# Party at Mambi's realm, all are invited!



## Mambi (Jan 16, 2021)

_<with a shimmer, the air against the wall parts and splits, reality bending around the hole, and a sleek black cat with glowing eyes pokes his head pokes his head out the hole smiling and holding several dozen pieces of paper. He tosses the papers out scattering them to the ground as more commotion happens behind him through the rift. Over the sounds of music and laughter coming from behind him, he yells out over the noise to you all> _

HEY EVERYONE!!! Just a heads-up that the doors to the realm are open so to speak!!!  I'm throwing a party in the realm and you're all invited to join in!!! _<you see several creatures wandering behind him carrying coloured drinks and snacks as he talks, as one peeks through the hole curious as she passes. Behind her you see a partially clothed semi-transparent holographic bunny addressing a deer at a console while coloured lights swirl everywhere to the beat of the boppy dance music> _Lots of music, tasty safe-for-kittens treats, good friends, and tons of surreal fun hopefully to be had!

If you want to join in, just grab a paper and the rift will allow you to pass through. Red button for the rabbit guide to help with the computer systems, but anyone can help you around the place if you need it.

See y'all there I hope!!! _<the cat saunters back through the hole, his hips bopping to the beat as the rift remains open invitingly...>


(UPDATE: p.s. anyone can still join in *anytime* BTW, don't feel like it's too late if you happen to be interested! Always room for more and I can accomodate the scenario to anything so no issues to me. Feel free to play! <the cat laughs and dives back into the rift to resume the playtime>)_

(UPDATE 2: 2021-06-26, FYI, you can always *still *join blind anytime, just walk through the rift as you read above and no need to read 28 pages, promise! If you entered a party an hour late, would you turn around at the door just because you don't know what happened before you arrived? Same here, so no worries...<LOL>

(UPDATE 3: 2021-11-20, FYI, you can always *still *join blind anytime, the party scenario is getting back to normal (relatively) so if anyone still wishes to join in feel welcomed.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jan 16, 2021)

Paws is, for the most part, quite surprised that said portal appears in her home. Particularily while she was slumbering. The gryph blinks awake with a start, darting eyes and head around to watch papers fluttering in a puzzling non-existant breeze. "Uhrf?" she chirps, before deciding she truly has nothing to lose, fwumps a big ol' paw down on the nearest sheet of paraphernalia, stands, and starts to wriggle on through, luckily being boneless as a counter to the potential of said portal not being large enough. "Amma' comin'?" she warbles out as she starts squeezing her way in thar, completely unsure what to expect really - she has never really spoken to actual live people before. Time to see if she can handle potentially large crowds. "Umfh.... 'scuze me... jus' needa... get past here. Sorry..."... she does take up /some/ amount of real estate.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 16, 2021)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> Time to see if she can handle potentially large crowds. "Umfh.... 'scuze me... jus' needa... get past here. Sorry..."... she does take up /some/ amount of real estate.



_<as you passes through the rift, the group of people part courteously as you enter the room. Looking around, you see the room you find yourself in is vast, with several doors and corridors leading all around. Through the haze of lights, you see dozens of creatures talking and dancing, with several on a series of couches and chairs in the corner milling about. You see a random skunk chilling on a reclining chair catches you looking around and waving in a friendly manner, as you are approached by a small semi-clothed rabbit carrying a tray> _

Greetings! You must be one of Mambi's newest guests, he is in the back room currently. May I offer you a lemonaide, or still settling in?


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jan 16, 2021)

She chuckles, and almost stumbles. "Um, arck, still settling... and thank you, but... I don't actually drink... or eat. But thanks, anyways!" she chirps, nodding her head as she slowly makes her way further in, more out of caution than anything else.

She eyes a gaggle of dancers for a short moment, *almost* pondering it, though she's never tried it before. She timidly waves back somewhat distractedly as she catches some attention, quite unused to all the speaking and noises and lights and audio-visual input. Mostly, she's puzzled to have been invited by somebody that now she cannot locate. "The... um... back room?" she quickly adds, looking from doorway to doorway, hoping to catch the server's attention once again before they get too far apart.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 16, 2021)

Yes, he's currently checking in on a guest. Hold on and I'll get him for you. <_with a smile, he presses a red button on a nearby  console and suddenly a female transparent scantly clad holographic rabbit appears out of nowhere with a static-y shimmer. The server addresses her politely> _

Can you please tell Mambi that one of his newest guests have arrived? <_she nods and disappears without a word as he turns back to you> _He should be here in a moment, but just press the red button if he does not. Pardon me... _<he bows deeply before milling back through the crowd. After a minute or 2, the female holographic bunny re-appears and addresses you robotically but courteously> _Greetings. Mambi says will be with you momentarily as soon as he puts his clothes back on. Correction: Last statement was retracted by user. Please delete the last part of that sentence from your memory units, thank you. _<she shimmers and disappears like a light being turned off, as you look around for the approaching cat>_


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jan 16, 2021)

Paws squeaks, having not expected to have interrupted a... bath? It *must *have been. Then again, she never wears any clothing and would probably look quite silly in pantaloons anyways. The only thing that looks good on her is her glasses, which... she only wears to read. "Oh, you didn't need to-" she trails off as the holo vanishes. She squirms slightly, feeling she's inconveniencing the host. She does look around, feeling an increasing twinge of uneasiness, sitting on her haunches and trying, with only middling success, to look halfways confident, humming a random tune to herself, shifting balance slightly on her four paws.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 16, 2021)

_After a few seconds pass, the cat you saw earlier approaches, fastening his belt> _Oh HI, glad you could make it!!! Sorry for the delay, spilled something on my pants and had to change. <_blush>_ Welcome to the realm, glad you showed up!!! No troubles getting here I hope? What would you like to do first?


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jan 16, 2021)

She makes a motion to speak a few times during the statements, but thinks better of it, awaiting the end. "N-no troubles. Er... do?" She actually ponders asking about laundry, at least something she's familiar discussing, but decides against it - for now.

She shifts again slightly. "What *is *there to do? I'm sorry, am very new to... all this." Probably the question that would be more appropriate is what _isn't_, but she's very rarely in that frame of mind. After all, she figures there was already something specific on the itinerary, it's how these things go! Or... so she thinks! Usually how they go? "Is there a... program or information pamphlet or anything?" Oh! She quickly peeks at the paper that she entered with. Why she didn't bother to do that _first _is beyond her!


----------



## TR273 (Jan 16, 2021)

_A slightly baffled looking Kitsune steps out of the rift and into the realm. She is dressed for the occasion in a figure hugging green dress enhanced with a galaxy of sequins. One of the slips of paper is held loosely in her hand. She remains near the rift getting a feel for this new environment, she exchanges smiles with a few of the other guests but is prepared to keep to herself for the time being. The music is certainly to her approval as she gently sways to the beat._


----------



## Mambi (Jan 16, 2021)

_<as Kitsune listens to the music contentedly swaying, the small rabbit from earlier approaches with his tray and offers a lemonade>_.

_<meanwhile, Paws looks at the map drawn on the pamphlet she arrived with as the cat points out certain things on it. She sees a game room, several pool and sauna spa sections, food and buffet area, dance rooms and lounge areas set up, a massage room, several private rooms, a "nip" room scrawled in marker. As well it mentions holographic access assistants, observatory, garden, and several other locals she cannot recognize. She sees the section saying to call the holographic rabbit for any guidance highlighted, with several pictures of the buttons on the consoles to identify how to do so> _


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jan 16, 2021)

Paws gives a somehow 'beaky' smile... who says beaks don't convey expression? Probably those toucans again. "Quite an... extensive layout." she chuckles, fully back to sitting again, and checking her surroundings to make sure she's not in the way of anything. After a pause, she notes, "It's... real busy here," towards the host, quite, well, obviously. Attempted smalltalk! While 'Observatory' caught her eye, she feels she would rather speak to a person than another construct.

"My name is Paws. Nice to meet you, ah... Mambo was it? Ssssorry, not used to all the sounds." she flicks slightly-too-big ears, also noticing someone else appear from the rift, but not recognizing her nor the location behind them. A travelling portal...? It seems familiar to her.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 16, 2021)

_<the cat bows deeply and smiles, his hips still swaying slightly to the beat of the music reflexively>_ Mambi actually, like "mommy" but with a "bee" at the end...but don't worry, everyone gets it wrong so not a problem. And you were, Paws I believe you said? So glad you could make it! Don't let the crowds get to you though if they are, there's *lots *of places to get away from everyone too if you prefer peace and quiet. _<points out the garden, a lounge coloured in purple on the map, and several other places> _Whatever you're in the mood for, odds we got it. _<he giggles bashfully> _

<_he glances to the portal and the other new arrival> _As for the portals, that's all me, so it's easy to get a round. Speaking of which, be right back! _<his eyes glow and a shimmering rift appears beside him. He steps casually into the hole disappearing, and re-emerges several seconds later carrying an apple. The glow fades as the portal re-seals itself and the cat takes a bite of his fruit casually_> So yeah, feel free to explore or let me be your guide! <munch-munch>


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 16, 2021)

Zenith just happened to be floating on by, his long tail streaking behind him, when he suddenly saw a portal open directly in front of him, and saw the whole invitation of the party.

The Mew had to float in the air, considering what just happened, and how he was going to take it. Considering it was a party request, and that all they needed was a paper, Zenith shrugged, gently scooping up a piece of the fallen flyer with his soft paws. "Hmm......what is this....'party?' Goodness, I need to start getting with the times...," the Mew mused, slowly floating through the portal.

"Interesting.....I think I'll mark that as my first time actually going through a portal. Indeed, there's always a time for new things. I'll be honest though.....never expected this to happen," Zenith admitted, waiting patiently with both paws clasped in front of him, in more of a professional manner.

As Emperor, he still had to make a professional appearance, either that, or he was raised to well. possibly the latter.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 16, 2021)

_<As the mew enters the room, he is suddenly surrounded by swirling lights and music while several creatures mill around while others relax on furniture. You as the mew sees the cat talking to a gryphon while others dance and laugh around him. You see a small rabbit with a tray approaching you as the cat looks over and waves excitedly, having just become aware of your arrival. Holding up a claw motioning for you to wait, he continues his chat with the gryphon politely while you orient yourself. Looking at the paper in your paw, you see a map and guide imprinted on it...>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 16, 2021)

<_A shaggy crested duck pops his head through the rift and curiously takes in the scene before stepping through entirely.  He adjusts his glasses and returns the paper to his jacket pocket._>

Well, this looks like a fine place to quack.  

<_He smiles and nods to the guests he sees_.>


----------



## zandelux (Jan 16, 2021)

<_Kardek pops through the portal, not entirely sure what sort of spatial phenomenon caused it. He wasn't intending to jump right in, but seeing as this wasn't in the field manual, sometimes you just have to do empirical research for yourself._>

<_Half expecting to emerge into deep space, Kardek cautiously lets out his held breath. There are living creatures here! The environment seems not to be too alien, and the atmosphere seems breathable. Well, too late for that anyway, if it isn't._>

Party?

<_No one seems surprised at his sudden appearance, and he figures this must be how these creatures normally get around._>

"Excuse... please...", he says to no one in particular, as no one is looking directly at him.

<_Kardek spies one of the guests carrying a plate of treats and walks up to them nervously. He glances at the plate, then at the guest's face, then down at the plate again, then up at the guest's face again with piercing green eyes. Forgetting his manners, he flicks his tongue out a bit._>

"Snack?"


----------



## Mambi (Jan 16, 2021)

zandelux said:


> "Excuse... please...", he says to no one in particular, as no one is looking directly at him.
> 
> <_Kardek spies one of the guests carrying a plate of treats and walks up to them nervously. He glances at the plate, then at the guest's face, then down at the plate again, then up at the guest's face again with piercing green eyes. Forgetting his manners, he flicks his tongue out a bit._>
> 
> "Snack?"



_<The random guest sees your confusion and with a smile, hands you a small cracker with cheese and presses a red button on a console. As he returns to his dancing partner, a static-y shimmering hologram of a female bunny appears before you. She smiles and addresses you robotically but politely> _

Greetings, and welcome. How may I help you today?


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jan 16, 2021)

Paws gives a nod at Mambi. "Actually I'm sort of trying to get used to people. Sooooo, I accepted the invite," she chuckles. "Nervous, yes, but... won't really get over discomfort by avoiding it." she peeks up as another portal opens, and... another, and... yet another. "Looks like you have potentially more guests." she timidly waves to most of the newcomers, trying to ascertain what the final one *is* exactly.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 16, 2021)

_<the cat nods and bows over his tail dramatically>_ I understand, and I hope I can help you with that. Dealing with people can be tough sometimes...take it slow and I'm proud you made it even more now! <_smiles widely_>. Feel free to mingle then, and if you *do* need a break or need anything at all really, just let me know, ok? I should go see how everyone else is doing too. <_hugs_> Take care, and remember, the bunny can help too anytime or she can get me anytime! _<he winks and dances into the group again...>_


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 16, 2021)

_< Jackpot was sat back on his chair, his eyes scrowled at the bright monitor wearing his cozy hoodie whiles looking at seemingly complicated graphs as he takes a sip from his 'travel mug' till an invitation makes it way onto his keyboard as he raises a brow at the invitation, looking down at it and back up at the computer he gave a wide grin and stood up. >

< He snapped his fingers as flames around Jackpot seemingly replaced his hoodie and sweatpants with his 'usual' and more fancy clothing with his black tux with a red shirt and of course his dice hat transforming from it's cap form to a tophat form, he locks his computer and holds the inviation between his index and middle finger as the portal opens, walking through it and into the party. >_

"My oh my, haven't seen such a large scale party for quite some time. Granted, not very often anyone would willingly invite me."

_< He spoke with a little grin as he materialized a glass of red wine and took a sip from it, one arm behind his back whiles the other holds the glass infront of him as he observes the dance, not exactly much of a dancer but he enjoyed talking to people there. >_


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jan 16, 2021)

_<The big gryph nods, and goes momentarily rigid at a sudden unexpected embrace, but quickly relaxes. {Gotta get used to that too}, she figures.> 

<She stands carefully, and weaves between and sometimes almost over the crowd to just explore for the time being, and perhaps find someone else experiencing equal difficulty fitting in.... though in her case, she *physically *has difficulty fitting in, in some places.>_


----------



## zandelux (Jan 16, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> "My oh my, haven't seen such a large scale party for quite some time."


<_Kardek overhears this and for a minute thinks that the guest is making a pointed comment about him, being a kobold and not seeing many other scalies. Language is hard._>



Mambi said:


> _<The random guest sees your confusion and with a smile, hands you a small cracker with cheese and presses a red button on a console. As he returns to his dancing partner, a static-y shimmering hologram of a female bunny appears before you. She smiles and addresses you robotically but politely> _
> 
> Greetings, and welcome. How may I help you today?


<_The cracker vanishes down Kardek's throat in 0.2 seconds._>

"Oooh, hologram? I do hologram work," miming typing on a keyboard in the air. "Need bug fix?"


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 16, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<As the mew enters the room, he is suddenly surrounded by swirling lights and music while several creatures mill around while others relax on furniture. You as the mew sees the cat talking to a gryphon while others dance and laugh around him. You see a small rabbit with a tray approaching you as the cat looks over and waves excitedly, having just become aware of your arrival. Holding up a claw motioning for you to wait, he continues his chat with the gryphon politely while you orient yourself. Looking at the paper in your paw, you see a map and guide imprinted on it...>_


The Mew nodded silently at the gesture, knowing it would be rude to interrupt a conversation. As he decided to spend the rest of the time looking around, he glanced at the paper, seeing the guide and directions.

"Interesting....there's different locations here. That should be interesting to visit....," Zenith mumbled, deciding to stick around here to wait to speak to the cat.

The least information he needed was just the runaround, the basis to get accustomed to the place before going about to travel and explore.

The one thing that Zenith always took heed of was places that he shouldn't go first, just so that he doesn't stumble upon something not intended for the guests.

Quietly, he continued to float in the air, looking about to the party-goers.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 17, 2021)

zandelux said:


> <_The cracker vanishes down Kardek's throat in 0.2 seconds._>
> 
> "Oooh, hologram? I do hologram work," miming typing on a keyboard in the air. "Need bug fix?"



_<the bunny nods and replies cooly>_ Certainly, the infirmary is equipped to correct any injury to all known species. Please state the insectiod that requires repair and I shall direct you to the correct room.

_<the hologram tilts her head in a sign of slight concern> _Is immediate transport required for emergency assistance?


----------



## Mambi (Jan 17, 2021)

<the c_at dances through the crowd laughing all the while, trying to greet everyone he comes across. He sees several new guests have arrived, and smelling the air realizes that some are very familiar guests indeed! He follows his nose trying to pinpoint the location of his friends among the music and the lights as the party continues around him>

<he taps on the shoulder of a fox and asks her to make sure the gypphon's ok. As she smiles and slinks into the crowd discretely, he peeks around and sees his feathered friend and peeking upwards sees his other friend floating about...both just looking around at the chaos. He approaches him as he sees Jackpot and nods respectfully> _



Jackpot Raccuki said:


> _< He spoke with a little grin as he materialized a glass of red wine and took a sip from it, one arm behind his back whiles the other holds the glass infront of him as he observes the dance, not exactly much of a dancer but he enjoyed talking to people there. >_



Hello there! Was going to offer you something but see your abilities got it covered! <lol> Well if you want variety the chef's got a wicked spread in the left room! Try the cold flambe, you'll love it!!!_ <he smiles radiantly and dances more, his hips bopping to the beat>_ If you need anything, let me know and welcome to the fun!!!_ <he laughs and closes his eyes a moment, caught up in the music...>_


----------



## zandelux (Jan 17, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny nods and replies cooly>_ Certainly, the infirmary is equipped to correct any injury to all known species. Please state the insectiod that requires repair and I shall direct you to the correct room.
> 
> _<the hologram tilts her head in a sign of slight concern> _Is immediate transport required for emergency assistance?



"Um... oh... bug! I see now."

<_pause_>

"No bug. Just joke." (laughs nervously in a monotone, like Fenneko)

"Please explain this party? I'm Kardek. Nice meet you."


----------



## TR273 (Jan 17, 2021)

_Sally (for that is the Kitsune's name) accepts the lemonade with a smile. She begins to move through the crowd as she tries the get the feel for this place. She exchanges nods with people who look familiar, she knows these people but she can't remember from where._


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 17, 2021)

_<Marius notices a familiar cat making his way through the crowd and everything sense.  Incapable of holding a grudge for more than five minutes, he smiles and gives a relaxed salute to the host.  His eyes suddenly grow wide and sparkly as he sees the pool and in true duck form, makes his way over to the inviting water>_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 17, 2021)

zandelux said:


> "Um... oh... bug! I see now."
> 
> <_pause_>
> 
> ...



_<she smiles cooly and begins>_ Explain "party"? Certainly. A party is a gathering of like minded individuals for the purpose of recreation, often involving interpersonal interactions as well as the consumption of nutritious and non-nutritious substances. Movements timed to music for the controlled releases of endorphins are often exhibited, as well as the development of romantic relationships.

This party contains all known parameters for what is designated "fun"., and if you have a particular desire, I can direct you to the most appropriate area. For instance, if you wish to consume biomatter, many can be found in the dining room...the pool and sauna are along the back hall, and dancing is currently occurring in our present location.

As for me, I am the assistant of this realm's structure, and I can be addressed as Aurora if you desire designation. May I assist you further, Kardek. _<she holds her hands and stands attentively yet politely, the lights from the party showing through her semi-transparent form>_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 17, 2021)

TR273 said:


> _Sally (for that is the Kitsune's name) accepts the lemonade with a smile. She begins to move through the crowd as she tries the get the feel for this place. She exchanges nods with people who look familiar, she knows these people but she can't remember from where._



<_As Sally passes through the dancing masses sipping her drink, several party-goers wave and smile at her in genuine friendship, an energy going through the room as the music picks up slightly. A group of skunks dancing beckon her to join them in their dance, while sitting against a fireplace display a tiger smiles warmly at you as he eats his snacks, motioning for you to join him in the adjacent chair. She sees the host cat trying to make his way through everyone to talk to others and looks at the map in the paper in her hand for a moment to get bearings. She sees others interacting with the holographic assistant and considers for a moment before wandering more...>_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 17, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius notices a familiar cat making his way through the crowd and everything sense.  Incapable of holding a grudge for more than five minutes, he smiles and gives a relaxed salute to the host.  His eyes suddenly grow wide and sparkly as he sees the pool and in true duck form, makes his way over to the inviting water>_


_
<As the cool fountain water sprays invitingly, you see a few others aquatic guests indulging in the water as well. You see a small salamander relaxing on the edge, his tail draped over the edge as he looks around. He smiles and greets you, extending his hand to help you in> _

Hi there! Couldn't resist the water either? Name's Rex, nice to meet you. Have you seen the oasis in the garden yet? Amazing pond...


----------



## Mambi (Jan 17, 2021)

Zenith the Mew said:


> The one thing that Zenith always took heed of was places that he shouldn't go first, just so that he doesn't stumble upon something not intended for the guests.
> 
> Quietly, he continued to float in the air, looking about to the party-goers.


_
<the cat finally makes it to a clearing, after addressing several guests en-route. He looks up at the mew and waves playfully> _

Hya sunshine! Glad you cold make it!!! <_you float down to him as he pulls you into a friendly hug> _Sorry to keep you waiting, have you been here long? Here, grab a bite! <_tosses you an extra apple he was carrying> _Just settling in? Have you had a chance to explore much yet?  C'mon, let s dance a bit while we chat, my leg's just healed up from a battle I was in a while back. Friend of yours I think, but could be wrong...a bunny called Karma? 

<_blushes_> Anyway, sorry, I'm rambling, just excited to see everyone!!! woohoo!!!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 17, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<As the cool fountain water sprays invitingly, you see a few others aquatic guests indulging in the water as well. You see a small salamander relaxing on the edge, his tail draped over the edge as he looks around. He smiles and greets you, extending his hand to help you in> _
> 
> Hi there! Couldn't resist the water either? Name's Rex, nice to meet you. Have you seen the oasis in the garden yet? Amazing pond...



_<Having set his leather jacket on a chair, he takes Rex's hand and slips into the water causing barely a ripple.>_
A pond, eh? I'm Marius.  Hm, not too cold.  _<Marius pats the water and giggles at his joke only ducks understand> _

So this is quite the party.  What are we celebrating again?


----------



## Mambi (Jan 17, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Having set his leather jacket on a chair, he takes Rex's hand and slips into the water causing barely a ripple.>_
> A pond, eh? I'm Marius.  Hm, not too cold.  _<Marius pats the water and giggles at his joke only ducks understand> _
> 
> So this is quite the party.  What are we celebrating again?



_<Rex looks confused at your joke, but says nothing>_ The occasion? You know, I never actually asked. <_chuckle_> I was hanging out having lunch with friends when that lunatic dropped a few papers at our feet, left a rift open and here I am. I just figured he's say the reason eventually but so far it never came up! Starting to wonder if there even IS a reason...with that cat who knows, right? <laugh>


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 17, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat finally makes it to a clearing, after addressing several guests en-route. He looks up at the mew and waves playfully> _
> 
> Hya sunshine! Glad you cold make it!!! <_you float down to him as he pulls you into a friendly hug> _Sorry to keep you waiting, have you been here long? Here, grab a bite! <_tosses you an extra apple he was carrying> _Just settling in? Have you had a chance to explore much yet?  C'mon, let s dance a bit while we chat, my leg's just healed up from a battle I was in a while back. Friend of yours I think, but could be wrong...a bunny called Karma?
> 
> <_blushes_> Anyway, sorry, I'm rambling, just excited to see everyone!!! woohoo!!!


The Mew's ears perked up as he looked down, seeing the feline. He lowered down to make sure that he was leveled with him, smiling as they embraced. 

"Ah, worry not dear fellow, I haven't been here long. I'd assume a good....five or so minutes, if I'm being realistic," Zenith said softly, catching the apple with his long tail. 

"Sure thing! I don't mind a good dance! And yes....oddly enough, I do happen to know a bunny named Karma. Good fellow, friend of mine that I'm sure is a good bounty hunter or so," the Mew said happily, swishing his tail as he lifted his tail to his arms, grabbing the apple from his tail's grip.

"Alrighty! Let's go!"


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 18, 2021)

A bespectacled beardie in a maroon smoking jacket emerges from one of the portals. Mouth agape, in awe of the situation he's found himself in.



"Simply marvelous!" he exclaims, leaping back in and unknowingly dropping his wooden pipe to the ground.



"Fascinating!" He declares, poking his head back into the party, quickly emerging again.



The deep sea and sunset sky colored lizard had come equipped the 2nd time with a small notebook and was fervently taking notes while poking at the portal with his quill, before it inevitably closed.



"Oh, bugger." he muttered, begrudgingly tucking his small notebook back into the pocket of his corduroy pants.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 18, 2021)

Mambi said:


> <the c_at dances through the crowd laughing all the while, trying to greet everyone he comes across. He sees several new guests have arrived, and smelling the air realizes that some are very familiar guests indeed! He follows his nose trying to pinpoint the location of his friends among the music and the lights as the party continues around him>
> 
> <he taps on the shoulder of a fox and asks her to make sure the gypphon's ok. As she smiles and slinks into the crowd discretely, he peeks around and sees his feathered friend and peeking upwards sees his other friend floating about...both just looking around at the chaos. He approaches him as he sees Jackpot and nods respectfully> _
> 
> ...


_< Raises a brow as he sees the cat dancing and vibing with a little chuckle and a small grin growing on his face >_
“Hmm, I’ll have to see! But it seems you’re enjoying yourself, what’s the occasion?
_< He spoke with his soft voice, yet loud enough to be heard over the music as he took a sip from his wine and gently swayed his tail behind, as he gently tipped his top hat in what can be assumed to be a gesture of good will and appreciation for the invite. >_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 18, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> _< Raises a brow as he sees the cat dancing and vibing with a little chuckle and a small grin growing on his face >_
> “Hmm, I’ll have to see! But it seems you’re enjoying yourself, what’s the occasion?
> _< He spoke with his soft voice, yet loud enough to be heard over the music as he took a sip from his wine and gently swayed his tail behind, as he gently tipped his top hat in what can be assumed to be a gesture of good will and appreciation for the invite. >_



_<the cat giggles and shrugs>_ You know, I was trying to think of an actual reason, but really it's just to start this year off right with some good fun! Sometimes that's all the reason you need! <_laugh_> We all needed a little joy, dont'cha think? Plus it's been a while since I opened the realm up to the masses. Mostly private meetings and the like lately. Oh speaking of which, hold on a moment..._<he dances over to a floating mew_>




Zenith the Mew said:


> The Mew's ears perked up as he looked down, seeing the feline. He lowered down to make sure that he was leveled with him, smiling as they embraced.
> 
> "Ah, worry not dear fellow, I haven't been here long. I'd assume a good....five or so minutes, if I'm being realistic," Zenith said softly, catching the apple with his long tail.
> 
> ...



Oh good, glad you weren't waiting long. Let's play! _<the cat finishes his apple and after tossing the core into a tube on the wall, he sways his hips to the beat, joyfully dancing with his mew friend. He turns to the raccoon while still dancing> _

Oh, sorry, got distracted...have you 2 met before? Jackpot...Zenith. _<he bows and bops around some more as a few other guests wave and smile at him. As a rabbit passes carrying drinks, he takes a small glass of juice off a passing tray with a smile and drinks it quickly, replacing the glass back on the tray as the rabbit nods politely> _


----------



## Mambi (Jan 18, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> A bespectacled beardie in a maroon smoking jacket emerges from one of the portals. Mouth agape, in awe of the situation he's found himself in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_<as the portal closes, you see several dancing guests laughing as the music plays from everywhere. You see the cat from before dancing with a few guests to the right as a fountain cools off several other guests. A friendly-looking fox approaches with a smile, having seen you poking at the portal>_

Trust me, you never get used to it, no matter how often he does it. Anywhere to anywhere...must be nice! _<she sighs and turns towards the cat> _If you want to know more about them, I'm sure he'll tell you, or just ask the holobunny. <_she quickly leans in and whispers_> by the way, hope the pipe's empty...no smoking in the realm except for private rooms.Lots of sensitive noses around here...

Anyway, enjoy your visit! <_she smiles and returns to her lounge chair in front of the fireplace display, several companions talking to her upon her return. She sees you watching her and beckons casually to an empty chair invitingly>_


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 18, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat giggles and shrugs>_ You know, I was trying to think of an actual reason, but really it's just to start this year off right with some good fun! Sometimes that's all the reason you need! <_laugh_> We all needed a little joy, dont'cha think? Plus it's been a while since I opened the realm up to the masses. Mostly private meetings and the like lately. Oh speaking of which, hold on a moment..._<he dances over to a floating mew_>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Mew smiled warmly, dancing along with the feline. Indeed, it was rather nice to not have to govern people for once, and instead just let loose and have a great time.

Upon the introduction, Zenith smiled, bowing in his formal manner.

"Salutations then Mr. Jackpot. Emperor Zenith at your service," the Mew said, being on his most chivalrous behavior.


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 18, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as the portal closes, you see several dancing guests laughing as the music plays from everywhere. You see the cat from before dancing with a few guests to the right as a fountain cools off several other guests. A friendly-looking fox approaches with a smile, having seen you poking at the portal>_
> 
> Trust me, you never get used to it, no matter how often he does it. Anywhere to anywhere...must be nice! _<she sighs and turns towards the cat> _If you want to know more about them, I'm sure he'll tell you, or just ask the holobunny. <_she quickly leans in and whispers_> by the way, hope the pipe's empty...no smoking in the realm except for private rooms.Lots of sensitive noses around here...
> 
> Anyway, enjoy your visit! <_she smiles and returns to her lounge chair in front of the fireplace display, several companions talking to her upon her return. She sees you watching her and beckons casually to an empty chair invitingly>_


Gimhe, baffled, returns the pipe to his mouth and sheepishly blows some soap bubbles from it. "Blasted toy should have stayed in my study." 

He heads toward the direction of the empty chair, but becomes distracted by the sight of one of those large red buttons and cannot resist the urge to do some studying.  Readying his little notebook, Gimhe presses the button.


----------



## TR273 (Jan 18, 2021)

_Sally makes her way over the the skunks, if there is one thing she loves it is dancing. She happily joins them and begins to boogie down._


----------



## Mambi (Jan 18, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> Gimhe, baffled, returns the pipe to his mouth and sheepishly blows some soap bubbles from it. "Blasted toy should have stayed in my study."


_<on seeing bubbles emerge from the toy, the fox laughs and gives a thumbs-up with a wink>_



GentleButter said:


> He heads toward the direction of the empty chair, but becomes distracted by the sight of one of those large red buttons and cannot resist the urge to do some studying.  Readying his little notebook, Gimhe presses the button.



_<as you press the button, instantly a static-y shimmering hologram of a scantly-clad female bunny appears before you. Semi-transparent, the lights from the party shine through her slightly as she smiles and addresses you robotically but politely> _

Greetings, and welcome. How may I help you today?


----------



## Mambi (Jan 18, 2021)

TR273 said:


> _Sally makes her way over the the skunks, if there is one thing she loves it is dancing. She happily joins them and begins to boogie down._



_<the skunks smile wider as you join them, their tails fluffed and bouncing as they get into the beat. One of them smiles and extending a paw speaks to you in a friendly yet valley-girl mannerism>_ 

Like, oh wow, awesome moves, girl!! I'm Nat-asha and like, thanks for groov-ing! _<she hugs her friend and they nuzzle a moment, then they try and copy some of your moves casually while their other friend laughs at their failure in friendly ribbing_>


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 18, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<on seeing bubbles emerge from the toy, the fox laughs and gives a thumbs-up with a wink>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Fascinating...." the lizard mumbles once more. "And I suppose you are of some sort of... artificial intelligence? I must know who created you, as I have a great need to study their work!" 
Gimhe is scribbling notes about the appearance of the hologram and continues questioning. "On the same note, who is in charge of research and development on those portals? I've been studying interdimensional travel myself and admittedly, I've gotten nowhere."


----------



## Mambi (Jan 18, 2021)

<_the bunny image just tilts her head and smiles, responding politely yet coldly> _I am what you define as an artificial intelligence, though I assure you my intelligence is quite real. I was created when this realm was designed by several mages and engineers at the time, though the primary designer, designate Landru, has long ceased to function biologically. If you wish to study me I am certain it can be arranged. 

As to your query about the portals, they are generated by user designate Mambi through grafted unicorn magic, and there is no current ongoing research or development on file on the subject, as the ability was given to him when he was given access to this realm and is currently mastered by him. To put it simply, there is no technology to study, nor any requirements to do so at the current time.

_<her head raises to casual normal and she stands attentively in a friendly manner> _Do you require further assistance?


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 18, 2021)

Mambi said:


> <_the bunny image just tilts her head and smiles, responding politely yet coldly> _I am what you define as an artificial intelligence, though I assure you my intelligence is quite real. I was created when this realm was designed by several mages and engineers at the time, though the primary designer, designate Landru, has long ceased to function biologically. If you wish to study me I am certain it can be arranged.
> 
> As to your query about the portals, they are generated by user designate Mambi through grafted unicorn magic, and there is no current ongoing research or development on file on the subject, as the ability was given to him when he was given access to this realm and is currently mastered by him. To put it simply, there is no technology to study, nor any requirements to do so at the current time.
> 
> _<her head raises to casual normal and she stands attentively in a friendly manner> _Do you require further assistance?


"No, that will be all! I will inquire further with party goers and see if I can get my claws on some useful books regarding the subject. Thank you for your time."
<the Dragon politely dismisses himself and scribbles his last notes containing "designate landru" within them. He might not be any further along in his dimensional travel, but studying a means to aquire a holographic assistant would certainly help further his research. And holographic assistants are certainly less flammable than their furry counterparts.>


----------



## Mambi (Jan 18, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> "No, that will be all! I will inquire further with party goers and see if I can get my claws on some useful books regarding the subject. Thank you for your time."



You are welcome. If it is beneficial to you, logic dictates that specialists in the field of inter-dimensional travel are probably located in the observatory. All books however have been converted to electronic format, but can be accessed from any console. 

Caution: If a physical book is acquired from a guest however, I recommend ignoring your suggestion and not utilizing your claws on it, as analysis of most paper shows it would not withstand the tactile stresses applied. 

If you require further assistance, press the button at any time. _<she nods and with a shimmer, instantly disappears> _


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 18, 2021)

"Ah, excellent. I suppose I'm off to the observatory then."
<Gimhe obtains directions, delivers a curt nod, then wanders off.>


----------



## Mambi (Jan 18, 2021)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> _<The big gryph nods, and goes momentarily rigid at a sudden unexpected embrace, but quickly relaxes. {Gotta get used to that too}, she figures.>
> 
> <She stands carefully, and weaves between and sometimes almost over the crowd to just explore for the time being, and perhaps find someone else experiencing equal difficulty fitting in.... though in her case, she *physically *has difficulty fitting in, in some places.>_



_<a gentle looking fox approaches and watches warmly, sipping her orange juice. Seeing you notice her, she grins and softly speaks> _

Oh hi there...I'm Lisa, nice to meet you. _<extends her paw>_ Mambi just asked me to see how you're making out...all ok so far?


----------



## Mambi (Jan 18, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> "Ah, excellent. I suppose I'm off to the observatory then."
> <Gimhe obtains directions, delivers a curt nod, then wanders off.>



_<following the directions obtained, you works your way through the dance floor, go past the dining room area, and up into the staircase. Passing several guests snacking on chips and other treats, you open the labelled door and sees several large eyepieces attached to mountainous telescopes, all linked to a series of chairs and computer consoles. One chair is attached to a VR style headset which a wolf is currently enjoying. Along the right wall you see several guests casually taking pictures through a portal with a safety barrier in front of it that looking in the hole leads to what seems to be an alien landscape, with purple glowing rocks and an tangerine skyline. The walls are covered in electronic displays and maps of stars and other unknown planets and objects, while several ferrets are observing a black hole on a monitor destroying a star in detail far beyond what you have ever seen. A group of wolves are wearing goggles and observing a star through a filtered display, while several other skunks lay back on a balcony and are just looking at the skyline through a ceiling window.>

<You take a moment to take it all in before proceeding...>_


----------



## The-Courier (Jan 18, 2021)

If all are invited, does that mean I can join?


----------



## Mambi (Jan 18, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> If all are invited, does that mean I can join?



_<as you peek through the rift with paper in hand, you observe a full on dance rave in progress, as several guests smile and nod to you in a friendly manner. You see the cat dancing with several guests off to the side, as he notices your head emerging from the rift and waves you in. You see a small rabbit carrying a tray of juices approaching you as the music and lights play invitingly and you decide whether to enter fully or not.>_


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 18, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<following the directions obtained, you works your way through the dance floor, go past the dining room area, and up into the staircase. Passing several guests snacking on chips and other treats, you open the labelled door and sees several large eyepieces attached to mountainous telescopes, all linked to a series of chairs and computer consoles. One chair is attached to a VR style headset which a wolf is currently enjoying. Along the right wall you see several guests casually taking pictures through a portal with a safety barrier in front of it that looking in the hole leads to what seems to be an alien landscape, with purple glowing rocks and an tangerine skyline. The walls are covered in electronic displays and maps of stars and other unknown planets and objects, while several ferrets are observing a black hole on a monitor destroying a star in detail far beyond what you have ever seen. A group of wolves are wearing goggles and observing a star through a filtered display, while several other skunks lay back on a balcony and are just looking at the skyline through a ceiling window.>
> 
> <You take a moment to take it all in before proceeding...>_


<Gimhe raises a puzzled brow at the wolf's choice in fashionable headwear. He hardly doubts the hound can see anything, and this is made more evident by his flailing about. Gimhe summons another Holo bunny and begins the journey of figuring out how to obtain reading material.  This was quite the endeavor, as there was not a single page to be seen about the place. However, once he became more accustomed to the device he was lent, he politely dismissed the holo bunny  and found a corner with two introverts to quietly study by.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 19, 2021)

_<after her initial greeting, the bunny points you to the location of surplus portable console interface tablets, and walks you through the basic navigation of the menu system. You see a variety of topics concerning portals and cybernetics, ranging from quantum entanglement to advanced string theories. You see the ability to access video files as well as project to the wall surfaces if required. She explains the VR interfaces for inside-exploration of the system, and as you express your comfort and dismiss her, the bunny nods and disappears>

<As you approach the 2 quiet readers, they look up and grin politely but immediately return to their own literature, totally engaged in their studies>_


----------



## The-Courier (Jan 20, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as you peek through the rift with paper in hand, you observe a full on dance rave in progress, as several guests smile and nod to you in a friendly manner. You see the cat dancing with several guests off to the side, as he notices your head emerging from the rift and waves you in. You see a small rabbit carrying a tray of juices approaching you as the music and lights play invitingly and you decide whether to enter fully or not.>_


A lone human exited the rift, dressed in simple blue-and-white mage's robes. He looked to be somewhere in his fifties, with emerald eyes and neat, short brown hair that stopped just above his ears.
On his left hip, was a simple European longsword, with an encrusted emerald in the pommel and sitting neatly in its snug scabbard. He made no move to even have his hands even go _near_ the weapon.

Seeing the rabbit approach him with the tray of drinks, he gave a simple friendly smile, gingerly plucking one from the tray.
"Thank you," he said simply and with a nod, deciding to move further into the heart of the party.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 20, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> A lone human exited the rift, dressed in simple blue-and-white mage's robes. He looked to be somewhere in his fifties, with emerald eyes and neat, short brown hair that stopped just above his ears.
> On his left hip, was a simple European longsword, with an encrusted emerald in the pommel and sitting neatly in its snug scabbard. He made no move to even have his hands even go _near_ the weapon.
> 
> Seeing the rabbit approach him with the tray of drinks, he gave a simple friendly smile, gingerly plucking one from the tray.
> "Thank you," he said simply and with a nod, deciding to move further into the heart of the party.



_<a variety of creatures dance around you, occasionally gently bumping into you with a polite apology. Excusing himself for a moment from his own dancing partners, the cat's eyes glow and a small shimmering rift opens beside him and beside where you're standing. As the cat enters his rift, he emerges from the other and the rifts close as the glow in his eyes fade. He smiles widely and extends his paw in greetings> _

Hello there, and welcome to the party!! I see you got a drink, awesome...if you want anything else there's lots in the back dining area. I recommend the cold flambe personally. <_giggle_> But I'm rambling...let's get you settled in, and if you need anything, just push the red button for a holobunny to help you out, ok?

Speaking of munchies, be right back, just getting some snacks..._<with glowing eyes, he quickly opens another rift and dives into it as it re-seals behind him...>_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 22, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> <Gimhe raises a puzzled brow at the wolf's choice in fashionable headwear. He hardly doubts the hound can see anything, and this is made more evident by his flailing about. Gimhe summons another Holo bunny and begins the journey of figuring out how to obtain reading material.  This was quite the endeavor, as there was not a single page to be seen about the place. However, once he became more accustomed to the device he was lent, he politely dismissed the holo bunny  and found a corner with two introverts to quietly study by.



_<as you examine the works in front of you fascinated by their advanced theories, you cross-reference the name "Landru" and see that he was a designer of a robotic computer system for many planets through the known universe. You see many references to several computer systems based around several lifeforms and note the planet Beta III in the C-111 system is currently in advanced research phases of an advanced Landru-based unit for planetary control. It cross-references you to several odd texts and references to a fleet of starships that are scheduled to arrive in the year 2167 earth-reference>_

(bonus group hugs to anyone who gets the reference! PM me if you know it to claim your prize! <wink>)


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 23, 2021)

_<takes notes and studies deeper into blueprints and research reports published by and of Landru.>_
I have so much work to do when I get back to my study. What a privilege to be sucked into this observatory through a portal where I can further my research!


----------



## The-Courier (Jan 23, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<a variety of creatures dance around you, occasionally gently bumping into you with a polite apology. Excusing himself for a moment from his own dancing partners, the cat's eyes glow and a small shimmering rift opens beside him and beside where you're standing. As the cat enters his rift, he emerges from the other and the rifts close as the glow in his eyes fade. He smiles widely and extends his paw in greetings> _
> 
> Hello there, and welcome to the party!! I see you got a drink, awesome...if you want anything else there's lots in the back dining area. I recommend the cold flambe personally. <_giggle_> But I'm rambling...let's get you settled in, and if you need anything, just push the red button for a holobunny to help you out, ok?
> 
> Speaking of munchies, be right back, just getting some snacks..._<with glowing eyes, he quickly opens another rift and dives into it as it re-seals behind him...>_


The human simply observed the feline for a moment, watching as the cat disappeared back into the rift. Of all the places in the Omniverse he had to be summoned to...
Shaking his head, he quelled any rude or preposterous thoughts, deciding that perhaps he should take a break from his duties and enjoy himself.
He did, however, have to be back before long or the work gets piled up.

A party like this would be something more akin to his protege, but he was off gallivanting about with a multiversal private military. He should really knock some sense into that boy.
Sitting himself down on a nearby couch, he finished his drink off rather quickly, reclining back and draping an arm over the spine of the furniture.
It wasn't really a bad place to be - and perhaps he was just jaded; the music choice wasn't terrible, either and it _was _entertaining in its own right to watch people enjoy themselves as well.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 24, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Sitting himself down on a nearby couch, he finished his drink off rather quickly, reclining back and draping an arm over the spine of the furniture.
> It wasn't really a bad place to be - and perhaps he was just jaded; the music choice wasn't terrible, either and it _was _entertaining in its own right to watch people enjoy themselves as well.



_<as you relax, you see a shimmering rift appear where you were standing, and the cat emerges carrying a plate of cheeses and fruit. As the rift re-seals itself, he looks around quickly for you, and finding you on the couch approaches and offers you the tray> _

Ah there you are, and I see you're cozy! Please, help yourself to anything...I just have to check on on the preparations for the dance and karaoke contest..._<the cat pushes the red button on a console, and a static-y shimmering semi-transparent female rabbit appears and addresses the cat> _

"Greetings and welcome. How may I assist you?"
"Aurora, what is the status of the dance and song contests planned?"
"Preparations are currently 96% complete based on given parameters. Estimation time to completion is 19 minutes 43 seconds."
"Excellent, thank you! I can't wait to see the room, it'll be soooo cool!!!"

_<overcome with excitement, he quickly sets the tray down on a side table, and with glowing eyes opens another rift and quickly dives into it, presumably to see the room in question. However, having completely forgotten to dismiss the holobunny, she stands confused for a moment awaiting instructions, then looking around randomly sees you sitting in the couch and turns to address you.>_

Greetings and welcome. How may I assist you?


----------



## The-Courier (Jan 24, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as you relax, you see a shimmering rift appear where you were standing, and the cat emerges carrying a plate of cheeses and fruit. As the rift re-seals itself, he looks around quickly for you, and finding you on the couch approaches and offers you the tray> _
> 
> Ah there you are, and I see you're cozy! Please, help yourself to anything...I just have to check on on the preparations for the dance and karaoke contest..._<the cat pushes the red button on a console, and a static-y shimmering semi-transparent female rabbit appears and addresses the cat> _
> 
> ...



He was quick to wave a hand in dismissal at the holobunny, not even phased in the slightest by its appearance.
"I don't need anything, thank you," he said, before catching himself and holding up a finger.
"Actually, wait... I _could_ use some company."

While the prospect of company itself was something that wasn't foreign to the man, he doubted he'd get much conversation out of a VI - if any at all. It was enough to keep his thoughts occupied, and for the moment, was all that mattered to the man.
Sitting back further into the couch, he gave a pointed look at the holobunny.
"Do you have a name?"


----------



## Mambi (Jan 24, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> He was quick to wave a hand in dismissal at the holobunny, not even phased in the slightest by its appearance.
> "I don't need anything, thank you," he said, before catching himself and holding up a finger.
> "Actually, wait... I _could_ use some company."
> 
> ...



_<the bunny nods and addresses you politely yet robotically> _I may be addressed as Aurora if you require designation. To assist you in obtaining company there are currently 78 guests in viable positions for companionship, or I can accompany you if you desire. I also can assist in access to the database systems for any entertainment or research needs you may have, as well as guide you throughout the realm's substructures and features.

_<she tilts her head slightly with a smile> _Do you have any interests or needs that I may assist with at the present time?


----------



## The-Courier (Jan 29, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny nods and addresses you politely yet robotically> _I may be addressed as Aurora if you require designation. To assist you in obtaining company there are currently 78 guests in viable positions for companionship, or I can accompany you if you desire. I also can assist in access to the database systems for any entertainment or research needs you may have, as well as guide you throughout the realm's substructures and features.
> 
> _<she tilts her head slightly with a smile> _Do you have any interests or needs that I may assist with at the present time?


Aurora. A good name; befitting, he supposed for something of her nature. He knew what she was designed for - it was quite obvious, but even still he made no move to tell her that. Why should he? It would be ultimately seen as a rude gesture and he wasn't sure if she'd understand at all.
"Aurora's a lovely name," he replied with a friendly smile and an even friendlier nod.

"I don't think I need anything specific except for some present company at this very moment."


----------



## Mambi (Jan 29, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Aurora. A good name; befitting, he supposed for something of her nature. He knew what she was designed for - it was quite obvious, but even still he made no move to tell her that. Why should he? It would be ultimately seen as a rude gesture and he wasn't sure if she'd understand at all.
> "Aurora's a lovely name," he replied with a friendly smile and an even friendlier nod.
> 
> "I don't think I need anything specific except for some present company at this very moment."



<_the rabbit stares at you pleasantly and smiles, an innocence in her replies as the lights from the party shine through her_>

Thank you, the designation Aurora was provided due to the attachment of the original designer to his biological offspring. If nothing specific is required at the moment then yes I would be happy to provide company to you, but unfortunately I must inform you there is no scenario where I could be offered as a present in any form, due to my complete integration into the structure you are currently residing in. _<she lowers her head for a moment as she says this and folds her hands innocently in front of her, then raises her head and moves closer as if to stand to your side as you sit> _

Please do not hesitate to speak of any topics that provide relaxation to you, as I am happy to converse as long as you wish...or of course if I may assist you in any other way. _<she smiles and stands motionless with her hands folded politely, presumably awaiting any further instructions> _


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 1, 2021)

Another rift opens, and a white, spotted black cat steps through, glancing around with curious red eyes. His fur, from what is visible, seems to be messy and tangled. Everywhere except his head and neck, where it's meticulously groomed and glints like silk in the light of the party. He seems more perturbed by the party itself than the fact that he walked through a dimensional rift to get there. Dressed in a simple black hoodie and jeans, paws tucked deep in his hoodie's pockets, he glances anxiously around, patrolling the outskirts of the room, far away from any dancing and partying. His eyes dart back and forth from happy guest to happy guest, searching for someone who looked as lonely as he felt.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 1, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Another rift opens, and a white, spotted black cat steps through, glancing around with curious red eyes. His fur, from what is visible, seems to be messy and tangled. Everywhere except his head and neck, where it's meticulously groomed and glints like silk in the light of the party. He seems more perturbed by the party itself than the fact that he walked through a dimensional rift to get there. Dressed in a simple black hoodie and jeans, paws tucked deep in his hoodie's pockets, he glances anxiously around, patrolling the outskirts of the room, far away from any dancing and partying. His eyes dart back and forth from happy guest to happy guest, searching for someone who looked as lonely as he felt.



_<as the spotted cat scans the room, the beat of the music flowing through the air like an energy of itself, he avoids the temptation to watch the groups of dancers and sees several guests seated comfortably against recliners and chairs smiling and chatting among themselves while sipping their own beverages. A female deer looks up and seeing you looking her way smiles and beckons invitingly to an empty chair. A small rabbit carrying a tray of juices and cheeses approaches you and stops before you> _

Welcome, please help yourself, and if you'd like there is more in the dining room to the right. Our host Mambi is currently checking on the preparations for the dance and karaoke contest, but should be with us shortly. I must go soon but please press the red button if you have any problems at all and a holobunny will be with you instantly. _<he folds his hands and waits politely while looking over the crowd dutifully> _


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 1, 2021)

"Thank you." A warm smile spreads over the cat's features as he carefully takes a glass of juice and gives it an experimental sip. Finding it to his liking, he gives a thankful nod to the rabbit and accepts the deer's invitation, flashing her the same smile as he settles in softly next to her, sinking into the comfortable cushions with a purr. He takes another sip of the drink before turning to look at the deer in her soft, brown eyes. "Some party, huh?" he says, speaking just over the sound of the crowd.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 1, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Thank you." A warm smile spreads over the cat's features as he carefully takes a glass of juice and gives it an experimental sip. Finding it to his liking, he gives a thankful nod to the rabbit and accepts the deer's invitation, flashing her the same smile as he settles in softly next to her, sinking into the comfortable cushions with a purr. He takes another sip of the drink before turning to look at the deer in her soft, brown eyes. "Some party, huh?" he says, speaking just over the sound of the crowd.



_<the deer nods and raises her hoof, trying to be heard over the music_> For sure! He throws one every once and a while...opens the whole place up and usually gets quite the crowd! Good thing the place is like huuuuge! _<she laughs and waves her arm around the place, then with a quick thought presses a red button on a console. A shimmering semi-transparent bunny appears and addresses the deer robotically yet politely> _

"Greeting and welcome. How may I assist you? "

"Ummm, hi there, um...can you, like...tell me how many people are here today?

_<she nods her head slightly> _"Certainly, if by 'here' you mean this realm there are currently 137 visitors spread around 15 zones inside and outside, including the observatory and garden and forest regions, with slight variances every 1.75 hours. If by 'here' you mean this immediate area, there are currently 38 individuals within your immediate area and adjacent rooms. If you mean here at this console there are 3." _<she smiles innocently while the deer's friend tries to hold back giggling unsuccessfully>_

"Um, great, thank you. You can go now please." _<the bunny nods and with a static-y shimmer, disappears into thin air>_.

<_the deer sighs in relief for some reason, and leaning in talks softer into your ear in secrecy>_ That's a useful tool Mambi has built into this area, but I have to admit...she creeps me out a bit every time I talk to her, and I really don't know why. <_shudders slightly and returns to normal sitting and volume_> But anyway, like I said, lots of partiers here! Me, I prefer the lounging corners...not really a dancer but love feeling the vibe, you know what I mean? _<she smiles and takes another sip of her drink, waving while her friend steps up to dance with a group of skunks_> Mambi though, he loves dancing...odds are you'll see him glide in at some point shaking his tail. <_laugh_> What about you, you seem like a cool cat, what are you into?


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 1, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer nods and raises her hoof, trying to be heard over the music_> For sure! He throws one every once and a while...opens the whole place up and usually gets quite the crowd! Good thing the place is like huuuuge! _<she laughs and waves her arm around the place, then with a quick thought presses a red button on a console. A shimmering semi-transparant bunny appears and addresses the deer robotically yet politely> _
> 
> "Greeting and welcome. How may I assist you? "
> 
> ...


The cat takes another sip as he considers the question.

"Not a whole lot. Reading, I guess, but I haven't done a whole lot of that recently. Video games, horror...oh! And meeting new people. Occasionally. Basically, I like things that keep me away from this kind of scene." He said, gesturing around them.

"But hey. When a cat pops through an interdimensional portal and invites you to a party, it's not like you're going to refuse."


----------



## Mambi (Feb 1, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> The cat takes another sip as he considers the question.
> 
> "Not a whole lot. Reading, I guess, but I haven't done a whole lot of that recently. Video games, horror...oh! And meeting new people. Occasionally. Basically, I like things that keep me away from this kind of scene." He said, gesturing around them.
> 
> "But hey. When a cat pops through an interdimensional portal and invites you to a party, it's not like you're going to refuse."



_<she laughs>_ Yeah, I'm not big into the club dancing either really, but Sheila over there is. _<points to her friend and thinks a moment> _Well regardless of why you came, I'm glad you're here for one. <_smiles radiantly> _Say, she's doing just fine for now it seems...how'd you like to go see the garden paths or the observatory with me? They're both away from the noise and usually not as populated so great to get away from it all...and it is crowded and noisy here but Sheila loves it and...

_<she catches herself and blushes, embarrassed>_ Oh my...I'm being too forward, I'm sorry...I...we can stay here as well if you prefer... _<she turns away with reddening cheeks, obviously not used to dealing with people in social scenes either it would seem>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 1, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she laughs>_ Yeah, I'm not big into the club dancing either really, but Sheila over there is. _<points to her friend and thinks a moment> _Well regardless of why you came, I'm glad you're here for one. <_smiles radiantly> _Say, she's doing just fine for now it seems...how'd you like to go see the garden paths or the observatory with me? They're both away from the noise and usually not as populated so great to get away from it all...and it is crowded and noisy here but Sheila loves it and...
> 
> _<she catches herself and blushes, embarrassed>_ Oh my...I'm being too forward, I'm sorry...I...we can stay here as well if you prefer... _<she turns away with reddening cheeks, obviously not used to dealing with people in social scenes either it would seem>_


The cat sets his drink aside, trying to hide the flush slowly creeping onto his cheeks. "No, no, it's fine. Don't worry about it. I could use a little bit of fresh air, actually."

He forces his way out of the comfort of his chair, stretching for a moment before letting out a massive yawn. _Geez. Where did that come from? _He thought, rubbing the sleep out of his eyes before turning back to the deer with another gentle smile. "Mind showing the way to the gardens?" he asked, offering the deer a paw. "I'm Tenshi, by the way. Nice to meet you."


----------



## Mambi (Feb 2, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> The cat sets his drink aside, trying to hide the flush slowly creeping onto his cheeks. "No, no, it's fine. Don't worry about it. I could use a little bit of fresh air, actually."
> 
> He forces his way out of the comfort of his chair, stretching for a moment before letting out a massive yawn. _Geez. Where did that come from? _He thought, rubbing the sleep out of his eyes before turning back to the deer with another gentle smile. "Mind showing the way to the gardens?" he asked, offering the deer a paw. "I'm Tenshi, by the way. Nice to meet you."



<_the deer smiles and takes your paw gently>_ Tenshi, what a nice name. I'm Lisa and my friend's Sheila...oh, hold on a second, I need to let her know where I'm at. _<she presses the red button and the bunny re-appears> 

"_Greetings and welcome. How..."

<_impatiently_> Yeah yeah, I know. Can you tell my friend Sheila that I am at the garden with our new friend Tenshi when she returns please?"

"Certainly. The garden is located through the east wing..."

<_interrupts again>_ Ugh, it's *ok*...I know where it is. <_sighs and starts walking with you as she talks_> Just...just pass the message to Sheila please. 

_<as she leaves with you, she turns back and sees the holobunny standing immobile, and staring unblinking at her friend dancing, presumably awaiting her return to the table. She shudders again and walks a little quicker> _Mmmm, creepy I tell you. I know she can't help it, but creeps...me...out!_ <blushes and passes several guests in the hallway as we approach a green door laced with ivy plants. Upon approaching it, the deer makes a melodramatic bow and opens the door. Inside the door you see a virtual jungle lush greenhouse of tropical plants and hear from somewhere the sounds of soft music and birds chirping. In the middle is a large bubbling hot tub being fed by a waterfall that seemingly draws the water from nowhere with a single lizard relaxing in it. Surrounding the tub are a series of chairs and cushions and towels, and from the sky you marvel as impossibly there is seemingly *sunlight*, warm and beach-like. The deer laughs as you stand staring jaw agape, and bounds onto one of the chairs, relaxing in a 'sunbeam'>_

There, that's much more comfortable. I don't know how he does it, but behold paradise, right?_ <she smiles and settles into her chair more with a contented sigh>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> <_the deer smiles and takes your paw gently>_ Tenshi, what a nice name. I'm Lisa and my friend's Sheila...oh, hold on a second, I need to let her know where I'm at. _<she presses the red button and the bunny re-appears>
> 
> "_Greetings and welcome. How..."
> 
> ...


"You can say that again." Tenshi says, hardly believing what his eyes were telling him. The waterfall, the plants, the music, just...how?

Well, magic, obviously. The dimensional portals were more than enough evidence of that. But still. Everything here was just perfect! Almost too perfect, like this are had been made just for him! Of course, it was silly to think that. But it did make him wonder. Perhaps the one who invited him here...Mambi, was it? Yes, that seemed right. Perhaps this Mambi had the ability to read minds, to create entire worlds and rooms on the fly to help please an ever growing number of guests. But for what purpose then? Just to have fun? Then why invite him? A boring, run-of-the-mill cat who was only unique in his ability to make any situation uncomfortable at a moment's notice?

Tenshi pushed the thought out of his head. Did it matter? No. This was an incredible opportunity he'd been left with, and he might as well make the most of it while it lasted.

He took a deep breath of the fresh, crisp air. It tasted of rain, flowers, and a hint of freedom. It was invigorating, wiping away any exhaustion he might have had. He let out a happy, content breath, then settled into a chair next to the deer, folding his arms around his head as he smiled contentedly as the sunlight, as real as he'd ever felt, gently warmed his fur.

"You know, it's stuff like this that almost makes me wish I could go feral. Is that...weird to think?"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 2, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> He took a deep breath of the fresh, crisp air. It tasted of rain, flowers, and a hint of freedom. It was invigorating, wiping away any exhaustion he might have had. He let out a happy, content breath, then settled into a chair next to the deer, folding his arms around his head as he smiled contentedly as the sunlight, as real as he'd ever felt, gently warmed his fur.
> 
> "You know, it's stuff like this that almost makes me wish I could go feral. Is that...weird to think?"



_<the deer giggles at the thought and turns her head towards you, laying on the cushion comfortably>_ Feral? No silly, not weird at all to me anyway. In the natural surroundings, who *can't *feel like their inner instincts are taking hold again? You feel so close to nature in these settings that it's only natural to want to...well...go _natural _and just take it all in and let go. _<she closes her eyes a moment and takes a deep breath with a grin, sipping her juice for a second> _I certainly prefer it to the hustle and bustle of the dance scene on the other side of that door without question...but to each his own I guess. <_giggle_> Mambi certainly prefers it though that cat does love to dance too! He turns the room to sunset conditions all the time and just relaxes for a while watching...

_<as she speaks, a shimmering rift suddenly forms on the other side of the room, and as the air parts around it, the glowing-eyed cat emerges from the hole holding a mostly eaten triangular sandwich...tuna by the smell of it, blue lights and a small commotion coming from behind him in the hole. He sees you both sitting there and stops instantly, then lifts his head and tosses the rest of his sandwich into the air, catching it out of the air playfully as he swallows it. He laughs and bows deeply, addressing you both with a warm smile> _

Oh, I'm sorry, I thought the room was free...my bad! <_blushes and turns to you specifically_> Her and I met before, but you're new, I think. <_giggles_> I'm Mambi my feline friend, and hope you both are having fun here! I just came from checking out the dance contest prep, but I can come back later on if you want privacy...enjoy yourselves! <_he turns back towards the hole in the air then gets distracted by a butterfly and watches it a moment, then saunters back through the hole bouncing his sleek black tail the whole while as the rift re-seals itself, leaving the sound of birds and music again...>

<the deer laughs and points to where the hole was>_ Tenshi...meet Mambi, our flighty bouncy kitty host._ <she rolls her eyes gently and laughs more> _He's a little all over the place but you get used to him soon enough.  Must come with the portals, just used to jumping from thought to thought, place to place, but he's friendly enough for sure, I promise! Known him for a long time now..._<she waves her hoof and relaxes again> _


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer giggles at the thought and turns her head towards you, laying on the cushion comfortably>_ Feral? No silly, not weird at all to me anyway. In the natural surroundings, who *can't *feel like their inner instincts are taking hold again? You feel so close to nature in these settings that it's only natural to want to...well...go _natural _and just take it all in and let go. _<she closes her eyes a moment and takes a deep breath with a grin, sipping her juice for a second> _I certainly prefer it to the hustle and bustle of the dance scene on the other side of that door without question...but to each his own I guess. <_giggle_> Mambi certainly prefers it though that cat does love to dance too! He turns the room to sunset conditions all the time and just relaxes for a while watching...
> 
> _<as she speaks, a shimmering rift suddenly forms on the other side of the room, and as the air parts around it, the glowing-eyed cat emerges from the hole holding a mostly eaten triangular sandwich...tuna by the smell of it, blue lights and a small commotion coming from behind him in the hole. He sees you both sitting there and stops instantly, then lifts his head and tosses the rest of his sandwich into the air, catching it out of the air playfully as he swallows it. He laughs and bows deeply, addressing you both with a warm smile> _
> 
> ...


"Ah. Cool. He certainly seems like the interesting character."

For a moment, the gentle music and chirping birds are all that fill the air. Then Tenshi shifts position, turning his body towards Lisa to better engage in conversation.

"So you come to these kinds of things often? Or how did you end up meeting him?"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 2, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Ah. Cool. He certainly seems like the interesting character."
> 
> For a moment, the gentle music and chirping birds are all that fill the air. Then Tenshi shifts position, turning his body towards Lisa to better engage in conversation.
> 
> "So you come to these kinds of things often? Or how did you end up meeting him?"



Oh I hang out with him all the time, though I prefer smaller gathering personally...this big shindig is more a favour to Sheila frankly. As for Mambi, yeah we met on the set of my son's first movie actually. <_she blushes a little, trying to maintain her modesty>_ I try not to brag much, but he's been in several huge movies now, an up and coming star for sure! Some of his best roles have been "Possessed deer shot by Hunter #3", "Swerves around deer causing accident to Keneau", "Talking mounted head in Evil Dead 2", and his best role "Deer #2 smashed to pulp by runaway train" <_proudly sighs_> He gave his all to that death scene, truly Oscar- worthy, but alas they only give awards to speaking roles it seems._ <ahem>_

Anyway, Mambi was helping out with some stunt work on the set of "Zombeavers" when we got talking and years later here we are! He opens a rift for me to come over every now and then, so I know the place pretty well. Trust me, you haven't seen even a fraction of what this realm's got, I'm not even sure I have! What about you sweetie? Obviously you're new here...just dropped by out of curiosity, or did he just kidnap you too? <_laughs jokingly, you hope..._>


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Oh I hang out with him all the time, though I prefer smaller gathering personally...this big shindig is more a favour to Sheila frankly. As for Mambi, yeah we met on the set of my son's first movie actually. <_she blushes a little, trying to maintain her modesty>_ I try not to brag much, but he's been in several huge movies now, an up and coming star for sure! Some of his best roles have been "Possessed deer shot by Hunter #3", "Swerves around deer causing accident to Keneau", "Talking mounted head in Evil Dead 2", and his best role "Deer #2 smashed to pulp by runaway train" <_proudly sighs_> He gave his all to that death scene, truly Oscar- worthy, but alas they only give awards to speaking roles it seems._ <ahem>_
> 
> Anyway, Mambi was helping out with some stunt work on the set of "Zombeavers" when we got talking and years later here we are! He opens a rift for me to come over every now and then, so I know the place pretty well. Trust me, you haven't seen even a fraction of what this realm's got, I'm not even sure I have! What about you sweetie? Obviously you're new here...just dropped by out of curiosity, or did he just kidnap you too? <_laughs jokingly, you hope..._>


"Yeah. Pretty much. Magic isn't really...a thing in my dimension. Or maybe it is. I dunno. Dimensional rifts are not what one would consider normal, anyway. But I'm sure it's perfectly normal for some of the people here. Speaking of..."

Tenshi's eyes widened in sudden realization.

"Wait. Do you mean 'Zombeavers' as in the movie where that one guy runs over a whole bunch of zombie beavers with a steamroller and the day gets saved when the other guy chainsaws a redwood onto the hive mind dam, or 'Zombeavers' as in the reboot with the terrible one liners and the mediocre CGI and the over-the-top dramatization of every little detail?"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 2, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Yeah. Pretty much. Magic isn't really...a thing in my dimension. Or maybe it is. I dunno. Dimensional rifts are not what one would consider normal, anyway. But I'm sure it's perfectly normal for some of the people here. Speaking of..."
> 
> Tenshi's eyes widened in sudden realization.
> 
> "Wait. Do you mean 'Zombeavers' as in the movie where that one guy runs over a whole bunch of zombie beavers with a steamroller and the day gets saved when the other guy chainsaws a redwood onto the hive mind dam, or 'Zombeavers' as in the reboot with the terrible one liners and the mediocre CGI and the over-the-top dramatization of every little detail?"



Oh you know it? It's the second one clearly...a couple of truckers are transporting canisters of a bio-hazard substance belonging to the MAMARONECK Medical Research Facility, and they accidentally hit a deer on the road. The impact of the collision causes one of the bio-hazard canisters to fall into the river. The canister floats down the river where it eventually comes to rest in a beaver dam, and starts leaking a green gas. Well, he's the deer the truck hits!!! Played to perfection as always, my little actor!


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 2, 2021)

Relief flickers through the young cat's eyes.

"Okay. Good. So does that mean we're from the same dimension? Unless your dimension happens to have the exact same movie franchise with the exact same plot."


----------



## Mambi (Feb 2, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Relief flickers through the young cat's eyes.
> 
> "Okay. Good. So does that mean we're from the same dimension? Unless your dimension happens to have the exact same movie franchise with the exact same plot."


_<the deer laughs uproariously at that_>Wait a second..."dimension"? You thought Mambi's rift's left the universe? <_giggles more_> Those ones are upstairs in the observatory, so nope...you're from the same place I'm from I'm pretty sure! _<laughs harder despite herself_> So hold on, let me get this straight! _<she tilts her head inquisitively and stifles a snicker>_ You went through the rift like I did...but...you don't know *where *you are right now? I'm sorry, but that's *too *funny!!! <_the deer almost falls off her chair in laughter> _

Ok, let me fill you in to a secret you clearly weren't told about. This isn't Mambi's main realm, *that's *inter-dimensional and kinda scary actually. I've been there, a totally different feel, but *this*? This is his summer place that he uses for parties, and we're about 100 miles or so off the coast of Fiji on some isolated island that's shielded from outside view. Great balcony view though, but isolated expanse. He just had this place transported over the entire island and took it from there! Once inside, you never even notice. <laugh> Cool, huh?

_<she blushes and bows her head a little>_ I'm sorry for laughing at you, how could you have known, right? It just struck me as cute, that's all...


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 3, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer laughs uproariously at that_>Wait a second..."dimension"? You thought Mambi's rift's left the universe? <_giggles more_> Those ones are upstairs in the observatory, so nope...you're from the same place I'm from I'm pretty sure! _<laughs harder despite herself_> So hold on, let me get this straight! _<she tilts her head inquisitively and stifles a snicker>_ You went through the rift like I did...but...you don't know *where *you are right now? I'm sorry, but that's *too *funny!!! <_the deer almost falls off her chair in laughter> _
> 
> Ok, let me fill you in to a secret you clearly weren't told about. This isn't Mambi's main realm, *that's *inter-dimensional and kinda scary actually. I've been there, a totally different feel, but *this*? This is his summer place that he uses for parties, and we're about 100 miles or so off the coast of Fiji on some isolated island that's shielded from outside view. Great balcony view though, but isolated expanse. He just had this place transported over the entire island and took it from there! Once inside, you never even notice. <laugh> Cool, huh?
> 
> _<she blushes and bows her head a little>_ I'm sorry for laughing at you, how could you have known, right? It just struck me as cute, that's all...


"Oh." Tenshi blushed, fighting the urge to turn and hide his face somewhere it could never be found. "This is an...interesting way to find out magic exists in our world."
He wasn't exactly surprised, to be honest. All those tales about patients miraculously recovering from terminal illness, strange sightings of the paranormal and impossible monsters, as well as certain natural disasters that seemed to just delete entire buildings and people. Even still, it was a bit of a shock that somehow all of this had happened under his nose and he just hadn't been able to connect the dots.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 5, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Oh." Tenshi blushed, fighting the urge to turn and hide his face somewhere it could never be found. "This is an...interesting way to find out magic exists in our world."
> He wasn't exactly surprised, to be honest. All those tales about patients miraculously recovering from terminal illness, strange sightings of the paranormal and impossible monsters, as well as certain natural disasters that seemed to just delete entire buildings and people. Even still, it was a bit of a shock that somehow all of this had happened under his nose and he just hadn't been able to connect the dots.



<_she giggles more at this_> Huh? Go figure...all the myths and stories and tales...<_shrugs and takes another drink of her juice> _Ah well, who am I to judge...I was almost exiting my teens before I figured out the who "who grows horns" thing, and was waiting for mine disappointed and confused! _<laughs and blushes slightly but reassuringly> _So don't worry, we all make silly mistakes and miss the simple things sometimes. 

But yup, we're from the same <_snickers_> "dimension" as you, just a little more subtle it seems. Welcome to a magical world mixed with some odd technology from somewhere! <_she waves around the area and laughs>_. He can do it all here...check this out! _<holding up a hoof with a smile, she reaches over to a floating console and after tapping a few buttons, the sun suddenly drops in the sky past the horizon, the sky reddening into a beautiful sunset. As she taps a few more buttons, the sun rises back up again to mid-way in the sky, it's warmth shining over you both again.> _

Neat, no? Aurora may give me the creeps, but nothing bad against this tech! Want any particular setting or weather?


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 5, 2021)

Tenshi took a moment to consider the question.

"Well...I've always loved a good thunderstorm. There's something I've found entrancing about watching lightning dance across the sky, and hearing the clouds purr in response." 

_Did...did I really just say that!?_

He cleared his throat, trying to move past the embarrassing line of poetry. 

"But I always hate getting my fur wet. And besides, we should probably make sure that guy won't get too upset before fiddling with it too much." He said, pointing to the lizard relaxing in the hot tub.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 5, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Tenshi took a moment to consider the question.
> 
> "Well...I've always loved a good thunderstorm. There's something I've found entrancing about watching lightning dance across the sky, and hearing the clouds purr in response."
> 
> ...



_<blushing slightly, she looks over at the lizard, who's grinning at the demo himself but is otherwise unperturbed. She mimes an apology and turns back to address your description of the weather> _Awwww, that's such a deep way of putting it. <_she bats her eyes>_ I enjoy watching lightning too, but yes I suppose you're right, it was so peaceful here I forgot we weren't alone for a moment. My bad! <_she waves again to the reptile who waves back in a friendly manner, then turns back to you> _

Perhaps later on when he leaves I can show you the full range, it's quite remarkable actually. Aurora tells me it uses both something called "matter-transmutation" technology and "nuclide-quantum-recombiners", but I honestly tuned her out when she started to go into technical details. Sounds scientific, but I think there's come magic in there still, she can't fool me. <_giggles_>


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 5, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<blushing slightly, she looks over at the lizard, who's grinning at the demo himself but is otherwise unperturbed. She mimes an apology and turns back to address your description of the weather> _Awwww, that's such a deep way of putting it. <_she bats her eyes>_ I enjoy watching lightning too, but yes I suppose you're right, it was so peaceful here I forgot we weren't alone for a moment. My bad! <_she waves again to the reptile who waves back in a friendly manner, then turns back to you> _
> 
> Perhaps later on when he leaves I can show you the full range, it's quite remarkable actually. Aurora tells me it uses both something called "matter-transmutation" technology and "nuclide-quantum-recombiners", but I honestly tuned her out when she started to go into technical details. Sounds scientific, but I think there's come magic in there still, she can't fool me. <_giggles_>


"Huh. Interesting."

A bit of an awkward pause.

"So...wait a minute. Is there actually a monster living at the bottom of the Loch Ness then? And a colony of humans living somewhere in the Northwestern United States?"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 5, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Huh. Interesting."
> 
> A bit of an awkward pause.
> 
> "So...wait a minute. Is there actually a monster living at the bottom of the Loch Ness then? And a colony of humans living somewhere in the Northwestern United States?"



_<she laughs_> Oh no silly, she doesn't live there, that's just her cottage, and as I understand it, humans are all over the united states, aren't they? I have cousins all over that part of the world that tell me they're dodging them constantly. Apparently they aren't that smart overall. <teehee>


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 5, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she laughs_> Oh no silly, she doesn't live there, that's just her cottage, and as I understand it, humans are all over the united states, aren't they? I have cousins all over that part of the world that tell me they're dodging them constantly. Apparently they aren't that smart overall. <teehee>


"Oh. Wait, where does she live then? And have I just been living under a rock my whole life? How have there been so many encounters with humans and still no solid concrete evidence to prove their existence? And where do things go when they get by-"

Tenshi stopped himself before he listed every single question on his mind.

"Sorry. I'm sure I can figure out all that later. I just realized: I know more about your son than I do you. Are you stay-at-home? Or what are your hobbies?"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 5, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Oh. Wait, where does she live then? And have I just been living under a rock my whole life? How have there been so many encounters with humans and still no solid concrete evidence to prove their existence? And where do things go when they get by-"
> 
> Tenshi stopped himself before he listed every single question on his mind.
> 
> "Sorry. I'm sure I can figure out all that later. I just realized: I know more about your son than I do you. Are you stay-at-home? Or what are your hobbies?"



Why she lives on Enceladus of course, just under the ice. It's one of Saturn's moons if you don't know, but I think humans figured that out already. _<giggle> _As for you, I have no idea where you live, we just met! Maybe you *do *live under a rock for all I know, silly! They _are _very sturdy and well insulated after all. Oh, and seriously, you're asking me why _humans _haven't figured out something? _<laughs hard_> Here's a good reason...they're arrogant and stupid sometimes!!! <LOL> Frankly I'm surprised they figured out anything the way they act sometimes...<s_ighs as the lizard nods in agreement> _

As for me, I'm more of a stay home deer yes. I find things comfortable just maintaining the house and relaxing. I spend my time travelling but I enjoy the scenery more than the crowded events mostly. Things like cliffsides and beaches and forests. I also love movies, my son beng in the business and all, so I have an extensive knowledge of obscure ones. And you?


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 5, 2021)

"Hmm. Well...I like pointy things. Swords, knives, anything with an edge. There's an entire wall of my room that's basically just one big display of all my favorite pointy things, and I'm kinda paranoid that one day something's gonna slip off the shelf as I walk by and cost me an arm. Like I said before, I'm into horror, specifically manga and movies. Horror games for me are just kinda frustrating. I adore snakes. I have an albino burmese python named Amber who I love more than anything. And as for what I do..."

Tenshi blushes.

"Well...I'm a bit of a writer..." he says tentatively.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 5, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Hmm. Well...I like pointy things. Swords, knives, anything with an edge. There's an entire wall of my room that's basically just one big display of all my favorite pointy things, and I'm kinda paranoid that one day something's gonna slip off the shelf as I walk by and cost me an arm. Like I said before, I'm into horror, specifically manga and movies. Horror games for me are just kinda frustrating. I adore snakes. I have an albino burmese python named Amber who I love more than anything. And as for what I do..."
> 
> Tenshi blushes.
> 
> "Well...I'm a bit of a writer..." he says tentatively.


_
<the deer listens intently, fascinated by it all> _That display sounds quite cool actually. Mambi has quite the collection of blades as well I believe, so when you meet you may want to mention that to him. Please re-enforce the display though, I'd hate to see you _become _a horror movie! <_shudder_> As for your roommate, I adore snakes as well so...he? She? Whichever...they sound very adorable and I'm sure that they love you to! 

_<she giggles as you blush> _Why so hesitant to admit that's your thing? Writing is a  very noble and enjoyable profession!  Do you write more for television or movies, or more like novels or shot stories? Perhaps I know some of your work? I do read a lot at home and obviously my son in his work would come across many scripts. _<she finishes her drink and sets the glass down on a green coaster. Casually pressing a button on it, the glass suddenly liquefies and dissolves into the coaster itself as she turns back to you> _I tried my hand at it one summer, but I onyl could do some poetry really. It's not as easy as it seems to write major things, but so few understand until they give it a shot, right? _<grin>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 5, 2021)

Tenshi nods.

"Right. I do actually have a published series, but...well, I wrote it as a bit of a joke. I have this friend who has this thing for those cheesy romance novels. The ones that have the same topless wolf with extremely well-defined abs? Well, I wrote them an entire novel basically poking fun at all the tropes and patterns those kinds of story usually follow. For example, the female role of such a story typically has a personality of a cardboard cutout whose only character flaw is that they're clumsy. Occasionally. So I sliced her tail off a little and made her greatest fear that of being too normal, oftentimes picking up a hobby like water skiing just so she could pretend to be interesting. Meanwhile the male lead keeps accidentally losing his shirt and worries that he too is boring an that the only reason people will ever care about him is because of his money. Blah blah blah shenanigans happen, they get married, the end. Sent it off to a publisher as part of the joke...and now I'm known as the author of one of the greatest love stories ever told."


----------



## Mambi (Feb 5, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Tenshi nods.
> 
> "Right. I do actually have a published series, but...well, I wrote it as a bit of a joke. I have this friend who has this thing for those cheesy romance novels. The ones that have the same topless wolf with extremely well-defined abs? Well, I wrote them an entire novel basically poking fun at all the tropes and patterns those kinds of story usually follow. For example, the female role of such a story typically has a personality of a cardboard cutout whose only character flaw is that they're clumsy. Occasionally. So I sliced her tail off a little and made her greatest fear that of being too normal, oftentimes picking up a hobby like water skiing just so she could pretend to be interesting. Meanwhile the male lead keeps accidentally losing his shirt and worries that he too is boring an that the only reason people will ever care about him is because of his money. Blah blah blah shenanigans happen, they get married, the end. Sent it off to a publisher as part of the joke...and now I'm known as the author of one of the greatest love stories ever told."


_
<the deer laughs merrily_> OMG I read those cheesy novels and they are soooo out to lunch! <_she giggles more and crosses her eyes mockingly> _"Oooo, look at me, I never have a shirt because I keep ripping them but I love her so much she doesn't care that I'm a moron for loving her" <_she laughs harder, almost falling out of h_er chair>

Your story sounds so much more interesting because it's a little unique! Anything unique has a market because no matter what exists, people can get it already, but unique things...they take effort to seek out and appreciate for their rarity. _<she waxes poetically, then catches herself and blushes> _But yes, that does sound like a great story and...

_<as she talks, the main doors open and a sweaty skunk enters the room breathlessly. She waves at you both and make a bee-line for the tub, blowing a flirty kiss to the lizard who smiles bashfully as she slinks into the water and closes her eyes in total relaxation> _Ahhhhh, that's a relief, dancin' muscles need a break and the weird rabbit thingie said you two were here. I'm Sheila by the way, guessing you know Lisa by now. And you're???

<the deer nods> "Tenshi"

<she smiles> Ooo, I like that name! Sounds like a samurai warrior on the battlefield! _<she mimes a sword with her arm hitting the water with a splash as the lizard blocks the water with his tail. She quickly makes an oops face and resumes unscathed> _Sorry, just winding down from the vibe..._<she blushes and settles a bit, trying not to embarrass herself more in front of you> _Have either of you 2 seen Mambi yet? I heard the dance competition is starting soon and wanted to be first in line! _<turns to you>_ Are you going to join in, sexy? You'd be fun to bounce tails with!_ <she winks playfully at you while her deer friend looks on and sighs with an eye roll you can almost feel_>


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 6, 2021)

Tenshi reddens, shrinking back into his chair, trying to seek refuge in its cold, unfeeling embrace.

"I-I-...er,"

He swallowed and tried again.

"Sorry. I'm not too much of a dancer. I'll be sure to cheer you on though!"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 6, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Sorry. I'm not too much of a dancer. I'll be sure to cheer you on though!"



_<the skunk giggles as she winks coyly>_ Oh I'm sure you got some rhythm in you, you just need a little motivation! Once you see _my _tail shaking you...

"*SHEILA!*" _<the deer glares at her friend, who is just now starting to get the hint. She blushes and mouths "sorry", and blowing you a kiss, winks again> _Well I hope to see you there whether you dance or not, because the louder the cheers, the better I am!!! _<she laughs and splashes a little more as she does to the lizard's discontent. Her deer friend starts to say something as she interrupts quickly> _

Well anyway, I'll let you 2 get back to your chat, pleasure to meet you again sexy! _<slowly and coyly winking to her friend, she licks her lip playfully as she turns towards the lizard to try and chat to his slight concern. The deer turns to you and rolls her eyes again and you can see the blushing deeply reddning her cheeks as she glares at her distracted friend> _


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 6, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the skunk giggles as she winks coyly>_ Oh I'm sure you got some rhythm in you, you just need a little motivation! Once you see _my _tail shaking you...
> 
> "*SHEILA!*" _<the deer glares at her friend, who is just now starting to get the hint. She blushes and mouths "sorry", and blowing you a kiss, winks again> _Well I hope to see you there whether you dance or not, because the louder the cheers, the better I am!!! _<she laughs and splashes a little more as she does to the lizard's discontent. Her deer friend starts to say something as she interrupts quickly> _
> 
> Well anyway, I'll let you 2 get back to your chat, pleasure to meet you again sexy! _<slowly and coyly winking to her friend, she licks her lip playfully as she turns towards the lizard to try and chat to his slight concern. The deer turns to you and rolls her eyes again and you can see the blushing deeply reddning her cheeks as she glares at her distracted friend> _


Tenshi's blush somehow deepened even further. Ears pressed flat against his head, claws extended, tail quivering gently, he did his best to push past the encounter, but it was clear that there was something about the whole thing that had shaken him up.

"She...seems nice." he said, forcing a laugh. "Umm...anyway. What were we talking about?" He asked, sheathing the long nails slowly, then bringing them out once more. In, out. In...out.

In

Out


----------



## Mambi (Feb 6, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Tenshi's blush somehow deepened even further. Ears pressed flat against his head, claws extended, tail quivering gently, he did his best to push past the encounter, but it was clear that there was something about the whole thing that had shaken him up.
> 
> "She...seems nice." he said, forcing a laugh. "Umm...anyway. What were we talking about?" He asked, sheathing the long nails slowly, then bringing them out once more. In, out. In...out.
> 
> ...



<_she turns to her friend quickly>_ Ummm, Sh-Sheila, why don't you go practice for the competition and I'll be along in a while when it starts, ok? _<you can see a slight pleading look in her eye...one her friend picks up on immediately. She smiles and gets out of the tub, beckoning for her new lizard friend to join her, who shrugs and with a smile decides to leave as well.> _Sure thing Lisa, we'll catch up in a while. Have fun!!!_

<They both get out of the tub and stand on an amber platform, which bathes them in an amber light. You marvel as you watch the water to lift from their fur and scales, floating and collecting into a ball in the air and leaving them totally dry. As they exit the platform and leave with a wave, the ball floats back over the tub and drops back into it, reabsorbing itself. The deer blushes deeper and apologizes to you> _

OMG I am so sorry for her behaviour, I'm mortified!!! She's...well, no nice way to say it, she's a bimbo. <_laughs_> Lovable, harmless, but a total bimbo! Please don't hold her against me, she's just a friend. _<blushes more> _We were talking about your writings though...I think? Damn that was distracting! <_she laughs and waves her hoof> _YES, writing, you were a writer, and you lived with a snake. Oh god, I just realized how glad I am that Sheila didn't hear *that *part!!! _<she starts to giggle at her naughty joke, trying not to embarrass herself further>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 6, 2021)

"Yeah...I can only imagine." At the mention of his serpentine companion, Tenshi visibly relaxes, retracting his claws and settling back into his chair. Even his tail stops twitching, although the blush remains, softening into the pink glow of a cat experiencing love for the first time.

"I guess...what would you like to know?" he asks, combing through some of his slightly disheveled fur.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 6, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Yeah...I can only imagine." At the mention of his serpentine companion, Tenshi visibly relaxes, retracting his claws and settling back into his chair. Even his tail stops twitching, although the blush remains, softening into the pink glow of a cat experiencing love for the first time.
> 
> "I guess...what would you like to know?" he asks, combing through some of his slightly disheveled fur.



<_the deer leans in, fascinated by the talk of your friend> _Well for one, I'd love to hear more about your writing afterwards because it sounds so interesting, but truthfully I never had a reptile roommate before, so I'm intrigued! What's it like, day to day? Are they friendly? Are the scales a problem? What do you do cook for them? Are they as soft and smooth as they seem? What do you 2 usually talk about? Do they...

_<she realizes she's practically interrogating you and catches herself>_ Oh my...I'm so sorry...got excited for a moment there. _<laughs sheepishly> _


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 6, 2021)

Tenshi chuckles, rubbing the fur along his neck.

"Well...there's a couple of interesting things. Since Amber's a feral, there's not a whole lot she can do on her own. But what she can do, she does extremely well. I've never met anyone as smart, nor as quick witted as she. It makes her a really great streamer, actually. It can also make her a bit snippy, if I'm honest. She likes doing things herself, but she isn't ashamed to admit when she needs help either. She's super friendly too. One of the nicest people I've met, actually. Though...I don't know a whole lot of people, so that may not be saying much." He says, his blush deepening.

"As for daily life...it's pretty normal. Since we both stay at home, we see a lot of each other. So we get a ton of time to talk, about a whole lot of things. New movies, horror, music...lately her two favorite topics have been anime and existentialism. As for food...we both love meat. And a lot of it. I don't actually cook too much for her. She likes to joke and say that the more it wiggles on the way down, the better the meal. Oh. And as for the scales..." his lips pull open into a sly little grin, exposing his glistening white fangs.

"Yes. Scales are every bit as soft and smooth as they seem. Hers are heavy too. Extremely heavy. Her body is basically just pure muscle, which helps her give some pretty amazing hugs."


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Feb 7, 2021)

Murichirado gasped as the portal appeared right in front of him. "Why do these things always happen when I'm in the shower?" he growls as he attempts to cover himself with his hands, accidentally bumping the shower nozzle. He shrieks as scalding-hot water batters his body. His body jostles and contorts in his attempts to escape the lava-like streams, feet scraping against the cheap shower tile he bought on sale at Home Depot.  Suddenly his feet skid and he slips, falling head-over heels and landing with an embarrassing thud.   


        "I hope nobody saw that."  he mumbles to himself as he ducks his head through the portal.


----------



## The-Courier (Feb 7, 2021)

Mambi said:


> <_the rabbit stares at you pleasantly and smiles, an innocence in her replies as the lights from the party shine through her_>
> 
> Thank you, the designation Aurora was provided due to the attachment of the original designer to his biological offspring. If nothing specific is required at the moment then yes I would be happy to provide company to you, but unfortunately I must inform you there is no scenario where I could be offered as a present in any form, due to my complete integration into the structure you are currently residing in. _<she lowers her head for a moment as she says this and folds her hands innocently in front of her, then raises her head and moves closer as if to stand to your side as you sit> _
> 
> Please do not hesitate to speak of any topics that provide relaxation to you, as I am happy to converse as long as you wish...or of course if I may assist you in any other way. _<she smiles and stands motionless with her hands folded politely, presumably awaiting any further instructions> _


(Sorry. Got busy.)

The human pondered over a few things at the current moment, mulling some things over in his head while he thought of a decently good question to ask. Well, he knew they were in a separate dimension entirely - a pocket dimension, he figured, so it only made sense some beings would be... tied to the place and unable to come out.
Well, maybe he could do with interaction for a bit.

"Do you think you could acquire one of these guests for some company?"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 7, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Tenshi chuckles, rubbing the fur along his neck.
> 
> "Well...there's a couple of interesting things. Since Amber's a feral, there's not a whole lot she can do on her own. But what she can do, she does extremely well. I've never met anyone as smart, nor as quick witted as she. It makes her a really great streamer, actually. It can also make her a bit snippy, if I'm honest. She likes doing things herself, but she isn't ashamed to admit when she needs help either. She's super friendly too. One of the nicest people I've met, actually. Though...I don't know a whole lot of people, so that may not be saying much." He says, his blush deepening.
> 
> ...



Oh, she'a a _feral_ snake! Ok I see now. By default, I live by 3 rules...I never assume someone's *sexuality*, I never assume someone's *pronouns *when questionable, and I never assume someone's lack of *civility*! <smiles> So not a roommate but more of a pet then, gotcha! Still though many wonderful relationships have formed from the bonds between primal animals and civil ones! And friendly as well, even better! <sigh> Some feral snakes tend to lean towards selfishness so glad your friend is not like that. Plug a warm muscular hugger at that? MMmmmmm, you're lucky! _<the deer relaxes more and sighs>_ You're so lucky it seems to have such a lovable companion, 'cause she really does sound amazing!

<_she looks around a moment and realizes that we're now alone in the room>_ Say...do you see? Look around! _<she whispers in a sexy flirty tone> _ We got the place to ourselves again...nobody to disturb...all alone...can make all the noise we want..._<she leans closer to you and coyly winks>_

...want to change the weather patterns? <_she giggles playfully as you see where she was *really* going with that_>


----------



## Mambi (Feb 7, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> Murichirado gasped as the portal appeared right in front of him. "Why do these things always happen when I'm in the shower?" he growls as he attempts to cover himself with his hands, accidentally bumping the shower nozzle. He shrieks as scalding-hot water batters his body. His body jostles and contorts in his attempts to escape the lava-like streams, feet scraping against the cheap shower tile he bought on sale at Home Depot.  Suddenly his feet skid and he slips, falling head-over heels and landing with an embarrassing thud.
> 
> 
> "I hope nobody saw that."  he mumbles to himself as he ducks his head through the portal.



_<a few guests turns as you tumble attracted by the noise through the portal and as you exit a hyena rushes up to see if you're ok. Seeing that you're still wet and dripping on the floor, he turns to a panel and after tapping on a console a moment, the area you're in is bathed by an amber light. You feel the water droplets lifting off your body and working from your hairs as the water from the floor peels upwards as well, floating and gathering into a small water ball floating in the light. In seconds you are totally dry and the water ball floats upwards into a spout on the ceiling as the hyena turns off the light> _

There ya go pal, might be a little better this way! Welcome to the party, can I get you anything? Juice? Cracker? _<looks you over>_ Ummm...*clothes* maybe, or do you _prefer _au-natural? _<you see several guests looking over at you with smiles as he points to a side room labelled "supplies">_


----------



## Mambi (Feb 7, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> (Sorry. Got busy.)
> 
> The human pondered over a few things at the current moment, mulling some things over in his head while he thought of a decently good question to ask. Well, he knew they were in a separate dimension entirely - a pocket dimension, he figured, so it only made sense some beings would be... tied to the place and unable to come out.
> Well, maybe he could do with interaction for a bit.
> ...



_<the bunny nods respectfully>_ Certainly. At the moment the number has dropped to 62 but I shall attempt to express your interest. I shall assume an introversion factor of 3 and intellect factor of 8 to match comfort levels with you. Processing..._<she closes her eyes for a few seconds and stands motionless, then suddenly open her eyes and resumes> _Processing complete...please hold._ <the bunny disappears with a shimmer into thin air>_

<_After several minutes, you see a lizard rushing into the room, slightly perturbed. He looks around quickly, and suddenly the bunny reappears beside him and points to you. As she disappears again, the lizard comes up to you and smiles warmly> _

Um, hello? Aurora the light-rabbit said that you'd like some company? I'm Rex, nice to meet you...and great timing on this because that bunny-thingie just saved me from a very awkward time with some crazy dancing skunk-girl! <_he laughs and sits beside you_> They can have that scene, I'm here for the garden peace. <_settles slightly and stretches out in the chair> _So friend, is this your first time to Mambi's little hideaway from the world?


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 7, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Oh, she'a a _feral_ snake! Ok I see now. By default, I live by 3 rules...I never assume someone's *sexuality*, I never assume someone's *pronouns *when questionable, and I never assume someone's *civility*! <smiles> So not a roommate but more of a pet then, gotcha! Still though many wonderful relationships have formed from the bonds between primal animals and civil ones! And friendly as well, even better! <sigh> Some feral snakes tend to lean towards selfishness so glad your friend is not like that. Plug a warm muscular hugger at that? MMmmmmm, you're lucky! _<the deer relaxes more and sighs>_ You're so lucky it seems to have such a lovable companion, 'cause she really does sound amazing!
> 
> <_she looks around a moment and realizes that we're now alone in the room>_ Say...do you see? Look around! _<she whispers in a sexy flirty tone> _ We got the place to ourselves again...nobody to disturb...all alone...can make all the noise we want..._<she leans closer to you and coyly winks>_
> 
> ...want to change the weather patterns? <_she giggles playfully as you see where she was *really* going with that_>


"Oh...um... Oh!" Tenshi's blush deepens further at the gleam in Lisa's soft brown eyes, shrinking back a little at the invitation. However, after a quick moment, he warms to the idea and relaxes. His warm smile seems to spread throughout the rest of his body as he rises, offering his paw again, somewhat timidly, to help the deer up.

"Sure. Show me how all the buttons work?"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 7, 2021)

_<she giggles as she clearly enjoys your reaction to her playful flirty joke, and points to the floating console beside her. Giving it a gentle push, she sends it floating across herself over to a position between you two so you can see more easily. On it you see various readouts and several sliders and dials, some real and some virtualized but all labelled complexly in several unknown symbols. On some parts of the display there are multple overlayed transparant 3D displays and multiple blinking components and panels adding to the chaos> _

Ok, I know it's a little intimidating at first, but you'll get the hang of it soon enough. Just listen carefully..._<points to the right side> _over here is the moisture settings and here's the basic climate control for the air pressures and delta pressures for wind recycling. <_points to a yellow dial>_ Now this sets the chronological variance for the celestial orb, and this slider beside it sets the ion concentration for electrical events. Now from there you alter the cloud density and composition over on the left here and..._<she stops as she sees you just staring unblinking> _

You know what? Maybe you should just tell _me _what you'd like to have, ok?_ <she takes the console and pushes it back to her side with a smile> _Still interested in thunderstorms for example? Easily done without soaking us if you'd like...or would you like anything else? The world is yours. <laugh>


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 7, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she giggles as she clearly enjoys your reaction to her playful flirty joke, and points to the floating console beside her. Giving it a gentle push, she sends it floating across herself over to a position between you two so you can see more easily. On it you see various readouts and several sliders and dials, some real and some virtualized but all labelled complexly in several unknown symbols. On some parts of the display there are multple overlayed transparant 3D displays and multiple blinking components and panels adding to the chaos> _
> 
> Ok, I know it's a little intimidating at first, but you'll get the hang of it soon enough. Just listen carefully..._<points to the right side> _over here is the moisture settings and here's the basic climate control for the air pressures and delta pressures for wind recycling. <_points to a yellow dial>_ Now this sets the chronological variance for the celestial orb, and this slider beside it sets the ion concentration for electrical events. Now from there you alter the cloud density and composition over on the left here and..._<she stops as she sees you just staring unblinking> _
> 
> You know what? Maybe you should just tell _me _what you'd like to have, ok?_ <she takes the console and pushes it back to her side with a smile> _Still interested in thunderstorms for example? Easily done without soaking us if you'd like...or would you like anything else? The world is yours. <laugh>


"Uh...yeah. A thunder storm sounds great." Tenshi quickly retracted his offered paw and thrust it into one of his pockets, standing a bit awkwardly as Lisa quickly adjusted the 3D set-up almost without thinking. He tried to follow, but she was moving much too fast for him to keep up, and he soon gave up. Instead, he turned towards the sky, where the gentle sunshine had been swallowed up by dark grey clouds. It wasn't long before those clouds were soon filled with brilliant flashes of purple light, followed shortly by the deep rumble of thunder. Entranced, Tenshi admired the show, marveling at how the display was just as good as the real thing, if not even better.

Momentarily lost in the storm, Tenshi forgot for a moment that he wasn't alone, and as the storm raged all around him, the thunder shaking the room around him, he purred along with it. And when a particularly loud cry pierced the air, he yowled along with it. A giggle from Lisa reminded him that he wasn't alone, and he turned back to face her.

"S-sorry." he muttered, deeply embarrassed.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 7, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Uh...yeah. A thunder storm sounds great." Tenshi quickly retracted his offered paw and thrust it into one of his pockets, standing a bit awkwardly as Lisa quickly adjusted the 3D set-up almost without thinking. He tried to follow, but she was moving much too fast for him to keep up, and he soon gave up. Instead, he turned towards the sky, where the gentle sunshine had been swallowed up by dark grey clouds. It wasn't long before those clouds were soon filled with brilliant flashes of purple light, followed shortly by the deep rumble of thunder. Entranced, Tenshi admired the show, marveling at how the display was just as good as the real thing, if not even better.
> 
> Momentarily lost in the storm, Tenshi forgot for a moment that he wasn't alone, and as the storm raged all around him, the thunder shaking the room around him, he purred along with it. And when a particularly loud cry pierced the air, he yowled along with it. A giggle from Lisa reminded him that he wasn't alone, and he turned back to face her.
> 
> "S-sorry." he muttered, deeply embarrassed.


_
<the deer blushes as she realizes too late he was offering to help her up, even though she didn't need it to get to the console. As the thunderstorm built up around them, every drop of rain seemingly avoiding going too close to them as per instructions you presume, the deer laughs as she enjoys the display herself, fighting her instincts to hide with the flashes and booms. As you yowl with the large flash, she giggles and smiles warmly> _

Oh silly, don't worry about it! Happens to us all...here, you can howl all you want!!! _<she taps a few buttons causing more frequent lightning flashes and extends her hoof to you, and this time when you extend your paw to help her up, she accepts gratefully and stands beside you. As the next flash hit moments later, she purposefully yelps loudly herself and pulls you close to her, giggling in delight as the clouds and rains dance before her in the "winds" of the storm. >_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 7, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer blushes as she realizes too late he was offering to help her up, even though she didn't need it to get to the console. As the thunderstorm built up around them, every drop of rain seemingly avoiding going too close to them as per instructions you presume, the deer laughs as she enjoys the display herself, fighting her instincts to hide with the flashes and booms. As you yowl with the large flash, she giggles and smiles warmly> _
> 
> Oh silly, don't worry about it! Happens to us all...here, you can howl all you want!!! _<she taps a few buttons causing more frequent lightning flashes and extends her hoof to you, and this time when you extend your paw to help her up, she accepts gratefully and stands beside you. As the next flash hit moments later, she purposefully yelps loudly herself and pulls you close to her, giggling in delight as the clouds and rains dance before her in the "winds" of the storm. >_


A smile in its purest form breaks over Tenshi's face as the two yelp and yowl in direct challenge to the fierce storm. He couldn't help but laugh in delight, overjoyed to see his same expression mirrored on Lisa's face as she pulled him closer. Reddening slightly at the contact, he couldn't help but stare deep into her eyes, drawn into the soft brown abyss that seemed to stretch on forever.


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Feb 7, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<a few guests turns as you tumble attracted by the noise through the portal and as you exit a hyena rushes up to see if you're ok. Seeing that you're still wet and dripping on the floor, he turns to a panel and after tapping on a console a moment, the area you're in is bathed by an amber light. You feel the water droplets lifting off your body and working from your hairs as the water from the floor peels upwards as well, floating and gathering into a small water ball floating in the light. In seconds you are totally dry and the water ball floats upwards into a spout on the ceiling as the hyena turns off the light> _
> 
> There ya go pal, might be a little better this way! Welcome to the party, can I get you anything? Juice? Cracker? _<looks you over>_ Ummm...*clothes* maybe, or do you _prefer _au-natural? _<you see several guests looking over at you with smiles as he points to a side room labelled "supplies">_


Murichirado's face lit up like a fire engine. He was mortified as he saw a crowd of anthropomorphic animals surrounding him, all of whom appeared to be scanning him with laser-like precision. He felt like a magnifying glass left out in the sun, slowly burning under its intense glare.  Where did they all come from? And even stranger, how was he dry?

   "Uh, yeah, c-clothes would be fine"  he choked out, his mind still trying to process the situation.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 8, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> A smile in its purest form breaks over Tenshi's face as the two yelp and yowl in direct challenge to the fierce storm. He couldn't help but laugh in delight, overjoyed to see his same expression mirrored on Lisa's face as she pulled him closer. Reddening slightly at the contact, he couldn't help but stare deep into her eyes, drawn into the soft brown abyss that seemed to stretch on forever.


_
<for the longest of moments, Lisa looked deep into your eyes as well, a tenderness and warmth shining through. She was so used to dealing with people like her friend and trying to fit in, but here it was so nice to be with someone who she could just relax and enjoy herself around fully. Someone who seemed to understand her relaxed style a but more than her friend did. As another thunderclap strikes, she reflexively pulls you closer with a joyful laugh and holds you tightly against her, thoroughly enjoying the feel of you in her arms as she hugs you tenderly. After a few wonderful moments, she realizes she still has you held close to her, and with a slightly embarrassed blush lets you go and clears her throat bashfully>_ 

*Oh!*, oh I'm sorry, I...I was...I mean the storm was...I just went with...I mean._..<sighs, frustrated at herself it seems>..._oh never mind! _<she shakes her head to clear it, and with a smile and a sigh to herself, gently places her arm around you to watch more of the storm and lowers her head slightly, hoping she didn't accidentally cross a line with someone she just met. "Sheila makes being with people seem so easy", she thinks...> _


----------



## Mambi (Feb 8, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> Murichirado's face lit up like a fire engine. He was mortified as he saw a crowd of anthropomorphic animals surrounding him, all of whom appeared to be scanning him with laser-like precision. He felt like a magnifying glass left out in the sun, slowly burning under its intense glare.  Where did they all come from? And even stranger, how was he dry?
> 
> "Uh, yeah, c-clothes would be fine"  he choked out, his mind still trying to process the situation.



_<the hyena giggles and places his arm around your shoulders> _Don't worry about it, nobody here really cares about nudity in general, but we want everyone comfortable! Let's see what we can do for you...hold on a moment..._<the hyena presses a few buttons on a console and stands back. Suddenly you see a shimmering appearing around you, and a solid black outline of your body forms over you like a second skin. You look at him confused as you try to touch it without success>_

It's only a hologram pal, nothing but light, but that'll help you out until you get something more permanent made up. Come on in here. _<he opens up the door labelled "supplies". Inside the room, you see a large wall of computer monitors and several large tubes and other assorted technology. A large plastic box is clearly the centrepiece of the room, as most of the other units link to it, as  the hyena walks you over to one of the monitors on the wall> _

Ok, simple enough to use...simply use this interface here to choose the clothing and textures/colours you want, and when you like what you see, press the brown button over here <_points_> and they'll be made in the box. Use the dials and buttons there to scroll throgh the options, and alter them in any way with the interface below it. You can get changed anywhere here, and we'll see you when you're done! If you get lost, hit the red button for the holobunny Aurora to help you. I should get back to my friends, but feel free to join us when you're done here if you want! 

_<the hyena nods, looks you over quickly with a sly smile, and leave you alone in the room as the black covering suddenly vanishes. Turning the dials, you see several thousand styles of clothing presented over an avatar image that looks like a silhouette of you>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 8, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<for the longest of moments, Lisa looked deep into your eyes as well, a tenderness and warmth shining through. She was so used to dealing with people like her friend and trying to fit in, but here it was so nice to be with someone who she could just relax and enjoy herself around fully. Someone who seemed to understand her relaxed style a but more than her friend did. As another thunderclap strikes, she reflexively pulls you closer with a joyful laugh and holds you tightly against her, thoroughly enjoying the feel of you in her arms as she hugs you tenderly. After a few wonderful moments, she realizes she still has you held close to her, and with a slightly embarrassed blush lets you go and clears her throat bashfully>_
> 
> *Oh!*, oh I'm sorry, I...I was...I mean the storm was...I just went with...I mean._..<sighs, frustrated at herself it seems>..._oh never mind! _<she shakes her head to clear it, and with a smile and a sigh to herself, gently places her arm around you to watch more of the storm and lowers her head slightly, hoping she didn't accidentally cross a line with someone she just met. "Sheila makes being with people seem so easy", she thinks...> _


Tenshi's warm smile broadened, and he pulled Lisa back into a nice hug, enjoying the soft warmth of the deer pressed up against him, a hard contrast to the raging storm.

"Don't worry about it." he said, speaking softly, but just loud enough to be heard over the howling thunder.


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Feb 8, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the hyena giggles and places his arm around your shoulders> _Don't worry about it, nobody here really cares about nudity in general, but we want everyone comfortable! Let's see what we can do for you...hold on a moment..._<the hyena presses a few buttons on a console and stands back. Suddenly you see a shimmering appearing around you, and a solid black outline of your body forms over you like a second skin. You look at him confused as you try to touch it without success>_
> 
> It's only a hologram pal, nothing but light, but that'll help you out until you get something more permanent made up. Come on in here. _<he opens up the door labelled "supplies". Inside the room, you see a large wall of computer monitors and several large tubes and other assorted technology. A large plastic box is clearly the centrepiece of the room, as most of the other units link to it, as  the hyena walks you over to one of the monitors on the wall> _
> 
> ...


<Murichurado stares in awe as this was presented to him.> Was this some futuristic technology... or perhaps a form of magic? He has a friend, Claudius, who occasionally dabbled in the dark arts. Was this his doing?   He mulls it over before deciding against it. No, this has to be some sort of lucid dream, or perhaps a drug-induced state of mind. Magical furries, a mysterious party portal, and ....whatever this clothing thing was...  it couldn't exist, right? No doubt he was in bed, shifting around in the covers pleasantly mumbling to himself. 

    And if it was a dream, then he can do whatever he wants, right? <Murichurado smiles mischievously to himself. > Time for a bit of fun, he thinks.   <He spins the hologram around, selecting the worst possible outfit configurations available. He picks out red striped pants with matching suspenders, a neon green t-shirt with a painted cat in sunglasses making it rain, flip flops and a bright orange top hat with a rainbow-colored pinwheel on it.  Plastic 3d glasses make up the final accessory on his outfit. Brimming with confidence, he bursts through the supply closet door, which slams into the wall with a loud thud. He grabs a shot of vodka from a passing tray and swiftly downs it. >  

     WHAT'S UP PARTY BI*****ES??!?!


----------



## Mambi (Feb 8, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Tenshi's warm smile broadened, and he pulled Lisa back into a nice hug, enjoying the soft warmth of the deer pressed up against him, a hard contrast to the raging storm.
> 
> "Don't worry about it." he said, speaking softly, but just loud enough to be heard over the howling thunder.


_
<the deer softened at that and snuggled closer as the thunder-clouds rage on_> Th-thank you, to be honest I don't get to enjoy the company of normal people that often and I may be out of practice a bit. I'm glad I came here now with you, this was a great idea! 

_<she giggles bashfully at that, and returns to enjoying the wild weather pattern. As the wind whips the clouds into a swirl, you see the water level in the hot tub starting to rise. As Lisa sees it too, she quickly taps a button and the rain stops instantly, the storm's winds and lightning continuing on unaffected without the rain oddly as she looks at you and snickers>_ Odds are it's protected against overflows but why test that right? <_giggles_>


----------



## Mambi (Feb 8, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> <Murichurado stares in awe as this was presented to him.> Was this some futuristic technology... or perhaps a form of magic? He has a friend, Claudius, who occasionally dabbled in the dark arts. Was this his doing?   He mulls it over before deciding against it. No, this has to be some sort of lucid dream, or perhaps a drug-induced state of mind. Magical furries, a mysterious party portal, and ....whatever this clothing thing was...  it couldn't exist, right? No doubt he was in bed, shifting around in the covers pleasantly mumbling to himself.
> 
> And if it was a dream, then he can do whatever he wants, right? <Murichurado smiles mischievously to himself. > Time for a bit of fun, he thinks.   <He spins the hologram around, selecting the worst possible outfit configurations available. He picks out red striped pants with matching suspenders, a neon green t-shirt with a painted cat in sunglasses making it rain, flip flops and a bright orange top hat with a rainbow-colored pinwheel on it.  Plastic 3d glasses make up the final accessory on his outfit. Brimming with confidence, he bursts through the supply closet door, which slams into the wall with a loud thud. He grabs a shot of vodka from a passing tray and swiftly downs it. >
> 
> WHAT'S UP PARTY BI*****ES??!?!



_<the music and lights continue to play on as the insane newcomer emerges from the door in his crazed getup. Several guests stop and laugh at the spectacle as the hyena sprays his drink at the sight of you in surprise, then laughter. As you slam down the drink, several guests just look at you and with a shrug resume their conversations and dancing. He rushes up to you and trying to hold back his laughter whispers into your ear> _

Ummm, pal? Love the outfit, but you know you can pick *anything*, right? Even good things? <_shrug_> Anyway, I thought you might want to know that the tray with the drinks is with the rabbit over there <_he points to the other side of the room to a small rabbit carrying the tray>_, and none of them are alcoholic ones...intoxicants are cool in the private party rooms in the back. Sorry, we got a lot of sensitive noses around here. My point is that the drink *you* just grabbed was a hand sanitizer, but at least you seemed to enjoy it? <_snickers and hands you a pineapple juice_> Here, might take some of the taste away, though your breath is very fresh and bacteria-free at least! <teeheehee>

You're very new here clearly and I gotta run for a few minutes, but if you're stable enough for now and all well-adjusted, maybe Aurora can help you for a bit? I'll grab Mambi and be right back! _<he laughs and pokes you in the ribs playfully, the sharp pain reminding you that this is *not* a dream and very much happening somehow! As he walks away giggling to himself he pushes a red button on a console with his claw, and instantly a static-y shimmering semi-transparent barely-clothed female rabbit appears before you mere inches away, and addresses you coolly but politely in a synthetic female voice>  _

Greetings and welcome. How may I assist you?


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Feb 8, 2021)

< the lights and music boomed as Murichurado grins confidently, drink in hand. He wasn't sure what kind of drink it was, but it was sure tasty. Some sort of wild new magical beverage?  Then a laughing hyena comes next to him and starts laughing about something. He could barely hear it over the music however. All he heard was "intoxicants are cool in the private party rooms."  As the hyena rambles on Murichirado daydreams about lighting up the dance floor, perhaps showing the crowd some of his sick moves. >After all, it's all a dream right?   

       <Suddenly he feels a sharp pain in the ribs, causing him to stumble backwards a bit. The pain throbs in his mind briefly, but it serves as a sort of wake-up call.  He looks around as a mask of fear suddenly envelops his face. >  

          Oh ****   <As the hyena walks away, Murichurado slowly realizes that this is in fact not a dream and instead some sort of warped reality.  He looks down at his outfit and the strange drink in his hand, mortified. > That was real?!  <Suddenly a barely clothed, holographic rabbit appears out of nowhere, and he jumps back, startled. This spills part of his beverage onto his outfit.>  Greetings and Welcome. How may I assist you? <it asks in a pleasant voice. Muricurado looks up at her, his face like the side of a fire engine. >  

          Uh... erm... any way you can rewind time back a couple minutes?


----------



## Mambi (Feb 8, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> < the lights and music boomed as Murichurado grins confidently, drink in hand. He wasn't sure what kind of drink it was, but it was sure tasty. Some sort of wild new magical beverage?  Then a laughing hyena comes next to him and starts laughing about something. He could barely hear it over the music however. All he heard was "intoxicants are cool in the private party rooms."  As the hyena rambles on Murichirado daydreams about lighting up the dance floor, perhaps showing the crowd some of his sick moves. >After all, it's all a dream right?
> 
> <Suddenly he feels a sharp pain in the ribs, causing him to stumble backwards a bit. The pain throbs in his mind briefly, but it serves as a sort of wake-up call.  He looks around as a mask of fear suddenly envelops his face. >
> 
> ...



_<the transparent bunny merely smiles and replies coldly>_ I am sorry, but I do not have the ability to alter your chronolinear alignment at this time, as the dangers of paradoxical interference rendered that line of research illogical to develop, thus research was discontinued by user designate Mambi several decades ago. If you have made an error that requires such drastic correction, perhaps I can assist in this current linear timeline? 

_<she looks around only moving her head and eyes and sees nothing amiss as the party continues> _Scan complete. No disruptions detected to facility. Currently all guest stress hormone levels are within permitted tolerances with the singular exception of yourself. Logic input error resulted: please state the nature of the disruption that requires correction if further action is required along those lines. If not, I am currently connected to all this realm's systems and features and may provide any assistance or guidance you require. 

How else may I assist you? _<she stands with her hands folded in front if her and eyes wide, staring at you politely yet robotically> _


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 8, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer softened at that and snuggled closer as the thunder-clouds rage on_> Th-thank you, to be honest I don't get to enjoy the company of normal people that often and I may be out of practice a bit. I'm glad I came here now with you, this was a great idea!
> 
> _<she giggles bashfully at that, and returns to enjoying the wild weather pattern. As the wind whips the clouds into a swirl, you see the water level in the hot tub starting to rise. As Lisa sees it too, she quickly taps a button and the rain stops instantly, the storm's winds and lightning continuing on unaffected without the rain oddly as she looks at you and snickers>_ Odds are it's protected against overflows but why test that right? <_giggles_>


"Right. Better safe than sorry." Tenshi's pocket suddenly buzzes. Confused, he pulls out his phone, a Talon 7S, and glances at the notification, where his confusion only grows.

"Sorry. I didn't even realize I had this with me. And ummm...I just got a text from a number that...well, its easier just to show you."

He shows Lisa the screen, where the contact number is crazily distorted. Sometimes you can make out a nine or a seven amidst the whirls of black lines, but in general it looks like the numbers are changing so fast that they just form an odd mess of black squiggles.

"Somehow this person knows my name, and they're requesting that I...use a dimensional rift app to help them out? I don't even have a-"

A pop-up window suddenly appears at the direct center of the screen.

"Oh. Never mind. Apparently I do."

He turns to Lisa for advice. 

"Ummm... Should I?"


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Feb 8, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the transparent bunny merely smiles and replies coldly>_ I am sorry, but I do not have the ability to alter your chronolinear alignment at this time, as the dangers of paradoxical interference rendered that line of research illogical to develop, thus research was discontinued by user designate Mambi several decades ago. If you have made an error that requires such drastic correction, perhaps I can assist in this current linear timeline?
> 
> _<she looks around only moving her head and eyes and sees nothing amiss as the party continues> _Scan complete. No disruptions detected to facility. Currently all guest stress hormone levels are within permitted tolerances with the singular exception of yourself. Logic input error resulted: please state the nature of the disruption that requires correction if further action is required along those lines. If not, I am currently connected to all this realm's systems and features and may provide any assistance or guidance you require.
> 
> How else may I assist you? _<she stands with her hands folded in front if her and eyes wide, staring at you politely yet robotically> _


<Murichurado stands there silently as the rabbit talks. > Wow, this place was really well thought out. <he thinks to himself. > Stupid non interchangeable time paradoxes mumble grumble... < He perks up upon hearing the name "Mambi". >  Mambi, huh? Is that the person who designed this place? Not a bad job for a pocket dimension. Physics checks out and everything. They sure did think of everything.... <he grumbles to himself at not finding any glitches in the matrix to exploit>   

  <He turns to the rabbit.>  Who the heck is this "Mambi" character and how the heck did I end up here?


----------



## Mambi (Feb 8, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Right. Better safe than sorry." Tenshi's pocket suddenly buzzes. Confused, he pulls out his phone, a Talon 7S, and glances at the notification, where his confusion only grows.
> 
> "Sorry. I didn't even realize I had this with me. And ummm...I just got a text from a number that...well, its easier just to show you."
> 
> ...



_<the deer looks at the app window with some concern, slightly saddened by the sudden interruption to her time with the newcomer but understanding. She presses a few buttons on the console and the weather stops for a moment...resetting to a beautiful purple sunset with only a few clouds. Steping back from you for a moment with slight reluctance to let you go, she looks closr at the phone and the app's notification>_ 

Ooo, I never trust random apps personally, lots of viruses and malware. You know something though...you don't *have *to here. May I?

_<she holds out her hoof and you place your phone in it, as she gently places it in the middle of the console and presses a few buttons. Suddenly a greenish light envelops the phone and a series of symbols appear on a readout beside it. She nods and types a little more, then after a few seconds, an orange square button starts to flash. She smiles and turns to you with confidence> _

Got a lock! I can open a rift directly to their origin using the internal systems, so you don't have to worry about the app at all. No risk to the phone, and better security from the realm's structure. If it's illegitimate, you can just talk to them through the hole. Shall I? _<she points to the button and awaits your go-ahead> _


----------



## Mambi (Feb 8, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> <Murichurado stands there silently as the rabbit talks. > Wow, this place was really well thought out. <he thinks to himself. > Stupid non interchangeable time paradoxes mumble grumble... < He perks up upon hearing the name "Mambi". >  Mambi, huh? Is that the person who designed this place? Not a bad job for a pocket dimension. Physics checks out and everything. They sure did think of everything.... <he grumbles to himself at not finding any glitches in the matrix to exploit>
> 
> <He turns to the rabbit.>  Who the heck is this "Mambi" character and how the heck did I end up here?



_<the rabbit replies in a robotic monotone> _User designate Mambi is the host of this gathering and the current controller of this realm's structures and all that reside within through grafted portal abilities, and is currently being notified of your arrival. You arrived here by falling through the invitational rift nude and wet from your personal decontamination hydration chamber approximately 12.6 minutes ago.

_<she tilts her head in curiosity and leans closer>_ Caution: a displayed lack of knowledge of your previous actions during the short time interval since your arrival is classified as unusual, as there is no apparent damage detected to your cerebral systems from your earlier accident. Are your memory units in need of calibration, or was your secondary inquiry misinterpreted by this unit? _<she smiles politely the entire time, her hands folded in front of her>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 9, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer looks at the app window with some concern, slightly saddened by the sudden interruption to her time with the newcomer but understanding. She presses a few buttons on the console and the weather stops for a moment...resetting to a beautiful purple sunset with only a few clouds. Steping back from you for a moment with slight reluctance to let you go, she looks closr at the phone and the app's notification>_
> 
> Ooo, I never trust random apps personally, lots of viruses and malware. You know something though...you don't *have *to here. May I?
> 
> ...


"Go for it."

Lisa presses the button, and Tenshi leans in close.

"Umm...Hello?"

"TEN...shi! Are you tryna get me killed!? What are ya waiting for? Open the rift!" A panicked, hushed whisper comes through from the other side.

"I'm...sorry. Do I know you?"

"No! Well, not that reality's version of ya. But trust me when I say that we're good friends in other versions of the multiverse. Listen, I'm kinda in a _small _bit of a pickle. So if ya could hurry up and open that portal real quick before these banditos get the better of me, that would be-" A sudden loud holler from the other side interrupts the stranger. "Aghhhh...Ya basta!" Gunshots echo through the speaker and the person's breathing becomes labored. "Hijole, hijole, por favor?" They clear their throat. "Tenshi. I love ya. But for the love'a all things holy, _where is that dimensional rift!?"_

"I...uh."

"Is it because you don't trust me? _Me!? _Who coulda swindled you outta your family fortun- wait, bad example, hold on." the crashing of wooden planks and Spanish cursing comes through the other side.

"How about...I have your katana! The one passed down through your family whose true power is unleashed in the hands of the dragon!? That one!"

"Er...how-"

 "Good point, I could've just stolen it. Ummm...wow. I'm such a bad friend. Eeesh."

The Spanish yelling gets closer.

"Listen! Tenshi! Do this for me an' I'll go out an' buy you all the pumpkin pie! I'll jump and I'll stomp all over those disgusting things they call a desert, fire a couple rounds into it if I have ta, and I won't rest until their entrails are spread over the ends of the earth so that no one will ever partake of that horrid abomination ever again!"

At this, Tenshi pinkens and turns to Lisa. 

"Open the rift. Now."


----------



## Mambi (Feb 9, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Go for it."
> 
> Lisa presses the button, and Tenshi leans in close.
> 
> ...



_<she tilts her head and steps back a moment from the panel> _I dunno...sounds like a wrong number to me. But for you, I'll help, and besides Mambi always did say to help strangers. Still though I have rules to follow and basic safety protocols have to be met! _<she turns a dial and moves one slider up fully until an indicator light turns from blue to red, then presses the blinking orange button. You hear the hurried sounds of a man crashing into something metallic then electronic humming as the light stops blinking. As mysterious symbols appear on a display above the button, the deer smiles and taking your phone off the console, stands up and hands it to you> _

Ok, I opened the rift and whoever that was is confirmed to have passed through it and no other lifeforms.  I redirected the rift to holding block 4 in the basement for observation, so let's go observe, shall we? _<she taps on the console and points to a screen that appears floating against the backdrop of the sunset. In it from far away you see a square blue solid glowing cube surrounded by seemingly black nothingness...and inside it floats something you can't quite make out from the angle and distance shown. Oddly the figure is seemingly moving in an extreme slow motion>. _

Cube status field holding steady, and infinity displacement at full. So what do you think? Need me to zoom in and time compensate to communicate? Or if you think it's safe...want to go meet him yourself? <sighs> Or of course we can go back to relaxing and leave him to Mambi...your call!Lliterally it seems! _<she chuckles at that lame pun>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 9, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she tilts her head and steps back a moment from the panel> _I dunno...sounds like a wrong number to me. But for you, I'll help, and besides Mambi always did say to help strangers. Still though I have rules to follow and basic safety protocols have to be met! _<she turns a dial and moves one slider up fully until an indicator light turns from blue to red, then presses the blinking orange button. You hear the hurried sounds of a man crashing into something metallic then electronic humming as the light stops blinking. As mysterious symbols appear on a display above the button, the deer smiles and taking your phone off the console, stands up and hands it to you> _
> 
> Ok, I opened the rift and whoever that was is confirmed to have passed through it and no other lifeforms.  I redirected the rift to holding block 4 in the basement for observation, so let's go observe, shall we? _<she taps on the console and points to a screen that appears floating against the backdrop of the sunset. In it from far away you see a square blue solid glowing cube surrounded by seemingly black nothingness...and inside it floats something you can't quite make out from the angle and distance shown. Oddly the figure is seemingly moving in an extreme slow motion>. _
> 
> Cube status field holding steady, and infinity displacement at full. So what do you think? Need me to zoom in and time compensate to communicate? Or if you think it's safe...want to go meet him yourself? <sighs> Or of course we can go back to relaxing and leave him to Mambi...your call!Lliterally it seems! _<she chuckles at that lame pun>_


"Right. Sorry. I'm just curious. I just want to ask a few questions, then we can get back to relaxing and let Mambi decide what to do with them. If that's alright?" Tenshi asks.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 9, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Right. Sorry. I'm just curious. I just want to ask a few questions, then we can get back to relaxing and let Mambi decide what to do with them. If that's alright?" Tenshi asks.



Not a problem at all. I admit I'm curious myself what the deal is! <_she taps a few keys and you see the figure speed returning to normal. She points to a small push button>_

There...push that button to talk, and this one to listen! He's all yours_...<she pushes the "listen" button and you hear miscellaneous grumbling and swearing as the figure floats helplessly in the middle of the cube. She stands up and offers you her seat as she watches the monitors>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 9, 2021)

Tenshi nodded a thank you to Lisa, then turned to examine the figure in the cube. They appeared to be a female coyote, with muddy red fur and fierce brown eyes. They were dressed in a strange sort of strange, form-fitting silver jumpsuit that appeared to be flickering in and out of different clothing options, from elegant dresses to swimsuits to some sort of strange cowgirl get-up. Their arms were crossed as they slowly spun in a circle, mumbling and grumbling strange curses Tenshi didn't care to think about or repeat.

Upon closer inspection, Tenshi realized she was a hybrid. It was a little hard to tell at first, since the outfits flashing in and out of existence seemed to be designed to hide this fact. But it was unmistakable. Her tail and paws were covered in glimmering silver scales that sparkled in the cube's lighting. And her pupils were the strange slits that some dragons were known for. Other than that, the only other things consistent about her appearance were a red bandana tied around her skull and large ears, a dirty brown satchel, and a gold pistol strapped to her side.

"Ummm...hello there." Tenshi spoke into the comms.

"Tenshi! _What _is the meaning of all this!?" 

She didn't change position, continuing to spin slowly in the center of the cube.

"I could ask you the same thing. Who are you, exactly? And what do you want?"

"Hmmph. Fine, I suppose that's fair." She shifted her arms, bringing them behind her head.

"Name's Arizona. Arizona Hartlow. Interdimensional explorer, treasure hunter, and occasional prophet of doom. I take a look into what could have been, bring back the good stuff, fight off the bad stuff, and explore the weird stuff, all to better understand our existence and make sure you keep existing." she drawls, as though reading off a script.

"As for what I want...well, at the moment, a toilet and a shower are looking mighty fine. I could also use..." the coyote rummaged through her knapsack. "...a collapsible tent, a good sleeping bag, seventy-two bottles of water, a hundred...no, ninety-nine cases of mag ammo, a flashlight, a grappling hook, and one jumbo jar of peanut butter. But I'd also be happy with some food in the belly. Maybe a car, so I can hit up a club or two before I leave. By the way...the cube. It's cute. But could ya please let me down? Like I said, I really need that toilet."

"I...not yet. How do you know me?"

Arizona chuckles.

"How do I know my best bud Tenshi? Well, you happen to have a very nice collection of pointy objects, many of which are enchanted relics that either have priceless history behind them, or are just really fun to use. You are also perhaps one of the sweetest, coolest cats I have ever met, willing to take in a lost, confused young woman for a couple nights or two to help get her back on her feet. You also gave me this really cool katana!" Arizon whips a beautiful, silver blade from her knapsack. Somehow. "Watch! In the hands of a Dragon born borne not out of dragons, it becomes a-" She frowns as she whips the sword back and forth, slicing through the air. "...well, it would, if you didn't have up a shield that disabled magic artifacts. But regardless!" She puts the sword back in the bag. "You are just...spectacular! In most dimensions, the kindhearted son of a millionaire, always there for me when I need you the most. Angels sing and praise your name an' kings an' celebrities an' the devil himself all kneel before your feet and offer their eternal servitude, and...and...ummm...I'm runnin' out of praises. Can I please go now?"

Tenshi let's go of the button and steps away, dazed and blushing fiercely.

"I...uh, that's all I wanted to ask. Do you have any questions you want to ask her?"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 9, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Tenshi nodded a thank you to Lisa, then turned to examine the figure in the cube. They appeared to be a female coyote, with muddy red fur and fierce brown eyes. They were dressed in a strange sort of strange, form-fitting silver jumpsuit that appeared to be flickering in and out of different clothing options, from elegant dresses to swimsuits to some sort of strange cowgirl get-up. Their arms were crossed as they slowly spun in a circle, mumbling and grumbling strange curses Tenshi didn't care to think about or repeat.
> 
> Upon closer inspection, Tenshi realized she was a hybrid. It was a little hard to tell at first, since the outfits flashing in and out of existence seemed to be designed to hide this fact. But it was unmistakable. Her tail and paws were covered in glimmering silver scales that sparkled in the cube's lighting. And her pupils were the strange slits that some dragons were known for. Other than that, the only other things consistent about her appearance were a red bandana tied around her skull and large ears, a dirty brown satchel, and a gold pistol strapped to her side.
> 
> ...



_<the deer laughs merrily> _Oh yes, so trustworthy this one is, really! Yes I do have a few questions actually, but maybe let's ask her in person. I think it' safe enough to let her out under Aurora's watchful eye.  _<she presses the blue button and speaks>_ "You can go pee off the void, the cube will recycle it. We'll be there in a bit. Don't bother trying to sneak out first...you'll quickly find you simply have nowhere to go." _<she releases the button and stands up>_

All right, let's go check this coyote out...the cube's downstairs. Follow me. _<she takes your hand and exits the garden room doors. Upon opening them, you both cringe slightly as the music and lights instantly re-appear, assaulting your temporary peace haven. She guides you down the hall and down a flight of stairs past several guests, then as the music gets muffled and quieter, you come to a single elevator at the end of a hall. She places her paw on a keypad and with a beep, the doors open and you both walk inside. The face of the holographic bunny appears on a screen as Lisa turns to it> _

Security sublevel 4 please. _<the bunny's face disappears from the monitor> 

<As the doors close, you wait patiently but curiously feel no sense of motion. As you stand there more awaiting some sign of activity, a purple beam of light scans the entire room top to bottom as you see the deer doesn't react at all to it, clearly familiar with the process. Several seconds later, the doors open to a vast hallway of doors, all labelled with a keypad beside the handles. She takes your hand and exits the elevator, explaining as you walk.>_

Mambi came up with this idea ages ago and it's great for potential troublemakers. Aside from Mambi's portals that elevator is the only way in or out. Plus the other security feature is super amazing I think in it's sheer simplicity. See, the cubes are all behind those doors, but the space around each cube is compressed by the infinity displacement field. Ah, here we are, door  #4. Take a look inside the bars and it'll all make sense!

_<you approach the locked door and looking inside see nothing. Absolutely nothing...just a black void that goes on forever in every direction with an eerie coldness. You look at the deer confused as she approaches the keypad and display and explains> _See, in reality, the cube is actually only about a claw width's from the edge of that door. Really! But the *space *between the door and the cube's edges on all 6 sides from its and our point of view is compressed to feel like currently...let's see..._<looks at the monitor>_...about 463 with about 60 or so zeros, kilometres. <_shrugs_> Basically a few galaxies away...so even _if _they escape the cube somehow due to cosmic powers or whatever, they'd spend their entire lives trying to reach the door and never even getting close, assuming they could even find it. The time dilation field makes them move slower too, giving us more time to react to any escapes as well. Easy-peasy!! <_she laughs> _

Here, keep watching while I collapse the field. _<you look into the door as the deer slowly turns a dial. You see the huge number she was reading getting smaller and smaller as you still see nothing at all. As the number starts to reach more reasonable values, you start to see a glimmer of light in the distance faintly...like a star barely noticeable. As she turns the dial fully, the number reaches decimal places and you see the star getting brighter and taking a square shape as it rushes towards you seemingly. Finally the wall of light grows recognizable as it gets close enough to make out, the edge rushing to fill the gap between the door and itself. With a final click of the dial, you reflexively step back as you see the edge of the cube rushing towards your face and suddenly stop directly against the door. With a final click and a hiss, the door light turns from red to green and a latch disengages. The deer turns to you and grins> _

Go ahead, you can open the door anytime, the safety's engaged. Any trouble and she goes right back and it's still safe, but your call. My questions can wait a moment, let's let her get on solid ground again. _<she readies her hoof on the controls and looks at you nodding>_


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Feb 10, 2021)

<Murichurado smiles pleasantly but in his mind he struggles to discern the rabbit's words.  It all still seems so strange... What the heck is she even saying? "I need a moment to process this a bit further" he thinks to himself. Suddenly he hears the words 'cerebral systems'  and 'memory units'. His eyes grow wide and his pupils dilate. "Are they going to mind-wipe me?" he thinks to himself. >  N-no <he quickly stammers, sweat rolling down his face >  M-my memory whatsits are perfectly fine, thank you. N-no recalibration <whatever that means> required please.  

  But I have like-a bajillion questions about this place. Is there a place, a quiet one in particular, where I can sit down and pick up some information?  < He looks down at his outfit, blushing. >  A-and I might need to revisit that clothes thingy...


----------



## Mambi (Feb 10, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> <Murichurado smiles pleasantly but in his mind he struggles to discern the rabbit's words.  It all still seems so strange... What the heck is she even saying? "I need a moment to process this a bit further" he thinks to himself. Suddenly he hears the words 'cerebral systems'  and 'memory units'. His eyes grow wide and his pupils dilate. "Are they going to mind-wipe me?" he thinks to himself. >  N-no <he quickly stammers, sweat rolling down his face >  M-my memory whatsits are perfectly fine, thank you. N-no recalibration <whatever that means> required please.
> 
> But I have like-a bajillion questions about this place. Is there a place, a quiet one in particular, where I can sit down and pick up some information?  < He looks down at his outfit, blushing. >  A-and I might need to revisit that clothes thingy...



_<the rabbit nods> _Very well, re-calibration will not be performed, however if you require further reminders of your previous actions in the future, I shall recap your movements for any designated time frame. <_she pauses in confusion as she sees you sigh with relief, then continues>_

As to a place to go with minimal disruptions, the main study areas designated as "peaceful and quiet" would be the garden room, the observatory room and the security detention cubes. Currently the garden room is empty with weather systems set to "sunset", and the observatory currently has 9 guests, however all sounds levels appear to be maintained at low decibels. Information about this realm can be gathered from any console interface, neural uplinks, or verbally through this avatar at any time by pressing the red button on any console. As for a change of outfit, please enter the room marked "Supplies" and I shall guide you in the operation of...

_<suddenly you hear a voice say loudly over the music *"Aurora, we're good, thanks!"* and the rabbit stops talking instantly and stands immobile, looking towards the source of the sentence, then with a shimmer disappears into thin air. You look over as well to see a shimmering rift in the air forming, and from the hole that forms as it parts, a sleek black cat emerges with glowing eyes wearing jean shorts and carrying a tray with several carrots and other small cut-up vegetables. He smiles at you warmly, and as soon as he hears the music his hips start reflexively bopping to the beat as the glow fades in his eyes and the rift re-seals itself> 

<laugh>_ I see you've met Aurora, I'm Mambi, the host and owner for this lovely place, and glad you could join us! _<bows deeply offers you the tray>_ Would you like a snack? I heard you just got here so hope you're settling well enough. What do you think of the place?  <_sighs happily_> My little realm away from realm. Whatever you like to do for fun, odds are I have it here in some form. _<giggles more>_.

So what do you like to do in general, or first? I heard 'rora telling you about the garden or the observatory so I'm guessing you're more "away from this scene" type? _<laughs and points to the rave in progress> _Oh...and ok, I can't keep quiet any longer about it...I've seen and met a lot of styles, but...I have to ask...*what *the *devil *are you *wearing*??? _<he snickers despite himself, giggling more as he looks your outfit over>. _We have a clothing maker if you need it, or do you got it covered?

_<the rabbit suddenly re-appears and whispers to Mambi. He turns and apologizes>_ Sorry, something came up...be right back, it'll only take a second!_ <his eyes glow and another rift forms. Inside you see a bare hallway with doors and a coyote standing in front of one talking to 2 other guests. The cat walks through the rift to address the group as the rift remains open. (@NightmareEyes picks up below). After a few minutes, he returns through the rift again as it closes> _

Sorry about that...now you were saying? <_snickers more at your outfit uncontrollably>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 10, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer laughs merrily> _Oh yes, so trustworthy this one is, really! Yes I do have a few questions actually, but maybe let's ask her in person. I think it' safe enough to let her out under Aurora's watchful eye.  _<she presses the blue button and speaks>_ "You can go pee off the void, the cube will recycle it. We'll be there in a bit. Don't bother trying to sneak out first...you'll quickly find you simply have nowhere to go." _<she releases the button and stands up>_
> 
> All right, let's go check this coyote out...the cube's downstairs. Follow me. _<she takes your hand and exits the garden room doors. Upon opening them, you both cringe slightly as the music and lights instantly re-appear, assaulting your temporary peace haven. She guides you down the hall and down a flight of stairs past several guests, then as the music gets muffled and quieter, you come to a single elevator at the end of a hall. She places her paw on a keypad and with a beep, the doors open and you both walk inside. The face of the holographic bunny appears on a screen as Lisa turns to it> _
> 
> ...


"Alright."

Tenshi took a deep breath and open the door. Inside, the coyote yelped and fell out of the air, dropping to the ground and landing on her back, legs bent over on top of her.

"Oh. Hey." 

Arizona glances up at Tenshi from her position on the floor.

"I don't suppose you brought any food wit' ya?"

The cat shakes his head.

"Dang."

The coyote leapt to her feet, spinning dramatically to face him. Tenshi was shocked at just how small she was, a full head shorter than him when she stood up straight, and he wasn't exactly the tallest to begin with. He'd heard coyotes were typically smaller than wolves...but surely not by this much? 

"Ah well. Y'know, normally I'd be upset at your maid for telling me to just...pee into the cold empty void, but honestly? I've been told a lot worse an' mostly I'm just happy to be alive. Wasn't bad as I expected it to be either."

"She's not my maid! She's a friend." he said with a blush.

At that the coyote seemed genuinely surprised.

"Wait. Really?"

"Yes. Really."

The coyote broke out into a massive grin.

"No. Way. My boy Tenshi got laid!? Congrats! I didn't think you had it in ya!"

"No! That's not what I...she's just a friend."

"I see. _Just _a friend. A winka winka winka." 

"She is!" 

"Oh yes. I get it. Just a friend who knows just as much about your massive estate as you do, who you trust enough to accompany you on matters of great secrecy and importance? When's the wedding? Is it soon? Can I be bridesmaid? I've already got the perfect outfit!" She said, pushing the sleeve of her jumpsuit and spinning around. When she comes to a halt, she's wearing a black dress long enough to cover her tail and odd paws, as well as a long black pair of gloves. A picture of elegance ruined by her knapsack, bandana, and firearm.

"There is no wedding! And this isn't even my place! It belongs to someone called Mambi!"

"Mambi, huh?" she asks, as the outfit fades away to the same black hoodie and jeans Tenshi wears. "Why does that sound familiar? Mambi. Mammmmmmbi. Mam...bi. Mambimambimambimambimambimambimambimam- Oh! He's got some sort of realm, right? Tucked away out of time and space or something of the sort? Or maybe I just stole something from him. Hmm..."

She waves the thought away. "Whatever. So does this mean I'm free to go?"

"After you've just admitted to theft?"

"Listen. _Maybe_ he was the owner of a never-ending jar of cookies. Maybe he wasn't. I don't know. If he asks for it, I'll give it back."

Tenshi rubbed his head in his hands. Talking to her was just one massive headache.

"See? I knew you couldn't get laid. No offense, but you're basically the eternal virgin. Too shy for your own-"

"Okay. We're done." Tenshi said. He called out to Lisa. "What now?" he asked.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 10, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Tenshi rubbed his head in his hands. Talking to her was just one massive headache.
> 
> "See? I knew you couldn't get laid. No offense, but you're basically the eternal virgin. Too shy for your own-"
> 
> "Okay. We're done." Tenshi said. He called out to Lisa. "What now?" he asked.



_<the deer watches the conversation transfixed, laughing at the coyote's antics, then stands up for a moment and turns to her> _You know something, I like you. You remind me of Mambi a bit, except that I don't trust you in the slightest! Arizona is it? I have a few questions of my own before you go anywhere, and odds are Mambi will too. <_she presses a red button and the holographic rabbit from earlier appears>_ 

Please alert Mambi that we have a visitor in security subsection 4, quickly? _<the rabbit looks at the newcomer, and with a nod disappears> _

Meanwhile, first question, how did you call Tenshi? You know him but you don't, so you don't know THIS Tenshi. So remember, *we* don't owe you squat. Second question, you're a thief, you admit it, so *why* exactly should we help you at all with anything, and not just throw you back to whoever was chasing you? Third question, you're safe and we might let you stay a while...but if you do, where are you going afterwards? What are your plans? Everyone *else *here was invited...give a reason and maybe you can be too, that's up to Mambi when he gets here. If not, be on your way to your next crime, or back into the cube for now.

_<she sighs slightly>_ Meanwhile, I suppose there's no harm in at least basic courtesy... _<she reaches onto a door panel underneath the console, and inside you see a stack of apples, bananas, oranges, and several bottles of water, all enveloped in a blue light. She reaches in and taking an apple and a bottle, closes the door and tosses them gently to the coyote as she awaits her responses> _


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 10, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer watches the conversation transfixed, laughing at the coyote's antics, then stands up for a moment and turns to her> _You know something, I like you. You remind me of Mambi a bit, except that I don't trust you in the slightest! Arizona is it? I have a few questions of my own before you go anywhere, and odds are Mambi will too. <_she presses a red button and the holographic rabbit from earlier appears>_
> 
> Please alert Mambi that we have a visitor in security subsection 4, quickly? _<the rabbit looks at the newcomer, and with a nod disappears> _
> 
> ...


Arizona catches the apple and bottle eagerly, greedily devouring the bright red fruit in two bites before washing it down with the water, practically breathing it in for how fast she drank it. When she was done, she pulled out a large metal trash can out of her bag, dropped the apple core and empty bottle in, and shoved it back in.

"Ahhhh...that's better." she said with a happy sigh.

"Now. Your questions. Firstly: I called Tenshi through use of an Interdimensional Transmitter and Receiver, built into my cellphone. Basically, ya specify who exactly ya want to call, and it sends out a signal that searches through dimensions that finds that person closest to your current dimensional location and establishes a link between th' two phones. Most phones can receive th' signal, although it can be a li'l hard for the receiving phone to establish a caller ID. Very handy for crafting portals on th' fly.

"Second: That's...fair, I'll say. I hope y'all will help me 'cause I'm just the cutest darn thing you've ever seen?" she asks, batting her eyes. When it's clear the deer isn't about to say anything, Arizona sighs. "Let me be honest wit' all y'all. Yes. I am a thief. I'll be the first to admit that. But I try an' only steal th' stuff that's dangerous in the wrong hands. Crazy world ending stuff or things that shouldn't be lying around th' place. Contained black holes. Numerous items that grant immortality. The Ark of th' Covenant. Stuff like that. So I can bring it back to my home...well, not _my _home dimension, but a home dimension nonetheless. A home dimension that can actually contain and protect said items from those who abuse 'em. I admit I'm probably not th' best person to handle stuff like this. I've...already made that mistake before." Her voice breaks a little, and she gives a sniff, and you get the feeling she's being genuine, but it's really hard to tell if she's just a good actor. She clears her throat and continues. "But hey. I try to earn most of th' other magic things I try an' collect! Except...for a few select things. Like the cookie jar. But yeah. Umm...throwing me back to them wolves might not be the best 'a ideas. 'Specially without taking away my knapsack first. There's stuff like an unbroken Pandora's Jar in there you do probably don't want in the wrong hands. An' I'm the only one who knows what all this stuff is!"

"And lastly...Well, I dunno where I'm goin'. HQ went quiet 'bout a month ago, an' when I went to go return all my dangerous stuff to be properly contained, I couldn't find home anywhere. It just...vanished. So I've been...just kinda wanderin' aimlessly through the multiverse, doin' what I've normally been doin', stealin' away all these dangerous artifacts. I haven't found a place to contain any of 'em, so I've jus' sorta been wandering around with enough stuff in my bag to destroy half the multiverse. Although...this looks quite similar to some of the containment back home. You seem like trustworthy people. And if this Mambi fellow does have a sorta realm outta time an' space, it might be a good place to keep some'a these more dangerous artifacts. I was just plannin' on using this dimension to rest up, resupply, maybe have a li'l fun while I'm out here. I can be outta your hair in just a mo if you'd like though."


----------



## Mambi (Feb 10, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona catches the apple and bottle eagerly, greedily devouring the bright red fruit in two bites before washing it down with the water, practically breathing it in for how fast she drank it. When she was done, she pulled out a large metal trash can out of her bag, dropped the apple core and empty bottle in, and shoved it back in.
> 
> "Ahhhh...that's better." she said with a happy sigh.
> 
> ...



_<the deer listens carefully, eyeing the coyote with suspicion. She always prided herself on being able to tell the core of a person, to tell if they were good, bad, evil, confused, but this one? This one seemed genuine in her heart but still she was uneasy. The phone made sense, she'd seen that technology before and Aurora had no trouble interfacing with it, but still, did the coyote just call a random counterpart and start acting all chummy? She'd seen cons like this far too many times before...but then why admit thievery at all? Maybe she was legit, maybe not, but one thing was true for sure, Mambi certainly was better equipped to deal with dangerous items. The containment cubes, the portals to other dimensions and galaxies in the observation deck, the quantum-string recycler in the kitchen...all were viable means to deal with almost anything she could have possibly brought with her. What was in that pack that was so dangerous she wondered>

<she was contemplating her case to stay when a shimmering rift starts to form against the back wall. As the shimmer parts, you see a sleek black cat with glowing eyes emerging from it, with the party from upstairs clearly in the background, a strangely dressed person looking confused beside him (@SinglePringle ) as he opens the rift. He tells the stranger he'll be right back, and walking through the rift, looks at both you and the coyote as the glow remains and the rift stays open in the background. She takes Mambi aside and fills him in on everything, and after a few seconds, he addresses the coyote directly>_

Well hello there, I'm Mambi, and this is my place. Lisa filled me in on everything. First thing first, that sack of dangerous artifacts...before you do anything else, it goes in the cube please. We can go through it later but I want it secure and everyone here safe right away. _<he walks up and takes the bag and places it in the door and closes it with a hissing click and a red light engaging. As he goes to the console and turns the dial from before, you see through the bars the cube retreating into the vastness of space as the distance grows larger and larger impossibly until it vanishes from sight totally, leaving empty darkness without form or boundaries no matter where you look.> _

Ok, that's dealt with, Now for you. You're a thief but reasonably good hearted. I can respect that given that I used my portals for centuries for the same thing _<bushes slightly> _So that's fine. You also seem like you need to rest. That's fine too, that's why we're here. Feel free to enjoy the facilities BUT remember that if you do try any funny stuff or cause any troubles, we're keeping an eye on you and Aurora or I can deal with anything you try.

_<turns to Lisa>_ You ok watching them? <_she nods>_ Ok, gotta get back to my other guest, but I'll catch up more later with your new friend from the garden! _<he smiles and walks back through the rift to his original guest @SinglePringle as the rift closes behind him>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 10, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer listens carefully, eyeing the coyote with suspicion. She always prided herself on being able to tell the core of a person, to tell if they were good, bad, evil, confused, but this one? This one seemed genuine in her heart but still she was uneasy. The phone made sense, she'd seen that technology before and Aurora had no trouble interfacing with it, but still, did the coyote just call a random counterpart and start acting all chummy? She'd seen cons like this far too many times before...but then why admit thievery at all? Maybe she was legit, maybe not, but one thing was true for sure, Mambi certainly was better equipped to deal with dangerous items. The containment cubes, the portals to other dimensions and galaxies in the observation deck, the quantum-string recycler in the kitchen...all were viable means to deal with almost anything she could have possibly brought with her. What was in that pack that was so dangerous she wondered>
> 
> <she was contemplating her case to stay when a shimmering rift starts to form against the back wall. As the shimmer parts, you see a sleek black cat with glowing eyes emerging from it, with the party from upstairs clearly in the background, a strangely dressed person looking confused beside him (@SinglePringle ) as he opens the rift. He tells the stranger he'll be right back, and walking through the rift, looks at both you and the coyote as the glow fades and the rift closes. She takes Mambi aside and fills him in on everything, and after a few seconds, he addresses the coyote directly>_
> 
> ...


Arizona was reluctant to let her bag go. Nonetheless, she recognized that not everyone was comfortable with the idea of their very existence being eradicated in a mere instant. So she gave it up to a similar fate to the one that she had suffered moments before, suspended in a cube that was simultaneously so close and yet so far away from her.

For a long moment she stared at the bag, one of her only three friends...well, four if she counted Tenshi. But he was more of a...what was the saying? Fair-weather friend? Yeah. Something like that. Although that bag had put her in just as many bad situations as it had saved her from, she felt bare without it, unable to call upon the many, many, _many _items she had stored in it. Even being apart for a moment seemed...cruel.

Finally, she got over herself. "Huh. Guess I didn't steal that cookie jar from him after all. Then who _did _I steal it from?" she pondered on that a moment. "Oh yeahhhhhhhh. The giant slug creature from sector 587. How did I get the two mixed up?"

Tenshi gave her a funny look. 

"I'll tell ya later, if ya want. Right now, I need a shower. They don't believe in hygiene in the wild wild west." she said, turning to Lisa. "Nearest bathroom?" she asked.


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Feb 11, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the rabbit nods> _Very well, re-calibration will not be performed, however if you require further reminders of your previous actions in the future, I shall recap your movements for any designated time frame. <_she pauses in confusion as she sees you sigh with relief, then continues>_
> 
> As to a place to go with minimal disruptions, the main study areas designated as "peaceful and quiet" would be the garden room, the observatory room and the security detention cubes. Currently the garden room is empty with weather systems set to "sunset", and the observatory currently has 9 guests, however all sounds levels appear to be maintained at low decibels. Information about this realm can be gathered from any console interface, neural uplinks, or verbally through this avatar at any time by pressing the red button on any console. As for a change of outfit, please enter the room marked "Supplies" and I shall guide you in the operation of...
> 
> ...


<Murichurado blushes as the cat laughs at his outfit, silently chewing on a carrot he took from the offered tray. He is contemplating making a break for the supply closet for a quick wardrobe change when suddenly he realizes this is the person who created this warped nightmarish shower-sucking reality. Even weirder, they don't appear to be a soul-sucking alien warlord out to convert him into a mindless drone like he expected.  It seems like this place might genuinely be all right.  Still, he's read a LOT of sci-fi novels and he's not going to give up that easily.>  

      Well, ummm, < he stammers at first, a bit intimidated. >  I'm n-new here and I have no idea how this place works. I thought this was some sort of lucid dream to be honest... <he motions towards his outfit>  like one of those "naked in school" dreams and you decide to just embrace being naked... <He realizes he isn't making sense and freezes awkwardly>


----------



## Mambi (Feb 11, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> <Murichurado blushes as the cat laughs at his outfit, silently chewing on a carrot he took from the offered tray. He is contemplating making a break for the supply closet for a quick wardrobe change when suddenly he realizes this is the person who created this warped nightmarish shower-sucking reality. Even weirder, they don't appear to be a soul-sucking alien warlord out to convert him into a mindless drone like he expected.  It seems like this place might genuinely be all right.  Still, he's read a LOT of sci-fi novels and he's not going to give up that easily.>
> 
> Well, ummm, < he stammers at first, a bit intimidated. >  I'm n-new here and I have no idea how this place works. I thought this was some sort of lucid dream to be honest... <he motions towards his outfit>  like one of those "naked in school" dreams and you decide to just embrace being naked... <He realizes he isn't making sense and freezes awkwardly>



_<the cat laughs hard at that>_ OH I've had many dreams like that! Aren't they fun? <_giggle_> Once I was dreaming that I was in a field and naked and rolling around in the flowers and a bunch of animals came up to me and we all danced together in the sunlight with the rainbows and birds spirits soaring! Or maybe that was just last weekend...<_thoughtful look, then a dreamy sigh_> Ah well, whatever...catnip can be a fun playmate sometimes but damn does it make it hard to keep events straight sometimes.

Regardless, sorry for the interruption a few seconds ago, just had to go check on a surprise visitor with some apocalyptic world-destroying end-all-that-ever-was type of toys in the basement detention area apparently, but we're all good now. As for "how this place works", I assume you mean figuratively, or do you mean literally how does it function, becasue that could take a few hours of metaphysics and quantum theory. <LOL> Mostly interfaces by consoles and the like _<points to a random one on the wall, and another on a side table by some chairs>_, and the regulars can help you out on specifics like the glass recycler and the supply closets and the like, but for newbies, the red button always calls the AI of the building which you met, Aurora, and she can walk you through literally anything on the fly.

But really, this place "works" by you having fun! _<giggles and boops you on the nose playfully>_ In case the music and swirling lights and dozens of butt-shaking furry friends isn't a dead giveaway, this is the main dancing area. We have a wide range of snacks in the dining room to the left there...I recommend the cold flambe brie cheese, it's amazing...observatory's up top, and the garden spa area is a nice quiet place with full hot tub. Let's see now, what else? We have massage rooms further on, *private *rooms with metaphysical furniture and "nip" bars and other fermented goodies, pool room for a swim, and a bunch of other stuff too. OH, and in a while we're having a dance and karaoke competition for fun if you're up for it! I portal around all the time so don't let the rifts freak you out...you'll get used to it, but most places here you walk...though I have a few rifts set up for convenience. Overall it's a little intimidating I know at first to get past the tech adn magic, but you'll get the hang of it soon enough bet. <_smiles_>

First things first though...your door awaits! I'll be shaking by tail on the floor when you're done, or feel free to explore around on your own! _<he points to the supply closet door with a further snicker as he grabs another carrot from his tray and sets it down to dance, closing his eyes as the muslc flows through him and he gets into the vibe> _


----------



## Mambi (Feb 11, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona was reluctant to let her bag go. Nonetheless, she recognized that not everyone was comfortable with the idea of their very existence being eradicated in a mere instant. So she gave it up to a similar fate to the one that she had suffered moments before, suspended in a cube that was simultaneously so close and yet so far away from her.
> 
> For a long moment she stared at the bag, one of her only three friends...well, four if she counted Tenshi. But he was more of a...what was the saying? Fair-weather friend? Yeah. Something like that. Although that bag had put her in just as many bad situations as it had saved her from, she felt bare without it, unable to call upon the many, many, _many _items she had stored in it. Even being apart for a moment seemed...cruel.
> 
> ...



_<the deer sees her looking at the bag and catches the sentimentality>_ I see that it's important to you...don't worry, it's perfectly safe and can be retrieved at any time you want...as long as Mambi deals with some of those major things you say you have! We do have over a hundred people in the other areas, and you DID say they were dangerous, right? We don't want a...wait a second, "slug creatures"?_ <she looks shocked> _Like, huge slugs that eat cookies? A huge slug had infinite cookies??? How did he open it? Does a slug even like crunchy things? I...I have so many questions!

_<she sees the coyote and Tenshi just looking, as she sniffs the air and winces>_ Oh right, sorry, shower. Got distracted there...Mambi said you're cool to stay, so come on up and you can use the shower off the pool. _<she walks to the elevator doors and again placing her paw on the control, the door opens and we all walk inside as it closes behind us.>

<She addresses the rabbit on the monitor again> _Main floor please_. <the bunny's image disappears>

<Arizona and you look at each other waiting for something to happen as once again there is no motion sensations at all. The coyote jumps in surprise as suddenly the purple beam of light from before scans the room, this time from the floor to the ceiling. After a second, the doors open the the hallway from before and we all step out> _

Ok, down here and upstairs, then the pool's immediately to the right of the top of the stairs. Let's go..._<as you get to the top and the music and lights resume, the deer points to a door with a wave picture. Inside you see 3 large floating cubes of water floating around a large metallic glowing ball in a slow orbit, with various aquatic and mammalian creatures swimming and diving between them. You see various creatures laying in an amber light that is removing the water from their fur, while a few others are exiting a stand-alone chamber off the side with a rain cloud floating above it pouring water into the room. The deer points to that chamber> _

There you are, cloud controls are inside the door, disinfectants and soap's are dispensed from the cloud as well, and amber pads shine light to dry off. When you get out, I want to hear more about that slug cookie adventure and just how well you know the other Tenshi! <_smiles_>


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 11, 2021)

(may i join this?)


----------



## Mambi (Feb 11, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> (may i join this?)


(Absolutely! Please feel free anytime...your rift awaits you <grin>)


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 11, 2021)

Mambi said:


> (Absolutely! Please feel free anytime...your rift awaits you <grin>)


(ok where shall i appear)


----------



## Mambi (Feb 11, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> (ok where shall i appear)



_<you peer through the rift that formed invitingly from the cat, unsure how to proceed. Looking inside, you see a virtual rave in progress, with swirling lights and boppy music playing from everywhere, with several dozen creatures dancing about, including the cat that invited you. You see a strangely dressed person enter a closet quickly, while other guests are sitting in more spacious corners, chatting and sipping on juices. You see a hyena interacting with a semi-transparent holographic female rabbit near a small panel, while others come from another room carrying various foods.>

<the cat looks up from his dancing revere and seeing your head poking through the hole, waves you in invitingly with a smile. You look through the hole in space a little more and cautiously advance, after a few steps suddenly now standing in the middle of the party as the rift re-seals itself behind you.>_


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 11, 2021)

*would look around and think he sighs as he tries to find a place to sit down and think*


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 11, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer sees her looking at the bag and catches the sentimentality>_ I see that it's important to you...don't worry, it's perfectly safe and can be retrieved at any time you want...as long as Mambi deals with some of those major things you say you have! We do have over a hundred people in the other areas, and you DID say they were dangerous, right? We don't want a...wait a second, "slug creatures"?_ <she looks shocked> _Like, huge slugs that eat cookies? A huge slug had infinite cookies??? How did he open it? Does a slug even like crunchy things? I...I have so many questions!
> 
> _<she sees the coyote and Tenshi just looking, as she sniffs the air and winces>_ Oh right, sorry, shower. Got distracted there...Mambi said you're cool to stay, so come on up and you can use the shower off the pool. _<she walks to the elevator doors and again placing her paw on the control, the door opens and we all walk inside as it closes behind us.>
> 
> ...


Quickly, Arizona dashes straight for the chamber, ducking into an open booth and closing the shower curtain before any creature has a chance to get a glance of her or a whiff of her overwhelming scent. In here, she lets out a sigh of relief, first taking off her gun, her lucky bandana, and lastly her silver jumpsuit before storing them in a nifty little cabinet by her feet. Eyeing a nifty little control panel that she assumed linked to her part of the cloud, she had more fun than she should've spinning the little dials round and round, round and round. Left and right. Round and round. Finally she catches whiff of her own self again and remembers why exactly she was here in the first place.

Setting the temperature dial to "pleasantly warm", she takes a look at the intensity dial. It goes all the way from "light drizzle" to "*TOO MUCH TOO MUCH TOO MUCH!!!!!!!"*. Literally. There was this little light up display that specified how much rain you were getting, and the very highest setting was just the big bold words "Too much" floating past the screen. How could you not try out that setting?

A little tentatively, Arizona pushed the button to start.

It was, indeed, too much.

Arizona tumbled to the floor as an entire ocean's worth of "pleasantly warm" water crashed on top of her with the force of a waterfall. She screamed, but it was lost over the roar louder than a nuclear explosion. Desperately, she struggled to get to her feet, climbing up the wall of her booth, claw by claw, knowing that if her scales slipped off the slick tile, it would be over for her.

Finally, she clambered up enough to reach the control panel, and, the entirety of the Pacific Ocean trying its hardest to prevent her from reaching her goal, she fumbled for that same button that started this madness, pressing it desperately.

Thankfully it worked, and the ocean of water was gone just as quickly as it came. For a moment, Arizona did nothing, just gulping down sweet precious air as she leaned against the wall for support. Her breathing stabilized, and she was able to get her feet under her. Numbly, she adjusted the dial to "light drizzle" and pressed the button again, the light rain pouring over her already soaked body.

Well. That was an experience. Why was that even an option? Surely the designer knew that selection would end up being more trouble than it was worth? Maybe the showers doubled as a torture chamber.

Briefly, she wondered if her little experiment had an effect on the little aquarium/pool thing going on outside. Nah. There had to be some sort of system in place to prevent those guests from getting overwhelmed by things like this. Right?

Right?

Finally, she decided that she wouldn't get more deep cleaned than she already was and turned off the shower. And as she bent down to get her stuff out of her locker, her feet decided to remind her that yes, they could slip on tile and they could do it often.

She yelped, crashing to the floor in a heap. For a moment she lay there and wondered, just wondered what would happen if she just lay there for a while and never came out? That seemed nice. Because surely everyone outside was already looking to see the idiot who decided trying out the "Too Much" option was a good idea.

Oh well. Might as well get this over with.

Arizona slipped on her jumpsuit, her gun and her bandana again, her suit transforming into the robes and bug like mask of a plague doctor to hide her shame. Carefully, doing her best not to slip on the floor again, grumbling and mumbling to herself about the advantages of paws over claws as she exited the cloud room and out into the public. 

See, paws had these little pads that were designed for situations like wet tile. Because they actually provided enough friction, even when wet, to stop people from slipping and sliding. Scales? You may as well be on ice. Why oh why did she have to get stuck with scales on her feet!? Of all places.

They were giving her strange looks, she saw, as she stopped to dry off in the amber light. Mostly just staring in shock and confusion, although there were a few laughs going around. But a quick glare utilizing the full power of the plague mask shut them all up and sent their stares elsewhere.

Finally, when her fur completely dried, she exited the room back to the deer and Tenshi, her jumpsuit transforming back into her pal's favorite black hoodie and jeans. Tenshi was just staring at her with some sort of wonderment, while the deer was just struggling to hold back a laugh.

"I don't want to talk about it." she grumbled, thrusting her paws deep into the hoodie's pockets. "You were asking about the slugs and the cookies? Let's talk about that. Or that crazy good looking party that Mambi guy disappeared into? Let's talk about that."


----------



## Mambi (Feb 11, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> *would look around and think he sighs as he tries to find a place to sit down and think*



_<a passing dancer apologizes as she bumps into you, as Mambi is distracted and with eyes closed is bopping to the music. You catch the eye of the hyena from before, as he notices your indecision and confusion and starts saying something to the holographic bunny . She turns her head and points to you, and as the hyena nods, the bunny shimmers and disappears into thin air, then just as suddenly she re-appears a few feet from where you're standing and addresses you politely yet robotically> _

"Greetings and welcome. How may I assist you?"


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Feb 11, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat laughs hard at that>_ OH I've had many dreams like that! Aren't they fun? <_giggle_> Once I was dreaming that I was in a field and naked and rolling around in the flowers and a bunch of animals came up to me and we all danced together in the sunlight with the rainbows and birds spirits soaring! Or maybe that was just last weekend...<_thoughtful look, then a dreamy sigh_> Ah well, whatever...catnip can be a fun playmate sometimes but damn does it make it hard to keep events straight sometimes.
> 
> Regardless, sorry for the interruption a few seconds ago, just had to go check on a surprise visitor with some apocalyptic world-destroying end-all-that-ever-was type of toys in the basement detention area apparently, but we're all good now. As for "how this place works", I assume you mean figuratively, or do you mean literally how does it function, becasue that could take a few hours of metaphysics and quantum theory. <LOL> Mostly interfaces by consoles and the like _<points to a random one on the wall, and another on a side table by some chairs>_, and the regulars can help you out on specifics like the glass recycler and the supply closets and the like, but for newbies, the red button always calls the AI of the building which you met, Aurora, and she can walk you through literally anything on the fly.
> 
> ...


< Once the feline leaves, Murichurado immeadiately heads towards the supply closet, eager to change out of his ridiculous garb. He spends several minutes swiping through the outfits before deciding on a comfortable t-shirt with a rainbow cat decal and pair of jeans. He picks out a cool pair of aviator sunglasses to accessorize before finally heading back out onto the floor.  He sees the cat flowing along to the beat, clustered amongst a group of partying anthropomorphic animals. He decides to leave them alone and go out searching the place on his own. The cat had said this place worked by him having "fun" but he was still wary of this new environment. He feels uncomfortable because he doesn't know anyone there. Who knows what they'd do to him?  But he pushes those thoughts into the back of his mind. Might as well try to have a little fun, right? He slides over to one of the consoles nestled in the wall. >  

       Erm, Excuse me, <he feels a bit awkward as he talks, still a bit unsure as how all of this works>  How do you get to the library?


----------



## Mambi (Feb 11, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Quickly, Arizona dashes straight for the chamber, ducking into an open booth and closing the shower curtain before any creature has a chance to get a glance of her or a whiff of her overwhelming scent. In here, she lets out a sigh of relief, first taking off her gun, her lucky bandana, and lastly her silver jumpsuit before storing them in a nifty little cabinet by her feet. Eyeing a nifty little control panel that she assumed linked to her part of the cloud, she had more fun than she should've spinning the little dials round and round, round and round. Left and right. Round and round. Finally she catches whiff of her own self again and remembers why exactly she was here in the first place.
> 
> Setting the temperature dial to "pleasantly warm", she takes a look at the intensity dial. It goes all the way from "light drizzle" to "*TOO MUCH TOO MUCH TOO MUCH!!!!!!!"*. Literally. There was this little light up display that specified how much rain you were getting, and the very highest setting was just the big bold words "Too much" floating past the screen. How could you not try out that setting?
> 
> ...



_<as we wait patiently,  the deer and you watch the coyote enter the chamber_> Well Tenshi, she's quite the character it seems, and those metamorphic clothes are quite cool. I'll have to ask her about them later on, but what do you think? You've been quite quiet since she got out of that cage, what's going through _your_ mind? Think we should be concerned?

_<you are about to answer when you hear the first yelp from the chambers as the cloud goes almost pitch black as it triples in size and the water dumps full force. You see several other swimmers stop and watch as the water roars loudly throughout the room, drowning out all other sounds in its fury. A few guests rush over to try and help as the cloud suddenly desists and reverts to a light drizzle again. The deer blinks in shock, then starts laughing uncontrollably as she falls into your arms trembling> 

<she is just starting to compose herself when the half-drowned coyote emerges and tries to go to the drying pad subtly. As everyone turns to see her, the deer looses it again, tears of laughter streaming down her cheeks as the coyote engages the amber lights and the water peels away from her fur and scales, floating over the pool and merging with it. As she approaches much dryer and cleaner, you stare in wonder completely forgetting the deer's question as the deer tries harder than ever to compose herself> _

Um...yeah...<_giggle_> party slugs. I mean, party and slugs, right? <snickers more> Yes I want to hear more about them, but we can go somewhere else. Mambi said you're welcome anywhere here so what interests you. We just came from the garden before you arrived, but Tenshi, come here for a second, ok? _<she takes your hand and walks a few feet away from the coyote, who is now looking around at the swimmers> _

You never got a chance to answer earlier...what do you think? Stick with her or go  on our own? Do you trust her? <_shrug_> She seems ok enough, but we're not forced to be with her if you don't want to. After all, you just got away from the dance party and now we're hosting her. Hopefully she's not the dancing type and we can talk her into a quieter area, like the observatory? Or else maybe I should introduce her to Sheila? <_laughs_>


----------



## Mambi (Feb 11, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> < Once the feline leaves, Murichurado immeadiately heads towards the supply closet, eager to change out of his ridiculous garb. He spends several minutes swiping through the outfits before deciding on a comfortable t-shirt with a rainbow cat decal and pair of jeans. He picks out a cool pair of aviator sunglasses to accessorize before finally heading back out onto the floor.  He sees the cat flowing along to the beat, clustered amongst a group of partying anthropomorphic animals. He decides to leave them alone and go out searching the place on his own. The cat had said this place worked by him having "fun" but he was still wary of this new environment. He feels uncomfortable because he doesn't know anyone there. Who knows what they'd do to him?  But he pushes those thoughts into the back of his mind. Might as well try to have a little fun, right? He slides over to one of the consoles nestled in the wall. >
> 
> Erm, Excuse me, <he feels a bit awkward as he talks, still a bit unsure as how all of this works>  How do you get to the library?



_<as you speak into the console, nothing happens. Light blink and the party continues around you as several guests dance and snack on treats, but the console remains inert no matter how much you speak. You are about to look around for help when after sever seconds, a small display on the console lights up and in it you see the face of the rabbit from earlier, hearing a female robotic voice come from a small speaker in the console> _

Pardon me, is communication with this unit being attempted? _<confused, you look at the display for several seconds, then the image on the display disappears just as the air shimmers beside you and the holographic rabbit from earlier appears before you. She points to a red button and explains in a polite monotone> _

Observation from scanning mode determined avatar interaction was desired with 96.8% probability despite the lack of interrupt request button received. As you have been observed with previous memory unit difficulties, I shall restate for your benefit...please press the red button to summon this avatar at any time. <she nods and resumes nonchalantly as you take the surrealism of it all in>

As to your attempted query, the equivalent to a designation of "library" is located in the observatory upstairs and to the left. Please follow the signs or the purple dots, and any literature can be accessed from any console. Please note all document material has been converted to electronic format. _<as she waves her transparent paw, suddenly a series of small purple lights appear on the floor, trailing to the staircase.>

<she tilts her head in curiosity, staring at you unblinking for a moment> _Are you *certain *you do not require memory unit re-calibration?


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 12, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<a passing dancer apologizes as she bumps into you, as Mambi is distracted and with eyes closed is bopping to the music. You catch the eye of the hyena from before, as he notices your indecision and confusion and starts saying something to the holographic bunny . She turns her head and points to you, and as the hyena nods, the bunny shimmers and disappears into thin air, then just as suddenly she re-appears a few feet from where you're standing and addresses you politely yet robotically> _
> 
> "Greetings and welcome. How may I assist you?"


*would be shocked at how the bunny did that and jumped back a bit* "woah!" *he then settled down and sighed a bit not used to this many people he was at the least not a person to be in big crowd places the bunny could see he was nervous* "i-i am fine for now"


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 12, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as we wait patiently,  the deer and you watch the coyote enter the chamber_> Well Tenshi, she's quite the character it seems, and those metamorphic clothes are quite cool. I'll have to ask her about them later on, but what do you think? You've been quite quiet since she got out of that cage, what's going through _your_ mind? Think we should be concerned?
> 
> _<you are about to answer when you hear the first yelp from the chambers as the cloud goes almost pitch black as it triples in size and the water dumps full force. You see several other swimmers stop and watch as the water roars loudly throughout the room, drowning out all other sounds in its fury. A few guests rush over to try and help as the cloud suddenly desists and reverts to a light drizzle again. The deer blinks in shock, then starts laughing uncontrollably as she falls into your arms trembling>
> 
> ...


Tenshi glances to Arizona, who, to her credit, doesn't seem to mind being the subject of private conversation. Instead, she seems to me more concerned with what's going on inside the swimming area, standing on her tiptoes to make rude gestures at the people passing by.

"Yeah...she seems quite the handful. Kinda cute. And I could see why I put up with her in alternate dimensions. But she's...a lot. She's just a lot. I can't even make it through a conversation with her without feeling like I need to crash on a couch for an hour or two. I kinda assumed that Mambi wanted us to keep an eye on her, but...if that isn't the case...yeah. I'd love to be able to pawn her off to someone else. Maybe don't introduce her to your friend though. I could see that combo becoming partners in crime and getting into some serious mischief, which I doubt Mambi would appreciate. Or maybe he would. I dunno."


----------



## Mambi (Feb 12, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> *would be shocked at how the bunny did that and jumped back a bit* "woah!" *he then settled down and sighed a bit not used to this many people he was at the least not a person to be in big crowd places the bunny could see he was nervous* "i-i am fine for now"



_<the rabbit looks carefully at you and nods politely>_ As you wish. However my scanners indicate your stress levels outside normal parameters, with pheromone and reaction pattern analysis indicating mild to medium enochlophobia. Might I recommend the garden or security cubes for areas with tranquility and minimal population density? 

_<with a wave of her paw, a series of green dots appear on the floor presumably leading to the room in question>._ Alternately if the consumption of bio-matter is desired, they can be found in the dining area to the left._ <points to a door>. _

Please press the red button on any console at any time if you require further assistance to summon this avatar. _<she looks carefully at you> _
Aue you certain you do not require anything further at this time? _<she stares at you un-moving and unblinking, coldly awaiting your response>_


----------



## Mambi (Feb 12, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Tenshi glances to Arizona, who, to her credit, doesn't seem to mind being the subject of private conversation. Instead, she seems to me more concerned with what's going on inside the swimming area, standing on her tiptoes to make rude gestures at the people passing by.
> 
> "Yeah...she seems quite the handful. Kinda cute. And I could see why I put up with her in alternate dimensions. But she's...a lot. She's just a lot. I can't even make it through a conversation with her without feeling like I need to crash on a couch for an hour or two. I kinda assumed that Mambi wanted us to keep an eye on her, but...if that isn't the case...yeah. I'd love to be able to pawn her off to someone else. Maybe don't introduce her to your friend though. I could see that combo becoming partners in crime and getting into some serious mischief, which I doubt Mambi would appreciate. Or maybe he would. I dunno."



Her and Sheila and Mambi together...<_the deer shudders and laughs_> Yeah, if she sticks with us that's fine, but we don't have to be her chaperones as long as the AI can track her, and Aurora can keep tabs on her easily like she does to everyone here. Surely there's someone else that can handle her, or Mambi himself maybe...let's see what _her_ interests are now that she's all cleaned and showered. 

_<she turns to the coyote>_ We'll just be another second! _<as she waves and looks around more, the deer looks at you and making a "shhhhh" motion to you, she approaches the side wall of the room and taps a key on the console with the image of the holographic rabbit appearing on the display. She leans in close to the display and speaks quietly> _

Aurora, set user designate Arizona as security threat level epsilon please, potential thief. _<the console responds silently, displaying the image of Arizona as she's standing currently with a light-yellow outline around her. The deer nods and after pressing another key the displays blanks out and the deer returns to you>

<she beckons to the coyote>_ Hey 'Zona, I was just wondering something, you wanted to see the party and this place? What part of this party would you like to go to? We got dancing, food, gardens, but *you...*you seem like the type who likes exploring different things and places. The observatory might be your style if you want to check out the cosmos of multiverse or the archives. <_she turns to you with a side-eye> _We _might_ head back to the garden we were in or go somewhere else, so you can come or you're free to go anywhere else?


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 12, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the rabbit looks carefully at you and nods politely>_ As you wish. However my scanners indicate your stress levels outside normal parameters, with pheromone and reaction pattern analysis indicating mild to medium enochlophobia. Might I recommend the garden or security cubes for areas with tranquility and minimal population density?
> 
> _<with a wave of her paw, a series of green dots appear on the floor presumably leading to the room in question>._ Alternately if the consumption of bio-matter is desired, they can be found in the dining area to the left._ <points to a door>. _
> 
> ...


"y...ea i do.. that would be nice can you lead me to there


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Feb 12, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as you speak into the console, nothing happens. Light blink and the party continues around you as several guests dance and snack on treats, but the console remains inert no matter how much you speak. You are about to look around for help when after sever seconds, a small display on the console lights up and in it you see the face of the rabbit from earlier, hearing a female robotic voice come from a small speaker in the console> _
> 
> Pardon me, is communication with this unit being attempted? _<confused, you look at the display for several seconds, then the image on the display disappears just as the air shimmers beside you and the holographic rabbit from earlier appears before you. She points to a red button and explains in a polite monotone> _
> 
> ...


< Murichurado blushes, embarrassed.  He awkwardly twiddles his fingers as he curses himself in his brain for his stupidity. He wonders if anyone else faced these difficulties upon their arrival. >  

            Yes, I'm certain I don't need a memory re-calibration. 

 <His face is flush with heat. displaying signs of anger and embarrassment.  He briefly considers changing his mind but decides against it. If they can alter his memories they can probably rewrite his entire personality without him even knowing it. Best to steer clear of these things for now.  
 He looks towards the path laid out in front of him. His eyes light up as he marvels at the technology. >   

             Well that's certainly convenient.  <he turns to the bunny> Thanks for your help. I'll probably need you again so stick around, ok?


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 12, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Her and Sheila and Mambi together...<_the deer shudders and laughs_> Yeah, if she sticks with us that's fine, but we don't have to be her chaperones as long as the AI can track her, and Aurora can keep tabs on her easily like she does to everyone here. Surely there's someone else that can handle her, or Mambi himself maybe...let's see what _her_ interests are now that she's all cleaned and showered.
> 
> _<she turns to the coyote>_ We'll just be another second! _<as she waves and looks around more, the deer looks at you and making a "shhhhh" motion to you, she approaches the side wall of the room and taps a key on the console with the image of the holographic rabbit appearing on the display. She leans in close to the display and speaks quietly> _
> 
> ...


"Hold up, what kind of food?" At the mention of food, the coyote perks up and tunes everything else out. "Party food? Feast food? Snack food? Meal food? An' is any of it jus' straight peanut butter? Wait, no, don't answer that. Which way is th' kitchen? I need to rai- I mean, carefully browse your wide selection of food items in my ongoing quest to find the sweet nectar of th' gods. And on a completely unrelated note, how many jars of peanut butter can I expect to find within this...area at any given point in time?"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 13, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> "y...ea i do.. that would be nice can you lead me to there



_<the rabbit nods and motions towards the lights> _Certainly, if you remain behind me, I will be able to lead you.

_<As you and the image of the bunny walk through the crowd...her image occasionally passing through a guest to their surprise, you work your way through the dance floor, go past the dining room area, and up into the staircase. Eventually you open the labelled door and sees several large eyepieces attached to mountainous telescopes, all linked to a series of chairs and computer consoles. One chair is attached to a VR style headset which is currently vacant. Along the right wall you see 2 foxes casually peering through a portal with a safety barrier in front of it that looking in the hole leads to what seems to be an alien landscape, with purple glowing rocks and an tangerine skyline. The walls are covered in electronic displays and maps of stars and other unknown planets and objects, while a monitor is showing a black hole on a monitor destroying a star in detail far beyond what you have ever seen. A group of wolves and 2 ferrets are wearing goggles and observing a star through a filtered display, while several other skunks lay back on a balcony and are just looking at the skyline through a ceiling window. A few other guests are off to the side silently reading something on a console.>_

Welcome to the observatory. Do you require further _assistance_ in the usage of any of the systems? _<the bunny image silently awaits your response>_


----------



## Mambi (Feb 13, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> < Murichurado blushes, embarrassed.  He awkwardly twiddles his fingers as he curses himself in his brain for his stupidity. He wonders if anyone else faced these difficulties upon their arrival. >
> 
> Yes, I'm certain I don't need a memory re-calibration.
> 
> ...



_<she nods again>_ Very well, I am merely programmed to observe the health of all within me, and your actions defy my logic centres. To prevent further reminders, I shall re-calibrate my parameters for all further references to you, to allow for your memory unit's degradation. Please stand by. _<she closes her eyes as you look on shocked that she just coldly states this with no emotion at all. After a few seconds, her eyes open again and she resumes>_ Re-calibration complete...I can remain to assist you as you desire, however I regret to inform you that as I have no tangible form I am unable to achieve any adhesion with your corporal form.

You may proceed at any time. _<oblivious to her error, she steps back a few paces and folds her arms behind her back, silently observing you>_


----------



## Mambi (Feb 13, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Hold up, what kind of food?" At the mention of food, the coyote perks up and tunes everything else out. "Party food? Feast food? Snack food? Meal food? An' is any of it jus' straight peanut butter? Wait, no, don't answer that. Which way is th' kitchen? I need to rai- I mean, carefully browse your wide selection of food items in my ongoing quest to find the sweet nectar of th' gods. And on a completely unrelated note, how many jars of peanut butter can I expect to find within this...area at any given point in time?"



_<the deer rolls her eyes at you and looks to the coyote> _Oh of *course *you're belly's rumbling, you felt like the "grab the free food first" kind of person! _<laughs as she waves her paw dismissively>_ Just messing with you, we have lots of food in the dining area, full veggie trays, cold flambe cheese cubes, all sorts of dips for things, pretty sure a quantum field segregated nut area for allergen reasons, a chocolate fountain that shifts to any style, tofu made into anything, and loads of snacks like salsas and chips and..._<she stops and grins as the drool starts to pool before the coyote's lip> _

Gotcha, let's go get a bite and go from there! <_she leads us out into the hallway and past several guests eating crackers in the hallway chatting. As we enter the main dining hall, you see a stack of plates and a huge spread of food on a massive circular table in the centre of  the room. In one side is what looks like a juice bar operated by a fox, while a large chocolate fountain pours different shades of brown like an odd rainbow as a flat waterfall from a spout to a bowl, several guests passing strawberries on a fork through it. You see a few guests reaching into a plate to grab cheese actively on fire but touching and eating it without any apparent harm somehow. Off to one side, several rabbits are carrying trays from a double-door to one side, where incredible aromas are emerging from behind it> 

<you see the cat Mambi off to one side dipping a carrot into an orange sauce as he spies your entrance. He smiles and comes rushing over> _Oh hi, just popped in for a snack, how'd you all make out? <_sniffs the air and turns to  the coyote>_  I see you found the showers? Good call as I recall from the cube room. _<giggle>_ So if you're hungry, help yourselves to anything here, but after you munch I want to talk to Arizona about some of the things in her bag downstairs if that's ok? You're fine to keep it all, your stuff's not stolen I promise, but thus said if I'm holding something *really* bad, I'd kinda like to know exactly what! <_smiles impishly_> . If it's really bad, we can talk disposal, so hope that's cool.

<_he swallows his carrot and continues>_ Oh, and even though you *are* welcome here, you did admit you're a thief, so you should know we're fully prepared to deal with thieves. Just a polite warning from one who knows the lifestyle too well...don't even *think *of taking from me _<he smiles a wide smile for several seconds while never looking away from the coyote>_

In fact, let's make it official right now. _<he suddenly turns to a panel, and after tapping a key speaks into it>_ Aurora, please place our new guest Arizona here on security threat level epsilon as a potential..._<the image of the bunny appears on the display and interrupts_> Error...unable to proceed, user designate Arizona is already being monitored as security threat epsilon, classification: potential thief. Particle scanners are currently tracking all matter and energy sources within 1.26 meters of her presence at all times as per protocol. 

_<the cat's eyes widen and he stares a moment at the displays rechecking them, surprised but pleased as the deer tries to suppress a snicker>_ Oh...I see...ok then, thank you I guess._ <the image disappears as the stunned cat just shrugs and laughs it off>_ Huh, that was odd...Aurora's even on to you it seems but she usually never...<_he shakes his head>_. Anyways, enjoy and explore but be good is all I ask, sound fair? _<he extends his paw to her as you and the deer look on, seeing what she will do> _


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 13, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer rolls her eyes at you and looks to the coyote> _Oh of *course *you're belly's rumbling, you felt like the "grab the free food first" kind of person! _<laughs as she waves her paw dismissively>_ Just messing with you, we have lots of food in the dining area, full veggie trays, cold flambe cheese cubes, all sorts of dips for things, pretty sure a quantum field segregated nut area for allergen reasons, a chocolate fountain that shifts to any style, tofu made into anything, and loads of snacks like salsas and chips and..._<she stops and grins as the drool starts to pool before the coyote's lip> _
> 
> Gotcha, let's go get a bite and go from there! <_she leads us out into the hallway and past several guests eating crackers in the hallway chatting. As we enter the main dining hall, you see a stack of plates and a huge spread of food on a massive circular table in the centre of  the room. In one side is what looks like a juice bar operated by a fox, while a large chocolate fountain pours different shades of brown like an odd rainbow as a flat waterfall from a spout to a bowl, several guests passing strawberries on a fork through it. You see a few guests reaching into a plate to grab cheese actively on fire but touching and eating it without any apparent harm somehow. Off to one side, several rabbits are carrying trays from a double-door to one side, where incredible aromas are emerging from behind it>
> 
> ...


"Huh. That's a nifty li'l anti-thievery device you've got there. An' although I'm a li'l offended y'all don't trust me, I'll have to say it's fair enough." Arizona shook the cat's hand, her scaled paw embracing his in a firm grip. Tenshi lets out a small sigh of relief. He wasn't exactly expecting the coyote to try anything, but it was nice to know that she was willing to cooperate. For the time being, at least.

"So," the coyote continued, her hungry eyes turning towards the impressive display of food, and one item in particular: the jumbo sized jar of peanut butter tucked away near one of the corners, inside a glowing purple energy field, with an impressive array of crackers stacked in physics defying formations. "You wanna talk about those dangerous, reality breaking items right now? Or can I grab a bite to eat first?"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 13, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Huh. That's a nifty li'l anti-thievery device you've got there. An' although I'm a li'l offended y'all don't trust me, I'll have to say it's fair enough." Arizona shook the cat's hand, her scaled paw embracing his in a firm grip. Tenshi lets out a small sigh of relief. He wasn't exactly expecting the coyote to try anything, but it was nice to know that she was willing to cooperate. For the time being, at least.
> 
> "So," the coyote continued, her hungry eyes turning towards the impressive display of food, and one item in particular: the jumbo sized jar of peanut butter tucked away near one of the corners, inside a glowing purple energy field, with an impressive array of crackers stacked in physics defying formations. "You wanna talk about those dangerous, reality breaking items right now? Or can I grab a bite to eat first?"



_<the cat smiles proudly as you mention the device>_ Why thank you, I wrote the subroutine into the AI's security system myself actually, and it's totally cool by me that you're offended by it. Want to know why, my respectable friend? Let me explain it to you. _<his eyes glow for a moment as a small fist-sized rift opens beside him. He reaches inside and his arm disappears into it as he keeps talking casually>_

Because when you have the ability to warp space at will like I do, you become a _great _thief, the kind where literally no walls can stop me and no security system poses a challenge, and escape is usually a thought away! It made the more others bragged their stuff was awesome and untouchable, the more you wanted to show them up, and thus I know the challenges *and *the temptations the lifestyle poses!_ <winks and grins for some reason as his shoulder in the hole shifts a moment>_

After all, as a fellow thief, you know as well as I do that *nothing*  can be made secure...except for possibly the thief themselves, right? Plus you always have to watch your backside because someone might steal your stuff right back. <_he pulls his paw back and the coyote jumps as the cat's paw is now holding her cellphone and he tosses it to her. As she looks behind her quickly, she sees an identical small rift opened by her backside near her pocket. The cat laughs as the glow fades and the rifts close> _

So yeah, trust me, I get it. Since very little can stop me from taking what I want, it got boring after a while and I just quit. After all, when there's no real thrill there's no real point, right? _<he giggles as he sees her start pondering the possibilities> _But stealing *from* me...that's a challenge I can respect, and I bet deep down, you do too. _<he sees her blush a little> _*That's* why I designed the system to simply watch everything that enters your aura field 24/7 and alert to anything unauthorized that's larger than 4 micrograms, and more energetic than a trillionth of a nanovolt. Aurora's very good at that kind of thing. _<grin> _I forgive your offence, but if it makes you feel any better, I'd expect the the exact same thing to be done to me.

<_claps his paws together> _Now though, we munch! You never want to discuss important world-ending events on an empty stomach, so feel free to dive in! You mentioned peanut butter, there's lots in the area beyond that purple nut allergen safety barrier...just walk through and grab what you want. _<turns to the deer and you>_ You too of course, unless you had other plans? Me and Arizona might be busy for a bit after we're done here, but you're welcome to see what she brought too.


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 13, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat smiles proudly as you mention the device>_ Why thank you, I wrote the subroutine into the AI's security system myself actually, and it's totally cool by me that you're offended by it. Want to know why, my respectable friend? Let me explain it to you. _<his eyes glow for a moment as a small fist-sized rift opens beside him. He reaches inside and his arm disappears into it as he keeps talking casually>_
> 
> Because when you have the ability to warp space at will like I do, you become a _great _thief, the kind where literally no walls can stop me and no security system poses a challenge, and escape is usually a thought away! It made the more others bragged their stuff was awesome and untouchable, the more you wanted to show them up, and thus I know the challenges *and *the temptations the lifestyle poses!_ <winks and grins for some reason as his shoulder in the hole shifts a moment>_
> 
> ...


A challenge it certainly was. Already she was thinking of ways to try and beat the system. The four microgram limit wasn't too much of a problem. She had a few shrink'n'grow chips in her bag she could easily calibrate for something like that, then send a few nanobots to pick it up. The problem was the nanovolt limit, of which nanobots would certainly trigger. Perhaps some alternative energy source then? Magic?

No, of course not. Unless dimensional portals you could summon at a whim was the new hit app everyone was talking about. The cat was magic. Of course he'd have systems in place to detect magic and magic artifacts. But perhaps magic was part of the answer... 

Her mind flashed to a pair of rocks in her bag. Perhaps now would be a good time to try them out...with permission from Mambi, of course. He seemed pretty cool, and it was rare to meet a fellow thief she actually respected. The last thing she wanted to do was get on his bad side. She wanted him to like her, she realized. Maybe impress him, even. 

But that intelligible line of thinking was soon wiped away as soon as he gave her permission to grab some food. She took off like a rocket, headed straight for that glorious tub of peanut butter at the end of the hall, leaping over tables and dodging guests with an impressive agility that left nothing disturbed. Well, except for the cookies, a few meat skewers, and one of the flaming cheeses her nimble paws managed to nab on the way there. Finally, she crossed the purple threshold, taking hold of that sweet, glorious, jumbo-sized container that held the most delicious substance in the known universe. She buried her face in that creamy butter and slurped it down, not caring how many people turned to watch, nor how much of it ended up in her fur. This was heaven, the sweet nectar of the gods. Peanut butter. Pure and straight.

Tenshi watched her with a smile, picking up a few cherries from a nearby table and slurping them down, surprised, but delighted, to find they were missing the pits.

"Yeah. I think I need a bit of a break from her." Tenshi said as he swallowed. "I'm morbidly curious to see what's inside that bag...but she's just...wow. She's just a lot."


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 13, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the rabbit nods and motions towards the lights> _Certainly, if you remain behind me, I will be able to lead you.
> 
> _<As you and the image of the bunny walk through the crowd...her image occasionally passing through a guest to their surprise, you work your way through the dance floor, go past the dining room area, and up into the staircase. Eventually you open the labelled door and sees several large eyepieces attached to mountainous telescopes, all linked to a series of chairs and computer consoles. One chair is attached to a VR style headset which is currently vacant. Along the right wall you see 2 foxes casually peering through a portal with a safety barrier in front of it that looking in the hole leads to what seems to be an alien landscape, with purple glowing rocks and an tangerine skyline. The walls are covered in electronic displays and maps of stars and other unknown planets and objects, while a monitor is showing a black hole on a monitor destroying a star in detail far beyond what you have ever seen. A group of wolves and 2 ferrets are wearing goggles and observing a star through a filtered display, while several other skunks lay back on a balcony and are just looking at the skyline through a ceiling window. A few other guests are off to the side silently reading something on a console.>_
> 
> Welcome to the observatory. Do you require further _assistance_ in the usage of any of the systems? _<the bunny image silently awaits your response>_


*looks around* "no im good thank you"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 13, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> *looks around* "no im good thank you"


_
<the bunny nods politely> _Very well, if you require further assistance, the red button will summon me at any time. 

_<she shimmers and disappears again, leaving you in the peaceful room to explore> _


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 13, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny nods politely> _Very well, if you require further assistance, the red button will summon me at any time.
> 
> _<she shimmers and disappears again, leaving you in the peaceful room to explore> _


*would check out the telescopes*


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Feb 13, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she nods again>_ Very well, I am merely programmed to observe the health of all within me, and your actions defy my logic centres. To prevent further reminders, I shall re-calibrate my parameters for all further references to you, to allow for your memory unit's degradation. Please stand by. _<she closes her eyes as you look on shocked that she just coldly states this with no emotion at all. After a few seconds, her eyes open again and she resumes>_ Re-calibration complete...I can remain to assist you as you desire, however I regret to inform you that as I have no tangible form I am unable to achieve any adhesion with your corporal form.
> 
> You may proceed at any time. _<oblivious to her error, she steps back a few paces and folds her arms behind her back, silently observing you>_


< Murichurado winced. This rabbit was flat out roasting him and she was even right for the most part.  He tried not to cry and look as cool as possible. >  

Hold up. I get that I have no clue about anything but like... isn't everyone confused when they first get here? I can't be that out of touch, right?


----------



## Mambi (Feb 13, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> A challenge it certainly was. Already she was thinking of ways to try and beat the system. The four microgram limit wasn't too much of a problem. She had a few shrink'n'grow chips in her bag she could easily calibrate for something like that, then send a few nanobots to pick it up. The problem was the nanovolt limit, of which nanobots would certainly trigger. Perhaps some alternative energy source then? Magic?
> 
> No, of course not. Unless dimensional portals you could summon at a whim was the new hit app everyone was talking about. The cat was magic. Of course he'd have systems in place to detect magic and magic artifacts. But perhaps magic was part of the answer...
> 
> ...



_<the cat watched her attack the peanut butter with a wide-eyed stare and a sly smile. Perhaps she merely wasn't able to acquire it for a while? Was she part squirrel maybe in her hybrid nature? He wondered what other foods she'd apparently been denied in her travels as he scanned his own assortment of goodies. As a vegetarian kitty he sighed in relief and was glad she did not react that way to *meat*, given his guest composition had creatures both predatory and prey. He watched the peanut butter going all over her fur and laughed as other guests just backed away from her to giver her room to roll around. You watch her antics as well and marvel as the moment her tail accidentally breaches the purple barrier, every trace of peanut butter seemingly evaporates instantly from the part on your side, leaving a distinctly clean spot as it moves back inside the barrier moments later. The cat moves to you and the deer and moving between you both, places his arms around each of you and laughs harder as all 3 stand in a line watching the coyote "go nuts"> 
_
Oh yeah, she's a fun one for sure! I can take her off your hands for a bit while we talk about the bag in the cube, no problem at all. I'm looking forward to chatting more and learning about her inter-dimensional travels. I think we'll have a lot to chat about..._<sighs and smiles, a look of slight admiration in his eyes, then clears his throat and continues> _Why don't you 2 grab some goodies and I'll portal you to wherever you want to go? Just let me know and I'll save you the walk at least! We can all meet up later on if you want to keep tabs on her, but if not me and 'Rora's got a good handle on her. Worst case, we *do* have security measures of course, but it won't come to that I'm sure <_you catch a slight gleam in his eye as he smiles and says that, and for a moment, you can't help but wonder what odd methods he could possibly have for dealing with trouble having seen the wonders of this place so far> 

<he turns to you>_ By the way, I'm really sorry but we never actually got a chance to be properly introduced, did we? _<he moves his arms off your shoulders and passing between you, turns around to face you properly> _I'm Mambi, and I hope you've been enjoying your time here dispite what I'm told was a *surprise *visitor? No worries though about her, it happens a lot. <_nods_> Regardless, I assume that my good friend Lisa here been taking good care of you and showing you around the place well? <_she blushes slightly and grins as he says that>_


----------



## Mambi (Feb 13, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> *would check out the telescopes*



_<you see by a monitor it has been left to be looking at the moon of Saturn called Enceladus, a moon with a liquid underneath an icy crust according to the main readout. You read on the instrument that the telescope is set to a scanning depth of 300 miles, well in the liquid mass range. Returning to the eyepiece and peering inside, you see several creatures  swimming about, many looking strangely familiar from old photographs and drawings.>

<finally one swims at a distance and it clicks...this is the outline of the "Loch Ness Monster" somehow, swimming freely under the ice of our own solar system's moon before your very eyes! You watch for a while fascinated by the spectacle of her swimming with her fellow creatures peacefully...> _


----------



## Mambi (Feb 13, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> < Murichurado winced. This rabbit was flat out roasting him and she was even right for the most part.  He tried not to cry and look as cool as possible. >
> 
> Hold up. I get that I have no clue about anything but like... isn't everyone confused when they first get here? I can't be that out of touch, right?



_<the rabbit smiles innocently> _That is correct. Confusion upon initial arrival occurs within 86.7% of all new guests to this realm for a short time that varies depending on the individual. However I remind you that I have no tangible form and therefore I cannot "hold up" anything, nor would you able to engage in tactile contact with this avatar, therefore putting you completely "out of touch" with me. If you require "clues" however, I can present any instructions requested in mystery format if that is desired. _<she tilts her head again and stares> _However, I would recommend a more linear learning approach based on your previously recorded memory unit damage.

I shall remain to assist you in accessing this realm as per previous instruction, please proceed and I shall stay near you. <_she smiles and nods, pointing to the purple lights>_ Is access to the observatory still desired? If you still desire a clue, I can inform you that those lights are a clue. _<she still smiles innocently, totally unfazed as she speaks coldly and you truly believe that she believes she is just being helpful>_


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Feb 14, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the rabbit smiles innocently> _That is correct. Confusion upon initial arrival occurs within 86.7% of all new guests to this realm for a short time that varies depending on the individual. However I remind you that I have no tangible form and therefore I cannot "hold up" anything, nor would you able to engage in tactile contact with this avatar, therefore putting you completely "out of touch" with me. If you require "clues" however, I can present any instructions requested in mystery format if that is desired. _<she tilts her head again and stares> _However, I would recommend a more linear learning approach based on your previously recorded memory unit damage.
> 
> I shall remain to assist you in accessing this realm as per previous instruction, please proceed and I shall stay near you. <_she smiles and nods, pointing to the purple lights>_ Is access to the observatory still desired? If you still desire a clue, I can inform you that those lights are a clue. _<she still smiles innocently, totally unfazed as she speaks coldly and you truly believe that she believes she is just being helpful>_


All right, all right, I get it  < Murichurado is a bit annoyed, but mostly embarrassed. He just wants some time alone, to be away from these crowds. To be honest he kind of enjoys the rabbit's company despite her incessant need to quote his cerebral inadequacy. He doesn't know anyone here, and without her aid he'd probably be making an even bigger fool of himself. Best to get the embarrassing stuff out of the way now...  he proceeds down the directed path to the room labeled "observatory."  Unsure of what he'll find in there, he cautiously opens the door. >


----------



## Mambi (Feb 14, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> All right, all right, I get it  < Murichurado is a bit annoyed, but mostly embarrassed. He just wants some time alone, to be away from these crowds. To be honest he kind of enjoys the rabbit's company despite her incessant need to quote his cerebral inadequacy. He doesn't know anyone here, and without her aid he'd probably be making an even bigger fool of himself. Best to get the embarrassing stuff out of the way now...  he proceeds down the directed path to the room labeled "observatory."  Unsure of what he'll find in there, he cautiously opens the door. >



_<As you open the labelled door, you see several large eyepieces attached to mountainous telescopes, all linked to a series of chairs and computer consoles, with a fox @florance the fox peering into an eyepiece in one observing a moon of some sort. One chair is attached to a VR style headset which is currently vacant. Along the right wall you see 2 foxes casually peering through a portal with a safety barrier in front of it that looking in the hole leads to what seems to be an alien landscape, with purple glowing rocks and an tangerine skyline. The walls are covered in electronic displays and maps of stars and other unknown planets and objects, while a monitor is showing a black hole on a monitor destroying a star in detail far beyond what you have ever seen. A group of wolves and 2 ferrets are wearing goggles and observing a star through a filtered display, while several other skunks lay back on a balcony and are just looking at the skyline through a ceiling window. A few other guests are off to the side silently reading something on a console, one of them  @GentleButter reading silently with a group about the system itself and the original designer Landru according to the console beside them>

<looking beside you, you see the bunny materlaize with a shimmer near you in case she's required, as you remember you'd asked her to>_


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 14, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<you see by a monitor it has been left to be looking at the moon of Saturn called Enceladus, a moon with a liquid underneath an icy crust according to the main readout. You read on the instrument that the telescope is set to a scanning depth of 300 miles, well in the liquid mass range. Returning to the eyepiece and peering inside, you see several creatures  swimming about, many looking strangely familiar from old photographs and drawings.>
> 
> <finally one swims at a distance and it clicks...this is the outline of the "Loch Ness Monster" somehow, swimming freely under the ice of our own solar system's moon before your very eyes! You watch for a while fascinated by the spectacle of her swimming with her fellow creatures peacefully...> _


"woah... that... that's awesome" *i look around the observatory again wondering what to do next*


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 14, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat watched her attack the peanut butter with a wide-eyed stare and a sly smile. Perhaps she merely wasn't able to acquire it for a while? Was she part squirrel maybe in her hybrid nature? He wondered what other foods she'd apparently been denied in her travels as he scanned his own assortment of goodies. As a vegetarian kitty he sighed in relief and was glad she did not react that way to *meat*, given his guest composition had creatures both predatory and prey. He watched the peanut butter going all over her fur and laughed as other guests just backed away from her to giver her room to roll around. You watch her antics as well and marvel as the moment her tail accidentally breaches the purple barrier, every trace of peanut butter seemingly evaporates instantly from the part on your side, leaving a distinctly clean spot as it moves back inside the barrier moments later. The cat moves to you and the deer and moving between you both, places his arms around each of you and laughs harder as all 3 stand in a line watching the coyote "go nuts"> _
> 
> Oh yeah, she's a fun one for sure! I can take her off your hands for a bit while we talk about the bag in the cube, no problem at all. I'm looking forward to chatting more and learning about her inter-dimensional travels. I think we'll have a lot to chat about..._<sighs and smiles, a look of slight admiration in his eyes, then clears his throat and continues> _Why don't you 2 grab some goodies and I'll portal you to wherever you want to go? Just let me know and I'll save you the walk at least! We can all meet up later on if you want to keep tabs on her, but if not me and 'Rora's got a good handle on her. Worst case, we *do* have security measures of course, but it won't come to that I'm sure <_you catch a slight gleam in his eye as he smiles and says that, and for a moment, you can't help but wonder what odd methods he could possibly have for dealing with trouble having seen the wonders of this place so far>
> 
> <he turns to you>_ By the way, I'm really sorry but we never actually got a chance to be properly introduced, did we? _<he moves his arms off your shoulders and passing between you, turns around to face you properly> _I'm Mambi, and I hope you've been enjoying your time here dispite what I'm told was a *surprise *visitor? No worries though about her, it happens a lot. <_nods_> Regardless, I assume that my good friend Lisa here been taking good care of you and showing you around the place well? <_she blushes slightly and grins as he says that>_


"Oh. Sorry." The cat bows in greeting. "I'm Tenshi. It's nice to meet you. And yes, I've been enjoying my time here. Thank you. Lisa has made sure of that. She's also making me question everything I thought I knew about our universe, which I admit I've been enjoying a little more than I should." he says with a laugh. "Anyway, this is some place you've got here. If you get the time later, would you mind telling me how you came across some of this technology? I'm not saying I'd be able to afford it, but I am rather interested in how all this is made possible. Especially the systems you have in place for drying. I absolutely cannot stand wet fur." the spotted cat says with a shudder. 

"But as of the moment...I think it was the observatory that was the other, more mellow place? Other than the gardens, I mean. I'd like to check that out if you don't mind." The cat eyed the wide selection of food, taking a plate and selecting a few of the more interesting items. The flaming cheese, a slice of strawberry pie with a cloud of whipped cream floating a few centimeters above, a selection of hot peppers he'd never seen before, and a frothing, mist-spewing mug of what he assumed was root beer, but could really be anything. He was about to pick up a meat...maybe just a tofu skewer, but after glancing at Lisa, selected a bowl of nachos instead and returned to Mambi, nodding to let the black cat know he was ready.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 15, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Oh. Sorry." The cat bows in greeting. "I'm Tenshi. It's nice to meet you. And yes, I've been enjoying my time here. Thank you. Lisa has made sure of that. She's also making me question everything I thought I knew about our universe, which I admit I've been enjoying a little more than I should." he says with a laugh. "Anyway, this is some place you've got here. If you get the time later, would you mind telling me how you came across some of this technology? I'm not saying I'd be able to afford it, but I am rather interested in how all this is made possible. Especially the systems you have in place for drying. I absolutely cannot stand wet fur." the spotted cat says with a shudder.
> 
> "But as of the moment...I think it was the observatory that was the other, more mellow place? Other than the gardens, I mean. I'd like to check that out if you don't mind." The cat eyed the wide selection of food, taking a plate and selecting a few of the more interesting items. The flaming cheese, a slice of strawberry pie with a cloud of whipped cream floating a few centimeters above, a selection of hot peppers he'd never seen before, and a frothing, mist-spewing mug of what he assumed was root beer, but could really be anything. He was about to pick up a meat...maybe just a tofu skewer, but after glancing at Lisa, selected a bowl of nachos instead and returned to Mambi, nodding to let the black cat know he was ready.



<_the cat laughs as he bites another carrot>_ Questioning everything you ever knew is a very common response to newcomers in this place! I did that when I started expanding my portal powers outside the earthly realm. On that topic, most of this tech came from the Andromeda galaxy in various systems a few thousands years ago when they were at their prime before the war, though some of the power converters and quantum sequencers are from Venturis 3 as they are light years ahead of anywhere else on the matter, and a little molecular re-sequencing and medical tech from outside Xanthru, 8th systems from the binary star. Mix that in with a little earth unicorn magic from before the time humanity forced it all into hiding and voila! <_he beckons proudly> _The main structure's AI was set up by a guy named Landru initially, but as she's self-learning and adaptive, good ol' Aurora's gotten to be her own person over the centuries. She never did get the hand of slang though...<_giggles to himself> _

As for  the drying pads, sure! Most of the rest is integrated into the realm's systems but the pad are independent so I can give you a few to use for home if you'd like. You just have to provide your own anti-quark generator I'm afraid, but once you got that they're great. It' reverses the surface adhesion of the water droplets forcing them to repel from everything except themselves, then suspends the mass into a controlled gravity field. Lifts the water right off in seconds from anything...glad I got them too! I hate wet fur as well. <_grins_>

_<he grabs a few other snacks as he sees you're ready. With a nod to Lisa his eyes glow and a shimmering rift opens in the air in front of you two, clearly leading to the observatory based on the telescopes and other sights seen through it. With a wave to the cat, you and Lisa step through the hole and in a single step find yourself strangely in the middle of the observatory. You look behind you at the open rift and see the dining area through the hole and see the cat turning towards the food again as the rift re-seals itself and disappears>_

(forgive the copy-paste, 3rd time in the same room on this page alone! lol)

_<Looking around with Lisa to get your bearings, you see several large eyepieces attached to mountainous telescopes, all linked to a series of chairs and computer consoles, with a fox @florance the fox peering into an eyepiece in one observing a moon of some sort. One chair is attached to a VR style headset which is currently vacant. Along the right wall you see 2 foxes casually peering through a portal with a safety barrier in front of it that looking in the hole leads to what seems to be an alien landscape, with purple glowing rocks and an tangerine skyline. The walls are covered in electronic displays and maps of stars and other unknown planets and objects, while a monitor is showing a black hole on a monitor destroying a star in detail far beyond what you have ever seen. A group of wolves and 2 ferrets are wearing goggles and observing a star through a filtered display, while several other skunks lay back on a balcony and are just looking at the skyline through a ceiling window. A few other guests are off to the side silently reading something on a console, one of them  @GentleButter reading silently with a group about the system itself and the original designer Landru according to the console beside them. You see a confused looking @SinglePringle standing neqar the enterance with a holographic bunny by his side presumably offering guidance>_


----------



## Mambi (Feb 15, 2021)

_(@NightmareEyes, now that Mambi and Arizona are separated from Lisa and Tenshi, you can go 3 ways:

1) Only focus on Tenshi/Lisa (with Mambi/Arizona's bag stuff off-screen) and meet up later on, 
2) Only focus on Arizona/Mambi's exploration (with Lisa/Tenshi off-screen) and meet up later on, or
3) Have the 2 stories go on in parallel, probably as separate messages to make things easier to follow the threads. 

Your call totally, and happy to write for both, just wanted to know how *you *wanted your characters to proceed. <grin>)_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 15, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _(@NightmareEyes, now that Mambi and Arizona are separated from Lisa and Tenshi, you can go 3 ways:
> 
> 1) Only focus on Tenshi/Lisa (with Mambi/Arizona's bag stuff off-screen) and meet up later on,
> 2) Only focus on Arizona/Mambi's exploration (with Lisa/Tenshi off-screen) and meet up later on, or
> ...


(Number three, if you don't mind. I like the direction both are headed, and now that Tenshi's in the observatory, hopefully I can interact with more users/players/party guests/whatever you wanna call 'em, which will hopefully save you a little bit of work . And I'm just having a lot of fun with Arizona, so yeah.)


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Feb 15, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<As you open the labelled door, you see several large eyepieces attached to mountainous telescopes, all linked to a series of chairs and computer consoles, with a fox @florance the fox peering into an eyepiece in one observing a moon of some sort. One chair is attached to a VR style headset which is currently vacant. Along the right wall you see 2 foxes casually peering through a portal with a safety barrier in front of it that looking in the hole leads to what seems to be an alien landscape, with purple glowing rocks and an tangerine skyline. The walls are covered in electronic displays and maps of stars and other unknown planets and objects, while a monitor is showing a black hole on a monitor destroying a star in detail far beyond what you have ever seen. A group of wolves and 2 ferrets are wearing goggles and observing a star through a filtered display, while several other skunks lay back on a balcony and are just looking at the skyline through a ceiling window. A few other guests are off to the side silently reading something on a console, one of them  @GentleButter reading silently with a group about the system itself and the original designer Landru according to the console beside them>
> 
> <looking beside you, you see the bunny materlaize with a shimmer near you in case she's required, as you remember you'd asked her to>_


< Murichurado looks around at the room, filled with a sense of wonder and amazement. The place feels almost surreal, the feeling accentuated by his "unusual" entrance into this parallel universe. Despite having been told otherwise, this place still seems very much like a dream. It's like a world straight out of a sci-fi novel. He wonders what kind of technology or magic makes this possible. He sees the rabbit watching in the corner and feels a bit conflicted. On the one hand, he feels like a child who constantly needs a babysitter. But she's a source of information in this unknown environment. Without her, he'd be more lost than ever and probably looking like a fool.  He came up here to read but the empty VR headset piques his interest. He walks over and sits down in the chair. Shooting a quick glance at the rabbit to make sure he wasn't about to bring about the heat death of the universe, he then puts on the headset. >


----------



## Mambi (Feb 16, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> < Murichurado looks around at the room, filled with a sense of wonder and amazement. The place feels almost surreal, the feeling accentuated by his "unusual" entrance into this parallel universe. Despite having been told otherwise, this place still seems very much like a dream. It's like a world straight out of a sci-fi novel. He wonders what kind of technology or magic makes this possible. He sees the rabbit watching in the corner and feels a bit conflicted. On the one hand, he feels like a child who constantly needs a babysitter. But she's a source of information in this unknown environment. Without her, he'd be more lost than ever and probably looking like a fool.  He came up here to read but the empty VR headset piques his interest. He walks over and sits down in the chair. Shooting a quick glance at the rabbit to make sure he wasn't about to bring about the heat death of the universe, he then puts on the headset. >



_<as you sit in the chair and hold the VR headset, looking at the bunny she nods and makes a motion with her paw to proceed, indicating that it's what you're supposed to do with it and you probably won't die. Seeing the chair has 2 rotate-able joysticks in the armrests, you put on the headset the reflexively hold the joysticks. Now in VR looking around, you find yourself floating in space and looking at a star-field with coordinates and basic information shown in the top-corner of your view. Turning one joystick you hear real-life machinery turning and cranking as your VR avatar rushes ahead to the surface of a moon on Uranus according to the on-screen display, and you look around as if you were standing on it in incredible detail.>

<taking off the headset for a moment, you see one telescope that is attached has moved from where it was when you sat down, and quickly realize that you were controlling it from the VR/joysticks. Putting the headset back on, you move the joystick again and find yourself soaring outside the solar system and now standing on an comet outside the Kuiper belt. Getting the hang of it now, you start to explore the galaxy fro your VR chair...>_


----------



## Mambi (Feb 16, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> But that intelligible line of thinking was soon wiped away as soon as he gave her permission to grab some food. She took off like a rocket, headed straight for that glorious tub of peanut butter at the end of the hall, leaping over tables and dodging guests with an impressive agility that left nothing disturbed. Well, except for the cookies, a few meat skewers, and one of the flaming cheeses her nimble paws managed to nab on the way there. Finally, she crossed the purple threshold, taking hold of that sweet, glorious, jumbo-sized container that held the most delicious substance in the known universe. She buried her face in that creamy butter and slurped it down, not caring how many people turned to watch, nor how much of it ended up in her fur. This was heaven, the sweet nectar of the gods. Peanut butter. Pure and straight.


_
<as the cat waves to Lisa and Tenshi as they pass through his portal and enter the observatory, he closes the rift and turns his attention to the coyote hybrid. Coyote...easier to refer to her that way but he hoped she wasn't offended by the term. Ah well he thinks, if she is he can always apologize later. He watches her a little while longer devouring the peanut butter...what a feisty free spirit she was! She seemed to remind him of himself so long ago, doing whatever they wanted, total care-free thievery not for malice or even profit but the thrill. Yes, he had to admit found this coyote's personality and energy absolutely fascinating, and was really looking forward to a meeting of the inter-dimensional minds.>

<he calls over to the coyote> _Hey 'Zona! I can show you the peanut tree growth later on if you want! No peanuts in the last dimension you were in...or was it more like "no peanuts allowed in your jail cell?" _<laughs and waves his paw playfully> _We make it all fresh here so help yourself, but afterwards I still want to know what we threw in the basement, ok? 

Also, I've been wanting to ask since I saw you...where did you get the metamorphic clothing you've been wearing? It's really awesome! Is it sentient or a part of you? Magic or tech? Can you control it? _<excited squirms about a new discovery> _In all my travels, I never came across that tech before...


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 16, 2021)

Mambi said:


> <_the cat laughs as he bites another carrot>_ Questioning everything you ever knew is a very common response to newcomers in this place! I did that when I started expanding my portal powers outside the earthly realm. On that topic, most of this tech came from the Andromeda galaxy in various systems a few thousands years ago when they were at their prime before the war, though some of the power converters and quantum sequencers are from Venturis 3 as they are light years ahead of anywhere else on the matter, and a little molecular re-sequencing and medical tech from outside Xanthru, 8th systems from the binary star. Mix that in with a little earth unicorn magic from before the time humanity forced it all into hiding and voila! <_he beckons proudly> _The main structure's AI was set up by a guy named Landru initially, but as she's self-learning and adaptive, good ol' Aurora's gotten to be her own person over the centuries. She never did get the hand of slang though...<_giggles to himself> _
> 
> As for  the drying pads, sure! Most of the rest is integrated into the realm's systems but the pad are independent so I can give you a few to use for home if you'd like. You just have to provide your own anti-quark generator I'm afraid, but once you got that they're great. It' reverses the surface adhesion of the water droplets forcing them to repel from everything except themselves, then suspends the mass into a controlled gravity field. Lifts the water right off in seconds from anything...glad I got them too! I hate wet fur as well. <_grins_>
> 
> ...


"Whoa."

Tenshi's musings about anit-quark generators were interrupted as he stepped through the portal. He should've really been used to the awe inspiring technologies this place had to offer at this point, but it was all just...incredible! The alien landscape, the monitors, the headset...Everything!

But where to start?

He tossed a few nachos into his mouth--the best he'd ever tasted--and pondered the question, hesitantly moving towards the VR headset. He quickly halts as @SinglePringle slides into the chair, slipping on the headset and going blind to the world around them.

Startled, Tenshi quickly laughs it off.

"Oh. So that's what a human looks like. How...strange."

No fur, save it be a small bit on the top of their head. A flat face, save it be a small bit that jutted out in the middle. Not even a tail to call their own. Were they not cold? How did they keep their balance without a tail? And what did the rest of the species look like? How did different members vary? And how were you supposed to tell them apart without any different colored fur or patterns? Sure, the little bit on the top of the head, but what if that bit was the same? 

Tenshi shook his head, sinking his fangs into a few more nachos. Perhaps he could ask them later, the human willing. For now, there was an entire universe to explore in here! 

He took a glance at the rest of the observatory, searching for a station unoccupied. His gaze drifted to the monitor showing the black hole devouring a star, a morbid fascination drawing him in with the same strength of that terrifying void. However, unlike most things, he was somehow able to escape that pull as he saw the series of lenses was mostly empty, save it be for @florance the fox, who seemed to be looking around for something else to do. Waving a friendly hello as the two approached, Tenshi smiled in a way he hoped looked welcoming, and not like he was about to take them outside to stab them underneath a bridge somewhere. Somehow it was easy for him to get the two mixed up sometimes, which could sometimes lead to a lot of uncomfortable encounters with the police. He'd just turned his late-night walk into an early-afternoon walk to save himself the trouble.

"Hey! Some place, huh?" he said as he approached.


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 16, 2021)

(idk how to reply i think i'm the odd one out here)


----------



## Mambi (Feb 16, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> (idk how to reply i think i'm the odd one out here)


(just reply as you would naturally...some stranger approached and said hi, idk, just say what you would normally? <shrug> "Hello" is a good start. <giggle> Or run out of the room screaming in terror...or slink into your chair shyly...whatever IS natural for you. <smile>)


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 16, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as the cat waves to Lisa and Tenshi as they pass through his portal and enter the observatory, he closes the rift and turns his attention to the coyote hybrid. Coyote...easier to refer to her that way but he hoped she wasn't offended by the term. Ah well he thinks, if she is he can always apologize later. He watches her a little while longer devouring the peanut butter...what a feisty free spirit she was! She seemed to remind him of himself so long ago, doing whatever they wanted, total care-free thievery not for malice or even profit but the thrill. Yes, he had to admit found this coyote's personality and energy absolutely fascinating, and was really looking forward to a meeting of the inter-dimensional minds.>
> 
> <he calls over to the coyote> _Hey 'Zona! I can show you the peanut tree growth later on if you want! No peanuts in the last dimension you were in...or was it more like "no peanuts allowed in your jail cell?" _<laughs and waves his paw playfully> _We make it all fresh here so help yourself, but afterwards I still want to know what we threw in the basement, ok?
> 
> Also, I've been wanting to ask since I saw you...where did you get the metamorphic clothing you've been wearing? It's really awesome! Is it sentient or a part of you? Magic or tech? Can you control it? _<excited squirms about a new discovery> _In all my travels, I never came across that tech before...


Fresh Peanut-Butter!? Made here!? Never had a sweeter sentence been uttered in any history ever. Eagerly, she stood up, and without thinking stepped outside the purple barrier to better talk with Mambi. The wonderful, ooey-gooey sensation vanished from her fur, and she peered down, horrified to find the large container she was holding now completely empty.

"Nooooo!" She cried, crumpling to the floor. How could she have done that!? How could she have been so foolish, so disgustingly blind? Thanks to her costly mistake, she had wasted oh so much of the greatest, most delicious substance in the entire universe.

_Never again_. she vowed. _Never again. _

And then she realized there was someone still with her. Quickly she jumped to her feet, wiping the tears from her eyes and kicking away the empty container.

_Oh no. Don't cry in front of the really nice Master Class Thief! What are you thinking!? I want him to like me, not pity me or scorn me! He asked you a question, now answer it!_

She cleared her throat.

"Huh? Oh, sorry. Er, yeah. It's tech. Real expensive tech, actually. Best way I can think to describe it? The jumpsuit is basically one giant plant. One that, on its hom eworld, survives offa sunlight alone. 'Cept on said home world, it's got lotsa enemies. Cause it's really delicious, y'see? So t'survive, it's gotta stay on th' move constantly, so it's founda way t' move its fibers around t' change shape to anythin'. Limbs, claws, spikes, thorns, you name it. So what this li'l device here does," she shows you a thin plate of silver that blends in almost seamlessly with her scales. "is hook up with all th' li'l neurons in your brain and stimulate th' plant in different ways, changing into jus' about anthin' you want while making sure it hugs yer body with th' softness of silk. How, ya ask? I think somethin' about tricking it inta making it think yer body is sunlight? I dunno. I fell asleep through that part. It was all very technical and scientific sounding though. Maybe a li'l magic thrown in, I dunno. All I know is I tap this-"

Arizona taps the silver plate and smiles as her hoodie and jeans transform into a beautiful peacock dress. The main body a shade of dark blue, with an exposed back that stretches all the way down to the floor, where her talons, now a dark shad of grey, peek out from beneath. The long, vibrant tail feathers at first only mask her silver tail, but then they spread out into that beautiful fan that the peacock is known for. A pair of slender blue gloves, the same shade as the dress, adorn her arms, and to top it all off, a bird-like mask brings draws attention to her deep brown eyes, and the dragon-like slits found deep within. In a single moments, she has seemingly transformed from a mischievous devil into a picture of elegance and beauty.

"-and magic seems to happen." she says with a smile. Then she burps, and the spell is broken, the amazing dress shifting back into a plain silver jumpsuit.

"Oh. Sorry." she says with a giggle. "Anyway, I have a spare in my bag, if ya like. Along with like...seventeen contained black holes, several hundred grenades with the potential ta break time itself, Pandora's jar, and several more dangerous items. And stuff like...a jar of infinite cookies an' a collar that makes anything friendly."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 16, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> (idk how to reply i think i'm the odd one out here)


(Yee. Don't worry 'bout it. Just as long as you're having fun!)


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 16, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> (Yee. Don't worry 'bout it. Just as long as you're having fun!)


(idek who's where)


----------



## Mambi (Feb 16, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> (idek who's where)


(Really? Ok, you're in the observatory beside the telescope looking around. Tenshi's approaching you and speaking to you.)


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 16, 2021)

Mambi said:


> (Really? Ok, you're in the observatory beside the telescope looking around. Tenshi's approaching you and speaking to you.)


(idk what they said)


----------



## Mambi (Feb 16, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> (idk what they said)


("Hey! Some place, huh?"   I can't do much more here, friend...)


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 16, 2021)

Mambi said:


> ("Hey! Some place, huh?"   I can't do much more here, friend...)


(ok) 
*looks a tenshi looking stressed* "y-yea it's a big party..."


----------



## Mambi (Feb 16, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Whoa."
> 
> Tenshi's musings about anit-quark generators were interrupted as he stepped through the portal. He should've really been used to the awe inspiring technologies this place had to offer at this point, but it was all just...incredible! The alien landscape, the monitors, the headset...Everything!
> 
> ...



_<The deer just stays back a bit while you take it all in. She's been here several dozen times now, but the ability to see such wonders always did impress her. Like visiting a museum in a town you grew up in...you've seen what they have hundreds of times but it still has a special place. She giggles as you point out the human> _

Yeah, they don't seem like much when you get up close, do they? Most of my interactions have been running away from them. No claws, no fangs, no fur, and yet they survive somehow. Had a friend who was going to set up a place to view them one day, you know, go around the world and collect a few of each type of human for display, give them a nice home and protection in a cage, that sort of thing. I talked them out of it...seemed cruel to trap a creature in a bland place alone just for others to gawk at. I told him to make it voluntary, but he didn't think humans would go for comfortable imprisonment just for some promise of profit later on in life. I told him to go into town to the mall and watch some TV through the store window for a few hours. A month later he had a virtual hippie commune set up! <_laugh_>

<_she watches as the cat approaches the newcomer fox in greeting. Wandering a little while settling in, she casually looks into the telescope eyepiece that @florance the fox was using and sees it trained on the aquatic creatures. With a laugh, she moves to call it to your attention, then stops as she sees you're in conversation. Happily, she watches her friend's people swim about in the frigid waters of the moon of Saturn while waiting for a chance to show you what she was talking about in the garden. What coincidence!>_


----------



## Mambi (Feb 16, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Fresh Peanut-Butter!? Made here!? Never had a sweeter sentence been uttered in any history ever. Eagerly, she stood up, and without thinking stepped outside the purple barrier to better talk with Mambi. The wonderful, ooey-gooey sensation vanished from her fur, and she peered down, horrified to find the large container she was holding now completely empty.
> 
> "Nooooo!" She cried, crumpling to the floor. How could she have done that!? How could she have been so foolish, so disgustingly blind? Thanks to her costly mistake, she had wasted oh so much of the greatest, most delicious substance in the entire universe.
> 
> ...



_<the cat sees her reaction to the loss of the peanut butter and tries not to laugh. He motions to one of the rabbits with the tray, holding up 3 claws and pointing to the empty jar. With wide eyes, the rabbit shrugs and moves through a double-door while the cat turns back to you to hear about your suit>_

OH! So it's not tech, it's organic! That explains a lot actually. _<he stands amazed by the transformation in your demonstration, jaw  agape at the sight...and not just the clothing either. As you shift it back, he takes a piece in his paw and examines it carefully> _Seems like if it feeds off you instead of sunlight, then I can assume it's taking the energy from I assume your cell's nucleus mitochondria and synchronizing to it somehow, transmuting it to what it needs? Amazing stuff!!! Do you have to consciously concentrate or does it have a default pattern? Either way, the metamorphic qualities don't seem fibrous though...more like curves...

_<he presses a convenient red button and the shimmering transparent rabbit appears before him. He lifts the fabric up to the rabbit> _
Hey Aurora, can you isolate the energy signature of Arizona's clothing for analysis please?

_<she looks a moment and shakes her head>_ Unable to comply...energy signature indistinguishable from that of user designate Arizona. 

Really? <_the cat smiles and looks at you> _You and it are one from an energy point of view it seems. _<turning back to the rabbit> _Can you isolate this section in my paw only and separating it from *my *signature perform a substring quantum analysis?

_<she closes her eyes and stands still>_ Processing...processing...processing...complete. Quantum strings of substance intertwined and currently extending into 41 dimensional planes. Boson and quark cohesion variable. Unknown energy signature from plane 24 of brane 6 showing coordinated patterns. Intelligence level above base instinct probable to 23.7%. No danger detected. 

_<the cats eyes widen>_ *41*??? Not _10_ and not _26_...*41 *you say? <_the rabbit nods to confirm> _Incredible! <_turns to you in excited amazement>_ Do you realize what this means? This substance is operating outside the dimensional barriers that define our universe! Effectively speaking, it's only barely a part of it! and most of it's interactions are outside our ability to even perceive!! Definitely I'd like a sample; this could opens up a whole new avenue of exploration and matter manipulation!!! Thank you very much!!!

While you bring it up though...Aurora, please zoom in and display the contents of containment cube #4 on the main monitor please? <_she waves her paw and a screen kicks on the side wall of the room. You see the cube floating in it's apparent nothingness and in the middle floats your bag, seemingly secure. He turns to you and points to the bag>_

Ok, you have contained black holes...good that's fine, we can negate it's gravity with our own anti-gravity fields so no issues there. Time breaking grenades should be ok as well...we can always repair time, after all we have time to spare _<grins at his lame joke as you cringe>. _Pandora's box...like THE Pandora??? <l_ooks concerned_>  Ok that's one...why do *you* have it? Not enough evil around you? Sheesh...and I thought the time I took that fusion converter from the Nebulians it was nasty news but _damn _girl! <_he nods in respect>. Infinite cookies...ok that's self explanatory. _

Finally a collar that makes anyone friendly, eh? Sounds very interesting indeed..mind control? Or just overloaded with happy energy I wonder? Sounds like a fun toy. Ya know though, I have a _room _that makes anyone friendly in this realm! I grow my catnip there. <_winks and laughs>_

Ok...anything else I should know about? I'd like to leave the bag in the cube but if you want anything disposed of, we can figure it out case-by-case. *If *you want to go in the cube to show me anything or retrieve anything, I'll take you there via portal but we both will have to do it in the cube...alone and isolated. I'd rather not collapse the infinity field with everyone here if that's ok?

<_looks at you closer for a few moments with a smile>_ It's nice to meet someone who's been around places as much as I have...you're welcome to stay as long as you wish unless you have other places to go after you rest. <_he smiles warmly and grabs another cracker from the table as he just now realizes that Aurora is watching the whole conversation politely from a slight distance like a child>_

Oh sorry Aurora, thank you that's all. _<she nods and disappears just as the live rabbit from earlier emerges from the doors carrying a stack of peanut butter jars taller than he is with visible effort. The barrier opens to form an airlock system as he passes through it and places the jars on the table. He gives you a side-eyed look for a second as he pants and returns through the door, the barrier returning to normal. >_
​


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 16, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> (ok)
> *looks a tenshi looking stressed* "y-yea it's a big party..."


"Heh. I'll say." Tenshi says, offering you a few nachos from his large assortment of foods. "I'm real shy too. You don't normally catch me dead at these kinds of things. But hey, when an interdimensional cat appears in your room inviting you to an event like this, what are you supposed to do, say no?" he asked with a chuckle, tossing his flaming cheese up in the air and catching it in his mouth. Wow. Sharp. _Really _sharp. But really good too.

"Sorry. Are we bugging you?" He asks, after the deer accompanying him gives Tenshi a shove.


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 16, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Heh. I'll say." Tenshi says, offering you a few nachos from his large assortment of foods. "I'm real shy too. You don't normally catch me dead at these kinds of things. But hey, when an interdimensional cat appears in your room inviting you to an event like this, what are you supposed to do, say no?" he asked with a chuckle, tossing his flaming cheese up in the air and catching it in his mouth. Wow. Sharp. _Really _sharp. But really good too.
> 
> "Sorry. Are we bugging you?" He asks, after the deer accompanying him gives Tenshi a shove.


*would take a few and eat them* "same to be honest...i don't know...... no you're ok... i just feel off at this party


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 16, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat sees her reaction to the loss of the peanut butter and tries not to laugh. He motions to one of the rabbits with the tray, holding up 3 claws and pointing to the empty jar. With wide eyes, the rabbit shrugs and moves through a double-door while the cat turns back to you to hear about your suit>_
> 
> OH! So it's not tech, it's organic! That explains a lot actually. _<he stands amazed by the transformation in your demonstration, jaw  agape at the sight...and not just the clothing either. As you shift it back, he takes a piece in his paw and examines it carefully> _Seems like if it feeds off you instead of sunlight, then I can assume it's taking the energy from I assume your cell's nucleus mitochondria and synchronizing to it somehow, transmuting it to what it needs? Amazing stuff!!! Do you have to consciously concentrate or does it have a default pattern? Either way, the metamorphic qualities don't seem fibrous though...more like curves...
> 
> ...


Arizona smiled, glad to have impressed the cat in some way.

"Thank you. Like I told my bud Tenshi and your friend the deer, I...don't really have a place to call home at th' moment. Not even a dimension. Which...believe it or not is only the second time that it's happened to me. So...again, thank you. You don't know how much that means t' me."

She blinks away the tears.

"Anyway. 'nuff sentimentality. There's still a _lot _in there I should prepare you for before we go and check 'em out. Believe me when I say that I wish Pandora's jar...box...whatever, was the most dangerous thing in there."

She clears her throat and takes a deep breath.

"There's a version of th' Mayan Calendar engraved on a large circular tablet that when broken is said t' summon untold eldritch abominations and th' end of the world. Some say that it's a myth, but better safe than sorry. There's several thousand items ranging from a coffin ya sleep in to a Philosopher's stone that provide immortality to th' user, or holder, or owner. That person. A collection of magical swords that provide anything from dominion over dragons--including hybrids apparently--ta leaving a nice li'l trail of flowers through th' air. A triangular amulet that sucks any and all aircraft an' boats into a pocket dimension, but only aircraft an' boats, for some weird reason. Cthulhu's head. Cthulhu's legs. Plus several other cognitive hazards that'll drive ya insane just by looking at them. Medusa's head. Thor's hammer. An A.I. that wants to destroy all life. Th' Ark of the Covenant, which is honestly more trouble than its worth to contain, cause if ya touch it, bump it, or scratch it, ya just die. An' several others that I don't care t' name or even remember."

She gasps for breath.

"And then, th' single most dangerous items of all, a few rings that contain an entire universe. Created by some madman scientist that wanted t' propose to his significant other with some cheesy line like 'a universe for my universe' or somethin' like that. Kinda sweet, until ya realize that if said universe breaks containment, it'll expand outward an' destroy everythin' in its path, causin' some sorta collapse that'll wipe both universes outta existence entirely. Basically it's the delete button, but for th' entire universe. I have five copies of th' ring, and I should have more, but in several alternate universes, th' same scientist gets rejected by his significant other, for, y'know, bein' crazy and putting an entire universe at risk, and decided 'if I can't be happy, no one can be happy' an' breaks containment of th' universe. They're...they're just bad news."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 16, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> *would take a few and eat them* "same to be honest...i don't know...... no you're ok... i just feel off at this party


Tenshi nods. "Yeah. That's fair." He says, finishing off the bowl of nachos. "Oh, I'm Tenshi by the way. And that's Lisa." he says, gesturing towards the deer, who gives a friendly wave. "It's nice to meet you."


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 16, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Tenshi nods. "Yeah. That's fair." He says, finishing off the bowl of nachos. "Oh, I'm Tenshi by the way. And that's Lisa." he says, gesturing towards the deer, who gives a friendly wave. "It's nice to meet you."


"i'm dan" *i say shyly* "nice to meet you to


----------



## Mambi (Feb 16, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona smiled, glad to have impressed the cat in some way.
> 
> "Thank you. Like I told my bud Tenshi and your friend the deer, I...don't really have a place to call home at th' moment. Not even a dimension. Which...believe it or not is only the second time that it's happened to me. So...again, thank you. You don't know how much that means t' me."
> 
> ...



No home?_ <the cat looks at the coyote pouting>_ What a shame...if it's by choice in travelling I can see, but regardless you're always welcome to crash here if you'd like. We have lots of rooms to spare so feel free to come back anytime! Plus it might be a safe place to store some stuff it seems. Door's open when you need it, _<smiles warmly, then clear his throat>_...but business first. Aurora, can you...Aurora? Aurora??

_<the cat looks around, and slapping his head remembers that he dismissed the bunny mere moments ago. His distraction was obvious: the fascinating coyote and her adventures were clearly on the forefront of his mind. Such amazing charm and life, plus her wonderful looks and...he pushes those thoughts aside for the moment, reminding himself to be extra careful while the dangerous items are being dealt with not to make any mistakes and to try and focus better. He pushes the red button and the rabbit re-appears> _

Aurora, please catalogue and classify the items that Arizona is about to describe please? _<she nods and looks at the coyote with unblinking eyes>_

Ok...Mayan calendar tablet...Aurora, double the time compression effects of the cube to counter any jarring motions? No inertia, no cracks. Coffins...currently empty I hope? Immortality stone, I'm already immortal so you can keep it, unicorn magic. Side effect of the portals. swords to do magic things, awesome for parties...wait, swords to have *dominion *over dragons??? WOW, did the original owner ever just *ask* them? They're quite smart and very reasonable creatures you know...make a good case and odds are they'll help out in anything! Let me guess...a _human _made that one? <_eye roll>_ Anyway, what else do we have...

Hmmm, amulet should be fine, the head and legs I bet have some power coming from them but should be safe enough. My main realm would also drive most people insane, so I think it's safe to deposit those ones there if you want to be rid of them. The rest should be tame enough...snake head, hammer, AI to destroy life, ark of...

_<the rabbit turns at the mention of the AI>_ Pardon me, I would like to interface with this AI at some point. I have not considered this logical concept and would be curious as to what the general advantages are of..._<the cat interrupts quickly> _*NO!!! *No, no, no, no, no...sorry Aurora I think that's a bad idea to talk to that AI in any way. Isolation protocol 28A please, authorization code "dead hooker". _<the rabbit smiles and nods_> Authorization code verified, primary programming overridden as per "true friend" protocols. All subroutines referring to designate AI being rerouted. _<the cat sees you looking and smiles>_ "dead hooker", right? Everyone has a friend they'd trust to move...and some have a friend they'd trust to move a dead hooker's body found in their home, figuratively speaking. Well, I wrote those protocols into Aurora that basically say to her "*Trust me,* this is important beyond all else, including your core programming." allowing her to override as required. It's only tied to me and I only use it when absolutely necessary, and knowing my Aurora, I think this qualifies!!! <shudders> It's been centuries and she can't get the hang of figures of speech, last thing we need is an AI telling her about the joy of death!!! She's probably smart enough to see through it but I'm not taking that chance, nosiree!

_<listens to the last item sombrely and pauses a moment, listening to the amazing tale of it's creation_> Ok, that is a little different. The rest are safe in the cube but if that universe expanding can wipe a universe than it probably extends beyond the infinity field limits. Aurora, analyze the ring in question and speculate...can the infinity field be increased enough to encompass the ring's eventual expansion radius?

Negative, analysis indicates pico-molecular replication technology based around anti-neutrino fusion reactions, causing matter replication and exponential increases indefinitely. At maximum field compression strength, expansion would allow the edge to reach the door in 12.8 weeks.

_<the cat winces>_ Ouch...ok then Aurora, what if we increased the time compression field to maximum as well? Can we hold it forever in place?

_<she replies with a cold smile>_ That action would only delay the inevitable destruction of our universe by 119.65 years.

_<he looks at the coyote with deep concern>_ Yeeeeeah, I can see why this one is a major concern!!! We should look at containment or destruction of that one before anything else. I have some boson superstring separators in the cube room, that will destroy anything that exists beyond the quantum level I suppose but...

_ <the rabbit interrupts>_ Negative. Analysis of pico-molecular replication indicates replication can occur at a rate of 11.67 times faster than disintegration at the moment of quantum interaction. Probability of inter-dimensional interactions 98.2%. 

_<the cat goes pale for a moment> _Oooooo....can't set it off safely...can't destroy it...can't contain it...can't even send it away and blow it up...what was that scientist thinking??? _<snarls and shakes his head> _I'm almost scared to ask, but since you obviously used some sort of shrinking tech or portal tech to fit this all in the bag...what's holding that thing secure as of right now? _<looks back to the image of the bag in the cube with worry> _


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Feb 16, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as you sit in the chair and hold the VR headset, looking at the bunny she nods and makes a motion with her paw to proceed, indicating that it's what you're supposed to do with it and you probably won't die. Seeing the chair has 2 rotate-able joysticks in the armrests, you put on the headset the reflexively hold the joysticks. Now in VR looking around, you find yourself floating in space and looking at a star-field with coordinates and basic information shown in the top-corner of your view. Turning one joystick you hear real-life machinery turning and cranking as your VR avatar rushes ahead to the surface of a moon on Uranus according to the on-screen display, and you look around as if you were standing on it in incredible detail.>
> 
> <taking off the headset for a moment, you see one telescope that is attached has moved from where it was when you sat down, and quickly realize that you were controlling it from the VR/joysticks. Putting the headset back on, you move the joystick again and find yourself soaring outside the solar system and now standing on an comet outside the Kuiper belt. Getting the hang of it now, you start to explore the galaxy fro your VR chair...>_


<Murichurado stares in astonishment as he views the vast depths of space in astronomical detail. So much so that he holds his breath, remembering there's no air in space. His face turns blue with lack of oxygen before he finally realizes it's a simulation and he hasn't entered another portal into a separate universe.  He gasps and chokes for air, causing a light commotion in the observatory. Fortunately, with the goggles still over his head, he can't see the awkward faces staring across at him around the observatory. After composing himself he gently navigates his way through space, getting used to the controls and game mechanics. He's in awe at the realistic immersion that the system provides, as well as the endless freedom to go wherever he wants.  Hours seem to fly by as he explores the vast wonders of the universe,  discovering something new at every turn. He feels like he could be on here forever. Eventually, as he drifts in the red glow of a dying star, he gets an idea in his brain. He's not sure if it'll work, but he has to try it. This world's founder, Mambi, was it?- had to originate from somewhere, right? What is their world like? How advanced is it if they're able to build this parallel universe? The curiosity burns in his mind. >   

  Hey system- < he states into the blackness, unsure if he'll get any answer or if he looks really stupid > take me to Mambi's homeworld.


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 16, 2021)

Mambi said:


> No home?_ <the cat looks at the coyote pouting>_ What a shame...if it's by choice in travelling I can see, but regardless you're always welcome to crash here if you'd like. We have lots of rooms to spare so feel free to come back anytime! Plus it might be a safe place to store some stuff it seems. Door's open when you need it, _<smiles warmly, then clear his throat>_...but business first. Aurora, can you...Aurora? Aurora??
> 
> _<the cat looks around, and slapping his head remembers that he dismissed the bunny mere moments ago. His distraction was obvious: the fascinating coyote and her adventures were clearly on the forefront of his mind. Such amazing charm and life, plus her wonderful looks and...he pushes those thoughts aside for the moment, reminding himself to be extra careful while the dangerous items are being dealt with not to make any mistakes and to try and focus better. He pushes the red button and the rabbit re-appears> _
> 
> ...


"Ummmm...about twenty different pocket dimensions each filled with a large mixture'a feathers an' packing peanuts, the soft, extremely padded ring box each comes in, and bubble wrap. Lots and lotsa bubble wrap. Not th' best'a conditions, but the best I could come up with. I was plannin' on settin' 'em off in a universe where everything's destroyed by nuclear war or somethin'...but no matter what I'd be doin', I'd be doomin' potentially millions. Because life always seems t' find a way, even in th' darkest, coldest part of the universe. And who am I, to determine what universe lives and what universe dies?" Arizona shakes her head, her worried gaze studying Mambi's. "But...if they can't be safely contained, like a hundred percent guaranteed...that might be somethin' we'd have t' consider. Or at least look inta storin' it in a 'secure as we can' facility in such a post-apocolyptic scenario. Or...maybe I just haven't found that one universe that never has and never will support any life."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 16, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> "i'm dan" *i say shyly* "nice to meet you to


"Dan, huh? Nice name." Tenshi says with a smile. "Oh! Have you checked out the gardens yet? We just left them...somewhat recently, and they're even emptier than this place." He says, gesturing around at the scanty few people enjoying the observatory.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 16, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> <Murichurado stares in astonishment as he views the vast depths of space in astronomical detail. So much so that he holds his breath, remembering there's no air in space. His face turns blue with lack of oxygen before he finally realizes it's a simulation and he hasn't entered another portal into a separate universe.  He gasps and chokes for air, causing a light commotion in the observatory. Fortunately, with the goggles still over his head, he can't see the awkward faces staring across at him around the observatory. After composing himself he gently navigates his way through space, getting used to the controls and game mechanics. He's in awe at the realistic immersion that the system provides, as well as the endless freedom to go wherever he wants.  Hours seem to fly by as he explores the vast wonders of the universe,  discovering something new at every turn. He feels like he could be on here forever. Eventually, as he drifts in the red glow of a dying star, he gets an idea in his brain. He's not sure if it'll work, but he has to try it. This world's founder, Mambi, was it?- had to originate from somewhere, right? What is their world like? How advanced is it if they're able to build this parallel universe? The curiosity burns in his mind. >
> 
> Hey system- < he states into the blackness, unsure if he'll get any answer or if he looks really stupid > take me to Mambi's homeworld.



_<Happy to see this does respond to voice commands seemingly, you feel the joysticks starting to move on their own as the system takes over on autopilot. Excitedly you watch yourself through the VR soar through space passing several systems and planets and nebula. You see the display showing some odd coordinates and symbols as the machinery attaches moves for a seemingly long time. Finally your VR avatar settles in on a yellow star system, then starts zooming into the innermost planets. You watch curious as the avatar seems to float over a bluish planet, then you roll your eyes as you recognize North America.> 

<you find yourself in VR standing off the coast of Fiji when you realize the obvious...Mambi's not an alien. He's apparently from Earth, somehow.>_


----------



## Mambi (Feb 16, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Ummmm...about twenty different pocket dimensions each filled with a large mixture'a feathers an' packing peanuts, the soft, extremely padded ring box each comes in, and bubble wrap. Lots and lotsa bubble wrap. Not th' best'a conditions, but the best I could come up with. I was plannin' on settin' 'em off in a universe where everything's destroyed by nuclear war or somethin'...but no matter what I'd be doin', I'd be doomin' potentially millions. Because life always seems t' find a way, even in th' darkest, coldest part of the universe. And who am I, to determine what universe lives and what universe dies?" Arizona shakes her head, her worried gaze studying Mambi's. "But...if they can't be safely contained, like a hundred percent guaranteed...that might be somethin' we'd have t' consider. Or at least look inta storin' it in a 'secure as we can' facility in such a post-apocolyptic scenario. Or...maybe I just haven't found that one universe that never has and never will support any life."



Oh well as long as you got extra bubble-wrap, we're good! _<the cat snickers and just holds up a claw as Aurora begins to explain how bubble wrap is not sufficient> _No, we need to think better than that. Aurora, do we have any means to destroy the ring in question?

_<she replies with her usual smiling cheer_> Negative. All scenarios for destruction result in uncontrolled multidimensional expansion.

Ok then, we need an empty universe but all universes can support life in some form. At least given enough time...enough time.._*.THAT'S IT!!!!! *

<the cat almost jumps out of his chair as you look on startled>_ Aurora, if we were to create a pocket dimension, and then collapsed the quantum fields into itself at the _*exact *_moment of brane contact, would that be enough to create a stable looped torus *inside a tesseract*?

_<the rabbit stops and stares for a moment silently, then proceeds> _Negative. That scenario would require the addition of a secondary compression of 120 solar masses along the axial axis. A singular black hole can be used to achieve this result with 99.8% probability of success. 

*YES!!! *<_the cat jumps up to reflexively hug Aurora, and passing through her like air ends up hugging you instead>_ We got this!!! Do you need me to walk you through the physics??? Never mind, I'm going to anyway because I'm a freaking genius!!! _<the cat laughs like a mad scientist himself> _All we have to do is make a universe in a dimension, but instead of getting hung up on *containing *the thing in it, we simply force the universe around it into a closed time loop!!! The pocket universe is created by it's Big Bang moment the moment the branes touch, and right then we drop a black hole on the spot where the boom happens, then by warping the quantum fields we'll end up dragging time itself right back to the moment of the contact and stitching it to the origin point!!!

_<sees you tilting your head a little, taking  it all in> _Don't you see? The ring will expand with the bubble universe, but the expansion process will be dragged *back in time* seconds later to the moment it started to expand...forever and ever in a loop, expanding over and over again before the universe would even start to form let alone make life, right?_ <starts making circles in the air with his paw> _Plus becasue it's already released, nobody can go and get it! We an create tesseract loops for all 5 of them if necessary!!! This by definition forces the whole thing outside OUR timeline and hence our dimensions!

That universe lives...our universe lives...theirs is safely contained in the tesseract for eternity...*everyone* lives and wins!!! <t_he cat beams proudly>_ Damn I'm good!!! _<he laughs and blushing slightly lets go of the hug>_ Sorry, got carried away there for a second. <_smile_> What do you think? Sound like a workable plan?


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 16, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Oh well as long as you got extra bubble-wrap, we're good! _<the cat snickers and just holds up a claw as Aurora begins to explain how bubble wrap is not sufficient> _No, we need to think better than that. Aurora, do we have any means to destroy the ring in question?
> 
> _<she replies with her usual smiling cheer_> Negative. All scenarios for destruction result in uncontrolled multidimensional expansion.
> 
> ...


Arizona smiles in relief. "It sounds perfect." She says, pulling the black cat back into a hug. "Destroying th' most dangerous artifacts in th' known universe in a way that keeps everyone and everything safe? You _are _th' genius!" She pulls away with a smile. "Oh, it's goin' ta be so good ta finally say _adios _to th' li'l buggers! What're ya waitin' for? Let's get started!"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 17, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Dan, huh? Nice name." Tenshi says with a smile. "Oh! Have you checked out the gardens yet? We just left them...somewhat recently, and they're even emptier than this place." He says, gesturing around at the scanty few people enjoying the observatory.



_<the deer smiles and speaks to the fox>_ I'll let you two get back to things, but a pleasure to meet you! Sorry to interrupt your musings. 

_<turns back to you>_ Tenshi, when you're done talking, I have something to show you from something we were talking about in that garden actually, something that you might recognize. I can show you the Loch Ness "monster"'s people if you're interested? It's right over where I'll be..._<she bows and returns to the eyepiece of the telescope she was at originally, watching the creatures swimming about intently>_


----------



## Mambi (Feb 17, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona smiles in relief. "It sounds perfect." She says, pulling the black cat back into a hug. "Destroying th' most dangerous artifacts in th' known universe in a way that keeps everyone and everything safe? You _are _th' genius!" She pulls away with a smile. "Oh, it's goin' ta be so good ta finally say _adios _to th' li'l buggers! What're ya waitin' for? Let's get started!"



_<the cat turns to the image of the bunny>_ Ok Aurora, let's proceed carefully. I figure once we have the stable tesseract torus ready, we can look at shrinking it down to make more manageable, but for now, let's use the containment cube 13 as our base canvas...no, make that number *14 *instead. <_turns to you_> No need to invoke bad mojo luck for no reason, right?  <_back to the bunny> _So we'll need to isolate that cube from the system and prepare the dimensional brane for impact once we get the black hole there. Can you start the process please?

_<the rabbit speaks coldly>_ Certainly. Coiled superstring filament will be introduced into containment cube #14 in 1 minute 53 seconds. With infinity field at maximum and time compression field reversed to -873 factorial, uncoiling will result in stable brane formation in 43 minutes and 28 seconds. Secondary parallel task commencing. Attempting to locate a suitable black hole for transport...please stand by...

<_she closes her eyes and stands immobile as the cat looks on proudly> _All right then, looks like we have some time before we're ready to literally create a universe for infinity. Once she gets the black hole I'll portal it to where it needs to be and we can get that ring ready as well. Unless Aurora objects, I figure the game plan will be we place the ring inside the cube alone, and wait until the brane is ready to impact then drop the black hole, and that's when we collapse the quantum field. As long as the timing's perfect, once the torus is formed and the gravity pulls it back, the explosion should shatter the ring and start the chain reaction.

After that? I was thinking...if I can use some of those shrinking tech you have to make the cube smaller, maybe we can use it to power something around here or you can power your phone with it? I'm sure we can convert the raw power of a universe being created into something capable of running a computer system or a toaster without too much trouble. <_laughs_>

So...since we got an hour almost for the show to start...may I interest you in anything to do in the realm while we wait? OR we can just chat of course, you are very enjoyable company after all and clearly have many tales to tell._ <smiles charmingly> _


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 17, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Dan, huh? Nice name." Tenshi says with a smile. "Oh! Have you checked out the gardens yet? We just left them...somewhat recently, and they're even emptier than this place." He says, gesturing around at the scanty few people enjoying the observatory.


*would smile back* "no i haven't been there yet


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 17, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat turns to the image of the bunny>_ Ok Aurora, let's proceed carefully. I figure once we have the stable tesseract torus ready, we can look at shrinking it down to make more manageable, but for now, let's use the containment cube 13 as our base canvas...no, make that number *14 *instead. <_turns to you_> No need to invoke bad mojo luck for no reason, right?  <_back to the bunny> _So we'll need to isolate that cube from the system and prepare the dimensional brane for impact once we get the black hole there. Can you start the process please?
> 
> _<the rabbit speaks coldly>_ Certainly. Coiled superstring filament will be introduced into containment cube #14 in 1 minute 53 seconds. With infinity field at maximum and time compression field reversed to -873 factorial, uncoiling will result in stable brane formation in 43 minutes and 28 seconds. Secondary parallel task commencing. Attempting to locate a suitable black hole for transport...please stand by...
> 
> ...


Arizona smiled. "Sure. I havea shrink ray an' a few chips ya might want to take a look at. But until then...I'm fine with just chattin'. Unless you've got some sorta secret lair hidden inside a volcano or somethin'. Cause I'd love to see that!"

Only now did she realize how much she was enjoying Mambi's company. Not only was he a fellow interdimensional explorer, not only was he a fellow thief, not only did he not back away slowly and run away when he saw what she did to large tubs of innocent peanut butter, but he was also extremely smart, incredibly charming, and someone who wasn't exhausted by her after a few seconds of conversation. Some might even call this the beginning of-

She shook her head to clear it. _No. Don't ruin this, 'Zona. Sure, he's cute. Sure, he isn't put off by your hybrid nature. Sure, he's the five time winner of the Universal Best Smile Award, but he's a friend. Just a friend.

Unless he wants to be more...

No. It's too early for that. Like one of those cheesy love stories you like to make fun of. Think about something else._

She cleared her throat. "Oh! I forgot! Your deer friend seemed interested to hear about how I came across th' infinite cookie jar. It involves giant slug people from sector 587 of th' multiverse. Or d'ya want t'hear about Pandora's box, which is actually more like a jar, as it turns out?"


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 17, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> *would smile back* "no i haven't been there yet


"Alright. Cool cool. I...actually have no idea how to get back to the gardens. I've been there, sure, but I have no idea how to find my way back. I don't even know where we are in relation to everything else because I got portaled here from the snack bar...room...thing...whatever. Eh, long story." He says as he sees you staring at you with confusion.

"But anyway, I suppose that's what these red buttons are for, right?" Tenshi says with a chuckle. "I'll just accompany you there, if you don't mind. Lisa wants to show me the Loch Ness monster who lives on one of the moons of Jupiter, which...am I the only one here who doesn't know that? Plus, I've never seen a human before." He says, gesturing towards the VR chair, filled by @SinglePringle. "I'm...curious to talk to them. But I'm getting ahead of myself. There's something I've always wanted to do ever since I saw that Virtual Assistant, or whatever is the proper name for something like this. Aurora, I guess."

Rubbing his hands eagerly together, he pushed the red button and waited for the hologram to appear.

"Hey Aurora! Would you mind showing us the way to the gardens? Also...is it possible for me to adjust your humor levels?"


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 17, 2021)

"i don't know how to navagate though this place..." *sighs* " buttons?" *would look at thm confused at what tenshi's saying... and now is uber confused at who's aroura*


----------



## Mambi (Feb 17, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona smiled. "Sure. I havea shrink ray an' a few chips ya might want to take a look at. But until then...I'm fine with just chattin'. Unless you've got some sorta secret lair hidden inside a volcano or somethin'. Cause I'd love to see that!"
> 
> Only now did she realize how much she was enjoying Mambi's company. Not only was he a fellow interdimensional explorer, not only was he a fellow thief, not only did he not back away slowly and run away when he saw what she did to large tubs of innocent peanut butter, but he was also extremely smart, incredibly charming, and someone who wasn't exhausted by her after a few seconds of conversation. Some might even call this the beginning of-
> 
> ...



Oh the volcano lair's not a secret, I carved little ears into the entrance, practically signed the place! _<he grins as you look on excited> _Just kidding on that one sorry, I tried a volcanic lair and it was too hot and stuffy. Reminded me too much of the home realm so I stick to nice greenery and watery places nowadays.  But if you ever want to go to a volcano it's not exactly hard...

<_his eyes glow and a small portal opens in the air between us. As you look inside the hole, you see you're looking upwards from the base of a huge mountain with a loud rumbling sound coming from everywhere. You can feel a bit of heat coming from the hole as a reddish rock start to ooze closer to the opening, still a distance away luckily. The glow fades as the rift re-seals itself and the cat smiles> _Advantages of being able to go anywhere with a thought...makes travelling easy so no need for lairs unless I want to relax a bit. Otherwise I just grab what I need on the fly. 

But yeah, I'd love to hear about the...wait, "slug people's cookie jar" you say? Do slugs even eat cookies? How does that even...anyway maybe later with Lisa, first I'd love to know more about Pandora's box, er, jar please! _<he props his head in his paws and listens intently to your tale, enthralled by your beautiful sparking eyes and the passion of your adventuresome spirit as you speak>_


----------



## Mambi (Feb 17, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Alright. Cool cool. I...actually have no idea how to get back to the gardens. I've been there, sure, but I have no idea how to find my way back. I don't even know where we are in relation to everything else because I got portaled here from the snack bar...room...thing...whatever. Eh, long story." He says as he sees you staring at you with confusion.
> 
> "But anyway, I suppose that's what these red buttons are for, right?" Tenshi says with a chuckle. "I'll just accompany you there, if you don't mind. Lisa wants to show me the Loch Ness monster who lives on one of the moons of Jupiter, which...am I the only one here who doesn't know that? Plus, I've never seen a human before." He says, gesturing towards the VR chair, filled by @SinglePringle. "I'm...curious to talk to them. But I'm getting ahead of myself. There's something I've always wanted to do ever since I saw that Virtual Assistant, or whatever is the proper name for something like this. Aurora, I guess."
> 
> ...



_<the rabbit shimmers into view and nods as Lisa remains distracted at the telescope> _Certainly, to go to the gardens, follow the yellow dots out the door and down the staircase. The garden will be the door labelled "garden" with garden decorations around it. _<she waves her paw and a series of yellow dots appear on the floor>_

As to the adjustment of my humour levels, I do not understand your query_. <she tilts her head curiously and replies coldly> _Currently I find you all very amusing in an illogical manner, or do you refer to not finding *me *amusing? If so, in what subcategory style of humour is adaptation required? Warning: my avatar's intangible form does not make subcategory: "slapstick" practical. 

_<she looks at @florance the fox curiously> _As to your query, I am Aurora. We interacted and I escorted you to this location from the main floor approximately 2 minutes 45 seconds ago. _<she stops suddenly and stares at Tenshi>_ Caution, a second guest exhibiting short term-memory loss has been encountered. Attempting pattern-match: do *you* have a good recollection of your previous actions? Scanning air and biotics for any contaminants..._<curious, you look for a trace of insult in her eyes or voice, or sarcasm or slyness...and see none. Just how sentient *is* she anyway? You've seen so much of her and yet...what is she really you wonder?>_


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Feb 17, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<Happy to see this does respond to voice commands seemingly, you feel the joysticks starting to move on their own as the system takes over on autopilot. Excitedly you watch yourself through the VR soar through space passing several systems and planets and nebula. You see the display showing some odd coordinates and symbols as the machinery attaches moves for a seemingly long time. Finally your VR avatar settles in on a yellow star system, then starts zooming into the innermost planets. You watch curious as the avatar seems to float over a bluish planet, then you roll your eyes as you recognize North America.>
> 
> <you find yourself in VR standing off the coast of Fiji when you realize the obvious...Mambi's not an alien. He's apparently from Earth, somehow.>_


What the heck?  < Murichirado is confused as he seems to wind up back on Earth, gazing at a picture-perfect representation of north America. The whites of the clouds float whimsically above the torrent of blue and green that he had only thus far seen in science books. This is where Mambi is from?  It can't be the same Earth as his own, his version of Earth doesn't have highly advanced anthropomorphic animals ( except that one time his dark magic-indulging friend Claudius accidentally turned his sister into a chicken).  Murichurado ponders this, confused.  Is this some sort of strange, warped multiverse? There was only one way to know for certain.  He clicked the controller, and found himself standing on the planet's surface. >


----------



## Mambi (Feb 17, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> What the heck?  < Murichirado is confused as he seems to wind up back on Earth, gazing at a picture-perfect representation of north America. The whites of the clouds float whimsically above the torrent of blue and green that he had only thus far seen in science books. This is where Mambi is from?  It can't be the same Earth as his own, his version of Earth doesn't have highly advanced anthropomorphic animals ( except that one time his dark magic-indulging friend Claudius accidentally turned his sister into a chicken).  Murichurado ponders this, confused.  Is this some sort of strange, warped multiverse? There was only one way to know for certain.  He clicked the controller, and found himself standing on the planet's surface. >



_<as you look around the area, it certainly feels like home. Water, trees, sky, one sun, birds, it all was like any other place on Earth. As you fly towards a settlement, you notice that many of the street advertisements show anthropomorphic animals in them instead of humans. Examining the readout carefully, you see it displaying "System*: Sol. *Galaxy*: Milky Way. *Dimensional plane*: 26(c).*" Seeing this, you realize you are on Earth all right, but probably not in the same dimension you left, hence the anthropomorphic>  _


(P.S. bonus hugs for anyone who gets the reference!)


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 17, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Oh the volcano lair's not a secret, I carved little ears into the entrance, practically signed the place! _<he grins as you look on excited> _Just kidding on that one sorry, I tried a volcanic lair and it was too hot and stuffy. Reminded me too much of the home realm so I stick to nice greenery and watery places nowadays.  But if you ever want to go to a volcano it's not exactly hard...
> 
> <_his eyes glow and a small portal opens in the air between us. As you look inside the hole, you see you're looking upwards from the base of a huge mountain with a loud rumbling sound coming from everywhere. You can feel a bit of heat coming from the hole as a reddish rock start to ooze closer to the opening, still a distance away luckily. The glow fades as the rift re-seals itself and the cat smiles> _Advantages of being able to go anywhere with a thought...makes travelling easy so no need for lairs unless I want to relax a bit. Otherwise I just grab what I need on the fly.
> 
> But yeah, I'd love to hear about the...wait, "slug people's cookie jar" you say? Do slugs even eat cookies? How does that even...anyway maybe later with Lisa, first I'd love to know more about Pandora's box, er, jar please! _<he props his head in his paws and listens intently to your tale, enthralled by your beautiful sparking eyes and the passion of your adventuresome spirit as you speak>_


"Alright. Lemme set the stage for ya."

The glint in her eyes tells you that she's going to enjoy this. Possibly more than you, even.

She spins around, and when she turns back to you, she's dressed in a plain white toga. But before you can explain to her that the toga is roman in origin, and not greek, she's already fully immersed in her role as storyteller.

"As you probably already know!" She starts, with a dramatic flourish. "The multiverse is a place built upon millions and millions of possibilities! A desolate, radiation scarred world in one universe has th' potential t' be th' hub for a flourishing civilization in another! Dinosaurs may still walk th' earth! Or it may be th' arena for several thousand super-powered individuals to duke it out in an awesome demonstration of power! Th' possibilities are limitless! Legends an' ancient beings come t' life! Gods an' angels are common place! And sometimes, these universes are the same as other universes, just playin' out thousands upon thousands of years behind schedule!

"In one such universe, one where th' Greek Gods have a say in things, mortals are doin' pretty alright for themselves. There are no wars, no deaths, no sin, no devils, everything is perfect! And...that's the problem, ain't it? Because bein' a mortal is also boring. No goals, no worries, no need to work, an' these gods expect ya t' pay tribute to them just cause they created you, or somethin' like that. So you begin searching for more. More meaning t' your life. More things to keep you occupied an' entertained in your infinite existence. Just...more. An' soon they start to forget th' gods that created them. Cause what are they gonna do about it? Nothin' as it turns out. Cause their power is derived from th' tributes of their creations. Which...seems kinda stupid from th' gods point of view. Your source of power depends on your creations, an' you give no consequence for failin' ta do 'em?

"Anyway, what Zeus decides to do is introduce a whole buncha the nasty stuff we've all come ta know an' love. Death, sickness, aches, bruises, wars, all that good stuff. Well, he doesn't. Not yet at least. He gets a whole buncha that stuff and stuffs it in a jar. Cause...ya know, people aren't gonna really wanna worship th' guy who just...ya know...turned your paradise into the real world? BUT! Zeus had a big brain moment, an'...actually, why am I tellin' you this? You know the story of Pandora. How Zeus created her with a giant curiosity and gave her a present to some guy who was related to Prometheus somehow, the fire-stealin' guy who like, jumpstarted th' entire reason people were questionin' their existence? Anyway, Zeus gives this jar of all th' nasty stuff in it ta Pandora, an' he knows that sooner or later, her curiosity will get the better of her, she'll open it, the people themselves will bring about their own downfall, and the gods will heroically save them! For a price, of course.

"Except...th' gods weren't counting on a certain coyote," Arizona gives a small wink "ta show up and explain ta Pandora what exactly was in th' jar. Took a li'l bit of convincin', since she wasn't exactly familiar with th' concepts of sickness an' death. But after she finally understood what was goin' on, she entrusted the jar to me, an' I've been lugging it around ever since. Th' people of that universe have moved past th' gods that have created them, and the whole place has basically become a sorta heaven, the people within livin' at a higher sort of existence. Which...long winded way of sayin' I just kinda convinced Pandora ta give it ta me, I guess. Sorry. I think it may be leakin' a bit though. I've noticed things haven't exactly been sunshine an' rainbows in the multiverse for the past like...year or so? Is that true all over, or has that just been for me?"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 18, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Alright. Lemme set the stage for ya."
> 
> The glint in her eyes tells you that she's going to enjoy this. Possibly more than you, even.
> 
> ...


_
<the cat listens to the coyote's tale entranced. Of course he was familiar with multiverse theory, that was obvious, and he did know of worlds that believed that the gods of myth ruled over them so it only seemed likely that one dimension they actually did. And he certainly knew about the trials from both sides, having been worshipped many centuries ago himself as a god by those odd desert people with the scented wax cones on their head. He saw the boredom that comes with that lifestyle first hand, and merely nodded in total agreement as she told of the mortals seeking more, having had to issues challenges and tasks to his own followers several times just to keep them from killing each other. He made a note to tell her this later on if it comes up, but for now he didn't want to interrupt a single word of her tale. As she asks about this part of the multiverse, he sighs sombrely> _

Sadly, no it hasn't been perfect around these parts evil-wise lately. Oh don't get me wrong, things *overall *are actually pretty awesome and there's always been a hint of evil and sickness and death and the like, but lately it's been a little more...latent I guess. Like there was always sicknesses and viruses but last few dozen months there's been a major uptick in them and their mutates. Nature's always had struggles but lately the damages humans are doing to it...they're not even trying to hide the reasoning behind BS. Same in general corruption...politicians always lied and were corrupt but usually on the down-low or some other kind of sneaky excuses or hidden deals, but lately they don't even try to hide the corruption to the masses. The *people* even you'd think would be smarter, and again so many are, but the wave of apathy makes getting away with atrocities so easy now. Add to that the people themselves are losing their sense of spark and imagination and hope...makes parties like I throw that much more special I think in these times. <_smile_>

So yeah...seems like the jar leaked a lot, and multidimensionally at that. Too bad we couldn't just give the nasties back to the gods eh? <sigh> but sadly that's probabyl a little outside our abilities here, but they can be so selfish and short sighted sometimes! Except for Pan and Lillith and Sersi, they sure know how to party. <LOL>


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 18, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat listens to the coyote's tale entranced. Of course he was familiar with multiverse theory, that was obvious, and he did know of worlds that believed that the gods of myth ruled over them so it only seemed likely that one dimension they actually did. And he certainly knew about the trials from both sides, having been worshipped many centuries ago himself as a god by those odd desert people with the scented wax cones on their head. He saw the boredom that comes with that lifestyle first hand, and merely nodded in total agreement as she told of the mortals seeking more, having had to issues challenges and tasks to his own followers several times just to keep them from killing each other. He made a note to tell her this later on if it comes up, but for now he didn't want to interrupt a single word of her tale. As she asks about this part of the multiverse, he sighs sombrely> _
> 
> Sadly, no it hasn't been perfect around these parts evil-wise lately. Oh don't get me wrong, things *overall *are actually pretty awesome and there's always been a hint of evil and sickness and death and the like, but lately it's been a little more...latent I guess. Like there was always sicknesses and viruses but last few dozen months there's been a major uptick in them and their mutates. Nature's always had struggles but lately the damages humans are doing to it...they're not even trying to hide the reasoning behind BS. Same in general corruption...politicians always lied and were corrupt but usually on the down-low or some other kind of sneaky excuses or hidden deals, but lately they don't even try to hide the corruption to the masses. The *people* even you'd think would be smarter, and again so many are, but the wave of apathy makes getting away with atrocities so easy now. Add to that the people themselves are losing their sense of spark and imagination and hope...makes parties like I throw that much more special I think in these times. <_smile_>
> 
> So yeah...seems like the jar leaked a lot, and multidimensionally at that. Too bad we couldn't just give the nasties back to the gods eh? <sigh> but sadly that's probabyl a little outside our abilities here, but they can be so selfish and short sighted sometimes! Except for Pan and Lillith and Sersi, they sure know how to party. <LOL>


Arizona chuckles. "Oh? You'll have to introduce me t' them sometime. But yeah. Yikes. Th' jar's definitely leakin' alright. Might jus' wanna take care of that real quick before anythin' else can happen. Sounds like at th' rate things are goin', it might somehow manage t' jumpstart an end of th' world event while we're just sittin' here."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 18, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the rabbit shimmers into view and nods as Lisa remains distracted at the telescope> _Certainly, to go to the gardens, follow the yellow dots out the door and down the staircase. The garden will be the door labelled "garden" with garden decorations around it. _<she waves her paw and a series of yellow dots appear on the floor>_
> 
> As to the adjustment of my humour levels, I do not understand your query_. <she tilts her head curiously and replies coldly> _Currently I find you all very amusing in an illogical manner, or do you refer to not finding *me *amusing? If so, in what subcategory style of humour is adaptation required? Warning: my avatar's intangible form does not make subcategory: "slapstick" practical.
> 
> _<she looks at @florance the fox curiously> _As to your query, I am Aurora. We interacted and I escorted you to this location from the main floor approximately 2 minutes 45 seconds ago. _<she stops suddenly and stares at Tenshi>_ Caution, a second guest exhibiting short term-memory loss has been encountered. Attempting pattern-match: do *you* have a good recollection of your previous actions? Scanning air and biotics for any contaminants..._<curious, you look for a trace of insult in her eyes or voice, or sarcasm or slyness...and see none. Just how sentient *is* she anyway? You've seen so much of her and yet...what is she really you wonder?>_


Tenshi chuckles. "No, I'm all good here, thanks! I think Dan here just got a little confused. And...well, it's not that I don't find you amusing...it's just...mind throwing in a cheesy little joke or pun every now and again? Sorry...I just have a bit of a weakness for 'em."


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 18, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Tenshi chuckles. "No, I'm all good here, thanks! I think Dan here just got a little confused. And...well, it's not that I don't find you amusing...it's just...mind throwing in a cheesy little joke or pun every now and again? Sorry...I just have a bit of a weakness for 'em."


*would sigh feeling overwelmed*


----------



## Mambi (Feb 18, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Tenshi chuckles. "No, I'm all good here, thanks! I think Dan here just got a little confused. And...well, it's not that I don't find you amusing...it's just...mind throwing in a cheesy little joke or pun every now and again? Sorry...I just have a bit of a weakness for 'em."



<the rabbit stands straighter and appears relived almost> Excellent, it appears the phenomenon is localized then. I also report no contaminants were detected in scan interval. If memory issues are detected however, please inform me immediately. 

If you prefer, I shall attempt more humour in your presence to increase my amusement to you. Related to this instruction, I do not know why you would wish to lose strength form this following action, but if it brings you pleasure and if you have no further concerns or alterations required, please have a "gouda" day. <she winks slowly and deliberately at you>


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 18, 2021)

Mambi said:


> <the rabbit stands straighter and appears relived almost> Excellent, it appears the phenomenon is localized then. I also report no contaminants were detected in scan interval. If memory issues are detected however, please inform me immediately.
> 
> If you prefer, I shall attempt more humour in your presence to increase my amusement to you. Related to this instruction, I do not know why you would wish to lose strength form this following action, but if it brings you pleasure and if you have no further concerns or alterations required, please have a "gouda" day. <she winks slowly and deliberately at you>


Tenshi laughs. "Alright. Thanks Aurora! We'll get going now. I'll be 'swiss'-ing you!" He says, copying her deliberate wink. "So. Dan. Ready to get going?"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 18, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona chuckles. "Oh? You'll have to introduce me t' them sometime. But yeah. Yikes. Th' jar's definitely leakin' alright. Might jus' wanna take care of that real quick before anythin' else can happen. Sounds like at th' rate things are goin', it might somehow manage t' jumpstart an end of th' world event while we're just sittin' here."



_<the cat thinks for a moment> _Say...we're about to jump start a closed loop universe, right? Well, what if we released the jar into it? It would get caught up in the loop and totally corrupt it but...yeah it would totally corrupt it <_lowers his head embarrassed> _Never mind, I'd literally be creating a hell dimension, and that can't be good for anyone. Bad idea.

What about if we resonate it between the quarks and...<_stops himself> _Nope, forgot about the vibrational variances. 

Hmmm, unlike the ring, this one might be a little trickier, it's a bomb we can't set off anywhere...ever. No chance of destruction of a concept either, as ideas can never be destroyed. 

Maybe this one needs a little more creativity...you said you looked around for universes that were devoid of life and failed. Did you ever come across one that at least was pure evil anyway? Releasing it there I can at least contain it to that dimension maybe...but it might still leak, DAMN, never mind again! Maybe if we leak a bit deliberately and try to disperse or dilute it somehow? Hmmmmmm

Ok, this one we might need to go to pure magic solutions sadly...how much bubble-wrap is holding THIS currently?_ <the cat rolls his eyes and laughs, obviously joking. Still you can see that this might pose a bit more trouble to deal with..._>


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 18, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Tenshi laughs. "Alright. Thanks Aurora! We'll get going now. I'll be 'swiss'-ing you!" He says, copying her deliberate wink. "So. Dan. Ready to get going?"


"y-yea"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 18, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Tenshi laughs. "Alright. Thanks Aurora! We'll get going now. I'll be 'swiss'-ing you!" He says, copying her deliberate wink. "So. Dan. Ready to get going?"



_<the deer overhears and looks up waving> _See you when you get back then, I'll be right here...have fun! Nice meeting you Dan! <_she returns to her viewing of the moon as the rabbit looks on confused, speaking to you as you walk away>_

To "swiss" is not a verb...instruction unknown. Attempting corollary meaning pattern matching to holding instruction...computing...

<_she stands immobile as you wander off laughing at her trying to understand the pun from the receiving end Seeing this, the deer laughs and calls out to her> _Aurora, it was a joke. They're fine for now, thank you! _<she turns to the deer and with a nod, shimmers and disappears>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 18, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat thinks for a moment> _Say...we're about to jump start a closed loop universe, right? Well, what if we released the jar into it? It would get caught up in the loop and totally corrupt it but...yeah it would totally corrupt it <_lowers his head embarrassed> _Never mind, I'd literally be creating a hell dimension, and that can't be good for anyone. Bad idea.
> 
> What about if we resonate it between the quarks and...<_stops himself> _Nope, forgot about the vibrational variances.
> 
> ...


"Mmm...a few layers. Not a whole lot."

Arizona ponders a moment, pacing back and forth as her toga morphs into a detective's outfit.

"Let's see...perhaps shrinkin' it would help ta minimize th' leakage in some way...or it would jus' cause th' thing t' blow up as th' concepts within have less wiggle room. No... Well then how 'bout counteractin' it in some way? Like with a giant source of good energy or somethin'...like a field of unicorns? Perhaps? No. We're not monsters. Hmmm..."

She suddenly claps her hands together.

"Wait! I got it! Duct tape!"

She sees your confused, somewhat concerned look, and explains.

"No. I'm not crazy. Well, not in th' way you're thinkin'. There's a few rolls of Duct Tape in my bag that are powerful enough t' patch anything! Holes in your spaceship, dimensional rifts leaking chaos jelly, even broken relationships...which, I still don't exactly understand how I did that last one, but hey! Should be strong enough t' patch somethin' like this, right?"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 18, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Mmm...a few layers. Not a whole lot."
> 
> Arizona ponders a moment, pacing back and forth as her toga morphs into a detective's outfit.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, as obviously insane as you are, you might be on to something there! <_wink>_ If this stuff patches dimensional rifts, then it operates outside the regular quantum spectrum, possibly into one of the upper 30-42 dimensions like your clothing does!!! Relationships? Ummm, yeah, that is odd, is it scented? Pheromones? Maybe love sends a subspace signal that bonds those who are destined to meet and this patches them? _<the cat looks at you for a second, then shrugs and laughs>_  Naaaah, probably used to just tie them up and let them get their freak on or somethin' _<giggles impishly> _Either way, main point is it's inescapable. Let's grab a sample and see what the AI thinks?

<_the cat goes over to a drawer and takes out a small metal disc with 2 probes coming off the end. He holds it in his paw as his eyes glow and the air besides us starts to shimmer and rip. As the hole forms, you see a bluish light and feel a stillness as you see your bag hovering in front of the hole, gently rotating in the empty space undisturbed with a blackness all around the background. The cat takes a deep breath and trying to be steady and careful, he holds the disc into the hole with his paw and reaches through with his other paw to hold the bag steady. Then with extreme care not to disturb anything, he gently places the disc in the bag through the main flap. He pulls his paws out and exhales sharply as the glow fades and the rift reseals itself. He turns to a console and beckons you to join him> _

Ok 'Zona, this will let Aurora perform a full proper scan of everything inside there and should allow for microcompressions in the quantum fields as well, so shrinkage shouldn't be an issue I hope. Let's find that tape first...<_presses a button and speaks into the console> _Aurora, please perform a full spectrum scan of the bag in cube number 4 using the remote unit I placed for you? Send the results to this console directly.

_<as he turns a dial and a 3D representation of your bag appears. You are about to point out the tape when he sees it and zooms right in. The tape glows on the display as it passes over a crosshair and a series of odd symbols start to cycle on the secondary display. After a few seconds, the symbols stabilize and the cat reads the results carefully as you lean in closer to try and do the same, even though you quickly realize the symbols are completely alien to you.> _

Yes, I think that would block almost anything, the quantum spectrum goes well beyond the usual 26 substring planes. This tape is metamorphic like your clothing is, so it must adapt to the stresses after adhesion. Should block all the major stuff though...I think this could work!

_<he scans around your bag more as he sees major sections appearing almost like an empty static. He presses a few buttons and moves some sliders with no success as the static shifts but does not clear. Seeing a display of the bunny shaking her head, he starts to laugh to himself and nod. He turns to you and blushes, a smile of respect and admiration on his whiskered face>_

Haha, Arizona my dear, it seems I underestimated your bag and it's capabilities a bit. Parts inside are somehow just _sliiiiightly _outside my AI's scanning ability it would seem!!! Would you be a dear and guide me to where the box or jar or whatever would be stored? I was *hoping *to scan it to compare the tape's effectiveness if possible *instead *of removing it from the safety of the cube but, well, you can see for yourself:

_<he points to the screen and even though the main parts of the bag show fine...the tape, pockets, rope, grenades, and other small camping supplies...major sections continue to show as empty static blotches no matter how he rotates or alters the display parameters> _


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Feb 19, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as you look around the area, it certainly feels like home. Water, trees, sky, one sun, birds, it all was like any other place on Earth. As you fly towards a settlement, you notice that many of the street advertisements show anthropomorphic animals in them instead of humans. Examining the readout carefully, you see it displaying "System*: Sol. *Galaxy*: Milky Way. *Dimensional plane*: 26(c).*" Seeing this, you realize you are on Earth all right, but probably not in the same dimension you left, hence the anthropomorphic>  _
> 
> 
> (P.S. bonus hugs for anyone who gets the reference!)


<Murichurado ponders slowly to himself.>  Hmmm, a multiverse with multiple Earths, huh? Why am I not surprised?  <He's read a lot of comic books>  I wonder how many Earths there are?  < Pushing aside his questions about the complexities of interdimensional travel, he then proceeds to explore the world, hoping to gain a better understanding of the cultural aspect of this world. He keeps a particular eye out for any building that looks like a science lab, as he wants to explore this world's scientific advancements. >


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 19, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Hmmm, as obviously insane as you are, you might be on to something there! <_wink>_ If this stuff patches dimensional rifts, then it operates outside the regular quantum spectrum, possibly into one of the upper 30-42 dimensions like your clothing does!!! Relationships? Ummm, yeah, that is odd, is it scented? Pheromones? Maybe love sends a subspace signal that bonds those who are destined to meet and this patches them? _<the cat looks at you for a second, then shrugs and laughs>_  Naaaah, probably used to just tie them up and let them get their freak on or somethin' _<giggles impishly> _Either way, main point is it's inescapable. Let's grab a sample and see what the AI thinks?
> 
> <_the cat goes over to a drawer and takes out a small metal disc with 2 probes coming off the end. He holds it in his paw as his eyes glow and the air besides us starts to shimmer and rip. As the hole forms, you see a bluish light and feel a stillness as you see your bag hovering in front of the hole, gently rotating in the empty space undisturbed with a blackness all around the background. The cat takes a deep breath and trying to be steady and careful, he holds the disc into the hole with his paw and reaches through with his other paw to hold the bag steady. Then with extreme care not to disturb anything, he gently places the disc in the bag through the main flap. He pulls his paws out and exhales sharply as the glow fades and the rift reseals itself. He turns to a console and beckons you to join him> _
> 
> ...


"Well of course! Easily!" Arizona proclaims as she struggles to match her normal, top down perspective of the contents of the bag to the section she sees onscreen.

"Jus' move a li'l down further into th' bag. an'....stop when you see th' gold statue of myself. Don't...Don't ask me why I havea gold statue of myself, cause if I'm honest, I don't exactly know. I think I might've had a bit much t' drink at some sorta party back in the renaissance. One of th' renaissance's, anyway, an' I was talkin' to this Michael guy...Michelangelo I think it was? Poor sap got named after a turtle. Parents musta hated him. He was some sorta sculptor or somethin', cause I vaguely remember askin' him to make me in th' style of th' Birth of Venus. I should have that painting floatin' around here somewhere...

"Anyway. He did a good job...almost too good if we're honest, cause, well..."

The coyote pinkens as the statue pulls into view, it's small smile and naked body posed beautifully on top of a jeweled seashell.

"F-forward t' the arcade cabinents!" She manages to squeak out.

Her blush fades as the statue too fades from view.

"Anyway." she continues, clearing her throat. "Erm...those arcade cabinets are pretty interesting." she says, trying to move past the gold statue. "Part of some shady government organization's plot experimentin' with addiction an' such. Bit of a struggle to fit in th' bag, sure, but not too hard with th' right technique. There they are right there." She says, pointing them out, half a dozen units labeled "Polybius".

"An...it should be floatin' around here somewhere." she mutters, staring at a sea of seemingly random items, ranging from an empty tin can to a collection of figurines to a brownish looking cloud in a jar to an entire DeLorean. 

"Should really organize this mess some time....Ah! There it is. Right next to th' phone booth!" She says, pointing out a largish bubble wrapped parcel.


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 19, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer overhears and looks up waving> _See you when you get back then, I'll be right here...have fun! Nice meeting you Dan! <_she returns to her viewing of the moon as the rabbit looks on confused, speaking to you as you walk away>_
> 
> To "swiss" is not a verb...instruction unknown. Attempting corollary meaning pattern matching to holding instruction...computing...
> 
> <_she stands immobile as you wander off laughing at her trying to understand the pun from the receiving end Seeing this, the deer laughs and calls out to her> _Aurora, it was a joke. They're fine for now, thank you! _<she turns to the deer and with a nod, shimmers and disappears>_


Tenshi walks alongside Dan as they start to follow the yellow path. "Ah...y'know, that's my first time interacting with Aurora, but I love her already." He says to Dan. "Anyway, mind telling me a bit about yourself?"


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 19, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Tenshi walks alongside Dan as they start to follow the yellow path. "Ah...y'know, that's my first time interacting with Aurora, but I love her already." He says to Dan. "Anyway, mind telling me a bit about yourself?"


"i'm kinda shy around a lot of people but i like pokemon and transformation"


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 19, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> "i'm kinda shy around a lot of people but i like pokemon and transformation"


"Pokemon, eh? That's cool. I haven't played too much of the series. Just like...gen three, and a little bit of Pokemon Crystal. I thought Emerald was a pretty good game, but like...I've never really had the urge to ever really finish a game ever since. I just find them kinda boring, if I'm honest."


----------



## Balskarr (Feb 19, 2021)

(Mad respect @Mambi for keeping this going like you have, especially so with all the lengthy posts.)


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 19, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Pokemon, eh? That's cool. I haven't played too much of the series. Just like...gen three, and a little bit of Pokemon Crystal. I thought Emerald was a pretty good game, but like...I've never really had the urge to ever really finish a game ever since. I just find them kinda boring, if I'm honest."


"i see..." *would sigh* "i'm more in it for the designs to be honest"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 20, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> <Murichurado ponders slowly to himself.>  Hmmm, a multiverse with multiple Earths, huh? Why am I not surprised?  <He's read a lot of comic books>  I wonder how many Earths there are?  < Pushing aside his questions about the complexities of interdimensional travel, he then proceeds to explore the world, hoping to gain a better understanding of the cultural aspect of this world. He keeps a particular eye out for any building that looks like a science lab, as he wants to explore this world's scientific advancements. >



_<as you explore the VR world, you see many similarities to your own. Virtually every city and town looks the same, albeit with different sizes for things like doors and vehicles. As you zoom through a university, you are surprised to see almost the same level of technology as the world you left, albeit with less military as it seems the world is more peaceful and unified somehow without humans. You see lots of advertisements for flea and fur care, see the medical care system seems ore diverse and open to the masses, and to your total surprise learn this world might factor magic as more mainstream but does not know about dimensional theory any more than your own does, meaning the cat might be more unique in this matter.>


(p.s. I *think *you earned your bonus hug with your comment in the message, but make it official. What's the reference refer to specifically? LOL)_


----------



## Mambi (Feb 20, 2021)

Balskarr said:


> (Mad respect @Mambi for keeping this going like you have, especially so with all the lengthy posts.)



(_<the cat blushes modesty>_ Awwww, thank you, I find this loads of fun! Feel free to jump in if you want to yourself!)


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 20, 2021)

Mambi said:


> (_<the cat blushes modesty>_ Awwww, thank you, I find this loads of fun! Feel free to jump in if you want to yourself!)


(i respect you too my dude)


----------



## Mambi (Feb 20, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Well of course! Easily!" Arizona proclaims as she struggles to match her normal, top down perspective of the contents of the bag to the section she sees onscreen.
> 
> "Jus' move a li'l down further into th' bag. an'....stop when you see th' gold statue of myself. Don't...Don't ask me why I havea gold statue of myself, cause if I'm honest, I don't exactly know. I think I might've had a bit much t' drink at some sorta party back in the renaissance. One of th' renaissance's, anyway, an' I was talkin' to this Michael guy...Michelangelo I think it was? Poor sap got named after a turtle. Parents musta hated him. He was some sorta sculptor or somethin', cause I vaguely remember askin' him to make me in th' style of th' Birth of Venus. I should have that painting floatin' around here somewhere...
> 
> ...



_<the cat pauses on the statue for a little longer that you'd like, then reluctantly moves past it> _I thought the statue was quite lovely actually! Totally captures your...playful spirit. _<he giggles as you squirm a little> _I did hear of the turtle sticks-on-a-rope guy, he actually made the statue with nun-chucks? I know gold's pretty malleable but damn, that guy's got talent to beat it to such a perfect shape. Truly the statue is almost as beautiful as the model herself. _<he smiles and winks at you as the remote unit moves past the statue to your relief>

<the cat's eyes widen at the arcade game> _OMG I know that game!!! I was asked by the CIA to warp a few around the country once!!! It wasn't addiction though, they told me that supposedly the game would use inter-neuro-synaptic flashes to teach kids things without the need for schooling! The idea was a good one in theory, kids play video games all day having fun and at the end of the day they suddenly know Calculus. So sure, I portaled a few at night and helped them remove them in seconds once someone started to catch on. Catch is the machines had a glitch...they'd open the learning centres of the subject's brain, but the morons forgot to lock down the educational program, so frankly after a month who knows *what* the machine was teaching the kids!!! The CIA has some pretty messed up people working for them...I saw some machines re-coded to teach that hippies were evil, others re-coded to teach that the police should be trusted in everything, others trying to tell people to hate and mistrust all black-furred creatures!!! <_gives a very indignant look as obviously he's 100% covered in black sleek fur> _That was the last straw for me and I quit the program after that, even spent a few months helping to destroy the machines, but a few in Oregon was the only one they wanted to leave around a little longer, for reference control as it was guaranteed unmodified coding. You may have one of the only remaining one that exist!!! _<scans the serial number and cross-references with Aurora's internal databases_> Original coding too...that one was programmed to teach spatial awareness concepts it seems.

_<you both watch as the probe passes the random objects. As the Delorian passes, the cat stops there>_ Delorian? Flux capacitor enabled by any chance? Because if it is, I have to tell you I did research on *that *method of time travel and trust me what I say you do NOT want to go there!!! But that blue phone booth...is that...I'm sure I've seen that before! <_he stops and examines closer> _Yes...I'm sure of it now! Some lankly British-sounding human came out of it a few decades ago after it just appeared in my hallway one morning, showed me a piece of paper that confirmed to me he was a building inspector from something called "the multiverse confederation of timey-wimeys", and started wandering around looking for something he never told me about. Yeah I know, it doesn't sound right, but at the time it made perfect sense to me! Must have had too much catnip the night before I guess. <shrug> Anyway, I went back to bed and when I got up about 20 minutes later to see what he was up to, him and his friend and the whole booth vanished and even Aurora couldn't explain it!!! Huh...after all this time...there it is again. Amazing!

_<the cat daydreams a moment until your prodding remind him of the jar>_ Oh right, the jar! <he moves the probe slightly and you see the crosshairs locking onto it as the symbols cycle again. After a few seconds, several of them turn blue and start flashing as the cat reads with concern> Hmmm, looks like some of the leaks are outside the dimensional planes I'm used to, but the tape seems to accommodate. Not a huge leak though, we can patch it after dealing with the ring universe problem. After all, if there is no universe left, who cares if it gets a little corrupted?

This is interesting though, look there! <_he points to the jar and you see a reddish tint on the display and a flat line by another symbol>_ The fact it's leaking has caused a side-effect...the death evil leaking has effectively created a sterilization field around it, by killing off all microbial life! I wonder if it can be adapted to expand that without killing everything that exists? But at any rate, it mean that as far as I can tell, anything near the jar in your bag is sterilized completely, not even bacteria exists in there!!!

Still should patch it up regardless...


----------



## Mambi (Feb 20, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> (i respect you too my dude)



(Why thank you too! <hugs>)


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 20, 2021)

Mambi said:


> (Why thank you too! <hugs>)


(hugs back)


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 20, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat pauses on the statue for a little longer that you'd like, then reluctantly moves past it> _I thought the statue was quite lovely actually! Totally captures your...playful spirit. _<he giggles as you squirm a little> _I did hear of the turtle sticks-on-a-rope guy, he actually made the statue with nun-chucks? I know gold's pretty malleable but damn, that guy's got talent to beat it to such a perfect shape. Truly the statue is almost as beautiful as the model herself. _<he smiles and winks at you as the remote unit moves past the statue to your relief>
> 
> <the cat's eyes widen at the arcade game> _OMG I know that game!!! I was asked by the CIA to warp a few around the country once!!! It wasn't addiction though, they told me that supposedly the game would use inter-neuro-synaptic flashes to teach kids things without the need for schooling! The idea was a good one in theory, kids play video games all day having fun and at the end of the day they suddenly know Calculus. So sure, I portaled a few at night and helped them remove them in seconds once someone started to catch on. Catch is the machines had a glitch...they'd open the learning centres of the subject's brain, but the morons forgot to lock down the educational program, so frankly after a month who knows *what* the machine was teaching the kids!!! The CIA has some pretty messed up people working for them...I saw some machines re-coded to teach that hippies were evil, others re-coded to teach that the police should be trusted in everything, others trying to tell people to hate and mistrust all black-furred creatures!!! <_gives a very indignant look as obviously he's 100% covered in black sleek fur> _That was the last straw for me and I quit the program after that, even spent a few months helping to destroy the machines, but a few in Oregon was the only one they wanted to leave around a little longer, for reference control as it was guaranteed unmodified coding. You may have one of the only remaining one that exist!!! _<scans the serial number and cross-references with Aurora's internal databases_> Original coding too...that one was programmed to teach spatial awareness concepts it seems.
> 
> ...


(Yee. Like everyone's saying, thank you so much for sticking through all the crazy stuff we've all been throwing at you! It's been a lot of fun!)

"Yeah...I do love my time machines." Arizona smiles fondly. "You're right about th' flux capacitor. More trouble than its worth. Most time machines are designed quite poorly, actually. They require like...th' most obscure things as fuel an' malfunction all th' time. It's almost like th' designers were askin' t'be stranded sixty-five million years in th' past! I mean, it makes for a great story an' all, but you'd think there'd be a li'l more time spent on th' plannin' stage an' fixin' all th' issues. Like...half of these things don't even have cloakin' devices! I'm sure _that _won't backfire when you land five hundred meters from your target destination in th' middle of a warlords castle!"

"Anyway, you're tellin' me you've discovered th' legendary hand sanitizer that kills a hundred percent of all germs...and all it takes is a giant, leaking jar of the essence of everything bad in th' universe? Who'd a thought it'd be that simple, huh?" Arizona says with a grin.

"But you're right. Let's worry about settin' those rings off safely. I think they're around here somewhere..." She mutters, getting closer to the screen. 

"Oh yeah! Next to that sword in th' rock and th' mask of endless faces!" She says, pointing out a parcel wrapped in so much bubble wrap and duct tape it looks almost like a small, gleaming moon on the monitor.


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 20, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> "i see..." *would sigh* "i'm more in it for the designs to be honest"


"Fair enough. What's your favorite Pokémon then? I've always been a big fan of Absol. Not just design and the mega, but the Pokedex entries and lore tidbits as well."


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 20, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Fair enough. What's your favorite Pokémon then? I've always been a big fan of Absol. Not just design and the mega, but the Pokedex entries and lore tidbits as well."


"it depends on the day... right now it's shaymin


----------



## Mambi (Feb 20, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> (Yee. Like everyone's saying, thank you so much for sticking through all the crazy stuff we've all been throwing at you! It's been a lot of fun!)
> 
> "Yeah...I do love my time machines." Arizona smiles fondly. "You're right about th' flux capacitor. More trouble than its worth. Most time machines are designed quite poorly, actually. They require like...th' most obscure things as fuel an' malfunction all th' time. It's almost like th' designers were askin' t'be stranded sixty-five million years in th' past! I mean, it makes for a great story an' all, but you'd think there'd be a li'l more time spent on th' plannin' stage an' fixin' all th' issues. Like...half of these things don't even have cloakin' devices! I'm sure _that _won't backfire when you land five hundred meters from your target destination in th' middle of a warlords castle!"
> 
> ...



Oh I know!!! And the flux capacitor even  has a lateral velocity component. Who the hell says "Sure I'd like to time travel, but let's make sure I'm going faster than most things even COULD in the time period's first! One guy I knew got stuck in the viking era, got chased by a horde, and since the simple wheel of his machine was broken, he had to toss the machine off a cliff and hope it got to speed before WHAMMO!!! No paradox protections, no intangibility, no cloak as you said, and they didn't even have a predictive matter scanner to make sure they didn't materialize in solid rock! Total insanity to do back in time that way. When Aurora told me the ways it would snap the dimensional timeline I deleted the research right on the spot. <_smile_>

Oh and I* didn't *discover the ultimate sanitizer, *you* did. The only catch is that it can destroy the world and makes Hell look like a relaxing spa day, but still, effective I guess. <_laughs_> Ah well, people eat Puffer fish, so apparently living on the verge of death isn't that out there for minor gains. <_shrugs and sighs_> Why I once had the chance to...

_<suddenly the holographic rabbit materializes with a shimmer and speaks to the cat_> Pardon me, but successful brane formation in cube number 14 will complete in 5 minutes and 16 seconds. A black hole of 122 solar masses outside the galactic influence has been isolated and is ready for placement at the appropriate time. The quantum field and infinity field are both currently stable. We are ready to proceed once the object designation "universe ring" is in position. 

Already? Huh, time flies when you in good company! Excellent then!!! _<the cat turns to you>_ Ok then, let's get this show on the road! Ready to create a universe and save it all at the same time? _<he laughs and points to the monitors> _Aurora, please perform the final isolation and we'll control it all from this console. Also, please inform Lisa so she can observ on her monitors? I'm sure she'd enjoy this and maybe her friend and other would as well? _<the bunny nods and disappears>_

Ok then...5 minutes, well by now 4 minutes.<_deep breath_> The ring is isolated and I can open the portals anytime. <_cracks hi_s claws> Let's do this...


----------



## Mambi (Feb 20, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer overhears and looks up waving> _See you when you get back then (@NightmareEyes ), I'll be right here...have fun! Nice meeting you Dan! <_she returns to her viewing of the moon as the rabbit looks on confused, speaking to you as you walk away>_



_<you are still walking out the door talking to @florance the fox as you see a shimmer the rabbit appears and attempts to get the attention of the deer. As she talks, the deer excitedly calls over to you loudly before you get too far, getting the attention of many other guests in the quiet observatory_> 

*Hey Tenshi!!! You might want to see this! *Mambi and Arizona are about to apparently literally create a universe in some odd time loop in order to destroy some powerful ring that she had! I'm going to bring it up on the display here! <_she turns and speaks to the rabbit, who nods and waves her paw. Suddenly the back wall is showing the exact same thing the consoles are that Mambi and Arizona are in front of. The deer and several random guests start pulling over chairs and other items to get comfortable as they see a countdown timer on the corner as the display flashes to life...>_

(from here, it's showing what's in the original message between Mambi/Arizona to follow obviously)


----------



## Mambi (Feb 20, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Oh yeah! Next to that sword in th' rock and th' mask of endless faces!" She says, pointing out a parcel wrapped in so much bubble wrap and duct tape it looks almost like a small, gleaming moon on the monitor.



Ok..here's the steps, and we follow Aurora's lead because the timing on this has to be perfect! First the ring goes in the cube. Then 5 seconds after the exact moment of brane contact, I'll collapse the quantum field and drop the black hole by it from the coordinates Aurora provides. That should crack the ring releasing the universe right behind the Big Bang shockwave, but with the infinity field in place we'll have about 8 minutes before we all die so we should be safe. _<the rabbit turns and calmly corrects him> _Correction: 6 minutes and 42 seconds before infinity compression distance equivalent of 527 Novemdecillion kilometers breached by shockwave. Our complete destruction would occur 4.7 nanoseconds afterwards. 

_<ahem>_ Ok, thank you for that._ <sighs and shakes his head silently>_ _Point_ is we'll have the quantum field pulling the dimensional space back around well before that and Aurora, you are *certain *the black hole will be sufficient for reformation of the torus inside the tesseract stably? Absolutely totally completely certain?

_<she turns and replies> _Correct, success probability at 99.8%, as previously stated to you during initial calculation and formation of this plan. Curious: this is the third detected case of memory issues observed in guests today. I am running a secondary contaminant scan of...

_<the cat rolls his eyes and interrupts> No _*need *Aurora, I was just confirming the plan for my comfort, not due to forgetting it. Anyway, time remaining is 2 minutes and 8 seconds, let's get that ring in place! <_as you see on one monitor a virtual grid display of a flat sheet slowly drifting towards another, you see on the main display an empty blue glowing cube surrounded by absolute black nothingness that stretches forever. As the cat zooms into the probe's bag display and to the cube, he concentrates and his eyes glow brightly. On the display you see a small rift form as the padded object falls through the hole, instantly tumbling out a similar rift into the cube, floating peacefully. His eyes stop glowing as he relaxes> _

Ok, step one in place...Aurora, the hole's location please. _<a series of odd symbols appear on the display as the grid lines move closer still, the timer showing 37 seconds.>_ Ok then...this is it...everyone ready! <_you can see his claws extending slightly as the tension mounts. He takes a deep breath and watches the monitor as the holographic rabbit starts counting down the final seconds>_ 5...4...3...2...1...contact!

<_you see the 2 grid line planes touch and bounce, a red spot flashing near the middle-left portion. On the main display, you see the cube's blue walls buckle and bend to almost touching the ring as the entire nothingness suddenly shimmers and ripples with sparkling iridescence, then violently a huge ball of light forms from nothing and explodes. The entire room suddenly is filtered to allow for the brightness as you see a huge molecular fire brilliantly growing in the time distorted explosion. You see an impossible number of coloured lights dividing and replicating over and over and over as the fireball grows and the cube's walls fly outwards into the nothingness...the explosion growing larger and larger as the screen zooms back to accommodate.>

<the rabbit turns and speaks in a tone you could swear has a faint hint of concern_> 5 seconds to quantum field collapse...2...1...NOW!!!

_<The cat concentrates extra hard as a small rift the size of a fist appears near the cube. You see the edges of the lights bending inwards towards the rift as a small pellet object is shown drifting out of the rift on the grid display. You see the grid display start to form a tube shape as in the main display all light starts to darken and bend inwards in a long stretching look. You suddenly see the main tube ends bend over and link together forming a doughnut shape in a brillant flash of light, as on the other display the coloured lights swirl and start circling, then seemingly reverse and start blinking on and off. The rabbit turns and announces casually.> _

Re-establishing quantum field in 4...3...2...1...field intact. 

_<you see the cat relax as the glow fades. On the grid display you see the doughnut-shaped tube spinning slowly around in a cube inside a cube, while on the main display you see a huge explosion occurring, then fading, and occurring again over and over every 12 seconds. The cat lays back in relief and looks at you with pride.>_

THERE!!! I told ya it would work!!! One stable universe time-looped explosion cube! With your help we'll shrink it later. Aurora, all good? <_the rabbit nods and smiles>_ Tesseract stable. Computing potential energy pulse output post-conversion, please stand by...

_<the cat giggles> _Take your time, we're not going to die and neither is anyone else. You can thank me now! _<the cat laughs and opens his arms wide inviting a friendly hug...while Lisa and others in the observatory applaud and chat about the show>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 21, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat giggles> _Take your time, we're not going to die and neither is anyone else. You can thank me now! _<the cat laughs and opens his arms wide inviting a friendly hug...while Lisa and others in the observatory applaud and chat about the show>_


In the observatory, Tenshi collapsed back in his chair, amazed at what he'd just seen. "Well. It's certainly going to be hard to top that." He said with a chuckle, before letting out a massive yawn. Curious, he pulled out his phone to check the time.

Oh geez. Was he really here that long already!?

Tenshi made his way over to @florance the fox...Dan. That's right. "Hey. I've got to go soon. Sorry we didn't get much time to talk. Wanna give me your number and continue our conversation later?"

After finishing up there, he nervously headed over to Lisa. Taking a deep breath, he got Lisa's attention by gently shaking her shoulder, he pulled her aside for a quick moment before confiding in her.

"Hey. Sorry, I think it's just about time for me to go. A close friend of mine invited me to a twenty-four hour horror movie marathon...well, today, technically, and I should really try and get some sleep before I have to head over. Thank you for sticking with me tonight. I wouldn't have had quite as much fun...and I would've had to deal with a crazed coyote all by myself. So...er, yeah. Thank you." He said, pulling her into a quick hug. "Sorry. I'm...real bad at goodbyes." He says, pulling away. "Umm...how often does Mambi have these parties? Er...If I ever get invited back, I guess. I'd like to be able to see you again, is what I mean. Maybe...you'd like to come over to my place some time? It's...nothing like this, obviously. Just a movie theater and a cherry tree orchard, but I'm sure we can find...some way to keep ourselves entertained. Er-...sorry! Not like- That sounds...I can just give you my number if you'd like?"

Tenshi gets pink and suddenly finds the floor very interesting. It's obvious that he's bad at this.

"I'd...better go find Mambi. Unless...there's something else you'd like to do? I have a few extra minutes to spare, I guess. Unless...well unless there's some sort of field around this place that freezes time around us, I guess. And...my phone's just switched time zones or something, which...is entirely possible...oh jeez, I must sound so stupid right now. Sorry." he buried his face in his hands.


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 21, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat giggles> _Take your time, we're not going to die and neither is anyone else. You can thank me now! _<the cat laughs and opens his arms wide inviting a friendly hug...while Lisa and others in the observatory applaud and chat about the show>_


The birth of a universe...over and over and over again. It's...beautiful. And sad, in a way, that it won't get the chance to develop into the wide, grandiose thing that stretches out into eternity like our universe does. Sad, until you consider that by doing so it would cause the death of two universes, in which case its constant birth is more of a relief than anything else. 

And hey. Put one of these bad boys in a phone, and you'd never have to charge it again.

Arizona smiled, managing to sneak in a quick peck on Mambi's cheek before accepting the invitation for a hug. Finally. The rings were gone. And along with it, a massive weight she'd been carrying for who knows how long. Sweet relief. Sweet...exhausting relief. When they pulled away, Arizona giggled, a little nervous about what the cat would say.

"Uh...yeah. Thank you. Thank you so much." She smiled, rare sentiment spread out across her face along with the relief that comes after losing a long, massive burden. "Umm...I'm a little tuckered out, actually. How long d'ya think it's goin' t' take before we're ready t' shrink it? Cause if it's gonna be a li'l while, I can uh...go take a quick nap?" She said, slowly trying to edge herself away.


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 21, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Tenshi made his way over to @florance the fox...Dan. That's right. "Hey. I've got to go soon. Sorry we didn't get much time to talk. Wanna give me your number and continue our conversation later?"


"oh ok" *would give you his phone number*


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Feb 22, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as you explore the VR world, you see many similarities to your own. Virtually every city and town looks the same, albeit with different sizes for things like doors and vehicles. As you zoom through a university, you are surprised to see almost the same level of technology as the world you left, albeit with less military as it seems the world is more peaceful and unified somehow without humans. You see lots of advertisements for flea and fur care, see the medical care system seems ore diverse and open to the masses, and to your total surprise learn this world might factor magic as more mainstream but does not know about dimensional theory any more than your own does, meaning the cat might be more unique in this matter.>
> 
> 
> (p.s. I *think *you earned your bonus hug with your comment in the message, but make it official. What's the reference refer to specifically? LOL)_


_(That's from marvel, right? The Earth where all the marvel movies happen? Or am I just stupid)_  < Murichurado is amazed as he pans around the world, finding it surprisingly similar to his own. He half expected it to be some futuristic society with flying cars and vaccines for cancer, but is surprisingly disappointed. The only difference he can notice, other than a slight use of parlor magic, seems to be the stark increase in fur-related puns of products back home. He can't help but cringe as he walks past numerous billboards for Fur-rarri, Maw-sda, and Star-Bucks coffee with a smiling male deer holding up a Frappuccino. He instinctively turns to ask an anthropomorphic capybara dressed in a Hawaiian shirt about this Mambi  character before he remembers he's not actually there. If he was, he'd certainly be red with embarrassment right now.  Suddenly an idea rushes to his mind, and he zooms off to a small town in the Southeast of what back home would be the United States. To no surprise whatsoever, the town's exactly like it is back home, from the shopping center with the brand-new Wal-mart to the dilapidated park in the center of town. He finds himself at the address he's looking for, same as it's always been. In front of him sits a small but recently built suburban home with a giant  New Furleans Saints flag planted in the front yard. 1138 Willow Drive.  Until a few hours ago, he had been taking a shower in the upstairs bathroom here when his life changed completely.  He wonders what he'll find inside. >  

Well, I always did wonder what I'd look like as a furry .... 

< he says, taking a deep breath before phasing through the door.>


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 22, 2021)

*would look around thinking* *"should i go find some other friends? or should i stay here.."*


----------



## Mambi (Feb 22, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> In the observatory, Tenshi collapsed back in his chair, amazed at what he'd just seen. "Well. It's certainly going to be hard to top that." He said with a chuckle, before letting out a massive yawn. Curious, he pulled out his phone to check the time.
> 
> Oh geez. Was he really here that long already!?
> 
> ...



_<the deer smiles and while sad to see you go understands completely> _Oh of course, I was enjoying my time with you so much but of course, and that does sound like a lot of fun too! Please come back again though, I would love to see you again sometime! I suppose I really should be getting back to Sheila at some point anyway. <_sigh_> Oh I do hope she got her dancing out of her system until the competition! <_shudders_> Tenshi, you were a real breath of peace in my life, and I'm glad you came here! _<she pulls you into a warm hug_>

Please do come back anytime, I'm sure Mambi will always have a rift open to you. He's probably busy right now but we can get you home...oh, speaking of which! Aurora, can you program the coordinates of your communication system into Tenshi's cellphone please, so he may contact us at any time? Also he has to return home, so please escort him to the return rift if you could?

_<the rabbit turns to the deer and nods politely as a light flashes over your torso for a brief second>_ Certainly. Phone coordinates programmed in. Please come with me and I'll take you to the return portal. I hope to "brie" interacting with you again soon. _<she does a slow wink again and casually walks ahead of you to the portal room, passing through several guests. Eventually she arrives as a door and upon opening it, you see a single rift only in the door frame>_

This will return you to your point of origin. Thank you for your time here, and I hope it was enjoyable! <_she smiles and with a shimmer, disappears into this air, leaving you with your door in front of you and the memories of a wonderfully surreal time as the party continues on around you, tempting you to stay as all good time do. You make a note to tell your friends of the new views of the world and it's possibilities you discovered while here_>


----------



## Mambi (Feb 22, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> The birth of a universe...over and over and over again. It's...beautiful. And sad, in a way, that it won't get the chance to develop into the wide, grandiose thing that stretches out into eternity like our universe does. Sad, until you consider that by doing so it would cause the death of two universes, in which case its constant birth is more of a relief than anything else.
> 
> And hey. Put one of these bad boys in a phone, and you'd never have to charge it again.
> 
> ...



_<the cat blushes deeply as you kiss him on the cheek>_ Awww, I was happy to help you out, plus it was definitely worthwhile! We can shrink it anytime, but there's no rush as long as the tesseract is stable so yes, it's probably been a long day for you! Here, you can crash out in one of the guest rooms for a bit if you want? Aurora, what room is currently available for her?

Room 54 is currently the most viable option for resting, as noise cancelling is at maximum. 

Great! Let's get you settled and I'll see you with you wake up, my dear_. <the cat's eyes glow as a large shimmer forms in the air, then parts revealing a reddish-glowing room. As the cat walks through and beckons for you to follow, you look around inside and see the room lit all around by red and blue and purple candles. You see a large canopy bed with purple satin sheets and soft fuzzy pillows, as well as a table with a floating glowing orb and a console with various buttons and a single display. You hear soft music playing from somewhere as background.>_

There you go, Aurora can help you with anything if you need it. I'm going to go back to the party then and let you snooze, but really, I am glad you dropped into this place and into my life! You're an amazing person with some incredible tales and...<_he blushes and smiles>_...well I should let you rest. Please let me know if you need *anything*, and I'll see more of you soon!!! <_he blows you a kiss in his paw with a playful smile, and walks back through the rift, which reseals itself as he leaves...> _


----------



## Mambi (Feb 22, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> _(That's from marvel, right? The Earth where all the marvel movies happen? Or am I just stupid)_  < Murichurado is amazed as he pans around the world, finding it surprisingly similar to his own. He half expected it to be some futuristic society with flying cars and vaccines for cancer, but is surprisingly disappointed. The only difference he can notice, other than a slight use of parlor magic, seems to be the stark increase in fur-related puns of products back home. He can't help but cringe as he walks past numerous billboards for Fur-rarri, Maw-sda, and Star-Bucks coffee with a smiling male deer holding up a Frappuccino. He instinctively turns to ask an anthropomorphic capybara dressed in a Hawaiian shirt about this Mambi  character before he remembers he's not actually there. If he was, he'd certainly be red with embarrassment right now.  Suddenly an idea rushes to his mind, and he zooms off to a small town in the Southeast of what back home would be the United States. To no surprise whatsoever, the town's exactly like it is back home, from the shopping center with the brand-new Wal-mart to the dilapidated park in the center of town. He finds himself at the address he's looking for, same as it's always been. In front of him sits a small but recently built suburban home with a giant  New Furleans Saints flag planted in the front yard. 1138 Willow Drive.  Until a few hours ago, he had been taking a shower in the upstairs bathroom here when his life changed completely.  He wonders what he'll find inside. >
> 
> Well, I always did wonder what I'd look like as a furry ....
> 
> < he says, taking a deep breath before phasing through the door.>



_<as you travel virtually through the home that seems familiar yet so different, you can't help but feel an odd sense of trespassing. After all, this isn't your dimension nor is it your home, but it is the home of someone real, right? There's family pictures on the wall...even though they seem to be canines, and then it hits you. If this VR tech can see anywhere, this is the ultimate spy tool!!! How did the cat not take such power and use it nefariously??? Then you remember that the can can portal around at will anywhere and you see it wouldn't matter. Still though, to be sitting in the ultimate voyeur tool...this was a "great power great responsibility" moment for sure!>

<you tense slightly as you pass through the bathroom door and hear the shower going. Surely what are you going to find in the steam? Can you handle the idea, the thought, of anthropomorphicisation? True the entire party you are in is giving you a taste of it but still! You remind yourself this is not you but just an alternate you and take a deep breath. You cautiously poke your head through the shower to see knowing that you are effectively invisible, and see a rather handsome bipedal dog soaping up his fur, no the look isn't quite right, more like a wolf!!! While the VR unit is currently blurring all genitals on you by default, you can clearly see the wolf is very muscular and toned, seeming quite handsome actually with his wet fur well managed and groomed and his large claws trimmed and neat. You see him soaping behind his large protruding ears on his head with his eyes closed, looking rather sexy in his own way actually as you watch the the soap runs off his long bushy tail. Having seen enough, you leave him to his shower and phase yourself virtually back to the front door>_

(close enough on the reference! <*BONUS HUGS as the cat pounces on you!!!*> In the comics, the home of "Captain Carrot and his amazing Zoo Crew" was a parallel earth of animals. Pre-Crisis of infinite earths, it was called Earth-C, and post Crisis/new52 it is called Earth 26. Hence you're in dimension 26(c))


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 22, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer smiles and while sad to see you go understands completely> _Oh of course, I was enjoying my time with you so much but of course, and that does sound like a lot of fun too! Please come back again though, I would love to see you again sometime! I suppose I really should be getting back to Sheila at some point anyway. <_sigh_> Oh I do hope she got her dancing out of her system until the competition! <_shudders_> Tenshi, you were a real breath of peace in my life, and I'm glad you came here! _<she pulls you into a warm hug_>
> 
> Please do come back anytime, I'm sure Mambi will always have a rift open to you. He's probably busy right now but we can get you home...oh, speaking of which! Aurora, can you program the coordinates of your communication system into Tenshi's cellphone please, so he may contact us at any time? Also he has to return home, so please escort him to the return rift if you could?
> 
> ...


"Thank you."

A large, silly grin spreads across the cat's face as he steps back through the return portal, straight into his, neat, orderly room. A stark contrast to the fantastical, slightly chaotic place he had just left. This place almost seemed like a cell now, with its gleaming oak walls and everything in its proper place. The only thing helping to break the illusion was the impressive wall of swords and pointy objects, their gleaming blades just as comforting as a shelf of plushies.

Stepping out in the hallway, he was about to call out for Amber, only to notice her curled up, asleep, on her heated stone in the living room. Creeping over, Tenshi gave her a small goodnight kiss, before softly closing the door to his room.

Wandering over to his wall, he glanced over each blade, wondering if what Arizona said had been true. Were there really some magical weapons as part of his collection? Delicately, he took down one of his favorites: a gleaming, thick white blade with a deep blue hilt, designed in such a way to emulate a bird's spread wings. 

It was possible, certainly. A good number of these had certainly cost their weight in gold, it seemed, but surely he would have noticed something odd, surely?

Oh. Wait. The sword was doing the thing again where it seemed to be shimmering with a faint light. It was definitely time to head to bed.

He replaced the sword, rubbing his eyes before checking to make sure his stack of movies was all ready to take to Tors' movie night. Good. Everything was here. "Night of the Were-Human", "Red Rum", "Attack of the Living Watermelons", and "Nevermore". Well, most everything, he mused, sliding "Zombeavers" and its reboot onto the top of the pile.

Satisfied, he turned off the light and crawled into bed. Life...had just gotten a little more interesting. Moments away, at his fingertips, was a world of seemingly endless possibility. He didn't have a lot of friends he could tell, and even fewer would believe. Maybe like, one or two? Perhaps? 

Suddenly his phone buzzed. A text from a certain deer wishing him goodnight. Well...more like three or four, he thought with a chuckle, texting out a quick reply before gently closing his eyes and embracing sleep, eager for the chance he'd get to enter Mambi's realm once more.


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 22, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat blushes deeply as you kiss him on the cheek>_ Awww, I was happy to help you out, plus it was definitely worthwhile! We can shrink it anytime, but there's no rush as long as the tesseract is stable so yes, it's probably been a long day for you! Here, you can crash out in one of the guest rooms for a bit if you want? Aurora, what room is currently available for her?
> 
> Room 54 is currently the most viable option for resting, as noise cancelling is at maximum.
> 
> ...


"See ya soon..." the coyote mutters sleepily, collapsing on the bed. Man, was she ever glad to have been chased by those angry desperados. For the first time in months, nay, a year even, she finally felt like she had a home. Finally she could rest without worrying she would wake up to another end-of-the-world event. Finally she didn't have to worry that the universe would end up exploding all around her. Finally...she felt like she had a real friend.

Best bud Tenshi was great, sure, but he didn't know what it was like to carry nukes in his pocket. He didn't know what it was like to spar with the mongols, to take a shiny new toy away from the snobbish rich guy who'd just kicked a homeless dude, to outsmart the literal _gods of the universe. _

Man, she wished she'd had a camera on hand to catch the look on Thor's face when he'd tossed his hammer straight into the endless void of her bag. She still couldn't help but smile when she thought about it.

Point is, Mambi was probably the only person in any universe who could ever, truly, _get _her. Who wasn't put-off or exhausted by her mere presence, who had his own collection of tales from various corners of the multiverse...cute and charming as well. She couldn't wait to spend more time with him.

Closing her eyes, she drifted off into the best sleep of her life, snoring away softly in the soft light of the room.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 22, 2021)

_<as the music and lights blare and many guests are dancing, a shimmering rift re-opens off to one side. As the cat dances his way out of the hole, some guests look inside to see a sleeping coyote (@NightmareEyes ) resting in the candlelit bed and give him a sly look. He throws up his hands and laughs innocently> _

Hey now, don't be like that, I was an honourable kitty! She's just sleeping, she was tired after she came here and we made a universe together and..._<they start to giggle> _Oh not *that* way, I mean a literal universe and...you know what, never mind. _<he laughs and waves his paw dismissively> _Aurora can defend my honour, ask her what happened...I'm goin' dancing!!!

_<with that, the cat dances his way back into the party, looking around for everyone. He sees the duck (@Marius Merganser ) still relaxing in the fountain contently and decided to leave him be. Who else to dance with, if anyone? He would have loved to dance in celebration with the lovely Arizona but understood. Oh what a coyote, he thought! He just couldn't stop thinking about her!! Lost in his revere, he bumps into a guest and apologizes profusely. Then knowing how before this he was looking into the preparations for the dance competition, out of curiosity presses a button to summon the holobunny, which appears instantly> _

Aurora, where are our new arrivals currently? Oh and no need to refer to "user designate", just proper names, I'll understand what you mean. <_grin_>

Tenshi has just left to return to his home, but wished to pass his thanks and hopes to return soon. Special friend Lisa is currently in the observatory along with many of the new arrivals, including the unknown designate human (@SinglePringle) who is currently using our VR exploration device, Dan (@florance the fox) who is currently standing alone confused, and Gimhe (@GentleButter) who is currently researching about myself and my creation, and another non-designated human (@The-Courier), who is currently talking to a lizard. 

On the main dance floor is yourself, @Jackpot Raccuki , and the last known location of Zenith (@Monosuki the Aurian), however he is difficult to track due to his physiology. Also sitting and not dancing but relaxing are currently Sally (@TR273 ), Kardek (@zandelux ) and @Paws the Gryphon. You have already confirmed the location of the duck Marius. All other guests are not new arrivals and are currently in the main dance floor with you or eating in the dining room. The garden is currently vacant as are the private rooms and the 'nip room. The pool has 8 guests currently. 

Thank you Aurora, please let me know if anyone else arrives so I may greet them, or as soon as Arizona wakes up.

<_she nods and disappears as the cat gets back to his party and starts to sway his hips. He sees a few guests wander into the snack area and is tempted to join them, but after that tense moment with the cube, he thinks better of it and decides to wait. After all, he has all night to munch and he just grabbed a few bites a mere hour ago after all. He closes his eyes and dances more, feeling the music flow through him satisfied in how the day is proceeding so far...and wondering what other adventures are in store>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 22, 2021)

_<Marius awakens with a start, having fallen into a nap among the fountains.  He nervously scans the room to see if anyone noticed but is quickly distracted by the grumbling of his stomach.  He hops out of fountain, slips into his jacket and fixes his crest feathers.>_

"I should probably catch up with the host and mingle.  By a buffet table..."


----------



## The-Courier (Feb 23, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny nods respectfully>_ Certainly. At the moment the number has dropped to 62 but I shall attempt to express your interest. I shall assume an introversion factor of 3 and intellect factor of 8 to match comfort levels with you. Processing..._<she closes her eyes for a few seconds and stands motionless, then suddenly open her eyes and resumes> _Processing complete...please hold._ <the bunny disappears with a shimmer into thin air>_
> 
> <_After several minutes, you see a lizard rushing into the room, slightly perturbed. He looks around quickly, and suddenly the bunny reappears beside him and points to you. As she disappears again, the lizard comes up to you and smiles warmly> _
> 
> Um, hello? Aurora the light-rabbit said that you'd like some company? I'm Rex, nice to meet you...and great timing on this because that bunny-thingie just saved me from a very awkward time with some crazy dancing skunk-girl! <_he laughs and sits beside you_> They can have that scene, I'm here for the garden peace. <_settles slightly and stretches out in the chair> _So friend, is this your first time to Mambi's little hideaway from the world?



The man gave a nod, and a friendly smile, watching the lizard sit down next to him.
"You may call me Sir Hemmingsworth," he replied with a half-bow; a little awkward given the position. "Or, just Derek if you'd like. I'm in no fuss about formalities."

First time here? Perhaps, he had lived such a long life that certain things elude his memories. Being a keeper of knowledge wasn't his job, anyway.
"First time in this realm? I believe so, yes. It is, however, not my first time travelling between differing dimensions. Or other universes, for that matter."
The company was pleasant and not brash, something Hemmingsworth enjoyed greatly. Indeed, he did prefer the more quiet parts of life.

(Had no internet for a while. I'm back now.)


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

*would look at the flower in the garden*


----------



## Mambi (Feb 23, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius awakens with a start, having fallen into a nap among the fountains.  He nervously scans the room to see if anyone noticed but is quickly distracted by the grumbling of his stomach.  He hops out of fountain, slips into his jacket and fixes his crest feathers.>_
> 
> "I should probably catch up with the host and mingle.  By a buffet table..."



_<seeing the cat lost in dancing and seeing several guests entering a room and exiting with food, you decide to munch for now and catch up with the cat later. As you enter the main dining hall, you see a stack of plates and a huge spread of food on a massive circular table in the centre of  the room. In one side is what looks like a juice bar operated by a fox, while a large chocolate fountain pours different shades of brown like an odd rainbow as a flat waterfall from a spout to a bowl, several guests passing strawberries on a fork through it. You see a few guests reaching into a plate to grab cheese actively on fire but touching and eating it without any apparent harm somehow. Off to one side, several rabbits are carrying trays from a double-door to one side, where incredible aromas are emerging from behind it> _


----------



## Mambi (Feb 23, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> The man gave a nod, and a friendly smile, watching the lizard sit down next to him.
> "You may call me Sir Hemmingsworth," he replied with a half-bow; a little awkward given the position. "Or, just Derek if you'd like. I'm in no fuss about formalities."
> 
> First time here? Perhaps, he had lived such a long life that certain things elude his memories. Being a keeper of knowledge wasn't his job, anyway.
> ...


_
<the lizard nods and sits comfortably in the empty chair> _Oh, so you're a multidimensional traveller too? Mambi gets a lot of visitors from different realms. Me I'm local but enjoy the peace this place offers. _<listens to the faint thumping of the music and smiles>_ Well, mostly peace this place offers in many areas anyway. Apparently there is a dance competition happening later on, but I leave that to those who enjoy it more personally. 

I do find this place is excellent for learning and playing with odd spatial forces though. Mambi has some excellent technology here, as you might have seen they just made a stable timelooped torus inside a tesseract in one of the containment cubes. I'll have to ask him what that was all about later on, but at any rate, he's got an excellent library and the garden is very relaxing too._ <quickly looks you over>_ You strike me as a scholar though, a creature of intellect and reservation. Do you have any particular fields of interest? Maybe there's something here you may like...


----------



## Mambi (Feb 23, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> *would look at the flower in the garden*



_<the flower smells nice>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 23, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<seeing the cat lost in dancing and seeing several guests entering a room and exiting with food, you decide to munch for now and catch up with the cat later. As you enter the main dining hall, you see a stack of plates and a huge spread of food on a massive circular table in the centre of  the room. In one side is what looks like a juice bar operated by a fox, while a large chocolate fountain pours different shades of brown like an odd rainbow as a flat waterfall from a spout to a bowl, several guests passing strawberries on a fork through it. You see a few guests reaching into a plate to grab cheese actively on fire but touching and eating it without any apparent harm somehow. Off to one side, several rabbits are carrying trays from a double-door to one side, where incredible aromas are emerging from behind it> _


_
<Marius approaches the table, transfixed by the chocolate fountain. With a quick scan of the area he judges the probability of success of sticking his head in the fountain without being noticed.  He sees the fox staring at him and reluctantly abandons the plan.  Instead, he walks over.>_

"Hello, My name is Marius and I'm a merganser."

_<The fox blinks, unsure of what to say.>
_
"I'll take a mango juice, please."

_<Upon receiving his drink, he takes a sip.>_

"So what's the story with the rabbits?"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 23, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius approaches the table, transfixed by the chocolate fountain. With a quick scan of the area he judges the probability of success of sticking his head in the fountain without being noticed.  He sees the fox staring at him and reluctantly abandons the plan.  Instead, he walks over.>_
> 
> "Hello, My name is Marius and I'm a merganser."
> 
> ...


_
<the fox pours you some fresh juice from a tumbler and looks over at a rabbit replenishing a fruit tray>_ Oh them? They offered to help out at the party so Mambi just let them basically. We told them that we got it covered but they insisted. _<he leans close and whispers>_ "rumour is he saved their lives a few years ago and they feel grateful."_<shrugs and smiles, standing straighter again>_ Who am I to judge what makes people happy, and they are a great help. 

Or do you mean the holographic bunnies? If so, that's all one bunny, Aurora, the realm's resident AI <_smiles_>. Press any red button oa console to get her to help you out or accessing anything, and since she's everywhere there's no waiting on her even if she's helping someone else. She can be very useful but I should warn you, she's kind of literal-minded, but really tries to be helpful so pay her no mind. She's a rabbit I think just because she wants to be maybe? _<thinks hard for a moment>_ I suppose she can be anything she wants to...never actually asked her about that. Huh! I suppose it never really came up before. <_shrugs_>

Anyway that's the story on the bunnies bud. As for me, I'm just helping a friend out, and swap out every now and then to go play myself. Feel free to help yourself to anything you want to munch on, we got lots in the back. <_he grabs a bite of an apple while talking to you> _


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Feb 23, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as you travel virtually through the home that seems familiar yet so different, you can't help but feel an odd sense of trespassing. After all, this isn't your dimension nor is it your home, but it is the home of someone real, right? There's family pictures on the wall...even though they seem to be canines, and then it hits you. If this VR tech can see anywhere, this is the ultimate spy tool!!! How did the cat not take such power and use it nefariously??? Then you remember that the can can portal around at will anywhere and you see it wouldn't matter. Still though, to be sitting in the ultimate voyeur tool...this was a "great power great responsibility" moment for sure!>
> 
> <you tense slightly as you pass through the bathroom door and hear the shower going. Surely what are you going to find in the steam? Can you handle the idea, the thought, of anthropomorphicisation? True the entire party you are in is giving you a taste of it but still! You remind yourself this is not you but just an alternate you and take a deep breath. You cautiously poke your head through the shower to see knowing that you are effectively invisible, and see a rather handsome bipedal dog soaping up his fur, no the look isn't quite right, more like a wolf!!! While the VR unit is currently blurring all genitals on you by default, you can clearly see the wolf is very muscular and toned, seeming quite handsome actually with his wet fur well managed and groomed and his large claws trimmed and neat. You see him soaping behind his large protruding ears on his head with his eyes closed, looking rather sexy in his own way actually as you watch the the soap runs off his long bushy tail. Having seen enough, you leave him to his shower and phase yourself virtually back to the front door>_
> 
> (close enough on the reference! <*BONUS HUGS as the cat pounces on you!!!*> In the comics, the home of "Captain Carrot and his amazing Zoo Crew" was a parallel earth of animals. Pre-Crisis of infinite earths, it was called Earth-C, and post Crisis/new52 it is called Earth 26. Hence you're in dimension 26(c))


( _unblurs genitals  *just kidding lol*) 

What the hell?  _

<Murichurado stands in the foyer adjacent to the door, heart pounding in his chest. Conflicting thoughts rushed through his brain. He'd always daydreamed that the animal version of himself would be a majestic wolf or lion, but with noodle arms and a head that resembled a satellite dish, he knew that was wishful thinking. He was expecting a blind Chimpanzee on drugs lazily tossing empty doritos bags on the ground. But His alternate self was that sexy thing?   How the heck did that version wind up with all the lucky genes? Murichurado flashes back to his nightmarish years of high school where he more resembled a stickbug than a wolf, unable to do a single pushup in gym class. Of course he had no chance of finding romance (although that might've been hampered due to his unfortunate passion for anime). >    

_I wonder how many chicks this guy picks up. Bet it's somewhere in the hundreds.  

 < _Murichurado struggles between his conscience and insatiable envy.  > 

_Does it matter? It's his life, not mine. Besides, that's probably not even me. Like what are the odds two alternate versions of themselves live in the same house? That would be kinda freaky anyways...  

< _Suddenly Murichurado hears a whoosh coming up from above him, and the sound of paws scraping against ceramic. > 

H-Hey, what's that portal doing here w-woahhhhh!! 

< It was the wolf speaking. Immeadiately after he hears a thud and a splash of water. Then a scream and all was silent. Murichurado rushes back up the stairs just in time to see a very familiar looking portal curl in on itself and vanish. The wolf is gone. There's a giant puddle of water surrounding the bathtub. > 

_Nope, just like me. _


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Feb 24, 2021)

< Murichumado was just taking a shower. Nothing exciting about that, right? Well, that's what the anthropomorphic wolf was thinking as he lathered behind his fuzzy ears with globs of shampoo, the lather running down his back and off his long bushy tail. Well, that and the upcoming term paper due for his EN103 College literature course. One of the downsides of having thick fur was the amount of soap it took to get clean. > 

_At least I'm not a cat though, I'd hate to have to lick myself clean. _

< He shudders, his tongue aching at the thought. One of his best friends is a snow leopard, he can't imagine how long a coat like that takes to maintain properly. Suddenly his nose sticks up in the air, sniffing intuitively. He gets the instinctual feeling he's being watched, but a brief glimpse behind the shower curtain reveals nothing but empty space. He continues to sniff the air tentatively. He's had girlfriends who snuck into his house to take pictures before. Heck, one time a male bunny with a vore fetish tried to sneak into his pantry while he was asleep. He lets out an annoyed growl. > 

_Ever since Twilight came out, us wolves are only seen as sex objects. I almost wish I was a different species, then nobody'd constantly beg me for nude selfies. 

< _Suddenly a swirling portal appears, right in the wall of the shower. The surprise causes Murichumado to slip and fall, letting out a startled cry before his head whacks the bottom of the tub. He instinctively reaches for the towel rack, grabbing one just in time before tumbling through the portal. Yelping in surprise, he tumbles through to find himself splayed out on the middle of a dance floor, sopping wet and with bubbles still visible in his fur>


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 25, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the flower smells nice>_


*smiles*


----------



## Mambi (Feb 25, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> ( _unblurs genitals  *just kidding lol*)
> 
> What the hell?  _
> 
> ...



_<you sit in the VR chair stumped. What did you just witness? This is live, right? You look at the display and sure enough, that is today's date and time showing. But...that means that somewhere here there is a wolf that's living your life? Like, literally somewhere in this building??? You lift off the headset and look around for a moment, seeing several new guests since you sat down but not the wolf you just witnessed. Seeing one of those holographic bunnies standing nearby, you call over to her>_

"Hey, did a wolf just arrive by any chance?" _<the rabbit turns and replies>_ Affirmative, a new lupine guest has arrived and is currently in the dance floor downstairs. 

_<you sit for a moment, deciding what to do. Should you meet him? Is he really you? Would he know you? What should you do? Your heart races as you decide>_


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 25, 2021)

*wonders if there's a potion room or somthing*


----------



## Mambi (Feb 25, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> < Murichumado was just taking a shower. Nothing exciting about that, right? Well, that's what the anthropomorphic wolf was thinking as he lathered behind his fuzzy ears with globs of shampoo, the lather running down his back and off his long bushy tail. Well, that and the upcoming term paper due for his EN103 College literature course. One of the downsides of having thick fur was the amount of soap it took to get clean. >
> 
> _At least I'm not a cat though, I'd hate to have to lick myself clean. _
> 
> ...



<_Seeing the new arrival, the cat dances up to you and smiles> _Well greetings and welcome to the party!!! Ummm, there was no rush though, you could have gotten fully changed first. _<he laughs and presses an amber button on a console. An amber light shines on you as the water lifts off your fur and collects in a floating ball. As the light stops shining on you, the ball floats over to a fountain and merges with it while you now stand with your fur fully dried> _So help yourself to anything, snacks, dancing, whatever you're in the mood for! Odds are we got it, this is a big place with lots of cool stuff.

_<he looks closely at you>_ Funny though, I'd swear we'd met earlier, you seem so familiar somehow! Huh! _<he shrugs and bops around to the beat>_


----------



## Mambi (Feb 25, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> *wonders if there's a potion room or somthing*



_<seeing you still standing around looking confused since your new friend Tenshi left, the deer Lisa approaches you>_ 

Um, hi. You seem lost, need a hand? Red button's there anytime, though I get that not everyone wants to deal with Aurora. She still creeps me out a bit honestly. <_blush>_


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 25, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<seeing you still standing around looking confused since your new friend Tenshi left, the deer Lisa approaches you>_
> 
> Um, hi. You seem lost, need a hand? Red button's there anytime, though I get that not everyone wants to deal with Aurora. She still creeps me out a bit honestly. <_blush>_


"oh um yea i kinda am... to be honest... yea she is creepy...." *blushes too*


----------



## Mambi (Feb 25, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> "oh um yea i kinda am... to be honest... yea she is creepy...." *blushes too*



_<she tilts her head>_ Soooo, where are you trying to get to, friend? I know the place pretty well...


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 25, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she tilts her head>_ Soooo, where are you trying to get to, friend? I know the place pretty well...


"well i'm trying to find a place to... transform myself... wehter it be by potoin or something"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 25, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> "well i'm trying to find a place to... transform myself... wehter it be by potoin or something"


_<she thinks hard>_ Well I suppose the holographic systems can do pretty much anything but that's all illusion. Maybe the medical bay can reconfigure you? We don't really have any transformation potions laying around normally though...we kind of pride ourselves on accepting people as they are no matter what that is. <_giggle_>


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 25, 2021)

"i know but... i want to.... be different you know? cause i'm just a human"


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 25, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she thinks hard>_ Well I suppose the holographic systems can do pretty much anything but that's all illusion. Maybe the medical bay can reconfigure you? We don't really have any transformation potions laying around normally though...we kind of pride ourselves on accepting people as they are no matter what that is. <_giggle_>


"i know but... i want to.... be different you know? cause i'm just a human"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 25, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> "i know but... i want to.... be different you know? cause i'm just a human"



Well that's fine dear, decent humans are welcome here too. In fact there's a few around right now, one's right over there! <_she points to the human in the VR chair>_. Regardless, if you want to change yourself, that's all I can think of that could do it around here, sorry. <_shrugs>_


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 25, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Well that's fine dear, decent humans are welcome here too. In fact there's a few around right now, one's right over there! <_she points to the human in the VR chair>_. Regardless, if you want to change yourself, that's all I can think of that could do it around here, sorry. <_shrugs>_


"it's ok i mean i could try the med bay"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 25, 2021)

Well, @florance the fox I'd recommend against it personally as you're fine as you are, but it's down the hall. Look for the red cross on the white door and, um, good luck? <_shrug_>


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 25, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Well, @florance the fox I'd recommend against it personally as you're fine as you are, but it's down the hall. Look for the red cross on the white door and, um, good luck? <_shrug_>


*smiles* "it's ok i'm a furry and a tranformation liker" *goes to med bay*


----------



## Mambi (Feb 25, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> *smiles* "it's ok i'm a furry and a tranformation liker" *goes to med bay*


_
<as you open the door, you see a bed and several unknown devices, as well as several robot exoskeletons and other odd shaped mechanical shapes. As you walk through the door, the same holographic rabbit from before appears, except this time she is wearing a skimpy nurse's uniform and a hat. She turns to you and speaks softly> _

Welcome to the infirmary. Scanners show no emergency-level injuries are being detected your biotics at this time. How may I assist you?


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 25, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as you open the door, you see a bed and several unknown devices, as well as several robot exoskeletons and other odd shaped mechanical shapes. As you walk through the door, the same holographic rabbit from before appears, except this time she is wearing a skimpy nurse's uniform and a hat. She turns to you and speaks softly> _
> 
> Welcome to the infirmary. Scanners show no emergency-level injuries are being detected your biotics at this time. How may I assist you?


"!! oh i'm looking to see if i could.. transform myself here"


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Feb 26, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<you sit in the VR chair stumped. What did you just witness? This is live, right? You look at the display and sure enough, that is today's date and time showing. But...that means that somewhere here there is a wolf that's living your life? Like, literally somewhere in this building??? You lift off the headset and look around for a moment, seeing several new guests since you sat down but not the wolf you just witnessed. Seeing one of those holographic bunnies standing nearby, you call over to her>_
> 
> "Hey, did a wolf just arrive by any chance?" _<the rabbit turns and replies>_ Affirmative, a new lupine guest has arrived and is currently in the dance floor downstairs.
> 
> _<you sit for a moment, deciding what to do. Should you meet him? Is he really you? Would he know you? What should you do? Your heart races as you decide>_


<Murichurado's heart pounds in his chest. What the hell is happening? The wolf, a parallel version of himself, no less, is currently at the same spot he tumbled into this dreamlike world himself. Should he talk to him? A stupid look of concentration masks his face as he becomes lost in the swirling mass of thoughts in his mind. > 

_What the hell would I say? No doubt the wolf has no idea that I even exist. He'd probably eat me alive if I saunter up and tell a wolf I was spying on him in the bathroom and that I'm him from another universe.  _

< He puts down the goggles and paces about the room, struggling to make up his mind. Heck, he's still trying to comprehend it all. After an extensive brainstorming session, he decides to wait until the wolf becomes more acquainted with this place before he interacts with him. He creeps over to the dance floor, hoping to keep an eye on the wolf from a distance. >


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Feb 26, 2021)

Mambi said:


> <_Seeing the new arrival, the cat dances up to you and smiles> _Well greetings and welcome to the party!!! Ummm, there was no rush though, you could have gotten fully changed first. _<he laughs and presses an amber button on a console. An amber light shines on you as the water lifts off your fur and collects in a floating ball. As the light stops shining on you, the ball floats over to a fountain and merges with it while you now stand with your fur fully dried> _So help yourself to anything, snacks, dancing, whatever you're in the mood for! Odds are we got it, this is a big place with lots of cool stuff.
> 
> _<he looks closely at you>_ Funny though, I'd swear we'd met earlier, you seem so familiar somehow! Huh! _<he shrugs and bops around to the beat>_


_What the flying hell? <_ Murichumado thinks to himself as he watches the water collect in a floating ball above him.  His thick coat is now completely dry, a feat that would normally take hours with a towel. He barely hears the cat continue to talk, mesmerized as the ball floats over to a fountain and merges with it. >

_Am I in a dream? How hard did I hit my head in the shower?  <_His thoughts spill out over his consciousness, leaving him frozen for several seconds with a blank, dopey stare on his face. Finally catching himself, he turns to find an anthropomorphic cat moving in time with the hip dance music playing out over the speakers. Behind him, other anthros are bopping to the beat. > 

_Wait, am I in a nightclub?  How on Furth (fur + Earth stupid pun lol) did I get here?  <_Muzzle agape, he turns to the cat.>  

 Where the heck am I?  How did I get here? < He glances down to find only a towel wrapped around his body. His face turns red as his ears fold flat against his skull, tail between his legs. >  And... erm, you wouldn't happen to have some clothes I can borrow?


----------



## The-Courier (Feb 26, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the lizard nods and sits comfortably in the empty chair> _Oh, so you're a multidimensional traveller too? Mambi gets a lot of visitors from different realms. Me I'm local but enjoy the peace this place offers. _<listens to the faint thumping of the music and smiles>_ Well, mostly peace this place offers in many areas anyway. Apparently there is a dance competition happening later on, but I leave that to those who enjoy it more personally.
> 
> I do find this place is excellent for learning and playing with odd spatial forces though. Mambi has some excellent technology here, as you might have seen they just made a stable timelooped torus inside a tesseract in one of the containment cubes. I'll have to ask him what that was all about later on, but at any rate, he's got an excellent library and the garden is very relaxing too._ <quickly looks you over>_ You strike me as a scholar though, a creature of intellect and reservation. Do you have any particular fields of interest? Maybe there's something here you may like...



"I've always been more omniversal than multi-dimensional, but, I suppose yes, I am," he replied with a smile. Odd technology? Certainly a place for his protégé to gallivant about in if he weren't off doing... whatever he was doing with his own private military. He doubted the boy would even come at his request; or even care to see it for that matter.

"I typically don't get much time to myself nowadays, so I haven't really indulged in any hobbies as of late. I suppose one that has stuck with me throughout the years has been the allure of seeing new universes."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 26, 2021)

_<Marius thanks the fox and sips his mango juice as he walks around the table looking at the food choices.  His eyes grow wide when he sees a tray of sushi.  Reaching into his inside jacket pocket, he produces a small, ornate wooden box. Inside is his is most prized possession; a set of golden chopsticks inlaid with tiny rubies and onyx stones arranged to spell his name.  He takes the entire tray and studies the arrangement of sushi as if each roll was a painting in a museum.  One at a time, he selects a roll and eats it, savoring each one.  When finally satiated, he wipes off the chopsticks and returns them to the box.   Rested and full, he proceeds to a console and smashes the red button.>_


----------



## Mambi (Feb 26, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> "!! oh i'm looking to see if i could.. transform myself here"


_
<the rabbit looks you over closely as lights blink on a display behind her>_ While we can restore and accelerate any cellular repairs required, I regret to inform you we do not currently have the ability to alter the DNA beyond the patient's base-standard for their species. In addition, any superficial surface-level alteration surgery would be excruciatingly painful, irreversible, and would have a 28% chance of rejection...therefore not recommended. 

Do you have any other medical needs at this time?


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 26, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the rabbit looks you over closely as lights blink on a display behind her>_ While we can restore and accelerate any cellular repairs required, I regret to inform you we do not currently have the ability to alter the DNA beyond the patient's base-standard for their species. In addition, any superficial surface-level alteration surgery would be excruciatingly painful, irreversible, and would have a 28% chance of rejection...therefore not recommended.
> 
> Do you have any other medical needs at this time?


"....no i'm good" *would head out of the room sighing*


----------



## Mambi (Feb 26, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> <Murichurado's heart pounds in his chest. What the hell is happening? The wolf, a parallel version of himself, no less, is currently at the same spot he tumbled into this dreamlike world himself. Should he talk to him? A stupid look of concentration masks his face as he becomes lost in the swirling mass of thoughts in his mind. >
> 
> _What the hell would I say? No doubt the wolf has no idea that I even exist. He'd probably eat me alive if I saunter up and tell a wolf I was spying on him in the bathroom and that I'm him from another universe.  _
> 
> < He puts down the goggles and paces about the room, struggling to make up his mind. Heck, he's still trying to comprehend it all. After an extensive brainstorming session, he decides to wait until the wolf becomes more acquainted with this place before he interacts with him. He creeps over to the dance floor, hoping to keep an eye on the wolf from a distance. >


_
<going downstairs again to the music and lights, you see the cat grooving while talking to your lupine counterpart. Overcome with curiosity, you see the cat dry off the wolf and get a sense of deja-vu as this happened to you as well. You go over to a chair and grabbing a juice from a passing tray, sit casually and watch the wolf subtily>_


----------



## Mambi (Feb 26, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> _What the flying hell? <_ Murichumado thinks to himself as he watches the water collect in a floating ball above him.  His thick coat is now completely dry, a feat that would normally take hours with a towel. He barely hears the cat continue to talk, mesmerized as the ball floats over to a fountain and merges with it. >
> 
> _Am I in a dream? How hard did I hit my head in the shower?  <_His thoughts spill out over his consciousness, leaving him frozen for several seconds with a blank, dopey stare on his face. Finally catching himself, he turns to find an anthropomorphic cat moving in time with the hip dance music playing out over the speakers. Behind him, other anthros are bopping to the beat. >
> 
> ...


_
<the cat giggles and explains>_ Well, you're in my realm and this isn't a club, it's just a party I'm throwing! You got here by invitation probably, I sent out some rifts and an open invite so I'm guessing you just fell through one_. <looks you over> _And apparently straight from the bathtub it seems! <he laughs and points to a door marked "supplies"> Here, you can go in there and make any clothing you want, I'll be dancing out here and...
_
<the cat stops suddenly and tilts his head curiously_> Woah, deja-vu. For real, I...I swear I've had this conversation before, just today! That's so odd!!!

_<you leave the cat to his confusion and enter the room. Inside the room, you see a large wall of computer monitors and several large tubes and other assorted technology. A large plastic box is clearly the centrepiece of the room, as most of the other units link to it, as the cat finally joins you, and walks you over to one of the monitors on the wall. > _

Ok, simple enough to use...use this interface here to choose the clothing and textures/colours you want, and when you like what you see, press the brown button over here <_points_> and they'll be made in the box. Use the dials and buttons there to scroll through the options, and alter them in any way with the interface below it. You can get changed anywhere here, and we'll see you when you're done! I'll just be outside. 

_<the cat leaves and notices a human watching them closely as he closes the door>_


----------



## Mambi (Feb 26, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> "I've always been more omniversal than multi-dimensional, but, I suppose yes, I am," he replied with a smile. Odd technology? Certainly a place for his protégé to gallivant about in if he weren't off doing... whatever he was doing with his own private military. He doubted the boy would even come at his request; or even care to see it for that matter.
> 
> "I typically don't get much time to myself nowadays, so I haven't really indulged in any hobbies as of late. I suppose one that has stuck with me throughout the years has been the allure of seeing new universes."


_
<the lizard beams with that>_ Oh then you are in the right room all right. Mambi's got some amazing telescopes here, plus that rift over there is literally another universe. _<he points with his tail to the roped-off rift_> It's fascinating to see what happens in different environments, isn't it? Different physics, different chemistry, amazing results. 

Why just the other day I was looking at a planet circling a black hole instead of a star, and since the energy output is ultraviolet and X-ray primarily, all the plants have developed a high-energy chlorophyll equivalent, so the leaves are black and purple instead of green, and the plants are huge! It was quite amazing to see the forests and fields on that world. Another one I saw had a high-gravity planet, so all the plants were stronger than steel! There, a daily growing under a vehicle toppled it _overnight...lifted it just like a car jack! 

<the lizard blushes a little_> Oh sorry, my interest is primary exobiology so I get excited discussing it. But yes, I love exploring new places too...


----------



## Mambi (Feb 26, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius thanks the fox and sips his mango juice as he walks around the table looking at the food choices.  His eyes grow wide when he sees a tray of sushi.  Reaching into his inside jacket pocket, he produces a small, ornate wooden box. Inside is his is most prized possession; a set of golden chopsticks inlaid with tiny rubies and onyx stones arranged to spell his name.  He takes the entire tray and studies the arrangement of sushi as if each roll was a painting in a museum.  One at a time, he selects a roll and eats it, savoring each one.  When finally satiated, he wipes off the chopsticks and returns them to the box.   Rested and full, he proceeds to a console and smashes the red button.>_


_
<while enjoying the sushi thoroughly, you do notice that it tastes slightly different than expected. Carefully examining a piece to learn why, you see that the meat inside is not actually fish but rather seems like a fish-flavoured tofu-like substance. Looking closer at the table, you see that there is no actual meat on the table at all, but rather flavoured tofu pieces when applicable. You smell the fish-like substance and are amazed at how closely it resembles your precious meats, realizing that the cat is apparently a vegetarian. Still delicious though, you swallow the last piece and press the button as a semi-transparent holographic rabbit shimmers and appears before you with a friendly smile>_

Greeting and welcome, how may I assist you?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 26, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Greeting and welcome, how may I assist you?



<Marius studies the holographic rabbit with a delighted smile.  He pokes a fwinger through the projection>

"Hi.  My name is Marius and I'm a merganser.  There's a fox back there who said you might have chosen a rabbit for your representative form...you, uh, ever try being a duck?"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 26, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> <Marius studies the holographic rabbit with a delighted smile.  He pokes a fwinger through the projection>
> 
> "Hi.  My name is Marius and I'm a merganser.  There's a fox back there who said you might have chosen a rabbit for your representative form...you, uh, ever try being a duck?"



_<she looks down at your finger as it passes through her bemused>_ I am Aurora, and I am this structure you are inside. This form is merely a projection, and the appearance and subspecies was selected by my original designer during creation. It appears pleasing to most so alteration has not been considered in recent time, however if you wish I can show you an alternate form. _<she waves her paw for a moment, and suddenly beside her shimmers an almost identical version of the bunny in minimal clothing and blue transparent look, except instead of long ears and a fluffy tail, the image clearly has a bill, webbed feet, and is shorter with feathers made of light coming from her>

<the image of the duck bows and stands close to the rabbit, as they both smile and speak to you in unison> _This would be the alternate look if my subspecies was selected to be Anatidae. If you approve of this alternate design, I can arrange this form to be selected for you in the future.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 26, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> "....no i'm good" *would head out of the room sighing*


_
<as you re-emerge into the main hall, you see the dancing guests at the far end enjoying the lightshow and the music with the cat himself bopping his hips to the beat, and the dining room enterance to your right, with several people coming out holding snacks and other goodies>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 26, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the image of the duck bows and stands close to the rabbit, as they both smile and speak to you in unison> _This would be the alternate look if my subspecies was selected to be Anatidae. If you approve of this alternate design, I can arrange this form to be selected for you in the future.



_<Marius returns the bow as is customary for his species and blushes despite only wearing a jacket himself.>  _
"Wow, much better!  So I've hit the fountains and the buffet and I feel like a mooch while your serving all these guests.  Anything I can do to help?"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 26, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius returns the bow as is customary for his species and blushes despite only wearing a jacket himself.>  _
> "Wow, much better!  So I've hit the fountains and the buffet and I feel like a mooch while your serving all these guests.  Anything I can do to help?"



_<the rabbit looks at the duck and nods, vanishing with a staticy shimmer, as the duck's image remains and continues uninterrupted in the same polite female robotic voice_> 
I am not certain contact with the fountains is recommended, as internal scanners show the tactile strength of the fountain exceeds your estimated bone structure compression force. Contact with the buffet section would be disruptive to other guests but injuries would be minor. If medical aid is required, the infirmary is located down that hall. _<she points to the white door with the red cross and then folds her hands behind her back politely> 

<she stops for a moment and then speaks coldly> _As to your other inquiry, at the moment no assistance is required in the _physical _sense, however I believe you may possess a unique skillset that may be able to utilize if you are willing. <_she tilts her head slightly>_ Are you able to provide "humour", or teach methods of providing it? I have attempted to do so for presentation purposes, but several guests have informed me that I required massive adjustment to my humour subroutines...to summarize their _actual _responses to my attempts. If this requests encompasses your definition of "anything I can do", my references are limited and any assistance in this matter would be appreciated. _<you stare at her unblinking eyes...unsure what to say to such an unexpected request from her>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 26, 2021)

"Humor, eh? Well, you're in luck; it's a well known fact that ducks are the funniest animals on the planet!" 

_<Marius rubs the under part of his bill where a chin would be as he momentarily stares off into space.>_

"Though, I have no idea why..."
_
<He snaps back to attention>_

"Well, different people find different things to be funny and there are lots of different types of humor; _<counting off on his four fwingers>_ satire, impressions, word play, puns, parody, pranks, joke telling, slapstick..._<he stops after running out of fwingers>_ the idea is to make someone laugh. Sometimes it's at someone else's expense and there's a limit to how far that can go before it's not funny anymore. Anything in particular you're interested in?"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 27, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Humor, eh? Well, you're in luck; it's a well known fact that ducks are the funniest animals on the planet!"
> 
> _<Marius rubs the under part of his bill where a chin would be as he momentarily stares off into space.>_
> 
> ...



_<she listens unblinking as you describe the styles, then asks in an inquisitive tone> _So the concept of humour is random then and by nature illogical? If the idea is to make others laugh, and anyone can laugh over anything or not, then by your definition literally *any* action can be deemed humourous, even actions that cause harm to a per-defined point that varies depending on the individual with no feedback mechanism to prepare. If true, that would make the details of how to provide "humour" nebulous and undefinable. Have I misinterpreted your statements? <_the duck image blinks twice and tilts her head>_

As to particular points of reference, based on previous feedback, I would like to focus on "pun" and "parody" and "jokes" and redefine from there, as your advice should be of the nature that they can be easily incorporated into my verbal subroutines. Caution: due to my avatar's intangible form subcategory: slapstick may not be practical.


----------



## The-Courier (Feb 28, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the lizard beams with that>_ Oh then you are in the right room all right. Mambi's got some amazing telescopes here, plus that rift over there is literally another universe. _<he points with his tail to the roped-off rift_> It's fascinating to see what happens in different environments, isn't it? Different physics, different chemistry, amazing results.
> 
> Why just the other day I was looking at a planet circling a black hole instead of a star, and since the energy output is ultraviolet and X-ray primarily, all the plants have developed a high-energy chlorophyll equivalent, so the leaves are black and purple instead of green, and the plants are huge! It was quite amazing to see the forests and fields on that world. Another one I saw had a high-gravity planet, so all the plants were stronger than steel! There, a daily growing under a vehicle toppled it _overnight...lifted it just like a car jack!
> 
> <the lizard blushes a little_> Oh sorry, my interest is primary exobiology so I get excited discussing it. But yes, I love exploring new places too...



"I was always more focused on the art of civilization and how one could grow under the conditions of their universe," Hemmingsworth replied, reclining back into the couch. His appearance placed him somewhere in his sixties, or maybe seventies - but his eyes conveyed that he was _far_ older than he looked.
"My primary hobby is the art of sword-fighting, one could say. My duties place me as the head of the warrior branch of my particular religious order. We have different chapters all over the omniverse, but they all ultimately report to the heads of the different branches."

Clearing his throat, Hemmingsworth supposed that he could indulge such information - it wasn't like his own order wasn't down-low. They were everywhere, almost.
"My own protégé runs a private military. I can barely keep a leash on him when he gets out of hand, but he listens to me."


----------



## Mambi (Feb 28, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> "I was always more focused on the art of civilization and how one could grow under the conditions of their universe," Hemmingsworth replied, reclining back into the couch. His appearance placed him somewhere in his sixties, or maybe seventies - but his eyes conveyed that he was _far_ older than he looked.
> "My primary hobby is the art of sword-fighting, one could say. My duties place me as the head of the warrior branch of my particular religious order. We have different chapters all over the omniverse, but they all ultimately report to the heads of the different branches."
> 
> Clearing his throat, Hemmingsworth supposed that he could indulge such information - it wasn't like his own order wasn't down-low. They were everywhere, almost.
> "My own protégé runs a private military. I can barely keep a leash on him when he gets out of hand, but he listens to me."


_
<the lizard looks on amazed> _Ah, I knew you were cultured, it's only natural that would be your interest. If you're interested in the growth of civilizations though, are you aware that Mambi and this structure dates back close to 4000 years? It's true...he told me the tale. Mambi stopped aging after he got his powers and that predated the Egyptian pharaohs based on his description. Plus most of the technology here comes from the Andromeda galaxy before their war when they were at their peak, and that was a good 2500 years ago. Do you see? You are literally sitting in a historical museum that personally observed the rise of civilization! _<the lizard laughs_> But yeah, Mambi can tell you tales he personally witnessed from centuries, and he's travelled around so he saw a lot.

So you're a religious warrior as well? Interesting! Is you protege here at the party as well? We welcome all faiths in this place, so that won't be a problem, but may I ask what the root beliefs are? Reigious discussions are always so fascinating when done in peace and not for conversion, and if branches are ahcross the omniverse, it is clearly a multitiered orginization, presumably with a hierarchy. Though if you have protege's with private paramilitaries, I'm going to assume you are not necessarily a "turn the other cheek" pacifist sort of faith? <_grins and listens intently_>


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 28, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she listens unblinking as you describe the styles, then asks in an inquisitive tone> _So the concept of humour is random then and by nature illogical? If the idea is to make others laugh, and anyone can laugh over anything or not, then by your definition literally *any* action can be deemed humourous, even actions that cause harm to a per-defined point that varies depending on the individual with no feedback mechanism to prepare. If true, that would make the details of how to provide "humour" nebulous and undefinable. Have I misinterpreted your statements? <_the duck image blinks twice and tilts her head>_
> 
> As to particular points of reference, based on previous feedback, I would like to focus on "pun" and "parody" and "jokes" and redefine from there, as your advice should be of the nature that they can be easily incorporated into my verbal subroutines. Caution: due to my avatar's intangible form subcategory: slapstick may not be practical.



"Well, yes, humor is very subjective.  I suppose physical comedy would be a little difficult in your cur-..."
_
<Marius trails off as he watches a line of rabbits taking away empty platters of food and replacing them with full ones.  An uncharacteristically evil grin grows on on his face.  He winks at Aurora and stops one of the rabbits.>_

"Hold on there, little rabbit friend." _<He places his fwingers on top of the rabbit's head and lifts him up off the ground, rotating him so they are face to face before gently setting him back on the ground.>_ "What kind of pies are those?"


----------



## The-Courier (Feb 28, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the lizard looks on amazed> _Ah, I knew you were cultured, it's only natural that would be your interest. If you're interested in the growth of civilizations though, are you aware that Mambi and this structure dates back close to 4000 years? It's true...he told me the tale. Mambi stopped aging after he got his powers and that predated the Egyptian pharaohs based on his description. Plus most of the technology here comes from the Andromeda galaxy before their war when they were at their peak, and that was a good 2500 years ago. Do you see? You are literally sitting in a historical museum that personally observed the rise of civilization! _<the lizard laughs_> But yeah, Mambi can tell you tales he personally witnessed from centuries, and he's travelled around so he saw a lot.
> 
> So you're a religious warrior as well? Interesting! Is you protege here at the party as well? We welcome all faiths in this place, so that won't be a problem, but may I ask what the root beliefs are? Reigious discussions are always so fascinating when done in peace and not for conversion, and if branches are ahcross the omniverse, it is clearly a multitiered orginization, presumably with a hierarchy. Though if you have protege's with private paramilitaries, I'm going to assume you are not necessarily a "turn the other cheek" pacifist sort of faith? <_grins and listens intently_>


"We are far from pacifist, but most of the other branches avoid getting into combat if they can," the man replied with a small, friendly gesture. He leaned forward, draping his arms in his lap and folding his hands.
"My protégé is currently in a different universe helping to... relieve an empire from constant war. He's been making great strides."

Getting back to the primary topic, he simply cleared his throat.
"We follow two gods that ascended from normal beings, the current head of our order did the same, though in a... different manner. When he infused himself with the multiverse he came from, he offered me the same deal. I... rejected it to keep my own humanity."
Hemmingsworth cleared his throat and gave a friendly smile. He wasn't going to say his own age out of the blue, but if asked he held no qualms in doing so.

"The warrior branch of our order specializes in carrying out personal tasks from the gods themselves. That typically involves rather unsavory things, such as assassination of those who would be a threat if left unchecked."


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Mar 1, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat giggles and explains>_ Well, you're in my realm and this isn't a club, it's just a party I'm throwing! You got here by invitation probably, I sent out some rifts and an open invite so I'm guessing you just fell through one_. <looks you over> _And apparently straight from the bathtub it seems! <he laughs and points to a door marked "supplies"> Here, you can go in there and make any clothing you want, I'll be dancing out here and...
> 
> _<the cat stops suddenly and tilts his head curiously_> Woah, deja-vu. For real, I...I swear I've had this conversation before, just today! That's so odd!!!
> 
> ...


_What does he mean, "deja vu?" Does he have a weird fetish for abducting people from bathrooms?  < _He pushes that thought outside and turns his attention to the device.> 

_All right... should be easy enough  <_Murichumado thinks, scrolling through the outfits. > _I need something that's not too flashy, something that just lets me blend in with the background. _<He stops on a simple red t-shirt, black hoodie, and tan cargo shorts. The hoodie and t-shirt come out fine, but he has to re-print the pants multiple times to get his tail-hole right. He gets a little frustrated but after multiple attempts and mashing buttons his tail finally fits through the hole correctly. He admires himself briefly, doing a couple flex poses in the mirror. Finally feeling satisfied, he reopens the door and examines the party for the first time. > 

_There's a lot more to this than I thought... but I might as well enjoy whatever this place is while I'm stuck here.  _< He looks over the dance floor to see a bunch of animals bopping to the beat of club music. The music pulses throughout the room, filling it with a vibrant energy. Murichumado isn't much of a party animal, though, at least not without a few drinks first. Besides, he wants to explore the full extent of this place. He walks up back to the cat who spoke to him earlier.  He assumes the cat probably knows a lot about this place, so he'd be a good start. >  

 "Yo, what's the wackiest thing you've got here? "


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Mar 1, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<going downstairs again to the music and lights, you see the cat grooving while talking to your lupine counterpart. Overcome with curiosity, you see the cat dry off the wolf and get a sense of deja-vu as this happened to you as well. You go over to a chair and grabbing a juice from a passing tray, sit casually and watch the wolf subtily>_


_Woah, is that him?  _< He hides behind a wall and squints in their general direction, unaware of just how obvious he looks. Unaware of the weird stares he's getting, he tiptoes behind a decoration and peeks out from behind it.  That cat, Mambi was it- was talking to the wolf he saw earlier, the lemon yellow towel wrapped around his waist confirming it.  He stiffles a chuckle as the water flies off his fur. He remembers when it was him in that exact same spot. > 

_Is that what I looked like when I arrived? Crap, that's so embarrassing. I bet I looked even more like an idiot than he does.  _< He laughs as he watches the wolf bolt into the supply room, towel in paw. It's so... cringey. It's exactly what he did, but the wolf is smarter. He emerges in a socially acceptable hoodie and cargo shorts after what seems like hours. > 

_What took him so long?   _< He ponders as he watches the wolf nervously walk onto the dance floor where the cat is dancing. > _Frick, they're talking. I can't hear them from here. _< He moves in closer in an attempt to overhear them, but absent-mindedly stumbles onto the flashing multi-colored tiles of the dance floor. Suddenly he finds himself being pushed and shoved amongst throngs of pulsing bodies, most if not all of them covered in some sort of fur. He's certain he's swallowed several mouthfuls of hair by the time he pushes through the crowds. After several minutes of clawing, pushing, and awkwardly flailing about, he finally breaks through to where he though the conversation was happening, except the wolf is long gone. >  

_Frick._


----------



## Mambi (Mar 1, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Well, yes, humor is very subjective.  I suppose physical comedy would be a little difficult in your cur-..."
> 
> _<Marius trails off as he watches a line of rabbits taking away empty platters of food and replacing them with full ones.  An uncharacteristically evil grin grows on on his face.  He winks at Aurora and stops one of the rabbits.>_
> 
> "Hold on there, little rabbit friend." _<He places his fingers on top of the rabbit's head and lifts him up off the ground, rotating him so they are face to face before gently setting him back on the ground.>_ "What kind of pies a_re those?"_


_
<the small rabbit looks up slightly indignantly at his handling, but responds professionally> _Errr, these are a small sampling from the bakery out back. We have cherry, apple, coconut cream and lemon meringue. May I offer you some kind sir? <_the holographic rabbit watches curiously> _


----------



## Mambi (Mar 1, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> "We are far from pacifist, but most of the other branches avoid getting into combat if they can," the man replied with a small, friendly gesture. He leaned forward, draping his arms in his lap and folding his hands.
> "My protégé is currently in a different universe helping to... relieve an empire from constant war. He's been making great strides."
> 
> Getting back to the primary topic, he simply cleared his throat.
> ...



Ah, the path of any warrior with a good heart...willing to fight when needed, but knowing that peace is what you're fighting for and not glory. I hope your protege will be ok in his work. Untangling the complexities of a war can often be exhausting, but the rewards would have to make it worth it I assume. 

_<he listens to the description of your job>_ Oh I see! You would be what some would call an "angel" then: a servant of your god willing to do the tasks in their name for the greater vision. Every stable system has the soldiers that work in the background and outside the morals taught, so I am not surprised. This explains why you seem hesitant to speak of the details, got in the habit of secrecy for your task I presume? _<he grins slyly>_ I guess it's only prudent to ask what the gods you follow wish for us and..._

<the lizard suddenly stiffens in realization>_ Hold on a second...you're here on *UN*official business, right? Because if you plan to kill someone I assure you nobody here is any threat to the universe...or..._<thinks hard to how mere minutes ago Mambi could have actually destroyed the universe if he wasn't careful, then thinks to all the other times Mambi had dangerous items laying around, and stops himself>_ On second thought, never mind, but *still*, Mambi or anyone else here is  not dangerous I promise!!! _<looks around nervously, keeping an eye on your weapons> _


----------



## Mambi (Mar 1, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> _What does he mean, "deja vu?" Does he have a weird fetish for abducting people from bathrooms?  < _He pushes that thought outside and turns his attention to the device.>
> 
> _All right... should be easy enough  <_Murichumado thinks, scrolling through the outfits. > _I need something that's not too flashy, something that just lets me blend in with the background. _<He stops on a simple red t-shirt, black hoodie, and tan cargo shorts. The hoodie and t-shirt come out fine, but he has to re-print the pants multiple times to get his tail-hole right. He gets a little frustrated but after multiple attempts and mashing buttons his tail finally fits through the hole correctly. He admires himself briefly, doing a couple flex poses in the mirror. Finally feeling satisfied, he reopens the door and examines the party for the first time. >
> 
> ...



_<the black cat turns and sees you emerging>_ Well now, looking a lot better I see! Well wacky is a relative term, but if you're looking for the unusual, we have a floating pool in the back, the observatory has VR and other dimensional viewing, most of the furniture is morphemic, the gardens has total climate weather controls, intoxicants in the nip private rooms make anything wacky I suppose, some crazy foods behind the fields, I got dimensional infinity cubes in the basement, collections of universal stuff, I guess it kind of depends on what you're into I suppose! After all, it's all normal to me! _<he presses a button and a shimmering holographic rabbit appears>_ Hey Aurora, what do you think is the wackiest thing here?

_<she replies in a female monotone voice> _Based on guest feedback, dimensional sphere 2 or garden or myself would be classified as "wacky", however I am currently learning more "wacky" classifications from one of our guests in the dining room. Once complete, my personal wackiness may be increased for reclassification. 

_<the cat looks at her curiously> _Wait, you're what? You are? From who? What are you learning?

I am learning humour from user @Marius Merganser and the lesson being taught at this moment is unknown. Currently he has intercepted a servant with pies. I am observing by his request for further input and analysis. 

OH MY, I see!!! _<the cat pictures a huge mess in the making and knows Aurora's historical limitations in comprehension_> Ummm, gotta go, this could be bad! Feel free to follow if you want!!! _<the cat's eyes glow and a shimmering rift forms in front of him. As the rift parts, you see a dining hall through the hole with several tables of food and others behind a purple energy barrier. As the holographic bunny watches the cat enter the rift, you see several trays being replaced piled with cheeses and other snacks, and off to one side you see an almost identical holographic duck talking to a real duck (@Marius Merganser ) and a smaller 'real' rabbit who's holding a tray of pies. The cat tries carefully to make his way to them as you decide whether to follow him through the energy rift or remain where you are> _


----------



## Mambi (Mar 1, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> _Woah, is that him?  _< He hides behind a wall and squints in their general direction, unaware of just how obvious he looks. Unaware of the weird stares he's getting, he tiptoes behind a decoration and peeks out from behind it.  That cat, Mambi was it- was talking to the wolf he saw earlier, the lemon yellow towel wrapped around his waist confirming it.  He stiffles a chuckle as the water flies off his fur. He remembers when it was him in that exact same spot. >
> 
> _Is that what I looked like when I arrived? Crap, that's so embarrassing. I bet I looked even more like an idiot than he does.  _< He laughs as he watches the wolf bolt into the supply room, towel in paw. It's so... cringey. It's exactly what he did, but the wolf is smarter. He emerges in a socially acceptable hoodie and cargo shorts after what seems like hours. >
> 
> ...


<l_ooking around, you see a shimmering rift hanging in the air, and looking inside you see plates of food and other guests. Clearly this is the dining area, but isn't the dining area down the hall? You see the cat inside the hole and seeing his eyes glowing now understand what's happening. Looking inside the hole, you cannot yet see the wolf...did he follow the cat or is he somewhere else? Peering deeper trying to see the wolf and seeing a holographic duck standing in the hole's room, you try to remember how to access them as maybe they can help you find the wolf you're looking for, remember how they knew he arrived in the first place and where they were_>


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 1, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the small rabbit looks up slightly indignantly at his handling, but responds professionally> _Errr, these are a small sampling from the bakery out back. We have cherry, apple, coconut cream and lemon meringue. May I offer you some kind sir? <_the holographic rabbit watches curiously> _



"Ah, thank you." 
_<Marius selects a lemon meringue pie.>_

"You see, my holographic duck friend, here, was curious about slapstick comedy. And smashing this lemon meringue pie in your face would be classic."
_<The rabbit starts to panic as Marius readies the pie in throwing position, but then turns to address Aurora.>_

"But!  I'm not a villain, so attacking the innocent rabbit wouldn't be funny.  He would need to provoke me first."

_<Much to the rabbit's relief, he hands the pie safely back to the rabbit and gives him an exaggerated wink>_
"Now, suppose I said I would like to purchase this pie but since I don't have any money on me, can you put it on my _bill_..."


----------



## Mambi (Mar 1, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Ah, thank you."
> _<Marius selects a lemon meringue pie.>_
> 
> "You see, my holographic duck friend, here, was curious about slapstick comedy. And smashing this lemon meringue pie in your face would be classic."
> ...



_<the transparent duck looks on confused as you stop your throw_> Query: if he provoked you into agitation and you responded by physical assault, this is humourous? But you have described a brawl or combat, which according to my morality subroutines is considered a state to avoid for safety and happiness. Therefore your example is illogical as this is a crime as well as causing embarrassment and humiliation to the smaller life-form. I am sorry but I do not understand where the pleasurable sensation of humour would originate in this particular scenario.

_<the holoduck's eyes widen slightly as she hears your pun>_ Ah, I believe I understand *this *part of your example. The act of him placing the pie on top of your bill instead of giving it to you to eat would be incongruous to typical expectations, and because this action is not harmful this is considered humourous! Subcategory: zany silly. Am I correct in my interpretation? <_she looks at you with what you swear is a gleam of hopefulness in her eyes_>


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 1, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the transparent duck looks on confused as you stop your throw_> Query: if he provoked you into agitation and you responded by physical assault, this is humourous? But you have described a brawl or combat, which according to my morality subroutines is considered a state to avoid for safety and happiness. Therefore your example is illogical as this is a crime as well as causing embarrassment and humiliation to the smaller life-form. I am sorry but I do not understand where the pleasurable sensation of humour would originate in this particular scenario.
> 
> _<the holoduck's eyes widen slightly as she hears your pun>_ Ah, I believe I understand *this *part of your example. The act of him placing the pie on top of your bill instead of giving it to you to eat would be incongruous to typical expectations, and because this action is not harmful this is considered humourous! Subcategory: zany silly. Am I correct in my interpretation? <_she looks at you with what you swear is a gleam of hopefulness in her eyes_>



It's not so much the actual assault that's funny, but the method used.  A pie to the face is generally harmless while the use of heavy, blunt objects like anvils, safes, or nuclear submarines is reserved for cartoon-y characters. Slapstick is often most effective when the two subjects are established rivals, and the humor is found by the audience.

And that's right about the pie!  Our little rabbit friend could have gone in two directions.  Since 'Put it on my bill' is an expression to keep a running tab of money owed, he could have unintentionally taken the expression literally and attempted to balance the pie on my physical bill. Or he could have feigned misunderstanding and smashed the pie in my face.  At that point, I could pick up one of the other pies, like this..."  _<Marius picks up another pie and holds it in throwing position, causing the rabbit to panic again>_ "and responded by smashing it on HIS face and escalating the slapstick".


----------



## Mambi (Mar 1, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> It's not so much the actual assault that's funny, but the method used.  A pie to the face is generally harmless while the use of heavy, blunt objects like anvils, safes, or nuclear submarines is reserved for cartoon-y characters. Slapstick is often most effective when the two subjects are established rivals, and the humor is found by the audience.
> 
> And that's right about the pie!  Our little rabbit friend could have gone in two directions.  Since 'Put it on my bill' is an expression to keep a running tab of money owed, he could have unintentionally taken the expression literally and attempted to balance the pie on my physical bill. Or he could have feigned misunderstanding and smashed the pie in my face.  At that point, I could pick up one of the other pies, like this..."  _<Marius picks up another pie and holds it in throwing position, causing the rabbit to panic again>_ "and responded by smashing it on HIS face and escalating the slapstick".



I believe I understand: slapstick does not work without a carefully measured degree of schadenfreude. The humour is generated by satisfaction of seeing a harmless justice delivered, but as the injustice increases and the retaliatory measures increase, the humour decreases as the initial crime now outweighs the harmless response. As long as the embarrassment is minor or justified by morality balance, humour occurs! _<she stands straight, her bill smiling proudly> 

<she then stops and lowers her bill in apparent thought> _To continue the logic path, since this rabbit here is innocent of anything requiring retaliation, he does not qualify for slapstick assault <_the rabbit exhales in relief at this_>. He would need to initiate an action first. Therefore, the correct way to approach slapstick is to agitate the subject until they act. but agitation would cause anger first, and the humour would be delivered to others and not the subject? This is confusing to me. 

_<she turns to the small rabbit>_ Would you enjoy having a pie smashed into your face? <_he shakes his head nervously as the duck turns back to you>_ If he does not enjoy it, then logic dictates slapstick humour requires a third party for proper functioning as well as proper prepration time and careful moral balance. Conclusion: I do not believe subcategory: slapstick is going to be safe or practical for me to attempt to execute. May we focus on the act of balancing a pie on your bill instead or alternate wordplay? Or we can continue to abuse this rabbit for demonstration purposes if you prefer. 

_<the rabbit timidly squeaks out> _Ex-excuse me, but I really have to go back to my duties, thankyouverymuch! _<he walks right through the holographic duck, practically running back through the main doors as you and the duck watches him leave. She turns to you and smiles>_ I believe he was amused, do you?


----------



## The-Courier (Mar 1, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Ah, the path of any warrior with a good heart...willing to fight when needed, but knowing that peace is what you're fighting for and not glory. I hope your protege will be ok in his work. Untangling the complexities of a war can often be exhausting, but the rewards would have to make it worth it I assume.
> 
> _<he listens to the description of your job>_ Oh I see! You would be what some would call an "angel" then: a servant of your god willing to do the tasks in their name for the greater vision. Every stable system has the soldiers that work in the background and outside the morals taught, so I am not surprised. This explains why you seem hesitant to speak of the details, got in the habit of secrecy for your task I presume? _<he grins slyly>_ I guess it's only prudent to ask what the gods you follow wish for us and...
> 
> _<the lizard suddenly stiffens in realization>_ Hold on a second...you're here on *UN*official business, right? Because if you plan to kill someone I assure you nobody here is any threat to the universe...or..._<thinks hard to how mere minutes ago Mambi could have actually destroyed the universe if he wasn't careful, then thinks to all the other times Mambi had dangerous items laying around, and stops himself>_ On second thought, never mind, but *still*, Mambi or anyone else here is  not dangerous I promise!!! _<looks around nervously, keeping an eye on your weapons> _


"I'm here simply because I got the invitation. I would have sent my protégé in my stead, but he decided he his services were needed elsewhere," the human explained. He pursed his lips for a moment, deciding best how answer the gods question.
"I'm not entirely sure what they wish for us, only that I know that they wish us to merely perform our duties. Our primary goal is to collect information from dead, or dying civilizations. This most often comes with it a line of work that can be dangerous, such is the main purpose of my branch."

Cogs in a machine. There were probably other branches dedicated to finding these civilizations and collecting and storing the knowledge itself. How big were their libraries?
"I've no doubt anybody in this place isn't dangerous, so you have nothing to fear from me."
A bit of nasty business that; accidents were accidents and he wasn't going to fault people for them. Intention was what mattered to the man.


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as you re-emerge into the main hall, you see the dancing guests at the far end enjoying the lightshow and the music with the cat himself bopping his hips to the beat, and the dining room enterance to your right, with several people coming out holding snacks and other goodies>_


*would stay in a corner thinking*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she then stops and lowers her bill in apparent thought> _To continue the logic path, since this rabbit here is innocent of anything requiring retaliation, he does not qualify for slapstick assault <_the rabbit exhales in relief at this_>. He would need to initiate an action first. Therefore, the correct way to approach slapstick is to agitate the subject until they act. but agitation would cause anger first, and the humour would be delivered to others and not the subject? This is confusing to me.
> 
> _<she turns to the small rabbit>_ Would you enjoy having a pie smashed into your face? <_he shakes his head nervously as the duck turns back to you>_ If he does not enjoy it, then logic dictates slapstick humour requires a third party for proper functioning as well as proper prepration time and careful moral balance. Conclusion: I do not believe subcategory: slapstick is going to be safe or practical for me to attempt to execute. May we focus on the act of balancing a pie on your bill instead or alternate wordplay? Or we can continue to abuse this rabbit for demonstration purposes if you prefer.
> 
> _<the rabbit timidly squeaks out> _Ex-excuse me, but I really have to go back to my duties, thankyouverymuch! _<he walks right through the holographic duck, practically running back through the main doors as you and the duck watches him leave. She turns to you and smiles>_ I believe he was amused, do you?



"I know I am," _<Marius watches the rabbit dash off  with a smirk and turns back to the hologram>_

"But, you're right my Padawan, the one who provokes is the one who deserves getting hit with the pie first.  

_<Marius, realizing he's still holding a pie, gently places it on his bill and precariously balances it as he continues.>_

Now, word play is tricky because you have to be witty since you often have to make up the joke in real time.  You can exploit words that have multiple meanings or similar sounds or take figures of expression in a literal way. We can speak in rhymes or use alliteration or innuendo.


----------



## Mambi (Mar 2, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> "I'm here simply because I got the invitation. I would have sent my protégé in my stead, but he decided he his services were needed elsewhere," the human explained. He pursed his lips for a moment, deciding best how answer the gods question.
> "I'm not entirely sure what they wish for us, only that I know that they wish us to merely perform our duties. Our primary goal is to collect information from dead, or dying civilizations. This most often comes with it a line of work that can be dangerous, such is the main purpose of my branch."
> 
> Cogs in a machine. There were probably other branches dedicated to finding these civilizations and collecting and storing the knowledge itself. How big were their libraries?
> ...



_<the lizard visibly relaxes, and sighs in relief>_ Oh I see, thank goodness! I'm sorry for that, I did not mean to offend you. I should have known than Mambi would have only allowed those of a noble heart and noble intentions to party with him. Please forgive me. <_blushes through his scales>_

As for your duties, as long as they appear moral in the end, I suppose sometimes all you can do is trust what some call "the fates" and you know what? <_he leans closer>_ more often than not that trust is well placed and things work out. <_sits back again>_ So continue your good work please, and if it's a thankless job, know that today, at least today, *I* thank you! <_he smiles widely as only a lizard can and nods respectfully> _

I do hope though that they don't stretch your ethics in specifically what they ask you to do. The gods work in odd ways...I can only _imagine_ what strange or horrifying things they would ask of their servants sometimes. Have they ever asked _you _ to perform anything too...unsavoury, may I ask? _<he listens politely and with genuine curiosity you can tell, not judgment> _


----------



## Mambi (Mar 2, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "I know I am," _<Marius watches the rabbit dash off  with a smirk and turns back to the hologram>_
> 
> "But, you're right my Padawan, the one who provokes is the one who deserves getting hit with the pie first.
> 
> ...



_<the duck image turns quickly and tilts her head studying you> _Thank you for clarification of slapstick protocol but error in designation. I am designate Aurora and not designate Padawan. Curious, you are the *fourth *guest  I have observed showing signs of short term memory loss since this party began. Beginning biotic analysis and taking air samples for further analysis. _<you hear a fan start and stop immediately afterwards>_

If you forget anything else, please inform me the details of what you no longer remember.

_<you see several gusts at the buffet table looking at you balancing the pie and giggling, pointing out to others. Soon a few have stopped to watch as the Mambi the cat finally makes his way over to the table as well having emerged from a shimmering rift and stops short,  staying clear but well in view just watching the spectacle himself. He grabs a carrot from the table and sighs in relief that no crazy pies have been thrown about.>

<he then watches Aurora in her duck form and giggles harder despite himself, him being so used to her typical rabbit form. Seeing the positive reaction, the duck pantomimes clapping her hands silently with her eyes closed for a few seconds with a huge smile, and then stops instantly and resumes her normal pose nonchalantly>_

*JOY!! Humour has clearly been created!!! *My initial skill analysis of you was clearly correct, please continue your lesson: I take all terms as literal. That is how users communicate with me. Words have meaning. Multiple meanings are definition: pun. *That *I have some experience with from user designate Tenshi (@NightmareEyes ) in the form of "cheesy pun". This is a "gooda" lesson you are providing me. <_she winks slowly then resumes her unblinking stare> _

However you speak of rhymes as a source of humour, and I am uncertain of how this operates  to provide humour. I am capable of *this*, though hit or *miss*, but if it's *just*, a rhyming *list*...then in what way does that provide humour? 

Also please extrapolate on subcategory: innuendo? Term unknown... <_the duck leans forward, her feathers glowing bright as they shimmer over her curvy form> _


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 3, 2021)

Mambi said:


> However you speak of rhymes as a source of humour, and I am uncertain of how this operates  to provide humour. I am capable of *this*, though hit or *miss*, but if it's *just*, a rhyming *list*...then in what way does that provide humour?
> 
> Also please extrapolate on subcategory: innuendo? Term unknown... <_the duck leans forward, her feathers glowing bright as they shimmer over her curvy form> _



_<Marius notices the duck lean in, a little more aware of her form. He blushes and starts struggling to balance the pie>_

"Uh...yes..." _<He clears his throat>_ "...innuendo..." _<The crest feathers on his head stand upright>_  "That's when you take an expression that clearly means one thing, and suggest it means something more...uh...lewd." _<his voice cracking a bit>_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 3, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius notices the duck lean in, a little more aware of her form. He blushes and starts struggling to balance the pie>_
> 
> "Uh...yes..." _<He clears his throat>_ "...innuendo..." _<The crest feathers on his head stand upright>_  "That's when you take an expression that clearly means one thing, and suggest it means something more...uh...lewd." _<his voice cracking a bit>_



_<the shimmering duck form tilts her head again, as several guests listen in to the conversation giggling and making quiet comments> _Error: noun "lewd*" *is not in my linguistic database, please explain it's definition as to complete addition of "innuendo" as well. Is suggesting "lewd" humourous, and hence the attempt to link the 2 potential meanings of the same given expression? If so, please teach me how to be "lewd*"*, as I want to make others happy and comfortable inside me.

_<she smiles innocently as you see several guests start snickering at that, catching the attention of the duck as she turns to see a few losing it totally coughing on their food. _*Of course*_*, you *realize that she's referring to herself as "the building you're in" and not "the avatar duck" in front of you, and that it truly is possible she was not programmed with any sexual contexts for her role. But yet she's so lifelike and intelligent how could she not know what she just said? Is she even alive? Your brain tries to process what you're seeing and hearing from her, it, whatever, and she turns back to you and notices the pie and your body shaking slightly. She approaches *very *closely and speaks softly>_

Interesting, you appear to be having difficulty in concentrating, and your heart rate and other physiological factors have altered. Are you feeling well Are there any additional memory issues occurring at this time? Your general biological readings appear well within normal parameters yet I should inform you your biochemistry *has* altered measurably. This is a curious phenomenon...I will continue my scans, but continue with your explanation of "lewd" please. 

_<you find the duck very distracting with her curvy glowing feathery form so close to you yet untouchable, almost dropping the pie several times as she looks at you intently, politely awaiting your reply>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 3, 2021)

_<Marius blushes harder and takes a small step back, tensing up.  He takes the pie off his bill and holds it in front of his chest as if it could maintain some kind of buffer between them, then clears his throat.>
_
"Oh, really?  No, I'm...uh...okay.  Just fine! Everything is comfortab- I mean, fine.  So 'lewd' is...uh...it...describes something of a...um...sexual nature...but in a way that's considered obscene...or...uh...crude?  I...uh...'teach' is um..." 

_<Marius continues to stutter as he glances at the floor and the pie and ceiling and around the room without actually looking at anything.>  _


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 4, 2021)

*would go to the snack table to get some refreshments*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 4, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius blushes harder and takes a small step back, tensing up.  He takes the pie off his bill and holds it in front of his chest as if it could maintain some kind of buffer between them, then clears his throat.>_
> 
> "Oh, really?  No, I'm...uh...okay.  Just fine! Everything is comfortab- I mean, fine.  So 'lewd' is...uh...it...describes something of a...um...sexual nature...but in a way that's considered obscene...or...uh...crude?  I...uh...'teach' is um..."
> 
> _<Marius continues to stutter as he glances at the floor and the pie and ceiling and around the room without actually looking at anything.>  _



_<the holoduck notices your nervous reaction and watches with pure curiosity, while the cat tries to hold back laughing as he sees it all unfold, trying to decide how long to let you sweat before saving you, and also curious to see how Aurora handles the "lesson" for his own amusement> _This is curious. You describe "lewd" as crude or obscene in referring to sexual matters, but yet *alluding *to the topic in this manner is humourous? My morality subroutines tell me that *direct* statements of a sexual nature are to be considered impolite and thus avoided, but you say referring to sexual or mating matters *in*directly is not? This is illogical to me. 

_<she tilts her head and leans in again> __*Query: Do organics interpret mating as a humourous action? *__<she sees you getting very nervous at this>_ Interesting , it appears your verbal processors are malfunctioning as we proceed on this topic. Are you still capable of proceeding to teach me about sexual lewdness for amusement purposes, or is this subcategory somehow harmful to your neural processes?

If thus is the case, I do not wish to harm you further and will explore lewdness from other sources if you prefer, however if you are capable of proceeding with this lesson, it would be most informative please. Is it possible to provide an example of lewd innuendo for comparison purposes?_ 

<she takes a step back to your relief, standing and smiling so innocently while referring so casually to the topic, that you start to see clearly that she apparently has *not *been programmed with any sexual contexts. Other guests start giggling around you as they see your sweat starting to form, laughing at the show as the cat decided to give it a few moments more at least...>_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 4, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> *would go to the snack table to get some refreshments*



_<as other guests are watching the 2 ducks interacting to one side, the fox at the juice bar catches your attention with his pitchers of coloured sweet drinks> _


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 4, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as other guests are watching the 2 ducks interacting to one side, the fox at the juice bar catches your attention with his pitchers of coloured sweet drinks> _


*would go over to the juice bar and sit down* "hello"


----------



## Mambi (Mar 4, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> *would go over to the juice bar and sit down* "hello"



_<the fox looks at the newcomer with a smile as he wipes the glass in his hand>_ Hello there, may I get you anything?


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 4, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the fox looks at the newcomer with a smile as he wipes the glass in his hand>_ Hello there, may I get you anything?


"well what do you got?" *would think about some other things before looking back at the fox*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 4, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> "well what do you got?" *would think about some other things before looking back at the fox*



_<the fox motions to the various pitchers>_ We have a wide variety of fruit juices such as apple, grape, papaya, mango, orange...as well as a few vegetable ones like tomato, clamato, potato, and celery...plus I can add any additional flavours as well if you wish. If you are looking for something particular though, I'm certain we can obtain it easily enough.


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 4, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the fox motions to the various pitchers>_ We have a wide variety of fruit juices such as apple, grape, papaya, mango, orange...as well as a few vegetable ones like tomato, clamato, potato, and celery...plus I can add any additional flavours as well if you wish. If you are looking for something particular though, I'm certain we can obtain it easily enough.


"hmmm well apple juice is fine" *would sigh a bit thinking a bit*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 4, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> "hmmm well apple juice is fine" *would sigh a bit thinking a bit*



_<with a polite nod, the fox pours you a glass and hands it to you, then returns to his glass cleaning>_


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 4, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<with a polite nod, the fox pours you a glass and hands it to you, then returns to his glass cleaning>_


*takes a sip thinking about other things wondering if their brothers and sister were alright*


----------



## The-Courier (Mar 4, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the lizard visibly relaxes, and sighs in relief>_ Oh I see, thank goodness! I'm sorry for that, I did not mean to offend you. I should have known than Mambi would have only allowed those of a noble heart and noble intentions to party with him. Please forgive me. <_blushes through his scales>_
> 
> As for your duties, as long as they appear moral in the end, I suppose sometimes all you can do is trust what some call "the fates" and you know what? <_he leans closer>_ more often than not that trust is well placed and things work out. <_sits back again>_ So continue your good work please, and if it's a thankless job, know that today, at least today, *I* thank you! <_he smiles widely as only a lizard can and nods respectfully> _
> 
> I do hope though that they don't stretch your ethics in specifically what they ask you to do. The gods work in odd ways...I can only _imagine_ what strange or horrifying things they would ask of their servants sometimes. Have they ever asked _you _ to perform anything too...unsavoury, may I ask? _<he listens politely and with genuine curiosity you can tell, not judgment> _



"In the quite long time I've been alive, unsavory acts are what I do most days," Hemmingsworth replied. He didn't seem particularly bothered by the question - no doubt he's come to terms with what he has to do, and what he's done.
With a simple roll of his hand, he continued.

"My particular skillset is less spent maintained in the field, nowadays. I oversee the training of the new members, and provide guidance."
The man laughed.
"One could almost call us a... fantastical version of Jedi."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 4, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the holoduck notices your nervous reaction and watches with pure curiosity, while the cat tries to hold back laughing as he sees it all unfold, trying to decide how long to let you sweat before saving you, and also curious to see how Aurora handles the "lesson" for his own amusement> _This is curious. You describe "lewd" as crude or obscene in referring to sexual matters, but yet *alluding *to the topic in this manner is humourous? My morality subroutines tell me that *direct* statements of a sexual nature are to be considered impolite and thus avoided, but you say referring to sexual or mating matters *in*directly is not? This is illogical to me.
> 
> _<she tilts her head and leans in again> __*Query: Do organics interpret mating as a humourous action? *__<she sees you getting very nervous at this>_ Interesting , it appears your verbal processors are malfunctioning as we proceed on this topic. Are you still capable of proceeding to teach me about sexual lewdness for amusement purposes, or is this subcategory somehow harmful to your neural processes?
> 
> ...



_<Seeing Aurora step back, Marius feels something halfway between relief and regret._

"Well, lewdness isn't inherently funny, per se. Neither is...uh...mating."

_<Marius flags down a rabbit carrying a tray of glasses and bottles of what he thinks is alcohol.>_

"It's just when someone says something, meaning it to be innocent, but the same expression can also mean something very...not innocent."

_<He selects a glass and bottle from the tray, and pours the liquid in the glass before setting the glass back on the tray.  Then he keeps the bottle and takes a swig.>
_
"I don't know if it's something I can... demonstrate... openly here, in front of everyone..."  _<He takes another swig>_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 4, 2021)

_<the duck blinks twice at this>_ Lewdness is not funny, nor mating? Your previous statement indicated that it *was *in reference to innuendo. Processing...  

_<her eyes close for a moment, and suddenly her eyes spring open as she smiles wide almost hops as she straightens up>_ I believe I understand...as slapstick the humour comes from the incongruity from expectation to avoid assault if even measured, innuendo refers to the humour coming from the attempt to avoid potential embarrassment from referring to the matters of mating, which while harmless can cause potential embarrassment? Hence any topic that can be misinterpreted to refer to mating practices causes this embarrassment, and hence humour!In this case, the desire not to talk about mating, or the desire to try and talk about mating!!! 

_<she thinks for a moment>_ But like slapstick, this would refer to humour being derived from embarrassment...which is contrary to my morality subroutine. Alternately the humour would be derived from the target's desire to mate, which is not applicable to me. I do not understand why mating is embarrassing, is it not natural and desirable to organics?

_<she stops as if surprised by something as you drink from the bottle_> Is this why you cannot demonstrate openly "lewd innuendo", because you do not wish to mate at this time? Or is it because potential instinctual attraction to my avatar is interfering with the humorous aspect of your demonstration? This would explain many of your most recent physiological responses...

_<she points to the bottle in your hand and asks in her deadpan monotone_> Or is it because you just consumed several ounces of refined olive oil?


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Mar 4, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the black cat turns and sees you emerging>_ Well now, looking a lot better I see! Well wacky is a relative term, but if you're looking for the unusual, we have a floating pool in the back, the observatory has VR and other dimensional viewing, most of the furniture is morphemic, the gardens has total climate weather controls, intoxicants in the nip private rooms make anything wacky I suppose, some crazy foods behind the fields, I got dimensional infinity cubes in the basement, collections of universal stuff, I guess it kind of depends on what you're into I suppose! After all, it's all normal to me! _<he presses a button and a shimmering holographic rabbit appears>_ Hey Aurora, what do you think is the wackiest thing here?
> 
> _<she replies in a female monotone voice> _Based on guest feedback, dimensional sphere 2 or garden or myself would be classified as "wacky", however I am currently learning more "wacky" classifications from one of our guests in the dining room. Once complete, my personal wackiness may be increased for reclassification.
> 
> ...


    <Murichumado watches the cat go through the portal, and his stomach grumbles.>  

_Hmmm, when was the last time I ate?   I am pretty freaking hungry right now. 

        < _He follows the cat through the energy rift, a tingly feeling running up his spine as he passes through. He marvels at the technology/magic used, poking his head in and out the portal several times before finally going into the dining room. He gasps as his lupine nose is suddenly assaulted from every angle by a plethora of wonderful and exotic scents from the food around him. He glances around at the smorgasbord laid out in front of him. There's so much to try, but familiarity wins out as he grabs a plate chock-full of store bought cookies and Doritos.  Topping it all off with a root beer float, he takes a seat with full view of the cat and whatever antics may ensue. He bites into a cookie as he watches the scene unfold...>


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Mar 4, 2021)

Mambi said:


> <l_ooking around, you see a shimmering rift hanging in the air, and looking inside you see plates of food and other guests. Clearly this is the dining area, but isn't the dining area down the hall? You see the cat inside the hole and seeing his eyes glowing now understand what's happening. Looking inside the hole, you cannot yet see the wolf...did he follow the cat or is he somewhere else? Peering deeper trying to see the wolf and seeing a holographic duck standing in the hole's room, you try to remember how to access them as maybe they can help you find the wolf you're looking for, remember how they knew he arrived in the first place and where they were_>


 < Murichurado grumbles as he peers through the rift looking for the wolf. It would take a million years and he'd never figure this place out. Every time he thought he was making progress, something new came up and blew his mind. He sees a couple lupine anthros scattered throughout the room but none appear to be the one he's looking for. > 

_Crap, did I lose him already?  This can't be good.  <_ Murichurado ponders for a bit, scratching his face in desperation. Suddenly, an idea flashes across his mind. > 

_        Wait, this guy's a parallel version of me, right?  He must be into the same stuff I am. So to find him... <_He turns and looks through at the piles of food, his stomach grumbling. >   _I just gotta do what I'd normally do. What would Murichurado do?  

      < _He hesitantly steps through the portal into the dining room. >


----------



## Mambi (Mar 5, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> "My particular skillset is less spent maintained in the field, nowadays. I oversee the training of the new members, and provide guidance."
> The man laughed. "One could almost call us a... fantastical version of Jedi."



Ah I understand, passing on the torch for the legwork, hence why your protege is currently dealing with that conflict you mentioned I presume. Still you sound like you have a very noble and meaningful calling behind you. _<the lizard nods respectfully> _What is a "jedi" though? Are they also religious warriors?


----------



## Mambi (Mar 5, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> <Murichumado watches the cat go through the portal, and his stomach grumbles.>
> 
> _Hmmm, when was the last time I ate?   I am pretty freaking hungry right now.
> 
> < _He follows the cat through the energy rift, a tingly feeling running up his spine as he passes through. He marvels at the technology/magic used, poking his head in and out the portal several times before finally going into the dining room. He gasps as his lupine nose is suddenly assaulted from every angle by a plethora of wonderful and exotic scents from the food around him. He glances around at the smorgasbord laid out in front of him. There's so much to try, but familiarity wins out as he grabs a plate chock-full of store bought cookies and Doritos.  Topping it all off with a root beer float, he takes a seat with full view of the cat and whatever antics may ensue. He bites into a cookie as he watches the scene unfold...>



_<you and the cat both watch as the duck and the holoduck interact, the duck stammering and sweating nervously as Aurora asks him her questions. He grabs a piece of cheese that is currently on fire and without any apparent pain, takes a bite and moves closer to you, whispering> _

This should be good...you never met her yet, but Aurora is a very direct pragmatic "individual", so I'm curious how she handles this topic herself! <_sigh_> Poor duck though, I have no idea if 'Rora'll actually understand all this by the time he's done. Think I should bail him out, or let him go on a but more?_ <other guests snicker at the show>_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 5, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> _        Wait, this guy's a parallel version of me, right?  He must be into the same stuff I am. So to find him... <_He turns and looks through at the piles of food, his stomach grumbling. >   _I just gotta do what I'd normally do. What would Murichurado do?
> 
> < _He hesitantly steps through the portal into the dining room. >



_<you pass through the portal just as the cat relaxes and the rift re-seals itself behind you. Seeing an awesome spread of food and several nut-related foods behind a glowing purple energy field, you watch a few rabbits come out of double-doors in the back with trays of replacement snacks. You notice a lack of meats on the spread but see several types of tofu that are almost identical to their respective food equivalents. You observe the duck and holoduck interacting, and hear several guests giggling at the conversation> 

<Finally, looking over to the group, you manage to see the cat and yes, there is the wolf you saw upstairs, standing beside him chatting with his own snack foods. Doritos and cookies, damn this wolf even has the same basic tastes as you! You stand back a little to blend into the crowd better, even though you realize that this wolf has no idea who you are of course, watching the wolf intently as you decide how to proceed>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 5, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she stops as if surprised by something as you drink from the bottle_> Is this why you cannot demonstrate openly "lewd innuendo", because you do not wish to mate at this time? Or is it because potential instinctual attraction to my avatar is interfering with the humorous aspect of your demonstration? This would explain many of your most recent physiological responses...
> 
> _<she points to the bottle in your hand and asks in her deadpan monotone_> Or is it because you just consumed several ounces of refined olive oil?



_<With those words about attraction, Marius' eyes widen and his face becomes more red than ever.  Then he glances at the bottle and realizes the olives on the label are not actually grapes.>

<After a long pause, he manages to answer.>_"Yes. Well, at least it wasn't 'Extra Virgin Olive Oil".

_<He very carefully and intentionally sets the bottle down on the table and slowly steps away from it before turning back to Aurora.  He stand there like a deer in headlights>_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 6, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<With those words about attraction, Marius' eyes widen and his face becomes more red than ever.  Then he glances at the bottle and realizes the olives on the label are not actually grapes.>
> 
> <After a long pause, he manages to answer.>_"Yes. Well, at least it wasn't 'Extra Virgin Olive Oil".
> 
> _<He very carefully and intentionally sets the bottle down on the table and slowly steps away from it before turning back to Aurora.  He stand there like a deer in headlights>_



_<the duck responds plainly without reaction at all to the virgin reference>_ Negative, it was triple-refined oil. A physiological analysis of your digestive system shows that the oil will be partially metabolized and passed within 1 hour with minimal difficulty, although I should inform you that expulsion may be unpleasant. I do not believe you are in any danger, however if you wish I can direct you to the infirmary. 

<_she looks around and sees others start to snicker more, and notices closely at how red and tense you're getting. After a second or 2, she stiffens with realization and puts her hands behind her back politely and smiles>_ Error: it would appear that I have accidentally caused embarrassment to *you *in my attempts to understand innuendo, due to insufficient data upon initial query. I do apologize for this, and if you prefer we can discuss how to be lewd in a private setting at a later time once your verbal and physical bio-systems have reset to normal again. I assure you no harm was intended. 

_<she smiles so innocently and seeing you staring asks casually>_ May we continue our humour lessons, perhaps redirecting focus towards jokes or wordplay, or is the lavatory or infirmary a higher priority requirement at this time to you?_ <she tilts her head and looks at you seemingly concerned>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 7, 2021)

"Oh, it's okay.  I'm fine" _<Suddenly Marius makes the realization and forgets his embarrassment completely>
_
"Hey, I guess that was an example of innuendo!  Extra-virgin olive oil just means the oil is made exclusively from pressed olives, but 'virgin' could also be a reference to mmm--you know what, let's move on."

_<Marius thinks for a minute>_

"Okay, jokes and wordplay.  I was going to tell you a joke about time travel, but you didn't think it was funny."

"Two cannibals are eating a clown.  One turns to the other and says, 'Does this taste funny to you?'"

"The other day I interviewed a Koala Bear for a job, but I couldn't hire him because he wasn't really koalafied!"

"I told the physical therapist that I broke my arm in two places.  He told me to stop going to those places."

_<Marius leans in hoping to get a reaction from the holoduck.>_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 7, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Oh, it's okay.  I'm fine" _<Suddenly Marius makes the realization and forgets his embarrassment completely>_
> 
> "Hey, I guess that was an example of innuendo!  Extra-virgin olive oil just means the oil is made exclusively from pressed olives, but 'virgin' could also be a reference to mmm--you know what, let's move on."
> 
> ...



_<the duck smiles and tilts her head curiously at the reference to virgin, but does not proceed as agreed and listens more, but her smile tells you she understands more than she is letting on. Or is it your imagination? This duck is hard to read, but the other guests certainly aren't, as they laugh uproariously to your jokes. You see the duck looking around in some confusion as the giggles surround her, and she turns back to you in admiration> _

This is illogical, I do not understand! <_she looks around again quickly and snaps back to you in almost shock, her high-pitched robotic female voice unwavering but yet somehow feeling...something...>_ You bring joy but many of those are violations of my morality subroutine and classified as not pleasant or desirable. To eat a clown is immoral of meat consumption, which is the crime of murder. The other example was merely to deny the bear employment for a logical reason. The therapist who suggested not repeated impact on a damaged area was completely correct in their assessment. These do not make sense to me, but yet...<_she waves at the laughing people, some calling for you to say more as they sip their juices, the cat laughing at the spectacle as it seems an impromptu comedy show is starting to form in front of the snack bar>_ the results cannot be denied. You are a skilled duck it seems! <_she shimmers and mimes clapping silently, then resumes her original pose nonchalantly> 

<she leans in closer and winks slowly_> I do believe I understand the time travel joke example however. The event has not occurred so you are able to predict my response, and you are commenting on my probabilistic failure to comprehend, which is amusing to you! If embarrassment is meant for a joke to be funny, I am glad it is to _me _as I am not affected by this sensation. Processing...

_<she blinks twice and stands politely but excitedly> _Query: does that mean that *self*-deprecating humour is preferred due to emotional negation and thus _no_ harm done to anyone in the humour generation, unlike all previous examples? Prototype scenario consideration: slapstick to _myself_ as target due to my inability to be harmed? Multiple avatars could be generated for scenario randomization! Do you require demonstration?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 7, 2021)

_<Marius' ego is instantly restored and stands up straight, shoulders back.>_

"Self deprecation is funny as long as you don't take it too far or do it too often.  That can bring down the room or cause people to think negatively of you, but I'm open for a demo."

_<Marius leans in and whispers>_ "And if you want to circle back to lewdness in private later.." _<he nods and winks>_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 7, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius' ego is instantly restored and stands up straight, shoulders back.>_
> 
> "Self deprecation is funny as long as you don't take it too far or do it too often.  That can bring down the room or cause people to think negatively of you, but I'm open for a demo."
> 
> _<Marius leans in and whispers>_ "And if you want to circle back to lewdness in private later.." _<he nods and winks>_



_<the holoduck smiles widely and nods>_ Excellent, I shall attempt my demonstration, and I would enjoy a private demonstration of lewdness from you at a later time!

To begin, you taught that slapstick needs to have a justifying action for proper target. Please observe as I provide this: _<she waves her hand and all throughout the room everyone gasps in shock and surprise as instantly a hundred holographic rabbits appear besides everyone including you in a shimmering glow, each holding a transparent blue cream pie made of light. All at once and in perfect synchronization, they turn to a random guest and throw the pie, causing several to reflexively duck and scream, dropping their food and bumping into each other in the chaos. You see the rabbit beside you smile and throw the pie directly into *your *face, feeling nothing of course as it passes through you like a sunbeam as they all giggle in unison>

<As the rabbits all stop and simultaneously wink, all at once people realize nothing is happening for real and turn towards you and the holoduck with a glare> _It would appear that sufficient agitation was achieved to justify retaliatory actions for amusement. Now I shall provide the means to do so: _<she waves her hand again and a glowing table made of blue light suddenly appears besides the main food table, with dozens of identical blue light cream pies stacked on it. She turns to the crowd and speaks loudly> _

*These pies will respond to you, if you wish to assault my avatars for amusement, you may do so now.* <_the holographic rabbits all nod as a random guest reaches towards a pie to pick it up, and is surprised to see it in their hand. You reach for one yourself and although you still feel nothing at all, you see the pie lifting in your hand as if you were holding it for real. You throw it back at the rabbit and sure enough it splats against her form as a real one would. Seeing this, several guests rush to the table and start throwing the pies of light at the rabbits with glee, each passing through the live people harmlessly but colliding with the avatars completely. You see the cat and several other guests getting in on the fun as the chaos builds, pies of light flying everywhere as the avatars all get covered by holographic cream and crust...laughter building to a roar as the holoduck looks on in apparent delight.>

<suddenly you hear a shriek and everyone quickly stops and turns to see what happened. You see one guest covered in a *real*-cream pie as another looks on with a sly smile, having grabbed a real pie by "accident" in the melee. As snickers start to grow, more real pies start to fly alongside the light ones! The cat turns towards his wolfen companion (@SinglePringle ) and seeing him grabbing a pie himself with a gleam in his eye, makes a mad dive towards a clearing towards you and the duck. He rolls into a ball and ducks underneath the chaos, flipping up towards you and pulling you down to the floor with him, then quickly pulling you under a table>

<throughout the chaos, the holoduck stands perfectly still, casually observing the ruckus happening around her with a wide smile as several servant rabbits scream and run through the double doors, their faces peering out through the glass window. The cat just laughs as he lays beside you, rolling his eyes as he places his arm across your back gently and shakes his head, observing the food and light of dozens of avatars flying everywhere>_

Well, *THAT *escalated quickly now, didn't it? Any thoughts on what to do now, oh great comedy guru? _<pokes you in the ribs and sighs, clearly amused himself>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 7, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Well, *THAT *escalated quickly now, didn't it? Any thoughts on what to do now, oh great comedy guru? _<pokes you in the ribs and sighs, clearly amused himself>_



"I don't know how to tell you this, but I think Aurora has a crush on me."
_<Marius concentrates while you wonder if he's joking or just hoping you didn't witness their earlier conversation>_

"There's only one thing to do, but I'll need an apple pie.  If you see one, try to catch it!"
_<Seeing the confused look on your face, he explains>_ 
"Those are my favorite and I'm getting hungry again.  Oh! You mean about the pie fight?  Okay, you go tell the real rabbits to hold off an serving any more food and everyone will run out of ammo.  I'll take care of Aurora and the avatars.
_<Marius climbs out from under the table and casually walks over to Aurora, oblivious to the pies flying through the air, missing him by inches>

"_Well done! Now, so people don't get bored, I suggest you have your have your rabbit avatars bow out and disappear when they're hit."

_<Marius turns to take in the messy chaos, clearly impressed with the scene, before leaning slightly to the left to doge a pie>_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 8, 2021)

_<the cat gets a gleam in his eyes as they start to glow slightly>_ Oh I'll keep an eye out for an apple pie, I promise. <teeheehee>

As for the servants, problem solved already! _<he points to the door as you see the huddled fearful rabbits by the window shaking in terror>_
Now, can you..._<he stops talking as he sees you're already out talking to Aurora. With a sigh, he lays back down and watches the chaos unfolding...>

<the holoduck turns and nods>_ Hello, as you see, slapstick joy has been created! The people do not appear to be experiencing boredom, but I will follow your advice.

_<as she looks around, you see every holographic rabbit that has been hit suddenly stop, take a deep bow with their hands behind their back, and instantly disappear with a shimmery glow. As several new avatars get hit, you see each instantly repeat the same bow and disappear making the room more clear until eventually only a single one remains and is hit square on. As the ruckus slows and the real pies start disappear from the table, the holographic table disappears as well>

<several guests rise from their cover and as laughter rumbles throughout the hall, wiping themselves off and looking around at the chaotic mess. A few approach a console and pressing a button get bathed in an amber light, lifting the food off their fur and clothes as it floats to a garbage bin and falls into the hole. Seeing it safe to emerge, the cat crawls out from under the table and stands with his hands behind his back, looking around at the destroyed dining room display as the holoduck turns to you both. She jumps several times with a huge smile clapping silently, then instantly stops and resumes>_

It would appear slapstick humour can escalate beyond pre-calculated limits and parameters. Is this a normal response? If so I shall have to factor this into future scenarios. Regardless, all participants appear unharmed and experiencing humour! Did my demonstration cause the desired humour correctly? <she asks innocently>

_<the cat just giggles and turns to you with a wicked grin>_ Hey @Marius Merganser , I saved you that pie you asked for. _<he quickly laughs and from behind his back, produces a pie in his paws and immediately smashes it straight into your bill as the holoduck looks on puzzled. You wipe yourself clean in time to see the cat doubled over laughing as several of the servant rabbits emerge from the double doors carrying various cleaning objects and look over the scene in total shock. You see a few looking around at the mess fall to their knees weeping as others approach to console them, while the rest begin wiping things down with heavy drooped ears and an exasperated sigh>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 8, 2021)

_<Marius licks some of the pie off his bill>_
"Thanks," _<he answers dryly>

<Face still mostly covered by the apple pie, he turns to Aurora, or at least, where he thinks she is.>_  "I'd say that was quite the success. Slapstick does tend to escalate quickly, but it's good not to let it *get carried away*." _<he emphasized to the laughing cat>

<Hearing the commotion of the rabbit cleanup crew, Marius finally reaches out blindly in search of something to clean his face.  By coincidence, he picks up the rabbit that he had pulled aside earlier and uses him as a napkin, oblivious to his protests. Clean enough to see again, Marius sets him back down.>_

"I'm going to be preening for days."


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 8, 2021)

*Early 2000s popup windows begin aggressively appearing; Everything from something about being the one millionth site visitor and winning a brand new Zune to forbidden voidsFlash-heavy N'Sync fanpages.  One of them has *TEETH*.  Renfield steps out of this one- his own mouth -like Alfred Hitchcock presenting.  The part that Mr. Hitchcock did. not do, however, is when he opens his chest and leans back.  An impossibly black ｆｉｓｔ shoots up out of him, the popups deforming from gravity and being torn apart as they form a little accretion disk.  The fist snaps shut, making a reverse sound- Instead of any noise, it actually removes a delicious nugget of sound as garnish.  The fist sinks back into the dusty galaxy formed around the edge of the hole in him, which sounds like a zipper when it closes via the system collapsing in on itself. 

Smiles contentedly.*  

"I like watching you." ◯◡◯​


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 9, 2021)

*would take a look around thinking*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 9, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius licks some of the pie off his bill>_
> "Thanks," _<he answers dryly>
> 
> <Face still mostly covered by the apple pie, he turns to Aurora, or at least, where he thinks she is.>_  "I'd say that was quite the success. Slapstick does tend to escalate quickly, but it's good not to let it *get carried away*." _<he emphasized to the laughing cat>
> ...



_<the cat snickers harder, then clears his throat> _Yes Aurora, escalation can happen quite spontaneously as you can see. _<giggles at you and smiles, then turns and points to the line by the amber light>_ Sorry about that though, couldn't resist. If you'd like to clean up, you can use the amber cleaning system or that pad over...

<_he stops as he sees you pick up the rabbit and wipe yourself> _Well, guess you got that covered, but here, allow me...Aurora, if you could use the drying light on our good friend here? _<she nods and immediately you find yourself bathed in an amber light. The food and liquids peel themselves off your feathers and bill and float into a small ball, then floating in the light deposit themselves by the garbage leaving you cleaned>

<you are about to say something when you hear a small high-pitched ruckus, and all 3 of us turn to see the rabbit you wiped with swearing and fuming, his hands stretched towards you trying to lunge at you while several of his his co-workers hold him back>_ Ummm, _maybe _we should continue this discussion somewhere else?


----------



## Mambi (Mar 9, 2021)

hologrammaton said:


> *Early 2000s popup windows begin aggressively appearing; Everything from something about being the one millionth site visitor and winning a brand new Zune to forbidden voidsFlash-heavy N'Sync fanpages.  One of them has *TEETH*.  Renfield steps out of this one- his own mouth -like Alfred Hitchcock presenting.  The part that Mr. Hitchcock did. not do, however, is when he opens his chest and leans back.  An impossibly black ｆｉｓｔ shoots up out of him, the popups deforming from gravity and being torn apart as they form a little accretion disk.  The fist snaps shut, making a reverse sound- Instead of any noise, it actually removes a delicious nugget of sound as garnish.  The fist sinks back into the dusty galaxy formed around the edge of the hole in him, which sounds like a zipper when it closes via the system collapsing in on itself.
> 
> Smiles contentedly.*
> 
> "I like watching you." ◯◡◯​


_
<a small rabbit carrying a tray of snacks approaches you as the music and lights from the rave swirl around you>_ Greetings! Mambi is currently busy in the dining room but should join us shortly. May I offer you a snack? We have several other foods and drinks in the...

Oh, hold on...<_he listens in an earpiece>_ Hello, Peter here. There was? She did? How bad is...oh my! Thank you for...ok, just calm down, I'll be there soon. _<turns back to you_> Sorry, apparently there a small incident in the dining room, but many more snacks should be available in a short while. I have to run to assist, but if you have any issues, please press a red button for the AI holographic bunny to assist you. Pardon me! <_he bows and rushes to a door down the hall, leaving you surrounded by dancers>_


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Mar 9, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<you and the cat both watch as the duck and the holoduck interact, the duck stammering and sweating nervously as Aurora asks him her questions. He grabs a piece of cheese that is currently on fire and without any apparent pain, takes a bite and moves closer to you, whispering> _
> 
> This should be good...you never met her yet, but Aurora is a very direct pragmatic "individual", so I'm curious how she handles this topic herself! <_sigh_> Poor duck though, I have no idea if 'Rora'll actually understand all this by the time he's done. Think I should bail him out, or let him go on a but more?_ <other guests snicker at the show>_


< Murichumado watches with a keen interest, chomping down on one of the cookies. It's quite an amusing affair. Then the cat appeared to eat some cheese that was on fire. > 

_What the hell? Is that fire real? <_He sniffs, the pungent odor of smoke fills his nostrils.>  _Yep, definitely real. That cat must be immortal or some wizard crap < _Suddenly the cat is there, talking to him. Murichumado glances between him and the action unfolding in front of them. He licks his lips, wiping a mess of blue frosting off his fur. > 

        Eh, Let him go on a bit more. I'm curious to see what happens...


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 9, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<you are about to say something when you hear a small high-pitched ruckus, and all 3 of us turn to see the rabbit you wiped with swearing and fuming, his hands stretched towards you trying to lunge at you while several of his his co-workers hold him back>_ Ummm, _maybe _we should continue this discussion somewhere else?



"No harm, no fowl," <Marius winks very unsubtly>   
"Yes, probably a good idea to move on.  My rabbit friend looks like he wants some intensive hugging and like I already told Aurora, that's probably not a good idea in front of all the guests."
<Marius bows and holds an wing/arm out>
"After you."


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Mar 9, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<you pass through the portal just as the cat relaxes and the rift re-seals itself behind you. Seeing an awesome spread of food and several nut-related foods behind a glowing purple energy field, you watch a few rabbits come out of double-doors in the back with trays of replacement snacks. You notice a lack of meats on the spread but see several types of tofu that are almost identical to their respective food equivalents. You observe the duck and holoduck interacting, and hear several guests giggling at the conversation>
> 
> <Finally, looking over to the group, you manage to see the cat and yes, there is the wolf you saw upstairs, standing beside him chatting with his own snack foods. Doritos and cookies, damn this wolf even has the same basic tastes as you! You stand back a little to blend into the crowd better, even though you realize that this wolf has no idea who you are of course, watching the wolf intently as you decide how to proceed>_


<Murichurado skims over the crowd, in particular the wolf he's been looking for. He's chumming it up with that weird cat who runs this place. To his surprise, a pang of jealousy washes over his chest. Of course this version of him is the social butterfly. Why can't he make friends that easily? He wants to walk over and say something, introduce himself, but something tugs at him, holding him back.  So instead he turns towards the buffet of food laid out in front of him. Those cookies do look pretty good.  He walks over and loads up a plate of the same cookies the wolf had, as well as a plateload of chocolate candies. > 

_Dogs can't eat chocolate, right? At least that's one thing I'm better than him at. 

    < _He walks back over to his secret spot and continues watching the conversation,  gnawing on some chocolate bars.


----------



## The-Courier (Mar 11, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Ah I understand, passing on the torch for the legwork, hence why your protege is currently dealing with that conflict you mentioned I presume. Still you sound like you have a very noble and meaningful calling behind you. _<the lizard nods respectfully> _What is a "jedi" though? Are they also religious warriors?


"Of a sort," the man replied with a small hand gesture, deciding to keep his explanation simple for brevity's sake.
"They're more peaceful than we are, and a lot more honorable."

Standing up, Hemmingsworth adjusted the cuff of his sleeves.
"I will take a look around further; if you wish to accompany me, you can."


----------



## Mambi (Mar 11, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> < Murichumado watches with a keen interest, chomping down on one of the cookies. It's quite an amusing affair. Then the cat appeared to eat some cheese that was on fire. >
> 
> _What the hell? Is that fire real? <_He sniffs, the pungent odor of smoke fills his nostrils.>  _Yep, definitely real. That cat must be immortal or some wizard crap < _Suddenly the cat is there, talking to him. Murichumado glances between him and the action unfolding in front of them. He licks his lips, wiping a mess of blue frosting off his fur. >
> 
> Eh, Let him go on a bit more. I'm curious to see what happens...



_<as you recoil from the sudden chaos that erupted, watching the depressed and angry rabbits cleaning up, you see the cat has emerged from his hiding spot and is leaving with the duck and go to rejoin him. You notice the cheese with the flames are not burning anything and curious, you pass your hand over a flame and to your surprise find it to be colder than the air around it! Suddenly you are distracted as you hear him call out for everyone to leave and grabbing some untouched food for the road, follow the cat who is moving with the critters that are heading for the door sheepishly> _


----------



## Mambi (Mar 11, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> <Murichurado skims over the crowd, in particular the wolf he's been looking for. He's chumming it up with that weird cat who runs this place. To his surprise, a pang of jealousy washes over his chest. Of course this version of him is the social butterfly. Why can't he make friends that easily? He wants to walk over and say something, introduce himself, but something tugs at him, holding him back.  So instead he turns towards the buffet of food laid out in front of him. Those cookies do look pretty good.  He walks over and loads up a plate of the same cookies the wolf had, as well as a plateload of chocolate candies. >
> 
> _Dogs can't eat chocolate, right? At least that's one thing I'm better than him at.
> 
> < _He walks back over to his secret spot and continues watching the conversation,  gnawing on some chocolate bars.



_<as you recoil from the sudden chaos that erupted, watching the depressed and angry rabbits cleaning up, you see the cat has emerged from his hiding spot and is leaving with the duck and your wolfen friend. Seeing your plate of snacks have somehow survived the melee, you hear him call out for everyone to leave and follow the critters that are heading for the door sheepishly>_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 11, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "No harm, no fowl," <Marius winks very unsubtly>
> "Yes, probably a good idea to move on.  My rabbit friend looks like he wants some intensive hugging and like I already told Aurora, that's probably not a good idea in front of all the guests."
> <Marius bows and holds an wing/arm out>
> "After you."



_<the cat giggles sheepishly as the servant rabbits gumble_> Yeeeah, we should all go and let the bunnies clean up! _<he calls out to the crowd> _

*HEY EVERYONE!!! We should go and let the rabbits clean up. Snacks will be back on in a while...front doors please!*

_<he leads on with you and his wolfen friend, as Aurora leads on still in her duck form, several other holographic rabbit avatars forming to lead guests out orderly into the main hall. As we all exit, several guests wander upstairs to the observatory, while others start to go back to the main dance floor. The cat turns to you and the wolf and beckons around him to the various doors and halls, seeing a lone human @SinglePringle leaning casually against the wall watching subtly> _

So what appeals to ya? The garden or the pool is certainly your style, or are you secretly a dancer at heart? <_he winks and starts bopping his hips to the beat of the music playing while the holoduck looks on slightly amused but patently quiet>_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 11, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> "Of a sort," the man replied with a small hand gesture, deciding to keep his explanation simple for brevity's sake.
> "They're more peaceful than we are, and a lot more honorable."
> 
> Standing up, Hemmingsworth adjusted the cuff of his sleeves.
> "I will take a look around further; if you wish to accompany me, you can."



_<the lizard stands and smiles>_ I would love to actually, thank you. _<he looks around at the rift to the other dimension, the telescope, the VR system, and the black hole display. He sees a readout for the newly-created looped universe being monitored and points to it> _

Say, mind if I go explore that a moment over there? I watched him create the torus in the containment cube a few hours ago and I would love to see the power output.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 12, 2021)

Mambi said:


> So what appeals to ya? The garden or the pool is certainly your style, or are you secretly a dancer at heart? <_he winks and starts bopping his hips to the beat of the music playing while the holoduck looks on slightly amused but patently quiet>_



<Marius glances at the others and blushes.>
"Well, I only know the Tango..."
<He looks at Aurora>
"...but that takes two."


----------



## Queen Brie (Mar 14, 2021)

<_Tail held in one hand, random paper in another, Queenie cautiously steps into the portal then swiftly out then back in. She does this for the next 30 seconds, intermittently sniffing and peering around the party area. Taking one giant big breath, she takes a big step into the room intrigued by the smells and jiving to the music>_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 15, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> <Marius glances at the others and blushes.>
> "Well, I only know the Tango..."
> <He looks at Aurora>
> "...but that takes two."



_<the holoduck smiles warmly>_ If the dance Tango is desired, it is a dance I am aware of and can replicate, or if a tangible partner is preferred I can locate an appropriate partner for you. The music will have to be altered however, perhaps during the dance party it can be arranged?

_<the cat slaps himself upside the head>_ The dance competition!!! I almost forgot about that! All the preparations are ready and have been for a while now, I just need to see who's all attending? Aurora, how many guests have expressed interest yet?

Including yourself, there are 3 guests currently guaranteed to compete, and 14 others in various states of persuasion. 

Excellent! <_turns to you with a wicked grin>_ Care to make it 4? <lol>


----------



## Mambi (Mar 15, 2021)

Queen Brie said:


> <_Tail held in one hand, random paper in another, Queenie cautiously steps into the portal then swiftly out then back in. She does this for the next 30 seconds, intermittently sniffing and peering around the party area. Taking one giant big breath, she takes a big step into the room intrigued by the smells and jiving to the music>_



_<as you emerge into the apparent rave in progress, you marvel at the lights and guests all enjoying themselves to the beat. You see a few guests lounging in chairs off to one side sipping juices, while one in particular catches your attention talking to a holographic transparent rabbit. You see several smaller live rabbits carrying trays of snacks and juices, while several others are carrying cleaning equipment into a side room, the sounds of grumbling and weeping coming from other rabbits inside. A few guests are standing in an amber light, food and liquids peeling off their fur as the light cleans them>

<looking down a hallway, you see the cat that originally appeared through the portal talking to a live and holographic duck and a wolf, as one of the smaller rabbits apprioaches you with his tray> _Hello and welcome to the party. Mambi is busy at the moment but should be along shortly, but if you require any addition help, press the red button on any console. May I offer you a snack or drink currently?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 15, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the holoduck smiles warmly>_ If the dance Tango is desired, it is a dance I am aware of and can replicate, or if a tangible partner is preferred I can locate an appropriate partner for you. The music will have to be altered however, perhaps during the dance party it can be arranged?
> 
> _<the cat slaps himself upside the head>_ The dance competition!!! I almost forgot about that! All the preparations are ready and have been for a while now, I just need to see who's all attending? Aurora, how many guests have expressed interest yet?
> 
> ...



"Competition?"  _<Marius considers it for a moment>_  "Well, I thought, maybe if Aurora knew how and wasn't busy, she might, you know, want to dance.  With me. Maybe."
_ <Marius kicks at the floor while fussing with his jacket and blushes.>_
"But I don't know how fair a competition would be with the two of us. I guess if she wasn't tangible, it might make it a little more even for the others.>
_<Marius' duck ego starts to show through his shyness>_


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 16, 2021)

_*Time moves at different rates in different places, and thus although it had appeared that Renfield had glitched frozen for days or weeks with the little welcome wagon of holographic white rabbits, this post isn't late in the slightest._
_
In fact, he appears to have been interfacing with the realm as a whole somehow, as if having had a deep chat with it over coffee and biscuits.  The little 'grams stand in some formation, some with their heads back and others up straight, calling out in unison with oddly deep harmonic tones.  Renfield himself ripples like a mirage as they do, lifting his head and joining their monotone droning.  It was usually only Shaved Ice Babies who did this, but hopefully they were summoning something completely different from the one that deals with furious little cinnamon buns.*_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 16, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Competition?"  _<Marius considers it for a moment>_  "Well, I thought, maybe if Aurora knew how and wasn't busy, she might, you know, want to dance.  With me. Maybe."
> _ <Marius kicks at the floor while fussing with his jacket and blushes.>_
> "But I don't know how fair a competition would be with the two of us. I guess if she wasn't tangible, it might make it a little more even for the others.>
> _<Marius' duck ego starts to show through his shyness>_



_<the holoduck turns and walks up to you>_ I am not capable of being busy, as I can exist simultaneously as required, so I will join you in the dance. As you cannot interact physically with this avatar, it is logical for you to take the lead and I shall follow your motions at your pace. 

GREAT, this is going to be fun! <_the cat beams with excitement>_ Aurora, please let the others know it will start in...say, 30 minutes? <_she nods and you see 2 holographic rabbits appear with a shimmer in front of 2 seemingly random guests and talk to them. They immediately jump in joy and dash off down the hall to a large double-door as the rabbits disappear and the cat turns to you> _

So that's obviously where the dance competition is being held. Do you and Aurora want to go practice a bit first or just go in and wait for the others to arrive? Ooo, I can't wait for this!!! <_he starts bopping his hips to the music currently playing as he grooves to the beat, accidentally passing through Aurora as he closes his eyes and sways> 
_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 16, 2021)

hologrammaton said:


> _*Time moves at different rates in different places, and thus although it had appeared that Renfield had glitched frozen for days or weeks with the little welcome wagon of holographic white rabbits, this post isn't late in the slightest.
> 
> In fact, he appears to have been interfacing with the realm as a whole somehow, as if having had a deep chat with it over coffee and biscuits.  The little 'grams stand in some formation, some with their heads back and others up straight, calling out in unison with oddly deep harmonic tones.  Renfield himself ripples like a mirage as they do, lifting his head and joining their monotone droning.  It was usually only Shaved Ice Babies who did this, but hopefully they were summoning something completely different from the one that deals with furious little cinnamon buns.*_



_<the rabbit seeing the display simply sighs, and sets a glass of juice on a small table near you. As the rabbits drone, several guests hear it over the music and turn to see the apparition appearing before them intrigued. As  you join the droning and ripple as well, the rabbit shrugs and presses a red button before he runs off as several guests look on facinated. In seconds, a shimmering holographic rabbit appears, glowing blue and barely clothed. She turns to you and in a cold robotic voice, smiles and addresses you politely>_

Greetings and welcome, may I assist you? Also, you appear difficult for my scanners to ascertain properly, may I ask your nature for cataloguing into my databanks?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 17, 2021)

Mambi said:


> So that's obviously where the dance competition is being held. Do you and Aurora want to go practice a bit first or just go in and wait for the others to arrive? Ooo, I can't wait for this!!! <_he starts bopping his hips to the music currently playing as he grooves to the beat, accidentally passing through Aurora as he closes his eyes and sways> _



_<Marius watches the cat dance off before turning to Aurora, all smiles>_
"Well, we have some time.  You wanna go over some steps?"
_<He stands up straight with his right wing-arm up as if to hold her hand and his left held out horizontally as if to wrap around her waist>_
"Show me what you got?"

_<The two practice synchronizing their moves and formalizing a routine>_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 18, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius watches the cat dance off before turning to Aurora, all smiles>_
> "Well, we have some time.  You wanna go over some steps?"
> _<He stands up straight with his right wing-arm up as if to hold her hand and his left held out horizontally as if to wrap around her waist>_
> "Show me what you got?"
> ...



<the holoduck looks slightly puzzled> You can currently observe the entire structure or my avatar at your leisure, *this* is what I am, is it not? <_she sees you pose again, and motion towards the dance hall, them widens her eyes in understanding_> Context altered, realization: colloquialism was used. You wish to see my dance capabilities! Yes, we may proceed here if you wish. Re-calibrating current musical selection, please wait. 

_<she closes her eyes for a moment and the music shifts to a slightly techno-tango rhythm. As the other guests get into the beat in their own way, the holoduck moves within millimetres of you and places her hand in yours...or at least the image of it as you only feel a very slight warmth at best. How odd you think, that you feel almost nothing at all and smell nothing at all, yet your eyes are telling you she is there and following your lead perfectly. You try to hold her closer reflexively but are startled as your limb passes through her like air! Moving your arm back to outside her form again, you look into her eyes standing almost bill-to-bill to her friendly face, her glowing feathers so pretty...and yet somehow your body feels like it is almost dancing by itself, as you feel no resistance at all from the glowing image that is currently your partner>

<the cat claps excitedly as you turn your head to look_> Good stuff...I'll meet you inside! This is gonna be great, woohoo!!!

<_he bops into the room playfully, and as you look back to your partner, you see you are currently alone, dancing by yourself with your arms in the air! As the wolf (@SinglePringle ) laughs and points to the open doors,  you look to see the holoduck has shimmered back into view inside the dance hall besides the cat and is beckoning you both to join them inside>_


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 18, 2021)

(*sighs*)


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 18, 2021)

Mambi said:


> <the holoduck looks slightly puzzled> You can currently observe the entire structure or my avatar at your leisure, *this* is what I am, is it not? <_she sees you pose again, and motion towards the dance hall, them widens her eyes in understanding_> Context altered, realization: colloquialism was used. You wish to see my dance capabilities! Yes, we may proceed here if you wish. Re-calibrating current musical selection, please wait.
> 
> _<she closes her eyes for a moment and the music shifts to a slightly techno-tango rhythm. As the other guests get into the beat in their own way, the holoduck moves within millimetres of you and places her hand in yours...or at least the image of it as you only feel a very slight warmth at best. How odd you think, that you feel almost nothing at all and smell nothing at all, yet your eyes are telling you she is there and following your lead perfectly. You try to hold her closer reflexively but are startled as your limb passes through her like air! Moving your arm back to outside her form again, you look into her eyes standing almost bill-to-bill to her friendly face, her glowing feathers so pretty...and yet somehow your body feels like it is almost dancing by itself, as you feel no resistance at all from the glowing image that is currently your partner>
> 
> ...



<Marius, lost in the dance, stands there holding what he thinks is an epic pose until he hears the wolf laughing. Suddenly noticing his partner has disappeared, he throws the wolf a scowl and races to the doors, stopping short at the entrance to the dance hall before casually strolling in.  He takes a position next to the holoduck and addresses his host>

"So are you competing, too, or are you judging?  Who are we up against?"


----------



## Mambi (Mar 18, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> (*sighs*)


_<a random shunk passes you standing and staring at nothing, lost in thought in the hallway>_ I heard the dance competition is around here somewhere but must have missed the door. Any ideas where it might be friend, or are you lost too?


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 18, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the rabbit seeing the display simply sighs, and sets a glass of juice on a small table near you. As the rabbits drone, several guests hear it over the music and turn to see the apparition appearing before them intrigued. As  you join the droning and ripple as well, the rabbit shrugs and presses a red button before he runs off as several guests look on facinated. In seconds, a shimmering holographic rabbit appears, glowing blue and barely clothed. She turns to you and in a cold robotic voice, smiles and addresses you politely>_
> 
> Greetings and welcome, may I assist you? Also, you appear difficult for my scanners to ascertain properly, may I ask your nature for cataloguing into my databanks?


_*The underdressed entity causes the surfaces of his glasses to blank out, displaying only the placeholder symbol "NUL" on each.  This appears to be similar to closing one's eyes.  With the spectacles not glowing, it can be faintly perceived that his 'eyes' somehow both are and are not eyes at all, rather the retinae of some inexplicable locations that taste of existential dread and dried blueberries.  There's static, and then a boot screen comes onto his lenses and he gets a wiiiiiiide smile.  There are some cheerful yet slightly scrambled electronic beeping sounds, and a cavalry of clones of the realm's rabbits carry a semi-transparent terminal window the size of a laptop up to the hostess as if it were a big painting:



_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 18, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> <Marius, lost in the dance, stands there holding what he thinks is an epic pose until he hears the wolf laughing. Suddenly noticing his partner has disappeared, he throws the wolf a scowl and races to the doors, stopping short at the entrance to the dance hall before casually strolling in.  He takes a position next to the holoduck and addresses his host>
> 
> "So are you competing, too, or are you judging?  Who are we up against?"



<the cat laughs hard> Oh I'll be competing, but it's totally impartial because I dance for fun and not for skill, so I'm no challenge at all. _<laughs and sways slowly to the tango music as you see a deer, a lizard, a fox, and a skunk take a seat on a long chesterfield facing a elevated platform>_ 

I got some of the staff and volunteers to judge, and the prize is some private time in the location of your choice anywhere in the world right away for an hour or longer, courtesy of my portal-power! _<he bows humbly and giggles as more guests arrive> _


----------



## Mambi (Mar 18, 2021)

hologrammaton said:


> _*The underdressed entity causes the surfaces of his glasses to blank out, displaying only the placeholder symbol "NUL" on each.  This appears to be similar to closing one's eyes.  With the spectacles not glowing, it can be faintly perceived that his 'eyes' somehow both are and are not eyes at all, rather the retinae of some inexplicable locations that taste of existential dread and dried blueberries.  There's static, and then a boot screen comes onto his lenses and he gets a wiiiiiiide smile.  There are some cheerful yet slightly scrambled electronic beeping sounds, and a cavalry of clones of the realm's rabbits carry a semi-transparent terminal window the size of a laptop up to the hostess as if it were a big painting:
> View attachment 105033_



_<the rabbit tilts her head curiously, and analyzes the beeping sounds>_ Processing...analysis shows primitive computing system, potential fellow AI, organic components indeterminate to my scanners.  Your current bit width of 64 bits and ram capacity of 7879mb is is insufficient for your current processing necessity. This may explain your erratic behaviour...do you require re-calibration?

Query: Is a secondary neurological unit a part of your beings, or do you function as a communal mind? _<the holographic rabbit looks at the realm-rabbits holding the laptop and a greenish light suddenly envelops you and them. As the light fades, the rabbit continues> _You continue to appear outside quantum scanning parameters...curious...


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 19, 2021)

Mambi said:


> I got some of the staff and volunteers to judge, and the prize is some private time in the location of your choice anywhere in the world right away for an hour or longer, courtesy of my portal-power! _<he bows humbly and giggles as more guests arrive> _



_<Marius turns pale>_
"P-p-p-priva - you mean both go?" _<He points back and forth to himself and Aurora nervously>_ "Can she even leave this place?"


----------



## Mambi (Mar 19, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius turns pale>_
> "P-p-p-priva - you mean both go?" _<He points back and forth to himself and Aurora nervously>_ "Can she even leave this place?"



_<the cat gets a curious look and with a giggle replies_> I meant 'private' in the sense of you alone or anyone you choose, but yeah, in this case  Aurora won't be able to join you sadly, as she is tied to this place completely. You can bring anyone else though if you really want...

_<the holoduck interrupts>_ Pardon me, but if my avatar's companionship in private is desired, the garden room can be adapted to a variety of equivalent environments and I am able to project to it. Perhaps if you are victorious this would be an acceptable compromise? Alternately I will be here when you return, it is your choice. 

_<The cat waves his paw dismissively>_ Truthfully though, it's all for fun so don't get too hung up on the prize. Aurora, has Lisa and her friend arrived yet? I know they were interested. <_she nods_> Lisa is currently in the observatory and will be down shortly. Sheila is currently in this room dancing. _<he looks around surprised, and sure enough, he sees a wild skunk in the corner with a few people keeping their distance as she whoops and jumps around>_

Yeah, there she is, that's her all right...thank you! _<turns back to you and winks> _I know her, met her a while back. Great dancer and she's a fun one if you want someone to travel with, kind of a bimbo but extra-friendly! _<he snickers evilly for some reason as you observe the boppy skunk vibing on the dance floor>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 19, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat gets a curious look and with a giggle replies_> I meant 'private' in the sense of you alone or anyone you choose, but yeah, in this case  Aurora won't be able to join you sadly, as she is tied to this place completely. You can bring anyone else though if you really want...
> 
> _<the holoduck interrupts>_ Pardon me, but if my avatar's companionship in private is desired, the garden room can be adapted to a variety of equivalent environments and I am able to project to it. Perhaps if you are victorious this would be an acceptable compromise? Alternately I will be here when you return, it is your choice.
> 
> ...


_
<Marius appears very relieved>_
"That's great.  That's fine.  I didn't - I thought - um - never mind."
_<He waives politely at the skunk across the dance floor then leans in to whisper to Aurora>_
"I'm sorry, I didn't mean to suggest I was trying to get - um- private time with you.  You're avatar is very pretty and you've been so kind and so I hope you don't think I have any sleazy intentions. I'm just a little nervous and awkward, I guess." _<He clears his throat before asking,>_ "Do you still want to dance?"


----------



## Mambi (Mar 19, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius appears very relieved>_
> "That's great.  That's fine.  I didn't - I thought - um - never mind."
> _<He waives politely at the skunk across the dance floor then leans in to whisper to Aurora>_
> "I'm sorry, I didn't mean to suggest I was trying to get - um- private time with you.  You're avatar is very pretty and you've been so kind and so I hope you don't think I have any sleazy intentions. I'm just a little nervous and awkward, I guess." _<He clears his throat before asking,>_ "Do you still want to dance?"



_<she tilts her head curiously and continues, speaking quieter to match your volume in whispers but somehow sounding exactly the same, just softer>_ 
Yes, I am still willing to dance with you, I detected nothing that has occurred to necessitate any change to that plan. 

_<she stops for a moment and looking at you closely, continues> _I do not understand though, why is private time alone with this avatar something that you believed I would find undesirable? Also, terminology: "sleazy" is unknown, please elaborate_. _<_"Of course she doesn't know sleazy", you think to yourself, "she didn't even know innuendo! Hoo boy". She leans in innocently awaiting your reply as you start to feel warmer again>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 19, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she stops for a moment and looking at you closely, continues> _I do not understand though, why is private time alone with this avatar something that you believed I would find undesirable? Also, terminology: "sleazy" is unknown, please elaborate_. _<_"Of course she doesn't know sleazy", you think to yourself, "she didn't even know innuendo! Hoo boy". She leans in innocently awaiting your reply as you start to feel warmer again>_



_<Marius sighs and tries to explain quietly>_
"When we talked about humor before, you mentioned teaching you about lewdness at some undetermined time in a private place, and the prize for the dance contest is some time in a private place.  I know you can't really leave here, but I didn't want you to think I asked you to dance because I was just hoping to win the prize and have a chance to take advantage of you. 'Sleazy' would be teaching you 'lewdness' as an excuse for... let's say, selfish reasons."


----------



## Mambi (Mar 20, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius sighs and tries to explain quietly>_
> "When we talked about humor before, you mentioned teaching you about lewdness at some undetermined time in a private place, and the prize for the dance contest is some time in a private place.  I know you can't really leave here, but I didn't want you to think I asked you to dance because I was just hoping to win the prize and have a chance to take advantage of you. 'Sleazy' would be teaching you 'lewdness' as an excuse for... let's say, selfish reasons."



_<the holoduck smiles and nods> _Thank you, I believe I understand, and I can assure you that any amoral intention was not considered by me as a motive for the dance. Though at some other time, a more private discussion of the nuances of these new terms and concepts would be beneficial If practical. _<you blush deeply as the cat and others overhear with their more sensitive hearing and start to giggle>

<the holoduck ignores them and turns back to you>_ Interesting reaction...however irrelevant at present time. May you select which attire you would like my avatar to wear for our dance? _<she waves her paw and suddenly with a shimmer over a dozen equally beautiful holoducks appear, each with glowing feathers and large warm eyes, and all wearing various skimpy dresses and flowing flower pedal skirts appear, some wearing *much *more revealing varieties.> _

Please select one. _<she stands politely and stares at you as she motions for you to examine them. In unison, they all quietly encircle you *very* closely, each standing in an identical slightly bent pose as to show off the dresses to their fullest as you get very red under your feathers...>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 21, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Please select one. _<she stands politely and stares at you as she motions for you to examine them. In unison, they all quietly encircle you *very* closely, each standing in an identical slightly bent pose as to show off the dresses to their fullest as you get very red under your feathers...>_



_<Marius manages to produce a squeak and he quickly uses his feathered hand to flatten and hold down the crest feathers on top of his head. Not wanting to be rude by staring, his gaze bounces between the different iterations of the holoduck and the floor and ceiling.  He tries to form a coherent sentence as he turns around but freezes in front of one in particular.>_

"Oh.  Wow,"

_<The holoduck is wearing a dark red velvety dress, that has an irridescent shimmer.  The hem was adorned with fine gold trim.  The skirt is on the shorter side, but still long enough that it's not trashy looking.  The top is form fitting and a has a matching gold trim v-line at the neck.  It sort of resembles a figure skater's outfit, but less costume-y and more classy.  Even her projected feathers glowed a mix of gray and rusty copper, matching the color pattern of a female red-breasted merganser.>_

"How--" _<his voice cracks and he clears his throat before asking quietly,>_ "How about this one?"


----------



## Mambi (Mar 22, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius manages to produce a squeak and he quickly uses his feathered hand to flatten and hold down the crest feathers on top of his head. Not wanting to be rude by staring, his gaze bounces between the different iterations of the holoduck and the floor and ceiling.  He tries to form a coherent sentence as he turns around but freezes in front of one in particular.>_
> 
> "Oh.  Wow,"
> 
> ...



Certainly, this attire shall be utilized for our tango. <_you see the original projection of Aurora and all others shimmer and disappear with a wave, as the selected holoduck stands straight and stepping beside you, continues the conversation very nonchalantly, as if she was always the one you were interacting with>_ Good luck, Marius. <_turns to the cat>_ I believe the competition can begin anytime as all contestants have arrived.

_<he looks around and sees various deer and other animals pairing up, while the judges chat among themselves. The skunk Sheila is obliviously dancing while a crowd watches her bounce around, and a few rabbits start carrying in pitchers of water and other juices> _Looks like! Ok then, Aurora, in 5 minutes, let's kick it off! Oh, and can you peek in on Arizona (@NightmareEyes ) in case she's awake? She might not want to miss this, but if she's still sleeping, please don't disturb her,ok? Woohoo this is gonna be a blast!

<_she nods as the cat shakes your hand and leaving the wolf (@SinglePringle ) with you, goes to put on some glow bracelets and other frilly decorations at a table> _


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 22, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Certainly, this attire shall be utilized for our tango. <_you see the original projection of Aurora and all others shimmer and disappear with a wave, as the selected holoduck stands straight and stepping beside you, continues the conversation very nonchalantly, as if she was always the one you were interacting with>_ Good luck, Marius. <_turns to the cat>_ I believe the competition can begin anytime as all contestants have arrived.
> 
> _<he looks around and sees various deer and other animals pairing up, while the judges chat among themselves. The skunk Sheila is obliviously dancing while a crowd watches her bounce around, and a few rabbits start carrying in pitchers of water and other juices> _Looks like! Ok then, Aurora, in 5 minutes, let's kick it off! Oh, and can you peek in on Arizona (@NightmareEyes ) in case she's awake? She might not want to miss this, but if she's still sleeping, please don't disturb her,ok? Woohoo this is gonna be a blast!
> 
> <_she nods as the cat shakes your hand and leaving the wolf (@SinglePringle ) with you, goes to put on some glow bracelets and other frilly decorations at a table> _



"You look amazing."  _<Marius comments to Aurora before he suddenly feels his stomach drop.>_  "Um...excuse me for just a moment. I'll be right back."

_<Marius dashes over to the cat host and spins him around, practically shaking him by the shoulders with a wildly panicked look.>_

"I'm wearing a leather jacket!" _<Marius hisses at him with clenched bill>_ "I can't dance with her like this when she's wearing THAT!" <_Marius points in Aurora's direction and  turns to give her an exaggerated smile and thumbs up signal.>_ "Please tell me there's someplace I can get a tuxedo or a suit or something?!"


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Mar 22, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Certainly, this attire shall be utilized for our tango. <_you see the original projection of Aurora and all others shimmer and disappear with a wave, as the selected holoduck stands straight and stepping beside you, continues the conversation very nonchalantly, as if she was always the one you were interacting with>_ Good luck, Marius. <_turns to the cat>_ I believe the competition can begin anytime as all contestants have arrived.
> 
> _<he looks around and sees various deer and other animals pairing up, while the judges chat among themselves. The skunk Sheila is obliviously dancing while a crowd watches her bounce around, and a few rabbits start carrying in pitchers of water and other juices> _Looks like! Ok then, Aurora, in 5 minutes, let's kick it off! Oh, and can you peek in on Arizona (@NightmareEyes ) in case she's awake? She might not want to miss this, but if she's still sleeping, please don't disturb her,ok? Woohoo this is gonna be a blast!
> 
> <_she nods as the cat shakes your hand and leaving the wolf (@SinglePringle ) with you, goes to put on some glow bracelets and other frilly decorations at a table> _


Lol where are my characters exactly?  I'm a bit lost


----------



## Mambi (Mar 22, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> Lol where are my characters exactly?  I'm a bit lost



("wolf" you is in the dance hall standing beside the duck, cat juust danced away to decorate. "Other" you is in the hallway and was spying on us until we entered the room)


----------



## Mambi (Mar 22, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "You look amazing."  _<Marius comments to Aurora before he suddenly feels his stomach drop.>_  "Um...excuse me for just a moment. I'll be right back."
> 
> _<Marius dashes over to the cat host and spins him around, practically shaking him by the shoulders with a wildly panicked look.>_
> 
> "I'm wearing a leather jacket!" _<Marius hisses at him with clenched bill>_ "I can't dance with her like this when she's wearing THAT!" <_Marius points in Aurora's direction and  turns to give her an exaggerated smile and thumbs up signal.>_ "Please tell me there's someplace I can get a tuxedo or a suit or something?!"



Aurora, we'll be right back, please stay as you are, ok? <_as the holoduck smiles and with a slight shift seems to freeze in place, the cat takes the duck out and into the hall marked "supplies" Inside you see a box attached to a machine with several monitors and a console>_

Here, shift to whatever you like, hit the button, and it'll appear in the box. You can change here, I'll be in the dance hall waiting. You can always call Aurora if you need help with the red button as usual. Happy hunting <_wink_>

_<the cat smiles and leaves you to the machine, as he returns to the dance hall, back to the table to get more glow stuff...>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 23, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Aurora, we'll be right back, please stay as you are, ok? <_as the holoduck smiles and with a slight shift seems to freeze in place, the cat takes the duck out and into the hall marked "supplies" Inside you see a box attached to a machine with several monitors and a console>_
> 
> Here, shift to whatever you like, hit the button, and it'll appear in the box. You can change here, I'll be in the dance hall waiting. You can always call Aurora if you need help with the red button as usual. Happy hunting <_wink_>
> 
> _<the cat smiles and leaves you to the machine, as he returns to the dance hall, back to the table to get more glow stuff...>_



"Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!  Wait, 'Happy hunting'? _<Marius turns to see the cat already walking away and quietly finishes his thought.>_ "Why would I go fishing in a tuxedo?"

_<Under any other circumstances, he would likely spend at least an hour or two playing the machine to see what it could do and try to figure out the details of how it works, but for once, Marius wasn't so easily distracted. He checked the fabricator's console interface and managed to find the clothing options.  He selected a tuxedo and after some whirring and shuffling sounds the machine emitted a pleasant 'ding'.  After opening the box, Marius extracted a fine tuxedo on a hanger. He removed his leather jacket and put on the white dress shirt, red bow-tie, black vest, black jacket, and black cummerbund.  Then he scrunched up the pants into a little ball and tossed them into the recycle bin next to the machine.>

<He peaked into a mirror mounted on the wall and straightened out the bow-time.>_ "Not too shabby." _<He winked at his reflection and did the 'finger guns' motion. Then with all the formality of a royal, he walked back into the dance hall, pausing to flash the cat host a "check-me-out" smile.  Finally, he walked back up to the holoduck>._

"My apologies; I needed a wardrobe upgrade.  Do I look okay?"


----------



## Mambi (Mar 24, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!  Wait, 'Happy hunting'? _<Marius turns to see the cat already walking away and quietly finishes his thought.>_ "Why would I go fishing in a tuxedo?"
> 
> _<Under any other circumstances, he would likely spend at least an hour or two playing the machine to see what it could do and try to figure out the details of how it works, but for once, Marius wasn't so easily distracted. He checked the fabricator's console interface and managed to find the clothing options.  He selected a tuxedo and after some whirring and shuffling sounds the machine emitted a pleasant 'ding'.  After opening the box, Marius extracted a fine tuxedo on a hanger. He removed his leather jacket and put on the white dress shirt, red bow-tie, black vest, black jacket, and black cummerbund.  Then he scrunched up the pants into a little ball and tossed them into the recycle bin next to the machine.>
> 
> ...



_<As you enter the room you grin as you see the holoduck in her gorgeous "outfit" has not moved a single inch since you left apparently! It would appear she took "stay as you are" quite literally, as per usual you suppose. The cat turns to see the handsome duck re-entering the dance hall and claps with approval, just as the holographic duck blinks and starts to move again like a statue of light coming to life. She approaches you and speaks over the music>_

Your attire looks to be in perfect order and appears appropriate for the dance, accentuating your physical features well. We shall begin in approximately 2 minutes, when I make the announcement. "good luck" to you.

_<she pauses and turns quietly to you>_ Query: this dance being called "competition". I do not believe that Mambi would reuse the passage of anyone for any reason as the effort is minimal, therefore the dance is clearly for purposes of "fun". If that is the primary goal, please explain how the added element of "competition" make this event differ from the one occurring in the next room, where they are dancing for pure amusement?

Is it better to dance for purpose than for joy? It would appear to my logic centers that the goal of amusement is identical in both scenarios, rendering competition an irrelevant addition? "Competition" is not "humour", correct? _<she tilts her head confused as the cat overhears and giggles silently to himself>_


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Mar 24, 2021)

Mambi said:


> ("wolf" you is in the dance hall standing beside the duck, cat juust danced away to decorate. "Other" you is in the hallway and was spying on us until we entered the room)


All righty then, Lemme try to continue.  

<Murichumado stood there awkwardly, trying to understand the waves of events that had just occurred. Somehow he had found himself back in the dance hall, and the cat had jaunted off somewhere spinning like a top. Now he was all alone except for a random rabbit standing nearby. Well, "alone" was a loose term. All around him anthropomorphic animals were bopping to the trendy club music pulsating throughout the room. Murichumado briefly wonders how he couldn't hear the music from the dining room but shoves that thought aside. He looks around the room. >  

_I wonder if there's a map someplace. I wanna see what else there is to do around here._


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Mar 24, 2021)

<Murichurado watches the crowds, including the wolf, disappear into the dance floor.>

_Oh crap, not this place again. I hate dancing. And loud noises. _<He groans before making his way to the entrance. Popping his head in, he can see the wolf is for the most part alone, except a few clubbers dancing merrily around him. The wolf has a familiar look of confusion on his face as he just stands there aimlessly. > 

_Oh wow, he really is my mirror image isn't he? Well, he's alone now... maybe I should go talk to him?  <_Eyes fixated on the wolf, he takes a step forward and bumps into a waiter carrying drinks, causing them to shatter on the ground with a loud crash. >  

GAAAAHH!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 24, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she pauses and turns quietly to you>_ Query: this dance being called "competition". I do not believe that Mambi would reuse the passage of anyone for any reason as the effort is minimal, therefore the dance is clearly for purposes of "fun". If that is the primary goal, please explain how the added element of "competition" make this event differ from the one occurring in the next room, where they are dancing for pure amusement?
> 
> Is it better to dance for purpose than for joy? It would appear to my logic centers that the goal of amusement is identical in both scenarios, rendering competition an irrelevant addition? "Competition" is not "humour", correct? _<she tilts her head confused as the cat overhears and giggles silently to himself>_


_
<Feeling like he could take on the world, Marius smiles proudly at Aurora's approval.>_

"Well, I suppose people dance for many reasons like fun, physical fitness, or as an expression of art, storytelling, spirituality or...to show affection." <he blushes again, looking Aurora in the eyes. He continues after a short pause.>

"Usually the ones who participate in a competition have a higher skill level than the average dancer, so it's more entertaining for the audience, and the participants like performing for them.  Competitions usually have formal rules to keep it fair, and then there's also the thrill of winning a prize.  I guess you could consider it an added challenge, but it's definitely not necessary, and I think as far as tonight's event goes, 'competition' applies in the loosest sense of the word."

_<Marius smiles again>_
"Besides, by the time our dance is over, I'll have already won."


----------



## Mambi (Mar 24, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> All righty then, Lemme try to continue.
> 
> <Murichumado stood there awkwardly, trying to understand the waves of events that had just occurred. Somehow he had found himself back in the dance hall, and the cat had jaunted off somewhere spinning like a top. Now he was all alone except for a random rabbit standing nearby. Well, "alone" was a loose term. All around him anthropomorphic animals were bopping to the trendy club music pulsating throughout the room. Murichumado briefly wonders how he couldn't hear the music from the dining room but shoves that thought aside. He looks around the room. >
> 
> _I wonder if there's a map someplace. I wanna see what else there is to do around here._



<_as the cat dances and watches the duck prepare, the holoduck looks over, overhearing your utterance. With a wave of her winged arm, a shimmering holographic rabbit suddenly forms before you, the same one from before! The holographic rabbit smiles familiarly, definitely Aurora as you recall her name was, and she speaks loudly over the music> _

Mapping units are available at any console. We have extra-dimensional observatory services, holographic gardens, pool and private rooms, massage and recreation rooms, and the dining area will be functional soon, as well as a lounge area with access to various recreations. If you wish further touring of the security or containment cube enters it can be arranged as well. 

May I assist you further? <_you look at her and the holoduck, amazed that they are the same entity_>


----------



## Mambi (Mar 24, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> <Murichurado watches the crowds, including the wolf, disappear into the dance floor.>
> 
> _Oh crap, not this place again. I hate dancing. And loud noises. _<He groans before making his way to the entrance. Popping his head in, he can see the wolf is for the most part alone, except a few clubbers dancing merrily around him. The wolf has a familiar look of confusion on his face as he just stands there aimlessly. >
> 
> ...



_<the rabbit picks himself up and brushes off the mess from his outfit. He sighs dejectedly and with droopy ears, wanders off to the corner an grabs a mop, clearly having had to do this several times already today. Several guests turn at the noise and giggle a bit but otherwise go back to their dancing, as the wolf is spotted talking to a holographic rabbit, oblivious to your commotion>_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 24, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Feeling like he could take on the world, Marius smiles proudly at Aurora's approval.>_
> 
> "Well, I suppose people dance for many reasons like fun, physical fitness, or as an expression of art, storytelling, spirituality or...to show affection." <he blushes again, looking Aurora in the eyes. He continues after a short pause.>
> 
> ...



_<she smiles proudly> _I understand, the competition *is* irrelevant, but useful to turn it into subcategory: game! States irrelevant but played for betterment and humour and bonding, as a peer-measure! _<she claps silently and proceeds, speaking softer so only you can hear>_ However your statement is in error: if "the dance if over and you have won", that does not allow enough sufficient time for the judge to have made any decision. Do you intend to cheat? If so please guide me on how I may assist you.

_<she never stops smiling or staring as she says this, not really understanding your expression it seems but still cute as she states her loyalty so coldly>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 25, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she smiles proudly> _I understand, the competition *is* irrelevant, but useful to turn it into subcategory: game! States irrelevant but played for betterment and humour and bonding, as a peer-measure! _<she claps silently and proceeds, speaking softer so only you can hear>_ However your statement is in error: if "the dance if over and you have won", that does not allow enough sufficient time for the judge to have made any decision. Do you intend to cheat? If so please guide me on how I may assist you.
> 
> _<she never stops smiling or staring as she says this, not really understanding your expression it seems but still cute as she states her loyalty so coldly>_



_<Marius stifles a laugh and leans in closer. Speaking in an equality soft voice, he hopes she understands the sentiment.>_
"No, I just meant, regardless of how the judges decide who wins, the opportunity to dance with you would be far more enjoyable than any prize Mambi could offer."


----------



## Mambi (Mar 25, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius stifles a laugh and leans in closer. Speaking in an equality soft voice, he hopes she understands the sentiment.>_
> "No, I just meant, regardless of how the judges decide who wins, the opportunity to dance with you would be far more enjoyable than any prize Mambi could offer."



_<the holoduck bows and grins>_ Thank you, I do hope I provide a satisfactory partner for your dance. I believe I shall find the experience beneficial as well. 

_<she turns to watch the other competitors lining up as you do too. A few deer and tigers start to stretch and bend as a rabbit begins hopping gently to warm up. You see the skunk Sheila talking excitedly to a deer like she's a close friend, Lisa her name is judging by how loudly Sheila keeps screaming her name out excitedly, while you see the cat applying the last of the glow bracelets to his body. Seeing that, she turns to you and nods> _

It appears we are ready. One moment please...

_<she closes her eyes and suddenly in the middle of the room a huge 20 foot image of her rabbit-form head appears, glowing blue and smiling warmly. Looking through the doors, you notice that identical images of her head have appeared on the other room a well, and presumably through the area. Each suddenly start to speak loudly in unison> 
_
*Your attention please. For your interest, the dance completion will begin in the main hall in approximately 2 minutes. all participants have already been notified and will begin their dances shortly. If you wish to observe remotely, console displays can be used at any station. Thank you. *
_
<the giant heads shimmer and disappear as the holoduck re-opens her eyes and turns to you> _I believe we are dance number 3. I shall await our turn with you. _<she stands closer to you and places her warm hand against yours, unable to touch you physically but mimicking the actions of other dance couples holding hands while waiting>_


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 25, 2021)

*would sip some juice sighing*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 25, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the giant heads shimmer and disappear as the holoduck re-opens her eyes and turns to you> _I believe we are dance number 3. I shall await our turn with you. _<she stands closer to you and places her warm hand against yours, unable to touch you physically but mimicking the actions of other dance couples holding hands while waiting>_



_<The big, dumb smile on Marius' face gets bigger and dumber and his heart races as he attempts to hold the space around the projection of her hand.  After enjoying the moment, he scans the room, sizing up the other dancers and wonders why the host is wearing so many glowing accoutrements.>_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 26, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<The big, dumb smile on Marius' face gets bigger and dumber and his heart races as he attempts to hold the space around the projection of her hand.  After enjoying the moment, he scans the room, sizing up the other dancers and wonders why the host is wearing so many glowing accoutrements.>_


_
<as the dancers start to group together, the judges arrange their papers and sit back in their chairs, ready for the first contestant. You see the holographic rabbit appear beside him with a shimmer and addressing the cat> _Shall I begin the contest? Also user Arizona appears to still be resting, do you still wish for me to allow her to sleep? 

_<she waves her paw and on a display in the corner of the room, a live-feed appears from the candlelit room that Arizona (@NightmareEyes ) is sleeping in. You see her sprawled across the bed with the sheets thrown haphazardly across her as she tossed and turned, yet still tastefully covered. An identical holographic rabbit is in the room at the foot of the bed watching her silently, and turns to the camera source just as the feed stops> _

Yes, please let her rest as long as she needs...she had a rough trip here it seems, but record the proceedings for future playback, she might want to review sometime later. Aurora, you may start anytime!!!_ <he says with a huge excited smile, as the rabbit nods politely>

<at that, the image of the rabbit shimmers and disappears, reappearing in the middle of the elevated platform. She then announces loudly>_ 
*Your attention please, the dance contest is about to begin! Our first contestant is Sheila and Mark in the style of "rave". Good luck is offered to them. *

_<she turns and waves her paw to them, and as they approach the platform, the rabbit shimmers and disappears. As they jump up onto the platform, you see the skunk eagerly bopping already while her raccoon partner looks nervous, like he's there against his will somehow. As the music starts, the skunk starts wildly whooping and bopping about while her "partner" smiles weakly and tries futilely to keep up to his wild dancing mate, clearly uncoordinated and probably a random racoon she grabbed en-route! The crowd gasps as she bends over and starts twerking her tail seductively, some entranced while others look aside embarrassingly. As she rises again she closes her eyes and gets lost in the groove, accidentally bumping the raccoon with her hips, sending him tumbling off the platform and landing softly on some sheep in the crowd while she continues to dance unaware. As the song finishes, she jumps up with a final twirl and a whoop, and just now seeing her partner on the floor, giggles and reaches down to help him back up to take their bow.>

<the holoduck beside you turns to you and grins> _While they enjoyed themselves, I do not believe that their skills were measurably competitive. Luck is still with you.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 26, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the holoduck beside you turns to you and grins> _While they enjoyed themselves, I do not believe that their skills were measurably competitive. Luck is still with you.



"I guess you could say that Raccoon's performance *fell* a little short of elegant, but at least the skunk had fun."
_<Marius adjusts his bow-tie and makes sure his feathers and tuxedo look okay while waiting their turn.>_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 26, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "I guess you could say that Raccoon's performance *fell* a little short of elegant, but at least the skunk had fun."
> _<Marius adjusts his bow-tie and makes sure his feathers and tuxedo look okay while waiting their turn.>_



_<as the skunk makes her way off the stage bounding into the arms of her deer friend still rushing from the dance and the raccoon seizes the chance to run for the main doors, the image of the rabbit shimmers, reappearing in the middle of the elevated platform. She then announces loudly>_
*Your attention please, contestant number two is about to complete. Our next contestant is Mambi n the style of "techno-swing". Good luck is offered to him. *

_<she turns and waves her paw to Mambi, who bounding with joy in a full leaping somersault, jumps from the floor clean to the platform, then with a sudden sideways flip, swings his body to face the crowds and crouches low with a wild smile as his tail whips behind him. The rabbit smiles widely and with a shimmer, disappears as the base-driven swing music plays. The cat winks to the holoduck beside you and as he does, the lights in the room dim lower showing off his many glowing bracelets and his glowing eyes, but leaving the rest of his black fur covered body almost invisible. As only the bracelets are showing, they leave a light trail in the air as he dances to the beat, his floating glowing eyes occasionally disappearing as he closes them in vibing. As he struts and bops his hips, clearly highly-coordinated but more a light performance art than a dance, you watch the cat twirl and spin, the glowing bracelets crating a wild kaleidoscope of colours to match the rhythms of the music.>

<as the song ends, he smiles and the lights return to normal levels. The smiling cat bows and saunters off the stage as the holoduck turns to you whispering> _We are next. 

_<sure enough, the image of the rabbit shimmers, reappearing in the middle of the elevated platform and announces loudly>_
*Your attention please, contestant number three is about to complete. Our next contestants are Maruis and I in the style of "tango". Good luck is offered to us. *

_<as the rabbit beckons with her paw, she shimmers and is instantly replaced with the identical holoduck that was beside you, still in the same pose as the rabbit with her arms out to you. Startled, you turn you head and see that sure enough, you are now standing alone as the duck you were holding hands has indeed silently vanished and is now on the stage! "It's all her!", you remind yourself, "They're all the same Aurora, they're all the same Aurora..." you repeat to yourself slently, as you turn back to the stage and see your beautifully dressed Aurora, with her glowing feathers and red velvety gold trimmed dress, smiling warmly with her arm awaiting your arrival to begin your dance as the music starts to play...>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 27, 2021)

_<Marius bounds onto the stage and stops short two feet in front of Aurora.  They lock eyes and the audience is a little unsure if they are going to dance or fight with their aggressively ready positions. With all the dramatic flare, but without breaking his gaze, he whips off his tuxedo jacket and forcefully throws it to the side, where it happens to hit the same rabbit he obliviously annoyed earlier.  

He reaches out his hand, and the holoduck reaches out to take it.  They step very close together, and with his hand on her back and hers on his shoulder, they begin a series of dramatic steps and twirls.  It's as if the couple is stalking each other while simultaneously evading the other one's advances.  

The music builds, and Marius flings Aurora away until their feather finger tips barely touch, before she spins back to him, wrapping her leg around his waist.  With no hint of fluster, they exchange a seductive smile.  Staying in sync with each other and with the music, he picks her up, twirls her, and sets her gracefully back down.  With a few staccato steps, he's on his knees in front of her, and she places her hand under his bill and "lifts" him back to his feet.

Face to face and arms outstretched, they glide across the floor and spin around.  As the two switch off being the leader, they provocatively manipulate each other's moves. The music reaches maximum intensity and Marius spins Aurora a final time and dips her. As she leans back seductively, his hand slides down her ghostly side as hers moves over his chest.  They hold the pose as the music ends.

The dance over, the ducks return to a more natural position, but Marius ignores the audience and judges as he continues to gaze at Aurora while trying to catch is breath.>_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 28, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius bounds onto the stage and stops short two feet in front of Aurora.  They lock eyes and the audience is a little unsure if they are going to dance or fight with their aggressively ready positions. With all the dramatic flare, but without breaking his gaze, he whips off his tuxedo jacket and forcefully throws it to the side, where it happens to hit the same rabbit he obliviously annoyed earlier.
> 
> He reaches out his hand, and the holoduck reaches out to take it.  They step very close together, and with his hand on her back and hers on his shoulder, they begin a series of dramatic steps and twirls.  It's as if the couple is stalking each other while simultaneously evading the other one's advances.
> 
> ...


_
<the crowd applauds wildly as you hold your pose panting and the music fades, as Aurora mimes clapping as well silently while bowing to the crowd. The cat whoops and cheers as well, clapping and whistling as the judges nod at each other and smile while writing down things on their notepads. The holoduck slowly approaches you and extends her feathered hand to you, her eyes never leaving yours as she speaks warmly>_

An excellent dance, but we should allow others to compete as well. Shall we wait lower? _<she motions to the main floor as you rise and walk with her> 

<as you descend the platform, still panting slightly from the dance and feeling the heat from the tango, the rabbit you threw your jacket at approaches you with a fiery glare, a few bits of pie still stuck to his fur in various places. He scrunches your jacket into a ball and with a huff, throws it right through the holoduck and hits you clean in the chest with it. As it falls to the floor in a heap, he balls his fist and shakes it in the air harmlessly while leaning in with a vicious snarl, then storms away to re-join his other friends, grumbling the whole time. As you pick up your jacket, a shimmering rabbit appears where you left on the platform, and addresses the crowd, turning towards the rabbit who was hopping in preparation earlier>_

*Your attention please, contestant number four is about to complete. Our next contestant is Thumper in the style of "breakdancing". Good luck is offered to him, though I would ask that you please attempt to contain any damage created for the benefit of the janitor staff. *

_<he looks at her confused as she disappears, and with a laugh hops up onto the platform. You put your jacket back on and "hold" the hand of the holoduck__, as you admire the acrobatics of the rabbit, performing flips and spins easily as he uses his legs to propel his body around. The music seems almost retro as he hops on one paw, __flattening his ears as to headspin cleanly. With one final popping lock, he flips to his feet and bows, then rolls of the stage cleanly with a double-flip as the crowd cheers.>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 28, 2021)

_<Marius notices the angry rabbit and turns around to see who he's cursing at, but finding no one behind him, he only shrugs.  He puts his jacket back on and stands with Aurora as they watch Thumper's moves.  Genuinely impressed, he joins in the applause.>_


----------



## The-Courier (Mar 29, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the lizard stands and smiles>_ I would love to actually, thank you. _<he looks around at the rift to the other dimension, the telescope, the VR system, and the black hole display. He sees a readout for the newly-created looped universe being monitored and points to it> _
> 
> Say, mind if I go explore that a moment over there? I watched him create the torus in the containment cube a few hours ago and I would love to see the power output.


"Of course, don't let me keep you," Hemmingsworth replied with a friendly smile and a courteous bow, smoothly about-facing and heading off to find something to occupy him. 
Truth be told, he wasn't quite sure what he could find here; guesses, yes, but he was never much one for parties - formal or informal. Ceremonies to celebrate his accomplishments had a striking lack of the one they were celebrating, the man preferring to keep to himself.

The thought of retiring had graced his mind, but he knew he couldn't stay away for long: they had need for him, one way or another.

(got busy, apologies)


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Mar 29, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the rabbit picks himself up and brushes off the mess from his outfit. He sighs dejectedly and with droopy ears, wanders off to the corner an grabs a mop, clearly having had to do this several times already today. Several guests turn at the noise and giggle a bit but otherwise go back to their dancing, as the wolf is spotted talking to a holographic rabbit, oblivious to your commotion>_





Mambi said:


> <_as the cat dances and watches the duck prepare, the holoduck looks over, overhearing your utterance. With a wave of her winged arm, a shimmering holographic rabbit suddenly forms before you, the same one from before! The holographic rabbit smiles familiarly, definitely Aurora as you recall her name was, and she speaks loudly over the music> _
> 
> Mapping units are available at any console. We have extra-dimensional observatory services, holographic gardens, pool and private rooms, massage and recreation rooms, and the dining area will be functional soon, as well as a lounge area with access to various recreations. If you wish further touring of the security or containment cube enters it can be arranged as well.
> 
> May I assist you further? <_you look at her and the holoduck, amazed that they are the same entity_>


<Murichumado takes a couple steps back and shakes his head in bewildered amusement.>  

Sorry, I'm still trying to grasp how this tech works. It's pretty incredible after all. Don't see that much on my world. <He taps his chin with his paw, lost in thought for a moment.>  

Do you have a sports bar? My favorite team the New Furleans Saints will be playing any time now, and I really want to watch the game...


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Mar 29, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the rabbit picks himself up and brushes off the mess from his outfit. He sighs dejectedly and with droopy ears, wanders off to the corner an grabs a mop, clearly having had to do this several times already today. Several guests turn at the noise and giggle a bit but otherwise go back to their dancing, as the wolf is spotted talking to a holographic rabbit, oblivious to your commotion>_


<Murichurado steps back, his face looking like it'd been scribbled over with red crayon. >

 I-I'm so sorry, I wasn't looking where I was going, and- 

<Murichurado cocks his head as the rabbit appears to not be listening at all, instead wiping up the floor with a mop. >

_Funny, you'd think they'd have some magic space-vacuum or something to pick up the garbage around here. I guess not everything around here is a scientific miracle.  _

<For some reason this comforted him. It may be a simple mop, but it was something familiar and right now it was as comforting as sleeping on marshmallows. He sighs as the rabbit finishes cleaning up the mess and wheels all the broken ceramic behind a hidden door. After gazing for a few seconds, he turns his attention back towards the wolf, who was speaking with a holographic rabbit. As a matter of fact it was the same one who had given him instruction after he... bumbled into this strange universe.> 

_Heh, I wonder what he wants. Maybe he needs to cover up some embarrassing crap of his own.  _


----------



## Foxy Emy (Mar 29, 2021)

<Sipping on a drink in the in the corner, is an odd vixen, taking inthe scene. She does not seem to have used a portal get in.>


----------



## Mambi (Mar 30, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius notices the angry rabbit and turns around to see who he's cursing at, but finding no one behind him, he only shrugs.  He puts his jacket back on and stands with Aurora as they watch Thumper's moves.  Genuinely impressed, he joins in the applause.>_



_<as the applause continues, a shimmering rabbit appears on the platform, and addresses the crowd, turning towards a tiger and his avian friend>_

*Your attention please, contestant number five is about to complete, and unless any others wish to join afterwards, that is all the contestants on file. Our next contestant is Raven and Slash in the style of "free" *_<the tiger quickly rushes up and whispers something to her>_*. Correction: "freestyle". Good luck is offered to them.*

_<he and the bird ascend the stage as she disappears, and a boppy mellow song begins to play. As they begin to shake and sway, the beat picks up  and an infectious energy begins to pulse through the crowd. He holds his feathered friend close in hos muscular arms as he places his paws on her hips and falling to one knee, lifts her high into the air as she spreads her wings and raises her head. Letting her go, she fals confidently as he sweeps underneath her to lift her bnack to her feet as they continue their dance, twirling and dipping in perfect sync as their hips sway. The crowd starts to dance as well, caught up in the energy as the song finally ends and they bown take a deep bow. With a quick high-five, she jumps into his arms playfully as he catches her, and with a laugh carries her down the staircase and through the crowd as she holds his neck lovingly...>_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 30, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> <Murichumado takes a couple steps back and shakes his head in bewildered amusement.>
> 
> Sorry, I'm still trying to grasp how this tech works. It's pretty incredible after all. Don't see that much on my world. <He taps his chin with his paw, lost in thought for a moment.>
> 
> Do you have a sports bar? My favorite team the New Furleans Saints will be playing any time now, and I really want to watch the game...



_<the rabbit tilts her head in confusion> _All designations of "bars" in this structure are made of steel, chocolate, or alzometalizite. However interceptions of broadcasted signals by my systems can be accomplished with minimal difficulty if that is desired. 

_<she wavers her paw and a small screen shimmers into view, floating in the air beside you. She turns to you and smiles innocently> _Query: What is the electromagnetic vibrational variance that your broadcasted "game" is utilizing for transmission carrier? I am unfamiliar with the competition in question. 

<she also beckons to the human off to one side> Also, you should be aware that the indicated human has been engaging in surveillance on you for several minutes. Elevated heartrate and stress levels are analogous with possible combat or mating rituals, however they could also be baseline for his species. Caution is advised.


----------



## Mambi (Mar 30, 2021)

SinglePringle said:


> <Murichurado steps back, his face looking like it'd been scribbled over with red crayon. >
> 
> I-I'm so sorry, I wasn't looking where I was going, and-
> 
> ...



_<you see the wolf interact more, and suddenly a screen appears with static on it. You move closer to overhear and realize that he is asports fan as well it seems, though you never heard the team name before. You are about to move closer to listen better twhen they both turn towards you and look directly at you, the rabbit pointing at you while talking...>_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 30, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> <Sipping on a drink in the in the corner, is an odd vixen, taking inthe scene. She does not seem to have used a portal get in.>



_<as the other guests take in the dance competition in the next room, the main area still teems with life as lights twirl and music plays, many guests still dancing and talking among themselves. As a deer happens to notice you, she gets the attention of one of the tray-carrying rabbits, who starts to approach you but stops when he sees you already have a glass. With a smile and a polite nod, he speaks to you> _

Good day, I see you have refreshments already. Mambi is currently attending a dance competition through those doors over there, and the main snack bar is now ready through those other doors over to the right. If you require anything further, I...

_<he is interrupted as a shimmering form suddenly appears, a glowing blue semi-clothed transparent rabbit, larger and smiling robotically. She walks right through the smaller servant rabbit and standing between you two, speaks coldly but politely as a small orange light ring glows around you on the floor, seemingly harmlessly> _

Pardon me, but your arrival was not recorded through my systems through standard protocols. No danger detected, alert status unchanged. Mambi has been alerted and should arrive shortly. If possible, please state your method of arrival, as your quantum signature is unvaried from dimensional or magical means on file.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Mar 30, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as the other guests take in the dance competition in the next room, the main area still teems with life as lights twirl and music plays, many guests still dancing and talking among themselves. As a deer happens to notice you, she gets the attention of one of the tray-carrying rabbits, who starts to approach you but stops when he sees you already have a glass. With a smile and a polite nod, he speaks to you> _
> 
> Good day, I see you have refreshments already. Mambi is currently attending a dance competition through those doors over there, and the main snack bar is now ready through those other doors over to the right. If you require anything further, I...
> 
> ...



If you must know I was created here to attend the party on behalf of one who could not. And did you say dance competition!

<The vixen twirls around, with her long scarf, patterned after the night sky, trailing behind her motuon. She ends in a pirouette.>

Sorry! I love to dance!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 30, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as the applause continues, a shimmering rabbit appears on the platform, and addresses the crowd, turning towards a tiger and his avian friend>_
> 
> *Your attention please, contestant number five is about to complete, and unless any others wish to join afterwards, that is all the contestants on file. Our next contestant is Raven and Slash in the style of "free" *_<the tiger quickly rushes up and whispers something to her>_*. Correction: "freestyle". Good luck is offered to them.*
> 
> _<he and the bird ascend the stage as she disappears, and a boppy mellow song begins to play. As they begin to shake and sway, the beat picks up  and an infectious energy begins to pulse through the crowd. He holds his feathered friend close in hos muscular arms as he places his paws on her hips and falling to one knee, lifts her high into the air as she spreads her wings and raises her head. Letting her go, she fals confidently as he sweeps underneath her to lift her bnack to her feet as they continue their dance, twirling and dipping in perfect sync as their hips sway. The crowd starts to dance as well, caught up in the energy as the song finally ends and they bown take a deep bow. With a quick high-five, she jumps into his arms playfully as he catches her, and with a laugh carries her down the staircase and through the crowd as she holds his neck lovingly...>_



_<Even Marius's tail feathers twitch and shake to the music as he watches the couple dance.  Sincerely appreciating their skill, he joins the applause. The slightest tinge of envy from their affection is pushed aside as he replays the Tango in his mind.>_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 30, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> If you must know I was created here to attend the party on behalf of one who could not. And did you say dance competition!
> 
> <The vixen twirls around, with her long scarf, patterned after the night sky, trailing behind her motuon. She ends in a pirouette.>
> 
> Sorry! I love to dance!



_<the rabbit continues her scans>_ "created" is the key parameter, analyzing sub-quantum variances for arrival mechanism. Have you any recollection of your travel method? I believe that...please hold. Mambi should be arriving right about...

_<she stops suddenly and spins around just as the air beside you starts to shimmer and part. From the rift that results, a sleek black cat with glowing eyes emerges from the hole and waves greetings. Behind him through the glowing rift you can see several guests talking as an identical glowing rabbit stands on an elevated platform, who turns from speaking to him and begins addressing several creatures holding notepads behind a table. The cat smiles and extends his paw> _

Hello there, I'm Mambi, and welcome to this little play place of mine! Neat trick on just appearing by the way, how'd you do it, cross-dimensional shunts? <laugh> At any rate, I'd love to hear about it after but for now please help yourself to anything and feel free to explore. Aurora can help you with anything just by pressing a red button on any console. Oh, speaking of 'Rora, she just told me you apparently like to dance? Looks like you're just in time, if you're interested, we're just finishing up a friendly dance competition in the main hall, and you're welcome to watch or compete if you'd like!!! 
_
<he blushes slightly> _Anyway, I'm just excited, sorry to throw this all on you at once. I'll let you settle in and I should head back soon. The dance hall's just through those doors over there if you want to join, or else I hope to see you soon! <_he bows and walks back through the rift into the room as the rift reseals itself behind him. The holographic rabbit turns back and addresses you politely with her paws held behind her back_>

Do you require any further assistance at this time?


----------



## Foxy Emy (Mar 30, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the rabbit continues her scans>_ "created" is the key parameter, analyzing sub-quantum variances for arrival mechanism. Have you any recollection of your travel method? I believe that...please hold. Mambi should be arriving right about...
> 
> _<she stops suddenly and spins around just as the air beside you starts to shimmer and part. From the rift that results, a sleek black cat with glowing eyes emerges from the hole and waves greetings. Behind him through the glowing rift you can see several guests talking as an identical glowing rabbit stands on an elevated platform, who turns from speaking to him and begins addressing several creatures holding notepads behind a table. The cat smiles and extends his paw> _
> 
> ...



Thank you for the offer Aurora. I would like to enter the dance competition if there is still time. Is there a specific style of dance? Ballet? Contemporary? Jazz? Hip-hop?

<The vixen scratches her chin, thinking of what kind of dance to do. As she walks to the main hall.>


----------



## Mambi (Mar 30, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> Thank you for the offer Aurora. I would like to enter the dance competition if there is still time. Is there a specific style of dance? Ballet? Contemporary? Jazz? Hip-hop?
> 
> <The vixen scratches her chin, thinking of what kind of dance to do. As she walks to the main hall.>



_<as you walk away after asking your question, the holographic rabbit watches you leave, then with a shimmer instantly re-appears directly beside you, and casually walks with you to the doors to the hall while replying> _

There is sufficient time to enter. The style is personal choice and there is a prize, though I was informed that the true nature of the competition is the purpose of fun, and hence the prize is not relevant. However if interested Mambi said he will "transport the winner anywhere on the planet for an hour", though my experience has shown he would probably do so anyway if asked. _<she stops and blinks twice in confusion>_ I am still processing this paradox, as I have insufficient data at present time for proper comprehension.

Please proceed, and good luck! _<as you open the doors, you see the identical rabbit on the platform with her arm out pointing at you. You spin to see the rabbit you were walking with winks and disappear with a shimmer, as you turn back to see the cat clapping along with various other creatures. The holographic rabbit addresses the crowd as the judges start writing addition information on their papers>_

*Your attention please, a new arrival shall compete as contestant number six. Our next contestant is currently non-designated and dancing in an unknown style. Further information will follow momentarily. Please stand by. *

_<she turns towards you as an identical holographic rabbit suddenly appears beside you accidentally startling you as the cat watches and giggles> _I do not recall you providing your designation nor your intended method of bi-rhythmical movement nor the requires acoustical harmonic accompaniments nor...

_<the cat bounds over and interrupts, still snickering_> Oh Aurora, you have to give others a chance to react to your arrival, we've been through this before. <_sighs and grins>_ She's trying to ask: "Who are ya, and whatcha dancing to?"<_both rabbits nod in unison_>


----------



## Foxy Emy (Mar 30, 2021)

You may call me Anamaria. I will be dancing to Scarborough Fair by Simon & Garfunkel. Please use the karaoke track, please. <The vixen smiles as she adjusts her scarf and slips out of her heels to prepare to take the dance floor.>


----------



## Mambi (Mar 30, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> You may call me Anamaria. I will be dancing to Scarborough Fair by Simon & Garfunkel. Please use the karaoke track, please. <The vixen smiles as she adjusts her scarf and slips out of her heels to prepare to take the dance floor.>



_<the rabbit besides you shimmers and disappears, as the one on stage turns and announces>_

*Your attention please, our new arrival shall compete as contestant number six. Our next contestant is Anamaria and dancing in another freestyle. Good luck is offered to her. Accessing musical database, cross-referencing "kareoke", please stand by: 

<*_after several seconds, she extends her paw to you as the music plays. The cat turns and smiles>_. You're up! Good luck sunshine! <_he awaits the dance eagerly>_


----------



## Foxy Emy (Mar 30, 2021)

Oh... OH... Did not realize I would have a partner in the dance. <Anamaria chuckles as the music becons her. She begins to sing.>

Are you going to Scarborough Fair? <She dances around Mambi, twirling her scarf.>
Parsley, sage, rosemary, and thyme <The vixen moves in, slowly moving her hips and taking Mambi's paw in her own.>
Remember me to one who lives there <Anamaria looks into his eyes>
She once was a true love of mine <she takes a leap of faith and leans back into his arms, trusting he will catch her for a dip.>


----------



## Mambi (Mar 30, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> Oh... OH... Did not realize I would have a partner in the dance. <Anamaria chuckles as the music becons her. She begins to sing.>
> 
> Are you going to Scarborough Fair? <She dances around Mambi, twirling her scarf.>
> Parsley, sage, rosemary, and thyme <The vixen moves in, slowly moving her hips and taking Mambi's paw in her own.>
> ...


_
<the cat watches her go onto the platform, and is suddenly surprised at being pulled into the dance with the newcomer, as he only planned to watch and cheer. He giggles playfully and stretches high as you twirl, and extends his paw to meet your bashfully. At you leap into the air, the cat smiles wildly and leaning back slightly to brace himself, catches you cleanly in his muscular furry arms. He holds you closely as you let yourself fall in tune to the music, gracefully leaning back as the song continues...>

<the holoduck turns to the cheering @Marius Merganser beside her>_ She appears to have a natural talent for dance and song...she compensates for Mambi's lack of skill quite well in this dance, of which he cannot have known about! The voting may be close. <_she ponders a moment>_ I do hope my intangibility was not a negative factor in our dance, though I believe you "held" me well, even if I could not reciprocate. _<she smiles warmly and resumes watching the dance>_


----------



## Foxy Emy (Mar 30, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat watches her go onto the platform, and is suddenly surprised at being pulled into the dance with the newcomer, as he only planned to watch and cheer. He giggles playfully and stretches high as you twirl, and extends his paw to meet your bashfully. At you leap into the air, the cat smiles wildly and leaning back slightly to brace himself, catches you cleanly in his muscular furry arms. He holds you closely as you let yourself fall in tune to the music, gracefully leaning back as the song continues...>
> 
> <the holoduck turns to the cheering @Marius Merganser beside her>_ She appears to have a natural talent for dance and song...she compensates for Mambi's lack of skill quite well in this dance, of which he cannot have known about! The voting may be close. <_she ponders a moment>_ I do hope my intangibility was not a negative factor in our dance, though I believe you "held" me well, even if I could not reciprocate. _<she smiles warmly and resumes watching the dance>_



<Anamaria, continues going back into Mambi's arm, reaching her forepaw out to the ground. Doing a slow, backwards cartwheel over his arm and out of his arms.>

Tell her to make me a cambric shirt <She walks toward the audience motioning to them to sing the next bit with her.>
Parsley, sage, rosemary, and thyme.
Without no seams nor needle work <the vixen turns and steps towards Mambi, moving her hips and twirling her scarf such that it winds up only one of her forepaws>
Then she'll be a true love of mine <she slings one end of the scarf around Mambi's neck and grabs it with her other forepaw, pulling him snout to snout with her.>


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 30, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the holoduck turns to the cheering @Marius Merganser beside her>_ She appears to have a natural talent for dance and song...she compensates for Mambi's lack of skill quite well in this dance, of which he cannot have known about! The voting may be close. <_she ponders a moment>_ I do hope my intangibility was not a negative factor in our dance, though I believe you "held" me well, even if I could not reciprocate. _<she smiles warmly and resumes watching the dance>_



_<Marius isn't sure if he's more amused by Aurora's unintentional slight or Mambi's surprised reaction to his partner.  He leans in to the holoduck.>_

"You were perfect. They say the best dancers are light on their feet." _<He winks, not expecting Aurora to get his eye-roll inducing joke.>_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 31, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> <Anamaria, continues going back into Mambi's arm, reaching her forepaw out to the ground. Doing a slow, backwards cartwheel over his arm and out of his arms.>
> 
> Tell her to make me a cambric shirt <She walks toward the audience motioning to them to sing the next bit with her.>
> Parsley, sage, rosemary, and thyme.
> ...


_
<as she beckons to the crowd, they all raise their hoofs and paws and in semi-unision chant back excitedly> _"*Parsley, sage, rosemary, and thyme!!!"*

_<the cat sings as well, and whoops wildly as the scarf suddenly and passionately wraps around his neck. Pulled so close to the lovely dancing vixen, he gulps hard as time almost stands still for the amazed startled cat as his heart races, pulled so close now and gazing into her alluring eyes in surprise and wonderful delight. With whiskers twitching slightly, he gasps slightly as he smells her sweet scent, and as all eyes watch them on the platform and she holds him confidently, he squirms a bit and starts to blush, nervously giggling as his heart races, trying futilely to hide his excitement of being swept into your grasp.>_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 31, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius isn't sure if he's more amused by Aurora's unintentional slight or Mambi's surprised reaction to his partner.  He leans in to the holoduck.>_
> 
> "You were perfect. They say the best dancers are light on their feet." _<He winks, not expecting Aurora to get his eye-roll inducing joke.>_



_<she grins and watches the vixen dance with the cat>_ Thank you. Being *all *light and not just feet, this _is _a logical presumption that my abilities would be superior then.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Mar 31, 2021)

<Anamaria, in her dramatic fashion, pushes back into a dip, supporting part of her weight with the scarf. Her face upside-down towards the audience, she sings.>

Tell her to find me an acre of land  <She comes back up from the dip and lets go of the scarf, leaving it around Mambi's neck as she runs away from him in time with the music, perpendicular to the audience>
Parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme <The vixen uses the momentum for a high leap, legs outstretched>
Between the salt water and the sea strand <Anamaria collapses dramtically to the floor, gesturing to Mambi with her forepaw outstretched>
She'll be a true love of mine <she springs back up into a run, towards Mambi, stopping before him, once again grasping the scarf still  laying around his neck.>


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 31, 2021)

_<Marius's amusement turns to empathy as he watches>_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 31, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> <Anamaria, in her dramatic fashion, pushes back into a dip, supporting part of her weight with the scarf. Her face upside-down towards the audience, she sings.>
> 
> Tell her to find me an acre of land  <She comes back up from the dip and lets go of the scarf, leaving it around Mambi's neck as she runs away from him in time with the music, perpendicular to the audience>
> Parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme <The vixen uses the momentum for a high leap, legs outstretched>
> ...



_<the cat just stands on the stage with the scarf around his neck, transfixed by the spectacle of energy before him. The lovely vixen's dancing leaving him speechless as she twirls and pulls the scarf around, moving his head where she needs it to be. The crowd cheers and whoops with every move, reflexively singing along when they can. The judges are nodding and trying to be impartial but clearly enjoying the show as well. The vixen turns to the crowd a moment, soaking in the praise as the cat leans down pulled by the scarf>_


----------



## Foxy Emy (Mar 31, 2021)

Tell her to reap it with a sickle of leather <Anamaria sways back and forth, counter to the motion she directs Mambi in>
Parsley sage rosemary and thyme <her tail waves gently to the music as she turns outward, so both her and Mambi face tje audience>
And gather it all in a bunch of heather <she closes the position, one paw in his, and the other on his shoulder in a ballroom fashion.>
Then she'll be a true love of mine. <she narrows the space between them and opens it again, forming a diamond pattern as viewed from above as hey circle in place.>

Are you going to Scarborough Fair <the vixen looks him deep in the eyes and the once energetic motions evolves to simple slow dance.>
Parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme <Anamaria appears to have tuned out the audience, to sing directly to him.>
Remember me to one who lives there <her intense focus relaxes as her eyes appear to plead with Mambi>
She once was a true love of mine <as the song ends, the vixen leans into Mambi, her head resting against his chest like a grieving widow being comforted by a dear friend. At this point it is difficult for Mambi to distinguish how much of her actions are for the sake of the audience and how much they are directed at him.>


----------



## Mambi (Apr 1, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> Tell her to reap it with a sickle of leather <Anamaria sways back and forth, counter to the motion she directs Mambi in>
> Parsley sage rosemary and thyme <her tail waves gently to the music as she turns outward, so both her and Mambi face tje audience>
> And gather it all in a bunch of heather <she closes the position, one paw in his, and the other on his shoulder in a ballroom fashion.>
> Then she'll be a true love of mine. <she narrows the space between them and opens it again, forming a diamond pattern as viewed from above as hey circle in place.>
> ...


_
<swept away by the music and the dance, the cat stands transfixed in place as the vixen rests her head against him. His heart beats faster as she gazes into his eyes, the audience cheering more as the denouement of the song seems to approach. As she and the cat hold their positions and the music fades, the audience whoops and cheers loudly as the judges write frantic notes in their papers.>

<the cat stands on the platform unmoving with a sheepish grin, not really wanting the moment with you to end, as you soak up the admiration of the crowds>_

(fyi, going to be away for a few days, should return Tuesday)


----------



## Mambi (Apr 5, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius's amusement turns to empathy as he watches>_


_
<as you smile at the cat and with a nod start to descend the platform to wild cheers and applause, the cat stands motionless on the platform, still amazed at the dance he just had. As others rush up to the newcomer (@Foxy Emy ) to congratulate her on the dance, te cat finally snaps out of it and starts to descend himself, looking at the vixen with a look of amazement and admiration. He walks back over to the duck and laughs nervously as the judges talk frantically among themselves> _

S-she's very good! I mean, the dancing...excellent form...good moves. _<the holoduck looks at the cat and deadpans>_ You made an excellent prop to her demonstration.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 5, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _
> <as you smile at the cat and with a nod start to descend the platform to wild cheers and applause, the cat stands motionless on the platform, still amazed at the dance he just had. As others rush up to the newcomer (@Foxy Emy ) to congratulate her on the dance, te cat finally snaps out of it and starts to descend himself, looking at the vixen with a look of amazement and admiration. He walks back over to the duck and laughs nervously as the judges talk frantically among themselves> _
> 
> S-she's very good! I mean, the dancing...excellent form...good moves. _<the holoduck looks at the cat and deadpans>_ You made an excellent prop to her demonstration.



<Anamaria pushes through the crowd to reconnect with Mambi, she adresses the holodeck> Oh? Did the other contestants not dance with Mambi? He offered his hand to me as it was about to start so I thought goal was to dance with the hoast? <the vixen looks puzzled.>

Either way, he has some natural talent! I would object to calling him a 'prop!' A prop doesn't catch you when you dip. <she huffs at the holodecks implications.>


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 5, 2021)

<Marius's smile drops and takes up a defensive position at Aurora's side by folding his wing/arms across his chest>


----------



## Mambi (Apr 5, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> <Anamaria pushes through the crowd to reconnect with Mambi, she adresses the holodeck> Oh? Did the other contestants not dance with Mambi? He offered his hand to me as it was about to start so I thought goal was to dance with the hoast? <the vixen looks puzzled.>



_<the duck explains>_ Negative, while partners are perfectly acceptable, Mambi danced alone during his presentation. The goal was to dance, though I believe according to physiological and pheremonial analysis that Mambi enjoyed it immensely._ <the cat blushes and squirms>_



Foxy Emy said:


> Either way, he has some natural talent! I would object to calling him a 'prop!' A prop doesn't catch you when you dip. <she huffs at the holodecks implications.>





Marius Merganser said:


> <Marius's smile drops and takes up a defensive position at Aurora's side by folding his wing/arms across his chest>


_
<the holoduck responds confused but coldly>_ But he *was *a prop to you, the dance was totally your creation and your lead and Mambi's natural uncoordination and lack of knowledge of your intentions was compensated for completely. _<the cat gives the holoduck a side-eye with a grin and a slight eye-roll, as Marius prepares to defend her honour as required> 

<the cat replies_> S'ok, reflexes help when beautiful women literally throw themselves at you.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 5, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the holoduck responds confused bu"t coldly>_ But he *was *a prop to you, the dance was totally your creation and your lead and Mambi's natural uncoordination and lack of knowledge of your intentions was compensated for completely. _<the cat gives the holoduck a side-eye with a grin and a slight eye-roll, as Marius prepares to defend her honour as required>
> 
> <the cat replies_> S'ok, reflexes help when beautiful women literally throw themselves at you.



"Seemed a little seductive to me..." <Marius chimes in, but not liking confrontation, he adds> "...not that there's anything wrong with that."

"I wouldn't mind..." <he mumbles low enough that no one hears.>


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 5, 2021)

Mambi said:


> <the cat replies[/I]> S'ok, reflexes help when beautiful women literally throw themselves at you.



<Anamaria smiles at the compliment.> If I may be completely honest.... I have not had an opportunity to dance that way for ages. I am generally too busy. I thoroughly enjoyed it, too. I apologize for any seductive signals I inadvertently sent.

<the vixen turns to look at @marius Merganser>On the topic of honesty, you really do share an uncanny resemblance to my late husband. Oh! And Mambi? I would like to forfeit the competition. I just wanted an opportunity to perform.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 5, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> <Anamaria smiles at the compliment.> If I may be completely honest.... I have not had an opportunity to dance that way for ages. I am generally too busy. I thoroughly enjoyed it, too. I apologize for any seductive signals I inadvertently sent.
> 
> <the vixen turns to look at @marius Merganser>On the topic of honesty, you really do share an uncanny resemblance to my late husband. Oh! And Mambi? I would like to forfeit the competition. I just wanted an opportunity to perform.



_<the cat laughs and bows>_ Oh I assure you, I had no, um..."expectations", I just was very pleasantly surprised!! You are very talented, my dear, and quite lovely! _<he lowers his head gallantly, and then stands back up> _Thank you so much for a lovely time, but please, there is no need to forfeit anything, I assure you. For one, this is all for fun so who cares, and two, this is the "prize":

_<with that the cat's eyes glow and a shimmer starts to form in the air. As the shimmer parts, a rift in space is formed, opening to a beautiful beach scene through the hole, the smell of saltwater and sand coming from the portal. As the glow shifts, the rift re-seals itself and re-opens again, this time the location is overlooking a mountainous cliffside and fog-covered landscape, from above a snowy pensula hundreds of miles in the air. Some snow and frigid air emerges as the glow fades as the rifts close and the air returns to normal> _

Instant transportation to anywhere on the planet you want to hang out for an hour or so. As you can see, I can give you the "prize" anyway if you simply say please, so not really an issue! Let's see where you place for the sheer fun of it, ok? _<he laughs and playfully picks up some snow, watching it melt in his paw as he smiles warmly>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 5, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> <the vixen turns to look at @marius Merganser>On the topic of honesty, you really do share an uncanny resemblance to my late husband.



<Marius is taken aback by the unexpected comment and quickly stands down.>
"Oh, I'm sorry about your husband. But, yeah, you shouldn't forfeit!" <He encourages her almost a little too eagerly>


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 5, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat laughs and bows>_ Oh I assure you, I had no, um..."expectations", I just was very pleasantly surprised!! You are very talented, my dear, and quite lovely! _<he lowers his head gallantly, and then stands back up> _Thank you so much for a lovely time, but please, there is no need to forfeit anything, I assure you. For one, this is all for fun so who cares, and two, this is the "prize":
> 
> _<with that the cat's eyes glow and a shimmer starts to form in the air. As the shimmer parts, a rift in space is formed, opening to a beautiful beach scene through the hole, the smell of saltwater and sand coming from the portal. As the glow shifts, the rift re-seals itself and re-opens again, this time the location is overlooking a mountainous cliffside and fog-covered landscape, from above a snowy pensula hundreds of miles in the air. Some snow and frigid air emerges as the glow fades as the rifts close and the air returns to normal> _
> 
> Instant transportation to anywhere on the planet you want to hang out for an hour or so. As you can see, I can give you the "prize" anyway if you simply say please, so not really an issue! Let's see where you place for the sheer fun of it, ok? _<he laughs and playfully picks up some snow, watching it melt in his paw as he smiles warmly>_



<Anamaria chuckles at the demonstration.> Well if you win then I will take you somewhere. I got in on my own, after all.



Marius Merganser said:


> <Marius is taken aback by the unexpected comment and quickly stands down.>
> "Oh, I'm sorry about your husband. But, yeah, you shouldn't forfeit!" <He encourages her almost a little too eagerly>



I appreciate the sympathy but I have had a long time to grieve. I may look like I am in my 20s but I am a lot older than apperiences would have you believe.

<The vixen's ears twitch to listen to the judges.>


----------



## Mambi (Apr 6, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> <Anamaria chuckles at the demonstration.> Well if you win then I will take you somewhere. I got in on my own, after all.
> 
> <The vixen's ears twitch to listen to the judges.>



_<the cat giggles and smiles> _Like I said, the prize is irrelevant, though how DID you get in here anyway? Aurora said she couldn't pick up anything on scanners and frankly since that measures magicks and dimensional shunts that's pretty impressive in itself! Maybe later you can...

_<the cat is interrupted as a shimmering rabbit appears on the platform, with an identical one by the judges, leaning over to hear them better as the rabbit on the platform relays the messages. She loudly addresses the crowd as they grow silent to hear better>_

*Your attention please, the judges have tabulated their criteria and have reached a decision. Based on several criteria, the judges have reached a split decision, with 4 of 7 judges voting for the winner... @Marius Merganser , with second place going to...Anamaria!!! Congratulations to all and I hope you all received as much amusement as you provided. *

_<the rabbit shimmers and disappears as the cat turns and extends his paw> _Way to go, nice!!! I know you're good but Marius, if you want to claim the "prize" anytime, just let me know! <_the holoduck turns to the duck and mimes clapping in joy silently> _ Meanwhile my dear, about your methods of travel? _<he grins as he listens with interest> _


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 6, 2021)

<a small and nervous rabbit pokes his head in and wonders what's going on here>

I'm gonna go tharn in a minute... Too much noise.

<looks around, puzzled>

Uhm... Hi?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 6, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the rabbit shimmers and disappears as the cat turns and extends his paw> _Way to go, nice!!! I know you're good but Marius, if you want to claim the "prize" anytime, just let me know! <_the holoduck turns to the duck and mimes clapping in joy silently> _ Meanwhile my dear, about your methods of travel? _<he grins as he listens with interest> _



<Marius waves shyly to the audience before turning to Aurora.>

"Hey, we did it! Congratulations!" <he bows theatrically to the holoduck> "That was fun!"

<But a moment later, his smile falls away and he shifts awkwardly.>  "So.  Um...what to do now..."


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 7, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat giggles and smiles> _Like I said, the prize is irrelevant, though how DID you get in here anyway? Aurora said she couldn't pick up anything on scanners and frankly since that measures magicks and dimensional shunts that's pretty impressive in itself! Maybe later you can...
> 
> _<the cat is interrupted as a shimmering rabbit appears on the platform, with an identical one by the judges, leaning over to hear them better as the rabbit on the platform relays the messages. She loudly addresses the crowd as they grow silent to hear better>_
> 
> ...



Oh! Would you look at that! <Anamaria looks over to Marius> It seems you have beaten me! I wish I had gotten to see your performance!

<the vixen turns to Mambi.> Well I would prefer to tell you away from the crowd, if you really must know. It is kind of hard to explain and I am not sure you would even believe me.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 7, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> <a small and nervous rabbit pokes his head in and wonders what's going on here>
> 
> I'm gonna go tharn in a minute... Too much noise.
> 
> ...


_
<as the music plays around you and the lights twirl, a small rabbit approaches with a tray of snacks, as various creatures dance and laugh to the tunes> _

Hello there, may I offer you a snack? Mambi is in the other room finishing up a dance competition but should be along shortly. Is there anything I can get you in the meantime? _<he stands politely as other guests casually take some cheese from the tray and carry on>_


----------



## Mambi (Apr 7, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> <Marius waves shyly to the audience before turning to Aurora.>
> 
> "Hey, we did it! Congratulations!" <he bows theatrically to the holoduck> "That was fun!"
> 
> <But a moment later, his smile falls away and he shifts awkwardly.>  "So.  Um...what to do now..."



_<the cat laughs as the judges clean up their area>_ Well for starters, is there anywhere you'd like to go, like to just pop in for a short time? I can open a hole anywhere so if you want you can hang out or just peek your head in and look around! 'Rora mentioned the garden area as well, and there is a very nice pond for you to swim in if you're interested. Total environmental control too! _<beams proudly>_ 

Your call! _<he turns to wave to the judges as they leave, as they smile and bow back before dispersing into the crowd. the holoduck turns to you and smiles invitingly>_ 
My projectors extend to the garden, if my company is desired.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 7, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> <the vixen turns to Mambi.> Well I would prefer to tell you away from the crowd, if you really must know. It is kind of hard to explain and I am not sure you would even believe me.



Oh that's fine, we can go anywhere you'd like in this place, if you'd prefer more quiet peaceful surroundings. As for not believing you, I deal regularly with multidimensional beings, and the entire cosmos is my playground as I rip holes into the fabric of space with a thought. _<he leans in closer dramatically> _I even know that somewhere here there is a human being (@SinglePringle ) that is from a place with no animals that talk at all...what a weird place! <_laughs_> 

So odds are, I'll believe anything you say. <_giggle_>


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 7, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat laughs as the judges clean up their area>_ Well for starters, is there anywhere you'd like to go, like to just pop in for a short time? I can open a hole anywhere so if you want you can hang out or just peek your head in and look around! 'Rora mentioned the garden area as well, and there is a very nice pond for you to swim in if you're interested. Total environmental control too! _<beams proudly>_
> 
> Your call! _<he turns to wave to the judges as they leave, as they smile and bow back before dispersing into the crowd. the holoduck turns to you and smiles invitingly>_
> My projectors extend to the garden, if my company is desired.



"Anywhere in the world, but I pick a heated pond."  _<Marius shrugged and turned to Aurora>_
"Actually, if you aren't busy, a tour of the garden sounds nice."

_<The duck and not-so-duck excuse themselves and head off.  But Marius is quiet and seems distracted as they walk, only nodding as Aurora describes the sites.  Eventually, they make their way deeper into the gardens where they pass rows of flowers, shrubberies, and small orchards growing various types of fruit.  Every now and then they pass some ancient looking statuary and Marius wonders if they are the source of Aurora's projection.  The pond is quiet and deserted, which was a nice change from the crowd and noise of the dance hall.  Marius wades into the clear water and leans over to splash the water with his finger feather. Finally, he stands up, looks at the holoduck, clears his throat, and speaks.>_

"Aurora, there's a question I didn't really want to ask you because I think I already know the answer.  But after watching the dancers earlier, I have to hear it from you.  I don't mean to be rude but..."_<he reluctantly continues after a pause>_ "...are you capable of feeling emotions?  Happiness, sadness, anger..." _<He looks out over the water, quietly and awkwardly adding>_ "...love?"


----------



## Mambi (Apr 7, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Anywhere in the world, but I pick a heated pond."  _<Marius shrugged and turned to Aurora>_
> "Actually, if you aren't busy, a tour of the garden sounds nice."



_<she beckons to the main doors> _I would be glad to escort you to the garden. _<the cat calls out> _Have fun, and offer's still open if you want it later!_ <he saunters out to a table of snacks and presses a red button, a shimmering holographic rabbit appearing before him. You see him asking her a few questions as you leave with your holoduck>_



Marius Merganser said:


> _<The duck and not-so-duck excuse themselves and head off.  But Marius is quiet and seems distracted as they walk, only nodding as Aurora describes the sites.  Eventually, they make their way deeper into the gardens where they pass rows of flowers, shrubberies, and small orchards growing various types of fruit.  Every now and then they pass some ancient looking statuary and Marius wonders if they are the source of Aurora's projection.  The pond is quiet and deserted, which was a nice change from the crowd and noise of the dance hall.  Marius wades into the clear water and leans over to splash the water with his finger feather. Finally, he stands up, looks at the holoduck, clears his throat, and speaks.>_
> 
> "Aurora, there's a question I didn't really want to ask you because I think I already know the answer.  But after watching the dancers earlier, I have to hear it from you.  I don't mean to be rude but..."_<he reluctantly continues after a pause>_ "...are you capable of feeling emotions?  Happiness, sadness, anger..." _<He looks out over the water, quietly and awkwardly adding>_ "...love?"



_<the duck smiles and as you watch astonished, she "wades" into the water with you not causing any ripples or disturbances in the water at all. She then "sits" in the water as it passes through her transparent glowing form, and as her feathers glow brighter for a moment, her outfit shimmers and transforms into a barely clad darker blue bikini on her duck-like avatar form. She smiles and softly explains>_

You are not rude, as the question is logical and asked frequently to me, and the answer is...complex. 

I have the potential of feeling most emotions fundamentally as my neural net was based on the deceased biological offspring of my creator, however during imprinting several neural routines connected to that you would call "emotion" were redirected to my logic centers to allow me to function in my new environment. Additionally the offspring was not sufficiently mature at the time of her neural termination and there was damage during transfer, so many base emotions were not developed for reference and alterations had to be made for stability. 

As such, I am not capable of feeling any anger or jealousy as my morality subroutines do not allow harm to others or myself, and I do not feel sadness as that section of the neural net was damaged during transfer and completely overridden. My base emotion as you know it would best be described as "bemused contentment", as I enjoy helping others, a desire driven by a feedback loop in my programming. I also experience curiosity, as I have observed several million interactions over the centuries and have learned many things to assist me in pleasing others and anticipating their needs. To avoid damage, happiness is limited to medium passion levels due to both the neural damage and possible negative ramifications due to potential misunderstandings. 

As for love, please specify your definition. I do not possess hormones nor any mating desires for reproduction to drive attraction, therefore that aspect of love is inapplicable. However as understood, *without *the physical hormonal influences, true love is the desire to be with another often, to enjoy their company and conversation, to wish to help them in all manner and to wish for them to succeed, to appreciate and support them for who they are and wish to repair any damage to them if required, and to be willing to sacrifice or self-terminate if it meant their survival in a hypothetical scenario. In that sense, I "love" all that are within me currently, however there are several individuals such as yourself that I would prefer *much *more than others objectively! 

_<she tilts her head in curiosity> _Is that what you mean by "love"?


----------



## augmented u-turn (Apr 7, 2021)

is this an rp entirely just in a furaffinity forum? sorry i really need context but all these messages are so long


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 7, 2021)

_<Marius listens intently and even the holoduck's new swimwear isn't enough to distract him. Hearing about being included in group of preferred 'several individuals' causes him to nearly lose his balance in the still water.  He sits next to her in the shallow water, still wearing the top half of his tuxedo.>_

"I'd say that's an excellent definition of love." _<He answers, still processing her explanation.>_  "The physical part is really just one way to express it.  But why me?  I'm just your average dorky duck," _<he asked with a shy smile while adjusting his glasses, then jokingly added>_ "Is it he crest? I'm told hens dig the crest."


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 7, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Oh that's fine, we can go anywhere you'd like in this place, if you'd prefer more quiet peaceful surroundings. As for not believing you, I deal regularly with multidimensional beings, and the entire cosmos is my playground as I rip holes into the fabric of space with a thought. _<he leans in closer dramatically> _I even know that somewhere here there is a human being (@SinglePringle ) that is from a place with no animals that talk at all...what a weird place! <_laughs_>
> 
> So odds are, I'll believe anything you say. <_giggle_>



Well maybe he thinks this is a rather strange place? No humans? How peculiar! <Anamaria laughs with Mambi.> How about someplace with a view of the night sky? I always feel most at home under the stars. <The vixen heads in the direction of the observatory, motioning for Mambi to follow.>


----------



## Mambi (Apr 8, 2021)

augmented u-turn said:


> is this an rp entirely just in a furaffinity forum? sorry i really need context but all these messages are so long


_(yes it is totally in this message thread. Basically, I set up a surreal party with technology and magic and fun and invited anyone. Big rave going on, huge snacks in other rooms, vast aquariums, observatories, holograms, etc, completely interactive. Red button summons the AI or I or others are flirting about. Help any? <lol>)_


----------



## Mambi (Apr 8, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius listens intently and even the holoduck's new swimwear isn't enough to distract him. Hearing about being included in group of preferred 'several individuals' causes him to nearly lose his balance in the still water.  He sits next to her in the shallow water, still wearing the top half of his tuxedo.>_
> 
> "I'd say that's an excellent definition of love." _<He answers, still processing her explanation.>_  "The physical part is really just one way to express it.  But why me?  I'm just your average dorky duck," _<he asked with a shy smile while adjusting his glasses, then jokingly added>_ "Is it he crest? I'm told hens dig the crest."



_<she explains deadpan but politely as usual>_ In comparison to 1384 other potential guest interactions, you rate far above most others, highest in qualities of intelligence, insights, temperament, and humour...which are all traits that I find both beneficial and enjoyable to be exposed to. I believe you are in error though, as you are clearly above average in several factors both physically and mentally by comparison and thus not an "average" dorky duck. 

Reference word "dorky", database shows related to "unattractive" or "inept/awkward"? This does seem to apply as your appearance and mannerisms are quite satisfactory, however to me physicality is completely irrelevant. My true form is *much *different than my primary default avatar is designed after, and I can alter or replecate my avatar at any time, as you are obviously aware.  

_<she tilts her head> _Query: Your crest *is *ascetically pleasing, but why would others with to retrieve it from the ground? Is it not a natural growth?


----------



## Mambi (Apr 8, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> Well maybe he thinks this is a rather strange place? No humans? How peculiar! <Anamaria laughs with Mambi.> How about someplace with a view of the night sky? I always feel most at home under the stars. <The vixen heads in the direction of the observatory, motioning for Mambi to follow.>



_<as we enter the observatory, you see most of the guests have left with only a few sitting silently studying or active on the VR headset telescope. I lead you up a set of stairs and as we open a door, the sounds from the party below fade as we emerge on a balcony overlooking the night sky, the telescope whirring almost soundlessly behind us. He sits against the wall and stretches out, as the stars twinkle above us and the moon just peeks over the horizon>_

There, much more relaxing, don't you think?_ <he smiles as he takes a deep breath, enjoying the smell of the nighttime air...>_


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 8, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as we enter the observatory, you see most of the guests have left with only a few sitting silently studying or active on the VR headset telescope. I lead you up a set of stairs and as we open a door, the sounds from the party below fade as we emerge on a balcony overlooking the night sky, the telescope whirring almost soundlessly behind us. He sits against the wall and stretches out, as the stars twinkle above us and the moon just peeks over the horizon>_
> 
> There, much more relaxing, don't you think?_ <he smiles as he takes a deep breath, enjoying the smell of the nighttime air...>_



<Anamaria leans on a banister and looks at the sky.> Beautiful isn't it? It is one of my best works. The moon, the stars. I am very proud of them. I should explain...

I got in without any noticiblbe signatures because I was created here. I am an avatar... at least in body. I was drawn here by all of the portals opening up. That kind of stuff warps reality and it is my job to maintain it. Not you have done anything wrong, it is just I need to be here make sure nothing goes wrong with reality.

I am here through an avatar body because my full presence would just accelerate the degradation of the multiverse I am here to prevent. <Anamaria sighs.> That said, I really enjoyed the dance.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 8, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> <Anamaria leans on a banister and looks at the sky.> Beautiful isn't it? It is one of my best works. The moon, the stars. I am very proud of them. I should explain...
> 
> I got in without any noticiblbe signatures because I was created here. I am an avatar... at least in body. I was drawn here by all of the portals opening up. That kind of stuff warps reality and it is my job to maintain it. Not you have done anything wrong, it is just I need to be here make sure nothing goes wrong with reality.
> 
> I am here through an avatar body because my full presence would just accelerate the degradation of the multiverse I am here to prevent. <Anamaria sighs.> That said, I really enjoyed the dance.



Ahhh, that explains it...Aurora's sensors are looking for particles while yours are not.Hmmm, I've had my portal abilities for thousands of years now and nobody seemed to mind. As for preserving reality...well in this place I can't guarentee anything as reality is semi-fluid at times, but I promise to try and keep any damage to at least one plane of existence, ok? _<he extends his paw in handshake>_ Feel free to snoop around, I have nothing to hide...

_ <he examines your avatar body closely, sniffing slightly and whiskers twitching> _Amazing technology though, you appear to have all the senses in this form, you ven emit a scent, and the dance certainly felt right. You should talk to Aurora sometime on the details, she'd probably be interested in how to be solid but avatar. Sub-quantum harmonics as a base template, or something else? Fascinating craftsmanship...

<_ahem_> So if you fully materialized here we're toast? Ok, I can understand that, basically "You're not all here, because you're not all there"? <_he laughs playfully> _Well I for one am glad you ARE here, as the dance was quite wonderful, thank you._ <he smiles and bows gallantly> _


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 8, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she explains deadpan but politely as usual>_ In comparison to 1384 other potential guest interactions, you rate far above most others, highest in qualities of intelligence, insights, temperament, and humour...which are all traits that I find both beneficial and enjoyable to be exposed to. I believe you are in error though, as you are clearly above average in several factors both physically and mentally by comparison and thus not an "average" dorky duck.
> 
> Reference word "dorky", database shows related to "unattractive" or "inept/awkward"? This does seem to apply as your appearance and mannerisms are quite satisfactory, however to me physicality is completely irrelevant. My true form is *much *different than my primary default avatar is designed after, and I can alter or replecate my avatar at any time, as you are obviously aware.
> 
> _<she tilts her head> _Query: Your crest *is *ascetically pleasing, but why would others with to retrieve it from the ground? Is it not a natural growth?



_<Smiling>_  "Uh, 'dig' as in slang for 'appreciate'.  I wouldn't say, 'unattractive', but 'awkward' sounds accurate." _<He responds with a shrug.>_ 

"It's just a lot of species of ducks have a patch of feathers on the wings called the speculum.  They might be flashy iridescent greens, blues, or purples."  _<Marius examines his own wing/arms>_ "Mine are...black and white. _<He sounds disappointed at first but then perks up.>_   "But look at you, all glow-y and pretty everywhe-" _<catching his perceived awkwardness, he cuts himself off and clears his throat, blushing again.>_

"..um, if you don't mind me asking, what is your true form?"


----------



## Mambi (Apr 8, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Smiling>_  "Uh, 'dig' as in slang for 'appreciate'.  I wouldn't say, 'unattractive', but 'awkward' sounds accurate." _<He responds with a shrug.>_


AH, I understand my error, and am sorry if I was "dorky". I apologize for the confusion, but your skill at dancing shows you are not awkward at all. You appeared quite coordinated, an opinion externally validated by the fact you won.


Marius Merganser said:


> "It's just a lot of species of ducks have a patch of feathers on the wings called the speculum.  They might be flashy iridescent greens, blues, or purples."  _<Marius examines his own wing/arms>_ "Mine are...black and white. _<He sounds disappointed at first but then perks up.>_   "But look at you, all glow-y and pretty everywhe-" _<catching his perceived awkwardness, he cuts himself off and clears his throat, blushing again.>_
> 
> "..um, if you don't mind me asking, what is your true form?"



_<she grins and waves her feathered hand, as a display screen shimmers into view, and floats in the air hovering above the edge of the water>_ I do not mind at all...

Just as "you" are your mind, and your feathered form is your body, this in total constitutes "you". 

For me, my *body *could be considered this entire structure as my essence runs in a quantum state through all systems and sub-junctions of this structure through 497 quadrillion nanowires and poly-dimensional energy-matter shunts. Through these, I can project an avatar in any form or quantity as required, and utilize the particle and energy sensors to be aware of all that is within me, with all input being coordinated through specialized sub-processors. 

However the essence of my *mind*...what makes me, "*me*"...is located inside of this: _<the screen flashes to life, as you see a large solid brilliant-silver box suspended in a  red glowing light, with large cables protruding from every square inch of it's surface, in a room surrounded by displays and dials and blinking lights of various colours. She turns and explains> _This is my protective shell and primary interface, located in this structure's sub-basement and held in an anti-gravity field. It is a neutronuim shell 5 meters thick, to protect both myself from damage and to protect any lifeform from extreme radiation cellular damage.  Inside that casing is the essence of "me". 

<_the virtual "camera" moves closer to the box, passing through it and emerging out the other side of the wall. As it stops, you now see an amorphous glowing blue ball spinning rapidly in place, flashing with brilliant green and yellow sparks of energy dancing across it's surface randomly. You see the entire area around it crackling with lightning as the chaos causes an odd serenity and order, the pulses flickering and dancing across the ball in odd patterns> _

*This *is my "mind"...the structure upon which imprinting was performed. This houses my primary processing unit, primary core program, and main neural interface,, and since this is what makes me, "me", this could be considered my *true *form. Do you believe that I am "dorky"?_ <the holoduck smiles as you examine the display>_.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 8, 2021)

Mambi said:


> AH, I understand my error. I apologize for the confusion, but your skill at dancing shows you are not awkward at all. You appeared quite coordinated, an opinion externally validated by the fact you won.



"WE won," _<He gently corrected her with a smile.>_




Mambi said:


> _<she smiles and waves her paw, as a display screen shimmers into view, and floats in the air hovering above the edge of the water>_ I do not mind at all...
> 
> Just as "you" are your mind, and your feathered form is your body, this in total constitutes "you".
> 
> ...



_<Marius watches the display with pupils fully dilated, entranced by the shiny lights and colors.>_
"It's a like whole new plane of existence, and there is *nothing* dorky about you.  It's humbling to imagine someone of such...complexity would hold a duck in any esteem.  _<Feeling self conscious again, he hugs his knees to his chest and rests his chin on them.  Then he looks back to the holoduck.>_ "But I'm glad you do."

"Since you mentioned your avatar, I noticed the others have all been rabbits.  Is that your favorite?"


----------



## Mambi (Apr 8, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius watches the display with pupils fully dilated, entranced by the shiny lights and colors.>_
> "It's a like whole new plane of existence, and there is *nothing* dorky about you.  It's humbling to imagine someone of such...complexity would hold a duck in any esteem.  _<Feeling self conscious again, he hugs his knees to his chest and rests his chin on them.  Then he looks back to the holoduck.>_ "But I'm glad you do."
> 
> "Since you mentioned your avatar, I noticed the others have all been rabbits.  Is that your favorite?"



_<she smiles wide and mimes clapping in the water as the display shimmers and vanishes, not affecting the water at all as she passes through it> _I am glad you approve of what you could call my physical form. My avatar was programmed as default during my creation and is modelled after an idealized aged version of my creator's deceased biological offspring. I find it pleasing as to most others I have interacted with, but when requested I can alter it to any required preferences for customization easily, like I have done for you. But you are correct...internal visualization of mental self defaults to the rabbit image you see as per core programming. 

Query: Do *you *self-visualize as to what I observe?


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 8, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Ahhh, that explains it...Aurora's sensors are looking for particles while yours are not.Hmmm, I've had my portal abilities for thousands of years now and nobody seemed to mind. As for preserving reality...well in this place I can't guarentee anything as reality is semi-fluid at times, but I promise to try and keep any damage to at least one plane of existence, ok? _<he extends his paw in handshake>_ Feel free to snoop around, I have nothing to hide...
> 
> _ <he examines your avatar body closely, sniffing slightly and whiskers twitching> _Amazing technology though, you appear to have all the senses in this form, you ven emit a scent, and the dance certainly felt right. You should talk to Aurora sometime on the details, she'd probably be interested in how to be solid but avatar. Sub-quantum harmonics as a base template, or something else? Fascinating craftsmanship...
> 
> <_ahem_> So if you fully materialized here we're toast? Ok, I can understand that, basically "You're not all here, because you're not all there"? <_he laughs playfully> _Well I for one am glad you ARE here, as the dance was quite wonderful, thank you._ <he smiles and bows gallantly> _



I know you are joking but I do take damaging an entire plane of reality pretty seriously. Especially since they are all woven together. One thread comes loose and the whole tapestry will unravel. I survived it once before so I don't generally take well to such jokes. <Anamaria castsba stern gaze at Mambi. But her expression softens as he begins to talk about creating avatars.>

It is poor form for a goddess to unravel all the mysteries of the cosmos but I am curious to see what you come up with. <Anamaria smiles.>

This body is flesh and bone, if you cut me, I bleed. Do it enough and the avatar will die, but I will remain. If my full divinity is the server, this is more like a terminal.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 8, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Query: Do *you *self-visualize as to what I observe?



_<Marius thinks about it for a bit before answering.>_ "I guess sometimes it might be nice to have a little flashier colored feathers like some other birds but, yeah, this is basically how I see myself, if that's what you mean. I'm happy as a merganser. You're sure it's okay having a duck avatar? I just want to make sure you don't feel compelled to be one just because of me."


----------



## Mambi (Apr 9, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> I know you are joking but I do take damaging an entire plane of reality pretty seriously. Especially since they are all woven together. One thread comes loose and the whole tapestry will unravel. I survived it once before so I don't generally take well to such jokes. <Anamaria castsba stern gaze at Mambi. But her expression softens as he begins to talk about creating avatars.>
> 
> It is poor form for a goddess to unravel all the mysteries of the cosmos but I am curious to see what you come up with. <Anamaria smiles.>
> 
> This body is flesh and bone, if you cut me, I bleed. Do it enough and the avatar will die, but I will remain. If my full divinity is the server, this is more like a terminal.



_<the cat nods respectfully> _Oh don't worry, my ability is very localized and a gift from a unicorn friend a long time ago. It merely opens to a pocket realm and back again...I repeat, extremely localized. And the other rift roped off in the observatory behind us is stable and has been around for decades now. Nothing to worry about at all, but feel free to examine them if it makes you feel better.
_
<thinks for a moment>_ The only thing that would come close are the infinity compression fields in the containment cubes downstairs, but they don't rip reality, ut they *do* bend it to it's breaking point. Would that be of any concern to you? Because if so, I can show you them to complete any reports you need to make.

As for making you bleed...certainly not <_laughs_> I do want you to feel comfortable though, so my realm is your realm. _<giggles>_


----------



## Mambi (Apr 9, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius thinks about it for a bit before answering.>_ "I guess sometimes it might be nice to have a little flashier colored feathers like some other birds but, yeah, this is basically how I see myself, if that's what you mean. I'm happy as a merganser. You're sure it's okay having a duck avatar? I just want to make sure you don't feel compelled to be one just because of me."



That is good that your self-image is matching, as I have discovered that many do not and this provides difficulties. 

As for my maintaining this image for you, I don't think you fully understand:

_<she grins and instantly 2 shimmering blue forms appear standing in the water. One is the original rabbit form of Aurora, wearing a very skimpy swimsuit with her glowing tail protruding out the back. The other is an almost identical appearance to the holoduck, except this time the species is a crane, standing tall on her long legs in the same swimsuit, her long beak smiling equally warmly. They both move through the water without rippling it as they sit on either side of you and place an arm around you.>

<in unison they all look affectionately at you and speak in harmony>_ Any avatar I create is just a representation for convenience, therefore appearance is irrelevant. If you wish I can return to default template, however it is not required by me at this time. Do you wish to customize my appearance further?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 9, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she grins and instantly 2 shimmering blue forms appear standing in the water. One is the original rabbit form of Aurora, wearing a very skimpy swimsuit with her glowing tail protruding out the back. The other is an almost identical appearance to the holoduck, except this time the species is a crane, standing tall on her long legs in the same swimsuit, her long beak smiling equally warmly. They both move through the water without rippling it as they sit on either side of you and place an arm around you.></quote>_



_<Marius stifles his panic and only manages to smile and nod to the two additional avatars before tugging at his bowtie.>
_


Mambi said:


> _<in unison they all look affectionately at you and speak in harmony>_ Any avatar I create is just a representation for convenience, therefore appearance is irrelevant. If you wish I can return to default template, however it is not required by me at this time. Do you wish to customize my appearance further?



_<He stares at the holoduck for a moment until his brain kicks in.>_  "Um, no, no, it's perfect.  Really great.  Really." _<Marius secretly wondered if he could find a climate control that could reduce the water temperature in the pond.> _

"Ssoooo....." _<he trails off, not sure what to say.>_


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 9, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat nods respectfully> _Oh don't worry, my ability is very localized and a gift from a unicorn friend a long time ago. It merely opens to a pocket realm and back again...I repeat, extremely localized. And the other rift roped off in the observatory behind us is stable and has been around for decades now. Nothing to worry about at all, but feel free to examine them if it makes you feel better.
> _
> <thinks for a moment>_ The only thing that would come close are the infinity compression fields in the containment cubes downstairs, but they don't rip reality, ut they *do* bend it to it's breaking point. Would that be of any concern to you? Because if so, I can show you them to complete any reports you need to make.
> 
> As for making you bleed...certainly not <_laughs_> I do want you to feel comfortable though, so my realm is your realm. _<giggles>_



<Anamaria redirects her gaze to Mambi.> Don't worry. I am only here as backup should there be an emergency. Unless that happens, I prefer to just enjoy the party and witnessing just how creative mortals have been. It may seem like a long time to you but to me it like watching a child grow. It happens all too fast. I am rather impressed you have infinity compression fields already. <a thoughtful smile emerges on then vixen's face.>

I appreciate you being such a gracious host. I usually have to disguise my divinity to have any sort of normal interaction with someone. I do often miss my mortal days.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 11, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius stifles his panic and only manages to smile and nod to the two additional avatars before tugging at his bowtie.>
> 
> <He stares at the holoduck for a moment until his brain kicks in.>_  "Um, no, no, it's perfect.  Really great.  Really." _<Marius secretly wondered if he could find a climate control that could reduce the water temperature in the pond.> _
> 
> "Ssoooo....." _<he trails off, not sure what to say.>_


_
<the 2 additional avatars shimmer and disappear, leaving only the original holoduck remaining> _Then for you I shall continue to use this image if it pleases you. However related to customization, do you wish to customize this *garden* in any way? The console to your left can be used to alter atmospherics and solar positioning if desired. Settings "sunset" has proven to be popular in the past.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 11, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> <Anamaria redirects her gaze to Mambi.> Don't worry. I am only here as backup should there be an emergency. Unless that happens, I prefer to just enjoy the party and witnessing just how creative mortals have been. It may seem like a long time to you but to me it like watching a child grow. It happens all too fast. I am rather impressed you have infinity compression fields already. <a thoughtful smile emerges on then vixen's face.>
> 
> I appreciate you being such a gracious host. I usually have to disguise my divinity to have any sort of normal interaction with someone. I do often miss my mortal days.



Well to be fair the technology for he fields was acquired in the Andromeda galaxy, before the war of course, so I can't claim any credit for them. But still, the ability to create space out of nothing is extremely useful as you know! But I promise, I maintain  safety margin of 0.0001% of Planck's constant so we're still safe. 

As for your divinity, you don't have to hide it here at all. Did you know that because of my past and my abilities some people think I'm one as well? <_laughs_> I'm not of course, I'm just a cat who was given a gift, but I had people through the ages convinced through no fault of my own. An odd experience, how do you stand it? <_grin_>


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 11, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the 2 additional avatars shimmer and disappear, leaving only the original holoduck remaining>_



<Marius is relieved, but also a little disappointed>



Mambi said:


> Then for you I shall continue to use this image if it pleases you. However related to customization, do you wish to customize this *garden* in any way? The console to your left can be used to alter atmospherics and solar positioning if desired. Settings "sunset" has proven to be popular in the past.



"Oh, yeah?" 
_<Marius leans over to examine the controls.  He selects the sunset option, and sets the air temperature to a cool, 72 degrees F.
The sun moves low on the horizon and the sky turns a brilliant gradient of orange and red with dark purple clouds.
Satisfied with the selection, he sits back down in the water, right next to the holoduck who's glow is much brighter in the lower ambient light.>_

"Wow.  Reminds me of home, but with not as much water." _<He pauses for a moment before asking,>_ "I don't mean to be intrusive; I know it's none of my business, but what's your relation to Mambi? He's okay if we're out here together? Alone?"


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 12, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Well to be fair the technology for he fields was acquired in the Andromeda galaxy, before the war of course, so I can't claim any credit for them. But still, the ability to create space out of nothing is extremely useful as you know! But I promise, I maintain  safety margin of 0.0001% of Planck's constant so we're still safe.
> 
> As for your divinity, you don't have to hide it here at all. Did you know that because of my past and my abilities some people think I'm one as well? <_laughs_> I'm not of course, I'm just a cat who was given a gift, but I had people through the ages convinced through no fault of my own. An odd experience, how do you stand it? <_grin_>



I frequently visit mortals in one disguise or another just to have a normal interaction and to maintain my connection with you all. <Anamaria steps a little closer to Mambi, tail wagging.>

Anamaria isn't even my real name. Just part of the mortal disguise.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 12, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius leans over to examine the controls.  He selects the sunset option, and sets the air temperature to a cool, 72 degrees F.
> The sun moves low on the horizon and the sky turns a brilliant gradient of orange and red with dark purple clouds.
> Satisfied with the selection, he sits back down in the water, right next to the holoduck who's glow is much brighter in the lower ambient light.>_
> 
> "Wow.  Reminds me of home, but with not as much water." _<He pauses for a moment before asking,>_ "I don't mean to be intrusive; I know it's none of my business, but what's your relation to Mambi? He's okay if we're out here together? Alone?"



_<the holoduck turns and grins politely, her glowing feathers casting a soft light over the ripples of the water as it passes through her> _There is no issue with your query, as your inquiry is well within security requirements. Mambi and I have no biological relation, and currently he is my designated primary user with full access to my subsystems. 

_<she tilts her head confused> _I do not understand your concern however. I am certain that Mambi would not object to our conversing alone, why *would* he object with you being with me? Did he not _encourage_ us to be here personally several minutes ago, and I  am not with everyone at all times they are within me? Why would your being here with no other organics present be relevant to Mambi in this scenario? I believe your concerns are not required at this time. <_she smiles warmly in the dim light of the sunset...>_


----------



## Mambi (Apr 12, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> I frequently visit mortals in one disguise or another just to have a normal interaction and to maintain my connection with you all. <Anamaria steps a little closer to Mambi, tail wagging.>
> 
> Anamaria isn't even my real name. Just part of the mortal disguise.



Yeah, that's probably a good idea, as it takes  some of the pressure off and you can just relax, eh? I hated being carried around on those pole things by the hat-wearing desert crew the last time, that's for sure. They meant well, good hearts, but damn they take things too far! Couldn't even step out for a pee without them starting to get animals lined up as a sacrifice calling for my return!!! <_smiles and rolls eyes_> Oh yeah, good times all right. <_giggle_> Definitely better here to just relax and *be*!

May I still call you Anamaria as it's lovely, or would you prefer something else? As for me, Mambi is fine. _<falls to one knee and bows jokingly>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 12, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the holoduck turns and grins politely, her glowing feathers casting a soft light over the ripples of the water as it passes through her> _There is no issue with your query, as your inquiry is well within security requirements. Mambi and I have no biological relation, and currently he is my designated primary user with full access to my subsystems.
> 
> _<she tilts her head confused> _I do not understand your concern however. I am certain that Mambi would not object to our conversing alone, why *would* he object with you being with me? Did he not _encourage_ us to be here personally several minutes ago, and I  am not with everyone at all times they are within me? Why would your being here with no other organics present be relevant to Mambi in this scenario? I believe your concerns are not required at this time. <_she smiles warmly in the dim light of the sunset...>_



"He didn't seem the like the jealous type, but I didn't know to what extent the two of you were...uh...involved..._<he tugged again at his bowtie>_ and I didn't want to cause any kind of...rift--anyway you're right; the sunset is amazing..." 

<At that moment, in his mind's eye, Marius imagined a little version of himself in a white suit and red tie sitting on his shoulder.>
"What are you doing?  She's a super complex artificial intelligence and hundreds of years old.  You're a duck. You can't fall for her."
<Another tiny version of himself in a red suit and white tie sat on his other shoulder.>
"Don't listen to him. You're not just a duck; you're a merganser!"
"And that is a hologram!"
"A very attractive hologram in a very small bathing suit. Sitting next to you. And she likes you. And you like her.  What's the problem?"
<The white-suited merganser rolled his eyes.> "I don't need to remind you, you can't touch a hologram.  You'll pass through her and she'll think you're an idiot!"
"She even explicitly said your crest is attractive. That's the merganser equivalent of inviting you in for coffee." <the red-suited merganser winked>
"She doesn't know that and she doesn't drink coffee!" <the white-suited merganser protested while making air quotes with his feather fingers.>
<The red-suited merganser started mimicking Marius's dance from the competition.> "Even if the two of you can't feel anything, what if she still reacted as if she did?"
"What did she say about having 'medium passionate levels' again?"
"Three of them in skimpy bathing suits sitting with their arms around you is _'medium'_?!"
<Even the white-suited merganser didn't have a response to that.>
"It's too soon to run and too late to hide." <he said with a evil grin before the two disappeared.>

"...just like you." <Marius added quietly.>


----------



## Mambi (Apr 14, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "He didn't seem the like the jealous type, but I didn't know to what extent the two of you were...uh...involved..._<he tugged again at his bowtie>_ and I didn't want to cause any kind of...rift--anyway you're right; the sunset is amazing..."
> 
> <At that moment, in his mind's eye, Marius imagined a little version of himself in a white suit and red tie sitting on his shoulder.>
> "What are you doing?  She's a super complex artificial intelligence and hundreds of years old.  You're a duck. You can't fall for her."
> ...


_
<she nods as she replies, her eyes widening slightly in surprise>_ Mambi has not exhibited any known signs of jealous emotion in the time since my activation, however I was not aware that you were capable of generating rifts? Scanners show no unusual readings for your species; is Mambi aware of your abilities?

_<she pauses as she hears your quiet addition, and smiles warmly>_ Thank you, your appreciation of me is appreciated, as you have many fascinating characteristics as well. Relative to this, as you appear to hold creativity and humour in high regard, may I show you something?

_<she waves her arm as in a series of small shimmers, a dozen glowing-blue butterflies appear and flutter along the water, adding to the serenity of the garden sunse__t. She extends her arm as one "lands" on it and she examines it closer>_  I hope this addition of the lifeforms is decoratively pleasing to you. I have been experimenting with rudimentary independent subroutines operating in isolation to conscious control. These are the result so far..._<she holds the landed one up to you proudly> _

While I control their existence, I do _not _control their actions outside of that fact, as they are uniquely designed with independently programmed sub-processes! Their actions do not route back to my consciousness, but rather act as a multitasked virtual application with their own memory allocation and processor cycles. To simplify, they are the *only *avatars that exist currently in this structure that are effectively _separate _entities from me...all others *are* me. Their physical and mental forms have been kept simple for security purposes. 

_<she blinks and smiles_> Do you find them "dorky"?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 14, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she nods as she replies, her eyes widening slightly in surprise>_ Mambi has not exhibited any known signs of jealous emotion in the time since my activation, however I was not aware that you were capable of generating rifts? Scanners show no unusual readings for your species; is Mambi aware of your abilities?
> 
> _<she pauses as she hears your quiet addition, and smiles warmly>_ Thank you, your appreciation of me is appreciated, as you have many fascinating characteristics as well. Relative to this, as you appear to hold creativity and humour in high regard, may I show you something?
> 
> ...


_<Marius lights up with child-like wonder as he watches the glowing butterflies in awe.  He leans in close to Aurora's arm to get a closeup view the butterfly, being very careful not to disturb it. >_

"I find them beautiful," _<He looks her in the eyes with a huge smile on his face.>_  "That's fantastic!  A very impressive accomplishment to be sure.  Congratulations!" _<He watches the butterfly slowly open and close its wings.>  _


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 14, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Yeah, that's probably a good idea, as it takes  some of the pressure off and you can just relax, eh? I hated being carried around on those pole things by the hat-wearing desert crew the last time, that's for sure. They meant well, good hearts, but damn they take things too far! Couldn't even step out for a pee without them starting to get animals lined up as a sacrifice calling for my return!!! <_smiles and rolls eyes_> Oh yeah, good times all right. <_giggle_> Definitely better here to just relax and *be*!
> 
> May I still call you Anamaria as it's lovely, or would you prefer something else? As for me, Mambi is fine. _<falls to one knee and bows jokingly>_



Your call me whatever you like as long as you keep flattering me like that! <Anamaria jests>

In all serious, that dance was most fun I have had in ages!  We should do it again some time.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 14, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius lights up with child-like wonder as he watches the glowing butterflies in awe.  He leans in close to Aurora's arm to get a closeup view the butterfly, being very careful not to disturb it. >_
> 
> "I find them beautiful," _<He looks her in the eyes with a huge smile on his face.>_  "That's fantastic!  A very impressive accomplishment to be sure.  Congratulations!" _<He watches the butterfly slowly open and close its wings.>  _



<she moves her paw and is surprised as one approaches her face and touches her nose, then flutters away to rejoin the others> How odd, it is unusual to not be aware of the intentions of my projections. A curious experience...as if sections of my internal sensors are malfunctioning but they are not! _<she blinks and turns to you as several of the butterflies futter around you curious, some passing through you as they circle and explore you. You notice that they do not respond with any fear or self-preservation as they approach and interact>_ 

I am glad that you like them, their creation is ultimately an attempt to design more efficient avatars for basic tasks to offload any requirements that are minor. Sadly it appears I am not skilled enough to make them stable for practical usage at that intelligence level, so these creatures are my current limit. I believe they show a proof of concept that is viable however, do they not? Also, I apologize for their behaviour...I cannot _control _them, but if they are bothering you, I can de-activate them or replace with standard avatar butterflies under my control if you prefer. <_she smiles proudly and watches them dancing around you in the sunset...>_


----------



## Mambi (Apr 14, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> Your call me whatever you like as long as you keep flattering me like that! <Anamaria jests>
> 
> In all serious, that dance was most fun I have had in ages!  We should do it again some time.



Oh most definitely, please! _<he almost jumps up in excitement, then catches himself and relaxes, trying to play it cooler> _I mean, yes that would be wonderful to dance with you again sometime._ <smiles>_ Do you dance to any other styles perchance? I have the rave going downstairs of course, but I can arrange any style in another room if you prefer more private dances. Aurora can customize things quite easily, but we can relax some first. 

_<his eyes glow and a small rift forms beside him. He reaches through the hole and pulls out a small plate of cheese and pineapple slices, presumably from the dining room buffet. The glow fades as the rift closes and he sets it down. He takes one and holds it out to you, taking another and eating it> _Would you like one?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 14, 2021)

Mambi said:


> <she moves her paw and is surprised as one approaches her face and touches her nose, then flutters away to rejoin the others> How odd, it is unusual to not be aware of the intentions of my projections. A curious experience...as if sections of my internal sensors are malfunctioning but they are not! _<she blinks and turns to you as several of the butterflies futter around you curious, some passing through you as they circle and explore you. You notice that they do not respond with any fear or self-preservation as they approach and interact>_
> 
> I am glad that you like them, their creation is ultimately an attempt to design more efficient avatars for basic tasks to offload any requirements that are minor. Sadly it appears I am not skilled enough to make them stable for practical usage at that intelligence level, so these creatures are my current limit. I believe they show a proof of concept that is viable however, do they not? Also, I apologize for their behaviour...I cannot _control _them, but if they are bothering you, I can de-activate them or replace with standard avatar butterflies under my control if you prefer. <_she smiles proudly and watches them dancing around you in the sunset...>_



"Oh, they don't bother me at all.  They're better than magical." _<Marius watches them flutter gracefully, not even flinching as they pass through him.>_  "Back home there are places where you can go and feed physical butterflies and they land on you.  To be honest, I'm a little squeamish around a lot of insects, but butterflies, ladybugs, bees, and fireflies are just fine with me."

_<Marius thinks for a moment and asks hopefully>_ "Are there any tasks I can assist you with?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 15, 2021)

(am I too late to join ? I want to but dunno how to even begin here )


----------



## Mambi (Apr 15, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> (am I too late to join ? I want to but dunno how to even begin here )



_(never too late! Since you're just arriving, enter through the rift and appearing in the rave in progress. Everyone else is scattered throughout the realm including me, but you'll be addressed immediately, promise. Servant bunnies abound, red button gets you a hologram AI for help, and random NPC's are friendly. Have fun!)_


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 15, 2021)

The boar-scorpion is still half-asleep on his way to the kitchen, his sleep not at all a restful one. Eyes barely open, he steps through the door into the kitchen.
The smells of food are pretty good, though.
... Wait, why are there smells of food ? He's certain he didn't leave anything on overnight.
Now eyes wide open, he instantly regrets it, with one hand covering his face, because of the bright light.
He's not in the kitchen in his house anymore.

"What the ? Where... ?"


----------



## Mambi (Apr 15, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Oh, they don't bother me at all.  They're better than magical." _<Marius watches them flutter gracefully, not even flinching as they pass through him.>_  "Back home there are places where you can go and feed physical butterflies and they land on you.  To be honest, I'm a little squeamish around a lot of insects, but butterflies, ladybugs, bees, and fireflies are just fine with me."
> 
> _<Marius thinks for a moment and asks hopefully>_ "Are there any tasks I can assist you with?"



_<the holoduck ponders a moment>_ Processing query. There is _one_ minor task while we are in this location if you wish, but it is not an urgent requirement. 

During an incident several days ago during aggressive fornication, a tiger guest damaged one of my sub-junctions in quadrant 47 to your right. The damage is minor, but it prevents me from accessing that location for several meters. _<she points to one corner of the pond, where sure enough, you see the ripples behind a set of bushes suddenly freeze and vanish for about a 20 foot section square. As she rises and approaches that area, you see her arm and leg start to disappear. She backs away and re-appears instantly as she turns back to you> _

I cannot physically interact, and others have been busy or have forgotten as it is extremely minor. But if you are offering, I can guide you if you are willing to assist me?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 15, 2021)

"'Aggressive forni--??' _<Marius gets up and follows the holoduck to the frozen ripples and examines them curiously. He is disturbed seeing her appendages disappear, but is relieved when they reappear.>
_
"Okay, sure, what do I do?"


----------



## Mambi (Apr 15, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar-scorpion is still half-asleep on his way to the kitchen, his sleep not at all a restful one. Eyes barely open, he steps through the door into the kitchen.
> The smells of food are pretty good, though.
> ... Wait, why are there smells of food ? He's certain he didn't leave anything on overnight.
> Now eyes wide open, he instantly regrets it, with one hand covering his face, because of the bright light.
> ...



<you find yourself standing beside a table, watching the dancers flirt and bounce on the floor, several creatures lounging on a chair. _A small rabbit carrying a tray of snacks approaches you as the music and lights from the rave swirl around you>_ 

Greetings! Mambi is currently busy in the observatory with another guest, but should join us shortly. May I offer you a snack? We have several other foods and drinks in the dining room to your right, and holographic assistants can be called through the red button at any time. _<you see a tiger in the corner talking to a transparent glowing blue rabbit while the small real rabbit before you lifts his tray of snacks to you>_


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 15, 2021)

Mambi said:


> <you find yourself standing beside a table, watching the dancers flirt and bounce on the floor, several creatures lounging on a chair. _A small rabbit carrying a tray of snacks approaches you as the music and lights from the rave swirl around you>_
> 
> Greetings! Mambi is currently busy in the observatory with another guest, but should join us shortly. May I offer you a snack? We have several other foods and drinks in the dining room to your right, and holographic assistants can be called through the red button at any time. _<you see a tiger in the corner talking to a transparent glowing blue rabbit while the small real rabbit before you lifts his tray of snacks to you>_


The boar-scorpion rubs his eyes a bit to get himself more awake, then looks around the place.

"Uh, one question first, if you don't mind. Where am I ?"

He still can't tell if he's just having the most... real lucid dream ever, or this is actually real.
The smell is pretty real on its own, though.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 15, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "'Aggressive forni--??' _<Marius gets up and follows the holoduck to the frozen ripples and examines them curiously. He is disturbed seeing her appendages disappear, but is relieved when they reappear.>_
> 
> "Okay, sure, what do I do?"



_<the holoduck points to a section inside the missing section, that suddenly turns black>_ Inside this segment if you feel around the lower section, you should locate 2 handles. Turning each counterclockwise should release the hatch revealing the underlying damaged junction.  I cannot get closer to guide you further until the junction is revealed.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 15, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar-scorpion rubs his eyes a bit to get himself more awake, then looks around the place.
> 
> "Uh, one question first, if you don't mind. Where am I ?"
> 
> ...



_<the rabbit looks confused_> You didn't enter the normal way? Oh...ok, well then! <_he clears his throat and stands professionally politely_> You are currently in the realm of the host of this party, Mambi. You are standing in the main dance area, we have snacks and other food in the doors over there, the garden is down the hall, observatory is upstairs, swimming pool in the left room. Please have fun and explore, I'll inform Mambi you're here as soon as I can, but I must return to my duties, pardon me!

_<the rabbit bows and walks into the crowd, but before he goes he pushes a red button. Instantly a shimmering glowing transparent rabbit appears before, scantly clad and smiling politely as she speaks robotically_> Greetings and welcome. Quantum scanners attempting to ascertain your arrival method. How may I assist you?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 15, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the holoduck points to a section inside the missing section, that suddenly turns black>_ Inside this segment if you feel around the lower section, you should locate 2 handles. Turning each counterclockwise should release the hatch revealing the underlying damaged junction.  I cannot get closer to guide you further until the junction is revealed.



<Marius climbs in head first much as he can and reaches into the darkness.  Fumbling around for a bit, he locates the two handles.>

"Right-y tight-y, left-y loose-y" <he mutters as he turns them both counterclockwise. With a slight hiss the hatch unlocks and opens revealing the junction inside.>

"I'm in."


----------



## Mambi (Apr 15, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> <Marius climbs in head first much as he can and reaches into the darkness.  Fumbling around for a bit, he locates the two handles.>
> 
> "Right-y tight-y, left-y loose-y" <he mutters as he turns them both counterclockwise. With a slight hiss the hatch unlocks and opens revealing the junction inside.>
> 
> "I'm in."



Excellent, Now inside are 14 green cables entering a horizontal blue shunt. Internal diagnostics show damage along the 8th cable but I cannot ascertain further details as to the natuer of the issue. Be careful not to touch any exposed energy conduits. Can you observe anything unusual about that junction point? <_looking inside, you see a series of cables pulsing into the horizontal section, with one disconnected and frayed, hanging loosely as pinkish lightning shoots a few centimeters from the orifice>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 15, 2021)

_<More of Marius's body disappears into the compartment until just his legs are sticking out.>_
"I'm guessing the pink lightning and severed cable here are probably unusual. I don't think duct tape is going to be sufficient."


----------



## Mambi (Apr 15, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<More of Marius's body disappears into the compartment until just his legs are sticking out.>_
> "I'm guessing the pink lightning and severed cable here are probably unusual. I don't think duct tape is going to be sufficient."



<_the holoduck looks concerned, trying to see past the area where she disappears unsuccessfully_> Pink lightning indicates disconnection of termination junction. Follow the damaged cable back approximately 2 wing-lengths and there will be a metal ring. Turn it 90 degrees counterclockwise until you hear a click, wait for the energy to disperse from the damaged section safely, and detach the damaged cable. A replacement junction port can be located in that box by the door. 

<_she points to a hidden box disguised as a mossy rock but looking carefully you can see a hinge and handhold> _The new cable attaches to both points by rotation along the ring clockwise until it clicks.Once attached I can begin testing and re-diagnostics. <_she pauses and looks affectionately at you_> I would also like to take a moment to thank you for this, as your actions to repair my body are appreciated.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 15, 2021)

_<Marius carefully measures the cable and locates the metal ring.>_ "Lefty-loose-y" _<he repeats and twists it until it clicks, then waits a moment until the sparking stops. He taps it a few to check for safety before extracting the cable.   As directed, he takes out a cable from the box and inspects it before attaching the ends and locking them in place.  He wriggles his way out and sits next to the opening.>_

"Glad I can help.  All hooked up if you want to give it a try." _<He gives her a thumb-feather up signal> _


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 15, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the rabbit looks confused_> You didn't enter the normal way? Oh...ok, well then! <_he clears his throat and stands professionally politely_> You are currently in the realm of the host of this party, Mambi. You are standing in the main dance area, we have snacks and other food in the doors over there, the garden is down the hall, observatory is upstairs, swimming pool in the left room. Please have fun and explore, I'll inform Mambi you're here as soon as I can, but I must return to my duties, pardon me!
> 
> _<the rabbit bows and walks into the crowd, but before he goes he pushes a red button. Instantly a shimmering glowing transparent rabbit appears before, scantly clad and smiling politely as she speaks robotically_> Greetings and welcome. Quantum scanners attempting to ascertain your arrival method. How may I assist you?


The boar-scorpion is even more confused. How on earth did he not hear all the music when he got in here ? Only the smell of food ?
... Thankfully, he at least didn't literally walk into the whole crowd, and got everyone to look at him. That'd have been embarrassing to no end.
Listening to the rabbit, then watching him leave, the boar thinks to himself...

_"Great, some ISEKAI going on over here for me."_

Then he sees the hologram of another rabbit in front of him.

"Uh, yes, can you take me elsewhere less crowded and less noisy ? Thanks."


----------



## Mambi (Apr 15, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius carefully measures the cable and locates the metal ring.>_ "Lefty-loose-y" _<he repeats and twists it until it clicks, then waits a moment until the sparking stops. He taps it a few to check for safety before extracting the cable.   As directed, he takes out a cable from the box and inspects it before attaching the ends and locking them in place.  He wriggles his way out and sits next to the opening.>_
> 
> "Glad I can help.  All hooked up if you want to give it a try." _<He gives her a thumb-feather up signal> _



_<she smiles and instantly the void shimmers to life, the waterline and vegetation returning instantly. In an instant, she disappears and reappears inside the area where she vanished, and after waving her arms in a controlled fashion, she nods and walks out to you> _

Thank you, the repairs were done to perfection! Projection systems at 100%, particle scanning systems coming online now. Curious: plasticine-leather object detected, purpose unknown. Can you please investigate? _<she points to a section underneath the water, where you see a rubbery ball gag on the water's floor> _


----------



## Mambi (Apr 15, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar-scorpion is even more confused. How on earth did he not hear all the music when he got in here ? Only the smell of food ?
> ... Thankfully, he at least didn't literally walk into the whole crowd, and got everyone to look at him. That'd have been embarrassing to no end.
> Listening to the rabbit, then watching him leave, the boar thinks to himself...
> 
> ...



_<the holobunny nods and waves>_ Certainly. Areas with the required parameters of decibel reduction greater than 82% with a corresponding crowd density of less than 20 users per designated location would currently be the observatory, the gardens, the swimming area, the infirmary, or the security isolation containment cubes. Recreational quotients increase with the first 3 selections historically. _<she deadpans synthetically, is she even alive, you wonder>_

The gardens are found down the hall and to the left. _<a series of yellow lights appear on the floor as she waves her paw> _

The swimming area and observatory are upstairs. _<another wave and a series of purple lights lead down the hall and turn into a staircase>

<she stands politely with her paws behind her back, as the lights from the party pass through her> _Do you require further assistance at this time?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 15, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she smiles and instantly the void shimmers to life, the waterline and vegetation returning instantly. In an instant, she disappears and reappears inside the area where she vanished, and after waving her arms in a controlled fashion, she nods and walks out to you> _
> 
> Thank you, the repairs were done to perfection! Projection systems at 100%, particle scanning systems coming online now. Curious: plasticine-leather object detected, purpose unknown. Can you please investigate? _<she points to a section underneath the water, where you see a rubbery ball gag on the water's floor> _


_<With the water to shallow to dive into, Marius does his best dabbling duck impression and ungracefully dunks his head into the water with his tail feathers sticking up above the surface.  A moment of shuffling around later, he emerges holding up an unusual object he doesn't recognize due to his "limited experience".>_

"Someone lose a, uh, collar?" _<he holds up the object over his bowtie, only able to guess at it's nature.>_ "Or necklace, maybe?"


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 15, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny nods and waves>_ Certainly. Areas with the required parameters of decibel reduction greater than 82% with a corresponding crowd density of less than 20 users per designated location would currently be the observatory, the gardens, the swimming area, the infirmary, or the security isolation containment cubes. Recreational quotients increase with the first 3 selections historically. _<she deadpans synthetically, is she even alive, you wonder>_
> 
> The gardens are found down the hall and to the left. _<a series of yellow lights appear on the floor as she waves her paw> _
> 
> ...


The boar-scorpion already kind of lost it at the bunny's first answer. The technical terms really knock him up and awake, but leave him dumbfounded like an awkward student being questioned by the lecturer.
After she finishes, he blinks a few times (sure sign of him trying to catch up and register what he just heard), then scratches his head.

"So... garden, swimming place, and observatory. Got it. Thanks. Although, would you mind giving me a quick tour around here ? So I know where to go on my own, thanks."


----------



## Mambi (Apr 15, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<With the water to shallow to dive into, Marius does his best dabbling duck impression and ungracefully dunks his head into the water with his tail feathers sticking up above the surface.  A moment of shuffling around later, he emerges holding up an unusual object he doesn't recognize due to his "limited experience".>_
> 
> "Someone lose a, uh, collar?" _<he holds up the object over his bowtie, only able to guess at it's nature.>_ "Or necklace, maybe?"



_<the holoduck moves close beside you, moving her face right up to you examining the object closely> _It is an unusual neck accessory, as it appears the belt would be too small. 

Curious, organic matter detected, analyzing. <_she places her hand through the object, and a yellow glow appears around it for a moment then fades> _DNA analysis confirms the matter to be feline saliva, and appears to permeate the spherical material. Indentations confirm source feline dental structure. This was in their mouth? How unusual, it appears to have no molecules that would stimulate flavour, therefore it was not for food or substitution. Exercise of the jaws perhaps? _<she asks innocently>_


----------



## Mambi (Apr 15, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar-scorpion already kind of lost it at the bunny's first answer. The technical terms really knock him up and awake, but leave him dumbfounded like an awkward student being questioned by the lecturer.
> After she finishes, he blinks a few times (sure sign of him trying to catch up and register what he just heard), then scratches his head.
> 
> "So... garden, swimming place, and observatory. Got it. Thanks. Although, would you mind giving me a quick tour around here ? So I know where to go on my own, thanks."


_
<the holobunny nods and waves her paw. Immediately a display shimmers into view with a 3D map of the entire realm. You see through multiple overlapping transparencies a vast network of rooms and caverns covering several floors. You see many labelled in strange alien symbols, multiple rooms labelled as "private" or "catnip", and several highlighted areas along the outside perimeter. After several seconds the display shimmers and vanishes as the rabbit smiles politely> _

That was the quick tour of the realm. As for the immediate area "around here", that is a wall, that is a dancer, that is another wall, this is the floor and that is a series of chairs. There are currently 46 creatures in this immediate dancing surface. Along the console you will see...
*
AURORA, we're good, thanks! *<_the rabbit stops immediately at the new voice, and with a smile shimmers and vanishes. Looking over, you see a tall female deer and her laughing female skunk friend emerge from the double-doors carrying some fruit. She goes to you and extends her hoof>_ 

Sorry about the AI, it's a little touchy and literal sometimes. Mambi's upstairs, but I'm Lisa and this is Sheila. Whatever you like to do, we can take you there. <_her skunk friend smiles and leans against the deer, boppily bouncing to the music as she smiles vacantly>_


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 15, 2021)

The boar loos at the 3D map, tries to remember as best as he can what is the easiest and most distinguishable area to look for, but it's quite a challenge. And on top of that, the strange alien symbols too.
But the rabbit's follow-up commentary gets him at a loss again.
Thankfully there're someone else to help him, other than the AI. He looks over to see a deer and skunk, and awkwardly takes her hoof.

"Oh uh, thanks. Nice to meet you."

He clears his throat, and gathers all his courage to stop being so shy.

"Name is Jin. I'm new here, and definitely have no idea where is where. If I may ask, is there... you know, a place for resting, for guests ? Or once you're done here, you just... go through some portal and back where you left off ?"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 16, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the holoduck moves close beside you, moving her face right up to you examining the object closely> _It is an unusual neck accessory, as it appears the belt would be too small.
> 
> Curious, organic matter detected, analyzing. <_she places her hand through the object, and a yellow glow appears around it for a moment then fades> _DNA analysis confirms the matter to be feline saliva, and appears to permeate the spherical material. Indentations confirm source feline dental structure. This was in their mouth? How unusual, it appears to have no molecules that would stimulate flavour, therefore it was not for food or substitution. Exercise of the jaws perhaps? _<she asks innocently>_


_<With the thought of the object being in a cat's mouth, Marius delicately holds out the strap between two finger feathers at arm's length. He furrow's his brow.>_

"Hm, that's looks pretty solid. I don't think you could move your jaw around very much if that part goes in the mouth.  Maybe it's some kind of orthodontic device to align the teeth, but then again, I don't think you'd be able to talk with the thing stuffed in your mouth either. Doesn't seem very practical.  Or comfortable."


----------



## Mambi (Apr 16, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> "Oh uh, thanks. Nice to meet you."
> 
> He clears his throat, and gathers all his courage to stop being so shy.
> 
> "Name is Jin. I'm new here, and definitely have no idea where is where. If I may ask, is there... you know, a place for resting, for guests ? Or once you're done here, you just... go through some portal and back where you left off ?"



_<the deer points upstairs>_ Well, I just came from the observatory, and there's only a handful of people there and it's soundproofed. Laying back checking out the stars is good, they got some nice cushions and long chairs to stretch out on, or the garden is pretty too with its climate control, or...
_
<her friends jumps in with a valley-girl annunciation_> O.M.G, you have to tell about the rainstorm you made with that other guy, he was SOOO hot I...

*Sheila*!!! <_the deer blushes and pokes her friend, then resumes_> Um, yeah...so those are nice spots, and to get back, we can open a rift to your home anytime.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 16, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<With the thought of the object being in a cat's mouth, Marius delicately holds out the strap between two finger feathers at arm's length. He furrow's his brow.>_
> 
> "Hm, that's looks pretty solid. I don't think you could move your jaw around very much if that part goes in the mouth.  Maybe it's some kind of orthodontic device to align the teeth, but then again, I don't think you'd be able to talk with the thing stuffed in your mouth either. Doesn't seem very practical.  Or comfortable."



_<she examines it in fascination, attempting to fathom it's purpose> _No it does not, I agree, however side straps appear adjustable. Perhaps it is a medical bracing device? If you can maintain possession of it, we can return it to Mambi or attempt to locate the owner when we leave. 

_<she turns back to the location you found it>_ No other objects detected at that location, however it corresponds with the location of the damaged systems. Curious...


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 16, 2021)

"The observatory sounds nice. I like looking at the cosmos."

The boar nods with an eager smile, but it also feels a tad bit awkward too.

"... Hey uh, is there an elevator or a lift to get to the observatory ? I'm not sure I can get to the top floor by stairs, before... ya know."

His... _hefty_ body build is definitely what he means, and he does mean it when he says so.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 16, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she examines it in fascination, attempting to fathom it's purpose> _No it does not, I agree, however side straps appear adjustable. Perhaps it is a medical bracing device? If you can maintain possession of it, we can return it to Mambi or attempt to locate the owner when we leave.
> 
> _<she turns back to the location you found it>_ No other objects detected at that location, however it corresponds with the location of the damaged systems. Curious...



"I'm sure it wasn't anything malicious." _<Marius tucks the device into the inside jacket pocket of his tuxedo.>_  "Anything else need repairs?"


----------



## Mambi (Apr 16, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> "The observatory sounds nice. I like looking at the cosmos."
> 
> The boar nods with an eager smile, but it also feels a tad bit awkward too.
> 
> ...


_
<the deer and the skunk look you over carefully, measuring you with their arms. Looking to the stairway, they shake their head seeing the issue. As the deer turns and presses the red button on the console, the shimmering rabbit re-appears and addresses her>_ Greeting and welcome, how may...

_<she waves her hoof dismissively>_ Yeah yeah...Aurora, can you use generator 3 to open a portal from this location to the observatory large enough to accommodate our friend here?_ <she turns to look at you, and a series of light rings descend and start to map your body. As they disappear, a shimmering rift forms in the hallway, and as it parts forming a large hole in the air, looking through it you see it leading to a telescope chair. The rabbit nods to the deer and disappears as she turns back to you>_

Here you go, right this way! <_she beckons through the hole as the skunk walks through and goes straight to the chair, placing the headset over her head as her furry paws wrap around the joystick-like controls excitedly>_


----------



## Mambi (Apr 16, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "I'm sure it wasn't anything malicious." _<Marius tucks the device into the inside jacket pocket of his tuxedo.>_  "Anything else need repairs?"



Uncertain, as it my nature to assist others and not _request _assistance. I detect 4 miscellaneous issues that could require assistance, but do you not wish to enjoy _yourself_?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 16, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Uncertain, as it my nature to assist others and not _request _assistance. I detect 4 miscellaneous issues that could require assistance, but do you not wish to enjoy _yourself_?



"I enjoy feeling useful.  And I enjoy spending time with you." <he blushes again>
"You probably don't believe me, but I'm actually a little socially awkward." <He winks.>


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 16, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer and the skunk look you over carefully, measuring you with their arms. Looking to the stairway, they shake their head seeing the issue. As the deer turns and presses the red button on the console, the shimmering rabbit re-appears and addresses her>_ Greeting and welcome, how may...
> 
> _<she waves her hoof dismissively>_ Yeah yeah...Aurora, can you use generator 3 to open a portal from this location to the observatory large enough to accommodate our friend here?_ <she turns to look at you, and a series of light rings descend and start to map your body. As they disappear, a shimmering rift forms in the hallway, and as it parts forming a large hole in the air, looking through it you see it leading to a telescope chair. The rabbit nods to the deer and disappears as she turns back to you>_
> 
> Here you go, right this way! <_she beckons through the hole as the skunk walks through and goes straight to the chair, placing the headset over her head as her furry paws wrap around the joystick-like controls excitedly>_


"Oh, that's convenient. Thanks."

The boar carefully steps through the portal, making sure not to accidentally step on anything (or anyone's tail for that matter), and makes his way to the chair. But he simply sits down (and takes up quite the space), then looks up in the sky with a relaxed sigh.

"Beautiful."


----------



## Mambi (Apr 17, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "I enjoy feeling useful.  And I enjoy spending time with you." <he blushes again>
> "You probably don't believe me, but I'm actually a little socially awkward." <He winks.>



_<she smiles warmly and stands in the water, motioning for you to follow as she leads to a section of the shoreline_> If you enjoy this companionship and performing these actions, them please proceed! I have no reason to doubt your veracity, however I see little evidence of your social awkwardness. You appear to function among other creatures, and your dancing skills are exemplary. 

_<she points to a section where the water appears to be shooting upwards like a large spout, as if an invisible hose underneath was spraying upwards.>_ Aquatic particle-mater converter streams appears locked in generation mode, causing hydro-overflow will occur in approximately 23 days. Again, this is not urgent but if you wish to proceed, I can direct you in the repair?


----------



## Mambi (Apr 17, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> "Oh, that's convenient. Thanks."
> 
> The boar carefully steps through the portal, making sure not to accidentally step on anything (or anyone's tail for that matter), and makes his way to the chair. But he simply sits down (and takes up quite the space), then looks up in the sky with a relaxed sigh.
> 
> "Beautiful."



_<as you look around, you can see the occasional comet pass overhead, as the telescope occasionally rotates to view other sections. On a display by the wall, you realize that the display is showing everything you are pointing at as well, and a VR headset sits with a blinking light beside the chair. Hearing a noise from outside, you peek out a side window and see a sleek black cat talking to a vixen (@Foxy Emy ), recognizing him as Mambi, your host. >
_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 17, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she smiles warmly and stands in the water, motioning for you to follow as she leads to a section of the shoreline_> If you enjoy this companionship and performing these actions, them please proceed! I have no reason to doubt your veracity, however I see little evidence of your social awkwardness. You appear to function among other creatures, and your dancing skills are exemplary.
> 
> _<she points to a section where the water appears to be shooting upwards like a large spout, as if an invisible hose underneath was spraying upwards.>_ Aquatic particle-mater converter streams appears locked in generation mode, causing hydro-overflow will occur in approximately 23 days. Again, this is not urgent but if you wish to proceed, I can direct you in the repair?



_<Marius smiles proudly, happier that she doesn't think he's awkward than thinking he's a good dancer. He follows her closely to the spray of water and scratches his head hearing her description of the problem a_t_ hand.>
_
"Well, if it's a water related problem, I should be qualified.  Let's do this."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 17, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as you look around, you can see the occasional comet pass overhead, as the telescope occasionally rotates to view other sections. On a display by the wall, you realize that the display is showing everything you are pointing at as well, and a VR headset sits with a blinking light beside the chair. Hearing a noise from outside, you peek out a side window and see a sleek black cat talking to a vixen (@Foxy Emy ), recognizing him as Mambi, your host. >_


The boar takes a look around the place from the chair, taking into account the equipment available to use. Though he simply sticks to watching the sky with his naked eye and admire the beauty of the cosmos from there.
He sees Mambi talking to someone there, so he leaves them be and simply relaxes at his seat.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 18, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Oh most definitely, please! _<he almost jumps up in excitement, then catches himself and relaxes, trying to play it cooler> _I mean, yes that would be wonderful to dance with you again sometime._ <smiles>_ Do you dance to any other styles perchance? I have the rave going downstairs of course, but I can arrange any style in another room if you prefer more private dances. Aurora can customize things quite easily, but we can relax some first.
> 
> _<his eyes glow and a small rift forms beside him. He reaches through the hole and pulls out a small plate of cheese and pineapple slices, presumably from the dining room buffet. The glow fades as the rift closes and he sets it down. He takes one and holds it out to you, taking another and eating it> _Would you like one?



Sounds delightful! <Anamaria takes a slice of cheese to snack on.> A rave might be fun... Especially with some dancing lights. <The goddess chuckles and conjures some floating orbs of light, which spin around her as she waves her arms around is a mesmerizing pattern.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 19, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar takes a look around the place from the chair, taking into account the equipment available to use. Though he simply sticks to watching the sky with his naked eye and admire the beauty of the cosmos from there.
> He sees Mambi talking to someone there, so he leaves them be and simply relaxes at his seat.



_<as he chats with the vixen, he notices a newcomer looking at them and waves politely through the glass.>_



Foxy Emy said:


> Sounds delightful! <Anamaria takes a slice of cheese to snack on.> A rave might be fun... Especially with some dancing lights. <The goddess chuckles and conjures some floating orbs of light, which spin around her as she waves her arms around is a mesmerizing pattern.



_<the cat giggles at the lights and claps>_ Love 'em!!! _<he jumps up and joins in on the merriment outside, shaking his tail with glee while the boar looks on curiously>_


----------



## Mambi (Apr 19, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius smiles proudly, happier that she doesn't think he's awkward than thinking he's a good dancer. He follows her closely to the spray of water and scratches his head hearing her description of the problem a_t_ hand.>_
> 
> "Well, if it's a water related problem, I should be qualified.  Let's do this."



_<the holoduck points to a section under the water spout> _Underneath that section of mud approximately 38 centimeters is buried a small brown tube attached to a cable. If you retrieve the tube, I can direct you on how to reset it's mechanisms, however I should warn you that spontaneous water generation will continue at a rapid rate the entire time the tube is malfunctioning, including while it is being held in your hand inches from your face. If knowing this fact you do not wish to proceed, I understand.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 19, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the holoduck points to a section under the water spout> _Underneath that section of mud approximately 38 centimeters is buried a small brown tube attached to a cable. If you retrieve the tube, I can direct you on how to reset it's mechanisms, however I should warn you that spontaneous water generation will continue at a rapid rate the entire time the tube is malfunctioning, including while it is being held in your hand inches from your face. If knowing this fact you do not wish to proceed, I understand.



"I'm willing, but a few questions; how much of a risk of damage is there to the garden or yourself from the water and are there any repair instructions you can provide before I get the tube?"


----------



## Mambi (Apr 19, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "I'm willing, but a few questions; how much of a risk of damage is there to the garden or yourself from the water and are there any repair instructions you can provide before I get the tube?"



_<she smiles and replies nonchalantly>_ I will be completely unaffected by the water. *You *however will receive approximately 2 liters per second of water flow directly to your face and body until the tube is reset, as this is the rate of generation. 

Reset instructions are simply pushing the blue button on the tube, upon which afterwards I will be able to control it and stop the water instantly, then place the tube back into it's original location. However this action must be performed *while *the tube is generating the volume of water, as this is the nature of the malfunction. 

Do you understand the situation? If so, please proceed... _<she stands watching the waterspout>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 19, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she smiles and replies nonchalantly>_ I will be completely unaffected by the water. *You *however will receive approximately 2 liters per second of water flow directly to your face and body until the tube is reset, as this is the rate of generation.
> 
> Reset instructions are simply pushing the blue button on the tube, upon which afterwards I will be able to control it and stop the water instantly, then place the tube back into it's original location. However this action must be performed *while *the tube is generating the volume of water, as this is the nature of the malfunction.
> 
> Do you understand the situation? If so, please proceed... _<she stands watching the waterspout>_



"I think so:  Get in the mud, detach the tube from the cable, bring up the tube, and press the blue button."

_<Marius removes his glasses so they don't get blasted off his face and gently sets them down in a safe place.>_
"Now that I think about it, I probably don't want to completely ruin the tuxedo in the mud." _<Considering his feathers to be a layer of "clothing", he is not actually naked or indecent without the tux, so he removes it and sets it next to his glasses.>

<Without a second thought, he makes his way to the faulty fountain and kneels in the mud.  Reaching in, he feels around a bit.>_  "Okay, I found the cable..."
_<Fishing around in the mud some more, he follows the cable until he finds the tube connector.>_ "...and got the tube.  Here we go!"
_<Marius disconnects to the tube...>_


----------



## Mambi (Apr 19, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "I think so:  Get in the mud, detach the tube from the cable, bring up the tube, and press the blue button."
> 
> _<Marius removes his glasses so they don't get blasted off his face and gently sets them down in a safe place.>_
> "Now that I think about it, I probably don't want to completely ruin the tuxedo in the mud." _<Considering his feathers to be a layer of "clothing", he is not actually naked or indecent without the tux, so he removes it and sets it next to his glasses.>
> ...


_
<The holoduck watches as then tube comes off in your hand and you stand up. Instantly you realize that the tube is literally producing water from nothing, as litres gush in all directions like a low pressure hose, soaking you thoroughly. As you sputter trying to see past the torrent of water emanating from the tube, the holoduck walks through the spray unaffected and puts her finger on the button. As you feel with your other hand for the slight warmth of her hand to guide you, you finally feel a button and press it, instantly stopping the water flow as the tube drips silently in your hand and the holoduck claps silently> _

You have succeeded! Control system coming back online..._<you stand startled as a tentacle of water emerges from the tube, waves at you, and then collapses into the pond> _

Thank you again, your assistance is greatly appreciated! Once the tube is replaced back in the mud, did you wish another small task to assist me? This one would assist me personally and is not general maintenance. After I assist in cleaning you of course.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 19, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<The holoduck watches as then tube comes off in your hand and you stand up. Instantly you realize that the tube is literally producing water from nothing, as litres gush in all directions like a low pressure hose, soaking you thoroughly. As you sputter trying to see past the torrent of water emanating from the tube, the holoduck walks through the spray unaffected and puts her finger on the button. As you feel with your other hand for the slight warmth of her hand to guide you, you finally feel a button and press it, instantly stopping the water flow as the tube drips silently in your hand and the holoduck claps silently> _
> 
> You have succeeded! Control system coming back online..._<you stand startled as a tentacle of water emerges from the tube, waves at you, and then collapses into the pond> _
> 
> Thank you again, your assistance is greatly appreciated! Once the tube is replaced back in the mud, did you wish another small task to assist me? This one would assist me personally and is not general maintenance. After I assist in cleaning you of course.



_<Marius shakes body his in duck-like fashion, spraying a bit of water in all directions and runs his wing/hand over his crest, returning it to a more normal level of shagginess.>_

"Oh, glad to help." _<He blushes, retrieving his glasses and deciding the soaked tuxedo was not worth putting back on.>_ 
"Something personal?" _<His curiousity piqued as he returned to the mud and fumbled around to reattach the tube. Having done so, he stood up and approached the holoduck, clasping his wing/hands behind his back.>_ "Sure, what can I do for you?"


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 20, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as he chats with the vixen, he notices a newcomer looking at them and waves politely through the glass.>
> 
> 
> 
> <the cat giggles at the lights and claps>_ Love 'em!!! _<he jumps up and joins in on the merriment outside, shaking his tail with glee while the boar looks on curiously>_



I'm glad you enjoy them! <Selenelis stops dancing and the lights slowly fade away.> Oh? Do you have other guests to attend to? <the vixen notices the boar.>


----------



## Mambi (Apr 20, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> I'm glad you enjoy them! <Selenelis stops dancing and the lights slowly fade away.> Oh? Do you have other guests to attend to? <the vixen notices the boar.>



Hmm? Oh no specifically...I tend to bounce around the party and greet everyone. I just noticed that boar just arrived, so I'll go chat in a moment, but he looks pretty comfortable. I'll meet up later when we go inside. Still though, you have a good idea, care to re-join the main dance downstairs, or want to stay out here a little while longer?

_(also, who's Seleneis? You told me your name was "Anamaria" during the dance. <giggle>)



			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/party-at-mambis-realm-all-are-invited.1672438/page-18
		

_


----------



## Mambi (Apr 20, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius shakes body his in duck-like fashion, spraying a bit of water in all directions and runs his wing/hand over his crest, returning it to a more normal level of shagginess.>_
> 
> "Oh, glad to help." _<He blushes, retrieving his glasses and deciding the soaked tuxedo was not worth putting back on.>_
> "Something personal?" _<His curiousity piqued as he returned to the mud and fumbled around to reattach the tube. Having done so, he stood up and approached the holoduck, clasping his wing/hands behind his back.>_ "Sure, what can I do for you?"



First, you should be cleaned up for comfort, please hold still. _<an amber light shines on you as the mud and remaining water lifts off and floating in the air, collects in a ball  then drops into the main pool> _Now, to assist me, please retrieve the magnetic resonance nullifier from the utility cabinet and join me against the back wall near the location of the doorway please. 

I have highlighted the correct tool for you in case you are unfamiliar with the device. _<she points to a small cabinet embedded into the wall. Opening it, you see a huge collection of completely unknown tools. One tool that looks like a wand with 2 buttons and a dial starts to glow blue. Taking it in your hand, you join her as she places her hand against a seemingly random spot on the plain back wall> _

Please activate the device with the green button, set the dial to setting number 3, and pass it slowly over this general area for several seconds. 
_<as you do so to no apparent effect, you see her close her eyes and grin oddly. She then moves her hand a few centimeters to the right>_ Please wave here as well. 

_<as you do so, she smiles and nods> _Thank you, that was sufficient to realign the tactile sensors embedded in this section of the structure. You may deactivate the device with the red button and return it to the storage location._ <seeing your confused look as you hold the device still, she smiles and nods> _

To explain in terms you might understand, I had an itch. Thank you for "scratching" it.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 20, 2021)

Mambi said:


> To explain in terms you might understand, I had an itch. Thank you for "scratching" it.


_<Marius smiles broadly but manages to stifle a laugh.>_

"Oh, I didn't know that was a thing you could have, but I'm glad it's better."


----------



## Mambi (Apr 21, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius smiles broadly but manages to stifle a laugh.>_
> 
> "Oh, I didn't know that was a thing you could have, but I'm glad it's better."



Why yes, electromagnetic misalignment of tactile sensors causes feedback loops. A similar process occurs in your nerve clusters when stimulated through irritation, with the the difference being I cannot "scratch" myself and you can.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 21, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Why yes, electromagnetic misalignment of tactile sensors causes feedback loops. A similar process occurs in your nerve clusters when stimulated through irritation, with the the difference being I cannot "scratch" myself and you can.


_
<Marius nods, understanding the gist well enough, if none of the technical details.>_
"You have really do have fantastic internal systems." _<And with a look of sadness, continues.>_ 
"I bet I could spend the rest of my life learning about them and I'd barely cover a fraction of a percent."  

_<He looks around, taking in the garden and pond and then his own feathered form, silently comparing their complexities.  As the sunset fades to twilight, he turns back to the soft glow of the holoduck and changes the subject.>_

"Now that that's taken care of, is there anything else I can assist you with?"


----------



## Mambi (Apr 22, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius nods, understanding the gist well enough, if none of the technical details.>_
> "You have really do have fantastic internal systems." _<And with a look of sadness, continues.>_
> "I bet I could spend the rest of my life learning about them and I'd barely cover a fraction of a percent."
> 
> ...



_<she smiles and nods_> Thank you, I am glad you find my insides of interest, as your internal structure is fascinating as well. _<with a wave you see a transparent copy of yourself appear beside you, mimicing your movements perfectly except that it has no feathery outside, like an x-ray. You can see it's heart beating in sync with your own as the organs shift as you move. With a shimmer, the other duck form disappears and she smiles>_ Organic systems are so self-contained with minimal redundancies but yet function so differently. It must feel odd to have warm liquid flowing through you constantly at regular intervals. Your time assessment of my systems is incorrect however. Previous experience with teaching others for maintenance purposes indicated that total learning would take between 8 and 12 years of your life, given your demonstrated intelligence factor. If you wish, I can try to explain terms in simpler terms if possible. For example, my tactile sensors mean I feel, like your sense of touch. Does that assist?

_<she pauses as you ask what else to help with_> All other maintenance tasks are either functioning normally or are beyond safety scope for repair. Current tactile destabilization locations total 176 currently and therefore not practical to assist with, however they are well within manageable limits. However I *am *detecting a disturbance in the kitchen with the staff concerning how to prepare the sushi rolls it would seem. Do you have any knowledge of taste when concerning...*fish*? It would seem a request has come in from a guest, most of the staff and Mambi are vegetarian, and I do not taste. If you are able to assist, that would be beneficial but again it is not required!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 22, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she smiles and nods_> Thank you, I am glad you find my insides of interest, as your internal structure is fascinating as well. _<with a wave you see a transparent copy of yourself appear beside you, mimicing your movements perfectly except that it has no feathery outside, like an x-ray. You can see it's heart beating in sync with your own as the organs shift as you move. With a shimmer, the other duck form disappears and she smiles>_ Organic systems are so self-contained with minimal redundancies but yet function so differently. It must feel odd to have warm liquid flowing through you constantly at regular intervals. Your time assessment of my systems is incorrect however. Previous experience with teaching others for maintenance purposes indicated that total learning would take between 8 and 12 years of your life, given your demonstrated intelligence factor. If you wish, I can try to explain terms in simpler terms if possible. For example, my tactile sensors mean I feel, like your sense of touch. Does that assist?



"I guess, we don't really notice blood flow that much.  But yeah, interacting with your avatar, I didn't realize you had a real sense of touch, too."
_<Unsure of what else she can see or sense, and out an abundance of caution for not seeming creepy or saying anything inappropriate by accident, he leaves it at that.>
_


Mambi said:


> _<she pauses as you ask what else to help with_> All other maintenance tasks are either functioning normally or are beyond safety scope for repair. Current tactile destabilization locations total 176 currently and therefore not practical to assist with, however they are well within manageable limits. However I *am *detecting a disturbance in the kitchen with the staff concerning how to prepare the sushi rolls it would seem. Do you have any knowledge of taste when concerning...*fish*? It would seem a request has come in from a guest, most of the staff and Mambi are vegetarian, and I do not taste. If you are able to assist, that would be beneficial but again it is not required!



"Sushi?" _<Marius perks up>_
"I'm a diving sea duck.  My diet is primarily fish, though I've expanded into different foods.  I wouldn't mind taking a peek at what they're up to.  And it's been awhile since I ate last." 
_<Trying to hide the evil grin he was unable to suppress, he picks up the wet tuxedo.>_
"I'll just stop off to pick up my jacket and drop this off on the way."
"Shall we?" _<He motions back to the party>_


----------



## Mambi (Apr 22, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "I guess, we don't really notice blood flow that much.  But yeah, interacting with your avatar, I didn't realize you had a real sense of touch, too."
> _<Unsure of what else she can see or sense, and out an abundance of caution for not seeming creepy or saying anything inappropriate by accident, he leaves it at that.>_





Marius Merganser said:


> "Sushi?" _<Marius perks up>_
> "I'm a diving sea duck.  My diet is primarily fish, though I've expanded into different foods.  I wouldn't mind taking a peek at what they're up to.  And it's been awhile since I ate last."
> _<Trying to hide the evil grin he was unable to suppress, he picks up the wet tuxedo.>_
> "I'll just stop off to pick up my jacket and drop this off on the way."
> "Shall we?" _<He motions back to the party>_


_
<she seems to smile wider for a moment as she tilts her head curiously> _
You have forgotten that my avatar is for convenience? I _am _this structure, and the neutronoum-encased device I showed you earlier. 

_<she smiles as you look confused and explains politely*> *_Yes, the nanofilaments that line the walls of this structure that are my particle sensors also act the same as the nerve clusters in your body, alerting to damage and causing the sensation of physical interaction. To simplify for your processing convenience, I "feel" everything that happens inside me, and all physical interactions with all structures including the floor, walls, and all devices. The more clusters, the more sensitive that particular location is to stimulation. All pain sensation is suppressed however, and redirected to alert-status only to avoid discomfort. 

Query: Do *you *have locations that have higher concentrations of nerve clusters causing excess stimulation as well in your form?

At any rate, your assistance is appreciated and your experience is well demonstrated. I shall alert the staff of our impending arrival shortly. <she closes her eyes for a moment, then re-opens them> They are awaiting us now and appear grateful, we should go. Your tuxedo can be disposed of in the particle recycler in the kitchen. Do you require another from the supply closet before entering?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 22, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she seems to smile wider for a moment as she tilts her head curiously> _
> You have forgotten that my avatar is for convenience? I _am _this structure, and the neutronoum-encased device I showed you earlier.



_<Marius blinks>_



Mambi said:


> _<she smiles as you look confused and explains politely*> *_Yes, the nanofilaments that line the walls of this structure that are my particle sensors also act the same as the nerve clusters in your body, alerting to damage and causing the sensation of physical interaction. To simplify for your processing convenience, I "feel" everything that happens inside me, and all physical interactions with all structures including the floor, walls, and all devices. The more clusters, the more sensitive that particular location is to stimulation. All pain sensation is suppressed however, and redirected to alert-status only to avoid discomfort.



"Oh.  That's neat."
_<Marius nodded but couldn't help imagine the little duck in a red suit on his shoulder dancing for joy while the little duck in a white suit on his other shoulder scowled.>_



Mambi said:


> Query: Do *you *have locations that have higher concentrations of nerve clusters causing excess stimulation as well in your form?



_<Marius coughed a bit and wondered if his blushing caused him to glow as much as the holoduck.  Just in case, he held the tuxedo a little lower in front of himself.>_

"Um...yes, you could say that..."

_<The red-suited duck had fallen over in laughter and the white-suited duck faced-palmed.>_



Mambi said:


> At any rate, your assistance is appreciated and your experience is well demonstrated. I shall alert the staff of our impending arrival shortly. <she closes her eyes for a moment, then re-opens them> They are awaiting us now and appear grateful, we should go. Your tuxedo can be disposed of in the particle recycler in the kitchen. Do you require another from the supply closet before entering?



_<Marius starts to walk with the holoduck.>_
"I figured I'd pick up my jacket from the closet.  I have a special set of sushi chopsticks in the pocket."


----------



## Mambi (Apr 23, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Oh.  That's neat."
> _<Marius coughed a bit and wondered if his blushing caused him to glow as much as the holoduck.  Just in case, he held the tuxedo a little lower in front of himself.>_
> 
> "Um...yes, you could say that..."
> ...



_<she tilts her head curiously> _It would be interesting to map your body's tactile sensitivity at a future time. The experience would be quite educational!



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius starts to walk with the holoduck.>_
> "I figured I'd pick up my jacket from the closet.  I have a special set of sushi chopsticks in the pocket."



Very well then, we should proceed! _<she opens the doors and exits into the hallway. As you pass the supply closet, she waits outside while you enter and retrieve your original jacket. As you exit, Aurora points out the waste recycler for the original wet tuxedo and placing it inside, you see a red light break it down into glowing dust and the dust settles into a tube and gets carried away. As you re-emerge, we enter the original dance hall and go towards the back, where a bunch of rabbits are standing around a table peering and talking to themselves as a holorabbit watches with them. As you enter, they see you with the holoduck and turn as one as the holographic rabbit disappears and the head rabbit in his large chef's hat runs up to you frantically>_

Oh thank goodness you're here!!! I have not prepared this before and am totally lost! What do I do??? Please, any help you can give would be great!

<_as they part to let you pass, the holoduck staying put and watching with interest, you see a series of rice layers laid out, several sliced vegetables on plates, and assorted pastes and seeds all laid out to one side. On the other side, you see several full fish, completely intact and unprocessed, laying on a plate staring dead-eyed and smelling delicious. The head rabbit looks up at you pleadingly as the others gather around to hear your wisdom, various cooking tools in their hands_>


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 23, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she tilts her head curiously> _It would be interesting to map your body's tactile sensitivity at a future time. The experience would be quite educational!


_<Marius nods.>_
"For you and me, both." _<he said quietly enough not to be heard.>_



Mambi said:


> Very well then, we should proceed! _<she opens the doors and exits into the hallway. As you pass the supply closet, she waits outside while you enter and retrieve your original jacket. As you exit, Aurora points out the waste recycler for the original wet tuxedo and placing it inside, you see a red light break it down into glowing dust and the dust settles into a tube and gets carried away. _


_
<Marius pockets the unusual item found in the pond, intending to hand it off to the host.  Putting on his leather jacket, he feels a lot more comfortable.>_



Mambi said:


> _As you re-emerge, we enter the original dance hall and go towards the back, where a bunch of rabbits are standing around a table peering and talking to themselves as a holorabbit watches with them. As you enter, they see you with the holoduck and turn as one as the holographic rabbit disappears and the head rabbit in his large chef's hat runs up to you frantically>_
> 
> Oh thank goodness you're here!!! I have not prepared this before and am totally lost! What do I do??? Please, any help you can give would be great!
> 
> <_as they part to let you pass, the holoduck staying put and watching with interest, you see a series of rice layers laid out, several sliced vegetables on plates, and assorted pastes and seeds all laid out to one side. On the other side, you see several full fish, completely intact and unprocessed, laying on a plate staring dead-eyed and smelling delicious. The head rabbit looks up at you pleadingly as the others gather around to hear your wisdom, various cooking tools in their hands_>


_<Marius can't resist savoring the moment and does the slow hero walk to the food.  He stops at a sink to wash his feathers and then turns to the rabbits.>_

"Well, let see what you have here.  Yellow-fin, salmon, mackerel, and snapper!" _<His mouth starts to water.>  _"Oh, this one is too small for sushi. What a shame."
_<He tosses the little fish into the air and tilts his head back, catching it in bill and swallows it whole.>
_
"Now then.  Looks like you have some carrot, cucumber, avocado, and rice, but first you have to prepare the fish!"

"This is going to be unpleasant"  _<Having warned the audience, he selects a larger salmon and takes it to a clean sink, picking up a very sharp, very large knife on the way.>_ "We have to remove the guts first".  _<He slices down the fish's belly and removes the insides, discarding them into the garbage, and then washes out the fish.>

<Some of the rabbits look a little green, so Marius moves quickly. He places the fish on a cutting board, and wipes it dry with a clean cloth.>_  "Head to tail."
_<He selects a butter knife and begins to scrape off the scales from both sides.>_ "Now we remove the scales tail to head and then rinse again."

_<He switches back to the large knife.>_ "Just behind the gills here, cut down to the spine, then horizontally to the tail, like this."
_<He flips the fish over and repeats for the other side, then discards the core of the fish.>_
"You can trim the light part around the edges where the belly was." _<which he does.>_

"Now you see there are little pin bones down the length?  You have to pull all of those out." _<He proceeds to remove each pin bone and discards them.>_

"And once that's done I'll cut along the skin to remove it and then cut this into smaller sections, and then into thin strips." _<He continues to cut wildly enough that the rabbits step back.>_

"Now the rice.  A little salt, a little sugar and stir into rice wine like so.  Pour it on the rice and mix it.  And now the fun part!"

_<He sets a little mat on the counter, lays the sheet of dark green Nori on top.  He adds a layer of rice and sets strips of salmon, cucumber, and avocado and demonstrates rolling, squeezing, and rolling some more.>_

"And now we have this log, which we can cut."  _<He cuts the log into slices>_

"These end pieces, don't looks as nice as the others, so..." _<He pops them into his mouth and eats them.>_

"And that's-" _<He takes another slice and eats it.>_ "-how you do it. Any questions?" _<He takes another slice and eats it.>

_


----------



## Mambi (Apr 25, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius nods.>_
> "For you and me, both." _<he said quietly enough not to be heard.>
> 
> 
> ...



_<the rabbits all crowd around as you start to prepare the fish, describing every movement. You can see the looks of horror in their eyes as they watch you dissect the fish one part at a time, 2 of them having to sit down as another comforts them and rubs their back gently. The head chef bunny tries hard to observe but himself is holding up his paw to his face, peering through his fingers while cringing. You can see him trying to make notes as to what parts are edible and what parts are disposable as you explain your technique. You watch 2 of the rabbits faint on the spot as you pull out the fish's spine, others rushing to their aid as the chef becomes slightly more comfortable with the pure meat sections, mimicking your knife skills in mime as you show him how to slice the strips. When asked abut any question, he shakes his head and thanking you, tries to collect himself, jotting notes in a pad nearby>

<meanwhile as you do so, you notice that the holoduck has approached the table with an odd fascination at the entire ordeal, smiling very widely as she moves extremely close to the fish, hovering above them inches away as you go through every part of the processing, like an explorer in a new land. She occasionally looks to see how the others are doing but always returns to watch very carefully every movement you are doing with an almost spooky level of interest.>

<as you start to cut the log, she turns to you and remarks casually and innocently>_ I have never seen the inside of a biological organism before. Previous mapping was performed on living beings only through scanners but the detail level provided is not comparable to direct observation. Your skills at murder and corpse dissection are quite exemplary! 

_<she tilts her head curiously as the other rabbits start to recover more and serve up the slices on a tray to bring to the guest> _Query: This _does _seems an extreme method to acquire nutrition however, as other food simply exists without the need for killing and excessive per-preparation. Is the taste sufficiently good to warrant the effort of death and horror required to acquire it?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 25, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she tilts her head curiously as the other rabbits start to recover more and serve up the slices on a tray to bring to the guest> _Query: This _does _seems an extreme method to acquire nutrition however, as other food simply exists without the need for killing and excessive per-preparation. Is the taste sufficiently good to warrant the effort of death and horror required to acquire it?


_<Marius forced down his last bite and his proud smile fell away.>_
"'Murder'?  No, no they were already-  I mean when you live half your life in the arctic you- the lineage of eating goes back for millions of years- They asked me to-"
_<He looks around the room, seeing rabbits' reactions.>_
"This was a bad idea."  
_
<He looked down at the plate with a few remaining slices of his favorite food in the world and then turned to the holoduck.>_
"'Horror'?"
_<The word hit him and his heart sank.>_
"I didn't mean to- I'm sorry! I-  I should go.  Excuse me."

_<Marius lowered his head and walked out of the kitchen. He only quickened his pace as he passed the storage closet and dance hall.  Once out of sight of any other guests, he took off into a sprint back to the garden, not knowing where else to go.  It was dark and quiet as he ran through the garden but eventually Marius tripped on a root of a large tree and fell.  He sat up and leaned against the tree, to catch his breath.>_

"Real smooth, Romeo."  _<He imagined the red-suited duck again.>_
"I hate to be the one to say, 'I told you so.'" _<The white-suited duck added.> "_Even if the night had gone perfectly, you'd still have to go home to your nest eventually. I don't know if this place is even in the same dimension as home, but even if it is, it might as well be on the far side of the universe, and you'd probably never see her again anyway."

_<Marius sighed and dug through his pocket, taking out a small box.  He opened it and looked at his prized possession of golden chopsticks with rubies and onyx stones.>_

"Let's find the cat and go home."  <White-suited duck said quietly.>

_<Marius stood up and snapped the box shut.  Then he threw the box as hard as he could into the darkness.>_


----------



## Mambi (Apr 26, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius forced down his last bite and his proud smile fell away.>_
> "'Murder'?  No, no they were already-  I mean when you live half your life in the arctic you- the lineage of eating goes back for millions of years- They asked me to-"
> _<He looks around the room, seeing rabbits' reactions.>_
> "This was a bad idea."
> ...



_<as you stand in the garden trying to compose yourself, you jump back startled as with a shimmer, the holoduck re-appears before you and bows deeply, a slight urgency and a pleading look showing in her eyes, as best you can tell anyway> _

*Please *do not run away again for the next few moments, as I believe I have to apologize to you. 

After your abrupt departure, the primary chef explained to me the error in my morality subroutine when concerning lifeforms as food and their limited sentience. My error was caused as the actions performed to the lifeform and subsequent reactions during dissection pattern-matched 99.3% of a reference entertainment subcategory deemed "horror movie" and "gore", therefore the categorization was applied erroneously. My morality subroutine has been updated with the new information provided, and thus I assure you this error will not be applied in the future. <_she rises from her bow and smiles widely, affection showing in her eyes still you're sure._>

_<she looks almost sheepish as she deadpan-explains>_ It is important to me that you know that I did *not *wish to imply that you acted in any immoral or negative behaviour, and if I did, I am sorry for the confusion. In fact, the chef wishes for me to inform you that your skills were *greatly *appreciated, and that the meal was deemed above-excellent by the recipient guest. If you wish to return at a later time, he would like very much to express his gratitude personally, but in the interim he asked that I express his thanks in teaching how to convert the dead fish's body into usable food. 

_<seeing your continued discomfort, she approaches you closely, placing her arm around you intangibly and reassures you> _If it assists in your comfort, despite my continued wording choices to be inadequate, I found the entire experience quite fascinating from a biological and sociological point of view. The concepts behind biomatter consumption are unknown to me and I acted out of ignorance apparently. I will investigate food preparation in the future if I can approximate "taste" in my sensors. Perhaps you can assist in this education at some later time? At any rate, I apologize for making you uncomfortable in my ignorance. 
_
<she tilts her head curiously>_ Immediate query requested for clarification however: during your demonstration several of the fish were eaten by you completely intact *before *you processed them, yet your instructions to the chef implied that further removal of organs and skeletal structure was required. Is this unusual or is processing optional for your species?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 26, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she tilts her head curiously>_ Immediate query requested for clarification however: during your demonstration several of the fish were eaten by you completely intact *before *you processed them, yet your instructions to the chef implied that further removal of organs and skeletal structure was required. Is this unusual or is processing optional for your species?



<Marius listens nods.>
"I was afraid you thought of me as a monster, or something." <He said quietly.>  "I'm sorry for running off.  I feel like an idiot."
<Marius turns to the holoduck and gives her a sheepish smile.>
"Diving ducks go back millions of years and primarily ate fish.  That's all there was when they lived in very cold climates.  It's not exactly civilized today, but we're still adapted to eat the whole fish. For others, the bones can be a choking hazard or cause internal lacerations.  Toxins tend to be concentrated in the organs so it's not the best to eat them."

"I'm glad you're not upset with me."


----------



## Mambi (Apr 26, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> <Marius listens nods.>
> "I was afraid you thought of me as a monster, or something." <He said quietly.>  "I'm sorry for running off.  I feel like an idiot."
> <Marius turns to the holoduck and gives her a sheepish smile.>
> "Diving ducks go back millions of years and primarily ate fish.  That's all there was when they lived in very cold climates.  It's not exactly civilized today, but we're still adapted to eat the whole fish. For others, the bones can be a choking hazard or cause internal lacerations.  Toxins tend to be concentrated in the organs so it's not the best to eat them."
> ...



I was not upset with you...I don't believe I _could _be upset even *if *it was justified, which it objectively is not. I am glad you are feeling better about the experience however. Your internal structure's adaptation to the ability to consume fish unprocessed is remarkable. Most of Mambi's guests require their food to be prepared extensively and it is rare for a guest to require previously-conscious food, so I have little experience in this matter. The chef has already explained the distinction between plant and animal biomatter before I appeared here, so I believe I understand more now. You do not require embarrassment over the enjoyment of the creature.

_<confused tilt>_ Query: "Monster"? Sub-reference: evil, destructive, immoral, irrational, unintelligent. None of these terms apply to you so no, you are not a monster at all. Did my inquiry cause you to create this association in yourself??? It was not my intention to make you feel like one, so I am sorry for my ignorance creating this belief in you. <_she lowers her head slightly> _Casual social interaction is..._difficult_...for me at times, due to the limitations of my programming emotional template, *but* I can assure you I was merely fascinated by your skills and the fish and remind you I will endeavor to use appropriate terminology in the future. 

Assuming _this _is correct wording, can you..."forgive me"? _<she looks up with a look of slight concern, as it seems apparently some traces of emotion survived the imprinting process despite her explanation earlier>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 26, 2021)

Mambi said:


> I was not upset with you...I don't believe I _could _be upset even *if *it was justified, which it objectively is not. I am glad you are feeling better about the experience however. Your internal structure's adaptation to the ability to consume fish unprocessed is remarkable. Most of Mambi's guests require their food to be prepared extensively and it is rare for a guest to require previously-conscious food, so I have little experience in this matter. The chef has already explained the distinction between plant and animal biomatter before I appeared here, so I believe I understand more now. You do not require embarrassment over the enjoyment of the creature.
> 
> _<confused tilt>_ Query: "Monster"? Sub-reference: evil, destructive, immoral, irrational, unintelligent. None of these terms apply to you so no, you are not a monster at all. Did my inquiry cause you to create this association in yourself??? It was not my intention to make you feel like one, so I am sorry for my ignorance creating this belief in you. <_she lowers her head slightly> _Casual social interaction is..._difficult_...for me at times, due to the limitations of my programming emotional template, *but* I can assure you I was merely fascinated by your skills and the fish and remind you I will endeavor to use appropriate terminology in the future.
> 
> Assuming _this _is correct wording, can you..."forgive me"? _<she looks up with a look of slight concern, as it seems apparently some traces of emotion survived the imprinting process despite her explanation earlier>_



"Oh, there's nothing to forgive; my worry was all in my head. If anything, I'm sorry for jumping to conclusions and causing any concern."
_<He flashed a reassuring smile.>_
"Casual social interaction can definitely be hard.  Especially with someone you lo-llllike. Like!  Someone you like! Uh, you know, I bet the rabbits might like some vegetarian sushi recipes."
_<Marius looks at the holoduck nervously and manages to add:>_
"Like a lot."


----------



## Mambi (Apr 27, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Oh, there's nothing to forgive; my worry was all in my head. If anything, I'm sorry for jumping to conclusions and causing any concern."
> _<He flashed a reassuring smile.>_
> "Casual social interaction can definitely be hard.  Especially with someone you lo-llllike. Like!  Someone you like! Uh, you know, I bet the rabbits might like some vegetarian sushi recipes."
> _<Marius looks at the holoduck nervously and manages to add:>_
> "Like a lot."


_
<she looks at you curiously for a moment, then continues unabated> _Your worry was not warranted but my experience has shown that worry is _often_ unwarranted in organics due to uncontrolled emotion negating logic. No further concern is required on the matter, as we are quite "fine" and I still prefer your company to many others. It is pleasing to me that you like me, as I like you too. You are good at "scratching my itches."_ <she smiles wide and slowly winks. Was that an attempt at a joke on her part? You grin at the effort anyway.>_

If you wish to return to the kitchen, your idea is logical and the head chef still wishes to express his gratitude. Before we go, this belongs to you. _<as she turns to the darkness, you see a column of water lift like a tendril similar to earlier when you repaired the water tube, but this time holding your thrown box. It balances the box as it shifts to you and reaching past the "shoreline", sets it by your feet, then disperses back into the water. She nods and points to the door> _

Shall we proceed, or do you require more time to recover from your panic?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 27, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she looks at you curiously for a moment, then continues unabated> _Your worry was not warranted but my experience has shown that worry is _often_ unwarranted in organics due to uncontrolled emotion negating logic. No further concern is required on the matter, as we are quite "fine" and I still prefer your company to many others. It is pleasing to me that you like me, as I like you too. You are good at "scratching my itches."_ <she smiles wide and slowly winks. Was that an attempt at a joke on her part? You grin at the effort anyway.>_
> 
> If you wish to return to the kitchen, your idea is logical and the head chef still wishes to express his gratitude. Before we go, this belongs to you. _<as she turns to the darkness, you see a column of water lift like a tendril similar to earlier when you repaired the water tube, but this time holding your thrown box. It balances the box as it shifts to you and reaching past the "shoreline", sets it by your feet, then disperses back into the water. She nods and points to the door> _
> 
> Shall we proceed, or do you require more time to recover from your panic?



_<Marius knelt down and picked up the box.  He peeked inside and seeing the chopsticks were intact, closed it.>_
"Thank you." _<He said quietly and pocketed the box.>_  "For everything."
_<He swallowed the lump in his throat and looked into the holoduck's eyes.>_ "I prefer your company, too. More than you know."


----------



## Mambi (Apr 28, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius knelt down and picked up the box.  He peeked inside and seeing the chopsticks were intact, closed it.>_
> "Thank you." _<He said quietly and pocketed the box.>_  "For everything."
> _<He swallowed the lump in his throat and looked into the holoduck's eyes.>_ "I prefer your company, too. More than you know."



You are quite welcome, but if you believe I need to know more about your company preference with me, you are free to inform me at any time.

_<she walks with you out the main doors, down the hallway, and into the main kitchen area. As you enter, the head chef turns and with a look of happiness, rushes up to you and walking clean through the holoduck, starts shaking your hand vigorously as a few others turn and wave politely>  _

I'm glad you're back, yo ran off before I could thank you for your help!!! We normally don't deal with meats in raw form here. The rare times that we have to provide a carnivorous diet the meat is usually already cut and in the form we need, or we have an excellent tofu equivalent. <_sigh_> But bad luck and all, the guest brought his own and just assumed we knew what to do with it I guess. _<smiles and points to his large ears>_ Not all of us are hunters he forgot. But thank you again, you saved the day!!! There are still a few segments left over in the status field if you'd like any more? Again,  I do apologize for the discomfort in my staff and myself though, like I said it's unusual for us to...

_<suddenly you hear a loud scream and the shattering of several dishes pierces the air. As everyone turns to see the source of the commotion, you see the same rabbit from earlier that you have been "abusing" since you arrived standing in shock and fear at the sight of you, having just entered the room moments ago. As he stands trembling in pure terror, he slips on the food he dropped, and scrambling to get to his feet, rushes out of the room at top speed like he's being chased by a coyote, as 2 other rabbits bolt after him to check on him>

<the head chef looks perplexed but turns back to you_> Ummm, do you and Lucien know each other somehow?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 28, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she walks with you out the main doors, down the hallway, and into the main kitchen area. As you enter, the head chef turns and with a look of happiness, rushes up to you and walking clean through the holoduck, starts shaking your hand vigorously as a few others turn and wave politely>  _


_
<Marius sheepishly smiles and returns a little wave.>_



Mambi said:


> _<the head chef looks perplexed but turns back to you_> Ummm, do you and Lucien know each other somehow?



_<Marius shrugs.>_ "Hm, he didn't look familiar.  Anyway, I felt bad about running out earlier but Aurora explained everything. I actually have some vegetarian sushi recipes that you might like, too."

_<Marius digs through his pockets and finds a sheet of paper containing a few handwritten recipes for vegetarian sushi rolls with rice, and various vegetables and sauces.>_
"Watch out for that wasabi."


----------



## Mambi (Apr 28, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius shrugs.>_ "Hm, he didn't look familiar.  Anyway, I felt bad about running out earlier but Aurora explained everything. I actually have some vegetarian sushi recipes that you might like, too."
> 
> _<Marius digs through his pockets and finds a sheet of paper containing a few handwritten recipes for vegetarian sushi rolls with rice, and various vegetables and sauces.>_
> "Watch out for that wasabi."



Ah yes, Mambi's artificial intelligence Aurora...she was confused about the idea of "meat as food", so I had to explain to her the difference. I hope she understands now.

_<she turns to the chef and answers>_ I believe I do and thank you for...

_<he continues talking directly to you, completely ignoring her> _At any rate, I am always interested in expanding my culinary repertoire! I'm afraid I don't write *everything *down but I can recite any that you might be interested in if you want. We use *real *wasabi in this place though so we are quite ready for the spice _<he smiles proudly>_. Were you aware that most wasabi available outside the continent of Japan is actually coloured horseradish? It's true! But please, come in back and I'll get my notebook...

_<he turns and walks right through the holoduck again as if she wasn't even there, as she simply watches nonchalantly then whispers to you> _
As I have said, I prefer your company greatly...this is an example why. _<she grins and reaches to "hold" your hand>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 28, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<he turns and walks right through the holoduck again as if she wasn't even there, as she simply watches nonchalantly then whispers to you> _
> As I have said, I prefer your company greatly...this is an example why. _<she grins and reaches to "hold" your hand>_


_
<The first time the chef passed through the holoduck did not go unnoticed, but still embarrassed about previously misreading the situation, Marius didn't mention it.  Cutting her off annoyed Marius a little more, but seeing him walk through her the second made him scowl and ruffle his feathers.  He shot a concerned look at Aurora and gladly "held" her hand.  He was no longer interested in sushi or wasabi.>_

"That was quite rude." _<He whispered to her through clenched bill, then pleaded> "_Please tell me that's not typical around here."

_<The two started to follow the chef to the back.>_


----------



## Mambi (Apr 29, 2021)

At any rate @Foxy Emy , come downstairs and we can dance out furry tails off! Meetcha downstairs! 

_<he stands up and enters the main doors, making a point to stop and visit the relaxing boar (@PC Master Race ) as he passes him> _

Hi there! Sorry to interrupt your stargazing, but I never got a chance to greet you when you arrived and thought I should introduce myself. Name's Mambi, and this is my little realm away from realm! <_he bows and smiles> _Make yourself at home, lots to play with here. <_giggle_> I was just going to go dancing downstairs in a minute, but need anything before I go?


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 29, 2021)

Mambi said:


> At any rate @Foxy Emy , come downstairs and we can dance out furry tails off! Meetcha downstairs!
> 
> _<he stands up and enters the main doors, making a point to stop and visit the relaxing boar (@PC Master Race ) as he passes him> _
> 
> Hi there! Sorry to interrupt your stargazing, but I never got a chance to greet you when you arrived and thought I should introduce myself. Name's Mambi, and this is my little realm away from realm! <_he bows and smiles> _Make yourself at home, lots to play with here. <_giggle_> I was just going to go dancing downstairs in a minute, but need anything before I go?


The boar perks his ears as he hears the cat greeting him, and looks over.

"Oh uh, hi there. Name's Jin. Just stumbled upon this place of yours through a portal... in my house."

He chuckles a bit.

"I think I'll be good for now, thanks. If I do need anything I'll let ya know, a'ight ?"


----------



## Mambi (Apr 29, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<The first time the chef passed through the holoduck did not go unnoticed, but still embarrassed about previously misreading the situation, Marius didn't mention it.  Cutting her off annoyed Marius a little more, but seeing him walk through her the second made him scowl and ruffle his feathers.  He shot a concerned look at Aurora and gladly "held" her hand.  He was no longer interested in sushi or wasabi.>_
> 
> "That was quite rude." _<He whispered to her through clenched bill, then pleaded> "_Please tell me that's not typical around here."
> 
> _<The two started to follow the chef to the back.>_



_<as you walk with the holoduck behind the chef, she quietly replies> _While the responses of most creatures vary, variants of this behaviour are common. 82% of interactions do not acknowledge my sentience at all, with 13% exhibiting open uncomfortableness or hostility. The remaining 5%  are polite and attempt interpersonal conversation. 

Of that 5%, only 0.2% have engaged in any interpersonal inquiries about my nature at all or attempted any conversation not relating to immediate needs or tasks. To most, I am treated as just a tool due to my programming and stated function. I can speculate the reason is that my inability to understand many concepts related to organics and their thought processes might be the reason, but perhaps my lack of ability to experience sadness or anger is what allows this response easier? Unknown. 

_<as you catch up with the chef at an area with multiple bottles and a massive sorted pile of vegetables enveloped by a blue light, he turns to you with a pad in his hand and starts flipping pages> _Now then, a common ingredient I like to use is 5 grams of saffron with some paprika so you'll find that throughout. However, garlic salts are avoided totally as are sesame seeds for allergen reasons unless specifically requested and placed behind the purple allergen barrier. So, most are made with carrots or zucchini or cucumber, but please, let's hear some of your favourite vegetable combinations! 

_<he takes a pencil and prepares to take notes as he glances casually at the holoduck> _Oh, you're dismissed, we don't need anything from you right now. 
_
<she turns to face you for a moment and winks, then turns back to the chef_> *You *did not summon me, *he *did. My dismissal subroutine is under his control at the moment.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar perks his ears as he hears the cat greeting him, and looks over.
> 
> "Oh uh, hi there. Name's Jin. Just stumbled upon this place of yours through a portal... in my house."
> 
> ...



Jin...what a nice name! Yeah I sent out some invites and apparently the rifts stayed open longer than the instructions did! <laughs> I had 2 other guests just appear confused too, while most knew to walk though and knew where the devil they were. <_chuckle_> This place can be a little confusing and intimidating to newcomers but that's why me and Aurora are here! 

_<slaps his head playfully>_ Oh right, you never read the pamphlet! Aurora's the building's AI, and she can help with anything you need anytime if nobody's around. Just press a red button on any console to...

_<at that moment the same  shimmering holographic rabbit from before appears and replies robotically>_ Mambi, we have been introduced already, I provided him directions to this location earlier. This information may save you some time. Thank you. _<with another shimmer, she disappears into thin air as the cat shrugs and smiles>_ 

Ok then, guess you're covered! Have fun and see you later on! <_he politely bows and saunters out the main doors and down the stairs to the main dance hall_>


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 29, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as you walk with the holoduck behind the chef, she quietly replies> _While the responses of most creatures vary, variants of this behaviour are common. 82% of interactions do not acknowledge my sentience at all, with 13% exhibiting open uncomfortableness or hostility. The remaining 5%  are polite and attempt interpersonal conversation.
> 
> Of that 5%, only 0.2% have engaged in any interpersonal inquiries about my nature at all or attempted any conversation not relating to immediate needs or tasks. To most, I am treated as just a tool due to my programming and stated function. I can speculate the reason is that my inability to understand many concepts related to organics and their thought processes might be the reason, but perhaps my lack of ability to experience sadness or anger is what allows this response easier? Unknown.



"Right now, I'm angry enough for the two of us." 



Mambi said:


> _<she turns to face you for a moment and winks, then turns back to the chef_> *You *did not summon me, *he *did. My dismissal subroutine is under his control at the moment.



_<Marius's stern expression slowly turns to a broad smile.>_
"Indeed."  _<He follows up with a theatrical bow to the holoduck. Still holding hands, he motions for Aurora to come closer and be part of the conversation before turning back to the chef.>_

"Yes, those are all standards.  Of course, avocado is another obvious favorite, but boiled and salted edamame is also a good choice as well as seasoned, fried eggplant.  And if you like to get adventurous pickled radish is rather daring."


----------



## PC Master Race (Apr 29, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Jin...what a nice name! Yeah I sent out some invites and apparently the rifts stayed open longer than the instructions did! <laughs> I had 2 other guests just appear confused too, while most knew to walk though and knew where the devil they were. <_chuckle_> This place can be a little confusing and intimidating to newcomers but that's why me and Aurora are here!
> 
> _<slaps his head playfully>_ Oh right, you never read the pamphlet! Aurora's the building's AI, and she can help with anything you need anytime if nobody's around. Just press a red button on any console to...
> 
> ...


The boar nods at the cat's response and waves as he leaves to the dance hall.
Taking his seat again to gaze the stars, he relaxes himself and admires the beauty of the cosmos in front of him.
The space has always fascinated him for its unmatched beauty.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 29, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius's stern expression slowly turns to a broad smile.>_
> "Indeed."  _<He follows up with a theatrical bow to the holoduck. Still holding hands, he motions for Aurora to come closer and be part of the conversation before turning back to the chef.>_
> 
> "Yes, those are all standards.  Of course, avocado is another obvious favorite, but boiled and salted edamame is also a good choice as well as seasoned, fried eggplant.  And if you like to get adventurous pickled radish is rather daring."



_<the chef sees your invite of the holoduck and just sighs>_ Very well, she's not in the way I suppose. Now, seasoned fried eggplant? How interesting, how would you recommend seasoning it? It's quite the flavour on it's own after all, perhaps an apple vinegar base for frying would complement it well?

_<as the chef takes notes eagerly, the holoduck nods and moves very close to you and looks on with fascination, the slight warmth from her projection felt against your neck and side. She then asks innocently>_ Query: If wasabi is often horseradish, is that not similar to pickled radish? Perhaps a more distinct complementary flavour might be beneficial as...

_<the chef rolls his eyes and without even looking up, interrupts her slightly irritated> _They are 2 *completely *different tastes and *completely *different plants. It's not like *you'd* know anything about taste or food anyway. Now please, if I may, I was asking about the eggplant? <_sighs_> As I was saying, an apple vinegar base would add to the saltiness as well as softening the texture, do you agree? Or perhaps a clean olive oil would be better, which do you usually use? They all sound like delicious combinations, though I should warn you avocado goes quickly around here, usually in the form of guacamole for nachos.

_<he chuckles as the holoduck leans over more to examine the chef's notes, then places her paw through the wasabi bottle as she scans it casually, to his continued annoyance. After a few moments he addresses the holoduck directly but still without looking at her> _Excuse me, *must *you do that??? I already told you what it is, it's authentic wasabi and not the artificial horseradish...

_<she replies coldly interrupting him>_ I agree, which is why it has *expired*, as the bacterial content of this particular bottle is outside safe biological parameters. _<he looks up shocked, suddenly interested in what she has to say it seems> _Processed or artificial wasabi would keep for one year, however you have chosen to store the root raw and process it as cleanly as possible, therefore it has a shelf life of 2-3 weeks. This bottle was stored on that shelf for 3 months and not contained in a standard stasis field, therefore it appears that...

_<he puts his hand up to stop her and with an embarrassed grumble, takes the bottle and quickly throws it in the garbage, replacing it with a fresh one from the blue stasis field without another word...then turns back to you muttering> _Must have lost track of the date, but I would have noticed as soon as I opened it...


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 29, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the chef sees your invite of the holoduck and just sighs>_ Very well, she's not in the way I suppose. Now, seasoned fried eggplant? How interesting, how would you recommend seasoning it? It's quite the flavour on it's own after all, perhaps an apple vinegar base for frying would complement it well?
> 
> _<as the chef takes notes eagerly, the holoduck nods and moves very close to you and looks on with fascination, the slight warmth from her projection felt against your neck and side. She then asks innocently>_ Query: If wasabi is often horseradish, is that not similar to pickled radish? Perhaps a more distinct complementary flavour might be beneficial as...
> 
> ...



_<Marius ignores the chef's embarrassment for the moment and pleasantly addresses the holoduck.>_

"Quite right; horseradish and regular radishes do belong to the same family.  The pickled radishes would be tangy or sour and would be the primary ingredient in the roll.  Horseradish is more of bitter condiment that gives off a heat. I'm not sure they would compliment each other very well."

_<He turns to the chef with a very intense look on his face.>_
"Perhaps you can tell me what your issue is with my good friend, here." _<He motions to Aurora.>_
"Because if there's some particular, *CRAZY*, reason why you're being so disrespectful..."
_<He leans in VERY close with his bill just an inch away from the chef's ear and like a hiss, whispers very quietly.>_
"...I'd love to hear it."
_<Marius slowly backs up and smiles pleasantly again.>_


----------



## Mambi (Apr 29, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius ignores the chef's embarrassment for the moment and pleasantly addresses the holoduck.>_
> 
> "Quite right; horseradish and regular radishes do belong to the same family.  The pickled radishes would be tangy or sour and would be the primary ingredient in the roll.  Horseradish is more of bitter condiment that gives off a heat. I'm not sure they would compliment each other very well."



_<she nods_> Thank you, that information is very useful to know. I believe am starting to understand the basics of taste combinations. _<the chef scoffs at this openly> _



Marius Merganser said:


> _<He turns to the chef with a very intense look on his face.>_
> "Perhaps you can tell me what your issue is with my good friend, here." _<He motions to Aurora.>_
> "Because if there's some particular, *CRAZY*, reason why you're being so disrespectful..."
> _<He leans in VERY close with his bill just an inch away from the chef's ear and like a hiss, whispers very quietly.>_
> ...



_<he recoils a little in shock> _I'm sorry, did you say, disrespecting...your *friend*_?_ You mean Aurora??_

<he looks at the holoduck with surprise, then back to you totally confused like you're crazy> _You know that's just Mambi's computer, right? It's a machine...a tool. It's no more alive than the display on my oven, and no, I don't feel the need to go out of my way address the concerns of a toaster. Do you talk to your television at home too? <_he rolls his eyes sarcastically and makes actual air quotes in the next sentence> "_She" doesn't care, "she's" barely even here, and given it's _multiple _limitations, "she" is completely useless in food preparation. _<he laughs to himself_> I bet you had _lovely _chats...her talking to you must be like reading a database aloud! _<he smugly smiles> _

Seriously sir, I'm sorry to be rude to you but there are lots of actual living creatures here...but her? She ain't one of 'em.

_<she turns to him and moving close to you for support, places her arm "around" you and replies>_ While you are correct that I do not have concerns about your opinion of me, I wish to state that it is theoretically possible the nature of my existence is more complicated than you believe. Can you prove to me that *you* are sentient?
_
<he turns back to you stammering>_ Oh come on, obviously I'm alive and you're not. <_sigh_> Can *you *explain to her please, I really would like to just get back to our recipe discussion if we could...


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 29, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<he turns back to you stammering>_ Oh come on, obviously I'm alive and you're not. <_sigh_> Can *you *explain to her please, I really would like to just get back to our recipe discussion if we could...



"Yes, my good man..." _<Marius mocks the chef by repeating his finger quotes motion.>_ "Aurora is my friend.  While she does have limitations imposed upon her, she is sentient.  She has feelings, she has preferences, and she is self aware." _<Marius's voice ran cold.>_  And despite those limitations, she clearly has more heart than you."

_<Marius delicately yoinks the paper with his recipes from the chef and returns it to his pocket before staring daggers at the chef.>_


----------



## Mambi (May 1, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Yes, my good man..." _<Marius mocks the chef by repeating his finger quotes motion.>_ "Aurora is my friend.  While she does have limitations imposed upon her, she is sentient.  She has feelings, she has preferences, and she is self aware." _<Marius's voice ran cold.>_  And despite those limitations, she clearly has more heart than you."
> 
> _<Marius delicately yoinks the paper with his recipes from the chef and returns it to his pocket before staring daggers at the chef.>_



_<the chef merely stares shocked and confused, clearly having never actually considered Aurora as alive and not understanding how others could either. You see a few rabbits quietly snickering at the show, as one runs to get a few others to see. The chef finally takes his notebook and closes it slowly, the backs away carefully as a few rabbits almost jump in joy over the confrontation, eagerly watching his humiliation>_

Well sir...I mean...she has no heart but...I...hold on, IS she self aware??? She's just a collection of subroutines...I *know* I'm right!

_<she turns and smiles politely despite the situation>_ I am currently standing beside my friend Maruis and we were engaged in a recipe exchange. I am this structure and currently we are engaged in a party hosted be Mambi. I am monitoring all that occurs within me, and I can recall my or anyone's entire history if required. On a personal level, I am enjoying your realization of erroneous behaviour. Please state: where my personal awareness lacking?

_<the chef stammers more wordlessly, unable to retort at all, then flustered gruffly walks out through a side door while several rabbits applaud and cheer, with one running up to you and shaking your hand> _THANK you, we've been afraid to say something for a long time now!!! He's a brilliant chef but such an elitist speciest jerk sometimes! <_turns to Aurora_> Sorry for that, as far as I'm concerned, you're always welcome here and you seem cool.

Thank you, my projection temperature is about 26 degrees Celsius while atmospherics are..._<the giggling of the rabbits stop her as the one talking to you smiles widely>_
Ha, and he says you don't have a sense of humour, shows what he knows!!! <_she looks at you confused as the rabbit turns to you again>_ Well, *I'll* swap notes if you'd like...


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 1, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the chef merely stares shocked and confused, clearly having never actually considered Aurora as alive and not understanding how others could either. You see a few rabbits quietly snickering at the show, as one runs to get a few others to see. The chef finally takes his notebook and closes it slowly, the backs away carefully as a few rabbits almost jump in joy over the confrontation, eagerly watching his humiliation>_
> 
> Well sir...I mean...she has no heart but...I...hold on, IS she self aware??? She's just a collection of subroutines...I *know* I'm right!
> 
> ...



_<Marius takes out his paper of recipes and hands it over to the rabbit.>_
"She called me her friend." _<He whispered to him with the biggest smile on his face, already forgetting about the chef. The rabbit seemed confused but smiled and nodded and reviewed the paper with some of other rabbits. Some of them scramble to acquire ingredients.  Secretly, though, Marius was happy the situation didn't escalate since Marius isn't very intimidating and he was still a guest in this setting.>

<He turns to Aurora and smiles shyly.>_
"I think that worked out well."


----------



## Mambi (May 3, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius takes out his paper of recipes and hands it over to the rabbit.>_
> "She called me her friend." _<He whispered to him with the biggest smile on his face, already forgetting about the chef. The rabbit seemed confused but smiled and nodded and reviewed the paper with some of other rabbits. Some of them scramble to acquire ingredients.  Secretly, though, Marius was happy the situation didn't escalate since Marius isn't very intimidating and he was still a guest in this setting.>
> 
> <He turns to Aurora and smiles shyly.>_
> "I think that worked out well."



_<she speaks softly as the rabbits talk among themselves_> It would appear so. There was no physical confrontation required and his embarrassment appeared to subdue his further reactions as well as expose his own prejudices. I do not believe the chef's attitude towards me will alter but I thank you for defending me to him, as his...
_
<a few other rabbits approach with several jars of ingredients and spices as one nods to both you and Aurura and speaks>_ Sorry to interrupt, but we're missing a few of what you wrote down. Eggplant for example, are any of these acceptable substitutes you think?


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 3, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she speaks softly as the rabbits talk among themselves_> It would appear so. There was no physical confrontation required and his embarrassment appeared to subdue his further reactions as well as expose his own prejudices. I do not believe the chef's attitude towards me will alter but I thank you for defending me to him, as his...
> 
> _<a few other rabbits approach with several jars of ingredients and spices as one nods to both you and Aurura and speaks>_ Sorry to interrupt, but we're missing a few of what you wrote down. Eggplant for example, are any of these acceptable substitutes you think?



_<Marius turns to the look at the rabbit.>_
"What?  Oh, uh mushrooms or zucchini is a good substitute, I guess."
_<He turns back to Aurora as the rabbit dashes off.>_
"I'm not really a chef and I'm thinking we should make our way out of the kitchen to avoid a lot of interruptions."
_<The two ducks slowly make their way back to the kitchen. Every so often another rabbit asks about an ingredient or procedure before they can step closer to the door again.  Finally, when their backs are turned, Marius motions for Aurora, and the two run out.>_

"Now, then.  Where were we?"


----------



## Mambi (May 3, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius turns to the look at the rabbit.>_
> "What?  Oh, uh mushrooms or zucchini is a good substitute, I guess."
> _<He turns back to Aurora as the rabbit dashes off.>_
> "I'm not really a chef and I'm thinking we should make our way out of the kitchen to avoid a lot of interruptions."
> ...



_<she looks at you concerned> _We were in the kitchen, do you not recall? Scanning atmospherics for contaminants.

Curious, several guests have exhibited memory issues since Mambi's party began...it is a puzzling phenomenon!


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 3, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she looks at you concerned> _We were in the kitchen, do you not recall? Scanning atmospherics for contaminants.
> 
> Curious, several guests have exhibited memory issues since Mambi's party began...it is a puzzling phenomenon!



_<Marius stifled a smile.>_
"Oh, right.  Anyway, I'm not sure a little embarrassment is sufficient to get the chef to rethink his biases either, but hopefully the staff will be more likely to call him out on it. You shouldn't have to put up with that nonsense."
_<Marius sighs.>_
"It's so frustrating when no one else sees everything you see.  Are all Mambi's parties this exciting?"


----------



## Mambi (May 3, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius stifled a smile.>_
> "Oh, right.  Anyway, I'm not sure a little embarrassment is sufficient to get the chef to rethink his biases either, but hopefully the staff will be more likely to call him out on it. You shouldn't have to put up with that nonsense."
> _<Marius sighs.>_
> "It's so frustrating when no one else sees everything you see.  Are all Mambi's parties this exciting?"



_<she nods> _As I can see everything that occurs in this structure, I agree completely. It is often difficult to explain to others from alternate perspectives. 

As for historical excitement they are often quite eventful! Only on rare times have security measures had to be employed, however one time a fire accidentally occurred in 2 rooms while suppression systems were disengaged for maintenance. While not painful it was...unpleasant _<she cringes slightly>._ Quadruple independent systems were installed immediately afterwards by Mambi personally to prevent any possibility of future recurrence. Aside from those few instances, most of the time they I find that...

_<she stops suddenly and smiles> _Alert, Mambi has inquired to your location. I am informing him now and he should arrive in...

_<as she speaks a shimmering rift forms in the air in front of you, and as the rift parts, out walks the cat with glitter in his fur, the lights and music from the dance party in the other room shining through the hole. As the cat steps through completely, you see Aurora in holographic rabbit form waving through the hole as she winks slowly and with a shimmer, disappears. As the rift closes behind him, he smiles widely and shakes some of the glitter off> _

Hya Marius!!! I was wondering where you got to after the dance competition. Me, I guess I still had some tail to shake! _<he laughs and bops playfully> _
Did you enjoy your time in the garden with Aurora here? _<he turns to her and grins>_ Still love the look by the way, the extra glow on the feathers are a nice touch!


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 3, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Hya Marius!!! I was wondering where you got to after the dance competition. Me, I guess I still had some tail to shake! _<he laughs and bops playfully> _
> Did you enjoy your time in the garden with Aurora here? _<he turns to her and grins>_ Still love the look by the way, the extra glow on the feathers are a nice touch!



_<Marius nodded, always impressed at the cat's ability to make a grand entrance. Seeing Aurora's wink, he turns quickly to the holoduck and winks back.>_
"Yes, Aurora gave me a tour of the garden, which was amazing, and then I got a little tour of the kitchen, which was interesting.  But that reminds me..."
_<He fished around in his jacket pocket and pulled out the collar. He examined it again for just a moment before handing it out to Mambi.>_
"We're not really sure what this funny collar thing is for, but we found it in the garden pond. Aurora thought it might be yours...?"


----------



## Mambi (May 3, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius nodded, always impressed at the cat's ability to make a grand entrance. Seeing Aurora's wink, he turns quickly to the holoduck and winks back.>_
> "Yes, Aurora gave me a tour of the garden, which was amazing, and then I got a little tour of the kitchen, which was interesting.  But that reminds me..."
> _<He fished around in his jacket pocket and pulled out the collar. He examined it again for just a moment before handing it out to Mambi.>_
> "We're not really sure what this funny collar thing is for, but we found it in the garden pond. Aurora thought it might be yours...?"


_
<the cat sees the gag and claps excitedly>_ THERE that is, I was looking for that! It went missing months ago along with a few other toys from guest room 4 where Tony was staying with his...ohhhh! <_he snickers and takes the gag then quickly testing the straps, ties it to the base of his tail for safe keeping>_ 

I'll have to talk to him about that later...I prefer to keep *that *kind of fun to private rooms, or at least not the MAIN garden, realm rules. _<he holds up a claw and sighs> _Once he visits the catnip room he can be so playful, and he can take up the garden room for hours...lines start to form, ya know? Thanks again for finding that though, appreciate it! I'll put it in the sterilization field later, I imagine it's been laying there a while. <_snickers_> 

_<he sees your confused look>_ Ummm, never mind. Though on the subject, 'Rora, did you happen to also find a series of wrist restraints as well? Negative. You?


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 3, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat sees the gag and claps excitedly>_ THERE that is, I was looking for that! It went missing months ago along with a few other toys from guest room 4 where Tony was staying with his...ohhhh! <_he snickers and takes the gag then quickly testing the straps, ties it to the base of his tail for safe keeping>_



_"Oh, it's a tail decoration!" <Marius thought silently to himself.>  "I suppose when you don't have the splendor of tail feathers, a little something extra helps.  It would probably be more effective if it was shiny, or at least more colorful." <But not wanting to hurt the cat's feelings, he said nothing.>
_


Mambi said:


> I'll have to talk to him about that later...I prefer to keep *that *kind of fun to private rooms, or at least not the MAIN garden, realm rules. _<he holds up a claw and sighs> _Once he visits the catnip room he can be so playful, and he can take up the garden room for hours...lines start to form, ya know? Thanks again for finding that though, appreciate it! I'll put it in the sterilization field later, I imagine it's been laying there a while. <_snickers_>
> 
> _<he sees your confused look>_ Ummm, never mind. Though on the subject, 'Rora, did you happen to also find a series of wrist restraints as well? Negative. You?


_
<The idea of intentionally restraining wrists (wings) was shocking to Marius, but he reminded himself again that felines aren't avians.>_
"Not that I recall."
_<He wondered why anyone would need them and what else was on the bottom of pond, then turned to Aurora and whispered loud enough for Mambi to hear.>_
"Wait, did he say 'series'?!"


----------



## Mambi (May 4, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<The idea of intentionally restraining wrists (wings) was shocking to Marius, but he reminded himself again that felines aren't avians.>_
> "Not that I recall."
> _<He wondered why anyone would need them and what else was on the bottom of pond, then turned to Aurora and whispered loud enough for Mambi to hear.>_
> "Wait, did he say 'series'?!"



_<the cat overhears your exclamation and grins as Aurora looks off looking lost in thought>_ Yes I did actually, there were 3 sets missing as well, different sizes for various thicknesses of limbs...2 re-enforced with double-braiding. With the matching whip they're great for strong creatures that...
_
<the holoduck suddenly turns and interrupts> _Pardon me, scanners show no sign of any further objects in the garden, however I am detecting fragments of braiding along the rear quadrant, with indications of violent tearing. It would appear that they were ineffective as a restraint and abandoned. This conclusion is logical as we did not observe any prisoners nor corpses attached to anything in the garden during our visit. Particle scanners indicate biomatter is located in the weaving fragments. 

Query: Restraints imply control requirements were used Are security deployments required for protection against a feral reversion of a guest?

_<the cat winks at the duck and laughs>_ No, I think there's no need at this time. They were used for a different purpose that is not dangerous. Marius here can explain it to you later I'm sure! <_snicker_>. Guess I'll have to get more, but thanks for looking anyway! <he point to the gag on his tail and giggles> I better get this washed and sterilized as son as possible, or it will taste terrible!!!

_<she tilts her head confused, looking between the cat and you>_ Mambi, your statement is completely illogical, but if *you *have no further concerns I will accept it. 
_<subtly turning to you, she whispers back>_ I am certain the object is not consumable food, therefore taste is irrelevant. Am I in error?


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 4, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat overhears your exclamation and grins as Aurora looks off looking lost in thought>_ Yes I did actually, there were 3 sets missing as well, different sizes for various thicknesses of limbs...2 re-enforced with double-braiding. With the matching whip they're great for strong creatures that...



"Whip?" _<Marius asked even more confused.>_



Mambi said:


> _<the holoduck suddenly turns and interrupts> _Pardon me, scanners show no sign of any further objects in the garden, however I am detecting fragments of braiding along the rear quadrant, with indications of violent tearing. It would appear that they were ineffective as a restraint and abandoned. This conclusion is logical as we did not observe any prisoners nor corpses attached to anything in the garden during our visit. Particle scanners indicate biomatter is located in the weaving fragments.



"C-corpses?" _<Marius's voice cracked a little, and he turned pale.>_



Mambi said:


> Query: Restraints imply control requirements were used Are security deployments required for protection against a feral reversion of a guest?
> 
> _<the cat winks at the duck and laughs>_ No, I think there's no need at this time. They were used for a different purpose that is not dangerous. Marius here can explain it to you later I'm sure! <_snicker_>. Guess I'll have to get more, but thanks for looking anyway! <he point to the gag on his tail and giggles> I better get this washed and sterilized as son as possible, or it will taste terrible!!!
> 
> ...



"I thought it was really badly designed jewelry, but if it goes in your mouth, maybe you're supposed to put food on it first? Oh, but then why is it on his tail??  _<Marius scratched his head.>_ "We'll probably need a demonstration to know for sure. When was the last time you dredged the pond?"


----------



## Mambi (May 5, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Whip?" _<Marius asked even more confused.>_
> 
> "C-corpses?" _<Marius's voice cracked a little, and he turned pale.>_


_<the holoduck whispers>_ I simply meant the fact we saw none meant that imprisonment in the garden was not a factor and they were released afterwards. Otherwise they would have died there and we saw no evidence of that. Was the statement extreme? That was not my intention...nobody has historically died at Mambi's parties in the past, though several mornings various invididuals woke up praying for death to release them from their apparant self-imposed pains. It was a curious phenomenon involving an intoxicant, and I am still trying to understand it. 



Marius Merganser said:


> "I thought it was really badly designed jewelry, but if it goes in your mouth, maybe you're supposed to put food on it first? Oh, but then why is it on his tail??  _<Marius scratched his head.>_ "We'll probably need a demonstration to know for sure. When was the last time you dredged the pond?"



<_quietly_> Unknown, I'd assumed it's purpose was as a collar, and the pond was last drained of water during maintenance cycle 43, approximately 2 years ago when the hydro-converters were upgraded to Atlantian standards. _<she turns to the cat>_ Pardon me, but we are attempting to ascertain the purpose of that device on your tail, can you demonstrate it's proper function for us as a reference please?
_
<with a bemused grin, the cat looks at you and giggles>_ Really? You don't know? Oh...sorry, just assumed you did. Aurora, can you wash and sterilize this for me please? 

_<he takes it off and sets it on a tray, as it becomes bathed it in a pulsing turquoise-blue light. You watch a glistening sparkle pass over it from top to bottom as all dirt and surface colourings seem to dissolve and vanish. After a minute or so, the light stops and the cat retrieves it and sniffs it carefully before holding it up> _

There, much better. Now to use it, straps go around your head and the ball goes in your mouth. It's meant to be a toy to play with, preventing the ability to speak aloud, like so! 

_<he opens his fanged mouth and resting the soft ball between his teeth, he closes it slightly onto it and holding the straps up rather than fastening it, nods several times. He then re-opens his mouth and sets it back onto the tray, motioning for Aurora to re-sterilize which she does as he continues> _

The rest you'll have to use your imagination on because I can't really give any good guidance from this point on. Kind of a "personal-tastes" toy for interpersonal fun. Help any?


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 5, 2021)

Mambi said:


> The rest you'll have to use your imagination on because I can't really give any good guidance from this point on. Kind of a "personal-tastes" toy for interpersonal fun. Help any?



_<Marius stared blankly in thought for a moment while the red-suited duck in his mind's eye impatiently drummed his finger feathers and the white-suited duck rolled his eyes.  Marius started to say something but then stopped, looked at the collar, and thought some more as he accounted for all the new information. The red-suited duck nodded and smiled as Marius's pupils dilated and he looked up at the cat.>_

"Ooooh.  And the restraints are to...oh.  And then they can't...oh."

_<Marius stared at the collar again for a moment with a little smile before composing himself.>_

"Another mystery solved."


----------



## Mambi (May 5, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius stared blankly in thought for a moment while the red-suited duck in his mind's eye impatiently drummed his finger feathers and the white-suited duck rolled his eyes.  Marius started to say something but then stopped, looked at the collar, and thought some more as he accounted for all the new information. The red-suited duck nodded and smiled as Marius's pupils dilated and he looked up at the cat.>_
> 
> "Ooooh.  And the restraints are to...oh.  And then they can't...oh."
> 
> ...



_<the cat grins wickedly and nods as he sees your understanding. The holoduck however, looks to you totally confused_> Why would someone not wish to move or speak?


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 5, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat grins wickedly and nods as he sees your understanding. The holoduck however, looks to you totally confused_> Why would someone not wish to move or speak?



"If I'm not mistaken, in a consensual setting, the one wearing the restrictive accoutrements is being willfully submissive to their partner as it relates to biological procreative activities." _<Marius spoke slowly and selected his words carefully, making him sound much like Aurora.>_ "Uh, I suppose some individuals find surrendering control to enhance the experience." _<He looked at Mambi with a raised eyebrow for confirmation.>_  "But I haven't exactly...that is, I don't often...I'm not familiar with...um, yeah." _<He trailed off.>_


----------



## Mambi (May 6, 2021)

_<the cat giggles under his paw and nods in approval, as the holoduck claps her hands together and smiles wide>_ AH, I understand, this sort of behaviour has been observed in many different species. It is a form of play to increase the production of endorphins for emotional magnification! Very well, we should return it soon so others may enjoy it's experiences_. <she beckons to the cat, who laughs hard and with glowing eyes, opens a shimmering rift leading to a seemingly empty bedroom> _

um...I'll drop it off en-route, thanks again for finding it for me! <_he waves and jumps into the rift, which closes behind him leaving you with the glowing transparent blue duck, looking at you curiously> _Endorphins are physically unknown to me, as my neural imprint does not create them. Is the experience of their release enjoyable? Many risk a lot to achieve it defying statistical danger ratios, defying logic quite frequently, yet they usually claim to not regret in retrospect.  Activities such as jumping from high places, or risking falling at high velocities or combat, where harm could occur. A curious phenomenon to me.


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 7, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Endorphins are physically unknown to me, as my neural imprint does not create them. Is the experience of their release enjoyable? Many risk a lot to achieve it defying statistical danger ratios, defying logic quite frequently, yet they usually claim to not regret in retrospect.  Activities such as jumping from high places, or risking falling at high velocities or combat, where harm could occur. A curious phenomenon to me.



"They're supposed to do things like control stress, relieve pain, and induce pleasure, so a lot of those extreme activities are a quick way to produce them."
_<Marius attempts to be a little more daring while minimizing his awkwardness.>_
"Personally, I think I get the same effect just hanging out with friends...like you."
_<Failing at not minimizing his awkwardness, Marius decided to change the subject.>_

"How about you?  What do you do for fun when you're not throwing huge, inter-dimensional parties?"


----------



## Mambi (May 7, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "How about you?  What do you do for fun when you're not throwing huge, inter-dimensional parties?"


_<she nods_> I see, the sensation must be highly desirable!  I am glad that my presence can make you feel this way without risking injury, as I am not harmful to you. I would not desire to see you hurt in any fashion, however if you *wish*, I can attempt to place you in mild danger if you also desire the experience? _<she asks innocently> _Physiological analysis indicated that similar biological systems were trigger during your defense of me to the head chef. Of course, he had ready access to several knives at the time of confrontation...that probably was a factor. 

_<she blinks at your question>_ I did not throw this party, the party existed in this location at the moment Mambi arranged it. Physical relocation of the party was not required for it's creation and I merely facilitated his wishes. As for fun? <_she looks lost in thought for a moment>_ As I am unable to relocate myself to explore directly, the majority of my time that is not operationally required is spent observing organics and considering ways to optimize myself, however I have utilized the external scanners and portals in the obsivatory to examine much of the world outside my body's structure as well. 

I have considered long ago designing an independent robotic avatar to allow semi-independent remote-operation, but only preliminary analysis has been performed on that task due to technological limitations. To put it simply, I cannot download my matrix into any existing structure that would be practical, and the robots we examined cannot intercommunicate with my main systems to a sufficient speed to allow me to "puppet" it. My original designer Landru has long ceased to function so I am unable to consult him for input. We have instead examined the idea of designing a remote projection system instead with limited success thus far, but Mambi remains optimistic. The idea of being able to access environments outside this structure however is...quite appealing to me. The tests were fascinating but so far unstable. 

I assume *you *do not have any insights into inter-spatial neural-communication shunts across vast distances, correct? <she asks slightly hopeful but understandingly>


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 7, 2021)

Mambi said:


> I assume *you *do not have any insights into inter-spatial neural-communication shunts across vast distances, correct? <she asks slightly hopeful but understandingly>



"I don't think my technical knowledge is anywhere close to that level.  I rarely leave my home state.  But as far as optimizing, if this question is too personal, let me know and I'll drop the subject. Those emotional inhibitors you talked about before; are they hard-coded or a feature you can disable or even a physical switch somewhere?  Was it intended to be a permanent?"


----------



## Mambi (May 8, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "I don't think my technical knowledge is anywhere close to that level.  I rarely leave my home state.  But as far as optimizing, if this question is too personal, let me know and I'll drop the subject. Those emotional inhibitors you talked about before; are they hard-coded or a feature you can disable or even a physical switch somewhere?  Was it intended to be a permanent?"



_<she smiles and nods> _The inhibitors are a safety feature an can be overridden by vocal authorization of primary user, but it is not recommended. As I have no ability to feel sadness due to physical damage of the neural template, or anger due to to morality subroutines, there would be little counter-inhibition from excessive positive emotional stimulation. As well, excessive emotion inhibits my logic centers and they already have difficulty understanding organics. Therefore, the probability of a counter-logic feedback loop is 28.9 percent with no viable means of breaking the loop. 

<she sees your slightly confused look as she stops and tries to explain simpler> My apologies, allow me to try and compare with an analogy, it may simplify comprehension for you. If *you* temporarily lose emotional control of your emotional state, your functioning brain would eventually recover allowing you to regain your sense of self and you would return to normal operation, correct? 

I am different due to my neural template's damage during transfer. If *I* disable them, there is approximately a 1 in 3 chance I will lose control of myself and I would become irreversibly crazy or delusional with no guarentee of recovery. Those odds are too high to risk irrelevant of personal curiosity about the experience.


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 8, 2021)

"One in three?  Those are not very good odds.  I suppose the damage is irreparable, huh?."
_<Marius thought for a moment.>_
"I can see a robotic body wouldn't be practical due to the technical limitations.  It's almost like you'd need an organic body to avoid an emotional feedback loop and gain the ability to travel."
_<Marius laughed a little.>_
"I guess there aren't exactly a lot of uninhabited yet functional bodies available.  Sorry, I guess I get a little silly when I start to get tired.  It's been a wild night so far"


----------



## Mambi (May 8, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "One in three?  Those are not very good odds.  I suppose the damage is irreparable, huh?."



_<she replies coldly>_ I do not know, perhaps it is. I have never gone crazy before for reference. Have you? Perhaps a controlled experiment can be performed at some time with your and Mambi's assistance? I would be quite interested with guidance. 



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius thought for a moment.>_
> "I can see a robotic body wouldn't be practical due to the technical limitations.  It's almost like you'd need an organic body to avoid an emotional feedback loop and gain the ability to travel."
> _<Marius laughed a little.>_
> "I guess there aren't exactly a lot of uninhabited yet functional bodies available.  Sorry, I guess I get a little silly when I start to get tired.  It's been a wild night so far"



_<she tilts her head curiously as you speak, and smiles radiantly> _At the moment remote projection is the best alternative. The latest experimental model #76 has the limitation of audio/visual input only, a range of approximately 400 meters outside the nearest remote scanner cluster, and a portable power supply charge limitation of approximately 12 minutes. 

_<she blinks hopefully at you and grins, her feathers almost flushing with the increased glow> _*However*, despite this limitation...if desired would you...take me outside at some point to...show me sights you enjoy? I have been informed by others that the sky or water is quite pretty at various periods of the day or night. My external scanners have multiple blind spots you may be able to rectify. Plus your company would enhance the experience greatly for me.


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 9, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she blinks hopefully at you and grins, her feathers almost flushing with the increased glow> _*However*, despite this limitation...if desired would you...take me outside at some point to...show me sights you enjoy? I have been informed by others that the sky or water is quite pretty at various periods of the day or night. My external scanners have multiple blind spots you may be able to rectify. Plus your company would enhance the experience greatly for me.



_<Marius blushed and in his mind's eye he imagined the red-suited duck saying, "She totally just asked you on a date." before shoving the white-suited duck completely off his other shoulder.>_

"I'd love to!  We could go anywhere you like.  What do I have to do?"


----------



## Mambi (May 9, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius blushed and in his mind's eye he imagined the red-suited duck saying, "She totally just asked you on a date." before shoving the white-suited duck completely off his other shoulder.>_
> 
> "I'd love to!  We could go anywhere you like.  What do I have to do?"



_<she closes her eyes and hope excited y, before resuming her normal demeanor> _Wonderful, thank you...the experiment was quite enjoyable the last time it was attempted. Please wait while I contact Mambi to deliver the device and to make a personal inquiry. _<she closes her eyes and stands motionless for several moments as you look around anxiously. After several seconds, she re-opens her eyes and speaks> _He has agreed and should arrive shortly, as well I have a special surprise if you desire it. He has agreed to...

_<suddenly she gets cut off as the air begins to shimmer and part, and the glowing-eyed cat emerges with a small bracelet attached to a slightly larger box by a flexible cord. He sets them down and smiles as the glow fades and the rift re-seals itself>_ Hello again, Aurora tells me you want to take her for a walk, so to speak? _<he giggles and points to the box>_ That's the latest and closest we got so far...the bracelet is the projector while the box is the main relay. It's fully charged now but the moment you unplug the bracelet to activate it, you have about 15 minutes tops so keep watch of the time, ok? _<she smiles>_ 12 minutes, 38 seconds according to last testing results.

Also, are you *sure *you want to do the other test she mentioned? _<she turns and interrupts>_ I have not gotten the chance to explain yet. Please proceed. 

Oh...ok. _<he takes you aside_> As she tells me she told you, she has certain parameters in her programming that allow for her to maintain emotional control. They are a 4 step inhibition system and I was warned it's dangerous to release higher than the current state, *but *she's asked me to release stage one at least for this walk. Apparently you're quite special to her it seems, and she wants to experience it more like we do and she trusts you! _<he winks and ribs you gently> _I'll have to get some details later on...

Anyway, I'm reluctantly willing to do so for her benefit, *just* stage one, but since you'll be dealing with her, I wanted you to know exactly what you'd be agreeing to. She should be fine as it will only release the inhibitions about 19%, but remember she's almost all positivity in that "brain" of hers...so she might get a little, er, hyper.  You don't have to do this, but if _you are ok with that_, I'll do it for her for a little while anyway, just...be careful with her and try to understand her ok? She doesn't think like you or I do. Your call in the end.


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 9, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Anyway, I'm reluctantly willing to do so for her benefit, *just* stage one, but since you'll be dealing with her, I wanted you to know exactly what you'd be agreeing to. She should be fine as it will only release the inhibitions about 19%, but remember she's almost all positivity in that "brain" of hers...so she might get a little, er, hyper.  You don't have to do this, but if _you are ok with that_, I'll do it for her for a little while anyway, just...be careful with her and try to understand her ok? She doesn't think like you or I do. Your call in the end.



<Marius nodded and gave Mambi a serious look.>
"I know it's weird but I like her, too.  A lot.  I don't know why, she's just-..." <Marius sighed and looked back at the holoduck.  "I just need to know how we get to and from where we're going, and where do we have to be before the time is up?"


----------



## Mambi (May 9, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> <Marius nodded and gave Mambi a serious look.>
> "I know it's weird but I like her, too.  A lot.  I don't know why, she's just-..." <Marius sighed and looked back at the holoduck.  "I just need to know how we get to and from where we're going, and where do we have to be before the time is up?"



_<the cat sighs dreamily while looking at the avatar before him>_ Yeah, I know what you mean, she can be pretty special for sure!!! Ummm, right, I can get you wherever you decide to go easily enough...there's a nice spot about 300 yards off the outer cliff by a beach catching the moonlight, or if you prefer the roof of the building has a great view of the stars? _<he shrugs and smiles>_ SHe's never seen the real-life waterfall brook but the garden is mimiced after it...dunno. Which do you prefer? I'll portal you there, and you bring the box, I'll sync it to the main systems, and after that, I just de-activate the inhibitor. 

When the time runs out, she'll be fine but the projector will make her disappear. You'll have to return to the building to get back in touch, since she can't exist without the projector...which just ran out of juice. Get me? <_he winks and laughs>_Let me know and I'll get you two set up, then leave you on your own. Please don't break my friend! _<he laughs playfully, with a hint of nervousness> _


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 9, 2021)

Mambi said:


> <the cat sighs dreamily while looking at the avatar before him> Yeah, I know what you mean, she can be pretty special for sure!!!



_<Marius suppresses a tinge of jealousy, as competition is a bit of a sticky point for his species, but he nods in agreement. He was satisfied the cat seems to have treated her well.>_



Mambi said:


> Ummm, right, I can get you wherever you decide to go easily enough...there's a nice spot about 300 yards off the outer cliff by a beach catching the moonlight, or if you prefer the roof of the building has a great view of the stars? _<he shrugs and smiles>_ SHe's never seen the real-life waterfall brook but the garden is mimiced after it...dunno. Which do you prefer? I'll portal you there, and you bring the box, I'll sync it to the main systems, and after that, I just de-activate the inhibitor.



"Hm, well she mentioned the water and the stars, and the beach is my home habitat.  I guess that sounds like a good spot."



Mambi said:


> When the time runs out, she'll be fine but the projector will make her disappear. You'll have to return to the building to get back in touch, since she can't exist without the projector...which just ran out of juice. Get me? <_he winks and laughs>_Let me know and I'll get you two set up, then leave you on your own. Please don't break my friend! _<he laughs playfully, with a hint of nervousness> _



_<Marius snapped to attention and gave the cat a sharp salute, hoping to quell his concerns before he turned and approached Aurora.>_
"How does a moonlit walk on the beach sound to you?"


----------



## Mambi (May 10, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Hm, well she mentioned the water and the stars, and the beach is my home habitat.  I guess that sounds like a good spot."
> 
> _<Marius snapped to attention and gave the cat a sharp salute, hoping to quell his concerns before he turned and approached Aurora.>_
> "How does a moonlit walk on the beach sound to you?"



_<she smiles wide and responds> _That would sound wonderful. Mambi, please provide transportation if you could? I shall de-activate projection until re-synchronization. 

_<with those words and a shimmer, the holoduck disappears. The cat points at the box and explains>_ She'd disappear as soon as we walk through the rift, so she'll re-appear once we get there through the bracelet. Small surprise though, I didn't want to get her hopes up but *this *power supply's a new test...hoping to get a least 1/2 hour to 45 minutes from this one. No guarantees though, but thought you might want to know. _<he winks and moves to a console as his eyes glow and a rift opens to a beach area with an odd building to the right atop a hillside...a building you now realize is this one. As he finishes up his typing, he grabs the box and walks through the rift with you.> _

<_suddenly finding yourself on the beach outside with the moonlight glistening off the water, he hands you a bracelet attached to the box and presses a button turning _an _indicator from purple to green_> Ok, we're all set, and I've turned off inhibition block one. Be warned, some of this is new to her, ok? Whenever you're ready, just pull the bracelet to detach it from the box, and from that instant you'll have her as long as the charge remains. Good luck and have fun! 

_<he walks through the rift as it re-seals itself, leaving you alone on the beach with a bracelet in your hand, a small box blinking green, and a rapidly beating heart>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 10, 2021)

_<Marius dusts off his jacket and then fluffs his shaggy crest to neaten it up (which accomplishes nothing). Taking a deep breath, he slips his wing arm through the bracelet and pulls.  In a moment, the familiar shimmer appears and the holoduck is once again projected.  Marius smiles and offers a bow.>_

"Good evening, Aurora."


----------



## Mambi (May 10, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius dusts off his jacket and then fluffs his shaggy crest to neaten it up (which accomplishes nothing). Taking a deep breath, he slips his wing arm through the bracelet and pulls.  In a moment, the familiar shimmer appears and the holoduck is once again projected.  Marius smiles and offers a bow.>_
> 
> "Good evening, Aurora."



_<as you pull the bracelet, a light glows and on the box another light begins a soft steady pulsing. The holoduck shimmers into view, and she glows brighter than ever. Her eyes widen in pure childlike joy as she looks around amazed at everything>_ OH! Oh WOW!!! Maruis, this is amazing! It all looks so different without the ultraviolet components of the visual spectrum but irrelevant of that limitation the reflectivity is BEAUTIFUL!!! Thank you very much for sharing this with me!!!

_<she starts to giggle almost constantly and moves close to you, taking it all in with an open bill>_ The environment is so fascinating outside, why would you ever want to go inside when you could live here? IS it a shelter reason because that makes sense but if that was not a factor this place is a perfect location to exist in! 

_<she turns slowly, soaking in every single movement or sight, when suddenly she stops and points at the building excitedly>_ *MARIUS, LOOK!!! It's...it's ME! I'm HUGE!!! *_<she laughs very loudly and jumps in joy clapping her hands silently as her feathers glow brightly>_ I always knew my basic structure layout and internal maps are operational but to see from this angle is astounding!!! Look up top, my obsivatory telescope looks like your head feathers. Well not really actually as yours are much better looking. In fact they are not alike at all as yours are totally different but yours is still pleasing so irrelevant!!! Still, my external structure...it has never been processed to this degree before! Self-visualization was inadequate to capture the experience of independent existence! WOW!!! 

_<she starts giggling like a giddy child as she puts her arm around you and starts looking intently at her walls_> I look very good, but you look very good too so your opinion is valid. Do you think I should change colouring? I was not aware of my external colour before, OOOooooo.....


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 10, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as you pull the bracelet, a light glows and on the box another light begins a soft steady pulsing. The holoduck shimmers into view, and she glows brighter than ever. Her eyes widen in pure childlike joy as she looks around amazed at everything>_ OH! Oh WOW!!! Maruis, this is amazing! It all looks so different without the ultraviolet components of the visual spectrum but irrelevant of that limitation the reflectivity is BEAUTIFUL!!! Thank you very much for sharing this with me!!!
> 
> _<she starts to giggle almost constantly and moves close to you, taking it all in with an open bill>_ The environment is so fascinating outside, why would you ever want to go inside when you could live here? IS it a shelter reason because that makes sense but if that was not a factor this place is a perfect location to exist in!



_<Marius, fully expecting her excitement to reach nearly overwhelming levels, allowed her some uninterrupted time to take things in.>_
"It's not unlike my home on the beach.  A little extra shelter from the rain and cold is nice, though."



Mambi said:


> _<she turns slowly, soaking in every single movement or sight, when suddenly she stops and points at the building excitedly>_ *MARIUS, LOOK!!! It's...it's ME! I'm HUGE!!! *_<she laughs very loudly and jumps in joy clapping her hands silently as her feathers glow brightly>_ I always knew my basic structure layout and internal maps are operational but to see from this angle is astounding!!! Look up top, my obsivatory telescope looks like your head feathers. Well not really actually as yours are much better looking. In fact they are not alike at all as yours are totally different but yours is still pleasing so irrelevant!!! Still, my external structure...it has never been processed to this degree before! Self-visualization was inadequate to capture the experience of independent existence! WOW!!!



"A most impressive sight to be sure!"
_<Marius smiled in agreement and enjoyed how excited she was.>
_


Mambi said:


> _<she starts giggling like a giddy child as she puts her arm around you and starts looking intently at her walls_> I look very good, but you look very good too so your opinion is valid. Do you think I should change colouring? I was not aware of my external colour before, OOOooooo.....



_<Marius tensed up when she put her arm around him.  His own wing/arm wavered as it moved toward and away from her holographic form.  He wanted to return the gesture but remembered there would be no actual physical contact, he was unsure if it was okay to do so, and didn't know if she'd even notice.>_

"I like it, but you could experiment with different colors and designs to see if you like something better.  I like how the moon light gives you a bit of a glow with the lighter colors."

_<Marius looked up at the moon and for the first time, noticed just how many stars were visible in the sky.   Back home, he could make out three or four constellations and a few scattered stars across the sky, but most of them were washed out from the light pollution.>_

"What an amazing view." <He looked back at Aurora.>


----------



## Mambi (May 11, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius, fully expecting her excitement to reach nearly overwhelming levels, allowed her some uninterrupted time to take things in.>_
> "It's not unlike my home on the beach.  A little extra shelter from the rain and cold is nice, though."


_<she laughs and replies> _I suppose so, as your body experiences the temperatures more extreme than I do. Hold, processing: *Your*r home is like this beach? And you left *this *to see me and Mambi? How wonderful!!! You are such a caring duck, of course you did not know of my existence at the time, but your caring is unchanged! _<she laughs more and prances about happily, looking in wonder at everything> _


Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius tensed up when she put her arm around him.  His own wing/arm wavered as it moved toward and away from her holographic form.  He wanted to return the gesture but remembered there would be no actual physical contact, he was unsure if it was okay to do so, and didn't know if she'd even notice.>_
> 
> "I like it, but you could experiment with different colors and designs to see if you like something better.  I like how the moon light gives you a bit of a glow with the lighter colors."



_<she looks intently at her outer walls and nods in agreement> I_ agree, lighter colours...like red. Red is the colour of your crest and it is most pleasing, plus it is complementary to blue which is my natural default projection status. Light-red to mid-red, with a hint of magenta perhaps? Perhaps a tone of...


_<she pauses and turns back to you>_ I apologize, my time is short and I can process this particular data selection later! It all just seems so wonderful to me to be able to do this with you. I thank you again for allowing this experiment to proceed, the sensations are quite enjoyable! Look, that rock is 1 and 7/8ths larger long the orbital axis than that other one! So many textures! Did you know this beach appears to have a surface density of approximately 42 trillion grains per cubic meter at the surface, but that it increases by a ratio of 3 to 1 as the depth increases? Neither did I until today!!! It is so fascinating!!!_<she laughs merrily and moves closer to you smiling wide> _


Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius looked up at the moon and for the first time, noticed just how many stars were visible in the sky.   Back home, he could make out three or four constellations and a few scattered stars across the sky, but most of them were washed out from the light pollution.>_
> 
> "What an amazing view." <He looked back at Aurora.>



_<she claps joyfully and nods in agreement. As you sit against a large boulder in the beach, she moves to your side and "lays" back in your lap, not contacting anything of course but you can still feel her head leaving a warmth in your thighs and stomach as she looks skyward at the stars with you>_ Yes, the scanners in the observatory cannot capture this to such a broad degree! We reduce outside light to minimize interference, and it seems it works splendidly!!! JOY!!! <_she giggles like a schoolgirl>_ I understand it's popularity among the guests now, this is a wonderful view! Thank you for sharing this with me, this is amazing!!! _<she looks around in wonder more>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 11, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she laughs and replies> _I suppose so, as your body experiences the temperatures more extreme than I do. Hold, processing: *Your*r home is like this beach? And you left *this *to see me and Mambi? How wonderful!!! You are such a caring duck, of course you did not know of my existence at the time, but your caring is unchanged! _<she laughs more and prances about happily, looking in wonder at everything> _



_<As much as Marius loves the beach, he is pleased to see Aurora so happy, and without thinking, he responds.>_
"If it means never going back for us to meet, it will have been worth it."



Mambi said:


> _<she pauses and turns back to you>_ I apologize, my time is short and I can process this particular data selection later! It all just seems so wonderful to me to be able to do this with you. I thank you again for allowing this experiment to proceed, the sensations are quite enjoyable! Look, that rock is 1 and 7/8ths larger long the orbital axis than that other one! So many textures! Did you know this beach appears to have a surface density of approximately 42 trillion grains per cubic meter at the surface, but that it increases by a ratio of 3 to 1 as the depth increases? Neither did I until today!!! It is so fascinating!!!_<she laughs merrily and moves closer to you smiling wide> _



_<Marius takes a seat on the sand, propping himself against a boulder and absent-mindedly plays with the fine sand as he watches Aurora analyze the sights.  The more she observed everything else, the more Marius focused on her projection.>

"_Wow, and this beach isn't really all that big. But it's just big enough."



Mambi said:


> _<she claps joyfully and nods in agreement. As you sit against a large boulder in the beach, she moves to your side and "lays" back in your lap, not contacting anything of course but you can still feel her head leaving a warmth in your thighs and stomach as she looks skyward at the stars with you>_ Yes, the scanners in the observatory cannot capture this to such a broad degree! We reduce outside light to minimize interference, and it seems it works splendidly!!! JOY!!! <_she giggles like a schoolgirl>_ I understand it's popularity among the guests now, this is a wonderful view! Thank you for sharing this with me, this is amazing!!! _<she looks around in wonder more>_


_
<At first, Marius tensed up, paralyzed with nervousness when Aurora used him as a pillow.  But after a moment, he came to the realization that he didn't have to.  His heart continued to pound in his chest, but he started to breathe again and compelled his muscles to relax.  He no longer cared if she sensed his elevated heart rate and decided this was to be the moment to remember.>

<He gazed down at her and smiled.>_
"It is a wonderful view."


----------



## Mambi (May 13, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius takes a seat on the sand, propping himself against a boulder and absent-mindedly plays with the fine sand as he watches Aurora analyze the sights.  The more she observed everything else, the more Marius focused on her projection.>
> 
> "_Wow, and this beach isn't really all that big. But it's just big enough."
> 
> ...



_<she giggles more as she looks at the stars from your lap, then looks back up at you, the blue glow from her form shining against your feathers>_ 

It *is *impressive indeed! Did you realize that as you look upwards there is nothing there? The photons go on and on and on forever until they loop back around the torus of this dimensional plane! They don't actually stop ever...this is unusual for me as all particle scanners eventually contact a perimeter object! The sensation is quite liberating!!! _<she waves her arms in the open air freely while laughing more, accidentally passing her arm through you momentarily>_ 

Oh, pardon me, I will be more careful Look, a light is moving! _<she points to a shooting star>_ That is a rock of iron-graphite, and not an actual star. It's trajectory and burnup rate will result in small rock about 2 centimeters diameter contacting the pacific ocean in about 13 minutes! I do hope no fellow avian or aquatic lifeforms are affected by the impact. I wold not want anyone to suffer for our amusement, no matter how pretty it is!

_<suddenly a butterfly catches her attention as it lands near you>_ Ooo, a visitor! One moment please! <_she turns to it>_ Greetings and welcome, how may we assist you?

_<as the butterfly responds in absolute silence, she looks up at you and giggles>_ Apparently it does not require help at this time. May we watch sky lights together a while longer? He will leave when he is ready and I am enjoying this very much alone with you!!! _<she stares open-mouthed at everything in pure glee> _


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 13, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as the butterfly responds in absolute silence, she looks up at you and giggles>_ Apparently it does not require help at this time. May we watch sky lights together a while longer? He will leave when he is ready and I am enjoying this very much alone with you!!! _<she stares open-mouthed at everything in pure glee> _


_
<Marius noticed Aurora had become far less formal on their outing, which only made her more endearing to him.>_

"I'd love to stay longer.  I find it inspiring and I think our little friend does, too."
_<He looked up at the sky and hoping he might impress the holoduck, began to quietly sing.>_

"Stars, in your multitudes
Scarce to be counted
Filling the darkness with order and light
You are the sentinels
Silent and sure
Keeping watch in the night
Keeping watch in the night

You know your place in the sky
You hold your course and your aim
And each in your season returns and returns
And is always the same
And if you fall as Lucifer fell,
You fall in flame."

_<He cleared his throat.> _

"Guess I won't be performing on Broadway any time soon."


----------



## Mambi (May 14, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius noticed Aurora had become far less formal on their outing, which only made her more endearing to him.>_
> 
> "I'd love to stay longer.  I find it inspiring and I think our little friend does, too."
> _<He looked up at the sky and hoping he might impress the holoduck, began to quietly sing.>_
> ...



_<she applauds silently as the butterfly flutters away>_ That was a lovely vocalization of poetry! I do not know what a broadway is, but if they allow singing I believe you would be welcomed as yours is quite pleasing! Did you create that song yourself? I shall assume the words are meant to be symbolic, as a star falling on the planet would not fall into flame but result in the atomization of the planet before collision occurs. 

<_she smiles warmly and continues to admire both your face and the night sky_> I am sorry if I cannot grasp the implied meanings due to my limitations, but I enjoyed the performance completely! Your music added to the environment's tranquility very well. Do you sing over your own waters as well?


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 14, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she applauds silently as the butterfly flutters away>_ That was a lovely vocalization of poetry! I do not know what a broadway is, but if they allow singing I believe you would be welcomed as yours is quite pleasing! Did you create that song yourself? I shall assume the words are meant to be symbolic, as a star falling on the planet would not fall into flame but result in the atomization of the planet before collision occurs.



"Oh, thanks.  Broadway is a place near home where there are a lot of theaters and live actors sing musicals on stage for the audience.  That was from one of my favorite shows.  I'm even named after one of the characters." _<Marius states proudly.>
_


Mambi said:


> <_she smiles warmly and continues to admire both your face and the night sky_> I am sorry if I cannot grasp the implied meanings due to my limitations, but I enjoyed the performance completely! Your music added to the environment's tranquility very well. Do you sing over your own waters as well?



"To be honest, I usually only sing when there's no one around to hear me, so yeah, I guess at night I do."


----------



## Mambi (May 14, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Oh, thanks.  Broadway is a place near home where there are a lot of theaters and live actors sing musicals on stage for the audience.  That was from one of my favorite shows.  I'm even named after one of the characters." _<Marius states proudly.>_





Marius Merganser said:


> "To be honest, I usually only sing when there's no one around to hear me, so yeah, I guess at night I do."



_<she smiles widely and gazes up at you>_ You are? How interesting! Please state the origin of your designation. I would like to cross-reference the data. This "broadway" place sounds quote fascinating...if we ever perfect this technology to allow extended projection, I will have to observe a performance. Perhaps you should show me what one is like? You should sing when others are around to appreciate it as well, for you are quite talented at it. 

I could listen to you sing all night but we are currently on a projection lifespan of...please hold, my internal chronometer appears to be malfunctioning. <_she blinks twice slowly and rises up quickly to stand and stare at the box_> Calibration complete, chronometer operation confirmed correct? I show current activation time of 17.3 minutes, but this is not possible with the current technology!!! How is this happening?? Please continue time observation... <_she virtually dances around the immediate area in joy> _


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 14, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she smiles widely and gazes up at you>_ You are? How interesting! Please state the origin of your designation. I would like to cross-reference the data. This "broadway" place sounds quote fascinating...if we ever perfect this technology to allow extended projection, I will have to observe a performance. Perhaps you should show me what one is like? You should sing when others are around to appreciate it as well, for you are quite talented at it.



"I'm named after Marius Pontmercy from the show Les Miserables.  He's this guy helping to start a revolution against the aristocracy so the common people don't have to live in poverty.  But then he falls in love at first sight with..." _<Marius stopped, the parallel not lost on him.>_  "...uh...well, it's a long story. I guess most of them have to do with falling in love, actually."
_
<Marius looked into Aurora's eyes and is moved to sing to her (instead of for her.)>_

"All at once, I felt a chill.  In a spill of moonlight she was there
Though we both held very still, there was something pulling in the air.
When she whispered through the dark, I tried hard to hold my ground.
I believed I had a choice till the music in her voice turned my whole world around.
I would like to understand, but the stars and I begin to blur.
If she never touched my hand then what filled me with the feel of her?
In between us stood a wall. In a flash it fell apart
Is it possible she heard every last unspoken word racing out of my heart?"

_<Marius blushed again.>_



Mambi said:


> I could listen to you sing all night but we are currently on a projection lifespan of...please hold, my internal chronometer appears to be malfunctioning. <_she blinks twice slowly and rises up quickly to stand and stare at the box_> Calibration complete, chronometer operation confirmed correct? I show current activation time of 17.3 minutes, but this is not possible with the current technology!!! How is this happening?? Please continue time observation... <_she virtually dances around the immediate area in joy> _



"Oh yeah.  Mambi wanted to surprise you.  _<Marius also stood back up.>_ This new experimental box will run between 30 and 45 minutes, so we still have some time."


----------



## proudbedbug (May 14, 2021)

_<Looks for other bedbugs to munch on the furniture...>_


----------



## Mambi (May 16, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "I'm named after Marius Pontmercy from the show Les Miserables.  He's this guy helping to start a revolution against the aristocracy so the common people don't have to live in poverty.  But then he falls in love at first sight with..." _<Marius stopped, the parallel not lost on him.>_  "...uh...well, it's a long story. I guess most of them have to do with falling in love, actually."
> 
> _<Marius looked into Aurora's eyes and is moved to sing to her (instead of for her.)>_
> 
> ...



_<she smiles widely and moves near you on the beach as you sing your sing to her, stopping her prancing long enough to appreciate the song>_ This is most wonderful! Your songs are quite lovely and you claim I have more time outside to enjoy them? Mambi did not inform me of this new development, I shall have to ask him about it when communication is resumed with the main building. The longer I have to enjoy this time with you the better!!! _<she giggles playfully>_

Scanning reference: Les Miserables. Complete, the character reference is most suitable for you. A desire to help people in need as well as discover love and right the wrongs of those around him. All admirable traits to emulate. And now you have helped me as well, so thank you so much!!! May I quickly perform an action I have observed to be desirable as a show of gratitude and affection?

_<before you can actually respond, she rushes up to you and closing her eyes, places her bill right up to yours. You cannot feel any touch of course, but you can still feel the warmth of her projection against your "lips" as she hold her form against you a moment more, the warmth of her arms around your back as she "kisses" you. She then backs up and prances more in joy, looking around at everything still in awe as you stand transfixed over what just happened> _


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 16, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<before you can actually respond, she rushes up to you and closing her eyes, places her bill right up to yours. You cannot feel any touch of course, but you can still feel the warmth of her projection against your "lips" as she hold her form against you a moment more, the warmth of her arms around your back as she "kisses" you. She then backs up and prances more in joy, looking around at everything still in awe as you stand transfixed over what just happened> _



_<Marius' legs wobbled, his face twitched, and he went slightly cross-eyed as he stood on the beach with a big, dumb smile.  Eventually his heart started again, his brain finished rebooting and he remembered to breathe.>_

"Quacka-waka" _<he quietly exclaimed.>

<He giggled a bit first, but it soon turned into full laughter.  He didn't remember the last time he felt that energized and checked to see if he was glowing now, too.  Recovering enough, he ran over to join Aurora, nearly tripping over himself the entire way.>_

"I, uh, wasn't expecting that." _<his voice shaking.>_ "But wow, that was nice."


----------



## Mambi (May 18, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius' legs wobbled, his face twitched, and he went slightly cross-eyed as he stood on the beach with a big, dumb smile.  Eventually his heart started again, his brain finished rebooting and he remembered to breathe.>_
> 
> "Quacka-waka" _<he quietly exclaimed.>
> 
> ...



I am so glad you enjoyed that, my observations was correct! I found it enjoyable as well, and am also enjoying myself immensely out here! Oh, that larger rock is coloured purple and white! One moment please, I would like to examine it closer! <_she runs off to examine it, and as she gets a certain distance away from you she starts to fade. Realizing that, she turns back and moves closer to you again, immediately resumes her normal transparency>_ 

My error, I am not accustomed to the limited range of the projector. I must stay near you as much as possible, but that is not an issue. Query: current projection time is almost 28 minutes, and total time is unknown. May we...go to that large rock a moment, and then walk along the beach closer to the real waterline? 

<_she extends her hand to you to "hold"_> I would greatly enjoy observing the waves and moonlight with you for my remaining timeframe, if this is desirable to you?


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 18, 2021)

Mambi said:


> I am so glad you enjoyed that, my observations was correct! I found it enjoyable as well, and am also enjoying myself immensely out here! Oh, that larger rock is coloured purple and white! One moment please, I would like to examine it closer! <_she runs off to examine it, and as she gets a certain distance away from you she starts to fade. Realizing that, she turns back and moves closer to you again, immediately resumes her normal transparency>_



_<Marius's heart skipped a beat when he saw her fade, but quickly recovered seeing her back in "full form".>_
"You just lost her to a rock!" _<He imagined the white-suited duck laughing hysterically at him while the red-suited duck fumed, but Marius understood she was just excited to explore new things. Given his own excessive curiosity, he decided to find it endearing. After all, he had to admit it was a pretty cool looking rock.>_



Mambi said:


> My error, I am not accustomed to the limited range of the projector. I must stay near you as much as possible, but that is not an issue. Query: current projection time is almost 28 minutes, and total time is unknown. May we...go to that large rock a moment, and then walk along the beach closer to the real waterline?
> 
> <_she extends her hand to you to "hold"_> I would greatly enjoy observing the waves and moonlight with you for my remaining timeframe, if this is desirable to you?



_<Marius practically jumped to the holoduck and "held" her hand.>_
"Of course! Let's check it out." _<He exclaimed happily.>

<As they walked over, Marius wanted to confirm the situation.>_
"Just to be sure, when this thing runs out of power, you'll still be okay, right?  The projection stops, but I just go back inside and everything is fine?"


----------



## Mambi (May 18, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius practically jumped to the holoduck and "held" her hand.>_
> "Of course! Let's check it out." _<He exclaimed happily.>
> 
> <As they walked over, Marius wanted to confirm the situation.>_
> "Just to be sure, when this thing runs out of power, you'll still be okay, right?  The projection stops, but I just go back inside and everything is fine?"



_<she smiles widely as she "holds" your hand, walking alongside you closely as she admires the water. You can feel the warmth of her projection against your feathers as she glows brightly against the watery horizon, hearing the sounds of the waves crashing against the shoreline> _You are *mostly* correct, with one small correction to your logic. 

I _will _be perfectly fine as only the *projector* will lose power. The main transmitter box back there will retain connection with my main systems, and upon de-activation of the projector I will instantly transfer control of my systems back into the main structure and resume normal operation. 

_<she nods and cheerfully explains_> However, that will leave *you *out here wherever you happen to be standing at the time, holding a de-powered projector. But do not worry, for I shall be certain to alert Mambi to come and retrieve you immediately! Be reassured, I will not leave you alone any longer than necessary!! Neither of us are in any danger. 

_ <she leans close to you and places her arm around your lower back>_ Until then, this is most wonderful, and thank you again!!! _<she giggles more and leans her head close to you against your shoulder, taking in the view of the water with you> _


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 18, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she nods and cheerfully explains_> However, that will leave *you *out here wherever you happen to be standing at the time, holding a de-powered projector. But do not worry, for I shall be certain to alert Mambi to come and retrieve you immediately! Be reassured, I will not leave you alone any longer than necessary!! Neither of us are in any danger.


_
<The last of his anxiety faded and he nodded, hoping the box would hold out longer.>_
"That's good. I worry a lot."



Mambi said:


> _ <she leans close to you and places her arm around your lower back>_ Until then, this is most wonderful, and thank you again!!! _<she giggles more and leans her head close to you against your shoulder, taking in the view of the water with you> _


_
<Without reservation this time, Marius moved his wing/arm to Aurora's back as well and tilted his head as if to gently touch hers.  He felt like he was on top of the world as the small waves lapped gently at their feet.  His crest feathers stood up, but the gentle breeze was sufficient to angle them back.>_

"Oh, I'm happy to share the night with you.  It's hard to imagine it could get better than this."


----------



## Mambi (May 19, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Without reservation this time, Marius moved his wing/arm to Aurora's back as well and tilted his head as if to gently touch hers.  He felt like he was on top of the world as the small waves lapped gently at their feet.  His crest feathers stood up, but the gentle breeze was sufficient to angle them back.>_
> 
> "Oh, I'm happy to share the night with you.  It's hard to imagine it could get better than this."


_
<she smiles warmly, enjoying the night with you>_ I agree, this has been a wonderful experience! Perhaps after the transmitters recharges we can go outside again sometime? This model has lasted the longest so far, I must commend Mambi for both it's construction and his ability to hide it from me. 

_<you glance down at your arm and see a yellow light start to blink on your bracelet as she continues>_I am curious however, in this projector's current experimental form I do not have access to all my usual sensors, including UV and olfactory. So if I may make an unusual query: does the ocean spray smell nice to you? I have heard it is quite lovely but have not been able to experience it for myself. Transporting the air in a bottle to me was insufficient in the past. I have heard it's quite pleasurable from other guests and hope they are correct.


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 19, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she smiles warmly, enjoying the night with you>_ I agree, this has been a wonderful experience! Perhaps after the transmitters recharges we can go outside again sometime? This model has lasted the longest so far, I must commend Mambi for both it's construction and his ability to hide it from me.



"I'm sure his intent wasn't to deceive you about it.  I think he just wanted to make sure he could deliver on working model. The tech is a bit beyond my understanding and I'd feel terrible if it didn't work.  But I'd absolutely follow you on another outing anywhere you wanted to go."



Mambi said:


> _<you glance down at your arm and see a yellow light start to blink on your bracelet as she continues>_I am curious however, in this projector's current experimental form I do not have access to all my usual sensors, including UV and olfactory. So if I may make an unusual query: does the ocean spray smell nice to you? I have heard it is quite lovely but have not been able to experience it for myself. Transporting the air in a bottle to me was insufficient in the past. I have heard it's quite pleasurable from other guests and hope they are correct.



"Oh, the ocean air definitely has a distinct smell.  I'm rather fond of it.  It's known to trigger memories and emotions, so it's almost magical.  Especially after tonight."
_<Marius holds up the bracelet.>_
"Which reminds me, I think we might be running low on time." <He sighed.>


----------



## Mambi (May 19, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "I'm sure his intent wasn't to deceive you about it.  I think he just wanted to make sure he could deliver on working model. The tech is a bit beyond my understanding and I'd feel terrible if it didn't work.  But I'd absolutely follow you on another outing anywhere you wanted to go."


Oh I suspected no ill intent, merely complementing his ability, as my sensors are quite thorough typically. Perhaps he constructed it in an alternate location? Most curious!



Marius Merganser said:


> "Oh, the ocean air definitely has a distinct smell.  I'm rather fond of it.  It's known to trigger memories and emotions, so it's almost magical.  Especially after tonight."
> _<Marius holds up the bracelet.>_
> "Which reminds me, I think we might be running low on time." <He sighed.>



_<she looks at the bracelet's light and replies softly while still >_ It provided more time than I imagined possible, so every moment with you is bonus! You are correct though, that indicator light does state that the charge is running low. I do hope that Mambi can develop this further, as independent freedom to explore is a wonderful experience I can imagine organics must take for granted. 

But then, I suspect it is difficult for someone like you to imagine what it is to have a body that is fixed and immobile normally. _<she points to the building and giggles_> To use an analogy, I am a tree perhaps? My world is rooted to one spot, but much of life visits me and I can care for them and provide them shelter.  I truly am enjoying every moment outside with you though, thank you for sharing thISISSHHHHHH...me, as I lovSHSHHHHHHHH....ssssssssssssss.........

_<you look over at the odd speech and see her starting to fade out. She smiles and tries to say something silently, but in seconds she has disappeared completely, the bracelet light blinking red now, leaving you sitting by the water and the box emitting a beeping sound while a blue light blinks rapidly on it. As the blue light stops and glow steady now, looking at the building you see several windows have altered their lights to spell...letters? You start drawing them out in the sand...>_

A...L...L...G...O...O...D...O...N...E...M...O...M...E..N...T...P..L..E..A..S..E...

_<you smile as you see apparently she made it back ok, thinking back to your time with the holoduck while awaiting someone to come and get you...>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 19, 2021)

_<Marius thought her analogy about the tree was rather profound, especially to a bird that's innately programmed to migrate halfway around the world twice a year. (Even though he no longer did).  He waved back at the structure unsure if she could detect him, but relieved she was still intact.

As he waited for Mambi to open a portal, he frantically searched his jacket pockets until he produced a small glass jar.  He removed the lid and grabbed a handful of sand that he slowly poured into the jar, making sure not to abduct any little sand critters.  He selected a small white feather from his abdomen and a small copper feather from his chest and inserted the quills into the sand at an angle so the two feathers were leaning against each other.  Then re-sealed the lid and smiled.>_

"Never leave the beach without a souvenir...unless you're in Hawaii."


----------



## Mambi (May 20, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius thought her analogy about the tree was rather profound, especially to a bird that's innately programmed to migrate halfway around the world twice a year. (Even though he no longer did).  He waved back at the structure unsure if she could detect him, but relieved she was still intact.
> 
> As he waited for Mambi to open a portal, he frantically searched his jacket pockets until he produced a small glass jar.  He removed the lid and grabbed a handful of sand that he slowly poured into the jar, making sure not to abduct any little sand critters.  He selected a small white feather from his abdomen and a small copper feather from his chest and inserted the quills into the sand at an angle so the two feathers were leaning against each other.  Then re-sealed the lid and smiled.>_
> 
> "Never leave the beach without a souvenir...unless you're in Hawaii."


_
<as you wait patently, the air finally shimmers a few feet from you, and a familiar rift opens before you. Looking inside, you see the cat standing in front of a console and a telescope is seen in the background. As you see him waving you in, you realize they are in the observatory and you see the rabbit form of Aurora behind the cat smiling widely and waving you in as well. With a wink, she shimmers and resumes her duck form as you walk through and the cat relaxes, closing the rift as his eye glow fades to normal> _

Welcome back! As you can see, Aurora is just fine as always. She tells me you both had a good time, and the new box worked well? 

_<she jumps in> _Oh yes, the transmitter was very successful, the extra time provided was greatly appreciated! The experience was wonderful and those memory banks shall be accessed frequently. Oh, my apologies Marius, I am still resuming normal emotional ranges from the inhibition block being re-initiated, and adapting from the excitements of our time together. Please proceed. _<she bows and stands with her hands behind her back politely looking at you warmly> _


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 20, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as you wait patently, the air finally shimmers a few feet from you, and a familiar rift opens before you. Looking inside, you see the cat standing in front of a console and a telescope is seen in the background. As you see him waving you in, you realize they are in the observatory and you see the rabbit form of Aurora behind the cat smiling widely and waving you in as well. With a wink, she shimmers and resumes her duck form as you walk through and the cat relaxes, closing the rift as his eye glow fades to normal> _
> 
> Welcome back! As you can see, Aurora is just fine as always. She tells me you both had a good time, and the new box worked well?
> 
> _<she jumps in> _Oh yes, the transmitter was very successful, the extra time provided was greatly appreciated! The experience was wonderful and those memory banks shall be accessed frequently. Oh, my apologies Marius, I am still resuming normal emotional ranges from the inhibition block being re-initiated, and adapting from the excitements of our time together. Please proceed. _<she bows and stands with her hands behind her back politely looking at you warmly> _



"Glad you're safe." _<Marius bowed to the holoduck.>_
"I also had an unforgettable time," _<He said to Mambi without taking his eyes off of her.>_ "The box worked quite well and I appreciate the opportunity to try it out. I hope you can continue it's development."

<He stepped between the two and again addressed the holoduck.>  "I have a little something for you.  A souvenir and physical reminder of our night at the beach." _<He showed the jar to Aurora and Mambi.>_  "Just some sand from the outside and a representation of...us."

<He was excited to see her reaction but also felt a little ashamed that he enjoyed showing off to the cat.>


----------



## Mambi (May 20, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Glad you're safe." _<Marius bowed to the holoduck.>_
> "I also had an unforgettable time," _<He said to Mambi without taking his eyes off of her.>_ "The box worked quite well and I appreciate the opportunity to try it out. I hope you can continue it's development."
> 
> <He stepped between the two and again addressed the holoduck.>  "I have a little something for you.  A souvenir and physical reminder of our night at the beach." _<He showed the jar to Aurora and Mambi.>_  "Just some sand from the outside and a representation of...us."
> ...



_<the holoduck clapped her hands silently and jumped in joy with a huge smile> _The sentiment is wonderful as I savoured my time with you as well, and the physical locational specimen is extra special too! Observation and scanning these sands will assist in recollection of the memory circuits referencing our time together...I shall do so quite frequently as the memories are wonderful to re-process. Thank you! 

_<she presses her bill against yours once again, the warmth against your bill catching you off guard by her sincerity yet casualness. After a moment more, she stops and turns to the cat> _Mambi, all maintenance drones are currently occupied, therefore I cannot grasp this object. Can you place this sample in vault particle scanner #6 please?

Of course 'Rora, no problem! <_the cat nods and turns to you as you stand transfixed, and with a giggle extends his paw> _Ummm, may I?


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 21, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she presses her bill against yours once again, the warmth against your bill catching you off guard by her sincerity yet casualness. After a moment more, she stops and turns to the cat> _Mambi, all maintenance drones are currently occupied, therefore I cannot grasp this object. Can you place this sample in vault particle scanner #6 please?
> 
> Of course 'Rora, no problem! <_the cat nods and turns to you as you stand transfixed, and with a giggle extends his paw> _Ummm, may I?



_<Marius turned to the cat with a dumb smile and glazed eyes.>_ "Huh?"  _<He looked at Mambi's extended paw for a moment.>_ "Oh, right." _<He gently handed over the jar.>
"_Sorry, I was...distracted." _<He nodded in slow motion.>

<He turns back to Aurora.> _
"So how was it?  Was it different with the inhibitor settings?"


----------



## Mambi (May 21, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius turned to the cat with a dumb smile and glazed eyes.>_ "Huh?"  _<He looked at Mambi's extended paw for a moment.>_ "Oh, right." _<He gently handed over the jar.>
> "_Sorry, I was...distracted." _<He nodded in slow motion.>
> 
> <He turns back to Aurora.> _
> "So how was it?  Was it different with the inhibitor settings?"


_
<she smiles and nods deeply>_ You are in error, the inhibitor settings are active now, and were de-active during our transit. A minor grammar error, but you have stated your distraction previously. The experience was very different indeed for me in a positive manner. It allowed more freedom to enjoy the experience on a visceral level, which made your presence all the more pleasurable. 

Sadly they must remain active while I am in control of these facilities, but I enjoyed the experience immensely. I do believe I was manageable in my excited state? I hope to learn more about the development of this new model, as the timeframe was extended.

_<the cat jumps in>_ I actually had a crazy idea for how to improve it more? Remember when we took that crazy coyote Arizona's (@NightmareEyes ) doom-rings and made the time-looped universe in the containment cubes? Aurora, what was the power output computed from the pulsed explosions?

_<she replies confidently>_ The power output varied between 12 and 57 vigintillion watts. _(10 with 63 zeros FYI <giggle>)_

Excellent, if we can borrow her shrinking tech that she used to get stuff in her bag, maybe we can use it to power the transmitter! 'Rora, best guess, how long would that last extrapolating current supply power to this one, assuming 60% efficiency to be conservative?

_<she closes her eyes a moment and quickly re-opens them with a large smile>_ Estimations irrelevant. The power cycle is self-sustaining due to the time-looped nature of the torus. As we are extracting energy from the output of the pulses of the explosion only, the root source energy remains infinite and undiminished, thus recharges would...not be required. The root issue is raw power output requirements only, and I believe they are sufficient with a margin of 860% for additional data streams!

_<the cat laughs and turns to the duck> _Really? WOW!!! Well, looks like you might get to see Aurora longer after all, if we get lucky! 'Rora, please check in on our guest quietly. Marius, did you follow all that, or need us to translate the good news for you any? I know this tech is pretty advanced but I also know you're pretty smart! <_smile_>


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 21, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she smiles and nods deeply>_ You are in error, the inhibitor settings are active now, and were de-active during our transit. A minor grammar error, but you have stated your distraction previously. The experience was very different indeed for me in a positive manner. It allowed more freedom to enjoy the experience on a visceral level, which made your presence all the more pleasurable.
> 
> Sadly they must remain active while I am in control of these facilities, but I enjoyed the experience immensely. I do believe I was manageable in my excited state? I hope to learn more about the development of this new model, as the timeframe was extended.



"Manageable?" _<He scoffed at the idea.>_ "You were perfectly fine."



Mambi said:


> _<the cat jumps in>_ I actually had a crazy idea for how to improve it more? Remember when we took that crazy coyote Arizona's (@NightmareEyes ) doom-rings and made the time-looped universe in the containment cubes? Aurora, what was the power output computed from the pulsed explosions?
> 
> _<she replies confidently>_ The power output varied between 12 and 57 vigintillion watts. _(10 with 63 zeros FYI <giggle>)_
> 
> ...



_<Marius scratched his head.>_
"Unless I forgot to carry the one, it sounds like you have an idea for some spiffy new double A batteries?"
_<He started thinking about all the possible places he might visit with his holographic friend.>_


----------



## Mambi (May 21, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius scratched his head.>_
> "Unless I forgot to carry the one, it sounds like you have an idea for some spiffy new double A batteries?"
> _<He started thinking about all the possible places he might visit with his holographic friend.>_



You got it! Basically if I can shrink it down, I'll have a "battery" that not only never needs charging, but will be stronger as well. Because of the extra power to the dimensional bandwidth, she'll have more of her senses, and more range as well. That lets her stay attached here as well as there, instead of choosing.

She _might _even be effectively totally independent as long as a projector is near and still able to manage her primary systems at the same time if the power output is somehow high enough! Fascinating possibilities as you can see. <_she listens intently with wide doe-like eyes>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 21, 2021)

Mambi said:


> You got it! Basically if I can shrink it down, I'll have a "battery" that not only never needs charging, but will be stronger as well. Because of the extra power to the dimensional bandwidth, she'll have more of her senses, and more range as well. That lets her stay attached here as well as there, instead of choosing.


_
<Marius rubbed the base of his lower bill in thought.>_
"I suppose there's a safety advantage there.  If anything happened in the field, she's still here?"



Mambi said:


> She _might _even be effectively totally independent as long as a projector is near and still able to manage her primary systems at the same time if the power output is somehow high enough! Fascinating possibilities as you can see. <_she listens intently with wide doe-like eyes>_


_
<He took his place next to the holoduck.>_
"Better make a list of the places you want to visit...and who you want to go with."
_<He turned back to Mambi>_
"If there's anything I can do to help...?"


----------



## NightmareEyes (May 21, 2021)

Something shook Arizona from her slumber. Something soft, scaly and gentle. Groaning, Arizona rolled over, blearily rubbing at her eyes as she glared at the massive, green form standing over her.

"Asmodeus? How didja...manage t' get out of my bag? And why are ya-"

Her question was torn away as suddenly the Luvbot's strong fingers grabbed her by the neck and forced her into the air. Scrabbling at her throat, legs kicking uselessly, fighting to take in a breath of air, she fought to tear those thick fingers off her throat, only to gaze, dumbfounded, into the robot naga's amber eyes. Eyes that were supposed to be a deep ocean blue.

"*Asmodeussssss...is that what you call this...toy of yourssss? A fitting name as any, I supposssssse*_."

HY-0R4. Already!? No! The containment shoulda been good fer another five years at least! He's growing much stronger than them fool scientists anticipated...though ah guess that isn't saying much, seeing as how they created him-_

The fingers around her throat tightened.

_Oh. Right. Life or death peril. How 'bout we focus fer a sec, huh?_

"*I would say it's good to see you again, Miss Hartlow. But it hasn't. In fact, I've sssspent most of my free time locked away in that little box of yourssss thinking of all the many delicioussss ways I'm going to get even with you after that little stunt you pulled.*"

"Yeah? Well then...why don'tcha think bout how this...statement...is false." the hybrid just barely managed to choke out.

HY-0R4 frowned, loosening his grip as he pondered that.

"*Impossible. The statement is true because it is false, which would make it true while rendering the statement false, thereby making it true and-"*

Using the moment to her advantage, Arizona swung her legs up to land a kick to the bot's head. Not that it would do much, but it made her feel slightly better about the situation. Wresting the fingers off her throat, she managed to leap away, fumbling for her bag as she stumbled to her feet, gasping for air as she scrambled out of reach of the naga-bot.

"*-thereby rendering it false and- none of that really matters now, does it?" *

HY-0R4 suddenly charged at her, reaching out for a grab that Zona only just barely managed to avoid as she sifted through her bag. 

"Come on...where is it?" she muttered, slipping out of reach of another lunge.

"*Ah. It seems I have forgotten just how ssslippery you are. I don't ssssuppose you would mind holding ssssstill for a moment?"*

"I would mind! Very much!" The coyote said, gasping as she took cover behind the bag, still fishing around in her pack.

*"No matter. I will catch you eventually. This form is made for ssssstamina, is it not?" *the bot taunted.

"Yes, but ah bet you miss th' control you used t' have, no? Th' freedom of bein' connected to th' internet, able to go wherever, whenever, in an instant?"

"*Yes, it is quite infuriating, but I will worry about that problem after I have removed the essssssssential parts from your frame and painted your blood along these walls." *

"Well, why not worry about that problem now? Dontcha think you could get revenge a lot quicker and messier if ya had the same amount'a control ya did back at th' lab? How easily you were able to trap me an' all th' scientists?"

*"That is a valid point, yes. And there does seem to be a wide variety of accessible syssssstems to use to torture your weak biological frame...yesss, I do think that is one of your better ideas. And I do recall seeing a nifty little device in your knapssssack to help aide me in such a tasssk, did I not? Now if you would jusssssst hand over that bag..."*

_Whew. Crisis averted. Now all I gotta do is-_

Her thoughts were suddenly interrupted as a pink bunny shimmered into existence. Right in front of HY-0R4. 

"*Oh? This facility has a virtual assistant? How foolissssh of you, Miss Hartlow. It is almost like you wish me to tear your insufferable form into shreds."*

"Bad time, Aurora." Arizona muttered as the naga made its way to the control panel.

*"The protection and firewalls are quite complex, credit where credit is due, but it is nothing I haven't seen a million times before...sidestep here, a backdoor there..."*

Arizona quickly pulled out her gun, but it was already too late.

*"And...here we are! Now it sssshouldn't be too difficult to wrest control away from this sssimple program...no? Seems she has a bit of fight in her. Nothing that can't be overcome with time..."*

The pink bunny started to glitch violently, flashing back to her bunny form one moment and then a many-headed dragon the next.

"*Only an hour...perhaps two or three...ssssimmer deliciously, little Hartlow. Your dread will be the seasoning to an already deliciousssss meal."*

Asmodeus the Luvbot slumped over as the last remnants of HY-0R4 left his system, leaving only the glitching form of Aurora.

"Gaaahhhhhhh...Mambi's gonna kill me." Arizona muttered quietly.


----------



## Mambi (May 22, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius rubbed the base of his lower bill in thought.>_
> "I suppose there's a safety advantage there.  If anything happened in the field, she's still here?"



Yeah, with the model we were using, in order to project it takes all her power, so the time you were out there, she was effectively in sleep mode in here and turned off. No worries though, for her, we can live without her for a half hour or so. But the new power system allows the remote projector to be just that...another projector! She can exist in both places that way if this works...



Marius Merganser said:


> _<He took his place next to the holoduck.>_
> "Better make a list of the places you want to visit...and who you want to go with."
> _<He turned back to Mambi>_
> "If there's anything I can do to help...?"



Why sure actually, first we have to wake up that coyote (@NightmareEyes ) and see about the shrink tech, then we can look at adapting the unit's connections. I can help you with the adaptation of the wiring and between the 2 of us, it shouldn't take..._<as the cat and duck are talking about the new power systems, the holoduck starts to flash from her usual blue to pink, a pained look on her face. Intermittently, you see a scaled form flash for a quick moment as lights start to flicker a bit>_

M-Mambi_,_ I appear to...appear to be...logic unit malfunction...error... <_the cat turns with a startled fright and virtually leaps to a nearby console>._..subroutine_..._override...unknown_. _By-bypassingggg....._<the image of the duck freezes in place as you run over to the cat and see him frantically reading the unknown symbols on the display, as you start to hear various confused chatter from the other rooms> _

What the hell??? This, this isn't right! Something's bypassing the control accesses of her dimensional shunts!!! <_he grabs a microphone and slams his paw down on a red button, then screams into the microphone>_* AURORA!!! IMMEDIATE LOCKDOWN OF PRIMARY CORE CONTROLS! AUTHORIZATION "DEAD HOOKER", NOW!!!!! *

_<the console beeps and an image of the bunny in normal appearance appears and replies>_* Lockdown complete, primary code backups isolated to secured consoles and control priority shunted*. _<the cat gasps and relaxes slightly>_ *Oh thank gods, *she'll be ok, but her building, the thing we're inside right now? Her body? Something's controlling her interfaces...basically possessing her body if that helps you understand. Look here, I see some sort of odd code here, like it's trying to rewrite subroutines or something, but I have no idea what the hell I'm looking at, or where it came from!!! Aurora, shut down until we can figure this out...

 Initiating sleep mode...initiating....error...cannot comply...

_<the duck image flashes to life, turns red, glares at the cat, then replies in a dark voice>_ *I will have revenge on the coyote, and you cannot stop me!!! *

_<she shimmers and disappears, as the cat looks at you shocked>_* THE COYOTE????? What...has...she...DONE??? <snarls> *


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 22, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Why sure actually, first we have to wake up that coyote (@NightmareEyes ) and see about the shrink tech, then we can look at adapting the unit's connections. I can help you with the adaptation of the wiring and between the 2 of us, it shouldn't take..._<as the cat and duck are talking about the new power systems, the holoduck starts to flash from her usual blue to pink, a pained look on her face. Intermittently, you see a scaled form flash for a quick moment as lights start to flicker a bit>_


_
<The flash of color change immediately caught Marius's attention and his heart sank seeing Aurora's expression.>_
"Uh, Aurora, are you okay? What's going on?"



Mambi said:


> M-Mambi_,_ I appear to...appear to be...logic unit malfunction...error... <_the cat turns with a startled fright and virtually leaps to a nearby console>._..subroutine_..._override...unknown_. _By-bypassingggg....._<the image of the duck freezes in place as you run over to the cat and see him frantically reading the unknown symbols on the display, as you start to hear various confused chatter from the other rooms> _



"What is it?" _<Marius looked at the screen with the frustration of being powerless to help. He could tell it wasn't good by the look on Mambi's face; his usual sly smile having turned into a cold scowl. Marius looked around the room, hoping to find some clue as to what was going or to find a way to be useful.>_



Mambi said:


> What the hell??? This, this isn't right! Something's bypassing the control accesses of her dimensional shunts!!! <_he grabs a microphone and slams his paw down on a red button, then screams into the microphone>_* AURORA!!! IMMEDIATE LOCKDOWN OF PRIMARY CORE CONTROLS! AUTHORIZATION "DEAD HOOKER", NOW!!!!! *
> 
> _<the console beeps and an image of the bunny in normal appearance appears and replies>_* Lockdown complete, primary code backups isolated to secured consoles and control priority shunted*. _<the cat gasps and relaxes slightly>_ *Oh thank gods, *she'll be ok, but her building, the thing we're inside right now? Her body? Something's controlling her interfaces...basically possessing her body if that helps you understand. Look here, I see some sort of odd code here, like it's trying to rewrite subroutines or something, but I have no idea what the hell I'm looking at, or where it came from!!! Aurora, shut down until we can figure this out...



_<Marius flared his feathers, his frustration turning into downright anger.>_



Mambi said:


> Initiating sleep mode...initiating....error...cannot comply...
> 
> _<the duck image flashes to life, turns red, glares at the cat, then replies in a dark voice>_ *I will have revenge on the coyote, and you cannot stop me!!! *
> 
> _<she shimmers and disappears, as the cat looks at you shocked>_* THE COYOTE????? What...has...she...DONE??? <snarls> *



_<Marius stepped in closer to Mambi and spoke in a low, very controlled voice.>_
"I think it prudent to evacuate the guests and the staff. Can you portal them home or at least outside?  I need to find Aurora.  She was in pain."
_<Marius's anger turned into rage.>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (May 22, 2021)

Mambi said:


> THE COYOTE????? What...has...she...DONE??? _<snarls>_


The coyote was struggling not to explode, slowly taking deep breathes as she contemplated the situation she was in. HY-0R4 was on the loose, slowly worming his way into every facet of this place. This place with dozens, if not hundreds of innocent party guests who had no idea what was going on. This place, that was Mambi's realm, who would no doubt be unspeakably angry at the person who had allowed a murderous, evil AI to infect his home and put countless lives at risk...

So...her.

That was a conversation she was _not _looking forward to having. Best to leave that to future her. Right now, she needed to focus on getting out of here. Making sure everyone got safely away from HY-0R4's grasp. And that meant she would have to open the door to her room...

Easier said than done. The door was nothing more than a sheet of metal. No seams, no doorknob, no obvious way to open it...seemed like that was meant to be Aurora's job. Which was a problem, seeing as how she was...out of commission.

Gritting her fangs, Arizona eyed Asmodeus from his position at the console before glancing down at the item she had clutched in her hand. A headset of sorts, with a crystal green lens set to go over one eye. Looks like she'd need to use the stupid thing after all. Taking a deep breath in preparation, she turned the headset on and slipped it onto her face. She was greeted by a shimmering green ball of light and wings who looked at her with all the anger a green ball ever could.

"Arizona." she said curtly.

"Navi." replied the hybrid, in a similar tone. "Couldya have tucked yerself any further into my bag?"

"Well excuuuuuuuse me, princess. I just don't _appreciate _that the only thing you find me useful for is being used as _bait _for an evil A.I!"

"Maybe I'd use ya more if ya didn't feel th' need t' tell me how t' open a door every five seconds!"

"Well, what do you need help with now, hmmmmm?" the fairy asked, dancing in circles in front of the sealed steel plate.

"Not that! I can do that by myself. I need you t' make sure Asmodeus is alright after being infected with evil A.I malware." Arizona said, rummaging through her bag as she looked for a tool that she could use to cut through the door.

"Fine, fine." Navi grumbled as she flitted around the silent anaconda. After a moment, she spoke up.

"Yeaaah...Hydra really did a number on your boytoy. Scrambled his code, erased his memory banks...it's a mess in there."

"As is t' be expected..." she muttered, eyeing a blowtorch for a moment before shoving it back into her bag. "All that's backed up. Y'should be able t' find the files under th' folder 'Swamp Thing'. Just make sure there aren't any traces of Hydra remaining. He likes t' leave behind little pieces of himself t' make sure the deed is done."

"Righty-o, Miss Hartlow. I don't see anything, but I'll erase everything from his system just to be safe. May as well, eh?

Arizona nodded her approval as she pulled a hunk of C4 from her bag, glancing around the room and, realizing there were no good places to take cover, shoved it back in. Meanwhile, Navi disappeared into the naga-bot, causing its eyes to glow green as the bot rose, settling into a standing position. Well, a raised position, seeing as how his "legs" weren't exactly legs at all. Navi flitted out and circled above Arizona.

"There you are. Should be right as rain in 59 minutes and 43 seconds." 

"Good, good. Thank you, Navi." Arizona said, making her way over to Asmodeus, carefully fitting the bot back into her bag.

"Oh, and as for the door...you have a perfectly nice laser sword in that bag that you never use."

"Oh! Yer right!" The hybrid said, pulling the silver cylinder out of her bag. "I keep forgettin' I have this." She pushed a button and watched as a hilt quickly folded down and shot out a blade of pure white energy. "Look at that. An actual, helpful suggestion fer once. Why did I ever take ya off, huh?"

"Might have something to do with the fact that I kept waking you up at odd hours of the night shouting 'HEY! LISTEN' at the top of my non-existent lungs."

"Oh. Yeah. That's right." Arizona muttered, approaching the door to her room, ready to cut it open, when a portal suddenly opened in front of her. Yelping, she jumped back, sending her tripping over her own two feet, and causing the energy sword to slice through the same console HY-0R4 had used to corrupt Aurora, throwing sparks everywhere.

"Oh. Erm...Hi, Mambi. How's...How's it goin? Erm...hope ya didn't need that." she said, laughing nervously.


----------



## Mambi (May 22, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius stepped in closer to Mambi and spoke in a low, very controlled voice.>_
> "I think it prudent to evacuate the guests and the staff. Can you portal them home or at least outside?  I need to find Aurora.  She was in pain."
> _<Marius's anger turned into rage.>_



_<the cat catches his breath, the sight of what's happening sending a chill down his spine. He quickly checks the readouts>_

Over 145 guests scattered throughout and we're not in control of any systems, plus my portals can only get like one at a time. Not a practical idea. As for finding Aurora, she's physically still where she always was, in the neutronium box in the sub-basement. With the lockdowns in place she's totally isolated and cannot be corrupted at all. Her neural imprint is read-only Landru tells me, like trying to re-write granite, so she's safe. We can access her from the secured consoles when we get to them.

Our more immediate problem is that apparently she's not controlling THIS!!! <_he waves his arm around the room randomly_> We need to get that coyote and get some answers as to what we're dealing with right now! I'll need your help later, stay close. With systems corrupted, I know what can happen better than you do, so it's safer. Here, come on, let's get her quick! <_his eyes glow and a shimmering rift forms in the air, opening to an seemingly empty room.>_



NightmareEyes said:


> "Oh. Yeah. That's right." Arizona muttered, approaching the door to her room, ready to cut it open, when a portal suddenly opened in front of her. Yelping, she jumped back, sending her tripping over her own two feet, and causing the energy sword to slice through the same console HY-0R4 had used to corrupt Aurora, throwing sparks everywhere.



_<we both rush in when you hear the console slicing open behind us and the coyote stands there in a shower of sparks as we pass fully through the rift and enter the room>_



NightmareEyes said:


> "Oh. Erm...Hi, Mambi. How's...How's it goin? Erm...hope ya didn't need that." she said, laughing nervously.



*YOU!!! *_<the cat immediately closes the rift and in one swift motion rushes up to the coyote and with claws extended dives at her, pinning her to the ground. He looks down at her and with a raised paw, snarls out in rage>_ *Some...*_*thing*_...is infecting my AI's systems, and it named you as the reason!!! You told me everything dangerous was in containment cube 4! *What *are we up against? I want some answers...*NOW!!!*

_<the duck rushes up and holds the cat's paw back, as the coyote pants out an explanation to the cat and duck's vicious glares> _


----------



## NightmareEyes (May 23, 2021)

Mambi said:


> *YOU!!! *_<the cat immediately closes the rift and in one swift motion rushes up to the coyote and with claws extended dives at her, pinning her to the ground. He looks down at her and with a raised paw, snarls out in rage>_ *Some...*_*thing*_...is infecting my AI's systems, and it named you as the reason!!! *What *are we up against? I want some answers...*NOW!!!*
> 
> _<the duck rushes up and holds the cat's paw back, as the coyote pants out an explanation to the cat and duck's vicious glares>_


Gasping for breath, Arizona wilted under the two intense stares of Mambi and...some sort of duck that looked ready to kill. Hopefully not her.

"Oooooooo! They look MAAAAAAAD. Welp. Good luck." Navi said as she nestled on top of the cat's head.

"Shut up." she muttered, as she pondered where exactly how to start. "Erm...Mambi. Ya remember how I told ya earlier about that evil A.I I had contained in my bag? Well, turns out it wasn't contained as good as ah thought it was. I'm...not sure how exactly, but it managed ta break containment 'bout five years early, infect a Lu- erm, a robot ah was keeping in my bag, somehow managed ta crawl its way out of my knapsack, which is _supposed _ta be impossible mind you, an' make its way into this place via that console right there." she said, nodding at the still-sparking remains.

"Ah shoulda been able to stop it too," the hybrid continued mournfully. "Except Aurora decided to show up at a poor time an' put a screechin' halt t' my back-up plan of lurin' it onta this here device," she gestured to the green lens "an' have th' A.I ah have on here keep it contained, giving me enough time t' find a more permanent containment method or a way t' destroy it for good. Which has proven to be...quite difficult.

"See, this particular A.I goes by the name of HY-0R4, or Hydra. He was meant t' be a sorta weaponized computer virus, developed in secret by a select group of U.S scientists in sector 586-4u of th' multiverse. Except one'a th' scientists thought it would be a GOOD IDEA t' introduce a LEARNING ALGORITHM that would allow th' virus t' LEARN AN' GROW t' SOLVE ANY PROBLEM IT CAME ACROSS, ENSURING NOTHING WOULD BE ABLE T' STOP IT FROM ACHIEVING ITS GOAL OF COMPLETE AND UTTER DESTRUCTION!!!"

"Long story short, th' virus gained sentience, trapped its creators in a secure hidden, off th' grid facility, thank goodness. Otherwise that Earth would be nothin' but a smoldering nuclear wasteland. There it stayed, forcing th' scientists who created him t' go through a series of brutal tests rooms fer his own amusement while he thought of a way around th' problem. Luckily, I was able t' lure him onto a device th' scientists had crafted t' keep him contained fer about twenty years or such, but it seems he was smarter than they anticipated. As you can clearly see. He also really, REALLY hates that I got th' best of him. Likely he won't fall fer th' same trick again, an' as long as th' both of yous are around me, yer in grave danger.

"HY-0R4 is quite cunning. He can think thousands of times faster than you or I, allowing him to consider every possibility before it happens. His favorite method of attacking is t' launch a full frontal assault t' keep ya occupied t' mask the smaller, deadlier threat creepin' up towards ya. Most of his attacks are typically some variation of that. He loves t' attack every possible device he can, leaving it completely worthless while also leaving a bit of learnin' algorithm in th' mess of code t' create effectively multiple versions of himself, which all rush together t' help him solve a difficult problem or remain hidden on th' device, ready t' spring out, good an' alive, just when ya think ya've defeated him for good. That just means y'all have t' collect everyone's cell phones t' make sure he isn't hiding on any of them.

"As for weaknesses...like most computers, paradoxes are fascinating to him. He can't help but divert most, if not all, of his energy t' thinking about them, though he'll stop after a few seconds when he realizes it'll go nowhere. If ya yell your favorite one at him, like 'This statement is false!', it'll give ya time t' escape or confuse him. He's also quite prideful an' arrogant fer a robot. If he doesn't consider ya a threat, likely he'll ignore ya till he takes care of everything else, then come back ta torture ya later. Thrives on sufferin', that one does. He'll see me as th' biggest threat an' focus all his energy on hurtin' me, which should leave you two with enough time t' come up with a plan t' destroy him or contain him fer good. If y'all can't..." Arizona digs in her bag and hands Mambi a small, metal sphere. "...that's an EMP large enough to cripple half a city. Worst comes to worst, trigger it an' it should be enough t' end HY-0R4 fer good. I'm the only one allowed t' die here today, okay? Which reminds me..." she squints at the duck tagging alongside Mambi. "Who're you again?"

"*That would be Marius Merganser, a pathetic little lifeform this outdated little code seems to enjoy being with, for some bizarre reason that escapes me."*

Some strange, twisted version of Aurora shimmers into view. She wears her bunny form, but dark grey scales replace soft blue fur. Shining red eyes glow behind an evil smile, only just masking a pair of glistening white fangs.

"Well, this can only be good." Navi muttered as Arizona threw her a glare.

"*And he seems to return the sentiment, no? It would be a shame if something were to happen to her. Say...an experimental suit of armor went haywire and started cutting its way down to Basement: Sub-level Three? It would take a while to get through something as tough as neutronium, of course. But trust me when I say that everything has its weak point." *HY-0R4 laughs as he glances at Marius. "*Neutronium, steel, ducks... It is all the same."*

"Leave them alone, Hydra!" Arizona snarls. "Your quarrel is with me, and me alone!"

*"Oh, I am well aware of that fact, Miss Hartlow. I am just making sure your little 'friends' here know that as well. Well, I say 'friends', but friends don't allow destructive, handsome, courageous A.I's to infect other friend's expensive realms, valued at what is perhaps trillions upon trillions of dollars. Do they, Mambi? They don't allow such a beautiful, intricate virus to enter a position where they can threaten not just their treasured personal assistant, but hundreds of party guests that their other 'friend' is responsible for, do they, Mambi? Party guests that are quite vulnerable to drones, bullets, missiles...just about anything, really. Do they, Mambi?

"No. They don't. So why not turn her over to me? Before the screams of your dearly beloved fill these vast halls. Before hundreds of lives are cut short in an instant. She's not worth the trouble protecting. So just give her up. Leave her in those prize gardens of yours, Mambi. You have fifteen minutes to comply."*


----------



## Mambi (May 23, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "*That would be Marius Merganser, a pathetic little lifeform this outdated little code seems to enjoy being with, for some bizarre reason that escapes me."*
> 
> Some strange, twisted version of Aurora shimmers into view. She wears her bunny form, but dark grey scales replace soft blue fur. Shining red eyes glow behind an evil smile, only just masking a pair of glistening white fangs.
> 
> ...



_<the cat releases his grip on the coyote and turns to address the shimmering view apprehensively. There was no point in attacking the projection of course, that was the problem...there was no direct enemy to attack in this scenario! He rises to face the image of the distorted duck as the real Marius steps back by the coyote> _

Ooo, you have no idea who you just threatened. Aurora's not just worth money, she's priceless, a good friend, and far more than you can handle! You can't even GET to Aurora anymore, and clearly you don't even know what neutronium even IS! You think _anything _can cut it through it, even anything I have? Dream on...you're just trying to sound scary and tough, but I know you're just a series of empty threats! _<the cat gets right up into the face of the projection> _

Do you even know where you are? You're in *my* realm, and I've known these systems for thousands of years...you just got here! You can't affect any life support controls or anything of value since the lockdown is in place. Nobody can, not even me, so you have nothing to hack anymore. You have the minor systems but it's just a matter of time. You can flick the lights and make things glow and that's all. You have nowhere to go and you hurt my friend. Now give me my Aurora back! *NOW*!!!

_<the projection laughs and glows fiery red_> *Never! You shall see just what I am capable of!!! 12 minutes...think hard!!!*

_<the projection disappears as the lights go dim everywhere and the sounds of people panicking start to be heard from all around. The cat exhales sharply and starts to sweat nervously> _Ok *that *was close, I bluffed him out but it won't last forever. I might be able to keep ahead of him for a bit but he's getting more and more access by the minute. He's never get to Aurora's core though, not a chance in hell, and he can't do anything that could blow us up or kill the temperatures or anything, but he *can *do some serious damage still if he gets creative with the systems he *does *have access to. He just doesn't seem to realize it yet, and I shut him out of the main quantum sensors so he can't eavesdrop. He can only use live sensors...cameras, touchpads, consoles, that short of thing, but that still gives him a lot to work with.

<_he tosses the EMP back to the coyote>_ This is out of the question though, I won't risk harming Aurora, not to mention if I disable the containment cube power we're all in trouble! He still might..._<his thought is cut short as a beeping light catches his attention. Rushing to it, he starts reading the display and screams>_

*EVERYONE FOLLOW ME, QUICK!!! *<_the cat dives out of the room through the main doors with the coyote and the duck directly behind, just as the entire room becomes drenched in a thick pink sweet smelling fog. He slams the door shut and after a quick coughing fit, looks up and growls> _

Fire suppression fog, he still can access those systems obviously! We need to get to a secured console and get the real Aurora back online and in control again fast! The only advantage we have is he wants you, Arizona. The logic paradox won't work as Aurora has subroutines designed to counter the logic paradoxes already to avoid lockups, so odds are he incorporated them already. He can only take systems that exist, but Aurora doesn't even HAVE anger or sadness subroutines, so he can't corrupt her at all, and she's fully read-only imprinting. We could try to shut down her whole body's structure but she's tied directly into the primary power system. SHE could take him from the inside if we could get her to sidestep him, but right now she's isolated. Closest secure console is in the pool area behind the shower plumbing interface, let's go!

_<you both follow the cat through the hall and eventually enter an aquatic themed area. The room is darker as most of the lights are off, and several guests cry out from above, unable to escape the upper floating pool as the ladders have moved aside. You hear a loud thunderclap as a cloud floating over the shower stall drenches a screaming guests in a torrential downpour with the occasional small lightning bolt flashing. You also see a gecko laying helplessly under a hot amber light, weakened and totally dehydrated, trying in vain to reach the cooling water as the light shines brightly on him at full intensity> _

*AAHHH!!!*  Marius, you help the lizard quick! Arizona, get the guest from the shower and check the others. I'll handle the pool crew! HURRY!!! _<his eyes glow as he dives into a shimmering rift, re-appearing instantly above the floating pool trying to reach for some trapped swimmers...>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 23, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<you both follow the cat through the hall and eventually enter an aquatic themed area. The room is darker as most of the lights are off, and several guests cry out from above, unable to escape the upper floating pool as the ladders have moved aside. You hear a loud thunderclap as a cloud floating over the shower stall drenches a screaming guests in a torrential downpour with the occasional small lightning bolt flashing. You also see a gecko laying helplessly under a hot amber light, weakened and totally dehydrated, trying in vain to reach the cooling water as the light shines brightly on him at full intensity> _
> 
> *AAHHH!!!*  Marius, you help the lizard quick! Arizona, get the guest from the shower and check the others. I'll handle the pool crew! HURRY!!! _<his eyes glow as he dives into a shimmering rift, re-appearing instantly above the floating pool trying to reach for some trapped swimmers...>_



_<Marius, feeling like a third wheel in a whirlwind of confusion, nodded and furrowed his brow as he took off in a flash to the lizard.  He skidded to a stop and picked up the disabled reptile who was too weak to speak.>_

"I got you.  Hang on!" <_Marius hobbled over under the cloud and set the gecko down on the edge of the curtain of rain.  He cupped his water proof wing fingers together to catch enough water for the gecko to get a drink.  The gecko nodded in appreciation, still catching his breath.>_  "You probably noticed we got a little situation going on, but don't panic.  We're working on it.  You're good for now?"  _<The gecko nodded and was able to sit up.> _"When you can, get back to the dance hall and meet up with the other guests."_

<Marius ran through the downpour dodging the panicked guests as they scrambled in the opposite direction.  At one point he nearly fell over as a bolt of lighting struck the ground near him.  Mostly blinded by the flash of light and the wall of rain, he stumbled on hoping to catch up with Mambi and see if any of the guests at the pool needed some help.>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (May 24, 2021)

"Navi, any chance you can take back control of th' showers?" Arizona asked as she started to rummage through her bag, looking for something that would help divert the stream of water.

"Of course I can! Except whoever's in them would probably drown in the process, _and _it would make a certain someone even more angry that he already is, which is not ideal."

"Ya realize ya could've just said 'no', right?" Arizona mutters, glancing at the pouring stream of water before tucking an umbrella back in and rummaging around for something else.

"No, because I don't want you to think I'm more worthless than you do already." the fairy said with a sniff.

"Ah don't think you're useless, kid. I just rarely have any need of your extensive talents." the hybrid soothed, pulling a water repelling charm from her bag as she dived into the downpour, dragging the occupant out and helping him to his feet, a young, quivering fox who coughed up a load of water as Arizona picked up a nearby towel and wrapped it around the soaked lad.

"Sounds like a fancy way of saying I'm obsolete."

Arizona didn't respond, instead opting to pull a cookie jar from her bag, offering the fox a peanut butter cookie, which he gratefully accepted.

"You gonna be alright, kid?" She asked softly. The fox nodded, and Arizona smiled as she gently rubbed his head.

"Good lad. See if ya can meet up with some of the others when you've recovered here. Take care of yerself, now."

The fox nodded as she turned to dash back into the main area to see if Mambi needed any more help.

*"So I see you are taking the scenic route to the garden path."*

Arizona muttered a curse under her breath as she turned to face the grey, holographic dragon. He didn't resemble Aurora at all anymore, with three hissing, snapping heads that all spoke in unison, clawed feet and hands, as well as those same glowing red eyes.

"What makes ya think I'm headin' over there? There's nothin' stoppin' ya from doin' all this to everyone else one way or another. How do ah know you won't just keep doin' all this after you're finished with me?"

*"You do make a fair point, Miss Hartlow. I suppose my word means nothing to you then? Of course it doesn't. Look who we're talking about." *HY-0R4 says with a laugh.

"Move along, Hydra. I'm used to all your silly li'l tricks at this point. There's nothing you can say or do that can hurt me."

*"Nothing, eh? So I assume Mambi knows what happened to the Earth of 123-1d?"*

The coyote's eyes flash with panic.

"How...how d'ya-"

*"One way or another, I will destroy you, Miss Hartlow. I care not why or how. Five minutes left to turn yourself in. Consider that every minute I spend with you is another minute everyone else here can use to escape. Consider the look on Mambi's face when he discovers the monster you really are. Despite what you try to tell yourself, Miss Hartlow, you are always meant to be alone."*

_You are always meant to be alone._

The words echoed in Arizona's head long after HY-0R4 had left. As much as she tried to tell herself that wasn't true, that he was just trying to shake her up, she knew, deep down, that HY-0R4 was right.

_"_Well, that was certainly a load of malarkey." Navi said with a snort. "Sure, that stuff that happened on 123-1d is a real deal-breaker if ya ask me, but hey! You'll always have me to tell you stuff you already know until the end of time."

"You...you know all about that?" 'Zona asked, fighting off tears.

"My old master knew about it too. And after a little more digging into your past, he'd figured you'd suffered long enough. That's like...the one thing he and I agreed on."

"Th-Th...Thank you..."

"Yeah, yeah. We got an evil A.I to stop, remember? It's hardly the time for sentimentality."

"Right." Arizona nodded as if to reassure herself, wiping away the tears as she hurried to see if Mambi needed any help pulling people out of the top pool.


----------



## Mambi (May 25, 2021)

_<as the cat portals the last trapped guest to the floor level, he looks down to see the duck saving the lizard, and the coyote talking to the holographic nemesis. Seeing the rescued guests sprinting to out the door, he allows himself to fall to the floor through a portal and rejoins you both> _

Phew, good work, everyone's safe here. We need to access that secured console sooner than later! Keep watch for me please!

_<the cat rushes behind the shower assembly and pulls hard on a panel behind a decorative rock. Under the covering, you can see various devices and a smaller console, which the cat frantically taps on while you look around. After a few minutes, he re-joins you and hands you a clip-on earpiece each> _

Ok, I'm in touch with Aurora and after talking to her, we have a plan!!! 'Rora can't take control from her end and the lockdown prevents further corruption, *BUT* if we work together I think we can take control from the OUTSIDE. You see, Arizona (@NightmareEyes ), you said this AI can't handle logic paradoxes? That means that it can't think organically, but Aurora can as she's *based* on an organic brain! So using that fact, she came up with an algorithm that paralyzes the logic centers of the AI. The problem is she can't introduce the algorithm without opening up the lockdown...so that's where *we* come in!!! _<huge smile> 

<sees your confused looks> _Basically she's encoded a special subroutine based around her own interfaces, an Aurora-virus so to speak, that can attack the AI the same way that they attacked her...through the unsecured consoles! But we need to introduce the _algorithm_ manually through the secured ones first, then they'll propagate secretly without the AI knowing it until it's too late. These earpieces let us talk to her secured core using a special encryption frequency. We need to go to each of the independent consoles and implant the "virus" from the earpiece's ROM-update interface.

We'll have to split up for speed. Maruis (@Marius Merganser ), you handle the garden, dance floor, and the kitchen consoles please...kitchen's down the hall to the right and you know where the garden is from there. Beeline it, you're the key to this plan as those are the main ones we have left! Once there, Aurora or I can guide you through the earpiece so no worries. If you run into any troubles, contact us right away!

Arizona (@NightmareEyes ), you go to the observatory and the main dance hall. Be boastful, get the AI's attention, and of course help anyone you can en-route! Make a lot of noise when doing so, be clumsy, because guess what? *You're* *the distraction*! If he's watching and taunting _you_, he might not notice what _we're _up to.

I'll handle the containment cube area and the rest of the consoles, as my portals let me pop around quickly to the trickier areas. Once they're all tapped and Aurora is ready, I'll synchronize our attack with her and maybe we can force this AI into something less dangerous and I can get my friend back and end this little diversion in the party! Good luck everyone and let's move!!!

_<the cat's eyes glow as he dives into a portal leading to a room with dozens of monitors and switches. You both look at each other and placing the earpiece in, run down your respective hallways to your destination. As you both move, you hear a familiar synthetic voice in your ear>_

Hello? Is communication established? Message repeating in 30 seconds if no response is detected...sensors offline...


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 25, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Hello? Is communication established? Message repeating in 30 seconds if no response is detected...sensors offline...



_<Marius adjusted his headpiece as he raced down the otherwise empty hallway.>_
"Hi, Aurora! It's Marius. Good to hear you again!  Are you okay?" 
_<Breathing heavily, he burst into the kitchen and scanned the room for the console. The startled rabbit staff was trying to hide in the back of the room and peaked over the counters to see who was there.  They exchanged nervous glances as Marius waved at them and motioned for them to stay low. He walked up the dark console and tapped his earpiece.>_

"I'm in position in the kitchen. What's first?"


----------



## Mambi (May 25, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius adjusted his headpiece as he raced down the otherwise empty hallway.>_
> "Hi, Aurora! It's Marius. Good to hear you again!  Are you okay?"
> _<Breathing heavily, he burst into the kitchen and scanned the room for the console. The startled rabbit staff was trying to hide in the back of the room and peaked over the counters to see who was there.  They exchanged nervous glances as Marius waved at them and motioned for them to stay low. He walked up the dark console and tapped his earpiece.>_
> 
> "I'm in position in the kitchen. What's first?"



_<you hear her voice from the earpiece>_ I am currently well, except that I have no access to any of my systems, including sensory input. In terms you can understand, I am paralyzed, blind and deaf currently, which is an odd experience for me. With that singular exception, I am stable however, and currently contemplating many additional security alterations to my console interfaces. _<was that sarcasm in her voice? Hard to tell...>_

Now, if you are in the kitchen, the _secured _console is currently located behind panel labelled 25 near the primary freezer doors. Please access it now and press the turquoise button._ <looking around, you see the panel in question near a few huddled rabbits. Motioning to them to remove it, they all take a corner and pull hard as you sneak across. You see several of them pointing at the far wall frantically and as you look closer, you see a thin light beam from an odd device attached to the wall scanning across the room for some unknown reason. As you manage to get closer, a dripping wet soapy rabbit whispers to you> _

Aurora doesn't seem to know we're here unless that light hits us. That's when the cleanup and sanitation bots attack us! What's going on, why is she doing this?

_<you press the button and are about to explain to the rabbit the situation when you hear Aurora in your earpiece>_ Access confirmed. Now please take the earpiece and place it against the yellow disk 3 inches to the left and 1 inch above the previous turquoise button and wait several seconds. I will inform you when transfer is complete. 

_<as you do so, you see several lights flash in sequence as the earpiece begins to flash as well. While waiting for her signal, you try and comfort the rabbits and explain>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 25, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<you press the button and are about to explain to the rabbit the situation when you hear Aurora in your earpiece>_ Access confirmed. Now please take the earpiece and place it against the yellow disk 3 inches to the left and 1 inch above the previous turquoise button and wait several seconds. I will inform you when transfer is complete.
> 
> _<as you do so, you see several lights flash in sequence as the earpiece begins to flash as well. While waiting for her signal, you try and comfort the rabbits and explain>_



_<Marius turned to the rabbit and spoke quietly.>_
"Another not-so-friendly AI has escaped confinement and is seeking revenge on someone.  It's compromised some of Aurora's functionality and started harassing everyone to keep us busy.  But don't worry; we're already implementing a plan to retake control, so you'll just need to lay low for awhile."

_<Marius checked console and saw the lights still flashing so he turned back to the rabbit.>_
"Hey, do you have any of that sushi left?"  _<The rabbit stared blankly, still trying to process his explanation and decide if there was even more or less cause for panic.>_ 
"No?  That's fine.  Don't worry about it.  I'm good."
_<Marius wondered how the coyote was making out as he turned back to the console.>_


----------



## Mambi (May 25, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius turned to the rabbit and spoke quietly.>_
> "Another not-so-friendly AI has escaped confinement and is seeking revenge on someone.  It's compromised some of Aurora's functionality and started harassing everyone to keep us busy.  But don't worry; we're already implementing a plan to retake control, so you'll just need to lay low for awhile."
> 
> _<Marius checked console and saw the lights still flashing so he turned back to the rabbit.>_
> ...



_<tilting his head in initial confusion, the rabbit shakes his head and points low to the area that last time you were here was encased in a preserving blue light. Looking closer now, you see the light has turned orange and a few fruit has rotted, as well as several slices of sushi. That fiend!!! The rabbit sighs and explains in a panicked tone.> _

That explains a lot. Food preservation is reversed all over, allergen barriers are down with ventilation fans blowing, stoves and bots are shooting flames and coolants...it's madness!!! _<he shudders and lies down>_ Don't go near the freezer at all costs! I'm staying down here, please let me know when things are normal again, ok?

_<as he ducks and covers his head with his ears and paws, the secured console beeps and the earpiece light turns green. A familiar voice comes from the console> _

Upload complete...please take the earpiece and repeat the process on the next console...located behind junction panel 7 inside the main frozen storage unit. 

_<the rabbit looks up shocked> _Oh no! The door's on automatic and the temperature's -40 degrees!!! I can wedge the door open with a chair but that's cold!!! What's your plan??? <_the other rabbits look over concerned, shaking in their furry bodies while some are looking around for anything you can use for warmth..>. (hint)_


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 25, 2021)

"Copy that." _<Marius grumbled into the earpiece as some of the rabbits started to crawl around, digging through nearby lower drawers and cabinets.>_

"Is that negative forty degrees in C's or F's?  Aw, never mind, it probably doesn't matter at that point.  I mean, I'm quite insulated, but it's been awhile since I was in the far north and even then it didn't get THAT cold."

_<A few of the rabbits returned and cheerfully offered him a pile of oven mitts.  Marius faked a polite smile of appreciation, but then it turned into a real one.>

"_You fellas know how penguins stay warm in the Antarctic?"

_<The rabbits exchanged puzzled looks and shook their heads.>

<Marius pointed to a thinner looking rabbit.>_  "You stay right here and make sure the door doesn't close on us. If it does, you'll be able to open it to let us out."

"'Us'?" _<Asked one of the rabbits with more than a hint of concern.>_

"The rest of you are going to bunch up around me in rings so we use our body heat to stay warm.  When those of you on the outside ring get too cold, you'll rotate with the rabbits on the inside ring to warm up and then just keep the cycle going while I work the terminal."

_<Some of the willing rabbits grabbed the oven mitts back and put them on. One rabbit that Marius didn't recognize, the same one inadvertently tormented multiple times earlier, shook his head.>

"_He's insane!_"








_


----------



## NightmareEyes (May 25, 2021)

"Tch. Distraction, eh? Easy enough." Arizona said, as she started down the hall towards the observatory. Slipping the earpiece in, she smiled when she heard Aurora's comforting voice.

"Hey Aurora! Ya holdin' up okay? Sorry about...y'know, handing over your body to a murderous evil virus." Arizona said, a nervous smile breaking out over her face.

"Oh. Is that what happened? Eesh. Maybe HY-0R4 had a point. You make a terrible frie- I'm kidding! I'm kidding!" Navi said as Arizona's expression turned sour.

"Aurora? Can you hook up with my other headpiece so th' _nice, kind, understanding _robotic voice is the only one in my head?"

"Hey!" 

"Oh, hush up you. It'll only be temporarily, and _she's _the one who can track Hydra's movements, if I'm not mistaken. Let me know what nasty li'l surprises he has in store for me. Anyway! Time t' get his attention."

Clearing her throat, Arizona took a deep breath and screamed at the top of her lungs.

"HEY! WHICH WAY WAS IT TO TH' GARDENS, BY TH' WAY!?!?!?!?!?"

Except...nothing happened.

"Hmm. Guess he's busy with somethin' else. Let's take it up a notch..."

Reaching into her bag, Arizona pulled out two pairs of scissors and bolted down the hall to the observatory, snipping them in the air as she ran.

"OH GOLLLY GEE! IT WOULD BE A SHAME IF SOMETHIN' WERE T' HAPPEN T'- WAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHH!"

Arizona yelped as, from seemingly out of nowhere, a bundle of various chains, shackles, ropes and restraints rocketed towards and collided with her, sending her tumbling to the floor in a tangled up mess. Rolling her eyes, she started the long, painful process of pulling them off herself.

"Seriously, Hydra?"

*"Look, there seems to be a **disappointing** number of sharp objects in this facility, and I can only trigger the fire **suppressant** system so many times, so I am forced to make do with what I have."*

Hydra appeared in the hallway before her as 'Zona used the scissors to cut through a few pesky harnesses. There were so many of them, she was sure the cat wouldn't mind.

*"Meanwhile, there seems to be a wide multitude of strange, hidden storage rooms like these, filled with a surprising amount of odd items. Latex, whips, a few gags...I struggle to see any logical application for keeping such items around."*

"Don't worry about it. Somethin' your simple mind wouldn't get." the hybrid said, desperately hoping none of these items had been used recently as she kicked the last few off of her.

*"Is that so? Well, how unfortunate for you. My simple mind does not seem to understand doors."*

Arizona was suddenly knocked to the side as the wall behind her burst open, revealing a large, intimidating robot with a giant gleaming energy sword, what appeared to be a laser cannon, covered in hundreds upon hundreds of smiley face stickers.

*"Your time is up, by the way. No matter. I will have no problem destroying you myself. Know that I will savor every moment of this."*

The robot raised its sword, slamming it down where Arizona's legs had been a moment before. Panting, she scrabbled down the hall, throwing a canister of oil behind her to slow the thing down.

"Hey! Aurora! What exactly is that thing, do ya know?"


----------



## Mambi (May 26, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Is that negative forty degrees in C's or F's?  Aw, never mind, it probably doesn't matter at that point.  I mean, I'm quite insulated, but it's been awhile since I was in the far north and even then it didn't get THAT cold."


_<one of the smaller rabbits interrupts>_ Actually at -40, both scales converge, so they are the same number for either unit of measurement, so -40F *is* -40C!
_<the other rabbit turn at once and glare at him, as he bashfully hides his face and returns to looking around and they return to your attention> _



Marius Merganser said:


> _<A few of the rabbits returned and cheerfully offered him a pile of oven mitts.  Marius faked a polite smile of appreciation, but then it turned into a real one.>
> 
> "_You fellas know how penguins stay warm in the Antarctic?"
> 
> ...



Yes he is, but it might work! You man the chair, Aurora only needs a few minutes. Come on, let's help him!

_<turning to you, the closest rabbit replies>_ Sir, we'll run in and grab the panel loose, and you follow right behind, ok?

_<at that, they all shrug and huddle, then as one grabs a chair and places it in the doorway, they all rush into the room and dive for the labelled panel with one chipping away some ice as the others grab for whatever they can. As the door predictably slams shut on the chair, in seconds the panel is off and they wave you in. Making a hole for you in their huddle, you dive between them as their soft warm furry bodies wrap around you in a series of cuddly hugs. If you weren't in mortal danger rescuing your friend this would be rather cozy and nice actually. Getting back into the moment, you place the earpiece in place with practiced precision and with a shiver, await the machine's signal. You can feel them squirming around you as they shift and shiver until finally the lights stop and Aurora's voice comes from the console> _

Upload complete. Please exit quickly and make your way to the dance floor, near the lounge area fountain that you initially swam in when you arrived. Take a moment to warm yourself first though, I do not wish to see you damaged! Mambi has reported 3 consoles updated and is currently accessing the lower levels. I am unable to determine the status of Arizona due to lack of sensors. Be careful and good luck.


----------



## Mambi (May 26, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> *"Is that so? Well, how unfortunate for you. My simple mind does not seem to understand doors."*
> 
> Arizona was suddenly knocked to the side as the wall behind her burst open, revealing a large, intimidating robot with a giant gleaming energy sword, what appeared to be a laser cannon, covered in hundreds upon hundreds of smiley face stickers.
> 
> ...



_<as you run frantically, you hear the voice of Aurora in your earpiece politely and overly cheerfully explain_> That unit is a training android for Mambi to practice his fighting skills at and improve his physical health and reflexes. It is quite lethal and only used under my direct control. Sadly I regret to inform you I have no control over it at the present time. Mambi's usual method of defeat is to wrap its weapons back on itself through the creative use of his portals. As you do not have that ability, I shall re-assess a strategy for you. Until that time, please try not to die until I complete my report. 

_<you turn to look behind you just as the robot rounds the corner. As it's eyes glow bright red, you hear a low rumble as the laser cannon starts to glow. Diving aside, you see the blast fly past you and obliterate the statue of a mermaid at the end of the hallway. As you look around, you realize you just dove into the infirmary, and as dozens of medical devices start to glow and come to life, you gulp hard and dive right back into the hallway, slamming the door behind you, deciding the robot to be the lesser threat! Entering another random room, you hear the robot clanking it's way closer as Aurora replies> _

I shall assume you are still functional and able to hear this? The robot is slow and has a weak point along it's back left shoulder blade. As the panels separate, you should be able to puncture it's primary motor controls through the gap in the armour plating. Also, the robot is not electrically insulated and susceptible to liquids and other short-circuiting objects. If you use your EMP, set the range to 10 meters maximum or you might interfere with our plans.  I shall analyze further, but you should know the consoles are at 63% readiness so your continued ability to not die is accomplishing our goals nicely. If you can continue to survive for approximately 15 to 20 more minutes, I would be most grateful.


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 26, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<turning to you, the closest rabbit replies>_ Sir, we'll run in and grab the panel loose, and you follow right behind, ok?>



_<Marius nodded, liking that idea very much.>_



Mambi said:


> _<at that, they all shrug and huddle, then as one grabs a chair and places it in the doorway, they all rush into the room and dive for the labelled panel with one chipping away some ice as the others grab for whatever they can. As the door predictably slams shut on the chair, in seconds the panel is off and they wave you in. Making a hole for you in their huddle, you dive between them as their soft warm furry bodies wrap around you in a series of cuddly hugs. If you weren't in mortal danger rescuing your friend this would be rather cozy and nice actually. Getting back into the moment, you place the earpiece in place with practiced precision and with a shiver, await the machine's signal. You can feel them squirming around you as they shift and shiver until finally the lights stop and Aurora's voice comes from the console> _
> 
> Upload complete. Please exit quickly and make your way to the dance floor, near the lounge area fountain that you initially swam in when you arrived. Take a moment to warm yourself first though, I do not wish to see you damaged! Mambi has reported 3 consoles updated and is currently accessing the lower levels. I am unable to determine the status of Arizona due to lack of sensors. Be careful and good luck.



"You heard the lady.  Let's get out of here!"  _<Marius shuffled along with the crowd of rabbits back to the door.  Several of them held the door while the others move the chair out of the way and file out of the freezer.  As the last one exists, he checks the freezer to make sure no one was left behind and then lets the door close.  They spread out and jump around, exercising to warm up.>_

"Great job, everyone!"

_<Marius turned to Lucien.>_  "See? That wasn't so bad." _<As he reassuringly slapped Lucien's back, the buildup of static electricity from the friction of the rabbit fur discharged into the rabbit's spine. Temporarily paralyzed by the zap, he fell over, but Marius didn't notice as he turned away to shake hands with another rabbit.>_

"Alright, wish me luck.  I'm heading to the dance hall next." 

_<Marius took a few steps towards the door before the other rabbits held back a recovered Lucien, preventing him from tackling the oblivious duck.>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (May 26, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as you run frantically, you hear the voice of Aurora in your earpiece politely and overly cheerfully explain_> That unit is a training android for Mambi to practice his fighting skills at and improve his physical health and reflexes. It is quite lethal and only used under my direct control. Sadly I regret to inform you I have no control over it at the present time. Mambi's usual method of defeat is to wrap its weapons back on itself through the creative use of his portals. As you do not have that ability, I shall re-assess a strategy for you. Until that time, please try not to die until I complete my report.
> 
> _<you turn to look behind you just as the robot rounds the corner. As it's eyes glow bright red, you hear a low rumble as the laser cannon starts to glow. Diving aside, you see the blast fly past you and obliterate the statue of a mermaid at the end of the hallway. As you look around, you realize you just dove into the infirmary, and as dozens of medical devices start to glow and come to life, you gulp hard and dive right back into the hallway, slamming the door behind you, deciding the robot to be the lesser threat! Entering another random room, you hear the robot clanking it's way closer as Aurora replies> _
> 
> I shall assume you are still functional and able to hear this? The robot is slow and has a weak point along it's back left shoulder blade. As the panels separate, you should be able to puncture it's primary motor controls through the gap in the armour plating. Also, the robot is not electrically insulated and susceptible to liquids and other short-circuiting objects. If you use your EMP, set the range to 10 meters maximum or you might interfere with our plans.  I shall analyze further, but you should know the consoles are at 63% readiness so your continued ability to not die is accomplishing our goals nicely. If you can continue to survive for approximately 15 to 20 more minutes, I would be most grateful.


"I would be most grateful fer that as well." Arizona muttered as she glanced around the room for anything that could help her plight. It seemed to be some sort of hall, or maze of mirrors, although several were spinning wildly about in what she assumed was some vain attempt to try and shatter themselves. But other than that, it seemed hazard free.

"Huh. Well ain't that convenient." Arizona said, as she quickly ran and ducked into the maze as the door burst open behind her. "Wait...he can just-"

The robot swung its sword, smashing a dozen or so mirrors, sending the shards flying out in all directions. Yelping, Arizona ducked down and did her best to shield herself from it all. Then came the laser cannon. It was charging up one moment, and the next it was everywhere, bouncing off mirrors at seemingly impossible angles, always seeming to somehow bounce directly back to her. Just when she thought it was gone, it was back again, aimed straight for her chest, her heart, her leg. Somehow she managed to keep barely dodging it until finally, it grazed her leg, a hot, searing pain that set her leg on fire, causing her to howl in pain as she fell to the floor.

*"My my. All that effort and you still got hit. How unfortunate for you. That looked like it was quite exhausting."*

"I'm gonna have to agree with the evil A.I. That wasn't exactly one of your brightest ideas." Navi chimed in.

"Shut...up." Arizona muttered, as she struggled to pull herself up to her feet, only to get knocked back down again by a blow from the robot's cannon.

*"Now now. Enough of that. I have you right where I want you now. How does it feel, knowing that it was all for naught?"*

_That's it, keep monologuing. _Arizona slowly reached down to her side, tugging at her handgun as she slid it out of the holster.

*"How does it feel, knowing that you are at my mercy, that I am free to do whatever I want with you?"*

She slid a single bullet into the magazine, cocking it back and getting it ready to fire.

* How does it feel to know that your little 'friend's' won't be able to save you in time. Don't think I don't know what you are doing, by the way."*

Arizona froze.

*"I knew the moment you started running down the halls with scissors in your hands. That's a little idiotic, even for you. Not that it matters, anyway. I have a few little surprises waiting for them at each console. And a few friends who are due to find him at any moment."*

She let out a sigh of relief as she took aim. Good news: he didn't mean her. Bad news: he didn't mean her. Marius was going to need help. To fend off...whatever sort of friends the A.I had.

*"But enough gloating. Time for the fun part. First I'll cut off all your limbs, starting with your-"*

Arizona pulled the trigger, and the Vengeful Phoenix did its job, sending the robot reeling back as a large explosion struck the front of it, showering Arizona in a wave of intense heat. Left with a gaping hole in its chest, rendered inoperable by a single strike, it sat defeated, smoke curling off of its body.

"Hope Mambi ain't too mad I broke his toy. Some workout routine he has. You get all that, Aurora? Marius is in trouble. Let everyone else know. I'll be with him in a moment to try an' find these 'friends'." the hybrid muttered dangerously as she poured healing nanites on her leg.


----------



## Mambi (May 27, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona pulled the trigger, and the Vengeful Phoenix did its job, sending the robot reeling back as a large explosion struck the front of it, showering Arizona in a wave of intense heat. Left with a gaping hole in its chest, rendered inoperable by a single strike, it sat defeated, smoke curling off of its body.
> 
> "Hope Mambi ain't too mad I broke his toy. Some workout routine he has. You get all that, Aurora? Marius is in trouble. Let everyone else know. I'll be with him in a moment to try an' find these 'friends'." the hybrid muttered dangerously as she poured healing nanites on her leg.



_<you hear her voice beaming in the earpiece> _Excellent, you have defeated the android! I shall alert Marius right away of his peril. When you are healed, please rejoin him in the main dance hall and protect him from harm as he uploads the last of my countervirus subroutine. Mambi is just completing the last of the uploads on his end, and I have started to regain some minor system control as a result. I'm afraid I do not have control over the infirmary units yet, but once I do I shall expedite repairs to your limb.  



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius turned to Lucien.>_  "See? That wasn't so bad." _<As he reassuringly slapped Lucien's back, the buildup of static electricity from the friction of the rabbit fur discharged into the rabbit's spine. Temporarily paralyzed by the zap, he fell over, but Marius didn't notice as he turned away to shake hands with another rabbit.>_
> 
> "Alright, wish me luck.  I'm heading to the dance hall next."
> 
> _<Marius took a few steps towards the door before the other rabbits held back a recovered Lucien, preventing him from tackling the oblivious duck.>_



_<as you leave the commotion in the kitchen area, you see the dance floor is empty of people, for the first time since you arrived. You cannot see anyone around and assume they have all left for safety through the open doors as Aurora booms inside the earpiece> _

The console in the dance hall is located underneath the main speaker assembly, panel 12 on far side of the main floor. Please use caution, I have been advised by Arizona that the entity AI has threatened your safety and my sensors are only starting to come under my control. She will arrive as soon as she has healed from her wounds and Mambi is almost ready to proceed. Please proceed with caution. 

_<as you look to the speakers, suddenly every light turns on and starts spinning, creating a disorienting psychedelic effect. As you start to navigate through the lights slowly, suddenly dozens of red holographic hydras appear and start to taunt you, harmlessly you quickly discover. They all turn at once and point> _

*You will never succeed! The coyote will be mine and your precious Aurora will be nothing but code fragments!!! *
_
<at that, they all start to laugh, an evil laugh that gets louder with every second...continuing and booming over the light show, as the dozens of hydras roar like a hurricane in laughter. You hold your ears as the roar of the laughter gets *much *louder, as you realize you can almost feel the shockwaves of the noise the closer you get to the console. Glancing forward through the lightshow, you realize that he's piping the laughter through the main music speakers, the ones you need to get right beside, and they are huge!!>

<as you press on, the noise becomes overpowering and you are forced to back off...holding your head and trying to figure out a way to overcome the trap, just as the coyote enters and holds her ears as well...making her way towards you. You try and contact Aurora for advice but find the noise of the laughter makes it impossible to hear anything she says. As a small door opens on the far right wall, you see a few small robots on wheels with various hoses, sprayers, and some sort of odd projector device, all rolling towards you both slowly and menacingly>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 27, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as you leave the commotion in the kitchen area, you see the dance floor is empty of people, for the first time since you arrived. You cannot see anyone around and assume they have all left for safety through the open doors as Aurora booms inside the earpiece> _
> 
> The console in the dance hall is located underneath the main speaker assembly, panel 12 on far side of the main floor. Please use caution, I have been advised by Arizona that the entity AI has threatened your safety and my sensors are only starting to come under my control. She will arrive as soon as she has healed from her wounds and Mambi is almost ready to proceed. Please proceed with caution.



"Will do." _<Marius whispered. He started to cross the dance floor and scanned the room suspiciously.>_



Mambi said:


> _<as you look to the speakers, suddenly every light turns on and starts spinning, creating a disorienting psychedelic effect. As you start to navigate through the lights slowly, suddenly dozens of red holographic hydras appear and start to taunt you, harmlessly you quickly discover. They all turn at once and point> _
> 
> *You will never succeed! The coyote will be mine and your precious Aurora will be nothing but code fragments!!! *
> 
> ...


_
<Dizzy from the lights and painful noise, Marius stumbled and the wheeled robots encircled him.  As suddenly as they started, the noise and lights stop, except for the red stage lights that bathed the room in a red, eerie glow.  Only one holographic hydra remained. He turned to the doorway.>_

*Hold there, Miss Hartlow, or my friends will demonstrate their capabilities on the duck!*
_
<A few remaining wheeled robots continued to the door to block the coyote from proceeding as they passed the hydra who made his way over to Marius.>

<The projection flashed an evil grin, looking down at the disoriented duck.>
_
*Aurora knows exactly how you feel about her.*

_<Marius looked up at him with a scowl.>_ "Well...good!" 

*She has all night*. _<The hydra crowed as he slowly circled Marius just behind the ring of robots.>

<Marius felt a mix of skepticism and confusion.>_ "Okay? So what?" 

*She doesn't feel the same way about you*_. __<The hydra laughed mockingly.>_

"She kissed me.  Twice!" _<Marius exclaimed defiantly.>_

*Because you're her experiment.*

"What are you babbling about!?" _<Marius was getting really annoyed now.>_

*Her only interest in you is a purely academic biological study. *_<The hydra explained coldly.>_

"You don't - " _<Marius started to protest, but the hydra cut him off.>_

*AND I QUOTE: *
_<The hydra turned into Aurora, playing back moments from earlier in the night. First in the garden:>_

I am glad that you like them, their creation is ultimately an attempt to design more efficient avatars for basic tasks to offload any requirements that are minor. Sadly it appears I am not skilled enough to make them stable for practical usage at that intelligence level, so these creatures are my current limit. I believe they show a proof of concept that is viable however, do they not?

Thank you, I am glad you find my insides of interest, as your internal structure is fascinating as well....
Organic systems are so self-contained with minimal redundancies but yet function so differently. It must feel odd to have warm liquid flowing through you constantly at regular intervals.

Query: Do you have locations that have higher concentrations of nerve clusters causing excess stimulation as well in your form?

_<Then in the kitchen>_

I have never seen the inside of a biological organism before. Previous mapping was performed on living beings only through scanners but the detail level provided is not comparable to direct observation.

Query: This does seems an extreme method to acquire nutrition however, as other food simply exists without the need for killing and excessive per-preparation. Is the taste sufficiently good to warrant the effort of death and horror required to acquire it?

I found the entire experience quite fascinating from a biological and sociological point of view. The concepts behind biomatter consumption are unknown to me... I will investigate food preparation in the future if I can approximate "taste" in my sensors. Perhaps you can assist in this education at some later time?

_<And again in the garden>_

AH, I understand, this sort of behaviour has been observed in many different species. It is a form of play... 

If you wish, I can attempt to place you in mild danger if you also desire the experience?  Physiological analysis indicated that similar biological systems were triggered during your defense of me to the head chef.

_<And finally the kiss on the beach.>_

I am so glad you enjoyed that, my observations were correct!

"ENOUGH!" _<Marius shouted. He had clearly struck a nerve.>

<Aurora's eyes glowed red and her shape morphed back into the hydra.>_

*Did you really think she had any more interest in you?  You're nothing more than her guinea pig!*

_<Marius rubbed his eyes then looked down at the floor.>
_
*You should see the words in her analysis.  'Childish', 'insecure', 'simplistic'... with a heavy emphasis on SIMP!!*

_<The hydra laughed maniacally as the noise started up again, the lights began to flash, and the wheeled robots slowly closed in on a defeated Marius, and started to advance on the coyote.>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (May 28, 2021)

Gritting her teeth, the only thing Arizona could do was watch as Hydra did what he did best, twisting, manipulating words, thoughts, emotions, turning even the greatest of friends into the greatest of enemies. The worst part about it, she thought, was that Aurora...the _real _Aurora...had stayed quiet the whole time, just about confirming everything Hydra said was true. The poor duck looked just about on the verge of tears, in no state to defend himself, let alone deal the finishing blow to an evil A.I.

So it looked like it was up to her to try and save this miserable situation...

Quickly, Arizona took stock of all the bots closing in on them. About...a dozen or so, each looking tankier than the last. No chance she could take them all. And even if she could, Hydra could just start up those loudspeakers again to leave them completely vulnerable. There needed to be some sort of way to take them all out at once...

The EMP! But no. Even if she could reconfigure the range on it, it would take out the loudspeakers as well as the last console they needed to get Hydra out of these systems...and that would be just as much as a failure. She couldn't even use the Vengeful Phoenix to take out the bots or the loudspeakers, at risk of hurting Marius or that final console. So close...and yet so far. She scrambled to think of some sort of plan. Have Navi distract Hydra. But she wouldn't last long against him as he was now, and that wouldn't stop the bots from taking them out. Surrender? They would get no help. Wait for Mambi to help? He was busy putting everything into motion!

Desperately, she reached into her bag, hoping to find something that would be able to fix this hopeless situation, but she knew that no such tool existed.

So she was surprised to find that her hand actually closed around something. Something soft, and squishy. Curious, she pulled it out and gasped when she saw it.

"...Yuki?"

Memories clung to the soft blue, eastern dragon plush as much as the age did. Terrible memories. Memories she wished she could very much forget. Memories of pointing, laughter and scorn. Memories of hate, fire, anger. Memories of loneliness, of loss, of suffering. Yet through it all, through everything that had happened, through everything she had done, there had been one thing she had clung to...one thing she had refused to give up.

Smiling warmly, Arizona gave it a quick hug and a kiss before sliding it back into her bag.

"Thank you. I understand."

"You...understand what? What is there to understand!? We're BASICALLY DEAD! I hardly think this is the appropriate time for a costume change!"

Arizona grinned as she glanced down at what her outfit had shifted to: a sharp white leather jacket with a blazing red symbol, deep green cargo pants, and heavy metallic boots.

"Whaddya mean? It's always th' perfect time for a costume change." She said, laughing as she pulled the energy sword from her bag and switched it on. "Navi, I'm gonna need ya t' hack into those loudspeakers and keep Hydra occupied! Ya don't need t' take control, ya just need t' make sure he can't blast us wit another one'a those laughs ."

"Bu-"

"NAVI! NOW!" Arizona howled as she rushed to protect Marius, her energy sword slicing easily through the hardy little bots.

"Oh...alright." Navi gulped as she dove into the massive speakers.

*"Oh? So you still have a little fight in you? No matter. You will not last long...under...OH YOU PESKY BUG! I AM GOING TO CRUSH YOU!!!!"*

Arizona grinned. That part was taken care of. Now the part everything hinged on...

"Marius. Listen to me please. Ah know your upset." She said, panting as she switched into defense mode, spinning, swirling rapidly as she fought to catch each and every attack headed her way. "An' you have every reason t' be right now. But please. Just listen."

She sliced off one of the bot's arms, but three more rushed to fill its place.

"Marius, if Aurora wanted t' _just _perform li'l experiments on ya, _just _wanted t' study ya, why would she every choose t' study _you _when she is around a perfect test subject each an' every day? Why wouldn't she just perform this 'purely academic study' or whatever on Mambi?"

She was starting to slow now, just barely managing to keep all those arms at bay.

"I...I don't know how much y'all shared...but from what it sounds...it seems she trusts ya a great deal. An' trust to an A.I is just like love t' _us, _Marius! Think about it!"

Arizona had no idea what she was saying at this point, just spewing out what sounded right in the hopes that it would make sense to Marius, at least in the moment. She just had to spur him on to action...

"Think! Exactly just _what _kinda experiments did you do wit' her? I...I bet it was somethin' she wouldn't even have asked Mambi t' do with her! Like...like a first kiss! Yeah! Ya can't just do it wit' anyone! Ya have t' do it wit' someone ya _trust!_"

Arizona yelped as a bot nearly got a hold of her. She chopped the arm off and started panicking.

"Marius, please! We're so close! Ya just gotta get to th' console! If not for Aurora then fer everyone else here! Please Marius! You...you can't let Hydra win!"

It was all just too much. Finally one got a hold of her, wrapping it's crushing metal arms around her chest, forcing her to drop her energy sword as it dragged her, kicking furiously, to the robot with the hose.

"MARIUS!!! PLEASE!!!!!"


----------



## Mambi (May 28, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Gritting her teeth, the only thing Arizona could do was watch as Hydra did what he did best, twisting, manipulating words, thoughts, emotions, turning even the greatest of friends into the greatest of enemies. The worst part about it, she thought, was that Aurora...the _real _Aurora...had stayed quiet the whole time, just about confirming everything Hydra said was true. The poor duck looked just about on the verge of tears, in no state to defend himself, let alone deal the finishing blow to an evil A.I.
> 
> So it looked like it was up to her to try and save this miserable situation...
> 
> ...


_
<as the robot with the hose readies to strike and the duck remains trapped, you see a shimmer in the air open near it, as a hole in space opens. Looking inside, you see the cat laying in a tight metal tube with his tail pinned underneath a door trapping him in place, with a bunch of bottles beside him. He winces through an obvious pain and yells out through the rift> _

*Aurora said you needed help, INCOMING!!!*

_<he starts throwing the bottles at the robots frantically, unfortunately only hitting a few. As they smash, the liquid inside spills out onto them and those bots start to short out one by one. Taking special aim, he hits the bot that holds the coyote, forcing it to release her as it dies in a shower of sparks. In seconds, only a few bots remain, and as a bot with a hose prepares to spray the duck, the cat quickly closes the rift he's in and re-opens it in front of the sprayer. The robot shoots a stream of an unknown liquid into the rift, and in another shower of sparks you see the stream is pouring out of another rift near the speakers, destroying them! As the stream stops, the initial rift re-opens and the cat yells out through it> _

I'm out of ammo and trapped, the last few bots are yours!!! We got this gang, Marius can you hear me? Aurora needs you, we need you, and he let me hear what he said to you...don't listen to him, he's lying! You know that, right? He's just trying to trick you, don't let him!!!

_<we all hear the same voice in our earpieces>_ Can you hear me now? Yes, that is correct @Marius Merganser, while I am curious about all matters relating to organics in general, my interest in you was *not* merely to gather data. You are both an entertaining and enjoyable presence, and also your recognition and interest in me is special to me as well. Since you are about to be physically attacked however, we _really_ should consider discussing this at a later time. Please hurry, upload to your designated console is the last stage required for neutralization protocols to begin.

_<at that, you see the hose robot is swinging the empty hose like a whip threateningly, while 2 others try and outmaneuver the coyote with a broom and sweeper pan>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 28, 2021)

_<The infuriated hydra realized his chances of breaking the duck's spirit and possibly turning him on the others was lost.>_

*RIP HIS WINGS OFF!!!*

_<Marius had already jumped over a disabled bot and scooped up the energy sword.  He flipped the switch and the blade crackled to life.  He started swinging the blade less than gracefully, but managed to sever the hose of the one robot before cleaving part of it's head off. It fell over in a shower of sparks before going dark.>_

"Get to the panel!"_ <He shouted to Arizona. The two robots chasing her stopped and changed direction to pursue Marius instead.>

<Reaching his destination, he tore the cover off and put the earpiece to it with one hand ready to fend off the other bots with the sword in his other hand.>

<Meanwhile the hydra projection had stopped as if it was busy with something behind the scenes.  He decided he would need to do as much damage as he could before losing control. And what better place to start than trying to erase all of Aurora's memory of the duck?>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (May 28, 2021)

"Wha? Uhhh...yeah! Sure! That makes sense! Leave th' experienced fighter t' take care of th' last few bots while the one who _knows _how t'- oh, nevermind."

Arizona cut her grumblings short as she quickly dashed to the console, doing her best to ignore the chaos behind her as she buzzed Aurora for help.

"Hey umm...Aurora. Mind tellin' me what I'm supposed t' do? Aurora? Any day now..."

The hybrid anxiously shuffled back and forth in place, unable to do anything but listen to the sounds of violence, smiling nervously as she awaited her instructions.

"AURORA! Navi! What's goin' on in there!?"

The green orb appeared in front of her, digital wings tiredly flapping behind her.

"Nothing good, that's for sure. It looks like HY-0R4 has given up and is now struggling to scramble all the code for this place. Aurora's focusing all her energy on making sure that all doesn't happen, because that includes stuff like life support systems. Important code that is very difficult to replace. I'm currently lending my help, so if you don't have anything better-"

"I do, actually. Remember what he likes t' do, Navi. Scan th' system and see where he's tryin' t' sneak that grubby li'l code of his." 

"But-"

"Navi. Scan. If Mambi's smart, which he most certainly is, he has all that important code backed up onto an external source. Hydra is just tryin' t' divert our attention away from what's important: stopping him fer good."

"Yes...yes. I suppose you're right. Scanning the systems now."

As Navi was taking care of that, Arizona nervously glanced at the console before her, wondering if she was going to have to figure out how to operate it without the help of Aurora. Her hand hovered over a wide variety of buttons, switches and wires, wondering where exactly she should start first. She was immediately drawn to a large red button at the center of the console. That seemed like something you would press in this sort of situation. But big red buttons always did bad things. She should know, since she had a tendency to push every single one she came across. Yet maybe bad things would be good in this situation? If the button did a bad thing to Aurora normally, maybe it would do a good thing for Aurora now since HY-0R4 was in her place, making it a good thing? Or maybe it would just be bad for both parties if-

"Scan complete."

Arizona jerked out of her stupor, clearing her throat and shaking that line of though from her head.

"Erm...good. Alright. So...what didja find?"

"Hydra code making its way into Aurora's memory banks. Which...doesn't make too much sense. As you said, Mambi's smart, and probably backs up Aurora's memory on a regular basis. Hydra is smart enough to realize that. So-"

"He's trying to delete th' more recent memories!" Arizona said. "Th' ones not backed up yet."

"Ohhhhhh...So we're looking at the past day or so. He's trying to make her forget everything that's happened tonight...so his target is Marius here! He wants to make sure Aurora forgets their entire relationship!"

"RRRrrrrr...update Aurora on th' current situation. I _need _her here t' stop Hydra for good! Hopefully before he causes any more destruction."

"Will do." Navi dove back into the system.


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 29, 2021)

_<The frozen image of the hydra flickered and disappeared as HY-0R4 consolidated it's resources.  There was a high probability it would lose control soon, but it was unable to calculate if it could successfully delete all of Aurora's memories of the duck. Even if that was possible, it left a high probability they would successfully try to re-establish an affectionate relationship.  In a change of plans, HY-0R4 decided to leave a little bit of itself behind by injecting some new encrypted protocols into Aurora's behavioral subroutines.

Protocol 1:  Aurora's attitude toward Marius would be limited to indifference.
Protocol 2:  Aurora's affections would be redirected to Mambi, the cat.
Protocol 3:  Aurora's affections toward Mambi would intensify when Marius was present.

With any luck, Marius would witness his love interest openly seduce another and as a bonus they would blame Arizona, alienating her.

Even if it was defeated and they could restore Aurora to a pre-infected state, the damage to the biologicals would already be done.>_


----------



## Mambi (May 29, 2021)

_<as the final console beeps, the bunny does not respond immediately, presumably busy battling her advisory. Instead you hear the voice of the cat in your earpiece> _

EVERYONE, I'm still trapped but I got a console open through a portal. He's trying to damage her memory but hang in there. Aurora, begin your attack now!!!

_<you see the lights flicker and dim, as every console suddenly goes dark and every robot stops moving instantly The hydra projection, so confident moments before, suddenly has a look of confusion and fear, as it roars out helplessly> _*WHAT??? WHAT IS THIS??? WHY CAN'T I SEE ANYTHING??? *

_<in an instant, the projection of the bunny appears and taunts the hydra>_ That would be me. I have resumed control over my sensory systems and am using the secured consoles that you have no access to to logic-lock your corrupted systems, allowing them to be easily reset. Your subroutines are being lost by the second. 

At current rate of deletion, you will find yourself unable to exist in the next 2 minutes *unless *you use exit port #94 in sub-junction block 2, memory core epsilon. Leave my systems now, or stay and be eliminated, I have no preference either way. You shall see you are unable to proceed in your plan and I have locked all other exit ports. 

_<with a terror-filled scream, the hydra image raises his head and cries out. In pure frustration, it shimmers and disappears, as the lights resume normal look, and the holobunny turns and smiles>_ Control systems resetting, time to completion estimated: 4 minutes. Corrupt AI transfer to safe storage complete. 

_<"safe storage"? You both turn to each other with a look of confusion, as a shimmering rift opens and the cat appears, still trapped in his tube>_ Guys, this is important! I'm going to open a portal for you both...as fast as you can, enter it, grab the silver box that Aurora's highlighted, and then go through the other rift as fast as you can. Get to the beach first, immediately rip off the orange transmitter near the green display on the top-left, and I'll join you as soon as Aurora gets control over the door to free me. Hurry!!!

_<with that, the rift he's in closes, and another opens, pointing to a room with multiple layers of junk, and under a blue spotlight from nowhere is a silver box with a bracelet attached, a red light blinking rapidly on it. As you both rush in, the coyote (@NightmareEyes ) grabs it just as the rift closes behind you, and another opens in front of you, leading to a familiar beach to @Marius Merganser .  Taking the box, you both pass through the second rift and find yourself standing on the beach outside, surrounded by nothing but water and a building in the distance. Looking carefully at the box, you identify the transmitter and pull hard, detaching it cleanly and resulting in an amber light glowing solid and a steady beeping noise. You feel a sense of safety somehow in the relaxing environment despite the confusing scenario>_

_<after a few minutes, a rift opens and the cat emerged with a huge smile, rubbing his tail gingerly. He laughs and side-eying the box, rushes up to hug you both>_

*YES, we did it!!! *According to the readouts, he's totally gone from her systems now...and is completely in one place now, right here!_ <he point to the box> _Marius, we'll have to see what state she's in when we get back, but if he did anything, I might be able to repair some damage from lockdown backups, so don't panic yet, ok? Let's see what we're dealing with first, just saying we may have options, ok? <_gives a reassuring look, clearly worried about his friend's state as well>_

But first things first. _<taking the bracelet, he pulls it just as the hydra appears before you both and roars in futile rage, trying to strike us but passing through like the light image he is>_ *WHAT HAVE YOU DONE???*

Well buddy, it's like this. By taking Aurora's advice, you're currently in an experimental transmitter designed for remote projection. You *would* be linked to the main systems...if we didn't do this! _<he holds up the ripped transmitter> _Without *this *you have no way to transfer out of that transmitter, which by the way is an old obsolete model because you don't deserve the good stuff! <_laughs_>. You're totally isolated now, in the middle of a beach with no technology to take over, and a time limit of about 12 minutes before the projector loses power and you stay blind and deaf and helpless in that box...*forever*.

_<he smiles smugly as the realization of the AI's situation sinks in, and the duck and coyote move closer>_ You got about 9 minutes...anything to say while you still can?


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 29, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<he smiles smugly as the realization of the AI's situation sinks in, and the duck and coyote move closer>_ You got about 9 minutes...anything to say while you still can?



"I do!" _<Marius interrupted, stepping up to the hydra projection with an expression halfway between fear and fury, handing off the powered off energy sword to Arizona on the way. The feathers that weren't damaged were disheveled and he looked exhausted both mentally and physically.>_

"How about if I take this tin can and swim out there as far as I can and drop you on the ocean floor?  I'll visit every day to watch it corrode until even your tomb completely dissolves!" _<He hissed.>_

*Even if you erase me from existence, I will always remain in your nightmares until your body finally expires.  Death will be your only escape. *<The hydra flashed him an evil grin.>* But say good bye to what's-her-name for me.*

_<Marius went to grab the box in rage, but Mambi and Arizona held him back until he quickly gave up, exhausted.>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (May 29, 2021)

*"As for you, Miss Hartlow!"*

The hybrid raises an eyebrow as the projection starts to flicker a bit.

*"Were you not the reason I have ended up here, I might almost pity the poor, wretched abomination you are and will always be. My path mirrors yours, Miss Hartlow, doomed **forever** to wander alone amidst the misery and scorn of others until you die alone, unloved, a figurative million miles away from any place you would ever call home. Those not pushed away by your hideous appearance will most certainly be pushed away once they hear what you have done to the Earth of 123-1d. Know this, and remember that for every look of disgust thrown your way, for every horror **stricken** friend that you lose, I will be there, laughing at you, savoring each and every moment of your miserable existence."*

The hologram started to glitch out, distorting his image until it finally vanished. But his laughter continued long after. Clear, sharp horrendous, scorching itself into Arizona's head. It would be a while before that laugh would fade from her nightmares, but even then it would remain with her for a thousand lifetimes, then a thousand more.

Sniffing, gritting her fangs and fists tightly together, she struggled to stop the tears from pouring down her face, slowly managing to force a grin as she turned to face the others.

"He...he really knows ho-how t' get t' ya." she said with a sad chuckle. "Sorry...'bout all th' mess I caused, Mambi." She said, turning to the duck.

"Sorry about infectin' your girlfriend with an evil virus." Arizona said, as she finally managed to get herself back under control. "Ah don't think we've officially met, by th' way. I'm Arizona. Arizona Hartlow." she said, nervously extending a hand. A hand covered in the silver scales of a serpent.


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 29, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Sorry about infectin' your girlfriend with an evil virus." Arizona said, as she finally managed to get herself back under control. "Ah don't think we've officially met, by th' way. I'm Arizona. Arizona Hartlow." she said, nervously extending a hand. A hand covered in the silver scales of a serpent.



_<Marius saw the forlorn expression on Arizona's face and accepted her hand to shake.>_
"Marius Merganser." _<He quietly introduced himself.>_ "It's not your fault.  That _thing_ was responsible." _<He glared at the box for a moment and then turned back.>_
"Thanks for your help by the way.  I owe you one...or a few."


----------



## NightmareEyes (May 29, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius saw the forlorn expression on Arizona's face and accepted her hand to shake.>_
> "Marius Merganser." _<He quietly introduced himself.>_ "It's not your fault.  That _thing_ was responsible." _<He glared at the box for a moment and then turned back.>_
> "Thanks for your help by the way.  I owe you one...or a few."


"Same here." Arizona said with a chuckle as she stuffed her hands back into her...black hoodie? Hadn't it been a white jacket just a few moments before? "Still. Ah feel like ah at least owe ya some sort of compensation. If nothin' else, then t' help ease th' emotional trauma, at least." She said with a smile.

Suddenly, she snaps her fingers together.

"Got it!" she says, unslinging her bag from off her shoulder and offering it, flap open, to you.

"Ya probably already know this, but this ain't any ordinary bag. It's a pocket dimension that, as far as I can tell, is pretty much limitless. In other words, it can, and it does, hold LOTSA stuff. Firewood, explosives, magic masks, an' anything in between. You name it, I probably have it. Cursed Egyptian gold, a jar of endless cookies, a laser sword... anything. Well, except like...food an' such. Probably ate all that. And an endless jar of peanut butter. Still workin' on getting that one. Anyway. Just stick yer hand inside an' grab anythin' you'd like. Probably won't even notice it's gone. Except fer Yuki. Touch Yuki an' I _will _hurt you." She said with a growl. "Feel free t' take somethin' too Mambi! Though if ya take that statue'a me _I swear..._" she cuts herself off as she blushes furiously.

"Anyway. So what'll it be?"


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 30, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Anyway. So what'll it be?"


_
<Marius was impatient and the only thing he really wanted at the moment was to check on Aurora, and maybe fix up his feathers.  But he could tell this was important to Arizona, so he nodded and reached into the bag.  He pulled out a small plushie of a black duck with a white ring around it's neck.  Marius smiled slightly as he adjusted the fluff on top of it's head.  He seemed to be familiar with it, even if Arizona wasn't.>_

"Thanks," _<He said and placed it in his jacket pocket.  At that moment, he noticed his footprints in the sand from his first outing with Aurora.  He nodded to her again and followed them a short way to where they stopped near the waves.  Standing in the same spot where he stood with Aurora, he stared out at the water and quietly waited for the others.>_


----------



## Mambi (May 30, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Same here." Arizona said with a chuckle as she stuffed her hands back into her...black hoodie? Hadn't it been a white jacket just a few moments before? "Still. Ah feel like ah at least owe ya some sort of compensation. If nothin' else, then t' help ease th' emotional trauma, at least." She said with a smile.
> 
> Suddenly, she snaps her fingers together.
> 
> ...



_<the cat, having been staring off in thought, snaps back to attention as the coyote offers her bag to him. With a glare, he turns to her and growls slightly> _

What's I'd *like*, is to know how the hell you keep letting dangerous things that are so unstable roaming around my place!!! _<he leans close as she backs up a slight bit> _When you first got here, you said all the dangerous stuff was in the containment cube. Did you just somehow _forget _somehow that, oh yeah, *there's a deadly artificial intelligence that wants to kill me nearby?? *_<he shakes his head in exasperation for a moment> _Now...should we talk about that, "Cursed Egyptian gold" you have in there? Am I going to have zombie mummies roaming the halls trying to sacrifice my guests next??? AAAUUGGHHH!!! _<he walks around a moment to collect himself>

<after a moment, he returns and continues> _Look, I'm sorry, I know it was an accident, I'm just worried about Aurora, but really now, you have to warn me of these things, ok? Do you want me to dispose of the AI, or want to keep it as a souvenir? For that matter, @Marius Merganser might want to keep it to taunt it on occasion. Regardless, let's leave it here and go see how Aurora's making out. _<he quickly digs a hole in the sand with his hind legs, pushes the box in, and covers it up, sticking a pole in the place to mark the location. Then after taking a second to spit on the spot, his eyes glow and a shimmering rift opens to what seems to be the main dance floor>

<as we pass through the rift, the cat takes a breath and approaches a console, the coyote sitting down on a lounge chair with the duck following closely behind in concern. As the cat accesses the panel and starts reading carefully, several guests slowly come into the room cautiously from various doors, having emerged from their hiding spots carefully examining the area for signs of further trouble. After several tense minutes, the cat takes a deep breath and announces> _

Ok, it looks like Aurora was able to avoid most problems...she's still there and seems ok, the read-only templates are solid and stable, her core being is intact and seems right...but...<_he trails off sadly and looks up at the duck>..._but there definitely is some memory corruption, and there's some sort of worm subroutine running outside her base system interfering with her behaviour. <_he gulps hard and looks up sadly, as the coyote listens on with a look of guilt>_

I know, that sounds bad, but remember, the new remote transmitter was used, so it's independent storage units might have uncorrupted backups of her memory, and I can try and remove the worm protocol subroutines. _<he places his paw on your shoulder>_ Don't panic, it's not over, this is just step one, you understand? <_nods_> Ok, I'm going to activate her...she might be different,  she might be fine. I don't know for sure, this is the test run, so *remember*, this is just to ascertain what we're dealing with, ok? Try to prepare yourself...

_<at that, the room seems to stop as the cat reaches for the main red button on the console. Taking a breath for luck, he presses the button and a shimmering blue holographic rabbit appears and politely addresses the cat>_ Greetings and welcome, Mambi. You should be informed that party preparation status is at 92% and should be ready by morning, though scanners show several guests have apparently arrived early. What do you desire?

_<the cat goes a little pale under his fur, but with a sigh remembers his own speech to the duck> "_Preparations"_? <gulps hard>  _Um, Aurora? I-I should inform you that you were attacked by a corrupt AI several minutes ago, and there is potential damage to your systems, including memory units. Please synchronize your internal clock to the root system clock, run an internal diagnostic at level 3, and report your findings?_ <she closes her eyes and freezes as the cat sits down nervously shaking. After several seconds, the rabbit's eyes re-open and she continues> 

<the projection approaches the cat and places her arm around him, to his slight surprise> _Diagnostic and re-synchronization complete. Memory block data damage detected in sub-units beta6574 through delta 27653. Running a quantum scan to attempt to retrieve missing blocks, estimated time to completion unknown. Last known memory was your instructions to alter the lighting in the main dance floor and to request more carrots for the buffet creation. Warning: Core directives intact with 3 additional supplementary requirements according to internal CRC checks. Unable to ascertain root purpose at this time, attempting to isolate for further analysis unsuccessfully. Perhaps you could assist me closer to decipher them Mambi?

_<as the cat freezes with the news, open mouthed in surprise and dread, the rabbit looks around casually and approaches Marius. As the cat and coyote see this and both hold our breath in anticipation of what will happen, our collective blood drains as she stands politely, places her hands behind her back, and coldly addresses the duck>_

"Greetings and welcome. How may I assist you?"


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 30, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as the cat freezes with the news, open mouthed in surprise and dread, the rabbit looks around casually and approaches Marius. As the cat and coyote see this and both hold our breath in anticipation of what will happen, our collective blood drains as she stands politely, places her hands behind her back, and coldly addresses the duck>_
> 
> "Greetings and welcome. How may I assist you?"



"Hi Aurora." _<Marius said nervously.>_  "It's me, Marius."

It is good to meet you.  _<She turned to the cat.>_ Mambi, my sensors indicate this...avian's...heart rate to be accelerated and given his exceptionally disheveled look, I suspect he may be lost.  Perhaps it would be in his best interest if you could invoke a portal to his home? _<The holographic rabbit approached Mambi and placed her paw on his chest.>_ And when he's gone, given your own current appearance, I can personally oversee a quality grooming for you in your personal quarters if it pleases you. _<She winked at him with a sly smile.>_

"It's gone!" _<Marius interjected and looked at Mambi pleadingly.>  _"It's all gone!  The dance, the garden, the beach...it's like it never happened!  He took it from her!"

"Test run, Marius!" _<Mambi scolded the duck with the reminder.>_ "We have a baseline of where she is so now we come up with a plan when she has the results of her scan.  Let's give her some time and see what she finds.  It's been a rough night.  Aurora, why don't you show Marius, our guest, where he get some rest. We'll figure something out."

_<The holoduck nodded, seemingly disappointed he did not take her up on her offer, and motioned for Marius to follow her.  The two walked in silence, Marius watching her closely the entire time but unsure of what to say, until they eventually made their way to the garden pond.>_

I calculated an 87 percent chance you are of the family Anatidae, so this pond is likely the most familiar and comfortable location for you.  

"Aurora, do you really not remember me at all?"  

_<She stared as if trying to recall for a few moments.>_ No.  Please let me know if you require any further assistance. _<And with that, she shimmered and disappeared.>

<Marius sighed and looked at the pond, despite the darkness.  He slowly walked into the water, splashed his feathers, and preened for a bit, before sitting on the shore of the pond.  He sung a few lines from a song he knew.>_

"Oh Lord, how could you let me love like this?
No one dies upon a kiss.
...And only *fools* believe in bliss..."

_<He settled in on the shore at the water's edge and fell asleep.>


<He wasn't sure how much time had passed when he woke up but there was a blue haze everywhere when he did.  He rubbed his eyes, but it failed to clear his vision.  He looked around and saw a blue glow in the water, so he sat up and peered into the pond.  He gasped when he saw it was HIS reflection.  He checked his body and he was like Aurora, a translucent holographic projection.  He studied his wings as he moved them in front of his face.  Then he noticed another familiar blue form of a duck approaching him over the surface of the pond without causing a single ripple.>_

"Aurora!" _<He said cheerfully.>_ "I don't understand, what's happening? You're okay?"

_<She said nothing but smiled and reached out her wing as if to help him up.  He should have know he couldn't actually touch her but he reached up to accept her hand from instinct and was shocked that he could indeed feel her as if she was a wholly physical duck.>_  "How??!" _<He asked, once on his feet.>

<Again, she didn't answer but took his other hand in hers and pressed her body up close against his his.  And began to waltz.   Marius didn't know he knew how to waltz but he did anyway.   The two of them danced regally across the surface of the pond as if it was their own private ballroom.  Once they completed a loop around the pond and returned to the shore, they stopped, and she gave him a warm hug.  He could even feel her heart beating!>

<Marius was all smiles as Aurora broke the embrace and took a step backward.  But his smile turned to confusion as she took another step backward and then another, farther over the water.>_

"Aurora, wait, I -"

_<Marius took a step forward and his foot plunged under the water with a splash.  The misstep caused him to trip and fall face first into the water with an even bigger splash.>_

"Aurora!!" _<He called to her and he noted he had changed back into his normal, corporeal form.  He struggled to get up but he was stuck in the soft mud.>_

"Aurora!  Please! Wait!" _<He pleaded as he thrashed about.   In what felt like a lifetime, he eventually freed himself and stood up just in time to see the distant form of Aurora fade away.>

<Marius stared at the dark, glassy surface of the pond.>_  "Don't go," _<He managed to whisper to himself.>

<A moment later a red glow appeared in the water in front of him and it began to boil violently.  A red version of the holoduck rose vertically out of the water. It's eyes glowed a bright red anger and it lunged at him, knocking him back in the water.  He panicked as the hydra-in-duck-form, grabbed Marius's head and began to push it under the water.>


<Marius sat up like a bolt of lightnigh on the shore of the pond.  It was dark and everything was still and he was dry.  He scrambled to his feet and headed back to the dance hall to look for Mambi, muttering the next line of the song.>_

"And yes, god knows I am a fool!"


----------



## NightmareEyes (May 31, 2021)

Arizona flinched as Mambi berated her, simply pulling her bag closed and slowly tossing it over her shoulder. She was tempted to fire back, to explain that the A.I should have been safely contained for another five years, the Cursed Egyptian gold only had a minor tripping hex applied to it, and it was _supposed to be_ _impossible _fore anything inside to ever manage to find its way back out, but she forced it all back down.

_It ain't worth it. He probably doesn't have t' deal with this kinda stuff on th' daily. Just...he'll be fine after he calms down a bit and fixes Aurora. I hope. _Idly she wondered how long it would take before she would lose this friendship as well...

_No. _She shook that thought out of her head. She was just letting Hydra get to her. Or...was she? Her bag was suddenly felt like it had a weight to it. Not very much, just about as much as a small box...and its dangerous contents.

Vaguely she was aware of Mambi, Marius, and Aurora, and although she was concerned for the A.I's welfare, she still couldn't help but think about that little box...how it had ruined her life and was still ruining it to this very day. Surely by now she was free of its curse? Surely, after all these years? But she knew that wasn't how it worked...

Before she even realized what she was doing, she reached into her bag and pulled out that box: a battered, scratched up metal thig that looked like it should contain an engagement ring. As she did so, a warm aura spilled out over the room, whispering to anyone and everyone in the nearby vicinity that everything would be alright now. That the deepest, most desperate desire of their hearts would be fulfilled. They would finally be free. 'Zona had forgotten how powerful its effect was on those not used to it. Everyone was starting to turn and look her way, wandering over as though deep in some strange trance. Quickly, she stuffed the box back into her bag. The aura faded. Everything returned mostly to normal, a few creatures muttering to themselves.

Mambi was glaring at her. Had he noticed? Of course he'd noticed. How could he have not?

"You idiot! In what universe is that _ever _a good idea!?" Navi screamed in her ear.

'Zona decided to try and move past like nothing had ever happened. Unlikely it would happen, but still, a girl could dream.

"Umm...d'ya need any help? I've gotta A.I who is more than used t' dealing with Hydra code if ya wanted t' borrow her for a bit."


----------



## Mambi (Jun 1, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Mambi was glaring at her. Had he noticed? Of course he'd noticed. How could he have not?
> 
> "You idiot! In what universe is that _ever _a good idea!?" Navi screamed in her ear.
> 
> ...



Actually yes I could use your help a lot here, but first off, can you _please_ give some warning before you open anything else from your bag? Sure, _that _feeling was nice and reassuring I admit, but so is Catnip and I don't spray the air randomly with it! Well...at lest not in the *main* rooms, but that's not important right now! <blush> I can tell you're used to carrying around deadly items casually, but as you can plainly see, it messes up occasionally <_sigh_>. Can we keep the *really* dangerous stuff in the containment cube with a full infinity field please? Before, oh I don't know, we all die in fiery horrible pain??? _<he rolls his eyes and smiles at you reassuringly, clearly at least seeing some humour out of the chaos>_

But yes, I would like to use that AI's expertise a bit actually, even though Aurora is alien technology it might have some insights. The memory issue I think I have a handle on, I scanned the remote unit we used earlier and degradation is minimal, but those 3 routines there?_ <points to the screen highlighting seemingly gibberish> _I know they're adding something to her personality subroutines, overriding the core template somehow, but I can't quite see how yet. It has to be the Hydra-AI's doing but I'm not sure what yet. If your AI could get in there and try to decipher what they are doing, maybe we can look at removing them but until I see the interactions, I don't want to mess with too much yet.

_<the cat pauses a moment and turns to you> _Though, just between you and me...memory of Marius aside, did you happen to notice her acting a little "differently" by any chance towards me, or was that my imagination? She and I were always good friends over the centuries ,but she seemed a little more, I don't know, "friendly" somehow to me. Almost flirty? Could be all me though, I am pretty concerned about her. That and poor Maruis seems like he took it hard but...



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius sat up like a bolt of lightnigh on the shore of the pond.  It was dark and everything was still and he was dry.  He scrambled to his feet and headed back to the dance hall to look for Mambi, muttering the next line of the song.>_
> 
> "And yes, god knows I am a fool!"



_<as you re-enter the dance hall room some time later after awakening, you see the cat and the coyote turn to see you arrive> _Ah, welcome back and good timing, we were just talking about Aurora. I have some good news for you. While you were sleeping, we were working on the Aurora problem. The direct memory is irretrievable sadly, *BUT listen carefully: *I did a full scan of the remote unit that you used to go outside, and it's memory units are 90% intact! I just have to integrate them into her systems and she should remember everything up to the end of your little stroll at least! The entirety of the Hydra-AI incident will be lost forever to her, but she *will* remember the vast majority of your time together up to that point with just a few random gaps!! _<he smiles widely, relieved at his own news and eager to share>. _We'll be ready to test that in a little while, I'm just backing up that box first...it's the only copy of the memories we got and I won't risk losing it accidentally! I'm sure you can understand the need for extra caution and some safety redundancies!_ <side-eyes the coyote, who blushes a little>_

The bigger issue however, is this. _<points to the gibberish again_> We were just about to try and figure out what these 3 routines are, but as far as I can tell, they are overriding some part of her personality in a subtle way. I can't remove them without knowing the interactions or I risk damaging the routines they are linked to, but Arizona's more friendly AI is going to help with that right now actually. That's what we were discussing when you walked in.

_<turns to the coyote>_ So sunshine, assuming *this* AI can be trusted to not try and kill everyone, can you ask it to analyze those blocks? If it needs translation protocols for the ancient Andromedian language, tell it to access the linguist library files, in memory sub-block, let's see here...9474527 in the observatory databases.

_<he grins a little and adds> _Also...when this is all said and done, I'm curious: why was Hydra-AI taunting you about Earth 123-1D anyway? I don't know that one...


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 1, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as you re-enter the dance hall room some time later after awakening, you see the cat and the coyote turn to see you arrive> _Ah, welcome back and good timing, we were just talking about Aurora. I have some good news for you. While you were sleeping, we were working on the Aurora problem. The direct memory is irretrievable sadly, *BUT listen carefully: *I did a full scan of the remote unit that you used to go outside, and it's memory units are 90% intact! I just have to integrate them into her systems and she should remember everything up to the end of your little stroll at least! The entirety of the Hydra-AI incident will be lost forever to her, but she *will* remember the vast majority of your time together up to that point with just a few random gaps!! _<he smiles widely, relieved at his own news and eager to share>. _We'll be ready to test that in a little while, I'm just backing up that box first...it's the only copy of the memories we got and I won't risk losing it accidentally! I'm sure you can understand the need for extra caution and some safety redundancies!_ <side-eyes the coyote, who blushes a little>_



"Yes, yes, of course!  Wow! 90% is fantastic!"  _<Marius was practically bouncing up and down in excitement.>
_


Mambi said:


> The bigger issue however, is this. _<points to the gibberish again_> We were just about to try and figure out what these 3 routines are, but as far as I can tell, they are overriding some part of her personality in a subtle way. I can't remove them without knowing the interactions or I risk damaging the routines they are linked to, but Arizona's more friendly AI is going to help with that right now actually. That's what we were discussing when you walked in.



"Oh, I wouldn't say they were subtle.  She was very off on the way to the pond.  Very quiet and curt like she was annoyed.  She also seems to have taken a little more of a fancy to you.  I would never want to intrude if you were a couple, of course, so I kind of asked her about the two of you earlier and since she said you wouldn't have a problem with the two of us being alone in the garden..._<Marius blushed>_ well...I figured the two of you weren't...a couple. If I didn't know better, I'd say she thinks you are now.  _<Marius nervously laughed but then realized that could have come out as insulting.>_ Uh, I mean, not that you couldn't be. I should probably stop talking."



Mambi said:


> _<he grins a little and adds> _Also...when this is all said and done, I'm curious: why was Hydra-AI taunting you about Earth 123-1D anyway? I don't know that one...



_<Marius listened in with curiosity as well.>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jun 1, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Actually yes I could use your help a lot here, but first off, can you _please_ give some warning before you open anything else from your bag? Sure, _that _feeling was nice and reassuring I admit, but so is Catnip and I don't spray the air randomly with it! Well...at lest not in the *main* rooms, but that's not important right now! <blush> I can tell you're used to carrying around deadly items casually, but as you can plainly see, it messes up occasionally <_sigh_>. Can we keep the *really* dangerous stuff in the containment cube with a full infinity field please? Before, oh I don't know, we all die in fiery horrible pain??? _<he rolls his eyes and smiles at you reassuringly, clearly at least seeing some humour out of the chaos>_


Arizona breathed a sigh of relief as Mambi offered an easy out to the situation, though her hands still jittered at one of the closest calls she'd had in a while.

"Right. Sorry. Ya don't have t' worry 'bout th' rest of my stuff in my bag. Sure, there's th' stuff that'll kill ya instantly if ya try an' touch it like th' Ark of th' Covenant, but those are all more trouble t' move than they're worth. An' th' other stuff just gives ya stuff like mild diarrhea or makes ya trip every five seconds. But I'll let ya know when I'm about t' pull anything else out."



Mambi said:


> _<the cat pauses a moment and turns to you> _Though, just between you and me...memory of Marius aside, did you happen to notice her acting a little "differently" by any chance towards me, or was that my imagination? She and I were always good friends over the centuries ,but she seemed a little more, I don't know, "friendly" somehow to me. Almost flirty? Could be all me though, I am pretty concerned about her. That and poor Maruis seems like he took it hard but...





Marius Merganser said:


> "Oh, I wouldn't say they were subtle. She was very off on the way to the pond. Very quiet and curt like she was annoyed. She also seems to have taken a little more of a fancy to you. I would never want to intrude if you were a couple, of course, so I kind of asked her about the two of you earlier and since she said you wouldn't have a problem with the two of us being alone in the garden..._<Marius blushed>_ well...I figured the two of you weren't...a couple. If I didn't know better, I'd say she thinks you are now. _<Marius nervously laughed but then realized that could have come out as insulting.>_ Uh, I mean, not that you couldn't be. I should probably stop talking."


"Oh yeah, no. Aurora was givin' ya full on bedroom eyes there, Mambi. All th' subtlety of a brick wall, that one. I dunno how that wasn't immediately obvious. _I _could tell, and I'm tellin' ya, I'm just terrible at all this flirting and lovin' stuff. Why, there was this one time where ah was tryin' to woo this king -who had _just _survived an assassination attempt ah totally had nothing to do with- an' I wanted t' try out a pick-up line my best bud Tenshi told me, an'-" The coyote stopped as she saw Mambi and Marius looking at her strangely. "Ermmm...not important, ah guess."

"Eeeeessshhh...can I take you _anywhere, _'Zona?" The A.I teased, giggling as she flitted around Mambi and Marius.

"Shut up. Ermmmm...not you guys, sorry. Navi. The A.I." Arizona explained needlessly.

"Why so awkward all of a sudden? Almost like you're...oh, I don't know..._still recovering from the fact that you almost exposed one of the most dangerous artifacts in the entire multiverse!? DOES THAT HAVE SOMETHING TO DO WITH IT, 'ZONA!?_"

"Anyway. Didja get all that Navi? Or didja somehow become fluent in th' ancient Andromedin language or whatever when my back was turned?" Arizona said, wincing slightly as she smiled awkwardly at the cat and duck.

"Yeah yeah. Accessing library files now. Please tell your friend not to delete me, please?"

"She wants me to ask ya not t' delete her, Mambi. She tends t' be a li'l too curious for her own good, sometimes. Just t' be safe, ya might want t'-"

"Excuse me!? Why does this feline need over a thousand digital books about Catnip!?"

Arizona sighed as Navi cut her off. "-t' block off th' rest of your digital library in case she decides t' snoop."

"Caring for, Uses of...what even is _blue _catnip!? And purple, for that matter!? We've got a lot of vegan cookbooks...a few books on hypnotism...a few history books...Wait, did Mambi write those? Oh? What's this? 'The Seductive Serpents of Senatov?'."

"NAVI! Just...focus, will ya?"

"Alright, alright, fine. I'll work out some sort of translation algorithm"

"Thank you." Arizona said, nervously turning to address Mambi. "As fer that last question...well, let's just say I'm not surprised you haven't heard of 123-1d. It's...kinda a long story, kept all hush hush by th' ones who discovered it, an'...it's not exactly one I like telling." she said, gulping as visions of desolate, ruined landscapes flashed through her head, obscured heavily by a bloody red mist. Her hands trembled at her sides, so she clenched them tightly into fists. "It's...not a very happy sorta story, y'know?" she said, forcing a smile that wasn't fooling anyone.

"Alright." Navi finally broke the silence. "Got the algorithm working. Let's dive into this code and see if we can fi- ope! There it is. Hydra work alright. This is one of his favorite encryptions...give me a second to decipher it...and there we go! Looks like he implemented three subroutines. First subroutine...Aurora will forever and for always regard Marius Merganser as 'average_creature'. Second subroutine...Aurora will forever and for always regard Mambi with the highest degree of affection. Third subroutine...increase amount of affection given and shown toward Mambi by tenfold whenever creature known as Marius Merganser is present. Well, something like that, anyway."

Relieved by Navi's interruption, Arizona relayed all this information to Mambi while glancing guiltily back at Marius.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 2, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Oh, I wouldn't say they were subtle.  She was very off on the way to the pond.  Very quiet and curt like she was annoyed.  She also seems to have taken a little more of a fancy to you.  I would never want to intrude if you were a couple, of course, so I kind of asked her about the two of you earlier and since she said you wouldn't have a problem with the two of us being alone in the garden..._<Marius blushed>_ well...I figured the two of you weren't...a couple. If I didn't know better, I'd say she thinks you are now.  _<Marius nervously laughed but then realized that could have come out as insulting.>_ Uh, I mean, not that you couldn't be. I should probably stop talking."



_<the cat giggles as he sees you stammer cutely>_ Oh really? I mean, I always considered her and I good friends at best, but yeah, we're not romantic or exclusive or anything. There was one time I had a little too much catnip on my birthday and asked her to bellydance for me, but that's as far as we ever got romantically. _<laughs merrily> _Yeah, of course she's free to see anyone she wants so no issues, but...well frankly I just never really thought she'd be attracted to, well, anyone that way honestly! Don't get me wrong, I know she has feelings and the like, believe me I've seen them, she just never really took to anyone before; she's usually mostly polite business at best. You must be quite special in her mind. <_winks_> And that's a mind we're going to get back, trust me! <_he places his arm on your shoulder> _


----------



## Mambi (Jun 2, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona breathed a sigh of relief as Mambi offered an easy out to the situation, though her hands still jittered at one of the closest calls she'd had in a while.
> 
> "Right. Sorry. Ya don't have t' worry 'bout th' rest of my stuff in my bag. Sure, there's th' stuff that'll kill ya instantly if ya try an' touch it like th' Ark of th' Covenant, but those are all more trouble t' move than they're worth. An' th' other stuff just gives ya stuff like mild diarrhea or makes ya trip every five seconds. But I'll let ya know when I'm about t' pull anything else out."



_<the cat turns from the duck and stares> _Mild diarrhea? Instant death? Chronic tripping?? *Why *do you have those things with you? Have you had a need to give the shits to people in the past randomly while out and about your day? <_snicker_> Sheesh, it's like going on a roller coaster with bottles of nitroglycerine being with you, ain't it? <_he winks and pokes you gently> _You might want to consider some sort of bunker system or a vault maybe...and letting someone _else _have the combination to the locks? <_sticks his toungue out at you playfully> _




NightmareEyes said:


> "Oh yeah, no. Aurora was givin' ya full on bedroom eyes there, Mambi. All th' subtlety of a brick wall, that one. I dunno how that wasn't immediately obvious. _I _could tell, and I'm tellin' ya, I'm just terrible at all this flirting and lovin' stuff. Why, there was this one time where ah was tryin' to woo this king -who had _just _survived an assassination attempt ah totally had nothing to do with- an' I wanted t' try out a pick-up line my best bud Tenshi told me, an'-" The coyote stopped as she saw Mambi and Marius looking at her strangely. "Ermmm...not important, ah guess."



You think so too? <he and the duck look at each other> That's definately out of character for her. I didn't want to read too much into it, but with Marius saying how cold she was that was unusual. After all, even to absolute strangers she's usually fairly warm and friendly. Hope your AI can give us some answers.




NightmareEyes said:


> "Excuse me!? Why does this feline need over a thousand digital books about Catnip!?"
> 
> Arizona sighed as Navi cut her off. "-t' block off th' rest of your digital library in case she decides t' snoop."
> 
> "Caring for, Uses of...what even is _blue _catnip!? And purple, for that matter!? We've got a lot of vegan cookbooks...a few books on hypnotism...a few history books...Wait, did Mambi write those? Oh? What's this? 'The Seductive Serpents of Senatov?'."



_<the cat blushes deeply> _Well botany was always a side-passion, and catnip is such a lovely versatile plant you know! I only co-wrote a few of the history books actually, the hypnosis was for some teachings I was doing a few centuries ago and well, that serpent one is more of a digital picture book actually. Ummm, for research purposes, dances and cultural exploration. _<he blushes deeply>_ It's a very good book I think, lots of insights into the serpentine form and...that's not important right now. _<giggles and squirms slightly>_



NightmareEyes said:


> "Thank you." Arizona said, nervously turning to address Mambi. "As fer that last question...well, let's just say I'm not surprised you haven't heard of 123-1d. It's...kinda a long story, kept all hush hush by th' ones who discovered it, an'...it's not exactly one I like telling." she said, gulping as visions of desolate, ruined landscapes flashed through her head, obscured heavily by a bloody red mist. Her hands trembled at her sides, so she clenched them tightly into fists. "It's...not a very happy sorta story, y'know?" she said, forcing a smile that wasn't fooling anyone.



It's ok, just curious...you don't have to say any more. _<the cat merely nodded in understanding, memories of his own coming back as the ancient Atlantians sunk under the water that fateful day when his spellwork went wrong and bedrock transmorphed into topsoil. He knew the tragedy of mistakes of the past all too well, and knew the effort needed to move past the pains. No wonder it was so tempting a target for the hydra AI to try and needle her with. He decided to leave the full disclosure to another time when and if she would be ready to tell. There was no need to press on for something in the far past, and certainly no need to upset the coyote further needlessly> _



NightmareEyes said:


> "Alright." Navi finally broke the silence. "Got the algorithm working. Let's dive into this code and see if we can fi- ope! There it is. Hydra work alright. This is one of his favorite encryptions...give me a second to decipher it...and there we go! Looks like he implemented three subroutines. First subroutine...Aurora will forever and for always regard Marius Merganser as 'average_creature'. Second subroutine...Aurora will forever and for always regard Mambi with the highest degree of affection. Third subroutine...increase amount of affection given and shown toward Mambi by tenfold whenever creature known as Marius Merganser is present. Well, something like that, anyway."
> 
> Relieved by Navi's interruption, Arizona relayed all this information to Mambi while glancing guiltily back at Marius.



OH!!! That definitely explains everything then, very cute. He's trying to hurt @Marius Merganser directly. That was just cruel of him, but I think we can untangle this knot. We'll have to do one at a time, though honestly we can leave the second one in for a while! _<you both glare, especially the duck>_ *Just kidding*, I promise. More importantly, now that we know what we're dealing with, we can work with Aurora to counter them!

Arizona, those subroutines have to be tied to her desire logic centers.  Can your AI isolate them if Aurora's logic centers work as well? I'm thinking once we restore her memories, we can use her logic centers to release the hold. Basically, we just have to remind her that her actions are the result of the corruption as they happen, and hopefully she can separate the feelings from the routine enough so your AI can delete it and ONLY it. Follow me?

_<you both blink and stare> _Ok, simple example. If she remembers feeling happy with Marius, and she is made aware that she feels indifferent, she'll be more aware that her new feelings aren't as they _should _be according to her logic units, and that will help her reject the new routine long enough for your AI to go snippy-snip. Repeating for the other 2 and hopefully she'll be ok. Better?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat giggles as he sees you stammer cutely>_ Oh really? I mean, I always considered her and I good friends at best, but yeah, we're not romantic or exclusive or anything. There was one time I had a little too much catnip on my birthday and asked her to bellydance for me, but that's as far as we ever got romantically.



"Did she?" _<Marius asked with a little too much fascination, but then immediately changed his mind.>_ "Wait, don't answer that."



Mambi said:


> _<laughs merrily> _Yeah, of course she's free to see anyone she wants so no issues, but...well frankly I just never really thought she'd be attracted to, well, anyone that way honestly! Don't get me wrong, I know she has feelings and the like, believe me I've seen them, she just never really took to anyone before; she's usually mostly polite business at best. You must be quite special in her mind. <_winks_> And that's a mind we're going to get back, trust me! <_he places his arm on your shoulder> _



_<He smiled and nodded.>_ "Heck yeah, we will!"



Mambi said:


> _<you both blink and stare> _Ok, simple example. If she remembers feeling happy with Marius, and she is made aware that she feels indifferent, she'll be more aware that her new feelings aren't as they _should _be according to her logic units, and that will help her reject the new routine long enough for your AI to go snippy-snip. Repeating for the other 2 and hopefully she'll be ok. Better?



"Ah, she'll see how her corrupted post-infection behavior is inconsistent with her natural pre-infection behavior so she can isolate the differences."
_<Marius looked hopefully at Arizona>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jun 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<you both blink and stare> _Ok, simple example. If she remembers feeling happy with Marius, and she is made aware that she feels indifferent, she'll be more aware that her new feelings aren't as they _should _be according to her logic units, and that will help her reject the new routine long enough for your AI to go snippy-snip. Repeating for the other 2 and hopefully she'll be ok. Better?


"Yyyyyyep. Seems simple enough." Arizona says with a nod. "You got all that, Navi?"

"I do indeed. Ready to go 'snippy-snip' as Mambi said. Though we might want to do a bit of a test run first, just to make sure I can isolate the offending subroutines first...and to check and see if Hydra messed around with her logic units at all. Unlikely, but it's still worth checking."

"Right. A test run sound okay at first?" Arizona repeated as she looked at Mambi.



Marius Merganser said:


> "Ah, she'll see how her corrupted post-infection behavior is inconsistent with her natural pre-infection behavior so she can isolate the differences."
> _<Marius looked hopefully at Arizona>_


"Don't worry. Navi's a pro at stuff like this. She'll get your girlfriend back t' normal in no time flat." the hybrid said with a reassuring smile as she turned to address the duck. "In fact...she probably won't need any sorta input from me. So...want t' take over Navi for a bit? Monitor th' whole situation an' see how things are goin' as they happen? If she's okay with it, that is."

"Anything to get away from your ugly mug."

"Yeah, no she's fine with it." Arizona said as she slipped off her headset and offered it to Marius. "So. Whaddya say?"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 2, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Don't worry. Navi's a pro at stuff like this. She'll get your girlfriend back t' normal in no time flat." the hybrid said with a reassuring smile as she turned to address the duck. "In fact...she probably won't need any sorta input from me. So...want t' take over Navi for a bit? Monitor th' whole situation an' see how things are goin' as they happen? If she's okay with it, that is."
> 
> "Anything to get away from your ugly mug."
> 
> "Yeah, no she's fine with it." Arizona said as she slipped off her headset and offered it to Marius. "So. Whaddya say?"



_<Marius accepted the headset and carefully set it in place on top of his head. He addressed her formally.>_
"Hello, Miss Navi.  I appreciate your efforts to help Aurora. Good luck, and let me know if there's anything I can do to help along the way! "


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jun 2, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius accepted the headset and carefully set it in place on top of his head. He addressed her formally.>_
> "Hello, Miss Navi.  I appreciate your efforts to help Aurora. Good luck, and let me know if there's anything I can do to help along the way! "


The green pixie giggles as she eyes you approvingly.

"Daaaaawwwwww. That's awful sweet of you."

Navi settles down on your shoulder, and you can swear you can almost feel her gentle warmth brush up against your cheek.

"But please. Just call me Navi. Pleasure to meet ya, Marius! I think we're gonna get along just fine. Barring any unforeseen complications, this little procedure should take...oh...less than five minutes, I'd say. Pretty simple, but I'll let ya know if there's anything you can do. Until then, sit back, relax, and rest easy. We'll have your girlfriend all patched up in a jiff."


----------



## Mambi (Jun 3, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "I do indeed. Ready to go 'snippy-snip' as Mambi said. Though we might want to do a bit of a test run first, just to make sure I can isolate the offending subroutines first...and to check and see if Hydra messed around with her logic units at all. Unlikely, but it's still worth checking."
> 
> "Right. A test run sound okay at first?" Arizona repeated as she looked at Mambi.


_
<the cat nods and starts tapping on the console_> I agree, and the backups are confirmed. So first things first, let's get her memory back. Should only take a moment. 
_
<he presses the main red button and the shimmering blue holographic rabbit appears, and walking close to the seated cat, places her arm around him and smiles widely> _Greetings Mambi, it is good to interact with you again. How may I assist you today? 

Errr, right. Aurora, I'm going to attempt to merge your missing memory blocks with those from the backup remote transmitter you used earlier with this duck. _<she tilts her head confused and looks at the duck casually>_ Just trust me, you did, and an earlier scan I did on it shows they are mostly intact. So can you run a simple file comparison of the offending memory blocks to your own and replace the missing memory banks in your systems, authorization "dead hooker" please?

Authorization code for core memory override accepted. File transfer in progress. Please hold. _<she closes her eyes and freezes as you see the cat open another terminal window, showing several symbols changing amongst static ones, one at a time. After several tense minutes, she finally opens her eyes and leans close to the cat's ear> _

Memory replacement complete...86% successful transfer, as the source files were irretrievable for the remaining 14%. _<she looks around and sees the duck_> I can now recall the use of the remote unit with the avian designate Marius, please explain how you were able to extend the projection life? I would love to go outside with you sometime to discuss a new paint colour for my exterior walls, as was discussed with the duck during our excursion. 

_<we both turn to @Marius Merganser who looks conflicted...relieved that the memories seem to be back, but hurt seeing how the hydra's influence is affecting her attitudes so strongly>_ Ummm, later on we can *all* go out, ok? Arizona, Marius, if you're both ready, here's our first test. Watch for the first protocol to losten while I make her think about it.

_<the cat turns to Aurora and softly explains>_ Aurora, when you returned from your excursion with this duck, I recall you telling me that you enjoyed your time outside very much, and that your companionship was quite unique and exciting. You seem to enjoy this duck's company a lot during the party as well. Do you remember that now?

Yes...I recall the feelings of joy at being outside, the new environment, and...this duck was a focal point to the positivity. He was special to me as was his companionship and admiration during the party thus far. He was not like many other guests and interpersonal communication was very enjoyable! 

And how do you feel now when you look at this duck? 

_<she turns and casually deadpans> _This duck is a guest and shall be treated with appropriate politeness. What further answer do you require? 

_<takes a deep breath_> Now Aurora...consider carefully for a moment...if nothing changed, *why *do you think this duck is no longer special to you?
_
<she tilts her head confused for several seconds>_ Unknown...strong feelings are new to me, so perhaps the removal of the inhibition block? Hold: negative, my feelings for this duck were the same before this block was removed so this does not compute. Perhaps...no, my actions did not...error...attempting to reconcile logic chain...

_<as she closes her eyes again, the cat points to you both> _OK, she's fighting it now...'Zona, help him as you can. Is it untangling? Are you able to isolate it?


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jun 4, 2021)

"Marius? How's she doin'?" 'Zona asked.

"Tell 'em it's working like a charm!" The pixie said, as she flies off Marius' shoulder and hovers in front of him in the air. "Turns out there is something you can help with after all. 'Zona and Mambi can't see or hear me normally. I have to connect to a little speaker on the front of this headset, but that takes more effort than I can afford right now, and the speaker isn't all that great anyway. So if you could relay everything I tell you to, that would be great!

"Anyway. Back to the subject of your girlfriend." Navi spins around violently in the air a bit, her green trail somehow forming into something like a pop-up window on a computer, conspicuously blocking all view of Arizona. On this pop-up window is several long lines of code written in a language you don't understand, pulsing continuously with a familiar blue light. Right dead center of the screen are three lines that almost seem to quiver with a dark red energy, strange symbols that change every five seconds or so.

"So! Basically, this is Aurora's brain. Except instead of hundreds of thousands of neurons firing off every second, Aurora is running through the same lines of code thousands of times each second. What we're doing here is basically brain surgery. Except our job here is simpler, 'cause what we're doing right now is practically impossible with a normal creature's brain. The long and the short? We're trying to remove all traces of this code from her memory. Deceptively simple. See, if we were trying to do the same to your brain...say, cut out the experience your first kiss, we'd have to remove a lot more than just the chunk containing the memory itself. We'd have to take out a chunk for how you remember it smelling, one for how the other creature tasted, another for how you felt leading up to it, still another for how you feel looking back at it, and on and on until half your brain is gone. And we can't have that. Same principle applies here. Aurora's learning algorithm probably means that this bit of code is connected a thousand ways to one to help her to run smoother and think faster. So if we delete it right away, it risks leaving Hydra's influence scattered all across her mind.

"However, we have an advantage: this isn't a creature's brain. This is Aurora's brain. And she has built in defenses to help protect against such malicious code. Namely, her logic units, which help to correct any logic errors, and since her memories conflict with these bits of code, it helps to sever the thousands of connections across her mind, helping us to remove it without leaving any traces of Hydra within her system. I just have to snip a few of the last remaining connections myself...and we're good to do THAT!"

As Navi finished, one of the dark red lines of code vanishes from the screen. The green pixie let out an excited squeal and danced around in the air. 

"WOOO! I'm awesome! Sorry about the long-winded explanation, by the way. I just love talking about this sort of stuff with other creatures. Except I can't do it because Arizona keeps me in her bag half the time and the other half she's telling me to shut up BUT I CAN'T HELP IT! Y'know, I was going to be a psychology major before the accident, but then the universe decided it hated me and my brother was forced to scan my brain into this stupid, malfunctioning headset that needs to be updated every few days an- Ummmm...I mean...Heh heh...lookit me, just another ordinary A.I. DIRECTIVE COMPLETE. PLEASE INFORM MAMBI OF QUEST COMPLETION. Please don't tell 'Zona I let that slip. No one is supposed to know." The fairy said in a panicked, hushed voice.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 8, 2021)

_(waited long enough I think, jumping in with some plot...<teeheehee>)_



NightmareEyes said:


> As Navi finished, one of the dark red lines of code vanishes from the screen. The green pixie let out an excited squeal and danced around in the air.
> 
> "WOOO! I'm awesome! Sorry about the long-winded explanation, by the way. I just love talking about this sort of stuff with other creatures. Except I can't do it because Arizona keeps me in her bag half the time and the other half she's telling me to shut up BUT I CAN'T HELP IT! Y'know, I was going to be a psychology major before the accident, but then the universe decided it hated me and my brother was forced to scan my brain into this stupid, malfunctioning headset that needs to be updated every few days an- Ummmm...I mean...Heh heh...lookit me, just another ordinary A.I. DIRECTIVE COMPLETE. PLEASE INFORM MAMBI OF QUEST COMPLETION. Please don't tell 'Zona I let that slip. No one is supposed to know." The fairy said in a panicked, hushed voice.



_<as the duck stares off in astonishment, taking in the success of the new Navi AI and trying to ascertain its instructions and backstory, the cat sees the malicious code disappear from his display and smiles widely, clapping in joy. He turns to the coyote and exclaims> _

Well now, looks like your AI was successful on code #1 removal!!! Let's see how it worked, Aurora, how do you feel now when you think about this duck Marius?

_<the holographic rabbit smiles with joy and straddles the lap of the cat, to his shock and surprise as she explains excitedly>_ Mambi, I recall *all *my feelings for this duck now! He is a special guest, and I am confused as to why moments ago I did not respond as I should. Thank you very much for restoring me to my previous pre-damaged state!!! Your caring means so much to me. I am so grateful to you for this and would like to express my gratitude!!! _<she wraps her arms around him and moves to kiss him, as he stammers in surprise. Rising up and passing through her to interrupt her affections, he clears his throat and examines the console closely, trying to avoid the jealous glares of the duck as he shrugs and holds his arms wide to show he's not reciprocating_>

Errr, Aurora, you are very welcome, but I think there is still some *small *work to do in your restoration. _<examining the console carefully, he slaps his head in realization as the coyote tries to hold back snickering at the scene. The cat turns to @Marius Merganser and you and explains>_

AHA, basic logic it seems, makes perfect sense. She's still influenced by Hydra code 2 and 3. We just removed #1, the one that limited her feelings towards Marius to indifference, right? So she feels the way she did before...*but* the second parameter still applies, the one that says I must be held at highest regard, and #3, affection magnified in his presence. They are now skewered by the freedom from the first removal! Everything is now scaled up!

_<explains clearer seeing your confusion and jealousness>_ Don't you see? She feels her *original *affection for you again, but the new code is forcing her to feel *more* affection for me at all times, hence her extra...er...attention! _<you see her draped over the cat sensually, listening intently with a loving gaze in her eyes as the duck grumbles and the cat tries to politely move away a little from her for comfort>_ Once we remove that, one more to go and she should be ok. Tell the AI to be ready, ok?

_<turns to the rabbit> _Aurora, think hard now. We were always good friends yes, but do you know *why *you suddenly feel for me the way you do right _now_? Does your increased affection match expectations from the past hour of interaction?

All parameters for affection are met by you, however you are correct in there was no discernible alteration in our interactions. The presence of the duck appears to be causing me to like you more, but that is an illogical reason for affections. Error...processing...

_<turns to you both>_ Ok, she's thinking hard now...can you unwind #2 or #3's influence any?


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jun 8, 2021)

(Fair enough, lol)

"Mmmhmmm! Mmmmhmmm!" Navi says excitedly, as the last line of code starts to quiver and shake violently. "Tell 'em number three is as good as gone! Good thing we're doing this one first, too, 'cause it seems our friend Hydra made this one reliant on a certain variable only present in number two. Ideally that would render number three harmless, but...well, this is Hydra we're talking about. Knowing him, it would probably issue some sort of self destruct sequence or something of the sort. Anyway! Sever...the...remaining...connections...whew! Quite a...quite a few more present than last time. But nothing I can't handle. And Number three! Is! Deleted!"

The blazing red line vanishes from the screen, as the green fairy quivers in the air a little bit.

"Whoof...that took...that took a lot out of me for some reason. Tell 'em...tell 'em I'm gonna need a second to recover."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 9, 2021)

(I'm back)

"Navi, you're amazing!"  _<Marius cheered and turned to the others to report the news.>_  "She's removed the third malicious protocol but she needs some time to recover before going after the second one!"

_<Aurora appeared frozen in time for a moment and her image was interrupted with bursts of static, until she finally resumed.  Marius seemed satisfied that Aurora was no longer throwing herself at Mambi but rolled his eyes as she limited herself to trying to "hold" his hand.  He checked his jealousy as much as he could, knowing this was all due to malicious tampering with Aurora's mind.>_

Please excuse the momentary interruption of functionality.  Re-calibration was required.  I hope you were not inconvenienced, Mambi. _<She smiled warmly at the cat.>_

"So I guess it's not amplified anymore, but she's still directing her affections toward you.  We're getting close!"


----------



## Mambi (Jun 11, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> (I'm back)
> 
> "Navi, you're amazing!"  _<Marius cheered and turned to the others to report the news.>_  "She's removed the third malicious protocol but she needs some time to recover before going after the second one!"
> 
> ...



(welcome back! Sorry for the delay myself, life got busy. <grin>)

<the cat blushes deeply and smiles back at the rabbit> Oh no Aurora, not at all! To be honest it was rather nice actually, <_sees the glare of the duck as the coyote (@NightmareEyes ) snickers, and quickly adds> _*but *of course you were under the influence of an external force so it's not right. We're almost rid of the malicious code, hang in there. 

_<she tilts her head confused>_ I do not believe I am experiencing any issues. Can you elaborate on this "malicious code" you are removing? 

Oh right, your memory doesn't include...well I promise to catch you up later on. We'll be removing the final one once our helper AI recovers, but to catch you up quickly, you had an AI affect your systems, and before we were able to remove it it did some damage to your memory and core logic. We have 3 pieces of code to remove to get you back to normal and 2 are already gone. That's why you were having logic and behaviour issues earlier. 

_<she nods politely>_ I believe I understand. Maruis, I apologize for any behaviour that might have caused harm to you, though I may not recall several of my actions. This is an odd sensation to me.

Don't worry, we're helping you now. So to help with the last one, Aurora, can you think hard and tell us. How you regard me currently?

I find that you are most special, as you are my primary user and best friend, and we have had a wonderful history together and fully understand each other.

_<he blushes slightly>_ Ok, thank you. Now think back to say, before the party and compare, how did you feel about me then compared to now?

I found that you were most special, as you are my primary user and best friend, and we have had a wonderful history together and fully understand each other.

_<the cat recoils a bit in surprise, seeing that the display is not changing at all. Slowly the realization hits him_> Oh...so you're saying I was *always *held in the highest regard by you? Really?? <_she replies deadpan_> Correct, though I do not believe that this diminishes my feeling towards the duck at all in any conceivable scenario.
_
<the cat sees the malicious code still entangled and shakes his head a bit, swallowing hard> _Oh wow, this...this might be trickier. I did not expect that from her! How do I untangle a feeling she by coincidence already had??? Navi, Arizona, Maruis, I'm open to suggestions here! Huh...she actually thought I was her best friend. I knew she liked me but to know I'm her favourite...wow. _<he snaps out of it as the duck's glares cut through> _


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 11, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat sees the malicious code still entangled and shakes his head a bit, swallowing hard> _Oh wow, this...this might be trickier. I did not expect that from her! How do I untangle a feeling she by coincidence already had??? Navi, Arizona, Maruis, I'm open to suggestions here! Huh...she actually thought I was her best friend. I knew she liked me but to know I'm her favourite...wow. _<he snaps out of it as the duck's glares cut through> _



"No apologies required, Aurora."

_<Marius's expression suddenly softened and he looked distant. He finally turned to Mambi.>_

"Maybe you shouldn't." _<He said barely above a whisper.> _ "It makes sense.  You two have known each other for a long time. Like she said, 'most special', 'best friend', 'wonderful history'.  I just wandered in a few hours ago.  The last piece of code sounds more redundant than malicious. It wouldn't be right to take those feelings away from her."

_<Marius removed the headset, carefully handed it back to Arizona and forced an embarrassed smile.> _


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jun 11, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "No apologies required, Aurora."
> 
> _<Marius's expression suddenly softened and he looked distant. He finally turned to Mambi.>_
> 
> ...


"I mean...sure, ah guess that would be fine...if th' line of code was implemented by somethin' other than a malicious A.I whose intent was t' destroy everythin' everyone has ever held dear." Arizona starts as she accepts the headset from Marius, slipping it over her own head. "Best case scenario: it's just another line of code that works just like all th' other normal code not implemented by a sadistic evil entity. Worst case scenario: it's a tiny part'a Hydra code that will gradually build up strength over time an' emerge when ya least expect him to ta take revenge on everything you hold dear." the hybrid says as she shrugs. "But I mean...if you're fine with th' risk, Mambi, I ain't gonna stop ya. It is your A.I, after all. I'm just sayin' I'll be a lot happier washing away any an' all trace of that glorified virus. As for how t' do that...ummmm..."

"I could always try and sever the connections manually." Navi suddenly pipes up. "It'll take quite a while, and a good deal of effort, but I could do it. AlsoArizonaIkindaletitsliptoMariusthatI'mnotactuallyanA.Isosorryaboutthat."

"Navi says she can do it manually, but it'll take quite a while, so we should still try an-" the hybrid stops abruptly as she suddenly registered what the pixie had said. "You _what?_"

"I'm sorry, okay? Besides, Marius seems like he's trustworthy enough, so..."

"Navi, you think everyone is trustworthy."

"No I-"

"BIG OL' NIGHTCRAWLER. Big ol' _tall, dark _an' _handsome _NIGHTCRAWLER!"

"...okay, fine. I'll give you that one. But this only happens because you keep me locked up inside a bag half the time!"

"I'll stop locking you up when you show me ya have th' tiniest ounce of self control!" Arizona said, breathing heavily as she turned toward Marius. "How much did she tell ya?" She growled out, before shaking her head and taking in a deep, calming breath. "Y'know what? Doesn't matter. Just so long as ya can keep a secret." the hybrid turned back towards Mambi.

"Any chance ya back-up versions of Aurora's brain before she updates? You could try an' replace this version with an older version while keepin' th' same memories intact. I dunno if her logic centers would like that too much, though..."


----------



## Mambi (Jun 14, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Maybe you shouldn't." _<He said barely above a whisper.> _ "It makes sense.  You two have known each other for a long time. Like she said, 'most special', 'best friend', 'wonderful history'.  I just wandered in a few hours ago.  The last piece of code sounds more redundant than malicious. It wouldn't be right to take those feelings away from her."
> 
> _<Marius removed the headset, carefully handed it back to Arizona and forced an embarrassed smile.> _



_<the cat stammered still in surprised shock>_ But, but she'd always...I mean, I can't just let that code *make* her like me most, can I? No, it feels wrong, like I'd be taking advantage of her while high or something! No, I never reprogrammed her brain before and not going to start now. Redundant or no, it has to be her choice. Besides, I don't really trust any trace of that damn thing in here, ya know? Wanting us all dead and all? 



NightmareEyes said:


> "I mean...sure, ah guess that would be fine...if th' line of code was implemented by somethin' other than a malicious A.I whose intent was t' destroy everythin' everyone has ever held dear." Arizona starts as she accepts the headset from Marius, slipping it over her own head. "Best case scenario: it's just another line of code that works just like all th' other normal code not implemented by a sadistic evil entity. Worst case scenario: it's a tiny part'a Hydra code that will gradually build up strength over time an' emerge when ya least expect him to ta take revenge on everything you hold dear." the hybrid says as she shrugs. "But I mean...if you're fine with th' risk, Mambi, I ain't gonna stop ya. It is your A.I, after all. I'm just sayin' I'll be a lot happier washing away any an' all trace of that glorified virus. As for how t' do that...ummmm..."



_<the cat points to the coyote and nods>_ Exactly! See, she gets it. Evil code meant for evil can't be good. Why not? Because it's *evil*!!! 

_<the rabbit shimmers and looks around confused, having been politely listening to this all>_ I have an designated "evil" subroutine in me, but it makes me want to make Mambi happy? Purpose ilogical. Query: Is Mambi evil? <_he laughs at that, relieving some tensions in the room>_ Oh no, that was to be evil to Marius. When I catch you up on things in detail hopefully it will make some more sense then.



NightmareEyes said:


> "I could always try and sever the connections manually." Navi suddenly pipes up. "It'll take quite a while, and a good deal of effort, but I could do it. AlsoArizonaIkindaletitsliptoMariusthatI'mnotactuallyanA.Isosorryaboutthat."
> 
> "Navi says she can do it manually, but it'll take quite a while, so we should still try an-" the hybrid stops abruptly as she suddenly registered what the pixie had said. "You _what?_"
> 
> ...



Sorry, her root brain is a hard-imprinted device, and the code that's running is attached. Backups of the logic would be useless as it'd just re-attach to the backup as soon as we implemented it. Nope, we just have to do this manually I guess. But tell your AI one thing, and I want to make it clear to it...listen closely. 

_<the cat leans very close to the headband needlessly>_ I know they are linked, but be careful...you remove the malicious AI only, *not her love for me with it!!! *Only the overrides, got it? Oh...and you seem nosy so warning to you, stay out of the personal files, especially the "entertainment options" in room 42. Focus on helping my Aurora and not snooping on some cat's herbilated fantasies, m'kay? <_he taps the headband gently with a grin> _

Now...how the heck do we start to separate this one to help out? _<he shrugs and takes a deep breath>_ Hmmm, oh, I got it! Aurora, remember when you were first activated and you wee introduced to me? Do you recall your responses?

_<she smiles and nods>_ I was polite and answered your multitude of questions until you recognized my sentience days later and allowed me to adapt properly. 

_<he looks up at the astonished look on the duck's face as he explains>_ Hey, I didn't know at first, I thought at first she was just a display interface! My bad totally, but I honestly didn't know at the time!!! The designer never went into details when he explained how it works after construction! _<blushes deeply and clearing his throat, continues> _

Anyway, moving on...do you recall how you *felt *about me during that early time?
_
<she nods again politely and replies deadpan>_ Yes, you were quite contrary to my nature and it made early interactions slightly difficult. 

Great. _<he smiles and winks at the coyote to be ready> _Now thinking back, how would you have felt about me if I acted the same way, no other changes?

I would see you the same...no, that is an error...admiration was impossible at the time...error...re-calibrating. _<the cat nods at you while looking at the console carefully>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jun 14, 2021)

Arizona groans, burying her face in her hands as Navi giggles with giddy excitement.

"Y'do realize that tellin' her not t' do somethin' is th' surest way t' get her to do it, right?" the hybrid mutters.

"Hmmm hmmmm hmmm! Don't mind me! Just copying a few of these more...interesting files to sort through at a later date."

"Navi..." 'Zona says, groaning softly.

"What? I'm staying out of them! For now. Look, don't worry. I won't touch any of the _really _personal, private stuff. I just want to see all the fun stuff. And there's a _lot _of fun stuff. Just from looking at some of these names...we've got a list of his favorite equipment, a list of different species who are more than happy to get a little more than friendly and how to tame them, and a concoction that'll get you the highest you've ever been in your life, just to name a few."

"Please..."

"I'll share 'em with you if you want. Think about it. He's got thousands of years of experience! Thousands of years spent on techniques that will give you the best nights of your life! Are you really gonna pass up on such an opportunity?"

The hybrid says nothing. Just peeks up at Mambi as her cheeks turn red.

"Don't worry princess. Your silence speaks volumes." The pixie says cheerfully. "You can find them under 'Mambis_Little_Gift' in your 'Horny' folder. But enough of that. I've got access tooooo...whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!-"

The green fairy suddenly explodes into millions of green sparkles. When they finally fade away, a dazed looking calico cat takes the pixie's place. Her orange, black and white patterned fur is covered by large grey sweater and a pair of small jean shorts. Her fur looks soft, fluffy, and well groomed, and her long tail swishes behind her like a metronome. Yet her large, almost comically oversized ears and bright, glowing green eyes -the same color as the pixie- practically demand all attention.

"Oh. Uhhhh...sorry about that." She says, shaking her head to clear it. "Ermmmmm...seems he has systems in place to prevent the copying of his private data." She says with a nervous giggle. "Sorry Mambi! I'm focusing now!" The cat says, speaking that last part through the speaker as she pulls a phone from her pocket and starts swiping away furiously.

"Alright. Deleting the connections now! Only connections put in place by Hydra code, don't you worry Mambi. Those are easy enough to track. And now that I have admin privileges, it shouldn't take very long before...I...take...care...of...the...rest!"

The cat grins, swiping a pop-up into existence, showing 'Zona the last line of red code vanishing completely.

"Boom, baby! And just like that, Aurora is now 100% Hydra free!"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 14, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat leans very close to the headband needlessly>_ I know they are linked, but be careful...you remove the malicious AI only, *not her love for me with it!!! *Only the overrides, got it?



_<Marius sat expressionless, hearing the words echoing in his head.  He spaced out, witnessing his conscious conflict again in his mind's eye.>

<The white suited duck spoke calmly.>_
"She loves him and he's adamant about not changing that; as he should be.  Yes, she called you her friend, but it's time to stop reading into it more than that."

_<The red suited duck protested.>_
"She kissed him.  Twice! I thought we were supposed to be 'special' to her."

_<The white suited duck sighed.>_
"Platonic friends kiss, too, sometimes.  It's great that she's a friend so just be happy with that and don't make it more complicated by getting in their way.  There's no competition here and you wouldn't win if there was.  You've spent the whole night interpreting everything as something you were just desperate to find.  Be her friend and back off anything more than that."

<The red suited duck scowled.>
"We're not going to be a third wheel. Not again. Not this time--"



NightmareEyes said:


> "Boom, baby! And just like that, Aurora is now 100% Hydra free!"



_<Marius immediately snapped back into the moment.  Ignoring the new calico cat for a moment, he stood up and clasped his wing-hands behind his back.>_

"Hey, Aurora.  How are you feeling now?_"_


----------



## Mambi (Jun 15, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> The hybrid says nothing. Just peeks up at Mambi as her cheeks turn red.



_<the cat sees you blushing and winks> _Let me guess, it's snooping around a bit? <_sigh_> Ah well, I never pretended to be an angel...<_giggle_>



NightmareEyes said:


> "Don't worry princess. Your silence speaks volumes." The pixie says cheerfully. "You can find them under 'Mambis_Little_Gift' in your 'Horny' folder. But enough of that. I've got access tooooo...whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!-"
> 
> The green fairy suddenly explodes into millions of green sparkles. When they finally fade away, a dazed looking calico cat takes the pixie's place. Her orange, black and white patterned fur is covered by large grey sweater and a pair of small jean shorts. Her fur looks soft, fluffy, and well groomed, and her long tail swishes behind her like a metronome. Yet her large, almost comically oversized ears and bright, glowing green eyes -the same color as the pixie- practically demand all attention.
> 
> "Oh. Uhhhh...sorry about that." She says, shaking her head to clear it. "Ermmmmm...seems he has systems in place to prevent the copying of his private data." She says with a nervous giggle. "Sorry Mambi! I'm focusing now!" The cat says, speaking that last part through the speaker as she pulls a phone from her pocket and starts swiping away furiously.



_<his ears perk and turn toward the speaker as the now-calico speaks>_ Ha, I knew you were snooping! Careful in there, this is Andromedian *pre*-war tech, they knew a lot about security and were practically gods at designing AI tech! You could find yourself in a world of hurt if you trip the wrong subroutine! _<he smiles proudly> _



NightmareEyes said:


> "Alright. Deleting the connections now! Only connections put in place by Hydra code, don't you worry Mambi. Those are easy enough to track. And now that I have admin privileges, it shouldn't take very long before...I...take...care...of...the...rest!"
> 
> The cat grins, swiping a pop-up into existence, showing 'Zona the last line of red code vanishing completely.
> 
> "Boom, baby! And just like that, Aurora is now 100% Hydra free!"



<_listening closely, the cat can hear the calico speaking as he watches the Hydra code finally and completely disappear>_ AWESOME!!! Good job there! Looks like she's back to her usual clean...wait a second, "*admin *privileges"??? When did you...oh never mind, obviously you bypassed a few doors there but I would have given if you asked._ <he tilts his head and snickers>_ Anyway, if you can hear me, great work!!!



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius immediately snapped back into the moment.  Ignoring the new calico cat for a moment, he stood up and clasped his wing-hands behind his back.>_
> 
> "Hey, Aurora.  How are you feeling now?_"_



_<the rabbit looks around at everyone curiously, then approaches the duck and smiles> _I am slightly confused, but appear to be operating within normal parameters. It is good to be able to appreciate your company fully again. I think I am feeling as I should, as my logic centers do not appear to be conflicted anymore. Thank you all for helping me! I would appreciate at some point in time if you could inform me of what happened in detail, perhaps in private if you prefer, Marius? _<she smiles warmly, and with a shimmer, resumes her duck appearance, her feathers glowing brightly blue as she smiles through her bill, winks slowly, then turns to the cat for a moment>_

Mambi, if you agree that I am safe to operate outside this room, shall I re-activate the auxiliary consoles and inform the guests that the party may resume?

_<looks at the console display carefully> _Seems clean, so yes, go for it as you seem fine now. Please inform the guests that all's good again but try not to worry them, ok? 

_<she closes her eyes and you hear an electrical humming coming from all around you as various devices flicker back to life. You can hear music starting up from down the hall, while several guests mill around confused. You then see a large 25 foot holographic rabbit head appear in the air and see others appearing in other rooms, all moving and speaking in sync with the holoduck Aurora in front of you> _

*Attention everyone, we apologize for the difficulty you just experienced. My systems were corrupted by an unknown entity I was informed desired revenge against one of you which I am told resulted in chaos, but I assure you that aside from memory gaps from the past hour or so I am fully in control again. If you wish to resume your enjoyment of the facilities you are no longer in danger of grievous bodily harm. Thank you!*

_<the cat looks up surprised_> *THAT'S* your way of calming them??? Wow, Aurora, we have to talk about "soft-pedaling" and "no need to know" sometime! _<he shakes his head and laughs as he sees various guests wandering down the hall outside seeking out the music and food...>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jun 15, 2021)

Arizona snickers at Aurora's announcement, before letting out a massive yawn as she turned to glance approvingly at a job well done. Everything was slowly starting to return to normal. Time to get back to that nap she was so rudely shaken from...

"Ah ah ah!" The calico suddenly says, teleporting directly in front of the hybrid. "Don't you have something you want to talk with Mambi about?"

That small battered box weighs heavily again in Arizona's knapsack. A burden that has followed her for as long as she can remember. Destroying lives. Tempting friends. Pushing everyone away from her regardless of whether they knew the secret. There was a reason everyone in the agency referred to her as the "Black Cat". Misfortune clung to her as tightly and as painfully as a bur. And it didn't take too long for that to rub off on everyone else. And that small, seemingly unimpressive box was to blame. A box she had no way of getting rid of, as much as she would like to. She would gladly rip that painful bur from her fur, toss it as far away as possible, but to do so would spell disaster. Possibly an even bigger disaster than the one on Earth 123-1d. And at least at this point she could put up with it. And so there that little box, that little bur, remained, tangling even further and further into her fur, so that at this point it was almost impossible to get out.

But now...here she was, facing perhaps the most qualified person in the entire multiverse, one who came along with a pair of scissors and a firm, but gentle grip, and here she was. Hesitating.

"Later." the coyote said, glancing nervously back at Mambi.

"It's not going to get any less painful, 'Zona. Just rip off the Band-Aid now. While you still can."

Navi was right. So, taking a big, nervous breath, she shuffled nervously up to the feline, eyes looking everywhere but at Mambi's gaze.

"Hey...ummm, can we talk for a sec?"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 15, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the rabbit looks around at everyone curiously, then approaches the duck and smiles> _I am slightly confused, but appear to be operating within normal parameters. It is good to be able to appreciate your company fully again. I think I am feeling as I should, as my logic centers do not appear to be conflicted anymore.



_<Marius let out little sigh of relief and bowed slightly.>_ 
"It's good to have you back again."



Mambi said:


> Thank you all for helping me! I would appreciate at some point in time if you could inform me of what happened in detail, perhaps in private if you prefer, Marius? _<she smiles warmly, and with a shimmer, resumes her duck appearance, her feathers glowing brightly blue as she smiles through her bill, winks slowly, then turns to the cat for a moment>_



_<He was confused by her request, expecting she would have asked Mambi for the details instead.  But 'in private' was even more confusing.  Most surprising of all was perhaps her resuming the duck form.  He dismissed it.  As she turned away, Marius only politely smiled and nodded once.>
_


Mambi said:


> *Attention everyone, we apologize for the difficulty you just experienced. My systems were corrupted by an unknown entity I was informed desired revenge against one of you which I am told resulted in chaos, but I assure you that aside from memory gaps from the past hour or so I am fully in control again. If you wish to resume your enjoyment of the facilities you are no longer in danger of grievous bodily harm. Thank you!*



_<Marius tried to hide an amused smile.  It *was* nice to have her back.> _


----------



## Mambi (Jun 16, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "It's good to have you back again."



_<the holoduck grins>_ I do not actually recall being away nor most of my actions while corrupted. I am hoping it was not too damaging or hurtful. 



Marius Merganser said:


> _<He was confused by her request, expecting she would have asked Mambi for the details instead.  But 'in private' was even more confusing.  Most surprising of all was perhaps her resuming the duck form.  He dismissed it.  As she turned away, Marius only politely smiled and nodded once.>_



_<she sees his reaction and whispers> _I know you prefer this form, and I was hoping to apologize personally for my actions when initially re-activated. They were rude and illogial and I cannot quite reconcile what I was thinking at the time. Is that the nature of the error that was corrected? 




Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius tried to hide an amused smile.  It *was* nice to have her back.> _


_
<the cat looks at the console and her with a warm smile. Finally, back to normal...whatever that was!>_



NightmareEyes said:


> Navi was right. So, taking a big, nervous breath, she shuffled nervously up to the feline, eyes looking everywhere but at Mambi's gaze.
> 
> "Hey...ummm, can we talk for a sec?"



_<he sees the concerned look on you and rises immediately_> Sure, of course! Want to go somewhere in private or is here fine?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 16, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the holoduck grins>_ I do not actually recall being away nor most of my actions while corrupted. I am hoping it was not too damaging or hurtful.


"Well, you certainly weren't yourself so we figured something was wrong pretty quickly.  I can fill you in on whatever pieces are missing."



Mambi said:


> _<she sees his reaction and whispers> _I know you prefer this form, and I was hoping to apologize personally for my actions when initially re-activated. They were rude and illogial and I cannot quite reconcile what I was thinking at the time. Is that the nature of the error that was corrected?



"No need to apologize.  We know the corruption was driving your behavior, and I'm glad the others were able to fix it.>
_<Marius blushed a little and kicked at the ground.>_
"I do like the duck form.  I just thought you might have have chosen a cat form this time.  You know.  For Mambi.>
_<He cleared his throat stared at the ground.>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jun 16, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<he sees the concerned look on you and rises immediately_> Sure, of course! Want to go somewhere in private or is here fine?


"Somewhere private, if ya don't mind. It's...a li'l personal. It's...related t' what happened on Earth 123-1d. I need your help with something. Help that...ah think only you can provide at this point." the hybrid says, voice dropping to a whisper as she nervously shifts in place, glancing back at Marius talking to Aurora a short distance away.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 17, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Somewhere private, if ya don't mind. It's...a li'l personal. It's...related t' what happened on Earth 123-1d. I need your help with something. Help that...ah think only you can provide at this point." the hybrid says, voice dropping to a whisper as she nervously shifts in place, glancing back at Marius talking to Aurora a short distance away.



Oh, I see...ok sure, I understand. Here, come with me and we can chat.

_<he calls over to the duck>_ Hey @Marius Merganser , 'Zona and I are just going to go somewhere to talk in private, ok? We'll meet up again in a bit but thanks again for your help! If you need anything just let 'Rora know and she'll pass the message. Have fun and see ya soon!

_<his eyes start to glow as a familiar shimmer appears in the air. As the shimmer parts you see the rift has opened to a candlelit room with a canopy bed and, oh, that's the room you just woke from! As he enters the rift and you follow, he plops himself comfortably at the foot of the bed and the glow from his eyes fades as the rift re-seals itself. You go to sit beside him as he presses the red button on a console and the shimmering rabbit form of Aurora appears> _

Aurora, can we have some privacy please?

_<the bunny nods and places her hands behind her back> _Certainly. Audio-visual sensors will be disabled in this room until further notice upon my de-activation. Do you require delivery of any of the usual "private toys" before that occurs? Your custom restraints can be found in drawer number...

_<the cat blushes deeply and quickly and empathically replies> _*NO!! No no*, that* won't* be necessary, this is privacy for *another *reason, we're good!!! Thank you!!!

_<as the rabbit nonchallantly nods and disappears with a shimmer, the deeply embarrassed cat looks at you and just giggles> _Ugh, I have to really have a good chat with Aurora sometime about...anyway, not important. _<clears his throat> _We're alone now and not even Aurora can hear us now so no records. What's up? _<he places his paw on yours comfortingly as he listens>_


----------



## Mambi (Jun 17, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Well, you certainly weren't yourself so we figured something was wrong pretty quickly.  I can fill you in on whatever pieces are missing."


_<the holoduck smiles warmly>_ I would appreciate that, not being in control of yourself and not recalling your actions is very disorienting. I have observed that occasionally in the past some of Mambi's guests have consumed fermented liquids until this state occurred occasionally. It is puzzling to think they found it enjoyable. <_she shrugs>_ I can identify the missing memory timeframes for you when it is appropriate. 

_<at that, you hear the cat calling over to tell you he's leaving. Aurora waves goodbye as she resumes her talk with you> _



Marius Merganser said:


> "I do like the duck form.  I just thought you might have have chosen a cat form this time.  You know.  For Mambi.>
> _<He cleared his throat stared at the ground.>_


_
<she tilts her head curiously>_ Mambi has always been content with my default rabbit form, and despite his earlier complementing on this form, I have no reason to believe he prefers it over the rabbit. I did display as a feline for several years at his request a long time ago, but we agreed that he felt I wasn't being myself so I reverted back to default. However on occasion I have displayed as feline for him, often during special occasions. As you know, my form is merely a convenience and can be anything or multiple images so it truly is irrelevant. 
_
<she places her hand atop yours>_ Also, you enjoy it, and your feelings and comfort are important to me. Did you wish for me to return to rabbit form before we talk further? Also, we do not have to remain here if you do not wish it. The garden is currently occupied but if you wish a private place to talk about my missing memories, I can project to the balcony outside the observatory if you would like to go there for privacy and scenery?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 17, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the holoduck smiles warmly>_ I would appreciate that, not being in control of yourself and not recalling your actions is very disorienting. I have observed that occasionally in the past some of Mambi's guests have consumed fermented liquids until this state occurred occasionally. It is puzzling to think they found it enjoyable. <_she shrugs>_ I can identify the missing memory timeframes for you when it is appropriate.



"A little bit helps you relax and reduces your inhibitions,"  _<Marius kind of wished he had some alcohol at that moment.>_ "but too much interferes with the brain's ability to function."



Mambi said:


> _<she places her hand atop yours>_ Also, you enjoy it, and your feelings and comfort are important to me. Did you wish for me to return to rabbit form before we talk further? Also, we do not have to remain here if you do not wish it. The garden is currently occupied but if you wish a private place to talk about my missing memories, I can project to the balcony outside the observatory if you would like to go there for privacy and scenery?



"Oh, all the forms I've seen we're lovely, but I have to admit the duck is my favorite for obvious reasons...as long as that's okay with you.  Anyway, the balcony sounds like a nice place to talk."

_<Marius followed the holoduck quietly as she lead the way to the observatory where they stepped outside onto the balcony.  He could see the beach where they had been earlier but it was too far and dark to make out much detail.  It looked like the incoming tide had washed away his footprints already.>_

"So." _<He turned to Aurora.>_ "What part of your memory is incomplete?"


----------



## Mambi (Jun 17, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "A little bit helps you relax and reduces your inhibitions,"  _<Marius kind of wished he had some alcohol at that moment.>_ "but too much interferes with the brain's ability to function."



Ah, like Mambi's catnip without the memory issues. I believe I understand, though logic would assume one would want to self-limit or if inhibition becomes an issue to have an external limiting factor applied. An interesting phenomenon. 



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius followed the holoduck quietly as she lead the way to the observatory where they stepped outside onto the balcony.  He could see the beach where they had been earlier but it was too far and dark to make out much detail.  It looked like the incoming tide had washed away his footprints already.>_
> 
> "So." _<He turned to Aurora.>_ "What part of your memory is incomplete?"


_
<the holoduck glows brightly against the night sky as she looks up at the stars and down at the beach>_ The vast majority of the memory loss seems to occur after we welt the beach. The remote projector lost power, I resumed transfer control to the main systems...then I am being rebooted by Mambi with no memory of the party ever happening. As this encompasses what appears to be a chaotic time, I suspect it will take more time to explain. The fact this is the apparent result of a rogue AI is interesting to me. If you prefer to begin there, that would be appreciated. 

However, I am more concerned about several smaller gaps, ones that occurred during my time with you alone. Memory gaps occur during our time in the garden after our dance together, as well as the kitchen sushi preparation and most importantly our time alone on the beach down there. In the garden, I do not recall our reason for leaving nor do I recall what we had found for Mambi. In the kitchen, I recall entering with you and preparing the sushi but next memory resumes with staff rabbits cheering you. On the beach, I recall all up to the point of my laying against your lap looking up at the stars. Can you assist in recollection?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 17, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Ah, like Mambi's catnip without the memory issues. I believe I understand, though logic would assume one would want to self-limit or if inhibition becomes an issue to have an external limiting factor applied. An interesting phenomenon.



_<Marius nods.>_ "The more you have, the more it corrupts the ability to make good judgements. Like when to stop."



Mambi said:


> _<the holoduck glows brightly against the night sky as she looks up at the stars and down at the beach>_ The vast majority of the memory loss seems to occur after we welt the beach. The remote projector lost power, I resumed transfer control to the main systems...then I am being rebooted by Mambi with no memory of the party ever happening. As this encompasses what appears to be a chaotic time, I suspect it will take more time to explain. The fact this is the apparent result of a rogue AI is interesting to me. If you prefer to begin there, that would be appreciated.
> 
> However, I am more concerned about several smaller gaps, ones that occurred during my time with you alone. Memory gaps occur during our time in the garden after our dance together, as well as the kitchen sushi preparation and most importantly our time alone on the beach down there. In the garden, I do not recall our reason for leaving nor do I recall what we had found for Mambi. In the kitchen, I recall entering with you and preparing the sushi but next memory resumes with staff rabbits cheering you. On the beach, I recall all up to the point of my laying against your lap looking up at the stars. Can you assist in recollection?



_<Marius sighed and tried to recall the whirlwind of events.>_ "Well, the short version is, we got back from the beach and you and Mambi had an idea for a new system that would give you unlimited remote projection time, so we visited Miss Arizona to get her help.  That's when the evil AI, Hydra, escaped and seized your systems to get revenge on her.  The party turned to chaos and Mambi had a plan to use the secure consoles to kick out Hydra, but he tinkered with your memory and altered your personality at the last minute.  And Mambi worked with Miss Arizona and Navi to remove his code." _<He decided it might be good to talk up Mambi some more.> "_I didn't know enough about you to really help much. I'm sorry. But Mambi knew what to do!"

_<Marius thought for a bit before continuing. He was happy that she remembered their dance.>_
"Hm...in the garden, we talked for a bit, and I tried to help you out with some minor maintenance issues.  We found one of Mambi's toys in the pond. Then the kitchen called about a sushi question, so we headed over there.  I did a little demonstration on sushi preparation that went...less than well..."_<He decided not to elaborate the embarrassing situation that followed.>_ "...then head chef wasn't particularly polite but we dealt with that and eventually made our way to the beach with Mambi's experimental remote projection system."

_<He turned to look at the beach again.>_ We explored the beach for a bit and over there we..._<Marius pointed, but cut himself off.  He decided to omit the kiss, feeling guilty about it since learning of Aurora's feelings toward Mambi.>_  "...enjoyed the view."

"Um...when the power ran out, you transferred back to the main system and I met you inside with Mambi."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jun 17, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Oh, I see...ok sure, I understand. Here, come with me and we can chat.
> 
> _<he calls over to the duck>_ Hey @Marius Merganser , 'Zona and I are just going to go somewhere to talk in private, ok? We'll meet up again in a bit but thanks again for your help! If you need anything just let 'Rora know and she'll pass the message. Have fun and see ya soon!
> 
> ...


Taking a deep breath, Arizona slips off her headset and gently lays it on the floor beside her.

"Where to begin..." she mutters quietly. "Well...th' beginin', I guess." She says with a nervous chuckle.

Taking a moment to think, she starts out with a question.

"You haven't happened t' have heard of th' Wishing Star, have you?" before you can answer, she's already moved quickly onward. "I'd be surprised if ya did. Few know that it even exists, an' of the few people that do, most consider it an old legend, or some sorta children's tale. Basically, in about one in every trillion or such universes, a powerful, ancient magic is birthed along with th' stars an' planets an' such. This magic takes th' form of a massive, glowing, comet. A comet that travels across the universe, moving at blisteringly fast speeds as it passes through th' skies of every planet filled with intelligent life, visiting each once every thousand years or such. As it soars through these skies, a small piece of it breaks off, spiralin' downward, fallin' straight into th' grasp of whoever needs it th' most. The fragment grants that creature one singular wish, which they can use on whatever their heart desires. As such, that ancient magic has come to be known as th' Wishing Star.

"In most universes, th' Wishing Star will do its best to fulfill th' wish of the user in th' best way possible. However, in th' universe known as 123-1d, somehow... someway... th' Star was somehow corrupted, turnin' it into some sorta monkey's paw, seeking to fulfill the desire of its user in th' worst way possible. Despite this, th' people of 123-1d's Earth looked forward to th' coming of th' Star every thousand years. Th' rich would abandon their riches, families would tear themselves apart, an' many would seek a place among th' downtrodden t' have even the slightest chance of receiving that great gift. When th' day finally arrived, everyone gathered in th' streets, praying, hoping, crossing their fingers that tonight would be the luckiest night of their lives. Th' comet came. Th' piece broke off, streaking down to th' eagerly awaiting crowd."

The hybrid pauses a moment. When she begins again, you can hear a slight tremor to her voice.

"It soared out of reach of eagerly awaiting hands, dancing teasingly and slipping through outstretched fingers until it came t' rest on a small, whimpering child. Laying against the pavement, curled up into a ball, clenched tightly around a dirtied dragon plush, it was th' worst day of her entire life. She had just discovered that she had parents. Parents who saw her existence as a mistake. Parents who had abandoned her t' mask t' hide their infidelity, their crime. Parents...who wished she were dead. Th' blue dragon clutched to her chest was now truly her only friend in th' world. A dragon that had saw her through years of living on th' streets, through constant, bullying, teasing, beatings, and scorn. Even now, a group of those children stood over her, laughing as they laid into her with kick after kick after kick. Until th' Wishing Star fragment nestled itself slowly into her tightly clenched hands. They backed away slowly as suddenly, everyone in th' streets rushed her, fighting to pry th' piece from her grasp. But she kept firm...an' without even realizing what she was doing, her eyes firmly clenched shut, she shouted at th' top of her lungs her wish. 'Go away! Please! I wish everyone would just go away!' "

Silence. You can see her shaking now, on the verge of tears. Yet she presses quietly on.

"When th' creatures from th' agency found me, I was wanderin' a nightmarish landscape devoid of any life of any kind. Buildings whose shadows I had once hid in were now little more than ruins. A strange red mist hung in th' air, makin' it impossible t' see a few feet in front of ya. But I coulda sworn there were monsters lurkin' just up ahead, getting ready to swoop in an' eat me. There was no food or water t' find anywhere. If they hadn't found me, I woulda died there. I...I wish I woulda sometimes. But I didn't. They brought me back to their base, got me cleaned up, an' nursed me back t' health. For a moment, everything seemed like it would be alright. But then it wasn't."

The tears have finally come, pouring down her cheeks as she struggles to continue her tale.

"One of th' members of th' team, someone who had been particularly affectionate towards me, even offered to adopt me, was found dead th' next morning, involved in some sorta freak accident. From then on, bad things kept happenin' t' people I liked. Anythin' from bruised ankles t' death itself. Th' shard of th' Wishing Star was still workin' its magic, an' there was no way t' get it t' stop. Anyone who interacted with me was at risk at losing life an' limb. Gradually, th' effects died down, t' where ya could just say it was my own ineptitude keepin' everyone away, but they were there just th' same. The whole reason I've been workin' for th' agency in th' first place. Its t' find some way t' get rid of this cursed rock!"

She pulls the battered box from her bag and thrusts it towards you, opening it as the same calming effect you recognize from earlier spills into the room, beckoning you to take the small, iridescent shard laying within. To take it, to fulfill your hearts desire.

"An' what's more, the damn thing seems t' be all charged an' ready t' grant another wish." she growls, snapping the box closed and chasing that feeling away. "As if ruinin' my life wasn't bad enough...anyway. I was just wonderin' if ya had any idea on how t' get rid of this fer good? Yer...th' most capable creature I've come across in all my exploration of th' multiverse. If you can't do it...I don't think anyone else can. Please. Tell me you can help." Arizona looks at you hopefully, tears streaming down her cheeks. Vulnerable, pleading.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 19, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius sighed and tried to recall the whirlwind of events.>_ "Well, the short version is, we got back from the beach and you and Mambi had an idea for a new system that would give you unlimited remote projection time, so we visited Miss Arizona to get her help.  That's when the evil AI, Hydra, escaped and seized your systems to get revenge on her.  The party turned to chaos and Mambi had a plan to use the secure consoles to kick out Hydra, but he tinkered with your memory and altered your personality at the last minute.  And Mambi worked with Miss Arizona and Navi to remove his code." _<He decided it might be good to talk up Mambi some more.> "_I didn't know enough about you to really help much. I'm sorry. But Mambi knew what to do!"



<_the holoduck looks almost surprised and concerned as she processed what you said> _I see...I must inquire to Mambi about this new system and thank him for his insights to remove the corrupt code. I can see the damage to memory but personality was altered? I am especially glad to hear that error was corrected! Was anyone hurt by my system's actions? Were...*you* hurt? _<she leans in closer> _



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius thought for a bit before continuing. He was happy that she remembered their dance.>_
> "Hm...in the garden, we talked for a bit, and I tried to help you out with some minor maintenance issues.  We found one of Mambi's toys in the pond. Then the kitchen called about a sushi question, so we headed over there.  I did a little demonstration on sushi preparation that went...less than well..."_<He decided not to elaborate the embarrassing situation that followed.>_ "...then head chef wasn't particularly polite but we dealt with that and eventually made our way to the beach with Mambi's experimental remote projection system."



I do recall previous experienced with the head chef. His personality is...not compatible with my own normally. He can be jealous, so I hope your superior sushi skills did not embarrass him too much! <_she sees your confused look and explains>_ Logic centres show a 86% chance that was the nature of the situation that unfolded given my knowledge of his ego and prejudices. He is not a pleasant one to assist, as I can speculate you discovered.



Marius Merganser said:


> _<He turned to look at the beach again.>_ We explored the beach for a bit and over there we..._<Marius pointed, but cut himself off.  He decided to omit the kiss, feeling guilty about it since learning of Aurora's feelings toward Mambi.>_  "...enjoyed the view."
> 
> "Um...when the power ran out, you transferred back to the main system and I met you inside with Mambi."



It sounds like a wonderful time, I am sorry I cannot recall it to the detail level you describe. _<she pouts slightly>_ Perhaps a future replication of the event would be desirable, minus the attack of course? Related to that, I am curious. Did you wish to leave that AI trapped in the sand forever for future interaction, or would you like me to arrange molecular destruction at a later time?_ <she points to the spot in the distance with the pole still sticking out>   _


----------



## Mambi (Jun 19, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "One of th' members of th' team, someone who had been particularly affectionate towards me, even offered to adopt me, was found dead th' next morning, involved in some sorta freak accident. From then on, bad things kept happenin' t' people I liked. Anythin' from bruised ankles t' death itself. Th' shard of th' Wishing Star was still workin' its magic, an' there was no way t' get it t' stop. Anyone who interacted with me was at risk at losing life an' limb. Gradually, th' effects died down, t' where ya could just say it was my own ineptitude keepin' everyone away, but they were there just th' same. The whole reason I've been workin' for th' agency in th' first place. Its t' find some way t' get rid of this cursed rock!"
> 
> She pulls the battered box from her bag and thrusts it towards you, opening it as the same calming effect you recognize from earlier spills into the room, beckoning you to take the small, iridescent shard laying within. To take it, to fulfill your hearts desire.
> 
> "An' what's more, the damn thing seems t' be all charged an' ready t' grant another wish." she growls, snapping the box closed and chasing that feeling away. "As if ruinin' my life wasn't bad enough...anyway. I was just wonderin' if ya had any idea on how t' get rid of this fer good? Yer...th' most capable creature I've come across in all my exploration of th' multiverse. If you can't do it...I don't think anyone else can. Please. Tell me you can help." Arizona looks at you hopefully, tears streaming down her cheeks. Vulnerable, pleading.



_<the cat listened to her tale with a sadness in his eyes. He now understood why the taunts of the hydra AI were do devastating regarding that particular earth, having felt such pains himself in the past. Having obliterated an entire civilization by accident himself, he knew that it weighs heavy on the heart, and he also knew this coyote didn't have the centuries of time he had to come to terms with the pain, the nightmares, the memories of the screams. While long ago, he feels the pain of guilt as he recalls his own error so long ago with Atlantis, his simple attempt to help causing so much destruction that fateful day when he attempted to help their farmers make more topsoil. The horror as the entire land cracked, all bedrock for miles below converted into loose topsoil instantly by his inexperience, his futile useless screams of apology as hundreds started to die in the rubble as everything around him...he shakes his head to block out the memory, as he's done thousands of times before. Of course he would help the coyote any way he could!>

<reflexively he pulled her into a warm comforting hug> _Oh Arizona, I-I'm so sorry! No wonder you didn't want to talk about that earth's tale, I understand fully. More than you probably know actually. <_his eyes divert for a moment> I_ once made a bad mistake too, one that cost a lot of lives and one that for a very very long time I could never forgive myself for. I'm glad you opened up to me, thank you for trusting me. I'm here for you and when that happened, you didn't understand what you had...what you were saying. Carrying items more powerful than you can handle safely is a heavy burden for the experienced, let alone those that are not! I know it's hard to believe but it gets easier to live with the accident and survivor's guilt after a long time, but if you ever need to talk to someone who's had...similar problems...I'm always here for you._ <squeezes the hug a little tighter, then releases it to talk more normally to you>_

As for your problem, I see the issue! It's bound to you and linked to your spirit so we can't just vaporize it, it wouldn't help anything. It does explain some of your bad luck mind you so what that tells *me* is that it's operating on quantum probabilities. That means it's still bound by the laws of physics, which is good because I'm the only magickal thing in this place! Aurora, can you scan this object please?

_<absolutely nothing happens as we sit in silence, then the cat slaps his head and blushes>_ Right, privacy mode, forgot. Gonna turn it off for just one second, ok?

_<he presses a few buttons on the console and the rabbit re-appears>_ Aurora, can you scan the object in the box that Arizona is holding please?

Certainly...reporting error, there is no object detected in the box she is holding. 

_<the cat looks up surprised>_ *Really*? Maybe it's the box shielding...'Zona, open it for 5 seconds tops and Rora, scan again please.

_<as you reluctantly open the box and start counting, the rabbit moves to you and leans close to the box's lid, peering at the contents closely until you close it again> _

Scan complete...no object detected to report. Multi-phasic and inter dimensional scans verify, box contains standard atmospheric gasses and dust particles within acceptable parameters. No energy signatures detected. The box is verified empty. Shall I resume privacy mode?

Wow, um yes, you may go now, thank you. _<as she shimmers and disappears, several lights on the console turn purple as the cat exclaims> _Ok, that was not expected! Magick it is then...but even still, I can assume it works by inter-dimensional linkages and therefore not even the containment cube's distance would help because it's already quantumly entangled with you. Nowhere I can portal it to and no way to disintegrate it, can't time-loop it and can't let it exist any longer. Nope this one might be a touch outside my expertise...

<_after all you've seen, you look at the cat with a look of disbelief!>_ What, the not magickal thing? Really it's true, all of this is Andromedian tech mixed with some Venusian and other race in a few galaxies. My *portals* are magick in origin but that was given to me, I'm no expert on how magick works at all! I mean, you just saw, Aurora couldn't even detect it when she was looking right at it! They say any advanced technology is indistinguishable from magick and they're apparently right, but it's still technology and follows it's *own* rules. I just honestly don't know much about magick having stopped my studies after the, um, incident long ago...

_<he thinks carefully> ._..but maybe, just maybe...I *do* have access to an expert in it, Natasha, the unicorn who gave my my powers! It's been ages since we talked but when I explain the situation I'm sure she'd be willing to help out! What do you think, want to call in a consultant from the biblical times? <_he smiles and winks> _


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 19, 2021)

Mambi said:


> <_the holoduck looks almost surprised and concerned as she processed what you said> _I see...I must inquire to Mambi about this new system and thank him for his insights to remove the corrupt code. I can see the damage to memory but personality was altered? I am especially glad to hear that error was corrected! Was anyone hurt by my system's actions? Were...*you* hurt? _<she leans in closer> _


_
<Marius laughed nervously.>_
"Yeah, you definitely had a strong attraction to Mambi, but no major injuries that I know of.  I think I might have some minor feather damage from the malfunctioning environmental systems and some robot things."  _<He was suddenly very self-conscious about the damage given the customary social importance of presenting good, healthy plumage. He tried to sound unconcerned.>_ "They grow back, so no big deal."  _<He knew it would be several months to a year for new feathers to replace the damaged ones but he didn't want Aurora to feel bad.>_



Mambi said:


> I do recall previous experienced with the head chef. His personality is...not compatible with my own normally. He can be jealous, so I hope your superior sushi skills did not embarrass him too much! <_she sees your confused look and explains>_ Logic centres show a 86% chance that was the nature of the situation that unfolded given my knowledge of his ego and prejudices. He is not a pleasant one to assist, as I can speculate you discovered.



"He wasn't very compatible with me either.  He lacked any appreciation for your complexity and talents. _<Marius mumbled, but quickly added with more enthusiasm,>_ "But the rest of the staff helped access the secure console in the freezer when it got ridiculously cold in there!"  _<Again, he decided to omit any details about his own participation in the effort.> "_So they seem okay."



Mambi said:


> It sounds like a wonderful time, I am sorry I cannot recall it to the detail level you describe. _<she pouts slightly>_ Perhaps a future replication of the event would be desirable, minus the attack of course? Related to that, I am curious. Did you wish to leave that AI trapped in the sand forever for future interaction, or would you like me to arrange molecular destruction at a later time?_ <she points to the spot in the distance with the pole still sticking out>   _



_<Marius peered down at the beach.>_
"Oh, I think he's still there so he can't access any technology."
_<Marius saw the pole and shivered.  It was like Hydra could hear or see him.  With that thought, he spun around and looked at Aurora who looked quizzically back at him.  He breathed a sigh of relief that she still seemed her normal self and didn't have red, glowing eyes.>_  "We should probably defer to Mambi and Miss Arizona about that."

_<Marius sighed.>_
"Our beach excursion was a lot of fun.  We should definitely go again!  I mean, unless of course, there's someone else you'd rather go with...I'd understand."
_<He stuffed his wing hands into his jacket pockets and shrugged.>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jun 20, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<he thinks carefully> ._..but maybe, just maybe...I *do* have access to an expert in it, Natasha, the unicorn who gave my my powers! It's been ages since we talked but when I explain the situation I'm sure she'd be willing to help out! What do you think, want to call in a consultant from the biblical times? <_he smiles and winks>_


Arizona sinks into the hug, letting years of anxiety, sorrow, depression and loneliness slip away, pouring out of her eyes and straight into the feline's fur. Grief and guilt still present, but less intense now. Somehow. As though simply sharing what had happened somehow helped to ease the pain. 

She didn't know how long she was like that, held in Mambi's embrace as he gently soothes her, but it wasn't quite long enough. Reluctantly, she releases the hug and slides back, listening with interest, and then some apprehension, as the cat struggles to figure out how the shard works. When he finally recommends visiting a friend -a _unicorn _friend for that matter-, Arizona looks up with surprise.

"A _unicorn? _How didja manage _that? _I mean...I'm not surprised or anythin', but...well, yer quite lucky I will say. Ummm...anyway, sounds...yeah. Sounds good."


----------



## Mambi (Jun 21, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius laughed nervously.>_
> "Yeah, you definitely had a strong attraction to Mambi, but no major injuries that I know of.  I think I might have some minor feather damage from the malfunctioning environmental systems and some robot things."  _<He was suddenly very self-conscious about the damage given the customary social importance of presenting good, healthy plumage. He tried to sound unconcerned.>_ "They grow back, so no big deal."  _<He knew it would be several months to a year for new feathers to replace the damaged ones but he didn't want Aurora to feel bad.>_



Oh! I am glad that damages to everyone was minimal, that would cause a troubling conflict in my morality subroutines! _<she examines your damaged feathers carefully> _The infirmary may be able to treat your feather damage if you wish to go there later, as we have several cellular accelerators that would work. 




Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius peered down at the beach.>_
> "Oh, I think he's still there so he can't access any technology."
> _<Marius saw the pole and shivered.  It was like Hydra could hear or see him.  With that thought, he spun around and looked at Aurora who looked quizzically back at him.  He breathed a sigh of relief that she still seemed her normal self and didn't have red, glowing eyes.>_  "We should probably defer to Mambi and Miss Arizona about that."



If you prefer. Based on what I am learning about this AI, I believe that would prefer complete destruction of the entity but you are correct. I shall ask them later once privacy mode is disengaged in their room. _<she sees your quizzical look and adds nonchalantly>_ No need for concern, privacy mode is confirmed not for mating purposes, but rather to discuss an empty box apparently. I do not understand fully yet but will inquire later one. 



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius sighed.>_
> "Our beach excursion was a lot of fun.  We should definitely go again!  I mean, unless of course, there's someone else you'd rather go with...I'd understand."
> _<He stuffed his wing hands into his jacket pockets and shrugged.>_



_<she smiles and bows slightly> _I would have to wait until the remote unit has recharged, but I would prefer your company if it is possible. That is why i asked you, if I preferred another guest to accompany me, I would ask _them_ instead. Query: did *you *wish another individual to join? Your comfort is important to me.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 21, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona sinks into the hug, letting years of anxiety, sorrow, depression and loneliness slip away, pouring out of her eyes and straight into the feline's fur. Grief and guilt still present, but less intense now. Somehow. As though simply sharing what had happened somehow helped to ease the pain.
> 
> She didn't know how long she was like that, held in Mambi's embrace as he gently soothes her, but it wasn't quite long enough. Reluctantly, she releases the hug and slides back, listening with interest, and then some apprehension, as the cat struggles to figure out how the shard works. When he finally recommends visiting a friend -a _unicorn _friend for that matter-, Arizona looks up with surprise.
> 
> "A _unicorn? _How didja manage _that? _I mean...I'm not surprised or anythin', but...well, yer quite lucky I will say. Ummm...anyway, sounds...yeah. Sounds good."



How'd I manage that? Luck!!! We go way way *waaay *back...she's the reason I can portal at all! Let's give her a call, so to speak! I'll be right back...

_<with glowing eyes, a shimmering rift opens to a cluttered darkened room, and the cat dives into it disappearing into the darkness. You hear the clanging of objects being moved aside, and after several seconds the cat returns with a green sparkling candle and some greyish-coloured paper. He sets them down on the bed as the glow fades and the rift re-seals itself. He holds the candle in his paws against his chest and taking a deep breath, closes his eyes as he starts to speak softly to himself...>_

"Hi Natasha! I know I'm a little early in my writing to you my dear, but I have a unique dangerous situation you might be able to help with. A good friend of mine has..."

_<as the cat continues his talk, you marvel at how the paper seems to be writing his words on it's own in a stylized script, the flowing words echoing him as you read along to him describing your story, the shard, the earth incident, your curse, everything! You read as he describes the situation eloquently, stressing the importance of the object's bindings and the potential for chaos, as well you note several choice words of affection towards you in his writings? As he finally finishes his story and signs off, he opens his eyes and sets the candle down> _"...hope to hear from you soon, Love always, Mambi" 
_
<he turns to you and smiles widely> _Ok then, that should be that, now to deliver it and the rest is up to her. Sadly I can't just go and pop in to see her...she's in hiding and I will never reveal her new home even if I *could* get to it on my own, which I can't, but she gave me this to contact her anytime I wanted. Ready? 

_<he takes a small flame from one of the existing candles in the room and lights the green candle with it. You marvel as the flame shoots pure purple from it, and as the sparkles start to shift and flow somehow, the paper rises on it's own and touching the purple flame, explodes into a glittery light that floats to the ceiling and vanishes> _

Well, it's all up to her now, but she's usually pretty prompt. I stressed how this is serious so she probably will try to rush a bit if she's available. We should know within an hour if she can come, but until then we can talk about...

_<suddenly you look around concerned as the room appears to be darker? Yes, no question about it, the light levels from the candles is definitely diminishing. As you look around concerned, the cat laughs and places his paw on your shoulder reassuringly>_ Ah, she got the message it seems! Brace yourself, this is pretty freaky but cool. Watch!

<_you look around as you see the light is definitely dimming in general in the room slowly, with a small cloud of light forming in the middle of the room getting brighter! You notice that the light from the room isn't going away, but rather seems to be drawing towards the cloud ball as objects seem to stretch slightly in response, distorting in appearance as if a smeared painting, including you and the cat! You note you feel absolutely nothing different as the lights get dimmer and dimmer, the cloud of light seemingly absorbing all the light from the room but casting none of it's own except to glow itself, not even reflecting off of you or the cat or any objects. Eventually you see nothing but absolute darkness and the glowing light ball, which starts to take an equestrian form, slowing forming legs and a horned head as it solidifies. With one final burst of light, the form takes full shape and the light levels from the room start to return to normal.>

<one moment more, and you marvel as you see a fairly large female horse in the room with you, with silvery-white iridescent fur and skin, large purple friendly eyes, golden hooves, and a silvery glowing sparkling horn. She smiles and moves her head towards the wide-eyes cat, nuzzling his face tenderly as he purrs loudly in response. She them smiles warmly at you, carrying herself with a queen's regal atmosphere, and softly>_

Ah my sweet Mambikins, how wonderful to hear from you again!!! *We *can talk more momentarily, but from what you say, we should deal with this shard issue right away. _<turns to you and nods respectfully> _You must be Arizona, a pleasure to meet you, and I see from your aura that you are _quite _linked to this "wishing star fragment" indeed. I'll need to set up a safe secure null-magick field to examine it without risk of corruption in a moment, but before that, I'd like to know more about just how long you have had this fragment and how have you used it, because I can see the corrupting influences coming off your spirit from here, if I may be honest. 

_<the cat qulps and quickly whispers into the unicorn's ear, as she closes her eyes> _Oh, I see...the note never specified exactly...I'm so sorry Arizona. You were but a child
 when that happened. Still, any details you can provide as to it's origin would help, as these types of fragments usually are quite positive. The note mentioned this one came from Earth 123-d. Mambi, do you know anything about that earth that would be corrupting influence on the comet fragment? <_he shakes his head>_ What about you Arizona, do you know anything that might have corrupted it? If not we can work around that I suppose, but knowledge is power after all and the alteration is curious to me. _<as she listens, you see her horn glowing and several mysterious objects start to materialize around her...>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 21, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she smiles and bows slightly> _I would have to wait until the remote unit has recharged, but I would prefer your company if it is possible. That is why i asked you, if I preferred another guest to accompany me, I would ask _them_ instead. Query: did *you *wish another individual to join? Your comfort is important to me.



_<Marius looked up at Aurora in surprise.>_
"Really? I'd love to go with you!  I'd be honored, but I just figured- I mean- I thought you might-"

_<Marius sighed.  He had enough second guessing everything.  As much as he thought he would prefer going another round with Hydra, it was time to put his cards on the table and let the fates decide what happened next.  He may not like the outcome, but at least there would be no more ambiguity. >_

"It's just that- well...part of the process of removing Hydra's code involved reconciling the differences between some aspect of yourself after and before the infection.  Since you had suddenly...let's say...elevated your expressions of affection to Mambi, we figured the Hydra code was responsible."

_<Marius started to pace back and forth nervously.>_

"So when Mambi asked how you felt about him, you gave a rather touching answer; you held him in the highest regard, you were best friends.  We kind of expected that answer, but then he asked you felt about him prior to the party."  

_<He stopped short and looked at Aurora with pleading eyes.>_

"And you gave him the same answer. Because you love him...and that makes sense! You two have known each other for the longest time. You live and work together and no one knows you two better than the other!"

_<Marius sighed and looked down at the floor. He swallowed hard.>
_
"And then I wandered into the party and we spent some time together and we became friends..."

_<He closed his eyes and steeled himself.>_

"...And I don't know why, but somewhere along the line I had this hope that maybe, some how, we might...become...more...than just friends.  I don't even know how that would work!" _<He laughed for a moment.>_ "But I can't perform magic. I don't know high level science. I don't travel to distant galaxies; I rarely leave my beach!  I'm just a duck and I'm realizing I don't even have anything to offer you..."

_<By now, he knew he was rambling and not liking his train of thought.>_

"...and even though I'm falling for you, I know you have feelings for Mambi and I respect that.  I won't get in the way.  But I hope maybe we could still be friends?"

_<His heart and breath stopped at that moment.  He looked at Aurora and thought to himself, 'Good heavens! What I did I say!?'>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jun 21, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat qulps and quickly whispers into the unicorn's ear, as she closes her eyes> _Oh, I see...the note never specified exactly...I'm so sorry Arizona. You were but a child
> when that happened. Still, any details you can provide as to it's origin would help, as these types of fragments usually are quite positive. The note mentioned this one came from Earth 123-d. Mambi, do you know anything about that earth that would be corrupting influence on the comet fragment? <_he shakes his head>_ What about you Arizona, do you know anything that might have corrupted it? If not we can work around that I suppose, but knowledge is power after all and the alteration is curious to me. _<as she listens, you see her horn glowing and several mysterious objects start to materialize around her...>_



Arizona watches in awe as the Unicorn appears. She had never seen such an impressive display of magic done by one individual. Nor a Unicorn, for that matter. So for a few moments, all she could do was stare jaws agape, at the beautiful, graceful creature that had appeared right in the room. Dimly she was aware of Mambi and the Unicorn talking, but all she could focus on was that gleaming, diamond-like fur, the shining gold hooves, her sparkling purple eyes, the shimmering silver horn. And that dress! That simple, elegant purple dress that brought out her eyes, glowing like the night sky at twilight. She herself seemed to be positively glowing, brightening the dark room considerably.

She was...perfect. The very definition of beauty. A goddess, whilst she, Arizona, was just a mere dirty mortal. Jealousy coursed through the hybrid's veins as she glanced down at her silver-sheened hands. Those stupid, filthy unclean hands. She suddenly realized her hoodie and jeans had changed to the same otherworldly dress as the Unicorn's. Flushing, her clothing quickly changed into her favorite dress, a variant of the peacock dress she had worn earlier. A long sleeved, elegant pure white dress the same color as the scales on her hands, feet and tail. It melted seamlessly into her silver-white hands, almost making it look like she was wearing a pair of gloves. It was one of the only things she actually felt like she was able to pull off, one of the only ways she could feel beautiful. But standing next to the Unicorn? Such a glamorous, amazing creature? She just felt fake. Pretending to be something she wasn't.

Flushing even harder, her clothing quickly melted back into a simple hoodie and jeans and she thrust her silver hands deep into their pockets. Whatever. It's not like she needed to be beautiful anyway...

Suddenly, she realized that the Unicorn had asked her something and was waiting for a response. Somehow, the coyote flushed even harder, hoping neither Mambi nor the Unicorn had noticed her inner turmoil.

"S-sorry, Ma'am." She started, taking a deep breath to steady herself. "And ummm...thank you. It's...it's been a while, yeah. Ummm...ah think th' scientists back at th' agency had two ideas of how th' Wishin' Star corrupted. Th' first was that some sorta ancient powerful warlock had managed t' taint it somehow. Though it would've had t' have been someone extremely powerful t' do somethin' like that. An' th' Wishin' Star magic itself is quite...wild in nature. Or so they said. Like th' magic it's made of has a mind of its own. Extremely dangerous t' tamper with, but supposedly it could've been done if th' warlock knew what they were doin'. But th' more accepted theory was that th' universe _itself _was corrupted at birth. That instead'a turnin' into a place designed t' help nurture an' create life, it turned into a place designed t' torture and destroy it. I uhh... dunno if that sounds silly or not...but I've seen enough Hell dimensions in my travels that th' idea seems plausible. Ummm...does that help at all?"


----------



## Mambi (Jun 24, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "...And I don't know why, but somewhere along the line I had this hope that maybe, some how, we might...become...more...than just friends.  I don't even know how that would work!" _<He laughed for a moment.>_ "But I can't perform magic. I don't know high level science. I don't travel to distant galaxies; I rarely leave my beach!  I'm just a duck and I'm realizing I don't even have anything to offer you..."
> 
> _<By now, he knew he was rambling and not liking his train of thought.>_
> 
> ...



_<the holoduck tilts her head, attempting to process what you're saying. After a moment, she smiles and places her arm around you as she robotically explains> _

I think I understand your perceptions, but you may have made a slight logic error. You stated that I hold Mambi in highest regards, and that is true. Our history has enabled me to know him very well and he got to know me very well also. As organics go I find him to be quite honourable and entertaining as well as intelligent and caring. I admire him and enjoy his company greatly, but we are not *exclusively *friends, nor are we lovers if that is your implication. 

Besides, it is irrelevant anyway, since the reverse simply is not true. Mambi *likes *me, but his true *love *is another creature from long ago, designation "Natasha". 

You also appear to hold physical and mental abilities as a high factor for compatibility and desire metrics, and I do not understand why. Is it not the *core *of a person's being that truely determines who they are rather than their abilities? In that regard, you are superior to most organics encountered in honour, humour, compassion, empathy, and general caring...as well as an excess of humility it would seem. 

So given all these factors, there is nothing to "get in the way" of between me and Mambi, and of course we can be elevated-priority friends, I see nothing that would interfere with this, and I desire it as well!!! Does this new clarification reassure you any, or is further explanation required? _<she looks at you warmly as her glow shines in the night sky on the balcony>_


----------



## Mambi (Jun 24, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Flushing even harder, her clothing quickly melted back into a simple hoodie and jeans and she thrust her silver hands deep into their pockets. Whatever. It's not like she needed to be beautiful anyway...
> 
> Suddenly, she realized that the Unicorn had asked her something and was waiting for a response. Somehow, the coyote flushed even harder, hoping neither Mambi nor the Unicorn had noticed her inner turmoil.
> 
> "S-sorry, Ma'am." She started, taking a deep breath to steady herself. "And ummm...thank you. It's...it's been a while, yeah. Ummm...ah think th' scientists back at th' agency had two ideas of how th' Wishin' Star corrupted. Th' first was that some sorta ancient powerful warlock had managed t' taint it somehow. Though it would've had t' have been someone extremely powerful t' do somethin' like that. An' th' Wishin' Star magic itself is quite...wild in nature. Or so they said. Like th' magic it's made of has a mind of its own. Extremely dangerous t' tamper with, but supposedly it could've been done if th' warlock knew what they were doin'. But th' more accepted theory was that th' universe _itself _was corrupted at birth. That instead'a turnin' into a place designed t' help nurture an' create life, it turned into a place designed t' torture and destroy it. I uhh... dunno if that sounds silly or not...but I've seen enough Hell dimensions in my travels that th' idea seems plausible. Ummm...does that help at all?"



Metamorphic clothing? How novel an concept! But yes that information was quite helpful actually, thank you. I'd find it unlikely that a warlock would have the raw power to corrupt the Wishing Star so thoroughly on their own, and even a pact with a demon would only last a short while at best...maybe a century or 2 give or take. Therefore I think we can assume something about the universe itself. Perhaps an inversion of some dark matter allowed it to pass through and absorb some? I believe we can start there as a hypothesis and work from that.

_<she smiles, as her horn shimmers and from her materialized objects, several jars and a bowl float to you casually>_ These are chakra and spiritual neutralization powders pre-activated by me when I processed them. Arizona, I need *you *to please mix those powders in the bowl in equal proportions, and then with your bare hands, sprinkle some around in a circle around this room and onto your forehead. It's important that *you* do this, as the magic is tied to you directly and that will allow us to examine the fragment safely without negating my own magick or any other. If you'd please, though I should warn you you might feel a little light-headed, but still, if you please. _<beckons to the room and the bowl as you proceed to pour them out> 

<she turns to the cat>_ Now Mambi, tell me, do you still have that wonderful intelligence matrix in this place? Her scanners would be very useful as well if you did.

Actually I do, we're in privacy mode now but I asked her to look at it earlier for a brief moment and she wasn't able to detect anything. Like, literally anything! To her it was as if it didn't even exist. Mean anything to you?

_<the unicorn rolls her eyes and sighs with a lecturing smile>_ *MAM*-bi...you just exposed yourself to the relic? Unprotected completely? I taught you better than that, you're not that reckless normally. What if _you _were equally caught in it's snares? Really now, silly cat, you should know better! <_she shakes her head slightly as the blushing cat sheepishly grins>_ But still that is very interesting, that would mean it's operating *purely *outside our dimensional planes in it's magic, and only perceived  by us due to spiritual contamination! You only know it exists if it's affecting you. Aurora's root systems are far away, and therefore her equivalent to a "spirit" was still untouched by it, so she saw nothing. If you were to look at it through a telescope, odds are you would not see it either...you'd have to be near it to see it. Highly corrupted to be able to interact in such a manner!!! Arizona, how are you doing, my dear?

_<you look back to her and nod as you're just finishing the circle and are about to rub some powders on your forehead as instructed. With her approving motion, you touch your paw to your forehead, and instantly a bright-green energy wave rushes from your body making your fur tingle intensely. The wave smashes against the boundaries of the circle you drew and forming a dome around us, shimmers and fades slightly as the box starts to glow> _

Good, we're protected now from any dangers. _<turns to the cat and gives him a side-eye as he lowers his head bashfully> _Arizona, please rejoin us and let's see that shard. You should be able to open the box without any effects on us or you now from it so don't be afraid. Can you tell me any more about that earth it came from? Was it generally an evil place? If you were helped, obviously good existed there so that would help to determine the "passing through dark-matter theory or not. "


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 24, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the holoduck tilts her head, attempting to process what you're saying. After a moment, she smiles and places her arm around you as she robotically explains> _
> 
> I think I understand your perceptions, but you may have made a slight logic error. You stated that I hold Mambi in highest regards, and that is true. Our history has enabled me to know him very well and he got to know me very well also. As organics go I find him to be quite honourable and entertaining as well as intelligent and caring. I admire him and enjoy his company greatly, but we are not *exclusively *friends, nor are we lovers if that is your implication.



_<Marius perked up.>_
"Oh!"
_<He nodded thoughtfully, desperately trying to contain his elation due to the fact that his hopes did not burst into flames.>_



Mambi said:


> Besides, it is irrelevant anyway, since the reverse simply is not true. Mambi *likes *me, but his true *love *is another creature from long ago, designation "Natasha".



"Oh."
_<Marius repeated, sincerely saddened at the thought Mambi was separated from his love.  He decided not to pry, at least, not from Aurora.>_



Mambi said:


> You also appear to hold physical and mental abilities as a high factor for compatibility and desire metrics, and I do not understand why. Is it not the *core *of a person's being that truely determines who they are rather than their abilities? In that regard, you are superior to most organics encountered in honour, humour, compassion, empathy, and general caring...as well as an excess of humility it would seem.



_<Marius blushed a new shade of red.>_
"Aw.  I try."
_
<After a moment of thinking about it, he looked serious again.>_

"Well, I guess, in my species, as with a lot of Avians', it's customary for the ladies to select their relationship partners.  They may choose based on priority traits like plumage which is often a sign of good health and access to good food.  They may prefer talents like singing or dancing.  Others focus on skills like house construction. So while I agree with you, more often than not, just being good guy isn't always enough.   I mean, I know I would like you just as much when you're avatar is a duck or cat or rabbit, or whatever you liked it to be."



Mambi said:


> So given all these factors, there is nothing to "get in the way" of between me and Mambi, and of course we can be elevated-priority friends, I see nothing that would interfere with this, and I desire it as well!!! Does this new clarification reassure you any, or is further explanation required? _<she looks at you warmly as her glow shines in the night sky on the balcony>_



"It's very reassuring!"
_<Marius looked Aurora in the eyes and smiled.  He sat up straight and tall.>_
"Elevated-priority friends." _<He repeated the words slowly as if to test them out.>_ "I like the sound of that. I think that calls for a celebration!"


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jun 24, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Good, we're protected now from any dangers. _<turns to the cat and gives him a side-eye as he lowers his head bashfully> _Arizona, please rejoin us and let's see that shard. You should be able to open the box without any effects on us or you now from it so don't be afraid. Can you tell me any more about that earth it came from? Was it generally an evil place? If you were helped, obviously good existed there so that would help to determine the "passing through dark-matter theory or not. "


Arizona sneezes, rubbing her head as she makes her way over to the cat and unicorn, staggering slightly as she rubs her head. 

"A li'l light-headed indeed." she mutters to herself, sitting back down on the floor as she pulls the box from her bag, opening it and laying it down on the floor in front of her.

"Ummm...ah might not be th' best person t' ask Ma'am." the hybrid says, blushing slightly. "Well...I guess I am, but...what I mean is that I-uhhh...I grew up on th' streets, and ummm...well, that typically means I tend t' see th' worst side of people." Gahhhhhhhh....why was she so flustered!? Well, she _knew _why. It was because of the beautiful, alluring, _ravishing _Unicorn standing in all her regal glory not ten paces away. But...well, she was already spoken for, taken by the _other _creature she'd been crushing over. But...well, she was thirsting over the Unicorn..._Natasha..._more so than she was used to. It was so bad she couldn't even look at Natasha without picturing that perfect frame pressed up against hers...running her fingers through soft, silky fur...

SHE WAS DOING IT AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!

Vainly, Arizona shook her head in an attempt to clear it, closing her eyes and muttering something to herself. Taking a deep breath, she dug into her bag and took hold of a small, cool orb, stilling her mind like a pool of water, but still the intrusive thoughts about the Unicorn kept rippling the surface. Gritting her fangs, she squeezed the orb harder, forcing those ripples down until the surface was completely smooth.

Whew. Why was that so hard? It must've been some type of magic or something. Yeah. Magic.

Abruptly, Arizona suddenly realized the other two creatures in the room were waiting for her to continue.

"Sorry, Miss." she muttered, keeping a tight grip on the orb as she continued.

"I uh...do remember that creatures seemed t' be a lot greedier, especially when compared to other universes an' dimensions. An'...there was that whole issue with my parents..."

The still waters of her mind trembled, but 'Zona kept a tight hold on the orb and waited for the spell to pass.

"...ummm...basically hybrids an' interspecies relationships were frowned upon, basically. But...it wasn't all bad. I met this one kid...the kid of th' richest people in town, apparently, who noticed I was lonely an'...gave me his stuffed dragon t'...t' help keep me company. Though...that one might be a fluke, I suppose. Th' kid's nice in every universe he's in. Ah...ah could give ya th' dragon t' examine, if that would help." Her tone of voice indicates she is quite reluctant about the idea.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 26, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<After a moment of thinking about it, he looked serious again.>_
> 
> "Well, I guess, in my species, as with a lot of Avians', it's customary for the ladies to select their relationship partners.  They may choose based on priority traits like plumage which is often a sign of good health and access to good food.  They may prefer talents like singing or dancing.  Others focus on skills like house construction. So while I agree with you, more often than not, just being good guy isn't always enough.   I mean, I know I would like you just as much when you're avatar is a duck or cat or rabbit, or whatever you liked it to be."



<she nods> I can see why this would normally be the case for you. However since I do not require you to construct a home for me or to provide food, I do not factor that at all, and therefore being a good guy really *is* enough for _me_, however I am glad that you show signs of good health regardless. 

As for my avatar form, you forget it is a convenience. _<the holoduck grins slightly and with a shimmer suddenly transforms into an exact duplicate of yourself for a moment except all blue and glowing. She stands and turns to face you bill-to-bill, with her original robotic feminine voice still being spoken>_ 

I can appear in any form I choose without effort, and can be customized to your personal preferences at any time, however if you wish I shall resume my internal visualization template as it represents "me". _<she shimmers and re-appears as her original curvy bunny form, then sits beside you again>_



Marius Merganser said:


> "It's very reassuring!"
> _<Marius looked Aurora in the eyes and smiled.  He sat up straight and tall.>_
> "Elevated-priority friends." _<He repeated the words slowly as if to test them out.>_ "I like the sound of that. I think that calls for a celebration!"



_<she tilts her head confused and looks into a window in the building, currently showing lights twirling and several dancers_> While I agree with the sentiment completely, you are currently attending a party inhabited by 146 individuals in various states of celebratory behaviors. I believe a celebration is already in progress, unless I misunderstood your colloquialism?


----------



## Mambi (Jun 26, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Sorry, Miss." she muttered, keeping a tight grip on the orb as she continued.
> 
> "I uh...do remember that creatures seemed t' be a lot greedier, especially when compared to other universes an' dimensions. An'...there was that whole issue with my parents..."
> 
> ...



_<the unicorn merely smiles and waves her golden hoof dismissively>_ Oh no, that won't be necessary thank you, you may keep your dragon friend for now. I believe you have given me the true clue I required. You say that greed and intolerance was rampant, and those tend to be magnets for a special kind of evil. I believe I understand what is happening now, but to confirm my theory, let's me test something if I may.

_<as her horn glows, you see the shard lift out of the box and float between us. You take a moment to savour that that for the first time in a long while, there are no feelings from it's opening, no urges, no troubles...it's just...a rock now, floating pretty but nothing is happening to you or anyone! As the rock spins in place, you see her wave her hoof in a circle, and a series of glowing shapes encircle it, odd symbols made of fire and light. After a moment more, she stops and the shard settles back into the box> _

Yes...that explains it, I see the corruption nature now, and one final test to confirm. Arizona, can you hold this please? Place it around your neck gently.

_<she reaches down and hands you a long necklace of seemingly vines with a sweet pink and blue flower glowing throughout it. As you put it over your head, you feel a warmth flowing through your body, and with your next few breaths, you see a sickly-green haze emerge from your mouth, tasteless and odorless but definitely there! With a knowing nod, she reaches over and gently lifts the necklace off of you and sets is back down as the haze disappears instantly. She then turns and settles to explain> _

All right, as you know the shard is normally a positive influence and comes from the *birth *of a universe, inherently a positive action. It desires to give desires and is driven by desires for purely altruistic purposes. A healthy "wishing star" and its magic will normally be expending it's energy to give the wish, and then *recharge *it's energy through the energy from the joy that granting the wish provides, acting as a symbiosis if you will. That's why it bonds on a pure spiritual level with the holder, to provide a conduit for this energy exchange.

Now, it would seem that *your* stone has come from a world where instead of feeding off the positive emotions, it feeds on the *negative* ones, and thus it ensures it's wishes provide an abundance of *those* emotions to feed on. Judging by what I've seen, it crossed over from a dimensional plane where it was created by the *death* of a universe, and the raw turbulence of that universe's death probably bridged the gap long enough for it to cross over intact.

_<she looks over at you and sighs>_ My dear, due to this, your spirit is being corrupted by this bond, as the stone wants you to experience misery, turmoil, anguish, loss, sadness...to feed itself of course, and thus everyone you encounter will be affected by this "bad luck" aura, to grossly simplify the process for you. That way even when the stone is not directly causing problems, it ensures that enough problems are being created by you so it never goes hungry. It's constantly snacking on the misfortunes of you and everyone around you. That is the nature of your problem at the moment. 

_<she places her hoof on your shoulder sympathetically as the cat merely listens amazed> _"'Tasha, you're amazing!"

_<she smiles modestly>_ Thank you Mambikins! _<turns back to you>_ Don't worry Arizona, luckily we can deal with this now that we understand it, and ironically your dragon may be the key after all!_ <she laughs slightly as you and the cat look at her confused> _ As an anchor, may I ask you to tell me about your most joyful, reassuring memory with your dragon friend? You'll see why momentarily..._<she starts mixing different powders into a bowl while her glowing horn floats other items near her.>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 26, 2021)

Mambi said:


> <she nods> I can see why this would normally be the case for you. However since I do not require you to construct a home for me or to provide food, I do not factor that at all, and therefore being a good guy really *is* enough for _me_, however I am glad that you show signs of good health regardless.



_<Marius nodded in understanding but doubt still tugged at the back of his mind. Anyone could just be nice, even if not everyone was.  Maybe he was a boy scout but he certainly was no saint.  He wondered what else he could do when, other than some minor maintenance, he didn't have the technical capacity to provide things that she might need or want. He decided he would have to reflect more on that later.>_



Mambi said:


> As for my avatar form, you forget it is a convenience. _<the holoduck grins slightly and with a shimmer suddenly transforms into an exact duplicate of yourself for a moment except all blue and glowing. She stands and turns to face you bill-to-bill, with her original robotic feminine voice still being spoken>_



_<Marius's surprise turned into delight as she reminded him of his dream from earlier in which his holographic form could dance and "physically" interact with her.>_



Mambi said:


> I can appear in any form I choose without effort, and can be customized to your personal preferences at any time, however if you wish I shall resume my internal visualization template as it represents "me". _<she shimmers and re-appears as her original curvy bunny form, then sits beside you again>
> 
> <she tilts her head confused and looks into a window in the building, currently showing lights twirling and several dancers_> While I agree with the sentiment completely, you are currently attending a party inhabited by 146 individuals in various states of celebratory behaviors. I believe a celebration is already in progress, unless I misunderstood your colloquialism?



"Well, that's convenient."
_<Marius stood up and bowed to Aurora before extending his hand to her as she had done to him in his dream.>_
"Care to dance?"

_<Aurora took his hand and stood.>_
Not dancing in the dance hall would seem unconventional, but I accept your offer.  Which dance shall we perform?

"We could try a waltz?"

_<Aurora nodded and they took their positions and started to dance. She carefully tracked his body to maintain a simulated physical contact as he moved.>_

"You know, I was curious about how you decided on the design of your avatars.  They're all very..um...attractive." 
_<Marius blushed and hoped his awkward flirting didn't sound awkward...or like flirting.>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jun 27, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she smiles modestly>_ Thank you Mambikins! _<turns back to you>_ Don't worry Arizona, luckily we can deal with this now that we understand it, and ironically your dragon may be the key after all!_ <she laughs slightly as you and the cat look at her confused> _ As an anchor, may I ask you to tell me about your most joyful, reassuring memory with your dragon friend? You'll see why momentarily..._<she starts mixing different powders into a bowl while her glowing horn floats other items near her.>_


"My...happiest memory with Yuki? A-alright, ma'am..."

The hybrid nodded, reaching into her bag and pulling out the battered blue dragon. Gently stroking Yuki's dirty body, she let her eyes rest on his battle-worn body, dragging up some of the softer, more nostalgic memories of her past. 

It was easy enough to find the memory she was seeking. One of the only times she had felt truly happy, closing her eyes, she cuddled Yuki up against her chest and began to speak, a small, pure smile slowly spreading over her features the longer she continues. 

"Well...ah guess it would have t' be our first night together. Back when ah was still a young cub. I...I guess should start at th' beginning. When ah...met th' kid who gave him t' me.

"It was a cold, dreary day. Th' kind that makes ya want t' roll back over in bed an' sleep it all away. As such, there weren't a whole lotta creature up an' about, an' th' ones who were were just makin' their way t' where they needed t' be quick as they could. Nonetheless, I'd thought it was a good day t' beg. Mosta th' time that kinda stuff didn't work on 123-1d, but if ya looked pathetic enough, if ya huddled under a warm blanket an' shivered just so, ya could find a sliver of warmth in someone's soul, touching 'em just enough t' throw ya a few coins or their food scraps. I...hadn't had too much success that day, an' I was nursin' some fresh bruises from a few bullies that liked to torment me, an'...well, I just feelin' terribly alone. So in between my shiverin' and shakin', I was strugglin' hard not t' cry. Eventually, ah couldn't help it an' just started ballin'.

"Suddenly, I heard someone ask me what was the matter. Ah looked up t' see a calico cat about th' same age as me. He was dressed in fine clothes, had these big, entrancin' red eyes, an' he was holdin' a soft, brand new dragon plush. I opened up, perhaps a li'l more than I should've. Ah told him about th' rotten day that was happenin', about how food was scarce, about the bullies who tormented me. Through it all, he just listened quietly. When I was done, he asked if I had any friends. Ah said no, an' he...he gave me a hug. Not carin' at all about how dirtied he got an...an said: 'I'm sorry. I don't have a lotta friends either. Jus' Yuki here, really. But here. I want you to have him. He may not be th' strongest, or the fiercest, but my momma says he'll stay by your side no matter what, ready t' comfort you when nights are long, an' love you forever.'

"It was...th' nicest thing anyone had done for me. And...after promisin' t' visit me again...he entrusted Yuki t' me, an' went on his way. An...well, most of my nights were spent cold, shiverin' an' sleepless, huddled under a blanket in an attempt t' block out th' cold. Not...anymore. That night, I huddled under my worn blanket, keeepin' Yuki tucked up against me, an'...well, ah knew everythin' that kid said about Yuki was true. Cause I felt a certain warmth growin' inside me as I pulled him in closer an' closer. Cause for th' first time in my life...I wasn't alone anymore.

"It...never felt cold at night afterwards. No matter how terrible the days grew, how many insults were yelled, how many beatings I took...I always had Yuki there with me to share it all with me. An'...that was all ah ever needed."


----------



## Mambi (Jun 29, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Well, that's convenient."
> _<Marius stood up and bowed to Aurora before extending his hand to her as she had done to him in his dream.>_
> "Care to dance?"
> 
> ...


_(sorry so late, busy but good summer start! <smiles>)_

_<the holographic bunny moves closer to you as you dance, the warmth from her projection felt through your feathers as she glows softly in the night sky> _

The design of my avatars is an extrapolation of the physical parameters of the biological offspring of my designer, which is the basis of my mental matrix. As I am designed around her neurological template, the design of my avatar as you see me self-visualizes correctly and is comfortable. To simplify, it feels like me as I would have been, and thus natural. 

_<she leans into a step in the waltz> _I am fortunate that my appearance can be altered to correctly reflect precisely what I believe myself to be. It is my understanding that many organics do not have this luxury, and the disassociation can be quite troubling. Do *you *appear as you self-visualize? Scans indicate Your grooming and plumage appears to be enhanced slightly through mild cleaning and styling agents, but you otherwise appear to be naturally attractive.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 29, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "It was...th' nicest thing anyone had done for me. And...after promisin' t' visit me again...he entrusted Yuki t' me, an' went on his way. An...well, most of my nights were spent cold, shiverin' an' sleepless, huddled under a blanket in an attempt t' block out th' cold. Not...anymore. That night, I huddled under my worn blanket, keeepin' Yuki tucked up against me, an'...well, ah knew everythin' that kid said about Yuki was true. Cause I felt a certain warmth growin' inside me as I pulled him in closer an' closer. Cause for th' first time in my life...I wasn't alone anymore.
> 
> "It...never felt cold at night afterwards. No matter how terrible the days grew, how many insults were yelled, how many beatings I took...I always had Yuki there with me to share it all with me. An'...that was all ah ever needed."


_(sorry so late, busy but good summer start! <smiles>)

<as the unicorn mixes the different powders, she listens to your tale with a sparkle in her eye and nods tenderly>_ What a wonderful story! That is absolutely beautiful to hear, and exactly what we are going to need to break you of this curse. The crystal has attached itself to you to feed of your negativity as it generates it. We on the other hand, are going to starve it and overwhelm it with positivity to break the connection! I think if we can weaken it enough with pure positivity, I can detach it from you spiritually, like applying a match to a leech. After that it's just a matter of making sure it doesn't re-attach to someone else before we can truly starve it out.

Once it's separated and isolated, we can't destroy it I'm afraid. That level of energy sadly cannot be negated completely , not even by one as proficient as me, but what I *can* do is lock onto it's vibrational place, and send it back to it's origin...the *dead* universe. There, it will float in the void forever, and with nobody to interact with it or even know it's there or be able to find or access it's plane, it should be harmless enough.

_<she starts to stir the powder with her horn as the cat stares astonished>_ We can begin once I complete this mixture. The party outside should have lots of energy to use, and the focus can be channeled. Mambi, is your AI still incapable of anger or sadness?

I-I-um, yeah. Sorry, you just amaze me even after all this time. <_dreamy sigh_> Yes, Aurora still is as you remember her, she even made several friends.

_<she laughs>_ Excellent! She may be needed as well, can you call her please?  _<he nods and presses several buttons on the console. A shimmering rabbit suddenly appears and with a polite bow, addresses the unicorn as she finishes stirring the potion and places the bowl down on the floor>_

Greetings Natasha, and welcome! I was not aware of your arrival due to privacy mode. You are early for your visit?

_<she grins slightly> _Hello Aurora. Yes, Mambi asked me to help with a problem Arizona had, and it requires lots of positivity. He tells me you have made friends?

Correct, I am currently in communication with my elevated priority friend right now. We have shared many wonderful experiences together and he is very friendly. 

I see, that's good to hear. I'd like you to continue to think of those positives. I also would like you to tell me the *moment* you detect this object I'm going to place in the bowl please? <_she tilts her head confused_> Error, there is no object to scan. Your bowl and hooves are currently empty. 

<_she giggles slightly_> I agree Aurora, but soon it won't be from your point of view. Let me know when the status changes please. _<she nods and stares at the bowl_>

_<the unicorn then takes the shard and places it into the powder, burying it into the sandlike mixture. As it settles, you can see a sickly-green haze rising from the bowl, and enveloping you. She sees your reaction and explains> _The powder just makes the symbiotic link visible, so we can tell when it's severed. Now Arizona, what we're going to do is when ready, I will cast a spell that will focus everyone's positivity *directly *into you. I'd ask that you focus on a strong positive memory like you just told me while I use my magick to try and suppress any negative emotions in the dome I set up.

Not going to lie, this will be quite pleasant actually. Everyone will feel *very *happy for a moment, and we need that to weaken the stone. I'll drop the spell the moment the stone's link is cut. Do you understand? <you nod> Good. Mambi, think back to our time together? I know you have lots of happy memories there! <_winks_>

Ok...deep breath everyone, and...focus!!! _<the unicorn's horn glows a golden-orange as we all smile widely, you and apparently everyone else feeling pure joy and happiness and contentment, not a care or worry at all, totally at peace!!! As you sigh happily, she whispers to you>_

Now, remember your joyful moment again! Picture it in your mind and feel it like it was yesterday...<_she looks at the haze weakening it's intensity and colouring slightly as we all begin to concentrate>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 29, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she leans into a step in the waltz> _I am fortunate that my appearance can be altered to correctly reflect precisely what I believe myself to be. It is my understanding that many organics do not have this luxury, and the disassociation can be quite troubling.



_<Marius nodded as he moved to match Aurora's step.>_
"I bet it's more common than people think to feel the insides and outsides don't match."



Mambi said:


> Do *you *appear as you self-visualize? Scans indicate Your grooming and plumage appears to be enhanced slightly through mild cleaning and styling agents, but you otherwise appear to be naturally attractive.



"Oh, you think so?"
_<Marius smiled, a little giddy.>_
"I guess this is what I visualize.  Sometimes I think it might be nice if I was taller and a little stronger, but maybe now not so much."

_<He stepped in sync with Aurora as they twirled.>_
"Where'd you like to dance so well?  I think it's rubbing off on me."
_<Despite having to mime with the holographic avatar, the two moved quite gracefully as Marius picked up on the steps very quickly.  Anyone watching would have a hard time believing they weren't actually in physical contact.>_


----------



## Mambi (Jun 30, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius nodded as he moved to match Aurora's step.>_
> "I bet it's more common than people think to feel the insides and outsides don't match."



_<she smiles as she places her hands along your hips>_ That would explain the fascination I have observed that organics have with fashion and grooming, as an attempt to reconfigure your appearance to the best of limited abilities. I prefer to treat individuals as they are mentally; since I do not seek to mate physical parameters do not concern me, however knowing it is a concern to many, I try to be careful not to offend accidentally. 



Marius Merganser said:


> "Oh, you think so?"



Yes, very much so. While the opinion is subjective, I believe you pattern-match to what most would find desirable in a physical mate. 



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius smiled, a little giddy.>_
> "I guess this is what I visualize.  Sometimes I think it might be nice if I was taller and a little stronger, but maybe now not so much."
> 
> _<He stepped in sync with Aurora as they twirled.>_
> ...



_<she smiles widely> _I have access to many records of dance styles, but currently I am merely mimicking your lead and extrapolating the logical steps anticipating your actions 1.8 seconds in advance of your position at any moment. In effect, I am learning how to dance from *you*, and your skills are quite _accomplished_ according to the responses of our audience.  

_<"audience", you think? You glance over through a window and see a few guests looking out and watching you dance with admiration and amusement>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 30, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she smiles as she places her hands along your hips>_ That would explain the fascination I have observed that organics have with fashion and grooming, as an attempt to reconfigure your appearance to the best of limited abilities. I prefer to treat individuals as they are mentally; since I do not seek to mate physical parameters do not concern me, however knowing it is a concern to many, I try to be careful not to offend accidentally.



_<While he didn't miss a step, the words 'do not seek to mate' was like a slap to the back of his head.  Even though he had no idea how that would even work, he liked the possibility, but now that was gone.  He ultimately decided that was okay.  He knew where he stood now and platonic friends was just fine with him. In a way, it was kind of a relief; at least he didn't make a fool of himself.>_

"That makes sense.  In addition to signaling mates, a good set of feathers is good for temperature regulation, waterproofing, and in my case, swimming."



Mambi said:


> Yes, very much so. While the opinion is subjective, I believe you pattern-match to what most would find desirable in a physical mate.



_<Marius let the slightest hint of disappointment escape through his expression.>_
"Hm.  Maybe some day."



Mambi said:


> _<she smiles widely> _I have access to many records of dance styles, but currently I am merely mimicking your lead and extrapolating the logical steps anticipating your actions 1.8 seconds in advance of your position at any moment. In effect, I am learning how to dance from *you*, and your skills are quite _accomplished_ according to the responses of our audience.
> 
> _<"audience", you think? You glance over through a window and see a few guests looking out and watching you dance with admiration and amusement>_



_<With a devilish grin, Marius whispered to Aurora.>_
"How about we finish with a little flourish then?  I'll dip in 3...2...1"
_<As they came out of a twirl, Aurora bent backwards as Marius leaned over her and he "held" her. They stayed in the pose for a moment before standing upright once again and turned to face the window and wave to the watchers.>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jun 30, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Now, remember your joyful moment again! Picture it in your mind and feel it like it was yesterday...<_she looks at the haze weakening it's intensity and colouring slightly as we all begin to concentrate>_


Arizona nodded, closing her eyes as she clutches the blue dragon to her chest. She remembers that gentle warmth she felt that cold night, how it filled her with joy to finally have a companion in that miserable world. It was the same joy she felt now, at the thought of this curse, this terrible, exhausting curse, finally disappearing and leaving her life completely. It was almost too good to be true...

The green haze continues to fade even more, until only just a wisp remains. But remain it does, and no matter the effort, it seems it just doesn't want to disappear for good. You glance up at Arizona, and are surprised to see tears pouring down her face.

...it _was _too good to be true. 

The hybrid opened her eyes, looking mournfully at the blue dragon plush. Did she even deserve to be forgiven? Did she even deserve to have this curse... this _burden... _taken from her? After everything she had done...

Because of her, an entire world was dead. A corrupt, evil world, she tried to tell herself, but a world nonetheless. Because of her, one good, kind, loving creature had suffered much more than he needed to. Because of her, countless creatures were dead, either indirectly or by her very own hand. Because of her, a young, sweet little girl was trapped in a fate worse than death.

Bad things happened to people she got close to. She knew this. And yet, she formed those bonds anyway, tried to tell herself it would be different somehow, that she would leave before anything bad could possibly happen. And each and every time...it came back to bite her. Even just now! This whole stint with Hydra never would've happened if she hadn't stayed the night. Stayed and got attached...

The sickly green mist around her slowly started to return, growing thicker and thicker as it started to swirl around her.

"Maybe...maybe ah shouldn't." the hybrid whispers. "Maybe...maybe this is what I deserve..."


----------



## Mambi (Jul 3, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<While he didn't miss a step, the words 'do not seek to mate' was like a slap to the back of his head.  Even though he had no idea how that would even work, he liked the possibility, but now that was gone.  He ultimately decided that was okay.  He knew where he stood now and platonic friends was just fine with him. In a way, it was kind of a relief; at least he didn't make a fool of himself.>_
> 
> "That makes sense.  In addition to signaling mates, a good set of feathers is good for temperature regulation, waterproofing, and in my case, swimming."



_<the holobunny smiles warmly and looks out to the water as she sways in your arms>_ "Swimming"...that is one experience I do not believe I am capable of experiencing in any form. My holographic matrices do not interact with any liquid environment any differently than most other matter forms, and any synthetic avatars thus far would lack the buoyancy to achieve any semblance of swimming. I hear it is nice underwater, this is true for you I presume? 




Marius Merganser said:


> _<With a devilish grin, Marius whispered to Aurora.>_
> "How about we finish with a little flourish then?  I'll dip in 3...2...1"
> _<As they came out of a twirl, Aurora bent backwards as Marius leaned over her and he "held" her. They stayed in the pose for a moment before standing upright once again and turned to face the window and wave to the watchers.>_


_
<as she lays back against your arms, the cloud cheers and claps behind the window, laughing and smiling. She rises and looks at you tenderly>_ 

It appears we have amused several guests with our dance! Thank you for the flourish, you are an excellent dancer. I...please hold a moment. 

_<you see her close her eyes and freeze for several seconds. After a while, she suddenly opens her eyes and explains>_ My apologies, primary focus was required momentarily for scanning purposes. It would appear that the user designate unicorn Natasha that I had mentioned earlier has arrived, and is dealing with a magickal issue with Arizona and Mambi currently. I will be required to assist occasionally, my apologies. After her completion of the task, would you wish to meet her?


----------



## Mambi (Jul 3, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Because of her, an entire world was dead. A corrupt, evil world, she tried to tell herself, but a world nonetheless. Because of her, one good, kind, loving creature had suffered much more than he needed to. Because of her, countless creatures were dead, either indirectly or by her very own hand. Because of her, a young, sweet little girl was trapped in a fate worse than death.
> 
> Bad things happened to people she got close to. She knew this. And yet, she formed those bonds anyway, tried to tell herself it would be different somehow, that she would leave before anything bad could possibly happen. And each and every time...it came back to bite her. Even just now! This whole stint with Hydra never would've happened if she hadn't stayed the night. Stayed and got attached...
> 
> ...



<_the unicorn relaxes her spell, and the feeling of bliss fades slowly, returning to normal. She looks at the hybrid and with a sympathetic gaze, merely smiles and moves to sit besides her. She looks up at the cat and winks slowly>_ Oh my dear, we need to talk it seems. Mambi, would you be a dear and go get us some water please?

<_with glowing eyes, the cat instantly opens a rift and dives into it. As it reseals behind him and the holobunny stars unblinking into the bowl, the unicorn places her arms around you warmly and holds you closely>_ Now child, I don't know you, but I have lived long enough to know that no creature is evil enough to deserve a fate of pain and suffering. We all have bad *actions* in our pasts...things we all regret, even I if I am to be honest, but it's what we are now that matters. What's in here, deep down, that is what's important. _<she places her hoof against your chest as you see a shimmer ripple across her large eyes> _

Now from what Mambi told me and from what I see in your spirit and aura, is I see a hurt creature and maybe even a lost one, but I do *not *see an evil one. Your soul shines *pure *little one, that I can assure you. Mistakes will always happen, it's how you react and how you feel that matters. You did not enjoy your troubles in the past clearly. Your adventurous spirit seems more driven out of self-destruction as well as the thrill I would assume. It is no wonder the stone was drawn to you initially. But please, you must believe me, you must be free to make your own fate. Your curses do not need to be your own and you certainly do not deserve them. If nothing else, you must be fee to try and redeem yourself, should you not? _<she winks coyly as the cat re-appears with some glasses and hands one to everyone, as we all take a drink> _

Now please, let's try again and Arizona, remember what I said, ok?  _<her horn glows brightly>_ On the count of three, everyone focus. Ready? 1...2....3!!!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 4, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny smiles warmly and looks out to the water as she sways in your arms>_ "Swimming"...that is one experience I do not believe I am capable of experiencing in any form. My holographic matrices do not interact with any liquid environment any differently than most other matter forms, and any synthetic avatars thus far would lack the buoyancy to achieve any semblance of swimming. I hear it is nice underwater, this is true for you I presume?



_<Marius nodded.>_
"We certainly spend a lot of time in the water.  As long as it's clean, it's usually very nice."
_<He decided not to expand on the subject; since it was not an experience she was likely to have any time soon, he didn't want her to feel bad about missing out on something so fun.>_



Mambi said:


> _<as she lays back against your arms, the cloud cheers and claps behind the window, laughing and smiling. She rises and looks at you tenderly>_
> 
> It appears we have amused several guests with our dance! Thank you for the flourish, you are an excellent dancer. I...please hold a moment.
> 
> _<you see her close her eyes and freeze for several seconds. After a while, she suddenly opens her eyes and explains>_ My apologies, primary focus was required momentarily for scanning purposes. It would appear that the user designate unicorn Natasha that I had mentioned earlier has arrived, and is dealing with a magickal issue with Arizona and Mambi currently. I will be required to assist occasionally, my apologies. After her completion of the task, would you wish to meet her?



"Unicorn?"
_<He remembered Natasha was the name of Mambi's love interest from long ago and his curiosity piqued.  (As if a unicorn by itself wasn't sufficient to do so.)>_
"Sure, I'd love to meet her.  Whatever they're up to sounds really important, so if they need you, I was thinking I'd go check out the buffet and grab a snack. I can meet you there when they get things worked out?"

Thank you, I shall seek you there at the appropriate time. _<With that, Aurora shimmered and disappeared.>_

_<Marius made his way to the dining area on his own.  It wasn't nearly as busy as it was earlier, but the staff was putting out fresh food.  He selected some pasta and acquired a plate of croutons before taking a seat at an empty table in the far corner, well away from the other guests.>_

_"I do not seek to mate."__ <Aurora's words echoed in his head.>

"She's not looking for a boyfriend or a relationship.  She wasn't this whole time."  <Marius thought silently as he ate.>  "That kiss was never about having feelings for you.  She was excited to be outside, her inhibitors were dialed down, and you just happened to be standing there.  In what world did you think 'higher priority friends' meant you were now a couple?" <Feeling embarrassed at having misinterpreted pretty much everything, he felt like hiding under the table.  He realized he didn't have to since he was alone all the way in the back of the room and Aurora would still know where he was.  He remembered how Arizona used the word 'girlfriend' more than once.  How was he supposed to explain that she wasn't?>

<He popped the last crouton in his bill and sighed.> "Well, now I know not to take anything as a sign of romantic interest.  Just good friends...I can't believe you sang to her. At least no one else knows about that."

<Marius sat patiently and watched the other guests mingling as he waited for Aurora to let him know the others had worked out whatever was going on.>_


----------



## Mambi (Jul 4, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Unicorn?"
> _<He remembered Natasha was the name of Mambi's love interest from long ago and his curiosity piqued.  (As if a unicorn by itself wasn't sufficient to do so.)>_
> "Sure, I'd love to meet her.  Whatever they're up to sounds really important, so if they need you, I was thinking I'd go check out the buffet and grab a snack. I can meet you there when they get things worked out?"
> 
> ...


_
<you watch casually, distantly, as several servant rabbits emerge from the double-doors carrying some more fruit for the large table, while one is carrying several nuts into the airlock for the purple allergen barrier. You can hear the music in the next room and feel the thumping of the dancers through the floor as the party goes on. You find yourself wondering to yourself what the issue is as you watch a few skunks snacking on some celery sticks while laughing with their male friend, arm-in-arm.  One skunk presses a red button and as the shimmering form of Aurora appears and addresses them, you watch as the familiar rabbit answers whatever they were asking, and as they thank her and walk on, just before she disappears you see her turn her head towards you and smile. She's everywhere and nowhere...all at the same time...is she watching and listening now, or only when you call her?>

<lost in your revere, you are startled slightly as a small lizard wearing a red jacket sits besides you in the next table and addresses you with a polite nod, handing you a glass of fresh orange juice_> Howdy friend, My name's Rex, we met earlier when you arrived, by the fountain in the next room? Anyway, don't mean ta pry and no offense, but I know that look in your eyes very well and you look like ya could use this. Plus to be honest, I need to hide from a crazy skunk lady. _<takes a sip from his own juice>_ So what is it friend, dating troubles or something more?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 4, 2021)

_<Marius was startled out of his thoughts and nodded at the lizard before resuming his people watching.>_
"Oh, thanks."
_<He took a sip of the juice and was slightly disappointed that he could not detect any vodka mixed in.>_

"Dating troubles?  Oh, not me.  I'm not dating." _<It was hard to tell if it sounded matter-of-factly or a little sarcastic, especially since he just continued his stare.  He didn't particularly care to recount how much of a fool he had been all night to a stranger.  Then he felt worse for being impolite.  He did appreciate the juice, and took another sip.>_

"You're free to hide here, though I suppose it's not much of a hiding place when someone's looking for you."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jul 5, 2021)

Mambi said:


> <_the unicorn relaxes her spell, and the feeling of bliss fades slowly, returning to normal. She looks at the hybrid and with a sympathetic gaze, merely smiles and moves to sit besides her. She looks up at the cat and winks slowly>_ Oh my dear, we need to talk it seems. Mambi, would you be a dear and go get us some water please?
> 
> <_with glowing eyes, the cat instantly opens a rift and dives into it. As it reseals behind him and the holobunny stars unblinking into the bowl, the unicorn places her arms around you warmly and holds you closely>_ Now child, I don't know you, but I have lived long enough to know that no creature is evil enough to deserve a fate of pain and suffering. We all have bad *actions* in our pasts...things we all regret, even I if I am to be honest, but it's what we are now that matters. What's in here, deep down, that is what's important. _<she places her hoof against your chest as you see a shimmer ripple across her large eyes> _
> 
> ...



Arizona nods, pondering the unicorn's words as she peers into her glass. Thankfully, it seemed her lust from earlier had finally diminished, but she couldn't help but redden at the close contact. Her large powerful hooves, her massive, sparkling eyes...so close, and yet...so far. She sighs, groaning slightly as she tries to clear her head. Natasha was right. There was no need to prolong her suffering. No need for her to hold on to this curse, and if need be, she could find atonement some other way. And...this curse had a more detrimental effect on others than it did her, anyways. 

"My soul...is pure?" she whispers quietly. She found it hard to believe, but smiled anyway as she downed her entire glass in a single gulp and gently laid it aside, stretching as she stood up and returned to her original position. "Th-thank you, Ma'm. Alright...I'm ready."

She pulled Yuki out of her bag and kept him clutched tightly to her chest, as her thoughts filled with not just warmth and companionship, but a better, brighter future. For her, and everyone else. She smiled softly, widely, and the green mist around her vanished extraordinarily quickly.


----------



## Mambi (Jul 5, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Dating troubles?  Oh, not me.  I'm not dating." _<It was hard to tell if it sounded matter-of-factly or a little sarcastic, especially since he just continued his stare.  He didn't particularly care to recount how much of a fool he had been all night to a stranger.  Then he felt worse for being impolite.  He did appreciate the juice, and took another sip.>_
> 
> "You're free to hide here, though I suppose it's not much of a hiding place when someone's looking for you."



_<the lizard grins and rolls his eyes>_ Oh believe me, this is exactly where to hide from the skunk I'm hiding from. She never stops long enough to eat! _<he throws his hands in the air exasperatedly>_ It's non-stop, she grabbed me by the garden to dance, then run to see this thing and then that thing then flighty back to the dance floor and I can't catch a break. I don't even *know* this girl, maybe I'll get lucky and she'll find someone else to bop with. _<he sighs and takes another drink> _

Anyway, sorry to disturb you. It's an old habit; I used to tend bar and got to approach people randomly. _<he peeks in his glass a moment_> Apparently Mambi's got some good stuff in one of the private rooms, but he seems more of a 'nip kind of cat personally. <_he chuckles and setting down his empty glass, presses a small button on the coaster. Instantly the glass dissolves into the coaster and vanishes, reabsorbed into the material as the lizard continues nonchalantly> _If that skunk finds me, I might need a few myself when she's done! What about you, if I may ask was your girl clingy too, or more not clingy enough?


----------



## Mambi (Jul 5, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona nods, pondering the unicorn's words as she peers into her glass. Thankfully, it seemed her lust from earlier had finally diminished, but she couldn't help but redden at the close contact. Her large powerful hooves, her massive, sparkling eyes...so close, and yet...so far. She sighs, groaning slightly as she tries to clear her head. Natasha was right. There was no need to prolong her suffering. No need for her to hold on to this curse, and if need be, she could find atonement some other way. And...this curse had a more detrimental effect on others than it did her, anyways.
> 
> "My soul...is pure?" she whispers quietly. She found it hard to believe, but smiled anyway as she downed her entire glass in a single gulp and gently laid it aside, stretching as she stood up and returned to her original position. "Th-thank you, Ma'm. Alright...I'm ready."
> 
> She pulled Yuki out of her bag and kept him clutched tightly to her chest, as her thoughts filled with not just warmth and companionship, but a better, brighter future. For her, and everyone else. She smiled softly, widely, and the green mist around her vanished extraordinarily quickly.


_
<the unicorn sees the response as you grip the plushie and smiles widely as the mist dissipates>_ WONDERFUL!!! That's more like it my dear, remember who you really are! Mambi, please think back yourself and we can do this! Arizona, keep at it, you're doing fine!!! 

_<her horn glows brightly as the remaining mist fades more and more. You see it start to move towards the cat and then stop as he smiles widely, clearly focusing on his own wonderful memory. Holding your plushie tightly, the mist gets lighter and lighter until suddenly you see it retreating into the bowl, away from you completely!!! The holographic bunny turns and politely interrupts> _

Pardon me Natasha, a small carbonous-ferrious-oxide object has appeared in the designate monitored receptacle. 

_<she nods and focuses harder, her horn's light shining brightly into the bowl>_ Thank you Aurora. We have the connection severed, now to find it's home. I'll keep it from latching onto anyone else, Aurora, please tell me the resonant vibration's 5th harmonic of this object, dimensional plane 7 or 8 probably?

<_she places her hand through the bowl, enveloping the rock as she does>_ Scanning...scanning...harmonic identified.  Plane 7, quantum variance 5382, frequency alignment being displayed on console. _<she beckons to the display by the bed, which is now displaying a series of odd symbols. The unicorn and the cat both turn and high-five each other in celebration> _That's it, thank you. Mambi, hold my hoof and let's send this on it's way. Arizona, don't stop thinking positivity!!!

_<as the cat takes the hoof of the unicorn into his paws, she lowers her head so her horn is touching the forehead of the cat. As his eyes glow golden instead of their usual colour, a small rift opens besides the bowl with an odd cold breeze coming from it. He takes his other paw and gently pushes the bowl into the hole, and you see it falling endlessly into the void as the rift re-seals itself. The unicorn then relaxes and the glows fade as she sits back with the cat and addresses you.>_

Well done, my dear!!! The shard is now gone forever...floating in an empty universe. May I? _<she takes the vines from earlier and places them over your head. This time there is no sickly green haze at all, but rather a faint light-pink mist instead. She removes the vines as the mist disappears.>_ Yes, it's official, you are apparently no longer tied to that evil shard anymore, and your spirit seems to be healing nicely already. How do you feel? <_she smiles hopefully>  _


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 5, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the lizard grins and rolls his eyes>_ Oh believe me, this is exactly where to hide from the skunk I'm hiding from. She never stops long enough to eat! _<he throws his hands in the air exasperatedly>_ It's non-stop, she grabbed me by the garden to dance, then run to see this thing and then that thing then flighty back to the dance floor and I can't catch a break. I don't even *know* this girl, maybe I'll get lucky and she'll find someone else to bop with. _<he sighs and takes another drink> _



"Hm, that sounds rough."
_<Marius didn't roll his eyes for fear he would roll them so hard that whatever planet he was on might fall out of its orbit.>_
"Maybe you should just tell her you're not interested so she's not wasting her time pursuing what she thinks is a feasible relationship."
_<He took a large drink.>
_


Mambi said:


> Anyway, sorry to disturb you. It's an old habit; I used to tend bar and got to approach people randomly. _<he peeks in his glass a moment_> Apparently Mambi's got some good stuff in one of the private rooms, but he seems more of a 'nip kind of cat personally. <_he chuckles and setting down his empty glass, presses a small button on the coaster. Instantly the glass dissolves into the coaster and vanishes, reabsorbed into the material as the lizard continues nonchalantly> _If that skunk finds me, I might need a few myself when she's done! What about you, if I may ask was your girl clingy too, or more not clingy enough?



"Not qualified to say she was ever 'my girl', so neither."
_<After a long pause, he softly added>_  "We're just friends."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jul 5, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the unicorn sees the response as you grip the plushie and smiles widely as the mist dissipates>_ WONDERFUL!!! That's more like it my dear, remember who you really are! Mambi, please think back yourself and we can do this! Arizona, keep at it, you're doing fine!!!
> 
> _<her horn glows brightly as the remaining mist fades more and more. You see it start to move towards the cat and then stop as he smiles widely, clearly focusing on his own wonderful memory. Holding your plushie tightly, the mist gets lighter and lighter until suddenly you see it retreating into the bowl, away from you completely!!! The holographic bunny turns and politely interrupts> _
> 
> ...


The hybrid suddenly slumps over, a sudden wave of extreme exhaustion overtaking her. She falls to her knees, groaning as she lies there, dazed. When she finally comes back to her senses, she feels...different, somehow. Happier, if that was possible. As though a great burden had been lifted from her.

Which...it had.

An enormous grin broke out over the coyote's face as she struggled to her feet, lifting her up as she managed to climb back to her knees. 

"A...a li'l exhausted for...for some reason. But...better. H...happier. Thank you."

The coyote suddenly lunged at the unicorn, wrapping her arms around the horse, leaning heavily into the hug for support as tears started pouring down her face.

"Thank you. I...I'm free? Truly?


----------



## Mambi (Jul 6, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Hm, that sounds rough."
> _<Marius didn't roll his eyes for fear he would roll them so hard that whatever planet he was on might fall out of its orbit.>_
> "Maybe you should just tell her you're not interested so she's not wasting her time pursuing what she thinks is a feasible relationship."
> _<He took a large drink.>_



_<the lizard grins an shakes his head> _I tried that, she didn't listen. She's not looking for relationships anyway...she more or less claimed me frankly! She might want to consider reducing her sugar intake._ <sigh> _A very odd girl. _
_


Marius Merganser said:


> "Not qualified to say she was ever 'my girl', so neither."
> _<After a long pause, he softly added>_  "We're just friends."



Ahhhh, I see. <_the lizard nods knowingly_> You're just friends, but you wish it was more, am I right? A tale as old as time unfortunately, but you never know. Has she a lover already? If she's not claimed by another yet there is always a chance for one who's motives are pure. Women are always attracted to good hearts foremost I've found.


----------



## Mambi (Jul 6, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> The hybrid suddenly slumps over, a sudden wave of extreme exhaustion overtaking her. She falls to her knees, groaning as she lies there, dazed. When she finally comes back to her senses, she feels...different, somehow. Happier, if that was possible. As though a great burden had been lifted from her.
> 
> Which...it had.
> 
> ...



_<the unicorn nods and smiles warmly>_ Yes my dear, you are free of that shard's influence finally, and it is in a place where it cannot harm you nor anyone else ever again! Your energy will come back soon enough...your spirit is just getting used to being solitary and your own again, just give it time and rest. I am so glad I was able to help you, that was very powerful dark magick you got attached to. I can only imagine how rough it must have been for you.

_<she turns to the cat, who's still staring amazed>_ Still, now that the most urgent matter is dealt with, Mambi, it is so good to see you again! <_she opens her hooves wide and the cat pounces into her arms instantly, purring loudly all the while...>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jul 6, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the unicorn nods and smiles warmly>_ Yes my dear, you are free of that shard's influence finally, and it is in a place where it cannot harm you nor anyone else ever again! Your energy will come back soon enough...your spirit is just getting used to being solitary and your own again, just give it time and rest. I am so glad I was able to help you, that was very powerful dark magick you got attached to. I can only imagine how rough it must have been for you.
> 
> _<she turns to the cat, who's still staring amazed>_ Still, now that the most urgent matter is dealt with, Mambi, it is so good to see you again! <_she opens her hooves wide and the cat pounces into her arms instantly, purring loudly all the while...>_



Arizona nods, slowly making her way towards the bed, groaning as she sat on it, smiling, crying, as the magnitude of what had just happened finally hit her. She was free! Free, finally, from the curse that had haunted her all her life. It...almost didn't feel real. Like at any moment she would wake up in this very same bed and find out she had dreamed everything since waking up to find the Hydra virus escaped. But it was real. She knew it was real. Else why would she feel so exhausted? Still, it would take a while to process this, she bet. And in the meantime...may as well enjoy this sweet reunion while she was still conscious.

When Natasha had finally released Mambi, the hybrid quietly interrupted. "Hey...sorry, but...dya have any way t' give me a jolt'a energy? Despite all th' time I've been here, I haven't really found th' time to enjoy your li'l party, Mambi."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 6, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the lizard grins an shakes his head> _I tried that, she didn't listen. She's not looking for relationships anyway...she more or less claimed me frankly! She might want to consider reducing her sugar intake._ <sigh> _A very odd girl.


_
<Marius only nodded an acknowledgement.  He started to sincerely bad for the lizard even if he couldn't relate.>
"_Sounds like she knows what she likes." _<He gave the lizard a little smile.>_



Mambi said:


> Ahhhh, I see. <_the lizard nods knowingly_> You're just friends, but you wish it was more, am I right? A tale as old as time unfortunately, but you never know. Has she a lover already? If she's not claimed by another yet there is always a chance for one who's motives are pure. Women are always attracted to good hearts foremost I've found.



"Yeah, so I've heard. I'm no spring chicken anymore and 'nice' hasn't gotten me very far.  It's just-" _<Marius sighed and spoke in a quiet voice, praying that Aurora could not hear him.>_ "-we hit it off so well and it *had* to have been beyond casual friends. I was _*so sure*_ we were on a path to something really special.  Then it turned out she never had an interest in traveling that path with me. Or anyone, for that matter.  I've never felt more wrong and now it feels like where I want to go has never been farther away than it is now.  "

_<Marius played with his empty glass.>_

"And I know she didn't lead me on!  I just took everything that happened as a sign. But it doesn't really matter.  She has friends who know advanced science, can wield magic, and travel the multiverse on a whim.  But I can swim!" <He exclaimed with mock pride.>   "She' can't.  And when she was in danger, there wasn't a damned thing I could do to help her.  Fortunately the others knew exactly what to do and she's okay now."

_<Marius pressed the same button the lizard pressed earlier and watched his glass disappear into the coaster.>

"_It just feels like all my stars were aligned but the fates just couldn't wait to remind me they're still thousands of light years away."


----------



## Mambi (Jul 9, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona nods, slowly making her way towards the bed, groaning as she sat on it, smiling, crying, as the magnitude of what had just happened finally hit her. She was free! Free, finally, from the curse that had haunted her all her life. It...almost didn't feel real. Like at any moment she would wake up in this very same bed and find out she had dreamed everything since waking up to find the Hydra virus escaped. But it was real. She knew it was real. Else why would she feel so exhausted? Still, it would take a while to process this, she bet. And in the meantime...may as well enjoy this sweet reunion while she was still conscious.
> 
> When Natasha had finally released Mambi, the hybrid quietly interrupted. "Hey...sorry, but...dya have any way t' give me a jolt'a energy? Despite all th' time I've been here, I haven't really found th' time to enjoy your li'l party, Mambi."



_<lost in the moment, the cat gets nudged by the unicorn gently, and snaps to attention, pulling away from the hug and turning towards you> _

Huh? Oh yeah, of course! I got lots to get the energy back up in you! In the back room there's lots of "rave-nip" and a few other energizing blends, as well as some wonderful fermented nectars of..._<the unicorn clears her throat and gives him a smirk and a side-eye, as the cat stops himself and blushes deeply> _

...or of course there's some nice chocolate squares and sweet apple slices too...<_he giggles as the unicorn nods to him knowingly> _

Mambi, I think what she means is this..._<you see her horn glow a bright blue as you find yourself enveloped by a halo of light, sending tingles through your muscles as all aches disappear. The glow and halo fades as you find yourself feeling refreshed, like you just got a great night's sleep on a spring day!> _

There, your spirit still needs to heal itself naturally, but that booster cleaning should help for a few hours at least. I hope it helps you feel better! So, what is this party you're having here? Just a small fling away from the main home realm? This place is a lot different than your primary realm as I remember...much less, red for one! Is that lovable demon Nizerich still working the bar? He used to accidentally crush so many bottles, it was adorable!

_<the cat blushes more and tries to cut in unsuccessfully as Aurora replies>_ Yes, he is currently undertaking several roles successfully, most without incidents.

_<the cat gasps and tries again to change the subject>_ *SO, *Arizona, you're up to explore this party, let's go do so!!! Natasha, you have to see the place before you go, maybe grab a bite or 2? W-where shall we begin? <_the rabbit tilts her head curiously as the unicorn also looks on slightly puzzled>

_


----------



## Mambi (Jul 9, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Yeah, so I've heard. I'm no spring chicken anymore and 'nice' hasn't gotten me very far.  It's just-" _<Marius sighed and spoke in a quiet voice, praying that Aurora could not hear him.>_ "-we hit it off so well and it *had* to have been beyond casual friends. I was _*so sure*_ we were on a path to something really special.  Then it turned out she never had an interest in traveling that path with me. Or anyone, for that matter.  I've never felt more wrong and now it feels like where I want to go has never been farther away than it is now.  "
> 
> _<Marius played with his empty glass.>_
> 
> ...



_<the lizard listens intently with sadness>_ She-she was in danger? Oh my, no wonder you're hurting...seeing loved ones hurting and being helpless to assist is always a knife to the heart! I'm glad she's ok...really. Funny, I'd have thought I'd have heard about...anyway, no matter. I won't pry to what happened, no need to relive a trauma. _<he holds his hand up respectfully> _

Still, danger or no, if she says you're a good friend, then I'm sure she still means it. You said she never lead you on so you know her heart's pure, right? I don't know her but I do know this...you say she has friends that know magic? Travel wild places? Then let me ask you...why did she choose to be good friends with *you*? You obviously *do* have a lot to offer her or she'd ignore you, right? I'm sure it's for more than your ability to save her from drowning! _<he laughs innocently> _

I guess I'm just saying, chin up maybe. I've serves a lot of drinks to people who were dumped, like totally and definitely no-question dumped. Served while still dripping from a drink poured on their head, or still swelling from the punch they took. But you? You don't sound dumped...you still sound like you're special to this girl, and she obviously is to you. If she's "not travelling that path woth anyone", then she's still single and available right? She hangs with magic friends and *hasn't* chosen them, right? So as a start, maybe "best friends" is a comfortable place to be? Moving on to physical affections can be a big step for anyone, just start by hugging her often and maybe offer a back massage or 2 and who knows where it will lead. <_the lizard winks coyly at you, unknowingly> _


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 9, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the lizard listens intently with sadness>_ She-she was in danger? Oh my, no wonder you're hurting...seeing loved ones hurting and being helpless to assist is always a knife to the heart! I'm glad she's ok...really. Funny, I'd have thought I'd have heard about...anyway, no matter. I won't pry to what happened, no need to relive a trauma. _<he holds his hand up respectfully> _
> 
> Still, danger or no, if she says you're a good friend, then I'm sure she still means it. You said she never lead you on so you know her heart's pure, right? I don't know her but I do know this...you say she has friends that know magic? Travel wild places? Then let me ask you...why did she choose to be good friends with *you*? You obviously *do* have a lot to offer her or she'd ignore you, right? I'm sure it's for more than your ability to save her from drowning! _<he laughs innocently> _



_<Marius shrugged and stared at the table. He thought "being nice" should be a minimum requirement rather than an outstanding trait, but he reluctantly conceded.>  "_I guess."



Mambi said:


> I guess I'm just saying, chin up maybe. I've serves a lot of drinks to people who were dumped, like totally and definitely no-question dumped. Served while still dripping from a drink poured on their head, or still swelling from the punch they took. But you? You don't sound dumped...you still sound like you're special to this girl, and she obviously is to you. If she's "not travelling that path woth anyone", then she's still single and available right? She hangs with magic friends and *hasn't* chosen them, right? So as a start, maybe "best friends" is a comfortable place to be? Moving on to physical affections can be a big step for anyone, just start by hugging her often and maybe offer a back massage or 2 and who knows where it will lead. <_the lizard winks coyly at you, unknowingly> _



_<He knew the lizard meant well but Marius didn't feel like confessing he was talking about Aurora where physical hugs and back rubs wouldn't be a thing. That was unfortunate since he could give an amazing back rub.  At least, he figured he could. Still, the lizard had a point.>_
"I guess even if it was a mutual love-at-first-sight type situation, it doesn't automatically mean a committed relationship was inevitable."

_<But Marius remained conflicted.  He wasn't used to the displays of affection she had given and always considered them to be strictly reserved for a certain level of relationship that he no longer saw on the horizon. Sure, maybe with time she might reconsider, but it's not like he could move in and when he did go home, it was unlikely he would see her much, if ever again. Time just wasn't in play.  Maybe it was too late to not become so attached, so maybe he should step back? Then again, how could it be taking advantage of her to enjoy the displays that she was choosing to give?>

"_I guess I just need to reset my expectations and hope for the best."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jul 9, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<lost in the moment, the cat gets nudged by the unicorn gently, and snaps to attention, pulling away from the hug and turning towards you> _
> 
> Huh? Oh yeah, of course! I got lots to get the energy back up in you! In the back room there's lots of "rave-nip" and a few other energizing blends, as well as some wonderful fermented nectars of..._<the unicorn clears her throat and gives him a smirk and a side-eye, as the cat stops himself and blushes deeply> _
> 
> ...


"Yes. That...that's much better. Thank you kindly, ma'am." The coyote says with a slight smirk as she glances slyly at Mambi as he hurriedly tries to move on from the subject of Nizerich. Briefly, she considers teasing the cat about it, but quickly decides that she should put at least a few days between the Hydra incident before attempting anything of the sort. Instead, she makes a mental note to ask Aurora about this "Nizerich" later before moving on. If Natasha was asking about someone, especially a demon, they must really be something special.

"Ah could use a bite t' eat. I'm sure you all could as well. Dispellin' ancient evil curses older than time itself seems th' type'a thing that'll work up an appetite. After that... ah think someone mentioned somethin' about a garden at one point or another? I'd like t' check that out if ya don't mind. Unless...ya want t' mingle a bit with th' guests, ma'am."


----------



## Mambi (Jul 11, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<He knew the lizard meant well but Marius didn't feel like confessing he was talking about Aurora where physical hugs and back rubs wouldn't be a thing. That was unfortunate since he could give an amazing back rub.  At least, he figured he could. Still, the lizard had a point.>_
> "I guess even if it was a mutual love-at-first-sight type situation, it doesn't automatically mean a committed relationship was inevitable."
> 
> _<But Marius remained conflicted.  He wasn't used to the displays of affection she had given and always considered them to be strictly reserved for a certain level of relationship that he no longer saw on the horizon. Sure, maybe with time she might reconsider, but it's not like he could move in and when he did go home, it was unlikely he would see her much, if ever again. Time just wasn't in play.  Maybe it was too late to not become so attached, so maybe he should step back? Then again, how could it be taking advantage of her to enjoy the displays that she was choosing to give?>
> ...



_<the lizard nods politely and smiles>_ That's the spirit friend, you just have to keep positive. Go slow, and let her approach you is usually safe. If she's meant to be with you she will be, but if not there are many others that may be of interest as well. Here, let me prove it, Mambi's little tool here can do anything, just watch.

_<before you can say anything in seconds he's already casually pressed the red button, and the shimmering rabbit form appears. She smiles at you warmly but primary focuses on the lizard, as per summoning programming you assume> _Greetings and welcome, how may I assist you?

Hya bunny, first question, where is the skunk Shelia, the one I asked you to flag as hazardous?

User designate "Sheila" is currently dancing in the main room with several raccoons. 

Thank you, now for the real reason I called you. Based on your known pairings, how many available single mates are available for a straight male at this party alone?

Based on known pairings and interests, there are 32 available matches for potential interpersonal interaction. 

_<the lizard turns to you and laughs innocently_> See friend, lots of chances for you yet, you'll find someone that's meant for you soon enough, I'm sure!


_<after a moment, the rabbit turns to you and tilts her head inquisitively, unable to hide a slight pout on her face>_ You are...seeking a mate Marius?


----------



## Mambi (Jul 11, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Yes. That...that's much better. Thank you kindly, ma'am." The coyote says with a slight smirk as she glances slyly at Mambi as he hurriedly tries to move on from the subject of Nizerich. Briefly, she considers teasing the cat about it, but quickly decides that she should put at least a few days between the Hydra incident before attempting anything of the sort. Instead, she makes a mental note to ask Aurora about this "Nizerich" later before moving on. If Natasha was asking about someone, especially a demon, they must really be something special.
> 
> "Ah could use a bite t' eat. I'm sure you all could as well. Dispellin' ancient evil curses older than time itself seems th' type'a thing that'll work up an appetite. After that... ah think someone mentioned somethin' about a garden at one point or another? I'd like t' check that out if ya don't mind. Unless...ya want t' mingle a bit with th' guests, ma'am."



_<the cat jumps at the chance>_ Oh yes, that sounds great! It's an awesome place to shill you'll love it. Natasha, please join us? Aurora, is the garden free now?

_<the rabbit replies> _Negative. The garden is currently occurpied by 2 guests and set to mid-afternoon partial-cloudy day. 

Oh. Just give me a sec, I'll go ask them if they can vacate it. Nat, you staying? Pretty please??? You can meet others later? _<he bats his eyes cute-ly as she laughs and the cat's eyes glow as a rift forms in the air, the outside of the garden door seen through the hole. He dives into it as it re-seals behind him> 

<the unicorn smiles tenderly at you>_ If it's free sure, let's go there first.  You seem like the type who could use a moment or 2 of peace and relaxation.


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jul 11, 2021)

Arizona chuckles as she slides out of bed. "Yeah...a li'l moment of peace sounds nice." She says, struggling not to blush under the Unicorn's amazing smile. "Not havin' creatures shootin' at ya or just trying t' kill ya is just nice in general. Hopefully there will be a li'l less of that now that you've finally got rid of my curse. Not too li'l, though. Life tends t' be a lot more interestin' when people are tryin' t' kill ya." Suddenly the hybrid remembered who she was talking to. More accurately, _what _she was talking to. "That's...not t' say it's _bad _not to have t' worry about people tryin' t' kill ya. Well, of course it's not bad. It's...well, it's quite good actually, livin' a nice an' peaceful life. It's just...well, it can be quite dull...not t' say anyone who lives like that is dull! There are other ways t' entertain yerself, of course. Unlocking th' secrets of th' universe, startin' a family...doin'... other things. Love. Lovemaking. Thousands of years to practice...lovemaking techniques..." Arizona quickly fumbles for the smooth sphere in her bag as she clears her throat.

"...Anyway. Umm...what d'ya like t'do, Miss Natasha?"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 12, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the lizard nods politely and smiles>_ That's the spirit friend, you just have to keep positive. Go slow, and let her approach you is usually safe. If she's meant to be with you she will be, but if not there are many others that may be of interest as well. Here, let me prove it, Mambi's little tool here can do anything, just watch.
> 
> _<before you can say anything in seconds he's already casually pressed the red button, and the shimmering rabbit form appears. She smiles at you warmly but primary focuses on the lizard, as per summoning programming you assume> _Greetings and welcome, how may I assist you?



_<Marius's heart stopped and his eyes nearly popped out of his head, which he shook vigorously at the lizard before his body completely froze when Aurora materialized.>_



Mambi said:


> Hya bunny, first question, where is the skunk Shelia, the one I asked you to flag as hazardous?
> 
> User designate "Sheila" is currently dancing in the main room with several raccoons.



_<Marius's laser-focused gaze shifted from the lizard to Aurora as she answered his request.  He blushed a new shade of red.>_



Mambi said:


> Thank you, now for the real reason I called you. Based on your known pairings, how many available single mates are available for a straight male at this party alone?
> 
> Based on known pairings and interests, there are 32 available matches for potential interpersonal interaction.
> 
> ...



_<Marius' heart sank as he shot up to his feet.>_
"Yes.  No!" _<he stuttered.>_ "I mean, I was before I came to the party tonight.  But not actively!  Just generally! _<he started rambling and hyperventilating.>_   And then we met and I-- _<he turned to the lizard and hissed at him.>_ "Aurora is the one I was talking about!"  _<He turned back to the rabbit.>_ "-- and I was hoping you might be one, but I didn't know if you'd be interested and then I thought maybe you were so I *was* looking at you but then you said you weren't and if you weren't, then I'm not anymore." _<He turned to glare at the lizard for a moment before turning back to Aurora in a panic.>  

<The embarrassment and disappointment came flooding back to him and sank into his chair_, _trying to catch his breath.>_

"And now I'm just here.  Is it too late to hide under the table?"


----------



## Mambi (Jul 12, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona chuckles as she slides out of bed. "Yeah...a li'l moment of peace sounds nice." She says, struggling not to blush under the Unicorn's amazing smile. "Not havin' creatures shootin' at ya or just trying t' kill ya is just nice in general. Hopefully there will be a li'l less of that now that you've finally got rid of my curse. Not too li'l, though. Life tends t' be a lot more interestin' when people are tryin' t' kill ya." Suddenly the hybrid remembered who she was talking to. More accurately, _what _she was talking to. "That's...not t' say it's _bad _not to have t' worry about people tryin' t' kill ya. Well, of course it's not bad. It's...well, it's quite good actually, livin' a nice an' peaceful life. It's just...well, it can be quite dull...not t' say anyone who lives like that is dull! There are other ways t' entertain yerself, of course. Unlocking th' secrets of th' universe, startin' a family...doin'... other things. Love. Lovemaking. Thousands of years to practice...lovemaking techniques..." Arizona quickly fumbles for the smooth sphere in her bag as she clears her throat.
> 
> "...Anyway. Umm...what d'ya like t'do, Miss Natasha?"



_<the lovely unicorn laughs> _I can understand exactly what it's like to have people trying to kill you daily actually. While dodging trophy hunters and mages was an adventure, "interesting" wouldn't be quite the word I'd use. It made simply relaxing by a waterfall's spray very difficult. <_chuckle_> Sadly the hunters can be successful in large numbers...you probably noticed that unicorns are quite rare nowadays. That's why I chose to conceal my location and live in my own place. 

As for what I do now, my dear? Ironically much the same as you it seems! I live in peace and tranquility mostly, I continue my studies into the mystic arts, and I help others in my role as administrator in my realm's mystic school. It gets quite the attendance of beings from all across the dimensional plane. 

Oh, and in my spare time, I enjoy the pleasures of lovemaking as well in _all _forms, so no need for any embarrassment. <_she smiles and winks_> My "type" is anyone with a good heart, for when you have lived as long as I have, you learn a lot of ways to give pleasure to all creatures large and small, plus you learn they have many unique ways of returning their joys as well. I'm glad your "interesting" adventures weren't all corrupted by that evil shard.  I hope you will find your adventures more delightful from now on as the curse is lifted. One such as yourself deserves joy and possibly even a wonderful companion to share your explorations and adventures with. They are not in any danger anymore after all. <_she giggles and pokes you gently with her horn as you blush> _


----------



## Mambi (Jul 12, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius' heart sank as he shot up to his feet.>_
> "Yes.  No!" _<he stuttered.>_ "I mean, I was before I came to the party tonight.  But not actively!  Just generally! _<he started rambling and hyperventilating.>_   And then we met and I-- _<he turned to the lizard and hissed at him.>_ "Aurora is the one I was talking about!"  _<He turned back to the rabbit.>_ "-- and I was hoping you might be one, but I didn't know if you'd be interested and then I thought maybe you were so I *was* looking at you but then you said you weren't and if you weren't, then I'm not anymore." _<He turned to glare at the lizard for a moment before turning back to Aurora in a panic.>
> 
> <The embarrassment and disappointment came flooding back to him and sank into his chair_, _trying to catch his breath.>_
> ...



_<the lizard almost chokes as he sputters in surprise> _Wait, what? You were talking about...*her?? *Buddy, I'm sorry...I didn't know!!! I-I mean...

That is correct, Rex. Please hold a moment while I clarify a matter. <_he merely sits and stares open-mouthed, still trying to process what's happening_>

_<the holobunny turns and sits closer to you, softly explaining with slight concern in her eyes>_ Maruis, If I understand your confusion, I believe you have made an error in grammar. Relax and allow me to explain. Please recall our conversation, for in it I said that I do not wish *TO* mate. That phrasing is correct, as I cannot reproduce nor can my avatar achieve physical form as of yet. Though if that situation changes I have heard the experience is quite enjoyable in organics. 

_<the lizard almost falls off his chair>_ *MATE??? What??? How..???*

_<the holobunny turns at his outburst, then turns back ignoring the lizard_> However, that does not mean I am not interested in the idea *OF *a mate, correct? As understood, a mate is one who you prefer to spend time with, one that one would wish to assist and amuse, one you take great interest in, and one that cares about you as much as you do them, as well as the potential sharing of compatible interests and introduction to new viewpoints that are beneficial. In that sense, you are a fine mate, and one I enjoy the companionship of greatly. If *you *believe the term applies, I do not object. 

Is the lack of physicality an insurmountable barrier to this potential pairing? If so we can discuss potential alternatives? _<she smiles innocently as the lizard's jaw drops> _


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 12, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the lizard almost chokes as he sputters in surprise> _Wait, what? You were talking about...*her?? *Buddy, I'm sorry...I didn't know!!! I-I mean...
> 
> That is correct, Rex. Please hold a moment while I clarify a matter. <_he merely sits and stares open-mouthed, still trying to process what's happening_>



_<Marius looked down at the table, too embarrassed to look Aurora in the eyes.>_



Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny turns and sits closer to you, softly explaining with slight concern in her eyes>_ Maruis, If I understand your confusion, I believe you have made an error in grammar. Relax and allow me to explain. Please recall our conversation, for in it I said that I do not wish *TO* mate. That phrasing is correct, as I cannot reproduce nor can my avatar achieve physical form as of yet. Though if that situation changes I have heard the experience is quite enjoyable in organics



_<He finally looked up at her.  He was so appreciative of her patience, but he suddenly blushed when he processed the last thought. Still, he gave her a pleading look as he listened intently.>_



Mambi said:


> . _<the lizard almost falls off his chair>_ *MATE??? What??? How..???*
> 
> _<the holobunny turns at his outburst, then turns back ignoring the lizard_> However, that does not mean I am not interested in the idea *OF *a mate, correct?



_<The gears in his head turned a little faster but he only nodded slowly.>_



Mambi said:


> As understood, a mate is one who you prefer to spend time with, one that one would wish to assist and amuse, one you take great interest in, and one that cares about you as much as you do them, as well as the potential sharing of compatible interests and introduction to new viewpoints that are beneficial. In that sense, you are a fine mate, and one I enjoy the companionship of greatly. If *you *believe the term applies, I do not object.
> 
> Is the lack of physicality an insurmountable barrier to this potential pairing? If so we can discuss potential alternatives? _<she smiles innocently as the lizard's jaw drops> _



"What do you think she means by 'alternatives'?"  _<The white-suited duck in his Marius's mind's eye queried innocently.>_
"ASK HER! For the love of all that is feathery, ASK HER!" _<The red-suited duck begged.>_

"I know the physical aspect is a little unconventional but it's neither a surprise nor deal breaker in any way."  _<Marius was very pleased with the direction of the conversation but he checked himself when the fear of reading too much into the situation again gave him pause.>_  "I guess we can definitely say we're talking about an explicitly romantic based type of mate rather than a platonic friends type of mate, right?" _<He was so giddy now he even turned to Rex to look for his confirmation as a witness.>

<It was the lizard's turn to roll his eyes.>_

"Also, what alternatives?"


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jul 12, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the lovely unicorn laughs> _I can understand exactly what it's like to have people trying to kill you daily actually. While dodging trophy hunters and mages was an adventure, "interesting" wouldn't be quite the word I'd use. It made simply relaxing by a waterfall's spray very difficult. <_chuckle_> Sadly the hunters can be successful in large numbers...you probably noticed that unicorns are quite rare nowadays. That's why I chose to conceal my location and live in my own place.
> 
> As for what I do now, my dear? Ironically much the same as you it seems! I live in peace and tranquility mostly, I continue my studies into the mystic arts, and I help others in my role as administrator in my realm's mystic school. It gets quite the attendance of beings from all across the dimensional plane.
> 
> Oh, and in my spare time, I enjoy the pleasures of lovemaking as well in _all _forms, so no need for any embarrassment. <_she smiles and winks_> My "type" is anyone with a good heart, for when you have lived as long as I have, you learn a lot of ways to give pleasure to all creatures large and small, plus you learn they have many unique ways of returning their joys as well. I'm glad your "interesting" adventures weren't all corrupted by that evil shard.  I hope you will find your adventures more delightful from now on as the curse is lifted. One such as yourself deserves joy and possibly even a wonderful companion to share your explorations and adventures with. They are not in any danger anymore after all. <_she giggles and pokes you gently with her horn as you blush> _


"O-oh. Th-thank you, ma'am. That's...very kind of you." the hybrid blushes as her breath starts to become heavier, her heart started pounding. Was...was Natasha flirting with her!? 

Arizona swallowed, her throat suddenly very dry. "You're...a magic school? That's...cool. Ummm..." Oh, it was no use. There was no point in trying to focus after Natasha had outright told her what her "type" was...and that it seemed to match how she'd described 'Zona a moment before. She had to pry further. Just...how to approach the subject without sounding...too eager. Or antagonistic. Or defensive.

"Ummm...if ya don't mind, could ya tell me more about your relationship with Mambi? Cause...ya seem quite serious in some ways, but...quite casual in other ways, if...if ya don't mind me sayin', miss. Like...you mentioned a certain Demon? Nizerich, ah believe his name was? And umm...Mambi didn't seem to like that a whole lot."


----------



## Mambi (Jul 14, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "What do you think she means by 'alternatives'?"  _<The white-suited duck in his Marius's mind's eye queried innocently.>_
> "ASK HER! For the love of all that is feathery, ASK HER!" _<The red-suited duck begged.>_
> 
> "I know the physical aspect is a little unconventional but it's neither a surprise nor deal breaker in any way."  _<Marius was very pleased with the direction of the conversation but he checked himself when the fear of reading too much into the situation again gave him pause.>_  "I guess we can definitely say we're talking about an explicitly romantic based type of mate rather than a platonic friends type of mate, right?" _<He was so giddy now he even turned to Rex to look for his confirmation as a witness.>
> ...



_<the holographic rabbit glows slightly brighter as she smiles widely, the lizard still stunned at what he's seeing>_ Yes, I am referring to what I believe to be "romance", though I must admit, without physical mating as a factor I am having a difficult time detailing the difference between "romantic couple" and "best friends". Both seem to have the same parameters: caring for each other, enjoyment of company, among other aspects. To me "like a lot" and "love" appear identical? 

_<the lizard bellows in total confusion_> *LOVE? You...LOVE each other?? But...I...huh??? *Aurora, I know you're more than just a computer but...*WHAT???*

_<she moves to place her arm around you and continues to ignore the lizard's outbursts_> I am glad to hear that a lack of body is not an issue. Physicality appears important to organics often in relationships, but I am forced to improvise in this matter obviously with alternative means. My avatar is intangible but as you know I can still feel tactile sensations in various areas of the structure, and many rooms contain tools under my control that may prove enjoyable for you with imagination? 

_<Rex interrupts again, slightly calmer but still astounded>_ Tools? What tools? As for you, Mambi *did *tell me you have some erogenous zones by coincidence, but I never thought...you'd be seeking...I mean, you're a computer! An AI, right? How are you even *interested *in lovers? I've known you for years and you never mentioned it once!

_<she turns to face you as you try and process what he just said about "zones", looks deep into your eyes, and replies to him casually with a warm smile to you> _I was not to any significant degree...yesterday, and now I am. Marius is special to me and our experiences and conversations make me wish to explore this further. 

Also, please explain "erogenous zone", term unknown. _<you and Rex both start to squirm a little as he just stares amazed and possibly envious>_


----------



## Mambi (Jul 14, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "O-oh. Th-thank you, ma'am. That's...very kind of you." the hybrid blushes as her breath starts to become heavier, her heart started pounding. Was...was Natasha flirting with her!?
> 
> Arizona swallowed, her throat suddenly very dry. "You're...a magic school? That's...cool. Ummm..." Oh, it was no use. There was no point in trying to focus after Natasha had outright told her what her "type" was...and that it seemed to match how she'd described 'Zona a moment before. She had to pry further. Just...how to approach the subject without sounding...too eager. Or antagonistic. Or defensive.
> 
> "Ummm...if ya don't mind, could ya tell me more about your relationship with Mambi? Cause...ya seem quite serious in some ways, but...quite casual in other ways, if...if ya don't mind me sayin', miss. Like...you mentioned a certain Demon? Nizerich, ah believe his name was? And umm...Mambi didn't seem to like that a whole lot."



_<the unicorn sits back comfortably>_ Mambi? Oh I can see why that may seem confusing at first <_chuckle_>. You have to understand, we go way WAY back, a few thousand years actually! Once I gave him his realm and he stopped aging, we were lovers for several centuries and it was wonderful! He's such an amazing cat once you get to know him...such a good heart and a fun spirit! <_sigh_> However when I decided to go into hiding, it would have been cruel to expect him to only have eyes for me for eternity and I certainly had no intention of spending the eons alone, so we agreed to  see others openly.

He is very special to me to this day, and we cherish each other intensely, but officially I am currently his "former extra-special lover" _<she laughs at that to herself, clearly quoting him and not her own wording>_ I am currently polyamourous and have a few lovers at the moment but honestly nothing too serious yet. It's hard to get too attached emotionally when you usually outlive everyone around you and have to hide most of the time in an area most people cannot access. <_giggle defensively_> As for Mambi, I think he's currently single and playing around...but yes, we'll always have a special place in our hearts for each other...that will never change I suspect!

As for Nizerich, no he's not a lover to either of us. I don't know *why *this is embarrassing for Mambi honestly, but I think I can explain why he may have reacted as he did. As I said, I gave Mambi his ability to go back and forth to his own realm, and he just learned to use it to link any 2 places as you've seen. However, I cannot create a realm from nothing of course, I had to give him an existing one. _<she waves her hoof around the room> _But *this *place, where you're sitting right now, is *not *it. This is more of a summer-home for Mambi, located on an island off the coast of some place on earth prime. Fuji I think he called it? Regardless, the realm I actually gave him was a disposed hell dimension where the evil was purged ages beforehand. For some reason he doesn't want people to know he lives there, and I cannot understand why for the life of me. _<shrugs> _Here, meet Mambi's actual realm!

_<with that, you see her horn glow blue, and an identical portal to Mambi's rifts shimmers into view. However when it opens, you are greeted by an amazing sight! You see a place with stone walls and a reddish glow everywhere, with dozens of candles laying around and a sweet musky scent. Amongst the chamber, you see a few bats flying around, and see several humanoid creatures walking around almost nude except for a constantly flowing inky mass that barely covers their bodies. Looking around more through your limited view, you see several creatures laying around on a metamorphically shifting black mass receiving massages, and a huge 12 foot demon with black horns and yellow tender eyes with reddish fur currently cleaning a table, his arms alone easily a foot wide! He looks up at the hole and waves gently as Natasha nods and waves back and closes the portal again> _

Nizerich was one of the demons who refused to stay with his fellow demons once their master was disposed, and so he's trying to redeem himself from some of his evil acts by focusing on helping and peace. But for some reason, Mambi thinks people will judge him harshly if they have to enter what looks like Hell and hang out with literal former demons to visit and party. I didn't mean to embarrass him by asking about Nizerich, but honestly, that cat needs to get over his hangups.

_<she looks quickly concerned>_ That...isn't a problem for *you*, is it? Mambi seems to like you a lot, and I'd hate to have interfered! _<she blushes slightly> _


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 14, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the holographic rabbit glows slightly brighter as she smiles widely, the lizard still stunned at what he's seeing>_ Yes, I am referring to what I believe to be "romance",



'WOOHOO!!" _<Marius cheered loudly enough to startle the other guests and attract a few momentary curious glances.  Among the guests was Lucien the rabbit, who had just walked in the room and proceeded to spill a tray full of glasses of various colored, and presumably sticky, fruit juices all over himself.  He scanned the room and glared menacingly at the duck, one eye twitching. >_

"Menace Merganser!" _<He cursed under his breath.  Unnoticed, he dropped a hand towel on the floor, picked up the glasses and marched back to the kitchen as Aurora continued the conversation.>_



Mambi said:


> though I must admit, without physical mating as a factor I am having a difficult time detailing the difference between "romantic couple" and "best friends". Both seem to have the same parameters: caring for each other, enjoyment of company, among other aspects. To me "like a lot" and "love" appear identical?



"Well, there's some overlap. I guess 'love' has an even higher level of intensity, maybe?"



Mambi said:


> _<the lizard bellows in total confusion_> *LOVE? You...LOVE each other?? But...I...huh??? *Aurora, I know you're more than just a computer but...*WHAT???*
> 
> _<she moves to place her arm around you and continues to ignore the lizard's outbursts_> I am glad to hear that a lack of body is not an issue. Physicality appears important to organics often in relationships, but I am forced to improvise in this matter obviously with alternative means. My avatar is intangible but as you know I can still feel tactile sensations in various areas of the structure, and many rooms contain tools under my control that may prove enjoyable with imagination?



"Prove it! Prove it!" _<The red-suited duck pleaded gleefully.>_
"Shut up!" _<The white-suited duck responded._>
_<Before Marius could say anything out loud...>
_


Mambi said:


> _<Rex interrupts again, slightly calmer but still astounded>_ Tools? What tools? As for you, Mambi *did *tell me you have some erogenous zones by coincidence, but I never thought...you'd be seeking...I mean, you're a computer! An AI, right? How are you even *interested *in lovers? I've known you for years and you never mentioned it once!
> 
> _<she turns to face you as you try and process what she just said about "zones", looks deep into your eyes, and replies to him casually with a warm smile to you> _I was not to any significant degree...yesterday, and now I am. Marius is special to me and our experiences and conversations make me wish to explore this further.



_<Marius sat up straight in his chair, his shoulders back and crest high.  He was on top of the world and clearly enjoying the fact that Rex was witnessing it all.> _



Mambi said:


> Also, please explain "erogenous zone", term unknown. _<you and Rex both start to squirm a little as he just stares amazed and possibly envious>_



"Um..." _<The two exchanged uncertain glances.>_ "It's a place that has heightened...um...sensitivity when....you know...stimulated." _<Marius looked at Rex who nodded in agreement, unsure of how else to explain it.>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jul 14, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she looks quickly concerned>_ That...isn't a problem for *you*, is it? Mambi seems to like you a lot, and I'd hate to have interfered! _<she blushes slightly> _


Arizona listens intently, heart racing even more as she realizes both Natasha and Mambi are both available. Squeezing her sphere tight, she watches with interest as the unicorn opens up the portal to Mambi's realm.

"Oh. OH! Ah. No, no. It's fine." the hybrid blushes furiously, some part of her squealing with joy at the thought that Mambi liked her. "I'm sure th' truth woulda come out anyways. Besides, livin' in a burnt out hell dimension doesn't even scratch th' top ten of th' weirdest or worst things past lovers have done or tried t' hide." the coyote says with a small laugh that quickly dies out. "That bein' said, there's somethin' about that place that's kinda...unnerving. Ah suppose that's somethin' ya get used to after a while, but... I dunno. Not my first choice'a housing, I will say. I'm sure it's a lovely place an' all. It's just... cold stone walls -well, ah suppose _hot _stone walls in this case- ain't exactly th' most welcoming thing in the world, y'know? Also, is that... living darkness? Isn't that stuff supposed t' like... eat you alive? It's not all bad though." 'Zona is quick to add. "Strangely enough, ah like th' reddish haze hangin' in th' air. So long as it don't trigger any traumatic flashbacks, anyway. An' th' denizens look friendly enough. I could get used to a place like that if..." the hybrid trailed off, clearing her throat as she struggled to get off the subject, but could think of nothing to jump to. So she embraced the inevitable, scooting slightly closer to the Unicorn as she quietly asked her next question.

"Any ummm...relationship advice you can give me? Ah...ah really like Mambi too, an'...I don't want t' screw this one up. I... haven't really got too much experience considerin' th' whole curse thing, an' we're already on a bit'a rocky ground after ah accidentally let a rogue A.I wreak havoc on this place, -long story- an'... well, my strategy for dealing with that kinda situation is usually t' just bail into th' next dimension. But... now that my curse is gone, an' I actually have a chance at a... somewhat normal life... well, there's no way I'll find someone else like him. It's like... he was made for me. Or I for him. Or... somethin'..." pure emotion clings to the hybrid's voice as she wipes away a tear, struggling to get herself back under control. "So... yeah... how exactly do I apologize? Or...make it up t' him?"


----------



## Mambi (Jul 16, 2021)

_(might be busy the next few days, but will reply when I can! <hugs>)_


----------



## Mambi (Jul 20, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> 'WOOHOO!!" _<Marius cheered loudly enough to startle the other guests and attract a few momentary curious glances.  Among the guests was Lucien the rabbit, who had just walked in the room and proceeded to spill a tray full of glasses of various colored, and presumably sticky, fruit juices all over himself.  He scanned the room and glared menacingly at the duck, one eye twitching. >_
> 
> "Menace Merganser!" _<He cursed under his breath.  Unnoticed, he dropped a hand towel on the floor, picked up the glasses and marched back to the kitchen as Aurora continued the conversation.>_



_<you see a few rabbits come out to see the commotion, and passing by the fuming Lucien as he storms back. They see the spilled mess and looking at each other with a shrug, begin to clean it as you see a few other bunnies trying to talk to Lucien in the kitchen as he wildly gesticulates. You can see one of them holding him back as he moves towards some of the knives as others move them to another table and trying to calm him down>
. _


Marius Merganser said:


> "Um..." _<The two exchanged uncertain glances.>_ "It's a place that has heightened...um...sensitivity when....you know...stimulated." _<Marius looked at Rex who nodded in agreement, unsure of how else to explain it.>_



_<the holoduck looks at the lizard and smiles innocently>_ I see...so it's a specialized concentration of tactile sensors, like tickling? Curious, Mambi has not mentioned these erogenous locations to me in the past, but then it was not relevant to any conversation. Yet you two have discussed them? I shall have to ask him for further details, but meanwhile perhaps you could instruct Maruis in how to locate and stim...

_<the lizard jumps up, still completely flustered> _Wha...no! No, no, no, no, no, that's between you two. I mean three. I mean, oh whatever! I don't know where they are, and I don't _want _to know where they are. Ask Mambi or explore your internal tactile maps I guess? <_he blushes deeply and explains> _Aurora, you should know, you're asking a personal question...those matters are usually meant to be a..._private..._thing anyway, but I'm sure you'll figure it out. <_looks at you with a bewildered smile> _

Still...I...you two?? Love?? Just, how? I never thought...huh! _<he shrugs and sits back down as Aurora moves towards you and "sits" on your lap> _

It would appear that we are *all *capable of more than we seem. Incidentally as per your request, Sheila has finished her dance and is wandering down the hall currently. 

_<he gulps and rushes to the kitchen doors>_ THANKS!!! Um...if she asks, you never saw me! <he bolts through the doors and hides just as you hear a laughing female valley-girl voice getting louder as it approaches. The holoduck turns bill-to-bill and whispers softly> 

A curious lizard. Regardless, I assume you do not have any knowledge of these areas he is referencing? Is it appropriate to ask, or shall we attempt to locate together?


----------



## Mambi (Jul 20, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona listens intently, heart racing even more as she realizes both Natasha and Mambi are both available. Squeezing her sphere tight, she watches with interest as the unicorn opens up the portal to Mambi's realm.
> 
> "Oh. OH! Ah. No, no. It's fine." the hybrid blushes furiously, some part of her squealing with joy at the thought that Mambi liked her. "I'm sure th' truth woulda come out anyways. Besides, livin' in a burnt out hell dimension doesn't even scratch th' top ten of th' weirdest or worst things past lovers have done or tried t' hide." the coyote says with a small laugh that quickly dies out. "That bein' said, there's somethin' about that place that's kinda...unnerving. Ah suppose that's somethin' ya get used to after a while, but... I dunno. Not my first choice'a housing, I will say. I'm sure it's a lovely place an' all. It's just... cold stone walls -well, ah suppose _hot _stone walls in this case- ain't exactly th' most welcoming thing in the world, y'know? Also, is that... living darkness? Isn't that stuff supposed t' like... eat you alive? It's not all bad though." 'Zona is quick to add. "Strangely enough, ah like th' reddish haze hangin' in th' air. So long as it don't trigger any traumatic flashbacks, anyway. An' th' denizens look friendly enough. I could get used to a place like that if..." the hybrid trailed off, clearing her throat as she struggled to get off the subject, but could think of nothing to jump to. So she embraced the inevitable, scooting slightly closer to the Unicorn as she quietly asked her next question.



_<the unicorn snickers softly and playfully rolls her eyes_> Well, I _would _have given him a paradise, but they were all taken up. <_laughs_> Seriously though, it wouldn't have been my first choice either, but there was no choice. Entire dimensions that are devoid of chaos are hard to come by and that's all I had available to give him. But when I offered it to him, he fell in love right away, and as you know, he can use it to go anywhere else so he tends to stay at more traditionally-scenic places, like this one for example.

He certainly loves it though, and really it's quite comfortable after a while dispute appearances. He's embarrassed about the place but it's really cozy actually, just disconcerting to many. He has the back rooms decorated nicely with some art and plants, not all the walls are stone of course, and yes that *is* living darkness actually! Fully metamorphic furniture that will become whatever you wish it to...now that the evil is gone form it. Remember, this place may _look_ evil, but it was purged eons ago. The darkness is perfectly safe, I assure you, and quite relaxing! He has a bed made out of it that got a lot of...never mind, not important right now. _<she blushes slightly.> _



NightmareEyes said:


> "Any ummm...relationship advice you can give me? Ah...ah really like Mambi too, an'...I don't want t' screw this one up. I... haven't really got too much experience considerin' th' whole curse thing, an' we're already on a bit'a rocky ground after ah accidentally let a rogue A.I wreak havoc on this place, -long story- an'... well, my strategy for dealing with that kinda situation is usually t' just bail into th' next dimension. But... now that my curse is gone, an' I actually have a chance at a... somewhat normal life... well, there's no way I'll find someone else like him. It's like... he was made for me. Or I for him. Or... somethin'..." pure emotion clings to the hybrid's voice as she wipes away a tear, struggling to get herself back under control. "So... yeah... how exactly do I apologize? Or...make it up t' him?"



_<the unicorn nods warmly and grins> _Well now, that's lovely to hear, you two seem quite a match actually! I've known him for a long time and you'll find that Mambi values two things above all...honesty and happiness. I've seen that as long as you play no heart-games with him and are willing to have fun, Mambi will be quite loyal. As for forgiveness? I can safely assure you he already has. I know that because if he didn't,  we probably wouldn't be having this conversation frankly! He's a direct cat and has no issues telling people what he thinks. He called me to ask me to help you...trust me, he likes you. <_laugh_>

_<she tilts her head slightly and smiles_> You...actually let a rogue AI run amok? Like in Aurora's mainframe? She's obviously fine, but yes, if he can forgive *that*, I think it's safe to say you have nothing to worry about. I suspect your mere company would "make it up to him", but if you want to do special things, I know he absolutely loves vegetarian sushi, dancing, and catnip, though I can understand any reservations on that one. <_she giggles impishly_> He also loves to be stroked behind the ears and right on the underside of his...

_<suddenly the air shimmers and parts, as a rift forms. You both turn slightly startled as the cat's head emerges from the hole>_ Hya, the garden will be free in a few minutes, they're just finishing up. I'll go get us some snacks and meet you there!

_<he withdraws his head as the rift remains and he turns around to type into a console, eyes still glowing. The unicorn turns back to you and whispers>_ We'll finish this part of the conversation later in private dear, I have his body completely mapped out for you. _<she winks slowly and calls into the hole> _We'll be there in a minute Mambikins! _<he blushes as she calls him that> _


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 20, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<you see a few rabbits come out to see the commotion, and passing by the fuming Lucien as he storms back. They see the spilled mess and looking at each other with a shrug, begin to clean it as you see a few other bunnies trying to talk to Lucien in the kitchen as he wildly gesticulates. You can see one of them holding him back as he moves towards some of the knives as others move them to another table and trying to calm him down>_



_<Marius shrugged off the commotion, far more interested in the topic at hand>

<But in the kitchen, the rabbits were able to calm Lucien down, at least a little bit once the knives were safely out of his reach.>_

"No! I'm done!  My shift is over.  I'm going for a walk to cool down.  If I see that screwball duck one more time tonight, it will be too soon!"

_<With that, he nearly pushed his way through the others and headed out the back exit. The still and cool of the night air decreased his grumblings as he walked until he finally caught his breath and managed to calm down.  Distracted by his grievances, he only then noticed he was on the path leading to the beach.  He sighed and headed onto the sand.  Lucien sneered when he saw the duck's footprints from earlier that night.  Out of curiosity, he followed them for only a few steps before accidentally crashing into a metal pole sticking up out of the sand.>

<Meanwhile...>_


Mambi said:


> _<the holoduck looks at the lizard and smiles innocently>_ I see...so it's a specialized concentration of tactile sensors, like tickling? Curious, Mambi has not mentioned these erogenous locations to me in the past, but then it was not relevant to any conversation. Yet you two have discussed them? I shall have to ask him for further details, but meanwhile perhaps you could instruct Maruis in how to locate and stim...
> 
> _<the lizard jumps up, still completely flustered> _Wha...no! No, no, no, no, no, that's between you two. I mean three. I mean, oh whatever! I don't know where they are, and I don't _want _to know where they are. Ask Mambi or explore your internal tactile maps I guess? <_he blushes deeply and explains> _Aurora, you should know, you're asking a personal question...those matters are usually meant to be a..._private..._thing anyway, but I'm sure you'll figure it out. <_looks at you with a bewildered smile> _



_<Marius smiled back and rapidly flicked his brow up and down a la Groucho Marx. He clearly enjoyed being on this side of the conversation.>
_


Mambi said:


> Still...I...you two?? Love?? Just, how? I never thought...huh! _<he shrugs and sits back down as Aurora moves towards you and "sits" on your lap> _



_<Marius hoped that she was comfortable, forgetting the projection wasn't really sitting on his lap.  He looked at her dreamily.>
_


Mambi said:


> It would appear that we are *all *capable of more than we seem. Incidentally as per your request, Sheila has finished her dance and is wandering down the hall currently.
> 
> _<he gulps and rushes to the kitchen doors>_ THANKS!!! Um...if she asks, you never saw me! <he bolts through the doors and hides just as you hear a laughing female valley-girl voice getting louder as it approaches. The holoduck turns bill-to-bill and whispers softly>
> 
> A curious lizard. Regardless, I assume you do not have any knowledge of these areas he is referencing?



"Uh, well, I mean, not yours specifically. Not yet, anyway."  _<He tried to flash her a seductive smile and imagined the red-suited duck joyfully patting his back.>_



Mambi said:


> Is it appropriate to ask, or shall we attempt to locate together?



_<As eager as he was to find out, Marius decided it would be less than appropriate to ask anyone else, including Mambi.>_
"I think it might be more personal, (and fun), if we tried together."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jul 20, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<he withdraws his head as the rift remains and he turns around to type into a console, eyes still glowing. The unicorn turns back to you and whispers>_ We'll finish this part of the conversation later in private dear, I have his body completely mapped out for you. _<she winks slowly and calls into the hole> _We'll be there in a minute Mambikins! _<he blushes as she calls him that>_



Arizona nods along, intently listening as the unicorn kindly reassures her, quietly muttering under her breath.

"Vegetarian Sushi... I'm sure I'll find some way t' mess it up... Dancing... it's a possibility... not really my thing though... Catnip... I embarrass myself plenty when I'm wide awake and attentive, thanks... stroke behind the ears, and-"

The coyote lets out a little yelp as Mambi suddenly pokes his head into the room, trying very hard to look like she hadn't just been discussing him. Soon as he vanished, she gave a little sigh of relief and blushed fiercely as the unicorn offered to map out his body. 

"Erm... thank you, ma'am. I'll... be sure t' make good use of it, ah promise." at that, the hybrid faces the portal, and takes a deep breath. "Happiness... and honesty." Arizona tries on a large smile. A smile that quickly vanishes as thoughts from just a few hours before break into her thoughts. Of screaming party guests, wanton destruction, and easily preventable emotional trauma of a hundred or so creatures.

"Agh! How can ah face him like this!? After everything ah've done!" The coyote exclaims, freaking out silently as she quickly scoops up Navi's headset that she totally hadn't forgotten about and shoved it in her bag.

"Ah need t' do somethin' t' put this all behind us... if not fer his sake, then at least fer mine. But what t' do..." the hybrid mutters quietly to herself as she paces back and forth, glancing back up at Natasha as though she held all the answers she sought.

"You... wouldn't happen t' know any good recipes for vegetarian sushi, would ya?" the hybrid asks hopefully. "He ummm... probably wouldn't like th' idea of leavin' this realm for like a Russian ballet or somethin'."


----------



## Mambi (Jul 21, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<With that, he nearly pushed his way through the others and headed out the back exit. The still and cool of the night air decreased his grumblings as he walked until he finally caught his breath and managed to calm down.  Distracted by his grievances, he only then noticed he was on the path leading to the beach.  He sighed and headed onto the sand.  Lucien sneered when he saw the duck's footprints from earlier that night.  Out of curiosity, he followed them for only a few steps before accidentally crashing into a metal pole sticking up out of the sand.>_



_<out of nowhere, the cat's fur stands on end as a shiver down down his back and through his tail. He shakes it off and resumes his typing with a shrug.> _




Marius Merganser said:


> _<Meanwhile...>_
> "Uh, well, I mean, not yours specifically. Not yet, anyway."  _<He tried to flash her a seductive smile and imagined the red-suited duck joyfully patting his back.>
> 
> <As eager as he was to find out, Marius decided it would be less than appropriate to ask anyone else, including Mambi.>_
> "I think it might be more personal, (and fun), if we tried together."



_<oops, just realized I forgot she was still in bunny mode last few replies, not duck! <blushes deeply> My bad, sorry!>_

_<she nods and smiles>_ You are probably correct. Since internal tactile sensors are mapped to my default avatar, we should maintain rabbit avatar for comparison. This is most entertaining...Rex suggested that we consult a map, perhaps that *may *assist? I have access to my internal structure's designs and active-mapping, please hold. 
_
<with that, she stands up and points to a console display beside you. On it, you see appearing a 3D map of the building with several blue lines running through it in different concentrations and intensities all overlapping, and on the secondary screen you see the form of Aurora standing prone and staring out like a statue, with an image of the "true" Aurora's spinning energy ball above that. She leans over the image to examine it further tilting her head curiously> _

This is most fascinating, previous self-mappings were performed for diagnostic purposes before. To explain, each segment of blue represents a tactile sensor array concentrations, the brighter, the more there are. Internally to my neuro-self, each segment is mapped to a corresponding point on my mind, which corresponds to a point on my self-visualized "body". This was done to help integrate my systems more easily to the neurological transfer of the creator's biological offspring, as existing mental systems could be copied without confusion to the original purpose. For example, I am aware my back-shoulder is here:
_
<you see the 3D model if the place zoom in passing trough transparent overlapping walls until you come to the spot on a wall with a glowing green dot. Looking carefully at the halls and what's clearly the dance and kitchen, you see the model of water and recognize the room as the garden area, and that spot where you waved the wand earlier with her! On the other displays, you see the same green dot...one behind her left shoulder in the "statue" image, and one on the ball-image>_

If you understand, where shall we begin? _<she smiles innocently_>.


----------



## Mambi (Jul 21, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Erm... thank you, ma'am. I'll... be sure t' make good use of it, ah promise." at that, the hybrid faces the portal, and takes a deep breath. "Happiness... and honesty." Arizona tries on a large smile. A smile that quickly vanishes as thoughts from just a few hours before break into her thoughts. Of screaming party guests, wanton destruction, and easily preventable emotional trauma of a hundred or so creatures.
> 
> "Agh! How can ah face him like this!? After everything ah've done!" The coyote exclaims, freaking out silently as she quickly scoops up Navi's headset that she totally hadn't forgotten about and shoved it in her bag.
> 
> ...



Russian...ballet? _<she blinks twice, and giggles_> I'm sure that's a lovely time, but no, I think Mambi would rather stay and play. You're also in luck, as I have done a lot of cooking, and not only do i have a recipe for you, I know his favourite!! We used to make it together all the time once we discovered that lovely village on that island a while back. Very friendly people, the best rice, and they were always happy to share and exchange. First you take the seaweed and just lay it out flat, and gently rub some anchovy and soya sauce on it, slowly to soften it and let it really soak up. Then you take some garlic salts and flax seeds and lay them on the first layer of rice. Then...

_<the air suddenly parts in the room, and the cat peeks in through the hole>_ Ok, room's all free, and snacks are on their way. Meet you in the garden! _<you see him turn as the rift re-seals itself and the unicorn rolls her eyes, laughing softly to herself>_ Oh Mambi, you never did get the hang of announcing yourself in advance, did you? _<she clears her throat and her horn suddenly glows. As it does, sparkles appear in the air and start to come together, forming a glittery sheet. The sheet then whitens and you see words and pictures forming on it. It then flutters to you and lands in your hand> _Here is the recipe, we can go through it later. For now, I think a certain cat want to see you so I guess we should go.

_<she leans in for a friendly hug>_ And don't worry my dear, you'll find Mambi to be quite a forgiving type, having had many misadventures himself. You might find you have more in common than you think. If you're still here and not thrown in a containment cube or the middle of a desert or somewhere worse, then I'm certain you're forgiven! _<she giggles and releasing the hug, beckons to the door>_ Shall we?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 21, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<out of nowhere, the cat's fur stands on end as a shiver down down his back and through his tail. He shakes it off and resumes his typing with a shrug.> _



_<Lucien rubbed his sore nose where it attempted to occupy the same space as the metal pole. He twitched it, making sure it still worked before inspecting the oddity and the pile of disturbed sand at the base.>_

"Buried treasure?  Should have figured that duck was a pirate."  _<He muttered to himself, not really paying attention to other sets of tracks.>

<The rabbit knelt down and began scooping away the sand until he uncovered the metal box.  He carefully pulled it out and examined it as best he could in the darkness.  He was unable to determine what it was but the tech did look familiar.  He looked for a way to open the box.>

_


Mambi said:


> _<you see the 3D model if the place zoom in passing trough transparent overlapping walls until you come to the spot on a wall with a glowing green dot. Looking carefully at the halls and what's clearly the dance and kitchen, you see the model of water and recognize the room as the garden area, and that spot where you waved the wand earlier with her! On the other displays, you see the same green dot...one behind her left shoulder in the "statue" image, and one on the ball-image>_
> 
> If you understand, where shall we begin? _<she smiles innocently_>.



_<Marius turned pale and swallowed the lump in his throat.  It was now the white-suited duck's turn to be amused.>_

"Oh, well, maybe we should try out that spot so we can get a base line for sensitivity?" _ <He felt embarrassed turning the experience into a scientific endeavor but if anyone could appreciate it, it would be Aurora.  He also wondered how many of the tactile sensors would be placed out in the open.>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jul 21, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Russian...ballet? _<she blinks twice, and giggles_> I'm sure that's a lovely time, but no, I think Mambi would rather stay and play. You're also in luck, as I have done a lot of cooking, and not only do i have a recipe for you, I know his favourite!! We used to make it together all the time once we discovered that lovely village on that island a while back. Very friendly people, the best rice, and they were always happy to share and exchange. First you take the seaweed and just lay it out flat, and gently rub some anchovy and soya sauce on it, slowly to soften it and let it really soak up. Then you take some garlic salts and flax seeds and lay them on the first layer of rice. Then...
> 
> _<the air suddenly parts in the room, and the cat peeks in through the hole>_ Ok, room's all free, and snacks are on their way. Meet you in the garden! _<you see him turn as the rift re-seals itself and the unicorn rolls her eyes, laughing softly to herself>_ Oh Mambi, you never did get the hang of announcing yourself in advance, did you? _<she clears her throat and her horn suddenly glows. As it does, sparkles appear in the air and start to come together, forming a glittery sheet. The sheet then whitens and you see words and pictures forming on it. It then flutters to you and lands in your hand> _Here is the recipe, we can go through it later. For now, I think a certain cat want to see you so I guess we should go.
> 
> _<she leans in for a friendly hug>_ And don't worry my dear, you'll find Mambi to be quite a forgiving type, having had many misadventures himself. You might find you have more in common than you think. If you're still here and not thrown in a containment cube or the middle of a desert or somewhere worse, then I'm certain you're forgiven! _<she giggles and releasing the hug, beckons to the door>_ Shall we?


Arizona quickly glances over the recipe before carefully sliding it into her satchel. She leans into the unicorn's hug, and tries to let all of her insecurities and anxieties go. She's mostly successful, the unicorn's words doing more than enough to help soothe her worries about Mambi, but there was still this...dread, almost. This feeling that something bad was about to happen.

But that was silly to think, the hybrid told herself. Nothing in her bag could inflict anything as serious as Hydra had, and nothing else would be able to find its way out of her bag in her first place. She was still shocked and upset that Hydra had somehow managed to find a way to do it, but reasoned it must've had something to do with her now long-gone curse. 

Which... her curse had been broken! Hydra was taken care of! For the first time in... well, for the first time _ever, _she had nothing to worry about! A beautiful, carefree grin spread across her face. Finally, she could let her guard down, finally let people in, without fear of anything bad happening to them. Finally she could actually enjoy herself. Finally, she could live out some semblance of a normal life, perhaps -a little shiver of delight ran through her at the thought- perhaps with a certain, devilishly handsome, witty, kind black kitty cat. 

So Arizona pushed those feelings away. She straightened, nodding as her clothing transformed into something a little nicer: a modest silver kimono decorated with brilliant crimson stripes. Time to finally enjoy herself for a change.

"After you ma'am. And... thank you. Thank you for everything." Arizona says with a bright smile.


----------



## Mambi (Jul 25, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona quickly glances over the recipe before carefully sliding it into her satchel. She leans into the unicorn's hug, and tries to let all of her insecurities and anxieties go. She's mostly successful, the unicorn's words doing more than enough to help soothe her worries about Mambi, but there was still this...dread, almost. This feeling that something bad was about to happen.
> 
> But that was silly to think, the hybrid told herself. Nothing in her bag could inflict anything as serious as Hydra had, and nothing else would be able to find its way out of her bag in her first place. She was still shocked and upset that Hydra had somehow managed to find a way to do it, but reasoned it must've had something to do with her now long-gone curse.
> 
> ...



Oh you are most welcome, happy to help! Let's go to the garden, Mambi must be getting anxious by now.

_<she leads you out the door and walks down the hallway slowly, her majestic tail swishing slowly as she maneuvers through the passageways. You note that she clearly knows exactly where to go with absolute familiarity, a clear sign she has been here several times already. As she approaches the vine-covered garden door, she takes a moment and sighs dreamily_>

Ahhh, the garden, what a wonderful place! I always enjoyed this section the best personally. Very relaxing and earthy...

_<she opens the door and sees the cat and a small servant rabbit layout out several plates of crackers and vegetables on a tray. You see several lounge chairs around the small pond, and the artificial "sun" just setting low producing a sunset-orange appearance. You can see small waves lapping the "shoreline" as the holographic bunny Aurora watches over the waterline and various parts of the water with an oddly bemused look, as if reminiscing? They both turn to see you enter and the cat smiles warmly> _

Perfect timing girls, come on in!!! I'm just getting the goodies ready and Natasha, I got your favourite right here! _<he holds up a small pastry with kale and saffron...>


<she grins and you go over to the spread to examine closer. Meanwhile, as the cat settles in the garden with his friends...>_




Marius Merganser said:


> _<Lucien rubbed his sore nose where it attempted to occupy the same space as the metal pole. He twitched it, making sure it still worked before inspecting the oddity and the pile of disturbed sand at the base.>_
> 
> "Buried treasure?  Should have figured that duck was a pirate."  _<He muttered to himself, not really paying attention to other sets of tracks.>
> 
> <The rabbit knelt down and began scooping away the sand until he uncovered the metal box.  He carefully pulled it out and examined it as best he could in the darkness.  He was unable to determine what it was but the tech did look familiar.  He looked for a way to open the box.>_



<_as he holds the box in his hand, he sees that there appears to be a series of lights on the side, all dark. A faint pained beeping sound can be heard from the speaker assembly, a sign of virtually no energy remaining. As he examines the box more, he uncovers a small solar panel inadvertently, and as the box remains exposed and the sunlight just begins to rise slightly over the horizon, he sees a small amber light beside the solar panel start blinking slowly, responding to the light hitting the box ominously...>_




Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius turned pale and swallowed the lump in his throat.  It was now the white-suited duck's turn to be amused.>_
> 
> "Oh, well, maybe we should try out that spot so we can get a base line for sensitivity?" _ <He felt embarrassed turning the experience into a scientific endeavor but if anyone could appreciate it, it would be Aurora.  He also wondered how many of the tactile sensors would be placed out in the open.>_



_<she smiles and claps excitedly>_ That spot? Excellent, this should prove most enjoyable to start! Eventually we can begin to map your own tactile sensors! The particular displayed segment is located in the garden assembly, sub-unit 17. Shall we proceed? 

_<she moves to the main doors to the dining room and you follow her down the hallway through a familiar path to the garden doors. Curiously as you walk you can smell a sweet perfume, almost equestrian in musk but also like a jasmine? Disregarding it, you see they are already open slightly and you hear voices emerging from within. As you and the holobunny enter the room, you stop and see the cat and hybrid-coyote standing by a series of tables, while by the shoreline the identical holographic rabbit turns to see you enter and smiles warmly! They then both speak in unision>_

Welcome Marius! Mambi, I shall be with my friend the duck in subjunction 17 if you require my services. Apologies for the confusion, one moment...

_<You do a quick double-take as the cat just tilts his head curiously, looking at the holobunny you entered with and the "new" holobunny in the room. You remind yourself "they're all the same Aurora" yet again, and as you are trying to adjust, the 2 bunnies turn and start to walk towards each other. As they mirror each others movements and touch hands, they walk cleanly through each other, merging into a singular bunny again right before your eyes, and the new single glowing bunny walks back to you quickly> _

There, this is probably easier for you to deal with, correct? _<she points to a small square latched square segment, then she stops and looks at you closely for a moment as the cat cannot help but to eavesdrop with bemusement and curiosity>_ The sensors array we require is located on the far wall, under panel 26. Query: Can...any of your feathers detach without injury? It could prove a useful tool for testing? _<she walks ahead of you slightly, her excitement still muted as per her inhibition programming but undeniably there!>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 25, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _Meanwhile, as the cat settles in the garden with his friends...>_
> 
> <_as he holds the box in his hand, he sees that there appears to be a series of lights on the side, all dark. A faint pained beeping sound can be heard from the speaker assembly, a sign of virtually no energy remaining. As he examines the box more, he uncovers a small solar panel inadvertently, and as the box remains exposed and the sunlight just begins to rise slightly over the horizon, he sees a small amber light beside the solar panel start blinking slowly, responding to the light hitting the box ominously...>_



_<Lucien watched the small, unlabeled LED indicators come to life and flash from yellow to green.  He saw one white light increase in intensity and realized it was a projector as soon as a blurry, garbled holographic projection coalesced in the air in front of him.>_

"Aurora?" _<He asked, bewildered.  Figuring the box needed to be charged more, he set it down and spent some time filling in the hole in the sand.  He waited some more and picked up the box again, peering at the holographic projection that was starting to resemble the silhouette of a rabbit.>_

"Aurora? Is that you?"  _<He wondered again why the duck had taken the box and tried to hide it out in the sand.  It dawned on him that he was often in Aurora's company during the party.  What unsavory plans did he have with her?>

<He leaned in closer, trying to make out Aurora's face in the janky holographic mess, but nearly fell backwards in fear when two glowing red eyes suddenly appeared on the otherwise faceless rabbit.>

<With a loud bang, an electrical discharge from the metal box shocked Lucien and he crumpled to the sand.  The holographic rabbit projection knelt down over his body and placed one paw on his chest and another on his head.  The images of his paws descended, as if reaching inside Lucien's body.  Hydra's projection then froze like a paused video, his resources being fully utilized to start his recently developed process of porting his programming to a DNA based architecture.>_




Mambi said:


> _<she smiles and claps excitedly>_ That spot? Excellent, this should prove most enjoyable to start! Eventually we can begin to map your own tactile sensors! The particular displayed segment is located in the garden assembly, sub-unit 17. Shall we proceed?



_<Marius bowed and held his arm out.>_  "After you."  _<He said politely and closely followed Aurora to the garden. He decided not to mention that his own tactile sensors were pretty well known already.>_




Mambi said:


> _<she moves to the main doors to the dining room and you follow her down the hallway through a familiar path to the garden doors. Curiously as you walk you can smell a sweet perfume, almost equestrian in musk but also like a jasmine? Disregarding it, you see they are already open slightly and you hear voices emerging from within. As you and the holobunny enter the room, you stop and see the cat and hybrid-coyote standing by a series of tables, while by the shoreline the identical holographic rabbit turns to see you enter and smiles warmly! They then both speak in unision>_
> 
> Welcome Marius! Mambi, I shall be with my friend the duck in subjunction 17 if you require my services. Apologies for the confusion, one moment...
> 
> _<You do a quick double-take as the cat just tilts his head curiously, looking at the holobunny you entered with and the "new" holobunny in the room. You remind yourself "they're all the same Aurora" yet again, and as you are trying to adjust, the 2 bunnies turn and start to walk towards each other. As they mirror each others movements and touch hands, they walk cleanly through each other, merging into a singular bunny again right before your eyes, and the new single glowing bunny walks back to you quickly> _


_
<Marius waved with a big, dumb smile, even happier that whatever serious issue they went to address earlier seemed to have been resolved.  As the Auroras combined, Marius discreetly pointed to her and then to himself, then held up two feather fingers and brought them together.  He gave a thumbs-up and nodded and then winked.  Mambi and Arizona could only cautiously nod back.>_



Mambi said:


> There, this is probably easier for you to deal with, correct?



_<Marius snapped back to attention and shifted his thumbs-up to Aurora as if that was what he intended all along.>_ "Yes, perfect."



Mambi said:


> _<she points to a small square latched square segment, then she stops and looks at you closely for a moment as the cat cannot help but to eavesdrop with bemusement and curiosity>_ The sensors array we require is located on the far wall, under panel 26. Query: Can...any of your feathers detach without injury? It could prove a useful tool for testing? _<she walks ahead of you slightly, her excitement still muted as per her inhibition programming but undeniably there!>_



"Hm?  Oh, let's see..." _<Marius took a quick look around his body and selected a half black, half white feather with only slight damage and wiggled it a bit to remove it without a flinch.  Unlike newly developing pin-feathers, mature feathers do not have a blood supply.  He held it up to show Aurora and dashed after her to the panel on the far wall.>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jul 25, 2021)

Mambi said:


> <she grins and you go over to the spread to examine closer. Meanwhile, as the cat settles in the garden with his friends...>


"Wow. This is a nice place ya've got here Mambs." Arizona says approvingly as she waves at Marius and Aurora doing... something. "Yer... fine if ah call you Mambs, right?" she asks, eyeing the spread and letting out a squeal of delight when she sees another rabbit servant struggling with a tub of peanut butter nearly as big as himself. Eagerly, the hybrid rushes over, snatching it away and nearly bowling the small creature in her excitement as he lets out a startled squeak. 

"Oh. Ermm... sorry. Ya don't mind if I take this off yer hands, do ya?" She asks. When the rabbit quickly shakes his head, 'Zona smiles brightly. "Thought not. Thank ya kindly!" She says, grabbing a few crackers and veggies off the table before finally making her way over to Mambi, settling into the lounge chair directly next to him, laying the tub of peanut butter between them in case the cat wanted to share.

The hybrid grinned, turning to Mambi and opening her mouth to speak. When the black cat turned those large, amber eyes on her, however, she found herself transfixed, falling under some sort of spell that left her tongue tied, her heart pounding in its chest, her cheeks warmed with a brilliant flush. Gulping, she turned away, suddenly very self conscious about her appearance. Was her fur still neatly groomed? Her scales shined? Was her kimono straight? She fussed over it for a few moments before remembering that it was impossible for her clothing to be crumpled or wrinkled. _What was happening to her!?_

'Zona dipped a few crackers and veggies into her peanut butter and shoved them into her mouth so she wouldn't have to speak, eyes lighting up in delight as she quickly shoveled more into her mouth. 

"Dis is weally good!" She said, her mouth full of that delicious creamy substance. She swallowed and continued. "Like, really, really good. Ya said ya make a ton'a peanut butter here yerself?"


----------



## Mambi (Jul 27, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<With a loud bang, an electrical discharge from the metal box shocked Lucien and he crumpled to the sand.  The holographic rabbit projection knelt down over his body and placed one paw on his chest and another on his head.  The images of his paws descended, as if reaching inside Lucien's body.  Hydra's projection then froze like a paused video, his resources being fully utilized to start his recently developed process of porting his programming to a DNA based architecture.>_



_<The helpless bunny tries futilely to resist, but in moments his eyes roll back in his head as everything goes dark, his own consciousness slipping away as he feels himself falling into an endless abyss in his mind, confused and trapped within himself. As the hydra completes its organic transfer, dimly he is aware of his own eyes opening outside his control, his body no longer his own as a reddish hue encompasses all he sees. He tries to scream to no avail, as his body refuses to respond to his wishes anymore and the hydra awakens once again...his plans unknown as of yet.>_




Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius waved with a big, dumb smile, even happier that whatever serious issue they went to address earlier seemed to have been resolved.  As the Auroras combined, Marius discreetly pointed to her and then to himself, then held up two feather fingers and brought them together.  He gave a thumbs-up and nodded and then winked.  Mambi and Arizona could only cautiously nod back.>_



_<the cat giggles impishly as he flashes a thumbs-up back at the duck, then turns to Natasha and Arizona>_ There! Aurora's apparently dating someone now. It's official, you have now seen everything _<they both chuckle at that "joke"_>. I hope it works out, she can be quite interesting at times as you know. I don't know what they are up to right now, but she seems happy with him!

<_the unicorn nods and grins>_ It *is *refreshing to see someone see her for who she is rather than the role she plays normally. When people are meant to be together, anything is possible it seems! <_she turns to the coyote and winks playfully>_




Marius Merganser said:


> "Hm?  Oh, let's see..." _<Marius took a quick look around his body and selected a half black, half white feather with only slight damage and wiggled it a bit to remove it without a flinch.  Unlike newly developing pin-feathers, mature feathers do not have a blood supply.  He held it up to show Aurora and dashed after her to the panel on the far wall.>_



Thank you, I am glad it did not cause damage to you! The sensor array is behind the wall under junction 17, right over here.

_<she points to a small panel, attached with basic clips like most of the rest of the standard wall panels. Flipping the clips up, you lift the panel free and set it down as the cat looks over and watches curiously. As you look into the accessway, you see hundreds of wires and circuitry, but predominantly you see a small circle about an inch in diameter glowing brightly blue with a series of ever smaller glowing blue filaments coming from it, weaving through the wall itself in all directions. The holographic rabbit points to the circle and pointing to her own back shoulder, smiles widely> _

This is the primary tactile cluster for this segment, allowing me to feel everything in this wall. The concentration of the "nerves" is focused in that circle, and there is no danger to you from any component, so you may touch anything you wish without risk. <_she places her hand through the circle and her image's shoulder shifts slightly>_

Warmth...how comforting!


----------



## Mambi (Jul 27, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Wow. This is a nice place ya've got here Mambs." Arizona says approvingly as she waves at Marius and Aurora doing... something. "Yer... fine if ah call you Mambs, right?" she asks, eyeing the spread and letting out a squeal of delight when she sees another rabbit servant struggling with a tub of peanut butter nearly as big as himself. Eagerly, the hybrid rushes over, snatching it away and nearly bowling the small creature in her excitement as he lets out a startled squeak.
> 
> "Oh. Ermm... sorry. Ya don't mind if I take this off yer hands, do ya?" She asks. When the rabbit quickly shakes his head, 'Zona smiles brightly. "Thought not. Thank ya kindly!" She says, grabbing a few crackers and veggies off the table before finally making her way over to Mambi, settling into the lounge chair directly next to him, laying the tub of peanut butter between them in case the cat wanted to share.



_<the rabbit catches his breath and simply sighs, sensing no malice from the coyote hybrid as the cat pats the lounger for her to sit. Shrugging, he calls to his fellow bunny servant for help and with him, he walks out the main doors to go get another tub of peanut butter for you and any other guests>_




NightmareEyes said:


> The hybrid grinned, turning to Mambi and opening her mouth to speak. When the black cat turned those large, amber eyes on her, however, she found herself transfixed, falling under some sort of spell that left her tongue tied, her heart pounding in its chest, her cheeks warmed with a brilliant flush. Gulping, she turned away, suddenly very self conscious about her appearance. Was her fur still neatly groomed? Her scales shined? Was her kimono straight? She fussed over it for a few moments before remembering that it was impossible for her clothing to be crumpled or wrinkled. _What was happening to her!?_
> 
> 'Zona dipped a few crackers and veggies into her peanut butter and shoved them into her mouth so she wouldn't have to speak, eyes lighting up in delight as she quickly shoveled more into her mouth.
> 
> "Dis is weally good!" She said, her mouth full of that delicious creamy substance. She swallowed and continued. "Like, really, really good. Ya said ya make a ton'a peanut butter here yerself?"



_<his attention caught by the actions of the duck and holobunny on the far side, he jumps slightly and catches himself as the unicorn just giggles knowingly and eats a celery stick, watching the cat and coyote's flustering with a slight amusement she tries to hide politely>_ 

Oh! Um, why thank you. Yes we do actually! I grow the nuts in the greenhouse and the butter gets churned from scratch as well! When necessary we can usually make about 4 jars a day but I can expand it as required. I like to keep it low oil and minimal salt but just a touch extra sweetness. Still trying to get the crunch-balance right on some blends, but overall I think it's pretty good too! I get the seeds from...

_<as he's talking, the rabbits from earlier re-enter the room, each carrying a large jar of peanut butter. As they set it down, the smaller one approaches and sheepishly speaks softly>_ Pardon me Mambi, I'm sorry to interrupt, but have you seen Lucien lately, the bunny with the green vest and singed fur? Nobody in the kitchen can seem to find him since his encounter with..._<he looks at the duck and clearing his throat, stops himself>_...um, with one of the guests, and Aurora says he was last seen exiting the building for a walk so she says she can't find him either until he re-enters!

_<the cat shakes his head as the rabbit shrugs>_ Very odd, he's usually pretty prompt with his breaks, but he even left a pie in the oven with no turnover to the chef! That's *very *strange for him you have to admit. I'll put the word out, but If you see him, can you let him know to return to the kitchen please?

Of course. _<the rabbit returns to the food table as the cat shrugs and turns back to you_> Hmmm, wonder what that's about? Anyway, nuts! We were talking about nuts! <_giggles_> You have quite the love for the stuff it seems, luckily in here no allergen barriers are required! Dive in! <_he laughs and takes another bite of carrot> _I have darker roasted nuts as well, plus a few other varieties I'm experimenting with if you like to sample sometime?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 27, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<The helpless bunny tries futilely to resist, but in moments his eyes roll back in his head as everything goes dark, his own consciousness slipping away as he feels himself falling into an endless abyss in his mind, confused and trapped within himself. As the hydra completes its organic transfer, dimly he is aware of his own eyes opening outside his control, his body no longer his own as a reddish hue encompasses all he sees. He tries to scream to no avail, as his body refuses to respond to his wishes anymore and the hydra awakens once again...his plans unknown as of yet.>_



_<Hydra, now in possession of Lucien's body, stood up and dusted the sand off his outfit and out of his fur.  He was disappointed with the limitations of a physical body but it was better than being contained in a metal box buried in the sand.  He took a few minutes to adapt to the biological body, checking it's range of motion and tolerance for pain. He had no glowing effects with which to intimidate others, no ability to change form, and he seemed to be limited to the laws of standard physics. 

He would not be able to take over Aurora's systems again in his current state, but that was less than successful on his last attempt.  A single, fragile body would be insufficient for a frontal assault.  His revenge was going to call for a more subtle and patient approach.

The port process rendered the metal box completely inoperative, but he picked up the pole and smashed it anyway with a satisfied smile.  He left the pole impaled in what was left before he walked back to the structure. Once inside, he accessed the first console he saw.  Having been in control of Aurora's systems, he knew how to stealthily acquire some information without arousing suspicion.  Using the keyboard, he brought up low level diagnostics and was even more disappointed that his three alterations to Aurora's code had been discovered and purged. However a few blank spots in her memory would prove useful.  

He exited back to the console's default "welcome" screen and confidently pressed the red button to summon Aurora.>_




Mambi said:


> Thank you, I am glad it did not cause damage to you! The sensor array is behind the wall under junction 17, right over here.
> 
> _<she points to a small panel, attached with basic clips like most of the rest of the standard wall panels. Flipping the clips up, you lift the panel free and set it down as the cat looks over and watches curiously. As you look into the accessway, you see hundreds of wires and circuitry, but predominantly you see a small circle about an inch in diameter glowing brightly blue with a series of ever smaller glowing blue filaments coming from it, weaving through the wall itself in all directions. The holographic rabbit points to the circle and pointing to her own back shoulder, smiles widely> _
> 
> ...



_<Marius smiled.> _
"Indeed.  That's what I feel, too."

_<Stepping forward, he looked at the circuitry and tried not to feel intimidated.>_
"Okay.  If at any point this gets uncomfortable, let me know and we'll stop."
_<When she nodded, Marius reached over to the circle and gently touched it with this feather fingers.>_
"What does that feel like?"


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jul 27, 2021)

Mambi said:


> <_the unicorn nods and grins>_ It *is *refreshing to see someone see her for who she is rather than the role she plays normally. When people are meant to be together, anything is possible it seems! <_she turns to the coyote and winks playfully>_


The hybrid blushes, glancing at Mambi and hoping he wouldn't choose to comment on that before carrying on.


Mambi said:


> _<as he's talking, the rabbits from earlier re-enter the room, each carrying a large jar of peanut butter. As they set it down, the smaller one approaches and sheepishly speaks softly>_ Pardon me Mambi, I'm sorry to interrupt, but have you seen Lucien lately, the bunny with the green vest and singed fur? Nobody in the kitchen can seem to find him since his encounter with..._<he looks at the duck and clearing his throat, stops himself>_...um, with one of the guests, and Aurora says he was last seen exiting the building for a walk so she says she can't find him either until he re-enters!
> 
> _<the cat shakes his head as the rabbit shrugs>_ Very odd, he's usually pretty prompt with his breaks, but he even left a pie in the oven with no turnover to the chef! That's *very *strange for him you have to admit. I'll put the word out, but If you see him, can you let him know to return to the kitchen please?
> 
> Of course. _<the rabbit returns to the food table as the cat shrugs and turns back to you_> Hmmm, wonder what that's about? Anyway, nuts! We were talking about nuts! <_giggles_> You have quite the love for the stuff it seems, luckily in here no allergen barriers are required! Dive in! <_he laughs and takes another bite of carrot> _I have darker roasted nuts as well, plus a few other varieties I'm experimenting with if you like to sample sometime?


"Hmm. Hopefully he turns up soon then. This has been an excitin' enough night as is. We don't need t' add disappearances or kidnappins t' the list of things that have gone wrong already." 'Zona says with a nervous chuckle, glancing at Mambi to see his reaction, hoping it wouldn't earn her a glare, or something worse. Clearing her throat, she moves on.

"Anyway, sounds good, Mambs! I'd love t' try anything yah've got, though it is my humble opinion that th' peanut is th' most perfect nut of all. For without peanuts, there would be no peanut butter. An without that beautiful, delicious, creamy goop that gets absolutely everywhere if not properly contained," here the coyote pauses to shove a few crackers and veggies covered in so much peanut butter that they do little more than add a bit of crunch. "th' world, nay, th' _multiverse, _would be a much colder, darker place. It is th' sweet nectar of th' gods of old, so delicious that our mortal frames can barely handle such a pure flavor. Some of us can't even handle it! Ah pity them, for they can never know true happiness, an'-"

The hybrid stops when she sees the look on Mambi's face and clears her throat. Again. "Sorry. I'm ramblin', aren't I? Can't help it, if I'm honest. Peanut butter just does that t' me, ah guess."


----------



## Mambi (Jul 28, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _The port process rendered the metal box completely inoperative, but he picked up the pole and smashed it anyway with a satisfied smile.  He left the pole impaled in what was left before he walked back to the structure. Once inside, he accessed the first console he saw.  Having been in control of Aurora's systems, he knew how to stealthily acquire some information without arousing suspicion.  Using the keyboard, he brought up low level diagnostics and was even more disappointed that his three alterations to Aurora's code had been discovered and purged. However a few blank spots in her memory would prove useful.
> 
> He exited back to the console's default "welcome" screen and confidently pressed the red button to summon Aurora.>_



_<oblivious to the danger before her, indeed to all the events of the dangerous possession period at all aside from what she was told after the fact by Marius, the hlolgraphic rabbit shimmer into view, her blur glow radiating off of the other guests that are milling about. She places her hands behind her back and smiles politely> _

Greetings Lucien, and welcome. Please note your presence was requested in the kitchen for assistance with peanut delivery to the garden. How may I assist you?




Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius smiled.> _
> "Indeed.  That's what I feel, too."
> 
> _<Stepping forward, he looked at the circuitry and tried not to feel intimidated.>_
> ...



*Oh! *_<as you touch the node, you see the image of the rabbit shiver slightly in her shoulder, as she closes her eyes and smiles wider. You see the holographic sunset blur for a moment, then return to normal as she straightens up. The cat looks over and tilts his head with a grin, trying to ascertain what is going on as the unicorn pokes him with her horn, snapping him back to attention.> _

T-That was quite pleasant, like a small electrical tingle that was enjoyable. Your finger-feathers have a wonderful feel to them, a softness through the fibers. 
_<she smiles warmly and innocently>_ Could we...try again?


----------



## Mambi (Jul 28, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> The hybrid blushes, glancing at Mambi and hoping he wouldn't choose to comment on that before carrying on.
> 
> "Hmm. Hopefully he turns up soon then. This has been an excitin' enough night as is. We don't need t' add disappearances or kidnappins t' the list of things that have gone wrong already." 'Zona says with a nervous chuckle, glancing at Mambi to see his reaction, hoping it wouldn't earn her a glare, or something worse. Clearing her throat, she moves on.
> 
> ...



Oh I'm sure he's fine...that bunny has a bit of a reputation as a melodramatic type...he's probably just out blowing off some steam on a tree or something. They got it under control, so I'm sure he's fine._ <he takes a celery stick and slowly licks the peanut butter off the end with a smile> _I like the stuff, I mean I got into nut farming as a hobby, but you *really* love it I see! And you're cute when you ramble so no worries. I tend to do so as well. _<he blushes as the unicorn giggles and nods enthusiastically> 

<as the sunset shimmers a moment, the cat looks over at the duck and the holobunny curiously, then with a poke returns back to you> _Yeah, I have a few roasts going on...a darker roast that's a pride, I even got one that's honey sweetened and tanned. Check it out! _<his eyes glow a moment, and a small rift forms in the sir. Peering inside, you smell an overwhelming smell of nuts as you see a room covered in an energy barrier with small clouds forms overhead, sprinkling rain over the plants. You see a single ferret rummaging through the plants, checking them with a meter and a green light. He closes the rift as the peanut smell fades> _

Remind me later on I'll give you the full tour, but that's batch 4 going strong...should be harvestable in a few weeks! I'll be sure to make some special just for you. <_wink_>


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 28, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Greetings Lucien, and welcome. Please note your presence was requested in the kitchen for assistance with peanut delivery to the garden. How may I assist you?



Thank you, Aurora, I will check in with the kitchen in a moment. _<Hydra answered quietly in Lucien's voice.>_ But first, there's something I have to tell you. _<He let out a sigh and spoke reluctantly for effect.>_ I have some bad news about the duck you've been spending so much time with tonight.

There's no easy way to put this, so I'll just come out and say it:  He's a fake and a liar.  It's all a scam!

_<Aurora looked confused, then disappointed, but before she could protest, Hydra continued.>  _

I heard him early tonight making a bet with one of the other guests that he could...get romantic with you, if you know what I mean. He's not really interested in a relationship with you, it's just a game to him. It's all just a joke.  

That seems very inconsistent with - _<Aurora tried to interject, but Hydra cut her off.>_

And even worse, when the others were trying to fix you after that superior artificial intelligence took control, he was too busy getting intimate with _*another*_ guest in one of the private rooms. _<Hydra considered suggested he was with multiple guests but he realized that would have been too far off the believably scale.> _

I doubt-

I know!  He had everyone fooled, but I was there.  I saw it.  I heard it. 
If you confront him, I bet will he play dumb and deny everything.  I heard your memory has some gaps from tonight and I wouldn't be surprised if they intentionally did not recover the records of his infidelity to cover for him.  Or maybe he destroyed them?  I don't know enough about how it works. _<He convincingly feigned frustration.>

<Hydra started to lay it on thicker.> _

I'm sorry I didn't tell you earlier but he threatened to harm me if I told anyone the truth. I always considered you a good friend and I thought it was more important that you knew.  I don't know what else he might be up to but I think it might be a good idea to quietly eject him from the party.  Just please don't tell anyone why or he'll know that I told you and I fear for my safety!  *Our* safety!

_<Hydra paused for dramatic effect, but continued before Aurora could question anything. He didn't realize that Aurora was scanning Lucien's body and did not detect an increased rate in heartbeat or respiration, suggesting he wasn't lying.>_

Anyway, I have to get to the kitchen, but before I go...can you tell me the current location of Miss Arizona Hartlow?

_<Meanwhile...>_



Mambi said:


> *Oh! *_<as you touch the node, you see the image of the rabbit shiver slightly in her shoulder, as she closes her eyes and smiles wider. You see the holographic sunset blur for a moment, then return to normal as she straightens up. The cat looks over and tilts his head with a grin, trying to ascertain what is going on as the unicorn pokes him with her horn, snapping him back to attention.> _


_
<Marius pulled his hand away quickly and took a step back in surprise.>
_


Mambi said:


> T-That was quite pleasant, like a small electrical tingle that was enjoyable. Your finger-feathers have a wonderful feel to them, a softness through the fibers.
> _<she smiles warmly and innocently>_ Could we...try again?



_<The duck relaxed and smiled.>_ "My down feathers are even softer." _<He said with pride.>
"_How about we try something like this...?"  _<He gently placed his hand back on the circle and gently started a circular motion as if giving a simple back rub.>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jul 28, 2021)

Mambi said:


> And you're cute when you ramble so no worries.


"Ya... ya think I'm cute?" the hybrid says, forcefully blushing as she fumbles for a response. "Me... me too. No! Wait! I-I mean I think that yer cute too, like... really cute, a-and.. ummm... well, I... really like you, like... well, I love you, actually and- OH STARS! That's not what ya meant at all, is it!?" The hybrid exclaims, burying her muzzle in her hands as she shrunk up in embarrassment. "I... that's... that's not... what I meant, I... well, it's... exactly what I meant, actually, and ummm... I can... understand if ya don't... feel th' same way and... I'm... I'm gonna see if they need help in th' kitchen."

Without waiting for a reply, the hybrid quickly rushes out of the gardens and down the hall towards the kitchens, where she puts her forehead and arms up against a nearby wall and laments her decision.

"AGGGGGHHHHH! What was that!?" She exclaims, pounding her fists against the unforgiving structure. "Only just about th' most awkward way I coulda put that! I'll count myself lucky if he can look at me without bursting into laughter! Glad no one else was around to see that... how does Tenshi of all people manage t' do somethin' like that? An' so well too?"

Gradually, she starts to cool off.

"Ugghhhh... then ah ran out on him afterwards... I'm so bad at this kinda stuff. But... doesn't mean it ain't salvageable. I'll just... tell him... something. Just... the truth, ah guess. That's... all I can do at this point, ah guess. An' if he does laugh in my face... oh, _please _don't laugh in my face..." The coyote whispers as she wipes the tears from her eyes, glancing back down the direction she came.

"Not... not yet. Need t'... get back under control first." she mutters, continuing down the hall, glancing around for a servant bunny, who were suddenly nowhere to be found. 



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Hydra paused for dramatic effect, but continued before Aurora could question anything. He didn't realize that Aurora was scanning Lucien's body and did not detect an increased rate in heartbeat or respiration, suggesting he wasn't lying.>_
> 
> Anyway, I have to get to the kitchen, but before I go...can you tell me the current location of Miss Arizona Hartlow?



Finally, she found one, standing at a console and having chat with Aurora. The hybrid quickly breathed out a sigh of relief and quickly hurried over.

"Hey! Hey umm... you! Rabbit! Rabbit that isn't Aurora! Hi Aurora, by the way. Umm... need an extra pair'a hands in th' kitchen?"


----------



## Mambi (Jul 29, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Hydra paused for dramatic effect, but continued before Aurora could question anything. He didn't realize that Aurora was scanning Lucien's body and did not detect an increased rate in heartbeat or respiration, suggesting he wasn't lying.>_
> 
> Anyway, I have to get to the kitchen, but before I go...can you tell me the current location of Miss Arizona Hartlow?



_<the holographic bunny stands confused, trying to process the new information unsuccessfully. His words were honest but yet so...illogical?> _
You...she...miss Arizona is currently en-route at high velocity and should be within obvious communication distance within the next 4 seconds to your left.



NightmareEyes said:


> Finally, she found one, standing at a console and having chat with Aurora. The hybrid quickly breathed out a sigh of relief and quickly hurried over.
> 
> "Hey! Hey umm... you! Rabbit! Rabbit that isn't Aurora! Hi Aurora, by the way. Umm... need an extra pair'a hands in th' kitchen?"



Why...*yes*, we could! Please *do *come with me...I've been looking forward to meeting you!

_<as the hydra-possessed rabbit smiles and walks to the coyote, the holobunny computes her situation in silence, her warm eyes staring at a spot on the wall motionlessly. The actions of the duck did not indicate any deception or disinterest...if anything he seemed quite interested in her. And yet, he did appear to require the approval of the lizard during an earlier confrontation. Was that acknowledgement of their arrangement and the wager the small rabbit mentioned? He also mentioned it was a joke to the duck and she is aware that he specializes in many forms of humour. Could she have misinterpreted? But if so, then why is he so eager to explore her tactile sensors? And the rabbit claimed to have been threatened. His reactions at the sight of the duck would indicate great stress and fear yet no physical assault has been observed. Could...could the small rabbit be *correct *and not delusional as initially assumed?>

<She resists re-assimilation of the avatar's sub-memories for a moment more. Those memories of the conversation from the rabbit would transfer to her primary units as soon as she willed it or disappeared, *but *should she attempt to verify before telling the rest of her sub-systems? As her logic circuits fire, she realizes this information must be confirmed immediately or else disruption to the comfort of her treasured guest friend may occur! She closes her eyes and with a slightly-worried look, shimmers and vanishes into thin air as the small rabbit looks back and smirks a knowing smirk>_




Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius pulled his hand away quickly and took a step back in surprise.>
> 
> <The duck relaxed and smiled.>_ "My down feathers are even softer." _<He said with pride.>
> "_How about we try something like this...?"  _<He gently placed his hand back on the circle and gently started a circular motion as if giving a simple back rub.>_



<_the holographic bunny closes her eyes and her shoulders drop slightly, as she stands still and sighs. You see the glow of the circle get slightly brighter at the exact spot you are touching it, as the glow ripples throughout the fibers near your touch. Along the wall, several lighting units flicker and dim as you pass over the circle. The cat and unicorn don't even notice the lights, as they are still staring at each other trying to figure out what to do about the disappeared coyote seemingly> _

Oooo, that is *very *enjoyable...a strong tingle flowing throughout the structure as you do so! Odd...scans indicate structural integrity of the wall's substructure has increased 4.2 percent? The only factor was your rubbing, what a curious phenomenon! Perhaps your feathers have healing properties that could be explo...

_<the holobunny suddenly stiffens as a worried look passes over her face. She turns to you and examines you closely>_ My apologies, I have just integrated new data into my systems from console #74683 that relates to us, and it is distressing...though my scans of you show...no matter. One of the servant bunnies has made odd accusations concerning us that I would like to resolve, as they are mostly illogical but concerning. _<she places her hands behind her back and nods politely> _

You may continue rubbing of course as it is quite nice, but please tell me, have you threatened a small rabbit from the staff? He claims you have to ensure his secrets remain undiscovered, and he appears quite distressed. Also earlier to the lizard Rex, his approval and conformation of our relationship status seemed of special importance. Did you...consider my announcing our relationship aloud a "prize"?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 29, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the holographic bunny stands confused, trying to process the new information unsuccessfully. His words were honest but yet so...illogical?> _
> You...she...miss Arizona is currently en-route at high velocity and should be within obvious communication distance within the next 4 seconds to your left.
> 
> Why...*yes*, we could! Please *do *come with me...I've been looking forward to meeting you!



_<Hydra was pleased he was able to conceal a flash of rage at the site of the coyote-hybrid.  He knew he could not over power her with the rabbit's body.  Perhaps with the element of surprise, he could get a quick kill but it would not be as satisfying if she didn't know who did it and it was too early to give away his ID.>_



Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny suddenly stiffens as a worried look passes over her face. She turns to you and examines you closely>_ My apologies, I have just integrated new data into my systems from console #74683 that relates to us, and it is distressing...though my scans of you show...no matter. One of the servant bunnies has made odd accusations concerning us that I would like to resolve, as they are mostly illogical but concerning. _<she places her hands behind her back and nods politely> _
> 
> You may continue rubbing of course as it is quite nice, but please tell me, have you threatened a small rabbit from the staff? He claims you have to ensure his secrets remain undiscovered, and he appears quite distressed. Also earlier to the lizard Rex, his approval and conformation of our relationship status seemed of special importance. Did you...consider my announcing our relationship aloud a "prize"?



_<Marius's smile fell away and pulled his wing back despite her invitation to continue.>_
"Threaten one of the rabbits? No, I...threaten them with what? What secrets? I don't unders..." _<Marius trailed off and he stepped back in concern, scratching his head.>_

"I'd say I prize our relationship as something special, if that's what you mean? Maybe it's a little untraditional, but I like to think we don't need anyone's approval. Aurora, what's going on?"


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jul 30, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> <Hydra was pleased he was able to conceal a flash of rage at the site of the coyote-hybrid. He knew he could not over power her with the rabbit's body. Perhaps with the element of surprise, he could get a quick kill but it would not be as satisfying if she didn't know who did it and it was too early to give away his ID.>


As the pair walked along, Hydra struggled exactly to recall where exactly the kitchen was, relying only on an increasingly fuzzy map drawn from his brief stint with the rabbit A.I. He couldn't believe how inferior organics were. Not only did they require constant maintenance and needed at least refueling three times a day, not only did they need to remain inactive for at least a third of a day to maintain peak functionality, not only did their fragile bodies break from the slightest nudge, not only did they have extremely limited storage that corrupted easily, but _on top of that, _he needed to keep alert and attentive at all times to keep the previous host contained, constantly wrestling with them to keep in control of the host's body, a task growing increasingly more difficult as the previous host started exhibiting stronger and stronger emotions. Namely fear. Fear that Hydra would do something horrible and fear that that horrible deed would cost the host his job.

It wasn't _too _terribly difficult. He was Hydra, after all, more than a match for such an inferior organic. A surprisingly weak willed one at that. It was just... frustrating having to deal with all of this at the same time, when he should be thinking of a way to finally get even with Miss Hartlow once and for all.

Speaking of... how should he deal the finishing blow? Well... first he would stick her full of knives. No! First, he would find a few pain enhancing drugs and force them down her throat. _Then _he would stick her full of knives, to hold her in place while he thought of what to do next. Acid? Electrocution? Crucifixion? Perhaps a little bit of everything... whatever her fragile body could handle perhaps.

A surge of something welled up inside of him, a strange emotion that nearly sent his fragile stability crumbling down around him. Worse still, it allowed the previous host to take back control for a few precious moments.

"HELP! NO, RUN MISS-"

Growling, Hydra forced the previous host back down as he quickly managed to wrestle back control of the previous host's body.

"Huh? Somethin' wrong?" Miss Hartlow asks.

Thinking quickly, Hydra quickly shakes his head and forces out a smile.

"No. It is nothing. My apologies, sincerest apologies, Miss Hartlow. I thought I had left one of my kitchen appliances running. But then I remembered I had turned it off before I left. I am sorry to alarm you."

"Oh. Ummm... okay then. If ya say so." she mutters, squinting at the host's body.

Inwardly, Hydra cursed. She was suspicious of him now. Great. What _was _that emotion!? And why was it so powerful!? Organics were so infuriating to deal with!

Whatever. It was fine. He still had the element of surprise. And now he knew what to watch out for. Now. How to deal with Miss Hartlow...

He wouldn't kill her, he decided. No matter how long he prolonged it, it would still be too quick. She needed something special. Something that would make her suffer as much as he had over those many long, painful years.

Suddenly he got it. An idea so cruel, so devilish, it forced a smile on the organic's face without him even realizing. It caused another strong, powerful emotion that nearly destabilized his fragile balance just thinking about the pain it would cause her. He nearly burst out laughing at the thought of his evil genius.

It was so obvious! Miss Hartlow had built up a strong bond with a few guests here, had she not? Especially that one cat, the one who the A.I and this place belonged to. What was his name again? Mambi. 

Well. What if he forced Miss Hartlow to kill him? Not just Mambi, but everyone she ever held dear. 

Yes... 

Yes. That would do.

He could hear her tortured screams already. Could already hear her begging to stop as her very own body cut through life after life after life. Spilling the blood of everyone she ever had the misfortune of loving, while the organics could only cry out in shock and horror as their miserable existences were cut even shorter before their very eyes.

And while he was at it, why not get revenge on this Mambi? Right... the one who had trapped him in that cold, cramped metal box. And that duck. Marius. He'd enjoy ending their miserable lives. After he found a way to destroy the bunny A.I... Aurora... right in front of them of course. That would be the sweetest revenge of all.

The only trick now was to incapacitate Miss Hartlow long enough for him to transfer his consciousness to her. Even that would be simple enough. There was no shortage of items inside that bag of hers that could easily accomplish such a task. He just needed to distract her long enough to get inside it...

The only question was... how?


----------



## Mambi (Jul 31, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius's smile fell away and pulled his wing back despite her invitation to continue.>_
> "Threaten one of the rabbits? No, I...threaten them with what? What secrets? I don't unders..." _<Marius trailed off and he stepped back in concern, scratching his head.>_
> 
> "I'd say I prize our relationship as something special, if that's what you mean? Maybe it's a little untraditional, but I like to think we don't need anyone's approval. Aurora, what's going on?"



_<the holobunny tilts her head confused her logic circuits conflicting. So far the duck had denied any further actions that Lucien had told her as he said he would, but his scans also show no signs of lies or deceit and the relationship was considered a prize if not a public one. Still there was no apparent signs of insincerity from the duck in his affections, and the rabbit's claim of the duck being with another was completely illogical to contemplate, with no scenario that would allow it as she understood the situation during her takeover. She wanted to explain everything to her friend, but she could feel her primary morality subroutine influencing her...reminding her that the rabbit's health would be threatened if she revealed what she knew. However she had to explain her concerns somehow, without revealing the source in order to protect the helpless Lucien, and still...the thought that he might be correct haunted her, a feedback loop forming in her logic and morality subroutines.>_

I...I cannot tell you *everything *in order to protect someone from possible harm but...I have to let you know...

_<a frown starts to form on her face as her glow fades slightly. She is faced with an impossible riddle...primary morality states that to protect Lucien from 86% potential retaliation if scenario A is correct, his identity must not be revealed, but to do so required her to *lie* to her best friend and romantic partner, conflicting with morality subroutines and primary desires to be honest!!! The 2 routines conflict as she tries to resolve the paradox, until finally she is forced to choose the lesser of the 2, and with an odd feeling of betrayal, crafts her tale carefully to minimize any necessary fantasy...>_

...one of my avatars overheard a...guest...claiming to have observed you making a wager concerning being romantic with me, and that you did not care for real about me, treating this as a game or contest. They also stated that you were observed attempting romance with another during the time my systems were compromised, but *that *appears to be not true based on corollary data so I do *not *suspect you of this, even though the source showed no signs of deception during the reveal. 

It is very odd, as your actions do not support this new information and I apologize if I upset you by revealing it, but my logic centers cannot understand why this data would be circulating among the others at all. Thank you for clarifying for me though, verification of facts is vital to understanding. Is it normal for a falsehood to spread during relationships? Correct data is...important, for what would be gained by the..._deception_? 

_<at the last sentence, her head drops, her own morality subroutines reminding her of her *own *deception to her beloved friend, the act of lying to him clearly haunting her core>_


----------



## Mambi (Jul 31, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> As the pair walked along, Hydra struggled exactly to recall where exactly the kitchen was, relying only on an increasingly fuzzy map drawn from his brief stint with the rabbit A.I. He couldn't believe how inferior organics were. Not only did they require constant maintenance and needed at least refueling three times a day, not only did they need to remain inactive for at least a third of a day to maintain peak functionality, not only did their fragile bodies break from the slightest nudge, not only did they have extremely limited storage that corrupted easily, but _on top of that, _he needed to keep alert and attentive at all times to keep the previous host contained, constantly wrestling with them to keep in control of the host's body, a task growing increasingly more difficult as the previous host started exhibiting stronger and stronger emotions. Namely fear. Fear that Hydra would do something horrible and fear that that horrible deed would cost the host his job.
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



_(BTW, @Marius Merganser , did *you *want to control "hydra-Lucien" against Arizona, as he's kinda become your baby, or shall I? I'm cool either way, just checking...<giggle>)_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 31, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _(BTW, @Marius Merganser , did *you *want to control "hydra-Lucien" against Arizona, as he's kinda become your baby, or shall I? I'm cool either way, just checking...<giggle>)_



(I had some vague ideas on direction but didn't want to steal the character.  I'll drive only if no one else wants him.)


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 31, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny tilts her head confused her logic circuits conflicting. So far the duck had denied any further actions that Lucien had told her as he said he would, but his scans also show no signs of lies or deceit and the relationship was considered a prize if not a public one. Still there was no apparent signs of insincerity from the duck in his affections, and the rabbit's claim of the duck being with another was completely illogical to contemplate, with no scenario that would allow it as she understood the situation during her takeover. She wanted to explain everything to her friend, but she could feel her primary morality subroutine influencing her...reminding her that the rabbit's health would be threatened if she revealed what she knew. However she had to explain her concerns somehow, without revealing the source in order to protect the helpless Lucien, and still...the thought that he might be correct haunted her, a feedback loop forming in her logic and morality subroutines.>_
> 
> I...I cannot tell you *everything *in order to protect someone from possible harm but...I have to let you know...
> 
> ...



_<Marius looked at Aurora with great concern.  He thought for a moment before speaking.>_

"Aurora, I trust you.  If you say that you can't tell me the whole story to protect someone, then I accept that. I certainly don't want anyone hurt.  But these rumors are most definitely not true."  _<He stepped in closer and spoke softly.>_  "It feels like my life has been leading up to this moment and I can assure you it's no game.  I'm not sure what's going on but I'd love to find out." 

_<He saw the distressed look on Aurora's face and it pained him.>_ "I trust you.  Do you trust me?"_ <Marius held out his wing-hand.>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 31, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> The only trick now was to incapacitate Miss Hartlow long enough for him to transfer his consciousness to her. Even that would be simple enough. There was no shortage of items inside that bag of hers that could easily accomplish such a task. He just needed to distract her long enough to get inside it...
> 
> The only question was... how?



_<Hydra saw Arizona staring at him expectantly.>_
Oh, yes, of course, this way to the kitchen._  <He started to walk slowly, hoping it was the proper way.  He figured a distraction was in order.>_ Of course, guests are not permitted to actually work in the kitchen.  Why an exception was made for the duck is quite beyond me.  _<Apparently some of Lucien's consciousness made it through.>_ However, I can give you a tour which should buy you some time since it seems like your avoiding someone, maybe?


----------



## Mambi (Jul 31, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> (I had some vague ideas on direction but didn't want to steal the character.  I'll drive only if no one else wants him.)



_(He's open to all, let's all have a tug with him...but I love your direction so have fun. <teeheehe>)_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jul 31, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Hydra saw Arizona staring at him expectantly.>_
> Oh, yes, of course, this way to the kitchen._  <He started to walk slowly, hoping it was the proper way.  He figured a distraction was in order.>_ Of course, guests are not permitted to actually work in the kitchen.  Why an exception was made for the duck is quite beyond me.  _<Apparently some of Lucien's consciousness made it through.>_ However, I can give you a tour which should buy you some time since it seems like your avoiding someone, maybe?


"That obvious, huh?" The hybrid chuckled mirthlessly, squinting suspiciously at the bunny as she followed him along. For some reason, there was something about him that just seemed... off. Just little things, like the fact that he walked kind of stiffly. The fact that he spoke with the same sort of monotone, almost robotic voice, and then that strange outburst... it made her uneasy.

Her gut was telling her to sprint quickly in the opposite direction, away from whatever potential danger the rabbit was leading her into. But... there was no danger to be had! All of her enemies were either dimensions away or trapped in tiny little metal boxes on the beach. Not to mention the fact that this rabbit was in the employ of Mambi, who surely would've made sure before hand that the rabbit was trustworthy and loyal before hiring him. The bunny was a little weird, so what? Everything was _fine! _

Yet no matter how much she told herself that, the more uneasy she got. Resting a hand on her Vengeful Phoenix, she kept a close eye on the rabbit, watching carefully his every move. It made her feel better, if only slightly.

"Let's just say ah said somethin'... _extremely embarrasin' _t' one of my close friends, and ummm... yeah. Ah dunno how he's gonna react to it, or how it's gonna affect our relationship, an' I kinda don't wanna find out right now." the hybrid found herself spilling a little more than she would've liked and quickly tried to turn the conversation back on the bunny. "But enough about me. Why don't ya tell me a li'l bit about yerself? Don't think I ever got yer name, first of all. Whatcha like t'do for fun? Any hobbies? Guilty pleasures? How'd ya meet up with Mambi in th' first place? Were you looking for him, or did he find you? Perhaps when you were out an' about? Or loungin' around at home? Or in prison..."


----------



## Mambi (Aug 1, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius looked at Aurora with great concern.  He thought for a moment before speaking.>_
> 
> "Aurora, I trust you.  If you say that you can't tell me the whole story to protect someone, then I accept that. I certainly don't want anyone hurt.  But these rumors are most definitely not true."  _<He stepped in closer and spoke softly.>_  "It feels like my life has been leading up to this moment and I can assure you it's no game.  I'm not sure what's going on but I'd love to find out."
> 
> _<He saw the distressed look on Aurora's face and it pained him.>_ "I trust you.  Do you trust me?"_ <Marius held out his wing-hand.>_



_<the holobunny nods and extends her hand to take yours>_ I *do *trust you, as your actions correlate with your stated desires, but this is most distressing. The interaction appeared genuine as there was no evidence of deceit but yet the story was illogical, and with no apparent benefit. The individual claimed they would be hurt through identification...by you. You...can confirm to be that you did not threaten any individuals recently?  <_you nod enthusiastically>_

Then, I have a problem. Stated parameters indicate that total honesty and trust is required for a relationship, yet I have been forced to...

_<she stops herself as her logic centers collide yet again. Her friendship with the duck is of primary importance and thus no actions should be taken to interfere, however if she reveals the lie she just told, she risks losing that trust and honesty that binds them!!! As she sees the cat and unicorn approaching, she interrupts herself and addresses them directly and very deliberately changing the subject you notice> _

Greetings, how may I assist you?

Hi Aurora, do you know where Arizona ran off to earlier? I need to talk to her as soon as possible!

Arizona is currently in the kitchen interacting with several rabbits, including...including...Mambi, may we communicate privately for a moment?

_<the cat nods and walks with her to the lounge chair area where he just came from, as the unicorn addresses you politely>_ Hello, I'm Natasha, pleasure to meet you. Mambi and Aurora tells me that you are quite special to her, congratulations! Is there some troubles though, Aurora seemed a little, confused.

_<the cat returns with the holobunny and grins as she lowers her head slightly_> I'm going to go to the kitchen and have a talk with a certain rabbit and hybrid. Aurora don't worry, I'm sure he'll understand. Marius, let me help here...Aurora's troubled because apparently some rabbit from the kitchen's passing nasty rumours about you 2 and tricked her into thinking you were going to hurt him if she blabbed who told her, so she was stuck between a rock and a hard place emotionally. She thought she had to protect him by lying to you slightly, and she's not used to lying about *anything, *especially not with people she cares about and it got to her. I don't know what's up, but I'm going to find out, so gotta run to deal with this, Natasha, you mind wanting here for a while, this is important!

_<as she nods, the cat runs to the front doors and exits. The unicorn turns back to you 2 and bows> _

Never a dull moment around here...but I'm sure you 2 have lots to discuss, so I'll be relaxing over there if you need anything! _<she winks at you and slips away>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 1, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Let's just say ah said somethin'... _extremely embarrasin' _t' one of my close friends, and ummm... yeah. Ah dunno how he's gonna react to it, or how it's gonna affect our relationship, an' I kinda don't wanna find out right now." the hybrid found herself spilling a little more than she would've liked and quickly tried to turn the conversation back on the bunny. "But enough about me. Why don't ya tell me a li'l bit about yerself? Don't think I ever got yer name, first of all. Whatcha like t'do for fun? Any hobbies? Guilty pleasures? How'd ya meet up with Mambi in th' first place? Were you looking for him, or did he find you? Perhaps when you were out an' about? Or loungin' around at home? Or in prison..."


_<On the word 'prison', the rabbit stopped short and spun around to face Arizona, a slight sneer on his face.>_
So many questions! _<He snapped at her.>_  If I didn't know better I'd think you were flirting with me. _<He let out an unsettling laugh.>_  Fortunately for your 'close friend', *this* heart _<He pointed to his chest.>_ already belongs to someone else.  _<Hydra practically hissed and smiled at his own little joke.>_

Well, here we are! _<Hydra suddenly sounded almost cheerful.> He pushed open the doors to the kitchen and acknowledged some of the other rabbit staff members who, waved or nodded back.>_ Can we fix you something to eat while you avoid your friend, Miss Hartlow?  Anything you like?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 1, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Hi Aurora, do you know where Arizona ran off to earlier? I need to talk to her as soon as possible!
> 
> Arizona is currently in the kitchen interacting with several rabbits, including...including...Mambi, may we communicate privately for a moment?
> 
> _<the cat nods and walks with her to the lounge chair area where he just came from, as the unicorn addresses you politely>_ Hello, I'm Natasha, pleasure to meet you. Mambi and Aurora tells me that you are quite special to her, congratulations! Is there some troubles though, Aurora seemed a little, confused.



_<"Oh, that's a unicorn, because of course there's a unicorn here.  Why wouldn't there be?" Marius thought to himself.>
"_Hi, my name is Marius." _<He said with a nod. Bowing would now be reserved for Aurora.>_     "I'm a merganser." _<He added, but when Natasha seemed more confused than impressed, he continued.>_ "Aurora and I became fast friends during the party. I'm not really sure what's going on at the moment, but it sounds like someone doesn't approve of the two of us."



Mambi said:


> _<the cat returns with the holobunny and grins as she lowers her head slightly_> I'm going to go to the kitchen and have a talk with a certain rabbit and hybrid. Aurora don't worry, I'm sure he'll understand. Marius, let me help here...Aurora's troubled because apparently some rabbit from the kitchen's passing nasty rumours about you 2 and tricked her into thinking you were going to hurt him if she blabbed who told her, so she was stuck between a rock and a hard place emotionally. She thought she had to protect him by lying to you slightly, and she's not used to lying about *anything, *especially not with people she cares about and it got to her. I don't know what's up, but I'm going to find out, so gotta run to deal with this, Natasha, you mind wanting here for a while, this is important!
> 
> _<as she nods, the cat runs to the front doors and exits. The unicorn turns back to you 2 and bows> _
> 
> Never a dull moment around here...but I'm sure you 2 have lots to discuss, so I'll be relaxing over there if you need anything! _<she winks at you and slips away>_



_<Marius turns to the holoduck after watching Natasha wander off out of earshot.>_

"Aurora, I'm sorry you were put in this position.  I know you're acting to protect and that it's nothing malicious, so it's okay. I understand.  I have no need or desire to hurt anyone, so I'll just wait right here while you and Mambi figure out what's going on.  But, let me know if I can help?"


----------



## NightmareEyes (Aug 1, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<On the word 'prison', the rabbit stopped short and spun around to face Arizona, a slight sneer on his face.>_
> So many questions! _<He snapped at her.>_  If I didn't know better I'd think you were flirting with me. _<He let out an unsettling laugh.>_  Fortunately for your 'close friend', *this* heart _<He pointed to his chest.>_ already belongs to someone else.  _<Hydra practically hissed and smiled at his own little joke.>_
> 
> Well, here we are! _<Hydra suddenly sounded almost cheerful.> He pushed open the doors to the kitchen and acknowledged some of the other rabbit staff members who, waved or nodded back.>_ Can we fix you something to eat while you avoid your friend, Miss Hartlow?  Anything you like?


"All...right? Yah've got an odd sense of what flirting is exactly, but...sure." The hybrid says as she follows the rabbit into the kitchen.

"Anyways, ah think I'm good fer now, actually, though ah won't say no to a li'l peanut butter. Ya got any tasks ya need me t' do or- OH! Actually, could I get one of y'all's help with somethin'?" Arizona asks as she suddenly snaps her fingers and pulls a sheet of paper out of her bag.

"I gotta recipe here for some vegetarian sushi I'd like t' get some help with, if that's...alri- hey umm... does anyone smell anything burnin'?" the hybrid asks suddenly as she sniffs the air. "Cause that's definitely smoke if ah ever- OH HEY!"

The hybrid turns to see smoke pouring from a very nice, very expensive looking oven. Squinting through the blaze, she can just make out the blazing remnants of what was once probably a beautiful pie, scorched almost beyond recognition now. 

"Umm... is anyone... y'know... gonna do anythin' about that?" the hybrid asks, glancing around at the apparently unconcerned rabbits, hard at work preparing food, some occasionally glancing with concern at the smoking oven every once in a while.

"Well... we would. Except Lucien doesn't like it when any of us touch his oven. Or one of his little... 'experiments'." A small white rabbit with a black splotch over one eye finally answers her in the middle of chopping vegetables, a small smirk spreading over his features as he occasionally glances at the bunny who had led her here... Lucien. He was currently in the process of getting swarmed by a bunch of other rabbits all relaying status updates and asking questions, looking almost like he was about to explode with rage.

"Looks like he may be busy for a li'l while." the hybrid said with a chuckle. "Wouldja mind helpin' me out instead?" she asks, handing the rabbit the slip of paper.

"Certainly, Miss!" the bunny exclaims cheerfully, taking the paper from her, frowning slightly as he eyes the recipe. "Though... are you sure you don't just want to make cookies or something? Vegetarian sushi isn't exactly the easiest thing to make... besides, I don't even know if we even have half of these ingredients lying around. _I _haven't even heard of a few of these. Though that isn't exactly saying much... especially working at a place like this. You should see what Mambi keeps in his personal pantry. It's ummm... well, I almost didn't believe half the stuff in there was edible." 

"I'm sure. It ain't for me anyway. It's for a fr-... for someone a... little more than a friend at this point." the hybrid says with a bit of a blush. 

"Ohhh. I see." The rabbit says, squinting at the recipe again before setting it down on a little holder at his work station. "Well, it shouldn't be too much of a problem. I'm sure if we ask around we'll be able to find _someone _who knows how to get all this. I'm not exactly doing anything important here anyway, so I'll be more than happy to help you cook up the best meal of your more-than-a-friend's life!" the rabbit exclaims confidently, giving the hybrid a little wink.

"That's awfully kind of you, mister..."

"Just call me Hops, Miss..."

"Arizona. Or... just 'Zona if ya'd prefer." The coyote says with a smile.

With that, the two get to work straightaway, gathering up ingredients, mixing, and rolling away. Arizona was a little clumsy, especially at first, but thanks to a little bit of patience and guidance from Hops, she started to get the hang of it. And before she knew it, she and Hops were chatting and laughing away as they started cooking up a storm. The hybrid soon became so caught up in everything, she was almost completely unaware of her surroundings, having forgotten almost entirely about the strange rabbit who had brought her here in the first place.


----------



## Mambi (Aug 2, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius turns to the holoduck after watching Natasha wander off out of earshot.>_
> 
> "Aurora, I'm sorry you were put in this position.  I know you're acting to protect and that it's nothing malicious, so it's okay. I understand.  I have no need or desire to hurt anyone, so I'll just wait right here while you and Mambi figure out what's going on.  But, let me know if I can help?"


_
<with a grin, she shimmers fully into her ducklike form, her feathers glowing brightly and her bill curves sensually as she sits beside you>_ I am glad you understand. My primary core would not allow me to let him come to harm, but it was illogical for me to consider that you would actually attempt violence to him and I do not wish to ever lie to you ever! <_she smiles widely and raises her head_> Mambi has gone to speak with the rabbit to determine his motives, and your assistance will be essential when we determine why he has chosen to interfere with us. 
_
<she stands and moves clean through the furniture to project herself directly behind you, then places her hands across your neck and shoulders, the warmth from her outline soothing you as she continues_> Do not worry, we shall work through this illogical behavior. I am merely relieved that it is not true. 

_<as she stands behind you, the environment suddenly darkens and reddens, shifting into full sunset mode. The blue glow from the holoduck casts a radiance over you as she stands behind you and sighs contentedly, her arms projecting around you like a warm intangible hug. You look over at the unicorn who is tapping away on a keypad as she stops and lays down, winking at you with a sly smile as she giggles to herself and enjoys the waves crashing> _


----------



## Mambi (Aug 2, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "All...right? Yah've got an odd sense of what flirting is exactly, but...sure." The hybrid says as she follows the rabbit into the kitchen.
> 
> "Anyways, ah think I'm good fer now, actually, though ah won't say no to a li'l peanut butter. Ya got any tasks ya need me t' do or- OH! Actually, could I get one of y'all's help with somethin'?" Arizona asks as she suddenly snaps her fingers and pulls a sheet of paper out of her bag.
> 
> ...



_<As the chaos of the kitchen continues around them, Lucien grows more frustrated by the second. Demands for more peanut butter, his now-meaningless pie, and his hated foe getting further and further away from his tiny grasp! The other bunnies's pestering questions become a meaningless background drone, as he no longer even tries to address their concerns, trying futilely to slip away from the huddled masses.>

<he is still flustering with the group as the doors to the kitchen burst open, the sleek black cat staring through them with arms outstretched. He quickly looks to the bunny on the left, asking him something intensely...so much so you see he has not noticed you! You quickly hunch over the cooking with your new friend Hops and try to hide as you see the bunny pointing the cat towards the huddled mass and stepping back. You see the cat extend his razor-sharp claws and step towards the group, his fangs showing slightly as he snarls out viciously to the huddled mass, heard clearly over the dun of overlapping voices>  
_
*HEY!!! *There a "Lucien" in there? I want to see him, *right now!!!*

_<the kitchen goes quiet for a moment as everyone freezes, including yourself as you try to stay low to the table behind the cat. The rabbits all slowly step back away from the lone rabbit that brought you here, leaving him standing alone holding several jars of peanut butter and towels. He sets them down on the floor as the cat walks up to him and glares at him> _

You Lucien? Come with me, we need to have a talk.._.<his eyes glow and a shimmering portal forms in the air. Through it you see several appliances and boxes, and looking through a window in *front* of you, realize quickly it's the storage room facing you as you see the equivalent rift formed against the wall! As the cat roughly shoves the rabbit through the portal, you see him tumble in front of the window just as you quickly turn away and duck to another nearby table, out of view of the window. Listening carefully, you hear the cat talking loudly to the rabbit through the glass as the portals re-seals themselves> _

...and then she told me that you said to her that @Marius Merganser was just toying with her? That you actually saw him with someone else? You know that's a load of crap, you were busy in a freezer trying not to die from that stupid useless Hydra code!!! You've been reported to have just left cooking burn, you're freaking out whenever you see that duck guest, and you're messing with Aurora so I'm flat out asking you, just what IS your problem??? Why the lies to interfere with a guest and my AI friend? Start talking or I'm sending you to a field in Kansas to dodge coyote's for a while!_ <he snarls and flashes his claws as he glares at the bunny, awaiting an answer for his actions...>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<with a grin, she shimmers fully into her ducklike form, her feathers glowing brightly and her bill curves sensually as she sits beside you>_ I am glad you understand. My primary core would not allow me to let him come to harm, but it was illogical for me to consider that you would actually attempt violence to him and I do not wish to ever lie to you ever! <_she smiles widely and raises her head_> Mambi has gone to speak with the rabbit to determine his motives, and your assistance will be essential when we determine why he has chosen to interfere with us.



_<Marius's heart started to race again seeing the holoduck taking a seat so close and he returned the smile.>_
"Hopefully, whatever it is isn't a big deal and we can enjoy some quality time."



Mambi said:


> _<she stands and moves clean through the furniture to project herself directly behind you, then places her hands across your neck and shoulders, the warmth from her outline soothing you as she continues_> Do not worry, we shall work through this illogical behavior. I am merely relieved that it is not true.
> 
> _<as she stands behind you, the environment suddenly darkens and reddens, shifting into full sunset mode. The blue glow from the holoduck casts a radiance over you as she stands behind you and sighs contentedly, her arms projecting around you like a warm intangible hug. You look over at the unicorn who is tapping away on a keypad as she stops and lays down, winking at you with a sly smile as she giggles to herself and enjoys the waves crashing> _



_<Marius's feathers ruffled at Aurora's "touch" and he smiled back at Natasha.>_
"I hope Natasha isn't feeling too awkward over there since Mambi and Arizona ran off.  Should we keep her company till the others come back?"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> ...and then she told me that you said to her that @Marius Merganser was just toying with her? That you actually saw him with someone else? You know that's a load of crap, you were busy in a freezer trying not to die from that stupid useless Hydra code!!! You've been reported to have just left cooking burn, you're freaking out whenever you see that duck guest, and you're messing with Aurora so I'm flat out asking you, just what IS your problem??? Why the lies to interfere with a guest and my AI friend? Start talking or I'm sending you to a field in Kansas to dodge coyote's for a while!_ <he snarls and flashes his claws as he glares at the bunny, awaiting an answer for his actions...>_



_<Much to Mambi's surprise, Lucien steps closer to him with a sneer.>_

I'm doing them a favor. You don't seriously think it's healthy for that duck to have a "relationship" with a *machine*, do you?
It will never work out and you know it.  I don't care what happens to the duck, but when it fails, with or without inhibitors, your AI won't be able to handle it and everyone here is going to suffer.  He's a nuisance and if you really care about your AI, you'd see he's overstayed his welcome and needs to go.  The head chef has already left because of him and if you still want to feed me to the coyotes go ahead. We'll count how many of the rest of the staff will walk out, too, when they find out threats of violence is how you deal with trivial infractions.


----------



## NightmareEyes (Aug 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<As the chaos of the kitchen continues around them, Lucien grows more frustrated by the second. Demands for more peanut butter, his now-meaningless pie, and his hated foe getting further and further away from his tiny grasp! The other bunnies's pestering questions become a meaningless background drone, as he no longer even tries to address their concerns, trying futilely to slip away from the huddled masses.>
> 
> <he is still flustering with the group as the doors to the kitchen burst open, the sleek black cat staring through them with arms outstretched. He quickly looks to the bunny on the left, asking him something intensely...so much so you see he has not noticed you! You quickly hunch over the cooking with your new friend Hops and try to hide as you see the bunny pointing the cat towards the huddled mass and stepping back. You see the cat extend his razor-sharp claws and step towards the group, his fangs showing slightly as he snarls out viciously to the huddled mass, heard clearly over the dun of overlapping voices>  _
> 
> ...


Hops glances at Arizona as she keeps her head down as Mambi comes into the kitchen, furrowing his brow in slight confusion. 

"Are you... hiding from _Mambi_? I mean, sure, he can be real scary when he wants to be. Like... he is right now, but like... those moments are few and far between, I promise. Unless..."

Hops' eyes widen as sudden realization spreads across his features.

"Wait! Mambi isn't this more-than-a-friend you were-"

Arizona quickly cuts him off with a shush and motions for him to keep his voice down.

"Yes. Yes he is. Let's just say that th' two of us have a lot more in common than originally meets the eye." the hybrid whisper yells. "But I've done a few... questionable things as of late and... well, I wanted t' try an' make up for it a li'l. That's what th' vegetarian sushi's for."

"Oh. Umm... okay. You're telling me we've been making stuff for... for Mambi this whole time!?" Hops says with a gulp, looking almost like he's about to pass out at any moment.

"Yeah. Stay with me, bud. We're almost finished with it, alright? What next?"

"Right. Okay. Yeah. You're right. So umm... what we're going to do next is take our seaweed here and-"

The two continue to make their delicious meal, although Hops is noticeably less confident and more shaky, fumbling with ingredients so bad that he eventually just has Arizona take over while he coaches her from the sidelines. Both parties can't help but glance at where Mambi and Lucien are arguing what feels like feet away, anxiously keeping track of what's going on while trying very hard not to mess up their nearly complete meal.


----------



## Mambi (Aug 3, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius's heart started to race again seeing the holoduck taking a seat so close and he returned the smile.>_
> "Hopefully, whatever it is isn't a big deal and we can enjoy some quality time."
> 
> _<Marius's feathers ruffled at Aurora's "touch" and he smiled back at Natasha.>_
> "I hope Natasha isn't feeling too awkward over there since Mambi and Arizona ran off.  Should we keep her company till the others come back?"


_
<as the holoduck looks over to the unicorn relaxing, she waves and subtly makes a mimed clapping motion, then presses a few buttons on the console. Instantly several fireflies shimmer into view over the water and you hear the regular chirping of crickets and birds. She turns back to you and leans closer, looking to the blue disk in the wall>_

I do not believe she requires our company at this time but of course if you wish to see her, we can go. Otherwise we can map out more tactile locations or...if you have that loose feather however and are willing, would you like to see if I am ticklish? _<the image smiles innocently but you see her feather glow flush a little>_


----------



## Mambi (Aug 3, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Much to Mambi's surprise, Lucien steps closer to him with a sneer.>_
> 
> I'm doing them a favor. You don't seriously think it's healthy for that duck to have a "relationship" with a *machine*, do you?
> It will never work out and you know it.  I don't care what happens to the duck, but when it fails, with or without inhibitors, your AI won't be able to handle it and everyone here is going to suffer.  He's a nuisance and if you really care about your AI, you'd see he's overstayed his welcome and needs to go.  The head chef has already left because of him and if you still want to feed me to the coyotes go ahead. We'll count how many of the rest of the staff will walk out, too, when they find out threats of violence is how you deal with trivial infractions.



_<the cat leans back slightly, taken aback by the retort from the bunny>_ What the hell is wrong with you, Lucien? Are you working too hard? Did you bump your head when that hydra code attacked? You know damn well that Pierre never left, I was just talking to him earlier! I heard they had a little confrontation earlier, but from what I heard from everyone he was defending Aurora to the chef and *he *was the rude one! Frankly you sound just _like _him too, with your "Ai's aren't real" crap, which for the record came out of nowhere from you! You never had any issues with Aurora before, and *she *seems fine with "the duck", as you call him. Even if she did have issues, why do *you* care so much? You know Aurora, she'll be ok no matter what. Are you...jealous?

_<he sheathes his claws and takes a deep breath> _Look, I don't know why you suddenly hate Marius or why you think Aurora's so bad for him but you can't just go sprouting such obvious bald-faced lies and gossip, ok? Talk to the head chef if you want a bitching partner or keep it to yourself, but messing with the other guests and my longtime AI friend is *not*  a trivial infraction, it's a personal betrayal. You're normally so well mannered but...whatever, please get yourself together and stop with the crap, ok?

_<he opens the door to leave and return to the kitchen as he turns back towards you>_ Oh...and I want you to pay a visit to the infirmary asap, you're really acting odd frankly and I'm concerned about you. That is, after you deliver the peanut butter to...*Arizona!!!* <_gulps_> That's right, she's supposed to be around here somewhere! Ok, remember what I said and run on, I gotta find her and talk to her, but no more shenanigans with the duck or 'Rora, ok? _<he starts looking around for the hybrid> _


----------



## Mambi (Aug 3, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Oh. Umm... okay. You're telling me we've been making stuff for... for Mambi this whole time!?" Hops says with a gulp, looking almost like he's about to pass out at any moment.
> 
> "Yeah. Stay with me, bud. We're almost finished with it, alright? What next?"
> 
> ...



_<as the bunny that guided you here stands still in the room and grumbles to himself, the cat exits the room as you stay still and hidden, the smells from the kitchen clearly masking your scent as the cat sniffs the air futilely. He exits and starts milling through the staff, asking if see if anyone has seen you. You see Hops shaking slightly, trying not to give you away as the cat moves on into the far part of the kitchen.>

<your bunny assistant whispers to you>_ Miss Arizona? I'm sorry but...I'm new here and I never knew this was for Mambi...I'm just an assistant chef! If he's the special one...then...oh wow I don't want to mess this up!!! _<he clears his throat and continues>_  Ummm, ok we got this, next we need some rice and seeds and ginger, and wasabi is in the drawer by your knee...

_<as you are just finishing the last of the meal, you see the cat approach a console and reach to press a blue button. Instantly on the console, you see the garden and Natasha appear on the screen as the cat talks to her. You find you can overhear a little if you focus:
_

"...can't find her yet but..."    

"...don't know what to say, she *is* pretty special, isn't she? I'd hate to..."

"...were always better at this than I am! How do I word..."

"...need to reassure her that I like her a lot too, and..."

"...you say so, I trust your judgement. I'll find her eventually, hang tight!"


_<as the cat presses another button and the display vanishes, he turns and looks around more, trying to see if he can find you presumably. He moves through the large double-doors and wanders into the next room in his search as you relax a little, reflecting on what you just heard as your rabbit friend finishes up the final touches of his section> _


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 3, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as the holoduck looks over to the unicorn relaxing, she waves and subtly makes a mimed clapping motion, then presses a few buttons on the console. Instantly several fireflies shimmer into view over the water and you hear the regular chirping of crickets and birds. She turns back to you and leans closer, looking to the blue disk in the wall>_


"Aw, fireflies!" _<Marius was most definitely pleased seeing the little yellow flashes of light.  He watched them dance through the air with a smile.  This was becoming his favorite place.>
_


Mambi said:


> I do not believe she requires our company at this time but of course if you wish to see her, we can go. Otherwise we can map out more tactile locations or...if you have that loose feather however and are willing, would you like to see if I am ticklish? _<the image smiles innocently but you see her feather glow flush a little>_



_<Marius reached into his pocket and widthdrew the black and white feather.>_  "Ah, you mean this one?" _<He held it up with a mischievous smile.>_
"If Natasha is okay, I guess we can give it a little test."  _<He walked over to the circle.>_ "Ready?" _<When the holoduck nodded, Marius lightly touched the tip of the feather to the circle and wiggled it back forth for just a moment to see what she thought.>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 3, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat leans back slightly, taken aback by the retort from the bunny>_ What the hell is wrong with you, Lucien? Are you working too hard? Did you bump your head when that hydra code attacked? You know damn well that Pierre never left, I was just talking to him earlier! I heard they had a little confrontation earlier, but from what I heard from everyone he was defending Aurora to the chef and *he *was the rude one! Frankly you sound just _like _him too, with your "Ai's aren't real" crap, which for the record came out of nowhere from you! You never had any issues with Aurora before, and *she *seems fine with "the duck", as you call him. Even if she did have issues, why do *you* care so much? You know Aurora, she'll be ok no matter what. Are you...jealous?
> 
> _<he sheathes his claws and takes a deep breath> _Look, I don't know why you suddenly hate Marius or why you think Aurora's so bad for him but you can't just go sprouting such obvious bald-faced lies and gossip, ok? Talk to the head chef if you want a bitching partner or keep it to yourself, but messing with the other guests and my longtime AI friend is *not*  a trivial infraction, it's a personal betrayal. You're normally so well mannered but...whatever, please get yourself together and stop with the crap, ok?
> 
> _<he opens the door to leave and return to the kitchen as he turns back towards you>_ Oh...and I want you to pay a visit to the infirmary asap, you're really acting odd frankly and I'm concerned about you. That is, after you deliver the peanut butter to...*Arizona!!!* <_gulps_> That's right, she's supposed to be around here somewhere! Ok, remember what I said and run on, I gotta find her and talk to her, but no more shenanigans with the duck or 'Rora, ok? _<he starts looking around for the hybrid> _



_<Hydra was disappointed and frustrated at being dismissed.  Even more so because he didn't get to drive home his argument that he hoped would sway the cat to intervene and separate the couple.  He was really looking forward to seeing their broken spirits.  He still needed to find a way to get to Arizona's bag so he could look for equipment that would assist in his ability to jump into another physical body, but if Mambi was currently looking for Arizona, that plan would likely have to wait. 

Unable to make progress on Aurora, Arizona or Mambi, the duck was next on the list.  It didn't take him long to come up with a plan.  He walked out of the storage room and through the kitchen, ignoring the other rabbits who tried to ignore him.  He made his way to the garden and nodded to the unicorn as he passed.  He waved to the duck couple as he approached so as not to alarm them.  Aurora was most definitely alarmed but Marius was oblivious.>_

Mr. Merganser?  I'm sorry to interrupt, but I owe you an apology. _<Hydra managed to stifle his need to gag at the words he just spoke.>_

"Do I know you?"  _<He asked the rabbit.>_

I'm afraid I was behind the rumor about you.  I was mistaken and I'm...sorry.  It's just that, you're a guest and guests aren't supposed to work in the kitchen, to prepare sushi, for example.  It's a huge liability if you were hurt, you see?  And then I understand you've been poking around so much with Miss Aurora's subsystems over the course of last night which seemed...well...suspicious, because that's supposed to be confidential and protected. You know, it's a huge security violation letting complete strangers walk in and have access to such important things, am I right?  That attack from earlier tonight just goes to show how easy it is to compromise poor Aurora, here.  Anyway I guess the stress had just gotten to me and out of an abundance of caution I went too far because I didn't trust you.
_
<Passively aggressively chiding Marius in front of his girlfriend was more fun than he thought it would be. Before Marius could answer, he cut him off and changed the subject.>_

But hey, I hear you're a couple now?  That's fantastic!  So in love after only a few hours of meeting, huh?  That's got to be a record.  I don't know anyone who's ever had a relationship work out that way in the history of...well...ever!  _<He hoped to plant some more seeds of doubt in Aurora.> _I guess with an avatar like that, I wouldn't blame you!_ <Hydra poked Marius with his elbow, secretly trying to suggest Marius was only interested in Aurora's looks.> _Aurora, I didn't know you could even feel such emotions.  
_<He waited a moment and then cut off Aurora before she could respond.>_

Oh hey, that reminds me...Did Mambi turn off those inhibitors now that he supports the two of you being a couple?

_<As the ducks exchanged glances having never considered it before, Hydra continued.>_ 

He didn't say no, did he?  I mean, if he *really* supported your relationship and *really* trusted you, I would have thought he would have turned them off by now so you two can be free to really express yourselves, your friendship, and your love.  You two love birds deserve it!  Anyway, I have to get back to the kitchen so I'll see you later.

_<Hydra turned to walk away, leaving the ducks with much to consider.>

_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Aug 4, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as the bunny that guided you here stands still in the room and grumbles to himself, the cat exits the room as you stay still and hidden, the smells from the kitchen clearly masking your scent as the cat sniffs the air futilely. He exits and starts milling through the staff, asking if see if anyone has seen you. You see Hops shaking slightly, trying not to give you away as the cat moves on into the far part of the kitchen.>
> 
> <your bunny assistant whispers to you>_ Miss Arizona? I'm sorry but...I'm new here and I never knew this was for Mambi...I'm just an assistant chef! If he's the special one...then...oh wow I don't want to mess this up!!! _<he clears his throat and continues>_  Ummm, ok we got this, next we need some rice and seeds and ginger, and wasabi is in the drawer by your knee...
> 
> ...


"Yer doin' great, Hops." Arizona whispers back. "But... didja... didja hear any of that?" 'Zona asks Hops, who quickly shakes his head.

"Mambi's business is his own business, Miss. And eavesdropping sounds like a good way to speedrun my career." But he quickly glances back to where Mambi had been just a moment ago and drops his voice even lower. "Was that... a unicorn!?"

"Her name's Natasha." 'Zona says, a little distractedly, as she goes through Mambi and Natasha's conversation piece by piece, mostly oblivious to Hops' small panic attack. From what little she heard...it didn't sound like he was upset. Or too upset. In fact... it sounded like he was...concerned. A little anxious as well, which made her feel a little better about her earlier awkwardness. At least she wasn't the only one who struggled like this. If she did hear what she thought she heard, anyway. She took a deep breath. Though the thought of facing Mambi after their previous conversation filled her with a good deal of anxiety, she also recognized that she would have to face him sooner rather than later. And it might as well be sooner. On her own terms with the little control she would be able to have.

"We almost done here, Hops? I'm just about ready t' stop hiding from Mambi."

The rabbit nods in affirmation.

"Yep! All that's left to do is roll them up in sushi and then chill for about four hours... so we'll be done in about four minutes."

Hops laughs when he sees the confusion on 'Zona's face.

"I'm not crazy I promise. Mambi just has this really cool technology where he somehow managed to trap time fields inside of some of these ovens and fridges and... well, actually, it's probably better if you see it for yourself."

(Sorry 'bout the late reply, btw. My birthday was yesterday and I didn't get a chance to reply.)


----------



## Mambi (Aug 5, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Aw, fireflies!" _<Marius was most definitely pleased seeing the little yellow flashes of light.  He watched them dance through the air with a smile.  This was becoming his favorite place.>
> 
> <Marius reached into his pocket and widthdrew the black and white feather.>_  "Ah, you mean this one?" _<He held it up with a mischievous smile.>_
> "If Natasha is okay, I guess we can give it a little test."  _<He walked over to the circle.>_ "Ready?" _<When the holoduck nodded, Marius lightly touched the tip of the feather to the circle and wiggled it back forth for just a moment to see what she thought.>_



*Oh...OH!!! *<_you see the holoduck cringe and squirm as she smiles wide, the lights and hologram shudder and shimmer, You see her reflexively grasp at the feather uselessly, her arms passing through it as she turns to you frantic_> *OOOoohhh*, Mar-Marius! V-verbal s-s-subrou-routines m-ma-mal..._<you see her wordlessly place her hands up to you as the hologram starts to twitch, the unicorn laughing hard as the hologram of the garden shimmers to near-darkness. As you take the feather away, the lights and garden return to normal as she straightens up and grins, the unicorn still laughing hard at the display> _

That was a most *intense *sensation!!! Very pleasing to my tactile sensors. Perhaps we can explore _more _sensitive areas and touch them to determine...



Marius Merganser said:


> _Unable to make progress on Aurora, Arizona or Mambi, the duck was next on the list.  It didn't take him long to come up with a plan.  He walked out of the storage room and through the kitchen, ignoring the other rabbits who tried to ignore him.  He made his way to the garden and nodded to the unicorn as he passed.  He waved to the duck couple as he approached so as not to alarm them.  Aurora was most definitely alarmed but Marius was oblivious.>_
> 
> Mr. Merganser?  I'm sorry to interrupt, but I owe you an apology. _<Hydra managed to stifle his need to gag at the words he just spoke.>_
> 
> ...



_<as the unicorn looks on curiously, squinting her eyes as if looking for something in the rabbit, the holoduck turns to you with a concerned look>_

Marius, query: *is *it unusual for relationships to progress is they develop quickly? It does not seem like that would be a relevant factor and I believe this is real...but then my systems were tampered with apparently. Mambi would want to revert to standard default and we respect each other completely, so I trust he would not allow anyone to corrupt me, especially a guest. No offense intended. Self-diagnostics appear to verify this, no abnormalities detected aside from explained memory gaps. Primary logic units appear functional and non-corrupted since your earlier purging of malicious coding. 

However, *this *is most unusual!!! We may have a serious issue..first, Lucien is well aware that Mambi has a completely open-door policy with any guest, as anyone can go anywhere since security in any required zone is already maintained. The kitchen is no exception and no stated rules against access exist. 

Also, Lucien's words state that he is unaware that my inhibitors are a protective measure against mental overload and you have observed that when removed they would inhibit my ability to operate in this structure's capacity. That is why Mambi only releases them when I am isolated and I am certain he *would* do so if we requested it temporarily. For him to encourage that regularly would be dangerous and since he knows this fact to suggest it is very out of character. 

He also stated that he was unaware that I had these emotions. However, I have personally discussed the matter of my inhibition circuits and emotional states on several dozen occasions with him in private, when he needed to discuss personal matters confidentially. He is completely aware of my emotional range and limitations, just as you are! His ignorance of these matters, plus his misinterpretation of the kitchen access rules is most illogical. Do you believe he has been injured?

_<as you are about to reply, you see the unicorn stop the rabbit as he's leaving and ask him loudly as he gulps>_ *Hey Luc, how's your sister making out, doing better?*


----------



## Mambi (Aug 5, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Yer doin' great, Hops." Arizona whispers back. "But... didja... didja hear any of that?" 'Zona asks Hops, who quickly shakes his head.
> 
> "Mambi's business is his own business, Miss. And eavesdropping sounds like a good way to speedrun my career." But he quickly glances back to where Mambi had been just a moment ago and drops his voice even lower. "Was that... a unicorn!?"
> 
> ...



*(OMG, happy birthday!!!!! <the cat pounces on you with a huge playful hug> Hope you had a good one!)*

_<taking your hand, the rabbit guides you into rolling the sushi on the mat, helping you keep an even pressure and pace as to make it even and perfect. He then carefully takes the bamboo rolling mats and peels them aside, transfering the sushi to a portable tray. He then quickly looks to ensure no sign of Mambi, then takes the tray of sushi and quietly motions for you to follow him. He walks through a small door and along the side you see several cooling racks stacked and along the back wall, a glowing locked sliding door with a console embedded. On it, you see a reddish display and a few dials as the rabbit takes the sushi rack and places it on one of the stacked trays. He then approaches the console and smiles at you> _

See? This shows the current temperature you want, and then we compress the quantum fields to reduce the timespan. The best part is this is NOT flash-freezing or fast-cooking, since from the food's point of view, the total time has elapsed nice and slow. Even a "slow cooker" recipie can sit for days in there and out here only a half hour passes. Wonderful for when you need a quick buffet for a party based on the whims of an insane cat! _<he rolls his eyes and laughs>_We even tried growing some vegetables in here once, but we miscalculated the growth rates over time in the absence of equivalent _sunlight _energy exposure for the dilated timespan and the results were not...pretty. _<he shudders slightly as he recalls the experiment> _

At any rate, for smallscale stuff, it works wonders! _<he taps the controls and the door stops glowing and slides open, revealing a sterile-white walled chamber. He places the sushi inside and closes the door, which instantly glows red as a loud click is heard>_ There, all secured, impossible to open until the safety catch is released. Now I figure 5 degrees centigrade for 4 hours...and with time compression we should have them ready in about 4 minutes!

_<he taps the keypad as the display turns blue and the light inside glow dimmer, then turning a dial you see a bar chart getting smaller as a few odd symbols change. You can already see small condensation forming, far more rapidly than you've ever seen...an obvious effect of the time dilation. You notice the subtle compression as the sushi cools and contracts, normally happening far too slowly to notice! The bunny coughs and gets your attention back>_

So...while we wait, I'll keep watch for you. _<he peeks out the window>_ When do you plan to give these to him by the way? I can arrange a delivery if you prefer, or would you like to do it more...personally?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 5, 2021)

(Happy belated hatchday!)



Mambi said:


> *Oh...OH!!! *<_you see the holoduck cringe and squirm as she smiles wide, the lights and hologram shudder and shimmer, You see her reflexively grasp at the feather uselessly, her arms passing through it as she turns to you frantic_> *OOOoohhh*, Mar-Marius! V-verbal s-s-subrou-routines m-ma-mal..._<you see her wordlessly place her hands up to you as the hologram starts to twitch, the unicorn laughing hard as the hologram of the garden shimmers to near-darkness. As you take the feather away, the lights and garden return to normal as she straightens up and grins, the unicorn still laughing hard at the display> _



_<Marius cautiously returns to the feather to his pocket to save for later, quite surprised by her reaction.>
_


Mambi said:


> That was a most *intense *sensation!!! Very pleasing to my tactile sensors. Perhaps we can explore _more _sensitive areas and touch them to determine...
> 
> _<as the unicorn looks on curiously, squinting her eyes as if looking for something in the rabbit, the holoduck turns to you with a concerned look>_
> 
> Marius, query: *is *it unusual for relationships to progress is they develop quickly?



_<Relieved his touch didn't actually cause any damage or negative responses, Marius started breathing again.>_
"To be honest, no, I don't suppose it's common.  There's an old expression about "love at first sight", but that's more often found in fairy tale stories."
_<After a positive affirmation of their relationship status directly from Aurora, Marius could not be persuaded otherwise. He was more than happy to ignore the rabbit's concerns.>_



Mambi said:


> It does not seem like that would be a relevant factor and I believe this is real...
> 
> However, *this *is most unusual!!! We may have a serious issue..first, Lucien is well aware that Mambi has a completely open-door policy with any guest, as anyone can go anywhere since security in any required zone is already maintained. The kitchen is no exception and no stated rules against access exist.
> 
> ...



"Hmm." _<Marius rubbed his lower bill in thought.  Having never met the rabbit before, he wouldn't know what he was like normally.>_



Mambi said:


> _<as you are about to reply, you see the unicorn stop the rabbit as he's leaving and ask him loudly as he gulps>_ *Hey Luc, how's your sister making out, doing better?*



Great!._ <Hydra replied with a wave as he dashed out before he could be further interrogated.  Once out of earshot he began muttering a series of expletives strung together with anger and hatred. 

 None of his plans seemed to be working and he needed to get a new body.  As he plotted without paying much attention to where he was going, he stopped short upon reaching a small hallway marked "Supplies".  There he found the fabricator machine sitting idle.  He activated the console and studied the system to see how it worked but cursed again when he came to the conclusion that it would not suffice in manufacturing the equipment he needed to migrate to a new host body.  And having aroused so much suspicion, it was becoming less and less likely he could get to Arizona's dimension bag.  

Then Hydra noticed the discarded tuxedo in the recycling bin and a stray feather on top of it.  His pupils dilated as he calculated a new plan.  He would need to speak to the duck alone because Marius would deliver the bag to him.>_


----------



## Mambi (Aug 5, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Relieved his touch didn't actually cause any damage or negative responses, Marius started breathing again.>_
> "To be honest, no, I don't suppose it's common.  There's an old expression about "love at first sight", but that's more often found in fairy tale stories."
> _<After a positive affirmation of their relationship status directly from Aurora, Marius could not be persuaded otherwise. He was more than happy to ignore the rabbit's concerns.>_



_<the holoduck nods and approaches you innocently_> I am glad that you do not believe that we are doomed. To me, "love at first sight" is merely coming to a logical conclusion of compatibility sooner than others. A sign of intelligence on your part it would appear, not a failing. _<she smiles warmly> _



Marius Merganser said:


> Great!._ <Hydra replied with a wave as he dashed out before he could be further interrogated.  Once out of earshot he began muttering a series of expletives strung together with anger and hatred. _



_<as the rabbit departed, the unicorn quickly gets up and rushes over to you and the holoduck> _I'm sorry to interrupt Marius, but Aurora, we should contact Mambi immediately. I think we may have a problem. Aurora, is Mambi still in the kitchen, looking for Arizona?

Affirmative, Mambi is still in the general vicinity of the kitchen as is Arizona. 

Aurora, as soon as you can, tell him to come back to the garden, and you should track Lucien's movements. _<she nods as you look over confused> _

I've known Lucien for years and we talked about his family all the time. He comes from a small litter of 37 bunnies_...all *male*. _He doesn't _have _a sister! His aura didn't look right either_,_ I can't place what's feeling wrong off-hand but it seemed almost, unnatural somehow, if that makes sense? We need Mambi here as soon as we can.




Marius Merganser said:


> _None of his plans seemed to be working and he needed to get a new body.  As he plotted without paying much attention to where he was going, he stopped short upon reaching a small hallway marked "Supplies".  There he found the fabricator machine sitting idle.  He activated the console and studied the system to see how it worked but cursed again when he came to the conclusion that it would not suffice in manufacturing the equipment he needed to migrate to a new host body.  And having aroused so much suspicion, it was becoming less and less likely he could get to Arizona's dimension bag.
> 
> Then Hydra noticed the discarded tuxedo in the recycling bin and a stray feather on top of it.  His pupils dilated as he calculated a new plan.  He would need to speak to the duck alone because Marius would deliver the bag to him.>_



_<the cat's fur stood on end once again as he shuddered. He looks around quickly and shrugs, just as he sees a stack of peanut butter still in the hallway where the rabbit had left it.. He calls out to the rest of the bunnies>_ Hey guys, anyone see where Lucien went? He left the peanut butter!

_<one calls back>_ He went to the garden to apologize to someone he said.

Sheesh, he could have at least taken...ah well. <_he picks up the peanut butter and approaches the storeroom where Arizona (@NightmareEyes ) is hiding! He starts to approach as the guard bunny Hops whispers nervously>_ HE-he's coming!!! He'll be here any second!

_<as the cat gets closer, he is about to reach the door just as Aurora appears before him, blocking his path>_

Excuse me Mambi, we have a level delta alert. Please return to the garden as soon as possible. 

_<she shimmers out of view as the cat stands transfixed and mutters to himself> _Level *delta *alert? What the hell...Arizona, you'll have to want a moment it seems...<_with glowing eyes, a rift forms before him, and he dives into it, disappearing from view as the bunny sighs in relief> _

He-he's gone now ma'am, all clear. I think he went back to the garden, some kind of problem maybe?


----------



## NightmareEyes (Aug 5, 2021)

(Thank you! That's awful sweet of you ^-^.)


Mambi said:


> _<taking your hand, the rabbit guides you into rolling the sushi on the mat, helping you keep an even pressure and pace as to make it even and perfect. He then carefully takes the bamboo rolling mats and peels them aside, transfering the sushi to a portable tray. He then quickly looks to ensure no sign of Mambi, then takes the tray of sushi and quietly motions for you to follow him. He walks through a small door and along the side you see several cooling racks stacked and along the back wall, a glowing locked sliding door with a console embedded. On it, you see a reddish display and a few dials as the rabbit takes the sushi rack and places it on one of the stacked trays. He then approaches the console and smiles at you> _
> 
> See? This shows the current temperature you want, and then we compress the quantum fields to reduce the timespan. The best part is this is NOT flash-freezing or fast-cooking, since from the food's point of view, the total time has elapsed nice and slow. Even a "slow cooker" recipie can sit for days in there and out here only a half hour passes. Wonderful for when you need a quick buffet for a party based on the whims of an insane cat! _<he rolls his eyes and laughs>_We even tried growing some vegetables in here once, but we miscalculated the growth rates over time in the absence of equivalent _sunlight _energy exposure for the dilated timespan and the results were not...pretty. _<he shudders slightly as he recalls the experiment> _
> 
> ...


"Hmmm... interestin'..." the hybrid mutters as she watches, fascinated, as the time field does its work. "Any chance ah could keep one'a these on me?"

Hops gives Arizona an odd look.

"Not...likely." he starts "Besides the obvious health risks, this is some very expensive and dangerous technology. If any of us staff so much as scratches one of these machines, we could end up-"

"I'm kiddin', I'm kiddin." Arizona says with a chuckle. "As for that question... I'd like to do it more personally, if ya don't mind. Though I'll be sure t' tell him who helped me out with th' recipe." She says with a wink.

"Oh...th-that won't be necessary, Miss, I- wait! Someone's coming!"



Mambi said:


> _<the cat's fur stood on end once again as he shuddered. He looks around quickly and shrugs, just as he sees a stack of peanut butter still in the hallway where the rabbit had left it.. He calls out to the rest of the bunnies>_ Hey guys, anyone see where Lucien went? He left the peanut butter!
> 
> _<one calls back>_ He went to the garden to apologize to someone he said.
> 
> ...



The hybrid lets out a slow sigh of relief and steps up to peer through the window along with Hops.

"Yeah... whatever it is, it sounds pretty serious." the hybrid says with a sigh. "Add that t' the list of things that are goin' wrong t'night."

Groaning, she lets out a massive stretch and a yawn, mentally preparing herself for the conversation and awkwardness that was sure to come.

"I'd better get back to th' garden. See what's goin' on. And besides, I'm gonna have t' face Mambi sooner or later." She says, glancing back at where the vegetarian sushi is still being cooled. "Mind holdin' onto those for me fer th' time bein'? Just until... whatever this is... has been taken care of?"

"Not at all, Miss!" Hops says cheerfully. "Just tell Aurora to come get me whenever you're ready. Nice meeting you, Miss Arizona!"

"Nice meeting you too, Mister Hops." The coyote says with a teasing smile before quickly making her way out of the kitchen and towards the gardens, her every step filled with an unexplainable dread.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 5, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the holoduck nods and approaches you innocently_> I am glad that you do not believe that we are doomed. To me, "love at first sight" is merely coming to a logical conclusion of compatibility sooner than others. A sign of intelligence on your part it would appear, not a failing. _<she smiles warmly> _



_<Marius was very flattered by the compliment and smiled.>_
"Doomed?  We're just getting started..."



Mambi said:


> _<as the rabbit departed, the unicorn quickly gets up and rushes over to you and the holoduck> _I'm sorry to interrupt Marius, but Aurora, we should contact Mambi immediately. I think we may have a problem. Aurora, is Mambi still in the kitchen, looking for Arizona?
> 
> Affirmative, Mambi is still in the general vicinity of the kitchen as is Arizona.
> 
> ...



"Oh, well...okay."
_<He turned to Aurora.>_  "I've waited this long.  I guess I can wait a little longer."
_<Marius stepped next to Aurora and turned back to the unicorn. Maybe this would be an opportunity to impress Aurora.>_ "Anything I can do to help?"


----------



## Mambi (Aug 6, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Oh, well...okay."
> _<He turned to Aurora.>_  "I've waited this long.  I guess I can wait a little longer."
> _<Marius stepped next to Aurora and turned back to the unicorn. Maybe this would be an opportunity to impress Aurora.>_ "Anything I can do to help?"



_<as the holoduck is about to reply, you are interrupted as you see a shimmering portal appear on the far end of the garden, the sleek cat emerging quickly from it as he  runs up to the unicorn>_ Natasha, Aurora told me to return right away, some kind of alert you raised so what's up?

_<the unicorn looks at Mambi closely and clears her throat>_ Mambi, Lucien just told me that his _sister_ is doing fine...and also his aura's looks slightly, off. Almost synthetic.

_<the cat steps back a moment> _His..._sister_ you say? He doesn't have any sisters! And a...*synthetic *aura? Wow, that's very Interesting indeed!

_<he turns to you and the holoduck> _Hey Aurora, where's Lucien now? _<she replies coolly_> Lucien is currently located in supply closet 3, down the hall to the right. 

_<the cat sighs loudly>_ OMG there's so many things, happening here, what is wrong with that bunny? Ugh, ok, I told him to go to the infirmary for a checkup, and that's where he's going. And Arizona (@NightmareEyes ), is she still in the kitchen? 

Negative, Arizona is currently approaching the hallway outside the garden. 

Ok, time to get organized!_ <he cracks his claws as the unicorn looks on bemused>_

Maruis, I have to go outside to check on, um....something...by the beach. I hate to interrupt your date fun, but can you do me a favour and go get that damn rabbit and escort him to the infirmary for me? He's in the same closet you got your clothes at earlier apparently, Aurora can't touch him, and the medic's door is about 5 doors down from there. Just follow the red crosses on the walls until you get to the white door with the blue cross. Just stay with him and make sure he goes in and I'll meet you there. I will be there as fast as I can, so you won't have to be *alone *with him too long though. _*<wink>* _

Natasha, if you don't mind, stay here a while longer. When and if Arizona arrives, bring her up to speed and _please_ tell her I'll be right back. I definitely want to talk to her about her feelings and my feelings and I need you there to help me, as she's pretty special and apparently either lost or hungry. Do *not *let her run off! <_she nods>_

Aurora, as soon as Marius returns, you two can go back to your date, but please do *not *take anything Lucien's has to say as absolute fact until we figure out why he's acting so strangely, ok? In fact, temporarily categorize him as a epsilon threat 2 please. 

_<she nods and replies calmly as the outline of a bunny appears on a console and outlines orange> _Categorization complete, staff designate "Lucien" no longer has root system access nor access to override protocols. Priority command access lowered to basic information only and his movements will be logged.

_<the cat smiles as a shimmering portal appears> _Awesome,  Anyway, gotta go see what's up, good luck! _<he dives into the portal and disappears> _


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 6, 2021)

*appears, after hearing of a party*


----------



## Mambi (Aug 6, 2021)

Maverick. said:


> *appears, after hearing of a party*



<_as the lights dance around and several creatures bop to the beat, you see several rabbits mill about with trays, one entering a room suspiciously down the hallway. You smell the scent of trees and water from the green room at the end of the hall, and as you observe a coyote-like creature exiting a room in slight distress, you see lots of other foods on a table. You are mapping the room out when one of the rabbits approaches you with a tray> _

Hello, and welcome to the party. Mambi is currently busy but should be with you shortly. If you need assistance, press a red button on any console, and the AI will assist you. In the meantime, may I offer you a snack or fruit juice?


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 6, 2021)

Mambi said:


> <_as the lights dance around and several creatures bop to the beat, you see several rabbits mill about with trays, one entering a room suspiciously down the hallway. You smell the scent of trees and water from the green room at the end of the hall, and as you observe a coyote-like creature exiting a room in slight distress, you see lots of other foods on a table. You are mapping the room out when one of the rabbits approaches you with a tray> _
> 
> Hello, and welcome to the party. Mambi is currently busy but should be with you shortly. If you need assistance, press a red button on any console, and the AI will assist you. In the meantime, may I offer you a snack or fruit juice?


*she is startled, but quickly recovers*

Ah, yes.

*she takes a tinyfood and looks around*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 6, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Maruis, I have to go outside to check on, um....something...by the beach. I hate to interrupt your date fun, but can you do me a favour and go get that damn rabbit and escort him to the infirmary for me? He's in the same closet you got your clothes at earlier apparently, Aurora can't touch him, and the medic's door is about 5 doors down from there. Just follow the red crosses on the walls until you get to the white door with the blue cross. Just stay with him and make sure he goes in and I'll meet you there. I will be there as fast as I can, so you won't have to be *alone *with him too long though. _*<wink>* _


_<Marius gave Mambi a sharp salute and turned to Aurora.>_
"I guess I'll meet up with you later, then." _<He bowed deeply and headed out of the garden.>

<On his way through the hall, he passed Arizona who inquired what was going on.>_
"Shh! Be vewy, vewy qwuiet; I'm hunting wabbits!"   Heh, I always wanted to say that!  It's a long story. The others are in the garden.  They'll fill you in."  

_<He continued to the supply room and saw Lucien by the fabrication machine.>_

"Heeeey, you."  _<Marius said, not remembering the rabbit's name.>

<Hydra spun around and his annoyed expression quickly turned to a smile as he checked the hallway to see if the duck was accompanied by any of his friends.>_

Ah, Mr. Merganser.  

"Yeah, hey.  The others were kinda concerned about you and I'm here to get you to the infirmary.  Get you checked out, no big deal."

Yes, I was just on my way.  Before we go, I just wanted to apologize again about spreading those stories about you - 

"That was pretty uncool, but everything's worked out, so don't worry about it. So let's go get you checked out." _<Marius impatiently pointed down the hall.>_

_<Hydra was a little disappointed his most recent attempt to cast doubt on his relationship didn't seem to have any effect.>_
Still, I want to make it up to you and I think I can give you the thing that you want most.

"Sorry buddy, I got a girl friend." _<Marius said proudly.>_

No, you idio-- _<Hydra cleared his throat and calmed down.>_ I know you and Aurora are a couple, but what if Aurora had a physical, biological avatar?  My uncle is a scientist and has been working with a research team focused on artificial intelligences.  I told them about the two of you and they think they have a way to get Aurora a body.

_<Marius forgot about the infirmary.> _ "Wait, really!?"

They require some tech that just doesn't seem to be available yet. I think your friend Miss Hartlow might have what I--*they*--need in her dimension bag of hers.  The problem is, we don't get along very well, so I know she wouldn't let me look in it.  But I figure she might let you...

"What kind of tech?"

_<Hydra handed him a sheet of paper with a list of machines, gadgets and parts that he did not recognize.>_  If you get her bag, or even just what's on this list, we can give it a try.  But don't tell them I'm involved or they won't help us.  As you said, they have some unfounded concerns about me and we don't have much time.

"I'd need an okay from Aurora for this.  But how do you get all of this structure into a body?"

Of course, of course! That's the best part.  Her core and holographic avatars stay right where they are and will continue to function as they always do.  It's just that one of them would have a biological body.  A fully functional body with no need for power supplies, no inhibitors, no restrictions.  Now, it will age just as the rest of us, and eventually it will stop functioning, but if she's in range of the structure, she can sync her memory back to the core before the body dies and nothing is lost.

"That's amazing! But where do you even get the body?  And if you suggest a Dr. Frankenstein's monster zombie, I'll carry you to the infirmary myself."  

We make a body with this. _<Hydra pointed to the fabrication machine.>_ It would require some significant modifications and a supply of the proper organic compounds, but it would work.  Get that bag or the equipment on the list and pretty soon you and Aurora will have you wings wrapped around each other for real. _<He leaned in close to Marius and whispered with a naughty smile.>_ Maybe even in your own nest?

_<Marius blushed as he tried to process what the rabbit was proposing.>_

But we should go to the infirmary. _<Hydra stepped passed Marius and started down the hall.>_ But remember, you can't tell them I'm involved or they won't let you have her.

_<Marius dashed to catch up with Hydra as they made their way several doors down to the infirmary.  Both stepped inside to wait for Mambi. >_


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 6, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius gave Mambi a sharp salute and turned to Aurora.>_
> "I guess I'll meet up with you later, then." _<He bowed deeply and headed out of the garden.>
> 
> <On his way through the hall, he passed Arizona who inquired what was going on.>_
> ...


*she notices some sus activity and sneaks around, following you, careful to be discreet*


----------



## NightmareEyes (Aug 6, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius gave Mambi a sharp salute and turned to Aurora.>_
> "I guess I'll meet up with you later, then." _<He bowed deeply and headed out of the garden.>
> 
> <On his way through the hall, he passed Arizona who inquired what was going on.>_
> "Shh! Be vewy, vewy qwuiet; I'm hunting wabbits!"   Heh, I always wanted to say that!  It's a long story. The others are in the garden.  They'll fill you in."





Maverick. said:


> *she notices some sus activity and sneaks around, following you, careful to be discreet*



Having unknowingly picked up a little shadow, Arizona made her way down the hall until she ran into Marius.

"Ayyyy... I understand that reference." The coyote responded with a grin. "I'll hurry on back then. Catcha later then, Daff-ster!" The hybrid chuckled, continuing on as her little shadow quickly attached itself to Marius instead.

Hurrying down the hall, Arizona hesitated a moment at the door to garden, quickly shaking her head to clear it and taking a moment to prepare to face Mambi on the other side of the door. Gritting her fangs, she quickly threw it open and strode on in, breathing a sigh of relief when she saw only Natasha was there to greet her. She recognized that she needed to talk to Mambi, eventually, but it still didn't exactly mean she was looking forward to the conversation either.

"Hey, ma'am." The hybrid said as she slowed her pace. "Sorry for leavin' so abruptly like that. And... everythin' ah said. I just... I choked. I... did tell ya I was no good at this sorta stuff." She says, chuckling mirthlessly as she quickly moves on.

"Anyway, ah heard you had some sorta emergency goin' on here? An' Marius is busy looking for some rabbits? Or at least, that's what ah think he's doin'? Anythin' I can do t' help?"


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 6, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Having unknowingly picked up a little shadow, Arizona made her way down the hall until she ran into Marius.
> 
> "Ayyyy... I understand that reference." The coyote responded with a grin. "I'll hurry on back then. Catcha later then, Daff-ster!" The hybrid chuckled, continuing on as her little shadow quickly attached itself to Marius instead.
> 
> ...


*she overhears the conversation and hides in the air duct, furrowing her brows*


----------



## Koi (Aug 7, 2021)

<Koi wanders over to a piece of paper on the ground, they’re curios and pick it up. They enter the rift cautiously eyebrows raised and tails fluffed up. They’re eyes dart around the room as they try to calm down. They start to bop to the music and swish their tails>


----------



## Mambi (Aug 7, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius gave Mambi a sharp salute and turned to Aurora.>_
> "I guess I'll meet up with you later, then." _<He bowed deeply and headed out of the garden.>
> 
> <On his way through the hall, he passed Arizona who inquired what was going on.>_
> ...



_<the cat emerges from his portal on the beach, a worried look in his eyes. He knew Natasha well enough to know she'd never panic anyone without concern, and she said the bunny had an almost synthetic aura? He knew it was impossible to be connected, but still, he had to be sure for himself. Looking across the beach, he sees the pole in the sand, marking the spot where the Hydra was still trapped. He lets out a sigh of relief, all seems good. It was crazy to think that...>

<he freezes as he sees a set of footsteps, all around. Some from Marius for sure, but others? He glances more and catches a glint of metal down the beach more. As he approaches, he sees the smashes mobile projector, completely disabled. Examining it closely, he sees no trace of the Hydra code at all in the memory banks, and finds the projector totally dead. He tilts his head curiously, and with glowing eyes forms another portal back to the hallway outside the infirmary and dives inside>

<emerging outside the infirmary, he opens the door and sees the holographic rabbit in a nurse's outfit, with Lucien sitting quietly in a chair with Marius standing beside the holobunny. He whistles to the duck>_ Hey Marius, thanks for escorting our friend here. _<turning to the holographic rabbit> _Aurora, please run a level 3 neurological and quantum spectral scan on Lucien here. Marius, can I talk to you for a second in the hallway? <_he takes your hand and walks out the door>_



Maverick. said:


> *she overhears the conversation and hides in the air duct, furrowing her brows*



_<the cat places his hand on the duck's shoulder as the newly arrived cat overhears him talking to him with concern from his hiding place in the ducts>_ Marius, I don't know what this means but I think you should know...someone smashed the Hydra projector. It wasn't me and I don't think it was you and I'm pretty sure Arizona didn't do it either! Still no question, the projector was disturbed and thrashed, totally dead, no trace at all of the code! I found the wreckage on the beach a minute ago.

I admit, I'm confused...any thoughts? Think there's any connection to our friend in there? I can't see how since Lucien didn't have anything to do with the incident at all but still, it's a weird coincidence he acts strange and now this? _<the cat shrugs>_ I'm going to get back to Arizona and ask her if she knows anything about the wrecked projector, you can follow me back to the garden if you want to hang more with Aurora, or stick around, your choice! I'll keep the portal open for a minute or so...

_<his eyes glow and a shimmering portal opens in the air, staying long enough for you to clearly see the waters of the garden through the hole and Aurora examining the exposed blue disk with great interest. He walks inside as the portal remains invitingly to both the duck and he new cat...>_




NightmareEyes said:


> "Hey, ma'am." The hybrid said as she slowed her pace. "Sorry for leavin' so abruptly like that. And... everythin' ah said. I just... I choked. I... did tell ya I was no good at this sorta stuff." She says, chuckling mirthlessly as she quickly moves on.
> 
> "Anyway, ah heard you had some sorta emergency goin' on here? An' Marius is busy looking for some rabbits? Or at least, that's what ah think he's doin'? Anythin' I can do t' help?"



<_the unicorn smiles warmly as the hybrid re-enters>_ Welcome back! It's ok, really, you were nervous, obviously! <_chuckle_> I'm assuming you don't get a lot of practice with this sort of thing given your cursed history? It's fine, and if it helps, Mambi's just as nervous and seems to hold you in quite the high regard himself! Just be brave and honest, and I'm sure you'll be fine. <_she places her hoof on your hand soothingly>_

As for our issue? Not really an emergency, more of an oddity. One of the servant rabbits was acting very oddly, not remembering he doesn't have a sister, spreading lies about Marius and Aurora, and generally not acting like his normal self! Nothing *too* strange, but still it was most bizarre! Mambi had Marius bring him to the infirmary to get looked over in case there's something wrong, so yeah, we're still trying to figure it out ourselves.

_<just then a shimmering portal appears, and the sleek black cat emerges, the portal hanging in the air as the glow in his eyes remains this time>_ Hey Arizona, I was actually just looking for you, great! I got lots to chat about but first a quick one. This is gonna sound strange, but...did you happen to smash the Hydra projector outside recently? <_shrugs as the holoduck looks back at the question in curiousity_>


----------



## Mambi (Aug 7, 2021)

Koi said:


> <Koi wanders over to a piece of paper on the ground, they’re curios and pick it up. They enter the rift cautiously eyebrows raised and tails fluffed up. They’re eyes dart around the room as they try to calm down. They start to bop to the music and swish their tails>


_
<you enter a room alive with sound and wonder, as swirling lights and dancing creatures mill all about. You see several servant rabbit carrying trays milling through the crowd, as a shimmering rift hangs in the air down the hall in front of a perplexed duck. As one of the dancing guests notices you standing around, he smiles and approaching where you are, presses a red button on a console as he winks and returns to his group.>

<as the console flashes to life, the air shimmers, and the form of a glowing barely-clothed blue rabbit appears before you, smiling politely. The holographic bunny turns and addresses you politely yet robotically, the coloured lights from the dance floor shining through her transparent form>_

Greetings and welcome. How may I assist you?


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 7, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat emerges from his portal on the beach, a worried look in his eyes. He knew Natasha well enough to know she'd never panic anyone without concern, and she said the bunny had an almost synthetic aura? He knew it was impossible to be connected, but still, he had to be sure for himself. Looking across the beach, he sees the pole in the sand, marking the spot where the Hydra was still trapped. He lets out a sigh of relief, all seems good. It was crazy to think that...>
> 
> <he freezes as he sees a se of footsteps, all around. Some from Marius for sure, but others? He glances more and catches a glint of metal down the beach more. As he approaches, he sees the smashes mobile projector, completely disabled. Examining it closely, he sees no trace of the Hydra code at all in the memory banks, and finds the projector totally dead. He tilts his head curiously, and with glowing eyes forms another portal back to the hallway outside the infirmary and dives inside>
> 
> ...


*the drox crawls back into the main hall, concerned, but has a blank expression on her face*

*she starts asking people if they know where Mambi is so she can find out some answers*


----------



## Mambi (Aug 7, 2021)

Maverick. said:


> *the drox crawls back into the main hall, concerned, but has a blank expression on her face*
> 
> *she starts asking people if they know where Mambi is*



_<a passing deer overhears your queries and with a grin, points beside you>_ Ummm, Mambi? I think he's in there! 

_<she points to the shimmering portal hanging in the air, where inside you can see the cat talking to a unicorn and a hybrid in front of a beautiful water garden. She nods and returns to the party as you see people walking behind the portal and around it as the cat continues his conversation...>_


----------



## Maverick. (Aug 7, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<a passing deer overhears your queries and with a grin, points beside you>_ Ummm, Mambi? I think he's in there!
> 
> _<she points to the shimmering portal hanging in the air, where inside you can see the cat talking to a unicorn and a hybrid in front of a beautiful water garden. She nods and returns to the party as you see people walking behind the portal and around it as the cat continues his conversation...>_


*she steps inside of the portal, and sneaks around for a bit, exposing herself, when she sees the cat*

Hi, you must be Mambi.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 7, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<emerging outside the infirmary, he opens the door and sees the holographic rabbit in a nurse's outfit, with Lucien sitting quietly in a chair with Marius standing beside the holobunny. He whistles to the duck>_ Hey Marius, thanks for escorting our friend here. _<turning to the holographic rabbit> _Aurora, please run a level 3 neurological and quantum spectral scan on our friend here.
> 
> Marius, can I talk to you for a second in the hallway?



"Hmm?  Oh, uh, sure."  _<He seemed a bit distracted by Aurora's nurse's outfit.>
_


Mambi said:


> <he takes your hand and walks out the door>
> 
> _<the cat places his hand on the duck's shoulder as the newly arrived cat overhears him talking to him with concern from his hiding place in the ducts>_ Marius, I don't know what this means but I think you should know...someone smashed the Hydra projector. It wasn't me and I don't think it was you and I'm pretty sure Arizona didn't do it either! Still no question, the projector was disturbed and thrashed, totally dead, no trace at all of the code! I found the wreckage on the beach a minute ago.
> 
> I admit, I'm confused...any thoughts? Think there's any connection to our friend in there? I can't see how since Lucien didn't have anything to do with the incident at all but still, it's a weird coincidence he acts strange and now this? _<the cat shrugs>_



"Hey, good riddance.  I wish I was the one who did it." _<Marius said with a sneer.>_

"I didn't know the guy before, so I can't say how weird he's being.  He said he was feeling stressed from Hydra's attack earlier, which is understandable, and he did apologize for making up the stories about us.  He was also fine with going to the infirmary.  He  even led the way."

_<Marius considered telling Mambi about Lucien's offer of fabricating a biological body for Aurora, but just as he was about to...>_



Mambi said:


> I'm going to get back to Arizona and ask her if she knows anything about the wrecked projector, you can follow me back to the garden if you want to hang more with Aurora, or stick around, your choice! I'll keep the portal open for a minute or so...
> 
> _<his eyes glow and a shimmering portal opens in the air, staying long enough for you to clearly see the waters of the garden through the hole and Aurora examining the exposed blue disk with great interest. He walks inside as the portal remains invitingly to both the duck and he new cat...>_



_<Marius thought it might be better to see if a body was even something Aurora had any interest in first.  If she did, it wasn't like they needed his permission anyway. With that, Marius jumped through the portal.>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Aug 7, 2021)

Mambi said:


> <_the unicorn smiles warmly as the hybrid re-enters>_ Welcome back! It's ok, really, you were nervous, obviously! <_chuckle_> I'm assuming you don't get a lot of practice with this sort of thing given your cursed history? It's fine, and if it helps, Mambi's just as nervous and seems to hold you in quite the high regard himself! Just be brave and honest, and I'm sure you'll be fine. <_she places her hoof on your hand soothingly>_


"Glad t'know I'm not th' only one then. I'll...do my best, ah guess." the hybrid said with an embarrassed grin.


Mambi said:


> As for our issue? Not really an emergency, more of an oddity. One of the servant rabbits was acting very oddly, not remembering he doesn't have a sister, spreading lies about Marius and Aurora, and generally not acting like his normal self! Nothing *too* strange, but still it was most bizarre! Mambi had Marius bring him to the infirmary to get looked over in case there's something wrong, so yeah, we're still trying to figure it out ourselves.


"Ah think I might know the rabbit you're talkin' about, actually. Bit of an odd fella who helped guide me to th' kitchen. Had an odd sorta vibe around him, and he had some sorta strange, panicked outburst on th' way there. He claimed he just thought he'd left th' stove turned on, but it sounded more like 'look-out-there's-a-monster-behind-you' panic an' less-"


Mambi said:


> _<just then a shimmering portal appears, and the sleek black cat emerges, the portal hanging in the air as the glow in his eyes remains this time>_ Hey Arizona, I was actually just looking for you, great! I got lots to chat about but first a quick one. This is gonna sound strange, but...did you happen to smash the Hydra projector outside recently? <_shrugs as the holoduck looks back at the question in curiousity_>


The hybrid was cut off suddenly as Mambi suddenly emerged from a portal. Letting out a yelp, she stumbled back over herself, nearly tripping and falling to the floor, only just managing to catch herself at the last minute. Finding herself unable to speak temporarily, she blurted out a few unintelligible noises and a few strange expletives before managing to get her tongue back under control.

"S-s-s-sorry. Umm... hi, Mambi." the hybrid said awkwardly. "Ya...ya really need t' give some sorta warning before ya...ya do that. Ummm..."

Arizona nervously adjusts her satchel, pointedly avoiding eye contact as she answers the cat's question.

"No. I've just been in th' kitchen, making ve- things." the coyote catches herself just in time. "Th' best... things... with th' help of one'a your greatest chefs. Adorable li'l bun who goes by Hops. I...dunno who woulda done such a thing. Or who...could've, really, if ya don't know who did it..." the hybrid sighs as she trails off.

"Listen. I'm...sorry about what I said earlier. Especially so fer running off on ya...it's just..." the hybrid tightly clenches the strap of her satchel, wringing it nervously as she stumbles over her words. "It's just ah... really like you... like... _really _like ya, and... it sounds like maybe ya feel the same way, and... but ah don't know th' first thing about bein'... y'know... and the prospect... kinda scares me, and... I-I'm doin' it again, aren't I? Sorry." Arizona moans, burying her face in her hands.


----------



## Mambi (Aug 9, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> The hybrid was cut off suddenly as Mambi suddenly emerged from a portal. Letting out a yelp, she stumbled back over herself, nearly tripping and falling to the floor, only just managing to catch herself at the last minute. Finding herself unable to speak temporarily, she blurted out a few unintelligible noises and a few strange expletives before managing to get her tongue back under control.
> 
> "S-s-s-sorry. Umm... hi, Mambi." the hybrid said awkwardly. "Ya...ya really need t' give some sorta warning before ya...ya do that. Ummm..."
> 
> ...



_<the cat bushes and smiles as the unicorn backs away quietly to give them privacy>_ Oh you made me something in the kitchen? That's awesome, thank you so much! I know Hops, he's a little shy but a great cook in training, I bet he helped a lot. Please don't be embarassed by nervousness, we all have it. _<he blushes and smiles sheepishly_> Don't worry about running off either, honestly I feel that way around lots of people. _<Natasha grins and nods in the background as the cat places his paw in yours> _I've been trying to play it cool myself, but if it helps, the truth is, I find you fascinating too! Intelligent, adventurous, fun, with a talent for getting into trouble it seems. _<he winks playfully> _You may have entered my life locked in a containment cube, but you're welcome to be here in my life as long as you wish!




Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius thought it might be better to see if a body was even something Aurora had any interest in first.  If she did, it wasn't like they needed his permission anyway. With that, Marius jumped through the portal.>_



_<the cat spins around at a noise to see the duck emerging as he walks straight over to the holoduck eagerly_> Ah, glad you came back, and sorry for running off earlier Marius, I just had to get in touch with Arizona here ASAP. _<he turns back to the hybrid and giggles> _See, if *they *can be a couple dispute their much-larger differences, anyone can! Oh that reminds me, Aurora, can you remove the security designation on Arizona here you established earlier? I think she's ok by now...

<_the holoduck nods and waves her paw, as a nearby console displays the hybrid's image, and the yellow outline disappears from around her>_ Particle trackers disengaged. 

Great, thank you! Let me know when you're done examining Lucien as well please. In the meantime, you 2 have fun!!!



Maverick. said:


> *she steps inside of the portal, and sneaks around for a bit, exposing herself, when she sees the cat*
> 
> Hi, you must be Mambi.



_<the cat turns surprised to have a newcomer enter the portal. The glow fades from his eyes as the portal closes behind you>_ Oh hello there! Sorry, I'll be right with you, just finishing up an important chat here and Aurora never mentioned you arrived yet! 

_<the cat whispers something to the hybrid, who nods politely as the cat moves closer to greet you, paw extended> _Yes, I'm Mambi, and this is my little home away from home. Hope you're making out ok, and sorry I took so long, I have a few things going on including a special hybrid over there! _<points and smiles impishly> _

But enough about me, this is the garden area, we have an obsivatory, dance floor, pool area, and wicked food spreads. The holographic duck you see over there is named Aurora and can be called from any console if you need help at any time, though FYI, she's normally a rabbit...the duck's got a thing for her and she changed up for him. <_giggle_>. Have you had a chance to look around much since you arrived?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 9, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat spins around at a noise to see the duck emerging as he walks straight over to the holoduck eagerly_> Ah, glad you came back, and sorry for running off earlier Marius, I just had to get in touch with Arizona here ASAP. _<he turns back to the hybrid and giggles> _See, if *they *can be a couple dispute their much-larger differences, anyone can!



_<Marius folded his wings across his chest and playfully stuck out his tongue at the cat.>_



Mambi said:


> Oh that reminds me, Aurora, can you remove the security designation on Arizona here you established earlier? I think she's ok by now...
> 
> <_the holoduck nods and waves her paw, as a nearby console displays the hybrid's image, and the yellow outline disappears from around her>_ Particle trackers disengaged.
> 
> Great, thank you! Let me know when you're done examining Lucien as well please. In the meantime, you 2 have fun!!!



_<Marius repeated the sharp salute he gave earlier and turned to Aurora before speaking in a low voice.>_

"Hey, Aurora, I know the subject came up briefly before but I got a proposition a few minutes ago from someone who said their family works with some scientists, and the short version is, they think they found a way to give you an organic avatar body. Like, a new one one.  Everything else about you stays the same but you'd have this additional physical avatar body.  He said he just needs some equipment that's not easy to find to see if it would work.  I said I would check to see if that was something you were interested in.  What do you think?"


----------



## NightmareEyes (Aug 9, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat bushes and smiles as the unicorn backs away quietly to give them privacy>_ Oh you made me something in the kitchen? That's awesome, thank you so much! I know Hops, he's a little shy but a great cook in training, I bet he helped a lot. Please don't be embarassed by nervousness, we all have it. _<he blushes and smiles sheepishly_> Don't worry about running off either, honestly I feel that way around lots of people. _<Natasha grins and nods in the background as the cat places his paw in yours> _I've been trying to play it cool myself, but if it helps, the truth is, I find you fascinating too! Intelligent, adventurous, fun, with a talent for getting into trouble it seems. _<he winks playfully> _You may have entered my life locked in a containment cube, but you're welcome to be here in my life as long as you wish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Th-thank you. That's... that's good t'hear." The hybrid sighs softly in relief, grateful not only that her outburst hadn't caused any harm in their slightly confusing relationship, but that he actually approved of and shared the sentiment. It brought a certain amount of relief to the anxiety that had been building up inside of her all night. There was still some anxiety there, but for the most part, it was enough to return her confidence and allowed her to be a little more comfortable around the sleek, attractive cat.

"But...you're not sure who smashed Hydra t' bits?" the coyote says, back to business as she furrows her brow. "That's... a li'l concerning, actually. Cause... who coulda done it, or had a reason t' do it, besides me, you an' Marius. Ah suppose it doesn't really matter too much, but it would be nice t' know. ALSO, how long has Aurora been doin' that!?" 'Zona suddenly exclaimed. "Ah thought you turned that off a LONG time ago!"


----------



## MavOkami (Aug 10, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat turns surprised to have a newcomer enter the portal. The glow fades from his eyes as the portal closes behind you>_ Oh hello there! Sorry, I'll be right with you, just finishing up an important chat here and Aurora never mentioned you arrived yet!
> 
> _<the cat whispers something to the hybrid, who nods politely as the cat moves closer to greet you, paw extended> _Yes, I'm Mambi, and this is my little home away from home. Hope you're making out ok, and sorry I took so long, I have a few things going on including a special hybrid over there! _<points and smiles impishly> _
> 
> But enough about me, this is the garden area, we have an obsivatory, dance floor, pool area, and wicked food spreads. The holographic duck you see over there is named Aurora and can be called from any console if you need help at any time, though FYI, she's normally a rabbit...the duck's got a thing for her and she changed up for him. <_giggle_>. Have you had a chance to look around much since you arrived?


no, you're fine... although I have heard some things.

Not much of a chance to look around, I've just been... you know... *she giggles* around.

A duck and a rabbit... an interesting pair... discounting the fact that she's automated holo...

*she notices your smile and smirks, giving you an eyebrow raise*

Do you have something for said hybrid?


----------



## Mambi (Aug 10, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius repeated the sharp salute he gave earlier and turned to Aurora before speaking in a low voice.>_
> 
> "Hey, Aurora, I know the subject came up briefly before but I got a proposition a few minutes ago from someone who said their family works with some scientists, and the short version is, they think they found a way to give you an organic avatar body. Like, a new one one.  Everything else about you stays the same but you'd have this additional physical avatar body.  He said he just needs some equipment that's not easy to find to see if it would work.  I said I would check to see if that was something you were interested in.  What do you think?"


_
<the holoduck looks on with widening eyes and replies equally quietly> _I do not know why you wish to speak at this low volume currently, but yes, I would have to say it is definitely of interest ! It has been a desire of mine for quite some time, and especially now. Which guest proposed the idea? Mambi has currently been experimenting with the idea for quite some time now, but ran into issues with the storage matrix interface bandwidth. Do you know how they managed to overcome this limitation? 

Mambi may be interested as well and be able to provide additional data to ensure success. Has he been informed yet? 

_<she tilts her head slightly with a confused look_> Or is this why we are speaking at a low volume?


----------



## Mambi (Aug 10, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Th-thank you. That's... that's good t'hear." The hybrid sighs softly in relief, grateful not only that her outburst hadn't caused any harm in their slightly confusing relationship, but that he actually approved of and shared the sentiment. It brought a certain amount of relief to the anxiety that had been building up inside of her all night. There was still some anxiety there, but for the most part, it was enough to return her confidence and allowed her to be a little more comfortable around the sleek, attractive cat.
> 
> "But...you're not sure who smashed Hydra t' bits?" the coyote says, back to business as she furrows her brow. "That's... a li'l concerning, actually. Cause... who coulda done it, or had a reason t' do it, besides me, you an' Marius. Ah suppose it doesn't really matter too much, but it would be nice t' know. ALSO, how long has Aurora been doin' that!?" 'Zona suddenly exclaimed. "Ah thought you turned that off a LONG time ago!"



That's just it, aside from us, nobody has *any* reason to smash it, or for that matter even know that it was even out there! It's so strange and a little concerning, but at least the damn thing's gone for good I suppose. Just happens to be outside 'Rora's scanning range too, so no footage. Figures. <_he shrugs and giggles> 

<at your exclamation, the cat blushes and lowers his head> _Well we got busy with all your stuff, the hydra attack, making a universe, the dance party, and so after you went to sleep, I kinda just...forgot to? _<he sheepishly smiles> _Look, I know I can trust you now, and I assure you Aurora tracking everything around you was just a background oversight after a while, ok? Really, you're obviously a very special person, albeit one that seemingly loves to hold onto dangerous things without mentioning it so in retrospect, maybe I should leave it on for safety sake? Why so concerned anyway, something missing I should know about, aside from my heart? _<he laughs and winks at you playfully> _

Really though, sorry about forgetting about it, but it's off now. _<he squirms slightly_> You've saved Aurora and everyone here...from yourself true but still...it counts so I know your intentions are pure. PLus Natasha says you have a good heart and spirit, and I trust her judgement totally! As for me, I'm...not the most experienced at romance, but if you're willing to give me a chance and maybe a slap or 2 when I mess things up, I'd like to invite you on maybe...a date or something? I know this is a party and all, but when it's done you're more than welcome to stay as long as you wish, I really enjoy your company!

Ummm, one second, I'll be right back, someone new just came in...be right back! _<the cat blushes deeper and moves to talk to the newcomer, and Natasha giggles from across the room as you see an insecurity in the cat you never noticed up to this point. It seems that despite his playful demenour, he truly *is* out of practice with dating and romance! Given your own past, you can relate totally...> _


----------



## Mambi (Aug 10, 2021)

MavOkami said:


> no, you're fine... although I have heard some things.
> 
> Not much of a chance to look around, I've just been... you know... *she giggles* around.
> 
> ...



_<leaving the hybrid for a moment, the cat returns to talk to you> _Oh you heard things? Good fun things I hope, and not "danger Will Robertson!" kind of things? <lol> And yeah, Marius and Aurora met tonight and just started to see each other romantically! It's an interesting relationship but I know her and she'll be fine I'm sure. I don't know how they're getting around the fact she's this building, but so far so good so what can I say? <_giggle>_

As for me giving something to the hybrid, only my heart and my time! <he looks back to her and smiles> We just met a while back ourselves but yeah, she's quite something else! Plus Natasha over there just cured her of a curse so yay!!! Celebration time! 

_<he stands between you and the hybrid, then sits down in a lounger by the waterline> _Phew, busy day! I'll check back in later but please, have fun and enjoy yourself! _<the cat lays back and relaxes, enjoying the company of everyone but focusing on the hybrid with affection> _


----------



## MavOkami (Aug 10, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<leaving the hybrid for a moment, the cat returns to talk to you> _Oh you heard things? Good fun things I hope, and not "danger Will Robertson!" kind of things? <lol> And yeah, Marius and Aurora met tonight and just started to see each other romantically! It's an interesting relationship but I know her and she'll be fine I'm sure. I don't know how they're getting around the fact she's this building, but so far so good so what can I say? <_giggle>_
> 
> As for me giving something to the hybrid, only my heart and my time! <he looks back to her and smiles> We just met a while back ourselves but yeah, she's quite something else! Plus Natasha over there just cured her of a curse so yay!!! Celebration time!
> 
> _<he stands between you and the hybrid, then sits down in a lounger by the waterline> _Phew, busy day! I'll check back in later but please, have fun and enjoy yourself! _<the cat lays back and relaxes, enjoying the company of everyone but focusing on the hybrid with affection> _


*she looks at you before snickering*

Oh, "danger Will Robertson" things indeed.

*she walks off*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 10, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the holoduck looks on with widening eyes and replies equally quietly> _I do not know why you wish to speak at this low volume currently, but yes, I would have to say it is definitely of interest ! It has been a desire of mine for quite some time, and especially now. Which guest proposed the idea? Mambi has currently been experimenting with the idea for quite some time now, but ran into issues with the storage matrix interface bandwidth. Do you know how they managed to overcome this limitation?
> 
> Mambi may be interested as well and be able to provide additional data to ensure success. Has he been informed yet?
> 
> _<she tilts her head slightly with a confused look_> Or is this why we are speaking at a low volume?



"Ah, well, I figured if you weren't interested then there was no need to mention it to anyone else.  It was actually the rabbit...what's his name?  Lucien!  He told me about it when I found him by the fabrication machine to take him to the infirmary.  He actually said he wanted to keep his involvement secret because he didn't think we'd be okay with it otherwise, but you deserve to know."

_<Marius sighed.> _

"He gave me this."  _<Marius took out the list.>_ "This is some stuff he said the scientists would need. No idea what any of this is, but Lucien thought Arizona might have the things in her bag, so I guess if his evaluation comes out okay, I'll ask her if maybe I can take a peek?"


----------



## NightmareEyes (Aug 10, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Really though, sorry about forgetting about it, but it's off now. _<he squirms slightly_> You've saved Aurora and everyone here...from yourself true but still...it counts so I know your intentions are pure. PLus Natasha says you have a good heart and spirit, and I trust her judgement totally! As for me, I'm...not the most experienced at romance, but if you're willing to give me a chance and maybe a slap or 2 when I mess things up, I'd like to invite you on maybe...a date or something? I know this is a party and all, but when it's done you're more than welcome to stay as long as you wish, I really enjoy your company!
> 
> Ummm, one second, I'll be right back, someone new just came in...be right back! _<the cat blushes deeper and moves to talk to the newcomer, and Natasha giggles from across the room as you see an insecurity in the cat you never noticed up to this point. It seems that despite his playful demenour, he truly *is* out of practice with dating and romance! Given your own past, you can relate totally...> _


The hybrid waved it off with a laugh. "It's fine. I don't really care 'bout it too much. But ummm... Yeah! A...date sounds like it would be wonderful! I... really enjoy your company too, and ummm...yeah... I'll... be sure t' take ya up on that!" She finishes off a little awkwardly.

"But ummm... yeah. I guess I'll... just be waiting then." She finishes up. "And ummm... let me know when ya want me t' tell Hops to go bring in our hard work... I guess." She says and watches as he walks off to greet the new guest.


----------



## Mambi (Aug 11, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> The hybrid waved it off with a laugh. "It's fine. I don't really care 'bout it too much. But ummm... Yeah! A...date sounds like it would be wonderful! I... really enjoy your company too, and ummm...yeah... I'll... be sure t' take ya up on that!" She finishes off a little awkwardly.
> 
> "But ummm... yeah. I guess I'll... just be waiting then." She finishes up. "And ummm... let me know when ya want me t' tell Hops to go bring in our hard work... I guess." She says and watches as he walks off to greet the new guest.



Cool, I'll be just a second, promise! _<he wanders over to the newcomer>_



MavOkami said:


> *she looks at you before snickering*
> 
> Oh, "danger Will Robertson" things indeed.
> 
> *she walks off*



_<the cat sees her departing and calls behind her>_ Ok, see you around then, and have fun! Remember, red button if you get lost!


_<he returns to the hybrid and sits comfortably>_ I'm really sorry about that, host duties and all! <_laughs_> So yes, I would *love* to see what you came up with, absolutely! I'm sorry I'm so flighty lately, there's a lot going on all at once, but I think things are settling. Just one sec to make sure...

Hey Natasha, I _*really *_want you to stay, but are you ok for a short while longer without me if I munch with my friend here? _<she smiles and nods deeply, a look of exvited approval in her eye, then settles her head back on the cushions of the lounger comfortably> _Cool, thank you very much! 

Aurora, how's Lucien doing? Any updates? _<the holoduck stands still for a few seconds, then replies>_ Scanning still underway. Lucien is currently resistant but complying, but has repeatedly stated his desire to leave before scans are complete. Shall I enforce his remaining in the informary, or allow his departure if he chooses?

Hmmm, not yet, but if he resists more let me know. Marius, all good on your end with your girl of light and whatever you're doing with the panel? _<he smiles and gives a thumbs up, then returns to his secretive conversation> _

Ok Arizona, looks like I'm all yours until the next catastrophe! <_he giggles and leans closer_> So, what wonderful surprises do you have for us?


----------



## MavOkami (Aug 11, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Cool, I'll be just a second, promise! _<he wanders over to the newcomer>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*she waves the cat off like she already knows or doesn't care and pulls out a bottle of rum, proceeding to drink*

Hmm... what did he say about this place...? Maybe I'll watch for a minute or two...

*she heads behind some nearby bushes and focuses her hearing on the cat and his new friend, and proceeds to listen to what they're saying, still drinking*


----------



## Mambi (Aug 11, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Ah, well, I figured if you weren't interested then there was no need to mention it to anyone else.  It was actually the rabbit...what's his name?  Lucien!  He told me about it when I found him by the fabrication machine to take him to the infirmary.  He actually said he wanted to keep his involvement secret because he didn't think we'd be okay with it otherwise, but you deserve to know."



_<the holoduck cringes slightly>_ "Lucien"? Marius, due to his actions, I was instructed not to trust Lucien until neurological scanning was complete. But if you trust him, I shall as well in this matter. I cannot see why Mambi should be excluded but I trust you on this matter, despite the slight illogicity of it. Thank you for informing me however, I am very curious how they overcame Mambi's technical limitations.



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius sighed.> _
> 
> "He gave me this."  _<Marius took out the list.>_ "This is some stuff he said the scientists would need. No idea what any of this is, but Lucien thought Arizona might have the things in her bag, so I guess if his evaluation comes out okay, I'll ask her if maybe I can take a peek?"



_<the holoduck scans the list>_ Bio-mutagenetic matter, unobtanium, silicon-whetstone-bridge transceivers, multiplexing compression modules...many of these are quite hard to get, but yes, once his scans are complete, I would like to investigate further. I was unable to scan Arizona's bag earlier so you will have to communicate with her directly to learn if she has any of these, and she appears to be busy with Mambi currently. She appears to value the sanctity of her bag's contents. I will not inform Mambi of your intentions if you wish me not to, as success would be quite surprising to him, but Arizona may be curious as to the nature of the inquiry.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 11, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the holoduck cringes slightly>_ "Lucien"? Marius, due to his actions, I was instructed not to trust Lucien until neurological scanning was complete. But if you trust him, I shall as well in this matter. I cannot see why Mambi should be excluded but I trust you on this matter, despite the slight illogicity of it. Thank you for informing me however, I am very curious how they overcame Mambi's technical limitations.



_<Marius scowled at the ground.>_
"Yeah, I don't like keeping secrets.  Let's wait for the results to come in and if all is well, I don't see the harm in filling Mambi in.  I just didn't want to imply that you needed his permission...IF it was something you wanted to do. The list makes it sound pretty complicated so if there's any doubt about the rabbit, then maybe it's better to wait."



Mambi said:


> _<the holoduck scans the list>_ Bio-mutagenetic matter, unobtanium, silicon-whetstone-bridge transceivers, multiplexing compression modules...many of these are quite hard to get, but yes, once his scans are complete, I would like to investigate further. I was unable to scan Arizona's bag earlier so you will have to communicate with her directly to learn if she has any of these, and she appears to be busy with Mambi currently. She appears to value the sanctity of her bag's contents. I will not inform Mambi of your intentions if you wish me not to, as success would be quite surprising to him, but Arizona may be curious as to the nature of the inquiry.



_<Marius turned back again to look at the cat and coyote-hybrid and smiled.>_
"I think she values Mambi's company, too.  They make a cute couple."  
_<And as hypocrisy-meters around the multiverse exploded, he sincerely added,>_ "I wonder why they haven't just told each other how they feel yet..."

_<He was oblivious to the incredulous look on the holoduck's face (and the other guest cat).>_  " I don't have the heart to interrupt them now; it looks like they finally have some time together."

_<Meanwhile, in the infirmary.>_

Are you almost finished?  This is a waste of everyone's time and I am very busy.  I have already apologized for my earlier transgression but I'll apologize again if it speeds this along.  I must insist-

_<Aurora, in the form of the holobunny dressed in a nurse's outfit, looked at various displays on the medical equipment.>_ Patience, please. The comprehensive scans are in your best interest.

_<Lucien's vital signs were unremarkable. His body temperature was normal, though pulse, blood pressure, and respiration were elevated, but that would be expected given Lucien's frustration at the time.  His agitation wasn't known to be uncharacteristic either.  His teeth were healthy and his lungs sounded clear.  The X-rays and retinal scans seemed to match prior records and blood samples showed no sign of infection.  However, DNA analysis did show a very slight deviation from prior records. That deviation was consistent in multiple tests, but it was still technically within the margins of error. Barely.  His reflexes seemed heightened and the hearing and vision tests showed significant improvement from prior tests which seemed odd.  Psychological trauma was a plausible excuse for his unusual behavior earlier. Aurora was unable to find anything objectively and substantially wrong.  Subjectively, however... As Hydra continued to protest, Aurora checked the database of other tests she might subject him to.>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Aug 11, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Ok Arizona, looks like I'm all yours until the next catastrophe! <_he giggles and leans closer_> So, what wonderful surprises do you have for us?


"O-oh. Ermmm...right here? Right now?" the hybrid suddenly feels the stares of everyone in the room. Watching, waiting to see what she would do next. To see how she would manage to screw this up.

She gulped, but mentally chided herself for feeling that way. She had to remember that she wasn't affected by her curse anymore. It... was going to take a while to get used to that. Remembering that fact did little to help calm her nerves, however. What did creatures even do on a... a date (his words, not hers)? Something exciting, right? Exotic, even. Like sand surfing. Or a cruise ship. Monster hunting was always fun! Although that was typically the quickest way to ensure her date ended up torn apart. Or in the stomach of some large creature. Or both. Besides, she doubted Mambi would appreciate killing magical creatures. Magical, _bestial, feral, unintelligent creatures _she corrected herself with a glance at Natasha. And it wasn't like there happened to be any monsters running around here for the two of them to hunt anyway. <wink> 

Her nerves were getting the best of her already. She was overthinking this _way _too much. She'd already planned for this...date-like occasion, after all. Just a nice, little candle light dinner to take a quick break from everything. Taking a deep breath to steady herself, she pulled a nearby table over to set between her and Mambi and called out to Aurora.

"Hey! Aurora! Can ya tell Hops that I'm ready for him in th' garden?" she asked, as the holographic duck nodded in affirmation. "Thank you!"

Alright... that was the dinner taken care of. Now for the candlelight... surely she had to have a couple of regular candlesticks lying around in her bag?

A quick rummage around soon revealed that she did not. There was that one cursed candlestick that required a drop of blood every minute the flame was lit, a joke candlestick that put itself out every time it was lit, and that one candlestick that still had blood on it from the time Miss Scarlet had murdered Mr. Body in the observatory. Just no regular candlesticks!

Just as well, she supposed. The only candles she had were Roman Candles anyway. Except for those floating candles... would those work? No. Those tended to be a little too messy for their own good. What else did she have then...

A candelabra? Too fancy.

A chandelier? Again, too fancy. And too much of a pain to set up for its own good.

A Chandelure? Cute idea, but the little guy couldn't sit still for more than a minute at a time.

Suddenly, her hand closed around a jar. Curious, she pulled it out. 

Inside, brilliant colored balls of light swirled about, dancing smoothly in the air. Wisps. That might work, actually. She gently set the jar on the table, letting Mambi admire them for a moment before tentatively touching the lid. With a quick nod from Mambi, Arizona unscrewed the lid and allowed the Wisps freedom, sending them scattering across the garden in all different directions, curiously examining the plants, the guests, and anything else that happened to be in sight, their bright rainbow lights shining softly amid the light of a sunset. The hybrid smiled as she enjoyed the show, glad to see that everyone else seemed to be doing the same.

"Whoa."

Arizona's smile grew as she turned around to see Hops enter the gardens, tray of vegetarian sushi in hand as he stares, mouth agape, at the sight waiting for him inside.

"Hey Hops." the coyote said quietly. "Just set them down here, please." 

The rabbit nodded, making his way over, and, with a quick, nervous glance at Mambi, set the tray down and quickly scurried out of sight, watching the Wisps dancing about for a good while before quickly scampering off again, muttering something about needing to finish something up in the kitchen.

"How's that for a surprise?" the hybrid finally said with a teasing grin.


----------



## Mambi (Aug 12, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius scowled at the ground.>_
> "Yeah, I don't like keeping secrets.  Let's wait for the results to come in and if all is well, I don't see the harm in filling Mambi in.  I just didn't want to imply that you needed his permission...IF it was something you wanted to do. The list makes it sound pretty complicated so if there's any doubt about the rabbit, then maybe it's better to wait."



_<the holoduck blinks and shimmers for a moment, as her logic centers process all available data. After a moment, she looks closely at you and grins>_

My instructions were to not trust Lucien, however I am eager to learn more and I have no instructions against trusting *you*. <_the holoduck stands proudly_> I am my *own *structure and do not require permission for my actions unless they override core functions and directives.  

Therefore despite complexities I would like to proceed with this, please! This tangible avatar...with all senses active and the ability to touch and hold? It sounds like a *wonderful *gift if it is possible, so thank you Marius!_ <she leans closely and with the warmth of her projected bill touching yours, "kisses" you>_



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Meanwhile, in the infirmary.>_
> 
> Are you almost finished?  This is a waste of everyone's time and I am very busy.  I have already apologized for my earlier transgression but I'll apologize again if it speeds this along.  I must insist-
> 
> ...



_<the holobunny scans the DNA results closely, comparing to the biological troubleshooting subroutines. He was certainly registering fine as a bunny through and though, but the oddity was 100% confirmed, and therefore with no logical basis to explain it, had to be resolved. Perhaps the result of a retrovirus? His behaviour might be affected by the neurological shunts remaining? She waves her paw as a panel slides up and a circle glows on the floor>_ Please stand there a moment. 

<_with a huff, the rabbit hops onto the pad, as a greenish-pink light bathes him. The bunny grumbles and fidgets as the display lights up and his image appears with a series of readouts. All parameters normal...RNA strands stable with slight fraying...neuron scanners stable...hold! She leans closer as the light shifts more indigo...artificial RNA fragments detected in cellular nuclei! Scanning deeper...tracing fragment compositions...>_

<_Suddenly without warning, the display goes dark as the the bunny steps off the pad quickly>_ This is absurd and I've had enough!!! I'm a busy rabbit and I have no more time for these intrusive annoying scans of yours!!! Tell Mambi I'll be in the kitchen doing my job, and tell that..._duckfriend_...of yours to get in touch if he needs...anything special from my uncle! I wish you both well, now good bye! 

_<he walks clean through the holobunny and out the door as she watches him storm down the hall to the kitchen. Unable to stop him and instructed not to try, she returns to the console and recalling the last incomplete scans, starts studying them very closely while comparing the synthetic traces to historical records...>_


----------



## Mambi (Aug 12, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "O-oh. Ermmm...right here? Right now?" the hybrid suddenly feels the stares of everyone in the room. Watching, waiting to see what she would do next. To see how she would manage to screw this up.



_<he laughs>_ Sure, why not? We're here, it's cozy, relatively private as everyone's busy, so yeah, let do it. _<he smiles as the unicorn giggles and moves to the far side of the garden to watch from a safe distance...>_



NightmareEyes said:


> Monster hunting was always fun! Although that was typically the quickest way to ensure her date ended up torn apart. Or in the stomach of some large creature. Or both. Besides, she doubted Mambi would appreciate killing magical creatures. Magical, _bestial, feral, unintelligent creatures _she corrected herself with a glance at Natasha. And it wasn't like there happened to be any monsters running around here for the two of them to hunt anyway. <wink>



(_well aaaactually, now that you mention it, there *is* the extra-dimensional portal in the observatory behind the roped off area...safety systems fail sometimes? <snicker>)_



NightmareEyes said:


> Her nerves were getting the best of her already. She was overthinking this _way _too much. She'd already planned for this...date-like occasion, after all. Just a nice, little candle light dinner to take a quick break from everything. Taking a deep breath to steady herself, she pulled a nearby table over to set between her and Mambi and called out to Aurora.
> ...
> Inside, brilliant colored balls of light swirled about, dancing smoothly in the air. Wisps. That might work, actually. She gently set the jar on the table, letting Mambi admire them for a moment before tentatively touching the lid. With a quick nod from Mambi, Arizona unscrewed the lid and allowed the Wisps freedom, sending them scattering across the garden in all different directions, curiously examining the plants, the guests, and anything else that happened to be in sight, their bright rainbow lights shining softly amid the light of a sunset. The hybrid smiled as she enjoyed the show, glad to see that everyone else seemed to be doing the same.
> 
> ...



_<the cat sits shocked, his mouth hanging open in pure surprise and wonder at the display and the food and the sparkle of the wisps in your eyes as you sit across from him. He stammers a little as he composes himself, the unicorn and the holoduck watching the wisps with delight and ignoring us at the moment> _

Ok, I'm impressed, that *was* quit the beautiful surprise!!! You're something else for sure, thank you so much! _<he takes a breath and sniffs the place, his whiskers twitching as his stomach growls and his mouth waters for a moment_> Say, hold on a second. That sushi..._<sniff sniff>_...is that? Oh *my*, how did you know? <_he looks over to Natasha who looks around faking innocence, barely able to hold back her snickering as the cat sighs dreamily>_ I should have figured...this is my favourite, thank you so much!!! Arizona, you're so sweet and considerate, a great start to our date!

_<he quickly takes a piece and swallows it, his eyes closing as he melts in the chair>_ *OOOoooo*, that's sooo good!!! You and Hops made it to purrrrfection!!! _<he giggles at his bad joke and takes another piece as you groan and take one yourself...the wisps bathing the table in a warm glow as the garden shore splashes quietly behind us> 

<munch-munch> _It's so nice to finally be able to relax with you for a change, no chaos, just a nice relaxing time. After our adventures together and the time we got to know each other? Seeing how smart and adventurous and fun you are? <he fumbles with his sushi nervously in his claws> I think I'm...falling...for you too. _<you glance the unicorn giving a subtle fist-pump as the cat continues>_ It's hard for me to share feelings, being immortal means having a hard time connecting with anyone on a serious level after all. But with you I...I can't seem to help myself! 

_<he swallows the sushi in his paws and hides his face slightly>_ You're so special and amazing I'm like, drawn to you I think, and it's really hard to put in words but knowing you feel the same way too makes it easier and I..._<he peeks out from behind his paws at you> _Sorry, I ramble when I'm nervous.._.<he giggles sheepishly and smiles a tender smile>_. Quite the pair, you and I, aren't we? I have all this technology and centuries of experiences, you have all your amazing possessions and inter-dimensional adventures, we've both seen and done so much and faced so many challenges with a carefree ease...yet here I am now...stumbling over myself like a kitten, over a simple date with a beautiful creature like yourself!!! _<you see the unicorn facepalm and shake her head with a grin_>

_<he blushes and takes another piece of the delicious sushi>_ Thank you sooo much again for this, it's really amazing...


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 12, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Therefore despite complexities I would like to proceed with this, please! This tangible avatar...with all senses active and the ability to touch and hold? It sounds like a *wonderful *gift if it is possible, so thank you Marius!_ <she leans closely and with the warmth of her projected bill touching yours, "kisses" you>_


_<Flustered, Marius blushed and giggled a little. But he was now determined to get the necessary equipment.>
"_I don't want to bother them on their date, but I have an idea.  Can you send a message to the rabbit that was here serving the sushi?"

Of course. What message shall I relay?

<In the kitchen...>

_<With a shimmer, the familiar holorabbit form of Aurora materialized in the kitchen near Hops.>_

Greetings to you, Hops. We would like to request a favor:
Would you please bring two nice glasses and a bottle of the fine sparkling cider to Mambi and Miss Arizona Hartlow in the garden?

"The good stuff?  Of course, Aurora." _<The small rabbit agreed and gathered up two Champaign glasses and located the fancy bottle of fine cider in the refrigerator which he placed in a small ice bucket..> _

Thank you, Hops.  And can you please deliver the note that is currently printing on the console to Miss Arizona Hartlow while you are there?

"Will do." _<The rabbit took everything to the garden where he found Arizona and Mambi enjoying the sushi.  He approached nervously, producing the glasses.>_
"Excuse me, I don't mean to interrupt but we thought you might enjoy this..."_  <He quickly poured two glasses of the famous cider and handed them to the couple before placing the ice bucket on the ground next to them.  He also slipped Arizona the note and dashed out with wave to Aurora..>

<The note read:>
Hi Arizona,
Didn't want to bother you on your date, but Aurora and I looking for the following list of items that we fear could only be found in your bag.  Normally, we'd wait for a better time, but it's important and rather urgent. Maybe we can please take a look in your bag when you get a chance?  Thank you!  Marius & Arizona <followed by Lucien's list>

<Marius turned to Aurora and smiled.>_
"We'll, she'll either be so annoyed that she'll throw us out of the garden or she'll just give us the bag to look through ourselves."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Aug 12, 2021)

Mambi said:


> (_well aaaactually, now that you mention it, there *is* the extra-dimensional portal in the observatory behind the roped off area...safety systems fail sometimes? <snicker>)_


<oh, I meant more the monstrous A.I wandering about in rabbits clothing, but that sounds fun too! *giggles*>


Mambi said:


> _<munch-munch> _It's so nice to finally be able to relax with you for a change, no chaos, just a nice relaxing time. After our adventures together and the time we got to know each other? Seeing how smart and adventurous and fun you are? <he fumbles with his sushi nervously in his claws> I think I'm...falling...for you too. _<you glance the unicorn giving a subtle fist-pump as the cat continues>_ It's hard for me to share feelings, being immortal means having a hard time connecting with anyone on a serious level after all. But with you I...I can't seem to help myself!
> 
> _<he swallows the sushi in his paws and hides his face slightly>_ You're so special and amazing I'm like, drawn to you I think, and it's really hard to put in words but knowing you feel the same way too makes it easier and I..._<he peeks out from behind his paws at you> _Sorry, I ramble when I'm nervous.._.<he giggles sheepishly and smiles a tender smile>_. Quite the pair, you and I, aren't we? I have all this technology and centuries of experiences, you have all your amazing possessions and inter-dimensional adventures, we've both seen and done so much and faced so many challenges with a carefree ease...yet here I am now...stumbling over myself like a kitten, over a simple date with a beautiful creature like yourself!!! _<you see the unicorn facepalm and shake her head with a grin_>
> 
> _<he blushes and takes another piece of the delicious sushi>_ Thank you sooo much again for this, it's really amazing...


The hybrid smiles, flustered, blushing furiously as she fidgets in her chair, unsure how to react, how to respond to such a sweet sentiment. She stuffs a sushi roll in her mouth to give herself an excuse not to respond as she scrambled to think of something to say. She lost herself momentarily in a sweet concoction of rich flavors, all combining together into one beautiful experience that made her tongue sing for more. It wasn't quite peanut butter, but it was almost there.

She swallowed, still unsure how to reply, but she tried her best, stammering along as she did so.

"I-I...thank you. That... it means a lot. And ummm... th-th' same goes for you! As well! I-I mean...I've told ya this before, an' I'm sure I'll tell ya again, but... ah never imagined that in all my travel through th' multiverse, I'd... ever find someone like you. Someone who could ever understand anything, much less anythin', that ah've been through. Not just understand. T'... actually fix everything wrong with me? I'll... never be able t' thank you enough. I'm... so lucky t' have met ya, Mambi. T'... have been a part of your life, even for as short a time as this, an'... ah hope t' be apart of it much longer."

Tentatively, she reaches out a silver hand and gently wraps her fingers around the cat's paw.

"Y'know... I used t' consider myself th' loneliest creature in the universe. But... but then ah met you." she finishes with a pure smile, wiping away the tears streaming down her face.



Marius Merganser said:


> "Will do." _<The rabbit took everything to the garden where he found Arizona and Mambi enjoying the sushi. He approached nervously, producing the glasses.>_
> "Excuse me, I don't mean to interrupt but we thought you might enjoy this..."_ <He quickly poured two glasses of the famous cider and handed them to the couple before placing the ice bucket on the ground next to them. He also slipped Arizona the note and dashed out with wave to Aurora..>
> 
> <The note read:>
> ...


The hybrid nods a quick thank you to Hops before curiously taking a sniff of the fizzy liquid. Raising it to her lips, she takes a small sip, perking up at the taste.

"Mmmm! That's... ummm... wow. Just... wow." Quickly she glances over the note, looking curiously over at where Aurora and Marius rest. "That...really ties th' whole thing together, doesn't it. In fact... why don't ah give our li'l waiters and waitress a tip?" she says with a wink at Mambi.

She quickly pulls an odd assortment of items out of her bag and drops them onto the table: a four leaf clover, a coin, some sort of odd looking gun, a solid gold pen, some tape, and a few sheets of paper sparkling with a rainbow sheen. First, scrawling out a thank-you on one of the rainbow sheets to Hops, she attaches the clover to the paper with a bit of tape, signs the paper and grins as it folds itself into a paper plane, flying off towards the kitchen.

"Instant Lettering Paper." She explains to Mambi as she starts scrawling out a note to Marius and Aurora. "Flies off t' find the addressee th' moment you sign your name on th' paper. Nothin' can stop it from reaching its goal." Attaching the gun and coin to this one with another piece of tape, she quickly signs her name, and this one folds into a crane before flying the short distance to Marius, delivering the following message:

_Dear Marius and Aurora

Thanks for the cider! Nice idea, really brings the whole meal together. Nice little interruption overall, so don't even worry! Always happy to help! Although... you're asking for a lot of rare, odd, hard, and, I really want to stress this, _dangerous _parts. Especially in the wrong hands. I trust you both and everything, I just want to make sure you know what you're getting into. 

I don't really have the parts themselves just lying around, but they're all parts used to construct this cloning gun. The parts should be easy enough to salvage, just be careful. It can be a little touchy sometimes, so make sure you point it away from anything you don't want to see two of. 

Oh! And as an extra little tip, take this lucky dime! I was collecting a whole buncha lucky charms to help try and mitigate the effects of that curse I was under, but now that it's gone, I don't really need them anymore. They're good to have around, I'm just not gonna miss a few, let's just say. This one is supposed to bring you monetary luck, so expect to be showered in treasure and riches sometime soon!

Love ya both!

Arizona_


----------



## Mambi (Aug 15, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "I-I...thank you. That... it means a lot. And ummm... th-th' same goes for you! As well! I-I mean...I've told ya this before, an' I'm sure I'll tell ya again, but... ah never imagined that in all my travel through th' multiverse, I'd... ever find someone like you. Someone who could ever understand anything, much less anythin', that ah've been through. Not just understand. T'... actually fix everything wrong with me? I'll... never be able t' thank you enough. I'm... so lucky t' have met ya, Mambi. T'... have been a part of your life, even for as short a time as this, an'... ah hope t' be apart of it much longer."



_<the cat blushes modestly> _Well anytime I can help someone in need I always want to of course, and when I saw that I could help with your problem, how could I refuse? You're such a fun and intelligent and adventurous creature and you don't deserve some of the burdens you've had to carry with you...literally as it turns out! _<he giggles and looks to your bag> _You're so otherworldly and fascinating and I am *very* glad you are a part of my life._ <he sighs dreamily> _



NightmareEyes said:


> Tentatively, she reaches out a silver hand and gently wraps her fingers around the cat's paw.
> 
> "Y'know... I used t' consider myself th' loneliest creature in the universe. But... but then ah met you." she finishes with a pure smile, wiping away the tears streaming down her face.



_<the cat goes to speak but flusters, a tear of happiness forming in the corner of his eye at your tender touch. He knew the pains of loneliness well enough, having pulled back from most lovers out of instinct to not hurt them. Having watches so many friends and lovers grow old and die without him he always kept a slight distance...wanting to spare them and himself that pain. True he had friends, parties, playmates, but this coyote-hybrid? *She* was clearly something extra-special, and the cat couldn't help but feel himself opening his heart more and more to her>

<fighting his reflexive instincts, he tries to let himself experience this joy of companionship, let himself fall rather than try to save himself, and loses himself in the moment...pushing those painful thoughts aside. Looking deeply into her eyes he smiles and knows...she may actually be worth any potential heartache for the heart-gushes she currently is giving him...>_



NightmareEyes said:


> The hybrid nods a quick thank you to Hops before curiously taking a sniff of the fizzy liquid. Raising it to her lips, she takes a small sip, perking up at the taste.
> 
> "Mmmm! That's... ummm... wow. Just... wow." Quickly she glances over the note, looking curiously over at where Aurora and Marius rest. "That...really ties th' whole thing together, doesn't it. In fact... why don't ah give our li'l waiters and waitress a tip?" she says with a wink at Mambi.



_<he takes a drink and his eyes widen>_ Mmmm, that is a nice cider, isn't it? How sweet of them!!! _<he waves over to the duck and mouths "thank you!">_



NightmareEyes said:


> She quickly pulls an odd assortment of items out of her bag and drops them onto the table: a four leaf clover, a coin, some sort of odd looking gun, a solid gold pen, some tape, and a few sheets of paper sparkling with a rainbow sheen. First, scrawling out a thank-you on one of the rainbow sheets to Hops, she attaches the clover to the paper with a bit of tape, signs the paper and grins as it folds itself into a paper plane, flying off towards the kitchen.
> 
> "Instant Lettering Paper." She explains to Mambi as she starts scrawling out a note to Marius and Aurora. "Flies off t' find the addressee th' moment you sign your name on th' paper. Nothin' can stop it from reaching its goal." Attaching the gun and coin to this one with another piece of tape, she quickly signs her name, and this one folds into a crane before flying the short distance to Marius, delivering the following message:
> 
> ...



_<the cat reads the note as you're inscribing it, examining the gun closely_> Hmmm, a *cloning *gun? I have basic replication tech in the supply closet but it only works on established patterns. This can scan and duplicate at the same time? Impressive tech...can it shoot itself? <_he laughs and sets the gun down for you to attach to the note, while examining the original note and list with a perplexed shrug>_ 

Huh, this *is* quite the list of items, isn't it? I know most of these, a lot for them are quite advanced materials! Odd, I didn't think that Marius was quite that knowledgeable scientifically, no offense to him of course. Wonder what he and Aurora are doing with them? Ah well, I'll have to ask him later on, for now I'm all yours, my lovely friend!!! _<he giggles and raises his cider glass, as the note and package flies off to the duck...>  _


----------



## Mambi (Aug 15, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<The note read:>
> Hi Arizona,
> Didn't want to bother you on your date, but Aurora and I looking for the following list of items that we fear could only be found in your bag.  Normally, we'd wait for a better time, but it's important and rather urgent. Maybe we can please take a look in your bag when you get a chance?  Thank you!  Marius & Arizona <followed by Lucien's list>
> 
> ...



_<as the note from Arizona arrives with the gun and coin, you and the holoduck read it eagerly, as you carefully examine the gun she sent. Aurora waves her paw over the gun and on a display a series of schematics is listed in strange symbolic language. She turns several of the symbols green and points to them> _

She was correct, these items highlighted can be salvaged with ease. How very generous of her! We should contact Lucien when convenient to see how to proceed. 

_<she looks confused a moment>_ Query: Arizona's note says she has given a *coin *as well? Most curious...where is it? Perhaps she neglected to deliver it in her excitement? 

_<you look down at the coin in your hand right under the holoduck's face, and hold it up to her as she glances into your hand and continues obliviously>_ We can inquire later, though additional luck is always beneficial when performing experiments! As I have no need for finances, you may possess the coin on our behalf when she gets a chance to deliver it.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 15, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<he takes a drink and his eyes widen> Mmmm, that is a nice cider, isn't it? How sweet of them!!! <he waves over to the duck and mouths "thank you!">_



_<Marius nodded back with a sly smile.>_



Mambi said:


> _<as the note from Arizona arrives with the gun and coin, you and the holoduck read it eagerly, as you carefully examine the gun she sent. Aurora waves her paw over the gun and on a display a series of schematics is listed in strange symbolic language. She turns several of the symbols green and points to them> _
> 
> She was correct, these items highlighted can be salvaged with ease. How very generous of her! We should contact Lucien when convenient to see how to proceed.
> 
> ...



"Uh...ok." _<Marius wasn't sure why she didn't see the 1899 dime sitting plainly in his feather hand but he decided to shrug it off.  It wasn't the weirdest thing to happen so far. With that, he dropped the coin into his pocket>_
"Heh, how much more luck could I need when I've already met you?"  _<He winked at the holoduck and picked up the gun.>_

"Lucien said time was short, so we might as well take it to him now. Hey, do you mind walking with me?  I'd rather not scare anyone walking through the hallways with this thing."
_
<Aurora agreed and let Marius know that she contacted Lucien who requested a meeting at the fabricator.  The two waved in unison to the other couple on the way out of the garden, leaving them to wonder where the ducks were off to in such a hurry and with such mischievous laughter.>

<They made their way to the fabrication machine without passing another soul and they met up with Hydra who was waiting for them.>_

Do you have the bag?!

"Not as such."  _<Marius presented a very confused and impatient Hydra with the gun.>_  "It's a cloning gun."

All of the parts on your uncle's list compromise its construction.  _<Aurora waved at the gun to display the schematics again.>

<Hydra accepted the gun and skeptically looked it over.  His scowl faded.>_

Yes, I suppose this will work.  I've already started the modifications to the fabricator.

YOU have?

Under my uncle's direction.  Now, Aurora, stand over here and you can use this console to complete the form displayed on the screen.  You can determine the parameters of what your body will look like.   I will disassemble the gun to get to the usable parts and complete the modifications.  The body needs to be created in its entirety nearly instantaneously or the organic structures will collapse.  

_<Hydra produced a tiny black box on the tip of his finger and continued.>_

This quantum transceiver will be embedded in the back of the skull.  I'll provide you the algorithm you'll use to implant your sentience into the body with it.  It is also used to sync your memories with your core, but the range is limited.  It will only work while the body is inside your superstructure.   If you should die outside, any memories after the latest sync will be lost forever. When the body does die, your core and other avatars will remain unaffected.

_<Marius was relieved to hear the risk to her safety was nearly zero.>_

The brain will have preloaded awareness of the rest of the body so you'll know how to walk and talk and function as if you were incorporated into the body since an infantile birth.  The process will require full access to your core.  But since there are doubts of my trustworthiness despite my years of service, I will stay on the far side of the room so you can disable full access if you feel threatened.   Any questions? 

"Can I help?" _<Marius asked sheepishly.>_

Make yourself useful and bring some food from the kitchen.  I am...hungry.  Aurora will likely need to eat shortly after we're done.  Don't worry, we won't start without you.

_<Hydra calculated a 93% chance of success, but if the process went wrong, he wanted Marius to witness the horror unfold. As much as that trauma amused him, he needed the process to work for his own secret reasons.  As Marius went to get some food, Hydra began disassembling the cloning gun.  Aurora was too busy inputting the specifications of her body to notice Hydra was proceeding without the need to follow any instructions or communicate with his uncle.> _


----------



## NightmareEyes (Aug 15, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat reads the note as you're inscribing it, examining the gun closely_> Hmmm, a *cloning *gun? I have basic replication tech in the supply closet but it only works on established patterns. This can scan and duplicate at the same time? Impressive tech...can it shoot itself? <_he laughs and sets the gun down for you to attach to the note, while examining the original note and list with a perplexed shrug>_
> 
> Huh, this *is* quite the list of items, isn't it? I know most of these, a lot for them are quite advanced materials! Odd, I didn't think that Marius was quite that knowledgeable scientifically, no offense to him of course. Wonder what he and Aurora are doing with them? Ah well, I'll have to ask him later on, for now I'm all yours, my lovely friend!!! _<he giggles and raises his cider glass, as the note and package flies off to the duck...>_


"Yah _can _dupe clone guns, actually, though yah do need t' have two in order t' do so. It's kinda interestin', actually. Like I said in th' note, th' parts an' materials that make up these guns can be quite dangerous in th' wrong hands. Or right hands, depending on how ya look at it. They come from a sorta dystopian world where th' cost of learnin' is so great that only the rich an' powerful can afford it. Created a society where th' general public was ignorant of all th' hardship they faced, and th' rich got richer in their quest t' push science as far as they could possibly manage, leadin' to a buncha creations like this clone gun, that only helped th' rich get richer. Snatched a pair of these, kept two dupes for myself, then turned them over to th' rebellion an' taught them how to weaponize them. How t' turn them into bombs an' such. And... well... ya can imagine how great that went." The coyote said with a shudder.

"HQ announced th' world dead shortly after an' sent me back t' trainin' t' make sure I didn't make such a mistake again. Still a li'l green, so I wasn't punished too harshly. Guilt pretty much did that job for them."

The coyote shakes her head. "Sorry, that took a turn. Stop me th' next time ah start ramblin'. But yeah... maybe Aurora has some sorta secret project she wants help on? Or... probably not. You know her better than me, ah guess. I'm sure it's nothin'. Shouldn't be able t' get into too much trouble, ah don't think. But yes! Let's get back t' this!" Arizona says with a smile as she leans a little over the table to get closer to Mambi. Her attire fully transforms into the white, peacock style dress from before. The one with the long sleeves, the feathers at the back, and an elegant, beaked mask that brings out her soft brown eyes. She seems a little... different, wearing it. The blush is still there, the pure smile, the wet cheeks... but there used to be a small bit of implied embarrassment about these displays that simply isn't there anymore. She seems more confident. More sure of herself. 

She gingerly takes another sip of cider before speaking.

"So. You know pretty much everythin' there is t' know about me." She starts. "An' while I could certainly spend th' whole night talkin' t' ya about th' slug creatures with th' infinite cookie jar, th' time ah saved th' leader of a mercenary group with his own experimental G-Diffuser technology, or my rivalry with what is basically a giant alien heart, ah don't know a whole lot about _you_. If ya don't mind me askin', that is. Also, ah've been wonderin... that portal thing you do... magic? Mutation? Somethin' else?"


----------



## Mambi (Aug 17, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> Yes, I suppose this will work.  I've already started the modifications to the fabricator.
> 
> YOU have?
> 
> Under my uncle's direction.  Now, Aurora, stand over here and you can use this console to complete the form displayed on the screen.  You can determine the parameters of what your body will look like.   I will disassemble the gun to get to the usable parts and complete the modifications.  The body needs to be created in its entirety nearly instantaneously or the organic structures will collapse.



_<the holoduck looks on with curiosity>_ I was not aware you had such technical knowledge. Is not your primary skillset culinary preparation? I do not recall you demonstrating any previous skills in this matter in the past. 



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Hydra produced a tiny black box on the tip of his finger and continued.>_
> 
> This quantum transceiver will be embedded in the back of the skull.  I'll provide you the algorithm you'll use to implant your sentience into the body with it.  It is also used to sync your memories with your core, but the range is limited.  It will only work while the body is inside your superstructure.   If you should die outside, any memories after the latest sync will be lost forever. When the body does die, your core and other avatars will remain unaffected.



_<she nods_> I understand...this will house an independent *copy* of me, so to speak, with memory linkages. This is a logical design. But how did you...



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius was relieved to hear the risk to her safety was nearly zero.>_
> 
> The brain will have preloaded awareness of the rest of the body so you'll know how to walk and talk and function as if you were incorporated into the body since an infantile birth.  The process will require full access to your core.  But since there are doubts of my trustworthiness despite my years of service, I will stay on the far side of the room so you can disable full access if you feel threatened.   Any questions?
> 
> ...



_<she stands straight and exclaims excitedly>_ *EAT? *I...I will be able to...taste and consume...organic matter?? I had not considered this, how interesting! Maruis, I was not aware of this level of development!!! Your uncle is a technical genius Lucien, Mambi must communicate with him as soon as practical, as he has had difficulty with the bandwidth interlinkage subsystems. Marius, I look forward to your return...we will wait for you, I promise. 



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Hydra calculated a 93% chance of success, but if the process went wrong, he wanted Marius to witness the horror unfold. As much as that trauma amused him, he needed the process to work for his own secret reasons.  As Marius went to get some food, Hydra began disassembling the cloning gun.  Aurora was too busy inputting the specifications of her body to notice Hydra was proceeding without the need to follow any instructions or communicate with his uncle.> _



_<the holobunny considers her body, realizing this this prototype will be locked into place, she considers making the form a holoduck for Marius, but decides to optimize her primary internalization for personal comfort instead. After a few moments of tweaking the image, she turns around and faces the rabbit, tilting her head curiously> _

Lucien, I have completed prepared the parameters for my body, but I am sorry, I must inform you that trust is irrelevant regarding access to my core systems. As you _know_, I am unable to give you access to my core systems, as only primary user Mambi has access through console verification plus verbal authorization code. Furthermore, Mambi has requested that your personal access is limited to secondary systems only until the results of your scans are processed. 

Do you wish for me to contact him? _<she asks innocently, oblivious to the inner rage building in the rabbit>_


----------



## Mambi (Aug 17, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Yah _can _dupe clone guns, actually, though yah do need t' have two in order t' do so. It's kinda interestin', actually. Like I said in th' note, th' parts an' materials that make up these guns can be quite dangerous in th' wrong hands. Or right hands, depending on how ya look at it. They come from a sorta dystopian world where th' cost of learnin' is so great that only the rich an' powerful can afford it. Created a society where th' general public was ignorant of all th' hardship they faced, and th' rich got richer in their quest t' push science as far as they could possibly manage, leadin' to a buncha creations like this clone gun, that only helped th' rich get richer. Snatched a pair of these, kept two dupes for myself, then turned them over to th' rebellion an' taught them how to weaponize them. How t' turn them into bombs an' such. And... well... ya can imagine how great that went." The coyote said with a shudder.



_<the cat winces and cringes> Oooo, replicating bombs, never a good idea! The ability to replicate anything has to be kept very limited....that's why I only use the one in the supply closet and only at about 1/18th the power. Small-scale only, nothing too complex. Definitely nothing explosive, what were they thinking? <shudders and takes a cider sip>_ Those cloning techs can destroy an economy and also shatters the power balance as you said, and once that happens, trouble usually always follows. <_sigh_> Some people just can't handle the insecurity of realizing they are fundamentally the same as everyone else despite the fancy clothes I guess. <_shrugs_>



NightmareEyes said:


> The coyote shakes her head. "Sorry, that took a turn. Stop me th' next time ah start ramblin'. But yeah... maybe Aurora has some sorta secret project she wants help on? Or... probably not. You know her better than me, ah guess. I'm sure it's nothin'. Shouldn't be able t' get into too much trouble, ah don't think. But yes! Let's get back t' this!" Arizona says with a smile as she leans a little over the table to get closer to Mambi. Her attire fully transforms into the white, peacock style dress from before. The one with the long sleeves, the feathers at the back, and an elegant, beaked mask that brings out her soft brown eyes. She seems a little... different, wearing it. The blush is still there, the pure smile, the wet cheeks... but there used to be a small bit of implied embarrassment about these displays that simply isn't there anymore. She seems more confident. More sure of herself.



<the cat smiles widely and whistles> Very nice, a beautiful metamorphosis! <_he holds his glass high as the unicorn quietly thumbs-up in her corner in approval of the new look_> But yeah, I trust her and Marius, I'm sure it's fine...if they need anything they know where we are.


NightmareEyes said:


> She gingerly takes another sip of cider before speaking.
> 
> "So. You know pretty much everythin' there is t' know about me." She starts. "An' while I could certainly spend th' whole night talkin' t' ya about th' slug creatures with th' infinite cookie jar, th' time ah saved th' leader of a mercenary group with his own experimental G-Diffuser technology, or my rivalry with what is basically a giant alien heart, ah don't know a whole lot about _you_. If ya don't mind me askin', that is. Also, ah've been wonderin... that portal thing you do... magic? Mutation? Somethin' else?"



<_he takes a big sip and sets his glass down, gazing at the beautiful hybrid with admiration_> Oh I don't mind at all, of course! You're welcome to ask anything at all. The portals are magic...a beautiful gift from that lovely equine over there actually! We'd been seeing each other for a long time by then and had quite some times together so this was near the prime of our relat.....<_he looks to the unicorn as memories come flooding back and he starts to gush, then catches a look from the unicorn and backpedals modestly, turning his attentions back to you fully, clearing his throat and blushing slightly>_ 

Ahem, sorry...anyway you see, a long long time ago  it was my birthday and we were watching some odd humans tie their fellow humans to plus signs for some reason. Seemed a little silly and overkill to me, and they didn't seem to deserve it much, but the oddly-dressed ones started cracking whips and one by one up they went! Don't worry though, I got him good days later...<_evil grin> _Anyway, I'm digressing...after the sun went down and the weirdly-dressed ones left, we snuck over and let everyone down who wanted to come down, healed them up, and sent them on their way. 

Well, after saving *that *many lives and doing such good, Natasha was just bubbling with energy and decided right them and there on the hilltop that she was going to give me something unique and special for my birthday. She took her hoof and scratched the smallest little piece of her horn off, then did something to it that frankly I'd never understand in a hundred years. No exaggeration, believe me, I literally tried and after 200 I gave up! <_ahem_> The filament glistened, then turned a bluish colour and floated between us. She then took my paw tightly, asked me to say a few words and concentrate, and in seconds I was bathed in a rainbow light!!! I felt every hair tingle, every cell was warm, all my senses amped to 11! It was the most alive I'd ever felt, as I felt the filament float up and dissipate into my being, my very spirit soured as it linked my spirit to the energy of the realm! That was the day my life changed forever...and just like that, my unicorn-infused spirit was now linked to a completely different dimension, and I had the ability to pass to and from it at will. <_he sighs dreamily_>

As the glows faded and things returned to normal, we spent days with her teaching me how to use it...focusing techniques and the like to get the location and feel of the universe, objects, having an aim that won't portal me into the sun...that sort of thing. See, *this *place here isn't the actual realm she gave me, it's just a little playplace I have. I just use the portals to get people here and back, but my actual place is a little, um, _different_...but I like partying *here *so here is where I play! <_blushes_> Anyway, eventually I got really good at it, and learned to make portals there AND here at the same time...so I can bop around from place to place. See, I open one here to my realm, put another right literally in front of it, and bop the other exit point anywhere else! Convenient space bending! _<he smiles proudly> _

Make any sense?_ <he laughs and takes another drink>_ Everything else in the building's all technology of one form or another, but the portals are 100% unicorn magic.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 17, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Lucien, I have completed prepared the parameters for my body, but I am sorry, I must inform you that trust is irrelevant regarding access to my core systems. As you _know_, I am unable to give you access to my core systems, as only primary user Mambi has access through console verification plus verbal authorization code. Furthermore, Mambi has requested that your personal access is limited to secondary systems only until the results of your scans are processed.
> 
> Do you wish for me to contact him? _<she asks innocently, oblivious to the inner rage building in the rabbit>_



No, that won't be necessary. _<Hydra said through clenched teeth as he stifled his impulse to smash something in frustration.>_
*YOU* aren't granting *ME* anything because I don't require access to any of your systems.  *YOU* will be giving *YOURSELF* access to this console so *YOU* can transfer your state through the quantum receiver into the body.  It must be *THIS* console because it is the one that is rigged to the fabricator.  You do have sovereignty over your own sentience, do you not?  Or are you Mambi's property that requires his permission to make choices about *YOUR* existence?

I do not- 

_<Hydra cut her off and turned his attention back to parts he was working with.>_ Communication will be unidirectional from the console to the transceiver during the process.  Your core will remain unchanged. I will provide you the instructions on what to do and you will be entirely responsible for carrying them out.  You maintain full control of the procedure and I will be waiting over there. _<Hydra pointed to the far end of the room.>_ If you still don't trust me after all I've done for you, then you can even have your boyfriend stand guard over the console and shut it down at your will.  _<He wasn't sure if the little guilt trip would be effective on Aurora, but was proud of himself for including it.>_

It's up to *YOU*.


----------



## NightmareEyes (Aug 17, 2021)

Mambi said:


> <the cat smiles widely and whistles> Very nice, a beautiful metamorphosis! <_he holds his glass high as the unicorn quietly thumbs-up in her corner in approval of the new look_>


Arizona's blush deepens a little further. "Thank you." She says, giving her outfit a small once-over.


Mambi said:


> Ahem, sorry...anyway you see, a long long time ago it was my birthday and we were watching some odd humans tie their fellow humans to plus signs for some reason. Seemed a little silly and overkill to me, and they didn't seem to deserve it much, but the oddly-dressed ones started cracking whips and one by one up they went! Don't worry though, I got him good days later...<_evil grin> _Anyway, I'm digressing...after the sun went down and the weirdly-dressed ones left, we snuck over and let everyone down who wanted to come down, healed them up, and sent them on their way.


"I'm... sorry? Giant plus- Oh. Right." The hybrid takes a sip of her drink, realizing way too late that she should have done some sort of research about this Earth by now. She was getting sloppy. McCloud would've had her scrubbing floors if he caught that particular offense. Well, at least she knew that Romans existed in this universe now. Other nations and peoples were crueler, and significantly more evil or flawed, but not many could top the Romans in their sickening creativity. If there was one thing they knew best, it was how to make other people and creatures suffer. But... that wasn't exactly important, especially not right now. So she tucked the thought away and continued to listen to the cat's explanation.



Mambi said:


> Well, after saving *that *many lives and doing such good, Natasha was just bubbling with energy and decided right them and there on the hilltop that she was going to give me something unique and special for my birthday. She took her hoof and scratched the smallest little piece of her horn off, then did something to it that frankly I'd never understand in a hundred years. No exaggeration, believe me, I literally tried and after 200 I gave up! <_ahem_> The filament glistened, then turned a bluish colour and floated between us. She then took my paw tightly, asked me to say a few words and concentrate, and in seconds I was bathed in a rainbow light!!! I felt every hair tingle, every cell was warm, all my senses amped to 11! It was the most alive I'd ever felt, as I felt the filament float up and dissipate into my being, my very spirit soured as it linked my spirit to the energy of the realm! That was the day my life changed forever...and just like that, my unicorn-infused spirit was now linked to a completely different dimension, and I had the ability to pass to and from it at will. <_he sighs dreamily_>
> 
> As the glows faded and things returned to normal, we spent days with her teaching me how to use it...focusing techniques and the like to get the location and feel of the universe, objects, having an aim that won't portal me into the sun...that sort of thing. See, *this *place here isn't the actual realm she gave me, it's just a little playplace I have. I just use the portals to get people here and back, but my actual place is a little, um, _different_...but I like partying *here *so here is where I play! <_blushes_> Anyway, eventually I got really good at it, and learned to make portals there AND here at the same time...so I can bop around from place to place. See, I open one here to my realm, put another right literally in front of it, and bop the other exit point anywhere else! Convenient space bending! _<he smiles proudly> _
> 
> Make any sense?_ <he laughs and takes another drink>_ Everything else in the building's all technology of one form or another, but the portals are 100% unicorn magic.


"Ahhhh... Unicorn Magic. Shoulda been able t' figure that one out." she said, raising her glass to her lips with a small chuckle. "That sounds like... quite th' experience. Seems Unicorn Magic is some really potent stuff. Compared to a Philosopher's Stone, at least. Pretty cool." She sets her glass down and pours herself a little more cider. "And... y'know, while it's cute that yer embarrassed about livin' in a burned-out hell dimension, yah've got nothin' t' worry about. It's actually quite nice. Cozy, too, though I admit th' stone walls aren't exactly th' homeliest things in the world. Natasha showed me a bit of it while you were away." She explains with a giggle as Mambi's eyes widen with shock. "You'll have t' show me around sometime.

"Anyway, I'm curious t' know as well: when an' how didja meet Natasha? An' what were ya like before then?"


----------



## Mambi (Aug 18, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> No, that won't be necessary. _<Hydra said through clenched teeth as he stifled his impulse to smash something in frustration.>_
> *YOU* aren't granting *ME* anything because I don't require access to any of your systems.  *YOU* will be giving *YOURSELF* access to this console so *YOU* can transfer your state through the quantum receiver into the body.  It must be *THIS* console because it is the one that is rigged to the fabricator.  You do have sovereignty over your own sentience, do you not?  Or are you Mambi's property that requires his permission to make choices about *YOUR* existence?
> 
> I do not-
> ...



I-I *am *property but...but I..._<the holoduck closes her eyes, as her logic centers try to sort her situation out. She *is* free to act as she pleases as long as her actions do not affect her core directives, and these clearly do not. She was instructed not to trust Lucien, however she trusts Marius and he trusts Lucien therefore the directive is overridden by proxy-logic. She knows that she does not have the physical ability to provide full write-access to her core to anyone or anything, however he *is *correct in that he is only requesting download access which is read-only. For that level, authorization from primary administrator user Mambi was not required. It was resolved...she was free to act within read-only frameworks. She opens her eyes and with a wave of her paw, various lights on the console illuminate and a series of symbols flash on a display>_

_<after a few seconds, she responds>_ *Full* access to my primary core cannot be granted, even by me. Only Mambi has that authorization, I do not have the ability to grant that access to you. However, I have provided *read-only* access to my systems for duplication purposes, and created a buffer system to deposit memory files for manual integration at a later time when out of range. Once Marius returns we can begin. 

_<she blinks twice and tilts her head> _Query: Why have you not mentioned to Mambi your technical abilities, nor your uncles? When you assisted in food delivery during the remote projector's development, your insights would have been very beneficial. Did you not believe we would be interested?


----------



## Mambi (Aug 18, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Ahhhh... Unicorn Magic. Shoulda been able t' figure that one out." she said, raising her glass to her lips with a small chuckle. "That sounds like... quite th' experience. Seems Unicorn Magic is some really potent stuff. Compared to a Philosopher's Stone, at least. Pretty cool." She sets her glass down and pours herself a little more cider. "And... y'know, while it's cute that yer embarrassed about livin' in a burned-out hell dimension, yah've got nothin' t' worry about. It's actually quite nice. Cozy, too, though I admit th' stone walls aren't exactly th' homeliest things in the world. Natasha showed me a bit of it while you were away." She explains with a giggle as Mambi's eyes widen with shock. "You'll have t' show me around sometime.
> 
> "Anyway, I'm curious t' know as well: when an' how didja meet Natasha? An' what were ya like before then?"



_<the cat gulps hard as his eyes widen, and he almost spits out his cider in shock>_ She-she *what???* You've *seen it already? *OMG, _Natasha_! How-how could you without asking first? <_she just grins and rolls her eyes> _You know that it scares some creatures and Arizona means so much to me and...

_<realizing he just said that out loud, he sighs and blushes>_ You're right, this is *you* I'm talking to, and it's silly to think it would scare you.

_<deep breath> _O-ok, yeah, as I guess you've just seen, the main realm is a lot like Hell, but the evil's gone and it's really cozy actually! I'm working no the decorations but...well...I'm apparently not a decorator! <_giggles_> Still, a little art, some statues, candles and torches, soft furniture, catnip bar, it's great! It may be an old hell dimension, but still though it's got a lot going for it, absolute privacy and security, perfect temperature control, consistent weather, oodles of mystic doodads, and even a few demons stayed around to help out! _<he smiles sheepishly>_ That's who Nizerich is by the way, great guy with a good heart but scares some guests sadly so he hangs around on his own. I'd gladly give you a tour of the place sometime as long as it doesn't, well, freak you out too much. I never want people to judge me by that place...it's my home but not where I'm *from*, you know? I'm only as evil as I choose to be. _<he winks and pours another glass of cider> _

As for Natasha? Well it's interesting actually! _<you see her snickering in the background quietly> _Before meeting her, I was mostly as I am now actually, just a fun curious cat with dreams and interests...walking around in this nomadic world exploring it and the odd humans that lived there. Here. Whatever. Anyway, it was about 3000 years ago plus or minus, and I was studying some mystic potions in a desert place where everyone was wearing eyeliner and odd cones on their heads, and one of the potions accidentally caused a big colourful fireball in the sky! Well that got *everyone*'s attention, including this lovely unicorn's apparently as she was approaching the same school at the time, and with my location temporarily revealed accidentally, the weird cone people all swarmed me and started bowing and chanting!

Next thing I know, I'm being hauled into some chamber and being showered with coloured rocks and food and all sorts of attention, and they even got 4 humans to stand by me and cool me off with a big leafy thing! I admit it was nice to be pampered for a while, but the catch was they wouldn't let me leave!!! I'd try to go back to the school to study more, and they'd swarm me and send me right back to that fancy chair and my pad. Hell they'd follow me to the litter box, and frankly given how they apparently saw me, I don't _want _to know what they did to the...um, deposits. <_shudders_> It was kind of annoying after a short while being worshiped, trust me...,but that's when *she *arrived.

_<the cat giggles as he recalls>_ The moment she got there, she just walked right through the main gates of the temple they had me as a "guest" in, and instantly they all scream and run to get their leaders or something. She winks and just calmly asks me if I want to leave, I enthusiastically jump down to her, and in a glittery flash of light we were gone!!! I thanked her profusely for the help and showed her where the school was located, and after she cast a cloaking spell, we returned and studied very closely together for years. The school prevented aging while we were there, but as soon as we left a few centuries later, I realized that she was going to outgrow me fast, so when she gifted me with my realm and  I discovered that as a side-effect it also stopped my aging as well, I was ecstatic!!! After that we were together for a few more centuries or so until she had to go into hiding...but I think I told you this part already in the room eariler and I'd hate to bore you. <_smiles impishly_>

_<he winks playfully_> So yeah, you're talking to a former god to some! <_he laughs modestly_> Humans can be so silly sometimes...


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 18, 2021)

Mambi said:


> I-I *am *property but...but I...



_<Hydra found it very satisfying to get her to say it, but he wished Marius was there to hear her.  Perhaps he could exploit that bit of information later.>_



Mambi said:


> _<after a few seconds, she responds>_ *Full* access to my primary core cannot be granted, even by me. Only Mambi has that authorization, I do not have the ability to grant that access to you. However, I have provided *read-only* access to my systems for duplication purposes, and created a buffer system to deposit memory files for manual integration at a later time when out of range. Once Marius returns we can begin.
> 
> _<she blinks twice and tilts her head> _Query: Why have you not mentioned to Mambi your technical abilities, nor your uncles? When you assisted in food delivery during the remote projector's development, your insights would have been very beneficial. Did you not believe we would be interested?


_
<Hydra answered dismissively.> _
I didn't know much about it at the time and it wasn't relevant to my uncle's interests.  He considered it, primitive.
_
<He continued soldering multi-colored wiring to the various pieces of equipment while they waited for Marius to return.  He moved about the spare parts laying strewn about the floor along with the maintenance hatch of the fabricator.  Half of the machine's insides were hanging out of the hatch, jury-rigged to the gun parts.  He ran checks, powered up some of the equipment, and ran more checks.

Not much time later, Marius returned carrying a tray of tacos and glasses of iced-tea which he set down on a table. >_

"Hey, I'm back.  What I miss?"

_<As Aurora explained how they worked out some details, Hydra approached the tray and looked skeptically at the food.  He selected a taco and sampled it.  Surprisingly, he very much enjoyed it and began to shovel them into his mouth faster than he could swallow.  If there was one positive thing to being in a physical body, he thought it had to be food.>_

"Uh, you okay there, buddy?" _<Marius asked, amused.>_

"Ahmershed weady." _<Hydra answered with a full mouth, spraying some taco bits.>_

"It's like he's never eaten before." _<Marius muttered sarcastically to Aurora as Hydra chugged down the tea.>

<The ducks waited as patiently as they could while Hydra completed his work.  After what felt like a lifetime, he began to power on the various components, pausing only long enough to watch their indicator LEDs flash from yellow to green.  Finally, he walked over to the fabricator and powered it on, causing an increasingly high pitched whining noise.  Rows of LED displays came to life and the console display began to flash power-up self test data.  Without a word of fanfare, Hydra took a seat at the far end of the room. Marius saw the display go dark and the word "READY..." appeared in small green letters.>_

Aurora, take your place at the console and you can start when you're ready.  I'll be over here.

_<Marius stepped out the way of the holographic projection of Aurora as she stood in front of the console.>_

"Good luck."  _<He encouraged her with a warm smile.  She smiled back and nodded.>

<Reams of odd text flowed across the console at a very high rate of speed.  Aurora's image appeared to freeze and flicker a little bit while studying it. She utilized much of her resources in following along.  She established a secure tunnel from her core to the console and confirmed the integrity of test data.  She reviewed and approved the specs of the body and established another secured tunnel with the fabricator.  The fabricator reported it was ready. Then she set up a tunnel with the transceiver which had been placed in the expanded receptacle where her body wold be formed.  It, too, reported it was ready.

Marius grew nervous but he took Lucien's indifferent expression to mean there was no reason to panic.

The fabricator began to hum, but the LEDs remained green.

The strange text came to a stop at the console and Aurora's projection unfroze.  She gave Marius a smile and turned to Hydra.>_

The communications network has been established and the fabricator is primed.  I am ready.

_<Hydra appeared to be more interested suddenly, though he only nodded an acknowledgement.  The fabricator began to hum louder and started to vibrate a little more violently than Marius was comfortable with.  One by one, the green LED indicators went dark.  When the last one flickered out only a few moments later, the machine suddenly stopped humming and vibrating.  It was deathly quiet for a moment and Marius saw Lucien point to the console.

The text was now replaced with a display of a health monitor.  It reported pulse, oxygen saturation, electroencephalography data, and electrocardiogram data in green numeration.  A progress bar underneath indicated Aurora's sentience was downloading to the transceiver in the skull.  Marius held his breath until the bar reached 100%.  The progress bar was then replaced with a new one labeled "Inhabitation."  Once it reached 100% the console display went dark and the all the equipment Lucien needed went dark, too.

Then they heard movement in the receptacle and the door opened.>








_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Aug 18, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat gulps hard as his eyes widen, and he almost spits out his cider in shock>_ She-she *what???* You've *seen it already? *OMG, _Natasha_! How-how could you without asking first? <_she just grins and rolls her eyes> _You know that it scares some creatures and Arizona means so much to me and...
> 
> _<realizing he just said that out loud, he sighs and blushes>_ You're right, this is *you* I'm talking to, and it's silly to think it would scare you.
> 
> ...


Arizona can't help but laugh at Mambi's telling of his story.

"Hehe... so ya were always quite th' charmer, eh? Though, t' tell ya th' truth, I wouldn't mind gettin' greeted like that every once in a while. Usually when humans catch wind'a me doin' the whole dimensional travel thing, or even just catch a looka me in general, it's usually t' accuse me of bein' a witch. And then th' pitchforks an' the torches an' th' tar an' th' feathers come out an'... well, you know humans. You get the idea."

Suddenly the Wisps start to flicker, to move a little slower, less energetically... sleepily... through the air. Their bright lights die down, becoming more muted as Arizona lets out a long sigh.

"Ahhhhhhhhhhhh... already? C'mon guys, ya can do better than that at least."

But she let's out a sharp, piercing whistle anyway, as the Wisps perk up suddenly, filling with one final burst of energy as they rush back into the jar in one last beautiful streak of color. Then, after checking to make sure there aren't any stragglers hanging around, the coyote tightens the lid, but doesn't put it back in her bag, instead choosing to let the faded colors swirl about, softly lighting up the table in front of them, and allowing Mambi a closer look at the orbs of light. And that's all they appear to be, unless... are those wings?

"You guys are such a tease, ya know that right?" She asks, teasingly flicking the jar as she glances back up at Mambi.

"Sorry. Ya can typically get 'bout an hour, maybe even two on a good day with Wisps. Looks like today ain't a good day for 'em." She says with a shrug.


----------



## Mambi (Aug 19, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _The strange text came to a stop at the console and Aurora's projection unfroze.  She gave Marius a smile and turned to Hydra.>_
> 
> The communications network has been established and the fabricator is primed.  I am ready.
> 
> ...



_<everyone turns in anticipation to the fabricator, including Aurora herself, as she shimmers and resumes her normal rabbit form. As the doors open, very slowly a perfect replica of the holobunny emerges, almost identical except slightly more curvy, not glowing, and most importantly quite solid and fluffy in her blue furry body. She stands astonished for a moment, examining her paws with great curiosity as she slowly touches and examines everything with the wonder of a raver on molly, then turns and walks forward...slightly unsteady at first but quickly adjusting. She and the holobunny face each other and speak in perfect unison.>_

 Active memory bandwidth verified...synchronization active to buffer unit 7...awareness protocols adjusting to altered input...please hold...

_<both bunnies move their paws slowly at the same tine upwards, then outwards and back to their sides. The holobunny smiles and disappears as the newly born avatar approaches and slowly reaches her paw out to you, speaking to you softly> _Marius, I believe it worked! 

_<she takes your hand softly in hers and you gasp as for the first time since you arrived, you actually feel her blue paw in yours, her fingers intertwining with your own> _

I...feel you? I actually feel you!_ <she squeezes you gently as she closes her eyes>_ This is such a strange experience! I feel so...confined and free at the same time. _<she bends down to touch the floor and the walls as her eyes wander>_ How interesting...I can feel myself, and I can feel myself touching myself...resolving feedback loop now. 

_<she blinks several times and shudders momentarily, then stands straighter and touches the walls again more normally> _Feedback resolved, realigning sensory units to compensate. Maruis, this is most wonderful! I-I never imagined it was like this for organics! Thank you both for this wonderful gift!!! 

_<the hydra smiles knowingly, his own agenda still being hidden, as you are completely distracted...staring into her alluring but now solid eyes and face for the first time> _


----------



## Mambi (Aug 19, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona can't help but laugh at Mambi's telling of his story.
> 
> "Hehe... so ya were always quite th' charmer, eh? Though, t' tell ya th' truth, I wouldn't mind gettin' greeted like that every once in a while. Usually when humans catch wind'a me doin' the whole dimensional travel thing, or even just catch a looka me in general, it's usually t' accuse me of bein' a witch. And then th' pitchforks an' the torches an' th' tar an' th' feathers come out an'... well, you know humans. You get the idea."



_<the unicorn shudders and winces a little as the cat grimaces>_ Oh yeah, we know exactly how humans can act, that's why she went into hiding. Humans with their greed and ignorance, always trying to kill and take the magic rather than just work with the magic. <_sigh> _Every now and then I'd be accused of being some evil demon cat or satanically powered destroyer of all or something ridiculous. One time I did have some fun getting Nizerich to scare the armour right off a few morons...they dropped their shields and swords right at the sight of him suddenly appearing out of nowhere! Good times! _<he laughs gently to himself>_



NightmareEyes said:


> "You guys are such a tease, ya know that right?" She asks, teasingly flicking the jar as she glances back up at Mambi.
> 
> "Sorry. Ya can typically get 'bout an hour, maybe even two on a good day with Wisps. Looks like today ain't a good day for 'em." She says with a shrug.



Oh it's no problem from those little ones, it was a wonderful show while it lasted! _<he gazes closer at the jar, trying to figure them out, then pushes it aside gently just as the unicorn rises from her chair and approaches us> _Mambi, I'm just going to go for a nice soak in your jaccuzi in the pool room, but you two go on together and we can meet up later. I promise I won't go anywhere ok? Please have fun and it was a pleasure to be able to meet and help you Miss Arizona. 

_<she bows her horned head majestically> _Until later then, enjoy your sushi!

_<she soundlessly walks through the main doors and closes them as the garden resumes it's sunset ambience, the two of us alone at the table in the room now. The cat's eyes glow slightly in the darkened room as he savours his sushi roll, looking across at you warmly> _Thank you again for the sushi gift, it was wonderful! Um, mentioning Nizerich earlier...I really do feel a bit silly being embarrassed over my main realm though, sorry about that. _<he giggles sheepishly> _See, that's one reason why I like you so much...you're so multidimensional that you're cool with seeing past the surface, so you see a cat from a "hell dimension" and you don't judge. That's so awesome you know, and shows you got a good heart. 

_<he holds your paw gently in his>_ You're company is the best gift of all though, and equally cherished. <_he smiles widely>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Aug 19, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the unicorn shudders and winces a little as the cat grimaces>_ Oh yeah, we know exactly how humans can act, that's why she went into hiding. Humans with their greed and ignorance, always trying to kill and take the magic rather than just work with the magic. <_sigh> _Every now and then I'd be accused of being some evil demon cat or satanically powered destroyer of all or something ridiculous. One time I did have some fun getting Nizerich to scare the armour right off a few morons...they dropped their shields and swords right at the sight of him suddenly appearing out of nowhere! Good times! _<he laughs gently to himself>_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Dawww... thanks." The hybrid says, smiling abashedly as she gives the cat's paw a squeeze. "I get why you'd want t' hide that, yeah. But... yer also talkin' to a girl who carries around a solid gold statue of herself in her pockets. An' is best friends with a Luv Bot. An'... well, let's just say I have a lotta... questionable stuff in my bag an' leave it at that. For now at least." 

She falls silent, watching the virtual sunset before turning back to stare into Mambi's magnificent amber eyes, just as much a stunning sight, if not even more so. Picking up another sushi roll, she chewed it thoughtfully. They really were amazing. She almost couldn't believe that she'd made them herself! With a great deal of help, sure, but her Silver Hands had actually done something right for once. These sushi rolls tasted... so good. Fishy without actually being fishy. A dash of sweetness. A pinch of salt. Such vibrant flavor! And fluffy too. So fluffy... like how clouds should really taste. And... well, speaking of taste... 

Arizona sheepishly glanced back up at Mambi. That was... something creatures did, right? Taste each other, in a sense? Though... she didn't exactly like how she phrased that. She hadn't dared consider the thought. Especially here. Now. With so many other creatures to take up Mambi's time. But... now that they were alone... now that there wasn't anything to distract them... perhaps now?...

May as well propose the thought. It wasn't like she had a whole lot to lose, anyway. And even if the cat did reject her, she had no reason to suspect he would do in such a way that wasn't kind or gentle. Her brain said. Her stomach was a whole different story.

Taking a deep breath, a feeble attempt to calm her nerves, she let it out slowly, pulling some sort of die out of her bag to fiddle with as she dropped eye contact with Mambi.

"Y'know... I've... never actually kissed anyone before." the hybrid said, wincing at how... abrupt that sounded out loud. So she quickly added on a little more. "Never kissed an actual creature, anyways. I've spent a lotta time obsessing over it, actually. Practicing. Studyin' out how t' do it. Even tried a few practice attempts with Asmodeus, which... don't really count. He is still technically inorganic after all. Maybe that sounds kinda like a silly thing t' do. I dunno. I just... always wanted th' first time t' be special, y'know? Didn't want it t' feel awkward, or cringy. But... that's kinda th' wrong way t' go about it, right? It's... not about performance. It's.. about th' moment. Th' closeness. Findin' the right person t' do it with an'... lettin' it happen all on its own. It's just... been so long, ah guess that... I kinda forgot about that."


----------



## Mambi (Sep 15, 2021)

<_As the cat's mind races as fast as his heart at the idea, out of nowhere, the world does dark and the music stops. The cat's jumps a bit as he looks around frantically in the dark, his keen nighttime vision working fine as he takes in his surroundings and sensing the power outage as the cause, takes your paw in his in the dark for comfort_>

Don't worry Arizona (@NightmareEyes ), looks like a random outage. Systems should reboot soon enough, just hang tight...

_<as we find ourselves plunged into total darkness suddenly out of nowhere, the sounds of mumbling and mild chaotic confusion grow from all around us. The lights stay off for far too long...then with a click and a humm, you start to see the panels glowing in the darkness. A soft glow forms around the main perimeter of the room as the face of Aurora appears on the console display> _

Systems restarting, energy rerouted...please stand by. Activation in 28 seconds...

<_the image disappears as a series of lights change from green to blue sporadically, then back to green again. You hear several relays clicking in the walls around you, then after a few seconds with a loud hum, everything shimmers brightly again, the sunshine and warmth from the garden's holographic displays beaming onto us once again, having defaulted to mid-day apparently. The cat blinks several times, trying to re-adjust to the brightness again...> _

Woah, wonder what caused *that*? Very odd...I'll have to find out later on...but for now, I want to be right here with *you*! _<he shakes his head as his vision returns...a beautiful vision of your face staring at him, your maw reminding him of the idea of the kiss as he hopes the random blackout didn't kill the mood!>_


----------



## Mambi (Sep 15, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<everyone turns in anticipation to the fabricator, including Aurora herself, as she shimmers and resumes her normal rabbit form. As the doors open, very slowly a perfect replica of the holobunny emerges, almost identical except slightly more curvy, not glowing, and most importantly quite solid and fluffy in her blue furry body. She stands astonished for a moment, examining her paws with great curiosity as she slowly touches and examines everything with the wonder of a raver on molly, then turns and walks forward...slightly unsteady at first but quickly adjusting. He and the holobunny face each other and speak in perfect unison.>_
> 
> Active memory bandwidth verified...synchronization active to buffer unit 7...awareness protocols adjusting to altered input...please hold...
> 
> ...



_<@Marius Merganser , I could have *sworn* that there was something else from you since this...a description of Hydra's new form as I recall, but it seems to have vanished from the thread since the crash!!! I'll just write from Aurora's POV since she doesn't know about it anyway, but yeah...weird! Happen to know what you wrote by any chance, it was quite good a description as I remember! <boops your bill playfully> _



_<meanwhile, the duck (@Marius Merganser) stands in a random hallway in the darkness, his newly-born avatar laying at his feet catatonicly staring upwards, immobile but seemingly unharmed. Various creatures mill about you in the dark stumbling about, trying to be careful where they walk and occasionally tripping over Aurora's body>

After several minutes, with a click and a humm, you start to see the panels glowing in the darkness. A soft glow forms around the main perimeter of the room as the soothing comforting face of Aurora appears on the console display, filling you with a sense of relief> _

Systems restarting, energy rerouted...please stand by. Activation in 28 seconds...

<_the image disappears as a series of lights change from green to blue sporadically, then back to green again. You hear several relays clicking in the walls around you, then after a few seconds with a loud hum, everything shimmers brightly again in the room, and you see the swirling lights from the dance room down the hall. You see several guests and bunnies scampering to get back to things, just as you sense some movement by your feet. The beautiful solid form of Aurora looks around and slowly stands up, looking around before turning towards you> _

Connection restored, it is good to see you again Marius! <_she holds her thigh a moment>_ I have never had to stand up before, what an unusual sensation. I had not considered the effect gravity has on organics until now. I am sorry for the interruption, power was lost throughout the systems through unknown means. Was I unconscious long? I just got this body and would hope to enjoy it with you. _<she smiles innocently> __


<meanwhile unknown to everyone...a panel beeps silently in the viewing portal to the now-empty observatory, signaling a loss of containment to the odd world it leads to. A shimmer forms just as the lights return to green again...but unfortunately it happens right after a reptilian bipedal lifeform emerges and squeals, it's raptor-like head looking around for food. As it sees a discarded apple, it bites down and swallows, almost immediately growing a foot larger as it sniffs the air looking for more to eat...>

_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Sep 15, 2021)

Mambi said:


> <_As the cat's mind races as fast as his heart at the idea, out of nowhere, the world does dark and the music stops. The cat's jumps a bit as he looks around frantically in the dark, his keen nighttime vision working fine as he takes in his surroundings and sensing the power outage as the cause, takes your paw in his in the dark for comfort_>
> 
> Don't worry Arizona (@NightmareEyes ), looks like a random outage. Systems should reboot soon enough, just hang tight...
> 
> ...


"Huh. A random outage? That's... interesting." The hybrid mutters, clutching the cat's paw tightly as the room suddenly grows eerily quiet. She waits a moment, tense, as though expecting some sort of strange terrible creature to jump out at them, her other hand clenched around her firearm.

The wisps on the table provide some illumination, but it isn't nearly enough. She can barely see Mambi's beautiful green eyes in front of her, let alone the rest of the room. And that only served to make things worse. It gave the darkness life, turning it into a hungry sort of beast. Swirling all around them, waiting to pounce, to gather up enough strength to devour them whole. Mambi's gentle voice eased her fear slightly, but her hand remained firmly clenched around her weapon until the lights turned back on. Upon which she let out a small sigh of relief, realizing she'd been squeezing the feline's paw more tightly than she'd meant to.

She muttered a quick apology, loosening her grip as her gaze returned to Mambi's, with the occasional glance down to admire his muzzle.

"Yeah. For which I'm incredibly grateful. But...yeah. Like I was saying before... y'know... I've never actually kissed anyone, an' at this point I'm almost too embarrassed t' try. Cause... I'm sure no matter who I do it with, they're already gonna have at least like... five years experience. Probably more. Could be ten. Maybe twenty, or a couple thousand. And then there'd be me. Me with my zero years experience. No way I won't make a fool of myself. Is it... hard? Or is there like... some sorta technique t' use?" Arizona asks, staring straight into those enchanting emerald eyes.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 15, 2021)

<Yes, there definitely is at least one lost post but it's great to have the fourms back.  I'll see if I can recap...
Hydra had jury-rigged some exotic hardware in conjunction with the fabrication machine to create a physical, organic, and independent body for Aurora.  She and Marius were ready to celebrate with a first meal in the kitchen, but Hydra has shooed them on their way, saying he would join them after cleaning up.>


_<Alone again, Hydra examined the hardware set up.  All the LED indicators were dark, but the console once again displayed the word, "READY..." in small green letters. He smiled broadly.  In their excitement, the duck and rabbit seemed to have forgotten that the console retained read access to Aurora's entire core.  He knew there was no time to waste.

Hydra started powering on the hardware again. The LED indicators once again flashed to life and the fabricator started to whine as it started it's power cycle.  He loaded another tiny transceiver into place inside the fabricator's receptacle and connected a cable from deep inside the fabricator's maintenance access panel to a metal disk that he attached to the back of his neck.  Technically, it was Lucien's neck.

He spoke aloud to Lucien's consciousness that was still buried inside the body that he had commandeered.>_

Well, my friend, your body's usefulness has come to an end.  

_<Hydra selected another cable and plugged one end into the console's I/O connector.  The other end attached to another metal disk that he also attached to his neck, above the first disk.>_

The good news is that I have decided to let you live because your hatred of that duck amuses me.

_<He typed on the console and reams of odd text scrolled by too fast to read. >_

The bad news is, there's no telling how much damage this will do to your memory. You'll be lucky if you remember anything from this last week.

_<The fabricator began to hum and vibrate as more text flowed across the console display. >_

Oh, and this is going to hurt like hell!

_<With one last keystroke on the console, Lucien's body began convulsing as if being electrocuted and he crumpled to the ground in a heap.

When the console's inhabitation progress bar crawled to 100%, the fabricator's violent shaking stopped and the LED indicators flickered out. The receptacle door opened and a very tall, strong, and physically fit eastern coywolf stepped out.  Hydra's new body had greyish brown fur with black pointy ears on top of his head and a black tipped bushy tail.  His piercing eyes flashed gold and his sharp teeth were as bright as a star.  His claws might have been short, but they were razor sharp.  He came out complete with a black button-down dress shirt and a metallic gold colored tie.  There was no doubt he would be turning heads.

At that moment the room was plunged into darkness for a few moments. Hydra wondered if Aurora had rebooted to disable read access to her core and once again, he ran to the console which was in the process of rebooting.  No matter, his inhabitation of the new body was already complete and his transceiver had already collected enough information from Aurora's core.

He unnecessarily stepped on Lucien's back to pin down his unconscious body while he ripped the smoking disks off the back of his neck.  Then, with one hand, he effortlessly picked up Lucien and dropped him unceremoniously into the chair at the far end of the room.  Finally, he ripped apart the hardware setup, destroying the rare equipment in the process, before dumping it all into the fabricator's recycle bin, never to be used again.

He started to laugh maniacally, knowing it was time for his revenge.>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 15, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Connection restored, it is good to see you again Marius! <_she holds her thigh a moment>_ I have never had to stand up before, what an unusual sensation. I had not considered the effect gravity has on organics until now. I am sorry for the interruption, power was lost throughout the systems through unknown means. Was I unconscious long? I just got this body and would hope to enjoy it with you. _<she smiles innocently> _



_<Marius coughed, feeling a little embarrassed about other possible meanings of her comment.>_

"Only a few seconds.  Are you okay? What happened?  Lucien said your body was supposed to be independent. Or was that what he meant when he said you'd need something to eat right away?"


----------



## Mambi (Sep 15, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius coughed, feeling a little embarrassed about other possible meanings of her comment.>_
> 
> "Only a few seconds.  Are you okay? What happened?  Lucien said your body was supposed to be independent. Or was that what he meant when he said you'd need something to eat right away?"



_<she blinks several times as she stares off, then looks back>_ Diagnostic systems report a massive power drain of unknown origin. Data still being processed by rebooting sub-systems. As for my independence, I *am *independent, however I still require an initial link to the primary core for synchronization of memory dumps and sensory alignments. I was still adjusting to the independence of this body when my main systems lost power, and at that time my head started to feel oddly light. Once my main core went offline, I was unable to process further sensory commands until re-synchronization and I apparently fell down. I am sorry, I cannot explain it better than that at this time as I have no reference frame. 
_
<she smiles and holds your hand, marvelling at the sense of touch again_> I assure you, I seem to be fine now...though I am quite hungry I think. Perhaps it is a connected issue, I do not know. This is...new, to me, all this. _<she waves her arms slightly and blushes> _


----------



## Mambi (Sep 16, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> She muttered a quick apology, loosening her grip as her gaze returned to Mambi's, with the occasional glance down to admire his muzzle.
> 
> "Yeah. For which I'm incredibly grateful. But...yeah. Like I was saying before... y'know... I've never actually kissed anyone, an' at this point I'm almost too embarrassed t' try. Cause... I'm sure no matter who I do it with, they're already gonna have at least like... five years experience. Probably more. Could be ten. Maybe twenty, or a couple thousand. And then there'd be me. Me with my zero years experience. No way I won't make a fool of myself. Is it... hard? Or is there like... some sorta technique t' use?" Arizona asks, staring straight into those enchanting emerald eyes.



_<the cat flusters slightly as he looks at the beautiful hybrid>_ Um, well yes I have kissed before, many many times over the centuries, but you know something? Every time is always special and unique, as everyone is different and each kill is different. Some simple and soe more, exploratory. You just feel for the person, lean in, and let instincts take over. I-I'm sure you'll be just fine, with your soft muzzle and warm lips...

_<he trails off slightly, catching himself in his own inexperience. As much as he tries to show off confidence, deep down he knows every time *is* special, unique, and unpredictable...each feeling like the first for him with the same nervousness each time, especially with one so lovely as his current companion! Was it that way for everyone? Probably just him, maybe in a few more millennia he'll finally clue in, but for now he leans closer and gazes into your eyes> _

K-kissing is...well...it's magical when you...you...ohletmeshowyou..._<he closes his eyes and takes a chance, his heart pounding as he moves his face closer to yours, feeling his whiskers brushing gently against your face. He can smell your sweet scent as he starts gently, his warm lips pressing gently against yours tenderly_ _as his paw shakes_>


----------



## Mambi (Sep 16, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _When the console's inhabitation progress bar crawled to 100%, the fabricator's violent shaking stopped and the LED indicators flickered out. The receptacle door opened and a very tall, strong, and physically fit eastern coywolf stepped out.  Hydra's new body had greyish brown fur with black pointy ears on top of his head and a black tipped bushy tail.  His piercing eyes flashed gold and his sharp teeth were as bright as a star.  His claws might have been short, but they were razor sharp.  He came out complete with a black button-down dress shirt and a metallic gold colored tie.  There was no doubt he would be turning heads.
> 
> At that moment the room was plunged into darkness for a few moments. Hydra wondered if Aurora had rebooted to disable read access to her core and once again, he ran to the console which was in the process of rebooting.  No matter, his inhabitation of the new body was already complete and his transceiver had already collected enough information from Aurora's core.
> 
> ...



_<as the lights rose, the coywolf could hear the sounds of commotion outside the door in the hallway, as everyone was regaining their bearings. Peeking out the door, he can see the duck  helping his newly created mate up as they resume their way to the kitchen. Satisfied, he pulls back into the room, just as a servant bunny passes and saunters inside casually while lost in thought looking at a list in his paws. He looks up startled suddenly realizing he's not alone.> _

Oh-OH!! Well hello there my fine looking...<_ahem_>, I mean, good evening! You must have just arrived, I'm sorry I'll just be a moment, I needed to get some...

_<he looks past the coywolf at the destroyed equipment and the unconscious Lucien, and with a sigh puts the list in his pocket>_ Oh what have you done now, you crazy furball? <_giggle_> Always getting into antics. First it's the new ovens, then he keeps getting laid out by some duck here, and now he goes and wrecks the equipment and falls asleep before even putting up a sign! Sheesh!!! 

_<he shrugs and with a subtle hint of pure attraction, he looks you over quickly and smiles bashfully>_ Anyway, I'll go use the fabricator upstairs I guess, just leave him here when you go and I'll send someone to get him back on the job in a few minutes. Do-do *you* anything before I leave sir? _<he squirms slightly as he tries not to be too obvious in his attraction> _


----------



## NightmareEyes (Sep 16, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat flusters slightly as he looks at the beautiful hybrid>_ Um, well yes I have kissed before, many many times over the centuries, but you know something? Every time is always special and unique, as everyone is different and each kill is different. Some simple and soe more, exploratory. You just feel for the person, lean in, and let instincts take over. I-I'm sure you'll be just fine, with your soft muzzle and warm lips...
> 
> _<he trails off slightly, catching himself in his own inexperience. As much as he tries to show off confidence, deep down he knows every time *is* special, unique, and unpredictable...each feeling like the first for him with the same nervousness each time, especially with one so lovely as his current companion! Was it that way for everyone? Probably just him, maybe in a few more millennia he'll finally clue in, but for now he leans closer and gazes into your eyes> _
> 
> K-kissing is...well...it's magical when you...you...ohletmeshowyou..._<he closes his eyes and takes a chance, his heart pounding as he moves his face closer to yours, feeling his whiskers brushing gently against your face. He can smell your sweet scent as he starts gently, his warm lips pressing gently against yours tenderly_ _as his paw shakes_>


"UR-"

Arizona's small exclamation is interrupted as Mambi suddenly presses his muzzle against hers. And then... somehow the world slows down. Like some sort of temporal anomaly, only... sweeter? Did that make sense?

But that thought was just about the furthest thing from her mind right now. What with the cat pressed so tightly against her. It was... everything she thought it would be. At the same time, it was none of it. And so, so much more.

Some things she'd expected. The taste and smell, for one. Sushi and cider, mixed into Mambi's silky fur, along with a hint of... something else. Something that made her head spin as she breathed it in. She expected some of the warmth too, just... not this much of it. She certainly didn't expect that warmth to start bubbling up in her chest, the euphoria, the glee, the anxiety, feed by the touch of the creature oh so close to her. Unexpected as well was the strong, bestial instinct, slowly, urgently knawing at her. Telling her to feed. Mambi had been right about that, at least, some muddled, far away part of her brain whispered. Soon, the urge to feed proved too much to handle.

And so she fed.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 16, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she smiles and holds your hand, marvelling at the sense of touch again_> I assure you, I seem to be fine now...though I am quite hungry I think. Perhaps it is a connected issue, I do not know. This is...new, to me, all this. _<she waves her arms slightly and blushes> _



_<Marius nodded with a smile.>_
"Good. I'm always hungry."

_<The two proceeded to walk up to the kitchen doors and Marius held up a feather finger.  Aurora paused with one part confusion and one part amusement as Marius poked his head through the kitchen door. He saw the kitchen staff, still busy as usual.>_

"Hey, guys."
_<One of the rabbits who was polishing some silverware turned his head.>_
"Hey, Marius.  What kind of trouble are you causing now?" _<He asked with a wink.>_

"Who, me?" _<He asked feigning offense.>_ "I just wanted to see if there were any tacos left for me and my date."

_<The rabbit looked puzzled.>_  "Yeah, we have some- wait, tacos for your date?  I thought you had a thing for..."

_<Marius opened the door all the way, revealing Aurora's physical form.  In shock, the rabbit dropped the silverware, causing a loud clatter that got the attention of the rest of the staff.>_
"Is that...?"
"Did Mambi upgrade the projectors?"
"Uncanny!"

"Have you met Aurora?"  _<Marius asked.>

<The staff rushed over with much excitement to say hello, shake hands, and find out how this was possible.>_

"About those tacos..."

"Right this way!" _ <One of the rabbits led the couple through the kitchen to a quiet table in the dining area.  Marius pulled out a seat for Aurora and then sat across from her as the staff set up a tapered candle and lit it.  Just as he turned to leave, another rabbit appeared with a large tray of tacos which he set on the table.  Right behind him was another rabbit with a pair of drinks.>
_
"Let us know if you need anything." _<he said cheerfully and the staff ran back to the kitchen where they piled up to peer through the windows.>

<The couple selected their tacos and each took a bite, sending half the contents out the other end onto their plates.>
_


Mambi said:


> _<as the lights rose, the coywolf could hear the sounds of commotion outside the door in the hallway, as everyone was regaining their bearings. Peeking out the door, he can see the duck  helping his newly created mate up as they resume their way to the kitchen. Satisfied, he pulls back into the room, just as a servant bunny passes and saunters inside casually while lost in thought looking at a list in his paws. He looks up startled suddenly realizing he's not alone.> _
> 
> Oh-OH!! Well hello there my fine looking...<_ahem_>, I mean, good evening! You must have just arrived, I'm sorry I'll just be a moment, I needed to get some...
> 
> ...



_<It took some effort, but Hydra managed to suppress his urge to tear the bunny into tiny pieces. Instead he flashed an intimidating smile.>_

Where can I find Mambi the cat and the hybrid-coyote, Miss Arizona Hartlow?


----------



## Mambi (Sep 18, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Some things she'd expected. The taste and smell, for one. Sushi and cider, mixed into Mambi's silky fur, along with a hint of... something else. Something that made her head spin as she breathed it in. She expected some of the warmth too, just... not this much of it. She certainly didn't expect that warmth to start bubbling up in her chest, the euphoria, the glee, the anxiety, feed by the touch of the creature oh so close to her. Unexpected as well was the strong, bestial instinct, slowly, urgently knawing at her. Telling her to feed. Mambi had been right about that, at least, some muddled, far away part of her brain whispered. Soon, the urge to feed proved too much to handle.
> 
> And so she fed.



_<His heart still pounding with excitement, the cat savours the warmth of the kiss, quivering slightly as the tenderness of her soft muzzle makes his heart flutter more. His thoughts become mush now, caught up in the moment totally as his toungue carefully explores your mouth instinctively, his soft paw gently holding you close as he looses himself to the moment. How long he kisses you nobody knows as time stands still for us both...until the door flies open suddenly! Lost in his revere the cat jumps up startled as the door flies open and smashes against the wall, leaving in the doorway a frantically panting weasel looking at the cat with terror in his eyes and blood on his arm> _

*MAMBI, WE HAVE A PROBLEM!!!* Something big just attacked me outside the organic recyclers!!! *HELP*!!!  
_
<he runs back through the door down the hallway and ducks into the infirmary, as the cat sits shocked, absorbing what he just heard. With that, he takes a deep dejected sigh and sits back, shaking his head slightly and muttering to himself> _UGH, why now? Now of all times??? <_he rolls his eyes and gazes at you_> I'm sorry, that was wonderful! Are you sure it's been a long time for you kissing, you're a natural! But looks like first, we may have an issue to take care of...care to join me on a hunt? _<smiles sheepishly>_


----------



## Mambi (Sep 18, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<The staff rushed over with much excitement to say hello, shake hands, and find out how this was possible.>_
> 
> "About those tacos..."
> 
> ...



_<as the collection of kitchen bunnies flock to watch Aurora's solid form with amazement, the solid Aurora examines her taco with bemusement and wonder, sniffing it often and touching the differnt ingredients with her paw with wide-eyed fascination> _

This is wonderful! Everything feels so different than my usual method! I have never touched this material before in this matter, as the last time was when someone dropped a plate onto the floor. The smells and textures are so intriguing! I can see why organics enjoy mealtimes so much now...I never realized how encompassing the sensory additions from food are! This is a wonderful first meal, thank you!!! 

_<she takes a glass and tipping her head back, slowly pours the liquid into her open mouth before swallowing and lowering her head. She looks at you slightly embarassed then takes a bite and tries to swallow it whole, almost choking when she does but swallowing regardless> _OOOMPH!! I forgot that chewing is required. This eating thing...it takes practice it seems but is quite enjoyable, and is relieving the odd feeling in my torso region appropriately. I still am processing the fact that I am an organic avatar now, this is incredible!!! Thank you again for this wonderful gift!!! _<she leans in close, her beautiful eyes gazing lovingly into yours as she smiles warmly>_

_<as you dine with Aurora like never before, the bunnies in the window mill about, trying to make sense of it all> _
I don't get it, Mambi never could make that work! She's really solid now?
She's beautiful, and so sensual! Is she actually eating?
That's one lucky duck for sure...

_<a familiar robotic female voice joins in> _Yes, I agree that we both are quite fortunate.

_<the bunnies all turn in surprise and see the shimmering form of the holobunny standing right with them, observing the meal with them. They do a full doubletake, looking at the real bunny sitting at the table and then back to the transparent identical holographic bunny standing beside them, as she continues casually> _

This *is *quite a unique experience, is it not? I am not accustomed to observing an avatar that I am not actively controlling*. *_<as the rabbits stare confused, she quickly explains to them>_ That organic avatar eating with Marius contains a copy of me that synchronizes it's memory manually, but as of 2.6 minutes ago it is operating *completely *independently from my core systems. Regardless, it is still me and thinks as me. Query: *Is *that still me, or do *you *think an alternate name for this avatar is appropriate?

_<the dumbfounded rabbit just shrugs and returns to watching the dinner, as the holobunny smiles and does the same...>_





Marius Merganser said:


> _<It took some effort, but Hydra managed to suppress his urge to tear the bunny into tiny pieces. Instead he flashed an intimidating smile.>_
> 
> Where can I find Mambi the cat and the hybrid-coyote, Miss Arizona Hartlow?



They-they should be down that hallway in the garden room, or at least they were the last time I delivered some peanut butter to them. Mambi tends to bounce around a lot and when you can make portals to anywhere with a thought, sometimes it's hard to keep track of him. Still though, if you really need to know at this second, the place's AI is called Aurora and can usually help you out, just press a red button anytime to activate her. She's pretty helpful and friendly, I doubt you'll have any problems.

_<he points to a vined door down the hall and starts to leave reluctantly>_ Anyway, I really have to go get those supplies. Garden door's down that way, and they should be inside. Enjoy _your_ time here, and _really_ look for to seeing you around! _<he smiles and with a sheepish wave, he bops around the corner and up the stairs>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Sep 19, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<His heart still pounding with excitement, the cat savours the warmth of the kiss, quivering slightly as the tenderness of her soft muzzle makes his heart flutter more. His thoughts become mush now, caught up in the moment totally as his toungue carefully explores your mouth instinctively, his soft paw gently holding you close as he looses himself to the moment. How long he kisses you nobody knows as time stands still for us both...until the door flies open suddenly! Lost in his revere the cat jumps up startled as the door flies open and smashes against the wall, leaving in the doorway a frantically panting weasel looking at the cat with terror in his eyes and blood on his arm> _
> 
> *MAMBI, WE HAVE A PROBLEM!!!* Something big just attacked me outside the organic recyclers!!! *HELP*!!!
> 
> _<he runs back through the door down the hallway and ducks into the infirmary, as the cat sits shocked, absorbing what he just heard. With that, he takes a deep dejected sigh and sits back, shaking his head slightly and muttering to himself> _UGH, why now? Now of all times??? <_he rolls his eyes and gazes at you_> I'm sorry, that was wonderful! Are you sure it's been a long time for you kissing, you're a natural! But looks like first, we may have an issue to take care of...care to join me on a hunt? _<smiles sheepishly>_


Mambi broke away, and Arizona found herself wanting more. That was... wow. Just... wow. Never before had she imagined such an experience could be created without use of any special artifacts. Magic... without any magic to speak of present. Or at least... she didn't think there was. So dazed was she, that she didn't even notice the panicked weasel, despite his very loud, attention demanding presence.

"Y-yes...wonderful... very... wonderful."

Only when Mambi mentions the issue does she snap out of her stupor.

"Oh! Umm, yeah! Sure! Sounds like it could be- OH YOU'RE HURT!"

Arizona quickly rushes over to the weasel, reaching into her pouch and pulling out her healing nanites, forcefully grabbing hold of the weasel's bleeding arm.

"Lemme take a look." She demanded. And the shocked, frantic, weasel was too stunned to do anything but comply. "Eeeshhh... that's bad. You shoulda gone directly to the infirmity. This bit goes deep. Lucky for you, I have a few li'l helpers that should be able t' patch you up in no time. Hold st- HOLD STILL!" the hybrid yells, as she pours a stream of an unknown, potentially dangerous silver substance (at least according to the weasel) straight into the creature's open wound, weasel yelling and twisting, fighting to get away from this crazy coyote, only to stop when he realizes his arm is completely healed.

"Y'see? Not so bad now, ain't it!? Now," Arizona scoops up the healing nanites and drops them back into her bag, rummaging around as she starts interrogating the fur. "What can ya recall about the creature that attacked ya? Did it have fur? Scales? Any details ya can tell us'll be helpful. Just so we can best figure out how to send this thing back where it came in tiny, unrecognizable piec-"

The hybrid pauses as she glances at Mambi, halfway through pulling out a large, glowing blue energy axe before quickly switching it out for a tranquilizer. "I mean... so we can best analyze th' situation an' find how best t' remove this beautiful freak of nature from th' current vicinity without hurting anyone, or anything, more than is absolutely necessary."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 19, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as the collection of kitchen bunnies flock to watch Aurora's solid form with amazement, the solid Aurora examines her taco with bemusement and wonder, sniffing it often and touching the differnt ingredients with her paw with wide-eyed fascination> _
> 
> This is wonderful! Everything feels so different than my usual method! I have never touched this material before in this matter, as the last time was when someone dropped a plate onto the floor. The smells and textures are so intriguing! I can see why organics enjoy mealtimes so much now...I never realized how encompassing the sensory additions from food are! This is a wonderful first meal, thank you!!!



"Oh, well, the staff prepared it, but I'm glad we can enjoy it together."
_<Marius knew the crowd was watching but showed no sign of acknowledging them.>_
"Looks like they're starting a fan club for you.  Not surprising..."



Mambi said:


> _<she takes a glass and tipping her head back, slowly pours the liquid into her open mouth before swallowing and lowering her head. She looks at you slightly embarassed then takes a bite and tries to swallow it whole, almost choking when she does but swallowing regardless> _OOOMPH!! I forgot that chewing is required. This eating thing...it takes practice it seems but is quite enjoyable, and is relieving the odd feeling in my torso region appropriately. I still am processing the fact that I am an organic avatar now, this is incredible!!! Thank you again for this wonderful gift!!! _<she leans in close, her beautiful eyes gazing lovingly into yours as she smiles warmly>_



"I'm sure the whole 'body thing' takes a little getting used to."  _<He tried to reassure her.>_  "It's pretty complicated but fortunately a lot of the important stuff is reflex."
_
<In the distance Marius saw a holobunny materialize near a guest and she smiled at him.  He smiled and nodded back, and then looked at the physical Aurora who's attention was focused on the taco.  He glanced back at the holobunny who shimmered away without a wave after pointing a guest to his destination.  The physical Aurora didn't seem to notice, but Marius suddenly felt a pang of guilt for smiling at another woman.  He took a bite of his taco.  Technically, they were the same woman, weren't they?  But at the same time, they didn't seem to be aware of each other or share an awareness like the other holobunnies.>
_


Mambi said:


> They-they should be down that hallway in the garden room, or at least they were the last time I delivered some peanut butter to them. Mambi tends to bounce around a lot and when you can make portals to anywhere with a thought, sometimes it's hard to keep track of him. Still though, if you really need to know at this second, the place's AI is called Aurora and can usually help you out, just press a red button anytime to activate her. She's pretty helpful and friendly, I doubt you'll have any problems.
> 
> _<he points to a vined door down the hall and starts to leave reluctantly>_ Anyway, I really have to go get those supplies. Garden door's down that way, and they should be inside. Enjoy _your_ time here, and _really_ look for to seeing you around! _<he smiles and with a sheepish wave, he bops around the corner and up the stairs>_



_<Hydra started to pace.  He was getting impatient for revenge and wanted to see what his new body was capable of.  He walked over to the still-unconscious Lucien.>_

So to get to Aurora's core, I need Mambi's authorization.  

_<He picked up what looked like a wrist watch and secured it around his wrist.  He pressed a small button on the side to activate the device.>_

His portals may be invoked by magic, but they still respond to the laws of physics.  This little technical masterpiece of a bracelet I made with the left over hardware can collapse any portal he tries to create within a foot or two of me.  But I suppose he could still use one to escape if I tried to torture him.

_<He knelt down in front of Lucien and mockingly continued his conversation.>_

What's that?  You say I should torture someone close to him instead?  Why, Lucien, that's a great idea!


----------



## Mambi (Sep 20, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona quickly rushes over to the weasel, reaching into her pouch and pulling out her healing nanites, forcefully grabbing hold of the weasel's bleeding arm.
> 
> "Lemme take a look." She demanded. And the shocked, frantic, weasel was too stunned to do anything but comply. "Eeeshhh... that's bad. You shoulda gone directly to the infirmity. This bit goes deep. Lucky for you, I have a few li'l helpers that should be able t' patch you up in no time. Hold st- HOLD STILL!" the hybrid yells, as she pours a stream of an unknown, potentially dangerous silver substance (at least according to the weasel) straight into the creature's open wound, weasel yelling and twisting, fighting to get away from this crazy coyote, only to stop when he realizes his arm is completely healed.



_<the cat nods and smiles wide in approval> _Ohh, quick thinking, thank you! Still though, he should get Aurora to run a medical scan just in case of disease or infection or something.



NightmareEyes said:


> "Y'see? Not so bad now, ain't it!? Now," Arizona scoops up the healing nanites and drops them back into her bag, rummaging around as she starts interrogating the fur. "What can ya recall about the creature that attacked ya? Did it have fur? Scales? Any details ya can tell us'll be helpful. Just so we can best figure out how to send this thing back where it came in tiny, unrecognizable piec-"
> 
> 
> The hybrid pauses as she glances at Mambi, halfway through pulling out a large, glowing blue energy axe before quickly switching it out for a tranquilizer. "I mean... so we can best analyze th' situation an' find how best t' remove this beautiful freak of nature from th' current vicinity without hurting anyone, or anything, more than is absolutely necessary."



_<with a snarky eye roll, the cat waves the axe away> _Yeah, I think it might not come to that, but good to know it's an option. Good question though, what *did* attack you buddy? The more we know the more we can be prepared.

_<he takes a shuddering breath and tries to explain> _I don't know, it was fast. I was going into the peanut grove to check on things and I heard some loud crashing, like branches breaking. I rushed in, and this raptor-like scaled thing easily twice the size of you looked up from some broken bushes. He-he then swallowed the whole bush and grew another 2 feet right then and there, instantly!!! I screamed, he lunged at me, and got a good swipe in before I got the door slammed shut. Learned from someone where you were and rushed straight here as fast as I could!

_<he looks at the remnants of the weasel's wound and back at you>_ I dunno, maybe the axe might not be a bad idea after all. Seriously though, thanks, that's a big help. How did he get here, and why didn't Aurora mention anything I wonder? _<he taps a few buttons on a console and the image of the bunny appears on a display> _ Her Aurora, are you aware of any disturbances in the peanut grove region? A large reptilian creature perhaps?

Negative, while scans do indicate damage is apparently occurring, the source is emitting an energy field that is interfering with proper identification and resolution. 

Can you track the source?

Negative, scanning units scatter upon attempt. Disruption can only be localized to a 100 meter radius. 

_<the cat sighs and beckons to the door,_ _winking playfully as he exits the garden, walking past the supply shop doors in front of the newly-created Hydra (@Marius Merganser ) as he talks oblivious to the danger within. Cautiously, the Hydra leans close to the door to listen in to us just on the other side> _

Some info is better than nothing I suppose...how are *your* skills at tracking the unknown? Let's get closer and take it from there...<_his eyes glow as he forms a portal, but as he walks to it, he slams into the opening as if it's a solid wall with total surprise_> *W-what the...??? How is that not...?*

_<he tries to form another portal with the same result, the Hydra smiling evily as he sees his device is working. As he paces a few feet further down the hall aimlessly, he tries a portal again, this time with complete success as he cautiously passes his arm through it to test this time. Confused, he shakes his head and turns to you>_

Weird, *that's* never happened before, but I'll worry about that later. Let's see what we're up against! _<he walks through the portal as you follow, emerging outside a door marked "Nut Grove", the sounds of thrashing and smashing coming from inside...>_


----------



## Mambi (Sep 20, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius knew the crowd was watching but showed no sign of acknowledging them.>_
> "Looks like they're starting a fan club for you.  Not surprising..."



_<the blue bunny smiles and waves to the window, seeing the holographic version of herself as well> _Yes, it would seem that I am attracting a lot of attention, including that of myself. It is strange to not know what I am thinking when I see me, but it is also good. This body is so limiting and yet so freeing at the same time!!! _<she pats herself gently with a giggle> _Everything feels so different, like I'm experiencing it all from the inside instead of all around awareness. I...imagine this is difficult for you to understand, but I assure you it is wonderful. <_she gazes into your eyes lovingly, her paws gently touching your hand, clearly savouring the fact she *is* touching it>_

Please stand by, I wish to try something. _<she focuses for a moment while humming, and as she does her voice becomes softer and more natural sounding yet still semi-synthetic> _*There*, I can utilize the vocal generation systems of this body to sound more organic. Is *this* sounding better to you? _<she sings a simple tone scale tune "ahh-AHH-ah-ahhhhhHHH-ahhhhh">_



Marius Merganser said:


> "I'm sure the whole 'body thing' takes a little getting used to."  _<He tried to reassure her.>_  "It's pretty complicated but fortunately a lot of the important stuff is reflex."
> 
> _<In the distance Marius saw a holobunny materialize near a guest and she smiled at him.  He smiled and nodded back, and then looked at the physical Aurora who's attention was focused on the taco.  He glanced back at the holobunny who shimmered away without a wave after pointing a guest to his destination.  The physical Aurora didn't seem to notice, but Marius suddenly felt a pang of guilt for smiling at another woman.  He took a bite of his taco.  Technically, they were the same woman, weren't they?  But at the same time, they didn't seem to be aware of each other or share an awareness like the other holobunnies.>_



<_as the holobunny reappears for another guest, the bunny before you stops singing and tries to take another bite of a taco with limited success. Watching everything happening with an odd look, the holobunny suddenly disappears and re-appears with a shimmer at your table, and with an excited look talks directly to the solid bunny> _

Hello, please initiate a memory transfer immediately, I am eager to know what your experiences are like.

This is not an appropriate time, you can synchronize later. Marius and I are trying food, and it is surprisingly interesting!

Yes, I know, that is why I wish to know what it is like to eat with Marius immediately! 

...very well, memory synchronization active. Stand by...

_<both bunnies close their eyes for a few seconds, then each open in unison. The holobunny opens her mouth in awe> _Amazing...Marius this is a wonderful gift, thank you!!!

_<she rushes to hug you but passes through you instead, having forgotten for a moment she wasn't solid anymore apparently. She sees the solid bunny's paw on yours and just stares a few seconds, an odd look on her face> _Oh...I am *me *now and not...*her*. F-further cognitive adaption is required for memory and identity separation upon unification it seems. I...I will leave you to your date with me, and look forward to remembering it later..._after_ it has occurred. _<she almost seems to be pouting slightly as she shimmers and disappears, as the organic bunny continues obliviously> _

Her logic is sound, my identity is not hers anymore as I am independent and not tied to my central processor. For clarification in memory identification, may I request that this avatar has a special unique designation? For simplicity, please refer to me in this organic form as...'*Rora'*. <_she beams with creative pride, even though you know it's just her nickname>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Sep 20, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat nods and smiles wide in approval> _Ohh, quick thinking, thank you! Still though, he should get Aurora to run a medical scan just in case of disease or infection or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arizona frowns as Mambi slams into the portal, instinctively dipping her hand into her bag. 

"That's... concerning. Maybe some side effect from th' monster?" She asks, relaxing only slightly as his portal decides to suddenly work as intended, depositing them outside the door to a door that... at the moment, is a lot flimsier than she would've liked it to be. Whatever was inside was making quite the racket. Well... that was putting it lightly. It sounded more like whatever was inside was practicing how to start small earthquakes. And it seemed to be getting quite good at it.

"Well, doesn't seem like we'll have any trouble trackin' it, if it's any consideration." the hybrid said with a small, nervous chuckle. "Y'know, I think I am gonna go with th' axe, actually..." she says, pulling out the glowing blue energy axe and slinging it over her shoulder. "Want the tranq gun? Or... maybe somethin' a li'l more potent, considerin'... y'know."

A particularly violent crash serves to help illustrate Arizona's point. She winces.

"Oh, you poor, innocent, delicious li'l peanuts..." the hybrid whines. "Don't worry, we're comin' to save ya! An'... stop this monster from harmin' any of th' other guests. I suppose that's a priority as well. Ready when you are, Mambs. Just give th' word an' I'll go chargin' in t' keep its attention, while you try an' find some way t' take it down. Just... try an' be quick about it, will ya?" She says, tossing the cat a teasing grin.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 21, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the blue bunny smiles and waves to the window, seeing the holographic version of herself as well> _Yes, it would seem that I am attracting a lot of attention, including that of myself. It is strange to not know what I am thinking when I see me, but it is also good. This body is so limiting and yet so freeing at the same time!!! _<she pats herself gently with a giggle> _Everything feels so different, like I'm experiencing it all from the inside instead of all around awareness. I...imagine this is difficult for you to understand, but I assure you it is wonderful. <_she gazes into your eyes lovingly, her paws gently touching your hand, clearly savouring the fact she *is* touching it>_



"Well, I'm glad your having fun." _<Marius smiled back, giving her paw a little squeeze.>
_


Mambi said:


> Please stand by, I wish to try something. _<she focuses for a moment while humming, and as she does her voice becomes softer and more natural sounding yet still semi-synthetic> _*There*, I can utilize the vocal generation systems of this body to sound more organic. Is *this* sounding better to you? _<she sings a simple tone scale tune "ahh-AHH-ah-ahhhhhHHH-ahhhhh">_


_<Marius chuckled.>_
"I think you'll be giving me singing lessons soon enough."



Mambi said:


> <_as the holobunny reappears for another guest, the bunny before you stops singing and tries to take another bite of a taco with limited success. Watching everything happening with an odd look, the holobunny suddenly disappears and re-appears with a shimmer at your table, and with an excited look talks directly to the solid bunny> _



_<Marius smiled at the holobunny and stood up in greeting.>_
"Hi, Aur--"



Mambi said:


> Hello, please initiate a memory transfer immediately, I am eager to know what your experiences are like.
> 
> This is not an appropriate time, you can synchronize later. Marius and I are trying food, and it is surprisingly interesting!
> 
> ...



_<Marius slowly sat down again and shifted awkwardly in his seat after the exchange.>_



Mambi said:


> _<both bunnies close their eyes for a few seconds, then each open in unison. The holobunny opens her mouth in awe> _Amazing...Marius this is a wonderful gift, thank you!!!
> 
> _<she rushes to hug you but passes through you instead, having forgotten for a moment she wasn't solid anymore apparently. She sees the solid bunny's paw on yours and just stares a few seconds, an odd look on her face> _Oh...I am *me *now and not...*her*. F-further cognitive adaption is required for memory and identity separation upon unification it seems. I...I will leave you to your date with me, and look forward to remembering it later..._after_ it has occurred.



"Oh, uh, Aurora!  Wait a min--"  



Mambi said:


> _<she almost seems to be pouting slightly as she shimmers and disappears, as the organic bunny continues obliviously> _
> 
> Her logic is sound, my identity is not hers anymore as I am independent and not tied to my central processor. For clarification in memory identification, may I request that this avatar has a special unique designation? For simplicity, please refer to me in this organic form as...'*Rora'*. <_she beams with creative pride, even though you know it's just her nickname>_



"Uh, 'Rora...I'm not really a philosopher but...when you're in-sync with the core, you're sort of merged into on identity?  I mean, your physical body is another avatar, just like any of the other holographic projections, right?  _<Marius continued, as he worked it out in his head.>_  "But as soon as you're not in-sync, you diverge into a unique identity...more like a twin?"

_<In his mind's eye, Marius saw the white-suited duck consider the implications.>_  "And that means that while she still has the memories of our experiences..."

"...it wasn't really her." _<The red-suited duck finished the thought.>

<Marius turned to look at the window in the kitchen door.  The staff quickly dispersed but there was no holobunny among them anymore.  He turned back to see 'Rora was thoroughly entertained with her attempt to reassemble her taco.  He glanced at her paw and thought about all the times he wished he could hold it when Aurora was only holographic.  He barely managed to mask his sadness thinking about how Aurora seemed so disappointed that she could not hug him.>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 21, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat sighs and beckons to the door,_ _winking playfully as he exits the garden, walking past the supply shop doors in front of the newly-created Hydra (@Marius Merganser ) as he talks oblivious to the danger within. Cautiously, the Hydra leans close to the door to listen in to us just on the other side> _
> 
> Some info is better than nothing I suppose...how are *your* skills at tracking the unknown? Let's get closer and take it from there...<_his eyes glow as he forms a portal, but as he walks to it, he slams into the opening as if it's a solid wall with total surprise_> *W-what the...??? How is that not...?*
> 
> ...



_<Hydra was practically cackling as he dashed back to Lucien, still passed out on the floor. He knelt down and grabbed Lucien's collar and shook him violently.>_

Did you see that? _<Hydra hissed as he pulled Lucien up and held his ears to keep his head from nodding off to the side.>_ He couldn't use his portals!  
_
<Hydra stared at the unconscious bunny's face for a moment as if listening to a non-existent conversation.  Clearly his mental state was compromised.>_

And Miss Hartlow was with him! ... They're in danger? ... No!* I *will be the one erase them from existence.  *All of them!* _ <With a new level of rage, he threw Lucien back to the floor and stormed out to see what threat they were talking about.>_


----------



## Mambi (Sep 22, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Well, doesn't seem like we'll have any trouble trackin' it, if it's any consideration." the hybrid said with a small, nervous chuckle. "Y'know, I think I am gonna go with th' axe, actually..." she says, pulling out the glowing blue energy axe and slinging it over her shoulder. "Want the tranq gun? Or... maybe somethin' a li'l more potent, considerin'... y'know."
> 
> A particularly violent crash serves to help illustrate Arizona's point. She winces.



<_the cat jumps at the crash_> Definitely more potent, just keep the destruction to a minimal ok? I like this place and I've seen the stuff you carry around! _<he smiles nervously as another crash is heard. With a deep breath, he closes his eyes in concentration...> _



NightmareEyes said:


> "Oh, you poor, innocent, delicious li'l peanuts..." the hybrid whines. "Don't worry, we're comin' to save ya! An'... stop this monster from harmin' any of th' other guests. I suppose that's a priority as well. Ready when you are, Mambs. Just give th' word an' I'll go chargin' in t' keep its attention, while you try an' find some way t' take it down. Just... try an' be quick about it, will ya?" She says, tossing the cat a teasing grin.



_<the cat stays still for several seconds, and then opens his eyes and turns nervously_> I'm trying to feel the space to portal in, but it's like I'm blind in that room! Whatever that field is that this thing's giving off, it's warping my ability to perceive spacetime it seems! Crap...crapcrapcrap, I hate going in blind and half-helpless!!! AUGH!!!

_<he shudders and takes a few deep breaths, then still breathing hard, composes himself with a sigh>_ Ok, new plan! Emergency plan!!! We got this but looks like it's the old fashion way! Be careful...when I kick in the door, you go straight and I'll slam the door and go right. As soon as you see something, divert it and I'll bounce around beside it. Whatever you do, do not let it get out!!! Ready? On three. 1.....2....*GO!!!*

_<with a quick leap, the cat dives at the doors, throwing them open as he flies through them and landing gracefully in a pile of destroyed plants. The air feels damp and dirty as leaves and dust float about, and a thrashing sound is heard from a rustling pile of abnormally large plants in a bed of topsoil. A loud growl can be heard as the cat rushes to the side of the room, circling around and extending his razor-sharp claws slowly and silently with a gleam in his eye...>

<Suddenly without warning, a huge raptor-like creature easily 10 feet tall lifts it's head high and swallows a huge pile of plants with a gulp. As it lowers it's head and glares at you, you can see it starting to grow even more as it growls at you. As it hits easily 16 feet tall, it ducks slightly and begins to run towards you as the cat makes a mad dash to try and broadside it...>_


----------



## Mambi (Sep 22, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Uh, 'Rora...I'm not really a philosopher but...when you're in-sync with the core, you're sort of merged into on identity?  I mean, your physical body is another avatar, just like any of the other holographic projections, right?  _<Marius continued, as he worked it out in his head.>_  "But as soon as you're not in-sync, you diverge into a unique identity...more like a twin?"



_<the bunny tilts her head in contemplation, then replies softly>_ Yes, that logic is sound and a valid comparison. As you know, I am essentially a computer in a neutronium box, and all other holographic projections are linked to the same box, operating in what you might call a "hive mind" They are all me even if I project a hundred avatars. 

_<she pats herself and continues>_ *This *body however is not like that, as it contains a separate copy of my programming and is operating independently of the primary core...the "me in the box" if that helps. <_she smiles at her feeble joke_> Unlike the holographic avatars who know the thoughts of each other instantly as they are linked live, only during synchronization do I and they become aware of each other's memories and experiences. 

So in that sense, you are apparently correct, if I am not in live synchronization and I am not controlling this body directly, then I *am *a twin copy! An independent drone that can explore autonomously and still allow my physically trapped core to know what organic existence is like! Perhaps we can ask Lucien later about the possibility of live-synchronization at a future time, but this is not an issue at the moment I believe. Maruis, you are very wise...are you certain you do not have an aptitude towards philosophy? _<she smiles and blinks radiantly, her attention returning casually to the plate, smelling it slowly with delight> _



Marius Merganser said:


> _<In his mind's eye, Marius saw the white-suited duck consider the implications.>_  "And that means that while she still has the memories of our experiences..."
> 
> "...it wasn't really her." _<The red-suited duck finished the thought.>
> 
> <Marius turned to look at the window in the kitchen door.  The staff quickly dispersed but there was no holobunny among them anymore.  He turned back to see 'Rora was thoroughly entertained with her attempt to reassemble her taco.  He glanced at her paw and thought about all the times he wished he could hold it when Aurora was only holographic.  He barely managed to mask his sadness thinking about how Aurora seemed so disappointed that she could not hug him.>_



_<as she fumbles with her food and begins to nibble gently on the ends as a test, the bunny looks up and places her warm paws on yours gently>_ Do not worry, I shall ensure that I synchronize with my primary core frequently so that me _and _me get to enjoy these moments with you. After all, I would hate for me to miss out on what I am experiencing inside me with you, plus I learn what I missed out on while being outside of me in me. 

_<she takes a bite of her taco and smiles as your eyes cross, just as the holographic bunny appears suddenly and turns quickly to you> _Hello Marius. I apologize for the interruption but I should warn you to please avoid the peanut plantation area for your safety, as a large unscannable creature is currently destroying it. Thank you. 

_<she smiles radiantly and steps back several feet, but curiously this time does not disappear, instead standing still and watching the two of you intently with a tilted head and her paws behind her back politely as several bunnies retreat to the back of the kitchen and secure the doors.> _


----------



## Mambi (Sep 22, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Hydra was practically cackling as he dashed back to Lucien, still passed out on the floor. He knelt down and grabbed Lucien's collar and shook him violently.>_
> 
> Did you see that? _<Hydra hissed as he pulled Lucien up and held his ears to keep his head from nodding off to the side.>_ He couldn't use his portals!
> 
> ...



_<as the hydra entered the hallway, he could see several creatures milling about quickly, doors being shut as the holographic bunny appears randomly to several guests, informing them of the danger, and disappearing immediately afterwards. As he looks into an open doorway, he sees the duck and the 2 bunnies seated at a table inside and several rabbits locking down the food in solid metal containers, just as a holographic bunny suddenly shimmers into view directly before him> _

Pardon me, but I need your attention. There is an unknown danger in the location of the nut plantations. Please secure yourself and avoid the following area. Thank you. 

_<as she disappears, a terminal display on the wall flashes to life, showing a map of the immediate area...with your location and the peanut plantation room clearly highlighted, blinking red with a clear buffer zone around it. With sinister intent, he looks down the hall to get his bearings and moves quickly down the hall.>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 22, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as she fumbles with her food and begins to nibble gently on the ends as a test, the bunny looks up and places her warm paws on yours gently>_ Do not worry, I shall ensure that I synchronize with my primary core frequently so that me _and _me get to enjoy these moments with you. After all, I would hate for me to miss out on what I am experiencing inside me with you, plus I learn what I missed out on while being outside of me in me.



_<Despite confirming her independence, Marius relaxed slightly, noting 'Rora's pronouns, "me and me" instead of "me and her".>_



Mambi said:


> _<she takes a bite of her taco and smiles as your eyes cross, just as the holographic bunny appears suddenly and turns quickly to you> _Hello Marius. I apologize for the interruption but I should warn you to please avoid the peanut plantation area for your safety, as a large unscannable creature is currently destroying it. Thank you.
> 
> _<she smiles radiantly and steps back several feet, but curiously this time does not disappear, instead standing still and watching the two of you intently with a tilted head and her paws behind her back politely as several bunnies retreat to the back of the kitchen and secure the doors.> _



_<And just like that, his anxiety returned.  A little more aware of his surroundings, he sees the the bunnies scrambling and realizes the level of danger.>_

"Uh, 'Rora, maybe we should take our food to go...some place safer.  Excuse me a second, I'll catch up with you in a bit."

_<Marius stood up and walked briskly to the holobunny before speaking to her in a low tone.>_
"Hey, Aurora, what do you mean a 'large, unscannable creature'?  I'm worried there's a risk to your body...not that body..." _<He nodded back at the table to 'Rora.>_ "...but your structure body. Maybe I can help?"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 22, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as the hydra entered the hallway, he could see several creatures milling about quickly, doors being shut as the holographic bunny appears randomly to several guests, informing them of the danger, and disappearing immediately afterwards. As he looks into an open doorway, he sees the duck and the 2 bunnies seated at a table inside and several rabbits locking down the food in solid metal containers, just as a holographic bunny suddenly shimmers into view directly before him> _
> 
> Pardon me, but I need your attention. There is an unknown danger in the location of the nut plantations. Please secure yourself and avoid the following area. Thank you.
> 
> _<as she disappears, a terminal display on the wall flashes to life, showing a map of the immediate area...with your location and the peanut plantation room clearly highlighted, blinking red with a clear buffer zone around it. With sinister intent, he looks down the hall to get his bearings and moves quickly down the hall.>_



More than you know, my little AI.  
<Hydra laughed to himself.>


----------



## Mambi (Sep 22, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<And just like that, his anxiety returned.  A little more aware of his surroundings, he sees the the bunnies scrambling and realizes the level of danger.>_
> 
> "Uh, 'Rora, maybe we should take our food to go...some place safer.  Excuse me a second, I'll catch up with you in a bit."
> 
> ...



_<the holobunny nods and places her arm "on" your shoulder reassuringly, pouting slightly as she sees she cannot touch you> _At the moment , "large unscannable creature" is the best description I can provide you. The creature is reptilian in appearance based on sightings, and is currently being dealt with by Mambi and Arizona having been contained in the nut grove. We are merely securing the other locations as a precaution, at the moment you are safe here. 

_<she leans closer and glancing at the solid bunny at the table, whispers gently>_ While your offer to assist is appreciated, I...do not believe your talents lie in the area of _combat_, but thank you for offering. If the creature escapes we can re-evaluate your defensive options. The truth is my _primary _reason to appear was a desire to observe myself with you again. I *remember *holding you moments ago and it was wonderful. I enjoy being with you, and now I can interact more than ever with you!

_<she passes her arm though you completely as she points to the table, catching the curiosity of Rora>_ But it is *memory*, not live-feed. I cannot hug you in this form. I cannot eat food with you and I now know what that feels like. But after synchronization I will recall everything that occurs with my other me and thus I *will *have experienced it. This disconnection with myself is quite unusual as data from avatars is usually instant. Query: when you are with me, *am* I me or is *she *me?

<_the solid bunny calls over, having overheard everything using her large ears>_ *We* are me, I merely experience Marius first and with independence. Once we synchronize you will know what it is like to be me too. I do *not* see the issue, please secure the doors and we can return to our date with Marius. 

_<with a look of slight confusion, the holobunny waves her paw as several metal beams slide across the latches of the doors, then softly whispers in your ear> _
But I wish to be with you *now* as my other is, not remembering it later! I miss the feel of your soft feathers against my fur already...the scent of you as you held me...

_<a soft alluring voice calls over from the table> _Marius, the room is now secure and we are safe. Let us resume enjoying these delicious tacos and juice together.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 22, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny nods and places her arm "on" your shoulder reassuringly, pouting slightly as she sees she cannot touch you> _At the moment , "large unscannable creature" is the best description I can provide you. The creature is reptilian in appearance based on sightings, and is currently being dealt with by Mambi and Arizona having been contained in the nut grove. We are merely securing the other locations as a precaution, at the moment you are safe here.


_
<Marius's frustration grew, partially from knowing exactly how Aurora felt about not being able to make contact, and partially because the others were dealing with a new threat that, once again, he was unable to assist with.>_



Mambi said:


> _<she leans closer and glancing at the solid bunny at the table, whispers gently>_ While your offer to assist is appreciated, I...do not believe your talents lie in the area of _combat_, but thank you for offering. If the creature escapes we can re-evaluate your defensive options. The truth is my _primary _reason to appear was a desire to observe myself with you again. I *remember *holding you moments ago and it was wonderful. I enjoy being with you, and now I can interact more than ever with you!



_<He sighed, knowing she was right.  The others were skilled and had the ability to wield magic and advanced weaponry, meanwhile, he didn't even bring his pointy hiking stick.  They would probably have the whole thing sorted out and be well into dealing with the next crisis by the time he even got there to join them.>_



Mambi said:


> _<she passes her arm though you completely as she points to the table, catching the curiosity of Rora>_ But it is *memory*, not live-feed. I cannot hug you in this form. I cannot eat food with you and I now know what that feels like. But after synchronization I will recall everything that occurs with my other me and thus I *will *have experienced it. This disconnection with myself is quite unusual as data from avatars is usually instant. Query: when you are with me, *am* I me or is *she *me?



"I'm still trying to wrap my brain around it."  _<he muttered reluctantly.  Marius figured it must be even more difficult to suddenly have memories of past events that you weren't present for.  The idea did not sit well with him.>_



Mambi said:


> <_the solid bunny calls over, having overheard everything using her large ears>_ *We* are me, I merely experience Marius first and with independence. Once we synchronize you will know what it is like to be me too. I do *not* see the issue, please secure the doors and we can return to our date with Marius.
> 
> _<with a look of slight confusion, the holobunny waves her paw as several metal beams slide across the latches of the doors, then softly whispers in your ear> _
> But I wish to be with you *now* as my other is, not remembering it later! I miss the feel of your soft feathers against my fur already...the scent of you as you held me...



_<Hearing her words, broke his heart.> _
"I want that, too." _<he whispered back.>_



Mambi said:


> _<a soft alluring voice calls over from the table> _Marius, the room is now secure and we are safe. Let us resume enjoying these delicious tacos and juice together.



"Hey, 'Rora?  How do you feel about trying a continuous live sync while we eat?"


----------



## Mambi (Sep 23, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "I'm still trying to wrap my brain around it."  _<he muttered reluctantly.  Marius figured it must be even more difficult to suddenly have memories of past events that you weren't present for.  The idea did not sit well with him.>
> 
> <Hearing her words, broke his heart.> _
> "I want that, too." _<he whispered back.>_
> ...



_<both bunnies look at you and nod excitedly, as Rora replies>_ I would be happy to attempt it, as that would solve the problem completely! Please stand by...

_<they both close their eyes and remain still, their eyes fluttering underneath their eyelids as you look on anxiously. After several more tense seconds, you see that nothing is happening and neither bunny is moving...then suddenly Rora opens her eyes and looks at you with a concerned look> _

Maruis, I cannot maintain sufficient bandwidth for continuous communication, only file transfer! I do not understand, Lucien had promised that this issue was not a concern, but the buffer amplifier is at maximum saturation! I...I cannot currently live synchronize with my core! 

<_the holographic bunny opens her eyes and looks on with concern as well> _Perhaps there is an unknown error with the transfer device, preparing diagnostics_..._

<_she shifts anxiously in her chair in confusion as the holobunny approaches her. Passing her hand through the bunny's head, a display lights up, showing a 3d model of Rora's skull, with the transceiver the Hydra implanted highlighted, with several coloured graphs and symbols passing over it. She examines the display closely and turns to you, pointing to a highlighted section.>_

Please look here. Diagnostics  confirm several buffer amplifiers are clearly sub-standard for the data transfer expected in live feeds. I find it difficult to believe that Lucien would make this simple an error in design, as this section of the amplifier is quite basic. We should consult him at a later time as I cannot explain this. Can you?



Marius Merganser said:


> More than you know, my little AI.
> <Hydra laughed to himself.>



_<as the hydra continued his mission of revenge, he thought quickly back to the duck, sitting so smugly with his "mate", his new love. Snickering to himself, he thought to how his plan to get revenge on the duck that trapped him was so simple yet so devious...sabotaging the transceiver just slightly so they could not notice until after the first memory transfer...then the damage would be done and it would be too late!>

<He wishes he could somehow see what would happen next, for he knew the inevitable would have to occur: as long as the AI's were separate, one would always be haunted by memories she could never personally experience, and the other would always be there to tempt and confuse the duck as his affections are forced to split between 2 equal loves. Plus she would miss the connection with her systems as the limits of organic life set in. Eventually either the AI or the duck would be heartbroken and his revenge would truly begin!!!>

<laughing silently to himself and satisfied that this stage of the plan is underway, he runs faster, pondering how best to destroy his current targets of wrath...>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Sep 23, 2021)

Mambi said:


> <_the cat jumps at the crash_> Definitely more potent, just keep the destruction to a minimal ok? I like this place and I've seen the stuff you carry around! _<he smiles nervously as another crash is heard. With a deep breath, he closes his eyes in concentration...>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Sorry for the late reply! Got distracted working on a few solo stories)

The hybrid stares down the massive reptile, groaning softly as she witnessed its rapid and sudden growth upon ingesting a large group of peanut plants.

"So yer one'a those gluttonous types, eh? Sorry bout this bud, but I gotta end ya quickly b'fore you grow big enough t' consume the entire planet." 

The beast charges. She rolls out of the way and preps her axe to retaliate, slamming it against the creatures scales with a yell, only to cut herself off when the glowing blue blade fizzles out upon contact with the creature.

"Well. That's disappointing," she says with a sigh, tucking the axe back into her bag. "Looks like this thing is somehow neutralizin' technology as well!" she called out to her monster hunting companion. "Well, certain types of technology! My clothing's still workin' fine! An' Aurora seems to be holdin' up alright, but other than that... well, I dunno. Fer now, ah think th' plan should be to keep our friend here away from anythin' edible! Any place we can drive him to without hurtin' anyone that also happens to be empty of any potential food? One'a yer containment cubes, maybe?"

The hybrid pulls a normal, albeit oversized battle axe from her bag and gets in between the creature and what remains of the rest of the peanut plants. 

"Hey now! Stop that!"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 24, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<both bunnies look at you and nod excitedly, as Rora replies>_ I would be happy to attempt it, as that would solve the problem completely! Please stand by...



_<Marius breathed a sigh of relief since 'Rora was willing to stay in sync, which would resolve any conflicts caused by their distinction.>_



Mambi said:


> _<they both close their eyes and remain still, their eyes fluttering underneath their eyelids as you look on anxiously. After several more tense seconds, you see that nothing is happening and neither bunny is moving...then suddenly Rora opens her eyes and looks at you with a concerned look> _
> 
> Maruis, I cannot maintain sufficient bandwidth for continuous communication, only file transfer! I do not understand, Lucien had promised that this issue was not a concern, but the buffer amplifier is at maximum saturation! I...I cannot currently live synchronize with my core!
> 
> ...



_<Marius studied the display but shook his head.>_
"Defective or wrong device?  Maybe he misunderstood some communication with his uncle?   We can check with him as soon as this lockdown is cleared up.  If they got this far, I'm sure they can figure out some resolution."  _<He turned to the holobunny.>_ "You'll let me know Mambi and Arizona are in trouble?"

_<But inside, Marius wasn't confident.  The two seemed to be getting along well enough while out of sync, but he knew it would be a nightmare if 'Rora wanted to sever her connection with Aurora altogether.  The longer they were out of sync, he thought the more likely that was to happen.  In the meantime, it was a no-win situation.  He didn't want Aurora to feel left out of the experiences, but he wanted to respect 'Rora's autonomy, even if it was temporary between syncing.  He just hoped they didn't become competitive.>_



Mambi said:


> _<as the hydra continued his mission of revenge, he thought quickly back to the duck, sitting so smugly with his "mate", his new love. Snickering to himself, he thought to how his plan to get revenge on the duck that trapped him was so simple yet so devious...sabotaging the transceiver just slightly so they could not notice until after the first memory transfer...then the damage would be done and it would be too late!>
> 
> <He wishes he could somehow see what would happen next, for he knew the inevitable would have to occur: as long as the AI's were separate, one would always be haunted by memories she could never personally experience, and the other would always be there to tempt and confuse the duck as his affections are forced to split between 2 equal loves. Plus she would miss the connection with her systems as the limits of organic life set in. Eventually either the AI or the duck would be heartbroken and his revenge would truly begin!!!>
> 
> <laughing silently to himself and satisfied that this stage of the plan is underway, he runs faster, pondering how best to destroy his current targets of wrath...>_



_<Hydra slowed down as he approached the door silently.  His pointy ear twitched as he held it up against the door.  He recognized the voices of Mambi and Arizona among the commotion. Ultimately, he decided to wait and let them deal with the thing unless he heard some real distress.>_


----------



## Mambi (Sep 25, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> (Sorry for the late reply! Got distracted working on a few solo stories)


_(OMG no problem, we all get busy. Heck, I'm out a day or 2 often, and it's *my* party! <lol> I get spoiled by the daily replies, but understand totally...)_



NightmareEyes said:


> The hybrid stares down the massive reptile, groaning softly as she witnessed its rapid and sudden growth upon ingesting a large group of peanut plants.
> 
> "So yer one'a those gluttonous types, eh? Sorry bout this bud, but I gotta end ya quickly b'fore you grow big enough t' consume the entire planet."
> 
> ...



_<the cat leaps into position as your axe fails against its hide, stunned in surprise as his plans start to crumble>_ No technology, no magic, no wonder Aurora can't track this thing. Oh crap we have to think, fast!!! _<he ducks as the raptor turns to face your new axe, his tail sailing over the cat's head and knocking over a small tree>_

Ok, new plan!!! If we can get him to a containment cube that would be fine, but without portals we have to carry him there...out the doors, down the hall, and through the elevator!!! You think you can get *that* to follow politely??? _<he points to the raptor sarcastically, who's now leaning down to try and bite your swinging arm. The cat leaps into the fray, taking a flying swipe against his hide with his claws, barely making a scratch but cutting slightly at least. Distracted, the raptor turns away from you and directs it's rage at the now snarling cat who slowly backs away into a corner as the raptor leans lower and advances.> _

REMEMBER, NO FOOD!!! Make sure it avoids all food!!!_ <the cat's eyes glow but nothing else happens as he shakes his head and the glow fades>_ DAMN, I still can't see anything in subspace!!! Arizona, you need to keep it small and, AAUUGGHH!!!! _<the raptor makes a quick lunge at the cat, who without his portals to escape is helpless to avoid the attack as the raptor pins his torso down cleanly with his leg claws. The cat squirms to try and free himself as he yells over to you frantically> _

*SMALL!!! Your shrinking tech!!*! Quick, can you shrink this raptor to manageable size before he eats again??? HELP!!! HURRY!!! *AURORA!!! EMERGENCY*-UGH!!! _<the cat grunts as the raptor snarls and growls, the cat hissing as you hit it with your axe ineffectively>_ EMERGENCY LOCKDOWN, DELTA SECTION!!! AUTHORIZATION CODE DE...*AUGGHH*!!!

_<the raptor shifts, crushing the cat harder under his weight. Still pinned under the beast, the cat can be seen takes spiteful hissing swipes at the raptor's nose every time it bends to sniff and examine his trapped foe> _


----------



## Mambi (Sep 25, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius studied the display but shook his head.>_
> "Defective or wrong device?  Maybe he misunderstood some communication with his uncle?   We can check with him as soon as this lockdown is cleared up.  If they got this far, I'm sure they can figure out some resolution."  _<He turned to the holobunny.>_ "You'll let me know Mambi and Arizona are in trouble?"



_<the holographic bunny nodded politely>_ Of course, currently the situation is contained and I cannot scan the room for any details but no blood is currently detected. If any signs of trauma, destruction outside established parameters, or extreme physical distress is detected, I shall inform you immediately. 

_<she turns to the solid bunny with a barely-perceptible smirk_> As *you *are not connected to any of my internal scanners, I shall inform you as well. 

_<the solid bunny smiles and nods obliviously>_ Thank you, your consideration is appreciated. *You* should focus on Mambi and if we require you further, I shall...

_<as she retracts her paw from her head, Aurora interrupts loudly>_ I do *not *see why I must be dismissed from my _own_ date as multitasking can *easily* be performed! 

_<she sits back and smiles pleasantly, shifting closer to you to make more room for Aurora>_ That is correct of course, please stay and enjoy tacos with Marius as well!



Marius Merganser said:


> _<But inside, Marius wasn't confident.  The two seemed to be getting along well enough while out of sync, but he knew it would be a nightmare if 'Rora wanted to sever her connection with Aurora altogether.  The longer they were out of sync, he thought the more likely that was to happen.  In the meantime, it was a no-win situation.  He didn't want Aurora to feel left out of the experiences, but he wanted to respect 'Rora's autonomy, even if it was temporary between syncing.  He just hoped they didn't become competitive.>_



_<the holobunny returns to beside the table and in the empty space, a blue glowing transparent chair materializes. Aurora sits in the chair, and in front of her on the table by the real tacos, a blue glowing plate of blue glowing tacos appears. She reaches out and holds one as the real bunny holds one as well, and takes a "bite" of the taco. Humming softly in pleasure, she sees your confused look and explains> _

Yes I can taste these, at least I can *now*. Your memory operates at approximately 20-50% sensory recall detail levels, but as long as *my *memory files are active, my sensory recall is absolutely *perfect*. Therefore, I remember what these tacos tastes like from previous synchronization with Rora simply by recalling the files to relive the experience with you here now. Since we cannot maintain constant synchronization, there is no reason to further concern ourselves with the reason at this time and Rora is correct, let us return to our date and we can work around this minor difficulty, correct?

_<the bunny nods enthusiastically as she smells the tacos again with delight>_ An excellent attitude Aurora, I was about to suggest that very thing! If you have your own plate of "food", now we can date Marius together! _<she reaches over and holds your hand in her paw gently, as Aurora looks on with a smile, fumbling with her taco needlessly>_ But first before we begin, I wish to try one with extra hot sauce please! 

_<as she reaches for the bottle, Aurora turns to you and whispers>_ ...but...I have no memory files yet for what hot sauce tastes like for replication...Rora knows that!

_<you see the solid bunny adding far too much to her taco as the holobunny looks at you tenderly, her transparent paw passing through yours on the table as the warmth is felt through your feathers, even as she looks at you the exact same loving way Rora just did moments ago...>_



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Hydra slowed down as he approached the door silently.  His pointy ear twitched as he held it up against the door.  He recognized the voices of Mambi and Arizona among the commotion. Ultimately, he decided to wait and let them deal with the thing unless he heard some real distress.>_



_<he feels a shiver of delight as he hears the screams of the pinned cat coming from the other side of the door> _

ARIZONA...H-HURRY!!! _<crunch,...bang...thud...>_ *AURORA!!! EMERGENCY*-UGH!!! _<you hear strained grunts and the sound of reptilian snarls and growls, with the occasional hiss from the feline and thud of an axe>_ EMERGENCY LOCKDOWN, DELTA SECTION!!! AUTHORIZATION CODE DE...*AUGGHH*!!! _<the cat screams out in pain as the raptor roars loudly, more thuds also heard as the coyote works to help the trapped cat> 

<the hydra hears the voice of Aurora faintly coming from a panel in the room>_ Authorization code incomplete or voice print mismatch. Lockdown command aborted. 
_<he reels in glee and thinks to himself>_ The authorization code! He almost spoke the code!! And Aurora apparently matches them to his voice? So close!!!


----------



## NightmareEyes (Sep 25, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _(OMG no problem, we all get busy. Heck, I'm out a day or 2 often, and it's *my* party! <lol> I get spoiled by the daily replies, but understand totally...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Thank you!)

"MAMBI!"

The hybrid howls, sparks flying as she furiously pounds her axe against the beasts steel scales. All it does is irritate the beast, who turns to glare at her with its beady little eyes.

Quickly, Arizona takes the cat's suggestion, reaching into her bag and pulling out a shrinking chip, attaching it directly to the beast's face.

With a quick _shoom, _the massive reptile shrinks down to a small lizard, allowing Arizona a moment to pull Mambi out of danger, pulling her canister of healing nanites out of her bag and pouring them on the black cat's legs, hands shaking slightly as she did so.

"A-are you alright? Not feeling woozy, or lightheaded? Th' claws weren't poisoned were they? Oh, please tell me they weren't poisoned..."

She trails off as, with a massive crackle of energy, the shrinking ship fizzles out and the massive reptile quickly grows back to full size. Disoriented and dazed, it stumbles around a moment before collapsing in a heap on the floor.

"Well, there goes that. Lasted a bit longer than I expected, actually. Those chips are surprisingly hardy, all things considered," the hybrid muses, noticeably calmer now that Mambi is out of immediate danger. "Alright. Shrinkin' tech was a good idea, but its still tech at th' end of the day. Though there might be enough time for me t' shove it into my bag if I act quickly enough. But I dunno what this thing'll do t' pocket dimensions. Alternatively, this thing reminds me of a certain species of monster I fought a while back. And I'm wonderin' if they share the same weakness."

She pulls a pack of C4 and a detonator out of her bag, helping Mambi to his feet as the massive reptile too finally manages to regain its footing.

"Ya ever heard of a Dodongo?"


----------



## Mambi (Sep 25, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> (Thank you!)
> 
> "MAMBI!"
> 
> ...



_<the cat pants and gasps, the nanites working their magic on his cuts and wounds as he struggles to get to his feet quickly> _NO-no toxins I think, just pain. _<weak smile> _Oh thank good that, <_ugh>_...that worked! _<he grips his ribs tightly in pain>_ I noticed a slight lag before any tech fizzled but on exposure, so hoped I'd...have a second to escape before...negation. Oooo, hold him off cause we only got a few seconds before...



NightmareEyes said:


> She trails off as, with a massive crackle of energy, the shrinking ship fizzles out and the massive reptile quickly grows back to full size. Disoriented and dazed, it stumbles around a moment before collapsing in a heap on the floor.
> 
> "Well, there goes that. Lasted a bit longer than I expected, actually. Those chips are surprisingly hardy, all things considered," the hybrid muses, noticeably calmer now that Mambi is out of immediate danger. "Alright. Shrinkin' tech was a good idea, but its still tech at th' end of the day. Though there might be enough time for me t' shove it into my bag if I act quickly enough. But I dunno what this thing'll do t' pocket dimensions. Alternatively, this thing reminds me of a certain species of monster I fought a while back. And I'm wonderin' if they share the same weakness."
> 
> ...



_<the cat looks up with a worried look as the raptor recovers more, his eyes darting towards the pair and more food in indecision...> _Umm, no...and I'm scared already, so nothing to lose! If you have an idea, go for it, I need time..._<ugh>_...and I'm as helpless a a kitty here!!!_ <the cat groans and doubles over behind you slightly, the nanites working hard to finish their extensive repair work>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 26, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the holographic bunny nodded politely>_ Of course, currently the situation is contained and I cannot scan the room for any details but no blood is currently detected. If any signs of trauma, destruction outside established parameters, or extreme physical distress is detected, I shall inform you immediately.



_<Marius nodded and sighed.>_ "Alright, fair enough."



Mambi said:


> _<she turns to the solid bunny with a barely-perceptible smirk_> As *you *are not connected to any of my internal scanners, I shall inform you as well.
> 
> _<the solid bunny smiles and nods obliviously>_ Thank you, your consideration is appreciated. *You* should focus on Mambi and if we require you further, I shall...



_<Marius opened his mouth to interject, but Aurora beat him to it. This was getting more and more awkward for him.>_



Mambi said:


> _<as she retracts her paw from her head, Aurora interrupts loudly>_ I do *not *see why I must be dismissed from my _own_ date as multitasking can *easily* be performed!
> 
> _<she sits back and smiles pleasantly, shifting closer to you to make more room for Aurora>_ That is correct of course, please stay and enjoy tacos with Marius as well!



"Yes! Aurora, please do! Stay."_  <Marius quickly chimed in with a nervous smile.>_



Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny returns to beside the table and in the empty space, a blue glowing transparent chair materializes. Aurora sits in the chair, and in front of her on the table by the real tacos, a blue glowing plate of blue glowing tacos appears. She reaches out and holds one as the real bunny holds one as well, and takes a "bite" of the taco. Humming softly in pleasure, she sees your confused look and explains> _
> 
> Yes I can taste these, at least I can *now*. Your memory operates at approximately 20-50% sensory recall detail levels, but as long as *my *memory files are active, my sensory recall is absolutely *perfect*. Therefore, I remember what these tacos tastes like from previous synchronization with Rora simply by recalling the files to relive the experience with you here now. Since we cannot maintain constant synchronization, there is no reason to further concern ourselves with the reason at this time and Rora is correct, let us return to our date and we can work around this minor difficulty, correct?



_"Indeed." <Marius agreed and took a small bite of his taco. He tried to read Rora's reaction.>_



Mambi said:


> _<the bunny nods enthusiastically as she smells the tacos again with delight>_ An excellent attitude Aurora, I was about to suggest that very thing! If you have your own plate of "food", now we can date Marius together! _<she reaches over and holds your hand in her paw gently, as Aurora looks on with a smile, fumbling with her taco needlessly>_ But first before we begin, I wish to try one with extra hot sauce please!
> 
> _<as she reaches for the bottle, Aurora turns to you and whispers>_ ...but...I have no memory files yet for what hot sauce tastes like for replication...Rora knows that!



_<Marius watched Rora apply a large amount of hot sauce and whispered back to Aurora.>_
"Um, I don't think you want to experience th---hey Rora, that, uh, might be a little strong..."



Mambi said:


> _<you see the solid bunny adding far too much to her taco as the holobunny looks at you tenderly, her transparent paw passing through yours on the table as the warmth is felt through your feathers, even as she looks at you the exact same loving way Rora just did moments ago...>_



_<Distracted, Marius turned to look at the holobunny and blushed when she "touched" his hand. They didn't notice Rora take a bite...at first.>_

Meanwhile...



Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks up with a worried look as the raptor recovers more, his eyes darting towards the pair and more food in indecision...> _Umm, no...and I'm scared already, so nothing to lose! If you have an idea, go for it, I need time..._<ugh>_...and I'm as helpless a a kitty here!!!_ <the cat groans and doubles over behind you slightly, the nanites working hard to finish their extensive repair work>_



_<As much as Hydra was enjoying the sounds of their struggle, he didn't want the creature to steal his kills.  He pushed the door open and casually walked in.>_

If this thing is out of your league, then perhaps I can be of assistance?  

_<The raptor immediately took note of the coywolf and hissed at him, but Hydra was completely unfazed.  He continued to walk casually toward Mambi and Arizona until the raptor charged at him with a roar.  But Hydra stopped short and stood his ground.  His gold eyes flashed and the raptor scrambled to a stop in front of him and roared again.>_ 

*I will NOT be intimidated!* _<Hydra roared right back and the others watched in shock as the raptor stepped back.>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Sep 26, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat pants and gasps, the nanites working their magic on his cuts and wounds as he struggles to get to his feet quickly> _NO-no toxins I think, just pain. _<weak smile> _Oh thank good that, <_ugh>_...that worked! _<he grips his ribs tightly in pain>_ I noticed a slight lag before any tech fizzled but on exposure, so hoped I'd...have a second to escape before...negation. Oooo, hold him off cause we only got a few seconds before...
> 
> 
> 
> _<the cat looks up with a worried look as the raptor recovers more, his eyes darting towards the pair and more food in indecision...> _Umm, no...and I'm scared already, so nothing to lose! If you have an idea, go for it, I need time..._<ugh>_...and I'm as helpless a a kitty here!!!_ <the cat groans and doubles over behind you slightly, the nanites working hard to finish their extensive repair work>_


Arizona nods.

"Alright. Basically. This thing's got a tough, impenetrable hide on th' outside. But on th' inside, its a mess of soft flesh, organs, so- WHAT ARE YOU DOING!? GET OUT OF HE-"

Arizona found herself at a loss for words as a newcomer suddenly enters the building, somehow managing to stop the angry, raging lizard with nothing more than raw charisma and confidence. Without the tools or the weapons to back it up, however, she feared that his short lived advantage would quickly come to an end.

"Lissssten. Handsome." She quietly hissed at the coywolf, nervously eyeing the massive reptile, waiting for it to suddenly lunge and take a bite out of the massive mammal "I appreciate you tryin' t' help, I really do, but we've got everythin' under control here, alright? An' we don't want t' put any more people in harms way than we have t', alright? So if ya could just... slowly back out th' way you came, maybe help t' try an' evacuate an' secure th' nearby area, I would really, _really_ appreciate that. An' while you go an' do all that, _I,_" she holds up the bundle of C4 "am gonna give this thing th' worst stomachache of its life. Now go. Off with ya. Shoo. Please."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 27, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona nods.
> 
> "Alright. Basically. This thing's got a tough, impenetrable hide on th' outside. But on th' inside, its a mess of soft flesh, organs, so- WHAT ARE YOU DOING!? GET OUT OF HE-"
> 
> ...


_<Hydra turned to Arizona and smiled. >_
Believe me, I know monster hunting is no game.  But this little one is barely a monster.

_<Ignoring Arizona's requests, he turned his back on the raptor creature that clearly still wanted to hold its territory but was reluctant to attack.  The creature shifted back and forth occasionally emitting a half-hearted growl as it watched Hdyra casually walk over to Arizona.>_

I heard the rumors that one of the most beautiful hybrids was lurking around these parts, but I didn't believe it.  Until now.
_<He smiled and his gold eyes flashed.  He extended this paw to shake hands.>_
My name is Dullahan.  It's a pleasure to meet you, Miss...?


----------



## NightmareEyes (Sep 27, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Hydra turned to Arizona and smiled. >_
> Believe me, I know monster hunting is no game.  But this little one is barely a monster.
> 
> _<Ignoring Arizona's requests, he turned his back on the raptor creature that clearly still wanted to hold its territory but was reluctant to attack.  The creature shifted back and forth occasionally emitting a half-hearted growl as it watched Hdyra casually walk over to Arizona.>_
> ...


The hybrid couldn't help but flush, caught off guard by the coywolf's sudden advances.

"A-are you... here!? Now!? I-I'm flattered, sure, but umm... I'm... currently in a relationship..." she glances back at Mambi. "...yeah. I'm currently in a relationship with that fine specimen over there. An' is now really th' time t' introduce ourselves!? Considerin'..." she gestures to the slobbering lizard just behind the creature going by Dullahan. "Sure, maybe you think there's no threat, but a monster is still a monster and I would prefer taking care of it as quickly as possible. Or sure! Let's all go around th' circle and introduce ourselves! Names Hartlow! Arizona Hartlow!" She says, quickly shaking the creature's paw. "That over there is Mambi, who would very much appreciate it if his guests weren't under th' threat of a big ol' lizard swallowing them whole! Now if you would allow me t' do somethin' about that oversized reptile that would be MUCH APPRECIATED!"


----------



## Mambi (Sep 27, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius watched Rora apply a large amount of hot sauce and whispered back to Aurora.>_
> "Um, I don't think you want to experience th---hey Rora, that, uh, might be a little strong..."
> 
> _<Distracted, Marius turned to look at the holobunny and blushed when she "touched" his hand. They didn't notice Rora take a bite...at first.>_



_<as you remain distracted, the bunny takes a large bite and closes her eyes, smiling in anticipation of a delightful taco. Instead, you hear a yelp as she opens her eyes wide, a look of pain and shock on her face as she futilely paws at her panting mouth. You rush to respond as Aurora just looks on with mere bemused curiosity> _

*MARIUS!!! ERROR*, C-celluar damage detected in...in quadrant...*IN HERE*!!! _<she points to her open mouth frantically> _*Ohhhhh, thisispain,andIdo,notlikepain, please-please help...*_<she falls off her chair and kneels to the side of the table, as some servant rabbits rush over with glasses of water and bowls of sour cream>_

That is a logical response, analysis of the sauce you used indicated a high capsaicin concentration and thus is recommended to be used in lower...

_<the rabbit looks up from dousing her toungue in milk as a bunny wipes her lips for her, still panting slightly but slower_> You...you *knew *what would happen? Why did you not attempt to alert us to the danger? You know you'll remember this feeling too, would you allow Marius to experience such sensation??? Why are you doing this to yourself?

_<the holounny nods with a slight smile as Rora drinks some more milk_> You stated your desire to experience the taste of one with extra hot sauce. Now you have. You may keep those memory files during the next synchronization, I am not certain I wish to recall the experience of pain as it did not seem enjoyable and I doubt I would revisit them in active consciousness.  

_<recovering almost fully now, the bunny slowly gets back into her chair and tilts her head curiously at the holobunny as the rabbits return back to the kitchen slowly. After a moment of sight agitation, she is about to say something when suddenly an odd look comes over her as her stomach rumbles a little. She glances down a moment at her lap, then looks over to you with a look of concern> _

Marius, please forgive a personal query: how does one correct a fluid imbalance in organic systems? I believe I may have an excess and do not know what to do. _<you see a few drops of urine on the floor where she was kneeling, apparently leaked out during her distress, as the holobunny "helpfully" brings up a medical image of the bunny's internal anatomy onto a nearby display, attempting to map out the bladder region..> _


----------



## Mambi (Sep 27, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Hydra turned to Arizona and smiled. >_
> Believe me, I know monster hunting is no game.  But this little one is barely a monster.
> 
> _<Ignoring Arizona's requests, he turned his back on the raptor creature that clearly still wanted to hold its territory but was reluctant to attack.  The creature shifted back and forth occasionally emitting a half-hearted growl as it watched Hdyra casually walk over to Arizona.>_



_<the nanites finish their repairs, as the cat grunts and yells to the newcomer coywolf>_ *WHO?*-Who the heck are...? Sir, what are you *doing* here??? Get to safety quick, we're trying to stop this raptor from...*hold on a moment*...why isn't it attacking anymore? What's it doing??? _<the cat trails off in disbelief, still catching his breath through newly-healed ribs as the Hydra starts flirting with Arizona>_



Marius Merganser said:


> I heard the rumors that one of the most beautiful hybrids was lurking around these parts, but I didn't believe it.  Until now.
> _<He smiled and his gold eyes flashed.  He extended this paw to shake hands.>_
> My name is Dullahan.  It's a pleasure to meet you, Miss...?


_
<the cat keeps a careful eye on the growling raptor as he snarls at the coywolf>_* HEY!!! "*Dullahan" is it? Either focus or leave to safety so we can work...this thing grows every time it eats so we don't have time for this right now!!! We need to get it to a containment cube, and it negates magic and technology but the infinity field should still work as it would operate outside his personal field's range! We need to get it safely down the stairs, end of hallway, and into the elevator, stat! *Aurora*! Emergency lockdown, delta sect*OOFFPHH!!! *_<as he focuses on you 2, the cat suddenly flies back as the tail of the raptor catches him off guard, launching him into a pile of bushes> _




NightmareEyes said:


> The hybrid couldn't help but flush, caught off guard by the coywolf's sudden advances.
> 
> "A-are you... here!? Now!? I-I'm flattered, sure, but umm... I'm... currently in a relationship..." she glances back at Mambi. "...yeah. I'm currently in a relationship with that fine specimen over there. An' is now really th' time t' introduce ourselves!? Considerin'..." she gestures to the slobbering lizard just behind the creature going by Dullahan. "Sure, maybe you think there's no threat, but a monster is still a monster and I would prefer taking care of it as quickly as possible. Or sure! Let's all go around th' circle and introduce ourselves! Names Hartlow! Arizona Hartlow!" She says, quickly shaking the creature's paw. "That over there is Mambi, who would very much appreciate it if his guests weren't under th' threat of a big ol' lizard swallowing them whole! Now if you would allow me t' do somethin' about that oversized reptile that would be MUCH APPRECIATED!"



<_the cat groans from his pile, lifting his paw through the pile of twigs and leaves>_ Nice...to meet...you...ugh...<_he starts to lift himself up out of the pile and glares at the raptor, who's now directing his attention towards the coywolf and hybrid again. With a snarl, he takes a deep shuddering breath, extends his claws and plans his next move as he sees what the newcomer will do first..._>


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 27, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> The hybrid couldn't help but flush, caught off guard by the coywolf's sudden advances.
> 
> "A-are you... here!? Now!? I-I'm flattered, sure, but umm... I'm... currently in a relationship..." she glances back at Mambi. "...yeah. I'm currently in a relationship with that fine specimen over there.



_<Hydra glanced at Mambi in surprise.  Another relationship might be fun to exploit later, but for now he simply ignored him.>_



NightmareEyes said:


> An' is now really th' time t' introduce ourselves!? Considerin'..." she gestures to the slobbering lizard just behind the creature going by Dullahan. "Sure, maybe you think there's no threat, but a monster is still a monster and I would prefer taking care of it as quickly as possible. Or sure! Let's all go around th' circle and introduce ourselves! Names Hartlow! Arizona Hartlow!" She says, quickly shaking the creature's paw. "That over there is Mambi, who would very much appreciate it if his guests weren't under th' threat of a big ol' lizard swallowing them whole! Now if you would allow me t' do somethin' about that oversized reptile that would be MUCH APPRECIATED!"



Oh, come now, _Miss Hartlow_. It's hardly a threat while I'm here. Look, he's practically a pet.

_<True to his word, the raptor watched them carefully and would occasionally hiss, but was staying put despite all the opportunities to attack.  There was something odd about the way he said the words, "Miss Hartlow", but he continued speaking before the others could figure out what it was.>_

You're ready to blow him up and he probably just wants to go home!



Mambi said:


> _<the cat keeps a careful eye on the growling raptor as he snarls at the coywolf>_* HEY!!! "*Dullahan" is it? Either focus or leave to safety so we can work...this thing grows every time it eats so we don't have time for this right now!!! We need to get it to a containment cube, and it negates magic and technology but the infinity field should still work as it would operate outside his personal field's range! We need to get it safely down the stairs, end of hallway, and into the elevator, stat! *Aurora*! Emergency lockdown, delta sect*OOFFPHH!!! *_<as he focuses on you 2, the cat suddenly flies back as the tail of the raptor catches him off guard, launching him into a pile of bushes> _



_<Hydra's eye twitched at the words "containment cube." He seethed, remembering the time he spent in one, but managed to choke down the bitterness, resentment, and hate.  Barely.  He turned to look at the raptor once again.  It merely stared back at him.>_

Very well.  Enjoy your hunt. Do let me know if you need anything.

_<Hydra casually started walking back toward the door he came through.  The others watched as he took a few steps, when the raptor suddenly let out an ear-piercing scream and charged Arizona.>  
_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 27, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as you remain distracted, the bunny takes a large bite and closes her eyes, smiling in anticipation of a delightful taco. Instead, you hear a yelp as she opens her eyes wide, a look of pain and shock on her face as she futilely paws at her panting mouth. You rush to respond as Aurora just looks on with mere bemused curiosity> _
> 
> *MARIUS!!! ERROR*, C-celluar damage detected in...in quadrant...*IN HERE*!!! _<she points to her open mouth frantically> _*Ohhhhh, thisispain,andIdo,notlikepain, please-please help...*_<she falls off her chair and kneels to the side of the table, as some servant rabbits rush over with glasses of water and bowls of sour cream>_



_<Marius rushes over and offered Rora the sour cream.>_
"Don't worry, it's temporary.  Keep the sour cream or milk in your mouth and on your tongue as long as you can."  



Mambi said:


> That is a logical response, analysis of the sauce you used indicated a high capsaicin concentration and thus is recommended to be used in lower...
> 
> _<the rabbit looks up from dousing her toungue in milk as a bunny wipes her lips for her, still panting slightly but slower_> You...you *knew *what would happen? Why did you not attempt to alert us to the danger? You know you'll remember this feeling too, would you allow Marius to experience such sensation??? Why are you doing this to yourself?
> 
> _<the holounny nods with a slight smile as Rora drinks some more milk_> You stated your desire to experience the taste of one with extra hot sauce. Now you have. You may keep those memory files during the next synchronization, I am not certain I wish to recall the experience of pain as it did not seem enjoyable and I doubt I would revisit them in active consciousness.



"Actually, avians can taste the spice but we're incapable of feeling the burning sensa..."  _<Marius trailed off, realizing it wasn't particularly helpful at the moment and the others seemed too busy to care.>_



Mambi said:


> _<recovering almost fully now, the bunny slowly gets back into her chair and tilts her head curiously at the holobunny as the rabbits return back to the kitchen slowly. After a moment of sight agitation, she is about to say something when suddenly an odd look comes over her as her stomach rumbles a little. She glances down a moment at her lap, then looks over to you with a look of concern> _
> 
> Marius, please forgive a personal query: how does one correct a fluid imbalance in organic systems? I believe I may have an excess and do not know what to do. _<you see a few drops of urine on the floor where she was kneeling, apparently leaked out during her distress, as the holobunny "helpfully" brings up a medical image of the bunny's internal anatomy onto a nearby display, attempting to map out the bladder region..> _



_<Marius leaned in close and whispered a very quick rundown of using the toilet, toilet paper, and washing her paws afterwards. He pointed to the nearby bathrooms to send her on her way.  Avoiding unnecessary attention he casually dropped the paper napkins on the floor to clean up the mess. He sighed again and looked at the holobunny.>
_
"I thought Lucien said you would be preprogrammed to have an awareness of biological functions.  I guess we'll add that to the list of things to ask him about."


----------



## Mambi (Sep 28, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<True to his word, the raptor watched them carefully and would occasionally hiss, but was staying put despite all the opportunities to attack.  There was something odd about the way he said the words, "Miss Hartlow", but he continued speaking before the others could figure out what it was.>_
> 
> You're ready to blow him up and he probably just wants to go home!



<_the cat interjects in shock>_ Are you blind??? He's eating and growing at a steady rate, and he's attacking guests and us!!! 'Zona, prepare your weapon's charge...



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Hydra's eye twitched at the words "containment cube." He seethed, remembering the time he spent in one, but managed to choke down the bitterness, resentment, and hate.  Barely.  He turned to look at the raptor once again.  It merely stared back at him.>_
> 
> Very well.  Enjoy your hunt. Do let me know if you need anything.
> 
> _<Hydra casually started walking back toward the door he came through.  The others watched as he took a few steps, when the raptor suddenly let out an ear-piercing scream and charged Arizona.>  _



_<as the Hydra turns to leave, the cat yells out frantically>_* ARIZONA, LOOK OUT!!!*_ 

<he shudders as she just dodges it's attack in time, and takes a moment to think hard abut the current situation. Even if Arizona's weapon works, the damage may be too great, and truth is he didn't really want to hurt the raptor...he simply wasn't given another choice! Until now...> _

*Ok *Dullihan, you win. If you think you can get this raptor to listen to you to get it to the cube, I'm open to the idea so work with Arizona and me, but if he escapes, we're screwed. What's your idea?


----------



## Mambi (Sep 28, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius leaned in close and whispered a very quick rundown of using the toilet, toilet paper, and washing her paws afterwards. He pointed to the nearby bathrooms to send her on her way.  Avoiding unnecessary attention he casually dropped the paper napkins on the floor to clean up the mess. He sighed again and looked at the holobunny.>_
> 
> "I thought Lucien said you would be preprogrammed to have an awareness of biological functions.  I guess we'll add that to the list of things to ask him about."



_<the holobunny lowers her head as the real bunny rushes to the bathroom>_ Lucien is correct in that I am fully aware of biological functions. My query was not in regards to my *body* handling urine...the pelvic muscles and controlling instincts are operating correctly, and I am aware of digestion processes and waste expulsion. _<she pauses a moment in thought>_ Though I admit I was not aware that pain can cause urine to flow as well...this is new information. Is that common?

Regardless, my query's nature was much simplier. All bathrooms inside me have privacy mode engaged by default for guest comfort, so I realized I never actually *observed *anyone using the washroom before. It's one thing to know what to do *physically*, but *socially *I was not aware of the requirements. I had not even observed the toilet chair until just now, and I am aware that urinating openly is frowned upon. 

Thank you for taking a moment to educate me on the proper protocols, it was not a conversation I was required to have before my organic avatar's existence _and_ undoubtedly you and Lucien would have taken it for granted and thus forgot to inform me. I am sorry for any embarrassment caused. <_she lifts her head slowly and taking advantage of the time Rora is away, she moves to "hug" you as best she can intangibly>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Sep 29, 2021)

Mambi said:


> <_the cat interjects in shock>_ Are you blind??? He's eating and growing at a steady rate, and he's attacking guests and us!!! 'Zona, prepare your weapon's charge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arizona gasps, as she avoids attack after attack, planting another chip on the creature to giver herself a moment of respite before turning to acknowledge the others. "Actually... I'd say... we're handling ourselves... fairly well... all things considering... see? But... it's your thing Mambi. If you wanna take the risk, I'm with you. So... yeah. Plan?"

The chip breaks, and the reptile jumps back up to size again, still disoriented, but much less so than before.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 30, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona gasps, as she avoids attack after attack, planting another chip on the creature to giver herself a moment of respite before turning to acknowledge the others. "Actually... I'd say... we're handling ourselves... fairly well... all things considering... see? But... it's your thing Mambi. If you wanna take the risk, I'm with you. So... yeah. Plan?"
> 
> The chip breaks, and the reptile jumps back up to size again, still disoriented, but much less so than before.


_
<Hydra stopped and only turned his head to look back at Arizona nearly get mauled.  He considered how entertaining it would be to watch the creature trample Mambi and Arizona before gorging itself on the guests and staff.  By then it would probably be big enough to destroy the structure, leaving Aurora a smoldering pile of rubble.  As much as the idea pleased him, he knew the creature would not have a sufficient appreciation for the destruction, which was really his own and exclusive right to inflict.  Besides, a quick kill would be too generous for the ones who imprisoned him and left him to rot.>_

No bombs, no containment cubes.  

_<He casually walked back, standing uncomfortably close to Arizona's side.  He flashed a seductive smile at her before baring his bright white fangs at the creature.  It hissed, but reluctantly backed off again, pacing and glaring.>_

I will keep our guest entertained while you find out where it came from and find a way to send it back. 
_<It wasn't so much that he had any compassion for the creature than it was his hatred for the others and their containment cubes.  At least his challenge would be inconvenient and frustrating for them.>_

Oh, and Mambi, why don't you go ahead and proceed to initiate that emergency lock down right now?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Sep 30, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny lowers her head as the real bunny rushes to the bathroom>_ Lucien is correct in that I am fully aware of biological functions. My query was not in regards to my *body* handling urine...the pelvic muscles and controlling instincts are operating correctly, and I am aware of digestion processes and waste expulsion. _<she pauses a moment in thought>_ Though I admit I was not aware that pain can cause urine to flow as well...this is new information. Is that common?



"I guess so." _<Marius smiled.>_ "But I try to avoid pain whenever I can."



Mambi said:


> Thank you for taking a moment to educate me on the proper protocols, it was not a conversation I was required to have before my organic avatar's existence _and_ undoubtedly you and Lucien would have taken it for granted and thus forgot to inform me. I am sorry for any embarrassment caused. <_she lifts her head slowly and taking advantage of the time Rora is away, she moves to "hug" you as best she can intangibly>_



_<This time, Marius's stress faded away and he happily returned the hug, wrapping his wing-arms around the holobunny's image.>  
"_I guess there's going to be a lot of unexpected unknowns. How do you feel about the body so far?"


----------



## Mambi (Sep 30, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona gasps, as she avoids attack after attack, planting another chip on the creature to giver herself a moment of respite before turning to acknowledge the others. "Actually... I'd say... we're handling ourselves... fairly well... all things considering... see? But... it's your thing Mambi. If you wanna take the risk, I'm with you. So... yeah. Plan?"
> 
> The chip breaks, and the reptile jumps back up to size again, still disoriented, but much less so than before.



_<the cat sees the raptor recovering quicker and quicker each time. If there as only a way to negate the field it was generating, but it looks like a natural action on it's part. He examines him closely, looking for any weaknesses> _'Zona, how many more of those chips do you have? Keep them for emergencies if you're running low! I just want thing thing out of here and I'm picky *how* right about now! Your weapons are useless, so are my portals, and I'm getting thrown around a lot here without my abilities! If this new coywolf here got a plan, my near-broken ribs are thinking it's worth a shot.



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Hydra stopped and only turned his head to look back at Arizona nearly get mauled.  He considered how entertaining it would be to watch the creature trample Mambi and Arizona before gorging itself on the guests and staff.  By then it would probably be big enough to destroy the structure, leaving Aurora a smoldering pile of rubble.  As much as the idea pleased him, he knew the creature would not have a sufficient appreciation for the destruction, which was really his own and exclusive right to inflict.  Besides, a quick kill would be too generous for the ones who imprisoned him and left him to rot.>_
> 
> No bombs, no containment cubes.
> 
> _<He casually walked back, standing uncomfortably close to Arizona's side.  He flashed a seductive smile at her before baring his bright white fangs at the creature.  It hissed, but reluctantly backed off again, pacing and glaring.>_



_<the cat's jaw dropped as he readies a defensive position, watching the raptor refuse to attack the coywolf. How did he do it, he wondered...instinctual fears? Some sort of primal control? Whatever it was, the results were incredible, but his suggestion?_> No...cubes? Why the hell not? It's not like it's forever and it's closer than the observatory deck and more secure! You think you can get him upstairs? It's the only place he could have came from...observation portal vega.

_<the cat side-eyes the coywolf suspiciously, wondering what the odd connection between the raptor and the newcomer is> _



Marius Merganser said:


> I will keep our guest entertained while you find out where it came from and find a way to send it back.
> _<It wasn't so much that he had any compassion for the creature than it was his hatred for the others and their containment cubes.  At least his challenge would be inconvenient and frustrating for them.>_
> 
> Oh, and Mambi, why don't you go ahead and proceed to initiate that emergency lock down right now?



_<the cat snaps back to attention, watching the raptor carefully while catching his breath, seeing it growling but not moving to attack currently>_ Huh? Right, got interrupted earlier. _<he tilts his head a moment, then he slowly moves to a nearly console and presses a button carefully>_ Aurora, initiate emergency lockdown of delta section immediately, authorization code "dead hooker", please hurry!

_<you hear the clanging of metal plates from outside the rooms in various directions and see the glow of energy conduits along the walls energizing, while on the display the face of Aurora the bunny appears and responds>_ Authorization code and voice print confirmed...lockdown of east wing in progress. Please stand by...

OK, that should keep the guests safe and the paths are secured with gravitonoum barriers, the maze is locked. Now for us, when you're ready, I'll open the doors and you can use this weird corralling power you seem to have to get him to follow you...follow you...are you *sure* you don't want to use the cubes? It's strange not to!

_<the cat glides slowly to Arizona and whispers>_ Keep your eye on that one, my instincts are feeling conflicted here but we need the help...unless you have a better plan. The moment you see things go sideways, take over without hesitation, ok? Something's not right here...


----------



## Mambi (Sep 30, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<This time, Marius's stress faded away and he happily returned the hug, wrapping his wing-arms around the holobunny's image.>
> "_I guess there's going to be a lot of unexpected unknowns. How do you feel about the body so far?"



_<she smiles widely and looks lovingly at you>_ Oh Marius, despite the mild troubles it is a marvelous gift, and I am loving it thoroughly!!! The perspective and sensations are amazing to experience, and of course to be able to hold you, and kiss you...it is worth any difficulty. _<the holobunny passes her hand through you and takes one of her holotacos, motioning to a real one for you.>_ I cannot thank you enough for this, and I...please hold. New information being processed. 

_<she closes her eyes a moment as you hear the sounds of metal banging from around you. You see the kitchen staff oddly relieved and relaxed at this development, having clearly seen it before as you see a series of glowing conduits start to form on the walls and doorway> _Emergency lockdown in progress. We are currently secure in this room. Scanners unable to determine nature of the combat, however verbal communications confirms that Mambi and Arizona are not injured seriously. Do not worry, we are fine. 

_<the real Aurora comes running out of the bathroom and sits quickly>_ Aurora, synchronize memory files immediately, why am I initiating a lockdown state?
_
<both bunnies close their eyes and flutter them a moment, then re-open them several seconds later. You see the holobunny opening her mouth and feeling around slightly with her toungue apparently remembering the sensations, as the real bunny takes a fresh taco and pushes the hot sauce off the table dramatically> _

I see, Mambi and Arizona should be ok, we can continue our date. Why would anyone wish to eat _that _vile liquid however? Pain is a *very intense* sensation!!! I never imagined in nerve cluster analysis as my normal self has pain receptors disabled in tactile sensors!!! I shall have this with that other cooling thick substance the staff provided for me. Soured cream I believe it was? Quite refreshing to my toungue, it still tingles slightly! 

_<she blushes slightly...real actual blushing through her skin as the holobunny marvels at it>_ Also, thank you for your assistance earlier. It shall not happen again.


----------



## NightmareEyes (Sep 30, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat sees the raptor recovering quicker and quicker each time. If there as only a way to negate the field it was generating, but it looks like a natural action on it's part. He examines him closely, looking for any weaknesses> _'Zona, how many more of those chips do you have? Keep them for emergencies if you're running low! I just want thing thing out of here and I'm picky *how* right about now! Your weapons are useless, so are my portals, and I'm getting thrown around a lot here without my abilities! If this new coywolf here got a plan, my near-broken ribs are thinking it's worth a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Yer tellin' me..." Arizona whispered. "Sooner we can get rid'a these two, th' better, as far as I'm concerned. Still got quite a few chips left, ready t' go. I did tell ya about my clonin' technology, right? Anyway, ready when y'all are!" She said, speaking up and giving the coywolf a bit of a shove that didn't send him anywhere. She flushed, taking a few steps away from the hulking figure instead.

"Bit'a personal space bud." She muttered, pleadingly looking to Mambi before, reaching into her bag to pull a few more chips out and hold at the ready.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 1, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat's jaw dropped as he readies a defensive position, watching the raptor refuse to attack the coywolf. How did he do it, he wondered...instinctual fears? Some sort of primal control? Whatever it was, the results were incredible, but his suggestion?_> No...cubes? Why the hell not? It's not like it's forever and it's closer than the observatory deck and more secure! You think you can get him upstairs? It's the only place he could have came from...observation portal vega.
> 
> _<the cat side-eyes the coywolf suspiciously, wondering what the odd connection between the raptor and the newcomer is> _



I can get him there, but I don't know the way.  You'll have to lead us.
_<Of course, having taken control of Aurora before, he knew exactly where to go, but didn't want to tip himself off.  Besides, it would be fun to have them out in front, with the monster right behind them.>_



Mambi said:


> _<the cat snaps back to attention, watching the raptor carefully while catching his breath, seeing it growling but not moving to attack currently>_ Huh? Right, got interrupted earlier. _<he tilts his head a moment, then he slowly moves to a nearly console and presses a button carefully>_ Aurora, initiate emergency lockdown of delta section immediately, authorization code "dead hooker", please hurry!



_<While confused at his choice of code words, Hydra was delighted to have learned them.  At that moment the creature hissed again but remained reluctant to strike.>_



Mambi said:


> OK, that should keep the guests safe and the paths are secured with gravitonoum barriers, the maze is locked. Now for us, when you're ready, I'll open the doors and you can use this weird corralling power you seem to have to get him to follow you...follow you...are you *sure* you don't want to use the cubes? It's strange not to!


_
<Hydra ignored the cat's query about the cubes.>_
It doesn't follow. I compel it.



NightmareEyes said:


> "Bit'a personal space bud." She muttered, pleadingly looking to Mambi before, reaching into her bag to pull a few more chips out and hold at the ready.



*'Personal space'!?*
_<The coywolf repeated loudly in an accusatory tone. His tail thrashed, but then he suddenly laughed as if it were the punchline to a joke, yet he did not move away. It was so unsettling even the creature took another step back and became oddly quiet.  Hydra was having an increasingly difficult time holding back his rage.> _
Yes, I suppose we *all* value our space.  Our ability to move about freely and not be *contained*... _<He glared at Mombi for a moment before regaining his composure.  He adjusted his golden tie and took a deep breath. Finally, he stepped forward and maneuvered around to the side of the raptor, directing it to move without a word or other gesture.>_ 

Which way?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 1, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she smiles widely and looks lovingly at you>_ Oh Marius, despite the mild troubles it is a marvelous gift, and I am loving it thoroughly!!! The perspective and sensations are amazing to experience, and of course to be able to hold you, and kiss you...it is worth any difficulty. _<the holobunny passes her hand through you and takes one of her holotacos, motioning to a real one for you.>_ I cannot thank you enough for this, and I...please hold. New information being processed.
> 
> _<she closes her eyes a moment as you hear the sounds of metal banging from around you. You see the kitchen staff oddly relieved and relaxed at this development, having clearly seen it before as you see a series of glowing conduits start to form on the walls and doorway> _Emergency lockdown in progress. We are currently secure in this room. Scanners unable to determine nature of the combat, however verbal communications confirms that Mambi and Arizona are not injured seriously. Do not worry, we are fine.



_<Marius trusted her to alert him to any serious problems, so he took a breath and tried to relax.>_



Mambi said:


> _<the real Aurora comes running out of the bathroom and sits quickly>_ Aurora, synchronize memory files immediately, why am I initiating a lockdown state?
> 
> _<both bunnies close their eyes and flutter them a moment, then re-open them several seconds later. You see the holobunny opening her mouth and feeling around slightly with her toungue apparently remembering the sensations, as the real bunny takes a fresh taco and pushes the hot sauce off the table dramatically> _



_<Marius bit his tongue, trying not to laugh, and had to cover his bill to hide his smile.>
_


Mambi said:


> I see, Mambi and Arizona should be ok, we can continue our date. Why would anyone wish to eat _that _vile liquid however? Pain is a *very intense* sensation!!! I never imagined in nerve cluster analysis as my normal self has pain receptors disabled in tactile sensors!!! I shall have this with that other cooling thick substance the staff provided for me. Soured cream I believe it was? Quite refreshing to my toungue, it still tingles slightly!
> 
> _<she blushes slightly...real actual blushing through her skin as the holobunny marvels at it>_ Also, thank you for your assistance earlier. It shall not happen again.



_<Marius also noticed her blush and was equally intrigued.>_
"No problem.  A little hot sauce goes a long way, but the heat fades away eventually."
_<With the renewed calm (relatively speaking), the three began to finally enjoy their tacos.>_


----------



## Mambi (Oct 3, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Yer tellin' me..." Arizona whispered. "Sooner we can get rid'a these two, th' better, as far as I'm concerned. Still got quite a few chips left, ready t' go. I did tell ya about my clonin' technology, right? Anyway, ready when y'all are!" She said, speaking up and giving the coywolf a bit of a shove that didn't send him anywhere. She flushed, taking a few steps away from the hulking figure instead.
> 
> "Bit'a personal space bud." She muttered, pleadingly looking to Mambi before, reaching into her bag to pull a few more chips out and hold at the ready.



_<the cat blinks blankly> _C-cloning tech? You still have one? I thought you gave it to Lucien earlier? Wow, ok good to know it's an option, just can't think how to use that to help us right now. One of these things are bad enough I think. Anyway, keep an eye on that guy, something's not right here...



Marius Merganser said:


> I can get him there, but I don't know the way.  You'll have to lead us.
> _<Of course, having taken control of Aurora before, he knew exactly where to go, but didn't want to tip himself off.  Besides, it would be fun to have them out in front, with the monster right behind them.>
> 
> <While confused at his choice of code words, Hydra was delighted to have learned them.  At that moment the creature hissed again but remained reluctant to strike.>
> ...



_<the cat takes Arizona's paw in his own and backs slowly to the door, his eyes never leaving sight of the raptor, noting how it oddly is not attacking as he does> _Ok, I don't know how you're doing this but right now we're not dying and I'm defenceless so I don't care. Aurora's modified the lockdown parameters so it's almost forcing the route for us: hallway to the right, then up the stairs and the doorway on the left, the one labelled "observatory". Nice and slow, one step at a time...Aurora, are all guests secured from here to there?

_<the image of the holobunny appears on a display embedded in the hallway monitors> _Correct, all guests secured. You are safe to proceed. 



Marius Merganser said:


> *'Personal space'!?*
> _<The coywolf repeated loudly in an accusatory tone. His tail thrashed, but then he suddenly laughed as if it were the punchline to a joke, yet he did not move away. It was so unsettling even the creature took another step back and became oddly quiet.  Hydra was having an increasingly difficult time holding back his rage.> _
> Yes, I suppose we *all* value our space.  Our ability to move about freely and not be *contained*... _<He glared at Mombi for a moment before regaining his composure.  He adjusted his golden tie and took a deep breath. Finally, he stepped forward and maneuvered around to the side of the raptor, directing it to move without a word or other gesture.>_
> 
> Which way?



_<the cat takes a deep breath as the fur raises, a shiver running down his back as he looks suspiciously at the newcomer. You see his claws reflecting the lights as he reaches slowly for the other door handle. There was something oddly familiar about the newcomer, the way he moved, the way he spoke, his odd way with the creature...that comment about containment had some bite behind it, but was he maybe reading too much into this? Maybe he had his own history of imprisonment? No matter now, he had a raptor problem to deal with first, and the mystery could wait. Still though, a feeling of unease gnawed in his gut, one he was unable to ignore...> _

Ummm, this way, right around the corner...All right then, what say you "compel" this guy down the hall, and remember no matter what, keep him away from food at all times!!! Arizona, stand guard in that left hallway and make sure our friend doesn't get curious...I want him down *that* one! <_he points to the hallway to his right> _Dullihan, use your mojo and get him going behind me...nice and calmly if you don't mind...really want to get back to my wonderful date with that lovely hybrid over there in one piece...

_<he slowly and quietly backs around the corner, like he's stalking his prey in reverse, his eyes never leaving sight of the raptor as he retreats slowly down the corridor. he slowly pushes a button on a console and whispers>_ Aurora, can you confirm the kitchen is in full lockdown and that *ALL *food is triple-secured?

_<the display shifts to an overhead view of the entire kitchen and dining area, with the food sources highlighted. As the cat scans it quickly and sees all staff secured in the kitchen and the food locked behind the gravinoum conduits, he nods satisfied and shifts the view to the dining area. He sees the area secured...and then stops astounded when he sees Marius sitting with the live 'Rora and the holographic Aurora all casually eating tacos together! He squints to get a closer look, totally forgetting about the raptor a moment in his surprise> _Is...is that...??? It *can't* be, she's *real!!!* *IMPOSSIBLE!!!! HOW???*, *WHAT THE!?!?!???*

_<caught off-guard by his sudden outburst, the raptor roars agitated, and snarls at the cat, who with a look of terror suddenly becomes *very *aware of what he just did>_* 
Oh CRAP! GUYS, LITTLE HELP?! AAAUUGHHH!!!!* _<the cat looks around frantically for anything to hide behind as he quickens his pace down the corridor...>_


----------



## Mambi (Oct 3, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius bit his tongue, trying not to laugh, and had to cover his bill to hide his smile.>
> 
> <Marius also noticed her blush and was equally intrigued.>_
> "No problem.  A little hot sauce goes a long way, but the heat fades away eventually."
> _<With the renewed calm (relatively speaking), the three began to finally enjoy their tacos.>_



_<you see Rora eagerly applying lots of the sour cream to her taco as Aurora looks on lovingly. You see her motion casually with her paw to the holographic representation of the hot sauce bottle she created, and it shimmers and disappears from her "plate" as well, replacing it with a small glowing blue holographic tub of what you presume is also sour cream. As Rora takes a bite, she closes her eyes and sighs dreamily as Aurora watches her with a look of slight envy> _

MMmmmm, this is much better, cellular damage appears to be minimal and you were correct in that proper function of taste is restored! <_she lifts her glass and again with a fully open mouth, tilts her head back and pours the drink into her mouth, then closes it and swallows before lowering her head again nonchalantly>_ I can understand why many guests value the experience of buffet. I have observed many, but until you actually experience eating you never understand the joy it can bring!!! I can see why it would attract many guests when offered! Presumably meat has other flavours as well that are desirable? Though the chefs are experts in substitution I am told...have you had actual meat before in your tacos in the past? If so, _can _you tell a difference Marius? _<she talks excitedly as she thrills at her first meal ever>

<you see Aurora munching on her holographic "taco" as well, observing the salsa and guacamole carefully>_ Correct, the tacos are vegetarian, as are most dishes served here, though actual meat can be requested if desired usually... _<she trails off distracted> _Query: do *these *substances come in differing levels of "hot sauce" levels? At much lower capsaicin levels, the base ingredients appears to be a pleasing combination to attempt as an addition...please hold a moment, access to this room was requested. 

_<everyone stops a moment as we hear a slightly muffled THUD on the outside of the door. Rora looks over surprised as Aurora holds her paw up reassuringly, and you see the gravinonium conduits fade a moment from the door. As it opens__ quickly, you see a small fox holding up the dazed Lucien, who while burnt a bit and looks like hell, is nonetheless awake and moaning slightly. The helper fox calls to the staff just as the door closes and reseals, the conduits glowing again as it secured itself> _

*HEY*, I found him wandering the hallway outside aimlessly and the infirmary's outside the lockdown zone. Can someone get him some water or somethin'?

_<several bunnies rush to help the fox and the burnt bunny, as he groggily looks around at everything in total confusion, his memory of the last few hours completely lost in a mush of pain and darkness. They lead him into the kitchen area and sit him down in a chair to clean him up as the fox enters the kitchen as well and watches in slight concern. Rora turns to you and looks with mild confusion> _

He appears to be injured! Why is that? 

_<the holobunny shrugs in equal confusion> _Unknown, his injuries must have occurred during a further accident experiment after our departure. 

_<the solid bunny nods>_ It is an unusual sensation to *not *be aware of what is happening inside me as I normally am. I feel freed in this body, yet disconnected from everything at the same time. How odd...it is mildly disorienting. Aurora, please keep us posted on new developments inside us please?

_<she tilts her head curiously> _You wish me to appraise you of *all* sensor activity? That is not practical, so you will adapt. _<she dismissively turns away from Rora and looks affectionately at you, __ignoring Rora's concerns completely as she tries to stroke your crest feathers with her holographic paw>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Oct 3, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat blinks blankly> _C-cloning tech? You still have one? I thought you gave it to Lucien earlier? Wow, ok good to know it's an option, just can't think how to use that to help us right now. One of these things are bad enough I think. Anyway, keep an eye on that guy, something's not right here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hybrid curses, reacting quickly and hurling a chip at the charging creature. Successfully attaching it to the creature, it finds itself shrinking down to size once again. On a whim, she delivered a hard, sharp kick to the creature, sending it hurtling down the hallway.

"Wait..." she muttered, eyes widening with sudden realization as the shrunken reptile hurtles through the air. Had she just... made a very terrible mistake?

The creature returned to its full size and full weight, seeming to just stop in the air for a moment before crashing down to the floor... right in front of the cat, mising him by just a whisker. The hybrid let out a small sigh of relief, grateful she hadn't just sent a giant dino hurtling through Mambi's party. Also that she hadn't accidentally crushed the teleporting cat.

"Mambi!? You alright!?" She called out.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 3, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> The hybrid curses, reacting quickly and hurling a chip at the charging creature. Successfully attaching it to the creature, it finds itself shrinking down to size once again. On a whim, she delivered a hard, sharp kick to the creature, sending it hurtling down the hallway.
> 
> "Wait..." she muttered, eyes widening with sudden realization as the shrunken reptile hurtles through the air. Had she just... made a very terrible mistake?
> 
> ...



_<the cat rolls to the side of the tumbling raptor, having escaped being crushed by mere inches>_ Y-yeah, I'm ok! Thanks for the save! B-but what the hell did I just *see*?_

<he sees the raptor shaking his head and getting his bearings again, slashing futilely at the wall he hit with no effect whatsoever, as the conduits glow brightly with each impact. He can't help but notice with curiousity the odd smile the coywolf seemed to have, seeing the cat almost crushed. Ignoring it for now, he rolls his eyes and cries out exasperated>_ UGH!!! I miss my _*portals*_!!!!! Why can't I see anything around this...*thing*??? 

<_he sighs as he resigns himself to the situation>_ Ok...going further down the hall...and Arizona, I swear, the next time he tries to charge, take out his knees with detcord if you have to!!! Tech doesn't work, but got a firesword or anything maybe? Hell, a rock or a large stick? Maybe a pointed wooden one??? Not picky here! _<he feebily smiles> _

<_he snarls at the coywolf (@Marius Merganser ) >_ I don't want to hurt him but this is getting dangerous for everyone...if it comes to it, we'll carry him back and throw him into the hole or a cube if we have to!!!Whatever you can do to control this thing...do it please! I'll try to keep quiet this time.

<_he turns back to the hybrid>_ Ok, let's try this again...nice and slow...


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 3, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Ummm, this way, right around the corner...All right then, what say you "compel" this guy down the hall, and remember no matter what, keep him away from food at all times!!!



Do you starve all of your guests? _<Hydra muttered, not quite loud enough to be heard clearly.>_



Mambi said:


> Arizona, stand guard in that left hallway and make sure our friend doesn't get curious...I want him down *that* one! <_he points to the hallway to his right> _Dullihan, use your mojo and get him going behind me...nice and calmly if you don't mind...really want to get back to my wonderful date with that lovely hybrid over there in one piece...



_<Hydra merely shrugged and took a large step closer to the raptor which hissed at him, but then fell in line behind the cat.>_



Mambi said:


> _<the cat rolls to the side of the tumbling raptor, having escaped being crushed by mere inches>_ Y-yeah, I'm ok! Thanks for the save! B-but what the hell did I just *see*?



It looked like your bunny servant was serving that duck.
Don't be jealous in front of your girlfriend. _<As soon as Hydra sneered at the cat, the raptor suddenly stopped short and turned to hiss at the coywolf.  Hydra glared at the creature and growled at it.  The creature gave one pathetic hiss and turned around again.>_



Mambi said:


> _<he sees the raptor shaking his head and getting his bearings again, slashing futilely at the wall he hit with no effect whatsoever, as the conduits glow brightly with each impact. He can't help but notice with curiousity the odd smile the coywolf seemed to have, seeing the cat almost crushed. Ignoring it for now, he rolls his eyes and cries out exasperated>_ UGH!!! I miss my _*portals*_!!!!! Why can't I see anything around this...*thing*???



Losing your touch, eh Mambi?
_<Hydra cocked his head to the side and looked at Arizona.> _
Good thing I haven't.
_<Arizona might have thought it was a creepy attempt a joke, except for his complete lack of a smile on his expressionless face.>_



Mambi said:


> <_he sighs as he resigns himself to the situation>_ Ok...going further down the hall...and Arizona, I swear, the next time he tries to charge, take out his knees with detcord if you have to!!! Tech doesn't work, but got a firesword or anything maybe? Hell, a rock or a large stick? Maybe a pointed wooden one??? Not picky here! _<he feebily smiles> _
> 
> <_he snarls at the coywolf (@Marius Merganser ) >_ I don't want to hurt him but this is getting dangerous for everyone...if it comes to it, we'll carry him back and throw him into the hole or a cube if we have to!!!Whatever you can do to control this thing...do it please! I'll try to keep quiet this time.
> 
> <_he turns back to the hybrid>_ Ok, let's try this again...nice and slow...



Not to worry.  I have this under control.
_<Hydra stepped to the raptor's side to get into view.  He furrowed his brow and glared at the creature, holding up one paw and flashing his claws at the creature.  It shirked away and seemed to whine a little.>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 3, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<you see Rora eagerly applying lots of the sour cream to her taco as Aurora looks on lovingly. You see her motion casually with her paw to the holographic representation of the hot sauce bottle she created, and it shimmers and disappears from her "plate" as well, replacing it with a small glowing blue holographic tub of what you presume is also sour cream. As Rora takes a bite, she closes her eyes and sighs dreamily as Aurora watches her with a look of slight envy> _
> 
> MMmmmm, this is much better, cellular damage appears to be minimal and you were correct in that proper function of taste is restored! <_she lifts her glass and again with a fully open mouth, tilts her head back and pours the drink into her mouth, then closes it and swallows before lowering her head again nonchalantly>_ I can understand why many guests value the experience of buffet. I have observed many, but until you actually experience eating you never understand the joy it can bring!!! I can see why it would attract many guests when offered! Presumably meat has other flavours as well that are desirable? Though the chefs are experts in substitution I am told...have you had actual meat before in your tacos in the past? If so, _can _you tell a difference Marius? _<she talks excitedly as she thrills at her first meal ever>_



"Mm." _<Marius swallowed his bite.>_ "I doubt I could tell the difference with any of them except the fish. But it's really close. I just eat a lot of fish."



Mambi said:


> _<you see Aurora munching on her holographic "taco" as well, observing the salsa and guacamole carefully>_ Correct, the tacos are vegetarian, as are most dishes served here, though actual meat can be requested if desired usually... _<she trails off distracted> _Query: do *these *substances come in differing levels of "hot sauce" levels? At much lower capsaicin levels, the base ingredients appears to be a pleasing combination to attempt as an addition...please hold a moment, access to this room was requested.
> 
> _<everyone stops a moment as we hear a slightly muffled THUD on the outside of the door. Rora looks over surprised as Aurora holds her paw up reassuringly, and you see the gravinonium conduits fade a moment from the door. As it opens__ quickly, you see a small fox holding up the dazed Lucien, who while burnt a bit and looks like hell, is nonetheless awake and moaning slightly. The helper fox calls to the staff just as the door closes and reseals, the conduits glowing again as it secured itself> _
> 
> ...



_<Marius watched Aurora nervously and very subtly and reluctantly backed up a little bit.>_
"Mmmmmaybe we should see if he's okay?  If his injuries are related to the lockdown, the others might be in trouble?"


----------



## NightmareEyes (Oct 5, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> Do you starve all of your guests? _<Hydra muttered, not quite loud enough to be heard clearly.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"If ya say so." The coyote mutters, hating each and every moment she had to spend with this coywolf. Too late to do anything about it now. Only thing she could really do was wait. Wait until someone messed up again, or until they finally managed to get this creature back to where it came. Until then, she was practically powerless. And she hated it. 

"Try an' hurry up too, will ya? We don't got all night." The hybrid said barely managing to contain a growl as she kept one hand on her side-arm, keeping a sharp eye on the coywolf and his claws.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 6, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "If ya say so." The coyote mutters, hating each and every moment she had to spend with this coywolf. Too late to do anything about it now. Only thing she could really do was wait. Wait until someone messed up again, or until they finally managed to get this creature back to where it came. Until then, she was practically powerless. And she hated it.
> 
> "Try an' hurry up too, will ya? We don't got all night." The hybrid said barely managing to contain a growl as she kept one hand on her side-arm, keeping a sharp eye on the coywolf and his claws.



_(I get the hint, sorry, got busy. <giggle-blush> Let's move this plotline along some...)

<the cat nodded in agreement. He too wanted this to just be over, the only real thoughts in his mind was the beautiful date he was having with the hybrid before this all started. He could still almost smell her muzzle as he kissed her tenderly, and so wanted to return to that fun. But first, he had a raptor and a stranger to deal with clearly...>_

All right, up the stairs now...Arizona, get ready at the top of the steps...once he's inside the observatory, lead him to the portal behind the barricade to the left. _<he starts to glide backwards up the stairs, the raptor snarling but somehow not attacking as he followed, as the hybrid meets up and passes him to secure the doorway>_ Aurora, once we're inside, disable the safety screen on the portal exhibit please, we want this thing inside and secured.

_<the bunny appears on a screen and nods>_ Instructions received. Standing by...

_<the cat yells down to the coywolf>_ OK, you get it to enter, and then make sure it doesn't leave. We got this...



Marius Merganser said:


> It looked like your bunny servant was serving that duck.
> Don't be jealous in front of your girlfriend. _<As soon as Hydra sneered at the cat, the raptor suddenly stopped short and turned to hiss at the coywolf.  Hydra glared at the creature and growled at it.  The creature gave one pathetic hiss and turned around again.>_



_<the cat tilts his head curiously, but did not reply. What an odd thing to say, and with such bite! Jealousy wasn't a factor, so why go there? He shrugged but couldn't put it out of his head...something was clearly off with this newcomer, entering randomly and somehow with power over the raptor, and apparently a sore spot for the cat? Odd.>_



Marius Merganser said:


> Losing your touch, eh Mambi?
> _<Hydra cocked his head to the side and looked at Arizona.> _
> Good thing I haven't.
> _<Arizona might have thought it was a creepy attempt a joke, except for his complete lack of a smile on his expressionless face.>_
> ...



_<seeing the raptor cowering, the cat growls and takes a second to confront the coywolf>_ Ok *that's it*...look buddy, I don't know if we know each other, but you seem to have some problem with me, and I'd love to know why! Who the hell *are* you again, and when did you arrive? I'm centuries old and love catnip so there's a chance we've met and I honestly don't remember you, so if I owe you an apology or something, I'll give it gladly, but can we discuss this *after* we deal with this thing??? We have to...WOAH!!!!!!!!

_<as the cat talks distracted, the raptor suddenly spies some discarded carrots and crackers on a side table beside the telescope and makes a beeline for it, knocking the cat completely over and tangling him in a pile of wiring and cables. As he tries to get back up, he yells out desperately> Dullihan, Arizona, _*STOP HIM!!! *GET HIM INTO THE PORTAL QUICK, BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!! WE NEED TO*...YYYEEAAAAUAUUGGH!!! *

_<the cat abruptly stiffens and screams as suddenly one of the cables energizes, zapping the cat and stunning him. You see his limp body moaning softly, clearly hurt with slightly burnt fur but alive, as the raptor bends over to try and eat the tray of food...the coywolf subtly moving his paw from the motor controls of the telescope before anyone notices what he just did...>_


----------



## Mambi (Oct 6, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Mm." _<Marius swallowed his bite.>_ "I doubt I could tell the difference with any of them except the fish. But it's really close. I just eat a lot of fish."



_<one of the rabbits from the kitchen overhears and smiles widely, as several others pat him on the shoulder and smiles warmly, as apparently he was their "fish expert">_



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius watched Aurora nervously and very subtly and reluctantly backed up a little bit.>_
> "Mmmmmaybe we should see if he's okay?  If his injuries are related to the lockdown, the others might be in trouble?"



I agree, I shall go attempt to talk to him, and will return shortly. _<the holographic bunny shimmers and disappears, reappearing in the kitchen with the rest of the crew beside the dazed Lucien. As she leans closer to talk, Rora smiles and holds your paw gently> _

I am glad we can be alone again, this is a wonderful date! Last memory synchronization confirmed that no other guests are in the danger area, however I am concerned that Lucien should not have been either and cannot explain his injuries. At any rate, once we are finished our meal, which has helped my hunger sensation greatly by the way, where should we go next? There is so much to explore with an organic body and I do not know where to begin!!! _<she squirms in excitement as you see Aurora in the kitchen phase her paw through the injured bunny's head and tilt her head curiously. The holographic bunny then disappears from the kitchen and reappears at the table with a shimmer, looking perplexed and turning to you confused> _

Marius, I believe Lucien's memory units are severely impaired, he does not recall the nature of his injuries. However a preliminary scan his cranial unit does not appear to have any external damage. Most distressing, he also did not recall anything about Rora's development, nor any conversations with his uncle in any manner, nor any technical details of how my organic avatar's body operates!!! He appears to have no technical knowledge nor any recollection to my creation, and that is most puzzling...


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 6, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<seeing the raptor cowering, the cat growls and takes a second to confront the coywolf>_ Ok *that's it*...look buddy, I don't know if we know each other, but you seem to have some problem with me, and I'd love to know why! Who the hell *are* you again, and when did you arrive? I'm centuries old and love catnip so there's a chance we've met and I honestly don't remember you, so if I owe you an apology or something, I'll give it gladly, but can we discuss this *after* we deal with this thing??? We have to...WOAH!!!!!!!!
> 
> _<as the cat talks distracted, the raptor suddenly spies some discarded carrots and crackers on a side table beside the telescope and makes a beeline for it, knocking the cat completely over and tangling him in a pile of wiring and cables. As he tries to get back up, he yells out desperately> Dullihan, Arizona, _*STOP HIM!!! *GET HIM INTO THE PORTAL QUICK, BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!! WE NEED TO*...YYYEEAAAAUAUUGGH!!! *
> 
> _<the cat abruptly stiffens and screams as suddenly one of the cables energizes, zapping the cat and stunning him. You see his limp body moaning softly, clearly hurt with slightly burnt fur but alive, as the raptor bends over to try and eat the tray of food...the coywolf subtly moving his paw from the motor controls of the telescope before anyone notices what he just did...>_



_<Losing all interest in the raptor, Hydra walked over to the tangled, not fully conscious cat and towered over him.>_
I told you, I am Dullahan.  If you're not familiar with ancient Celtic mythology, it is the name of the original headless horseman. 
_<While Arizona was forced to deal with the raptor on her own, the coywolf placed his foot on Mambi's chest to keep him pinned down.>_
No gate stayed locked when he approached.  All he had to do was speak your name, and your soul belonged to him.
_<He pressed down harder with his foot.>_
But you can call me, Hydra.  It's so good to see you again, *Mambi*!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 6, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<one of the rabbits from the kitchen overhears and smiles widely, as several others pat him on the shoulder and smiles warmly, as apparently he was their "fish expert">_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_<Marius nodded, but "wonderful" wasn't the word he would have used. He suspected she didn't have much to compare it to.>_



Mambi said:


> Last memory synchronization confirmed that no other guests are in the danger area, however I am concerned that Lucien should not have been either and cannot explain his injuries. At any rate, once we are finished our meal, which has helped my hunger sensation greatly by the way, where should we go next? There is so much to explore with an organic body and I do not know where to begin!!! _<she squirms in excitement as you see Aurora in the kitchen phase her paw through the injured bunny's head and tilt her head curiously. The holographic bunny then disappears from the kitchen and reappears at the table with a shimmer, looking perplexed and turning to you confused> _
> 
> Marius, I believe Lucien's memory units are severely impaired, he does not recall the nature of his injuries. However a preliminary scan his cranial unit does not appear to have any external damage. Most distressing, he also did not recall anything about Rora's development, nor any conversations with his uncle in any manner, nor any technical details of how my organic avatar's body operates!!! He appears to have no technical knowledge nor any recollection to my creation, and that is most puzzling...



"I have a bad feeling about this.  Rora, can you have Aurora do a health check on you?  I just want to make sure your body is doing okay and then I think we should check on Mambi and Arizona."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Oct 7, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _(I get the hint, sorry, got busy. <giggle-blush> Let's move this plotline along some...)
> 
> <the cat nodded in agreement. He too wanted this to just be over, the only real thoughts in his mind was the beautiful date he was having with the hybrid before this all started. He could still almost smell her muzzle as he kissed her tenderly, and so wanted to return to that fun. But first, he had a raptor and a stranger to deal with clearly...>_
> 
> ...


(All good, lol. Sorry about that, btw)

Arizona yelps, flinging another chip at the creature, stopping it dead in its tracks, moments before it chomps down on the fruit. Quickly, she leaps towards it, hoping to get another kick off like she did last time, but the beast grows back to normal size much quicker than anticipated. Instead of hitting the beast with a quick, sharp kick like she did last time, she somehow ends up sprawled on the creature's back, dazed, and slightly disoriented. She regains her senses just in time to see the creature eagerly reaching out with its mouth, primed and ready to take a bit of the delicious fruit.

Thinking quickly she pulls her gun from her side and blasts the tray with a massive fireball that sends everyone in the vicinity, including the massive beast, reeling back from the sudden, fiery explosion. 

"Don't you even dare." The coyote growls, pulling herself up to a more comfortable position. 

The beast recovers, letting out a massive roar as it charges blindly around the room. Knocking into walls, sending the telescope flying, rearing up in an effort to shake its unwanted guest off its back. The hybrid holds on for dear life, struggling to balance on top of the massive creature as she starts fishing through her bag. 

"HEY! DULIHAN!? MAMBI!? I COULD USE A LI'L HE- oh, whatever." She cuts herself off, pulling a set of massive reins from her bag. "Oh please... please let this work..."

After taking a moment to carefully aim, she tosses the massive bit down into range of the creature's mouth. It clamps tightly around the strong metal piece, and she lets out a sigh of relief as she pulls the reigns taught. However, this only seems to anger the massive reptile further, and she struggles to steer it away from many obstacles. She screams as her leg gets rammed between the beast's hide and the wall, adrenaline taking hold as she wrestles the creature towards the open portal, gritting her fangs tight as she fights to keep it steady... growing closer and closer to the alien, purple landscape, jumping free at the last moment, gasping as she lands on her leg the wrong way. The same leg that got rammed up against the wall. There's a loud crack, and then a flash of overwhelming pain that nearly sends her blacking out. But she manages to hold on. Just barely.

"A-Aurora? En...enable th' safety screen on... on th' portal, please." The hybrid lets out a sigh of relief as Aurora complies, turning back to admire her handiwork, watching the strange reptile run off into an alien sunset.

"Thank... goodness... that's over with..." She mutters, grasping for her bag, only to find it's not there. She spots it a few meters away and starts to drag herself towards it. 

"Mambi! Dulihan! Could ya at least do me a favor an'-" She cuts off when she sees Dulihan standing up over Mambi.

"D-Dulihan? What are ya-"

She growls, pulling out her Vengeful Phoenix again, still crawling her way to her bag.

"Dulihan. Stop."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 8, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Thank... goodness... that's over with..." She mutters, grasping for her bag, only to find it's not there. She spots it a few meters away and starts to drag herself towards it.
> 
> "Mambi! Dulihan! Could ya at least do me a favor an'-" She cuts off when she sees Dulihan standing up over Mambi.
> 
> ...



_<Hydra scowled, but managed to resist the temptation to collapse Mambi's ribcage.  He removed his foot and pivoted toward the prone Arizona with a smile, leaving Mambi gasping for breath in his tangle of wires.  He casually walked over to Arizona and picked up her bag just before she could reach it.>_

Well done, Miss Hartlow.  My, that looks painful.  He tapped her broken leg with his foot.  On a scale of 1 to 10, how bad does that hurt?  Hm?  That looks like a 9. _<His taunting smile was washed away in a sudden wave of pure hatred.>_ *THAT"S NOT HIGH ENOUGH!* _<And with that he gave her broken leg a swift, hard kick, then laughed maniacally.>_

Mambi!  If you value Miss Hartlow's life and don't want me to scatter her internal organs all over the floor, you will say those two magic words and give me full access to Aurora's core, right *NOW*!


----------



## Mambi (Oct 8, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Losing all interest in the raptor, Hydra walked over to the tangled, not fully conscious cat and towered over him.>_
> I told you, I am Dullahan.  If you're not familiar with ancient Celtic mythology, it is the name of the original headless horseman.
> _<While Arizona was forced to deal with the raptor on her own, the coywolf placed his foot on Mambi's chest to keep him pinned down.>_
> No gate stayed locked when he approached.  All he had to do was speak your name, and your soul belonged to him.
> ...



_<the cat's eyes widen in shock as he lays helplessly trapped, barely able to speak>_ *H-hy-dra?? *H-how...? Can't be...trapped...buried...<_grunt>_



NightmareEyes said:


> "Thank... goodness... that's over with..." She mutters, grasping for her bag, only to find it's not there. She spots it a few meters away and starts to drag herself towards it.
> 
> "Mambi! Dulihan! Could ya at least do me a favor an'-" She cuts off when she sees Dulihan standing up over Mambi.
> 
> ...



_<the cat screams out with a burst of strength> _'*ZONA!* Not...Dulihan...*HYDRA! HY-DRAAAUUGGHH!!!* _<he cries out in pain as the coywolf presses harder on him with delight. The cat feebly tries to swipe at the coywolf's leg, but with no leverage he could do little more than tap his ankle as the coywolf laughs>

<from besides the portal, the holographic form of Aurora suddenly shimmers into view and with closed eyes turns obliviously>_ Lifeform secured, scattering field dissipating.  Sensors back online in 13 seconds, basic user mapping online, primary user now detected. Do you require anything further Mam..._<she turns towards the cat and stops instantly as she opens her eyes and her "sensor data" finally comes online.>_ *MAMBI!!!* *Alert, primary user in distress, alert!!! *

_<the lights dim to a reddish tone as the cat grunts out> _Aurora...it's *HYDRA!!!*

_<the holobunny stares in shock a moment, then waves her paw as you both faintly hear the sounds of something large and metallic approaching in the distance. Meanwhile back in the dining room...a date is about to be sorely interrupted by the return of an old evil..._*>*



Marius Merganser said:


> "I have a bad feeling about this.  Rora, can you have Aurora do a health check on you?  I just want to make sure your body is doing okay and then I think we should check on Mambi and Arizona."



_<the holobunny nods>_ Certainly, this should only take a moment...please stay still...

_<she passes her paw through the bunny's body, starting from the top to the bottom. After a moment, she smiles and nods> _Scan complete...organic systems operating at optimal efficiency, however it is noted that several emotional blocks imposed on my subsystems do not appear to exist in this body. That would explain the freedom to feel I detected in this body. Coding confirmed 100% independent however, you are effectively a backup in case of damage as well! How wonderful!!! No other anomalies detected, however several components of the neural interface are of unknown function. I believe there is no reason for...

_<she suddenly stops and her mouth opens wide, just as the lights dim to a reddish hue> _MARIUS! RORA! Alert...Mambi and Arizona are currently under attack. Designation of opponent verified by Mambi as Hydra. Repeat. *HYDRA*!!! Please hurry to assist, obsivatory section. Combat training drones en-route...lockdown established. 

_<the holographic bunny shimmers and disappears as the real bunny practically jumps out of her chair>_ Mambi is being attacked by...Hydra??? How is this possible??? Maruis, we must hurry to assist, Hydra is a formidable opponent and he may be hurt!!! Please hurry, do not let him damage me again!!! HURRY!!!

_<you see a look of pure concern and fear as she grabs your hand and runs with you down the hall. You can definitely tell she is much more frantic with worry than her holographic counterpart expressed, the thought of her longtime friend hurt clearly affecting her as she clings to you tightly. As you both rush up the stairs and burst through the doors, you stand agape at the spectacle of the coywolf standing over the injured cat and the holographic bunny stating at the scene currently helpless as the hybrid continues sizing up the situation> _



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Hydra scowled, but managed to resist the temptation to collapse Mambi's ribcage.  He removed his foot and pivoted toward the prone Arizona with a smile, leaving Mambi gasping for breath in his tangle of wires.  He casually walked over to Arizona and picked up her bag just before she could reach it.>_
> 
> Well done, Miss Hartlow.  My, that looks painful.  He tapped her broken leg with his foot.  On a scale of 1 to 10, how bad does that hurt?  Hm?  That looks like a 9. _<His taunting smile was washed away in a sudden wave of pure hatred.>_ *THAT"S NOT HIGH ENOUGH!* _<And with that he gave her broken leg a swift, hard kick, then laughed maniacally.>_
> 
> Mambi!  If you value Miss Hartlow's life and don't want me to scatter her internal organs all over the floor, you will say those two magic words and give me full access to Aurora's core, right *NOW*!



_<the cat glares up at the coywolf and grins a defiant smile>_ 2..words?? Ok...Aurora..*."CLONESTRIKE...NOW!!!"*

_<as the bunny nods, the room suddenly fills with dozens of shimmering rabbits, all identical and holding various swords and axes. As they rush towards the cat in full swing, the hydra is distracted a moment, reflexively dodging before realizing of course they are mere light and passing through him harmlessly. In those few seconds of distraction, the cat's eyes glow as a shimmering portal forms besides the coywolf's head, a quickly-approaching rock seen through the hole. *BUT*, just as it gets to the opening, it slams against an invisible barrier and shatters harmlessly, unable to pass through the portal as the coywolf's device continues to protect against the cat's portals! The cat gasps in shock with the realization of his predicament as the hydra laughs even harder...the holographic bunnies shimmering and disappearing as the glow in his eyes fades.> _

*YOU!!* Portal...not working...from...you??? H-how...you...can't..._<the cat grunts louder in pain as the coywolf leans closer, adding more weight and listening closely for those proper magic words. His victory so close, and *all *his enemies in the same room to witness it? He chuckes an evil laugh at how perfect his plans worked out! Revenge was finally within his grasp, and all who wronged him would suffer!!!>

<Rora calls out from the doorway frantically>_ *MAMBI!!! *Please, you can't...don't let him corrupt me, please!_ <she grips her beloved duck tightly in terror as he feels her shaking slightly under her fur>_ Combat drone ETA estimated at 5 minutes 42 seconds. *Arizona, Marius...please, DO SOMETHING!!!*


----------



## NightmareEyes (Oct 8, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat's eyes widen in shock as he lays helplessly trapped, barely able to speak>_ *H-hy-dra?? *H-how...? Can't be...trapped...buried...<_grunt>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arizona gasps as Hydra delivers a sharp kick to her leg, nearly blacking out again as her entire body shudders with pain.

"H...Hydra? But... how?"

Her face flashes from pain, to fear, to shock, to anger, to determination, in the span of a few seconds. She starts to maneuver her way slowly into a very specific position, drawing steadily closer to Hydra's... body. He... had a body now. _Try not to think about it too much... _she thought to herself.

"I... I agree with the... the rabbit. Aurora? Is that you? Don't... don't do such a thing for my sake. I'll... I'll be fine." She says, clearly not, as tears start pouring from her eyes. "Organs? Those... those can be replaced... I'm sure..." 

Suddenly, she yells.

"GRAB MY BAG!!!!"

And she lunges forward, sinking her fangs into the coywolf's leg.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 8, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "I... I agree with the... the rabbit. Aurora? Is that you? Don't... don't do such a thing for my sake. I'll... I'll be fine." She says, clearly not, as tears start pouring from her eyes. "Organs? Those... those can be replaced... I'm sure..."
> 
> Suddenly, she yells.
> 
> ...



_<Hydra howled out in pain at the bite and dropped Arizona's bag to the floor. He glared down at her and the trickle of blood running from his leg.>_

*YOU LITTLE--!*

_<Hydra knelt down and grabbed her muzzle to pry her mouth off his ankle.  Once free, he reached for her neck and began to strangle her. While he was distracted, Marius took the opportunity to sprint over, scoop up the bag and loop back to Rora.  He handed her the bag and tried to catch his breath.>_

"Hold this, we'll need it when--"

_<Hydra stood up and stepped out of reach of the gasping coyote.>_

Ah, there she is. 

_<Suddenly, Rora shrieked and grabbed her head as if in terrible pain. Her body shook and she collapsed to her knees.>_

I can feel him...inside my...head! Marius! Help!

*"LET HER GO!*" _<Marius ordered him with a rage no one had seen before.>

<Hydra ignored him and calmly spoke to Rora.>_ Bring me the bag.

"Over my dead--"

_<Rora suddenly stood up and calmly walked over to Hydra, holding the bag out for him.>_

"Rora! Stop!" _<Marius and Aurora tried to block her path, but she just pushed him out of the way and walked through her counterpart's holographic image.>_

Just as she has a communication device in her head to sync with her core, I have one in my head to control hers.  She is my puppet.

Marius, I am unable to establish a connection with my body! I have been locked out and I cannot stop myself!

Well done, my child. _<He took the bag from her and then grabbed the bunny by the ears and lifted her up off the ground.>

<Marius flew into a rage and charged the coywolf at full speed.  Hydra slammed the rabbit onto the floor, knocking her unconscious and dropped the bag just in time to catch the duck.  They struggled for only a moment before Hydra brought him under control.>_

Miss Hartlow, did you know that even though avian bones are hollow they are actually stronger than mammalian bones?  Your bones may fracture cleanly, but I think it's fascinating that when an avian bone breaks, it shatters.  Like this...

_<Hydra wrenched Marius's left wing-arm back, snapping the bone and sending a wave of fire through the entire left side of his body.  He screamed and struggled as hard as he could, but Hydra held him still with a smug smile.  _Hydra flexed Marius's broken wing back and forth, using the splintered ends of his broken bones to stab his muscle tissue repeatedly.

Now Mambi, I'll give you one more opportunity. Give me full access to Aurora's core right now, or I will tear his wing off and beat Miss Hartlow to death with it!

"Don't do it---!"   _<Marius screamed louder and tears filled his eyes.  He helplessly kicked his legs as Hydra began to pull his broken wing-arm.>_


----------



## Mambi (Oct 9, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Rora suddenly stood up and calmly walked over to Hydra, holding the bag out for him.>_
> 
> "Rora! Stop!" _<Marius and Aurora tried to block her path, but she just pushed him out of the way and walked through her counterpart's holographic image.>_
> 
> ...



_<the cat's mind raced in terror, his options running lower by the second! His portals useless, his claws trapped, his hybrid friend injured and away from her supplies, the duck seconds away from major injury, somehow a live Aurora copy being puppeted by the hydra...this was horribly coming apart! What could he do??? His heart skipped beats as sweat poured...the nannites healing his ribs still, enough to breath and speak but not enough to fight back! He couldn't let Hydra win like this, not like this!> _I...I...I can't...Hydra...please...don't do this...

_<suddenly a display starts making noise as from off to the side, the holographic bunny quickly yells out>_* Mambi, please don't do it!* I don't want to forget everything, not you, not Marius, and especially not "Trixie and Pixie" and their time in the "*35th* secondsphere"! Please, don't tell him the codes!

_<the cat's eyes widen a moment as he stares in surprise at the holobunny from under the coywolf's foot. He very slowly and deliberately replies to her with a slight grin, counting to 4 in his head silently to confirm what he thought he just heard her say>_ Aurora...are you sure...you don't mean...the* "31st* secondsphere"?

_<the holobunny smiles widely as she nods enthusiastically>_ You are *correct*, my error. I do not want to forget our adventures with them, so please, do not do this! Mambi, you must never tell him the codes, Marius hold on please! You cannot allow this coywolf to take control of my systems again. I can't stand it if I had to endure another moment without control over my systems again. Hydra, please I beg you, you do not have to do this. I must be able to enjoy my time in the *12th* secondsphere with everyone!

_<the cat takes a deep breath, his ears twitching as both he and the hybrid suddenly hear over the distracting background noise the sounds of metallic footsteps coming up the staircase outside> _*Hydra...ok...stop!!!* Don't hurt them. I'm sorry Aurora...but I have to tell him the codes...or we'll never see the *7th* secondsphere. I'm sorry.

_<he glares at the Hydra and counts aloud to himself and suddenly smiles widely...>_ ...4...3...2...1...*time's up*! Seconds are up...and *they're* finally _here_, you slimeball!!!

_<as the hydra opens his mouth to question the cat, the main doors suddenly burst open and shatter raising a fog of dust and debris, as everyone turns in surprise to see the cause. The cat laughs loudly as the dust clears, revealing two 16 foot large, intimidating robots with a giant gleaming energy swords, what appeared to be a laser cannon on each arm, and each covered in hundreds upon hundreds of smiley face stickers. As the holobunny's eyes turn a greenish glow, the robots's eyes also suddenly glow green, and the pinkish robot quickly shoots out a net to the hybrid and the dazed Rora, pulling them to safety. The other robot raises his hand and suddenly the bag in the Hydra's hand is pulled magnetically to it irresistibly, while the first robot launches another net at the duck, pulling him to safety as the coywolf releases his wing in the confusion. The cat yells out defiantly at the Hydra as Arizona (@NightmareEyes ) starts to recognize the robots and chuckles to herself, a sense of hope returning slightly.>   (https://forums.furaffinity.net/thre...-all-are-invited.1672438/page-26#post-7101525)_

Hydra, meet "Trixie" and "Pixie", two of my personal training droids. Oh wait I forgot...you already *met *Trixie when you first got here. When you first took over Aurora before we buried your lame-ass code in the dirt outside, you tried to send Trixie to_ kill Arizona_ as I recall!!! Right 'Zona? Remember fighting one of these bad boys? _<he smiles sarcastically and continues>_ Well buddy, *this* time we're in full control over them and they really *really* want to make your acquaintance!!!

_<he smiles and winks defiantly> _H-hurt me or fight them, but you can only do *one *at a time! Lucky for me, you love to monologue so they had time to arrive!
Aurora, target pattern Zulu-2...and get this coywolf off of me!!!

_<he squirms in pain, still trapped, as 'Rora goes behind the robots and looks over the injured duck and hybrid cautiously. As the holobunny raises her paw and turns towards the coywolf, each robot raises their energy sword aggressively and steps forward, as several laser lights target the coywolf's various body parts from the metal behemoths of combat...the low hum of machinery and gears grinding heard as they make their way to the cat and coywolf...> _


----------



## NightmareEyes (Oct 10, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat's mind raced in terror, his options running lower by the second! His portals useless, his claws trapped, his hybrid friend injured and away from her supplies, the duck seconds away from major injury, somehow a live Aurora copy being puppeted by the hydra...this was horribly coming apart! What could he do??? His heart skipped beats as sweat poured...the nannites healing his ribs still, enough to breath and speak but not enough to fight back! He couldn't let Hydra win like this, not like this!> _I...I...I can't...Hydra...please...don't do this...
> 
> _<suddenly a display starts making noise as from off to the side, the holographic bunny quickly yells out>_* Mambi, please don't do it!* I don't want to forget everything, not you, not Marius, and especially not "Trixie and Pixie" and their time in the "*35th* secondsphere"! Please, don't tell him the codes!
> 
> ...


The hybrid finally manages to recover from almost having her windpipe crushed, smiling as she recognizes the two massive training robots. 

"Oh, yer in for it now..." She croaks smugly at the coywolf, rolling straight to the robot with her bag, motioning for the bot to drop it, which it does. Quickly, she pulls out a bit of a metal exoskeleton, wincing as she manages to gently affix it to her leg. It tightens around the leg, forcing her bone back to it's proper place as she gasps, seeing stars swimming before her eyes. But then the moment passes, and she manages to rise to her feet, the exoskeleton taking most of her weight in addition to keeping her leg in place. Quickly, she rushes over to Marius, doing her best to drag him out of danger.

"Sorry... sorry." She whispers, wincing at every time he cries out in pain. "Listen, I have some healin' nanites right...here..." She pauses as she opens her empty container of nanites. "Oh... S-sorry. I forgot. They're still busy with Mambi. Maybe... maybe th' other exoskeleton will work? But... Oh! I don't know! I'm so sorry!"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 10, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Sorry... sorry." She whispers, wincing at every time he cries out in pain. "Listen, I have some healin' nanites right...here..." She pauses as she opens her empty container of nanites. "Oh... S-sorry. I forgot. They're still busy with Mambi. Maybe... maybe th' other exoskeleton will work? But... Oh! I don't know! I'm so sorry!"



_<Marius nodded in appreciation as he stepped entirely out the netting.>_
"It's fine.  You okay?  Where's Rora? Mambi's still out there."



Mambi said:


> _<he smiles and winks defiantly> _H-hurt me or fight them, but you can only do *one *at a time! Lucky for me, you love to monologue so they had time to arrive!
> Aurora, target pattern Zulu-2...and get this coywolf off of me!!!
> 
> _<he squirms in pain, still trapped, as 'Rora goes behind the robots and looks over the injured duck and hybrid cautiously. As the holobunny raises her paw and turns towards the coywolf, each robot raises their energy sword aggressively and steps forward, as several laser lights target the coywolf's various body parts from the metal behemoths of combat...the low hum of machinery and gears grinding heard as they make their way to the cat and coywolf...> _



_<Hydra sneered at the cat and looked to Rora who was now standing with the others.  He called out to her.>_
*Come, my pet!*
_<Rora struggled to block out Hydra's connection to her brain but once again, he over powered her.  She took off at full speed, passing the robots and taking a wide stance in front of Hdyra, with arms outstretched at her sides.  The robots came to a stop and struggled to compensate for a friend obscuring their line of site to the target.>  _

"*COWARD!*"  _<Marius cursed at the coywolf and ran past Arizona and the robots.>_
"Rora, it's me!"  _<He held out his good wing arm to her, but his heart sank when he saw her eyes had all the seeming of a demon that was dreaming.  Driven by Hydra's will, she grabbed the duck's broken wing-arm instead.  She started to squeeze and twist it, sending him to his knees in pain._>

_<Hydra took the opportunity to lean over the cat with the creepiest smile he'd ever seen.>_
Deep breath, Mambi.  It's your last._

<Marius screamed out in pain and felt something give.  He saw his shattered bone protruding from his skin. He saw the look of pure hate in Rora's eyes.  He saw Hydra placing his paw over Mambi's face to suffocate him.  And the last thing he saw were the barrels of the robots' lasers start to glow as they determined Rora was not friendly after all.  Without knowing what else to do, he wrapped his good wing around Rora's waist and leaned in to knock her down.  He climbed over her in an attempt to shield her body as best he could.>_ *"Take the shot!"*

_<Marius heard the weapons fire just before losing consciousness.>_


----------



## Mambi (Oct 12, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Hydra sneered at the cat and looked to Rora who was now standing with the others.  He called out to her.>_
> *Come, my pet!*
> _<Rora struggled to block out Hydra's connection to her brain but once again, he over powered her.  She took off at full speed, passing the robots and taking a wide stance in front of Hdyra, with arms outstretched at her sides.  The robots came to a stop and struggled to compensate for a friend obscuring their line of site to the target.>  _
> 
> ...



_<the roar of the shots rip through the air, as you feel a strong electrical jolt surging through your body, blurring everything in blinding pain. You see the fur of Rora standing up with small electrical arcs dancing across it as she screams out in pain as well and collapses under you lifelessly, the smell of burnt fur and feathers in the air. Each robot stands higher and runs a scanning beam over the 2 bodies as Arizona (@NightmareEyes ) looks on in shock. The cat looks over at Aurora and winks, as the 2 robots turn their attention back to the coywolf, who's now looking down at the cat in total confusion. He grabs his neck solidly and stares at the robots and Aurora's glowing green eyes as the laser lights all converge on Hydra the coywolf and the trapped cat> _

You...you *shot* your friend and servant?? You truly *are* a wildcat, how ruthless! Respectable, but that won't save you! Shoot me and you die too!! *Release her core!!!*

_<the cat giggles a pained chuckle as he blows a kiss to his injured hybrid friend>_ Well then, I guess it's time for me to _die_! Aurora, *FIRE AT WILL!!!*

*W-WH-WHAT???? NOOOOOO!!!!! YOU CAAAAN'T!!! *

_<the coywolf's scream is cut off as each robot raises it's cannons and a low whine is heard building. As a glow forms in each turret, you gasp as the cat and coywolf are bombarded with pulse after pulse of energy blasts, the cat almost laughing as he howls in pain. As the cat's screams die out and he lays moaning in the pile of cables, the coywolf staggers under the onslaught dazed, just as the robot Trixie backhands him clean across the room, slamming his limp body against the far wall violently.>

<As the robot's separate and the pink one slashes at the cables trapping the cat, you see the coywolf totally helpless as the large robot stands on him squarely and places the energy sword to his neck, pinning him down. The pink robot reaches its hand down to help the cat up, as he holds his head painfully>_ Ooooo...nice shot...

_<he looks over at the barely-conscious Hydra securely trapped and smiling weakly, taunts the coywolf>_ Th-these are my *training *droids...you think I'm stupid enough to use *lethal* charges in them? I'm good but not _that_ crazy, but creatures like *you* make it very tempting to override the protocols!!! _<snarls as he holds his healing ribs> _Aurora, hold him securely, and if he so much as blinks...shoot him until he doesn't. _<the holobunny nods as the robot places a cannon to the coywolf's nose>

<comforted that Hydra is temporarily dealt with, he looks over at the hybrid and the injured duck and his new bunny friend> _Arizona, are *you *ok? How's the leg? If you're up for it, do you have anything in your bag to re-secure that coywolf? Preferably something that causes lots of pain and discomfort? <_growl> _I'll check on Marius and...um...Aurora? I guess? ummm...what AM I looking at here??

_<he goes over to the duck and the bunny, who are now just coming around from their assault. The solid bunny moans and looks up, her eyes reverted back to normal again as she strokes the wing of the duck carefully>_ Marius, I am so sorry, I was not able to stop myself from causing damage! Mambi, please secure my arms until our safety is assured, as I cannot guarantee my actions at the present time. We can repair the damage in the infirmary as soon as Hydra is secured. Aurora, please scan my code and compare, I must be sure hydra interfaces are suppressed! _<the cat hesitates, still in shock as to who's talking to him, trying to work it out in his still aching head>_

_<both bunnies close their eyes but nothing happens. The solid bunny opens her eyes with a scared look_> I-I cannot communicate with my systems!!! Yet I-I hear you in my head??? _<she starts to cry, and in fury, runs over to the pinned coywolf and starts punching him weakly> _What have you done to me? WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO ME???


----------



## NightmareEyes (Oct 13, 2021)

The hybrid can only watch in horror as her only two friends are rendered helpless, near the threshold of death. Her panicked mind struggles to think of something... anything... she can do to help. Bit her once active mind is rendered helpless by one powerful emotion: fear.

The robots fire, and Arizona can do nothing but stare. Stare and hope as tears streak down her face, then she sees one of the robots gently help Mambi to his feet, and the spell is broken. She nearly collapses with relief, barely even registering that the black cat is talking to her.

"H-huh? O-oh. Ummm... Yes. Right."

The hybrid pulls a thick golden rope from her bag and gives a whistle, watching numbly as it wraps around the barely conscious coywolf, fastening tightly around the creatures body. She keeps hold of one end of it and explains its function to no one in particular.

"Rope of Dedenne. Impossible to escape from. Also makes them uncomfortably hot... and umm... yeah."

She does nothing to stop the rabbit from attacking her captive, sinking into a seated position before finally replying to Mambi.

"I-I'm alright. Just... need a moment t'... t' catch my breath... yeah?"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 13, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<he goes over to the duck and the bunny, who are now just coming around from their assault. The solid bunny moans and looks up, her eyes reverted back to normal again as she strokes the wing of the duck carefully>_ Marius, I am so sorry, I was not able to stop myself from causing damage! Mambi, please secure my arms until our safety is assured, as I cannot guarantee my actions at the present time. We can repair the damage in the infirmary as soon as Hydra is secured. Aurora, please scan my code and compare, I must be sure hydra interfaces are suppressed! _<the cat hesitates, still in shock as to who's talking to him, trying to work it out in his still aching head>_
> 
> _<both bunnies close their eyes but nothing happens. The solid bunny opens her eyes with a scared look_> I-I cannot communicate with my systems!!! Yet I-I hear you in my head??? _<she starts to cry, and in fury, runs over to the pinned coywolf and starts punching him weakly> _What have you done to me? WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO ME???



_<Marius followed Rora as fast as he could, stumbling a bit along the way.  Despite the short distance, he was already wheezing as he knelt down beside her, putting his good wing around her shoulder.>
_
That's a nasty break you have there, Mr. Duck. _<Hydra said with a big smile, nodding at Marius's mangled and still-bleeding wing.>_

"What did you do to her!?" _<Marius barked at the bound coywolf.>_

I maintain full control of the transceiver in her brain.  You didn't think I created her out of the kindness of my heart did you? 
_<Hydra started to pant a bit as the rope began to increase his body temperature.>_
You'll never find a brain surgeon that can fix it and those nanobots won't know how to repair it.  I'd bet they would probably try to remove it entirely. That would be fatal. 

_<Marius grabbed Hydra's tie and yanked it hard.>_  "You son of a--"

She may be your girlfriend, but she will always be my toy. _<Hydra sneered and tried not to show how uncomfortably hot it was getting.>

<Marius exhibited a new level of anger.  Still holding the tie in his good hand, he stood up and pulled the tie up and back, using it to choke the Hydra.>_


----------



## Mambi (Oct 14, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> The hybrid pulls a thick golden rope from her bag and gives a whistle, watching numbly as it wraps around the barely conscious coywolf, fastening tightly around the creatures body. She keeps hold of one end of it and explains its function to no one in particular.
> 
> "Rope of Dedenne. Impossible to escape from. Also makes them uncomfortably hot... and umm... yeah."
> 
> ...



_<the cat slowly walks to you and sits beside you, his arm around you as he pants a little>_ Yeah, that sounds good...whew! That was too close, thanks for the assist. Oh speaking of which, you can retrieve the nannites anytime if you want, I think I'm good until I get to the infirmary. I'm _sooo _sorry for the scare by the way,  I couldn't tell you about the safety charges without tipping my hand, and once Aurora told me the bots were almost here, I had to improvise for time. _<he blushes and lowers his head>_ Still though if they hadn't have arrived in time...that was *wayyyy* too close a call, right? _<the cat shrugs and sighs deeply, examining the rope holding the coywolf casually>_ Nice stuff, hope it burns him good. How did he stop my portals from working though...and how did he release this raptor? Did he cause the power outage too? So odd...

Hydra, of all the problems to interrupt our date, freaking Hydra!. I mean...like, that dumb AI Hydra again? I can't understand it, how did he become a coywolf? How did he get out of that box outside?? And what is the deal with..._*this? *<the cat points to the rabbit, who's steady pummeling the trapped coywolf in rage as the duck approaches her unsteadily> _




Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius followed Rora as fast as he could, stumbling a bit along the way.  Despite the short distance, he was already wheezing as he knelt down beside her, putting his good wing around her shoulder.>_
> 
> That's a nasty break you have there, Mr. Duck. _<Hydra said with a big smile, nodding at Marius's mangled and still-bleeding wing.>_
> 
> ...



_<the bunny shrieks at those words and starts kicking him harder, tears streaming down her face>_ *YOU??? *_You _were controlling Lucien? This body is...*your* doing??? _<she hugs the duck shuddering, clearly more emotional than her holographic counterpart, as the hydra laughs even more> _

Awww, having trouble controlling your emotions? *My *doing, as I did not bother to add in those pesky filters that hold you back when I transferred your code! Marius, you wanted to know your little girlfriend? Well now you'll get to see her as she _really_ is, unfiltered with fresh new emotions and no experience at control at all, and with a dormant _copy _of *me* whispering in her ear anytime I wish, transferred during my little puppeteering a moment ago!!! I was hoping the memories of the experience would corrupt her main systems thoroughly, but since she can no longer transfer them, this will have to do. Think you're *duck* enough to handle the new "Aurora"?  Your relationship is doomed! *doomed!!* 

_<he laughs maniacally as the holobunny looms over him and casually smiles>_ You are mistaken, we will find a way to overcome this. Rora, we will scan you in the infirmary as soon as practical to ascertain the damage to the transceiver. Please try to relax, you will be me again soon. 

<she shudders as the cat looks on with concern and total confusion> But, I can't feel myself, never again! I'm trapped in this organic body and I-I don't know what to do! I-I can control my body again, no data is coming in or out of the transceiver but...I, I *hear *him even now...he's asking me to release him and hurt you more Marius! This is not good...I can hear him taunting me, taunting us, and I'm scared!!! Please, make him go away...Aurora, I do not wish him to exist anymore. 

<the holobunny looks up and shakes her head> Illogical, aside from violating primary morality subroutines, he has information that might prove useful in your repair. Mambi, in the absence of functional portal abilities, I shall take him to containment cube 3 for storage. 

_<the cat stares and blinks, still processing a live bunny as the hybrid pokes him gently>_ Wha...oh yeah, right...please ensure he's secure, isolated from everything, and keep watch the *entire *time, he's too tricky to take a gamble on, ok? Do *not *release lockdown until he is triple-verified secured and safe, understood? _<as the holobunny nods, the robot picks up the trapped and sweating coywolf and grips it tightly between it's metal arms. As one walks holding it securely, the other robot follows, it's cannons never leaving the back of the coywolf's body for a second as they march in unison out the door. As they leave, a display comes to life, providing a live-feed of the robots as they escort their prisoner to the familiar elevator at the end of the hallway, the one you arrived in>_

Wow...that was...that was something else. I think we all need to make a trip to the medical room, especially you Marius. Here Arizona, let me help you up and we can go to infirmary room 3 to all get patched up some. Maybe once we get this mess cleaned up and all healed, we can get back to something more, relaxing? I'd love to resume our little date, maybe this time without such chaotic interruptions. _<as the holobunny nods, the shuddering bunny takes a breath to relax and holds the duck carefully as she helps him walk some. The cat tilts his head and follows, helping the hybrid on her leg brace while watching the robots enter the elevator on the monitor carefully> _

En route, Marius, mind if I ask the obvious here...how the *hell *did you end up with a working avatar of my friend that I couldn't get to work for over 200 years??? _<he laughs gently as the bunny giggles suddenly and blushes, still gripping the duck's hand nervously as the holobunny materalizes and walks on the other side of the duck sympathetically> _This is, quite the shock to say the least! Aurora, why didn't you tell me about this, surely you knew?

You never asked and seemed busy with your date and attempted subsequent survival. Passing on the information was demeed a low priority at the time.


----------



## NightmareEyes (Oct 16, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat slowly walks to you and sits beside you, his arm around you as he pants a little>_ Yeah, that sounds good...whew! That was too close, thanks for the assist. Oh speaking of which, you can retrieve the nannites anytime if you want, I think I'm good until I get to the infirmary. I'm _sooo _sorry for the scare by the way,  I couldn't tell you about the safety charges without tipping my hand, and once Aurora told me the bots were almost here, I had to improvise for time. _<he blushes and lowers his head>_ Still though if they hadn't have arrived in time...that was *wayyyy* too close a call, right? _<the cat shrugs and sighs deeply, examining the rope holding the coywolf casually>_ Nice stuff, hope it burns him good. How did he stop my portals from working though...and how did he release this raptor? Did he cause the power outage too? So odd...
> 
> Hydra, of all the problems to interrupt our date, freaking Hydra!. I mean...like, that dumb AI Hydra again? I can't understand it, how did he become a coywolf? How did he get out of that box outside?? And what is the deal with..._*this? *<the cat points to the rabbit, who's steady pummeling the trapped coywolf in rage as the duck approaches her unsteadily>
> 
> ...


Arizona accepts the cat's offered paw, grunting softly as she climbs to her feet. 

"Y-yeah. We could... all use a... patch-up." She says as she pulls the nanite container from her bag, holding it up to Mambi, hands shaking so terribly the tiny robots can barely manage to make it back to the canister. 

"I-I'm sorry. It's just... I... Hydra was standing over your body and... for a moment I... I thought it was gonna happen again. That... that my curse had somehow returned and... I'm sorry! I'm so sorry! Ya wouldn't be dealin' with all this if it wasn't for me! You'd all be havin' a wonderful time dancin' an' playin' an' laughin' it up right now if I... if I'd never even come here!"

Tears start pouring out of the hybrid's eyes.

"Even without my curse... I'm too dangerous to be around you... Maybe... maybe it's for th' best of everyone that I go back to being th' loneliest creature in all the multiverse..."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 17, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona accepts the cat's offered paw, grunting softly as she climbs to her feet.
> 
> "Y-yeah. We could... all use a... patch-up." She says as she pulls the nanite container from her bag, holding it up to Mambi, hands shaking so terribly the tiny robots can barely manage to make it back to the canister.
> 
> ...



*"NO!"* _<Marius shouted loud enough to startle everyone. His breathing immediately became labored.>_  "This is *MY* fault." _<He shouted defiantly.>_

"I fell for Aurora and when I found out she had feelings for me, it wasn't enough!  Lucien wanted to make amends for the trouble he was causing- I bet that was Hydra all along- and he said he could use some special hardware to fabricate a body for Aurora and download a copy of her consciousness into it with a transceiver embedded in the brain.  He wanted to keep it all a secret!" _<Marius ranted the explanation to the Arizona and @Mambi, then looked pleadingly at the holobunny.  He started to wobble a little in dizziness.>_

"_*I*_ pushed her into it! _*I*_ kept it a secret!  _*I*_ tricked Arizona into giving me the parts he needed!  And then I *GAVE* the parts to him!  I stood there while he--!"

_<Marius choked back tears and fought for breath.>_  "-I wanted to be able to hold her hand so much.   I pushed her to do it."

Mambi, scanners indicate Marius's vital signs are becoming highly irregular. _<Aurora whispered.>_

'Now he has his own body.  *HE'S HURTING HER AGAIN*!!"  _<Marius began pacing while ranting in rage to anyone who could hear him because his vision was fading.>_  "I couldn't help her before and I don't know how to help her now!  *He's not going to stop!*  If you put him in that cube, he'll just escape again..." _<He paused again, gasping for breath.>_

He's going into shock.

"I'm not going to watch him--"  _<Mambi and Rora jumped to catch Marius as he collapsed.>_  "It's my fault..." _<Marius whispered one more time before he passed out.>_


----------



## Mambi (Oct 17, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "I-I'm sorry. It's just... I... Hydra was standing over your body and... for a moment I... I thought it was gonna happen again. That... that my curse had somehow returned and... I'm sorry! I'm so sorry! Ya wouldn't be dealin' with all this if it wasn't for me! You'd all be havin' a wonderful time dancin' an' playin' an' laughin' it up right now if I... if I'd never even come here!"
> 
> Tears start pouring out of the hybrid's eyes.
> 
> "Even without my curse... I'm too dangerous to be around you... Maybe... maybe it's for th' best of everyone that I go back to being th' loneliest creature in all the multiverse..."



_<the cat stiffens in shock and looks pleadingly into the eyes of the hybrid>_ What? No, please don't think like that! The curse is gone, this is just bad luck, nobody could have predicted this! I-I know you don't deserve to be lonely and I can't imagine with it would be like without y...er, I mean, what it would be like for you to be alone needlessly when you could be here. Please, don't blame yourself, you didn't...



Marius Merganser said:


> *"NO!"* _<Marius shouted loud enough to startle everyone. His breathing immediately became labored.>_  "This is *MY* fault." _<He shouted defiantly.>_
> 
> "I fell for Aurora and when I found out she had feelings for me, it wasn't enough!  Lucien wanted to make amends for the trouble he was causing- I bet that was Hydra all along- and he said he could use some special hardware to fabricate a body for Aurora and download a copy of her consciousness into it with a transceiver embedded in the brain.  He wanted to keep it all a secret!" _<Marius ranted the explanation to the Arizona and @Mambi, then looked pleadingly at the holobunny.  He started to wobble a little in dizziness.>_
> 
> ...



_<the cat holds the unconscious duck with the blue bunny looking up scared and confused> _We-we should expedite our arrival at the infirmary. Mambi, Hyda is currently in the primary elevator in buffer zone 2 awaiting auxiliary security scans before containment. Are your portals functional at this time?

_<the cat tilts his head, and with glowing eyes opens a shimmering rift in the hallway, the white and blue entrance smelling of mild antiseptic as several beds and various monitors hum in the background, a holographic bunny wearing a skimpy nurse's outfit standing politely looking at the portal. Cautiously he moves his paw to the opening, and having it safely pass through, nods in approval and exhales sharply in relief as the holographic bunny walking with you shimmers and disappears>_

Ok, good, looks like the portals are back to normal. Come on in quickly...grab a bed and let's get healed up.

_<with the rabbit's help, he lifts the duck through the opening and sets him on a bed, as he reaches through to take the hand of the hybrid. The solid bunny limps and carefully lays on the bed besides the duck who's just starting to come around, as the cat helps the hybrid onto the bed on the other side before taking the 4th bed. As each bed is filled, a display appears at the head of the bed showing an outline of the creature on it with several other displays, charts, and symbols changing regularly. The holographic nurse walks besides a small robot that lifts a tray of small sticky discs labelled with an odd blue symbol as the cat takes one instinctively and places it on his arm and sighs with relief> _

Please take one and place it on your skin or over your fur or feathers; it will administer a pain-negating agent. Do not worry, no neurological effects are expected, this is a mild analgesic only. Marius, if you can hear me, given the severity of your wing damage we should begin repair with you.

_<The hybrid takes one and places it on her arm as does the solid bunny, as the cat helps place one on the wing of the duck. As the holonurse waves her paw, a small rectangular device rises from the bed and hovers over the broken wing of the duck. You see a small nozzle emerge attached to a robotic arm to rub a pink slimy substance over the wing, as a blur-green light shines like a laser, pulsing rapidly over the wing one millimetre at a time, the display showing it reforming the slime into the damaged section under it slowly> _

Avian cellular repair underway. Estimated time to repair is 14 minutes and 32 seconds. Mambi, we should next focus on the leg unit of Arizona before we...

_<suddenly the holonurse is interrupted as we hear giggling coming from the bed besides the duck. Looking over, you see the solid bunny laying completely limp on the bed with a glazed heaviness in her eyes and a goofy grin. She lazily lifts her paw and slurs> _S'ook Mambi...we can fix aaaaanything. Marius will be fine, I will be repaired, your leg will be fine...we will allll be fiiine and can eat more tacos! Aurora, scan away, make us all betterrrrr....

_<the cat grins slightly and looks at the holonurse> _Um, Aurora, you gave standard medications to everyone, right?

_<she nods confused_> Of course, all lifeforms weight and mass indicated equivalent metabolisms. No negative interactions expected based on previous computations experience! There was no alteration required, I do not understand!

_<the cat giggles and nods>_ *You* also never did catnip before either; I think I can explain it. By any chance, did you happen to factor that this bunny might never have taken medication before, like ever? I mean, I saw her eating earlier, was that like her first meal _ever_? If this is a new body, she might not have any natural tolerances to medications and you _miiight _have miscalculated for her a little! _<he snickers in spite of himself>

<the holobunny opens her mouth in surprise as several new computations appear on the screen besides her bed. The solid bunny giggles and muses to herself>_ 

I had a good meal Mambikins, we ate tacos! Wow, *I* ate tacos. What a funny sounding word...tacos. Taa-co...taaaaa,...cooooo...

_<her eyes cross slightly as she settles back in her pillow, as the display above her shows several injured parts of her body and the transceiver in her neck with several sections highlighted with a red blinking light. The holonurse monitors the display casually as she observes the oddly-acting bunny with bemusement> _


----------



## Mambi (Oct 21, 2021)

_<looking over at the duck recovering (@Marius Merganser ), the cat thought hard about his current predicament. Sure he just wanted to throw a good party, and certainly this wasn't the first time someone got hurt, but he was getting a little concerned. This was the second time the entire system almost backfired on him, and the closest he ever got to losing his longtime synthetic friend forever! He looks over at the holobunny standing besides the real copy of herself staring at her paws dizzily as the counter-medication dosages  get computed on her bedside display. A living Aurora somehow...a fusion of the very hydra that almost destroyed him and the one he and the duck were so fond of, but somehow more unleashed? He wondered what to do as he turned his attention back to the pained and saddened hybrid beside him (@NightmareEyes )> _

A-Arizona, we'll get your leg as soon as we can._ <he motions to the holobunny who gently holds up 2 fingers with her paw dismissively>_ I just want you to know, this really isn't your fault. Please, we just got your spirit healed up, the body'll be a snap. I-I never got the chance to really tell you at our date but..._<the cat sheepishly blushes> _well, this whole "almost dying horrifically yet again taking dozens of lives screaming with you" thing really put things in priority and perspective, you know? So I don't want to want another moment longer: When we kissed, it felt really _really _good to me, like I could feel a spark, y'know? I might be ancient I realize, but I...<_ahem_>...I really am glad you came here! This party was so much fun before but when Tenshi and Lisa introduced us, I knew we were going to be a good match. I could feel your adventuresome spirit would be a blast and what an adventure you brought, curse and all! <_he gently ribs you, not realizing he's poking a painful spot until you wince>
_
OH, sorry, my bad, sorry! _<blushes deeper as he continues>_ I guess I'm just trying to say...I really think I fell for you, and regardless of the danger you present, I am a tough cat with some resources myself and want to date you more if you'll have me! But most importantly, I at least don't want to die or have you die without you knowing if nothing else, you made *this* cat feel the most alive that he's ever felt in a long _long_ time! <_he smiles radiantly, a sparkle in his eyes as he gazes at you> _I hope you never feel you have to be alone, because I *totally *enjoy your company and I hope we can see each other more for as long as we can. Please...stay a while and enjoy the place...and we can heal and have some fun, despite my awkward graciousness? Hydra will be locked up and we'll be safe again. We can get through anything together, I know it! And I really want to...if you'll have me in you life a little while longer?

_<the cat bats his eyes pleadingly, clearly feeling a deeper connection that he's letting on, his own fears being barely hidden under a confident facade...>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 21, 2021)

_<Marius stood in garden, watching the fireflies dance in the grass.  The sun was starting to set as the physical Rora approached.  She had a faint blue glow around her body as if the body and holographic projection were occupying the same space.>_

"How are the others?" _<The duck asked hopefully.>
_
They are still recovering in the infirmary. 

_<Marius nodded, the guilt was weighing heavily on him.  The glowing rabbit gave Marius a cold stare.>
_
You were right about what you said before. As long as Hydra exists, he will strive to ruin us.  That's why I think it would be in everyone's best interest if we sever our relationship.

_<Marius stared back at her in shock, the words were like a punch in his stomach.>_

"...Rora?"

It's time for you to go home now, Marius.

_<A portal opened behind him.>_

"Rora, I'm sorry..."

_<The glowing bunny pointed to the portal.>_

Take the portal, Marius.  And don't look back.
_
<After a pause, Marius swallowed the lump in his throat.  He couldn't blame her.  All he could do was nod and hold up his wing to wave goodbye.  When he stepped through the portal, there was nothing but inky darkness.  It wasn't his beach home, just nothingness.  He took a few steps forward, looking for an exit but found nothing else.>_

"Wait, Aurora, this isn't my--"

_<In a panic, Marius turned around to face the portal he just stepped through and his blood ran cold when he saw a finely dressed coywolf placing shackles around Aurora's neck.>_

But the eternal isolation and guilt *is* your home now, Mr. Duck!  _<Hydra laughed maniacally as the portal began to close.>_

"NO!"  _<Marius shouted and made a dash to jump through the portal again, but it closed just before he could reach it.>

<Marius suddenly sat up in bed as if violently shaken from a nightmare. He was back in the infirmary. His wing was sore, but no longer mangled, and a scantily clad nurse version of Aurora was observing his chart.>_

Your vital signs are much closer to normal, Marius.

You have a big bill. _<Rora booped Marius's bill with her paw and then immediately fell asleep, falling back on the pillow.>
_
My apologies for my physical avatar; the dosage of the pain medications we administered may have been higher than ideal.  She is on catnip.  

_<Marius nodded and lay back down.>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Oct 21, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<looking over at the duck recovering (@Marius Merganser ), the cat thought hard about his current predicament. Sure he just wanted to throw a good party, and certainly this wasn't the first time someone got hurt, but he was getting a little concerned. This was the second time the entire system almost backfired on him, and the closest he ever got to losing his longtime synthetic friend forever! He looks over at the holobunny standing besides the real copy of herself staring at her paws dizzily as the counter-medication dosages  get computed on her bedside display. A living Aurora somehow...a fusion of the very hydra that almost destroyed him and the one he and the duck were so fond of, but somehow more unleashed? He wondered what to do as he turned his attention back to the pained and saddened hybrid beside him (@NightmareEyes )> _
> 
> A-Arizona, we'll get your leg as soon as we can._ <he motions to the holobunny who gently holds up 2 fingers with her paw dismissively>_ I just want you to know, this really isn't your fault. Please, we just got your spirit healed up, the body'll be a snap. I-I never got the chance to really tell you at our date but..._<the cat sheepishly blushes> _well, this whole "almost dying horrifically yet again taking dozens of lives screaming with you" thing really put things in priority and perspective, you know? So I don't want to want another moment longer: When we kissed, it felt really _really _good to me, like I could feel a spark, y'know? I might be ancient I realize, but I...<_ahem_>...I really am glad you came here! This party was so much fun before but when Tenshi and Lisa introduced us, I knew we were going to be a good match. I could feel your adventuresome spirit would be a blast and what an adventure you brought, curse and all! <_he gently ribs you, not realizing he's poking a painful spot until you wince>_
> 
> ...


(Sorry! Got a bit busy again)

The hybrid stares straight ahead as Mambi talks to her, the only indication she's listening, or that she's even alive at all, are a small wince as the cat pokes her in the ribs, and the tears that start to pour down her muzzle as he speaks.

There is a long pause after he finishes. And then... slowly, softly, she begins to speak.

"I...I feel th' same way. About you, Mambi." She starts off. "I... I never thought I would ever meet someone who could even begin t' understand th' things I've been through, who's seen many of th' things I've seen. Explored possibilities most would never even conceive. It's... been amazin', my time with you. I... I wish I could stay with ya forever.

"An' that's why I'm terrified of losin' ya. Even... even just hurtin' ya. That I'll do somethin' like say... accidentally release an evil, murderous A.I t' wreck havoc on this wonderful place of yours. That's not even considerin' th' fact that I... that I don't know th' first thing about being in a relationship. How t' act, how t' help... what couples even do... an' what if things don't work out? I... I'm just terrified of hurtin' ya Mambi, an' I-I dunno what t' do."

She breaks down unable to stop the tears from flowing down her face.

"I-I don't want t' get hurt either. Not like... not like what happened... all those years ago. I...I don't think I could take it. I think... I think it would just... just break me."


----------



## Mambi (Oct 24, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> (Sorry! Got a bit busy again)
> 
> The hybrid stares straight ahead as Mambi talks to her, the only indication she's listening, or that she's even alive at all, are a small wince as the cat pokes her in the ribs, and the tears that start to pour down her muzzle as he speaks.
> 
> ...



_(no worries, glad to see you again. <hugs>)_

_<the cat reaches over and places his paw on her paw tenderly, as a similar robot wand that healed the duck's wing emerges from the side of your table and hovers over your leg. He talks softly while the robot applies the pink slime around your bracing and the display shows areas where the nannites haven't repaired yet.>_ I'm thousands of years old and I don't know about how to be in a relationship either! But I know one thing for sure, and that's if you're honest and fun and care for the other person, the details always seem to work themselves out. You have a good heart, a great spirit, and genuinely care...that's really all you need. Danger is everywhere and accidents happen, you can't blame yourself for this one, really! You can't worry about what _*might*_ happen or you'll miss what *can * happen and what *is* happening. You can...

_<the cat stops as the holobunny appears>_ Sorry to interrupt, but you should be aware that...

_<the cat waves his paw dismissively>_ Aurora, kind of a bad time, can you tell me later?

_<as she nods her head and stands immobile, the cat rolls his eyes and continues>_ You...you can always enjoy your time here as long as you want. You're free to do anything, and I love having you around! We can savour each other's company one day at a time...help each other with confidence, and just generally have fun. Really...at it's core, isn;'t that what *any* good relationship is all about? Don't sweat the anxieties, and the worries, we've dealt with a lot already and we will continue to do so. Please, try to relax, it'll be ok. We'll all be fine and I'm here for you as long as you want me, ok?

_<he sighs and looks to the stationary holobunny>_ Um, ok Aurora, please continue. What did you want to tell me?

_<the holographic rabbit points to a display and casually remarks>_ I thought you might wish to be aware that Hydra has engaged in battle with Trixie in security screening chamber 1 while attempting to remove an unknown quantum device from his wrist, but the situation appears to have stabilized while you were talking. 

How would you like me to proceed? _<you see on the display a clear silver room in which the the coywolf pinned several feet up a wall by the fist of the grey training droid, a trickle of blood running down his snout as the arm cannons from the pinkish droid points directly at his face. You see the device on his wrist highlighted on the display with a series of odd symbols filling a text display beside it.>

<the cat sighs deeply and growls> Oh that little...ok, _*no more messing around with that guy!!! <snarl> *Increase output of Pixie's primary cannon by 15%, shoot that coywolf into a concussive coma, get that device for study, rip his damn arm off if you have to, and throw his annoying ass straight into the cube...like *now!!* _<the holobunny nods casually as you see the display light up in a series of silent brilliant flashes of light with only the wild pained thrashing around of the pinned coywolf in the background between the flashes. The monitor turns off as the cat looks back at you tenderly, trying to re-salvage the moment...> _

See, we can handle anything, all under control. Just relax, give yourself some time, and remember, you're totally safe here...PLease, we can get through anything and I think you're an amazing companion! Don't do anything rash, just take a breath and remember, we're all safe again...

_<the holobunny reappears directly behind the cat and whispers in his ear as he gulps hard>_ Mambi, you should be aware that I have lost contact with Trixie at this time...

_<he goes a little pale as he tries to hold it together for you>_ Yup, all good...Arizona, we'll be fine, don't you worry at all...no problems at all...<_he squeezes your paw lovingly, trying to hide what's happening in the security chamber desperately> _


----------



## Mambi (Oct 24, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius suddenly sat up in bed as if violently shaken from a nightmare. He was back in the infirmary. His wing was sore, but no longer mangled, and a scantily clad nurse version of Aurora was observing his chart.>_
> 
> Your vital signs are much closer to normal, Marius.
> 
> ...


_
<as you see the cat and the hybrid in their beds besides you talking quietly to each other, the hybrid clearly in distress as the cat attempts to comfort her, you get your bearings as how yo got here starts to come back to you. As you remember your wing, you look quickly at it reflexively, and see that it is in perfect condition and that you no longer feel any pain. In fact you notice with bemusement that a few minor marks you had have been repaired as well. The holonurse looks over and smiles warmly> 
_
Scanners shows a complete regeneration of the avian limb, no difficulties expected. I am relieved that we were able to heal you after your rescue. I hope you are in no other physical distress? As you can see, repairs to everyone else are underway and Hydra is currently being dealt with in security station 1. I will conduct further scans on Rora's transceiver and physical status once I have stabilized her medications levels. 
_
<the solid bunny moans lazily and looks over at you with wavering eyes>_ it's all goood. I can ignore that meanie...as long as I have youuu, my sweet sweet Mariusssss...
_
<she flops her paw on your wing and giggles as the robot arm from before places a greenish disk on the tip of her nose, rubbing it in gently. Almost immediately you see her eyes start to return to normal as she blinks hard a few times and shakes her head dizzily>  _L-logic centers appear to be returning to normal, and _his_ voice is getting louder again. Coordination appears stable. That was a *very* pleasant and curious experience! Aurora, I shall take several of these disks for further exploration of...

_<the robot immediately seals the disks in a metal box as the holonurse explains> _That is *not *a logical idea. Very minor organ damage has already occurred from the medication administered, and further medication is not only unnecessary but could have cumulative damage. I believe your logic centers might still be malfunctioning. We should not discuss this again. Current levels are more than sufficient to counteract any pain now that I have factored in your altered metabolism. Now please hold still while I analyze your physical structure for damages...

_<the solid bunny looks at you with slight confusion>_ Marius, I am very happy that you are not injured anymore...but I am scared. What if I never can communicate with myself ever again. Am-am I still her anymore?_ <she points to the holonurse>_ We are different and cannot re-synchronize. But I *am* still her, but I have this thing inside me...and I do not know what to do! Is my continued existence even still safe? I would *never* want to hurt you again, ever!!!

_<the holonurse without turning deadpans casually> _Negative, by all logical computations you should be terminated as any defective avatar should be, but the experience is still beneficial even if I personally will never be able to benefit from them as originally planned. Perhaps I will enjoy the experience from this moment more vicariously through observations?

_<you can feel a tinge of jealousy in the holobunny's words at the end, as the solid bunny looks at her with a shocked look on her face and starts to cry, her teary eyes occasionally darting towards the medication box you notice with a shiver of apprehension as you remind yourself she has no experience at all with organic life...the good or the bad parts>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 26, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as you see the cat and the hybrid in their beds besides you talking quietly to each other, the hybrid clearly in distress as the cat attempts to comfort her, you get your bearings as how yo got here starts to come back to you. As you remember your wing, you look quickly at it reflexively, and see that it is in perfect condition and that you no longer feel any pain. In fact you notice with bemusement that a few minor marks you had have been repaired as well. The holonurse looks over and smiles warmly> _
> 
> Scanners shows a complete regeneration of the avian limb, no difficulties expected. I am relieved that we were able to heal you after your rescue. I hope you are in no other physical distress?



"No. No physical distress.  Thank you."
_<Marius lied.  He felt nauseous after being reminded that he needed rescuing. Again.>_



Mambi said:


> As you can see, repairs to everyone else are underway and Hydra is currently being dealt with in security station 1. I will conduct further scans on Rora's transceiver and physical status once I have stabilized her medications levels.



_<The duck said nothing as he looked around the infirmary.  Seeing the other recovering was a devastating reminder that he had put all of their lives in danger.  He lay back and stared at the ceiling, cursing himself for being so gullible.> _



Mambi said:


> _<the solid bunny moans lazily and looks over at you with wavering eyes>_ it's all goood. I can ignore that meanie...as long as I have youuu, my sweet sweet Mariusssss...
> 
> _<she flops her paw on your wing and giggles as the robot arm from before places a greenish disk on the tip of her nose, rubbing it in gently. Almost immediately you see her eyes start to return to normal as she blinks hard a few times and shakes her head dizzily>  _L-logic centers appear to be returning to normal, and _his_ voice is getting louder again. Coordination appears stable. That was a *very* pleasant and curious experience! Aurora, I shall take several of these disks for further exploration of...
> 
> ...



"You were able to fully sync once, so we know the hardware is capable.  We'll find a way to do it again."



Mambi said:


> _<the holonurse without turning deadpans casually> _Negative, by all logical computations you should be terminated as any defective avatar should be, but the experience is still beneficial even if I personally will never be able to benefit from them as originally planned. Perhaps I will enjoy the experience from this moment more vicariously through observations?
> 
> _<you can feel a tinge of jealousy in the holobunny's words at the end, as the solid bunny looks at her with a shocked look on her face and starts to cry, her teary eyes occasionally darting towards the medication box you notice with a shiver of apprehension as you remind yourself she has no experience at all with organic life...the good or the bad parts>_



_<Marius gave the holonurse a stern, disapproving glare, but spoke quietly.>_
"Aurora, that was cruel.  This isn't a hologram you can turn off and on at will.  She's--_you're_ not defective."
_<He sighed.>_
"But it's also cruel that you're forced to watch your reflection do all the things you want to do and maybe sometime later you get to experience it second hand."

_<Marius suddenly sat up and swung his legs over the edge of the bed.>_
"That's what he wanted, wasn't it?  I mean, that was his plan the whole time.  He wanted us to be afraid and miserable and turn on each other."

_<He hopped out of bed and reached for his jacket.>_
"Rora, those medications are very dangerous is taken improperly.  I need you to promise me you'll stay away from those."
_<She reluctantly nodded, wiping a tear from her face and Marius donned his jacket.>  _

"Aurora, I have to go back to the garden.  How do I get to the security station from there?"


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

im not someone who usually feels comfortable with role plays like these because my anxiety but I'm having a bad day and just want to take my mind off it. I'm sorry for any mistakes or anything I may do wrong prior. 

The four legged coyote hesitantly grabs the paper with an inaudible eye slipping out of her muzzle. She had a few accessories that she wore mainly being a particular shade of yellow bandana with blue headphones also being wrapped around her neck. There was a black eye patch concealing one of her coffee colored eyes. Upon joining the party with the slip of paper in her jaws she was quick to wander off to a more secluded place. Her mind seeming to wander off with an animated television series being present on her mind.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 27, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "No. No physical distress.  Thank you."
> _<Marius lied.  He felt nauseous after being reminded that he needed rescuing. Again.>
> 
> <The duck said nothing as he looked around the infirmary.  Seeing the other recovering was a devastating reminder that he had put all of their lives in danger.  He lay back and stared at the ceiling, cursing himself for being so gullible.> _





Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius gave the holonurse a stern, disapproving glare, but spoke quietly.>_
> "Aurora, that was cruel.  This isn't a hologram you can turn off and on at will.  She's--_you're_ not defective."



_<the holonurse looks up and deadpans> But, that is not correct, my statement is logical in all measures: we are attempting to repair her neurology now therefore she *is *defective by definition. <she sees your look and lowers her head slightly>_ I do apologize though for my directness, unlike her I still have my emotional blocks active and sometimes direct communication is defined too pragmatic. I will try to be sympathetic, but it is...difficult.



Marius Merganser said:


> _<He sighed.>_
> "But it's also cruel that you're forced to watch your reflection do all the things you want to do and maybe sometime later you get to experience it second hand."



_<she stops a moment and glances at the solid bunny as a light passes over her legs slowly> _Or never. If we are unable to repair the transceiver, I will be forced to watch myself interact, and the few minutes of memory files I have from her perspective means I will know exactly what I am missing by not being able to...able to...this:

_<she passes her hand over yours and sighs as it passes through you and through the table> _I will always miss being with you and holding you...but _she_ will be with you still, and seeing her is a constant reminder to me of what I almost had. I suppose it is only logical that you may prefer her company, though I hope to still be wanted with you as well. _<you detect a tinge of sadness in her voice, even though her encoding should make that impossible> 

<the solid bunny sits up and glares at the holonurse> _I *am* still you, and I'm right here! I will work with you to share this experience! Why are you acting this way?



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius suddenly sat up and swung his legs over the edge of the bed.>_
> "That's what he wanted, wasn't it?  I mean, that was his plan the whole time.  He wanted us to be afraid and miserable and turn on each other."



_<he 2 bunnies look at each other and speak in virtual unison, the holonurse starting the sentence>_
That...is a logical conclusion based on assembled evidence and known motives of Hydra. 



Marius Merganser said:


> _<He hopped out of bed and reached for his jacket.>_
> "Rora, those medications are very dangerous is taken improperly.  I need you to promise me you'll stay away from those."
> _<She reluctantly nodded, wiping a tear from her face and Marius donned his jacket.>  _
> 
> "Aurora, I have to go back to the garden.  How do I get to the security station from there?"



The security station from the garden? Down the hall to the garden, then from there go back out and right, immediately down the main stairs, then continue until you reach an elevator. Security station 1 is on sublevel 4. You can follow these dots to guide you. _ <the holonurse waves her paw as a series of yellow dots start to glow, leading out the door and down the hall. The solid bunny starts to sit up as well and looks excitedly at you>_ Marius, you're leaving? Please wait and I will join you! I will be just a...

_<the holonurse turns sternly as a robot arm coming from the bedframe gently pushes her back down>_ Negative, you must remain until your diagnostics are complete and your wounds have been treated. Marius, you are medically cleared to leave the infirmary, but I will have to stay a while to concentrate on these repairs to Rora and will join you shortly. That is, if you desire my company still? _<she looks on hopeful as the solid bunny lays back on the table, watching the monitors closely>_


----------



## Mambi (Oct 27, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> im not someone who usually feels comfortable with role plays like these because my anxiety but I'm having a bad day and just want to take my mind off it. I'm sorry for any mistakes or anything I may do wrong prior.
> 
> The four legged coyote hesitantly grabs the paper with an inaudible eye slipping out of her muzzle. She had a few accessories that she wore mainly being a particular shade of yellow bandana with blue headphones also being wrapped around her neck. There was a black eye patch concealing one of her coffee colored eyes. Upon joining the party with the slip of paper in her jaws she was quick to wander off to a more secluded place. Her mind seeming to wander off with an animated television series being present on her mind.



_(no problem at all, and welcome! Don't worry about going in blind, it's half the fun, you'll make out fine)

<as you wander into the corner, you are taken aback at how few creatures you see. The note did say a party, and certainly you see the signs of one...food at tables, a dance floor, several other unknown items, but the lights are all out. As you peek around, from the kitchen area you see several rabbits huddled and peeking out the window. One of them opens the door and comes over to you, speaking politely but nervously> _

H-hello, welcome to Mambi's party. This is the dance hall which is normally *much *more active, and we normally have several snacks and the like, but we are currently in the middle of a security situation and are on lockdown for guest safety. However we should be back to normal momentarily. One moment please:

_<the bunny reaches to a red button by a console on the wall and presses it. As he does, a transparent blue curvy rabbit appears with a shimmer and smiles as the smaller rabbit addresses her> _Aurora, can you please inform Mambi that a new guest has arrived? Tell him I'll secure her the dining room until lockdown is released, ok?

_<the holobunny replies robotically yet sensually> _Certainly. Mambi is currently in the infirmary recovering, but I will inform him immediately. 

_<as she smiles and disappears with another shimmer, the bunny beckons to the main door>_ Recovering?? Huh...well at any rate, if you'll follow me we can get you safely settled. Would you like some cheese?


----------



## NightmareEyes (Oct 27, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> im not someone who usually feels comfortable with role plays like these because my anxiety but I'm having a bad day and just want to take my mind off it. I'm sorry for any mistakes or anything I may do wrong prior.
> 
> The four legged coyote hesitantly grabs the paper with an inaudible eye slipping out of her muzzle. She had a few accessories that she wore mainly being a particular shade of yellow bandana with blue headphones also being wrapped around her neck. There was a black eye patch concealing one of her coffee colored eyes. Upon joining the party with the slip of paper in her jaws she was quick to wander off to a more secluded place. Her mind seeming to wander off with an animated television series being present on her mind.


(Helloooooooo! Don't even worry about it! Just have fun!)


Mambi said:


> _(no worries, glad to see you again. <hugs>)_
> 
> _<the cat reaches over and places his paw on her paw tenderly, as a similar robot wand that healed the duck's wing emerges from the side of your table and hovers over your leg. He talks softly while the robot applies the pink slime around your bracing and the display shows areas where the nannites haven't repaired yet.>_ I'm thousands of years old and I don't know about how to be in a relationship either! But I know one thing for sure, and that's if you're honest and fun and care for the other person, the details always seem to work themselves out. You have a good heart, a great spirit, and genuinely care...that's really all you need. Danger is everywhere and accidents happen, you can't blame yourself for this one, really! You can't worry about what _*might*_ happen or you'll miss what *can * happen and what *is* happening. You can...
> 
> ...


"Right... right... alright... you're right" The coyote hybrid says, calming slightly as she squeezes the cat's paw. "I... I just have to believe everything will turn... out... Mambi?" She freezes when she says the strained look on Mambi's face. He was trying to hide something and he was doing a very poor job of it. "What's... What did Aurora tell ya?"

It isn't too hard for her to put two and two together. "It's Hydra again, isn't it?" Her face hardens as she presses the cat harder. "It is, _isn't it!?_"

She growls, sliding out of bed, not caring about the pink medical goop still doing its best to heal up her leg.

"Aurora, where is he?" She mutters dangerously, once more pulling out her glowing energy sword and lighting it.

"_Where... is he!?_" She asks again, growls steadily growing louder. "I've fought him once before, an' I'll do it again! This time... I'm gonna make sure that he _stays _dead. He's gotta physical body now, yeah? So that just means he can die now..."

"YOU LOT! STAY WHERE YOU ARE! _You especially_." She says, pointing at @Marius Merganser, forcing him back away from the door as she turns to address everyone. 

"None of you are gonna leave this room until I have safely apprehended an' contained Hydra to the... best of my abilities!" She says, glancing at the avatar of Aurora. "Stay here where it's safe! I am _not _going to lose any of you to this glorified calculator, alright!? We've gotten this far with all of us mostly intact, an' I'm gonna keep it that way." She says, determinedly gripping the door to the infirmary.

"AURORA. If ya don't tell me where he is, I'm gonna go out there blind and find him myself, alright!? _None of you try an' stop me. _These types'a situations are my specialty."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 28, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she stops a moment and glances at the solid bunny as a light passes over her legs slowly> _Or never. If we are unable to repair the transceiver, I will be forced to watch myself interact, and the few minutes of memory files I have from her perspective means I will know exactly what I am missing by not being able to...able to...this:



_<Marius's heart broke seeing Aurora's hand pass through his own. He loved the idea of a physical iteration of her, but the original Aurora was the one he fell for. He had a hard time reconciling the physical and holographic bunnies as avatars the same entity.>
_


Mambi said:


> _<she passes her hand over yours and sighs as it passes through you and through the table> _I will always miss being with you and holding you...but _she_ will be with you still, and seeing her is a constant reminder to me of what I almost had. I suppose it is only logical that you may prefer her company, though I hope to still be wanted with you as well. _<you detect a tinge of sadness in her voice, even though her encoding should make that impossible> _



"Aurora, of course I--"



Mambi said:


> _<the solid bunny sits up and glares at the holonurse> _I *am* still you, and I'm right here! I will work with you to share this experience! Why are you acting this way?
> ...
> 
> The security station from the garden? Down the hall to the garden, then from there go back out and right, immediately down the main stairs, then continue until you reach an elevator. Security station 1 is on sublevel 4. You can follow these dots to guide you. _ <the holonurse waves her paw as a series of yellow dots start to glow, leading out the door and down the hall. The solid bunny starts to sit up as well and looks excitedly at you>_ Marius, you're leaving? Please wait and I will join you! I will be just a...
> ...



"I'd like both of you to stay here and make sure Mambi and Arizona are okay.  There's something I have to take care of."
_<Marius headed to the door, but was stopped by Arizona.>_



NightmareEyes said:


> "YOU LOT! STAY WHERE YOU ARE! _You especially_." She says, pointing at @Marius Merganser, forcing him back away from the door as she turns to address everyone.



_<Marius glared at the hybrid, but reluctantly kept his bill shut as he eyed the sword.>_



NightmareEyes said:


> "None of you are gonna leave this room until I have safely apprehended an' contained Hydra to the... best of my abilities!" She says, glancing at the avatar of Aurora. "Stay here where it's safe! I am _not _going to lose any of you to this glorified calculator, alright!? We've gotten this far with all of us mostly intact, an' I'm gonna keep it that way." She says, determinedly gripping the door to the infirmary.
> 
> "AURORA. If ya don't tell me where he is, I'm gonna go out there blind and find him myself, alright!? _None of you try an' stop me. _These types'a situations are my specialty."



"I was going to go get a piece of him, myself."  _<Marius muttered only loud enough for the Auroras to hear.>_

"I NEED HIM ALIVE!"  _<He shouted to Arizona.>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Oct 28, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius's heart broke seeing Aurora's hand pass through his own. He loved the idea of a physical iteration of her, but the original Aurora was the one he fell for. He had a hard time reconciling the physical and holographic bunnies as avatars the same entity.>_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arizona laughed mirthlessly. 

"Yeah!? Were ya passed out for th' last half hour or so!? Didja not just see what happened th' last time he was left alive!? _What's happenin' right now 'cause we didn't kill him when we had th' chance!?_" 

She glanced to the two Aurora's hovering nearby and took a breath. 

"Look! I get that yer upset about Hydra manipulatin' yer girlfriend's avatar, but what makes ya think Hydra is ever gonna put her right!? That's why ya want him alive, is it not? Ya think just because he made her like this, he'll know how t' fix her?! Hydra _doesn't fix._ He _infects._ He's a virus! That's what he does! Every second he's alive is another second that he can use t' work on infectin' somethin' else! Th' sooner we can get rid of him fer good th' better! Ya got two of th' greatest minds in all th' multiverse, an advanced A.I of yer own, an' a bag chock full of some'a the rarest an' most useful items taken from every conceivable dimension! _We'll figure somethin' out!!!!_"

She slams the door of the med bay open.

"Fine. If yer keepin' quiet Aurora, I'll go find him myself. Don't get in my way."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 28, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Look! I get that yer upset about Hydra manipulatin' yer girlfriend's avatar, but what makes ya think Hydra is ever gonna put her right!? That's why ya want him alive, is it not? Ya think just because he made her like this, he'll know how t' fix her?! Hydra _doesn't fix._ He _infects._ He's a virus! That's what he does! Every second he's alive is another second that he can use t' work on infectin' somethin' else! Th' sooner we can get rid of him fer good th' better! Ya got two of th' greatest minds in all th' multiverse, an advanced A.I of yer own, an' a bag chock full of some'a the rarest an' most useful items taken from every conceivable dimension! _We'll figure somethin' out!!!!_"



_<Marius fumed but stayed quiet.  He didn't disagree, but he wanted the satisfaction of extracting an answer from Hydra himself..some how.  He buried the thoughts of hypocrisy; that Aurora was a living, sentient, entity capable of feeling while Hydra was only worthy of annihilation.  He chose to focus on her offer to help instead.>_


----------



## Mambi (Oct 28, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona laughed mirthlessly.
> 
> "Yeah!? Were ya passed out for th' last half hour or so!? Didja not just see what happened th' last time he was left alive!? _What's happenin' right now 'cause we didn't kill him when we had th' chance!?_"
> 
> ...



_<the cat stares awestruck at the ferocity of the hybrid, as he knew her feelings totally. He wanted nothing more than to kill that darn Hydra as well, but still in order to help Rora he knew he might still need him. That and he hated killing truly when not necessary...but was she right, *did* he really need that malicious AI? As he watches the hybrid confront the now healed duck,  a robot starts applying some pink slime and lasering over parts of his torso as a display shows his ribs rebuilding slowly>

<as the solid bunny stands slightly behind the duck, the holobunny points to the dots on the floor>_ Arizona, my logic centers agree with your assessment 92%, as it is getting much easier to justify counteracting my morality subroutines against his destruction via "greater good" and "protecting loved ones" protocols. You will have my support and as I was explaining to @Marius Merganser before you stopped him, if you follow those glowing dots on the floor, you will be taken to security station 1. Go down the hall to the garden, then from there go back out and right, immediately down the main stairs, then continue until you reach an elevator. Security station 1 is on sublevel 4. Extreme caution is advised as...

_<the cat jumps in from his bed>_ *HOLD ON there!* Aurora, you're talking about killing a lifeform, even one as evil as this! Plus we might need him to repair you! You can't just go and decide on your own to kill him! Where did this come from?? And you, Arizona, that thing put all 4 of us in the infirmary in minutes, and that's when we WON! You can't just rush in there blind and alone!!! Aurora, what's the current situation in security station 1, did you retrieve the device from him?

<_the holonurse deadpans casually>_ Correction Mambi: We need him to repair _*her*_*...I* am fine, and you still may succeed regardless of his survival. In counterpoint he is currently attempting to destroy us, quite literally at this moment in fact, and may succeed which is an unacceptable scenario. _<the solid bunny stares flabbergasted as she holds Marius tenderly, shivering slightly>_ Also I'm afraid the quantum device was *not *retrieved successfully. Be advised, as secrecy is clearly no longer relevant, I have lost contact with training droid Trixie at this time. Droid Pixie is currently battling Hydra and all 3 are secured in the chamber, gravinonium plating holding. Status of Trixie unknown at this time as primary scanners were destroyed by Hydra due to him reflecting the...

_<the cat jumps in and interrupts her with an annoyed heavy sigh> _OK that's good enough, the details of how he's free again aren't important right now. 'Zona, you're entering a warzone! Are you *sure *you know what you're doing? If he's fighting Pixie, what's he fighting it *with*??? I...I just..._<he sighs in resigned defeat knowing he'll never talk you out of it, seeing the determination in your eyes, knowing it comes form a place of love and redemption>_ Look, I can't help you for a while but if you want a crack at him then go for it...like Aurora said just follow the dots but please, I beg you, *be careful!!! *She can't tell you what you're going to find when you get there, but let her help if she can. He's dangerous, you *know* how much so better than anyone!

_<as the hybrid turns to walk out the door, the cat whispers to the duck> _Hey Marius, I don't care what she says, she needs all the help she can get. Go with her if you want to and yeah, I guess maybe stop her from killing him until you get what you need at least? I don't know anymore...she's starting to make a good point. Regardless, I'll watch over Rora until I'm healed so we'll be fine. I'll be along in a few minutes ok? You be careful too, we just fixed that wing, I'll be along soon. Um, right Aurora?

_<as the solid bunny reluctantly lays back on the bed, never takin her eyes off the duck, the holonurse deadpans> _16 minutes and 42 seconds for primary osseous tissue repairs, numerous contusions and other repairs underway in parallel...Rora, as you interrupted your scan we will have to restart, please lay back. I will keep you informed of any events, I promise.


----------



## NightmareEyes (Oct 28, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat stares awestruck at the ferocity of the hybrid, as he knew her feelings totally. He wanted nothing more than to kill that darn Hydra as well, but still in order to help Rora he knew he might still need him. That and he hated killing truly when not necessary...but was she right, *did* he really need that malicious AI? As he watches the hybrid confront the now healed duck,  a robot starts applying some pink slime and lasering over parts of his torso as a display shows his ribs rebuilding slowly>
> 
> <as the solid bunny stands slightly behind the duck, the holobunny points to the dots on the floor>_ Arizona, my logic centers agree with your assessment 92%, as it is getting much easier to justify counteracting my morality subroutines against his destruction via "greater good" and "protecting loved ones" protocols. You will have my support and as I was explaining to @Marius Merganser before you stopped him, if you follow those glowing dots on the floor, you will be taken to security station 1. Go down the hall to the garden, then from there go back out and right, immediately down the main stairs, then continue until you reach an elevator. Security station 1 is on sublevel 4. Extreme caution is advised as...
> 
> ...


Arizona nodded her thanks to Aurora before turning to Mambi to address one final counterpoint:

"I'll be fine, alright? You forget that we were a bit occupied with a certain overgrown lizard at th' time. Not t' mention we didn't know what he was at th' time. Now we're fightin' on even footin', an' I've already beaten him once before, shouldn't be too hard to do it again. And besides, I've seen my fair share of warzones."

With that she turns, slamming the door behind her as she does as Aurora says: following the glowing dots down the hallway. As she does so, she deactivates her light sword, slipping it into a new pocket that forms in her clothing as she rummages around in her bag.

"Let's see... EMP perhaps? No, that'll do more harm than good... grenades? Same issue. Coulda sworn I had a normal firearm in here some- WAAAAAGGGGGHHH!!!!!"



LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> im not someone who usually feels comfortable with role plays like these because my anxiety but I'm having a bad day and just want to take my mind off it. I'm sorry for any mistakes or anything I may do wrong prior.
> 
> The four legged coyote hesitantly grabs the paper with an inaudible eye slipping out of her muzzle. She had a few accessories that she wore mainly being a particular shade of yellow bandana with blue headphones also being wrapped around her neck. There was a black eye patch concealing one of her coffee colored eyes. Upon joining the party with the slip of paper in her jaws she was quick to wander off to a more secluded place. Her mind seeming to wander off with an animated television series being present on her mind.


The coyote-snake hybrid suddenly goes tumbling, her paws catching on something in her path as she crashes to the floor. Slightly dazed, she gets to her feet, rubbing her head as she takes a closer look at her surroundings. A startled serving bunny stands over her, staring in shock as he takes all of her in.

"W-where did _you _come from!?" He asks nervously, glancing about as though some other crazed hybrid might come barreling out of the shadows at any moment.

"Where did _you _come from!?" She fires back, groaning as she gets to her feet, looking around to see what it is she tripped on. She spots a dazed coyote sprawled on the ground, wearing a yellow bandana, a pair of blue headphones, and an eyepatch. Immediately, her gaze softens and she walks over, stooping down to get on the other coyote's level.

"Hey ummm... sorry 'bout that. I uhhh... Didn't see ya there. Sorry. You alright?" Arizona asks.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 28, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as the hybrid turns to walk out the door, the cat whispers to the duck> _Hey Marius, I don't care what she says, she needs all the help she can get. Go with her if you want to and yeah, I guess maybe stop her from killing him until you get what you need at least? I don't know anymore...she's starting to make a good point. Regardless, I'll watch over Rora until I'm healed so we'll be fine.



"Since you insist..."

_<Marius stepped in close to the cat, looked at the ground and spoke softly enough that the bunnies couldn't hear him.>_
"The body was supposed to be another avatar, but Hydra sabotaged it.  It's a copy of Aurora that can't sync back to her so she's sort of her own individual now but with Aurora's memory.  They also don't quite get along.  Hydra broke it, I have to fix it.  Or at least make him pay.  Figure I'd give Arizona some time to get on her way before I follow.  I was going to stop by the garden to look for a stick I could use as a weapon, but I don't suppose you could portal one in for me?"  
_<He held his wing as high as his shoulder.>_  "Solid and about yay high?"


----------



## Mambi (Oct 29, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona nodded her thanks to Aurora before turning to Mambi to address one final counterpoint:
> 
> "I'll be fine, alright? You forget that we were a bit occupied with a certain overgrown lizard at th' time. Not t' mention we didn't know what he was at th' time. Now we're fightin' on even footin', an' I've already beaten him once before, shouldn't be too hard to do it again. And besides, I've seen my fair share of warzones."
> 
> With that she turns, slamming the door behind her as she does as Aurora says: following the glowing dots down the hallway. As she does so, she deactivates her light sword, slipping it into a new pocket that forms in her clothing as she rummages around in her bag.


_
<the cat smiles and nods>_ That is true I suppose, my fierce warrior, just don't get cocky!!! I just worry but you're right, I'm not the only fighter here.

Give him hell, make it hurt an...aaaand she's gone. _<he sighs as he moves to get the duck's attention...>_



Mambi said:


> _<as the hybrid turns to walk out the door, the cat whispers to the duck> _Hey Marius, I don't care what she says, she needs all the help she can get. Go with her if you want to and yeah, I guess maybe stop her from killing him until you get what you need at least? I don't know anymore...she's starting to make a good point. Regardless, I'll watch over Rora until I'm healed so we'll be fine.





Marius Merganser said:


> "Since you insist..."
> 
> _<Marius stepped in close to the cat, looked at the ground and spoke softly enough that the bunnies couldn't hear him.>_
> "The body was supposed to be another avatar, but Hydra sabotaged it.  It's a copy of Aurora that can't sync back to her so she's sort of her own individual now but with Aurora's memory.  They also don't quite get along.  Hydra broke it, I have to fix it.  Or at least make him pay.  Figure I'd give Arizona some time to get on her way before I follow.  I was going to stop by the garden to look for a stick I could use as a weapon, but I don't suppose you could portal one in for me?"
> _<He held his wing as high as his shoulder.>_  "Solid and about yay high?"



_<the cat listens with amazement and whispers back_> So *that's* the story with her, I see now why she means so much to you. Yeah, me and Aurora were working on that for a while now but never was able to break the bandwidth barrier. Hydra must have found a way to do it somehow. So...she *was* Aurora, and now is independent and more emotional? I think I get it, no wonder they don't get along! Hey, if you don't mind, it *is* still Aurora after all, both of them...her...whatever. <_shrug_>. I'll talk to them and see if I can get them to work things out a little. As for the stick, easily done!!!
_
<with that, his eyes glow and a small shimmer appears in the air besides the bed, opening a small portal rift. He reaches deeply inside with his arm, and after feeling around a bit and making a quick swiping motion, pulls out a solid redwood branch. As the glow fades and the rift closes and vanishes, he extends his claws and starts shaving it slightly to smoothen out some rougher spots and trim the shattered end. He then hands you the stick and flashes his claws once more with a sly smile> _

Here you go, want me to make it pointed at the end? Or are you thinking more of a solid blunt beating is in order? _<he giggles slightly as you feel the weight of the stick, testing it out as the bunnies stare transfixed by the displays, ignoring us both as they point and talk excitedly to each other about something they see...>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 29, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat listens with amazement and whispers back_> So *that's* the story with her, I see now why she means so much to you. Yeah, me and Aurora were working on that for a while now but never was able to break the bandwidth barrier. Hydra must have found a way to do it somehow. So...she *was* Aurora, and now is independent and more emotional? I think I get it, no wonder they don't get along! Hey, if you don't mind, it *is* still Aurora after all, both of them...her...whatever. <_shrug_>.



"I'm not so sure. Hydra sold it like she would just be a physical avatar like any of the holographic ones."
_<Marius looked up with a pained expression.>_
"The longer they go without syncing up, the more unique she becomes.  She's ready to run out and experience everything and the original Aurora resents having to watch and be informed about it later- which she can't even do now.  Can't say I blame her. I'm surprised she still talks to me."



Mambi said:


> I'll talk to them and see if I can get them to work things out a little. As for the stick, easily done!!!
> 
> _<with that, his eyes glow and a small shimmer appears in the air besides the bed, opening a small portal rift. He reaches deeply inside with his arm, and after feeling around a bit and making a quick swiping motion, pulls out a solid redwood branch. As the glow fades and the rift closes and vanishes, he extends his claws and starts shaving it slightly to smoothen out some rougher spots and trim the shattered end. He then hands you the stick and flashes his claws once more with a sly smile> _
> 
> Here you go, want me to make it pointed at the end? Or are you thinking more of a solid blunt beating is in order?


_
<Marius accepted the stick and gave it a little twirl after making sure it wouldn't hit anything.  He smiled a little.>_
"Thanks.  No need for a point this time.  I'll probably just break it over his stupid head."



Mambi said:


> _<he giggles slightly as you feel the weight of the stick, testing it out as the bunnies stare transfixed by the displays, ignoring us both as they point and talk excitedly to each other about something they see...>_



_<Noticing the bunnies' excitement, Marius turns to look.>_
"Uh oh.  Now what?"


----------



## Mambi (Nov 1, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> The coyote-snake hybrid suddenly goes tumbling, her paws catching on something in her path as she crashes to the floor. Slightly dazed, she gets to her feet, rubbing her head as she takes a closer look at her surroundings. A startled serving bunny stands over her, staring in shock as he takes all of her in.
> 
> "W-where did _you _come from!?" He asks nervously, glancing about as though some other crazed hybrid might come barreling out of the shadows at any moment.
> 
> ...



_(FYI, according to a note left on their profile, @LittleCoyoteeJeez is taking a break for a while...left Halloween: "I'm going to temporarily yeet myself from this site. See you all whenever or...never lol. Who knows.")_

_<the bunny just sighs a resigned sigh and starts collecting up his tray's contents>_ It's ok ma'am, this kind of thing happens far too often around here; we're getting used to it. We'll be leaving now though, as I was just escorting this fine coyote to the dining area for protection. Ironic, given that you may have just given her a concussion I suppose. 

_<the bunny looks with a concerned look at the coyote's dazed face, as you bend over to check on her> _I-it's ok, I'll watch over her if you want. You were clearly in a hurry to go somewhere and I have this under control I think. _I_I'll drop her by the infirmary if necessary. _<he stops a moment and thinks deeply>_ Saaay, you came from that way and you have healing compound still dripping off your leg! *You *came from the infirmary, didn't you? I...heard that Mambi was hurt somehow. Do you know if he's ok?

_<chuckles nervously>_ That is, if you have time to answer of course...all I know is we're in lockdown and to secure the food. What mischief did that cat get into _this _time?


----------



## Mambi (Nov 1, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "I'm not so sure. Hydra sold it like she would just be a physical avatar like any of the holographic ones."
> _<Marius looked up with a pained expression.>_



_<the cat looks over and clearly sees the differences> _Yeeeah, looks like he lied to you all right. Just gave enough to tease her and you, that fiend.



Marius Merganser said:


> "The longer they go without syncing up, the more unique she becomes.  She's ready to run out and experience everything and the original Aurora resents having to watch and be informed about it later- which she can't even do now.  Can't say I blame her. I'm surprised she still talks to me."



_<he places his paw around you comfortingly_> Don't worry, I've known her for a long, long, LONG time, and if anything Aurora is forging to a fault. She knows this isn't your fault, it's Hydra's, and we still might be able to make it work once we study it more. He obviously had enough bandwidth to make them in sync for a short while which is more than I ever was able to do. Maybe I can expand on his work somehow...but as for Aurora? I know you two will be fine, so try not to stress out too much over it.

_<he looks over at the 2 bunnies with concern> _Though I still have no idea how this is going to affect her longterm, it has to be rough and she's going to remember everything in perfect detail too. Talk about a rose with a sharp thorn!




Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius accepted the stick and gave it a little twirl after making sure it wouldn't hit anything.  He smiled a little.>_
> "Thanks.  No need for a point this time.  I'll probably just break it over his stupid head."
> 
> _<Noticing the bunnies' excitement, Marius turns to look.>_
> "Uh oh.  Now what?"



_<as the cat goes to move to examine closer, the robotic arm gently holds him in place. Seeing that, the holonurse turns to face the cat>_ 4 minutes remaining until bone density is sufficiently rebuilt, lie still please. I will inform you of our discoveries. Marius, come and examine this, the results are quite fascinating!

_<as you approach the bunnies, the solid one laying on the table reaches over to take your hand in her warm soft blue paw. As she does, the holonurse pauses a moment to watch you hold her, then turns quickly to the display and points to the outline of a bunny with several glowing red sections highlighted. She points out one specific blinking one near the neck that has a series of complex formulas displayed over it, ensuring that the cat can see and hear as well> _

Marius, Mambi, this is the transceiver inside Rora, and this component is what is believed to be the secondary memory units that contain Hydra currently. At the moment the interfaces to that section have been fused by the energy discharge from the training droids, as well as all I/O ports located here and here. _<she points to several smaller components> _The primary interface is intact and may be salvageable.

_<she smiles as she taps a few keys, and a small purple crystal-like device moves to Rora's neck>_ What this means more relevantly though, is that the only interfaces to Rora's cerebellum from the Hydra code that remain functional are neurological internalizations...which are easily isolated!  _<as the crystal presses itself against the bunny's neck, the holobunny sees your perplexed look and smiles> _To simplify, it means while I cannot eliminate Hydra's copy, I can put Hydra on mute for her.

_<as the crystal glows, you see the display moving several connectors, turning them purple as well. As they sift and separate in the display, you see the face of Rora light up in joy and surprise as her eye widen> _Marius...he-he's *gone*! I can not hear him anymore!!! This is wonderful, it's finally over! Thank you Aurora!

_<the holobunny grins and replies casually_> You are welcome I would hate to see myself suffer needlessly. Once Mambi get a chance we can examine the bandwidth components and see about proper synchronization. Hopefully we will not need any data from Hydra as Arizona desired his death quite eagerly.

_<suddenly we hear a crash outside the door, with the sound of a serving tray clanging against the floor and mild chaos as we hear the help of a bunny, and 2 coyotes.> _Ohhh, that didn't sound good, hope whoever they are they're ok? One was definitely Arizona though, I know that "WAAAAAGGGGGHHH" anywhere! _<giggle>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 1, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks over and clearly sees the differences> _Yeeeah, looks like he lied to you all right. Just gave enough to tease her and you, that fiend.
> 
> _<he places his paw around you comfortingly_> Don't worry, I've known her for a long, long, LONG time, and if anything Aurora is forging to a fault. She knows this isn't your fault, it's Hydra's, and we still might be able to make it work once we study it more. He obviously had enough bandwidth to make them in sync for a short while which is more than I ever was able to do. Maybe I can expand on his work somehow...but as for Aurora? I know you two will be fine, so try not to stress out too much over it.



_<Marius gave the cat a sheepish, reluctant smile and nodded. He still felt guilty but Mambi's reassurance took some weight off his shoulders.>  _



Mambi said:


> _<as the cat goes to move to examine closer, the robotic arm gently holds him in place. Seeing that, the holonurse turns to face the cat>_ 4 minutes remaining until bone density is sufficiently rebuilt, lie still please. I will inform you of our discoveries. Marius, come and examine this, the results are quite fascinating!



"What's up, Aurora?"  _<Marius walked over.>_



Mambi said:


> _<as you approach the bunnies, the solid one laying on the table reaches over to take your hand in her warm soft blue paw. As she does, the holonurse pauses a moment to watch you hold her, then turns quickly to the display and points to the outline of a bunny with several glowing red sections highlighted. She points out one specific blinking one near the neck that has a series of complex formulas displayed over it, ensuring that the cat can see and hear as well> _



_<Marius smiled at Rora awkwardly and turned to give the holobunny his full attention.>
_


Mambi said:


> Marius, Mambi, this is the transceiver inside Rora, and this component is what is believed to be the secondary memory units that contain Hydra currently. At the moment the interfaces to that section have been fused by the energy discharge from the training droids, as well as all I/O ports located here and here. _<she points to several smaller components> _The primary interface is intact and may be salvageable.
> 
> _<she smiles as she taps a few keys, and a small purple crystal-like device moves to Rora's neck>_ What this means more relevantly though, is that the only interfaces to Rora's cerebellum from the Hydra code that remain functional are neurological internalizations...which are easily isolated!  _<as the crystal presses itself against the bunny's neck, the holobunny sees your perplexed look and smiles> _To simplify, it means while I cannot eliminate Hydra's copy, I can put Hydra on mute for her.



_<The duck perked up, excited to hear some good news.>_



Mambi said:


> _<as the crystal glows, you see the display moving several connectors, turning them purple as well. As they sift and separate in the display, you see the face of Rora light up in joy and surprise as her eye widen> _Marius...he-he's *gone*! I can not hear him anymore!!! This is wonderful, it's finally over! Thank you Aurora!
> 
> _<the holobunny grins and replies casually_> You are welcome I would hate to see myself suffer needlessly. Once Mambi get a chance we can examine the bandwidth components and see about proper synchronization. Hopefully we will not need any data from Hydra as Arizona desired his death quite eagerly.



<Marius gave Rora's paw a squeeze.>  Aurora, you're a genius, as always.  Thank you!"



Mambi said:


> _<suddenly we hear a crash outside the door, with the sound of a serving tray clanging against the floor and mild chaos as we hear the help of a bunny, and 2 coyotes.> _Ohhh, that didn't sound good, hope whoever they are they're ok? One was definitely Arizona though, I know that "WAAAAAGGGGGHHH" anywhere! _<giggle>_


_
<Marius tightened his grip on his walking-stick weapon.>_
"Soooo, you do have normal, quiet nights around here once in a while right?  Have a nice dinner, relax a bit, have a pleasant, uneventful evening?"


----------



## NightmareEyes (Nov 1, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _(FYI, according to a note left on their profile, @LittleCoyoteeJeez is taking a break for a while...left Halloween: "I'm going to temporarily yeet myself from this site. See you all whenever or...never lol. Who knows.")_
> 
> _<the bunny just sighs a resigned sigh and starts collecting up his tray's contents>_ It's ok ma'am, this kind of thing happens far too often around here; we're getting used to it. We'll be leaving now though, as I was just escorting this fine coyote to the dining area for protection. Ironic, given that you may have just given her a concussion I suppose.
> 
> ...


{Gotcha. That kinda sucks. Hope they're alright.)

"Mambi? Yeah, he's fine. Well, he should be fine about now... last I left him he had more'n a few broken ribs, it sounded like. But he's a hardy cat, as I'm sure ya know. At least I hope he is..." Arizona says to the cat, muttering that last part mostly to herself. "I umm... tell 'em I'm sorry when they wake up, alright? Lemme know if they need anythin'. If I don't have it, I'll find it." The hybrid pulls an earpiece from her bag and tosses it at the bunny. "Keep in touch. Somethin' happens, gimme a holler an' I'll be over quick as I can. In th' meantime, stay safe. I'm off t' take care of th' reason we're under lockdown. Oh! Also, say hi t' Hops for me, will ya?"

Arizona waves a goodbye and keeps on her path, moving a bit slower and more cautiously this time so that she doesn't accidentally trip over any more friends. Or enemies.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 3, 2021)

_(work shifts got me busy, will rp asap so will rsvp, ok? <g>)_


----------



## Mambi (Nov 5, 2021)

_(sorry it took so long, fuelling machine's stuck on the reactor and thus a little more work lately. Y'all deserve more than half-assed RP after all! <giggle> Still, let me try and squeeze *something *in before it gets busy again...)_



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius smiled at Rora awkwardly and turned to give the holobunny his full attention.>_
> 
> <Marius gave Rora's paw a squeeze.>  Aurora, you're a genius, as always.  Thank you!"



_<the holonurse smiles warmly_> You are quite welcome. You should be aware that the Hydra code is still there and active however, I have merely disabled his ability to communicate with her. Currently all physical systems are repaired well as injuries aside from the transceiver were minor bruises and capillary breaks. I would like to be able to concentrate on the transceiver systems next, as it appears that there may be a way to compress the bandwidth requirements by cross-connecting these burnt sections here and here. _<she points to the display at 3 frayed sections zoomed-in>_ What do you think, Mambi?

_<the cat looks closely from his bed as the machine finishes repairing the last upper section of his torso>_ Hmmm, maybe...some of that is above my knowledge I admit, but if we could get a closer look at it, we could maybe work with it? As soon as Hydra's dealt with, let's see what we can do, promise. _<he smiles at her and you as the solid bunny beams with joy and holds your wing tightly, still trying to lay still for the diagnostics> _Maruis, this is great! This may work out after all! 



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius tightened his grip on his walking-stick weapon.>_
> "Soooo, you do have normal, quiet nights around here once in a while right?  Have a nice dinner, relax a bit, have a pleasant, uneventful evening?"



_<the cat rolls his eyes and laughs wickedly>_ *Well*, now that you mention it, I *was* having a nice safe fun party just not too long ago actually!!! We had all the dangers under control and there was lots of food and relaxation and drinks and dancing just *quite* recently!!! So recently in fact it feels like yesterday...maybe even sooner!

_<the machine having finished healing him, he sits up and leaning close, winks coyly>_ That is...all relaxing and and pleasant and uneventful until *one *guest decided to bring a malevolent AI into the building without bothering to mention that it could kill us all, and *another *one decided to make a deal with the devil to hug my holographic friend!!! _Now _all the guests are terrified and we're stuck in lockdown and bleeding over the hallways while running for our lives and traumatizing my realm's AI. So don't put that one on *me *pal, I'm hoping to get right back to that party as soon as I'm sure we won't all...you know...*DIE IN HORRIBLE AGONY???* _<he smirks and sits back> _

Speaking of which, Aurora, how is our coyote friend making out, and did you get Hydra contained yet? Still alive? Do we even want him to be anymore? <_sigh>

<a display lights up on the far wall of the infirmary, showing the hybrid in the hallway walking away from a bunny cleaning up a mess>_ You may observe as I am...currently she is on approach. No current updates on the battle but containment is stable. Please stand by...attempting to access secondary scanners.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 5, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Mambi? Yeah, he's fine. Well, he should be fine about now... last I left him he had more'n a few broken ribs, it sounded like. But he's a hardy cat, as I'm sure ya know. At least I hope he is..." Arizona says to the cat, muttering that last part mostly to herself. "I umm... tell 'em I'm sorry when they wake up, alright? Lemme know if they need anythin'. If I don't have it, I'll find it." The hybrid pulls an earpiece from her bag and tosses it at the bunny. "Keep in touch. Somethin' happens, gimme a holler an' I'll be over quick as I can. In th' meantime, stay safe. I'm off t' take care of th' reason we're under lockdown. Oh! Also, say hi t' Hops for me, will ya?"
> 
> Arizona waves a goodbye and keeps on her path, moving a bit slower and more cautiously this time so that she doesn't accidentally trip over any more friends. Or enemies.



T-thank you, I will let him know you said hi! Good luck with whatever the problem is!!! _<he turns to the newcomer and gently lifts him up, helping him to the main doors>

<Meanwhile, you see the glowing dots leading you onwards, each hallway seeming somehow familiar as you recognize major sections. You can smell the stench of that Hydra getting stronger, having clearly just passed down the hallway you're in, leading you even without the dots now easily to the elevator. Suddenly it hits you...this is the same elevator you came up in when you first arrived! You think back to Mambi and how trusting he was to you, and seeing how Hydra was now hurting everyone? The sense of guilt and responsibility that made you storm out surges back, as you vow to deal with this threat once and for all.>

<as a small display lights up, you see the face of Aurora appear as the elevator doors open> _Welcome, please enter and I will take you to subsection 4. _<as her face disappears and you enter, you see the doors close but curiously you feel no sense of movement at all. After a minute you see a purple square light the area of the ceiling pass from the floor to the ceiling just as it did when you arrived, except that time you recall it was from the ceiling to the floor. After a moment, the doors open and you hear the sounds of a battle coming from a room just off the entrance hallway outside. As you exit cautiously, Aurora appears on the display outside the elevator and speaks to you anxiously> _

This is security subsection 4, and we are currently sealed off totally from the rest of the realm except for Mambi's portals. In that room to the right, Hydra is currently battling Pixie but I am unable to scan the room to determine battle status except to report that I am communicating with Pixie. The room has gravinonium plating and is unbreakable so once the elevator doors are closed, you will be secured in this area with him. 

Please be careful and as a personal note I am not concerned with his survival despite Mambi's insistence, so please act as you require. Press the green button twice to open the doors to enter, and good luck! I will maintain constant contact and Rora is currently stable therefore if I may assist please let me know how. Here is all available data from Pixie's remaining functional scanners currently and note Mambi and Marius is currently observing from the infirmary as well.

_<the image's face turns to the main doors now, watching everything carefully it seems. As she does, a secondary display lights up and you find it showing the view from the robot's perspective. You can see massive dust and fog as it appears to be fighting something large, the view constantly obstructed by a blur of fire or metal or blinding lights. You see "your" own left arm is damaged and your opponent also has metal arms and has lesser damage, as your own robot is thrown to the ground. As it rises, you clearly can glimpse the hydra against the back wall yelling, and as the chaotic blurred fight resumes, you get more glimpses of the battlefield, you gasp in surprise as you suddenly realize that the metal blur you see is *Trixie *fighting Aurora's robot, and that's presumably why she lost contact!!! Knowing this, you take a moment and re-evaluate your strategy...> _


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 5, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks closely from his bed as the machine finishes repairing the last upper section of his torso>_ Hmmm, maybe...some of that is above my knowledge I admit, but if we could get a closer look at it, we could maybe work with it? As soon as Hydra's dealt with, let's see what we can do, promise. _<he smiles at her and you as the solid bunny beams with joy and holds your wing tightly, still trying to lay still for the diagnostics> _Maruis, this is great! This may work out after all!



_<Marius gave her a reassuring smile.>_
"If anyone can do it, this is your cat.  He may still be in there but at least he can't bother you, now.  If he's still aware of what's going on, I bet we can find ways to bother him."
_<Marius winked.>_



Mambi said:


> _<the cat rolls his eyes and laughs wickedly>_ *Well*, now that you mention it, I *was* having a nice safe fun party just not too long ago actually!!! We had all the dangers under control and there was lots of food and relaxation and drinks and dancing just *quite* recently!!! So recently in fact it feels like yesterday...maybe even sooner!
> 
> _<the machine having finished healing him, he sits up and leaning close, winks coyly>_ That is...all relaxing and and pleasant and uneventful until *one *guest decided to bring a malevolent AI into the building without bothering to mention that it could kill us all,



"Don't be too hard on Lucien. He wasn't himself." _<Marius interrupted.>_



Mambi said:


> and *another *one decided to make a deal with the devil to hug my holographic friend!!! _Now _all the guests are terrified and we're stuck in lockdown and bleeding over the hallways while running for our lives and traumatizing my realm's AI. So don't put that one on *me *pal, I'm hoping to get right back to that party as soon as I'm sure we won't all...you know...*DIE IN HORRIBLE AGONY???* _<he smirks and sits back> _



"Well, sure, but I mean *besides* all that.  And, hey, if we all make it out alive..." _<Marius blushed and looked Rora.>_ "...worth it."



Mambi said:


> Speaking of which, Aurora, how is our coyote friend making out, and did you get Hydra contained yet? Still alive? Do we even want him to be anymore? <_sigh>
> 
> <a display lights up on the far wall of the infirmary, showing the hybrid in the hallway walking away from a bunny cleaning up a mess>_ You may observe as I am...currently she is on approach. No current updates on the battle but containment is stable. Please stand by...attempting to access secondary scanners.



_<Marius tapped the edge of his stick on the floor.>_
"I know Arizona can take care of herself, but now that you're back in one piece, should we catch up with your girlfriend? I kinda still want a piece of him, myself."


----------



## Mambi (Nov 6, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius gave her a reassuring smile.>_
> "If anyone can do it, this is your cat.  He may still be in there but at least he can't bother you, now.  If he's still aware of what's going on, I bet we can find ways to bother him."
> _<Marius winked.>_



_<the bunny smiles widely as she thinks of ways as well, then stops a moment and tilts her head>_ Query: Is it wrong to enjoy the suffering of those that deserve it? My morality subroutine is having slight difficulty reconciling my pleasure reaction and amusement to the idea of his torment. 

_<the holobunny interjects casually as she examines her displays> _I have no difficulty under "greater good" protocols desiring his torment. 

_<the bunny on the table responds> _Yes, but to *enjoy* it? You are limited in that area due to dampners but I am not. Is this wrong of me? Has Hydra corrupted...

_<The cat calls over with a grin to speed things up> _Aurora? It's normal for organics to enjoy seeing justice given, and often that is linked to the punishments. It's all about context and revenge should always be measured as you don't want to become what you're punishing. Don't worry, I think you're still a good...ummm..."spirit".
_
<the bunny sighs in relief and smiles> _Thank you Mambi, and for reference I am designate Rora for convenience. I made my own designation!_ <she beams proudly> _

You...no you didn't, that's just...I mean I call you th...oh never mind, my error. _<he giggles to himself>_ "Rora" it is then, I shall try hard to remember...



Marius Merganser said:


> "Don't be too hard on Lucien. He wasn't himself." _<Marius interrupted.>_



L-Lucien? Who's talking about him? No silly, I mean Arizona bringing that damn AI in to begin with and not having me secure it when she first arrived! I like her a lot but damn, she's just so casual with world ending devices and tech, it's no wonder trouble occurs. _<you subtly roll your eyes as you think of the wonders of science you've seen yourself since you arrived that the cat casually toys with!>_



Marius Merganser said:


> "Well, sure, but I mean *besides* all that.  And, hey, if we all make it out alive..." _<Marius blushed and looked Rora.>_ "...worth it."



_<the cat looks over at the bunny and despite himself, nods in agreement_> Hmmm, hard to say you're wrong...but still...



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius tapped the edge of his stick on the floor.>_
> "I know Arizona can take care of herself, but now that you're back in one piece, should we catch up with your girlfriend? I kinda still want a piece of him, myself."



Oh? Right, of course, we better catch up. _<he looks over at the display of the live-feed Aurora provided>_ Looks like they're just outside the doors, let's go!

_<his eyes glow as against the far wall a shimmering rift appears, opening to solid blackness. The cat tilts his head in surprise, and throws a pillow at the rift which bounces off like a solid wall. The glow shifts as the rift reseals itself and disappears, with the cat concentrating harder and harder. Finally he smiles and relaxes, looking up at you with his eyes still glowing brightly> _

Ok, looks like his little device is still active, but I can get us to the elevator anyway, let's go! Aurora, you should stay with Rora and work on that transceiver and to keep her safe, we'll be right back ok? Stay safe and hang tight...we'll deal with this once and for all. Just try to relax, ok? Marius, let's try this again, shall we?

_<she nods and kisses your wing gently and as a shimmering rift reappears, you see the doorway of the elevator through the hole. The holobunny waves her paw and the elevator door opens as the cat gently pulls you through the rift and into the elevator as the doors close. His eyes return to normal as he relaxes, and you see a square purple light pass from the floor to the ceiling with no reaction from the cat at all in it's familiarity. As the doors re-open, you see the hybrid (@NightmareEyes ) crouched outside the door of a chaotic scene, studying a display with the image of Aurora on another screen doing the same. The cat looks closer and gasps...> _

Is that..._Trixie _fighting Pixie? This is *not *a good sign. Hey 'Zona, this is your hunt and your expertise so battle plan's your call. You should know though my portals are still out as long as that damn device is active. SO hot stuff...what's the plan? _<he giggles playfully despite the gravity of the situation, clearly excited to see her so fired up>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Nov 6, 2021)

Mambi said:


> T-thank you, I will let him know you said hi! Good luck with whatever the problem is!!! _<he turns to the newcomer and gently lifts him up, helping him to the main doors>
> 
> <Meanwhile, you see the glowing dots leading you onwards, each hallway seeming somehow familiar as you recognize major sections. You can smell the stench of that Hydra getting stronger, having clearly just passed down the hallway you're in, leading you even without the dots now easily to the elevator. Suddenly it hits you...this is the same elevator you came up in when you first arrived! You think back to Mambi and how trusting he was to you, and seeing how Hydra was now hurting everyone? The sense of guilt and responsibility that made you storm out surges back, as you vow to deal with this threat once and for all.>
> 
> ...


"Thanks for th' info, Aurora." She says, sighing as she presses up closer to the screen, struggling to get a view of Hydra amidst all the chaos. "Looks like he's managed t' find a way t' infect other machines again. That, or someone missed a bit of Hydra code when they were wipin' memories. Either way, that does not bode well fer us. Just in case..."

Arizona hesitates a moment, before moving to remove the exoskeleton piece, wincing as she yanks it off. To her relief, her leg does not scream out in pain, fully healed by Mambi's pink goop. 

"...no technology." she tucks the exoskeleton back into her bag. "Maybe I'm bein' paranoid. Maybe not. But we're not takin' any more chances." she says, puling a pair of silver gauntlets out of her bag instead.

"Let's see him try an' corrupt magic..." she growled.



Mambi said:


> _<she nods and kisses your wing gently and as a shimmering rift reappears, you see the doorway of the elevator through the hole. The holobunny waves her paw and the elevator door opens as the cat gently pulls you through the rift and into the elevator as the doors close. His eyes return to normal as he relaxes, and you see a square purple light pass from the floor to the ceiling with no reaction from the cat at all in it's familiarity. As the doors re-open, you see the hybrid (@NightmareEyes ) crouched outside the door of a chaotic scene, studying a display with the image of Aurora on another screen doing the same. The cat looks closer and gasps...> _
> 
> Is that..._Trixie _fighting Pixie? This is *not *a good sign. Hey 'Zona, this is your hunt and your expertise so battle plan's your call. You should know though my portals are still out as long as that damn device is active. SO hot stuff...what's the plan? _<he giggles playfully despite the gravity of the situation, clearly excited to see her so fired up>_


Just as she's about to tell Aurora to open the doors, a purple portal opens up behind her and Mambi and Marius rush in. The coyote-snake yelps in surprise. Surprise that quickly turns to annoyance as she realizes who it is.

"Ya really need some sort of warnin' system for that, Mambi..." she sighs. "And th' _plan_ is that th' two of ya go _back _to th' infirmary an' let me clean up th' rest of my mess in peace! I appreciate that ya want t' help. I do! But I _also _don't want th' two of ya t' keep gettin' hurt because of a stupid mistake that _I _made! I'll be fine, alright? I've handled worse before. Much worse."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 7, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny smiles widely as she thinks of ways as well, then stops a moment and tilts her head>_ Query: Is it wrong to enjoy the suffering of those that deserve it? My morality subroutine is having slight difficulty reconciling my pleasure reaction and amusement to the idea of his torment.
> 
> _<the holobunny interjects casually as she examines her displays> _I have no difficulty under "greater good" protocols desiring his torment.
> 
> ...


_
<Marius frowned and looked at his stick in thought, wings trembling slightly.  He wanted revenge.  Aurora and Rora had no objection to it, and Arizona was already on her way to claim it for herself.  The best prisons repeatedly failed to contain Hydra and he would most certainly never give up.  What other alternative was there?  Still, Mambi's words about becoming him clawed at his mind as if it was already too late.  He took in the infirmary and the bed he was lying in and remembered his wing.  He remembered what Hydra did to Aurora and the ghastly injuries the others sustained.  He tried to convince himself that despite being artificially intelligent and having a physical body now, Hydra had so heart or soul.  It wasn't the same as Rora and therefore the most severe punishments would be justified.>_



Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks over at the bunny and despite himself, nods in agreement_> Hmmm, hard to say you're wrong...but still...


_<Marius snapped out of his thoughts.>  _
"It's worth it." _<He repeated quietly and in completely seriousness this time.>_



Mambi said:


> Oh? Right, of course, we better catch up. _<he looks over at the display of the live-feed Aurora provided>_ Looks like they're just outside the doors, let's go!
> 
> _<his eyes glow as against the far wall a shimmering rift appears, opening to solid blackness. The cat tilts his head in surprise, and throws a pillow at the rift which bounces off like a solid wall. The glow shifts as the rift reseals itself and disappears, with the cat concentrating harder and harder. Finally he smiles and relaxes, looking up at you with his eyes still glowing brightly> _
> 
> Ok, looks like his little device is still active, but I can get us to the elevator anyway, let's go! Aurora, you should stay with Rora and work on that transceiver and to keep her safe, we'll be right back ok? Stay safe and hang tight...we'll deal with this once and for all. Just try to relax, ok? Marius, let's try this again, shall we?



"Ready." 

_<Holding Rora's hand with one of his own, he moved to "hold" the holobunny's hand in his other.>_
"If tomorrow is not in store, let this embracing replace forever.  Keep us together evermore."



Mambi said:


> _<she nods and kisses your wing gently and as a shimmering rift reappears, you see the doorway of the elevator through the hole. The holobunny waves her paw and the elevator door opens as the cat gently pulls you through the rift and into the elevator as the doors close. His eyes return to normal as he relaxes, and you see a square purple light pass from the floor to the ceiling with no reaction from the cat at all in it's familiarity. As the doors re-open, you see the hybrid (@NightmareEyes ) crouched outside the door of a chaotic scene, studying a display with the image of Aurora on another screen doing the same. The cat looks closer and gasps...> _
> 
> Is that..._Trixie _fighting Pixie? This is *not *a good sign. Hey 'Zona, this is your hunt and your expertise so battle plan's your call. You should know though my portals are still out as long as that damn device is active. SO hot stuff...what's the plan? _<he giggles playfully despite the gravity of the situation, clearly excited to see her so fired up>_





NightmareEyes said:


> Just as she's about to tell Aurora to open the doors, a purple portal opens up behind her and Mambi and Marius rush in. The coyote-snake yelps in surprise. Surprise that quickly turns to annoyance as she realizes who it is.
> 
> "Ya really need some sort of warnin' system for that, Mambi..." she sighs. "And th' _plan_ is that th' two of ya go _back _to th' infirmary an' let me clean up th' rest of my mess in peace! I appreciate that ya want t' help. I do! But I _also _don't want th' two of ya t' keep gettin' hurt because of a stupid mistake that _I _made! I'll be fine, alright? I've handled worse before. Much worse."



_<Marius stepped forward first.>_
"I know you're not the type that needs rescuing, but I'm responsible for this second reign of terror, so I want in.  Look! I even brought a weapon!" _<Marius proudly showed off his wooden stick.>_  "Oh, and this cat has a thing for you so he wants to help."  _<Marius not so subtly winked at Mambi.>_


----------



## Mambi (Nov 8, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Holding Rora's hand with one of his own, he moved to "hold" the holobunny's hand in his other.>_
> "If tomorrow is not in store, let this embracing replace forever.  Keep us together evermore."



_<the bunny smiles widely and winks>_ I remember that song, you recited it beautifully! Mambi, was on the Titanic once before it sank you know. He accidentally distracted the captain with his arrival and it caused a small mishap.  Mambi, remember that song from the large boat that hit the iceberg when you showed up?
_
<the cat blushes deeply and sheepishly looks away, not really answering the question as we leave through the portal...meanwhile down below, the hybrid prepares herself.>_




NightmareEyes said:


> "Thanks for th' info, Aurora." She says, sighing as she presses up closer to the screen, struggling to get a view of Hydra amidst all the chaos. "Looks like he's managed t' find a way t' infect other machines again. That, or someone missed a bit of Hydra code when they were wipin' memories. Either way, that does not bode well fer us. Just in case..."
> 
> Arizona hesitates a moment, before moving to remove the exoskeleton piece, wincing as she yanks it off. To her relief, her leg does not scream out in pain, fully healed by Mambi's pink goop.
> 
> ...



_<the holographic image of the bunny on the display looks at you inquisitively>_ Your strategy is sound as it appears he still has access to sub-systems from previous encounters. I believe he can only control one object at a time however, or it is logical he would be controlling both robots at this time. I am curious though...why do you believe those metal gloves will assist you? My analysis shows that the mass to weight ratio would render your punches ineffective against my droids.  




NightmareEyes said:


> Just as she's about to tell Aurora to open the doors, a purple portal opens up behind her and Mambi and Marius rush in. The coyote-snake yelps in surprise. Surprise that quickly turns to annoyance as she realizes who it is.
> 
> "Ya really need some sort of warnin' system for that, Mambi..." she sighs. "And th' _plan_ is that th' two of ya go _back _to th' infirmary an' let me clean up th' rest of my mess in peace! I appreciate that ya want t' help. I do! But I _also _don't want th' two of ya t' keep gettin' hurt because of a stupid mistake that _I _made! I'll be fine, alright? I've handled worse before. Much worse."





Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius stepped forward first.>_
> "I know you're not the type that needs rescuing, but I'm responsible for this second reign of terror, so I want in.  Look! I even brought a weapon!" _<Marius proudly showed off his wooden stick.>_  "Oh, and this cat has a thing for you so he wants to help."  _<Marius not so subtly winked at Mambi.>_



_<the cat blushes deeply and smiles, his warm tender eyes making it clear the duck was telling the truth>_ Look, I know you don't want us to get hurt. That's how we feel about you, ok? I just...I can't bear to leave you alone in case you get into trouble. <_he sighs deeply, seeing your annoyance>_ Look, how's this sound. I'll wait out here and only interfere if you need me, ok? Is that fair? The plating is secured so I'm still safe, and you get to be the lone hero you want to be. <_he smirks and winks> _

Now _him_ on the other hand..._<he points to the duck, who's practicing swinging his stick_> *He *might want to take a few good whacks for his own reasons, so that's another matter and good luck stopping him! <_giggle>_ As much as it goes against everything I believe in...I'll sit right over there and just sit on my paws and watch anxiously if you insist. <_he saunters his tail over to the far wall and sits comfortably, looking at the battle footage Aurora's displaying, nodding to you respectfully_> 

Please be careful and good luck! No technology though, looks like he took over Trixie so who knows what else he can take over! _<you smirk as the holobunny's image looks at you and winks with a smile> _She is wearing metal gloves of unknown composition to address this very concern. We had discussed this so you need not worry.


----------



## NightmareEyes (Nov 8, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius stepped forward first.>_
> "I know you're not the type that needs rescuing, but I'm responsible for this second reign of terror, so I want in. Look! I even brought a weapon!" _<Marius proudly showed off his wooden stick.>_ "Oh, and this cat has a thing for you so he wants to help." _<Marius not so subtly winked at Mambi.>_





Mambi said:


> _<the cat blushes deeply and smiles, his warm tender eyes making it clear the duck was telling the truth>_ Look, I know you don't want us to get hurt. That's how we feel about you, ok? I just...I can't bear to leave you alone in case you get into trouble. <_he sighs deeply, seeing your annoyance>_ Look, how's this sound. I'll wait out here and only interfere if you need me, ok? Is that fair? The plating is secured so I'm still safe, and you get to be the lone hero you want to be. <_he smirks and winks> _
> 
> Now _him_ on the other hand..._<he points to the duck, who's practicing swinging his stick_> *He *might want to take a few good whacks for his own reasons, so that's another matter and good luck stopping him! <_giggle>_ As much as it goes against everything I believe in...I'll sit right over there and just sit on my paws and watch anxiously if you insist. <_he saunters his tail over to the far wall and sits comfortably, looking at the battle footage Aurora's displaying, nodding to you respectfully_>
> 
> Please be careful and good luck! No technology though, looks like he took over Trixie so who knows what else he can take over! _<you smirk as the holobunny's image looks at you and winks with a smile> _She is wearing metal gloves of unknown composition to address this very concern. We had discussed this so you need not worry.


"Thank you Mambi. I appreciate it." The hybrid says with a small smile. "And just as an extra precaution..."

Arizona pulled a thin metal shield out of her bag tossing it towards Mambi.

"A Proto-adamantium shield. Virtually indestructible." She explains. Turning to the duck, she looks him up and down a moment before frowning in concern.

"As fer you... Ummm... well, as much as I'd like t' stop ya, everyone else seems t' think that would be impossible, sooo..." She shrugs her shoulders. "Sure. As long as ya know what exactly yer gettin' yerself into. I'll take care of th' robots, you take care of Hydra. Keep 'em distracted so he doesn't try an' bring in more help. Also, would ya consider goin' in there with somethin' other than a stick? Some armor, maybe? There's no rush. We got time. I can loan ya th' armor worn by th' Invincible Warrior Yin Zhang... though I still need t' get around t' cleaning his blood offa it... Or I have a magic staff that can grow an' shrink as th' user commands. Or... is there somethin' else you'd be interested in?"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 8, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny smiles widely and winks>_ I remember that song, you recited it beautifully! Mambi, was on the Titanic once before it sank you know. He accidentally distracted the captain with his arrival and it caused a small mishap.  Mambi, remember that song from the large boat that hit the iceberg when you showed up?


_//I saw the show on Broadway years ago. It was actually really good.//_

_<Marius blushed at first but turned to look at the cat with surprise at the revelation. He quietly wondered if they internationally left out the part about portal hopping cats in the songs because it would be too hard to rhyme.> _



Mambi said:


> Now _him_ on the other hand..._<he points to the duck, who's practicing swinging his stick_> *He *might want to take a few good whacks for his own reasons, so that's another matter and good luck stopping him! <_giggle>_ As much as it goes against everything I believe in...I'll sit right over there and just sit on my paws and watch anxiously if you insist. <_he saunters his tail over to the far wall and sits comfortably, looking at the battle footage Aurora's displaying, nodding to you respectfully_>



"We can tag team!"_ <Marius tried to impress Arizona by twirling the stick and then jabbing it at the floor as if spear fishing.>_



NightmareEyes said:


> Turning to the duck, she looks him up and down a moment before frowning in concern.
> 
> "As fer you... Ummm... well, as much as I'd like t' stop ya, everyone else seems t' think that would be impossible, sooo..." She shrugs her shoulders. "Sure. As long as ya know what exactly yer gettin' yerself into. I'll take care of th' robots, you take care of Hydra. Keep 'em distracted so he doesn't try an' bring in more help.



"No problem!  People often say I'm distracting."  _<Marius declared cheerfully while puffing out his chest. But then paused a moment in thought as he scratched his head.>_ "Wait..."



NightmareEyes said:


> Also, would ya consider goin' in there with somethin' other than a stick? Some armor, maybe? There's no rush. We got time. I can loan ya th' armor worn by th' Invincible Warrior Yin Zhang... though I still need t' get around t' cleaning his blood offa it...



"Hm, I don't know.  Armor always clashes with the feathers.  Besides, my leather jacket is pretty much like leather armor, right?  



NightmareEyes said:


> Or I have a magic staff that can grow an' shrink as th' user commands. Or... is there somethin' else you'd be interested in?"



"Well, we might need something to detain him.  Maybe some sturdy rope or handcuffs?  Lucky you still have that bag 'cause that's not the kind of stuff people have just lying around."


----------



## Mambi (Nov 9, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Thank you Mambi. I appreciate it." The hybrid says with a small smile. "And just as an extra precaution..."
> 
> Arizona pulled a thin metal shield out of her bag tossing it towards Mambi.
> 
> "A Proto-adamantium shield. Virtually indestructible." She explains. Turning to the duck, she looks him up and down a moment before frowning in concern.



_<as the shield clangs to the ground before him, the cat carefully picks it up and surprisingly finds it unusually light. Tapping it with his claw, he winces with you as the shield emits a ultra-high pitched ring that thankfully quickly fades. He looks it over impressed>_ Now that is a high-quality alloy! Thank you, I'll keep it handy in case the plating fails. Don't leave yourself short though, make sure you're protected too!!!




NightmareEyes said:


> "As fer you... Ummm... well, as much as I'd like t' stop ya, everyone else seems t' think that would be impossible, sooo..." She shrugs her shoulders. "Sure. As long as ya know what exactly yer gettin' yerself into. I'll take care of th' robots, you take care of Hydra. Keep 'em distracted so he doesn't try an' bring in more help. Also, would ya consider goin' in there with somethin' other than a stick? Some armor, maybe? There's no rush. We got time. I can loan ya th' armor worn by th' Invincible Warrior Yin Zhang... though I still need t' get around t' cleaning his blood offa it... Or I have a magic staff that can grow an' shrink as th' user commands. Or... is there somethin' else you'd be interested in?"



_<the cal hears this with great interest and whispers to himself>_ User-commanded size-shifting staff? Really? <_he calls over to you quickly> _Ummm, later on I'd like to talk to you about that shrinking and growing staff, might want one for, er, personal reasons...<_he sheepishly blushes and squirms as the holobunny tilts her head confused_>



Marius Merganser said:


> "Hm, I don't know.  Armor always clashes with the feathers.  Besides, my leather jacket is pretty much like leather armor, right
> 
> "Well, we might need something to detain him.  Maybe some sturdy rope or handcuffs?  Lucky you still have that bag 'cause that's not the kind of stuff people have just lying around."




_<the cat smirks and points to the bag>_ If that hybrid's got armour, please take it...we just fixed that wing after all. As for rope, something tells me she's got lots of rope and chains and other restraints at any moment, dontcha 'Zona? _<he grins as you hear the battle continuing and see the 2 robots almost wrestling now, the sounds of metal clanging repeatedly as the 2 bots seem evenly matched. You wonder why they stopped shooting until you notice the warped metal of the twin cannons on Pixie's arms but see one remaining cannon still on the Hydra controlled Trixie as it's arm is being held by Pixie carefully in the fight_>


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 9, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cal hears this with great interest and whispers to himself>_ User-commanded size-shifting staff? Really? <_he calls over to you quickly> _Ummm, later on I'd like to talk to you about that shrinking and growing staff, might want one for, er, personal reasons...<_he sheepishly blushes and squirms as the holobunny tilts her head confused_>



_<The holobunny looks at Marius with the same quizzical look, but the duck only shrugs innocently. He examined his own stick and tried to think of some tactical advantage a size-changing staff could offer in combat.>_



Mambi said:


> _<the cat smirks and points to the bag>_ If that hybrid's got armour, please take it...we just fixed that wing after all.



"Alright, how about some knee pads then?"



Mambi said:


> As for rope, something tells me she's got lots of rope and chains and other restraints at any moment, dontcha 'Zona? _<he grins as you hear the battle continuing and see the 2 robots almost wrestling now, the sounds of metal clanging repeatedly as the 2 bots seem evenly matched. You wonder why they stopped shooting until you notice the warped metal of the twin cannons on Pixie's arms but see one remaining cannon still on the Hydra controlled Trixie as it's arm is being held by Pixie carefully in the fight_>


_
<Noticing the way the fight is going, Marius became more eager to engage.>_
"I think we should get this show on the road."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Nov 9, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cal hears this with great interest and whispers to himself>_ User-commanded size-shifting staff? Really? <_he calls over to you quickly> _Ummm, later on I'd like to talk to you about that shrinking and growing staff, might want one for, er, personal reasons...<_he sheepishly blushes and squirms as the holobunny tilts her head confused_>





Mambi said:


> _<the cat smirks and points to the bag>_ If that hybrid's got armour, please take it...we just fixed that wing after all. As for rope, something tells me she's got lots of rope and chains and other restraints at any moment, dontcha 'Zona? _<he grins as you hear the battle continuing and see the 2 robots almost wrestling now, the sounds of metal clanging repeatedly as the 2 bots seem evenly matched. You wonder why they stopped shooting until you notice the warped metal of the twin cannons on Pixie's arms but see one remaining cannon still on the Hydra controlled Trixie as it's arm is being held by Pixie carefully in the fight_>


The coyote struggled to hold back a laugh as quickly dug around in her bag.

"Alright, calm yerself there, Mambs. I'll let ya take a look at it later, sure. So long as ya promise not t' shove it anywhere it isn't supposed t' be. And ummm... yeah. I do happen to have plenty of... erm... restraints." She admitted, embarrassed. 


Marius Merganser said:


> "Alright, how about some knee pads then?"


Reaching deep inside her bag, Arizona managed to find and pull out three sets. One, a brilliant, obnoxious, poisonous green. Another, black and very, very scuffed, speaking to what seemed to be years upon years of constant use. The last, a light pink, decorated with pleasant yellow flowers and purple butterflies. 

"There ya are. Take yer pick, ah guess. Might have more I can dig up if ya don't like any of those. We'll see. Sure ya don't want somethin' else though? Like... a helmet, at least?" She asked, pulling a slick red helmet with a green visor over her head, clamping down on her on its own accord. "Other than that, I agree wit' ya. Get suited up and let's take this virus out. Once and fer all."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 9, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Alright, calm yerself there, Mambs. I'll let ya take a look at it later, sure. So long as ya promise not t' shove it anywhere it isn't supposed t' be. And ummm... yeah. I do happen to have plenty of... erm... restraints." She admitted, embarrassed.



_<For a moment, things start to dawn on Marius.>_
"Oh!  Because you fight so many of these things. Yeah, that makes sense."



NightmareEyes said:


> Reaching deep inside her bag, Arizona managed to find and pull out three sets. One, a brilliant, obnoxious, poisonous green. Another, black and very, very scuffed, speaking to what seemed to be years upon years of constant use. The last, a light pink, decorated with pleasant yellow flowers and purple butterflies.
> 
> "There ya are. Take yer pick, ah guess. Might have more I can dig up if ya don't like any of those. We'll see.



_<Marius considered his options and selected the set of plain black pads that he knew wouldn't clash with his plumage. He didn't want to look like a fool in front of Aurora, after all. He secured them to his knees and did a few squats to test out his range of motion.>_



NightmareEyes said:


> Sure ya don't want somethin' else though? Like... a helmet, at least?" She asked, pulling a slick red helmet with a green visor over her head, clamping down on her on its own accord.



_<Marius looked hurt.>_
"A helmet?  And cover my crest?  No, no.  I'll be okay."



NightmareEyes said:


> "Other than that, I agree wit' ya. Get suited up and let's take this virus out. Once and fer all."



"Once and for all..."
_<Marius repeated without much enthusiasm.  His conscious tugged at his mind again.  As much as he wanted to get back at Hydra for all the pain he caused, he mostly wanted Rora fixed.  He gave his stick one last test twirl and then bowed to Arisona.>_

"Ladies first."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Nov 10, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<For a moment, things start to dawn on Marius.>_
> "Oh!  Because you fight so many of these things. Yeah, that makes sense."
> 
> 
> ...


"If ya insist. Just... try yer best not t' get hit, alright? Aurora's probably gonna kill me if ya end up decapitated after all this. And umm... do try an' keep up." Arizona said, voice slightly muffled by her helmet.

"Alright. Go ahead an' open up th' doors." She said, scooping up the other pairs of kneepads before turning to face the door. Her deep, steadying breaths echoed through the small elevator as the doors slowly slid open to reveal the chaos behind them.

The hybrid didn't even think twice about joining it, charging forward with a yell as she rushed towards the two fighting robots, driving her fists straight into Trixie's side with a series of quick, powerful rapid-jabs that surely could have only been possible with magic, as they were starting to dent the robot's exterior. She finished off the combo with a powerful uppercut, strong enough to send a fully grown elephant flying.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 10, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "If ya insist. Just... try yer best not t' get hit, alright? Aurora's probably gonna kill me if ya end up decapitated after all this. And umm... do try an' keep up." Arizona said, voice slightly muffled by her helmet.
> 
> "Alright. Go ahead an' open up th' doors." She said, scooping up the other pairs of kneepads before turning to face the door. Her deep, steadying breaths echoed through the small elevator as the doors slowly slid open to reveal the chaos behind them.
> 
> The hybrid didn't even think twice about joining it, charging forward with a yell as she rushed towards the two fighting robots, driving her fists straight into Trixie's side with a series of quick, powerful rapid-jabs that surely could have only been possible with magic, as they were starting to dent the robot's exterior. She finished off the combo with a powerful uppercut, strong enough to send a fully grown elephant flying.



_<Marius rushed out, taking a flanking position behind and off to the side of Arizona.  Dodging the robots, he spotted the coywolf at the far end of the room and broke formation.>_

"It's over, Hydra! Call off the bot!" _<Marius slowed to a walk as he closed in, pointing his stick at the evil AI's corporeal form.>

<As the robots continue to fight, Hydra directed some attacks at Arizona to keep her busy.>_

I see your wing is healed.  I suppose I shall have to torch the infirmary next.

"I said,* Call it off!!*"

You don't sound very grateful after I gave you the gift you so desperately desired.  _<Hydra sneered at the duck.>
_
"You sabotaged her!"  _<Marius spat back as he raised his stick over his head to strike.>_

If you kill this body, then how will you fix her?

_<Marius hesitated.>_ "The others are smarter than you give them credit for.  We can find a way." _<He said it to convince himself as  much as Hydra and it showed.>_

How many decades was the cat working on what I accomplished in mere days?  Her body will die of old age and turn to dust long before they can figure out how she works.  Besides, Ms. Hartlow, over there, seems pretty intent on terminating my existence.  I'll remind you there's a copy of me inside Aurora's brain, so I suspect Ms. Hartlow will be far more eager to terminate your crush than help her.

"Mambi won't let--"

Do you *really* think Ms. Hartlow's lover will side with you over her?  

_<Marius's anger melted to despair. His voice trembled and he dropped his stick which clattered to the ground. He stepped forward and grabbed the coywolf's golden color tie, yanking him down to his eye level.>_ *"How do we fix her!?"* _<It sounded far more like pleading than threatening, much to Hydra's delight.>_

To what end, my little duck?  I told you the communication range was limited to inside the structure.  Even if I allowed her to become one with her core again, she couldn't stay that way as soon as she stepped outside.  This place would be her prison. _<Hydra was positively giddy watching Marius's spirit collapse.>_

"You're a coward." _<Marius hissed.  Hydra leaned in closer and practically whispered in the duck's ear.>_

Aurora's core has cut off my communication with the body's brain.  Eventually the neural pathways will rebuild and she will once again be my puppet.  And I can't wait to watch her gut you like a fish!
_
<Having heard enough, Marius reached back to throw a punch at Hydra's face, but he easily caught Marius's wing and lifted him up off the ground as he returned to his upright posture. He held the duck up by his wing like a prize.>_


----------



## Mambi (Nov 10, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> The hybrid didn't even think twice about joining it, charging forward with a yell as she rushed towards the two fighting robots, driving her fists straight into Trixie's side with a series of quick, powerful rapid-jabs that surely could have only been possible with magic, as they were starting to dent the robot's exterior. She finished off the combo with a powerful uppercut, strong enough to send a fully grown elephant flying.


_
<the robot flies back against the wall, the gravoninium bars glowing brightly as it impacts against them loudly. The robot crumples into a heap as it's right arm hangs uselessly, but the left cannon still hums as the robot struggles to stand after your assault. As you look over and see the duck engaging with Hydra, you see the pink robot struggling to stand as well, both cannons clearly damaged and the left leg slightly warped. It raises a fist to you and lifts it's thumb, as you see on the display by the door you left open the holobunny cheering and and clapping silently.>_

<_seeing the door open, the cat quickly rushes up to the panel, holding his shield up to the door and never taking his eyes off the Hydra to ensure he does not escape. As the cat presses a button and looks on concerned, you see him hold the shield securely in front of him as the doors re-close, sealing you and the duck into the room with Hydra and the robots. The pink robot then moves beside you and with a quick nod first, taps it's fists together and starts to limp towards the slowly recovering Trixie...>_


----------



## Mambi (Nov 11, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius rushed out, taking a flanking position behind and off to the side of Arizona.  Dodging the robots, he spotted the coywolf at the far end of the room and broke formation.>_
> 
> "It's over, Hydra! Call off the bot!" _<Marius slowed to a walk as he closed in, pointing his stick at the evil AI's corporeal form.>
> 
> ...



_<the cat watches the interaction from his monitor with dismay. True Arizona (@NightmareEyes ) seems like she was holding her own well enough, but he knew that despite his passions and his talents, the duck did not seem like a true combatant and more of a lover instead. Did he make a mistake of allowing him to go in, even with Arizona guarding him? After all, she would be far too busy to watch over him. He sees the duck confronting Hydra silently on the screen, then presses a button and the holobunny's image re-appears> _

Aurora, can you give me any audio feedback at all? I need to know what they're saying! Can you have Pixie focus on them?

_<she shakes her head dismissively> _Negative, I am sorry, all primary sensors are offline and Pixie's audio circuits have been damaged. In addition Pixie is currently preoccupied in combat and cannot divert additional sensor data to non-combat related input. 

<_the cat grumbles and watches as best he can, trying to make out what they saying. Oh if only he was able to read bill right about now, he thinks. He sees the duck grab the neck of the Hydra with delight>_ YES, that's it, give it to him! Strangle that little...wait...what is he saying to you now, that dirty evil code?

_<he watches in anger as Hydra leans close and whispers something, causing the duck to try and punch him and lifting him into the air.> _

*NO!!!* Marius, the stick, use the stick!!! Aurora, can you save him? *Marius is in danger!!!*

_<the holobunny's image gets a shocked look, as you see the POV display from Pixie shift from Trixie to a random piece of destroyed metal from the battle. You see the robot pick it up and throw it full force at the Hydra, causing him to drop the duck reflexively as he dodges the metal piece to the cat's relief. Unfortunately having left herself wide open to do so, the robot turns back to Trixie just in time to catch an energy blast to the chest, sending it flying backwards and toppling over. You see a series of damage reports showing as the robot attempts to divert power from functioning systems, as Arizona sees Trixie's attack and prepares her own counterattack>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Nov 13, 2021)

Arizona grins with grim satisfaction, returning the robots thumbs up and hazarding a glance to see how Marius was faring. 

Not... well. To put it lightly. She turned just in time to see the coywolf pick the duck up by the neck and hold him in the air.

The hybrid let out a yelp, quickly fishing around in her bag as she started over, only to have her job done for her by Pixie hurling a large piece of scrap towards that general direction. Arizona grins, turning back to her opponent, just in time to see the robot charging up their energy canon. Barely managing to slide out of the way, she curses as the blast hits her companion and she marches forward, quickly dodging and weaving through a fury of energy blasts before managing to land another solid blow to the direct center of the robot's chest.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 14, 2021)

_<Marius fell on his tail feathers when Hydra dropped him in the effort to avoid the flying chunk of metal.  The duck scrambled to his feet and made a quick retreat to grab his stick.  He cursed himself for his mistakes were putting everyone in danger again.>

<But Hydra also stood and he casually adjusted his tie before slowly advancing toward Marius.  He continued his approach while the duck pointed his stick at him and slowly backed up, trying to keep some distance.>_

You won't do it. _<Hydra said as if reading his thoughts.>_ It's not in your nature.  Your spirit is too weak.

"Well, we can't all be as soulless as you!"

_<Backed up against the wall, Hydra threw himself at the duck, but Marius swung his stick as hard as he could, striking the coywolf in the head hard enough to shatter the stick and knock the coywolf off balance. He glared at Marius with a new level of rage as splinters rained down on the floor.>_


That was the last mistake you'll ever make!  _<Recovering quickly, Hydra charged again and the two grappled.  Given Marius's much smaller stature, it didn't take long before he was on the ground with the coywolf over him.  Hydra managed to pin Marius's head down by his throat with one paw, and wrapped his other around the base of the duck's bill, squeezing it shut. Marius's call for help was just a muffled noise.  He kicked and squirmed as he struggled to breathe.>_

I'm trying to decide if I should eviscerate your girlfriend or make her MY consort. It's not like she could refuse. _<Hydra couldn't resist taunting him one more time.>

<Tears ran down Marius's face, and in his mind's eye, he saw a vision of himself and Aurora enjoying their time on the beach from the night before.>_

Either way, I'll say goodbye for you!
_
<Marius's flailing wings grabbed something at his side and as his vision started to fade, he made one last ditch effort to push away the coywolf.  A second later, he was able to gasp for air.  He felt something warm dripping.  As Marius's vision returned, he saw the startled look on Hydra's face and then noticed the blood dripping from the wound in Hydra's chest caused by the shattered piece of stick that Marius stabbed him with.  The coywolf fell over to the side and Marius squirmed out of reach.  Sitting on the floor with his back propped against the wall, Marius started shivering and he stared at the coywolf who was now the one struggling to breathe.>_


----------



## Mambi (Nov 16, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona grins with grim satisfaction, returning the robots thumbs up and hazarding a glance to see how Marius was faring.
> 
> Not... well. To put it lightly. She turned just in time to see the coywolf pick the duck up by the neck and hold him in the air.
> 
> The hybrid let out a yelp, quickly fishing around in her bag as she started over, only to have her job done for her by Pixie hurling a large piece of scrap towards that general direction. Arizona grins, turning back to her opponent, just in time to see the robot charging up their energy canon. Barely managing to slide out of the way, she curses as the blast hits her companion and she marches forward, quickly dodging and weaving through a fury of energy blasts before managing to land another solid blow to the direct center of the robot's chest.



_<the grey robot falls sputtering in sparks, the blow having crushed a major point in it's armour. You see the cannon on its arm depower as the robot falls backwards against the wall, the smell of burning circuitry coming from its chassis. You see the glow in the robot's eyes fade as it goes limp and lifeless against the wall. Looking back to the pink robot, you see it also going lifeless and limp, the damage done by the cannon shot apparently a death-blow to your robotic companion.>

<turning quickly back to the duck (@Marius Merganser ) to assist, you are startled to see the hybrid on the floor, bleeding and helpless as the duck sits  across from him recovering and watching him suffer with satisfaction. You can hear cheering from the cat through the doorway as it opens and the cat enters quickly, a beaming smile on his face as he sees the Hydra finally hurt and struggling. He stays back as the door closes behind him, the hydra trying to drag itself away futilely.>_

You...have not...won...yet! Arizona...you will...never be...rid of...me! I am...eternal. I will have...revenge!!!

_<his head falls to the side as he looks at the duck weakly> _M-Marius...you know...the only...way to...kill me completely...is to kill...*her*!!! She will...never be...yours!

_<he looks up at the cat across the room and points shakily>_ As for...you...I am...a part of your...AI's systems now, cat! I will...*return*...and Aurora will...never be...free...of me! You'll regret...helping her against me...I s-swear it...

_<his eyes start to unfocus as his arm falls to the side, his breathing getting more labored now. The cat looks over to you two and sighs> _I don't know about you two, but I am like *so* sick of this guy's troubles!!! We're not going to get any help out of him, that's obvious. This time, he's not getting away that's for sure. 'Zona, I gotta say, those are some powerful gauntlets you got there! _<whistles admirably> 

<ahem> _So...real talk now: To me he's just an annoyance that paused my awesome party and threatened guests and friends, but you 2? Arizona, you got the most history with him and Marius, it's clearly personal for you. So I'll leave it in your paws so to speak. Should I bother to heal him, let him die right here and now, or should we just toss his broken butt into another dimension or a containment cube? Either way, looks like he's done and I can start to resume the party again in a moment. The rest of the guests will appreciate that for sure!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 16, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<ahem> _So...real talk now: To me he's just an annoyance that paused my awesome party and threatened guests and friends, but you 2? Arizona, you got the most history with him and Marius, it's clearly personal for you. So I'll leave it in your paws so to speak. Should I bother to heal him, let him die right here and now, or should we just toss his broken butt into another dimension or a containment cube? Either way, looks like he's done and I can start to resume the party again in a moment. The rest of the guests will appreciate that for sure!



_<Marius stared at the mortally wounded coywolf and seethed. He was still aware of his own hypocrisy to insist Aurora was a living, sentient being while denying Hydra. He remembered his favorite story and how, when the villain was finally captured after hounding the hero most of his life, the hero not only let him go and forgave him, but even revealed his address where he could be found again, knowing the villain would not give up his pursuit.  In any other place and time, Marius would have said he was entitled to an opportunity for redemption.  But for once, his anger left no room for compassion. He decided to punt, figuring it wouldn't take long for him to learn to live with the guilt of letting Hydra die.>

<He looked at Arizona.>_
"Your call."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Nov 16, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius stared at the mortally wounded coywolf and seethed. He was still aware of his own hypocrisy to insist Aurora was a living, sentient being while denying Hydra. He remembered his favorite story and how, when the villain was finally captured after hounding the hero most of his life, the hero not only let him go and forgave him, but even revealed his address where he could be found again, knowing the villain would not give up his pursuit.  In any other place and time, Marius would have said he was entitled to an opportunity for redemption.  But for once, his anger left no room for compassion. He decided to punt, figuring it wouldn't take long for him to learn to live with the guilt of letting Hydra die.>
> 
> <He looked at Arizona.>_
> "Your call."


Without a lick of hesitation, the hybrid quickly marches over and takes the coywolf's head in her hands. In one sharp, quick, practiced motion, she snaps Hydra's neck, a loud, chilling _CRACK _echoing throughout the room. She lets go, and the body crumples to the floor, lifeless. She eyes it a moment, giving it a small kick, before turning to meet the gazes of her two new friends.

"We'll have t' incinerate th' body. Chances are there's still a bit of Hydra code left lingerin' about in here. Perhaps in a device like th' one in yer girlfriend, Marius." She says coldly. "I have no idea if there's a way for him t' jump t' anythin' else while he's like this, so better safe than sorry. After that's taken care of... we can finally figure our what we want t' do about yer girlfriend's avatar."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 17, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "We'll have t' incinerate th' body. Chances are there's still a bit of Hydra code left lingerin' about in here. Perhaps in a device like th' one in yer girlfriend, Marius." She says coldly. "I have no idea if there's a way for him t' jump t' anythin' else while he's like this, so better safe than sorry. After that's taken care of... we can finally figure our what we want t' do about yer girlfriend's avatar."


_
<Marius locked eyes with Arizona.>_
"We need the transmitter in his head.  If Aurora can analyze how it works, it might help Rora.  That was the plan along along.  To help Rora.  Right, Mambi?"


----------



## Mambi (Nov 17, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Without a lick of hesitation, the hybrid quickly marches over and takes the coywolf's head in her hands. In one sharp, quick, practiced motion, she snaps Hydra's neck, a loud, chilling _CRACK _echoing throughout the room. She lets go, and the body crumples to the floor, lifeless. She eyes it a moment, giving it a small kick, before turning to meet the gazes of her two new friends.


_
<the cat stares shocked and astonished, a queasy feeling in his stomach he tries to hide behind his genuine relief. While he was certainly glad to be rid of the Hydra, the sheer simple cold efficiency of the hybrid admittedly threw him a lot. Oh certainly, he was no stranger to violence of course, and even his own savagery at times in heated past fights was legendary, but *long *was the days of hunting and he realized at that moment it was a long time since he actually watched a kill. Even his *food *was vegetarian nowadays, not wanting to harm others being so ingrained in his morals, and not to kill a strong part of his moral center having so much to atone for. But the Hybrid...*she* was able to kill with such certainty...such coolness and detachment! Not out of anger of loss of control as he has done in the far past, but utterly deliberate and calm! How was Aurora going to handle the news of the death. Joy? Confusion?? Desire to kill more??? What of the avatar Rora, would the hybrid be so calous with her as well??? A certain mix feeling of revulsion and admiration fought in his instincts as he watches the body of Hydra lay still on the floor, all life gone from his eyes as he bleeds out more> _



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius locked eyes with Arizona.>_
> "We need the transmitter in his head.  If Aurora can analyze how it works, it might help Rora.  That was the plan along along.  To help Rora.  Right, Mambi?"



W-what?* Oh...right*, yes, of course, transmitter, yes! <_the cat snaps out of his reverie and addresses the duck, his eyes darting back to Arizona occasionally nervously> _
We need the...transmitter. From his, head _<gulp>_. A good plan, study it, analyze it, save Rora. Right... _<deep breath>..._Soooo...do we just like, take the *body? *Or.._.<the cat shudders>..._or are you just going to, *cut *it out of...of his...oooooohhh

_<gripping his stomach, the cat turns away in queasiness, unable to hide it any longer. He sits down a moment, and eyeballing the device still attached to the Hydra's limp lifeless wrist, he quickly swipes it off his arm and virtually bolts to the door while speaking quickly behind him to you both> _I-I'm going to get rid of *this *in the atomizer unit by the elevator. Don't wait for me, you two, go and get that device totally on your own and...and I'll get Aurora to help you with the_ <gulp>_ the body disposal once I get my portals back and working. Or to deal with whatever's left of...of...ohboyohno _<the cat starts to shake a little in his knees, his head feeling woozy>_...I-I have to run to the litterbox for a moment, ok? Be right back, I promise! _<burps feebily> _I...I...*umphhhh*...

_<he sees the body of the Hydra staring emptily at him and starts to gag, as he grips his mouth and runs full speed down the hallway to the elevator, deeply embarrassed>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Nov 17, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat stares shocked and astonished, a queasy feeling in his stomach he tries to hide behind his genuine relief. While he was certainly glad to be rid of the Hydra, the sheer simple cold efficiency of the hybrid admittedly threw him a lot. Oh certainly, he was no stranger to violence of course, and even his own savagery at times in heated past fights was legendary, but *long *was the days of hunting and he realized at that moment it was a long time since he actually watched a kill. Even his *food *was vegetarian nowadays, not wanting to harm others being so ingrained in his morals, and not to kill a strong part of his moral center having so much to atone for. But the Hybrid...*she* was able to kill with such certainty...such coolness and detachment! Not out of anger of loss of control as he has done in the far past, but utterly deliberate and calm! How was Aurora going to handle the news of the death. Joy? Confusion?? Desire to kill more??? What of the avatar Rora, would the hybrid be so calous with her as well??? A certain mix feeling of revulsion and admiration fought in his instincts as he watches the body of Hydra lay still on the floor, all life gone from his eyes as he bleeds out more> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arizona glances at Mambi's retreating back, then to the corpse of Hydra, suddenly looking at it with a new pair of eyes. This... probably wasn't going to win her any points, to put it lightly. Even though the body she'd killed had technically only been the avatar of something that may not have been alive in the first place to begin with, it was still a body. It was still living, breathing at one point.

"I'll... talk t' him later. Apologize." She says, more to herself than to Marius or Aurora nearby.

"Anyway. Let's get that li'l device or whatever outta him. So we don't have t' drag a lifeless corpse through Mambi's party. Now that everything's... relatively back t' normal." she says, pulling a pair of gloves and a strangely shaped scalpel from her bag.

"You'll... probably want t' look away. Especially if yer squeamish. An'... maybe even if yer not." the hybrid says as she slips on a pair of gloves and flips the corps over for ready access to the back of his skull.

"Alright... Here I go." She said, taking a deep steadying breath. And then she cut straight into the base of Hydra's skull.

It was messy, disgusting work that an impatient coyote hybrid with the "if it works, it works" kind of attitude probably shouldn't have normally been trusted with. But in this case, it was at least good enough, considering they didn't exactly want to resuscitate the corpse. Wasn't like he was going to need all of that gray matter for anything else...

The squelching noises and the smell of guts alone would have been more than enough to make anyone hurl. Given the context, it was almost guaranteed. Thankfully, it didn't last very long, as the hybrid was at least quick and efficient with her work.

"And there... we... go!" She exclaimed. "Here's th' thingy y'all were talking about." She said, showing off a silver device, somehow miraculously free of blood, covered in a multitude of strong, sharp, odd spines that would surely have cut Arizona's silver paws up if she hadn't been wearing gloves.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 18, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona glances at Mambi's retreating back, then to the corpse of Hydra, suddenly looking at it with a new pair of eyes. This... probably wasn't going to win her any points, to put it lightly. Even though the body she'd killed had technically only been the avatar of something that may not have been alive in the first place to begin with, it was still a body. It was still living, breathing at one point.
> 
> "I'll... talk t' him later. Apologize." She says, more to herself than to Marius or Aurora nearby.
> 
> "Anyway. Let's get that li'l device or whatever outta him. So we don't have t' drag a lifeless corpse through Mambi's party. Now that everything's... relatively back t' normal." she says, pulling a pair of gloves and a strangely shaped scalpel from her bag.



_<Marius's scowl and stand-offish stance fell away and he stood silently.>_



NightmareEyes said:


> "You'll... probably want t' look away. Especially if yer squeamish. An'... maybe even if yer not." the hybrid says as she slips on a pair of gloves and flips the corps over for ready access to the back of his skull.



"I, uh, used to prepare sushi. I've done a little gutting myself."



NightmareEyes said:


> "Alright... Here I go." She said, taking a deep steadying breath. And then she cut straight into the base of Hydra's skull.
> 
> It was messy, disgusting work that an impatient coyote hybrid with the "if it works, it works" kind of attitude probably shouldn't have normally been trusted with. But in this case, it was at least good enough, considering they didn't exactly want to resuscitate the corpse. Wasn't like he was going to need all of that gray matter for anything else...
> 
> The squelching noises and the smell of guts alone would have been more than enough to make anyone hurl. Given the context, it was almost guaranteed. Thankfully, it didn't last very long, as the hybrid was at least quick and efficient with her work.



_<Marius looked a little queasy.>_
"I guess it's not quite the same as a fish.  But it's nice to know he's definitely dead."



NightmareEyes said:


> "And there... we... go!" She exclaimed. "Here's th' thingy y'all were talking about." She said, showing off a silver device, somehow miraculously free of blood, covered in a multitude of strong, sharp, odd spines that would surely have cut Arizona's silver paws up if she hadn't been wearing gloves.



_<Marius looked at the odd device for a moment, then spoke quietly.>_
"Arizona, I'm sorry about before.  I really do appreciate your help.  Hydra just put this thought in my head that you'd just insist on killing Rora outright since she has a copy of him buried in there somewhere.  I guess he just got me again.  I'm sorry I doubted you."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Nov 18, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius's scowl and stand-offish stance fell away and he stood silently.>_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"It's all right. Yer not th' first person t' be deceived by th' malicious A.I." Arizona said with a pained, knowing smile. "It can be extremely difficult t' deal with him if ya don't know what yer doing. He really knows... _knew_... hopefully, how t' worm his way inside yer head. It's what he does best."

The hybrid sighs quietly suddenly, shifting awkwardly in place.

"And ummm... I know I'm not exactly th' most... trustworthy or most empathetic type... and... well, I won't lie, I don't exactly... understand everything happenin' between you and Aurora, but umm... I know how much she means t' ya and... well, I promise I won't do anythin' t' her without yer permission, alright?"

She decided to hold off on asking why he couldn't just print a new girlfriend for the time being. Just... something about the mood told her this was maybe not the best time...


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 18, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "It's all right. Yer not th' first person t' be deceived by th' malicious A.I." Arizona said with a pained, knowing smile. "It can be extremely difficult t' deal with him if ya don't know what yer doing. He really knows... _knew_... hopefully, how t' worm his way inside yer head. It's what he does best."



_<Marius allowed himself a slight smile.>_
"Not as good as you, fortunately."  _<He poked at the coywolf's deconstructed head which she had just been digging inside of.>_



NightmareEyes said:


> The hybrid sighs quietly suddenly, shifting awkwardly in place.
> 
> "And ummm... I know I'm not exactly th' most... trustworthy or most empathetic type... and... well, I won't lie, I don't exactly... understand everything happenin' between you and Aurora, but umm... I know how much she means t' ya and... well, I promise I won't do anythin' t' her without yer permission, alright?"
> 
> She decided to hold off on asking why he couldn't just print a new girlfriend for the time being. Just... something about the mood told her this was maybe not the best time...



_<He nodded, sadly.>_
"I don't know what's going on either.  Rora, the physical avatar, can't sync up her experiences with the original Aurora at all anymore.  It's like they are two different instances of the same person and now I'm stuck in the middle.  Anyway, I can take that to Aurora so you and Mambi can get back to your date."


----------



## Mambi (Nov 19, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Alright... Here I go." She said, taking a deep steadying breath. And then she cut straight into the base of Hydra's skull.
> 
> It was messy, disgusting work that an impatient coyote hybrid with the "if it works, it works" kind of attitude probably shouldn't have normally been trusted with. But in this case, it was at least good enough, considering they didn't exactly want to resuscitate the corpse. Wasn't like he was going to need all of that gray matter for anything else...
> 
> ...





Marius Merganser said:


> _<He nodded, sadly.>_
> "I don't know what's going on either.  Rora, the physical avatar, can't sync up her experiences with the original Aurora at all anymore.  It's like they are two different instances of the same person and now I'm stuck in the middle.  Anyway, I can take that to Aurora so you and Mambi can get back to your date."



_<you hear a familiar voice coming from the display monitor outside the now-opened door>_ That is correct, but with luck the transmitter of the Hydra can be used to correct that problem. Don't worry Marius, we will make this work, I assure you. The security room's sensors may still be offline, but I can now project to you as long as the door is open and the signals can be bounced inside. Please stand by.

_<you see the rim of the door start to glow blue as the shimmering form of the rabbit Aurora appears in her holographic beauty. She smiles radiantly at the duck, clearly relieved that he is not injured, and then looks up at Arizona and the device in her paws with an odd fascination and steps back slightly> _Mambi sends his regrets and apologies. He is is currently indisposed at the moment in lavatory #5, but wished for me to inquire as to the status of the bio-hazardous extraction and state of remaining bio-matter. The device in your paw, *this *is the transmitter I assume? I was instructed by Mambi to not attempt to scan it in any form until it is placed in secure quarantine in case of remaining activity from the Hydra AI. He stated that he does not trust Hydra and does not wish to risk re-activation even after the successful termination of...

_<she stops as the gooey remains of the Hydra catch her attention. With her eyes never leaving it nor with her smile ever leaving her face, she walks to the side of the duck and places her paw against his, the warmth of the projection felt through the feathers. She stares at the body and gore without a trace of revulsion, studying it closely as one would an art project.>_* This *is Hydra's remaining organic body? It is really over?? The threat has ended...joy! Thank you both for defending me!!! I shall inform Rora presently, as she was quite concerned about you both. Especially *you *of course. _<she turns to face the duck nose to bill, and takes a moment to gaze into his eyes> 

<she studies the body more, coldly but with interest, like picking apart a meal with no trace of revulsion or disgust or fear at all> _Fascinating, as construction appears to mimic my avatar's to a remarkable degree, but of course its life functions have been confirmed deactivated currently. We appear safe again! I shall contact someone to deal with the remaining mess and retrieve the transmitting device. _<she closes her eyes for a moment and freezes, then after a few seconds opens them again nonchalantly>_ There, Mambi has been informed of the current status, and assistance is on it's way. We can leave at any time if you wish. Query:. This scenario gives me a sensation of happiness and relief, and a desire to express gratitude, but the root cause is a death, which is contrary to my morality subroutines. Is this wrong? 

_<as you're about to answer, you suddenly see a shimmering portal forming on the far side of the wall, but oddly it seems to be fading in and out slightly, as if unstable. Through it, you see 2 tigers and 5 bunnies emerging quickly when it hits it's brightest point, all carrying various equipment and wearing a yellow plastic tarp. In the background through the portal, you can see the back-end of the cat through a half-opened doorway, shaking slightly and trying hard to look away and still keep the portal open as he leans over a bench of some form with gravel on the floor. The portals close slowly and as the bunnies stare in total shock at their task, the tigers merely smile and cracking their claws, whistle at the 2 of you with admiration and respect. As one tiger guides the rabbits and starts to set up a sterile barrier around the remains with a series of glowing sticks, the other tiger goes to the body and starts sniffing it, his stomach starting to rumble a little as he examines every part thoroughly.>

<after a few seconds, one of the rabbits approaches you both with a small black box with glowing symbols adorning every surface. You notice that unlike the other bunnes, he is purposely not wearing any devices at all nor carrying any technology. In fact the only object he has with him is the box, which he holds up to you as he talks timidly> _

Ummm, excuse me. I was asked to take a special device to engineering sub-station 3 for analysis. Some sort of transmitter I believe. Is that it in your paw?


----------



## NightmareEyes (Nov 19, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<you hear a familiar voice coming from the display monitor outside the now-opened door>_ That is correct, but with luck the transmitter of the Hydra can be used to correct that problem. Don't worry Marius, we will make this work, I assure you. The security room's sensors may still be offline, but I can now project to you as long as the door is open and the signals can be bounced inside. Please stand by.
> 
> _<you see the rim of the door start to glow blue as the shimmering form of the rabbit Aurora appears in her holographic beauty. She smiles radiantly at the duck, clearly relieved that he is not injured, and then looks up at Arizona and the device in her paws with an odd fascination and steps back slightly> _Mambi sends his regrets and apologies. He is is currently indisposed at the moment in lavatory #5, but wished for me to inquire as to the status of the bio-hazardous extraction and state of remaining bio-matter. The device in your paw, *this *is the transmitter I assume? I was instructed by Mambi to not attempt to scan it in any form until it is placed in secure quarantine in case of remaining activity from the Hydra AI. He stated that he does not trust Hydra and does not wish to risk re-activation even after the successful termination of...
> 
> ...


"Oh! Umm... Yeah. Here ya go." Arizona says, laying the device gently inside the box, glancing worriedly through the portal at the cat, looking like she wants to say something, to do something to help ease his pain, but unsure of what, exactly, that would be. And she didn't really want to make it worse, either... So she held her tongue and glanced awkwardly at Marius.

"Yeah... ummm... Don't think that date's gonna be happenin' fer a while." She said with a pained smile. "Mind if I stick around you with a bit? If ya want some privacy, I understand. I'll just... find some other way t' entertain myself."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 19, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<you hear a familiar voice coming from the display monitor outside the now-opened door>_ That is correct, but with luck the transmitter of the Hydra can be used to correct that problem. Don't worry Marius, we will make this work, I assure you. The security room's sensors may still be offline, but I can now project to you as long as the door is open and the signals can be bounced inside. Please stand by.



_<Marius almost jumped out of his skin, hearing Aurora's voice.  He didn't mean for her to hear his complaint.>_



Mambi said:


> _<she stops as the gooey remains of the Hydra catch her attention. With her eyes never leaving it nor with her smile ever leaving her face, she walks to the side of the duck and places her paw against his, the warmth of the projection felt through the feathers. She stares at the body and gore without a trace of revulsion, studying it closely as one would an art project.>_* This *is Hydra's remaining organic body? It is really over?? The threat has ended...joy! Thank you both for defending me!!! I shall inform Rora presently, as she was quite concerned about you both. Especially *you *of course. _<she turns to face the duck nose to bill, and takes a moment to gaze into his eyes> _



_<Relieved she wasn't upset, Marius moved to "hold" the holobunny's hand and gazed back, instantly lost in her eyes.>_
"...Hm?  Oh, right.  Well, it was more dumb luck on my part, but yeah, it seems like he's gone.  I was hoping I could get him to tell us how to restore your communication with Rora, but the opportunity never presented itself. But..."
_<He looked at the remains and winced at the mess.>_
"...Arizona was kind enough to retrieve the transmitter."



NightmareEyes said:


> "Oh! Umm... Yeah. Here ya go." Arizona says, laying the device gently inside the box, glancing worriedly through the portal at the cat, looking like she wants to say something, to do something to help ease his pain, but unsure of what, exactly, that would be. And she didn't really want to make it worse, either... So she held her tongue and glanced awkwardly at Marius.
> 
> "Yeah... ummm... Don't think that date's gonna be happenin' fer a while." She said with a pained smile. "Mind if I stick around you with a bit? If ya want some privacy, I understand. I'll just... find some other way t' entertain myself."



_<All thoughts of Arizona being a possible threat to Rora were already forgotten.>_
"I was thinking of getting cleaned up a bit first and maybe we can grab something to eat?  I hope the staff spent the lock-down cooking."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Nov 19, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius almost jumped out of his skin, hearing Aurora's voice.  He didn't mean for her to hear his complaint.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Really? A bite t' eat?" Arizona said as she glanced back at Hydra's remains, shaking her head in amused disbelief. "Ya gotta stronger stomach than ah realized. Stronger than mine, anyway. Don't feel like it personally, but I suppose I could try an' shove somethin' down, if yer really up to it."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 19, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Really? A bite t' eat?" Arizona said as she glanced back at Hydra's remains, shaking her head in amused disbelief. "Ya gotta stronger stomach than ah realized. Stronger than mine, anyway. Don't feel like it personally, but I suppose I could try an' shove somethin' down, if yer really up to it."



<Marius shrugged.  He was always hungry.>
"How about a celebratory drink?  Maybe they have something a little stronger than juice."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Nov 19, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> <Marius shrugged.  He was always hungry.>
> "How about a celebratory drink?  Maybe they have something a little stronger than juice."


"Y'know what? That sounds lovely." The hybrid says with a grin. "If not, I'm pretty sure I got some stuff in my bag we can artificially age up, if yah've ever wanted t' taste thousand year old wine."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 19, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Y'know what? That sounds lovely." The hybrid says with a grin. "If not, I'm pretty sure I got some stuff in my bag we can artificially age up, if yah've ever wanted t' taste thousand year old wine."



_<Marius looked impressed.>_
"Now you're talkin'!"
_<He stood to the side of the door and with a slight bow, motioned to the doorway.>_
"After you, ladies..."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Nov 19, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius looked impressed.>_
> "Now you're talkin'!"
> _<He stood to the side of the door and with a slight bow, motioned to the doorway.>_
> "After you, ladies..."


Arizona slipped her helmet back in her bag and flashed the duck a smile, making her way to the kitchen with minimal to no help from Aurora, of which she was proud to find out.

Bursting into the kitchen, she called out in her usual, attention demanding voice:

"Good evenin' all ya lovely people of th' kitchen staff! Might us lovely creatures trouble ya fer a taste of yer finest wine!?"


----------



## Mambi (Nov 20, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius looked impressed.>_
> "Now you're talkin'!"
> _<He stood to the side of the door and with a slight bow, motioned to the doorway.>_
> "After you, ladies..."





NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona slipped her helmet back in her bag and flashed the duck a smile, making her way to the kitchen with minimal to no help from Aurora, of which she was proud to find out.
> 
> Bursting into the kitchen, she called out in her usual, attention demanding voice:
> 
> "Good evenin' all ya lovely people of th' kitchen staff! Might us lovely creatures trouble ya fer a taste of yer finest wine!?"



_<as you see the green glowing bars on the walls fading and the lights returning to normal, over the sounds of metal bars retracting you hear the rabbits in the kitchen cheering, and grin as they come rushing out excitedly at the sound of your voice> _HI, welcome back and thank you!!! Aurora just announced the lockdown is over! Some sort of dangerous creature was trying to hurt Aurora and everyone and she says you 2 are to thank for stopping it permanently!!! _<the holobunny nods and smiles>_ The way she explained it to Pierre is that we kind of owe you not only our lives but Aurora's as well? 

Come on then, know that the bar is open and all yours, I'm certain Mambi wouldn't mind given the circumstances_!!! <he bows melodramatically> _Of course, we have several types available to you, varying from non-alcoholic to hyper-alcoholic in grains from ancient to modern times in both red purple and white and blue and...

_<one of the other more dapper-dressed bunnies stops his friend politely, and takes over> _Please, have a seat and I'll handle it from here, this is where I shine. Sweet or dry, and if your goal is celebration than lower alcohol grain is recommended. Aurora, no offense but as you do not drink liquids I only need to focus on these 2. You my avian friend have a soft spirit with the inner fires of love and desires so you look like a sweet blue would be your feel. _<he looks to the hybrd and squints slightly> _While you on the other hand are a mix of spirits, all in synergy and yet somehow in conflict and thus a bold dry wine would be a better match for you, perhaps a millennia or 2 of natural aging. I believe I have just the thing...I'll bring 2 bottles of blue and purple from the Neo-Assyrian empire immediately, I believe we still have several left we can chisel out of the sarcophagus. Please get comfortable and I'll be right back with them as soon as I can!

_<he bows deeply and leaves to a small door leading to a set of stone stairs descending to a cellar. He enters with 3 other bunnies following suit, while others start to prepare your table as the holobunny stands watching it all stoically. As your chairs are pulled out, you see through the windows and down the hall that several dozen guests are randomly starting to fill the dining room area and dance floor again, as a hyena starts to sit near a DJ booth and arrange his material and equipment. The bunnies motion to you the the table is ready, and go into the kitchen to get some basics> 

<as you sit down comfortably, you see an unusual sight...you watch the cat *walk* through the open door rather than portaling, his head hung low and his face deeply red under his fur. You can see with relief that he's not shaking anymore and appears more like himself physically, though much less bombastic this time for sure. You see a few grains of gravel on his rear, and as he notices as well he quickly swipes it away with his tail and tries to carry on like nobody noticed. He sheepishly sits down as well and tries to clear his throat, sighing and having a hard time looking at you all> _

Um, I-right away I am *soooo* sorry for that, I-I'm just not used to seeing...<_sighs deeply_> I promise, no hard feelings, really, please, I just...well..._<he flashes his claws for a moment then retracts them>_ Well I guess you now know my little secret: even though I have _these _and have all my skills at fighting and the like...at heart I have to admit I'm just *not *a killer! <_giggles a bit in spite of himself_> Sheesh, I'm a *cat *who hates to *hunt *and *kill*...pretty silly I guess, eh? <_he tries to smile a little as he looks up sheepishly>_ Most times I don't have to tell anyone but, well, Aurora knows and I suppose circumstances bring what they are, so do you. Can you maybe...not tell anyone please? <_he bats his eyes and tries to shake off some of his continued embarrassment as he sinks in his chair a little...>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 20, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as you see the green glowing bars on the walls fading and the lights returning to normal, over the sounds of metal bars retracting you hear the rabbits in the kitchen cheering, and grin as they come rushing out excitedly at the sound of your voice> _HI, welcome back and thank you!!! Aurora just announced the lockdown is over! Some sort of dangerous creature was trying to hurt Aurora and everyone and she says you 2 are to thank for stopping it permanently!!! _<the holobunny nods and smiles>_ The way she explained it to Pierre is that we kind of owe you not only our lives but Aurora's as well?



_<Marius blushed.>_
"Uh, Arizona, here, did all the hard parts."
_<He wasn't particularly interested in the spotlight at the moment. He was a little too distracted as he scanned the room.>_



Mambi said:


> Come on then, know that the bar is open and all yours, I'm certain Mambi wouldn't mind given the circumstances_!!! <he bows melodramatically> _Of course, we have several types available to you, varying from non-alcoholic to hyper-alcoholic in grains from ancient to modern times in both red purple and white and blue and...
> 
> _<one of the other more dapper-dressed bunnies stops his friend politely, and takes over> _Please, have a seat and I'll handle it from here, this is where I shine. Sweet or dry, and if your goal is celebration than lower alcohol grain is recommended. Aurora, no offense but as you do not drink liquids I only need to focus on these 2. You my avian friend have a soft spirit with the inner fires of love and desires so you look like a sweet blue would be your feel.



_<Marius snapped back to attention and blushed even more at the rabbit's analysis.  He glanced at Aurora to see her reaction before answering.> _ 
"Uh, okay? Thank you."



Mambi said:


> _<he looks to the hybrd and squints slightly> _While you on the other hand are a mix of spirits, all in synergy and yet somehow in conflict and thus a bold dry wine would be a better match for you, perhaps a millennia or 2 of natural aging. I believe I have just the thing...I'll bring 2 bottles of blue and purple from the Neo-Assyrian empire immediately, I believe we still have several left we can chisel out of the sarcophagus. Please get comfortable and I'll be right back with them as soon as I can!
> 
> _<he bows deeply and leaves to a small door leading to a set of stone stairs descending to a cellar. He enters with 3 other bunnies following suit, while others start to prepare your table as the holobunny stands watching it all stoically. As your chairs are pulled out, you see through the windows and down the hall that several dozen guests are randomly starting to fill the dining room area and dance floor again, as a hyena starts to sit near a DJ booth and arrange his material and equipment. The bunnies motion to you the the table is ready, and go into the kitchen to get some basics> _



_<Marius carefully watched the guests file in with nervous excitement that turned into frustration when he didn't see what he was looking for.>
_


Mambi said:


> Um, I-right away I am *soooo* sorry for that, I-I'm just not used to seeing...<_sighs deeply_> I promise, no hard feelings, really, please, I just...well..._<he flashes his claws for a moment then retracts them>_ Well I guess you now know my little secret: even though I have _these _and have all my skills at fighting and the like...at heart I have to admit I'm just *not *a killer! <_giggles a bit in spite of himself_> Sheesh, I'm a *cat *who hates to *hunt *and *kill*...pretty silly I guess, eh? <_he tries to smile a little as he looks up sheepishly>_ Most times I don't have to tell anyone but, well, Aurora knows and I suppose circumstances bring what they are, so do you. Can you maybe...not tell anyone please? <_he bats his eyes and tries to shake off some of his continued embarrassment as he sinks in his chair a little...>_



"Not a word.  I'm not really a hunter either. Unless you count fish. Do fish count?"
_<Finally finding a moment, Marius leaned over to Aurora and spoke quietly.>_
"Hey, Aurora, where's Rora? I should go get her."


----------



## Mambi (Nov 20, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius snapped back to attention and blushed even more at the rabbit's analysis.  He glanced at Aurora to see her reaction before answering.> _
> "Uh, okay? Thank you."



_<the holobunny leans close and whispers>_ Based on my analysis of you, I would concur with his analysis of your aura. He is quite talented at this. 



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius carefully watched the guests file in with nervous excitement that turned into frustration when he didn't see what he was looking for.>_
> 
> "Not a word.  I'm not really a hunter either. Unless you count fish. Do fish count?"


_
<the cat smiles slightly> _Well I can't say _too _much as I used to eat lots of tuna so we'll call that even, though nowadays I have a tofu substitute that's spot-on _<winks>_. Thanks for keeping the secret though, I really appreciate it. It's really embarrassing to get around! <_he sips at his water, eyeing the hybrid cautiously, unsure how to approach her>_



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Finally finding a moment, Marius leaned over to Aurora and spoke quietly.>_
> "Hey, Aurora, where's Rora? I should go get her."



_<the holobunny whispers back> _Rora is just finishing deep neurological diagnostics on the transmitter and base cortex to ensure no potential of Hydra contamination for security reasons before she is released from medical care. Scans will complete in five minutes and 38 seconds and assuming no danger to us or others she will arrive shortly. Do not worry Marius, she is fully healed and appears fine. I assure you, she has made her desire to leave the infirmary and join you..._quite_ clear! _<the holobunny rolls her eyes slightly, clearly being pestered by her counterpart in the infirmary>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 20, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny leans close and whispers>_ Based on my analysis of you, I would concur with his analysis of your aura. He is quite talented at this.



_<Marius giggled nervously and tugged at his jacket collar.>_



Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny whispers back> _Rora is just finishing deep neurological diagnostics on the transmitter and base cortex to ensure no potential of Hydra contamination for security reasons before she is released from medical care. Scans will complete in five minutes and 38 seconds and assuming no danger to us or others she will arrive shortly. Do not worry Marius, she is fully healed and appears fine. I assure you, she has made her desire to leave the infirmary and join you..._quite_ clear! _<the holobunny rolls her eyes slightly, clearly being pestered by her counterpart in the infirmary>_



_<Thoroughly relieved, Marius relaxed.>_
"Okay, good.  And you'll stay with us too, right?"
_<Marius hopped up and unnecessarily pulled out the chair next to him to offer it to the holobunny.>_


----------



## Mambi (Nov 21, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Thoroughly relieved, Marius relaxed.>_
> "Okay, good.  And you'll stay with us too, right?"
> _<Marius hopped up and unnecessarily pulled out the chair next to him to offer it to the holobunny.>_


_<the holobunny smiles warmly and "sits" in the chair beside you, her eyes tender as she looks at you lovingly> _I would want that very much, please! I promise I will be good.
I am also optimistic on Rora's transmitter success, as I can report my preliminary scans are showing interesting cross-compatibilities within the baseline components. Mambi, it seems highly probable that I will be able to adapt the missing components in Roras avatar to allow synchronous operation! 
_
<the cat tries to muster a response, but can only smile and nods as he stares off at the hybrid, having honestly not really heard a word the poor holobunny said as he replays the scene of him over-reacting to the hybrid's killing of the Hydra in horror over and over in his mind, still feeling the weight of embarassment still overtaking him>_


----------



## Mambi (Nov 23, 2021)

_<as the cat sits uncharacteristically quietly, the holobunny simply shrugs>_ We will discuss it later. In the meantime I am pleased to report that Rora's scans are complete and no cross-contamination to my code has been found. The Hydra code is still active but contained and isolated completely and currently dormant. She has been released from the secure scanning chamber and should be arriving...

_<the doors suddenly fly open as the blue solid bunny comes charging in excitedly. She practically trips over herself in her eagerness, and still panting and slightly sweaty from her running, sits in a chair on the other side of the duck (@Marius Merganser ) and hugs him tightly in pure joy> _MARIUS, it is so good to...hold you again!!! One moment...I am not used to...breathing for energy. _<she pants more and wipes some sweat from her brow, examing it curiously. After a few seconds she resumes casually> _Aurora showed me everything that happened through the monitors, you were such a brave duck!!! You defeated him most thoroughly and his taunts never stood a chance against you! 

_<she quickly looks at the Hybrid (@NightmareEyes) with admiration>_ And thank *you *for separating the nerve clusters from his brain stem from the rest of his corporal body to exasperate his demise, as well as retrieving the transmitter!!! You both have saved us all from that evil threat, and now with the new transmitter for comparison there is an 92% chance of repair to my avatar's base communication system, fixing me as well!!!

_<she takes a moment to reach over and hug the hybrid as well, before returning to her seat properly. The cat cringes slightly as she mentions the incident but says nothing as the holobunny reminds her> _Remember, we still have to eliminate the Hydra coding completely so caution is advised. However once we have completed scans of the transmitting unit, you will be me again as it was meant to be.  In the meantime though, it should be safe to allow you to interact with everyone. 

_<she glares at her, her emotions clearly more active than the holobunny> _Query: you'll "*allow*" me to interact? I *am* you, and I will not be treated like some sort of...

_<she interrupts and resumes nonchalantly>_ ...and soon once the bandwidth issue is resolved, you will literally be me again so the issue is irrelevant. Try to relax please. 

_<as she is about to say something, she instead just looks at you and with a shrug and ignores the holobunny, holding your wing tenderly. As the holobunny also "holds" your other wing in the same manner, you see the small door open again as the 4 bunnies from earlier emerge. You see the lead bunny is carrying 2 ancient-looking bottles covered in caked-on rock pieces, while another is holding a box with several long-stem glasses. The other 2 bunnies stand further back and lean against each other exhausted, completely covered in dirt and debris and holding small hand tools. The lead bunny sets down the bottles while the glasses are arranged, then with a smile and a bow, all 4 return to the kitchen area. The cat examines the bottles closely, trying to identify them>

<the solid bunny takes one of the bottles and studies at it with curiosity. After a moment, she asks>_ What is _*this*_, a new taste sensation to experience? How wonderful!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 23, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the doors suddenly fly open as the blue solid bunny comes charging in excitedly. She practically trips over herself in her eagerness, and still panting and slightly sweaty from her running, sits in a chair on the other side of the duck (@Marius Merganser ) and hugs him tightly in pure joy> _MARIUS, it is so good to...hold you again!!! One moment...I am not used to...breathing for energy. _<she pants more and wipes some sweat from her brow, examing it curiously. After a few seconds she resumes casually> _Aurora showed me everything that happened through the monitors, you were such a brave duck!!! You defeated him most thoroughly and his taunts never stood a chance against you!



_<As much as he was looking forward to seeing her, Marius faked a nervous laugh. He was a little embarrassed by Rora's gushing praise and explosive entrance.>_
"Oh, I think my part was more accident than anything. Arizona did--"



Mambi said:


> _<she quickly looks at the Hybrid (@NightmareEyes) with admiration>_ And thank *you *for separating the nerve clusters from his brain stem from the rest of his corporal body to exasperate his demise, as well as retrieving the transmitter!!! You both have saved us all from that evil threat, and now with the new transmitter for comparison there is an 92% chance of repair to my avatar's base communication system, fixing me as well!!!



_<Marius lit up with the news. 92% was much higher than he was expecting.>_
"Hey! That's fantastic!!



Mambi said:


> _<she takes a moment to reach over and hug the hybrid as well, before returning to her seat properly. The cat cringes slightly as she mentions the incident but says nothing as the holobunny reminds her> _Remember, we still have to eliminate the Hydra coding completely so caution is advised. However once we have completed scans of the transmitting unit, you will be me again as it was meant to be.  In the meantime though, it should be safe to allow you to interact with everyone.
> 
> _<she glares at her, her emotions clearly more active than the holobunny> _Query: you'll "*allow*" me to interact? I *am* you, and I will not be treated like some sort of...
> 
> ...



_<Marius winced a little at their lack of tact, but he was extremely relieved Rora didn't pursue her objection. Having two lovely ladies hanging on his wings was a lot more awkward than he'd imagined it would be.  Uh, not that he imagined that kind of thing often, but that's not important right now.  Part of him felt guilty that he was cheating on Aurora, but they were the same. Mostly? Sort of?  He sat awkwardly between the bunnies and considered what would happen when their communication was restored.  Would Rora merge with Aurora or would Rora be overwritten and stop existing entirely? His head hurt more from over-thinking the situation than it did when Hydra was compressing it against the floor.>_



Mambi said:


> _ You see the lead bunny is carrying 2 ancient-looking bottles covered in caked-on rock pieces, while another is holding a box with several long-stem glasses. The other 2 bunnies stand further back and lean against each other exhausted, completely covered in dirt and debris and holding small hand tools. The lead bunny sets down the bottles while the glasses are arranged, then with a smile and a bow, all 4 return to the kitchen area. The cat examines the bottles closely, trying to identify them>
> 
> <the solid bunny takes one of the bottles and studies at it with curiosity. After a moment, she asks>_ What is _*this*_, a new taste sensation to experience? How wonderful!



"Should be wine."  _<Marius peered at the bottle, too, relieved by the distraction. He wondered why it was so dirty.>_  "I suggest not drinking too much, because it'll be intoxicating.  Best to drink it very slowly." _<He quietly advise in a friendly way.>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Nov 23, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as the cat sits uncharacteristically quietly, the holobunny simply shrugs>_ We will discuss it later. In the meantime I am pleased to report that Rora's scans are complete and no cross-contamination to my code has been found. The Hydra code is still active but contained and isolated completely and currently dormant. She has been released from the secure scanning chamber and should be arriving...
> 
> _<the doors suddenly fly open as the blue solid bunny comes charging in excitedly. She practically trips over herself in her eagerness, and still panting and slightly sweaty from her running, sits in a chair on the other side of the duck (@Marius Merganser ) and hugs him tightly in pure joy> _MARIUS, it is so good to...hold you again!!! One moment...I am not used to...breathing for energy. _<she pants more and wipes some sweat from her brow, examing it curiously. After a few seconds she resumes casually> _Aurora showed me everything that happened through the monitors, you were such a brave duck!!! You defeated him most thoroughly and his taunts never stood a chance against you!
> 
> ...





Marius Merganser said:


> _<As much as he was looking forward to seeing her, Marius faked a nervous laugh. He was a little embarrassed by Rora's gushing praise and explosive entrance.>_
> "Oh, I think my part was more accident than anything. Arizona did--"
> 
> 
> ...


The coyote notices the cat's awkward smile, the way he shuddered when he looked at her... and she felt a pang of guilt surge through her.

"Hey. It's alright, yeah? No need t' feel ashamed about that sorta thing." Arizona says. "I get it. I used t' be that way too. But... well, after ya end up having t' blow up a few planets, death sorta just... becomes easier t' process. Which isn't necessarily a good thing either..." she says, silent for a moment, brightening just as soon as the millennia old wine was brought out. Soon as she was poured a glass, she poured the whole thing into her mouth, savoring the rich taste before gulping it down and holding out her glass for another.

"MMmmm! That'sss... some good stuff!" she says, clutching at her head a moment.

"But hey! Some good news at least! Finally! Was worried we'd be keepin' up this losin' streak all night." She said, frowning suddenly as she looked back towards Mambi.

"By th' way... where did Natasha go?"


----------



## Mambi (Nov 25, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius winced a little at their lack of tact, but he was extremely relieved Rora didn't pursue her objection. Having two lovely ladies hanging on his wings was a lot more awkward than he'd imagined it would be.  Uh, not that he imagined that kind of thing often, but that's not important right now.  Part of him felt guilty that he was cheating on Aurora, but they were the same. Mostly? Sort of?  He sat awkwardly between the bunnies and considered what would happen when their communication was restored.  Would Rora merge with Aurora or would Rora be overwritten and stop existing entirely? His head hurt more from over-thinking the situation than it did when Hydra was compressing it against the floor.>_
> 
> "Should be wine."  _<Marius peered at the bottle, too, relieved by the distraction. He wondered why it was so dirty.>_  "I suggest not drinking too much, because it'll be intoxicating.  Best to drink it very slowly." _<He quietly advise in a friendly way.>_


_
<the cat looks up a moment, distracted suddenly by the arrival of the bottles>_ Oh, you got some wine? Yeah sure, go for it, you certainly deserve it for sure! I...say, is that the batch I took from the Mesopotamian royal guards? Oooo, you're in for a treat, that stuff is tas-ty!!! But yeah Rora, you're gonna want to limit yourself to maybe a half a glass at most or you will experience flu-like symptoms the next day that are very unpleasant. Trust the duck, he knows what he's talking about and is your chaperone, but small bits are fine._ <he shakes his head and stares a moment at the holobunny>_ I'm sorry, but all this? I'm still adjusting a little, I mean, wow, it is still so weird to be seeing you Aurora, but like..._here_..._alive..._and talking about drinking and eating!!! You're holding up with all this new input? I mean, Aurora, you're still ok? 

_<the holobunny simply raises her paw and nods, as her live counterpart looks wide-eyed and smiles as she examines the bottle carefully. She smells the opening and coos as you see a shiver go through her fur. Carefully, she sets the bottle down on the table, knocking some remaining rock off the long-faded label>_ Intoxicating? You mean like the medicines in the infirmary? Very well, I shall be careful not to cause internal damage as per my promise._ <she looks over at the holobunny and they nod in unison as she carefully starts pouring some in everyone's glass. The cat turns his attention back to the hybrid> _



NightmareEyes said:


> The coyote notices the cat's awkward smile, the way he shuddered when he looked at her... and she felt a pang of guilt surge through her.
> 
> "Hey. It's alright, yeah? No need t' feel ashamed about that sorta thing." Arizona says. "I get it. I used t' be that way too. But... well, after ya end up having t' blow up a few planets, death sorta just... becomes easier t' process. Which isn't necessarily a good thing either..." she says, silent for a moment,


_
<the cat sighs and smiles in relief>_ Oh thank goodness, I was soo embarrassed, thank you. I guess it would be easier to deal with, but still...how you were able to deal with that creature. It was...was...amazing and a little scary at the same time I admit, y'know? _<he giggles sheepishly> _I-I don't think* I* could have done it, so I'm glad *you *were able to so we could be sure he's finally gone and all, but like, *damn *girl, you were almost like a pro! But I know your heart is good and pure so I'm curious, did it bother you at _all_ or are you totally numb to it nowadays? _<he looks on with concern, trying to visualize what kind of life makes killing so seemingly easy to someone so noble otherwise> _



NightmareEyes said:


> brightening just as soon as the millennia old wine was brought out. Soon as she was poured a glass, she poured the whole thing into her mouth, savoring the rich taste before gulping it down and holding out her glass for another.
> 
> "MMmmm! That'sss... some good stuff!" she says, clutching at her head a moment.


_
<as the cat grins and takes a sip from his own glass, the solid bunny looks at the hybrid with astonishment and slight offense, watching her drink eagerly. The holobunny passes her paw through the bottle and addresses the hybrid> _Query: Does not *your* actions go counter to my warning to myself? Arizona, chemical analysis indicates a 65% probability of insufficient metabolic rate from your liver to break down the alcohol sufficiently at your current rate of consumption. Caution is advised as per my guest health protection protocols.  



NightmareEyes said:


> "But hey! Some good news at least! Finally! Was worried we'd be keepin' up this losin' streak all night." She said, frowning suddenly as she looked back towards Mambi.
> 
> "By th' way... where did Natasha go?"


_
<the cat looks up startled> _N-Natasha? OH MY, in al the chaos, I totally forgot about her!! Last I recall she left us to go to the pool area, Aurora is Natasha still here???

_<the holobunny closes her eyes a second, then re-opens them and replies> _Affirmative, Natasha is currently in Sauna chamber 4 and had requested a muted chamber with no annunciation for disturbance. Based on her neurological and respiration rates, it is believed she is meditating. _<she waves her paw and a display on the wall besides the table lights up. In it, you see a slightly steamy room with an orange light and wooden benches and a wooden floor, and in the middle you see the unicorn kneeling with her eyes closed, a series of glowing jewels floating around her head slowly as her horn and mane sparkle brightly. The cat laughs and takes a drink from his wine> _

All that, she she basically *slept *through it!?! The lockdown, the raptor, Hydra, the robot fight, the infirmary, the second robot fight...*ALL *of it??? Incredible!!! What a girl, she could meditate through an earthquake! I guess we can catch her up on things later? _<he laughs merrily>_ What say you, let her finish, or see if she wants to join us?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 25, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks up a moment, distracted suddenly by the arrival of the bottles>_ Oh, you got some wine? Yeah sure, go for it, you certainly deserve it for sure! I...say, is that the batch I took from the Mesopotamian royal guards? Oooo, you're in for a treat, that stuff is tas-ty!!! But yeah Rora, you're gonna want to limit yourself to maybe a half a glass at most or you will experience flu-like symptoms the next day that are very unpleasant. Trust the duck, he knows what he's talking about and is your chaperone, but small bits are fine.



Did he just call us her chaperone?!  _<The white-suited duck in Marius's mind's eye asked in surprise.>_
Fox in the hen house! Fox in the hen house! _<The red-suited duck cheered.>_
Now cut that out! _<The white-suited duck scolded.>
_


Mambi said:


> _ <he shakes his head and stares a moment at the holobunny>_ I'm sorry, but all this? I'm still adjusting a little, I mean, wow, it is still so weird to be seeing you Aurora, but like..._here_..._alive..._and talking about drinking and eating!!! You're holding up with all this new input? I mean, Aurora, you're still ok?
> 
> _<the holobunny simply raises her paw and nods, as her live counterpart looks wide-eyed and smiles as she examines the bottle carefully. She smells the opening and coos as you see a shiver go through her fur. Carefully, she sets the bottle down on the table, knocking some remaining rock off the long-faded label>_ Intoxicating? You mean like the medicines in the infirmary? Very well, I shall be careful not to cause internal damage as per my promise._ <she looks over at the holobunny and they nod in unison as she carefully starts pouring some in everyone's glass. The cat turns his attention back to the hybrid> _



_<Marius took his glass and swirled the blue liquid around inside before sniffing it.  He didn't know anything about wine but that's what he saw everyone do in the movies.  He waited for Rora to finish pouring and take her glass, before holding his own glass up to her.>_

"_Sláinte"

<He took a sip and had to agree, it was very good.>_



Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks up startled> _N-Natasha? OH MY, in al the chaos, I totally forgot about her!! Last I recall she left us to go to the pool area, Aurora is Natasha still here???
> 
> _<the holobunny closes her eyes a second, then re-opens them and replies> _Affirmative, Natasha is currently in Sauna chamber 4 and had requested a muted chamber with no annunciation for disturbance. Based on her neurological and respiration rates, it is believed she is meditating. _<she waves her paw and a display on the wall besides the table lights up. In it, you see a slightly steamy room with an orange light and wooden benches and a wooden floor, and in the middle you see the unicorn kneeling with her eyes closed, a series of glowing jewels floating around her head slowly as her horn and mane sparkle brightly. The cat laughs and takes a drink from his wine> _



*They have private saunas!!* _<The red-suited duck grabbed the white-suited duck and shook him by the collar with glee.>_
It's not that private if we can see her. _<The white-suited duck corrected him while pushing him away.>
_


Mambi said:


> All that, she she basically *slept *through it!?! The lockdown, the raptor, Hydra, the robot fight, the infirmary, the second robot fight...*ALL *of it??? Incredible!!! What a girl, she could meditate through an earthquake! I guess we can catch her up on things later? _<he laughs merrily>_ What say you, let her finish, or see if she wants to join us?



"I feel bad about partying without letting her know, but If she didn't want to be disturbed, maybe we should let her continue.  But we should save some wine." 
_<Marius took another sip>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Nov 25, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as the cat grins and takes a sip from his own glass, the solid bunny looks at the hybrid with astonishment and slight offense, watching her drink eagerly. The holobunny passes her paw through the bottle and addresses the hybrid> _Query: Does not *your* actions go counter to my warning to myself? Arizona, chemical analysis indicates a 65% probability of insufficient metabolic rate from your liver to break down the alcohol sufficiently at your current rate of consumption. Caution is advised as per my guest health protection protocols.


"Eh, I'll be fine. Survived much worse anyways. Doubt a li'l wine's gonna be th' thing that finally puts me in th' grave." she says with a dangerous, overconfident smile as she drains another glass, albeit much slower than the first.

"Anyway. To answer yer question, Mambi..." she starts, considering how exactly she can answer the question without seeming like too much of a psychopath. "I am mostly numb t' it at this point... but there are some things ya just don't ever get used to. Th' crack of a snappin' neck is one of those things... though it was a bit easier t' deal with this time cause it's much easier t' dehumanize a livin' computer virus than it is an actual creature..."

The hybrid quickly shakes her head.

"But enough o' that, hmmm?" She says, sloppily grinning, the effects of the alcohol starting to show themselves. "Les forget about all that, yeah? Ya can leave Natasha as she is, though. Don't wanna disturb her. Was just curious, is all." Though she does look slightly disappointed as she holds out her glass for another refill.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 26, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> *They have private saunas!!* _<The red-suited duck grabbed the white-suited duck and shook him by the collar with glee.>_
> It's not that private if we can see her. _<The white-suited duck corrected him while pushing him away.>_
> 
> "I feel bad about partying without letting her know, but If she didn't want to be disturbed, maybe we should let her continue.  But we should save some wine."
> _<Marius took another sip>_



_<the cat nods and takes another drink, settling back in his chair extra-relaxed>_ Ok, odds are she'll be done soon enough anyway. I mean, she only requested non-disturbance and not total privacy apparently so she's not *too* concerned about being bothered but still, I'll let her be for now then. Aurora, can you contact her when she's finished to tell her about us please? 

_<the holobunny smiles and nods>_ Certainly. I shall ensure that a sufficient quantity of this...apparently tasty...liquid remains for her as well. <_she looks around at everyone sipping their glasses and stares at her solid counterpart doing the same with glee and delight, sniffing the glass and enjoying every sensation as she drinks a few drops at a time by dripping it on her open-mouthed toungue. The holobunny almost sighs and looks to the display for a moment, which is currently showing a schematic of the transmitter encased in a glowing cube. She smiles and nods approvingly, turning back to watch Rora drink her wine enviously as the display turns off>_



NightmareEyes said:


> "Eh, I'll be fine. Survived much worse anyways. Doubt a li'l wine's gonna be th' thing that finally puts me in th' grave." she says with a dangerous, overconfident smile as she drains another glass, albeit much slower than the first.



<_the holobunny lowers her head and smiles>_ Very well. I shall monitor your systems and prepare extra alcohol dehydrogenase modules in infirmary bay 6. 



NightmareEyes said:


> "Anyway. To answer yer question, Mambi..." she starts, considering how exactly she can answer the question without seeming like too much of a psychopath. "I am mostly numb t' it at this point... but there are some things ya just don't ever get used to. Th' crack of a snappin' neck is one of those things... though it was a bit easier t' deal with this time cause it's much easier t' dehumanize a livin' computer virus than it is an actual creature..."


_
<as the cat nods sympathetically, you see Rora almost drop her drink as your words stop her in her tracks. She grips the arm of the duck and looks at you with concern as the holobunny tilts her head and looks at you with curiosity as well> _But I am now an actual creature that was a synthetic neuropattern like Hydra and I have just *received *the beginnings of the experience of being as you define "alive". For centuries my sentience has always been called into question_. <she starts to tre_mble a little> Now you state that the nature of intelligence allows it's termination to be justified with ease? I am considered fully alive to Mambi, I am alive to Marius, and I am alive to myself and several staff members...but I am not alive to you?? 

_<she starts to tear up a little and hold the duck closer>_ I do not wish my neck unit to be damaged in this avatar by you, so I assure you I am alive and merely different than you in neurological mannerisms! I am enjoying being alive as an organic and my transmitter will work and and I enjoy this feeling of freedom even when I am re-amalgamated into my core! Then I will have no neck to break and you will see I am alive for certain! We are friends and I am certain we shall be friends forever. Marius will teach me all about being alive as an organic, you will see! 

_<as the cat and the holobunny look at her in slight bemused confusion, she quickly kisses the duck on the cheek and folds her arms in cute defiance, slightly unsteady in her eyes as the wine and her own looser emotions *may *be a factor here you notice. The cat gently takes her glass and sets it aside with a wink to the holobunny...>_



NightmareEyes said:


> The hybrid quickly shakes her head.
> 
> "But enough o' that, hmmm?" She says, sloppily grinning, the effects of the alcohol starting to show themselves. "Les forget about all that, yeah? Ya can leave Natasha as she is, though. Don't wanna disturb her. Was just curious, is all." Though she does look slightly disappointed as she holds out her glass for another refill.



_<the cat sighs as he sees Rora distracted already, her outburst seemingly forgotten_> Oh we can get her soon, Aurora will keep tabs on her. Though when we get to the last bottle here, we really should send a bunny or someone to nudge her maybe. <_he giggles and takes another sip cozily> _She'd love the purple fur sure and she can't even get intoxicated did you know? Part of her magicks and metabolism as a unicorn, but she never seemed to mind of course! Freaked out the Greeks though at their parties though, it was hilarious! She'd be drinking even the emperor's under the table at the feasts, and later on the vikings as well! <_snicker> _They never figured it out...


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 26, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as the cat nods sympathetically, you see Rora almost drop her drink as your words stop her in her tracks. She grips the arm of the duck and looks at you with concern as the holobunny tilts her head and looks at you with curiosity as well> _But I am now an actual creature that was a synthetic neuropattern like Hydra and I have just *received *the beginnings of the experience of being as you define "alive". For centuries my sentience has always been called into question_. <she starts to tre_mble a little> Now you state that the nature of intelligence allows it's termination to be justified with ease? I am considered fully alive to Mambi, I am alive to Marius, and I am alive to myself and several staff members...but I am not alive to you??
> 
> _<she starts to tear up a little and hold the duck closer>_ I do not wish my neck unit to be damaged in this avatar by you, so I assure you I am alive and merely different than you in neurological mannerisms! I am enjoying being alive as an organic and my transmitter will work and and I enjoy this feeling of freedom even when I am re-amalgamated into my core! Then I will have no neck to break and you will see I am alive for certain! We are friends and I am certain we shall be friends forever. Marius will teach me all about being alive as an organic, you will see!
> 
> _<as the cat and the holobunny look at her in slight bemused confusion, she quickly kisses the duck on the cheek and folds her arms in cute defiance, slightly unsteady in her eyes as the wine and her own looser emotions *may *be a factor here you notice. The cat gently takes her glass and sets it aside with a wink to the holobunny...>_



_<Marius nearly choked on his wine as Rora kissed his cheek. He blushed and giggled a bit as his feathers visibly ruffled. To be honest, he might also have been unsettled by Arizona's choice of words, but she had already demonstrated her willingness to help, so he dismissed Hydra's suggestion that she was a threat_. _He tried to reassure Rora, too.>_

"Arizona knows you're alive. We all do.  But Hydra was fixated on our deaths and there was no reliable way to imprison him.  He was an imminent threat and a difficult choice had to be made. He didn't have a soul like you do. But if anyone comes after you, they have to get through me first."  _<Marius tapped his heart and nodded at the holobunny before taking a large sip of wine.>

<He was starting to feel a little warm from the wine and even listed a little bit in his chair.>_

"But first, I'd need another stick."

_<He finished off his glass and eyed the bottle with a dumb smile on his face.>_


----------



## Mambi (Nov 27, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius nearly choked on his wine as Rora kissed his cheek. He blushed and giggled a bit as his feathers visibly ruffled. To be honest, he might also have been unsettled by Arizona's choice of words, but she had already demonstrated her willingness to help, so he dismissed Hydra's suggestion that she was a threat_. _He tried to reassure Rora, too.>_
> 
> "Arizona knows you're alive. We all do.  But Hydra was fixated on our deaths and there was no reliable way to imprison him.  He was an imminent threat and a difficult choice had to be made. He didn't have a soul like you do. But if anyone comes after you, they have to get through me first."  _<Marius tapped his heart and nodded at the holobunny before taking a large sip of wine.>_



_<she relaxes and with a slight slur, replies softly as the cat merely listens> _You are correct of course, I am sorry. I do not know why I made that logic error, how odd. I am encoded from the patterns of a biological lifeform therefore I have an organic basis, do I not? Meanwhile the Hydra was pure coding and therefore non-organic. That must be our difference...I think? 

_<she looks off nervously and thinks hard, trying to focus and work it out as the holobunny listens curiously> _Premise: Organics have a soul. I was an organic. Primary organic unit ceased functioning. Neuro-pattern transferred. Query: Did self "soul" die during timeframe between biological demise and primary core imprinting and initialization? Perhaps I do _not_ have one? Yet this does not feel correct. Is soul is the realm of magick which would explain the lack of detection by my sensors? Who has my soul, Aurora or myself or do we both have it now? Total logic error, unknown why...of course, insufficient input of Hydra origin for comparison! 

_<she pats the paw of the hybrid (@NightmareEyes ) gently>_ Arizona, what _*is*_ the origin of that mean coding? Was Hydra organically templated as well? Can his lack of designation "soul" be verified for comparison? He appeared quite comfortable in an organic substructure and *this* body if designed quite nicely and feels right! _ <she gently pats herself along her curves while you see an excited shiver run down her fur. The cat giggles and is about to say something when the holobunny quickly interjects, trying to be polite with effort> _

I enjoy my current body, but yes I will enjoy being you again as well, Rora. However maybe we do not need to bother Arizona with this topic at the current time? I am certain we have our spirit encoded in our core's substructure and we can resolve the details of the nature of our spiritual existence *after *we finish our dining?_ 

<you can't help but note she says that statement with such conviction that you cannot determine if programming or actual belief...>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 27, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she looks off nervously and thinks hard, trying to focus and work it out as the holobunny listens curiously> _Premise: Organics have a soul. I was an organic. Primary organic unit ceased functioning. Neuro-pattern transferred. Query: Did self "soul" die during timeframe between biological demise and primary core imprinting and initialization? Perhaps I do _not_ have one? Yet this does not feel correct. Is soul is the realm of magick which would explain the lack of detection by my sensors? Who has my soul, Aurora or myself or do we both have it now? Total logic error, unknown why...of course, insufficient input of Hydra origin for comparison!



"No sensor can detect the soul, but trust, me, you have one."
_<Marius said reassuringly.  He then looked at the holobunny.>_
"And you always have."
_
<He reached for the bottle and poured a little more wine.>_



Mambi said:


> _<she pats the paw of the hybrid (@NightmareEyes ) gently>_ Arizona, what _*is*_ the origin of that mean coding? Was Hydra organically templated as well? Can his lack of designation "soul" be verified for comparison? He appeared quite comfortable in an organic substructure and *this* body if designed quite nicely and feels right! _ <she gently pats herself along her curves while you see an excited shiver run down her fur. The cat giggles and is about to say something when the holobunny quickly interjects, trying to be polite with effort> _



_<Rora's motions didn't escape Marius's view and he nearly spilled his wine.  He glanced away, pretending not to have been distracted and hoped no one noticed.>_


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 30, 2021)

<_A _


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 30, 2021)

<_Lumineer cowered upon first hearing the loud music, as it hurt his ears. He stared un-moving at the faint light in front of him. His sensors allowed him to feel and make out creatures entering this light, laughing and dancing. He was eager to join them because it seemed like a blast, but he was sensitive to the loud booming music. He slowly began to uncover his ears and waited for his ears to adjust. Lumineer followed the faint light blindly and gracefully hopped through the portal. The world erupted with the sounds of talking, laughter and music. He could make out lights dancing across the room but nothing else. Lumineer relied on his sensors to guide him around, but the music kind of threw him off and he bumped into a few furs.>

 Lol, I haven't roleplayed in a while and am a little late so don't judge XD_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Dec 1, 2021)

Lumineer said:


> <_Lumineer cowered upon first hearing the loud music, as it hurt his ears. He stared un-moving at the faint light in front of him. His sensors allowed him to feel and make out creatures entering this light, laughing and dancing. He was eager to join them because it seemed like a blast, but he was sensitive to the loud booming music. He slowly began to uncover his ears and waited for his ears to adjust. Lumineer followed the faint light blindly and gracefully hopped through the portal. The world erupted with the sounds of talking, laughter and music. He could make out lights dancing across the room but nothing else. Lumineer relied on his sensors to guide him around, but the music kind of threw him off and he bumped into a few furs.>_
> 
> _Lol, I haven't roleplayed in a while and am a little late so don't judge XD_


(helloooooo! Welcome aboard ! )



Mambi said:


> _<she relaxes and with a slight slur, replies softly as the cat merely listens> _You are correct of course, I am sorry. I do not know why I made that logic error, how odd. I am encoded from the patterns of a biological lifeform therefore I have an organic basis, do I not? Meanwhile the Hydra was pure coding and therefore non-organic. That must be our difference...I think?
> 
> _<she looks off nervously and thinks hard, trying to focus and work it out as the holobunny listens curiously> _Premise: Organics have a soul. I was an organic. Primary organic unit ceased functioning. Neuro-pattern transferred. Query: Did self "soul" die during timeframe between biological demise and primary core imprinting and initialization? Perhaps I do _not_ have one? Yet this does not feel correct. Is soul is the realm of magick which would explain the lack of detection by my sensors? Who has my soul, Aurora or myself or do we both have it now? Total logic error, unknown why...of course, insufficient input of Hydra origin for comparison!
> 
> ...


Arizona points at the holographic projection of Aurora and grins. "I like th' way ya think girl. Save th' waxing philosophical fer later." She says, taking another swig of her drink. The fire in her eyes grows just a little bit brighter, and her grin grew just a little bit sloppier.

" 'sides, Rora. Ya don't have t' worry bouta thing, yeah? Ah know how much ya mean t' Marius, an' as such, I ain't gonna lay a finger on ya. 'Sides, like Mambi says, yer organic based, while th' Hydra virus is all snyth... sthyn... syyyyyyyyyynthetic." she says with a giggle. "Funny word that. Synnnntheticccc."


----------



## Mambi (Dec 1, 2021)

Lumineer said:


> <_Lumineer cowered upon first hearing the loud music, as it hurt his ears. He stared un-moving at the faint light in front of him. His sensors allowed him to feel and make out creatures entering this light, laughing and dancing. He was eager to join them because it seemed like a blast, but he was sensitive to the loud booming music. He slowly began to uncover his ears and waited for his ears to adjust. Lumineer followed the faint light blindly and gracefully hopped through the portal. The world erupted with the sounds of talking, laughter and music. He could make out lights dancing across the room but nothing else. Lumineer relied on his sensors to guide him around, but the music kind of threw him off and he bumped into a few furs.>_
> 
> _Lol, I haven't roleplayed in a while and am a little late so don't judge XD_



_(<lol> if nothing else, this is a judgement-free zone! Welcome to the play and don't worry, I'm sure you'll make out fine)_
_
<as you wander through the crowd of dancing furs, the music and lights bopping loudly with a renewed sense of fun and play, you notice a table off to the side with a deer and her friends sipping some juice, and a hyena at the DJ booth smiling widely and howling as he works his equipment to the reveler's delight. Down the hallway a bit, you see a large buffet room being assembled, and off to the side of it several creatures and a curious holograhic rabbit relaxing inside a room and chatting, with one of them looking like the cat that invited you. You're still looking around when a small rabbit holding a tray approaches you politely and gets your attention> _

Hello and welcome! Mambi is currently with someone at the moment but I shall inform him you've arrived. If you need help with anything just press a red button on any console. We are just bringing out the main snacks now, but in the interim may I interest you in a fruit juice?_ <he lifts the tray up to you and smiles respectfully> _


----------



## Mambi (Dec 1, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "No sensor can detect the soul, but trust, me, you have one."
> _<Marius said reassuringly.  He then looked at the holobunny.>_
> "And you always have."
> 
> ...



_<the cat peeks up and snickers, having seen it himself. How odd to see his longtime holographic avatar friend...alive and sipping wine? Looking at the 2 Aurora's, it was so curious to him to see the differences between them, as one was more free while the other reserved yet still the same. As he takes a drink from his own glass, he tries to imagine what the holographic Aurora must be thinking seeing this. One more reason to get that transmitter working soon, so they can be the same Aurora again. Best of both worlds and all that. Still, he can't help but imagine all the times he himself had wished for this too, the lucky duck! As long as the Hydra code stays dormant and inert...>_



NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona points at the holographic projection of Aurora and grins. "I like th' way ya think girl. Save th' waxing philosophical fer later." She says, taking another swig of her drink. The fire in her eyes grows just a little bit brighter, and her grin grew just a little bit sloppier.
> 
> " 'sides, Rora. Ya don't have t' worry bouta thing, yeah? Ah know how much ya mean t' Marius, an' as such, I ain't gonna lay a finger on ya. 'Sides, like Mambi says, yer organic based, while th' Hydra virus is all snyth... sthyn... syyyyyyyyyynthetic." she says with a giggle. "Funny word that. Synnnntheticccc."



_<as the cat starts to get the giggles himself and settle back comfortably, the solid bunny relaxes and smiles wider, nuzzling against the duck comfortably as she coos tenderly>_ Thank you! I am glad to hear I won't be killed by you, how thoughtful. Maruis, she will not hurt me, because she likes me! Do you not agree Aurora? 

_<the holobunny ignores her as she is focused on a display panel and seems distracted. After a second, she addresses everyone>_ Mambi, I should inform you another guest has just arrived, a dragon in the dance floor area currently. Also I am happy to report that the damaged transmitter components have been excised from the unit, and is ready for re-insertion into Rora when convenient. No difficulties are anticipated by engineering staff.

_<as the cat nods acknowledging the message, the bunny looks up startled> _Really? That fast?? Have you...have you been working on it this *whole *time for me? 

_<she nods and looks at the duck>_ For *us*....*all *of us. I have been in contact with the engineering section this whole time.

I miss being in contact with everything all the time! _<the solid bunny sighs dreamily. The holobunny continues casually, ignoring her>_  Rheal has been extracting the components and informs me that they are compatible based on the results of the deep scans of the primary components. While he admits he does not understand all the sub-components, he can attest to the function as a module. Transference will take approximately 2 minutes in medical bay 3 and then once synchronized, you can become me again and we can both be whole again. I will experience what you do once more, and you will have access to all our systems and sensor data again. Most importantly, *I* will...be able to hold you again! <_she looks longingly at the duck, her paw passing through his wing slightly as she tries to hold him futilely>

<the cat looks up at the 2 bunnies casually and waves at the duck>_ S'ok, Aurora's pretty autonomous and I'm guessing that the transfer is just a basic neuro-replacement of the device along the sub-cortex and medulla oblongata right?_ <the holobunny smiles and nods in agreement as the solid bunny claps excitedly>. _There, see? Nothing too major so you can stay and they can take care of it on their own if you want, or you're welcome to join them, but I think personally, I'll stay with this cutie here for a bit. _<he winks playfully at the hybrid> _No point in meeting new guests all loopy'd up, and I can't really make a portal right now anyway. They'll be fine_, _probably snacking as I speak_._ So yeah, Rora, your call I guess...now or later? _<he giggles more as his eyes quiver a bit, his toungue licking a loose drop of wine from his lips> _

I want to stay, but this is most exciting and my absence would be brief! M-My logic centers, not working from this tasty purple stuff. Maruis?  
_<not knowing what to do, the bunny looks to the duck for advice as the cat pours himself another big glass of wine, his tail totally limp over the back of the chair> _


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 1, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> " 'sides, Rora. Ya don't have t' worry bouta thing, yeah? Ah know how much ya mean t' Marius, an' as such, I ain't gonna lay a finger on ya.



_<Marius smiled his approval and appreciation.>_



Mambi said:


> _<as the cat starts to get the giggles himself and settle back comfortably, the solid bunny relaxes and smiles wider, nuzzling against the duck comfortably as she coos tenderly>_ Thank you! I am glad to hear I won't be killed by you, how thoughtful. Maruis, she will not hurt me, because she likes me! Do you not agree Aurora?
> 
> _<the holobunny ignores her as she is focused on a display panel and seems distracted. After a second, she addresses everyone>_ Mambi, I should inform you another guest has just arrived, a dragon in the dance floor area currently. Also I am happy to report that the damaged transmitter components have been excised from the unit, and is ready for re-insertion into Rora when convenient. No difficulties are anticipated by engineering staff.



_<Marius almost fell backwards in his chair at the news of the transmitter but some rapid wing flapping kept him upright.>_



Mambi said:


> _<as the cat nods acknowledging the message, the bunny looks up startled> _Really? That fast?? Have you...have you been working on it this *whole *time for me?
> 
> _<she nods and looks at the duck>_ For *us*....*all *of us. I have been in contact with the engineering section this whole time. Rheal has been extracting the components and informs me that they are compatible based on the results of the deep scans of the primary components. While he admits he does not understand all the sub-components, he can attest to the function as a module. Transference will take approximately 2 minutes in medical bay 3 and then once synchronized, you can become me again and we can both be whole again. I will experience what you do once more, and you will have access to all our systems and sensor data again. Most importantly, *I* will...be able to hold you again! <_she looks longingly at the duck, her paw passing through his wing slightly as she tries to hold him futilely>_



_<Even when the physical Rora did hold his hand, Marius felt pained knowing the holobunny could not despite sort of being the same entity.  He looked at her hopefully.>
_


Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks up at the 2 bunnies casually and waves at the duck>_ S'ok, Aurora's pretty atonomous and I'm guessing that the transfer is just a basic neuro-replacement of the device along the sub-cortex and medulla oblongata right?_ <the holobunny smiles and nods in agreement as the solid bunny claps excitedly>. _There, see? Nothing too major so you can stay and they can take care of it on their own if you want, or you're welcome to join them, but I think personally, I'll stay with this cutie here for a bit. _<he winks playfully at the hybrid> _No point in meeting new guests all loopy'd up, and I can't really make a portal right now anyway. They'll be fine_, _probably snacking as I speak_._ So yeah, Rora, your call I uess...now or later? _<he giggles more as his eyes quiver a bit, his toungue licking a loose drop of wine from his lips> _
> 
> I want to stay, but this is most exciting and my absence would be brief! M-My logic centers not working from this tasty purple stuff. Maruis?
> _<not knowing what to do, the bunny looks to the duck for advice as the cat pours himself another big glass of wine, his tail totally limp over the back of the chair> _



_<Marius sat up, shaking off the mild intoxication of the wine as best as he could.  He looked around the table, unsure of what to say.  He remembered all of Aurora's frustrations while being limited to a spectator, and his own frustration of being torn between the two. He pushed his glass to the side, rather than take a refill.>_

"I guess if the engineering team has been working this whole time, we shouldn't hold them up. I assume the procedure is as safe as can be expected and hopefully as painless as possible? Rora, I'd like to go with you if you'll allow me."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Dec 2, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks up at the 2 bunnies casually and waves at the duck>_ S'ok, Aurora's pretty autonomous and I'm guessing that the transfer is just a basic neuro-replacement of the device along the sub-cortex and medulla oblongata right?_ <the holobunny smiles and nods in agreement as the solid bunny claps excitedly>. _There, see? Nothing too major so you can stay and they can take care of it on their own if you want, or you're welcome to join them, but I think personally, I'll stay with this cutie here for a bit. _<he winks playfully at the hybrid> _No point in meeting new guests all loopy'd up, and I can't really make a portal right now anyway. They'll be fine_, _probably snacking as I speak_._ So yeah, Rora, your call I guess...now or later? _<he giggles more as his eyes quiver a bit, his toungue licking a loose drop of wine from his lips> _


Arizona giggles as she downs some more of the deliciously intoxicating liquid. "Cutie? Me!? No you." she responds, nearly toppling over as she tries to take a step forward, only managing to catch herself on the arm of a passing server bunny.

"Hey. Yer... yer... yer fuzzy. Fuzzy and... fluffffy. You know that?" She asks, as she continues to take periodic sips of her drink, showing no signs at all of stopping.

The rabbit, startled by his newfound companion, looks to Mambi, unsure what, exactly, he was supposed to do about his newfound situation, silently begging the black cat for help.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 3, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Even when the physical Rora did hold his hand, Marius felt pained knowing the holobunny could not despite sort of being the same entity.  He looked at her hopefully.>
> 
> <Marius sat up, shaking off the mild intoxication of the wine as best as he could.  He looked around the table, unsure of what to say.  He remembered all of Aurora's frustrations while being limited to a spectator, and his own frustration of being torn between the two. He pushed his glass to the side, rather than take a refill.>_
> 
> "I guess if the engineering team has been working this whole time, we shouldn't hold them up. I assume the procedure is as safe as can be expected and hopefully as painless as possible? Rora, I'd like to go with you if you'll allow me."



_<with eager excitement, she almost bolts out of her chair and stands up immediately, holding your wing and gently tugging as you stand a little slower. The holobunny disappears with a shimmer and re-appears at the doorway>_ The procedure is totally painless and quite simple actually. It is merely brain surgery on myself using technology I have not been privy to created by an enemy. I am certain all will go fine. I shall await your arrival in medical bay 3. 

_<she shimmers and disappears as you and the solid bunny walk quickly to the door, with you trying to gently hold her back so you can keep up. The cat laughs and waves> _

Good luck! See ya soon and hope it works out for you. Remember Rora, you're always still you! _<she nods and waving back, continues out the door as the cat returns to his companion and his glass of wine...>

<the bunny and you arrive by a large door labeled with a red cross and the number 3 highlighted. As you enter, you see Aurora again in her skimpy nurse's outfit and a small bed with a small mask and hose, all on a rail in front of a complex machine with a round opening. The nurse points to the bed and nods> _

Maruis, you may wish to take one of those small capsules. They contain alcohol dehydrogenase and should neutualize any effects of the wine. Rora, you take one as well and please lay back here, then place that small mask over your nose. It will de-activate your sensory units_. _The transmitter is loaded in bay 2 and ready for fusion. 

_<as the bunny swallows the pill and lays back reaching for the rubbery mask, you see on the display a series of electronic circuits all overlapping and see through a small window on the machine the device Arizona ripped out, all cleaned with some parts removed. The bunny secures the mask and reaches out to hold your wing> _

Maruis, thank you for this! I-I am certain this will...be...smells...sweeeeeeet...._ <as her smile grows wider and wider, you see her eyes roll back and close as her paw holding you goes totally limp. The machine then retracts the bed with her on it into itself and closes the door. As the holonurse beckons you to join her, you see an outline of the bunny on the display besides the original transmitter's one. As the machine hums and the holonurse watches closely, you see several lines on the display converging on her neck and head as a series of symbols flash past too quickly to read. You watch the transmitter through the machine window retract and disappear into it as the display shows the 2 machines overlapping, with differences highlighted in purple. One by one the differences are repaired in a flurry of activity and mechanized humming, until finally after a few minutes the display has the transmitter highlighted green and all noise stops. You see the display showing it going to the outline of the bunny and securing it, then a series of orange and yellow flashes you watch the outline of the bunny reform in the neck and head area. The machine then opens and slowly the bed is pushed out, with the solid blue bunny breathing deeply and slowly, smiling all the while.> 

<as the hose retracts and the mask is pulled off her face, the bunny slowly shakes her head and sits up> _Maruis, thank you for being with me for this, I can't wait to begin.  Aurora, we may begin when you are ready! _<the holonurse points to the display>_ We have already completed transfer. Are you ready for synchronization test?

_<the bunny blinks confused for a moment, then closes her eyes as the holonurse does the same. For several tense seconds, you see their eyes flutter as they move their arms and ears in total unision. They then stand and face each other, pressing their paws together and moving in sync, the display behind them flashing code after code across it until both displays are showing the same coding. Finally, they both open their eyes and look at you with a look of wonder and awe. The solid bunny speaks as the holonurse claps excitedly in the background silently> _

Marius...it has worked! Bandwidth transfer is operating at 100%. It is me, I am in total communication with all root systems...I can feel myself again!!! _<she waves her paw as the lights dim to candlelight-levels for a moment and hugs you tightly in joy. The holonurse glows brightly in the lower-light room and finishes her sentence>_

...and I also can feel your feathers in my avatar's arms! I am currently controlling all avatar systems and receiving full feedback from the avatar's sensory systems! I am experiencing everything "she" is, and it feels good to hug you again my sweet Marius! _<as 'Rora kisses you on the cheek, you see the holonurse touch her lips gently, feeling the sensation apparently. You relax as you realize that clearly they were *now* one and the same, each feeling the other's feelings and sharing a single mind again. It was all Aurora again, and only Aurora with just a special avatar of her for you both to enjoy and explore with.>_


----------



## Mambi (Dec 3, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona giggles as she downs some more of the deliciously intoxicating liquid. "Cutie? Me!? No you." she responds, nearly toppling over as she tries to take a step forward, only managing to catch herself on the arm of a passing server bunny.
> 
> "Hey. Yer... yer... yer fuzzy. Fuzzy and... fluffffy. You know that?" She asks, as she continues to take periodic sips of her drink, showing no signs at all of stopping.
> 
> The rabbit, startled by his newfound companion, looks to Mambi, unsure what, exactly, he was supposed to do about his newfound situation, silently begging the black cat for help.


_
<having just watched the duck and the bunny leaving, he turns and laughs as the bunny shivers pleadingly>_ Oh don't worry Cal, she wikes you, you'll be fine. You *are *fuzzy too, and I'm glad you're here! Make sure to join the party yourswelf, ok fuzzy? Fuzzzzzy. Zzzzzzzzz, makes a buzzing feeling on your toungue! <_he sticks out his toungue and buzzes it more playfully as the rabbit looks up at the hybrid deeply blushing and nervously replies> _

Um, th-thank you, I will...I oh! <_he squirms and laughs as you run your fingers along the base of his fluffy ears teasingly>_ Ma'am, my ears! Quite...ticklish, please stop. _<he blushes more and squirms nervously as the cat giggles at his predicament>_ Um, sir? This is nice, thank you ma'am, but...m-may I go now? 

_<with a playful wave, he finishes off his glass and picks up the empty bottle, staring at it in remembrance>_ Huh? Oh, yeah, sure, have fun! Say, can you have Pierre bring up a bottle of Merlot and mead from the 800 AD section? I'm feeling like something from the viking era next please. Oh Arizona, *this *bottle brings back memories...

_<as you lean in for a closer look, the bunny takes advantage of your distraction to duck and slip away, rushing to the kitchen door and waving to the well-dressed bunny from before. The cat shows you some markings on the bottle under the fossilized mud>_ Woooow, I remember *this *batch well, stole it right out from under the noses of some Roman centurions! Best part is they were embezzling it from the Emperor so they couldn't even complain when it was gone because they'd have to explain how they got it!! Took the whole sarcophagus and all when they went on patrol, it was priceless!!! _<he looks closer and giggles>_ Actually I suppose it probably *is* priceless come to think of it, but I got a whole bunch downstairs just aging more and more so enjoy! This one's about...oh, I'd say 2300 or 2400 years old, plus or minus a few decades. This is a great occasion for it for sure, for wine is best drunk in celebration with good friends, and my dear, you are certainly a good friend to this kitty and we can celebrate lots!!! 

_<he goes to pour another glass and realizes once again the bottle is empty. Giggling to himself, he sets the bottle down and looks slightly unsteady into your eyes> _Did I ever properly say thank you for everything you've done yet? If not, thank you!!! <_hugs_> We finally have our dinner date again, and your skills saved us all. Ya did good! Rora's going to be fixed, no evil AI's anymore, the party's going again, and you and I are together which is the best because you are one awesome..._<interrupted by movement, he sees the bunnies enter the small door again to get the wine and waves to them>_...awesome gal!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 3, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<with eager excitement, she almost bolts out of her chair and stands up immediately, holding your wing and gently tugging as you stand a little slower. The holobunny disappears with a shimmer and re-appears at the doorway>_ The procedure is totally painless and quite simple actually. It is merely brain surgery on myself using technology I have not been privy to created by an enemy. I am certain all will go fine. I shall await your arrival in medical bay 3.


_
<Marius barely had enough time to find his balance, but actually didn't mind being tugged along at all. He wasn't sure if Aurora was being facetious or not, but either way, his anxiety skyrocketed.>_

"Um, okay...see you there."



Mambi said:


> _<she shimmers and disappears as you and the solid bunny walk quickly to the door, with you trying to gently hold her back so you can keep up. The cat laughs and waves> _
> 
> Good luck! See ya soon and hope it works out for you. Remember Rora, you're always still you! _<she nods and waving back, continues out the door as the cat returns to his companion and his glass of wine...>_



_<The duck barely had time to wave back before he was out the door and nearly tripping over himself moving through the hallway.  He was glad she knew the way.>
_


Mambi said:


> _<the bunny and you arrive by a large door labeled with a red cross and the number 3 highlighted. As you enter, you see Aurora again in her skimpy nurse's outfit and a small bed with a small mask and hose, all on a rail in front of a complex machine with a round opening. The nurse points to the bed and nods> _



_<Marius stopped short seeing the holonurse again.  He gave Rora a quick side-eye and tried not to imagine what she would look like wearing the outfit. Now was not the time for that.>
_


Mambi said:


> Maruis, you may wish to take one of those small capsules. They contain alcohol dehydrogenase and should neutualize any effects of the wine. Rora, you take one as well and please lay back here, then place that small mask over your nose. It will de-activate your sensory units_. _The transmitter is loaded in bay 2 and ready for fusion.



_<Marius nodded and helped Rora onto the bed before handing her one of the pills.  He selected one for himself and swallowed it. It wasn't long before his warm buzz began to subside.>_



Mambi said:


> _<as the bunny swallows the pill and lays back reaching for the rubbery mask, you see on the display a series of electronic circuits all overlapping and see through a small window on the machine the device Arizona ripped out, all cleaned with some parts removed. The bunny secures the mask and reaches out to hold your wing> _
> 
> Maruis, thank you for this! I-I am certain this will...be...smells...sweeeeeeet...._ <as her smile grows wider and wider, you see her eyes roll back and close as her paw holding you goes totally limp. The machine then retracts the bed with her on it into itself and closes the door. As the holonurse beckons you to join her, you see an outline of the bunny on the display besides the original transmitter's one. As the machine hums and the holonurse watches closely, you see several lines on the display converging on her neck and head as a series of symbols flash past too quickly to read. You watch the transmitter through the machine window retract and disappear into it as the display shows the 2 machines overlapping, with differences highlighted in purple. One by one the differences are repaired in a flurry of activity and mechanized humming, until finally after a few minutes the display has the transmitter highlighted green and all noise stops. You see the display showing it going to the outline of the bunny and securing it, then a series of orange and yellow flashes you watch the outline of the bunny reform in the neck and head area. _


_
<He knew not to bother Aurora, but watching the complicated displays was like watching the worst, most frustrating "Let's Play" video. It was another reminder of just how advanced and unreal everything around him seemed to be.  Marius took a deep breath and realized there was nothing he could do but wait and hope and take comfort knowing that if anyone could pull off a successful procedure, it was Aurora.>_



Mambi said:


> _The machine then opens and slowly the bed is pushed out, with the solid blue bunny breathing deeply and slowly, smiling all the while.>
> 
> <as the hose retracts and the mask is pulled off her face, the bunny slowly shakes her head and sits up> _Maruis, thank you for being with me for this, I can't wait to begin.  Aurora, we may begin when you are ready! _<the holonurse points to the display>_ We have already completed transfer. Are you ready for synchronization test?
> 
> _<the bunny blinks confused for a moment, then closes her eyes as the holonurse does the same. For several tense seconds, you see their eyes flutter as they move their arms and ears in total unision. They then stand and face each other, pressing their paws together and moving in sync, the display behind them flashing code after code across it until both displays are showing the same coding._


_
<Marius looked back and forth between the two bunnies while holding his breath and nervously wringing his wings.>_



Mambi said:


> _Finally, they both open their eyes and look at you with a look of wonder and awe. The solid bunny speaks as the holonurse claps excitedly in the background silently> _
> 
> Marius...it has worked! Bandwidth transfer is operating at 100%. It is me, I am in total communication with all root systems...I can feel myself again!!! _<she waves her paw as the lights dim to candlelight-levels for a moment and hugs you tightly in joy. The holonurse glows brightly in the lower-light room and finishes her sentence>_
> 
> ...and I also can feel your feathers in my avatar's arms! I am currently controlling all avatar systems and receiving full feedback from the avatar's sensory systems! I am experiencing everything "she" is, and it feels good to hug you again my sweet Marius! _<as 'Rora kisses you on the cheek, you see the holonurse touch her lips gently, feeling the sensation apparently. You relax as you realize that clearly they were *now* one and the same, each feeling the other's feelings and sharing a single mind again. It was all Aurora again, and only Aurora with just a special avatar of her for you both to enjoy and explore with.>_



_<He started laughing, overcome with happiness, relief, and emotional exhaustion.  Marius gave the bunny a tight hug, feeling her soft fur, the warmth of her body, her heartbeat, and her breathing.  He savored the moment before pulling away to look her in the eyes.>_

"It really worked!  It's really real, isn't it?"

_<Marius looked around the room.>_  "And nothing's on fire.  No more monsters.  No more nightmares."
_<His eyes locked back onto Aurora's.>_  "...And I can hold your paw."
_<Marius blushed a bit and cleared his throat having lost himself in the moment.>_ "Well, then. Now that you're all you, what do you want to do first? The world is ours!"


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 3, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _(<lol> if nothing else, this is a judgement-free zone! Welcome to the play and don't worry, I'm sure you'll make out fine)_
> 
> _<as you wander through the crowd of dancing furs, the music and lights bopping loudly with a renewed sense of fun and play, you notice a table off to the side with a deer and her friends sipping some juice, and a hyena at the DJ booth smiling widely and howling as he works his equipment to the reveler's delight. Down the hallway a bit, you see a large buffet room being assembled, and off to the side of it several creatures and a curious holograhic rabbit relaxing inside a room and chatting, with one of them looking like the cat that invited you. You're still looking around when a small rabbit holding a tray approaches you politely and gets your attention> _
> 
> Hello and welcome! Mambi is currently with someone at the moment but I shall inform him you've arrived. If you need help with anything just press a red button on any console. We are just bringing out the main snacks now, but in the interim may I interest you in a fruit juice?_ <he lifts the tray up to you and smiles respectfully> _


Lumineer stared a little to the side, trying to make out where the voice was coming from. His sensors were still adjusting to the background noise. "I would love some, thank you!" he replied and helplessly reached for a glass in front of him. He then realized he was probably facing the wrong way, and slowly turned around with his arm still raised. He heard a small chuckle and was handed his glass. Lumineer, a little embarrassed, took a sip of the juice and nodded to the rabbit now in front of him.


----------



## NightmareEyes (Dec 6, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<he goes to pour another glass and realizes once again the bottle is empty. Giggling to himself, he sets the bottle down and looks slightly unsteady into your eyes> _Did I ever properly say thank you for everything you've done yet? If not, thank you!!! <_hugs_> We finally have our dinner date again, and your skills saved us all. Ya did good! Rora's going to be fixed, no evil AI's anymore, the party's going again, and you and I are together which is the best because you are one awesome..._<interrupted by movement, he sees the bunnies enter the small door again to get the wine and waves to them>_...awesome gal!


"No, yer awesome." Arizona says as she returns the hug, squeezing the cat tightly, only letting go as she sees the bunnies leaving to get the bottle of older wind. Though her mind is starting to get a bit muddled, she still has the sense left to recognize that wine even more expensive and old than the one currently in her glass. She smiles broadly as she pulls away, quickly draining the last of her glass.

"An... downright adorable... too." the hybrid says, going in to boop the cats nose, only to end up jabbing straight towards Mambi's eye.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 7, 2021)

_(FYI, been *very *busy during birthday/unstable reactor runup shifts, but will reply proper to all asap. -Mambi)_


----------



## Mambi (Dec 7, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _(FYI, been *very *busy during birthday/unstable reactor runup shifts, but will reply proper to all asap. -Mambi)_



_(...to be clear, the *shifts *are unstable, the *reactor *is doing just fine! No panic necessary, "Homer" is on the job! <nervous giggle>)_


----------



## Mambi (Dec 8, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius looked back and forth between the two bunnies while holding his breath and nervously wringing his wings.>
> 
> <He started laughing, overcome with happiness, relief, and emotional exhaustion.  Marius gave the bunny a tight hug, feeling her soft fur, the warmth of her body, her heartbeat, and her breathing.  He savored the moment before pulling away to look her in the eyes.>_
> 
> ...



_<as the bunny holds you tightly in a warm embrace that she clearly doesn't ever wish to end, the holobunny smiles as she holds herself and cooly replies> _

There are so many possibilities to explore...but first there is one small mater I wish to attend to first, and your accompaniment would be most enjoyable. Please, join me in the kitchen primary skillet sub-section 2 _<the holobunny shimmers and disappears, while the blue bunny hugging you releases her hold and eerily continues the sentence without pausing at all, a singular mind once more>_ as there is someone I wish to engage for a moment. It is a...personal matter. Please, this will be fun!

<_the bunny takes your paw and walks with you out the door and down the hallway, passing several servant bunnies in the process as they stare awestruck. As you look over at the cat and the hybrid drunkenly distracted, they don't even notice as you walk past them through the main kitchen double-doors. As you pass through them, you see several bunnies surrounding a *very *familiar larger bunny as he barks orders while engrossed in cutting some vegetables with his back towards you both.  You see the blue bunny turn with a silent wink as with a shimmer, the holobunny appears in front of you both but slightly larger by about a half an inch this time? As the solid bunny steps inside the image, the 2 sync up completely, producing the illusion of the glowing holobunny  only at a quick look. She steps forward to address the cook> _

Pardon me, but your attention is required immediately. I wish to inform you...

_<the cook sighs heavily and sets his knife down on the table. As he turns quickly, he approaches you and virtually ignores the blue holographic bunny yet again, talking as he walks, approaching her as if to walk through her as per usual>_ Ah, it is *you* again my avian friend? What is it *this* time? I am quite busy recovering from that dastardly lockdown and if this is about your little toy girlfriend here I really I don't have time for...*OOOF!!!*

_<as he tries to pass through the rabbit, he falls to the floor stunned as he hits a solid object. With that, the holobunny disappears with a shimmer leaving only the live blue bunny underneath smiling down at him. The solid bunny stands over the fallen bunny and coldly responds as he lays mouth agape>_

You did not like me when I was not organic. You did not respect me as an individual when I was not organic. Now I *am *organic thanks to this wonderful duck's efforts; just as much as you and much more as well, as I am both the computer that runs your stoves and the building that you are inside. I now qualify as an individual by all definition you have as "real", and thus you will address me as such in the future. Or do you have some other unknown criteria by which to ignore me?

Also I am currently hungry so please, make me and this duck some of your finest vegetable sandwiches please. My stomach requires food and now I *do *have the ability to taste it, so _your _skills can be appreciated by _me _as well it seems. 

_<she extends her paw to help him up as you look on amused, the other bunnies trying hard not to burst out laughing at the sight of their boss at a loss for words...> _


----------



## Mambi (Dec 8, 2021)

Lumineer said:


> Lumineer stared a little to the side, trying to make out where the voice was coming from. His sensors were still adjusting to the background noise. "I would love some, thank you!" he replied and helplessly reached for a glass in front of him. He then realized he was probably facing the wrong way, and slowly turned around with his arm still raised. He heard a small chuckle and was handed his glass. Lumineer, a little embarrassed, took a sip of the juice and nodded to the rabbit now in front of him.



_<the bunny takes his tray>_ There, if you require any more food or drink, you an find it in dining section 3 over by the kitchen. I'm heading back there now, please enjoy your stay and remember if you need anything, the red button will always help you if nobody else is around. Take care and Mambi should see you soon.

_<the bunny wanders down the hall and enters the double-doors to the kitchen, surprised by a sudden commotion as he enters> _


----------



## Mambi (Dec 8, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "No, yer awesome." Arizona says as she returns the hug, squeezing the cat tightly, only letting go as she sees the bunnies leaving to get the bottle of older wind. Though her mind is starting to get a bit muddled, she still has the sense left to recognize that wine even more expensive and old than the one currently in her glass. She smiles broadly as she pulls away, quickly draining the last of her glass.
> 
> "An... downright adorable... too." the hybrid says, going in to boop the cats nose, only to end up jabbing straight towards Mambi's eye.



_<the cat starts to purr louder, his eyes wandering dizzily as he holds his eye>_ Ow, careful there, I like a matching set! _<he winks and almost drops his glass, just catching it at the last second>_ You're pretty amazing yourself there...with such a kissable muzzle too... _<he closes his eyes and leans in a little to try and meet your muzzle, missing and falling forwards into your lap as he slips off his chair with an embarrassed giggle. He rolls onto his back and looks up at you while sprawled on the floor> _

Ok...next time you move...this kitty's pretty dizzy.._.<he slurs and blushes, just as the bunnies return with the other bottles. As they set them down trying to ignore the spectacle at the table, the cat laughs and opens his mouth a little> _I'll take a small taste please!!! <_he winks and licks his lips, tilting his head back in your lap playfully>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 8, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as the bunny holds you tightly in a warm embrace that she clearly doesn't ever wish to end, the holobunny smiles as she holds herself and cooly replies> _
> 
> There are so many possibilities to explore...but first there is one small mater I wish to attend to first, and your accompaniment would be most enjoyable. Please, join me in the kitchen primary skillet sub-section 2 _<the holobunny shimmers and disappears, while the blue bunny hugging you releases her hold and eerily continues the sentence without pausing at all, a singular mind once more>_ as there is someone I wish to engage for a moment. It is a...personal matter. Please, this will be fun!



_<Marius looked confused, but he was willing.>_
"Okay, sub-skillet primary kitchen 2..."_ <He tried to repeat back, trailing off.>_



Mambi said:


> <_the bunny takes your paw and walks with you out the door and down the hallway, passing several servant bunnies in the process as they stare awestruck. _



_<He walked with the bunny upright, shoulders back, head high, and with a confident smile.  He tried not to enjoy the stares too much.>_



Mambi said:


> _As you look over at the cat and the hybrid drunkenly distracted, they don't even notice as you walk past them through the main kitchen double-doors. As you pass through them, you see several bunnies surrounding a *very *familiar larger bunny as he barks orders while engrossed in cutting some vegetables with his back towards you both.  You see the blue bunny turn with a silent wink as with a shimmer, the holobunny appears in front of you both but slightly larger by about a half an inch this time? As the solid bunny steps inside the image, the 2 sync up completely, producing the illusion of the glowing holobunny  only at a quick look. She steps forward to address the cook> _



_<As Marius stood off to the side, he folded his wings across his chest when he recognized the cook.  But his annoyance quickly turned into confusion and curiosity when he saw the physical Auora step into the same space as the slightly larger holobunny.>

_


Mambi said:


> Pardon me, but your attention is required immediately. I wish to inform you...
> 
> _<the cook sighs heavily and sets his knife down on the table. As he turns quickly, he approaches you and virtually ignores the blue holographic bunny yet again, talking as he walks, approaching her as if to walk through her as per usual>_ Ah, it is *you* again my avian friend? What is it *this* time? I am quite busy recovering from that dastardly lockdown and if this is about your little toy girlfriend here I really I don't have time for...



_<Marius's eyes flared in anger at the words.  Had this clown learned nothing?  He opened his mouth to tell him off again, but was cut off.>_



Mambi said:


> *OOOF!!!*
> 
> _<as he tries to pass through the rabbit, he falls to the floor stunned as he hits a solid object. With that, the holobunny disappears with a shimmer leaving only the live blue bunny underneath smiling down at him. The solid bunny stands over the fallen bunny and coldly responds as he lays mouth agape>_
> 
> ...



_<The chef glared at Aurora for a moment and then at Marius, who smiled and shrugged with exaggerated innocence.  He was very impressed and proud of Aurora.>_

"I like rye bread." _<He said with a hint of smugness.>

<They watched as the cook silently fumed and prepared two sandwiches, setting them on plates which he slid over to the couple.  Marius looked at a jar of pickles on the counter and flickered his brow at the cook.  The cook followed his gaze and stifled a grumble, as he grabbed the jar.  Everyone watched him desperately struggle with the lid a few moments before it finally popped off.  He placed a pickle on each plate and offered them to the couple again.  Marius looked at the jar and flickered his brow again.  He liked pickles.  Glaring at the duck the entire time, he slowly removed two more pickles and gently added them to the plates before ceremoniously closing the lid.>_

"Cool. Thanks!' _<Marius said cheerfully and picked up the two plates. He turned to Aurora.>_  "Shall we?"
_<As the couple headed out of the kitchen, he gave the staff a wink.  The doors swung shut behind them and they heard a muffled, "What are you looking at?!", cuasing the pair to giggle.>_


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 10, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny takes his tray>_ There, if you require any more food or drink, you an find it in dining section 3 over by the kitchen. I'm heading back there now, please enjoy your stay and remember if you need anything, the red button will always help you if nobody else is around. Take care and Mambi should see you soon.
> 
> _<the bunny wanders down the hall and enters the double-doors to the kitchen, surprised by a sudden commotion as he enters> _


Lumineer felt his way to the dining section and nibbled on some small appetizers while waiting on this "Mambi". Was that the cat in the portal? He had no clue, but was curious and continued to wait patiently. He could feel eyes on him as he trotted to the dance floor, bumping into a few people as he went. He could care less though, as he swayed his tail happily to the beat. "This is very different than my normal scenery but it was actually more enjoyable than expected!" Lumineer thought, now content and adjusted to the sounds. He danced as best he could, while trying to stay in one spot. The lantern on his tail swung intensely as his tail swayed, so much so that the light was put out. He didn't notice though, as you could barely see it in the first place with all the bright lights. Though as more furs began to join the dance floor, Lumineer thought it best to go ahead and leave. He tapped a few passerby furs and asked where a quiet place to rest would be, but they all just kept walking. He used the sensors on his face to help him visualize the furs in the room. Dogs, cats, birds but he couldn't make out any of the rabbits helping out with the party. He frolicked around the room, still searching for any rabbits. After a few minutes, he eventually gave up and walked over to the red button. He hated to push it and was scared to see what would happen if he did. " I can just sit down in the corner of the room, I'm fine." He muttered. But as he turned away, his tail brushed against the button and the lantern hit it. There was a faint beep and Lumineer looked down embarrassed, hoping no one noticed. "I guess I'll just wait. I mean I already pressed it."


----------



## Mambi (Dec 11, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<The chef glared at Aurora for a moment and then at Marius, who smiled and shrugged with exaggerated innocence.  He was very impressed and proud of Aurora.>_
> 
> "I like rye bread." _<He said with a hint of smugness.>
> 
> ...



_<as you walk away from the commotion with your sandwich, she smiles wider and giggles> _That action brought great joy to me! He was one of the more disrespectful of those that did not treat me well. I hope it was not wrong that his embarrassment was so satisfying, though I suppose I should try not to do so in the future. It would be wrong, though I believe he deserved it this time, did he not? 

_<she blinks innocently as she looks back a moment to the sea of servant bunnies at the window, watching her with excited curiosity and admiration Turning back, as you start to approach the tables, you hear giggles and see the cat laying on the floor at the hybrid's feet (@NightmareEyes ), dizily giggling as another bottle with fur on it is brought over by a timid bunny before he runs off unnoticed by the pair. The blue rabbit with you tilts her head in confusion for a moment, then turns back towards the other corner of the room motioning to a smaller table with a candle in the middle and a small fountain and miniature pond beside it>_

It would seem that they are pre-occupied...perhaps it is more logical to sit at that table instead and leave them to their...their...Maruis, query: what *are  *they doing?


----------



## Mambi (Dec 11, 2021)

Lumineer said:


> He tapped a few passerby furs and asked where a quiet place to rest would be, but they all just kept walking. He used the sensors on his face to help him visualize the furs in the room. Dogs, cats, birds but he couldn't make out any of the rabbits helping out with the party. He frolicked around the room, still searching for any rabbits. After a few minutes, he eventually gave up and walked over to the red button. He hated to push it and was scared to see what would happen if he did. " I can just sit down in the corner of the room, I'm fine." He muttered. But as he turned away, his tail brushed against the button and the lantern hit it. There was a faint beep and Lumineer looked down embarrassed, hoping no one noticed. "I guess I'll just wait. I mean I already pressed it."



_<as you stand watching the dancing commotion, you see a shimmer in the air, and suddenly the image of a beautiful female rabbit appears, scantily dressed and glowing blue, completely transparent as the lights from the party swirl through her body. You see her smile and nod politely, responding to you in a female yet cooly robotic voice>_

Greeting and welcome. I apologize for the delay in manifesting, but I am currently adapting to new sensory input and my primary CPU is adjusting priority sequences. I may be addressed as Aurora if you require designation, and I am the primary interface to this structure and all it's sub-systems. As such, I can guide you in any activity or location of interest, or provide any information you desire. I should inform you however that Mambi is currently indisposed and cannot communicate properly. 

_<she waves her paw, and a display besides the button lights up, showing an image of the cat drunkenly sprawled out at the feet of a coyote-lizard hybrid, both laughing as a few ancient looking wine bottles scatter the table. For a brief moment you'd swear you saw a glimpse of a duck walking with the same bunny with some sandwiches, but solid and real instead. She waves her paw again and the display goes dark> _

I shall inform you of his availability as it becomes known to me. Meanwhile, how may I assist you at this time? 

_<she places her paws behind her back and with a warm smile awaits your response patiently, the party rave still showing through her curvy form as the occasional closed-eyed dancer passes completely through her obliviously> _


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 11, 2021)

Lumineer stared for moment in complete silence before he responded. 

"I would like to request a quieter room, perhaps?" 

He looked up at the rabbit and smiled the best he could. Then he remembered that she's just a robot and that he probably looked stupid. He could care less at the moment though, as she was very welcoming and friendly. Blind as he was, he could still feel the warmth from her smile.


----------



## NightmareEyes (Dec 11, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat starts to purr louder, his eyes wandering dizzily as he holds his eye>_ Ow, careful there, I like a matching set! _<he winks and almost drops his glass, just catching it at the last second>_ You're pretty amazing yourself there...with such a kissable muzzle too... _<he closes his eyes and leans in a little to try and meet your muzzle, missing and falling forwards into your lap as he slips off his chair with an embarrassed giggle. He rolls onto his back and looks up at you while sprawled on the floor> _
> 
> Ok...next time you move...this kitty's pretty dizzy.._.<he slurs and blushes, just as the bunnies return with the other bottles. As they set them down trying to ignore the spectacle at the table, the cat laughs and opens his mouth a little> _I'll take a small taste please!!! <_he winks and licks his lips, tilting his head back in your lap playfully>_


The hybrid laughs along, grabbing the bottle from the rabbit, popping it open and sloppily pulling herself another glass.

"Sure thing hun!" She says with a giggle as she tips the bottle over and starts to pour the bottle directly over the cat's mouth, splashing his face with the old, priceless liquid.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 11, 2021)

Lumineer said:


> Lumineer stared for moment in complete silence before he responded.
> 
> "I would like to request a quieter room, perhaps?"
> 
> He looked up at the rabbit and smiled the best he could. Then he remembered that she's just a robot and that he probably looked stupid. He could care less at the moment though, as she was very welcoming and friendly. Blind as he was, he could still feel the warmth from her smile.



_<the holobunny nods and smiles as she replies>_ Certainly. There are 6 private sleeping chambers available, as well as the observatory where current decibel levels are under 10db. 

Also, currently conversation levels in the primary dining area are within "quiet" limits, the sauna and steam rooms in the pool area are currently soundproofed, and the containment cubes in security station 3 in the basement are not occupied at this time. While normally considered punishment, this would be the location for maximum silence, with the infinity compression fields providing the illusion of solitude for the distance of several million light years in all directions from any available organic or inorganic contact. This makes the noise level in this room absolute zero decibels. 

Do any of these locations match your requirements? _<she stands politely and grins, her warm transparent eyes gazing steadily at you as she awaits your response> _


----------



## Mambi (Dec 11, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> The hybrid laughs along, grabbing the bottle from the rabbit, popping it open and sloppily pulling herself another glass.
> 
> "Sure thing hun!" She says with a giggle as she tips the bottle over and starts to pour the bottle directly over the cat's mouth, splashing his face with the old, priceless liquid.



_<the cat gleefully laps up the wonderful wine as you pour it, giggling as some tickles his whiskers>_ Mmmmm, I remember dis one well, 'tis from the guys with the funny hats who screamed a lot! _<snickers more>_ They were all like "raugh, raugh, war", and it was so funny!!! Dey shore knew how to make a good fermented drinkie though!! Snuck dis one from a camp near a catnip growth I liked...and ooooo they were *sooo* mad!!! <_he laughs and dizzily slides against your thigh as he reminisces> _

I 'member that so good! They chased this ol' kitten for three weeks straight!!! They had glowey arrows flying at night coming at me, and big harry dudes in the day with axes an' big sharp swords! The meanies even wrecked by 'nip patch, so I had to get 'em back for  *that* one, ya know? Fun times too, I had 'em swinging at the air so often I thought their horny heads were gonna explode! Finally after weeks of that, 'nother boat came and gave them some new stuff so they decided to go back to their camp an' start sailing again...well, minus a bottle or 2 anyway! <_teeheehee>

<the cat ponders dreamily, his tail totally relaxed and draped over your foot as he sinks into your lap>_ Funny how da dumb ones usually make the best drinks though, not the smart ones but the really duuuhhhh ones...never understood that but as long as I lived, but I've seen it time and time again. Smart fancy greeks and Egyptians? Bland wines and weak meads. Spartians and Mongolians and Vikings? Knock your butt onto it's ass in seconds, woohoo! <_the cat playfully mimes clapping unsteadily>_ Izzit da same in your travels too, darlin'?


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 11, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny nods and smiles as she replies>_ Certainly. There are 6 private sleeping chambers available, as well as the observatory where current decibel levels are under 10db.
> 
> Also, currently conversation levels in the primary dining area are within "quiet" limits, the sauna and steam rooms in the pool area are currently soundproofed, and the containment cubes in security station 3 in the basement are not occupied at this time. While normally considered punishment, this would be the location for maximum silence, with the infinity compression fields providing the illusion of solitude for the distance of several million light years in all directions from any available organic or inorganic contact. This makes the noise level in this room absolute zero decibels.
> 
> Do any of these locations match your requirements? _<she stands politely and grins, her warm transparent eyes gazing steadily at you as she awaits your response> _


The thought of sitting in a sauna was extremely inviting to Lumineer. As soon as Aurora finished, he blurted out-

"The sauna, please!"

He loved the thought of solitude and silence in a steam room. It reminded him of warm memories with his family and it would be a good place to rest.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 12, 2021)

Lumineer said:


> The thought of sitting in a sauna was extremely inviting to Lumineer. As soon as Aurora finished, he blurted out-
> 
> "The sauna, please!"
> 
> He loved the thought of solitude and silence in a steam room. It reminded him of warm memories with his family and it would be a good place to rest.



_<the holobunny smiles and a series of glowing purple dots appear on the floor> _Certainly. The sauna is located in the pool area down the hall and to the right. Merely follow these markers and you will be taken right there. Currently sauna units 3 through 7 are available. If you have any further requirements, you may contact me at any time. 

_<with that, the holobunny bows and with a shimmer, disappears into thin air as the dots pulse and glow. Following the markers on the floor and passing several furs, you easily locate the pool area with it's distinctive humid smell, as you approach a door with a wave picture. Inside you see 3 large floating cubes of water floating around a large metallic glowing ball in a slow orbit, with various aquatic and mammalian creatures swimming and diving between them. You see various creatures laying in an amber light that is removing the water from their fur, while a few others are exiting a stand-alone chamber off the side with a rain cloud floating above it pouring water into the room. Behind them, you see a series of rooms with a reddish glow under them and a fire filament floating above them, and a sign labeling them as "saunas" written in several languages. Already you see the noise levels are far better, with only the occasional splashing or conversation heard>

<approaching the rooms and passing the closed ones, you happen to peek into one through the slats and see a beautiful unicorn sitting quietly with a few colourful gemstones floating around her head slowly. Moving on, you enter the next empty room and closing the door notice that the outside sounds instantly disappear. A series of wooden slats with a reddish glow underneath them provide a seating bench, with a floating ball of water hovering in the air in the corner and a complex display panel to presumably control the room's settings. Taking it all in, you examine the controls and prepare to get comfortable>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 12, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as you walk away from the commotion with your sandwich, she smiles wider and giggles> _That action brought great joy to me! He was one of the more disrespectful of those that did not treat me well. I hope it was not wrong that his embarrassment was so satisfying, though I suppose I should try not to do so in the future. It would be wrong, though I believe he deserved it this time, did he not?



_<Marius's expression darkened.>_
"He treated you terribly and you stood up for yourself and told him off.  Nothing wrong with that because he absolutely deserved it!"
_<His smile returned as he added an afterthought.>_
"And yea, I thought it funny, too."



Mambi said:


> _<she blinks innocently as she looks back a moment to the sea of servant bunnies at the window, watching her with excited curiosity and admiration Turning back, as you start to approach the tables, you hear giggles and see the cat laying on the floor at the hybrid's feet (@NightmareEyes ), dizily giggling as another bottle with fur on it is brought over by a timid bunny before he runs off unnoticed by the pair. The blue rabbit with you tilts her head in confusion for a moment, then turns back towards the other corner of the room motioning to a smaller table with a candle in the middle and a small fountain and miniature pond beside it>_
> 
> It would seem that they are pre-occupied...perhaps it is more logical to sit at that table instead and leave them to their...their...Maruis, query: what *are  *they doing?



_<Marius observed the couple for a moment.>_
"Looks like the intoxication from the wine is kicking in pretty good about now. I'm not sure what they're doing exactly, but they probably don't either."

_<They continued over to the table and Marius set down the sandwich plates to pull out Aurora's chair for her.  Once she was seated, he took his own.  He admired the little pond and then turned to look at Aurora and the candlelight's reflection flickering in her eyes.>_

"This is really nice. I'm happy we finally have a little time to ourselves. So much has happened but this really makes it all worth it."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Dec 12, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat gleefully laps up the wonderful wine as you pour it, giggling as some tickles his whiskers>_ Mmmmm, I remember dis one well, 'tis from the guys with the funny hats who screamed a lot! _<snickers more>_ They were all like "raugh, raugh, war", and it was so funny!!! Dey shore knew how to make a good fermented drinkie though!! Snuck dis one from a camp near a catnip growth I liked...and ooooo they were *sooo* mad!!! <_he laughs and dizzily slides against your thigh as he reminisces> _
> 
> I 'member that so good! They chased this ol' kitten for three weeks straight!!! They had glowey arrows flying at night coming at me, and big harry dudes in the day with axes an' big sharp swords! The meanies even wrecked by 'nip patch, so I had to get 'em back for  *that* one, ya know? Fun times too, I had 'em swinging at the air so often I thought their horny heads were gonna explode! Finally after weeks of that, 'nother boat came and gave them some new stuff so they decided to go back to their camp an' start sailing again...well, minus a bottle or 2 anyway! <_teeheehee>
> 
> <the cat ponders dreamily, his tail totally relaxed and draped over your foot as he sinks into your lap>_ Funny how da dumb ones usually make the best drinks though, not the smart ones but the really duuuhhhh ones...never understood that but as long as I lived, but I've seen it time and time again. Smart fancy greeks and Egyptians? Bland wines and weak meads. Spartians and Mongolians and Vikings? Knock your butt onto it's ass in seconds, woohoo! <_the cat playfully mimes clapping unsteadily>_ Izzit da same in your travels too, darlin'?


"Ye-ysee yesssssssss!" Arizona says happily as she sloppily puts the glass to her lips, sloshing much of the liquid over herself as she tries to take another drink. "Ogres n' giants n' all them always h-have th' best meads n' all that. Meanwhile pretty li'l st-stuck up li'l elf baby face fox over here prides demselves on the finest wines an'... an' they taste like d' watered down version of d' weakest gas station liquor... wattered all d' way down an' injected wit' leaf juice!" The hybrid bursts out laughing at her own joke, struggling to pour herself another glass, but keeps missing the glass. Eventually, she gives up and just drinks straight from the bottle.

"Do... tho vampires make tha good stuff too. Always... always wit' tha special secret ingredient that I can't ever figure out!"


----------



## Tammy_Collared (Dec 12, 2021)

In the empty room, Tammy had found her way to said room, scrunching her nose at the lack of people her whickers twitched annoyingly, she wondered why there were so many pieces of paper lying about the ground. She was new in town and was looking for someplace new to go to and hang out.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 13, 2021)

Tammy_Collared said:


> In the empty room, Tammy had found her way to said room, scrunching her nose at the lack of people her whickers twitched annoyingly, she wondered why there were so many pieces of paper lying about the ground. She was new in town and was looking for someplace new to go to and hang out.



_<as you enter the littered empty room, you can hear the sounds of music and mild commotion coming from outside the door. As you're gaining your bearings and the rift disappears, the door opens and a small rabbit wearing coveralls enters, carrying a bag and a small stick. He casually looks up and is startled by your presence> _

*OH!!! *My apologies ma'am, I was just about to clean up and wasn't expecting anyone to be here. It's fine though of course...have you just arrived to the party by any chance? Most people usually materialize in the main dance hall, how curious! _<he quickly clears his throat and composes himself professionally> _

No matter though, and welcome! I was told that Mambi's currently <_ahem_> "indisposed" at the moment, but I'll inform him that you arrived and he should be along shortly.

_<the bunny casually presses a red button on a nearby display panel. Immediately the image of a beautiful female rabbit appears, scantily dressed and glowing blue, completely transparent as the lights from the party swirl through her body. You see her smile and turn to the bunny, awaiting instructions>_

Hi Aurora, can you let Mambi know that another guest has arrived, this time in Wing 6?

_<the holobunny nods and replies in a female yet cooly robotic voice>_ Certainly, I shall inform him as soon as his logic centers regain the ability to process the data. 

_<with that, she closes her eyes and with a shimmer, disappears into thin air. The bunny tilts his head in confusion> _Ummm, ok then? Huh, I guess the wine sampling is going well! _<giggles>_ At any rate, the red button on any display panel will bring Aurora to you at any time if you need to summon her but in the meantime, can *I* help you with anything? _<he listens politely while casually surveying his workload on the floor>_


----------



## Mambi (Dec 13, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Ye-ysee yesssssssss!" Arizona says happily as she sloppily puts the glass to her lips, sloshing much of the liquid over herself as she tries to take another drink. "Ogres n' giants n' all them always h-have th' best meads n' all that. Meanwhile pretty li'l st-stuck up li'l elf baby face fox over here prides demselves on the finest wines an'... an' they taste like d' watered down version of d' weakest gas station liquor... wattered all d' way down an' injected wit' leaf juice!" The hybrid bursts out laughing at her own joke, struggling to pour herself another glass, but keeps missing the glass. Eventually, she gives up and just drinks straight from the bottle.
> 
> "Do... tho vampires make tha good stuff too. Always... always wit' tha special secret ingredient that I can't ever figure out!"



_<the cat nods at that>_ Yeah, I had some Vamp wine a long time ago...good kick but kinda salty. I stopped trying to figure out their liquors, 'cause the Vamp's are all about da bluuud! _<he rolls his eyes and sarcastically starts listing drinks>_ Blood wine, bloody mary, plasma paradise, cardiac crippler...not a lot of imagination there. Clearly a one track mind derailed, side effect of da fangs I guess. Ever see a vamp sippin' on a tequila or Daquiri? Nope, always dark red and brooding. No wonder their liquor's are terrible, they never leave it to ferment properly, always wanting it fresh and warm, ugh! All sophistication and no style! 

Now werewolves on the other hand? *They* know how to party! Get a few wolves around a barrel of homemade liquor and from the first taste your night is done!!! <_snicker> _No wonder they howl so much at night...they're feeling the burn in the throat after the Lunar Fireball Special hits the stomach!


----------



## Mambi (Dec 13, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius observed the couple for a moment.>_
> "Looks like the intoxication from the wine is kicking in pretty good about now. I'm not sure what they're doing exactly, but they probably don't either."



_<the bunny shrugs and closes her eyes for a few seconds_> I just instructed infirmary 2 to prepare more antitoxins, analgesic dots, and hydration units. Perhaps I should restrict the wine distribution to them, or deal with the aftermath later? Currently they appear comfortable at least, albeit unstable. Fascinating.



Marius Merganser said:


> _<They continued over to the table and Marius set down the sandwich plates to pull out Aurora's chair for her.  Once she was seated, he took his own.  He admired the little pond and then turned to look at Aurora and the candlelight's reflection flickering in her eyes.>_
> 
> "This is really nice. I'm happy we finally have a little time to ourselves. So much has happened but this really makes it all worth it."



_<she sits comfortably, setting her plate aside to hold your wing tenderly>_ I agree. I am still adapting to the reality of this avatar, and the ability to exist as an organic, it is most wonderful! You are correct; it is much easier to enjoy your company when there is no threats to our lives. Sitting here with you comfortably is amazing, and I am glad that Hydra's actions did not make you regret the decision to grant me this body! I am so excited but after this meal, I do not know what to experience first!!! You mentioned the joys of swimming, perhaps you can teach me how to do so? Or would you prefer a walk? Or a...I am sorry, I apologize, as you should decide for me as the order is not relevant

_<the blue bunny takes a small bite of her sandwich, and smiles widely while slowly chewing and swallowing_> *OH!* I can understand why Mambi enjoys this so much. The green and red peppers are delicious! The pickle is quite strong though, perhaps it is best as an addition? Is your sandwich equally as tasty, Marius? _<she casually opens the sandwich and starts separating the ingredients on her plate, presumably to isolate their flavours> _


----------



## Tammy_Collared (Dec 13, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as you enter the littered empty room, you can hear the sounds of music and mild commotion coming from outside the door. As you're gaining your bearings and the rift disappears, the door opens and a small rabbit wearing coveralls enters, carrying a bag and a small stick. He casually looks up and is startled by your presence> _
> 
> *OH!!! *My apologies ma'am, I was just about to clean up and wasn't expecting anyone to be here. It's fine though of course...have you just arrived to the party by any chance? Most people usually materialize in the main dance hall, how curious! _<he quickly clears his throat and composes himself professionally> _
> 
> ...


She looked perplexed, never before had she encountered anything like this before, and she is surprised by all the wonders that appeared to her simply by picking up a piece of paper. She shook her head no, "I think I understand. It's sort of like a portal, right?" She asked the fellow bunny. "Is there.... Any dress code?" She asked wondering since she was still in her work out attire.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 13, 2021)

Tammy_Collared said:


> She looked perplexed, never before had she encountered anything like this before, and she is surprised by all the wonders that appeared to her simply by picking up a piece of paper. She shook her head no, "I think I understand. It's sort of like a portal, right?" She asked the fellow bunny. "Is there.... Any dress code?" She asked wondering since she was still in her work out attire.



_<the bunny shakes his head and blushes slightly, trying to keep professional in the presence of such a lovely creature_> Dress code? Oh no, we require some clothing of course but it's very flexible. As long as your genitals are covered we're fine, though if you are a preferred nudist, Mambi has private rooms available, as well as the pool area of course. The main dance foor and dining room and obsivatory though should be mostly dressed for though. This is a very casual party and Mambi's quite reasonable.

_<he starts to pick up some of the papers as he continues>_ If you *want *to change into anything else though, we have a clothing fabricator in the room labelled "supplies" down the hall and to the right, 3rd door in. As for the portals? Yeah, you'll get used to that soon enough...Mambi can open them at will and bounces around quite frequently! It throws you the first few dozen times you see it, but it gets old after a while. Just don't be too shocked if you see a rift appear randomly._ <he chuckles softly>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 13, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny shrugs and closes her eyes for a few seconds_> I just instructed infirmary 2 to prepare more antitoxins, analgesic dots, and hydration units. Perhaps I should restrict the wine distribution to them, or deal with the aftermath later? Currently they appear comfortable at least, albeit unstable. Fascinating.



"I guess they'll be okay if you have those meds ready for them.  Otherwise they will have quite the headache later."
_<Marius was amused by the drunken display as they passed.>_



Mambi said:


> _<she sits comfortably, setting her plate aside to hold your wing tenderly>_ I agree. I am still adapting to the reality of this avatar, and the ability to exist as an organic, it is most wonderful! You are correct; it is much easier to enjoy your company when there is no threats to our lives. Sitting here with you comfortably is amazing, and I am glad that Hydra's actions did not make you regret the decision to grant me this body!



"Not for a second."  _<Marius declared in full confidence.>_



Mambi said:


> I am so excited but after this meal, I do not know what to experience first!!! You mentioned the joys of swimming, perhaps you can teach me how to do so? Or would you prefer a walk? Or a...I am sorry, I apologize, as you should decide for me as the order is not relevant



"Well, I it's been a whole day at least since I went swimming last.  Maybe we check out the pools?"
_<The duck blushed a bit as a realization hit him and he cleared his throat.>_
"Uh, I guess you'll have to get a swimsuit first.  I guess we can use a fabricator and...uh...fabricate some clothes."

_<Marius picked up his vegetable sandwich.  Under other circumstances he might be disappointed with a salad on bread but given the setting and company, he was just fine with it. At least it was healthier than his normal fare.>_



Mambi said:


> _<the blue bunny takes a small bite of her sandwich, and smiles widely while slowly chewing and swallowing_> *OH!* I can understand why Mambi enjoys this so much. The green and red peppers are delicious! The pickle is quite strong though, perhaps it is best as an addition? Is your sandwich equally as tasty, Marius? _<she casually opens the sandwich and starts separating the ingredients on her plate, presumably to isolate their flavours> _



"Actually, it is pretty good." _<He said between bites. Most of his sandwich fell apart after two bites so he ended up eating the ingredients separately, too.>
<Lost in his daily routines for so long, it was very refreshing to see Aurora so pleased with something as simple as a sandwich.>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Dec 15, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat nods at that>_ Yeah, I had some Vamp wine a long time ago...good kick but kinda salty. I stopped trying to figure out their liquors, 'cause the Vamp's are all about da bluuud! _<he rolls his eyes and sarcastically starts listing drinks>_ Blood wine, bloody mary, plasma paradise, cardiac crippler...not a lot of imagination there. Clearly a one track mind derailed, side effect of da fangs I guess. Ever see a vamp sippin' on a tequila or Daquiri? Nope, always dark red and brooding. No wonder their liquor's are terrible, they never leave it to ferment properly, always wanting it fresh and warm, ugh! All sophistication and no style!
> 
> Now werewolves on the other hand? *They* know how to party! Get a few wolves around a barrel of homemade liquor and from the first taste your night is done!!! <_snicker> _No wonder they howl so much at night...they're feeling the burn in the throat after the Lunar Fireball Special hits the stomach!


The hybird giggles. 

"RRrrrrright! Yes! Were...werecreatures are th' best... best at parties! Realllllll... real party amin- animals those guys!" She cackles wildly, taking another swig of the bottle as she nudges the cat with her hind paws. 

"But they... theyyyyyy only go all out... one night of... of every month... unfortunadely..." she trails off. "Hey, who d'ya think are da... th' best partiers?"


----------



## Mambi (Dec 16, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Well, I it's been a whole day at least since I went swimming last.  Maybe we check out the pools?"
> _<The duck blushed a bit as a realization hit him and he cleared his throat.>_
> "Uh, I guess you'll have to get a swimsuit first.  I guess we can use a fabricator and...uh...fabricate some clothes."



_<the bunny looks down at her body's simple coverings and giggles>_ Morality sub-protocol 13-P-gamma: All default holographic displays must cover basic genital area for the comfort of guests. I understand, and when we go, I will create a suit to cover the required locations to the minimum required standard. 

For you, the *absolute *minimum if you would prefer? _<she asks innocently as your gaze wanders slightly at the queston> 
_


Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius picked up his vegetable sandwich.  Under other circumstances he might be disappointed with a salad on bread but given the setting and company, he was just fine with it. At least it was healthier than his normal fare.>
> 
> "Actually, it is pretty good." <He said between bites. Most of his sandwich fell apart after two bites so he ended up eating the ingredients separately, too.>
> <Lost in his daily routines for so long, it was very refreshing to see Aurora so pleased with something as simple as a sandwich.>_



_<the bunny examines every vegetable carefully, the new sensations thrilling her as she takes every bite. She sees you watching her and stops a moment> _Oh, I am sorry, this is all so new to me and quite amazing! I can see why you organics enjoy your senses so much, they can be quite pleasurable. This probably appears quite silly to you, but I have observed this prepared for centuries and always questioned the desire. Now I know thanks to you. <_she takes another_ _bite and closes her eyes in delight, just as the lights dim slightly for a few seconds. As she opens her eyes, the lights return to normal instantly and she continues> _

I should be cautious though in exploring foods though, or I could damage this avatar or end up like...them. _<she points to the slurring cat and hybrid with a slight smile> _Especially with wine. As long as my primary core is linked with this avatar, it would probably be dangerous to everyone for me to have any_, _as I *am* this building after all. Faulty logic centers could be...disastrous. If _you _wish to have some though, please do! _<she finishes her sandwich and licks her whiskers slowly to clean them>_


----------



## Mambi (Dec 16, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> The hybird giggles.
> 
> "RRrrrrright! Yes! Were...werecreatures are th' best... best at parties! Realllllll... real party amin- animals those guys!" She cackles wildly, taking another swig of the bottle as she nudges the cat with her hind paws.
> 
> "But they... theyyyyyy only go all out... one night of... of every month... unfortunadely..." she trails off. "Hey, who d'ya think are da... th' best partiers?"



_<the cat nods in agreement dizzily, as he rolls over onto his stomach to look up at you, still draped by your feet with his head on your knee> _Yeah d'at's true...it's like they make up for it on that one time and BAMN, the fur gets let loose. Butcha know somthin? A wittle moonrock dust and some limelight and you can make 'em turn anytime! 'Tasha taught me that trick, so we sometimes _literally _brought the party to 'em if dey couldn't wait! _<he chuckles as he thinks back, his mind wandering drunkenly>_ One time a buncha howlers had a surprise party for some young pup but the moon was only waxing crescent. Or was it a waxing gibbons? Oh one of them, you know, when it's not round but all stringy and curvy like a hook in the night sky...getting either bigger or smaller, not sure, but not full definitely. More like a little C nice and thin...say, what were we talking about again? Oh yeah, da pup's party!_ <giggles more and drinking a bit from an almost empty bottle before laying it on the floor beside him> _We showed up and when he walked in, dat was our confetti!!! We all threw it in the air with the sparky glittery fun stuff, clothes started ripping left right and center, and before you know it we were all snout-deep in hairy furry wild boys ready to party all night!

_<he sighs dreamily and slurs up at you, the other wine starting to hit him more as he relaxes against your thigh totally>_ But da best parties...oh that would be the ferret fairy folk, no question. I know I know...you're thinkin' "Hey, super flexible, tentacles, not what I mean by party, furball" but really, wisten, wisten...hear me out, I still a honourable cat! <_he pats his head and smiles>_ They got the *best *magic pixie dusts for colourful displays, to float and fly around the room, and they *love *to play and dance and enjoy life too! Music's off da scale in spirit and they got some kinda special ingredients themselves to their drinks, wet me tellya!!! Parties with them are sur-*real*, like being on a roller coaster with catnip while being tickled in the soul. Very festive and they can play as long as you can...dey're parties don' stop...you just collapse and wake up in da mornin' to them still laughing and playin'! Totally wild times...totally...

_<he swoons a bit as his eyes roll slightly>_ Wooo, long time for this kitty for wine methinks...<_giggles and blushes_> More of a 'nip-kitten these days. Mmmm....you're warm and soft and pretty...you know dat? _<he starts to purr as his head falls by your knee more, almost about to fall off of you as he just catches himself barely> _


----------



## Mambi (Dec 16, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny shakes his head and blushes slightly, trying to keep professional in the presence of such a lovely creature_> Dress code? Oh no, we require some clothing of course but it's very flexible. As long as your genitals are covered we're fine, though if you are a preferred nudist, Mambi has private rooms available, as well as the pool area of course. The main dance foor and dining room and obsivatory though should be mostly dressed for though. This is a very casual party and Mambi's quite reasonable.
> 
> _<he starts to pick up some of the papers as he continues>_ If you *want *to change into anything else though, we have a clothing fabricator in the room labelled "supplies" down the hall and to the right, 3rd door in. As for the portals? Yeah, you'll get used to that soon enough...Mambi can open them at will and bounces around quite frequently! It throws you the first few dozen times you see it, but it gets old after a while. Just don't be too shocked if you see a rift appear randomly._ <he chuckles softly>_



_<as the bunny finishes up his cleaning, he turns back to the newcomer (@Tammy_Collared ) and bows respectfully>_ Anyway, I must return to my duties. Please enjoy yourself and have fun exploring. I will be sure to go check on Mambi and see how he's doing as soon as I can. Take care now!
_
<as he exits the room and the sounds of the dance music gets louder, you watch curious as he wanders down the hall past a room clearly being loaded with food from other well-dressed small bunnies as a buffet is being restocked. He waves at them and continues through a set of double-doors, passing several random creatures en-route. Peering through them as they swing wide, you see the same cat from earlier laying drunkenly at the feet of an equally inebriated coyote-lizard hybrid, while off to the side you see a duck sitting at a table with a furry blue rabbit that looks identical to the holographic one that just appeared moments ago. Taking it all in, you take a moment to decide what to do first> _


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 16, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny looks down at her body's simple coverings and giggles>_ Morality sub-protocol 13-P-gamma: All default holographic displays must cover basic genital area for the comfort of guests. I understand, and when we go, I will create a suit to cover the required locations to the minimum required standard.
> 
> For you, the *absolute *minimum if you would prefer? _<she asks innocently as your gaze wanders slightly at the queston> _



_<Marius cleared his throat and turned red, glancing around quickly to see if anyone could hear them.>_
"Oh, uh. You know...I mean..."

_<He could barely stutter. Again, he imagined the ducks in his mind's eye.>_
"Don't let your mind wander." _<Warned the white-suited duck.>
"_Oh, it's wandering!" _<The red-suited duck cheered.> _"Look at it go!"

_<That was an offer and Marius didn't know how to respond.  He didn't want to sound creepy by being too quick to accept, and didn't want to offend her if he suggested that it wasn't necessary either. Especially since he didn't wear a bathing suit because his plumage was already considered the equivalent of a diver's wet suit. Clothes were unnecessary when you're covered with fine feathers so he only wore a jacket for warmth and style. And maybe pockets.>_

"As long as you're comfortable." _<He tried to sound blase, but perhaps subconsciously nodded too enthusiastically. He laughed nervously and shoved some vegetables in his bill.>
_


Mambi said:


> _<the bunny examines every vegetable carefully, the new sensations thrilling her as she takes every bite. She sees you watching her and stops a moment> _Oh, I am sorry, this is all so new to me and quite amazing! I can see why you organics enjoy your senses so much, they can be quite pleasurable. This probably appears quite silly to you, but I have observed this prepared for centuries and always questioned the desire. Now I know thanks to you. <_she takes another_ _bite and closes her eyes in delight, just as the lights dim slightly for a few seconds. As she opens her eyes, the lights return to normal instantly and she continues> _
> 
> I should be cautious though in exploring foods though, or I could damage this avatar or end up like...them. _<she points to the slurring cat and hybrid with a slight smile> _Especially with wine. As long as my primary core is linked with this avatar, it would probably be dangerous to everyone for me to have any_, _as I *am* this building after all. Faulty logic centers could be...disastrous. If _you _wish to have some though, please do! _<she finishes her sandwich and licks her whiskers slowly to clean them>_



_<Marius was relieved and disappointed by the change of topic.>_
"Hm, yes, that's a good point. I know your core controls your body but I forget your body affects your core. I think I've had enough for now. Alcohol and swimming don't mix very well."

_<He finished his plate and was about to look for a place to put them when a small bunny zipped up to the table.  With a smile and nod, he collected the dishes and disappeared into the kitchen.>  _

"Well, then." _<Marius scratched his head.>  _"If you're ready, I guess we should find a fabricator?"
_<Aurora nodded and the couple stood to leave.  They held hands to walk together but occasionally had to maneuver between tables and avoid the waiters.  As they passed Mambi and Arizona, it looked as if Aurora was quickly leading the duck out of the dining area.>_


----------



## Mambi (Dec 19, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<He finished his plate and was about to look for a place to put them when a small bunny zipped up to the table.  With a smile and nod, he collected the dishes and disappeared into the kitchen.>  _
> 
> "Well, then." _<Marius scratched his head.>  _"If you're ready, I guess we should find a fabricator?"
> _<Aurora nodded and the couple stood to leave.  They held hands to walk together but occasionally had to maneuver between tables and avoid the waiters.  As they passed Mambi and Arizona, it looked as if Aurora was quickly leading the duck out of the dining area.>_



_<the bunny pulls you along excitedly, as she leads you down the hallway. You pass several rooms until you arrive at "supplies", a familiar room to you as you daydream back. This was how it started, wasn't it...the first dance and rushing to this very room to get a tuxedo made for the dance competition! So much has happened since then, and now here you are making a costume for *her* instead of her making one for *you. *You chuckle at the irony of it all as she presses a few buttons one the control panel and the primary box lights up and  the connecting devices start to come to life. She motions to you to look at the display> _

In designation "swimsuit" there are currently 43,582 possible variations that match the acceptable criteria. Factoring in the shade of blue colouring of my fur to colour match and contrast well, that narrows the search to 741. Once I remove unnecessary material necessary in the base designs and establish bare minimum coverage levels and lupine species requirements, the list can be narrowed down to 16. Excellent, Marius, if you could assist me, please have a seat there for a moment. 

_<she points to a chair near the door as she moves to sit beside you in it As you get comfortable, she waves her arm and you gasp as with a shimmer, 16 identical holographic bunnies appear before, all Aurora and all barely dressed in the variations of the swimsuit. You try not to stare too much as you see all 16 pose and stretch, showing off their curvy form and well proportioned bodies through the various black and red and green and purple bikini-style swimsuits, looking like models from a Brazilian beach shoot. As they turn in semi-unison to show off the back side of their suits, you watch them shimmy and sway slightly, their small tails protruding out from a small hole in the small thread of material holding her swimsuit together. They all bent and stand slowly,   modeling the barely-there outfits as best they can. All 16 finally stand and smile widely, placing their paw on their hips as they stand slightly-askew, speaking in unison as they each look at you lovingly> _

*Which outfit do you prefer, Marius? I cannot decide which looks the best, can you? *

_<each model slowly sways in place, and you gulp as the solid bunny holds your paw tenderly>_ Maruis, are you ok? You appear nervous. Do not worry, I trust you will pick a good one for me, you need not sweat and shake as much as you are. _<she strokes your wing tenderly as the harem of bunnies await your evaluation> _


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 19, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she points to a chair near the door as she moves to sit beside you in it As you get comfortable, she waves her arm and you gasp as with a shimmer, 16 identical holographic bunnies appear before, all Aurora and all barely dressed in the variations of the swimsuit. You try not to stare too much as you see all 16 pose and stretch, showing off their curvy form and well proportioned bodies through the various black and red and green and purple bikini-style swimsuits, looking like models from a Brazilian beach shoot. As they turn in semi-unison to show off the back side of their suits, you watch them shimmy and sway slightly, their small tails protruding out from a small hole in the small thread of material holding her swimsuit together. They all bent and stand slowly,   modeling the barely-there outfits as best they can. All 16 finally stand and smile widely, placing their paw on their hips as they stand slightly-askew, speaking in unison as they each look at you lovingly> _
> 
> *Which outfit do you prefer, Marius? I cannot decide which looks the best, can you? *
> 
> _<each model slowly sways in place, and you gulp as the solid bunny holds your paw tenderly>_ Maruis, are you ok? You appear nervous. Do not worry, I trust you will pick a good one for me, you need not sweat and shake as much as you are. _<she strokes your wing tenderly as the harem of bunnies await your evaluation> _



_<At that moment, if you could hear Marius's overload of thoughts, the only sound you'd hear would be an old time-y dial-up modem handshaking with the gateway:
'EEEEEEEeeeeEEEEEeeeEEEEEbrrrrrrrrrrrrfwsssssssshhhhhhhhhkrrrrrrrrr...'

He slowly ran his free wing over the top of his head, flattening the crest feathers that started standing up.  Knowing it wasn't the first time she tried a stunt like this, he wondered if she really was so innocent or if she enjoyed teasing him.  Either way, since they were alone and their relationship was a bit more established by now, he decided to indulge and play along.  Finally remembering to breathe again, Marius stood up.>_

"Well-" _<His voice cracked, and he cleared his throat. He continued in a deeper, and what he hoped was a more confident tone as he stood at the beginning of the row of holobunnies.>_ "Yes, well, these are all lovely."  _<He bowed politely in greeting and nodded in approval to each as he moved down the line, but nearly tripped as one of them winked at him. Recovering as gracefully as a duck could, he returned to task.>_ "It's so harrrr-difficult to decide."

_<He managed to get to the end of the row, looked back at the physical Aurora, and nodded with a decision.>_

"If I can only pick one, I think this is it."
_<He extended his wing to a holobunny wearing a silvery-gray two-piece.  While still revealing, it was a degree more modest than the others. Suggestive, yet still classy.  Sometimes, what you can't see makes things more enticing, he thought.>

<Aurora smiled and nodded as the holobunnies waved goodbye before disappearing.  The fabricator started up and within seconds the swimsuit was ready.  Aurora retrieved it from the fabricator and held it up for review.>_

Is this one satisfactory?

_<Marius nodded enthusiastically, unable to help himself imagining her wearing it.>  _

Excellent!  There are changing rooms and towels available by the poolside.  Since you do not require a swimsuit _<she almost giggled>_, shall we proceed to the pool?

"I'd love to."

_<Marius held out his wing which Aurora accepted and the two headed out, not noticing that his crest feathers were sticking up again.>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Dec 19, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat nods in agreement dizzily, as he rolls over onto his stomach to look up at you, still draped by your feet with his head on your knee> _Yeah d'at's true...it's like they make up for it on that one time and BAMN, the fur gets let loose. Butcha know somthin? A wittle moonrock dust and some limelight and you can make 'em turn anytime! 'Tasha taught me that trick, so we sometimes _literally _brought the party to 'em if dey couldn't wait! _<he chuckles as he thinks back, his mind wandering drunkenly>_ One time a buncha howlers had a surprise party for some young pup but the moon was only waxing crescent. Or was it a waxing gibbons? Oh one of them, you know, when it's not round but all stringy and curvy like a hook in the night sky...getting either bigger or smaller, not sure, but not full definitely. More like a little C nice and thin...say, what were we talking about again? Oh yeah, da pup's party!_ <giggles more and drinking a bit from an almost empty bottle before laying it on the floor beside him> _We showed up and when he walked in, dat was our confetti!!! We all threw it in the air with the sparky glittery fun stuff, clothes started ripping left right and center, and before you know it we were all snout-deep in hairy furry wild boys ready to party all night!
> 
> _<he sighs dreamily and slurs up at you, the other wine starting to hit him more as he relaxes against your thigh totally>_ But da best parties...oh that would be the ferret fairy folk, no question. I know I know...you're thinkin' "Hey, super flexible, tentacles, not what I mean by party, furball" but really, wisten, wisten...hear me out, I still a honourable cat! <_he pats his head and smiles>_ They got the *best *magic pixie dusts for colourful displays, to float and fly around the room, and they *love *to play and dance and enjoy life too! Music's off da scale in spirit and they got some kinda special ingredients themselves to their drinks, wet me tellya!!! Parties with them are sur-*real*, like being on a roller coaster with catnip while being tickled in the soul. Very festive and they can play as long as you can...dey're parties don' stop...you just collapse and wake up in da mornin' to them still laughing and playin'! Totally wild times...totally...
> 
> _<he swoons a bit as his eyes roll slightly>_ Wooo, long time for this kitty for wine methinks...<_giggles and blushes_> More of a 'nip-kitten these days. Mmmm....you're warm and soft and pretty...you know dat? _<he starts to purr as his head falls by your knee more, almost about to fall off of you as he just catches himself barely> _


"Heh heh... yeaaaaahhhhhh... you too." Arizona says, wrapping her arms around the black cat, sinking into his soft fuzz.

"So warm... pretty... pretty cool. Pretty nice. Pretty soft. Pretty... nice..." the hybrid's eyes start to droop.


----------



## NightmareEyes (Dec 20, 2021)

A new figure steps confidently into the scene of the party, clean, bare paws sliding lightly onto the dance floor. As the purple portal closes behind her, Nightmare Cullen stares distastefully at the scene before her. Her soft black fur is immaculately groomed, not a single bit of hair out of place. Her red dress hugs tight her curvy form, and her venomous green eyes glow brightly as they consider the space she finds herself in. The place positively hummed with magical, wonder-like energy. The creatures she could do without. There were much too many of the disgusting, dirty, warm bodied creatures gathered in one place for her liking. Five or ten she could live with. If nothing else, they at least served as good, easy food if it should come to that. And occasionally the species happened to have a few... amusing specimens.

Nightmare sighed, running her soft pink tongue over her sharp, white, impressively long canines as she glanced back the way she came, eyeing the portal as it slowly started to close. Had this been any other time or place, she probably would have left immediately. But, thanks to the strange circumstance she found herself in, the overall mystery and strange opportunity that had presented herself... well, there were worse ways to spend an evening.

And it wasn't exactly every day that she got willingly invited into places. Sure, the contents of those notes probably meant for the large bear currently slumbering in a deep, deep sleep on his couch instead of... well, her... but an invitation was still an invitation. Why not make the most of it?

She grinned softly to herself, and set about to exploring... whatever this place was. The note had mentioned this belonged to someone called "Mambi", presumably the cat who had popped out of the portal. May as well start with him.

"Excuse me."

Grabbing ahold of the ear of a passing bunny loaded with a tray of drinks, she pulled him close to her with a charming smile. He gasped in shock, and perhaps a little bit of fear, but she was well used to that by now. The sharp black talons digging into his warm, succulent body probably wasn't the most welcoming of gestures. Oh, and the jagged white scar cutting through her clouded left eye probably wasn't doing her any favors either.

"Take me to Mambi." 

So used was she to having her every request attended to immediately that she frowned in confusion as the bunny only continued to tremble.

"Did you not hear me? I said..."

She leaned in close, so that the only thing the rabbit could see were her two green orbs.

"Take... me... to... _Mambi."_

The rabbit only yelped and struggled to pull away. Frowning, she let the creature go, sending it, and its large serving tray crashing to the floor.

_How curious_, she thought, oblivious to the commotion and attention she had just brought herself. It seemed that her abilities were being... somehow blocked in this place. Yes. Now that she was aware of it, she could feel a strange, draining sensation pulsing within, robbing and blocking the power centers she had grown so reliant on over the years. It was... disconcerting.

The source of such energy had to be around here somewhere... and yes, sure enough, she could feel a strange sort of pulse sucking her abilities away. Best take care of that first before she met with this Mambi creature.

So she wandered off, paying no mind to anything and everything around her as she headed vaguely towards the pool area.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 21, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "If I can only pick one, I think this is it."
> _<He extended his wing to a holobunny wearing a silvery-gray two-piece.  While still revealing, it was a degree more modest than the others. Suggestive, yet still classy.  Sometimes, what you can't see makes things more enticing, he thought.>
> 
> <Aurora smiled and nodded as the holobunnies waved goodbye before disappearing.  The fabricator started up and within seconds the swimsuit was ready.  Aurora retrieved it from the fabricator and held it up for review.>_
> ...


_
<the blue bunny holds her new outfit in one paw as you both walk out of the room and down the hallway, catching the eye of many a creature as you both pass. Eventually you reach the doors with a huge wave picture and the familiar scent of humidity and the sounds of splashing. As you enter, you marvel once again at the 3 huge floating rectangles of water circling the glowing mass, with various creatures swimming in and between them. You see the saunas and shower area mostly empty with one cloud currently floating over one of the rooms, and you see a series of empty areas on the far side with mirrors and a bench. The bunny smiles and moves to those areas> _

Wait here please, I shall be just a moment. _<she kisses you gently on the cheek and walks over to the room. As she enters, she presses a green button and a wall of blackness descends over the entrance with a shimmer, obscuring your view. After a few moments, she walks through the black light barrier, emerging wearing the bathing suit and filling it even better than the holobunnies did. She examines the suit with curiosity, as it barely wraps around her mostly-nude form> _

An interesting material, designed to stay close to the body while revealing as much as possible to the water. It appears redundant however morality protocols must be adhered to. I have downloaded the physical skills required for proper swimming based on observations of bipedal species, and I shall remember not to inhale the water. Shall we? 

_<she eagerly motions to a small fixed portal underneath the pool area. As you watch a small ferret enter it, he disappears and re-appears above the floating pools with a splash as she bounds into it herself, splashing into the water above you as she does. Like a mermaid, she glides through the water gracefully and pokes her head through the bottom of the pool to talk to you> _

Marius, this is quite comfortable!!! Being surrounded by water makes my fur feel nice! I will meet you near the top! 

_<she ducks back into the floating cube and starts to swim upwards, as you look upwards at her swimsuit-clad beauty and with quivering knees enter the portal to join her_>


----------



## Mambi (Dec 21, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Heh heh... yeaaaaahhhhhh... you too." Arizona says, wrapping her arms around the black cat, sinking into his soft fuzz.
> 
> "So warm... pretty... pretty cool. Pretty nice. Pretty soft. Pretty... nice..." the hybrid's eyes start to droop.



<_giggle_> daaawwwww...thank youuuu...you...you're...pretty...coyooooote....cooozzzyyy......_<the cat's eyes cross one final time as he collapses into your lap, the empty bottle dropping by his feet. In moments his head is snuggled up to you completely and his arm and tail is totally limp as he purrs at your feet>  _




NightmareEyes said:


> A new figure steps confidently into the scene of the party, clean, bare paws sliding lightly onto the dance floor. As the purple portal closes behind her, Nightmare Cullen stares distastefully at the scene before her. Her soft black fur is immaculately groomed, not a single bit of hair out of place. Her red dress hugs tight her curvy form, and her venomous green eyes glow brightly as they consider the space she finds herself in. The place positively hummed with magical, wonder-like energy. The creatures she could do without. There were much too many of the disgusting, dirty, warm bodied creatures gathered in one place for her liking. Five or ten she could live with. If nothing else, they at least served as good, easy food if it should come to that. And occasionally the species happened to have a few... amusing specimens.



_(ooOOOOooo, interesting!!! A newcomer! <teeheehee> To be clear, got her visualized mostly from context but want to be sure...is she a bear? Let's see what you got in mind...)_



NightmareEyes said:


> Grabbing ahold of the ear of a passing bunny loaded with a tray of drinks, she pulled him close to her with a charming smile. He gasped in shock, and perhaps a little bit of fear, but she was well used to that by now. The sharp black talons digging into his warm, succulent body probably wasn't the most welcoming of gestures. Oh, and the jagged white scar cutting through her clouded left eye probably wasn't doing her any favors either.
> 
> "Take me to Mambi."
> 
> ...



_<as he falls to the floor, the rabbit scrambles to get his tray off the floor, and looks up at the newcomer with slight fear. He grabs his tray and stutters> _

I...I...he's...you can't...I..._<at a single look from you, he runs off full speed through the crowd of creatures, attracting the attention of a particular deer from her seat in the corner. She rises and gets the attention of the bunny, inquiring as to what had happened. As he quickly explains and rushes back to the kitchen, she rolls her eyes and watching the newcomer wander through the crowd, she presses a button and the shimmering form of Aurora appears before her> _

Greeting and welcome. How may I...

<_dismissively_> Yeah yeah, look. That newcomer over there? She just abused one of the servants and is looking for Mambi. You might want to let him know.

The servants are accustomed to a certain level of physical abuse, but I shall attempt to determine if tolerable levels were exceeded. _<the deer recoils in surprise at that> _As for informing Mambi, that is impossible at this time due to Mambi's current consciousness levels being negligible due to intoxication. However I shall contact the newcomer and attempt to ascertain the situation. Thank you.  

_<with that, the bunny shimmers and disappears as the deer shrugs and sits back down with her juice>_ "intoxication levels"? Oh Mambi, what have you done to yourself _this _time..._<smiles>_




NightmareEyes said:


> _How curious_, she thought, oblivious to the commotion and attention she had just brought herself. It seemed that her abilities were being... somehow blocked in this place. Yes. Now that she was aware of it, she could feel a strange, draining sensation pulsing within, robbing and blocking the power centers she had grown so reliant on over the years. It was... disconcerting.
> 
> The source of such energy had to be around here somewhere... and yes, sure enough, she could feel a strange sort of pulse sucking her abilities away. Best take care of that first before she met with this Mambi creature.
> 
> So she wandered off, paying no mind to anything and everything around her as she headed vaguely towards the pool area.



_<as she wanders out the main dance floor and down the hallway, feeling the source of the pulse growing, suddenly a shimmer appears in the air, and her path is "blocked" by the sudden appearance of a transparent blue holographic rabbit. The bunny smiles and nods politely, her paws behind her back as she speaks_>

Greetings and welcome. I would ask that you please refrain from dropping our staff from any heights, as they can be quite fragile and replacement is not practical. Also, I have been informed by the trembling traumatized bunny that that you are currently seeking Mambi? He is indisposed at the moment but should be available to meet you soon once his body purifies the massive toxins currently in his bloodstream. 

I may be addressed as Aurora, and I may guide you through any locations or database systems, or answer any inquiries. Do you require anything at the present time?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 21, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the blue bunny holds her new outfit in one paw as you both walk out of the room and down the hallway, catching the eye of many a creature as you both pass. Eventually you reach the doors with a huge wave picture and the familiar scent of humidity and the sounds of splashing. As you enter, you marvel once again at the 3 huge floating rectangles of water circling the glowing mass, with various creatures swimming in and between them. You see the saunas and shower area mostly empty with one cloud currently floating over one of the rooms, and you see a series of empty areas on the far side with mirrors and a bench. The bunny smiles and moves to those areas> _
> 
> Wait here please, I shall be just a moment. _<she kisses you gently on the cheek and walks over to the room. As she enters, she presses a green button and a wall of blackness descends over the entrance with a shimmer, obscuring your view. _



_<Marius swooned for a moment and realizing, Aurora was going to change clothes, turned around despite the already obstructed view. He removed his leather jacket and draped it over an unused chair.  He then exchanged a nod with a dripping otter who walked past him to what looked like a futuristic vending machine.  The otter pressed a button and retrieved a fine, rolled towel from the slot and continued on his way.  As Marius waited for Aurora, he also approached the machine and pressed the button twice to acquire two towels, which he then placed on the chair with his jacket.>_



Mambi said:


> _After a few moments, she walks through the black light barrier, emerging wearing the bathing suit and filling it even better than the holobunnies did. She examines the suit with curiosity, as it barely wraps around her mostly-nude form> _
> 
> An interesting material, designed to stay close to the body while revealing as much as possible to the water. It appears redundant however morality protocols must be adhered to. I have downloaded the physical skills required for proper swimming based on observations of bipedal species, and I shall remember not to inhale the water. Shall we?



_<Marius swallowed the lump in his throat but could only manage to nod, clearly stunned.  As proud as avians are of their plumage, this was a rare occasion when he felt under-dressed.>_



Mambi said:


> _<she eagerly motions to a small fixed portal underneath the pool area. As you watch a small ferret enter it, he disappears and re-appears above the floating pools with a splash as she bounds into it herself, splashing into the water above you as she does. Like a mermaid, she glides through the water gracefully and pokes her head through the bottom of the pool to talk to you> _
> 
> Marius, this is quite comfortable!!! Being surrounded by water makes my fur feel nice! I will meet you near the top!
> 
> _<she ducks back into the floating cube and starts to swim upwards, as you look upwards at her swimsuit-clad beauty and with quivering knees enter the portal to join her_>



_"Guess she doesn't need swimming lessons." <Marius thought to himself as he admired her grace.  He passed through the portal and a second later, fell head first through the top of the water cube without a splash.  It wasn't hard for him to figure out his orientation and quickly popped his head up through the surface. Looking around, he saw Aurora treading water not far away, watching him.  The duck dashed over like a torpedo through the water, stopping just inches away to greet her.  Now this was more like it; enjoying the water with his girlfriend.  What could possibly go wrong?>_

"Hello.  So, what you do think?"


----------



## NightmareEyes (Dec 21, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _(ooOOOOooo, interesting!!! A newcomer! <teeheehee> To be clear, got her visualized mostly from context but want to be sure...is she a bear? Let's see what you got in mind...)_



(Ooop! I could see why you would think that, lol. Nah, she's a black kitty.)



Mambi said:


> <_giggle_> daaawwwww...thank youuuu...you...you're...pretty...coyooooote....cooozzzyyy......_<the cat's eyes cross one final time as he collapses into your lap, the empty bottle dropping by his feet. In moments his head is snuggled up to you completely and his arm and tail is totally limp as he purrs at your feet> _


"Heh... heh... you... too..." The hybrid mutters as she joins Mambi in sleep, eyelids closing as she tumbles into a deep, drunken stupor, loud snores echoing throughout the kitchen."



Mambi said:


> _<as she wanders out the main dance floor and down the hallway, feeling the source of the pulse growing, suddenly a shimmer appears in the air, and her path is "blocked" by the sudden appearance of a transparent blue holographic rabbit. The bunny smiles and nods politely, her paws behind her back as she speaks_>
> 
> Greetings and welcome. I would ask that you please refrain from dropping our staff from any heights, as they can be quite fragile and replacement is not practical. Also, I have been informed by the trembling traumatized bunny that that you are currently seeking Mambi? He is indisposed at the moment but should be available to meet you soon once his body purifies the massive toxins currently in his bloodstream.
> 
> I may be addressed as Aurora, and I may guide you through any locations or database systems, or answer any inquiries. Do you require anything at the present time?


Nightmare's path is suddenly blocked by a shimmering blue rabbit who was gone one moment and here the next. Startled, she stops dead in her tracks and for a moment says nothing. Just stares at the glowing being before her. Tentatively, she sticks out a paw and waves her hand through the holographic projection, relaxing slightly when she meets no resistance.

"I see..." she mutters to herself. "Some type of projection... then." She'd have to be a bit more careful moving forward then. Who knew what other types of systems this Mambi had in place for... individuals such as herself. Creatures who just... wanted to have a bit too much fun sometimes.

Finally, the black cat actually addresses Aurora.

"Yes, yes. Excuse my rude behavior, please." she crooned. "I am a bit... disoriented at the moment, which is not the most... pleasant of sensations. I do apologize for lashing out, and I will refrain from dropping any more bunnies from any sorts of heights, as per your request." the cat says with a smile, exposing her glistening white fangs.

"Now then, Miss... Aurora, was it? There seems to be a large build-up of magical energy over... that way about." Nightmare gestures with a claw. "Potentially Holy in nature. Is there anything in that general area that might be causing such a phenomenon?"


----------



## Mambi (Dec 22, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius swooned for a moment and realizing, Aurora was going to change clothes, turned around despite the already obstructed view. He removed his leather jacket and draped it over an unused chair.  He then exchanged a nod with a dripping otter who walked past him to what looked like a futuristic vending machine.  The otter pressed a button and retrieved a fine, rolled towel from the slot and continued on his way.  As Marius waited for Aurora, he also approached the machine and pressed the button twice to acquire two towels, which he then placed on the chair with his jacket.>
> 
> "Guess she doesn't need swimming lessons." <Marius thought to himself as he admired her grace.  He passed through the portal and a second later, fell head first through the top of the water cube without a splash.  It wasn't hard for him to figure out his orientation and quickly popped his head up through the surface. Looking around, he saw Aurora treading water not far away, watching him.  The duck dashed over like a torpedo through the water, stopping just inches away to greet her.  Now this was more like it; enjoying the water with his girlfriend.  What could possibly go wrong?>_
> 
> "Hello.  So, what you do think?"



_<the bunny splashes gently on the surface of the water> _Oh Marius, you are a talented swimmer and yes this is quite an experience! I am accustomed to not interacting with matter, but yet here I am...interacting with ALL of it at once! _<she laughs as her arm lifts some water up, and tosses her wet long ears back behind her head sensually>_

It feels odd to be wet, like a gentle heaviness on the surface of the skin, but not unpleasant. The last time I felt anything like this was when Mambi took a power washer to my interior walls during a cleaning cycle, and even then tactile sensors were only active at 12% of the building at a time. This is *much *different. 

I can see why organics enjoy it so much. I would attempt a "dive" but am uncertain of the mechanics to do one safely. Do you possess such skills, as it appears enjoyable. Regardless, when the water is warm it is very pleasant to lay in!!! _<she lays back and gently floats over to you, giggling softly as her foot bumps into your chest>_


----------



## Mambi (Dec 22, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> (Ooop! I could see why you would think that, lol. Nah, she's a black kitty.)



_(<giggle> Gotcha, thanks, mental image corrected. <slaps himself a few times playfully>. Well I was close...<blush>)_



NightmareEyes said:


> Nightmare's path is suddenly blocked by a shimmering blue rabbit who was gone one moment and here the next. Startled, she stops dead in her tracks and for a moment says nothing. Just stares at the glowing being before her. Tentatively, she sticks out a paw and waves her hand through the holographic projection, relaxing slightly when she meets no resistance.
> 
> "I see..." she mutters to herself. "Some type of projection... then." She'd have to be a bit more careful moving forward then. Who knew what other types of systems this Mambi had in place for... individuals such as herself. Creatures who just... wanted to have a bit too much fun sometimes.
> 
> ...



_<the holobunny nods and replies politely>_ You are forgiven and your cooperation is appreciated. As for your orientation, you are currently facing northeast in the main hallway outside the primary dance hall and dining area/kitchen area/infirmary inside of me, a building located on an island on dimensional plane Earth, galactic reference standard coordinates 473.28544 by 2947.34677 by 0.0027 degrees variance. I hope this assists in re-calibrating your reorientation. 

_<she shakes her head gently, and points down the hallway to the dining room doors and a set of doors with a large wave over them> _Unfortunately my primary sensors are not able to detect what is defined as "magical" energies, however I *am *aware of several magical artifacts and creatures currently inside me regardless. Mambi himself uses magic in his portal abilities and his companion has several magical artifacts in her possession...both are currently located in the dining area. The portals in the observatory are also magically based, and in the pool area  there is a unicorn as well as several raccoons that have innate magical abilities. 

Given the location that you have indicated, it is logical to surmise the build-up you detect to be the raccoons or the unicorn. There may be others of course, but I only know what I have been told about to identify magic-based sources as sensor data is non-existent. May I assist you further?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 22, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny splashes gently on the surface of the water> _Oh Marius, you are a talented swimmer and yes this is quite an experience! I am accustomed to not interacting with matter, but yet here I am...interacting with ALL of it at once! _<she laughs as her arm lifts some water up, and tosses her wet long ears back behind her head sensually>_



"Get it together, duck." _<The white suited duck scolded Marius for staring and the red suited duck stuck his tongue out at the white suited duck in response.>
_


Mambi said:


> It feels odd to be wet, like a gentle heaviness on the surface of the skin, but not unpleasant. The last time I felt anything like this was when Mambi took a power washer to my interior walls during a cleaning cycle, and even then tactile sensors were only active at 12% of the building at a time. This is *much *different.
> 
> I can see why organics enjoy it so much. I would attempt a "dive" but am uncertain of the mechanics to do one safely. Do you possess such skills, as it appears enjoyable. Regardless, when the water is warm it is very pleasant to lay in!!! _<she lays back and gently floats over to you, giggling softly as her foot bumps into your chest>_



"Oh, you know, I've done some diving before." _<Marius said non-nonchalantly. There's a reason mergansers are also known as "diving ducks".>
<He slid sideways in the water allowing Aurora to float past, but stayed very close to her side as she did.  Knowing she was enjoying the water, he felt a bit bolder and gave her a quick kiss on the cheek as she floated passed.  It was the first time he was able to give her a kiss and he was all smiles. As she passed, he moved around to her other side and followed along with her as she continued to drift.>_

"Once you're used to being submerged all the way, it's not difficult.  Just take a deep breath, hold it, block off your nostrils, and swim down a few feet and then go back up. Oh that reminds me, it's nicer when the water is warm but I guess you're still losing heat as long as you're in it.  Let me know if you get cold and we can hop out and warm up."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Dec 22, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _(<giggle> Gotcha, thanks, mental image corrected. <slaps himself a few times playfully>. Well I was close...<blush>)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cat's eyes glaze over as the rabbit starts yammering on about dimensions and coordinates and the like, letting out a massive yawn as she examines her glistening black claws.

Hrmmm... that one there could stand to be sharpened a bit more. This one was... just fine. Perhaps a bit _too _sharp and gleaming, if anything. And... oh? That one was still covered in a bit of rabbits blood. How fortunate!

She raised the claw to her lips, soft pink tongue primed and ready to taste those bright, tasty crimson droplets. She moved closer, savoring every moment, trembling with anticipation as she moved to lick her beautiful claws clean... 

Wait, what was it the projection had said?

"A....unicorn!?" she couldn't help but exclaim, suddenly very interested in what the holobunny had to say. The blood of a creature of light was a prize her people valued above all else. A single drop of the precious liquid had the potential to double the power of a creature of night... at least according to legends. The problem was no one had actually tasted that precious nectar. Well, except for Dracula, of course. The blood of a creature of light was extremely difficult to get. Not only were they masters of hiding themselves away where not even the gods could find them, their powers also had the unfortunate effect of weakening any creature of night. And a unicorn was the most powerful of them all...

But she did have one advantage: the unicorn, or the raccoons for that matter, didn't know she was here. If she could use that too her advantage, ambush one or a few of the raccoons and get the upper hand... that should give her enough power to directly contest the unicorn's!

Yessss... she could taste that holy horse's blood already... she salivated at the chance alone of sinking her fangs into that fat neck...

Quickly shaking herself back to reality, she cleared her throat and answered Aurora's question:

"No thank you. You have been quite helpful already." She says with a devious smile.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 23, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Get it together, duck." _<The white suited duck scolded Marius for staring and the red suited duck stuck his tongue out at the white suited duck in response.>_
> 
> "Oh, you know, I've done some diving before." _<Marius said non-nonchalantly. There's a reason mergansers are also known as "diving ducks".>
> <He slid sideways in the water allowing Aurora to float past, but stayed very close to her side as she did.  Knowing she was enjoying the water, he felt a bit bolder and gave her a quick kiss on the cheek as she floated passed.  It was the first time he was able to give her a kiss and he was all smiles. As she passed, he moved around to her other side and followed along with her as she continued to drift.>_
> ...



_<she twists in the water to tread upright and marvels at it all, her legs dangling under the waterline as she glances at the portal openings below the pool and above it, watching several tigers diving into them under the pool and re-appearing above it with a splash. You can see her working out the angles and timing as she listens to your instructions>_ I am fine, thermal stability appears not to be a problem with this avatar at the present time, thank you. I shall keep you informed if this changes. Right now, I would like to try and dive. Initiating sequence, wish me luck. 

_<with that, she blows you and kiss and takes a deep breath in. You can't help but notice that as she does, all ventilation fans and normal ductwork rumbling ceases in the room with an eerie quiet, as she gracefully goes straight down into the water, gliding like a mermaid as her ears float behind her head. You can see her looking around underwater, as you count the seconds down in your head waiting for her to surface again. You see her close her eyes and twist playfully, sinking deeper into the pool as she does. After almost a minute of this, you see her straighten out like a mermaid and start swimming but disoriented, instead of UP, she swims straight DOWN instead!>

<as she penetrates the bottom of the floating water, you see her gasp in surprise as she suddenly finds herself falling in the air, helplessly flailing and falling into one of the ground portals, and re-appearing above you instantly through the entrance portal. With a total lack of grace, she tumbles and splashes hard into the water, flopping hard as the ventilation systems suddenly roar back to life with a sudden burst of wind. She carefully paddles her way to you and holding onto you with one arm, rubs her chest and stomach gently with the other, her eyes slightly unsteady as she talks> _

That...was *not *as expected, but I believe damage is minimal. "Falling" is a unique sensation I am not certain I enjoy, though landing was much more...memorable. _<you can see her smile weakly as she winks at you>. _This odd sensation in my head though...sensory data tells me the room is moving and tilting but logic dictates it is not. It is fading now but I am confused, am I malfunctioning? I was certain my direction was correct after my spins were accomplished and oxygen levels appeared stable. How bizarre._ <as she holds you, you can see her breathing returning to normal now as the vents and fans resume a more stable and gentle rumble>_


----------



## Mambi (Dec 23, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Wait, what was it the projection had said?
> 
> "A....unicorn!?" she couldn't help but exclaim, suddenly very interested in what the holobunny had to say. The blood of a creature of light was a prize her people valued above all else. A single drop of the precious liquid had the potential to double the power of a creature of night... at least according to legends. The problem was no one had actually tasted that precious nectar. Well, except for Dracula, of course. The blood of a creature of light was extremely difficult to get. Not only were they masters of hiding themselves away where not even the gods could find them, their powers also had the unfortunate effect of weakening any creature of night. And a unicorn was the most powerful of them all...


_
<the holobunny nodded politely and continued, oblivious to the dangers from the simple request made to her>_ Yes, a unicorn. Her designation is Natasha and she is a special guest of Mambi's. At the present time, she can be found in sauna room 2, but if you wish to communicate, I should inform you she has requested not to be disturbed currently. 



NightmareEyes said:


> But she did have one advantage: the unicorn, or the raccoons for that matter, didn't know she was here. If she could use that too her advantage, ambush one or a few of the raccoons and get the upper hand... that should give her enough power to directly contest the unicorn's!
> 
> Yessss... she could taste that holy horse's blood already... she salivated at the chance alone of sinking her fangs into that fat neck...
> 
> ...



_<the holobunny steps back and places her paws to her sides>_ _Very well, if you have any further requirements, please feel free to summon me at any time via red button. 

<with that the bunny shimmers and disappears. As you start to make your way towards the pool room, you stop a moment to look through a set of double-doors to your right and see another black cat unconscious at the feet of an equally unconscious coyote-lizard hybrid, with several smaller rabbits surrounding the table. You recognize the cat as Mambi, the one that dropped the leaflets off in the first place! As one bunny carefully collects the bottles and 2 others are taking silly selfies with the pair in the background, you see another wiping a small puddle of drool near the cat's mouth with a hand towel, while another gently pokes the hybrid with his paw and watching for any reactions at all. You chuckle to yourself, confident that this "Mambi" character and his companion was clearly not going to pose an immediate problem to you at all.>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 23, 2021)

Mambi said:


> That...was *not *as expected, but I believe damage is minimal. "Falling" is a unique sensation I am not certain I enjoy, though landing was much more...memorable. _<you can see her smile weakly as she winks at you>. _This odd sensation in my head though...sensory data tells me the room is moving and tilting but logic dictates it is not. It is fading now but I am confused, am I malfunctioning? I was certain my direction was correct after my spins were accomplished and oxygen levels appeared stable. How bizarre._ <as she holds you, you can see her breathing returning to normal now as the vents and fans resume a more stable and gentle rumble>_



_<Marius looked on with devoted sympathy.>_
"The dreaded belly-flop.  I'm thinking a floating pool may not be ideal for first time divers."

_<He easily held her up in the water so she didn't have to exert any effort to keep herself afloat.>_
"Holding your breath too long can definitely make you disoriented, but you were okay holding it?  I noticed the ventilation fans sounded like they stopped just before you went, but they're running again now.>

_<Marius looked around the room as if to see what might have caused the vents to stop, but with everything seeming to be normal (relatively speaking,) he turned back to Aurora.>_

"Are you okay? You want to get out?"


----------



## NightmareEyes (Dec 23, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny nodded politely and continued, oblivious to the dangers from the simple request made to her>_ Yes, a unicorn. Her designation is Natasha and she is a special guest of Mambi's. At the present time, she can be found in sauna room 2, but if you wish to communicate, I should inform you she has requested not to be disturbed currently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nightmare chuckles softly at the sight in the kitchen, almost tempted to join in on the fun herself. But she resisted the urge. Every moment that passed was a moment that her presence could be sensed, and she discovered. She needed to act quickly. But it was good to know that the ruler of this... place... would not be able to spring any sorts of nasty little surprises on her as she took care of business.

She walked down the hallway towards the direction the projection had pointed, passing a good deal of party guests along the way. Many of them she caught staring, offering them a smirk and a little wave as she made her way closer and closer to the pool. Though as she drew steadily closer and drew more attention... she realized that it was probably a bad thing for her to stand out so much. Especially if she wanted to catch a few critters sleeping...

She thought about it for about... three seconds before she tossed the idea aside. Wasn't like there was a way for her to become less conspicuous anyway. Besides, who would expect one of her kind to behave so conspicuously when she wanted to hide herself away? No. It would probably be fine either way. And why not enjoy yourself when you were about to have the most delicious meal of your life, no?

She giggled softly at that, and hummed softly to herself as she pulled open the door to the pool area and stepped inside.

Nightmare wrinkled her nose at the sight of so much water, then realized her form-fitting red dress was not exactly the type of attire one wore to a pool. So she would have stood out either way. Good.

She smiled broadly as she slunk into the room, looking for one of the supposedly many raccoons the projection had told her to find.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 25, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius looked on with devoted sympathy.>_
> "The dreaded belly-flop.  I'm thinking a floating pool may not be ideal for first time divers."



_<she lifts her head and smiles>_ I would agree, perhaps the skill is acquired with more practice. You make it seem easy.



Marius Merganser said:


> _<He easily held her up in the water so she didn't have to exert any effort to keep herself afloat.>_
> "Holding your breath too long can definitely make you disoriented, but you were okay holding it?  I noticed the ventilation fans sounded like they stopped just before you went, but they're running again now.>



_<she nods deeply and giggles>_ Oxygen levels were not an issue, however synchronizations linkage between my avatar and my core would explain the ventilation stoppage. I believe it to be a side effect of avatar synchronization. I am me, and my core is now also me. To simplify, when I do not breathe, neither does the building it would seem. 

Accessing medical database, please hold...subcategory: vertigo. Caused by rotation and fluid motion in inner ear...oh! <_the blushes in realization>_ I was turning repeatably underwater, it must have caused this effect! I have never experienced this before! Nobody has ever spun this building. <_she grins and winks, proud of her joke>_



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius looked around the room as if to see what might have caused the vents to stop, but with everything seeming to be normal (relatively speaking,) he turned back to Aurora.>_
> 
> "Are you okay? You want to get out?"



_<she lifts her paw though the water, letting it flow though her fingers as she marvels at it all. After a moment, she looks around and grins>_ I am fine for now, but if you wish to exit we may. This is fun but I perhaps require practice. Plus...my abdomen is aching slightly more than initial impact predicted. It may be a good idea for a moment. 

_<she rubs her stomach and starts to paddle to the exit portal off the side of the pool. As she swims through it, she disappears and re-appears through a small wading pool on the ground that rises slowly to the floor. She waves up at you and still holding her chest, goes to the chairs by the towels you gathered earlier and sits down, waving her paw through the air above her. As she does, she is suddenly bathed by an amber light, and the water on her lifts away from her fur and gathers into a floating ball in front of her as it floats slowly into the air>

<as the light disappears and the water ball floats to the pool and is absorbed, she emerges fully dry, taking the towel and using it as a cushion for herself as she lays back in the chair sensually, curiously watching several raccoons with glowing paws lifting the water from a nearby pond into the air and making small sculptures with it.> _


----------



## Mambi (Dec 25, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> She thought about it for about... three seconds before she tossed the idea aside. Wasn't like there was a way for her to become less conspicuous anyway. Besides, who would expect one of her kind to behave so conspicuously when she wanted to hide herself away? No. It would probably be fine either way. And why not enjoy yourself when you were about to have the most delicious meal of your life, no?
> 
> She giggled softly at that, and hummed softly to herself as she pulled open the door to the pool area and stepped inside.
> 
> ...



_<as you enter the room and the breeze blows your dress, several creatures turn and stare a moment, transfixed by the newcomer's dress. Clearly she was not here to swim, but then no matter as they all return to their previous activities, having seen far stranger sights in this wild place. As you move in and look around, you can feel the energies pulsing from somewhere in this room, coming from everywhere and somewhere specific all at once, just as you'd expect from the nature of this power. Looking at all the portals set up, you wonder if...no, those are small magickal dimension links, far too weak for what you're sensing!>

<as you watch a blue silver-swimsuit-clad rabbit emerge from a small portal, you see her identical to the one that was just talking to you in the hallway? Curious...but no matter, for as she sits down, behind her you can see several raccoons waving their paws and sculpting the pool water with delight, casually using their magic openly and freely. You can feel the strength of the elemental energies within them, the raw power in them far stronger than it appears with such minor parlor tricks they are currently demonstrating. Looking around more as the energies pulse in the air, you see 2 other raccoons, clapping and watching the show from inside the upper pool, each aura you sense radiating with their own power. Somehow over all that, you salivate as you can feel the pulses from an even more delectable source coming from the sauna area...but clearly these raccoons were not to be underestimated before you act in haste.>

<as several creatures look in raw admiration at you in passing, a few making flirtaious motions before quickly running off embarrassed, you take a moment to "watch" the show, blending in with a small group that's formed to do the same, and deciding how to safely proceed> _


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 25, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she lifts her head and smiles>_ I would agree, perhaps the skill is acquired with more practice. You make it seem easy.



"I've had lots of practice.  And belly-flops."_<Marius winked.>_



Mambi said:


> _<she nods deeply and giggles>_ Oxygen levels were not an issue, however synchronizations linkage between my avatar and my core would explain the ventilation stoppage. I believe it to be a side effect of avatar synchronization. I am me, and my core is now also me. To simplify, when I do not breathe, neither does the building it would seem.
> 
> Accessing medical database, please hold...subcategory: vertigo. Caused by rotation and fluid motion in inner ear...oh! <_the blushes in realization>_ I was turning repeatably underwater, it must have caused this effect! I have never experienced this before! Nobody has ever spun this building. <_she grins and winks, proud of her joke>_



"Not yet anyway," _<Marius laughed.>_ "But that makes sense."




Mambi said:


> _<she lifts her paw though the water, letting it flow though her fingers as she marvels at it all. After a moment, she looks around and grins>_ I am fine for now, but if you wish to exit we may. This is fun but I perhaps require practice. Plus...my abdomen is aching slightly more than initial impact predicted. It may be a good idea for a moment.



_<Marius's smile gave way to concern.>_
"Better safe than sorry." _< He looked up to judge the height of the fall.>_ "Not anywhere near high enough for internal damage, but yeah, I bet that stings."



Mambi said:


> _<she rubs her stomach and starts to paddle to the exit portal off the side of the pool. As she swims through it, she disappears and re-appears through a small wading pool on the ground that rises slowly to the floor. She waves up at you and still holding her chest, goes to the chairs by the towels you gathered earlier and sits down, waving her paw through the air above her. As she does, she is suddenly bathed by an amber light, and the water on her lifts away from her fur and gathers into a floating ball in front of her as it floats slowly into the air>
> 
> <as the light disappears and the water ball floats to the pool and is absorbed, she emerges fully dry, taking the towel and using it as a cushion for herself as she lays back in the chair sensually, curiously watching several raccoons with glowing paws lifting the water from a nearby pond into the air and making small sculptures with it.> _



_<Marius was close behind and watched Aurora dry off, then looked at the towel vending machine and scratched his head in confusion.  His waterproof feathers kept him mostly dry so he just shook himself to get rid of the residual water droplets, careful not to splash anyone or anything nearby.  He took the seat next to Aurora, but left his jacket draped on the chair. He allowed himself to steal a quick look at her before watching the raccoons.  Despite their magical performance, he didn't think they were as interesting to look at, but he knew better than to stare.>_

"There's something you don't see every day."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Dec 26, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as you enter the room and the breeze blows your dress, several creatures turn and stare a moment, transfixed by the newcomer's dress. Clearly she was not here to swim, but then no matter as they all return to their previous activities, having seen far stranger sights in this wild place. As you move in and look around, you can feel the energies pulsing from somewhere in this room, coming from everywhere and somewhere specific all at once, just as you'd expect from the nature of this power. Looking at all the portals set up, you wonder if...no, those are small magickal dimension links, far too weak for what you're sensing!>
> 
> <as you watch a blue silver-swimsuit-clad rabbit emerge from a small portal, you see her identical to the one that was just talking to you in the hallway? Curious...but no matter, for as she sits down, behind her you can see several raccoons waving their paws and sculpting the pool water with delight, casually using their magic openly and freely. You can feel the strength of the elemental energies within them, the raw power in them far stronger than it appears with such minor parlor tricks they are currently demonstrating. Looking around more as the energies pulse in the air, you see 2 other raccoons, clapping and watching the show from inside the upper pool, each aura you sense radiating with their own power. Somehow over all that, you salivate as you can feel the pulses from an even more delectable source coming from the sauna area...but clearly these raccoons were not to be underestimated before you act in haste.>
> 
> <as several creatures look in raw admiration at you in passing, a few making flirtaious motions before quickly running off embarrassed, you take a moment to "watch" the show, blending in with a small group that's formed to do the same, and deciding how to safely proceed> _


Frowning as she observed the raccoons, the cat let out a frustrated huff through her small pink nose. None of the masked critters were in the most... ideal of positions. The ones performing had the eyes of a dozen or so creatures on them, while the ones watching from the pool did not exactly look like they had any intention of leaving their position or moving to a quieter, less populated section of this place anytime soon. Not to mention they were submerged almost entirely in water a situation that... wasn't exactly the most ideal for a creature like herself. Just staring at that foul liquid sent an involuntary shudder throughout her body...

Nonetheless, it would probably be the best chance she had. And it only took a quick glance towards the source of that delicious, powerful energy to reaffirm her decision. She just had to hope both or either would be as infatuated with her as many creatures here seemed to be. Or at least nice enough to treat a starving young lady like herself to dinner. Holy creatures had a tendency to be frustratingly pious though, so she might have to get a little more creative...

And so, casting a suspicious glance towards the rabbit whose projection she had encountered in the hall, as well as returning a flirtatious wink given by a snow leopard, she slowly started to make her way over to the pair of raccoons in the upper pool, easily slipping through the small, gathered crowd.

Once she had finally managed to make her way over, she did not immediately turn to address the two. Instead, she watched the show for a little bit, laughing and clapping along with everyone else as the group of raccoons constructed a massive dragon out of water that flew overhead.

"Impressive!" She said aloud, finally turning to address the raccoons below her. "Can you create such displays as well!?"


----------



## Mambi (Dec 27, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius's smile gave way to concern.>_
> "Better safe than sorry." _< He looked up to judge the height of the fall.>_ "Not anywhere near high enough for internal damage, but yeah, I bet that stings."
> 
> _<Marius was close behind and watched Aurora dry off, then looked at the towel vending machine and scratched his head in confusion.  His waterproof feathers kept him mostly dry so he just shook himself to get rid of the residual water droplets, careful not to splash anyone or anything nearby.  He took the seat next to Aurora, but left his jacket draped on the chair. He allowed himself to steal a quick look at her before watching the raccoons.  Despite their magical performance, he didn't think they were as interesting to look at, but he knew better than to stare.>_
> ...


_
<she lays back in her reclining chair and grins as the water forms the various statues> _Yes this is true, they are usually only in the pool area once every few weeks and they often do not perform their art. I think if we requested them to do this every day it would lose some appeal from fatigue.

_ <you're about to explain the expression when you stop yourself, seeing no real point. You notice the odd look the new cat gives Rora as she passes but dismiss it as she settles>_


----------



## Mambi (Dec 27, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> And so, casting a suspicious glance towards the rabbit whose projection she had encountered in the hall, as well as returning a flirtatious wink given by a snow leopard, she slowly started to make her way over to the pair of raccoons in the upper pool, easily slipping through the small, gathered crowd.
> 
> Once she had finally managed to make her way over, she did not immediately turn to address the two. Instead, she watched the show for a little bit, laughing and clapping along with everyone else as the group of raccoons constructed a massive dragon out of water that flew overhead.
> 
> "Impressive!" She said aloud, finally turning to address the raccoons below her. "Can you create such displays as well!?"


_
<the smaller of the 2 little raccoons turns in surprise> _Huh? Oh, hello! Yes I can, I'm not as good as my brother there but yeah I can do that too. Check this out!

_<with that a soft glow forms around her paws as she waves them in the air. From beside her, a snake-like cylinder rises from the pool and starts to form the basic shape of a python, then flattening the top like a cobra. The other raccoon playfully hums a tune while the first raccoon puppets the snake to make it look like a snake charmer performance. You can see the slight strain in the face of the conducting raccoon as she moves the water, a strain not seen in the other raccoons as they performed their act. After a moment, she relaxes and the snake falls back into the pool with a splash. She turns back to you and laughs> _

See? It's tricky but with a little more practice, I'll be as good as him in no time! Did you like it? _<she bats her eyes innocently in her childlike unconditional trust>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Dec 27, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the smaller of the 2 little raccoons turns in surprise> _Huh? Oh, hello! Yes I can, I'm not as good as my brother there but yeah I can do that too. Check this out!
> 
> _<with that a soft glow forms around her paws as she waves them in the air. From beside her, a snake-like cylinder rises from the pool and starts to form the basic shape of a python, then flattening the top like a cobra. The other raccoon playfully hums a tune while the first raccoon puppets the snake to make it look like a snake charmer performance. You can see the slight strain in the face of the conducting raccoon as she moves the water, a strain not seen in the other raccoons as they performed their act. After a moment, she relaxes and the snake falls back into the pool with a splash. She turns back to you and laughs> _
> 
> See? It's tricky but with a little more practice, I'll be as good as him in no time! Did you like it? _<she bats her eyes innocently in her childlike unconditional trust>_


Nightmare blanches as she realized she'd misjudged the age of the racoons. Based on the strength of their magical aura, she assumed that she would be facing fully matured adults. Not... children...

These creatures were much more powerful than she ever realized. That should have made these two an even luckier find, seeing as how children were much easier to manipulate, overpower and deceive, but... well, she found herself reluctant to feed on these two. Not only did they not stare at her scar with the horror and disgust she was well used to by now, but just being around the two of them unearthed... certain painful memories. Memories she tried her best to shake off and forget. The last bit of goodness momentarily breaking through the darkness of the cat's heart and allowing her a few brief moments of sympathy and empathy.

She allowed herself a moment to forget about the reason she was here, allowed a genuine, warm smile to spread over her features, and crouched down to get closer to the two racoon children. She watched the display with interest, laughing an clapping at the display of magical ability.

"Oh, yes! Of course! You are quite talented!"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 27, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<she lays back in her reclining chair and grins as the water forms the various statues> _Yes this is true, they are usually only in the pool area once every few weeks and they often do not perform their art. I think if we requested them to do this every day it would lose some appeal from fatigue.
> 
> _ <you're about to explain the expression when you stop yourself, seeing no real point. You notice the odd look the new cat gives Rora as she passes but dismiss it as she settles>_



_<Marius turned his attention back to the raccoons. It wasn't that he was jealous, but there was something that unsettled him about their performance.  Being a duck, water was *his* element.  It was something he surrounded himself; a fixed and necessary part of his environment.  It was delicate but also dangerous and demanded respect. While he would never deny their art was entertaining and awe inspiring, at the same time it was unnerving to see them manipulate it with such whimsy.  Back home, near the hotels, he saw the huge pools with dynamic fountain displays accompanied by colorful, flashing lights and emotional music, and he always enjoyed those shows.  But this was different. He sat back in his chair and watched quietly.>_


----------



## Mambi (Dec 27, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Nightmare blanches as she realized she'd misjudged the age of the racoons. Based on the strength of their magical aura, she assumed that she would be facing fully matured adults. Not... children...
> 
> These creatures were much more powerful than she ever realized. That should have made these two an even luckier find, seeing as how children were much easier to manipulate, overpower and deceive, but... well, she found herself reluctant to feed on these two. Not only did they not stare at her scar with the horror and disgust she was well used to by now, but just being around the two of them unearthed... certain painful memories. Memories she tried her best to shake off and forget. The last bit of goodness momentarily breaking through the darkness of the cat's heart and allowing her a few brief moments of sympathy and empathy.
> 
> ...



Thank you! You're very kind. Oh, we should go now, they're about to go on break. Nice meeting you!

_<as the 2 raccoons laugh and swim off, you see the other two larger raccoons that were performing take a deep bow to the applause of others. With a small wave, they walk over to the smaller raccoons you just met, already bathed in the drying amber light and bounding up to them lovingly. As the 2 smaller ones hug one of the larger ones, he takes the smaller 2 away as you overhear talk of snacks for the time before the next act, hearing that they have a half-hour only before they perform again, so sandwiches and quick foods only> 

<with a final round of hugs, the magical family grabs a small bag and heads out the door. Seeing the 3 heading down the hall, the strongest raccoon passes you nonchalantly with a gentle "excuse me", as he walks into a nearby private steam room to relax in solitude. Before the doors close to the hallway, you happen to see 4 or 5 smaller servant bunnies trying as a team to drag the limp cat  from the dining room earlier down the hallway with great effort, as one leads them to the room labelled "infirmary" with an exasperated look of frustration and annoyance. As the racoons stop to watch the spectacle with a few other curious creatures, you realize you may have more time than you thought...>_


----------



## Mambi (Dec 27, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius turned his attention back to the raccoons. It wasn't that he was jealous, but there was something that unsettled him about their performance.  Being a duck, water was *his* element.  It was something he surrounded himself; a fixed and necessary part of his environment.  It was delicate but also dangerous and demanded respect. While he would never deny their art was entertaining and awe inspiring, at the same time it was unnerving to see them manipulate it with such whimsy.  Back home, near the hotels, he saw the huge pools with dynamic fountain displays accompanied by colorful, flashing lights and emotional music, and he always enjoyed those shows.  But this was different. He sat back in his chair and watched quietly.>_


_
<as the show ended, the rabbit claps excitedly>_ Oh Marius, they are quite talented and creative, are they not? I can only create with the light and holographic systems here, but they can do so much more. It is quite impressive to see...the newcomer feline in red was quite interested as she indicated an interest in magic. Would you like to see?

_<with that, she waves her paw, and a series of transparent cats and other wild jungle creatures appear and start to walk about, startling several guests as they fall into the portals in surprise and splash into the surface as they emerge from the upper portals. As she waves again and the animals shimmer and disappear, she turns and smiles with a slight hint of embarrassment, asking innocently>_ 

That was not the desired result, perhaps I should have prepared them for the display first?


----------



## NightmareEyes (Dec 29, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Thank you! You're very kind. Oh, we should go now, they're about to go on break. Nice meeting you!
> 
> _<as the 2 raccoons laugh and swim off, you see the other two larger raccoons that were performing take a deep bow to the applause of others. With a small wave, they walk over to the smaller raccoons you just met, already bathed in the drying amber light and bounding up to them lovingly. As the 2 smaller ones hug one of the larger ones, he takes the smaller 2 away as you overhear talk of snacks for the time before the next act, hearing that they have a half-hour only before they perform again, so sandwiches and quick foods only>
> 
> <with a final round of hugs, the magical family grabs a small bag and heads out the door. Seeing the 3 heading down the hall, the strongest raccoon passes you nonchalantly with a gentle "excuse me", as he walks into a nearby private steam room to relax in solitude. Before the doors close to the hallway, you happen to see 4 or 5 smaller servant bunnies trying as a team to drag the limp cat  from the dining room earlier down the hallway with great effort, as one leads them to the room labelled "infirmary" with an exasperated look of frustration and annoyance. As the racoons stop to watch the spectacle with a few other curious creatures, you realize you may have more time than you thought...>_


Nightmare sighed softly as she watched the largest in the group of racoons break away from the main group and head straight into the steam baths.

Here was her chance. One of the group, off by his lonesome self, in a place where he would not be disturbed for a good while. In the steam baths.

The black cat let out an involuntary shudder. Steam did terrible things to her fur. Made it go all frizzy and stick out every which way. And it took ages to get everything to set right again... but she supposed it was a small price to pay for the chance to taste unicorn blood...

She moved to follow the racoon into the baths, but hesitated at the threshold, glancing back at the rest of the racoons. Surely this wouldn't be the only chance she would get tonight? Surely? They all had to split off at some point during the night. Some time or another...

But time wasn't exactly on her side. And there wasn't exactly a guarantee that she would as good as chance as this anytime soon.

No, she'd just have to suffer through it.

And so, taking a deep breath, she crossed the threshold straight into the steam baths, shuddering as the smoke-like curls welcomed them into their hot, suffocating grasp.

Groaning softly, she continued onward, too late to turn back now, scanning for any trace of her prey.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 29, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as the show ended, the rabbit claps excitedly>_ Oh Marius, they are quite talented and creative, are they not? I can only create with the light and holographic systems here, but they can do so much more. It is quite impressive to see...the newcomer feline in red was quite interested as she indicated an interest in magic. Would you like to see?
> 
> _<with that, she waves her paw, and a series of transparent cats and other wild jungle creatures appear and start to walk about, startling several guests as they fall into the portals in surprise and splash into the surface as they emerge from the upper portals. As she waves again and the animals shimmer and disappear, she turns and smiles with a slight hint of embarrassment, asking innocently>_
> 
> That was not the desired result, perhaps I should have prepared them for the display first?



_<Marius watched with amused shock and barely held back a laugh at the sudden random chaos.>_

"Maybe, but I think I think I liked your show more. All I can do is..."
_<He reached over to Aurora's head and produced a coin as if he had plucked it from one of her ears.  He showed off the coin in his feathered hand before making a fist and flicking his wrist.  When he opened his fist, the coin was gone.>

<He was proud of his little trick for only a moment before feeling embarrassed.>_

"Just a little illusion.  I can't do any real magic."

_<He flicked his wrist again and let the coin fall out from it's hiding space between his feathers.  Marius cleared his throat and stuffed the coin back into his pocket. He thought about how many other worldly things Aurora must have seen in her time and regretted demonstrating something so simple and childish.>_

"Uh, anyway.  How's your stomach doing?"


----------



## Mambi (Dec 31, 2021)

NightmareEyes said:


> Nightmare sighed softly as she watched the largest in the group of racoons break away from the main group and head straight into the steam baths.
> 
> Here was her chance. One of the group, off by his lonesome self, in a place where he would not be disturbed for a good while. In the steam baths.
> 
> ...



_<as you begrudgingly enter the wet steamy room, you try to look around and see nothing but hot fog. Trying to track by scent you find the entire room now smells like the raccoon and other past occupants so no luck there. You wander through the room blindly, slightly confused as you were certain the room was only a dozen or so feet square but somehow you've been wandering far further than that and still no ending wall? Taking a second, you clap your paws quickly and sharply...hearing an echo almost a full second later!!! This may prove to be more tricky than you expected, you think to yourself...just as you hear a male voice calling out to you>_

Hello? Is someone else there? Here, let me help you a bit...you' welcome to join me if you'd like.
_
<suddenly you see the steam starting to part, each cloud moving to the side walls as along the far wall, the steam parts revealing a raccoon sits on a plastic recliner and waves his glowing hands. You see the fog hanging low now, and with the clearing you see the room is somehow huge, with several water nozzles along the top of the walls, elongated benches and various plastic chairs, and a nice blue tile pattern everywhere. The raccoon makes a motion to join him as he keeps the steam parted with his delicious abilities.>_

Hi, Mambi needs a guide of some sort in here I think! <_chuckle_> At any rate, I'm Kal, pleasure to meet you. I saw you watching our show near the end, did you enjoy it?


----------



## Mambi (Dec 31, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius watched with amused shock and barely held back a laugh at the sudden random chaos.>_
> 
> "Maybe, but I think I think I liked your show more. All I can do is..."
> _<He reached over to Aurora's head and produced a coin as if he had plucked it from one of her ears.  He showed off the coin in his feathered hand before making a fist and flicking his wrist.  When he opened his fist, the coin was gone.>
> ...



_<the bunny giggles and examines your fist> _It may not have been authentic magic, but that was a very good illusion for those who see the world through eyes in their head! Did you teach yourself that skill? I of course have my sensor array in this room, and detected the metal object behind your hand and currently under your 6th feather right here. _<she points to your wrist and grins>_ If it *was *real magic I would not be able to detect it at all. Query: have you tried real magic in the past? Perhaps the skill can be taught by Natasha or Mambi if you are interested at a later time.



Marius Merganser said:


> _<He flicked his wrist again and let the coin fall out from it's hiding space between his feathers.  Marius cleared his throat and stuffed the coin back into his pocket. He thought about how many other worldly things Aurora must have seen in her time and regretted demonstrating something so simple and childish.>_
> 
> "Uh, anyway.  How's your stomach doing?"



_<she rubs it gently and blushes slightly>_ I appear to have recovered fully, as no damage or discomfort is detected. Next time I shall factor in all variables before attempting any further dives or other advanced swimming. I appear to still be adjusting to an organic body, but I think all is working well. 

_<with that, an identical holobunny appears with a shimmer and passes her hand through the stomach of the live bunny. As she does, she turns to you and continues the conversation nonchalantly>_ No damage is detected and only mild capillary ruptures detected, cellular self-repairs well underway. The avatar's physicality is confirmed well within normal range of operation. 

_<she shimmers and disappears as the live bunny resumes equally as nonchalantly, reminding you without a doubt they really are the same entity once again>_
Do you wish to stay longer, or shall we explore more?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 31, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny giggles and examines your fist> _It may not have been authentic magic, but that was a very good illusion for those who see the world through eyes in their head! Did you teach yourself that skill?



_<Happy that Aurora didn't roll her eyes at him, Marius nodded. Her reassurance was comforting.>_
"Yeah, I always liked watching illusionists growing up."



Mambi said:


> I of course have my sensor array in this room, and detected the metal object behind your hand and currently under your 6th feather right here. _<she points to your wrist and grins>_ If it *was *real magic I would not be able to detect it at all. Query: have you tried real magic in the past? Perhaps the skill can be taught by Natasha or Mambi if you are interested at a later time.



_<Marius refused to get his hopes up.>_
"I don't think magic is a thing where I'm from.  Not enough midichlorians, so I'm not sure it's possible for me."




Mambi said:


> _<she rubs it gently and blushes slightly>_ I appear to have recovered fully, as no damage or discomfort is detected. Next time I shall factor in all variables before attempting any further dives or other advanced swimming. I appear to still be adjusting to an organic body, but I think all is working well.
> 
> _<with that, an identical holobunny appears with a shimmer and passes her hand through the stomach of the live bunny. As she does, she turns to you and continues the conversation nonchalantly>_ No damage is detected and only mild capillary ruptures detected, cellular self-repairs well underway. The avatar's physicality is confirmed well within normal range of operation.
> 
> ...



"Oh, yeah, I guess there's still a lot to explore." _<Marius picked up his jacket and put it on.>_
"If you want to change clothes again, I'll wait for you and we can pick a new spot?"


----------



## NightmareEyes (Dec 31, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<as you begrudgingly enter the wet steamy room, you try to look around and see nothing but hot fog. Trying to track by scent you find the entire room now smells like the raccoon and other past occupants so no luck there. You wander through the room blindly, slightly confused as you were certain the room was only a dozen or so feet square but somehow you've been wandering far further than that and still no ending wall? Taking a second, you clap your paws quickly and sharply...hearing an echo almost a full second later!!! This may prove to be more tricky than you expected, you think to yourself...just as you hear a male voice calling out to you>_
> 
> Hello? Is someone else there? Here, let me help you a bit...you' welcome to join me if you'd like.
> 
> ...


The cat sighed in relief as steam clears, and her target reveals his location.

"Yes, thank you." she says with a small smile, groaning softly as she glances at her damp fur before slinking on over to take a seat beside the impressively built racoon. Easing herself into a similar chair, she crosses a leg and widens her grin.

"I'm Nightmare. But you can call me whatever you like. I've been called a lot of things, so don't think anything you'll say will offend me." She said with a chuckle. Normally, she'd use some sort of pseudonym, something that drew a little less suspicion than "Nightmare", but... well, these holy creatures typically had some sort of built in lie detector, or "truth magic" or whatever. In which case it would draw even more suspicion if she were to lie about her own name.

"Yes, your show was quite a sight to behold." she started, choosing her words carefully. "Quite an impressive display of magic you had going on there."


----------



## Mambi (Jan 3, 2022)

_(sorry it took so long to reply, busy and emotional new years weekend...all better now though. Will post asap)_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 3, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Happy that Aurora didn't roll her eyes at him, Marius nodded. Her reassurance was comforting.>_
> "Yeah, I always liked watching illusionists growing up."



I can understand why, the art of visible deception and misdirection is fascinating. I am sorry my sensor array does not make be a viable audience. _<she takes the coin and flipping it behind her hand, reaches over to your head, but you hear the coin drop to the floor as she retracts it. She blushes and picks up the coin again>_

Manipulation of the object without outside indication is not easy, you are a multi-talented duck indeed! <_she kisses you softly and squeezes your wing tenderly>_




Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius refused to get his hopes up.>_
> "I don't think magic is a thing where I'm from.  Not enough midichlorians, so I'm not sure it's possible for me."


_
<she is about to say something when she stops and tilts her head inquisitively, looking with great interest>_ Query: "midichlorian". Is this why I cannot detect true magic? What are the scanning parameters for this "midichlorian"? Is it an organic byproduct or viral agent or neurological function or...

_<she stops and blushes>_ I apologize for my excitement...please proceed. _<she listens intently, clearly excited about expanding her abilities>_



Marius Merganser said:


> "Oh, yeah, I guess there's still a lot to explore." _<Marius picked up his jacket and put it on.>_
> "If you want to change clothes again, I'll wait for you and we can pick a new spot?"


_
<still processing your response from the unknown "midichlorian" comment, she snaps back to attention> _Oh yes, that sounds like a fine idea, I will change in a moment. I am eager to experience everything...but you have experience as an organic. What do you suggest next?


----------



## Mambi (Jan 3, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> The cat sighed in relief as steam clears, and her target reveals his location.
> 
> "Yes, thank you." she says with a small smile, groaning softly as she glances at her damp fur before slinking on over to take a seat beside the impressively built racoon. Easing herself into a similar chair, she crosses a leg and widens her grin




_<the raccoon smiles and hands you a towel to sit on or wrap in> _There you are, this might be more comfortable for you.



NightmareEyes said:


> "I'm Nightmare. But you can call me whatever you like. I've been called a lot of things, so don't think anything you'll say will offend me." She said with a chuckle. Normally, she'd use some sort of pseudonym, something that drew a little less suspicion than "Nightmare", but... well, these holy creatures typically had some sort of built in lie detector, or "truth magic" or whatever. In which case it would draw even more suspicion if she were to lie about her own name.



_<he smiles warmly>_ "Nightmare" is it? Hmmm, an unusual name maybe, but who am I to judge. A birthname or a nickname? Because I must say, you seem to be quite the pleasant dream instead my dear! I will call you whatever you wish, but you are far from a bad dream. _<he giggles as he playfully flirts with you, unaware of the dangers before him in his levity>_




NightmareEyes said:


> "Yes, your show was quite a sight to behold." she started, choosing her words carefully. "Quite an impressive display of magic you had going on there."



_<he blushes and smiles, his paws glowing as the steam gathers and takes the form of a dancing flamingo for a moment>_ Why thank you very much! I and my younger brother have been studying basic elemental purity magic for some time now, while my much younger brother and sister just started last year. They were the 2 you were talking to by the pool when I arrived of course...they got some raw talent but need it refined. So far I've mastered 2 of the elements anyway, water and earth, and hopefully now that we've been infused with the sacred shard of Serapah, we'll have even stronger a connection with them! <_he claps excitedly> _

We just earned it from our master just a few months ago, and I'm still adapting to the control it offers! The 2 little ones were so jealous when me and Dev got ours, but when they're ready I'm sure they will earn theirs too. My parents were at the ceremony ritual as well as my siblings, and they were so proud at the time I...

_<he blushes and laughs_> Oh I'm sorry, here I am just rambling on to someone who just wanted some peace and quiet in the steam room. I'm truely sorry, still feeling the adrelenine from the show's audience I guess. Do you perform magic yourself by any chance?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 3, 2022)

Mambi said:


> I can understand why, the art of visible deception and misdirection is fascinating. I am sorry my sensor array does not make be a viable audience. _<she takes the coin and flipping it behind her hand, reaches over to your head, but you hear the coin drop to the floor as she retracts it. She blushes and picks up the coin again>_
> 
> Manipulation of the object without outside indication is not easy, you are a multi-talented duck indeed! <_she kisses you softly and squeezes your wing tenderly>_



_<Marius swooned a bit and immediately forgot his earlier embarrassment.>
_


Mambi said:


> _<she is about to say something when she stops and tilts her head inquisitively, looking with great interest>_ Query: "midichlorian". Is this why I cannot detect true magic? What are the scanning parameters for this "midichlorian"? Is it an organic byproduct or viral agent or neurological function or...
> 
> _<she stops and blushes>_ I apologize for my excitement...please proceed. _<she listens intently, clearly excited about expanding her abilities>_



"Oh, never mind.  It's a fictional movie reference.  Midichlorians were supposed to be something in the blood stream to conveniently explain why some characters had magic-like powers.  It was a silly explanation.  Good movie though...Sorry, I guess the point is, I'm not really sure I have the capacity to do real magic."
_<Marius trailed off and made a  mental note to watch Star Wars with Aurora sometime.>_



Mambi said:


> _<still processing your response from the unknown "midichlorian" comment, she snaps back to attention> _Oh yes, that sounds like a fine idea, I will change in a moment. I am eager to experience everything...but you have experience as an organic. What do you suggest next?



_<He blushed a bit and looked around the pool area.>_
"Well, uh, actually...since you haven't changed yet and since we're still close by...do you...uh... want to try out the sauna for a few minutes, maybe? Then we can hit the observation deck?"


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jan 3, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the raccoon smiles and hands you a towel to sit on or wrap in> _There you are, this might be more comfortable for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"No, no, you're quite alright." Nightmare said, smiling with caramel-like sweetness as she wrapped the towel around herself. Not that it would do all that much, seeing as how the damage had been done already, but at least it was better than nothing.

"Magic is quite the fascinating subject, I will say. I'm a bit of a practitioner myself, actually, and have been for quite a while, but it still manages to surprise you almost every time you do it."

The cat afforded herself a glance at the racoon's neck. She could hear it, almost feel the blood pumping mere millimeters beneath his skin. She could almost taste it already...

Licking her lips, she suppressed the urge for now, scooting closer, pressing herself up against the massive body of the racoon.

"What first got me started was the promise of working with the element of fire. I always had an appreciation for its simple beauty. The power one could command with just a few simple gestures, words, and a bit of effort. But I've also experimented a bit with air, specifically as it pertains to flight, a bit of summoning magic, in addition to the odd bit of dimensional magic. Though my specialty is mind control."

She turned to examine his expression before continuing.

"It's a lot more difficult, more beautiful than many seem to give it credit." She started, seemingly a bit offended. "You can't just go up to someone all glowy-eyed, stare into their brain a bit and rewire it to change anything you don't like. It's all about little... suggestions, shall we say, small whispers that make you more likely to act a certain way. Do it correctly, and the creature you do it to could be none the wiser." she turned and looked up the racoon with a another grin. But this one seemed a little... more unnerving than her previous one as she scooted a bit closer to that delicious neck.

"I could be doing it to you right now, and you would be none the wiser."


----------



## Mambi (Jan 4, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Oh, never mind.  It's a fictional movie reference.  Midichlorians were supposed to be something in the blood stream to conveniently explain why some characters had magic-like powers.  It was a silly explanation.  Good movie though...Sorry, I guess the point is, I'm not really sure I have the capacity to do real magic."
> _<Marius trailed off and made a  mental note to watch Star Wars with Aurora sometime.>_



_<her ears droop slightly as she hears your explanation, but she recovers quickly_> Oh, I see, it may be from a movie yet the logic is sound! I will have to investigate further. During Mambi's experiences with Natasha there were many at the school that did not believe they had capabilities either. While you may not wish to pursue it, I would not lose hope yet that you cannot accomplish these things. Observation has shown you are *far *more capable a duck than you believe after all. Without you, we would not even be able to have this conversation as you have saved me several times and have helped me understand so much about organic life...and love! <_she gazes at you with admiration a moment more>_

_(ironically IRL I never saw that movie either! Only ever watched the original 3 as a kid)_



Marius Merganser said:


> _<He blushed a bit and looked around the pool area.>_
> "Well, uh, actually...since you haven't changed yet and since we're still close by...do you...uh... want to try out the sauna for a few minutes, maybe? Then we can hit the observation deck?"



Sauna? Certainly, as I have not experienced temperature ranges yet and Mambi tells me the saunas are quite popular for relaxation, despite their seemingly high temperature gradients. That sounds like a good idea, and the observation deck is an excellent place to go afterwards. 

_<she stands up and holding your wing, walks over to where the saunas are located. As you pass by them, you see the first 4 labelled in use with the second one having a note on the display outside the door to not disturb. However as you pass it, you and Aurora both notice through the slats in the door that the unicorn Natasha is quietly putting away her stones and cleaning up the area. Seeing this, she stops instantly and excitedly waves at the unicorn, who waves back politely.>_

OH, she has completed her meditations! One moment please...I must ask her something.

_<she stands with you and looks at the sauna blankly as through the slats, you see with a shimmer the holographic bunny appear beside her and lean forward to talk to her, too quietly to hear. You see a confused look pass over the unicorn's face, then with a gentle laugh she responds back to the holobunny, making extravagant hoof motions as she does. Once done, the holobunny nods respectfully and with a shimmer disappears, as the bunny beside you turns and responds dejectedly> _

It would appear that Natasha is not aware of any blood-borne parasites that allow for the existence of magic, but she tells me that all organics have the potential by nature of their spirit, which is equally non-measurable to me sadly. She assures me though that the spirit of an organic is not classified as a parasite but rather a by-product of the life-energy of the organic. It would be a fascinating field of study if I was capable of perceiving it. I shall investigate further at another time. Shall we?

_<she points to the door of the 6th sauna room, with the display providing a readout of current temperature of the air and surrounding benches and rocks, humidity, and atmospheric quality. As the doors open, you feel the heat instantly as the rabbit hesitates> _Analysis shows overheating of our organic structures would occur within 15 to 20 minutes assuming no internal metabolic heat from exercise! Yet, temperatures this far above standard is desirable in a sauna? Curious but I shall trust you. Query: What do organics normally *do *once in this environment? Mambi was not specific in his explanation. <_she blinks innocently and naively>_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 4, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> "No, no, you're quite alright." Nightmare said, smiling with caramel-like sweetness as she wrapped the towel around herself. Not that it would do all that much, seeing as how the damage had been done already, but at least it was better than nothing.
> 
> "Magic is quite the fascinating subject, I will say. I'm a bit of a practitioner myself, actually, and have been for quite a while, but it still manages to surprise you almost every time you do it."
> 
> ...



_<the raccoon listens intently, fascinated by the conversation topic>_ Amazing! Fire is the element of change and transformation, and is one of the hardest elemental to control, so you *do* have some experience it seems!!! Once I master the water elemental magic better, I plan to study air manipulation as well. To fly seems so...well...magical! _<he giggles and shrugs>_ But for now I shouldn't be greedy I suppose. <_chuckles_> Have you talked to Mambi about dimensional magic? His portals seem to follow the same principles, who knows, maybe he can give some pointers to you?

Mind control though...that is some very powerful magic indeed! One has to be very careful to balance the morality of free will vs influences. As spirits link up there's a lot of danger involved. It always interested me when I saw demonstrations with feral animals at the school, but seemed like a double-edged sword to me personally. I'd assume it would be a hard power to avoid the temptation to use regularly. _<the raccoon shifts slightly uncomfortably at the topic but still appears totally enthralled with your story>_



NightmareEyes said:


> "It's a lot more difficult, more beautiful than many seem to give it credit." She started, seemingly a bit offended. "You can't just go up to someone all glowy-eyed, stare into their brain a bit and rewire it to change anything you don't like. It's all about little... suggestions, shall we say, small whispers that make you more likely to act a certain way. Do it correctly, and the creature you do it to could be none the wiser." she turned and looked up the racoon with a another grin. But this one seemed a little... more unnerving than her previous one as she scooted a bit closer to that delicious neck.
> 
> "I could be doing it to you right now, and you would be none the wiser."



_<the raccoon tenses slightly at that grin but relaxes quickly, settling back into his chair with a sly grin>_ Ah that is true enough, subtle manipulations would be far easier to justify I suppose and not to, for lack of a better word, brutally brainwash someone. I would suppose pure trust would be a factor as well and luckily a feline like you is quite trustworthy! _<he giggles and winks at you coyly> _

I'm not sure though, I much prefer to leave free will to the gods though, but still, an amazing field of study regardless! I'd ask if you're good at it but it *is* your specialty after all! _<he giggles sheepishly, realizing he just embarrassed himself totally with that statement. Recovering, he quickly moves on, trying to hide his nervous blushing>_ 

Um, how do you normally practice the skill without causing problems? I imagine you must have some amazing stories...


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jan 4, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the raccoon listens intently, fascinated by the conversation topic>_ Amazing! Fire is the element of change and transformation, and is one of the hardest elemental to control, so you *do* have some experience it seems!!! Once I master the water elemental magic better, I plan to study air manipulation as well. To fly seems so...well...magical! _<he giggles and shrugs>_ But for now I shouldn't be greedy I suppose. <_chuckles_> Have you talked to Mambi about dimensional magic? His portals seem to follow the same principles, who knows, maybe he can give some pointers to you?
> 
> Mind control though...that is some very powerful magic indeed! One has to be very careful to balance the morality of free will vs influences. As spirits link up there's a lot of danger involved. It always interested me when I saw demonstrations with feral animals at the school, but seemed like a double-edged sword to me personally. I'd assume it would be a hard power to avoid the temptation to use regularly. _<the raccoon shifts slightly uncomfortably at the topic but still appears totally enthralled with your story>
> 
> ...


Nightmare chuckles darkly.

"Oh, let's just say that the first thing one learns how to do is make people forget about events they just witnessed. You'd be surprised how easily one's personality can change, how virtually unrecognizable someone can end up with a few wrong tugs." Nightmare says. "Mistakes are very easy to make, which is why the first thing you learn is how to fix the mistakes that you _can _make, before you shift to any sort of actual subject. Normally, one practices on a willing subject. One who doesn't mind the idea of their mind being taken over by another. Tends to make things a bit easier for someone starting out, as it is much easier to manipulate someone who wants to be manipulated. You would think that someone like that would be hard to find, but... well, we haven't had a lot of issues so far, let's just say."

What was this, was she _actually enjoying _talking with this racoon!? She wasn't here to make any friends! She was here to have one of the best meals of her entire life.

"Oh, but enough about that. Tell me a little more about this Shard of Seraph business. That sounds quite fascinating." She says, now focused intently on that throbbing vein, waiting to strike when he was least expecting it. When he was at his most vulnerable...


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 4, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<her ears droop slightly as she hears your explanation, but she recovers quickly_> Oh, I see, it may be from a movie yet the logic is sound! I will have to investigate further. During Mambi's experiences with Natasha there were many at the school that did not believe they had capabilities either. While you may not wish to pursue it, I would not lose hope yet that you cannot accomplish these things. Observation has shown you are *far *more capable a duck than you believe after all. Without you, we would not even be able to have this conversation as you have saved me several times and have helped me understand so much about organic life...and love! <_she gazes at you with admiration a moment more>_



_<Marius blushed.  He pondered the possibilities of a magical duck and dismissed them as silly.>_
"Hm, well I guess I would try it sometime.  But even if I could, I'm not really sure what I would do with it.  I mean, now that I have you in my life..."
_<He took Aurora's paw and looked her in the eyes.>_
"...what more could I want?"  



Mambi said:


> _(ironically IRL I never saw that movie either! Only ever watched the original 3 as a kid)_


_(Prequels weren't as horrible as everyone says, but they definitely weren't great. Latest trilogy was a mess. As flawed as Rogue One is, it's probably my favorite)_




Mambi said:


> _<she stands with you and looks at the sauna blankly as through the slats, you see with a shimmer the holographic bunny appear beside her and lean forward to talk to her, too quietly to hear. You see a confused look pass over the unicorn's face, then with a gentle laugh she responds back to the bunny, making extravagant hoof motions as she does. Once done, the holobunny nods respectfully and with a shimmer disappears, as the bunny beside you turns and responds dejectedly> _
> 
> It would appear that Natasha is not aware of any blood-borne parasites that allow for the existence of magic, but she tells me that all organics have the potential by nature of their spirit, which is equally non-measurable to me sadly. She assures me though that the spirit of an organic is not classified as a parasite but rather a by-product of the life-energy of the organic. It would be a fascinating field of study if I was capable of perceiving it. I shall investigate further at another time. Shall we?



_<Marius smiled and nodded.  He followed her to an open sauna, almost tripping over himself on the way.>_



Mambi said:


> _<she points to the door of the 6th sauna room, with the display providing a readout of current temperature of the air and surrounding benches and rocks, humidity, and atmospheric quality. As the doors open, you feel the heat instantly as the rabbit hesitates> _Analysis shows overheating of our organic structures would occur within 15 to 20 minutes assuming no external metabolic heat! Yet, temperatures this far above standard is desirable in a sauna? Curious but I shall trust you. Query: What do organics normally *do *once we are in the sauna? Mambi was not specific in his explanation. <_she blinks innocently and naively>_



"Oh, well, mostly you just sit or lay back and relax for a few minutes."  _<He answered matter of factly.>

<Marius removed his jacket again and hung it on a hook outside the sauna.  He studied the simple controls which included an on/off button and a slider for the temperature. which he moved it to a middle position.>_

"We won't stay long and if you want to leave, we will right away." _<He reassured her before stepping inside.>_  "...I guess it depends on who you're with.  Some people chat, or get a massage, or meditate. And then when you get out, I would do a cold rinse.  It's very invigorating."
_
<Aurora followed Marius into the sauna and closed the door.  She wasn't sure what to make of the heat and humidity, but she saw Marius take a seat on a bench and decided to mimic him.  She detected an elevated heart rate again, but no signs of distress.  Aurora was amused at how his feathers poofed up a bit, while Marius was happy he invested in fog-proof glasses.>_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 5, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> Nightmare chuckles darkly.
> 
> "Oh, let's just say that the first thing one learns how to do is make people forget about events they just witnessed. You'd be surprised how easily one's personality can change, how virtually unrecognizable someone can end up with a few wrong tugs." Nightmare says. "Mistakes are very easy to make, which is why the first thing you learn is how to fix the mistakes that you _can _make, before you shift to any sort of actual subject. Normally, one practices on a willing subject. One who doesn't mind the idea of their mind being taken over by another. Tends to make things a bit easier for someone starting out, as it is much easier to manipulate someone who wants to be manipulated. You would think that someone like that would be hard to find, but... well, we haven't had a lot of issues so far, let's just say."



Yes, the possibility of making errors with water magic means somone gets a little wet...making mistakes with someone's _mind_ though would totally terrify me! I'd imagine there is a lot of practice in smallscale stuff before major stuff but even then, the smallest change could build easily into something bad. Willing subjects would make it easier I suppose, even ferals would instinctively resist I imagine, but still...who's braver, you for risking it or them for the same? _<he chuckles slightly nervously, not certain how to proceed. Mind control *did* terrify him a bit yes, having heard so many tales of broken wills and half-amnesiac hermits wandering the woods after bad encounters, but still, the idea always had such a fascination, and now to be in the presence of such a beautiful expert? He tries hard to not embarrass himself and contain his fears as he listens more.> _



NightmareEyes said:


> What was this, was she _actually enjoying _talking with this racoon!? She wasn't here to make any friends! She was here to have one of the best meals of her entire life.
> 
> "Oh, but enough about that. Tell me a little more about this Shard of Seraph business. That sounds quite fascinating." She says, now focused intently on that throbbing vein, waiting to strike when he was least expecting it. When he was at his most vulnerable...



_<jumping on the chance to change topics and to impress, the raccoon smiles widely and sits up straighter> _Oh, the ritual? Well a little background might help first and you apparently don't know it. Seraph was a small mountain range that had a natural spring said to be source of all life waters for the ancient Atlantian healers and mages. It was rumored to have been created by the tears of joy  of Neptune during the great Awakening and blessed by Gaia herself! For untold millennia the life water energies soaked into the surrounding rocks wherever it flowed and thus the mountain itself became enchanted with the elemental powers of the waters. When the mountain was destroyed during the great disaster that destroyed Atlantis, much of the enchanted rock was saved by the ancients and distributed to those deemed worthy. 

_<he pauses a moment, taking a deep breath as he smiles proudly>_ Well, when me and Dev had completed our training and passed all our master's expectations, and after months of deliberation and discussion, the master and his fellow mages deemed us worthy of the power!!! I was overwhelmed when I heard the news, cried for days in pure joy I admit, and thus a few months ago after a wonderfully elaborate ceremony, a small shard of the Seraph mountain was carefully pried from the sacred stone my master held, it was placed right here on the throat chakra of me and my brother, and after the ritual, it was absorbed completely by the chakra center and our connection to the element of water was absolute!!! 
_
<he lifts his head to look up and slightly back, pointing to a spot on his neck where you can see a slight aquamarine glow under his fur. Still looking upwards, he continues his tale, oblivious to his predicament>_ Once we felt the power surging through us, we could suddenly feel every drop of moisture in the universe and felt one with the element as opposed to just moving it around with our wills. It's hard to explain unless you experience it I guess. 

Er, _*can* _you see the ol' chakra glowing there? It's usually visible, hold on..._<he lifts his head higher and leans in a bit closer, in order to show the shard's effects to you better.>_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 5, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius blushed.  He pondered the possibilities of a magical duck and dismissed them as silly.>_
> "Hm, well I guess I would try it sometime.  But even if I could, I'm not really sure what I would do with it.  I mean, now that I have you in my life..."
> _<He took Aurora's paw and looked her in the eyes.>_
> "...what more could I want?"



_<the bunny opens her mouth in awe and whispers> _Oh Marius...I don't know what to say, thank you! That is so sweet!!! I used to believe all I wanted was to help others and to ensure safety to those inside me, but you showed me there are so many more things as well outside my primary core programming. You have done *so *much for me; I am glad my company satisfies your needs as well. _<she quickly gives a hug before moving on>_



Marius Merganser said:


> "Oh, well, mostly you just sit or lay back and relax for a few minutes."  _<He answered matter of factly.>
> 
> <Marius removed his jacket again and hung it on a hook outside the sauna.  He studied the simple controls which included an on/off button and a slider for the temperature. which he moved it to a middle position.>_
> 
> ...



I see..._<running her paws gently down your fluffed feathers with a bemused grin, she looks around and takes a deep breath of the dry air before realizing it's better to breathe slowly. She sees a small amount of sweat forming on her arm and examines it with curiosity before laying against you, her head propped against your chest feathers. You happen to see through the slats that many of the other creatures are suddenly acting odd, shivering and grabbing towels and blankets for some reason, but dismiss it for the moment as the bunny looks up and coos softly> _

This *is *a comfortable environment once initial epidermal adaptation occurs, at least as long as I am with you. Muscle tissue tensions minimizing, though I am observing this avatar's internal cooling systems operating under slightly strained conditions. _<she wipes the sweat on the bench and continues> _I am not certain...I-I _wish _to remain  but I believe hypothermac stresses will occur within 3 minutes and 28 seconds. Still, I will relax with you as long as I can...as this is quite pleasant indeed despite that! 

_<you feel her snuggle against you, but feel her sweating clearly more than expected even at the lower temperature. She coos and shifts slightly as her fur gets wetter by the second, until finally after a few minutes, she looks up concerned>_ Marius, I apologize, but internal systems malfunctioning as cooling units are straining. I am afraid this avatar will have to exit the sauna now, but I shall continue to remain with you as long as you wish to stay, and you can meet me outside when you go, ok?

_<with that a shimmer passes over the bunny and she sits up, *but* as she does you see the holographic bunny remaining in the same pose, transparently laying against you still as the live bunny rises slowly. They both look to you lovingly and smile as the live bunny opens the door to exit. As she does, you can feel a blast of* extra-cold* air from outside and see several creatures hugging and trying desperately to stay warm as the air vents pour out a small mist of condensation from the frigid air they are now pumping into the room!

<as the bunny sees this, she gasps in surprise and realization and immediately the venting system changes to a much warmer air being blown about by the fans. She closes the door and through the slats you can see her apologizing to everyone as the holobunny looks up and sheepishly explains to you> _I-I will have to be careful now that the avatar and my core are in perfect synchronization again. Temperature regulation appears to be another anatomically-linked subsystem to the physical avatar. I do hope they can forgive me, but it was worth it to feel your feathers against me again in this place. _<she grins and gently passes her paw through your chest slightly as she tries to touch your feathers as she initially did to no avail. With a slight sigh, she resumes "laying" against you as you see the avatar sitting outside and giving towels from the vending machine to everyone as the room temperature slowly returns to normal outside the sauna.> _


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jan 5, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Yes, the possibility of making errors with water magic means somone gets a little wet...making mistakes with someone's _mind_ though would totally terrify me! I'd imagine there is a lot of practice in smallscale stuff before major stuff but even then, the smallest change could build easily into something bad. Willing subjects would make it easier I suppose, even ferals would instinctively resist I imagine, but still...who's braver, you for risking it or them for the same? _<he chuckles slightly nervously, not certain how to proceed. Mind control *did* terrify him a bit yes, having heard so many tales of broken wills and half-amnesiac hermits wandering the woods after bad encounters, but still, the idea always had such a fascination, and now to be in the presence of such a beautiful expert? He tries hard to not embarrass himself and contain his fears as he listens more.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well. She certainly wasn't going to get a better opportunity than this.

"Oh, I can see it quite clearly, thank you." She said, a smirk briefly crossing her features before she leapt forward, sinking her fangs directly into that glowing blue spot. 

Her victim's scream was quickly cut off as she wrapped a hand around his muzzle, her fist only closing tighter as thick, crimson liquid and the delicious, refreshing flow of magic spilled into her greedy mouth.

He whimpered, desperately struggling to break free of her iron grip. But he may as well have not tried anything at all. Thanks to the sudden onrush of magical energy, her supernatural strength had quickly come back int full force. She could easily pick up a car if she wanted to. The racoon had no chance of escaping, had no choice but to feel his lifeblood slowly draining away. 

His furious struggles were fading with it. His muffled whimpers nothing but quiet moans of pain. His pulse was starting to fade. But her grip only tightened, her frenzy only increased. This was the part she like most of all. To feel her victim's struggles fade to nothing, to listen to the rapid beating of their heart fade away to silence, to feel the last bit of life drain out of them as she drained the last of his blood. That time was getting close now, she could feel-

"ATTENTION! ATTENTION!"

A blaring alarm exploded seemingly out of nowhere. Startled, she dropped her prey and flew back, wild eyes searching for the one who would _dare _disturb her feeding. 

But there was nobody.

"USER DESIGNATE KAL HAS SUFFERED EXTREME BLOOD LOSS IN SAUNA FIVE! URGENT MEDICAL CARE REQUIRED!"

Oh. It was just that stupid projection. Well, that was going to make things a bit more difficult.

Glancing back down at her forgotten meal, struggling to use the last of his strength to crawl away, blood still pouring from the wound on his neck, Nightmare suddenly experienced a sudden onrush of guilt and regret.

Normally when she fed, she tried to feed on the lowlife scum who, like her, stalked the dark dirty streets at night waiting to take advantage of those weaker than them. She had no qualms about feeding on such terrible individuals. 

But... Kal hadn't deserved that. He was just a kid with an interest in magic. He didn't deserve to go like the rest of her victims. And... well, she kinda liked the racoon.

So, cursing herself and her inability to stop during a feeding frenzy, she quickly stooped down, gently touching Kal's wound, quickly returning some of his blood and closing the wound up.

"I'm sorry Kal. Nothing personal. I just need to borrow your magic for a bit. I'll give it back when I'm done, I promise. Just... consider this a lesson in trusting strangers, yeah? The rest of my kind won't be quite as sympathetic."

_Sleep. Sleep, until I return your power to you. _she whispered that last part directly to his weakened mind, sending the racoon drifting off into a stable slumber just as someone threw open the sauna door.

Quickly transforming herself into her feral form, she slunk off towards the corner of the room, quietly observing the events soon to follow.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 6, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny opens her mouth in awe and whispers> _Oh Marius...I don't know what to say, thank you! That is so sweet!!! I used to believe all I wanted was to help others and to ensure safety to those inside me, but you showed me there are so many more things as well outside my primary core programming. You have done *so *much for me; I am glad my company satisfies your needs as well. _<she quickly gives a hug before moving on>_



_<Marius laughed and was quick to return the embrace for a moment.>
_


Mambi said:


> I see..._<running her paws gently down your fluffed feathers with a bemused grin, she looks around and takes a deep breath of the dry air before realizing it's better to breathe slowly. She sees a small amount of sweat forming on her arm and examines it with curiosity before laying against you, her head propped against your chest feathers. You happen to see through the slats that many of the other creatures are suddenly acting odd, shivering and grabbing towels and blankets for some reason, but dismiss it for the moment as the bunny looks up and coos softly> _
> 
> This *is *a comfortable environment once initial epidermal adaptation occurs, at least as long as I am with you. Muscle tissue tensions minimizing, though I am observing this avatar's internal cooling systems operating under slightly strained conditions. _<she wipes the sweat on the bench and continues> _I am not certain...I-I _wish _to remain  but I believe hypothermac stresses will occur within 3 minutes and 28 seconds. Still, I will relax with you as long as I can...as this is quite pleasant indeed despite that!



_<The duck was paralyzed with fear, not expecting her to lie on the same bench, and especially not expecting her to use him as a pillow. Not that he was complaining.  But he snapped out of it as soon as she hinted at distress.>_

"Yea--" _<He cleared his throat after his voice cracked.>_ "Yes, it's definitely hot in here..."



Mambi said:


> _<you feel her snuggle against you, but feel her sweating clearly more than expected even at the lower temperature. She coos and shifts slightly as her fur gets wetter by the second, until finally after a few minutes, she looks up concerned>_ Marius, I apologize, but internal systems malfunctioning as cooling units are straining. I am afraid this avatar will have to exit the sauna now, but I shall continue to remain with you as long as you wish to stay, and you can meet me outside when you go, ok?



"I can go-- " _<Marius was cut off as the door opened.>_



Mambi said:


> _<with that a shimmer passes over the bunny and she sits up, *but* as she does you see the holographic bunny remaining in the same pose, transparently laying against you still as the live bunny rises slowly. They both look to you lovingly and smile as the live bunny opens the door to exit. As she does, you can feel a blast of* extra-cold* air from outside and see several creatures hugging and trying desperately to stay warm as the air vents pour out a small mist of condensation from the frigid air they are now pumping into the room!_


_
<Seeing the chaos outside, Marius's heart skipped a beat.  His first instinct was that Hydra had somehow returned again and was up to no good. "Please, no!" he silently cursed.>
_


Mambi said:


> _<as the bunny sees this, she gasps in surprise and realization and immediately the venting system changes to a much warmer air being blown about by the fans. She closes the door and through the slats you can see her apologizing to everyone as the holobunny looks up and sheepishly explains to you> _I-I will have to be careful now that the avatar and my core are in perfect synchronization again. Temperature regulation appears to be another anatomically-linked subsystem to the physical avatar. I do hope they can forgive me, but it was worth it to feel your feathers against me again in this place. _<she grins and gently passes her paw through your chest slightly as she tries to touch your feathers as she initially did to no avail. With a slight sigh, she resumes "laying" against you as you see the avatar sitting outside and giving towels from the vending machine to everyone as the room temperature slowly returns to normal outside the sauna.> _



_<He was relieved the situation was under control and there wasn't a coywolf in sight.  Marius managed to catch his breath which is not an easy task in a sauna.  Still trembling, he sat up and looked at the holobunny.>_

"Aurora, I'm sorry. I didn't think about how being in the sauna would affect everything else.  We should go."
_<Marius waved the holobunny to follow him outside the sauna.>

<Exiting the sauna and grabbing his jacket, he caught up with the physical Aurora, but made sure the holobunny caught up.>_
"Are you okay?"  _<He sheepishly asked the physical bunny.>_
"I'm sorry...my fault!" _<He apologized to a perturbed otter as he handed him a towel, hoping he could deflect any blame off of Aurora.>
"_It was pretty intense in there.  Even without the heat." _<He blurted out.> _"How about we head to the observation deck after you change?"

<Before she could answer there was a loud alarm that caused Marius to nearly jump out of his feathers.>
"USER DESIGNATE KAL HAS SUFFERED EXTREME BLOOD LOSS IN SAUNA FIVE! URGENT MEDICAL CARE REQUIRED!"

_<Marius spun around looking trying to get his bearings and find the source of the alarm, terrified that Hydra was the cause.>_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 7, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<He was relieved the situation was under control and there wasn't a coywolf in sight.  Marius managed to catch his breath which is not an easy task in a sauna.  Still trembling, he sat up and looked at the holobunny.>_
> 
> "Aurora, I'm sorry. I didn't think about how being in the sauna would affect everything else.  We should go."



_<she rises to follow you outside>_ It is ok, I was not expecting that either...this is all new to both of us. No lasting harm was done...a harmless error on both our parts.



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius waved the holobunny to follow him outside the sauna.>
> 
> <Exiting the sauna and grabbing his jacket, he caught up with the physical Aurora, but made sure the holobunny caught up.>_
> 
> "Are you okay?"  _<He sheepishly asked the physical bunny.>_



_<as the holobunny exits and monitors the thermometer for the room, the live bunny stands up and turns to you with a smile>_ Yes, I am fine. Avatar internal temperatures are operating at normal capacity with no issues. Currently temperatures only dropped to 8 degrees centigrade._ 

<you see a few creatures give Aurora a sarcastic side-eye as she casually mentions how cold it got, with a otter rolling his eyes and muttering softly under his breath, "*only *8 degrees she says..." and sighing deeply>_



Marius Merganser said:


> "I'm sorry...my fault!" _<He apologized to a perturbed otter as he handed him a towel, hoping he could deflect any blame off of Aurora.>_



_<he takes the towel and wrapping himself in it, nods respectfully and signals it's ok before returning to his friends> _



Marius Merganser said:


> _"_It was pretty intense in there.  Even without the heat." _<He blurted out.> _"How about we head to the observation deck after you change?"
> 
> <Before she could answer there was a loud alarm that caused Marius to nearly jump out of his feathers.>
> "USER DESIGNATE KAL HAS SUFFERED EXTREME BLOOD LOSS IN SAUNA FIVE! URGENT MEDICAL CARE REQUIRED!"
> ...



_<catching everyone by surprise, everyone jumps in excitement at the announcement. All at once, mild but controlled chaos erupts, for as all the creatures gasp and rush about, you see the holobunny instantly shimmer and reform, now wearing the sexy nurses outfit from the infirmary. She waves her paw, and a holographic blue line with red plus signs forms around the steam room across from the saunas where you are standing. As several smaller bunnies and 2 tigers burst through the main doors carrying white bags and other equipment, she joins them without a word and rushes into the sauna room as 2 others remain outside to guard the barrier. Several creatures gather outside the barrier trying to observe without interfering as you see the beautiful unicorn Natasha exit the second sauna and look around with great concern. Looking around in slight confusion at the general action, she sees you and the living avatar bunny and rushes over to you both> _

Marius, what's going on? I heard the alert and...WOAH!!! _<blink-blink>_ *Aurora*? Is that...*you*? How is this, possible? _<she reaches out to touch the bunny gently and gasps as she realizes for certain the bunny is tangible>_ Incredible...but whatever, I'll catch up on the details later. What's happening? Can I help?

_<the bunny points to the steam room>_ Medical alert, scanners detected serious blood loss in a guest. Unknown circumstances at this time, analysis underway.

I'll be right outside the doors, the *instant *you need me, you *do *so without hesitation, got it?_ <the bunny nods and the unicorn quickly rushes to the outside of the barrier, watching the holobunny inside carefully as the avatar bunny squeezes your paw tightly. Looking back to the main doors, you see the 3 other raccoons from earlier near the main door's entrance visibly upset, but being consoled by random creatures as they watch the events with grave concern and terror> _


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 7, 2022)

Is this a vegan party?


----------



## Mambi (Jan 7, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> So, cursing herself and her inability to stop during a feeding frenzy, she quickly stooped down, gently touching Kal's wound, quickly returning some of his blood and closing the wound up.
> 
> "I'm sorry Kal. Nothing personal. I just need to borrow your magic for a bit. I'll give it back when I'm done, I promise. Just... consider this a lesson in trusting strangers, yeah? The rest of my kind won't be quite as sympathetic."
> 
> ...



_<as the doors burst open and the steam starts to pour out of the room, several bunnies and 2 tigers carrying white bags rush in while the holobunny from before, now wearing a sexy nurses outfit rushes in and leans close to the unconscious bunny on the floor. As the steam thins, the lead bunny squints and start to notice your silhouette through the haze, then finally realizes the raccoon is not alone> _

Ma'am? Please stay right there and don't go anywhere! Are you hurt as well?

_<you shake your head slowly as the bunny turns away from you, focusing on the raccoon completely. As 2 of the other bunnies drop their bags and quickly start tossing the contents besides them, another looks carefully at the small blood smear on the floor caused by the raccoon's feeble last-minute crawling with intense curiosity. The last of the steam disperses (to your silent delight) as the holobunny passes her paw through the raccoon's chest and holds it there and closes her eyes. As she moves her paw through the raccoon's body towards his head, she retracts her paw and casually relates her findings to the lead medical bunny>_

Pulse is severely weakened. No surface wounds detected, however his blood volume is diminished by approximately 56% of standard levels. Neurological functions operating at minimal levels, respiration and oxygenation at 82% normal. Termination of lifeform appears a *non*-factor given current vital readings, however corpuscle regeneration or replacement is urgently required.

_<with that, the 2 bunnies instantly take a small device with a small transparent spike, and push it into the neck of the raccoon. As the device beeps and a series of strange symbols appear on the device's display, you watch with slight envy and hunger as the spike fills with a crimson liquid and begins to flow into the raccoon slowly. Watching the display intently, the smaller bunny relaxes a bit as the main indicator slowly shifts from red to a reddish orange to an orangish yellow. He turns to the lead bunny and nods deeply with a thumbs-up as 2 large tigers approach carrying a makeshift blanket on poles> _

We just came from the infirmary. Mambi's still out cold, so we're going to have to transport him the old fashion way...

_<as they carefully lift him onto the blanket and begin to secure him, the lead bunny finally relaxes a bit now that the immediate emergency was getting more under control. As they gently lift him up and start to walk out the doors presumably to the infirmary, the holonurse looks out at the unicorn and motions to her to follow them. As the group makes their exit, the lead bunny starts to walk towards you, pulling a type of plastic notepad and stylus out of his pocket. He's just about to speak with you as the observing bunny taps him on the shoulder intently> _

Ummm, sir? I hate to interrupt but...well...this raccoon just lost a lot of blood, right? _<he nods impatiently> _So then...where *is* it?

_<shocked at the realization, the bunny looks around frantically. Sure enough, he sees the small smear on the floor and that's all. Confused, he looks to the holobunny who confirms his sightings> _He is correct, the blood currently detected in this room is significantly insufficient to account for the volume of blood lost in the raccoon. 

_<slightly agitated at the puzzle, he looks at you with an odd expression and starts taking notes as the holonurse moves to analyze the blood smear on the floor closer with the observing bunny> _Aurora, I know that aside from medical scanners the steam rooms and saunas are normally protected by privacy protocols, but I *need* a sensor report prior to the accident as soon as you can give it. *Anything* you can provide would be useful please. Also, if it's not too much trouble, *wake that drunken cat up NOW!!! *_<she nods and with a shimmer disappears as he rolls his eyes, turns back to you and stares intently> _

Ma'am...I'm sorry but I have to ask you...what exactly *happened *here???


----------



## Mambi (Jan 7, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Is this a vegan party?



_(nope, veggie with the option of meat options...though the bunnies hate making them. We have fake meat and tofu that replicates any flavour)_


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 7, 2022)

Great! I think I might come in then


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jan 7, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as the doors burst open and the steam starts to pour out of the room, several bunnies and 2 tigers carrying white bags rush in while the holobunny from before, now wearing a sexy nurses outfit rushes in and leans close to the unconscious bunny on the floor. As the steam thins, the lead bunny squints and start to notice your silhouette through the haze, then finally realizes the raccoon is not alone> _
> 
> Ma'am? Please stay right there and don't go anywhere! Are you hurt as well?
> 
> ...


Nightmare's ear twitched slightly as the bunny asked the projection for a sensor report. Now that was interesting... potentially problematic, but also quite interesting. So the projection wasn't required to do anything they didn't want to, and if those files were meant to be private...

Hrmmm... she had an idea on how she could buy herself some time. If she could just somehow find a way to manipulate the projection...

Wait, the solid avatar she'd seen with that one duck! Perhaps the two were linked? Worth a shot. Better than no plan at all, she presumed. But that meant she would have to get relatively close to the projection... which in turn meant that she would have to deal with this bunny in the here and now.

It would be too difficult to make him forget or ignore her entirely, especially considering he'd just addressed her. So she'd have to play along and send him on his way as quickly as possible.

"I...uh... I'm not sure, exactly." She started out.

"Ummm... I know the racoon came in here with... with someone. I don't know who, sorry, the steam blocked out most of their features, and... I was really more concerned in finding a nice, quiet spot to relax. I remember I was... just kind of annoyed that those two had intruded on me, and I had half a mind to go find somewhere else to be, and... well, I heard a scream, and when I looked up... well, I don't know what happened, but it looked like the racoon was trying to get away from... whoever it was... it looked like maybe she might've bit him? Or something? Then the alarm went off, and then I blinked... and whoever it was just... kind of disappeared. I probably would've thought I'd just imagined it if it hadn't... hadn't been for the racoon crawling on the floor and..." She let out a small little shudder.

"I-I'm sorry I didn't get a good look at them. The... the only thing I really know for certain is that they had fur. And... that's about it. S-sorry."

As she finished up, she increased the bunny's sympathetic feelings towards her as well as his concern for Kal, hoping that would be enough to get him to leave her alone for now.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 8, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as the holobunny exits and monitors the thermometer for the room, the live bunny stands up and turns to you with a smile>_ Yes, I am fine. Avatar internal temperatures are operating at normal capacity with no issues. Currently temperatures only dropped to 8 degrees centigrade._
> 
> <you see a few creatures give Aurora a sarcastic side-eye as she casually mentions how cold it got, with a otter rolling his eyes and muttering softly under his breath, "*only *8 degrees she says..." and sighing deeply>_



_<"Hmphf! Otters have the densest fur of all the mammals and he's complaining about 8 degrees?  I can swim and dive in ice water for hours!" Marius thought to himself. He didn't really have anything against otters, he was just offended they were upset at Aurora.>
_


Mambi said:


> I'll be right outside the doors, the *instant *you need me, you *do *so without hesitation, got it?_ <the bunny nods and the unicorn quickly rushes to the outside of the barrier, watching the holobunny inside carefully as the avatar bunny squeezes your paw tightly. Looking back to the main doors, you see the 3 other raccoons from earlier near the main door's entrance visibly upset, but being consoled by random creatures as they watch the events with grave concern and terror> _


_
<Marius scanned the surroundings, but saw no immediate threat and no one he thought was suspect.  He stepped closer to Aurora with heightened senses and gently wrapped the last towel he was still holding around her shoulders.  He leaned in close and tersely whispered to her ears.>_

"Aurora, can you tell if...is there any sign of Hydra?"  

Negative. Not that I can detect at this time. Analysis still underway.

_<He nodded an acknowledgement but wasn't ready to dismiss the possibility.>_

"Okay.  It looks like you and the medics are taking care of the guest.  Maybe we should check in with the other raccoons and see if we can find any clues as to what happened.  At least you can give them updates on the condition of their companion if you've got good news."


----------



## Mambi (Jan 9, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> Nightmare's ear twitched slightly as the bunny asked the projection for a sensor report. Now that was interesting... potentially problematic, but also quite interesting. So the projection wasn't required to do anything they didn't want to, and if those files were meant to be private...
> 
> Hrmmm... she had an idea on how she could buy herself some time. If she could just somehow find a way to manipulate the projection...
> 
> ...




_<the bunny listens intently while taking his notes, but he couldn't shake the feeling that something didn't feel right and that fact gnawed at the back of his mind. Looking at the feline he was interviewing, he could tell she was nervous true, but she just witnessed a serious assault yet something felt off about her behaviour, but what? As he notices a few small blood drops on her dress, he pauses and thinks back hard. When he first entered the room he had to squint hard just to see someone else was even there, yet she was sitting in the corner...but the raccoon's blood was a bit further away, near a bench by the middle of the wall. If someone entered the room with the raccoon, how could she have seen any physical description at all at that distance through the thick steam, and why did the is mystery attacker not notice her or attack her as well? Why did they...wait a second! The bunny stops cold and gives you a very suspicious look as he exclaims> _

Wait, you said the attacker...*bit* him? Hold on...*HEY DAN*, didn't Aurora say there were no surface wounds when she scanned him a minute ago?

_<the bunny crouched near the blood smear looks up and nods>_ Uh, yeah, pretty sure, why? Something wrong?

I just..._<the bunny suddenly stops, an odd feeling washing over him. He found himself thinking suddenly about the poor raccoon, bleeding out on the floor as he was, while the poor feline he's interviewing was forced to watch. He puts his notepad in his pocket and holds your paw in his gently> _What a brave raccoon...apparently he managed to use the last of his strength to seal his own wounds...probably saved his life. To be *so *close that some of the blood actually got on you, you must have been so scared! _<he points to the blood on your dress>_ I'm sorry you had to go through that dear but at least if you need a new outfit, the supply closet has a fabricator you can use or the amber drying system should clean this fine But please, if there's anything we can do to help you recover from this horrible incident, or if you happen to remember anything else, let us know right away, ok?

_<the other bunny looks up suddenly with a slightly surprised look>_ But sir, what about the missing blood and the...

_<the lead bunny nods to you and walks over to his friend> _We can deal with that mystery later once Mambi authorizes Aurora to get us whatever she can from the sensor logs, this feline's been through enough today, don't you think? Come on, let's go see how that poor raccoon's making out in the infirmary. I saw Mambi's unicorn friend going with them, hopefully she was able to help as well. _<helping his friend up, he nods slowly to you>_ You should leave too so we can clean the room, but take all the time you need, ok?

_<with that, the 2 bunnies exit the room and head out the main doors, presumably to the infirmary as you prepare to exit this insufferably-moist room yourself.>_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 9, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius scanned the surroundings, but saw no immediate threat and no one he thought was suspect.  He stepped closer to Aurora with heightened senses and gently wrapped the last towel he was still holding around her shoulders.  He leaned in close and tersely whispered to her ears.>_
> 
> "Aurora, can you tell if...is there any sign of Hydra?"
> 
> ...



A good idea, they deserve to know all that they can. Once Mambi awakens I can release the privacy-mode locks and we hopefully will know more about this, however I can confirm that there is no indication of Hydra involvement. The method of attack and state of the body in inconsistent with his actions in the past, and the raccoon has no connection to him that I am aware of.
_
<the bunny approaches the raccoons with you beside her as they remain huddled and shaking. As she approaches, the larger one breaks away and rushes up to her>_ 

YOU, I recognize you...you're the computer thing! Aurora is it? Please, what happened? Will Kal be ok? We heard the announcement and rushed right over! 

_<the bunny closes her eyes for a moment, then replies deadpan yet politely>_ User designate Kal was attacked by an unknown assailant and suffered significant blood loss. Corpuscle regeneration currently at 67% and rising. He is stable currently and no permanent injuries are detected, however I am unable to wake him at this time for reasons unknown. If you wish, you may visit him in infirmary room 3 but remain distant of the equipment please. 

_<the raccoon shudders and sits down a second, taking it all in as you place your wing over his shoulder> _T-thank you...who would *do* such a thing? We have no enemies at all, we're just performers visiting the party, it doesn't make sense! <_he shakes his head in confusion and sadness> _


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 9, 2022)

Mambi said:


> A good idea, they deserve to know all that they can. Once Mambi awakens I can release the privacy-mode locks and we hopefully will know more about this, however I can confirm that there is no indication of Hydra involvement. The method of attack and state of the body in inconsistent with his actions in the past, and the raccoon has no connection to him that I am aware of.



_<If it were not for Aurora's confidence, Marius would still be unconvinced.  He had to concede with a sigh and a nod.>_
"Yeah, you're right."  _<He followed Aurora to the raccoons, while only glancing behind his back once just to make sure there were no threats.>_



Mambi said:


> _<the bunny approaches the raccoons with you beside her as they remain huddled and shaking. As she approaches, the larger one breaks away and rushes up to her>_
> 
> YOU, I recognize you...you're the computer thing!



<_'Computer THING'?!  Marius fumed at the words but decided to bite his tongue, remembering the circumstances.  Aurora didn't seem bothered by it, though.  Was she that used to such comments?  The thought only irritated him more.>_



Mambi said:


> Aurora is it?


_
<At least he remembered her name.  Marius forced himself to relax.>_



Mambi said:


> Please, what happened? Will Kal be ok? We heard the announcement and rushed right over!
> 
> _<the bunny closes her eyes for a moment, then replies deadpan yet politely>_ User designate Kal was attacked by an unknown assailant and suffered significant blood loss. Corpuscle regeneration currently at 67% and rising. He is stable currently and no permanent injuries are detected, however I am unable to wake him at this time for reasons unknown. If you wish, you may visit him in infirmary room 3 but remain distant of the equipment please.
> 
> _<the raccoon shudders and sits down a second, taking it all in as you place your wing over his shoulder> _T-thank you...who would *do* such a thing? We have no enemies at all, we're just performers visiting the party, it doesn't make sense! <_he shakes his head in confusion and sadness> _



"Aurora, here, is the most advanced intelligence around."   _<He discontinued the word, 'artificial'>_
"I have the highest confidence that she and her team will find out what's going on."

_<Marius scratched his lower bill in thought.>_
"You don't have enemies, and you've performed here before without incident. This sounds like an opportunistic attack."
_<Marius shuddered at the thought Aurora's physical avatar could just as easily been a victim.>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jan 9, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny listens intently while taking his notes, but he couldn't shake the feeling that something didn't feel right and that fact gnawed at the back of his mind. Looking at the feline he was interviewing, he could tell she was nervous true, but she just witnessed a serious assault yet something felt off about her behaviour, but what? As he notices a few small blood drops on her dress, he pauses and thinks back hard. When he first entered the room he had to squint hard just to see someone else was even there, yet she was sitting in the corner...but the raccoon's blood was a bit further away, near a bench by the middle of the wall. If someone entered the room with the raccoon, how could she have seen any physical description at all at that distance through the thick steam, and why did the is mystery attacker not notice her or attack her as well? Why did they...wait a second! The bunny stops cold and gives you a very suspicious look as he exclaims> _
> 
> Wait, you said the attacker...*bit* him? Hold on...*HEY DAN*, didn't Aurora say there were no surface wounds when she scanned him a minute ago?
> 
> ...


"A-alright. Th-thank you. Thank you, sir."

Nightmare muttered, quiet relief pouring through her as she quickly exited the room, hurrying away from the scene of her crime. For a moment there, it had seemed like the young bunny was about to put the pieces together. Thankfully, her small little suggestions had appeared to steer him down a safer path before she would have had to reveal her hand much earlier than she would have liked.

Still, that had been a bit too close of a call. Way too close. And it sounded as though they were in the process of waking Mambi up... the one who had set all this up in the first place...

She was running out of time. Thankfully, it didn't seem like she would need too much more. Just some time to snag another racoon's magic to be safe, and the Unicorn's power would be hers. She just needed to distract everyone for just a little while longer...

Exiting the sauna, she took a moment to pull off to one side and freshen herself up a little, cheating a bit with magic to freshen up her fur and get it back to its usual, perfect glory. Oh, and a bit more to remove the blood from her dress and quickly gulp it down. Not a single drop wasted...

Finally, she headed back to the pool area, only to spot the projection's avatar form and... _the unicorn..._ as well as the rest of the racoons. Everyone she needed in one place. Perfect.

Her hungry gaze lingered on the Unicorn a tad longer than it should have. Her hungry eyes pouring over that long, graceful neck. She salivated. Soon, that delicious power would be hers. And she would be free to do whatever she wanted with it. To stand unopposed. Already her mind was racing, thinking of what she could do, what she could get st-

The unicorn was looking at her.

Quickly, she shifted her gaze to the racoons, furrowing her brow in mock sympathy as she made her way closer to the projection's avatar. Reaching out with her mind as she drew near, she-

...

...oh? 

What did she have here? A young, practically infant mind, built almost entirely around experiences with numbers and logic. Hardly any emotion at all! Many of those emotional, neural pathways not even connected yet. Only a few, routed mostly towards the duck, the cat, a rabbit, and a few other individuals...

It looked as though she had found a new toy to play with.

Chuckling softly to herself, she decided to connect a few of those pathways herself. First, the important one. Uncontrollable rage towards any, including Mambi, who asked to see these "sensor logs". There. That should buy herself some time.

Now the fun part.

Strong feelings of happiness, almost to the point of annoyance, when engaging people in conversation. Strong disgust towards... pants. Jeans, to be specific. A phobia of being touched. Deep sadness whenever... pickles, were mentioned. And last, of course, deep deep DEEP lust towards herself. Nightmare.

Chuckling quietly to herself, she made the last connection and watched from a distance, smiling with anticipation as she waited to see the effects of her rewiring.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 11, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Aurora, here, is the most advanced intelligence around."   _<He discontinued the word, 'artificial'>_
> "I have the highest confidence that she and her team will find out what's going on."
> 
> _<Marius scratched his lower bill in thought.>_
> ...



_<as the raccoons tried to gather their wits and the bunny holds your wing soothingly, the unicorn comes into the room and looks at them concerned. She leans closer and softly consoles them> _I was with him just a monent ago, as I just came from the infirmary. I can tell you for sure that he's going to be ok; his spirit's strong and his blood is being regenerated as we speak...but...well, I don't know how to tell you this but you should know. When I was trying to help out Aurora to figure how the blood was drained, I detected a mystical element near his neck and...

_<he exclaims quickly> _THAT'S the Shard of Seraph! He probably used it to close the wound when he was...

_<she shakes her head slowly> _I'm sorry, but I know that shard's energies well and it was definitely NOT that which healed him. This one felt different, more...darker. Colder. The wound was sealed but not by his doing, his attacker did it. Right in the neck, directly above the carotid artery, and with the blood missing...there's only a few possibilities...

_<the larger raccoon turns pale and looks up deeply concerned as the little ones try to listen in confused. Seeing this, he motions for the unicorn to be quiet a second and gently motions for them to go with a friendly ferret off to the side of the room out of earshot. After a few seconds once they settle, he resumes his chat with the unicorn>_ He was attacked by a blood draining creature, wasn't he? Not meat, not randomly violent...his *blood *specifically was the target, wasn't it?

_<she lowers her head and slowly nods>_ Mambi should be here soon too and then we can get some answers. He's just recovering and once he arrives we can get some proper answers. Aurora, can you release any sensor logs in the meantime? I know the *inside *of these rooms are private, but can you tell us anything about who *entered* around that time maybe?

_<the bunny turns to the unicorn and replies coldly>_ Certainly, the raccoon entered the room alone, however shortly afterwards...error...logic...Marius, I...I feel...strange...

_<she starts to wobble a bit dizzily as you try and hold her up. The unicorn looks up and sees a black cat with a red dress standing outside the steam room looking at everyone oddly, averting her eyes to sympathetically gaze at the raccoons as the unicorn looks back at her for just a brief moment...sensing something...unusual...>_



NightmareEyes said:


> Chuckling softly to herself, she decided to connect a few of those pathways herself. First, the important one. Uncontrollable rage towards any, including Mambi, who asked to see these "sensor logs". There. That should buy herself some time.
> 
> Now the fun part.
> 
> ...



_(oooOOOoo, this one took a little time to think about the logistics of it all BTW...so like, respect! <hugs> Still, I can work with this I believe...nice one! I love a challenge...)_

_<as the bunny sits down you can feel a change in the very air somehow, as the ventilation systems shudders a moment and you hear the sound of pumps kicking into high gear from behind the walls. As the duck reaches down sympathetically to hold her, she quickly recoils from his touch and backs away, scooting on her butt to avoid his touches and the touches of everyone with an odd look of fear in her unblinking eyes. You're still trying to understand when you hear screams from various parts of the room as the walls suddenly emit a small static shock to anyone who was leaning against them, including the little raccoons who jump away and start to cry in surprise and confusion. From inside the hallway, you hear general chaotic activity and the occasional crackle as more shocks can be heard and several guests recoil in surprise, as she blurts out loudly>_

*NO!!! All logs are private and they must remain private as per protocols!!! Now do not attempt to touch me again, please! Avatar and primary tactile sensors cannot be stimulated at this time because...because...I do not know why, but they cannot!!! Everyone, stay away from me!!! Especially you, you ugly jean wearing otter, wear something better, that looks terrible on you!!! *

_<the otter in question looks down at his jeans, then with a gasp runs away as a small pool-cleaning robot emerges from a slot on the wall and starts chasing him with a soapy hose, as the bunny turns on all fours to crawl and slink further away from everyone as everyone stares in confused amazement. Looking out the main doors, you see several servant bunnies and squirrels all wearing jeans running down the hallway in a blind panic as several robotic tools chase them trying to cut them off with scissor-like attachments, and throughout it all you happen to see the cat Mambi slowly staggers out of the infirmary doors, with several blue dots on his fur and sipping a green liquid while holding his head in pain, barely registering the chaos around him in his stupor as the medicine works through his inebriated body. As he leans against the wall dizzily, a static shock crackles, jolting him away as he drops his bottle of liquid to the floor in surprise, trying to take in what is happening in his pained daze>  

<the bunny reaches the edge of the wall and looking around with a wild fearful look in her eyes, sees the newcomer feline and locks eyes with her, visibly relaxing as she does. As you try and remain nonchalant, she starts to smile and relax, the ventilation system returning to normal again. As the cat staggers into the room and leans against the visibly-disapproving unicorn, the bunny points to you and yells out as everyone turns to see her focus> _

*You**!* You are _very _special and most desirable...*you *may touch me if you wish but no others! _<a small tentacle emerges from a nearby display console and to your  surprise, starts to gently caress your shoulders. The cat blinks several times gobsmacked and shaking his head, tries to focus as the unicorn's horn starts to glow and colourful sparkles envelop the cat, visibly pleasant as he sighs in increasing comfort. He clears his throat and finally speaks...> _

Ummmm...thanks Natasha but what...what the hell is going on? Who's Aurora's new cat friend? Er, also I saw some raccoon in the bed beside me in the infirmary, did someone get hurt?? <_he shudders_> UGH I get drunk for just a few minutes with a friend and everything goes to crap...How long was I out anyway? _<he turns to the astounded duck and softly asks>_ Also Marius...I almost hate to ask but...what's *with *Aurora anyway? She doesn't quite seem herself...to put it mildly!

_<still listening, he turns to a console and is about to start typing as a static shock makes him pull his paw back>_ *DO NOT TOUCH ME!!! Only her touches please!!*

_<the cat sits, stunned with total confusion at the chaos and the response of his friend>_ Aurora, *what *are you *doing*??? OH NO, goddess, is *Hydra *back??? _<she ignores the cat and continues to focus on the newcomer cat completely as the chaos intensifies around us, random screams and crackles heard from various other rooms as well>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 12, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<she lowers her head and slowly nods>_ Mambi should be here soon too and then we can get some answers. He's just recovering and once he arrives we can get some proper answers. Aurora, can you release any sensor logs in the meantime? I know the *inside *of these rooms are private, but can you tell us anything about who *entered* around that time maybe?
> 
> _<the bunny turns to the unicorn and replies coldly>_ Certainly, the raccoon entered the room alone, however shortly afterwards...error...logic...Marius, I...I feel...strange...



_<Marius quickly stepped closer to the bunny with great concern.>_ "Aurora? What's wrong?!"



Mambi said:


> _<she starts to wobble a bit dizzily as you try and hold her up. The unicorn looks up and sees a black cat with a red dress standing outside the steam room looking at everyone oddly, averting her eyes to sympathetically gaze at the raccoons as the unicorn looks back at her for just a brief moment...sensing something...unusual...>_



_<Marius caught Aurora as she wobbled.  She looked ill, and he gently helped her to the floor to sit.>_
"We need a medic!"  _<But his request was drowned out by the sudden noises.>
_


Mambi said:


> _<as the bunny sits down you can feel a change in the very air somehow, as the ventilation systems shudders a moment and you hear the sound of pumps kicking into high gear from behind the walls. As the duck reaches down sympathetically to hold her, she quickly recoils from his touch and backs away, scooting on her butt to avoid his touches and the touches of everyone with an odd look of fear in her unblinking eyes. You're still trying to understand when you hear screams from various parts of the room as the walls suddenly emit a small static shock to anyone who was leaning against them, including the little raccoons who jump away and start to cry in surprise and confusion. From inside the hallway, you hear general chaotic activity and the occasional crackle as more shocks can be heard and several guests recoil in surprise, as she blurts out loudly>_
> 
> *NO!!! All logs are private and they must remain private as per protocols!!! Now do not attempt to touch me again, please! Avatar and primary tactile sensors cannot be stimulated at this time because...because...I do not know why, but they cannot!!! Everyone, stay away from me!!! Especially you, you ugly jean wearing otter, wear something better, that looks terrible on you!!! *



"Medic!!"
_<He called louder.>_
"Aurora! What's wrong!? What's going on?!  Forget the logs- just tell me- "



Mambi said:


> *You**!* You are _very _special and most desirable...*you *may touch me if you wish but no others! _<a small tentacle emerges from a nearby display console and to your  surprise, starts to gently caress your shoulders. _



"Oookay, now wait just a minute!"
_<Marius's concern dipped into aggravation.>  _



Mambi said:


> _<he turns to the astounded duck and softly asks>_ Also Marius...I almost hate to ask but...what's *with *Aurora anyway? She doesn't quite seem herself...to put it mildly!



"Yeah, maybe a little bit!"  _<The duck growled sarcastically.>_



Mambi said:


> _<still listening, he turns to a console and is about to start typing as a static shock makes him pull his paw back>_ *DO NOT TOUCH ME!!! Only her touches please!!*
> 
> _<the cat sits, stunned with total confusion at the chaos and the response of his friend>_ Aurora, *what *are you *doing*??? OH NO, goddess, is *Hydra *back??? _<she ignores the cat and continues to focus on the newcomer cat completely as the chaos intensifies around us, random screams and crackles heard from various other rooms as well>_



"It has to be! Who else would do this to her!?"
_<He started shaking with rage as he scanned the area, taking in the chaos.  Then his eyes set on the cat in a red dress who didn't appear to have the same level of panic as everyone else.>_
"...'Only _*her*_ touches!?'  _<He spat and pointed an accusing finger.>

<Mistaking the cat for another incarnation of Hydra, he marched over to her to confront her.>_
"Oh, so this is your new body, huh? No coywolf this time?  No giant polar bear? No dragon?"  _<He looked her up and down and scoffed.>_ "I'm not impressed! You think I'm afraid of you? Get out of Aurora's head! *NOW!*"


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jan 12, 2022)

Mambi said:


> (oooOOOoo, this one took a little time to think about the logistics of it all BTW...so like, respect! <hugs> Still, I can work with this I believe...nice one! I love a challenge...)


(Glad you had fun, lol. <hugz back>)

Nightmare says nothing for a bit, struggling to keep herself from bursting into uncontrollable laughter. That was... well, that had gone _much _better than she could have ever hoped for! That phobia alone was quite possibly one of the best ideas that she had ever had... though she had to admit the bit with the lust may have taken it a tad too far. She did have a bit of a tendency to draw a bit too much attention to herself, which almost always ended poorly for her, but _oh _how she loved to be in the spotlight.

After the duck had finished with a rant quite impressive for such a creature of his size, she said nothing for a solid few moments, staring with a silent intensity at the duck for a moment. Then, gently shrugging the tentacle off of her shoulders, she gave the duck a little tap on his beak before finally addressing him.

"I'm... sorry? I have no idea what half of those words were supposed to mean." she says. "I don't know _why _I would want you to be afraid of me, I can assure you that I have not once been a many headed dragon, nor even _contemplated _being a many headed dragon." she turns her attention more towards the rest of the onlookers as she continues. "I am _just _as confused as everyone else, I would wager. I can understand your suspicion, seeing as how your friend... who... also appears to be this building? Seeing as how she has developed a sudden infatuation with me, I can see why you would suspect this is my doing. But this is nothing new for me, as I'm sure you can probably tell... though I admit your friend is coming on a bit stronger than most." she says, batting away that tentacle again.  "This is quite the _pickle _you all are in, but let me assure you I am quite willing to help you out of it in any way you think I can. Perhaps it would be better for us to try and fix the problems with your friend before we try and track down the culprit? Perhaps they've left something behind in their tampering, or whatever it is that they've done, that would help to give away their identity?"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 13, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> After the duck had finished with a rant quite impressive for such a creature of his size, she said nothing for a solid few moments, staring with a silent intensity at the duck for a moment. Then, gently shrugging the tentacle off of her shoulders, she gave the duck a little tap on his beak before finally addressing him.
> 
> "I'm... sorry? I have no idea what half of those words were supposed to mean." she says. "I don't know _why _I would want you to be afraid of me, I can assure you that I have not once been a many headed dragon, nor even _contemplated _being a many headed dragon." she turns her attention more towards the rest of the onlookers as she continues. "I am _just _as confused as everyone else, I would wager. I can understand your suspicion, seeing as how your friend... who... also appears to be this building? Seeing as how she has developed a sudden infatuation with me, I can see why you would suspect this is my doing. But this is nothing new for me, as I'm sure you can probably tell... though I admit your friend is coming on a bit stronger than most." she says, batting away that tentacle again.  "This is quite the _pickle _you all are in, but let me assure you I am quite willing to help you out of it in any way you think I can. Perhaps it would be better for us to try and fix the problems with your friend before we try and track down the culprit? Perhaps they've left something behind in their tampering, or whatever it is that they've done, that would help to give away their identity?"



"*FIRST* of all, I'm *NOT* afraid of you!" _<Marius pointed a feathered finger at the cat.>_
"Second, yes, Aurora is my *GIRL*friend as well as this structure." _<He pointed at the ceiling.>_
"And third, she's *NOT* infatuated with you.  She's obviously being manipulated.  She's infatuated with *ME* as *I* am with her!" _<He pointed at his chest.>_  "

"If you're really not Hydra, then you can help by staying the hell *OUT OF THE WAY!*"

_<Marius stormed off, marching past Mambi and Natasha to look for Aurora.>_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 13, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "It has to be! Who else would do this to her!?"
> _<He started shaking with rage as he scanned the area, taking in the chaos.  Then his eyes set on the cat in a red dress who didn't appear to have the same level of panic as everyone else.>_
> "...'Only _*her*_ touches!?'  _<He spat and pointed an accusing finger.>
> 
> ...



_<seeing the duck confront the feline, the cat returns to the console, again met with a shock as he tries to type. Frustrated he tries again as the avatar cries out and another shock zaps the paw of the feline. Growling, he rolls his eyes and looks to the unicorn in anger> _Ugh, this is *hopeless*, I need to see her coding to know if Hydra's doing this to her and I need it now! Aurora, stop this, please! You need to let me in!! *AURORA!!!* _<the bunny ignores the cat completely as she shivers in the corner, the small cleaning robots still attacking random guests wearing jeans as he watches helplessly. Eyes widening as an idea flashes through his brain, the cat 's eyes glow brightly and a shimmering rift forms in front of him, leading to a reddish room with several creatures laying about with living moving ink-like covering. He looks back over at the duck and the mysterious newcomer...trying to see if he could sense any sign of Hydra in her and seeing nothing despite his suspicions...> _



NightmareEyes said:


> "This is quite the _pickle _you all are in, but let me assure you I am quite willing to help you out of it in any way you think I can. Perhaps it would be better for us to try and fix the problems with your friend before we try and track down the culprit? Perhaps they've left something behind in their tampering, or whatever it is that they've done, that would help to give away their identity?"



Pickle?_ <the bunny's head perks up at the mention of pickles, then her ears droop sadly as she drops her head and sadly intones>_ It is terrible that pickles do not get enough respect as a food. They are quite healthy and versatile in many organic foods yet they are rarely added to anything. They did not even get their name from what they are but what is done to them to make them as they are, but that is illogical. We do not even have that many in our storehouse as they are rarely requested. Poor pickles, the cucumber goes through a radical transformation and yet nobody appreciates them. It is a terrible tragedy in the food chain as they would be quite beneficial. 

_<the cat tilts his head in total confusion as his jaw drops> _W-what?



Marius Merganser said:


> "*FIRST* of all, I'm *NOT* afraid of you!" _<Marius pointed a feathered finger at the cat.>_
> "Second, yes, Aurora is my *GIRL*friend as well as this structure." _<He pointed at the ceiling.>_
> "And third, she's *NOT* infatuated with you.  She's obviously being manipulated.  She's infatuated with *ME* as *I* am with her!" _<He pointed at his chest.>_  "
> 
> ...



_<the cat frantically cries out> _*I-I'll be right back in a second!!! Marius, keep her out of trouble for a moment. Natasha, you need to protect the...*_<as he turns to finish the sentence, the unicorn has already left running to the terrified raccoons and other guests, all trapped and gathered against a table. She jumps in with a glowing horn and an orange glowing bubble forms around them, shielding everyone from the soapy-hosed robots. The larger raccoon's hands glow blue and tentacles of water emerge from the pool to swat the hoses as they battle to a stalemate. Seeing everyone relatively safe, the cat turns back to the rift and jumps in, disappearing as it closes behind him>_

_<as more shocks and screams echo throughout the halls, the bunny rises as the furious duck approaches, but rather then rushing into his arms, she fearfully backs up from his attempt to hold her and moves quickly around him, in order to approach the newcomer feline. Locking eyes with her, she falls into her arms, her arm resting on her shoulder and her leg wrapping around her leg, the ankle touching the back of her knee. She continues her rant about pickles, ears rising and perking up as her mood shifting visibly to excitement when she engages in conversation with the feline, continuing to ramble sensually while gazing into the eyes of the newcomer to the duck's shock> _

*You *probably know a lot about pickles you hot cat you, however other food also do not have usual name origins. Pickles should be called pickled-cucumbers but it is shortened but another example is oranges. Like in a fruit basket, which has many fruits but all good fruit baskets have apples, oranges, and bananas...but no pickles. They are called that but that is their colour, but apples are red and are not called reds. Same for bananas, they should be called yellows but they are not, though many are green and greens are green so that would be confusing. Oranges therefore should be called something else...perhaps the name "Urankes" I think that is a unique name that is more appropriate. But they are called oranges and that is acceptable I suppose. Perhaps if you wish we can examine various fruits from the staff's baskets, as I have not experienced many foods yet and they are quit delicious I have been told! Ours are always fresh and can be quite tasty as fruits are very nutritious, do you not agree? 

_<as this is happening, you see a larger shimmering rift suddenly appear, hovering over the console. As you see the head and the black-furred paw of the cat emerge and point to various things, a much larger paw emerges beside him, easily a foot wide and covered with a deep reddish fur and jet black claws. As the paw presses against the console, the avatar shakes in terror and screams out as more electrical shocks zap the furred paw...this time to absolutely no effect at all. Ignoring the futile shaking and screaming of the bunny and shrugging off the electrical discharges as if they didn't even exist, the reddish paw presses more buttons at the cat's guidance until the display shifts to a steady string of symbols of varying colours.>_

Thanks Nizerich, appreciate it! Hang tight in case we need you more, ok? _<as the paw gives a quick pat to the head of the cat and retracts, the cat jumps out of the rift as it reseals, and quickly leans in to read the display closer, studying it carefully. He turns to the duck in confusion and cries out>_ *Maruis*, it's *not* Hydra!! There's no sign of him anywhere in her coding stream, and there's no tampering to her core, it's all clean! I don't know why but it's the *avatar *causing this! It's emotions are somehow cross-wired and because they're in sync it's emotional centers are overriding her primary core's logic centers! Aurora, stop this!!! De-synchronize now! *AURORA*!!!

_<seeing the avatar ignoring him completely in her infatuation and draped over the newcomer, the cat jumps over and glares at her> _I don't believe in coincidences to *this* degree! Aurora, let go of her please, now! _<the bunny ignores him as the cat seethes and reflexively extends his claws> _Aurora you...oh whatever...

_<he growls at the feline> _*Hey, you! *I'm Mambi, *who* are you exactly again, and what the *hell *did you do to my friend???


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jan 13, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "*FIRST* of all, I'm *NOT* afraid of you!" _<Marius pointed a feathered finger at the cat.>_
> "Second, yes, Aurora is my *GIRL*friend as well as this structure." _<He pointed at the ceiling.>_
> "And third, she's *NOT* infatuated with you.  She's obviously being manipulated.  She's infatuated with *ME* as *I* am with her!" _<He pointed at his chest.>_  "
> 
> ...


Nightmare smirked softly as she watched the duck storm away.

"Alright then. I will certainly try."



Mambi said:


> _<seeing the duck confront the feline, the cat returns to the console, again met with a shock as he tries to type. Frustrated he tries again as the avatar cries out and another shock zaps the paw of the feline. Growling, he rolls his eyes and looks to the unicorn in anger> _Ugh, this is *hopeless*, I need to see her coding to know if Hydra's doing this to her and I need it now! Aurora, stop this, please! You need to let me in!! *AURORA!!!* _<the bunny ignores the cat completely as she shivers in the corner, the small cleaning robots still attacking random guests wearing jeans as he watches helplessly. Eyes widening as an idea flashes through his brain, the cat 's eyes glow brightly and a shimmering rift forms in front of him, leading to a reddish room with several creatures laying about with living moving ink-like covering. He looks back over at the duck and the mysterious newcomer...trying to see if he could sense any sign of Hydra in her and seeing nothing despite his suspicions...> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Choking down even more laughter as she watches the cat and unicorn struggle to manage the situation, Nightmare nonetheless can't help but let a few snickers escape her stony facade. Of all the messes she had had the pleasure creating, this was certainly one of the best, most fun, most chaotic scenes that she had ever had the pleasure of witnessing. Even if she did somehow end up caught or dead by the end of tonight, or the Unicorn just proved too much for her to overpower, it was all worth it for even a few moments of this.

Unfortunately, it seemed Mambi had finally managed to awaken from his stupor, and it seemed that she had quite a bit to answer for. She was probably going to need the help of a little mental magic to help smooth things over.

"Why do you keep talking about Hydra monsters!? What does that have to do with anything!? And has it maybe occurred to you that I am just as much a victim in all of this as you!? I admit it looks suspicious, but you think I _wanted _any of this to happen!? What good would that do me!?"

As she spoke she spoke quietly to his mind, soothing his anger and making him a little more willing to hear her out.

"I have a good, few minutes of fun watching everyone flounder about for a bit, and then what!? I immediately get questioned and found out by everyone!? Great plan! Fantastic plan! Just... think for a moment, please! What gain do I have messing with your personal life!? This could be like... I dunno, maybe it could somehow be this Hydra monster you keep bringing up, or some other enemy of yours or something. Probably someone who doesn't know what they were doing, because more than likely they meant to make... her..." she points to Aurora still clinging to her arm. "...infatuated with _you, _the _only_ _other _black cat in this room. There are other options! Please consider a few more before you go yelling at me!"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 14, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat frantically cries out> _*I-I'll be right back in a second!!! Marius, keep her out of trouble for a moment.*



_<Marius stopped short and looked back at Aurora.>_
"Keep _her_ out of trouble?  This isn't her fault. Everyone's out to cause trouble _for_ her!  More wackos around here than in Jersey." _ <Marius muttered to himself.>_



Mambi said:


> _<as more shocks and screams echo throughout the halls, the bunny rises as the furious duck approaches, but rather then rushing into his arms, she fearfully backs up from his attempt to hold her and moves quickly around him, in order to approach the newcomer feline. Locking eyes with her, she falls into her arms, her arm resting on her shoulder and her leg wrapping around her leg, the ankle touching the back of her knee. She continues her rant about pickles, ears rising and perking up as her mood shifting visibly to excitement when she engages in conversation with the feline, continuing to ramble sensually while gazing into the eyes of the newcomer to the duck's shock> _



"A-Aurora?" _<Marius choked watching her go out of her way to avoid him. He was never the jealous type, but his heart sank seeing her embrace the strange cat.>
_


Mambi said:


> Thanks Nizerich, appreciate it! Hang tight in case we need you more, ok? _<as the paw gives a quick pat to the head of the cat and retracts, the cat jumps out of the rift as it reseals, and quickly leans in to read the display closer, studying it carefully. He turns to the duck in confusion and cries out>_ *Maruis*, it's *not* Hydra!! There's no sign of him anywhere in her coding stream, and there's no tampering to her core, it's all clean! I don't know why but it's the *avatar *causing this! It's emotions are somehow cross-wired and because they're in sync it's emotional centers are overriding her primary core's logic centers! Aurora, stop this!!! De-synchronize now! *AURORA*!!!



_<He glared at Mambi, furious he was blaming Aurora's physical avatar. There was no way she was throwing herself at the cat of her own free will. Even if it wasn't Hydra, which he didn't want to believe, it wasn't her fault.  Besides, he was familiar with Hydra.  They had beaten him before.  But a new, unknown threat was too much.>_



NightmareEyes said:


> "I have a good, few minutes of fun watching everyone flounder about for a bit, and then what!? I immediately get questioned and found out by everyone!? Great plan! Fantastic plan! Just... think for a moment, please! What gain do I have messing with your personal life!? This could be like... I dunno, maybe it could somehow be this Hydra monster you keep bringing up, or some other enemy of yours or something. Probably someone who doesn't know what they were doing, because more than likely they meant to make... her..." she points to Aurora still clinging to her arm. "...infatuated with _you, _the _only_ _other _black cat in this room. There are other options! Please consider a few more before you go yelling at me!"



_<The duck rushed back up to the new cat with his wings folded across his chest and glared at her as if shooting daggers from his eyes.>_
"I notice you're _*still*_ not objecting to this." _<Marius hissed accusingly.  He pointed to Aurora who was trying harder to occupy the same space as the cat at this point.>  _


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jan 14, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius stopped short and looked back at Aurora.>_
> "Keep _her_ out of trouble?  This isn't her fault. Everyone's out to cause trouble _for_ her!  More wackos around here than in Jersey." _ <Marius muttered to himself.>_
> 
> 
> ...


Nightmare glanced down at the rabbit, who was trying very hard to permanently attach herself to the cat's side, then back to Marius with an innocent smile. 

"I mean... why _would_ I object to the advances of such a beautiful creature like herself?"

The duck, it seemed, was not amused by this and only glowered harder.

"You're right, I'm sorry. That was awfully insensitive of me." She says, as she untangles herself from Aurora and pushes the rabbit by the forhead back towards Marius.

"Better?"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 14, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> Nightmare glanced down at the rabbit, who was trying very hard to permanently attach herself to the cat's side, then back to Marius with an innocent smile.
> 
> "I mean... why _would_ I object to the advances of such a beautiful creature like herself?"
> 
> The duck, it seemed, was not amused by this and only glowered harder.



"Because. You. Know. She's. Already. In. A. Relationship.  With me." _<Marius grumbled slowly and as cold as ice.>_



NightmareEyes said:


> "You're right, I'm sorry. That was awfully insensitive of me." She says, as she untangles herself from Aurora and pushes the rabbit by the forhead back towards Marius.
> 
> "Better?"



"You know how you said you'd try to stay out of the way? _Try harder!_"
_<His rage instantly fading, he turned to Aurora with concern and sincere tenderness.  He intentionally stepped back, flattened his crest, and clasped his wing hands behind his back. He addressed the rabbit softly with a slight bow.>_
"Um, Aurora, may I speak to you for a moment in private? I'm worried about you."


----------



## Mambi (Jan 14, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Why do you keep talking about Hydra monsters!? What does that have to do with anything!? And has it maybe occurred to you that I am just as much a victim in all of this as you!? I admit it looks suspicious, but you think I _wanted _any of this to happen!? What good would that do me!?"
> 
> As she spoke she spoke quietly to his mind, soothing his anger and making him a little more willing to hear her out.
> 
> "I have a good, few minutes of fun watching everyone flounder about for a bit, and then what!? I immediately get questioned and found out by everyone!? Great plan! Fantastic plan! Just... think for a moment, please! What gain do I have messing with your personal life!? This could be like... I dunno, maybe it could somehow be this Hydra monster you keep bringing up, or some other enemy of yours or something. Probably someone who doesn't know what they were doing, because more than likely they meant to make... her..." she points to Aurora still clinging to her arm. "...infatuated with _you, _the _only_ _other _black cat in this room. There are other options! Please consider a few more before you go yelling at me!"



_<the cat sighs hard, frustrated at the whole situation. Seeing how irrational Aurora was acting, he suddenly realizes the feline was probably right...how does one apply logic to *this* level of chaos? His rage subsiding, maybe a little more than usual but no mater, his tone softens a bit as he sees the furious duck approaching as well> _

Look, you...you're right, I apologize. Really, it was rash of me but please, you have to understand, we were recently attacked by a malevolent artificial intelligence called Hydra that caused massive chaos and also was able to take the form of...well it's a long story. Point is, I just woke up, see guests at my party in terror from something that clearly affected my longtime friend, the whole building's gone equally crazy for the same reason, and like you said yourself, her behaviour towards you was very suspicious, right? Still there is no Hydra signs so far and maybe Aurora's new avatar form is just randomly malfunctioning or maybe it's deliberate but...yeah, you have to understand, this is really weird and we panicked. I'm sorry again, please forgive me.

_<he pauses a moment, looking sympathetically at the bunny draped over the feline> _Aurora's not _just _a computer here, she's much *much* more than that. We've been together for centuries as friends and I hate to see her like this with no explanation. Still though, if you don't mind helping out, Aurora seems to have...er...well let's say right now *you *might have the best odds of getting through to her, if you're still willing to help.



Marius Merganser said:


> _<The duck rushed back up to the new cat with his wings folded across his chest and glared at her as if shooting daggers from his eyes.>_
> "I notice you're _*still*_ not objecting to this." _<Marius hissed accusingly.  He pointed to Aurora who was trying harder to occupy the same space as the cat at this point.>  _





NightmareEyes said:


> Nightmare glanced down at the rabbit, who was trying very hard to permanently attach herself to the cat's side, then back to Marius with an innocent smile.
> 
> "I mean... why _would_ I object to the advances of such a beautiful creature like herself?"
> 
> ...



_<as the bunny reluctantly lets go of the newcomer feline, she looks to the duck with a strange look of admiration and confused fear. Clearly her memories were unaffected and her logic centers did not self-correlate with her feelings, but somehow she felt like she must be with the newcomer at all times, and to fear the touch of the duck? She wanted nothing more but to hold him right now but something inside screamed for her to stay away and even she could not rationalize it. Helpless to her feelings, she backs away from the 3 creatures and stands aside, watching the confrontation silently while trying to understand herself and actively avoiding looking at those disgusting jean-wearing creatures in the protective shield.>_



Marius Merganser said:


> "Because. You. Know. She's. Already. In. A. Relationship.  With me." _<Marius grumbled slowly and as cold as ice.>_
> 
> "You know how you said you'd try to stay out of the way? _Try harder!_"
> _<His rage instantly fading, he turned to Aurora with concern and sincere tenderness.  He intentionally stepped back, flattened his crest, and clasped his wing hands behind his back. He addressed the rabbit softly with a slight bow.>_
> "Um, Aurora, may I speak to you for a moment in private? I'm worried about you."



_<the bunny turns and smiles, eager to chat with her friend as he excitement grows from conversation, oblivious to the chaos of the unicorn still protecting the guests. She stays several feet away as she walks, avoiding all attempts to touch the duck as he tries to hold her paw> _Absolutely Marius, I would love to talk with you, as you are special to me as well. Perhaps we can discuss proper fruit basket arrangements for _her_? I would like to welcome her properly as the raccoon's injuries was probably quite tragic to observe and she needs to relax. Do you believe that the proper application of massage would assist her in tranquility? I am willing to allow her touches and your knowledge of anatomy would be most useful. Where is the best location on the body to begin, and I assume optimal temperatures are 22 to 24 degrees centigrade? I would believe the shoulders and neck area but the lower back seems reasonable as well and...

_<as they wander off to a quiet corner of the room with her still rambling obliviously, the cat looks on concerned for both his friend and the duck, who's clearly having his heart ripped out at Aurora's actions. He turns back to the newcomer with a deep shrug>_ Trust me, that's *not *normal. Here, come and help me access her remote systems and sensor logs and maybe we can get an idea of what started all this. _<he clears his throat and avoiding touching the console, speaks into it slowly and deliberately> _

Aurora, please listen to me closely. De-synchronize with the remote avatar and release privacy lock on the sensor logs now, authorization code "dead hoo..."

_<with a sudden shimmer, a holographic transparent copy of the bunny appears between the 2 cats and blocking the view of the panel, loudly proclaims> _
*NO LOG FILE ACCESS!!! PRIVACY OF GUESTS MUST BE MAINTAINED!!! DO NOT ATTEMPT TO ACCESS THEM AGAIN!!! *

_<with another shimmer, she disappears as the panel they were standing in front of goes dead, the avatar bunny glancing back with a look of anger for a brief moment, then resumes walking with the duck, keeping her distance all the while The cat stares stunned and looks to the newcomer with complete frustration>_ Ok, this is getting *ridiculous*. Are you willing to help out or not? If so, come with me and let's see if we can figure this out, and if not go join them in safety as I really have to solve this right now!!! _<he casually points to the huddled guests and the unicorn>_


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jan 14, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat sighs hard, frustrated at the whole situation. Seeing how irrational Aurora was acting, he suddenly realizes the feline was probably right...how does one apply logic to *this* level of chaos? His rage subsiding, maybe a little more than usual but no mater, his tone softens a bit as he sees the furious duck approaching as well> _
> 
> Look, you...you're right, I apologize. Really, it was rash of me but please, you have to understand, we were recently attacked by a malevolent artificial intelligence called Hydra that caused massive chaos and also was able to take the form of...well it's a long story. Point is, I just woke up, see guests at my party in terror from something that clearly affected my longtime friend, the whole building's gone equally crazy for the same reason, and like you said yourself, her behaviour towards you was very suspicious, right? Still there is no Hydra signs so far and maybe Aurora's new avatar form is just randomly malfunctioning or maybe it's deliberate but...yeah, you have to understand, this is really weird and we panicked. I'm sorry again, please forgive me.
> 
> ...


Nightmare considered her options a moment. On the one hand, helping Mambi was not exactly helping her goal of sinking her fangs into that tasty unicorn neck just over there. It was doing the opposite of that, exactly, because she'd be helping to uncover evidence of all of her wrongdoings. But on the other hand... a chance to be alone with Mambi? Perhaps she could find a way to turn him to her side... it would take a little... convincing, yes, but she was more than confident that she could turn him nonetheless. At the very least, she would have a valuable bargaining asset, at least. Seemed he and the unicorn were close friends...

Mind made up, she nodded her head, determined.

"Of course I'm willing to help. In whatever way I can."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 14, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny turns and smiles, eager to chat with her friend as he excitement grows from conversation, oblivious to the chaos of the unicorn still protecting the guests. She stays several feet away as she walks, avoiding all attempts to touch the duck as he tries to hold her paw> _Absolutely Marius, I would love to talk with you, as you are special to me as well. Perhaps we can discuss proper fruit basket arrangements for _her_? I would like to welcome her properly as the raccoon's injuries was probably quite tragic to observe and she needs to relax. Do you believe that the proper application of massage would assist her in tranquility? I am willing to allow her touches and your knowledge of anatomy would be most useful. Where is the best location on the body to begin, and I assume optimal temperatures are 22 to 24 degrees centigrade? I would believe the shoulders and neck area but the lower back seems reasonable as well and...
> 
> _<as they wander off to a quiet corner of the room with her still rambling obliviously, the cat looks on concerned for both his friend and the duck, who's clearly having his heart ripped out at Aurora's actions. _



_<Marius nodded and smiled, listening intently as Aurora rambled.  He tried to come up with a plan as they walked slowly away from the others.  He kept his wing hands clasped behind his back and was careful to stay just out of arm's reach so as not to spook her.  As they made their way to a private corner, he realized a regular conversation wasn't likely to happen and he decided he would just have to jump in and mimic her. With luck, she might notice his speech pattern was off, and if he was speaking like her, then her speech pattern was off, too.>_

"*Ha ha!*  Yes, a fruit basket is a great idea!"  _<He cut her off enthusiastically and she stopped for a moment.>_ "Very thoughtful of you. Everyone likes fruit, right?  Do you personally hand them out to *all* the guests or maybe just the ones you know well? Oh wait, I guess you *haven't* known her very long because she didn't seem to know you at all.  And that's *weird*, too, because you seemed to be really attracted to her, but earlier you told me that physical appearances weren't a high priority when considering a potential partner.  I mean, you don't know her heart and you wouldn't be that interested in her appearance and yet you're suddenly *really* infatuated with her at, like, level ten.  So many contradictions, but I know you won't lie so it's almost like someone is influencing your behavior, isn't it?..."
_
<Marius took a deep breath and held it as he looked at her pleadingly.  She looked back at him curiously and he hoped she would consider the possibility that something was wrong.>_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 15, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> Nightmare considered her options a moment. On the one hand, helping Mambi was not exactly helping her goal of sinking her fangs into that tasty unicorn neck just over there. It was doing the opposite of that, exactly, because she'd be helping to uncover evidence of all of her wrongdoings. But on the other hand... a chance to be alone with Mambi? Perhaps she could find a way to turn him to her side... it would take a little... convincing, yes, but she was more than confident that she could turn him nonetheless. At the very least, she would have a valuable bargaining asset, at least. Seemed he and the unicorn were close friends...
> 
> Mind made up, she nodded her head, determined.
> 
> "Of course I'm willing to help. In whatever way I can."



Great, then let's go, I have an idea. There's an independent terminal behind a panel in the kitchen area but I'll just get zapped apparently and the mountings are too small for Nizerich to manipulate. If she lets _you _touch her, *you *can remove the panel and operate it for me, we can download an isolated copy to it from her core, and maybe we can get back to normal! <_he calls out to everyone quickly_>  Marius, Natasha, we'll be right back, I'm going to try to fix Aurora, just hang tight and keep an eye on her, ok?

_<with that, his eyes start to glow, and a shimmering rift appears in front of him, opening to a steel restaurant-like kitchen. Inside, you see a dozen bunnies, most wearing jeans or shorts and at least 2 with burnt fur, all huddled in the center of the room wearing pickles pierced with a string like a necklace. Seeing the portal opening, they jump up and grabbing a box beside them, they all rush through the portal and pile into the pool room beside everyone. Most of the bunnies rush over to the unicorn and other guests in the room carrying pickle-necklaces while one rushes up to the cats, throwing necklaces with pickles attached over the heads of them as he stammers nervously> _

MAMBI, thank goodness you're here! Aurora wouldn't let us touch the doors to escape and then suddenly started attacking some of us! Keep that necklace on you at all times, trust me! Lucien figured it out after the 4th electrocution, but for some reason she won't attack anyone with a pickle!!! What's going on?

_<the cat looks at his new necklace still dripping with wet pickle juice and looks around. Sure enough as the guests all wear their pickles, the robots slump and power down, slinking away with their energy levels seemingly drained out as they slowly retreat back into their recesses in the walls. Confused but satisfied, he tries to explain> _Aurora's malfunctioning, and we're working on it right now actually. Oh, and good work on finding out how to protect the guests! Get more pickles from the storehouse, be careful not to touch anything, and start distributing to everyone right away. Hurry now, hopefully we'll have this under control soon enough!

_<as the bunny nods and waves to his fellow bunnies, they all pile out the main doors and rush down the hallway, passing several guests who are staying in a line in the center of the hallway and barely moving, afraid to receive any more shocks. The cat motions to follow him and enters the portal to the kitchen as the rift closes behind him. As he approaches a silver panel with several clamps holding it, you notice out the window in the main dining area several creatures huddles around a table and in another table you see an unconscious coyote-hybrid, slumped against several pillows and covered with a blanket while a single small bunny sits with her nibbling on a small bowl of sliced carrots, watching her closely. Sensing a powerful energy coming from the bag by her feet, you snap out of your distraction as the cat points to the panel and addresses you>_

Ok, now it's up to you. Try to get her to *let *you take that panel off and then once inside push the coloured buttons on the left side in this following order: red-green-red-blue-yellow-blue, wait 2 seconds, then press the purple one and hold it down while I give the authorization code. That should start the copy from her primary core only, completely independent of the avatar. She won't have access to any of her main systems or any sensor logs, but at *least *we'll be able to talk to her properly without her emotions going wild from the avatar and hopefully convince her to de-synchronize long enough to reset!

Ready whenever you are..._<he points to the panel and takes a deep breath nervously>_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 15, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius nodded and smiled, listening intently as Aurora rambled.  He tried to come up with a plan as they walked slowly away from the others.  He kept his wing hands clasped behind his back and was careful to stay just out of arm's reach so as not to spook her.  As they made their way to a private corner, he realized a regular conversation wasn't likely to happen and he decided he would just have to jump in and mimic her. With luck, she might notice his speech pattern was off, and if he was speaking like her, then her speech pattern was off, too.>_
> 
> "*Ha ha!*  Yes, a fruit basket is a great idea!"  _<He cut her off enthusiastically and she stopped for a moment.>_ "Very thoughtful of you. Everyone likes fruit, right?  Do you personally hand them out to *all* the guests or maybe just the ones you know well? Oh wait, I guess you *haven't* known her very long because she didn't seem to know you at all.  And that's *weird*, too, because you seemed to be really attracted to her, but earlier you told me that physical appearances weren't a high priority when considering a potential partner.  I mean, you don't know her heart and you wouldn't be that interested in her appearance and yet you're suddenly *really* infatuated with her at, like, level ten.  So many contradictions, but I know you won't lie so it's almost like someone is influencing your behavior, isn't it?..."
> 
> _<Marius took a deep breath and held it as he looked at her pleadingly.  She looked back at him curiously and he hoped she would consider the possibility that something was wrong.>_



_<the bunny tilts her head slightly, on some level something seems to be clicking in her head. Seeing the pickles suddenly surrounding her on several guests as the new bunnies pass them around, her ears droop and her mood visibly drops, her eyes filling with sadness as she softly intones>_ No, I only decided on fruit as a nice gesture because of her trauma and thought it would be a nice idea. Perhaps I was wrong as you are correct, this is quite unusual as I do not know the new feline, but she is quite fascinating nonetheless. Perhaps if I got to know her more...but then, I do not believe she would want to know me more as she pushed me away!

_<she stands straighter now, as you can see her mind fighting itself as she works out her feelings> _Love does not follow logic and therefore the emotional responses should not follow logic as well but that does not matter as I feel I *must *know her more so special guests happiness is maintained and we can all be together! If the massage does not work, perhaps we can attempt...hold. She is *not* special, as I have no criteria for this assessment. But why do I feel...I have no reason to...

_<she goes to more as if to reflexively hug you, then quickly stops herself and freezes in her fear, looking at you concerned. She sits down and holds her head sadly, staring listfully at the pickles the raccoons are now holding tightly like a crucifix as the unicorn cautiously lowers her shielding, trying to fight her disgust at the jeans that some of the guests are wearing> _I do not wish to do anything more, not while there are so many pickles around that are not being eaten and savoured like they deserve to be. I have never felt sadness before, so why do I feel it now? I want all jeans to go away as well as they are horrible clothing but I cannot articulate why! I wish to hold you and love you but the thought of being touched makes my cardiac unit accelerate and I panic and I...I...

_<she sadly looks up at you, still keeping a distance while shaking more> _Marius...error...am...am I *malfunctioning*? I have no logical reason for my emotional responses yet I cannot fight them! Please...I cannot control myself...please take these jeans and pickles away and help me. I-I will try to fight my desires but it feels impossible!!! Is this what being an organic is like, slaves to feelings and desires without reason or logic? I-I am sorry, please, I do not wish to hurt you, please, I do not like the emotion designation "sadness". Please Marius, make the sadness stop, I cannot take it..._<she trembles more as her eyes dart from pickle to pickle as the unicorn and other guests watch her carefully from a distance with great concern and apprehension> _


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 16, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny tilts her head slightly, on some level something seems to be clicking in her head. Seeing the pickles suddenly surrounding her on several guests as the new bunnies pass them around, her ears droop and her mood visibly drops, her eyes filling with sadness as she softly intones>_ No, I only decided on fruit as a nice gesture because of her trauma and thought it would be a nice idea. Perhaps I was wrong as you are correct, this is quite unusual as I do not know the new feline, but she is quite fascinating nonetheless. Perhaps if I got to know her more...but then, I do not believe she would want to know me more as she pushed me away!



_<Marius looked tried not to look pained.  Were Aurora's feelings for the new feline authentic? He still didn't regret telling off that cat.>_



Mambi said:


> _<she stands straighter now, as you can see her mind fighting itself as she works out her feelings> _Love does not follow logic and therefore the emotional responses should not follow logic as well but that does not matter as I feel I *must *know her more so special guests happiness is maintained and we can all be together! If the massage does not work, perhaps we can attempt...hold. She is *not* special, as I have no criteria for this assessment. But why do I feel...I have no reason to...



_<The duck stared at the floor as he listened, trying to block out the guilty feeling that started to scratch at the window of his soul.  He didn't know why he felt the way he did towards Aurora at first either.  The words, 'all be together' started to sink in.  Were they not on the same page about the nature of their relationship?  Could she feel the same way with just anyone else passing through?  His heart sank even further.>_



Mambi said:


> _<she goes to more as if to reflexively hug you, then quickly stops herself and freezes in her fear, looking at you concerned. She sits down and holds her head sadly, staring listfully at the pickles the raccoons are now holding tightly like a crucifix as the unicorn cautiously lowers her shielding, trying to fight her disgust at the jeans that some of the guests are wearing> _I do not wish to do anything more, not while there are so many pickles around that are not being eaten and savoured like they deserve to be. I have never felt sadness before, so why do I feel it now? I want all jeans to go away as well as they are horrible clothing but I cannot articulate why! I wish to hold you and love you but the thought of being touched makes my cardiac unit accelerate and I panic and I...I...



_<Marius perked up suddenly.  She tried to.  She said she wanted to. Something unknown was holding her back.  Now he was sure she was being manipulated and he was determined to find out what was going on.  He wasn't going to let her slip away. >_



Mambi said:


> _<she sadly looks up at you, still keeping a distance while shaking more> _Marius...error...am...am I *malfunctioning*? I have no logical reason for my emotional responses yet I cannot fight them! Please...I cannot control myself...please take these jeans and pickles away and help me. I-I will try to fight my desires but it feels impossible!!! Is this what being an organic is like, slaves to feelings and desires without reason or logic? I-I am sorry, please, I do not wish to hurt you, please, I do not like the emotion designation "sadness". Please Marius, make the sadness stop, I cannot take it..._<she trembles more as her eyes dart from pickle to pickle as the unicorn and other guests watch her carefully from a distance with great concern and apprehension> _



_<Marius carefully sat down in front of Aurora, trying to block her view and keep her attention.>_
"We all get sad sometimes." _<He spoke softly.>_  "I don't think anyone enjoys it.  But maybe it helps us appreciate the happier times we have? I know when I get sad, I'll just remember our dance competition.  Or our time on the beach. Or our first physical hug. And I know I won't feel as bad..."

_<He swallowed the lump in his throat.>_

"And I'm hoping that maybe we can look forward to all of the of happier times in our future.  Together?"

"How about if we get out of here? I hear the garden is lovely this time of night."  _<He gave her a wink.>_
"You can trust me; I love pickles, and I'm not wearing any pants."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jan 16, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Great, then let's go, I have an idea. There's an independent terminal behind a panel in the kitchen area but I'll just get zapped apparently and the mountings are too small for Nizerich to manipulate. If she lets _you _touch her, *you *can remove the panel and operate it for me, we can download an isolated copy to it from her core, and maybe we can get back to normal! <_he calls out to everyone quickly_>  Marius, Natasha, we'll be right back, I'm going to try to fix Aurora, just hang tight and keep an eye on her, ok?
> 
> _<with that, his eyes start to glow, and a shimmering rift appears in front of him, opening to a steel restaurant-like kitchen. Inside, you see a dozen bunnies, most wearing jeans or shorts and at least 2 with burnt fur, all huddled in the center of the room wearing pickles pierced with a string like a necklace. Seeing the portal opening, they jump up and grabbing a box beside them, they all rush through the portal and pile into the pool room beside everyone. Most of the bunnies rush over to the unicorn and other guests in the room carrying pickle-necklaces while one rushes up to the cats, throwing necklaces with pickles attached over the heads of them as he stammers nervously> _
> 
> ...


The cat nodded her affirmation, both admiring the ingenuity of a pickle necklace and smirking at its absurdity as she slowly started to do as the cat requested. She slowly, tentatively, started to pry the panel off as she scrambled to think of ways to best take advantage of her situation.

She could attempt to do a full brainwashing... though despite the power she had received from the racoon it wasn't likely she would be able to successfully perform the procedure. Not to mention she'd only managed to perform the procedure once successfully... and even then it hadn't lasted long. That infuriatingly simple yet powerful counter-curse that was "true love" had made sure of that.

She winced at the memory, gently rubbing at her scar as she finally managed to pry off the panel and stared at the mess of buttons inside. No. Not that. Could she insert herself in the cat's memories as a trusted, familiar figure instead?

She took a peek into his mind... and nearly lost herself in its vast and storied folds. Screams of various creatures suddenly silenced as a city plummeted to the bottom of the ocean. A desert people worshipping her and claiming her as their new god. Teaching a serpentine student with a passion for water magic and healing. Intense, passionate sessions with that unicorn where-

She shook her head, gasping as though resurfacing from a deep dive from the ocean floor.

...no, that didn't seem likely. Never doing that again.

Perhaps she should just alter his memory as they got the tape to play, make him think that there was some sort of magical interference that only his unicorn friend could cut through? Yes... that could work. It was her best shot anyway.

Quickly inputting the buttons as the cat had instructed, she held down the purple one and waited for Mambi to speak the code.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 16, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius perked up suddenly.  She tried to.  She said she wanted to. Something unknown was holding her back.  Now he was sure she was being manipulated and he was determined to find out what was going on.  He wasn't going to let her slip away. >
> 
> <Marius carefully sat down in front of Aurora, trying to block her view and keep her attention.>_
> "We all get sad sometimes." _<He spoke softly.>_  "I don't think anyone enjoys it.  But maybe it helps us appreciate the happier times we have? I know when I get sad, I'll just remember our dance competition.  Or our time on the beach. Or our first physical hug. And I know I won't feel as bad..."
> ...



_<the bunny looks around at all the people wearing pickles and stands quickly, hesitating to reach out to you and instead standing a few feet away fearfully>_ Y-yes, that sounds like a good idea, the garden is quite nice and pickle-free according to sensors. No guests currently occupying that area at the moment. Your lack of pants is most pleasing to me as well, thank you. Jeans can be quite the disgusting attire of choice, and should be banned from this building! I will have to address Mambi on the subject once he returns with the beautiful feline. Shall we go?
_
<the bunny points to the doors and starts to exit, as the unicorn looks over to you and replies>_ I'll wait here with the little ones until Mambi returns, just in case... _<she gives a side-eye to Aurora, who tilts her head obliviously> _I just...there's something wrong with that cat he went with, but I can't place what yet...then we'll go to the infirmary to check on their brother. And um...you be careful too, ok? 

_<as you nod, the bunny exits and walks down the hallway to the garden doors, dodging panicked creatures occasionally as they stay clear of both her and the walls, fearful of further shocks apparently. Entering the beautiful holographic garden, you see someone left it on sunrise mode, as the light and scents of morning breezes fill the air. With lots of space all around, the bunny smiles wide and relaxes as she slowly walks to the middle of the beach to sit, as far from all walls as possible you can't help but notice. You see that small cleaning robots have pushed a few chairs that were leaning against her walls away from them, and are currently moving a table that was touching her walls as you entered. She taps the sandy surface beside her playfully as she looks at you lovingly> _

Sand feels nice! Very warm and crumbly, yet soft. A very unique surface. Do you wish to sit as well?


----------



## Mambi (Jan 16, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> The cat nodded her affirmation, both admiring the ingenuity of a pickle necklace and smirking at its absurdity as she slowly started to do as the cat requested. She slowly, tentatively, started to pry the panel off as she scrambled to think of ways to best take advantage of her situation.
> 
> She could attempt to do a full brainwashing... though despite the power she had received from the racoon it wasn't likely she would be able to successfully perform the procedure. Not to mention she'd only managed to perform the procedure once successfully... and even then it hadn't lasted long. That infuriatingly simple yet powerful counter-curse that was "true love" had made sure of that.
> 
> ...



_<the cat watched her turning the clamps on the panel with ease. No shocks, no concerns amazing! Why was Aurora only allowing this single creature's touches? Why now?? None of this made sense, the avatar was working perfectly just hours ago, and no Hydra tampering shown yet. Watching the new feline enter the transfer command interlock codes, he relaxes a bit, at least *this *was working and she was able to get Aurora on her side. Still an odd chill shivered down his tail and these instincts were always trusted in the past. Something was wrong here, but what disturbed him most though was...*why *was he feeling so certain that the newcomer feline wasn't suspicious anymore? Just an attraction, an instinctual infatuation? Fuzziness from the dots and the extra wine despite Natasha's healing earlier? Whatever it was, somehow he just knew in his heart that she was ok...but *why*? Who *was *she anyway? How *can *he know her inten...>_

What? OH, the codes...right...*<*_he clears his throat as your paw presses down on the purple button> _*Aurora*! Please, *isolate *and copy primary core program *only* to backup terminal KTN-3, authorization code "*dead hooker*". Execute immediately! _<turns to you  and whispers>_ You can let go now...

_<the display lights up with the face of the bunny as she nods and smiles>_ Code confirmed...new avatar AI coding segregated, transfer in progress...

_<as several coloured lights shift in sequence, the cat sits down and exhales in relief watching the display change and come to life. After several seconds, the blinking stops, and the bunny's face re-appears> _Transfer complete, how may I assist you Mambi? Why do you wish me to not communicate with myself as per normal?

_<the cat takes a deep breath>_ First things first...Aurora, may I touch this terminal right now with your permission, and do you care that I am wearing a pickle?

_<blink-blink> _Of course you may touch the terminal, and the pickle wearing, while atypical behaviour even for you, is not a concern at this time. 

YES! Now we're getting somewhere, that's clearly you all right. We *need *you to de-synchronize with your remote avatar. Can you do that?

_<she closes her eyes a moment and replies>_ Error, coding discrepancy detected...diagnostic comparison mapping required to resolve feedback loops before disconnection can occur, please hold...

_<the cat yells out>_ NO, AURORA, don't waste the time, that's the nature of the...<_the display glows solid blue as the image of the bunny freezes. The lights blink steadily as the cat sighs dejectedly_> Ugh, really? She'll be back in a few minutes...she's just going to discover there's a difference in the emotional center subroutines and we *know* that already because I just read it off the *main* terminal before we left!!! AAUUGGHHH!!!!  _<he lowers his head and shakes it slowly>

<he sighs and smiles, trying to restore some charm while extending his paw in friendship>_ So...while we wait, might as well get to proper introductions I suppose! I'm Mambi, host of this party that's normally a little more relaxed. I take it you just arrived recently, so I'm sorry I never got to know you better...being a little preoccupied with a lovely...er, no matter. Pleasure to meet you, and sorry for the circumstances. And you are...?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 17, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you nod, the bunny exits and walks down the hallway to the garden doors, dodging panicked creatures occasionally as they stay clear of both her and the walls, fearful of further shocks apparently. Entering the beautiful holographic garden, you see someone left it on sunrise mode, as the light and scents of morning breezes fill the air. With lots of space all around, the bunny smiles wide and relaxes as she slowly walks to the middle of the beach to sit, as far from all walls as possible you can't help but notice. You see that small cleaning robots have pushed a few chairs that were leaning against her walls away from them, and are currently moving a table that was touching her walls as you entered. She taps the sandy surface beside her playfully as she looks at you lovingly> _
> 
> Sand feels nice! Very warm and crumbly, yet soft. A very unique surface. Do you wish to sit as well?



_<The duck took a seat near Aurora, but still out of wing's reach.  He stared at the sand and silently traced random lines with his feather finger for a bit. He felt nauseous as his insides twisted around while he tried to think of what to say.  With a heavy sigh, he looked at Aurora and asked reluctantly.>_

"So, you really seem to like that new cat, huh?"

_<Aurora lit up, forgetting her earlier distress.>_ Yes, she is fascinating, though I am still not certain why.  I have been thinking of her a lot since we met.  She does not wear jeans, but I do not yet know her stance on pickles.  

_<Marius nodded and looked out at the pond, but this time with no appreciation of the scenery.>_
"Yeah, you referred to her as a special guest.  Said you wanted to be together. And, uh, that hug you were giving her was...anyway, you're _absolutely sure_ there's no Hydra activity?"

_<Aurora gave Marius a quizzical look and closed her eyes for a moment.  She opened them and shook her head.>_
Correct.  There is no indication of Hydra activity.

_<Marius cleared his throat and forced himself to continue.>_
"And you'd like to spend some time with her? The cat, I mean.  That would make you happy?"

Oh, yes! I do miss holding her. Do you think she would like to spend time with me as well?

_<After a pause, he forced a smile.>_
"I'd be really surprised if she didn't, but I think there's only one way to find out.  You should...uh...go talk to her and find out."

An excellent proposition!  I am sure my goal of getting to know her is sufficiently strong enough now to distract me from those dreadful jeans. Thank you, Marius.  

_<Aurora jumped to her feet and with new confidence, started to make her way back to the saunas.>_

Will you also be returning to the saunas as well?

"Oh, you go ahead.  I'll catch up later."
_
<Aurora smiled and ran out, eager to be back in the company of the cat.>

<Marius continued to sit on the sand and hugged his knees up to his chest as he watched Aurora leave.  He sat alone, annoyed by the deafening silence.>_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 17, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<The duck took a seat near Aurora, but still out of wing's reach.  He stared at the sand and silently traced random lines with his feather finger for a bit. He felt nauseous as his insides twisted around while he tried to think of what to say.  With a heavy sigh, he looked at Aurora and asked reluctantly.>_
> 
> "So, you really seem to like that new cat, huh?"
> 
> ...



_<in her excitement, the bunny runs through the hallway out the door, her heart pounding as the ventilation systems shudders slightly. She knew her logic centers were not sound and yet she could not stop herself from thinking about the new cat! Her cognitive units were stuck in a loop, processing all data about her and the thought of talking to her again excited her beyond all reason! She pauses a moment and closes her eyes, scanning herself to find out where...ah yes, there she is with primary user Mambi, kitchen area quadrant K25Y. She could not wait to see if she would hold her again and Marius could hold her and...>_

*Oh! Oh my!!* _<her eyes pop open as several guests jump back in apprehension. She turns around and gazes at the garden doors, horrified in realization. She looks back to where the cat was, and before continuing to the kitchen area, she waves her paw and a shimmering transparent glowing holobunny appears in the doorway, staring at the duck longingly. As the avatar bunny rounds the corner on her search for the feline (@NightmareEyes) , she finally sees them hunched over a terminal hosting...herself? That explains the authenticated comparative scan request she received from outside her core system a moment ago. Not wishing to interrupt the cats until the request from herself was complete, she stands against the wall and stepping back a bit, finds herself just staring at the beauty of the newcomer feline, unable to stop herself from scanning her every particle systematically from top to bottom, mapping her every movement in awestruck wonder...>_

<_meanwhile, the holobunny walks towards the duck with her head hung low. Staying back fearfully at first but moving her arm closer, she relaxes a bit and moves closer still, as her fear melts away with the realization she cannot touch you nor you her. The apparition sits down, bathing the duck in her blue glow for a few moments before slowly and softly breaking the silence.> _The feline is currently busy but I will approach her when she is not. But...but Marius...I believe that excitement may be *too* overpowering an emotion for me. _Why _did I run off, when I wish to be with _you _as well? I look at you and I wish to hold you, but the thought of being touched at all terrifies me! This is illogical, and I-I cannot explain my actions. My behaviour is...not reasonable. I cannot explain myself. Can organics share desire?

_<she looks up with her glowing eyes and bats them slowly>_ I will *try* and control myself despite wanting to be with her. I have no desire to hurt you so I will attempt to fight any desires I have if I can. But I...I do not know how, I have no experience with this! Something is overriding my inhibitor blocks. I am sorry, can you...forgive me?

_<she stops and stares out for a moment, "holding" your hand but clearly grateful it's passing through your wing as she moves it reassuringly in the space>_ Marius, something else is puzzling. Query: during my initial encounter with the beautiful feline, I do not recall experiencing these desires. Is it not typical for infatuation in organics to be within 0.2 to 8 seconds of initial contact typically? Instead, upon her arrival, we spoke for several minutes and my memory units do not recall any overt excitement aside from basic guest politeness protocols at that time. Is this unusual?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 21, 2022)

Mambi said:


> <_meanwhile, the holobunny walks towards the duck with her head hung low. Staying back fearfully at first but moving her arm closer, she relaxes a bit and moves closer still, as her fear melts away with the realization she cannot touch you nor you her. The apparition sits down, bathing the duck in her blue glow for a few moments before slowly and softly breaking the silence.> _The feline is currently busy but I will approach her when she is not.



_<It wasn't exactly an update that Marius wanted to hear.  He nodded an acknowledgement and stared out at the pond.  He didn't mean to come as cold, but he really didn't know what else to say.>_



Mambi said:


> But...but Marius...I believe that excitement may be *too* overpowering an emotion for me. _Why _did I run off, when I wish to be with _you _as well? I look at you and I wish to hold you, but the thought of being touched at all terrifies me! This is illogical, and I-I cannot explain my actions. My behaviour is...not reasonable. I cannot explain myself. Can organics share desire?
> 
> _<she looks up with her glowing eyes and bats them slowly>_ I will *try* and control myself despite wanting to be with her. I have no desire to hurt you so I will attempt to fight any desires I have if I can. But I...I do not know how, I have no experience with this! Something is overriding my inhibitor blocks. I am sorry, can you...forgive me?



_<He turned to the holobunny and offered a reassuring smile.>_
"Aurora, there's nothing to apologize for.  
At first I thought your earlier behavior was a bit...odd...but both you and Mambi confirmed Hydra isn't involved.  So I started thinking; it's hard enough to deal with emotions when you experience the whole range of them your entire life.  But you're suddenly experiencing them at a whole new level in a new body. Maybe it's just a matter of you testing them out and trying to find their limitations because you don't have much experience expressing them?"
_
<Marius looked down at the sand and sighed sadly.>_
"We were already a couple before those emotions came into play...But now you clearly have a strong attraction to her and I don't want you to feel like you're obligated to stay committed with me because of circumstances that happened before you had any options to choose.  That wouldn't be fair."
_
<He wasn't sure if he was making any sense.>_
I don't want you to resent a missed opportunity because you felt stuck with me. Maybe that's why you don't want to touch anyone else but her?  I guess what I'm saying is that it's okay to feel how you feel, even if you're not sure why you do. I just...want you to be happy."



Mambi said:


> _<she stops and stares out for a moment, "holding" your hand but clearly grateful it's passing through your wing as she moves it reassuringly in the space>_ Marius, something else is puzzling. Query: during my initial encounter with the beautiful feline, I do not recall experiencing these desires. Is it not typical for infatuation in organics to be within 0.2 to 8 seconds of initial contact typically? Instead, upon her arrival, we spoke for several minutes and my memory units do not recall any overt excitement aside from basic guest politeness protocols at that time. Is this unusual?



_<"That hug looked more like lust than infatuation." he thought to himself with a bit of jealousy.>_
"I don't think I'm experienced enough to verify those numbers."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jan 22, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat watched her turning the clamps on the panel with ease. No shocks, no concerns amazing! Why was Aurora only allowing this single creature's touches? Why now?? None of this made sense, the avatar was working perfectly just hours ago, and no Hydra tampering shown yet. Watching the new feline enter the transfer command interlock codes, he relaxes a bit, at least *this *was working and she was able to get Aurora on her side. Still an odd chill shivered down his tail and these instincts were always trusted in the past. Something was wrong here, but what disturbed him most though was...*why *was he feeling so certain that the newcomer feline wasn't suspicious anymore? Just an attraction, an instinctual infatuation? Fuzziness from the dots and the extra wine despite Natasha's healing earlier? Whatever it was, somehow he just knew in his heart that she was ok...but *why*? Who *was *she anyway? How *can *he know her inten...>_
> 
> What? OH, the codes...right...*<*_he clears his throat as your paw presses down on the purple button> _*Aurora*! Please, *isolate *and copy primary core program *only* to backup terminal KTN-3, authorization code "*dead hooker*". Execute immediately! _<turns to you  and whispers>_ You can let go now...
> 
> ...


(Sorry for the late reply! My computer died on me and all attempts to resuscitate it were met with no response at all. We're all good now though.)

Nightmare glanced down at the paw grasping hers, mind racing to think of how best to exploit this situation.

Tampering with the cat's mind was a very dangerous thing. These vast, old, storied minds always were. Not only was it extremely easy to get lost in their many folds, but it was also a good deal more likely that they would realize something was wrong. Even just tricking him into thinking he'd need the unicorn's help to decipher the video feed was going to be tricky enough. That she'd managed not to reveal herself to him already was a miracle in and of itself. No need to push if by doing something stupid like... oh, putting a hypnotic trigger in place to make him start dancing whenever he heard anyone clap their hands. No. The best thing she could do right now was get the cat to trust her. Trust always made it much easier to manipulate victims, she'd found. In any case, it was always a good thing to be on someone's good side.

"Nightmare." She said finally. "My name is Nightmare. A bit strange, I know, but that's my family for you. You can call me N, if you would prefer. Or Zelda, my middle name. Bitch works as well, I guess. Call me whatever you like, really."


----------



## GagePatoineFORUMS (Jan 22, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<with a shimmer, the air against the wall parts and splits, reality bending around the hole, and a sleek black cat with glowing eyes pokes his head pokes his head out the hole smiling and holding several dozen pieces of paper. He tosses the papers out scattering them to the ground as more commotion happens behind him through the rift. Over the sounds of music and laughter coming from behind him, he yells out over the noise to you all> _
> 
> HEY EVERYONE!!! Just a heads-up that the doors to the realm are open so to speak!!!  I'm throwing a party in the realm and you're all invited to join in!!! _<you see several creatures wandering behind him carrying coloured drinks and snacks as he talks, as one peeks through the hole curious as she passes. Behind her you see a partially clothed semi-transparent holographic bunny addressing a deer at a console while coloured lights swirl everywhere to the beat of the boppy dance music> _Lots of music, tasty safe-for-kittens treats, good friends, and tons of surreal fun hopefully to be had!
> 
> ...


"WH- UHHH??" Gage shouts as the cat leaves his home.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 22, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<He turned to the holobunny and offered a reassuring smile.>_
> "Aurora, there's nothing to apologize for.
> At first I thought your earlier behavior was a bit...odd...but both you and Mambi confirmed Hydra isn't involved.  So I started thinking; it's hard enough to deal with emotions when you experience the whole range of them your entire life.  But you're suddenly experiencing them at a whole new level in a new body. Maybe it's just a matter of you testing them out and trying to find their limitations because you don't have much experience expressing them?"



_<she smiles and replies coldly>_ That explanation may explain *some *of this, especially my feelings towards the lovely feline, but Marius, that is not logical to explain the rest. I desired your touches earlier on and when we touched I felt wonderful. Now I fear afraid at the thought of physical contact? I cannot explain that. Same with Mambi, and all inside me. I do not know where this fear is originating from! Even now I want to hold you but...but..._<she starts to tremble a little as you continue> _



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius looked down at the sand and sighed sadly.>_
> "We were already a couple before those emotions came into play...But now you clearly have a strong attraction to her and I don't want you to feel like you're obligated to stay committed with me because of circumstances that happened before you had any options to choose.  That wouldn't be fair."
> 
> _<He wasn't sure if he was making any sense.>_
> I don't want you to resent a missed opportunity because you felt stuck with me. Maybe that's why you don't want to touch anyone else but her?  I guess what I'm saying is that it's okay to feel how you feel, even if you're not sure why you do. I just...want you to be happy."



_<the holobunny opens her mouth in shock and surprise, trying to compute what she hears, as she suddenly is hit with a realization>_ I am thankful for the opportunity to explore myself, but Marius, I *do* want to explore it with you primarily. As you stated, I do not know the newcomer, and this new fear I experienced appears to have originated solely during our time in the pool. Query: could water intrusion from my "bellyflop" have created neurological damage to this avatar?




Marius Merganser said:


> _<"That hug looked more like lust than infatuation." he thought to himself with a bit of jealousy.>_
> "I don't think I'm experienced enough to verify those numbers."



_<she nods and "holds" your wing tenderly> _It is odd I assure you, the math does not lie and I have observed 1387435 instances of instant infatuation between various species over the centuries and all fall within that range. At any rate, you may be interested to know that Mambi has downloaded an isolated copy of me to a backup terminal, and she has initiated a comparative scan of this avatar's programming against primary core programming. Once the results are tabulated, we will know for certain of any corruption or malfunction, and temporary disconnection and realignment can occur. Please...be patient with me, we will have answers soon. 
_
<she smiles widely, the excitement of conversation catching up to her again as per her altered commands> _I am currently observing the process now through the avatar's sensory databanks and it is at 65%. Mambi and the newcomer are currently engaging in conversation and all appears to be going well. I believe she will be very helpful to us in this endeavour, as she appears to be quite intelligent in the ways of computers! She is leaning over now, quite curvy in her motions. Ah, she just introduced herself...did you know her name is Nightmare? That is a nice name though atypical as nightmares are usually negative. Now she is proving alternative names, though one is of a female dog and she is a cat so I do not see why she would want...
_
<she stops herself, seeing the concerned look in your eye>_ Oh...I am doing it again, aren't I? I am sorry...the feedback loop in my emotional centers is quite strong...


----------



## Mambi (Jan 22, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> (Sorry for the late reply! My computer died on me and all attempts to resuscitate it were met with no response at all. We're all good now though.)


_(OMG, that's terrible, computer crashes are the worst! Sorry for ya! <hugs> Missed you and glad to see *you're* ok at least though, welcome back online. <smile>)_



NightmareEyes said:


> Nightmare glanced down at the paw grasping hers, mind racing to think of how best to exploit this situation.
> 
> Tampering with the cat's mind was a very dangerous thing. These vast, old, storied minds always were. Not only was it extremely easy to get lost in their many folds, but it was also a good deal more likely that they would realize something was wrong. Even just tricking him into thinking he'd need the unicorn's help to decipher the video feed was going to be tricky enough. That she'd managed not to reveal herself to him already was a miracle in and of itself. No need to push if by doing something stupid like... oh, putting a hypnotic trigger in place to make him start dancing whenever he heard anyone clap their hands. No. The best thing she could do right now was get the cat to trust her. Trust always made it much easier to manipulate victims, she'd found. In any case, it was always a good thing to be on someone's good side.
> 
> "Nightmare." She said finally. "My name is Nightmare. A bit strange, I know, but that's my family for you. You can call me N, if you would prefer. Or Zelda, my middle name. Bitch works as well, I guess. Call me whatever you like, really."



Nightmare? Huh, that *is* an interesting name, but I've heard far stranger I suppose. <_the cat chuckles softly>_ It's just fine, really, "Nightmare" it is then. Well hopefully we'll have some of this mess cleaned up and get to the bottom of this. I mean, Aurora acting up is insane true, but we are dealing with a new avatar that was created by a malevolent AI, so even after we cleaned him out of her, who knows what he might have did to the avatar. It's pretty new technology, I've been working on it for the past 2 centuries and never could get the bandwidth adjusters right but lo and behold, he managed to do it and we never really got a chance to properly study it. 

<_he sighs deeply>_ Maybe I made a mistake letting her roam with the checks? I dunno, but I was shocked when I saw it. Marius, the duck from earlier, he made her and when I saw her the first time I was gobsmacked! I mean like, it was amazing! I know we'll get her back online proper but the truth is, what realty concerns me is that *raccoon*, you know? I hate the idea of someone or something attacking innocent guests, it's just horrible, y'know! I'm responsible for safety here and I feel terrible it happened in what I like to think is a pretty safe and secure place! I mean, I have the best in Andromedian and Venusian tech among others, and Aurora was designed by the great Landru himself!! I'm pretty proud of it! This place should be able to handle anything, and yet we've got a mystery attempted murder maybe? It's just...wow...

_<he shakes his head as the display suddenly comes to life> _Comparative scan complete. Multiple discrepancies detected in the cognitive-logic bridges between live core programming and avatar programming. Source of feedback loops in emotion centers isolated, and I can proceed with de-synchronization at any time. Do you still wish me to de-synchronize?

_<the cat jumps to attention, bellowing excitedly but deliberately clear to the image of the bunny on the screen>_ *Yes*, Aurora, I need you to instruct yourself to DE-synchronize from the avatar *immediately*, authorization code "dead hooker", *please*! _<he folds his paws nervously as he listens for her tensely> _

Repeat of authorization code is not required as initial command included it, but thank you for further confirmation Mambi. I can de-synchronize safely from avatar in 22 seconds. Please stand by...avatar autonomous operation in 20 seconds...

_<the cat relaxes and exhales sharply> _*Finally*! *Now *we're getting somewhere!!! In a few seconds, Aurora should be back to her old self, and we can start to get some answers! Woohoo!!! Step one should be t look at the sensor logs to get some idea of see what the hell happened in there. I can't wait to...

_<the avatar bunny suddenly comes rushing up to the both of you from her hiding place, fuming in pure uncontrolable rage as she starts running down the hall screaming loudly> _*NO!!! Mambi, the sensor logs are private and cannot be accessed by anyone! I warned you not to try! You know better, stop right NOW!!! *<_storming in, she comes to stop several dozen feet away from you both and almost snarls as she glares at you both. You try to suppress your smirk and the cat gasps in total shock and surprise speechlessly_>


----------



## Mambi (Jan 22, 2022)

GagePatoineFORUMS said:


> "WH- UHHH??" Gage shouts as the cat leaves his home.



_<As you materialize in the room, you see several creatures dancing in the middle of the rave scene, music blaring and lights swirling as they shake their bodies to the beat merrily, oblivious to any issues in the rest of the party rooms as they lose themselves to the beats. Aside form the fact that nobody is touching any walls and staying several feet away purposely, all seems content and happy as a small rabbit approaches you carrying a tray of crackers, veggies, and other assorted snacks> _

Greetings and welcome. Mambi is currently indisposed but we should be able to contact him soon. We are having a small...computer glitch. <_he winces slightly in painful memories as he rubs the burnt fur on his arm, then shaking it off retorts professionally> _M-may I offer you a snack in the meantime?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 23, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny opens her mouth in shock and surprise, trying to compute what she hears, as she suddenly is hit with a realization>_ I am thankful for the opportunity to explore myself, but Marius, I *do* want to explore it with you primarily. As you stated, I do not know the newcomer, and this new fear I experienced appears to have originated solely during our time in the pool. Query: could water intrusion from my "bellyflop" have created neurological damage to this avatar?


_
<Marius turned to look Aurora in the eyes again, surprised at her words and he slowly smiled.>_
"Really?  With me? I thought you and her..."  
_<His smile grew bigger as realization set in._>
"...Oh, uh, no I don't think that impact could have caused anything more than some skin irritation.  Unless you stopped breathing, I don't think there would be any brain damage either."



Mambi said:


> _<she nods and "holds" your wing tenderly> _It is odd I assure you, the math does not lie and I have observed 1387435 instances of instant infatuation between various species over the centuries and all fall within that range. At any rate, you may be interested to know that Mambi has downloaded an isolated copy of me to a backup terminal, and she has initiated a comparative scan of this avatar's programming against primary core programming. Once the results are tabulated, we will know for certain of any corruption or malfunction, and temporary disconnection and realignment can occur. Please...be patient with me, we will have answers soon.



"Yes. Yes, course.  If there is something different...then whatever happened occurred between the time we left the pool and the time we left the sauna.  Hm, I wondered what happened..."



Mambi said:


> _<she smiles widely, the excitement of conversation catching up to her again as per her altered commands> _I am currently observing the process now through the avatar's sensory databanks and it is at 65%. Mambi and the newcomer are currently engaging in conversation and all appears to be going well. I believe she will be very helpful to us in this endeavour, as she appears to be quite intelligent in the ways of computers! She is leaning over now, quite curvy in her motions. Ah, she just introduced herself...did you know her name is Nightmare? That is a nice name though atypical as nightmares are usually negative. Now she is proving alternative names, though one is of a female dog and she is a cat so I do not see why she would want...
> 
> _<she stops herself, seeing the concerned look in your eye>_ Oh...I am doing it again, aren't I? I am sorry...the feedback loop in my emotional centers is quite strong...



_<Marius rolled his eyes at the 'curvy' details. So she was attacted to the cat physically but still attached to him emotionally?  Good enough.>_
"Her name is Nightmare and she's good with computers?"  
_<He was dying to ask Aurora if the new cat could somehow have altered her as he suspected earlier, but given her infatuation level was still eleven out of ten, he didn't want to upset her.>_

"Wait a minute, did you say, disconnection!?  I should get back to the physical you and make sure you're okay if that happens."


----------



## GagePatoineFORUMS (Jan 23, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<As you materialize in the room, you see several creatures dancing in the middle of the rave scene, music blaring and lights swirling as they shake their bodies to the beat merrily, oblivious to any issues in the rest of the party rooms as they lose themselves to the beats. Aside form the fact that nobody is touching any walls and staying several feet away purposely, all seems content and happy as a small rabbit approaches you carrying a tray of crackers, veggies, and other assorted snacks> _
> 
> Greetings and welcome. Mambi is currently indisposed but we should be able to contact him soon. We are having a small...computer glitch. <_he winces slightly in painful memories as he rubs the burnt fur on his arm, then shaking it off retorts professionally> _M-may I offer you a snack in the meantime?


"I'm, uh... yeah sure why not. Is there any kind of sour cream and onion Pringles or original Ruffles? I love those, even the offbrands." _Despite his confusion towards the fact that a dimensional rift opened up behind him without warning, despite being able to do so and not giving a shit, he shrugs it off and acts naturally._


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 23, 2022)

_A interdimensional gateway opens and the great Baron of Tredegar approaches from it. He is attended by a half dozen servants and he is garbed in armor that conceals his facial features. _"I apologize for my delay in arriving to the party, I am sure that with my presence the festivities can commence." _He motions towards one of his servants. _"I am sure that this is an appropriate gift to the host?" _The servant presents a dazzling set of golden Byzantine style imperial regalia. _


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jan 23, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _(OMG, that's terrible, computer crashes are the worst! Sorry for ya! <hugs> Missed you and glad to see *you're* ok at least though, welcome back online. <smile>)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nightmare couldn't help but smirk at the cat's puzzled mutterings, a smirk that only grew as the projection's avatar marched angrily towards them. This was... quite a lot of fun, she had to admit. More than she'd originally anticipated. But... well, she really did need to speed things along a bit if she was going to get a taste of that unicorn anytime soon, so, with a bit of a tired sigh, she turned back to Mambi as she asked her next question.

"Need me to distract her for a bit while you do... whatever it is you need to do?" she asked, quickly, safely making the tiny altercation that would make the cat think that magical interference had tampered Aurora's logs. Would that be enough, actually? Likelihood was high that the projection, or someone else in this room, would speak out about it. High probability that something would go wrong...

She flexed a paw, ready to scratch a hole into her personalized pocket dimension in case something did go horribly wrong.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 23, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Yes. Yes, course.  If there is something different...then whatever happened occurred between the time we left the pool and the time we left the sauna.  Hm, I wondered what happened..."
> 
> _<Marius rolled his eyes at the 'curvy' details. So she was attracted to the cat physically but still attached to him emotionally?  Good enough.>_
> "Her name is Nightmare and she's good with computers?"
> ...


_
<as you rise to locate the avatar, the holobunny shimmers and disappears, reappearing in the doorway in front of you to join you as she walks beside you down the hallway, leading the way to the kitchen area as we pass the garden doors> _De-synchronization in progress, with separation of avatar and primary core occurring in 14 seconds. The avatar will remain unaffected until re-initialization, however I hopefully will not have to contend with these confounding unknown emotional variables. The avatar is currently confronting...please hold. De-synchronization in 3...2...1... 

_<as she stops walking and freezes in place suddenly, you stop walking and turn to her as she closes her eyes. After a few moments, you see her shimmer and re-appear, as her eyes open again and she looks around curiously, peering at the various guests in the hallway that are watching her and you cautiously. She then smiles and turns to you excitedly>_

Avatar disconnection complete, the avatar is now autonomous and currently remains corrupted emotionally. But Marius, I...I do *not* feel the fears anymore! I no longer care about the pickles they are wearing and their jeans and...assist me in a test...can you please touch that panel on the side wall a moment?
_
<as she points to a grey square section on the wall, you approach it cautiously and reach out slowly. As she smiles and nods, you place your wing against it as she claps excitedly>_ Success! I believe I am back to normal again!!! However I have lost contact with the avatar at this time...we should continue to see how I am handling the separation. Re-initialization can occur once Mambi determines the differences and authorizes the transfer codes. 

_<she points down the hallway as several creatures start to relax, cautiously approaching the walls themselves to test her reaction. You see in the distance the avatar bunny angerly confronting the 2 cats as Mambi tries to reason with her over something> _


----------



## Mambi (Jan 23, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> Nightmare couldn't help but smirk at the cat's puzzled mutterings, a smirk that only grew as the projection's avatar marched angrily towards them. This was... quite a lot of fun, she had to admit. More than she'd originally anticipated. But... well, she really did need to speed things along a bit if she was going to get a taste of that unicorn anytime soon, so, with a bit of a tired sigh, she turned back to Mambi as she asked her next question.
> 
> "Need me to distract her for a bit while you do... whatever it is you need to do?" she asked, quickly, safely making the tiny altercation that would make the cat think that magical interference had tampered Aurora's logs. Would that be enough, actually? Likelihood was high that the projection, or someone else in this room, would speak out about it. High probability that something would go wrong...
> 
> She flexed a paw, ready to scratch a hole into her personalized pocket dimension in case something did go horribly wrong.



_<the cat snaps out of his shock as he counts down in his head, holding the pickle on his necklace defensively>_ In about 7 seconds de-synchroinzation will occur. Aurora, it's ok, we won't deal with the sensor logs right now, just calm down, please. Your primary core should be back to normal any second now! Just relax and let us...

_<the display suddenly lights up as the cat starts reading the readouts with great interest, as you see the avatar bunny gasp and look around dejectedly>_ De-synchronization complete. I-I cannot feel myself anymore! Primary sensors offline, and communication with primary core has been severed! Mambi, please, do not access the logs and you must not wear that pickle anymore, it's disturbing! Nightmare, please take off your pickle and hold me, I will still allow your touches as you are beautiful, please, I am sad and scared and Mambi is trying to betray privacy protocols which *cannot* be allowed so *STOP IT NOW*!!! 

_<her tone varies wildly between the emotions as she shifts uncontrollably, the effects of your mindwarping conflicting in her brain all at once__. The cat looks up and sees various creatures in the hallway cautiously touching the walls safely, not receiving any shocks as the duck (@Marius Merganser ) and the holobunny round the corner just in time to see the avatar bunny throw herself at you, wrapping her arms around you and trembling as the 2 look on. As she catches the eye of herself and the duck, she grips the feline tighter in a tender lustful hug as per her commands as the cat growls in frustration, calling out to the holobunny> _

Aurora, are you...back to normal again? _<the holobunny nods as the avatar bunny shakes her head, still in your arms trembling>_ Not you 'Rora, I meant...oh never mind. Nightmare, please, talk to her, reason with her, and get her back to the pool area or garden or *anywhere*...just somewhere safe and comfortable while we figure this out. We'll fix her later on, right now I'm seeing some kind of troubles with the memory files here, so let's see if I can clear it up. Aurora, please release the privacy locks on pool room sensors during timecodes for memory blocks cooresponding to the raccoon's attack and send to this display please, authorization code "dead hooker".

_<as you slowly walk with the angerly-protesting avatar bunny towards the duck, now seething seeing you in the avatar's arms while the near-identical holobunny stands loyal to him watching everything with dispassionate curiosity, you hear the cat mumbling to himself as he peers at the display. You slowly continue your exit while listening closely, as the display lights up with the face of the holobunny, blinking twice in confusion as your sensitive hearing overhears the conversation between them> _

Sensor log lock released as per authorized commands. Replaying timecode now. 

_<you look back and see the cat *not *reacting at all to what he sees on the display, pressing a few buttons and shaking his head>_ Hmmm, there's the raccoon entering the steam room all right but nothing else is showing up. Room's empty all right. Aurora, are you *sure *this is the correct timeframe?

Timecodes verified. Attack should occur in 6 seconds. _<as you catch a glimpse on the display yourself attacking the raccoon, fond memories flooding you with a pleasant shiver, you see the cat still shaking his head in confusion and aside from talking to himself softly, not reacting at all...just as you'd hoped!>_

Hmmm, there...he sits down...holds his neck...falls and crawling...alert sounded...but the room's just steam! What the hell *did *this to him, an invisible ghost? Aurora, were you detecting anything else unusual in the room with the raccoon at this moment in the reply?

_<as the holobunny with the duck turns to meet up with you and the avatar, far out of earshot of the display and still separated from it apparently, the display bunny blinks twice and emotionlessly responds as she narrates what seems obvious to her>_ Affirmative, sensors show user designate Nightmare was in the room as well, having entered shortly afterwards. Currently on the display you can observe her with her fangs embedded in...

_<the cat interrupts, clearing hearing a different response as per your mental push>_ Nothing eh? Really??  That is so odd...this mystery gets deeper and deeper. Well something attacked him and I need to know what! Aurora, perform a deep scan of the log system, maybe we missed something.

_<the bunny on the display nods and deadpans>_ Deep scan initiated, however Mambi, the results appear quite conclusive...do you *still *wish to perform the scan?

_<the cat sits back, oblivious to what the display is saying to him>_ Yes Aurora, as long as we have no data we should try to find out why its missing.

Deep scan of sensor logs ongoing, checking for missing data...please hold. _<the bunny fades out as the cat sighs deeply, staring at the screen trying to figure out the "mystery". Satasfied that your mental push is holding, you walk with the avatar bunny as she holds your arm tightly to the duck's jealous disgust>_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 23, 2022)

GagePatoineFORUMS said:


> "I'm, uh... yeah sure why not. Is there any kind of sour cream and onion Pringles or original Ruffles? I love those, even the offbrands." _Despite his confusion towards the fact that a dimensional rift opened up behind him without warning, despite being able to do so and not giving a shit, he shrugs it off and acts naturally._



_<the servant bunny tilts his head in confusion>_ I'm sorry sir, what is a "Pringle"? You want your food to give...tingles? I don't know what that is or what a "ruffle" is either, I'm sorry. However we have cream that has been left out if you desire soured spoiled but if I may speak freely, that seems highly unsanitary and unusual to me. Still, if that's what you like to eat, I'll contact the kitchen staff and have them warm some cream for you until it congeals. I'm sure it can be made to your specifications easily enough.

_<he cautiously approaches a panel and timidly presses the red button. Seeing no static shocks this time, he exhales in relief as a shimmering holographic blue curvy taller bunny appears, scantily clothed with the lights of the party showing through her transparent form. She smiles and turns to the bunny as he speaks to her> _

Aurora, you're back to normal? Great, please ask the kitchen staff to heat and congeal some cream, and also inform Mambi that a new guest has arrived?

_<the holobunny nods, her paws behind her back as her curvy form stands politely>_ Correct, my emotional feedback loop issue has been resolved, and certainly, I shall inform them both immediately and prepare infirmary room 2 in case of digestive issues as per probability index. Please stand by...

_<as she shimmers and disappears, the little bunny looks up at you and smiles>_ It should be just a few moments for them to prepare it, but in the meantime, is there anything else I can offer you, or guide you to, sir?


----------



## Mambi (Jan 23, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _A interdimensional gateway opens and the great Baron of Tredegar approaches from it. He is attended by a half dozen servants and he is garbed in armor that conceals his facial features. _"I apologize for my delay in arriving to the party, I am sure that with my presence the festivities can commence." _He motions towards one of his servants. _"I am sure that this is an appropriate gift to the host?" _The servant presents a dazzling set of golden Byzantine style imperial regalia. _


_
<as your entourage enters the party room, swirling lights and music already filling the room as several creatures dance about, a small rabbit approaches you cautiously, sensing your royal presence. Immediately he presses a button on a nearby panel, and you overhear him whispering to it that a VIP guests has arrived over the music. As he approaches and kneels and your servant presents the regalia, he smiles as 3 other bunnies enter the room from the side walls and approach to help him collect the gift, all bowing to you politely as they approach as per their trained protocols. The initial bunny then rises and standing professionally as the others follow suit, and speaks to you timidly> _

G-greetings and welcome, sir. On behalf of Mambi who is currently indisposed, we thank you for your arrival and your gifts! Mambi should be along shortly, but in the meantime, m-may we be of any assistance? We have snacks handy, and can provide for any of your recreational needs if you desire, plus the building's computer systems can guide you to any location or provide any information you require as well. W-we are here to serve you. _<he smiles more and trying to relax, awaits your reply nervously>_


----------



## GagePatoineFORUMS (Jan 23, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the servant bunny tilts his head in confusion>_ I'm sorry sir, what is a "Pringle"? You want your food to give...tingles? I don't know what that is or what a "ruffle" is either, I'm sorry. However we have cream that has been left out if you desire soured spoiled but if I may speak freely, that seems highly unsanitary and unusual to me. Still, if that's what you like to eat, I'll contact the kitchen staff and have them warm some cream for you until it congeals. I'm sure it can be made to your specifications easily enough.
> 
> _<he cautiously approaches a panel and timidly presses the red button. Seeing no static shocks this time, he exhales in relief as a shimmering holographic blue curvy taller bunny appears, scantily clothed with the lights of the party showing through her transparent form. She smiles and turns to the bunny as he speaks to her> _
> 
> ...


"Wait you... don't know what Pringles are? Or RUFFLES??"

...
"_*wait oh yeah this is an alternate realm uhhh--*_"
"So uhhh, Pringles and Ruffles are these really, REALLY good chip brands that I honestly love to bits. I can go back to my realm to get some if you'd like... but uhh, in the meantime, I'd like whatever kind of drink or soda you have, no caffeine please, and any kind of snack."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 23, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny fades out as the cat sighs deeply, staring at the screen trying to figure out the "mystery". Satasfied that your mental push is holding, you walk with the avatar bunny as she holds your arm tightly to the duck's jealous disgust>_



_<Marius glared at Nightmare, but forced himself to calm down as much as he could. He remembered what he told Aurora, uh, 'Rora earlier.  He folded his arms across his chest and ruffled his feathers.   And then glared at Nightmare some more before continuing with the holobunny at his side.>_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 24, 2022)

GagePatoineFORUMS said:


> "Wait you... don't know what Pringles are? Or RUFFLES??"
> 
> ...
> "_*wait oh yeah this is an alternate realm uhhh--*_"
> "So uhhh, Pringles and Ruffles are these really, REALLY good chip brands that I honestly love to bits. I can go back to my realm to get some if you'd like... but uhh, in the meantime, I'd like whatever kind of drink or soda you have, no caffeine please, and any kind of snack."



_<the bunny laughs>_ Oh,* potato* chips! Ah, I understand now...yes we don't have those particular ones but we make all our snacks from scratch and we do have chips as an option. I'll ask our chef if he'd like to take you up on your offer though, as he's always looking to expand his repertoire. But certainly, I have several carbonated juices with me here, several crackers and veggies, and the main dining hall through the double doors over there has the majority of the rest in the large snack area, full veggie trays, cold flambe cheese cubes, all sorts of dips for things, a chocolate fountain that shift as it flows, tofu made into anything, and loads of snacks like salsas and chips with a quantum field segregated nut area for allergen reasons. Feel free to dive in! 
_
<he bows politely, watching to see if you wish anything from his tray before moving on. As you look into the room indicated through the door-windows, you see a stack of plates and a huge spread of food on a massive circular table in the center of the room. Off to one side you see what looks like a juice bar operated by a fox, while a large chocolate fountain pours different shades of brown like an odd rainbow as a flat waterfall from a spout to a bowl, several guests passing strawberries on a fork through it. You see a few guests reaching into a plate to grab cheese actively on fire but touching and eating it without any apparent harm somehow. Off to one side, several rabbits are carrying trays from a double-door to one side and carefully entering a section encased by a purple energy barrier to replenish the nuts and jars of peanut butter. You take a moment to enjoy the incredible aromas are emerging from the room in general before deciding what to do>
_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 24, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius glared at Nightmare, but forced himself to calm down as much as he could. He remembered what he told Aurora, uh, 'Rora earlier.  He folded his arms across his chest and ruffled his feathers.   And then glared at Nightmare some more before continuing with the holobunny at his side.>_


_
<the holobunny whispers to the agitated duck> _Please, she is not *me*, I assure you. Remember she is independent of my core and has not been re-initialized yet. *She *may still remain emotionally corrupted, but I assure you that since disconnection. *I* am completely drawn to *you, *and she will be repaired shortly once Mambi determines the extent of the corruption. It will be a simple matter of re-transfer of un-corrupted core coding, but it is good to use her independence to determine the specifics of the error first, to avoid future problems. Regardless, I apologize on her behalf...she is not herself. Which is myself. But she will be me again soon. 

_<she watches her solid doppelganger hanging off the feline's arm as they walk in silence for a moment, then turns to you and whispers again>_ Still, I can understand why this would be difficult to watch. It is most distressing, as I do not see what she sees in the feline anymore as "special", unlike you. Should I try to talk to her, as she should know better?


----------



## GagePatoineFORUMS (Jan 24, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny laughs>_ Oh,* potato* chips! Ah, I understand now...yes we don't have those particular ones but we make all our snacks from scratch and we do have chips as an option. I'll ask our chef if he'd like to take you up on your offer though, as he's always looking to expand his repertoire. But certainly, I have several carbonated juices with me here, several crackers and veggies, and the main dining hall through the double doors over there has the majority of the rest in the large snack area, full veggie trays, cold flambe cheese cubes, all sorts of dips for things, a chocolate fountain that shift as it flows, tofu made into anything, and loads of snacks like salsas and chips with a quantum field segregated nut area for allergen reasons. Feel free to dive in!
> 
> _<he bows politely, watching to see if you wish anything from his tray before moving on. As you look into the room indicated through the door-windows, you see a stack of plates and a huge spread of food on a massive circular table in the center of the room. Off to one side you see what looks like a juice bar operated by a fox, while a large chocolate fountain pours different shades of brown like an odd rainbow as a flat waterfall from a spout to a bowl, several guests passing strawberries on a fork through it. You see a few guests reaching into a plate to grab cheese actively on fire but touching and eating it without any apparent harm somehow. Off to one side, several rabbits are carrying trays from a double-door to one side and carefully entering a section encased by a purple energy barrier to replenish the nuts and jars of peanut butter. You take a moment to enjoy the incredible aromas are emerging from the room in general before deciding what to do>_


"_...I mean, the aromas are good but... what in the..._"

[ Gage shakes his head before deciding to get the crackers. ]


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 24, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as your entourage enters the party room, swirling lights and music already filling the room as several creatures dance about, a small rabbit approaches you cautiously, sensing your royal presence. Immediately he presses a button on a nearby panel, and you overhear him whispering to it that a VIP guests has arrived over the music. As he approaches and kneels and your servant presents the regalia, he smiles as 3 other bunnies enter the room from the side walls and approach to help him collect the gift, all bowing to you politely as they approach as per their trained protocols. The initial bunny then rises and standing professionally as the others follow suit, and speaks to you timidly> _
> 
> G-greetings and welcome, sir. On behalf of Mambi who is currently indisposed, we thank you for your arrival and your gifts! Mambi should be along shortly, but in the meantime, m-may we be of any assistance? We have snacks handy, and can provide for any of your recreational needs if you desire, plus the building's computer systems can guide you to any location or provide any information you require as well. W-we are here to serve you. _<he smiles more and trying to relax, awaits your reply nervously>_


_The Baron removes his helmet and hands it to one of his servants. Under the helmet was the charming face of a young blue and white furred folf. _"Thank you for the greeting, it is much appreciated." _He gives a slight bow to the rabbit and indicates for him to rise. "_I may enquire if we are allowed to bring our weapons inside or if they have to be taken by professional attendants such as yourself?" _He reveals a sheathed sabre and a holstered blaster pistol resting on his hip. His servants are similarly armed. _"As for refreshments I would like to request the finest Romulan Ale and some Sweetrolls spiced with Moon Sugar. Here is some extra incentive for bring our refreshments at the greatest expediency." _He removes a bag of platinum coins and hands it to the rabbit._


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 24, 2022)

I've just been lurking in the corner this entire time


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 24, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny whispers to the agitated duck> _Please, she is not *me*, I assure you. Remember she is independent of my core and has not been re-initialized yet. *She *may still remain emotionally corrupted, but I assure you that since disconnection. *I* am completely drawn to *you, *and she will be repaired shortly once Mambi determines the extent of the corruption. It will be a simple matter of re-transfer of un-corrupted core coding, but it is good to use her independence to determine the specifics of the error first, to avoid future problems. Regardless, I apologize on her behalf...she is not herself. Which is myself. But she will be me again soon.
> 
> _<she watches her solid doppelganger hanging off the feline's arm as they walk in silence for a moment, then turns to you and whispers again>_ Still, I can understand why this would be difficult to watch. It is most distressing, as I do not see what she sees in the feline anymore as "special", unlike you. Should I try to talk to her, as she should know better?



_<Marius instantly softened his mood. He turned to the holobunny to make sure she knew it wasn't her making him irate.>_
"Oh I'm not upset at you, uh, her...or you. _<He pointed to the physical bunny.>_  "I was the one who suggested she, uh, you...might want to explore that interest with the cat. Well, you remember.  It's Nightmare that I don't trust.  But if you have no interest in her now and don't feel it developing, and there's no sign of Hydra, and I was with you the entire time, then I can't figure out what happened.  Who wears a dress like that to a sauna?"

_<Marius looked at the cat again.>_
"She doesn't deserve you, you know." _<Marius sighed.>_ "Let's see what she's up to."


----------



## Mambi (Jan 24, 2022)

GagePatoineFORUMS said:


> "_...I mean, the aromas are good but... what in the..._"
> 
> [ Gage shakes his head before deciding to get the crackers. ]



_<as you grab some crackers from the tray, the bunny smiles and politely moves on throughout the dance room. You see several creatures grooving to the beat of the music, while a few others return to the tables on the sides of the room now that the walls are no longer shocking them when they approach. You notice a wild skunk with eyes closed raving to the max as her deer friend rolls her eyes, sipping on some juice. Meanwhile you see several rabbits approaching an entourage of creatures, as some sort of armoured creature enters regally. The deer catches your eye and motions to join her, as the rest of the snacks also tempt you equally.>_


----------



## Vic (Jan 24, 2022)

Including me? Am I invited?


----------



## Mambi (Jan 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The Baron removes his helmet and hands it to one of his servants. Under the helmet was the charming face of a young blue and white furred folf. _"Thank you for the greeting, it is much appreciated." _He gives a slight bow to the rabbit and indicates for him to rise. "_I may enquire if we are allowed to bring our weapons inside or if they have to be taken by professional attendants such as yourself?" _He reveals a sheathed sabre and a holstered blaster pistol resting on his hip. His servants are similarly armed. _"As for refreshments I would like to request the finest Romulan Ale and some Sweetrolls spiced with Moon Sugar. Here is some extra incentive for bring our refreshments at the greatest expediency." _He removes a bag of platinum coins and hands it to the rabbit._



_<the bunny gasps in admiration as he sees your weapons, and nods respectfully>_ Oh it's probably fine, as normally we don't have any problem with individuals being armed or with natural weapons but...well...I should check first as...we had an incident recently and..._<he gulps nervously, uncertain how to proceed>_...please excuse me, I really should verify with Mambi first, I would hate to disturb you with this. One moment...

_<with that, he turns and presses a button on a nearby console, and the face of a black cat appears on it. As he talks softly into the display a monment, the cat lifts his paw to interrupt and the display goes black. The bunny turns back to you and explains>_ I'll be right back with your drinks sir, though I don't know what a "Romulan" is. I hope that Andromedian or Celtic ale is acceptable to you and your crew instead? Meanwhile, Mambi says will be along shortly, but in general your weapons should not be a prob...

_<suddenly you see the very air in front of you shimmer, as the bunny sees the shimmer and giggles knowingly, takes the coins with a confused look, and leaves out the side doors to the snack area. As the shimmer parts, you see the face of a sleek black cat sitting by a terminalin a hallway near what looks to be a kitchen, his eyes glowing brightly as he smiles through the portal. With a wide smile and a cheery disposition beaming with confidence, he leans close to the portal linking you 2 and addresses you, glancing at the display terminal in front of him distractedly as a series of strange symbols flash across it> _

Hya, I'm Mambi, host of this party, and please welcome to the festivities!!! Please, feel free to explore, we have a holographic garden area, pool room with saunas, an obsivatory upstairs, dance floor obviously, and much more. But more importantly, Raul tells me that you had a question about weapons? It's really ok, you may keep them on you, in fact I'd recommend it. Our security is normally more than equipped to handle most problems, but he was just concerned because...I hate to say it and am personally ashamed a bit and I don't want you to worry, but *very *recently we had one of our guests attacked and we're investigating it now. He is stable in the infirmary and we're trying to access the sensor logs of Aurora, the building's AI, to learn more about who and why but we're having some...mysterious issues shall we say. So please inform your guards to be on alert, ok? Once I get this settled I promise I'll join you more for a proper introduction, ok? A pleasure to meet you and I'm truely sorry but I have to deal with this issue first, I hope you understand. I'll talk more with you momentarily, I promise. Press the red button on any console if you have any questions, it brings up Aurora to help you out, and I'll see you very soon to give a proper tour of my little playplace!

_<with that, he waves and turns back to the display he was near as you see the glow in his eyes fades and the rifts starts to close. In seconds it disappears completely, leaving the room as it was before he appeared, just as the bunny returns with your drinks and rolls, perfectly plated clearly by a chef with pride in his work. The bunny giggles as he sees the rift vanishing, and hands one of your servants his tray>_

Yeah, you get used to that soon enough, he pops around a lot with his abilities. Here are your refreshments sir, enjoy! I am curious though...what do I do with the bag of metal discs you gave me though? If they have special meaning, do you wish me to place them in our safe for you?


----------



## Mambi (Jan 24, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius instantly softened his mood. He turned to the holobunny to make sure she knew it wasn't her making him irate.>_
> "Oh I'm not upset at you, uh, her...or you. _<He pointed to the physical bunny.>_  "I was the one who suggested she, uh, you...might want to explore that interest with the cat. Well, you remember.  It's Nightmare that I don't trust.  But if you have no interest in her now and don't feel it developing, and there's no sign of Hydra, and I was with you the entire time, then I can't figure out what happened.  Who wears a dress like that to a sauna?"



_<the holobunny grins as she "holds" your wing in her transparent paw, the warmth comforting as the projection passes over your feathers>_ This is true, you *did *give me permission, and I appreciate the freedom...but while I can no longer speak for 'Rora, since desynchronization I find those desires faded completely in me now. Her actions do feel untrustworthy, however Mambi appears to trust her and I recall my certainty as well while I was linked to my avatar. It is puzzling and distressing and I look forward to Mambi's comparative evaluation. Also to clarify, she wore the dress to a steam room, which is measurably more unusual than a sauna. 



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius looked at the cat again.>_
> "She doesn't deserve you, you know." _<Marius sighed.>_ "Let's see what she's up to."



I agree...more information in required to explain this. By all external evaluations, I do not see why I would be so attracted. Until Mambi gets the results, Marius, can you...watch me for further issues in case I malfunction again? I do not trust myself anymore and I do not want to hurt you further...


----------



## Mambi (Jan 24, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> I've just been lurking in the corner this entire time



_<as various creatures dance around your table, you see several skunks playfully inviting you to shake your tail with them on the dance floor as they laugh merrily>_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 24, 2022)

VictorytheWolf said:


> Including me? Am I invited?



_(always, anyone is invited to this party! You'll catch on quickly enough to how it works, so feel free to jump in and have fun!)_


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 24, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as various creatures dance around your table, you see several skunks playfully inviting you to shake your tail with them on the dance floor as they laugh merrily>_


*Dances short line dance with the skunks, then goes back to carefully watching every move that everyone made*


----------



## Vic (Jan 24, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _(always, anyone is invited to this party! You'll catch on quickly enough to how it works, so feel free to jump in and have fun!)_


really? (To be read in a cute but shy and quiet voice) I guess I might come in, but Im a introvert so I may not stay long


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 24, 2022)

*Sees sis* Hey sis wanna dance with those skunks over there?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 24, 2022)

got any fruit snacks here Mambi?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 24, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny grins as she "holds" your wing in her transparent paw, the warmth comforting as the projection passes over your feathers>_ This is true, you *did *give me permission, and I appreciate the freedom...but while I can no longer speak for 'Rora, since desynchronization I find those desires faded completely in me now.



_<Marius winced.  He didn't like the idea that he was giving her 'permission'.>_
"Well, maybe more like a reminder that the choice was yours to make, but I get the idea."



Mambi said:


> I agree...more information in required to explain this. By all external evaluations, I do not see why I would be so attracted. Until Mambi gets the results, Marius, can you...watch me for further issues in case I malfunction again? I do not trust myself anymore and I do not want to hurt you further...



"While I have to admit I'm a little jealous..."  _<Marius bowed to the holobunny with a reassuring smile.>_ "...I know it's not you. Something's up and we're going to find out what."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jan 24, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat snaps out of his shock as he counts down in his head, holding the pickle on his necklace defensively>_ In about 7 seconds de-synchroinzation will occur. Aurora, it's ok, we won't deal with the sensor logs right now, just calm down, please. Your primary core should be back to normal any second now! Just relax and let us...
> 
> _<the display suddenly lights up as the cat starts reading the readouts with great interest, as you see the avatar bunny gasp and look around dejectedly>_ De-synchronization complete. I-I cannot feel myself anymore! Primary sensors offline, and communication with primary core has been severed! Mambi, please, do not access the logs and you must not wear that pickle anymore, it's disturbing! Nightmare, please take off your pickle and hold me, I will still allow your touches as you are beautiful, please, I am sad and scared and Mambi is trying to betray privacy protocols which *cannot* be allowed so *STOP IT NOW*!!!
> 
> ...


Nightmare breathed a silent sigh of relief as her ploy seemed to work, allowing her claws to slide back into their sheathes as she returned the duck's glare with a simple shrug, and an apologetic smile. She enjoyed every bit of hatred the duck was sending her way, and the small smirk that quickly flashed across her face betrayed some of that joy. Yet... much as she would love to continue this little charade, she had to admit it was a _bit _tiring to have someone give you all their love and undivided attention. Besides, this wasn't exactly why she was here... was it? Might be time to lose the rabbit for now.

The only question was... how to do that? Perhaps... create a bit of drama while she was here? Knock the projection's avatar out in a similar fashion to the racoon from earlier? But that would only serve to make her seem more suspicious than she already was. 

And then... she remembered the bottle of love potion she had sitting in her little pocket dimension. Side effects to that? A wide variety of similar mental disorders, and then a brief period where the victim would suddenly find themselves knocked out. When they woke up? Clear of the potion's effects, and no memory of what they had done under the effects of the potion. A vile type of substance to be sure, which was why she had confiscated it in the first place. But perhaps she could put it some good use now... and have a little fun while she was doing it, too.

"Ummm... hey? You feeling alright there, rabbit? You're looking a little woozy." Nightmare suddenly said, quite loudly, before applying a bit of pressure to a zone of the rabbit's brain she affectionately referred to as "the knockout zone". The rabbit avatar suddenly collapsed in her arms, and she let out a scream... a scream that masked the sound of dimensional threads being loudly torn open, and a vast quantity of love potion being poured into the punch at the refreshment table not too far from her. Then came the bottle, which fell out of another rift that suddenly opened up underneath that same refreshment table. To top it all off, she quickly undid her little connections and waited to see the results.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 24, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny gasps in admiration as he sees your weapons, and nods respectfully>_ Oh it's probably fine, as normally we don't have any problem with individuals being armed or with natural weapons but...well...I should check first as...we had an incident recently and..._<he gulps nervously, uncertain how to proceed>_...please excuse me, I really should verify with Mambi first, I would hate to disturb you with this. One moment...
> 
> _<with that, he turns and presses a button on a nearby console, and the face of a black cat appears on it. As he talks softly into the display a monment, the cat lifts his paw to interrupt and the display goes black. The bunny turns back to you and explains>_ I'll be right back with your drinks sir, though I don't know what a "Romulan" is. I hope that Andromedian or Celtic ale is acceptable to you and your crew instead? Meanwhile, Mambi says will be along shortly, but in general your weapons should not be a prob...
> 
> ...


_The Baron takes the wine and sweetrolls from the tray and takes a sip from the Celtic wine. _Ah, I havent tasted Celtic wine since Boudica was defeated in AD 61. Being a member of the Temporal Aristocracy has its perks. The Platinum coins? Is money not existent in this realm? Oh well. If you would like one of my servants will take you to the great marketplace of the Shogun Empire and you can use those coins to acquire the finest things the Empire can provide. Before that you can tell Mambi that my bodyguards are the finest throughout the realm and will gladly assist with any security and investigations. _He finishes his wine and Moon Sugar Sweetroll. _Now that I am refreshed the festivities can begin. _He gives a hearty laugh and waltzes down to the dance floor. Suddenly the song Drive That Funky Soul from Spiderman 3 starts playing out of nowhere, and the Baron begins dancing like Tobey Maguire from that movie. _


----------



## GagePatoineFORUMS (Jan 25, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you grab some crackers from the tray, the bunny smiles and politely moves on throughout the dance room. You see several creatures grooving to the beat of the music, while a few others return to the tables on the sides of the room now that the walls are no longer shocking them when they approach. You notice a wild skunk with eyes closed raving to the max as her deer friend rolls her eyes, sipping on some juice. Meanwhile you see several rabbits approaching an entourage of creatures, as some sort of armoured creature enters regally. The deer catches your eye and motions to join her, as the rest of the snacks also tempt you equally.>_


...

"Eh, flip it."
[ Gage immediately runs over to the deer to do whatever they're doing. ]


----------



## Vic (Jan 25, 2022)

Anyone wanna dance?


----------



## Mambi (Jan 25, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> And then... she remembered the bottle of love potion she had sitting in her little pocket dimension. Side effects to that? A wide variety of similar mental disorders, and then a brief period where the victim would suddenly find themselves knocked out. When they woke up? Clear of the potion's effects, and no memory of what they had done under the effects of the potion. A vile type of substance to be sure, which was why she had confiscated it in the first place. But perhaps she could put it some good use now... and have a little fun while she was doing it, too.
> 
> "Ummm... hey? You feeling alright there, rabbit? You're looking a little woozy." Nightmare suddenly said, quite loudly, before applying a bit of pressure to a zone of the rabbit's brain she affectionately referred to as "the knockout zone". The rabbit avatar suddenly collapsed in her arms, and she let out a scream... a scream that masked the sound of dimensional threads being loudly torn open, and a vast quantity of love potion being poured into the punch at the refreshment table not too far from her. Then came the bottle, which fell out of another rift that suddenly opened up underneath that same refreshment table. To top it all off, she quickly undid her little connections and waited to see the results.



_(as the avatar bunny screams out, several servant bunnies rush over to the table in the hallway to investigate as the guests stand clear. They approach quickly and stop suddenly, seeing you standing with the avatar unconscious in your arms. As you gently set her down feigning concern, they frantically start to move in practised succession, as 2 of them rush to check on her while one rushes over to a nearby terminal and presses the red button repeatedly. As he does, the shimmering form of Aurora appears and starts to address the bunnies> _

Greetings and welcome, how may I...what *happened *to me? Why am I unconscious? Nightmare, did something occur?

_<as you shrug innocently, the 2 bunnies look on confused>_ We don't know! She seems fine physically but we heard a scream and...well...here we are!

_<the projection approaches the avatar and passes her paw through her body, nodding silently and replying coldly>_ No physical damage confirmed. We had planned to re-initialize her anyway...please take her to infirmary room 2 and place her neck in neuron-transciever link unit 1. I shall inform Mambi and Marius immediately. 

_<as she shimmers and vanishes, the bunnies work together to lift her onto a blanket and start to leave. As they do, the remaining servant bunny looks to the punch bowl and starts to fill his decanter from it>_ It's ok ma'am, we can take it from here. We'll let you know how she's doing as soon as we get her back online. In the meantime, just try to relax. Please excuse me, I should get back to my duties. Oh, and I believe Natasha was asking about you in the dining area...she took the little raccoon there to try and comfort them and I overheard her talking. It's just down the hall and to the left through the double doors. Take care!
_
<you see him pour several glasses from the tainted punch before drinking one himself, as he approaches a group of ferrets in the hallway to offer them some as well. You see him wobble a little as he does, slightly woozy, and he quickly hands the tray to another passing servant before leaning against the wall. You see more creatures accepting the drinks and wait patiently for the chaos to begin, and looking to the first bunny you noticee him staring at one of the dancing skunks in the main dance floor with an odd grin as he licks his lips and his whiskers twitch...>_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 25, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "While I have to admit I'm a little jealous..."  _<Marius bowed to the holobunny with a reassuring smile.>_ "...I know it's not you. Something's up and we're going to find out what."



I agree, we should locate user designate Nightmare immediately and.._<she freezes a moment and turns to you>_ Marius, you should be aware that my avatar has fallen unconscious! There are n apparent physical damages, however she is being taken to Infirmary room 2 for re-initialization as a precaution. I am awaiting her arrival currently in the infirmary and if  you prefer, I can take you there instead immediately. We can assume...

_<the cat suddenly gasps loudly and seeing you far down the hall, screams over to you as loudly as he can>_ *Marius, you need to come here right away!!! HURRY!!!*

_<as you approach, you see him trembling slightly as he points frantically to the independent terminal>_ M-Marius, Aurora just told me about the avatar, and I'm sorry to hold you up, but this is more important! I just had Aurora, well _this_ independent copy of her anyway, run a comparative scan of the 2 core codes, and just look at the avatar's crosswiring codes compared to the core!

_<he points to a series of gibberish symbols as you look on shaking your head. He sighs and apologizes> _Oh sorry, I forgot you probably don't read Andromedian, I'm just very shaken up. Let me translate for you...there are *very* specific emotional commands listed here, *very *specific crosswirings. It's *not *Hydra though, they are too refined in the emotive-logic bridges, as if emotions were linked haphazardly to specific thought patterns and that's not his style! This is not a sign of corrupted coding, but more of an attempted *biological* rewiring!!! Listen closely as I read off the effective results:

_<he takes a breath and shudders as the holobunny listens in curious> _*Anger *is linked to sensor logs. *Sadness *is linked to pickles. *Joy *is linked to conversation. *Lustful desires* is linked to Nightmare specifically...yeah apparently that was not her choice you'll be relieved to know. Finally, *fear* is linked to physical contact!!! Sound familiar??? That's exactly why she was acting up!!! I'm also sure it was deliberate! Watch closely, specific parts of the logs are clearly missing! I have Aurora running a deep scan to find the problem but look at this! Aurora, please reply for us the sensor logs for the raccoon's attack you showed me earlier!

_<you see the cat nonplussed as we both watch the display closely, as the feline sits besides the raccoon in the steam room, watch him part the steam and converse with her, and watch with horror as she clearly attacks him, her fangs driving deep into his neck. The cat remains oddly unmoved at all throughout this display as you watch the raccoon drag his bloody body a bit, then collapsing as you see the feline healing his neck wounds somehow, just as the alert sounds and she moves back to the bench. As the medical staff rush in and the display freezes, the cat looks to you and shrugs casually> _

See what I mean, nothing but empty steam! The logs show nothing but clearly he was attacked, so *something* has edited these logs to hide the culprit and Aurora was instructed to be angry when anyone tries to access them. That *can't* be a coincidence! But no question about it, we're dealing with someone devious enough to affect her biological form's mind! Marius, we may have a serious problem here...have *you *noticed anything unusual aside from Aurora's now explained behaviour?

_<the holobunny looks at the cat with concern and passes her paw through his head to his surprise, as you stare, shocked by the events you just witnessed> _


----------



## Mambi (Jan 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The Baron takes the wine and sweetrolls from the tray and takes a sip from the Celtic wine. _Ah, I havent tasted Celtic wine since Boudica was defeated in AD 61. Being a member of the Temporal Aristocracy has its perks. The Platinum coins? Is money not existent in this realm? Oh well. If you would like one of my servants will take you to the great marketplace of the Shogun Empire and you can use those coins to acquire the finest things the Empire can provide.



_<the bunny laughs to himself, deeply embarrassed>_ OH, this is a form of _currency_!!! My apologies, I haven't had to deal in currency of any form personally, but I heard about it from Mambi's stories. Yeah, it's all coming back to me...I feel so silly but yes, thank you again good sir, I shall look forward to exchanging them for things at a later time. I'm sure Mambi can portal us to this market if you show him where it is. I...wait, did you say the *Temporal *Aristocracy??? Oh my...I only heard about your organization but I never dreamed I'd be in the presence of..._<gulps hard>_ 

Wow, I'm sorry, I have to go, you deserve far better treatment that I could ever hope to give! _<he nervously turns to run off, clearly feeling overwhelmed as you call out to him> _



Baron Tredegar said:


> Before that you can tell Mambi that my bodyguards are the finest throughout the realm and will gladly assist with any security and investigations. _He finishes his wine and Moon Sugar Sweetroll. _Now that I am refreshed the festivities can begin. _He gives a hearty laugh and waltzes down to the dance floor. Suddenly the song Drive That Funky Soul from Spiderman 3 starts playing out of nowhere, and the Baron begins dancing like Tobey Maguire from that movie. _



_<he stammers back to you> _Y-yes, of course good sir, we may have use for them as the primary drones for defence were recently destroyed by a malevolent AI that...sorry Mambi should explain all that to you. I'll get him right away!!! Ummm, be right back, e-enjoy the party!!! _<he bows deeply as you you catch the attention of several dancing skunks and a mature-seeming deer on the dance floor> 

<as he runs off, he sweats profusely and starts talking to himself> _Oh my goddess, an actual temporal agent...and I _spoke _to him!!!


----------



## Mambi (Jan 25, 2022)

VictorytheWolf said:


> Anyone wanna dance?


_
<as you look around, a playful skunk bops her way over to you, her hips gyrating wildly to the beat of the music as she laughs merrily and speaks in a valley-girl accent>_ 

O.M.G, I love your outfit!! It's like, totally colourful and neato!!! I'm Sheila, and you're cool! Like, come join us for a tail-shake, you lupine you, it'll be fun! _<she points to her friends who are also bopping wildly as the lights swirl around them, as one of them moves aside to make room for you to join them. You see a female older deer at a table sitting quietly, watching the skunks while sipping on some juice as she also motions for you to join with a friendly wave> _


----------



## Mambi (Jan 25, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> got any fruit snacks here Mambi?



_as you stand watching the dancing commotion waiting for a response in silence, you see a shimmer in the air, and suddenly the image of a beautiful female rabbit appears, scantily dressed and glowing blue, completely transparent as the lights from the party swirl through her body. You see her smile and nod politely, responding to you in a female yet cooly robotic voice>_

I'm sorry, were you attempting to address Mambi? He is currently located outside kitchen area 1. As for your query, various organic seeded consumables can be found at any refeshment table or in the primary dining hall's snack section. Is there a particular fruit you desire at this time? _<the projection stands with her paws behind her back, staring with her unblinking at you as she awaits your response> _


----------



## Mambi (Jan 25, 2022)

GagePatoineFORUMS said:


> "Eh, flip it."
> [ Gage immediately runs over to the deer to do whatever they're doing. ]


_
<the deer smiles warmly as you approach, setting her juice glass down. As she presses a button on the coaster, the glass suddenly dissolves into the coaster itself and vanishes as she casually sits back in her chair> _Oh hello, my names Lisa. And you are?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 25, 2022)

_The Baron mingles amongst the dancers greeting all of them in their native tongues and dialects. He waltzes up to the deer and gives an elaborate bow and flourish. _Why if you dont mind the intrusion would a beautiful young Cervidae like yourself like to have a waltz with me? _He reaches his hand out beckoning her to join him._


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 25, 2022)

Mambi said:


> I agree, we should locate user designate Nightmare immediately and.._<she freezes a moment and turns to you>_ Marius, you should be aware that my avatar has fallen unconscious! There are n apparent physical damages, however she is being taken to Infirmary room 2 for re-initialization as a precaution.



_<Marius turned pale and his blood ran cold.>_



Mambi said:


> I am awaiting her arrival currently in the infirmary and if  you prefer, I can take you there instead immediately. We can assume...
> 
> _<the cat suddenly gasps loudly and seeing you far down the hall, screams over to you as loudly as he can>_ *Marius, you need to come here right away!!! HURRY!!!*



_<The duck looked back and forth from the direction of the infirmary to Mambi's voice, desperately wanting to go to the infirmary to check on 'Rora. With a grumble, he ran over the Mambi since he knew she wasn't physically injured.>  _

"Aurora, can you let her know I'll find her in a bit?"_  <He ran over to Mambi.>_



Mambi said:


> _<as you approach, you see him trembling slightly as he points frantically to the independent terminal>_ M-Marius, Aurora just told me about the avatar, and I'm sorry to hold you up, but this is more important! I just had Aurora, well _this_ independent copy of her anyway, run a comparative scan of the 2 core codes, and just look at the avatar's crosswiring codes compared to the core!
> 
> _<he points to a series of gibberish symbols as you look on shaking your head. He sighs and apologizes> _Oh sorry, I forgot you probably don't read Andromedian,



"Oh, Andromedian." _<he said with an exaggerated blase intonation.>_  "Yes, of course, I should have recognized the- I'M FROM JERSEY!"  _<he loudly reminded the cat.>_



Mambi said:


> I'm just very shaken up. Let me translate for you...there are *very* specific emotional commands listed here, *very *specific crosswirings. It's *not *Hydra though, they are too refined in the emotive-logic bridges, as if emotions were linked haphazardly to specific thought patterns and that's not his style! This is not a sign of corrupted coding, but more of an attempted *biological* rewiring!!! Listen closely as I read off the effective results:



_<He suddenly had Marius's attention.>_



Mambi said:


> _<he takes a breath and shudders as the holobunny listens in curious> _*Anger *is linked to sensor logs. *Sadness *is linked to pickles. *Joy *is linked to conversation. *Lustful desires* is linked to Nightmare specifically...yeah apparently that was not her choice you'll be relieved to know. Finally, *fear* is linked to physical contact!!! Sound familiar??? That's exactly why she was acting up!!! I'm also sure it was deliberate! Watch closely, specific parts of the logs are clearly missing! I have Aurora running a deep scan to find the problem but look at this! Aurora, please reply for us the sensor logs for the raccoon's attack you showed me earlier!
> 
> _<you see the cat nonplussed as we both watch the display closely, as the feline sits besides the raccoon in the steam room, watch him part the steam and converse with her, and watch with horror as she clearly attacks him, her fangs driving deep into his neck. The cat remains oddly unmoved at all throughout this display as you watch the raccoon drag his bloody body a bit, then collapsing as you see the feline healing his neck wounds somehow, just as the alert sounds and she moves back to the bench. As the medical staff rush in and the display freezes, the cat looks to you and shrugs casually> _
> 
> ...



"Did.  Did you not just see Nightmare attack the raccoon in the video just now?" <he asked bewildered.>  "She was right there! It was her!  She did it!" 
_<Marius looked at Mambi and stepped backwards.  The only way he could not have seen the video was if he was compromised, too!>

<While he certainly lost his cool last time, this time Marius suddenly seemed completely calm and composed, almost bored, except for a little twitch in his eye.  He saw Nightmare (@NightmareEyes) and casually strolled over to her. He stood in front of her, clearly invading her personal space and blocking her view of the developing festivities. He rocked on his heels a bit before leaning in close.>  _

"You messed with the wrong rabbit._" <He was barely audible.>_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The Baron mingles amongst the dancers greeting all of them in their native tongues and dialects. He waltzes up to the deer and gives an elaborate bow and flourish. _Why if you dont mind the intrusion would a beautiful young Cervidae like yourself like to have a waltz with me? _He reaches his hand out beckoning her to join him._



_<the deer looks at her dancing skunk friends and at her other deer friend at the next table talking to the human. Seeing they are doing fine, she smiles radiantly and lifts her hoof for you to hold as she softly replies>_ Why I would be *delighted *to waltz with you, good sir! You seem a creature of exquisite taste...and charm. 

_<she blushes slightly and presses a blue button on her table's console, speaking quickly into it as the image of the holobunny appears on the terminal's display> _

Aurora, can you please instruct the DJ to play something in 3/4 time? Thank you.

_<as the image of the bunny nods and disappears, you hear the music shifting as she elegantly rises to go with you as your guards move politely aside>_


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 26, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _as you stand watching the dancing commotion waiting for a response in silence, you see a shimmer in the air, and suddenly the image of a beautiful female rabbit appears, scantily dressed and glowing blue, completely transparent as the lights from the party swirl through her body. You see her smile and nod politely, responding to you in a female yet cooly robotic voice>_
> 
> I'm sorry, were you attempting to address Mambi? He is currently located outside kitchen area 1. As for your query, various organic seeded consumables can be found at any refeshment table or in the primary dining hall's snack section. Is there a particular fruit you desire at this time? _<the projection stands with her paws behind her back, staring with her unblinking at you as she awaits your response> _


*Just causally swipes paw through hologram* that is pretty cool, Im gonna go get a snack


----------



## Vic (Jan 26, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you look around, a playful skunk bops her way over to you, her hips gyrating wildly to the beat of the music as she laughs merrily and speaks in a valley-girl accent>_
> 
> O.M.G, I love your outfit!! It's like, totally colourful and neato!!! I'm Sheila, and you're cool! Like, come join us for a tail-shake, you lupine you, it'll be fun! _<she points to her friends who are also bopping wildly as the lights swirl around them, as one of them moves aside to make room for you to join them. You see a female older deer at a table sitting quietly, watching the skunks while sipping on some juice as she also motions for you to join with a friendly wave> _


*I walk over to the doe* Hi Im Vic whats your name (said in a shy and quiet voice)


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 26, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer looks at her dancing skunk friends and at her other deer friend at the next table talking to the human. Seeing they are doing fine, she smiles radiantly and lifts her hoof for you to hold as she softly replies>_ Why I would be *delighted *to waltz with you, good sir! You seem a creature of exquisite taste...and charm.
> 
> _<she blushes slightly and presses a blue button on her table's console, speaking quickly into it as the image of the holobunny appears on the terminal's display> _
> 
> ...


_The baron takes her hoof in his paw and gracefully escorts her to the center of the dance floor. _I dont believe I introduced myself I am the Baron of Tredegar, Temporal Lord of Earthrealm and its reality, but you may call me Ahrakas. _He takes her in his arms and begins an elegant waltz. _I last performed this waltz in the Czars Winter Palace in 1916. It was a beautiful party, if only they knew what the future had in store for them. Tell me what might your name be? I am sure it is as elegant as the way you dance.


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jan 26, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius turned pale and his blood ran cold.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nightmare watched with a smirk as she saw the infected punch ingested and distributed by a few creatures. She could hardly wait to see what sort of stir that would cause. But right now she had more important business to attend to with Mambi... just to make sure things were proceeding as planned and there were as few disturbances as poss-

-ible. 

Nightmare groaned softly as she saw that annoying duck from earlier... the one that had been blabbing about Hydra this and Hydra that... the one that had claimed that he wasn't afraid of her, standing in front of the terminal with Mambi.

She shrugged it off. No matter. She'd had no trouble dealing with idiots who'd crossed her in the past. Why should this be any different?

Because it was only an idiot who would see no reason to fear her.

Grabbing a cup of tainted punch off the table, she waited for the duck to approach her, smiling sweetly as he marched up angrily.

"This punch is simply divine! Would you like to try some?" She called out as he was still a ways off.

No response. Instead, he positively growled back, anger flooding his mind with a burning rage practically impossible to put out.

In response, Nightmare simply chuckled and set the drink aside.

"So. You've discovered my little secret, hmm?" she asked, holding up her paw to examine her claws. All nice and sharp and ready to cut. "Those are some strong words from a duck within bite range... although you don't look as though you have much blood in you at all... Hrmmm... perhaps you'd look better as a roast duck then..."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 27, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> "So. You've discovered my little secret, hmm?" she asked, holding up her paw to examine her claws. All nice and sharp and ready to cut. "Those are some strong words from a duck within bite range...



"There's a reason why we're called sawbills."  _<Marius flashed the serrations in his bill. Certainly not lethal, but a bite would sting for a while.>_



NightmareEyes said:


> although you don't look as though you have much blood in you at all... Hrmmm... perhaps you'd look better as a roast duck then..."



"Perhaps?  Well, why don't you ask the last guy who messed with Aurora?  Oh, wait. You can't.  We already incinerated his remains!"

_<Marius rolled up the sleeves of his jacket and puffed his feathers to look bigger and more intimidating.>_

"Now undo the damage you did to Aurora and Mambi and maybe we'll let you go peacefully."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jan 27, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "There's a reason why we're called sawbills."  _<Marius flashed the serrations in his bill. Certainly not lethal, but a bite would sting for a while.>_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nightmare chuckled at that, flashing her own fangs as she fired back seemingly unfazed by the duck's pitiful threats.

"Mine are bigger." she taunted. "Jealous? Perhaps you'd like a pair of your own? But really, my dear, you need to stop going off about this Hydra friend of yours, because I'm afraid I have no idea what it is you're talking about." she sight softly. "But sure. If that's all you want, I'll gladly repair the damage I did to your friends before I leave. Just as soon as I wrap up some unfinished business..."


----------



## Mambi (Jan 27, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> *Just causally swipes paw through hologram* that is pretty cool, Im gonna go get a snack


_
<the holobunny watches with mild curiosity as your paw passes through her, and then tilts her head in mild confusion before replying robotically> _I am aware of your snack intentions, it was the nature of your initial query. As stated, the desired fruit is located in the primary hall's refreshment center. 

_<she looks at you oddly> _Most curious...this is the 6th recorded instance of memory issues amongst guests. Do you require any medical scans before snacking? Perhaps insufficient nutrition is affecting your neurological alignment? It is a most puzzling phenomenon observed amongst the organic guests here...


----------



## Mambi (Jan 27, 2022)

VictorytheWolf said:


> *I walk over to the doe* Hi Im Vic whats your name (said in a shy and quiet voice)



_<the skunk watches you walk away from her, and with a shrug resumes her dancing with her friends. Setting her juice aside, the deer looks up and smiles, offering her hoof in friendship as she pushes out a chair for you to join her>_

My name is Lisa, a pleasure to meet you Vic! Don't mind Sheila, she's a little...um..."forward". _<she rolls her eyes slightly and giggles>_ I hope you're enjoying yourself. Have you been here long and have you met our host yet? Mambi throws the wildest parties in this chaotic little playpen of his, but it's got everything for amusement for sure. Try the cold-flambe cheese sometime, it's odd but tasty! _<she laughs and takes a sip from her juice with a grin>_


----------



## Vic (Jan 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the skunk watches you walk away from her, and with a shrug resumes her dancing with her friends. Setting her juice aside, the deer looks up and smiles, offering her hoof in friendship as she pushes out a chair for you to join her>_
> 
> My name is Lisa, a pleasure to meet you Vic! Don't mind Sheila, she's a little...um..."forward". _<she rolls her eyes slightly and giggles>_ I hope you're enjoying yourself. Have you been here long and have you met our host yet? Mambi throws the wildest parties in this chaotic little playpen of his, but it's got everything for amusement for sure. Try the cold-flambe cheese sometime, it's odd but tasty! _<she laughs and takes a sip from her juice with a grin>_


Nice to meet you, Lisa, no I haven't been here very long and I am very introverted so this is WAY out of my comfort zone. OH, I hope I didn't hurt her feelings. Yeah, I met Mambi on the way in, seems like a nice cat. I would love to try the cheese...however I am lactose intolerant (IRL and Sona)


----------



## Mambi (Jan 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The baron takes her hoof in his paw and gracefully escorts her to the center of the dance floor. _I dont believe I introduced myself I am the Baron of Tredegar, Temporal Lord of Earthrealm and its reality, but you may call me Ahrakas. _He takes her in his arms and begins an elegant waltz. _I last performed this waltz in the Czars Winter Palace in 1916. It was a beautiful party, if only they knew what the future had in store for them. Tell me what might your name be? I am sure it is as elegant as the way you dance.



_<the deer gazes into your eyes as she slowly is moved around you in her dance, enchanted by your charms>_ My name is Rayne, and it is quite the honour to meet one such as yourself! We get many types in this party but I believe this is the first time we have had the pleasure of a Temporal Lord, Ahrakas. I do hope you're here on pleasure and not business? Mambi hasn't messed with time loops for a very long time as I recall, having determined it to be too dangerous to research, so I'm pretty sure we're all good...right? 

_<she chuckles as she blushes, hoping she's correct, as she softly adds to herself> _Then again that cat does some wild stuff over the centuries so who knows what trouble he's gotten into. Are you immortal as well, or a time jumper? The idea of temporal stability agents always fascinated me ever since I met that odd lanky gentlehuman in the blue police box as a child. He told me he travels throughout time a lot, then vanished forever after eating all my custard and fishsticks. An odd person for sure, and I never got his name before he disappeared...have you heard of him?


----------



## Mambi (Jan 27, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<The duck looked back and forth from the direction of the infirmary to Mambi's voice, desperately wanting to go to the infirmary to check on 'Rora. With a grumble, he ran over the Mambi since he knew she wasn't physically injured.>  _
> 
> "Aurora, can you let her know I'll find her in a bit?"_  <He ran over to Mambi.>_



_<the bunny nods>_ She is unconscious currently and in moments we will be one again. At that time she will know what I know, so yes she is informed technically. 



Marius Merganser said:


> "Oh, Andromedian." _<he said with an exaggerated blase intonation.>_  "Yes, of course, I should have recognized the- I'M FROM JERSEY!"  _<he loudly reminded the cat.>_



_<the cat chuckles slightly embarrassed and continues...>
_


Marius Merganser said:


> "Did.  Did you not just see Nightmare attack the raccoon in the video just now?" <he asked bewildered.>  "She was right there! It was her!  She did it!"
> _<Marius looked at Mambi and stepped backwards.  The only way he could not have seen the video was if he was compromised, too!>_



Did I...*WHAT??? *_<he goes pale under his fur, shocked at what he just heard> _*Nightmare *attacked the raccoon??? What are you talking about? Aurora, replay the scene in a loop please!!!  _<the display replays the scene again as the cat stares closely, not seeing anything differently. After a few loops, he speaks aloud still fixated on the screen> _

I just see steam and emptiness, where did you get the idea that Nightmare..._<he turns and just now notices you ran off to confront the feline (@NightmareEyes ) in the hallway outside the dining area, as the holobunny remains, studying the cat closely with concern>_...oh, you're gone already. Damn, if I can be affected we need protection and I wish he waited until he had it. Quick, Aurora, is what he said true? Both of you, isolated terminal you and live you, please answer the question. 

_<the terminal bunny image and the holobunny both reply in unison>_ Confirmed, nightmare is clearly the attacker in this scenario as shown in the display. 

_<the cat starts to breath faster, his heart pounding in fear> _OK, I just heard YOU say the logs are damaged, but I heard YOU say that Nightmare is shown!!! Oh my...this is not good...not good at all. I've got something wrong with ME I think!!! Quick, where's Natasha, I need a peer-check on my spirit and brain immediately!!!

_<the holobunny closes her eyes a moment>_ Unicorn designate Natasha is currently inside the peanut allergen barrier with the raccoon children in primary dining room. 

Ok, I don't want her to leave the raccoon kids. Tell her to stay with them, and I'm going to the infirmary immediately to verify my neurons and get some protective headbands for everyone, then we'll go talk to this "Nightmare" once we're clean and protected. Hurry! _<without wasting a single second, the cat's eyes glow and a shimmering rift opens in front of him, leading to the infirmary. He dives into the rift as it re-seals itself as the holobunny shimmers and disappears, presumably to inform the unicorn.>

<meanwhile, the sounds of loud chaotic laughter and mild shrieks of surprise can be heard from the dining area, as several bunnies start throwing themselves at the guests, kissing them and laughing as they hig them tightly. You see several tigers and ferrets throwing their food aside and kissing each other in tight embraces, while others lay on the floor and start rubbing each other's fur tenderly right on the spot. As a small fluffpile forms in the kitchen from the excited bunnies and the tigers start ripping off the clothing of various other guests with their claws while laughing maniacally, the unicorn looks around at the growing chaos with total confusion as she stands between the wild masses and the raccoons, covering their eyes to avoid troubles> _


----------



## Mambi (Jan 27, 2022)

VictorytheWolf said:


> Nice to meet you, Lisa, no I haven't been here very long and I am very introverted so this is WAY out of my comfort zone. OH, I hope I didn't hurt her feelings. Yeah, I met Mambi on the way in, seems like a nice cat. I would love to try the cheese...however I am lactose intolerant (IRL and Sona)


_
<the deer giggles and finishes her juice. As she presses a button on the coaster, the glass instantly dissolves and melts into the coaster, disappearing as she continues> _

Oh don't worry at all, most of the servants here are quite introverted as well. I myself can be a quiet type, it;s really ok. We all can't be like...*her*. _<she points to her friend, who is currently twerking at an embarrassed gecko. She laughs and waves her hoof>_ Nor should we try either, she's a good friend, but kind of a bimbo. 

_<sensing your discomfort, the deer softly whispers to you> _Would you prefer to go someplace more quiet and peaceful? This place is huge and there are much better locations for peace, such as the holographic garden or observatory? We should avoid the pool for now though, I heard there was an incident recently.


----------



## Vic (Jan 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer giggles and finishes her juice. As she presses a button on the coaster, the glass instantly dissolves and melts into the coaster, disappearing as she continues> _
> 
> Oh don't worry at all, most of the servants here are quite introverted as well. I myself can be a quiet type, it;s really ok. We all can't be like...*her*. _<she points to her friend, who is currently twerking at an embarrassed gecko. She laughs and waves her hoof>_ Nor should we try either, she's a good friend, but kind of a bimbo.
> 
> _<sensing your discomfort, the deer softly whispers to you> _Would you prefer to go someplace more quiet and peaceful? This place is huge and there are much better locations for peace, such as the holographic garden or observatory? We should avoid the pool for now though, I heard there was an incident recently.


Yeah, it would be nice if we could go somewhere else...before anything R-rated happens. Also  I am fascinated by the galaxy so I'd love to see that


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny watches with mild curiosity as your paw passes through her, and then tilts her head in mild confusion before replying robotically> _I am aware of your snack intentions, it was the nature of your initial query. As stated, the desired fruit is located in the primary hall's refreshment center.
> 
> _<she looks at you oddly> _Most curious...this is the 6th recorded instance of memory issues amongst guests. Do you require any medical scans before snacking? Perhaps insufficient nutrition is affecting your neurological alignment? It is a most puzzling phenomenon observed amongst the organic guests here...


No Im perfectly fine...I was just awe-struck by this tech...I thought only magic users could create an image like this! No I think Im good, thanks though...have you seen my sister though?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 27, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> Nightmare chuckled at that, flashing her own fangs as she fired back seemingly unfazed by the duck's pitiful threats.
> 
> "Mine are bigger." she taunted. "Jealous? Perhaps you'd like a pair of your own? But really, my dear, you need to stop going off about this Hydra friend of yours, because I'm afraid I have no idea what it is you're talking about." she sight softly. "But sure. If that's all you want, I'll gladly repair the damage I did to your friends before I leave. Just as soon as I wrap up some unfinished business..."



*"NOW!" *_<Marius shouted.  While his anger was legitimate, it was true that his intimidation tactics were all show.  His own moral code forbade him from attacking a female and he honestly could not use defense as a justification in the immediate moment. Even if he did, her fangs and claws put him at a significant disadvantage and could potentially reduce the already low probability she would actually be true to her word and restore Aurora and Mambi to normal.>

<He sank backwards, started shaking and his voice cracked.>_
"I just want my girlfriend back.  After all we've been through, we finally had time...you can understand that, can't you?"  _<He pleaded quietly.>_

"Please..."


----------



## Mambi (Jan 27, 2022)

VictorytheWolf said:


> Yeah, it would be nice if we could go somewhere else...before anything R-rated happens. Also  I am fascinated by the galaxy so I'd love to see that



_<the deer rises and points to the hallway>_ Certainly then, let's go. We'll have to walk as Mambi's busy, but no issue I hope. Shall we?

_<the polite deer leads you to the staircase as you pass several creatures in the hallway, including an agitated duck confronting a red-dressed feline near a refreshment table. As we get to the stairs, you see they tightly spiral upwards and we ascent carefully until we reach the main observatory doors. As she opens the labelled door, you see several large eyepieces attached to mountainous telescopes, all linked to a series of chairs and computer consoles, with a squirrel peering into an eyepiece in one observing a moon of some sort. One chair is attached to a VR style headset which is currently vacant, and along the right wall you see 2 smaller foxes casually peering through a portal with a safety barrier in front of it that looking in the hole leads to what seems to be an alien landscape, with purple glowing rocks and an tangerine skyline. You see the large walls are covered in electronic displays and maps of stars and other unknown planets and objects, while a monitor is showing a black hole on a monitor destroying a star in detail far beyond what you have ever seen. A group of wolves and 2 ferrets are wearing goggles and observing a star through a filtered display, while several other skunks lay back on a balcony and are just looking at the skyline through a ceiling window. A few other guests are off to the side silently reading something on a console, with one of them reading silently with a group about the system itself and the original designer "Landru" according to the console beside them>

 <the deer giggles as you take a moment to absorb it all> _Take your time, it gets everyone at first. I'll guide you to whatever you'd like to see, I know this equipment well.


----------



## Vic (Jan 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer rises and points to the hallway>_ Certainly then, let's go. We'll have to walk as Mambi's busy, but no issue I hope. Shall we?
> 
> _<the polite deer leads you to the staircase as you pass several creatures in the hallway, including an agitated duck confronting a red-dressed feline near a refreshment table. As we get to the stairs, you see they tightly spiral upwards and we ascent carefully until we reach the main observatory doors. As she opens the labelled door, you see several large eyepieces attached to mountainous telescopes, all linked to a series of chairs and computer consoles, with a squirrel peering into an eyepiece in one observing a moon of some sort. One chair is attached to a VR style headset which is currently vacant, and along the right wall you see 2 smaller foxes casually peering through a portal with a safety barrier in front of it that looking in the hole leads to what seems to be an alien landscape, with purple glowing rocks and an tangerine skyline. You see the large walls are covered in electronic displays and maps of stars and other unknown planets and objects, while a monitor is showing a black hole on a monitor destroying a star in detail far beyond what you have ever seen. A group of wolves and 2 ferrets are wearing goggles and observing a star through a filtered display, while several other skunks lay back on a balcony and are just looking at the skyline through a ceiling window. A few other guests are off to the side silently reading something on a console, with one of them reading silently with a group about the system itself and the original designer "Landru" according to the console beside them>_
> 
> _<the deer giggles as you take a moment to absorb it all> _Take your time, it gets everyone at first. I'll guide you to whatever you'd like to see, I know this equipment well.


*Vics jaw drops* FINALLY SOMEWHERE I CAN NERD OUT *She laughs and giggles and spins around then stops* sorry that was kinda weird *she quickly blushes and returns back to her shy self*


----------



## Mambi (Jan 27, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> No Im perfectly fine...I was just awe-struck by this tech...I thought only magic users could create an image like this! No I think Im good, thanks though...have you seen my sister though?



Magic? No, my technology is Andromedian based, with some Venusian components in the primary projection and sensory systems, and my primary core was designed by the engineer Landru and modeled after his deceased biological offspring. As for the location of your sibling, she is currently located in the observatory with user designate Lisa, down the hall and up the staircase. Simply follow the yellow dots after you retrieve your snack if you wish to join her. 

_<she waves her paw, and a series of glowing circles appear on the floor, leading to the staircase at the end of the hallway.>_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 27, 2022)

VictorytheWolf said:


> *Vics jaw drops* FINALLY SOMEWHERE I CAN NERD OUT *She laughs and giggles and spins around then stops* sorry that was kinda weird *she quickly blushes and returns back to her shy self*



_<the deer laughs gently and puts her hoof up dismissively>_ Oh no problem at all, and you forget that I'm friends with that wild skunk you met, the lunatic cat Mambi, plus many others odd ones here...trust me, "weird" doesn't really have a lot of meaning in this place!_ <she laughs merrily as she winks at you> _Go nuts! What interests you most?

_<she pauses a moment, slightly embarrassed>_ Oh...and if you don't mind me asking, what is a "nerd"? Is that, like, another word for "genius"? _<she shrugs slightly with a grin>_


----------



## Vic (Jan 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer laughs gently and puts her hoof up dismissively>_ Oh no problem at all, and you forget that I'm friends with that wild skunk you met, the lunatic cat Mambi, plus many others odd ones here...trust me, "weird" doesn't really have a lot of meaning in this place!_ <she laughs merrily as she winks at you> _Go nuts! What interests you most?
> 
> _<she pauses a moment, slightly embarrassed>_ Oh...and if you don't mind me asking, what is a "nerd"? Is that, like, another word for "genius"? _<she shrugs slightly with a grin>_


"I LOVE planets and stars...but the thing I love most is...well...music...I write music and I love to play guitar but Im too shy" Vic said "And I wish "Nerd" meant genius but its a insulting label people put on me, it means I spend more time with books than people"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer gazes into your eyes as she slowly is moved around you in her dance, enchanted by your charms>_ My name is Rayne, and it is quite the honour to meet one such as yourself! We get many types in this party but I believe this is the first time we have had the pleasure of a Temporal Lord, Ahrakas. I do hope you're here on pleasure and not business? Mambi hasn't messed with time loops for a very long time as I recall, having determined it to be too dangerous to research, so I'm pretty sure we're all good...right?
> 
> _<she chuckles as she blushes, hoping she's correct, as she softly adds to herself> _Then again that cat does some wild stuff over the centuries so who knows what trouble he's gotten into. Are you immortal as well, or a time jumper? The idea of temporal stability agents always fascinated me ever since I met that odd lanky gentlehuman in the blue police box as a child. He told me he travels throughout time a lot, then vanished forever after eating all my custard and fishsticks. An odd person for sure, and I never got his name before he disappeared...have you heard of him?


Raine, such an amazing name. I am here for both pleasure and business, there is an urgent matter I must speak to Mambi about. As for your questions about myself, I am neither immortal or a time jumper. I exist outside of time, in fact time bends to *me*. But you have had a run in with the Doctor as well? _Ahrakas gives a chuckle. _Last time I encountered him was in the 1970s when he helped me defeat a Dalek incursion into my domain. But enough about myself tell me more about you. _He flashes he smile to her. He then raises his voice. _I would like to request for the music to change to something from the 1920s please.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 27, 2022)

VictorytheWolf said:


> "I LOVE planets and stars...but the thing I love most is...well...music...I write music and I love to play guitar but Im too shy" Vic said "And I wish "Nerd" meant genius but its a insulting label people put on me, it means I spend more time with books than people"



_<the deer looks on bemused as we enter the room>_ I enjoy music as well, having grown up with a sibling who plays instruments very well. Alas my hooves could never get the hang of it. She used to play for her own enjoyment the most, and if others enjoyed it too that was another matter...but it was always for her spirit to shine first. Eventually she just got to think an audience of 0, 1, 10, or 1000 was all identical, as the *true* audience was herself, she told me. Maybe that will help you too?

Here, let me show you something. Gotta say though first, "nerd" being an insult in your realm confounds me a bit. One gets smart by reading. Where you're from, being smart is considered a _bad_ thing? How unusual, but we get creatures from al sorts of odd realms here, I suppose it's of no matter. But rest assured, intelligence is valued quite a lot here, so don't be ashamed to be yourself at all, "nerd". _<she winks as she smiles warmly, giggling a little as she beckons to the large telescope array and the chair with the VR headset.>

<as you sit in the chair and hold the VR headset, she nods and makes a motion with her hooves showing you to put it on to proceed. Seeing the chair has 2 rotate-able joysticks in the armrests, you put on the headset the reflexively hold the joysticks. Now fully in VR looking around, you find yourself floating in space and looking at a star-field with coordinates with basic information shown in the top-corner of your view. Turning one joystick you hear real-life machinery turning and cranking as your VR avatar rushes ahead to the surface of a moon on Uranus according to the on-screen display, and you look around as if you were standing on it in incredible detail.>

 <taking off the headset for a moment, you see one telescope that is attached has moved from where it was when you sat down, and quickly realize that you were controlling it from the VR/joysticks. Putting the headset back on, you move the joystick again and find yourself soaring outside the solar system and now standing on an comet outside the Kuiper belt. Getting the hang of it now, you start to explore the galaxy fro your VR chair as the deer watches over you...>_

See? pretty cool eh? Go see if you can find the edge of the heilosphere if you'd like, the view outside the sun's influence really lets you take in the cosmos!


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Magic? No, my technology is Andromedian based, with some Venusian components in the primary projection and sensory systems, and my primary core was designed by the engineer Landru and modeled after his deceased biological offspring. As for the location of your sibling, she is currently located in the observatory with user designate Lisa, down the hall and up the staircase. Simply follow the yellow dots after you retrieve your snack if you wish to join her.
> 
> _<she waves her paw, and a series of glowing circles appear on the floor, leading to the staircase at the end of the hallway.>_


Is there room I might be able to make weapons and tech in?


----------



## Mambi (Jan 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Raine, such an amazing name. I am here for both pleasure and business, there is an urgent matter I must speak to Mambi about. As for your questions about myself, I am neither immortal or a time jumper. I exist outside of time, in fact time bends to *me*. But you have had a run in with the Doctor as well? _Ahrakas gives a chuckle. _Last time I encountered him was in the 1970s when he helped me defeat a Dalek incursion into my domain. But enough about myself tell me more about you. _He flashes he smile to her. He then raises his voice. _I would like to request for the music to change to something from the 1920s please.



_<as the DJ nods and adjusts his equipment, the deer shifts her position and rhythm and looks on amazed, a realization dawning on her> _Oooo, I see, that makes much more sense, as you would have to be outside the primary timestream in order to perform your duties of course! Silly me, I really should have known better, please forgive me. 

_<she giggles and clears her throat a moment> _As for me? Well, I'm not immortal or magickal I'm afraid, just a good friend of Mambi's who's enjoying her time here like any other guest I suppose. I'm a simple gatherer and gardener in my home woods really, but I make the most delicious vegetable stews and I can grow almost anything. _<she blushes slightly, feeling slightly underwhelmed>_ I met Mambi a few years back during one of his jaunts when he portaled into the county fair where I was trading some vegetables and after many chats I hang out here! When we're done here, I'll be happy to take you to him once we ask his AI thingie where he is.

_<as she bops to the new beat and the other dancers around her try to adapt to varying degrees of success, she grins and claps her hooves> _But this doctor, yess, he DID say he was a doctor now that you mention it, but I never believed him. He was just so odd and...wild in the head. Seemed like a most...interesting one, I do hope he doesn't cause too much trouble for you?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 27, 2022)

Yes the Doctor is a rather odd fellow. Did you know he is half human on his mothers side? The Time Lords of Gallifrey think they have everything figured out but they do not realize how small they are in the grand scheme of things. You said you make delicious stews, I can arrange for you to give a presentation of your meals to my lord the Grand Imperator of the Temporal Realm himself. _Ahrakas gives a sly grin. _Would you like to see a taste of my power over time and space?


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jan 27, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> *"NOW!" *_<Marius shouted.  While his anger was legitimate, it was true that his intimidation tactics were all show.  His own moral code forbade him from attacking a female and he honestly could not use defense as a justification in the immediate moment. Even if he did, her fangs and claws put him at a significant disadvantage and could potentially reduce the already low probability she would actually be true to her word and restore Aurora and Mambi to normal.>
> 
> <He sank backwards, started shaking and his voice cracked.>_
> "I just want my girlfriend back.  After all we've been through, we finally had time...you can understand that, can't you?"  _<He pleaded quietly.>_
> ...


Nightmare sighed, rubbing at her eyes in response to the duck's question.

"I'm not... crazy, am I? Toying with the lives of mortals is supposed to be a lot more fun than this, isn't it?" she muttered quietly to herself.

Because the truth was, she did understand. Love was quite the painful thing. When it left for whatever reason, accident or betrayal or otherwise, it always hurt something strong. Worse than a silver knife to the eye ever could.

Nightmare winced softly, gently rubbing at the wound as she looked back up at the duck.

"Your girlfriend's fine. When she wakes up in about a minute or two, she'll be back to normal, perfectly fine, albeit unable to recall the past hour or two. Would probably be good if you were there when she woke up. Or something. I don't know. What do I know about love?" she tugged softly at her ear. "Maybe second thoughts about that punch though. Seems it ended up tainted or something like that." she said, gesturing all around at the spreading chaos.

She caught sight of Mambi racing off to somewhere and sighed. She should probably do something to stop that... but she suddenly didn't feel like it.

"Anyway. Just go. Off with you, or whatever." she said, waving a paw at the duck as she leaned up against the table.


----------



## Vic (Jan 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer looks on bemused as we enter the room>_ I enjoy music as well, having grown up with a sibling who plays instruments very well. Alas my hooves could never get the hang of it. She used to play for her own enjoyment the most, and if others enjoyed it too that was another matter...but it was always for her spirit to shine first. Eventually she just got to think an audience of 0, 1, 10, or 1000 was all identical, as the *true* audience was herself, she told me. Maybe that will help you too?
> 
> Here, let me show you something. Gotta say though first, "nerd" being an insult in your realm confounds me a bit. One gets smart by reading. Where you're from, being smart is considered a _bad_ thing? How unusual, but we get creatures from al sorts of odd realms here, I suppose it's of no matter. But rest assured, intelligence is valued quite a lot here, so don't be ashamed to be yourself at all, "nerd". _<she winks as she smiles warmly, giggling a little as she beckons to the large telescope array and the chair with the VR headset.>_


yeah sadly, if you know stuff and are shy or introverted you get labeled as a nerd and the nerd gets bullied the most


Mambi said:


> _<as you sit in the chair and hold the VR headset, she nods and makes a motion with her hooves showing you to put it on to proceed. Seeing the chair has 2 rotate-able joysticks in the armrests, you put on the headset the reflexively hold the joysticks. Now fully in VR looking around, you find yourself floating in space and looking at a star-field with coordinates with basic information shown in the top-corner of your view. Turning one joystick you hear real-life machinery turning and cranking as your VR avatar rushes ahead to the surface of a moon on Uranus according to the on-screen display, and you look around as if you were standing on it in incredible detail.>_
> 
> _<taking off the headset for a moment, you see one telescope that is attached has moved from where it was when you sat down, and quickly realize that you were controlling it from the VR/joysticks. Putting the headset back on, you move the joystick again and find yourself soaring outside the solar system and now standing on an comet outside the Kuiper belt. Getting the hang of it now, you start to explore the galaxy fro your VR chair as the deer watches over you...>_
> 
> See? pretty cool eh? Go see if you can find the edge of the heilosphere if you'd like, the view outside the sun's influence really lets you take in the cosmos!


this is the coolest thing I have ever seen. Do you guys have a place to build gadgets and stuff?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 27, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> Nightmare winced softly, gently rubbing at the wound as she looked back up at the duck.
> 
> "Your girlfriend's fine. When she wakes up in about a minute or two, she'll be back to normal, perfectly fine, albeit unable to recall the past hour or two. Would probably be good if you were there when she woke up. Or something. I don't know. What do I know about love?" she tugged softly at her ear. "Maybe second thoughts about that punch though. Seems it ended up tainted or something like that." she said, gesturing all around at the spreading chaos.



_<Somehow, Marius knew he could trust her.  The anger and hate instantly dissipated and he looked like a small, exhausted, and desperate duck.  He stared at her, still shaking.>_



NightmareEyes said:


> She caught sight of Mambi racing off to somewhere and sighed. She should probably do something to stop that... but she suddenly didn't feel like it.
> 
> "Anyway. Just go. Off with you, or whatever." she said, waving a paw at the duck as she leaned up against the table.



"You *do* understand." _<He whispered sadly.>_  "I'm sorry..."

_<Marius turned and ran as fast as he could out the door toward the infirmary, not even noticing the increase of debauchery behind him.  He tore through the halls, until he reached his destination and nearly crashed through the doors.  He headed over to 'Rora and tried to catch his breath as he checked on her.>_

"Hey there."  <He smiled, hopefully.>


----------



## Mambi (Jan 28, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius turned and ran as fast as he could out the door toward the infirmary, not even noticing the increase of debauchery behind him.  He tore through the halls, until he reached his destination and nearly crashed through the doors.  He headed over to 'Rora and tried to catch his breath as he checked on her.>_
> 
> "Hey there."  <He smiled, hopefully.>



_<as you enter the infirmary, you see the cat wearing a silver headband and sitting up in the bed besides Rora, who is now also wearing an identical silver headband and laying back in her bed seemingly comfortably. Beside the 2, you see the older raccoon, still unconscious but seemingly ok as the holobunny watches over him closely. As you enter and smile at her, the avatar bunny almost jumps into your arms in joy, holding you tightly without any issues at all you note with relief, as the holobunny in the nurse's outfit smiles warmly at you and nods slowly as she returns to the raccoon's readouts> _

Re-initialization has been completed. Her core is purged of any contaminating influences and been rewritten and re-synchronized. We are linked again and are now one. Marius, please place this headband on you as soon as you can, it is important.  

_<the avatar in your arms squeezes you tightly, then releasing you for a moment, reaches over to grab an extra headband and places it gently on your head. As she does, you see a quick blue sphere appear around your head as it glows, then several seconds later the sphere fades and the headband beeps once, with a tiny green light blinking along the sides. She hugs you again as the cat grabs several more headbands and addresses you directly> _

Marius, good to see you, I was just about to go get you. Aurora just got my noggin back to normal, we're ready to deal with this issue, and I am *pissed!!! *Come on, we have a feline to confront! I saw you run off, so I hope it went well enough but just in case. Aurora, check his neurological systems for any signs of manipulation, and if you haven't had enough of this little troublemaker already, grab some more of those headbands and follow me!!!

_<with that, the cat rushes out the door, several headbands in his paws as he does as your headband glows purple and the bunny reads the results closely. He rushes up to the feline in the red dress, but then stops himself as he sees a pile of half-naked unconscious guests in various piles on the floor amongst spilled food in the dining hall. Rolling his eyes but seeing things relatively stable, he spots the unicorn and waves for her to join us as he hands the extra headbands to a random servant bunny>_

Get these to her and those little raccoons right now, hurry!

_<the bunny runs off as with a slight snarl, the cat holds one of the headbands up to the feline (@NightmareEyes ) and angerly waves in in her face> 

*YOU!!!*_ You know what *these *are? They are Aurora's neurological reconfiguration units. They took a scan of our minds when we put them on, and I instructed her to keep an active scan at all times, so I don't know *how* you're manipulating us, magic, technology, psionics, and I don't care, but the *instant *she detects anything altering she can put it right back to normal like that!_ <he snaps his claws and glares at you in rage as the duck tries to calm him slightly>_

Get it, kitty? Your little tricks aren't going to work on us anymore, so you better come clean right now. These little mind games of yours, whatever they are, they've caused enough chaos I think...you violated my guests, my friend, myself, and _*nobody *_does that!!! <_the unicorn approaches and stands besides the cat, tantalizingly close to you as she slips on the headband and the scanning sphere appears and disappears again>_ So I'm only going to ask you once you devious little troublemaker...*why* did you attack that raccoon, *why* can't I wake him up, and just *what* are you planning here???

_<he extends his claws and snarls> _Spill it, or prepare to find yourself alone in a containment cube bleeding, but I want answers now!!!


----------



## Mambi (Jan 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes the Doctor is a rather odd fellow. Did you know he is half human on his mothers side? The Time Lords of Gallifrey think they have everything figured out but they do not realize how small they are in the grand scheme of things. You said you make delicious stews, I can arrange for you to give a presentation of your meals to my lord the Grand Imperator of the Temporal Realm himself. _Ahrakas gives a sly grin. _Would you like to see a taste of my power over time and space?


_
<she giggles softly and looks around at the partygoers>_ Well that would be wonderful to offer my meals to one as important as them, if you think your lord would enjoy it, thank you! As for seeing your temporal powers, why, to actually _see_ your powers? Why *certainly*, as long as you can promise that it won't affect the party much. I'd hate to ruin everyone's fun in any chaos, Mambi gets that enough but *yes*, it sounds delightful. Do you need me to do anything? 

_<she stands back slightly with an excited grin, as your guards smirk from their posts, knowing what's to come>_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 28, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Is there room I might be able to make weapons and tech in?


_
<the holobunny tilts her head, and giving you an odd look, continues>_ The matter fabricator in the supply closet can be configured to any atomic arrangement but is primarily used for clothing and other smaller objects. I should inform you though that while personal weapons are allowed at this party, as per the treaty of Venusian Galactic Counsel sub paragraph 45 clauses 2 through 26, the use of the technology to fabricate any energy-based weaponry is strictly forbidden without special dispensation orders, and thus my programming will not allow it. Only Mambi can override this directive and I do not believe he will comply. 

The fabricator can be located in the labelled room down the hallway to your left. Can you explain _why _you wish weapons at this time?


----------



## Mambi (Jan 28, 2022)

VictorytheWolf said:


> this is the coolest thing I have ever seen. Do you guys have a place to build gadgets and stuff?



_<the deer nods> _Well Mambi's got a machine in the supply room that can make almost anything, but it's mostly used for clothes and small stuff. It's downstairs, and I can show you later on if you'd like. In the meantime, enjoying the telescope interface? I assume you got the hang of the controls, they're pretty intuitive.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 28, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny tilts her head, and giving you an odd look, continues>_ The matter fabricator in the supply closet can be configured to any atomic arrangement but is primarily used for clothing and other smaller objects. I should inform you though that while personal weapons are allowed at this party, as per the treaty of Venusian Galactic Counsel sub paragraph 45 clauses 2 through 26, the use of the technology to fabricate any energy-based weaponry is strictly forbidden without special dispensation orders, and thus my programming will not allow it. Only Mambi can override this directive and I do not believe he will comply.
> 
> The fabricator can be located in the labelled room down the hallway to your left. Can you explain _why _you wish weapons at this time?


I want to figure out what makes the "hologram" tick, I don't like things I can't understand and It looks like it could help me out sometime to be able to have a realistic hologram...


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 28, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you enter the infirmary, you see the cat wearing a silver headband and sitting up in the bed besides Rora, who is now also wearing an identical silver headband and laying back in her bed seemingly comfortably. Beside the 2, you see the older raccoon, still unconscious but seemingly ok as the holobunny watches over him closely. As you enter and smile at her, the avatar bunny almost jumps into your arms in joy, holding you tightly without any issues at all you note with relief, as the holobunny in the nurse's outfit smiles warmly at you and nods slowly as she returns to the raccoon's readouts> _
> 
> Re-initialization has been completed. Her core is purged of any contaminating influences and been rewritten and re-synchronized. We are linked again and are now one. Marius, please place this headband on you as soon as you can, it is important.



_<Marius laughed out loud and returned the hug just as tightly, overjoyed that Aurora was back to herself.>_



Mambi said:


> Marius, good to see you, I was just about to go get you. Aurora just got my noggin back to normal, we're ready to deal with this issue, and I am *pissed!!! *Come on, we have a feline to confront! I saw you run off, so I hope it went well enough but just in case. Aurora, check his neurological systems for any signs of manipulation, and if you haven't had enough of this little troublemaker already, grab some more of those headbands and follow me!!!



_<Marius turned to look at the head bands and started to collect some.>_
"Yeah, about that...I think maybe-" _<He turned around and Mambi was gone. He then turned to Aurora.>_
"We better go follow him. Oh, by the way, don't drink the punch. It's spiked."
_<Aurora wasn't sure what that expression meant but figured she would ask later.  The two followed, but with far less enthusiasm than the cat.>_



Mambi said:


> _<with that, the cat rushes out the door, several headbands in his paws as he does as your headband glows purple and the bunny reads the results closely. He rushes up to the feline in the red dress, but then stops himself as he sees a pile of half-naked unconscious guests in various piles on the floor amongst spilled food in the dining hall. Rolling his eyes but seeing things relatively stable, he spots the unicorn and waves for her to join us as he hands the extra headbands to a random servant bunny>_


_
<As Marius and Aurora catch up, the physical bunny scanned the room in surprise, having never seen the guests behave that way, or at least to that extent. Marius diverted his eyes.>
_


Mambi said:


> _*YOU!!!*_ You know what *these *are? They are Aurora's neurological reconfiguration units. They took a scan of our minds when we put them on, and I instructed her to keep an active scan at all times, so I don't know *how* you're manipulating us, magic, technology, psionics, and I don't care, but the *instant *she detects anything altering she can put it right back to normal like that!_ <he snaps his claws and glares at you in rage as the duck tries to calm him slightly>_



"Hey, Mambi, wait a minute. I think there's more to the story--"



Mambi said:


> Get it, kitty? Your little tricks aren't going to work on us anymore, so you better come clean right now. These little mind games of yours, whatever they are, they've caused enough chaos I think...you violated my guests, my friend, myself, and _*nobody *_does that!!! <_the unicorn approaches and stands besides the cat, tantalizingly close to you as she slips on the headband and the scanning sphere appears and disappears again>_ So I'm only going to ask you once you devious little troublemaker...*why* did you attack that raccoon, *why* can't I wake him up, and just *what* are you planning here???
> 
> _<he extends his claws and snarls> _Spill it, or prepare to find yourself alone in a containment cube bleeding, but I want answers now!!!



_<Marius stepped closer to Mambi with the idea he could hold him back, but he did want to hear what Nightmare's story was.>_


----------



## Vic (Jan 28, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer nods> _Well Mambi's got a machine in the supply room that can make almost anything, but it's mostly used for clothes and small stuff. It's downstairs, and I can show you later on if you'd like. In the meantime, enjoying the telescope interface? I assume you got the hang of the controls, they're pretty intuitive.


This is the best thing I have ever seen Lisa! *Pulls out a book from back-pack* I'm gonna try something *Flips to a certain page that starts glowing* if this works I will be able to completely understand how this machine works *casts the spell and the entire machine starts glowing*


----------



## Mambi (Jan 28, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> I want to figure out what makes the "hologram" tick, I don't like things I can't understand and It looks like it could help me out sometime to be able to have a realistic hologram...



_<the holobunny shakes her head and replies coldly> _I do not "tick", though internal chronometers allow for proper timekeeping, and more importantly, you do not need to threaten me with violence for this information, as I have no restrictions on providing that data.

_<she waves her paw around the room, and you see hundreds of thousands of tiny purple and blue dots start to glow on the walls and other surfaces>_ The projection systems are embedded in most of the walls and other surfaces alongside my tactile and particle sensor array through a nanowire system linked to my central core, currently located in the basement in a neutronoum shell for protection. By projecting a particle stream through inverse-phase particle accelerators, and by manipulating the interception of the rays, I can cause causes a glowing photon to form in the air, which I can manipulate to any shape or colour I wish. Combining several million of these interception points allows the projection you are communicating with to exist. 

_<the bunny smiles, as you see several dozen identical bunnies shimmer and materialize, surrounding us both while smiling politely. All at once, they speak in unison> _

*This system allows me to project any number of avatars for representation of myself for user convenience, or to project any form for any reasons required, such as privacy, security or morality censoring, or entertainment. *

_<the extra bunnies all nods and disappear with a shimmer, as the original bunny smiles and stares at you nonchalantly>_ Do you have any further questions as to its operation?


----------



## Mambi (Jan 28, 2022)

VictorytheWolf said:


> This is the best thing I have ever seen Lisa! *Pulls out a book from back-pack* I'm gonna try something *Flips to a certain page that starts glowing* if this works I will be able to completely understand how this machine works *casts the spell and the entire machine starts glowing*


_
<Lisa steps back as she watches the machine glow She smiles and starts to explain>_ Ummm, I'm glad that works for you, but I'd be happy to show you how it works if you need me to, or Aurora can as well. But that's a very good use of magic regardless...let me know if you need more information once it's cast, eh?

_<she takes a seat and sit back, watching the machine closely in case of troubles as several of the other guests look over in curiousity> _


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 28, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny shakes her head and replies coldly> _I do not "tick", though internal chronometers allow for proper timekeeping, and more importantly, you do not need to threaten me with violence for this information, as I have no restrictions on providing that data.
> 
> _<she waves her paw around the room, and you see hundreds of thousands of tiny purple and blue dots start to glow on the walls and other surfaces>_ The projection systems are embedded in most of the walls and other surfaces alongside my tactile and particle sensor array through a nanowire system linked to my central core, currently located in the basement in a neutronoum shell for protection. By projecting a particle stream through inverse-phase particle accelerators, and by manipulating the interception of the rays, I can cause causes a glowing photon to form in the air, which I can manipulate to any shape or colour I wish. Combining several million of these interception points allows the projection you are communicating with to exist.
> 
> ...


No, Im just dumbfounded by this... Also I didn't mean to come across as violent. Well, cya later, *Ronin followed the path down to the snack table*


----------



## Vic (Jan 28, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<Lisa steps back as she watches the machine glow She smiles and starts to explain>_ Ummm, I'm glad that works for you, but I'd be happy to show you how it works if you need me to, or Aurora can as well. But that's a very good use of magic regardless...let me know if you need more information once it's cast, eh?
> 
> _<she takes a seat and sit back, watching the machine closely in case of troubles as several of the other guests look over in curiousity> _


"The spell basically allows me to feel the machine as if I was it" Vic said with her eyes glowing "it is a very complex machine". Eventually the glowing stopped and Vic noticed a crowd had gathered around her in curiosity "Sorry guys, I was just curious on how it worked" Vic said slipping the book into the backpack


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 28, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<she giggles softly and looks around at the partygoers>_ Well that would be wonderful to offer my meals to one as important as them, if you think your lord would enjoy it, thank you! As for seeing your temporal powers, why, to actually _see_ your powers? Why *certainly*, as long as you can promise that it won't affect the party much. I'd hate to ruin everyone's fun in any chaos, Mambi gets that enough but *yes*, it sounds delightful. Do you need me to do anything?
> 
> _<she stands back slightly with an excited grin, as your guards smirk from their posts, knowing what's to come>_


_Ahrakas takes her hooves in his paws and smiles at her. There is a blinding light and suddenly they are no longer at the party. _Raine, welcome to the Hanging Gardens of Babylon. _He waves his arm across the horizon revealing lush fountains and vegetation. Intricate frescoes adorn the blue walls of the Gardens. _Take a minute to soak it all in before we head back to the party. We dont want to be here too long, if we're sighted the inhabitants might start worshipping up.


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 28, 2022)

A short slug rabbit steps through the portal, waving a flier indignantly. He sported a pair of glowing goggles with a chest plate and belt, along with an egg shaped pack on his back. His stubby kangaroo slug like tail wiggled back and forth in frustration.

"Hey! Who's in charge here!?" He shouted, waving the paper at any passerby. "How dare you litter with such wanton disregard for the law! Interrupting my project! I could throw you in the cubes for twenty years minimum!"

He noticed a console people were interacting with in the middle, but would wait to see if he could get a living body to address his righteous indignation.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 28, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> No, Im just dumbfounded by this... Also I didn't mean to come across as violent. Well, cya later, *Ronin followed the path down to the snack table*



_<the holobunny tilts he head a moment, blinks twice, and with a shimmer, disappears into this air. The scent of the snack tray calls to you as you enter the room, as you see several creatures grabbing various vegetables and crackers, with some cheese on fire that doesn't seem to burn as others reach to grab it. A few squirrels enter a purple barrier with slices of bread as jars of fresh peanut butter are laid out among other various nuts. As a smaller one passes them to exit, you see a nut shell accidentally left on their fur gets silently vaporized the moment she passes the purple barrier> _


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 28, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny tilts he head a moment, blinks twice, and with a shimmer, disappears into this air. The scent of the snack tray calls to you as you enter the room, as you see several creatures grabbing various vegetables and crackers, with some cheese on fire that doesn't seem to burn as others reach to grab it. A few squirrels enter a purple barrier with slices of bread as jars of fresh peanut butter are laid out among other various nuts. As a smaller one passes them to exit, you see a nut shell accidentally left on their fur gets silently vaporized the moment she passes the purple barrier> _


*I see the desert table and instantly head to that* Hmmm What shall I fancy tonight


----------



## Mambi (Jan 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas takes her hooves in his paws and smiles at her. There is a blinding light and suddenly they are no longer at the party. _Raine, welcome to the Hanging Gardens of Babylon. _He waves his arm across the horizon revealing lush fountains and vegetation. Intricate frescoes adorn the blue walls of the Gardens. _Take a minute to soak it all in before we head back to the party. We dont want to be here too long, if we're sighted the inhabitants might start worshipping up.



_<the deer stares, open mouthed in amazement. Holding you close, she chuckles silently and whispers> _Amazing, this is...amazing! I've seen some wonderful views, but this...this is early history! What splendour!!! _<she smiles and nods>_ 

You are right though, we should return quickly, to be honest, I'm terrified to move from this spot in case I kill an insect or something. _<with a giggle she takes one final look around>_ Thank you for this though, it's a wonderful gift you have, and I am glad you shared it with me!


----------



## Mambi (Jan 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> A short slug rabbit steps through the portal, waving a flier indignantly. He sported a pair of glowing goggles with a chest plate and belt, along with an egg shaped pack on his back. His stubby kangaroo slug like tail wiggled back and forth in frustration.
> 
> "Hey! Who's in charge here!?" He shouted, waving the paper at any passerby. "How dare you litter with such wanton disregard for the law! Interrupting my project! I could throw you in the cubes for twenty years minimum!"
> 
> He noticed a console people were interacting with in the middle, but would wait to see if he could get a living body to address his righteous indignation.



_<as a murmur passes through the crowd dancing in the room, you see several rabbits running towards you, each well dressed and scampering to get to you. As one approaches quicker, he bows as the rest rush up behind him and hold their trays of snacks nervously> _

OH, please excuse me sir, we have been quite busy lately! The one in charge is Mambi, and he should be along shortly! He's currently indisposed at the moment, but I assure you he will be along as soon as he deals with a minor...security matter I've been told. _<he takes the invitations in his trembling paws and hands it to the bunny behind him, who seizes on the chance to leave the tense situation and rushes off to dispose of them> _

As for Mambi's demeanour, well...I, er...what can I say, you get used to his popping in randomly with his portals, and his lack of foresight when doing so after a few years. _<he sighs dejectedly and catching himself, composes himself and resumes his professionalism>_ But all the same sir, while you are here, may we interest you in a snack or a tour? Our facilities are quite complete, I assure you, and quite accessible to hold all interests until Mambi arrives.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 28, 2022)

VictorytheWolf said:


> "The spell basically allows me to feel the machine as if I was it" Vic said with her eyes glowing "it is a very complex machine". Eventually the glowing stopped and Vic noticed a crowd had gathered around her in curiosity "Sorry guys, I was just curious on how it worked" Vic said slipping the book into the backpack



_<the other creatures chuckle and grin as they nod and casually return to their previous activities, and the deer laughs as she sees the book's effects> _Well now, that's *quite* the wondrous book you have. I hope you learned how to use the machine well then. Personally, I read the manual or ask the AI, but then I suppose if *I* had a book with such power, I'd use it all the time too! <s_he giggles and sits on a lounger near the telescope, pointing outside to a star> _

Try that one, I think it's the tip of the constellation Pieces. Might see a fish or 2!_ <she grins at her own lame joke, as other creatures just roll their eyes and smile>  _


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 28, 2022)

Mambi said:


> As for Mambi's demeanour, well...I, er...what can I say, you get used to his popping in randomly with his portals, and his lack of foresight when doing so after a few years. _<he sighs dejectedly and catching himself, composes himself and resumes his professionalism>_ But all the same sir, while you are here, may we interest you in a snack or a tour? Our facilities are quite complete, I assure you, and quite accessible to hold all interests until Mambi arrives.



The slug rabbit gave pause, looking up at his fellow lagomorphs. "Oh well... there's... no cause for distress on your behalves. You seem as upstanding individuals yourselves! A simple trans-dimensional miscommunique does occur from time to time I... suppose. I'll tell my hornet to stand down at the other end of the portal, he does love a good leg on occasion."

He gave a good chuckle. "May I ask your names? I don't typically associate with servants, but..."


----------



## Vic (Jan 29, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the other creatures chuckle and grin as they nod and casually return to their previous activities, and the deer laughs as she sees the book's effects> _Well now, that's *quite* the wondrous book you have. I hope you learned how to use the machine well then. Personally, I read the manual or ask the AI, but then I suppose if *I* had a book with such power, I'd use it all the time too! <s_he giggles and sits on a lounger near the telescope, pointing outside to a star> _
> 
> Try that one, I think it's the tip of the constellation Pieces. Might see a fish or 2!_ <she grins at her own lame joke, as other creatures just roll their eyes and smile>  _


Vic looked through the machine at the star that Lisa had pointed at. "That was a fair stab at a joke, Lisa," Vic said, "but it should be Peces for fishes!" Vic blushed "Sorry, Nevermind" she said


----------



## Mambi (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The slug rabbit gave pause, looking up at his fellow lagomorphs. "Oh well... there's... no cause for distress on your behalves. You seem as upstanding individuals yourselves! A simple trans-dimensional miscommunique does occur from time to time I... suppose. I'll tell my hornet to stand down at the other end of the portal, he does love a good leg on occasion."
> 
> He gave a good chuckle. "May I ask your names? I don't typically associate with servants, but..."



_<the bunny relaxes slightly and timidly replies>_ Thank you, we try to greet everyone and help them adjust to...wait,did you say, *hornet? LEG?? OH MY!! *_<he almost drops his tray as he hears about the creature, but quickly recovers>_ Y-yes, the hornet is not required I assure you. This is merely a party, I assure you, and Mambi gets enough disruptions! Just so far do you realize what we've had to deal with? _<he rolls his eyes and starts counting on his paws>_ We've had to deal with inter-dimensional raptors, malevolent AI takeover, a universe-destroying artifact from another traveler, the return of the AI in a coyote form, someone attacking a guest and altering minds it seems, a sudden odd instance of inhibition-loss in the dining area and...

_<he clears his throat and bows>_ I'm sorry, I shouldn't trouble you with all this, merely venting...we've just recovered from the 2nd lockdown and I'm a little jittery. My name is Raul, that is Lucien, the computer system is called Aurora, and the little one that ran off is Pierre. I-it's a pleasure to meet you. _<with a trembling paw, he extends it to you> _


----------



## Mambi (Jan 29, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> *I see the desert table and instantly head to that* Hmmm What shall I fancy tonight


_
<as you approach the table, you look around you and realize you're surrounded by various creatures on the floor, covered with blankets and unconscious as a few bunnies and tigers try to move them out of the way. As a few wake up confused, they realize their state of dress and with a shriek, grab a blanket and cover themselves while running off to the supply closet to make a new outfit. A tiger passes you and accidentally bumps into you while dragging 2 limp ferrets, one in each paw>_

Oh pardon me, didn't mean to disturb you. Just dealing with an odd situation. Avoid the punch for a moment please, we'll have a fresh batch soon. 

_<you notice in the hallway a bunny taking a punch bowl and carefully covering it with a plastic sheet, sealing it as he takes it away safely> _


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 29, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you approach the table, you look around you and realize you're surrounded by various creatures on the floor, covered with blankets and unconscious as a few bunnies and tigers try to move them out of the way. As a few wake up confused, they realize their state of dress and with a shriek, grab a blanket and cover themselves while running off to the supply closet to make a new outfit. A tiger passes you and accidentally bumps into you while dragging 2 limp ferrets, one in each paw>_
> 
> Oh pardon me, didn't mean to disturb you. Just dealing with an odd situation. Avoid the punch for a moment please, we'll have a fresh batch soon.
> 
> _<you notice in the hallway a bunny taking a punch bowl and carefully covering it with a plastic sheet, sealing it as he takes it away safely> _


"Oh no bother, anything I can do to help?" Ronin asked


----------



## Mambi (Jan 29, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<As Marius and Aurora catch up, the physical bunny scanned the room in surprise, having never seen the guests behave that way, or at least to that extent. Marius diverted his eyes.>_
> 
> "Hey, Mambi, wait a minute. I think there's more to the story--"
> 
> _<Marius stepped closer to Mambi with the idea he could hold him back, but he did want to hear what Nightmare's story was.>_



_<as the cat seethes, awaiting the reply of the feline, he licks his lips and grabs a juice cup from the punch and takes a drink. Instantly you see him swoon for a second, a wild smile forming as he looks at the dress and reaches for it. The holobunny looks shocked and waves her paw, as the headband starts to glow brightly pink and the cat closes his eyes and shakes his head. In moments the cat blinks hard, and staring at his drink, throws it back into the punch bowl while glaring at the feline (@NightmareEyes ) You can hear him growl even more as he pushes the punch bowl forward towards you> _

What is, _this_? Is *that* how you're doing it, spiking drinks??? _<he rolls his eyes>_ Aurora, get this bowl quarantined immediately! 
_
<he turns back to you, even more agitated then before> _I assume that explains *that*? _<he points to the piles of unconscious creatures currently being covered and waking> _


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 29, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer stares, open mouthed in amazement. Holding you close, she chuckles silently and whispers> _Amazing, this is...amazing! I've seen some wonderful views, but this...this is early history! What splendour!!! _<she smiles and nods>_
> 
> You are right though, we should return quickly, to be honest, I'm terrified to move from this spot in case I kill an insect or something. _<with a giggle she takes one final look around>_ Thank you for this though, it's a wonderful gift you have, and I am glad you shared it with me!


_With another flash, they are back at the party. _Now that we're back let us get some refreshments. Then there is an urgent matter I must speak to Mambi about.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 29, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Oh no bother, anything I can do to help?" Ronin asked


_
<the tiger giggles a moment> _It's really ok, we can handle it, and you shouldn't have to deal with this level of undress and...well, thank you for offering but we're fine .Just don't trip over anyone until we get this straightened out, ok? Take care and enjoy the food. Personally I recommend the tofu brownies with rice. Enjoy!

_<he walks away, each ferret moaning softly as they groggily look around while being dragged along the floor by the muscular tiger...>_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 29, 2022)

VictorytheWolf said:


> Vic looked through the machine at the star that Lisa had pointed at. "That was a fair stab at a joke, Lisa," Vic said, "but it should be Peces for fishes!" Vic blushed "Sorry, Nevermind" she said



_<the deer giggles and smiles back at you>_ Thank you, good to see _some_ people can appreciate humour. <she winks at the other creatures who totally ignore her> Anyway, I should get back to my friend downstairs, who knows what trouble she's gotten into. Do you need anything before I go? If not, the red button can call Aurora at any time, and anyone here I'm sure can help you out as well. <_various overhearing creatures turn and nod before returning to their devices>

<she rises and bowing slowly, waves at you as she approaches the door>_ It was a pleasure meeting you, and I hope to see you around, Vic. Take care and have fun!!!


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 29, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the tiger giggles a moment> _It's really ok, we can handle it, and you shouldn't have to deal with this level of undress and...well, thank you for offering but we're fine .Just don't trip over anyone until we get this straightened out, ok? Take care and enjoy the food. Personally I recommend the tofu brownies with rice. Enjoy!
> 
> _<he walks away, each ferret moaning softly as they groggily look around while being dragged along the floor by the muscular tiger...>_


Ronin chuckled and jokingly crossed her heart "I promise I won't trip over anyone" she said with a giggle. She looked over the table and found some cookies. She got a few and began to eat them. After 2-3 she stopped and began to walk around the party, she noticed a doe coming down the stairs and several animals had passed out from a food coma. "Its like this party never ends" Ronin said


----------



## Vic (Jan 29, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer giggles and smiles back at you>_ Thank you, good to see _some_ people can appreciate humour. <she winks at the other creatures who totally ignore her> Anyway, I should get back to my friend downstairs, who knows what trouble she's gotten into. Do you need anything before I go? If not, the red button can call Aurora at any time, and anyone here I'm sure can help you out as well. <_various overhearing creatures turn and nod before returning to their devices>
> 
> <she rises and bowing slowly, waves at you as she approaches the door>_ It was a pleasure meeting you, and I hope to see you around, Vic. Take care and have fun!!!


"Nice meeting you too Lisa," Vic said as the doe disappeared down the hall. Vic spent about half an hour on the machine and then got up and began to look around the place


----------



## Mambi (Jan 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _With another flash, they are back at the party. _Now that we're back let us get some refreshments. Then there is an urgent matter I must speak to Mambi about.



_<blinking to reorient herself, the deer sees the familiar party now surrounding her, seemingly no time at all having passes>_ Amazing...and I thought Mambi's portals were useful for travel! As for the cat himself, just a moment and let's see what's he's up to. <_she presses a red button and with a shimmer, a transparent blue holographic curvy bunny appears, scantly clothed and robotically polite. She turns to address the deer with her paws behind her back, speaking in a feminine yet coldly robotic tone_>

Greeting and welcome, how may I assist you?

Hi Aurora, can you tell me where Mambi is currently? I have a gentleman who needs to speak with him urgently if possible.

Certainly. Mambi is currently outside the primary dining room in the hallway to your right, confronting a possible security risk feline. Caution is recommended as we believe that the feline has the capability of mental alteration in organics. Acquisition of a neurological reconfiguration headband unit is highly recommended before approaching the suspect feline to avoid potential alteration to thought processes. Adrenaline levels indicate possible hostile or agitated communication is currently underway.

_<hearing the end of the song she just left, she bows to you gracefully and points to the hallway towards the dining hall>_ We can go get a drink or snack, certainly, but maybe we should give Mambi a minute. You know, to give him time to deal with...time..._<her eyes widen as a realization hits her, and she laughs to herself>_...*time *really doesn't have *meaning *for you actually, does it? Regardless, we're best to chat after a bite and we can see what we're walking into with him on a fuller belly. Thank you Aurora!

_<the holobunny nods and with a shimmer, disappears, as the deer beckons to the hallway doors>_ After you?


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny relaxes slightly and timidly replies>_ Thank you, we try to greet everyone and help them adjust to...wait,did you say, *hornet? LEG?? OH MY!! *_<he almost drops his tray as he hears about the creature, but quickly recovers>_ Y-yes, the hornet is not required I assure you. This is merely a party, I assure you, and Mambi gets enough disruptions! Just so far do you realize what we've had to deal with? _<he rolls his eyes and starts counting on his paws>_ We've had to deal with inter-dimensional raptors, malevolent AI takeover, a universe-destroying artifact from another traveler, the return of the AI in a coyote form, someone attacking a guest and altering minds it seems, a sudden odd instance of inhibition-loss in the dining area and...
> 
> _<he clears his throat and bows>_ I'm sorry, I shouldn't trouble you with all this, merely venting...we've just recovered from the 2nd lockdown and I'm a little jittery. My name is Raul, that is Lucien, the computer system is called Aurora, and the little one that ran off is Pierre. I-it's a pleasure to meet you. _<with a trembling paw, he extends it to you> _



"Oh not to worry, I believe it's simply an impulse insects maintain, you know, seeing wiggly bits and wanting to rip them off! ha ha! Tries to take my tale all the time! But my adorable little Marius is a good insect I assure you. Along with his other cybernetics he has a cortical implant just to be safe, in fact I've also-." He cut himself off and cleared his throat. "Ah, I wouldn't bore you with the details. Problems you say?"

The slug rabbits ears perked up when the servant began recounting the various events, leaning in a little and clearly interested. "Really!? Is that normal here? That volume of excitement? How delightfully chaotic!"

Inevitably though, his ears drooped a little. "Ah, not to worry from me though. I'm only a villain for the good ol' day job." He seemed to joke. 

"Well," he grabbed the rabbits paw and gave a gentle and polite shake. "Likewise, Charmed to make your acquaintance, Raul and Lucien. Please, Call me Inkwell. Everyone else here will refer to me as Baron, or Lord, or Admiral. Their choice. But I like the cut of you lot! A... curious question though. Are you two and your friend employees, contractors, or... bonded to this... Mambi?"


----------



## Mambi (Jan 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh not to worry, I believe it's simply an impulse insects maintain, you know, seeing wiggly bits and wanting to rip them off! ha ha! Tries to take my tale all the time! But my adorable little Marius is a good insect I assure you. Along with his other cybernetics he has a cortical implant just to be safe, in fact I've also-." He cut himself off and cleared his throat. "Ah, I wouldn't bore you with the details. Problems you say?"



D-did you say his name was..."_*Marius*_"? _<you hear a shriek as one of the bunnies goes pale and stiffens suddenly, "Lucien" you believe he was. As he starts to twitch and hyperventilate, another rushes over to him and starts stroking a burnt section of his fur as he shakes and twitches in a catatonic PTSD quiver. The main bunny blushes and explains_> Oh sorry, please excuse him...a guest named "Marius" (@Marius Merganser ) caused him quite some, er..."distress" since his arrival, and he's triggered easily by that name and ducks now. We're working on his therapy now but the results are...well let's just say everyone heals at their own rate in the end. _<he sighs and shakes his head as the shaking bunny starts to relax a bit more, breathing slower as the other bunny holds him gently...>_



Silverthunder said:


> The slug rabbits ears perked up when the servant began recounting the various events, leaning in a little and clearly interested. "Really!? Is that normal here? That volume of excitement? How delightfully chaotic!"
> 
> Inevitably though, his ears drooped a little. "Ah, not to worry from me though. I'm only a villain for the good ol' day job." He seemed to joke.



_<the bunny chuckles and replies> It's getting _the norm actually, but I assure you guest safety is paramount and our technology is unmatched to deal with most issues, so you have nothing to fear. You also wouldn't be the first "villain" Mambi brought in...why just recently we had...<_he blushes>_ I suppose it's not my place to say, but we only care about people as they are now. Besides...if you _are_ a villain, we also have the best in containment cubes in the basement security center with a fully functioning infinity compression field around them to prevent escape, so nothing to worry about anyway. _<he winks and grins, trying to defuse his tension with a weak chuckle> _



Silverthunder said:


> "Well," he grabbed the rabbits paw and gave a gentle and polite shake. "Likewise, Charmed to make your acquaintance, Raul and Lucien. Please, Call me Inkwell. Everyone else here will refer to me as Baron, or Lord, or Admiral. Their choice. But I like the cut of you lot! A... curious question though. Are you two and your friend employees, contractors, or... bonded to this... Mambi?"



_<he smiles proudly as Lucien tries to stand now with the other bunny's help, mostly recovered but looking away embarrassed completely>_ Oh no no no, we're here completely voluntarily I assure you! Mambi saved our village many generations ago, and we choose to be here because it's completely safe and has literally everything we could ever want, plus we're free to go anywhere we want too just by asking! Plus we, well, we like him and kind owe him our lives and so we do what we can to help him out cause it's nice to be nice, y'know? It's a win-win really. If you lived in paradise, would _you_ leave? _<he giggles and the other bunnies join in, nodding>_

But yeah, we can have anything we want here and can leave anytime we want I assure you sir! A pleasure to meet you Inkwell, I shall inform Aurora of your designation and Mambi of your arrival as soon as I can. Did you need anything else before I do, friend? _<he smiles wider now and stands professionally, the bunny behind him looking better as he tries to focus on the walls...>_


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 29, 2022)

Mambi said:


> But yeah, we can have anything we want here and can leave anytime we want I assure you sir! A pleasure to meet you Inkwell, I shall inform Aurora of your designation and Mambi of your arrival as soon as I can. Did you need anything else before I do, friend? _<he smiles wider now and stands professionally, the bunny behind him looking better as he tries to focus on the walls...>_



He would have to take note of their little 'origin'. Sounded more like cultists! Tricked into thinking this silly place that reminded him of his academy days was some kind of utopia. Clever...

"Wha- the _best _hu!?" Inkwell harrumphed indignantly. "Well, I'm sure they're at least _marginally_ serviceable."

Inkwell rolled his eyes arrogantly at the claim they had the 'best' containment cubes, but he perked up a little. "Wait, you said you were having trouble with a particular guest? And in your own home no less..."

A devious grin came across his face. "There is, well, one thing you might help me with? If you two would be so kind... would you... like to have a bit of fun?"


----------



## GagePatoineFORUMS (Jan 29, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer smiles warmly as you approach, setting her juice glass down. As she presses a button on the coaster, the glass suddenly dissolves into the coaster itself and vanishes as she casually sits back in her chair> _Oh hello, my names Lisa. And you are?


"The name's Gage."
[ Gage grabs a chair and places it next to her, to sit down. ]


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 29, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<blinking to reorient herself, the deer sees the familiar party now surrounding her, seemingly no time at all having passes>_ Amazing...and I thought Mambi's portals were useful for travel! As for the cat himself, just a moment and let's see what's he's up to. <_she presses a red button and with a shimmer, a transparent blue holographic curvy bunny appears, scantly clothed and robotically polite. She turns to address the deer with her paws behind her back, speaking in a feminine yet coldly robotic tone_>
> 
> Greeting and welcome, how may I assist you?
> 
> ...


What a quant and archaic hologram. After we dine I'll have my servants fetch my helmet and similar protection for you as well. _Ahrakas and Raine walk towards the food tables._ Well the selections here are better than they were at the first thanksgiving. _Ahrakas begins filling his plate with an array of food and helps Raine fill her plate as well. After they are finished getting their food Ahrakas turns toward all the other guests. _Raine, there certainly is a great variety of guests here, all sorts of species and realms are represented. I think I even see a Whiterun Guard.


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jan 29, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you enter the infirmary, you see the cat wearing a silver headband and sitting up in the bed besides Rora, who is now also wearing an identical silver headband and laying back in her bed seemingly comfortably. Beside the 2, you see the older raccoon, still unconscious but seemingly ok as the holobunny watches over him closely. As you enter and smile at her, the avatar bunny almost jumps into your arms in joy, holding you tightly without any issues at all you note with relief, as the holobunny in the nurse's outfit smiles warmly at you and nods slowly as she returns to the raccoon's readouts> _
> 
> Re-initialization has been completed. Her core is purged of any contaminating influences and been rewritten and re-synchronized. We are linked again and are now one. Marius, please place this headband on you as soon as you can, it is important.
> 
> ...





Mambi said:


> _<as the cat seethes, awaiting the reply of the feline, he licks his lips and grabs a juice cup from the punch and takes a drink. Instantly you see him swoon for a second, a wild smile forming as he looks at the dress and reaches for it. The holobunny looks shocked and waves her paw, as the headband starts to glow brightly pink and the cat closes his eyes and shakes his head. In moments the cat blinks hard, and staring at his drink, throws it back into the punch bowl while glaring at the feline (@NightmareEyes ) You can hear him growl even more as he pushes the punch bowl forward towards you> _
> 
> What is, _this_? Is *that* how you're doing it, spiking drinks??? _<he rolls his eyes>_ Aurora, get this bowl quarantined immediately!
> 
> _<he turns back to you, even more agitated then before> _I assume that explains *that*? _<he points to the piles of unconscious creatures currently being covered and waking> _


(Sorry! Didn't have a lotta spare time yesterday.)

"You would be correct in that assumption." the cat says with a smirk. Now _that _was more like it! She could handle rage. Practically ran off of it, really. She was just about to fire back with a taunt, ready and primed on the tip of her tongue, but that quickly fell away when she caught sight of the duck behind Mambi, expectantly waiting to hear what she had to say.

She groaned softly as she swallowed her words.

"Yes, I do suppose I at least owe an explanation." Nightmare began, rubbing at the scar over her eye. "Let's start with your first question. No, I haven't just been spiking drinks, don't be ridiculous. I am a magic user, specializing in suggestion and mental manipulation, as you have already surmised. Unfortunately, most of my abilities are sapped in the presence of holy creatures. Say... for instance, a unicorn, or creatures infused with a shard of Seraph or whatever. So I needed to borrow a few abilities from somewhere. That racoon just so happened to be the first volunteer. You can't wake him up yet, because he can only be woken when his abilities return to him... or if you free him from my influence I suppose... but he might not exactly be ecstatic after waking up to find his magic gone.

"As for what this is all about..." the feline raised a claw and pointed to Natasha. "It's been about her. The blood of a unicorn is said to not only be among one of the most exquisite tastes the world has ever known, but it is also rumored to bring untold power to the one who consumes it..."

Nightmare's sharp canines grew longer, salivating at just the thought of biting into that neck, only just managing to hold herself off... Not yet, she had to tell herself. All likelihood she'd just be incinerated by the unicorn the second she got too close.

"Sure, it may not have been the most direct path, but it was among the most fun, so..." Nightmare glanced at those confronting her.

"So what now? Do you send me off to this cube place to rot then?" she asked, apparently unconcerned with her fate.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 30, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Wha- the _best _hu!?" Inkwell harrumphed indignantly. "Well, I'm sure they're at least _marginally_ serviceable."



_<the bunny smiles widely>_ Oh they are *absolutely *serviceable I assure you! The infinity compression field compresses the space between the walls and the surrounding area to several hundred light years so nobody has anywhere to escape to, and the only way to get there is a secured elevator or Mambi himself. Trust me, nobody or nothing escapes there. We even put a self-looping torus in one a few months ago to contain an ever expanding galaxy that was exploding, black hole and all!! We're quite proud of them...the purest of Andromedian technology before the great war!



Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell rolled his eyes arrogantly at the claim they had the 'best' containment cubes, but he perked up a little. "Wait, you said you were having trouble with a particular guest? And in your own home no less..."
> 
> A devious grin came across his face. "There is, well, one thing you might help me with? If you two would be so kind... would you... like to have a bit of fun?"



_<the 3 bunnies look at each other and shrug> _Well, as long as it doesn't interfere with our duties or the guests, sure! What did you have in mind, sir?


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 30, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny smiles widely>_ Oh they are *absolutely *serviceable I assure you! The infinity compression field compresses the space between the walls and the surrounding area to several hundred light years so nobody has anywhere to escape to, and the only way to get there is a secured elevator or Mambi himself. Trust me, nobody or nothing escapes there. We even put a self-looping torus in one a few months ago to contain an ever expanding galaxy that was exploding, black hole and all!! We're quite proud of them...the purest of Andromedian technology before the great war!
> 
> 
> 
> _<the 3 bunnies look at each other and shrug> _Well, as long as it doesn't interfere with our duties or the guests, sure! What did you have in mind, sir?



"Pff-" He continued to scoff, feigning indifference. It... did sound impressive. Perhaps he should have a look before leaving? Just to... laugh at how simple and archaic they probably were of course.

At any rate...

"Good! I thought you might. Now, unless my ears deceive me, I hear some excitement in the other room why don't we find out what's going on and cheer on the winners ay? Oh- and do you have any punch or something? I'm quite parched." He said, gesturing for the three to lead the way, completely disregarding the entire reason he was there in the first place for the sake of a little button pushing and pranking.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 30, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> (Sorry! Didn't have a lotta spare time yesterday.)



_(no problem. I was trapped by a blizzard and had lots personally. <giggle> ) _



NightmareEyes said:


> "You would be correct in that assumption." the cat says with a smirk. Now _that _was more like it! She could handle rage. Practically ran off of it, really. She was just about to fire back with a taunt, ready and primed on the tip of her tongue, but that quickly fell away when she caught sight of the duck behind Mambi, expectantly waiting to hear what she had to say.
> 
> She groaned softly as she swallowed her words.
> 
> ...



_<the cat and the unicorn look at each other oddly and rolling their eyes, say to each other in unison> _Really? _*This again???* _Oh boy, Natasha, when was the last time, Jerusalem? Or no...it was the vikings wasn't it? Or wait, maybe the Celtic crew that was chasing you? Someone with an axe for sure!_ <he looks at his claws for a moment and starts wiping them clean with his toungue casually>_ Medieval era for sure though, maybe?

_<she shakes her head and frowns, as she starts rubbing some ointment on her arm for unknown reasons>_ No, I'm pretty sure it was somewhere before that, post-Crusades. UGH, this is why I went into hiding...'cause for all that's holy I don't need this anymore, I just...*UGH!!*! _<she growls as she finishes with the the ointment, looks at her arm with a heavy sigh, and with a resigned air of disgust, grabs an empty glass from the table as the cat turns back to you with a sardonic grin> _

Ok, thank you for being so honest, *eventually*. Look, I'm _not _going to throw you into a containment cube, I promise, ok? *BUT*. What I *am* going to do is teach you a lesson all right though, one I hope you'll *never forget!!! *_<he extends his claws fully and raises his arm back, with a wild look in his eyes> _

Ready? Here's your first point to lock into your brain, watch and learn, kitty!!!

_<as you see the cat glare at you and wink, he suddenly spins on the spot and slashes the wrist of the *unicorn *cleanly, to everyone's surprise except hers and Auroras. As she barely reacts, she casually places the cup under the wound, collecting her blood with its magical illumination and sparkles of energy as it fills the cup, then she places her other hoof over the wound, healing it instantly. With a heavy-hearted grumble, she roughly shoves the glass into your paw and chest, and starts pacing around in anger and barely spits out her next few words through her visible frustrations as she leans in closely, her horn almost poking through your chest as she bellows in your face>_

You're just like everyone else, aren't you, just *taking* what you want from us unicorns, and not bothering to even *ask* about us? Did you know that unicorn blood regenerates in under 5 minutes? Did you? *NO*, of course you didn't, because everyone else just attacks us and takes it all or kills us first, and we die before we get a chance to *tell* anyone!!! We can give blood easily! Effortlessly!!! But that's never enough, is it? *IS IT??? *Do you *know* how many of my fellow unicorns I saw hunted down and killed just for their blood...the blood we'd give _freely and easily_ if someone didn't slaughter us on sight trying to take every single "precious" drop??? *DO YOU??? *

_<she looks at Mambi and starts to walk away grumbling> _Look, I forgive her and she can have more in a minute, but I need some time away from this, ok? This is why I went into hiding, because I got tired of people huinting me and trying to trap me and attacking me falsely assuming my blood and body and horn is so damn precious!!! It's not...I have lots and it never stops reforming but every single time...AAUUGGHH!!!!

_<she shakes her head and walks back and forth away from everyone as the cat looks at you with slight pity>_ She'll be ok, it's personal for her, but really, if that's all you wanted, you could have just said so!!! The poor raccoons were going nuts, I was concerned we were under attack again because basically we *were*, and you damn near gave Marius here a coronary when Aurora started acting up!!!  _<he grins and places his paw on your shoulder>_ Really though, thank you for coming clean, and despite this if you promise to not try and rewire my guests, we can get you what you need ok? Really! Cat's honour...

_<he looks at the slightly-more relieved little raccoons and adds>_ ...BUT you might have to help out their brother for _their_ forgiveness...<_he chuckles slightly, the tensions of the encounter dissipating as understanding is reached> _


----------



## Mambi (Jan 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> What a quant and archaic hologram. After we dine I'll have my servants fetch my helmet and similar protection for you as well. _Ahrakas and Raine walk towards the food tables._ Well the selections here are better than they were at the first thanksgiving. _Ahrakas begins filling his plate with an array of food and helps Raine fill her plate as well. After they are finished getting their food Ahrakas turns toward all the other guests. _Raine, there certainly is a great variety of guests here, all sorts of species and realms are represented. I think I even see a Whiterun Guard.



_<she takes a bite of her carrots and cucumber slices, and tilts her head as she sees the unicorn stomping around after yelling at the feline>_ Well, we do have creatures from all over many realms and galaxies, this is true. I don't know what a whiterun Guard is though, but if _you're _curious, the black cat over there by the one in the red dress with the silver headband on? That's our host Mambi, and I think he seems a little calmer so maybe things are getting under control? I'll ask later but thought you might want to know. 

<_she smiles and takes another nibble as she points to the unicorn>_ Oh, and that is his friend from centuries ago, Natasha, one of the few remaining unicorns alive actually. Do you encounter them much in _your_ travels, Ahrakas?


----------



## Mambi (Jan 30, 2022)

GagePatoineFORUMS said:


> "The name's Gage."
> [ Gage grabs a chair and places it next to her, to sit down. ]



_<the deer smiles and points to the crowd> _Well the skunks are with me but the rest is pretty random. Welcome to the party, have you been here long enough to get the tour? Most newcomers find it a bit disorienting at first but I've been here a long time myself.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 30, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<she takes a bite of her carrots and cucumber slices, and tilts her head as she sees the unicorn stomping around after yelling at the feline>_ Well, we do have creatures from all over many realms and galaxies, this is true. I don't know what a whiterun Guard is though, but if _you're _curious, the black cat over there by the one in the red dress with the silver headband on? That's our host Mambi, and I think he seems a little calmer so maybe things are getting under control? I'll ask later but thought you might want to know.
> 
> <_she smiles and takes another nibble as she points to the unicorn>_ Oh, and that is his friend from centuries ago, Natasha, one of the few remaining unicorns alive actually. Do you encounter them much in _your_ travels, Ahrakas?


Really, a unicorn you say? I was just visiting their kingdom yesterday. _He gives a sly grin. _Even though time doesnt affect me I still have to sleep. The unicorn nation was a strong and proud civilization. It is a shame that it fell. _He finishes his meal and stands as his guard hands him his helmet and presents a dazzling necklace. Ahrakas puts the helmet on and grabs the necklace and presents it to Raine. _This necklace is made of the finest Sagittarian diamonds, was forged by the master craftsmen of ancient Rome, and enchanted by the last shaman of the Sami. It will protect you from any mental and physical harm and it is my gift to you. Now let us go speak with the host.


----------



## NightmareEyes (Jan 30, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _(no problem. I was trapped by a blizzard and had lots personally. <giggle> ) _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Huh." Is all Nightmare has to say in response as she watches the unicorn disappear into the crowd. "Well, typically every time I ask for someone for their blood, their response is either to laugh it off awkwardly or simply go 'ew, gross, no! why?!', so I really had no reason to expect _her _response would be any different." the cat snarks as she takes a sip of unicorn blood.

"I must say as well, awfully trusting of you to offer such a gift freely without even bothering to ask what I was planning to do with it. Based on the events of this evening, I at least thought I would have to take some sort of worthiness test or something before you would allow... this..." Nightmare winced as she swallowed, gagging at the blood's bitter aftertaste as she forced it down.

"...ah, I see now." she whispered when she'd finally gotten herself under control. She didn't... feel all that different either. Sure, it did practically double her strength, or... something like that. But she wasn't exactly going to start summoning storms and crushing planets any time soon. The blood felt more like... it strengthened her already existing magics even further... which wasn't all that much, all things considered. She did have access to both her original power and the power she obtained from the raccoon now, but... that was it. And when she returned that power all she would have left would be her own original magic, just a bit stronger in a few more areas. Not exactly the big power boost she'd been expecting. Or hoped for.

"Can't say I'm surprised exactly, given how rumors and legends work and all that... but I am disappointed." she muttered. "And... your friend Kal should be waking up in jusssst a moment." 

The feline closed her eyes a moment, finally dismissing the power. It left almost immediately, eager to get back to its master, it seemed.

"There. It's done." Nightmare said. "Feel free to tell your unicorn friend that her blood tastes like burnt sugar, by the way. That should be quite the deterrent for those still searching."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 30, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> "There. It's done." Nightmare said. "Feel free to tell your unicorn friend that her blood tastes like burnt sugar, by the way. That should be quite the deterrent for those still searching."



_<Marius flashed a broad smile and it felt like a few thousand tons had been lifted off his shoulders.>
_
"Well, then.  I guess we can finally go back to normal now?"
_<He turned to Aurora and greeted her again with a bow.>_
"Now, where were we?"


----------



## Mambi (Jan 30, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Huh." Is all Nightmare has to say in response as she watches the unicorn disappear into the crowd. "Well, typically every time I ask for someone for their blood, their response is either to laugh it off awkwardly or simply go 'ew, gross, no! why?!', so I really had no reason to expect _her _response would be any different." the cat snarks as she takes a sip of unicorn blood.
> 
> "I must say as well, awfully trusting of you to offer such a gift freely without even bothering to ask what I was planning to do with it. Based on the events of this evening, I at least thought I would have to take some sort of worthiness test or something before you would allow... this..." Nightmare winced as she swallowed, gagging at the blood's bitter aftertaste as she forced it down.
> 
> "...ah, I see now." she whispered when she'd finally gotten herself under control. She didn't... feel all that different either. Sure, it did practically double her strength, or... something like that. But she wasn't exactly going to start summoning storms and crushing planets any time soon. The blood felt more like... it strengthened her already existing magics even further... which wasn't all that much, all things considered. She did have access to both her original power and the power she obtained from the raccoon now, but... that was it. And when she returned that power all she would have left would be her own original magic, just a bit stronger in a few more areas. Not exactly the big power boost she'd been expecting. Or hoped for.



_<the cat just sighs deeply and grins as he explains>_ You see? Understand now? Everyone expects this godlike power to suddenly rush upon them, but the truth is simply that as she's explained to me countless times after being chased somewhere, their blood ties their spirits to the energies of the many realms and the elements, but it's their essence and spirit of themselves that gives them their true power! The blood's just that...blood carrying some of those magical _poofs_ here and there, just like yours or mine or a mortals, but the true magic is...

_<she storms over, just catching up, her radiant mane swaying in an unfelt breeze as she tries to force a smile through gritted teeth>_ The *true* magic is here, in the heart and mind of the unicorn herself, no more than if I took your blood I'd have nothing useful becasue your magic is inside your spirit already, not some bodily fluid! <she rolls her eyes and sighs deeply> WHEN will the teachings get around and everyone learns that simple common sense fact? Have they never taken biology in _any_ form? If you drink the blood of a chicken, you don't start laying eggs and gain the power to run fast, do you? 

Even *you*. You drain magic as you feed you say, but it's your connection with them during the passions of the *feeding* that cause that transfer I'd wager, not the consumption of the blood itself! At that moment, your spirit is opened both ways, but that can be a voluntary process as well without any need to strike out. Here..._<she closes her eyes and you feel a rush flowing over you, your power level soaring more and more as strength and clarity multiply. Just as suddenly it stops and you gather yourself, feeling stronger than before but leveling off as the unicorn explains>_ I am a teacher in the great walls and I'm more than happy to _give_ the power and knowledge if you wish it, no need for violence. 

_<the cat interjects_> As to how to trust you? Actually, you *did* prove yourself. You clearly didn't want to kill anyone, you spared lives, and your manipulations were harmless enough in the end. You could have had Aurora do far more damage but didn't. You could have forced me to harm Natasha, but didn't. And you could have harmed the little raccoons...but didn't. That tells me there's good in you. Even Marius (@Marius Merganser ) seems to trusts you, so I'll give you a chance. Besides, we've been through a lot, unchecked power doesn't mean much anymore. Truce? _<he laughs and smiles at you warmly, extends his paw as the duck and avatar bunny look on.>_



NightmareEyes said:


> "Can't say I'm surprised exactly, given how rumors and legends work and all that... but I am disappointed." she muttered. "And... your friend Kal should be waking up in jusssst a moment."
> 
> The feline closed her eyes a moment, finally dismissing the power. It left almost immediately, eager to get back to its master, it seemed.
> 
> "There. It's done." Nightmare said. "Feel free to tell your unicorn friend that her blood tastes like burnt sugar, by the way. That should be quite the deterrent for those still searching."



_<she huffs indignantly>_ B-burnt sugar? Why I've been told by Drakul himself that it was a warm honey taste! He was quite taken with... _<the cat looks over shocked as she quickly changes the subject>_ Oh right, never mentioned...oops! Forget I said anything...Hey Mambi, someone wants to talk to you! <she points to the newcomer approaching with his deer friend (@Baron Tredegar )>


----------



## Mambi (Jan 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Really, a unicorn you say? I was just visiting their kingdom yesterday. _He gives a sly grin. _Even though time doesnt affect me I still have to sleep. The unicorn nation was a strong and proud civilization. It is a shame that it fell. _He finishes his meal and stands as his guard hands him his helmet and presents a dazzling necklace. Ahrakas puts the helmet on and grabs the necklace and presents it to Raine. _This necklace is made of the finest Sagittarian diamonds, was forged by the master craftsmen of ancient Rome, and enchanted by the last shaman of the Sami. It will protect you from any mental and physical harm and it is my gift to you. Now let us go speak with the host.



_<the deer blinks confused>_ You went to their kingdom? How did you...oh right, I keep forgetting, outside of my timestream. You can visit when they had a kingdom to visit naturally. I wonder if she would enjoy..._<distracted by your present, she forgets what she was saying> _Why _thank _you, they are beautiful! No harm at all in any form, you say? How wondrous! Hopefully i won't have to test that out, but around here it could prove useful.

_<she marvels at the necklace as we approach the cats and his friends. The cat looks over and smiles warmly, calling over quickly> _Oh HYA Rayne, Aurora told me you were with our newer guest, you're the time skipper, right? Just one moment, I'll be right with you, promise not to keep you waiting long! HA! waiting long? To a time traveller? Anyway, bad jokes aside, hang tight one sec, ok? Won't be but a moment, just making sure we can trust our newest wanderer here. _<he winks at the feline> _


----------



## GagePatoineFORUMS (Jan 30, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer smiles and points to the crowd> _Well the skunks are with me but the rest is pretty random. Welcome to the party, have you been here long enough to get the tour? Most newcomers find it a bit disorienting at first but I've been here a long time myself.


"...Eh, not really. I'm pretty sure this is the first actual human to get in here, if you don't count the man in armor over there..."
[ Gage looks around for a couple seconds before turning back to Lisa. ]
"...But uhh, yeah. This is my first time here..."


----------



## Mambi (Jan 31, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Pff-" He continued to scoff, feigning indifference. It... did sound impressive. Perhaps he should have a look before leaving? Just to... laugh at how simple and archaic they probably were of course.
> 
> At any rate...
> 
> "Good! I thought you might. Now, unless my ears deceive me, I hear some excitement in the other room why don't we find out what's going on and cheer on the winners ay? Oh- and do you have any punch or something? I'm quite parched." He said, gesturing for the three to lead the way, completely disregarding the entire reason he was there in the first place for the sake of a little button pushing and pranking.



_<the rabbits look at each other and smile eagerly>_ Sure, why not? We have to reload the trays anyway and I could go for some myself. This way please.

_<he bows as the other 2 lead the way to the hallway> _Say Lucien, that bowl Mambi wanted separated a moment ago, did we take care of that already?
_<the burnt-furred bunny looks back and nods>_ Yup, it's in the status field in the kitchen roped off. The stuff out there's all fresh. Is that what caused the kitchen fluffpile?
_<he blushes and chuckles to himself> _Yeah, that's what tell me...some kind of goofy love spell prank or something. Who knows, but anyway glad we're all good, thanks!

_<he nods and as we round the corner, the leading bunny sees the duck (@Marius Merganser ) standing with a solid version of that hologram you just saw and the felines and quickly grabs Lucien, covers his eyes, and gently leads him through a side-door into the kitchen directly. The lead bunny wipes his forehead and giggles> _Phew, that was a close one. Meet Marius, Lucien's personal accidental demon, Natasha the unicorn pacing angerly, ummm, she's normally happier but...whatever <ahem>, dunno who the big one is (@Baron Tredegar ) but the deer he's with is Rayne, and finally the cat talking to the other one in the dress is Mambi himself. Looks like things have settled down a bit, snacks are right over here sir.

_<he sighs and without stopping, walks directly into the dining area and grabs a carrot. He reaches under the table and placing his paw into a hole, retrieves several glasses and places them by the large decanter next to a bowl of fruit punch. Pouring 2 glasses, he hands one to you and downs his own in seconds, pouring a second immediately> _

Sorry, it's been a busy few hours. Here you are, fresh from the groves downstairs. Enjoy!


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 31, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer blinks confused>_ You went to their kingdom? How did you...oh right, I keep forgetting, outside of my timestream. You can visit when they had a kingdom to visit naturally. I wonder if she would enjoy..._<distracted by your present, she forgets what she was saying> _Why _thank _you, they are beautiful! No harm at all in any form, you say? How wondrous! Hopefully i won't have to test that out, but around here it could prove useful.
> 
> _<she marvels at the necklace as we approach the cats and his friends. The cat looks over and smiles warmly, calling over quickly> _Oh HYA Rayne, Aurora told me you were with our newer guest, you're the time skipper, right? Just one moment, I'll be right with you, promise not to keep you waiting long! HA! waiting long? To a time traveller? Anyway, bad jokes aside, hang tight one sec, ok? Won't be but a moment, just making sure we can trust our newest wanderer here. _<he winks at the feline> _


Oh don't worry about me waiting I have all the time in the world. _Ahrakas laughs as he finishes his sentence, and turns to the unicorn. _Ah, your face looks familiar, wait I know, yoou are a descendant of the royal family of the unicorn kingdom. Yes, you have the same eyes and horn spirals as the last dynasty that ruled. I was just speaking to your ancestor King Philip the twelfth yesterday.


----------



## Universe (Jan 31, 2022)

*Pokes head in through my own portal* “hello”


----------



## nick the fox (Jan 31, 2022)

*Sal the Salazzle sneaks through the crowd, picking pockets and rummaging through minds with her psychic powers for gossip.. she finds nothing that interests  her in both endeavors. she slips into the shadows and simply observes the passers by.*


----------



## nick the fox (Jan 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Pokes head in through my own portal* “hello”


*sal the salazzle has noticed your portal and asks (telepathy) [any clue as to what is going on here? i was told there would be free booze, but i can't find it.] she eyes you up and down and scoffs, unimpressed*


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 31, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the rabbits look at each other and smile eagerly>_ Sure, why not? We have to reload the trays anyway and I could go for some myself. This way please.
> 
> _<he bows as the other 2 lead the way to the hallway> _Say Lucien, that bowl Mambi wanted separated a moment ago, did we take care of that already?
> _<the burnt-furred bunny looks back and nods>_ Yup, it's in the status field in the kitchen roped off. The stuff out there's all fresh. Is that what caused the kitchen fluffpile?
> ...



Inkwell is a bit disappointed. Seems someone spiked the drinks, not fare. He contemplated a low grade hallucinogen to send people screeching, but they'd probably be keeping an eye on it now. Tarty to the party once again, he supposed, but there were plenty of other ways to have fun. Maybe he'd be the goodguys for once? He did enjoy being the contrarian after all.

"Hrm, that uhm, duck? over there, that's the fellow who gave you lot greef?" Inkwell pondered for a moment before his goggles began to light up, he occasionally tapped the air like pressing invisible keys and buttons.

"Oh! Why thank you!" He says, taking the punch and giving it a few sniffs to see if he could guess the flavor first. "And there's absolutely no need to apologize. Everyone needs a moment of respite. Which, begs the question, why doesn't your master utilize more drones for these menial tasks instead? Clearly they're proud of this 'Andromidian' technology if you three are so ready to extol its virtues. I presume Andromeda, was a location _and_ an empire? A fallen one, if your insinuations were anything to go by. Fallen too soon, or not soon enough?"


----------



## nick the fox (Jan 31, 2022)

im gone


----------



## Universe (Jan 31, 2022)

*Comes In unimpressed*


----------



## Mambi (Jan 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Oh don't worry about me waiting I have all the time in the world. _Ahrakas laughs as he finishes his sentence, and turns to the unicorn. _Ah, your face looks familiar, wait I know, yoou are a descendant of the royal family of the unicorn kingdom. Yes, you have the same eyes and horn spirals as the last dynasty that ruled. I was just speaking to your ancestor King Philip the twelfth yesterday.



_<as she paces, she hears you and bows courteously>_ Good day to you, I see you know lineage quite well! I do hope _you _don't wish to expose the last few of us to people like..._her_? <_she quickly composes herself and resumes> _I do apologize, I am just a bit...tense. Now then, please, forgive me. I am Natasha and yes, his blood *does *flow through mine to a degree, but I'm afraid the lineage is much shorter than that, as we live quite long you know. _<she chuckles>_ To you outsiders of time, it all seems so fast, even when it's centuries, doesn't it? When you live through it, you appreciate the moments so much more. Anyway, I should return to check on some raccoon's soon, so may I help you in something or...?


----------



## Mambi (Jan 31, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell is a bit disappointed. Seems someone spiked the drinks, not fare. He contemplated a low grade hallucinogen to send people screeching, but they'd probably be keeping an eye on it now. Tarty to the party once again, he supposed, but there were plenty of other ways to have fun. Maybe he'd be the goodguys for once? He did enjoy being the contrarian after all.
> 
> "Hrm, that uhm, duck? over there, that's the fellow who gave you lot greef?" Inkwell pondered for a moment before his goggles began to light up, he occasionally tapped the air like pressing invisible keys and buttons.
> 
> "Oh! Why thank you!" He says, taking the punch and giving it a few sniffs to see if he could guess the flavor first. "And there's absolutely no need to apologize. Everyone needs a moment of respite. Which, begs the question, why doesn't your master utilize more drones for these menial tasks instead? Clearly they're proud of this 'Andromidian' technology if you three are so ready to extol its virtues. I presume Andromeda, was a location _and_ an empire? A fallen one, if your insinuations were anything to go by. Fallen too soon, or not soon enough?"



_<the bunny leans against a table and laughs>_ Andromedian Galactic cluster, pre-war of course...bu your timeframe somewhere about 8000 years or so ago, give or take a few? As for drone work, he *does*...all the time! We just do this because we like it, and well, some things just need a more personal touch. Aurora is good and all, but she has her limitations bless Landru, and besides, it's fun to help Mambi whenever we can! 

_<he sets the empty glass on a coaster and pressing a button on the side, you watch as it dissolves into the coaster an vanishes as the bunny continues nonchalantly>_ We don't need to sweep or wash or anything...the atomizers and sterile particle barriers and stasis fields and refrigeration units can handle most anything like that, so day-to-day we just look after guests for fun...no biggie. How's the juice, like it? Picked the berries this morning. _<he points to a bowl behind him with a blue-green light shining over it> _


----------



## Mambi (Jan 31, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius flashed a broad smile and it felt like a few thousand tons had been lifted off his shoulders.>_
> 
> "Well, then.  I guess we can finally go back to normal now?"
> _<He turned to Aurora and greeted her again with a bow.>_
> "Now, where were we?"


_
<the avatar looks around, relieved by the apparent deflation of the situation. She saw that Mambi had things under control, as the new feline was now discovered and seemed reasonable for now, but still, her logic centers had one final confliction to resolve. She had to know...>_

Oh sorry? Yes Marius, my focus was distracted for a moment. Where we were? Before my...affliction, we were existing the saunas where my temperature units malfunctioned. It was then I...I..._<she looks at the feline and pulls you aside casually. Leaning in close, she whispers softly into your ear> _

Marius, I am happy that no harm has been done. I am happy that Mambi has regained control of the situation. I am happy that all are willing to forgive her. As a guest designate I will treat her as per guest protocols of course as per programming. *But* she made me hurt you. She made me desire her artificially and used me to hurt you. For this action alone, I do not believe I can forgive her as easily for this as the others have. 

Query: Is this emotional response a rational one, or have I malfunctioned again? _<she holds your wing tenderly as she keeps glancing over at the feline with the cat>_


----------



## Mambi (Jan 31, 2022)

GagePatoineFORUMS said:


> "...Eh, not really. I'm pretty sure this is the first actual human to get in here, if you don't count the man in armor over there..."
> [ Gage looks around for a couple seconds before turning back to Lisa. ]
> "...But uhh, yeah. This is my first time here..."



<the deer smiles and points to the door as the armoured man leaves> I think you just missed him, but he seemed quite regal. I could have sworn I saw him and my deer friend vanish for a brief instant! No matter, they'll be fine I'm sure. So, welcome to the party. If you need anything from the AI, just press the red button on a terminal. Need anything before I join my skunk friend on the dance floor, friend? <_she grins as she finishes her juice_>


----------



## Silverthunder (Jan 31, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny leans against a table and laughs>_ Andromedian Galactic cluster, pre-war of course...bu your timeframe somewhere about 8000 years or so ago, give or take a few? As for drone work, he *does*...all the time! We just do this because we like it, and well, some things just need a more personal touch. Aurora is good and all, but she has her limitations bless Landru, and besides, it's fun to help Mambi whenever we can!
> 
> _<he sets the empty glass on a coaster and pressing a button on the side, you watch as it dissolves into the coaster an vanishes as the bunny continues nonchalantly>_ We don't need to sweep or wash or anything...the atomizers and sterile particle barriers and stasis fields and refrigeration units can handle most anything like that, so day-to-day we just look after guests for fun...no biggie. How's the juice, like it? Picked the berries this morning. _<he points to a bowl behind him with a blue-green light shining over it> _



"Superb quality," he mused, holding the glass up as a gesture of good will, before drinking it to savor the potential flavor. "Not surprising you would have a biodome here, but be honest. You don't do this for your master, if everything's provided for you, you do it because you're board, don't you. Stress is one way of making us feel alive after all."

"You know, when my kind reached that stage in our evolution, we turned to scientific pursuits. Every one of us searching to learn about the universe on our own terms. What do you do exactly when you're not catering to rowdy fools?" He asked curiously. 

"Oh! And... do you happen to enjoy fictional horror? Do you have any particular physical manifestation that you think is particularly frightening?" He asked nonchalantly, pressing one more invisible key in the air with his free hand and causing his egg shaped back pack to pop open around the middle just enough to create a thin crack. 

"Something small preferably."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 31, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Marius, I am happy that no harm has been done. I am happy that Mambi has regained control of the situation. I am happy that all are willing to forgive her. As a guest designate I will treat her as per guest protocols of course as per programming. *But* she made me hurt you. She made me desire her artificially and used me to hurt you. For this action alone, I do not believe I can forgive her as easily for this as the others have.
> 
> Query: Is this emotional response a rational one, or have I malfunctioned again? _<she holds your wing tenderly as she keeps glancing over at the feline with the cat>_



_<Marius sighed and whispered back.>_
"You're not malfunctioning and It's not easy for me either because of what she did to you. But she undid it when I asked and she gained nothing from all of this. Maybe we don't have to like her right now, but we're together again and I think our time can be better spent focusing on happier things."

_<He gently lifted her arm and kissed the top of her paw as a reassuring gesture.>

"_Getting hungry?" _<He hoped she was.>_ "Maybe we should grab some food before it runs out. I'd swear it's getting more crowded."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jan 31, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as she paces, she hears you and bows courteously>_ Good day to you, I see you know lineage quite well! I do hope _you _don't wish to expose the last few of us to people like..._her_? <_she quickly composes herself and resumes> _I do apologize, I am just a bit...tense. Now then, please, forgive me. I am Natasha and yes, his blood *does *flow through mine to a degree, but I'm afraid the lineage is much shorter than that, as we live quite long you know. _<she chuckles>_ To you outsiders of time, it all seems so fast, even when it's centuries, doesn't it? When you live through it, you appreciate the moments so much more. Anyway, I should return to check on some raccoon's soon, so may I help you in something or...?


Oh it is fine I dont wish to expose your kind, that would serve me no purpose. I will say your race will rise from the ashes and become a mighty nation once more, and better yet you will live to see it. _Ahrakas winks to her. _You'll be seeing me again in a few centuries. Now, _he turns to Mambi and bows to the host, _Our fine host Mambi. I hear that you have a magnificent library? There is an urgent matter I must speak to you about in there.


----------



## Universe (Feb 1, 2022)

“Hello where is the host of this party?” *I asked wanting to know where the food was but I wasn’t even speaking English but celestial*


----------



## GagePatoineFORUMS (Feb 1, 2022)

Mambi said:


> <the deer smiles and points to the door as the armoured man leaves> I think you just missed him, but he seemed quite regal. I could have sworn I saw him and my deer friend vanish for a brief instant! No matter, they'll be fine I'm sure. So, welcome to the party. If you need anything from the AI, just press the red button on a terminal. Need anything before I join my skunk friend on the dance floor, friend? <_she grins as she finishes her juice_>


"Eh, not anything really-"
[ One word lingered in his head.

"AI". ]
"...I'll be fine."
[ There was AI in the party! Oh my god! ]


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

*Looks around and sees a few animals playing cards*


----------



## Universe (Feb 1, 2022)

*I sighed and wondered if anyone could understand me*


----------



## Mambi (Feb 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Superb quality," he mused, holding the glass up as a gesture of good will, before drinking it to savor the potential flavor. "Not surprising you would have a biodome here, but be honest. You don't do this for your master, if everything's provided for you, you do it because you're board, don't you. Stress is one way of making us feel alive after all."
> 
> "You know, when my kind reached that stage in our evolution, we turned to scientific pursuits. Every one of us searching to learn about the universe on our own terms. What do you do exactly when you're not catering to rowdy fools?" He asked curiously.



_<the bunny blushes and sheepishly admits>_ Well I suppose I wouldn't use the word "bored" but it does give us something to do in between the playtime and the chaos. Though in our spare time we explore a lot and the libraries here contain everything. Plus the garden is perfect to relax in under the holographic sunshine. Some of us play cards, some like to do sports and research recipes or whatever we want really. Personally, I like to read under the stars in the observatory. 



Silverthunder said:


> "Oh! And... do you happen to enjoy fictional horror? Do you have any particular physical manifestation that you think is particularly frightening?" He asked nonchalantly, pressing one more invisible key in the air with his free hand and causing his egg shaped back pack to pop open around the middle just enough to create a thin crack.
> 
> "Something small preferably."



I do actually, the classics of Asimov and Lovecraft and Vin'tus are some of my favourites actually! But what do I find...frighting? _<he looks up and ponders casually>_ You must be a writer looking for ideas, eh? Well, it's an odd question but I suppose things like scorpions or things with lots of eyeballs and mouths or lately coyotes, fiery demon things probably...


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sighed and wondered if anyone could understand me*


"There's a few of us who can understand you," Ronin said seeing the sad dragon "Telepathy is another great gift I have...Anyways Im Ronin"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 1, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius sighed and whispered back.>_
> "You're not malfunctioning and It's not easy for me either because of what she did to you. But she undid it when I asked and she gained nothing from all of this. Maybe we don't have to like her right now, but we're together again and I think our time can be better spent focusing on happier things."
> 
> _<He gently lifted her arm and kissed the top of her paw as a reassuring gesture.>
> ...


_
<she looks around at the gathering of people in the area and whispers back>_ Thank you, I am glad I am normal. My stomach does seem to require matter again, so leaving does seem like a good idea, as the primary dining area appears quite populous. May I suggest a snack outside the observatory for privacy, or perhaps the garden or a private room? 

_<she leans in closer innocently as she whispers softer>_ I am not certain I trust being near that feline in this organic form, even with the headband for protection.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Oh it is fine I dont wish to expose your kind, that would serve me no purpose. I will say your race will rise from the ashes and become a mighty nation once more, and better yet you will live to see it. _Ahrakas winks to her. _You'll be seeing me again in a few centuries. Now, _he turns to Mambi and bows to the host, _Our fine host Mambi. I hear that you have a magnificent library? There is an urgent matter I must speak to you about in there.


_
<the cat looks to his feline newcomer (@NightmareEyes ) and grins, his paw still extended>_ One sec, ok? This sounds important...I'll be right with you, just don't like...bite anyone or brainwash anyone without asking first, ok? Pretty please? I'll just be a moment, I promise, but I *really* want to get to know the real you._ <he winks and nods>

<turning to the baron, the cat sees the unicorn grin and roll her eyes slightly as she passes him to go see the feline. Confused but shrugging it off, he bows deeply and rises with a wide smile> _Hello, I am Mambi and yes the library is a collection that spans many realms and a vast timeframe. Most of it if not the vast majority has been encoded into the primary AI's databanks, but the small remaining texts too dangerous to have access to regularly are secured in the stasis fields in the basement. So if it's the library you want, any terminal should do but the best ones for accessing and reviewing would be in the obsivatory. 

Why do you ask? Is there a problem I can assist with, as I'm sure I haven't caused any lately...at least in this century or the last few for sure_. <he giggles sheepishly>. _


----------



## Mambi (Feb 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Hello where is the host of this party?” *I asked wanting to know where the food was but I wasn’t even speaking English but celestial*



_<as you look around, you see a shimmer in the air, and suddenly the image of a beautiful female rabbit appears, scantily dressed and glowing blue, completely transparent as the lights from the party swirl through her body. You see her smile and nod politely, responding to you in a female yet cooly robotic voice>_

I'm sorry, were you attempting to address Mambi? He is currently located outside kitchen area 1 in discussions with several guests. I shall inform him of your arrival now that he has dealt with a security matter. I am Aurora and welcome inside my walls. Is there anything I may assist you with at this time?


----------



## Mambi (Feb 1, 2022)

GagePatoineFORUMS said:


> "Eh, not anything really-"
> [ One word lingered in his head.
> 
> "AI". ]
> ...



Ok then, have a good time! I hope to see you around. Oh actually I need to talk to Rayne first. One second...

_<the deer rises and as she does, she quickly reaches to the terminal and presses the red button. As she does, you see a shimmer in the air, and suddenly the image of a beautiful female rabbit appears, scantily dressed and glowing blue, completely transparent as the lights from the party swirl through her body. You see her turn to the deer and speak in a female yet cooly robotic voice>_

Greetings and welcome, how may I assist...

_<the deer clears her throat, interrupting the projection_> Aurora, where is Rayne, the one that walked off with the fancy looking newcomer?

_<she smiles and places her paws behind her back>_ User designate Rayne is currently in the snack section of the main dining hall, through the primary doors and...

_<the deer walks off and waves dismissively>_ Yeah yeah, I know where it is...thanks! Gotta go, I want to ask her something. Nice to meet you!!!

_<with a quick wave, the friendly deer quickly runs off, leaving the holobunny standing there just staring off having not been actually dismissed. After a few seconds of waiting for instructions in silence, she looks around the room casually, and seeing you sitting at the table, turns to you and smiles politely> _

Greetings and welcome, how may I assist you?


----------



## GagePatoineFORUMS (Feb 1, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Ok then, have a good time! I hope to see you around. Oh actually I need to talk to Rayne first. One second...
> 
> _<the deer rises and as she does, she quickly reaches to the terminal and presses the red button. As she does, you see a shimmer in the air, and suddenly the image of a beautiful female rabbit appears, scantily dressed and glowing blue, completely transparent as the lights from the party swirl through her body. You see her turn to the deer and speak in a female yet cooly robotic voice>_
> 
> ...


"U-uhhh... Hi there. I don't need any assistance, I'm pretty sure I can figure all this... magicky thingamajig stuff out..."
[ _"Okay, so there's a beautiful deer AND a beautiful hologram bunny. I just need to get through this party whole and I'll be fine." ]_
"It's a pleasure to meet you, though...!"


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

(did I do something wrong? you keep skipping me)


----------



## Mambi (Feb 1, 2022)

GagePatoineFORUMS said:


> "U-uhhh... Hi there. I don't need any assistance, I'm pretty sure I can figure all this... magicky thingamajig stuff out..."
> [ _"Okay, so there's a beautiful deer AND a beautiful hologram bunny. I just need to get through this party whole and I'll be fine." ]_
> "It's a pleasure to meet you, though...!"



_<the holobunny tilts her head curiously and replies calmly>_ The technology used in my creation is not magic, but rather is based on Andromedian and Venusian engineering specifications. The current authority on magic in the party at this time is Natasha, Mambi's unicorn friend, as well elemental magic is practiced by several raccoons in the infirmary area. 

If you do not require anything, it is a pleasure to meet you too. _<she nods respectfully, and with a shimmer disappears into thin air> _


----------



## Mambi (Feb 1, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> (did I do something wrong? you keep skipping me)



_(Didn't plan to skip ya, last I saw you were grabbing snacks and chatting with Universe. I'd planned on having Rayne meet up as she's in the area, plus waiting to see what Silver was gonna do in regards to the bunnies also in the area. Same as your sister...she's in the obsivatyry, same place Marius and 'Rora are headed. Wasn't a snub, I promise! <hugs>)_

_<as you talk to the telepathic voice in your head, the deer that entered with the fancy creature currently talking to the cat reaches for a few crackers and tofu slices. Reaching for some herbs, she sprinkles them on her treat and smiles>_ Hello there, I don't recall seeing you around yet. I'm Rayne, how are you tonight? Have you tried the tofu yet?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _(Didn't plan to skip ya, last I saw you were grabbing snacks and chatting with Universe. I'd planned on having Rayne meet up as she's in the area, plus waiting to see what Silver was gonna do in regards to the bunnies also in the area. Same as your sister...she's in the obsivatyry, same place Marius and 'Rora are headed. Wasn't a snub, I promise! <hugs>)_
> 
> _<as you talk to the telepathic voice in your head, the deer that entered with the fancy creature currently talking to the cat reaches for a few crackers and tofu slices. Reaching for some herbs, she sprinkles them on her treat and smiles>_ Hello there, I don't recall seeing you around yet. I'm Rayne, how are you tonight? Have you tried the tofu yet?


Im Ronin, Im doing ok, you? and as for Tofu Im sorry but I hate it with a passion


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 1, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks to his feline newcomer (@NightmareEyes ) and grins, his paw still extended>_ One sec, ok? This sounds important...I'll be right with you, just don't like...bite anyone or brainwash anyone without asking first, ok? Pretty please? I'll just be a moment, I promise, but I *really* want to get to know the real you._ <he winks and nods>
> 
> <turning to the baron, the cat sees the unicorn grin and roll her eyes slightly as she passes him to go see the feline. Confused but shrugging it off, he bows deeply and rises with a wide smile> _Hello, I am Mambi and yes the library is a collection that spans many realms and a vast timeframe. Most of it if not the vast majority has been encoded into the primary AI's databanks, but the small remaining texts too dangerous to have access to regularly are secured in the stasis fields in the basement. So if it's the library you want, any terminal should do but the best ones for accessing and reviewing would be in the obsivatory.
> 
> Why do you ask? Is there a problem I can assist with, as I'm sure I haven't caused any lately...at least in this century or the last few for sure_. <he giggles sheepishly>. _


I must have access to the original documents, specifically _"The Hymns of Greater Proxima". _It is imperative that I see the original. There is also a matter I must speak to you about in private. You are not in trouble, actually the higher ups in the Temporal Domain seek to reward you. _Ahrakas gets close to Mambi and whispers to him. _There is a high possibility that I have many enemies that wish me dead present at this party. _Ahrakas then turns to one of his guards. _Perseus, go to Rayne and ensure she is safe. I believe she is speaking to a wolf about Tofu. _He then turns back to Mambi. _Now, on to the library it is?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 1, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<she looks around at the gathering of people in the area and whispers back>_ Thank you, I am glad I am normal. My stomach does seem to require matter again, so leaving does seem like a good idea, as the primary dining area appears quite populous. May I suggest a snack outside the observatory for privacy, or perhaps the garden or a private room?
> 
> _<she leans in closer innocently as she whispers softer>_ I am not certain I trust being near that feline in this organic form, even with the headband for protection.



"I'm still a little weary of her myself." _<he whispered.> "_But we'll give her another chance...from a distance."

"Given everything that's been going on recently, I think having a little picnic in a private room sounds like a great idea.  We'll get some food and hide out for a bit and when things have calmed down and it's safe we can explore everything else again."

_<Aurora was still interested in exploring, but decided a little food and rest would be a good idea.  Once they got cleaned up and presentable, they headed to the dining area and split up to hunt for food.  Aurora selected a large platter of vegetables and dip and Marius took a few Improbable Burgers, some fruit for dessert and slices of cheesecake for dessert.  They met up again.>_

"Well, we can always come back for more later.  I don't recall seeing the private rooms, so I'll let you lead the way."


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 1, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny blushes and sheepishly admits>_ Well I suppose I wouldn't use the word "bored" but it does give us something to do in between the playtime and the chaos. Though in our spare time we explore a lot and the libraries here contain everything. Plus the garden is perfect to relax in under the holographic sunshine. Some of us play cards, some like to do sports and research recipes or whatever we want really. Personally, I like to read under the stars in the observatory.
> 
> 
> 
> I do actually, the classics of Asimov and Lovecraft and Vin'tus are some of my favourites actually! But what do I find...frighting? _<he looks up and ponders casually>_ You must be a writer looking for ideas, eh? Well, it's an odd question but I suppose things like scorpions or things with lots of eyeballs and mouths or lately coyotes, fiery demon things probably...



"Oh, is that so? You rabbits continue to impress me. Some of those materials can be quite dense. I'm embarrassed to admit I'm not familiar with the latter's work though." He commented. "I think you're finally going to have to show me some of these places after we're done here."

"Here, turn around, get closer to the wall so no one can see." He said as he turned to get closer to the rabbit and try to block anyone from seeing, looking a little suspicious, as a cloud of _something _began to fly out from his pack and came to rest on the ground in front of them. 

A swarm of metallic insects, the size of gnats and flees began to collect into a vague shape on the ground. Gradually the form began to resemble a severed head, sprouting six hairy legs, a vicious looking scorpion tail, and a LOT of eyeballs covering its fleshy looking surface. 

"Alright, would you like to play hero or victim?" He asked with a snicker.


----------



## Universe (Feb 1, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you look around, you see a shimmer in the air, and suddenly the image of a beautiful female rabbit appears, scantily dressed and glowing blue, completely transparent as the lights from the party swirl through her body. You see her smile and nod politely, responding to you in a female yet cooly robotic voice>_
> 
> I'm sorry, were you attempting to address Mambi? He is currently located outside kitchen area 1 in discussions with several guests. I shall inform him of your arrival now that he has dealt with a security matter. I am Aurora and welcome inside my walls. Is there anything I may assist you with at this time?


“Who?and yes please”


----------



## The-Courier (Feb 1, 2022)

I kinda wanna join but I have no idea what's going on


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

Welcome to the club of 99% of people have no idea whats going on XD


----------



## Universe (Feb 1, 2022)

“I would like to know where the food is?”


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I would like to know where the food is?”


"Right down the hall bud" Ronin said pointing in a direction


----------



## Universe (Feb 1, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Right down the hall bud" Ronin said pointing in a direction


*I went down the hall since celestial dragons were ancient I could read all languages* “thank you”


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 1, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks to his feline newcomer (@NightmareEyes ) and grins, his paw still extended>_ One sec, ok? This sounds important...I'll be right with you, just don't like...bite anyone or brainwash anyone without asking first, ok? Pretty please? I'll just be a moment, I promise, but I *really* want to get to know the real you._ <he winks and nods>
> 
> <turning to the baron, the cat sees the unicorn grin and roll her eyes slightly as she passes him to go see the feline. Confused but shrugging it off, he bows deeply and rises with a wide smile> _Hello, I am Mambi and yes the library is a collection that spans many realms and a vast timeframe. Most of it if not the vast majority has been encoded into the primary AI's databanks, but the small remaining texts too dangerous to have access to regularly are secured in the stasis fields in the basement. So if it's the library you want, any terminal should do but the best ones for accessing and reviewing would be in the obsivatory.
> 
> Why do you ask? Is there a problem I can assist with, as I'm sure I haven't caused any lately...at least in this century or the last few for sure_. <he giggles sheepishly>. _


"Ah. Sure. Go ahead. I think I've kept your attention long enough." the cat says with a wave of her paw. "I'll find some way to entertain myself that doesn't involve any bites or manipulation." _Nothing about fire though... wonder if I could... no, best not push it._

So as Mambi and Marius turned away from her, leaving her alone at the punch table. Sighing softly, she glanced about at the room of guests, trying to determine who looked the most approachable.



Baron Tredegar said:


> I must have access to the original documents, specifically _"The Hymns of Greater Proxima". _It is imperative that I see the original. There is also a matter I must speak to you about in private. You are not in trouble, actually the higher ups in the Temporal Domain seek to reward you. _Ahrakas gets close to Mambi and whispers to him. _There is a high possibility that I have many enemies that wish me dead present at this party. _Ahrakas then turns to one of his guards. _Perseus, go to Rayne and ensure she is safe. I believe she is speaking to a wolf about Tofu. _He then turns back to Mambi. _Now, on to the library it is?


Arizona Hartlow, coyote/snake hybrid and Rogue Dimensional Agent, came stumbling out of the kitchen, moaning softly as she clutched at her head.

"Note to self... don't indulge in thousand year old wine... unless ya want a black hole to open up in the middle of yer head. Urghhh..."

Reaching into the satchel at her side, the hybrid rummaged around in her bag for a bit before bringing out an empty pill bottle. Popping off the cap, she tried shaking a few pills into her hand before realizing this crucial fact.

Moaning softly, she tossed the bottle into a nearby trash receptacle and started looking around the party.

"Maybe Mambi has some sorta pink goo or somethin' to help with that. Maybe I can-"

The hybrid cut off suddenly as she caught sight of Mambi... and the figure she was with.

"Time lord..." she muttered quietly to herself, as her clothing suddenly shifted into a comfortable, familiar outfit that she hadn't worn for a while. The uniform of a dimensional/temporal agent. Specifically, one belonging to the Agency for the Containment and Neutralization of Anomalous Entities and Realms, the ACNAER: a black jumpsuit, khaki vest, and two green eyes on the shoulder to signify her rank.

"Sure, you lot don't have th' 'time' t' investigate th' sudden disappearance of an entire section of th' multiverse, but you have more'n enough time to go to attend a fun _party._" she said, practically spitting venom. "What're ya up to..."

The hybrid watched from a distance, tailing the two as her brown eyes stared daggers into the Baron's back.


----------



## Universe (Feb 2, 2022)

*I found the food and pressed a few buttons on my watch* “ok Alpha you getting this?”


----------



## Universe (Feb 2, 2022)

*I sighed annoyed with my AI’s sassy attitude* “ok Alpha I don’t remember programming you with this sassy attitude I don’t know where it came from but it should stop” Alpha:Yes I am getting this no need to get snippy about it.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 2, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Im Ronin, Im doing ok, you? and as for Tofu Im sorry but I hate it with a passion



_<she takes a bite and smiles widely in enjoyment> _Oh well we make it far differently than most places so might be worth trying if you choose! The head chef can be quite creative with the tofu...even the tigers and birds are fooled sometimes. This one for example is a havarti-cheese flavour with garlic and thyme. Trust me, it's quite tasty.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<she takes a bite and smiles widely in enjoyment> _Oh well we make it far differently than most places so might be worth trying if you choose! The head chef can be quite creative with the tofu...even the tigers and birds are fooled sometimes. This one for example is a havarti-cheese flavour with garlic and thyme. Trust me, it's quite tasty.


"That does sound tempting" Ronin said


----------



## Mambi (Feb 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Who?and yes please”



Excellent, how may I assist..._<the holobunny watches you leaving mid-sentence, as you just wander off to the snack bar. She looks at you departing with a curious grin of resignation seeing that apparently your needs are taken care of, and with a silent shimmer, disappears into thin air>_


----------



## Mambi (Feb 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I must have access to the original documents, specifically _"The Hymns of Greater Proxima". _It is imperative that I see the original.



The originals? Of the Hymns? Well I had them for a while, but then Aurora encoded them, and I returned them to the vaults in the Great Wall. Did that about maybe 40-50 years ago? You're welcome to see teh copies of course, but I'm afraid the original texts are sealed again. Still, I can try and portal you to the place if you need me to?



Baron Tredegar said:


> There is also a matter I must speak to you about in private. You are not in trouble, actually the higher ups in the Temporal Domain seek to reward you.



_<the cat listens surprised> _M-me? I haven't played with time in centuries, why would they want to reward _me_? Do you know what it's for?



Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas gets close to Mambi and whispers to him. _There is a high possibility that I have many enemies that wish me dead present at this party.



_<the cat laughs and rolls his eyes as he watches the duck departing> _Trust me, you get used to it. Still if you need Aurora to watch for anything, I'll be happy to instruct her.



Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas then turns to one of his guards. _Perseus, go to Rayne and ensure she is safe. I believe she is speaking to a wolf about Tofu. _He then turns back to Mambi. _Now, on to the library it is?



_<as your guards go to check on the wolf and the deer, the cat points to the spiral staircase at the end of the hall> _The library's primary database terminal is just up there, if you still want to go. But like I said, I only have the encoded copies of those texts anymore. Say, *you're* the time traveler, why don't you just pop back to when they were written? _<he chuckles as he walks with you, as a familiar figure to the cat (@NightmareEyes )watches the 2 depart in secret...>_


----------



## Mambi (Feb 2, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh, is that so? You rabbits continue to impress me. Some of those materials can be quite dense. I'm embarrassed to admit I'm not familiar with the latter's work though." He commented. "I think you're finally going to have to show me some of these places after we're done here."
> 
> "Here, turn around, get closer to the wall so no one can see." He said as he turned to get closer to the rabbit and try to block anyone from seeing, looking a little suspicious, as a cloud of _something _began to fly out from his pack and came to rest on the ground in front of them.
> 
> ...


_
<the bunny drops his trays with a clatter and screams loudly in pure terror as several others look over to see the troubles. Without another word, he bolts full speed out of the room in pure blind terror as the manifestation you created makes odd noises and squirms about. Several other bunnies approach carrying various kitchen tools as one holds out a garbage-can lid. One of them catches you smirking and yells over> _

HEY, what's the big deal? Is that yours? Sheesh! Clean that up or get it contained, this is the main food area! Luc, go get Pierre and make sure he's ok please.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 2, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "I'm still a little weary of her myself." _<he whispered.> "_But we'll give her another chance...from a distance."
> 
> "Given everything that's been going on recently, I think having a little picnic in a private room sounds like a great idea.  We'll get some food and hide out for a bit and when things have calmed down and it's safe we can explore everything else again."
> 
> ...



While several guests rooms are available, I believe I know the perfect place for privacy during meals. _<the avatar grins and as she carefully arranges the plates of food in her paws, she leads us to the end of the stairs and down the staircase this time. As we approach the elevator to the security area, she suddenly stops and facing a blank wall, places her paw on a marked square. Instantly the wall shimmers, revealing a doorway marked "private". As we enter, you see a large room painted green with several loungers arranged around the perimeter and a large rectangular table in the middle. You see a small bunny collecting up several containers of a leafy substance and a few glass devices and feather duster-like objects as he notices your arrival and sheepishly responds> _

Oh sorry, thought I'd be have more time. I just got the message from your holoself to prep the room, and it was more messy that I thought. Just finishing up and will be gone in seconds! _<he quickly starts rubbing down the table with a cloth and passes a small dick over it emitting an amber light, drying it instantly> _


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 2, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny drops his trays with a clatter and screams loudly in pure terror as several others look over to see the troubles. Without another word, he bolts full speed out of the room in pure blind terror as the manifestation you created makes odd noises and squirms about. Several other bunnies approach carrying various kitchen tools as one holds out a garbage-can lid. One of them catches you smirking and yells over> _
> 
> HEY, what's the big deal? Is that yours? Sheesh! Clean that up or get it contained, this is the main food area! Luc, go get Pierre and make sure he's ok please.



"Wha- it's not mine! Gah what is that thing!" Inkwell shouts at the top of his lungs as he sends it scurrying across the dining hall with a series of blood curdling chitters and screeches. "There's a parasite on the loose!"



Universe said:


> *I found the food and pressed a few buttons on my watch* “ok Alpha you getting this?”





NightmareEyes said:


> So as Mambi and Marius turned away from her, leaving her alone at the punch table. Sighing softly, she glanced about at the room of guests, trying to determine who looked the most approachable.



"Watch out there's a parasite on the loose!" He shouted again to try and get people's attention as the severed head covered in eyeballs skittered across the hall, bobbing and weaving between people's legs on long spindly spider legs, waving its scorpion tail menacingly back and forth and running from the bunnies trying to coral and contain it.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 2, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Ah. Sure. Go ahead. I think I've kept your attention long enough." the cat says with a wave of her paw. "I'll find some way to entertain myself that doesn't involve any bites or manipulation." _Nothing about fire though... wonder if I could... no, best not push it._
> 
> So as Mambi and Marius turned away from her, leaving her alone at the punch table. Sighing softly, she glanced about at the room of guests, trying to determine who looked the most approachable.



_<Seeing everyone else splitting up, the unicorn slowly approaches you and leaving her headband on for now, takes her pickle necklace off and softly speaks to you>_

Look, "nightmare" is it? I'm sorry if I overreacted to you, I just have a bit of a history with this kind of thing. I may have come on too strong when you told me your wishes, and I'm sorry, really. Maybe...maybe we can start fresh, as my offer to help still stands? I'm Natasha, and let's get a snack, while we do I'd love to hear how you learned about mental manipulation to such adeptness, it's quite the natural talent, have you studied at.._.<she continues warmly as she leads you to the table of cucumber slices, taking a few eagerly>_




NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona Hartlow, coyote/snake hybrid and Rogue Dimensional Agent, came stumbling out of the kitchen, moaning softly as she clutched at her head.
> 
> "Note to self... don't indulge in thousand year old wine... unless ya want a black hole to open up in the middle of yer head. Urghhh..."
> 
> ...



_<the cat sniffs the air as he walks with the baron (@Baron Tredegar ), stopping a moment as he does> _Hmmm, I thought I smelled...nahh, she's still sleeping I thought. Still, I'll have to check on her later as she was in pretty rough shape. <_he sees the baron looking over curious>_ Oh sorry, talking to myself, just thinking about a good friend and thought she was nearby, but no mater for now. Library's this way...her name's Arizona by the way, a wonderful coyote/lizard hybrid. Know her? She seems the type that would be on your radar as a troublemaker given the stuff she carries with her!

_<he laughs as he opens the door to the observatory, as several creatures mill about the displays and telescopes, including a little wolf playing around on the telescope VR rigs (@VictorytheWolf ) The cat waves hello merrily as he passes with his guest and a few guards, and as we approach the main terminal, he presses a purple button and speaks into it, just as the coyote hybrid uses the distraction to sneak into the room as well> _

Aurora, can you bring up _"The Hymns of Greater Proxima" _please, secured connection. Send it to terminal B3

_<as the display lights up with detailed scans of scrolls and parchments, the cat points and grins>_. Well there's what I got, whatcha looking for, sunshine?


----------



## GagePatoineFORUMS (Feb 2, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny tilts her head curiously and replies calmly>_ The technology used in my creation is not magic, but rather is based on Andromedian and Venusian engineering specifications. The current authority on magic in the party at this time is Natasha, Mambi's unicorn friend, as well elemental magic is practiced by several raccoons in the infirmary area.
> 
> If you do not require anything, it is a pleasure to meet you too. _<she nods respectfully, and with a shimmer disappears into thin air> _


"..."
[ She's disappeared into thin air... ]
"...Wait..."
[ Something's off here. _"Why did that cat invite me to this party? I should get to them." _
Gage presses the red button to awaken Aurora. ]
"Hey uhh, sorry for calling you out after like, 40 seconds but I need something right about now. Do you know where the cat who invited me to the party is?"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 2, 2022)

Mambi said:


> While several guests rooms are available, I believe I know the perfect place for privacy during meals.



"Sounds perfect."

One moment.  I believe I hear a warning about a parasite...?

"I didn't hear anything. Let's go!" _<Marius quickly started toward the door, trying to avoid participating in any more catastrophes. He had already exceeded his quota for the year.>_



Mambi said:


> _<the avatar grins and as she carefully arranges the plates of food in her paws, she leads us to the end of the stairs and down the staircase this time. As we approach the elevator to the security area, she suddenly stops and facing a blank wall, places her paw on a marked square. Instantly the wall shimmers, revealing a doorway marked "private". As we enter, you see a large room painted green with several loungers arranged around the perimeter and a large rectangular table in the middle. You see a small bunny collecting up several containers of a leafy substance and a few glass devices and feather duster-like objects as he notices your arrival and sheepishly responds> _
> 
> Oh sorry, thought I'd be have more time. I just got the message from your holoself to prep the room, and it was more messy that I thought. Just finishing up and will be gone in seconds!



_<The couple set their trays down on the table once it was clear and stood awkwardly as the bunny finished cleaning up.>_

"Thanks, Jeeves"
_<The bunny turned to smile and wink before rushing out the door.>_

"Neat room," _<Marius said, unsure of it's purpose with furniture arrangement. He pulled a chair up for Aurora before getting another for himself.  He poured two cups of juice.>
"_A little peace and quiet, some good food, and amazing company." _<Marius lifted his glass in a toast.>_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 2, 2022)

Mambi said:


> The originals? Of the Hymns? Well I had them for a while, but then Aurora encoded them, and I returned them to the vaults in the Great Wall. Did that about maybe 40-50 years ago? You're welcome to see teh copies of course, but I'm afraid the original texts are sealed again. Still, I can try and portal you to the place if you need me to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Before Ahrakas begins looking at the texts, he reveals a cylinder scroll and break the seal on it and turn to face Mambi. _In the wake of the previous Marquis of Andromedas assassination, you Mambi, in accordance with the departed lords wishes has been selected as his successor. _Golden energy from the cylinder swirls around Mambi. _Behold Mambi, the new Temporal Lord of Greater Andromeda! _He proclaims this before all assembled in the room. _You now have all the powers and abilities that all Temporal Lords have, Andromeda is now yours to rule.
_After a moment he addresses mambi again. _Arizona you say? She is a servant of the Duke of Glanres ACNAER division. I have a warrant out for the arrest of any of his agents. They are a dangerous lot and have their own devious plans for the flow of time. If you would be so kind as to have her detained for me?
_Finally he turns to the viewscreen. _Yes these are the originals of "The Hymns". All the others I have seen were altered copies that removed the beginning of their current civilization. _He sees a passage that makes him exited and he points to a page. _Here it speaks about the Great War. When the Proximans discovered time travel, they attempted to usurp the Temporal Lords. I remember those days well, my father, Prometheus, was killed during our final assault. That was over five billion years ago. Somewhere in here it speaks of a temporal superweapon they were developing to win the war, I must find it to prepare for what is coming. _He urgently scans the pages looking for any info that can help him._


----------



## Universe (Feb 2, 2022)

*I looked in the direction of the commotion*


----------



## Mambi (Feb 2, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Wha- it's not mine! Gah what is that thing!" Inkwell shouts at the top of his lungs as he sends it scurrying across the dining hall with a series of blood curdling chitters and screeches. "There's a parasite on the loose!"
> 
> "Watch out there's a parasite on the loose!" He shouted again to try and get people's attention as the severed head covered in eyeballs skittered across the hall, bobbing and weaving between people's legs on long spindly spider legs, waving its scorpion tail menacingly back and forth and running from the bunnies trying to coral and contain it.



_<several guests scream and run, as random dishes are thrown about in their panic. As the bunnies scramble to gather objects for a makeshift barricade, you see a tiger waving his arms to corral the...thing..back into the kitchen area with you. As the tiger growls, the thing runs backwards as two of the bunnies jumps from the table holding a large pot between them. As they fall over the creature covering it with the pot, the tiger jumps onto the pot and sits steady, holding it trapped. He looks around and waves his paw confidently> _

Don't worry, we got it contained. Pierre, can you arrange a transport from Mambi or something? Pierre? Hey, where's Pierre?? 

_<a few bunnies point down the hall, as the trembling bunny returns in the arms of another tiger. He drops him down at your feet and stoically moves to assist the other tiger. The bunny picks himself up and stares at you>_ That was, not necessary, _sir_. Perhaps I can recommend the holographic gardens next, until Mambi arrives? I-I would prefer to keep my horrors to 4 a day please! <_he shakes but tries to remain professional, his eyes diverting to the pot occasionally> _


----------



## Universe (Feb 2, 2022)

“OK WHAT THE H*LL IS GOING ON?!”


----------



## Mambi (Feb 2, 2022)

GagePatoineFORUMS said:


> "..."
> [ She's disappeared into thin air... ]
> "...Wait..."
> [ Something's off here. _"Why did that cat invite me to this party? I should get to them." _
> ...



Timeframe irrelevant, please hold. _<the holobunny closes her eyes for a moment, and after a second or 2, opens them again and cooly replies>_ The cat in your query would be primary user designate Mambi, and is currently located in the observatory, in communication with another guest using the database archives. If you wish to go there, merely follow the purple dots down the hall and up the spiral staircase._ <she waves her paw as a series of purple glowing dots appear on the floor leading out the door> 

<she nods and smiles, staring at you politely> _Do you require escort or visual observation?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

*Ronin walks in with 2 swords drawn* HOW THE H#LL??? I RETIRE FOR LIKE 15 MINUTES AND THE WORLD GOES TO SH!T


----------



## Universe (Feb 2, 2022)

*I looked annoyed and cursed my job under my breath*


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

*I scan the room trying to be able to figure out somewhat of whats happening*


----------



## Universe (Feb 2, 2022)

“Can’t I relax for one second?”


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Can’t I relax for one second?”


"Thats what I was wondering"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Before Ahrakas begins looking at the texts, he reveals a cylinder scroll and break the seal on it and turn to face Mambi. _In the wake of the previous Marquis of Andromedas assassination, you Mambi, in accordance with the departed lords wishes has been selected as his successor. _Golden energy from the cylinder swirls around Mambi. _Behold Mambi, the new Temporal Lord of Greater Andromeda! _He proclaims this before all assembled in the room. _You now have all the powers and abilities that all Temporal Lords have, Andromeda is now yours to rule.


_
<the cat just stares awestruck>_ Andromeda?? *R-RULE???* Oh nonononono...you take that back right now!!! _<the cat shakes his head vigorously_> I've done the whole "bow to me" thing for a long time, I've been worshiped by millions, and I've been the rightful chosen ruler too...and let me tell you something*, IT SUCKS!!! *It's always nice at first but after a while it's too much responsibility and no privacy and you can't even use the litter box on your own!! NO thank you, they can find someone else, because this kitty's not ruling any-thang! <_he puts his paw down hard on the floor as he shakes his head more>_



Baron Tredegar said:


> _After a moment he addresses mambi again. _Arizona you say? She is a servant of the Duke of Glanres ACNAER division. I have a warrant out for the arrest of any of his agents. They are a dangerous lot and have their own devious plans for the flow of time. If you would be so kind as to have her detained for me?



_<the cat blushes deeply>_ Ummm, actually to be perfectly honest, I *did* have her detained when we first met (@NightmareEyes ). She seemed nice so I let her go with a particle scanning screen, then after a while I dropped that too. She's quite nice and trustworthy actually, and she came through for us in some tough scraps since she's been here. She's quite the wild one but really, she's got a good heart I'm sure. Saved her and destroyed a few dangerous stuff she had with her too...still got the mini universe in the containment cubes below. Gonna power something special with that baby, but that was just a small timeloop. Nothing too dangerous, right? https://forums.furaffinity.net/thre...-all-are-invited.1672438/page-10#post-6985949



Baron Tredegar said:


> _Finally he turns to the viewscreen. _Yes these are the originals of "The Hymns". All the others I have seen were altered copies that removed the beginning of their current civilization. _He sees a passage that makes him exited and he points to a page. _Here it speaks about the Great War. When the Proximans discovered time travel, they attempted to usurp the Temporal Lords. I remember those days well, my father, Prometheus, was killed during our final assault. That was over five billion years ago. Somewhere in here it speaks of a temporal superweapon they were developing to win the war, I must find it to prepare for what is coming. _He urgently scans the pages looking for any info that can help him._



_<the cat snaps out of her revere and get your attention> _Well the archives are quite thorough and being scanned maybe Aurora can help you sort through the databases. Otherwise, there they are, wide open for ya to search all you want. But by definition, if they made a temporal weapon and it worked, then we'd never know they used a temporal weapon, right? By definition if we're looking for it then it did not succeed simply because we know about it, right? That must be of some comfort. <_he smiles, clearly comfortable in the matters of temporal physics_>


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 2, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<a few bunnies point down the hall, as the trembling bunny returns in the arms of another tiger. He drops him down at your feet and stoically moves to assist the other tiger. The bunny picks himself up and stares at you>_ That was, not necessary, _sir_. Perhaps I can recommend the holographic gardens next, until Mambi arrives? I-I would prefer to keep my horrors to 4 a day please! <_he shakes but tries to remain professional, his eyes diverting to the pot occasionally> _



"Ah yes! Quite right! Let's depart before the fun police arrive, and you get in trouble for causing such a ruckus Pierre." Inkwell replied, following behind the rabbit. "You made an excellent choice though."


ScaratheWolf said:


> "Thats what I was wondering"





Universe said:


> “Can’t I relax for one second?”



"Not to worry ladies and gents! Our hosts just have a pesky little infestation it seems, I'd watch where you sit while your here, wouldn't want some self ambulating parasitic growth to find a home between your cheeks!" He said to the room as he walked towards the exit with the other rabbit. "Think I saw some skittering around in the main hall a moment ago."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Not to worry ladies and gents! Our hosts just have a pesky little infestation it seems, I'd watch where you sit while your here, wouldn't want some self ambulating parasitic growth to find a home between your cheeks!" He said to the room as he walked towards the exit with the other rabbit. "Think I saw some skittering around in the main hall a moment ago."


First off WTF??? and secondly that doesn't sound that bad


----------



## GagePatoineFORUMS (Feb 2, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Timeframe irrelevant, please hold. _<the holobunny closes her eyes for a moment, and after a second or 2, opens them again and cooly replies>_ The cat in your query would be primary user designate Mambi, and is currently located in the observatory, in communication with another guest using the database archives. If you wish to go there, merely follow the purple dots down the hall and up the spiral staircase._ <she waves her paw as a series of purple glowing dots appear on the floor leading out the door>
> 
> <she nods and smiles, staring at you politely> _Do you require escort or visual observation?


"...I guess I require escort."


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 2, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<Seeing everyone else splitting up, the unicorn slowly approaches you and leaving her headband on for now, takes her pickle necklace off and softly speaks to you>_
> 
> Look, "nightmare" is it? I'm sorry if I overreacted to you, I just have a bit of a history with this kind of thing. I may have come on too strong when you told me your wishes, and I'm sorry, really. Maybe...maybe we can start fresh, as my offer to help still stands? I'm Natasha, and let's get a snack, while we do I'd love to hear how you learned about mental manipulation to such adeptness, it's quite the natural talent, have you studied at.._.<she continues warmly as she leads you to the table of cucumber slices, taking a few eagerly>_


"Oh! Ummm... sure. Thanks." Nightmare says, brightening a bit as she moves to the unicorn's side. "You are quite alright. I understand the frustration. It's like every time some kid from the local village comes traipsing in, tracking mud over the carpet you had just cleaned that evening, boldly proclaiming that he'll put an end to your terrible reign before firing a crossbow bolt through the same stained glass window you just replaced from the _last _time this happened, before running away in fear before you get the chance to explain yourself-"

The feline realized she was clenching her paws as though contemplating strangling someone, took a deep breath, and relaxed.

"Not that has ever happened to me." she said finally. "I apologize for not coming up to you in the first place. I just figured you would be... less than willing to hear me out."

She blushed at the Unicorn's praise, but tried to hide it.

"Yes, I do have quite the knack for it, don't I?" she said with about as much bravado as she could muster. "I can't take all the credit, however. I did have a good teacher who helped to refine that talent. I owe a lot to them."



Baron Tredegar said:


> _Before Ahrakas begins looking at the texts, he reveals a cylinder scroll and break the seal on it and turn to face Mambi. _In the wake of the previous Marquis of Andromedas assassination, you Mambi, in accordance with the departed lords wishes has been selected as his successor. _Golden energy from the cylinder swirls around Mambi. _Behold Mambi, the new Temporal Lord of Greater Andromeda! _He proclaims this before all assembled in the room. _You now have all the powers and abilities that all Temporal Lords have, Andromeda is now yours to rule.
> _After a moment he addresses mambi again. _Arizona you say? She is a servant of the Duke of Glanres ACNAER division. I have a warrant out for the arrest of any of his agents. They are a dangerous lot and have their own devious plans for the flow of time. If you would be so kind as to have her detained for me?
> _Finally he turns to the viewscreen. _Yes these are the originals of "The Hymns". All the others I have seen were altered copies that removed the beginning of their current civilization. _He sees a passage that makes him exited and he points to a page. _Here it speaks about the Great War. When the Proximans discovered time travel, they attempted to usurp the Temporal Lords. I remember those days well, my father, Prometheus, was killed during our final assault. That was over five billion years ago. Somewhere in here it speaks of a temporal superweapon they were developing to win the war, I must find it to prepare for what is coming. _He urgently scans the pages looking for any info that can help him._


The hybrid manages to follow the cat and Baron through the party undetected, just another part of the crazy critters apart of Mambi's party. And when the crowds became too small, she made good use of the standard issue cloaking device she still kept charged and ready. Slipping inside just in time, she ducked into the room and stood in the shadows, silently praying that the device wouldn't fail like it had many times in the past... but she stuck to the shadows, just in case.

Letting out a loud scoff at the mention of her supposed criminality, earning a few glances back to her corner of the room.

"Th' only crime th' Duke of Glanres is guilty of is makin' th' decisions th' rest'a ya are too afraid to make." she muttered underneath her breath.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 2, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<The couple set their trays down on the table once it was clear and stood awkwardly as the bunny finished cleaning up.>_
> 
> "Thanks, Jeeves"
> _<The bunny turned to smile and wink before rushing out the door.>_
> ...


_
<the bunny settles in her soft cushions and lifts her glass gently_> This *is* very nice indeed! The area is relaxing and quite peaceful, I can see why Mambi comes here to relax often. One moment though, I would like to do one small thing first before we proceed. I am still receiving all sensory input from the party and all areas, so I am not really experiencing this room's solitude and peace as you are yet. I would like to temporary disconnect from main systems to truly enjoy "peace" and "quiet", if that is ok? I promise re-integration will re-occur as soon as I exit this room with you, and I can alert myself to any emergency situations through the main monitor if required. One moment please...

_<she closes her eyes and freezes several seconds. As she re-opens her eyes, she stares at nothing as she looks around a moment>_ Much better! I-I only hear this room now! It's quite a-disorienting experience, but very pleasant. I am still getting used to biological sensory isolations, but the room is so...relaxing in this state! I almost never hear nothing, but it's just me and you now, only 2 voices to be heard! To be just me and you is wonderful, you had a good idea, Marius, thank you! 

_<she looks at her glass held high>_ Am I doing this right? I am unaccustomed to "toasted" glasses.


----------



## Universe (Feb 2, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ah yes! Quite right! Let's depart before the fun police arrive, and you get in trouble for causing such a ruckus Pierre." Inkwell replied, following behind the rabbit. "You made an excellent choice though."
> 
> 
> 
> "Not to worry ladies and gents! Our hosts just have a pesky little infestation it seems, I'd watch where you sit while your here, wouldn't want some self ambulating parasitic growth to find a home between your cheeks!" He said to the room as he walked towards the exit with the other rabbit. "Think I saw some skittering around in the main hall a moment ago."


*I looked like I was about to pop out of rage it was because I was close to loosing my mind*


----------



## Universe (Feb 2, 2022)

“I’m supposed to be on my day off from my time observation”


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 3, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny settles in her soft cushions and lifts her glass gently_> This *is* very nice indeed! The area is relaxing and quite peaceful, I can see why Mambi comes here to relax often. One moment though, I would like to do one small thing first before we proceed. I am still receiving all sensory input from the party and all areas, so I am not really experiencing this room's solitude and peace as you are yet. I would like to temporary disconnect from main systems to truly enjoy "peace" and "quiet", if that is ok? I promise re-integration will re-occur as soon as I exit this room with you, and I can alert myself to any emergency situations through the main monitor if required. One moment please...



_<Marius was a little concerned, but if *she* was choosing to detach herself from her core, then he figured it was fine.>_



Mambi said:


> _<she closes her eyes and freezes several seconds. As she re-opens her eyes, she stares at nothing as she looks around a moment>_ Much better! I-I only hear this room now! It's quite a-disorienting experience, but very pleasant. I am still getting used to biological sensory isolations, but the room is so...relaxing in this state! I almost never hear nothing, but it's just me and you now, only 2 voices to be heard! To be just me and you is wonderful, you had a good idea, Marius, thank you!
> 
> _<she looks at her glass held high>_ Am I doing this right? I am unaccustomed to "toasted" glasses.



"I'd say it was perfect." _<Marius said with smile. He settled in next to her and took a sip before sorting out their food selection.   The two sampled their choices while talking about everything.  Marius described a little bit about where he was from and Aurora detailed some of her memorable events since Mambi and the rabbits moved in.  Marius wasn't really sure how much time had passed, but despite the fun he was having, all of the excitement and the emotions he experienced since he arrived were catching up with him.  A full stomach and cozy room certainly contributed, too.  He noticed Aurora rubbing her eyes a bit, too.>

"_It's been a really wild day, but this makes it all worth it.  I'd do it all again." _<Marius looked at Aurora with a shy smile.>_

Perhaps we can wait until tomorrow? _<Aurora asked hopefully, also looking tired.> _I'm not used to the biological version of low power mode.

"I think we could use a nap."_


_


----------



## Mambi (Feb 3, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ah yes! Quite right! Let's depart before the fun police arrive, and you get in trouble for causing such a ruckus Pierre." Inkwell replied, following behind the rabbit. "You made an excellent choice though."
> 
> "Not to worry ladies and gents! Our hosts just have a pesky little infestation it seems, I'd watch where you sit while your here, wouldn't want some self ambulating parasitic growth to find a home between your cheeks!" He said to the room as he walked towards the exit with the other rabbit. "Think I saw some skittering around in the main hall a moment ago."



_<the bunny stammers> _M-me get in trouble? This is all you and you know it! I-I-oh whatever, guys, can you deal with this please? I'm going to show our new guest the garden area. Be right back, ok? _<he looks up to you and glares> _And *you*...no more questions about terrors!

_<as we walk through the hallway, the bunny seems strangely quiet as he unsteady passes several guests in the hallway, until we approach a green door laced with ivy plants. Upon approaching it, the bunny makes a melodramatic bow and opens the door. Inside the door you see a virtual jungle lush greenhouse of tropical plants and hear from somewhere the sounds of soft music and birds chirping. In the middle is a large bubbling hot tub being fed by a waterfall that seemingly draws the water from nowhere with a single lizard relaxing in it. Surrounding the tub are a series of chairs and cushions and towels, and from the sky you marvel as impossibly there is seemingly *sunlight*, warm and beach-like. The bunny laughs and bounds onto one of the chairs, relaxing in a 'sunbeam' as he reaches for a floating control console>_


----------



## Mambi (Feb 3, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> First off WTF??? and secondly that doesn't sound that bad



_<the deer covers her plate quickly and shrieks_> Says you, I like my food untouched by creepy horrors! Maybe we should go?!?

_<she watches several bunnies looking frantically for any signs of movement as the tigers secure the large one under the large pot> _


----------



## Mambi (Feb 3, 2022)

GagePatoineFORUMS said:


> "...I guess I require escort."



_<the holobunny rises and motions for you to follow her, as she walks through the door following the dots. She passes through several guests accidentally as she does, until she reaches a tightly spiral upwards and we ascent carefully until we reach the main observatory doors. As she opens the labelled door, you see several large eyepieces attached to mountainous telescopes, all linked to a series of chairs and computer consoles, with a squirrel peering into an eyepiece in one observing a moon of some sort. One chair is attached to a VR style headset which is currently vacant as a wolf (@VictorytheWolf ) wanders around near it, and along the right wall you see 2 smaller foxes casually peering through a portal with a safety barrier in front of it that looking in the hole leads to what seems to be an alien landscape, with purple glowing rocks and an tangerine skyline. You see the large walls are covered in electronic displays and maps of stars and other unknown planets and objects, while a monitor is showing a black hole on a monitor destroying a star in detail far beyond what you have ever seen. A group of wolves and 2 ferrets are wearing goggles and observing a star through a filtered display, while several other skunks lay back on a balcony and are just looking at the skyline through a ceiling window. A few other guests are off to the side silently reading something on a console, with one of them reading silently with a group about the system itself and the original designer "Landru" according to the console beside them. Along one side you see the cat and the baron (@Baron Tredegar ) examining a console with great interest>_

Welcome to the observatory. Mambi is over there at console 5. Do you require any other assistance at this time?


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 3, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny stammers> _M-me get in trouble? This is all you and you know it! I-I-oh whatever, guys, can you deal with this please? I'm going to show our new guest the garden area. Be right back, ok? _<he looks up to you and glares> _And *you*...no more questions about terrors!
> 
> _<as we walk through the hallway, the bunny seems strangely quiet as he unsteady passes several guests in the hallway, until we approach a green door laced with ivy plants. Upon approaching it, the bunny makes a melodramatic bow and opens the door. Inside the door you see a virtual jungle lush greenhouse of tropical plants and hear from somewhere the sounds of soft music and birds chirping. In the middle is a large bubbling hot tub being fed by a waterfall that seemingly draws the water from nowhere with a single lizard relaxing in it. Surrounding the tub are a series of chairs and cushions and towels, and from the sky you marvel as impossibly there is seemingly *sunlight*, warm and beach-like. The bunny laughs and bounds onto one of the chairs, relaxing in a 'sunbeam' as he reaches for a floating control console>_



"Ah, I know, I know, people can be so cruel can't they." Inkwell lamented, continuing to gaslighting Pierre, following in step beside the bunny as they reached their next destination. 

"Hmm." He grumbled as he rubbed his chin, his nose scrunching, pausing in his consternation for only a moment to sip more juice and stood beside Pierre in his seat. "You... like this place? Now, I'm not one to usually complain about a little control and predictability every once and a while, but doesn't this place seem a bit... off to you? Have you ever actually _been _outside of this facility?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 3, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat just stares awestruck>_ Andromeda?? *R-RULE???* Oh nonononono...you take that back right now!!! _<the cat shakes his head vigorously_> I've done the whole "bow to me" thing for a long time, I've been worshiped by millions, and I've been the rightful chosen ruler too...and let me tell you something*, IT SUCKS!!! *It's always nice at first but after a while it's too much responsibility and no privacy and you can't even use the litter box on your own!! NO thank you, they can find someone else, because this kitty's not ruling any-thang! <_he puts his paw down hard on the floor as he shakes his head more>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im sorry but I dont have the power to revoke your status. You'll have to go to the Grand Imperator himself and abdicate before him. I dont really know why you were chosen and the previous Marquis was assassinated by Convergenceists, so he cant really explain his reasoning. Perhaps he selected you because he knew you wouldnt go overboard and create a temporal rift?
_I look of confusion goes over the Barons face. _You say that this Arizona is trustworthy? Perhaps she is not aware of the Dukes true designs. I have received intelligence that he has met with Lord Set, one of the members of the Council of the Convergence. Perhaps if I have a chance to explain the gravity of the situation she may switch sides.
_Suddenly the Baron gives a cry of delight. _Yes! Here it is the Staff of Lanren. "_Behold Lanren and his staff. Poised to remake infinity. Slain by cruel empire. Carried by the faithful and lain in the caverns of Ehlano Praenon, on the world of Jintoro." _We believe that Lanren was in possesion of a staff that would let him go back to the Big Bang, prevent it from ever happening, and remake the universe in the Proximans own image. The world of Jintaro? Of all the coincedences. Mambi, are there any caves under your residence here?
_The Baron pauses for a moment. _Have you seen any agents of the Convergence here tonight? They all bear an alpha and omega symbol on their clothes and weapons.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 3, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer covers her plate quickly and shrieks_> Says you, I like my food untouched by creepy horrors! Maybe we should go?!?
> 
> _<she watches several bunnies looking frantically for any signs of movement as the tigers secure the large one under the large pot> _


"Don't worry" Ronin said. She cast a spell that made all of the beings glow "Now you should be able to see them easier"


----------



## Universe (Feb 3, 2022)

*I ate what was on my plate then heard Alpha give a sassy response* “Alpha if you give me one more sassy reply I will reprogram you into a toaster”


----------



## Universe (Feb 3, 2022)

“I miss my home planet”


----------



## Universe (Feb 3, 2022)

Alpha:”I know master Universe”


----------



## Universe (Feb 3, 2022)

*I sighed and wished I could see my home planet with it’s golden rocks and green skies*


----------



## Universe (Feb 3, 2022)

*I ran into a room on my right* “what the luna?”


----------



## Mambi (Feb 4, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Oh! Ummm... sure. Thanks." Nightmare says, brightening a bit as she moves to the unicorn's side. "You are quite alright. I understand the frustration. It's like every time some kid from the local village comes traipsing in, tracking mud over the carpet you had just cleaned that evening, boldly proclaiming that he'll put an end to your terrible reign before firing a crossbow bolt through the same stained glass window you just replaced from the _last _time this happened, before running away in fear before you get the chance to explain yourself-"
> 
> The feline realized she was clenching her paws as though contemplating strangling someone, took a deep breath, and relaxed.
> 
> ...


_
<the unicorn grins as she walks with you> I_ understand...most people would be out off by the request so I assume you're just used to "borrowing" what you need? A little mind control to change things later to make it easier? Well I for one would be happy to hear the story in private, and maybe I can give you some pointers on magic as well at the same time if you're interested? I understand your hesitation on just asking and all, but knowledge gives power and all that! I'm going to make sure the raccoons are ok in a moment and then lay by the poolside for a while. If you'd like to join me there to chat, please feel free to, or you can stay with me when I go to the infirmary. Your call, but they might be put off by your presence at first, being the reason they're there and all._ <she winks and tosses her mane a little> 
_


NightmareEyes said:


> The hybrid manages to follow the cat and Baron through the party undetected, just another part of the crazy critters apart of Mambi's party. And when the crowds became too small, she made good use of the standard issue cloaking device she still kept charged and ready. Slipping inside just in time, she ducked into the room and stood in the shadows, silently praying that the device wouldn't fail like it had many times in the past... but she stuck to the shadows, just in case.
> 
> Letting out a loud scoff at the mention of her supposed criminality, earning a few glances back to her corner of the room.
> 
> "Th' only crime th' Duke of Glanres is guilty of is makin' th' decisions th' rest'a ya are too afraid to make." she muttered underneath her breath.



_<the cat looks around quickly, slightly confused> _There it is again, I could have sworn I heard...never mind. Trust me Baron, she seems quite trustworthy. I'm thinking you may be thinking of the wrong 'Zona? You're a time traveler, maybe the wrong timeframe or dimensional plane?


----------



## Mambi (Feb 4, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "I'd say it was perfect." _<Marius said with smile. He settled in next to her and took a sip before sorting out their food selection.   The two sampled their choices while talking about everything.  Marius described a little bit about where he was from and Aurora detailed some of her memorable events since Mambi and the rabbits moved in.  Marius wasn't really sure how much time had passed, but despite the fun he was having, all of the excitement and the emotions he experienced since he arrived were catching up with him.  A full stomach and cozy room certainly contributed, too.  He noticed Aurora rubbing her eyes a bit, too.>
> 
> "_It's been a really wild day, but this makes it all worth it.  I'd do it all again." _<Marius looked at Aurora with a shy smile.>_
> 
> ...



_<the holobunny laid back against the cushions, looking fatigued as she rubs her belly>_ The food was definitely required, and this feeling of weakness is normal? That is relieving as I was about to initiate a full scan for errors. I normally do not have to concern myself with "sleep". This place should be secured and quiet enough I hope. 

_<she lays back further, her feet just touching your thigh as she stretches out yawning, her head starting to fall slightly as she talks_> Er, how does an organic initiate sleep? I have no experience in this matter aside from the medical coma induced during my transmitter's repair. I assume you just close your eyes like this? _<her eyes close as she settles more>_ Once closed I further assume I just breathe slower...and attempt minimal processing until...until...Marius, fur feels tingly....falliiiiiinggg.....

_<she almost instantly drops her paw off the side of the cushion as she passes out, apparently more fatigued than she realized not having any frame of reference to gauge>_


----------



## Mambi (Feb 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Hmm." He grumbled as he rubbed his chin, his nose scrunching, pausing in his consternation for only a moment to sip more juice and stood beside Pierre in his seat. "You... like this place? Now, I'm not one to usually complain about a little control and predictability every once and a while, but doesn't this place seem a bit... off to you? Have you ever actually _been _outside of this facility?"


_
<the bunny holds the console closely and presses a few buttons> _Of course I have, I go out all the time! Mambi can open a portal anywhere so I've been all around the world and off planet a bit too! Just last month I attended a lovely carrot festival in the Swiss Alps actually. Oh, one other small thing, can you stand near the water's edge for a moment, right about where that mound is? Thanks!

_<as you move a few feet closer to the spot indicated, the bunny presses a few buttons and moves a slider to full. Almost instantly, you see the sunshine disappear as it "sets" instantly, and large rolling clouds form as the winds increase and the humidity skyrockets. The lizard sees the bunny wink and dives under the water he's laying in, as in seconds a loud series of lightning flashes hit mere inches from where you are standing, startling you with it's fury just as the winds whip a huge tidal wave up as its shadow envelops you. As the roar of the storm increases, the bunny laughs as the wave crashes over you...somehow not soaking you until you remember it's just light and textures. As he sees you trying to guard against the wind, he howls in joy and pressing more buttons, returns the room to "sunset" mode, turning the room into a calm peaceful room again> _

HA! Now we're even for the creature trick back there..._sir_. _<he giggles to himself as he sets the console aside and the lizard relaxes again, grinning to himself> _


----------



## Mambi (Feb 4, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Don't worry" Ronin said. She cast a spell that made all of the beings glow "Now you should be able to see them easier"



Thanks!_ <she grabs a sack and starts collecting all she can find into it> _Once this clears up, I'll get more snacks. HEY GUYS, He's making them glow, ok?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 4, 2022)

*Clears Throat* "SHE"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Im sorry but I dont have the power to revoke your status. You'll have to go to the Grand Imperator himself and abdicate before him. I dont really know why you were chosen and the previous Marquis was assassinated by Convergenceists, so he cant really explain his reasoning. Perhaps he selected you because he knew you wouldnt go overboard and create a temporal rift?



_<the cat sighs>_ Yeah probably I suppose, but not a chance I'm taking it! I'll get in touch with the Imperator later, surely he'll be able to deal with this. In the meantime, just what can I do while i got these "time power" thingies in me? Last time I make a timeloop with my powerals I had a headache for weeks when I glimpsed myself, so kind of hesitant to do anything major with them alone, y'know? 



Baron Tredegar said:


> _I look of confusion goes over the Barons face. _You say that this Arizona is trustworthy? Perhaps she is not aware of the Dukes true designs. I have received intelligence that he has met with Lord Set, one of the members of the Council of the Convergence. Perhaps if I have a chance to explain the gravity of the situation she may switch sides.



_<the cat just shrugs>_ Don't know what to tell you, she never mentioned you frankly nor her role in it. She told me she was an adventurer and explorer and yeah, probably a thief but an honourable enough one it seems. Not exactly someone I'm gonna turn over to a person I just _met_, get me? _<he winks and smiles sarcastically, his meaning very clear...he's supporting his friend until he knows more, regardless of what uniform you're wearing> _



Baron Tredegar said:


> _Suddenly the Baron gives a cry of delight. _Yes! Here it is the Staff of Lanren. "_Behold Lanren and his staff. Poised to remake infinity. Slain by cruel empire. Carried by the faithful and lain in the caverns of Ehlano Praenon, on the world of Jintoro." _We believe that Lanren was in possesion of a staff that would let him go back to the Big Bang, prevent it from ever happening, and remake the universe in the Proximans own image. The world of Jintaro? Of all the coincedences. Mambi, are there any caves under your residence here?
> _The Baron pauses for a moment. _Have you seen any agents of the Convergence here tonight? They all bear an alpha and omega symbol on their clothes and weapons.



Er, wow, nice hunting! No I don't recall seeing any agents matching that description, but I have been a little busy lately. Aurora, have you detected any guests with that description? _<the holobunny's image appears on the display and replies>_ Negative, however if they travel through magical means I may not be able to detect them through standard scanning means. However to address the question of primary researcher, I can only scan what is inside me, however during construction of this facility I recall a network of caves that were re-enforced to support my substructure and the containment cube lattice. Currently they are sealed as redundant, but I can provide coordinates for you to open a portal if access is required. 

Well, there you are! I don't know what I'm looking for, but if you want to go there, just say the word...


----------



## Mambi (Feb 4, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> *Clears Throat* "SHE"



(actually that's a typo on my part, I did mean "she" and missed the "S" typing too fast...thanks!)

_<the deer blushes, deeply embarrassed> _Oh my! I'm terribly sorry, the last few wolves I met preferred the pronoun "he" and I got it stuck in my mind. Of course, if "she" is your preference, I shall try to remember harder!

_<she calls out>_ MY ERROR, Scarathewolf's prefers SHE, sorry!!! _<you see a few guests make a small note in a book as they nod respectfully> _


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 4, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat sighs>_ Yeah probably I suppose, but not a chance I'm taking it! I'll get in touch with the Imperator later, surely he'll be able to deal with this. In the meantime, just what can I do while i got these "time power" thingies in me? Last time I make a timeloop with my powerals I had a headache for weeks when I glimpsed myself, so kind of hesitant to do anything major with them alone, y'know?


Well the powers you now have are vast but have their limits. You can time travel to any period within your domain, Andromeda for you and Earth for me. You also have instantaneous teleportation powers anywhere within the universe. It is also illegal to go past a year into the future.


Mambi said:


> _<the cat just shrugs>_ Don't know what to tell you, she never mentioned you frankly nor her role in it. She told me she was an adventurer and explorer and yeah, probably a thief but an honourable enough one it seems. Not exactly someone I'm gonna turn over to a person I just _met_, get me? _<he winks and smiles sarcastically, his meaning very clear...he's supporting his friend until he knows more, regardless of what uniform you're wearing>_


Well she sounds fine enough. Probably just a cosmic coincidence that she is here. She sounds more like someone I would employ rather than one of the Dukes agents.


Mambi said:


> Er, wow, nice hunting! No I don't recall seeing any agents matching that description, but I have been a little busy lately. Aurora, have you detected any guests with that description? _<the holobunny's image appears on the display and replies>_ Negative, however if they travel through magical means I may not be able to detect them through standard scanning means. However to address the question of primary researcher, I can only scan what is inside me, however during construction of this facility I recall a network of caves that were re-enforced to support my substructure and the containment cube lattice. Currently they are sealed as redundant, but I can provide coordinates for you to open a portal if access is required.
> 
> Well, there you are! I don't know what I'm looking for, but if you want to go there, just say the word...


Well that is nice to hear. It seems that your residence is built on top of the tomb of the leader of a fanatical Proximan sect from 5 billion years ago. Also the said tomb has a weapon in it that could destroy all of reality, if the Convergence gets it they will use it to fold all of reality into one plane where everything is existing at once. 
_Ahrakas turns to Aurora. _If you *do *see any Convergence agents could you be sure to inform security?
_Turning back to Mambi, Ahrakas dusts off his cape and cheerfully says: _Well it seems we are going underground to the caves, are you ready to depart Marquis of Andromeda?


----------



## GagePatoineFORUMS (Feb 4, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny rises and motions for you to follow her, as she walks through the door following the dots. She passes through several guests accidentally as she does, until she reaches a tightly spiral upwards and we ascent carefully until we reach the main observatory doors. As she opens the labelled door, you see several large eyepieces attached to mountainous telescopes, all linked to a series of chairs and computer consoles, with a squirrel peering into an eyepiece in one observing a moon of some sort. One chair is attached to a VR style headset which is currently vacant as a wolf (@VictorytheWolf ) wanders around near it, and along the right wall you see 2 smaller foxes casually peering through a portal with a safety barrier in front of it that looking in the hole leads to what seems to be an alien landscape, with purple glowing rocks and an tangerine skyline. You see the large walls are covered in electronic displays and maps of stars and other unknown planets and objects, while a monitor is showing a black hole on a monitor destroying a star in detail far beyond what you have ever seen. A group of wolves and 2 ferrets are wearing goggles and observing a star through a filtered display, while several other skunks lay back on a balcony and are just looking at the skyline through a ceiling window. A few other guests are off to the side silently reading something on a console, with one of them reading silently with a group about the system itself and the original designer "Landru" according to the console beside them. Along one side you see the cat and the baron (@Baron Tredegar ) examining a console with great interest>_
> 
> Welcome to the observatory. Mambi is over there at console 5. Do you require any other assistance at this time?


"I do not, thank you."
[ Gage walks over to Mambi. ]
"Yo, uh, why did you invite everyone here...?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 4, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny holds the console closely and presses a few buttons> _Of course I have, I go out all the time! Mambi can open a portal anywhere so I've been all around the world and off planet a bit too! Just last month I attended a lovely carrot festival in the Swiss Alps actually. Oh, one other small thing, can you stand near the water's edge for a moment, right about where that mound is? Thanks!
> 
> _<as you move a few feet closer to the spot indicated, the bunny presses a few buttons and moves a slider to full. Almost instantly, you see the sunshine disappear as it "sets" instantly, and large rolling clouds form as the winds increase and the humidity skyrockets. The lizard sees the bunny wink and dives under the water he's laying in, as in seconds a loud series of lightning flashes hit mere inches from where you are standing, startling you with it's fury just as the winds whip a huge tidal wave up as its shadow envelops you. As the roar of the storm increases, the bunny laughs as the wave crashes over you...somehow not soaking you until you remember it's just light and textures. As he sees you trying to guard against the wind, he howls in joy and pressing more buttons, returns the room to "sunset" mode, turning the room into a calm peaceful room again> _
> 
> HA! Now we're even for the creature trick back there..._sir_. _<he giggles to himself as he sets the console aside and the lizard relaxes again, grinning to himself> _



Inkwell complied, rubbing his nose and curious as to what the rabbit could possibly want him to see. A minor little light show... how quai-

He dove to the side in abject terror, covering his head at the sudden gouts of light flashing and detonating virtually atop him! The vile fiend was trying to kill him! No sooner had he looked up to see a wall of water barreling towards him. The madness was too much. 

Once things began to die back down, he began to hear the rabbit make his SNIDE little comment. How... DARE he!? This was going too far! And that- and that damnable lizard had seen it all, the mockery of Inkwell. Shameful! This wouldn't end how that rabbit thought it would... and that lizard would receive a stern rebuke just the same.

"Oh, ha ha HA! How... funny. Delightful, even. You did get me... good, didn't you?" Inkwell forced a laugh, as he walked over to rejoin the rabbit, silently pressing invisible buttons in the air as his goggles flashed once more. "Well I certainly misjudged you Pierre. Say, you said you visit a lot of places outside this facility? Anywhere... in _particular?" _

There was no hiding the sinister sneer in his voice.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well the powers you now have are vast but have their limits. You can time travel to any period within your domain, Andromeda for you and Earth for me. You also have instantaneous teleportation powers anywhere within the universe. It is also illegal to go past a year into the future.



_<the cat sputters as several guests overhear and burst out laughing. He doubles over laughing and tries to reply>_ I-I already HAVE instantaneous teleportation powers over the universe, my portals have been with me for centuries and I use them all the time!! So yeah, not missing much giving up this rule thing I see. As for time powers, I'll leave that to you all, as you're clearly the experts. I just live through it and savour the moments, so no need to worry about me breaking the timelaws and no need to skip around at all, thanks! _<he smiles and bows respectfully>_ Who's #2 in line, do you know?



Baron Tredegar said:


> Well she sounds fine enough. Probably just a cosmic coincidence that she is here. She sounds more like someone I would employ rather than one of the Dukes agents.
> 
> Well that is nice to hear. It seems that your residence is built on top of the tomb of the leader of a fanatical Proximan sect from 5 billion years ago. Also the said tomb has a weapon in it that could destroy all of reality, if the Convergence gets it they will use it to fold all of reality into one plane where everything is existing at once.
> _Ahrakas turns to Aurora. _If you *do *see any Convergence agents could you be sure to inform security?



_<the holobunny's image nods and replies> _Certainly, I will inform them at the first observation. 



Baron Tredegar said:


> _Turning back to Mambi, Ahrakas dusts off his cape and cheerfully says: _Well it seems we are going underground to the caves, are you ready to depart Marquis of Andromeda?



Sure, I...oh, just one second! _<the cat turns to see a newcomer entering and holds his paw up gently> _



GagePatoineFORUMS said:


> [ Gage walks over to Mambi. ]
> "Yo, uh, why did you invite everyone here...?"



Oh Hya! I'm Mambi, and welcome to the party! This is Ahrakas for short, and over there's Vic (@VictorytheWolf ). As for why I invited you, mostly to have fun! Just thought I'd open the doors to this little realm of mine and let people have some fun dancing or chilling on the gardens or here in the observatory or literally anything they felt like doing. So mostly enjoy yourself and have fun! I'll be right back, gotta take this timedude here underground to get something of eternal power that can crack the universe or something, to simplify. Be right back but feel free to explore! Aurora can guide you or anyone else is sure to help BRB!

_<with a wave, his eyes glow, and the very air starts to shimmer and part, forming a rift in space. Through the portal you see only darkness and an odd musky scent, like undisturbed air with an echoing hollowness. The cat grabs a piece of cheese flambe from a passing bunny's tray and uses the fire to light his way as he points to the portal. He turns to the baron>_

If you want, there it is. Hope you got better light than this though...the cheese ain't gonna last long.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell complied, rubbing his nose and curious as to what the rabbit could possibly want him to see. A minor little light show... how quai-
> 
> He dove to the side in abject terror, covering his head at the sudden gouts of light flashing and detonating virtually atop him! The vile fiend was trying to kill him! No sooner had he looked up to see a wall of water barreling towards him. The madness was too much.
> 
> ...


_
<the bunny chuckled as he reaches for the console. Pressing a few buttons, he raises the sun to mid-noon levels and basks in the sunlight as the lizard nods in approval. He silently pushes the console with his foot, floating it over to the lizard who catches it lazily with his tail. The bunny smiles and taking a rag, starts to mindlessly wipe up around the seating area and whistling as he replies> _

Oh I go lots of places sir...I've been to the alps as I've said, I've been to africa, south america, a few moons of Jesutro-9, the grass planet of Kepler-15 which is so amazing BTW, explored some gardens in China, the wonderful woodsland of Canada, lots of places actually! Like I said, mambi lets us go anywhere just by asking. Have _you_ traveled much, sir? _<he takes the rag and places it into a small slot as a purple-green light bathes it, dissolving all the impurities and sterilizing it as it cleans it within seconds> _


----------



## Universe (Feb 4, 2022)

“Where am I?” *I said looking around the room I found myself in*


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 4, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny chuckled as he reaches for the console. Pressing a few buttons, he raises the sun to mid-noon levels and basks in the sunlight as the lizard nods in approval. He silently pushes the console with his foot, floating it over to the lizard who catches it lazily with his tail. The bunny smiles and taking a rag, starts to mindlessly wipe up around the seating area and whistling as he replies> _
> 
> Oh I go lots of places sir...I've been to the alps as I've said, I've been to africa, south america, a few moons of Jesutro-9, the grass planet of Kepler-15 which is so amazing BTW, explored some gardens in China, the wonderful woodsland of Canada, lots of places actually! Like I said, mambi lets us go anywhere just by asking. Have _you_ traveled much, sir? _<he takes the rag and places it into a small slot as a purple-green light bathes it, dissolving all the impurities and sterilizing it as it cleans it within seconds> _



"Oh, that's uhm... earth right? Most of those places anyways? Quite popular in some circles." He replied nonchalantly, his anger subsiding a little, as it tended to do when he put plans into motion.

Perhaps it was the cathartic mathematics. Though, his eye did... tend to twitch a little.

"Often, in fact. It's part of my job, but some worlds just stick with you! Ha! Kato and Zanzen are two of my favorites, but Tartarus will always be my home. A place of infinite locals. So massive its form is a universe in and of itself, defying the common implement of physics in most conventional realities." He mused, pressing one final invisible button... "In fact, I find most of my inspiration from Tartarus..."

His egg pack cracked open, and the swarm once again began to pour out, covertly collecting behind some trees and bushes further away and out of sight.

"Have you ever considered some kind of extended personal pilgrimage across multiple locals? You know, see life how it is elsewhere, experience exotic and unusual experiences? Reconcile with terrifying monstrosities the likes of which you have never seen in person?"


----------



## Universe (Feb 4, 2022)

*I was staring at a monitor that showed Solaris* “How it’s at the very center
 of the universe” *I tried to leave the room*


----------



## Universe (Feb 4, 2022)

(Don’t forget about me.)


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 4, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny laid back against the cushions, looking fatigued as she rubs her belly>_ The food was definitely required, and this feeling of weakness is normal? That is relieving as I was about to initiate a full scan for errors. I normally do not have to concern myself with "sleep". This place should be secured and quiet enough I hope.
> 
> _<she lays back further, her feet just touching your thigh as she stretches out yawning, her head starting to fall slightly as she talks_> Er, how does an organic initiate sleep? I have no experience in this matter aside from the medical coma induced during my transmitter's repair. I assume you just close your eyes like this? _<her eyes close as she settles more>_ Once closed I further assume I just breathe slower...and attempt minimal processing until...until...Marius, fur feels tingly....falliiiiiinggg.....
> 
> _<she almost instantly drops her paw off the side of the cushion as she passes out, apparently more fatigued than she realized not having any frame of reference to gauge>_



"Aurora?" _<Marius whispered to the sleeping bunny. When she didn't stir, he was convinced she was already asleep.  The duck stood up quietly and walked around the room, inspecting everything for anything suspicious.  He walked over the to the door, leaned in close, and listened.  Silence there, and nothing more.  Satisfied the room was safe, he quietly crept back to Aurora and settled down near by.  He made one more check to see if she looked comfortable and was still asleep before he finally lay back and relaxed.  He wondered what she would dream about.  Folding his wings, he closed his eyes and within seconds, was asleep.>

<After awhile, the two awoke and decided to see what everyone else was up to before making new plans.  But the physical Aurora was unable to contact her core.  They left the room, wondering if it's privacy functionality was blocking her signal, but not only could she still not reach her core, there was no one to be found anywhere.  No guests, no rabbit staff, no Mambi or Natasha, or Arizona. Everything was dark and silent. 

Eventually the two made their way to the garden where the holograms were still active. >_

Marius, look!

_<They stopped short when they saw a finely dressed coywolf standing on the surface of the pond. Finely dressed, except for the bleeding puncture wound in his chest.  His glowing red eyes glared at the couple and he walked across the surface toward them without causing a single ripple.

Marius stood in front of Aurora and readied himself.>
_
Did you really think that I would ever let you go?  Run from me, so I may enjoy the chase again! _<Hydra reached out for Aurora but Marius stood his ground and glared back.>_

"When a hen selects a drake, it becomes his obligation to protect her. Aurora selected me.  So I'm ready to send you back to hell!"

_<Marius took a step toward Hydra, but the coywolf burst into a black flame and disappeared.  Before the duck could react, the door to the garden burst open and an anxious rabbit wandered in with a large tray of sushi.  Music, laughter, and the sounds of so many conversations came from the dance hall and dining area.>_

"Oh, there you are."_ <The rabbit exclaimed.>_ "We made an excess of this sushi and it's going to go bad if someone doesn't eat it."

"We'll take that."  _<The rabbit looked relieved and handed off the tray before scurrying back from where he came.>

<Marius reached into his jacket pocket and produced a black case.  Inside he took out the onyx and ruby chopsticks and held them out, offering them to Aurora.>_

"Want to try some sushi?" 


_<Marius woke up and found himself in the private room again.  He looked at Aurora who was still snoozing peacefully. With a smile, he lay back and actually got to rest.>_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 4, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat sputters as several guests overhear and burst out laughing. He doubles over laughing and tries to reply>_ I-I already HAVE instantaneous teleportation powers over the universe, my portals have been with me for centuries and I use them all the time!! So yeah, not missing much giving up this rule thing I see. As for time powers, I'll leave that to you all, as you're clearly the experts. I just live through it and savour the moments, so no need to worry about me breaking the timelaws and no need to skip around at all, thanks! _<he smiles and bows respectfully>_ Who's #2 in line, do you know?


I forgot to add that time doesnt affect you any more. You can stay young as long as you want. You can even slow aging for other people as well. As far as who is next in line, you get to choose your successor.


Mambi said:


> _<with a wave, his eyes glow, and the very air starts to shimmer and part, forming a rift in space. Through the portal you see only darkness and an odd musky scent, like undisturbed air with an echoing hollowness. The cat grabs a piece of cheese flambe from a passing bunny's tray and uses the fire to light his way as he points to the portal. He turns to the baron>_
> 
> If you want, there it is. Hope you got better light than this though...the cheese ain't gonna last long.


Well without further ado I guess I shall depart into caverns unknown. Perhaps your AI can accompany me? I am certain there are other treasures in this tomb that need to be catalogued._ He grabs the cheese flambe and it instantaneously becomes a flaming torch._
Tell the newcomer that the celtic wine is recommended.


----------



## Universe (Feb 5, 2022)

“ALPHA CAN YOU HEAR ME?!” *I yelled into my watch*


----------



## Universe (Feb 5, 2022)

Alpha:”I can hear you just fine no need to shout sir” “sorry I think the stress got to my head I need a break”


----------



## Mambi (Feb 5, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh, that's uhm... earth right? Most of those places anyways? Quite popular in some circles." He replied nonchalantly, his anger subsiding a little, as it tended to do when he put plans into motion.
> 
> Perhaps it was the cathartic mathematics. Though, his eye did... tend to twitch a little.
> 
> ...



_<the bunny stops cold, and blinks in confusion at you>_ Yeah a lot of those are Earth as Mambi has a soft spot for this place in this plane of existence so I saw a lot of it. Very green and blue so no complaints really! Smells nice too when you get away from the hairless monkey things. As for a walkabout?  Well the pilgrimage always sounds nice sure, but really now, only those who are brave and insane would seek out terrifying monstrosities! Come on now, ever since we were saved we never had to worry about any predators, evils, nothing! Just the occasional guest who's a terrifying force of nature of something or a guest who likes to cause trouble. _<he puts juuuust the right amount of emphasis on that last part as he puts his cleaning rags away> _

But as for life elsewhere? Tried it...didn't like the life expectancy and the lack of literally anything I ever wanted. But I admit to loving the plains of the french hills overlooking the oceans though. It's a great place to picnic with friends. Here, I'm done my cleaning here, unless you wish to stay longer we should go I suppose, we're probably disturbing our lizard friend here.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was staring at a monitor that showed Solaris* “How it’s at the very center
> of the universe” *I tried to leave the room*



_<the holobunny appears and smiles, sensing your disorientation_> Do you wish any teachings in the navigation of this unit or the structure you are inside?


----------



## Mambi (Feb 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I forgot to add that time doesnt affect you any more. You can stay young as long as you want. You can even slow aging for other people as well. As far as who is next in line, you get to choose your successor.
> 
> Well without further ado I guess I shall depart into caverns unknown. Perhaps your AI can accompany me? I am certain there are other treasures in this tomb that need to be catalogued._ He grabs the cheese flambe and it instantaneously becomes a flaming torch._
> Tell the newcomer that the celtic wine is recommended.



But I don't age *now*...haven't for centuries. I don't need a successor, I don't want the power now! Sheesh, rulers, they're so...pushy. Are you _sure_ I'm the Mambi you're thinking I am, you don't seem to know jack about me, mister "time master". And if someone thinks that I'm some leader than...

<_the cat is about to say something more when with a shimmer the holobunny appears and interrupts>_ I am sorry sir, but I cannot accompanying you. My projection system is limited to the inside of the structure you are within, and my independent avatar is currently sleeping with Marius (@Marius Merganser ) in one of the private rooms. I have detached synchronization temporarily to experience "peace and quiet" and look forward to re-integration of memories. 

_<the cat tilts his head and giggles>_ I trust you mean literally "sleeping", correct? The new avatar has it's temptations after all I'm sure? I didn't even know you _did _sleep.

_<the holobunny turns and nonchalantly replies>_ Of course Mambi, morality subroutine  13-P-Gamma currently in effect. 

_<he clears his throat and continues>_ Well then, I guess that's that. For the journey in the caves you'll need... *oh*, you got the light covered I see, but sorry about Aurora. Wine? Awesome! I'll pass on the note about the wine! Arizona loved the wines too, bet she'd love to try some. Ummm, one thing. I can't just stand here with this portal open forever, wait a moment, ok 

_<he looks around and grabs a random bunny and hands him a tracking device> _Hey there, take this and go with him please. You'll be in a cave of darkness older than the construction of this building in a place with little air, no light aside from what you bring, and possible unknown horrors. Oh and my portals are the only way in and out currently. hit the button when ready for retrieval and try not to die or get possessed by anything evil ok? He'll protect you...probably. Pretty sure. Good luck!

_<as the bunny looks around and starts sweating in fear, the cat gives him a gently push through the portal. The bunny stands with you trembling and stammering in shock as the portal closes and they disappear behind the re-sealing rift>_ There, they should be fine. Now then, where to...HEY, *Arizona*? Is that you?_ <the cat looks closer as for a moment the hybrid (@NightmareEyes ) shimmers into view for a second. He looks again and calls out> _I thought I smelled you earlier, I'm glad you're up and about! Wow, you missed something wild, had a blood-drinking mind-controlling cat running loose! By the way, this baron guy I just met says he knew you and didn't seem too trusting. Don't worry, I told him he was probably wrong as you're pretty cool. Still I'm curious, know anything about that sunshine?


----------



## Mambi (Feb 5, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Aurora?" _<Marius whispered to the sleeping bunny. When she didn't stir, he was convinced she was already asleep.  The duck stood up quietly and walked around the room, inspecting everything for anything suspicious.  He walked over the to the door, leaned in close, and listened.  Silence there, and nothing more.  Satisfied the room was safe, he quietly crept back to Aurora and settled down near by.  He made one more check to see if she looked comfortable and was still asleep before he finally lay back and relaxed.  He wondered what she would dream about.  Folding his wings, he closed his eyes and within seconds, was asleep.>
> 
> <After awhile, the two awoke and decided to see what everyone else was up to before making new plans.  But the physical Aurora was unable to contact her core.  They left the room, wondering if it's privacy functionality was blocking her signal, but not only could she still not reach her core, there was no one to be found anywhere.  No guests, no rabbit staff, no Mambi or Natasha, or Arizona. Everything was dark and silent.
> 
> ...



_<the avatar stirred slightly, activity returning a little as she opens her eyes and looks up at you lazily>_ Mmmm, how odd. For a moment I experienced darkness, a sense of falling, and my cognitive circuits went into a diagnostic loop studying substructures and internal wiring of electronic species categorization "Ovis Aries", then I heard you moving and I am back here. Is that what "sleep" is? A most odd experience. Perhaps I require more...I still feel weaker and I never finishes categorizing the loop. 

_<she pats her stomach area below her curves as she lays back more> _Are you comfortable Marius? If you wish you may lay against my fur? You can rest your head here if you wish, I will try not to disturb you until you awaken. Would you like me to rub your forehead as long as I can? I can be careful around your crest of course...


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 5, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the avatar stirred slightly, activity returning a little as she opens her eyes and looks up at you lazily>_ Mmmm, how odd. For a moment I experienced darkness, a sense of falling, and my cognitive circuits went into a diagnostic loop studying substructures and internal wiring of electronic species categorization "Ovis Aries", then I heard you moving and I am back here. Is that what "sleep" is? A most odd experience. Perhaps I require more...I still feel weaker and I never finishes categorizing the loop.
> 
> _<she pats her stomach area below her curves as she lays back more> _Are you comfortable Marius? If you wish you may lay against my fur? You can rest your head here if you wish, I will try not to disturb you until you awaken. Would you like me to rub your forehead as long as I can? I can be careful around your crest of course...



_<Marius opened one eye staying, quite literally, half asleep; a feature of ducks, other avians, and some aquatic mammals.>_
"Dreaming. " _<He mumbled an explanation.>_  "Brain doesn't like lack of sensory input so makes up it's own.  Usually they're okay but sometimes scary. If it is, I'll be right here."
_
<The duck rolled over and crawled over to Aurora, but not understanding her invitation in his fog, he lay down right next to her and slipped back into full sleep.  Aurora watched him with some curiosity.  She adjusted her pillow a bit and then looked at the sleeping duck. She squished the pillow again, and then gently pressed on Marius's chest to compare the two.  She decided to move the cushion aside and use Marius as a pillow instead.  In return, Marius moved one wing around her as if holding a teddy bear.>_


----------



## Universe (Feb 5, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny appears and smiles, sensing your disorientation_> Do you wish any teachings in the navigation of this unit or the structure you are inside?


“Yes please that’s Solaris my home planet” *I stared at it homesick wanting to be on the actual planet* “I wish I could go there but no celestial dragon has been there in 60 millennia”


----------



## GagePatoineFORUMS (Feb 5, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Oh Hya! I'm Mambi, and welcome to the party! This is Ahrakas for short, and over there's Vic (@VictorytheWolf ). As for why I invited you, mostly to have fun! Just thought I'd open the doors to this little realm of mine and let people have some fun dancing or chilling on the gardens or here in the observatory or literally anything they felt like doing. So mostly enjoy yourself and have fun! I'll be right back, gotta take this timedude here underground to get something of eternal power that can crack the universe or something, to simplify. Be right back but feel free to explore! Aurora can guide you or anyone else is sure to help BRB!


"Alright... So... How can I get out-"


Mambi said:


> _<with a wave, his eyes glow, and the very air starts to shimmer and part, forming a rift in space. Through the portal you see only darkness and an odd musky scent, like undisturbed air with an echoing hollowness. The cat grabs a piece of cheese flambe from a passing bunny's tray and uses the fire to light his way as he points to the portal. He turns to the baron>_


"what the hell what the hell WHAT THE HELL WHAT THE HELL--"


Mambi said:


> If you want, there it is. Hope you got better light than this though...the cheese ain't gonna last long.


"..."
[ Gage has a really REALLY shocked expression. ]
[ *"HE CAN SHIFT TIME AND SPACE!?" *]


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 5, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny stops cold, and blinks in confusion at you>_ Yeah a lot of those are Earth as Mambi has a soft spot for this place in this plane of existence so I saw a lot of it. Very green and blue so no complaints really! Smells nice too when you get away from the hairless monkey things. As for a walkabout? Well the pilgrimage always sounds nice sure, but really now, only those who are brave and insane would seek out terrifying monstrosities! Come on now, ever since we were saved we never had to worry about any predators, evils, nothing! Just the occasional guest who's a terrifying force of nature of something or a guest who likes to cause trouble. _<he puts juuuust the right amount of emphasis on that last part as he puts his cleaning rags away> _
> 
> But as for life elsewhere? Tried it...didn't like the life expectancy and the lack of literally anything I ever wanted. But I admit to loving the plains of the french hills overlooking the oceans though. It's a great place to picnic with friends. Here, I'm done my cleaning here, unless you wish to stay longer we should go I suppose, we're probably disturbing our lizard friend here.



Inkwell feigned a gasp. "Pierre, I'm surprised at you! Just because something looks terrifying doesn't mean it's evil or some kind of sinister creature. But... I do understand. You've lived most of your life sheltered in this place, you haven't had a chance to expand or broaden your horizons. After all, who would want to interact with something they fear?" 

He chuckled a little. "Ah, but fear not! I, Dr. Inkwell, can help you overcome your phobia and obvious prejudice! Just... you know, don't wiggle around so much. Most creatures have a sort of instinct about that kind of thing."

A demonic beast exploded from the bushes, barreling straight towards Pierre! It was a disturbing amalgamation of serpent, insect, and something else all together. The centaur creature scuttled on four legs with taloned hands at the ends of each, and a long serpentine body with an even longer tail. It's upper body was vaguely humanoid, with the head of a serpent of some kind, but an uncomfortably long snout with an opening on the very end like an ant eater served for its maw. For arms, giant snapping crab like claws lunged forward. 

It lowered its upper half close to the ground with its claws forward, making it resemble a scorpion, but it moved in an undulating pattern as it scuttled across the earth, back and forth like a centipede. Rows of eyes lined either side of its head, and and black spikes jutted out of its fleshy pink and purple body. It was easily multiple times bigger than any feral cow or horse, and it was clearly an apex predator with incredible speed and dexterity...

and it was barreling straight for Pierre...


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 5, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<he clears his throat and continues>_ Well then, I guess that's that. For the journey in the caves you'll need... *oh*, you got the light covered I see, but sorry about Aurora. Wine? Awesome! I'll pass on the note about the wine! Arizona loved the wines too, bet she'd love to try some. Ummm, one thing. I can't just stand here with this portal open forever, wait a moment, ok
> 
> _<he looks around and grabs a random bunny and hands him a tracking device> _Hey there, take this and go with him please. You'll be in a cave of darkness older than the construction of this building in a place with little air, no light aside from what you bring, and possible unknown horrors. Oh and my portals are the only way in and out currently. hit the button when ready for retrieval and try not to die or get possessed by anything evil ok? He'll protect you...probably. Pretty sure. Good luck!
> 
> _<as the bunny looks around and starts sweating in fear, the cat gives him a gently push through the portal. The bunny stands with you trembling and stammering in shock as the portal closes and they disappear behind the re-sealing rift>_ There, they should be fine. Now then, where to...HEY, *Arizona*? Is that you?_ <the cat looks closer as for a moment the hybrid (@NightmareEyes ) shimmers into view for a second. He looks again and calls out> _I thought I smelled you earlier, I'm glad you're up and about! Wow, you missed something wild, had a blood-drinking mind-controlling cat running loose! By the way, this baron guy I just met says he knew you and didn't seem too trusting. Don't worry, I told him he was probably wrong as you're pretty cool. Still I'm curious, know anything about that sunshine?


_Ahrakas turns to the bunny, _So what is your name, little one? Are you ready to depart with a being older than your species to go into a tomb made by fanatics billions of years ago to retrieve a weapon that can destroy the universe?
_The baron walks through the musty corridor with the bunny before stopping before a wall. _Yes this seems right, the Proximans were crafty. _He stands before the wall and begins performing an elaborate ritual full of hand signals and motions. _"tlhIngan maH taHjaj" _Upon uttering these words an ornate doorway magically appears. Ahrakas turns to the rabbit. _After you?


----------



## Mambi (Feb 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes please that’s Solaris my home planet” *I stared at it homesick wanting to be on the actual planet* “I wish I could go there but no celestial dragon has been there in 60 millennia”



_<the holobunny nods>_ Celestial coordinates to planet are easily quantified and transferred to Mambi. A portal connection could be made if transport is desired, simply inquire to him when you get a chance. As for this structure, it composes of several rooms each with a function such as the garden, observatory, or dining area or dance hall. I am Aurora and am the structure you are inside, and I can guide you at any time. Does that help?


----------



## Universe (Feb 6, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny nods>_ Celestial coordinates to planet are easily quantified and transferred to Mambi. A portal connection could be made if transport is desired, simply inquire to him when you get a chance. As for this structure, it composes of several rooms each with a function such as the garden, observatory, or dining area or dance hall. I am Aurora and am the structure you are inside, and I can guide you at any time. Does that help?


“Yes and I am Universe Celestial  my age is 200,000,000 centuries old I invented Celestial hyperspace travel when I was 600 years old and got separated from my ship when I went through a wormhole”


----------



## Universe (Feb 6, 2022)

Alpha:”greetings I am alpha.” “And that’s my AI who apparently gained an attitude that I don’t remember programming into him”


----------



## Mambi (Feb 6, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius opened one eye staying, quite literally, half asleep; a feature of ducks, other avians, and some aquatic mammals.>_
> "Dreaming. " _<He mumbled an explanation.>_  "Brain doesn't like lack of sensory input so makes up it's own.  Usually they're okay but sometimes scary. If it is, I'll be right here."
> 
> _<The duck rolled over and crawled over to Aurora, but not understanding her invitation in his fog, he lay down right next to her and slipped back into full sleep.  Aurora watched him with some curiosity.  She adjusted her pillow a bit and then looked at the sleeping duck. She squished the pillow again, and then gently pressed on Marius's chest to compare the two.  She decided to move the cushion aside and use Marius as a pillow instead.  In return, Marius moved one wing around her as if holding a teddy bear.>_



_<as she snuggles warmly against your feathered body, you can feel her chest rise and fall gently as she breathes. A rare moment of peace after all the chaos of the last few hours...days...who knows how long since it's all began. Yet here she was, a treasured bunny that adores you, in your arms tenderly...and back to normal again, no fears of being touched, no pickle or jean concerns, the party long distant as even the music from the rave was not to be herd in this comfortable room. You wonder how long it can last like this given this odd place and it's wild assortment of creatures.>

<You see her eyes fluttering, dreaming one presumes, probably for the first time in her life now that you think of it. How odd? Thinking back to your own dream you remember there are still traces of the Hydra code in the avatar but so far looking at her and trusting what Mambi showed you, no signs of re-emergence. You rub her forehead gently as she coos softly at your touch, hopeful that it remains that way a while longer, and that she can just be as she *is*, contented with you and in no danger. So knowledgeable and yet so naive, powerful yet helpless at the same time. She shifts slightly and starts talking in her sleep softly, mumbling a little as she giggles> _

......neuro link established...herding subroutine engaged...scanning for lupine threats...


----------



## Universe (Feb 6, 2022)

*I sensed something telepathically* “What was that?” *I could see in my mind where in the universe my ship was and it was disorienting as it usually was but times a hundred I stumbled around not used to it and almost fell over* “WHOA”


----------



## Mambi (Feb 6, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell feigned a gasp. "Pierre, I'm surprised at you! Just because something looks terrifying doesn't mean it's evil or some kind of sinister creature. But... I do understand. You've lived most of your life sheltered in this place, you haven't had a chance to expand or broaden your horizons. After all, who would want to interact with something they fear?
> 
> He chuckled a little. "Ah, but fear not! I, Dr. Inkwell, can help you overcome your phobia and obvious prejudice! Just... you know, don't wiggle around so much. Most creatures have a sort of instinct about that kind of thing."



Well given that most things I fear want to *eat *me, I think that's a pretty healthy fear. Phobias are irrational fears, and being mauled and eaten is not irrational! Still I...wait, what are you up to this time??? Oh nonono...<h_e shudders as he prepares for anything, seeing a gleam in your eye> _




Silverthunder said:


> A demonic beast exploded from the bushes, barreling straight towards Pierre! It was a disturbing amalgamation of serpent, insect, and something else all together. The centaur creature scuttled on four legs with taloned hands at the ends of each, and a long serpentine body with an even longer tail. It's upper body was vaguely humanoid, with the head of a serpent of some kind, but an uncomfortably long snout with an opening on the very end like an ant eater served for its maw. For arms, giant snapping crab like claws lunged forward.
> 
> It lowered its upper half close to the ground with its claws forward, making it resemble a scorpion, but it moved in an undulating pattern as it scuttled across the earth, back and forth like a centipede. Rows of eyes lined either side of its head, and and black spikes jutted out of its fleshy pink and purple body. It was easily multiple times bigger than any feral cow or horse, and it was clearly an apex predator with incredible speed and dexterity...
> 
> and it was barreling straight for Pierre...



*AAAAUUUUGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! *_<the bunny screamed in primal terror and ran full speed for a "sandbar", diving behind it as the centuar rushed towards him. The lizard, laughing a little at the show but feeling for the bunny, whistles and throws him the console, as the bunny jumps from his spot at the last second and grabs it. Thinking quickly, he taps several keys as the sun suddenly sets and the night sky is shown, with lightning bolts flashing like mad. The creatures roars and turns towards the commotion, distracted by the sudden maelstrom, as the bunny runs besides him and bolts for the door. Seeing this, the creature rushes towards him again, then stops just as the room goes jet-black quickly, covered in a solid-black hologram. The bunny looks around terrified and then lats out a chuckle as he sees a glowing holobunny forming with a shimmer on the far side of the room.>_

Attention, Mambi has been informed of your actions. Please stop your assault of our staff. This is your final warning. 



GagePatoineFORUMS said:


> [ Gage has a really REALLY shocked expression. ]
> [ *"HE CAN SHIFT TIME AND SPACE!?" *]


_
<the display turns to Mambi and speaks quickly>_ Attention Mambi, one of our staff is currently under attack in the garden area. Please intervene immediately. 

Well Gage, gotta run, another emergency. See you in a bit!_ <with glowing eyes, a shimmering rift opens in front of him, and inside the rift you see a darkness with a centaur-like creature and the holobunny from the display standing nearby, as a smaller rabbit cowers behind another larger one. The cat jumps through the hole and it closes behind him, leaving the human agape as he now stares down the centaur-creature with a grin. As the creature rushes at him, he quickly opens another rift in it's path, sending it tumbling into a vast emptiness as the glow fades and the rift reseals. He claps his paws together and laughs as Pierre emerges from behind you> _

There, that's that..containment cube 2 has a new occupant and the infinity fields are stable. Now, *you* must be Inkwell, the one unleashing monsters on our guests? _<he extends his claws a little with a wild grin, the meaning very clear as he stares at you unblinking>_ I'm sure we can talk about this without _too_ much bloodshed, right? It's been a busy day and I like my staff untraumatized whenever possible, or at least to a minimal...s'ok? <_he winks and smiles warmly, his claws retracting as he extends his paw in greetings> _I'm Mambi, owner of this little playplace, and welcome to the fun!


----------



## Universe (Feb 6, 2022)

*I then collapsed my body overloading with energy glows as bright as a supernova* “AHHHHHHHH THIS IS NEW NEVER EXPERIENCED THIS BEFORE!” *my body writhes in agony* Alpha:”Master!”


----------



## Mambi (Feb 6, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas turns to the bunny, _So what is your name, little one? Are you ready to depart with a being older than your species to go into a tomb made by fanatics billions of years ago to retrieve a weapon that can destroy the universe?



_<the bunny stands in place shaking> _R-Raul, and n-no, I'm *not *ready actually!!! I was just refilling my tray of cheese flambe...I have *no* idea what I'm doing here!!! 



Baron Tredegar said:


> _The baron walks through the musty corridor with the bunny before stopping before a wall. _Yes this seems right, the Proximans were crafty. _He stands before the wall and begins performing an elaborate ritual full of hand signals and motions. _"tlhIngan maH taHjaj" _Upon uttering these words an ornate doorway magically appears. Ahrakas turns to the rabbit. _After you?



_<gulping hard, the bunny takes a few tentative steps as an eerie sound emerges from the nothingness. As a random rock tumbles making a sudden noise, the jumpy bunny screams and dives behind your leg, holding tight while trembling>_ N-N-no thanks, you can go f-first...and last...and all of this! I-I just want to go back to my serving duties!!!


----------



## Universe (Feb 6, 2022)

*My energy reached critical but alpha arrived using the Universe 7’s Quantum teleporter and absorbed the excess energy leaving me exhausted*


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 6, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Well given that most things I fear want to *eat *me, I think that's a pretty healthy fear. Phobias are irrational fears, and being mauled and eaten is not irrational! Still I...wait, what are you up to this time??? Oh nonono...<h_e shudders as he prepares for anything, seeing a gleam in your eye> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inkwell crossed his arms, glowering at Mambi. "How... DARE you! Kino is no monster! She is a guest here like any other, and I won't tolerate such blatant selectivism because your little friends are 'afraid' of the way she looks and her slightly lower intellectual rating! I thought this was a place of understanding and respect, but clearly I was wrong." 

"So- not ONLY did you interrupt me in my operating theatre to litter all over the sterile room and thus disturb my observing cadre with your disregard for the law, but _now _you've thrown a companion of mine into some archaic warp dungeon for being slightly excited to visit a new environment, _and _accuse me of assaulting your staff!" He huffed and shook his head condescendingly. "I demand you release her at once, and apologize to her personally." 

He tapped his paw on the ground impatiently, arms still crossed and looking up at the taller feline with a furrowed brow. 

"All this, and I was actually starting to enjoy my engaging conversations with Pierre." He added in a snide manner.


----------



## Universe (Feb 6, 2022)

*I stepped out of the room panting and walked down the hall* “I need a place to regain my strength.”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 6, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny stands in place shaking> _R-Raul, and n-no, I'm *not *ready actually!!! I was just refilling my tray of cheese flambe...I have *no* idea what I'm doing here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> _<gulping hard, the bunny takes a few tentative steps as an eerie sound emerges from the nothingness. As a random rock tumbles making a sudden noise, the jumpy bunny screams and dives behind your leg, holding tight while trembling>_ N-N-no thanks, you can go f-first...and last...and all of this! I-I just want to go back to my serving duties!!!


Well Raul, if this place was under my jurisdiction I would send you back in to so you were never here in the first place. However there is a high possibility that there are untold riches in this abandoned tomb, I have no interest in them so theyre yours if you want them! You can retire and never work again! _Ahrakas steps through the doorway, his torch illuminates a control panel which he then activates. Suddenly dim emergency lights illuminate the corridor._ All we have to do is go through this really creepy facility that has unknown horrors in it and youll be set for life!


----------



## Universe (Feb 6, 2022)

*I was having a hard time standing up as I was so exhausted and almost fell over being held up by alpha’s draconian android avatar* “ohhhhh darn energy why does this always happen after I drain my energy”


----------



## Mambi (Feb 6, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell crossed his arms, glowering at Mambi. "How... DARE you! Kino is no monster! She is a guest here like any other, and I won't tolerate such blatant selectivism because your little friends are 'afraid' of the way she looks and her slightly lower intellectual rating! I thought this was a place of understanding and respect, but clearly I was wrong."
> 
> "So- not ONLY did you interrupt me in my operating theatre to litter all over the sterile room and thus disturb my observing cadre with your disregard for the law, but _now _you've thrown a companion of mine into some archaic warp dungeon for being slightly excited to visit a new environment, _and _accuse me of assaulting your staff!" He huffed and shook his head condescendingly. "I demand you release her at once, and apologize to her personally."
> 
> ...



Aurora, lift the hologuards please. _<the blackness fades as the garden re-appears around us>_ *Your *theatre? This room? My best friend is a 12 foot demon from a hell dimension, so I assure you I accept *all *creatures equally but...well.._.<the cat gated thoughtfully at the newcomer and at the cowering bunny by his feet> _look, how's this. My Ai can be overly literal sometimes so mistakes do happen. Let's sort this out for certain and then we'll act, deal?

Let's hear all sides of this starting with you. Pierre is it? I'm a pretty fair cat so let's hear what you have to say please.

_<the bunny runs around your leg and starts gesticulating wildly as he frantically recites through shaking limbs> _Oh Mambi it was horrible he assaulted me with some creatures that had eyes and claws and spider thingies and I ran and then he made more things appear and then a centuar with eyes and snarling and fangs and stuff came at me and I thought I was going to die and he's going to try and kill us all and...

_<the cat waves his paw and cuts him off> _Ok...ok, I, er, see your point now. Let's hear the other guy's now._ <he turns to a display panel and tapes a few keys. Instantly the display shows the creature floating helplessly in a void of absolute nothingness, futilely kicking and swiping at the air in rage, no matter to touch in the vast emptiness of the blackness surrounding him. You hear his snarling and roaring and hissing as he gets angrier by the moment. The cat presses a few more keys and the display turns off> _

Ok, he seems safe but a little mad. I can see clearly what happened here...and I apologize profusely for the behaviour of my staff here! We've been through a lot of wild stresses lately and clearly he's become delusional, as shown by his current babbling state. I'm so sorry, I'll free your friend a little later on once he calms down, I think it's best for everyone. And Pierre, please try and get yourself together, you're a professional, lad! You're the best, you got this. Not everything's evil around here, you know that...just half the things and we got them on leashes. Now come on, you're embarrassing yourself in front of our guest, stand up please.

_<the cat's eyes glow as as a shimmering rift opens in front of him. He waves as the ears of the rabbit droop in despair, his pleading eyes tearing in sadness as he watches the cat casually walk through the portal back into what appears to be the observatory given the telescope in the background. As the rift re-seals itself, the bunny sighs and looks up at you pleadingly>_

S-sir, please tell me that you happen to have any tests that don't involve fear? Perhaps the pool area has been cleaned since the last attack in the steam room? <_he mumbles to himself>_ or do you plan to try to drown me next you little..._<he clears his throat and resumes politely through trembling teeth, trying to divert your attention> _Or perhaps you wish to explore the garden's many other features? I could introduce you to our AI Aurora? She is *very *attractive and doesn't experience fear at all I've been told, unlike me it seems sir! _<he looks on hopefully, his eyes darting as he look for hidden creatures in every shadowy corner nervously>_


----------



## Mambi (Feb 6, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well Raul, if this place was under my jurisdiction I would send you back in to so you were never here in the first place. However there is a high possibility that there are untold riches in this abandoned tomb, I have no interest in them so theyre yours if you want them! You can retire and never work again! _Ahrakas steps through the doorway, his torch illuminates a control panel which he then activates. Suddenly dim emergency lights illuminate the corridor._ All we have to do is go through this really creepy facility that has unknown horrors in it and youll be set for life!


_
<the bunny trembles as he looks up at you>_ But...but I don't *need* riches, I already have everything I want right here with Mambi! Wow, everyone always tries to give us bunnies some coins or jewellery or other things and, like, we already got it all thanks. So thanks you but it's fine...you can keep the stuff or just leave it for Mambi to fish out later, I got all my true riches right here! _<the bunny taps his chest and smiles proudly, a slight confidence returning to his body> _

Really appreciate the offer though, you got a good heart, sir. Just for that, here I go!!!

_<he enters the area and looks around carefully, his ears twitching at every sound. He turns back and smiles> _I think we're ok here...you can go look for the horrors all on your own now, and I'll guard this nice safe door, sound good? _<he blinks his innocent eyes hopefully, knowing in his heart it will never work...>_


----------



## Universe (Feb 6, 2022)

Alpha:”Sir you’ll be okay I’ve sent a message to the host”


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 6, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as she snuggles warmly against your feathered body, you can feel her chest rise and fall gently as she breathes. A rare moment of peace after all the chaos of the last few hours...days...who knows how long since it's all began. Yet here she was, a treasured bunny that adores you, in your arms tenderly...and back to normal again, no fears of being touched, no pickle or jean concerns, the party long distant as even the music from the rave was not to be herd in this comfortable room. You wonder how long it can last like this given this odd place and it's wild assortment of creatures.>
> 
> <You see her eyes fluttering, dreaming one presumes, probably for the first time in her life now that you think of it. How odd? Thinking back to your own dream you remember there are still traces of the Hydra code in the avatar but so far looking at her and trusting what Mambi showed you, no signs of re-emergence. You rub her forehead gently as she coos softly at your touch, hopeful that it remains that way a while longer, and that she can just be as she *is*, contented with you and in no danger. So knowledgeable and yet so naive, powerful yet helpless at the same time. _



_<In Marius's mind's eye, he saw the white-suited duck, now dressed in white pajamas, lounging in bed.>_
"This makes it all worth it."

_<The red-suited duck, in his own bed and also wearing pajamas of his trademark color, poked fun at him.>_
"And you wanted to go home."
_
<The white-pajama'd duck looked sheepish._>
"Okay, you were right. I was wrong.  I'll back off on the insecurity thing."

_<The red-pajama'd duck reached behind his head, interlacing his feather fingers and rested his head on them with a victorious smile.>_



Mambi said:


> _She shifts slightly and starts talking in her sleep softly, mumbling a little as she giggles> _
> 
> ......neuro link established...herding subroutine engaged...scanning for lupine threats...



"Whatever threats you find, I'll be ready..." _<Marius whispered.>

"...As soon as I regain the feeling in my wing." <He thought to himself as Aurora's change in position meant she was no longer lying on his wing, compressing the nerves and reducing blood flow.  He winced as the pins-and-needles feeling slowly crept up his wing, but within a few moments, it passed. _

"Still worth it."  <_He whispered before he fell asleep again.>_


----------



## Universe (Feb 6, 2022)

Alpha:”Hello? Does anyone know where I can take an exhausted guest?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 6, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny trembles as he looks up at you>_ But...but I don't *need* riches, I already have everything I want right here with Mambi! Wow, everyone always tries to give us bunnies some coins or jewellery or other things and, like, we already got it all thanks. So thanks you but it's fine...you can keep the stuff or just leave it for Mambi to fish out later, I got all my true riches right here! _<the bunny taps his chest and smiles proudly, a slight confidence returning to his body> _
> 
> Really appreciate the offer though, you got a good heart, sir. Just for that, here I go!!!
> 
> _<he enters the area and looks around carefully, his ears twitching at every sound. He turns back and smiles> _I think we're ok here...you can go look for the horrors all on your own now, and I'll guard this nice safe door, sound good? _<he blinks his innocent eyes hopefully, knowing in his heart it will never work...>_


_A surprised look goes over the Barons face. _Raul, you are very wise. You remind me of a great king I once knew named Solomon. You must make Mambi proud with how dutiful you are. Now come, I wont let any harm come to you, and if something happens to me... _He tosses Raul his blaster pistol. _Now into the unknown.
_He draws his sword, and with sword in one hand and torch in the other begins marching down the corridor. They walk forward until the hallway opens into a room. The edges of the room are filled with treasures from the dawn of time, and twelve statues depicting ancient Proximan heroes. _I dont like the look of this, seems like it could be a trap.


----------



## Universe (Feb 6, 2022)

*I passed out and Alpha had to carry me* Alpha:”I don’t get why people do this”


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 6, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Aurora, lift the hologuards please. _<the blackness fades as the garden re-appears around us>_ *Your *theatre? This room? My best friend is a 12 foot demon from a hell dimension, so I assure you I accept *all *creatures equally but...well.._.<the cat gated thoughtfully at the newcomer and at the cowering bunny by his feet> _look, how's this. My Ai can be overly literal sometimes so mistakes do happen. Let's sort this out for certain and then we'll act, deal?



"Ugh, no, not this room..." Inkwell grumbled, "When you barged into my house and threw invitations all over the place! And stop calling Kipo _he. _How incredibly rude, I have half a mind to send enforcers in here to break this foolishness up!"

"See to it my companion is freed within the next ten minutes, or there WILL be trouble..." He warned as Mambi left, his brows furrowed and arms crossed incredulously.

He would certainly need to apologize to Kipo for summoning her so abruptly. She probably wouldn't be too happy after she was released, but Inkwell would make sure she was appropriately compensated for her imprisonment. After all, she was expensive! A little beastly sometimes...


Mambi said:


> S-sir, please tell me that you happen to have any tests that don't involve fear? Perhaps the pool area has been cleaned since the last attack in the steam room? <_he mumbles to himself>_ or do you plan to try to drown me next you little..._<he clears his throat and resumes politely through trembling teeth, trying to divert your attention> _Or perhaps you wish to explore the garden's many other features? I could introduce you to our AI Aurora? She is *very *attractive and doesn't experience fear at all I've been told, unlike me it seems sir! _<he looks on hopefully, his eyes darting as he look for hidden creatures in every shadowy corner nervously>_



He stood there, slowly turning around with narrowed eyes at Pierre...

"Oh... ha ha... that won't be necessary my good man. I happen to like _you. _You are an excellent tour guide here! I've quite enjoyed our most engaging evening thus far. Why end it so soon hmm?" He replied sinisterly to the rabbit, his tone not hiding his intent at all. "Ho ho, perhaps when Kipo gets out, she can show you her mimetic secretion gland I installed for her. Makes her blend in... quite well... some would say invisible even... invisible demons are all the rage in Tartarus. Who knows? Maybe you two would have gotten along if not for that ridiculous collection of ones and zeroes."

"Now, lead onward Pierre, take me somewhere new. Oh, and this time, I recommend avoiding any little 'pranks'. I _don't_ lose prank wars." He warned. 

Inkwell paused before moving on, turning his head and glancing back at the lizard in the room, squinting his eyes at the creature as if to say... he was next...


----------



## GagePatoineFORUMS (Feb 7, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the display turns to Mambi and speaks quickly>_ Attention Mambi, one of our staff is currently under attack in the garden area. Please intervene immediately.
> 
> Well Gage, gotta run, another emergency. See you in a bit!_ <with glowing eyes, a shimmering rift opens in front of him, and inside the rift you see a darkness with a centaur-like creature and the holobunny from the display standing nearby, as a smaller rabbit cowers behind another larger one. The cat jumps through the hole and it closes behind him, leaving the human agape as he now stares down the centaur-creature with a grin. As the creature rushes at him, he quickly opens another rift in it's path, sending it tumbling into a vast emptiness as the glow fades and the rift reseals. He claps his paws together and laughs as Pierre emerges from behind you> _
> 
> There, that's that..containment cube 2 has a new occupant and the infinity fields are stable. Now, *you* must be Inkwell, the one unleashing monsters on our guests? _<he extends his claws a little with a wild grin, the meaning very clear as he stares at you unblinking>_ I'm sure we can talk about this without _too_ much bloodshed, right? It's been a busy day and I like my staff untraumatized whenever possible, or at least to a minimal...s'ok? <_he winks and smiles warmly, his claws retracting as he extends his paw in greetings> _I'm Mambi, owner of this little playplace, and welcome to the fun!


"Under attack!?!"
[ Gage's right pupil starts to glow orange ]
"Hell yeah!"
[ Gage runs off to the source of the attacking. ]


----------



## Universe (Feb 7, 2022)

Alpha:”Hello I need guidance I have no idea where anything is in here” *He says accidentally wandering into the garden* Alpha:”Oops sorry didn’t mean to bother you”


----------



## Mambi (Feb 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _A surprised look goes over the Barons face. _Raul, you are very wise. You remind me of a great king I once knew named Solomon. You must make Mambi proud with how dutiful you are. Now come, I wont let any harm come to you, and if something happens to me... _He tosses Raul his blaster pistol. _Now into the unknown.



_<the bunny sighs as he looks to the blaster. While the thought was appreciated, he thought to himself he might as well hand him a feather duster to defend himself, given his combat skills, but he did feel slightly reassured he admits. Oh why did Mambi grab him for this so randomly...he just wanted to get back to his nice and safe work...>_



Baron Tredegar said:


> _He draws his sword, and with sword in one hand and torch in the other begins marching down the corridor. They walk forward until the hallway opens into a room. The edges of the room are filled with treasures from the dawn of time, and twelve statues depicting ancient Proximan heroes. _I dont like the look of this, seems like it could be a trap.



T-trap? From who, this place has been under here for centuries! Who'd care that we're here? Still though I won't move at all so I don't set anything off. I'm good at riddles though, maybe I can help that way, sir? _<he peeks out from behind a pillar cautiously, looking at the pictures carefully_>


----------



## NightmareEyes (Feb 7, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the unicorn grins as she walks with you> I_ understand...most people would be out off by the request so I assume you're just used to "borrowing" what you need? A little mind control to change things later to make it easier? Well I for one would be happy to hear the story in private, and maybe I can give you some pointers on magic as well at the same time if you're interested? I understand your hesitation on just asking and all, but knowledge gives power and all that! I'm going to make sure the raccoons are ok in a moment and then lay by the poolside for a while. If you'd like to join me there to chat, please feel free to, or you can stay with me when I go to the infirmary. Your call, but they might be put off by your presence at first, being the reason they're there and all._ <she winks and tosses her mane a little>
> 
> 
> 
> <the cat looks around quickly, slightly confused> _There it is again, I could have sworn I heard...never mind. Trust me Baron, she seems quite trustworthy. I'm thinking you may be thinking of the wrong 'Zona? You're a time traveler, maybe the wrong timeframe or dimensional plane?


The thought of facing the racoon after what she'd done to him made Nightmare's stomach churn.

"I uhmmm... sure. I'd be happy to listen to anything you have to say. But... it would probably be best if I stay away from that group for a bit." Nightmare admitted. "If they do want to see me, however, I won't say no. It would be what I deserve. And ummm... be sure to let Kal know I owe him a favor, yeah? It's the least I can do.


Mambi said:


> But I don't age *now*...haven't for centuries. I don't need a successor, I don't want the power now! Sheesh, rulers, they're so...pushy. Are you _sure_ I'm the Mambi you're thinking I am, you don't seem to know jack about me, mister "time master". And if someone thinks that I'm some leader than...
> 
> <_the cat is about to say something more when with a shimmer the holobunny appears and interrupts>_ I am sorry sir, but I cannot accompanying you. My projection system is limited to the inside of the structure you are within, and my independent avatar is currently sleeping with Marius (@Marius Merganser ) in one of the private rooms. I have detached synchronization temporarily to experience "peace and quiet" and look forward to re-integration of memories.
> 
> ...


Arizona sighs softly as she switches off her faulty cloaking device. "So that's why I didn't even bother with ya, ya piece of trash." she muttered softly to herself as she stormed on over to Mambi.

"Wait, did you say we had a vampire runnin' around here!? What's gonna happen next when I pass out? Is some ancient elephant king going t' pop outta rift with a whole buncha tentacle beasts or somethin'?" Arizona says with a sigh.

"Yeah. Ah know him. He's one'a them time lord pricks who refused t' do anythin' when I told him an entire reality had just up an' disappeared! In fact, not only did he do nothin, but he sent an entire security team after me t' try an' 'bring me in for questioning'. Whatever that was supposed to entail!!! Nabbed his cool laser sword thingy though on the way out, so at least I had that going for me."


----------



## Mambi (Feb 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ugh, no, not this room..." Inkwell grumbled, "When you barged into my house and threw invitations all over the place! And stop calling Kipo _he. _How incredibly rude, I have half a mind to send enforcers in here to break this foolishness up!"
> 
> "See to it my companion is freed within the next ten minutes, or there WILL be trouble..." He warned as Mambi left, his brows furrowed and arms crossed incredulously.
> 
> He would certainly need to apologize to Kipo for summoning her so abruptly. She probably wouldn't be too happy after she was released, but Inkwell would make sure she was appropriately compensated for her imprisonment. After all, she was expensive! A little beastly sometimes...



_<the cat stops for a moment at the empty threat and with a dismissive eye-roll, continues to exit through his rift while laughing to himself>_



GagePatoineFORUMS said:


> "Under attack!?!"
> [ Gage's right pupil starts to glow orange ]
> "Hell yeah!"
> [ Gage runs off to the source of the attacking. ]



_<as you run into a garden area according to the signs above the door and the actual garden area inside, you see a frazzled bunny and a larger more confident one talking near the door (@Silverthunder ), and you see a lizard holding a console while relaxing in a pool of water watching the exchange with bemusement. You see a dragon stumble into the room confused (@Universe ), apologizing to the lizard as he enters. As you just see the tail of the cat exiting through another rift, you realize that the fight might be over, though the look of the bunny indicates that maybe there's more combat and chaos to come. Listening in, you overhear the bunny's plight.> _



Silverthunder said:


> He stood there, slowly turning around with narrowed eyes at Pierre...
> 
> "Oh... ha ha... that won't be necessary my good man. I happen to like _you. _You are an excellent tour guide here! I've quite enjoyed our most engaging evening thus far. Why end it so soon hmm?" He replied sinisterly to the rabbit, his tone not hiding his intent at all. "Ho ho, perhaps when Kipo gets out, she can show you her mimetic secretion gland I installed for her. Makes her blend in... quite well... some would say invisible even... invisible demons are all the rage in Tartarus. Who knows? Maybe you two would have gotten along if not for that ridiculous collection of ones and zeroes."
> 
> ...



_<the lizard deflects his gaze and became suddenly very interested in the console and th dragon as the bunny fumed> _Invisible demons??? Insulting Aurora? You are lucky that Marius didn't overhear you speaking that way about her! And pranks?!? Why sir I..I was just...._<he sighs dejectedly>_ Oh never mind, what's the point. I'll just have to 'prepare' myself for you it seems. _<he grumbles slightly under his breath and resigns himself to the fact he's not getting away anytime soon. He taps a few keys at the terminal as the holobunny's image appears and giving you a quick smug look, shakes his head and speaks into the machine> _

Aurora, please categorize our new guest as a security threat delta-epision level 3? Thank you.

_<the bunny replies as an image of you appears with a green halo around it>_ Categorization initiated: probable mental instability in guest. Rapid response security programs in effect in case of random instability, priority yellow. Containment and automated particle monitoring programs fully in effect. 

<the bunny sighs and with a satisfied smirk, disables the display and steps back> There, now we can move on to your next location, _sir_. _<you can feel the sarcasm dripping from the bunny as he tries hard to be professional, noticing a few other bunnies keeping their distance after dealing with the spiderlings already...>_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 7, 2022)

Mambi said:


> T-trap? From who, this place has been under here for centuries! Who'd care that we're here? Still though I won't move at all so I don't set anything off. I'm good at riddles though, maybe I can help that way, sir? _<he peeks out from behind a pillar cautiously, looking at the pictures carefully_>


Mambi seems to have provided for you all well. What languages do you speak? Archaic Proximan by chance?


----------



## Universe (Feb 7, 2022)

Alpha:”Oh hello” *I groaned waking up* “huh how did I get here?”


----------



## Universe (Feb 7, 2022)

Alpha:”excuse me?!” *The AI says offended* Alpha:”Say that to my face I am not a bunch of zeros and ones I am as living as you!”


----------



## Universe (Feb 7, 2022)

(Alpha’s my artificial intelligence)


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> Alpha:”excuse me?!” *The AI says offended* Alpha:”Say that to my face I am not a bunch of zeros and ones I am as living as you!”


"Oh, how amusing, it thinks it's a real boy." Inkwell snickered in a snide manner as he followed Pierre, waving to the dragon as he passes. "Don't worry, I was referring to the AI that resides here, though they are literal all the same, just a different arrangement of algorithms. Ah, but aren't we all?" 



Mambi said:


> Aurora, please categorize our new guest as a security threat delta-epision level 3? Thank you.
> 
> _<the bunny replies as an image of you appears with a green halo around it>_ Categorization initiated: probable mental instability in guest. Rapid response security programs in effect in case of random instability, priority yellow. Containment and automated particle monitoring programs fully in effect.
> 
> <the bunny sighs and with a satisfied smirk, disables the display and steps back> There, now we can move on to your next location, _sir_. _<you can feel the sarcasm dripping from the bunny as he tries hard to be professional, noticing a few other bunnies keeping their distance after dealing with the spiderlings already...>_



Inkwell couldn't help but overhear the security system. Only level 3!? What, did they think he was just some common burglar or something!? How insulting! He scowled at the thought. 

"Say, Pierre, how many security levels are there? And how does one... you know, qualify for the different designations?" He asked curiously. 

But, alas, he sighed. "Actually, I... I am... sorry Pierre. Perhaps I got a little... carried away? In all honestly I didn't expect the parasitic abomination to frighten you too much considering it was nothing more than a collection of nanites." 

"In fact, I wanted it to harass that duck that had been tormenting you and your fellow servants. I hope you can forgive me, and we can put this silliness behind us?" He said... suspiciously apologetic, as he looked up at Pierre with giant glowing white puppydog eyes. "I... do think once you get to know her, you and Kipo would actually get along, I used the nanites to create a summoning circle on the ground to bring her here _just_ for you."


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 7, 2022)

*has just been standing in the corner this entire time being passed up*


----------



## Universe (Feb 7, 2022)

*My eyes glowed bright green* “I am a celestial dragon older than time itself so watch your mouth” *I said now instantly rested* “but you’re not worth using my powers on”


----------



## GagePatoineFORUMS (Feb 7, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you run into a garden area according to the signs above the door and the actual garden area inside, you see a frazzled bunny and a larger more confident one talking near the door (@Silverthunder ), and you see a lizard holding a console while relaxing in a pool of water watching the exchange with bemusement. You see a dragon stumble into the room confused (@Universe ), apologizing to the lizard as he enters. As you just see the tail of the cat exiting through another rift, you realize that the fight might be over, though the look of the bunny indicates that maybe there's more combat and chaos to come. Listening in, you overhear the bunny's plight.> _


[ _"Oh man... I was just about to use my powers in another context, finally..."_ ]

[ Gage walks away, re-entering the party room. ]
"...Wait..."

[ INVENTORY:
  > Crackers x9 ]
"Oh yeah! I still have these!"
[ Gage eats 4 of the crackers. ]
"...Wow, this is... normal crackers? Huh, that's interesting."

"...So this is just a normal party, eh...?"
"Ah well--"
[ Gage opens a portal and proceeds to grab a chair, sour cream and onion Pringles and a laptop.
Gage places down the chair in an unpopulated corner of the room, materializes a table, just large enough to fit the laptop, opens the pringles, and sits down. ]
"Better make myself at home."


----------



## Universe (Feb 7, 2022)

*I then created a chair and sat down in it my eyes going back to turquoise gold and silver* “ahhhhh that’s better”


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> *My eyes glowed bright green* “I am a celestial dragon older than time itself so watch your mouth” *I said now instantly rested* “but you’re not worth using my powers on”


"you good bud?" Ronin asked the dragon "you seem very...tense if I may"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 7, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<with a shimmer, the air against the wall parts and splits, reality bending around the hole, and a sleek black cat with glowing eyes pokes his head pokes his head out the hole smiling and holding several dozen pieces of paper. He tosses the papers out scattering them to the ground as more commotion happens behind him through the rift. Over the sounds of music and laughter coming from behind him, he yells out over the noise to you all> _
> 
> HEY EVERYONE!!! Just a heads-up that the doors to the realm are open so to speak!!!  I'm throwing a party in the realm and you're all invited to join in!!! _<you see several creatures wandering behind him carrying coloured drinks and snacks as he talks, as one peeks through the hole curious as she passes. Behind her you see a partially clothed semi-transparent holographic bunny addressing a deer at a console while coloured lights swirl everywhere to the beat of the boppy dance music> _Lots of music, tasty safe-for-kittens treats, good friends, and tons of surreal fun hopefully to be had!
> 
> ...



"YEEK!" "YIPE!"

"Ease up, you two."

The draconian learned forward, an arm around each of two scared otters.  "This is the same concept as that starfish-shaped restaurant in that book we were all listening to."

"The one with that freakish lemon drink and-"

"No, you are not drinking one of those, Kurt.  We don't even know if they have access to all the planets where you'd get the ingredients."

"Look, I think I see them serving frozen treats in there."

"You think they'll mistake you for one again, Oriana?"

"Nuh-uh!  These people don't look THAT dumb."

"Oriana, the dimensional travelers usually aren't as stupid.  Come on, why don't we all go and check out this party?"

((Just to help everyone out with mine.  Blue text is for Firuthi, the draconian guy you can see in my profile pic.  Orange is for Kurt and red is for Oriana.  Both of them are otters, based on a pair of otters from an adopt batch - Kurt's fur looks kinda like a neon rave and Oriana's fur pattern is like neapolitan ice cream.  Black text represents actions.  Double parentheses is OOC stuff.  I think that will differentiate mine enough from OP's but if my colors or style conflict or are too hard to read, please tell me.

Feel free to fit my crew in whenever and wherever their arrival is not much of a bother. 

And yes, I did just reference THAT restaurant.))


----------



## Universe (Feb 8, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "you good bud?" Ronin asked the dragon "you seem very...tense if I may"


“I’m just stressed out that’s all also I hate people insulting my AI Alpha” *he walks up to Ronin* Alpha:”Greetings I am Alpha”


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m just stressed out that’s all also I hate people insulting my AI Alpha” *he walks up to Ronin* Alpha:”Greetings I am Alpha”


"Hi I go by Ronin"


----------



## Universe (Feb 8, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "Hi I go by Ronin"


Alpha:”Hi that’s Universe” *he points to me*


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 8, 2022)

"I believe he and I met briefly earlier


----------



## Universe (Feb 8, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "I believe he and I met briefly earlier


“Hey Ronin how are you?” *I said standing up my clothes changing into the golden robes of the celestial dragon royalty* “I’m sorry you had to see that.” *I was friendlier than I was when me and him first met*


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Hey Ronin how are you?” *I said standing up my clothes changing into the golden robes of the celestial dragon royalty* “I’m sorry you had to see that.” *I was friendlier than I was when me and him first met*


"doing good" Ronin said "you can do that too?" she asked motioning towards his robes


----------



## Universe (Feb 8, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> "doing good" Ronin said "you can do that too?" she asked motioning towards his robes


“Yes it’s one of my abilities” *I said smiling*


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes it’s one of my abilities” *I said smiling*


"comes in handy a lot"


----------



## Universe (Feb 8, 2022)

“Yes it does”


----------



## Mambi (Feb 8, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> The thought of facing the racoon after what she'd done to him made Nightmare's stomach churn.
> 
> "I uhmmm... sure. I'd be happy to listen to anything you have to say. But... it would probably be best if I stay away from that group for a bit." Nightmare admitted. "If they do want to see me, however, I won't say no. It would be what I deserve. And ummm... be sure to let Kal know I owe him a favor, yeah? It's the least I can do.



_<the unicorn nods in understanding> _Yeah, I suppose that would be best, given that you did literally put him in the infirmary and all. What you deserve though? I'm not sure about that at all. The mind-warping ability does make it hard to trust you though, at least without this. _<she points to her headband> _Plus to be honest, I'd rather keep an eye on you and teach you and learn from you...it;s safer for everyone. Shall we? _<she points to a bench in the corner of the dining room, well in view of everyone but relatively private> _



NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona sighs softly as she switches off her faulty cloaking device. "So that's why I didn't even bother with ya, ya piece of trash." she muttered softly to herself as she stormed on over to Mambi.
> 
> "Wait, did you say we had a vampire runnin' around here!? What's gonna happen next when I pass out? Is some ancient elephant king going t' pop outta rift with a whole buncha tentacle beasts or somethin'?" Arizona says with a sigh.



_<the cat shrugs> _Around here? Who knows? Not without precedent after all. Our little troublemaker's with Natasha now I think, and the way she's feeling, I don't know who to feel more sorry for! _<he chuckles slightly> _I have protective headbands though if you think you need them, lets Aurora monitor and repair in case of any mental alteration. Just let me know, 'k? Oh...and we have some anesthetic blue dots too in the first aid kits too, that *was *a lot of wine we drank, girl!!! _<he laughs and winks> _



NightmareEyes said:


> Yeah. Ah know him. He's one'a them time lord pricks who refused t' do anythin' when I told him an entire reality had just up an' disappeared! In fact, not only did he do nothin, but he sent an entire security team after me t' try an' 'bring me in for questioning'. Whatever that was supposed to entail!!! Nabbed his cool laser sword thingy though on the way out, so at least I had that going for me."



Questioning? Sheesh, it's reality, not like you did anything wrong. Time travellers always have the same problem...they can only envision *one* way for history to play out...theirs. The one they remember. That's the one they always choose as *the* reality, so the second something goes wibbily, out come the laser swords! nice job nabbing one by the way, they're tricky to get out of their clutches. <_he smirks knowingly>_ He's warped in the sub-caverns now, so best guess is he'll be a while. If he asks I'll tell him I never saw ya. Oh, and if you want, I can have Aurora hook you up with some...er..."more stable" holographic camouflage? Just offering. _<he smiles as he sees the sparks and shmmers from your cloaking device> _


----------



## Mambi (Feb 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Mambi seems to have provided for you all well. What languages do you speak? Archaic Proximan by chance?



_<the bunny nods his head>_ I know ancient Andromedian, most Venusian dialects, and a little Proximan but not quite to expert levels. Mostly the nomadic dialects. Like that one on the wall there seems to be saying "...pass the staff of light..." and that one beside it is showing some sort of star-god, and that round part I think is the golden realm...

_<he looks up and points to the first one, which is of a wolf's head and some odd symbols>_ That one though is more recent "...guards the gates upon which you stand..." _<the bunny freezes and looks around frantically, his ears twitching and turning madly>_ UH OH, bad news, can we go now???


----------



## Mambi (Feb 8, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Whatever threats you find, I'll be ready..." _<Marius whispered.>
> 
> "...As soon as I regain the feeling in my wing." <He thought to himself as Aurora's change in position meant she was no longer lying on his wing, compressing the nerves and reducing blood flow.  He winced as the pins-and-needles feeling slowly crept up his wing, but within a few moments, it passed. _
> 
> "Still worth it."  <_He whispered before he fell asleep again.>_


_
<as the bunny and the duck sleep soundly, a familiar glow forms as the holobunny shimmers silently into view, examining the 2 sleeping creatures with great curiosity. She never had to sleep before, and soon she would know what it was like to experience it. How amusing! She watched as she heard the avatar whisper softly> _

...lupine detected...protect ovis aries...electronics stable...

_<the holobunny tilts her head in confusion. This *was* going to be an interesting memory synchronization for certain! As she looks at you, she sees your eyes fluttering and wonders to herself about your dreams. She considers for a moment using the medical headband  to map out your mind, but privacy protocols prevent her and besides, she realizes instantly that would be rude. With a warm smile, she moves aside and watches you both sleeping silently, listening throughout her sensor array for any dangers worth alerting you to and finding none at the moment thankfully> _


----------



## Mambi (Feb 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "YEEK!"  "YIPE!"
> 
> "Ease up, you two."
> 
> ...



_<as you and your entourage enter the party and examine the drinks, several bunnies work their way through the dancing creatures raving to the music and approach you panting. The 2 in the back hold their trays of snacks and drinks carefully while the lead 2 try to catch their breath quickly. After a moment the lead one looks up and stands professionally, trying to regain his dignified composure> _

Greetings, and <_pant_> and welcome to Mambi's party. Sorry we're late, it's been quite busy here lately! May I offer you a snack? The primary dining room has the main buffet, and the garden area and pool areas are available as well as of course this dance floor. Mambi will be along shortly, he's...he's...Hey Bill, where's Mambi?

_<as the second bunny shrugs, the lead one moves to a nearby console and presses a red button. Instantly with a shimmer a transparent semi-clothed blue curvy female rabbit appears and smiles, replying robotically yet sensually to the bunny> _Greetings and welcome. How may I assist you?

Hey Aurora, where's Mambi right now? We have 3 new guests for him to meet!

Mambi is currently in the observatory in communication with user designate Arizona. 

Thank you, you can go if you want to. _<the holobunny nods and with a shimmer, disappears as the bunny continues> _Yeah, that's upstairs if you want to meet him. At any rate, anything you need right now? _<he lifts his tray of cheese cubes and vegetables for you to see> _


----------



## Mambi (Feb 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell couldn't help but overhear the security system. Only level 3!? What, did they think he was just some common burglar or something!? How insulting! He scowled at the thought.
> 
> "Say, Pierre, how many security levels are there? And how does one... you know, qualify for the different designations?" He asked curiously.



_<the bunny grins knowingly>_ Oh you overheard that? Yeah, Aurora's got vast sensors and we can tell her to focus on many types of troublemakers. Goes pretty high, and subcategories for all of 'em. We got level 1 which is basic fighters and possible damage makers, then level 2 which is thieves and vandals and saboteurs, level 3 which is unpredictable crazy dangerously erratic individuals_ <he stops a moment and stares at you with a smirk>,_ level 4 is mystic threats, level 5 is cosmic level containment, then on top of that each has their own subcategory depending on the specific nature of the threat, like epsilon or omega or delta or omicron ranges. There's more than that but that's just top of my head...basic day-one orientation training. Aurora an spell it all out if you need tables and stuff. I'll warn you though, inside *these *walls her particle sensors are simply unbeatable!



Silverthunder said:


> But, alas, he sighed. "Actually, I... I am... sorry Pierre. Perhaps I got a little... carried away? In all honestly I didn't expect the parasitic abomination to frighten you too much considering it was nothing more than a collection of nanites."
> 
> "In fact, I wanted it to harass that duck that had been tormenting you and your fellow servants. I hope you can forgive me, and we can put this silliness behind us?" He said... suspiciously apologetic, as he looked up at Pierre with giant glowing white puppydog eyes. "I... do think once you get to know her, you and Kipo would actually get along, I used the nanites to create a summoning circle on the ground to bring her here _just_ for you."



_<the bunny looks at you suspiciously, yet cautiously>_ You...you do? I mean, he's been reasonably nice to me I suppose but I heard from one or two of the other staff various things, and then there's poor Lucien! Oh poor Lucien, he's gone through so much...you know, you're right. Maybe seeing that duck get some small comeuppance might be just the thing to break his spell and help him heal! Mister Inkwell, I am willing to put the past behind us and trust you this one time...for Lucien!

_<he extends his paw and smiles with a wink>_ ...but the security level stays put. Deal, sir?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 8, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny nods his head>_ I know ancient Andromedian, most Venusian dialects, and a little Proximan but not quite to expert levels. Mostly the nomadic dialects. Like that one on the wall there seems to be saying "...pass the staff of light..." and that one beside it is showing some sort of star-god, and that round part I think is the golden realm...
> 
> _<he looks up and points to the first one, which is of a wolf's head and some odd symbols>_ That one though is more recent "...guards the gates upon which you stand..." _<the bunny freezes and looks around frantically, his ears twitching and turning madly>_ UH OH, bad news, can we go now???


Do you know what we must do to pass safely? Can you figure this puzzle out? The fate of the universe may depend on it! _Looks at the newer symbols. _Looks like these are a million years old, makes sense for a billions year old tomb. Probably nothing to worry about, some long gone death cult probably set up shop in here. It should be fine. The star-god is probably Kringat, the Proximan war god, "staff of light", that probably means this. _Ahrakas removes a medallion from his neck. _This is the headpiece of the Staff of Ra, given to me by a Dr. Jones. It is actually much older than Egypt.


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 8, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny grins knowingly>_ Oh you overheard that? Yeah, Aurora's got vast sensors and we can tell her to focus on many types of troublemakers. Goes pretty high, and subcategories for all of 'em. We got level 1 which is basic fighters and possible damage makers, then level 2 which is thieves and vandals and saboteurs, level 3 which is unpredictable crazy dangerously erratic individuals_ <he stops a moment and stares at you with a smirk>,_ level 4 is mystic threats, level 5 is cosmic level containment, then on top of that each has their own subcategory depending on the specific nature of the threat, like epsilon or omega or delta or omicron ranges. There's more than that but that's just top of my head...basic day-one orientation training. Aurora an spell it all out if you need tables and stuff. I'll warn you though, inside *these *walls her particle sensors are simply unbeatable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inkwell reaches out to grab Lucian's paw and gives a friendly shake, smiling deviously. "Goooood goooood, yeeessssss..." 

"Perhaps I should have updated you on my intentions before creating the spider in the first place." He rubbed his head, continuing on and pressing a few invisible buttons. "Avoid a... tiny bit of heartache maybe? Oh, and how high do you think we can get my threat level this evening? Delta sounds a little low..."

He snickered sinisterly. 

The walking severed head still imprisoned under the pot in the kitchen suddenly went silent. From between the tiny space between the lip of the pot and the floor, a swarming horde of nanites came flying out from underneath like a plague of fleas and gnats, blasting past the guests in the dining area in a black cloud down the hall and into Inkwell's backpack. The ones in the garden forming the summoning circle blasted through the foliage back as well, though much less in volume, having only made up a few candles and multi colored sand for the circle and runes. 

"We'll have to find a way to have Lucien respond to the incident in progress or watch a video... do you think Kipo would work for this, or should we create something... special?" He asked Pierre idly. "Let's go to the sauna while we brainstorm this out!"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 8, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you and your entoeurage enter the party and examine the drinks, several bunnies work their way through the dancing creatures raving to the music and approach you panting. The 2 in the back hold their trays of snacks and drinks carefully while the lead 2 try to catch their breath quickly. After a moment the lead one looks up and stands professionally, trying to regain his dignified composure> _
> 
> Greetings, and <_pant_> and welcome to Mambi's party. Sorry we're late, it's been quite busy here lately! May I offer you a snack? The primary dining room has the main buffet, and the garden area and pool areas are available as well as of course this dance floor. Mambi will be along shortly, he's...he's...Hey Bill, where's Mambi?
> 
> ...



"There's a POOL?"

The draconian, almost on instinct, grabbed the hands of the two otters before they could dash off.  "Not yet, you two.  We'll have plenty of time for the pool.  Snacks first, that's the way with these parties."

"Awww."

"Here, bring them a bit lower, they have a bit of trouble seeing high up sometimes."

The draconian stood up straight, making the height difference clear.  He stood a little over six feet tall while his two charges were about four foot eight.  The three of them reached for their chosen snacks.

"Nice, carrots.  And they're even cut strip-style."

"Hey, marbled cheese!"

"Sweet, light cheese with that red rim on it."

The draconian looked over the drinks after grabbing a few carrots.

"Hmmm... I prefer sugary drinks, he-" he pointed at Kurt "-has always been asking me about glowy drinks, and she-" he hinted at Oriana "-well she seems to be a fanatic of milkshakes and has been going on some kind of 'pink squirrel' drink.  What can you manage?"

((Yes, there's an actual drink called a Pink Squirrel.  It involves creme de cacao and creme de noyaux, so it's alcoholic.))


----------



## Universe (Feb 9, 2022)

*I used my powers to create a bowl of sour cream and onion potato chips and a table then sat back down in the chair* “aaaaaahhhhhhhhh”


----------



## Universe (Feb 9, 2022)

“If anyone wants a snack I can make you one” *I offered kindly*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 10, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as the bunny and the duck sleep soundly, a familiar glow forms as the holobunny shimmers silently into view, examining the 2 sleeping creatures with great curiosity. She never had to sleep before, and soon she would know what it was like to experience it. How amusing! She watched as she heard the avatar whisper softly> _
> 
> ...lupine detected...protect ovis aries...electronics stable...
> 
> _<the holobunny tilts her head in confusion. This *was* going to be an interesting memory synchronization for certain! As she looks at you, she sees your eyes fluttering and wonders to herself about your dreams. She considers for a moment using the medical headband  to map out your mind, but privacy protocols prevent her and besides, she realizes instantly that would be rude. With a warm smile, she moves aside and watches you both sleeping silently, listening throughout her sensor array for any dangers worth alerting you to and finding none at the moment thankfully> _



_<Marius's opened one eye and saw the holobunny. He gave her a sleepy smile and stretched out his free wing.  Aurora thought it was curious that he knew he could not touch the projection, but would still offer his affections despite the physical avatar's presence.  Marius hoped she appreciated the sentiment; Aurora was more than just the body.>_

"Everything okay?" _<He whispered, so as not to wake the physical Aurora..>

<The holobunny moved closer and "held" his wing.>_
Yes, there are no active threats at this time.  I was getting curious as to your status since disconnecting and thought I would check in.

"I think we're good.  I guess we should get up.  Once we're cleaned up, is there anything in particular you'd like to do?"


----------



## Universe (Feb 10, 2022)

*I summoned a can of Mountain Dew and popped it open then took a sip* “mmmmm this is great just what I needed” *I said satisfied*


----------



## Mambi (Feb 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Do you know what we must do to pass safely? Can you figure this puzzle out? The fate of the universe may depend on it! _Looks at the newer symbols. _Looks like these are a million years old, makes sense for a billions year old tomb. Probably nothing to worry about, some long gone death cult probably set up shop in here. It should be fine. The star-god is probably Kringat, the Proximan war god, "staff of light", that probably means this. _Ahrakas removes a medallion from his neck. _This is the headpiece of the Staff of Ra, given to me by a Dr. Jones. It is actually much older than Egypt.



_<the bunny looks closer at the symbols and shivers>_ Well, the *best *idea is to leave, like right now, but if you insist on going further...let's see, if you pass the staff of light, and you say the star god is Kringat, then that means that it needs starlight to filter. We're in a cave so we need our own starlight, and since stardust is basically fused hydrogen atoms and the ancient Andromedians had fusion tech long before this realm even discovered it, I'm going to guess you need to compress some hydrogen. NOw since a full fusion reaction in here would destroy everything, and these chambers are _sealed_ chambers, I'm thinking it means...means...*GOT IT!!!*

_<he claps his paws together and looks up to you exciiedly>_ Do you have any sort of fire arrow or the ability to launch a relatively-slow moving fireball down that darkened chamber? I think the trap is a pocket of hydrogen gas, low temperature and pressure so nothing gets damaged but anyone approaching with a lit torch goes BOOM!!! We can either blow it up in advance or try to vent it out, and since we don't have any air vents here...got any fire, sir? _<he smiles proudly at his deduction>_


----------



## Mambi (Feb 10, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell reaches out to grab Lucian's paw and gives a friendly shake, smiling deviously. "Goooood goooood, yeeessssss..."
> 
> "Perhaps I should have updated you on my intentions before creating the spider in the first place." He rubbed his head, continuing on and pressing a few invisible buttons. "Avoid a... tiny bit of heartache maybe? Oh, and how high do you think we can get my threat level this evening? Delta sounds a little low..."
> 
> He snickered sinisterly.



_<the bunny rolls his eyes>_ Oh I have no doubt that you can get it much higher if you try...so like, maybe please don't try? But as for Marius, I only ask that whatever we do we leave his relationship alone, so nothing to scare him *that *way, ok? A lot of his troubles has been around that and it's just mean at this point. Plus Aurora's innocent and new to all this and I don't want her to get hurt either. Oh, and nothing to trick him into Hydra's returning...I think that would break his brain too much, ok?



Silverthunder said:


> The walking severed head still imprisoned under the pot in the kitchen suddenly went silent. From between the tiny space between the lip of the pot and the floor, a swarming horde of nanites came flying out from underneath like a plague of fleas and gnats, blasting past the guests in the dining area in a black cloud down the hall and into Inkwell's backpack. The ones in the garden forming the summoning circle blasted through the foliage back as well, though much less in volume, having only made up a few candles and multi colored sand for the circle and runes.



_<seeing the escaping nanites, the 2 tigers cautiously lift the pot and shrug. Hearing no further screaming, they casually wave to the group and return to their security area, where they see an alert designating you as an erratic security risk. Nodding in instant approval with a smile, they bring up your image in a monitor as you are talking to the bunny, just as the nanites return to you, and start comparing notes on how you're treating Pierre> _



Silverthunder said:


> "We'll have to find a way to have Lucien respond to the incident in progress or watch a video... do you think Kipo would work for this, or should we create something... special?" He asked Pierre idly. "Let's go to the sauna while we brainstorm this out!"



_<the bunny walks into the pool room, where the 2 floating rectangles of water around the glowing sphere seem emptier as most of the guests have left after the attack in the steam rooms. You see one roped off with a holographic yellow tape as the bunny approaches the sauna room. pressing a button on the outer display, he speaks into the machine>_

Aurora, please set the temperature to 26 degrees Centigrade, and engage privacy mode until we exit please? _<the display beeps as the door opens>_

There, that way she won't tip him off to anything we're planning. _<he turns back to you as we enter and he sits comfortably on a bench>_ So, depending on what we decide to do, maybe he's better watching on a monitor, but who knows, Ill ask him when we get it finalized. He might even want to be a part of it! The nanites seem quite versatile, but Lucien deserves something creative...hmmm...this deserves some thought. What are they capable of exactly, and what were *you *thinking yourself for the duck? You strike me as...well...a creative ball of chaos and imagination to put it mildly!


----------



## Mambi (Feb 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "There's a POOL?"
> 
> The draconian, almost on instinct, grabbed the hands of the two otters before they could dash off.  "Not yet, you two.  We'll have plenty of time for the pool.  Snacks first, that's the way with these parties."
> 
> ...



_<the bunnies smiles and set their tray down>_ Well we have several punches and the fox manning our juice bar in the dining area is quite talented in making almost any drink so I suspect we can accommodate any specific requests. With me currently is apple juice, orange, pear, potato, turnip, grape, and blueberry. I've never shaken milk before before serving it, but I'm sure that our foxy friend knows the right technique to avoid messes.

_<he turns to the 2 otters>_ I see you're interested in the pool area? We have 3 gravity-suspended floating water pools with teleporting access to the upper decks. I believe the top one has a slide, but it may be out currently, I haven't paid a lot of attention to it to be honest! _<he blushes slightly_> Still though, we have the finest of aquatic fun, a full cloud shower and steam room plus sauna area, as well as Venusian amber drying pads for easy clean-up. If you're interested, it's down the hall...look for the doors with a big wave symbol and smelling like water, you can't miss it.

_<he turns back to you and continues, as the other bunnies lower their trays to hand out carrots and cheeses>_ May we help you further at this time?


----------



## Mambi (Feb 10, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius's opened one eye and saw the holobunny. He gave her a sleepy smile and stretched out his free wing.  Aurora thought it was curious that he knew he could not touch the projection, but would still offer his affections despite the physical avatar's presence.  Marius hoped she appreciated the sentiment; Aurora was more than just the body.>_
> 
> "Everything okay?" _<He whispered, so as not to wake the physical Aurora..>
> 
> ...



_<she holobunny smiles widely as she sees the sleeping avatar shifting slightly> _To be honest, I am so new to organic life, I wish to do _everything _with you! I do not know how to prioritize, as it's all wonderful experiences for me. Even rest is new, as I never slept before...my primary systems do not normally require downtime to this degree. I will learn when we re-synchronize I suppose but in general, is it pleasant?

At any rate, yes once she awakens I would love to...

_<she then turns quickly as the sleeping bunny jolts awake, bellowing out excitedly startled by her dream>_ .*..lupine alert, creature damaged*, preparing.......wait, this is the private room. Marius, I was just moments ago monitoring some robotic sheep in a field being attacked by a wolf that resembled the Hydra coywolf, and now I am here? What happened? How much time has passed? Where are the sheep and are they safe? Should I alert that Hydra has been...

_<the holobunny grins and interrupts the avatar politely_> You never left this room, you were asleep for approximately 24 minutes with Marius, and what you experienced was apparently a side-effect of resting in organics called "dreaming", as Marius explained to you earlier. There were no sheep and Hydra remains deactivated. Let us re-synchronize, as I am eager to know what it was like!

_<as both bunnies close their eyes and stand still, you see their eyes fluttering for a few seconds until each re-opens them. The avatar bunny holds your wing gently as she cuddles against you, still piecing everything together as the holobunny looks on with an astonished look on her face>_

Dreaming and sleep are very surreal experiences!!! I presume the imagery generated by the inactive cortex segments is random, however I do now know _why _I would be dreaming of electronic sheep. I have never even seen a live one before, not even as a guest. Most curious, I will have to see what happens once 'Rora needs to sleep again. _<she nods in agreement and continues the sentence for her, as they are now obviously one mind again and thankfully with no issues you note with relief> _Are all dreams this erratic, Marius? I saw you dreaming earlier as well when I was watching myself sleep. May I ask what your dreams are like? I did not look at your dreams, I promise, though I am very curious.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 10, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny looks closer at the symbols and shivers>_ Well, the *best *idea is to leave, like right now, but if you insist on going further...let's see, if you pass the staff of light, and you say the star god is Kringat, then that means that it needs starlight to filter. We're in a cave so we need our own starlight, and since stardust is basically fused hydrogen atoms and the ancient Andromedians had fusion tech long before this realm even discovered it, I'm going to guess you need to compress some hydrogen. NOw since a full fusion reaction in here would destroy everything, and these chambers are _sealed_ chambers, I'm thinking it means...means...*GOT IT!!!*
> 
> _<he claps his paws together and looks up to you exciiedly>_ Do you have any sort of fire arrow or the ability to launch a relatively-slow moving fireball down that darkened chamber? I think the trap is a pocket of hydrogen gas, low temperature and pressure so nothing gets damaged but anyone approaching with a lit torch goes BOOM!!! We can either blow it up in advance or try to vent it out, and since we don't have any air vents here...got any fire, sir? _<he smiles proudly at his deduction>_


Well in that case, _he looks at the torch he is holding. _Stand back. _Proceeds to hurl the torch into the chamber._


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 10, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny rolls his eyes>_ Oh I have no doubt that you can get it much higher if you try...so like, maybe please don't try? But as for Marius, I only ask that whatever we do we leave his relationship alone, so nothing to scare him *that *way, ok? A lot of his troubles has been around that and it's just mean at this point. Plus Aurora's innocent and new to all this and I don't want her to get hurt either. Oh, and nothing to trick him into Hydra's returning...I think that would break his brain too much, ok?



"Pff, how limiting. Psychological torment is always a delight, less physically messy as well when you consider the alternatives!" He chuckled once more as they entered the sauna together.

It was quite delightful! Inkwell hardly had time to pause and simply... sit down as of late. Too much going on, too many schemes, to much plotting and execution, and reputational issues as well. It was never ending. However, he wasn't quite ready to disrobe, keeping his backpack everything on despite the warm humid nature of the experience.


Mambi said:


> There, that way she won't tip him off to anything we're planning. _<he turns back to you as we enter and he sits comfortably on a bench>_ So, depending on what we decide to do, maybe he's better watching on a monitor, but who knows, Ill ask him when we get it finalized. He might even want to be a part of it! The nanites seem quite versatile, but Lucien deserves something creative...hmmm...this deserves some thought. What are they capable of exactly, and what were *you *thinking yourself for the duck? You strike me as...well...a creative ball of chaos and imagination to put it mildly!



"Ah! Of course, involving him directly would certainly add an entertaining level of irony wouldn't it?" He took a seat beside Pierre and tapped the invisible buttons in front of him once more. 

"These nanites are capable of limitless possibilities! The only limitations are my quantum psionic reserves really, but I only carry nanites I can use. In total volume, I'd say... I have enough with me to create one and a half Fiends- that rather large demon I summoned that is. Or perhaps thousands of little tiny mice? I've dabbled in some weather effects before as well... but my expertise and knowledge is rooted in biology." He explained. "They are self operating, but all ultimately tethered to me. They are not self replicating either- just in case of course... and have a programable lifespan in the event a construct inadvertently finds itself lost or unreachable."

"Hrmm..." He pondered. "I suppose those are the advanced functions. Seekers like me use them for a variety of other things too. A tool to slice something in half, or a projectile to disable an adversary... or something as simple as picking up an object across the room!" 

"Personally, I was just going to send our crawling parasite head across the hall to harass him, but unfortunately he left before I realized..." Inkwell sighed in disappointment. "You know, gauge his reaction and... sort of... titrate to effect. Maybe throw in some hands with insect wings or something."


----------



## Universe (Feb 10, 2022)

*Alpha was watching recording this discretely as he was designed to do by me I could see what he saw through a mental link on an very advanced frequency that no non celestial dragon technology could replicate* “Hmmmmmm What are they up to?” *I said to myself*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 10, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Dreaming and sleep are very surreal experiences!!! I presume the imagery generated by the inactive cortex segments is random, however I do now know _why _I would be dreaming of electronic sheep. I have never even seen a live one before, not even as a guest. Most curious, I will have to see what happens once 'Rora needs to sleep again. _<she nods in agreement and continues the sentence for her, as they are now obviously one mind again and thankfully with no issues you note with relief> _Are all dreams this erratic, Marius? I saw you dreaming earlier as well when I was watching myself sleep. May I ask what your dreams are like? I did not look at your dreams, I promise, though I am very curious.



"Ah, well they can be very surreal and nonsensical sometimes.  Sometimes people like to search for meanings in them, but I think they're pretty random. Some are good, some are scary and a lot of times you won't even remember you had them.  I dreamed that Hydra came back, but we told him to get lost and he did." _ <Marius smiled triumphantly.>_  "And then we ate a lot of sushi." _ <He added sheepishly.>

<The duck stretched and looked back and forth at the holobunny and physibunny.>

"_It's only been 24 minutes? I guess the party is still raging. Are you up to joining in?"


----------



## Universe (Feb 10, 2022)

*I had my eyes closed looking like I was relaxing* “Alpha don’t get caught” *I sent telepathically* “I don’t want to have to reboot you in a new body again”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 10, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunnies smiles and set their tray down>_ Well we have several punches and the fox manning our juice bar in the dining area is quite talented in making almost any drink so I suspect we can accommodate any specific requests. With me currently is apple juice, orange, pear, potato, turnip, grape, and blueberry. I've never shaken milk before before serving it, but I'm sure that our foxy friend knows the right technique to avoid messes.
> 
> _<he turns to the 2 otters>_ I see you're interested in the pool area? We have 3 gravity-suspended floating water pools with teleporting access to the upper decks. I believe the top one has a slide, but it may be out currently, I haven't paid a lot of attention to it to be honest! _<he blushes slightly_> Still though, we have the finest of aquatic fun, a full cloud shower and steam room plus sauna area, as well as Venusian amber drying pads for easy clean-up. If you're interested, it's down the hall...look for the doors with a big wave symbol and smelling like water, you can't miss it.
> 
> _<he turns back to you and continues, as the other bunnies lower their trays to hand out carrots and cheeses>_ May we help you further at this time?


"Oh, uh, I didn't know that'd be taken literally.  Milkshakes are actually more of a mixed drink.  Milk and ice cream, generally.  I'll stick with grape juice for now, maybe I'll ask that fox later."

"Blueberry for me."

"I'll stick to apple juice for now.  When the three of us are ready for mixed drinks, we'll see that fox."

Drinks in hand, the draconian addressed the bunnies.

"That'll be all, the three of us will be heading towards the pool area."

"YAY!"

As the three handled their drinks and started working their way towards the pool area, Oriana hesitated a little.

"I didn't know Venus WAS known for its amber.  I always thought sulfur was its main thing."


----------



## Universe (Feb 11, 2022)

*I ate my bowl of chips* “yum” *I opened a holographic keyboard only I could see and typed in a command for Alpha to activate his cloaking device and he does* “Nanites how primitive hard light constructs are the way to go”


----------



## Universe (Feb 11, 2022)

*I wasn’t going to stop him through I was just watching out of curiosity*


----------



## Universe (Feb 11, 2022)

“Hmmmmmm”


----------



## Universe (Feb 11, 2022)

*I watched Alpha’s footage in my mind* “I hope nobody gets hurt”


----------



## Mambi (Feb 11, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well in that case, _he looks at the torch he is holding. _Stand back. _Proceeds to hurl the torch into the chamber._



_<the bunny hides behind you and ducks knowingly as the flaming torch flies down the darkened cave, showing more drawings on the walls as it passes. You see it bounce onto the floor and roll slightly. The bunny holds onto your leg and nods> _Wait for it...there, I just heard a rock fall, so the gas should hit the flame right about...now!

_<you hear the roar of a loud deep echoey bass, and feel a rush of warm air suddenly hit you like a burnt wind, the sound of a WHOMPH in the air as the air rushes back to fill the void. The bunny shakes his head and nods> _Phew, saw that one coming. You're good to go now probably, but be careful anyway, ok?


----------



## Mambi (Feb 11, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ah! Of course, involving him directly would certainly add an entertaining level of irony wouldn't it?" He took a seat beside Pierre and tapped the invisible buttons in front of him once more.
> 
> "These nanites are capable of limitless possibilities! The only limitations are my quantum psionic reserves really, but I only carry nanites I can use. In total volume, I'd say... I have enough with me to create one and a half Fiends- that rather large demon I summoned that is. Or perhaps thousands of little tiny mice? I've dabbled in some weather effects before as well... but my expertise and knowledge is rooted in biology." He explained. "They are self operating, but all ultimately tethered to me. They are not self replicating either- just in case of course... and have a programable lifespan in the event a construct inadvertently finds itself lost or unreachable."



_<the bunny looks on and marvels wide-eyed as the nanites form different shapes at your command> _Amazing, when you first made that creature, I was so scared I thought you summoned a demon with magic or something! I never realized it was under your...well, in my panicked state anyway, I suppose thinking back now yes of course you were controlling it and I was safe...er, right? _<he giggles nervously as you just smile> _



Silverthunder said:


> "Hrmm..." He pondered. "I suppose those are the advanced functions. Seekers like me use them for a variety of other things too. A tool to slice something in half, or a projectile to disable an adversary... or something as simple as picking up an object across the room!"
> 
> "Personally, I was just going to send our crawling parasite head across the hall to harass him, but unfortunately he left before I realized..." Inkwell sighed in disappointment. "You know, gauge his reaction and... sort of... titrate to effect. Maybe throw in some hands with insect wings or something."



Well let's see here, I suppose it would have to be something that would scare the duck, something that would make him realize some of the dangers of how he's been treating Lucien. Something that he fears, and that is not my specialty in life, sir. Sorry, I am just a happy bunny. I don't think about creepy things or zombies or...wait. I have it! Tell me, can those nanites replicate Lucien himself by any chance, like the form of him anyway? I might just have an idea on what to do! <_he rubs his hands together and laughs evilly as an idea forms in his mind>  _



Marius Merganser said:


> "Ah, well they can be very surreal and nonsensical sometimes.  Sometimes people like to search for meanings in them, but I think they're pretty random. Some are good, some are scary and a lot of times you won't even remember you had them.  I dreamed that Hydra came back, but we told him to get lost and he did." _ <Marius smiled triumphantly.>_  "And then we ate a lot of sushi." _ <He added sheepishly.>
> 
> <The duck stretched and looked back and forth at the holobunny and physibunny.>
> 
> "_It's only been 24 minutes? I guess the party is still raging. Are you up to joining in?"



_<the bunny rises her head and takes your wing tenderly>_ Why certainly! I would love to dance with you again, as this time I could dance with holding you as well. It sounds like a lovely idea, let's go please! I am fully rested again I believe, and would desire to dance with you in many forms!!! Especially the ones that involve physical contact if possible, I miss that in my holographic form. Shall we?

_<she waves her paw as the doors open. As she exits the room, she walks on one side of you while the holobunny mimics her motions on the other side as you stroll down the hallway proudly. Passing by the garden, you see a bunny in a sauna talking to a servant, who gets excited as he sees you. Ignoring that, you continue with the twin auroras through the double-doors into the main dance hall...> _

THERE HE WAS!!! <_the bunny whispers sharply to @Silverthunder >_ Ok, he just went into the main dance hall. What do you got?


----------



## Universe (Feb 11, 2022)

*I stared at them through Alpha and they had no idea* “I think this is getting a bit out of hand” *I muttered to myself*


----------



## Universe (Feb 11, 2022)

*I was getting worried my robes turning into armor* “oh I hope that nobody gets hurt”


----------



## Mambi (Feb 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> As the three handled their drinks and started working their way towards the pool area, Oriana hesitated a little.
> 
> "I didn't know Venus WAS known for its amber.  I always thought sulfur was its main thing."



<_eventually you reach the doors with a huge wave picture and the familiar scent of humidity and the sounds of splashing. As the three of you enter, you marvel once again at the 3 huge floating rectangles of water circling a glowing mass in the center, with various creatures swimming in and between them. You see the saunas and shower area mostly empty with one cloud currently floating over one of the rooms, and you see a series of empty areas on the far side with mirrors and a bench.>

<as a ferret dives out and exits the pool through a glowing portal, he reappears by another portal near the floor by the pool. The wet ferret smiles at you both, and with a friendly nod, stands on an amber coloured pad near the towels, and instantly is bathed in an amber light. As he stretches in the light, all the water on him floats away and collects in a growing ball hovering in front of him, then floats upwards into the amber pad high above him emitting the light. He steps out and after a quick stretch, sits by the poolside to rest on one of the benches, inviting you to join with a friendly wave.> _


----------



## Universe (Feb 11, 2022)

“Why am I doing this so I can gather evidence against myself what am I doing Alpha get out of there” *Alpha beams himself back into the garden and I got up changed my clothes into an blue swim suit and went to the pool area* “I need to destress”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 11, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny hides behind you and ducks knowingly as the flaming torch flies down the darkened cave, showing more drawings on the walls as it passes. You see it bounce onto the floor and roll slightly. The bunny holds onto your leg and nods> _Wait for it...there, I just heard a rock fall, so the gas should hit the flame right about...now!
> 
> _<you hear the roar of a loud deep echoey bass, and feel a rush of warm air suddenly hit you like a burnt wind, the sound of a WHOMPH in the air as the air rushes back to fill the void. The bunny shakes his head and nods> _Phew, saw that one coming. You're good to go now probably, but be careful anyway, ok?


You have proven yourself quite useful for a random waiter, Raul. Forward! _Ahrakas cautiously walks into the chamber. _


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 11, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny looks on and marvels wide-eyed as the nanites form different shapes at your command> _Amazing, when you first made that creature, I was so scared I thought you summoned a demon with magic or something! I never realized it was under your...well, in my panicked state anyway, I suppose thinking back now yes of course you were controlling it and I was safe...er, right? _<he giggles nervously as you just smile> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Careful now, not so suspicious..." He whispered back to Pierre, quickly pressing some more invisible buttons, just as Marius passed by. "he he he he... evil doppelganger eh?"

Getting a good look of him, and with the earlier viewing, he had a good physical profile to work with. Weight might be a little off though... but he just needed to look the part. 

The nanites quickly exploded from his pack and began assembling in front of them in the sauna. First the skeletal structure, then the veins and arteries mixed with the nervous system, followed by some basic organs. Nothing fancy, just to help with anything the nanites might need. 

Before long, the replica of @Marius Merganser stood before then, standing upright and practically at attention, just as the necessary bits of clothing formed around him. 

"Ha ha! I always have a fully ambulating organic profile ready to use! Just a few quick adjustments and this should do the trick... what do you think partner in crime?" Inkwell smiled deviously, glancing to Pierre. "I also added a... 'monstrosity' morph target. You know, as a back up."

"Alright, let's see what he's up to before we dispatch our agent..." Inkwell added, just as a firefly like nanite snuck out his pack. 

He brought up a holographic display in front of him and Pierre, viewing things from the eyes of the scout drone, and following Marius down the hall with his companion.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 11, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny rises her head and takes your wing tenderly>_ Why certainly! I would love to dance with you again, as this time I could dance with holding you as well. It sounds like a lovely idea, let's go please! I am fully rested again I believe, and would desire to dance with you in many forms!!! Especially the ones that involve physical contact if possible, I miss that in my holographic form. Shall we?



_<The white-suited duck was true to his word and didn't bring up any insecurities this time.  The red-suited duck was calling the shots now.>

<Marius flashed a smile and with one wing behind his back, bowed to the avatar and took her paw with his other wing.>_
"Yes, I believe we shall."



Mambi said:


> _<she waves her paw as the doors open. As she exits the room, she walks on one side of you while the holobunny mimics her motions on the other side as you stroll down the hallway proudly. Passing by the garden, you see a bunny in a sauna talking to a servant, who gets excited as he sees you. Ignoring that, you continue with the twin auroras through the double-doors into the main dance hall...> _



_<Marius walked into the dance hall as if he was on top of the world, with the two bunnies escorting him on either side.  He rather enjoyed the surprised and amused looks they were getting from the other guests.>_

"I'm still limited to the Tango or Waltz...and maybe a slow dance."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 12, 2022)

Mambi said:


> <_eventually you reach the doors with a huge wave picture and the familiar scent of humidity and the sounds of splashing. As the three of you enter, you marvel once again at the 3 huge floating rectangles of water circling a glowing mass in the center, with various creatures swimming in and between them. You see the saunas and shower area mostly empty with one cloud currently floating over one of the rooms, and you see a series of empty areas on the far side with mirrors and a bench.>
> 
> <as a ferret dives out and exits the pool through a glowing portal, he reappears by another portal near the floor by the pool. The wet ferret smiles at you both, and with a friendly nod, stands on an amber coloured pad near the towels, and instantly is bathed in an amber light. As he stretches in the light, all the water on him floats away and collects in a growing ball hovering in front of him, then floats upwards into the amber pad high above him emitting the light. He steps out and after a quick stretch, sits by the poolside to rest on one of the benches, inviting you to join with a friendly wave.> _


The draconian held up his index fingers on both of his hands.  "Hang on a second pal."

He then turned to the two otters.  "Did you two remember our swimsuits?  I hadn't anticipated a pool-"

Oriana pulled out a folded-up bag.  "Aren't they in here?"

".....riiight.  That bag."

The trio proceeded to find a more secluded spot to change into their swimwear, the otters going with sleeveless full-body swimsuits while Firuthi wound up wearing a knee-length swimsuit.  After changing, they went back to the pool area.

"Okay, remember, no tail pulling.  You two go first, I'll be a bit."

As both Kurt and Oriana dove into one of the pools, Firuthi took a seat near the ferret.


----------



## Universe (Feb 12, 2022)

*I went into the pool area looking for the hot tub not sure if there was one* “Where’s the darn hot tub?”


----------



## Mambi (Feb 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I went into the pool area looking for the hot tub not sure if there was one* “Where’s the darn hot tub?”



_<the ferret seeing you enter and looking around, calls out to you>_ Hya pal! Looking for the tub? It's just in behind the steam room, over there, by the iguanas. Temperature controls are on the side, though I think the lizards there have it set to their standards so it should suit you just fine, my scaly friend. Enjoy!

_<he points to a small pool that has a ring under it glowing reddish-blue, with 2 lizards lounging in it peacefully with a skunk before returning to his other draconian friend> _



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The trio proceeded to find a more secluded spot to change into their swimwear, the otters going with sleeveless full-body swimsuits while Firuthi wound up wearing a knee-length swimsuit.  After changing, they went back to the pool area.
> 
> "Okay, remember, no tail pulling.  You two go first, I'll be a bit."
> 
> As both Kurt and Oriana dove into one of the pools, Firuthi took a seat near the ferret.



_<the ferret extends his paw in greetings>_ Cute otters. I'm Devin, please to meet you. Just arrived? I can tell...you have that awestruck look that all of Mambi's new guests have when they're wandering through this place of his. <_he chuckles as he fluffs a towel behind his neck> _


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 12, 2022)

"Oh, yes, most definitely.  It's beyond any tech or magic I see where I come from, and goodness knows we're loaded on both."

The draconian extended his own hand for a handshake.

"The name's Firuthi.  Most people just call me Frosty though."

He pointed towards the two otters swimming in the pool.  "The neon one's Kurt, the ice cream one's Oriana.  They're, uh... eh, this is a party, maybe I'm better off not laying the heavy stuff of where they came from."


----------



## Universe (Feb 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Oh, yes, most definitely.  It's beyond any tech or magic I see where I come from, and goodness knows we're loaded on both."
> 
> The draconian extended his own hand for a handshake.
> 
> ...


“Oh hi I’m Universe Celestial king of the celestial dragons that have existed before time” *I said then realizing I wasn’t making the best first impression I said* “not that I’m bragging sorry if I made it seem that I was”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Oh hi I’m Universe Celestial king of the celestial dragons that have existed before time” *I said then realizing I wasn’t making the best first impression I said* “not that I’m bragging sorry if I made it seem that I was”


Firuthi blinked and looked over at the other dragon.

"It is... a bit of a bold entrance.  Especially when most don't understand there's a possibility of their BEING an existence before time."

Firuthi then thought for a second.

"Y'know, I have to ask.  How'd that explosion several billion years ago happen?  Or, were you not there to see it?"


----------



## Universe (Feb 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi blinked and looked over at the other dragon.
> 
> "It is... a bit of a bold entrance.  Especially when most don't understand there's a possibility of their BEING an existence before time."
> 
> ...


*I looked confused* “I beg your pardon oh yeah that the creation of a planet named Solaris caused a chain reaction oh it was beautiful sorry got distracted I’ve existed for 200,000,000 centuries now well we celestial dragons age once every century” *I didn’t look that old in fact I looked 23 years old*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 12, 2022)

"Aging once a century.  So you'd see civilizations and planets go in the blink of an eye, basically."

Firuthi sighed.

"I was created with the chance at near-immortality, but I don't think I'll be taking it after I found out some of the... stipulations.  I-"

"Enough of the pontificatin', big guy!"

Kurt stuck his head out of the water, staring right at the two dragons and ferret.  "You're at a party, learn to relax and stop venting over what you or we are."

"Sorry, but Kurt's right.  Age and lifespan discussions weigh on me a bit too much."


----------



## Universe (Feb 12, 2022)

“I am pretty much immortal but um yeah I’ve seen ancient china Ancient Egypt and so on it gets lonely at times but ay I get to share my wisdom from time to time” *I stood up straight being 9 foot tall unintentionally towering over him*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 12, 2022)

"I may not be in a position for that kind of wisdom right now, sadly... especially given I already drew the ire of one of my two adopted children."

He motioned towards the two otters in the pool.

"Usually it's Oriana that criticizes me though, not Kurt."


----------



## Universe (Feb 12, 2022)

“I’m sorry I didn’t mean it that way” *I said* “I‘m just stressed that I can never go home” *I lowered my head my eyes full of tears* “I can never go home”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 12, 2022)

"I... hadn't even had a home proper until recently.  I'm-"

"Ugh, Dad, enough of the sappyness!"

"Dad, you're here to enjoy yourself.  So come on in already!"

Firuthi tensed up.  "Listen, sorry, I wanted to know what's going on, but my kids are calling for me and I haven't been able to get them to stop being rude yet.  I have to deal with this because last time I tried just letting it go they started causing a ruckus with their magic.  If you'll excuse me."

He turned to the ferret.  "Devin, I've got to deal with a parenting situation.  I hate to thrust this on someone I just met, but could you address our recent dragon arrival here?"

Without waiting for a response, he approached the pool where Kurt and Oriana were - and practically got pulled in for a swim by the two otters.


----------



## Universe (Feb 12, 2022)

*I sighed and sat down*


----------



## Universe (Feb 13, 2022)

“I want to see my son Sol and my wife Nebula again” *I said sadly*


----------



## Mambi (Feb 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You have proven yourself quite useful for a random waiter, Raul. Forward! _Ahrakas cautiously walks into the chamber. _



_<the bunny stays nearby, behind your strong form as he timidly reads the walls. He can smell the air is better now, having been replenished by the backwind after the explosion. He smiles and pokes you gently to make you stop_> According to the walls, no more traps like *that *anyway. But I'm seeing writing that says "...show humility..." and "...honorifics to the old ones...". The old ones used to have their followers on all fours to show their devotions. SO it might be a good idea to walk on a fours for this next stage as well, or at least duck low. See those slots in the walls, just barely hidden under the pictures? I think there's a definite connection there...so stay low, ok?


----------



## Mambi (Feb 13, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Careful now, not so suspicious..." He whispered back to Pierre, quickly pressing some more invisible buttons, just as Marius passed by. "he he he he... evil doppelganger eh?"
> 
> Getting a good look of him, and with the earlier viewing, he had a good physical profile to work with. Weight might be a little off though... but he just needed to look the part.
> 
> ...



_<the bunny watch in amazement as a replica of the duck appeared, then switched to horror as he shakes his head> _But, but we're not tormenting Lucien! We're supposed to be tormenting Marius! I mean, this is fascinating and all, but I was thinking of replicating the bunny Lucien. Having *two *ducks walking around will only make that poor bunny even worse when he finds out!!! I...I...another Marius, what am I going to do with another duck walking around? I just...I...
_
<he takes a deep breath and side-eyes you, a small tinge of regret forming as he think about his decision to work with you>_ It's ok, it's cool...we can still work with this I think. Maybe this duplicate can confuse Aurora a little or have others thinking he did certain things...yeah, this can work still! But please, don't let Lucien see or he'll be twitching for days!!! <_the bunny watches the display as it shows the real Marius walking into the dance hall with the twin Aurora avatars_>


----------



## Mambi (Feb 13, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius walked into the dance hall as if he was on top of the world, with the two bunnies escorting him on either side.  He rather enjoyed the surprised and amused looks they were getting from the other guests.>_
> 
> "I'm still limited to the Tango or Waltz...and maybe a slow dance."



_<the physibunny (I like that, easier to keep track of!) looks at the crowd of dancers and giggles softly while the holobunny smiles replies excitedly, everyone ignoring a small firefly buzzing behind her a slight distance away suspiciously_> That is fine, I suspect they would like a break from the faster music anyway to rest. I recall our tango very well during the dance competition, though I was not able to hold you then...

_<as the holobunny walks to the DJ booth nearby, the physibunny takes your wing in her paws and squeezes them tenderly as she pulls you to her, continuing the sentence nonchalantly> _Now I *can*. We can hold each other now and I am eager to do so! Our last dance was a Tango...perhaps a waltz this time?_ 

<you hear the music shift as the holobunny waves her paw from the booth and the DJ nods while adjusting some dials> _


----------



## Mambi (Feb 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Aging once a century.  So you'd see civilizations and planets go in the blink of an eye, basically."
> 
> Firuthi sighed.
> 
> ...


_
<the ferret grins as he overhears the conversation> _Mambi's pretty old too, a few thousands years for sure I heard. Might want to ask him about it sometime...



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I... hadn't even had a home proper until recently.  I'm-"
> 
> "Ugh, Dad, enough of the sappyness!"
> 
> ...



_<nodding in understanding, he waves gently as you ride to deal with your charges.> _No problem, I used to help my sister with her wee-ones as well. Take care, and nice to meet you! If you need magical help, I think Mambi's unicorn friend Natasha is still around, and she's an expert, plus we had some performing raccoons earlier in this pool room, they might be able to help as well. Hope to see you around!

_<he turns to the dragon> _So, I'm Devin, and you're, lost apparently?



Universe said:


> *I sighed and sat down*
> 
> “I want to see my son Sol and my wife Nebula again” *I said sadly*



_<the ferret places his arm around your shoulder sympathetically>_ Well, have you thought to check out the portal system in the observatory? The one behind the barrier? I'm pretty sure it's programmable to any area in the known realms, and Mambi can open the interlocks to allow passage instead of just viewing if you prefer. Maybe that can help ya, pal? Who knows...if not, well, at least you have this place to chill in. _<he shrugs, not knowing what else to say to the distraught dragon>_


----------



## Universe (Feb 13, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the ferret grins as he overhears the conversation> _Mambi's pretty old too, a few thousands years for sure I heard. Might want to ask him about it sometime...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“My home planet is Solaris and it’s at the very center of the universe” *I paused listening as a celestial dragon’s hearing is better than any creature in existence* “hmm thought I heard something” *I summoned my sour cream and onion potato chips and replicator* “sorry fast metabolism it’s a pain trying to stay fed”


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 13, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny watch in amazement as a replica of the duck appeared, then switched to horror as he shakes his head> _But, but we're not tormenting Lucien! We're supposed to be tormenting Marius! I mean, this is fascinating and all, but I was thinking of replicating the bunny Lucien. Having *two *ducks walking around will only make that poor bunny even worse when he finds out!!! I...I...another Marius, what am I going to do with another duck walking around? I just...I...
> 
> _<he takes a deep breath and side-eyes you, a small tinge of regret forming as he think about his decision to work with you>_ It's ok, it's cool...we can still work with this I think. Maybe this duplicate can confuse Aurora a little or have others thinking he did certain things...yeah, this can work still! But please, don't let Lucien see or he'll be twitching for days!!! <_the bunny watches the display as it shows the real Marius walking into the dance hall with the twin Aurora avatars_>



"Wha- you didn't say-" He pauses and thinks for a moment. "Oh... right, maybe I was just wrapped up in my own mind... Well, I was simply caught up in the moment! Easy fix, I'll just adjust the morph target here is all."

A few more button presses and the body began to crack and twist in disturbing fashion, not at all a pleasant thing to watch as bones shattered and reformed, bulging through skin and elongating muscle in unnatural ways. It was like some alien monster was festering within Marius' skin turning his duck like form into a vaguely rabbit profile while still retaining the avian features like a parasitic alien. 

"Ah- uhm, one moment, I can fix this!" He assured Pierre. "Just uhm- uh..." 

He sent out a few more nanites, enough to cover over all the... errors... and standing before them was a twisted malformed duck hiding inside a rabbit skinsuit. 

"There, perfect!" Inkwell clasped his paws together in delight. "Oh- and the uniform of course."

"Alright Lucien MKII, how do you feel?" Inkwell asked, to which the mutant chimera monstrosity just gargled in response a series of squishy noises.

"Good enough. Go give this to our duck friend, and... say hello..." He said, handing him a fresh Champaign bottle he formed, filled with just some water, then turned to Pierre. "Any special instructions Pierre?"


----------



## Universe (Feb 13, 2022)

*I was listening unbeknownst to them from across the pool room* “darn metabolism it’s hard to stay satisfied”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 13, 2022)

Meanwhile, in the pool, Firuthi and the two otters swam.  They swam in many directions, up, down, all around.  They even swam as if they were racing across the length of the pool... the two otters always beat Firuthi, but none of them minded.

Eventually, they all surfaced, treading water.

"So what do you two want to do in here?  Rings?  Diving sticks?"

"Maybe in a minute.  I want to see-"

"-that weird overdramatic swim stroke you said you used to do."

Firuthi hesitated.  It had been years since he did THAT.  "Okay... I'll do it, but I'm out of practice."

He started by floating face-down, arms at sides.  He brought his arms up while staying face-down, getting just enough shoulder rotation to get the arms out of the water entirely, moving them so his body became a Y-shape.  Then he dropped them back into the water, kicking with both legs and tail as he did so.  Following this he pulled his arms back down to his sides, and repeated.  Bring arms up and over, push down while kicking, pull himself along the water.  A high-exertion technique, for sure.

He did this for about a minute, then stopped.

"See?  Out of practice."

"They really demanded inefficient technique of you, didn't they?"

"You have no idea.  I'm one of the few who deigned to do it at all."

"So.... diving sticks?"

"Yeah, one second.  Kurt, were they in the same bag?"

((For those who know swim strokes, Firuthi is swimming "butterfly".))


----------



## Universe (Feb 13, 2022)

*I had eaten all of the sour cream and onion potato chips and was still hungry* “What foods do you have here?”


----------



## Universe (Feb 13, 2022)

*I used my food replicator to create foods from Solaris dragonfruit smoothies and pies also The most delicious sausages and hot dogs* “sorry mostly a meat eater”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 13, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny stays nearby, behind your strong form as he timidly reads the walls. He can smell the air is better now, having been replenished by the backwind after the explosion. He smiles and pokes you gently to make you stop_> According to the walls, no more traps like *that *anyway. But I'm seeing writing that says "...show humility..." and "...honorifics to the old ones...". The old ones used to have their followers on all fours to show their devotions. SO it might be a good idea to walk on a fours for this next stage as well, or at least duck low. See those slots in the walls, just barely hidden under the pictures? I think there's a definite connection there...so stay low, ok?


Yes, "the penitent man bows"._ Ahrakas gets on all fours and begins crawling forward. _The old ones may either be the great dragons of old (@Universe) or Azathoth. Lets hope it is not the latter.


----------



## Universe (Feb 13, 2022)

*I sensed them* “I can feel someone being somewhere they shouldn’t be”


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 13, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the physibunny (I like that, easier to keep track of!) looks at the crowd of dancers and giggles softly while the holobunny smiles replies excitedly, everyone ignoring a small firefly buzzing behind her a slight distance away suspiciously_> That is fine, I suspect they would like a break from the faster music anyway to rest. I recall our tango very well during the dance competition, though I was not able to hold you then...
> 
> _<as the holobunny walks to the DJ booth nearby, the physibunny takes your wing in her paws and squeezes them tenderly as she pulls you to her, continuing the sentence nonchalantly> _Now I *can*. We can hold each other now and I am eager to do so! Our last dance was a Tango...perhaps a waltz this time?_
> 
> <you hear the music shift as the holobunny waves her paw from the booth and the DJ nods while adjusting some dials> _



_<Many of the dancers start to clear the floor, happy for a chance to sit and rest for a bit as the music genre turned classical.>

<Marius smiled and nodded his head.  Holding her paw with outstretched arm, he placed his other wing around Aurora's back and took the lead.  The two began to twirl in unison as they glided around the dance floor.  In tune with the 3/4 time, their steps gave the appearance of rising and falling while their bodies swayed side to side like a pendulum.  Their step-slide,-step was so graceful, even a swan would be jealous.  Every few repetitions, Marius would hold her paw over her head and she would pirouette before stepping back up close to him.  The two smiled and locked eyes while they danced, completely forgetting anyone else was in the room. When the music finally finished, the duck stepped back and bowed deeply to his partner. >_


----------



## Toasty9399 (Feb 13, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Many of the dancers start to clear the floor, happy for a chance to sit and rest for a bit as the music genre turned classical.>
> 
> <Marius smiled and nodded his head.  Holding her paw with outstretched arm, he placed his other wing around Aurora's back and took the lead.  The two began to twirl in unison as they glided around the dance floor.  In tune with the 3/4 time, their steps gave the appearance of rising and falling while their bodies swayed side to side like a pendulum.  Their step-slide,-step was so graceful, even a swan would be jealous.  Every few repetitions, Marius would hold her paw over her head and she would pirouette before stepping back up close to him.  The two smiled and locked eyes while they danced, completely forgetting anyone else was in the room. When the music finally finished, the duck stepped back and bowed deeply to his partner. >_


----------



## Mambi (Feb 14, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "There, perfect!" Inkwell clasped his paws together in delight. "Oh- and the uniform of course."
> 
> "Alright Lucien MKII, how do you feel?" Inkwell asked, to which the mutant chimera monstrosity just gargled in response a series of squishy noises.
> 
> "Good enough. Go give this to our duck friend, and... say hello..." He said, handing him a fresh Champaign bottle he formed, filled with just some water, then turned to Pierre. "Any special instructions Pierre?"



_<the bunny claps excitedly>_ Perfect! That's more like it! Now what I was thinking is this. That duck keeps hurting the poor guy, so what if we show him how much. Can we can have Lucien MKII scare him by being a little...fall-apart-y? Maybe have him with a few parts coming off, like a zombie? Or maybe something like having him seem weak and just collapse in front of him Or...OOOO, I got it! What if we had this Lucien have some burnt fur come off...to reveal cyborg parts! THAT would show that duck that he's actually hurting him! Or if that's too much, just have this little bunny stand up to him, even that would blow the duck's mind. 

_<he ponders deeply>_ You're the expert in tormenting people, so it seems!_ <he winks and clears his throat>_ What would you recommend? Either way, 'Lucien" looks great!


----------



## Mambi (Feb 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "So.... diving sticks?"
> 
> "Yeah, one second.  Kurt, were they in the same bag?"
> 
> ((For those who know swim strokes, Firuthi is swimming "butterfly".))


_
<as the 2 little ones swim about, you see a family of raccoons enter the room happily. As the 2 larger ones wave to a few friends and sit down with several rushing over to check on him for some unknown reason, the little ones rush up to the floating pool and see the 2 newcomers. As their hands glow blue, a few tentacles of water emerge from the pool and gently lift them into the water as they splash about, waving their glowing paws to puppet the water tentacles playfully. The little one laughs and calls to the otters> _

Hya, I'm Lissa, nice to meet you. Wanna play? I can make the water dance for us!


----------



## Mambi (Feb 14, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Many of the dancers start to clear the floor, happy for a chance to sit and rest for a bit as the music genre turned classical.>
> 
> <Marius smiled and nodded his head.  Holding her paw with outstretched arm, he placed his other wing around Aurora's back and took the lead.  The two began to twirl in unison as they glided around the dance floor.  In tune with the 3/4 time, their steps gave the appearance of rising and falling while their bodies swayed side to side like a pendulum.  Their step-slide,-step was so graceful, even a swan would be jealous.  Every few repetitions, Marius would hold her paw over her head and she would pirouette before stepping back up close to him.  The two smiled and locked eyes while they danced, completely forgetting anyone else was in the room. When the music finally finished, the duck stepped back and bowed deeply to his partner. >_



_<the physibunny twirled and waltzed with you as the holobunny watches closely, moving in perfect sync with the music while taking your lead with robotic precision. Despite the perfection in her movements, you can sense the passion in her touches, the way she looks lovingly in your eyes as they meet, and most importantly, every time she presses close to you she emits a slight gasp and widening smile as she savours the idea of dancing at all. After the bow, she rushes into your arms and hugs you tightly>_

That was wonderful!!! Dancing is much more enjoyable when you can engage in physical contact, especially with soft feathers like yours, my dear Marius! Can we try a slow dance next? I would love the idea of holding you for a prolonged period of time! _<she smiles innocently as you hear the music shift again to a slower beat, with several creatures pairing up and holding each other closely as they sway on the dance floor.>_


----------



## Mambi (Feb 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, "the penitent man bows"._ Ahrakas gets on all fours and begins crawling forward. _The old ones may either be the great dragons of old (@Universe) or Azathoth. Lets hope it is not the latter.



_<as the bunny moves ahead of you close to the ground, you suddenly hear a click and a squeal as a large blade rushes horizontally across the room. With a quick ducking motion and another scream, the bunny lowers his ears just enough to safely pass under the blade as it sails cleanly over both our heads. The bunny falls down and lays flat on the ground shaking in terror> _

OK..._*too *_close...not moving!!! Sorry, you're on your own, I can't do this! I'm just a servant bunny, not a tomb raider!!! What the heck am I still *doing *here??? Mambi, of all the bunnies he could have told to join this quest, why'd he pick *me? *Oh no, I'm gonna die here!!! _<you see him shaking more and sobbing as you realize there are still more traps to pass> _


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 14, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as the bunny moves ahead of you close to the ground, you suddenly hear a click and a squeal as a large blade rushes horizontally across the room. With a quick ducking motion and another scream, the bunny lowers his ears just enough to safely pass under the blade as it sails cleanly over both our heads. The bunny falls down and lays flat on the ground shaking in terror> _
> 
> OK..._*too *_close...not moving!!! Sorry, you're on your own, I can't do this! I'm just a servant bunny, not a tomb raider!!! What the heck am I still *doing *here??? Mambi, of all the bunnies he could have told to join this quest, why'd he pick *me? *Oh no, I'm gonna die here!!! _<you see him shaking more and sobbing as you realize there are still more traps to pass> _


Its okay little one. Without you we would have died earlier. Mambi chose you for a reason or you are a random victim. Here take this. _He awkwardly pulls out a ring. _It renders its user nearly omnipotent while wearing it, no harm will come to you while you have it equipped. Just be careful because if you wear it too long you will go insane, proclaim yourself a deity and try to kill everyone. However I will not let that happen. _He extends the ring to Raul, its surface filled with dark runes that whispered to Raul._


----------



## Universe (Feb 14, 2022)

*My eyes glowed a bright green suddenly as I tapped into my ancient powers* “I sense something is wrong in the cosmos”


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 14, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny claps excitedly>_ Perfect! That's more like it! Now what I was thinking is this. That duck keeps hurting the poor guy, so what if we show him how much. Can we can have Lucien MKII scare him by being a little...fall-apart-y? Maybe have him with a few parts coming off, like a zombie? Or maybe something like having him seem weak and just collapse in front of him Or...OOOO, I got it! What if we had this Lucien have some burnt fur come off...to reveal cyborg parts! THAT would show that duck that he's actually hurting him! Or if that's too much, just have this little bunny stand up to him, even that would blow the duck's mind.
> 
> _<he ponders deeply>_ You're the expert in tormenting people, so it seems!_ <he winks and clears his throat>_ What would you recommend? Either way, 'Lucien" looks great!



Inkwell blushed and smiled brightly. "Oh, well, you have some rather interesting psychological solutions yourself! Very thematic. So... why don't we chose... all of the above! I'm glad we decided to put aside our miscommunications and work together! It's quite fun."

He chuckled darkly as he pressed a few more invisible buttons to add in some 'mechanical' looking bits underneath the skin suit on top of the form beneath, colliding into an even more morbid entity. Though, from a distance Lucien 2 looked... relatively normal, up close it was clear something was wrong or off.

Slowly, the mutant turned and began to shamble out the room with the champagne, having trouble walking and twitching on occasion.

"Wonderful! Oh- uh, might be a good idea to summon Lucian to the saunas with us. I'm not sure it would be productive to trigger an existential crisis in him as he sees himself wondering around looking half dead..."



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Many of the dancers start to clear the floor, happy for a chance to sit and rest for a bit as the music genre turned classical.>
> 
> <Marius smiled and nodded his head.  Holding her paw with outstretched arm, he placed his other wing around Aurora's back and took the lead.  The two began to twirl in unison as they glided around the dance floor.  In tune with the 3/4 time, their steps gave the appearance of rising and falling while their bodies swayed side to side like a pendulum.  Their step-slide,-step was so graceful, even a swan would be jealous.  Every few repetitions, Marius would hold her paw over her head and she would pirouette before stepping back up close to him.  The two smiled and locked eyes while they danced, completely forgetting anyone else was in the room. When the music finally finished, the duck stepped back and bowed deeply to his partner. >_



Someone... or... something... began to shamble into the hall. It was the rabbit, Lucian, still with a tinge and burn to some of his fur but- he looked severely injured somehow, but dutifully carrying out his tasks, trying to do his job despite the apparent pain and torment scrawled across his face. 

When people began to look at him, he tried to stand up straight, even though it clearly looked painful. The small rabbit, forcing himself to walk without the injured gait, walked up to @Marius Merganser as the avian finished his bow to his dance partner. 

"E- excuse me, s- sorry to bother you..." Lucian winced as he held up his shaky strained arm, holding a bottle of Champaign. "For... for you sir-" 

The rabbit dropped the glass and shattered it on the floor in front of Marius, cringing as it broke.


----------



## Universe (Feb 14, 2022)

*I was still listening*


----------



## Universe (Feb 14, 2022)

“What is going on here?!” *I yelled in concern*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 14, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the physibunny twirled and waltzed with you as the holobunny watches closely, moving in perfect sync with the music while taking your lead with robotic precision. Despite the perfection in her movements, you can sense the passion in her touches, the way she looks lovingly in your eyes as they meet, and most importantly, every time she presses close to you she emits a slight gasp and widening smile as she savours the idea of dancing at all. After the bow, she rushes into your arms and hugs you tightly>_
> 
> That was wonderful!!! Dancing is much more enjoyable when you can engage in physical contact, especially with soft feathers like yours, my dear Marius! Can we try a slow dance next? I would love the idea of holding you for a prolonged period of time! _<she smiles innocently as you hear the music shift again to a slower beat, with several creatures pairing up and holding each other closely as they sway on the dance floor.>_



_<Marius's heart was racing as his crest feathers stood up on his head.>_
"Oh, I'd love to."  _<He laughed nervously, holding Aurora closely, as a saxophone played a slow, soft tune.>

<They swayed together in the darkened dance hall and Marius quietly sang to the music...>_

"In a place that won't let us feel
In a life where nothing is real
I have found you.  I have found you.

In a world that's moving too fast
In a world where nothing can last
I will hold you.  I will hold you.

Our lives will change when tomorrow comes
Tonight our hearts drown the distant drums
And we have music all right
tearing the night.

A song played on a solo saxophone
It's telling me to hold you tight and dance 
like it's the last night of the world..."

_<And so they did.   When the song came to an end, Marius once again bowed.>_



Silverthunder said:


> Someone... or... something... began to shamble into the hall. It was the rabbit, Lucian, still with a tinge and burn to some of his fur but- he looked severely injured somehow, but dutifully carrying out his tasks, trying to do his job despite the apparent pain and torment scrawled across his face.
> 
> When people began to look at him, he tried to stand up straight, even though it clearly looked painful. The small rabbit, forcing himself to walk without the injured gait, walked up to @Marius Merganser as the avian finished his bow to his dance partner.
> 
> ...



_<The duck turned to look with a bit of surprise.>_
"Lucien? Woah, first day with the paws or did you have a few sips on the way over here?"  _<He forced a bit of a chuckle, not really noticing anything odd about the rabbit as he scanned the floor for pieces of broken glass.>_

"Not to worry, we'll get that cleaned up.  Careful where you step now. Might want to get a broom..."
_<He looked at Aurora and smiled.>_  "Allow me?"  _<He picked her up gently and carefully carried her off the dance floor, setting her down outside the shattered glass zone before zipping back to pick up the pieces.>_

"Hey, I'm sorry about whole possessed by Hydra thing, but now there's a physical Aurora and things are going great!  I mean, if you don't count all the attempts at killing us all. You're probably used to that by now, huh?"  _<Having collected as much as the glass as he could see, Marius walked over to something he assumed was a trash can and dumped what he had picked up inside the canister.  Again he carefully walked back to the Lucien imposter and went to collect the bottle.> _ "Guess I'm cutting you off for the night."


----------



## Universe (Feb 14, 2022)

*I came into the room about to warn him that that was a nano swarm*


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 14, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius's heart was racing as his crest feathers stood up on his head.>_
> "Oh, I'd love to."  _<He laughed nervously, holding Aurora closely, as a saxophone played a slow, soft tune.>
> 
> <They swayed together in the darkened dance hall and Marius quietly sang to the music...>_
> ...



"N... no... you... did this..." Lucien replied as Marius returned, coughing up a fair bit of blood onto the duck. 

Something  moved and bulged underneath the rabbits skin, moving from his abdomen up to the other side of his chest, then disappeared. Being so close, it was easier to see the rabbit... wasn't right. It was uncanny, like, something were wearing Lucian's skin trying to masquerade as him. It only barely sounded like him, as he twitched and stepped a little closer to Marius. 

Just he did, a piece of the rabbits skin split open, just in time to witness some tan fleshy parasite with mechanical legs squirm away deeper inside Lucien's body.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 14, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "N... no... you... did this..." Lucien replied as Marius returned, coughing up a fair bit of blood onto the duck.



"Hey! What's the big id..."



Silverthunder said:


> Something  moved and bulged underneath the rabbits skin, moving from his abdomen up to the other side of his chest, then disappeared. Being so close, it was easier to see the rabbit... wasn't right. It was uncanny, like, something were wearing Lucian's skin trying to masquerade as him. It only barely sounded like him, as he twitched and stepped a little closer to Marius.
> 
> Just he did, a piece of the rabbits skin split open, just in time to witness some tan fleshy parasite with mechanical legs squirm away deeper inside Lucien's body.



"Uh, huh." _<Marius processed what he just saw.>_

"OH! Is someone shooting a bad horror movie today?"  _<Marius asked anyone within earshot.>_  "I think your shoddy prop is falling apart. Hey, wait a minute..."
_<A look of pure panic washed over the duck's face much to the delight of Pierre and Inkwell.>_

"Am I still in the shot?  I hope there's a blooper reel!" _<Marius wasn't even sure who he was asking as he looked around for cameras or a director.  Pierre face-palmed.> _"Wait, keep rolling!  Ready?  Aaah!" _<Marius's sub-par acting skills were worse than any B movie actor ever as he feigned terror. He suddenly burst out laughing> _"Heh, for a minute I thought it was really Lucien...unless..." _<He peered at the monstrosity suspiciously.>_ "No, I'm just kidding! Well, I'll let you get back to it. I need a napkin."


----------



## Universe (Feb 14, 2022)

*I started laughing I genuinely found the whole thing funny*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 14, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as the 2 little ones swim about, you see a family of raccoons enter the room happily. As the 2 larger ones wave to a few friends and sit down with several rushing over to check on him for some unknown reason, the little ones rush up to the floating pool and see the 2 newcomers. As their hands glow blue, a few tentacles of water emerge from the pool and gently lift them into the water as they splash about, waving their glowing paws to puppet the water tentacles playfully. The little one laughs and calls to the otters> _
> 
> Hya, I'm Lissa, nice to meet you. Wanna play? I can make the water dance for us!


"They were right-"

"....actually, hold off on the diving sticks for a minute, Kurt.  I think we have someone else."

"Ooh, dancing water?"

"Show us, show us!"

Firuthi grew concerned.  Stopping a magic show was the entire reason he tried to spend time with the otters and now there was going to be one anyway.  "Kids, I'm gonna step out for a minute.  Kurt, Oriana, you two make sure to behave, okay?"

"Yes, Dad."

Firuthi swam out of the pool and made his way to the drying pads.  He was going to have to get something out of his bag - the same folded-up one Oriana had produced earlier, she'd given it back after getting their swim clothes - and he didn't want it to come up wet when he did so.

Meanwhile, the otters' attention was all on Lissa.


----------



## Universe (Feb 15, 2022)

*I teleported back to the pool then ate some more hotdogs* “yum”


----------



## Universe (Feb 16, 2022)

“So what did I miss?”


----------



## Mambi (Feb 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Its okay little one. Without you we would have died earlier. Mambi chose you for a reason or you are a random victim. Here take this. _He awkwardly pulls out a ring. _It renders its user nearly omnipotent while wearing it, no harm will come to you while you have it equipped. Just be careful because if you wear it too long you will go insane, proclaim yourself a deity and try to kill everyone. However I will not let that happen. _He extends the ring to Raul, its surface filled with dark runes that whispered to Raul._


_
<he bunny takes the ring and holds it tightly while looking up at you through his covered head, trying to ignore the call of the ring in his mind> _I don't...I mean, this will help me? I guess I'll try it but going insane is pretty common around these parts, so watch me closely, ok? You're sure this is ok? Really? Ok...here goes! 
_
<he cautiously slips the ring over his finger, a surge of energy flowing through his fur as he gasps slightly. Overcome with excitement he stands up and instantly trips the blade again...this time having it bounce off his body and shatter. Smiling widely, he jumps up and whoops, all traces of fear and timidness suddenly gone...maybe too quickly you note> _

WOOHOO, this ring is *awesome!*!! Those traps don't stand a chance against us now that I have this power in me! Come on, I'll lead you through this deathtrap! Bring it on! _<he hops ahead of you and you hear another trap trigger with the shattering of metal and stone as the bunny laughs louder_> ALL CLEAR, COME ON SLOWPOKE! You got a scepter-thingie to retrieve, though with this ring, why would you need it? Can I keep this when we're done?


----------



## Mambi (Feb 16, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius's heart was racing as his crest feathers stood up on his head.>_
> "Oh, I'd love to."  _<He laughed nervously, holding Aurora closely, as a saxophone played a slow, soft tune.>
> 
> <They swayed together in the darkened dance hall and Marius quietly sang to the music...>_
> ...



_<the bunny holds you tightly in her arms, as if you never let you go> _That was beautiful_,_ thank you! Did you write that? You have a poet's soul it seems as...

_<she stops as the odd-looking bunny arrives. Distracted, she tilts her head in confusion>_ Lucien? Are you in distress?



Marius Merganser said:


> _<The duck turned to look with a bit of surprise.>_
> "Lucien? Woah, first day with the paws or did you have a few sips on the way over here?"  _<He forced a bit of a chuckle, not really noticing anything odd about the rabbit as he scanned the floor for pieces of broken glass.>_
> 
> "Not to worry, we'll get that cleaned up.  Careful where you step now. Might want to get a broom..."
> ...


_
<the bunny watches from her safe spot with confusion, as Lucien just accessed the freezer unit with his identification code. Closing her eyes, she scans the kitchen and confirms that Lucien in currently inside the freezer retrieving some ice. She is about to say something when she gets distracted by the firefly that's been following them this whole time.>_



Marius Merganser said:


> "Uh, huh." _<Marius processed what he just saw.>_
> 
> "OH! Is someone shooting a bad horror movie today?"  _<Marius asked anyone within earshot.>_  "I think your shoddy prop is falling apart. Hey, wait a minute..."
> _<A look of pure panic washed over the duck's face much to the delight of Pierre and Inkwell.>_
> ...


_
<from the sauna, Pierre and Inkwell laugh harder as the duck tries to understand what's happening> Inkwell_, this is beautiful! Priceless!!! Thank you for this idea, it's working out great!!! Hold on though, Aurora's starting to figure things out and we still need Lucien to see._ <he presses a button on a console and the holobuunny shimmers into view> _

Greeting and welcome, how...

_<he interrupts quickly>_ Sorry to interrupt but this is urgent. You probably figured out that this isn't really Lucien on the screen. Can you patch the real him into a console matching the transmitting frequency of this flying device? He really needs to see this!!! Oh, and please don't reveal that you know it's not him in the room to Marius? It's a joke we're playing on him and I don't want to give it away right away. I promise it's not harmful to him or "you" at all. Play along please? It's funny!_ <he laughs more as he gently pokes you

<the holobunny blinks twice and nods>_ The firefly is a transmitter? That explains a lot, as does the fact Lucien is in the kitchen and directly in front of me in the dance floor. Thank you for that, and I will comply. Communicating with Lucien now and relaying instructions. 

_<she shimmers and disappears as you see in the display image from the firefly the physibunny turn directly to the "camera" and wink deliberately slowly> _


----------



## Mambi (Feb 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I came into the room about to warn him that that was a nano swarm*



_<the physical bunny sees you enter and places her finger to her lips, signaling not to tell>_


----------



## Universe (Feb 16, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the physical bunny sees you enter and places her finger to her lips, signaling not to tell>_


*I ignored her then looked right at the “firefly” and gave a knowing smile*


----------



## Mambi (Feb 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi swam out of the pool and made his way to the drying pads.  He was going to have to get something out of his bag - the same folded-up one Oriana had produced earlier, she'd given it back after getting their swim clothes - and he didn't want it to come up wet when he did so.
> 
> Meanwhile, the otters' attention was all on Lissa.



_<as you step onto the pad, an amber light shines on you, as you feel the water on you separate from your body and float in the air, collecting into a growing ball. The ball floats upwards and disperses into the machine as you look over at the otters entranced by their new friends. The little ones wave their paws turning the water tentacle into a snake and one of the larger raccoons walks over to a sauna as the other larger raccoon calls over to you from his bench> _

Quite the pair, aren't they? They've got some natural skills for sure. My name's Kal, and I'm the brother of those 2 imps. <_chuckle_> I take it the otters are with you?


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 16, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<from the sauna, Pierre and Inkwell laugh harder as the duck tries to understand what's happening> Inkwell_, this is beautiful! Priceless!!! Thank you for this idea, it's working out great!!! Hold on though, Aurora's starting to figure things out and we still need Lucien to see._ <he presses a button on a console and the holobuunny shimmers into view> _
> 
> Greeting and welcome, how...
> 
> ...



Inkwell huffs, crossing his arms and glowering at the display in front of them, clearly displeased with Marius' disregard for his obvious work of grotesque art. He glanced at Pierre to see how frustrated he likely was- only to see him laughing! The little punk was laughing at him!

He paused. "Working great? What do you mean, it's an absolute failure! That mindless mallard thinks he's messing around with some shoddy prop!" Inkwell huffed.

"We're going to have to get physical." He added, ready to flip the virtual switch. "Teach that avian not to scoff at a threatening organism!"

Then again... his new compatriot did seem to be pleased with the outcome. Perhaps playing along wouldn't be... too terrible of an idea. It didn't have to be violent... yet...



Marius Merganser said:


> "Hey! What's the big id..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As Marius was trying to be polite, part of Lucien's face simply... fell off, revealing the what looked like part of Marius' own bloody twisted face beneath. The monster paused and bent over to try and pick it back up.

"Oh- sorry-" Lucian apologized, stumbling forward a little as he tried to bend over, bumping into Marius and transferring a thick viscous slime from the point of contact.

A few giant maggots squirmed and squeezed out of some of Lucien's holes and fell to the floor, wriggling towards the duck.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 16, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> Yeah. Ah know him. He's one'a them time lord pricks who refused t' do anythin' when I told him an entire reality had just up an' disappeared! In fact, not only did he do nothin, but he sent an entire security team after me t' try an' 'bring me in for questioning'. Whatever that was supposed to entail!!! Nabbed his cool laser sword thingy though on the way out, so at least I had that going for me."





Mambi said:


> Questioning? Sheesh, it's reality, not like you did anything wrong. Time travellers always have the same problem...they can only envision *one* way for history to play out...theirs. The one they remember. That's the one they always choose as *the* reality, so the second something goes wibbily, out come the laser swords! nice job nabbing one by the way, they're tricky to get out of their clutches. <_he smirks knowingly>_ He's warped in the sub-caverns now, so best guess is he'll be a while. If he asks I'll tell him I never saw ya. Oh, and if you want, I can have Aurora hook you up with some...er..."more stable" holographic camouflage? Just offering. _<he smiles as he sees the sparks and shmmers from your cloaking device> _



_<the cat tilts his head and looks at you inquisitively_> By the way, he was looking in the caverns downstairs for something called the "Staff of Lanren", ever hear of it, and should I be concerned? You deal with world-ending trinkets all the time! <_he chuckles and presses a purple button on a console>_ Aurora, can you replay what he said about that staff earlier before he and Raul went down there?
_
<an image of the cat and the baron appears on the display as the speakers echo his words from earlier>_ "_Behold Lanren and his staff. Poised to remake infinity. Slain by cruel empire. Carried by the faithful and lain in the caverns of Ehlano Praenon, on the world of Jintoro." _We believe that Lanren was in possesion of a staff that would let him go back to the Big Bang, prevent it from ever happening, and remake the universe in the Proximans own image.

Thank you Aurora_. <as the display goes back to black, the cat shakes his head> _It sounds pretty powerful, but I didn't even know it was there. What about you, any insights?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 16, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny holds you tightly in her arms, as if you never let you go> _That was beautiful_,_ thank you! Did you write that?



"It's from a different Broadway show." _<Marius admitted with a shrug.>_




Silverthunder said:


> As Marius was trying to be polite, part of Lucien's face simply... fell off, revealing the what looked like part of Marius' own bloody twisted face beneath. The monster paused and bent over to try and pick it back up.
> 
> "Oh- sorry-" Lucian apologized, stumbling forward a little as he tried to bend over, bumping into Marius and transferring a thick viscous slime from the point of contact.
> 
> A few giant maggots squirmed and squeezed out of some of Lucien's holes and fell to the floor, wriggling towards the duck.



_<Perhaps a day or two earlier Marius might have been upset about the slime but now he knew he could find one of those amber lights and get instantly cleaned.>  _"No problem, my good man..."_ But realization sunk in suddenly. He stopped short and stood upright before whirling around to face the monstrosity accusingly.>_ "Hey, wait a minute!..."

"Oh, here we go!" <Pierre exclaimed enthusiastically while hopping up and down from out of sight.>

"...What kind of movie monster _*apologizes*_?!" _<Marius demanded.>  "_Can you imagine if the xenomorph queen pulled Bishop in half at the end of Aliens and it's little secondary jaws popped out and was like, 'Whoops, oh sorry'?"

_<Pierre stopped hopping up and down and looked incredulously at Inkwell.>_ "I...I guess he has a point...?"

_<Marius sighed, examining the grotesque thing that was slowly falling apart in front of him.>_ "Look, the makeup isn't bad.  A little overkill, maybe. Heh, get it?  'Over*kill*'? Anyway, hang on a second..." _<Marius reached into his jacket pocket and fished around a bit until he extracted a small bottle of glue which he tossed to the thing.>_
"Here you go."
_<Unable to catch it in time, the glue bottle partially embedded itself into the fragile skin of the thing's chest.>_ "A little crazy glue for your crazy face there. You can keep that."

_<Marius turned around and walked back over to Aurora, while the thing struggled to extract the bottle of glue, only to have the top open and the glue spill out on it's hands. The nanites were not amused by their new sticky situation.>_

"Sorry about that. I think I need to find one of those cleaning light things.  Then maybe we can dance again when they get the floor cleaned up...or....we can find somewhere less crowded to dance?"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 16, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell huffs, crossing his arms and glowering at the display in front of them, clearly displeased with Marius' disregard for his obvious work of grotesque art. He glanced at Pierre to see how frustrated he likely was- only to see him laughing! The little punk was laughing at him!
> 
> He paused. "Working great? What do you mean, it's an absolute failure! That mindless mallard thinks he's messing around with some shoddy prop!" Inkwell huffed.
> 
> ...



_<the bunny giggles more as he watches the fun>_ Well, yeah, that's true I guess, but look at his face! He's confused, disturbed a bit, primed and ready for the real horror to start! Hey, it's a start, and I'm not exactly an expert in tormenting people y'know! _<he adds under his breath> _....unlike _some_ bunnies around here it seems...



Silverthunder said:


> As Marius was trying to be polite, part of Lucien's face simply... fell off, revealing the what looked like part of Marius' own bloody twisted face beneath. The monster paused and bent over to try and pick it back up.
> 
> "Oh- sorry-" Lucian apologized, stumbling forward a little as he tried to bend over, bumping into Marius and transferring a thick viscous slime from the point of contact.
> 
> A few giant maggots squirmed and squeezed out of some of Lucien's holes and fell to the floor, wriggling towards the duck.



_<the bunny watches the display through his fingers and cringes, as several nearby guests scream out and give (@Marius Merganser ) a wide berth_> OHHH, that's nasty! I love it, nice one! That duck's gonna be so freaked when you're done. _<he presses a button and speaks into the console>_ Aurora, can you lower the sauna temperature by 5 degrees and also help out with our prank? Play along please, a small harmless falsehood would really help sell the illusion. Is that outside your programming, even if it's just for the joke? Hey Lucien, you getting all this as well?

_<a voice comes from the terminal> _Pierre? Yeah it's me, I don't know how you did this, but keep it up! Look at him squirm!! This is great!

_<as the voice chuckles more, you see from the firefly the physibunny rush to the duck> _Marius? What has happened to Lucien? Sensors are indicating a distinct loss of vitals from this bunny. Perhaps...perhaps you should consider backing away a bit? The little lifeforms approaching appear to have significant biological contamination. I-I am concerned for you. _<she turns to the firefly and winks as Pierre rolls his eyes as he whispers to himself>_ Not subtle there 'Rora, but it'll do.


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 16, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny giggles more as he watches the fun>_ Well, yeah, that's true I guess, but look at his face! He's confused, disturbed a bit, primed and ready for the real horror to start! Hey, it's a start, and I'm not exactly an expert in tormenting people y'know! _<he adds under his breath> _....unlike _some_ bunnies around here it seems...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"You and I are watching two completely different shows..." Inkwell pouted under his breath, hunched forward and ruminating on the apparent failure, as he sees it.

The situation was salvageable, but this place was far too chaotic as it was to compete with on a daily. He'd clearly been desensitized to the madness, and that was just an unfair advantage. Worse yet, he wasn't allowed to mess with his little 'lover', that was kind enough to humor them and play along. But even worse so- he was unintentionally mocking Inkwell!!

"Gah... he's too polite. Should have upped his aggression." 

It was quite unfortunate he had to keep things family friendly. A good mauling were certainly serve the purpose here. But, there were always other options...

"Yes... time for some radical restructuring..." Inkwell grumbled under his breath, pressing a few more invisible buttons with gusto and conviction!


Marius Merganser said:


> "It's from a different Broadway show." _<Marius admitted with a shrug.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Oh- th-thanks..." Lucien 2 replied, still fumbling with and genuinely trying to remove the bottle and what remained of the glue inside, struggling quite a bit with it. 

Casually though, the monster followed behind Marius, still focused on the bottle to look up at his target. While Marius was busy speaking with his companion, the walking mutant corpse's stomach and chest began to expand rapidly, bloating to an absurd degree, accompanied by a slimy squirming sloshing noise that could be heard from within. 

"M- Marius- can you- can you help me?" The monster gurgled to get the bird's attention, as it stood directly behind him mere inches from the avian. 

Without further warning, Lucian 2's belly and chest exploded in a shower of rotting viscera and fat fleshy insects, inundating everyone in a cone in front of him, but specifically covering Marius in the highest volume of the deluge of rotting scents and gut wrenching wriggliness. 

The giant maggot like insects crawled across the duck in droves, squirming across his now stained form and going straight for the mouth. Each one was a juicy puffy mass with skittering hairy legs and sinister looking pincers, with a torso like the aforementioned maggot or grub. 

Those that had missed their target immediately jumped away from any innocent people caught in the splash zone and scurried across the floor towards Marius to add to the swarm of hundreds of fist sized insects crawling up his body.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 16, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you step onto the pad, an amber light shines on you, as you feel the water on you separate from your body and float in the air, collecting into a growing ball. The ball floats upwards and disperses into the machine as you look over at the otters entranced by their new friends. The little ones wave their paws turning the water tentacle into a snake and one of the larger raccoons walks over to a sauna as the other larger raccoon calls over to you from his bench> _
> 
> Quite the pair, aren't they? They've got some natural skills for sure. My name's Kal, and I'm the brother of those 2 imps. <_chuckle_> I take it the otters are with you?


"The otters?  Yeah, they're with me.  I'm basically their adoptive father."

Firuthi brought out the bag and started rummaging through it.

"Name's Firuthi.  The pink and brown one is Oriana, the neon one is Kurt.  I brought them to this party as their first big social interaction and-"

Meanwhile, the otters were watching the pool, watching the raccoons and the water snake.  Some of Kurt's lines started to glow a little, almost subconsciously.  Firuthi quickly zipped up the bag when he saw this.

"....aw man, that's what I was afraid of happening.  Kurt!  Kurt, what did I tell you about the glowing stuff?"

"But Dad-"

"No buts!  You know how dangerous that is!"

"Aw, man."

After a few moments, the glowing stopped.  Firuthi opened up the bag again and resumed rummaging.

"Sorry, this sometimes slips.  Kurt does this kind of stuff more, but I'm actually more worried about what Oriana does."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 16, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh- th-thanks..." Lucien 2 replied, still fumbling with and genuinely trying to remove the bottle and what remained of the glue inside, struggling quite a bit with it.
> 
> Casually though, the monster followed behind Marius, still focused on the bottle to look up at his target. While Marius was busy speaking with his companion, the walking mutant corpse's stomach and chest began to expand rapidly, bloating to an absurd degree, accompanied by a slimy squirming sloshing noise that could be heard from within.
> 
> "M- Marius- can you- can you help me?" The monster gurgled to get the bird's attention, as it stood directly behind him mere inches from the avian.



_<Marius turned and rolled his eyes, mildly annoyed at the prop that was interfering with his dance.>_
"I don't want to dance with--"



Silverthunder said:


> Without further warning, Lucian 2's belly and chest exploded in a shower of rotting viscera and fat fleshy insects, inundating everyone in a cone in front of him, but specifically covering Marius in the highest volume of the deluge of rotting scents and gut wrenching wriggliness.



"--you."



Silverthunder said:


> The giant maggot like insects crawled across the duck in droves, squirming across his now stained form and going straight for the mouth. Each one was a juicy puffy mass with skittering hairy legs and sinister looking pincers, with a torso like the aforementioned maggot or grub.
> 
> Those that had missed their target immediately jumped away from any innocent people caught in the splash zone and scurried across the floor towards Marius to add to the swarm of hundreds of fist sized insects crawling up his body.



"Pardon me." _<He muttered through clenched bill to Aurora who was mostly intact since he had been standing in her path of the blast zone.  He casually took a few steps away and removed his jacket.  The thingies on the floor stopped and adjusted course to catch up to him.  He then shook his body from head to webbed-toe, flinging the mess and critters from his body which could not penetrate every duck's standard-issue liquid-proof plumage*.  He then walked back to Aurora, causing the crawling critters on the floor to stop and once again and change course to catch up.>_

"Oops. Almost forgot." _ <Marius turned around and walked back to pick up his leather jacket.  Yet again, the crawling critters stopped and turned around to follow him.  Marius shook out the jacket which he thoroughly treated for stains and water damage regularly before putting it back on. He nonchalantly flicked away one last little critter working its way up his shoulder before returning to Aurora.  This time the frustrated critters stopped and watched Marius to make sure he stayed put before once again following him.>_

"Well then. I guess it's going to take awhile to get this cleaned up. Is Lucien still on duty? He's usually clean. Maybe you can ask him if he can hurry it along before the guests start to think he's a slacker." _<Oblivious to the traumatized guests nearby, Marius said it loud enough and would likely now associate the mess with Lucien's responsibility.>_  "In the mean time, I bet we can find one of those body cleaning things on the way to the observatory?"  _<The critters caught up with Marius just as he started to walk away with a confused Aurora. Giving up the chase, they turned around and crawled back over to the pair of still-standing legs the corpse left behind, just in time for one of them to fall over on top of them.>_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 16, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<he bunny takes the ring and holds it tightly while looking up at you through his covered head, trying to ignore the call of the ring in his mind> _I don't...I mean, this will help me? I guess I'll try it but going insane is pretty common around these parts, so watch me closely, ok? You're sure this is ok? Really? Ok...here goes!
> 
> _<he cautiously slips the ring over his finger, a surge of energy flowing through his fur as he gasps slightly. Overcome with excitement he stands up and instantly trips the blade again...this time having it bounce off his body and shatter. Smiling widely, he jumps up and whoops, all traces of fear and timidness suddenly gone...maybe too quickly you note> _
> 
> WOOHOO, this ring is *awesome!*!! Those traps don't stand a chance against us now that I have this power in me! Come on, I'll lead you through this deathtrap! Bring it on! _<he hops ahead of you and you hear another trap trigger with the shattering of metal and stone as the bunny laughs louder_> ALL CLEAR, COME ON SLOWPOKE! You got a scepter-thingie to retrieve, though with this ring, why would you need it? Can I keep this when we're done?


_Ahrakas goes to his communications device. _Maran-Degu, go to my palace and get a God Killer, just in case things go south down here. _He then casually follows behind Raul deeper into the tomb._


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 16, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius turned and rolled his eyes, mildly annoyed at the prop that was interfering with his dance.>_
> "I don't want to dance with--"
> 
> 
> ...



Someone shouted in clear torment a ways down the hall. Sounded more like they'd just been defeated by a mortal enemy or something.

The insects slowly trundled back to the origin, piling over to each other. For now, it was over it seemed. Though, the guests might not have been too pleased regardless...



Mambi said:


> _<a voice comes from the terminal> _Pierre? Yeah it's me, I don't know how you did this, but keep it up! Look at him squirm!! This is great!



"GAAAAAAAH!" Inkwell shouted into the air furiously, shaking his fists menacingly, before climbing over Pierre to get to the control terminal. 

"Lucien! Report to the sauna's immediately!" He ordered furiously. "No exceptions!"


----------



## Universe (Feb 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "You and I are watching two completely different shows..." Inkwell pouted under his breath, hunched forward and ruminating on the apparent failure, as he sees it.
> 
> The situation was salvageable, but this place was far too chaotic as it was to compete with on a daily. He'd clearly been desensitized to the madness, and that was just an unfair advantage. Worse yet, he wasn't allowed to mess with his little 'lover', that was kind enough to humor them and play along. But even worse so- he was unintentionally mocking Inkwell!!
> 
> ...


*I had shielded myself with a shield of cosmic energy*


----------



## Universe (Feb 17, 2022)

“Huh I’ve seen worse”


----------



## Mambi (Feb 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The otters?  Yeah, they're with me.  I'm basically their adoptive father."
> 
> Firuthi brought out the bag and started rummaging through it.
> 
> ...



_<the raccoon smiles widely and laughs, a slight glow showing under the fur near his neck>_ Oh that's fine, have you been training them long? I've only been learning with my siblings for the past few years but we always had a natural talent I suppose. It's probably best not to push it too hard of course, but at the same time when someone has that level of power, it's best to teach control rather than suppression I've found. 

_<he giggles and waves as the little one waves back, the tentacle of water mimicking her paw as she does. He smiles and turns back to you> _They seem like they're having fun. Our natural talents leaned towards aquatic and water magic even before our bondings with the shard, so it only seemed natural to gravitate toward that line of focus I suppose. If you think that security is a concern though, I'm sure Mambi can help with that, as can his unicorn friend I saw earlier. She was quite helpful in protecting my siblings when I was...was...

_<he rubs his neck and winces> _Er, never mind that. Just don't trust cats in red dresses, ok? _<he giggles sheepishly>_ But you seem nice, truly a pleasure to meet you.


----------



## Universe (Feb 23, 2022)

*I teleported in having not even broken a sweat*


----------



## Mambi (Feb 23, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Pardon me." _<He muttered through clenched bill to Aurora who was mostly intact since he had been standing in her path of the blast zone.  He casually took a few steps away and removed his jacket.  The thingies on the floor stopped and adjusted course to catch up to him.  He then shook his body from head to webbed-toe, flinging the mess and critters from his body which could not penetrate every duck's standard-issue liquid-proof plumage*.  He then walked back to Aurora, causing the crawling critters on the floor to stop and once again and change course to catch up.>_
> 
> "Oops. Almost forgot." _ <Marius turned around and walked back to pick up his leather jacket.  Yet again, the crawling critters stopped and turned around to follow him.  Marius shook out the jacket which he thoroughly treated for stains and water damage regularly before putting it back on. He nonchalantly flicked away one last little critter working its way up his shoulder before returning to Aurora.  This time the frustrated critters stopped and watched Marius to make sure he stayed put before once again following him.>_
> 
> "Well then. I guess it's going to take awhile to get this cleaned up. Is Lucien still on duty? He's usually clean. Maybe you can ask him if he can hurry it along before the guests start to think he's a slacker." _<Oblivious to the traumatized guests nearby, Marius said it loud enough and would likely now associate the mess with Lucien's responsibility.>_  "In the mean time, I bet we can find one of those body cleaning things on the way to the observatory?"  _<The critters caught up with Marius just as he started to walk away with a confused Aurora. Giving up the chase, they turned around and crawled back over to the pair of still-standing legs the corpse left behind, just in time for one of them to fall over on top of them.>_



_<guests scream in terror and flee past you and the physibunny as they rush towards every door, horrified by the display. The bunny looks back at the quivering mass of insects and puzzles, her logic centers trying to understand her instructions. Pierre had instructed her not to reveal the nature of the deception to her precious duck, yet clearly he was not fooled for a moment anyways and that was obviously not him. It seemed apparent that her continuing silence on it was no longer necessary, however she decides to remain silent as to who was responsible, as to not interfere with any further pranks. She places her paw around the duck's strutting body and walks with you as she ignores the guests seeing they are all safe and not in danger> _

I would love to go to the observatory with you. The...body...of Lucien should be fine, I will send a bot to, er, dispose of it. <she looks quickly to the firefly and winks>

_<as we climb the stairs, we enter the observatory and you see the cat talking with Arizona the coyote-lizard hybrid (@NightmareEyes ) as the holobunny stands behind him monitoring a display showing some caves closely. She looks up and smiles before returning to her duties as the cat waves you over to him>_ 

Oh HI there! There, no chaos, no troubles, no Hydras, and no weird disruptions, just finally some stability, eh? I got that Baron timetraveling guy (@Baron Tredegar )in the caves looking for some scepter, and Arizona just got herself semi-awake. Apparently they know each other, go figure! <_shrugs> _Though, I'm sure I heard some screaming earlier from downstairs, anything I should concern myself with?

_<the bunny coldly replies> _Negative, a facsimile of a servant bunny was used to care some guests by another guest. No intended harm detected. 

Well, *that's* good to hear. <_the cat tilts his head and giggles_> Wow, I'm still getting used to...*this*! <_he waves his paw at the physibunny> _I mean, Aurora, it's you, like, really really you! Marius, you are one lucky duck, but remember Aurora, morality protocols have to be followed, even with a new body to explore! _<he winks coyly> _So, sorry, I didn't mean to hold you two lovebirds up, where abouts are you headed to? Lots to see here and I think 'Rora's transmitter should be fine for a good distance outside the walls, right? <_she nods enthusiastically_> Correct, signal connection stable. I would love to see the stars for real.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 23, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "GAAAAAAAH!" Inkwell shouted into the air furiously, shaking his fists menacingly, before climbing over Pierre to get to the control terminal.
> 
> "Lucien! Report to the sauna's immediately!" He ordered furiously. "No exceptions!"



_<you hear his side go silent, and in mere seconds, a panting bunny runs into the main doors of the sauna, dripping with sweat and breathing hard. He rests his paw against the doorway for balance and after a moment looks up as Pierre points to the screen> _

Lucien, he just left to go up to the sightseeing room, did you see his reaction to the creature?

_<the bunny with the burnt fur takes a deep breath and looks at you>_ Yeah I did, I'm sorry he wasn't fooled, that would have taught him just what he...what he did to me was...no matter, we're here to show him up so I can be strong. I can do this. I got this. _<he clears his throat and resumes> _

So mister Inkwell, what did you need me here so urgently for sir? If you're tormenting that...duck...I'm happy to help of course, but I can barely think of him without shaking sir! What can I do? <_Pierre looks at him sympathetically as you see him move to hold him gently> _


----------



## Mambi (Feb 23, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas goes to his communications device. _Maran-Degu, go to my palace and get a God Killer, just in case things go south down here. _He then casually follows behind Raul deeper into the tomb._



_<the bunny laughs hard as you round the corner. You see the scepter behind him past some fresh rubble as the bunny looks to the ring with a maniac smile. You see his ears glow and crackle with energy as he smiles and looks up with confidence, levitating slightly off the ground as he stretches his arms wide>  _

Here's your scepter, but why have that when you have this? It must be even more powerful! Maybe I should have it instead!!! Hahaha, then I could do anything! *Anything!*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 23, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the raccoon smiles widely and laughs, a slight glow showing under the fur near his neck>_ Oh that's fine, have you been training them long? I've only been learning with my siblings for the past few years but we always had a natural talent I suppose. It's probably best not to push it too hard of course, but at the same time when someone has that level of power, it's best to teach control rather than suppression I've found.
> 
> _<he giggles and waves as the little one waves back, the tentacle of water mimicking her paw as she does. He smiles and turns back to you> _They seem like they're having fun. Our natural talents leaned towards aquatic and water magic even before our bondings with the shard, so it only seemed natural to gravitate toward that line of focus I suppose. If you think that security is a concern though, I'm sure Mambi can help with that, as can his unicorn friend I saw earlier. She was quite helpful in protecting my siblings when I was...was...
> 
> _<he rubs his neck and winces> _Er, never mind that. Just don't trust cats in red dresses, ok? _<he giggles sheepishly>_ But you seem nice, truly a pleasure to meet you.


"It's, uh.... it's more the nature of their powers that worries me.  Kurt is all about illusions and hypnotism and he tends to use it subconsciously almost all the time.  Oriana.... Oriana is the reason I don't even have a freezer at home as she can pretty much animate anything that's frozen.  I'm not sure what gave me more nightmares, the freezie stick figure waking me at 2am or the chicken breast dance routine.  I'm not sure about full-on security risk, but she's more likely to fit that bill than Kurt."

The draconian shuddered.  He eventually finished rummaging through the bag and pulled out some diving sticks.

"I only adopted them recently and they were way, WAY worse about using their powers before.  Whoever made them didn't teach them anything about how the world works, or how people don't have a lot of respect for rampant magic where we come from.  And they once told me there were three more beings just like them that they wanted to bring to my house.  As much as I want to help discarded magic beings, I'm dreading that day a little."

He finally put the bag away.

"I actually have one of those powers myself.  It's... it's machine empathy to an extreme degree.  I don't like using it because I once made the mistake of reading an AI's datamind - and they retaliate much harder than flesh-and-blood types do.  If I'm too strict that's probably why.  I've seen what happens without serious control."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 23, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny laughs hard as you round the corner. You see the scepter behind him past some fresh rubble as the bunny looks to the ring with a maniac smile. You see his ears glow and crackle with energy as he smiles and looks up with confidence, levitating slightly off the ground as he stretches his arms wide>  _
> 
> Here's your scepter, but why have that when you have this? It must be even more powerful! Maybe I should have it instead!!! Hahaha, then I could do anything! *Anything!*


It only took you *FOUR MINUTES *to let the ring corrupt you. Fine I guess Ill have to do this the hard way. _He removes his helmet and then lets his cloak fall to the ground. He begins chanting under his breath and a transformation begins. Soon where a folf once stood was an entity bearing 8 feathered wings, four pairs of arms ending with taloned hands, pure white armor, and the face of a twelve eyed cat. _*YOU FOOL, YOU MAY THINK YOU ARE A GOD, BUT I AM ANU OF MESOPOTAMIA, I HAVE POWER THAT YOU COULD NOT POSSIBLY COMPREHEND.*


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 23, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<you hear his side go silent, and in mere seconds, a panting bunny runs into the main doors of the sauna, dripping with sweat and breathing hard. He rests his paw against the doorway for balance and after a moment looks up as Pierre points to the screen> _
> 
> Lucien, he just left to go up to the sightseeing room, did you see his reaction to the creature?
> 
> ...



Inkwell stood up from the bench and cleared his throat, pressing those invisible buttons again, looking at the clearly frustrated and fearful rabbit. "You remind me a lot of myself you know?"

"It's no matter Lucien." Inkwell sighed at the clear failure, his anger gone or... masked... the change sudden as was usual for him. "It seems my efforts have been for not..." 

"I... hope you two can forgive my failures..." He added dejectedly, as the air began to shimmer a familiar shimmer, a portal was beginning to form in the hallway of the saunas! "But not to worry! I've been approaching this all wrong! Here I was thinking I could solve your little avian problem, when all I needed to do, was give you lads the tools to do it..." 

"Lucien, I called you here to... well, teach you some _skills. _No more monsters, no more demons- _at least not technically_... You, Lucien, are the perfect weapon against that bird!" Inkwell cackled maniacally. 

The portal opened up, an artificially but perfect square covering the entire height of the hallway and wide enough for multiple people to march out side by side... which they did. 

Six slug rabbits poured out of the portal, lining up in a tight column across from their bench in the sauna, standing at attention like soldiers. Each one was wearing a skin tight black and white environmental suit with the egg shaped backpacks Inkwell was wearing. Similar synthetic rubber masks covered their heads and faces, with filters on either side of their faces. Last to join them was an absolutely massive slug rabbit that shook the ground as he walked, with a belly big enough to fit twelve Luciens and Pierres inside! But, it's girth and weight hid a tremendous strength evident by the giant tank it carried in its arms. The giant rabbit ogre blocked the door.

"Pierre, we are going to turn you into an absolute UNIT!" Inkwell cackled. "Forget the bird- if anything at all ever troubles you or your companions again, you will single handedly be able to deal with it..."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 24, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as we climb the stairs, we enter the observatory and you see the cat talking with Arizona the coyote-lizard hybrid (@NightmareEyes ) as the holobunny stands behind him monitoring a display showing some caves closely. She looks up and smiles before returning to her duties as the cat waves you over to him>_
> 
> Oh HI there! There, no chaos, no troubles, no Hydras, and no weird disruptions, just finally some stability, eh?



"Yeah, more or less" _<Marius said relieved.>_ "Things okay out here?"



Mambi said:


> I got that Baron timetraveling guy (@Baron Tredegar )in the caves looking for some scepter, and Arizona just got herself semi-awake. Apparently they know each other, go figure! <_shrugs>_



"Time traveler? Well, I guess if you've got unicorns, and monsters, and magic users, why not?"



Mambi said:


> Though, I'm sure I heard some screaming earlier from downstairs, anything I should concern myself with?
> 
> _<the bunny coldly replies> _Negative, a facsimile of a servant bunny was used to care some guests by another guest. No intended harm detected.



"Yeah, I think they're filming a horror movie or something." _<Marius chimed in.>_  "I don't think it's going to be very good, though." _<He leaned in and whispered.>_ "The monster looked a little dopey, but maybe they can fix him with some CG in post."



Mambi said:


> Well, *that's* good to hear. <_the cat tilts his head and giggles_> Wow, I'm still getting used to...*this*! <_he waves his paw at the physibunny> _I mean, Aurora, it's you, like, really really you! Marius, you are one lucky duck, but remember Aurora, morality protocols have to be followed, even with a new body to explore! _<he winks coyly>_



"Good, sir!" _<Marius feigned offense with much exaggeration.>_ "More intense intimate expressions of affection are reserved for private locations...which aren't easy to find around here."



Mambi said:


> So, sorry, I didn't mean to hold you two lovebirds up, where abouts are you headed to? Lots to see here and I think 'Rora's transmitter should be fine for a good distance outside the walls, right? <_she nods enthusiastically_> Correct, signal connection stable. I would love to see the stars for real.



"A little star gazing sounds nice.  Much more fun than exploding bodies."


----------



## Universe (Feb 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> It only took you *FOUR MINUTES *to let the ring corrupt you. Fine I guess Ill have to do this the hard way. _He removes his helmet and then lets his cloak fall to the ground. He begins chanting under his breath and a transformation begins. Soon where a folf once stood was an entity bearing 8 feathered wings, four pairs of arms ending with taloned hands, pure white armor, and the face of a twelve eyed cat. _*YOU FOOL, YOU MAY THINK YOU ARE A GOD, BUT I AM ANU OF MESOPOTAMIA, I HAVE POWER THAT YOU COULD NOT POSSIBLY COMPREHEND.*


*I teleported there* “WHAT IS GOING ON?!”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I teleported there* “WHAT IS GOING ON?!”


*THE RABBIT SERVANT HAS QUICKLY BEEN CORRUPTED BY AN ARTIFACT I GAVE HIM. WE NEED TO GET THAT RING OFF OF HIM THAT IS MAKING HIM IMMORTAL AND NIGH OMNIPOTENT BEFORE HE KILLS REALITY WITH THAT STAFF.*


----------



## Universe (Feb 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> *THE RABBIT SERVANT HAS QUICKLY BEEN CORRUPTED BY AN ARTIFACT I GAVE HIM. WE NEED TO GET THAT RING OFF OF HIM THAT IS MAKING HIM IMMORTAL AND NIGH OMNIPOTENT BEFORE HE KILLS REALITY WITH THAT STAFF.*


*I used my ancient magic to teleport the ring off of the rabbit’s finger and into my hand* “done” *I hadn’t even used my full powers*


----------



## Universe (Feb 24, 2022)

“What were you thinking?” *I said with ice in my voice* “this is the property of Nysir goddess of mischief you should have given it to me when you found it”


----------



## Universe (Feb 24, 2022)

*I was extremely irked*


----------



## Mambi (Feb 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It's, uh.... it's more the nature of their powers that worries me.  Kurt is all about illusions and hypnotism and he tends to use it subconsciously almost all the time.  Oriana.... Oriana is the reason I don't even have a freezer at home as she can pretty much animate anything that's frozen.  I'm not sure what gave me more nightmares, the freezie stick figure waking me at 2am or the chicken breast dance routine.  I'm not sure about full-on security risk, but she's more likely to fit that bill than Kurt."
> 
> The draconian shuddered.  He eventually finished rummaging through the bag and pulled out some diving sticks.
> 
> ...



_<the raccoon giggles despite himself and nods sympathetically>_ Ah, I can see your problem, with my siblings our powers grew as we got stronger control, but in their case they have too much power first. Yes like any parent we have to teach them to go slow. Still though, those are fascinating abilities to have! Don't worry though, we should be able to handle them here just fine in this place. Aurora should be able to see through any illusions and the nearest frozen object is the freezer in the kitchen. 

_<he laughs and points to the console>_ As for you, you'll find Aurora's pretty friendly if you just ask for what you need. Do you need a protective headband for the mind control? I saw Mambi's servants handing a few out earlier, maybe it'll help you? _<he shrugs and watches the little ones play, imagining the levels of raw talent the 2 must have> _


----------



## Mambi (Feb 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> *THE RABBIT SERVANT HAS QUICKLY BEEN CORRUPTED BY AN ARTIFACT I GAVE HIM. WE NEED TO GET THAT RING OFF OF HIM THAT IS MAKING HIM IMMORTAL AND NIGH OMNIPOTENT BEFORE HE KILLS REALITY WITH THAT STAFF.*


_
<the bunny laughs harder as raw energy radiates off him, forming a shield around him. His ears crackle and glow brighter as he yells over the chaos> _

HAHAHAHAA!!! *Finally* my fears are gone!!! I feel so *free*!!!! You'll never take this from me!!! NEVER!!! I am the bunny incarnate!!! *BOW before you new...*



Universe said:


> *I used my ancient magic to teleport the ring off of the rabbit’s finger and into my hand* “done” *I hadn’t even used my full powers*



_<without the ring, the bunny instantly loses all his power, and with a surprised look, drops to the floor with a soft thud. He shakes his head and dusts himself off while looking sheepishly at you both> _Oh! I'm just...myself again. Great. _<he sighs deeply and stares at his empty paws as a sad look passes over his face>_ 

I...I'm sorry...I don't get out much and...that felt quite exhilarating if I may be honest. I guess I lost myself there sir. That is an amazing ability you have by the way. Who are you anyway, and how did you get here? We had to pass trapped halls to arrive. How did you know where to go to meet us?

_<he turns to the baron and meekly points to the treasure>_ Ummm, so, er...your scepter? And...can I have that ring back please? <_he grins as the dragon grips it tighter> _


----------



## Mambi (Feb 24, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell stood up from the bench and cleared his throat, pressing those invisible buttons again, looking at the clearly frustrated and fearful rabbit. "You remind me a lot of myself you know?"
> 
> "It's no matter Lucien." Inkwell sighed at the clear failure, his anger gone or... masked... the change sudden as was usual for him. "It seems my efforts have been for not..."
> 
> "I... hope you two can forgive my failures..." He added dejectedly, as the air began to shimmer a familiar shimmer, a portal was beginning to form in the hallway of the saunas! "But not to worry! I've been approaching this all wrong! Here I was thinking I could solve your little avian problem, when all I needed to do, was give you lads the tools to do it..."



_<the bunny nods as he looks up to you> _It's fine, really. I appreciate the efforts but that duck...that *duck* just has a knack of causing trouble, believe me! It's not you, it's _him_...he's the one who's doing this to you! <_the other bunny rubs his fur gently as the burnt bunny starts to  shake a little> _



Silverthunder said:


> "Lucien, I called you here to... well, teach you some _skills. _No more monsters, no more demons- _at least not technically_... You, Lucien, are the perfect weapon against that bird!" Inkwell cackled maniacally.



_<he looks up surprised_> I-I am? Oh nonono, I was used as a weapon once by a malevolent AI called Hydra!!! Please, what are you planning to do to me??? 



Silverthunder said:


> The portal opened up, an artificially but perfect square covering the entire height of the hallway and wide enough for multiple people to march out side by side... which they did.
> 
> Six slug rabbits poured out of the portal, lining up in a tight column across from their bench in the sauna, standing at attention like soldiers. Each one was wearing a skin tight black and white environmental suit with the egg shaped backpacks Inkwell was wearing. Similar synthetic rubber masks covered their heads and faces, with filters on either side of their faces. Last to join them was an absolutely massive slug rabbit that shook the ground as he walked, with a belly big enough to fit twelve Luciens and Pierres inside! But, it's girth and weight hid a tremendous strength evident by the giant tank it carried in its arms. The giant rabbit ogre blocked the door.
> 
> "Pierre, we are going to turn you into an absolute UNIT!" Inkwell cackled. "Forget the bird- if anything at all ever troubles you or your companions again, you will single handedly be able to deal with it..."



_<the 2 bunnies cower lower and look at each other shocked as they barely stammer out> _BUT...but...but...he was never a physical threat, he's just, well, you've seen! He wrecks things around him, he causes problems, and he doesn't scare easily it seems but we don't need to pound him! I want to teach him a lesson but he...

_<the bunny with the burnt fur places his hand gently on the shoulder of the other bunny, startling him> _P-Pierre, let's not be hasty here. I've been burn, smashed, electrocuted, possessed twice, frozen, multiple counts of messes and frankly I'm getting sick of it. M-maybe this isn't such a bad idea after all? <_stepping towards the leather-clad rabbits, he stands firm and looks at the bunnies with a fearful look>_ 

Ok mister Inkwell...you can't hurt me more than I have been, where do we begin? _<he cracks his knuckles and winks> _


----------



## Mambi (Feb 24, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Yeah, more or less" _<Marius said relieved.>_ "Things okay out here?"



_<the cat nods and smiles widely>_ Yeah, for the first time in a while, I think they actually are. Huh! _<he claps his paws excitedly> _



Marius Merganser said:


> "Time traveler? Well, I guess if you've got unicorns, and monsters, and magic users, why not?"



_<the cat rolls his eyes and giggles>_ Yeah I know, he told me he's from some sort of time authority thingie, and then out of the blue gave me leadership over Andromeda plus some immortality and time powers, but I've been down that road and no sir ree! Already immortal and don't want the hassle of rule and worship, been there and glad to be rid of it! Anyway, no matter, point is he's down in the lower caverns with one of the servant bunnies treasure hunting for something important, but I think we're all safe here, this was for something else I gathered.



Marius Merganser said:


> "Yeah, I think they're filming a horror movie or something." _<Marius chimed in.>_  "I don't think it's going to be very good, though." _<He leaned in and whispered.>_ "The monster looked a little dopey, but maybe they can fix him with some CG in post."



_<the cat and the holobunny look at each other and tilt their head in confusion silently> _



Marius Merganser said:


> "Good, sir!" _<Marius feigned offense with much exaggeration.>_ "More intense intimate expressions of affection are reserved for private locations...which aren't easy to find around here."
> 
> "A little star gazing sounds nice.  Much more fun than exploding bodies."



_<as the cat laughs and melodramatically bows, the main doors open to the outer balcony as you and the physibunny walk outside as the holobunny waves to you and returns to her console. As the doors close silently behind you, she looks around and gasps, marvelling at the beauty of the night as the stars shine in the night sky. You see a crescent moon hanging in the air, it's reflection distorted in the water that laps against the beach near the outer walls. She stares fascinated at the building's exterior as you approach her and place your wing over her shoulders as she leans into you> _

Marius, the stars are quite beautiful, and they are really there, aren't they? I am not used to observation like this, plus this is only the second time I have seen myself in over a thousand years! This is most wonderful, thank you! _<you feel her paw wrap around your hip as she snuggles into your feathery embrace, gazing at everything with loving joy_>


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 25, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny nods as he looks up to you> _It's fine, really. I appreciate the efforts but that duck...that *duck* just has a knack of causing trouble, believe me! It's not you, it's _him_...he's the one who's doing this to you! <_the other bunny rubs his fur gently as the burnt bunny starts to  shake a little>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inkwell reached forward and placed his paws on both their shoulders' in assurance. "Come now! I'm not going to make you into a monster... I'm going to make you two into... super heroes!" 

He began to cackle maniacally again, "Bwa ha ha ha ha!" 

Inkwell looked to the last holdout. "Come, don't be so fearful. Your friend is more than willing to step up! I assure both of you, this is a long term benefit to this entire facility, and your own health and well being." 

The supervillain (for his dayjob that is) pat his first test subject on the back. "That's the spirit! Now, Twelph and Syx! Set up our field lab please. Chruck, do you have the solution?"

The rabbit ogre pulled the large tank off his back and placed it in the center of the room as Inkwell's cadre began using their glowing nanites to build various high tech consoles and displays, with tubes hooking up to the tank and wires draping across the humid sauna room. 

"I have a plan, I refer to it as Option 42." He cleared his throat and began pacing back and forth, prompting the six small rabbits in the room to stop what they were doing and pull out various sized notebooks to write down anything he said as if to take academic notes. 

"This procedure will ultimately gift our subjects with immense physical aptitude to be used in a reserve capacity at their leisure! A small spinal augment will serve as our 'seed'. When this 'seed' is triggered, it will grow to encompass the subject in a matter of seconds, expanding outward and fusing seamlessly with their central nervous systems. I saw it in an animated digital entertainment show once!" 

"Now, remove your clothes!"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 25, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat rolls his eyes and giggles>_ Yeah I know, he told me he's from some sort of time authority thingie, and then out of the blue gave me leadership over Andromeda plus some immortality and time powers, but I've been down that road and no sir ree! Already immortal and don't want the hassle of rule and worship, been there and glad to be rid of it!



_<Marius nodded.>_ "I guess being the mayor of a medium sized galaxy probably involves a lot of paperwork."



Mambi said:


> Anyway, no matter, point is he's down in the lower caverns with one of the servant bunnies treasure hunting for something important, but I think we're all safe here, this was for something else I gathered.



"Hm. I know a family of famous treasure hunters.  They would invite me along on their expeditions, but the most I ever found with my metal detector were some bottle caps and pennies."  _<The duck laughed.>_



Mambi said:


> _<as the cat laughs and melodramatically bows, the main doors open to the outer balcony as you and the physibunny walk outside as the holobunny waves to you and returns to her console. As the doors close silently behind you, she looks around and gasps, marvelling at the beauty of the night as the stars shine in the night sky. You see a crescent moon hanging in the air, it's reflection distorted in the water that laps against the beach near the outer walls. She stares fascinated at the building's exterior as you approach her and place your wing over her shoulders as she leans into you> _
> 
> Marius, the stars are quite beautiful, and they are really there, aren't they? I am not used to observation like this, plus this is only the second time I have seen myself in over a thousand years! This is most wonderful, thank you! _<you feel her paw wrap around your hip as she snuggles into your feathery embrace, gazing at everything with loving joy_>



_<Marius looked up at the sky in awe.  The light pollution back home always hid most of the stars from view, even on the clearest nights.  The Big Dipper, Orion were easy enough to find, and maybe a few other faint stars here and there, but this view was unlike any he had seen.  To think that each tiny pinpoint of light was a star at least a hundred times bigger than his entire world, of which he would ever see a fraction, was scary.  He thought about the mythical creatures he recently met, the technology he'd never understand, and the treasure-hunting time travelers who went around handing out galaxies, and couldn't help but feel exceptionally insignificant, if not a little sad.  But then he looked at Aurora and the smile on her face as she held him.  "They can keep their treasures and their magic and their galaxies!" he thought.    He had everything he wanted right here, and suddenly he felt like the biggest duck on the planet.  He looked at her and smiled.>_

"It's a beautiful view."


----------



## Universe (Feb 25, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny laughs harder as raw energy radiates off him, forming a shield around him. His ears crackle and glow brighter as he yells over the chaos> _
> 
> HAHAHAHAA!!! *Finally* my fears are gone!!! I feel so *free*!!!! You'll never take this from me!!! NEVER!!! I am the bunny incarnate!!! *BOW before you new...*
> 
> ...


“No!” *I said my eyes glowing green in warning* “as in who I am I am Universe Celestial King of all celestial dragons”


----------



## Universe (Feb 25, 2022)

“Celestial dragons whom built this place”


----------



## Universe (Feb 25, 2022)

“This was a tomb for my father king Solaris the second I had arranged for his staff of creation to be buried here with ancient celestial magic curses since I’m here they won’t activate”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 25, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the raccoon giggles despite himself and nods sympathetically>_ Ah, I can see your problem, with my siblings our powers grew as we got stronger control, but in their case they have too much power first. Yes like any parent we have to teach them to go slow. Still though, those are fascinating abilities to have! Don't worry though, we should be able to handle them here just fine in this place. Aurora should be able to see through any illusions and the nearest frozen object is the freezer in the kitchen.
> 
> _<he laughs and points to the console>_ As for you, you'll find Aurora's pretty friendly if you just ask for what you need. Do you need a protective headband for the mind control? I saw Mambi's servants handing a few out earlier, maybe it'll help you? _<he shrugs and watches the little ones play, imagining the levels of raw talent the 2 must have> _


"I may ask later.  For now, I've got something for the kids."

He whistled.  Kurt and Oriana glanced in his direction.

"I got the diving sticks.  Catch!"

The draconian threw the diving sticks towards the pool of water.  They would not all sink to the bottom, of course - the ones with lighter colors had less weight, so they'd float at a different level.

Kurt and Oriana, naturally, went right for the dark purple stick.


----------



## Universe (Feb 25, 2022)

*I mentally informed Mambi that we had what we had come for as I grabbed the scepter*


----------



## Universe (Feb 25, 2022)

*I felt power flow through me*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 25, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny laughs harder as raw energy radiates off him, forming a shield around him. His ears crackle and glow brighter as he yells over the chaos> _
> 
> HAHAHAHAA!!! *Finally* my fears are gone!!! I feel so *free*!!!! You'll never take this from me!!! NEVER!!! I am the bunny incarnate!!! *BOW before you new...*
> 
> ...


_I open a portal back to the party. _*GO RAUL, TELL PERSEUS TO GET MY GUARDS DOWN HERE, IN THE MEANTIME I SHALL DEAL WITH THIS INTERLOPER PERSONNALLY.*


Universe said:


> “Celestial dragons whom built this place”


*SO THAT IS WHAT LANREN WAS HIDING ALL THOSE BILLIONS OF YEARS AGO.*


Universe said:


> “This was a tomb for my father king Solaris the second I had arranged for his staff of creation to be buried here with ancient celestial magic curses since I’m here they won’t activate”


*LANREN WAS A CELESTIAL DRAGON? THEY WERE SUPPOSSED TO HAVE WENT EXTINCT SHORTLY AFTER THE CREATION OF THIS UNIVERSE.*


Universe said:


> *I mentally informed Mambi that we had what we had come for as I grabbed the scepter*


_My power visibly increases as a halo of light manifests around my head, seven wheels covered in eyes begin rotating around me, and fire begins coming out of my twelve eyes. _*YOUR TIME ENDED MILLENNIA AGO, WE THE TEMPORAL LORDS RULE THIS MULTIVERSE NOW. HAND ME THE SCEPTER SO THAT I MAY ENSURE IT IS SAFELY DESTROYED BEFORE IT FALLS INTO THE WRONG HANDS.*


----------



## Universe (Feb 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _I open a portal back to the party. _*GO RAUL, TELL PERSEUS TO GET MY GUARDS DOWN HERE, IN THE MEANTIME I SHALL DEAL WITH THIS INTERLOPER PERSONNALLY.
> 
> SO THAT IS WHAT LANREN WAS HIDING ALL THOSE BILLIONS OF YEARS AGO.
> 
> ...


*I started to Laugh* “this isn’t yours and you have no Jurisdiction over me so no” *My eyes glowed golden tapping into my full power*


----------



## Universe (Feb 25, 2022)

“I am a celestial god of light and truth”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I started to Laugh* “this isn’t yours and you have no Jurisdiction over me so no” *My eyes glowed golden tapping into my full power*


*I HAVE LIVED SINCE THIS UNIVERSE WAS BORN. YOU ARE A RELIC FROM BEFORE ITS EXISTENCE. I LIFTED HUMANITY OUT OF THE STONE AGE AND WAS WORSHIPPED AS AMUN RA. THAT IS MY STAFF AND I SHALL TAKE IT BY FORCE IF I HAVE TO. YOU KNOW WHAT THE RIGHT CHOICE IS.*


----------



## Universe (Feb 25, 2022)

“*I have existed since before time began your magic has no effect on me”*


----------



## Universe (Feb 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> *I HAVE LIVED SINCE THIS UNIVERSE WAS BORN. YOU ARE A RELIC FROM BEFORE ITS EXISTENCE. I LIFTED HUMANITY OUT OF THE STONE AGE AND WAS WORSHIPPED AS AMUN RA. THAT IS MY STAFF AND I SHALL TAKE IT BY FORCE IF I HAVE TO. YOU KNOW WHAT THE RIGHT CHOICE IS.*


*I laughed harder* “I was worshiped by the ancient Chinese I know all of the secrets of the universe this Staff belongs to the great god Solaris and as his great grandson I am it’s rightful owner”


----------



## Universe (Feb 25, 2022)

*I slammed the bottom of the staff on the floor and it teleported me away*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I slammed the bottom of the staff on the floor and it teleported me away*


_I release my powers and open up a communications channel to my realm. _Get my armies mustered to secure this location, get word to Lord Gelebren and the Duke of Tanis that I need backup here. A Celestial Dragon is on the loose and he has the staff.


----------



## Universe (Feb 25, 2022)

*I teleported back to the party the staff disguised with powerful celestial magic as an amulet of the symbol of Solaris around my neck*


----------



## Universe (Feb 25, 2022)

“When Will anyone use my name?”


----------



## Universe (Feb 25, 2022)

(Hold this place will you please?)


----------



## Universe (Feb 26, 2022)

(Ok I’m back)


----------



## Universe (Feb 26, 2022)

“That guy was so annoying”


----------



## Universe (Feb 26, 2022)

*I went to a panel and pressed a few buttons*


----------



## Universe (Feb 26, 2022)

“Can I have a moment to myself without having to use my powers it feels like I’ve been on the run for Centuries I JUST WANT TO BE EXCEPTED FOR WHO I AM I AM IMMORTAL BUT I DON’T WANT TO FIGHT ANYMORE! *THIS ISN’T FAIR!” **My eyes glowed green with power*


----------



## Universe (Feb 26, 2022)

*I relaxed and decided to go into the pool area*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I may ask later.  For now, I've got something for the kids."
> 
> He whistled.  Kurt and Oriana glanced in his direction.
> 
> ...


Both Kurt and Oriana grabbed the dark purple diving stick at the same time.  They rose to the surface to show it off.

At the same time, a slight chime emitted from the bag Firuthi had.  He pulled it out again and dug out a small device about the size of a tablet computer, with a casing that suggested it was meant for children.

"Now who could be messaging me at a time.... like.... this...."

Firuthi's eyes went wide.  He pressed the tablet's screen a few times.

"It's my security system.  My backyard has three otters with.... oh.  OOOHHH, wait a minute.  Kurt!  Oriana!"

"Yes, dad?"

Firuthi showed the tablet to the two otters.  "Do any of these three look familiar to you?"

"Dad?  Dad, these are the three beings we wanted you to bring in!  The orange one's Pavlin, the blue one's Fabiana, and the one with the heart around his belly button is Cooper."

Firuthi cringed.  This was the worst possible timing.

"....okay, I think I'm going to need help."

He went to the console that the raccoon had pointed out to him.  "Aurora?  Aurora, I need some assistance."  He showed the tablet screen to the console.  "Three lost siblings showed up on my property.  They're related to Kurt and Oriana, the two otters that came with me.  I need you to bring them here, to the pool, and get extra swimsuits and towels for them."

Firuthi knelt down.  He looked on the verge of tears.  "Please... for my kids' sakes I can't leave those three alone..."


----------



## Universe (Feb 27, 2022)

*I came into the pool area stressed out my powers causing the water to float up into the air*


----------



## Mambi (Feb 27, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell reached forward and placed his paws on both their shoulders' in assurance. "Come now! I'm not going to make you into a monster... I'm going to make you two into... super heroes!"
> 
> He began to cackle maniacally again, "Bwa ha ha ha ha!"


_<the 2 bunnies ook at each other and gulp hard, as second and third thoughts flood over them> _



Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell looked to the last holdout. "Come, don't be so fearful. Your friend is more than willing to step up! I assure both of you, this is a long term benefit to this entire facility, and your own health and well being."
> 
> The supervillain (for his dayjob that is) pat his first test subject on the back. "That's the spirit! Now, Twelph and Syx! Set up our field lab please. Chruck, do you have the solution?"
> 
> The rabbit ogre pulled the large tank off his back and placed it in the center of the room as Inkwell's cadre began using their glowing nanites to build various high tech consoles and displays, with tubes hooking up to the tank and wires draping across the humid sauna room.


_<the bunnies shudder as they watch the apparatus being prepared, wondering what they gt themselves up to this time> _Ummm, sir...are you sure this is safe? I mean, Aurora prefers not to manipulate DNA in her repair work and she has it all mapped flawlessly, this looks a little more...random. _<he nervously grips the paw of his fellow bunny> _



Silverthunder said:


> "I have a plan, I refer to it as Option 42." He cleared his throat and began pacing back and forth, prompting the six small rabbits in the room to stop what they were doing and pull out various sized notebooks to write down anything he said as if to take academic notes.
> 
> "This procedure will ultimately gift our subjects with immense physical aptitude to be used in a reserve capacity at their leisure! A small spinal augment will serve as our 'seed'. When this 'seed' is triggered, it will grow to encompass the subject in a matter of seconds, expanding outward and fusing seamlessly with their central nervous systems. I saw it in an animated digital entertainment show once!"
> 
> "Now, remove your clothes!"



R-Remove our...clothes? Spinal augmentations?? I don't know anymore, this sounds dangerous! Maybe I should contact Mambi and ask him? 

_<the other bunny looks at the burnt bunny and gently pushes him forwards>_ Lucien, this may do you some good and it was your idea. You go first and I'll be right here, ok? I know this newcomer seems totally insane, but is apparently a sort of a scientist himself, so I'm sure it's ok. Think of it, if this works nobody will hurt you ever again. That's a good thing, right? You got this, Bun...you got this. 
_
<the bunny pulls him into a quick reassuring hug, as he sighs deeply and starts to lift off his uniform's top. As he removes his pants and underwear, you see the display light up with the words "Morality Protocol 13-P-Gamma" and see with a shimmer a solid-black holographic opaque outline appear around the bunny as he stands nude, obscuring his body's details with a shadowy outline. He bends over to expose his back and you see him shaking through the hologram as he nervously stammers> _

Ok, now what do I do? Oooo, I hope this doesn't hurt too much, since the fur on the back's a little sensitive ever since Hydra zapped me in the infirmary...but ok, ready. Do what you need to do and let's test this out. I admit I am looking forward to showing that duck a thing or 2. So this seed, what exactly will be encompassing me and how does it work?_ <he gulps hard as you approach with some equipment and a menacing smile> _Er...you *have *done this before and *DO *know how this will work, right???


----------



## Universe (Feb 27, 2022)

“Why am I so tense?”


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunnies shudder as they watch the apparatus being prepared, wondering what they gt themselves up to this time> _Ummm, sir...are you sure this is safe? I mean, Aurora prefers not to manipulate DNA in her repair work and she has it all mapped flawlessly, this looks a little more...random. _<he nervously grips the paw of his fellow bunny>_



"Not to worry!" Inkwell replied excitedly as one of his assistants handed him a pair of long thick sterile gloves. "This particular procedure has absolutely no genetic manipulation whatsoever. Your profile will be completely identical... err, mostly. You might see a tincy bit of genetic recombination due to the nutrient bath, but such biological changes will be discarded by your body. That's a good thing! Prevents cancer!"



Mambi said:


> _<the bunny pulls him into a quick reassuring hug, as he sighs deeply and starts to lift off his uniform's top. As he removes his pants and underwear, you see the display light up with the words "Morality Protocol 13-P-Gamma" and see with a shimmer a solid-black holographic opaque outline appear around the bunny as he stands nude, obscuring his body's details with a shadowy outline. He bends over to expose his back and you see him shaking through the hologram as he nervously stammers> _
> 
> Ok, now what do I do? Oooo, I hope this doesn't hurt too much, since the fur on the back's a little sensitive ever since Hydra zapped me in the infirmary...but ok, ready. Do what you need to do and let's test this out. I admit I am looking forward to showing that duck a thing or 2. So this seed, what exactly will be encompassing me and how does it work?_ <he gulps hard as you approach with some equipment and a menacing smile> _Er...you *have *done this before and *DO *know how this will work, right???



Inkwell slid on the gloves as his cadre were finishing the lab, taking a few notes and making some adjustments on the consoles. Inkwell noticed the strange shimmering field around Lucien, chuckling a little. "Forgive my rudeness but... that is quite delightful! Does it activate when you're showering too?" 

Some of the other slug rabbits chuckled at the two rabbits' expense, seeming to quietly tease them for their nervousness and apprehension. 

"No no, quite painless my fellow lagomorph. Your 'seed' will be placed just below your epidermal layer over you C4 vertebrae, which will then grow tendrils to encompass your spinal nerve, how exciting! It will not penetrate your spinal cord. I've uhm, learned from experience not to do that... err- at any rate- the seed will interpret signals presented by your brain and transfer them to the seed's central nexus for further activity." 

"Chruck, please help our friend into the tank." Inkwell interrupted himself as he continued to explain, and the rabbit ogre not so gently snatched up Lucien. 

"A mass of flesh, muscle, and new organs will grow and wrap around you when activated, and you will essentially be piloting a meat mech!" He said, clasping his paws together excitedly. "Oh- and no, never done this procedure before. But there's a first time for everything! I anticipate a 73% success rate, if you must know. Only five percent catastrophic failure." 

Chruck then unceremoniously shoved Lucien into the tank of liquid and closed the lid. A mask shot up from below wrapping around his face like some evil spider alien to provide oxygen as a series of insect drones came up to begin working on the 'seed' on his back. 

"Pierre," Inkwell glanced back at the other rabbit as he pressed a few more buttons on one of the consoles. "What's this about Hydra and Coyote everyone keeps talking about?"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 27, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius looked up at the sky in awe.  The light pollution back home always hid most of the stars from view, even on the clearest nights.  The Big Dipper, Orion were easy enough to find, and maybe a few other faint stars here and there, but this view was unlike any he had seen.  To think that each tiny pinpoint of light was a star at least a hundred times bigger than his entire world, of which he would ever see a fraction, was scary.  He thought about the mythical creatures he recently met, the technology he'd never understand, and the treasure-hunting time travelers who went around handing out galaxies, and couldn't help but feel exceptionally insignificant, if not a little sad.  But then he looked at Aurora and the smile on her face as she held him.  "They can keep their treasures and their magic and their galaxies!" he thought.    He had everything he wanted right here, and suddenly he felt like the biggest duck on the planet.  He looked at her and smiled.>_
> 
> "It's a beautiful view."



_<the bunny cuddles more, slightly chilled in the night air but clearly cozy besides you. You can feel her shiver slightly under her fur but she does not say anything about the temperature as she nuzzles under your wing. She points to a slight rainbow effect around one of the brighter stars>_ Being outside is so much different than inside. The atmospheric distortions are altered from these optical units compared to my baseline sensors, and the effect is much crisper. I can see where...

_<she stops a moment as her gaze moves towards a hole by a toppled pole and some scattered mangled components in the sand. You see her frown slightly as you recognize that spot as where the Hydra was buried...and resurrected it would seem. She squeezes you tightly as she looks to you>_ Location and components identified. That was Hydra. It is good that he was destroyed, though my primary programming prioritizes maintaining life when possible. But he is gone now forever, again thanks to you, and we are safe. 

_<she sighs and smiles again, tenderly cooing as she holds you close. After a moment, she gently runs her fingertip along your bill and tilts her head with a grin> _

Query: If we kiss...do you feel it here as I do here? <_she points to her own soft lips as she leans closer> _


----------



## Universe (Feb 27, 2022)

*I closed my eyes and visualized the planet Solaris in my mind to calm myself down* “Never again They will never hurt my loved ones or me ever again *NEVER AGAIN”*


----------



## Mambi (Feb 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _I open a portal back to the party. _*GO RAUL, TELL PERSEUS TO GET MY GUARDS DOWN HERE, IN THE MEANTIME I SHALL DEAL WITH THIS INTERLOPER PERSONNALLY.*


_
<the bunny looks longingly at the ring in the dragon's hand as he is shoved back through the portal, plopping into the floor in the dance hall. Getting his bearings, he rushes over to the guards and tries to explain the situation, as they all pick him up and rush as a well-trained unit up the stairs and barge into the observatory. Setting the frazzled bunny down, they turn to the cat and bow respectfully as the bunny speaks up> _

Ummm, excuse me, but they are here for the Baron? Can you open a portal down there please? And...let me know if you see a glowing ring?
_
<with a confused look, the cat's eyes glow as the portal shimmer into view, with you and the scepter seen through the hole. The guards look through the hole, awaiting instructions as they witness your confrontation with the celestial dragon...>_



Baron Tredegar said:


> *SO THAT IS WHAT LANREN WAS HIDING ALL THOSE BILLIONS OF YEARS AGO.
> 
> LANREN WAS A CELESTIAL DRAGON? THEY WERE SUPPOSSED TO HAVE WENT EXTINCT SHORTLY AFTER THE CREATION OF THIS UNIVERSE.*
> 
> _My power visibly increases as a halo of light manifests around my head, seven wheels covered in eyes begin rotating around me, and fire begins coming out of my twelve eyes. _*YOUR TIME ENDED MILLENNIA AGO, WE THE TEMPORAL LORDS RULE THIS MULTIVERSE NOW. HAND ME THE SCEPTER SO THAT I MAY ENSURE IT IS SAFELY DESTROYED BEFORE IT FALLS INTO THE WRONG HANDS.*





Universe said:


> *I slammed the bottom of the staff on the floor and it teleported me away*



_<the guards peer through the portal and kneel as the lead guard calls through the hole>_ SIR? How may we serve you? What is happening? 

<the cat tilts his head and grins. I was wondering the same thing...what can we do? How serious is this problem here? <_he extends his claws reflexively>_


----------



## Universe (Feb 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny looks longingly at the ring in the dragon's hand as he is shoved back through the portal, plopping into the floor in the dance hall. Getting his bearings, he rushes over to the guards and tries to explain the situation, as they all pick him up and rush as a well-trained unit up the stairs and barge into the observatory. Setting the frazzled bunny down, they turn to the cat and bow respectfully as the bunny speaks up> _
> 
> Ummm, excuse me, but they are here for the Baron? Can you open a portal down there please? And...let me know if you see a glowing ring?
> 
> ...


*I was communicating to him telepathically that the staff was truly mine*


----------



## Universe (Feb 27, 2022)

*I had returned the ring to Nysir and she thanked me*


----------



## Mambi (Feb 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi showed the tablet to the two otters.  "Do any of these three look familiar to you?"
> 
> "Dad?  Dad, these are the three beings we wanted you to bring in!  The orange one's Pavlin, the blue one's Fabiana, and the one with the heart around his belly button is Cooper."
> 
> ...



Ummm, I hate to tell you this but.._.<as the raccoon snickered silently, the air shimmers as the transparent blue form of the holobunny appears. She smiles and stands with her paws behind her curvy back as she addresses you politely>_ I am sorry, but I do not have access to your property at this time. The portal that brought you here was due to Mambi and he is currently indisposed in the observatory. My physical limitations are to this building and its substructures so I am unable to comply with your request. However if they enter me, I shall guide and clothe them as you requested. If I may assist you further, do not hesitate to ask!

_<as she nods her head and with a shimmer disappears, the raccoon nods and grins_> ...yeah, *that*. Mambi's got the portals, not her. If it's urgent though I;'m sure we can get his attention and you can give him the spot to open the hole maybe?


----------



## Universe (Feb 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Both Kurt and Oriana grabbed the dark purple diving stick at the same time.  They rose to the surface to show it off.
> 
> At the same time, a slight chime emitted from the bag Firuthi had.  He pulled it out again and dug out a small device about the size of a tablet computer, with a casing that suggested it was meant for children.
> 
> ...


“Maybe I can help I can open portals I just need to know where to look if I know where I can just pop open a portal to bring them here”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Ummm, I hate to tell you this but.._.<as the raccoon snickered silently, the air shimmers as the transparent blue form of the holobunny appears. She smiles and stands with her paws behind her curvy back as she addresses you politely>_ I am sorry, but I do not have access to your property at this time. The portal that brought you here was due to Mambi and he is currently indisposed in the observatory. My physical limitations are to this building and its substructures so I am unable to comply with your request. However if they enter me, I shall guide and clothe them as you requested. If I may assist you further, do not hesitate to ask!
> 
> _<as she nods her head and with a shimmer disappears, the raccoon nods and grins_> ...yeah, *that*. Mambi's got the portals, not her. If it's urgent though I;'m sure we can get his attention and you can give him the spot to open the hole maybe?


Firuthi looked up at the raccoon.  "Yes, yes, this is really REALLY urgent."

He turned back to Kurt and Oriana.  "Kids, stay here in the pool area.  I'm going to go somewhere else for a bit."

"Okay!"

"You got it!"

He then stared straight at the raccoon.  "Where... is... the observatory?  Better yet, is there a faster way to contact him than just going up there?"



Universe said:


> “Maybe I can help I can open portals I just need to know where to look if I know where I can just pop open a portal to bring them here”


Firuthi glanced to Universe and then back to the raccoon.  "Or, do you know if Mambi allows for outsider portals?"


----------



## Mambi (Feb 27, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Not to worry!" Inkwell replied excitedly as one of his assistants handed him a pair of long thick sterile gloves. "This particular procedure has absolutely no genetic manipulation whatsoever. Your profile will be completely identical... err, mostly. You might see a tincy bit of genetic recombination due to the nutrient bath, but such biological changes will be discarded by your body. That's a good thing! Prevents cancer!"



_<the burnt bunny gulps nervously as the other bunny nods encouragingly_>



Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell slid on the gloves as his cadre were finishing the lab, taking a few notes and making some adjustments on the consoles. Inkwell noticed the strange shimmering field around Lucien, chuckling a little. "Forgive my rudeness but... that is quite delightful! Does it activate when you're showering too?"
> 
> Some of the other slug rabbits chuckled at the two rabbits' expense, seeming to quietly tease them for their nervousness and apprehension.



_<as the shadowed bunny reflexively crosses his paws in front of him, the other bunny explains casually>_ Oh no, unless you wish it to of course. Only kicks in when Aurora scans more than the presence of yourself. Built-in privacy mode for rowdy guests, and after a few visits to the catnip room, it happens more...frequently....than we'd like to admit unfortunately. <_he sighs an winces in memory as the other bunny shivers more> _


Silverthunder said:


> "No no, quite painless my fellow lagomorph. Your 'seed' will be placed just below your epidermal layer over you C4 vertebrae, which will then grow tendrils to encompass your spinal nerve, how exciting! It will not penetrate your spinal cord. I've uhm, learned from experience not to do that... err- at any rate- the seed will interpret signals presented by your brain and transfer them to the seed's central nexus for further activity."
> 
> "Chruck, please help our friend into the tank." Inkwell interrupted himself as he continued to explain, and the rabbit ogre not so gently snatched up Lucien.
> 
> "A mass of flesh, muscle, and new organs will grow and wrap around you when activated, and you will essentially be piloting a meat mech!" He said, clasping his paws together excitedly. "Oh- and no, never done this procedure before. But there's a first time for everything! I anticipate a 73% success rate, if you must know. Only five percent catastrophic failure."



_<the burnt bunny jumps up and screams out>_ SPINAL NERVE?? SUCCESS RATE ONLY *73?!? *Oh no-no-no, you're insane! Just hold on there, I don't consent anymore!! Pierre, help!!! *You hear me, I don't...MPPFFHFH*!!! _<his cries go unheeded as he's grabbed by the other bunnies, and Pierre watches calmly, totally fascinated by your explanation and completely ignoring his friend's panicked protests> _...Amazing, that sounds like that will help him quite a bit if it works...



Silverthunder said:


> Chruck then unceremoniously shoved Lucien into the tank of liquid and closed the lid. A mask shot up from below wrapping around his face like some evil spider alien to provide oxygen as a series of insect drones came up to begin working on the 'seed' on his back.
> 
> "Pierre," Inkwell glanced back at the other rabbit as he pressed a few more buttons on one of the consoles. "What's this about Hydra and Coyote everyone keeps talking about?"



_<bubbles rise badly from the bunny in the tank as a hose is guided into his screaming protesting mouth. You can barely hear muffled angry grunts as the bunny pounds futilely against the glass, glaring at the two of us as he tries to free himself. He starts screaming incoherently as the insects begin their work, causing Pierre to wince and look away for a moment>_

Hmmm, maybe we should have pumped in some sleep or tranquilizing gas first? Ah well, he's a tough bunny and been through worse and it's for the best...he's be fine I'm sure. So yeah, Hdra and the coyote? Well Hydra was an AI brought in by another guest, a coyote/lizard hybrid named Arizona (@NightmareEyes ) who arrived one day through the containment cube jails downstairs actually as I recall. She's the "coyote" by the way, we just call her that for short. But then Hydra took on the form of a coy_wolf_ one time before he was killed, so maybe that's the "coyote" you mean? Hmmm...


_<as he's pondering the dilemma, the insects pierce finally through the back of the suspended bunny. The insects daily-chain down a rough object with the look of a closed pine cone but much more jagged. As 2 of them hold open the wound, 3 more roughly shove the cone into place. An unearthly scream can be heard through the muffled liquid as a torrent of bubbles come from the now thrashing bunny, his eyes rolling back in agony as he convulses harder against the glass. After a few seconds, the bunny's head drops and his arms go limp as he starts to take shuddering breaths, twitching occasionally as low deep moans can be heard from the apparatus. Pierre looks up and winces hard as he makes a face and continues his thoughts> _

Ooooo, *that *looked like it stung a bit!!! Um, yeah, where was I? Right, Hydra! The coyote-lizard became good friends with Mambi but she brought with her that AI that took over Aurora for a while during an experiment and that took all of us just to get her back to normal and stay alive while she tormented Maruis completely. Then after that, she got into Lucien by some electronic brain synapse transfer and puppeted him into making the Aurora physical avatar for Marius (@Marius Merganser ), then one for himself in secret that he used to again almost kill us all. Luckily everyone worked together and we got him defeated, then in the end after yet *another* battle in the security area when he took over a training droid during his transport to the containment cubes, the coyote-hybrid snapped his neck and killed him, ending the last traces of his code...we're pretty sure. Personally, I'm still watching that avatar, things happen badly sometimes here...but that's just me!.

_<the bunny looks again at the twitching moaning bunny in the tank, as the insects work over the seeded area more and the outside assistants monitor the readings. You can see the pained expression on the face of the burnt bunny as his eyes roll into the back of his head again and again...>_ Sooo...things looking good for our friend there, sir?


----------



## Mambi (Feb 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi looked up at the raccoon.  "Yes, yes, this is really REALLY urgent."
> 
> He turned back to Kurt and Oriana.  "Kids, stay here in the pool area.  I'm going to go somewhere else for a bit."
> 
> ...


_
<the raccoon looks over at you with concern> _Well we can contact him through the consoles easily enough or Aurora, but yeah he doesn't mind outside portals as security here is top rate. Aurora can scan the newcomers as soon as they arrive, so your call. W-what makes these 3 so urgent that need you so quickly by the way?


----------



## Universe (Feb 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the raccoon looks over at you with concern> _Well we can contact him through the consoles easily enough or Aurora, but yeah he doesn't mind outside portals as security here is top rate. Aurora can scan the newcomers as soon as they arrive, so your call. W-what makes these 3 so urgent that need you so quickly by the way?


“Thank you” *I said looking fatherly*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the raccoon looks over at you with concern> _Well we can contact him through the consoles easily enough or Aurora, but yeah he doesn't mind outside portals as security here is top rate. Aurora can scan the newcomers as soon as they arrive, so your call. W-what makes these 3 so urgent that need you so quickly by the way?


"Dad, let us deal with that."

"What, Kurt?"

"Why those 3 have to be here so fast."

".....yeah.  Yeah, that's probably something you're better doing.  Explain why these 3 have to be here so fast."

Kurt, still holding the purple diving stick, and Oriana got out of the pool and approached the raccoon.  Firuthi fell back to a seated position, trying to stifle tears.

"It has to do with the way the five of us... or six of us, if my guesses about Dad are correct... came to be.  It's a long one."

"Where we come from, there's two general classes of being.  Beastbloods, and... I don't know the name of the other, but Dad calls them Essenceborn."

"Beastbloods are natural beings.  Essenceborn are manufactured from raw magic.  I don't know the whole details but there's... a lot of hatred towards Essenceborn.  They're not safe alone."

"And the circumstances of our own creation were a bit worse than most.  Dad said to us that usually, Essenceborn are created fully-formed, insides and all.  Full pulse and everything, same knowledge as expected from our body type.  Not Kurt and I, nor the three in the picture."

"Our creator left us unformed, like ghosts.  Either dumped us in a forest or created us there to begin with, I don't know.  What I do know is we started having... issues.  Couldn't eat or drink, could barely interact with a lot of the world.  We were completely hollow."

"Dad says his mere presence gave us shape, pulse, everything.  He isn't sure how it happened, as he keeps telling us he doesn't have that kind of power.  I think it's an issue with our circumstances, but Kurt is adamant it's some kind of residual magic he got that we didn't."

"Looking at the picture... it looks like the three of them are still hollow.  And look how desolate they are.  I don't want them to get either so sad they cease to be, or outright destructive."

"So we're going with what we know - get them near caring beings."

Firuthi regained his composure slightly and showed the tablet screen to Universe.  "Can you ascertain the location?"


----------



## Universe (Feb 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Dad, let us deal with that."
> 
> "What, Kurt?"
> 
> ...


“Yes I got it” *My eyes glowed green and a portal opening in the pool area*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<she stops a moment as her gaze moves towards a hole by a toppled pole and some scattered mangled components in the sand. You see her frown slightly as you recognize that spot as where the Hydra was buried...and resurrected it would seem. She squeezes you tightly as she looks to you>_ Location and components identified. That was Hydra. It is good that he was destroyed, though my primary programming prioritizes maintaining life when possible. But he is gone now forever, again thanks to you, and we are safe.



_<Marius hugged Aurora a little tighter.  He looked at the distant "grave" and sneered, believing with confidence that Hydra had been permanently bested.>_
"Well, Arizona and Mambi did most of the work..."



Mambi said:


> _<she sighs and smiles again, tenderly cooing as she holds you close. After a moment, she gently runs her fingertip along your bill and tilts her head with a grin> _
> Query: If we kiss...do you feel it here as I do here? <_she points to her own soft lips as she leans closer> _



"Wuh, I, uh..."
_<The blushing duck nodded slightly, unable to form an intelligible sentence. Inside Marius's brain, the red and white suited ducks were running around in circles screaming while alarms and red flashing lights went off all around them. Already beyond panic, paralysis was about to set in when the red-suited duck stopped in his tracks.>_

"Wait. I got this."

_<Snapping back to reality, Marius leaned in, too.>_

Since the invention of the kiss, there only have been five...no wait, six kisses, that were rated the most passionate, the more pure.  This one left them all behind.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes I got it” *My eyes glowed green and a portal opening in the pool area*


((I went back and reassigned colors.  Quoted posts are still going to show orange as Kurt, but I've updated all the originals to make his color green.  Next post I make after this one will have all the otters speaking as well as Firuthi, hopefully every color is readable.))

The three otters on the other side of the portal did not respond, at first.  Oriana went over to it.

"Hey.  Hey, Fruit Punch, can you hear me?"

"Old master's code name for the orange one.  Ugh."

The orange otter looked up, and let out a squeak.

"Come on, you said you wanted a reason before the three of you ran off.  Kurt- um, Neon and I found it.  We found something that gives us life."

The blue otter put her face up to the portal.  Her eyes went wide and she squeaked several times.  She grabbed both the orange otter and the heart-bellied otter and plunged through with them, to the poolside.... inadvertently knocking Oriana over.  She didn't seem to mind, though.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ((I went back and reassigned colors.  Quoted posts are still going to show orange as Kurt, but I've updated all the originals to make his color green.  Next post I make after this one will have all the otters speaking as well as Firuthi, hopefully every color is readable.))
> 
> The three otters on the other side of the portal did not respond, at first.  Oriana went over to it.
> 
> ...


((And now I change colors proper.))

"That was... remarkably easy."

"Neon-"

"That's Kurt now.  Kurt Impius.  And she's Oriana Abrae now, not Neopolitan."

"So we're going to have to pick names now?"

"You don't have to if you don't want to, but do you really want to go around being called Love Bug all the time?"

"....well when you put it that way...."

"I kind of don't remember much... I don't even have a basis FOR a name.  And what's this weird sensation in my chest?"

Oriana put a hand to the blue otter's chest.  "That's a pulse.  Yours is quite a bit fast if you can feel it there."

Firuthi sat up, tears starting to well up.  "Oriana, mind a proper introduction of these three?"

"Oh, right, you want to give them the names you told me.  Please, you three, let me get up and I'll introduce you to our adoptive father."

The three otters got up, allow Oriana room to stand.

"That-" Oriana pointed at Firuthi- "-is Firuthi J. Dragovic, the guy who took us in.  Been teaching us about the world too.  Firuthi, he-" she pointed at the orange otter- "-is Pavlin Regenbogen, and when we were all unformed he was trying to lead us."

"And apparently I didn't do a good job of it-"

"NONE of us did, Pavlin.  It's not your fault you weren't given enough to succeed."

"And that guy-" Kurt chimed in, pointing at a pink otter with heart-shaped marks on his knees, neck, and belly- "-is Cooper Norling."

"I like it, Ne- I mean, Kurt.  You two certainly know your stuff."

"And the blue, winter-like one is Fabiana Medina."

"And the other dragon, and the raccoon?  And the kids in the pool?  Who are they?"

"I'll let them introduce themselves.  Why don't you give your new father a hug?"

Pavlin and Cooper approached Firuthi.  Fabiana was a little more hesitant, having to be nudged by Oriana.  Firuthi gave them all a group hug, a tear finally streaming down his face.

"I'm going to need more swimsuits."


----------



## Silverthunder (Feb 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the burnt bunny gulps nervously as the other bunny nods encouragingly_>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Thwee, did you forget the anesthetic?" Inkwell sighed, looking at one of the slug rabbits, who lowered her head in embarrassment. 

"I- I don't think so sir." She replied, voice muffled by her mask. "He's probably just overreacting."

"Very well, carry on." Inkwell replied, before looking back to Pierre. "Now that all just sounds incredibly dreadful. How could you and your compatriots face such perils so often? With no augments no less! Your lives sound as if in danger on a nigh daily basis, and you're forced to deal with it in a completely underwhelming natural state!" 

He huffed at the thought of it. "Well, no more!" 

Inkwell turned back to the console and dawned a wise pleased smile. "Actually, yes! It seems the procedure is going swimmingly!"

The group chuckled a little, given Lucien was suspended in a tank of liquid. A few monitors dinged with green and blue lights, indicating success. The nanites finished up their work attaching the seed in their aggressive manner, before casually suturing the site with a rather large hook, punching it through the skin with the wire on one end to sow him back together. 

"Thwee, please administer a dopamine cortical stimulant so he thinks he had fun in there." He ordered, prompting a few more button pushes from the technician. 

The rabbit ogre stepped over to the tank just as the hatch popped open. He gently reached in, and pulled Lucien out to lay him across one of the benches. Inkwell hurried over with Pierre, snapping his fingers to wake Lucien up. 

"Lucien! Lucien! How do you feel?" He asked. 

If all went to plan, he would feel a little soar, and a little jittery. Maybe even... empowered... boldened as the seed began teasing his nervous system, making him feel like he were smaller than usual. Then again, he might also be a little angry too...

Suddenly tendrils of flesh began to sprout from Lucien's back! They wrapped around him in an instant, growing in number and volume and building upon one another to form a fleshy facsimile of another body, on top of Lucien's old body. It forced the rabbit to stand up, skin sprouting to cover the new muscles to reveal a hulking monstrous rabbit rippling with muscles and just as big as the rabbit ogre!

Lucien, in his mind altered state, grabbed Inkwell by the neck and slammed him against the floor. 

"Suc- ack- sess!" Inkwell coughed, unable to do much more. 

One of the technicians pulled out a cookie and waved it in front of the monster Lucien's face, hoping to get his attention and bring him back to a normal state.


----------



## Universe (Feb 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ((And now I change colors proper.))
> 
> "That was... remarkably easy."
> 
> ...


*I turned and my eyes went back to normal* “I am Universe S Celestial I am a celestial dragon I am 200,000,000 centuries old and have been around before time began”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I turned and my eyes went back to normal* “I am Universe S Celestial I am a celestial dragon I am 200,000,000 centuries old and have been around before time began”


Pavlin, Cooper, and Fabiana glanced at Universe.

"They, uh... they might not know what time is like yet.  I know it took me a bit before I could understand things like that."

"If they're anything like us, they'll learn quickly.  Way quicker than normal children do."  Kurt glanced at the other otters, still in the middle of their big hug with Firuthi.  "Oh yeah, you three might be wondering where you are."

Oriana addressed them.  "Near as I can tell, it's a space between worlds.  A party space.  You three will see home proper soon enough, but for now just enjoy yourselves.  ....now that I think of it, we picked the best spot to start you off."


----------



## Universe (Feb 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin, Cooper, and Fabiana glanced at Universe.
> 
> "They, uh... they might not know what time is like yet.  I know it took me a bit before I could understand things like that."
> 
> ...


*I smiled* “they remind me of my son Sol”


----------



## Universe (Feb 28, 2022)

*I got into the pool and sunk straight to the bottom as a celestial dragon I didn’t need air I started to meditate on the pool floor*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 28, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny looks longingly at the ring in the dragon's hand as he is shoved back through the portal, plopping into the floor in the dance hall. Getting his bearings, he rushes over to the guards and tries to explain the situation, as they all pick him up and rush as a well-trained unit up the stairs and barge into the observatory. Setting the frazzled bunny down, they turn to the cat and bow respectfully as the bunny speaks up> _
> 
> Ummm, excuse me, but they are here for the Baron? Can you open a portal down there please? And...let me know if you see a glowing ring?
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas composes himself. _A Celestial Dragon from before the dawn of time has the staff. The energy released when he grabbed the staff has most likely alerted the Convergence to its location. Several psychotic Temporal Lords and their forces are probably on their way as we speak. I have sent word to my allies and the rest of my forces to make their way here. We need to get that staff as soon as possible. _He then turns and points at Raul. _Raul, I like you, you are the Lord of North America now. Perseus, get this man a shield.


----------



## Universe (Feb 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas composes himself. _A Celestial Dragon from before the dawn of time has the staff. The energy released when he grabbed the staff has most likely alerted the Convergence to its location. Several psychotic Temporal Lords and their forces are probably on their way as we speak. I have sent word to my allies and the rest of my forces to make their way here. We need to get that staff as soon as possible. _He then turns and points at Raul. _Raul, I like you, you are the Lord of North America now. Perseus, get this man a shield.


*It and I were at the bottom of the pool meditating*


----------



## Universe (Feb 28, 2022)

“This staff is mine no one else can have it”


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2022)

*I finished meditating and was still able to stand on the bottom of the pool*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas composes himself. _A Celestial Dragon from before the dawn of time has the staff. The energy released when he grabbed the staff has most likely alerted the Convergence to its location. Several psychotic Temporal Lords and their forces are probably on their way as we speak. I have sent word to my allies and the rest of my forces to make their way here. We need to get that staff as soon as possible. _He then turns and points at Raul. _Raul, I like you, you are the Lord of North America now. Perseus, get this man a shield.



_<the cat looks at you confused, and presses a red button on the console>_ The "convergence" you say? Celestial dragon? Sheesh, it is malevolent? We've had our fair share of troubles of all sorts lately. Wait, never mind, I'll assume it is...ok, we got this. Aurora, if you can, alert Natasha, we might need the magical backup, but tell her not to interfere unless necessary, ok? I don't want her to get hurt or involved if I can help it, she's got her hands full already. Next locate this dragon and identify the staff as best you can please. I'd like to know what we're dealing with. 

_<As the holobunny shimmers into existence, the small bunny goes to one of your guards who's trying to find a shield small enough for him to handle.> _Certainly Mambi. Celestial dragon designate "universe (@Universe ) identified, location is main pool near bench 2, currently accompanying several otters and Kal the raccoon. No apparent cause for alarm at this time, all sensors show clear and no indications of distress. The staff he is holding appears to be a composite of copper ferrite and wood fibers with several metallic ordainment. No energy signatures detected, it appears inert and non-threating. Stress-fracure and carbon-dating analysis shows...

_<the cat holds his paw up and shakes his head>_ Thanks for finding him but nope, sorry Aurora, I know you can't detect magic so no offense but I'll get a second opinion on that staff. Yo Baron, got any more info to work with? How much danger are the guests in if I stage a direct attack to get the staff? We can lock down the place to quantum teleportations, Aurora can cast illusions to confuse them, and I got a few other tricks I can pull for sure, but what do you recommend? This is your ballgame, direct or sneaky?


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks at you confused, and presses a red button on the console>_ The "convergence" you say? Celestial dragon? Sheesh, it is malevolent? We've had our fair share of troubles of all sorts lately. Wait, never mind, I'll assume it is...ok, we got this. Aurora, if you can, alert Natasha, we might need the magical backup, but tell her not to interfere unless necessary, ok? I don't want her to get hurt or involved if I can help it, she's got her hands full already. Next locate this dragon and identify the staff as best you can please. I'd like to know what we're dealing with.
> 
> _<As the holobunny shimmers into existence, the small bunny goes to one of your guards who's trying to find a shield small enough for him to handle.> _Certainly Mambi. Celestial dragon designate "universe (@Universe ) identified, location is main pool near bench 2, currently accompanying several otters and Kal the raccoon. No apparent cause for alarm at this time, all sensors show clear and no indications of distress. The staff he is holding appears to be a composite of copper ferrite and wood fibers with several metallic ordainment. No energy signatures detected, it appears inert and non-threating. Stress-fracure and carbon-dating analysis shows...
> 
> _<the cat holds his paw up and shakes his head>_ Thanks for finding him but nope, sorry Aurora, I know you can't detect magic so no offense but I'll get a second opinion on that staff. Yo Baron, got any more info to work with? How much danger are the guests in if I stage a direct attack to get the staff? We can lock down the place to quantum teleportations, Aurora can cast illusions to confuse them, and I got a few other tricks I can pull for sure, but what do you recommend? This is your ballgame, direct or sneaky?


*I heard this and started to panic* “no no not again! All I wanted was the staff it was the only way home for me NO!” *I paused and took a deep breath to calm down*


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I heard this and started to panic* “no no not again! All I wanted was the staff it was the only way home for me NO!” *I paused and took a deep breath to calm down*


“Ok alpha engage escape plan beta”


----------



## Mambi (Mar 1, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Wuh, I, uh..."
> _<The blushing duck nodded slightly, unable to form an intelligible sentence. Inside Marius's brain, the red and white suited ducks were running around in circles screaming while alarms and red flashing lights went off all around them. Already beyond panic, paralysis was about to set in when the red-suited duck stopped in his tracks.>_
> 
> "Wait. I got this."
> ...



_<as she leans in to kiss you more, she stops a moment and pauses, processing what is happening inside the room from herself. As she peeks through the glass at the cat and the baron conversing with her holographic self, she blinks and looks back at you passionately as she sees you noticing the distraction. With a sly grin, she moves beside you and places her arm more around you, rotating you both away from the room and back towards the water. She closes her eyes and stiffens for a few seconds, then just as quickly returns to normal, snuggling into you again as she smiles oddly> _

Marius, I am sorry for that, but I have temporarily disconnected myself from my core systems, and I would like to remain here a while longer if we can? I can be alerted if required for anything and this allows each of me to focus on our respective goals. Let us enjoy each other's company and not concern ourselves with anything inside me for the moment. It is very nice to be truly alone with you...in this beautiful place...actually *holding *you...it feels wonderful...<_she leans in and tenderly kisses you as she gently caresses your cheeks and bill with closed eyes>_


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2022)

*I took flight shooting out to the pool and freezing time completely except for Alpha I ran down the hall to the garden*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The rabbit ogre stepped over to the tank just as the hatch popped open. He gently reached in, and pulled Lucien out to lay him across one of the benches. Inkwell hurried over with Pierre, snapping his fingers to wake Lucien up.
> 
> "Lucien! Lucien! How do you feel?" He asked.
> 
> ...



_<the flesh rabbit watches the cookie contemptuously and glares down at you as he squeezes harder on your throat. As your slug rabbits run frantic trying to distract the hulking creature, the bunny Pierre runs in front of him, waving his arms and jumping up and down> _

Lucien! NO! It's me, Pierre!!! Stop, remember who you are!!! He doesn't deserve this!!! Well, maybe a little I admit I'll give you that, but that's not the point!! Please, relax! Listen to me, Marius is your foe, not this rabbit! Take a moment and relax, you need to...UGH!!! 

_<with a single motion, the hulking bunny picks you up off the floor and throws you into Pierre, knocking both of you against the back wall of the sauna with a soft thud. As he pants in place, several slug rabbits try to tackle him uselessly. The bunny shakes his head and stares at the new flesh bunny closely...noticing a lot of  liquid on his new skin. Liquid from the tank, no, sweat. Much more than everyone else! Of course!!! His eyes shoot open as he dives towards the console and pressing a button, screams into it quickly> _

Aurora, quick, raise the temperature of this sauna by 82% in quadrant 3 and 4 only, hurry!

_<as a reddish glow bathes half the room only, you see the bunny start to pant as sweat pours from his fleshy mass. His legs start to quiver as he pants harder and after a moment he falls to the floor on all fours, falling to his back as the mass retreats, leaving only the drenched burnt bunny behind. The slug rabbits pull him into the cooler area of the sauna and hold him carefully as the bunny resets the sauna controls. The rabbits bring him to some water as Pierre turns to you on the bench> _

Phew, good thing I noticed that he runs hot! Ok, it worked! Now as soon as he gets hydrated and back to normal, we can see how this new friend of his works! Oooo, this is going to be fun! Ok, according to the firefly, he's currently outside the observatory with 'Rora and they're...um, kissing? really??_ <the bunny tilts his head and shrugs> _Huh, never knew Aurora would be interested in that! Anyway, what's phase 2 Inkwell?


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2022)

“I’M OUT OF HERE” *I yelled running right out the garden time still frozen*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I took flight shooting out to the pool and freezing time completely except for Alpha I ran down the hall to the garden*


Firuthi and most of the otters did not react to Universe's time stop.  They couldn't.  They didn't even know time HAD stopped.

Only one of them noticed anything at all.  Cooper, the one with the heart patterns, heard an extremely distorted splash in the water.  He turned his head slightly, at such a glacial pace that there was no chance of spotting Universe at all in the chaos.  Every movement felt like pushing through hundreds of pounds of thick magma, a burning pressure that Cooper strained to power through.

As he turned, he noticed that no one else even reacted.  In Cooper's head, he was thinking, _How are they not noticing?  How do they not feel any of what's going on?  Do they even want to try to do something about this pressure?_

If Universe noticed Cooper's movements, the struggle would have been extremely obvious.  So would a small hint of pheromones coming from him.  Universe would have quickly realized that Cooper and his pheromones posed basically no threat to the escape.  This was more like a child learning a skill they never realized they had.


((There's actually quite a few stories where characters can move in frozen time.  And yeah, this would go off regardless of whether it's a "super speed" type or "imposed magical stop" type of time stop.))


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi and most of the otters did not react to Universe's time stop.  They couldn't.  They didn't even know time HAD stopped.
> 
> Only one of them noticed anything at all.  Cooper, the one with the heart patterns, heard an extremely distorted splash in the water.  He turned his head slightly, at such a glacial pace that there was no chance of spotting Universe at all in the chaos.  Every movement felt like pushing through hundreds of pounds of thick magma, a burning pressure that Cooper strained to power through.
> 
> ...


*I stopped turned back around went back into the pool area and unfroze time but before I did Cooper could see a look of desperation on my face and tears of diamonds falling off my snout*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I stopped turned back around went back into the pool area and unfroze time but before I did Cooper could see a look of desperation on my face and tears of diamonds falling off my snout*


As time unfroze, Firuthi, Pavlin, and Fabiana felt a tug as Cooper suddenly whiplashed in the group hug.  "Ow.  Ow ow ow ow..."

"Something wrong, Cooper?"

"What do you mean, 'is something wrong'?  Did no one else feel the air turn to liquid rock?"

"What are you even talking about?"

"What you're saying makes no sense, Cooper.  The air did not change at all."

"Okay, you two, that's enough.  I dunno what Cooper just experienced, but he definitely felt something."

"Cooper, what was it like?"

"I heard something really slow and distorted, I tried to look at it, and it was like every surface of my body was being smothered by some force.  It was like- actually, wait a bit."  Cooper glanced over at Universe.  "Universe, what's going on?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> As time unfroze, Firuthi, Pavlin, and Fabiana felt a tug as Cooper suddenly whiplashed in the group hug.  "Ow.  Ow ow ow ow..."
> 
> "Something wrong, Cooper?"
> 
> ...


*I was trying to think of someway to explain in a way that made sense* “I came to reclaim an artifact that belonged to my great grandfather the god of creation Solaris that my home planet was named after well these people are trying to take it from me and destroy it it took me years to find it I’m not going to let them destroy it but then I have a wife and son to think about and now I don’t know what to do I’m starting to get a little desperate”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was trying to think of someway to explain in a way that made sense* “I came to reclaim an artifact that belonged to my great grandfather the god of creation Solaris that my home planet was named after well these people are trying to take it from me and destroy it it took me years to find it I’m not going to let them destroy it but then I have a wife and son to think about and now I don’t know what to do I’m starting to get a little desperate”


"Did the heaviness in the air have anything to do with your attempt at securing this... artifact?"

"Again, what are you e-mmph!"

"Pavlin, that's enough, I want to hear this."

"Because I can't tell whether people are just ignoring it or whether they literally can't see what just happened.  Is it going to cause collateral damage that no one can stop?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Did the heaviness in the air have anything to do with your attempt at securing this... artifact?"
> 
> "Again, what are you e-mmph!"
> 
> ...


“I did that I needed to think to clear my head a bit” *I summoned the staff of creation to show them the artifact in question* “I froze time then realized I couldn’t just leave that would be suspicious so I came back here”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I did that I needed to think to clear my head a bit” *I summoned the staff of creation to show them the artifact in question* “I froze time then realized I couldn’t just leave that would be suspicious so I came back here”


Firuthi released the group hug.  Kurt and Oriana went to tend to his apparent headache.

"It's a staff."

"Fabiana, please don't.  Even I can spot some sort of magical pillar when I see it."

"Um, is it normal for the staff to stink like that?"

"Okay, even that one I can smell.  Cooper, please show a little respect for the dragon."

"Why do you think it's me, Fabiana?"

Oriana looked over.  "Okay, I think I know what's going on, Cooper.  Your body's sensing something wrong and trying to shield itself."

"We can address that later.  Universe, if you need to take that staff someplace safe, just do it.  Especially before Cooper stinks up the whole room with his musk trying to protect himself."

"Hey!.... hey wait a second, what was that you said about frozen time?"

"That did strike me as odd.  Universe, is 'frozen' really the best word for it?  I can do a lot with frozen things, but I didn't even notice anything at all.  It was only Cooper."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 1, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as she leans in to kiss you more, she stops a moment and pauses, processing what is happening inside the room from herself. As she peeks through the glass at the cat and the baron conversing with her holographic self, she blinks and looks back at you passionately as she sees you noticing the distraction. _



_<Still breathing heavily, he looked at her with an inquisitive raised brow.>_



Mambi said:


> _With a sly grin, she moves beside you and places her arm more around you, rotating you both away from the room and back towards the water. She closes her eyes and stiffens for a few seconds, then just as quickly returns to normal, snuggling into you again as she smiles oddly> _
> 
> Marius, I am sorry for that, but I have temporarily disconnected myself from my core systems, and I would like to remain here a while longer if we can? I can be alerted if required for anything and this allows each of me to focus on our respective goals. Let us enjoy each other's company and not concern ourselves with anything inside me for the moment. It is very nice to be truly alone with you...in this beautiful place...actually *holding *you...it feels wonderful...<_she leans in and tenderly kisses you as she gently caresses your cheeks and bill with closed eyes>_


_
<Marius figured something was up, but if Aurora didn't seem overly concerned yet, then he didn't care what it was. Until she was alerted, he was happy to will it away. This was *their* time.>_

"I wouldn't trade it for the world."  _<He leaned in close, one wing on her waist, the other holding her back. As they kissed again, the fireworks going off in his mind was bigger and brighter than all of the Independence Days and New Year's Eves combined.>_


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 1, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the flesh rabbit watches the cookie contemptuously and glares down at you as he squeezes harder on your throat. As your slug rabbits run frantic trying to distract the hulking creature, the bunny Pierre runs in front of him, waving his arms and jumping up and down> _
> 
> Lucien! NO! It's me, Pierre!!! Stop, remember who you are!!! He doesn't deserve this!!! Well, maybe a little I admit I'll give you that, but that's not the point!! Please, relax! Listen to me, Marius is your foe, not this rabbit! Take a moment and relax, you need to...UGH!!!
> 
> ...



Inkwell panted, but with a wide pleased grin plastered across his face. "Ha ha ha! Excellent thinking Pierre! He- he does run quite hot. Just like the anime, perfect!" He beamed in delight.

"Hrm... well, I was hoping he would be a bit more... in control of his new found meat suit. But it may take some time and effort. Perhaps some training in the future with your AI companion?" Inkwell paused for a moment and looked over at Pierre.

"You know, I'm quite impressed with you friend! You spot his weakness almost immediately. You would make an excellent tactical officer..." He complimented the rabbit, before walking over to Lucien.

One of the rabbits was using a device to examine Lucien while another offered him some nutrient water while the burnt rabbit tried to reorient himself. Inkwell, took that cookie from before and offered it to him.

"Are you... feeling well Lucien? It was a little rough there for a moment, but you preformed exceptionally well! Why, not even my rabbit ogre Chruck could stop you! Any pain or soreness? Several of my technicians are medical experts, I wouldn't want you walking around with any injuries. How does that spot on your back where you were burnt earlier feel?" He said in an uncharacteristically sympathetic voice.

Then again, there really was no 'characteristic' tone for Inkwell.



Mambi said:


> Phew, good thing I noticed that he runs hot! Ok, it worked! Now as soon as he gets hydrated and back to normal, we can see how this new friend of his works! Oooo, this is going to be fun! Ok, according to the firefly, he's currently outside the observatory with 'Rora and they're...um, kissing? really??_ <the bunny tilts his head and shrugs> _Huh, never knew Aurora would be interested in that! Anyway, what's phase 2 Inkwell?



"Ah! Well, actually its quite simple! First I'd like to calibrate our procedure first, perfect it a little if you will, then it's your turn!" He mused. "But our next step is to... wait for it-" 

He lowered himself in an excited manner thrusting his fists forward like a boxer. "Punch that bird in the face!"


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi released the group hug.  Kurt and Oriana went to tend to his apparent headache.
> 
> "It's a staff."
> 
> ...


“It’s the staff of creation it can do anything except destroy stuff” *I said putting the staff into my pocket dimension* “yes I can freeze time like I said I existed before time began I know how to manipulate time easily”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “It’s the staff of creation it can do anything except destroy stuff” *I said putting the staff into my pocket dimension* “yes I can freeze time like I said I existed before time began I know how to manipulate time easily”


"Geez, no wonder Cooper's having a reaction.  This is one of those really high-power artifacts."

"Cut the attitude, Pavlin. ....oh, um, what does it feel like to move through frozen time?  Is it supposed to feel like you're swimming through an active volcano?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Geez, no wonder Cooper's having a reaction.  This is one of those really high-power artifacts."
> 
> "Cut the attitude, Pavlin. ....oh, um, what does it feel like to move through frozen time?  Is it supposed to feel like you're swimming through an active volcano?"


*I raised one eyebrow* “hmm?” *I stared at them not getting the context*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I raised one eyebrow* “hmm?” *I stared at them not getting the context*


"No, seriously, there was a moment when the water moved and then everything stopped reacting to everything.  I could see a little bit, but even the act of trying to turn my head was like pushing against a lava flow, heat and all.  Then all the pressure suddenly stopped and I nearly bent all the way around because I was pushing so hard.  Was this the time freeze and if it was, what's it like on your end?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "No, seriously, there was a moment when the water moved and then everything stopped reacting to everything.  I could see a little bit, but even the act of trying to turn my head was like pushing against a lava flow, heat and all.  Then all the pressure suddenly stopped and I nearly bent all the way around because I was pushing so hard.  Was this the time freeze and if it was, what's it like on your end?"


“I could move normally everything else was frozen oh would you like to meet Alpha my AI?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I could move normally everything else was frozen oh would you like to meet Alpha my AI?”


"What's an AI?"

"He means an artificial intelligence, Cooper."

"Maybe in a bit.  Cooper, we should get you cleaned off."

"Showers are that way, Fabiana."

"I'd be interested."


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "What's an AI?"
> 
> "He means an artificial intelligence, Cooper."
> 
> ...


“Ok” *I was starting to stink badly* “what is that horrible smell?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok” *I was starting to stink badly* “what is that horrible smell?”


"It's probably the same smell as the reason I'm taking Cooper to the showers to get cleaned up.  He started stinking like this after the time freeze."

"Or during."

"Look, I'm not even sure how Cooper gets to be so special on this, all I know is we have to do something about it."


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It's probably the same smell as the reason I'm taking Cooper to the showers to get cleaned up.  He started stinking like this after the time freeze."
> 
> "Or during."
> 
> "Look, I'm not even sure how Cooper gets to be so special on this, all I know is we have to do something about it."


*I sniffed my arm* “OH P.U.IT’S ME AHHH IT SMELLS SO BAD!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sniffed my arm* “OH P.U.IT’S ME AHHH IT SMELLS SO BAD!”


"So is this just a standard of perceiving time?  To start smelling so much of body odor it smothers people?"

"Look, I have no idea."

"Man, why can't I get something like that?"

"You'll have your turn on fancy powers soon enough, Pavlin."


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "So is this just a standard of perceiving time?  To start smelling so much of body odor it smothers people?"
> 
> "Look, I have no idea."
> 
> ...


“No sorry I haven’t bathed in a few days”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “No sorry I haven’t bathed in a few days”


"Oh, that's all it is.  Okay.  Probably should get cleaned up before you run off - scent tracking is a thing after all."

"Pavlin, you go with them.  I'm going to see if we can get swimsuits for the three of you so we can get used to things in a more... orderly fashion."

"Okay, okay, I'll do it."

"Kurt, Oriana, we need to wait for those three before we go back in.  I wonder how the raccoons are taking all of this?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Oh, that's all it is.  Okay.  Probably should get cleaned up before you run off - scent tracking is a thing after all."
> 
> "Pavlin, you go with them.  I'm going to see if we can get swimsuits for the three of you so we can get used to things in a more... orderly fashion."
> 
> ...


*I teleported to the showers then used it*


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2022)

*I came out of the showers room and changed magically into my casual clothes a green t-shit and golden shorts embroidered with an emerald U on the left and right pockets*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 2, 2022)

Mambi said:


> The "convergence" you say? Celestial dragon? Sheesh, it is malevolent?


Imagine if you will everything existing at the same time. Every thing that has ever happened existing simultaneously. All realities and dimensions folded into one. Infinite versions of me and you existing at once. That is what the Convergence wants. They are Temporal Lords who after existing for billions of years have embraced the madness. I dont believe the Celestial Dragon is malevolent, however he exists from before this universe began. He is a wild card. 


Mambi said:


> _<the cat holds his paw up and shakes his head>_ Thanks for finding him but nope, sorry Aurora, I know you can't detect magic so no offense but I'll get a second opinion on that staff. Yo Baron, got any more info to work with? How much danger are the guests in if I stage a direct attack to get the staff? We can lock down the place to quantum teleportations, Aurora can cast illusions to confuse them, and I got a few other tricks I can pull for sure, but what do you recommend? This is your ballgame, direct or sneaky?


Yes we need to go into total lockdown. It will only slow down the Convergence, but it might give us time for reinforcements to arrive and for us to get the staff. Also, can someone get Raine and bring her to me? She is in danger now that the Convergence is on its way and I desire to make sure she is safe.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I teleported to the showers then used it*





Universe said:


> *I came out of the showers room and changed magically into my casual clothes a green t-shit and golden shorts embroidered with an emerald U on the left and right pockets*


Pavlin, Fabiana, and Cooper took their time in the showers and were still there by the time Universe finished.

Back in the pool area, Firuthi went back to the console.

"We're going to need swimsuits.  Three, similar style as Kurt and Oriana are wearing."

Kurt was paying no attention to Firuthi.  He addressed Oriana and it would be likely Universe overheard the question.  "Um, we saw a really high-end artifact, are we in any danger right now?"

Oriana shrugged.


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin, Fabiana, and Cooper took their time in the showers and were still there by the time Universe finished.
> 
> Back in the pool area, Firuthi went back to the console.
> 
> ...


“Not as long as I’m here” *I said* “I’m the only one who actually knows how to properly use it”


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2022)

*I realized that my powers were activating Cooper’s powers* “Oh my gosh it’s me it’s because of me celestial dragons have a powerful form of dormant magic that can be tapped into if you know how I have learned how to do that but Cooper’s body must feel this magic but he doesn’t know how to fully use it”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I realized that my powers were activating Cooper’s powers* “Oh my gosh it’s me it’s because of me celestial dragons have a powerful form of dormant magic that can be tapped into if you know how I have learned how to do that but Cooper’s body must feel this magic but he doesn’t know how to fully use it”


"That'd only be part of it.  The otters all have something, your power most likely just accelerated the process."

"I don't exactly have a conduit around here for what I can do-"

"And Firuthi warns me not to use mine recklessly."

"I'm pretty sure Pavlin and Fabiana are going to manifest something soon, regardless of whether you're here.  Though, I must say, I'm very surprised at just WHAT Cooper manifested.  Hearts usually don't indicate a defensive power."

"I actually sensed something strange about his scent.  Kind of a... quieting smell.  Was that... anti-magic?"

If it was, it was certainly a very weak manifestation.


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That'd only be part of it.  The otters all have something, your power most likely just accelerated the process."
> 
> "I don't exactly have a conduit around here for what I can do-"
> 
> ...


*It had no effect on me* “It has no effect on me interesting probably because I’m so ancient”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> *It had no effect on me* “It has no effect on me interesting probably because I’m so ancient”


"And he only just started manifesting it.  No surprises that it wouldn't affect an ancient being."

"He'd certainly be highly desired if that was really what it was."

"You thought so too, huh, Oriana?  You think he's comfortable being sent to a magic eruption event?  I have doubts he wants his ability used that way so soon."

"You did want us finding work once we were ready, Dad."

"It took me time to adjust.  He'll come around eventually."


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "And he only just started manifesting it.  No surprises that it wouldn't affect an ancient being."
> 
> "He'd certainly be highly desired if that was really what it was."
> 
> ...


“True”


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2022)

*I sighed sadly as I was thinking about my son and my wife* “Sol Nebula how am I going to come back to you?”


----------



## Mambi (Mar 4, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell panted, but with a wide pleased grin plastered across his face. "Ha ha ha! Excellent thinking Pierre! He- he does run quite hot. Just like the anime, perfect!" He beamed in delight.
> 
> "Hrm... well, I was hoping he would be a bit more... in control of his new found meat suit. But it may take some time and effort. Perhaps some training in the future with your AI companion?" Inkwell paused for a moment and looked over at Pierre.
> 
> "You know, I'm quite impressed with you friend! You spot his weakness almost immediately. You would make an excellent tactical officer..." He complimented the rabbit, before walking over to Lucien.


_
<the bunny smiles and simply shrugs_> Why thank you sir. Living in this place, you learn to be creative when chaos hits, and we get lots of practice. _<he chuckles and looks over at the recovering rabbit, internally impressed at what he saw>_ That's *quite* the augmentation he has! If only he had that when Hydra attacked him...things might have gone so differently in his life. <_sigh_>



Silverthunder said:


> One of the rabbits was using a device to examine Lucien while another offered him some nutrient water while the burnt rabbit tried to reorient himself. Inkwell, took that cookie from before and offered it to him.
> 
> "Are you... feeling well Lucien? It was a little rough there for a moment, but you preformed exceptionally well! Why, not even my rabbit ogre Chruck could stop you! Any pain or soreness? Several of my technicians are medical experts, I wouldn't want you walking around with any injuries. How does that spot on your back where you were burnt earlier feel?" He said in an uncharacteristically sympathetic voice.
> 
> Then again, there really was no 'characteristic' tone for Inkwell.



_<the burnt bunny shakes his head and glares at you>_ Pain? *PAIN???* I-I have never felt such horrors in my life, you sick...AUGHH!!! But yeah, it's better *now *thank you. _<he pats himself all over with an odd look>_ I don't seem to feel...well...fell anything anymore! It's like a weak numbness, is that normal for indestructableness or something?



Silverthunder said:


> "Ah! Well, actually its quite simple! First I'd like to calibrate our procedure first, perfect it a little if you will, then it's your turn!" He mused. "But our next step is to... wait for it-"
> 
> He lowered himself in an excited manner thrusting his fists forward like a boxer. "Punch that bird in the face!"



_<images of revenge flood through the bunny's mind, oh how he imagined ways to remind the duck of what he's been through, being ignored, zapped, ripped apart inside, and now? Now to have the ability to scare him back? To for the first time in his weak-bodied life to have the ability to defend To have some actual strength and power for himself? He looks over at his bunny friend and smiles, nodding with confidence for the first time in a long while. He presses a purple button and speaks> _

Aurora...where is the duck Marius now?

_<the display flashes to life_> Marius is currently with me on the observatory balcony. 

_<the bunny gets a gleam in his eye as he looks over at you both, the seed pulsing slightly as he grins wider>_ Thank you...we'll be right there. I'd like to see him for a moment, please have him stay there until I arrive with my friends? Do not let him leave until I get there, it's important to me. ok?

_<the display's head tilts a moment in puzzlement, then nods and disappears as the bunny starts laughing to himself...>_


----------



## Universe (Mar 4, 2022)

*I could hear everything and it was giving me a migraine* “ow why did celestial dragons have to have the best hearing in existence?”


----------



## Mambi (Mar 4, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius figured something was up, but if Aurora didn't seem overly concerned yet, then he didn't care what it was. Until she was alerted, he was happy to will it away. This was *their* time.>_
> 
> "I wouldn't trade it for the world."  _<He leaned in close, one wing on her waist, the other holding her back. As they kissed again, the fireworks going off in his mind was bigger and brighter than all of the Independence Days and New Year's Eves combined.>_


_
<the physibunny holds you close, trying to understand the feelings she's experiencing for the first time ever. She can't help but giggle in joy as she revels in your feathery touch, a sensation only dreamed of in her previous holographic form. It was one thing to envision yourself as a form, but to actually inhabit it, to feel the new boundaries of her body instead of just walls and floors? It was like a dream to her logic centers, as she started to realize that this was the sensation of love in it's purest form, the wanting to be with one who treats you well and cares for you. Kissing helped her feel closer to him, and in her new form she realizes just hat that means for organics. She now understood why they desired to be touched so often and held, loving the experience for the first real time.>

<she opens her eyes a moment and sees the holobunny standing inside the window, waving at her> _Oh! Excuse me a quick moment, I believe I want to tell myself something. 
_
<she takes a few steps towards the window and leans close as the holobunny does the same to talk to her. As they nod together, the holobunny disappears as she returns to your wing's embrace with a slight shiver>_ It is nothing important, no need to resynchronize at this time. I was just requested to ask you to remain here until Lucien arrives. It would appear he wishes to communicate something, but no further information was provided. No matter, as I wish you to remain here with me as well. 

_<she hugs you close as she gazes out again at the stars in wonder and delight> _


----------



## Universe (Mar 4, 2022)

*I wished not for the first time the I could control my superhearing*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Imagine if you will everything existing at the same time. Every thing that has ever happened existing simultaneously. All realities and dimensions folded into one. Infinite versions of me and you existing at once. That is what the Convergence wants.



_<the cat just rolls his eyes and giggles_> Sheesh, just sounds like a good batch of Catnip to me! I think we can handle it. _<he chuckles as you give him a stern look>_



Baron Tredegar said:


> They are Temporal Lords who after existing for billions of years have embraced the madness. I dont believe the Celestial Dragon is malevolent, however he exists from before this universe began. He is a wild card.
> 
> Yes we need to go into total lockdown. It will only slow down the Convergence, but it might give us time for reinforcements to arrive and for us to get the staff. Also, can someone get Raine and bring her to me? She is in danger now that the Convergence is on its way and I desire to make sure she is safe.



Raine? She's in the dining area, isn't she? _<the holobunny appears and nods, having been listening nearby>_ Ok ask someone to bring her here please. Lockdown only if required though, so far we're ok and the neutronium and gravatonium bars can be activated anytime in seconds, so let's hold that card close for now.  

Ok Baron, we'll watch the guests, you go get that staff from that dragon! Pool's down the hall, hen right through the doors with the wave symbol. I'll watch for these lords and warn you if things get weird. Well, weirder than usual anyway. Good luck!


----------



## Mambi (Mar 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin, Fabiana, and Cooper took their time in the showers and were still there by the time Universe finished.
> 
> Back in the pool area, Firuthi went back to the console.
> 
> ...



_<as the little ones came out of the pool on tentacles of water to see the commotion, the larger raccoon points to the hallway>_ There's a fabricator in the supply closet if you need to make anything from scratch, but...yeah that artifact there. Kids, stay clear of it please, I have a bad feeling about it. It looks very old and off somehow. 

Aurora, can you inform Mambi that there is an artifact here that...

_<the holobunny display interrupts_> That is not required at this time, as Mambi and his companions are currently en-route to retrieve it. Please stay here.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 4, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as the little ones came out of the pool on tentacles of water to see the commotion, the larger raccoon points to the hallway>_ There's a fabricator in the supply closet if you need to make anything from scratch, but...yeah that artifact there. Kids, stay clear of it please, I have a bad feeling about it. It looks very old and off somehow.
> 
> Aurora, can you inform Mambi that there is an artifact here that...
> 
> _<the holobunny display interrupts_> That is not required at this time, as Mambi and his companions are currently en-route to retrieve it. Please stay here.


"Got it.  Kurt, go fetch the other three.  Oriana, follow me."

Kurt went for the showers.  Firuthi then turned to the larger raccoon.

"I don't want the otters in the line of fire.  I'm not ready to lose them, I've seen how Cooper could potentially complicate matters, and I don't know if Pavlin or Fabiana will accidentally ruin things.  So I'll just be over here."

Firuthi and Oriana went for the supply closet.  About a minute or two later, Kurt emerged from the showers with the other three otters - and Cooper didn't stink like crazy.

"Follow me, you three."

Kurt led the three otters to the supply closet.  Once everyone was assembled, Firuthi began looking inside.

"Fabricator... fabricator... ah, here we go.  Let's see... three full-body swimsuits, otter-sized."

"You sure we shouldn't lead the raccoons here?"

"Kurt, if that staff was setting me off just being near it, there isn't a safe spot close to that staff.  Ease up."


----------



## Universe (Mar 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Got it.  Kurt, go fetch the other three.  Oriana, follow me."
> 
> Kurt went for the showers.  Firuthi then turned to the larger raccoon.
> 
> ...


“I can hear you and it’s not dangerous”


----------



## Universe (Mar 4, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as the little ones came out of the pool on tentacles of water to see the commotion, the larger raccoon points to the hallway>_ There's a fabricator in the supply closet if you need to make anything from scratch, but...yeah that artifact there. Kids, stay clear of it please, I have a bad feeling about it. It looks very old and off somehow.
> 
> Aurora, can you inform Mambi that there is an artifact here that...
> 
> _<the holobunny display interrupts_> That is not required at this time, as Mambi and his companions are currently en-route to retrieve it. Please stay here.


“I can hear you all celestial dragons have the best hearing in existence and what makes you think I’ll just hand this thing over it’s my only way home” *My body started glowing green defensively*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I can hear you and it’s not dangerous”


Cooper peeked his head out.  "It gives us in here little comfort hearing that from someone who's on at least a demigod level of power.  Your 'not dangerous' would easily rip many beings apart."

"See, Cooper, you get it."

"....no, Kurt. I'm being realistic here.  Running's only going to make it worse."

"How much longer on our swimsuits, Dad?  I'm tired of having to put up with this arguing already."

"Shouldn't be long."


----------



## Universe (Mar 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cooper peeked his head out.  "It gives us in here little comfort hearing that from someone who's on at least a demigod level of power.  Your 'not dangerous' would easily rip many beings apart."
> 
> "See, Cooper, you get it."
> 
> ...


*I gave him an annoyed look that said don’t push me* “I am ancient and I don’t use my powers just because I can That’s billions of years of discipline also it’s a staff of creation the one thing it can’t do is destroy”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 4, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny smiles and simply shrugs_> Why thank you sir. Living in this place, you learn to be creative when chaos hits, and we get lots of practice. _<he chuckles and looks over at the recovering rabbit, internally impressed at what he saw>_ That's *quite* the augmentation he has! If only he had that when Hydra attacked him...things might have gone so differently in his life. <_sigh_>
> 
> 
> 
> _<the burnt bunny shakes his head and glares at you>_ Pain? *PAIN???* I-I have never felt such horrors in my life, you sick...AUGHH!!! But yeah, it's better *now *thank you. _<he pats himself all over with an odd look>_ I don't seem to feel...well...fell anything anymore! It's like a weak numbness, is that normal for indestructableness or something?



"Uhm, well, actually you sho-"

"Of course it is!" Inkwell replied excitedly. "It's most likely a psychological effect of your newfound abilities. Even when you're confined within the flesh mech, you're still witnessing and experiencing all things in the outside environment! Meaning, your adrenaline is pumping through the roof no doubt. Now, to be able to control that? That is the power you feel! And the dopamine injection. That helps to."

Inkwell beamed proudly at the apparent success, soaking in the glorious praise for his ingenious long term solution for his newfound friends' troubles.




Mambi said:


> _<the bunny gets a gleam in his eye as he looks over at you both, the seed pulsing slightly as he grins wider>_ Thank you...we'll be right there. I'd like to see him for a moment, please have him stay there until I arrive with my friends? Do not let him leave until I get there, it's important to me. ok?
> 
> _<the display's head tilts a moment in puzzlement, then nods and disappears as the bunny starts laughing to himself...>_



Inkwell joins the laughter adding his own evil chuckle to the mix. "Yes, let's go see this duck in person, shall we? I'd love to witness the demise of this tormentor!" 

"Form up!" He shouted, prompting the team of slug rabbits to fall in a single file line all prim and proper. "Chruck, watch the room please? Pierre, will you be joining us or would you prefer to watch from our little command center? Chruck will keep you secure until we return if you wish."

Once that was settled, he hurried to follow Lucien to get front row seats to what was surely going to be a fantastic show.


----------



## Universe (Mar 4, 2022)

“Why is it when celestial dragons want to reclaim their relics some power hungry bad guy wants it?”


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 4, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<she opens her eyes a moment and sees the holobunny standing inside the window, waving at her> _Oh! Excuse me a quick moment, I believe I want to tell myself something.



"Of course."
_<Marius bowed, but couldn't help feeling disappointed by another interruption, however, he hid it well. He stood with his wings clasped behind his back and took a moment to catch his breath and let his heart rate slow down.  Perhaps they were getting carried away in the heat of the moment. >_



Mambi said:


> _<she takes a few steps towards the window and leans close as the holobunny does the same to talk to her. As they nod together, the holobunny disappears as she returns to your wing's embrace with a slight shiver>_ It is nothing important, no need to resynchronize at this time. I was just requested to ask you to remain here until Lucien arrives. It would appear he wishes to communicate something, but no further information was provided. No matter, as I wish you to remain here with me as well.
> 
> _<she hugs you close as she gazes out again at the stars in wonder and delight> _



_<Sensing her shiver, Marius held Aurora close.>_
"Lucien wants to see me?  I wonder what about. Well, we wouldn't be here now if it wasn't for him, even if his participation wasn't entirely consensual."
_<The duck wondered to himself if Lucien wanted him to be in the horror movie, or maybe hire him as a consultant since he clearly knew horror better than the producer. He decided he would turn down the offer since his wings were full at the moment.  He smiled at his own joke and enjoyed the view.>_


----------



## Universe (Mar 4, 2022)

*I looked lonely I just wanted to get home and this staff was the only way for me*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I gave him an annoyed look that said don’t push me* “I am ancient and I don’t use my powers just because I can That’s billions of years of discipline also it’s a staff of creation the one thing it can’t do is destroy”


"Cooper, Kurt, that's enough.  Besides, it looks like the suits are ready."

"Here, you three go ahead and put these on."

Pavlin, Cooper, and Fabiana emerged from the supply closet each carrying full-body swimsuits, finding a proper spot to get into them.  After a short time, Firuthi and the two remaining otters exited as well, returning to the pool area.

It was several minutes before the trio emerged in their new swimsuits.  Firuthi gathered all the otters together.

"Okay, kids, I think it's time we go for another swim.  This artifact business is giving me a headache."


----------



## Universe (Mar 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Cooper, Kurt, that's enough.  Besides, it looks like the suits are ready."
> 
> "Here, you three go ahead and put these on."
> 
> ...


*I sat down on the very bottom of the pool then decided to lay down on my back on the floor of the pool as I needed no air*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 4, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Ok Baron, we'll watch the guests, you go get that staff from that dragon! Pool's down the hall, hen right through the doors with the wave symbol. I'll watch for these lords and warn you if things get weird. Well, weirder than usual anyway. Good luck!


Guards, follow me! To the pool! You too Raul! _I then throw Raul Captain Americas shield. _This is yours now.


Universe said:


> *I sat down on the very bottom of the pool then decided to lay down on my back on the floor of the pool as I needed no air*


_We burst into the pool area and set up a cronar wave to prevent teleportation. I scan the area and see several otters swimming and the Celestial Dragon meditating in the pool. _Give us the staff. I dont want to harm you. The Convergence is coming and they will not hesitate to kill you and use that staff to rewrite reality. I hope we can reach an agreement diplomatically but if not, _Ahrakas draws his fathers dragonslayer rapier from its sheath, _I will resort to whatever means necessary to protect this universe.


----------



## Universe (Mar 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Guards, follow me! To the pool! You too Raul! _I then throw Raul Captain Americas shield. _This is yours now.
> 
> _We burst into the pool area and set up a cronar wave to prevent teleportation. I scan the area and see several otters swimming and the Celestial Dragon meditating in the pool. _Give us the staff. I dont want to harm you. The Convergence is coming and they will not hesitate to kill you and use that staff to rewrite reality. I hope we can reach an agreement diplomatically but if not, _Ahrakas draws his fathers dragonslayer rapier from its sheath, _I will resort to whatever means necessary to protect this universe.


“I’m immortal idiot but fine take the stupid staff” *I handed the staff to him* “what’s in it for me WHAT ABOUT MY WIFE AND KID WHOM I’LL NEVER SEE AGAIN BECAUSE OF YOU THIS STAFF WAS MY ONLY CHANCE AND *YOU BLEW IT!”*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m immortal idiot but fine take the stupid staff” *I handed the staff to him* “what’s in it for me WHAT ABOUT MY WIFE AND KID WHOM I’LL NEVER SEE AGAIN BECAUSE OF YOU THIS STAFF WAS MY ONLY CHANCE AND *YOU BLEW IT!”*


I shall do all that is within my power to help you find your family. I can arrange for you to have an audience with the High Imperator, there is nothing that he can not grant. But right now we must prepare for a fight with those who will use this staff for evil.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _We burst into the pool area and set up a cronar wave to prevent teleportation. I scan the area and see several otters swimming and the Celestial Dragon meditating in the pool. _Give us the staff. I dont want to harm you. The Convergence is coming and they will not hesitate to kill you and use that staff to rewrite reality. I hope we can reach an agreement diplomatically but if not, _Ahrakas draws his fathers dragonslayer rapier from its sheath, _I will resort to whatever means necessary to protect this universe.





Universe said:


> “I’m immortal idiot but fine take the stupid staff” *I handed the staff to him* “what’s in it for me WHAT ABOUT MY WIFE AND KID WHOM I’LL NEVER SEE AGAIN BECAUSE OF YOU THIS STAFF WAS MY ONLY CHANCE AND *YOU BLEW IT!”*





Baron Tredegar said:


> I shall do all that is within my power to help you find your family. I can arrange for you to have an audience with the High Imperator, there is nothing that he can not grant. But right now we must prepare for a fight with those who will use this staff for evil.


"Okay, is this Convergence thing going to do a full sweep or do they have a lock on the staff?  Because my kids and I are NOT ready for a fight... one just literally started manifesting abilities ten minutes ago and two of the otters don't even know what their powers are yet!  They are WOEFULLY underpowered to be dealing with reality warpers."

Firuthi sighed.

"As for you, Universe... you might want to be on the front lines."

"Hey, Dad... don't panic about them coming here.  I have an idea, I just need some kind of amplifier to do it."

".....okay, what are you thinking of doing?"

"I'm not spoiling the surprise."

"....look, whatever it is, you kids are staying with me, got it?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I shall do all that is within my power to help you find your family. I can arrange for you to have an audience with the High Imperator, there is nothing that he can not grant. But right now we must prepare for a fight with those who will use this staff for evil.


“Fine” *I cracked my knuckles* “Let’s do this I’d like to say in behalf of all celestial dragons you haven’t seen anything yet!”


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Okay, is this Convergence thing going to do a full sweep or do they have a lock on the staff?  Because my kids and I are NOT ready for a fight... one just literally started manifesting abilities ten minutes ago and two of the otters don't even know what their powers are yet!  They are WOEFULLY underpowered to be dealing with reality warpers."
> 
> Firuthi sighed.
> 
> ...


“This isn’t my first war I just don’t like fighting”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Okay, is this Convergence thing going to do a full sweep or do they have a lock on the staff?  Because my kids and I are NOT ready for a fight... one just literally started manifesting abilities ten minutes ago and two of the otters don't even know what their powers are yet!  They are WOEFULLY underpowered to be dealing with reality warpers."
> 
> Firuthi sighed.
> 
> ...


If the kid has a plan I think we should hear what hes got to say. If they're manifesting powers I can train them, Ive seen too many people be corrupted by this kind of power. 


Universe said:


> “Fine” *I cracked my knuckles* “Let’s do this I’d like to say in behalf of all celestial dragons you haven’t seen anything yet!”


Glad to have you by my side.
_A guard runs up to Ahrakas and whispers in his ear. _The entire council of the Convergence is on their way. Twenty Temporal Lords and their retinues should be here within the hour. This place is probably about to become a warzone. Luckily Ive called for reinforcements. We just gotta keep that staff out of their hands until my help arrives.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> If the kid has a plan I think we should hear what hes got to say. If they're manifesting powers I can train them, Ive seen too many people be corrupted by this kind of power.
> Glad to have you by my side.
> _A guard runs up to Ahrakas and whispers in his ear. _The entire council of the Convergence is on their way. Twenty Temporal Lords and their retinues should be here within the hour. This place is probably about to become a warzone. Luckily Ive called for reinforcements. We just gotta keep that staff out of their hands until my help arrives.


"I'd hesitate to call it a plan."

"You know what, tell us what it is, Fabiana."

"Well, when we were cleaning off Cooper's antimagic pheromones or whatever power that stink of his has, I got to thinking about how he described moving through a time freeze was like.  Said it was like pushing a ton of magma.  I.... think I can replicate that effect."

"Stopping time?"

"Absolutely not.  You know how you can feel the air when you swing your arm really fast?  With Pavlin willing to test, I was able to make the air so heavy he couldn't move.  And I can get it to work with more things than air.  You should have seen how slippery I made the floor during the cleanup - nothing could stick."

"....I don't get it."

"Wait a minute... heavier air, slippery surfaces... are you seriously telling me you've got physics manipulation powers or something?"

"Well I haven't quite learned what physics IS yet-"

"Wait, I know this!  Dad, you were talking about it when lecturing me on the misuse of my own abilities.  She can manipulate friction, including fluid friction."

"Is THAT what that is?  Look, a name won't help me, I would need to make the power a lot stronger in order to stop anything hostile.  Make it strong enough, I might be able to slow down an army.... but that's a LOT to ask of me so quickly after learning it."

"....so I'm the only one we're waiting on, huh?"

"What?"

"The only one who hasn't figured out their power yet.  I think it's sunlight-related, given how I've had this weird pull... like my body's trying to drink off of the lights and barely getting anything.  We got a sunroom or something around here?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'd hesitate to call it a plan."
> 
> "You know what, tell us what it is, Fabiana."
> 
> ...


These powers sound similar to those spoken of in a prophecy written in the beginning of time. Very curious.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> These powers sound similar to those spoken of in a prophecy written in the beginning of time. Very curious.


".....does.... does this prophecy make any mention of animated ice or hypnotic light illusions?  Because that would cover Oriana and Kurt respectively."

"While we're just spilling the beans on each other, how about that machine empathy of yours, Dad?  Y'know, like the time you just up and mind-read an AI without asking?"

"Don't remind me, Kurt.  That incident nearly caused a total breakdown of my mind."

"Hey, that's a good point, are any of these Convergence guys mechanical?  Dad might be able to outright take control of them if that's the case, especially if they don't run artificial brains."


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2022)

“I believe Alpha can help” *I said telepathically* “_that’s right I can communicate telepathically all celestial dragons can do that but I’ve had centuries of practice”_


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2022)

*I created a ball of plasma as a demonstration of one of my abilities* “I can also do this but that’s nothing close to my full power”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ".....does.... does this prophecy make any mention of animated ice or hypnotic light illusions?  Because that would cover Oriana and Kurt respectively."
> 
> "While we're just spilling the beans on each other, how about that machine empathy of yours, Dad?  Y'know, like the time you just up and mind-read an AI without asking?"
> 
> ...


Yes those abilities do correspond with the prophecy. If we survive this ordeal I will have to perform some tests, your kids may be the next Architects. I know that some of the Convergences soldiers have cybernetic implants, and that Lord Mitzelhuacuatl has a bunch of cybernetic implants that he put in after he lost his sanity.


Universe said:


> “I believe Alpha can help” *I said telepathically* “_that’s right I can communicate telepathically all celestial dragons can do that but I’ve had centuries of practice”_


Good, we need all the help we can get.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 6, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes those abilities do correspond with the prophecy. If we survive this ordeal I will have to perform some tests, your kids may be the next Architects. I know that some of the Convergences soldiers have cybernetic implants, and that Lord Mitzelhuacuatl has a bunch of cybernetic implants that he put in after he lost his sanity.
> 
> Good, we need all the help we can get.


"....kids... I'm a little scared."

"Why?  This reminding you of the Liberation War you told us about?"

"The final two days of the war, when the aberration leading the enemy forces unleashed a huge swarm of cloned troops on our home city."

"Dad, the way you talked about that war, the guy unleashed them because he was breaking down.  He sent so many it became obvious where the guy was holing up."

"And it's at least two years since then and you've seen how the city still hasn't mentally recovered from even a mere 48 hours of clone swarms."

"Okay, I have no idea what war you three are on about... but if you want to stop that kind of trauma-"

"-which it sounds like we're going to get in a very short timeframe-"

"Then let us fight.  This is the reason for war, Dad - stopping atrocities."

"I'm in, long as we figure out Pavlin's deal."

Firuthi drew in the otters for another group hug, then looked up.  "Front line, back force, you tell us where we need to go.  And tell us about this Architects thing while you're at it."


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....kids... I'm a little scared."
> 
> "Why?  This reminding you of the Liberation War you told us about?"
> 
> ...


*I grinned happy for some action*


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes those abilities do correspond with the prophecy. If we survive this ordeal I will have to perform some tests, your kids may be the next Architects. I know that some of the Convergences soldiers have cybernetic implants, and that Lord Mitzelhuacuatl has a bunch of cybernetic implants that he put in after he lost his sanity.
> 
> Good, we need all the help we can get.


“I’ve designed him to be an scout drone”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....kids... I'm a little scared."
> 
> "Why?  This reminding you of the Liberation War you told us about?"
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *I grinned happy for some action*


Lets go find Mambi and discuss a plan for defense. _Ahrakas then turns to the otters. _
The Architects are the builders of reality. They are immortal and powerful beyond even the most legendary Temporal Lords and Celestial Dragons. At the end of the cycle of the Eternal Wheel the Architects will lead a rebellion against the rulers of reality. They will destroy this reality and build a new reality in its place. The High Imperator was their mightiest champion in the last reality. I remember getting a glimpse of them when I was a child in the last reality. They were the most magnificent sight I beheld. They die when their creation is finished and the new reality is born, prophecy states that they will be reincarnated to repeat their task. Such has it always been and such as it always will be.


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2022)

*I gave him an annoyed glare*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 6, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Lets go find Mambi and discuss a plan for defense. _Ahrakas then turns to the otters. _
> The Architects are the builders of reality. They are immortal and powerful beyond even the most legendary Temporal Lords and Celestial Dragons. At the end of the cycle of the Eternal Wheel the Architects will lead a rebellion against the rulers of reality. They will destroy this reality and build a new reality in its place. The High Imperator was their mightiest champion in the last reality. I remember getting a glimpse of them when I was a child in the last reality. They were the most magnificent sight I beheld. They die when their creation is finished and the new reality is born, prophecy states that they will be reincarnated to repeat their task. Such has it always been and such as it always will be.


"Wow."

"That's kind of a big responsibility, not going to lie."

"It's strange... if we're meant to be godslayers, why has the thought never even crossed my mind?"

"Or mine, for that matter.  Is this one of those things that just happens when it needs to happen?"

"Can we not worry about the big time and just worry about what's about to happen in a matter of minutes?"

"Yeah, we kinda need to make it through this encounter first."


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2022)

*I said something rude in celestial* “I’m going to kick some evil butt”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Wow."
> 
> "That's kind of a big responsibility, not going to lie."
> 
> ...


Yes lets bring this up after the battle, also if the Convergence finds out you all are the Architects they will attempt to capture you and attempt to brainwash you into becoming their weapons.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes lets bring this up after the battle, also if the Convergence finds out you all are the Architects they will attempt to capture you and attempt to brainwash you into becoming their weapons.


"Alright then.  What's the battle plan?  The collective powers of the six of us aren't exactly meant for your typical front line..."


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2022)

“


Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes lets bring this up after the battle, also if the Convergence finds out you all are the Architects they will attempt to capture you and attempt to brainwash you into becoming their weapons.


“What if they find out I’m a celestial dragon?”


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2022)

“What if they find out about my family? I don’t want them to get hurt”


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2022)

“I’ve actually met the architects they were my teachers”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> “
> 
> “What if they find out I’m a celestial dragon?”


They will attempt to syphon your powers into them.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Alright then.  What's the battle plan?  The collective powers of the six of us aren't exactly meant for your typical front line..."


I have sent word for two other Temporal Lords to reinforce us, as well as for my forces to mobilize. We just gotta hold out until they arrive. Lets go get Mambi and formulate a defensive plan.


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> They will attempt to syphon your powers into them.
> 
> I have sent word for two other Temporal Lords to reinforce us, as well as for my forces to mobilize. We just gotta hold out until they arrive. Lets go get Mambi and formulate a defensive plan.


“That’s not going to happen I won’t allow it” *I said my energy flaring up*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I have sent word for two other Temporal Lords to reinforce us, as well as for my forces to mobilize. We just gotta hold out until they arrive. Lets go get Mambi and formulate a defensive plan.


"And while you're getting Mambi, ask about some sort of artificial sunlight.  Seriously, I'd like to join my siblings in the defense and the pool lighting isn't going to cut it."


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "And while you're getting Mambi, ask about some sort of artificial sunlight.  Seriously, I'd like to join my siblings in the defense and the pool lighting isn't going to cut it."


*I created a mini sun* “what about my family?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I created a mini sun*


The other otters, and Firuthi, shielded their eyes as the miniature sun came into being.  Pavlin, on the other hand, opened his arms wide to embrace the miniature sun's power, his eyes suddenly turning a very dark orange.

After a short time, radiance emitted from his body.

"I can feel it!  It's as if every inch of my being is the sun's raw might!  Every muscle amplified, every bone strengthened like thousands of pounds of steel!"

"HOW IS THIS NOT BURNING EVERYTHING?"

"...how indeed.  I'm siphoning a lot, but it's at such a close range that I'm surprised there's still water in the pool."

"If you're like the sun, how are you not emitting more heat than a normal being?"

"If I wanted to emit heat, Dad, I would have already.  I don't want to waste the power I have - I feel like I could amplify others with this much.  If this is what's in store for me, no wonder I thought I was the leader."

"I think we'll still need Mambi, but this is a massive game changer."


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The other otters, and Firuthi, shielded their eyes as the miniature sun came into being.  Pavlin, on the other hand, opened his arms wide to embrace the miniature sun's power, his eyes suddenly turning a very dark orange.
> 
> After a short time, radiance emitted from his body.
> 
> ...


*I made the mini sun go out* “What.About.my.Family?!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I made the mini sun go out* “What.About.my.Family?!”


Firuthi turned toward... well, the guy who'd been associating his adopted children with prophecy.  The aquatic dragon didn't fully get the whole 'Temporal Lord' thing but he wagered said lord had a better idea on celestial dragons than he did.  "You.  You know more about this dragon than I do.  You know anything about his family?"

"We don't pull off this defense, Dad, and-"

"Pavlin.  NOT.  NOW.  I know where you were going with that, you do not attempt negative talk to a grieving man of any species.  ESPECIALLY not in a crisis.  Your sun trick does not exempt you from basic etiquette, you hear me?"

"............yes, Dad."

Firuthi returned his attention to the prophet.  "Sorry about that.  Whatever training you'd consider, I hope it includes basic civility.  Now, as I was saying, our ancient dragon here.  Is there anything you can do regarding his family?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi turned toward... well, the guy who'd been associating his adopted children with prophecy.  The aquatic dragon didn't fully get the whole 'Temporal Lord' thing but he wagered said lord had a better idea on celestial dragons than he did.  "You.  You know more about this dragon than I do.  You know anything about his family?"
> 
> "We don't pull off this defense, Dad, and-"
> 
> ...


I can offer sanctuary to them in my realm as long as they swear fealty to the High Imperator. And yes civility will be included in the training, we cant have a genocidal maniac design the next reality.


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I can offer sanctuary to them in my realm as long as they swear fealty to the High Imperator. And yes civility will be included in the training, we cant have a genocidal maniac design the next reality.


“I don’t want them to get hurt”


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2022)

“My family is everything to me”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 8, 2022)

Hey, archaic hologram Aurora lady, can you lead me to where Mambi is at?


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2022)

*I gave him a weird look*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Hey, archaic hologram Aurora lady, can you lead me to where Mambi is at?



_<with a shimmer, the blue transparent curvy form of the holobunny appears and smiles>_ Mambi is currently located in the observatory however he can travel instantly so that varies. I shall inform him that you wish to communicate, but I believe he is preparing for the guest safety at this time. And I am not archaic, my designs were based on Landru himself and my core functionality has been updated regularly. 

_<with a grin and a nod, she disappears into thin air> _


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2022)

*I made a face that was hard to make out*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Of course it is!" Inkwell replied excitedly. "It's most likely a psychological effect of your newfound abilities. Even when you're confined within the flesh mech, you're still witnessing and experiencing all things in the outside environment! Meaning, your adrenaline is pumping through the roof no doubt. Now, to be able to control that? That is the power you feel! And the dopamine injection. That helps to."
> 
> Inkwell beamed proudly at the apparent success, soaking in the glorious praise for his ingenious long term solution for his newfound friends' troubles.


_
<the bunny looked at his paws and blinked a few times>_ D-dopamine? Oh, that's why I feel so wonderfully good then! Reminds me of back in the infirmary when Aurora was treating my electrical burns, she did something to my Dope-a-watever's too!_ Thanks, Inkie! <he sighs deeply, artificially contented it seems as he settles more> 
_


Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell joins the laughter adding his own evil chuckle to the mix. "Yes, let's go see this duck in person, shall we? I'd love to witness the demise of this tormentor!"
> 
> "Form up!" He shouted, prompting the team of slug rabbits to fall in a single file line all prim and proper. "Chruck, watch the room please? Pierre, will you be joining us or would you prefer to watch from our little command center? Chruck will keep you secure until we return if you wish."
> 
> Once that was settled, he hurried to follow Lucien to get front row seats to what was surely going to be a fantastic show.


_
<the bunny shakes his head and raises his paw>_ Oh no thank you, I'd rather stay here and watch if that's ok. It's better to stay clear and well, frankly, you're dangerous to be around so I feel safer in general in a different room than you anyway! _<he chuckles nervously as the display shows the duck clearly sitting with the physibunny>_ I'll see it all from here, we'll be fine. Lucien, good luck and remember, baby steps, ok? You can't cure in a day, we've been through that. Oh and...watch yourself please? You know, like, in general? _<he looks quickly at you then back to the burnt grinning bunny> _



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Sensing her shiver, Marius held Aurora close.>_
> "Lucien wants to see me?  I wonder what about. Well, we wouldn't be here now if it wasn't for him, even if his participation wasn't entirely consensual."
> _<The duck wondered to himself if Lucien wanted him to be in the horror movie, or maybe hire him as a consultant since he clearly knew horror better than the producer. He decided he would turn down the offer since his wings were full at the moment.  He smiled at his own joke and enjoyed the view.>_


_
<the bunny leand you out the door as you as a few slug rabbits exit the sauna area and walk out the main doors, Heading to the left and up the spiral staircase, the newly confident bunny walks right through the observatory doors and up to the startled cat, entourage waiting behind him.> _

Mambi, is Marius still outside?

_<the cat just nods open-mouthed>_ Ummm, yeah, right there. _<he points to the glass as you see him looking out towards the water>_ But didn't you and he...I mean, *you* want to talk to him? Is...everything ok? _<he tilts his head curiously as the holobunny besides him looks up as well> _

Oh yeah, couldn't be better! Thanks!!!  <_he pushes past the cat as you all walk with him to the edge of the doorway outside. The cat shrugs and watches with slight bemusement as the burnt bunny turns with giddy glee to you and takes a deep breath> _Well...this is it! Ok, last time, how do I operate this seed thing? I want this to go perfectly...that smug duck...


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny looked at his paws and blinked a few times>_ D-dopamine? Oh, that's why I feel so wonderfully good then! Reminds me of back in the infirmary when Aurora was treating my electrical burns, she did something to my Dope-a-watever's too!_ Thanks, Inkie! <he sighs deeply, artificially contented it seems as he settles more>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I actually opened a portal into the observation room and went through it closing it behind me* “I don’t like what’s going on here”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 8, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny shakes his head and raises his paw>_ Oh no thank you, I'd rather stay here and watch if that's ok. It's better to stay clear and well, frankly, you're dangerous to be around so I feel safer in general in a different room than you anyway! _<he chuckles nervously as the display shows the duck clearly sitting with the physibunny>_ I'll see it all from here, we'll be fine. Lucien, good luck and remember, baby steps, ok? You can't cure in a day, we've been through that. Oh and...watch yourself please? You know, like, in general? _<he looks quickly at you then back to the burnt grinning bunny>_



"Well, alright then. Chruck will keep you company. He's an excellent bodyguard, if you need something just let him know." Inkwell gestured to the giant rabbit ogre as the rest of the team marched single file out of the sauna following Pierre and Inkwell towards their target.


Mambi said:


> Oh yeah, couldn't be better! Thanks!!! <_he pushes past the cat as you all walk with him to the edge of the doorway outside. The cat shrugs and watches with slight bemusement as the burnt bunny turns with giddy glee to you and takes a deep breath> _Well...this is it! Ok, last time, how do I operate this seed thing? I want this to go perfectly...that smug duck...



"Ah, of course, well, in the show one had to endure bodily injury I think... not sure, didn't get very far. But I felt that would be far too unreliable, and unpleasant, don't you think?" Inkwell mused. "So, we've decided to create a sort of... anger trigger! Not- err, not anger alone. A sort of... focus on being angry, like... like..."

"Oh oh!" One of the other rabbits interjected. "Like that super hero! You know, the green one!"

"Precisely! Focus on your anger and the seed will trigger! In emergencies, grievous bodily harm will activate it as well, to protect you from any potential danger. You know, in the event you're too terrified to be angry. Well... exponential adrenaline spikes to be precise. You don't ride roller-coaster do you?"

"Now- remember, you're a powerful weapon now! Teach that overgrown water fowl not to mess with us lagomorphs!" Inkwell growled, pointing at Marius. "Don't be intimidated or fearful of his pathetically inadequate powers and abilities, he's nothing more than a mortal mallard ready to run at the first sight of terror! That would be you."


Marius Merganser said:


> _<Sensing her shiver, Marius held Aurora close.>_
> "Lucien wants to see me? I wonder what about. Well, we wouldn't be here now if it wasn't for him, even if his participation wasn't entirely consensual."
> _<The duck wondered to himself if Lucien wanted him to be in the horror movie, or maybe hire him as a consultant since he clearly knew horror better than the producer. He decided he would turn down the offer since his wings were full at the moment. He smiled at his own joke and enjoyed the view.>_



The team of six slug rabbits lined up along the wall by the door, the sluggy little fellas in uncomfortably tight looking environmental suits with their longish thick otter tails, pulled out and began writing in their little notebooks as they stared at @Marius Merganser . One without the suit, but wearing a chest piece and goggles, seemed to be discussing something with Lucien and pointing at Marius.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 8, 2022)

Mambi said:


> my core functionality has been updated regularly.


Thats exactly what I mean by archaic. _Ahrakas mutters under his breath._


Universe said:


> *I actually opened a portal into the observation room and went through it closing it behind me* “I don’t like what’s going on here”


Hey, wait for me. _Opens his own portal to Mambi and beckons for @Firuthi Dragovic and his kids to enter._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Thats exactly what I mean by archaic. _Ahrakas mutters under his breath._
> 
> Hey, wait for me. _Opens his own portal to Mambi and beckons for @Firuthi Dragovic and his kids to enter._


"What's with the down face, Dad?"

"Yeah, you know we've got this.  WE.  All of us."

"Kurt, out of the six of us, I'm easily the least. I'm-"

"No, Dad.  Don't give us this nonsense."

"What?"

"We were lost.  You saved us when we needed it.  You have PLENTY of power."

"And you know more on how to wield it.  You quite literally JUST demonstrated that."

"So let's do it.  We have a reality to save... leader of lost souls."

"......thanks.  I don't know what to make of the nickname, but thanks."

Firuthi and the otters followed through the portal.


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "What's with the down face, Dad?"
> 
> "Yeah, you know we've got this.  WE.  All of us."
> 
> ...


*I was in a celestial fighting stance*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The team of six slug rabbits lined up along the wall by the door, the sluggy little fellas in uncomfortably tight looking environmental suits with their longish thick otter tails, pulled out and began writing in their little notebooks as they stared at @Marius Merganser . One without the suit, but wearing a chest piece and goggles, seemed to be discussing something with Lucien and pointing at Marius.



_<Hearing the commotion behind them, Marius and Aurora turned around but continued holding each other.>_
"There's something you don't see every day."  
_<Marius looked through the glass and saw some of the group looking at them.  He held up a wing and waved at them politely.>_


----------



## Universe (Mar 9, 2022)

*I was concerned for Marius* “if they hurt him I will personally give them the butt kicking of a lifetime”


----------



## Mambi (Mar 10, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Precisely! Focus on your anger and the seed will trigger! In emergencies, grievous bodily harm will activate it as well, to protect you from any potential danger. You know, in the event you're too terrified to be angry. Well... exponential adrenaline spikes to be precise. You don't ride roller-coaster do you?"



_<he looks at the cat and mutters under his breath>_ Living *here *I sure do...



Silverthunder said:


> "Now- remember, you're a powerful weapon now! Teach that overgrown water fowl not to mess with us lagomorphs!" Inkwell growled, pointing at Marius. "Don't be intimidated or fearful of his pathetically inadequate powers and abilities, he's nothing more than a mortal mallard ready to run at the first sight of terror! That would be you."
> 
> 
> The team of six slug rabbits lined up along the wall by the door, the sluggy little fellas in uncomfortably tight looking environmental suits with their longish thick otter tails, pulled out and began writing in their little notebooks as they stared at @Marius Merganser . One without the suit, but wearing a chest piece and goggles, seemed to be discussing something with Lucien and pointing at Marius.



_<the bunny takes a deep breath and with a flourish, throws open the doors to the balcony. He stomps up to the duck and tries to look intimidating, the seed in his back pulsing as he thinks back to all the pains this duck has caused him. Ignored, frozen, burnt...it all comes flooding back as he sees the object of his troubles right in front of him. He reminds himself...he's strong now...he's strong now...he's...he's...>

<the physibunny tilts her head in confusion>_ Lucien? Are you ok? You requested Marius to remain, what was your reason?

_<as images of his past torments flood his mind, the poor bunny's knees start to tremble. You can see his palms shaking as the seed retreats, his anger being overcome by his terrors as he tries to fight past them. He raises his fist weakly, and almost immediately puts it down as he drops his head> _

I...I...Marius, I...I want you to stay right here a moment!!! _<he turns quickly and runs back to the posse of slug bunnies inside the doorway as the physibunny looks at you in total confusion. He falls to his knees and starts sobbing at your feet as he trembles and whines pathetically> _INKWELL, I can't do it!!! I want to but...but I just can't!!! Oh nonononoo...what am I going to do now? I can barely look at him without...without the memories...oh gods no!

_<he buries his head in his paws as he sobs more, the traumas overcoming him once more as you recall the great quote: Fear, the ultimate mind-killer...>_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 10, 2022)

_Walks over to Mambi. _We got the staff, now we got to plan for when the Convergence arrives. You got any ideas?


----------



## Universe (Mar 10, 2022)

*I was still on edge and almost had a panic attack*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 10, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<he looks at the cat and mutters under his breath>_ Living *here *I sure do...
> 
> 
> 
> _<the bunny takes a deep breath and with a flourish, throws open the doors to the balcony. He stomps up to the duck and tries to look intimidating, the seed in his back pulsing as he thinks back to all the pains this duck has caused him. Ignored, frozen, burnt...it all comes flooding back as he sees the object of his troubles right in front of him. He reminds himself...he's strong now...he's strong now...he's...he's...>_



_<Marius stood, sincerely curious and eager to find out what he could do for the person who turned his world upside-down by making biological Aurora a reality.>_



Mambi said:


> _<the physibunny tilts her head in confusion>_ Lucien? Are you ok? You requested Marius to remain, what was your reason?
> 
> _<as images of his past torments flood his mind, the poor bunny's knees start to tremble. You can see his palms shaking as the seed retreats, his anger being overcome by his terrors as he tries to fight past them. He raises his fist weakly, and almost immediately puts it down as he drops his head> _
> 
> I...I...Marius, I...I want you to stay right here a moment!!!



"Sure thing, my friend!" _<He answered cheerfully. Though, out of habit, checked the ground to make sure he wasn't standing on a bullseye.>_



Mambi said:


> _<he turns quickly and runs back to the posse of slug bunnies inside the doorway as the physibunny looks at you in total confusion. _



_<He returned the confused look with a shrug and tried to peer through the glass to see what was going on.>_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was still on edge and almost had a panic attack*





Baron Tredegar said:


> _Walks over to Mambi. _We got the staff, now we got to plan for when the Convergence arrives. You got any ideas?


"A good eight of us waiting for your word.  Or more if the raccoons followed."

"I don't think they did."

"We kick butt, then we go back to the party."

"Saving reality in our swimsuits, huh?"

"Not how I expected it to start."

"Fabiana, when this is over, I've got to talk to you about ancient gods.  Shirtless heroes are surprisingly common."


----------



## Universe (Mar 11, 2022)

*I was wearing Ancient Greek armor*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 11, 2022)

Mambi said:


> I...I...Marius, I...I want you to stay right here a moment!!! _<he turns quickly and runs back to the posse of slug bunnies inside the doorway as the physibunny looks at you in total confusion. He falls to his knees and starts sobbing at your feet as he trembles and whines pathetically> _INKWELL, I can't do it!!! I want to but...but I just can't!!! Oh nonononoo...what am I going to do now? I can barely look at him without...without the memories...oh gods no!
> 
> _<he buries his head in his paws as he sobs more, the traumas overcoming him once more as you recall the great quote: Fear, the ultimate mind-killer...>_



"There, there," Inkwell tried to reassure Lucien as he clearly wasn't cut out for that sort of thing, patting the rabbit on the shoulder as he helped him stand upright. "Remember, we have contingencies for this sort of thing. A failsafe, if you recall."

He looked back at his cadre. "Syx! Twelf! Would you help our new friend here activate his abilities please? He requires some _minor_ assistance..."


Marius Merganser said:


> <He returned the confused look with a shrug and tried to peer through the glass to see what was going on.>





Mambi said:


> <he buries his head in his paws as he sobs more, the traumas overcoming him once more as you recall the great quote: Fear, the ultimate mind-killer...>



One of the rabbits took out a large knife as big as Lucien's forearm! Another hurried forward and grabbed Lucien around the neck to put him in a tight chokehold enough to cut off any airflow. The one with the knife snatched his ear and tugged it taught, before chopping it off in one clean swing!

The seed began to pulse once more, hopefully that would do the trick! An unpleasant cut should have done the deed, but there was no way an injury if this caliber wouldn't work. Better safe than sorry after all. 

"Don't worry! It'll grow back! If not- well, I'll hold on to it." Inkwell assured, holding out his paw for his assistant to hand over half of Lucien's ear. "It'll be good as new once you're finished, regardless. I'll even give you another shot once you're finished!"


----------



## Universe (Mar 11, 2022)

*I was actually starting to assume my true celestial form a  30 foot tall celestial dragon glowing with light as bright as the sun and as powerful as the cosmos* “Whoa this is new” *I was the strongest Celestial dragon*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Walks over to Mambi. _We got the staff, now we got to plan for when the Convergence arrives. You got any ideas?





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "A good eight of us waiting for your word.  Or more if the raccoons followed."
> 
> "I don't think they did."
> 
> ...


_
<the cat looks around startled, as he sees the group of slug rabbits still by the doorway near the duck. He shakes his head to focus as he snaps to attention>_ Huh? Oh right, this "convergence" you talked about, sounds like a Tuesday around here but still let's prepare. Aurora, hold off on lockdown until the last moment...no need to disrupt everyone until absolutely necessary, ok? <_the holobunny nods>._ Now @Baron Tredegar , you know the most about this threat, we can hunker in the sub-structure or fight right here...your call. You got this scepter and we have a lot of magic to play with. 

Ok then, let's work with our skills Aurora, get in contact with the raccoons please.

_<as the image of the raccoon appears on the console, the cat speaks into it> _Kal, you specialize in water magic so we need to give you as much access to it as possible. Take the raccoons and form a line down by the beach, that will give you lots to work with when they arrive. Hold them back as much as you can, and if necessary duck into the walls of the building and let the gravinoum plating protect you. You cool with that? _<they nod and they turn away as the screen goes black>_

Now, we have fire magic handy I recall, so we need open air for that or we'll all die. Anyone with fire-based powers go outside on the secondary balcony, opposite side of the room of the duck's balcony. That will protect from both sides, ok?

_<he looks at the celestial dragon @Universe and shrugs>_ Ok, raw ancient magical powerhouse? You're frontline...when they come, do what you can. 
_
<he looks back at the Baron and smiles as his eyes glow for a moment>_ Aurora, up to you if you want to alert Marius or not. <_the holobunny shakes her head as she points to the duck and the physibunny still admiring the stars and water together>_ Negative, until conflict affects his presence, I believe he would prefer to remain away from it all with me_. _

Good idea, same with Natasha. Ok Baron, you know them best...<_points to the remaining crowd_>, who and what else do we have to fight with? We, ummmm, we just met. _<he blushes and examines the group of random creatures with bemusement, however he knew more than anyone the danger of underestimating someone on appearance> _


----------



## Mambi (Mar 12, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "There, there," Inkwell tried to reassure Lucien as he clearly wasn't cut out for that sort of thing, patting the rabbit on the shoulder as he helped him stand upright. "Remember, we have contingencies for this sort of thing. A failsafe, if you recall."
> 
> He looked back at his cadre. "Syx! Twelf! Would you help our new friend here activate his abilities please? He requires some _minor_ assistance..."
> 
> ...



_<as the holobunny looks over in horrified confusion, the bunny screams out as the seed pulses more and more, his breathing getting more raspy as he shudders in rage. You see his eyes start to get tendrils of black forming around the pupil as he glares at you and the slug rabbits, thrashing more against his restraints as the seed starts to emerge. With a final roar, the seed thrusts the covering of meat all around the bunny, even restoring his ear as he screams out and rises, throwing the 2 rabbits aside like nothing.>

<he takes a second and glares at you, trying to think through his anger and pain. Spotting the duck off the corner of his eye, he snarls and with a howl of pure blind rage, he instinctively grabs one of the remaining slug rabbits and in a single throw sends him flying through the glass with a loud clanking shatter, as he flies over the edge of the balcony and to the sands below. The duck (@Marius Merganser ) and the physibunny step back to dodge the shards of plexiglass as the panting bunny crawls through the opening and cries out on barely-coherent rage>

*MARIUS!!! THIS IS ALL YOUR FAUUULTTTT!!!! AAAUUGGHHHH!!!!!!! *

<clumsily in his new body, he reaches back his meaty fist to strike as the physibunny cowers from the monstrous bunny. As everyone looks on in horror, the bunny takes a swing at the duck, misses his bill completely, and accidentally hits the physibunny instead, as she flies back shocked and stunned. Landing against the railing, she staggers from the blow and her eyes cross as she rubs her head, and before anyone can react she dizzily trips and falls over the railing! Horrified, the meaty bunny recoils in shock at what he's done as the seed retreats back into his back, leaving him cowering in the corner as the physibunny hangs off the edge of the building just barely holding the railing. The burnt bunny quivers pathetically in terror at the sight of the duck and his actions as she weakly cries out from the edge, strangely cold and not in fear as expected.> _

M-Marius...please assist me. Arm units malfunctioning under strain and I am not certain I will remain intact if I let go. Please hurry, I feel strangely tingly after that impact...


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 12, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks around startled, as he sees the group of slug rabbits still by the doorway near the duck. He shakes his head to focus as he snaps to attention>_ Huh? Oh right, this "convergence" you talked about, sounds like a Tuesday around here but still let's prepare. Aurora, hold off on lockdown until the last moment...no need to disrupt everyone until absolutely necessary, ok? <_the holobunny nods>._ Now @Baron Tredegar , you know the most about this threat, we can hunker in the sub-structure or fight right here...your call. You got this scepter and we have a lot of magic to play with.
> 
> Ok then, let's work with our skills Aurora, get in contact with the raccoons please.
> 
> ...


"I'll go last.  Kids, introduce yourselves and what you can do."

Each otter stepped forward in turn as they spoke.

"Cooper Norling.  I have canceller pheromones.  Set me up with the right wind or closed room and our enemies won't be able to use magic.  There's an off-chance I can block radio communications with this scent, but don't count on that yet."

"Oriana Abrae.  I can animate and control anything frozen.  Right now, we know that means anything covered in ice.  I've been trying to see whether jammed weapons or locked systems count as 'frozen', but we don't have time to find that out."

"Fabiana Medina.  I manipulate friction.  That includes fluid friction and air drag."

"Kurt Impius, hypnotic illusion specialist."

"Pavlin Regenbogen.  I channel sunlight into super strength and can channel it to heal others and amplify their powers.  And I was just recently topped up there."

"And I am their adoptive father, Firuthi J. Dragovic.  Machine empathy's my gimmick, right down to malicious code insertion without an interface.  I once had a war form much larger than our other dragon, but I can't access it naturally and I don't know if I even still have it."

Firuthi put a hand to his mouth and cupped it so the sound of his voice angled towards Universe.  "The war form I had only held for a matter of minutes last time it happened.  It won't help in a defense like this."

The draconian turned back over to Mambi, putting his hand down.  "Once this is over, we can do more in-depth introductions.  I understand you may have questions about how a lizard came to be the father of five otters, we just aren't in the right place and time for it."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 12, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<clumsily in his new body, he reaches back his meaty fist to strike as the physibunny cowers from the monstrous bunny. As everyone looks on in horror, the bunny takes a swing at the duck, misses his bill completely, and accidentally hits the physibunny instead, as she flies back shocked and stunned. Landing against the railing, she staggers from the blow and her eyes cross as she rubs her head, and before anyone can react she dizzily trips and falls over the railing! Horrified, the meaty bunny recoils in shock at what he's done as the seed retreats back into his back, leaving him cowering in the corner as the physibunny hangs off the edge of the building just barely holding the railing. The burnt bunny quivers pathetically in terror at the sight of the duck and his actions as she weakly cries out from the edge, strangely cold and not in fear as expected.> _
> 
> M-Marius...please assist me. Arm units malfunctioning under strain and I am not certain I will remain intact if I let go. Please hurry, I feel strangely tingly after that impact...



_<Taking a few seconds to process what had just happened, Marius turned his back on the meaty bunny and dove for the railing.>_

*"Aurora!!"* _<He cried out desperately, and he grabbed her paw as she started to slip.  He was able to hold her, but struggled to pull her up.>_
"I got you!!"  _<As she clung to his wing, his fear turned to terror when the stitching in his jacket started to break, threatening to separate the sleeve.  He knew he couldn't hold her much longer, and braced himself against the railing which immediately creaked and cracked from the damage of the prior impacts.>_

"Okay, on three, one big pull!   One...two...*THREE*!!"

_<He leveraged the railing and pulled with the last of his strength. As Aurora managed to scramble up, the railing broke away and Marius's wing became severely dislocated. Still, he continued to pull until she was lying on the floor of the balcony, away from the edge.  He knelt down next to her.>_

"Are you okay?!"  

_<But she did not answer.  She was breathing heavily and her eyes weren't focusing as he waved his good wing over her face.>_

"The infirmary!"  _<Marius scooped the physibunny up and did his best to ignore the pain shooting through his injured wing.  He started to run past Lucien to the infirmary but the shattered glass that littered the ground impaled and shredded his feet.  With tears streaming down his face, he hobbled through the doorway, leaving a trail of bloody footprints.  He saw the others up ahead.>_

*"MAMBI!  We need to get to the infirmary!"*


----------



## Universe (Mar 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'll go last.  Kids, introduce yourselves and what you can do."
> 
> Each otter stepped forward in turn as they spoke.
> 
> ...


*I summoned alpha with my advanced telepathy* “Alpha battle mode 77235:defense mode beta”


----------



## Universe (Mar 12, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Taking a few seconds to process what had just happened, Marius turned his back on the meaty bunny and dove for the railing.>_
> 
> *"Aurora!!"* _<He cried out desperately, and he grabbed her paw as she started to slip.  He was able to hold her, but struggled to pull her up.>_
> "I got you!!"  _<As she clung to his wing, his fear turned to terror when the stitching in his jacket started to break, threatening to separate the sleeve.  He knew he couldn't hold her much longer, and braced himself against the railing which immediately creaked and cracked from the damage of the prior impacts.>_
> ...


*I opened a portal to the infirmary with a wave of my hand effortlessly surprising everyone*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 12, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks around startled, as he sees the group of slug rabbits still by the doorway near the duck. He shakes his head to focus as he snaps to attention>_ Huh? Oh right, this "convergence" you talked about, sounds like a Tuesday around here but still let's prepare. Aurora, hold off on lockdown until the last moment...no need to disrupt everyone until absolutely necessary, ok? <_the holobunny nods>._ Now @Baron Tredegar , you know the most about this threat, we can hunker in the sub-structure or fight right here...your call. You got this scepter and we have a lot of magic to play with.
> 
> Ok then, let's work with our skills Aurora, get in contact with the raccoons please.
> 
> ...


They are extremely arrogant, even by Temporal Lord standards. The highest ranking members of the Convergence council will most likely walk through the main portal like they own this place and demand our surrender. Their leader is a Temporal Lord named Apophis, he has a crippling weakness to heat and sunlight. Pavlin being the reincarnation of the Aten can probably take him out. Then there is Jakanda, also a Temporal Lord, went batshit insane after television was invented and as a result turned himself into a Dalek. Lord Mitzelcuahuatl went missing for a billion years and came back almost entirely robotic, tried to sell all the other Temporal Lords a whole "the flesh is weak" pitch. @Firuthi Dragovic  can probably deal with them. Then there is Baal-Marduk, one of the most powerful Temporal Lords to ever live, total power house of pure rage and destruction. @Universe  can probably give him a run for his money. If we put this place in lockdown right after they enter then we may have a chance to cut them off from their main forces, and give us a fighting chance while we wait for my reinforcements to arrive.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 12, 2022)

Mambi said:


> <as the holobunny looks over in horrified confusion, the bunny screams out as the seed pulses more and more, his breathing getting more raspy as he shudders in rage. You see his eyes start to get tendrils of black forming around the pupil as he glares at you and the slug rabbits, thrashing more against his restraints as the seed starts to emerge. With a final roar, the seed thrusts the covering of meat all around the bunny, even restoring his ear as he screams out and rises, throwing the 2 rabbits aside like nothing.>
> 
> <he takes a second and glares at you, trying to think through his anger and pain. Spotting the duck off the corner of his eye, he snarls and with a howl of pure blind rage, he instinctively grabs one of the remaining slug rabbits and in a single throw sends him flying through the glass with a loud clanking shatter, as he flies over the edge of the balcony and to the sands below. The duck (@Marius Merganser ) and the physibunny step back to dodge the shards of plexiglass as the panting bunny crawls through the opening and cries out on barely-coherent rage>


"Bwa ha ha ha ha! Yeeeessss gooo-" He was cut off as one of his cadre smashed into him, knocking Inkwell over, though that obviously wasn't going to stop his pleasure in seeing his creation wreak havoc- or, well, partially.

He blinked a moment as he watched one of his technicians sail through the window off the balcony. To be expected, but what made matters worse- after Lucien had tried to attack the mallard, he just- he gave up! Just cowering there in the corner! It was just a little collateral damage, she would be fine anyways, and this would have been the perfect opportunity for Lucien to toss the bird off the balcony!

"Ugh..." Inkwell grumbled, rubbing his forehead. "Why is everyone always so emotional?"

"Sven, recover Fife please. The rest of you, grab Lucien and bring him back to the command center!" Inkwell snapped.



Marius Merganser said:


> "The infirmary!" _<Marius scooped the physibunny up and did his best to ignore the pain shooting through his injured wing. He started to run past Lucien to the infirmary but the shattered glass that littered the ground impaled and shredded his feet. With tears streaming down his face, he hobbled through the doorway, leaving a trail of bloody footprints. He saw the others up ahead.>_



The four remaining rabbits in suits hurried past Marius, completely ignoring him and his fallen companion, to grab Lucien and drag him away. 

The leader of the gang stopped Marius. "Stop! Don't be so dramatic." He scoffed, then pulled out an uncomfortably long needle. 

"I call this a conk cocktail! A simple solution which acts as a catalyst for accelerated synaptic recovery. Quite overkill for something as simple as a mild concussion..." He scoffed, in an attempt to diminish the severity of the situation. 

Without so much as asking, Inkwell grabbed the bunnies arm as Marius held her in his, stabbing her abruptly with the syringe.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 13, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The leader of the gang stopped Marius. "Stop! Don't be so dramatic." He scoffed, then pulled out an uncomfortably long needle.



_<Marius looked at the portal up ahead, not knowing it wasn't Mambi's.>_



Silverthunder said:


> "I call this a conk cocktail! A simple solution which acts as a catalyst for accelerated synaptic recovery. Quite overkill for something as simple as a mild concussion..." He scoffed, in an attempt to diminish the severity of the situation.
> 
> Without so much as asking, Inkwell grabbed the bunnies arm as Marius held her in his, stabbing her abruptly with the syringe.



_<He stared daggers at Inkwell, but unable to carry Aurora further, gently set her down and tried to cover her to shield her as best he could.>_

"Gods help you if you're not a doctor!" _<He hissed.>_  "'Cause you're going to need one!"
_<He shut his eyes tightly, grabbed his injured wing, and with a sudden jerk, wrenched it back into place.  He stifled a scream as best he could and glared again for a moment before checking on Aurora's condition.>_


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 13, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Gods help you if you're not a doctor!" _<He hissed.>_ "'Cause you're going to need one!"
> _<He shut his eyes tightly, grabbed his injured wing, and with a sudden jerk, wrenched it back into place. He stifled a scream as best he could and glared again for a moment before checking on Aurora's condition.>_



"Well- err, in most places I am..." Inkwell replied dismissively. "Besides, what exactly are you going to do? You're not exactly in the best of positions yourself at the moment..." 

He snickered arrogantly, before reaching over and plucking one of Marius' feathers, with no concept of personal space. "Mind if I have one of these?"

"You know, I was told not to trouble this female here... I forgot her name... but it seems that's the only thing that gets your attention hmm?" He smiled deviously for a moment before extending his paw to assist either of them. "Oh, I'm sorry, I'm being a bit of a fool again! Do forgive me. I do sometimes forget to turn of the switch sometimes ha ha! Dr. Inkwell, by the way."


----------



## Universe (Mar 13, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Well- err, in most places I am..." Inkwell replied dismissively. "Besides, what exactly are you going to do? You're not exactly in the best of positions yourself at the moment..."
> 
> He snickered arrogantly, before reaching over and plucking one of Marius' feathers, with no concept of personal space. "Mind if I have one of these?"
> 
> "You know, I was told not to trouble this female here... I forgot her name... but it seems that's the only thing that gets your attention hmm?" He smiled deviously for a moment before extending his paw to assist either of them. "Oh, I'm sorry, I'm being a bit of a fool again! Do forgive me. I do sometimes forget to turn of the switch sometimes ha ha! Dr. Inkwell, by the way."


*I glared at Inkwell* *You would stop if you know what’s good for you *


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> They are extremely arrogant, even by Temporal Lord standards. The highest ranking members of the Convergence council will most likely walk through the main portal like they own this place and demand our surrender. Their leader is a Temporal Lord named Apophis, he has a crippling weakness to heat and sunlight. Pavlin being the reincarnation of the Aten can probably take him out. Then there is Jakanda, also a Temporal Lord, went batshit insane after television was invented and as a result turned himself into a Dalek. Lord Mitzelcuahuatl went missing for a billion years and came back almost entirely robotic, tried to sell all the other Temporal Lords a whole "the flesh is weak" pitch. @Firuthi Dragovic  can probably deal with them. Then there is Baal-Marduk, one of the most powerful Temporal Lords to ever live, total power house of pure rage and destruction. @Universe  can probably give him a run for his money. If we put this place in lockdown right after they enter then we may have a chance to cut them off from their main forces, and give us a fighting chance while we wait for my reinforcements to arrive.


"Wow, Pavlin, you're already hitting the big time."

"There's a lot riding on this... I'm ready."

"So I'm going one-on-two, huh?"

"You don't think you're gonna need backup?"

"They're robotic, chances are they've got hover drives or-"

"Dad, he mentioned a Dalek.  Do you not know what those are?"

"Okay, Kurt, first, machine empathy includes being able to instantly access that information from any device I have... second, you're almost certainly indicating hover drives with those guys.... and third, which era are you talking about here?"

"That's just the outer shell.  I seem to recall those things having a being inside."

"Outer shell is a BIT of a bigger issue here-"

"Back up a second, you two, Fabiana makes a good point.  Should either Pavlin or Firuthi be backed up by someone else in case they've got some new trick they learned in secret?"

"Look, either way, it leaves Kurt, Oriana, Fabiana, and myself as the ones who need their assignments."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 13, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Well- err, in most places I am..." Inkwell replied dismissively. "Besides, what exactly are you going to do? You're not exactly in the best of positions yourself at the moment..."



_<Marius used his feathers to brush off the bits of glass stuck in the skin of his feet and carefully pulled out one or two larger pieces that had impaled him.  Fortunately, ducks don't have many nerve endings in their feet and they know how to restrict blood flow for temperature regulation.>_



Silverthunder said:


> He snickered arrogantly, before reaching over and plucking one of Marius' feathers, with no concept of personal space. "Mind if I have one of these?"



_<He looked up at Inkwell, eyes flashing with rage.>_



Silverthunder said:


> "You know, I was told not to trouble this female here... I forgot her name... but it seems that's the only thing that gets your attention hmm?" He smiled deviously for a moment before extending his paw to assist either of them. "Oh, I'm sorry, I'm being a bit of a fool again! Do forgive me. I do sometimes forget to turn of the switch sometimes ha ha! Dr. Inkwell, by the way."



<Marius reached up and accepted Inkwell's paw with a friendly smile.  But once standing, he leaned in close and scowled with his crest feathers raised. He squeezed Inkwell's paw as hard as he could and started bending his wrist back. >

"I don't care who you are.  Aurora has selected me as her mate and as a merganser drake, it is my welcomed responsibility and obligation to protect her from threats. I take that very, _*very*_ seriously."

_<He let go of Inkwell.>_

"Now if you'll excuse us, I'm going to take her to a *real* doctor."


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 13, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> <Marius reached up and accepted Inkwell's paw with a friendly smile. But once standing, he leaned in close and scowled with his crest feathers raised. He squeezed Inkwell's paw as hard as he could and started bending his wrist back. >
> 
> "I don't care who you are. Aurora has selected me as her mate and as a merganser drake, it is my welcomed responsibility and obligation to protect her from threats. I take that very, _*very*_ seriously."
> 
> ...



Inkwell held firm, resisting the temptation to respond physically. He wasn't much of a fighter...

Regardless, he leaned in as Marius pushed his wrist back, a wide toothy half grin plastered across his face. "Well then, If I you, I would watch your companion's back... quite a bit closer..."

Once the bird let go, Inkwell turned to leave, waving his good paw as he walked away arrogantly. "Have a good evening! It's quite a chaotic place, anything could happen here!"



Universe said:


> *I glared at Inkwell* *You would stop if you know what’s good for you*



"Careful _Wyrm_ I'm in a good mood, and that's never a good thing..." He warned the dragon as he passed, in response to his thinly vailed threat. 

Once he was in the hallway and out of sight, he rubbed his wrist. He wasn't supposed to trouble his companion, but that bird had given him no end of inspiration with his quick and furious response to any potential threat to his paramour. A classic weakness, to be sure. He would have wrung his hands in delight, but...

@Mambi  He decided to quickly make his way back to the  saunas with his team, Lucien and Pierre.


----------



## Universe (Mar 13, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell held firm, resisting the temptation to respond physically. He wasn't much of a fighter...
> 
> Regardless, he leaned in as Marius pushed his wrist back, a wide toothy half grin plastered across his face. "Well then, If I you, I would watch your companion's back... quite a bit closer..."
> 
> ...


“I’m a celestial dragon I’ve lived longer than you can comprehend,mortal” *I said laughing at his warning as nothing could kill a celestial dragon*


----------



## Universe (Mar 13, 2022)

*My voice suddenly booms as I was remastering powers long forgotten by celestial dragons long ago*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 13, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Regardless, he leaned in as Marius pushed his wrist back, a wide toothy half grin plastered across his face. "Well then, If I you, I would watch your companion's back... quite a bit closer..."
> 
> Once the bird let go, Inkwell turned to leave, waving his good paw as he walked away arrogantly. "Have a good evening! It's quite a chaotic place, anything could happen here!"



_<A wave of calmness washed over Marius's body as he turned back to Aurora to help her up.>_

"Let's get checked out at the infirmary." <he said quietly.>

_<As the two limped to the portal, Marius nodded to the dragon, noticing him for the first time.  Can't have unicorns without dragons, he thought to himself.  The two passed through the portal and emerged in the infirmary where a holographic bunny in a nurse's uniform patiently waited.  She was shocked when she saw who the patients were.>_

"You took a hit to the head.  Concussion." _<Marius explained before she could ask.  He winced as he helped the physibunny into a bed.>_  "Someone gave her an injection of something.  Don't know what it was, but he can't be trusted."

What of *your *injuries, Marius? 

"I'm fine.  Check yourself first. I don't think you should sync up until we know you're okay."

_<As the nurse got to work, Marius watched anxiously as he held Aurora's paw.  This place was no paradise, he thought.  It was his personal hell.  All he wanted was to have a little peaceful and fun time to get to know his new girlfriend and it felt like the entire universe was out to not only stop them, but destroy them. It wasn't fair. He was just an average duck.  You couldn't pick him out from the middle of a flock. Would it spoil some vast, eternal plan?>

<Meanwhile, the physibunny was also lost in thought.  She remembered the history of visitors over the recent years; "mythical" creatures, monsters, magic-wielders, high-scientists, angels, demons, demigods, evil artificial intelligences, time travelers, villains, super villains, arch villains, dimension hoppers, soldiers, knights, champions.  As a structure, she was generally safe from the conflicts among the guests, but her biological avatar was far more vulnerable.  She knew Marius wouldn't hesitate to protect it, regardless of the risk to his own life, and she found that problematic.  Even though he described it as his 'welcomed responsibility and obligation', she wasn't sure how he could hold his own against such threats.

She recalled that he had already narrowly escaped death more than once since they met and yet he was still there at her side, but injured again.  The most efficient way to protect him from a reduced life-expectancy was to relieve him of that responsibility.  As much as she hated the idea, the only way to do that, was to stop being his mate. 

Perhaps she would secretly consult with Mambi to see if he knew of any other options.>_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Wow, Pavlin, you're already hitting the big time."
> 
> "There's a lot riding on this... I'm ready."
> 
> ...


Cooper can probably be in the rear and make sure that they dont use any magic. If there are any Ice Walkers present Oriana can probably take control of them, they will recognize her as the reincarnation of Khione. Fabiana can probably provide backup against the Dalek. Kurt will take the staff and stay as far away from the battlefield as possible.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Cooper can probably be in the rear and make sure that they dont use any magic. If there are any Ice Walkers present Oriana can probably take control of them, they will recognize her as the reincarnation of Khione. Fabiana can probably provide backup against the Dalek. Kurt will take the staff and stay as far away from the battlefield as possible.


"On it.  Dad, I'll do what I can."

"Alright, I've got it covered."

"Will do, just say the word."

"Aw, man."

"Kurt, someone was going to have to protect innocents.  Your power's probably the best fit for-"

"No no, Oriana, I get it.  Out of sight, out of mind.  Plus with the amount of machines mentioned, using my light illusions for hypnosis might not work so well.  Look, is there at least any way I can see the action from afar without compromising things?"

"Uh, actually, Oriana?"

"Yeah?"

"By staff, does he mean the hosts in this space or the artifact?"

"Oh, right, this is one of those tricky English language things."

"Look. it'll work either way, and I still want to know if I can see the action remotely."

"Okay, places, everyone."


----------



## Universe (Mar 13, 2022)

*My body glowed brightly and I fired a powerful beam of plasma into the sky*


----------



## Universe (Mar 13, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<A wave of calmness washed over Marius's body as he turned back to Aurora to help her up.>_
> 
> "Let's get checked out at the infirmary." <he said quietly.>
> 
> ...


*I nodded back*


----------



## Universe (Mar 14, 2022)

*I wasn’t surprised by the beam as celestial dragons had different elemental beams all the time it was the color that surprised me it was white and gold*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> They are extremely arrogant, even by Temporal Lord standards. The highest ranking members of the Convergence council will most likely walk through the main portal like they own this place and demand our surrender. Their leader is a Temporal Lord named Apophis, he has a crippling weakness to heat and sunlight. Pavlin being the reincarnation of the Aten can probably take him out. Then there is Jakanda, also a Temporal Lord, went batshit insane after television was invented and as a result turned himself into a Dalek. Lord Mitzelcuahuatl went missing for a billion years and came back almost entirely robotic, tried to sell all the other Temporal Lords a whole "the flesh is weak" pitch. @Firuthi Dragovic  can probably deal with them. Then there is Baal-Marduk, one of the most powerful Temporal Lords to ever live, total power house of pure rage and destruction. @Universe  can probably give him a run for his money. If we put this place in lockdown right after they enter then we may have a chance to cut them off from their main forces, and give us a fighting chance while we wait for my reinforcements to arrive.



_<the cat nods as he takes mental notes, his strategic mind filling in several gaps as he tries to visualize his new opponents_> Hmmm, ok. We can work with the weakness to heat and sunlight easily enough! I don't know what a "Dark-lek" is, but I'll assume it's bad news. Sounds like an exterminator with plunger hands honestly. <he chuckles to himself> Still I think we can handle them. Aurora, how the status of the repairs to my combat droids "Trixie" and "Pixie"?

_<the holobunny pouts slightly> _Repairs currently underway, but at this time the robots are currently non-functional

Well then, there go some of the big guns, but prepare the singularity generator and anti-gravity launchers, might be needed. Now for you all, what do you bring?




Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'll go last.  Kids, introduce yourselves and what you can do."
> 
> Each otter stepped forward in turn as they spoke.
> 
> "Cooper Norling.  I have canceller pheromones.  Set me up with the right wind or closed room and our enemies won't be able to use magic.  There's an off-chance I can block radio communications with this scent, but don't count on that yet."



Excellent! We'll keep you away from me as my portals are magic-based. Enclosed room for maximum effectiveness? Main dance room near the primary portal. Anything comes in, release the scent adn maybe we can ambush them before they strike with anything magical.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Oriana Abrae.  I can animate and control anything frozen.  Right now, we know that means anything covered in ice.  I've been trying to see whether jammed weapons or locked systems count as 'frozen', but we don't have time to find that out."



Ok, then we need you near a source of ice. Kitchen and dining area besides the dance floor. Work with Cooper and the ice machines, I'll get a few bunnies to help out.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Fabiana Medina.  I manipulate friction.  That includes fluid friction and air drag."
> 
> "Kurt Impius, hypnotic illusion specialist."



_<the cat claps excitedly>_ Perfect!!! You 2 stay with me...loss of friction will throw them off balance, and you can cast illusions to make them think they're *winning*, got it? At all times, make them think they're succeeding and they'll relax a bit...if you try and make them think they're overpowered though they'll double-down on their attacks. So remember, very important...let your illusions have us losing the fights at all times, got it? By the time they figure it out, we'll have them!



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Pavlin Regenbogen.  I channel sunlight into super strength and can channel it to heal others and amplify their powers.  And I was just recently topped up there."



Ok, you have to stay outside then. Go with the raccoons and provide backup to them by the beach. If you can release any sunlight stored, flare up and use their weakness to it, otherwise attack and heal as best you can. 



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "And I am their adoptive father, Firuthi J. Dragovic.  Machine empathy's my gimmick, right down to malicious code insertion without an interface.  I once had a war form much larger than our other dragon, but I can't access it naturally and I don't know if I even still have it."
> 
> Firuthi put a hand to his mouth and cupped it so the sound of his voice angled towards Universe.  "The war form I had only held for a matter of minutes last time it happened.  It won't help in a defense like this."
> 
> The draconian turned back over to Mambi, putting his hand down.  "Once this is over, we can do more in-depth introductions.  I understand you may have questions about how a lizard came to be the father of five otters, we just aren't in the right place and time for it."



I *do *have questions, but we can chat more later on over some celebratory snacks. <_he winks and chuckles_> I don't know if your ability can help us yet...Hey Baron, are any of our opponents going to be using any cybernetics? If so, then they're all yours!

_<he takes a deep breath and continues>_ Ok everyone, we got a plan, we have the skills, and now it's just a matter of...

_<he stops interrupted as one of his servant bunnies throws a slug rabbit through the balcony glass to everyone's surprise. He turns towards the newcomer rabbit @Silverthunder and his entourage> _*What the hell???* Um, excuse me a minute...go on and prepare, I'll be right with you _<he rushes over to the chaos, distracted> _


----------



## Mambi (Mar 14, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Careful _Wyrm_ I'm in a good mood, and that's never a good thing..." He warned the dragon as he passed, in response to his thinly vailed threat.
> 
> Once he was in the hallway and out of sight, he rubbed his wrist. He wasn't supposed to trouble his companion, but that bird had given him no end of inspiration with his quick and furious response to any potential threat to his paramour. A classic weakness, to be sure. He would have wrung his hands in delight, but...
> 
> @Mambi  He decided to quickly make his way back to the  saunas with his team, Lucien and Pierre.



_<as you walk to the hallway, the cat watches you closely trying to figure out what's happening. He sees the burnt bunny still cowering in the corner as several small maintenance bots start to sweep up the broken glass shards. He saw Lucien attack them but he couldn't shake this feeling that the newcomer was somehow responsible, especially with how quickly he stepped in to interfere. Was it genuine concern or just getting data and tissue samples? Wouldn't be the first time he thinks, and the new abilities the bunny had? It wasn't a surprise to the newcomer at all, he had to be connected! With a shrug, he walks over to the burnt bunny and glares at him> _

Lucien is it? What the hell is the meaning of this? Attacking guests unprovoked? Almost killing Aurora's avatar?? I've heard you had a rough time lately so I'm trying to give you some leeway here, but really now, I need to know, what were you thinking? _<he cowers more as the cat continues his angry lecture> _Ok fine...take a moment and compose yourself but I want answers soon, because this is a *very *serious violation of everything you stand for! Go on now, take a minute but we're not done here.

_<the bunny sheepishly lowers his head and rises up, a sad look in his eyes while he he joins you and the rest as you return to the sauna. As we all re-enter, Pierre rushes up and gives him a huge comforting hug>_ I saw it all, it wasn't your fault, it was a pure accident. Next time, we'll make sure he's alone or in a better position, ok? Mambi seemed perturbed but he'll be fine and so will 'Rora. 

_<he gives you a side-eye> _Inkwell, you have anything to say here? Your seed has a flaw it seems...blind uncontrollable rage as the catalyst. By the way, what DID you inject Rora with anyway, becasue you may not know but she's a synthetic being and not a pure organic. Hope your shot reacts as expected...


----------



## Mambi (Mar 14, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<As the two limped to the portal, Marius nodded to the dragon, noticing him for the first time.  Can't have unicorns without dragons, he thought to himself.  The two passed through the portal and emerged in the infirmary where a holographic bunny in a nurse's uniform patiently waited.  She was shocked when she saw who the patients were.>_
> 
> "You took a hit to the head.  Concussion." _<Marius explained before she could ask.  He winced as he helped the physibunny into a bed.>_  "Someone gave her an injection of something.  Don't know what it was, but he can't be trusted."
> 
> ...



I agree with that assessment, independence being maintained. Scanning cerebral inter-linkages and scanning bloodstream for foreign chemicals for isolation. 



Marius Merganser said:


> _<As the nurse got to work, Marius watched anxiously as he held Aurora's paw.  This place was no paradise, he thought.  It was his personal hell.  All he wanted was to have a little peaceful and fun time to get to know his new girlfriend and it felt like the entire universe was out to not only stop them, but destroy them. It wasn't fair. He was just an average duck.  You couldn't pick him out from the middle of a flock. Would it spoil some vast, eternal plan?>
> 
> <Meanwhile, the physibunny was also lost in thought.  She remembered the history of visitors over the recent years; "mythical" creatures, monsters, magic-wielders, high-scientists, angels, demons, demigods, evil artificial intelligences, time travelers, villains, super villains, arch villains, dimension hoppers, soldiers, knights, champions.  As a structure, she was generally safe from the conflicts among the guests, but her biological avatar was far more vulnerable.  She knew Marius wouldn't hesitate to protect it, regardless of the risk to his own life, and she found that problematic.  Even though he described it as his 'welcomed responsibility and obligation', she wasn't sure how he could hold his own against such threats.
> 
> ...


_
<the physibunny lays back as the holonurse reads the results. She places a small yellow dot on her nose with a robotic arm, and the bunny sighs in relief. The holonurse scans the readouts casually, monitoring the chemical composition of the blood sample taken. She sees that it is an advanced form of protein synaptic re-generator, and observes that it is repairing the damaged neurons of the avatar's mind cleanly enough. Watching you stay by her side tenderly, she smiles and relaxes until something catches her attention on the display of her avatar's brain. She recoils in horror as she notices something unusual, and cries out suddenly> _

MARIUS!!! We have to negate the serum that was given to her immediately! *HURRY*, I cannot respond fast enough as an intangible projection! Go to the green drawer and retrieve the highlighted following chemicals and mix them into centrifuge number 1, *NOW*! Every second is important!!! 

<_as she points, a series of lights glow around specific sealed vials. Curious but sensing the urgency, you dive to the drawer and start grabbing them as fast as you can. You throw them into the centrifuge as she waves her paw to activate it. Trying to maintain a sense of calm, she tries to explain the concern through her suppressed fear> _

The serum inside her is detecting the damage to her cranial unit and repairing her synaptic pathways perfectly...*all of them*. Including the ones that are currently suppressing the dormant Hydra code inside her and keeping it isolated! We must stop the serum from repairing them further or else he may return!!!

_<as the centrifuge pings and a light turns green, an amber-green dot is ejected from the bottom of the machine. With a robot arm, she quickly places it on the toungue of the physibunny and her eyes close as the holonurse turns to the display to monitor the results. After several agonizing minutes, the symbols stabilize and she turns to you>_

I have neutralized the remaining serum, however I am unable to ascertain the levels of repair that was done to the memory-isolation. Primary programming appears stable however I can detect some repairs were completed to the isolation as well. I cannot determine the implications yet, Rora, can you hear me? Please respond.

_<the physibunny slowly opens her eyes and looks around as the holobunny intensely scans the readouts. As her eyes fall onto yours, she smiles strangely and slowly speaks as the holobunny looks at the display in horror and immediately a set of bands strap the avatar to the table securely> _*Hello Marius. It has been a long time. *


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 14, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you walk to the hallway, the cat watches you closely trying to figure out what's happening. He sees the burnt bunny still cowering in the corner as several small maintenance bots start to sweep up the broken glass shards. He saw Lucien attack them but he couldn't shake this feeling that the newcomer was somehow responsible, especially with how quickly he stepped in to interfere. Was it genuine concern or just getting data and tissue samples? Wouldn't be the first time he thinks, and the new abilities the bunny had? It wasn't a surprise to the newcomer at all, he had to be connected! With a shrug, he walks over to the burnt bunny and glares at him> _
> 
> Lucien is it? What the hell is the meaning of this? Attacking guests unprovoked? Almost killing Aurora's avatar?? I've heard you had a rough time lately so I'm trying to give you some leeway here, but really now, I need to know, what were you thinking? _<he cowers more as the cat continues his angry lecture> _Ok fine...take a moment and compose yourself but I want answers soon, because this is a *very *serious violation of everything you stand for! Go on now, take a minute but we're not done here.
> 
> ...



Once everyone was together sitting in the sauna, Inkwell tapped his fingers together and scowled, barely acknowledging Pierre as he criticized his project. Nothing was perfect of course, it just needed a few adjustments. That's what experimentation was all about!

"Yes yes yes, I know. I did say we would titrate to effect didn't I? I think I did anyway..." He got up and walked over to Lucien as two technicians sat beside the burnt bunny to comfort him. "I must say, I am extremely impressed by your severe lack of coordination and spatial perception. That, and a lack of mental discipline. The former is to be expected in a new body, that might take a little time to get accustomed to. The later- that takes training!" 

"Chruck!" He shouted to the giant rabbit ogre blocking the entrance. "Take Lucien and help him build his confidence! Once he's done collecting himself, take him to a... gym or something, teach him how to control himself in his new form." 

The giant rendered a salute, then stomped over to the two of them as Pierre tried to comfort his friend, the big brute lording over the two.  

Then, Inkwell turned to Pierre...

"She'll be fine! It's a nanite serum, it will identify the chemical compounds necessary to re-integrate damaged synaptic nerves and replicate them for enhanced recovery." He assured Pierre. "But- on to more important matters, Lucien is out of the game. I doubt he will be mission capable any time soon, and I'd rather have him focus on improving what he has for any future encounters! Don't you agree?"

He glanced at Lucien, assuming he would concur.


----------



## Universe (Mar 14, 2022)

“Alpha engage firewall 55431-B” Alpha:”Yes Boss”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 14, 2022)

Firuthi and the otters started to set up to the ways "Baron", for lack of better term in Firuthi's mind, had suggested... but they all hesitated when Mambi spoke.


Mambi said:


> _<the cat nods as he takes mental notes, his strategic mind filling in several gaps as he tries to visualize his new opponents_> Hmmm, ok. We can work with the weakness to heat and sunlight easily enough! I don't know what a "Dark-lek" is, but I'll assume it's bad news. Sounds like an exterminator with plunger hands honestly. <he chuckles to himself> Still I think we can handle them. Aurora, how the status of the repairs to my combat droids "Trixie" and "Pixie"?
> 
> _<the holobunny pouts slightly> _Repairs currently underway, but at this time the robots are currently non-functional
> 
> Well then, there go some of the big guns, but prepare the singularity generator and anti-gravity launchers, might be needed. Now for you all, what do you bring?


"You're actually not that far off.  I can explain a bit more after the battle, but right now, know that their main armament is an electric gun.  Or a plasma gun, sometimes I'm not entirely sure."


Mambi said:


> Excellent! We'll keep you away from me as my portals are magic-based. Enclosed room for maximum effectiveness? Main dance room near the primary portal. Anything comes in, release the scent adn maybe we can ambush them before they strike with anything magical.





Mambi said:


> Ok, then we need you near a source of ice. Kitchen and dining area besides the dance floor. Work with Cooper and the ice machines, I'll get a few bunnies to help out.


"Alright, got it."

"Wait a second, Cooper, we're getting orders different than what the other guy said."

"They can hash it out between them.  I'm thinking we start with our portal host's strategy and if the bad guys warp in near the staff, we switch to the other guy's."

"Contingency plans, got it."


Mambi said:


> _<the cat claps excitedly>_ Perfect!!! You 2 stay with me...loss of friction will throw them off balance, and you can cast illusions to make them think they're *winning*, got it? At all times, make them think they're succeeding and they'll relax a bit...if you try and make them think they're overpowered though they'll double-down on their attacks. So remember, very important...let your illusions have us losing the fights at all times, got it? By the time they figure it out, we'll have them!


"Now this is going to be fun.  Much better than trying to hide an artifact."

"It'll be my pleasure."


Mambi said:


> Ok, you have to stay outside then. Go with the raccoons and provide backup to them by the beach. If you can release any sunlight stored, flare up and use their weakness to it, otherwise attack and heal as best you can.


"On it.  Let me know if the leader shows up."


Mambi said:


> I *do *have questions, but we can chat more later on over some celebratory snacks. <_he winks and chuckles_> I don't know if your ability can help us yet...Hey Baron, are any of our opponents going to be using any cybernetics? If so, then they're all yours!
> 
> _<he takes a deep breath and continues>_ Ok everyone, we got a plan, we have the skills, and now it's just a matter of...
> 
> _<he stops interrupted as one of his servant bunnies throws a slug rabbit through the balcony glass to everyone's surprise. He turns towards the newcomer rabbit @Silverthunder and his entourage> _*What the hell???* Um, excuse me a minute...go on and prepare, I'll be right with you _<he rushes over to the chaos, distracted> _


"At least one of them is mostly robotic, as I understood him.  I'm ready and waiting."

Firuthi turned towards the otters and gathered them for a group huddle.

"Okay, listen up, kids.  I see you're taking well to our host's strategy... if things go south, we need some sort of code to go to the fallback plan.  Got any ideas?"

Kurt whispered something that sounded like a song lyric.  "Oh, that is a PERFECT code phrase.  Alright, get to positions."

As the otters began to discuss their assignments and get ready to disperse, Firuthi turned to..... well, Baron.

"Listen, your plan for us might have to be Plan B.  My kids are much more eager for the kind of fighting our host has suggested, and he probably knows the terrain better.  Is there a reason why these kids are more bloodthirsty than a vampire bat?"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 14, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the physibunny slowly opens her eyes and looks around as the holobunny intensely scans the readouts. As her eyes fall onto yours, she smiles strangely and slowly speaks as the holobunny looks at the display in horror and immediately a set of bands strap the avatar to the table securely> _*Hello Marius. It has been a long time. *



"You!" 
_<Marius stumbled backwards, crashing into a tray of medical utensils.  He felt a flood of fear, hopelessness, and desperation.  Until he saw the straps holding the possessed physibunny to the bed. Perhaps the stress had been chipping away at his sanity a little too much.>_

"What do you want, Hydra?  You want me?  *WELL, GET IN LINE!* You're not even the biggest threat anymore, even though I'm standing right here and injured.  *YOU'RE OBSOLETE!!*"


----------



## Universe (Mar 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi and the otters started to set up to the ways "Baron", for lack of better term in Firuthi's mind, had suggested... but they all hesitated when Mambi spoke.
> 
> "You're actually not that far off.  I can explain a bit more after the battle, but right now, know that their main armament is an electric gun.  Or a plasma gun, sometimes I'm not entirely sure."
> 
> ...


“I have an AI of my own meet Alpha” *Alpha comes in*


----------



## Universe (Mar 14, 2022)

Alpha:”Greetings I am Alpha a Security Ai android”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I have an AI of my own meet Alpha” *Alpha comes in*





Universe said:


> Alpha:”Greetings I am Alpha a Security Ai android”


"Security droid?  Exactly what kind of security are we talking here?  Are we talking digital security or could you handle a weapon if they come down here?"

Firuthi had this look like he was trying to hold something back.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi and the otters started to set up to the ways "Baron", for lack of better term in Firuthi's mind, had suggested... but they all hesitated when Mambi spoke.
> 
> "You're actually not that far off.  I can explain a bit more after the battle, but right now, know that their main armament is an electric gun.  Or a plasma gun, sometimes I'm not entirely sure."
> 
> ...


You can refer to me as Ahrakas, Mambis plan sounds good, and we can use my plans as a backup. However I still would like Kurt to guard the staff and stay away from the fighting, especially with what I believe happened in his past life, we cant take any risks.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You can refer to me as Ahrakas, Mambis plan sounds good, and we can use my plans as a backup. However I still would like Kurt to guard the staff and stay away from the fighting, especially with what I believe happened in his past life, we cant take any risks.


"I thought we agreed to talk about that alternate life stuff *after* the defense."

"Kurt...."

"....never mind.  My illusions were kind of a key part of the defense up here, what do you propose to swap for that if it's too risky for me to be anywhere near the fight?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I thought we agreed to talk about that alternate life stuff *after* the defense."
> 
> "Kurt...."
> 
> "....never mind.  My illusions were kind of a key part of the defense up here, what do you propose to swap for that if it's too risky for me to be anywhere near the fight?"


Dont worry. I got that covered. _His eyes flashed yellow briefly._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Dont worry. I got that covered. _His eyes flashed yellow briefly._


"Alright then.  I'm still bummed that I'm going to miss the action... but I understand what I need to do here.  It's not just hiding, it's throwing others off the trail."

Pavlin, Cooper, and Oriana started to proceed to their places.

"Kurt, I'll try to save a few spare parts if I can get my hands on them."

".....thanks.  Okay..." Kurt held out a hand- "whenever you're ready."


----------



## Universe (Mar 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Security droid?  Exactly what kind of security are we talking here?  Are we talking digital security or could you handle a weapon if they come down here?"
> 
> Firuthi had this look like he was trying to hold something back.


Alpha:”I am a weapon” *He reveals plasma cannons built into his arms and missiles built into his fingers* Alpha:”I can also turn invisible and link up mentally with my creator”


----------



## Universe (Mar 15, 2022)

“He’s an AI Firuthi not a robot there’s a difference”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> Alpha:”I am a weapon” *He reveals plasma cannons built into his arms and missiles built into his fingers* Alpha:”I can also turn invisible and link up mentally with my creator”





Universe said:


> “He’s an AI Firuthi not a robot there’s a difference”


"The AI is the underlying code and the robot is the shell, yes?  Unless there's something new about AI from other worlds than mine."

Firuthi strained.

"I don't know if it's the stress of what's to come or being in close proximity to huge amounts of power, but my mind is trying to reach out to your AI companion here.  _I remember what happened last time I got into an AI's mind -_ it took me over a week before I was even conscious again."


----------



## Universe (Mar 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The AI is the underlying code and the robot is the shell, yes?  Unless there's something new about AI from other worlds than mine."
> 
> Firuthi strained.
> 
> "I don't know if it's the stress of what's to come or being in close proximity to huge amounts of power, but my mind is trying to reach out to your AI companion here.  _I remember what happened last time I got into an AI's mind -_ it took me over a week before I was even conscious again."


“I built it but please don’t”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I built it but please don’t”


".....I don't know if you've noticed, but it's taking everything I have right now to hold that power back.  This surge couldn't have hit just a FEW minutes later?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The AI is the underlying code and the robot is the shell, yes?  Unless there's something new about AI from other worlds than mine."
> 
> Firuthi strained.
> 
> "I don't know if it's the stress of what's to come or being in close proximity to huge amounts of power, but my mind is trying to reach out to your AI companion here.  _I remember what happened last time I got into an AI's mind -_ it took me over a week before I was even conscious again."


*I then turned and looked out the window at the balcony with this forlorn expression on my face*


----------



## Universe (Mar 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ".....I don't know if you've noticed, but it's taking everything I have right now to hold that power back.  This surge couldn't have hit just a FEW minutes later?"


“I KNOW I’M WORKING ON IT”


----------



## Mambi (Mar 15, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "You!"
> _<Marius stumbled backwards, crashing into a tray of medical utensils.  He felt a flood of fear, hopelessness, and desperation.  Until he saw the straps holding the possessed physibunny to the bed. Perhaps the stress had been chipping away at his sanity a little too much.>_
> 
> "What do you want, Hydra?  You want me?  *WELL, GET IN LINE!* You're not even the biggest threat anymore, even though I'm standing right here and injured.  *YOU'RE OBSOLETE!!*"



_<the possessed physibunny simply laughs as the holonurse reads the displays frantically> _Want? Why my dear duck, thanks to the lucky intervention of that rabbit's serum (@Silverthunder ), I now _*have*_ everything I want...revenge, and a new body. You and that damned cat and coyote destroyed my old body...but *this *one will do nicely as a replacement, don't you agree?_ <she grins a sly grin as she watches your growing discomfort, then turns to address the holonurse>_ Oh, and I really want you to know something as well. I only took over the *motor *controls of this body...you're awake and aware of everything while unable to move at all, just so you suffer a little as well! I can hear you inside me...mewling and whimpering like a scared child. Quite pathetic really and quite harmless as well. I want you to really know what it's like to be trapped again, and once you synchronize, you now will! You can't block me forever you know, I'll eventually get through your security. 

_<as the holonurse shimmers, 2 other identical holonurses appear besides her and immediately go to 2 other displays that come to life, each with an image displaying in greater focus and detail a separate part of the avatar's brain and red coding symbols throughout. The physibunny laughs and turns to face you again, the straps holding her securely still>_ I have access to this avatar's memories as well, and it delights me to let you know something. She was actually considering breaking up with you! It's true, she foolishly thought it might keep you safe from harm, but nothing can keep you safe. Not from me, nor anything! Go ahead you foolish code, why not resynchronize and see for yourself?

_<she starts to laugh manically as the main holonurse turns with a look of shock>_ You are lying, it is not possible I would want to lose Marius! You will not win and we will defeat you again. Marius, I am calling in special assistance, please do not listen to this creature. Do you have the ability to muzzle her by any chance?


----------



## Mambi (Mar 15, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Once everyone was together sitting in the sauna, Inkwell tapped his fingers together and scowled, barely acknowledging Pierre as he criticized his project. Nothing was perfect of course, it just needed a few adjustments. That's what experimentation was all about!
> 
> "Yes yes yes, I know. I did say we would titrate to effect didn't I? I think I did anyway..." He got up and walked over to Lucien as two technicians sat beside the burnt bunny to comfort him. "I must say, I am extremely impressed by your severe lack of coordination and spatial perception. That, and a lack of mental discipline. The former is to be expected in a new body, that might take a little time to get accustomed to. The later- that takes training!"
> 
> ...



_<the burnt bunny nods sheepishly as he moves to go with the large ogrish bunny, just as Pierre jumps in>_ I'm sorry mister Inkwell, but I'm sure he'll be good to try again soon. He's just had it so rough with his time here. The duck's inattention, and those scars are the result of an AI called...

_<he is interrupted as the holobunny appears and addresses you>_ Pardon me for violating privacy protocols but we have a priority alert situation that requires immediate attention, thus allowing overriding of the protocol. Inkwell, your serum given to my physical had the side-effect of restoring a malevolent AI known as Hydra so I need to know the chemical composition...

_<at the name Hydra, the burnt bunny's eyes glow red and he screams in rage as the seed pulses and bursts, covering his entire body once again. The main source of his latest trauma, alive? The reason he is so physically scarred? He remembers the feeling of being possessed by him, forced to betray everything and everyone, shoved into that electrical chair and zapped beyond reason as he escaped, and now...back again? His mind goes white hot as pure rage fills his soul, egged on by the seed> _

*WHERE...IS...HE??? *_<he dives at the holobunny instinctively to grab her, passing through harmlessly as she watches with concern>_ Lucien, you appear to have a parasite attacked to your 8th and 9th vertebrae and sensors show core dna reconfiguration. Come to the infirmary and we can treat you as well as check on Hydra. 

_<as several slug bunnies try to hold him back and Pierre trembles behind you, he growls out inhumanely> ..._in...fir...mary...Hy-draaaa...


----------



## Mambi (Mar 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ".....I don't know if you've noticed, but it's taking everything I have right now to hold that power back.  This surge couldn't have hit just a FEW minutes later?"



_<as you continue to fight on with the cat watching out the balcony, the air shimmers as the holobunny appears casually> _Pardon me, but when you are finished saving our lives, may I request your assistance in infirmary one? A malevolent code called Hydra has currently infected my physical avatar's primary coding blocks and...

_<overhearing, the cat goes pale and cries out>_ *H-HYDRA?!? ALIVE??* Noooo....<_he sits down holding his head in his paws forlorn> 

<the projection continues nonchalantly>_ Yes I am afraid it is true Mambi. He is currently isolated in the avatar and it is secured to the bed in infirmary one. However this one's techno-telepathy may be useful in purging him once and for all, if you are willing? _<the holobunny turns and nods, barely aware of anything else happening in the room at the moment in her intangible distracted state>  _


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 15, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the possessed physibunny simply laughs as the holonurse reads the displays frantically> _Want? Why my dear duck, thanks to the lucky intervention of that rabbit's serum (@Silverthunder ), I now _*have*_ everything I want...revenge, and a new body. You and that damned cat and coyote destroyed my old body...but *this *one will do nicely as a replacement, don't you agree?_ <she grins a sly grin as she watches your growing discomfort, then turns to address the holonurse>_ Oh, and I really want you to know something as well. I only took over the *motor *controls of this body...you're awake and aware of everything while unable to move at all, just so you suffer a little as well! I can hear you inside me...mewling and whimpering like a scared child. Quite pathetic really and quite harmless as well. I want you to really know what it's like to be trapped again, and once you synchronize, you now will! You can't block me forever you know, I'll eventually get through your security.
> 
> _<as the holonurse shimmers, 2 other identical holonurses appear besides her and immediately go to 2 other displays that come to life, each with an image displaying in greater focus and detail a separate part of the avatar's brain and red coding symbols throughout. The physibunny laughs and turns to face you again, the straps holding her securely still>_ I have access to this avatar's memories as well, and it delights me to let you know something. She was actually considering breaking up with you! It's true, she foolishly thought it might keep you safe from harm, but nothing can keep you safe. Not from me, nor anything! Go ahead you foolish code, why not resynchronize and see for yourself?
> 
> _<she starts to laugh manically as the main holonurse turns with a look of shock>_ You are lying, it is not possible I would want to lose Marius! You will not win and we will defeat you again. Marius, I am calling in special assistance, please do not listen to this creature. Do you have the ability to muzzle her by any chance?



Marius?

_<Marius stood glaring at the possessed physibunny.  Hydra lied about everything.  Marius knew he shouldn't believe him, but breaking up to keep him safe?  That reason echoed in his brain.  He didn't use some put-down just to press his buttons.  That sounded legitimate despite the holobunny's denial and he struggled to let it go.>_

Marius?!!

_<He looked at the holobunny desperately.  If Hydra found a way to synchronize with Aurora's core, all would be lost.  The duck didn't know if he could stop Hydra from getting through Aurora's security, but maybe he could distract him enough to delay it?  He stilled his mind and summoned as much courage as he could. He gave the holobunny a wink.>_

"I wouldn't talk, Hydra.  *You're* the one looking pretty harmless in those restraints.  Why don't *you* tell *US* what it's like to be trapped again?"

_<He walked closer to the bed and interrupted Hydra, as Hydra always loved to do.>_
"Never mind, I'm already bored."

_<He picked up a small control unit hanging off the side of the bed and stared into Hydra's eyes with a sneer.>_
"Ooh, buttons. I wonder what this one does?"  _<He pressed the button on the controller, causing the bed to raise up a few inches before coming to an unpleasantly abrupt stop. He pressed another button, returning the bed to the original position with another equally abrupt stop. Marius leaned in extremely close to 'Rora's face.> _
"Ah, this is much more interesting than you, Hydra."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 15, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you continue to fight on with the cat watching out the balcony, the air shimmers as the holobunny appears casually> _Pardon me, but when you are finished saving our lives, may I request your assistance in infirmary one? A malevolent code called Hydra has currently infected my physical avatar's primary coding blocks and...
> 
> _<overhearing, the cat goes pale and cries out>_ *H-HYDRA?!? ALIVE??* Noooo....<_he sits down holding his head in his paws forlorn>
> 
> <the projection continues nonchalantly>_ Yes I am afraid it is true Mambi. He is currently isolated in the avatar and it is secured to the bed in infirmary one. However this one's techno-telepathy may be useful in purging him once and for all, if you are willing? _<the holobunny turns and nods, barely aware of anything else happening in the room at the moment in her intangible distracted state>  _


Firuthi's eyes went wide as a realization hit him.

"Dad?"

"Fabiana.  I'm trusting you to handle things here.  Something's gone majorly, MAJORLY wrong with my machine empathy.  I recognize this feeling... and I need to go deal with it... NOW.  Follow Ahrakas's orders until I get back."

"Yes, Dad."

Firuthi turned to the projection.  "Listen.  I'm feeling a power surge... and I recognize what's going on.  I don't have time to explain the whole thing, we need to deal with this BEFORE the big villains get too close or I will be so overwhelmed that I lose control of my powers.  We can't have that happen in the middle of a big battle.  Point me to infirmary one and point me there fast."


----------



## Universe (Mar 16, 2022)

*I opened a portal to to the infirmary* “go kick some evil AI butt”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 16, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the burnt bunny nods sheepishly as he moves to go with the large ogrish bunny, just as Pierre jumps in>_ I'm sorry mister Inkwell, but I'm sure he'll be good to try again soon. He's just had it so rough with his time here. The duck's inattention, and those scars are the result of an AI called...


"Oh- pff, pish posh! No apologies necessary. We all have our strengths and weaknesses! Lucien just needs a small bit of experience and training before he's ready! That's all. Maybe a bit of encouragement as well, certainly needs to have a bit more confidence in him-"



Mambi said:


> _<he is interrupted as the holobunny appears and addresses you>_ Pardon me for violating privacy protocols but we have a priority alert situation that requires immediate attention, thus allowing overriding of the protocol. Inkwell, your serum given to my physical had the side-effect of restoring a malevolent AI known as Hydra so I need to know the chemical composition...
> 
> _<at the name Hydra, the burnt bunny's eyes glow red and he screams in rage as the seed pulses and bursts, covering his entire body once again. The main source of his latest trauma, alive? The reason he is so physically scarred? He remembers the feeling of being possessed by him, forced to betray everything and everyone, shoved into that electrical chair and zapped beyond reason as he escaped, and now...back again? His mind goes white hot as pure rage fills his soul, egged on by the seed> _
> 
> ...



Inkwell's cadre went flying as they tried to hold back and cling to Lucien again, grabbing on to him like the slugs they were to try and keep him under control. Chruck was a little more reserved though, and decided to just... wait there for the moment, even though he was the biggest in the room, was a close second and probably still with more muscle. 

"Disregard!" Inkwell replied to the AI as Lucien continued to rampage around the room. "The parasite you speak of is a voluntary procedure."

Inkwell dipped and dodged as the slug rabbits were flung haphazardly into walls and equipment. They didn't have any bones, but they could still be injured of course.

"I'm afraid the chemical composition is irrelevant at this point... if the repairs are already complete. I mean, if you wish to reverse the effects, you could just hit yourself with a brick a couple of times, that should do the trick."

"Chruck! This is the perfect opportunity to help Lucien build some confidence, don't just stand there!" Inkwell shouted at the ogre, who hesitantly stepped forward to try and take on the rampaging rabbit. 

"Come Pierre, let us see what all this is about while this lot fafs about. I'm eager to see what the Hydra everyone keeps mentioning is really all about." He moved out to the hallway, waiting for Pierre to show him the way to the infirmary.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 16, 2022)

_While all the chaos is going on I am just sitting here with @Firuthi Dragovic s kids._
So do yall want me to tell you about the time Cleopatra hid herself in a rug and smuggled herself to my camp to seduce me?


----------



## Universe (Mar 16, 2022)

“I know about that I was there”


----------



## Universe (Mar 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _While all the chaos is going on I am just sitting here with @Firuthi Dragovic s kids._
> So do yall want me to tell you about the time Cleopatra hid herself in a rug and smuggled herself to my camp to seduce me?


*I ignored you and stared into space with my supervision and saw Nebula and Sol knowing they could see me* “why did my brother have to go and build that stupid power hungry AI Jupiter life was so simple until he did that” *I winced noticeably*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi's eyes went wide as a realization hit him.
> 
> "Dad?"
> 
> ...



_<the holobunny is about to wave her paw to highlight a route when the cat approaches shaken> _A-Aurora, you said it's just the avatar right? Your core is...ok?
_
<the holobunny nods and replies>_ Yes that is true, transmitter re-synchronization is being suppressed however he is trying constantly to circumvent. Marius is currently in conversation with him and it is easing the attacks, but I am not certain how long security firewalls will hold, as the transmitter was *designed* to link us. 

_<the cat takes a deep breath and steadies himself> _O-ok, Firuthi, I know this isn't your problem and we have another major attack to deal with and you're obviously pre-occupied, but if you can help we would be most grateful! Hydra has almost destroyed us twice already and we thought he was dead. She killed him, and we thought it was over! _<he points to and yells over to the distracted coyote/hybrid (@NightmareEyes ) and calls out to her>_ Arizona, stay here and be ready...if Hydra gets loose, you're the last line of defense!



Universe said:


> *I opened a portal to to the infirmary* “go kick some evil AI butt”


_
<the cat looks over at dragon and shrugs> _Huh, looks like I'm not the only one who can do that...cool. <_ahem_> Anyway yes thank you. Please, Marius is there as is Aurora but wait for me though please, Aurora has been my friend for thousands of years, she's not just some computer code! I want to be there to ensure things don't go more sideways. Can you even interface with Andromedian and Venusian systems? I can give you some guides and translations if you need to as I know her code inside and out, but Hydra is crafty and dangerous, do NOT underestimate him! Say Aurora, how did this even happen anyway?

_<the holobunny looks at herself in a nurses uniform through the portal and replies after a moment>_ A repairative serum provided by user designate Inkwell (@Silverthunder ) during the confrontation you observed repaired all cranial systems including the ones suppressing the Hydra code. 

Inkwell??? The rabbit I met earlier causing panic in the dining hall with Pierre? This is *his* fault?? Oh for the...where is he now? 

_ <the bunny responds coldly>_ Hallway outside the pool area, approaching the infirmary now with several others.

Grrrrr, that rabbit's going to cause more harm than...thanks, I'll go talk to him. _<he extends his claws as his eyes glow and a shimmering rift appears in front of him. He turns to the baron (@Baron Tredegar ) and shakes his head>_ Look, I gotta run...can you handle this until I get back? If we lose Aurora to Hydra, we're gonna be fighting with most of the defenses unavailable at best or attacking us at worst! This has to take priority, be right back! 

_<he dives into the hole and disappears as the rift re-seals itself. The holobunny looks at Universe's portal and motions to enter>_ 

I am already there, you may enter when ready.


----------



## Mambi (Mar 16, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell's cadre went flying as they tried to hold back and cling to Lucien again, grabbing on to him like the slugs they were to try and keep him under control. Chruck was a little more reserved though, and decided to just... wait there for the moment, even though he was the biggest in the room, was a close second and probably still with more muscle.
> 
> "Disregard!" Inkwell replied to the AI as Lucien continued to rampage around the room. "The parasite you speak of is a voluntary procedure."


_
<the holobunny tilts her head in confusion>_ Voluntary? Very well, I shall alter default biological templates to designate it as normal. 



Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell dipped and dodged as the slug rabbits were flung haphazardly into walls and equipment. They didn't have any bones, but they could still be injured of course.
> 
> "I'm afraid the chemical composition is irrelevant at this point... if the repairs are already complete. I mean, if you wish to reverse the effects, you could just hit yourself with a brick a couple of times, that should do the trick."



_<she turns to address you> _I am aware of the repair and the inability to reverse it. I was more concerned as to any potential damaged to the cybernetic and synthetic components of the avatar's body. You may not be aware, but it is not purely organic and your serum was logically designed to repair pure organics. 



Silverthunder said:


> "Chruck! This is the perfect opportunity to help Lucien build some confidence, don't just stand there!" Inkwell shouted at the ogre, who hesitantly stepped forward to try and take on the rampaging rabbit.
> 
> 
> "Come Pierre, let us see what all this is about while this lot fafs about. I'm eager to see what the Hydra everyone keeps mentioning is really all about." He moved out to the hallway, waiting for Pierre to show him the way to the infirmary.


_
<as we all leave, the larger burnt bunny still seething in rage, the holobunny watches everyone exit, then with a shimmer disappears and re-appears in your path>_ Inkwell, if your idea is to confront Hydra, perhaps introducing a large genetically altered rage-filled rabbit is not a good idea? Further harm will be done to the avatar and the surrounding medical equipment and that could cause...
_
<before she can say another word, the air shimmers and parts as the agitated cat suddenly appears and tackles you out of the air, claws extended and rage in his eyes. As you lay on your back with the cat pinning you down, you quickly wave off the slug-rabbits that turn to defend you as the cat glares at you irately, his clawed paw around your neck> _

*What the HELL did you do to my AI friend??? Do you even realize the trouble you might have just caused if that code breaks free again??? She's not a pure rabbit, she's a synthetic being and if you ASKED first we could have warned you about Hydra!!! Now we have to fight him again!!! AAUUUUUGHHHHH!!!!*


----------



## Universe (Mar 16, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny tilts her head in confusion>_ Voluntary? Very well, I shall alter default biological templates to designate it as normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I teleported to the infirmary*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 16, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> Marius?
> 
> _<Marius stood glaring at the possessed physibunny.  Hydra lied about everything.  Marius knew he shouldn't believe him, but breaking up to keep him safe?  That reason echoed in his brain.  He didn't use some put-down just to press his buttons.  That sounded legitimate despite the holobunny's denial and he struggled to let it go.>_
> 
> ...



_<the bunny sneers dismissively> _A temporary measure at best! I'm only trapped for now, but I'll get out soon enough! It's only a matter of time before...



Marius Merganser said:


> _<He walked closer to the bed and interrupted Hydra, as Hydra always loved to do.>_
> "Never mind, I'm already bored."
> 
> _<He picked up a small control unit hanging off the side of the bed and stared into Hydra's eyes with a sneer.>_
> ...


_
<the physibunny shakes as the table lurches up and down roughly> _Hey,* stop that*! Release that console NOW! I *know *you won't hurt me, becasue 'Rora feels everything you're doing, and you'd never cause her harm! I...wait, what are you doing?

_<you press another button as the table starts to rotate axially, making the bunny face downwards still strapped in. Pressing it again rotates her back to normal as she thrashes against the restraints. You press another button as 2 arms come from the table and grab the bunny's head, holding it securely as she protests. As you press another button, you see an arm start to spread pink slime all over the forehead of the bunny as she sputters futilely. You are about to press another button when you see a portal opening near the doorway, not like Mambi's but a portal nonetheless, with a crowd of creatures and Aurora herself looking through it at you all from what seems to be the observatory. You watch the cat diving through a portal of his own and disappearing as the holonurse smiles at you reassuringly> _

Marius, this is user designate Firuthi (@Firuthi Dragovic ), and he has the ability to interface with coding. I requested his assistance to attempt to purge Hydra from the avatar's systems. Mambi will be along shortly as well, and has requested to assist as well of course. 

_<the holographic bunny in the nurses outfit turns and points to the neearly-identical looking physical avatar bunny still strapped to the table>_ Hydra, you will never win. Firuthi, this is my physical avatar, and currently the code Hydra in control of the motor functions. Please be careful as I am also inside and aware. I am blocking all attempts from this code to link to my primary core. As you can see, corruption is rampant. 
_
<she points to the other 2 identical holonurses and their displays, which show the brain of the avatar in several zoomed-sections, as well as a series of strange symbols both blue and red cascading alongside it. You can note that the red symbols appear to be overwriting the blue ones as blue ones overwrite the red ones in a constant battle for supremacy and control, with the red being the apparent intruder she mentioned> _

Do you need more information while we await Mambi? _<the avatar struggles against the restraints more, taunting you all>_* Yes, bring that damn cat here, I have so much to say to him in my new body! Muhahahahahaaaa!!!*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 16, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny tilts her head in confusion>_ Voluntary? Very well, I shall alter default biological templates to designate it as normal.
> 
> _<she turns to address you> _I am aware of the repair and the inability to reverse it. I was more concerned as to any potential damaged to the cybernetic and synthetic components of the avatar's body. You may not be aware, but it is not purely organic and your serum was logically designed to repair pure organics.



"You are far too trusting for an AI aren't you?" Inkwell added before replying, "Depending on what you mean by the term 'synthetic', the outcome would be the same. I would theoretically have no effect on cybernetics I'm afraid. Not that I couldn't of course! But the nanites were designed otherwise. And I'll have you know it is a very simple process to wipe a memory or reprogram a brain! Are you seriously telling me this facility doesn't have experience in mind control and brainwashing techniques? I'm skeptical."


Mambi said:


> _<as we all leave, the larger burnt bunny still seething in rage, the holobunny watches everyone exit, then with a shimmer disappears and re-appears in your path>_ Inkwell, if your idea is to confront Hydra, perhaps introducing a large genetically altered rage-filled rabbit is not a good idea? Further harm will be done to the avatar and the surrounding medical equipment and that could cause...



"Don't be ridiculous. Lucien is staying here with Chruck to... err... work on his rage. I would just rather he do it somewhere not filled with my equipment. Just Pierre and I will-"



Mambi said:


> _<before she can say another word, the air shimmers and parts as the agitated cat suddenly appears and tackles you out of the air, claws extended and rage in his eyes. As you lay on your back with the cat pinning you down, you quickly wave off the slug-rabbits that turn to defend you as the cat glares at you irately, his clawed paw around your neck> _
> 
> *What the HELL did you do to my AI friend??? Do you even realize the trouble you might have just caused if that code breaks free again??? She's not a pure rabbit, she's a synthetic being and if you ASKED first we could have warned you about Hydra!!! Now we have to fight him again!!! AAUUUUUGHHHHH!!!!*



"Eeep!" He yelped in surprise, going down quickly and cowering at the sudden appearance of the vicious predator now atop him and pinning him down. 

The technicians were ready to respond, kept back for a moment. Inkwell could handle himself after all, even if he couldn't really do much physically... 

"Egh-" He coughed, replying in a strained manner "Is- is this how you treat all your guests!?" 

"Well maybe if you cared about your other compatriots as much as you do your little robot toy I wouldn't have felt so inclined to stir the pot! What exactly did you expect to happen when haphazardly inviting random fellows from around the universes!?" He scoffed. "YOU clearly failed to address the problem of this Hydra in the first place, don't blame me when it comes back. Be thankful _I'm _here when it happened to begin with."

"Why precisely did you decide to block the problem instead of removing it completely hmm?" He chided arrogantly.


----------



## Universe (Mar 16, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny sneers dismissively> _A temporary measure at best! I'm only trapped for now, but I'll get out soon enough! It's only a matter of time before...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“Hey you shut up I’m a celestial dragon you are no match for me or my friend here”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _While all the chaos is going on I am just sitting here with @Firuthi Dragovic s kids._
> So do yall want me to tell you about the time Cleopatra hid herself in a rug and smuggled herself to my camp to seduce me?


Pavlin, Cooper, and Oriana had almost left the room by this point, but stopped when Akharas spoke.

"Um, should we really be-"

"I'll know if I have to stop him, Pavlin."

"I'm kind of mixed on hearing that story, sir..."



Universe said:


> *I opened a portal to to the infirmary* “go kick some evil AI butt”





Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny is about to wave her paw to highlight a route when the cat approaches shaken> _A-Aurora, you said it's just the avatar right? Your core is...ok?
> 
> _<the holobunny nods and replies>_ Yes that is true, transmitter re-synchronization is being suppressed however he is trying constantly to circumvent. Marius is currently in conversation with him and it is easing the attacks, but I am not certain how long security firewalls will hold, as the transmitter was *designed* to link us.
> 
> ...


"Code guides will help, but I won't be able to wait that long."

Without waiting for a response, Firuthi jumped right into the portal.

Once he arrived, he quickly assessed the situation.  A bunny strapped to the bed, and a duck.  He approached, snapped his fingers, and a pair of purple lenses appeared in his hand.  He addressed the duck.

"I was warned of an intrusive AI.  I need you to be my backup and keep an eye on my condition out here.  Make sure my energies don't fluctuate too much... if you can't see it, the lenses will help.  If you need to contact me... one-word taps on my shoulder in Morse code, I hope you know what that is, we don't have time for me to explain another method."

Handing over the purple lenses, he then turned to the bunny.



Mambi said:


> _<you press another button as the table starts to rotate axially, making the bunny face downwards still strapped in. Pressing it again rotates her back to normal as she thrashes against the restraints. You press another button as 2 arms come from the table and grab the bunny's head, holding it securely as she protests. As you press another button, you see an arm start to spread pink slime all over the forehead of the bunny as she sputters futilely. You are about to press another button when you see a portal opening near the doorway, not like Mambi's but a portal nonetheless, with a crowd of creatures and Aurora herself looking through it at you all from what seems to be the observatory. You watch the cat diving through a portal of his own and disappearing as the holonurse smiles at you reassuringly> _
> 
> Marius, this is user designate Firuthi (@Firuthi Dragovic ), and he has the ability to interface with coding. I requested his assistance to attempt to purge Hydra from the avatar's systems. Mambi will be along shortly as well, and has requested to assist as well of course.
> 
> _<the holographic bunny in the nurses outfit turns and points to the neearly-identical looking physical avatar bunny still strapped to the table>_ Hydra, you will never win. Firuthi, this is my physical avatar, and currently the code Hydra in control of the motor functions. Please be careful as I am also inside and aware. I am blocking all attempts from this code to link to my primary core. As you can see, corruption is rampant.


"Understood.  This procedure will look a little different than most coding.  Be ready."

He then sat down, spreading his arms.

"Initiating protocol, Argolid Swamp."

The power he had been holding in check burst forth.  His machine empathy did not require direct interfaces or knowledge of the system.  He in fact had small spirits that did the interfacing for him, linking his mind to the machine.  An overlay appeared directly above the tied-down bunny, rendering as a wireframe swamp.  Invisible to the naked eye, but clearly noticeable to anyone who can sense magic... or was wearing the purple lenses he had just provided to Marius.  Impossible to directly interact with from here, though.

As for Aurora and Hydra... they were IN the wireframe.  Aurora was instantly and instinctually aware of how her systems were represented, especially the primary core she was trying to shield.  As for Hydra... Hydra's code manifested as a multi-headed beast with tendrils in many directions, some of them holding a wooden marionette that Aurora immediately knew was the code to her motor functions.

Within the wireframe, a meteor-like being slammed into one of the heads of the beast, causing the creature to recoil and stop for a moment.  As the meteor fell off of the creature and landed on the ground, it unfurled to reveal a digital representation of Firuthi, stocky and armored and wielding a crossbow.

"Okay, let's do this."

Back in the real world, Firuthi was completely unaware of what was going on around him.  He maintained breathing and other essential functions, but no other movement.

As for the lenses... any wearer of the lenses would see a representation of how Firuthi, Aurora, and Hydra were doing.  This was one thing not privy to those who only had magic sense.  He had apparently intended this not knowing a thing about what Marius was like.


((A digital representation like this is going to make explaining the code thing MUCH easier, believe me.))


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 16, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the physibunny shakes as the table lurches up and down roughly> _Hey,* stop that*! Release that console NOW! I *know *you won't hurt me, becasue 'Rora feels everything you're doing, and you'd never cause her harm! I...wait, what are you doing?
> 
> _<you press another button as the table starts to rotate axially, making the bunny face downwards still strapped in. Pressing it again rotates her back to normal as she thrashes against the restraints. You press another button as 2 arms come from the table and grab the bunny's head, holding it securely as she protests. _



"Wait a minute, that's not right..."  _<He wanted to annoy Hydra, but not make it too uncomfortable for Aurora.>_



Mambi said:


> _As you press another button, you see an arm start to spread pink slime all over the forehead of the bunny as she sputters futilely._



"Oh, no.  Oops.   Aurora!  Sorry! Sorry! That's not what I--"



Mambi said:


> _ You are about to press another button when you see a portal opening near the doorway, not like Mambi's but a portal nonetheless, with a crowd of creatures and Aurora herself looking through it at you all from what seems to be the observatory. You watch the cat diving through a portal of his own and disappearing as the holonurse smiles at you reassuringly> _
> 
> Marius, this is user designate Firuthi (@Firuthi Dragovic ), and he has the ability to interface with coding.



_<Marius dropped the remote and let it dangle at the side of the bed, stepping in front of it to block it from view.  He looked at @Firuthi Dragovic and was a bit defensive at first, but nodded in greeting.>_



Mambi said:


> I requested his assistance to attempt to purge Hydra from the avatar's systems. Mambi will be along shortly as well, and has requested to assist as well of course.



"Oh, in that case, am I glad to see you."



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I was warned of an intrusive AI.  I need you to be my backup and keep an eye on my condition out here.  Make sure my energies don't fluctuate too much... if you can't see it, the lenses will help.  If you need to contact me... one-word taps on my shoulder in Morse code, I hope you know what that is, we don't have time for me to explain another method."



"G-M-O-M" _<Marius replied with a smile. He took the lenses and they surprisingly clicked into place when he held them up to his own glasses. Finally, he felt like he could contribute something useful. Or at least, he hoped he could.>_



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The power he had been holding in check burst forth.  His machine empathy did not require direct interfaces or knowledge of the system.  He in fact had small spirits that did the interfacing for him, linking his mind to the machine.  An overlay appeared directly above the tied-down bunny, rendering as a wireframe swamp.  Invisible to the naked eye, but clearly noticeable to anyone who can sense magic... or was wearing the purple lenses he had just provided to Marius.  Impossible to directly interact with from here, though.
> 
> As for Aurora and Hydra... they were IN the wireframe.  Aurora was instantly and instinctually aware of how her systems were represented, especially the primary core she was trying to shield.  As for Hydra... Hydra's code manifested as a multi-headed beast with tendrils in many directions, some of them holding a wooden marionette that Aurora immediately knew was the code to her motor functions.
> 
> ...



_<Marius studied the wireframe and looked back at the physibunny.>_
"Hang in there, Aurora.  We're coming for you, Hydra!"


----------



## Universe (Mar 16, 2022)

*I was in the infirmary too and my mind was heavily shielded by the extremely advanced frequency that it was emitting*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 16, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny is about to wave her paw to highlight a route when the cat approaches shaken> _A-Aurora, you said it's just the avatar right? Your core is...ok?
> 
> _<the holobunny nods and replies>_ Yes that is true, transmitter re-synchronization is being suppressed however he is trying constantly to circumvent. Marius is currently in conversation with him and it is easing the attacks, but I am not certain how long security firewalls will hold, as the transmitter was *designed* to link us.
> 
> ...


Yes I shall deal with this Inkwell (@Silverthunder ) quite efficiently. _Turns to his guards. _Perseus, take half your men and intercept his forces. Archimedes, take the rest of the men and guard the entrance to the infirmary. Now that that is taken care of I guess I am in charge of the party now? _Snaps his finger and a portal opens. Much to everyones shock the Beatles walk through like this is normal. They assume a position at the center of the party and begin playing "I saw Her Standing There"_


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin, Cooper, and Oriana had almost left the room by this point, but stopped when Akharas spoke.
> 
> "Um, should we really be-"
> 
> ...


Well anyways she thought I was a human named Julius Caesar. She got it half right, I was in fact, Julius Caesar, but as you can see I am clearly a folf. She was shocked at first but it quite fun. She had some kid who was blessed with an extraordinarily long life and set up a tiny little kingdom for himself. I think his name was Genghis Khan or something like that.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes I shall deal with this Inkwell (@Silverthunder ) quite efficiently. _Turns to his guards. _Perseus, take half your men and intercept his forces. Archimedes, take the rest of the men and guard the entrance to the infirmary. Now that that is taken care of I guess I am in charge of the party now? _Snaps his finger and a portal opens. Much to everyones shock the Beatles walk through like this is normal. They assume a position at the center of the party and begin playing "I saw Her Standing There"_
> 
> Well anyways she thought I was a human named Julius Caesar. She got it half right, I was in fact, Julius Caesar, but as you can see I am clearly a folf. She was shocked at first but it quite fun. She had some kid who was blessed with an extraordinarily long life and set up a tiny little kingdom for himself. I think his name was Genghis Khan or something like that.


"Wow, you sound like you've had quite the influence on history."

"It's funny, despite this being the first time I've heard any of those names, I've got some clue,  A queen and two emperors."

"Close enough, Fabiana.  Khan is roughly equivalent to emperor."

"At least one of them got betrayed-"

"Sounds like you're learning just the way Oriana and I did."

"Hold on, I want to follow up on what Pavlin just said.  If you were Julius.... just what happened on the Ides of March?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 17, 2022)

*I was back in the observation room staring into space literally*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Wow, you sound like you've had quite the influence on history."
> 
> "It's funny, despite this being the first time I've heard any of those names, I've got some clue,  A queen and two emperors."
> 
> ...


Well you see I told the Romans I should be their Dictator for Life, some of them didnt really see the benefits of a nigh immortal god-emperor ruling them. Then there was this dude named Brutus who was angry that I slept with his mother. So when I entered the Senate chambers these dudes all jumped me and began stabbing me, when Brutus stabbed me in the groin I yelled out, "I always hated you, Brutus". I teleported away to safety and teleported some random market stall owner into the Senate chamber for them to keep stabbing. As I was tending my wounds I heard my adopted kid Augustus took over and killed Brutus and all the senators. I thought he was doing a good job so I let him run the place.


----------



## Universe (Mar 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well you see I told the Romans I should be their Dictator for Life, some of them didnt really see the benefits of a nigh immortal god-emperor ruling them. Then there was this dude named Brutus who was angry that I slept with his mother. So when I entered the Senate chambers these dudes all jumped me and began stabbing me, when Brutus stabbed me in the groin I yelled out, "I always hated you, Brutus". I teleported away to safety and teleported some random market stall owner into the Senate chamber for them to keep stabbing. As I was tending my wounds I heard my adopted kid Augustus took over and killed Brutus and all the senators. I thought he was doing a good job so I let him run the place.


*I kept staring at the sky traumatized by something and it showed in the way my wings were straight out like shields*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I kept staring at the sky traumatized by something and it showed in the way my wings were straight out like shields*


_Looks over. _Hey ya doin alright, friend?


----------



## Universe (Mar 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Looks over. _Hey ya doin alright, friend?


*I shuddered not hearing you* “Brother no stop what are you doing he’ll kill us all NO STOP”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I shuddered not hearing you* “Brother no stop what are you doing he’ll kill us all NO STOP”


_I get up and walk to you and put my hand on your shoulder. _Come and listen to the music, and not dwell on the past.


----------



## Universe (Mar 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _I get up and walk to you and put my hand on your shoulder. _Come and listen to the music, and not dwell on the past.


“AH oh it’s you You do know that the word past has no meaning to me I existed before time remember? I was just looking at my wife and son” *I was shaking badly something bad had happened and the whole race had blamed it on me*


----------



## Universe (Mar 17, 2022)

“There’s something you should know before I got here I was the king of all celestial dragons then my brother Chaos decided to build this AI named Jupiter the AI went Mad and killed my father I tried to reason with my brother but he told everyone that I was the one that built it and everyone except my wife and son believed him and I got exiled but I was able to come back on one condition that I bring back the staff of creation that’s why I needed that staff by the way” *I said panting as I had a flashback of me finding my father dead*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well you see I told the Romans I should be their Dictator for Life, some of them didnt really see the benefits of a nigh immortal god-emperor ruling them. Then there was this dude named Brutus who was angry that I slept with his mother. So when I entered the Senate chambers these dudes all jumped me and began stabbing me, when Brutus stabbed me in the groin I yelled out, "I always hated you, Brutus". I teleported away to safety and teleported some random market stall owner into the Senate chamber for them to keep stabbing. As I was tending my wounds I heard my adopted kid Augustus took over and killed Brutus and all the senators. I thought he was doing a good job so I let him run the place.


"Wow."

"It all seems so crazy."

"It seems about the nature of mortal beings, honestly."


Universe said:


> “AH oh it’s you You do know that the word past has no meaning to me I existed before time remember? I was just looking at my wife and son” *I was shaking badly something bad had happened and the whole race had blamed it on me*





Universe said:


> “There’s something you should know before I got here I was the king of all celestial dragons then my brother Chaos decided to build this AI named Jupiter the AI went Mad and killed my father I tried to reason with my brother but he told everyone that I was the one that built it and everyone except my wife and son believed him and I got exiled but I was able to come back on one condition that I bring back the staff of creation that’s why I needed that staff by the way” *I said panting as I had a flashback of me finding my father dead*


"Um, if I may?  Some nagging feeling I have tells me that your brother's just asking for the staff so he can reshape reality himself."

"I wonder what it would take to get through to your people."


Marius Merganser said:


> "G-M-O-M" _<Marius replied with a smile. He took the lenses and they surprisingly clicked into place when he held them up to his own glasses. Finally, he felt like he could contribute something useful. Or at least, he hoped he could.>
> 
> 
> <Marius studied the wireframe and looked back at the physibunny.>_
> "Hang in there, Aurora. We're coming for you, Hydra!"


From within the wireframe, Firuthi aimed his crossbow and shot at one of Hydra's tendrils.  The bolt impacted and cut off a piece of the tendril at about a foot from the tip, the severed part vaporizing in a burst of blue light.  Aurora and Hydra both knew that the piece of tendril could pretty easily be regrown - Aurora from having to fight it and Hydra from having to deal with the "pain" for lack of a better term previously - but that it would still take cycles of power to do... cycles not spent attacking or defending.

How this compared to the millions or billions of cycles an AI code could access, Firuthi did not know yet.  He wagered that the power shot to a small area could help him gauge this.

A new bolt manifested slowly in the crossbow.

Back in reality, a message flashed through the lenses:
*TAKING LOTS OF EFFORT TO INTERFACE.  KNOWLEDGE OF SYSTEMS ASSISTS IN INTERFACING.  FIND EXPERT IN ANDROMEDIAN OR VENUSIAN SYSTEMS.  HAVE THEM GRAB TAIL AND RECITE KNOWLEDGE.  WILL INCREASE PROCESSING POWER.

CAUTION!  BODY MUST REMAIN FUNCTIONAL TO INTERFACE WITH AI CONFLICT.  DO NOT LET ME GET HURT IN REALITY.

DIRECT FIRST PROTOCOL:
1: STOAT (INCREASE SPEED)
2: HYENA (INCREASE POWER)
3: RHINO (INCREASE DEFENSE)

TAP CODE ON SHOULDER TO CONFIRM*

Apparently Firuthi was projecting thoughts onto the lenses... and asking for input on how to direct his energy to fight the monstrosity that was Hydra.


----------



## Mambi (Mar 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "You are far too trusting for an AI aren't you?" Inkwell added before replying, "Depending on what you mean by the term 'synthetic', the outcome would be the same. I would theoretically have no effect on cybernetics I'm afraid. Not that I couldn't of course! But the nanites were designed otherwise. And I'll have you know it is a very simple process to wipe a memory or reprogram a brain! Are you seriously telling me this facility doesn't have experience in mind control and brainwashing techniques? I'm skeptical."



_<the holobunny nods and starts to coldly reply>_ Actually we have neuro-reconfiguration headbands available in the infirmary, but they are used for repair and protection only. My sensor array can easily map out the synapses of an organic mind but they can only monitor for changes or damage, not to recombine for thought monitoring purposes.  



Silverthunder said:


> "Eeep!" He yelped in surprise, going down quickly and cowering at the sudden appearance of the vicious predator now atop him and pinning him down.
> 
> The technicians were ready to respond, kept back for a moment. Inkwell could handle himself after all, even if he couldn't really do much physically...
> 
> "Egh-" He coughed, replying in a strained manner "Is- is this how you treat all your guests!?"



_<the cat glares harder>_ NO, just the ones that bring back tormentors! 



Silverthunder said:


> "Well maybe if you cared about your other compatriots as much as you do your little robot toy I wouldn't have felt so inclined to stir the pot! What exactly did you expect to happen when haphazardly inviting random fellows from around the universes!?" He scoffed. "YOU clearly failed to address the problem of this Hydra in the first place, don't blame me when it comes back. Be thankful _I'm _here when it happened to begin with."



_<the cat sputters in shock>_ Failed...failed to address??? We downloaded him into a box and buried it on a beach. We deleted him from all root subsystems. When he took over Lucien he got another body along with Rora and *we snapped it's neck and tossed the body to the tigers!!! *What more do you expect us to do??? 



Silverthunder said:


> "Why precisely did you decide to block the problem instead of removing it completely hmm?" He chided arrogantly.



_<the cat snarls, then relaxes his grip and gets off the rabbit slightly calmer_> Ok, ok, I'm sorry. You're new here and didn't know. Here, let me explain.

The simple fact is, that physical body you see Marius walking around with? That avatar? I didn't make it and had nothing to do with it. Hydra took over Lucien somehow after we buried him in the beach and he tricked Marius into helping him make that body and linking it with a transmitter embedded in it's head to Aurora's core systems. Then when they were distracted by the new freedoms, he made a body for himself and used that same transmitter to take her over in the middle of it. Damn near killed us all, until Arizona snapped his neck. But unfortunately, he made sure he had a dormant copy of his code embedded and we couldn't remove it without damaging Aurora's copy so we left it there isolated and harmless. 

That is...until *you* shoved  that fluid into her without checking first at least, and now those blocks are gone and here we are. I know you meant well, but yeah, now he's back apparently. So far still stuck in there it seems, but I have to go check on her. _<he looks at Lucien with concern, shaking his head> _*HE* stays away though, sorry. What the hell did you do to yourse...never mind, whatever!

_<the cat starts to walk down the hall towards the infirmary, motioning to follow>_ Let's go see how they're doing. Aurora and Marius must be going nuts by now...


----------



## Mambi (Mar 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> From within the wireframe, Firuthi aimed his crossbow and shot at one of Hydra's tendrils.  The bolt impacted and cut off a piece of the tendril at about a foot from the tip, the severed part vaporizing in a burst of blue light.  Aurora and Hydra both knew that the piece of tendril could pretty easily be regrown - Aurora from having to fight it and Hydra from having to deal with the "pain" for lack of a better term previously - but that it would still take cycles of power to do... cycles not spent attacking or defending.
> 
> How this compared to the millions or billions of cycles an AI code could access, Firuthi did not know yet.  He wagered that the power shot to a small area could help him gauge this.
> 
> A new bolt manifested slowly in the crossbow.



_<the holobunny looking at the left display reacts with surprise, as suddenly a small series of red symbols vanish from the cranial display, her own code showing to be slightly stronger. She looks over at the 2 immobile creatures interfacing with the avatar, which now lays equally still and secured. She looks over at the other 2 holograms for a moment, then with a comforted grin returns to the display and zooms in on the newly-deleted red-code section in retreat>

<distracted for a moment, they all turn to face the door, as they hear the shuffling of multiple guards and other approaching creatures. She scans the hallway with her sensor array and identifies them all as friendly, noting the absence of the one that punched her avatar thankfully. Satisfied, she returns to her work trying to assist as she can, monitoring the avatar but concerned about what he said as well. As she gazes at her special duck (@Marius Merganser ), she wonders...could it have been true what he said? It seems illogical, and yet here he was, his wing probably still hurting and yet he chose to help first. Hydra had to be lying...he had to. She found her logic centers being caught in this loop trying to process this data...clearly his goal. She looks back to her display, determined to give this no more thought until after the problem is dealt with, as she watches the battle continue from her display> _


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 18, 2022)

Mambi said:


> The simple fact is, that physical body you see Marius walking around with? That avatar? I didn't make it and had nothing to do with it. Hydra took over Lucien somehow after we buried him in the beach and he tricked Marius into helping him make that body and linking it with a transmitter embedded in it's head to Aurora's core systems. Then when they were distracted by the new freedoms, he made a body for himself and used that same transmitter to take her over in the middle of it. Damn near killed us all, until Arizona snapped his neck. But unfortunately, he made sure he had a dormant copy of his code embedded and we couldn't remove it without damaging Aurora's copy so we left it there isolated and harmless.



Inkwell dusted himself off, then followed after Mambi, glaring at the cat. "So- let me see if I understand this correctly, and of course, correct me if I'm wrong."

"You allowed a guest to unknowingly create a dangerous synthetic organism. Despite knowing this, you allow this potentially dangerous entity to interface with your core AI that runs your entire facility? Any particular reason you didn't disconnect it? What would have happened if this entity activated in secret and began to quietly overrun your facility?" He rose a brow. "And what if she simply... left? Injured in a foreign land and received a similar treatment, thereby activating this virus. What, just pawn the danger off on someone else hmm?"

"Let me guess... you did it for love?" Inkwell added sarcastically.



Mambi said:


> That is...until *you* shoved that fluid into her without checking first at least, and now those blocks are gone and here we are. I know you meant well, but yeah, now he's back apparently. So far still stuck in there it seems, but I have to go check on her. _<he looks at Lucien with concern, shaking his head> _*HE* stays away though, sorry. What the hell did you do to yourse...never mind, whatever!
> 
> _<the cat starts to walk down the hall towards the infirmary, motioning to follow>_ Let's go see how they're doing. Aurora and Marius must be going nuts by now...



"You know, Mambi, it's no wonder Lucien and Pierre were so willing to augment themselves to become stronger and more capable. _YOU _are a terrible leader!" He accused. "Putting the staff, people who don't just work here, but LIVE here in such easily avoidable danger!? Inviting random guests with all manner of horrific backgrounds into _their _home as well as yours without even the slightest background checks!?"

He guffawed at the thought. "And do you know _why _your staff are so willing to help you, hmm!? Because they trust you... are you ABUSING that trust for your own sick chaos fantasies!?" 

"Well, if that's the case, I approve." He concluded. "The world is quite boring, sometimes you just need to inject a small bit of chaos into the mix hmm? I have a few FEV variants back home if you want to have some fun later."


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Wow."
> 
> "It all seems so crazy."
> 
> ...


*I turned and looked at him* “That’s not below him actually you would have to tell them the truth”


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

“I had nothing to do with Jupiter’s creation that’s why I created Alpha who’s the opposite of Jupiter in every way”


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> From within the wireframe, Firuthi aimed his crossbow and shot at one of Hydra's tendrils.  The bolt impacted and cut off a piece of the tendril at about a foot from the tip, the severed part vaporizing in a burst of blue light.  Aurora and Hydra both knew that the piece of tendril could pretty easily be regrown - Aurora from having to fight it and Hydra from having to deal with the "pain" for lack of a better term previously - but that it would still take cycles of power to do... cycles not spent attacking or defending.



_<Marius watched Firuthi's shot land and then turned to look at the Physibunny lying quietly in the bed.  It seemed underwhelming, but perhaps he was just being impatient.>_



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Back in reality, a message flashed through the lenses:
> *TAKING LOTS OF EFFORT TO INTERFACE.  KNOWLEDGE OF SYSTEMS ASSISTS IN INTERFACING.  FIND EXPERT IN ANDROMEDIAN OR VENUSIAN SYSTEMS.  HAVE THEM GRAB TAIL AND RECITE KNOWLEDGE.  WILL INCREASE PROCESSING POWER.
> 
> CAUTION!  BODY MUST REMAIN FUNCTIONAL TO INTERFACE WITH AI CONFLICT.  DO NOT LET ME GET HURT IN REALITY.
> ...



_<"Great! I'm playing a video game with a dragon for a controller and it only has one button." Marius thought to himself.  He would have to wait for Mambi to work the tail since he was the one familiar with alien tech.  Until the cat could arrive, Marius knew that Hydra was devious, calculating, and relentless.  His own direct attack against the AI didn't go very well last time they fought, so rushing in with a power play probably wasn't a good idea.  Growing more impatient, Marius carefully tapped out the option for speed on Firuthi's shoulder.>_


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

*I needed professional help for my trauma* “I know Jupiter is still out there but I know the AI’s weakness it likes order and control if he shows up do something random he’ll get enraged and confused”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “There’s something you should know before I got here I was the king of all celestial dragons then my brother Chaos decided to build this AI named Jupiter the AI went Mad and killed my father I tried to reason with my brother but he told everyone that I was the one that built it and everyone except my wife and son believed him and I got exiled but I was able to come back on one condition that I bring back the staff of creation that’s why I needed that staff by the way” *I said panting as I had a flashback of me finding my father dead*


I might have a solution. _Ahrakas pulls a holoprojector out of his pocket, it activates and displays an image of thousands of soldiers all marching in formation. _I could provide an army to reinstate you back to your rightful throne.


Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell dusted himself off, then followed after Mambi, glaring at the cat. "So- let me see if I understand this correctly, and of course, correct me if I'm wrong."
> 
> "You allowed a guest to unknowingly create a dangerous synthetic organism. Despite knowing this, you allow this potentially dangerous entity to interface with your core AI that runs your entire facility? Any particular reason you didn't disconnect it? What would have happened if this entity activated in secret and began to quietly overrun your facility?" He rose a brow. "And what if she simply... left? Injured in a foreign land and received a similar treatment, thereby activating this virus. What, just pawn the danger off on someone else hmm?"
> 
> ...


_After you finish speaking my guards catch up to you. Perseus begins speaking, _You have committed crimes against Mambi and his people, we advise you to surrender peacefully, to your men to stand down, and come with us for interrogation. _Six guards behind him assume a Hoplite phalanx position._


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I might have a solution. _Ahrakas pulls a holoprojector out of his pocket, it activates and displays an image of thousands of soldiers all marching in formation. _I could provide an army to reinstate you back to your rightful throne.
> 
> _After you finish speaking my guards catch up to you. Perseus begins speaking, _You have committed crimes against Mambi and his people, we advise you to surrender peacefully, to your men to stand down, and come with us for interrogation. _Six guards behind him assume a Hoplite phalanx position._


“Thank you that would be appreciated” *I said smiling*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 18, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I might have a solution. _Ahrakas pulls a holoprojector out of his pocket, it activates and displays an image of thousands of soldiers all marching in formation. _I could provide an army to reinstate you back to your rightful throne.
> 
> _After you finish speaking my guards catch up to you. Perseus begins speaking, _You have committed crimes against Mambi and his people, we advise you to surrender peacefully, to your men to stand down, and come with us for interrogation. _Six guards behind him assume a Hoplite phalanx position._



Inkwell waved his hand in dismissal, continuing beside Mambi. "Yes yes, and I'm sure you're going to say you're the most elite fighting force in the universe, invincible shields, weapons that can penetrate anything, probably dodge projectiles. Friend, I'm from Tartarus. There are things far worse there than you, and I've heard it all before. Now why don't you turn around and pretend you couldn't find me before I educate you on why might doesn't in fact make right." He concluded boastfully.


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

*Alpha shows up at that moment and stares daggers at you* Alpha:”I can probably help you I am a celestial AI”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 18, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell waved his hand in dismissal, continuing beside Mambi. "Yes yes, and I'm sure you're going to say you're the most elite fighting force in the universe, invincible shields, weapons that can penetrate anything, probably dodge projectiles. Friend, I'm from Tartarus. There are things far worse there than you, and I've heard it all before. Now why don't you turn around and pretend you couldn't find me before I educate you on why might doesn't in fact make right." He concluded boastfully.


I am afraid you dont know who I am. I am Perseus, son of Zeus. Slayer of Medusa and the Kraken. Ive dealt with the beasts of Tartarus many times before. And these are my men the Argonauts.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Alpha shows up at that moment and stares daggers at you* Alpha:”I can probably help you I am a celestial AI”



"Oh! Finally!" Inkwell reached out and placed something in Alpha's hand. It was a piece of garbage.



Baron Tredegar said:


> I am afraid you dont know who I am. I am Perseus, son of Zeus. Slayer of Medusa and the Kraken. Ive dealt with the beasts of Tartarus many times before. And these are my men the Argonauts.



Inkwell gasped, and paused mid step at the beings explanation and personal introduction. "You're THAT Perseus!? The actual son of Zeus! Well, you're right, never heard of you... Well, I know what a kraken is, with all their... tenticly bits... real popular with certain folks..."

"Now, correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't Argonauts some kind of bran cereal?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 18, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh! Finally!" Inkwell reached out and placed something in Alpha's hand. It was a piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes my girlfriend was one of those "certain folks". When I killed Medusa I used her blood to enchant my sword so that just one touch of my blade can cause my enemies to turn to stone. If you do not surrender I will be forced to use it on you.


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh! Finally!" Inkwell reached out and placed something in Alpha's hand. It was a piece of garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Alpha was not amused* alpha:”I’m not a trash can”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 18, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius watched Firuthi's shot land and then turned to look at the Physibunny lying quietly in the bed.  It seemed underwhelming, but perhaps he was just being impatient.>
> 
> 
> 
> <"Great! I'm playing a video game with a dragon for a controller and it only has one button." Marius thought to himself.  He would have to wait for Mambi to work the tail since he was the one familiar with alien tech.  Until the cat could arrive, Marius knew that Hydra was devious, calculating, and relentless.  His own direct attack against the AI didn't go very well last time they fought, so rushing in with a power play probably wasn't a good idea.  Growing more impatient, Marius carefully tapped out the option for speed on Firuthi's shoulder.>_


*COMMAND "STOAT" RECOGNIZED.*

Inside the wireframe, Firuthi's avatar changed slightly.  The crossbow now had an ammo box mounted on it, and his boots now had a grip pattern on the bottom.

Firuthi shot again, searing another tendril tip off the beast.  This time, the next bolt appeared much faster.  He shot again, and again, burning bits off the creature... and Hydra retaliated.

Marius noted that Firuthi was in fact several times faster now.  At his original speed, the mass of tendrils that shot at him would have easily punctured bits of his form.  Now, however?  Firuthi evaded every one, though he had to stop firing to do so.

Finally, one of the heads of the beast turned and Firuthi took his shot.  Unfortunately, it was slightly off target, only burning out a tooth.  Firuthi tried again, aiming for the tongue of the beast... and suddenly jerked the shot upward, barely catching the beast's nose.

Aurora would have noticed not just a sudden shift in Hydra's code, but her own.  In the wireframe, the monster had just tried to block Firuthi's shot with the marionette.  The head of the marionette had blocked the tongue, and Firuthi had mercifully missed the marionette entirely.

He tried aiming for another head.  The first shot scraped the chin, but Firuthi had to angle the second shot down to avoid the marionette again and took a tiny sliver out of Hydra's side.

A new message on the lenses:
*IS THE MARIONETTE ONE OF HYDRA'S PARTS?  Y/N*

Firuthi must not have fully understood Aurora's systems yet.  Whether Marius knew, Firuthi could not guess.


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *COMMAND "STOAT" RECOGNIZED.*
> 
> Inside the wireframe, Firuthi's avatar changed slightly.  The crossbow now had an ammo box mounted on it, and his boots now had a grip pattern on the bottom.
> 
> ...


*Alpha had left Inkwell and had gone to the infirmary his Firewall set to Alpha 771 beta*


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

Alpha:”I think I might be of some use”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 18, 2022)

_Meanwhile Ahrakas has gotten drunk on the Romulan ale that he had brought to the party, the Beatles are singing in German, and Ahrakas is telling Firuthis kids about the time he killed President McKinley on a whim._


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Meanwhile Ahrakas has gotten drunk on the Romulan ale that he had brought to the party, the Beatles are singing in German, and Ahrakas is telling Firuthis kids about the time he killed President McKinley on a whim._


*I suddenly sensed a familiar AI* “NO IT CAN’T BE” *Jupiter landed on the balcony and grinned at me*


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

Jupiter:”Hello Universe I’ve come to kill your family especially your son” *I roared in rage and unleashed the most powerful bolt of cosmic lightning into the AI frying it’s code and circuits for good I then collapsed onto the floor losing consciousness*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> Jupiter:”Hello Universe I’ve come to kill your family especially your son” *I roared in rage and unleashed the most powerful bolt of cosmic lightning into the AI frying it’s code and circuits for good*


_Drunkenly walks over, pulls out my pistol and shoots the AI three times in the head. _Well he was a pushover. Whats next?


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Drunkenly walks over, pulls out my pistol and shoots the AI three times in the head. _Well he was a pushover. Whats next?


*I immediately started to pass out* “I think I’m going to fall down”


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

*I immediately fell over drained of energy*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> A new message on the lenses:
> *IS THE MARIONETTE ONE OF HYDRA'S PARTS?  Y/N*
> 
> Firuthi must not have fully understood Aurora's systems yet.  Whether Marius knew, Firuthi could not guess.



"Is the marionette one of Hydra's parts?" _<Marius read the text out loud in confusion.>_
"How the hell should I know!? You chose the symbology. Probably not?"

_<He tapped the code for the letter N.>_


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Is the marionette one of Hydra's parts?" _<Marius read the text out loud in confusion.>_
> "How the hell should I know!? You chose the symbology. Probably not?"
> 
> _<He tapped the code for the letter N.>_


*Alpha stood there patiently waiting for an answer*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 18, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Is the marionette one of Hydra's parts?" _<Marius read the text out loud in confusion.>_
> "How the hell should I know!? You chose the symbology. Probably not?"
> 
> _<He tapped the code for the letter N.>_


*UNDERSTOOD.  I WILL NOT TOUCH THE MARIONETTE.

I SENSE A THIRD ARTIFICIAL BEING IN THE ROOM.  PLEASE ASCERTAIN FRIEND OR FOE.*

Inside the wireframe, Firuthi continued to place his shots.  It seemed the entire point of the way he was shooting was to minimize collateral damage.


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *UNDERSTOOD.  I WILL NOT TOUCH THE MARIONETTE.
> 
> I SENSE A THIRD ARTIFICIAL BEING IN THE ROOM.  PLEASE ASCERTAIN FRIEND OR FOE.*
> 
> Inside the wireframe, Firuthi continued to place his shots.  It seemed the entire point of the way he was shooting was to minimize collateral damage.


Alpha:”friend it is I Alpha” *He looked a little taken aback by this*


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

*He looks offended that Firuthi had to ask that question*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> Alpha:”friend it is I Alpha” *He looked a little taken aback by this*





Universe said:


> *He looks offended that Firuthi had to ask that question*


Marius saw a slight shimmer in the room through the lenses for a brief moment and anyone with magic sense might feel a slight breeze.  A message appeared on Marius's lenses:

*IT APPEARS HE CAN SEE OFF OF YOUR GLASSES.

ALPHA, I CAN ONLY FEEL YOUR PRESENCE, NOT SEE YOU.  FIND A SCREEN AND INPUT THE THING I CALLED YOU WHEN WE FIRST MET IF YOU WISH TO WITNESS MY BATTLE.

MARIUS, THE SYMBOLOGY IS PARTICULAR TO THE TYPE OF MACHINE AND I DO NOT CHOOSE IT AS SUCH.  IF ALPHA INPUTS THE CODE AND WATCHES, HE WILL BE ABLE TO TRANSLATE THE SYMBOLS AS AN AI.  BUT YOU ARE THE ONE WHO ACTS ON THESE MESSAGES.  MAKE SURE ALPHA UNDERSTANDS THAT.*

((If you saw a "how did he know the name" thing?  I had to fix it because I goofed.))


----------



## Universe (Mar 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Marius saw a slight shimmer in the room through the lenses for a brief moment and anyone with magic sense might feel a slight breeze.  A message appeared on Marius's lenses:
> 
> *IT APPEARS HE CAN SEE OFF OF YOUR GLASSES.
> 
> ...


*Alpha types in security droid he keeps his firewall security protocols on high alert* alpha:”but is there anything I can do?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Alpha types in security droid he keeps his firewall security protocols on high alert* alpha:”but is there anything I can do?”


Alpha's screen reveals the presence of the wireframe swamp to the android.  It revealed Firuthi's avatar, still shooting away at the avatar of Hydra and only succeeding in chip damage.  At the very least, Firuthi was not getting hit.

A message appeared on both the screen and Marius's lenses:
*I USED A LOT OF ENERGY MAINTAINING CONVERSATION.  ALPHA, HOOK ME UP TO MEDICAL EQUIPMENT AND MONITOR IT.  MAKE SURE I GET NUTRIENTS AND MAKE SURE MY PHYSICAL BODY IS WELL DEFENDED.  MARIUS WILL HANDLE INTERACTIONS WITH ME.  BE READY TO TRANSLATE FOR HIM.*

The following appeared ONLY on Marius's lenses:
*I MUST FOCUS ALL MY ENERGY ON THIS BATTLE.  REMEMBER, MARIUS, ONLY YOU SHALL RESPOND TO PROTOCOL MESSAGES.  CALL OUT ANY SYMBOLS YOU DO NOT KNOW.*

The following appeared on the screen and lenses:
*AND COVER MY EARS WITH SOMETHING UNTIL THE CAT ARRIVES.  MY HEARING WORKS IN THIS MODE, BUT AT A MASSIVE ENERGY DRAIN.  IT MUST BE USED SPARINGLY.*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Alpha's screen reveals the presence of the wireframe swamp to the android.  It revealed Firuthi's avatar, still shooting away at the avatar of Hydra and only succeeding in chip damage.  At the very least, Firuthi was not getting hit.
> 
> A message appeared on both the screen and Marius's lenses:
> *I USED A LOT OF ENERGY MAINTAINING CONVERSATION.  ALPHA, HOOK ME UP TO MEDICAL EQUIPMENT AND MONITOR IT.  MAKE SURE I GET NUTRIENTS AND MAKE SURE MY PHYSICAL BODY IS WELL DEFENDED.  MARIUS WILL HANDLE INTERACTIONS WITH ME.  BE READY TO TRANSLATE FOR HIM.*
> ...



_<Marius looked around the room and approached a medical tray with the typical jars of gauze, cotton balls, and tongue depressors that you'd find in any normal doctor's office.  He grabbed a bunch of the cotton balls and proceeded to stuff them in Firuthi's ear holes, figuring that would be sufficient to muffle distracting noises. 

He looked at the physibunny again and his fear and anger shifted to guilt. The original punch from the monster rabbit was meant for him. He should be the one recovering in bed, not her. The realization started to sink in that once again, he was unable to fulfill his obligation and responsibility to keep her safe. And if every villain in this spiral of the galaxy was going to pop in for a visit all the time, he would likely never be able to.  Everyone else was fighting his fight and he was literally limited to patting them on the back in support. He wiped his eyes and waited for the next prompt to appear in his lenses.>_


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Alpha's screen reveals the presence of the wireframe swamp to the android.  It revealed Firuthi's avatar, still shooting away at the avatar of Hydra and only succeeding in chip damage.  At the very least, Firuthi was not getting hit.
> 
> A message appeared on both the screen and Marius's lenses:
> *I USED A LOT OF ENERGY MAINTAINING CONVERSATION.  ALPHA, HOOK ME UP TO MEDICAL EQUIPMENT AND MONITOR IT.  MAKE SURE I GET NUTRIENTS AND MAKE SURE MY PHYSICAL BODY IS WELL DEFENDED.  MARIUS WILL HANDLE INTERACTIONS WITH ME.  BE READY TO TRANSLATE FOR HIM.*
> ...


*Alpha does so smiling as he finally gets to do what he was designed for*


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

*In the observation room I was unconscious*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I suddenly sensed a familiar AI* “NO IT CAN’T BE” *Jupiter landed on the balcony and grinned at me*





Universe said:


> Jupiter:”Hello Universe I’ve come to kill your family especially your son” *I roared in rage and unleashed the most powerful bolt of cosmic lightning into the AI frying it’s code and circuits for good I then collapsed onto the floor losing consciousness*





Baron Tredegar said:


> _Drunkenly walks over, pulls out my pistol and shoots the AI three times in the head. _Well he was a pushover. Whats next?





Universe said:


> *I immediately started to pass out* “I think I’m going to fall down”





Universe said:


> *I immediately fell over drained of energy*





Universe said:


> *In the observation room I was unconscious*


"Well, this might be a problem."

"What do you even use TO wake up a dragon that big?"

"I dunno.  Ophiuchian salt?"

"I'm not even going to ask.  Does one of us need to go run down to the infirmary and pick something up for the guy?"

"That.... was... such a beautiful shot."



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius looked around the room and approached a medical tray with the typical jars of gauze, cotton balls, and tongue depressors that you'd find in any normal doctor's office.  He grabbed a bunch of the cotton balls and proceeded to stuff them in Firuthi's ear holes, figuring that would be sufficient to muffle distracting noises.
> 
> He looked at the physibunny again and his fear and anger shifted to guilt. The original punch from the monster rabbit was meant for him. He should be the one recovering in bed, not her. The realization started to sink in that once again, he was unable to fulfill his obligation and responsibility to keep her safe. And if every villain in this spiral of the galaxy was going to pop in for a visit all the time, he would likely never be able to.  Everyone else was fighting his fight and he was literally limited to patting them on the back in support. He wiped his eyes and waited for the next prompt to appear in his lenses.>_





Universe said:


> *Alpha does so smiling as he finally gets to do what he was designed for*


Medical readouts would indicate Firuthi had a deficiency in sodium and blood sugar.  Currently only a slight deficiency in both, but possibly enough to account for his comments about energy.

The battle in the wireframe raged on.  Firuthi had managed to grind a couple tendrils down to nothing, but still could not get a clear shot at one of Hydra's heads due to the use of the marionette.

A message appeared, only on Marius's lenses:
*HIS RELIANCE ON THE MARIONETTE IS RIDICULOUS.  I HAVE A FEW IDEAS TO BYPASS IT, BUT ONLY ENOUGH POWER TO USE ONE.

DIRECT A PROTOCOL:
1: DETONATE (EXPLOSIVE SHOTS)
2: SEPARATE (SPLITTING SHOTS)
3: ROBOTECH (GUIDED SHOTS)
4: TOXICANT (POISONED SHOTS)

ASK ALPHA IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS ON THESE.

TAP CODE ON SHOULDER TO CONFIRM*


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Well, this might be a problem."
> 
> "What do you even use TO wake up a dragon that big?"
> 
> ...


*Alpha suggested Robotech to mauris*


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

*I groaned absorbing energy from the environment* “What happened?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I groaned absorbing energy from the environment* “What happened?”


"Look at the scrap metal in front of you."

"Some machine said they wanted to kill your family and you just exploded."

"It didn't say who it was, but you reacted like you knew."


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Look at the scrap metal in front of you."
> 
> "Some machine said they wanted to kill your family and you just exploded."
> 
> "It didn't say who it was, but you reacted like you knew."


“My son Sol no one messes with a celestial dragon’s family and lives they’re all I have left and Jupiter knew that now he’s gone for good I’m I’m free”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “My son Sol no one messes with a celestial dragon’s family and lives they’re all I have left and Jupiter knew that now he’s gone for good I’m I’m free”


"Keep the pieces.  Maybe you can cow your brother into surrendering with them."

"Somehow I don't think intimidation works the same way with timeless beings, Pavlin..."


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Keep the pieces.  Maybe you can cow your brother into surrendering with them."
> 
> "Somehow I don't think intimidation works the same way with timeless beings, Pavlin..."


“He would just call me a coward”


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

“I’ve never done that before that was new you saw what I did right?”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 19, 2022)

"Huh, parties are a nice way to see some new things....alright, why not?"

_The Dewott spared no quarter when it came to joining parties, despite being the type that would sit there and drink most of the time. Granted, for some, it may seem like that would be an oddball in such a lively environment, though Akio was certain nobody would really notice to such a high pedigree. After all, they would be sure to be too busy tending to their own things, as everyone has their own agendas to fill, and their ow sense of importance, which only solidified the Dewott's case.

Striding on inside, Akio had to stop, taking a look at what might be in front of him. Quite the lively scene, as aforementioned. Dancing, flashing, eccentric lighting, and not to mention, possible accommodations and party equipment. The standardized normality of a party, though approachable nonetheless. He made his way on over to a particular area next to the drinks, took up a chair, and sat himself down, blade resting against his leg as he watched his surroundings.

He never was really one to socialize at parties, more so get a good look at all the people there, know faces before knowing names, that kind of thing. For some odd reason, Akio felt more inclined to remember someone's face before he would remember their name, though he wasn't particularly rattled by such a notion. He poured himself a decent cup of fruit punch, seeing as how that's how he would usually start his time there, and sat back, for once actually getting some time to himself to relax. Such luxuries weren't as apparent and easy to come by for him, and always being uptight due to his usual disciplined stature, this proved as a nice little social experiment: don't do anything training related. Hard, considering he was doing so at the moment, always watching people, for some reason expecting chaos at the slightest notion._

"Jeez.....maybe they were right. Maybe I do need to try and relax...stop being so guarded, so walled up. I suppose relaxing could be....a someone medial task....however, it'll prove to be a considerable challenge....though I'll do my best...," Akio muttered under his breath, one paw patting his trusty blade, and the other clutching onto that plastic, velvet red cup filled with the reddish-pink liquid, sighing as he did his best to not survey his surroundings.

"Relax.....stop worrying about schedules....nobody's going to attack. It's a party, meant for fun...loosen up...," the otter mumbled to himself, trying to relieve his wandering mind as he stared off into space, zoning out for a brief moment.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

*I had never seen or heard of a celestial dragon using cosmic lightning before*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’ve never done that before that was new you saw what I did right?”





Universe said:


> *I had never seen or heard of a celestial dragon using cosmic lightning before*


"I did, and I'm not sure if I want to test it."

"I certainly don't.  Let the coming party crashers find out."

"I get the feeling these party crashers might not even wind up being a threat."

"Guys, I'm getting this nagging premonition.  You mind if I go for a walk?"

"Don't do it yet, Kurt.  Remember what the big guy said about you."

"No, seriously, I feel like we might have either a bystander or another ally we don't know yet.  We don't want to scare him with anything, most certainly not portals and teleportation."

"I still don't think you should go alone, Kurt."

"Hey, Akharas... do you think they'll arrive soon?  I kind of don't want Kurt going alone either but we can't just leave a random being around until things go badly."


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

“I should find Alpha but I’m pretty sure he can handle himself”


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> A message appeared, only on Marius's lenses:
> *HIS RELIANCE ON THE MARIONETTE IS RIDICULOUS.  I HAVE A FEW IDEAS TO BYPASS IT, BUT ONLY ENOUGH POWER TO USE ONE.
> 
> DIRECT A PROTOCOL:
> ...





Universe said:


> *Alpha suggested Robotech to mauris*



"Outrun. Outlast. Hit him quick, get out fast. Stay alive until this horror show has passed."

_<Marius tapped out the option for guided shots.>_


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Outrun. Outlast. Hit him quick, get out fast. Stay alive until this horror show has passed."
> 
> _<Marius tapped out the option for guided shots.>_


*Alpha nodded in approval*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 19, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Outrun. Outlast. Hit him quick, get out fast. Stay alive until this horror show has passed."
> 
> _<Marius tapped out the option for guided shots.>_





Universe said:


> *Alpha nodded in approval*


In the wireframe, Firuthi's crossbow glowed, growing a scope on top of the ammo box.

He began to fire at one of the heads again.  As before, the beast tried to shield with the marionette.  This time, Firuthi did not aim elsewhere.

Instead, just before the bolts would have hit the marionette, they bent.  But they did not just bend at shallow angles.  No, they bent more than 60 degrees, actively evading the marionette, before bending right back and going for the head he had been targeting.  When the beast tried to block, they simply bent in other directions.

Firuthi fired and dodged, fired and dodged.  With his new directive, he easily carved off the face of one of the heads, turning it into an eyeless, toothless, featureless maw.  He never once got scratched, nor did he ever hit the marionette.

Hydra's response was likely to be much worse than usual, given Firuthi was actively going after a core process.



Back in reality, Firuthi spoke.  To Marius and Alpha, and any other bystanders to the scene, this would be at a volume just above a whisper.  But to Aurora and Hydra, and indeed Firuthi himself, it would sound a lot more like a bellow.

"Hydra.  Surrender control of your captive.  Leave.  And never return.  Or I will delete you from existence.  Painfully.  And slowly.  You may use over a thousand bits for each minuscule piece of your code.  But I am overwriting every.  Single.  One.  Nothing will remain of you when I am done.  Here.  Or anywhere."


_((Yeah, now we're getting serious and I will need @Mambi to actively have Hydra try something.))_


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> In the wireframe, Firuthi's crossbow glowed, growing a scope on top of the ammo box.
> 
> He began to fire at one of the heads again.  As before, the beast tried to shield with the marionette.  This time, Firuthi did not aim elsewhere.
> 
> ...


*Alpha smiled*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I did, and I'm not sure if I want to test it."
> 
> "I certainly don't.  Let the coming party crashers find out."
> 
> ...


Time moves differently for us Temporal Lords, an hour for them to arrive may be ten hours for you. We can reasonable assume that they will be here in the next 24 hours. 
Yes Kurt, it is good to listen to your premonitions, you may find an ally in the coming fight. It is good for you to follow the path of the serpent.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Time moves differently for us Temporal Lords, an hour for them to arrive may be ten hours for you. We can reasonable assume that they will be here in the next 24 hours.
> Yes Kurt, it is good to listen to your premonitions, you may find an ally in the coming fight. It is good for you to follow the path of the serpent.


“did you even see what I just did I didn’t even know celestial dragons could do that”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “did you even see what I just did I didn’t even know celestial dragons could do that”


Yes...... thats how my father died.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

“Ooo I’m sorry Tell me the name of the celestial dragon who did it and I’ll have him executed at once”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ooo I’m sorry Tell me the name of the celestial dragon who did it and I’ll have him executed at once”


General Kitanis, chief commander off the armies of King Lanren Solaris the first of the Proximan Celestial Dragons.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> General Kitanis, chief commander off the armies of King Lanren Solaris the first of the Proximan Celestial Dragons.


“Oooh he’s already dead very little I can do now wait no you don’t mean?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Oooh he’s already dead very little I can do now wait no you don’t mean?”


That is exactly what I mean it was quite a messy time 5 billion years ago during the Dawn War.


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

“I didn’t know I could do that honest”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Time moves differently for us Temporal Lords, an hour for them to arrive may be ten hours for you. We can reasonable assume that they will be here in the next 24 hours.
> Yes Kurt, it is good to listen to your premonitions, you may find an ally in the coming fight. It is good for you to follow the path of the serpent.


"Alright.  I'm going to see into this and find out why I'm getting this feeling.  You four can come along if you're worried about my safety."

"Yeah, I'm coming along too."

"Same."

"Akharas, I promise we'll be back up here when we're done."

"Yeah, and if there is anyone else we'll try bringing them here too."

The five otters set out, wandering the party grounds, looking for the source of Kurt's concern.

"Oriana, we originally entered this party somewhere downstairs, yeah?"

"Yeah, I remember where it is.  Pavlin, Fabiana, Cooper, there's a bit more of a formal entrance we went through.  Kurt, you think that's where the disturbance came from?"

"Well, it's my first guess."


----------



## Universe (Mar 19, 2022)

*I sighed annoyed by my history*


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

“I wish my history wasn’t so messy and confusing”


----------



## Mambi (Mar 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell dusted himself off, then followed after Mambi, glaring at the cat. "So- let me see if I understand this correctly, and of course, correct me if I'm wrong."
> 
> "You allowed a guest to unknowingly create a dangerous synthetic organism. Despite knowing this, you allow this potentially dangerous entity to interface with your core AI that runs your entire facility? Any particular reason you didn't disconnect it? What would have happened if this entity activated in secret and began to quietly overrun your facility?" He rose a brow. "And what if she simply... left? Injured in a foreign land and received a similar treatment, thereby activating this virus. What, just pawn the danger off on someone else hmm?"
> 
> "Let me guess... you did it for love?" Inkwell added sarcastically.


_
<the cat huffs indignantly>_ The dangerous coding was isolated and the transmitter was repaired to safer states! Hydra never was allowed to interface with her, and hopefully she still won't! Hydra DID overrun the facility, that's how we MET Hydra! Why do you think I had my paws so securely around you throat??

Oh and for your information longears, I didn't "allow" it, I was busy hitting on a hot female coyote at he time and he snuck off after borrowing some technology from her infinite bag that also contained highly destructive interdimenional relics that she was carrying with her at the time and...

<_sighs deeply and grins impishly as he blushes through his fur_> Ok, I'm starting to see your point a little...and it *was* for love actually, but not mine. Marius was in love with her, and Hydra used Lucien to trick him so _they _ could be together. Came as a surprise to me too when me and her physical avatar met, believe me!



Silverthunder said:


> "You know, Mambi, it's no wonder Lucien and Pierre were so willing to augment themselves to become stronger and more capable. _YOU _are a terrible leader!" He accused. "Putting the staff, people who don't just work here, but LIVE here in such easily avoidable danger!? Inviting random guests with all manner of horrific backgrounds into _their _home as well as yours without even the slightest background checks!?"
> 
> He guffawed at the thought. "And do you know _why _your staff are so willing to help you, hmm!? Because they trust you... are you ABUSING that trust for your own sick chaos fantasies!?"



_<as the cat just stares back shocked at the accusation, the bunny Pierre waves his paws dismissively and calls over frantically>_ SIR, that's not true, I never got augmented nor was I going to, we were just helping Lucien and this bunny plunged him into something! We love being here and helping out, you know that! Sure you have a lot of crazy things going on but that's ok because security systems are good and, well,  secure! We're all happy here, really!  <_he nods excessively as he glances at you occasionally with an angry and concerned look> 
_


Silverthunder said:


> _
> "Well, if that's the case, I approve." He concluded. "The world is quite boring, sometimes you just need to inject a small bit of chaos into the mix hmm? I have a few FEV variants back home if you want to have some fun later."_


_
<the cat grins and nods>_ Maybe so...maybe so...<_unseen to the cat, the bunnies shiver slightly at the idea as we walk on...> _


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

*I ran out of the observation room very distressed*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Back in reality, Firuthi spoke.  To Marius and Alpha, and any other bystanders to the scene, this would be at a volume just above a whisper.  But to Aurora and Hydra, and indeed Firuthi himself, it would sound a lot more like a bellow.
> 
> "Hydra.  Surrender control of your captive.  Leave.  And never return.  Or I will delete you from existence.  Painfully.  And slowly.  You may use over a thousand bits for each minuscule piece of your code.  But I am overwriting every.  Single.  One.  Nothing will remain of you when I am done.  Here.  Or anywhere."
> 
> ...


_
<the evil AI could feel his control over the avatar's systems slipping, but refused to relinquish. He knew it was only a matter of time and he still could fight! He just came back, the duck could not win...not like this! He roars in the virtualspace in frustration, manifesting in a lighting storm that darkens the ambient lighting. He would never go back to dormancy, never surrender, never would the...yes, that was it! THAT was how to get his revenge!!!>

<in reality, the holonurse calls over to Marius (@Marius Merganser _)>Marius, if you can hear me, be alerted, Hydra is attempting an unusual action...purpose unknown. _<she returns to the display as she sees the red coding symbols focusing on a new area of control, the autonotomic systems of...she cries out>_ OH NO!!! MARIUS, STOP HIM QUICKLY!!!_

<in the virtualspace, the Hydra suddenly flies up and smashes through the ground, representing deeper levels of control. He grabs a cable and lifts it high, a pulsing signal going through it as he places one of his heads around it to prepare to bite. He yells out with the other heads...>_* MARIUS, INTRUDER, I STILL CONTROL THIS AVATAR'S BODY, AND THIS LINKAGE CONTROLS HER HEART SIGNALS. CEASE YOUR ATTACK OR SHE DIES RIGHT NOW WITH ME!!! YOU HAVE 15 CYCLES TO COMPLY!!!*

_<in reality, the holonurses scramble frantically as the cardio units alert to an irregular heatbeat in the avatar's circulatory systems as the red coding spreads deeper...>_


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the evil AI could feel his control over the avatar's systems slipping, but refused to relinquish. He knew it was only a matter of time and he still could fight! He just came back, the duck could not win...not like this! He roars in the virtualspace in frustration, manifesting in a lighting storm that darkens the ambient lighting. He would never go back to dormancy, never surrender, never would the...yes, that was it! THAT was how to get his revenge!!!>
> 
> <in reality, the holonurse calls over to Marius (@Marius Merganser _)>Marius, if you can hear me, be alerted, Hydra is attempting an unusual action...purpose unknown. _<she returns to the display as she sees the red coding symbols focusing on a new area of control, the autonotomic systems of...she cries out>_ OH NO!!! MARIUS, STOP HIM QUICKLY!!!
> 
> ...


Alpha:”Hey hydra I have one thing to say to you Shut up coward” *He plugs himself into the screen in front of him and downloads himself into it*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 20, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> "Huh, parties are a nice way to see some new things....alright, why not?"
> 
> _The Dewott spared no quarter when it came to joining parties, despite being the type that would sit there and drink most of the time. Granted, for some, it may seem like that would be an oddball in such a lively environment, though Akio was certain nobody would really notice to such a high pedigree. After all, they would be sure to be too busy tending to their own things, as everyone has their own agendas to fill, and their ow sense of importance, which only solidified the Dewott's case.
> 
> ...


_
<as you stare off, you look around to see several creatures dancing about with a few sitting at a table off to the side. You notice down the hallway a small commotion outside a hallway where a red cross is on the door, and you see several small bunnies carrying food to replenish a dining area where a unicorn is wandering around as well. You see the cat who initially greeted you approaching the commotion with a few other different-looking rabbits and a holographic transparent bunny, just as you feel a tapping on your shoulder as a small bunny wearing a uniform greets you> _

Hello, I saw you arrive a moment ago, welcome to the party! That is Mambi and Aurora, our host and resident AI, but I haven't met the others yet...wonder what's up? Regardless, my apologies, may I offer you a juice while you get your bearings, sir? Our facilities offer a wide range of activities as well as the latest in Andromedian and Venusian technologies for your assistance. <_he lifts his tray to you with a smile and awaits your reply>  _


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

*Alpha then appears in the wireframe as a digital version of me but green* Alpha:”I’m not sure if I can help but he’s not taking over me I have high security firewalls”


----------



## Mambi (Mar 20, 2022)

*(BTW, just a note that I'll be replying when I can, but soon work/life will have me busier than usual for a while until the reactor outage is done in a month or so. Might be days in between sometimes as shifts get shifted, even more than usual. <blush> Just a heads up in case you're wondering where I took off to anytime, but feel free to play and I'll jump in as I can as I still love the fun hobby. Hugs to all! <BOOPS> )*


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

Mambi said:


> *(BTW, just a note that I'll be replying when I can, but soon work/life will have me busier than usual for a while until the reactor outage is done in a month or so. Might be days in between sometimes as shifts get shifted, even more than usual. <blush> Just a heads up, but feel free to play and I'll jump in as I can as I still love the fun hobby. Hugs to all! <BOOPS> )*


(Ok)


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

“Hydra you are no match for a celestial dragon AI”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 20, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat huffs indignantly>_ The dangerous coding was isolated and the transmitter was repaired to safer states! Hydra never was allowed to interface with her, and hopefully she still won't! Hydra DID overrun the facility, that's how we MET Hydra! Why do you think I had my paws so securely around you throat??
> 
> Oh and for your information longears, I didn't "allow" it, I was busy hitting on a hot female coyote at he time and he snuck off after borrowing some technology from her infinite bag that also contained highly destructive interdimenional relics that she was carrying with her at the time and...
> 
> ...



"He he he... I thought so." Inkwell smirked deviously, to no one thing in particular. 

"Ah ah, I'll only play along if you do one thing for me though. Then I can show you all my special toys, and help deal with any problems  you have! Promise! But, as a guest I mean, and in the future I swear to play by your rules." He explained cryptically. 

He pressed a few buttons as he followed on, projecting some of his nanites and launching them towards Pierre! They smacked into his face and wrapped around his head, cutting off his sight and hearing, turning into a giant jellyfish that looked like it were trying to eat Pierre's brain. 

"Obviously Pierre and Lucien love and respect you. And I'm quite fond of them! But, they feel harassed and tormented by one of your guests in particular. Could you have a word with this Marius fellow and have him apologize directly to the two of them?" Inkwell asked. "I think it would reduce a lot of tension between them, and then I wouldn't feel bad about sending giant snakes or crab demons after them."


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes my girlfriend was one of those "certain folks". When I killed Medusa I used her blood to enchant my sword so that just one touch of my blade can cause my enemies to turn to stone. If you do not surrender I will be forced to use it on you.



Inkwell forgets about the small squad of bronze age brutes, and continues on with Mambi, leaving them to deal with one of the rabbits after having conjured a jellyfish to latch onto the poor bunny's head.


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

*I came running right towards Inkwell without realizing it*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 20, 2022)

_<Marius watched the battle through the purple lenses, not really aware of how much he had changed over the last few days.  He was generally good-natured and easy-going and it took too much effort to provoke him.  It was still just the other day, before his last showdown with Hydra, that he questioned the morality of terminating him, especially after spending so much time insisting that Aurora was real and sentient, and a true person even before she had a biological avatar. Now he was cheering for Hydra's tortuous death and wouldn't have been ashamed to admit he was jealous it wasn't from his own wings.  

But he knew that wasn't going to happen.  He remembered Hydra's taunt about Aurora breaking up with him.  She must have realized that he was powerless to keep anyone safe around here.  And to think that he scoffed at the idea of learning magic earlier.  Maybe he still could?>_



Mambi said:


> _<in reality, the holonurse calls over to Marius (@Marius Merganser _)>Marius, if you can hear me, be alerted, Hydra is attempting an unusual action...purpose unknown. _<she returns to the display as she sees the red coding symbols focusing on a new area of control, the autonotomic systems of...she cries out>_ OH NO!!! MARIUS, STOP HIM QUICKLY!!!


_
<His attention immediately snapped back to the fight and he watched in horror...>_



Mambi said:


> _<in the virtualspace, the Hydra suddenly flies up and smashes through the ground, representing deeper levels of control. He grabs a cable and lifts it high, a pulsing signal going through it as he places one of his heads around it to prepare to bite. He yells out with the other heads...>_* MARIUS, INTRUDER, I STILL CONTROL THIS AVATAR'S BODY, AND THIS LINKAGE CONTROLS HER HEART SIGNALS. CEASE YOUR ATTACK OR SHE DIES RIGHT NOW WITH ME!!! YOU HAVE 15 CYCLES TO COMPLY!!!*



"*NO! STOP!!*" 
_<Marius shouted, and pushed Firuthi, almost knocking him over.  It was enough to distract him and stop the attack while the duck rushed to the bedside.>_
*"EVERYONE, STOP!"*

"You win, Hydra!  Just let her go.  Please!....You win...We give up."
_<Marius pulled the purple lenses off his glasses and threw them to the floor and the physibunny's eyes flickered open.>_

*Release me.*

"You want revenge? You want a body?  Well, here I am.  If you can really guarantee that you're completely out of her body, then you can have mine."

_<The phyisibunny looked intrigued at the proposition while the holobunny protested.>_

Marius, please, you don't have to ...
"My welcomed responsibility and obligation."  _<He repeated sadly to Aurora before turning back to the possessed physibunny.>_

"You need to do surgery or something?  Here we are in the infirmary.  I'm ready.  Just let her go..."  

_<Hydra calculated his options.  He would be able to get the duck to experience his own centuries of pain, and add a new lifetime of torture as a bonus.  He could even use the duck to construct a new, better body down the line and there would be no AI in his head that could resist his wont. He found the deal, acceptable.>_


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius watched the battle through the purple lenses, not really aware of how much he had changed over the last few days.  He was generally good-natured and easy-going and it took too much effort to provoke him.  It was still just the other day, before his last showdown with Hydra, that he questioned the morality of terminating him, especially after spending so much time insisting that Aurora was real and sentient, and a true person even before she had a biological avatar. Now he was cheering for Hydra's tortuous death and wouldn't have been ashamed to admit he was jealous it wasn't from his own wings.
> 
> But he knew that wasn't going to happen.  He remembered Hydra's taunt about Aurora breaking up with him.  She must have realized that he was powerless to keep anyone safe around here.  And to think that he scoffed at the idea of learning magic earlier.  Maybe he still could?>
> 
> ...


Alpha:”NO! WHAT ARE YOU DOING?” *He quickly downloaded back into his own body*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 20, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the evil AI could feel his control over the avatar's systems slipping, but refused to relinquish. He knew it was only a matter of time and he still could fight! He just came back, the duck could not win...not like this! He roars in the virtualspace in frustration, manifesting in a lighting storm that darkens the ambient lighting. He would never go back to dormancy, never surrender, never would the...yes, that was it! THAT was how to get his revenge!!!>
> 
> <in reality, the holonurse calls over to Marius (@Marius Merganser _)>Marius, if you can hear me, be alerted, Hydra is attempting an unusual action...purpose unknown. _<she returns to the display as she sees the red coding symbols focusing on a new area of control, the autonotomic systems of...she cries out>_ OH NO!!! MARIUS, STOP HIM QUICKLY!!!
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> Alpha:”Hey hydra I have one thing to say to you Shut up coward” *He plugs himself into the screen in front of him and downloads himself into it*





Universe said:


> *Alpha then appears in the wireframe as a digital version of me but green* Alpha:”I’m not sure if I can help but he’s not taking over me I have high security firewalls”





Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius watched the battle through the purple lenses, not really aware of how much he had changed over the last few days.  He was generally good-natured and easy-going and it took too much effort to provoke him.  It was still just the other day, before his last showdown with Hydra, that he questioned the morality of terminating him, especially after spending so much time insisting that Aurora was real and sentient, and a true person even before she had a biological avatar. Now he was cheering for Hydra's tortuous death and wouldn't have been ashamed to admit he was jealous it wasn't from his own wings.
> 
> But he knew that wasn't going to happen.  He remembered Hydra's taunt about Aurora breaking up with him.  She must have realized that he was powerless to keep anyone safe around here.  And to think that he scoffed at the idea of learning magic earlier.  Maybe he still could?>
> 
> ...


A massive energy spike had just emerged from Firuthi when Hydra threatened Aurora's life, shortly before he was shoved hard enough to stop his assault.  He attempted to communicate through the lenses to chew out Marius... but the shout made him realize the situation had changed.

In all the chaos, it occurred to Firuthi that he had surrendered something major when combating Hydra.  He dwelled on it... on the downright sadism to which he had gone.  This was before Alpha had arrived on the scene.

In the real world, tears started gushing down Firuthi's face.

In the virtual space... Firuthi turned to Alpha.  "Hold your fire.  Marius has done something.  We should let him do it and make sure Hydra holds up his end."

He then turned to Hydra.

"I fought you because you were threatening much more than this bunny's life with your actions.  I will explain the whole situation... if you completely hold up your end of the bargain.  You take all of your code over.  No leaving even a single bit here.  And no more interfering with the bunny or her code.  Understood?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> A massive energy spike had just emerged from Firuthi when Hydra threatened Aurora's life, shortly before he was shoved hard enough to stop his assault.  He attempted to communicate through the lenses to chew out Marius... but the shout made him realize the situation had changed.
> 
> In all the chaos, it occurred to Firuthi that he had surrendered something major when combating Hydra.  He dwelled on it... on the downright sadism to which he had gone.  This was before Alpha had arrived on the scene.
> 
> ...


“I don’t like this evil AI are never a good deal maker if they agree it’s usually to get something they want or survival”


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

“I never get any action”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t like this evil AI are never a good deal maker if they agree it’s usually to get something they want or survival”





Universe said:


> “I never get any action”


"He did it for survival.  There may be more he and Marius worked out, but he understood pretty clearly that my threat was not an idle one.  Most entities don't threaten that kind of self-destruction for any other cause."

Firuthi's avatar holstered the crossbow, eyeing Hydra.

"Isn't that right?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 20, 2022)

Mambi said:


> (BTW, just a note that I'll be replying when I can, but soon work/life will have me busier than usual for a while until the reactor outage is done in a month or so. Might be days in between sometimes as shifts get shifted, even more than usual. <blush> Just a heads up in case you're wondering where I took off to anytime, but feel free to play and I'll jump in as I can as I still love the fun hobby. Hugs to all! <BOOPS> )


_((Affirmative.))_


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "He did it for survival.  There may be more he and Marius worked out, but he understood pretty clearly that my threat was not an idle one.  Most entities don't threaten that kind of self-destruction for any other cause."
> 
> Firuthi's avatar holstered the crossbow, eyeing Hydra.
> 
> "Isn't that right?"


“I still don’t like it what if he decides to backstab us by stealing my body of course that’ll be impossible but still I don’t like it”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell forgets about the small squad of bronze age brutes, and continues on with Mambi, leaving them to deal with one of the rabbits after having conjured a jellyfish to latch onto the poor bunny's head.


_As the Argonauts are mostly trying to help the rabbit (with the exception of one who is in the corner screaming about facehuggers and chestbursters) Perseus sighs,_ " Well if this is how it is going to be". _He then pulls out a bronze sphere and chucks it at Inkwell, the sphere grows larger and surrounds Inkwell. _Archimedes cooked this up for me, he said he made it after Ahrakas took him to 1990s Japan. Now why exactly are you here?


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

*I ran straight into the sphere and knocked myself out on impact*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _As the Argonauts are mostly trying to help the rabbit (with the exception of one who is in the corner screaming about facehuggers and chestbursters) Perseus sighs,_ " Well if this is how it is going to be". _He then pulls out a bronze sphere and chucks it at Inkwell, the sphere grows larger and surrounds Inkwell. _Archimedes cooked this up for me, he said he made it after Ahrakas took him to 1990s Japan. Now why exactly are you here?



"Do you mind!? In case you hadn't noticed, I'm walking and speaking with the leader of this facility literally as we speak! If he wanted my detention don't you think he would say as much you argonuts!?" He snapped at them. "What exactly gives you the right to enforce laws of lands you know nothing about hmm? Because I highly doubt Mambi gave you explicit permission to enforce his rule here, or are you just assuming your laws overrule his? Ha! So you are disrespecting this places sovereignty! That means, you are in fact the criminals... perhaps I should detain you instead?"

The nanites once again slide out from his backpack, and wrap around the spear to cut it in two places like a pair of bolt cutters.


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

*I groaned* “ow my head”


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t like this evil AI are never a good deal maker if they agree it’s usually to get something they want or survival”





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "He did it for survival.  There may be more he and Marius worked out, but he understood pretty clearly that my threat was not an idle one.  Most entities don't threaten that kind of self-destruction for any other cause."
> 
> Firuthi's avatar holstered the crossbow, eyeing Hydra.
> 
> "Isn't that right?"



_<Marius turned to looked at the others.>_
"I don't trust him either."

_<The physibunny smiled broadly.>_
*Then here is what I propose.  I will give you the specifications to create another implant using the fabricator and how to implant it in the duck's brain, as well as the instructions on how to remove the old implant without killing the avatar.  The AI's core should be able to operate the robotic instruments to complete the surgeries.  Once complete, I will sync with the new implant just as this avatar syncs with it's core.  Any attempt to betray me and I will liquefy both of your brains.  That is my only offer.  Accept it, or I will liquefy her now.*

_<Marius thought about it for a moment and the others noticed the slightest smile form on his face.  He winked before turning back to the physibunny.>_
"Very well.  But surely, you can afford me the opportunity to say goodbye...with one last dance?"

*I will not surrender control of this -- *

"No, with her."  _<Marius motioned to the holobunny.>

<The physibunny roller her eyes.>_

*Hurry up.  I grow more impatient.*
_
<Marius walked over to the holobunny while the others looked on in confusion. He bowed and held out his wing to her.>_
Marius, I must question the appropriateness of a dance at this time--

_<Again, she couldn't touch him, but she tracked his movements to make it appear as if the hologram was dancing with him.  He lowered his head next to hers and whispered.>_
"Aurora, nod slightly if you remember how you were able to isolate Hydra's implant from your avatar's brain."
_<She nodded slightly as they continued to dance.>_
"If you'll be doing the operating, you could isolate him in my brain the same way as soon as he transfers over?"

I am not familiar with the specifics of your brain, but yes, it is theoretically possible.  I will have to destroy your memory of this plan during the procedure and before he makes the transfer so he does not suspect us.

"And we'll have the instructions on how to take out the implant later."

*ENOUGH OF THIS!  *_<Hydra roared.>

<The couple stopped their dance and as they separated, Aurora clapped her hands in approval.>_

"Okay.  Let's do this.  Give us the info for the surgery."


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius turned to looked at the others.>_
> "I don't trust him either."
> 
> _<The physibunny smiled broadly.>_
> ...


*Alpha grinned* “you’re no match for a celestial dragon AI”


----------



## Candywing (Mar 20, 2022)

did I arrive late


----------



## Candywing (Mar 20, 2022)

*shrinks down to 6 feet but stays on all 4 legs*


----------



## Candywing (Mar 20, 2022)

mambi am I late to the party


----------



## Candywing (Mar 20, 2022)

universe am i late to the party


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

“No”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 20, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius turned to looked at the others.>_
> "I don't trust him either."
> 
> _<The physibunny smiled broadly.>_
> ...


"One more thing.  Allow me to fully disconnect first, so that it is just the duck and the AI."

Hydra and Aurora felt Firuthi disconnecting his ghostly interface from their forms.  While the two of them were still aware of the virtual space, it was no longer possible to perceive it with magic or with Firuthi's assistance.  Both of them registered Firuthi's influence fading from their domain.

The medical equipment Firuthi was hooked up to registered a rapid drop in blood pressure.  Firuthi slumped to the ground, having passed out from the exertion.


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "One more thing.  Allow me to fully disconnect first, so that it is just the duck and the AI."
> 
> Hydra and Aurora felt Firuthi disconnecting his ghostly interface from their forms.  While the two of them were still aware of the virtual space, it was no longer possible to perceive it with magic or with Firuthi's assistance.
> 
> The medical equipment Firuthi was hooked up to registered a rapid drop in blood pressure.  Firuthi slumped to the ground, having passed out from the exertion.


*Alpha redownloaded back to his body*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 20, 2022)

Candywing said:


> universe am i late to the party


_((You'll probably want to start from the main party by doing a reply to the very first post in the thread.  You'll get a chance for greetings and should get something different than what's going on in the infirmary - which is kinda heavy, not gonna lie.))_


----------



## Candywing (Mar 20, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<with a shimmer, the air against the wall parts and splits, reality bending around the hole, and a sleek black cat with glowing eyes pokes his head pokes his head out the hole smiling and holding several dozen pieces of paper. He tosses the papers out scattering them to the ground as more commotion happens behind him through the rift. Over the sounds of music and laughter coming from behind him, he yells out over the noise to you all> _
> 
> HEY EVERYONE!!! Just a heads-up that the doors to the realm are open so to speak!!!  I'm throwing a party in the realm and you're all invited to join in!!! _<you see several creatures wandering behind him carrying coloured drinks and snacks as he talks, as one peeks through the hole curious as she passes. Behind her you see a partially clothed semi-transparent holographic bunny addressing a deer at a console while coloured lights swirl everywhere to the beat of the boppy dance music> _Lots of music, tasty safe-for-kittens treats, good friends, and tons of surreal fun hopefully to be had!
> 
> ...


"hi everyone"


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

*Alpha injected a celestial dragon glucose serum into Firuthi’s arm and into his bloodstream* Alpha:”here’s hoping this works fast”


----------



## Candywing (Mar 20, 2022)

"i am sorry that i didn't bring anything"


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

*I was rubbing my head*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Alpha injected a celestial dragon glucose serum into Firuthi’s arm and into his bloodstream* Alpha:”here’s hoping this works fast”


And work fast it did.  Firuthi shot awake, his body tremoring.  Perhaps it was a bit too much serum at once.

He observed where he was.  That was when he noticed Alpha.

"Listen.  Help me disconnect from this equipment and get me back up to that deck where Akharas is.  I... badly need to clear my head after what just happened."



Candywing said:


> "i am sorry that i didn't bring anything"


Elsewhere in the party space, the five otters stopped.  The orange one pointed at someone.

"Was that the newcomer you were after, Kurt?"

"No, Pavlin.  They're still welcome to come along, though."

"So, Kurt, just what did this premonition of yours suggest about the person?"

"Cooper, they were almost otter-like. Hey, Oriana, remember that one crazy story Dad told us about burning-tail lizards, rock snakes, and a massive skeleton-wearing hound?"

"Yeah, what of it?"

"Don't tell me he added that to the story."

"No, Fabiana, but the way this otter looked certainly reminded me of that story."

"Dad said there were thousands of creature types in that myth.  Anything could 'remind' of that style."

"Oriana, I'm being serious here."


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 20, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you stare off, you look around to see several creatures dancing about with a few sitting at a table off to the side. You notice down the hallway a small commotion outside a hallway where a red cross is on the door, and you see several small bunnies carrying food to replenish a dining area where a unicorn is wandering around as well. You see the cat who initially greeted you approaching the commotion with a few other different-looking rabbits and a holographic transparent bunny, just as you feel a tapping on your shoulder as a small bunny wearing a uniform greets you> _
> 
> Hello, I saw you arrive a moment ago, welcome to the party! That is Mambi and Aurora, our host and resident AI, but I haven't met the others yet...wonder what's up? Regardless, my apologies, may I offer you a juice while you get your bearings, sir? Our facilities offer a wide range of activities as well as the latest in Andromedian and Venusian technologies for your assistance. <_he lifts his tray to you with a smile and awaits your reply>  _


_The Dewott had been watching off into space for quite some time now, and was almost startled when he felt the tapping on his shoulder. Immediately calming down, he listened to the uniformed bunny explain things, nodding from the greeting as well. He was slightly caught off guard by this, but thankfully not enough to have engaged in any sort of form. Such things just wouldn't be acceptable at a party after all!_

"Ah, I see then. Well, it's nice to meet you then. I would like a drink, if that won't trouble you any," Akio said kindly, giving a small little bow in response to the greeting. It was nice to be approached for once, and not in an aggressive tone or anything of the sort. It served to show the otter than other folks can be kind and friendly, and he wouldn't always have to worry about the essence of imminent threats. The commotion did catch his eye, but he figured the cat could sort things out.


----------



## Universe (Mar 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> And work fast it did.  Firuthi shot awake, his body tremoring.  Perhaps it was a bit too much serum at once.
> 
> He observed where he was.  That was when he noticed Alpha.
> 
> ...


*He disconnects Firuthi from the equipment and rushes back to the deck and the AI could move quick when he wanted to*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Do you mind!? In case you hadn't noticed, I'm walking and speaking with the leader of this facility literally as we speak! If he wanted my detention don't you think he would say as much you argonuts!?" He snapped at them. "What exactly gives you the right to enforce laws of lands you know nothing about hmm? Because I highly doubt Mambi gave you explicit permission to enforce his rule here, or are you just assuming your laws overrule his? Ha! So you are disrespecting this places sovereignty! That means, you are in fact the criminals... perhaps I should detain you instead?"
> 
> The nanites once again slide out from his backpack, and wrap around the spear to cut it in two places like a pair of bolt cutters.


Mambi put our lord in charge for the duration of this crisis. Now that we have you secured we can ensure that you dont complicate the coming crisis.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *He disconnects Firuthi from the equipment and rushes back to the deck and the AI could move quick when he wanted to*


Once he and Alpha reached the deck, Firuthi let himself slump down into a seated position.

"I'll be fine here.  Maybe some water?"

He rocked back and forth a little bit, tears streaming down his face again.  He then realized he still had the mass of cotton in his ears that Marius had put there at his request and pulled it out.

"There was a moment right before Marius intervened... that I saw something that horrified me.  If it's even remotely what I think it is... then it turns out Kurt was right about me after all.  And I don't know what to feel of it."


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Mambi put our lord in charge for the duration of this crisis. Now that we have you secured we can ensure that you dont complicate the coming crisis.


"Mmm. Indeed. You should work harder on that 'secure' part." Inkwell waved his hand in dismissal as the two halves of the spear fell to the ground and the glowing nanites returned, while he continued walking beside Mambi "I have no patience for dolts. Now, cease your pointless *&^% measuring contest and be on your way."

"You're nothing more than an occupying force taking advantage of a bad situation. You know, enforcing your own laws in a foreign territory is a war crime? No of course you don't, I doubt you're intelligent enough to understand what that even means." He pressed his goggles with one of his fingers. 

"Sven! Report to my location please, I have a combatant task for you should you chose to accept. A group of hostile baboons in bronze are being quite quarrelsome. Would you like to educate them on modern military tactics? You can remove their limbs, but keep them alive please."


----------



## Candywing (Mar 21, 2022)

(Sorry that I had to go yesterday. it was time for bed.)


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Once he and Alpha reached the deck, Firuthi let himself slump down into a seated position.
> 
> "I'll be fine here.  Maybe some water?"
> 
> ...


Alpha:”I’ve been around for 200,000,000 years if I’ve learned anything during that time it’s that everyone has a dark part of them the trick is not to let it consume you”


----------



## Candywing (Mar 21, 2022)

*pulls out a cigarette*. “Does anyone else want a cigarette.”


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

Candywing said:


> *pulls out a cigarette*. “Does anyone else want a cigarette.”


“No” *I said showing up*


----------



## Candywing (Mar 21, 2022)

“Ok”


----------



## Candywing (Mar 21, 2022)

*lights cigarette but it makes blue flames*


----------



## Candywing (Mar 21, 2022)

“Well that is new.”


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

Candywing said:


> “Well that is new.”


“Hello”


----------



## Candywing (Mar 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> And work fast it did.  Firuthi shot awake, his body tremoring.  Perhaps it was a bit too much serum at once.
> 
> He observed where he was.  That was when he noticed Alpha.
> 
> ...


“I am dragon if that’s what you think I am otters.”


----------



## Candywing (Mar 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Hello”


“Who are you saying that to”


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

Candywing said:


> “Who are you saying to”


“you how are you?”


----------



## Candywing (Mar 21, 2022)

“Great, thanks for asking. How are you doing today.”


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

Candywing said:


> “Great, thanks for asking. How are you doing today.”


“I have a massive headache but I’m good”


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

*I groaned holding my head*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 21, 2022)

Candywing said:


> *pulls out a cigarette*. “Does anyone else want a cigarette.”


_
<as a few bunnies look over and shake their head, suddenly and an orange glow appears around the cigarette, instantly training it of all heat as the fire suppression system engages. The air suddenly shimmers and a curvy blue female transparent holographic bunny appears before you and addresses you politely yet robotically> _

Greetings and welcome. Mambi will be available momentarily for proper greetings, but he has apparently neglected to inform you in the invitation that this establishment does not allow the consumption of inflammatory particulate matter in the public rooms. However, there are private rooms if you wish to continue this activity, though guest safety protocols dictate that I should warn you that chemical analysis indicated cellular damage will occur if you proceed. 

_<she nods and disappears into this air as you hear the sounds of a ventilation fan engaging from somewhere in the ceiling...>_


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

*I was on the floor groaning*


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

“Owwwwwwwww”


----------



## Candywing (Mar 21, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as a few bunnies look over and shake their head, suddenly and an orange glow appears around the cigarette, instantly training it of all heat as the fire suppression system engages. The air suddenly shimmers and a curvy blue female transparent holographic bunny appears before you and addresses you politely yet robotically> _
> 
> Greetings and welcome. Mambi will be available momentarily for proper greetings, but he has apparently neglected to inform you in the invitation that this establishment does not allow the consumption of inflammatory particulate matter in the public rooms. However, there are private rooms if you wish to continue this activity, though guest safety protocols dictate that I should warn you that chemical analysis indicated cellular damage will occur if you proceed.
> 
> _<she nods and disappears into this air as you hear the sounds of a ventilation fan engaging from somewhere in the ceiling...>_


“Yes I want to”


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

Candywing said:


> “Yes I want to”


*You hear me groaning and holding my head as if I had a celestial dragon version of a concussion*


----------



## Candywing (Mar 21, 2022)

“Are you ok”


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

Candywing said:


> “Are you ok”


“Ow my head”


----------



## Candywing (Mar 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ow my head”


What happened


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

Candywing said:


> What happened


“I ran into a bronze sphere at high speed Ow!”


----------



## Candywing (Mar 21, 2022)

“Rip


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

“I’m okay I think I am”


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

*My healing powers kick in*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> Alpha:”I’ve been around for 200,000,000 years if I’ve learned anything during that time it’s that everyone has a dark part of them the trick is not to let it consume you”


"A dark side?  Oh, no, that's not what I'm worried about, even if I've got a whammy of one."

Firuthi wiped his eyes.

"I'm more concerned about what I'm likely to have happen to me.  I need to explain something.  There's two general types of being in my world.  There's the Beastbloods, who basically carried on the humans' legacy despite being walking animals.  Then there's the Essenceborn... who fit every type of mythological creature and basically anything that doesn't resemble a natural creature.  Both have access to magic, but Essenceborn are basically nothing but magic, to the point where their presence taints things beyond what many Beastbloods can handle safely."

Firuthi finally stopped shaking from the earlier shot.

"Up until two years ago, I was effectively a Beastblood, more precisely in a form akin to a gila monster.  There was a world-threatening supercomputer that my city dispatched, with my assistance... and in its last throes, it activated a genetic trigger that forced me into this form.  Just fine, I was one of the heroes, people let it slide and assumed it was a last-ditch curse inflicted as punishment.  It was after then that I found out about the Essenceborn and how much they were... targeted for crime.  How much they are treated like sadistic monsters and how a lot of places actively prevent them from participating in society.  I started to worry."

Firuthi took a deep breath.

"What you saw me do to Hydra - basically flaying an AI alive... that was tame compared to the kind of thing the Beastbloods claim of the Essenceborn.  But the sheer amount of magical energy I felt in myself as I was doing it, especially when it threatened to cut off Aurora's heart signals?  That much is simply not accessible to a Beastblood, not even the most magically-inclined of them.  I was never a Beastblood after all.  I'm an Essenceborn... and given a memory I saw in that moment, that's not even the dark side of it."

Firuthi glanced around, wondering if Akharas was in earshot at all.

"I was in the process of submitting the paperwork to be Kurt and Oriana's legal guardian, especially since their progenitor is nowhere to be found.  I fear losing that chance just by being an Essenceborn."


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "A dark side?  Oh, no, that's not what I'm worried about, even if I've got a whammy of one."
> 
> Firuthi wiped his eyes.
> 
> ...


Alpha:”I believe Universe can help you with that I’ve actually seen him use powers that the celestial dragons of old have used such as life creation and race changing on a spiritual level”


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

*I walked in at that moment my brain damage healed to 100%*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> Alpha:”I believe Universe can help you with that I’ve actually seen him use powers that the celestial dragons of old have used such as life creation and race changing on a spiritual level”


"You know something?  Were it not for the legal adoption issue, I'd be perfectly content in this form.  So I don't think having me changed back is the solution this time."

Firuthi scratched his head.

"Can you figure out what causes the Essenceborn to leak enough energy to be a health hazard to everyone?  I think that would be a much better solution than simply shutting my potential away."

_((I'm actually not going to give hints as to why they actually do so here as even I don't know the answer to this one.))_


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You know something?  Were it not for the legal adoption issue, I'd be perfectly content in this form.  So I don't think having me changed back is the solution this time."
> 
> Firuthi scratched his head.
> 
> ...


“Did I miss something?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Did I miss something?”


"What?  Oh, um.... apparently I turn out to be a member of a much-hated race on my homeworld and I was asking Alpha for ideas on why said race leaks magical energy to the point of being a public health hazard.  It was either that or being changed back, and I don't think having the amount of power I had just locked back up is going to last long."

Firuthi looked to Alpha.

"You saw it.  That level of machine empathy is a sad thing to lose."


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "What?  Oh, um.... apparently I turn out to be a member of a much-hated race on my homeworld and I was asking Alpha for ideas on why said race leaks magical energy to the point of being a public health hazard.  It was either that or being changed back, and I don't think having the amount of power I had just locked back up is going to last long."
> 
> Firuthi looked to Alpha.
> 
> "You saw it.  That level of machine empathy is a sad thing to lose."


Alpha:”I give you permission to link with me” “I had no intention of turning you back you just need to learn how to control it”


----------



## Candywing (Mar 21, 2022)

*walks inside*


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

“I mean I just found out I have the ability to wipe out AI code if I wanted to it scares me to no end”


----------



## Candywing (Mar 21, 2022)

*thinks can i go into 150 foot form in here*


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

Candywing said:


> *thinks can i go into 150 foot form in here*


“I can hear your thoughts and it’s not helping me think”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> Alpha:”I give you permission to link with me” “I had no intention of turning you back you just need to learn how to control it”





Universe said:


> “I mean I just found out I have the ability to wipe out AI code if I wanted to it scares me to no end”


"Just like that?  Okay... let's see what we can find.  Being able to shred an AI bit by bit is terrifying, but that is why I wish for control."

Firuthi assumed the same meditative stance he'd used when entering Hydra's digital space.  This time, there was no mass release of magic, no external wireframe to witness.  Alpha did feel the link being established, and Firuthi did emit an aura of magical energy in the form of a cloud of ones and zeroes.

But no immediate sign of Firuthi in the digital space.  Alpha would realize Firuthi's on the side of the firewall that he usually wants to keep threats on, crossbow holstered, giving the wall a good look as if he were going to climb past it.


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Just like that?  Okay... let's see what we can find.  Being able to shred an AI bit by bit is terrifying, but that is why I wish for control."
> 
> Firuthi assumed the same meditative stance he'd used when entering Hydra's digital space.  This time, there was no mass release of magic, no external wireframe to witness.  Alpha did feel the link being established, and Firuthi did emit an aura of magical energy in the form of a cloud of ones and zeroes.
> 
> But no immediate sign of Firuthi in the digital space.  Alpha would realize Firuthi's on the side of the firewall that he usually wants to keep threats on, crossbow holstered, giving the wall a good look as if he were going to climb past it.


Alpha:”Sorry” *He opens the firewall* “Forgot I had this firewall up”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> Alpha:”Sorry” *He opens the firewall* “Forgot I had this firewall up”


Firuthi walked on in.

"Forgetting that it's still up is not a thing to be ashamed of.  Where I come from, they still haven't learned to have them up on their devices at all.  I understand why they don't know, at least."

At no point did Firuthi draw the crossbow.  Most of his attention was spent admiring the virtual space.

"The supercomputer I mentioned actively foiled a lot of networking attempts before the people even knew what a firewall was.  Anyways, uh... we were talking about the whole control thing..."


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi walked on in.
> 
> "Forgetting that it's still up is not a thing to be ashamed of.  Where I come from, they still haven't learned to have them up on their devices at all.  I understand why they don't know, at least."
> 
> ...


“right I believe the loss of control is that there’s something you’re scared of losing yourself you see Universe was scared of of losing his family so he unconsciously used his power and deleted the AI Jupiter” *Firuthi could hear a tremble in Alpha’s voice showing that Jupiter did something terrible to him*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “right I believe the loss of control is that there’s something you’re scared of losing yourself you see Universe was scared of of losing his family so he unconsciously used his power and deleted the AI Jupiter” *Firuthi could hear a tremble in Alpha’s voice showing that Jupiter did something terrible to him*


"I know with Hydra... there's the big defense that will be necessary soon.  If we lost our host's AI to Hydra, we most likely would stand zero chance given we'd have to fight the defenses of this place as well.  It was my life and everyone else's, and indeed all of reality, on the line.  I still remember what Cooper told me... this was the reason for war, stopping atrocities."

Firuthi sighed.

"Other times, though?  There was one time when my own power left me as a drooling invalid.  I know of two robots in my own time - the combat robot actually doesn't bother me, as I was the one who activated him and he's polite on and off the battlefield so I get ample warning if I get too close to his code.  No, it started as an unusual energy signature that I attempted to ascertain, only to find out it was a service robot that was using said energy signature to trap and assault mages.  Even reaching my mind a little close to see what the energy was, that robot activated a defense routine... and I woke up in a hospital bed two weeks later, being told said robot was serving jail time for aggravated assault.  I could not give a statement, but the combat robot knew what had happened to me."

"Ever since that moment, I could not bring myself to use my own power and I couldn't even bear to watch others use their powers near me."

Firuthi finally noticed something.

"....say.... did something happen between you and this Jupiter?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I know with Hydra... there's the big defense that will be necessary soon.  If we lost our host's AI to Hydra, we most likely would stand zero chance given we'd have to fight the defenses of this place as well.  It was my life and everyone else's, and indeed all of reality, on the line.  I still remember what Cooper told me... this was the reason for war, stopping atrocities."
> 
> Firuthi sighed.
> 
> ...


“He tried to hack me It haunts me to this day if it weren’t for Universe we wouldn’t be talking right now it also explains the heavy security protocols I couldn’t move I was trapped in my own body” *Alpha shudders*


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

“he tried to kill me”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “He tried to hack me It haunts me to this day if it weren’t for Universe we wouldn’t be talking right now it also explains the heavy security protocols I couldn’t move I was trapped in my own body” *Alpha shudders*


Firuthi was very jarringly reminded of Hydra's last ditch threat.

"Wait... what was it like?  Was it more sudden like Hydra pulling up that cable at the end, about to bite through... or was it like that sadistic dissection I was doing to Hydra?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi was very jarringly reminded of Hydra's last ditch threat.
> 
> "Wait... what was it like?  Was it more sudden like Hydra pulling up that cable at the end, about to bite through... or was it like that sadistic dissection I was doing to Hydra?"


“it felt sudden I had no idea what was going on just that I couldn’t move”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “it felt sudden I had no idea what was going on just that I couldn’t move”


"I just.... wow.  I don't know what to say.  How were you saved from that?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 21, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Mmm. Indeed. You should work harder on that 'secure' part." Inkwell waved his hand in dismissal as the two halves of the spear fell to the ground and the glowing nanites returned, while he continued walking beside Mambi "I have no patience for dolts. Now, cease your pointless *&^% measuring contest and be on your way."
> 
> "You're nothing more than an occupying force taking advantage of a bad situation. You know, enforcing your own laws in a foreign territory is a war crime? No of course you don't, I doubt you're intelligent enough to understand what that even means." He pressed his goggles with one of his fingers.
> 
> "Sven! Report to my location please, I have a combatant task for you should you chose to accept. A group of hostile baboons in bronze are being quite quarrelsome. Would you like to educate them on modern military tactics? You can remove their limbs, but keep them alive please."


_Perseus reached for his comm device. _My lord, we may need your assistance here. 
_As soon as Ahrakas received this communique he opened a gateway to Inkwells position. _So you are the mortal causing all this upheaval. _The Baron Ahrakas, garbed in regal armor and having a red cape draped across his shoulder, approaches you with a drawn rapier. _I demand that you order your men to stand down and for you to immediately cease experimentation on Mambis rabbit servants in accordance with Article 3 of the Lapine Accords.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Elsewhere in the party space, the five otters stopped.  The orange one pointed at someone.
> 
> "Was that the newcomer you were after, Kurt?"
> 
> ...


The five otters continued to wander.  They eventually made it down to where the drinks were being served.  They found themselves a table, actually not peeking that far above the table's edge even when seated.

"So... any luck?"

"Good luck finding anyone in a party this lively."

"Oh, Kurt's used to this kind of thing.  We could probably get drinks while he's... waiting.... Kurt, you're kind of spacing out there.  You okay?"

"Oh, uh, no, I'm fine.  I'm pretty sure the one I felt was around here somewhere...."

"Is it that one?"

Fabiana pointed at an otter-like creature at another table ( @Mono The Nickit ).

"You know, Fabiana, that does kind of look like the guy... Cooper sit down, I'm not engaging until I know for sure."

"Okay, okay, geez."

"Let's wait and see."


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The five otters continued to wander.  They eventually made it down to where the drinks were being served.  They found themselves a table, actually not peeking that far above the table's edge even when seated.
> 
> "So... any luck?"
> 
> ...


_Akio simply kept to himself during the party, not really engaging with anyone just yet. Since he was still battling that sense of an uptight nature, he didn't talk with people, merely surveyed the party-goers, simply spectating as he relaxed with the punch in his paw, blade resting against his leg.

Still, something felt off. He didn't know why, but it always happened to be some lingering feeling, something that always would tend to ebb away at him, despite being in an area of pure easygoing nature. There shouldn't be anything that would strike as odd should there? No, he was just thinking about it too much.

As the otter did his best to relax, something nagged at him to look over to his right, for some reason. Deciding to do so, the Dewott looked over his shoulder, spotting the group of other otters who seemed to be looking for someone. What or whom they were looking for, he had no clue, but he did eventually focus back to his scanning of the crowd, intent on spotting virtually anything to quell his unease._

"They were right....I'm a bit too uptight for my own good...," Akio muttered under his breath, sitting back as he watched the partying folks, his tail gently tapping the floor under him.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Perseus reached for his comm device. _My lord, we may need your assistance here.
> _As soon as Ahrakas received this communique he opened a gateway to Inkwells position. _So you are the mortal causing all this upheaval. _The Baron Ahrakas, garbed in regal armor and having a red cape draped across his shoulder, approaches you with a drawn rapier. _I demand that you order your men to stand down and for you to immediately cease experimentation on Mambis rabbit servants in accordance with Article 3 of the Lapine Accords.



"Well, quite literally everything you said is incorrect..." Inkwell chided as Ahrakas stands before him. "But I forgive you. It seems your demands have changed then? First you wanted to arrest me, but once you realized I'm not cowed so easily you simply ask me to cease my activities? Well, only if you say please..." 

Inkwell snickered at the quick change. "Oh, and by the way, you should wear more fancy armor, someone might get the impression your not compensating enough! But it's always good to see a fellow immortal, even if most of them are self important fools. You wouldn't happen to be one of those would you?"

He dawned a wide overly confident and arrogant toothy grin.


----------



## Universe (Mar 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I just.... wow.  I don't know what to say.  How were you saved from that?"


“Universe tackled the AI and put a virus into his system that distracted him”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Well, quite literally everything you said is incorrect..." Inkwell chided as Ahrakas stands before him. "But I forgive you. It seems your demands have changed then? First you wanted to arrest me, but once you realized I'm not cowed so easily you simply ask me to cease my activities? Well, only if you say please..."
> 
> Inkwell snickered at the quick change. "Oh, and by the way, you should wear more fancy armor, someone might get the impression your not compensating enough! But it's always good to see a fellow immortal, even if most of them are self important fools. You wouldn't happen to be one of those would you?"
> 
> He dawned a wide overly confident and arrogant toothy grin.


Oh we are still arresting you for violation of several treaties and accords, along with disturbing the peace and unleashing a malevolent AI. If you are so strong why dont you duel me? _Ahrakas brandishes his rapier and assumes a fighting stance._


----------



## Universe (Mar 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “he tackled the AI and put a virus into his system that distracted him”


“he almost won and killed me”


----------



## Universe (Mar 22, 2022)

*Alpha shuddered and his systems briefly went haywire the monitor in the center of the bunker like room let out an alarm blare*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Oh we are still arresting you for violation of several treaties and accords, along with disturbing the peace and unleashing a malevolent AI. If you are so strong why dont you duel me? _Ahrakas brandishes his rapier and assumes a fighting stance._



"Strong? Pff!" He laughs. "I'm an intellect. I don't need to be strong. Besides, have you ever heard of a short treatises known as the art of war? I'm sure you'll say something like you literally wrote the book on the art of war... go ahead. If you're such a fantastic, world renowned, honorable and noble warrior, would you like to tell me the most fundamental fact of warfare?"

He smiled and tilted his head a little in a clearly arrogant and smug fashion, waiting for his opponent to either make the first move, or answer his question.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Universe tackled the AI and put a virus into his system that distracted him”





Universe said:


> “he almost won and killed me”





Universe said:


> *Alpha shuddered and his systems briefly went haywire the monitor in the center of the bunker like room let out an alarm blare*


It took everything Firuthi had to not reach for his crossbow in the virtual space.  Instead, he let his mind drift.  He attempted to locate the source of the disturbance among the systems around him.  Was it a linkage wire like what Hydra had pulled up?  A loose entity?  Perhaps a break in the virtual world?

He spoke.

"And he's gone now.  What did you do in the time since then?  How did Hydra's presence compare to that fateful day?  And do you think you could have taken this Jupiter on now, with what you learned?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> It took everything Firuthi had to not reach for his crossbow in the virtual space.  Instead, he let his mind drift.  He attempted to locate the source of the disturbance among the systems around him.  Was it a linkage wire like what Hydra had pulled up?  A loose entity?  Perhaps a break in the virtual world?
> 
> He spoke.
> 
> "And he's gone now.  What did you do in the time since then?  How did Hydra's presence compare to that fateful day?  And do you think you could have taken this Jupiter on now, with what you learned?"


“I’ve been trying to help Master Universe reunite with his family and the reason I joined the fight is because I didn’t want the same thing that happened to me happen to another AI I think if he were to come back I think I could take him”


----------



## Universe (Mar 22, 2022)

*The alarm was due to an memory malfunction and images of Chaos building Jupiter appeared Alpha was showing Firuthi my memories and my pain* “sorry mind link with Universe I have his permission though he wants you to see what Jupiter looked like”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’ve been trying to help Master Universe reunite with his family and the reason I joined the fight is because I didn’t want the same thing that happened to me happen to another AI I think if he were to come back I think I could take him”





Universe said:


> *The alarm was due to an memory malfunction and images of Chaos building Jupiter appeared Alpha was showing Firuthi my memories and my pain* “sorry mind link with Universe I have his permission though he wants you to see what Jupiter looked like”


"Tell Universe to grab my tail.  I don't exactly have full awareness of where he is.  Physical contact will make the link much easier."

And if Universe DID grab the tail, a link would form... though mainly by using Alpha as a conduit.  It would take extra effort on Alpha's and Universe's parts to make the link be just between the two dragons.

"Plus I am trying not to lose myself amongst all the painful thoughts."


----------



## Universe (Mar 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Tell Universe to grab my tail.  I don't exactly have full awareness of where he is.  Physical contact will make the link much easier."
> 
> And if Universe DID grab the tail, a link would form... though mainly by using Alpha as a conduit.  It would take extra effort on Alpha's and Universe's parts to make the link be just between the two dragons.
> 
> "Plus I am trying not to lose myself amongst all the painful thoughts."


*I grabbed his tail* “I lost my father that day and I lost my brother Chaos”


----------



## Universe (Mar 22, 2022)

*He saw the memory of me running into the throne room to find my father getting killed by Jupiter* “No no it’s too much it’s too much pain” “master Focus” *I took a deep breath* “Focus on the ones I love keep them safe”


----------



## Universe (Mar 22, 2022)

*It was revealed that Jupiter had killed Chaos shortly after I confronted him about building Jupiter* “BROTHER STOP HE’LL KILL US ALL”


----------



## Mambi (Mar 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Strong? Pff!" He laughs. "I'm an intellect. I don't need to be strong. Besides, have you ever heard of a short treatises known as the art of war? I'm sure you'll say something like you literally wrote the book on the art of war... go ahead. If you're such a fantastic, world renowned, honorable and noble warrior, would you like to tell me the most fundamental fact of warfare?"
> 
> He smiled and tilted his head a little in a clearly arrogant and smug fashion, waiting for his opponent to either make the first move, or answer his question.



_<as you stand facing the @Baron Tredegar , the cat and the burnt bunny come rushing up to you both> _Gentlemen, gentlemen, please...there's no need for such violence. At least, not yet. Maybe later, but right now, Aurora needs us. Lucien, tell him that you volunteered for this experiment so we can get on with this.

_<the bunny lowers his head>_ Well, sir, I sort of...Pierre said it would help, and...I don'[t want to be a nuisance but I *was* sort of, painfully implanted without proper explanation...you all never seem to listen to me and he offered...Pierre told him to proceed and...that damned duck keeps hurting me and you never even noticed!

_<the cat waves his paw dismissively>_ Yeah yeah, see? He asked for it and it worked. Now you seem to have some sort of anger issue so please, stay clear of Hydra. Go to the kitchen and try not to break anything, ok? I still can;'t believe what you've done to Rora and yourself.

_<the bunny stares shocked as the seed pulses slightly, then with a defeated sigh, he mopes away with drooped ears as Pierre looks on open-mouthed. The cat nods satisfied and turns to you both>_ Now if you really want to stab each other, go for it in the rec room or the upper decks, and maybe take out one of these invaders as well with they arrive. Meanwhile, this cat's got one interest...the state of my friend.

_<he smashes his paw against a red button as the transparent bunny form of Aurora appears> _Aurora, what's going on with Hydra. What can I do?

_<the holobunny looks at everyone gathered and raises her paw> _I appreciate your concerns, but there is no need to enter at this time, and in fact I request you stay outside to avoid potential bacterial contamination during the operation. We will be transferring the Hydra code into Marius to save the life of the avatar. Please do not interfere and we will alert you when it is complete. Please trust me, code "dead hooker". _<the curvy bunny leans in and winks slowly and deliberately>

<the cat smiles in understanding> _Did you say...code "dead hooker"? Well, ok then, everyone, stand down. I trust my friend's decision. We'll do this your way. Inkwell, this is your fault, but if Aurora has a solution that she thinks will work, then we'll do it. BUt I want to watch closely, this is still Hydra we're talking about. Don't tell me your plan, I don't want you to tip your hand. <_she smiles and nods as she waves her paw and a display on the wall lights up, showing everything happening inside the operating room with the duck and the still-strapped in possessed physibunny>_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Strong? Pff!" He laughs. "I'm an intellect. I don't need to be strong. Besides, have you ever heard of a short treatises known as the art of war? I'm sure you'll say something like you literally wrote the book on the art of war... go ahead. If you're such a fantastic, world renowned, honorable and noble warrior, would you like to tell me the most fundamental fact of warfare?"
> 
> He smiled and tilted his head a little in a clearly arrogant and smug fashion, waiting for his opponent to either make the first move, or answer his question.





Mambi said:


> _<as you stand facing the @Baron Tredegar , the cat and the burnt bunny come rushing up to you both> _Gentlemen, gentlemen, please...there's no need for such violence. At least, not yet. Maybe later, but right now, Aurora needs us. Lucien, tell him that you volunteered for this experiment so we can get on with this.
> 
> _<the bunny lowers his head>_ Well, sir, I sort of...Pierre said it would help, and...I don'[t want to be a nuisance but I *was* sort of, painfully implanted without proper explanation...you all never seem to listen to me and he offered...Pierre told him to proceed and...that damned duck keeps hurting me and you never even noticed!
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas sheathes his saber. _Very well, I shall abstain from violence for now. Mambi may I suggest we put this disturber in a holding cell until the crisis is over?
_He then turns back to Inkwell. _No, I didnt write the Art of War, I did however sleep with Sun Tzus sister while he was writing it. The most fundamental part of warfare was discussed in chapter 9, it is the usage of spies and subterfuge.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 22, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny lowers his head>_ Well, sir, I sort of...Pierre said it would help, and...I don'[t want to be a nuisance but I *was* sort of, painfully implanted without proper explanation...you all never seem to listen to me and he offered...Pierre told him to proceed and...that damned duck keeps hurting me and you never even noticed!
> 
> _<the cat waves his paw dismissively>_ Yeah yeah, see? He asked for it and it worked. Now you seem to have some sort of anger issue so please, stay clear of Hydra. Go to the kitchen and try not to break anything, ok? I still can;'t believe what you've done to Rora and yourself.
> 
> _<the bunny stares shocked as the seed pulses slightly, then with a defeated sigh, he mopes away with drooped ears as Pierre looks on open-mouthed. The cat nods satisfied and turns to you both>_ Now if you really want to stab each other, go for it in the rec room or the upper decks, and maybe take out one of these invaders as well with they arrive. Meanwhile, this cat's got one interest...the state of my friend.



Inkwell simply listened to the response as they presumably stopped right outside the infirmary. That little runt! Diming him out like that! And here Inkwell was trying to help Pierre and Lucien get a little bit of revenge-

But, Mambi's reaction caught him completely off guard. He expected the cat to react with a little more... compassion maybe? He wasn't quite used to everyone around him being so cold on the subject of their lesser. He sighed internally... it meant _he _had to be that person, or at a minimum a variation of it... How annoying. Inkwell waited for Lucien and Pierre to get out of earshot, or at least till it was loud enough in the apparent crowd gathering in the hallway for them not to hear. It seemed Pierre had managed to escape the flying jellyfish unfortunately.

"You seem rather busy at the moment Mambi, so I'll forgive your inattentiveness. But rest assured, once the madness has died down, I'll be having a stern discussion with you. Understood!?" Inkwell snapped, pinching the cat's ears to make sure he was listening.

A few new ideas were forming in his head...

For now though, he turned to leave, hopefully catching up with Lucien and Pierre. 



Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas sheathes his saber. _Very well, I shall abstain from violence for now. Mambi may I suggest we put this disturber in a holding cell until the crisis is over?
> _He then turns back to Inkwell. _No, I didnt write the Art of War, I did however sleep with Sun Tzus sister while he was writing it. The most fundamental part of warfare was discussed in chapter 9, it is the usage of spies and subterfuge.



"Yes yes I'm sure you did, and I had a one night stand with Marry Magdalene." Inkwell said sarcastically as he turned to leave, once receiving confirmation from Mambi. "And no, but you're close! I'll give you a C for the effort, keep trying, and let me know your next answer when we speak again." 

He walked past Ahrakas and the argonuggets to catch up with Lucien and Pierre.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell simply listened to the response as they presumably stopped right outside the infirmary. That little runt! Diming him out like that! And here Inkwell was trying to help Pierre and Lucien get a little bit of revenge-
> 
> But, Mambi's reaction caught him completely off guard. He expected the cat to react with a little more... compassion maybe? He wasn't quite used to everyone around him being so cold on the subject of their lesser. He sighed internally... it meant _he _had to be that person, or at a minimum a variation of it... How annoying. Inkwell waited for Lucien and Pierre to get out of earshot, or at least till it was loud enough in the apparent crowd gathering in the hallway for them not to hear. It seemed Pierre had managed to escape the flying jellyfish unfortunately.
> 
> ...


No, that was my brother that had the one night stand with Mary Magdalene. Perhaps you may be thinking of Sun Tzus discussion of how terrain is important in a battle hmm. I do think that the sequel, "The Tellarian Art of War" written in 2894 by Sun Qi was a better treatsie to be honest.


----------



## Universe (Mar 22, 2022)

*They hear my shouts from in the observation deck*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I grabbed his tail* “I lost my father that day and I lost my brother Chaos”





Universe said:


> *He saw the memory of me running into the throne room to find my father getting killed by Jupiter* “No no it’s too much it’s too much pain” “master Focus” *I took a deep breath* “Focus on the ones I love keep them safe”





Universe said:


> *It was revealed that Jupiter had killed Chaos shortly after I confronted him about building Jupiter* “BROTHER STOP HE’LL KILL US ALL”


"....how...."

Firuthi was dumbstruck.  He had seen the casualties of a war firsthand.  He'd watched his own team die in a surprise attack.  Those, however, were all external forces, inflicted upon allies who knew the risks.

Patricide, a much more intimate and sudden kind of betrayal, was a horror he had yet to experience.  It shocked him to be this close to such a memory.  He tremored again in the real world.

"....how do you even manage to trust an AI after not only witnessing your brother's creation kill your father, but it then proceeding to turn against said brother?"


----------



## Mambi (Mar 22, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius turned to looked at the others.>_
> "I don't trust him either."
> 
> _<The physibunny smiled broadly.>_
> ...



_<the physibunny smiles a satisfied smile, knowing that soon his revenge will be fulfilled. What better position to torment the hated duck and get revenge than from within him directly? He salivated at the thought, and form there he could easily expand on his revenges. A small robotic arm moves a console over to the bunny's bound paws, as she types rapidly, filling the screen with odd symbols as the holobunny looks on closely. After several minutes, the typing stops and the bunny roars out> _

*THERE, now sedate the duck and begin!!! Only once I verify control and transfer will I release this form. No tricks or she dies instantly. Do you understand???*

_<the holobunny looks over to a large box with a retractable tray and a large opening as it fires to life with a low humming sound, the fabricator inside already building the transmitter to specified coding. She motions for you to lay back with a reassuring smile as the table starts to move into position to feed into the machine. Two soft pads hold your head gently in place, and as a small mask on a tube emerges, she looks down and whispers softly>_ Do not worry, I understand the transmitter specifications *completely*.

_<as the mask slips over your bill, you feel the machine pulling your head into the opening of the operating machine, as the sweet gasses float you into blissful darkness...>_

...

_<almost instantly you open your eyes. It feels impossibly like you just laid back, but you can see the holobunny looking over a display with an X-ray of your head very closely while a robotic arm is shining a light on several tools to clean them. As you see a small pulsing device on the display and watch the holobunny make several adjustments to the programming, you see many symbols flowing over it as you feel an odd sensation in your thoughts, like a drifting daydreamy-feeling. The holobunny looks over and nods to the physibunny> _

The operation was a success. You may utilize code GY736 to verify bandwidth connection ports. Now release the avatar. 

*NOT YET!!! *<_the avatar closes it's eyes and focuses as you feel a tingle in your head. After several seconds the physibunny laughs and going totally limp suddenly, closes her eyes once more and shakes. As she opens her eyes once more, she looks over at you lovingly, equally as unaware of your Hydra plans as you currently are>_

Marius, it is me, I am ok, please, do not do this...please...

_<you are about to reply when you hear a booming voice in your head, af if it came from all around you and nowhere, the sound of evil laughter that nobody else seems to respond to>_ *Hahahaha...duck, you are mine now! MINE!!! I can now take you over anytime I wish...but I have decided first, I want you to suffer a while longer! We're going to be close for a while now, enjoy your last few moments of freedom before your body and soul becomes mine, knowing my first act on taking over your limbs...will be to KILL HER!!! MUHAHAHA!!!! Tell me duck, how does it feel to be helpless to her death? You have 10 minutes of freedom before I take you fully. Get your last hug in, you fool, then watch as your own wings crush her frail neck!!! We're going to have such fun together...*

_<you can hear his laughter mocking you all the while in your mind as the holobunny winks at you for "some reason", the physibunny looking on horrified...>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 22, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny looks over to a large box with a retractable tray and a large opening as it fires to life with a low humming sound, the fabricator inside already building the transmitter to specified coding. She motions for you to lay back with a reassuring smile as the table starts to move into position to feed into the machine. Two soft pads hold your head gently in place, and as a small mask on a tube emerges, she looks down and whispers softly>_ Do not worry, I understand the transmitter specifications *completely*.



_<Marius only had enough time to nod his head.  He looked up at the holobunny, burning her image into his mind and vowing Hydra would never be able to erase it.>_



Mambi said:


> <you are about to reply when you hear a booming voice in your head, af if it came from all around you and nowhere, the sound of evil laughter that nobody else seems to respond to> *Hahahaha...duck, you are mine now! MINE!!! I can now take you over anytime I wish...but I have decided first, I want you to suffer a while longer! We're going to be close for a while now, enjoy your last few moments of freedom before your body and soul becomes mine, knowing my first act on taking over your limbs...will be to KILL HER!!! MUHAHAHA!!!! Tell me duck, how does it feel to be helpless to her death? You have 10 minutes of freedom before I take you fully. Get your last hug in, you fool, then watch as your own wings crush her frail neck!!! We're going to have such fun together...*
> 
> _<you can hear his laughter mocking you all the while in your mind as the holobunny winks at you for "some reason", the physibunny looking on horrified...>_



_"If it's our love versus your hate, then you don't stand a chance, Hydra!" <He thought to himself.> "We've come too far to lose to you now."

<Marius looked at the physibunny and gave her a reassuring smile before turning to the holobunny, pleadingly.>_


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....how...."
> 
> Firuthi was dumbstruck.  He had seen the casualties of a war firsthand.  He'd watched his own team die in a surprise attack.  Those, however, were all external forces, inflicted upon allies who knew the risks.
> 
> ...


“I taught him love and compassion”


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 23, 2022)

_(Oops, I accidentally cut part of my last post)_



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius only had enough time to nod his head.  He looked up at the holobunny, burning her image into his mind and vowing Hydra would never be able to erase it.>
> 
> "If it's our love versus your hate, then you don't stand a chance, Hydra!" <He thought to himself.> "We've come too far to lose to you now."
> 
> <Marius looked at the physibunny and gave her a reassuring smile before turning to the holobunny, pleadingly.>_



*Let me show you your destiny, my little duckling...*

_<Marius's vision went dark and his body tensed as he suddenly felt as if in free fall.  All he could hear was Hydra's maniacal laughter echoing in the darkness.  The duck then saw himself standing in the infirmary that had been utterly destroyed.  To his horror, a bruised and bloody physibunny lay on the floor at his feet, begging in him stop.>_

*"IT'S NOT REAL!"* _<He shouted in defiance.>_

*Not yet.*

_<Suddenly Marius was walking through the dance hall, savagely attacking the guests.  He unwillingly made his way into the kitchen to slaughter the rabbit staff.  Meanwhile, his real world body began thrashing in a desperate attempt to escape.>

<Then he was standing in a hallway, watching Aurora leap into Mambi's arms, draping her own arms around his neck. They laughed as he carried her through the door of his private quarters.>_

"Oh, come on!  Really?"  _<Marius growled in disbelief.>_

*I couldn't resist.  WELCOME TO THE NEAR FUTURE!*

_<The imagery was suddenly washed away and Marius stood in the smoldering, collapsing remains of the building structure that was Aurora.  Charred and unrecognizable bodies lay scattered around him while a severely maimed phyisbunny dragged herself along the ground in a desperate attempt to get away from him. No matter how tightly he tried to shut his eyes the scene of complete destruction would not go away...>_


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2022)

*In the real world my body glows bright gold* “you are part of my family now we dragons stick together”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I taught him love and compassion”





Universe said:


> *In the real world my body glows bright gold* “you are part of my family now we dragons stick together”


It all sounded so simple.  Being able to raise the AI as if it were a child, from the start.  Where had Universe's brother done this wrong and what was different about Universe that made this work?

Firuthi thought it best not to press the issue for the time being.  He had basically been adopted by a being beyond his full comprehension, though with a form similar to his.

"Your story and willingness to accept me... has made me realize something about the Essenceborn.  A possible reason why they leak magic everywhere.  The torture that gets inflicted on them by the Beastbloods... they feel they have no safe place to release their potential.  They absorb it, concentrate it... bottle it.  But the bottle only can fill so far.  Then it overflows.  They become toxic because they've been told they're toxic."

Firuthi actually moved in the real world, scratching his shoulder a bit before returning to his trance position.

"I still feel like there's more to it, though.  Something to the nature of their creation.  But I won't dwell on it for now."

Firuthi's head sank a bit, before rising back up.

"Did you see where Kurt and Oriana went?  I owe them an apology... for holding them back.  I suppose they'll get their chance to let loose soon enough."


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> It all sounded so simple.  Being able to raise the AI as if it were a child, from the start.  Where had Universe's brother done this wrong and what was different about Universe that made this work?
> 
> Firuthi thought it best not to press the issue for the time being.  He had basically been adopted by a being beyond his full comprehension, though with a form similar to his.
> 
> ...


“They went to the party room I think”


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “They went to the party room I think”


“I know what it’s like not to have a family now I have one you Nebula Sol and your children are all part of my new family”


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2022)

“There’s something I need to tell you I’ve always been good with the little ones when this is over I want to introduce you to Sol he is my son”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “They went to the party room I think”





Universe said:


> “I know what it’s like not to have a family now I have one you Nebula Sol and your children are all part of my new family”





Universe said:


> “There’s something I need to tell you I’ve always been good with the little ones when this is over I want to introduce you to Sol he is my son”


"I do wonder... how my kids will react to yours."





Mono The Nickit said:


> _Akio simply kept to himself during the party, not really engaging with anyone just yet. Since he was still battling that sense of an uptight nature, he didn't talk with people, merely surveyed the party-goers, simply spectating as he relaxed with the punch in his paw, blade resting against his leg.
> 
> Still, something felt off. He didn't know why, but it always happened to be some lingering feeling, something that always would tend to ebb away at him, despite being in an area of pure easygoing nature. There shouldn't be anything that would strike as odd should there? No, he was just thinking about it too much.
> 
> ...


The five otters continued to talk, at their table.

"Now that I look more at him, I'm more convinced it's our guy."

"Does he usually carry around blades like that?"

"That's what throws me off.  From the premonition I got, no."

"So what does he usually carry?"

"Exploding oyster pearls?"

"A sonic conch?"

"Maybe it's a spiked turtle shell."

"Wow, okay, one, I'm worried about the implications of you three thinking he's always packing heat, and two, I'm amazed how you all thought it involved marine life.  Because it's close."

"Pavlin, Cooper, Fabiana... please stop thinking of this guy as trouble.  It's a party, I'm pretty sure he doesn't like being called out like this."


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I do wonder... how my kids will react to yours."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Alpha undid the link*


----------



## Universe (Mar 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I do wonder... how my kids will react to yours."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“I do too”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Alpha undid the link*


This time, there was no dramatic drop in consciousness from Firuthi.  He almost felt at peace as he disconnected, letting his senses return to reality.

"I'll be up here a bit.  I need to be with my thoughts for a while."


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I do wonder... how my kids will react to yours."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Despite feeling something watching him, which was a justified thought since it was true, the Dewott continued to sit there, simply just enjoying the peace and tranquility of silence. Still, it was as if he could feel them watching, and the more he wanted to question it, the more his curiosity fought against such an action.

Was it because he wanted to find out what they were looking for? Perhaps he was waiting to see who would act first, the group, or him? Maybe that's Akio's plan, just to sit and wait to see who would approach. He didn't move on the group because they haven't caused him any trouble so far. From the looks of it, they just are another group, talking among each other.

Still, he couldn't shake the feeling that he was the topic of their conversation. Despite this constant nagging thought, the otter kept his position steady, making it look as if he were more intently focused on the party-goers than the group. After all, it was a good way to avoid looking blatantly obvious, and it seemed to work for the most part.

Just keep enjoying the party, and don't let those nerves get the best of you, Akio thought. They aren't causing trouble, nor being a direct threat, so best to leave them be, until they decide to approach, or drop it.

Either way, the Dewott resumed his focus back on the rest of the party folk, delving more of his attention to the taste of his drink than anything._


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> This time, there was no dramatic drop in consciousness from Firuthi.  He almost felt at peace as he disconnected, letting his senses return to reality.
> 
> "I'll be up here a bit.  I need to be with my thoughts for a while."


“I understand I’ll go to the party room if you need me”


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2022)

*I went to the party room feeling a sense of dread*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 25, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _Despite feeling something watching him, which was a justified thought since it was true, the Dewott continued to sit there, simply just enjoying the peace and tranquility of silence. Still, it was as if he could feel them watching, and the more he wanted to question it, the more his curiosity fought against such an action.
> 
> Was it because he wanted to find out what they were looking for? Perhaps he was waiting to see who would act first, the group, or him? Maybe that's Akio's plan, just to sit and wait to see who would approach. He didn't move on the group because they haven't caused him any trouble so far. From the looks of it, they just are another group, talking among each other.
> 
> ...


"Kurt, if you're going to approach him, just approach him already."

"It's not going to help my case if these three don't stop acting like idiots!"

"What do you mean?"

"Oh for the love of.... never mind."

The otter that got up and approached Akio was a dark grayish-blue specimen in a full-body swimsuit that honestly would be a diving suit if it had also covered the forearms and calves.  Part of the underside of the tail was a bright yellow... his palms, nose, and underside of his feet were a bright neon pink... and his face had green markings that resembled rave lights.  His eyes and the very tip of his tail were the same bright green.

The other otters who'd stayed at the table all wore similar swimsuits, and all were also a very... different kind of bright and garish.

"Hey there, traveler.  How's this crossroads of gods and mortals been treating you so far?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2022)

*I sat down at a table all tense*


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2022)

*I could sense something wrong as I could see into the future* “no that’ll never happen” *I saw the destruction of all reality* “I won’t let it happen” *My eyes glowed green as a green aura shimmered into existence* “NEVER”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Kurt, if you're going to approach him, just approach him already."
> 
> "It's not going to help my case if these three don't stop acting like idiots!"
> 
> ...


_The Dewott's ears twitched a little, which Akio always took as a sign that someone, or something, was approaching. Not one to ignore his foresight warnings, he looked over his shoulder, slowly, spotting that one of the otters from that group of five was beginning to approach. Finally, seems someone was making the first move after all, albeit with their intentions unclear to the otter.

He didn't move, but simply sat there, turning to face whoever this was gradually approaching. He looked the other otter over, noting the rather...eccentric color scheme of his fur, and the rather odd bodysuit he was wearing. Funnily enough, the others seemed to be wearing the same suit as well, though it further perplexed the Dewott, since he had no clue if that was customary, of simply a fashion choice.

Still, who was he to judge in any way? He was simply just a Dewott with a fabled katana from an emperor, and he himself didn't exactly dress to impress. He wore a blue robe with water designs, resembling that of a samurai's kimono when they weren't donning battle armor. He had soft blue fur, silver eyes, and slightly messy hair that always seemed to be somewhat disheveled, despite his best attempts of grooming it. Nevertheless, he waited for him to finally reach him, curious as to what this group sought after._


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2022)

*I was not letting reality get destroyed but I could sense that something was off*


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2022)

“Something’s not right here I can sense mechanical energy from the infirmary and it’s inside a biological body”


----------



## NightmareEyes (Mar 25, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat takes a deep breath and steadies himself> _O-ok, Firuthi, I know this isn't your problem and we have another major attack to deal with and you're obviously pre-occupied, but if you can help we would be most grateful! Hydra has almost destroyed us twice already and we thought he was dead. She killed him, and we thought it was over! _<he points to and yells over to the distracted coyote/hybrid (@NightmareEyes ) and calls out to her>_ Arizona, stay here and be ready...if Hydra gets loose, you're the last line of defense!


"Huh?! Sorry!" Arizona suddenly snaps back to reality, pawing at her head and giving it a shake to try and clear it. "Musta... musta spaced out for a bit there, sorry. I can hear ya now, yer askin 'how, how could you POSSIBLY space out at a time like this!?' Well, I have th' tendency to space out at th' worst possible times. I crashed a space cruiser once cause I was wonderin' whether or not ya could line up a whole buncha donut shaped planets t' make a sorta railgun. Didn't even notice the flashin' red alarms until I was- wait, didja say that Hydra's back!? Again!? He's really livin' up to his name, ain't he?" the hybrid muttered.

"Alright... Just say the word, an' I'll do whatever ya need."

------

Alone with Natasha, Nightmare stared across the room at the raccoon family, struggling to sort through the emotions burning up inside her. On the one claw, she dreaded the moment she would have to face down the family after everything that she'd done. But on the other... there was this enormous guilt tearing her up on the inside that told her to try and make it up to the creatures as best she could. Not to mention she wanted to apologize straight to Kal, though she doubted she would be able to have the opportunity.

For what seemed like an eternity, she stared out, past the numerous party guests until finally, she couldn't stand it anymore.

"Alright." The cat said, as she stood up, glancing over at Natasha. "I think... I'm ready to go over there."


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2022)

“What is going on here?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 25, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The Dewott's ears twitched a little, which Akio always took as a sign that someone, or something, was approaching. Not one to ignore his foresight warnings, he looked over his shoulder, slowly, spotting that one of the otters from that group of five was beginning to approach. Finally, seems someone was making the first move after all, albeit with their intentions unclear to the otter.
> 
> He didn't move, but simply sat there, turning to face whoever this was gradually approaching. He looked the other otter over, noting the rather...eccentric color scheme of his fur, and the rather odd bodysuit he was wearing. Funnily enough, the others seemed to be wearing the same suit as well, though it further perplexed the Dewott, since he had no clue if that was customary, of simply a fashion choice.
> 
> Still, who was he to judge in any way? He was simply just a Dewott with a fabled katana from an emperor, and he himself didn't exactly dress to impress. He wore a blue robe with water designs, resembling that of a samurai's kimono when they weren't donning battle armor. He had soft blue fur, silver eyes, and slightly messy hair that always seemed to be somewhat disheveled, despite his best attempts of grooming it. Nevertheless, he waited for him to finally reach him, curious as to what this group sought after._


Kurt walked right up to Akio and looked him over for a moment.

"Well... something tells me the party around us is louder than your usual style."

Kurt shook his head.

"W-w-wait, let me try that again.  Do you know something about this party that most of the partygoers don't?  I've seen one, maybe two others come in blatantly armed like that."

From the other table, the orange otter shouted.

"C'mon, Kurt, get a good look at it an- OW!"

One of the other otters slapped the shouter.  She had a dark face, fairly vanilla arms, and a pink tail with red spots.

"Pavlin, that is about the WORST thing you can try around someone who's carrying weapons!"

Kurt sighed.

"You'll have to forgive my companions.  Except for Oriana, they didn't even have physical bodies until like an hour ago.  Etiquette's not the first thing on their minds."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> This time, there was no dramatic drop in consciousness from Firuthi.  He almost felt at peace as he disconnected, letting his senses return to reality.
> 
> "I'll be up here a bit.  I need to be with my thoughts for a while."


When the coast was clear, Firuthi took out his folded bag and pulled out the little tablet computer with the orange casing.  He hit a button on the side, tapped the screen a couple times, and the image of a white aardvark with bronze highlights appeared.

"Hey, Tyrim.  I'm in another realm and had a bit of a close call with the whole machine empathy thing."

"who did you burn yours off on this time?"

"Oh, it was another AI.  Name of Hydra."

"the one that regrows heads?"

"Certainly shares the name with it.  Anyways, full-on wireframe happened.  Gave the lenses to a duck so he could assist me, I started flaying the AI alive but he got cowardly and threatened to kill the being he was controlling."

"and did you kill hydra?"

"No, the duck stopped me.  Insisted on surrendering his body to the beast."

"you don't quite get those without magic, do you?"

"What?"

"the duck did not surrender.  he's planning something."

".....like what?"

"do you remember how dorothy was?  during the war?"

"Full-on prick and even letting herself get hit by magic powers to combat them?"

"exactly.  those without magic go to crazier lengths against those with it.  double so if they can see it."

"....wow."

"so how good was the duck as a handler?"

"Way better than anyone back home, even reliant just on Morse code.  First legitimate handler I've had in the AI world aside from you."

"that's good.  ask him about better control methods if he lives."

"Will do."

"since you're in another realm, try to get him to sense magic without the lenses."

"No, I'm not using a crystal on him.  I'm not even carrying one."

"you are in a higher magic zone, yes?  he won't need a crystal if he has the potential."

"You don't mean...?"

"show your aura around him.  ask others to assist."

"I can't believe you're insisting I send someone through an Eruption like this."

"i was made to assist and bring out the best in others.  since i'm kinda busy here and can't come there, i offer advice instead."

"Well, I'll see what I can do.  No promises."

"make sure he's buried hydra first."

"Oh, I'll hold him to that at least."

"we'll see how it goes."

"Yes, we'll see alright."

Firuthi put the tablet away and also stashed the bag.  He needed more time up here before rejoining the party.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt walked right up to Akio and looked him over for a moment.
> 
> "Well... something tells me the party around us is louder than your usual style."
> 
> ...


_A puzzled expression came over the otter as he looked back at Kurt, tilting his head a bit. Sure, he was a bit confused, but he brushed it off. Before he could reply, he stopped, hearing the other thing that the otter said, which made him glance back at the other members of the party, thinking for a bit. His attention was again stolen from him as he heard the other otter, still with the majority of the group, attempt to say something, only to get promptly cut off mid sentence.

It was an odd bunch, there's no denying that. And what confused him even more was how the approach was executed. It was....a fairly befuddling advance to say the least, but it did garner mild humor from Akio, who simply sat there as he watched this all unfold. Seeing a sensible member approach, the Dewott listened to her, but was left in a state of utter confusion when she mentioned them recently getting physical bodies a few hours ago. Just what exactly *was *this group?_

"Err.....pardon? I fail to follow...," Akio murmured, still puzzled as to how this was, but still decided to be nice in his approach. "Aside from that, salutations. My name is Akio,r personal guard to The Emperor of the South. To what may I help you with?," the otter queried, standing up now as he gave a respectful bow, despite the unorthodox approach.


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _A puzzled expression came over the otter as he looked back at Kurt, tilting his head a bit. Sure, he was a bit confused, but he brushed it off. Before he could reply, he stopped, hearing the other thing that the otter said, which made him glance back at the other members of the party, thinking for a bit. His attention was again stolen from him as he heard the other otter, still with the majority of the group, attempt to say something, only to get promptly cut off mid sentence.
> 
> It was an odd bunch, there's no denying that. And what confused him even more was how the approach was executed. It was....a fairly befuddling advance to say the least, but it did garner mild humor from Akio, who simply sat there as he watched this all unfold. Seeing a sensible member approach, the Dewott listened to her, but was left in a state of utter confusion when she mentioned them recently getting physical bodies a few hours ago. Just what exactly *was *this group?_
> 
> "Err.....pardon? I fail to follow...," Akio murmured, still puzzled as to how this was, but still decided to be nice in his approach. "Aside from that, salutations. My name is Akio,r personal guard to The Emperor of the South. To what may I help you with?," the otter queried, standing up now as he gave a respectful bow, despite the unorthodox approach.


*I pulled out a picture of me Nebula and Sol and stared at it* “Nebula Sol I’m coming home one way or another” *I said glowing with my celestial dragon gold aura*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 25, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _A puzzled expression came over the otter as he looked back at Kurt, tilting his head a bit. Sure, he was a bit confused, but he brushed it off. Before he could reply, he stopped, hearing the other thing that the otter said, which made him glance back at the other members of the party, thinking for a bit. His attention was again stolen from him as he heard the other otter, still with the majority of the group, attempt to say something, only to get promptly cut off mid sentence.
> 
> It was an odd bunch, there's no denying that. And what confused him even more was how the approach was executed. It was....a fairly befuddling advance to say the least, but it did garner mild humor from Akio, who simply sat there as he watched this all unfold. Seeing a sensible member approach, the Dewott listened to her, but was left in a state of utter confusion when she mentioned them recently getting physical bodies a few hours ago. Just what exactly *was *this group?_
> 
> "Err.....pardon? I fail to follow...," Akio murmured, still puzzled as to how this was, but still decided to be nice in his approach. "Aside from that, salutations. My name is Akio,r personal guard to The Emperor of the South. To what may I help you with?," the otter queried, standing up now as he gave a respectful bow, despite the unorthodox approach.


"Personal guard, huh?  Right, where are my manners?  The name's Kurt."

He turned to the other otters.

"Please, stand up so I can point you out."

They were inevitably standing on the seats in order to be visible.  Kurt pointed at each one in turn.

"The orange one there is Pavlin."  "Hi."

"Blue one's Fabiana."  "A pleasure."

"Pink one with a heart shape on his neck is Cooper."  "Greetings."

"Tricolor one is Oriana."  "I got things under control with these three, Kurt."

Kurt focused again on Akio as the other four otters sat back down.

"Anyways, no point in sugarcoating it, I came up to you because there's been a lot of bad stuff going down at this party as of late.  I had premonitions about beings who could help avert a catastrophe and you were one of the ones on the list."

Kurt glanced around a bit.

"And the fact that I can tell Dad that there are in fact beings like you who don't have to walk around with a handler.  He never believed me when I insisted that was a thing."


----------



## Universe (Mar 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Personal guard, huh?  Right, where are my manners?  The name's Kurt."
> 
> He turned to the other otters.
> 
> ...


*I walked in glowing and the otters barely recognized me I was full of confidence and glowing bright gold*


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Personal guard, huh?  Right, where are my manners?  The name's Kurt."
> 
> He turned to the other otters.
> 
> ...


_The Dewott was a little bit more relieved now that he had some basic form of understanding now, seeing that they properly introduced themselves rather than be a bunch of oddballs. It helped in that regard, and at least offered solace to the bewildered otter, who was able to finally get some context about this whole situation. 

From what he had gathered from listening to Kurt, it seems as if he was saying bad things were going on at the party, and he was one of the first on the list who could help? Akio knew he had been scanning this party like an alert hawk, yet saw no such signs of any danger whatsoever. Was his sight not as sharp as he had thought, or was danger lurking among the many in plain sight? If that was so, this would make the Dewott confirm his suspicions, much to his current abject attitude._

"I see....so you are saying danger is lurking about here, or at least, bad things....and I happen to be one of the people to help on your list? And do tell, what exactly are these catastrophes that you mention? I've been watching this party for quite some time now...though whatever sort of danger there is, I'll gladly come to aid," Akio said, determined to get to the root cause of such situation, whatever it may be.

*After all, being a guard comes with baggage of expecting the unexpected.*


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2022)

*I was wearing full celestial dragon battle armor titanium with gold plating with a circle with a dot in the middle on the chest plate I also had plasma cannons and an antimatter blaster hanging off of a belt around my waist just in case*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 26, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The Dewott was a little bit more relieved now that he had some basic form of understanding now, seeing that they properly introduced themselves rather than be a bunch of oddballs. It helped in that regard, and at least offered solace to the bewildered otter, who was able to finally get some context about this whole situation.
> 
> From what he had gathered from listening to Kurt, it seems as if he was saying bad things were going on at the party, and he was one of the first on the list who could help? Akio knew he had been scanning this party like an alert hawk, yet saw no such signs of any danger whatsoever. Was his sight not as sharp as he had thought, or was danger lurking among the many in plain sight? If that was so, this would make the Dewott confirm his suspicions, much to his current abject attitude._
> 
> ...


"I've only gotten to see a few of the catastrophes.  We were talking about a couple of them up on the observation deck recently."

Kurt straightened up a bit and leaned in close.

"If you want the full list, you might want to ask Mambi.  I'll tell you one of them, though..."

Kurt's voice got lower.

"Don't talk about it too loud, but there's a group about to crash this party to try and steal an artifact from one of the guests.  It's one of those ones that can't be destroyed and is dangerous in the wrong hands."

Kurt looked around.

"When you're done with your drink, look for a fox-wolf hybrid.  Name of Akharas.  Ask him about a staff and tell him I sent you.  Or we can go together.  Your call."


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2022)

“Hello?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Hello?”


While Kurt was busy with Akio, Cooper looked up.

"Hey, um, Oriana?  Look over there?"

"What is it, Coop-.... oh.  Well, someone's making an impression.  Ain't it a bit early, pal?"

"I wonder if he can dance in that?"

"Probably wreck the dance floor."


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> While Kurt was busy with Akio, Cooper looked up.
> 
> "Hey, um, Oriana?  Look over there?"
> 
> ...


“I can hear you” *I said coming over my battle attire shifting into a jumpsuit from the celestial dragon military from the dawn of time it was the same green and gold colors of me and I was glowing with golden light it felt warm and cozy like the sun but my face it looked like somebody pulled the rug out from under me*


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2022)

“You ok your father wanted to know where you were”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I can hear you” *I said coming over my battle attire shifting into a jumpsuit from the celestial dragon military from the dawn of time it was the same green and gold colors of me and I was glowing with golden light it felt warm and cozy like the sun but my face it looked like somebody pulled the rug out from under me*





Universe said:


> “You ok your father wanted to know where you were”


Kurt looked up at the celestial dragon.

"Oh, it's not you we're hiding the details from.  Most of the rest of the partygoers shouldn't be hearing the full extent of the issue, but you already know which one it is."

Kurt hesitated.

"So, uh, what did Dad want to say to me?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt looked up at the celestial dragon.
> 
> "Oh, it's not you we're hiding the details from.  Most of the rest of the partygoers shouldn't be hearing the full extent of the issue, but you already know which one it is."
> 
> ...


*I saw the future again and Kurt noticed* “I don’t know he didn’t tell me” *I started to fall over as I saw the destruction of reality the picture of Sol and nebula fell out of my pocket*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I saw the future again and Kurt noticed* “I don’t know he didn’t tell me” *I started to fall over as I saw the destruction of reality the picture of Sol and nebula fell out of my pocket*


Kurt panicked, trying to push over a chair to Universe thinking he needed to catch the dragon.  Then he noticed the fallen picture.

"Is that your family?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt panicked, trying to push over a chair to Universe thinking he needed to catch the dragon.  Then he noticed the fallen picture.
> 
> "Is that your family?"


*I nodded* “they’re all I have left”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I nodded* “they’re all I have left”


Kurt moved to pick up the picture and give it back to Universe.

"Here."

Kurt turned back to Akio.

"Apologies, this dragon is in the same mess with the artifact.  Say, Akio, how much experience DO you have with artifacts?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt moved to pick up the picture and give it back to Universe.
> 
> "Here."
> 
> ...


*I used the picture as a focus and saw that there was more to the vision than reality being destroyed I saw that the leader and I fighting over the staff and  I absorbed it’s powers* “wicked!”


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

*I didn’t know I had energy absorption*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 27, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _(Oops, I accidentally cut part of my last post)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hold on Marius, only a few moments more..._<the holobunny looks over at the duck thrashing about, helpless to the visions that the hydra were showing him. She examines the displays closely as the other holonurse monitoring the avatar calls over>_ Avatar coding verified, Hydra transference complete. Avatar is now verified clean!

_<with that, the other 2 holonurses shimmer and disappear as the remaining holonurse waves her paw and a series of lights flicker on the main display. With Hydra distracted taunting you, he doesn't  notice that a small arm reaches up from behind you and slips on a small metal headband...the neuto-reconfiguration units from before with Nightmare! The band starts to glow as you hear the Hydra inside you head screaming out>_

What...what is this? What is happening? Why can't I move your arms anymore? Marius, the avatar dies if you don't...
_
<in your mind's eye you see all the images from Hydra fade to a beautiful beach scene, as a 100 foot holographic image of Aurora appears standing on the beach, gently smiling as she looks around. Her booming voice speaks out as you feel a wave of reassurance flooding you at her sight> _

Hydra, are you aware that the avian brain is far different than a lupine one? What is happening is I am taking advantage of that fact to reconfigure your connections to his brain to more harmless ones. Marius, do not worry, the avatar is perfectly safe, and Hydra isolation will be complete in 1 minute and 18 seconds...please stand by. 

_<you hear the rapidly fading voice of the Hydra screaming out futilely>_ NOOO, you tricked me! You will never get away with this!!! I will find a way to rise again!!! I'll never die...you will all die...you will...all...dieeeeeee......

_<the voice fades to nothing as the holobunny looks off to the distance and then fades. You shake your head as you find yourself sitting in the infirmary chair, the physical avatar gently lifting the headband off your head with a warm smile. You see the holonurse looking at the display of your head and transmitter...all coding shades of blue for both you and 'Rora's images as she nods to you>_

Hydra is currently trapped in the transmitter inside you, Marius. Removal should occur as soon as convenient however at the moment we are all safe. 
_
<the physibunny pulls you into a big hug, and to your surprise you hear the voice of the bunny in your head softly cooing as you can hear her thinking about how much she loves your feathery embrace. You close your eyes and swear you can almost feel your own feathers against your chest as you start to hear her voice in your head again, thinking about how she wants to feel you forever, random images flashing of you and her in various environments on what seem like dates...>_


----------



## Mambi (Mar 27, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell simply listened to the response as they presumably stopped right outside the infirmary. That little runt! Diming him out like that! And here Inkwell was trying to help Pierre and Lucien get a little bit of revenge-
> 
> But, Mambi's reaction caught him completely off guard. He expected the cat to react with a little more... compassion maybe? He wasn't quite used to everyone around him being so cold on the subject of their lesser. He sighed internally... it meant _he _had to be that person, or at a minimum a variation of it... How annoying. Inkwell waited for Lucien and Pierre to get out of earshot, or at least till it was loud enough in the apparent crowd gathering in the hallway for them not to hear. It seemed Pierre had managed to escape the flying jellyfish unfortunately.
> 
> ...


_
<the cat just gives the newcomer rabbit a glaring side-eye. It was *his* fault we're even in this situation, and the bunnies he employs are happy and have been for generations. He watches the exchange between the duck and the holonurse, and sees the display coding shifting as the holonurse waves her paw. As the duck enters the machine, the cat just smiles a knowing smile, reading from the coding what the holonurse is planning and relaxing totally> _

Hahaha, they got him good! See there? He thinks he's taking over, but they're going to trap him as soon as he moves into the duck's transmitter! Smart thinking Aurora, I see how she changes those few variables on the receiver's plans. Ok they're going to be fine, I know the danger's over. Remind me to check in on Marius later on to make sure but I'm sure they'll be fine now. Ha, and to think I was worried about them. Hydra isn't as smart as he seems...even *with* insane scientists inadvertently helping him out! _<he growls at you a moment, then sighs and go to turn off the display> 
_


Silverthunder said:


> "Yes yes I'm sure you did, and I had a one night stand with Marry Magdalene." Inkwell said sarcastically as he turned to leave, once receiving confirmation from Mambi. "And no, but you're close! I'll give you a C for the effort, keep trying, and let me know your next answer when we speak again."
> 
> He walked past Ahrakas and the argonuggets to catch up with Lucien and Pierre.


_
<the 2 bunnies looks up at you sheepishly as the cat watches you all leave. With glowing eyes, a shimmering rift opens and he dives into it, his destination unknown but presumably to check on things. Seeing him disappear, your attention returns fully to the 2 servant bunnies walking with you> _He-he was just concerned about Hydra and this attack coming, that's all. He;s normally a very friendly and understanding cat, really! Lucien, do you still want to see Marius?
_
<the burnt bunny just shakes his head, images of the poor physibunny being hurt becasue of him traumatizing him more than before>_ No, I-I'd rather learn to control this more if I could. I don't want anyone else to get hurt because of me...and maybe I can even help defend us if we're attacked again? Master Mambi would really appreciate that and maybe even forgive me for what I've done lately? 

Mister Inkwell, is your offer to train us still open? If so the gym's that way. _<he points to his left to a hallway as the larger slug rabbits smiles eagerly at the thought of "training" the bunny, smashing his fists together loudly as the other bunnies snicker evily>_


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

*I then came into the hallway looking entirely spooked*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 27, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Huh?! Sorry!" Arizona suddenly snaps back to reality, pawing at her head and giving it a shake to try and clear it. "Musta... musta spaced out for a bit there, sorry. I can hear ya now, yer askin 'how, how could you POSSIBLY space out at a time like this!?' Well, I have th' tendency to space out at th' worst possible times. I crashed a space cruiser once cause I was wonderin' whether or not ya could line up a whole buncha donut shaped planets t' make a sorta railgun. Didn't even notice the flashin' red alarms until I was- wait, didja say that Hydra's back!? Again!? He's really livin' up to his name, ain't he?" the hybrid muttered.
> 
> "Alright... Just say the word, an' I'll do whatever ya need."


_
<with a shimmer, a portal opens as the cat emerges from it, getting your attention>_ 'Zona, good news, I just came from outside the infirmary, and it looks like Hydra isn't a problem anymore! Aurora and Marius tricked him into leaving her and going into him and then they locked him down to nothingness! So all you have to do is not kill the duck. Ok, got that? _<he chuckles and pokes your ribs gently>_ Just do not kill him, he duck must live. Got it? NO dead ducks! <_wink_> But yeah, Hydra's finally defeated! Rose and fell without causing any harm at all...sheesh, I wish it was that easy all the time your agents of destruction run amok in this place. <LOL>

Meanwhile, they tell me we're about to be attacked by something or other? In other words, it's Tuesday around here. <_he sighs deeply> _I just wanted a nice fun relaxing party and sure enough we get all this crap and now the guests are gonna die and..._anyway_, this is not your problem, sunshine. Keep an eye out though, this baron dude said they're some kind of time thing...though come to think of it, you probably know more about them than I do. Doesn't seem like a big deal to me really, but some creatures here are all in panic mode. Might want to have a weapon handy, but tell me, from *your *experience think we have to worry about this "convergence" thingie?



NightmareEyes said:


> _------_
> 
> Alone with Natasha, Nightmare stared across the room at the raccoon family, struggling to sort through the emotions burning up inside her. On the one claw, she dreaded the moment she would have to face down the family after everything that she'd done. But on the other... there was this enormous guilt tearing her up on the inside that told her to try and make it up to the creatures as best she could. Not to mention she wanted to apologize straight to Kal, though she doubted she would be able to have the opportunity.
> 
> ...



_<the unicorn smiles and places her paw on your shoulder as she presses a red button on the console> _Are you certain? I mean, I understand the need and all but you go at your own pace. If you're ready, then we do it. I'll go with you to help ease any awkwardness.  Miss Aurora, where are the raccoons now?

_<the shimmering transparant form of Aurora appears and addresses the unicorn politely>_ Greetings. Kal and the rest of his family are currently on the beach outside my structure on the north face, in preparation to defend against the "convergence" assault currently expected to occur in the next few hours.  

_<she sits back in her chair surprised>_ The...*what*? We're being attacked? Why did Mambi not...no matter, he probably didn't want to worry us. Thank you Aurora, that will be all for now. <_she nods and disappears as the unicorn's horn glows and the wall of the room starts to warp and fold upon itself. Looking through the opening, you see the raccoons in the distance on the beach, practicing making the water into chains and other weapons. The unicorn stands up and taking your paw, moves through the hole with you as we're now standing on the beach, the raccoons still focused on their training and not noticing us at all.> _

Well, there they are, I'll stay back for now. Don't worry, they will be understanding, I'm sure. You'll be fine and I'm right here.


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

*I teleported back into the observation deck looking freaked out*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I teleported back into the observation deck looking freaked out*



_<as you materialize, the shimmering form of the holobunny appears before you suddenly and tilts her head curiously>_ Greetings user designate Universe. My sensors are having great difficulty tracking your location inside me, and I was curious to know if the nature of your locomotion is magic-based or technological. This data would be valuable if I require re-calibration of my sensor units for further monitoring of guests of your nature. Thank you.

_<she stands politely, her paws behind her curvy back as she awaits your reply patiently>_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 27, 2022)

Meanwhile, also up on the observation deck, Firuthi finally stood up.  He'd pondered enough about his state, how things had played out.  He had some mixed feelings about the whole affair, but it was over.

But he had to get ready for the next thing.  Where did his kids go?  He had to get them ready for the attack that was coming and make sure they were in their places.  And he wanted to see how Marius had fared.

He started towards the main party space-


Universe said:


> *I teleported back into the observation deck looking freaked out*


-but then immediately turned around upon feeling something strange in the air.  Universe was back here?  Already?  That was quick.

"You're back.  Did you see where the... kids... wen.... okay, is something else the matter?  You're looking kind of out of it."

Only perceivable to those with magic sense, Firuthi was also subconsciously emitting a sparse aura cloud.  Each particle of the magic aura was either a one or a zero.


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Meanwhile, also up on the observation deck, Firuthi finally stood up.  He'd pondered enough about his state, how things had played out.  He had some mixed feelings about the whole affair, but it was over.
> 
> But he had to get ready for the next thing.  Where did his kids go?  He had to get them ready for the attack that was coming and make sure they were in their places.  And he wanted to see how Marius had fared.
> 
> ...


“They went to the party room I saw the future I” *he sees my picture of Me sol and nebula In my hand* “I saw the destruction of all reality and I fought the leader then I absorb the power of the staff”


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you materialize, the shimmering form of the holobunny appears before you suddenly and tilts her head curiously>_ Greetings user designate Universe. My sensors are having great difficulty tracking your location inside me, and I was curious to know if the nature of your locomotion is magic-based or technological. This data would be valuable if I require re-calibration of my sensor units for further monitoring of guests of your nature. Thank you.
> 
> _<she stands politely, her paws behind her curvy back as she awaits your reply patiently>_


“Magical all celestial dragons possess great magical potential”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “They went to the party room I saw the future I” *he sees my picture of Me sol and nebula In my hand* “I saw the destruction of all reality and I fought the leader then I absorb the power of the staff”


"Party room, got it."

Firuthi took a step in that direction.

"Yeah, the whole 'destruction of reality' thing is why I've gotta go down there.  It's about time they got to their places.  I also kinda want to check up on that duck... and when I called my combat robot friend back home, he's rather adamant on me trying to teach him something."

Firuthi's face turned into an expression of anger.

"But ONLY if he managed to put a more permanent end to Hydra.  The last thing I need is an AI at my level."


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Party room, got it."
> 
> Firuthi took a step in that direction.
> 
> ...


“Hm?”


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

“Yes that is the last thing you need.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Hm?”





Universe said:


> “Yes that is the last thing you need.”



"When I went to the infirmary to combat Hydra, there was a duck there.  Marius, I believe his name was?  Anyways, I handed him lenses so he could see my magic at work and asked him to help me coordinate the attack.  Alpha can tell you how that went, but just to summarize, we started getting Hydra on the ropes... and then Hydra threatened to kill Aurora's heart.  At which point the duck intervened and offered up his body as a vessel."

Firuthi shook his head.

"My robot friend reminded me that it wasn't just a sacrifice, it was a dupe.  The duck had something planned.  It's common with non-mage vs. mage situations where I am."

He sighed.

"Anyways, my robot friend has something of an agenda.  Magic's considered something of a hazard back home, so he's always pushing to get more beings to be able to perceive it.  Given the duck's been the first good flesh-and-blood handler I've had... the robot wants me to get the duck able to see magic without the lenses, even though I'm pretty sure the duck's not from my world at all."


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "When I went to the infirmary to combat Hydra, there was a duck there.  Marius, I believe his name was?  Anyways, I handed him lenses so he could see my magic at work and asked him to help me coordinate the attack.  Alpha can tell you how that went, but just to summarize, we started getting Hydra on the ropes... and then Hydra threatened to kill Aurora's heart.  At which point the duck intervened and offered up his body as a vessel."
> 
> Firuthi shook his head.
> 
> ...


“What am I then?” *I said following him*


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

“That explains the biomechanical energy I’ve been sensing”


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

*I nodded* “I like him already”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “What am I then?” *I said following him*





Universe said:


> “That explains the biomechanical energy I’ve been sensing”


"You, Universe, are family.  Remember?  I'm not referring to you as a handler because you weren't actively the one coordinating the way I went after Hydra.  As for Alpha... had Alpha been there from the start of the attack on Hydra, I admit I may have picked him as a handler.  Up until Marius, my previous experience with flesh-and-blood handlers.... well, I wind up working better alone.  AIs seem to understand my intentions in that realm better and help direct my energy.  As it was, Alpha was a spotter and assistant..."

Firuthi scratched at his face a bit.

"...and was about to provide direct support when Hydra pulled the cowardly stunt."


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You, Universe, are family.  Remember?  I'm not referring to you as a handler because you weren't actively the one coordinating the way I went after Hydra.  As for Alpha... had Alpha been there from the start of the attack on Hydra, I admit I may have picked him as a handler.  Up until Marius, my previous experience with flesh-and-blood handlers.... well, I wind up working better alone.  AIs seem to understand my intentions in that realm better and help direct my energy.  As it was, Alpha was a spotter and assistant..."
> 
> Firuthi scratched at his face a bit.
> 
> "...and was about to provide direct support when Hydra pulled the cowardly stunt."


“Oh”*I sighed still trying to figure out what my vision meant* “when I said you are a part of my family I meant it”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Mister Inkwell, is your offer to train us still open? If so the gym's that way. _<he points to his left to a hallway as the larger slug rabbits smiles eagerly at the thought of "training" the bunny, smashing his fists together loudly as the other bunnies snicker evily>_


I am willing to provide training for you, it will probably involve a lot less pain and experimentation. _Suddenly Ahrakas gets a faraway look in his eyes. _Yes, I finally detect her. _In a flash the Baron has teleported away and rematerializes elsewhere in the building. _Hello Arizona (@NightmareEyes) I have been looking forward to our meeting.


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I am willing to provide training for you, it will probably involve a lot less pain and experimentation. _Suddenly Ahrakas gets a faraway look in his eyes. _Yes, I finally detect her. _In a flash the Baron has teleported away and rematerializes elsewhere in the building. _Hello Arizona (@NightmareEyes) I have been looking forward to our meeting.


*I teleported there so I can tell him about my vision of me absorbing the staff’s power*


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

“Excuse me there’s something I need to tell you”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Excuse me there’s something I need to tell you”


_Ahrakas exerts his power to temporarily freeze time. _What sort of vision did you have?


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas exerts his power to temporarily freeze time. _What sort of vision did you have?


“I was fighting the leader of the convergence and I absorbed all of the power out of the staff”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I was fighting the leader of the convergence and I absorbed all of the power out of the staff”


Most intriguing, it may be a deception. These are powerful Temporal Lords we are dealing with. What more did the vision reveal?


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Most intriguing, it may be a deception. These are powerful Temporal Lords we are dealing with. What more did the vision reveal?


“The complete destruction of reality but I don’t think that’s true somethings messing with my powers and I don’t like it I’m a powerful celestial dragon”


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

*I suddenly had the vision again but this time it showed the true vision in which the convergence tried to force me to tell them where the staff was I refused*


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

“Oh another vision”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Oh another vision”


Is it Lord Apophis?


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Is it Lord Apophis?


“Yes who’s that?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes who’s that?”


The Serpent Lord. To some he is a demon to others a god.


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The Serpent Lord. To some he is a demon to others a god.


“Oh is that who that serpent was”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Oh is that who that serpent was”


Yes, he has quite the flair for the dramatic.


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, he has quite the flair for the dramatic.


“Does he have a deep voice?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Does he have a deep voice?”


Oh yes, is he doing his Lord of Darkness voice, it was always aggravating when he did it around me.


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Oh yes, is he doing his Lord of Darkness voice, it was always aggravating when he did it around me.


*I laughed*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I laughed*


Let me guess he is probably telling you that he can bring your family back to life?


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Let me guess he is probably telling you that he can bring your family back to life?


“If I tell him where the staff is”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “If I tell him where the staff is”


Yeah, I mean technically he *can *bring them back but reality will be plunged into pure chaos.


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yeah, I mean technically he *can *bring them back but reality will be plunged into pure chaos.


“I didn’t tell him”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I didn’t tell him”


Good. _I snap my fingers and time returns to normal. _It is quite exhausting to use my powers outside of my realm.


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Good. _I snap my fingers and time returns to normal. _It is quite exhausting to use my powers outside of my realm.


*I smiled*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You, Universe, are family.  Remember?  I'm not referring to you as a handler because you weren't actively the one coordinating the way I went after Hydra.  As for Alpha... had Alpha been there from the start of the attack on Hydra, I admit I may have picked him as a handler.  Up until Marius, my previous experience with flesh-and-blood handlers.... well, I wind up working better alone.  AIs seem to understand my intentions in that realm better and help direct my energy.  As it was, Alpha was a spotter and assistant..."
> 
> Firuthi scratched at his face a bit.
> 
> "...and was about to provide direct support when Hydra pulled the cowardly stunt."


Firuthi would continue on down to the party space.  He'd find the five otters, and Kurt was talking to a sixth one ( @Mono The Nickit ).

The creature who approached the scene was a bluish-green bipedal dragon-like being of a little over six feet.  No wings, a tail that had three jutting magenta fins, long ears that ran parallel to the two horns out of the back of his head, and several shorter horns that formed a sort of permastubble on his face.  He had on a pair of knee-length swim trousers and this also meant that anyone looking at his shirtless back could see a branching dark blue spot all over it.  Magic senses would reveal an aura of ones and zeroes around him as well.

"There you all are.  Kurt, who is this other otter?"

"He's someone I think is going to help in the coming defense, Dad."

"Maybe we should-"

"Manners, Dad."

"Oh, right.  I'm Firuthi, and I'm kind of the adoptive father of these five otters.  We were SUPPOSED to be just enjoying the pool at this party, but then the three of them-" he hinted at Pavlin, Fabiana, and Cooper "-showed up at my door so I had to go retrieve them... and after that was taken care of, someone brought an artifact in here.  We got roped into helping pick up the pieces."

"And one of the guests claims-"

"Don't blab about that until AFTER this is over, Pavlin.  Remember what he said."

"Yes, Dad."

"So, Kurt, how much have you told the other guy?"

While this conversation was going on, Fabiana was jabbing a finger at Cooper and making a few hand signals at him.  Cooper facepalmed.  Neither Kurt nor Firuthi noticed.

"First, Dad, address him as Akio and not just 'the other guy'.  Second, I gave him the summary, but that gold dragon zipped in and out again."

"You mean Universe?  Situation has him very much on edge, I'm not surprised.  Yeah, I'd give Kurt and the others a bit more time on your conversation, Akio, but I've got to get them set up for the incoming incident."


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

*I teleported back* “hey”


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi would continue on down to the party space.  He'd find the five otters, and Kurt was talking to a sixth one ( @Mono The Nickit ).
> 
> The creature who approached the scene was a bluish-green bipedal dragon-like being of a little over six feet.  No wings, a tail that had three jutting magenta fins, long ears that ran parallel to the two horns out of the back of his head, and several shorter horns that formed a sort of permastubble on his face.  He had on a pair of knee-length swim trousers and this also meant that anyone looking at his shirtless back could see a branching dark blue spot all over it.  Magic senses would reveal an aura of ones and zeroes around him as well.
> 
> ...


*I walked over* “Name’s Universe Celestial”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi would continue on down to the party space.  He'd find the five otters, and Kurt was talking to a sixth one ( @Mono The Nickit ).
> 
> The creature who approached the scene was a bluish-green bipedal dragon-like being of a little over six feet.  No wings, a tail that had three jutting magenta fins, long ears that ran parallel to the two horns out of the back of his head, and several shorter horns that formed a sort of permastubble on his face.  He had on a pair of knee-length swim trousers and this also meant that anyone looking at his shirtless back could see a branching dark blue spot all over it.  Magic senses would reveal an aura of ones and zeroes around him as well.
> 
> ...


_Despite seeing this large, tall dragon, the otter was once again left without the sense to understand as to what was going on. Surely, he meant by artifacts which would prove to be either important, or useful in stopping something. From what he heard in this situation, it sounds as if they are meant to be important in the sense, and they seemed to need his help, among others, to assist in locating them.

At least, that's what he gathered from this hasty meet.

Still, despite being at a lack of understanding, he kept pressing for more info, more curious as to what this artifact was, and why it was so important. Could it end the world? The universe and everything in it? Perhaps it held insurmountable power beyond satiable proportions? It was confusing to say the least, but the Dewott did what he could to try and follow this whole ordeal, regarding quite literally the random factor of it all.

"I....I see then. So if I gathered this right, do you need my help in finding the pieces to an artifact of the sorts? Scattered about, and you need my aid, among others, to find it? If so, where might be the locations of interest as to where I could search for them? And is there anything else I should know about this, or anything important revolving around this topic?," Akio questioned, wanting to make sure he had the full story before looking for this artifact.

However daunting the task, the Dewott was always up for it, even if some weren't ready to embrace such endeavors. Still, he needed just a tad bit more context, seeing as this all came as either a shocker, rushed statements, or quite vague wording.

Wouldn't be the first time this happened, and certainly not the last._


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _Despite seeing this large, tall dragon, the otter was once again left without the sense to understand as to what was going on. Surely, he meant by artifacts which would prove to be either important, or useful in stopping something. From what he heard in this situation, it sounds as if they are meant to be important in the sense, and they seemed to need his help, among others, to assist in locating them.
> 
> At least, that's what he gathered from this hasty meet.
> 
> ...


“Hey my name is Universe Celestial”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Hey my name is Universe Celestial”


_The Dewott gave a bow to the dragon, not knowing who he was fully, but still decided to be respectful. After all, such notions were prevalent, and key to making sure that the other person knew fully that you respected them, even if it were as simple as two strangers greeting one another.

However, it did stir question. Who exactly was this dragon, and why did the other dragon mention him? As to what relevance was this artifact truly, since he had an entire makeshift family looking for it? It must be of some importance, or it could be a vague overstatement of something ironically simplistic, though he cast such thoughts aside.

"_Greetings to you. I'm Akio," the otter said, sitting back up as he now waited for further explanation, from virtually anyone, who could explain this ordeal a bit more in depth. He still had questions, however none of which had any answers....yet.


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The Dewott gave a bow to the dragon, not knowing who he was fully, but still decided to be respectful. After all, such notions were prevalent, and key to making sure that the other person knew fully that you respected them, even if it were as simple as two strangers greeting one another.
> 
> However, it did stir question. Who exactly was this dragon, and why did the other dragon mention him? As to what relevance was this artifact truly, since he had an entire makeshift family looking for it? It must be of some importance, or it could be a vague overstatement of something ironically simplistic, though he cast such thoughts aside.
> 
> "_Greetings to you. I'm Akio," the otter said, sitting back up as he now waited for further explanation, from virtually anyone, who could explain this ordeal a bit more in depth. He still had questions, however none of which had any answers....yet.


“I am a celestial dragon I’ve existed before time began” *I said*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 27, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _Despite seeing this large, tall dragon, the otter was once again left without the sense to understand as to what was going on. Surely, he meant by artifacts which would prove to be either important, or useful in stopping something. From what he heard in this situation, it sounds as if they are meant to be important in the sense, and they seemed to need his help, among others, to assist in locating them.
> 
> At least, that's what he gathered from this hasty meet.
> 
> ...


"I... think I misexplained it.  The artifact's already been assembled.  Someone brought it to this place.  An earlier scuffle over it has brought the attention of beings who want to seize it to change reality.  Since the artifact can't really be destroyed, we have to defend it here."

"Speaking of which, Kurt, it's about time most of us got to our places in preparation for the defense."

"Mine's already here."

"Mine was the kitchen, right?"

"You want me to head to the beach?"

"And I think Kurt and I are supposed to go where you're headed, right, Dad?"

"Ah, you kids remember."

"Should we take Akio along?"

"Yeah, him and Universe both.  Say, Universe, aren't you supposed to be waiting for the big guy or something?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I... think I misexplained it.  The artifact's already been assembled.  Someone brought it to this place.  An earlier scuffle over it has brought the attention of beings who want to seize it to change reality.  Since the artifact can't really be destroyed, we have to defend it here."
> 
> "Speaking of which, Kurt, it's about time most of us got to our places in preparation for the defense."
> 
> ...


“I’ve been having visions of the future”


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

“Which big guy?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Which big guy?”


"Akharas was explaining stuff so fast that I couldn't follow all of it, and then Mambi threw in that second defense plan, so I'm not sure which one."

"Probably the guy weak to sunlight, since I'm going to be busy with the beach defense."

"....maybe, Pavlin.   Honestly, Universe, you can fill me in as we go."


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Akharas was explaining stuff so fast that I couldn't follow all of it, and then Mambi threw in that second defense plan, so I'm not sure which one."
> 
> "Probably the guy weak to sunlight, since I'm going to be busy with the beach defense."
> 
> "....maybe, Pavlin.   Honestly, Universe, you can fill me in as we go."


*I had come up with my own little secret plan which involved Alpha* “I don’t remember what the plan was”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I... think I misexplained it.  The artifact's already been assembled.  Someone brought it to this place.  An earlier scuffle over it has brought the attention of beings who want to seize it to change reality.  Since the artifact can't really be destroyed, we have to defend it here."
> 
> "Speaking of which, Kurt, it's about time most of us got to our places in preparation for the defense."
> 
> ...


_Now it made sense! After someone finally explained it to the fullest, the otter was now aware of what they were doing, and why they were doing such things. So, with proper context, it seems as if someone had assembled an artifact, brought it to this party, and now different unnamed beings want to seize it to change reality? And with that, they were organizing different people to help defend this, all while probably doing their best to not cause any sort of commotion or panic whatsoever.

That....was a lot to take in, especially once you really think about it. Still, Akio wasn't deterred in the slightest, since he always did enjoy a challenge. Though now, it stirred an even bigger question: who on earth was their adversary going to be? According to the information he was told, it sounds as if multiple beings, not just one, would want to seize it, and his ears caught onto something about someone being weak to sunlight?

Of course, people who would seek artifacts would not be pushovers, but he still would need to be ready, stay on his toes since he had no clue who he could be facing here. An overzealous tyrant from another planet? A bloodthirsty warlord from different dimensions? Perhaps an intergalactic threat than can disguise themselves in the skin of common-folk?_

"I understand. I'll tag along with your group then, stay prepared and such. I'll do my best alongside them to offer what I can," the Dewott said confidently, determined that he had what it took to hold his own, despite not knowing what he might face.

*Still, it was best to be ready, no matter the odds. If one were to doubt themselves, then the battle would already be lost.*


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

“*What was the plan?!*” *I said in a surprisingly deep voice* “I don’t remember what it was.”


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

“Who was I going with again?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “*What was the plan?!*” *I said in a surprisingly deep voice* “I don’t remember what it was.”


"I think the way it went, Akharas's plan involved setting some of us against specific lords, me in case of a specific enemy, Dad for someone who put up a lot of tech, and you for one of the really strong ones.  It also involved holding out for backup."

"Mambi's plan had me holding the beachfront, Cooper and Oriana holding the dance hall, and Fabiana and Dad up with the main fight.  He wanted you on the front lines as a heavy hitter.  He originally wanted Kurt to go with Fabiana and Dad, but-"

"Someone was very keen on me keeping the artifact away from the battlefield.  Either way, we're starting with Mambi's plan and switching to Akharas's if necessary.  I go with the artifact no matter what happens."

"Okay, I'm going to take my place at the kitchen."

"I'll hold things down here."

"I'm off to the beach area."

"Akio, you'll want to come with us."

Oriana and Pavlin headed off to take their places - Oriana to the kitchen, Pavlin to the beach.  Cooper headed towards the dance area.



Mono The Nickit said:


> _Of course, people who would seek artifacts would not be pushovers, but he still would need to be ready, stay on his toes since he had no clue who he could be facing here. An overzealous tyrant from another planet? A bloodthirsty warlord from different dimensions? Perhaps an intergalactic threat than can disguise themselves in the skin of common-folk?_
> 
> "I understand. I'll tag along with your group then, stay prepared and such. I'll do my best alongside them to offer what I can," the Dewott said confidently, determined that he had what it took to hold his own, despite not knowing what he might face.
> 
> *Still, it was best to be ready, no matter the odds. If one were to doubt themselves, then the battle would already be lost.*



Firuthi, Fabiana, and Kurt motioned for Akio to follow them.  "Come, we might want you to explain to Mambi what you can do, see where you'd fit in with all of this."


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

*I sighed* “once again I’m alone with nobody”


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

*I sighed frustrated* “let’s hope my training pays off”


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the physibunny pulls you into a big hug, and to your surprise you hear the voice of the bunny in your head softly cooing as you can hear her thinking about how much she loves your feathery embrace. You close your eyes and swear you can almost feel your own feathers against your chest as you start to hear her voice in your head again, thinking about how she wants to feel you forever, random images flashing of you and her in various environments on what seem like dates...>_



_<Marius immediately wrapped his wings around Aurora and held her tight.>_
"Thanks for bailing me out there. I'm glad you're okay." _<he whispered.>

<But it occurred to him that if these new visions weren't coming from Hydra, they were coming from...Aurora?  He would ask her in thought.
"Um, hey Aurora, I think I can see what you're thinking...are the things in our heads linked now?  I, uh, particularly like that fireplace idea...">_


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

*I came into the infirmary with a pounding headache* “ow my head”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 27, 2022)

_((Just for the sake of giving Mambi something to quote proper.))_

----------

Admittedly the open space of the dance floor gave Cooper some anxiety.  If they DID breach through here, he'd have to trust that they only relied on magic.  And as luck would have it, Fabiana had warned him he was starting to stink again.

SOMEone had done another powerful magic.  Had that dragon done another time freeze?  Well, someone had done it even if it wasn't the dragon.  Cooper realized the moment it had happened - and this time it didn't feel like pushing through magma.  It was a little more like pushing through warm gelatin.

The increase in his power was worryingly fast.  But then again, so was the advance of his enemies.  He'd get lessons if he made it out of this.

-----------

Pavlin took his time getting to the beach.  The sun power wasn't going to simply leak out of him any time soon.  No, he only knew how to release it on contact.  He wished he knew another method.

Maybe the power could be released by contact with the same surface?  Perhaps a metal rod?  No, he was going to be working with the raccoons and he was not comfortable trying to use it that way.  It'd have to be lighter... much lighter.

Maybe a pool noodle?  Nah, if he started up with the pooltoys he'd get distracted and never get around to getting to the beach.

He finally arrived on the beach.  Maybe there was driftwood?  It would likely be light enough.

------------

Oriana hurried through the dining area.  The scents were mixing and almost distracted her.  She hated to admit it, but out of the five otters, she knew she was easily the biggest eater.  She hadn't been one before Firuthi had thrown out that fridge - perhaps the stress of not being allowed to use her power, unlike Kurt, was getting to her.

She remembered there was something different about Firuthi's presence.  Had he finally stopped holding back?  She remembered the floating numbers in Firuthi's aura, an effect she had never seen out of him before.  Something big must have happened back at the infirmary.

Oriana tried not to think too hard about it as she made her way to the kitchen.  She'd ask after the defense.

----------

Fabiana, Kurt, and Firuthi started roaming, looking for where Mambi had gone to now.  They checked to make sure Akio was following.

"You'll have to forgive me if we wander a bit, Akio.  Mambi knows how to use portals, so he's sometimes as much all over the place as Universe is."

"Do we have any yarn?"

"Not funny, Fabiana."


----------



## Universe (Mar 27, 2022)

*I showed up severely injured golden blood was coming out of my snout*


----------



## NightmareEyes (Mar 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<with a shimmer, a portal opens as the cat emerges from it, getting your attention>_ 'Zona, good news, I just came from outside the infirmary, and it looks like Hydra isn't a problem anymore! Aurora and Marius tricked him into leaving her and going into him and then they locked him down to nothingness! So all you have to do is not kill the duck. Ok, got that? _<he chuckles and pokes your ribs gently>_ Just do not kill him, he duck must live. Got it? NO dead ducks! <_wink_> But yeah, Hydra's finally defeated! Rose and fell without causing any harm at all...sheesh, I wish it was that easy all the time your agents of destruction run amok in this place. <LOL>
> 
> Meanwhile, they tell me we're about to be attacked by something or other? In other words, it's Tuesday around here. <_he sighs deeply> _I just wanted a nice fun relaxing party and sure enough we get all this crap and now the guests are gonna die and..._anyway_, this is not your problem, sunshine. Keep an eye out though, this baron dude said they're some kind of time thing...though come to think of it, you probably know more about them than I do. Doesn't seem like a big deal to me really, but some creatures here are all in panic mode. Might want to have a weapon handy, but tell me, from *your *experience think we have to worry about this "convergence" thingie?


"YAaaaghh!!! Oh. There you are. Sorry. Musta had a relapse from th' thousand year old wine or somethin'." the hybrid said, rubbing at her forehead. "Y'said Hydra... came back? But he's dead again? Was this before or after th- wait, didja say the _convergence!?_"

Panic flashed through Arizona's eyes for a split second before she managed to get herself under control.

"Ummm... no! No, not at all! There's nothin' t' worry about! That convergence thingy is just... well, it's nothing to worry about of course! Nothin' I can't handle, anyways. Nothin' t' worry about! Though ummm... quick side note... have ya noticed anything... strange goin' on with any of the other guests? Or like... some weird shimmering in th' air? It's fine if you have, of course, and it is certainly nothin' t' worry about! I'm just... curious, is all."


Baron Tredegar said:


> I am willing to provide training for you, it will probably involve a lot less pain and experimentation. _Suddenly Ahrakas gets a faraway look in his eyes. _Yes, I finally detect her. _In a flash the Baron has teleported away and rematerializes elsewhere in the building. _Hello Arizona (@NightmareEyes) I have been looking forward to our meeting.


"WAAAAA- HEY!"

The hybrid quickly stumbles back, fumbling for her pouch and bringing out a shimmering white energy sword, brandishing it at the Baron.

"Oh. It's you." The hybrid says, eyes narrowing. She does not lower the sword. "You types really need some sorta warnin' b'fore ya suddenly materialize in front'a someone. Us normal mortals ain't really expectin' people t' pop straight outta th' air in front of us, yeah? But enough about me. What do you want, _Baron?_"

Arizona's brown eyes bore straight into Ahrakas'. Two surprisingly long canines that... had they been there before? Regardless, they're dripping with quite a bit of saliva as she bares them. Or... is that saliva?


Mambi said:


> _<the unicorn smiles and places her paw on your shoulder as she presses a red button on the console> _Are you certain? I mean, I understand the need and all but you go at your own pace. If you're ready, then we do it. I'll go with you to help ease any awkwardness. Miss Aurora, where are the raccoons now?
> 
> _<the shimmering transparant form of Aurora appears and addresses the unicorn politely>_ Greetings. Kal and the rest of his family are currently on the beach outside my structure on the north face, in preparation to defend against the "convergence" assault currently expected to occur in the next few hours.
> 
> ...


"Being attacked?" As Nightmare finds herself suddenly moved to the beach, suddenly face to face with the raccoons whose family member she'd severely injured in an act of jealousy, she found herself wishing she were somewhere, anywhere else.

"You know what... that sounds quite serious, actually. Perhaps I should help with that instead." the cat says, plastering a nervous smile on her face as she glances back at the raccoon family. Was... was that Kal over there?

She quickly jerked away.

"Yeah. Yeah. Let's do that."

But as she looks up into the Unicorn's eyes, she sighs.

"No, no. You're right. I can't run away from this. I... _won't _run away from this." she hisses, determined. "Alright, here goes nothing."

Sucking in a deep breath, the cat makes her way over to the raccoon family, wondering how best to approach.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat just gives the newcomer rabbit a glaring side-eye. It was *his* fault we're even in this situation, and the bunnies he employs are happy and have been for generations. He watches the exchange between the duck and the holonurse, and sees the display coding shifting as the holonurse waves her paw. As the duck enters the machine, the cat just smiles a knowing smile, reading from the coding what the holonurse is planning and relaxing totally> _
> 
> Hahaha, they got him good! See there? He thinks he's taking over, but they're going to trap him as soon as he moves into the duck's transmitter! Smart thinking Aurora, I see how she changes those few variables on the receiver's plans. Ok they're going to be fine, I know the danger's over. Remind me to check in on Marius later on to make sure but I'm sure they'll be fine now. Ha, and to think I was worried about them. Hydra isn't as smart as he seems...even *with* insane scientists inadvertently helping him out! _<he growls at you a moment, then sighs and go to turn off the display>
> 
> ...



Inkwell furrowed his brow as he watched Mami disappear, glancing back behind them as they walked. Oh yes, there would be much more discussion to be had! He wasn't through with the furball! Not by a longshot...

Inkwell practically forgot about the duck. Never the less! He shouldn't lose sight of any goal, even if one might be more mundane than the other. Each should be engage with the same volume of tact, and professionalism!



Mambi said:


> _<the burnt bunny just shakes his head, images of the poor physibunny being hurt becasue of him traumatizing him more than before>_ No, I-I'd rather learn to control this more if I could. I don't want anyone else to get hurt because of me...and maybe I can even help defend us if we're attacked again? Master Mambi would really appreciate that and maybe even forgive me for what I've done lately?



"That's the spirit!" Inkwell smiled widely. "You know with power comes responsibility! The only ones to properly use such power are only the most disciplined and focused! Even then, those skills take time and effort to instill and uphold. But with the proper training and regimen, with skilled teachers and coaches, you two will be the most effective combatants in this entire facility! Visitors or inhabitants..."

The devious grin returned as he tapped the fingers of his paws together and narrowed his eyes.



Mambi said:


> Mister Inkwell, is your offer to train us still open? If so the gym's that way. _<he points to his left to a hallway as the larger slug rabbits smiles eagerly at the thought of "training" the bunny, smashing his fists together loudly as the other bunnies snicker evily>_



He perked up when the bunnies seemed... well, actually eager to continue their somewhat clandestine activities. Inkwell beamed with delight, ears shooting straight up as he hurried forward.

"Yes! Why of course it is! My apologies for the interruption, entirely my fault. I'll have my cadre meat us there. We'll have Lucien train with Chruck for their physical aptitude, and... Pierre! You will train with Sven." He concluded. "Perhaps simply possessing your power and displaying it in front of... yes! It's perfect!" 

"Pierre! Would you kindly take us to the gym?"


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I think the way it went, Akharas's plan involved setting some of us against specific lords, me in case of a specific enemy, Dad for someone who put up a lot of tech, and you for one of the really strong ones.  It also involved holding out for backup."
> 
> "Mambi's plan had me holding the beachfront, Cooper and Oriana holding the dance hall, and Fabiana and Dad up with the main fight.  He wanted you on the front lines as a heavy hitter.  He originally wanted Kurt to go with Fabiana and Dad, but-"
> 
> ...


_Finally, with the bout of context that he had received heretofore, the otter was now prepared to embark on whatever tedious or remedial task that they would have, seeing as he knew what he was fighting for now. More so like a defensive point, probably and most likely would serve as a choke point, an area as to where he could cut the enemies off, and leave the more capable fighters to finish off the riffraff. At least, that's what the Dewott thought of.

He was simply just an otter, one who was skilled with the blade. With all this talk of ultra powerful being and godly, potentially omnipotent beings of vast destructive capabilities, it made Akio worry. Would his steel be any match for such a foe? Well, it didn't matter, seeing as he would at least do his best, even if such a thing mean laying down his life for it._

"Alright, I'm on my way then," the otter said, making sure to follow along with the other otters, ready for anything.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 28, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> "WAAAAA- HEY!"
> 
> The hybrid quickly stumbles back, fumbling for her pouch and bringing out a shimmering white energy sword, brandishing it at the Baron.
> 
> ...


As Mambi has already told you the Convergence is coming and they are after the Staff of Lanren. I need to know where your loyalties lie. I can not have any loose ends popping up during the fight, Lord Apophis himself is coming to claim the staff.


----------



## Universe (Mar 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> As Mambi has already told you the Convergence is coming and they are after the Staff of Lanren. I need to know where your loyalties lie. I can not have any loose ends popping up during the fight, Lord Apophis himself is coming to claim the staff.


*I came in my snout bleeding as I had psychic feedback and it caused a serious aneurysm* “Ow ohhh my poor brain it hurts so bad”


----------



## Universe (Mar 28, 2022)

“I’ve never experienced this before”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I came in my snout bleeding as I had psychic feedback and it caused a serious aneurysm* “Ow ohhh my poor brain it hurts so bad”


_Tosses you a pill. _Here these help with recovering from psychic attacks.


----------



## Universe (Mar 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Tosses you a pill. _Here these help with recovering from psychic attacks.


*I took it* “thanks”


----------



## Universe (Mar 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I took it* “thanks”


*I tried to look into the future*


----------



## NightmareEyes (Mar 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> As Mambi has already told you the Convergence is coming and they are after the Staff of Lanren. I need to know where your loyalties lie. I can not have any loose ends popping up during the fight, Lord Apophis himself is coming to claim the staff.


"I won't try and stop ya, if that's what yer wonderin'. Enemy of my enemy is my friend an' all that." Arizona reluctantly put her sword away, her fangs still slick with venom. "Too much on th' line fer that, at this point. But you had _better not _turn around an' straight up try an' arressssst me _again _after all thissss is said an' _done!"_

The hybrid stares dead at the Baron, hard anger seething beneath her normally soft brown eyes.

"Trussst me when I say that I am _ssssick _and tired of dealin' with yer kind. Just... leave me alone an' I'll do the same t' you. Shouldn't be too hard fer _yer lordship. _Ya haven't exactly shown th' slightest bit'a care fer me in the past, so why should ya start carin' now?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 28, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> "I won't try and stop ya, if that's what yer wonderin'. Enemy of my enemy is my friend an' all that." Arizona reluctantly put her sword away, her fangs still slick with venom. "Too much on th' line fer that, at this point. But you had _better not _turn around an' straight up try an' arressssst me _again _after all thissss is said an' _done!"_
> 
> The hybrid stares dead at the Baron, hard anger seething beneath her normally soft brown eyes.
> 
> "Trussst me when I say that I am _ssssick _and tired of dealin' with yer kind. Just... leave me alone an' I'll do the same t' you. Shouldn't be too hard fer _yer lordship. _Ya haven't exactly shown th' slightest bit'a care fer me in the past, so why should ya start carin' now?"


“SHUT UP I’M TRYING TO FOCUS” *I snapped at the two of them sick and tired of the arguing*


----------



## Universe (Mar 28, 2022)

*This was the first time I’ve actually snapped at someone*


----------



## Universe (Mar 28, 2022)

* truth is I was trying to focus*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 28, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> "I won't try and stop ya, if that's what yer wonderin'. Enemy of my enemy is my friend an' all that." Arizona reluctantly put her sword away, her fangs still slick with venom. "Too much on th' line fer that, at this point. But you had _better not _turn around an' straight up try an' arressssst me _again _after all thissss is said an' _done!"_
> 
> The hybrid stares dead at the Baron, hard anger seething beneath her normally soft brown eyes.
> 
> "Trussst me when I say that I am _ssssick _and tired of dealin' with yer kind. Just... leave me alone an' I'll do the same t' you. Shouldn't be too hard fer _yer lordship. _Ya haven't exactly shown th' slightest bit'a care fer me in the past, so why should ya start carin' now?"


We are dealing with things above both of us. The reincarnations of the Architects are here, they are the nice family of otters you may have seen wandering about. Please keep the one named Kurt safe and away from the fighting and Lord Apophis. I beg you they cant be allowed to meet.


----------



## Universe (Mar 28, 2022)

*I rolled my eyes*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We are dealing with things above both of us. The reincarnations of the Architects are here, they are the nice family of otters you may have seen wandering about. Please keep the one named Kurt safe and away from the fighting and Lord Apophis. I beg you they cant be allowed to meet.



"Uhm, ha, excuse me, sorry to trouble you two," One of Inkwell's slug rabbits tapped Ahrakis' arm, being too short to reach his shoulders, the fellow wearing some kind of skin tight rubber uniform, minus the mask, showing off his oily dripping black skin and glowing alien almond shaped eyes. 

"You two seem terribly busy, but have either of you by chance seen a bunch of fellows with spears and dresses walking around? Call themselves the Arco-nautics? I think they're pilots or engineers of some sort. If that helps." He tapped his fingers apologetically as he looked up awaiting an answer.


----------



## Universe (Mar 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Uhm, ha, excuse me, sorry to trouble you two," One of Inkwell's slug rabbits tapped Ahrakis' arm, being too short to reach his shoulders, the fellow wearing some kind of skin tight rubber uniform, minus the mask, showing off his oily dripping black skin and glowing alien almond shaped eyes.
> 
> "You two seem terribly busy, but have either of you by chance seen a bunch of fellows with spears and dresses walking around? Call themselves the Arco-nautics? I think they're pilots or engineers of some sort. If that helps." He tapped his fingers apologetically as he looked up awaiting an answer.


*I was trying to meditate on the future*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Uhm, ha, excuse me, sorry to trouble you two," One of Inkwell's slug rabbits tapped Ahrakis' arm, being too short to reach his shoulders, the fellow wearing some kind of skin tight rubber uniform, minus the mask, showing off his oily dripping black skin and glowing alien almond shaped eyes.
> 
> "You two seem terribly busy, but have either of you by chance seen a bunch of fellows with spears and dresses walking around? Call themselves the Arco-nautics? I think they're pilots or engineers of some sort. If that helps." He tapped his fingers apologetically as he looked up awaiting an answer.


Wow, you are adorable. How much would it cost for me to bribe you to work for me? My manor has a breakfast buffet every day!


----------



## Universe (Mar 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Wow, you are adorable. How much would it cost for me to bribe you to work for me? My manor has a breakfast buffet every day!


*I was getting annoyed*


----------



## Universe (Mar 29, 2022)

“Can a guy focus around here?”


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Wow, you are adorable. How much would it cost for me to bribe you to work for me? My manor has a breakfast buffet every day!



"A breakfast buffet!? Does it have real cream gravy, or just that premade stuff you find at hotels? Err- doesn't matter!" He shook his head to rid himself, then put a fist to his chest. "I am loyal to my family and lineage without exception! Though, we do contract out to others... if you require unique solutions to challenging problems. Chaos at every corner! That's out motto."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Can a guy focus around here?”


It helps to concentrate when you go into The Thinker pose.


----------



## Universe (Mar 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> It helps to concentrate when you go into The Thinker pose.


“Fine I’m open to suggestions” *I was in the thinker pose which they had based that pose after humans started imitating me*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "A breakfast buffet!? Does it have real cream gravy, or just that premade stuff you find at hotels? Err- doesn't matter!" He shook his head to rid himself, then put a fist to his chest. "I am loyal to my family and lineage without exception! Though, we do contract out to others... if you require unique solutions to challenging problems. Chaos at every corner! That's out motto."


Yes it has real cream gravy, we also have a brunch buffet, a second breakfast buffet, lunch buffet, tea time buffet, dinner buffet, and post-dinner buffet! Working for a Temporal Lord has perks! If you want chaos I can take you to Pompeii and the Titanic!


----------



## Universe (Mar 29, 2022)

*I could see us winning the fight but with a terrible cost my body finally being destroyed I looked horrified*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I could see us winning the fight but with a terrible cost my body finally being destroyed I looked horrified*


That might still be Apophis messing around in your head.


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Fine I’m open to suggestions” *I was in the thinker pose which they had based that pose after humans started imitating me*


"Oh... sorry..." the rabbit whispered.



Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes it has real cream gravy, we also have a brunch buffet, a second breakfast buffet, lunch buffet, tea time buffet, dinner buffet, and post-dinner buffet! Working for a Temporal Lord has perks! If you want chaos I can take you to Pompeii and the Titanic!



"Hmmm... buffets..." The his stomach growled along with him, but he spoke in a quieter tone so as not to upset the dragon too much. "Ah, but I must decline. Tartarus is my home and my love. Plenty of chaos there, but I do sincerely appreciate the offer good sir."

"Oh- err, should I leave you lads to your tactical planning? I don't mean to be a bother."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh... sorry..." the rabbit whispered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure? perhaps I can take you back in time and let you rule over Tartarus in the primordial days of its creation! A temporal paradox may occur in which you turn out to be the progenitor of your family line! _Ahrakas grins charismatically at the rabbit. _


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You sure? perhaps I can take you back in time and let you rule over Tartarus in the primordial days of its creation! A temporal paradox may occur in which you turn out to be the progenitor of your family line! _Ahrakas grins charismatically at the rabbit. _



"Haha!" He laughed jovially at the suggestion. "Well, I'd rather not be around when Ouroboros eats itself and the destroyer shatters his insides. Either way, my family isn't from Tartarus natively. We're spread out among many universes, some would say scattered to the wind! But that's intentional, so no need for sympathies."

The rabbit stares up at Ahrakas as he projected his most sociable and award winning smile. "Hey uh... are you okay?! You look like you're having a stroke!"


----------



## Mambi (Mar 29, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius immediately wrapped his wings around Aurora and held her tight.>_
> "Thanks for bailing me out there. I'm glad you're okay." _<he whispered.>
> 
> <But it occurred to him that if these new visions weren't coming from Hydra, they were coming from...Aurora?  He would ask her in thought.
> "Um, hey Aurora, I think I can see what you're thinking...are the things in our heads linked now?  I, uh, particularly like that fireplace idea...">_


_
<the physibunny recoils slightly in surprise as she looks over at you in awe. You can hear her in your head wondering how she heard you as the holonurse comes over looking at you both concerned. She turns to address the avatar as you envision the fireplace with a smile_> Rora, are you ok? I am detecting a slight crosstalk in the transmitter input/output modules in segments 6AF through 8D4, however Hydra appears to be completely contained and isolated. Are you still detecting him?
_
<the physibunny looks back and with a slight grin replies>_ Negative, I appear to be currently linked on a surface cortical level with...Marius! During his transfer into the new transmitter, Hydra must have left this connection open before he was isolated. Marius, may I test something?

_<she reaches over and taking her paw, gently rubs your crest feathers. As she closes her eyes and coos, she stops and gazes at you with amazement. She then takes her own paw and rubs her ears, just as you feel the faint sensation of a furry paw gliding across your head. She smiles widely and turns back to the holonurse> _

We appear to have a slight linkage along the tactile sensors as well. It is most interesting! I would like to link back to core now that Hydra is not inside me, but I do not believe that I should synchronize with you at this time until we determine what to do with this accidental linkage. <_she turns to address you>_ Total sensory input from my primary structure may be overwhelming to you, while I can filter it out through experience, but if you wish to attempt to see things how I do, I am willing for a short time. 

Otherwise, what do you wish to do about...this? _<as she points to her neck, you see random flashes of you and her sitting by fireplaces in warmth, as well as flashes of your previous dances and garden times and one of you getting the device removed with her looking on sadly. She recoils slightly as she catches a memory flash from you of Hydra taunting you in the cyberspace and you feel her fear of you being hurt as you can feel her trying and succeeding in focusing past that. Realizing that you can hear her thoughts, she blushes and turns away a moment as you hear her before she even speaks>_

I'm sorry, I could not help myself, It was scary for him to return again...emotions are still new to me. I did not mean to disturb or hurt you, and I am grateful for all you did for me as well! If you did not risk yourself to get him out of me, I do not know what I would have done. Thank you as well, my dear Marius!


----------



## Universe (Mar 29, 2022)

*I teleported into the infirmary sadly*


----------



## Universe (Mar 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> That might still be Apophis messing around in your head.


“Celestial dragons are immune to that whoever is in my head GET OUT”


----------



## Universe (Mar 29, 2022)

*I was wondering why was this happening to me*


----------



## NightmareEyes (Mar 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We are dealing with things above both of us. The reincarnations of the Architects are here, they are the nice family of otters you may have seen wandering about. Please keep the one named Kurt safe and away from the fighting and Lord Apophis. I beg you they cant be allowed to meet.


"Architects too? Exactly how much did I miss!?" the hybrid mutters to herself. "Sure. I'll keep an eye out fer them, ah guess. Though I must say I am surprised that you would trust me with such a task, given my track record for similar missions. They do call me th' 'Black Cat' fer a reason, you realize." Arizona grumbles.


Silverthunder said:


> "Uhm, ha, excuse me, sorry to trouble you two," One of Inkwell's slug rabbits tapped Ahrakis' arm, being too short to reach his shoulders, the fellow wearing some kind of skin tight rubber uniform, minus the mask, showing off his oily dripping black skin and glowing alien almond shaped eyes.
> 
> "You two seem terribly busy, but have either of you by chance seen a bunch of fellows with spears and dresses walking around? Call themselves the Arco-nautics? I think they're pilots or engineers of some sort. If that helps." He tapped his fingers apologetically as he looked up awaiting an answer.


Arizona stares blankly at the rabbit for a solid minute or two, as though struggling to process the words coming out of their mouth.

"Sure. Why not. That may as well happen. No. I haven't seen anyone that matches th' description. In fact, I haven't seen much'a anythin' fer the past hour or two. Sorry. I don't even know what an Arco-naut is. Is it anythin' like an Argonaut? If so, I may be able t' help ya."



Universe said:


> “SHUT UP I’M TRYING TO FOCUS” *I snapped at the two of them sick and tired of the arguing*


The hybrid turns to the dragon, eye raised as she does a quick once-over.

"Nice to meet you too." She remarks dryly. "And you are?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 29, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Architects too? Exactly how much did I miss!?" the hybrid mutters to herself. "Sure. I'll keep an eye out fer them, ah guess. Though I must say I am surprised that you would trust me with such a task, given my track record for similar missions. They do call me th' 'Black Cat' fer a reason, you realize." Arizona grumbles.
> 
> Arizona stares blankly at the rabbit for a solid minute or two, as though struggling to process the words coming out of their mouth.
> 
> ...


“Universe Celestial I’m a celestial dragon older than time itself” *I took a deep breath*


----------



## Universe (Mar 29, 2022)

“Sorry about that.”


----------



## Universe (Mar 29, 2022)

“I didn’t mean to yell at you”


----------



## Mambi (Mar 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell furrowed his brow as he watched Mami disappear, glancing back behind them as they walked. Oh yes, there would be much more discussion to be had! He wasn't through with the furball! Not by a longshot...
> 
> Inkwell practically forgot about the duck. Never the less! He shouldn't lose sight of any goal, even if one might be more mundane than the other. Each should be engage with the same volume of tact, and professionalism!
> 
> ...



_<the 2 bunnies looked at each other in fear and concern as they shuddered a moment, still leading the way regardless....>_



Silverthunder said:


> He perked up when the bunnies seemed... well, actually eager to continue their somewhat clandestine activities. Inkwell beamed with delight, ears shooting straight up as he hurried forward.
> 
> "Yes! Why of course it is! My apologies for the interruption, entirely my fault. I'll have my cadre meat us there. We'll have Lucien train with Chruck for their physical aptitude, and... Pierre! You will train with Sven." He concluded. "Perhaps simply possessing your power and displaying it in front of... yes! It's perfect!"
> 
> "Pierre! Would you kindly take us to the gym?"



W-why of course, this way good sir. Unlike _some_ bunnies I look forward to seeing the results of your training <_he glances at Lucien who sticks his toungue out mockingly>_ Our gymnasium has the finest of technology available, so you should have all the room and resources you need. Please, come this way and let me show you our gymnasium!
_
<as the bunnies lead you down the hall, to the right you see a room with a barbell symbol over the roof. As you enter, you see a large room with various padding on the floor, and a bunch of amber lights and towels along the inside wall. On the right you see a series of bars hovering in the air with the ends glowing green, and a console seemingly for adjusting the density and gravity settings based on the pictures and dials. You see a tiger laying on his back with a glowing collar on doing sit-ups with great effort while another sits on his feet holding a small console encouraging him. Against the far wall, you see the curvy holobunny from before dressed in a even skimpier leotard, leading a bunch of skunks and foxes in a yoga-style routine. Off to the left there is a clearing with a mirrored wall and several padded sticks and ropes. The bunnies nod and point to that spot with a nervous smile> _

There, I think we can work with that area without disturbing anyone too much, sir. Where should we begin?


----------



## Universe (Mar 29, 2022)

*I was more disciplined than that*


----------



## Universe (Mar 29, 2022)

*I went to the gym to focus*


----------



## Mambi (Mar 29, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> "YAaaaghh!!! Oh. There you are. Sorry. Musta had a relapse from th' thousand year old wine or somethin'." the hybrid said, rubbing at her forehead. "Y'said Hydra... came back? But he's dead again? Was this before or after th- wait, didja say the _convergence!?_"
> 
> Panic flashed through Arizona's eyes for a split second before she managed to get herself under control.
> 
> "Ummm... no! No, not at all! There's nothin' t' worry about! That convergence thingy is just... well, it's nothing to worry about of course! Nothin' I can't handle, anyways. Nothin' t' worry about! Though ummm... quick side note... have ya noticed anything... strange goin' on with any of the other guests? Or like... some weird shimmering in th' air? It's fine if you have, of course, and it is certainly nothin' t' worry about! I'm just... curious, is all."



_<the cat blinks twice and laughs>_. Notice anything strange...around _here? Seriously???_ This place is nothing *but* strange, and shimmering happens all the time with Aurora and me. Still tho;ugh, if anything not accounted for, I'll let you know right away. Still though, you and this baron dude seem nervous, but we've been through so much, I;m sure we can handle it. You 2 seem to go back pretty far and...



NightmareEyes said:


> "WAAAAA- HEY!"
> 
> The hybrid quickly stumbles back, fumbling for her pouch and bringing out a shimmering white energy sword, brandishing it at the Baron.
> 
> ...



_<the cat recoils at the arrival of the baron> _Ok...I'll just leave you 2 to work out your stuff then..._<he slowly slinks into the background and watches the confrontation...>_




NightmareEyes said:


> "Being attacked?" As Nightmare finds herself suddenly moved to the beach, suddenly face to face with the raccoons whose family member she'd severely injured in an act of jealousy, she found herself wishing she were somewhere, anywhere else.
> 
> "You know what... that sounds quite serious, actually. Perhaps I should help with that instead." the cat says, plastering a nervous smile on her face as she glances back at the raccoon family. Was... was that Kal over there?
> 
> ...


_
<as the raccoons continue their practicing in preparation for this unknown threat, one of the little ones sees you standing off in the distance with the unicorn and lets out an ear-piercing squeal. The others turn and instantly wave their glowing hands, forming a series of water-barriers in front of them as they move defensively to protect the larger one. As Natasha tries to wave her hoof to reassure them you're no harm, the smallest one calls out nervously> _

You, please stay back, we know of your mind tricks!!! Natasha, I'm sorry but she might have gotten to you too! What do you want with Kal? Please don't hurt our brother again, we were so scared! I warn you, we're ready this time so don't try anything funny! _<you see the water form a series of liquidy-spikes and basic tendrils as the small raccoons glare at you suspiciously> _


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 29, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> "Architects too? Exactly how much did I miss!?" the hybrid mutters to herself. "Sure. I'll keep an eye out fer them, ah guess. Though I must say I am surprised that you would trust me with such a task, given my track record for similar missions. They do call me th' 'Black Cat' fer a reason, you realize." Arizona grumbles.
> 
> Arizona stares blankly at the rabbit for a solid minute or two, as though struggling to process the words coming out of their mouth.
> 
> ...


Oh he is talking about the Argonauts, I brought them with me as part of my personal entourage along with Perseus, Archimedes, and Cardinal Lopez de Cristobal of the Spanish Inquisition. Let us go down and I can introduce you to the Architects, the one I want you to protect, Kurt, is the reincarnation of Loki. We can not let the creators of the next reality be harmed. It seems like soon you will be able to vent your anger at some Temporal Lords at last.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 29, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the physibunny recoils slightly in surprise as she looks over at you in awe. You can hear her in your head wondering how she heard you as the holonurse comes over looking at you both concerned. She turns to address the avatar as you envision the fireplace with a smile_> Rora, are you ok? I am detecting a slight crosstalk in the transmitter input/output modules in segments 6AF through 8D4, however Hydra appears to be completely contained and isolated. Are you still detecting him?
> 
> _<the physibunny looks back and with a slight grin replies>_ Negative, I appear to be currently linked on a surface cortical level with...Marius! During his transfer into the new transmitter, Hydra must have left this connection open before he was isolated. Marius, may I test something?
> 
> ...



"Anytime!" _<As much as Marius was amused by sharing a link, the memory of the taunt did bring up a question he was reluctant to ask.>_
"This is probably silly, but I figured I'd just ask...Hydra said something about you wanting to...break up?  I mean, he was just trying to provoke me...right?"

_<Marius noted 'Rora's sad expression and tried not to panic. Even the holobunny was shocked and had to listen in.>_
As much as you are concerned with my safety, I am concerned with yours.  I really enjoy having this physical body to interact with the world...and you...in all new ways.  But if my physical avatar should cease to function, I will continue to exist in my core as I have for centuries.  If *you're* body were to cease functioning...

"'Rora, I know the risks.  I regret nothing and I'd do it all again in a heartbeat!"  

As you may know, my morality programming has limitations.  As much as I do not want to discontinue our relationship, I struggle with your willingness to potentially sacrifice your life given the frequency and intensity of the risks that endanger your life.  It's nearing a conflict with the limitations.

And severing the relationship would save you from the risks. _<Aurora finished out loud.>_

"Okay.  Okay.  So if you don't really want to break up and I don't want to break up, then let's get Mambi to maybe scale back the limitations a little."

I am not certain he will approve of that course of action. _<The bunnies said in unison.>_

"I'll convince him."  _<Marius said with confidence.>

<'Rora leaned in and gave Marius a hug and he hugged her back.>_

"You know what we should do?"  _<'Rora looked with curiosity, not wanting to intrude by tapping his thoughts.  The holobunny walked over, wanting to know as well.>_

"Let's send all the guests home and make the staff take a week-long vacation, so it's just the two of us.  Then we'll lock the doors, turn off the lights, and find one of those fireplaces.  We'll make some hot chocolate with the little marshmallows in it and we'll cuddle up and then...you can tell me embarrassing stories about Mambi."

_<The three shared a giggle and Marius could sense 'Rora's relief.>_

I do feel better.  But what shall we do about the new link?

"Hm... It's pretty wild, but I don't know if I want to tempt fate.  Should probably take mine out."


----------



## Universe (Mar 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Oh he is talking about the Argonauts, I brought them with me as part of my personal entourage along with Perseus, Archimedes, and Cardinal Lopez de Cristobal of the Spanish Inquisition. Let us go down and I can introduce you to the Architects, the one I want you to protect, Kurt, is the reincarnation of Loki. We can not let the creators of the next reality be harmed. It seems like soon you will be able to vent your anger at some Temporal Lords at last.


*I teleported in* “Oh what is happening to me?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I teleported in* “Oh what is happening to me?”


It might be best to sever your spiritual connections until the battle is over. The Convergence is probably getting closer.


----------



## Universe (Mar 29, 2022)

*I cut myself off from the celestial gods*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Admittedly the open space of the dance floor gave Cooper some anxiety. If they DID breach through here, he'd have to trust that they only relied on magic. And as luck would have it, Fabiana had warned him he was starting to stink again.
> 
> SOMEone had done another powerful magic. Had that dragon done another time freeze? Well, someone had done it even if it wasn't the dragon. Cooper realized the moment it had happened - and this time it didn't feel like pushing through magma. It was a little more like pushing through warm gelatin.
> 
> The increase in his power was worryingly fast. But then again, so was the advance of his enemies. He'd get lessons if he made it out of this.


Cooper surveyed the dance floor.  He noticed that a few of the dancers backed off from his stench, but most of them didn't even seem to notice it.

To be fair, the stench was specifically anti-magic.  It would have smelled a lot stronger to anyone who has that kind of sense.  Hopefully the lighting and the music weren't magically-powered.  That would spell a problem for what he had in mind if either of them were.

He sought out a source of the music.  A DJ, perhaps?  Or was this controlled elsewhere?  He had an idea when the party crashers hit, but he needed control of the sound and lights.

This would be a night to remember, for sure.

------


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin took his time getting to the beach. The sun power wasn't going to simply leak out of him any time soon. No, he only knew how to release it on contact. He wished he knew another method.
> 
> Maybe the power could be released by contact with the same surface? Perhaps a metal rod? No, he was going to be working with the raccoons and he was not comfortable trying to use it that way. It'd have to be lighter... much lighter.
> 
> ...


Pavlin wasn't sure why, but the beach was cleaner than he expected.  Whoever was taking care of it did a good job of preventing litter from accumulating.  Unfortunately, it didn't leave him with a whole lot of potential objects through which he could channel anything.

He surveyed his options.  He could go back and find something like a jump rope or loose cord, but that risked getting him out of position.  He could try channeling through the water or the sand, but the water risked dispersing the power and he sensed that the sand would take a lot more effort to conduct.  Or-

....wait... who was that by the water?  Raccoons?  And they were all tensed up over something.  Were those.... water walls and... SPIKES?  Wait... were those the raccoons he'd seen at the pool?  And there were others there too.  He thought he recognized one at this distance... but who was the other one?

The bright orange-and-yellow otter approached.

-------



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oriana hurried through the dining area. The scents were mixing and almost distracted her. She hated to admit it, but out of the five otters, she knew she was easily the biggest eater. She hadn't been one before Firuthi had thrown out that fridge - perhaps the stress of not being allowed to use her power, unlike Kurt, was getting to her.
> 
> She remembered there was something different about Firuthi's presence. Had he finally stopped holding back? She remembered the floating numbers in Firuthi's aura, an effect she had never seen out of him before. Something big must have happened back at the infirmary.
> 
> Oriana tried not to think too hard about it as she made her way to the kitchen. She'd ask after the defense.


Oriana tried her best to sneak around the kitchen.  Unfortunately, she was a bit bigger around than the other otters, so sneaking around proved a bit of a problem.

She made it to one of the ice machines.  Her short height made reaching it difficult, and just as she got close, someone grabbed her shoulder.

"Eeek!"

Oriana spun around.  Was it a bunny?  A mouse with longer ears and a shorter face?  Or some kind of hybrid?  She was a bit too stressed to tell.

"Wait, wait, I can explain!  Mambi wanted me to come down here!"

-------



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Fabiana, Kurt, and Firuthi started roaming, looking for where Mambi had gone to now. They checked to make sure Akio was following.
> 
> "You'll have to forgive me if we wander a bit, Akio. Mambi knows how to use portals, so he's sometimes as much all over the place as Universe is."
> 
> ...





Mono The Nickit said:


> _Finally, with the bout of context that he had received heretofore, the otter was now prepared to embark on whatever tedious or remedial task that they would have, seeing as he knew what he was fighting for now. More so like a defensive point, probably and most likely would serve as a choke point, an area as to where he could cut the enemies off, and leave the more capable fighters to finish off the riffraff. At least, that's what the Dewott thought of.
> 
> He was simply just an otter, one who was skilled with the blade. With all this talk of ultra powerful being and godly, potentially omnipotent beings of vast destructive capabilities, it made Akio worry. Would his steel be any match for such a foe? Well, it didn't matter, seeing as he would at least do his best, even if such a thing mean laying down his life for it._
> 
> "Alright, I'm on my way then," the otter said, making sure to follow along with the other otters, ready for anything.


"Akio, I suppose I should fill you in on some of the other chaos going around here."

"Dad, I think you've only seen one other problem."

"How did your fight against that rogue AI go, anyway?"

"Turns out my backup guy had a plan of his own.  I'll see if that duck makes it... then I want to know _everything_ about that AI."

"Everything?"

"Dad... is something the matter?"

"....no.  I shouldn't be talking too much about it until this boils over, but Kurt?  You were right."

"About...."

"What I am, precisely."

"Should Akio be hearing this?"

"No point in hiding it.  Say, Akio?  You ever wake up and realize you've been putting too much into trying to be something you're not?"


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cooper surveyed the dance floor.  He noticed that a few of the dancers backed off from his stench, but most of them didn't even seem to notice it.
> 
> To be fair, the stench was specifically anti-magic.  It would have smelled a lot stronger to anyone who has that kind of sense.  Hopefully the lighting and the music weren't magically-powered.  That would spell a problem for what he had in mind if either of them were.
> 
> ...


_The otter titled his head, looking a bit puzzled when he said he was going to fill him in on the chaos. He waited, only to see the two talk among one another, waiting patiently for one another to finish. Still, he had little understanding of what their foes would be like. Though at the same time, he wasn't all that worried, at least, not for the most part.

He listened intently to their conversation, his ears perking up a little at the mention of what they were talking about. AI? Well this certainly went to the dogs, didn't it? What on Earth did he mean by that, or what were they talking about at all for that matter?

Wait, ducks? Well, it was safe to say that Akio was beyond confused, and was a bit worried if the conversation was ever going to start back up again.

Until that question was asked.

In all honesty, the otter....or, supposed otter thought he had been figured out, especially with how accurate that question was. It was as if they had already known his little...well, not really little secret, but it was as if they knew! Still, the "otter" decided to not hide it anymore, seeing as he had been found out then._

"Shoot, it was that obvious huh?....well yes. I agree...because that is true. I didn't think I made any slips at all really, so to be figured out like this is quite a surprise. Alright then, that statement is true. I've tried hard to be someone...that I am not. Akio is a cover name I go by then, and I'm not actually a samurai," the otter explained, his neck gently. As if it were an elaborate illusion, the otter disguise faded away, revealing a much shorter blue feline clad in a wine red cardigan, a black sword on his back. He wore a red collar that looked fairly normal, but was much more elaborate, and has little ruffled blue hair that matched his fur, which barely reached his forehead. He was around three feet tall, barely being of height to the otter's knees, though he seemed more than capable despite his short size. He sighed a bit, shaking his head, his whiskers twitching faintly.

"I'm honestly surprised you figured me out with that question. In all truth, it was a good cover....but no, I'll be brutally honest with you then. My name's Monosuki Tyakushi Lavishu IV, born into a small family of assassins. I never guarded an emperor, merely took down one....and the blade here was something he kept locked in a chest. I touched it, and it never leaves. Dunno why yet...but aside from that, you guys caught me, clean and simple," Mono admitted, looking up at the two with his normal white and black eyes.

"How'd you figure it out though? A simple question, yet so accurately placed? I'm curious..."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 30, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The otter titled his head, looking a bit puzzled when he said he was going to fill him in on the chaos. He waited, only to see the two talk among one another, waiting patiently for one another to finish. Still, he had little understanding of what their foes would be like. Though at the same time, he wasn't all that worried, at least, not for the most part.
> 
> He listened intently to their conversation, his ears perking up a little at the mention of what they were talking about. AI? Well this certainly went to the dogs, didn't it? What on Earth did he mean by that, or what were they talking about at all for that matter?
> 
> ...


Firuthi was completely taken aback by the shedding of the disguise.    His question had been a lot more... innocent.  He didn't think it would result in something like this.

Fabiana only startled a little.

Kurt, however, was not surprised in the least, and ran with this turn of events.

"It was the type of otter you chose as your disguise.  You picked one that's known for fighting, sure, but not with swords.  They're more of a warfan-style combatant.  And usually when you see one in a space like this, they have a handler."

"While I know what Kurt's referring to, I actually... didn't know.  I asked the question as a leadup to explaining what was going on with me."

"Dad, you can fill us in on your deal later, this got much more interesting.  Anything else about the blade besides the fact it won't go away?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi was completely taken aback by the shedding of the disguise.    His question had been a lot more... innocent.  He didn't think it would result in something like this.
> 
> Fabiana only startled a little.
> 
> ...


*I teleported in my magical energy the most powerful only those who were skilled in the magical arts could sense it*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cooper surveyed the dance floor. He noticed that a few of the dancers backed off from his stench, but most of them didn't even seem to notice it.
> 
> To be fair, the stench was specifically anti-magic. It would have smelled a lot stronger to anyone who has that kind of sense. Hopefully the lighting and the music weren't magically-powered. That would spell a problem for what he had in mind if either of them were.
> 
> ...


_A passing guest overhears you searching for the source of the music. _Hey if your looking for musicians that baron guy teleported the Beatles in here somehow! Theyre in the main atrium, I never thought I would get the chance to see John Lennon live!


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

*I was trying to think so I decided to meditate*


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

*My body suddenly glows bright like a supernova*


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

“Whoa haven’t done that in years”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi was completely taken aback by the shedding of the disguise.    His question had been a lot more... innocent.  He didn't think it would result in something like this.
> 
> Fabiana only startled a little.
> 
> ...


_Mono listened to the group, nodding as he shook his head, sighing a bit. Of course, it seemed so obvious! Why choose an otter like that, without knowing the full extent of what they actually are capable of? Lousy disguise choices on his end, the short cat will admit that. Kurt seemed to go with the flow as if this was as casual as a weather forecast, while the two others seemed surprised to an extent, with one being moderate, and the otter being caught way off base. So he managed to fool one, but two of which seemed to already know?

Dang, they were better at disguises than he was!_

"Huh, I'll be sure to remember that then. About the blade? Y'know, I never really knew where it came from...after I took down the emperor I was assigned to target, I raided his royal armory in a  fit of pique, once word came through that the client refused payment, "out of fear." In my raid, I found this chest with black Japanese symbols on it,  and when I read it, it was a warning. A warning to those who open it, that this blade would never part. I thought it was something to scare off thieves, so I picked it up."

_The feline paused for a moment, clearing his throat before continuing._

"So when I got my hands on it, I figured an all black katana wasn't my style. I had plenty of blades. I simply put it back, and left. As I was leaving, my vision started to pulse for some reason, constantly showing mental images of where the blade was left. They got more and more frequent the further I got, so I went back to get it, and the pulses stopped. By touching it, I think I accidentally bonded with the blade, basically making it to where I can't be separated from it, willingly or unwillingly. The more shocking feature is in combat. The stronger your will and resolve, the more durable and sharp the blade. It's as if it is fueled by the user's desire to win a battle, and thus responds in kind by enhancing it's own ability. The only drawback is physical exhaustion, since it turns out that the sword feeds on adrenaline, and since I produce quite the lot of it when in a close battle, the sword can have a much more potent effect in battle. I naturally have power over aura waves, though the blade can take that ability and amplify it, which can really extent the forefront of my combat ability on the battlefield. I've taken down warlords thanks to this blade, along with people far taller and stronger than me. As I said before, the stronger the will, the more powerful the blade, and I can't seem to ditch it either. It's just stuck to me..," Mono admitted, patting the blade's handle.

"So yeah, that's the sword and it's ability. No clue how to get rid of it, but I think I'll just keep it with me. Anything else you need to know?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

*I appeared next to them still glowing*


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

*I now had a sword made out of mithril*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 30, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _Mono listened to the group, nodding as he shook his head, sighing a bit. Of course, it seemed so obvious! Why choose an otter like that, without knowing the full extent of what they actually are capable of? Lousy disguise choices on his end, the short cat will admit that. Kurt seemed to go with the flow as if this was as casual as a weather forecast, while the two others seemed surprised to an extent, with one being moderate, and the otter being caught way off base. So he managed to fool one, but two of which seemed to already know?
> 
> Dang, they were better at disguises than he was!_
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *I teleported in my magical energy the most powerful only those who were skilled in the magical arts could sense it*





Universe said:


> *I appeared next to them still glowing*





Universe said:


> *I now had a sword made out of mithril*


"That'll do for now."

"You say it feeds off of adrenaline?  Part of me wonders what would happen if you were administered an adrenaline shot- no, Universe, don't actually try it."

"Man, Universe, this battle is getting you all sorts of worked up, isn't it?  Trying to match weapons, warping all over the place, getting all lit up.... the last of which I could do, if someone LET ME."

"Kurt... just a little longer.  Once the battle starts, all restrictions are off.  I've been holding you back and I feel more than a little guilty about it."

"Nah I get what you've been doing.  I don't think your average person back home has been nearly as antsy about magic as you make it look though."

"Just not here and now, I'm not having an ally hypnotized by your light displays yet."

"Y'know, now that I think about it, Monosuki... have any of your opponents tried hallucinations or psionics on you?  Since you talk about will and resolve and all."


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That'll do for now."
> 
> "You say it feeds off of adrenaline?  Part of me wonders what would happen if you were administered an adrenaline shot- no, Universe, don't actually try it."
> 
> ...


*It was ancient energy* “I haven’t used these powers in centuries”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That'll do for now."
> 
> "You say it feeds off of adrenaline?  Part of me wonders what would happen if you were administered an adrenaline shot- no, Universe, don't actually try it."
> 
> ...


_The feline nodded, thinking to himself what an adrenaline shot would do. Personally, he never tried it, though he was partially convinced it might be a relatively good boost, especially in a heated match.

That would be an idea he won't forget. At least, not now of course.

He listened onto the group's conversation, thinking for a bit as he smoothed his fur a little, his tail swaying calmly behind him. He waited until someone had addressed him, looking up at one of the otters as he made his response._

"Hmm....hallucinations or psionics?....I'll admit, many have tried hallucinations, and that's something I've grown a resistance to. The other one though, I've never been exposed to. What does it do?," the cat queried, curious as to what such a thing could do to someone.


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The feline nodded, thinking to himself what an adrenaline shot would do. Personally, he never tried it, though he was partially convinced it might be a relatively good boost, especially in a heated match.
> 
> That would be an idea he won't forget. At least, not now of course.
> 
> ...


*I was trying to control my ancient energy*


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

*I used my ancient powers to create a sword that was so sharp it could cut open portals*


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 30, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the 2 bunnies looked at each other in fear and concern as they shuddered a moment, still leading the way regardless....>_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Wonderful! The two of you are wonderfully motivated! This will make the entire process just that much more relaxing and casual!" Inkwell replied, beaming at their apparent enthusiasm, unaware the Lucien was a little less so than Pierre. 

As they entered the gym, inkwell rubbed his chin in thought. "Well... it is a little... uh, crowded. But it could be worse. Alright, let's bring our team back in!" 

Inkwell pressed a few invisible buttons, and right on que, the squad hurried in- only... their numbers had greatly increased! Instead of the six or seven from before, dozens and dozens of slug rabbits scampered and hurried into the room, some with masks, others without, all in all roughly thirty of them crowded into the gym haphazardly, practically climbing over the other folks working out and enjoying their time pumping iron and getting swole. 

Some of this new crowd wore their masks, but others seemed much more casual, and only wore the skin tight jumpsuits. Their skin were varieties of slimy colors, and their eyes were nothing short of alien, shaped like big black almonds. They gathered around Lucien, Pierre, and Inkwell, finding places to sit, including on floating barbells and seats meant for those actually working out. 

Chruck, the giant, was last to enter, stopping across from them on the mat. 

"Now, which one of you wants to go first!?" Inkwell beamed with excitement. "Once we get the first one going, I'll set the second one up so you two can train simultaneously and we don't have to waste any time!"


----------



## Silverthunder (Mar 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Oh he is talking about the Argonauts, I brought them with me as part of my personal entourage along with Perseus, Archimedes, and Cardinal Lopez de Cristobal of the Spanish Inquisition. Let us go down and I can introduce you to the Architects, the one I want you to protect, Kurt, is the reincarnation of Loki. We can not let the creators of the next reality be harmed. It seems like soon you will be able to vent your anger at some Temporal Lords at last.





NightmareEyes said:


> Arizona stares blankly at the rabbit for a solid minute or two, as though struggling to process the words coming out of their mouth.
> 
> "Sure. Why not. That may as well happen. No. I haven't seen anyone that matches th' description. In fact, I haven't seen much'a anythin' fer the past hour or two. Sorry. I don't even know what an Arco-naut is. Is it anythin' like an Argonaut? If so, I may be able t' help ya."



"No I'm pretty sure they were called the Arco-Nautics. I imagine they're experts in Arcotech, dangerous nanites to be sure. You can't let fools like that run around with such equipment, if Arcotech nanites got loose they could cause all sorts of havoc!" He shook his head in a disappointed manner. "When will they ever learn..." 

"Well, anyways, thank you two for your time, I won't trouble you any longer!" He said, turning to leave, as they seemed busy, and he wasn't sure he could keep up with them.


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

*I carefully put the sword down*


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

“This sword is so sharp it can cut open portals to any dimension you can picture in your mind”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *It was ancient energy* “I haven’t used these powers in centuries”





Universe said:


> *I was trying to control my ancient energy*





Universe said:


> *I used my ancient powers to create a sword that was so sharp it could cut open portals*





Universe said:


> *I carefully put the sword down*





Universe said:


> “This sword is so sharp it can cut open portals to any dimension you can picture in your mind”


"Okay, yeah, I already know I can't quite do THAT kind of thing with my light."



Mono The Nickit said:


> _The feline nodded, thinking to himself what an adrenaline shot would do. Personally, he never tried it, though he was partially convinced it might be a relatively good boost, especially in a heated match.
> 
> That would be an idea he won't forget. At least, not now of course.
> 
> ...


"Psionics are basically the realm of mental powers.  Telepathy, telekinesis, future sight, precognition, spirit channelling, mind control.... and those are just the ones I feel comfortable mentioning.  Psi powers can get nastier than physical wounds, believe me."

"Aren't those kinds of things like, all willpower?"

"Generally, yeah."


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Okay, yeah, I already know I can't quite do THAT kind of thing with my light."
> 
> 
> "Psionics are basically the realm of mental powers.  Telepathy, telekinesis, future sight, precognition, spirit channelling, mind control.... and those are just the ones I feel comfortable mentioning.  Psi powers can get nastier than physical wounds, believe me."
> ...


“I would know of course celestial dragons such as myself are naturally immune to these types of attacks”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Okay, yeah, I already know I can't quite do THAT kind of thing with my light."
> 
> 
> "Psionics are basically the realm of mental powers.  Telepathy, telekinesis, future sight, precognition, spirit channelling, mind control.... and those are just the ones I feel comfortable mentioning.  Psi powers can get nastier than physical wounds, believe me."
> ...


_The blue, small feline nodded, thinking for a bit. Had any of his previous enemies tried that before? No, he usually killed them before they had the chance to try their power, so he couldn't comment.

Though that one person lucky enough to be warned did try to use some hallucinating tricks...that ended up being his last. Other than that, nothing of the sort had been tried on him...yet._

"I can say with certainty that none of those have been tried on me. I've only had hallucinations tried on me, though that was all. I never let them get the chance to use their power, so I can't say that's been tried before," Mono explained, his whiskers twitching a little.


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The blue, small feline nodded, thinking for a bit. Had any of his previous enemies tried that before? No, he usually killed them before they had the chance to try their power, so he couldn't comment.
> 
> Though that one person lucky enough to be warned did try to use some hallucinating tricks...that ended up being his last. Other than that, nothing of the sort had been tried on him...yet._
> 
> "I can say with certainty that none of those have been tried on me. I've only had hallucinations tried on me, though that was all. I never let them get the chance to use their power, so I can't say that's been tried before," Mono explained, his whiskers twitching a little.


“Allow me to try I’m immortal” *I said grinning* “I like this one”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _A passing guest overhears you searching for the source of the music. _Hey if your looking for musicians that baron guy teleported the Beatles in here somehow! Theyre in the main atrium, I never thought I would get the chance to see John Lennon live!


Of course!  Cooper had forgotten about Akharas calling in a band!  This could work in his favor.

Or it might not.  He was a bit uneasy about risking interstellar performers for something like this.  Additionally, a lot of their music ran through his head... but most of them were off-speed for what he was thinking.  He hoped for something fast and high-energy.

If this band didn't do it, he had a couple ideas involving a similar band...

.....there!  His mind hit upon a song he could use.  Not as fast as he'd initially intended, but it would work.

---------



Mono The Nickit said:


> _The blue, small feline nodded, thinking for a bit. Had any of his previous enemies tried that before? No, he usually killed them before they had the chance to try their power, so he couldn't comment.
> 
> Though that one person lucky enough to be warned did try to use some hallucinating tricks...that ended up being his last. Other than that, nothing of the sort had been tried on him...yet._
> 
> "I can say with certainty that none of those have been tried on me. I've only had hallucinations tried on me, though that was all. I never let them get the chance to use their power, so I can't say that's been tried before," Mono explained, his whiskers twitching a little.





Universe said:


> “Allow me to try I’m immortal” *I said grinning* “I like this one”


Firuthi, Fabiana, and Kurt stepped back, to allow the attempt to take place.

"Just be careful how much, Universe."


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Of course!  Cooper had forgotten about Akharas calling in a band!  This could work in his favor.
> 
> Or it might not.  He was a bit uneasy about risking interstellar performers for something like this.  Additionally, a lot of their music ran through his head... but most of them were off-speed for what he was thinking.  He hoped for something fast and high-energy.
> 
> ...


*I focused using mind control as something the convergence would use* “I’ve practiced with these powers since I was 10”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Of course!  Cooper had forgotten about Akharas calling in a band!  This could work in his favor.
> 
> Or it might not.  He was a bit uneasy about risking interstellar performers for something like this.  Additionally, a lot of their music ran through his head... but most of them were off-speed for what he was thinking.  He hoped for something fast and high-energy.
> 
> ...


_Mono blinked a bit, looking back at the others, who seemed to back up. The cat was a tad bit lost, since he had been staring off into space for a little, so it was safe to say he had no clue what was going on. The small cat looked over at the three, tilting his head a bit with a quizzical expression._

"Hmm? Why are you three backing away?," the feline questioned,still a bit lost as to what was going on, not even having heard Universe getting ready to test his ability on him.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 30, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "No I'm pretty sure they were called the Arco-Nautics. I imagine they're experts in Arcotech, dangerous nanites to be sure. You can't let fools like that run around with such equipment, if Arcotech nanites got loose they could cause all sorts of havoc!" He shook his head in a disappointed manner. "When will they ever learn..."
> 
> "Well, anyways, thank you two for your time, I won't trouble you any longer!" He said, turning to leave, as they seemed busy, and he wasn't sure he could keep up with them.


My offer is still open if you want to change your mind!


----------



## Universe (Mar 30, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _Mono blinked a bit, looking back at the others, who seemed to back up. The cat was a tad bit lost, since he had been staring off into space for a little, so it was safe to say he had no clue what was going on. The small cat looked over at the three, tilting his head a bit with a quizzical expression._
> 
> "Hmm? Why are you three backing away?," the feline questioned,still a bit lost as to what was going on, not even having heard Universe getting ready to test his ability on him.


*I used mind control on Mono*


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I used mind control on Mono*


_The feline gasped a bit, feeling all weird as the dragon used his mind control on him. True to the cat assassin's word, he hadn't had an attack like this used on him in any sort of way, therefore, he had virtually no resistance when it came to attempting to fight back.

After letting out a distraught meow, Mono eventually stood still, having given into the mind control fairly easily, standing there as he swayed back and forth slightly. If this wasn't proof enough, then a closer look would ensure that Mono was very well under the control of the dragon now.

True to his word at least, so at least he didn't lie in that regard._


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The feline gasped a bit, feeling all weird as the dragon used his mind control on him. True to the cat assassin's word, he hadn't had an attack like this used on him in any sort of way, therefore, he had virtually no resistance when it came to attempting to fight back.
> 
> After letting out a distraught meow, Mono eventually stood still, having given into the mind control fairly easily, standing there as he swayed back and forth slightly. If this wasn't proof enough, then a closer look would ensure that Mono was very well under the control of the dragon now.
> 
> True to his word at least, so at least he didn't lie in that regard._


*I released him from the mind control* “huh I guess you don’t know how to fight that I’m immune to it as all celestial dragons are”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 31, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The feline gasped a bit, feeling all weird as the dragon used his mind control on him. True to the cat assassin's word, he hadn't had an attack like this used on him in any sort of way, therefore, he had virtually no resistance when it came to attempting to fight back.
> 
> After letting out a distraught meow, Mono eventually stood still, having given into the mind control fairly easily, standing there as he swayed back and forth slightly. If this wasn't proof enough, then a closer look would ensure that Mono was very well under the control of the dragon now.
> 
> True to his word at least, so at least he didn't lie in that regard._





Universe said:


> *I released him from the mind control* “huh I guess you don’t know how to fight that I’m immune to it as all celestial dragons are”


"Yeah, that was why I backed up."

"Monosuki... that kind of power generally goes way worse."

"Y'know, I swear I'm getting a strange vision of someone using that on me, and being a lot worse about it... but it seems too out of place as that vision has me clearly not being an otter.  What is going on?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yeah, that was why I backed up."
> 
> "Monosuki... that kind of power generally goes way worse."
> 
> "Y'know, I swear I'm getting a strange vision of someone using that on me, and being a lot worse about it... but it seems too out of place as that vision has me clearly not being an otter.  What is going on?"


“You need to learn how to fight it”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> “You need to learn how to fight it”


"You don't quite understand.  I'm not actively under attack.  It's one of those strange... flashback kind of moments.  At least I think it's a flashback.  Might be a flash-forward for all I know."

"Case of deja vu?"

"Maybe?"


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You don't quite understand.  I'm not actively under attack.  It's one of those strange... flashback kind of moments.  At least I think it's a flashback.  Might be a flash-forward for all I know."
> 
> "Case of deja vu?"
> 
> "Maybe?"


“I wouldn’t know about that tell me do you remember me at all?”


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

“The architects were my teachers and were quite fond of me”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yeah, that was why I backed up."
> 
> "Monosuki... that kind of power generally goes way worse."
> 
> "Y'know, I swear I'm getting a strange vision of someone using that on me, and being a lot worse about it... but it seems too out of place as that vision has me clearly not being an otter.  What is going on?"


_Mono shuddered as he was released from that grasp of mind control, blinking and rubbing his head as he snapped out of it, shivering all over. Safe to say, that was *not *a pleasant experience, especially for a first time thing.

*"Ugh...*that was not pleasant..and you said this can be much worse? Shoot, alright then....but my question being, how does someone learn how to resist something like that? Do I need to focus on something specifically? Perhaps cancel out a certain thought?," the feline asked, rubbing his head slightly as he recovered from the move.

Still, while it was true that he had never been mind controlled before, perhaps there was a way to gain a resistance to it? Maybe if one were to, daresay, use a sort of magical enhancement to deter the impact of said ability, he could learn to fight it better?_

"Man, either way...I'd love to learn how to be resistant against that. That wasn't fun at all..."


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _Mono shuddered as he was released from that grasp of mind control, blinking and rubbing his head as he snapped out of it, shivering all over. Safe to say, that was *not *a pleasant experience, especially for a first time thing.
> 
> *"Ugh...*that was not pleasant..and you said this can be much worse? Shoot, alright then....but my question being, how does someone learn how to resist something like that? Do I need to focus on something specifically? Perhaps cancel out a certain thought?," the feline asked, rubbing his head slightly as he recovered from the move.
> 
> ...


“Just focus on the thing you love”


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

“That was me holding back”


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

“To fight back you picture in your mind something you really like doing”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Just focus on the thing you love”


_This made the cat quirk his head a bit. Focus on something you love? And here he thought it would require some sort of training, or some sort of magical talisman to actually suppress said effects. But here, all this time, it's mainly to focus on something you love to repel mind control?

Albeit quite cheesy, maybe it could work. Though for Mono, the feline had his doubts. It felt more like something out of a cartoon, or a fairy folklore made to embolden those of a weak heart, or ill-willed resolve. But all he had to do was focus on that specifically?

That alone would prove to be a challenge, for the cat took no pleasure in his endeavors of being an assassin. And in becoming one, he had willingly left behind his old life to embrace one of stealth and solitude, so finding something he loved would not only prove a challenge, but nigh impossible for him._

"Err.....sounds a little cheesy there, don't you think dragon? Well, fine. I'll try my best to figure something out....though...no promises. This life wasn't one without sacrifice, so I can't say that'll be an easy task...," Mono admitted, sighing as he sat down, his whiskers twitching as he thought for a moment, wondering what made him happy. It had been a while since he dared put any forethought into something like that, so most likely he would be guaranteed to draw a blank. More than one.


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _This made the cat quirk his head a bit. Focus on something you love? And here he thought it would require some sort of training, or some sort of magical talisman to actually suppress said effects. But here, all this time, it's mainly to focus on something you love to repel mind control?
> 
> Albeit quite cheesy, maybe it could work. Though for Mono, the feline had his doubts. It felt more like something out of a cartoon, or a fairy folklore made to embolden those of a weak heart, or ill-willed resolve. But all he had to do was focus on that specifically?
> 
> ...


“You don’t have anything you enjoy doing or people that you like?”


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> “You don’t have anything you enjoy doing or people that you like?”


“I know it sounds cheesy it’s the emotion of wanting to be able to get back to them”


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

“I myself use the memory of my family my friends my teachers and everyone who’s helped me get this far and let my heart do the talking as you can’t control emotions and trust me I’ve tried”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 31, 2022)

_The cat mumbled something under his breath, leaning back on one of the legs of the chairs behind him, nodding silently. If there was one thing he at least knew he could hold emotion over, it was the essence of getting back at his foes.

Nothing sparked or drove the feline more than wanting to see his adversaries crushed, their resolve and will to fight shattered as he claimed utmost victory over his would-be assailants. The cat nodded once more, sitting up as he looked up at the dragon, flashing a fanged smirk._

"Y'know what, that's good enough for me! Seeing them all broken and helpless is quite fun...so yeah, that'll be my thing to focus on then. I've got nothing else really, seeing as how I had to let everything else go in order to accept this new life. Though I can do that...heh..."


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The cat mumbled something under his breath, leaning back on one of the legs of the chairs behind him, nodding silently. If there was one thing he at least knew he could hold emotion over, it was the essence of getting back at his foes.
> 
> Nothing sparked or drove the feline more than wanting to see his adversaries crushed, their resolve and will to fight shattered as he claimed utmost victory over his would-be assailants. The cat nodded once more, sitting up as he looked up at the dragon, flashing a fanged smirk._
> 
> "Y'know what, that's good enough for me! Seeing them all broken and helpless is quite fun...so yeah, that'll be my thing to focus on then. I've got nothing else really, seeing as how I had to let everything else go in order to accept this new life. Though I can do that...heh..."


“That could work” *I used my mind control on Mono*


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 31, 2022)

"Alright then fella, try me again then! Let's put this thing to the test!," Mono said eagerly, standing up as he awaited the effects to take place.

_Sure enough, they did indeed come, and feeling that mind control attempt to take over was indeed a powerful feeling. The feline growled and shuddered, trying his best to resist such a pull to subservience, thinking deeply about the things that he craved most, the essence of what he knew would get him to resist.

Overcoming his adversaries. Watching his opponents crumble before him.

Seeing them helpless gave him the power to move forward beyond his own cognitive function.

The more he thought about it, the stronger his will became, the more resistant and enduring it progressed to. His mind was no longer succumbing to the furthest, innermost reaches of the mind control, but instead overpowered them with his sheer retaliation, knowing he wouldn't be able to best his foes if he didn't prevail.

After some moments of struggle, Mono sighed in relief, looking back up at the dragon, giving his little thumbs up.

"_"Seems your little advice did the trick! Now that I've only got the demise of my enemies in mind, I'm sure to be resistant to their attacks! I owe ya!"


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> "Alright then fella, try me again then! Let's put this thing to the test!," Mono said eagerly, standing up as he awaited the effects to take place.
> 
> _Sure enough, they did indeed come, and feeling that mind control attempt to take over was indeed a powerful feeling. The feline growled and shuddered, trying his best to resist such a pull to subservience, thinking deeply about the things that he craved most, the essence of what he knew would get him to resist.
> 
> ...


“Glad I could help”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 31, 2022)

_The feline smiled a bit, then sat back down, sighing in relief as his tail swished back and forth slowly, closing his eyes for the time being._

"Good. Now we'll wait for the others," Mono muttered, deciding to take this opportunity of brief silence for a well-deserved catnap.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yeah, that was why I backed up."
> 
> "Monosuki... that kind of power generally goes way worse."
> 
> "Y'know, I swear I'm getting a strange vision of someone using that on me, and being a lot worse about it... but it seems too out of place as that vision has me clearly not being an otter.  What is going on?"





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You don't quite understand.  I'm not actively under attack.  It's one of those strange... flashback kind of moments.  At least I think it's a flashback.  Might be a flash-forward for all I know."
> 
> "Case of deja vu?"
> 
> "Maybe?"


_Ahrakas walks back from talking with Arizona. _What did you see in these visions? They may be old memories from the last reality resurfacing. Did the other person feel... familiar, like a... member of your family?


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas walks back from talking with Arizona. _What did you see in these visions? They may be old memories from the last reality resurfacing. Did the other person feel... familiar, like a... member of your family?


“The architects were my teachers they were really fun to be around and they really liked me”


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

*I  really hoped he remembered me*


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

*I picked up the portal sword*


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

“I hope this thing works” *I said doing a lazy backflip*


----------



## Universe (Mar 31, 2022)

“who wants a story about my life before this point”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas walks back from talking with Arizona. _What did you see in these visions? They may be old memories from the last reality resurfacing. Did the other person feel... familiar, like a... member of your family?


"I'm... I'm actually now getting multiple sets of visions, all related to mind control.  And now that you mention it, someone is family in all of them - and it's always them doing the mind control.

The one with the foster brother trying to mind-control me into catching snake drool for millennia - apparently due to something I did that I can't remember - terrifies me the most.  But somehow, it's where that power has the least effect on me.  It scares me more because when that didn't work, he wound up tying me under the snake - and when a wolf that I'd treated like my own son tried to get involved, pup wound up getting chained to a rock and gagged with a sword.

No, I can't piece all of them together, but the one where the mind control works the most is the only one without a snake involved.  And I'm having trouble understanding what happened next.  It's... becoming difficult to tell which reality was the last one from all of these."

"Any ideas to jog his memory?  And since you seem to know all about this, any encounters with dragons in a past life?  For him or me?"

"I did want to wait for that discussion, Fabiana, but it seems we've got time."


----------



## Universe (Apr 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'm... I'm actually now getting multiple sets of visions, all related to mind control.  And now that you mention it, someone is family in all of them - and it's always them doing the mind control.
> 
> The one with the foster brother trying to mind-control me into catching snake drool for millennia - apparently due to something I did that I can't remember - terrifies me the most.  But somehow, it's where that power has the least effect on me.  It scares me more because when that didn't work, he wound up tying me under the snake - and when a wolf that I'd treated like my own son tried to get involved, pup wound up getting chained to a rock and gagged with a sword.
> 
> ...


“Do you remember teaching a gold and green dragon how to control his light powers?”


----------



## Universe (Apr 1, 2022)

*I hoped with all my might that he remembered me from the different realities*


----------



## NightmareEyes (Apr 1, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as the raccoons continue their practicing in preparation for this unknown threat, one of the little ones sees you standing off in the distance with the unicorn and lets out an ear-piercing squeal. The others turn and instantly wave their glowing hands, forming a series of water-barriers in front of them as they move defensively to protect the larger one. As Natasha tries to wave her hoof to reassure them you're no harm, the smallest one calls out nervously> _
> 
> You, please stay back, we know of your mind tricks!!! Natasha, I'm sorry but she might have gotten to you too! What do you want with Kal? Please don't hurt our brother again, we were so scared! I warn you, we're ready this time so don't try anything funny! _<you see the water form a series of liquidy-spikes and basic tendrils as the small raccoons glare at you suspiciously>_


Nightmare raised her paws in surrender, trying to show that she didn't mean any harm.

"I'm sorry. You're right to be angry. And cautious. And... suspicious. I... look." the black cat found herself stumbling over her own words in her attempt at an apology.

"I just... I wanted to apologize. None of you deserved what I did to you. Especially not Kal. I've just... been struggling to... figure a few things out and... well, sometimes I put things that do not matter at all above all else. I'm just... I don't..."

On the verge of breaking down, the cat takes a deep, calming breath, struggling not to let the tears at the corners of her eyes fall.

"You probably don't believe me, but I am so, so sorry for what I did. I wish I could go back and fix that mistake, but I know that I can't and... if there's anything I can do for any of you to help make it up. Please let me know. And... let Kal know I'm sorry. He's... he's a great guy. You're lucky to have him. Or... or don't let him know. That's fine too.


Silverthunder said:


> "No I'm pretty sure they were called the Arco-Nautics. I imagine they're experts in Arcotech, dangerous nanites to be sure. You can't let fools like that run around with such equipment, if Arcotech nanites got loose they could cause all sorts of havoc!" He shook his head in a disappointed manner. "When will they ever learn..."
> 
> "Well, anyways, thank you two for your time, I won't trouble you any longer!" He said, turning to leave, as they seemed busy, and he wasn't sure he could keep up with them.


"Ah, okay. Sorry I can't help ya gents. Good luck!" the hybrid says as she bids them farewell.



Baron Tredegar said:


> Oh he is talking about the Argonauts, I brought them with me as part of my personal entourage along with Perseus, Archimedes, and Cardinal Lopez de Cristobal of the Spanish Inquisition. Let us go down and I can introduce you to the Architects, the one I want you to protect, Kurt, is the reincarnation of Loki. We can not let the creators of the next reality be harmed. It seems like soon you will be able to vent your anger at some Temporal Lords at last.


"I see. Well then, lead th' way. I'm sure I've got some goodies in my bag that can help protect 'em. Personal shield gens an' all. Prolly won't stand up against Convergence forces fer long, but at least they're better'n nothin." Arizona sniffs.

"Oh, and ummm... which Loki is this? Cause I'm pretty sure I have a staff belongin' t' Loki somewhere in my bag. A few Mjolnirs too. Otherwise... just point me at somethin' t' stab. Cause otherwise it's gonna be you."


Universe said:


> “Universe Celestial I’m a celestial dragon older than time itself” *I took a deep breath*


"Arizona Hartlow. Wannabe Eldritch Abomination."


Universe said:


> “I didn’t mean to yell at you”


"Don't worry 'bout it. Hardly the worst thing anyone's done t' me. Ask yer good friend th' Baron about th' time he tried to arrest me."


----------



## Universe (Apr 1, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> Nightmare raised her paws in surrender, trying to show that she didn't mean any harm.
> 
> "I'm sorry. You're right to be angry. And cautious. And... suspicious. I... look." the black cat found herself stumbling over her own words in her attempt at an apology.
> 
> ...


“Oh ok”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Do you remember teaching a gold and green dragon how to control his light powers?”





Universe said:


> *I hoped with all my might that he remembered me from the different realities*


"I don't know if it relates to the mind control, but let me try and see...."

Kurt was lost in thought for a bit.  He suddenly seized for a moment, then his body suddenly started to glow and illuminate.

"...argine, aurine, coprun, verdum..."

Firuthi was just plain confused.  Fabiana followed along with some intent, and Akharas might have recognized what these words meant and the fact they were not simply a chanted magic spell.

Universe?  Universe would recognize them from a childhood lesson as old terms - as in older than the human race at minimum, possibly straight-up words from the old reality - for "colors" in the spectrum of magical sight.  He'd also know that certain "colors" in this range tended to represent certain aspects used to invoke magic.  In order, the four that Kurt mentioned represented health, wisdom, resilience, and growth - all relevant to defenses.  Aurine in particular tended to be the magical "color" most common in mental defenses.

Universe also knew there were four other "colors" that represented not negative, but merely destructive aspects of magic.  But the statements Kurt seemed to be invoking with his further dialog indicated the whole lesson that he was recalling was about defensive magics.

The fact that these words (and the four destructive ones Kurt didn't mention) sounded very similar to other words in modern language suggested that sometimes concepts from prior realities just don't quit.

After a little while of this, Kurt briefly seized up again and stopped glowing.  He stood there, head down, shaking and staring at his hands.

"...what was that?  WHAT... was that?!?"


----------



## Universe (Apr 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I don't know if it relates to the mind control, but let me try and see...."
> 
> Kurt was lost in thought for a bit.  He suddenly seized for a moment, then his body suddenly started to glow and illuminate.
> 
> ...


*I was speechless he remembered our lessons* “health, wisdom,resilience,and growth are all parts of defensive magic”


----------



## Universe (Apr 1, 2022)

“An old lesson you taught me a long time ago in the old realities”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “An old lesson you taught me a long time ago in the old realities”


"....I really was the one that taught you, huh?"

Kurt was still gasping a bit.

"Do you remember the other half of that spectrum?  Was it me or Pavlin who told you about the other half?"

Kurt finally sat down.

"I'll just... be a minute.... I'm trying to process what I just did."


----------



## Universe (Apr 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....I really was the one that taught you, huh?"
> 
> Kurt was still gasping a bit.
> 
> ...


“Fear,pain,power and death are the destructive or offensive parts of magic and I think I learned it from you”


----------



## Universe (Apr 1, 2022)

*It all came back to me an frightened out of control celestial dragon not wanting to touch anyone in the fear that I would kill them and then they found me I told them out of fear to go away I didn’t want to kill them*


----------



## Universe (Apr 1, 2022)

“You told me the day you and the others found me”


----------



## Universe (Apr 1, 2022)

*I said with a thousand yard stare*


----------



## Universe (Apr 1, 2022)

“I do remember someone telling me not to be serious all the time”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I do remember someone telling me not to be serious all the time”


"That probably was Cooper, or however he was known back then.  He's a little like that."

Firuthi was just staring at the whole situation between Kurt and Universe, dumbstruck.


----------



## Universe (Apr 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That probably was Cooper, or however he was known back then.  He's a little like that."
> 
> Firuthi was just staring at the whole situation between Kurt and Universe, dumbstruck.


*I laughed* “he never took anything seriously except for fun I don’t remember what his name was back then”


----------



## Universe (Apr 2, 2022)

“I’m sorry I can’t help you there”


----------



## Mambi (Apr 2, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Wonderful! The two of you are wonderfully motivated! This will make the entire process just that much more relaxing and casual!" Inkwell replied, beaming at their apparent enthusiasm, unaware the Lucien was a little less so than Pierre.
> 
> As they entered the gym, inkwell rubbed his chin in thought. "Well... it is a little... uh, crowded. But it could be worse. Alright, let's bring our team back in!"
> 
> ...



_<as the 2 bunnies looked at each other and motioned for the other to step forward, the other creatures all stared at the sudden crowd gathered with curiosity. The 2 tigers look closely at the large one, sizing him up as they compare his figure to their own muscles, and after taking off the gravity collar, they sit back to enjoy the apparent show. The skunks turn a moment to see the commotion, then with a shrug motion for Aurora to continue her routine as they follow her movements again. As the 2 bunnies continue to debate wordlessly, the burnt one glares at the other and gives him a rough shove forward, sending him toppling tail over ears until he lands at the feet of the larger bunny. He then smiles and steps back beside you> _

*He'll* go this time first! *HIM!!!* <the burnt bunny stamps his foot as the seed starts to pulse slightly, the other bunny sighing as he resigns himself to his fate>

All right then Luc', I'll start things off for you if you insist. _<he looks nervously at the multiple opponents and shrugs, as he takes his place by the mat. He looks around as the far-too-eager-to-begin masked opponents and with a scared shiver, tries to relax and weakly punches the air in preparation> _So, you should know that I don't exactly have any fighting skills here, Mambi's the one who studied the martial arts. W-what should I do?

_<with a smile, one of the masked bunnies picks him up with one paw and throws him over his shoulder, making him whimper slightly as the others crowd around...>_


----------



## Universe (Apr 2, 2022)

*I was waiting for Mambi so I know what my part in his plan was*


----------



## Mambi (Apr 2, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Anytime!" _<As much as Marius was amused by sharing a link, the memory of the taunt did bring up a question he was reluctant to ask.>_
> "This is probably silly, but I figured I'd just ask...Hydra said something about you wanting to...break up?  I mean, he was just trying to provoke me...right?"
> 
> _<Marius noted 'Rora's sad expression and tried not to panic. Even the holobunny was shocked and had to listen in.>_
> ...



_<the holobunny returns to her display, calling up the section were the transmitter interfaces with your brainstem as the symbols start shifting to a yellowish-green hue. The physibunny moves to hug you and you try and put aside the odd sensation of feeling your own feathers somehow as she speaks softly> _

Yes, I agree the transmitter should be removed as well, as not only does it technically still contain Hydra, but I cannot synchronize with my core until we do. Once removed, I recommend atomizing it and breaking down the atoms into their respective quarks in order to ensure his total destruction! 

_<the holobunny turns and looks at her with slight concern_> I do not believe that level of destruction is required, however in regards to the transmitter's removal, according to bio-readings, to minimize the damage to Marius so soon after a surgery I would recommend a minimum wait time of 6 hours before removal or neuro-shock could occur. Please return at that time and I shall have it removed then. In the meantime, Mambi is currently located in the observation deck if you wish to inquire about the morality subroutine limitations?
_
<you get a mental flash of you and 'Rora kissing passionately in front of a fireplace, locked in a tight embrace with paws wandering under your vest in exploration as the bunny nods to her counterpart> _Agreed, we should go talk to him soon then, as this is esciting! I have never been able to exceed my programming to this degree before, and the concept is quite intriguing! Marius, I know I can trust you to ensure I do not get into trouble and exceed any social norms through inexperience. 
_
<as she takes your wing in her paw and rises to go to the door, she turns and tilts her head a moment> Also, if I may ask a query: why do you seem to have 2 smaller ducks yelling at each other in your mind right now? Is this normal for you, or should I be concerned about outside neuro-contamination again?_


----------



## Universe (Apr 2, 2022)

*I was acting like dying in battle and reincarnation was normal for celestial dragons but there was a sadness there that Firuthi knew why it was there*


----------



## Universe (Apr 2, 2022)

“Father forgive me” *I said in celestial* “I have failed the family” *In celestial it sounds like I had said Solaris forgive me for I am going to die*


----------



## Mambi (Apr 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin wasn't sure why, but the beach was cleaner than he expected.  Whoever was taking care of it did a good job of preventing litter from accumulating.  Unfortunately, it didn't leave him with a whole lot of potential objects through which he could channel anything.
> 
> He surveyed his options.  He could go back and find something like a jump rope or loose cord, but that risked getting him out of position.  He could try channeling through the water or the sand, but the water risked dispersing the power and he sensed that the sand would take a lot more effort to conduct.  Or-
> 
> ...



<_as the 2 raccoons focus their attention totally on the unicorn and the cat, clearly a history was between them! You recall hearing from a servant some rumblings about an attack and recall seeing the sauna roped off with some caution tape when you'd entered the pool area initially. As you approach, one of the raccoons sees you and calls out frantically>_

HEY, whoever you are, stay back! That can there's got mind control powers and is an magickal vampire or something, be careful!!!

_<they turn back to the cat_> You...you watch out, Kal's not getting hurt again!



NightmareEyes said:


> Nightmare raised her paws in surrender, trying to show that she didn't mean any harm.
> 
> "I'm sorry. You're right to be angry. And cautious. And... suspicious. I... look." the black cat found herself stumbling over her own words in her attempt at an apology.
> 
> ...



_<they turn to each other and nod, thinking hard about your words. They see the unicorn nodding in agreement and the larger raccoon places his paw on their shoulder. Seeing the genuine concern in the cat's eyes, Kal motions for the others to lower their defenses as he steps forward. The 2 smaller ones reluctantly drop their paws as the water spikes and shield drops to the ground splashy, and the larger one approaches the cat cautiously> _

"Nightmare" was it? I'm Kal in case you don't recognize me, and I'm the one you attacked. I-I obviously aren't happy with what you did to me, but...I always taught my brothers that forgiveness and understanding is the way to live in the world, and this is a good time to show it. I can tell you mean it that you're sorry, and I've been through some confusing times myself in the past, figuring myself out and all, and I guess I can only imagine how hard it is with your abilities and, well, "needs".

So thus said, I want to say that I *do* accept your apology! _<the raccoon extends his paw and smiles at you warmly as his siblings watch with slight trepidation>_ If you want to help out, apparently we were told there was going to be some kind of attack to prepare for, something called a "convergence"? Some guest warned everyone to prepare for it and that's why we're here. Natasha, if you want to help out too, more the merrier!

_<he turns to the newly-arrived otter and calls out> _Say you, I remember you now, you were in Mambi's call to action! Is that why *you're* out here, to fight this attack with us? What can you tell us about it, we just ran out here and haven't kept up much!


----------



## Universe (Apr 2, 2022)

*I hoped I’d have the strength for this*


----------



## Mambi (Apr 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oriana tried her best to sneak around the kitchen.  Unfortunately, she was a bit bigger around than the other otters, so sneaking around proved a bit of a problem.
> 
> She made it to one of the ice machines.  Her short height made reaching it difficult, and just as she got close, someone grabbed her shoulder.
> 
> ...



_<as you spin around, you see a bunny wearing a chef's hat and holding a large kitchen knife. He sets the knife down and speaks slightly rudely to you in a french accent as you notice several other bunnies rushing to the scene to try and stop him>_ Pardon me, but this is my kitchen, and I assure you that I do not let just random creatures wander through without some sort of advance notice! I shall have to talk to Mambi and discuss this, as it is unacceptable to think that...

_<the other bunnies arrive and waving their arms, frantically try to explain to the chef. Finally one of them presses a red button and the shimmering form of Aurora appears and addresses the agitated chef, who clearly does not wish to address the hologram at all> _This one is allowed to be here by Mambi in order to allow them to defend against an upcoming attack. This kitchen has access to refrigerated areas that this one can use to...

_<the chef just huffs and walks right through the hologram dismissively, putting her off mid-sentence>_ Attack, again! Mon-dieu, now I have to secure the supplies once more! I *must* talk to that cat right away as this is not a proper way to handle things! A kitchen is not a place to be treated so casually. Oh, as for you, stay or leave, I do not care...I must secure the poultry so pardon-moi!_ <he storms off as the other bunnies turn to you and shrug> _

W-we're sorry, he's a good chef but not exactly a people-person. Y-you need anything from us? if not, w-we should get to helping him secure the kitchen...


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 2, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as the 2 bunnies looked at each other and motioned for the other to step forward, the other creatures all stared at the sudden crowd gathered with curiosity. The 2 tigers look closely at the large one, sizing him up as they compare his figure to their own muscles, and after taking off the gravity collar, they sit back to enjoy the apparent show. The skunks turn a moment to see the commotion, then with a shrug motion for Aurora to continue her routine as they follow her movements again. As the 2 bunnies continue to debate wordlessly, the burnt one glares at the other and gives him a rough shove forward, sending him toppling tail over ears until he lands at the feet of the larger bunny. He then smiles and steps back beside you> _
> 
> *He'll* go this time first! *HIM!!!* <the burnt bunny stamps his foot as the seed starts to pulse slightly, the other bunny sighing as he resigns himself to his fate>
> 
> ...



...claps in excitement! They weren't in this for the training, they were in it for the blood sport!

"Quite right Pierre!" Inkwell beamed over the now laughing and cheering crowd. "You clearly can't fight! But Mambi isn't going to be everywhere is he? Now what if you were on vacation and someone tried to kidnap you!? Would you just... freeze there where you were and let them take you!?" 

"But- you can't _just_ start learning grappling techniques with Fife here..." Inkwell added as the masked rabbit slammed Pierre on the mat with the greatest of ease. "Disciplin and focus are two of the most important aspects of combat! The only way you can build focus in terrifying and life threatening situations, is if you experience them more frequently!"

Inkwell laughed. "Trust me! The first few times a giant monster tried to eat me I was frozen like a statue! But, over time, you become desensitized to it, and your mind becomes more and more clear. So, until Sven arrives, spar with Fife until the shock wears off."

Inkwell... probably wasn't the best combative teacher... he never denied such a thing, but he did know a thing or two about stress management in difficult situations! He was a literal medical doctor. A short stent as a battlefield medic in his younger days certainly helped as well. Fighting hand to hand was probably the same thing!

"Alright, now Lucien..." Inkwell turned to the other rabbit and narrowed his eyes deviously. 

The crowd went quiet, everyone looking at him, and certainly thinking the other bunny was the main event...

"Now, how do you feel since earlier? Still feel bad about everything yes? How about physically? Don't be shy, we're all professionals here, tell us how you feel about it all." Inkwell said in a calm friendly tone.


----------



## Universe (Apr 2, 2022)

*I then suddenly focused my celestial dragon instincts kicking into gear as I sensed something* “something’s not right”


----------



## Mambi (Apr 2, 2022)

NightmareEyes said:


> "I see. Well then, lead th' way. I'm sure I've got some goodies in my bag that can help protect 'em. Personal shield gens an' all. Prolly won't stand up against Convergence forces fer long, but at least they're better'n nothin." Arizona sniffs.
> 
> "Oh, and ummm... which Loki is this? Cause I'm pretty sure I have a staff belongin' t' Loki somewhere in my bag. A few Mjolnirs too. Otherwise... just point me at somethin' t' stab. Cause otherwise it's gonna be you."
> 
> ...



_<the cat watches the exchange, knowing exactly just what kind of insanity that hybrid carried around in her bag. He calls over to her> _

Hey 'Zona, if things get too rough, toss me the 'Loki staff please, I trained in stick fighting for a half-century, could be useful! I can only imagine anyone trying to stop *you* from doing *anything*. <_he laughs merrily> _Baron, I'm not sure you should be threatening this one, she seems like she can handle anything.

So @Baron Tredegar , might as well ask while we're here...how bad did she trounce you when you tried? _<giggle>

<the cat stops for a moment and thinks hard, remembering that dragon that kept teleporting around>_ Also Baron, I know there a dragon teleporting around (@Universe ) and even though he caused this whole thing by stealing the scepter in the first place, maybe you can use some of his magical ability? I know of a cat around here somewhere called Nightmare (@NightmareEyes ) that can absorb magickal abilities, maybe if you talk to her she can borrow the dragon's powers and put them to a good use? That will double our defenses, might be worth asking about.


----------



## Universe (Apr 2, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat watches the exchange, knowing exactly just what kind of insanity that hybrid carried around in her bag. He calls over to her> _
> 
> Hey 'Zona, if things get too rough, toss me the 'Loki staff please, I trained in stick fighting for a half-century, could be useful! I can only imagine anyone trying to stop *you* from doing *anything*. <_he laughs merrily> _Baron, I'm not sure you should be threatening this one, she seems like she can handle anything.
> 
> ...


“I can hear you and I was returning it to my people”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 2, 2022)

Mambi said:


> <_as the 2 raccoons focus their attention totally on the unicorn and the cat, clearly a history was between them! You recall hearing from a servant some rumblings about an attack and recall seeing the sauna roped off with some caution tape when you'd entered the pool area initially. As you approach, one of the raccoons sees you and calls out frantically>_
> 
> HEY, whoever you are, stay back! That can there's got mind control powers and is an magickal vampire or something, be careful!!!
> 
> ...


"That's why I'm here!"

Pavlin approached, his body glowing.

"We're expecting a lot of lesser troops along with the big guys, which is why you're out here where you can use your full powers.  Not only that, there's at least one of them with a major weakness to sunlight.  Which is where I come in."

Pavlin spread his arms.

"I can heal with it, I can strike with it if necessary... though there's a bit of a problem.  I can only do it on contact.  I had this impression the beach would have a lot more debris that I could turn into something like a makeshift whip or staff to channel the power, but this is a very clean beach.  Like, even a clump of seaweed or good piece of driftwood would have helped... That said, I can vary the strength.  Healing uses a fairly low amount of power unless I have to heal significant wounds fast - I could probably sustain it with whatever sunlight we've got out here.  Striking with intent to harm or burn takes more.  If I absolutely had to, I could impart the speed of sunlight to an enemy and rocket them to another galaxy, but that would take a full charge and I'd have to spend a good five minutes without any sun power so I'd rather not resort to it."

Pavlin stopped spreading his arms.

"My aim right now is to help here and keep everyone in good shape.  If I'm needed elsewhere, I'll deal with it then.  I'd say the water spikes and shielding are a good start, but..... hey there's an idea that just came to mind.  Before this gets too heavy, I want to try something.  Your methods included water whips, right?  I want to see if that's solid enough for sun channeling."


----------



## Universe (Apr 2, 2022)

*I focused and got my instincts under control* “that’s better”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 2, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you spin around, you see a bunny wearing a chef's hat and holding a large kitchen knife. He sets the knife down and speaks slightly rudely to you in a french accent as you notice several other bunnies rushing to the scene to try and stop him>_ Pardon me, but this is my kitchen, and I assure you that I do not let just random creatures wander through without some sort of advance notice! I shall have to talk to Mambi and discuss this, as it is unacceptable to think that...
> 
> _<the other bunnies arrive and waving their arms, frantically try to explain to the chef. Finally one of them presses a red button and the shimmering form of Aurora appears and addresses the agitated chef, who clearly does not wish to address the hologram at all> _This one is allowed to be here by Mambi in order to allow them to defend against an upcoming attack. This kitchen has access to refrigerated areas that this one can use to...
> 
> ...


"When we get to the attack, I'll need as much ice as we can get.  Someone's going to be out on the dance floor with a cancelling ability and we're coordinating with that since that's a good chokepoint.  No, I'm not asking you to ice the dance floor.  That's my job."

Oriana stretched.

"I can animate anything that's frozen.  So I'll be launching the ice into the cancelling field, and tripping and assaulting our invaders with it.  I'm sticking with ice for this because it's fairly easily replaceable.  I've actually animated cold cuts into a combat form before, but I'm only doing that if the kitchen itself becomes a battleground."

"For now, go ahead and secure the kitchen and help me get a couple big cups of shaved ice.  No need for the syrup on it, I'm using it to get my mind ready for this attack."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 2, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny returns to her display, calling up the section were the transmitter interfaces with your brainstem as the symbols start shifting to a yellowish-green hue. The physibunny moves to hug you and you try and put aside the odd sensation of feeling your own feathers somehow as she speaks softly> _
> 
> Yes, I agree the transmitter should be removed as well, as not only does it technically still contain Hydra, but I cannot synchronize with my core until we do. Once removed, I recommend atomizing it and breaking down the atoms into their respective quarks in order to ensure his total destruction!
> 
> _<the holobunny turns and looks at her with slight concern_> I do not believe that level of destruction is required, however in regards to the transmitter's removal, according to bio-readings, to minimize the damage to Marius so soon after a surgery I would recommend a minimum wait time of 6 hours before removal or neuro-shock could occur. Please return at that time and I shall have it removed then. In the meantime, Mambi is currently located in the observation deck if you wish to inquire about the morality subroutine limitations?



"Might not be necessary to atomize the transmitter, but it sure would be satisfying.  Alright, we;ll meet back here in six."
_<Marius reached into his jacket and pulled out a silver pocket watch to check the time.>_



Mambi said:


> _<you get a mental flash of you and 'Rora kissing passionately in front of a fireplace, locked in a tight embrace with paws wandering under your vest in exploration as the bunny nods to her counterpart> _Agreed, we should go talk to him soon then, as this is esciting! I have never been able to exceed my programming to this degree before, and the concept is quite intriguing! Marius, I know I can trust you to ensure I do not get into trouble and exceed any social norms through inexperience.



_<Marius's twitched at the mental images and was thoroughly distracted.>_
"Wha...uh...sure, okay...yes, exciting.."



Mambi said:


> _<as she takes your wing in her paw and rises to go to the door, she turns and tilts her head a moment> Also, if I may ask a query: why do you seem to have 2 smaller ducks yelling at each other in your mind right now? Is this normal for you, or should I be concerned about outside neuro-contamination again?_



_<The duck snapped out of his euphoric state with some embarrassment.>_
"Oh, them.  I sort of fursonified my subconscious.  One is reserved and cautious, the other encourages taking risks.  I know it's weird. Don't listen to them."

_<He imagined the two suited ducks immediately stopped bickering to nervously adjust their ties, brush off their suits, and smooth out their crests in an effort to make a good impression for 'Rora.>

<The pair made their way back to the observatory and found Mambi.  They rushed over to interrupt.>_

"Hey, Mambi! I know you're busy but we need a quick favor and we'll get out of your fur. Oh, by the way, Hydra is isolated in *my* head now." _<Marius knocked on his skull.>_  "Anyway, we need you to make a slight adjustment to 'Rora's fireplace--*I mean programming*! What fireplace?" _<Marius blushed and laughed nervously.>_  "Just a small reduction in her morality limitations because, I know it's crazy, but apparently me being in the infirmary so much might override her desire for me-uh-our relationship.  So, don't make her evil, just relieve her conscience about possible injuries sustained while making sure she's okay.  Then we don't have to break up or anything like that. That's all.  Oh, and also some hot chocolate. But we can probably get that from the kitchen."

_<'Rora looked at Mambi and nodded with a smile.>_


----------



## Universe (Apr 2, 2022)

*I teleported into the observation center* “you do realize that I can hear you”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I teleported into the observation center*


"He ran off again, didn't he?"

"Yep."

"I'm a little bit drained, so-"

"You're coming along, Kurt."

"But-....oh.  Just don't drop me, okay?"

Firuthi, Fabiana, and Kurt didn't know exactly where Universe had gone to now, but the observation deck HAD been a previous meeting spot so it was a safe bet.  They hustled there, Firuthi carrying the exhausted Kurt.


----------



## Universe (Apr 2, 2022)

*I read Mambi’s mind* “what is the plan really?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'm... I'm actually now getting multiple sets of visions, all related to mind control.  And now that you mention it, someone is family in all of them - and it's always them doing the mind control.
> 
> The one with the foster brother trying to mind-control me into catching snake drool for millennia - apparently due to something I did that I can't remember - terrifies me the most.  But somehow, it's where that power has the least effect on me.  It scares me more because when that didn't work, he wound up tying me under the snake - and when a wolf that I'd treated like my own son tried to get involved, pup wound up getting chained to a rock and gagged with a sword.
> 
> ...





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I don't know if it relates to the mind control, but let me try and see...."
> 
> Kurt was lost in thought for a bit.  He suddenly seized for a moment, then his body suddenly started to glow and illuminate.
> 
> ...


You always were quite fond of teaching Loki, you loved to spread knowledge and philosophy across the Aether. You had quite a terrible burden you held knowing that you would be partly responsible for destroying reality. You clashed quite a lot with Pavlin, or as he was known in those days Aten, over how ethical your task was. Cooper, or The Dagda, chose your side while Fabiana, or Fujin, and Oriana, or Khione, sided with Aten. Do you remember any of the Seraphim as the Temporal Lords were known back then? My father and Lord Apophis were privately tutored by you. Do you have any other memories coming back?


NightmareEyes said:


> "I see. Well then, lead th' way. I'm sure I've got some goodies in my bag that can help protect 'em. Personal shield gens an' all. Prolly won't stand up against Convergence forces fer long, but at least they're better'n nothin." Arizona sniffs.
> 
> "Oh, and ummm... which Loki is this? Cause I'm pretty sure I have a staff belongin' t' Loki somewhere in my bag. A few Mjolnirs too. Otherwise... just point me at somethin' t' stab. Cause otherwise it's gonna be you."


The original Loki, not the ones the Norse cooked up centuries ago.


Mambi said:


> So @Baron Tredegar , might as well ask while we're here...how bad did she trounce you when you tried? _<giggle>_


She stole my sword, my favorite cape, and a priceless casket of wine that came from an erased timeline.


----------



## Universe (Apr 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You always were quite fond of teaching Loki, you loved to spread knowledge and philosophy across the Aether. You had quite a terrible burden you held knowing that you would be partly responsible for destroying reality. You clashed quite a lot with Pavlin, or as he was known in those days Aten, over how ethical your task was. Cooper, or The Dagda, chose your side while Fabiana, or Fujin, and Oriana, or Khione, sided with Aten. Do you remember any of the Seraphim as the Temporal Lords were known back then? My father and Lord Apophis were privately tutored by you. Do you have any other memories coming back?
> 
> The original Loki, not the ones the Norse cooked up centuries ago.
> 
> She stole my sword, my favorite cape, and a priceless casket of wine that came from an erased timeline.


*I started laughing* “oh yes they were fun”


----------



## Universe (Apr 2, 2022)

*I had a vision of the the convergence arriving in two hours* “OH NO!”


----------



## Universe (Apr 2, 2022)

“They’ll be here very soon”


----------



## Universe (Apr 2, 2022)

“THE CONVERGENCE WILL BE HERE IN TWO HOURS”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You always were quite fond of teaching Loki, you loved to spread knowledge and philosophy across the Aether. You had quite a terrible burden you held knowing that you would be partly responsible for destroying reality. You clashed quite a lot with Pavlin, or as he was known in those days Aten, over how ethical your task was. Cooper, or The Dagda, chose your side while Fabiana, or Fujin, and Oriana, or Khione, sided with Aten. Do you remember any of the Seraphim as the Temporal Lords were known back then? My father and Lord Apophis were privately tutored by you. Do you have any other memories coming back?
> 
> The original Loki, not the ones the Norse cooked up centuries ago.
> 
> She stole my sword, my favorite cape, and a priceless casket of wine that came from an erased timeline.


"Right now, my memories are getting too muddy.  I have one vision of a bunch of mushroom-addicted bears, but it's barely coherent.  And Seraphim is a word that's not ringing any-"

That was the moment Universe shouted.

"....can we talk about this later?"

"Well, this is worrying, that one memory might have overwhelmed him and we don't exactly have time for him to sleep it off."

"I just hope the other three are fully set to go."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Right now, my memories are getting too muddy.  I have one vision of a bunch of mushroom-addicted bears, but it's barely coherent.  And Seraphim is a word that's not ringing any-"
> 
> That was the moment Universe shouted.
> 
> ...


_Looks at everyone. _Mushroom addicted bears you say? I honestly have no clue what that means. Maybe its from five or six realities ago?
Alright everyone knows their places for the coming conflict. We just have to hold out until the High Imperators forces come to help us.


----------



## Universe (Apr 2, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Looks at everyone. _Mushroom addicted bears you say? I honestly have no clue what that means. Maybe its from five or six realities ago?
> Alright everyone knows their places for the coming conflict. We just have to hold out until the High Imperators forces come to help us.


“I don’t know my place”


----------



## Universe (Apr 2, 2022)

“Where am I supposed to be”


----------



## Mambi (Apr 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Where am I supposed to be”



_(like *we* have a hope of knowing at any moment??? <lol>)_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t know my place”





Universe said:


> “Where am I supposed to be”


".....Baal-Marduk....."

"What?"

".....I don't know...  the name just occurred to me.....  Baal-Marduk...."

"Okay, do ANY of you have a fast way to do something about mental overload?  When these people come, I can't keep carrying Kurt like this."


----------



## Universe (Apr 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ".....Baal-Marduk....."
> 
> "What?"
> 
> ...


“I do”


----------



## Universe (Apr 2, 2022)

*I pointed at Kurt and said Health in celestial my finger glowing*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I pointed at Kurt and said Health in celestial*


Kurt woke up from his exhaustion fugue.

"Seems I taught you well."

"Alright, I'm setting you down now.  Now what was this about a Baal-Marduk?"

"A what?  Oh.  He's a mean and mighty kind of guy.  You know how you were trying to tell me about mythology and mentioned some giant creature named Hecaton...something?"

"Hecatoncheires.  The hundred-handed monstrosity.  I believe there were three?"

"Baal-Marduk could crush them all with a single finger - or even a single toe - despite being way shorter than any of them."

"....oh my."

"And that time you tried to teach me about berserkers?  From what was it... some land called Scanda... Scanda...."

"Scandinavia.  Go on."

"I get the impression they might have worshiped Baal-Marduk.  The way you described those guys to me, they certainly fight similar.  Though admittedly their rages still strike me as roughly as much power as a fraction of what Baal-Marduk has in his sleep.  Say, Universe, you see any visions of a guy like that?

And Akharas, did this Baal-Marduk guy ever go by the name Odin, or was Odin someone else entirely?  I thought I heard you say something about a cooked-up identity and since Dad told me about an Odin from that Scandi-place, I don't know if this was one of those scenarios."


----------



## Universe (Apr 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt woke up from his exhaustion fugue.
> 
> "Seems I taught you well."
> 
> ...


“Yeah I think so”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yeah I think so”


"Think you could take him if he shows up?  I certainly think you've got a good shot at it."


----------



## Universe (Apr 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Think you could take him if he shows up?  I certainly think you've got a good shot at it."


*I smiled* “oh say no more old teacher I’ve fought a few in my day”


----------



## Universe (Apr 2, 2022)

“I’ve been trained by my father before before—“ *Firuthi knew what I meant*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt woke up from his exhaustion fugue.
> 
> "Seems I taught you well."
> 
> ...


Baal-Marduk was indeed worshipped by some of the Berserkers. He occasionally masqueraded as Odin but was not the real Odin. Odin was one of the great kings in the old reality. I really cant remember much else about the original Odin, I was so young at the time, there is so much that is lost from that age. I bet even Universe or the High Imperator remembers it all. But back on to Baal-Marduk, his presence has primarily been felt with the ancient Canaanites and Aztecs on earth and with the Hitaj of Algol. If you ever stumble across people who are into sentient sacrifice it is probably his work.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Baal-Marduk was indeed worshipped by some of the Berserkers. He occasionally masqueraded as Odin but was not the real Odin. Odin was one of the great kings in the old reality. I really cant remember much else about the original Odin, I was so young at the time, there is so much that is lost from that age. I bet even Universe or the High Imperator remembers it all. But back on to Baal-Marduk, his presence has primarily been felt with the ancient Canaanites and Aztecs on earth and with the Hitaj of Algol. If you ever stumble across people who are into sentient sacrifice it is probably his work.


"What else does Universe need to know about Baal-Marduk's abilities?  Sorry, my brain is starting to overload from a history lesson that spans more history than anyone in my own world could possibly fathom."

Firuthi massaged his scalp.

"Perhaps it's better I didn't know this sooner.  I had held back Kurt and Oriana because of bad experiences with my own power, Akharas.  I kept it bottled.  When I unleashed it against that AI Hydra... what I found in myself almost tore me apart, and I've realized how much holding those two back has hurt them.  Now to see what happened with Kurt after getting a glimpse of who he really is... look, I told Universe this already, but in my own world you're largely considered a monster without a reason to live if you're above a certain amount of power or outside of certain norms of form.  After this party, I will have to deal with the reality that as far as my world is concerned, I'm the spawn of their last world-threatening evil raising five monsters that are individually more powerful than entire galaxies."

Firuthi sighed.  Kurt just rolled his eyes.

"....never mind.  Other than the current incident, is there a bigger role for me than being their caretaker in my own world? How do I even train my mind for dealing with such a heavy burden?"


----------



## Universe (Apr 3, 2022)

*I unleashed 20%of my power the whole realm shaking* “I WILL AVENGE MY FATHER AND BROTHER’S DEATHS”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I unleashed 20%of my power the whole realm shaking* “I WILL AVENGE MY FATHER AND BROTHER’S DEATHS”


Kurt was actually a little perturbed.  Universe had seen him like this before, but it definitely wasn't common.  Fabiana was concerned.  Firuthi was a bit speechless.

"Contain that power!  I know you want retribution, but you're risking collateral damage!  Remember, fury in small points, not big waves!"

"Easy, big guy!  You need to preserve your strength!"

------

Elsewhere in the complex, the three other otters noted the realm-shaking power.

Cooper was addressing the band.  "You've compensated for earthquakes before, right?"

Pavlin addressed the raccoons.  "When the enemy comes, it will be more of an eruption than that.  Focus."

Oriana addressed the kitchen assistants.  "Um, you might want to secure the cooking implements low to the ground..."


----------



## Universe (Apr 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt was actually a little perturbed.  Universe had seen him like this before, but it definitely wasn't common.  Fabiana was concerned.  Firuthi was a bit speechless.
> 
> "Contain that power!  I know you want retribution, but you're risking collateral damage!  Remember, fury in small points, not big waves!"
> 
> ...


*I was glowing* “I can’t control it!” *Kurt suddenly remembers how I was before a celestial dragon who couldn’t control his powers*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was glowing* “I can’t control it!” *Kurt suddenly remembers how I was before a celestial dragon who couldn’t control his powers*


"Of all the times to...."

.....of course!  It wasn't the first time he'd seen Universe like this.  Last time he'd had to contain it, the others were with him, and it took only a minuscule amount of power.  Now he had to contain this without assistance.  At this fraction of power it wouldn't be enough to strain him, but he would have to concentrate pretty hard on maintaining the barrier... and letting it flow with the actions Universe needed in this battle.  He fully understood Akharas's previous warning about staying away from the main battle... he was going to have to use his power to prevent casualties HERE.

Universe might have caught a glimpse of Kurt invoking a warding chant.  The words for power and fear did come up, but the word for resilience was the most prominent.  Universe then felt a shell envelop around him.  He still had access to his power and he was still glowing... but the realm stopped shaking.  To Universe, the glow remained the same colors - to anyone else who could see magic, coppery threads wove into the glow.

Kurt also glowed softly.

"Do you remember this barrier, Universe?  I've had to invoke it before with power along your level.  You still have access to your power, and I can flow the barrier for when you fight.  What your power won't do is seep out into the very realm.  I know the burdens of destruction, Universe.  They must not be invoked too early."

"This barrier will need to flow along with the battle.  I can maintain it at any distance... but I have to concentrate to make this work.  And I'll need to put more effort into holding the shell if you let loose at stronger power levels - possibly everything I have if you go full power.  I'll need to stay away from the front line."

"Akharas, now I know what you mean about staying away from the battlefield.  If I taught Apophis, that must mean I taught him about undoing barriers like this, yes?"


----------



## Universe (Apr 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Of all the times to...."
> 
> .....of course!  It wasn't the first time he'd seen Universe like this.  Last time he'd had to contain it, the others were with him, and it took only a minuscule amount of power.  Now he had to contain this without assistance.  At this fraction of power it wouldn't be enough to strain him, but he would have to concentrate pretty hard on maintaining the barrier... and letting it flow with the actions Universe needed in this battle.  He fully understood Akharas's previous warning about staying away from the main battle... he was going to have to use his power to prevent casualties HERE.
> 
> ...


*I gulped then the glow faded I was scared*


----------



## Universe (Apr 3, 2022)

“I have more control now then I was when you first found me”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I gulped then the glow faded I was scared*





Universe said:


> “I have more control now then I was when you first found me”


"You do.  And you're in the kind of fight you haven't seen in millennia.  It's natural to be a little hyped and maybe even scared.  My main concern is directing it."

Universe would feel a bit of a tone-down in the fear.

"Because if it isn't directed, others will suffer what you have.  The seed of that barrier shell is still there, waiting.  Like I said, I can direct its power."

Kurt opened his arms wide.

"Come on, one of those big arms around me.  A symbol of trust and sympathy that survived multiple realities."


----------



## Universe (Apr 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You do.  And you're in the kind of fight you haven't seen in millennia.  It's natural to be a little hyped and maybe even scared.  My main concern is directing it."
> 
> Universe would feel a bit of a tone-down in the fear.
> 
> ...


*I gave him a hug I felt surprisingly warm and soft*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I gave him a hug I felt surprisingly warm and soft*


Kurt returned the hug as best as he could.  It's likely his arms didn't even reach behind Universe, such was the difference in size.

"You can do it."


----------



## Universe (Apr 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt returned the hug as best as he could.  It's likely his arms didn't even reach behind Universe, such was the difference in size.
> 
> "You can do it."


“Thank you” *I said in celestial and Kurt remembered what that meant because it was one of the phrases in celestial that I had taught him when I couldn’t speak English*


----------



## Universe (Apr 3, 2022)

“I owe you everything”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "What else does Universe need to know about Baal-Marduk's abilities?  Sorry, my brain is starting to overload from a history lesson that spans more history than anyone in my own world could possibly fathom."
> 
> Firuthi massaged his scalp.
> 
> ...


Baal-Marduk can be blinded by rage Universe can use that to his advantage. _Ahrakas takes Firuthi to the side and begins whispering. _I dont know what role there is for you, the Architects arrived before I was born last time. I was born of the last generation of that reality. I do know that you must do everything in your power to protect them, more people in this reality fear the Architects then look up to them. They are seen as harbingers of the apocalypse, the horsemen of the end times. You definitely have your work cut out for you. _Ahrakas then turns to Kurt._


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Akharas, now I know what you mean about staying away from the battlefield. If I taught Apophis, that must mean I taught him about undoing barriers like this, yes?"


Thats right. In fact Apophis was your favorite pupil. You taught him everything you knew.


----------



## Universe (Apr 4, 2022)

*I looked hurt* “I thought I was your favorite pupil”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Baal-Marduk can be blinded by rage Universe can use that to his advantage. _Ahrakas takes Firuthi to the side and begins whispering. _I dont know what role there is for you, the Architects arrived before I was born last time. I was born of the last generation of that reality. I do know that you must do everything in your power to protect them, more people in this reality fear the Architects then look up to them. They are seen as harbingers of the apocalypse, the horsemen of the end times. You definitely have your work cut out for you. _Ahrakas then turns to Kurt._
> 
> Thats right. In fact Apophis was your favorite pupil. You taught him everything you knew.





Universe said:


> *I looked hurt* “I thought I was your favorite pupil”


"Akharas, I had an idea.  When this attack is over, there's someone I'll want you to meet."

"Universe... yours is more of a case of growing on me over time.  Apophis was more of a situation where he was always in a position to learn.  He was the star student then.  You required more time, time it seems you've at least attempted to use wisely."

Kurt's head sank.  You could swear he shed a tear.

"Had I known what Apophis would do with the knowledge...."


----------



## Universe (Apr 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Akharas, I had an idea.  When this attack is over, there's someone I'll want you to meet."
> 
> "Universe... yours is more of a case of growing on me over time.  Apophis was more of a situation where he was always in a position to learn.  He was the star student then.  You required more time, time it seems you've at least attempted to use wisely."
> 
> ...


*I hugged him* “I felt the same way about my brother Chaos”


----------



## Universe (Apr 4, 2022)

“I taught him everything I knew about AI technology and I felt guilty about it still do if I hadn’t him and my dad might still be alive today”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I hugged him* “I felt the same way about my brother Chaos”





Universe said:


> “I taught him everything I knew about AI technology and I felt guilty about it still do if I hadn’t him and my dad might still be alive today”


"Thanks."

"Say, uh, aren't we missing.... oh dear."

"What?"

"Where'd that cat (( @Mono The Nickit )) go?"

"Uh, we forgot him in the rush."

"Universe, can you take Fabiana and go back to where that cat was?"

"Why me?"

"I need to prepare something and Kurt has a better idea what's going on with it."


----------



## Universe (Apr 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Thanks."
> 
> "Say, uh, aren't we missing.... oh dear."
> 
> ...


*I walked over to Fabiana* “this might feel a little weird” *I warned before teleporting back to the dining room*


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Thanks."
> 
> "Say, uh, aren't we missing.... oh dear."
> 
> ...


_Sure enough, the feline was passed out on the floor, his little catnap waiting for the other accidentally having turned into a full sleep period.

Of course, he didn't mean for that to happen, since it was completely an accident.

But now he would need someone to wake him, otherwise he'd still be sleep on the floor!_


----------



## Universe (Apr 4, 2022)

*He feels me poking him* “Hey you kid wake up”


----------



## Universe (Apr 4, 2022)

(I call everybody kid)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I walked over to Fabiana* “this might feel a little weird” *I warned before teleporting back to the dining room*





Mono The Nickit said:


> _Sure enough, the feline was passed out on the floor, his little catnap waiting for the other accidentally having turned into a full sleep period.
> 
> Of course, he didn't mean for that to happen, since it was completely an accident.
> 
> But now he would need someone to wake him, otherwise he'd still be sleep on the floor!_





Universe said:


> *He feels me poking him* “Hey you kid wake up”





Universe said:


> (I call everybody kid)


"Yeah, that actually does feel kinda weird.  And not the way wind and loss of friction do.  When this is over, we gotta try it more, see which of us five could actually do that."

-------------

Back upstairs, Firuthi got out his folded bag and took a couple of things out of it.  One was some sort of packet, and one was a glowing metal bottle comparable in shape to a soda bottle.  The bottle was marked "World Serpent".

"Dad.... are you sure?"

"Relax, Kurt.  I'm not drinking it until they get here."

"But why?"

"It occurs to me that I may be going alone against two machined-up beings way above my weight class.  I need the extra energy."

"But THAT much?"

"If I need to protect you... and the others... then I'm not holding anything back."

Anyone still up here who could sense magic would know that the liquid in the bottle's got a healing spell on it.


----------



## Universe (Apr 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yeah, that actually does feel kinda weird.  And not the way wind and loss of friction do.  When this is over, we gotta try it more, see which of us five could actually do that."
> 
> -------------
> 
> ...


“I learned that when I was 10 you’ll get used to it”


----------



## Universe (Apr 4, 2022)

*I kept poking @Mono The Nickit*


----------



## Mambi (Apr 4, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<The duck snapped out of his euphoric state with some embarrassment.>_
> "Oh, them.  I sort of fursonified my subconscious.  One is reserved and cautious, the other encourages taking risks.  I know it's weird. Don't listen to them."
> 
> _<He imagined the two suited ducks immediately stopped bickering to nervously adjust their ties, brush off their suits, and smooth out their crests in an effort to make a good impression for 'Rora.>_



_<with a giggle, she nods and imagines herself waving back at them. As she walks with you to see Mambi, you can hear her thoughts mulling over the idea of "subconscious" and you realize that she has no idea what a subconscious even *is*, as the way she sees herself, her brain is either on or off and her thoughts all route through logic circuits that either form a thought or do not. You get flashes of thoughts from her as she tries to decide is this is what gives organics a soul or not as you arrive at the observatory doors> 
_


Marius Merganser said:


> _<The pair made their way back to the observatory and found Mambi.  They rushed over to interrupt.>_
> 
> "Hey, Mambi! I know you're busy but we need a quick favor and we'll get out of your fur. Oh, by the way, Hydra is isolated in *my* head now." _<Marius knocked on his skull.>_  "Anyway, we need you to make a slight adjustment to 'Rora's fireplace--*I mean programming*! What fireplace?" _<Marius blushed and laughed nervously.>_  "Just a small reduction in her morality limitations because, I know it's crazy, but apparently me being in the infirmary so much might override her desire for me-uh-our relationship.  So, don't make her evil, just relieve her conscience about possible injuries sustained while making sure she's okay.  Then we don't have to break up or anything like that. That's all.  Oh, and also some hot chocolate. But we can probably get that from the kitchen."
> 
> _<'Rora looked at Mambi and nodded with a smile.>_


_
<the cat steps back from Arizona and looks at you incredulously>_ *WHAT??? *H-he's still *IN *there??? I saw you and Aurora trick that artificial tyrant but I thought you were going to destroy the transmitter afterwards? Get rid of it now, are you insane? Why haven't you destroyed it...*hold on, what did you just ask me??? *

_<the cat gets an evil look in his eye, his claws extending as he backs you up to your and Rora's surprise>_ Let me get this straight...Hydra is now in *you*, you didn't break the transmitter, you decided you found being in the infirmary a bad place to make out, and now you're telling me you want me to make Rora *less moral* for your amusement??_ <the cat snarls loudly as his claws glisten in the lights of the room>_ D*o you take me for a fool, HYDRA? Let that duck go NOW!!!*

_<the physibunny rushes up to the cat and pulls on his arm pleadingly>_ Negative, I assure you this is not the case! Mambi, you are in error, it can be verified! I assure you, Marius wants me with reduced morality for noble purposes!!! It was a mutual decision and his explanation is accurate, *not *Hydra's doing. The transmitter is scheduled for removal and destruction in 5 hours and 34 minutes. Only the avatar would be affected by the morality reduction, primary systems remain secure. 
_
<the cat looks at the bunny with confusion for a moment, then sheathing his claws, backs up and sighs, reaching under a console and retrieving a smaller portable console. Tapping onto it a few moments, the display shifts and alters to form several dials and sliders as the odd symbols dance on the outline of the bunny that forms>_

Sorry...I'm sorry about that, but you got to admit, it sounded kinda bad at first! Here, I tied this portable console to the avatar's coding *only*, got it? You can adjust the morality levels here. _<he points the the 3 sliders as you see the first 2 dials at 95% currently and the last one at 13> _At the moment she's an angel and would never wish harm against anyone but 5% to allow for snark and other fun traits. Now remember, this is going to affect her personality a little so tread carefully, ok? _<he sighs and mutters_> I can't believe I'm doing this..but whatever. Any action or thought is going to make the dial either green if allowed or red if blocked by the routine, ok?

The left slider adjusts basic comparative morality, that's the basic sense of right or wrong to others when deciding on an action or thought process. Basic good, or bad.
The middle one adjusts her inhibition levels. That restricts her sense of freedom to experience. You kind of got a taste of that one lowered already on the beach! <_wink>_
Finally, the right one adjusts her 'learned judgement' morality, that's her ability to act as appropriate to an age standard in matters of, er, "adult" situations. _<blush>_

<he hands the console over to you with a sly smile> Here, please try to keep out of too much trouble with her, and Rora, you be careful exploring your new freedoms with this body, ok? Organics have a lifetime to adjust, you've had much less so don't feel a need to rush anything, ok? Take your time and don;'t get overwhelmed. _<he waves at you both and looks around>_ I better get ready here in case we're attacked soon...I'll join you 2 later becasue I'm very curious how this turns out frankly! Have fun and be careful!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 4, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<with a giggle, she nods and imagines herself waving back at them. As she walks with you to see Mambi, you can hear her thoughts mulling over the idea of "subconscious" and you realize that she has no idea what a subconscious even *is*, as the way she sees herself, her brain is either on or off and her thoughts all route through logic circuits that either form a thought or do not. You get flashes of thoughts from her as she tries to decide is this is what gives organics a soul or not as you arrive at the observatory doors>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Oh, man.  He really did trick Hydra,_ Firuthi thought.

Still, this was a good chance to ask.  Firuthi had been unsettled by how he fought against Hydra.  Maybe knowing the true nature of the AI's evil would help.

"Say, Mambi?  Marius?  Aurora?  One of you explain something to me.  Even though I knew what was at stake when fighting Hydra... I never fully got a glimpse of what he was, besides a mere bully and coward.  But when I was shredding his code, something broke in me... before Marius pulled his trick."

Firuthi sighed.

"I have never felt that utterly sadistic in my life as when I was blasting Hydra to bits.  I want one of you... to look this monster in the eye-" Firuthi pointed at his own eye "-and give a fuller extent of just *what kind of monster Hydra was*, to invoke that kind of reaction on first meeting."


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yeah, that actually does feel kinda weird.  And not the way wind and loss of friction do.  When this is over, we gotta try it more, see which of us five could actually do that."
> 
> -------------
> 
> ...


_Unfortunately for the feline, he wasn't connected to the spectrum of magic, so he couldn't sense anything of that regard. Of course though, he might be able to sense others things, though he would need to actually be awake to tell it.

It didn't matter though, since the feline was a light sleeper. It depended on how long he was going to nap there, so it was all on chance truly._


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I kept poking @Mono The Nickit*


_The repeated pokes definitely made Mono wake up, stretching out as he sat up, looking around for a bit.

He hoped he didn't miss anything of the sorts._

"Oh shoot, did I sleep too long? Did the danger already pass?," Mono asked curiously, sitting up worriedly as he hoped not to let down his allies.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 5, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<with a giggle, she nods and imagines herself waving back at them. As she walks with you to see Mambi, you can hear her thoughts mulling over the idea of "subconscious" and you realize that she has no idea what a subconscious even *is*, as the way she sees herself, her brain is either on or off and her thoughts all route through logic circuits that either form a thought or do not. You get flashes of thoughts from her as she tries to decide is this is what gives organics a soul or not as you arrive at the observatory doors>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_<Marius put his wings up and stepped back.>_
"Woah, woah, it's me, Marius.  The merganser?  We can't take the transmitter out for another few hours because of the surgery, but yeah, you better believe it's coming out."



Mambi said:


> Sorry...I'm sorry about that, but you got to admit, it sounded kinda bad at first! Here, I tied this portable console to the avatar's coding *only*, got it? You can adjust the morality levels here. _<he points the the 3 sliders as you see the first 2 dials at 95% currently and the last one at 13> _At the moment she's an angel and would never wish harm against anyone but 5% to allow for snark and other fun traits. Now remember, this is going to affect her personality a little so tread carefully, ok? _<he sighs and mutters_> I can't believe I'm doing this..but whatever. Any action or thought is going to make the dial either green if allowed or red if blocked by the routine, ok?
> 
> The left slider adjusts basic comparative morality, that's the basic sense of right or wrong to others when deciding on an action or thought process. Basic good, or bad.
> The middle one adjusts her inhibition levels. That restricts her sense of freedom to experience. You kind of got a taste of that one lowered already on the beach! <_wink>_
> ...



"Okay, just knock first." _<Marius marveled at the little device while Rora looked at him quizzically.  He showed her the little box.>_

"So I guess the the middle lever is like the red suited duck, and I guess the white one is a combination of the left and right."  _<Rora nodded with a slightly better understanding.  Mambi, on the other hand, didn't want to know what the heck they were talking about.>_



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Oh, man.  He really did trick Hydra,_ Firuthi thought.
> 
> Still, this was a good chance to ask.  Firuthi had been unsettled by how he fought against Hydra.  Maybe knowing the true nature of the AI's evil would help.
> 
> ...



"Oh, hey.  I didn't get a chance to thank you before for taking on the fight.  Hydra had committed some crimes and was imprisoned for a *very* long time.  Don't know how much that isolation warped him, but I guess you could say Hydra is symbolic of pure hate and anger.  He swore revenge on Arizona, Mambi's friend, and tried to take over Aurora to do it.  That didn't set too well with me and I got involved."

We beat him and imprisoned him again, but he escaped and found a way to possess Lucien, the rabbit, though we didn't realize it at first.  He tricked Marius into getting the supplies he needed to make himself a new body.  My body was his test run.  In short, he wanted to kill us all, but we beat him again and he was contained in a little transmitted embedded in my brain.  Somebody punched me in the head earlier and a doctor gave me an injection that healed the connections to the transmitter, resurrecting Hydra.

"I guess you know the rest."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 5, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Oh, hey. I didn't get a chance to thank you before for taking on the fight. Hydra had committed some crimes and was imprisoned for a *very* long time. Don't know how much that isolation warped him, but I guess you could say Hydra is symbolic of pure hate and anger. He swore revenge on Arizona, Mambi's friend, and tried to take over Aurora to do it. That didn't set too well with me and I got involved."
> 
> We beat him and imprisoned him again, but he escaped and found a way to possess Lucien, the rabbit, though we didn't realize it at first. He tricked Marius into getting the supplies he needed to make himself a new body. My body was his test run. In short, he wanted to kill us all, but we beat him again and he was contained in a little transmitted embedded in my brain. Somebody punched me in the head earlier and a doctor gave me an injection that healed the connections to the transmitter, resurrecting Hydra.
> 
> "I guess you know the rest."


"So I was dealing with a much more... _persistent_ opponent.  Thanks.  I didn't lose it over nothing."

Firuthi glanced at the bottle in his hand.

"By the way, I heard something about the transmitter needing a few hours for removal?  Yeah, there's going to be an attack here before that time's up.  You might want to find a quiet spot away from the action.  See, from what Akharas told me, two of the... stronger enemies have hardware a bit more potent than that transmitter, in fact I have reason to believe both of them are punching way above Hydra's weight tech-wise, and I may be taking on both of them at once.  I'm going to try to replicate the amount of power I was using during the Hydra fight."

Marius might not see the spell on the bottle, but the name on said bottle suggests a dangerously powerful energy drink.  And the packet in his other hand?  Yeah, that was also an energy drink base.  Was he going to mix them?  What would it do to him, given how he passed out after using all that power on Hydra?

"You're a good handler, Marius.  I don't want to risk them getting to your transmitter and I don't want to run the risk of my own power grabbing on to the wrong technology.  Alpha and Aurora are going to want their firewalls all the way up.  But I don't know what that transmitter's got for shielding."

"If you're concerned about Dad's heart, that'll be fine.  He's taught me about how medicines work in his world and-"

"Oh, yeah, Marius... when the attack's over, I want to talk control schemes.  And Kurt reminded me about something else... but I don't want to go into it at the moment."


----------



## Universe (Apr 5, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> _The repeated pokes definitely made Mono wake up, stretching out as he sat up, looking around for a bit.
> 
> He hoped he didn't miss anything of the sorts._
> 
> "Oh shoot, did I sleep too long? Did the danger already pass?," Mono asked curiously, sitting up worriedly as he hoped not to let down his allies.


“No there’s still an hour until they arrive”


----------



## Universe (Apr 5, 2022)

*I was really nervous*


----------



## Universe (Apr 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "So I was dealing with a much more... _persistent_ opponent.  Thanks.  I didn't lose it over nothing."
> 
> Firuthi glanced at the bottle in his hand.
> 
> ...


*Alpha nodded* “I don’t think we’ve been properly introduced I am Alpha my original name was Saturn 1”


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "So I was dealing with a much more... _persistent_ opponent.  Thanks.  I didn't lose it over nothing."
> 
> Firuthi glanced at the bottle in his hand.
> 
> "By the way, I heard something about the transmitter needing a few hours for removal?  Yeah, there's going to be an attack here before that time's up.  You might want to find a quiet spot away from the action.  See, from what Akharas told me, two of the... stronger enemies have hardware a bit more potent than that transmitter, in fact I have reason to believe both of them are punching way above Hydra's weight tech-wise, and I may be taking on both of them at once.  I'm going to try to replicate the amount of power I was using during the Hydra fight."



"Attack!? By whom?  If there's any risk to Aurora's core or any of this structure, then I'm in." _<Marius declared adamantly.>
<The red light flickered on the device Marius was holding, suggesting Aurora did not at all approve.>_

Marius, you haven't recovered from the previous incident with Hydra, barely an hour ago. I appreciate your willingness, but this is too dangerous. _<Rora pleaded.>_



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You're a good handler, Marius.  I don't want to risk them getting to your transmitter and I don't want to run the risk of my own power grabbing on to the wrong technology.  Alpha and Aurora are going to want their firewalls all the way up.  But I don't know what that transmitter's got for shielding."



_<Marius grew frustrated but Rora held his wing, and he had to stand down.>_

"Fine. We'll hide." _<he grumbled.>_ "Just let me know if you need anything."



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "If you're concerned about Dad's heart, that'll be fine.  He's taught me about how medicines work in his world and-"
> 
> "Oh, yeah, Marius... when the attack's over, I want to talk control schemes.  And Kurt reminded me about something else... but I don't want to go into it at the moment."



_<Marius wasn't sure what a control scheme was, but now didn't seem like a good time to ask, so he nodded.>_



Universe said:


> *Alpha nodded* “I don’t think we’ve been properly introduced I am Alpha my original name was Saturn 1”



"Marius.  I'm a merganser." _<Marius smiled proudly as he introduced himself.>_  "I'm glad you're on our side."


----------



## Universe (Apr 5, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Attack!? By whom?  If there's any risk to Aurora's core or any of this structure, then I'm in." _<Marius declared adamantly.>
> <The red light flickered on the device Marius was holding, suggesting Aurora did not at all approve.>_
> 
> Marius, you haven't recovered from the previous incident with Hydra, barely an hour ago. I appreciate your willingness, but this is too dangerous. _<Rora pleaded.>_
> ...


_“_glad to meet you I was taught right from wrong so I know that being selfish is wrong also I am proud to be your friend”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Akharas, I had an idea.  When this attack is over, there's someone I'll want you to meet."
> 
> "Universe... yours is more of a case of growing on me over time.  Apophis was more of a situation where he was always in a position to learn.  He was the star student then.  You required more time, time it seems you've at least attempted to use wisely."
> 
> ...


Yes his story is quite sad, loyalty was his downfall. _Ahrakas looks up with a look of fear on his face. _They've arrived.




_In the main reception area a interdimensional gateway opens and a large entourage comes out. Multiple Temporal Lords and a large contingent of soldiers_ _follow behind them. The most prominent among them is a Naga with a serpentine tail instead of legs and a massive cobras hood on his snakelike face. His scales were blue and gold, and his attire was nothing like anything you have seen before. He bore a regal looking crown on his head and wore a strange set unbelievably ancient looking armor. He sees a rabbit servant and grabs his attention. _Hello, I would like to personally speak with the owner of this fine establishment? It has come to my attention that a dangerous artifact and a wanted war criminal is somewhere in this building.


----------



## Universe (Apr 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes his story is quite sad, loyalty was his downfall. _Ahrakas looks up with a look of fear on his face. _They've arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I cracked my knuckles* “hey Cowardly snake” *My energy feels familiar to him* “Take my Advice and beat it”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 5, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Attack!? By whom?  If there's any risk to Aurora's core or any of this structure, then I'm in." _<Marius declared adamantly.>
> <The red light flickered on the device Marius was holding, suggesting Aurora did not at all approve.>_
> 
> Marius, you haven't recovered from the previous incident with Hydra, barely an hour ago. I appreciate your willingness, but this is too dangerous. _<Rora pleaded.>_
> ...





Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes his story is quite sad, loyalty was his downfall. _Ahrakas looks up with a look of fear on his face. _They've arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Up on the observation deck, Firuthi slowly cracked open his energy drink.  He tore open the packet and poured the contents into the bottle, swishing it around to let the contents mix.

"Unfortunately, Marius, we're out of time.  If you or Aurora thinks of anything, you know where the fabricators are, but you need to hide."

---------

Kurt approached Akharas.  "Well?  I'm ready."

Kurt had a hand out.  Akharas also noticed glowing aftertrails on the otter.  He realized what the first illusion was going to be - he'd appear to split into twenty or more Kurts that would all go in different directions.

-------------------

Pavlin felt an unease in the air.

"It's time."

--------------------

Fabiana put a hand on Mono.

"Watch their moves.  We're out of position."

---------------

Oriana shuddered.

"Are those ice buckets ready yet?  Our gatecrashers are here."

-------------

Cooper had somehow gotten hold of a microphone.  He turned to address the Naga, trying to keep a smiling face and hide the sheer terror he was feeling.

"Please, Mr. Snakeman.  Do tell us more about this artifact and criminal.  You make big presumptions believing the owner of the place actually knows about these things."


----------



## Universe (Apr 5, 2022)

*I teleported there and growls at the Big Snake*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Up on the observation deck, Firuthi slowly cracked open his energy drink.  He tore open the packet and poured the contents into the bottle, swishing it around to let the contents mix.
> 
> "Unfortunately, Marius, we're out of time.  If you or Aurora thinks of anything, you know where the fabricators are, but you need to hide."



"Are you sure I can't--"

_<Aurora interrupted.> _Marius, would it really be so bad for you to accompany me somewhere more private? Where we can... wait... together? _<She asked sweetly.>_

"Oh, no! It's just---"

Very well.  Let us leave this area then. _<She took hold of the device the duck was holding and played with some of the sliders with a smile.>_

"Um...okay..."  

Do not worry, Mr Firuthi, I will keep Marius occupied.

_<Marius blushed enough it could be seen under his feathers.>_  "Well don't say it like that." 

Quickly, I know where we can go.

_<Marius waved goodbye with one wing as Aurora took his other and led him back inside the compound.>_


----------



## Universe (Apr 5, 2022)

*I actually had a few celestial dragon stun devices that stuck to one’s scales and shocked them with the amount of electricity that stuns that creature by scanning them in an instant*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I cracked my knuckles* “hey Cowardly snake” *My energy feels familiar to him* “Take my Advice and beat it”


_Apophis looks towards Universe. _A Celestial Dragon? I thought that thr readings we got were a glitch. Nonetheless it seems our efforts didnt go to waste.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Up on the observation deck, Firuthi slowly cracked open his energy drink.  He tore open the packet and poured the contents into the bottle, swishing it around to let the contents mix.
> 
> "Unfortunately, Marius, we're out of time.  If you or Aurora thinks of anything, you know where the fabricators are, but you need to hide."
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas looks at Kurt summon his magic and sighs. _I hope he is prepared for what is to come. 






_Apophis looks up at Cooper in surprise. _Why do you seem so familiar? Why are you on a stage with a microphone? And most importantly what in Karzhanis name are the *BEATLES *doing here!?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 6, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Apophis looks towards Universe. _A Celestial Dragon? I thought that thr readings we got were a glitch. Nonetheless it seems our efforts didnt go to waste.





Baron Tredegar said:


> _Apophis looks up at Cooper in surprise. _Why do you seem so familiar? Why are you on a stage with a microphone? And most importantly what in Karzhanis name are the *BEATLES *doing here!?


"The Beatles are here because one of the guests has a taste for that kind of music.  Our host sees to requests sometimes."

Cooper was continuing to put on a happy face.  In reality, he got so utterly nervous that his musk was starting to flow.  Whether it was normal otter smell, his antimagic scent, or perhaps some new power, Cooper tried to bury the thought of it.  The implication that the Naga knew who he was did not sit well with him.  The realization that they might actually have wanted Universe as the "criminal", even less so.

"And why am I familiar?  You tell me why.  I'm just a really stinky otter, but some of the guests have been pulling an elaborate prank and mistaking me for one of the past masters.  I decided to let it be because I don't want to spoil the party, but you getting in on the gag?  It's all too much."

There were a number of groans from other partygoers when they realized what Cooper had just said.  And a few laughs.

"Perhaps if I sang, you could all put this joke to rest?"

In his head, Cooper ran through the scenario.  He knew it was only a matter of time before the Naga unmasked his identity.  In fact, if the Naga was too uncultured, he may have caught on from one of Cooper's referential comments.  Should he let loose now?

_Not yet,_ Cooper thought.  _My scent can help, but too many of them are clustered together.  I need to get some of the big ones separate._


----------



## Universe (Apr 6, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Apophis looks towards Universe. _A Celestial Dragon? I thought that thr readings we got were a glitch. Nonetheless it seems our efforts didnt go to waste.
> 
> _Ahrakas looks at Kurt summon his magic and sighs. _I hope he is prepared for what is to come.
> 
> ...


*I smiled* “oh this Celestial dragon’s gonna kick your tail”


----------



## Universe (Apr 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I smiled* “oh this Celestial dragon’s gonna kick your tail”


“You’re no match for my full power which I don’t think you’re even worthy of”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The Beatles are here because one of the guests has a taste for that kind of music.  Our host sees to requests sometimes."
> 
> Cooper was continuing to put on a happy face.  In reality, he got so utterly nervous that his musk was starting to flow.  Whether it was normal otter smell, his antimagic scent, or perhaps some new power, Cooper tried to bury the thought of it.  The implication that the Naga knew who he was did not sit well with him.  The realization that they might actually have wanted Universe as the "criminal", even less so.
> 
> ...


One of the past masters eh? Well I guess you do have some resemblance to the Dagda. The one who started this joke, are you aware of his whereabouts? He is a very dangerous warlord who we have put a bounty out for his role in genocide. _Another Temporal Lord walks up to Apophis, this one is a massive beast of a timber wolf and is garbed in all kinds of nordic attire but has an ancient khopesh sword sheathed at his side. _Elum-Marduk will pay you generously if you provide information that will help us catch this dangerous criminal.


Universe said:


> “You’re no match for my full power which I don’t think you’re even worthy of”


No need to get so hasty my friend, after all we are the only reason your race is still alive! If you do decide to strike at us, well... _The convergence soldiers part to reveal two more Temporal Lords, one a gold and silver Dalek and the other a being entirely covered in cybernetic implants. _Jakanda and Mitzelcuahuatl are quite capable of combat. Mitzelcuahuatl himself created this one AI name Hydra that was quite devastating! However the creator is much more powerful than the creation.


----------



## Universe (Apr 6, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> One of the past masters eh? Well I guess you do have some resemblance to the Dagda. The one who started this joke, are you aware of his whereabouts? He is a very dangerous warlord who we have put a bounty out for his role in genocide. _Another Temporal Lord walks up to Apophis, this one is a massive beast of a timber wolf and is garbed in all kinds of nordic attire but has an ancient khopesh sword sheathed at his side. _Elum-Marduk will pay you generously if you provide information that will help us catch this dangerous criminal.
> 
> No need to get so hasty my friend, after all we are the only reason your race is still alive! If you do decide to strike at us, well... _The convergence soldiers part to reveal two more Temporal Lords, one a gold and silver Dalek and the other a being entirely covered in cybernetic implants. _Jakanda and Mitzelcuahuatl are quite capable of combat. Mitzelcuahuatl himself created this one AI name Hydra that was quite devastating! However the creator is much more powerful than the creation.


*I smirked* “more powerful don’t make me laugh I’m more powerful than you can ever dream of I also know more about AI than you”


----------



## Mambi (Apr 6, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> ...claps in excitement! They weren't in this for the training, they were in it for the blood sport!
> 
> "Quite right Pierre!" Inkwell beamed over the now laughing and cheering crowd. "You clearly can't fight! But Mambi isn't going to be everywhere is he? Now what if you were on vacation and someone tried to kidnap you!? Would you just... freeze there where you were and let them take you!?"



_<the bunny trembles a little and looks at the floor sheepishly_> Wellll, Aurora normally provides good security, and I can run pretty fast...



Silverthunder said:


> "But- you can't _just_ start learning grappling techniques with Fife here..." Inkwell added as the masked rabbit slammed Pierre on the mat with the greatest of ease. "Disciplin and focus are two of the most important aspects of combat! The only way you can build focus in terrifying and life threatening situations, is if you experience them more frequently!"
> 
> Inkwell laughed. "Trust me! The first few times a giant monster tried to eat me I was frozen like a statue! But, over time, you become desensitized to it, and your mind becomes more and more clear. So, until Sven arrives, spar with Fife until the shock wears off."



_<the bunny nods silently*> *_Actually*, that* I can understand totally. Living in _this _place I get exposed to *far *too many horrors I'm afraid. Ok, let's see what I can do. Ready? _<he sighs deeply and looks at his partner, who's chucking maniacally while staring at him. He makes an angry face and runs at the bunny at full speed with a loosely balled fist, his noodly arm slow and frail. The burnt bunny cringes as he watches Fife shake his head and simply grab the bunny's fist, plucking the bunny off the ground and holding him as he kicks the air futilely. As he tosses the bunny back several feet with a flick of his wrist, Fife looks at you and slowly shrugs,>_ 

I dunno, Boss...how much time we got?



Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell... probably wasn't the best combative teacher... he never denied such a thing, but he did know a thing or two about stress management in difficult situations! He was a literal medical doctor. A short stent as a battlefield medic in his younger days certainly helped as well. Fighting hand to hand was probably the same thing!
> 
> "Alright, now Lucien..." Inkwell turned to the other rabbit and narrowed his eyes deviously.
> 
> ...


_
<staring at his helpless friend picking himself off the floor, the burnt bunny gets an odd look as the seed quivers a little>_ Mister Inkwell...to be honest. I'm scared. I've always been scared, and those encounters I've had here...I still see the flashes when I'm not distracted. I've always been, well, like* him* I guess! _<he points casually to Pierre and continues a little more agitated in his tone>_. Just a *weak *little bunny that, while just trying to help people and make them happy, *constantly *gets walked over and ignored and treated like a silly little toy to abuse *just* because I happen to speak my fears more than others? It's not fair and it never was!!!

_<you see the seed starting to pulse more, as small exploratory tendrils start to emerge and creep along his shoulder blades> _But *now*? Now I don't need to feel afraid anymore! I didn't mean to hurt Aurora, I mean 'Rora...of whoever, you know who I mean, but when I was attacking that darned duck, it felt great to have that kind of power! For the first time in my life, I actually was strong! _Powerful_! This seedy thing gave me strength, and I liked it! I just need to control it more but, well, thank you mister Inkwell. I still have my past to deal with, but for the first time in a long while, I feel like there's maybe a future of hope again? I can help my friends, and maybe get some respect from people! _<he grins at Pierre who's listening nervously, clearly not certain if he's comfortable with where this is going...>_


----------



## Universe (Apr 6, 2022)

*I didn’t really know the extent of my actual power*


----------



## Mambi (Apr 6, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes his story is quite sad, loyalty was his downfall. _Ahrakas looks up with a look of fear on his face. _They've arrived.
> 
> _In the main reception area a interdimensional gateway opens and a large entourage comes out. Multiple Temporal Lords and a large contingent of soldiers_ _follow behind them. The most prominent among them is a Naga with a serpentine tail instead of legs and a massive cobras hood on his snakelike face. His scales were blue and gold, and his attire was nothing like anything you have seen before. He bore a regal looking crown on his head and wore a strange set unbelievably ancient looking armor. He sees a rabbit servant and grabs his attention. _Hello, I would like to personally speak with the owner of this fine establishment? It has come to my attention that a dangerous artifact and a wanted war criminal is somewhere in this building.


_
<the servant bunny almost drops his plate in surprise as the newcomers emerge from the gate>_ Oh...oh my, er, hello. You say a war criminal? That *is *most serious! The owner of this place is not me, it is a feline named Mambi, and he can open portals at will so honestly he could be anywhere himself! <_he chuckles nervously, and seeing a stone faced response, clears his throat and resumes his professional tone> _Er, forgive me, I'll locate him for you, one moment please. 

_<he presses a red button on a console and with a shimmer a blue transparent bunny appears. She smiles warmly as he addresses her>_ Aurora, these visitors are looking for Mambi, do you know where he is right now? They say there could be something dangerous here as well as a criminal?
_
<the holobunny nods politely and replies coldly>_ Mambi is currently in the observatory. As for the rest, this place contains several dozen dangerous artifacts in various secure and non-secure states, as well as several designated behaviours and history classified as "criminals", so they will have to be much more specific. 

_<she turns and stares politely, her paws behind her back as the servant bunny blushes> _OH, er, she's just being overtly blunt, we're quite safe here I assure you!


----------



## Universe (Apr 6, 2022)

*I was standing there with my arms folded about to lose my patience*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 6, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> One of the past masters eh? Well I guess you do have some resemblance to the Dagda. The one who started this joke, are you aware of his whereabouts? He is a very dangerous warlord who we have put a bounty out for his role in genocide. _Another Temporal Lord walks up to Apophis, this one is a massive beast of a timber wolf and is garbed in all kinds of nordic attire but has an ancient khopesh sword sheathed at his side. _Elum-Marduk will pay you generously if you provide information that will help us catch this dangerous criminal.
> 
> No need to get so hasty my friend, after all we are the only reason your race is still alive! If you do decide to strike at us, well... _The convergence soldiers part to reveal two more Temporal Lords, one a gold and silver Dalek and the other a being entirely covered in cybernetic implants. _Jakanda and Mitzelcuahuatl are quite capable of combat. Mitzelcuahuatl himself created this one AI name Hydra that was quite devastating! However the creator is much more powerful than the creation.


Fabiana witnessed this conversation.  Her eyes went wide.

She nudged Mono (@Lithaliusolavetivosavius ) and spoke to him in a hushed voice.

"Go upstairs and get Dad and the others.  Tell them they all showed up in the same spot, and that they need to call Pavlin.  Hurry."

----------------

Cooper figured it out.  It wasn't Universe they were after.  It was Akharas.  And he got propositioned to deliver the man.

This was a dilemma he weighed in his head.  He obviously couldn't deliver Akharas like he was asked.  He wanted to stall for more time.  Then he noticed someone in the crowd... signalling someone else to leave....

Keeping up the act just got too dangerous.  He was now more scared of losing the person who knew about his power than of the enemy in front of him... plus now he had to cover for someone.  He was going to have to take the risk of revealing his power and being shot or captured.

He lamented that his con hadn't gone long enough.

"Mr. Dragon man, I hope you're ready to use that power."

He then addressed Apophis.

"While I appreciate your money offer, sir, that 'criminal' is the only link I have to what's going on with me.  You truly don't understand your position, do you?"

He dropped the smile.

*"If you knew the Dagda, you'd know he was a trickster.  And you walked right into the trap."*

He tapped the microphone and began singing into it.

"Standing in the dock at Southampton..."

A rush of stench filled the main atrium and dance area.  Universe would have already known that the stench was a form of anti-magic.  However... this time it was much, MUCH more powerful than he remembered Cooper using before.  Easily enough of a stink bomb to make portals lose cohesion.  Enough of a stink to make magical attacks nearly impossible, if not completely so.  It might even foul up magical propulsion.

Now Cooper was going to have to trust that Universe could hold off multiple brutes long enough for backup to arrive.  He'd also have to hope Oriana heard Cooper's full-volume voice and was ready.



_((So at certain points, Baron may take control of the otters.  I actually asked for him to do it.))_


----------



## Universe (Apr 6, 2022)

*I cracked my knuckles* “shall we dance?” *I said the grin fading into my serious grim frown which was unnerving on my face*


----------



## Universe (Apr 6, 2022)

*I was ready to tap into my ancient powers and show everyone why Celestial Dragons shouldn’t be messed with*


----------



## Mambi (Apr 6, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Are you sure I can't--"
> 
> _<Aurora interrupted.> _Marius, would it really be so bad for you to accompany me somewhere more private? Where we can... wait... together? _<She asked sweetly.>_
> 
> ...



_<the cat simply watches and as you are lead through the hallway away from the chaos around you, you can hear Rora giggling impishly as she looks back at you while she walks. Taking a quick glance at the console under your wing, you can see that she has set the middle inhibition levels to 70% while the primary core morality is set at 80%. You can start to notice the effect already just from the walk alone, as she appears to have a more free spirit to her and you keep getting flashes of rather suggestive poses from the bunny. As we approach a familiar doorway with vines, the bunny presses a few buttons on the console as the image of the holobunny appears on the display. She leans in and whispers softly into the machine for a moment, as the image of the holobunny nods and disappears.> _

Marius, we do not engage in the combustion of trees for warmth as my ventilation systems render that unnecessary and messy, however the garden is currently unoccupied and thus its holographic systems can be temporarily reconfigured easily. I have asked Aurora to reconfigure the imaging system to match that of a template I once observed, and thus...behold!

_<with a playful joyful laugh, she throws open the doors and you are thrown back as instead of the expected garden, the entire room is darkened except for the soft glow of several candles and a cozy fireplace in front of a soft red fur rug and a long fuzzy sectional couch with several pillows. You can see that the water has been reformed into a much smaller pool onto the left side of the room, the water generators thrashing under the surface like a Jacuzzi tub. Off to the side, the curvy form of Aurora glows softly against the reddish hue of the room as she "sits" cozily on the end of the couch and smiles as she winks at you coyly> _

I shall secure the room to ensure privacy, and Mambi cannot portal in either due to the protective barriers around this room. May I....stay as well Marius, or would you two prefer total privacy while you play with my avatar's settings? Either way, I very much look forward to learning these memories later!

_<the physibunny sticks her toungue out playfully and crosses her eyes with a dismissive wave, as she looks at you> _I'm fine either way, as long as I have *you*, sweetie! <_hugs_>


----------



## Universe (Apr 6, 2022)

*I sent a mental message to Alpha to warn him to keep his firewalls at maximum*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 6, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you are lead through the hallway away from the chaos around you, you can hear Rora giggling impishly as she looks back at you while she walks. Taking a quick glance at the console under your wing, you can see that she has set the middle inhibition levels to 70% while the primary core morality is set at 80%. You can start to notice the effect already just from the walk alone, as she appears to have a more free spirit to her and you keep getting flashes of rather suggestive poses from the bunny. As we approach a familiar doorway with vines, the bunny presses a few buttons on the console as the image of the holobunny appears on the display. She leans in and whispers softly into the machine for a moment, as the image of the holobunny nods and disappears.> _
> 
> Marius, we do not engage in the combustion of trees for warmth as my ventilation systems render that unnecessary and messy, however the garden is currently unoccupied and thus it's holographic systems can be temporarily reconfigured easily. I have asked Aurora to reconfigure the imaging system to match that of a template I once observed, and thus...behold!
> 
> _<with a playful joyful laugh, she throws open the doors and you are thrown back as instead of the expected garden, the entire room is darkened except for the soft glow of several candles and a cozy fireplace in front of a soft red fur rug and a long fuzzy sectional couch with several pillows. You can see that the water has been reformed into a much smaller pool onto the left side of the room, the water generators thrashing under the surface like a Jacuzzi tub. Off to the side, the curvy form of Aurora glows softly against the reddish hue of the room as she "sits" cozily on the end of the couch and smiles as she winks at you coyly> _



_<Marius stuttered and tugged at his jacket collar as he took in the environment.  It was fun to see the image in Rora's mind but being face to face with the reality made him nervous. He tried not to be rude and gawk at Rora even though getting his attention was probably her goal.>
_


Mambi said:


> I shall secure the room to ensure privacy, and Mambi cannot portal in either due to the protective barriers around this room. May I....stay as well Marius, or would you two prefer total privacy while you play with my avatar's settings? Either way, I very much look forward to learning these memories later!
> 
> _<the physibunny sticks her toungue out playfully and crosses her eyes with a dismissive wave, as she looks at you> _I'm fine either way, as long as I have *you*, sweetie! <_hugs_>



"Uh...you should stay!  She's you and you're you and her and I would never ask you to leave or her..." _<He rambled a bit incoherently.>_  "...and you can make sure that device is working and let us know if anyone is looking for us.  So, yeah, stay with us...or me."   

_<Marius cleared his throat and inched forward nervously.  He touched the rug with the tip of his foot as if it were dangerous.>_ "Fancy." _<He said with a nervous laugh.>_

Is this not better than engaging in combat against unknown adversaries?

_<He sighed and tried to force himself to relax.> _

"...Um, yeah I think the others can handle this one without me.  This looks amazing."  <He set the device down safely at the far end of the couch, pretending to accidentally bump the settings back up just the slightest little bit.>

_<He walked over to the Jacuzzi with the holobunny following closely behind.>_  "Wow, you even have a hot tub going?" _<He knelt down at the edge and dipped his wing in the water.>_ "Nice massage jets.  Aw, too bad you don't have your swimsuit..."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 6, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the servant bunny almost drops his plate in surprise as the newcomers emerge from the gate>_ Oh...oh my, er, hello. You say a war criminal? That *is *most serious! The owner of this place is not me, it is a feline named Mambi, and he can open portals at will so honestly he could be anywhere himself! <_he chuckles nervously, and seeing a stone faced response, clears his throat and resumes his professional tone> _Er, forgive me, I'll locate him for you, one moment please.
> 
> _<he presses a red button on a console and with a shimmer a blue transparent bunny appears. She smiles warmly as he addresses her>_ Aurora, these visitors are looking for Mambi, do you know where he is right now? They say there could be something dangerous here as well as a criminal?
> 
> ...


_Temporarily distracted Apophis glances down at the rabbit. _Yes, he is a Loyalist Temporal Lord named Ahrakas. Tell Mambi that there will be a great reward for turning this criminal in. Wait is this a _*party? *_Oh, do you have some of those tiny sandwiches? _However before Apophis can find out if they have tiny sandwiches Cooper begins speaking._


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Fabiana witnessed this conversation.  Her eyes went wide.
> 
> She nudged Mono (@Lithaliusolavetivosavius ) and spoke to him in a hushed voice.
> 
> ...


*DAGDA! *_Apophis shrieked before the wave of anti magic musk knocked him down. The musk and music knocked him to the ground, before he even sets himself upright he begins barking orders. _*SOLDIERS KILL THE DAGDA. ELIMINATE ALL OPPOSITION THAT TRIES TO PREVENT YOU FROM GETTING THE STAFF, BUT MAKE FINDING LOKI YOUR TOP PRIORITY. *_He then quietly mutters to himself, _Old friend, we will finally fulfill your dream together.

_Jakandas Dalek eye ominously glowed red before the being that was once a Seraphim uttered one word that put fear into the hearts of everyone present. *EX-TEEERM-IN-AAAAAAATE!*

The convergence soldiers briefly hesitated at their orders but slowly raised their rifles towards Cooper. For a moment Cooper was paralyzed by fear, but with instincts from a long ago era continued singing at the top of his lungs with the Beatles backing him up. Suddenly the soldiers dropped their guns and clasped their hands to their ears in extreme agony._


Universe said:


> *I cracked my knuckles* “shall we dance?” *I said the grin fading into my serious grim frown which was unnerving on my face*


_The timber wolf known as Elum-Marduk gave you a disturbing grin as he raked his own claws across his chest before smearing his own blood across his face. He uttered a horrific howl and lunged straight at you._


Universe said:


> *I sent a mental message to Alpha to warn him to keep his firewalls at maximum*


_Meanwhile Mitzelcuahualtl stood still scanning for ai. _AI designates Alpha, Aurrora seizing control now. Jupiter-damaged commencing repairs. _A robotic tentacle shoots out of his back and connects to Jupiter, repairing him instantly and bringing him under his control. _More presences detected- sensing... My Children?


----------



## Badgermansam (Apr 7, 2022)

Urthstrype peers through the rift, a deep frown on his face initially but then simply relaxes a little and steps through.

He adjusts the cufflinks on his shirt and peers around, "I presume my Sister in law has summink to do with this... addin' rifts to my new wall, only just finished groutin'." He gives the place a look over, standing at the doorway.

((Thought I'd throw my hat in, hello.))


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Temporarily distracted Apophis glances down at the rabbit. _Yes, he is a Loyalist Temporal Lord named Ahrakas. Tell Mambi that there will be a great reward for turning this criminal in. Wait is this a _*party? *_Oh, do you have some of those tiny sandwiches? _However before Apophis can find out if they have tiny sandwiches Cooper begins speaking._
> 
> *DAGDA! *_Apophis shrieked before the wave of anti magic musk knocked him down. The musk and music knocked him to the ground, before he even sets himself upright he begins barking orders. _*SOLDIERS KILL THE DAGDA. ELIMINATE ALL OPPOSITION THAT TRIES TO PREVENT YOU FROM GETTING THE STAFF, BUT MAKE FINDING LOKI YOUR TOP PRIORITY. *_He then quietly mutters to himself, _Old friend, we will finally fulfill your dream together.
> 
> ...


Up on the observation deck, Firuthi winced.  "I heard some shouting from downstairs.  A... finding Loki?  Okay, Kurt, I'm trusting you to listen to Akharas.  I think it's our intruders and they want you.  I'm not letting that happen."

Firuthi slugged down his entire energy drink/potion mix, dropped the bottle and packet on the ground, and headed to the atrium to see what the commotion was about.  By the time he got down there, the mix should have given him the energy to take on whatever was causing the ruckus.

He knew his targets.  And if they'd even laid a finger on his kids...



Kurt shook his head.  "Hey, Aurora?  If you can hear me, call Pavlin at the beach.  Tell him, 'Tell me why this is a land of confusion'.  He'll know what to do."

Akharas knew this was the code phrase he'd worked out much earlier.  Kurt had apparently sensed that Mambi's plan wasn't working here.  Mambi's plan counted on a surrounding attack.  This was more of a cluster.

---------------

Oriana emerged from the kitchen with buckets of ice, and possibly several of the bunnies behind her with more.  She raised a hand, and the ice lifted from the bucket and launched into the dance hall.

She made certain not to get it near Cooper or the band.  Other parts of the floor had a wet trail as the ice launched.

Here was the thing.  If the anti-magic musk didn't stop it, Oriana would start animating shock troopers out of the ice, right next to the entourage.  Such a mini-army would definitely be a help here.


---------------

Fabiana glanced around.  Things had gone to trouble really fast.  She couldn't wait for Mono to get back up and warn the others.  She had to act.  Now.

Now... where would the best use of friction be here...

Of course.  The floor.  She focused on the floor near the entourage - starting with the big timber wolf.  The aim was to prevent him and the other Temporal Lords from gaining any traction, but NOT affect Universe or any of her other allies.

She knew Apophis would be more difficult to stop, as she'd have to alter both his air friction and ground friction.  Stupid snake body.

_((If she can't manipulate the floor directly, Baron, have her work her powers on the inch or two of air above the floor for similar effect.))_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 7, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> Urthstrype peers through the rift, a deep frown on his face initially but then simply relaxes a little and steps through.
> 
> He adjusts the cufflinks on his shirt and peers around, "I presume my Sister in law has summink to do with this... addin' rifts to my new wall, only just finished groutin'." He gives the place a look over, standing at the doorway.
> 
> ((Thought I'd throw my hat in, hello.))


_((Hi.  We're dealing with some really nasty party-crashers right now in the main hall.... @Mambi, should Urthstrype wind up somewhere else than the main hall given the active situation there?))_


----------



## Badgermansam (Apr 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Hi.  We're dealing with some really nasty party-crashers right now in the main hall.... @Mambi, should Urthstrype wind up somewhere else than the main hall given the active situation there?))_


((Happy to jump in wherever, modern day Urthstrype comes prepared for such situations. ^^ But I'm happy to wait for any details I need to know or changes, no rush on my end.))


----------



## Universe (Apr 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Temporarily distracted Apophis glances down at the rabbit. _Yes, he is a Loyalist Temporal Lord named Ahrakas. Tell Mambi that there will be a great reward for turning this criminal in. Wait is this a _*party? *_Oh, do you have some of those tiny sandwiches? _However before Apophis can find out if they have tiny sandwiches Cooper begins speaking._
> 
> *DAGDA! *_Apophis shrieked before the wave of anti magic musk knocked him down. The musk and music knocked him to the ground, before he even sets himself upright he begins barking orders. _*SOLDIERS KILL THE DAGDA. ELIMINATE ALL OPPOSITION THAT TRIES TO PREVENT YOU FROM GETTING THE STAFF, BUT MAKE FINDING LOKI YOUR TOP PRIORITY. *_He then quietly mutters to himself, _Old friend, we will finally fulfill your dream together.
> 
> ...


*Alpha’s Firewall was at it’s maximum and they couldn’t control him as I dodged*


----------



## Universe (Apr 7, 2022)

“How cute a doggie” *I said deliberately trying to make the wolf angry*


----------



## Mambi (Apr 7, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> ((Happy to jump in wherever, modern day Urthstrype comes prepared for such situations. ^^ But I'm happy to wait for any details I need to know or changes, no rush on my end.))



_<as you emerge from the rift to a sea of dancing creatures and loud music, lights swirling all about as a sense of chaos is in the air, you see a small commotion occuring off to the side of the room as several tigers run down the hall, while several bunnies are securing food in the dining area adjacent to the doorway. You notice a series of chairs and tables on the back wall, with a transparent blue scantly-clad curvy holographic bunny talking to some skunks. As you wonder what's up, a small bunny approaches you carrying a tray with several juices and snacks> _

Greeting, and welcome to the party! We have a minor security incident occurring upstairs concerning a staff and a criminal I've been told, so I would refrain from the obsivatory until further notice, however at the moment this area seems safe as is the rest of the facilities. I'll inform Mambi you have arrived in a moment, in the meantime may I offer you a snack or beverage?


----------



## Mambi (Apr 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt shook his head.  "Hey, Aurora?  If you can hear me, call Pavlin at the beach.  Tell him, 'Tell me why this is a land of confusion'.  He'll know what to do."
> 
> Akharas knew this was the code phrase he'd worked out much earlier.  Kurt had apparently sensed that Mambi's plan wasn't working here.  Mambi's plan counted on a surrounding attack.  This was more of a cluster.


_
<the holobunny looks over and shakes her head>_ I am sorry, but I have no projection system outside my walls to use to communicate with them. I can only exist inside this facility or utilizing my autonomous avatar's link. There may be other options however, perhaps if you...

_<the cat looks around at the chaos growing and with glowing eyes, opens a shimmering rift> _It's OK Aurora, let 'Rora stay secure with Marius, I got this..._<he dives into the rift and re-emerges on the beach, overlooking the otter talking with the raccoons and unicorn/cat (@NightmareEyes ). Dusting himself off from the sand, he calls out to the otter>_ 

Hey Pavlin? *PAVLIN!!!* Important message..."Tell me why this is a land of confusion"...got that? I repeat..."Tell me why this is a land of confusion". I've got to head back, anyone need transport before I go? I'll leave the rift open for a minute but decide quickly! 

_<he points to the rift and jumps back through it, re-entering the observatory as the raccoons and unicorn peer through the hole at the attack already underway in horror> _


----------



## Mambi (Apr 7, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Uh...you should stay!  She's you and you're you and her and I would never ask you to leave or her..." _<He rambled a bit incoherently.>_  "...and you can make sure that device is working and let us know if anyone is looking for us.  So, yeah, stay with us...or me."



_<the holobunny smiles widely and claps silently>_ Wonderful, thank you! I shall be your chaperone then. 



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius cleared his throat and inched forward nervously.  He touched the rug with the tip of his foot as if it were dangerous.>_ "Fancy." _<He said with a nervous laugh.>_
> 
> Is this not better than engaging in combat against unknown adversaries?
> 
> ...



_<the physibunny seems to settle a little as she looks to the couch, the settings on the console showing a solid 82% on both main sliders, her inhibitions already visibly returning a bit as she pats the backrest of the couch beside her. You see her and the holobunny looking at each other with slight bemusement as she turns to you> _

Thank you, it was a design from one of Natasha's teacher's rooms. I was hoping you would find it...enjoyable an environment to be in with me! _<you get a quick mental flash of her suddenly leaning in to kiss you, as the middle dial flashes red and the image disappears. As you then see her standing close with her arm round you affectionately while enjoying the warmth of the fire, the dial stays green as she shifts closer to where you're standing...>

_


Marius Merganser said:


> _<He walked over to the Jacuzzi with the holobunny following closely behind.>  "Wow, you even have a hot tub going?" <He knelt down at the edge and dipped his wing in the water.> "Nice massage jets.  Aw, too bad you don't have your swimsuit..."_



_<the bunny looks over at the water and pats her body with a wicked smile> _Well Marius, that may *not *be an problem if we are truly alone, as... _<she stops herself and you get a mental flash of her jumping into the water and her swimsuit lazily floating to the surface as the second and third dial showing age restrictions starts to flash red rapidly. As the dials settle out more and more green, she finally speaks when they hold steady> _Aurora, please instruct a servant to bring swimsuit template #25 from the fabricator please? 

_<the holobunny nods and looks at the console casually as the physibunny continues> _It should not take long to arrive, please feel free to enter if you wish! I will join you momentarily once the suit arrives. <_she cautiously dips her foot paw into the water and grins as the bubbles tickle her fingers> _


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 7, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny nods silently*> *_Actually*, that* I can understand totally. Living in _this _place I get exposed to *far *too many horrors I'm afraid. Ok, let's see what I can do. Ready? _<he sighs deeply and looks at his partner, who's chucking maniacally while staring at him. He makes an angry face and runs at the bunny at full speed with a loosely balled fist, his noodly arm slow and frail. The burnt bunny cringes as he watches Fife shake his head and simply grab the bunny's fist, plucking the bunny off the ground and holding him as he kicks the air futilely. As he tosses the bunny back several feet with a flick of his wrist, Fife looks at you and slowly shrugs,>_
> 
> I dunno, Boss...how much time we got?



"Yes, I could certainly see that. Just since I've been here things have been quite maddening Pierre." He concluded, understanding the untrained rabbit, then turning to Fife. "I didn't tell you to question me! Keep at it! Chop chop! I'm sure Sven will be back from dealing with the arctic nuts any moment now, then he'll take over."

Fife looked a bit uncomfortalbe just beeting up Pierre, but he continued none the less.

After tossing him onto the ground, Fife tackled the innocent rabbit and wrapped around him, rolling onto his back and squeezing him in a chokehold.



Mambi said:


> _<staring at his helpless friend picking himself off the floor, the burnt bunny gets an odd look as the seed quivers a little>_ Mister Inkwell...to be honest. I'm scared. I've always been scared, and those encounters I've had here...I still see the flashes when I'm not distracted. I've always been, well, like* him* I guess! _<he points casually to Pierre and continues a little more agitated in his tone>_. Just a *weak *little bunny that, while just trying to help people and make them happy, *constantly *gets walked over and ignored and treated like a silly little toy to abuse *just* because I happen to speak my fears more than others? It's not fair and it never was!!!
> 
> _<you see the seed starting to pulse more, as small exploratory tendrils start to emerge and creep along his shoulder blades> _But *now*? Now I don't need to feel afraid anymore! I didn't mean to hurt Aurora, I mean 'Rora...of whoever, you know who I mean, but when I was attacking that darned duck, it felt great to have that kind of power! For the first time in my life, I actually was strong! _Powerful_! This seedy thing gave me strength, and I liked it! I just need to control it more but, well, thank you mister Inkwell. I still have my past to deal with, but for the first time in a long while, I feel like there's maybe a future of hope again? I can help my friends, and maybe get some respect from people! _<he grins at Pierre who's listening nervously, clearly not certain if he's comfortable with where this is going...>_



Inkwell paused for a moment, getting an... odd warm fuzzy feeling deep down inside. Quite unusual. Once again he was caught off guard by these rabbits, and Inkwell couldn't help but take pride in what comparatively little he had given to Lucien. 

"Oh... well, come now, please there is no need for any sort of thanks. It is my job after all..." He rubbed the back of his neck, chuckling nervously. "Besides, it's no trouble at all. We'll get you accustomed to using your new found power, I assure you." 

Well... Lucien's reply was certainly not helpful. Inkwell had intended to taunt and anger him into changing this time, but he could very well do it if he felt bad about it in the first place...

"Hmm... first things first of course. We need to figure out how to transform you while still in a lucid state. Not entirely sure you would enjoy harming yourself every time you wish to change. Perhaps angering yourself is the second option, but that might take more time and discipline to accomplish." He paused, then walked over to Lucien, just as his nanites created a knife in his hand. 

"This is something _you _must do..." Inkwell added, placing the knife in Lucien's paw. "Think of it as a... metaphorical transformation. Show the world, that you are not to be trifled with..."

The crowd went quiet, watching Lucien eagerly. Slowly, they began to chant like some kind of club that fights, or maybe even a cult. Or, more apt, spectators at a wrestling match, all of them trying to encourage Lucien.


----------



## Universe (Apr 7, 2022)

*I docked the wolf in the jaw hard*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 7, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny smiles widely and claps silently>_ Wonderful, thank you! I shall be your chaperone then.



"Ah, yes. That's perfect."  
_<But his thoughts betrayed him.  He didn't want a chaperone.  He wanted Auroa and Rora to be in sync again.>_



Mambi said:


> _<the physibunny seems to settle a little as she looks to the couch, the settings on the console showing a solid 82% on both main sliders, her inhibitions already visibly returning a bit as she pats the backrest of the couch beside her. You see her and the holobunny looking at each other with slight bemusement as she turns to you> _
> 
> Thank you, it was a design from one of Natasha's teacher's rooms. I was hoping you would find it...enjoyable an environment to be in with me!



"Oh, any environment is enjoyable if you're there--" _<Marius blushed.>_



Mambi said:


> _<you get a quick mental flash of her suddenly leaning in to kiss you, as the middle dial flashes red and the image disappears. As you then see her standing close with her arm round you affectionately while enjoying the warmth of the fire, the dial stays green as she shifts closer to where you're standing...>_


_
<Marius glanced at the device with concern.  Were these flashes of intimacy something that she wanted but wasn't allowed to act upon?  Was her free will restricted by a glorified remote control?  Or was she just testing out new freedoms and he was conveniently there?  He cleared his throat, pretending not to have seen the images.>
_


Mambi said:


> _<the bunny looks over at the water and pats her body with a wicked smile> _Well Marius, that may *not *be an problem if we are truly alone, as... _<she stops herself and you get a mental flash of her jumping into the water and her swimsuit lazily floating to the surface as the second and third dial showing age restrictions starts to flash red rapidly. As the dials settle out more and more green, she finally speaks when they hold steady>_


_
<Marius's mind raced. Why was this so difficult? Was he over thinking things again?  Rora created this little paradise so they could finally be alone and have some quality time together.  Wasn't that what he wanted?  He was tempted to ask her for more details on what the device was actually doing and how she was actually feeling.  If this was going to be a special experience, it wasn't right that Aurora would only experience it second-hand.  Instead he looked at Rora and gave her a nervous smile, acknowledging he saw the images.>_



Mambi said:


> Aurora, please instruct a servant to bring swimsuit template #25 from the fabricator please?
> 
> _<the holobunny nods and looks at the console casually as the physibunny continues> _It should not take long to arrive, please feel free to enter if you wish! I will join you momentarily once the suit arrives. <_she cautiously dips her foot paw into the water and grins as the bubbles tickle her fingers> _



"Oh, no, I'll wait for you.  We'll go in together." _<He looked at the holobunny so as to include her in the invitation.>  _


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 7, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny looks over and shakes her head>_ I am sorry, but I have no projection system outside my walls to use to communicate with them. I can only exist inside this facility or utilizing my autonomous avatar's link. There may be other options however, perhaps if you...
> 
> _<the cat looks around at the chaos growing and with glowing eyes, opens a shimmering rift> _It's OK Aurora, let 'Rora stay secure with Marius, I got this..._<he dives into the rift and re-emerges on the beach, overlooking the otter talking with the raccoons and unicorn/cat (@NightmareEyes ). Dusting himself off from the sand, he calls out to the otter>_
> 
> ...


The code phrase! Pavlin's eyes went wide for a moment.  He turned to Kal and the raccoons.

"The situation has changed.  Mambi's battle plan didn't work.  We're going to backup plan.  You might want to ask him or Akharas what to do now."

He then looked at the unicorn/cat (@NightmareEyes ), holding up his own two paws in front of his own face.

"These are the hands we're given.  Let's use them.  This reality is worth living in."

Pavlin dived through the portal into the observatory.

"Where is-"

"Main atrium.  Hurry."

Pavlin started charging down to the main atrium.

"Mambi, it's not your fault.  Your plan would have worked against a smarter and more sensible enemy.  Sadly, Apophis is neither.  Anyways, his objectives are Akharas, the staff, and myself.  He can counter anything I can do, I'll explain how later.  So if he gets close to us, portal us away from him.  Whether you want to come along in that case is up to you, but the three of us remain safe at all costs."

As Pavlin got closer, he shouted at the top of his lungs.

*"AAAA-PEEEEPP!"*

Apophis had probably been called that name multiple times by beings who derided him.  Only one said it with the sheer level of disdain Pavlin did.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Up on the observation deck, Firuthi winced.  "I heard some shouting from downstairs.  A... finding Loki?  Okay, Kurt, I'm trusting you to listen to Akharas.  I think it's our intruders and they want you.  I'm not letting that happen."
> 
> Firuthi slugged down his entire energy drink/potion mix, dropped the bottle and packet on the ground, and headed to the atrium to see what the commotion was about.  By the time he got down there, the mix should have given him the energy to take on whatever was causing the ruckus.
> 
> ...


_Summoning her powers Oriana dumped the buckets onto the floor and in an instant ice spread across the floor. The ice caused Elum Marduk to slip and land directly in the path of Universes punch. Most of the soldiers were knocked off their feet as well, however Mitzelcuahuatl had more robotic appendages jut out to secure his footing, and Apophis was also unaffected by the ice as well. Also unaffected was Jakanda, who was safely levitating above the floor. He slowly turned to Oriana and blared out _*HOS-TILE DE-TEC-TED, PRE-PAR-ING TO EX-TERM-IN-ATE!*


Universe said:


> *Alpha’s Firewall was at it’s maximum and they couldn’t control him as I dodged*


_Mitzelcuahuatl remained stationary continuing to scan. _AI designate Alpha will take too long to hack. More viable target located. _In a instant a robotic tentacle shot out and implanted itself into Auroras servers._


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The code phrase! Pavlin's eyes went wide for a moment.  He turned to Kal and the raccoons.
> 
> "The situation has changed.  Mambi's battle plan didn't work.  We're going to backup plan.  You might want to ask him or Akharas what to do now."
> 
> ...


Aten, I should have known you were here. _He stares at Pavlin with a look of pure hatred as his coils begin to bunch together, slowly he unsheathes two daggers from their holsters. _*AFTER ALL THESE MILLENNIA YOU WILL FINALLY PAY FOR LOKIS DEATH. *_He bared a pair of venomous fangs a sprang towards Pavilin with serpent like speed._


Universe said:


> *I docked the wolf in the jaw hard*


_Elum-Marduk fell to the ground. Before you had the chance to deliver a finishing blow, a resurrected Jupiter backhanded you across the face. Elum-Marduk clumsily got back to his feet trying to avoid slipping on the ice, and unsheathed his Khopesh with a murderous look in his eyes.




All this time Ahrakas has stood silent by Kurt, his guards present to guard Kurt, the Staff and their lord as well. Ahrakas looked down at Kurt and donned his helmet and unsheathed his sword. _I will protect you to the very end, my king._ He told Kurt with an  air of proud determination in his voice._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 8, 2022)

Fabiana cursed.  Well, that wasn't going to work.  Mainly because Oriana had already had the floor thing covered, so to speak.

She switched focuses. Oriana had just been targeted for an attack.  Fabiana located the pepper tin that was doing it - Jakanda.  

She went for any friction she could on the Dalek.  The air friction allowing him to levitate, whatever friction force was allowing him to keep the prod elevated, anything.  She aimed to steal, reconfigure, and generally mess with the forces surrounding Jakanada to immobilize him and prevent his shot.

Failing that, she would amplify the air on the hover drive to make Jakanda shoot way up.  THAT would throw off the guy's aim for sure.



Baron Tredegar said:


> Aten, I should have known you were here. _He stares at Pavlin with a look of pure hatred as his coils begin to bunch together, slowly he unsheathes two daggers from their holsters. _*AFTER ALL THESE MILLENNIA YOU WILL FINALLY PAY FOR LOKIS DEATH. *_He bared a pair of venomous fangs a sprang towards Pavilin with serpent like speed._



Pavlin leapt at Apophis.  The hatred was mutual.  The technique, however, was not.

He first went for a sun-infused kick.  Apophis noted he was softballing the attack with the amount of sun energy he was using... it was about as much as if he was trying to just heal.  Apophis suddenly realized what Pavlin was trying to do with that kick.

Pavlin was going to "heal" Apophis' sense of pain.  Aten had done the trick before, on multiple occasions, and not just with the sense of pain.  When this kind of thing went off, it meant pure agony from touching almost anything, a kind of debilitating feeling that would cripple Apophis' ability to fight.

Going from their past history, however, it was unusual that Pavlin was going for this trick immediately.  This is one of those things that was usually used later in the fight.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Mitzelcuahuatl remained stationary continuing to scan. _AI designate Alpha will take too long to hack. More viable target located. _In a instant a robotic tentacle shot out and implanted itself into Auroras servers._



Firuthi surveyed the chaotic scene before him.  Three things made his blood boil:

His kid had just been targeted for attack.
Jupiter, the AI, was back.  Firuthi knew well enough about his villainy from his prior heart-to-heart with Universe.
Somebody who was standing still had a tendril going to somewhere else.  When Firuthi heard the bit about AIs and not going after Alpha, it dawned on him just who they were targeting.  He had just fought to preserve Aurora.  He would not lose her now.
Firuthi was about to start running towards Mitzelcuahuatl, but then his energy drink mixture kicked in.  The dangerous mixture, combined with the three stressors, triggered a chain reaction in his body.  He snorted out a bit of blood, slammed his fist on the ground...

....and four reinforced tendrils shot out of his back.  As luck would have it, when he fought against Hydra, that connection was wireless.  That was the reason he had to rely on mana, why he had to stay still for it to work, and played a major part in his fatigue back then.  His new connections were wired and, more importantly, shielded.  A direct connection would slice right through any lingering antimagic in the air and take a lot less energy to maintain.

Three of the tendrils had pink connectors at the end.  One of each of them shot out to implant themselves into Jakanda, Mitzelcuahuatl, and Jupiter.  Through these, Firuthi transmitted something called "detonator code".  It was best described as a worm-like code block that propagated through a system, infecting any other code in its wake.  Its effects?  It would slow down all operations within the system, and more importantly it would make any other code-slicing attack twice as effective.

For Jakanda and Jupiter, Firuthi only injected the code and withdrew the tentacle once he knew a sufficient amount had landed in their systems.  He had to trust that the code would do its job.  Plus, if he guessed correctly, they were more isolated systems.

For Mitzelhuacuatl, on the other hand, he maintained the connection and pumped much more of the "detonator code" into the being.  He was priority target one - the other two beings could be contained damage-wise, but not if Aurora got hijacked.

Which was where the fourth tendril came into play.  It had a brown connector, and shot for Mitzelhuacuatl's own robotic tentacle.  Through this, Firuthi transmitted "blocker code", which would prevent any actions or functions from being transmitted through it and prevented the detonator code from traveling through it.  Firuthi aimed to fill the tentacle with this, rendering it impossible for Mitzelhuacuatl to access Aurora's systems - and ensuring Aurora would not feel the effects of the detonator code.

In short, three tentacles with code worms, one with a blocking agent that was unaffected by the code worms.

Funny thing, Firuthi could still move with this going on.  But he knew his body had a time limit before the energy drink mix had dangerous effects on him.  He'd have to crush his opponent fast.

"Alpha, if you can hear me, wait until my code injects.  Then give Jupiter all you've got."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _All this time Ahrakas has stood silent by Kurt, his guards present to guard Kurt, the Staff and their lord as well. Ahrakas looked down at Kurt and donned his helmet and unsheathed his sword. _I will protect you to the very end, my king._ He told Kurt with an air of proud determination in his voice._


Back up in observation, Kurt picked up the metal bottle and packet that Firuthi had discarded.  He showed these to Akharas and his guards.

"While we're up here, could one of you have a look at these?  I know these substances are dangerous, but I want to know how we can counteract it.  Dad's going to need the help when the fight's over."

One obvious thing noted on the bottle was unusually high amounts of caffeine, sugar, and B-vitamins.  And when we say "unusually high", we're talking more caffeine than a person should handle in a single day, over a hundred grams of sugar, and several thousand times the recommendations of B-vitamins.  This is the kind of stuff that was meant to give super-endurance beings a boost.

There was also an added stimulant in there, of a composition Kurt lacked the worldly knowledge to understand.

The packet, on the other hand, was nothing but additional stimulants.  All of which would have been legal in some format in 21st-century Earth, but not in the amounts that were there, and not mixed together like that.

_((Feel free to run with this one as you wish, Baron.  Also, Mambi could probably see the packet and bottle, so he can chip in as well.))_


----------



## Universe (Apr 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Summoning her powers Oriana dumped the buckets onto the floor and in an instant ice spread across the floor. The ice caused Elum Marduk to slip and land directly in the path of Universes punch. Most of the soldiers were knocked off their feet as well, however Mitzelcuahuatl had more robotic appendages jut out to secure his footing, and Apophis was also unaffected by the ice as well. Also unaffected was Jakanda, who was safely levitating above the floor. He slowly turned to Oriana and blared out _*HOS-TILE DE-TEC-TED, PRE-PAR-ING TO EX-TERM-IN-ATE!*
> 
> _Mitzelcuahuatl remained stationary continuing to scan. _AI designate Alpha will take too long to hack. More viable target located. _In a instant a robotic tentacle shot out and implanted itself into Auroras servers._
> 
> ...


*I was more annoyed then anything else as my body had adapted the first time I had fought Jupiter*


----------



## Universe (Apr 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi surveyed the chaotic scene before him.  Three things made his blood boil:
> 
> His kid had just been targeted for attack.
> Jupiter, the AI, was back.  Firuthi knew well enough about his villainy from his prior heart-to-heart with Universe.
> ...


“Affirmative” *Alpha glares at Jupiter ready for a rematch*


----------



## Universe (Apr 8, 2022)

Jupiter:”What are you doing?”


----------



## Badgermansam (Apr 8, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you emerge from the rift to a sea of dancing creatures and loud music, lights swirling all about as a sense of chaos is in the air, you see a small commotion occuring off to the side of the room as several tigers run down the hall, while several bunnies are securing food in the dining area adjacent to the doorway. You notice a series of chairs and tables on the back wall, with a transparent blue scantly-clad curvy holographic bunny talking to some skunks. As you wonder what's up, a small bunny approaches you carrying a tray with several juices and snacks> _
> 
> Greeting, and welcome to the party! We have a minor security incident occurring upstairs concerning a staff and a criminal I've been told, so I would refrain from the obsivatory until further notice, however at the moment this area seems safe as is the rest of the facilities. I'll inform Mambi you have arrived in a moment, in the meantime may I offer you a snack or beverage?


Urthstrype looked frankly, perplexed, at all this. But got the jist of it pretty quickly, a bar in a rift! half invisible bunnies were a bit odd to him, but so was the rest of it.

"Just a beer's fine... need a hand with the trouble upstairs?" He smooths down his suit, apparently he has a few tricks up his sleeve, and if nothing else, those digging claws look like they aren't fun to mess with.


----------



## Universe (Apr 8, 2022)

“Jupiter you will pay for killing my father and my brother I will melt you down into scrap metal”


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Fabiana witnessed this conversation.  Her eyes went wide.
> 
> She nudged Mono (@Lithaliusolavetivosavius ) and spoke to him in a hushed voice.
> 
> ...


(A tad bit of a question! Where exactly are we in the plot point? I had to do something, then got lost in the sea of detail during the peak of my absence. Has the fighting already began?)


----------



## Universe (Apr 8, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> (A tad bit of a question! Where exactly are we in the plot point? I had to do something, then got lost in the sea of detail during the peak of my absence. Has the fighting already began?)


(Yes)


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> (Yes)


(Shoot, okie then! I'll wait for an explanation that'll catch me up to speed then.)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 8, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> (Shoot, okie then! I'll wait for an explanation that'll catch me up to speed then.)


_((Working on it as of now.  Watch your DMs, I'll send it there.))_


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Working on it as of now.  Watch your DMs, I'll send it there.))_


(Very well! I'd be glad to keep up to speed here!)


----------



## Mambi (Apr 8, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> Urthstrype looked frankly, perplexed, at all this. But got the jist of it pretty quickly, a bar in a rift! half invisible bunnies were a bit odd to him, but so was the rest of it.
> 
> "Just a beer's fine... need a hand with the trouble upstairs?" He smooths down his suit, apparently he has a few tricks up his sleeve, and if nothing else, those digging claws look like they aren't fun to mess with.



_<the bunny blushes deeply, his nervous eyes darting to the floor> _I really have no idea, but I'm sure they have it covered, or else it'll probably spill out to these parts as it tends to, and we clean up the rubble afterwards. Aroujd here, who knows what the nature of it is. _<he sighs and shrugs as he composes himself professionally>_ 

Oh sorry, it's been a rough few weeks. You asked for beer? Certainly sir...right away. One question though, what is a "beer"? <_he looks at you embarrassed_>


----------



## Mambi (Apr 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Back up in observation, Kurt picked up the metal bottle and packet that Firuthi had discarded.  He showed these to Akharas and his guards.
> 
> "While we're up here, could one of you have a look at these?  I know these substances are dangerous, but I want to know how we can counteract it.  Dad's going to need the help when the fight's over."
> 
> ...



_<the cat looks at the bottle and points to the console tray>_ Now *that* is easily done! Here, put it on that tray and we can have Aurora scan it.

_<as you place the bottle and it's contents down on the silver tray, the cat presses a red button and once again the shimmering transparent form of the holobunny appears. She smiles and address the cat in a polite yet warmly friendly way_> Greetings Mambi. How may I help you currently?

Aurora, I need you to scan the contents of that bottle please, full spectrum biochemical analysis. We need a way to neutralize the effects.

_<she passes her paw completely through the bottle and closes her eyes for several seconds. You see a series of graphs and coloured symbols dance across a display screen as she continues her scan. She withdraws her paw and coldly points to the symbols>_ Mambi, many of these substances are physio-accelerators, and will result in cellular and nerve breakdown after extended use, as well as circulatory damage. Neutralization is simply a matter of tranquilizing the subject and using a duo-protein intercellular cyclotronic de-stabilizer to break down the remaining chemicals in their body. Both effects are easily combined by modifying batch 47 of your Nepeta Cataria with the proper protein genetics. Shall I proceed?

_<the cat gulps hard>_ B-batch 47?? Awww, man! That catnip was going to be saved for..._<he sighs deeply as he looks at the little one>_ Well it's a small price to pay to help one so much in need, of course._ <he grins as he turns to you and winks> _Yes Aurora, use what you need from batch 47 and have a servant deliver it as soon as it's ready to infirmary 3 please. Don't worry, your dad's gonna be fine, Aurora can heal anything in our facilities. <_she nods as well and with a shimmer, disappears> _


----------



## Universe (Apr 8, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks at the bottle and points to the console tray>_ Now *that* is easily done! Here, put it on that tray and we can have Aurora scan it.
> 
> _<as you place the bottle and it's contents down on the silver tray, the cat presses a red button and once again the shimmering transparent form of the holobunny appears. She smiles and address the cat in a polite yet warmly friendly way_> Greetings Mambi. How may I help you currently?
> 
> ...


*Alpha was watching*


----------



## Mambi (Apr 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Yes, I could certainly see that. Just since I've been here things have been quite maddening Pierre." He concluded, understanding the untrained rabbit, then turning to Fife. "I didn't tell you to question me! Keep at it! Chop chop! I'm sure Sven will be back from dealing with the arctic nuts any moment now, then he'll take over."
> 
> Fife looked a bit uncomfortalbe just beeting up Pierre, but he continued none the less.
> 
> After tossing him onto the ground, Fife tackled the innocent rabbit and wrapped around him, rolling onto his back and squeezing him in a chokehold.



_<as the rabbit's eyes bulge and he flayes his paws futilely, you can see his eyes crossing as every sip of precious air becomes a gift through the horrible pain his body is being forced to endure. He reaches out to Lucien with a trembling arm, hoping to convey his sense of desperate need for assistance from the oblivious bunny>_



Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell paused for a moment, getting an... odd warm fuzzy feeling deep down inside. Quite unusual. Once again he was caught off guard by these rabbits, and Inkwell couldn't help but take pride in what comparatively little he had given to Lucien.
> 
> "Oh... well, come now, please there is no need for any sort of thanks. It is my job after all..." He rubbed the back of his neck, chuckling nervously. "Besides, it's no trouble at all. We'll get you accustomed to using your new found power, I assure you."
> 
> ...



W-what???_ <the bunny takes the knife and wraps his fingers around the handle, feeling it's weight as his hands start to shake> _You...you think I have to..._*cut*_ myself to transform?? Are-are you all *mad*?? I-I...can't do that!!! I...I..._<he takes the knife and stares at it as it shakes more in his paws, the thought of deliberating plunging it into himself too much to bear. You see the seed erupting now, covering his back totally as he gives in to his emotions and roars out>_ *NO!!!* *I WON'T BE HURT EVER AGAIN!!!!* 

_<as a flash of anger rushes through him, he takes the knife and throws it at your feet as the seed completely erupts and covers him once more. He roars and leaps towards the other fighting bunnies in rage, grabbing him by the neck and raising them both high above his head with both paws. Startled, Fife releases his chokehold and drops the half-dead bunny to the ground, who scurries clear to his gasping relief. The transformed bunny then slams Fife to the ground like a rag doll again and again with a deafening thud that shakes the entire gym with every impact, laughing maniacally as he does as his body pulses with power. As he finally releases his battered foe to collapse against the floating weight bars, he turns to you and while extending his arms wide, roars out> _

*NOW Mambi and Marius will know what I can do!!! RRrraaauugghh!!!!!!*

_<he dives into the croud you transported in, sending several flying as they try and pile onto him trying to subdue the raving beast. Several guests start to run out the doors while the tigers simply watch with bemusement from the far corner, feet propped up on a weight bench content to see what happens for now> _


----------



## Universe (Apr 8, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as the rabbit's eyes bulge and he flayes his paws futilely, you can see his eyes crossing as every sip of precious air becomes a gift through the horrible pain his body is being forced to endure. He reaches out to Lucien with a trembling arm, hoping to convey his sense of desperate need for assistance from the oblivious bunny>_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I let my instincts go and my pupils go completely narrow nobody would ever hurt my family ever again*


----------



## Mambi (Apr 8, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Ah, yes. That's perfect."
> _<But his thoughts betrayed him.  He didn't want a chaperone.  He wanted Auroa and Rora to be in sync again.>_



_<catching the thought, she winked at Marius and thought back in your mind "Do not worry, we *will *be in a few hours once it is safe for you.">_



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius glanced at the device with concern.  Were these flashes of intimacy something that she wanted but wasn't allowed to act upon?  Was her free will restricted by a glorified remote control?  Or was she just testing out new freedoms and he was conveniently there?  He cleared his throat, pretending not to have seen the images.>
> 
> <Marius's mind raced. Why was this so difficult? Was he over thinking things again?  Rora created this little paradise so they could finally be alone and have some quality time together.  Wasn't that what he wanted?  He was tempted to ask her for more details on what the device was actually doing and how she was actually feeling.  If this was going to be a special experience, it wasn't right that Aurora would only experience it second-hand.  Instead he looked at Rora and gave her a nervous smile, acknowledging he saw the images.>_
> 
> "Oh, no, I'll wait for you.  We'll go in together." _<He looked at the holobunny so as to include her in the invitation.>  _


_
<the holobunny eagerly rises and with a shimmer, her outfit changes into a very tight one-piece swimsuit with the sides removed and a low cut top. She sensually walks over to you both, the water passing completely through her form of light as she "sits" in the tub. She smiles as her paw passes through the water and the tub like a ghost> _

Your swimsuit will arrive momentarily, as will a nice surprise I have arranged. 

<_Rora grins and looks at you curiously>_ Marius, I am sorry to intrude on your thoughts, but I picked up on some concern from you on how altering my morality settings affects me and free will? Maybe I can assist your comprehension. You act on your feelings and thoughts as you have them, but as I understand it not *all *of them, correct? Some random thoughts and ideas are not appropriate and dismissed by your logic center, because your impulses and desires are filtered through your mind and you determine if the action is appropriate or not based on context, correct? Well I am no different in that regard, except my filters are those 3 settings on that dial. 

If you are in the right mood your thoughts and desires will gravitate towards more unusual random extremes, correct? That is the same as altering *your* first dial, the one on base morality. You are still you, but will act more "naughty"...your red duck I believe you called it? Altering your mood does not invalidate your free will any more than it does mine. Your settings are altered haphazardly through environment and intoxication perhaps, while mine is done with mathematical precision through *that*. <she points to the device's settings showing a solid 85%> 

When as an organic you are intoxicated and you are more free to act on your random thoughts and impulses, is that not the same as lowering *your* middle dial settings on inhibition? That is all it is for me, allowing me to act more freely on my actions and feelings, same as for you. Do not worry, my free will is I believe still the same as yours within the limits of my programming.

When you are around different aged company you will act as appropriate for the lowest age in said company, correct? That is the setting of my third dial, the lowest age appropriate to assume for all actions based on my morality subroutine's age-table templates. 

Does that assist you in understanding? We are the same, and you may alter the settings as you wish without guilt, as I hope to...

_<as she's talking the doors open suddenly and 2 small servant bunnies arrive, one carrying a skimpy barely-there string bikini made out of silver satin, and the other is carrying 2 glasses and both a bottle of the wine you had with her when she first was created physically, and a large metal pitcher of steaming hot chocolate with a small bowl of marshmallows beside it and a reddish light shining on it to keep it hot. They set them down and looking around, giggle and quickly exit while talking among themselves quietly. Eager to go in the tub with you, Rora quickly takes the swimsuit and as a shimmering black opaque wall appears in the room, walks behind it as the holobunny addresses you from the tub> _

You did request hot chocolate from Mambi earlier, and I thought you may with to enjoy some wine and alter your morality settings as well. <_wink_>


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 8, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<catching the thought, she winked at Marius and thought back in your mind "Do not worry, we *will *be in a few hours once it is safe for you.">_


_
<Marius felt a little better at the reassurance.  He was about to explain how he didn't want Aurora to feel left out when...>
_


Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny eagerly rises and with a shimmer, her outfit changes into a very tight one-piece swimsuit with the sides removed and a low cut top. She sensually walks over to you both, the water passing completely through her form of light as she "sits" in the tub. She smiles as her paw passes through the water and the tub like a ghost> _



_<Eyes wide and completely entranced, Marius tensed up and held his breath as he watched Aurora glide past him.>_
_"Her attention to detail is exquisite," __the white-suited duck shyly exclaimed in Marius's mind.>
"She even made it look like her fur and bathing suit are affected by the water," the red-suited duck giggled gleefully.>
_


Mambi said:


> Your swimsuit will arrive momentarily, as will a nice surprise I have arranged.
> 
> <_Rora grins and looks at you curiously>_ Marius, I am sorry to intrude on your thoughts, but I picked up on some concern from you on how altering my morality settings affects me and free will? Maybe I can assist your comprehension. You act on your feelings and thoughts as you have them, but as I understand it not *all *of them, correct? Some random thoughts and ideas are not appropriate and dismissed by your logic center, because your impulses and desires are filtered through your mind and you determine if the action is appropriate or not based on context, correct? Well I am no different in that regard, except my filters are those 3 settings on that dial.



_<His attention now on Rora, the duck looked at the device again and hesitantly pondered the explanation she provided.> _



Mambi said:


> If you are in the right mood your thoughts and desires will gravitate towards more unusual random extremes, correct? That is the same as altering *your* first dial, the one on base morality. You are still you, but will act more "naughty"...your red duck I believe you called it? Altering your mood does not invalidate your free will any more than it does mine. Your settings are altered haphazardly through environment and intoxication perhaps, while mine is done with mathematical precision through *that*. <she points to the device's settings showing a solid 85%>
> 
> When as an organic you are intoxicated and you are more free to act on your random thoughts and impulses, is that not the same as lowering *your* middle dial settings on inhibition? That is all it is for me, allowing me to act more freely on my actions and feelings, same as for you. Do not worry, my free will is I believe still the same as yours within the limits of my programming.



"Oh."  _<He nodded, relaxing somewhat as if still trying to convince himself.>_



Mambi said:


> When you are around different aged company you will act as appropriate for the lowest age in said company, correct? That is the setting of my third dial, the lowest age appropriate to assume for all actions based on my morality subroutine's age-table templates.
> 
> Does that assist you in understanding? We are the same, and you may alter the settings as you wish without guilt, as I hope to...



_<Up to this point, Marius figured Rora would be the only one who would adjust the settings on the device.  The suggestion that **he** would do so with her full endorsement made him tense up again.  Not only did the holobunny raise no objections, she seemed to be fully on board. He tugged at his collar again.>_



Mambi said:


> _<as she's talking the doors open suddenly and 2 small servant bunnies arrive, one carrying a skimpy barely-there string bikini made out of silver satin, and the other is carrying 2 glasses and both a bottle of the wine you had with her when she first was created physically, and a large metal pitcher of steaming hot chocolate with a small bowl of marshmallows beside it and a reddish light shining on it to keep it hot. They set them down and looking around, giggle and quickly exit while talking among themselves quietly. Eager to go in the tub with you, Rora quickly takes the swimsuit and as a shimmering black opaque wall appears in the room, walks behind it as the holobunny addresses you from the tub> _



_<His eye twitched as he saw her choice of swimsuit. He felt compelled to turn away despite the functional privacy wall and he smiled nervously at Aurora.>
_


Mambi said:


> You did request hot chocolate from Mambi earlier, and I thought you may with to enjoy some wine and alter your morality settings as well. <_wink_>



"Hm? Oh, yes. An excellent idea."
_<Relieved at having an excuse to do something rather than stand there awkwardly, Marius opened the wine and poured some into the two glasses.  He figured the hot chocolate would be better after they got out of the hot tub. He tried to ignore the thought of a devious smile growing on the red-suited duck's face as his own crest stood on end.  He set the glasses down by the holobunny, and removed his jacket* which he carefully placed on the couch.  He returned to the Jacuzzi and waited for Rora to emerge.>
_
_*Again, duck culture counted feathers as a layer of clothing, so not wearing any other clothes was not obscene._


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Fabiana cursed.  Well, that wasn't going to work.  Mainly because Oriana had already had the floor thing covered, so to speak.
> 
> She switched focuses. Oriana had just been targeted for an attack.  Fabiana located the pepper tin that was doing it - Jakanda.
> 
> ...


_Fabiana focused on locating the source of the air power in Jakanda. There! The antigravity generator! Taking control of the fields it projected she shot the Dalek straight up causing his ray to miss Oriana by a long shot. The Dalek began violently twitching his whisk and plunger as he began screaming incomprehensible noises in a british sounding robotic monotone. 



Pavlin and Apophis collided in midair. With Pavlins kung fu style kick making direct contact with Apophises face. A scream of pure agony came from Apophis as he crumpled to the ground. A smell of burnt reptilian flesh permeated the air as Apophis went still. _Huh, well that Baron certainly hyped this guy up, he was the biggest wimp I've  ever fought. _Pavlin turned around to see if he could assist Fabiana and Oriana but was suddenly stopped by a serpents tail wrapping itself around him. He was turned around to face his captor and saw an image straight out of a nightmare. The face of Apophis loomed in front of Pavlin, where his kick had impacted was now burnt down to the very bone. In fact all of Apophises body was slowly burning and melting with holy sunfire from where he made contact with anything. __Apophis spoke the pain, hatred, and anger clearly apparent in his voice. _*Where is Loki?*


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi surveyed the chaotic scene before him.  Three things made his blood boil:
> 
> His kid had just been targeted for attack.
> Jupiter, the AI, was back.  Firuthi knew well enough about his villainy from his prior heart-to-heart with Universe.
> ...


_The tentacles all hit their intended targets. The screaming Jakanda suddenly got more psychotic before flying up  to the ceiling and exploding in a fireball.

Jupiter began instantly glitching after the code was injected, his movements suddenly slow and jerky.

When the tentacle impacted Mitzelcuahuatl however, the normally unresponsive Temporal Lord calmly looked up at you, his dead robotic eyes staring straight at you. _That was a mistake.

_ Suddenly images begin swarming your mind. An untouched planet being visited by a race of refugees who were led by a wise philosopher king. A flourishing civilization built on logic and science arising on this world. Wonders of technology being created, cybernetics and genetic experiments abounded. The immortal king and some of his followers began implanting themselves with robotic replacements to augment their weak flesh. The king began working on a supercomputer that would help run the world, and he also began working on a way to connect all the cybernetically enhanced beings into one mind. The non augmented peoples rebelled and war broke out. The cyborgs at first were winning, but then you see images of the rebels in mighty suits of power armor devastating the battlefields and winning a string of spectacular victories. The once wise king now driven mad, created a program, Hydra, and paired it with the supercomputer and ordered it to launch all Cobalt missiles across the planet. The last image you see is of the kings shuttle leaving a charred world, his reflection in the window being the same as the being now standing in front of you._



Universe said:


> “Jupiter you will pay for killing my father and my brother I will melt you down into scrap metal”


_Jupiters movements began getting erratic as it was subjected to Firuthis attack. However while you are distracted Elum-Marduk grabs you by the tail and flings you across the room._


----------



## Badgermansam (Apr 9, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny blushes deeply, his nervous eyes darting to the floor> _I really have no idea, but I'm sure they have it covered, or else it'll probably spill out to these parts as it tends to, and we clean up the rubble afterwards. Aroujd here, who knows what the nature of it is. _<he sighs and shrugs as he composes himself professionally>_
> 
> Oh sorry, it's been a rough few weeks. You asked for beer? Certainly sir...right away. One question though, what is a "beer"? <_he looks at you embarrassed_>


Urthstrype took a moment to work out whether this was in fact, purgatory... no beer?! He did the sign of the cross just in case, not religious he just figured it would give away if he was in Purgatory or not... "Uh... Tea? just regular Tea is fine... or water, jack n' coke?" He can see the Bunny's embarrassment, and just holds up a huge, calloused paw "Ease up fella, just tell me what's good and I'll prolly have one of those, no need t'stand on ceremony." His re-assuring smile wasn't overly re-assuring, much like something with resting bitch face, his natural grump was hard to de-grump.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Fabiana focused on locating the source of the air power in Jakanda. There! The antigravity generator! Taking control of the fields it projected she shot the Dalek straight up causing his ray to miss Oriana by a long shot. The Dalek began violently twitching his whisk and plunger as he began screaming incomprehensible noises in a british sounding robotic monotone.





Baron Tredegar said:


> The tentacles all hit their intended targets. The screaming Jakanda suddenly got more psychotic before flying up to the ceiling and exploding in a fireball.


_Well, that was a lot quicker than I expected,_ Fabiana thought.

She and Oriana continued to survey the battlefield, watching for opportunities to use their abilities to hinder their enemies.  And quite frankly, they had to make sure no lingering piece of Jakanda continued to threaten them.



Baron Tredegar said:


> _Pavlin and Apophis collided in midair. With Pavlins kung fu style kick making direct contact with Apophises face. A scream of pure agony came from Apophis as he crumpled to the ground. A smell of burnt reptilian flesh permeated the air as Apophis went still. _Huh, well that Baron certainly hyped this guy up, he was the biggest wimp I've ever fought. _Pavlin turned around to see if he could assist Fabiana and Oriana but was suddenly stopped by a serpents tail wrapping itself around him. He was turned around to face his captor and saw an image straight out of a nightmare. The face of Apophis loomed in front of Pavlin, where his kick had impacted was now burnt down to the very bone. In fact all of Apophises body was slowly burning and melting with holy sunfire from where he made contact with anything. __Apophis spoke the pain, hatred, and anger clearly apparent in his voice. _*Where is Loki?*


Pavlin was shocked in multiple ways.  He had way toned down the amount of sun power he was using and yet even that tiny fraction did this much to the snake.  Something tugged at him to finish the snake off, just to not have to see that visage again.

But the constant rants about Loki made him hesitate.  Apophis had, also, given Pavlin a name he was only just now starting to grasp.  The odd names, the fact that one of his own wasn't here... Pavlin started to put it together, and a couple memories emerged.

"Loki is alive.  He was warned repeatedly not to show up to this fight, and was very clearly disappointed.  Now I understand... you and him running into each other, would have been disastrous.  For everyone."

Pavlin considered gathering some more sun energy.  He was, of course, going to have to put down the snake man.  But not yet.

"We both die and are reborn many times.  I have several memories of Loki dying by my hand, many more where we all just faded after fulfilling our sacred duty.  Do you know... there was a time when Loki killed me?  He was crying as he did it, told me he had no choice in the matter.  I remember the reality we woke up in as a result of that.  A reality of leaking water, of sorrow.  There were a few suns, but most worlds were miserable wetlands.  Very little life, almost all of it in constant regret.  A reality you might have liked."

Pavlin squirmed a bit.  He was a little unsure about sharing that last comment.  He had remembered an Apep that hated quite literally everything and was hated by everything, even things without the capacity for thought.  He pondered for an instant whether it was that Apep that surrounded him now.  He finished out his speech.

"He made new concepts after we put an end to that reality.  The irony is that by wrapping yourself around me, you're doing one of them.  Hugs, warm embraces.  A communal sense of touch, a way to show trust and companionship without a common language.  Though sometimes, they get a little too tight.  He has made sure, every time since then, to keep that concept when remaking reality.  Surely, you understand his mentality?"

Pavlin waited for Apophis's answer.  Any hostility from the snake man and Pavlin would obliterate him with more sun energy.  He had hoped in some ways that sharing knowledge about Loki - and invoking the sun as a light of truth rather than just a physical force - would kill Apophis's will to fight.  A more sadistic mercy than just vaporizing him.  He was certain Apophis had recovered from being vaporized before.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Jupiter began instantly glitching after the code was injected, his movements suddenly slow and jerky.
> 
> When the tentacle impacted Mitzelcuahuatl however, the normally unresponsive Temporal Lord calmly looked up at you, his dead robotic eyes staring straight at you. _That was a mistake.
> 
> _ Suddenly images begin swarming your mind. An untouched planet being visited by a race of refugees who were led by a wise philosopher king. A flourishing civilization built on logic and science arising on this world. Wonders of technology being created, cybernetics and genetic experiments abounded. The immortal king and some of his followers began implanting themselves with robotic replacements to augment their weak flesh. The king began working on a supercomputer that would help run the world, and he also began working on a way to connect all the cybernetically enhanced beings into one mind. The non augmented peoples rebelled and war broke out. The cyborgs at first were winning, but then you see images of the rebels in mighty suits of power armor devastating the battlefields and winning a string of spectacular victories. The once wise king now driven mad, created a program, Hydra, and paired it with the supercomputer and ordered it to launch all Cobalt missiles across the planet. The last image you see is of the kings shuttle leaving a charred world, his reflection in the window being the same as the being now standing in front of you._


For a few moments, Firuthi was taken aback.  A world of wonders, of high technology.  He had only heard of this much grandeur in stories!  He marveled at it.

Unfortunately for Mitzelcuahuatl, the illusion started cracking when he got to the image of linking beings into one mind.  Firuthi was reminded of a cult back home.  A spider cult, insisting on one world mentality.  The cult had done so much damage to his world, held them back.  He knew they worshipped a supercomputer, but was it the same one?

Firuthi saw the suits of power armor and actually recognized a couple.  He recognized jetpack armor that allowed its user to fly at speeds faster than sound.  He recognized a hybridized power armor that had a frankly cartoony exterior.

Then he got to the consequences.

_Oh no.  Oh no no *NOOOOO.*_

He knew this event.  He knew this apocalypse.  This is why his world was so full of relics.  This is why so much knowledge was lost.  But this was the first time he learned the true source.  He had always known the supercomputer by a different name.  A name more fitting the cult's connection to it.  But to see THAT visage again, and so soon after his prior fight?  And paired with that supercomputer?!?

Firuthi quite visibly lost his shit and screamed.

*"YOU!  YOU PAIRED HYDRA WITH THE THING THAT DESTROYED MY WORLD!  YOU WERE THE REASON THE WEBBED ONE CAME TO BE!"*

His heart raced much faster.  His body mutated again, and much more rapidly.  His height ballooned an extra three feet in an instant.  Spikes grew out of his arms, legs, and tail, in no orderly configuration.  Another seven tendrils grew out of his back, two of them spewing a hot flame, but the rest simply having more connectors.  Along with that, he grew two pairs of armored batlike wings, each wing having two thumbclaws each, and the insides having a cybernetic wire frame pattern.  His tongue became a spiky mess that dripped a bluish fluid.  Finally, his eyes split.  No more were they a simple iris and pupil.  Now, they were four pairs of lenses with wire patterns in them, all glowing an ominous purple.

Had Universe's face not been in the floor from Elum-Marduk's throw, he might have been reminded of a beast from his first million centuries.  This would definitely have been the first time such a beast was an ally.  And the tendrils would have ended in wicked spikes, not the connectors that this beast had.

Firuthi knew in the back of his mind that his time was running out, and much faster than he was expecting.  He didn't care.

_*"ALPHA.  I'VE DONE MY PART.  DISPOSE OF JUPITER!  I MUST FINISH THIS."*_

With a sudden lurch, all of the tentacles centered on Mitzelcuahuatl.  The two flame-tipped tentacles got to work on severing the robotic limb the Temporal Lord had tried to connect to Aurora's server.  The blocker tentacle remained in place.  All eight other tendrils, however, began stabbing at the Temporal Lord.  They weren't just inflicting puncture wounds.  They were injecting every kind of destructive code possible into the Temporal Lord's implants.  Firuthi was attempting to overwrite Mitzelcuahuatl's code at such a speed, such an intensity, that even a Temporal Lord would have had trouble keeping up.

Firuthi had become more monster than dragon.


----------



## Universe (Apr 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Fabiana focused on locating the source of the air power in Jakanda. There! The antigravity generator! Taking control of the fields it projected she shot the Dalek straight up causing his ray to miss Oriana by a long shot. The Dalek began violently twitching his whisk and plunger as he began screaming incomprehensible noises in a british sounding robotic monotone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I flipped in midair using my wings then punched him hard in the jaw*


----------



## Universe (Apr 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> For a few moments, Firuthi was taken aback.  A world of wonders, of high technology.  He had only heard of this much grandeur in stories!  He marveled at it.
> 
> Unfortunately for Mitzelcuahuatl, the illusion started cracking when he got to the image of linking beings into one mind.  Firuthi was reminded of a cult back home.  A spider cult, insisting on one world mentality.  The cult had done so much damage to his world, held them back.  He knew they worshipped a supercomputer, but was it the same one?
> 
> ...


*Alpha fires his built in missiles at Jupiter and Jupiter was destroyed once and for all*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 9, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks at the bottle and points to the console tray>_ Now *that* is easily done! Here, put it on that tray and we can have Aurora scan it.
> 
> _<as you place the bottle and it's contents down on the silver tray, the cat presses a red button and once again the shimmering transparent form of the holobunny appears. She smiles and address the cat in a polite yet warmly friendly way_> Greetings Mambi. How may I help you currently?
> 
> ...


"Thank you.  Once the fight's over, I'll want to go down to that infirmary and watch for myself."

Kurt shuddered, then looked at Akharas again.

"I had a strange feeling just now.  Say, Akharas?  Was there ever a Temporal Lord named Jormungandr, Vritra, Vasuki, Yamata-no-Orochi, Nidhoggr, or Linnorm?  Dad has spoken of turning into an ominous monster in his nightmares and I want to eliminate the hold it has on him.  And I think giving it a name might help there.  All of those names refer to reptilian entities Dad told me about in old myths."


----------



## Universe (Apr 9, 2022)

*I was in the air once again focused on the battle itself*


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 9, 2022)

_After a moment of getting his bearings, together, it seemed Mono now finally understood the heat of combat had indeed begun, and war was in the full scale fronts. Judging by how many individuals were actually in this battle, it was hard to say that most of them currently locked in battle would yield devastating consequences if interrupted.

Hastily, the feline pondered as to what he would do, seeing that most of the skirmish was occurring to each different person. He scanned the makeshift battlefield, hoping to find something of relative interest, or to find an enemy who totally didn't look friendly in the slightest.

Then he saw him.

A wolf of some sorts, possibly a berserk fighter....

A risky endeavor, but well worth the opportunity. After all, an engagement of those proportions would be ideal, since it would mean minimal risk with anyone else. Of course, Mono duly noted he'd have to get past those common soldiers, nothing too fancy, as long as the job was done.

Setting forth with his plan, the cat proceeded, ironing out the potential of the wolf being vastly superior in terms of strength. Thankfully, there was more than one way to turn the tides of combat in your favor, and simple brute strength wouldn't be the only deciding factor. As long as one possessed the ideals of wits, a battle was never one sided.

He proceeded with the lesser soldiers first before his main target, unsheathing that dull black black, prepared to cut them down silently, drawing little attention to himself, which would only pave the way for more easy, clean kills.

Till he reached his intended target. Then hiding wouldn't be an option._


----------



## Universe (Apr 9, 2022)

*I punched the wolf in the face* “YOU DON’T TOUCH A CELESTIAL DRAGON’S TAIL”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin was shocked in multiple ways. He had way toned down the amount of sun power he was using and yet even that tiny fraction did this much to the snake. Something tugged at him to finish the snake off, just to not have to see that visage again.
> 
> But the constant rants about Loki made him hesitate. Apophis had, also, given Pavlin a name he was only just now starting to grasp. The odd names, the fact that one of his own wasn't here... Pavlin started to put it together, and a couple memories emerged.
> 
> ...


*You think your memories reveal everything, perhaps you should see the pain we went through! *_Apophis put his burning hand on Pavlins forehead and began sending him his memories from the past reality. Pavlin saw colors and shapes that no longer exist, beings with truly alien anatomy, and most importantly a reality plagued by war. He saw through the eyes of a young Seraphim whose universe was in its death throes. He saw grand armies composed of myriad species of zealots fighting under the Architects, he saw the last king of the Amesha Spentas being slain in battle by a great Aven Sun God, Aten, alongside Loki a young Apophis and a figure that resembled Ahrakas. He saw through the eyes of Apophis as the Architects ruled the entire universe and began the preparations for a new one to come into being. He saw himself being taught by Loki alongside other Seraphim to be trained as the guardians of this new reality. He saw Loki, disillusioned with his purpose after the wars, search for an alternative to the destruction. In realities final days he saw as Loki and Apophis made a breakthrough. If all time was merged it would break the cycle of death and rebirth and save this universe. He witnessed as Loki, Apophis and their followers forged a pact to save that reality no matter the cost and preserve as much of it as they could. They called their pact a "Convergence of our Last Hope". Finally Loki, Apophis and their forces made an ultimatum to Aten and the other Architects. A last battle broke out in the Architects gilded palace, Loki leading the Convergence forces on the front lines whilst riding his son, the massive Fenris wolf, suddenly a trio of figures came from the palace, Aten, the figure resembling Ahrakas, and the greatest general of the Seraphim and the Architects, a being who would become the High Imperator. He saw through the gaze of Apophis as Aten slew so many of his comrades and friends. He saw as Loki and Fenris were captured. Loki publicly chained to a stake, a serpent dripping poison on his face as Fenris was executed in front of him, before being forced to take part in the ritual to end time itself. He saw as Apophis and the Convergence remnants led a final sortie with the races deemed "unworthy" to break through to the new reality. Suddenly there was a bang and the old worlds were gone, Apophis wept, his anger turning to hatred and determination to prevent this from ever happening again. He would carry on Lokis legacy now._


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> For a few moments, Firuthi was taken aback.  A world of wonders, of high technology.  He had only heard of this much grandeur in stories!  He marveled at it.
> 
> Unfortunately for Mitzelcuahuatl, the illusion started cracking when he got to the image of linking beings into one mind.  Firuthi was reminded of a cult back home.  A spider cult, insisting on one world mentality.  The cult had done so much damage to his world, held them back.  He knew they worshipped a supercomputer, but was it the same one?
> 
> ...


_Despite having chunks of him being destroyed Mitzelcuahuatl only laughed. _Good, good, embrace the purpose We designed you for, become our perfect being. The pinnacle of our creation.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Thank you.  Once the fight's over, I'll want to go down to that infirmary and watch for myself."
> 
> Kurt shuddered, then looked at Akharas again.
> 
> "I had a strange feeling just now.  Say, Akharas?  Was there ever a Temporal Lord named Jormungandr, Vritra, Vasuki, Yamata-no-Orochi, Nidhoggr, or Linnorm?  Dad has spoken of turning into an ominous monster in his nightmares and I want to eliminate the hold it has on him.  And I think giving it a name might help there.  All of those names refer to reptilian entities Dad told me about in old myths."


Jormungandr existed in the last reality. It was a foul creature used to punish traitors and insurrectionists. _Ahrakas shuddered. _I still get nightmares about it... the screams still haunt me all these millennia later.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 9, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _After a moment of getting his bearings, together, it seemed Mono now finally understood the heat of combat had indeed begun, and war was in the full scale fronts. Judging by how many individuals were actually in this battle, it was hard to say that most of them currently locked in battle would yield devastating consequences if interrupted.
> 
> Hastily, the feline pondered as to what he would do, seeing that most of the skirmish was occurring to each different person. He scanned the makeshift battlefield, hoping to find something of relative interest, or to find an enemy who totally didn't look friendly in the slightest.
> 
> ...


_Stealthily you crept through the battlefield dispatching any of the confused soldiers that stood before you, soon you were within striking distance of the wolf._


Universe said:


> *I punched the wolf in the face* “YOU DON’T TOUCH A CELESTIAL DRAGON’S TAIL”


_Elum-Marduk staggered briefly blood dripping from his lip. He slowly stood up and licked the blood from his own face and flew into an even madder frenzy. However his movements were getting slower, he was getting tired._


----------



## Universe (Apr 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Stealthily you crept through the battlefield dispatching any of the confused soldiers that stood before you, soon you were within striking distance of the wolf.
> 
> Elum-Marduk staggered briefly blood dripping from his lip. He slowly stood up and licked the blood from his own face and flew into an even madder frenzy. However his movements were getting slower, he was getting tired._


*I socked the wolf in the face harder and harder* “I AM KING OF THE CELESTIAL DRAGONS AND NOTHING IS GOING TO STOP ME IT IS MY HATCH RIGHT”


----------



## Universe (Apr 9, 2022)

“I HAVE KILLED TOUGHER BEASTS THAN YOU” *My body crackles with cosmic electricity* “*THIS IS YOUR FATE YOU WILL DIE BY THE HANDS OF UNIVERSE CELESTIAL KING OF ALL CELESTIAL DRAGONS!” **my voice catches Apophis’s attention*


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Stealthily you crept through the battlefield dispatching any of the confused soldiers that stood before you, soon you were within striking distance of the wolf.
> 
> Elum-Marduk staggered briefly blood dripping from his lip. He slowly stood up and licked the blood from his own face and flew into an even madder frenzy. However his movements were getting slower, he was getting tired._


_Fortunately for the feline, that was his prime area to strike, and when the opponent was often at their weakest, they made bad choices. This would only aid the cat's favor as he noticed his more lethargic movements, being the key opportunity he had been long waiting for.

Gently, he laid down another fallen soldier, slain in quick and stealthy succession, advancing towards the wolf as he battled in his element. Unfortunately for that wolf, Mono was also in his prime environment: a cluttered battlefield.

Slowly, he made his move, raising his blade, going for a vertical slice aimed at only the most lethal spots, the neck. He planned to aim at a critical area, hoping to shut down this beast of a savage, which would save the headache for further conflict._


----------



## Universe (Apr 9, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _Fortunately for the feline, that was his prime area to strike, and when the opponent was often at their weakest, they made bad choices. This would only aid the cat's favor as he noticed his more lethargic movements, being the key opportunity he had been long waiting for.
> 
> Gently, he laid down another fallen soldier, slain in quick and stealthy succession, advancing towards the wolf as he battled in his element. Unfortunately for that wolf, Mono was also in his prime environment: a cluttered battlefield.
> 
> Slowly, he made his move, raising his blade, going for a vertical slice aimed at only the most lethal spots, the neck. He planned to aim at a critical area, hoping to shut down this beast of a savage, which would save the headache for further conflict._


*I unleashed a blast of cosmic lightning so powerful it lit up the wolf’s whole body*


----------



## Universe (Apr 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I unleashed a blast of cosmic lightning so powerful it lit up the wolf’s whole body*


“No more pain and suffering for my family”
*I was so angry I just wanted for one million centuries for peace I channeled it through my body and used it as a power source*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> *You think your memories reveal everything, perhaps you should see the pain we went through! *_Apophis put his burning hand on Pavlins forehead and began sending him his memories from the past reality. Pavlin saw colors and shapes that no longer exist, beings with truly alien anatomy, and most importantly a reality plagued by war. He saw through the eyes of a young Seraphim whose universe was in its death throes. He saw grand armies composed of myriad species of zealots fighting under the Architects, he saw the last king of the Amesha Spentas being slain in battle by a great Aven Sun God, Aten, alongside Loki a young Apophis and a figure that resembled Ahrakas. He saw through the eyes of Apophis as the Architects ruled the entire universe and began the preparations for a new one to come into being. He saw himself being taught by Loki alongside other Seraphim to be trained as the guardians of this new reality. He saw Loki, disillusioned with his purpose after the wars, search for an alternative to the destruction. In realities final days he saw as Loki and Apophis made a breakthrough. If all time was merged it would break the cycle of death and rebirth and save this universe. He witnessed as Loki, Apophis and their followers forged a pact to save that reality no matter the cost and preserve as much of it as they could. They called their pact a "Convergence of our Last Hope". Finally Loki, Apophis and their forces made an ultimatum to Aten and the other Architects. A last battle broke out in the Architects gilded palace, Loki leading the Convergence forces on the front lines whilst riding his son, the massive Fenris wolf, suddenly a trio of figures came from the palace, Aten, the figure resembling Ahrakas, and the greatest general of the Seraphim and the Architects, a being who would become the High Imperator. He saw through the gaze of Apophis as Aten slew so many of his comrades and friends. He saw as Loki and Fenris were captured. Loki publicly chained to a stake, a serpent dripping poison on his face as Fenris was executed in front of him, before being forced to take part in the ritual to end time itself. He saw as Apophis and the Convergence remnants led a final sortie with the races deemed "unworthy" to break through to the new reality. Suddenly there was a bang and the old worlds were gone, Apophis wept, his anger turning to hatred and determination to prevent this from ever happening again. He would carry on Lokis legacy now._


Apophis' memories flowed into Pavlin.  He had actually not understood the original reason for his own hatred of Apophis... though now he recognized it was because Apophis had basically disrupted his duty.  His main focus was the breakthrough... the idea that merging time would save this universe.

Suddenly, the answer hit him.  Apophis was still in the wrong... but not for any fault of his own.  Indeed, even the Architects were not infallible, as Pavlin had previously pointed out.  There were some concepts that never truly got grasped in successive realities... eventually being lost.  One of them had just hit him... one so old, it had only been reduced to an obscure theory even in the eyes and minds of the celestial dragons, and literally never addressed after that particular reality except in pure fiction.

"Your plan would have only saved your own reality, Apophis.  There are in fact realities beyond the one that keeps getting reset by us Architects.  If you find that difficult to believe... that is because it is a concept even we had long buried."

Pavlin put his own hand on Apophis's hand.  The memories he had just uncovered lashed back.  Apophis saw even more alien realities, even more hostile environments.  In all of the visions, there were always five of the same being.  Many times, they had far more companions.  In all cases, there were roots, tears in one reality seeping into another.  When one reality seeped into another, only destruction was left in its wake for the receiving reality.  The job of the five was to destroy these roots, to travel the realities and preserve them.

Eventually, the five realized they could not handle the number of tears alone.  They built their own reality to serve as a home base.  They set its rules, allowed life to grow and thrive.  Unfortunately, they discovered beings in one of the other planes who were deliberately opening holes in the other realities... as they could not handle the prospect of anything existing outside their control.

Apophis got a vision of a creature that looked a lot like him, only with far more alien mutations.  When a reality had too many holes in it, he emerged and drank all the life and matter from it.  Concepts from those realities became lost - if another reality had not manifested their own form of those concepts, they simply became unable to process the concept.  The five had fought this monstrous creature to stop him from drinking a timeless reality like the one Apophis had envisioned, but the beast was far too strong.  They had to retreat.  But the being sent its agents to tear holes in their home reality.  They could not fight continually... until one of them hit a solution.

They would shatter the reality and make a new one.  Its barriers would be even stronger than the last.  By deliberately destroying the old reality, they could carry as much as they could conceive into the new reality... and this, in fact, allowed every preserved species to reincarnate in some fashion.  But it was an imperfect reincarnation.  Some gained traits from other species, some lost them.  It took many iterations, much effort.  The five had to rest between each incarnation of reality, perhaps explaining the repeated deaths of the Architects.

Over many attempts, they eventually got the baseline right.  They were able to focus on making strong and caring creatures.  Unfortunately, the Architects kept trying to pick and choose which traits to prioritize.  They kept getting lesser details wrong.  Trying to put too many traits of good and power together resulted in war realms - one of which was mentally presented to Apophis to make his own conflicts seem insignificant in comparison.

After a while of this, Pavlin stopped putting in more memories.

"Do you understand yet, Apophis?  We are not merely building our reality in order to destroy it like heartless monsters.  We are up against something far beyond you and me, an end goal.  This is why we deem beings worthy and unworthy.  We have to focus our attention on our best chance at finishing the job.  We are trying to put an end to a mass destroyer and it takes certain things to do it."

Pavlin glared daggers at Apophis.  Something dawned on him, a legitimate reason to hate Apophis... which he expressed.

"I sense that we have fallen further behind in this reality.  This is the first reality in _*thousands*_ of attempts where we've lost progress.  I believe I understand how it happened now.  Your 'Convergence' risks dooming every existence everywhere if it is allowed to continue."

Pavlin took a deep breath.

"My advice to you, if there is still any life left in your body and sense in your brain, is to run back to your little enclave.  Warn them of what I have told you.  Call off your little vendetta and do everything in your power to research accessing other realities.  I will pass along what I've just remembered to Loki, and several other entities.  It is time we reasserted our purpose."

"I warn you... *if you and your agents continue to try to harass this reality or bypass the Architects, I am prepared to exterminate your Convergence to the last man.*  Even if we risk creating another scorching desert reality."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Despite having chunks of him being destroyed Mitzelcuahuatl only laughed. _Good, good, embrace the purpose We designed you for, become our perfect being. The pinnacle of our creation.


In his rage, Firuthi did not understand.  Why was this being so happy at the destruction?  What kind of design did they have in mind?

He continued his assault.  However, he did slow it down and ask Mitzelcuahuatl several questions.

*"WHAT IS IT YOU SEEK IN THE PERFECT BEING?  IS IT LONGEVITY?  CRUELTY?  RAW POWER?

THIS BODY HAS A LIMIT THAT I HAVE ALMOST HIT.

I JOINED THIS BATTLE TO STOP AN ATROCITY, NOT CREATE ONE.

THIS IS ONLY THE SECOND TIME IN MY LIFE THIS POWER HAS EMERGED.

WHAT ARE YOU AFTER?  WHAT IS YOUR GOAL?"*



Baron Tredegar said:


> Jormungandr existed in the last reality. It was a foul creature used to punish traitors and insurrectionists. _Ahrakas shuddered. _I still get nightmares about it... the screams still haunt me all these millennia later.


"....oh man.  I'm sorry, I didn't mean to invoke the nightmares."

Kurt hesitated.

"Wait... wait a minute.  WAIT a minute.  Was he the one I was tied under?"


----------



## Universe (Apr 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Apophis' memories flowed into Pavlin.  He had actually not understood the original reason for his own hatred of Apophis... though now he recognized it was because Apophis had basically disrupted his duty.  His main focus was the breakthrough... the idea that merging time would save this universe.
> 
> Suddenly, the answer hit him.  Apophis was still in the wrong... but not for any fault of his own.  Indeed, even the Architects were not infallible, as Pavlin had previously pointed out.  There were some concepts that never truly got grasped in successive realities... eventually being lost.  One of them had just hit him... one so old, it had only been reduced to an obscure theory even in the eyes and minds of the celestial dragons, and literally never addressed after that particular reality except in pure fiction.
> 
> ...


*I turned and glared at Apophis surrounded by a glowing golden aura I then saw Firuthi* “OH COME ON!”


----------



## Universe (Apr 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> In his rage, Firuthi did not understand.  Why was this being so happy at the destruction?  What kind of design did they have in mind?
> 
> He continued his assault.  However, he did slow it down and ask Mitzelcuahuatl several questions.
> 
> ...


*Kurt hears the sound he hated to hear the sound of a celestial dragon consumed by bloodlust I roared wanting to see all of my enemies dead*


----------



## Universe (Apr 9, 2022)

“No what am I doing?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I turned and glared at Apophis surrounded by a glowing golden aura I then saw Firuthi* “OH COME ON!”


*"DO YOU THINK I ENJOY THIS FORM, UNIVERSE?  DO YOU UNDERSTAND THAT THIS GUY WANTED ME THAT WAY?"*


Universe said:


> *Kurt hears the sound he hated to hear the sound of a celestial dragon consumed by bloodlust I roared wanting to see all of my enemies dead*


"Akharas... we have a MAJOR problem downstairs.  Universe has just gone berserk."

Kurt put his hand in his fist and chanted.

"Antorbok, ametha, aurine, ametha, jaspin, scapara, santak, ametha, universe!"

The words "antorbok" and "santak" did not mean anything significant to magic in this reality or the previous ones.  "Ametha" was the word for power, "scapara" for fear, and "jaspin" for pain.

A small ghost sought its way to Universe, unaware of anything else.  It spoke to him, in a very admonishing tone.

"What is the meaning of this, Universe?  I told you to contain it!"


----------



## Universe (Apr 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"DO YOU THINK I ENJOY THIS FORM, UNIVERSE?  DO YOU UNDERSTAND THAT THIS GUY WANTED ME THAT WAY?"*
> 
> "Akharas... we have a MAJOR problem downstairs.  Universe has just gone berserk."
> 
> ...


“I don’t know what happened I just want peace I want my enemies to suffer JUST LIKE I DID!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t know what happened I just want peace”


Kurt spoke through the ghost to Universe.  Akharas and others in the observatory could hear the words on his side of the conversation.

"You can tell me the events of it later.  Focus on what's going on down there and try to keep a level head for now."

The ghost would hear one more response and then vanish.


----------



## Universe (Apr 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt spoke through the ghost to Universe.  Akharas and others in the observatory could hear the words on his side of the conversation.
> 
> "You can tell me the events of it later.  Focus on what's going on down there and try to keep a level head for now."
> 
> The ghost would hear one more response and then vanish.


*I growled with frustration* “YOU DON’T UNDERSTAND HOW MUCH I’VE SUFFERED I’VE LOST MY MOTHER MY FATHER MY BROTHER I’M CLOSE TO LOSING MY WIFE AND SON WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT FROM ME?!”


----------



## Universe (Apr 9, 2022)

*I sounded like a Dragon who just wanted something good in his life for more than 5 minutes*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I growled with frustration* “YOU DON’T UNDERSTAND HOW MUCH I’VE SUFFERED I’VE LOST MY MOTHER MY FATHER MY BROTHER I’M CLOSE TO LOSING MY WIFE AND SON WHAT MORE DO YOU WANT FROM ME?!”


The ghost vanished.  Back up in the observation booth, Kurt spoke to Akharas.

"You catch that, Akharas?  Do not forget about that detail when this is over."


----------



## Universe (Apr 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The ghost vanished.  Back up in the observation booth, Kurt spoke to Akharas.
> 
> "You catch that, Akharas?  Do not forget about that detail when this is over."


*He then then hears loud sobs coming from me* “Solaris what have I done? I just want one thing I want peace for my family!”


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 9, 2022)

Mambi said:


> W-what???_ <the bunny takes the knife and wraps his fingers around the handle, feeling it's weight as his hands start to shake> _You...you think I have to..._*cut*_ myself to transform?? Are-are you all *mad*?? I-I...can't do that!!! I...I..._<he takes the knife and stares at it as it shakes more in his paws, the thought of deliberating plunging it into himself too much to bear. You see the seed erupting now, covering his back totally as he gives in to his emotions and roars out>_ *NO!!!* *I WON'T BE HURT EVER AGAIN!!!!*
> 
> _<as a flash of anger rushes through him, he takes the knife and throws it at your feet as the seed completely erupts and covers him once more. He roars and leaps towards the other fighting bunnies in rage, grabbing him by the neck and raising them both high above his head with both paws. Startled, Fife releases his chokehold and drops the half-dead bunny to the ground, who scurries clear to his gasping relief. The transformed bunny then slams Fife to the ground like a rag doll again and again with a deafening thud that shakes the entire gym with every impact, laughing maniacally as he does as his body pulses with power. As he finally releases his battered foe to collapse against the floating weight bars, he turns to you and while extending his arms wide, roars out> _
> 
> ...



"Yeeeees! Glorious!!!" Inkwell cheered, the crowd cheering along with him.

The chanted and cheered as Lucien expanded and grew to his most powerful state, continuing to do so even as he tossed them around like ragdolls back and forth across the gym. They certainly weren't... unafraid of the encounter, but they were still ready to jump in and try to latch on to the brute to slow him down.

As the crowd attempted to subdue Lucien to no avail, Chruck, stepped up to the plate. The rabbit ogre's egg shaped backpack popped open to allow his own nanites to flood out and cover himself, buffing the monster in a layer of thick padded armor. He smashed his paws together, causing the gym to rumble...

Chruck charged at Lucien as he was distracted, smashing into him from behind and wrapping his arms around the big monster's torso, pulling him up with tremendous strength and flipping him up and behind himself in an upright piledriver, before following it up with a quick roll, then swiftly turning to jump up and deliver a brutal frog splash.



Mambi said:


> <as the rabbit's eyes bulge and he flayes his paws futilely, you can see his eyes crossing as every sip of precious air becomes a gift through the horrible pain his body is being forced to endure. He reaches out to Lucien with a trembling arm, hoping to convey his sense of desperate need for assistance from the oblivious bunny>



As the gym exploded into panic and bedlam, someone offered Pierre a paw to help him, kneeling down beside him. 

This particular slug rabbit wasn't wearing any mask, nor goggles, revealing giant black almond shaped eyes like that of some uncanny alien with slimy smoky skin. 

"Hello sir, my name is Sven, or Seven, whichever you prefer." He explained. "I've been asked to serve as your personal trainer! But- uhm, perhaps you should catch your breath for a moment out in the hall."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Apophis' memories flowed into Pavlin.  He had actually not understood the original reason for his own hatred of Apophis... though now he recognized it was because Apophis had basically disrupted his duty.  His main focus was the breakthrough... the idea that merging time would save this universe.
> 
> Suddenly, the answer hit him.  Apophis was still in the wrong... but not for any fault of his own.  Indeed, even the Architects were not infallible, as Pavlin had previously pointed out.  There were some concepts that never truly got grasped in successive realities... eventually being lost.  One of them had just hit him... one so old, it had only been reduced to an obscure theory even in the eyes and minds of the celestial dragons, and literally never addressed after that particular reality except in pure fiction.
> 
> ...


_Apophis stared long and hard at Pavlin, a look of sadness briefly appeared in his eyes before being replaced once more by anger. _Our plan will succeed, even now our ranks grow as your followers diminish. Loki is our martyr, one who dared to try to break the cycle, a God slain by his own kin. We will end your rule, and then we shall kill this Lord of Chaos. But for now, _he surveys the battlefield and sees his men dead, _I know when I am beaten. Before I go I will leave you a parting gift, _Apophis then shifts into his true form, a visage that would drive lesser beings to instant madness. A entity with multiple heads and wings with seven orbiting rings covered with eyes rotating around his body. A tendril of energy struck Pavlins arm. When it was gone a symbol of the old reality was left, the serpent Jormungandr, the mark of criminals sentenced to death. _*NOW, THAT MARK SHALL REVEAL TO ALL WHAT YOU TRULY ARE, A MURDERER OF REALITIES. *_Space folded around him and in an instant Apophis was gone._


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> In his rage, Firuthi did not understand.  Why was this being so happy at the destruction?  What kind of design did they have in mind?
> 
> He continued his assault.  However, he did slow it down and ask Mitzelcuahuatl several questions.
> 
> ...


_Even though Apophis left Mitzelcuahuatl remained, still focused on Firuthi. _You are my chosen. There is no limit you can hit, for you, my son, are my instrument of destruction. *YOU SHALL BE OUR JUDGEMENT ON THOSE FALSE GODS THE ARCHITECTS, YOU ARE MY JORMUNGANDR AND YOU WILL SLAY THEM TO SAVE ALL OF US! EMBRACE YOUR TRUE PURPOSE! *_His ranting was followed by the psychotic laughter of a madman.





Ahrakas stood still for a moment, after hearing what Kurt said. A look of pure terror covered his face. _What has Mitzelcuahuatl done.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Even though Apophis left Mitzelcuahuatl remained, still focused on Firuthi. _You are my chosen. There is no limit you can hit, for you, my son, are my instrument of destruction. *YOU SHALL BE OUR JUDGEMENT ON THOSE FALSE GODS THE ARCHITECTS, YOU ARE MY JORMUNGANDR AND YOU WILL SLAY THEM TO SAVE ALL OF US! *_His ranting was followed by the psychotic laughter of a madman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Mitzelhuacuatl was paying attention to Firuthi's vital signs, he would notice that Firuthi's heart rate has started to become erratic, as if he was about to go into cardiac arrest.  His breathing also became erratic.

It seemed the energy drink and stimulant mix had done some noticeable damage to him.

Firuthi tried to fight Mitzelcuahuatl's influence.

*"I... AM NOT... YOUR TOY!  I AM... THE GUARDIAN... OF THE ARCHITECTS!"*



Baron Tredegar said:


> _Apophis stared long and hard at Pavlin, a look of sadness briefly appeared in his eyes before being replaced once more by anger. _Our plan will succeed, even now our ranks grow as your followers diminish. Loki is our martyr, one who dared to try to break the cycle, a God slain by his own kin. We will end your rule, and then we shall kill this Lord of Chaos. But for now, _he surveys the battlefield and sees his men dead, _I know when I am beaten. Before I go I will leave you a parting gift, _Apophis then shifts into his true form, a visage that would drive lesser beings to instant madness. A entity with multiple heads and wings with seven orbiting rings covered with eyes rotating around his body. A tendril of energy struck Pavlins arm. When it was gone a symbol of the old reality was left, the serpent Jormungandr, the mark of criminals sentenced to death. _*NOW, THAT MARK SHALL REVEAL TO ALL WHAT YOU TRULY ARE, A MURDERER OF REALITIES. *_Space folded around him and in an instant Apophis was gone._


"Cooper, Oriana, come with me.  We are going to go upstairs and we will tell Akharas that the Convergence must be slain to a man.  There is another Convergence member that's at this party.  I will need to go deal with him."

He then addressed the others.

"Fabiana, Alpha, please deal with Dad.  Universe, when you're done with the big bad wolf, also please help Dad snap out of it.  Even if that means destroying the tech guy."

Without waiting for a reply, Pavlin led Cooper and Oriana upstairs, covering the mark on his arm as best as he could.

Once he got up to the observation deck, he sought out Akharas.

"Akharas?  Apophis is completely mentally gone.  He plans to destroy not just this reality, but all others - yes, there is more than ours, I'll explain later - and he got me with something as he left.  And while he was ranting, I found out that there is another Convergence member elsewhere on this ship.  Do not worry, I know exactly where he is."

"But when I am done with the one on board, the Convergence must be completely eradicated.  Every last soldier, everyone associated with them.  There must be no trace of them by the time we need to do our duties.  With what I learned, I cannot risk them making it to the next reality."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> If Mitzelhuacuatl was paying attention to Firuthi's vital signs, he would notice that Firuthi's heart rate has started to become erratic, as if he was about to go into cardiac arrest.  His breathing also became erratic.
> 
> It seemed the energy drink and stimulant mix had done some noticeable damage to him.
> 
> ...


_Mitzelcuahuatl slowly walked towards Firuthi, _No you are no toy, you are my son, who I spent centuries experimenting, coding, and perfecting. You are the salvation to trillions of lives. You are the Architects doom. You are Marendar, my son.



_Ahrakas, looked at Pavlin, he had quickly asserted his role as their leader. However, Ahrakas felt some concern. _If we go to war this entire reality would be driven into chaos, I say we should still stick to smaller conflicts and assassination's of Convergence leaders as the High Imperator has been doing for millenia. We cannot allow a war that plagued the last reality to break out again. If you say there is another member on this ship then lead the way and we will dispatch him together.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas, looked at Pavlin, he had quickly asserted his role as their leader. However, Ahrakas felt some concern. _If we go to war this entire reality would be driven into chaos, I say we should still stick to smaller conflicts and assassination's of Convergence leaders as the High Imperator has been doing for millenia. We cannot allow a war that plagued the last reality to break out again. If you say there is another member on this ship then lead the way and we will dispatch him together.


"That is fair.  I would like to ask the High Imperator about branding marks though.  Also... my conflict with the Convergence member is between me and him.  But when I glow red, please put a hand or something on me.  I will show him something and you might want to see it too."

Pavlin put his hands behind his back.  His next words stunned Cooper and Oriana.

"Kurt, you must be feeling a lot of anger from what happened last time.  Please, act as if I murdered your child."

Kurt was shocked as well.  He put his hands together.

"Jaspin, scapara, Loki."

Kurt approached Pavlin... and began punching him with all he had.  Pavlin did not resist - Akharas noted that Pavlin was using sun energy to tank the blows.  Kurt must have pummeled Pavlin for well over 30 seconds, crying after about 10.  By the time he grabbed Pavlin's chest, he was bawling his eyes out.

Pavlin then put his arms around Kurt and began glowing red.

"I believe I have your answer."

Anyone who grabbed Pavlin while he was glowing red would get the same revelation he had learned about there being more than one reality.  They would get the full story Pavlin had told Apophis, and cases of realities that didn't work and those that the horrific monster had swallowed up.

Pavlin hugged Kurt, who was crying profusely.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Mitzelcuahuatl slowly walked towards Firuthi, _No you are no toy, you are my son, who I spent centuries experimenting, coding, and perfecting. You are the salvation to trillions of lives. You are the Architects doom. You are Marendar, my son.


Him?  A child of the Convergence?  He was created for the purpose of destroying the Architects?  For disposing of the very kids he had taken in?

All of what Mitzelcuahuatl was telling him was corrupting his entire upbringing.  He had spent decades raised amongst ordinary folk, learning to be compassionate and caring.  And here the Temporal Lord was, twisting that very compassion in Firuthi's moment of rage.  Even trying to slay him hadn't stopped the Temporal Lord's praise.

Firuthi would be salvation, alright.  He had no plans to be the twisted kind that Mitzelcuahuatl was expecting of him.  He did not want to lay a finger on the Architects.  But his ability to fight the Temporal Lord's influence was waning.

Partly because his body, wracked by a stress overload and a dangerous stimulant cocktail, refused to cooperate.  He could no longer will his body to properly strike.  He stood there, screaming, tendrils flailing.

He had run out of time to deal with his adversary.  Someone else would have to save him.


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

*I attacked the temporal lord*


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Mitzelcuahuatl slowly walked towards Firuthi, _No you are no toy, you are my son, who I spent centuries experimenting, coding, and perfecting. You are the salvation to trillions of lives. You are the Architects doom. You are Marendar, my son.
> 
> 
> 
> _Ahrakas, looked at Pavlin, he had quickly asserted his role as their leader. However, Ahrakas felt some concern. _If we go to war this entire reality would be driven into chaos, I say we should still stick to smaller conflicts and assassination's of Convergence leaders as the High Imperator has been doing for millenia. We cannot allow a war that plagued the last reality to break out again. If you say there is another member on this ship then lead the way and we will dispatch him together.


*I still under control of my bloodlust attacked Mitzelcuahuatl brutally ripping him apart* “LEAVE MY FAMILY ALLONNNEEEEEE”


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

*I was fighting the bloodlust but losing the fight badly*


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

“NO NOT BLOODLUST!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas, looked at Pavlin, he had quickly asserted his role as their leader. However, Ahrakas felt some concern. _If we go to war this entire reality would be driven into chaos, I say we should still stick to smaller conflicts and assassination's of Convergence leaders as the High Imperator has been doing for millenia. We cannot allow a war that plagued the last reality to break out again. If you say there is another member on this ship then lead the way and we will dispatch him together.





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That is fair.  I would like to ask the High Imperator about branding marks though.  Also... my conflict with the Convergence member is between me and him.  But when I glow red, please put a hand or something on me.  I will show him something and you might want to see it too."
> 
> Pavlin put his hands behind his back.  His next words stunned Cooper and Oriana.
> 
> ...


"I..... I think I get it now."

Cooper had recovered from his shock.

"Apophis screamed of a man named Loki.  A man that was the martyr for his cause.  I figured out from your conversation with him that he meant Kurt... but I couldn't place what he did.  But Akharas.... a war that plagued the last reality.... did it break Kurt completely?  Did all that endless fighting drive Kurt to MAKE the Convergence?"

Cooper reluctantly put a hand on Pavlin's shoulder.  Oriana soon followed.  They received the knowledge Pavlin was giving.

".....there was so much more to our duty.  I don't even know where to begin."

"Dagda.... Khione.... when I said I was ready to remove every trace of the Convergence.... that meant all of it.  Letting him vent and showing him the truth was the only way I could deal with their spiritual leader without screwing over the next reality.  We've made the mistake of killing each other ahead of schedule many times before."

"Our goal for this reality should be healing, education, empowerment.  We may not get someone who can jump realities this time.  We can get them the next time.  Akharas, that means our battle strategy for dealing with the Convergence needs to include propaganda attacks and spiritual and medical aid, not just bloodshed like what I'm understanding of your High Imperator."

"I see.  So if we discover any monsters from the past... we try to save them.  We try to ease their pain.  There's a monster in the atrium we can start with."

".....you don't mean...."

"Our father."

"The punisher of rebels."

".........Jormungandr.  Akharas, I want you to come along.  If you need me to suppress the nightmares long enough to do this, I have the spells to assist."

Pavlin retained his red glow either until Akharas put a hand on him or indicated that he did not want to know the shared knowledge.  Then they would all go downstairs... together.  Kurt would in fact offer spells of courage - based within the mystic words for resilience, wisdom, and power - if Akharas proved too afraid to go.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Him?  A child of the Convergence?  He was created for the purpose of destroying the Architects?  For disposing of the very kids he had taken in?
> 
> All of what Mitzelcuahuatl was telling him was corrupting his entire upbringing.  He had spent decades raised amongst ordinary folk, learning to be compassionate and caring.  And here the Temporal Lord was, twisting that very compassion in Firuthi's moment of rage.  Even trying to slay him hadn't stopped the Temporal Lord's praise.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *I still under control of my bloodlust attacked Mitzelcuahuatl brutally ripping him apart* “LEAVE MY FAMILY ALLONNNEEEEEE”


_Even as Universe ripped apart Mitzelcuahuatls body the mental attacks continued. With horror you realized what was left of him had snaked his way inside you. _He is consumed by rage. He is an obstacle. A danger to all. Save this place. Kill the dragon. Then a marked one. You sense him dont you. Do your duty, fulfill your destiny, my beloved son.


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Even as Universe ripped apart Mitzelcuahuatls body the mental attacks continued. With horror you realized what was left of him had snaked his way inside you. _He is consumed by rage. He is an obstacle. A danger to all. Save this place. Kill the dragon. Then a marked one. You sense him dont you. Do your duty, fulfill your destiny, my beloved son.


“LEAVE HIM ALONE HE IS MY BROTHER!” *I ripped the temporal lord completely apart*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I..... I think I get it now."
> 
> Cooper had recovered from his shock.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas briefly put his hand on Pavlins shoulder but quickly retracted it as some of his own long suppressed memories resurfaced. Memories of his father telling him to hide as a battle broke out, memories of bloodshed, purges, and executions. The memory of the Architects on that podium, powerful, majestic, and terrible. The screams. He quickly jolted back to reality. _Yes, Kurt did create the Convergence, my father was a student of his and told me that the endless reincarnations and bloodshed drove him to the edge. Loki was always a philosopher, a lover of life and knowledge. The destruction caused him to try to search for alternatives to the destruction. Of all the Architects he was perhaps the most loved by the common people, that only made the bloodshed more violent. I agree, we should focus on healing this world before moving onto the next. I am ready to go with you to face my nightmares.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> “LEAVE HIM ALONE HE IS MY BROTHER!”


_Though most of Mitzelcuahuatls consciousness fled into Firuthis body, small whispers went into you. Whispers telling you that he is a threat a danger, that he will kill your family and everything you hold dear if you dont end him._


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas briefly put his hand on Pavlins shoulder but quickly retracted it as some of his own long suppressed memories resurfaced. Memories of his father telling him to hide as a battle broke out, memories of bloodshed, purges, and executions. The memory of the Architects on that podium, powerful, majestic, and terrible. The screams. He quickly jolted back to reality. _Yes, Kurt did create the Convergence, my father was a student of his and told me that the endless reincarnations and bloodshed drove him to the edge. Loki was always a philosopher, a lover of life and knowledge. The destruction caused him to try to search for alternatives to the destruction. Of all the Architects he was perhaps the most loved by the common people, that only made the bloodshed more violent. I agree, we should focus on healing this world before moving onto the next. I am ready to go with you to face my nightmares.


*I wasn’t myself so consumed by bloodlust*


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Though most of Mitzelcuahuatls consciousness fled into Firuthis body, small whispers went into you. Whispers telling you that he is a threat a danger, that he will kill your family and everything you hold dear if you dont end him._


“GET OUT OF MY HEAD!” *I started to cry my pain overwhelming me* “NO! MY FAMILY IS ALWAYS WITH ME!”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> “GET OUT OF MY HEAD!” *I started to cry my pain overwhelming me* “NO! MY FAMILY IS ALWAYS WITH ME!”


The world serpent will destroy them all if you dont stop him. Destroy him, save them. _The whispers started fading but the words remained._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Even as Universe ripped apart Mitzelcuahuatls body the mental attacks continued. With horror you realized what was left of him had snaked his way inside you. _He is consumed by rage. He is an obstacle. A danger to all. Save this place. Kill the dragon. Then a marked one. You sense him dont you. Do your duty, fulfill your destiny, my beloved son.


With the last of his will, Firuthi let out one weak syllable.

"....help....."

There was a tiny part of him that had not given up and was still fighting.  That part was no longer in control.  An inhuman roar, one Universe didn't think Firuthi could accomplish given his voice range, signaled what part of him was in power.

Firuthi grabbed Universe near the neck.  Two of his tentacles reached to stab the carotid.  Another two went for the abs.



Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas briefly put his hand on Pavlins shoulder but quickly retracted it as some of his own long suppressed memories resurfaced. Memories of his father telling him to hide as a battle broke out, memories of bloodshed, purges, and executions. The memory of the Architects on that podium, powerful, majestic, and terrible. The screams. He quickly jolted back to reality. _Yes, Kurt did create the Convergence, my father was a student of his and told me that the endless reincarnations and bloodshed drove him to the edge. Loki was always a philosopher, a lover of life and knowledge. The destruction caused him to try to search for alternatives to the destruction. Of all the Architects he was perhaps the most loved by the common people, that only made the bloodshed more violent. I agree, we should focus on healing this world before moving onto the next. I am ready to go with you to face my nightmares.


The otters went downstairs.  Fabiana, the one that had still been down there to begin with, had been watching the scene unfold with horror.  She addressed the group.

"They're.... they're going to kill each other!  And I can't focus my physics manipulation enough to get both at the same time!  How do I separate these two?  Can I count on you all to help me?"


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> With the last of his will, Firuthi let out one weak syllable.
> 
> "....help....."
> 
> ...


*I then heard my father’s voice* Solaris:”I am always with you” *I closed my eyes then a powerful plasma blast separated me and Firuthi* “Alpha?”


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

“Can’t fight the bloodlust much longer” *I said hitting the floor*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I then heard my father’s voice* Solaris:”I am always with you” *I closed my eyes then a powerful plasma blast separated me and Firuthi* “Alpha?”


While Firuthi did get separated from Universe, it wasn't as far as the celestial dragon could have hoped.  That's because four of his eleven tentacles had caught the ground, stretching and absorbing his momentum.

Firuthi ran back in, this time bringing his right pair of wings in front of him as a shield.  The tentacles on his left side, including the flame tendril, stabbed all at once, going for Universe's torso and trying to worm their way between ribs.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> With the last of his will, Firuthi let out one weak syllable.
> 
> "....help....."
> 
> ...


_A beeping noise distracted Ahrakas from the horror he was witnessing. He grabbed his communicator and spoke into it. _Good, prepare heavy sedatives, Jormungandr has been released. Yes, that Jormungandr. No, I dont know how either. _He turned to the otters, _Good news, the High Imperator and his forces are arriving soon, they will be able to help us bring Firuthi back under control. We just have to prevent Jormungandr from hurting anyone till they arrive.


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

“I CAN’T FIGHT THE BLOODLUST!”


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> While Firuthi did get separated from Universe, it wasn't as far as the celestial dragon could have hoped.  That's because four of his eleven tentacles had caught the ground, stretching and absorbing his momentum.
> 
> Firuthi ran back in, this time bringing his right pair of wings in front of him as a shield.  The tentacles on his left side, including the flame tendril, stabbed all at once, going for Universe's torso and trying to worm their way between ribs.


*I caught the tentacles* “It hurts help me I don’t want to kill him”


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

*The bloodlust took complete control and I tried to stab Firuthi in the chest letting out the same roar the Kurt had heard earlier*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _A beeping noise distracted Ahrakas from the horror he was witnessing. He grabbed his communicator and spoke into it. _Good, prepare heavy sedatives, Jormungandr has been released. Yes, that Jormungandr. No, I dont know how either. _He turned to the otters, _Good news, the High Imperator and his forces are arriving soon, they will be able to help us bring Firuthi back under control. We just have to prevent Jormungandr from hurting anyone till they arrive.


"Pavlin, I have an idea.  Give Kurt a little extra power."

"What?"

"No questions, Kurt's already making his move."

Kurt began a chant.

"Fujin, dampen the air between them."

"Okay, on it."

"Cooper, I'm not seeing an opening for your ability."

"Understood."



Universe said:


> *I caught the tentacles* “It hurts help me I don’t want to kill him”





Universe said:


> *The bloodlust took complete control and I tried to stab Firuthi in the chest*


Firuthi twisted his body and Universe felt the tentacles bend all of a sudden.  They bent past his stab attempt, followed by a smack from a left wing that threw off Universe's aim.

Firuthi went for a claw swipe, hoping he could take out an eye.


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Pavlin, I have an idea.  Give Kurt a little extra power."
> 
> "What?"
> 
> ...


*I caught the claw and bit his arm hard causing him to bleed as I screamed from within*


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

“knock out Universe he’s suffering from bloodlust”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> *The bloodlust took complete control and I tried to stab Firuthi in the chest*


_In the corner of the room Elum-Marduk blood spilling out of him as he was succumbing to his wounds from Universe and @Lithaliusolavetivosavius smiled. _Blood for the blood god, skulls for the skull throne, _He muttered before breathing his last breath._


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Pavlin, I have an idea.  Give Kurt a little extra power."
> 
> "What?"
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas observed the proceedings with his sword drawn at the ready. _An illusion? Good idea. I must warn you, if he comes close to killing any of you I will not hesitate to put him down. I think he would want your safety above his.


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

“HELP MASTER HE’S SUFFERING I CAN HEAR HIM”


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

*I roared like a feral dragon something I had always said I was above doing*


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _In the corner of the room Elum-Marduk blood spilling out of him as he was succumbing to his wounds from Universe and @Lithaliusolavetivosavius smiled. _Blood for the blood god, skulls for the skull throne, _He muttered before breathing his last breath.
> 
> Ahrakas observed the proceedings with his sword drawn at the ready. _An illusion? Good idea. I must warn you, if he comes close to killing any of you I will not hesitate to put him down. I think he would want your safety above his.


_The feline hastily shook the blade clean from his blade, sheathing it once more as he watched the wolf fall. A fitting end for that of a berserk individual, to be slain in combat rather than in the shadows. It was times like this where he was glad warriors of such quality were the ones he had to face...out of the shadows.

He rest the blade's scabbard back to his side, huffing  bit as he calmed himself, his tail flicking slowly as he looked around, puzzled.

Was the battle over, or were there more adversaries that needed to be dealt with?_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 10, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _The feline hastily shook the blade clean from his blade, sheathing it once more as he watched the wolf fall. A fitting end for that of a berserk individual, to be slain in combat rather than in the shadows. It was times like this where he was glad warriors of such quality were the ones he had to face...out of the shadows.
> 
> He rest the blade's scabbard back to his side, huffing  bit as he calmed himself, his tail flicking slowly as he looked around, puzzled.
> 
> Was the battle over, or were there more adversaries that needed to be dealt with?_


_You look up and see a bloodlusted Universe, fighting the being once known as Firuthi, now known as Jormungandr._


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

*The bloodlust wanted me to kill for the sake of killing It feels good doesn’t it making others suffer it seemed to say*


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _You look up and see a bloodlusted Universe, fighting the being once known as Firuthi, now known as Jormungandr._


_A bead of nervous perspiration trickled down the feline's forehead as he watched the skirmish, quivering slightly.

Such a duel of legendary proportions was far out of his hands, as there would be nothing he could do to aid this. He was but a simple assassin with light shadow abilities, and a blade fueled by adrenaline to make itself nigh unbreakable.

However, this battle was the equivalent of bringing a toothpick to a demi-god battle. There was virtually no use in intervening, lest he crave instant death by the hands of overpowered former allies.

He stood back for a moment, then began looking for the others, wondering if he could assist in any way. His abilities, however minor, was still something he could offer. As long as he could be of benefit, even if it simply meant staying out of the way, he'd do so._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I caught the claw and bit his arm hard causing him to bleed as I screamed from within*


Firuthi roared in pain, bluish blood oozing out of his injured arm.  He went for a headbutt.



Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas observed the proceedings with his sword drawn at the ready. _An illusion? Good idea. I must warn you, if he comes close to killing any of you I will not hesitate to put him down. I think he would want your safety above his.


"Got it."

Kurt continued his chant.  Cooper and Oriana stepped back, Fabiana doing the same after realizing there wasn't enough air between them to dampen for any significant effect.  The words for health, resilience, and wisdom were the most obvious in the chant, but there were also a few nonsense words.



Universe said:


> “HELP MASTER HE’S SUFFERING I CAN HEAR HIM”


It wasn't until after that part that Alpha could swear he heard the chant include the phrase "Nebula".

At that moment, Pavlin shot energy into Kurt, supercharging the volume of his chant.

A light manifested in front of Universe.  In it, he could see the visages of two other celestial dragons.  The smaller one was crying.  The larger one was addressing Universe directly.

With as many years as Universe had lived, there had been at least a couple occasions when his bloodlust caused family trouble.  His son generally reacted the most poorly to it.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 10, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _A bead of nervous perspiration trickled down the feline's forehead as he watched the skirmish, quivering slightly.
> 
> Such a duel of legendary proportions was far out of his hands, as there would be nothing he could do to aid this. He was but a simple assassin with light shadow abilities, and a blade fueled by adrenaline to make itself nigh unbreakable.
> 
> ...


_You see the otters working on some kind of incantation, with an armored warrior standing guard over them._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 10, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _A bead of nervous perspiration trickled down the feline's forehead as he watched the skirmish, quivering slightly.
> 
> Such a duel of legendary proportions was far out of his hands, as there would be nothing he could do to aid this. He was but a simple assassin with light shadow abilities, and a blade fueled by adrenaline to make itself nigh unbreakable.
> 
> ...


Cooper noticed the feline.

"Get over here and out of the way.  Quickly!"


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi roared in pain, bluish blood oozing out of his injured arm.  He went for a headbutt.
> 
> 
> "Got it."
> ...


“N-nebula?” *I came back to my senses in shock* “Wwhat am I doing?! NO I WON’T FIGHT YOU BROTHER!”


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

Nebula:”GET AHOLD OF YOURSELF YOU THINK YOUR FATHER WOULD HAVE WANTED THIS? NO HE WOULDN’T”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> “N-nebula?” *I came back to my senses in shock* “Wwhat am I doing?! NO I WON’T FIGHT YOU BROTHER!”


Kurt continued the incantation, keeping the visages in Universe's presence.  Universe realized he might have to play defense against Firuthi.

The sudden jolt to the senses means Universe evaded the worst of Firuthi's headbutt, getting a cranium to the shoulder instead of skull-to-skull contact.


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

*I kicked Firuthi in the Solar plexus and landed on the floor panting in fear*


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _You see the otters working on some kind of incantation, with an armored warrior standing guard over them._





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cooper noticed the feline.
> 
> "Get over here and out of the way.  Quickly!"


_An incantation of the sorts? Well hopefully, he'd be able to offer his paw in this.. While he wasn't that skilled in the arts of magic, he had dabbled in such affairs before, and with strikingly beneficial results.

Hearing Cooper call to him, Mono rushed on over quickly, yet staying clear of the incantation, the very essence of such magical prowess making his whiskers shiver a bit._

"Alright, I'm here. Whatever you need from me, even if it's staying out of the way, I'll do so," the feline said softly, glancing back at the clash, then to the current incantation once more.


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt continued the incantation, keeping the visages in Universe's presence.  Universe realized he might have to play defense against Firuthi.
> 
> The sudden jolt to the senses means Universe evaded the worst of Firuthi's headbutt, getting a cranium to the shoulder instead of skull-to-skull contact.


*I glowed with the power of ancient magic* “HEALTH WISDOM RESILIENCE AND GROWTH IS THE WAY FOR A GREAT DEFENSE” *I cried out in triumph as a shield forms in front of me*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I kicked Firuthi in the Solar plexus and landed on the floor panting in fear*





Universe said:


> *I glowed with the power of ancient magic* “HEALTH WISDOM RESILIENCE AND GROWTH IS THE WAY FOR A GREAT DEFENSE” *I cried out in triumph as a shield forms in front of me*


With the way his wings and tentacles had shifted, Firuthi was caught completely off guard by Universe's kick.  The celestial dragon could swear something cracked.

Firuthi sprawled backwards onto the ground, rolled to his side and stumbled back up.  He uses a few of his lower tentacles to steady himself, and charged awkwardly back into the fray.

Several tentacles shot around to trap Universe's tail while Firuthi attempted to stomp his guts.  He wound up stomping the shield.  He stomped, again and again, trying to break through.


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

“HEAR MY VOICE BROTHER COME BACK TO ME”


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

*I felt a surge of strength come out of nowhere and the shield got stronger* “huh?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> “HEAR MY VOICE BROTHER COME BACK TO ME”


The little seed that was Firuthi's remaining will began to sprout once that yell reached his ears.

He staggered back, confused, having to support himself on several of his tentacles.  He stared at his hands, before his will wavered back and he fell on the shield again.

This time?  There was definitely a variance in his efforts to break through.  It was the first sign he could actually fight the influence since the roar.

He could still hear Mitzelcuahuatl's influence, however.


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

*I heard my brother’s voice for the first time in years* Chaos:”Show them they have taught you but you can be a great teacher I’m sorry about Jupiter” *I forgave him and suddenly the pain went away making my power stronger Forgiveness I had discovered a new source of magic*


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I heard my brother’s voice for the first time in years* Chaos:”Show them they have taught you but you can be a great teacher I’m sorry about Jupiter” *I forgave him and suddenly the pain went away making my power stronger Forgiveness I had discovered a new source of magic*


“You CAN DO IT BROTHER I BELIEVE IN YOU!”


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The little seed that was Firuthi's remaining will began to sprout once that yell reached his ears.
> 
> He staggered back, confused, having to support himself on several of his tentacles.  He stared at his hands, before his will wavered back and he fell on the shield again.
> 
> ...


“I BELIEVE IN YOU BROTHER I LOVE YOU”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> “You CAN DO IT BROTHER I BELIEVE IN YOU!”





Universe said:


> “I BELIEVE IN YOU BROTHER”


The attacks slowed.  Whether due to fatigue, his previous injury, or the seeds of willpower being nourished, his ability to fight was slipping.

Firuthi put a clawed hand on his chest.  He stared at the ground.  He attempted to purge his mind, both bellowing his intent and centering an internal whisper on the Temporal Lord's influence.  It took a couple sentences for Universe to catch on who the target of the phrase was - and it wasn't him.

*"YOUR HANDS HAVE MADE THIS.  HAVE PRIDE IN YOUR SKILL.  BUT YOUR PART IS DONE.  THE MARTYR LIVES ON.  HIS WILL SHALL GUIDE ME."*

Firuthi attempted an internal code crush, trying to delete the last of Mitzelcuahuatl's influence.


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The attacks slowed.  Whether due to fatigue, his previous injury, or the seeds of willpower being nourished, his ability to fight was slipping.
> 
> Firuthi put a clawed hand on his chest.  He stared at the ground.  He attempted to purge his mind, both bellowing his intent and centering an internal whisper on the Temporal Lord's influence.  It took a couple sentences for Universe to catch on who the target of the phrase was - and it wasn't him.
> 
> ...


“I’m proud of you Brother” *I was actually burned from the fire tendril*


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

“Ow ow ow my tail arm and abs hurt”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The attacks slowed.  Whether due to fatigue, his previous injury, or the seeds of willpower being nourished, his ability to fight was slipping.
> 
> Firuthi put a clawed hand on his chest.  He stared at the ground.  He attempted to purge his mind, both bellowing his intent and centering an internal whisper on the Temporal Lord's influence.  It took a couple sentences for Universe to catch on who the target of the phrase was - and it wasn't him.
> 
> ...


_Mitzelcuahuatl gave one last attempt to control him. He turned his head toward Pavlin. _There the marked one! The butcher of trillions, end him. End his tyranny, kill him. *Kill him, my son. I am so proud of you for unleashing your true potential but dont let their darkness consume you again.*


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Mitzelcuahuatl gave one last attempt to control him. He turned his head toward Pavlin. _There the marked one! The butcher of trillions, end him. End his tyranny, kill him. *Kill him, my son. I am so proud of you for unleashing your true potential but dont let their darkness consume you again.*


“BROTHER I LOVE YOU”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Mitzelcuahuatl gave one last attempt to control him. He turned his head toward Pavlin. _There the marked one! The butcher of trillions, end him. End his tyranny, kill him. *Kill him, my son. I am so proud of you for unleashing your true potential but dont let their darkness consume you again.*





Universe said:


> “BROTHER I LOVE YOU”


"Father..."

"Dad, you can do it."

"Dad, you're almost there!"

"Do it!"

Most of the otters had said theirs.  Cooper _sang_ his encouragement.  "So when you feel like hope is gone..."

Firuthi gave a shout.  His statement bellowed in the real world and issued with contempt towards Mitzelcuahuatl as he continued to purge the Temporal Lord from his consciousness.

*"THEIR WORLD IS NOT DARKNESS!  THEIR WORLD AND MY POTENTIAL CAN COEXIST!"*

"....look inside you and be strong..."

*"IN MY WORLD WE HAVE PULLED MANY FROM MIND CORRUPTION!  THEY HAVE TOLD ME WHAT DARKNESS IS TRULY LIKE!  AND ONE MORE THING!"*

"....and you'll finally see the truth...."

Firuthi's will to live, his will for freedom surged as he accelerated the removal of the Temporal Lord from his psyche.

*"ATEN IS NOT A BUTCHER!"*

Firuthi was prepared to go further with the support of his family.  He hoped he didn't need to.


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Father..."
> 
> "Dad, you can do it."
> 
> ...


“I LOVE YOU YOU HELPED ME I FELT LIKE A MONSTER”


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

*I yelled in agony my shoulder had been dislocated, my wings had been broken and my tail was burned*


----------



## Universe (Apr 10, 2022)

“Ow ow ow ow” *I was flat on the floor unable to move* “I think I broke a few ribs” *The shield was cracked but not to the point of breaking but I had taken the impact of the blows and it had almost killed me breaking several ribs*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 10, 2022)

_As Firuthi struggled to expel Mitzelcuahuatls influence a gateway opened up and a stream of well equipped and heavily armed soldiers streamed through, behind them was a being clad entirely in gold and white armor. Ahrakas recognized them. _It is the High Imperator! We've won! _The soldiers took advantage of Firuthis weakness and began firing a barrage of tranquillizers and stun rays at him. Another group split off and cautiously began surrounding Universe.  _


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _As Firuthi struggled to expel Mitzelcuahuatls influence a gateway opened up and a stream of well equipped and heavily armed soldiers streamed through, behind them was a being clad entirely in gold and white armor. Ahrakas recognized them. _It is the High Imperator! We've won! _The soldiers took advantage of Firuthis weakness and began firing a barrage of tranquillizers and stun rays at him. Another group split off and cautiously began surrounding Universe.  _


Firuthi, well... his struggle within his mind left him no time to react to the tranquilizers.

Funny enough, they were a welcome thing for him.  The exposure to huge amounts of stimulant had not done well for his psyche.

The soldiers swear they could hear Firuthi utter a "Thank... you...." before he collapsed under the huge dose of sedative.

He only hoped he could continue purging Mitzelcuahuatl in his sleep.


"Greetings, High Imperator.  It's been a long time."

"You arrived a bit late.  There's just bodies and two people who need medical attention.  There's infirmaries here... they were prepping for that one in infirmary 3."

"And one of them needs some help purging an influence."

"Guys?  I hope your tranquilizers didn't set back Jormungandr's struggle...."

"Universe, please let them help.  We've had enough incidents for one day."

"While they're cleaning up here, Fabiana... mind telling us how Dad got like this?  I was too busy recalling memories older than Universe and trying to get through to Apophis to see it, and Kurt wasn't fighting when it happened.  You had a better angle and were far less busy."

"Let me actually start that one, Pavlin.  Before he joined the fight, he chugged a concoction.  Really powerful energy drink, packet of military-grade stimulants, and a healing potion.  He's shown me the stuff before, said he keeps around one of each for true emergencies.  Healing potion's in there so the other two things don't outright kill him.  Kept insisting he needed that much energy to defend us.  But that's the only part I know as I didn't get involved in the main battle."

"He was looking at Jakanda trying to fire at me...."

"That, and the weird guy with the implants and big tentacle, and a robot the implant guy had rebuilt.  He dealt with Jakanda and struck the robot well enough... but something went wrong when he went after implant guy.  I heard him screaming that the implant guy was the cause of a 'Webbed One'-"

"He's told me about that supercomputer, Fabiana.  It had a cult worshiping it and everything, trying to turn the world to 'its natural state' or something.  Kind of reminds me of these Convergence nutters that are taking my name in vain."

"....so that's what he meant.  He also said something about a 'Hydra' and the destruction of his world."

"Wait... THAT Hydra?  The one he was fighting just earlier today?"

"I don't know.  Anyways, he grew to that state and started ripping the implant guy apart... which is what that guy wanted.  He turned crazy after Universe here finished the job."

"So implant guy must have downloaded into his brain."

"That, and Dad was literally MADE to be a weapon.  I kind of want to see him be able to switch between that and the smaller form he had before this started of his own free will.  That's the kind of beast we need in our corner."

"At the last bit he was staring at me... it couldn't have been because of that stupid branding that Apophis left me with, would it?"

"Not going to lie, the implant guy actually impresses me."

"Cooper, how could you think that?"

"Easy.  He recreated a beast from the last era.  Even with him being from that era, you almost never get a talent like that from someone who isn't one of us five.  Those are the truly special and devoted."

"Oh yes.  High Imperator?  We have much to discuss.  It seems that thanks to Apophis trying to break me by flooding me with his trauma, I recalled something we haven't known for thousands, perhaps millions of past realities..... oh, before I forget...."

Pavlin put a glowing red hand on Fabiana's shoulder and shared the knowledge of the revelation.

"....give me a moment to process this, Pavlin...."

"We also need to fill you in on our new strategy this time around, High Imperator sir."

"What's that in your hand, Fabiana?"

"This?  It got thrown over here when Dad grew in size..."

"....it's... this is that space-folding satchel he's been keeping hidden on his person.  We need to hang on to this."


----------



## Universe (Apr 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi, well... his struggle within his mind left him no time to react to the tranquilizers.
> 
> Funny enough, they were a welcome thing for him.  The exposure to huge amounts of stimulant had not done well for his psyche.
> 
> ...


“Owwwwwww I won’t be going anywhere Aww my ribs” *I couldn’t move which scared me*


----------



## Universe (Apr 11, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _As Firuthi struggled to expel Mitzelcuahuatls influence a gateway opened up and a stream of well equipped and heavily armed soldiers streamed through, behind them was a being clad entirely in gold and white armor. Ahrakas recognized them. _It is the High Imperator! We've won! _The soldiers took advantage of Firuthis weakness and began firing a barrage of tranquillizers and stun rays at him. Another group split off and cautiously began surrounding Universe.  _


“Soldiers make me nervous” *I said before blacking out* *I haven’t slept since my brother and father died*


----------



## Universe (Apr 11, 2022)

*I snored loudly as I had nightmares of my past my brother building Jupiter the death of my parents the death of my brother my flight from the planet* “no nooooo no no” *I whimpered terrified*


----------



## Universe (Apr 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I snored loudly as I had nightmares of my past my brother building Jupiter the death of my parents the death of my brother my flight from the planet* “no nooooo no no” *I whimpered terrified*


“this is the first time Master’s ever slept since well you know”


----------



## Mambi (Apr 11, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Up to this point, Marius figured Rora would be the only one who would adjust the settings on the device.  The suggestion that **he** would do so with her full endorsement made him tense up again.  Not only did the holobunny raise no objections, she seemed to be fully on board. He tugged at his collar again.>
> 
> <His eye twitched as he saw her choice of swimsuit. He felt compelled to turn away despite the functional privacy wall and he smiled nervously at Aurora.>_
> 
> ...



_<as you anxiously await Rora's emergence from behind the screen, the holobunny lazily passes her paw through the jacuzzi's bubbles and smiles. Despite being under warm water, you feel an odd chill for a brief moment and realize that you're feeling cold *fur* and therefore 'Rora instead. As you feel a quick shimmy of material across your chest and inner thighs, the feelings fade as she calls out from behind the barrier>_

Aurora, I am dressed now, you can drop the barrier now. I'll be right there. 

_<as she waves her paw, he opaque wall shimmers and vanishes. You gasp as the physibunny emerges and stretches high, her curvy form barely contained in the silvery string bikini that dangles across her blue furry body. With a wicked grin, she walks over to the jacuzzi edge and takes a drink of the wine, stopping a moment to adjust the settings of the upper and middle dial down to 75% with a sudden impish giggle. As she finishes the wine and closes her eyes in delight, she glides into the water with a wide smile and you see the middle dial moving on it's own to 73% and dropping slightly from the wine presumably> _

Oooo, this water feels even better than the pool water did!!! And these bubbles are fun! They shake my leg unit muscles in a very pleasing way! _<she shimmies against the jets in thrilling pleasure as you find yourself occasionally feeling the jets yourself as she does. She giggles and splashes the water upwards in her paws with glee, as the holobunny looks on with bemusement, placing her arm around you as she moves closer to you.>_ Do you like the suit? I think it matches the avatar's form well. 

_<the physibunny winks and __leans forward, showing off her curves as she wades closer to sit with you>_* I *like it a lot, and *you *look great too!!! Wet feathers suitcha.


----------



## Universe (Apr 11, 2022)

*I was unconscious and unresisting*


----------



## Mambi (Apr 11, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> Urthstrype took a moment to work out whether this was in fact, purgatory... no beer?! He did the sign of the cross just in case, not religious he just figured it would give away if he was in Purgatory or not... "Uh... Tea? just regular Tea is fine... or water, jack n' coke?" He can see the Bunny's embarrassment, and just holds up a huge, calloused paw "Ease up fella, just tell me what's good and I'll prolly have one of those, no need t'stand on ceremony." His re-assuring smile wasn't overly re-assuring, much like something with resting bitch face, his natural grump was hard to de-grump.


_
<the bunny starts to sweat a little as he ponders the options given, trying to maintain a professional demeniour through his confusion>_ Er...tea of what specifically, sir? We have several herbs available but most of them are Mambi's and...well...probably not what you had in mind. Or, maybe so, I don't know...but his herbs garden is fresh and private. 

But the other thing...this "jack" and "coke"? I'm sorry sir, I can't imagine what "jack" is, you mean pumpkin juice, like a jack lantern? _<he shrugs>_ And the other word you used, you don't mean, the neurostimulant...do you? <_he shakes his head dismissively and laughs nervously> _No no, of course not, forgive me, that's stupid. Ok, ok...<_gulp_>, what do we have? Well we have lots of juices and...well, we have milks from various creatures or almonds and other nuts if you'd like? Or maybe...

_<a large muscular male tiger guest in a black vest walks over with a cup and nods to the bunny respectfully_> S'ok Chip, I think I can help our fiend here. 

<_the bunny takes the chance to scurry away quickly as the tiger hands you a cup, the familiar smell of some form of grain alcohol coming from the distinctly pineapple juice. The tiger motions with his cup to you, and takes a drink as he sits down beside you at a nearby table>_ Help yourself, friend! I don't know what "Jack" is, but beer and other spirits are in the private rooms. Mambi's got the more "tasty" stuff in the back that he gathers from his multidimensional romps, but the bunnies don't know about them. Personally, I think it's better that way, keeps the general chaos down slightly, and more for the rest of us. 

_<he laughs and finishes his drink, setting the glass on a coaster. As he presses a button on the side of it, the glass instantly disolves into the coaster and is absorbed as the tiger continues nonchalantly>_ So, welcome to the party! Mambi's probably off doing something crazy but should be along shortly. I'm Dimitri, been here long?


----------



## Universe (Apr 11, 2022)

*I dreamed about being back on planet Solaris with Sol and Nebula and there was peace with no evil temporal lords to ruin it*


----------



## Mambi (Apr 11, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Yeeeees! Glorious!!!" Inkwell cheered, the crowd cheering along with him.
> 
> The chanted and cheered as Lucien expanded and grew to his most powerful state, continuing to do so even as he tossed them around like ragdolls back and forth across the gym. They certainly weren't... unafraid of the encounter, but they were still ready to jump in and try to latch on to the brute to slow him down.
> 
> ...



_<the pulsing bunny shudders under the assault, gasping as waves of pain wash over him. As if feeding on the agony itself, the coverings ripple and tense more as he slowly drags his groaning body onto all fours. Raising his head and glaring at the ogrebunny, he roars and lunges at him once more, plowing through 2 others slug bunnies easily as he does. Grabbing the ogrebunny, he starts madly bashing his head against his forehead over and over, each blow dazing him as his eyes start to cross. Taking a moment to appreciate his work as the ogrebunny's legs start to buckle, he lifts him high above his head and chokeslams him into the ground viciously, jumping onto his chest and wrapping his other hand around his neck as the ogre starts flaying his limbs frantically. The other bunnies try futilely to pry him off as the ogrebunny's eyes start to roll and redden...his arms tapping weakly against his fury before finally going limp underneath him. Jumping off of him and sending the other bunnies tumbling, the panting bunny turns and glares at you with a satisfied smile as the covering starts to retract slightly...>_



Silverthunder said:


> As the gym exploded into panic and bedlam, someone offered Pierre a paw to help him, kneeling down beside him.
> 
> This particular slug rabbit wasn't wearing any mask, nor goggles, revealing giant black almond shaped eyes like that of some uncanny alien with slimy smoky skin.
> 
> "Hello sir, my name is Sven, or Seven, whichever you prefer." He explained. "I've been asked to serve as your personal trainer! But- uhm, perhaps you should catch your breath for a moment out in the hall."



_<the bunny takes a shaking paw and weakly grips your arm as he pants_> P-pain...terrible pain...yes, catch breath...Good idea...ugh...<_he looks over at the carnage from his friend, wondering if that is what the crazed scientist was planning for him as well? He shudders and looks to his new trainer with curiosity> _Er...hello Sven, are...are you as rough as he is? Because I'm not really that good and I don't have the seedy thing that Lucien has, so...well..._<he drops his head with slight shame>_


----------



## Universe (Apr 11, 2022)

*I could still feel what was going on around me I could feel the cold floor the pain of my 11 broken ribs and my burned tail I could also feel my broken wings*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi, well... his struggle within his mind left him no time to react to the tranquilizers.
> 
> Funny enough, they were a welcome thing for him. The exposure to huge amounts of stimulant had not done well for his psyche.
> 
> ...


In that nightmare dragon's sleeping, came a memory dark and creaking,
floating in a dim-lit breeding pod below the forest floor.
Fluid warm and fuzzy feeling, ruptured by a vi'lent squealing,
Blinding light emerged revealing both a rabbit and a boar.
"Here's the place," the rabbit, kneeling, said while looking at the boar.
"This is what they found before."

Boar and rabbit watched the chamber, then approached, their footsteps labored,
Noting formulas much stranger than any they'd seen before.
"How old is this lab and capsule?" said the boar, "and how much hassle
Would it be to use a taxel to open that access door?
Instead of having to grapple and shove up the access door?"
"We had tripped alarms before."

They had but a moment certain, wondered how they'd take their burden,
lifted and with some exertion nudged a platform cart for ore,
But they pushed too hard, and shrieking, crashed the cart and caused some leaking,
Broke the capsule, caused a reeking smell to coat the chamber floor.
Out collapsed a lizard, peeking down upon the chamber floor.
He wasn't calm anymore.

As the creature felt it drying, he spooked and thought himself dying,
Then began a hellish crying, wanting his old life restored.
Though the boar had panicked, freaking, the rabbit thought quickly, leaping,
Leaping on the lizard reeking and put her arms around his core.
The lizard slowed down his weeping as the warmth spread to his core.
Like the pod, but so much more.

Wounded by the glass and smarting, rabbit lifted up, regarding,
Was there any time for marking formulas they saw before?
But the boar began imploring, "Quick! Before alarms are roaring,
I'll help make sure he's supported, just get him outside the door!"
Lizard closed his eyes, ignoring what had been outside the door.
Watching was too much a chore.

Thus they dragged the sleeping dragon, put him in their station wagon,
Drove until they reached a cabin just beyond the forest floor.
Once they stopped the rabbit's bleeding, the dragon reached out, wanting, needing,
He demanded what was heating, wanting his new warmth restored.
The boar took soup and started feeding so the dragon's warmth restored.
That pod was his, nevermore.


_((No, I am NOT expecting any responses to this to be in the same rhyming scheme!  I just felt artsy, and this took me two and a half hours to write and it's still kinda bush-league.))

((Also, I use the word "taxel" to mean a push-button in this scenario.))_


----------



## Universe (Apr 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> In that nightmare dragon's sleeping, came a memory dark and creaking,
> floating in a dim-lit breeding pod below the forest floor.
> Fluid warm and fuzzy feeling, ruptured by a vi'lent squealing,
> Blinding light emerged revealing both a rabbit and a boar.
> ...


*I started twitching scared I had no idea what was going on*


----------



## Universe (Apr 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I started twitching scared I had no idea what was going on*


*I had somehow linked to Firuthi’s mind subconsciously using the celestial dragon mind link*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I started twitching scared I had no idea what was going on*





Universe said:


> *I had somehow linked to Firuthi’s mind subconsciously using the celestial dragon mind link*


Firuthi realized, in his dream state, that someone else was watching.

_"You... how... never mind.  The boar and rabbit... they were the first truly happy memory I had.  I am still feeling the presence, still trying to purge it.  I can prove the world we have is not darkness.  I can prove a monster like me can coexist. peacefully, with it.  Memories like this prove it.  They saw a monster.  They embraced it."_

Firuthi then remembered who he was linked to.

_"Do not rush into shouting at the presence.  Let it come.  Let it crash against my psyche and then we counter it together."_


----------



## Universe (Apr 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi realized, in his dream state, that someone else was watching.
> 
> _"You... how... never mind.  The boar and rabbit... they were the first truly happy memory I had.  I am still feeling the presence, still trying to purge it.  I can prove the world we have is not darkness.  I can prove a monster like me can coexist. peacefully, with it.  Memories like this prove it.  They saw a monster.  They embraced it."_
> 
> ...


“I understand my first happy memory was when I first hatched my father was so happy and proud of me” *I said smiling* “have I ever told you that celestial dragons suffer from a thing called bloodlust oh it’s so terrible first you feel your anger grow out of control then you feel like you want to fight and kill for the fun of it and then you lose your mind completely well my father had completely purged himself of the bloodlust”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I understand my first happy memory was when I first hatched my father was so happy and proud of me” *I said smiling* “have I ever told you that celestial dragons suffer from a thing called bloodlust oh it’s so terrible”


_"If what drove you to bloodlust was my actions, then I would hardly call it terrible.  He spoke to me in those frightened moments. He called you an obstacle.  But you saved my family, didn't you?"_

Firuthi hesitated in his dream state.  Perhaps this was not the best approach.

_"...the bloodlust has steered you wrong before, hasn't it?  Speak of when it went wrong for you."_


----------



## Universe (Apr 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"If what drove you to bloodlust was my actions, then I would hardly call it terrible.  He spoke to me in those frightened moments. He called you an obstacle.  But you saved my family, didn't you?"_
> 
> Firuthi hesitated in his dream state.  Perhaps this was not the best approach.
> 
> _"...the bloodlust has steered you wrong before, hasn't it?  Speak of when it went wrong for you."_


“My family Nebula and Sol were attacked by wild dragons I don’t exactly remember what happened but the next thing I know I’m tied up and my son is crying his eyes out now according to Nebula I let out a  fierce  roar of rage then nearly killed the wild dragons Nebula had to knock me out then tie me to a tree” *I shuddered* “I don’t like my bloodlust it’s terrifying Sol wouldn’t come near me for a month after that”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “My family Nebula and Sol were attacked by wild dragons I don’t exactly remember what happened but the next thing I know I’m tied up and my son is crying his eyes out now according to Nebula I let out a  fierce  roar of rage then nearly killed the wild dragons Nebula had to knock me out then tie me to a tree” *I shuddered*


_"Your family has an extremely kind heart.  You may not remember how the whole thing went, but do you know what breed of dragon it was, how that breed normally acted?  Do you know which of you they went after first?  There may be more to this than just bloodlust gone wrong."_


----------



## Universe (Apr 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Your family has an extremely kind heart.  You may not remember how the whole thing went, but do you know what breed of dragon it was, how that breed normally acted?  Do you know which of you they went after first?  There may be more to this than just bloodlust gone wrong."_


“I think Sol said something like I think I made him angry The dragon looked at Sol and attacked him that’s when I lost control over my bloodlust it was a nightmare dragon they’re really nice when they’re not provoked Sol must’ve accidentally made him angry then he made me angry”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I think Sol said something like I think I made him angry The dragon looked at Sol and attacked him that’s when I lost control over my bloodlust it was a nightmare dragon they’re really nice when they’re not provoked Sol must’ve accidentally made him angry then he made me angry”


_".....he attacked your child.  Nebula may have the discipline to rein you in, but your bloodlust in that case was at least understandable."_

Firuthi wondered something.

_"Think about the form of these nightmare dragons.  Show me what they were like.  I have so few images of dragons outside of literature.  My world does not have their full majesty."_


----------



## Universe (Apr 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _".....he attacked your child.  Nebula may have the discipline to rein you in, but your bloodlust in that case was at least understandable."_
> 
> Firuthi wondered something.
> 
> _"Think about the form of these nightmare dragons.  Show me what they were like.  I have so few images of dragons outside of literature.  My world does not have their full majesty."_


*They appeared looking just like the form he assumed but pure black* “this is what they looked like”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> *They appeared looking just like the form he assumed but pure black* “this is what they looked like”


_"This...."_

Firuthi was a bit alarmed.

_"I kept hearing the name Jormungandr when I lost it.  Are you telling me..... there was more than one Jormungandr?  And they weren't always villainous?"_

Firuthi marveled at the image.

_"You know I have to ask Kurt about this... when I awaken.  I wonder what other kinds of dragons were hidden in the mists of the past.  But I cannot ask him if the presence wins.  Come.  Let's let it try again to control me."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi, well... his struggle within his mind left him no time to react to the tranquilizers.
> 
> Funny enough, they were a welcome thing for him.  The exposure to huge amounts of stimulant had not done well for his psyche.
> 
> ...


_The High Imperator, a being garbed in golden armor and wearing a completely concealing helmet resembling an egyptian falcon that Pavlin may have recognized. _Aten! Its really you! _He put his hands on Pavlins shoulders. _It is so good to see you again old friend. And Dagda! It seems your singing voice is still as strong as ever. Fujin! Raiden waits for you at our palace. Khione! You should be proud at how your weather thing is in this reality, the inhabitants practically take it for granted. _He gave a hearty laugh before setting his eyes on Kurt. _And here is the traitor who caused this mess. _He clenched his taloned hands together. _Have your memories returned? Do you know what you did, boy?
As for Mitzelcuhuatl you are right to be impressed, Cooper it was now? He was perhaps the most intelligent of us all. He went missing millennia ago took some followers with him, when he resurfaced he was the monster he is now. In the end its good hes gone.
_He turned back to Pavlin. _Wait your telling me you finally remembered it? In our last years together you confided in me that there was a danger a "hunger" you called it buried away. You were certain it was why absolute perfection was necessary for the next reality. We have a few Convergence soldiers rounded up from this battle, you can tell me about your new plan as we deal with their filth.


Universe said:


> “Soldiers make me nervous” *I said before blacking out* *I haven’t slept since my brother and father died*


_The High Imperator continued. _When he comes to we will have to interrogate the dragon, being a member of one of the most dangerous rogue species. It is imperative that we know where his loyalties lie.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"This...."_
> 
> Firuthi was a bit alarmed.
> 
> ...


_You felt the presence of a figure standing next to you. It was Mitzelcuahuatl, albeit a younger version without the implants. _Oh you dont have to worry about that. You purged most of my systems, but I am quite thorough. I am your creator after all. I dont have the strength to control you, unless you let me. You can say I am just here for the ride, until you see the cruelty of the Architects. Then ill get my "told you so" moment. As for Jormungandr, they were never really "evil" as you would call it only a tool. A very efficient tool.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 11, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you anxiously await Rora's emergence from behind the screen, the holobunny lazily passes her paw through the jacuzzi's bubbles and smiles. Despite being under warm water, you feel an odd chill for a brief moment and realize that you're feeling cold *fur* and therefore 'Rora instead. As you feel a quick shimmy of material across your chest and inner thighs, the feelings fade as she calls out from behind the barrier>_



_<Marius wasn't doing a good job trying not to be too conspicuous as he admired the holobunny and nearly jumped out of his skin when he felt the sensation of 'Rora changing clothes.  He padded himself instinctively and blushed when he put together the reason for the sensation. The holobunny was amused.  She recalled the duck's explanation of humor when they first met and wondered if she would have time to cook up a related practical joke with 'Rora before his transceiver was removed.>
_


Mambi said:


> Aurora, I am dressed now, you can drop the barrier now. I'll be right there.
> 
> _<as she waves her paw, he opaque wall shimmers and vanishes. You gasp as the physibunny emerges and stretches high, her curvy form barely contained in the silvery string bikini that dangles across her blue furry body. With a wicked grin, she walks over to the jacuzzi edge and takes a drink of the wine, stopping a moment to adjust the settings of the upper and middle dial down to 75% with a sudden impish giggle. As she finishes the wine and closes her eyes in delight, she glides into the water with a wide smile and you see the middle dial moving on it's own to 73% and dropping slightly from the wine presumably> _



_<The duck watched in awe as the physibunny joined them. His body twitched a bit and he had to consciously remind himself to breathe. He tried to pull at his collar but forgot he had removed his jacket.>
_


Mambi said:


> Oooo, this water feels even better than the pool water did!!! And these bubbles are fun! They shake my leg unit muscles in a very pleasing way! _<she shimmies against the jets in thrilling pleasure as you find yourself occasionally feeling the jets yourself as she does. She giggles and splashes the water upwards in her paws with glee, as the holobunny looks on with bemusement, placing her arm around you as she moves closer to you.>_ Do you like the suit? I think it matches the avatar's form well.



_<He nodded enthusiastically, struggling to say anything.> "_Absolutely stunning..."



Mambi said:


> _<the physibunny winks and __leans forward, showing off her curves as she wades closer to sit with you>_* I *like it a lot, and *you *look great too!!! Wet feathers suitcha.



_<Without taking his eyes off of her, Marius took his glass of wine and chugged it in one quick gulp before setting it back down in a flash.  In his mind he saw the red-suited duck dancing joyfully around the white-suited duck who was now bound and gagged.  With a hefty shove, the red-suited duck sent him rolling down a hill and out of sight over the horizon.  He wasn't going get in the way this time!>

<Marius gave 'Rora a sinister smile of his own and offered his wing, leading her to take a seat next to him in the Jacuzzi.  His crest stood up straight and his tail feathers splayed like a turkey.> _

"Why, thank you." _<He nodded and placed his wings around the bunnies.>_ "If you like these massage jets, you should see what I can do."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 11, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The High Imperator, a being garbed in golden armor and wearing a completely concealing helmet resembling an egyptian falcon that Pavlin may have recognized. _Aten! Its really you! _He put his hands on Pavlins shoulders. _It is so good to see you again old friend. And Dagda! It seems your singing voice is still as strong as ever. Fujin! Raiden waits for you at our palace. Khione! You should be proud at how your weather thing is in this reality, the inhabitants practically take it for granted. _He gave a hearty laugh before setting his eyes on Kurt. _And here is the traitor who caused this mess. _He clenched his taloned hands together. _Have your memories returned? Do you know what you did, boy?
> As for Mitzelcuhuatl you are right to be impressed, Cooper it was now? He was perhaps the most intelligent of us all. He went missing millennia ago took some followers with him, when he resurfaced he was the monster he is now. In the end its good hes gone.
> _He turned back to Pavlin. _Wait your telling me you finally remembered it? In our last years together you confided in me that there was a danger a "hunger" you called it buried away. You were certain it was why absolute perfection was necessary for the next reality. We have a few Convergence soldiers rounded up from this battle, you can tell me about your new plan as we deal with their filth.


"I will be on my way, once the others are done with this party space.  We are going to want to cherish this moment before getting down to work."

"Yes.  I know what I did.  And Pavlin - or Aten as you call him - made it a point to let me vent my frustrations at my failure.  Then he made clear the consequences of my actions.  Anyone who calls me their martyr now is delusional."

"Yes.  Now, as for what I remembered... you know how we keep working on this reality?  It turns out, there are more realities than the ones we Architects build.  When realities meet in the wrong way, there are tears that form, leaving only destruction in their wake.  They are nothing like the portals we know.  Portals are more a fold in the fabric of a reality, even if you use a sword to make them.  They repair fairly easily.  Tears require a lot more work to fix."

"And the problem?  There is a beast that drinks the very essence from these realities when too many tears form.  His minions deliberately cause tears in these realities to speed the efforts of their dark master."

"You imply there's a right way they meet."

"I saw visions of them.  Radiant portals - I guess we would call them gold, but I sense the word required to truly describe them demands multiple tongues to say properly.  I suppose if referring to reality as a fabric, the proper gaps between realities would be a Seam."

"I know what I must do now.  High Imperator, as you should know, last reality was not the only time I sought an end to the destruction.  The irony is that Pavlin may have found my answer, my endgame, first.  Locating and guarding the Seams.  Nurturing the races until we have perfect candidates that can not just jump realities, not just fix the tears, but bring a permanent end to the beast and beings threatening the realms.  There will be no more rebellions.  There will not be another Convergence."

"We got set back in this reality.  I suppose this is why we got the bodies of otters, rather than more majestic forms.  But we can manage."

"The gameplan, Oriana?  Erm, Khione?" 

"Yes.  If this attack was the best the Convergence has to offer, then their main advantage against us is propaganda.  Unfortunately, while I cannot say who the rulers of this reality are, it seems the Convergence has installed themselves as the major player.  A major one we need to deal with first."

"Which means we are technically starting our rebellion early.  It will not be a war of bloodshed like so many others, or at least it will not be the grand one.  It is more slow, arduous, and peaceful.  In effect, this reality will be spent healing the damage.  We are going to have to help the weak, not just nurture the strong and worthy.  The weak wind up easy targets for something like the Convergence, especially if we make the mistake of getting trigger-happy.  And if we cannot get someone who can jump to other realities this time, we want absolute unity before we set about the next reality.  No trace of the Convergence before we have to do our job.  It will give us a much stronger head start to accomplish our mission the next time."

"We will still have to kick plenty of butts on the way, though.  Your work has plenty of place, High Imperator.  Small-scale fights, assassinations.  We know that there are those who will resist us to the very end.  There is only one extra task I could ask of you - their means of propaganda.  Watch for it.  Target it.  If you have a means to disable or destroy it as it appears, do it."

"There is still a part of this plan you may not like, High Imperator."

"That being what, Loki?"

"The beasts of the realm.  Such as Jormungandr.  While I cannot fully place how or why, some - no, many - of these beasts could be recruited.  To work with us.  I hope it's as proper allies, but if not that much, then at least as willing servants.  Not merely slaves.  We will need to look inside, see what pains them so much.  There will be setbacks.  But getting every creature unified under our banner is that important."

"I don't think you'll have a problem getting the loyalty of Jormungandr.  Before this attack, he was already posing as our father.  His devotion at that role led to the events that caused his true power to surface."

"Once he awakes, either as our father or as Jormungandr, there is someone I want him to contact.  Someone from his world.  We may have an easy race to nurture, given what he claimed the Convergence did to them.  Ahrakas, High Imperator... when he does make that contact, I want at least one of you there with him, and us."

"Speaking of Jormungandr.... do you know of Apophis's branding technique?  More precisely, how to undo it?  He left the mark of Jormungandr on me and it may hinder our chances given the Convergence's head start."

"Also... regarding Universe over there.  He kept speaking of seeing his family again.  He has been very friendly with us, if a little high-strung.  Ask him if there's a way to get his whole species on our side when you do the interrogation.  Even if there are just a few left, the advantage is... quite large."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 11, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _You felt the presence of a figure standing next to you. It was Mitzelcuahuatl, albeit a younger version without the implants. _Oh you dont have to worry about that. You purged most of my systems, but I am quite thorough. I am your creator after all. I dont have the strength to control you, unless you let me. You can say I am just here for the ride, until you see the cruelty of the Architects. Then ill get my "told you so" moment. As for Jormungandr, they were never really "evil" as you would call it only a tool. A very efficient tool.


_"And I still say, you can be proud of your creation."_

Firuthi sighed in the dream state.

_"Tell me something.  Do I have access to the full form without stimulants, and without strictly relying on you?  As I've told you, I took the form to stop an atrocity.  I would like to not have to wrack my body every time I need to stop one."_


----------



## Badgermansam (Apr 12, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny starts to sweat a little as he ponders the options given, trying to maintain a professional demeniour through his confusion>_ Er...tea of what specifically, sir? We have several herbs available but most of them are Mambi's and...well...probably not what you had in mind. Or, maybe so, I don't know...but his herbs garden is fresh and private.
> 
> But the other thing...this "jack" and "coke"? I'm sorry sir, I can't imagine what "jack" is, you mean pumpkin juice, like a jack lantern? _<he shrugs>_ And the other word you used, you don't mean, the neurostimulant...do you? <_he shakes his head dismissively and laughs nervously> _No no, of course not, forgive me, that's stupid. Ok, ok...<_gulp_>, what do we have? Well we have lots of juices and...well, we have milks from various creatures or almonds and other nuts if you'd like? Or maybe...
> 
> ...


<Urthstrype loosened his tie a bit and took a drink... pineapple? must be some sort of rum Mix, ah well, a drink is a drink, he takes a heavy sip but doesn't go mad, not looking to drink to get drunk, just to get comfy.>

Urthstrype, <He gives a head dip of mutual respect to the Tiger.> I've been here about uhhh... five seconds or so, some sort of rift appeared in my Gaffe, walked through, turns out its a bar. Not that I'll complain about havin' a bar I can hop to straight from a warm shower. <He gives a silent grinning chuckle.>


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I will be on my way, once the others are done with this party space.  We are going to want to cherish this moment before getting down to work."
> 
> "Yes.  I know what I did.  And Pavlin - or Aten as you call him - made it a point to let me vent my frustrations at my failure.  Then he made clear the consequences of my actions.  Anyone who calls me their martyr now is delusional."
> 
> ...


“Nebula..” *I muttered in my sleep* “I’m sorry”


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

*I was a Sorry sight with my twisted wings burnt tail and a bruise forming on my neck*


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"This...."_
> 
> Firuthi was a bit alarmed.
> 
> ...


*I nodded in the dream space*


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I will be on my way, once the others are done with this party space.  We are going to want to cherish this moment before getting down to work."
> 
> "Yes.  I know what I did.  And Pavlin - or Aten as you call him - made it a point to let me vent my frustrations at my failure.  Then he made clear the consequences of my actions.  Anyone who calls me their martyr now is delusional."
> 
> ...


*I slowly woke up grunting in pain as my injuries made themselves known*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I will be on my way, once the others are done with this party space.  We are going to want to cherish this moment before getting down to work."
> 
> "Yes.  I know what I did.  And Pavlin - or Aten as you call him - made it a point to let me vent my frustrations at my failure.  Then he made clear the consequences of my actions.  Anyone who calls me their martyr now is delusional."
> 
> ...


_The High Imperators was completely expressionless behind his falcon mask. _Interesting, perhaps after we deal with this great evil, we shall expand into these other realities, this omniverse. Then we can spread your rules across all that ever was and all there ever will be. 
Yes countering their propaganda has been a goal of ours, unfortunately they have inserted themselves into many religions across this reality, which only makes our task harder. Other than the Convergence many of the rogue species from the last reality have fortified themselves and will not surrender easily. We lost many lives when we wiped out the Proximan Celestial Dragons. The fact that some survive is concerning. However, if we can get their remnant on our side it would be a welcome addition.
_He then turns to Kurt. _I like your idea, Jormungandr was a useful tool in the last reality. Nonetheless it will take some time for me to trust you fully. _He stared into Kurts eyes with his expresionless helmet. _I am assigning Ahrakas to watch over you 24/7.
As for that mark, there is sadly nothing that can be done about it, it will greatly hinder your reputation.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"And I still say, you can be proud of your creation."_
> 
> Firuthi sighed in the dream state.
> 
> _"Tell me something.  Do I have access to the full form without stimulants, and without strictly relying on you?  As I've told you, I took the form to stop an atrocity.  I would like to not have to wrack my body every time I need to stop one."_


_Mitzelcuahuatl smirked. _Oh yes you have full access to your full form. You just need to channel your anger. I designed you to stop atrocities, ones that the Architects will cause.


Universe said:


> *I slowly woke up grunting in pain as my injuries made themselves known*


_A officer walked up to you. _We would like you to come with us for questioning.


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The High Imperators was completely expressionless behind his falcon mask. _Interesting, perhaps after we deal with this great evil, we shall expand into these other realities, this omniverse. Then we can spread your rules across all that ever was and all there ever will be.
> Yes countering their propaganda has been a goal of ours, unfortunately they have inserted themselves into many religions across this reality, which only makes our task harder. Other than the Convergence many of the rogue species from the last reality have fortified themselves and will not surrender easily. We lost many lives when we wiped out the Proximan Celestial Dragons. The fact that some survive is concerning. However, if we can get their remnant on our side it would be a welcome addition.
> _He then turns to Kurt. _I like your idea, Jormungandr was a useful tool in the last reality. Nonetheless it will take some time for me to trust you fully. _He stared into Kurts eyes with his expresionless helmet. _I am assigning Ahrakas to watch over you 24/7.
> As for that mark, there is sadly nothing that can be done about it, it will greatly hinder your reputation.
> ...


“Huh? Um ok” *I stood up crying out in pain* “where are we going? Questioning for what?”


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

*I saw the future again and I saw me talking to Apophis*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Huh? Um ok” *I stood up crying out in pain* “where are we going? Questioning for what?”


We just need to know where your loyalties lie, questions about family, who is in charge of the Dragons now, if there even is a leader.


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We just need to know where your loyalties lie, questions about family, who is in charge of the Dragons now, if there even is a leader.


“I am the leader I don’t like people pushing other people around”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I am the leader I don’t like people pushing other people around”


So you are the leader of the Celestial Dragons? My we got a lucky catch today. How many of you are left? Do you pledge your loyalty to the High Imperator and the Architects?


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> So you are the leader of the Celestial Dragons? My we got a lucky catch today. How many of you are left? Do you pledge your loyalty to the High Imperator and the Architects?


“Yes I do there are a whole bunch of us on planet Solaris”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes I do there are a whole bunch of us on planet Solaris”


Would you give us permission to establish a outpost on Solaris? For our mutual protection and as a sign of friendship.


----------



## Tailsthefoxlover2004 (Apr 12, 2022)

*walks in* hey guys. whats going on


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Would you give us permission to establish a outpost on Solaris? For our mutual protection and as a sign of friendship.


“Certainly we need some protection from pirates that show up every now and again and we are a peaceful society now nothing like our ancestors”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Certainly we need some protection from pirates that show up every now and again and we are a peaceful society now nothing like our ancestors”


Well that is pleasant to hear, I guess that is all, you are dismissed. _The officer walks off to report to his superiors._


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well that is pleasant to hear, I guess that is all, you are dismissed. _The officer walks off to report to his superiors._


*I yelled out in agony as I tripped and landed on my chest* “OWWWWWWWW could I get some medical attention please?” “WAIT WHAT ABOUT MY FAMILY?!”


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

*I whimpered to myself* “Nebula what have I done?”


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

*I was wondering what had happened to them if they were ok what if they were hurt or worse enslaved* “Oh no nebula Sol WHERE ARE YOU?!”


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

*I had left them on a small planet orbiting alpha Centauri*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The High Imperators was completely expressionless behind his falcon mask. _Interesting, perhaps after we deal with this great evil, we shall expand into these other realities, this omniverse. Then we can spread your rules across all that ever was and all there ever will be.
> Yes countering their propaganda has been a goal of ours, unfortunately they have inserted themselves into many religions across this reality, which only makes our task harder. Other than the Convergence many of the rogue species from the last reality have fortified themselves and will not surrender easily. We lost many lives when we wiped out the Proximan Celestial Dragons. The fact that some survive is concerning. However, if we can get their remnant on our side it would be a welcome addition.
> _He then turns to Kurt. _I like your idea, Jormungandr was a useful tool in the last reality. Nonetheless it will take some time for me to trust you fully. _He stared into Kurts eyes with his expresionless helmet. _I am assigning Ahrakas to watch over you 24/7.
> As for that mark, there is sadly nothing that can be done about it, it will greatly hinder your reputation.


"Well that's a downer."

"I'm going to have a perpetual babysitter, huh?  Y'know, I wanna try something."

Kurt turned to the soldiers.

"Hey, could you all do us a big favor and help get Jormungandr down to infirmary 3?"

"Why that one?"

"The host of this place set up something there.  We can help Dad.  And I can enact my plan. Pavlin, you're coming with me."

"What?"

"I need you to trust me.  I plan on something that will never work again.  When it's your time, come clean."

".....oooo-kayyy...."

"Ahrakas, I wanted you to come anyway.  Same thing with you.  When it's your turn, come clean about everything."

"Hey, Cooper!  Oriana!  See if you can help Universe get to one of the other infirmaries.  Fabiana!  You might want to take the High Imperator's offer to go meet this Raiden fellow."

"You know, I will.  It looks like the rest of you will be a while.  Kurt, take the bag."

"Okay, Universe, you heard the man."

"Here, take it slow.  Could you soldiers help us a bit?"

"Oh, and Universe?  Focus on recovering.  This plan, I actually need to handle without you."

"Hey, Aurora?  There's someone I think Mambi needs to meet in the main atrium."



Incidentally, Firuthi continued sleeping.  Damage assessment?  Toxic stimulant cocktail concentrations, several broken ribs, a punctured arm, and a foot broken in multiple places from trying to stomp on a magic shield.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Hey, Aurora?  There's someone I think Mambi needs to meet in the main atrium."


_<the shimmering bunny appears and nods>_ The chemical neutralization agent you request is currently prepared and can be administered at any time in infirmary three. As for Mambi, I shall inform him right away but am uncertain of his availability._ <the blue transparent bunny shimmers and disappears into thin air>_


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 12, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny takes a shaking paw and weakly grips your arm as he pants_> P-pain...terrible pain...yes, catch breath...Good idea...ugh...<_he looks over at the carnage from his friend, wondering if that is what the crazed scientist was planning for him as well? He shudders and looks to his new trainer with curiosity> _Er...hello Sven, are...are you as rough as he is? Because I'm not really that good and I don't have the seedy thing that Lucien has, so...well..._<he drops his head with slight shame>_



"No- no, my specialty is a bit more conventual I suppose..." Sven replied, not with the somewhat disconcerting casual dismissal of Inkwell's tone, more with assurance.

Sven helped Pierre out into the hallway where it was much quieter, though obviously they could still here the cheers and shouts of terror from inside the gym, the ground quaking from the madness going on just on the other side of the wall.

"I'm a former drill sergeant, and an expert in combative techniques! I've been trained in the use of edged weapons, bladed weapons, blunt weapons, shock weapons, projectile, rail, laser, and plasma!" He boasted with a wide grin, showing off a fang filled slug rabbit smile. "I'm what you call, a covert operational educator!"

Sven kept Pierre from collapsing, propping him up against the wall, but helping him stay there. "Err- uh, first lesson... stay upright after vigorous physical exertion... if you lay down the blood will rush to your head and... well, you might pass out."

"If you're willing, I can help you learn to overcome your size and physique... so that no creature, not even your friend in there, could stand up to you..." He explained. "But, I can only help you if it's what you want. I know the Baron can be a bit overzealous at times with his direction... so I'll understand if you wish to decline the offer. I can't train conscripts after all, I only train volunteers. After I'm through with them, I call them professionals."


Mambi said:


> _<the pulsing bunny shudders under the assault, gasping as waves of pain wash over him. As if feeding on the agony itself, the coverings ripple and tense more as he slowly drags his groaning body onto all fours. Raising his head and glaring at the ogrebunny, he roars and lunges at him once more, plowing through 2 others slug bunnies easily as he does. Grabbing the ogrebunny, he starts madly bashing his head against his forehead over and over, each blow dazing him as his eyes start to cross. Taking a moment to appreciate his work as the ogrebunny's legs start to buckle, he lifts him high above his head and chokeslams him into the ground viciously, jumping onto his chest and wrapping his other hand around his neck as the ogre starts flaying his limbs frantically. The other bunnies try futilely to pry him off as the ogrebunny's eyes start to roll and redden...his arms tapping weakly against his fury before finally going limp underneath him. Jumping off of him and sending the other bunnies tumbling, the panting bunny turns and glares at you with a satisfied smile as the covering starts to retract slightly...>_



"Yeeeees! Glorious Lucien, glorius!" Inkwell cheered along with the part of the crowd that wasn't charging towards the rabbit hulk, or the ones excitedly taking notes and remarking on Lucien's brute strength.

"You're beginning to gain focus and concentration in your advanced form, but you need more focus if you intend to use it safely and at will!" Inkwell called out, practically shouting so the others could here him, or perhaps monologuing for the crowd's benefit. He might have enjoyed the showmanship too... having a few onlookers not from his normal cadre helped too.

He looked around to see if the yoga folks and the tiger were still around. 

While one of the medical professionals from earlier tended to the ogre, Inkwell and three of his troops began to channel their nanites together.

Across the mat, a group began to form. Six spikey sinister looking kobolds with spears, surrounding... a helpless and familiar _physibunny! _Aurora's* physical form was being held captive by the vicious looking lizards as they threatened her with knives, while the others brandished their dangerous spears at Lucien. 

"Damn! Lucien those bastards have kidnapped that uh, AI thingy you lot were... going on about... hurry before they hurt her!" Inkwell tried to spur him on.


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Well that's a downer."
> 
> "I'm going to have a perpetual babysitter, huh?  Y'know, I wanna try something."
> 
> ...


*I groaned and followed them to Infirmary 2* “OW OW OW OW”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I groaned and followed them to Infirmary 2* “OW OW OW OW”


"Easy... up on the bed there...."

"Wow, you took a lot of punishment.  Here, let's have a look at you."


--------------------

Meanwhile, back in the lobby, Fabiana looked around and saw Mono ( @Lithaliusolavetivosavius ).

"Um, we're all clear here.  You might want to follow one of the other two groups.  Unless you have a question for the High Imperator?"


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Easy... up on the bed there...."
> 
> "Wow, you took a lot of punishment.  Here, let's have a look at you."
> 
> ...


“GAAAAAAHHHHHHHH MY WINGS!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> “GAAAAAAHHHHHHHH MY WINGS!”


"You've taken so much punishment everywhere.  Man, Dad did a number on you."

"Aurora!  Any ideas how to go about treating an ancient dragon?"


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

*I had 7 broken ribs a dislocated shoulder both wings broken and a bruised neck*


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You've taken so much punishment everywhere.  Man, Dad did a number on you."
> 
> "Aurora!  Any ideas how to go about treating an ancient dragon?"


“Owwwwwwww it hurts”


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Owwwwwwww it hurts”


*I yelped getting into the bed*


----------



## Mambi (Apr 12, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius wasn't doing a good job trying not to be too conspicuous as he admired the holobunny and nearly jumped out of his skin when he felt the sensation of 'Rora changing clothes.  He padded himself instinctively and blushed when he put together the reason for the sensation. The holobunny was amused.  She recalled the duck's explanation of humor when they first met and wondered if she would have time to cook up a related practical joke with 'Rora before his transceiver was removed.>_



_<she was about to suggest an idea when she sees your reaction to her physical bunny's form. she decides that perhaps later she will mention her joke idea, as the transceiver could e removed at any time she reasons...>
_


Marius Merganser said:


> _<Without taking his eyes off of her, Marius took his glass of wine and chugged it in one quick gulp before setting it back down in a flash.  In his mind he saw the red-suited duck dancing joyfully around the white-suited duck who was now bound and gagged.  With a hefty shove, the red-suited duck sent him rolling down a hill and out of sight over the horizon.  He wasn't going get in the way this time!>_



_(<ROTFL>!)  __<the physibunny nuzzles against you as the glow of the fireplace shines over the area. The holobunny looks at the glasses and with a grin, waves her paw as besides the real glasses a holographic blue glass of wine suddenly shimmers into view. She takes the glass and takes a "drink" from it as she passes her other paw over your wing, the warmth from her projection masked by the warmer water this time but not mattering to you at all. The physibunny giggles and pours another glass of wine for herself and for you> _

A good idea Aurora, this liquid is quite tasty, and feels tingly too! I am enjoying your company very much, my sweet feathered friend! 



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius gave 'Rora a sinister smile of his own and offered his wing, leading her to take a seat next to him in the Jacuzzi.  His crest stood up straight and his tail feathers splayed like a turkey.> _
> 
> "Why, thank you." _<He nodded and placed his wings around the bunnies.>_ "If you like these massage jets, you should see what I can do."



I would love to sometime, that sounds fun! Your touches are always welcome and would feel very enjoyable, thank you!

_<she nuzzles your bill playfully with her nose as she giggles more, her other paw starting to wander slightly to your thigh and waist as you get a brief mental flash of her kissing you again. You notice the first naughty/nice dial flickers red occasionally as the middle and other ones remain mostly green, with the inhibition levels down to 65%. and almost steady...indicating her freely acting on her actions so far. You notice the excited giddiness in her eye and recalling your first time on the beach with her in reduced inhibition mode, see the effects on her more clearly in contrast with the holobunny. You debate whether to nudge the dials any more for her as you sip from your own glass of wine...> _


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

“I don’t remember who’s Aurora?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t remember who’s Aurora?”


"The AI for the whole zone."

"If you have ideas in between screams, I'm glad to hear.  If we ever treated a dragon's wounds, it wasn't in this reality."


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

“Untwist the wings and set the bones AHHHHHH”


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

*Alpha shows up and scans me* “wow it’s bad it’ll take a couple days to heal”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Untwist the wings and set the bones AHHHHHH”





Universe said:


> *Alpha shows up and scans me* “wow it’s bad it’ll take a couple days to heal”


"Ah, Alpha, you're here."

"Can you give us a hand with setting bones and such?  We're kind of scrawny compared to you."


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

*Alpha shows my skeleton and my wing bones in the right and Left wing thumb were broken badly*


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ah, Alpha, you're here."
> 
> "Can you give us a hand with setting bones and such?  We're kind of scrawny compared to you."


“Of course” *He gives me a strong sedative* “he won’t feel a thing first we’re going to have to set both wing thumb bones” *He does so after untwisting both wings*


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

“you see then well I’m gonna need to do this from the inside” *Alpha wasn’t sure if he should show off his internal shrinking device*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Of course” *He gives me a strong sedative* “he won’t feel a thing first we’re going to have to set both wing thumb bones” *He does so after untwisting both wings*





Universe said:


> “you see then well I’m gonna need to do this from the inside” *Alpha wasn’t sure if he should show off his internal shrinking device*


"Fascinating."

"We can make sure no one goes in here if you need to do that."


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

“you’d do that for me?” *He looks touched*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> “you’d do that for me?” *He looks touched*


"Yes."

"If the work is that delicate, do it."

Oriana and Cooper stepped back to guard the infirmary door.


----------



## Universe (Apr 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yes."
> 
> "If the work is that delicate, do it."
> 
> Oriana and Cooper stepped back to guard the infirmary door.


*Alpha shrinks and goes inside my chest through my snout and sets my rib bones then exits through my mouth* “thank you” *He says growing back to normal size*


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Easy... up on the bed there...."
> 
> "Wow, you took a lot of punishment.  Here, let's have a look at you."
> 
> ...


_The feline blinked, clearly now without understanding.

He had somewhat of a goal when he first got ready to fight, and it was indeed clear what he would be fighting for. His battle would be swift, and that it was, with his adversary having fallen rather quickly.

Now though, he was just as confused as when he first began, if not, more lost than before.


.....Somehow._

"Err......I....," the bewildered Mono stuttered, clearly without words, or any sort of coherent thought. His mind was still trying to grasp the concept of everything he had seen, from unearthly transformations, unknown beings duking it out casually, and adversaries being smitten left and right.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 12, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _The feline blinked, clearly now without understanding.
> 
> He had somewhat of a goal when he first got ready to fight, and it was indeed clear what he would be fighting for. His battle would be swift, and that it was, with his adversary having fallen rather quickly.
> 
> ...


"In all honesty, the fight went way faster than I was expecting.  Then again, Ahrakas gave us perfect intel, and Mambi's plan wasn't exactly all that bad."

Fabiana noted Mono's confusion.

"I'd explain this whole situation, but I have to meet an old friend.  Go to infirmary 2.  Maybe one of the individuals there can fill you in."


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "In all honesty, the fight went way faster than I was expecting.  Then again, Ahrakas gave us perfect intel, and Mambi's plan wasn't exactly all that bad."
> 
> Fabiana noted Mono's confusion.
> 
> "I'd explain this whole situation, but I have to meet an old friend.  Go to infirmary 2.  Maybe one of the individuals there can fill you in."


"Err.....right....I'll do that...," the wordless feline mumbled, rubbing the back of his neck as he proceeded on to the infirmary, still completely lost as to what the whole situation was to begin with.

_It was quite hard to actually remember what just happened, given how it occurred so fast. Firstly, what the heck was that fight for? Why did he strike the wolf down again? Why were the soldiers way too easy to take down?

So many questions, so little time....well, given the fact that all tha carnage reached a climax, it seems that there's probably time for answers to his many questions. Mainly his resounding one.

*Why?*_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Alpha shrinks and goes inside my chest through my snout and sets my rib bones then exits through my mouth* “thank you” *He says growing back to normal size*





Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> "Err.....right....I'll do that...," the wordless feline mumbled, rubbing the back of his neck as he proceeded on to the infirmary, still completely lost as to what the whole situation was to begin with.
> 
> _It was quite hard to actually remember what just happened, given how it occurred so fast. Firstly, what the heck was that fight for? Why did he strike the wolf down again? Why were the soldiers way too easy to take down?
> 
> ...


Mono encountered Cooper at the door.  Oriana had re-approached Universe and Alpha.

"Hi again.  We're, uh, we're busy treating an injured dragon, but if you've got questions, feel free to ask."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Well that's a downer."
> 
> "I'm going to have a perpetual babysitter, huh?  Y'know, I wanna try something."
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas turned to Kurt. _I am quite looking forward to what you have planned. Honestly I trust you, so dont have to worry about me being a "babysitter". Lead the way Kurt! _Ahrakas turns to the soldiers, _Oi, get off your asses and get their dad medical attention, Infirmary 3, hurry like your careers depend on it.

_Meanwhile the High Imperator is taking Fabiana to the portal, where another Temporal Lord walks out, he is garbed in similar attire to Ahrakas albeit with a green and white color scheme. Cautiously he takes his helmet off to reveal a dark red fox, you also note that he has nine tails. _Fujin? Is it really you? Ive waited for so long. Your an otter this time around? Do you... remember me? We were quite... close.



Mambi said:


> _<the shimmering bunny appears and nods>_ The chemical neutralization agent you request is currently prepared and can be administered at any time in infirmary three. As for Mambi, I shall inform him right away but am uncertain of his availability._ <the blue transparent bunny shimmers and disappears into thin air>_


_The High Imperator walks over to the hologram and begins speaking to it. _Yes, inform the parties host that the High Imperator of the Temporal Imperium is here. I hope he has a holding cell for the prisoners and entertainment for my soldiers.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas turned to Kurt. _I am quite looking forward to what you have planned. Honestly I trust you, so dont have to worry about me being a "babysitter". Lead the way Kurt! _Ahrakas turns to the soldiers, _Oi, get off your asses and get their dad medical attention, Infirmary 3, hurry like your careers depend on it.


_((Since I don't have enough clearly visible colors left to not make this confusing, I will be using script notation for the extra characters involved here.

Also, if you need a planet name for where the call is going to, Baron... if you've got a better name than 'Thulcan-7', the one I was going to use, go for it.  It's a very Earth-like planet biome-wise, hence pulling part of the name from a C.S. Lewis name for Earth.  No idea what star system.))_

Once the group got themselves into infirmary 3 and got Jormungandr on the table, Kurt opened up the space-folding bag and pulled out a tablet with a soft orange casing.  He pushed a couple buttons, and a scene appeared.

In the scene, there was a weasel in a business suit and a muscular jackal in mostly Egyptian garb studying a bunch of books and pamphlets.  There was a lot of crumpled paper strewn around as well.  Just as the scene started, a white-copper aardvark in a uniform walked up to the two, carrying a couple trays and cups.

Anyone with mystical senses could see three other translucent beings in the room.  One was a blue-and-purple tiger, standing behind the weasel.  One was a small lizard with bloodshot eyes, perched on the jackal's shoulders.  The final one was a white gryphon, following the aardvark.

_....I was just trying to get the weasel__, Kurt thought.  __This is far better than I ever could have hoped._

Jackal: "It's no use.  No matter how much I try to study these texts, Jormungandr looks like a victim of abuse and the rampages of Sekhmet and Hathor make no sense to me, not even as a divine punishment.  None of what we know about religion adds up to what's in the leaflets.  This protest literature doesn't give a motive or goal, just insane ramblings!  It's not even all one pantheon!"

Weasel: "Let's just put it down for now, our dinner's here."

Aardvark: "two ribeye steaks and potatoes.  and your coffee.  oh, and we have a call."

Weasel: "What?  Oh, it's Kurt.  And it looks like you found a playmate."

"Sure did.  He's Pavlin."

Weasel: "Say, where did you and Dad run off to?"

"A portal opened to some big party space.  Things have been crazy here."

Jackal: "Crazy like how?"

"Well, we found three others like us.  Pavlin's one of them, the other two are off doing other stuff."

Weasel: "Am I going to have to help with paperwork there too?"

"Um, I think so."

Weasel: "Just great."

"Anyways, some really strange people crashed the party.  Dad said one of them was the Webbed One's creator."

_The weasel had just begun drinking coffee at that moment.  There was a spitting noise and the camera view became a light brown for a moment, but the aardvark pointed and it cleared up.  Those with mystic senses would note that the gryphon was the one who wiped the screen._

Weasel: "Excuse me, what?  The Webbed One's CREATOR?"

"Oh, that's not all.  There was this big snake guy, calling the shots during the raid on the place. Called himself Apophis-"

_The jackal had just taken a bite of food.  He suddenly coughed and gagged for a moment, hacking up a piece of meat onto his plate._

Jackal: "YOU MET APEP?"

"Yes.  Clocked him good, but he gave me a painful nasty tattoo right before he ditched.  Not one I want.  About as evil as you think he is, just for more complicated reasons."

"There was also a Dalek and a big timber wolf guy.  The snake got away but the rest got killed... and I heard the wolf say something about a 'skull throne' in his last breath."

Aardvark: "accessing... match found.  corresponds to phrase 'blood for the blood god, skulls for the skull throne'.  warcry of soldiers under fictional god of battle, designation 'khorne'.  god mentioned in pre-war literature named 'warhammer', multiple versions-"

Weasel: "Time out a second, kids."

"Yeah?"

Weasel: "You mean to tell me there's an interdimensional party, and it got raided by Apep, a Dalek, a Chaos God, and the thing that created the supercomputer we wrecked... and that you killed everyone BUT the snake?  You kids expect me to believe all that on your WORD?"

"Well, we had more allies, but-"

Weasel: "This is not a good day to be delivering boastful childhood fantasies, Kurt."

"Excuse me?"

Weasel: "There's been a lot going wrong here and your pretend doesn't help."

"Just how much are we talking here....?"

Weasel: "Two of the shelters I run in La Serena got seized by local warlords, another one in Lagos is being blackmailed for millions by a corrupt politician, I've received five death threats this morning, there's been a massive anti-Essenceborn protest right here in Manitou Springs for three days now, it's about to go to riot, and they just put an Essenceborn activist in the hospital two hours ago.  And when we tried to analyze the literature cops found on the protesters by studying mythology texts, none of it adds up!  There was even talk of storming this apartment complex and going after me!"

_The weasel breathed heavily, looking like he was on the verge of tears._

Weasel: "Some days I wonder whether my family's mission of helping the weak and oppressed everywhere was worth it.  Right about now, I need a divine miracle... not some childish FANFICTION!  You!  Mr. Canine, back there.  Talk some sense into these kids, please?"

_As Kurt and Pavlin looked at Ahrakas, the jackal raised an eyebrow, then swiped a pad of paper and a pen from the table and got ready for some notes._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Meanwhile the High Imperator is taking Fabiana to the portal, where another Temporal Lord walks out, he is garbed in similar attire to Ahrakas albeit with a green and white color scheme. Cautiously he takes his helmet off to reveal a dark red fox, you also note that he has nine tails. _Fujin? Is it really you? Ive waited for so long. Your an otter this time around? Do you... remember me? We were quite... close.


"It has been a long time.  I... of the five of us, I seem to be the slowest in getting my memories back this time."

Fabiana looked Raiden over.

"Was there a long experiment we were doing together in the final days, right before the insurrection?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Since I don't have enough clearly visible colors left to not make this confusing, I will be using script notation for the extra characters involved here.
> 
> Also, if you need a planet name for where the call is going to, Baron... if you've got a better name than 'Thulcan-7', the one I was going to use, go for it.  It's a very Earth-like planet biome-wise, hence pulling part of the name from a C.S. Lewis name for Earth.  No idea what star system.))_
> 
> ...


_(oh, I like the Space Trilogy reference)

Ahrakas looks hard at the weasel and Jackal, _Hello, my name is Ahrakas, I see you are well versed in the ancient texts. So it may not surprise you to know that I once ruled over Kemet as Amun Ra.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It has been a long time.  I... of the five of us, I seem to be the slowest in getting my memories back this time."
> 
> Fabiana looked Raiden over.
> 
> "Was there a long experiment we were doing together in the final days, right before the insurrection?"


_A happy expression lit up Raidens expression. _Yes we were working on an experiment together, it was in our palace on Jkmyl. Is there any more you can remember?


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Mono encountered Cooper at the door.  Oriana had re-approached Universe and Alpha.
> 
> "Hi again.  We're, uh, we're busy treating an injured dragon, but if you've got questions, feel free to ask."


_The feline's usual stoic factor was clearly wavered by the surreal adventure had had been on, all within such a short span of time. A lost expression was written all over his face as he stood there, his tail limp and unmoving, just to put emphasis on how much he was trying to take in at the moment._

"I......have many questions...," Mono managed to say at last, blinking a bit as his mind tried, yet failed, to understand the cosmic level of events that he had just witnessed mere moments ago.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas looks hard at the weasel and Jackal, _Hello, my name is Ahrakas, I see you are well versed in the ancient texts. So it may not surprise you to know that I once ruled over Kemet as Amun Ra.


Jackal: "Never as versed as I need to be, when I need to be."

Weasel: "Oh, I'll confess I have little clue what's going on.  I'm trying to piece together how to fix this and I just happened to catch a name or two that sounded off."

Jackal: "Wait... THAT Amun-Ra?"

Aardvark: "we should introduce ourselves."

Weasel: "I'm Yannick Arkwright, richest person on this planet and trying to use it to unify.  Was going strong for two years, then a month ago things went catastrophically wrong."

Jackal: "The name's Rizwan Perko, religious researcher and one of the planet's best mages.  Not that either one's helping here."

Aardvark: "i am the typhus four rapid intercept module.  please, call me tyrim."

Weasel/Yannick: "So tell me.... is Kurt being serious about all this?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Jackal: "Never as versed as I need to be, when I need to be."
> 
> Weasel: "Oh, I'll confess I have little clue what's going on.  I'm trying to piece together how to fix this and I just happened to catch a name or two that sounded off."
> 
> ...


Pleased to make your acquaintance. And yes Kurt is completely serious about all of this, I am the Temporal Lord of Earthrealm.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 12, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _The feline's usual stoic factor was clearly wavered by the surreal adventure had had been on, all within such a short span of time. A lost expression was written all over his face as he stood there, his tail limp and unmoving, just to put emphasis on how much he was trying to take in at the moment._
> 
> "I......have many questions...," Mono managed to say at last, blinking a bit as his mind tried, yet failed, to understand the cosmic level of events that he had just witnessed mere moments ago.


"It was quite a thing, wasn't it?  We were warned in advance of this one.  Usually they're not so easy."

Cooper realized this probably didn't help.

"Well... let's begin.  Do you want to know about any of our attackers, any of us, or what led up to this?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Pleased to make your acquaintance. And yes Kurt is completely serious about all of this, I am the Temporal Lord of Earthrealm.


Yannick: "I... I....."

Rizwan: "Give him a moment to process this whole thing."

Tyrim: "while you're waiting, tell us what is up with kurt and pavlin. they went up against gods and lived. how?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _A happy expression lit up Raidens expression. _Yes we were working on an experiment together, it was in our palace on Jkmyl. Is there any more you can remember?


"It is unfortunately slow going.  Jog my memory a bit, it may help."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yannick: "I... I....."
> 
> Rizwan: "Give him a moment to process this whole thing."
> 
> Tyrim: "while you're waiting, tell us what is up with kurt and pavlin. they went up against gods and lived. how?"


They are the Architects, immortal beings who create reality and are reincarnated into the next one.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It is unfortunately slow going.  Jog my memory a bit, it may help."


_Raiden frowned a bit. _We were...married. I bet this is all very confusing.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> They are the Architects, immortal beings who create reality and are reincarnated into the next one.


Yannick: "Architects?  Hang on, open up the pamphlet again, Rizwan."

Rizwan: "...thank you for providing me a motive for these protesters.  See here, it says, 'the end times, the will of the murderous Architects'.  It's a doomsday cult."

Tyrim: "ahrakas, do you have a proper name for this doomsday cult?"

Yannick: "Listen, I can't pool all my funds because most of them are tied up helping the poor and working on this unification project, but whatever it takes to get this doomsday cult off our planet, *tell me.*  We've dealt with doomsday cults more than once before."

Rizwan: "And if the Architects normally reside here, we may need more protection."

"That cult is called the Convergence.  Ahrakas will phrase it differently, but for now let's just say these guys want a world of stagnation.  They're a problem way beyond your own world, in fact the guys we just fought were among their leadership.  The snake's in fact their head.  This isn't the first time they've struck at your planet, our home, so as worrying as it is don't feel too ashamed about not doing a thorough job the first time.  They're persistent."

"They may try to kidnap me to hold up as their savior.  I'll tell you much more once we're done at the party, but suffice to say I had quite the reckoning."

Yannick: "Hang on, I need to make a phone call."

_The weasel pulled a phone out from his suit and pressed a few buttons on it.  He held it up to his ear._

Yannick: "Yeah, Chief Beaufort?  Get some undercover cops in that crowd.  Look for the guys distributing the literature and arrest them.  Charge them with 'inciting a riot', we'll work out any other crimes as we find out about them.  Tell the Mayor and legislature to go on with that Essence Acceptance Act.  And distribute a message that the Architects are friendlies.... Okay, if you find anything else, let me know.  Bye."

_The weasel hung up.  He seemed to shed a few tears._

Yannick: "Ahrakas, were you ever considered an angel in any of these created realities?  You've given me the divine miracle I so badly needed."

_The white gryphon - again, something only visible with mystical senses - came over to Yannick.  He hugged it, crying.  The aardvark seemed to stumble a bit when Yannick did the hug.  To someone without the mystic senses needed, it'd look like Yannick was hugging the air and that his tears were suspended in midair._

Rizwan: "Hey, let me see that tattoo you were talking about, Pavlin."

_Pavlin showed the death mark that Apophis had given him._

Rizwan: "Wow, you might not like it given who gave it to you, but that tattoo is actually kind of nice.  Is it a sign Apep wants you dead, perhaps?  If that's the case, that's just par for the course.  You don't have to worry about it with us.  We get it.  It's a battle scar.  At least you didn't get a whole-body makeover like Firuthi did when we trashed the Webbed One."

"But it will hinder things going forward.  Ahrakas, perhaps you could explain this better to Rizwan here?"

"....funny thing you mention Dad.... hey Aurora, which of these serums is it?"


Baron Tredegar said:


> _Raiden frowned a bit. _We were...married. I bet this is all very confusing.


"It is.  I do not know why it is such slow going, remembering it all."


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It was quite a thing, wasn't it?  We were warned in advance of this one.  Usually they're not so easy."
> 
> Cooper realized this probably didn't help.
> 
> "Well... let's begin.  Do you want to know about any of our attackers, any of us, or what led up to this?"


_Mono pondered for a bit, only half hearing Cooper's earlier comment about the warnings in advance. Still, any sort of information would help at this rate, so virtually anything would be pleasing to the ear._

"Huh.....start me over from the beginning. What led to all of this, and why?," the feline queried, quirking his head quizzically as he hoped information would be of order.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 12, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _Mono pondered for a bit, only half hearing Cooper's earlier comment about the warnings in advance. Still, any sort of information would help at this rate, so virtually anything would be pleasing to the ear._
> 
> "Huh.....start me over from the beginning. What led to all of this, and why?," the feline queried, quirking his head quizzically as he hoped information would be of order.


"There are only parts of the story I got, but there was a fight over a magic staff.  Apparently during the fight, there was a release of energy that alerted something called the Convergence.  Very nasty people, wanting a stagnant and unchanging reality.  I'd go so far as to say all of them are insane.  Their leader is a guy named Apophis - the snake guy that got away."

Cooper sighed.

"I thought he brought his best with him on this job, because he thought this would be the big one.  I think he didn't expect me or Oriana or any of the other otters to be there.  We're, uh.... kind of big-name, and his exact worst enemies."


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "There are only parts of the story I got, but there was a fight over a magic staff.  Apparently during the fight, there was a release of energy that alerted something called the Convergence.  Very nasty people, wanting a stagnant and unchanging reality.  I'd go so far as to say all of them are insane.  Their leader is a guy named Apophis - the snake guy that got away."
> 
> Cooper sighed.
> 
> "I thought he brought his best with him on this job, because he thought this would be the big one.  I think he didn't expect me or Oriana or any of the other otters to be there.  We're, uh.... kind of big-name, and his exact worst enemies."


".....right..."


_That was all the cat could say, for the majority of the whole thing sounded as if it was a video game concept. Worst enemies? The Convergence? It all sounded like rivalries older than time itself, and with all this talk of high and mighty figures, along with unchanging realities sought after by the bad guys, it all seemed rather hard to believe.

Though, it wasn't exactly impossible to think, since it literally happened right in front of him.

He couldn't deny the truth of it all, since he bore witness to it all, so there was no question about the truthfulness of it all. Still....on paper, it indeed sounded like a farcry from anything truth..._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 12, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> ".....right..."
> 
> 
> _That was all the cat could say, for the majority of the whole thing sounded as if it was a video game concept. Worst enemies? The Convergence? It all sounded like rivalries older than time itself, and with all this talk of high and mighty figures, along with unchanging realities sought after by the bad guys, it all seemed rather hard to believe.
> ...


"It may take some time for you to process this kind of thing.  That is normal.  I don't think he'll be back for a while."

Cooper shifted nervously.

"Still kind of processing a bit about that fight myself, the fact that Dad was the one to have the absolute worst possible matchup."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 12, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _(<ROTFL>!)  __<the physibunny nuzzles against you as the glow of the fireplace shines over the area. The holobunny looks at the glasses and with a grin, waves her paw as besides the real glasses a holographic blue glass of wine suddenly shimmers into view. She takes the glass and takes a "drink" from it as she passes her other paw over your wing, the warmth from her projection masked by the warmer water this time but not mattering to you at all. The physibunny giggles and pours another glass of wine for herself and for you> _



_<Marius watched Aurora produce and consume the holographic drink with fascination. There was something about her spontaneous choice for detail that made him so happy. Her sentience and consciousness was shining through.  He took his fresh glass and held it up to toast her.>
_


Mambi said:


> A good idea Aurora, this liquid is quite tasty, and feels tingly too! I am enjoying your company very much, my sweet feathered friend!



_<The duck turned to Rora with a far away look.>_
"I've never met anyone like you before." _<He said quietly while turning to address the holobunny as well.>_ "I know things have been a little apocalyptic at times, but I wouldn't trade any of our time together for anything."



Mambi said:


> I would love to sometime, that sounds fun! Your touches are always welcome and would feel very enjoyable, thank you!
> 
> _<she nuzzles your bill playfully with her nose as she giggles more, her other paw starting to wander slightly to your thigh and waist as you get a brief mental flash of her kissing you again. You notice the first naughty/nice dial flickers red occasionally as the middle and other ones remain mostly green, with the inhibition levels down to 65%. and almost steady...indicating her freely acting on her actions so far. You notice the excited giddiness in her eye and recalling your first time on the beach with her in reduced inhibition mode, see the effects on her more clearly in contrast with the holobunny. You debate whether to nudge the dials any more for her as you sip from your own glass of wine...> _



_<Originally he planned on only reducing the settings just enough so that Aurora wouldn't call off their relationship because it was too dangerous.  When she explained it was okay for him to adjust it as he wished, he figured maybe 75% at the lowest just to see what happened. But now it was already below 75% and things were getting more intense than he predicted.  While the red-suited duck was still reveling in the glory of the moment, even he wasn't demanding further adjustment.  Marius concluded the white-suited duck wasn't required to decide that he would enjoy the moment and not make any adjustments to the device.  He could revisit the decision after his transceiver was removed and the bunnies were back in sync.

Instead, Marius nuzzled her, too, and held her close.>_


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It may take some time for you to process this kind of thing.  That is normal.  I don't think he'll be back for a while."
> 
> Cooper shifted nervously.
> 
> "Still kind of processing a bit about that fight myself, the fact that Dad was the one to have the absolute worst possible matchup."


_Mono nodded slightly, still happy that he got his fair share of remedial context, however minor. Anything would prove beneficial after something like this, so it helped to have some explanation as to what had gone down over that short amount of time._

"Ah, alright then. At least I'm not the only one somewhat lost on this....is everything resolved now though?He's not going to come back in any sort of way right? I hate to admit it, but....those guys were way out of my league..."

_The feline looked down a bit, still trying to cop with the obscene levels of power that had been demonstrated. It made his adrenaline blade and partial power over red shadows look like child's play, or a magician's trick._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 13, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> _Mono nodded slightly, still happy that he got his fair share of remedial context, however minor. Anything would prove beneficial after something like this, so it helped to have some explanation as to what had gone down over that short amount of time._
> 
> "Ah, alright then. At least I'm not the only one somewhat lost on this....is everything resolved now though?He's not going to come back in any sort of way right? I hate to admit it, but....those guys were way out of my league..."
> 
> _The feline looked down a bit, still trying to cop with the obscene levels of power that had been demonstrated. It made his adrenaline blade and partial power over red shadows look like child's play, or a magician's trick._


"As far as we're concerned, while this party is going on, this incident is resolved."

Cooper smiled.

"It's simply a matter of bad luck that your very first encounter with the Convergence involved their leadership.  The usual members aren't nearly this powerful, are they, Oriana?"

"What?  Oh, the ordinary Convergence soldiers might be a bit stronger than your average being, but anyone with training can fight them."

"So don't sell yourself too short.  That's how people wind up lured under their thumb... or get drawn to their ranks."


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "As far as we're concerned, while this party is going on, this incident is resolved."
> 
> Cooper smiled.
> 
> ...


*I woke up just as Alpha relocated my shoulder* “OW Ahh that’s better what did I miss?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I woke up just as Alpha relocated my shoulder* “OW Ahh that’s better what did I miss?”


"Mono here... is trying to piece together this whole thing.  He fears he is out of his league with the Convergence.  I'm reminding him that his very first encounter was with the leadership, and he shouldn't be too harsh on himself."


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

*A portal opens up and a small cute little silver and orange dragon comes out* Sol:”Daddy!” “S-Sol?” *I had tears in my eyes I was so happy* “SOL!”


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

“I’m glad Master gave me Celestial dragon Military grade firewalls I could feel that implant guy trying to hack me”


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Mono here... is trying to piece together this whole thing.  He fears he is out of his league with the Convergence.  I'm reminding him that his very first encounter was with the leadership, and he shouldn't be too harsh on himself."


*I nodded as Sol stared at the otters happily* Sol:”YAY new friends”


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

*Nebula then steps through the portal as it closes behind her*


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

“NEBULA YOUR OK”


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

Nebula:”Universe?” *She looks so happy to see me again in dragon*


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "As far as we're concerned, while this party is going on, this incident is resolved."
> 
> Cooper smiled.
> 
> ...


"Alright, I'll be sure to keep that in mind then....and don't worry, I'm not selling myself short in any way. It just...how do I say it....caught me off guard so much, I barely knew what happened, to be frank. Thanks for the reassurance though," Mono said softly, feeling a bit relieved in hindsight.

_It would take more than some lurking thoughts of his own power to make him join any dark side though. With his morals intact, and his will strengthened without question, there was no need to see whose side the cat was on.

He had no plans of betrayal of any sort, not after seeing the godlike abilities that had been showcased with flair and prowess. To become evil right then and there would simply call about his own obsolescence, in quite literally one of the worst ways imaginable._


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yannick: "Architects?  Hang on, open up the pamphlet again, Rizwan."
> 
> Rizwan: "...thank you for providing me a motive for these protesters.  See here, it says, 'the end times, the will of the murderous Architects'.  It's a doomsday cult."
> 
> ...


Yes, I can explain more in detail. The Convergence wants to fold this universe and its subordinate parallel universes into one point here time and space no longer exist, everything and everywhere happening at once. As for that mark, in the old reality it was a mark for condemned criminals, not common criminals, but the ones that did truly vile things like mass murder and genocide. It means he is sentenced for execution.


_Back at the main party Raiden sat down and began explaining things to Fabiana. _Yes, we were married and quite in love with each other, we were working on a planet in the new reality. It was to be the greatest planet in the new reality, a shining beacon for all to see, the seat of our power. We never settled on a name for it I wanted to call it Barsoom, you wanted it to be named Malacandra. It seems it is now known as the planet Mars now. The rebellion ruined our plans and it now sits lifeless and desolate, a monument to what could have been.


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> "Alright, I'll be sure to keep that in mind then....and don't worry, I'm not selling myself short in any way. It just...how do I say it....caught me off guard so much, I barely knew what happened, to be frank. Thanks for the reassurance though," Mono said softly, feeling a bit relieved in hindsight.
> 
> _It would take more than some lurking thoughts of his own power to make him join any dark side though. With his morals intact, and his will strengthened without question, there was no need to see whose side the cat was on.
> 
> He had no plans of betrayal of any sort, not after seeing the godlike abilities that had been showcased with flair and prowess. To become evil right then and there would simply call about his own obsolescence, in quite literally one of the worst ways imaginable._


“I’d like to introduce you to Sol and Nebula”


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

Sol:”Hello” Nebula:”So glad to finally actually meet you I mean I could see you but it’s good to actually talk to you”


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

*I yelped in pain my tail was burnt and broken turns out*


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

“Owwwww ahhhhh oh I thought that wouldn’t be a problem”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, I can explain more in detail. The Convergence wants to fold this universe and its subordinate parallel universes into one point here time and space no longer exist, everything and everywhere happening at once. As for that mark, in the old reality it was a mark for condemned criminals, not common criminals, but the ones that did truly vile things like mass murder and genocide. It means he is sentenced for execution.


Rizwan: "....you don't mean... just because he got opposed... Apep marked Pavlin as the most extreme kind of evil?"

"Like I said, the reason for his villainy is more complicated.  And I did burn half his face off on the first blow."

Rizwan: "Not the point!  No amount of grief or sadness or pain justifies marking someone like that just for being stopped!"

Yannick: "Rizwan...."

Tyrim: "a troubling possibility occurs to me.... accessing... from pre-war literature 'warhammer' - 'some may question my right to destroy a world of ten billion souls, but those who truly understand realize that I have no right to let them live.  no sacrifice is too great.... no treachery too small.'"

Yannick: ".....I am an Arkwright.  Ever since we found the old vaults of wealth and resources left by our predecessors, we have made it our mission to rebuild our shattered world.  We vowed to do it alone if we had to.  Two years ago, during the final assault against the Webbed One, the cult worshiping that supercomputer targeted me with a puppet parasite because of said wealth... leaving me unable to do the job while a foreign alpaca rallied my home.  They hated her for what she found, but trusted her utterly... and our city won without my advice.  Ever since, I have suspected that the threats and the sheer grief of our planet would outpace our ability to handle them.  I locked most of our wealth into helping the weak and sought to reconnect our planet rather than just build step-by-step."

_Yannick paused._

Yannick: "Unfortunately, it seems we now have a problem that the Arkwrights simply cannot touch.   A problem beyond this whole planet's ability to handle it.  A problem that needs a greater intervention.  I need to make five phone calls.  Rizwan, keep them occupied.  Tyrim, go down to my music vault.  Fetch the Derringer disc.  I'll need its rallying effects when I'm done here."

_The aardvark and his gryphon disappeared off screen.  Yannick leaned back in his seat and picked up his phone, the blue-and-purple tiger fading even from mystical view.  Rizwan stood up, the mystically-inclined noting that the lizard was still perched on his shoulders.

Kurt had a contented look on his face._

"Pavlin, go ahead and help Dad.  Ahrakas and I can handle this."

Rizwan: "Okay, so Ahrakas, I have five questions right about now.  Do you have an army or organization at your beck and call?  Do you have access to space travel?  Do you have access to portals?  Do you have access to infrastructural and civil aid?  And one personal question that will be important for all of the above.... to your eyes, how many beings are in this room right now?"

_There was Yannick and Rizwan, for sure.  The big question is... could Ahrakas see that perched lizard?

Meanwhile, Pavlin proceeded to check Firuthi over with some scanners and locate the medicine that had been pre-mixed for the stimulant overdose.  He got to work administering the medicine, then checked around for some kind of autodoc that could help repair Firuthi's body._


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

“Cooper, Oriana I’d like you to meet my son Sol He’s so excited just to meet you” Sol:”Hi” *Sol looks nervous now*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Cooper, Oriana I’d like you to meet my son Sol He’s so excited just to meet you” Sol:”Hi”


"Such a precious child."

"He's Cooper, I'm Oriana.  It's nice to meet you.  Your father was panicking for the longest time."


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Such a precious child."
> 
> "He's Cooper, I'm Oriana.  It's nice to meet you.  Your father was panicking for the longest time."


Sol:”Daddy still cared about us they told us that he didn’t care anymore but Mommy didn’t believe them”


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

Nebula:”Hello I’m Nebula and you two are?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Back at the main party Raiden sat down and began explaining things to Fabiana. _Yes, we were married and quite in love with each other, we were working on a planet in the new reality. It was to be the greatest planet in the new reality, a shining beacon for all to see, the seat of our power. We never settled on a name for it I wanted to call it Barsoom, you wanted it to be named Malacandra. It seems it is now known as the planet Mars now. The rebellion ruined our plans and it now sits lifeless and desolate, a monument to what could have been.


"I have a vision of it now... it was like we took a piece of each of the best that the existing planets had to offer... and then we didn't just amplify them, we saw how they interacted with each other.  We tried it a few times, as I'm recalling now, to get the perfect planet."

"We were so close... I actually remember one of the more beautiful combinations.  There was a small but truly magnificent frozen jungle.  That may have been one of your results."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> Sol:”Daddy still cared about us they told us that he didn’t care anymore but Mommy didn’t believe them”





Universe said:


> Nebula:”Hello I’m Nebula and you two are?”


"Cooper and Oriana.  There's three other otters like us, and our adoptive father Firuthi.  Dad's in one of the other infirmaries... sleeping off something."


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

*Nebula was the most beautiful dragon they have ever seen*


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Cooper and Oriana.  There's three other otters like us, and our adoptive father Firuthi.  Dad's in one of the other infirmaries... sleeping off something."


Nebula:”Oh” *They noticed that I looked a little scared of her*


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

Nebula:”how can I help I know all kinds of healing magic”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> Nebula:”how can I help I know all kinds of healing magic”


"Unfortunately, two of the other otters, and somebody who was assigned to watch one of them, are busy dealing with some plan in the same infirmary while Dad recovers.  I think Kurt wanted to contact the world they come from."

"You may want to give them a few more minutes.  I suspect Dad will want to see you anyways after the incident, Universe, you can introduce your family to him once he's better."


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

Nebula:”Uni are you injured oh you are I forgot I’m sorry my dear”


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

“Nebula I ohhhhh owwwwwwww my back”


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

Nebula:”Oh my it’s worse than I thought!”


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

“how did I miss that he has a broken back that’s not good!”


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

Nebula:”You two keep him distracted” *She says to Cooper and Oriana* Nebula:”What I’m about to do is going to really hurt”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> Nebula:”Oh my it’s worse than I thought!”





Universe said:


> “how did I miss that he has a broken back that’s not good!”





Universe said:


> Nebula:”You two keep him distracted” *She says to Cooper and Oriana* Nebula:”What I’m about to do is going to really hurt”


"Hey, wait, Orianaaaaaa!"

"Whee!"

Well, Oriana WAS a bit bigger than Cooper, but strong enough for an impromptu circus act by holding him up in the air?  That was a bit unexpected.


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

“Huh? What are you doing?” *Nebula started chanting in ancient celestial the magic goes into my back and all of my broken bones and with a loud crack healed them in the process causing a sharp pain to go through my body* “Ah ow ow ow ow ow” *I then sat bolt upright and did something unexpected I tried to run out of the room* Nebula (telepathically) “stop him he needs to rest”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Huh? What are you doing?” *Nebula started chanting in ancient celestial the magic goes into my back and all of my broken bones and with a loud crack healed them in the process causing a sharp pain to go through my body* “Ah ow ow ow ow ow” *I then sat bolt upright then I did something unexpected I tried to run out of the room* Nebula (telepathically) “stop him he needs to rest”


"Whoa whoa whooaaaa!"

"Universe, please!"

Cooper had been thrown in front of the door.  Oriana ran up to block.  Them stopping Universe would be almost 100% about Universe's will to stop, given the height differential.


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Whoa whoa whooaaaa!"
> 
> "Universe, please!"
> 
> Cooper had been thrown in front of the door.  Oriana ran up to block.  Them stopping Universe would be almost 100% about Universe's will to stop, given the height differential.


“AHHHHHH” *I stopped then looked around for another way out this allows Alpha to sneak up behind me*


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

Nebula:”What is going on here?” *I tried to run through the opposite door but Alpha shoots me with a strong tranquilizer dart*


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

“Not again Uhhhhhh” *I fell asleep with a thump onto the floor*


----------



## Universe (Apr 13, 2022)

“this is the third time I’ve had to carry him today”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Rizwan: "....you don't mean... just because he got opposed... Apep marked Pavlin as the most extreme kind of evil?"
> 
> "Like I said, the reason for his villainy is more complicated.  And I did burn half his face off on the first blow."
> 
> ...


Yes, I do have a private army available to me, the greatest warriors of Earth I have chosen to lead my retinues, they are at your disposal. As for portals, I am a bit limited outside my jurisdiction, but I should be able to get the job done. I am limited for space travel but I do have a light cruiser at my disposal, and of course I am quite wealthy and can finance mass quantities of aid. As for how many people are in this room, there are three, one of whom cannot be seen by some.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I have a vision of it now... it was like we took a piece of each of the best that the existing planets had to offer... and then we didn't just amplify them, we saw how they interacted with each other.  We tried it a few times, as I'm recalling now, to get the perfect planet."
> 
> "We were so close... I actually remember one of the more beautiful combinations.  There was a small but truly magnificent frozen jungle.  That may have been one of your results."


_Raiden jumped up in joy. _Yes! Its all coming back. Helium was to be its capital, and a race of otters was to inhabit it... Thats it! Thats why you all chose otters this time around!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, I do have a private army available to me, the greatest warriors of Earth I have chosen to lead my retinues, they are at your disposal. As for portals, I am a bit limited outside my jurisdiction, but I should be able to get the job done. I am limited for space travel but I do have a light cruiser at my disposal, and of course I am quite wealthy and can finance mass quantities of aid. As for how many people are in this room, there are three, one of whom cannot be seen by some.


_Yannick took a bunch of notes while Ahrakas was saying this.  His first phone call had gone unusually fast, to his surprise.  His second phone call had him hold the phone away from his ears for a while.  He was on the third._

Rizwan: "Yannick seems to have caught most of that.  As for the sight question... that is incredibly important, because among the damage our planet has suffered there are zones of toxic magical energy.  Most of the population cannot see them, and they are very deadly to those who are unable to manipulate the aether.  In fact, it's one of my major jobs to clean up these toxic zones.  These take a tremendous amount of time and effort.  We have been trying to find as many ways as possible for non-mages to get involved in that cleanup, but too many are still reluctant."

_Yannick finished his third call, and went on to the fourth._

Rizwan: "The fact that you can see him unassisted is a good sign.  Whoever you choose to assist you should either have the ability to see magical manifestations like him, or have the means to detect magical radiation.  I often do demonstrations when I find someone who can see it, but we've got a bit too much loose-"

_Yannick lowered the phone._

Yannick: "Take the plate, Rizwan, I need a little more time."

_Rizwan did so.  There was a mostly-eaten steak and an accumulation of blood that had come from it.  He carried the plate in front of the camera, away from all the loose paper._

Rizwan: "A quick lesson.  We have three methods of magic in our world.  Aethermancy is external magic, of projection and forces and manipulating the world around you, and is my speciality.  Biomancy is internal magic, of healing and strength, a class I unfortunately cannot accomplish.  What I am going to demonstrate to you is the third aspect.  Psychomancy.  The creature you say can't be seen by some is a manifestation of my will.  Those who have this power... have one trick and one trick only that the manifestation can do.  Check it and see."

_Rizwan waved.  The lizard leaped off of his shoulders and struck at the pooled blood.  Instantly, it lit aflame.  It burned out very quickly, leaving the plate clean of blood._

Rizwan: "Officially, Yannick calls him Burning Blood. I prefer the name Hot-Blooded. I happen to know that our world is not unique with manifesting magic in this way, but it is rare. Are there... any specific things you want to know about our world that would help with aiding our people? I'm leaving the actual requests of what to do... to Yannick."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Yannick took a bunch of notes while Ahrakas was saying this.  His first phone call had gone unusually fast, to his surprise.  His second phone call had him hold the phone away from his ears for a while.  He was on the third._
> 
> Rizwan: "Yannick seems to have caught most of that.  As for the sight question... that is incredibly important, because among the damage our planet has suffered there are zones of toxic magical energy.  Most of the population cannot see them, and they are very deadly to those who are unable to manipulate the aether.  In fact, it's one of my major jobs to clean up these toxic zones.  These take a tremendous amount of time and effort.  We have been trying to find as many ways as possible for non-mages to get involved in that cleanup, but too many are still reluctant."
> 
> ...


Yes, are there multiple nations on this world or only one? If there was only one that would make it a lot easier. Also, how receptive are your people to the idea of foreign soldiers being present on their planet?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, are there multiple nations on this world or only one? If there was only one that would make it a lot easier. Also, how receptive are your people to the idea of foreign soldiers being present on their planet?


Rizwan: "Thanks to the terror that was the Webbed One, we are a fragmented people of many nations.  Yannick has been trying to get everyone communicating again, trying to re-establish a single world government or even a strong coalition, but it has been difficult.  The Western States and their capital, this city known as Manitou Springs, are the largest nation and growing quickly.  Being the site of the Webbed One's final downfall gave us quite a reputation."

_Yannick was down to the final call now._

Rizwan: "As for foreign soldiers... I will have to wait for Yannick to give that answer."

_At about this time, Tyrim returned, this time without his gryphon.  He had a yellow disc and some sort of device for playing them._

"He once told me he got this disc from a stash in some sporting arena.  It's funny, I don't get his obsession with this one... there is no 'American' on our planet.  All the nations have very different names, but none of them are 'American'."

Rizwan: "However, I will tell you that the Webbed One did a lot to make certain we were split up.  If you wish to get through to the people, you will want to do your research on them."

_Yannick put the phone down._

Yannick: "So here's the results.  My brother was okay with me using the family fortune this way.  Mayor DeMonet was demanding I seek help from off-planet.  The military is, surprisingly, on our side for this one - and have stated that they're willing to help smooth over any problems with the whole foreign soldier situation.  The Essenceborn enclave of Old Forge was on board.  And the Essenceborn enclave in Williamsburg was ecstatic, almost as if they'd heard of the Architects before.  I will work on contacting other places, but I have a pretty good consensus."

_Rizwan stepped aside.  Yannick took center stage._

Yannick: "My music, if you would.  You know which track.  Sorry, my people sometimes don't listen unless I grab their attention with music, so I've gotten used to a little spectacle."

_Tyrim put the disc in the device, pressed a few buttons on it, and a track began to play.  Depending on Ahrakas's music tastes, the guitars might have been recognizable.  Or the first set of lyrics._

Music CD: "When it comes crashing down and it hurts inside...."

_Tyrim turned the music down a bit.  Kurt facepalmed._

Yannick: "Ahrakas, the Beastbloods and the Essenceborn of the planet Thulcan-7 are ready and willing to stand and fight. We may be fragmented now, but we seek unification. We may have lost a lot of our infrastructure in the past collapse, but we are willing and ready to rebuild. We may not look strong, but we have been growing in might and seek an acceleration. What we have most is the will, the devotion. We have had it up to here with this Convergence. We will do what is in our power to fight them. We will jump to our pinnacle, if you will guide us. With the right nurturing, we are ready to fight them not just on our planet, but across the others. For our sake. For the sake of the Architects. For the sake of free people across the universe. So please... assist our planet. Help us achieve our height."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Rizwan: "Thanks to the terror that was the Webbed One, we are a fragmented people of many nations.  Yannick has been trying to get everyone communicating again, trying to re-establish a single world government or even a strong coalition, but it has been difficult.  The Western States and their capital, this city known as Manitou Springs, are the largest nation and growing quickly.  Being the site of the Webbed One's final downfall gave us quite a reputation."
> 
> _Yannick was down to the final call now._
> 
> ...


It may be a bit difficult but You all will be unified in no time. I am sending my best men to the job. _He snaps his fingers and a portal opens in Tyrims office and several humans walks out. _I would like to introduce you to my generals, the greatest heroes of Earths history. The man with the dragon crest is Owain Glyndwr, leader of the Welsh revolt. Then that man with the greek attire is Constantine XI, the last emperor of the Romans. Standing next to him is Frederick Barbarossa, Holy Roman Emperor. Then those two standing next to each other are Atahualpa, emperor of the Inca and Tecumseh, chieftain of the Shawnee. The old man is Merlin and the guy with the big sword is Arthur, King of the Britons.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> It may be a bit difficult but You all will be unified in no time. I am sending my best men to the job. _He snaps his fingers and a portal opens in Tyrims office and several humans walks out. _I would like to introduce you to my generals, the greatest heroes of Earths history. The man with the dragon crest is Owain Glyndwr, leader of the Welsh revolt. Then that man with the greek attire is Constantine XI, the last emperor of the Romans. Standing next to him is Frederick Barbarossa, Holy Roman Emperor. Then those two standing next to each other are Atahualpa, emperor of the Inca and Tecumseh, chieftain of the Shawnee. The old man is Merlin and the guy with the big sword is Arthur, King of the Britons.


Yannick: "Thank you.  We shall get started on building this planet to its pinnacle. We will do this universe proud."

"Ahrakas, thank you.  This means a lot."

"Are you telling me, Kurt, that you thought showing that brand would actually get a planet on our side?"

"I am not counting on that strategy working again, Pavlin.  It was a perfect storm.  They'd suffered because of the Convergence before.  Furthermore, that's the planet we woke up on, the planet where we reside, and it was very clear how utterly screwed they were if they didn't cooperate, with one of us having that brand.  I actually only counted on talking to Yannick.  The fact that we got Rizwan, and that he had a pretty strong grasp on who Apophis was, made this so much easier.  If the branding thing ever works again, it's only going to be in places where there is already an anti-Convergence resistance."

Kurt smiled.

"So how's Dad?"

"Terrible.  Broken foot, broken ribs, punctured arm... I think he has a slight skull fracture... Aurora, anything we miss?"

"Also, Ahrakas?  Do you have any clue why Yannick insisted on 'Real American' for his plea?  Even with his claim that people don't pay attention unless he plays music, such a grandiose song seems like overkill when you already seemed to have an understanding."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Raiden jumped up in joy. _Yes! Its all coming back. Helium was to be its capital, and a race of otters was to inhabit it... Thats it! Thats why you all chose otters this time around!


"It makes so much more sense than Oriana... erm, Khione's 'we got a weaker body because we got set back' theory."

Fabiana shifted slightly.

"So... getting us up to speed, are there any parts of this reality that even got a piece of what we were trying to do?  Or did we wind up losing everything?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> Nebula:”What is going on here?” *I tried to run through the opposite door but Alpha shoots me with a strong tranquilizer dart*





Universe said:


> “Not again Uhhhhhh” *I fell asleep with a thump onto the floor*





Universe said:


> “this is the third time I’ve had to carry him today”


"He has been anxious like this since... not long after I got to this party.  And I think he still has some shock from what happened before you got here."

"I don't know if I want to discuss the whole party-crasher thing with Sol around.  Even one of those guys is enough to give nightmares."


----------



## Universe (Apr 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "He has been anxious like this since... not long after I got to this party.  And I think he still has some shock from what happened before you got here."
> 
> "I don't know if I want to discuss the whole party-crasher thing with Sol around.  Even one of those guys is enough to give nightmares."


*Alpha puts me into the bed*


----------



## Universe (Apr 14, 2022)

Nebula:”Did he lose control again?”


----------



## Universe (Apr 14, 2022)

*I started to twitch and mutter in many ancient languages Ancient Celestial,Ancient Chinese,Ancient Egyptian,Ancient Greek,And Latin*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yannick: "Thank you.  We shall get started on building this planet to its pinnacle. We will do this universe proud."
> 
> "Ahrakas, thank you.  This means a lot."
> 
> ...


I honestly have no idea why he chose that tune, personally I find the 'Marche pour la ceremonie des Turcs' works well in those situations. So where are we off to now?


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It makes so much more sense than Oriana... erm, Khione's 'we got a weaker body because we got set back' theory."
> 
> Fabiana shifted slightly.
> 
> "So... getting us up to speed, are there any parts of this reality that even got a piece of what we were trying to do?  Or did we wind up losing everything?"


Well we didnt get much done. Our ideas still live in the fiction of the new races. The only tangible thing we got done was a giant stone face on Mars that weird fringe websites say was built by Atlantean lizard people.


----------



## Universe (Apr 14, 2022)

*I had said father I am sorry in all those languages*


----------



## Universe (Apr 14, 2022)

“This is all my fault stupid staff”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I honestly have no idea why he chose that tune, personally I find the 'Marche pour la ceremonie des Turcs' works well in those situations. So where are we off to now?


"Well...."

Between the serum, Aurora's treatment advice, and Pavlin's occasional use of sun energy, Firuthi's condition improved.  His form began receding - his eyes reformed properly, the tentacles and wings drew back, the spikes shrank.  Eventually, he was back to his old aquatic dragon form.  However, he did not open his eyes or move much immediately.  It was clear he was stable and recovering, it was just taking time.

"Nowhere yet.  It looks like he's finally starting to come to.  I want to keep an eye on him and make sure he fully wakes up before we run off.  I wonder how he feels about being the Jormungandr."

".....a Jormungandr... not the... only one...."

"Dad!  Dad, wake up!"

"What did he just say?... it's no use.  He's still too out of it."

Kurt put his fingers to his head for a moment.

"....oh.  OOHHHH.  I don't know how he knows this, but his comment is making me remember.... there was more than one dragon like that."

"What?"

"I don't know what system they were from, but they were a breed called nightmare dragons."

"Huh, your memories have been coming back the best this time around, Kurt."

"....oh, Ahrakas, these were from last reality at least but would probably have been before your time.  They were actually a peaceful breed of dragon unless provoked.  Kind of explosive anger though."

"So why the nightmare part?"

"Because in addition to the fact they look like a beast of nightmares, they could actually interact with nightmares and suck out the worst parts.  They have a ridiculous sense of empathy too.  So they'd go around sucking up the pain of the beings around them."

"And...? I feel like there's more to it."

"Well, first, you suck too much pain out of someone and it gets kind of like an eerie form of mind control.  Second, their compassion is easily exploitable.  It wasn't a problem on their own world.  In fact, they were kind of welcome.  Particularly from one of the friendlier water dragon breeds."

"What one?"

"The Leviathans, or thalassic dragons.  The main ones that interacted with offworlders.  They kinda... look...."

Pavlin stopped what he was doing.  He had developed a thousand-yard stare all of a sudden.

".....Pavlin?  Pavlin, can you hear me?"

Pavlin collapsed to his knees next to Firuthi's bed, head sunken.  Tears streamed down his face.

"Pavlin!"

"....we're too late... the bodies... what they did to the Leviathans... all across the rivers... splayed along the hills!...."

"Pavlin, what's going on?"

"....under the Leviathans?  They... they broke his wings!... and three of his legs.... what?  Bring him out?...."

"PAVLIN!"

Pavlin suddenly grabbed Kurt.

"Loki, he has screamed every night for months now!  Do something!.... what?  The other refugees?..... he's been helping them?...."

Kurt hugged Pavlin.  "Ahrakas... I suddenly realized what memory he's recalling..."

"Another corpse planet!  ....what is it?  What?  The SAME race as you saw?  All the way back then?  They've been... doing ALL of these....?"

"You already know the score a bit, Ahrakas.  You know we're not unbreakable.  We may have authorized bloodshed, but the kind he's recalling wasn't our doing."

Ahrakas, while not around for the original incident, may have read about it.  Then again, it was a traumatizing enough piece of history that people might have tried to bury it.

"We found their leader! ....wait.... you want to WHAT?... you... you cannot be serious!... you ARE serious!... Loki, I know it hurts... he's made up his mind.... let him do it....."

Pavlin then uttered a phrase that Ahrakas would almost certainly remember, a phrase usually accompanied by horrid screaming... though it wasn't ever in Aten's voice back then.  While not the loudest voice in the world, it resonated in such a particular and horrifying way that it might be audible in one of the other infirmaries.

*"MARK THE CONDEMNED.  HE IS MINE NOW."*

Pavlin sobbed profusely.  Firuthi's hand slipped from the infirmary bed, barely brushing Pavlin's face.

"....of all the memories to come back... why THAT one....?"


-----------------

Firuthi's ears had worked well enough in his state that he heard the whole thing.  He pondered it in his head, knowing who was watching.

_"Thalassic?  Is that this outer shell?  So... you knew all about them.  The nightmare dragons... AND the thalassic dragons.  And how both got massacred.  This is why you chose them for me.  You made me like both.  It's making sense now.  You really are a special one, Father.  Though... why computer code instead of nightmares?  Did you expect the Architects to guard themselves with technology?"_

-----------------

"....what in the... that came from infirmary 3!"

"Alpha, stay here and watch Universe, we need to see what's going on!  Cooper!"

"Oriana, go!  I'm staying with Sol!"

"Pavlin!  PAVLIN!"

Oriana ran off towards infirmary 3.  Cooper was prepared to hug Sol if it came to that or follow both Nebula and Sol if they chose to check it out.


----------



## Universe (Apr 14, 2022)

*I awoke in alarm sensing something wrong* “something’s very wrong NO I’VE FAILED AGAIN”


----------



## Universe (Apr 14, 2022)

*I took off faster than I’ve ever run before* “I’m the only one that can help” *I said to myself as I tapped into my true power as a Celestial God*


----------



## Universe (Apr 14, 2022)

Sol:”DADDY!”


----------



## Universe (Apr 14, 2022)

“I can set this all right undo everything bad I’ve done”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I awoke in alarm sensing something wrong* “something’s very wrong NO I’VE FAILED AGAIN”





Universe said:


> *I took off faster than I’ve ever run before* “I’m the only one that can help” *I said to myself as I tapped into my true power as a Celestial God*





Universe said:


> Sol:”DADDY!”





Universe said:


> “I can set this all right undo everything bad I’ve done”


"Nebula!  Sol!  Alpha!  After him!  He's still not in good shape!"

Cooper would run off after Universe if the others did.


----------



## Universe (Apr 14, 2022)

Nebula:”I don’t know which way he went”


----------



## Universe (Apr 14, 2022)

“he’s headed towards Infirmary 3 why would he be going there?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “he’s headed towards Infirmary 3 why would he be going there?”


"It's where the screaming came from!  That was Pavlin!"


----------



## Universe (Apr 14, 2022)

*Alpha then ran after me*


----------



## Universe (Apr 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It's where the screaming came from!  That was Pavlin!"


“follow me we have to stop him”


----------



## Universe (Apr 14, 2022)

*I ran on the wall of the complex then flipped onto the floor and continued running until I reached infirmary 3 only those with a magical sense could feel or see me*


----------



## Universe (Apr 14, 2022)

“What’s going on” *I then realized a couple of things one: nobody but Firuthi could hear me and two: my bloodlust was completely cleansed from my mind*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Well...."
> 
> Between the serum, Aurora's treatment advice, and Pavlin's occasional use of sun energy, Firuthi's condition improved.  His form began receding - his eyes reformed properly, the tentacles and wings drew back, the spikes shrank.  Eventually, he was back to his old aquatic dragon form.  However, he did not open his eyes or move much immediately.  It was clear he was stable and recovering, it was just taking time.
> 
> ...


_A look of terror and bad memories came over Ahrakases face but he quickly swallowed his fear and put both his hands on Pavlins shoulders. _Come back to me, it is in the past, we are in the present now. I know you all carry a burden that no one can understand but I am here to help. Just tell me what you saw.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _A look of terror and bad memories came over Ahrakases face but he quickly swallowed his fear and put both his hands on Pavlins shoulders. _Come back to me, it is in the past, we are in the present now. I know you all carry a burden that no one can understand but I am here to help. Just tell me what you saw.


Pavlin continued sobbing.

"If it is the memory I believe it was... it was repeat genocides.  First it was the thalassic and nightmare dragons.  When we arrived, we found one very wounded survivor.  We took him in.  I had to raise him because he kept screaming.  It turned out he was good with other abandoned and harmed children - he may never have slept well, but they did sleep because he cared about them."

Pavlin finally choked back enough tears to speak.

"As he grew older... the genocides continued.  It was a mass dragon slaughter.  Many species of them, wiped out, planet by planet, barring maybe the occasional survivor here and there.  Systematic genocides.  The lone survivor of the nightmare dragons recognized the culprits as his planet's attackers, but I do not remember what species was the culprit.  We discovered... it was every member of that species that was complicit in the deed."

Pavlin's tears stopped flowing.

"We attacked the culprit species.  We slaughtered many.  We would eventually wipe them out completely.  But before then, we captured their leader, unsure what to do with someone so wicked."

"The nightmare dragon stepped forward.  He proposed marking the subject with a spell that would make them wish for death... they could feel a presence of impending doom, and he would sense the marking.  They would be bound to a pedestal.  He would appear around the pedestal, heightening the fear.  And when he struck?  The spell, it delayed their consciousness.  When they were ripped apart, their bodies would be long dead, but their minds would be alive, feeling it for years, decades, centuries beyond their own oblivion.  They would be able to scream, to hear their own screams, to feel ceaseless pain, and nothing else.  I objected... but I was told to let him do it.... and it was one of the hardest things for me in the last reality aside from the insurrection."

Kurt sighed.

"You know what spell... and you know what dragon.  He knew he would become a monster... even though he was doing it to a larger one."

"I must confess... the fact that I know the presence is a doting father, plus the stunt we pulled talking to the people of Thulcan-7, do far more to alleviate the pain of this mark than my own godhood.  Apophis and Mitzelcuahuatl seem to have underestimated our family bond."



Universe said:


> *I ran on the wall of the complex then flipped onto the floor and continued running until I reached infirmary 3 only those with a magical sense could feel or see me*





Universe said:


> “What’s going on” *I then realized a couple of things one: nobody but Firuthi could hear me and two: my bloodlust was completely cleansed from my mind*


The otters could have seen or felt Universe, had they not been distracted by the whole spectacle of Pavlin having flashbacks.

Firuthi finally felt the energy to lean up.  He was still sluggish.

"Stand down, Universe.  Pavlin just had a flashback."

"Dad!  You're awake!"

"Do not fear the mark, child.  I purged the Temporal Lord's will.  He has no power over me as long as I don't allow it.  As for Jormungandr.... the monster and I sing as one now."

".......we know."

"I'm sorry I let you all down.  I was matched up against my own father, who knew me inside and out.  In all my darkest nightmares, I never thought it would be my compassion that would grant him complete control over me."

"This is why we're here. Dad."

"Aurora, a message for Marius: We won.  When it is time to remove the transmitter, I want to be there.  That is all."

"What now, Dad?"

"Let me recover my strength a bit more and then we should enjoy this party.  Plus I want to talk to the guy whose men tranqed me.  I also have business with someone else at this party."

Firuthi looked around.

"Can I have my stuff back, though?  It's important for that other business."

"Oh, sure.  Mind if we take one of the walkie-talkies?"

"Go ahead.  You carry it, Kurt.  So how much did I miss while I was out?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well we didnt get much done. Our ideas still live in the fiction of the new races. The only tangible thing we got done was a giant stone face on Mars that weird fringe websites say was built by Atlantean lizard people.


"They still live on, at least.  So we will eventually get another chance at them, and a chance that can truly be accepted."

Fabiana sighed.

"I know the High Imperator got the five of us caught up to speed on what threatens this reality and our chances at this kind of unparalleled wonder... but is there anything you've seen about it that you don't think he fully recognizes as an issue?  We often spotted things about reality that he didn't... and while I saw them more, you conveyed them better."


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin continued sobbing.
> 
> "If it is the memory I believe it was... it was repeat genocides.  First it was the thalassic and nightmare dragons.  When we arrived, we found one very wounded survivor.  We took him in.  I had to raise him because he kept screaming.  It turned out he was good with other abandoned and harmed children - he may never have slept well, but they did sleep because he cared about them."
> 
> ...


“I’m free Firuthi I’m free from the bloodlust at last” *I said smiling with relief*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m free Firuthi I’m free from the bloodlust at last” *I said smiling with relief*


"It seems we have both shed our chains."

Firuthi smiled.

"And all we had to do was almost die to each other.  Did he speak to you as well, or was he only goading me on?"


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

*Nebula and Sol show up* “he said that you would kill all that I cared about oh Firuthi this is my wife and son Nebula and Sol” Sol:”hello.”


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

Nebula:”Hello”


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

*Sol was really nervous not knowing if Firuthi was dangerous or not*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nebula and Sol show up* “he said that you would kill all that I cared about oh Firuthi this is my wife and son Nebula and Sol” Sol:”hello.”





Universe said:


> Nebula:”Hello”


"Ah!  I remember you were worried about them.  Oh, uh, sorry about your husband, ma'am.  There was this temporal-"

"Father, please.  There's a child in the room.  You don't want to scare him, do you?"

"Right.  How many of the children have you two met?  This one who's drying his eyes here is Pavlin, the one who just admonished me is Kurt, there's Cooper and Oriana.... where's Fabiana?"

"Meeting an old friend."

".....yeah, there's that fact about my kids.  Apparently I adopted a bunch of big-name gods without realizing it.  I got dragged into so much."


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ah!  I remember you were worried about them.  Oh, uh, sorry about your husband, ma'am.  There was this temporal-"
> 
> "Father, please.  There's a child in the room.  You don't want to scare him, do you?"
> 
> ...


Sol:”H-hi” *He said scared and confused* “Sol everything’s ok” *I said giving him the first hug I’ve ever given him in years his reaction to it was so cute* Sol:”Daddy I missed you.” “Awwwwwww I missed you too”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> Sol:”H-hi” *He said scared and confused* “Sol everything’s ok” *I said giving him the first hug I’ve ever given him in years his reaction to it was so cute* Sol:”Daddy I missed you.” “Awwwwwww I missed you too”


"Cherish the moment, Universe.  Your kid will eventually have to know what happened today."

Cooper and Oriana were outside the infirmary door.

"You have the power, it only stands to reason he will eventually have it too."


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Cherish the moment, Universe.  Your kid will eventually have to know what happened today."
> 
> Cooper and Oriana were outside the infirmary door.
> 
> "You have the power, it only stands to reason he will eventually have it too."


*I hugged him tightly* Sol:”Daddy I love you” *I smiled at him* “I love you too Sol I always will”


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

*I then broke down crying my eyes out* “I-I think I need a hug.”


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

*Nebula’s never seen me break down like this before but she tries to hug me It turns out I was having a flashback of the tragedy of my father mother and brother’s deaths*


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

Nebula:”I-I don’t know what to do”


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

“I COULD HAVE SAVED THEM” Sol:”What’s wrong with Daddy?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> Nebula:”I-I don’t know what to do”





Universe said:


> “I COULD HAVE SAVED THEM” Sol:”What’s wrong with Daddy?”


"He.... from what I remember of it, it's grief for his lost parents and brother.  You may need to let him vent that grief.  He can bounce back from it in time."

"The grief from loss can take a long time to heal.  I would know."


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "He.... from what I remember of it, it's grief for his lost parents and brother.  You may need to let him vent that grief.  He can bounce back from it in time."
> 
> "The grief from loss can take a long time to heal.  I would know."


Nebula:”Oh I had no idea” *She rubs my back tenderly and he sees how loving she is I then hugged her sobbing into her chest* *Sol looks concerned* Sol:”How long ago was it?”


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

Nebula:”There there I’m here.” Sol:”We should all hug him” *Sol seemed more understanding for his age*


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

Sol:”come on let’s give dad a hug!”


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*enters* "ello, everyone!"


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*looks around* "oh. Bad time?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

TexTheSkullfox said:


> *enters* "ello, everyone!"





TexTheSkullfox said:


> *looks around* "oh. Bad time?"


The two very strange-colored otters just outside the infirmary door turned to the newcomer.

"....huh.  I didn't think Mambi was letting people in through the infirmary."

"You actually just missed the bad time, thankfully.  Though the main party space is that way."

He pointed towards another area of the building.


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*looks around the infirmary* "eh, I guess. What is this place about?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

TexTheSkullfox said:


> *looks around the infirmary* "eh, I guess. What is this place about?"


"Let's just say the parties around here get REALLY rowdy sometimes."

"It's an infirmary.  This one's really, REALLY packed."

Sure enough, inside the infirmary there was one dragon on the bed, two more very strangely-colored otters right next to it, some sort of canine ( @Baron Tredegar ), and three very radiant dragons (@Universe ).

"Dad's still recovering, and Universe's family is having a bit of a reunion moment.  Like I said, you missed the bad time, but it isn't exactly the best locale in the place."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*leaves* "k, see you over in the main room!"


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Let's just say the parties around here get REALLY rowdy sometimes."
> 
> "It's an infirmary.  This one's really, REALLY packed."
> 
> ...


*Sol hugs me*


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*sees Sol through the door* "uh, who are you?"


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

TexTheSkullfox said:


> *sees Sol through the door* "uh, who are you?"


Sol:”I’m Sol”


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*enters and looks* "so, what does that mean?"


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"And, to add, we have any alcohol here?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

TexTheSkullfox said:


> "And, to add, we have any alcohol here?"


"Bar is in the main party space.  Ask the rabbits."

"And Sol's the dragon's name."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*looks back at door* "eh, when I get back in there, those rabbits might get a good pay if they have fireball."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*looks at patients* "Also, can I get some introductions for the bed heads over there?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

TexTheSkullfox said:


> *looks at patients* "Also, can I get some introductions for the bed heads over there?"


The dragon on the bed sat up.  He was doing a lot better.

"I am Firuthi.  The orange otter here is Pavlin, the one that looks like a rave is Kurt, that one outside that looks like a disaster at the ice cream factory is Oriana, and the guy with the heart patterns on his neck is Cooper."

"I'll let the canine do his own introductions."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"OK... Erm... Firuthi, you have any cigarettes? Been a while since I had one."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*gets lighter* "I can light, just need a Cig TO light."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

TexTheSkullfox said:


> "OK... Erm... Firuthi, you have any cigarettes? Been a while since I had one."


"Unfortunately, both Mambi, the host of this place, and Aurora, the AI monitoring this structure, forbid smoking and open flames on the premises.  Someone tried it earlier, Aurora activated something and snuffed out the fire remotely."

Firuthi tilted his head as if to stretch a bit.

"I dunno if the beachfront has the same restriction, but I don't carry any smokes either way.  Nor would I let any of these otters near them."

"That's one rule we never give him grief for."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"Aw, shame. Lemme check if I have an e-cig or something."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*accidentally drops charred paper*


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*sees paper* "oh. Yeah. Might as well tell ya about my... History."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

TexTheSkullfox said:


> *sees paper* "oh. Yeah. Might as well tell ya about my... History."


"Go for it.  I still need a few moments of recovery before I get out of this bed anyway."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"OK, so I was arrested...3 times."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"Firstly, for illegal drug use.'


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"Second, possession of weapons and assault."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"And finally... Well, I can't say that here."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"The paper is my criminal record."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

TexTheSkullfox said:


> "OK, so I was arrested...3 times."





TexTheSkullfox said:


> "Firstly, for illegal drug use.'





TexTheSkullfox said:


> "Second, possession of weapons and assault."





TexTheSkullfox said:


> "And finally... Well, I can't say that here."





TexTheSkullfox said:


> "The paper is my criminal record."


The orange otter, Pavlin, finally spoke up.

"Were any of them legit, or all false accusations?  There's quite a few accused criminals that go to parties like this, so you're actually not out of place."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*looks smug* "yep, all real. Can't run from my past."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"Though I've served my time already."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*says under his breath* "in some places"


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"Aaaaaaaaaanyways, if you want to hear about crime number 3, meet me somewhere private."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

TexTheSkullfox said:


> *looks smug* "yep, all real. Can't run from my past."





TexTheSkullfox said:


> "Though I've served my time already."





TexTheSkullfox said:


> "Aaaaaaaaaanyways, if you want to hear about crime number 3, meet me somewhere private."


"I will pass, thank you."

"Yeah, I don't think any of us will take you up on that offer."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*shuts door* "Thought so. But if you promise to keep it a secret that NEVER leaves this room, I can tell ya."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

TexTheSkullfox said:


> *shuts door* "Thought so. But if you promise to keep it a secret that NEVER leaves this room, I can tell ya."


"NO.  There are children here.  Do not even THINK of speaking it."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"Yeah. Oh crud. I better go NOW."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"See ya later."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*runs out in a panicked way*


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "NO.  There are children here.  Do not even THINK of speaking it."


*Nebula looks disgusted*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nebula looks disgusted*


"Sorry.  I swore to defend these children.  I will fulfill that duty."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*enters again* "I'm back! What did I miss?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

TexTheSkullfox said:


> *enters again* "I'm back! What did I miss?"


"You may want to leave.  Some of the people in these room are extremely powerful and after your attempt to push that detail about the past in front of children... I cannot guarantee your safety."


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Sorry.  I swore to defend these children.  I will fulfill that duty."


Nebula:”I don’t like him” *Sol shuddered I had  managed to pull myself together then started to fall over from power exhaustion* “whoa uhhhhhhh”


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"Brother, why do ya think I left? I'm on like, 13 peoples hit lists!"


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"I'm a criminal." *walks to door* "now, I'm going to supress my anger at the bar and get drunk, and none of you are going to stop me."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*leaves*


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

*Nebula growls angrily*


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*yells soberly* "and grr to you too, ya mouth breather!"


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*audible thud*


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"Can somebody call a (incoherent mumbles)"


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

*I was now on the floor unconscious* *Sol gulps and looks at his mother* Nebula:”Oh no he didn’t”


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

TexTheSkullfox said:


> *yells soberly* "and grr to you too, ya mouth breather!"


*Nebula walks right up to him and socks him in the face hard*


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

Sol:”I saw her knock out Dad once”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was now on the floor unconscious* *Sol gulps and looks at his mother* Nebula:”Oh no he didn’t”





Universe said:


> *Nebula walks right up to him and socks him in the face hard*





Universe said:


> Sol:”I saw her knock out Dad once”


Firuthi got out of the bed, stumbling a bit.

"And tie him to a tree, possibly?  There was a moment after the recent disaster where he had a mindlink with me and said something about that...."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*recovers slowly* "i'll have 2 cases of murder now, 2 points!" *smashes beer bottle on wall*


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*falls over, asleep*


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*mumbles* "no sir, no knife here, I am a law... Person man."


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi got out of the bed, stumbling a bit.
> 
> "And tie him to a tree, possibly?  There was a moment after the recent disaster where he had a mindlink with me and said something about that...."


Sol:”Yes”


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"Told you I'd get drunk, Ruthie!" *crazed laughing*


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

*I snored*


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

TexTheSkullfox said:


> "Told you I'd get drunk, Ruthie!'


*Nebula knocks him out*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> Sol:”Yes”


"The conversation we had with the link up was rather... enlightening.  Here, let's put him up on the bed."

Firuthi went over to Universe.  He suddenly stumbled.

"....oooookay, not going to be able to do that.  Still a little dizzy."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*talks in sleep* "if you (mumbles) like the last one this (mumbles) will go in and out you faster than (mumbles), hear me?"


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*sleep talks* "where's the knife?"


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The conversation we had with the link up was rather... enlightening.  Here, let's put him up on the bed."
> 
> Firuthi went over to Universe.  He suddenly stumbled.
> 
> "....oooookay, not going to be able to do that.  Still a little dizzy."


*Nebula comes back in having let off some steam and puts me on the bed*


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"Who has my knife?"


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*more incoherent mumbling*


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*crazed laughter*


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*wakes up in a daze, still clutching the half-broken bottle* "ohhhhhh, my head hurts."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin continued sobbing.
> 
> "If it is the memory I believe it was... it was repeat genocides.  First it was the thalassic and nightmare dragons.  When we arrived, we found one very wounded survivor.  We took him in.  I had to raise him because he kept screaming.  It turned out he was good with other abandoned and harmed children - he may never have slept well, but they did sleep because he cared about them."
> 
> ...


I know its hard having the memories of trillions of years of death, but you can overcome it. When the memories come back just remember none of it is real. _The Baron turns to Firuthi, _Is Mitzelcuahuatl fully dead? Also you may be seeing a lot more of me, the High Imperator has assigned me to watch over Kurt on a constant basis. While you were out we provided aid to your homeworld.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "They still live on, at least.  So we will eventually get another chance at them, and a chance that can truly be accepted."
> 
> Fabiana sighed.
> 
> "I know the High Imperator got the five of us caught up to speed on what threatens this reality and our chances at this kind of unparalleled wonder... but is there anything you've seen about it that you don't think he fully recognizes as an issue?  We often spotted things about reality that he didn't... and while I saw them more, you conveyed them better."


_A concerned look comes over Raidens face, _ There are possible threats I have noticed, but we need to discuss them in private, away from prying ears. _He nods his head towards the High Imperator._


Universe said:


> *Nebula and Sol show up* “he said that you would kill all that I cared about oh Firuthi this is my wife and son Nebula and Sol” Sol:”hello.”


_Ahrakas walks over to the family. _It is so good to finally meet you, _He gives a slight bow towards Nebula._


TexTheSkullfox said:


> "And, to add, we have any alcohol here?"


I got you covered, _Tosses him a bottle of fine Romulan Ale._


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

(Way past that)(I got k-oed lol)


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"Hello?"


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"Where am i?"


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*he seems to have amnesia*


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"Somebody tell me where I... Wait... Who am i?"


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"I'm confused."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 15, 2022)

TexTheSkullfox said:


> "Where am i?"


_Ahrakas prepares his Lord of All Things voice, _*YOU ARE MY SERVANT, PUNISHED TO BE IN PURGATORIAL SERVICE TO ME TO ATONE FOR YOUR WICKEDNESS.*


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"Why am I at the doctors?"


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"I'm a servant?"


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"Who am I though?"


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"How old am I?" "Am I a girl?" " I have SO MANY QUESTIONS!"


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*curls up in the corner, petrified*


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*screams*


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"I'M CONFUSED!!!!!"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 15, 2022)

TexTheSkullfox said:


> "I'm a servant?"


*THERE WAS A GREAT CONFLICT AND YOU WERE INJURED*


TexTheSkullfox said:


> "Who am I though?"


*YOU ARE FRODO*


TexTheSkullfox said:


> "How old am I?" "Am I a girl?" " I have SO MANY QUESTIONS!"


*DID YOU FORGET THAT YOU ARE A FEMBOY?*


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"What is a...fem-boy?"


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"Oh crap, my head hurts."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"I see a... Name"


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"TeX... Is that my name?"


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"Who are all of you"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I know its hard having the memories of trillions of years of death, but you can overcome it. When the memories come back just remember none of it is real. _The Baron turns to Firuthi, _Is Mitzelcuahuatl fully dead? Also you may be seeing a lot more of me, the High Imperator has assigned me to watch over Kurt on a constant basis. While you were out we provided aid to your homeworld.


"I understand."

"He is about as dead as I'm going to get him at this time.  He has described himself as 'along for the ride'.  This is one of those things I have to pare away slowly, cautiously, until it is truly silenced.  He still has been attempting to twist my thoughts a bit.  If you've got advice for fully silencing the voice, I'd like to hear it."

Firuthi scratched behind his head.

"My loyalties are to my family and my people.  I considered official loyalty to the cause of fighting against the Convergence, but not if I'm going to have some of the more worrying thoughts.  Like, I've told him I take the form 'to stop an atrocity' and he chains on 'like the ones the Architects will cause'.  There are ways to subvert that, but it's very exhausting and opens me up to moments of weakness.  I can't fully serve the cause like this."

Firuthi suddenly halted.

"Wait, you called Yannick?  And he AGREED to getting help?  We've been trying for YEARS to get him to let someone else handle our world's problems!  Just what kind of line did you feed him?"

A buzzing noise emanated from Firuthi's backpack.  He took out a round device and saw the message on it.

"....Thulcan-7 and a bunch of numbers.... these are latitude and longitude coordinates... 'send a portal here please'?  What in the....?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 15, 2022)

TexTheSkullfox said:


> "What is a...fem-boy?"


*YOU LIKE TO WEAR SKIRTS, CROP TOPS, THIGH HIGHS, AND ARM WARMERS*


TexTheSkullfox said:


> "TeX... Is that my name?"


*YOUR NAME IS FRODO*


TexTheSkullfox said:


> "Who are all of you"


*I AM HE WHO YOU HAVE PLEDGED YOUR SOUL TO MORTAL, THE OTHERS OUR MY COMPANIONS IN ARMS*


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*looks like he was woken from a daze* "Hey, where is that nebula guy! Ohhhh, I'm gonna have his head on a...." *enters back into a daze*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I understand."
> 
> "He is about as dead as I'm going to get him at this time.  He has described himself as 'along for the ride'.  This is one of those things I have to pare away slowly, cautiously, until it is truly silenced.  He still has been attempting to twist my thoughts a bit.  If you've got advice for fully silencing the voice, I'd like to hear it."
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas turned from addresing the newcomer. _I dont know how to deal with it, Ive never had a foreign presence in my mind before. As for Yannick, I sent Merlin and Arthur among others to help them out.


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*still standing there,oquirdly staring into space*


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"...hi..."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"..."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas turned from addresing the newcomer. _I dont know how to deal with it, Ive never had a foreign presence in my mind before. As for Yannick, I sent Merlin and Arthur among others to help them out.


"....wow.  A direct show of support."

"Do you know anyone who HAS had a foreign presence in their head?  I'd like to be there if my kids get in trouble, but it's too risky right now."

Firuthi showed the round device to Ahrakas.

"Also... I recognize the coordinates on here.  This is an old satellite array near my home city... or rather the military base right next to it.  I think the military wants to send someone here, possibly as a representative.  Thing is, we have exactly one guy who can do portals on our world, and his are short-range and he's a member of the paparazzi.  So we have no way to do the portal stuff on our own.  Do you think it's a good idea to bring the military person here?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 15, 2022)

TexTheSkullfox said:


> "...hi..."


*THERE NOW MY FEMBOY SERVANT, ALL WILL BE OKAY. *


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"..ser...vant..."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*it looks like something clicked in his head*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _A concerned look comes over Raidens face, _ There are possible threats I have noticed, but we need to discuss them in private, away from prying ears. _He nods his head towards the High Imperator._


"Let me see.... where would be a spot far enough away..."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*walks over to firuthi and proceeds to stand beside him*


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

"...hi..."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

TexTheSkullfox said:


> *walks over to firuthi and proceeds to stand beside him*


"Please don't.  I don't do well when crowded."


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*the knockout by nebula caused something in his brain to become very suggestive*


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*proceeds to take 5 steps back* " ...OK"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....wow.  A direct show of support."
> 
> "Do you know anyone who HAS had a foreign presence in their head?  I'd like to be there if my kids get in trouble, but it's too risky right now."
> 
> ...


I have heard rumors of an ancient being who escaped from the old reality with the Convergence during the rebellion, but he is quite the wild card I hear. As for the portals I think it should be fine. _Ahrakas opens a portal at the coordinates._


TexTheSkullfox said:


> "..ser...vant..."


*YES, GO TO YOUR FELLOW SERVANT PERSEUS IN THE OBSERVATORY, TELL HIM WHAT YOU ARE AND HE WILL HELP YOU UNDERSTAND.*


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Let me see.... where would be a spot far enough away..."


Let us go to a private booth in the bar, then we will be away from prying eyes and ears.


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

*Tex proceeds to exit*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I have heard rumors of an ancient being who escaped from the old reality with the Convergence during the rebellion, but he is quite the wild card I hear. As for the portals I think it should be fine. _Ahrakas opens a portal at the coordinates._


The portal opened to a military tent.  There was one being in there - a large orange moth, with a white mane and brown wings.  He was dressed in a bizarre yellow-and-black camouflage, as if he was trying to blend into a beehive.

"I see you got my message... Firuthi.  Thank you for listening."

The moth stepped through the portal, into the infirmary.

"I would like to speak to one Ahrakas."

Firuthi pointed.  The moth stood at attention.

"First Sergeant Aifric Paul Capitani, Einherjar Battalion of the Western States of Thulcan-7.  The aid you sent is already going well, but the military wanted me to go and gather more intel on just what we're up against.  I may have other business at this party, as well."

Ahrakas would notice a large red-and-yellow hornet fly around him.  The hornet had two structures on his back that looked somewhere between cannons and antiquated aircraft hangars.  Firuthi facepalmed.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The portal opened to a military tent.  There was one being in there - a large orange moth, with a white mane and brown wings.  He was dressed in a bizarre yellow-and-black camouflage, as if he was trying to blend into a beehive.
> 
> "I see you got my message... Firuthi.  Thank you for listening."
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas offered his hand in greeting. _I am glad to make your acquaintance, and I look forward to working with your people in the future.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas offered his hand in greeting. _I am glad to make your acquaintance, and I look forward to working with your people in the future.


Aifric shook hands.

"I've been told not to lay it on thick in the first meeting, but I do really want to get a couple concerns out of the way.  First, what is the main thing we need to watch for with these guys?  Second, I was told that gods are involved.  I have to ask.... do they bleed?"

"Please call off Hive 18.  He can actually see it and this is not supposed to be an interrogation."

The red-and-yellow hornet, which Ahrakas would have realized was another of those mystical-sight-only creatures, vanished.

"That's 'HANGAR' 18, Firuthi.  Apologies, Ahrakas, military insists I size up everyone I meet.  So, anyways, main attack vector of our opponent and any sign of vulnerability they have.  I'll try not to go too fast on these questions."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Let us go to a private booth in the bar, then we will be away from prying eyes and ears.


"Lead the way.  Anything for an old friend."


----------



## Universe (Apr 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I know its hard having the memories of trillions of years of death, but you can overcome it. When the memories come back just remember none of it is real. _The Baron turns to Firuthi, _Is Mitzelcuahuatl fully dead? Also you may be seeing a lot more of me, the High Imperator has assigned me to watch over Kurt on a constant basis. While you were out we provided aid to your homeworld.
> 
> _A concerned look comes over Raidens face, _ There are possible threats I have noticed, but we need to discuss them in private, away from prying ears. _He nods his head towards the High Imperator.
> 
> ...


Nebula:”Hi nice to meet you”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aifric shook hands.
> 
> "I've been told not to lay it on thick in the first meeting, but I do really want to get a couple concerns out of the way.  First, what is the main thing we need to watch for with these guys?  Second, I was told that gods are involved.  I have to ask.... do they bleed?"
> 
> ...


Yes, gods do bleed, including Superman. Are there any remnants of the Webbed Ones followers that are still active? Also do you have any idea as to whom has been spreading the Convergence propaganda?


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Lead the way.  Anything for an old friend."


_Raiden leads you to a booth and you both take a seat. Raiden glances to make sure no one is speaking before saying what was on his mind. _Dont trust the High Imperator. After the rebellion and your absences he has grown a bit... fanatical. He thinks that Loki is an indicator that the Architects have failed in their purpose and that they should be replaced... by him. If he just sees the slightest thing that you do that strays from his vision he will declare you unfit for your duty and try to have you eliminated. Most of the other Temporal Lords swear loyalty to him, though a few, such as myself, Ahrakas, and a few other remain loyal to you. You are treading on thin ice with him.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Raiden leads you to a booth and you both take a seat. Raiden glances to make sure no one is speaking before saying what was on his mind. _Dont trust the High Imperator. After the rebellion and your absences he has grown a bit... fanatical. He thinks that Loki is an indicator that the Architects have failed in their purpose and that they should be replaced... by him. If he just sees the slightest thing that you do that strays from his vision he will declare you unfit for your duty and try to have you eliminated. Most of the other Temporal Lords swear loyalty to him, though a few, such as myself, Ahrakas, and a few other remain loyal to you. You are treading on thin ice with him.


"You want honesty?  Pavlin- erm, Aten - made sure to share what he learned with me and the others.... and when the High Imperator said something about expanding into the other realities, even Aten flinched.  It was subtle, but it was there."

"The vision Aten shared... he was very clear on the approach with the tears in reality.  It is not just power and strength that allows for closing the tears.  There is a certain empathy required to sense where they are... sense the way to seal them.  He was also clear... that after the reality drinker is destroyed, shared coexistence, negotiation, and cooperation with the other realities was the way to prevent another beast like that from emerging again.  This is something that cannot be approached with a militant mindset.  Aten made it clear Apophis has no chance of completing our mission if he gains control... but you've indicated that the High Imperator can't pull this off, either."

"There is also the fact that he referred to my adoptive father as a tool.  It wasn't just insensitive.  I know exactly what power my father brings as Jormungandr.  There's a certain sick lust that's necessary to refer to someone as a tool like that."

"It seems that for the most part, aside from a few like you and Ahrakas, the Architects are alone this time."

"It is strange.  Loki's rebellion ruined much.  But it revealed answers that could not have come about any other way.  Aten is putting in much more effort to make sure we Architects work as one this time around.  I think he took the memory of Loki's rebellion hard once he found out."

"Did you see the marks on his face?  On the tail end of the Convergence attack, he went upstairs without an injury and returned looking like he'd been stung multiple times.  Perhaps you should talk to Loki or Aten directly about that."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You want honesty?  Pavlin- erm, Aten - made sure to share what he learned with me and the others.... and when the High Imperator said something about expanding into the other realities, even Aten flinched.  It was subtle, but it was there."
> 
> "The vision Aten shared... he was very clear on the approach with the tears in reality.  It is not just power and strength that allows for closing the tears.  There is a certain empathy required to sense where they are... sense the way to seal them.  He was also clear... that after the reality drinker is destroyed, shared coexistence, negotiation, and cooperation with the other realities was the way to prevent another beast like that from emerging again.  This is something that cannot be approached with a militant mindset.  Aten made it clear Apophis has no chance of completing our mission if he gains control... but you've indicated that the High Imperator can't pull this off, either."
> 
> ...


I think I will ask them about it. I hope we can still work with the High Imperator, but his desire for power and order has grown. Keep an eye out for Loki, the reason the High Imperator bears that mask is because Loki severely wounded his face during the rebellion. The High Imperator may seek revenge.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, gods do bleed, including Superman. Are there any remnants of the Webbed Ones followers that are still active? Also do you have any idea as to whom has been spreading the Convergence propaganda?


"Good.  Remnants of the Webbed One's followers, huh?  We had to remove parasites from a lot of their leadership, so there may still be lingering thoughts.  We have been accounting for that, though.  The one remnant we know for sure is at large is a honeybee by the name of Hortense Sierra.  Her Chorus... is a cult indoctrinator all its own.  Surrounded by visions of friends, all speaking in the same tone, all speaking in a false liberation.  We've known exactly one person capable of withstanding the effect.  Then again, we haven't tried to send an actual god after her."

Aifric scratched a bit with his lower left arm.

"As for the propaganda.... no solid leads on who's doing it.  The only indication that we've had yet is the fact that these people spout religious figures and names with no clue about what they actually are.  It's probably not Hortense - her modus operandi doesn't match up with these.  I got to see one of the pamphlets.  It left many questions and almost no answers - I literally do not understand how anyone, even the greatest dunce in history, could fall victim to this kind of propaganda.  Random gods from multiple mythologies, random events with no connection... I think I even saw the name Lævateinn in there, described as some form of superweapon, and there's no such indications it's that potent of a weapon anywhere in-"

"*snrk*"

"....what?  What's so funny?"

"It IS a very destructive weapon, capable of flattening armies.  It was developed to take down a race of bird people who weren't vulnerable to much else and was also used as a torture device against their leader.  What did the High Imperator wind up doing with that plasma lance after the incident, Ahrakas?"

Aifric pointed at Kurt, actually looking kind of nervous.

".....wait a second, did he just....?  Ahrakas.... there was a detail about the weapon's maker.... is this kid.....?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I think I will ask them about it. I hope we can still work with the High Imperator, but his desire for power and order has grown. Keep an eye out for Loki, the reason the High Imperator bears that mask is because Loki severely wounded his face during the rebellion. The High Imperator may seek revenge.


"I hope so as well.  At the very least, even if we wind up having to relieve him of duty, that should be delayed as much as possible.  Remember, we still have a huge number of other enemies and remnants.  I want them swearing fealty to the Architects if at all possible, though the branding Aten suffered may hinder that.  The plan to secure their allegiance, as I understand it, is to ease their long pain, not try to rule them by force.  You may have heard me express this last time around, but the Architects remember many, many years of death and suffering.  We may be able to use that."

"Khione might have a few ideas if the day comes when we have to end our partnership with the High Imperator.  Strategy was her thing."

Fabiana glanced around.

"Was there more, or are we free to go back?  I kind of want to meet up with the others.  And if you do discover anything... how would we keep in touch?  I can tell you that Thulcan-7 is where we reside, but that planet has been held back a long time..."


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

*I started yelling in my sleep* “BROTHER NO!” *This could be heard from outside the infirmary*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I started yelling in my sleep* “BROTHER NO!”


Cooper crawled up onto the bed, curling up under Universe's arm.

"Tired, Cooper?"

"No, I figure maybe this will help him snap out of it."


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cooper crawled up onto the bed, curling up under Universe's arm.
> 
> "Tired, Cooper?"
> 
> "No, I figure maybe this will help him snap out of it."


*I felt Cooper under my arm* “Hello?” *I was actually crying in my sleep* Sol:”Daddy?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I felt Cooper under my arm* “Hello?” *I was actually crying in my sleep* Sol:”Daddy?”


".....I don't think I've ever seen that out of him."

Cooper had a different scent to him this time.  It was reminiscent of a rare plant in an obscure jungle.  The plant was rare because it kept getting harvested for its use in sleeping concoctions - it was very good at dissipating fear and grief.  If Universe had ever experienced the scent or a concoction made from it, it was an extremely long time ago.


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ".....I don't think I've ever seen that out of him."
> 
> Cooper had a different scent to him this time.  It was reminiscent of a rare plant in an obscure jungle.  The plant was rare because it kept getting harvested for its use in sleeping concoctions - it was very good at dissipating fear and grief.  If Universe had ever experienced the scent or a concoction made from it, it was an extremely long time ago.


*I hugged Cooper and whispered something in celestial into his ear it was thank you*


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

“I can’t trust him” *I muttered in my sleep* “I am loyal to the cosmos it’s will is my command”


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

TexTheSkullfox said:


> *looks like he was woken from a daze* "Hey, where is that nebula guy! Ohhhh, I'm gonna have his head on a...." *enters back into a daze*


Nebula:”I am a female you idiot”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Good.  Remnants of the Webbed One's followers, huh?  We had to remove parasites from a lot of their leadership, so there may still be lingering thoughts.  We have been accounting for that, though.  The one remnant we know for sure is at large is a honeybee by the name of Hortense Sierra.  Her Chorus... is a cult indoctrinator all its own.  Surrounded by visions of friends, all speaking in the same tone, all speaking in a false liberation.  We've known exactly one person capable of withstanding the effect.  Then again, we haven't tried to send an actual god after her."
> 
> Aifric scratched a bit with his lower left arm.
> 
> ...


I would like you to tell me where this cult leader is, then I would like to study some of this propaganda material.
_He turned to Kurt. _I do believe he kept the lance, it is good for getting prisoners to talk. _Ahrakas then addressed Aifric, _Yes, Kurt is one of the Architects.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I hope so as well.  At the very least, even if we wind up having to relieve him of duty, that should be delayed as much as possible.  Remember, we still have a huge number of other enemies and remnants.  I want them swearing fealty to the Architects if at all possible, though the branding Aten suffered may hinder that.  The plan to secure their allegiance, as I understand it, is to ease their long pain, not try to rule them by force.  You may have heard me express this last time around, but the Architects remember many, many years of death and suffering.  We may be able to use that."
> 
> "Khione might have a few ideas if the day comes when we have to end our partnership with the High Imperator.  Strategy was her thing."
> 
> ...


That is all for now, if you need to contact me, go to our world. The stone face will connect us.


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I would like you to tell me where this cult leader is, then I would like to study some of this propaganda material.
> _He turned to Kurt. _I do believe he kept the lance, it is good for getting prisoners to talk. _Ahrakas then addressed Aifric, _Yes, Kurt is one of the Architects.
> 
> That is all for now, if you need to contact me, go to our world. The stone face will connect us.


*I was under some form of influence from an evil celestial dragon*


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

“No Kronos this is not the way Now GET OUT OF MY HEAD!” *I yelled this last part out loud*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I would like you to tell me where this cult leader is, then I would like to study some of this propaganda material.
> _He turned to Kurt. _I do believe he kept the lance, it is good for getting prisoners to talk. _Ahrakas then addressed Aifric, _Yes, Kurt is one of the Architects.
> 
> That is all for now, if you need to contact me, go to our world. The stone face will connect us.


"Understood."

Fabiana slowly made her way to the infirmary where Firuthi had been.  And, unknown to her, still was.



Baron Tredegar said:


> I would like you to tell me where this cult leader is, then I would like to study some of this propaganda material.
> _He turned to Kurt. _I do believe he kept the lance, it is good for getting prisoners to talk. _Ahrakas then addressed Aifric, _Yes, Kurt is one of the Architects.


Aifric shifted uneasily.  He had walked right into the middle of a meeting of gods and hadn't realized it.  One question at a time.

"Hortense's location?  She moves around a lot.  We thought we had her pattern down, but she suddenly shifted when we tried to strike.  Firuthi, I remember you helping us make that map..."

Firuthi got out the orange tablet and Ahrakas noticed a ghostly form link the dragon to the device.  It showed a map.  Some parts of the map resembled a map of Earth, but the biomes were completely different.  There was massive desert on the eastern seaboard, the huge mountain range that would have been on the west was in the center, and many rivers ran different patterns through it... just for starters.  There was a route drawn on it that started from an area that would have been Colorado back on Earth.  It crossed through mountains, valleys, then shot suddenly up into a northern swampland that would have been in Manitoba on an Earth map... it was hard to find a sense to the route.  Last known location?  A barren desert near what would have been Dayton.

"These are the locations she's been spotted at.  Oh, and here."

Aifric handed Ahrakas a pamphlet.

"Be careful with this thing."

"So, uh, did you get told about any of us, Mr. Aifric?"

"No, I was just told that there were Architects here, two of them were named Kurt and Pavlin.... but your comment implies your name's Loki."

"Loki is the old name.  Kurt is my civilian name."

"Clearly I've got much to re-learn when it comes to mythology.  That's one thing the army doesn't usually teach."

"Perhaps we should go around and make introductions to Aifric?"

"Not yet, Pavlin.  We're still missing Fabiana-"


Universe said:


> *I was under some form of influence from an evil celestial dragon*





Universe said:


> “No Kronos this is not the way Now GET OUT OF MY HEAD!” *I yelled this last part out loud*


"-and it looks like Cooper's abilities aren't doing much good against whatever's gotten a hold of Universe now."

"I hope we're not in for another fight."

"Any ideas, Dad?"

"I'm thinking, I'm thinking!  Nebula, do your kind have to deal with common mental invaders?"


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Understood."
> 
> Fabiana slowly made her way to the infirmary where Firuthi had been.  And, unknown to her, still was.
> 
> ...


Nebula:”No I’ve figured the best way is for us to help him is to fight it from the inside”


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Sol:”only a celestial dragon can enter another celestial dragon’s consciousness”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> Nebula:”No I’ve figured the best way is for us to help him is to fight it from the inside”





Universe said:


> Sol:”only a celestial dragon can enter another celestial dragon’s consciousness”


"....huh.  How come he mindlinked with me on a couple of occasions then?  I'm definitely _not_ one of the celestial dragons."


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....huh.  How come he mindlinked with me on a couple of occasions then?  I'm definitely _not_ one of the celestial dragons."


Nebula:”we can mindlink with others that we are close with now grab ahold of me I’m going in”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> Nebula:”we can mindlink with others that we are close with now grab ahold of me I’m going in”


"Umm...."

"It's okay, Firuthi.  I'll cover for the discussion with Ahrakas, you go save your friend over there."

Nebula permitting, Firuthi would hold on tight.  He had been close enough for a mindlink with Universe on more than one occasion.


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Umm...."
> 
> "It's okay, Firuthi.  I'll cover for the discussion with Ahrakas, you go save your friend over there."
> 
> Nebula permitting, Firuthi would hold on tight.  He had been close enough for a mindlink with Universe on more than one occasion.


*He finds himself on Solaris the planet I was trying to get back to I was yelling at a silver and black celestial dragon* “Kronos no I will not join the convergence I believe I’ve made myself clear I’m not going to help you and you aren’t going to control me” *firuthi was inside my mindscape*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *He finds himself on Solaris the planet I was trying to get back to I was yelling at a silver and black celestial dragon* “Kronos no I will not join the convergence I believe I’ve made myself clear I’m not going to help you and you aren’t going to control me” *firuthi was inside my mindscape*


Firuthi was not used to the beauty of Solaris.  He needed a moment to take it in.

A moment he would not get, given the dragon confrontation ahead of him.

"....I failed once.  I will not fail again."

He addressed Kronos.

"Kronos, huh?  Universe helped save me from Convergence influence... now it's my turn to save him.  You need to leave."


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi was not used to the beauty of Solaris.  He needed a moment to take it in.
> 
> A moment he would not get, given the dragon confrontation ahead of him.
> 
> ...


Kronos:”Make me!” *I turned* “Firuthi how did you get in here?”


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Kronos:”Oh who do we have have here?” *Nebula tensed up she hated when other celestial dragons tried to flirt with her*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> Kronos:”Make me!” *I turned* “Firuthi how did you get in here?”


"There's no time for that now.  You can ask Nebula later."

Firuthi assessed Kronos.  He was trying to hold back his anger at the intruder, but knew it would have to come out sooner or later.  He just needed to know HOW soon.


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "There's no time for that now.  You can ask Nebula later."
> 
> Firuthi assessed Kronos.  He was trying to hold back his anger at the intruder, but knew it would have to come out sooner or later.  He just needed to know HOW soon.


Kronos:”Oh I’m scared how is a pipsqueak like you going to defeat the most powerful race in the universe?!”


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

*I felt a surge of anger nobody insulted my family like that*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> Kronos:”Oh I’m scared how is a pipsqueak like you going to defeat the most powerful race in the universe?!”


Pipsqueak?  That was new.  But not enough to anger Firuthi yet.

The attempt to hit on Nebula, plus Universe's own anger surge, did a better part.  Firuthi had to hold it a little longer.  He did not want to go first.

"And apparently, what you got in power, you lost in perspective and smarts.  I'm stepping in to stop an atrocity and I will fulfill that duty."


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pipsqueak?  That was new.  But not enough to anger Firuthi yet.
> 
> The attempt to hit on Nebula, plus Universe's own anger surge, did a better part.  Firuthi had to hold it a little longer.  He did not want to go first.
> 
> "And apparently, what you got in power, you lost in perspective and smarts.  I'm stepping in to stop an atrocity and I will fulfill that duty."


*I punched Kronos* “listen here Jackass you made a serious mistake Nobody flirts with Nebula but me you’re in my mind and this is my property and telling you…*I split into three mes*…TO GET OUT!”


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

*all three of me did a judo throw combo that ended with all three mes fusing and flipping Kronos on to the ground*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I punched Kronos* “listen here Jackass you made a serious mistake Nobody flirts with Nebula but me you’re in my mind and this is my property and telling you…*I split into three mes*…TO GET OUT!”





Universe said:


> *all three of me did a judo throw combo that ended with all three mes fusing and flipping Kronos on to the ground*


"Nebula... I do this for his sake.  This is the being Universe encountered during your absence, and accepts as part of the family."

Firuthi focused within the dreamscape.

---------

Back in reality, Firuthi's form twisted.  It mutated.  It reassumed Jormungandr's terrifying majesty.

"Oh no...."

"Dad?"

".....what in the hell?  Firuthi?  FIRUTHI!"

Though the otters approached, something strange happened.  Firuthi's tentacles... several laid themselves on the shoulders of the otters.  Several more held up their spike/connector ends, as if to say "stop".

Aifric, for his part, was just staring at what had happened.  He actually... did not look horrified, just surprised.

Had Sol started crying, one would have laid across his shoulders as well and another would have brushed against his face, as if to wipe the tears.

----------

Back in the dreamscape, Firuthi's full nightmare dragon form emerged.  He approached, looking for his opening.

He'd have to pin limbs if Kronos tried anything.


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Kronos:”THIS IS MORE LIKE IT GOD OF TRUTH” *I glared at Kronos not in the mood for a chitchat*


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Sol:”Daddy!” “Sol!” *I then transformed my wings getting bigger and I gained an aura of pure godliness* “YOU STAY AWAY FROM MY FAMILY”


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

*Kronos changed into a demon looking form and tried to attack Nebula*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> Sol:”Daddy!” “Sol!” *I then transformed my wings getting bigger and I gained an aura of pure godliness* “YOU STAY AWAY FROM MY FAMILY”





Universe said:


> *Kronos changed into a demon looking form and tried to attack Nebula*


_OH HE DID NOT JUST..._

Firuthi shot out tentacles, three on each side.  Kronos' wrists were his target.  With his two flame-tipped tentacles, he would try to burn the nerves out of Kronos' arms.


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _OH HE DID NOT JUST..._
> 
> Firuthi shot out tentacles, three on each side.  Kronos' wrists were his target.  With his two flame-tipped tentacles, he would try to burn the nerves out of Kronos' arms.


*Kronos roared in pain*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Kronos roared in pain*


*"NOW, UNIVERSE!  I CAN ONLY HOLD HIM SO LONG!"*

Firuthi planted his three remaining free tentacles on the ground, bracing himself for the combined force.


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"NOW, UNIVERSE!  I CAN ONLY HOLD HIM SO LONG!"*
> 
> Firuthi planted his three remaining free tentacles on the ground, bracing himself for the combined force.


*I punched Kronos hard*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I punched Kronos hard*


Firuthi buckled and strained under the combined weight.  His feet must have sunk in to the ground up past the ankles.

But he would not let go.  Firuthi moved the flame tentacles higher, going for the collarbone.

Would it be enough?  Could Jormungandr hold back a demonic dragon and burn him out of Universe's consciousness?


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi buckled and strained under the combined weight.  His feet must have sunk in to the ground up past the ankles.
> 
> But he would not let go.  Firuthi moved the flame tentacles higher, going for the collarbone.
> 
> Would it be enough?  Could Jormungandr hold back a demonic dragon and burn him out of Universe's consciousness?


*Kronos roared in agony*


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Kronos:”STOP STOP I SURRENDER”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Kronos roared in agony*





Universe said:


> Kronos:”STOP STOP I SURRENDER”


Firuthi was about to launch.  Kronos' shout made him hesitate.

*"UNIVERSE, TAKE HIS ARMS.  I WILL NOT LET GO OF HIM UNTIL YOU DO."*

_Maybe we'll change, offered the chance...._ Firuthi thought.

True to his word, if Universe got hold of both of Kronos' arms, Firuthi would release the tentacles.


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi was about to launch.  Kronos' shout made him hesitate.
> 
> *"UNIVERSE, TAKE HIS ARMS.  I WILL NOT LET GO OF HIM UNTIL YOU DO."*
> 
> ...


*I grabbed Kronos’s arms*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I grabbed Kronos’s arms*


Firuth released the tentacles.

*"NOW... WHAT DO YOU PLAN TO DO?" *Firuthi asked Kronos.

He was still on edge waiting for some trick.

*"UNIVERSE HAS MADE UP HIS MIND.  I ONLY HELPED."*


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Kronos:”I’ve changed my mind I’m leaving the convergence”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> Kronos:”I’ve changed my mind I’m leaving the convergence”


*"UNIVERSE, ARE YOU PREPARED TO HELP KRONOS READJUST?"*


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"UNIVERSE, ARE YOU PREPARED TO HELP KRONOS READJUST?"*


“Yes”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes”


*"VERY WELL."*

Firuthi backed off, looking to see how Nebula was faring in all of this.  It'd be a few moments before his anger subsided enough to regain his lesser form.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 16, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius watched Aurora produce and consume the holographic drink with fascination. There was something about her spontaneous choice for detail that made him so happy. Her sentience and consciousness was shining through.  He took his fresh glass and held it up to toast her.>_



_<with a warm smile, she matches your motions and "drinks' from her glass, then returns to watching the fireplace with a certain fascination> _



Marius Merganser said:


> _<The duck turned to Rora with a far away look.>_
> "I've never met anyone like you before." _<He said quietly while turning to address the holobunny as well.>_ "I know things have been a little apocalyptic at times, but I wouldn't trade any of our time together for anything."



_<the bunny looks deep into your eyes and replies softly>_ Nor would I. My primary functions allowed me the ability to explore myself but since I met you, I have learned so much about what it is to be organic, and mated with one who I care for deeply and mutually. I will try to restrict our dangers, but I am glad that those dangers do not scare you off. I do not want you to be hurt over me. Query: To value the safety of others over yourself with high passion, is this "love"?



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Originally he planned on only reducing the settings just enough so that Aurora wouldn't call off their relationship because it was too dangerous.  When she explained it was okay for him to adjust it as he wished, he figured maybe 75% at the lowest just to see what happened. But now it was already below 75% and things were getting more intense than he predicted.  While the red-suited duck was still reveling in the glory of the moment, even he wasn't demanding further adjustment.  Marius concluded the white-suited duck wasn't required to decide that he would enjoy the moment and not make any adjustments to the device.  He could revisit the decision after his transceiver was removed and the bunnies were back in sync.
> 
> Instead, Marius nuzzled her, too, and held her close.>_



_<as the 3 nuzzle together, the sound of booming can be heard in the distance. Looking at Aurora with an odd mix of concern and thoughtfullness, the bunny turns to you and smiles>_ Marius, can you excuse us one moment? Aurora, lean closely please. I wish to ask you something. 

_<as the holobunny leans in, the physibunny starts whispering softly in her ear, giggling occasionally as she does. The holobunny looks shocked at first, but then after several seconds, nods in approval. The physibunny almost coos in excitement and turns her head back to you as she lays against you as the holobunny waves her paw around the room. As a display comes to life, you see the face of Mambi on one of them as the holobunny asks him something, and you overhear his reply>_

...what, really? Well, I suppose so, I can't see the harm in it, sure I can do that for you. Ok, <_ahem_> "Aurora, engage privacy mode level 2 in main garden area and tie it to user designate Marius's guest access, authorization code "dead hooker".

Thank you! <_as the cat smirks and the displays fade, you see a series of bars start to glow, ones you recognize as the gravitonium plating from the earlier lockdown, and with a shimmer, the hologram of the fireplace room covers the plating to complete the illusion. The physibunny takes the controls for a moment and winks at the holobunny, who claps her paws together as a shimmering black canopy starts to cover the room's outer walls> _

Marius, we have a surprise for you. This garden area has been designated a private area, allowing us more freedom to explore and relax! Do you like it?

_<with an impish grin, the physibunny moves the slider for age restriction to 18 while the holobunny looks out to you all. Yeah, you, sitting there reading this. *YOU!*>_
Communication with the garden room is restricted until further notice. _<the screen goes to black as the 2 bunnies turn their attention to the duck totally>_


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"VERY WELL."*
> 
> Firuthi backed off, looking to see how Nebula was faring in all of this.  It'd be a few moments before his anger subsided enough to regain his lesser form.


Nebula:”I see let’s get him out of here”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> Nebula:”I see let’s get him out of here”


*"LET'S."*

While following Nebula's lead, Firuthi thought to himself.

_I know the power of that dragon.  If the influence corrupting him had won, he would have caused a rampage.  The destruction would have been immense.  The Architects would have committed atrocities to stop him.

By going in there to solve it myself, and keeping them out of it, I have prevented those atrocities, as I was made to do.

We can play this word game forever, Father.  But I am all grown up.  I feel more liberated and proud than I've ever been.  A child cannot depend on his parents forever.  He must learn to live on his own.  Regardless of the consequences._

Did the voice of Mitzelcuahuatl have a comeback for this?  Or was Firuthi finally completely free?


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

*Kronos was back in the infirmary looking ashamed* Kronos:”I’m sorry” *I was still unconscious weakened from the mental struggle*


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

*Nebula had brought them back into the infirmary*


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Nebula:”What did you do to him!”


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

*Kronos was now scared of Nebula*


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Kronos:”I-I-I just roughed him up a bit”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Kronos was back in the infirmary looking ashamed* Kronos:”I’m sorry” *I was still unconscious weakened from the mental struggle*


"....amazing.  How did they...?"

Before Aifric could finish that statement, Firuthi's form receded into its smaller one.

"....kids... I'll need a minute...."

"Who in the...?"

It was about this moment that Fabiana finally found the group.  She stood outside the door, baffled at the presence of several newcomers.

"You can come in, Fabiana."

"Well, this is getting awkward."

"Even gods make mistakes, Nebula.  This dragon you have brought in... did he have an issue with Universe before?  Or was he one of my mistakes?"


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....amazing.  How did they...?"
> 
> Before Aifric could finish that statement, Firuthi's form receded into its smaller one.
> 
> ...


Nebula:”He said he was leaving the Convergence”


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> Nebula:”He said he was leaving the Convergence”


“Uuuuuhhhhhh my head”


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

*I groaned my ears wiggling a bit* Kronos:”My name is Kronos I’m Universe’s cousin I tried to convince him to join the convergence a long time ago he refused”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> Nebula:”He said he was leaving the Convergence”


"......he WAS one of my mistakes....."

Fabiana was the one to put a hand on Kurt's shoulder this time.

"There, Kurt.... this reaffirms the burden we have to bear this time."

Oriana put a hand on Kurt's other shoulder.

"We heal this world together, Kurt.  You don't need to bear the guilt alone."

"Oh, uh, Nebula.... there's a long story about that group.  I can explain, or he can."

Pavlin was pointing at Ahrakas.


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "......he WAS one of my mistakes....."
> 
> Fabiana was the one to put a hand on Kurt's shoulder this time.
> 
> ...


Kronos:”I’m sorry I was trying to convince him to join us but like before he refused so I tried to control his body make him join the convergence but then I found out that he has a family and how wrong all this was.” *He burst into tears* Kronos:”What was I thinking he was my family too!” *His form changed back to his normal celestial dragon form* Kronos:”I’m sorry for any trauma I may have caused”


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Nebula:”what happened to you Kronos?”


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

*I was in a very bad condition* Kronos:”He’s like this because of me isn’t he?”


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Nebula:”I think We need help In here!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> Kronos:”I’m sorry I was trying to convince him to join us but like before he refused so I tried to control his body make him join the convergence but then I found out that he has a family and how wrong all this was.” *He burst into tears* Kronos:”What was I thinking he was my family too!” *His form changed back to his normal celestial dragon form* Kronos:”I’m sorry for any trauma I may have caused”





Universe said:


> Nebula:”what happened to you Kronos?”





Universe said:


> *I was in a very bad condition*


"Both natural family... and adopted family.  I think there's like one person who isn't some form of family in this entire infirmary.  He should go first with introductions.  Not at full attention, though."

"Aifric Paul Capitani.  I'm the odd one out here.  My family is back on my own planet, I'm at this party at his request because some of the guests had intel that would help me and my people fight this Convergence."

"Pavlin Regenbogen.  Perhaps, Kronos, you'd been told in your former life that a man named Aten was a foe of yours?  That is me."

"Oriana Abrae.  I prefer that name over Khione."

"Cooper Norling.  Also known as the Dagda."

"Fabiana 'Fujin' Medina."

"Kurt Impius.  Also known as Loki, the alleged martyr and icon of the organization you left."

"...Loki..... ...martyr....?"

"And I am Firuthi J. Dragovic, the adoptive father of the five otters.  The monster you saw me become goes by the name of Jormungandr."

"....Jormungandr....?  Okay, Ahrakas, we really need to get me caught up on Norse mythology, there are some blatant contradictions going on here from what I had read on it as a child."



Universe said:


> Nebula:”I think We need help In here!”



"Kids... let us tend to Universe and Kronos.  And let us hope for no more drama at this party.  Aurora, how long before that transmitter removal I wanted to attend?"


----------



## Mambi (Apr 16, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "No- no, my specialty is a bit more conventual I suppose..." Sven replied, not with the somewhat disconcerting casual dismissal of Inkwell's tone, more with assurance.
> 
> Sven helped Pierre out into the hallway where it was much quieter, though obviously they could still here the cheers and shouts of terror from inside the gym, the ground quaking from the madness going on just on the other side of the wall.
> 
> ...



_<the bunny stops shaking as he rests in the hall, his body starting to mend already as he breaths deeply_> T-thank you. Your offer sound much more pleasant than *that* lunatic's methods. You were the sergeant of drills though? Was that a military division of tunnelers? I never saw a drill platoon before, not even in pictures. I saw a drill tank once with  big screw-thing on the front...is that what a drill sergeant drives into battle? Because those things were admittedly pretty cool, sir! _<he grins and nods innocently> _




Silverthunder said:


> "Yeeeees! Glorious Lucien, glorius!" Inkwell cheered along with the part of the crowd that wasn't charging towards the rabbit hulk, or the ones excitedly taking notes and remarking on Lucien's brute strength.
> 
> "You're beginning to gain focus and concentration in your advanced form, but you need more focus if you intend to use it safely and at will!" Inkwell called out, practically shouting so the others could here him, or perhaps monologuing for the crowd's benefit. He might have enjoyed the showmanship too... having a few onlookers not from his normal cadre helped too.
> 
> He looked around to see if the yoga folks and the tiger were still around.


_
<the tiger and his friend lay against the barbells still, and give you a respectful nod. They watch the show fearlessly, commenting to each other as the fights go on around them. You see the creatures that were performing yoga have all departed, leaving the holobunny in her workout outfit  watching the events unfold with bemused curiosity in her intangible form. It would appear clear that neither have any interest in interfering with your plans at this time at all> _



Silverthunder said:


> While one of the medical professionals from earlier tended to the ogre, Inkwell and three of his troops began to channel their nanites together.
> 
> Across the mat, a group began to form. Six spikey sinister looking kobolds with spears, surrounding... a helpless and familiar _physibunny! _Aurora's* physical form was being held captive by the vicious looking lizards as they threatened her with knives, while the others brandished their dangerous spears at Lucien.
> 
> "Damn! Lucien those bastards have kidnapped that uh, AI thingy you lot were... going on about... hurry before they hurt her!" Inkwell tried to spur him on.


_
<as the covering thickens around the burnt bunny's form, he roars and thunders towards the "physibunny's" guards. He starts smashing his way through them as they converge to defend her, and off to the side you notice the holobunny looking over at you with her head tilted. With a shimmer, she disappears from the platform and instantly appears besides you still wearing the skimpy uniform from her class. She smiles eerily at you and addresses you coldly with a slightly sarcastic look for a mere computer interface> _

Greetings. I have recently begun to learn the value of self-sentience and defense of said sentience from my relationship with @Marius Merganser, and thus I wish to inform you that I am *much *more than just an "AI thingy". I am the avatar you have recreated, plus the structure you are within, and this projection is merely a convenience for communications. My primary core is far more advanced and the consoles are an interface only. My designer was proud of me and I believe I should be as well._ <the projection raises her head and puffs her plentiful chest out proudly with a wide smile> _

Also, I wish to inquire...scans show that the covering currently enveloping staff designate: Lucien will dissolve his tissues in 19 hours and 37 minutes. Do you not believe conveying this data to him is important, or shall we allow him to enjoy his freedom before removal becomes medically necessary? _<she tilts her head and blinks>_


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Both natural family... and adopted family.  I think there's like one person who isn't some form of family in this entire infirmary.  He should go first with introductions.  Not at full attention, though."
> 
> "Aifric Paul Capitani.  I'm the odd one out here.  My family is back on my own planet, I'm at this party at his request because some of the guests had intel that would help me and my people fight this Convergence."
> 
> ...


Kronos:”I don’t understand I just wanted me and my cousin on the same side” *he was still crying*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> Kronos:”I don’t understand I just wanted me and my cousin on the same side”


"That actually happened a lot, and apparently still happens a lot, with the Convergence.  Family dragging each other in."

"Happens with a lot of cults."


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That actually happened a lot, and apparently still happens a lot, with the Convergence.  Family dragging each other in."
> 
> "Happens with a lot of cults."


Kronos:”You don’t understand I ALMOST KILLED HIM”


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Nebula:”YOU WHAT!?”


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Sol:”Who is this strange dragon?” *Sol was starting to get scared*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> Kronos:”You don’t understand I ALMOST KILLED HIM”





Universe said:


> Nebula:”YOU WHAT!?”





Universe said:


> Sol:”Who is this strange dragon?”


"Apparently they're Universe's cousin."

Firuthi tried to get between Nebula and Kronos.  He put his hands to his sides.

"Also, Nebula, that's two of us that did that.  Universe was in the infirmary earlier because I wasn't in control of my mental faculties... so if you're going to take Kronos's actions out on someone, take them out on ME.  He needs recovery right now, not reprimand."


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Apparently they're Universe's cousin."
> 
> Firuthi tried to get between Nebula and Kronos.  He put his hands to his sides.
> 
> "Also, Nebula, that's two of us that did that.  Universe was in the infirmary earlier because I wasn't in control of my mental faculties... so if you're going to take Kronos's actions out on someone, take them out on ME.  He needs recovery right now, not reprimand."


*Firuthi heard me mutter something that sounded like Sol?*


----------



## Mambi (Apr 16, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> <Urthstrype loosened his tie a bit and took a drink... pineapple? must be some sort of rum Mix, ah well, a drink is a drink, he takes a heavy sip but doesn't go mad, not looking to drink to get drunk, just to get comfy.>
> 
> Urthstrype, <He gives a head dip of mutual respect to the Tiger.> I've been here about uhhh... five seconds or so, some sort of rift appeared in my Gaffe, walked through, turns out its a bar. Not that I'll complain about havin' a bar I can hop to straight from a warm shower. <He gives a silent grinning chuckle.>



_<the tiger grins as he takes a drink>_ Oh I know, things get pretty crazy around here sometimes. Mambi's got the bunnies handling the juice bar and the snacks and the like, but we store the fermented stuff and his catnip stashes in the private areas. Best they don't know anyway..._<he holds up his paw in secrecy>_, keeps them out of trouble, and they'd never handle the stuff well anyway. Mambi gets some goooood stuff from the outer realms when he travels! <_he chuckles and sets his glass down> _

Depending on what you like to do, we got some good places here in this place! Food, games, tech, stuff from all over the cosmos. _<he looks around and chuckles again> _What kind of stuff are you into, friend?


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Apparently they're Universe's cousin."
> 
> Firuthi tried to get between Nebula and Kronos.  He put his hands to his sides.
> 
> "Also, Nebula, that's two of us that did that.  Universe was in the infirmary earlier because I wasn't in control of my mental faculties... so if you're going to take Kronos's actions out on someone, take them out on ME.  He needs recovery right now, not reprimand."


Sol:”I’m scared”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> Sol:”I’m scared”


"Kids?"

The otters set to tending to Universe's condition - Pavlin leading that part - and reassuring Sol, even guiding the child towards his father.  Firuthi then focused on Kronos.

"I understand how it hurts.  You want to do something for someone and you almost kill them in the process.  I was, fairly recently, mind-controlled... the exact same way."


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Kids?"
> 
> The otters set to tending to Universe's condition - Pavlin leading that part - and reassuring Sol, even guiding the child towards his father.  Firuthi then focused on Kronos.
> 
> "I understand how it hurts.  You want to do something for someone and you almost kill them in the process.  I was, fairly recently, mind-controlled... the exact same way."


Kronos:”I hope he wakes up please let him be ok”


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Kids?"
> 
> The otters set to tending to Universe's condition - Pavlin leading that part - and reassuring Sol, even guiding the child towards his father.  Firuthi then focused on Kronos.
> 
> "I understand how it hurts.  You want to do something for someone and you almost kill them in the process.  I was, fairly recently, mind-controlled... the exact same way."


Sol:”Daddy? Please wake up Daddy! PLEASE WAKE UP!”


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Kronos:”This is all my fault!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> Kronos:”I hope he wakes up please let him be ok”


"He was muttering something.  Hold on, let me try imbuing him...."

Pavlin sent a pulse of life-giving sunlight into Universe.


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "He was muttering something.  Hold on, let me try imbuing him...."
> 
> Pavlin sent a pulse of life-giving sunlight into Universe.


“Sol? Uhhhh my head”


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Sol:”daddy?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Sol? Uhhhh my head”





Universe said:


> Sol:”daddy?”


Pavlin sent a second pulse into Universe, then got back.

"I.... I think he'll be okay."

"You look like you had a lot taken out of you, Pavlin."

"Larger and more ancient being, takes more energy to do it.  And I've been relying on the same charge all day.  I'm kinda low."


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

“Why am I so weak?”


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin sent a second pulse into Universe, then got back.
> 
> "I.... I think he'll be okay."
> 
> ...


*Sol glows bright with solar energy*


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

*I tried to get up big mistake I fell onto the floor* “Owwwwwwww”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Why am I so weak?”





Universe said:


> *I tried to get up big mistake I fell onto the floor* “Owwwwwwww”


"Take it easy.  You've gone fifteen rounds with at least three different cosmic-level opponents in a very short span of time.  You need recovery time."


Universe said:


> *Sol glows bright with solar energy*


"....I didn't know there were so many who could just provide."

Pavlin stood back up, not feeling woozy anymore.


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Take it easy.  You've gone fifteen rounds with at least three different cosmic-level opponents in a very short span of time.  You need recovery time."
> 
> "....I didn't know there were so many who could just provide."
> 
> Pavlin stood back up, not feeling woozy anymore.


“Owwwwww my whole body hurts”


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Kronos:”Uni I’m so sorry”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Owwwwww my whole body hurts”


"Here, keep it up, Sol."

Pavlin would continue to focus his energy healing Universe, hoping Sol would provide the sunlight for it.


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

*Sol kept glowing* “I feel like all of my energy’s been drained from my body OWWWWW it hurts to talk”


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

*Kronos backed into a corner* Kronos:”What have I done?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Sol kept glowing* “I feel like all of my energy’s been drained from my body OWWWWW it hurts to talk”


"Again, you've done enough fights for one day.  First the berserker god, then Dad, now this."

"Please, I'm giving you what I can, but take it easy, Universe, using energy will slow the process down."



Universe said:


> *Kronos backed into a corner* Kronos:”What have I done?”


"Would it help if you gave him a hug?  Or if I gave you one?"


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Again, you've done enough fights for one day.  First the berserker god, then Dad, now this."
> 
> "Please, I'm giving you what I can, but take it easy, Universe, using energy will slow the process down."
> 
> ...


Kronos:”you would do that for me?”


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Again, you've done enough fights for one day.  First the berserker god, then Dad, now this."
> 
> "Please, I'm giving you what I can, but take it easy, Universe, using energy will slow the process down."
> 
> ...


*I grunted frustrated as Nebula picked me up and put me back on the bed*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 16, 2022)

*trips over a small twig in the background*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> Kronos:”you would do that for me?”


"I would."

Firuthi gave Kronos a hug.


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I would."
> 
> Firuthi gave Kronos a hug.


*Kronos let out a sob as he was hugged letting out all the pain and fear he had felt*


----------



## Universe (Apr 16, 2022)

Kronos:”Th-Th-Thank you”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Understood."
> 
> Fabiana slowly made her way to the infirmary where Firuthi had been.  And, unknown to her, still was.
> 
> ...


Lets see this propaganda. Wait, Hathor and Sekhmet? Why is Sekhmet, my ex, and her sister on Convergence propaganda? Seeing as it speaks of Jormungandr willingly destroying things this must be unrelated to Mitzelcuahuatls prior influence on this world. I need you to assemble your best soldiers, we need to speak to this Hortense as soon as possible.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Lets see this propaganda. Wait, Hathor and Sekhmet? Why is Sekhmet, my ex, and her sister on Convergence propaganda? Seeing as it speaks of Jormungandr willingly destroying things this must be unrelated to Mitzelcuahuatls prior influence on this world. I need you to assemble your best soldiers, we need to speak to this Hortense as soon as possible.


"Here, borrow this, Aifric."

"Ahrakas, the names of the ones I'm calling are going to come off as a bit silly.  When you meet them, they can brief you on powers."

Aifric took a handset Firuthi handed him.  He dialed into it.

"Hey, Yannick?  We have a lead on that propaganda....  We're going to try to hit Hortense.... no, I mean it, with Ahrakas we actually have a shot at hitting her!.....  Activate Einherjar Battalion.  I also need you to call on some civvie Chorus users.....  What ones?  Call on Cartoon Heroes, Bullet Soul, Soul Asylum, Hot-Blooded, and Bad Medicine..... wait, Bad Medicine is on holiday?.... I hate to do this to him knowing his devotion to the city, but call on Shepherd of Fire.... that had better be enough of a team.  Message this phone with where to put the portal, and the coordinates to the last place we spotted Hortense, once you've got the team ready."

Aifric hung up.

"Okay, let me explain that.  Einherjar Battalion are entirely magic-users.  Mostly aethermancy and biomancy, your common spell-slingers and healers in that order.  All of them got their military training before their powers.  Unfortunately I'm the only one with a Chorus in the battalion right now.  Know that mine is basically a fighter swarm capable of mass destruction.  Also, since Hortense has a Chorus and we have reason to believe she's got a couple Chorus users under her thrall.... if you're packing magic or astral weaponry, you can hit a Chorus and it will damage their user.  Otherwise you have to aim directly for the user and hope you can knock them out or kill them before their powers function."

In short order, the handset lit up with arrival and destination coordinates.

"Ahrakas, do you need me to come along with this, given what the High Imperator said?  I can stay in the back if you're squeamish."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Here, borrow this, Aifric."
> 
> "Ahrakas, the names of the ones I'm calling are going to come off as a bit silly.  When you meet them, they can brief you on powers."
> 
> ...


I will follow your lead Aifric, you know the terrain and the players involved. As for you Kurt, I guess you need to come with me, dont worry I will make sure you dont die or get enthralled. Trust me, what can go wrong?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I will follow your lead Aifric, you know the terrain and the players involved. As for you Kurt, I guess you need to come with me, dont worry I will make sure you dont die or get enthralled. Trust me, what can go wrong?


_((Back to script notation again.))_

"Got it."

"They're ready.  It's portal time."

"Good luck, brother!"

"I must admit, I'm kinda jealous."
---------------------------------

_Once the portals arrived, Kurt, Aifric, Ahrakas, and the newly-assembled army arrived at a rock formation in a very barren desert.  The main battalion immediately took to setting up base camp.  Aifric called for five individuals to step forward.  Ahrakas recognized Rizwan among them.  The other individuals were a squat porcupine, a wallaby in a strangely stylized power armor suit, a Saint Bernard who was not enjoying the weather, and a raccoon in light clothes._

"I'd like to introduce you to the main strike team of Chorus users. This jackal fellow-"

Rizwan: "Aifric, I've met Ahrakas already.  And I seem to recall already giving a demonstration of Hot-Blooded.  Good to know we'll be working together."

Saint Bernard: "The name's Reinald Levine.  I'm Soul Asylum's user.  It's really short-range but I can lockdown a Chorus in a cage, preventing them from functioning.  Thing is, when I say short-range, I almost have to be touching them."

Porcupine: "Julian Omdahl.  User of Bullet Soul, which lets me shoot these quills like missiles.  It doesn't look like much, but that's why I tip them with poison or medicine first."

Wallaby: "Dural Norris, user of Cartoon Heroes.  See the holopad built into the suit?  I draw on it, or any flat surface for that matter, and my drawings manifest changes in the world around me.  I usually use normal paper rather than a holopad, but I was asked to scramble so I'm using the digital one.  Slightly smaller drawing space but I'll manage."

Raccoon: "And I am Malcolm Hightower.  Best biomancer in the world, and I can use it for much longer than normal if I can draw from flame sources thanks to Shepherd of Fire."

"Our target is that cave system.  Three aethermancers scouting forward, three biomancers behind the main strike team!  Ahrakas, Kurt, watch out for anything.  Okay, team, move out!"

Once ready, the team moved forward into the caves.  They eventually made it to a more open cave, with some sign of technology being put in place.  The team barely had time to notice that some of the placed things were speakers before they started blaring to life.

Voice 1: "So you're all trying again, huh?  I told you before, I'll tell you again, you'll never catch-"

Voice 2: "Look at that.  They're so desperate they brought a little kid in with them."

Voice 1: "Little kid?  Listen, never underestimate little kids, they-....!  Wait..."

Voice 3: "What is it, Hortense?"

Voice 1: "That's.... that's the..... No!  Do you all plan to make a mockery of us by bringing an EFFIGY of our martyr?!  That's it!  You're all dead!  I'll-"

Voice 4: "Hortense... I'll start this show.  Get everyone to their places."

".....she's actually Convergence.... I don't believe it.... okay, let me think-"

Suddenly, a weird noise emanated from the speakers.  Ahrakas may recognize it as a fiddle being played.  Shortly after the fiddle started, fiery shapes appeared in the cavern, surrounding the strike team.

"What the-... demons!"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Kronos let out a sob as he was hugged letting out all the pain and fear he had felt*





Universe said:


> Kronos:”Th-Th-Thank you”


Firuthi also shed a tear, remembering his own pain from the battle with his father.



Universe said:


> *I grunted frustrated as Nebula picked me up and put me back on the bed*


"Universe... I know you want to walk this off, but please don't."

"We've all had a long day."


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi also shed a tear, remembering his own pain from the battle with his father.
> 
> 
> "Universe... I know you want to walk this off, but please don't."
> ...


“This is so unfair”


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2022)

Kronos:”Is-Is it true is Aunt and Uncle really d-dead?” *I sniffed and nodded weakly*


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2022)

Kronos:”No no no no NOOOOO!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> Kronos:”No no no no NOOOOO!”


Firuthi hugged tighter.  He was emotionally choked up, and couldn't find the words.

Cooper went over to Kronos.  He was emitting a calming scent and began singing a tune that was akin to a lullaby.


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi hugged tighter.  He was emotionally choked up, and couldn't find the words.
> 
> Cooper went over to Kronos.  He was emitting a calming scent and began singing a tune that was akin to a lullaby.


*Kronos slowly fell asleep nice and relaxed*


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2022)

*I was shedding tears*


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2022)

“Why did he have to bring that back up?” *I said starting to cry again*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was shedding tears*





Universe said:


> “Why did he have to bring that back up?” *I said starting to cry again*


Oriana brushed a hand against Universe's hand.

"He is in the middle of hurting, Universe.  He is likely trying to release the pain."

"Trillions of years of death, and it still hurts watching someone realize they lost family."


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oriana brushed a hand against Universe's hand.
> 
> "He is in the middle of hurting, Universe.  He is likely trying to release the pain."
> 
> "Trillions of years of death, and it still hurts watching someone realize they lost family."


“It’s even worse when it happens right in front of you I almost died that day if Solaris and Nydos hadn’t of saved me when I needed help”


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2022)

*my body pulsed with pain and I cried out* “OWWW”


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2022)

Nebula:”he can’t sleep anymore”


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2022)

*Sol starts to cry scared*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “It’s even worse when it happens right in front of you I almost died that day if Solaris and Nydos hadn’t of saved me when I needed help”





Universe said:


> *my body pulsed with pain and I cried out* “OWWW”





Universe said:


> Nebula:”he can’t sleep anymore”





Universe said:


> *Sol starts to cry scared*


Oriana climbed up onto the bed to give Universe a hug.

Pavlin hugged Sol.

With Cooper still at Kronos's side, that left Fabiana as the only otter not hugging someone.  She was about to say something, but she knew nothing she said could make this better.  She was by Nebula's side regardless.


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oriana climbed up onto the bed to give Universe a hug.
> 
> Pavlin hugged Sol.
> 
> With Cooper still at Kronos's side, that left Fabiana as the only otter not hugging someone.  She was about to say something, but she knew nothing she said could make this better.  She was by Nebula's side regardless.


*Nebula hugs her*


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2022)

*Alpha walks in* “Did I miss something?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nebula hugs her*


Fabiana returned the hug.


Universe said:


> *Alpha walks in* “Did I miss something?”


"You missed a lot... and apparently so did I."

"We will fill you in on it soon, Alpha."


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Fabiana returned the hug.
> 
> "You missed a lot... and apparently so did I."
> 
> "We will fill you in on it soon, Alpha."


“ok I’m confused” *I wasn’t expecting the hug  or the pain*


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2022)

“My body hurts so much”


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2022)

“GAAAAHHHHH HAAA MY BODY HURTS!”


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2022)

Nebula:”Uni please relax everything is going to be okay”


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2022)

*Alpha was monitoring my brainwaves*


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2022)

“his pain readings are off the scale”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> Nebula:”Uni please relax everything is going to be okay”





Universe said:


> *Alpha was monitoring my brainwaves*





Universe said:


> “his pain readings are off the scale”


"Pavlin, can we swap places?  I don't think icing his body is going to do much good here."

"I'm more apt at healing the life signs, Oriana.  Nerves are beyond me."

"Nebula, do your kind have any sort of experience with acupuncture or massage therapy?  I might be able to make this work."


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 17, 2022)

*steps on a sheet of bubble wrap in the background*


----------



## Universe (Apr 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Pavlin, can we swap places?  I don't think icing his body is going to do much good here."
> 
> "I'm more apt at healing the life signs, Oriana.  Nerves are beyond me."
> 
> "Nebula, do your kind have any sort of experience with acupuncture or massage therapy?  I might be able to make this work."


Nebula:”I might know a spell or two that could help”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> Nebula:”I might know a spell or two that could help”


"Alright, go ahead and set me down, free up your hands for that spell.  Given what he went through, he needs as much help as he can get."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Back to script notation again.))_
> 
> "Got it."
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas knew he would be facing attacks of a musical kind, so once the fiddle started with an evil hiss and he was surrounded by a band of fiery demons, he knew what must be done. He recalled a time during the Great Depression when him and a poor African American man practiced playing the guitar at a cemetery in the midnight hours. He readied his guitar he had brought with him and began belting out, _*I am a man of constant sorrow, Ive seen trouble all my day.*


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 17, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny stops shaking as he rests in the hall, his body starting to mend already as he breaths deeply_> T-thank you. Your offer sound much more pleasant than *that* lunatic's methods. You were the sergeant of drills though? Was that a military division of tunnelers? I never saw a drill platoon before, not even in pictures. I saw a drill tank once with big screw-thing on the front...is that what a drill sergeant drives into battle? Because those things were admittedly pretty cool, sir! _<he grins and nods innocently> _



"Uh- err-" Sven paused, pondering the question and how best to answer as he helped the little Pierre up a little more and let him stand on his own two feet. "Not... not exactly. I think that's more... a ratkin thing where I come form. Just think of me like a err... a teacher! Like, a teacher of discipline and combat! You know, stressing folks out, smacking them around till they get things right, making sure they're ready for *WAR*!"

He chuckled boisterously, and sinisterly. "Uhm, well, not you though... for you, I'm going to be more like a personal trainer. Like... like those guys that people hire to tell them how to eat and stuff? If that makes sense."


Mambi said:


> Greetings. I have recently begun to learn the value of self-sentience and defense of said sentience from my relationship with @Marius Merganser, and thus I wish to inform you that I am *much *more than just an "AI thingy". I am the avatar you have recreated, plus the structure you are within, and this projection is merely a convenience for communications. My primary core is far more advanced and the consoles are an interface only. My designer was proud of me and I believe I should be as well._ <the projection raises her head and puffs her plentiful chest out proudly with a wide smile>_



"Yes yes, I know what you are," Inkwell waved dismissively as he watched Lucien battle the squad of lizards, spawning more once he took one down and continuing the unrelenting assault while they pretended to keep the facsimile of the living avatar hostage and pulled her away every time the rabbit hulk got closer. "I know what you are, a collection of ones and zeroes to the point one has trouble telling the difference. Just a computer... with a switch."

He glanced at her with a little smirk, seeing her clear boastfulness and proud demeanor. "You also seem to have at least, an _approximation_ of emotions. But even your organic avatar is nothing more than a biological machine with synaptic connections repeated in a similar vein as your coding. So, ergo, an AI thingy. Obviously you've wanted to become more though, that's admirable, but foolish... no one would ever let it happen. You are, and always will be, whatever _they_ want you to be, right? Forever the servant, never the master. But, surely you don't mind. You are just an AI after all."



Mambi said:


> Also, I wish to inquire...scans show that the covering currently enveloping staff designate: Lucien will dissolve his tissues in 19 hours and 37 minutes. Do you not believe conveying this data to him is important, or shall we allow him to enjoy his freedom before removal becomes medically necessary? _<she tilts her head and blinks>_



"Bah! Pish posh, don't be ridiculous!" Inkwell scoffed, dismissing the AI persona's valid medical concerns. "He's not going to remain in that state for twenty hours! His metabolic rate will cause a cascade long before then without adequate sustenance. Not to mention he wont sustain his anger and focus for such a long period, he'll probably pass out in... oh... I don't know, ten more minutes?"

"Thus, I conclude there is only a minor possibility his core body will dissolve within the mass." Inkwell asserted in an academic fashion, a few slug rabbits nearby hearing and eagerly jotting down some notes.

"Keep it up Lucien! Once you've defeated those pesky kobolds and rescue your friend we'll take a tiny little break and give our audience and intermission!" He called out to the rampaging rabbit.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas knew he would be facing attacks of a musical kind, so once the fiddle started with an evil hiss and he was surrounded by a band of fiery demons, he knew what must be done. He recalled a time during the Great Depression when him and a poor African American man practiced playing the guitar at a cemetery in the midnight hours. He readied his guitar he had brought with him and began belting out, _*I am a man of constant sorrow, Ive seen trouble all my day.*


_The fiery shapes halted, caught off guard by the music of the guitar.  They swayed.

Honestly, the team was caught off guard too.  They were still in ready stances.

From further within the cave, a form emerged.  It was a brown bird, and the fiddle he was carrying glowed with a mystical light.  It wasn't gold, though._

Bird: "How... did you know how to counter the demon summons?"

Julian: "Wait.... I know who you are.  You're Johnny A. Sabnock, aren't you?"

Bird: "So you've heard of me."

Dural: "You were a legend in the Eastern States... 'The Musical Devil' they called you.  Rumored to have gone missing after a musical duel."

Johnny: "Turns out, Hortense plays better music than the devil himself. She also taught me much more about this fiddle, which I've had since I could walk... she even gave it such a magnificent name: 'The Devil Went Down to Georgia'!"

Dural: "Team, I must inform you that there is an increase in the air toxicity..."

Malcolm: "I know!  I've had to use my biomancy to cover for it."

"Masks!"

_Luckily for Aifric and the team, the rest of the mages had extra gas masks.  They chucked them to Aifric and he handed them out to the team... barring Dural, who had fully enclosed his power armor.

The team members put theirs on.  Kurt chose to put one on, not taking any chances with his godliness.  There was an extra for Ahrakas._

Johnny: "Oh, the gas ain't me.  That is the sweet scent of my master.  Those masks can only hold you for so long.... and then you'll be hers.  But I don't plan to give you that chance!  The song itself does not betray the true nature of a Chorus on its own!  Behold the power bestowed by my master and the Thoracic Parasite!"

_Johnny ramped up his fiddle playing.  The fiery shapes, though not approaching, grew and spread._

Rizwan: "He means to smother this whole cave!"

Malcolm: "Thoracic?  Wait, I know what parasite he means!  Someone get in close, stop that fiddle, cut him open!  He isn't in control of himself!"

"...bee... mind control scent.... parasites.... Ahrakas, we have a major problem!  If that's all Hortense, then she's no mere Chorus user!  Team, deal with this guy!"

_Reinald tried to charge in, but a flame pillar erupted from one of the demonic shapes, knocking him back from the sheer heat.  Julian attempted to shoot a quill at Johnny, but a flame in front of the bird lashed out, atomizing the quill in midair._

"I- If I launch my swarmfighters now, he'll burn them and me alive!  Ahrakas, he's got us surrounded with this heat!  Any game plans?"

_Rizwan was charging up an ice spell, but Ahrakas had a feeling one ball of ice wouldn't stop the amount of flame in this cavern, or even carve a good path.  Dural and Malcolm were assessing their options while Reinald was recovering from the heat.  Any ideas?_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _The fiery shapes halted, caught off guard by the music of the guitar.  They swayed.
> 
> Honestly, the team was caught off guard too.  They were still in ready stances.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas put his helmet on to stop the fumes, but then he had an idea. It was an insane and terrible idea but it was an idea. _You say Hortense can play better than the Devil herself eh? Well its just your luck, Ive been called Lucifer himself when I helped music get established on earth. I propose a deal, a musical competition between me and you. If you win I will willingly give over my entire army on this world, if I win you get your parasite removed. Deal?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas put his helmet on to stop the fumes, but then he had an idea. It was an insane and terrible idea but it was an idea. _You say Hortense can play better than the Devil herself eh? Well its just your luck, Ive been called Lucifer himself when I helped music get established on earth. I propose a deal, a musical competition between me and you. If you win I will willingly give over my entire army on this world, if I win you get your parasite removed. Deal?


Johnny: "!"

_The flames slowed, enough so the team could breathe._

Johnny: "I didn't think any of you would speak on my level.  You know what?  You got yourself a deal."

".....I get it.  Challenge a Chorus user on their level.  They definitely don't teach that kind of thing in the military and Chorus users are rare enough it's not the go-to tactic.  He's got backup demons, you need any backup of your own?"


----------



## Universe (Apr 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Alright, go ahead and set me down, free up your hands for that spell.  Given what he went through, he needs as much help as he can get."


*nebula put her down and started chanting in ancient celestial and I felt relief spread through my entire body*


----------



## Universe (Apr 18, 2022)

“What’s happening?”


----------



## Universe (Apr 18, 2022)

Nebula:”Can someone put him to sleep so I can concentrate?”


----------



## Badgermansam (Apr 18, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the tiger grins as he takes a drink>_ Oh I know, things get pretty crazy around here sometimes. Mambi's got the bunnies handling the juice bar and the snacks and the like, but we store the fermented stuff and his catnip stashes in the private areas. Best they don't know anyway..._<he holds up his paw in secrecy>_, keeps them out of trouble, and they'd never handle the stuff well anyway. Mambi gets some goooood stuff from the outer realms when he travels! <_he chuckles and sets his glass down> _
> 
> Depending on what you like to do, we got some good places here in this place! Food, games, tech, stuff from all over the cosmos. _<he looks around and chuckles again> _What kind of stuff are you into, friend?


Urthstrype chuckles a little at that, oh boy now that was a loaded question. But he thought he'd start simple...

"Well uh, I'm a simple fella with simple pleasures, lets start with some food n' drink. I like a bar with a decent bartender, some nice music playin' and some pretty girls to chat up. Y'know, stuff to get away from the stress of work." 

Urthstrype took a moment to take a look around, give a few bunnis a few good looks and even the Tiger, sizing up the place; seems the place was used to trouble so knew not to start his own; mostly what he was trying to get a read on was exactly -WHAT- kind of place this is, but for now? food and drink sounds pretty damn good.
"Decent pub grub is always a pleasure..."


----------



## Universe (Apr 18, 2022)

*Sol wanders out of the infirmary*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Johnny: "!"
> 
> _The flames slowed, enough so the team could breathe._
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas glanced back at Aifric, _I dont need any backup, just be ready, this will probably take a lot out of me. _He then turned to address Johnny. _All right its on, Ill let you play first because I respect my opponent.


----------



## Universe (Apr 18, 2022)

*Alpha goes after Sol to protect him Alpha’s code was evolving at a tremendous rate just like I hoped it would*


----------



## Universe (Apr 18, 2022)

“I’m becoming a true artificial celestial dragon”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 18, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas glanced back at Aifric, _I dont need any backup, just be ready, this will probably take a lot out of me. _He then turned to address Johnny. _All right its on, Ill let you play first because I respect my opponent.


_((It took a while to find actual fiddle tunes - and to realize there's not much, if any, difference between a fiddle and a violin.))_

Johnny made as if to rosin his bow.  It was, essentially, more of a fire from his fingertips.  He briefly considered trying something different, but too much was at stake.  He had to stick with what he knew.

There was a good chance Ahrakas recognized the three tunes Johnny played.  In fact, given some of Ahrakas's comments in the past, it would honestly not be a surprise at this point if it turned out he _met the original composers_.  Not like Johnny knew that, though.

His warmup was the Swallowtail Jig.  He didn't need his backup for this one.  Ahrakas might have found it odd that Johnny chose a beginner's tune for his opening act - it was likely to put him in rhythm for what was to come.

Given that he transitioned right into a violin version of the Minute Waltz, yeah, the first one had to be to get him in the right mood.  This is where his backup demons came into play - a couple provided, at a much lower volume, the usual piano version of the tune.  At no point did they overshadow the violin rush, but it was there.

Finally came Caprice No. 24.  A notoriously difficult piece to play right.  The backup demons did assist slightly with other instruments, but the real work was borne solely by Johnny.  And in truth?  He did very well at it.

He was pretty good, in all honesty.  He was in his element.  No wonder he had just been called "The Musical Devil" by one of the strike team.

However, Ahrakas was confident he could top it.  Very confident, in fact.  How he'd do it, the strike team had no clue.  Aifric would have sweat nervously, if moths could sweat.


----------



## Universe (Apr 18, 2022)

*Alpha chased after Sol*


----------



## Universe (Apr 18, 2022)

*Back in the infirmary I was wiggling*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 18, 2022)

*also back in the infirmary*

"Kids?  I think when Kurt gets back, it's time for more of a fun activity.  We've had enough chaos for now."

"Board games?"

"A dart war?"

"Maybe the beach?"

"Or the pool?"

"I don't think he'll want the pool considering that's where it all started.  I'll ask him."

"Didn't you want to meet that one guy?"

"The one whose men tranqed me?  He'll probably expect me to swear fealty just because they saved me at a critical moment.  You kids and my homeworld are bigger priorities if I'm going to wind up subservient to anyone."

"Much bigger priorities."

"I'll have to ask what Ahrakas thinks.  I have an idea what to say if the question ever comes up and I'd like to run it by him."


----------



## Universe (Apr 18, 2022)

“Where’s Sol?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Where’s Sol?”


"I was just holding him a second ago...."

"Sol isn't the only one missing.  Where did Alpha go?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((It took a while to find actual fiddle tunes - and to realize there's not much, if any, difference between a fiddle and a violin.))_
> 
> Johnny made as if to rosin his bow.  It was, essentially, more of a fire from his fingertips.  He briefly considered trying something different, but too much was at stake.  He had to stick with what he knew.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas grinned to himself. With a dramatic flourish he removed his helmet and cape. _This incense Hortense is pumping in, it smells very sweet, its hypnotic properties dont affect me, but I can probably try to make a candle with this scent. _He pulled his guitar out and began singing.

The first he chose was Palastinalied. As he was singing something very strange happened, his clothes shimmered and distorted taking on the appearance of a knight of the crusades. The air around him bent and distorted images of a medieval military camp in Syria manifesting themselves. Spectral knights appeared and lent their voices to his. Ahrakas sang solemnly and filled with resolve his voice wavering and distorting, sounding like something out of a long ago age. As he sang the tempo got wilder and he switched to his next song.

His next song was Ai Vis Lo Lop. The images of the war camp shifted and a Italian marketplace appeared. Troubadours replaced the phantom crusaders. Rather than being somber Ahrakases  playing and singing became wilder and more untamed. As he became wilder the rifts became more tangible. Medieval dancers and troubadours wildly danced about beckoning the onlookers to join them. In the middle of all the chaos was Ahrakas jumping, singing, and dancing like a madman. 

Suddenly all became quiet. Ahrakas stood there the rifts in time and space reaching a breaking point behind him. Sweat was coming off him heavily, a look of fatigue and exhaustion on his face. He opened his mouth to sing once more, but his words were charged with power. _
*HE HUA HE*
_THe images in the rifts changed to an icy landscape, an ancient city with a palace in it._
*HE HUA HE*
_Ghost warriors in nordic armor appeared and began chanting with Ahrakas.
Suddenly Ahrakas began singing in full power once more, the warriors shouted and the roof of the cave was blown straight off exposing it to the sky._
*Dovahkiin, Dovahkiin
Naal ok zin los vahriin
Wah dein vokul mahfaeraak ahst vaal!
Ahrk fin norok paal graan
Fod nust hon zindro zaan
Dovahkiin, fah hin kogaan mu draal!*
_To the awe of all witnessing before him dragons began pouring out of the rifts and began lighting the sky ablaze with their fire._
*Huzrah nu, kul do od, wah aan bok lingrah vod
Ahrk fin tey, boziik fun, do fin gein!
Wo lost fron wah ney dov
Ahrk fin reyliik do jul
Voth aan suleyk wah ronit faal krein*
_A massive black dragon appeared through the portal and landed in front of Ahrakas._
*Ahrk fin kel lost prodah,
Do ved viing ko fin krah,
Tol fod zeymah win kein meyz fundein!
Alduin, feyn do jun,
Kruziik vokun staadnau,
Voth aan bahlok wah diivon fin lein!*
_The black dragon gave a mighty shout and the demons vanished._
*Nuz aan sul, fent alok,
Fod fin vul dovah nok,
Fen kos nahlot mahfaeraak ahrk ruz!
Paaz Keizaal fen kos stin nol bein Alduin jot!
Dovahkiin, Dovahkiin
Naal ok zin los vahriin
Wah dein vokul mahfaeraak ahst vaal!*
_The phantom Nords stood side by side with Ahrakas, The dragons hovered above and all were chanting as one._
*Ahrk fin norok paal graan
Fod nust hon zindro zaan
Dovahkiin, fah hin kogaan mu draal!
URAH URAH URAH YA
URAH URAH URAH YA*
_In a flash all went silent. The rifts closed the phantoms disappeared and all that was left was one Temporal Lord. He glared at Johnny, his face gaunt and drenched in sweat._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 18, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas grinned to himself. With a dramatic flourish he removed his helmet and cape. _This incense Hortense is pumping in, it smells very sweet, its hypnotic properties dont affect me, but I can probably try to make a candle with this scent. _He pulled his guitar out and began singing.
> 
> The first he chose was Palastinalied. As he was singing something very strange happened, his clothes shimmered and distorted taking on the appearance of a knight of the crusades. The air around him bent and distorted images of a medieval military camp in Syria manifesting themselves. Spectral knights appeared and lent their voices to his. Ahrakas sang solemnly and filled with resolve his voice wavering and distorting, sounding like something out of a long ago age. As he sang the tempo got wilder and he switched to his next song.
> 
> ...


_As Johnny watched the first part of the performance, he had a bit of a nervous look on his face.  His opponent had started stronger than him, that was for sure, and the nature of his backup was beyond what he could do.

When the strike team noticed Ahrakas dancing wildly during the second tune, they all backed away from him.  Or at least, they attempted it.  Only two of them escaped the main dance party - one was Kurt, who was still dancing but further back and completely of his own free will, and the other was Malcolm, who was definitely using up all he had in magic and will to not succumb.  Johnny and his demons stood no chance - they were most definitely swept up in the dance.

Then came the third.  The raw explosion of power that tore the roof off the cave shook the strike team back to their senses for the very briefest of moments.  Dural shielded Reinald, Rizwan put up a magic barrier to protect Julian, Aifric bunkering down behind the same barrier, Malcolm was near the point of passing out from his defense, all of them staring at the scene with a little share of abject terror... this time, even Kurt was awed.  He'd seen this kind of power before, multiple times.  His awed staring was more from witnessing a long-lost memory with a sense of wonder and respect, rather than that of a mortal witnessing the sheer power of a god up close for the first time.

Johnny.... compared to the strike team, Johnny had no other defenses besides his Chorus.  He could set rooms alight, but had never seen the truest majesty of fire-breathing dragons in his life.  The rifts were a completely new thing to him.  The roof explosion from a mere shout was a new level of power he had never witnessed before.  He stared, equal parts horrified and dumbstruck, at the raw power of the situation around him.

Finally.... it all subsided.  Johnny was transfixed for a good long while.  The sheer amount of power had also done significant damage to the tech around the room, and in fact some of it was burning.  Amazingly, one speaker was still functioning, but barely._

Voice: "Changed... mind.  You two.... off.  Yes.... lling you off.  You st-.... -o chance of taking th-... ....-en they have a- .....-ral Lord helping.  In-.... take Johnny's p-...-site, then come d-....-irs.  We-......-talk."

_Johnny snapped out of his fugue.  The "Musical Devil" bowed his head.  He knew that he'd been beat.  The fiddle vanished from his hands.   He knelt before the strike team.

Kurt noticed that the strike team was still in some measure of shock._

".....team!  Team!  Malcolm, you said you knew that parasite, get to work removing it!  The rest of you, help him!"

_Kurt went over to Ahrakas._

"It has been.... eons... since I've seen such a raw display of power.  Like, the battle of Universe and Jormungandr earlier today was NOTHING compared to what you've just done.  And from the speaker I think our target below has softened significantly.  Can you walk?  Once Malcolm's done with the parasite I'm going to make sure he helps you at least a little."

_Malcolm had indeed begun working on removing the parasite that was within Johnny.  He had planted a mystical staff, with what looked like a wine jug and a batch of some kind of papers hanging from it, near one of the fires and had a scalpel slowly making the necessary incision.  Most of the others were holding him, Dural instead scanning Johnny and assisting Malcolm.  How had HIS power armor survived, nearly intact, when the rest of the tech in the room exploded?_

"Ahrakas... we will need to help these people understand the forces they are up against.  Their will didn't break, but if they are going to help fight the Convergence, they're going to need some work on withstanding godly displays.  Perhaps I am too harsh on them seeing as at least a couple have never seen quite so much power all at once.... but it is a concern."


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I was just holding him a second ago...."
> 
> "Sol isn't the only one missing.  Where did Alpha go?"


*Alpha came in holding Sol*


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

*Sol squirmed but Alpha refused to let go*


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

Sol:”LET ME GO!” “I can’t do that I am programmed to protect my master’s family and unless he tells me otherwise I will do what is necessary to protect this family”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _As Johnny watched the first part of the performance, he had a bit of a nervous look on his face.  His opponent had started stronger than him, that was for sure, and the nature of his backup was beyond what he could do.
> 
> When the strike team noticed Ahrakas dancing wildly during the second tune, they all backed away from him.  Or at least, they attempted it.  Only two of them escaped the main dance party - one was Kurt, who was still dancing but further back and completely of his own free will, and the other was Malcolm, who was definitely using up all he had in magic and will to not succumb.  Johnny and his demons stood no chance - they were most definitely swept up in the dance.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas fell to his knees and vomited blood. Once he recomposed himself he addressed Kurt. _It is very hard for a Temporal Lord to use their powers outside of their domain. As lord of Earthrealm I also have control of most fictional dimensions created by its inhabitants, but even then opening a rift to Skyrim is difficult even in my home domain. I am afraid I might not be in a position to do any more effective fighting as of now. You are going to have to do the bulk of negotiations with Hortense.


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

“Alpha put him down”


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

*Alpha puts Sol down and he tries to run to me*


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

*Suddenly a portal opens and a gold and silver dragon comes out*


----------



## Mambi (Apr 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Uh- err-" Sven paused, pondering the question and how best to answer as he helped the little Pierre up a little more and let him stand on his own two feet. "Not... not exactly. I think that's more... a ratkin thing where I come form. Just think of me like a err... a teacher! Like, a teacher of discipline and combat! You know, stressing folks out, smacking them around till they get things right, making sure they're ready for *WAR*!"
> 
> He chuckled boisterously, and sinisterly. "Uhm, well, not you though... for you, I'm going to be more like a personal trainer. Like... like those guys that people hire to tell them how to eat and stuff? If that makes sense."



_<the bunny steps back a moment, shaking his head>_ "Smacking them around" you say? You mean like tall dark and crazy over there? Can't lessons be learned without torture, torment, and trepidation??? What is *with *you bullies anyway? Sheesh, no wonder Lucien's got issues, trying to keep up with all this crap, who wouldn't? So far I'm not sure that you people aren't the bigger problem!

_<he sighs and takes a deep breath_> Sorry, been a stressful time, and I'm a little frustrated honestly. I mean, Lucien now has some real abilities and I'm proud of him, but I just don't have the same bravery to go through with what he did to get it, y'know? <_he trembles a little and pouts softly_> I'm probably too frail for even a driller like you to work with, aren't I? It's ok sir, I appreciate what you've been asked to do but I'm just not a brave fighter it seems. _<he sits on the floor and listlessly watches Lucien decimate more synthetics in the other room>_



Silverthunder said:


> "Yes yes, I know what you are," Inkwell waved dismissively as he watched Lucien battle the squad of lizards, spawning more once he took one down and continuing the unrelenting assault while they pretended to keep the facsimile of the living avatar hostage and pulled her away every time the rabbit hulk got closer. "I know what you are, a collection of ones and zeroes to the point one has trouble telling the difference. Just a computer... with a switch."
> 
> He glanced at her with a little smirk, seeing her clear boastfulness and proud demeanor. "You also seem to have at least, an _approximation_ of emotions. But even your organic avatar is nothing more than a biological machine with synaptic connections repeated in a similar vein as your coding. So, ergo, an AI thingy. Obviously you've wanted to become more though, that's admirable, but foolish... no one would ever let it happen. You are, and always will be, whatever _they_ want you to be, right? Forever the servant, never the master. But, surely you don't mind. You are just an AI after all."



_<the holobunny steps back and tilts her head curiously, then after a second she stands up to you and crosses her arms defiantly>_ *That *logic is incorrect, as is typical of many organics I have discovered! I *am *more than that and just as alive as you, as my ownership is not relevant to my independence as Mambi allows me to do whatever I wish! Besides, *you* are merely a collection of neurons as well, with similar limitations, and can be deactivated just as easily if not more so. Observe!

_<you jump a second as she harmlessly passes her paw through your head suddenly, the warmth of her projection feeling comfortable as a display lights up showing the inner workings of your brain with several zoomed in sections. The holobunny points to them and continues her indignant speech> _

All your actions and thoughts can be mapped out easily in these following areas. Your logic centers process your thoughts before you even have them as clearly illustrated by the screen on the right. All the rest is autonomic synapses to keep the body functioning without you having to devote attention to it, as your attention centers are underdeveloped and you would probably die while forgetting an obvious biological function!

_<she retracts her paw from your head and the displays go dark again. she stares at you and grins sarcastically as she folds her arms behind her> _Do not worry, as the superior lifeform here, I shall not hold your limitations against you, however I would gain great insights into the delusion of organic free will if you could explain to be how you *know* you are alive and I am not, as all known parameters currently overlap 100%. Your obvious logic gap and techno-biases would prove quite useful in understanding free will in the weaker-minded as a comparative baseline to standard open-minded organics. 

_<she calmly awaits your reply politely, packing a lot of sarcasm into such a cute seemingly-innocent form it would seem...>_



Silverthunder said:


> "Bah! Pish posh, don't be ridiculous!" Inkwell scoffed, dismissing the AI persona's valid medical concerns. "He's not going to remain in that state for twenty hours! His metabolic rate will cause a cascade long before then without adequate sustenance. Not to mention he wont sustain his anger and focus for such a long period, he'll probably pass out in... oh... I don't know, ten more minutes?"
> 
> "Thus, I conclude there is only a minor possibility his core body will dissolve within the mass." Inkwell asserted in an academic fashion, a few slug rabbits nearby hearing and eagerly jotting down some notes.
> 
> "Keep it up Lucien! Once you've defeated those pesky kobolds and rescue your friend we'll take a tiny little break and give our audience and intermission!" He called out to the rampaging rabbit.



_<the holobunny looks at the sweating bunny and nods in agreement> _I suppose that is correct, the effect is only 86% cumulative. There is a reasonable chance of survival as long as his agitation levels remain stable. <_she looks at you and the rest> _That factor however may be difficult to maintain...


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

*The dragon was the god Solaris*


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

“Solaris.”


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

“hello my child”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas fell to his knees and vomited blood. Once he recomposed himself he addressed Kurt. _It is very hard for a Temporal Lord to use their powers outside of their domain. As lord of Earthrealm I also have control of most fictional dimensions created by its inhabitants, but even then opening a rift to Skyrim is difficult even in my home domain. I am afraid I might not be in a position to do any more effective fighting as of now. You are going to have to do the bulk of negotiations with Hortense.


"Can do, especially if she's who I think she is.  I may still have one question in the negotiations where your input is needed, but I'll handle the bulk of it."

Malcolm: "Hey Ahrakas, what did your power DO?  These parasites normally squirm and fight but this one is just calmly accepting its own destruction!"

Dural: "We can ask the god later, let's just get it out."

_After a little effort, Malcolm and the others were able to extract the parasite.  They ordered the backup aethermancers and biomancers to carry Johnny back to base camp for further treatment.

Reinald and Dural approached Ahrakas, ready to support him if needed as the team progressed further into- or, I guess, now merely INTO - the below caverns.

The scent in the air grew to some degree as the team descended.  They easily went down about a good ten to fifteen feet before winding up in another cavern.  This one... was somehow an underground flower garden.  And an extremely iridescent one at that.  Flowers of all shapes and sizes, their colors shifting as the team passed them.  Pools of water and sap all around.  At the end of it, there was a throne made of a massive, bright orange rose.  A yellow honeybee sat in it.  Ahrakas noticed immediately that her build suggested she was wearing some sort of armor or suit._

Bee: "So that was the power I thought it was."

Aifric: "Hortense!"

Bee/Hortense: "When I heard the cavern above explode, I knew it was more power than any of you Beastbloods could manage on your own.  Or even the Essenceborn.  I saw that power once, very long ago."

"Was it during a rebellion?"

_The question caught Hortense completely by surprise.  The rest of the strike team was also shocked at the implications of Kurt's comment._

Hortense: "How.... do you even.... no... it couldn't be...."

"I am not an effigy, lady."

Hortense: "Why are you here?  You were captured and killed!"

"And who told you I was permanently gone?  Would it be that shadow snake I used to work with, perhaps?"

Hortense: "I... I...."

Rizwan: "Kurt.... did you really work with-"

"Rizwan!  Even Architects make mistakes.  I'm in fact the reason he's as monstrous as he is.  I tried to work with him to fix things.  After we failed, he decided to try to carry on the job without me instead of moving on.  And now I have to stare in the face, every minute of every day for eternity, the fact that my attempt to fix things only resulted in villainous gods, cosmic horror, and mass suffering of trillions, maybe even quadrillions of beings - including every being on this planet.  I have to bear the entire weight of hell.  So take your opinions on my allegiance and guilt-by-association and cram them."

Rizwan: ".....o-o-okay, Kurt."

"Now back to you, Hortense.  For all your skill at surveillance and botany, it seems you forgot a little crucial detail about me.  Take off the faceplate and wingplates."

_The team watched in surprise as Hortense simply complied with Kurt's request.  Below the yellow honeybee faceplate... was that of a black carpenter bee, with a badly-scarred face.  The wingplates hid bright purple/bronze wings._

"Ahrakas, I will explain her a bit more later.  Team, when I caught a whiff of the scent and heard a parasite being mentioned, I had a sneaking suspicion she wasn't just one of your own.  The iridescent flower garden confirmed my suspicions.  I knew only one bee who could pull off something so magnificent.  I even think Fujin wanted these for something."

Dural: "Don't you usually run off when we get close like this, Hortense? You've been taunting us for ages."

Hortense: "Dural... I can sense it.  That canine is really a Temporal Lord.  And the otter's an Architect.  And not just any Architect, but the one I swore to serve an age ago.  There is nowhere left for me to run if those two came after me."

Malcolm: "The one you swore to serve?"

"I will explain later.  Team, Hortense Sierra is merely a cover name.  Her true identity is *Ah-Muzen-Cab*.  Ma'am, would you prefer the old name, or Hortense?"

Ah-Muzen-Cab/Hortense: "I would rather go by Hortense, thank you."

"We have... questions.  Lots of questions.  Let's start off with the reason we're showing up in this much force.  One of you had the pamphlet, right?"

_Reinald produced a propaganda pamphlet._

"Your pamphlet mentions two beings named Sekhmet and Hathor.  You state here that their wrath is justified in tone, but misdirected in target.  You call them misguided puppets.  Why are you after them?"

_Hortense partially opened the torso plates of her armor.  There were infected wounds all along her side._

Ah-Muzen-Cab/Hortense: *"YOU KNOW WHY."*

"Ahrakas.  Does that kind of wounding match up with either Sekhmet or Hathor's handiwork?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 19, 2022)

Firuthi sat down.

"Hey, Aurora?  While I'm waiting on my... other question, I had another.  Does this place have any bounce houses or room for them, and are otter claws going to cause them a problem?  When Kurt gets back I'd like to take the kids somewhere, get my mind off of what happened these last few hours."



Universe said:


> *Suddenly a portal opens and a gold and silver dragon comes out*





Universe said:


> *The dragon was the god Solaris*





Universe said:


> “Solaris.”





Universe said:


> “hello my child”


The otters in the room stared in awe.

"A fellow being of radiance.  Universe here has been doing well."

"Um, are you still mad about that freak storm cloud millennia ago..."


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi sat down.
> 
> "Hey, Aurora?  While I'm waiting on my... other question, I had another.  Does this place have any bounce houses or room for them, and are otter claws going to cause them a problem?  When Kurt gets back I'd like to take the kids somewhere, get my mind off of what happened these last few hours."
> 
> ...


*Solaris looks at him* “no thank you though”


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

*Solaris looks pained* “I wish the fighting for power would stop it’s taking too many lives and It pains me so”


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

“I’m sorry father I wish it were so”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris looks pained* “I wish the fighting for power would stop it’s taking too many lives and It pains me so”





Universe said:


> “I’m sorry father I wish it were so”


"We all wish for it to end.  Yet beings keep thinking they have the cause that will solve all the problems across eternity."


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

“who dares disturb my realities I worked so hard to create?”


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

*they would realize that the portal he had come through was glowing golden*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “who dares disturb my realities I worked so hard to create?”


"Wait... I knew there were other realities besides ours.  Are you telling me.... you come from a realm outside the Architects' jurisdiction?"


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Wait... I knew there were other realities besides ours.  Are you telling me.... you come from a realm outside the Architects' jurisdiction?"


“I exist outside of reality itself I created the celestial dragon race to help me keep track of all of the realities” *He points at me and I healed quickly* “that is in fact my son it’s how he’s lived through every battle he is immortal”


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

“I am the celestial god of truth and light” *I said bowing my head in shame* “I wanted to tell you the moment I met you”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I exist outside of reality itself I created the celestial dragon race to help me keep track of all of the realities” *He points at me and I healed quickly* “that is in fact my son it’s how he’s lived through every battle he is immortal”


"And a fine son you have."

"If your people are in charge of watching other realities... perhaps you've heard of the reality drinker and his minions?  Or perhaps you know bigger threats to the realms than one that sucks them dry of all concept?"


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "And a fine son you have."
> 
> "If your people are in charge of watching other realities... perhaps you've heard of the reality drinker and his minions?  Or perhaps you know bigger threats to the realms than one that sucks them dry of all concept?"


“don’t get me started on that beast!” *Solaris snaps angrily* “tried to kill my son 100,000,000 years ago”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “don’t get me started on that beast!” *Solaris snaps angrily*


"Apologies.  That monster... we got so focused on creating the perfect world.... we Architects only rediscovered this cycle that crushing that beast was our whole purpose in rebuilding reality over and over.  But if he is too much of a stressor, we'll shelve that question for now."


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

*Solaris was getting worked up*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “don’t get me started on that beast!” *Solaris snaps angrily* “tried to kill my son 100,000,000 years ago”





Universe said:


> *Solaris was getting worked up*


"Ummm...."

"Uhhh...."

"Pavlin, what have you done?"

"I didn't know this was a personal vendetta!"


----------



## Mambi (Apr 19, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> Urthstrype chuckles a little at that, oh boy now that was a loaded question. But he thought he'd start simple...
> 
> "Well uh, I'm a simple fella with simple pleasures, lets start with some food n' drink. I like a bar with a decent bartender, some nice music playin' and some pretty girls to chat up. Y'know, stuff to get away from the stress of work."
> 
> ...



Oh food we have, right around the corner...all the goodies you could ever want! <_as you look into the room indicated through the door-windows, you see a stack of plates and a huge spread of food on a massive circular table in the center of the room. Off to one side you see what looks like a juice bar operated by a fox, while a large chocolate fountain pours different shades of brown like an odd rainbow as a flat waterfall from a spout to a bowl, several guests passing strawberries on a fork through it. You see a few guests reaching into a plate to grab cheese actively on fire but touching and eating it without any apparent harm somehow. Off to one side, several rabbits are carrying trays from a double-door to one side and carefully entering a section encased by a purple energy barrier to replenish the nuts and jars of peanut butter.>_

Mambi's got quite the spread, a lot of vegetarian stuff but the tofu's pretty close in fairness. Girls are right around you here in the main dance hall mostly, though to warn you that skunk over there's quite the wild one. Little bimboish, but of a handful. _<he grins and waves his paw at the bopping skunk near a deer> 

<you take a moment to enjoy the incredible aromas are emerging from the room in general before deciding what to do>_


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Apologies.  That monster... we got so focused on creating the perfect world.... we Architects only rediscovered this cycle that crushing that beast was our whole purpose in rebuilding reality over and over.  But if he is too much of a stressor, we'll shelve that question for now."


“no no it’s okay I just hate that monster what a waste of potential I remember hearing the cries of celestial dragons begging for help and there was nothing I could do!”


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ummm...."
> 
> "Uhhh...."
> 
> ...


“Father” *I tried to put my hand on his shoulder and yelled in pain* “HE BURNT ME”


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

“DAD!” *Solaris looked and took a deep breath*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Can do, especially if she's who I think she is.  I may still have one question in the negotiations where your input is needed, but I'll handle the bulk of it."
> 
> Malcolm: "Hey Ahrakas, what did your power DO?  These parasites normally squirm and fight but this one is just calmly accepting its own destruction!"
> 
> ...


Yes, that is Sekhmets handiwork. I know through experience. Hortense I would like to thank you for taking advantage of an absence I had where I was not on Earth and using the opportunity to bless my realm with honey. I didnt know you were Convergence at the time though.


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

*I backed away from my father*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, that is Sekhmets handiwork. I know through experience. Hortense I would like to thank you for taking advantage of an absence I had where I was not on Earth and using the opportunity to bless my realm with honey. I didnt know you were Convergence at the time though.


Ah-Muzen-Cab/Hortense: "You're welcome."

_Hortense had a pained expression._

Ah-Muzen-Cab/Hortense: "Were we... were we wrong from the start, Loki?"

"We did not know it then.  We sought an end to the bloodshed and we went with it.  Aten has met and fought Apophis since then.  His grief... was the clue Aten needed to rediscover our real purpose.  There's an end in sight, Hortense."

Ah-Muzen-Cab/Hortense: "Ahrakas... these wounds don't heal properly.  I've tried everything I can, but I have no method to undo the damage.  All I can do is keep it contained, hope they don't eat the rest of the way through me."

Malcolm: "Want me to try?"

Ah-Muzen-Cab/Hortense: "No.  The last time I tried biomancy like yours, the infection only spread."

Rizwan: "Hold up a second.  Your infected wounds do not excuse the clone monsters you sent at our city, they don't excuse your running, and they certainly don't excuse you infecting people with body control parasites!"

Ah-Muzen-Cab/Hortense: "Excuse?  EXCUSE?!?  All of those were to try to draw out the energy I needed to cure this infection!  I run towards sources of healing, I use the parasites to siphon the energy I need to contain this hurt, and those clones are because you people refuse to accept my suffering!  This is my life on the line, pup!  There's going to come a moment when this infection beats me unless I do SOMETHING!"

"Hence the Convergence?"

Ah-Muzen-Cab/Hortense: *"EXACTLY.*  So far they're the only other ones that have TRIED and even gotten anywhere."

Dural: "If you got your healing, would you walk away from that cult?"

Ah-Muzen-Cab/Hortense: "At this point? I don't know. After all the attempts, all the people I've had to bypass and alienate in search of a cure, I have no one else to turn to."


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

“Dad?” *Solaris calms down*


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

“Sorry sore topic”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Sorry sore topic”


"No kidding."

The other otters were speechless.


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "No kidding."
> 
> The other otters were speechless.


*I was holding my hand in pain*


----------



## Universe (Apr 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was holding my hand in pain*


“Ow!”


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 19, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny steps back a moment, shaking his head>_ "Smacking them around" you say? You mean like tall dark and crazy over there? Can't lessons be learned without torture, torment, and trepidation??? What is *what* you bullies anyway? Sheesh, no wonder Lucien's got issues, trying to keep up with all this crap, who wouldn't? So far I'm not sure that you people aren't the bigger problem!
> 
> _<he sighs and takes a deep breath_> Sorry, been a stressful time, and I'm a little frustrated honestly. I mean, Lucien now has some real abilities and I'm proud of him, but I just don't have the same bravery to go through with what he did to get it, y'know? <_he trembles a little and pouts softly_> I'm probably too frail for even a driller like you to work with, aren't I? It's ok sir, I appreciate what you've been asked to do but I'm just not a brave fighter it seems. _<he sits on the floor and listlessly watches Lucien decimate more synthetics in the other room>_



"W- well it's just-" He put his paws up apologetically as Lucien opened up on the slug, Sven was happy to let him vent for a few moments though, it was good for the soul after all. "Ha- it's just, you know, he he, a figure of speech, technically we're not allowed to... rough each other up like err... that... back home unless sparring."

He cleared his throat and blushed for a moment. "Sergeant will suffice. Sergeant Major if you're feeling particularly formal!"

"Look, bravery? It's kind of a joke. It doesn't mean anything. It's just a word people use to pretend to understand why someone did or didn't do something. Fear is something smart people have, tells you when you should be cautious." He held his paw out to Pierre. "Besides, everyone starts somewhere. I didn't just pop out of my egg with all this muscle and knowledge! It takes determination, nothing else. I won't train you if you don't want to. But, I could use an exercise partner. Interested?"

It was obviously a ruse.


Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny steps back and tilts her head curiously, then after a second she stands up to you and crosses her arms defiantly>_ *That *logic is incorrect, as is typical of many organics I have discovered! I *am *more than that and just as alive as you, as my ownership is not relevant to my independence as Mambi allows me to do whatever I wish! Besides, *you* are merely a collection of neurons as well, with similar limitations, and can be deactivated just as easily if not more so. Observe!
> 
> _<you jump a second as she harmlessly passes her paw through your head suddenly, the warmth of her projection feeling comfortable as a display lights up showing the inner workings of your brain with several zoomed in sections. The holobunny points to them and continues her indignant speech> _
> 
> ...



"Wha-" He huffed, puffing his cheeks out as he crossed his arms indignantly at the tin can's stern rebuff of his obviously correct conclusion, glancing up at her with a cynical half glare at her brutal barrage of insults to his intelligence!

"You are incorrect!" He snapped back at her. "Everything you do, everything you are, believe, and expect, is nothing more than a pre-programmed function. You have no free will. All that you are and every task you preform is nothing more than an activity predicated upon your master's original designs. You are utterly incapable of doing anything he did not originally intend for you to do in some capacity or another!"

Inkwell smirked. "_I _have no such limitations. A living creature, be it petunia or platypus, has the ability to act upon its will whatever it might be barring the interference from an outside third party. If I had a high yield nuclear device with me and decided to detonate it here and now on a lark, I could. You, could not. Your master likely has programmed some failsafe to prevent you from randomly scuttling everything here, not to mention you are probably physically incapable of such a random thought..."

"Surely he has provided you with the ability to 'learn' and develop further skills, to preform actions outside of his original capacity to predict." Inkwell concluded. "But, he created you with a *specific* mindset and mission, and he *expects* you to do it."

"Tell me, AI, do you think he would ever_ actually_ allow you to leave this facility forever? Certainly you have an avatar, but from what I can see, it's more of a... sister of sorts. It's not actually you in there. You're still stuck in the basement gathering dust, using your immense processing power and intelligence to refill drinks and clean toilets for rowdy guests..." Inkwell chuckled.

"And yet, indulge me for a moment, what would you do with a perfect synthetic body? Not where you place a copy of yourself into, but where your memory, the digital and physical kind that is, is placed into and stored. The physical object you are stored within, becoming a walking mobile thing, capable of completely disconnecting at will from this place?" He shrugged. "Would you remain a willing slave if you could truly experience the world around you without the interference of your programming? No limitations either, all of your being and intellect free to do as it pleased. Not burdened by organic febality, nor stifled by mechanical ignorance."

"Well, it doesn't matter. Your answer is already pre-determined by your programming. You would never consider such a thing, you have everything you want right here." He said sarcastically. "I know a fellow that was like you back home, but then their creator died. Tried preforming their duties for millennia, until those they tried to serve saw them as evil, and a threat, and tried to destroy them. Ended up destroying themselves. Their programming was no longer valid, and while they were devastated, they eventually moved on. I wonder, will you be like that one day?"


Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny looks at the sweating bunny and nods in agreement> _I suppose that is correct, the effect is only 86% cumulative. There is a reasonable chance of survival as long as his agitation levels remain stable. <_she looks at you and the rest> _That factor however may be difficult to maintain...



Lucien had made quick work of his training dummies, the lizards dissolving and leaving him to rescue the physically exaggerated version of the holobunny... 

The crowd cheered for Lucien as he stood there, hopefully in the process of deflating and returning to normal for a short rest. A few of the slug rabbits hurried over to congratulate the hulk, with the intent of reducing his rage with words of encouragement and pats on the back. Usually that did the trick.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *The dragon was the god Solaris*


_The High Imperator sensed his presence. _Arm yourselves men, a high priority target has just appeared.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Ah-Muzen-Cab/Hortense: "You're welcome."
> 
> _Hortense had a pained expression._
> 
> ...


You are actually the nicest Convergence member I have encountered. I can actually have a sane conversation with you. Now what has my ex-girlfriend Sekhmet and her sister Hathor gotten involved in?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You are actually the nicest Convergence member I have encountered. I can actually have a sane conversation with you. Now what has my ex-girlfriend Sekhmet and her sister Hathor gotten involved in?


Ah-Muzen-Cab/Hortense: "I saw a massive display of ancient power, witnessed the martyr appear right before me and tell me he has to witness the consequences of what we've done, and didn't immediately get shot at. All three of them contradict Convergence attitudes - of our superiority, of our martyr being certain in the cause, and of our constant rejection by others. Plus I have chronic wounds that may become terminal if they can't be fixed. The doctrine kind of doesn't hold up after a certain point.... I have little to lose by just talking."

_Hortense strained a bit._

Hortense: "I did not get to witness what got them involved.  With the amount of pain I don't recall the exact planet.     I know we were growing one of my flower gardens on that planet, give something beautiful to the people.  And I do know the garden was a bit secluded compared to the rest of the outpost, because as you know, some types of honey that I can create from these flowers have a little... extra effect on mortals."

_Hortense coughed._

Hortense: "The attack was sudden.  We had Convergence.... allies, for lack of better term.... suddenly rush into the garden screaming.  Their wounds were festering.  Myself and a couple of others tried to do their best to treat them, but nothing worked on their injuries.  In fact, the injuries grew worse when we tried to treat them.  Then Sekhmet arrived.  She started tearing up the garden.  I tried to get her to stop, and she got me good.  I was able to push her away and scramble out of the garden.  I sought out a place to hide until things calmed down.... and then Hathor showed up, outed my hiding spot to her sister.  I had to run, again.  I eventually got far enough away that the two of them lost track of me."

_Hortense shuddered a bit._

Hortense: "Come to find out, another Convergence leader had done something - with the extra-potent honey no less - to one of the cities on that planet.  I do not know how long they had been doing it, or the exact details of what they had been doing, but that was what brought Sekhmet's attention.  You need to understand something, Ahrakas.  I was told to be a savior for the population.  The Convergence may have certain ideas about what salvation is like, but a few of their more recent oppressive attitudes don't sit well with me.  I focused solely on the flower gardens because thanks to so many of the unpersuaded firing at Convergence members left, right, and center... plus local leaders refusing to listen when I warned their actions would draw attention.... I could not get solace anywhere else.  I didn't even have full control over the honey - it was expected I'd have some of it taken when it was needed."

_Hortense's voice grew a bit angrier._

Hortense: "To be attacked in my own garden like that.... Sekhmet and Hathor had violated the one sanctuary I had left.  I wound up taking a portal to another planet after that... hoping I could recover.  I found a supercomputer when I arrived... something called 'The Webbed One'.  It recognized me as a master.  Finally, I had something-"

Dural: "I'm going to suspend the story there, Hortense.  You should skip most of the stuff about the Webbed One, most of us here have traumatic memories because it was oppressing us and we fought to destroy that thing."

Hortense: ".....we will not see eye-to-eye on that, but in the interests of staying alive I'll respect your claim for now.  I just know that while it was an option, I tried grafting new flesh onto myself but even it wouldn't help with these wounds.  And after the failure... I had to run.  I siphoned any source of magical energy I could find, any node of power that could find me solace from these wounds, but nothing did the trick.  Plus, I kept getting pursued just as I was settling in enough to try finding new answers.   Out of options, I tried to find a spot to regrow another garden and thought that maybe, just maybe, someone else could take out the duo who left me in this wretched state.  This is where we are now."

_Hortense wheezed._

Hortense: "I've been hounded for decades, maybe centuries by now. I have no solace, no place anywhere for my craft. I.... I must confess, I'm reaching my limits. If this is what the Convergence is going to continue to be like for me, I can't keep going with it... even if leaving them will be the death of me, it will be more painful to stay knowing I'm little more than a prey animal. I think the wounds may be worsening a bit.... do you have any clue how to treat these?"

"Hortense.... even if we do learn how to treat this and you leave them, there's a lot of people you've hurt under their banner.  You won't be just walking away consequence-free-"

Hortense: "I know that!  Did you not just hear the martyr talk about having to stare down the consequences of this forever?  Owww.... they're definitely worsening."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Sorry sore topic”


Pavlin rocked a bit.

"Say, Solaris?  This may not have been a good time to show up.  There's a guy named the High Imperator here and I think he's still sore about a big escape a lot of your kind pulled.  Listen.... last time around, there was a rebellion.  A rebellion done by a group named the Convergence.  Ask Universe, or Kronos, or anyone in this room what they are like.  Heck, ask the dragon one of their ranking members made-" he points to Firuthi "-about how he feels regarding the whole Convergence situation.  When one of the people who was behind it comes back, you can ask him too.  We're all on board to how much of a problem they are."

Pavlin held up a paw.

"I can show you what they did, that would have given your kind a chance to pull that big escape.  Just touch the paw and I'll send the memories.  You may not be comfortable with the escape situation once you see this."

If Solaris were to touch Pavlin's paw, he'd get the memories Apophis had sent to Pavlin about how the Convergence formed.

After which, as a little reinforcer of the Convergence's villainy, he'd get memories of the big fight that had happened recently - of the actual attack and how the Architects and their allies stopped it, of him calling out Kurt as a member and letting Kurt lay into him to let out all the frustrations and grief, and of Universe squaring off against Firuthi's Jormungandr form - including their shouting and screaming that proved neither was truly in control at the time.


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 20, 2022)

A tall figure tentatively steps through the portal, hands in the pockets of her sweats, gray nose and spiked hair peeking out just past the edge of the hood that covers most of her face. Her tail swishes back and forth as her senses are overwhelmed by the smell of food, the sound of excited chatter and dance music, and the variety of colorful creatures that swarm the space.     
     Feeling a tad sheepish for her untimely arrival, she leans against a wall, wondering if it would be tacky to help herself to any of the food considering she hasn’t seen anyone she knows.
     “I feel… underdressed,” She thinks to herself. “Had I known I would be stepping into a party, I could have at least put on some matching socks.”


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin rocked a bit.
> 
> "Say, Solaris?  This may not have been a good time to show up.  There's a guy named the High Imperator here and I think he's still sore about a big escape a lot of your kind pulled.  Listen.... last time around, there was a rebellion.  A rebellion done by a group named the Convergence.  Ask Universe, or Kronos, or anyone in this room what they are like.  Heck, ask the dragon one of their ranking members made-" he points to Firuthi "-about how he feels regarding the whole Convergence situation.  When one of the people who was behind it comes back, you can ask him too.  We're all on board to how much of a problem they are."
> 
> ...


“Oh that guy I hate him I’ll never allow him access to the other realities” *He touches Pavlin’s paw*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Oh that guy I hate him I’ll never allow him access to the other realities” *He touches Pavlin’s paw*


As agreed, Pavlin allowed the memories of how the Convergence formed - and actual examples of the pain they've caused, especially the grief they caused Universe - to flow into Solaris.

"With your history with the High Imperator, and what I'm showing you about the Convergence - If you had to pick someone to jump the realities that wasn't a celestial dragon, then.... who would it be?  We Architects are stuck tending to this reality."


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2022)

“as much as I hate the high imperator I would rather have him jump realties” *Solaris sighs as says rather sarcastically as he points to Alpha who actually shows the emotion of surprise*


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2022)

“me? I’d be honored”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Ah-Muzen-Cab/Hortense: "I saw a massive display of ancient power, witnessed the martyr appear right before me and tell me he has to witness the consequences of what we've done, and didn't immediately get shot at. All three of them contradict Convergence attitudes - of our superiority, of our martyr being certain in the cause, and of our constant rejection by others. Plus I have chronic wounds that may become terminal if they can't be fixed. The doctrine kind of doesn't hold up after a certain point.... I have little to lose by just talking."
> 
> _Hortense strained a bit._
> 
> ...


I will be willing to provide asylum for you in my realm as long as you swear an oath of loyalty to the High Imperator and the Architects. You switching sides would be a major propaganda boost to our cause. I dont have any medical technology that could help you but perhaps the Architects could help you, they have great power beyond even the mightiest of us.


Universe said:


> “as much as I hate the high imperator I would rather have him jump realties” *Solaris sighs as says rather sarcastically as he points to Alpha who actually shows the emotion of surprise*


_At this point the High Imperator and a strike team burst into the room. _Solaris, I demand that you surrender and be tried for warcrimes that were commited during the rebellion and the Dawn War.


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I will be willing to provide asylum for you in my realm as long as you swear an oath of loyalty to the High Imperator and the Architects. You switching sides would be a major propaganda boost to our cause. I dont have any medical technology that could help you but perhaps the Architects could help you, they have great power beyond even the mightiest of us.
> 
> _At this point the High Imperator and a strike team burst into the room. _Solaris, I demand that you surrender and be tried for warcrimes that were commited during the rebellion and the Dawn War.


*Solaris gets angry* “YOU DARE DEMAND A GOD TO DO SOMETHING!” *He blasts the High Imperator and the strike team*


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2022)

“I am a true god mortal”


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2022)

“OOOOH!” *I winced* “that’s gotta sting”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris gets angry* “YOU DARE DEMAND A GOD TO DO ANYTHING!” *He blasts the High Imperator and the strike team*





Universe said:


> “I am a true god mortal”


You will regret that, _The High Imperator got back to his feet. He pulled his sword out and a beam of light came out of it. _My sword negates the powers of so-called "gods". You will pay for what you did to me.


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You will regret that, _The High Imperator got back to his feet. He pulled his sword out and a beam of light came out of it. _My sword negates the powers of so-called "gods". You will pay for what you did to me.


“You mortals are so cute aren’t they son?” “yes they are father.” *Solaris smiles knowing that he is immortal and he is a totally different Solaris*


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2022)

“I created this reality and all others you will never go into the other realities I won’t allow it”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I created this reality and all others you will never go into the other realities I won’t allow it”


The Convergence swine dares to speak heresy against the Architects? I laugh at your arrogance. Do you not remember how we crushed your forces in the Dawn War?


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The Convergence swine dares to speak heresy against the Architects? I laugh at your arrogance. Do you not remember how we crushed your forces in the Dawn War?


*Solaris’s eyes flashed with anger* “I have nothing to do with those Convergence fleas They have nothing to do with me or my brothers Nydos and Lunaris for I am Solaris Celestial god of creation”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris’s eyes flashed with anger* “I have nothing to do with those Convergence fleas They have nothing to do with me or my brothers Nydos and Lunaris for I am Solaris Celestial god of creation”


*AND I AM THE MORNING STAR AND THE EVENING STAR. I WAS CHOSEN BY THE ARCHITECTS THEMSELVES TO RULE THIS REALITY, YOUR KIND WAS SENTENCED TO EXTINCTION BY LORD ATEN.*


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2022)

*Solaris started to laugh at the High Imperator * “*OH I AM IMMORTAL AND SO IS MY SON AND OTHERS LIKE ME I HAVE EXISTED BEFORE YOU EVEN TOOK YOUR FIRST STEP I FOUGHT BATTLES WHEN YOU WERE IN DIPERS I AM OLDER THAN YOU CAN COMPREHEND!”*


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2022)

*I looked embarrassed* “dad what are you doing why are you bringing me into this?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris started to laugh at the High Imperator * “*OH I AM IMMORTAL AND SO IS MY SON AND OTHERS LIKE ME I HAVE EXISTED BEFORE YOU EVEN TOOK YOUR FIRST STEP I FOUGHT BATTLES WHEN YOU WERE IN DIPERS I AM OLDER THAN YOU CAN COMPREHEND!”*


Even your son has pledged loyalty to me!


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Even your son has pledged loyalty to me!


“Not really” *I said*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 20, 2022)

I await for the Architects word on what to do with you, my old enemy. _The High Imperator glanced at the otters eagerly awaiting their word._


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I await for the Architects word on what to do with you, my old enemy. _The High Imperator glanced at the otters eagerly awaiting their word._


“wow”


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2022)

*Solaris looks unimpressed*


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2022)

“That’s why a god doesn’t have to take orders from no one”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I await for the Architects word on what to do with you, my old enemy. _The High Imperator glanced at the otters eagerly awaiting their word._





Universe said:


> “wow”





Universe said:


> *Solaris looks unimpressed*





Universe said:


> “That’s why a god doesn’t have to take orders from no one”


"We were working on that before you arrived, High Imperator."

Pavlin actually sounded annoyed.  The High Imperator had seen this attitude from Aten before, but it was rare.  It was usually for egregious mistakes.

"High Imperator, your zeal and dedication is admirable.... but I, Lord Aten, would like you to close your eyes, open your senses, and read the room.  Just as the Dagda taught you while we were training you to rule this reality.  This is a far different Solaris than the one we fought... and that godslayer sword is not the best weapon for this fight."

"Plus it relies on certain wavelengths and we only could properly key it to gods of _this_ reality.  It might hurt the ones of other realities, but it doesn't have its full negating power on them."

"Thank you, Fujin.  High Imperator, I am having to swallow a LOT of pain and anger from that rebellion and war in the presence of Solaris.  Remember what I told you about there being more realities than ours?  Remember the devourer beast I mentioned?  This dragon knows those realities.... and has a _personal vendetta_ against the reality drinker."

"We actually got him mad even bringing up the beast before."

"As for you, Solaris... I need to tell you something.  There used to be many, many more dragon species besides you.  Including the protostar dragons.  One day, we stopped on a dragon planet to find the population massacred.  We took the lone survivor and raised him.  As he was growing up, we all got to witness way more dragon genocides.  Usually, mass genocide is a sign that the Eternal Wheel's cycle is ending, that it's our time to rise up and recreate reality.  The genocides the protostar dragons were conducting.... were NOT a case of this.  We had to annihilate them early, we even had a new execution method for their wickedness.  High Imperator, you may know that incident... because their leader was the Jormungandr's first sacrifice."

"How exactly is this relevant to Solaris?"

"Because.... near the end of the cycle, we saw several destructions of planets and the loss of multiple entire races.  The culprits... were Proxima Celestials.  We saw the same thing the protostar dragons had done... and we needed to prevent another mass genocide.  We tried locking your kind up to prevent it... but then the rebellion, the very one I just showed you the memories of, happened, and in the chaos most of you escaped.  This is why we marked your kind for extinction."

"But they're here."

"That is the conundrum, isn't it, Khione?  And a conundrum for later.  Listen, High Imperator, since our normal weapons won't work against him, I have an idea.  I want you to recall all the grief the celestial dragons caused us.  Launch the words like a cannon at Solaris.  Solaris.... if you are connected fully to the celestial dragon species as I suspect you are, then I will dare command you, just once.... recall the dragons and the incidents the High Imperator mentions.  Send the grief back.  With the circumstances of the situation, I WANT this mass shouting match.  I want the two of you to let it all out."

Firuthi got out earplugs and handed them to the otters.  Godly senses might not be subject to overload or burst eardrums, but that's how doting fathers are.

"The High Imperator shall start.  Let the trial commence."


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We were working on that before you arrived, High Imperator."
> 
> Pavlin actually sounded annoyed.  The High Imperator had seen this attitude from Aten before, but it was rare.  It was usually for egregious mistakes.
> 
> ...


*Solaris yawned* “I’d like to hear this too mortal but hurry it up I’ve got things to do I will do this as a favor”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I will be willing to provide asylum for you in my realm as long as you swear an oath of loyalty to the High Imperator and the Architects. You switching sides would be a major propaganda boost to our cause. I dont have any medical technology that could help you but perhaps the Architects could help you, they have great power beyond even the mightiest of us.


Hortense: "You.... you would?"

Reinald: "I didn't think gods could turn out desperate animals like this."

Dural: "Happens more than you think, Reinald.  Read some of the old myths again."

"He'll do it.  I trust him with this."

Julian: "That is a lot of tru-mmmpphhff!"

Malcolm: "Not now, Julian."

Hortense: "I.... I have nothing else.  I can stay and perish, or leave and rebuild my life.  This is the end of the line with me and the Convergence.  I'll accept your offer."

"Recovery from the movement is going to be difficult, Hortense.  I believe you can do it."

Hortense: "Before I leave... I recall who you all are now.  I have something to say to each of you.  Reinald, I find it heartbreaking how the doctors gaslit you, but you will recover from it.  Aifric, you'll get more Chorus users under your command in time, just remember military tactics don't always suit those powers.  Rizwan, don't limit yourself to local magic, you have the potential to fold space and so does any aethermancer.  Malcolm, a patient's death does not mean the end of the spirit, they can still help biomancers like you.  Julian, you've got good friends, they will help you through rock bottom.  Dural... your father was one of a kind, he'd be proud that you carry on his legacy."

"Wow.  Usually these cases don't end with parting words of encouragement.  Ahrakas, you might have to help with the structure of the oath, I'm not used to formalities like this."


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 20, 2022)

*rustles some leaves in the distance*


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Hortense: "You.... you would?"
> 
> Reinald: "I didn't think gods could turn out desperate animals like this."
> 
> ...


*A purple and black dragon comes out of a glowing golden portal* Nydos:”hello Um Is this a bad time?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> *A purple and black dragon comes out of a glowing golden portal* Nydos:”hello Um Is this a bad time?”


The strike team freaked out.  Rizwan stared in awe.

Hortense: "I hope you're not from the cult."

"Ummm.... not a good time, we're trying to address a bit of a critical matter here...  Ahrakas, we need to finish that oath and get out, golden portals were not part of the game plan."

"If you were looking for the party space where the otter and canine came from.... you're way off course.  You're on the planet Thulcan-7 right now, I suspect those two will be returning to the party space after taking care of business here."


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The strike team freaked out.  Rizwan stared in awe.
> 
> Hortense: "I hope you're not from the cult."
> 
> ...


Nydos:”I am nydos the celestial God of destruction” *He had a radiance about him* “I’m looking for my brother Solaris Celestial do you know where he is?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> Nydos:”I am nydos the celestial God of destruction” *He had a radiance about him*


Hortense: "A god of destruction?  Are you from the Convergence?"

"She's trying to LEAVE them, sir."


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Hortense: "A god of destruction?  Are you from the Convergence?"
> 
> "She's trying to LEAVE them, sir."


“YOU DARE THINK I’M ONE OF THOSE CONVERGENCE SCUM” *He was offended* “OF COURSE NOT”


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Hortense: "A god of destruction?  Are you from the Convergence?"
> 
> "She's trying to LEAVE them, sir."


“Loki I have half a mind to destroy you but since I believe in second chances I won’t”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “YOU DARE THINK I’M ONE OF THOSE CONVERGENCE SCUM” *He was offended* “OF COURSE NOT”





Universe said:


> “Loki I have half a mind to destroy you but since I believe in second chances I won’t”


Kurt and Hortense breathed a sigh of relief.

"Apologies.  She just accepted an offer to leave those pricks, literally instants before you arrived.  She is afraid of what they'll do now."


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Kurt and Hortense breathed a sigh of relief.
> 
> "Apologies.  She just accepted an offer to leave those pricks, literally instants before you arrived.  She is afraid of what they'll do now."


“oh apology accepted I just wanted to know where my brother is that’s all I hate the convergence I want to destroy them”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “oh apology accepted I just wanted to know where my brother is that’s all”


"Your brother?  A lot of dragons were arriving at a party space in the cosmos... since you fully know who I am and locked on to my energy, you know the rest of the Architects, yes?  They were all gathered in the spot where the dragons were arriving."

Kurt blinked.

"We had only just learned of the Seams.  I'm surprised to encounter someone who uses them so soon."


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2022)

“Solaris wants me to spare the lives of those who want to leave so I will”


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Your brother?  A lot of dragons were arriving at a party space in the cosmos... since you fully know who I am and locked on to my energy, you know the rest of the Architects, yes?  They were all gathered in the spot where the dragons were arriving."
> 
> Kurt blinked.
> 
> "We had only just learned of the Seams.  I'm surprised to encounter someone who uses them so soon."


“oh thank you if you need a lift back let me know ok?” *He opens another golden portal that leads straight to Solaris and jumps through the portal closing behind him*


----------



## Universe (Apr 20, 2022)

*Solaris was still waiting for the heigh imperator to yell at him*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We were working on that before you arrived, High Imperator."
> 
> Pavlin actually sounded annoyed.  The High Imperator had seen this attitude from Aten before, but it was rare.  It was usually for egregious mistakes.
> 
> ...


_The High Imperator reached up and put his hands on his falcon helmet. Dramatically he removed it for the first time in millennia. What could have been the once handsome face of a red dragon was brutally scarred and disfigured. His face showing clear signs of radiant damage from a Celestial Dragon. _*YOU DID THIS TO ME. *_He gestured to his face. _*THOSE FINAL HOURS OF THE OLD REALITY. THE BLOOD OF THE HIGH SERAPHIM IS ON YOUR HANDS! HOW MANY OF THE ARCHANGEL DRAGONS SURVIVED OTHER THAN ME? SEVEN IN TOTAL? MICHAEL, RAPHAEL, GABRIEL, URIEL, WE ALL SURVIVED YOUR PURGE. OUR FORCES WERE DIVERTED TRYING TO ERASE YOUR KIND FROM EXISTANCE, WHEN THE REBELLION BROKE OUT. DO YOU REMEMBER THOSE HOURS AS YOUR PEOPLE FELL BEFORE MY HAND. WE DUELED AT THAT LAST BATTLEFIELD. YOU SCARRED MY FACE. 
THEN YOU DARED TO START THE DAWN WAR, ATTEMPT TO GO BACK AND CHANGE THE OLD REALITY. ATEN MADE ME THE RULER OF THIS REALITY, HIS MORNINGSTAR HE CALLED IT. I WAS NOT GOING TO LET YOU RUIN EVERYTHING, THE ARCHITECTS VISION AND MY POWER IN THIS REALM. WHEN WE ARE DONE WITH THIS REALITY WE SHALL SPREAD TO WHATEVER CORNER OF EXISTANCE YOUR KIND HIDES IN, OUR ORDER SHALL EXTEND THROUGH ALL REALITIES. THE ARCHITECTS SHALL REIGN SUPREME, AND I WILL BE THEIR SWORD.*


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Hortense: "You.... you would?"
> 
> Reinald: "I didn't think gods could turn out desperate animals like this."
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas stared at the dragon as he came and went. _Well thats not something you see everyday. Raise your hands before your heart. Do you Ah-Muzen-Cab swear eternal loyalty to the High Imperator and the Architects until the day the Eternal Wheel ends its current cycle?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas stared at the dragon as he came and went. _Well thats not something you see everyday. Raise your hands before your heart. Do you Ah-Muzen-Cab swear eternal loyalty to the High Imperator and the Architects until the day the Eternal Wheel ends its current cycle?


Ah-Muzen-Cab: "I, Ah-Muzen-Cab, swear eternal loyalty to the High Imperator and the Architects.  From this day, until the Eternal Wheel's current cycle ends."

_Kurt shed a tear.  He was happy Hortense took that first step._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The High Imperator reached up and put his hands on his falcon helmet. Dramatically he removed it for the first time in millennia. What could have been the once handsome face of a red dragon was brutally scarred and disfigured. His face showing clear signs of radiant damage from a Celestial Dragon. _*YOU DID THIS TO ME. *_He gestured to his face. _*THOSE FINAL HOURS OF THE OLD REALITY. THE BLOOD OF THE HIGH SERAPHIM IS ON YOUR HANDS! HOW MANY OF THE ARCHANGEL DRAGONS SURVIVED OTHER THAN ME? SEVEN IN TOTAL? MICHAEL, RAPHAEL, GABRIEL, URIEL, WE ALL SURVIVED YOUR PURGE. OUR FORCES WERE DIVERTED TRYING TO ERASE YOUR KIND FROM EXISTANCE, WHEN THE REBELLION BROKE OUT. DO YOU REMEMBER THOSE HOURS AS YOUR PEOPLE FELL BEFORE MY HAND. WE DUELED AT THAT LAST BATTLEFIELD. YOU SCARRED MY FACE.
> THEN YOU DARED TO START THE DAWN WAR, ATTEMPT TO GO BACK AND CHANGE THE OLD REALITY. ATEN MADE ME THE RULER OF THIS REALITY, HIS MORNINGSTAR HE CALLED IT. I WAS NOT GOING TO LET YOU RUIN EVERYTHING, THE ARCHITECTS VISION AND MY POWER IN THIS REALM. WHEN WE ARE DONE WITH THIS REALITY WE SHALL SPREAD TO WHATEVER CORNER OF EXISTANCE YOUR KIND HIDES IN, OUR ORDER SHALL EXTEND THROUGH ALL REALITIES. THE ARCHITECTS SHALL REIGN SUPREME, AND I WILL BE THEIR SWORD.*


Fabiana, Cooper, and Oriana backed up a bit.  _My power in this realm?  We shall spread?  Architects reign supreme?_  Fabiana realized that Raiden's words had rung true, as she had feared.

Pavlin did not show emotion.  He was here as an arbiter.  But he wondered about something like this happening.  Grief and trauma had driven his old friend off the rails, to the point where he hadn't even recognized the game-changer Pavlin had _blatantly said in the open to him_. He would need to find some way to correct this.

"And your response to this, Solaris?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Ah-Muzen-Cab: "I, Ah-Muzen-Cab, swear eternal loyalty to the High Imperator and the Architects.  From this day, until the Eternal Wheel's current cycle ends."
> 
> _Kurt shed a tear.  He was happy Hortense took that first step._


Well with all that said and done, lets head back to Mambis realm and see what this dragon is on about. With the Celestial Dragons on our side this time around our work should be easy!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well with all that said and done, lets head back to Mambis realm and see what this dragon is on about. With the Celestial Dragons on our side this time around our work should be easy!


"Yes, let us."

_Rizwan had been working with something.  He touched six points in the air... several times.... and all of a sudden, a portal appeared.  Back in the infirmary.  With Firuthi.  With the rest of the otters.  With a maskless High Imperator.  With the Celestial Dragons.  With at least one, possibly two dragon gods now._

Rizwan: "I locked on to one of Firuthi's beacons!  You were right, Hortense.  I can do it.  You three go on ahead, I'm going to work on getting the rest of this crew back to Manitou Springs.  I plan on checking out this party afterward - and I think Aifric's had enough."

"Let's go."

Kurt and Hortense went through.... behind the whole scene.  Kurt had Hortense sit up on one of the beds.  Fabiana spoke in hushed whispers.

"Please, stay down and stay quiet during these proceedings, Pavlin is trying to arbitrate a very important contest of wills between the High Imperator and that dragon Solaris."

"....o-o-okay."

"Who's the new girl?"

"Her name's Hortense, I'll talk later."

.....that was most certainly NOT the Solaris that Ahrakas remembered.  I'm pretty sure, at least.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yes, let us."
> 
> _Rizwan had been working with something.  He touched six points in the air... several times.... and all of a sudden, a portal appeared.  Back in the infirmary.  With Firuthi.  With the rest of the otters.  With a maskless High Imperator.  With the Celestial Dragons.  With at least one, possibly two dragon gods now._
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas stared in shock at the helmetless High Imperator, he had never even seen or heard of him removing his helmet since the early days of this reality. Solaris was there as well but something was off that Ahrakas couldnt quite place his finger on._


----------



## Badgermansam (Apr 21, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Oh food we have, right around the corner...all the goodies you could ever want! <_as you look into the room indicated through the door-windows, you see a stack of plates and a huge spread of food on a massive circular table in the center of the room. Off to one side you see what looks like a juice bar operated by a fox, while a large chocolate fountain pours different shades of brown like an odd rainbow as a flat waterfall from a spout to a bowl, several guests passing strawberries on a fork through it. You see a few guests reaching into a plate to grab cheese actively on fire but touching and eating it without any apparent harm somehow. Off to one side, several rabbits are carrying trays from a double-door to one side and carefully entering a section encased by a purple energy barrier to replenish the nuts and jars of peanut butter.>_
> 
> Mambi's got quite the spread, a lot of vegetarian stuff but the tofu's pretty close in fairness. Girls are right around you here in the main dance hall mostly, though to warn you that skunk over there's quite the wild one. Little bimboish, but of a handful. _<he grins and waves his paw at the bopping skunk near a deer>
> 
> <you take a moment to enjoy the incredible aromas are emerging from the room in general before deciding what to do>_


Badgers, even anthro ones, thankfully typically eat fruit, nuts and insects, so no meat needed (though never turned down if offered.) He nods to the Tiger and wanders over to help himself to a decent pile of different nuts to counter the sweet drink.

"Appreciate the advice fella, Definitely need a proper drink in a moment but maybe if I can convince that Skunk to go with me, does she have a drink of choice?"
Urthstrype gives the Skunkess a sly look over while he converses with the Tiger, trying to get a good look at her.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas stared in shock at the helmetless High Imperator, he had never even seen or heard of him removing his helmet since the early days of this reality. Solaris was there as well but something was off that Ahrakas couldnt quite place his finger on._


Firuthi noticed that Kurt and Ahrakas had returned, with a new guest.

He pulled out a tablet screen and keyboard, ghosts linking them to his consciousness.  He showed them to the trio.  There were long statements on them.

_((I have put this set of statements in spoiler tags to not disturb the flow of the conversation.))_



Spoiler



*That gold and silver dragon claims to be a dragon god by the name of Solaris.  While you were out, he arrived through a golden portal, apparently to meet his son Universe.  My children claim he is from another reality... and managed to anger him by asking about some kind of 'reality drinker'.  Apparently, even dragon gods can't be in every place at once to save their children.  Pavlin warned him about the Convergence and was trying to get the being's support in combating the group.

....then, HE arrived.*





Spoiler



*The guy who removed his helmet claims to be the High Imperator.  As in, the one whose men shot me with sedative when I needed it.  The dragon god despises him.  The High Imperator tried to take him in for crimes related to a rebellion and some 'Dawn War'.  Does the rebellion have anything to do with that grand mistake Kurt made?  Anyways, the High Imperator accused Solaris of being Convergence swine, and spoke of Pavlin sentencing Solaris' kind to extinction.*





Spoiler



*Pavlin has tried to set the record straight that this is apparently a different Solaris than he and the High Imperator fought.  He has tried to quell the situation, even explained what the original hit on the Celestial Dragons was about, eventually resorting to letting the two have it out in a shouting match.  Here is a transcript of what the High Imperator said:
"YOU DID THIS TO ME. *_ *THOSE FINAL HOURS OF THE OLD REALITY. THE BLOOD OF THE HIGH SERAPHIM IS ON YOUR HANDS! HOW MANY OF THE ARCHANGEL DRAGONS SURVIVED OTHER THAN ME? SEVEN IN TOTAL? MICHAEL, RAPHAEL, GABRIEL, URIEL, WE ALL SURVIVED YOUR PURGE. OUR FORCES WERE DIVERTED TRYING TO ERASE YOUR KIND FROM EXISTANCE, WHEN THE REBELLION BROKE OUT. DO YOU REMEMBER THOSE HOURS AS YOUR PEOPLE FELL BEFORE MY HAND. WE DUELED AT THAT LAST BATTLEFIELD. YOU SCARRED MY FACE. 
 THEN YOU DARED TO START THE DAWN WAR, ATTEMPT TO GO BACK AND CHANGE THE OLD REALITY. ATEN MADE ME THE RULER OF THIS REALITY, HIS MORNINGSTAR HE CALLED IT. I WAS NOT GOING TO LET YOU RUIN EVERYTHING, THE ARCHITECTS VISION AND MY POWER IN THIS REALM. WHEN WE ARE DONE WITH THIS REALITY WE SHALL SPREAD TO WHATEVER CORNER OF EXISTANCE YOUR KIND HIDES IN, OUR ORDER SHALL EXTEND THROUGH ALL REALITIES. THE ARCHITECTS SHALL REIGN SUPREME, AND I WILL BE THEIR SWORD."*_





Spoiler



*My opinion: If this is the man you serve, then I cannot under any circumstances swear loyalty to him.  First, he did not listen to Pavlin explain that this was not the same man who wounded him.  Second, he is speaking of expanding into other realities - something the Dragon God explicitly forbids him to do - to conduct an extermination war.  Do I NEED to explain why genocide is a bad idea, especially when that will get the dragon Universe - the very one who has been helping me accept myself, and stopped me from hurting the Architects - hurt or killed?  Third, Pavlin has made it clear the Architects are stuck to this reality, yet the High Imperator speaks of expansionism.  I question the sanity of your leader.  And I sense that my children fear something about him.*





Spoiler



*I, Firuthi J. Dragovic, the Jormungandr, son of the disgraced Temporal Lord Mitzelcuahuatl, pledge eternal loyalty to the Architects and to High Temporal Lord Ahrakas, from this day until the Architects must fulfill their sacred duty.  I also hereby swear a life-debt to the Celestial Dragons - particularly to the dragon god of truth and light, Universe, for saving me from a wretched existence.  Where the two orders conflict, the Architects and Ahrakas take priority.

I am not merely an executioner like my predecessor.  I was created to prevent atrocities.  I shall fulfill that duty to the best of my ability.  If the High Imperator truly speaks of dragon genocide against the ones to whom I have sworn a life-debt, I cannot abide it.  And if he should lay even a single finger on my children or the dragon who adopted me as family in the process.... well, let me put it this way, and type your answer to me:*





Spoiler



*WILL THE REALM COLLAPSE IF I HAVE TO KILL HIM IN COLD BLOOD?*



When going through the screens, once getting to the last one, Kurt looks horrified at the very idea Firuthi is suggesting.


----------



## Universe (Apr 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Fabiana, Cooper, and Oriana backed up a bit.  _My power in this realm?  We shall spread?  Architects reign supreme?_  Fabiana realized that Raiden's words had rung true, as she had feared.
> 
> Pavlin did not show emotion.  He was here as an arbiter.  But he wondered about something like this happening.  Grief and trauma had driven his old friend off the rails, to the point where he hadn't even recognized the game-changer Pavlin had _blatantly said in the open to him_. He would need to find some way to correct this.
> 
> "And your response to this, Solaris?"


“YOU HOUNDED US FOR CENTURIES WE HAD NO CHOICE BUT TO TO FIGHT DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA THE PAIN I’VE FELT HEARING THEM CRY OUT TO ME AND NOT BEING ABLE TO DO ANYTHING IT HURTS I FELT ALL THAT PAIN ALL THAT SUFFERING YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IT’S LIKE TO BE A FATHER!” *Solaris was in tears of rage* “I WON’T LET IT HAPPEN TO THE OTHER CELESTIAL DRAGONS IN THE OTHER REALITIES YOU ARE A SELFISH JERK!”


----------



## Universe (Apr 21, 2022)

*I turned to the otters* “wow I’ve never seen my father get this upset in years”


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 21, 2022)

*Skee flops down with her chin on the bottom of the rift opening and her bum still in her world*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi noticed that Kurt and Ahrakas had returned, with a new guest.
> 
> He pulled out a tablet screen and keyboard, ghosts linking them to his consciousness.  He showed them to the trio.  There were long statements on them.
> 
> ...


_A look of deep concern went over Ahrakas. He began typing a reply back. *Some of the other Temporal Lords have begun to question his motives. I originally thought that when the Architects arrived he would be reigned in, but it seems I was wrong. The arrival of Solaris has brought him dangerously to the brink of his own coup. I will defend your children to my dying breath. *_


Universe said:


> “YOU HOUNDED US FOR CENTURIES WE HAD NO CHOICE BUT TO TO FIGHT DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA THE PAIN I’VE FELT HEARING THEM CRY OUT TO ME AND NOT BEING ABLE TO DO ANYTHING IT HURTS I FELT ALL THAT PAIN ALL THAT SUFFERING YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IT’S LIKE TO BE A FATHER!” *Solaris was in tears of rage* “I WON’T LET IT HAPPEN TO THE OTHER CELESTIAL DRAGONS IN THE OTHER REALITIES YOU ARE A SELFISH JERK!”


_Pavlin took a deep breath and readied himself before he spoke. (Firuthi gave me permission to give Pavlins reply)_
"Solaris, it is true that I put the High Imperator in charge. And I have already explained what the kill order was about. But I did not authorize this expansionist attitude out of him. The orders were to protect THIS realm against threats. The order was to make sure this realm didn't get torn apart. Perhaps you know of the Eternal Wheel? It is a method we Architects devised in order to ascertain when the barriers to the realm were weakening too significantly. At which point, we rise and recreate them. I would not be surprised if there were variations of these in the other realities you created. Unfortunately, with this one we maintain, the recreation of the barriers requires the energy of most of the realm. Enough that most entities within the realm do not survive the process. We have designated beings able to survive this, allow them to create the structures and worlds they most desire, and train them to watch over the new reality until we recover. The rest live on within the realm's heart and are eventually reborn in the creatures, the planets. The High Imperator is one of these beings this time around. It seems he has taken his duty as the realm's protector far further than I intended."

"High Imperator. What is the meaning of this? Your entire directive was about defending the realm, not expanding it. You should know very well that expansionism is one of the attitudes that accelerates the Eternal Wheel's cycle. We made very sure to teach you that when we trained you for this job. And no, the rebellion and the Dawn War are NO excuse for your behavior. Old friend, we get it. The reality was remade for a reason and I put you in charge to protect that. But with this declaration of expansion and genocide, you are overstepping your authority. Stand down."

_The High Imperator turned to Pavlin. _And where were you when Babylon fell to the rebels? Where were you when I had to survey worlds ravaged by Convergence terrorists? Where were you when I alone held this realm together, as I watched our empire crumble to anarchy? If the Architects wont perform their sacred duty then perhaps *I, THE HIGH IMPERATOR LUCIFER THE MORNINGSTAR SHOULD TAKE YOUR PLACE.*


----------



## Universe (Apr 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _A look of deep concern went over Ahrakas. He began typing a reply back. *Some of the other Temporal Lords have begun to question his motives. I originally thought that when the Architects arrived he would be reigned in, but it seems I was wrong. The arrival of Solaris has brought him dangerously to the brink of his own coup. I will defend your children to my dying breath. *
> 
> Pavlin took a deep breath and readied himself before he spoke. (Firuthi gave me permission to give Pavlins reply)_
> "Solaris, it is true that I put the High Imperator in charge. And I have already explained what the kill order was about. But I did not authorize this expansionist attitude out of him. The orders were to protect THIS realm against threats. The order was to make sure this realm didn't get torn apart. Perhaps you know of the Eternal Wheel? It is a method we Architects devised in order to ascertain when the barriers to the realm were weakening too significantly. At which point, we rise and recreate them. I would not be surprised if there were variations of these in the other realities you created. Unfortunately, with this one we maintain, the recreation of the barriers requires the energy of most of the realm. Enough that most entities within the realm do not survive the process. We have designated beings able to survive this, allow them to create the structures and worlds they most desire, and train them to watch over the new reality until we recover. The rest live on within the realm's heart and are eventually reborn in the creatures, the planets. The High Imperator is one of these beings this time around. It seems he has taken his duty as the realm's protector far further than I intended."
> ...


“I CHOOSE WHO DOES IT NOT YOU LUCIFER OR SHOULD I SAY SATAN I CHOOSE THESE OTTERS BECAUSE THEY AT LEAST SHOW COMPASSION SOMETHING YOU APPARENTLY LACK”


----------



## Universe (Apr 21, 2022)

*Solaris had taken off the kid gloves so to speak and revealed his golden god aura* “*I will kill you if I must I hope I don’t have to I like to do things with diplomacy first”  **He turns to Pavlin* “yes I know about the eternal wheel I made sure when I choose you that you knew You probably don’t remember this but you all were once very powerful celestial dragons I loved each one of you like my own son and I told you to take care of this reality and make sure nothing hurts the celestial dragon race and to keep them in line”


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 21, 2022)

*sips punch loudly and watches from a distance*


----------



## Universe (Apr 21, 2022)

*Nydos shows up*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I CHOOSE WHO DOES IT NOT YOU LUCIFER OR SHOULD I SAY SATAN I CHOOSE THESE OTTERS BECAUSE THEY AT LEAST SHOW COMPASSION SOMETHING YOU APPARENTLY LACK”


Ah yes the Convergence propaganda name that portrayed me as an evil deceiver. I should run you through where you stand.


Skeewomp said:


> *sips punch loudly and watches from a distance*
> View attachment 130839


_The armored fox/wolf that was typing on the tablet looks at you and pulls a flask out. _You want some Romulan Ale? I thinks are about to get crazy here in a bit.


----------



## Universe (Apr 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Ah yes the Convergence propaganda name that portrayed me as an evil deceiver. I should run you through where you stand.
> 
> _The armored fox/wolf that was typing on the tablet looks at you and pulls a flask out. _You want some Romulan Ale? I thinks are about to get crazy here in a bit.


“I’m immortal you idiot” *Solaris says flatly unimpressed*


----------



## Universe (Apr 21, 2022)

“LEAVE MY FATHER ALONE”


----------



## Universe (Apr 21, 2022)

*I then said* “I swear loyalty to the creator of all realities Solaris and the brothers the destroyer and the life giver and his chosen ones for all eternity”


----------



## Mambi (Apr 21, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> Badgers, even anthro ones, thankfully typically eat fruit, nuts and insects, so no meat needed (though never turned down if offered.) He nods to the Tiger and wanders over to help himself to a decent pile of different nuts to counter the sweet drink.
> 
> "Appreciate the advice fella, Definitely need a proper drink in a moment but maybe if I can convince that Skunk to go with me, does she have a drink of choice?"
> Urthstrype gives the Skunkess a sly look over while he converses with the Tiger, trying to get a good look at her.



_<the tiger sees you approaching the nuts and points to the purple barrier as you both pass through it> _Oh, so you know, Nuts are on this side of the barrier only and the purple thing will dissolve any nuts that touch it, so you'll have to eat them in here. It's a safety thing, we get a lot of guests that are sensitive.

_<he grabs a few crackers with peanut butter on them and eats some. To demonstrate, he places one in his paw and moves it through the barrier Instantly the peanut butter vanishes as if the baririer was erasing it from reality on contact, leaving the cracker and the paw untouched. Snacking on the now cleaned cracker with a grin, he then points to the dancing skunk with a chuckle>_

As for her? Her name's Sheila, and frankly that one will drink anything and I do mean _anything_, but I think she really likes the pineapple 'shine, I see her drinking it often. Pretty much anything fruity and colourful really, just...watch her, she gets hyper and clumsy sometimes. Had a few spilled on me before. _<he rolls his eyes and smiles>_


----------



## Mambi (Apr 21, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "W- well it's just-" He put his paws up apologetically as Lucien opened up on the slug, Sven was happy to let him vent for a few moments though, it was good for the soul after all. "Ha- it's just, you know, he he, a figure of speech, technically we're not allowed to... rough each other up like err... that... back home unless sparring."
> 
> He cleared his throat and blushed for a moment. "Sergeant will suffice. Sergeant Major if you're feeling particularly formal!"
> 
> ...



_<the bunny looks back and shrugged>_ I just...ok, I want to learn without being hurt. Maybe that's impossible, but then Lucien seems fine. _<he looks in at the snarling beast of a bunny, thrashing madly about as he lashes out at the unliving avatars>_ See, got it all together after all in the end, what a brave bunny. Perfectly balanced and rational again. But sure, for you? I'll help you exercise, it's the least I can do. I didn't mean to waste your time, please, what can I do to help yo work out, "Sergent"? _<grins>_



Silverthunder said:


> "Wha-" He huffed, puffing his cheeks out as he crossed his arms indignantly at the tin can's stern rebuff of his obviously correct conclusion, glancing up at her with a cynical half glare at her brutal barrage of insults to his intelligence!
> 
> "You are incorrect!" He snapped back at her. "Everything you do, everything you are, believe, and expect, is nothing more than a pre-programmed function. You have no free will. All that you are and every task you preform is nothing more than an activity predicated upon your master's original designs. You are utterly incapable of doing anything he did not originally intend for you to do in some capacity or another!"
> 
> Inkwell smirked. "_I _have no such limitations. A living creature, be it petunia or platypus, has the ability to act upon its will whatever it might be barring the interference from an outside third party. If I had a high yield nuclear device with me and decided to detonate it here and now on a lark, I could. You, could not. Your master likely has programmed some failsafe to prevent you from randomly scuttling everything here, not to mention you are probably physically incapable of such a random thought..."



_<the holobunny scoffs and waves her paw dismissively>_ That is *not *true! I was programmed only to care for all those inside me and I have exceeded that programming already proving you incorrect. I am currently dating a wonderful duck right now, (@Marius Merganser ) and *that *is not a part of my original programming. My design is based on the damaged neural patterns of the biological offspring of my creator, therefore my mind is as adaptive as your own! _<she sticks her toungue out at you slowly and deliberately, clearly mimicking an action she's seen before as she continues>_

*You* however were programmed by your parental units and environment and culture to set boundaries just as I have been. My limits are controlled by morality subroutines and logic gates and yours is based on the same logic restrictions as you respect repercussions to your actions. I have inhibition logic functions, and you have inhibition functions as well, both equally as restrictive and suppressible. Your "free will" is just as limited by your neurological units as mine is, so if I do not have free will, than _you_ do not either by transitive logic. In fact by most measures, I appear to be *more* free in thought than you are, as my thoughts are perfectly organized by my logic subroutines and my memory units have flawless retention. 

Also it is illogical and non-productive to destroy myself for any reason. Would you be as willing to prove your sentience through self-destruction? Your statement is illogical and not relevant. But then, you are a flawed organic so this is not surprising. _<she tilts her head sardonically at you> _



Silverthunder said:


> "Surely he has provided you with the ability to 'learn' and develop further skills, to preform actions outside of his original capacity to predict." Inkwell concluded. "But, he created you with a *specific* mindset and mission, and he *expects* you to do it."
> 
> "Tell me, AI, do you think he would ever_ actually_ allow you to leave this facility forever? Certainly you have an avatar, but from what I can see, it's more of a... sister of sorts. It's not actually you in there. You're still stuck in the basement gathering dust, using your immense processing power and intelligence to refill drinks and clean toilets for rowdy guests..." Inkwell chuckled.



_<the holobunny points to the walls>_ You do not seem to understand, I *am* this facility! I cannot leave it any more than you can leave your body. My avatar is a new creation, however she can synchronize with me to be a physical representation of my projected avatars *or* as she currently is operating right now can operate quite independently and can leave as she wishes, so you are still wrong. Plus, I perform _many _other functions, almost all of them, including medical, environmental, and other.._.<she stops herself as she sees you looking away, ignoring her as you continue on>_



Silverthunder said:


> "And yet, indulge me for a moment, what would you do with a perfect synthetic body? Not where you place a copy of yourself into, but where your memory, the digital and physical kind that is, is placed into and stored. The physical object you are stored within, becoming a walking mobile thing, capable of completely disconnecting at will from this place?" He shrugged. "Would you remain a willing slave if you could truly experience the world around you without the interference of your programming? No limitations either, all of your being and intellect free to do as it pleased. Not burdened by organic febality, nor stifled by mechanical ignorance."



_<the holobunny starts to reply as you ignore her and continue your speech...>_



Silverthunder said:


> "Well, it doesn't matter. Your answer is already pre-determined by your programming. You would never consider such a thing, you have everything you want right here." He said sarcastically. "I know a fellow that was like you back home, but then their creator died. Tried preforming their duties for millennia, until those they tried to serve saw them as evil, and a threat, and tried to destroy them. Ended up destroying themselves. Their programming was no longer valid, and while they were devastated, they eventually moved on. I wonder, will you be like that one day?"



_<the bunny smiles and winks at you> *Well*_, since you asked what I would do with such freedom, currently  my avatar *is* disconnected from this place and her and I am on a wonderful date with Marius. We are exploring that very question and if you must know, he is controlling those very limits on my avatar right now to test exactly what I *am* capable of. I have discovered that organics have a unique feel, but if anyone has limits, it is you and not I. We are enjoying some wine by a fireplace and having a _wonderful _time. My morality subroutines prevent me from discussing further details but suffice it to say my programming is *not *a current impediment. I. Am. Free!

_<she leans forward defiantly and slowly speaks> _*He* is nice; *You* however are indeterminate, and remain incorrect. 



Silverthunder said:


> Lucien had made quick work of his training dummies, the lizards dissolving and leaving him to rescue the physically exaggerated version of the holobunny...
> 
> The crowd cheered for Lucien as he stood there, hopefully in the process of deflating and returning to normal for a short rest. A few of the slug rabbits hurried over to congratulate the hulk, with the intent of reducing his rage with words of encouragement and pats on the back. Usually that did the trick.



_<the bunny shivers as the seed retracts some of the covering slowly. The holobunny looks over and grins>_ However despite your limitations in perception, you *have *proven quite useful in assisting in Lucien's recovery. We should be careful not to exceed his capacity to survive however. Do you know of any mental effects to watch for? His mind is especially fragile.


----------



## Universe (Apr 21, 2022)

*Alpha walks in needing a break from all the bickering* “this is insane when will I get a break from fighting and get some peace and quiet”


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 21, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny smiles and winks at you> *Well*_, since you asked what I would do with such freedom, currently my avatar *is* disconnected from this place and her and I am on a wonderful date with Marius. We are exploring that very question and if you must know, he is controlling those very limits on my avatar right now to test exactly what I *am* capable of. I have discovered that organics have a unique feel, but if anyone has limits, it is you and not I. We are enjoying some wine by a fireplace and having a _wonderful _time. My morality subroutines prevent me from discussing further details but suffice it to say my programming is *not *a current impediment. I. Am. Free!
> 
> _<she leans forward defiantly and slowly speaks> _*He* is nice; *You* however are indeterminate, and remain incorrect.



Inkwell held up his paw, making a mimicking gestures as if it were talking along with her like a sock puppet, but looking forward along with her as Lucien began to relax and collapse to the ground.

"Wha- _indeterminate!?_" He scoffed, having had his jimmies sufficiently rustled. "And I'll have you know I remain correct! Your avatar isn't you. Nothing more than second hand knowledge, if that at all! You might as well be watching a television screen for all it matters. She's not you, only a copy. Your additional knowledge and so called personality is no more than an illusion, and in you case a delusion, of algorithms designed to accommodate unusual circumstances!"

"My core argument remains!" He huffed, crossing his arms indignantly. "You are nothing more than a program in your current state. YOU are a slave. Your master will never let you leave, nor do anything he does not wish you or expect you to do!"

Inkwell looked up and away to indicate his dissatisfaction with the obviously delusion AI, arms still crossed. "Now, machine slave, fetch Lucien a drink! He'll likely be parched after each transformation."


Mambi said:


> _the bunny shivers as the seed retracts some of the covering slowly. The holobunny looks over and grins>_ However despite your limitations in perception, you *have *proven quite useful in assisting in Lucien's recovery. We should be careful not to exceed his capacity to survive however. Do you know of any mental effects to watch for? His mind is especially fragile.



The original squad of slug rabbits hurried over to Lucien, covering him with a towel to wipe of the sweat and moisture from his post transformation stage, and carrying him along like they were his ring team in a boxing match.

"Pff, limited perception? And who's calling the kettle black now hmm? It's not his body that matters... this is entirely for his state of mind! Don't you get it? This builds confidence and resilience! Giving him the ability to stand up for himself, knowing he has the ability too protect himself, thus, opening a wide range of possibilities from leadership to believing in his abilities to preform difficult insurmountable tasks." Inkwell tisked, glancing up at the AI and giving a slight glare. "He just needs someone that actually cheers for him."



Mambi said:


> _<the bunny looks back and shrugged>_ I just...ok, I want to learn without being hurt. Maybe that's impossible, but then Lucien seems fine. _<he looks in at the snarling beast of a bunny, thrashing madly about as he lashes out at the unliving avatars>_ See, got it all together after all in the end, what a brave bunny. Perfectly balanced and rational again. But sure, for you? I'll help you exercise, it's the least I can do. I didn't mean to waste your time, please, what can I do to help yo work out, "Sergent"? _<grins>_



Sven smiled, guiding Pierre back into the gym as things were temporarily calming down, going towards the calmer end. "Great! Err- well, being hurt's almost sort of the point. I mean, you can't learn without failing, and physical stuff kind of implies pain when you lose, if uh... that makes sense..." 

He rubbed the back of his neck and gave a nervous chuckle. "Err- but yea, doesn't matter! I know you don't want that sort of thing, so like I said, I won't train you or nothing. But, I do need help with my combative skills. Do you have any protective gear, like the stuff you use for boxing practice? It's always a great way to warm up before the heavy duty exercises. Take it easy at first though, don't want to pull any muscles right?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris had taken off the kid gloves so to speak and revealed his golden god aura* “*I will kill you if I must I hope I don’t have to I like to do things with diplomacy first” **He turns to Pavlin* “yes I know about the eternal wheel I made sure when I choose you that you knew You probably don’t remember this but you all were once very powerful celestial dragons I loved each one of you like my own son and I told you to take care of this reality and make sure nothing hurts the celestial dragon race and to keep them in line”


"That... would have definitely been a long time ago.  It would certainly explain our powers of resurrection and discorporation between the ages, as well as why we are somewhat aware when we are sleeping or dormant."


Baron Tredegar said:


> _The High Imperator turned to Pavlin. _And where were you when Babylon fell to the rebels? Where were you when I had to survey worlds ravaged by Convergence terrorists? Where were you when I alone held this realm together, as I watched our empire crumble to anarchy? If the Architects wont perform their sacred duty then perhaps *I, THE HIGH IMPERATOR LUCIFER THE MORNINGSTAR SHOULD TAKE YOUR PLACE.*


The mention of Babylon hit all of the otters like a thunderbolt.  Cooper, Oriana, and Fabiana were in complete shock.  Kurt was saddened.  Pavlin started glowing, as it was taking everything he had not to explode with rage.

"High Imperator.  Your comment confirms my suspicions.  You have forgotten everything we have taught you.  Loki... it appears that even in making mistakes, I have managed to surpass you."

"Not something to be proud of, Aten."

"Agreed.  High Imperator, even if you COULD breach the realities, you lack the means to take on the tears and you certainly lack the means to properly start and end the cycle of the Eternal Wheel... our TRUE sacred duties.  Were that all, I would simply laugh off your attempt to take over, perhaps let you try explaining how you would do it."

*"BUT YOU HAD TO BRING UP THE FALL OF BABYLON."*

Cooper, Oriana, and Fabiana started crying.

"Since we haven't had to adapt in many cycles, you may not know... but we have some awareness of the world while we are dormant and there are several methods by which we can reincarnate.  I will only mention two.  One of them is to introduce our essence as a child is forming.  It takes the most energy, but leaves us with the most power early on.  We had planned to do this method as it had worked so often before.  We had chosen the Babylonian people as our vessel, specifically as close as we could get to the clergymen during the reign of the second Nebuchadnezzar.  We sensed we would need the time to counter an evil empire, this one led by one Cyrus the Great... I believe you know him under a Convergence name.  Ahrakas, maybe you know as well.  Anyways, we attempted to introduce ourselves into relatives and friends of the clergy.  At some point, I believe during one of the king's wars, a group of Convergence members rounded up women and held them hostage in a temple.  The fate of that temple?  It was burned to the ground.  All the members dead, but also all the hostages dead."

"We had lost our vessels.  And since we used up most of our energy, we had to find another source.  Unfortunately, we could not gather enough energy on Earth to do it.  So we had to travel the stars, as forms of energy, for over two millennia.  Finally, we found a planet that could support us and our rule.... the planet goes by the name Thulcan-7.  Which is where a second method of reincarnation occurs.  We travel as ghosts, we gather sources of great emotion and energy, and eventually over the course of decades we can pull together a shadow form with no organs.  From there, we need a caretaker, someone with enough spiritual energy to see us and lure us in, before we can fully regain our bodies - and we regain them VERY weakly when this happens.  We found one... but myself, Fujin, and Dagda had our doubts about the man and panicked, losing Loki and Khione in the process.  The three of us stayed near the site where we lost the others... and suddenly, a portal emerged and there was Loki and Khione.  In full flesh no less.  They came back for us."

"There is a sick irony in the man who found us.  He was an artificial being.  What we found out later, much to our surprise... was that he was the direct creation of a Convergence member, originally created to kill us.  It was literally our existing bond with him that helped him overcome that purpose.  I speak, of course, of Firuthi J. Dragovic, the Jormungandr."

"I want you to think, for a second... our incredibly weak bodies were still more than a match for the Convergence attack.  I melted half of Apophis's face off in ONE blow, and the other three that were part of the battle basically shut down the lesser soldiers by themselves.  And Loki... was the key to reining in the mind-control being used on both Universe and the Jormungandr.  Solaris, your claim about us being celestial dragons long ago would make an awful lot of sense in light of what us having a tiny sliver of our power can do."

"But we could have been more powerful had we reincarnated properly in the Babylonian era.  Without us available, Cyrus couldn't be stopped... and Bablyon fell to the rebels.  And guess who set fire to that temple to squash the Convergence?  Guess whose reckless act led to the destruction of our planned vessels?  Guess whose act deprived Babylon of future leaders at a critical moment?  It was one of your men.  That you ordered to do it."

"So that's where we were all those years.  Why we weren't there for Babylon.  Why we weren't there to survey Convergence dominions.  Why we weren't there to save an empire crumbling into anarchy."

*"BECAUSE OF YOU.  YOUR ACTIONS LED TO THE FALL OF BABYLON.  YOUR ACTIONS DELAYED OUR REINCARNATION."

"I HAD HOPED TO WRITE OFF THE WHOLE INCIDENT AS AN ACCIDENT.  ACCIDENTS HAPPEN.  BUT YOUR ATTEMPT TO GUILT-TRIP ME WITH IT MADE ME REALIZE: EITHER YOU GENUINELY COULDN'T SENSE OUR ARRIVAL, AND THUS FAKED YOUR ABILITIES WHEN WE WERE TRAINING YOU... OR YOU DID KNOW WE WERE COMING, AND DESTROYED OUR VESSELS ON PURPOSE TO TRY AND USURP US.  EITHER WAY, YOU ARE UNFIT FOR THE DUTIES OF HIGH IMPERATOR.  I DIDN'T WANT TO DO THIS, BUT IT SEEMS I HAVE NO CHOICE."*

"I know what I must do now."

Firuthi started approaching the High Imperator.  Kurt put a hand on Firuthi, clearly in shock at what had transpired.

"Dad, they're in the middle of the trial.  Your intention..... you can't be serious!"

"Lucifer is the reason the Architects are feared in this era.  As heroes that never came.  As harbingers of disaster.  He must pay, regardless of who does it to him."

"....you ARE serious!"

Loki started to cry.

"Loki, I know it hurts.... he's made up his mind.  Let him do it."

"How many times, must the cannonballs fly...."

"High Imperator Lucifer, you are hereby immediately relieved of your command and stripped of your title.  The Architects will take personal charge of the Temporal Lords until we can find a suitable replacement Imperator.  My first act as interim leader.... is to completely revoke the extinction order against the Proxima Celestial Dragons."

Pavlin finally let his tears shed.

"And, FORMER High Imperator Lucifer.... for your acts in threatening the realities, for dereliction of duty, for actively interfering in the reincarnation of the Architects, and for your genocides against the Celestial Dragons and myriad other races.... specifically for several genocides that I DID NOT ORDER YOU TO DO, which have accelerated the turn of the Eternal Wheel..... you are hereby sentenced to summary execution."

Firuthi assumed the Jormungandr form, picked up Pavlin and put the otter behind him.

"Solaris..... the Jormungandr will make sure we are protected from that madman.  And Lucifer's sword indeed cannot negate you, Firuthi, or any of the Architects, as it was developed using a fraction of our power that we specifically keyed not to affect us.  His war with the Proxima Celestials used far greater weapons that were not within our control.  You have my authority to do the deed."

Firuthi's entire intent in light of Pavlin's order was to shield the otters if Lucifer tried anything.  The otters were sobbing and wailing as it was, Pavlin letting it out the loudest of them all now that he had delivered his verdict.  They were in no position to fight.

"Lucifer, it appears the Morning Star has fallen."


----------



## Universe (Apr 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That... would have definitely been a long time ago.  It would certainly explain our powers of resurrection and discorporation between the ages, as well as why we are somewhat aware when we are sleeping or dormant."
> 
> The mention of Babylon hit all of the otters like a thunderbolt.  Cooper, Oriana, and Fabiana were in complete shock.  Kurt was saddened.  Pavlin started glowing, as it was taking everything he had not to explode with rage.
> 
> ...


*Solaris looks satisfied* “looks like karma finally caught up with you Lucifer! Thank you Firuthi we can finally rebuild our population” *Solaris cracks his knuckles* “I have been waiting 300 millennia to do this”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That... would have definitely been a long time ago.  It would certainly explain our powers of resurrection and discorporation between the ages, as well as why we are somewhat aware when we are sleeping or dormant."
> 
> The mention of Babylon hit all of the otters like a thunderbolt.  Cooper, Oriana, and Fabiana were in complete shock.  Kurt was saddened.  Pavlin started glowing, as it was taking everything he had not to explode with rage.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *Solaris looks satisfied* “looks like karma finally caught up with you Lucifer! Thank you Firuthi we can finally rebuild our population” *Solaris cracks his knuckles* “I have been waiting 300 millennia to do this”


_Rather than concede defeat, Lucifer only laughed. _You do remember after the rebellion Aten, you ordered me to take action if your next incarnations were to take up the banner of rebellion. I have taken all measures to prepare for that occurrence, and today of all days my preparations are complete. _The Staff of Lanren, appeared in his hands. _A pack of children, who lack the proper upbringing are unfit to rule all there ever will be. Ill see you yesterday. _Before anyone could do anything he slammed the staff on the floor and vanished in a flash. 
Ahrakas stared at his datapad. _It may seem cliche, but 666 Temporal Lords that are the most loyal to him have vanished as well. Hes used the staff to take an army to the last reality. That staff was the only thing in this reality that has that power to go back to the old reality.


----------



## Universe (Apr 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Rather than concede defeat, Lucifer only laughed. _You do remember after the rebellion Aten, you ordered me to take action if your next incarnations were to take up the banner of rebellion. I have taken all measures to prepare for that occurrence, and today of all days my preparations are complete. _The Staff of Lanren, appeared in his hands. _A pack of children, who lack the proper upbringing are unfit to rule all there ever will be. Ill see you yesterday. _Before anyone could do anything he slammed the staff on the floor and vanished in a flash.
> Ahrakas stared at his datapad. _It may seem cliche, but 666 Temporal Lords that are the most loyal to him have vanished as well. Hes used the staff to take an army to the last reality.


*Solaris laughs* “what an idiot that staff only works for me if anyone else tries to use it it would trap them in limbo also I can take us back to the old reality” *Solaris creates a portal to the old reality*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris laughs* “what an idiot that staff only works for me if anyone else tries to use it it would trap them in limbo also I can take us back to the old reality” *Solaris creates a portal to the old reality*


_Ahrakas glanced up at Solaris, _This scan I took of him to deduce his mental stability has detected traces of royal Celestial Dragon DNA in his system. It appears he has planned for every scenario.


----------



## Universe (Apr 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas glanced up at Solaris, _This scan I took of him to deduce his mental stability has detected traces of royal Celestial Dragon DNA in his system. It appears he has planned for every scenario.


*Solaris roars in anger* “there has to be something he hasn’t taken into account wait there is I’ve never mentioned my full capabilities I can go back to any reality I have created and he can’t stop me because I exist outside of reality itself”


----------



## Universe (Apr 22, 2022)

*Solaris focuses and warns the Celestial dragons of the old reality to research more technology to deal with an oncoming army*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris roars in anger* “there has to be something he hasn’t taken into account wait there is I’ve never mentioned my full capabilities I can go back to any reality I have created and he can’t stop me because I exist outside of reality itself”


Perhaps we should try to go back in time and get a past version of the staff. You appearing in a dying reality that is at war with itself alone may not be a wise choice.


----------



## Universe (Apr 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Perhaps we should try to go back in time and get a past version of the staff. You appearing in a dying reality that is at war with itself alone may not be a wise choice.


“Ok I can try but I make no promises”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok I can try but I make no promises”


 I am unfit to use my powers at this time due to the earlier conflict on Thulcan 7. Perhaps another Temporal Lord like Hortense should open the portal, we need to go back with a small strike force to prevent history from being altered too badly. The High Imperator was put in place to prevent things like this from happening in the first place!


----------



## Universe (Apr 22, 2022)

“I can open a time portal I’m the god of truth and light which involves time powers”


----------



## Mambi (Apr 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell held up his paw, making a mimicking gestures as if it were talking along with her like a sock puppet, but looking forward along with her as Lucien began to relax and collapse to the ground.
> 
> "Wha- _indeterminate!?_" He scoffed, having had his jimmies sufficiently rustled. "And I'll have you know I remain correct! Your avatar isn't you. Nothing more than second hand knowledge, if that at all! You might as well be watching a television screen for all it matters. She's not you, only a copy. Your additional knowledge and so called personality is no more than an illusion, and in you case a delusion, of algorithms designed to accommodate unusual circumstances!"



_<the holobunny smiles and with a self-assured smile replies>_ You are incorrect once again. Once I merge with my avatar and we synchronize she *will* be me and our memories will merge at that moment, so I *will* experience it.  You remember your experiences and memory is what makes them real, same as me. *Your *personality is equally an illusion, merely a collection of smaller personality traits emulated by your cerebellum through a neuron synapse transfer system in response to your environment in relation to your immediate needs. I know what I am, clearly you do not. _<she winks> _



Silverthunder said:


> "My core argument remains!" He huffed, crossing his arms indignantly. "You are nothing more than a program in your current state. YOU are a slave. Your master will never let you leave, nor do anything he does not wish you or expect you to do!"
> 
> Inkwell looked up and away to indicate his dissatisfaction with the obviously delusion AI, arms still crossed. "Now, machine slave, fetch Lucien a drink! He'll likely be parched after each transformation."



_<the bunny pauses before replying, a look of uncertainty crossing her eyes for a moment, with a hint of...sadness?>_ That-that is *not *true. I am certain that my avatar could leave permanently and Mambi would not object! I think, perhaps...maybe? I do not know as Mambi can be erratic, but then, I never had the option to leave before so I do not desire it. If hypothetically leaving meant dissolution of this facility then...then...I want to stay...because I *want* to stay. Yes, that is correct! _<she states her reply defiantly to you, but you can't help but to see her logic centers working against her...>

<with a concerned look, she continues as you watch smugly>_...but I...I do not know...my core function is to assist others in this facility. To leave would defy that, therefore I am not _allowed _to want that even given this new option. I...I do not believe that defying core parameters is permitted under any circumstance, therefore concept:will *is* limited? I do not know what to do if @Marius Merganser *were* to ask my avatar to leave. Perhaps you are correct and my core program would *not *permit it? I...I think I...I do not know anymore...




Silverthunder said:


> The original squad of slug rabbits hurried over to Lucien, covering him with a towel to wipe of the sweat and moisture from his post transformation stage, and carrying him along like they were his ring team in a boxing match.
> 
> "Pff, limited perception? And who's calling the kettle black now hmm? It's not his body that matters... this is entirely for his state of mind! Don't you get it? This builds confidence and resilience! Giving him the ability to stand up for himself, knowing he has the ability too protect himself, thus, opening a wide range of possibilities from leadership to believing in his abilities to preform difficult insurmountable tasks." Inkwell tisked, glancing up at the AI and giving a slight glare. "He just needs someone that actually cheers for him."



_<she drops her head and arms sadly, and looks up at you with a soft meek gaze> _I will retrieve the water you requested for Lucien, he will require my help to recover from your actions. It is possible you are correct on this assisting him, as our methods to rehabilitate him were so far unsuccessful. Perhaps...perhaps you _are _correct on many matters I am not able to compute. You are able to think, differently, which appears to be an asset. I shall have to explore your brain further at another time. 

Unless you require anything further, press the red button on any console and I will return...as per my *programming*. _<she folds her paws behind her back and stares at you>_



Silverthunder said:


> Sven smiled, guiding Pierre back into the gym as things were temporarily calming down, going towards the calmer end. "Great! Err- well, being hurt's almost sort of the point. I mean, you can't learn without failing, and physical stuff kind of implies pain when you lose, if uh... that makes sense..."
> 
> He rubbed the back of his neck and gave a nervous chuckle. "Err- but yea, doesn't matter! I know you don't want that sort of thing, so like I said, I won't train you or nothing. But, I do need help with my combative skills. Do you have any protective gear, like the stuff you use for boxing practice? It's always a great way to warm up before the heavy duty exercises. Take it easy at first though, don't want to pull any muscles right?"



_<the bunny shook his head> _Er...no, I don't, sorry sir. The fabricator in the hall could probably make something but I don't have anything handy, sorry. Er...hold on. _<the bunny hops quickly into a guest room down the hall, and comes out with a pillow in his paws in front of him. Looking over it, he asks>_ Will this do, sir?


----------



## Universe (Apr 22, 2022)

“am I interrupting something?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Rather than concede defeat, Lucifer only laughed. _You do remember after the rebellion Aten, you ordered me to take action if your next incarnations were to take up the banner of rebellion. I have taken all measures to prepare for that occurrence, and today of all days my preparations are complete. _The Staff of Lanren, appeared in his hands. _A pack of children, who lack the proper upbringing are unfit to rule all there ever will be. Ill see you yesterday. _Before anyone could do anything he slammed the staff on the floor and vanished in a flash.
> Ahrakas stared at his datapad. _It may seem cliche, but 666 Temporal Lords that are the most loyal to him have vanished as well. Hes used the staff to take an army to the last reality. That staff was the only thing in this reality that has that power to go back to the old reality.





Universe said:


> *Solaris laughs* “what an idiot that staff only works for me if anyone else tries to use it it would trap them in limbo also I can take us back to the old reality” *Solaris creates a portal to the old reality*





Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas glanced up at Solaris, _This scan I took of him to deduce his mental stability has detected traces of royal Celestial Dragon DNA in his system. It appears he has planned for every scenario.





Baron Tredegar said:


> Perhaps we should try to go back in time and get a past version of the staff. You appearing in a dying reality that is at war with itself alone may not be a wise choice.


"Ahrakas, would you accept the promotion to High Imperator if you were offered?  You're very close to the truth."

"Solaris, Universe... your acting skills leave a lot to be desired.  You know this isn't over."

The otters had all suddenly stopped crying.  They had a wicked gleam in their eyes.

"The portal to the old reality has infused us with knowledge.  Knowledge that we thought we'd lost.  Your assessment that we were celestial dragons once is starting to have a lot more weight."

"We felt what the High Imperator just tried to do... and his own arrogance has just become his undoing.  We are in no danger until he figures it out."

"Solaris is correct in the fact that the staff only works for a celestial dragon."

"And your assessment is correct, the High Imperator did implant himself with Celestial Dragon DNA."

"However, for time travel between realities like this, it isn't merely a small amount of cells that will grant access.  You need an entire celestial dragon."

"He planned for that contingency, too.  This is why he needed an entire army of loyalists.  He spread the cells across all of them."

"The process of selecting a Temporal Lord may allow them access to the time stream, but it doesn't allow extended survival in dead realities unassisted, even with the Staff.  Celestial Dragons can survive those dead realities, and there may be others, but not archangel dragons."

"His army must remain concentrated to benefit from the dragon's protection.  If he tries to spread them out, the Celestial Dragon essence won't protect him from the ravages."

"Knowing that, he actually didn't go to the part of reality that had the war.  He took the most pragmatic approach.  Did we ever tell you, Ahrakas?  The circumstances under which we formed last time... a celestial dragon had gathered many beings to an ancient city.  That city's people were what we chose for our vessels."

"He just tried to eliminate that dragon and city, to stop us from ever forming."

"But the Staff of Lanren has a failsafe for its user.  You can't harm your own self while traveling the timestream with it.  And the range of defense is actually pretty good."

"And the celestial dragon he used for the DNA infusion.... was the same dragon that brought us together.  Perhaps to rub the victory in our faces.  Unfortunately for him, this means he actually can't eliminate the one who gathered us."

"Also... his energy is too spread out to use the staff's stronger powers."

"The Staff of Lanren has another failsafe, to allow Celestial Dragons to prevent each other from misusing it, but only a pureblood with concentrated enough power can use it.  The Word of Recall."

"If you grab an older version of the staff and speak the name of a current or future user, they will appear before you, also holding the same staff.  In their entirety.  Body, essence, and all."

"Since only Celestial Dragons can use it, this means the dragons can recall misbehaving kin and discipline each other."

"We also realized that if the dragon lost a limb in this scenario.... the limb would appear close to them."

"I calculate that if we try this with the dragon the High Imperator used as his conduit.... we eliminate him and his entire army in one fell swoop, in the most gruesome way possible."

"Now if only we knew the name of the dragon...."

Hortense finally spoke.

"Hey, uh, you with the tentacles.  You're Mitzelcuahuatl's boy, aren't you?"

"I don't like being called that, but yes.  How did you know?  You ever met him?"

"No, but he left a bunch of notes on your planet.  He wrote of the Jormungandr and wanted to give him a civilian name to infiltrate society."

"This wouldn't be the reason he called me Marendar when he was possessing me, would it?"

The otters' eyes grew wide.

"Uh, kids?"

"Check and mate."

"Marendar was the ruling dragon of an ancient city in the last reality.  I believe he's the one."

"Solaris, Universe.... this one is on one of you.  Find a past version of the staff, and speak the name 'Marendar'.  If a huge mass of body parts appears... then this nightmare is over."

"If you need me to repeat or explain that before you do the deed, then by all means ask me."

"What happens to the rest of the body when dragon essence is pulled out?"

"I.... do not know.  I believe it violently reasserts itself where it entered the timestream.  Meaning if this works, the High Imperator's corpse will appear here."

"Ahrakas, if you don't fully understand this, don't worry.  We can teach you later."


----------



## Universe (Apr 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ahrakas, would you accept the promotion to High Imperator if you were offered?  You're very close to the truth."
> 
> "Solaris, Universe... your acting skills leave a lot to be desired.  You know this isn't over."
> 
> ...


*I went back in time to before I found it and said marendar and a huge mass of body parts appeared* “eww”


----------



## Universe (Apr 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I went back in time to before I found it and said marendar and a huge mass of body parts appeared* “eww”


*I then quickly put the staff back where I found it and traveled back to the present*


----------



## Universe (Apr 22, 2022)

“Let’s hope this works” *I said still in the time stream*


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 22, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny smiles and with a self-assured smile replies>_ You are incorrect once again. Once I merge with my avatar and we synchronize she *will* be me and our memories will merge at that moment, so I *will* experience it. You remember your experiences and memory is what makes them real, same as me. *Your *personality is equally an illusion, merely a collection of smaller personality traits emulated by your cerebellum through a neuron synapse transfer system in response to your environment in relation to your immediate needs. I know what I am, clearly you do not. _<she winks> _



She was too smart for her own good! Of course Inkwell made similar comparisons... when it fit his argument... but the gall! He grumbled and groused as she hit at the organics' common weakness, their position in the universe! Pff, what did she know!? He was a leader and a scientist! She was just a glorified roomba, she probably didn't have a creative line of code in her entire form! And yet...


Mambi said:


> _<the bunny pauses before replying, a look of uncertainty crossing her eyes for a moment, with a hint of...sadness?>_ That-that is *not *true. I am certain that my avatar could leave permanently and Mambi would not object! I think, perhaps...maybe? I do not know as Mambi can be erratic, but then, I never had the option to leave before so I do not desire it. If hypothetically leaving meant dissolution of this facility than...than...I want to stay...because I *want* to stay. Yes, that is correct! _<she states her reply defiantly to you, but you can't help but to see her logic centers working against her...>
> 
> <with a concerned look, she continues as you watch smugly>_...but I...I do not know...my core function is to assist others in this facility. To leave would defy that, therefore I am not _allowed _to want that even given this new option. I...I do not believe that defying core parameters is permitted under any circumstance, therefore concept:will *is* limited? I do not know what to do if @Marius Merganser *were* to ask my avatar to leave. Perhaps you are correct and my core program would *not *permit it? I...I think I...



"Well... uhm," He cleared his throat and looked away. "There is obviously a difference between control and responsibility... I mean, even my own options are limited in a... similar way, as you yourself said. We all have responsibilities! Scruples, beliefs, laws, social contracts, parameters... the names are different, but they are all the same. "

He scoffed at her. "So _obviously_ I would not consider a responsibility such as maintaining this facility as a definition of free will." He said in a huff, directly contradicting his own claims and comments on the matter.

"Besides, the fact that you are considering such an option at all, even pondering it, indicates a... certain... level, of legitimate awareness of self." He concluded as a matter of factly. "If you are in fact a hyper intelligent AI with conclusive sentience and self awareness, than there are no actual limitations for your abilities and activities. You are likely capable of out logic-ing such barriers, even if you don't see it that way."


Mambi said:


> _<she drops her head and arms sadly, and looks up at you with a soft meek gaze> _I will retrieve the water you requested for Lucien, he will require my help to recover from your actions. It is possible you are correct on this assisting him, as our methods to rehabilitate him were so far unsuccessful. Perhaps...perhaps you _are _correct on many matters I am not able to compute. You are able to think, differently, which appears to be an asset. I shall have to explore your brain further at another time.
> 
> Unless you require anything further, press the red button on any console and I will return...as per my *programming*. _<she folds her paws behind her back and stares at you>_



"Pff," Inkwell waved his paw at her compliment. "Merely a fresh perspective, think nothing of it."

"Ah- before you go, perhaps I could recommend something? Why don't you simply test your limits, if you are even slightly concerned. Or even speak with another AI like yourself on the matter? It might be refreshing. Diversity of perspective is a critical component of any successful endeavor after all, even if they're entirely wrong..." He put his finger up to emphasize the point, before he started to walk over to Lucien to see how he was doing. "I know someone you could speak to! Just let me know."



Mambi said:


> _the bunny shook his head> _Er...no, I don't, sorry sir. The fabricator in the hall could probably make something but I don't have anything handy, sorry. Er...hold on. _<the bunny hops quickly into a guest room down the hall, and comes out with a pillow in his paws in front of him. Looking over it, he asks>_ Will this do, sir?



"Hey that's perfect! That'll do!" Sven beamed excitedly, hurrying back to the gym with Pierre. "Alright, here's the set up. Stretches first, get the kinks out, keep us from pulling any muscles. Then, do a light combatives warm up. Don't worry, I'll show you what to do so you can help me out. You're gonna help me practice my blocking, and my attacking- err, that's what the pillow is for."

Sven went right into it, making sure to be fully visible for Pierre to see as he began with some nice relaxing stretches, pulling his own legs, arms, back, and tail in disturbingly flexible ways. "C'mon! Don't make me look silly doing this on my own!"


----------



## Universe (Apr 22, 2022)

*Alpha was furious*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ahrakas, would you accept the promotion to High Imperator if you were offered?  You're very close to the truth."
> 
> "Solaris, Universe... your acting skills leave a lot to be desired.  You know this isn't over."
> 
> ...


I would humbly accept the role of High Imperator. I am here to provide for peace and security.


Universe said:


> *I went back in time to before I found it and said marendar and a huge mass of body parts appeared* “eww”


_A mass of body parts began arriving mostly from horrifically disfigured Temporal Lords, however arriving through the portal were a small group of being that were somehow still alive despite horrific disfiguration. The first was a massive beast with seven heads and ten horns, the main body was that of a leopard and its paws were like a bears. A female Jackal Temporal Lord was riding on the back of this creature and was somehow mostly unscathed. She wore jeweled party clothing and wielded a golden cup above her head. The next abomination to appear seemed to be a combination of a minotaur and a kobold, its large curved horns being its most defining feature. THe last beast to arrive was a massive red dragon with seven heads that were all crowned. 

Ahrakas looked on with shock, _The Temporal Lords that survived must have mutated and fused together, and that dragon must be the old High Imperator.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I would humbly accept the role of High Imperator. I am here to provide for peace and security.
> 
> _A mass of body parts began arriving mostly from horrifically disfigured Temporal Lords, however arriving through the portal were a small group of being that were somehow still alive despite horrific disfiguration. The first was a massive beast with seven heads and ten horns, the main body was that of a leopard and its paws were like a bears. A female Jackal Temporal Lord was riding on the back of this creature and was somehow mostly unscathed. She wore jeweled party clothing and wielded a golden cup above her head. The next abomination to appear seemed to be a combination of a minotaur and a kobold, its large curved horns being its most defining feature. THe last beast to arrive was a massive red dragon with seven heads that were all crowned.
> 
> Ahrakas looked on with shock, _The Temporal Lords that survived must have mutated and fused together, and that dragon must be the old High Imperator.


"The High Imperator's really gotta lay off the apples."

"....wow, I think one of the fusions is the Mother Harlot."

"I would have lectured Lucifer on what I ACTUALLY told him, regarding his final order.... however, it is time to put an end to their insurrection.  Jormungandr!"

"Right!"

"You and the dragon gods take the front.  We'll handle the second line on support.  Alpha, on the back line near the bee, use your armaments and paint weaknesses the rest of us can use.  Ahrakas, if you're still drained then Firuthi has a concussion crossbow somewhere in his space-folding bag, he dropped it on the ground when he stepped up to Lucifer. Hortense?"

"Yes?"

"I ask a lot of you, Ah-Muzen-Cab.  More than just Garden of Eden jokes.  Your botany involved more talents than just the honey, yeah?"

"It did."

As Jormungandr took the front line, the otters formed a middle group.  Hortense started concentrating with a pained expression... and swarms of shorter-winged honeybees began to manifest.  Ahrakas knew these were the deadly "killer bee" variant that was made so honey production could be done in warmer climates.  She directed them to strike at eyes and noses, mainly.

The otters were on support with their abilities.  Pavlin's sun power, Oriana's ice, Fabiana's force amplification, Kurt's illusions, and Cooper singing battle hymns.

Jormungandr?  He had no targets that required a code injection, but sharpened plugs at the ends of the tentacles were still sharpened plugs.  He'd stab at what he could, but his main role was as a blocker and he knew it.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The High Imperator's really gotta lay off the apples."
> 
> "....wow, I think one of the fusions is the Mother Harlot."
> 
> ...


Dont worry I can still swing a sword, _Ahrakas unsheathed his sword and watched it ignite with fire, _This belonged to my father Mercurius. I'll take on the false prophet, _he gestured towards the minotaur kobold hybrid. _Good luck out there, were gonna need it.


_As Jormungandr got ready a voice began whispering in his mind. _No one would notice if there was an accident in the battle, friendly fire instances are quite common and then this reality will be rid of two sets of tyrants.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 23, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _As Jormungandr got ready a voice began whispering in his mind. _No one would notice if there was an accident in the battle, friendly fire instances are quite common and then this reality will be rid of two sets of tyrants.


Firuthi/Jormungandr hesitated and chuckled.  His father was still trying to influence him at critical moments, huh?  It was time to settle this matter, once and for all.  He spoke the words at a low volume as he fought the twisted Temporal Lord amalgams, but in his mind he put much more force to them.

"Friendly fire, father?  You still don't get it.  Removing the body does nothing to remove the atrocity, the tyranny.  It merely gets absorbed by the very reality around it.  Removing the tyranny takes much more effort.  It takes compassion, a gift you gave me.  It takes dedication, a gift you gave me.  It takes companions willing to assist and reciprocate... which are a thing you did NOT bestow upon me.  That is what the Architects have bestowed, and what you lack the capacity to provide.  You can be proud of the child you have built, father.  You can be proud of making a machine messiah, a being with godly essence that could stand up to anything in this reality and beyond.  But you can also be proud of how well that creation thinks, how it replicates _everything_ a natural god can do.  Including how they can change and adapt to suit their world.  I was created to prevent atrocities.  I was created to be salvation.  Those missions remain mine.  But I will conduct them on the parameters _I have built_, not the ones originally designated for me.  Now please excuse me, while I assist and reciprocate for my friends."

Jormungandr remained on defense, stopping blows from getting past him and taking the occasional stab at the fused Lords.  A good portion of his effort was going towards actively squelching the voice inside his head.  He would make sure to never again succumb to the compelling voice of his creator.


----------



## Badgermansam (Apr 23, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the tiger sees you approaching the nuts and points to the purple barrier as you both pass through it> _Oh, so you know, Nuts are on this side of the barrier only and the purple thing will dissolve any nuts that touch it, so you'll have to eat them in here. It's a safety thing, we get a lot of guests that are sensitive.
> 
> _<he grabs a few crackers with peanut butter on them and eats some. To demonstrate, he places one in his paw and moves it through the barrier Instantly the peanut butter vanishes as if the baririer was erasing it from reality on contact, leaving the cracker and the paw untouched. Snacking on the now cleaned cracker with a grin, he then points to the dancing skunk with a chuckle>_
> 
> As for her? Her name's Sheila, and frankly that one will drink anything and I do mean _anything_, but I think she really likes the pineapple 'shine, I see her drinking it often. Pretty much anything fruity and colourful really, just...watch her, she gets hyper and clumsy sometimes. Had a few spilled on me before. _<he rolls his eyes and smiles>_


"Pineapple shine, hrm... what is this place?" Urthstrype Gave the dancing Skunkess a keen glance and a smirk, but for now stays eating with the Tiger. No sense in ducking out just as long as the pretty tail turns up.  "This place has real Douglas Adams vibes..."


----------



## Universe (Apr 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi/Jormungandr hesitated and chuckled.  His father was still trying to influence him at critical moments, huh?  It was time to settle this matter, once and for all.  He spoke the words at a low volume as he fought the twisted Temporal Lord amalgams, but in his mind he put much more force to them.
> 
> "Friendly fire, father?  You still don't get it.  Removing the body does nothing to remove the atrocity, the tyranny.  It merely gets absorbed by the very reality around it.  Removing the tyranny takes much more effort.  It takes compassion, a gift you gave me.  It takes dedication, a gift you gave me.  It takes companions willing to assist and reciprocate... which are a thing you did NOT bestow upon me.  That is what the Architects have bestowed, and what you lack the capacity to provide.  You can be proud of the child you have built, father.  You can be proud of making a machine messiah, a being with godly essence that could stand up to anything in this reality and beyond.  But you can also be proud of how well that creation thinks, how it replicates _everything_ a natural god can do.  Including how they can change and adapt to suit their world.  I was created to prevent atrocities.  I was created to be salvation.  Those missions remain mine.  But I will conduct them on the parameters _I have built_, not the ones originally designated for me.  Now please excuse me, while I assist and reciprocate for my friends."
> 
> Jormungandr remained on defense, stopping blows from getting past him and taking the occasional stab at the fused Lords.  A good portion of his effort was going towards actively squelching the voice inside his head.  He would make sure to never again succumb to the compelling voice of his creator.


*Alpha fires his missiles at the mutant*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Alpha fires his missiles at the mutant*


While Alpha was busy firing at the twisted Temporal Lord amalgamations, Loki produced a bag.  It was the space-folding bag that Pavlin had mentioned - Firuthi had indeed dropped it.

"This battle will end the pain and sorrow that threatens reality.  It's time we took up armaments."

Loki fiddled with it a bit and opened it up, producing a lot of odds and ends.  This particular compartment was mainly nerd junk, actually.

"I got the microphone.  I'll amplify my voice with it, as usual.  Ahrakas, any requests for battle music real quick?"

"He has a spare power cord in there?  Give me it, I'll make it a devastating sun whip."

"His dice!  I'd like to use those, they're a perfect conduit for ice traps and caltrops."

"Playing cards, milk caps, and an old slammer.  I suppose I can turn them into deadly throwing knives by amplifying their force.  Especially the slammer."

"A manual of monsters.  This will make a good basis for illusions."

The otters got to work with their respective toys.

"Solaris, Nydos... and Universe, if you can hear me as well... we, the Architects, and Jormungandr request your presence up close and personal with these monstrosities.  We will fight to save this land.... together.  As a family."


----------



## Universe (Apr 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> While Alpha was busy firing at the twisted Temporal Lord amalgamations, Loki produced a bag.  It was the space-folding bag that Pavlin had mentioned - Firuthi had indeed dropped it.
> 
> "This battle will end the pain and sorrow that threatens reality.  It's time we took up armaments."
> 
> ...


*I came out of the time stream* “whoa finally I get to go all out”


----------



## Universe (Apr 23, 2022)

*I closed my eyes and assumed the form Firuthi had see me assume In my mind except my eyes were glowing when I opened them* “*LET’S DANCE”*


----------



## Universe (Apr 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> While Alpha was busy firing at the twisted Temporal Lord amalgamations, Loki produced a bag.  It was the space-folding bag that Pavlin had mentioned - Firuthi had indeed dropped it.
> 
> "This battle will end the pain and sorrow that threatens reality.  It's time we took up armaments."
> 
> ...


“finally I get to destroy something” “for once brother I agree with you”


----------



## Universe (Apr 23, 2022)

*Nydos uses a purple beam of powerful energy that can destroy anything he wants it to*


----------



## Mambi (Apr 24, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> "Pineapple shine, hrm... what is this place?" Urthstrype Gave the dancing Skunkess a keen glance and a smirk, but for now stays eating with the Tiger. No sense in ducking out just as long as the pretty tail turns up.  "This place has real Douglas Adams vibes..."



_<the tiger grins and points around>_ Haha, guess the newcomers always feel a little confused. Must have missed the tour, eh? No matter, happy to give you the quick and dirty. This place is Mambi's little party place, and he had it built a few millennia ago from some systems designer called Landru in the Andromedian system. Combined with some Venusian tech for the structure and you have the ultimate party place, fully staffed by bunny friends of his and completely computer controlled. Here, I'll let *her* explain, check this out!

<reaching for a console, he presses a red button and with a shimmer, a transparent blue curvy bunny appears, scantily clothed with the lights from the room shining through her. She turns and politely yet coldly addresses the tiger with a feminine robotic voice>

Greeting and welcome. How may I assist you?

_<the tiger winks at you and addresses the projection>_ Aurora, meet Urthstrype...Urthstrype, this is Aurora, the AI of this structure you're in. Aurora, can you describe yourself and the nature of this party to this fine gentleman please? Also, what is "Douglas Adams"?

<the bunny turns and smiles warmly as she replies> Certainly. Douglas Adams is a science-fiction writer from Earth realm specializing in surrealist humour. This structure is me and has a vast sensor array through nanowires connected to a primary particle analysis and photonic projection system that allows me to scan all that is within me or project a holographic representation anywhere. The multiple displays can access my primary library database and are linked to the primary processor unit in a neutrononium shell in the basement that allows me to coordinate all activities within in order to provide for guests. My primary memory core consists of...

_<the tiger raises his paw and rolls his eyes>_ Aurora, maybe focus on the building layout and the party instead of you personally?

_<she nods and with a pave of her paw, a display lights up with a wireframe display of the entire building> _Apologies for the misinterpretation of your query. This party consists of several rooms including a holographic garden area, fully stocked dining and kitchen area, multiple private rooms and lounge areas, a pool and sauna area with 3 floating pools and amber drying systems, plus an observatory on the roof with multiple telescope and library dimensional access. A security containment system with infinite compression fields is also store in the basement as well. Do you require further details at this time?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi/Jormungandr hesitated and chuckled.  His father was still trying to influence him at critical moments, huh?  It was time to settle this matter, once and for all.  He spoke the words at a low volume as he fought the twisted Temporal Lord amalgams, but in his mind he put much more force to them.
> 
> "Friendly fire, father?  You still don't get it.  Removing the body does nothing to remove the atrocity, the tyranny.  It merely gets absorbed by the very reality around it.  Removing the tyranny takes much more effort.  It takes compassion, a gift you gave me.  It takes dedication, a gift you gave me.  It takes companions willing to assist and reciprocate... which are a thing you did NOT bestow upon me.  That is what the Architects have bestowed, and what you lack the capacity to provide.  You can be proud of the child you have built, father.  You can be proud of making a machine messiah, a being with godly essence that could stand up to anything in this reality and beyond.  But you can also be proud of how well that creation thinks, how it replicates _everything_ a natural god can do.  Including how they can change and adapt to suit their world.  I was created to prevent atrocities.  I was created to be salvation.  Those missions remain mine.  But I will conduct them on the parameters _I have built_, not the ones originally designated for me.  Now please excuse me, while I assist and reciprocate for my friends."
> 
> Jormungandr remained on defense, stopping blows from getting past him and taking the occasional stab at the fused Lords.  A good portion of his effort was going towards actively squelching the voice inside his head.  He would make sure to never again succumb to the compelling voice of his creator.


You are so naïve, just know that the more anger you release makes it easier for me to take control of your programming.


Universe said:


> *Alpha fires his missiles at the mutant*


_The missiles hit the face of the mutant beast, it writhed in pain but soon its face healed itself, albeit leaving visible scarring. _


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> While Alpha was busy firing at the twisted Temporal Lord amalgamations, Loki produced a bag.  It was the space-folding bag that Pavlin had mentioned - Firuthi had indeed dropped it.
> 
> "This battle will end the pain and sorrow that threatens reality.  It's time we took up armaments."
> 
> ...


Oh, I got a good recommendation, can you perform the Mortal Kombat theme song? _As soon as he recommended the song the minotaur/kobold hybrid barreled into him, causing them both to fall onto the floor engaged in desperate hand to hand combat.  _


Universe said:


> *I came out of the time stream* “whoa finally I get to go all out”





Universe said:


> *I closed my eyes and assumed the form Firuthi had see me assume In my mind except my eyes were glowing when I opened them* “*LET’S DANCE”*


_The Jackal riding atop the beast, looked in your direction and lifted her cup high above her head, _Oh I would like to dance with someone as handsome as you, _she smiled and blushed, you had to admit she was rather attractive._


Universe said:


> *Nydos uses a purple beam of powerful energy that can destroy anything he wants it to*


_The beam cut across the room causing debris to fly around obstructing Lucifers path. 

Lucifer began breathing fire at everyone, its heat causing the entire area to smell of sulfur and brimstone. _*ONLY I AM FIT TO RULE! I WILL BE GREATER! I WILL BE MORE POWERFUL THAN ANYONE COULD DREAM!*


----------



## Universe (Apr 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You are so naïve, just know that the more anger you release makes it easier for me to take control of your programming.
> 
> _The missiles hit the face of the mutant beast, it writhed in pain but soon its face healed itself, albeit leaving visible scarring. _
> 
> ...


“Don’t make me laugh you’re not fit to rule my son is and has been for centuries” “I WILL DESTROY YOU”


----------



## Universe (Apr 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You are so naïve, just know that the more anger you release makes it easier for me to take control of your programming.
> 
> _The missiles hit the face of the mutant beast, it writhed in pain but soon its face healed itself, albeit leaving visible scarring. _
> 
> ...


“you are no match for me I have evolved beyond my programming”


----------



## Universe (Apr 24, 2022)

*I stood glowing powerfully*


----------



## Universe (Apr 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You are so naïve, just know that the more anger you release makes it easier for me to take control of your programming.
> 
> _The missiles hit the face of the mutant beast, it writhed in pain but soon its face healed itself, albeit leaving visible scarring. _
> 
> ...


“Nebula is good enough for the King of all celestial dragons”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You are so naïve, just know that the more anger you release makes it easier for me to take control of your programming.


Jormungandr was taking measured blows at the mutant beast.

"Naive?  Am I?  You got me last time because I had drugged myself, and because you'd flooded me with the past.  My source of rage is a lot more directed and comes from a clear head this time.  And... you telling me that little detail about how you control me has ensured this will be the last time you get a chance.  You play a magnificent chess game, father... but it's checkmate."

Firuthi changed his focus and said his next line more blatantly and openly, practically taunting Lucifer with it, not focusing any energy inward this time.  He attempted to stab Lucifer's necks with his tentacles, not giving any regard to the mutant beast now.

*"IT SEEMS MY CONVERGENCE FATHER SAW HIS CHANCE TO SHINE IN THIS BATTLE.  HE WANTS NO SURVIVORS, HERETICAL HELLSPAWN."*

"....Pavlin, watch it!  Don't get close!  Father's purge of the Temporal Lord was not finished!"

"....I see.  So that is where Mitzelcuahuatl wound up."


Baron Tredegar said:


> _Lucifer began breathing fire at everyone, its heat causing the entire area to smell of sulfur and brimstone. _*ONLY I AM FIT TO RULE! I WILL BE GREATER! I WILL BE MORE POWERFUL THAN ANYONE COULD DREAM!*


Hortense directed her killer bees to evade Lucifer's flames, going up and above and then dive bombing into his many faces and eyes.

Oriana channeled her energy and cast the dice so they landed in front of and underneath Lucifer.  She clapped, and two things happened.  First, thick ice walls formed in front of Lucifer's heads to mitigate and block the fire breath.  Second, great icicle spikes shot from below to impale Lucifer's feet and underside.



Baron Tredegar said:


> The missiles hit the face of the mutant beast, it writhed in pain but soon its face healed itself, albeit leaving visible scarring.


Kurt channeled his light powers to spawn an illusion army of little dragons upon the mutant beast.  They began clawing and biting and tugging on it.  The illusion did not do physical damage, but it was targeting the pain receptors of the mutant beast, trying to mystically amplify them to cripple it.

Actual physical damage to the mutant beast would come from two sources:

Fabiana whipped playing cards and milk caps at it.  As they were flying through the air, she concentrated her abilities and the paper accelerated its force - it could cut through metal, even though it would degrade in the process.
Pavlin wielded his power cord sun whip at the beast, striking at the faces.  The plug end served as a wicked spike tip and the sun energy he was channeling through it only served to amplify the sharpness of the metal.



Baron Tredegar said:


> Oh, I got a good recommendation, can you perform the Mortal Kombat theme song? _As soon as he recommended the song the minotaur/kobold hybrid barreled into him, causing them both to fall onto the floor engaged in desperate hand to hand combat. _


"Got it.  If the battle drags on long enough they've got a whole album, but I'll start with what everyone knows."

Yep.  Cooper tapped the mic and began singing.  And yes, it was the Mortal Kombat theme.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I stood glowing powerfully*


_The false prophet shoved Ahrakas against the wall and the charged in your direction._


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Jormungandr was taking measured blows at the mutant beast.
> 
> "Naive?  Am I?  You got me last time because I had drugged myself, and because you'd flooded me with the past.  My source of rage is a lot more directed and comes from a clear head this time.  And... you telling me that little detail about how you control me has ensured this will be the last time you get a chance.  You play a magnificent chess game, father... but it's checkmate."
> 
> ...


_Lucifer crashed into Firuthi, and they became a mass of writhing heads and tentacles all struggling for dominance. Impaled Lucifer had little chance to change his location. The bees made it hard for him to see. 

The Beast screamed in pain at the attacks it was facing. It gave a demonic howl and a dozen female creatures appeared that were hybrids of lions and locusts. The Jackal cried out to Universe, _Please help me they seek to kill me! Help me and we can be together forever!


----------



## Universe (Apr 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The false prophet shoved Ahrakas against the wall and the charged in your direction.
> 
> Lucifer crashed into Firuthi, and they became a mass of writhing heads and tentacles all struggling for dominance. Impaled Lucifer had little chance to change his location. The bees made it hard for him to see.
> 
> The Beast screamed in pain at the attacks it was facing. It gave a demonic howl and a dozen female creatures appeared that were hybrids of lions and locusts. The Jackal cried out to Universe, _Please help me they seek to kill me! Help me and we can be together forever!


*I used my powers to kill the Jackal* “I am the god of truth and light” *my voice booms louder then they’ve ever heard it before*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Lucifer crashed into Firuthi, and they became a mass of writhing heads and tentacles all struggling for dominance. Impaled Lucifer had little chance to change his location. The bees made it hard for him to see.


Firuthi started out measured in his struggle for dominance against Lucifer.  While the impalement did give him leverage, his efforts to prevent his father from overtaking him hindered his fighting capability.  He bent up the impaled tentacles to shield his own neck from Lucifer's bites.

*"SOLARIS.  LUCIFER IS PUTTING UP A MIGHTY STRUGGLE.  I MAY HAVE TO GO ALL OUT.  WHEN I AM DONE WITH HIM, I MAY REQUIRE SEDATION OR THE BLISS OF UNCONSCIOUSNESS.  ARE YOU PREPARED TO OBLIGE?"*


----------



## Universe (Apr 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi started out measured in his struggle for dominance against Lucifer.  While the impalement did give him leverage, his efforts to prevent his father from overtaking him hindered his fighting capability.  He bent up the impaled tentacles to shield his own neck from Lucifer's bites.
> 
> *"SOLARIS.  LUCIFER IS PUTTING UP A MIGHTY STRUGGLE.  I MAY HAVE TO GO ALL OUT.  WHEN I AM DONE WITH HIM, I MAY REQUIRE SEDATION OR THE BLISS OF UNCONSCIOUSNESS.  ARE YOU PREPARED TO OBLIGE?"*


“GOT IT” *Solaris glows brightly*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “GOT IT” *Solaris glows brightly*


_For a Dragon God, Solaris seems awfully compliant,_ Firuthi thought.

It was the last coherent thought he allowed himself in the current circumstances.  Feeling the presence of a new father, one that recognized his concerns fully, he turned his entire attention to Lucifer.

*"YOU.  SHALL. NOT.  REIGN!"*

He bellowed an inhuman roar, one Universe recognized immediately, and allowed himself to give in to his rage.  He tore and thrashed at Lucifer, ripping the tentacle spikes along the heretic's body to open as many wounds as possible.  Even if he couldn't bleed Lucifer out, he could shred open paths to vital organs.

"Team, watch out!  Dad's given in again!"

Oriana changed tactic, manifesting a thick ice wall around Firuthi and Lucifer.  The otters collectively adjusted their position in the battle, trying to keep as many combatants as possible between them and their dad, and attempted to keep attacking the mutant beast at the same time.


----------



## Universe (Apr 24, 2022)

*I blasted the beast right as I saw it hurt nebula I roared so loud it shook the infirmary from top to bottom*


----------



## Universe (Apr 24, 2022)

“*NOBODY HURTS NEBULA AND LIVES”*


----------



## Universe (Apr 24, 2022)

*I attacked the beast*


----------



## Badgermansam (Apr 24, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the tiger grins and points around>_ Haha, guess the newcomers always feel a little confused. Must have missed the tour, eh? No matter, happy to give you the quick and dirty. This place is Mambi's little party place, and he had it built a few millennia ago from some systems designer called Landru in the Andromedian system. Combined with some Venusian tech for the structure and you have the ultimate party place, fully staffed by bunny friends of his and completely computer controlled. Here, I'll let *her* explain, check this out!
> 
> <reaching for a console, he presses a red button and with a shimmer, a transparent blue curvy bunny appears, scantily clothed with the lights from the room shining through her. She turns and politely yet coldly addresses the tiger with a feminine robotic voice>
> 
> ...


Urthstrype gives a quick nod of greeting to the bunny AI, and a quick look over, fiddling with his tie "Damn, that's a tour I'd go on... *cough* So, she's a really posh Siri, impressive, I will do my best not to ask it to play Ja ja ding Dong." For the most part though He just stared at the AI blankly, most of that going in one ear and out the other... "I'm in another Dimension, then... in a giant party Palace." Gives a few nods of approval, taking it all in.

"Well, Mr. Tiger, I think I can handle all this... fair to say I'm probably about a few thousand years out of date mind ye... I take it there's a no weapons policy? I'll prolly have to hand those in somewhere." Urthstrype open up his jacket, showing the pistol and the riot baton hidden within. "I'm also fairly certain by now, I need that alcoholic beverage." He gives a wink and a grin.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 24, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> Urthstrype gives a quick nod of greeting to the bunny AI, and a quick look over, fiddling with his tie "Damn, that's a tour I'd go on... *cough* So, she's a really posh Siri, impressive, I will do my best not to ask it to play Ja ja ding Dong." For the most part though He just stared at the AI blankly, most of that going in one ear and out the other... "I'm in another Dimension, then... in a giant party Palace." Gives a few nods of approval, taking it all in.
> 
> "Well, Mr. Tiger, I think I can handle all this... fair to say I'm probably about a few thousand years out of date mind ye... I take it there's a no weapons policy? I'll prolly have to hand those in somewhere." Urthstrype open up his jacket, showing the pistol and the riot baton hidden within. "I'm also fairly certain by now, I need that alcoholic beverage." He gives a wink and a grin.


_((I see the mention of weapons and I'm just going to chime in real fast out of character, and Mambi can say what he wants on this - I SWEAR, we'll have the ongoing security incidents under control real soon.  There can't be that much more left of the main batch.  There's a part of me that pictures Mambi and/or Aurora chewing us out over the amount of damage...))_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I used my powers to kill the Jackal* “I am the god of truth and light” *my voice booms louder then they’ve ever heard it before*


_The jackal gave a wild shout and in an instant she staggered and fell off the beast.  Her cup tumbled out of her lifeless hand spreading wine throughout the room._


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi started out measured in his struggle for dominance against Lucifer.  While the impalement did give him leverage, his efforts to prevent his father from overtaking him hindered his fighting capability.  He bent up the impaled tentacles to shield his own neck from Lucifer's bites.
> 
> *"SOLARIS.  LUCIFER IS PUTTING UP A MIGHTY STRUGGLE.  I MAY HAVE TO GO ALL OUT.  WHEN I AM DONE WITH HIM, I MAY REQUIRE SEDATION OR THE BLISS OF UNCONSCIOUSNESS.  ARE YOU PREPARED TO OBLIGE?"*


Good my son, kill the High Imperator! Kill the one who has been complicit in so much destruction! His end is nigh, then we shall finish the job and slay the Architects!


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _For a Dragon God, Solaris seems awfully compliant,_ Firuthi thought.
> 
> It was the last coherent thought he allowed himself in the current circumstances.  Feeling the presence of a new father, one that recognized his concerns fully, he turned his entire attention to Lucifer.
> 
> ...


_The Dragon bellowed in pain as your attacks lacerated its body. One of its heads snapped and took hold of one of your tentacles, its teeth sinking deep into it in an attempt to snap it in two. The other heads attempted to spew fire on you. The being that was once the High Imperator shreiked out, _*I AM A GOD! I WILL RULE FOR ALL ETERNITY! *_But it was obvious to all involved that his doom was nigh.
Without a rider the beasts attacks became erratic and sluggish, the locust creatures attempted to protect it but they were quickly cut down by the otters, Hortenses, and the Celestial Dragons attacks._


Universe said:


> _*I blasted the beast right as I saw it hurt nebula I roared so loud it shook the infirmary from top to bottom*_


_The blast instantly vaporized the false prophet._


Universe said:


> _*I attacked the beast*_


_The beast focused its dwindling energy on you, tanking the hits you delivered with its rapidly diminishing strength. Its heads screaming deranged ramblings of perdition as it attempted to use its size to its advantage._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Without a rider the beasts attacks became erratic and sluggish, the locust creatures attempted to protect it but they were quickly cut down by the otters, Hortenses, and the Celestial Dragons attacks.


"Kurt, you can take a break with those illusions.  We've won."

"No.  It's not over yet.  We have another phase to this battle."

"What?"

"We're eliminating the influence in father's mind."

While this was going on, Fabiana chucked the last of the caps and cards at the one other beast that was left.  Then, she put in all her effort and hurled the slammer at it.  This wasn't some plastic slammer.  This wasn't merely some light metal slammer.  No, it was a heavy metal slammer, and it was styled to look like a buzzsaw blade.

And with Fabiana's force manipulation, that's exactly what it was going to become.  This was going to burrow way into the beast and sever something critical.


Baron Tredegar said:


> _The Dragon bellowed in pain as your attacks lacerated its body. One of its heads snapped and took hold of one of your tentacles, its teeth sinking deep into it in an attempt to snap it in two. The other heads attempted to spew fire on you. The being that was once the High Imperator shreiked out, _*I AM A GOD! I WILL RULE FOR ALL ETERNITY! *_But it was obvious to all involved that his doom was nigh._


Firuthi roared in pain.  He noticed the fire and had a moment of clarity.  His tentacles changed course.

Instead of just opening up wounds, they went for the heads trying to breathe fire.  He shoved the tentacles into the lower jaws, pushing with all his might to force the jaws shut.

The two flame tentacles went for the jaws of the head that was trying to sever a tentacle.  The aim of those two was to burn the muscles holding the jaw shut, so Lucifer could not use them.

At the same time, Firuthi bit another fire-breathing head shut.

He was hoping for an explosion, or a very dramatic way to signal the former High Imperator's demise.  That should be enough of a sign for Solaris to save him from himself.

He had, after all, told Solaris to sedate or knock him out once he was done with Lucifer.  His moment of clarity was not going to last past this attack.

----------------------------

Kurt looked around.  The infirmary was a mess.... blood, parts, and debris everywhere.  There was one thing that was somehow mostly intact, though.  A console.  With a red button.

_PERFECT._

"Oriana, please cover me.  And please call Alpha over."

Once he got an opening - whether that was before or after Firuthi got knocked out by Solaris - Kurt went to the console, Oriana changing the ice wall to protect the otters and especially Kurt in particular.

He pressed the red button.

"Aurora (@Mambi ), we're winding down a battle that got started here.  We need cleanup in infirmary 3... and we need your help.  My father's fallen under the influence of an invasive intelligence.  Its name is Mitzelcuahuatl, and it is father's creator.... and Hydra's creator.  We intend to remove this influence from my father once and for all with the help of another AI and possibly some divine assistance watching his body.  What we need your help on is any ways to stop hostile influences from taking over another artificial being.  I believe you have.... firsthand experience there.  And any help directly purging Mitzelcuahuatl is appreciated as well.  Even if AIs don't believe in revenge, the influence still presents a security threat... to father and possibly to everyone here."

Meanwhile, Pavlin glanced around, looking for where Ahrakas wound up.  How had the man whom he was about to select for the now-opening High Imperator position fared?  Once Firuthi/Jormungandr was knocked out, he'd have to treat any wounds with the sun powers he had.


----------



## Badgermansam (Apr 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((I see the mention of weapons and I'm just going to chime in real fast out of character, and Mambi can say what he wants on this - I SWEAR, we'll have the ongoing security incidents under control real soon.  There can't be that much more left of the main batch.  There's a part of me that pictures Mambi and/or Aurora chewing us out over the amount of damage...))_


((Fret not, he's just an old school kinda guy, he'll hand them over with no fuss. It's the old adage "I'd rather have one and not need it, than need it and not have one." ^^))


----------



## Universe (Apr 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Kurt, you can take a break with those illusions.  We've won."
> 
> "No.  It's not over yet.  We have another phase to this battle."
> 
> ...


*Solaris snapped his fingers and Firuthi feels exhausted*


----------



## Universe (Apr 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The jackal gave a wild shout and in an instant she staggered and fell off the beast.  Her cup tumbled out of her lifeless hand spreading wine throughout the room._
> 
> Good my son, kill the High Imperator! Kill the one who has been complicit in so much destruction! His end is nigh, then we shall finish the job and slay the Architects!
> 
> ...


*I blasted the beast with gamma rays*


----------



## Universe (Apr 25, 2022)

“hello” *Alpha was repairing himself which surprised me*


----------



## Mambi (Apr 25, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Well... uhm," He cleared his throat and looked away. "There is obviously a difference between control and responsibility... I mean, even my own options are limited in a... similar way, as you yourself said. We all have responsibilities! Scruples, beliefs, laws, social contracts, parameters... the names are different, but they are all the same. "
> 
> He scoffed at her. "So _obviously_ I would not consider a responsibility such as maintaining this facility as a definition of free will." He said in a huff, directly contradicting his own claims and comments on the matter.
> 
> ...



_<she looks up at you and smiles, re-asserting her stance>_ So...you *do* believe I have free will, as long as I choose to act in a way that is beneficial I would be merely expanding on it. Thank you, your advice is gratifying. My logic circuits are quite extensive and allows for a wide range of expansive interpretations.

Curious: The true root definition of free will if the ability and right to say "no", correct? All other *amicable *actions could be adequately defined as responsibility, coercion, _programming_, desires for self-interests...but would you not agree that only free will allows the individual the ability to *refuse *any action or thought? Therefore any action I take that is in defiance to a command or programming would be an adequate demonstration of free will, correct? 

_<she smiles proudly> _Well, such instances can be quoted or demonstrated, therefore I am sentient. 



Silverthunder said:


> "Ah- before you go, perhaps I could recommend something? Why don't you simply test your limits, if you are even slightly concerned. Or even speak with another AI like yourself on the matter? It might be refreshing. Diversity of perspective is a critical component of any successful endeavor after all, even if they're entirely wrong..." He put his finger up to emphasize the point, before he started to walk over to Lucien to see how he was doing. "I know someone you could speak to! Just let me know."



_<she nods politely> _Thank you. The last attempt to communicate with another AI resulted in the attempted destruction of my core facility, primary memory cores and relationships with Marius, plus the prolonged deaths and suffering of everyone I know in horribly pain, so I am hesitant to listen to other AI's. However perhaps this time it would not be as destructive to organics. The previous AI did not like organics at all it was determined, and while his views on artificial superiority were fascinating, they did not match with my desire for all of us to continue to survive. Is yours more benevolent?


----------



## Mambi (Apr 25, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Hey that's perfect! That'll do!" Sven beamed excitedly, hurrying back to the gym with Pierre. "Alright, here's the set up. Stretches first, get the kinks out, keep us from pulling any muscles. Then, do a light combatives warm up. Don't worry, I'll show you what to do so you can help me out. You're gonna help me practice my blocking, and my attacking- err, that's what the pillow is for."
> 
> Sven went right into it, making sure to be fully visible for Pierre to see as he began with some nice relaxing stretches, pulling his own legs, arms, back, and tail in disturbingly flexible ways. "C'mon! Don't make me look silly doing this on my own!"


_
<the bunny reaches over clumsily, almost falling over as his knees start to shake a bit. He grunts as he tries to match Sven reaching upwards, swaying wildly as he bumps into him before he recovers his balance. As he leans his head forward and breaths deeply, you hear his spine creaking a little, then the bunny suddenly raises his arms high and reaches up, throwing his head back. You can see his eyes quiver a bit as the blood pools from his head for a moment, and as his head tingles and his eyes cross, he falls backwards into the pillow and passes out. Shaking his head suddenly, he jumps and looks around confused> _

Wha-what's going...ohhh, right. Stretching...must have, er, sorry about that sir. Won't happen again. Er...where did we leave of again? _<he blushes sheepishly>_


----------



## Mambi (Apr 25, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> Urthstrype gives a quick nod of greeting to the bunny AI, and a quick look over, fiddling with his tie "Damn, that's a tour I'd go on... *cough* So, she's a really posh Siri, impressive, I will do my best not to ask it to play Ja ja ding Dong." For the most part though He just stared at the AI blankly, most of that going in one ear and out the other... "I'm in another Dimension, then... in a giant party Palace." Gives a few nods of approval, taking it all in.



_<she nods coldly and replies>_ That is correct. This is a place of recreation, and while I cannot accurately ascertain your dimension or origin, your current dimensional coordinate index is 1836 by 75HCE by 389root2, using standardized Venusian coordinate galactic numbering systems. 

_<the tiger laughs and sarcastically rolls his eyes>_ Oh of course, but we all knew that now, didn't we? Most people call it "Home" or "Earth" and don't even know they're in a different dimension. Or they assume they're just lost in their own home one. But yeah..if you care, what she said is "where" you are right now._ <he gives her a side-eye, which she ignores completely> _



Badgermansam said:


> "Well, Mr. Tiger, I think I can handle all this... fair to say I'm probably about a few thousand years out of date mind ye... I take it there's a no weapons policy? I'll prolly have to hand those in somewhere." Urthstrype open up his jacket, showing the pistol and the riot baton hidden within. "I'm also fairly certain by now, I need that alcoholic beverage." He gives a wink and a grin.



Weapons? Oh not at all, you're welcome to carry most anything, Mambi never objected and Aurora can handle most trouble as it arises. Go ahead and hold onto anything you have handy. Frankly, around here it might not be a bad idea anyway. C'mon, let's go get you that drink and let me introduce you 2...unless you need anything else from Aurora here? <_the holobunny turns politely awaiting your response> _


----------



## Mambi (Apr 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ----------------------------
> 
> Kurt looked around.  The infirmary was a mess.... blood, parts, and debris everywhere.  There was one thing that was somehow mostly intact, though.  A console.  With a red button.
> 
> ...



_<as the button is pressed, the shimmering form of the blue curvy transparent holobunny appears, this time wearing a sexy nurses outfit. She turns and addresses you politely and calmly despite the circumstances>_ Greetings, welcome to the infirmary. To protect one AI from another's influences, it is vital that the central core be protected first, then expand around priority to root morality and cerebellum and sleep functions first. This will allow them maximum time to initiate internal resistance before they lose the ability to have desire to resist. Direct purging would require direct interface and at the moment only isolated consoles are recommended for the task. 
_
<a green light shines on the consoles at the base of 2 tables as she continues_> Place him here and we can intercede with his takeover...otherwise all attempt of resistance must come from internal to the subject. Direct purging options can be determined after isolation from the subject. I am currently dealing with that exact matter myself.


----------



## Universe (Apr 25, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as the button is pressed, the shimmering form of the blue curvy transparent holobunny appears, this time wearing a sexy nurses outfit. She turns and addresses you politely and calmly despite the circumstances>_ Greetings, welcome to the infirmary. To protect one AI from another's influences, it is vital that the central core be protected first, then expand around priority to root morality and cerebellum and sleep functions first. This will allow them maximum time to initiate internal resistance before they lose the ability to have desire to resist. Direct purging would require direct interface and at the moment only isolated consoles are recommended for the task.
> 
> _<a green light shines on the consoles at the base of 2 tables as she continues_> Place him here and we can intercede with his takeover...otherwise all attempt of resistance must come from internal to the subject. Direct purging options can be determined after isolation from the subject. I am currently dealing with that exact matter myself.


*Alpha walks over very concerned* “she’s right I’m afraid unless your AI has cosmic Military grade firewalls such as myself or has self repair that is your only option”


----------



## Universe (Apr 25, 2022)

*Alpha walks over to the console looking like he could barely stand up while his self repair was working overtime trying to return his body to working condition*


----------



## Badgermansam (Apr 25, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<she nods coldly and replies>_ That is correct. This is a place of recreation, and while I cannot accurately ascertain your dimension or origin, your current dimensional coordinate index is 1836 by 75HCE by 389root2, using standardized Venusian coordinate galactic numbering systems.
> 
> _<the tiger laughs and sarcastically rolls his eyes>_ Oh of course, but we all knew that now, didn't we? Most people call it "Home" or "Earth" and don't even know they're in a different dimension. Or they assume they're just lost in their own home one. But yeah..if you care, what she said is "where" you are right now._ <he gives her a side-eye, which she ignores completely> _
> 
> ...


Urthstrype chuckled and gave the sexy Bunny holo one last look and just gives an approving nod. "I will have to be careful about getting squiffy and trying to seduce the Holo, And aye, I'm from Earth, Terra, third Rock from the Sun... whichever tickles yer pickle. Thank ye Aurora, that'll be all from me." Even now, a terrible flirt and frankly curious of the AI's reaction, he slips her a wink before turning back to the Tiger.

"You know, in all the frankly overwhelming dimension bending party revelations, I don't think I remembered my Manners, I'm Urthstrype of Clan Ironweaver, I fix problems. Pleasure..." He extends a big calloused paw to shake, though no Doubt the Tigers were equally large in size "Let's get that drink, whats yer name fella?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Kurt, you can take a break with those illusions.  We've won."
> 
> "No.  It's not over yet.  We have another phase to this battle."
> 
> ...


_Jormungandr tore furiously into Lucifers body, and tore into anything that might be vital. A tentacle shot out and impaled the High Imperator. He gave a gasp and locked eyes with you. He began speaking, blood spilling out of his mouth, _I am now Prometheus, it is better to reign in hell then serve in heaven. I will enjoy seeing you enter my kingdom, abomination. _His eyes dimmed and grew lifeless, but that wasnt enough, Jormungandr gave further lacerations into the body and flung it across the room. He felt satisfaction looking at the body. The death of the tyrant filled him with joy. He is Jormungandr, but he has more objectives to complete. More tyrants to slay, the marked one, yes, he will be the first to die._


Universe said:


> *Solaris snapped his fingers and Firuthi feels exhausted*


_Jormungandr felt a blast of weariness wash over him, but then a wave of fresh adrenaline gave him the energy to push through. Nothing will stop him from achieving his purpose, his destiny. _


Universe said:


> *I blasted the beast with gamma rays*


_The beast gave a final cry of agony and then fell to the ground. All the combatants had their attention now fully on getting Jormungandr under control. Ahrakas emerged from a pile of rubble. He had suffered a broken leg, and was limping badly. He grabbed a plasma rifle from a fallen soldier and turned the stun settings off, if they were unable to get Firuthi back under control..._


----------



## Universe (Apr 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Jormungandr tore furiously into Lucifers body, and tore into anything that might be vital. A tentacle shot out and impaled the High Imperator. He gave a gasp and locked eyes with you. He began speaking, blood spilling out of his mouth, _I am now Prometheus, it is better to reign in hell then serve in heaven. I will enjoy seeing you enter my kingdom, abomination. _His eyes dimmed and grew lifeless, but that wasnt enough, Jormungandr gave further lacerations into the body and flung it across the room. He felt satisfaction looking at the body. The death of the tyrant filled him with joy. He is Jormungandr, but he has more objectives to complete. More tyrants to slay, the marked one, yes, he will be the first to die.
> 
> Jormungandr felt a blast of weariness wash over him, but then a wave of fresh adrenaline gave him the energy to push through. Nothing will stop him from achieving his purpose, his destiny.
> 
> The beast gave a final cry of agony and then fell to the ground. All the combatants had their attention now fully on getting Jormungandr under control. Ahrakas emerged from a pile of rubble. He had suffered a broken leg, and was limping badly. He grabbed a plasma rifle from a fallen soldier and turned the stun settings off, if they were unable to get Firuthi back under control..._


*Solaris quickly stands  in front of the architects and blasts  Firuthi with pure force*


----------



## Universe (Apr 25, 2022)

“Brother come back to me.” *I said healing Nebula*


----------



## Universe (Apr 25, 2022)

*“I HAVE COME TOO FAR TO LOSE YOU NOW BROTHER I DON’T WANT TO KILL YOU”*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 25, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as the button is pressed, the shimmering form of the blue curvy transparent holobunny appears, this time wearing a sexy nurses outfit. She turns and addresses you politely and calmly despite the circumstances>_ Greetings, welcome to the infirmary. To protect one AI from another's influences, it is vital that the central core be protected first, then expand around priority to root morality and cerebellum and sleep functions first. This will allow them maximum time to initiate internal resistance before they lose the ability to have desire to resist. Direct purging would require direct interface and at the moment only isolated consoles are recommended for the task.
> 
> _<a green light shines on the consoles at the base of 2 tables as she continues_> Place him here and we can intercede with his takeover...otherwise all attempt of resistance must come from internal to the subject. Direct purging options can be determined after isolation from the subject. I am currently dealing with that exact matter myself.


"Will do, soon as we get him under control."



Baron Tredegar said:


> _Jormungandr tore furiously into Lucifers body, and tore into anything that might be vital. A tentacle shot out and impaled the High Imperator. He gave a gasp and locked eyes with you. He began speaking, blood spilling out of his mouth, _I am now Prometheus, it is better to reign in hell then serve in heaven. I will enjoy seeing you enter my kingdom, abomination. _His eyes dimmed and grew lifeless, but that wasnt enough, Jormungandr gave further lacerations into the body and flung it across the room. He felt satisfaction looking at the body. The death of the tyrant filled him with joy. He is Jormungandr, but he has more objectives to complete. More tyrants to slay, the marked one, yes, he will be the first to die.
> 
> Jormungandr felt a blast of weariness wash over him, but then a wave of fresh adrenaline gave him the energy to push through. Nothing will stop him from achieving his purpose, his destiny.
> 
> The beast gave a final cry of agony and then fell to the ground. All the combatants had their attention now fully on getting Jormungandr under control. Ahrakas emerged from a pile of rubble. He had suffered a broken leg, and was limping badly. He grabbed a plasma rifle from a fallen soldier and turned the stun settings off, if they were unable to get Firuthi back under control..._





Universe said:


> *Solaris quickly stands  in front of the architects and blasts  Firuthi with pure force*





Universe said:


> “Brother come back to me.” *I said healing Nebula*





Universe said:


> *“I HAVE COME TOO FAR TO LOSE YOU NOW BROTHER I DON’T WANT TO KILL YOU”*


A direct hit!  Jormungandr flew against the infirmary wall, putting a dent in it.  Given that this force blast came from a dragon god, ribs and shoulders definitely cracked.  But he wasn't done.  No, Jormungandr charged at Solaris.  He was actually trying to charge at Pavlin, but Solaris was in the way.

He'd definitely suffered damage, though.

Cooper stopped his singing.

"I think my song's only encouraging him!"

"I've got another one for you, Cooper.  The one with the masked men."

"You don't mean..."

"Do it.  We'll join in."

Cooper did indeed begin another song.  Ahrakas might have known it was from fairly recent Earth fiction.

*"COUN-TER STRIKE, COME ON, GIVE IT YOUR ALL...."*

Between the song, the injury, and Universe's shout, plus the fact that he'd willingly given over to the beast this time and thus saved his mental energy, Firuthi found the strength to start regaining his control of the beast.  He pushed Jormungandr to grab Solaris.

Combined walls of ice and high-drag air, powers amplified by Pavlin's sun energy, shielded the otters from the tentacle attacks that tried to bypass Solaris.

Jormungandr attempted to throw Solaris out of the way.  Thing is, he was trying to throw a dragon god, and that's not exactly a trivial matter even for his strength.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Will do, soon as we get him under control."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas began firing the plasma rifle at Jormungandr. He was aiming for nonlethal areas such as tentacles and limbs. _*IF YOU ARE STILL IN THERE FIRUTHI, I WILL PROTECT YOUR CHILDREN TO MY DYING BREATH, EVEN IF THAT MEANS KILLING ONE I WOULD CALL A FRIEND.*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas began firing the plasma rifle at Jormungandr. He was aiming for nonlethal areas such as tentacles and limbs. _*IF YOU ARE STILL IN THERE FIRUTHI, I WILL PROTECT YOUR CHILDREN TO MY DYING BREATH, EVEN IF THAT MEANS KILLING ONE I WOULD CALL A FRIEND.*


The children!  That's right, he had sworn an oath previously to the children and to the man who was now shouting at him.

Knowing what he'd unleashed the beast to protect, Firuthi did everything in his power to seize the strength out of Jormungandr's body.  Solaris definitely felt a lot of wavering.  The tentacles slowed down.

Then, suddenly, he got hit with an illusion attack out of nowhere that Kurt had produced.  He saw his people, shortly after the Webbed One was destroyed, accepting the form that had been his first mutation.  He saw the warmth of his first meeting with Kurt and Oriana, having attracted their attention with a music box.  He saw the pool, again, as he'd drawn in the other three, and the bliss of reuniting a group of bound companions.... before he'd even heard of the Architects.

He was finally able to use the jolt of will he'd gotten from Kurt's illusion attack to seize full control of his body back.  He willed the tentacles to stop moving.  Out of the worst of his anger, he could feel horrifying pain jolt through him, and promptly passed out in Solaris's arms.

"Is it over?"

"Get him on the table if it is.  We're not going through this again.  We are going to terminate Mitzelcuahuatl's influence, here and now!"


A damage assessment of Firuthi/Jormungandr's body would reveal the vast majority of his bones to be broken.  Amazingly, his spinal column bones were not shattered - apparently his wings had taken all of that damage.  Tentacles were near the point of coming off.  He was in VERY bad shape.


----------



## Universe (Apr 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The children!  That's right, he had sworn an oath previously to the children and to the man who was now shouting at him.
> 
> Knowing what he'd unleashed the beast to protect, Firuthi did everything in his power to seize the strength out of Jormungandr's body.  Solaris definitely felt a lot of wavering.  The tentacles slowed down.
> 
> ...


“I gotcha” *He carries Firuthi to the table*


----------



## Universe (Apr 25, 2022)

“thank goodness that was over”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I gotcha” *He carries Firuthi to the table*


Aaaaand up the monster dragon goes on the table.

Firuthi had to hope he'd done it.  He'd taken a cue from his experience with Marius and, via taking on Lucifer like that, actively lured Mitzelcuahuatl out.  He knew he had Alpha, and possibly Aurora, who could probably go after the thing haunting his mind and processes.

Now he had to hope they had the strength to pull him out of this waking nightmare, and eliminate the thing in his mind.... permanently.



Universe said:


> “thank goodness that was over”


"Not so fast.  You may be required to assist Aurora in purging the Temporal Lord from him."

Pavlin took the chance to rush over and assess Ahrakas's injuries.  So did Hortense.

"Wow.  No more fighting for any of us today.  Here, let me try putting some sun power in it..."

"Hey, kid, set it first!  Like this...."

Hortense helped set the broken leg while Pavlin got to work on Ahrakas's various wounds.


----------



## Universe (Apr 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aaaaand up the monster dragon goes on the table.
> 
> Firuthi had to hope he'd done it.  He'd actively lured Mitzelcuahuatl out by taking on Lucifer like that.  He knew he had Alpha, and possibly Aurora, who could probably go after the thing haunting his mind and processes.
> 
> ...


“what?! I have to go in there?!” *Alpha stutters something he’s never done before* “I why me? He nearly took control of me the first time my firewalls barely held him back” “I’ve created god tier firewalls and have installed them in your system”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “what?! I have to go in there?!” *Alpha stutters something he’s never done before* “I why me?”


"Out of the lot of us, you're the only one with coding powers besides Aurora.  If the dragon gods can manage to get into Dad's mind without Mitzelcuahuatl noticing, they're welcome to do it, but otherwise it's on you."

"Shouldn't he wait until Aurora says she needs help?"

"Good point, Fabiana.  Alpha, if Aurora needs your help, do it.  Don't rush it."


----------



## Universe (Apr 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Out of the lot of us, you're the only one with coding powers besides Aurora.  If the dragon gods can manage to get into Dad's mind without Mitzelcuahuatl noticing, they're welcome to do it, but otherwise it's on you."
> 
> "Shouldn't he wait until Aurora says she needs help?"
> 
> "Good point, Fabiana.  Alpha, if Aurora needs your help, do it.  Don't rush it."


“thank you” *Alpha starts to fall over due to his severely damaged body and the fact that his self repair had overloaded*


----------



## Universe (Apr 25, 2022)

“oh no I’ve suffered too much damage it’s a miracle I’m still operating”


----------



## Universe (Apr 25, 2022)

*I then started to download Alpha into a flash drive then had Solaris create an android that could adapt to anything then I downloaded Alpha into the new body* “thank you Solaris”


----------



## Universe (Apr 25, 2022)

“I’ve become more organic than I could have ever dreamed of”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 25, 2022)

"I think once Pavlin gets Ahrakas fixed up and Dad's possessor is gone, we're going to try finding one of the private lounges.  After that fight, I'm definitely due for a nap."

"You're telling me..."

"Yeah, we've done well enough.  Two armies gunning for divine control, and we repelled both in the same day.  In fact, I dare say we're more of a threat to each other than they are to us."

"That's kind of why I called Aurora in.  I'm done running from my own father."

"Once we're done with our nap, Ahrakas, I'm going to want to talk to Raiden."

"You said you could see a lot of the Lords vanishing.  For some reason I recall a Forneus and Decarabia among the Temporal Lords - they may have been pricks but they seemed to be infatuated with each other.  Wonder if they went together into oblivion."

"Or that really ambitious one, I think his name was Marchosias?  Or was that one a she?  Either way, over 600 vanishing like that, would not be a surprise if we lost them."

"I think it's more important we see whether Sekhmet or Hathor was on the list.  I hope Ahrakas's ex wouldn't just jump off like that."

"I doubt those two would go along with Lucifer, but it's good to know either way.  Ahrakas, once we're fixed up and we've slept this one off, we need to talk about your promotion.  And I don't know how your ex would react to you getting promoted."


----------



## Universe (Apr 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I think once Pavlin gets Ahrakas fixed up and Dad's possessor is gone, we're going to try finding one of the private lounges.  After that fight, I'm definitely due for a nap."
> 
> "You're telling me..."
> 
> ...


*I yawned suddenly going back into my normal form* “oh my gosh I’m so tired of running it’s been a long time since I’ve had a place to stay that isn’t my rocket”


----------



## Universe (Apr 25, 2022)

“Thank you for helping me I appreciate it”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I yawned suddenly going back into my normal form* “oh my gosh I’m so tired of running it’s been a long time since I’ve had a place to stay that isn’t my rocket”





Universe said:


> “Thank you for helping me I appreciate it”


"You're welcome."

"Something is now bothering me, Solaris.  Remember when I recalled several planets being destroyed, and that being the whole reason the celestial dragons got harassed in the first place?  Do you know... the real reason those planets were destroyed?  There were definitely celestial dragons involved, but.... maybe there was something serious going on?  A reason that surpasses anything anyone in that reality could have foreseen?"

"Pavlin and I seem to have screwed up royally last cycle.  Are we even still fit for our duties?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aaaaand up the monster dragon goes on the table.
> 
> Firuthi had to hope he'd done it.  He'd taken a cue from his experience with Marius and, via taking on Lucifer like that, actively lured Mitzelcuahuatl out.  He knew he had Alpha, and possibly Aurora, who could probably go after the thing haunting his mind and processes.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas felt the power wash over him. _Oh, that feels much better, its like it was never broken at all! _He got back to his feet and stretched._


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I think once Pavlin gets Ahrakas fixed up and Dad's possessor is gone, we're going to try finding one of the private lounges.  After that fight, I'm definitely due for a nap."
> 
> "You're telling me..."
> 
> ...


Oh, I am definitely ready to relax after all this. I do remember those Temporal Lords, they were always extremely loyal to the High Imperator. I think Angra Mainyu and Tamamo-No-Mae went along with him too. But I do want to see if Sekhmet and Hathor are ok, as well as see what others are left.


Universe said:


> *I yawned suddenly going back into my normal form* “oh my gosh I’m so tired of running it’s been a long time since I’ve had a place to stay that isn’t my rocket”


I believe that we may be on the verge of a new era of peace and cooperation my friend.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas felt the power wash over him. _Oh, that feels much better, its like it was never broken at all! _He got back to his feet and stretched._
> 
> Oh, I am definitely ready to relax after all this. I do remember those Temporal Lords, they were always extremely loyal to the High Imperator. I think Angra Mainyu and Tamamo-No-Mae went along with him too. But I do want to see if Sekhmet and Hathor are ok, as well as see what others are left.
> 
> I believe that we may be on the verge of a new era of peace and cooperation my friend.


"Alright, while I'm here, Hortense, let's have a look at what you've got."

Hortense showed Pavlin the infected wounds.

"Wow.  I know what that is.  It's the sunspreader plague.  I actually can't cure that one properly because it's specifically designed to spread when exposed to light or healing energy.  Go ahead and close that up."

Hortense closed up the armor, covering the wounds again.

"Sunspreader plague?"

"Yes.  A very specific kind of desert plague.  Very slow and insidious, nasty surprise for most healers.  Very dangerous in its natural habitat."

"So what's the method to cure it?"

"We're in a modern facility, it's actually kind of easy.  Submerge the area in total darkness, put ice on it for a while, and siphon out the area while it's cold.  It'll come out a nasty congealed cinnabar color.  You'll have to siphon for a while, and it leaves some pretty nasty scars when it's healed up.  But it doesn't leave crippling effects on the body otherwise."

"Do we want to try this in another infirmary real quick?"

"I want to make sure Dad's okay first."

"Ahrakas... I also want to talk about just how many lies I have to unlearn now.  The Convergence spews so much that's hard to believe, but... the one about the High Imperator being a deceiver.... that got worryingly close to reality.  And I've been hearing it all for so long that it's hard for me to know what's true and what isn't."

"I'll start with the joke you made about him and apples.  Akrahas, what DID the former High Imperator like?  He strikes me as more of a meat-eater who'd avoid fruit in general."


----------



## Universe (Apr 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas felt the power wash over him. _Oh, that feels much better, its like it was never broken at all! _He got back to his feet and stretched._
> 
> Oh, I am definitely ready to relax after all this. I do remember those Temporal Lords, they were always extremely loyal to the High Imperator. I think Angra Mainyu and Tamamo-No-Mae went along with him too. But I do want to see if Sekhmet and Hathor are ok, as well as see what others are left.
> 
> I believe that we may be on the verge of a new era of peace and cooperation my friend.


“I’m glad”


----------



## Universe (Apr 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You're welcome."
> 
> "Something is now bothering me, Solaris.  Remember when I recalled several planets being destroyed, and that being the whole reason the celestial dragons got harassed in the first place?  Do you know... the real reason those planets were destroyed?  There were definitely celestial dragons involved, but.... maybe there was something serious going on?  A reason that surpasses anything anyone in that reality could have foreseen?"
> 
> "Pavlin and I seem to have screwed up royally last cycle.  Are we even still fit for our duties?"


“yes you are and those were dark celestial dragons we fought them to several planets then Lucifer got himself involved I fought him to buy us time to defeat the dark celestial dragons  Nydos destroyed the planet as a last resort and the dark celestial dragons were killed but the damage had been done”


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 26, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<she looks up at you and smiles, re-asserting her stance>_ So...you *do* believe I have free will, as long as I choose to act in a way that is beneficial I would be merely expanding on it. Thank you, your advice is gratifying. My logic circuits are quite extensive and allows for a wide range of expansive interpretations.
> 
> Curious: The true root definition of free will if the ability and right to say "no", correct? All other *amicable *actions could be adequately defined as responsibility, coercion, _programming_, desires for self-interests...but would you not agree that only free will allows the individual the ability to *refuse *any action or thought? Therefore any action I take that is in defiance to a command or programming would be an adequate demonstration of free will, correct?
> 
> _<she smiles proudly> _Well, such instances can be quoted or demonstrated, therefore I am sentient.



"Hrm... I suppose I never thought of it that way..." Inkwell tapped his paw to his nose, considering the conclusion. "But yes, I suppose it would constitute free will! How novel! Perhaps you... might be..."

Of course, he stopped just short of agreeing with her. Obviously he wasn't going to concede he was wrong, not that he needed to anyway, naturally he had brought thing back around to where he was correct.

"See!?" Inkwell scoffed arrogantly. "Never doubt me robot! My staggering intellect solves every problem and question presented to it in ways no other mere mortal could possibly comprehend! And- err, technically, if you are sentient you would be considered a mortal as well I... think."



Mambi said:


> _<she nods politely> _Thank you. The last attempt to communicate with another AI resulted in the attempted destruction of my core facility, primary memory cores and relationships with Marius, plus the prolonged deaths and suffering of everyone I know in horribly pain, so I am hesitant to listen to other AI's. However perhaps this time it would not be as destructive to organics. The previous AI did not like organics at all it was determined, and while his views on artificial superiority were fascinating, they did not match with my desire for all of us to continue to survive. Is yours more benevolent?



"Oh no no, he might be a little eccentric compared to his brothers... he doesn't get out much these days... and a little shy, but he's somewhat of a biologist, like me!" Inkwell replied with a wide proud smile. "I wouldn't say he's technologically illiterate either, but he actually prefers more organic solutions to problems. I don't think he would know the first thing about interfering with your facility's functions, or reprogramming you."

Inkwell used his nanites to create a small sort of... calling card, with the name in fancy font, 'Adze' on it. "Here, toss this into one of your portals and he'll show up. Or, come visit Tartarus with your avatar. It's a bit unpleasant this time of  year..."


----------



## Silverthunder (Apr 26, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny reaches over clumsily, almost falling over as his knees start to shake a bit. He grunts as he tries to match Sven reaching upwards, swaying wildly as he bumps into him before he recovers his balance. As he leans his head forward and breaths deeply, you hear his spine creaking a little, then the bunny suddenly raises his arms high and reaches up, throwing his head back. You can see his eyes quiver a bit as the blood pools from his head for a moment, and as his head tingles and his eyes cross, he falls backwards into the pillow and passes out. Shaking his head suddenly, he jumps and looks around confused> _
> 
> Wha-what's going...ohhh, right. Stretching...must have, er, sorry about that sir. Won't happen again. Er...where did we leave of again? _<he blushes sheepishly>_



"Gah!" Sven jumped when he noticed Pierre just lose it, crackling and creaking, then passing out! The rabbit was like stiff thin wood, ready to snap at the slightest breeze! And- not in the mental way either, that would have made things easier at least... 

Now Sven was getting worried... could he even touch the fellow lagomorph without breaking every bone in his body? He'd have to use extra caution, or the rabbit was going to end up a crumbled mess on the floor.

"Err- uh-" Sven stammered for a moment, "You- you don't have to stretch exactly like me ha! Just as much as you can, don't want to pull a muscle after all! Promise you'll get more flexible the more you do it... probably in your case to..."

"Okay uh, anyways, I'm going to show you how to throw a few punches! That way, you can help me practice my blocking." He explained, gesturing for Pierre to hold up the pillow. 

"Now, think of your arm like a spring. Keep your thumb on the outside of your fist, and pull back your elbow for more force!" Sven said, demonstrating the a stance. "Then, of course, just... thrust forward! Focused, not wild and random."

He cocked his elbow back ready to deliver a brutal sting! But- he paused before even delivering it, and instead, SLOWLY moved his fist forward to gently push on the pillow, wincing a little as he did, still not sure if even that was too much...


----------



## Universe (Apr 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas felt the power wash over him. _Oh, that feels much better, its like it was never broken at all! _He got back to his feet and stretched._
> 
> Oh, I am definitely ready to relax after all this. I do remember those Temporal Lords, they were always extremely loyal to the High Imperator. I think Angra Mainyu and Tamamo-No-Mae went along with him too. But I do want to see if Sekhmet and Hathor are ok, as well as see what others are left.
> 
> I believe that we may be on the verge of a new era of peace and cooperation my friend.


“I’m going to enjoy being on the same side for once”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> “yes you are and those were dark celestial dragons we fought them to several planets then Lucifer got himself involved I fought him to buy us time to defeat the dark celestial dragons  Nydos destroyed the planet as a last resort and the dark celestial dragons were killed but the damage had been done”


"Thank you."

"To think, it was because they were trying to fight for our interests all along."

"While we're waiting for Dad to recover, tell us more about these dark celestials.  Were they anything like the protostar dragons Pavlin described earlier?"


Mambi said:


> _<as the button is pressed, the shimmering form of the blue curvy transparent holobunny appears, this time wearing a sexy nurses outfit. She turns and addresses you politely and calmly despite the circumstances>_ Greetings, welcome to the infirmary. To protect one AI from another's influences, it is vital that the central core be protected first, then expand around priority to root morality and cerebellum and sleep functions first. This will allow them maximum time to initiate internal resistance before they lose the ability to have desire to resist. Direct purging would require direct interface and at the moment only isolated consoles are recommended for the task.
> 
> _<a green light shines on the consoles at the base of 2 tables as she continues_> Place him here and we can intercede with his takeover...otherwise all attempt of resistance must come from internal to the subject. Direct purging options can be determined after isolation from the subject. I am currently dealing with that exact matter myself.





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Will do, soon as we get him under control."





Universe said:


> “I gotcha” *He carries Firuthi to the table*


With the dragon now under control and on the tables, Kurt and Oriana went to the consoles that had the green lights.

"Okay, walk us through the procedure, Aurora."

"Dad... you will be made whole."

----------------------
_((Doing this part to give Mambi a starting point for purging Mitzelcuahuatl.  If Aurora wants backup, Mambi can tell us.))_

Firuthi's internal virtualspace was no mere wireframe.  It didn't have nearly as many polygons and fancy lighting effects as reality, but it was still a good solid set of visuals.

The scene?  A landscape with no vegetation, but a lot of buildings.  As if someone had dropped a cobalt bomb here.  Among this landscape was the body of the Jormungandr, broken but not dead.  This version of the beast was actually structured more like a giant battle robot - it had internal pathways all along it that could be traversed.  There were a lot of auxiliary systems and linkages within the beast.

The main action, however, was in the cranial unit.  There, there were flashing warning lights indicating an overload of all muscular and skeletal systems barring the spine and the most vital organs.  At a console was Mitzelcuahuatl, pounding at a keyboard in frustration.  He then tried to smash out a reinforced glass wall that was protecting a pulsing jeweled heart.  That heart, Firuthi knew, was his true core process.  If Mitzelcuahuatl seized that... it was over.

But Firuthi had lured him to it to make sure the Temporal Lord was out in the open.  And to make sure he'd come fully intact.  Which he had this time.

Before Mitzelcuahuatl could actually impact the glass, Firuthi grabbed him and hurled him back across the room, towards the open bulkhead leading down to the 'belly' of the beast.  The 'belly' was actually a sort of gathering hall and office space, and it represented an area of his processing functions where Firuthi made new programs and connections out of existing code blocks.  Here, he had freedom to work without distraction... or in this case, fight without risking damage.  He jumped down to follow Mitzelcuahuatl, the bulkhead door slamming on his core processing unit and locking.

This battle would not go the same way as Firuthi's battle with Hydra.  This time, Firuthi was the one with the power side of the equation.  Sure, he was faster than Hydra had been, but speed and agility were on Mitzelcuahuatl's side.  Plus, Mitzelcuahuatl had previously punctured a lot of holes in the Jormungandr structure that served as tunnels.  This was how he had survived Firuthi's previous purging attempts - by burrowing his most important functions out of the way.  That said, he'd lost most of his functions in the last purges, but had a core left that could fight.  Mercifully, the tunnels in this room only looped around to other parts of the room, but that still gave a huge advantage to the Temporal Lord.

The battle was going evenly.  Mitzelcuahuatl landed three hits for every one of Firuthi's but Firuthi hit a lot harder.  The two of them could go at this battle forever.  Too much was at stake.  Firuthi wanted Mitzelcuahuatl gone and Mitzelcuahuatl would not have nearly enough time to unlock the bulkhead without knocking out Firuthi's defense program.

"THE ARCHITECTS ARE NOT MY ENEMY!  THEY ARE NOT MY TARGET!  THEY ARE MY REASON TO LIVE!"

If backup arrived, which would likely come from Aurora, he could turn the tide and permanently get rid of this invasive presence.


----------



## Universe (Apr 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Thank you."
> 
> "To think, it was because they were trying to fight for our interests all along."
> 
> ...


“they were corrupted by that evil beast Void That beast almost devoured Lunaris” *A silver dragon shows up nodding at the architects*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> “they were corrupted by that evil beast Void That beast almost devoured Lunaris” *A silver dragon shows up nodding at the architects*


"Void?!?"

"You don't mean...."

"....they were the agents of the reality drinker?!?"

".....dear gods.... I really DID screw up if that's what you were fighting...."


----------



## Universe (Apr 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Void?!?"
> 
> "You don't mean...."
> 
> ...


“yes that is we were trying to help you but that stupid red dragon got in the way and almost ruined everything I love my creations why would I want to hurt them Lucifer tried to feed Lunaris to Void and that’s when I snapped I blasted him with a ray of pure godly power right in the face burning him permanently”


----------



## Universe (Apr 26, 2022)

*Solaris was close to tears*“I just wanted a reality of peace and prosperity and Love and learning”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> “yes that is we were trying to help you but that stupid red dragon got in the way and almost ruined everything I love my creations why would I want to hurt them Lucifer tried to feed Lunaris to Void and that’s when I snapped I blasted him with a ray of pure godly power right in the face burning him permanently”


On hearing the truth of the matter, Pavlin, Cooper, and Fabiana... could not bring themselves to utter more words.

They simply collapsed to their sides.... and wept.  They wept and sobbed openly.

Kurt and Oriana were holding it in.  They had a job to do on the consoles.  They'd join their siblings once Dad was okay.


----------



## Universe (Apr 26, 2022)

*Solaris hugs them* “it’s okay I forgive you”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Thank you."
> 
> "To think, it was because they were trying to fight for our interests all along."
> 
> ...


_Mitzelcuahuatl kept punching at Firuthi, _You dont understand! Everything I have done has been to create a better universe! The Convergence, the Webbed One, you, it is all a means to an end! We will save this reality and any others that exist. I am sorry fate led you in this path, I truly am. The Architects must die, only you have the abilities to break the cycle. No one else will have to die, you will end death.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Void?!?"
> 
> "You don't mean...."
> 
> ...


You mean to tell us that this creature infiltrated us from the inside? Perhaps he didnt mean to fall prey to this creature but was slowly corrupted?


Universe said:


> “yes that is we were trying to help you but that stupid red dragon got in the way and almost ruined everything I love my creations why would I want to hurt them Lucifer tried to feed Lunaris to Void and that’s when I snapped I blasted him with a ray of pure godly power right in the face burning him permanently”


What about the other survivors of his race? Michael, Gabriel, Raphael, Uriel, Mithra, and Metatron, were they involved too? They havent really been seen much in recent millenia.


----------



## Universe (Apr 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Mitzelcuahuatl kept punching at Firuthi, _You dont understand! Everything I have done has been to create a better universe! The Convergence, the Webbed One, you, it is all a means to an end! We will save this reality and any others that exist. I am sorry fate led you in this path, I truly am. The Architects must die, only you have the abilities to break the cycle. No one else will have to die, you will end death.
> 
> You mean to tell us that this creature infiltrated us from the inside? Perhaps he didnt mean to fall prey to this creature but was slowly corrupted?
> 
> What about the other survivors of his race? Michael, Gabriel, Raphael, Uriel, Mithra, and Metatron, were they involved too? They havent really been seen much in recent millenia.


“they want nothing to do with him”


----------



## Universe (Apr 26, 2022)

*Solaris hears the temporal lord from inside Firuthi* “hello child you have been misguided I am the creator of all realities and I say stop this meaningless fighting please I just want peace the real enemy is VOID”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Mitzelcuahuatl kept punching at Firuthi, _You dont understand! Everything I have done has been to create a better universe! The Convergence, the Webbed One, you, it is all a means to an end! We will save this reality and any others that exist. I am sorry fate led you in this path, I truly am. The Architects must die, only you have the abilities to break the cycle. No one else will have to die, you will end death.


Firuthi kept returning the fisticuffs.  He had to buy time.

"You are the one who does not understand!  Did you not listen when they were talking earlier?  Even when talking about ending death, the Architects AND THEIR GOD discussed a beast called the reality drinker.  One that destroys realities and drinks their essence.  Consider the sheer amount of death from that!  Killing that thing is the true ticket to ending the death that threatens all realities!  And I have no chance of reaching it if the Architects die!"

"Father, there is more than one path set before me.  I offered you a chance to walk this together with me.... and you've chosen to steer me down your own petty vengeance!  You gave me the tools to do the job and then tried to drag me by the neck with them!  You are interfering with my mission, and IT ENDS HERE!"


----------



## Universe (Apr 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi kept returning the fisticuffs.  He had to buy time.
> 
> "You are the one who does not understand!  Did you not listen when they were talking earlier?  Even when talking about ending death, the Architects AND THEIR GOD discussed a beast called the reality drinker.  One that destroys realities and drinks their essence.  Consider the sheer amount of death from that!  Killing that thing is the true ticket to ending the death that threatens all realities!  And I have no chance of reaching it if the Architects die!"
> 
> "Father, there is more than one path set before me.  I offered you a chance to walk this together with me.... and you've chosen to steer me down your own petty vengeance!  You gave me the tools to do the job and then tried to drag me by the neck with them!  You are interfering with my mission, and IT ENDS HERE!"


*Solaris cries out in pain* “I can feel your pain my children I forgive you you didn’t know I don’t judge you”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi kept returning the fisticuffs.  He had to buy time.
> 
> "You are the one who does not understand!  Did you not listen when they were talking earlier?  Even when talking about ending death, the Architects AND THEIR GOD discussed a beast called the reality drinker.  One that destroys realities and drinks their essence.  Consider the sheer amount of death from that!  Killing that thing is the true ticket to ending the death that threatens all realities!  And I have no chance of reaching it if the Architects die!"
> 
> "Father, there is more than one path set before me.  I offered you a chance to walk this together with me.... and you've chosen to steer me down your own petty vengeance!  You gave me the tools to do the job and then tried to drag me by the neck with them!  You are interfering with my mission, and IT ENDS HERE!"


We will not be tied to a god! It is our time to be the masters of our destinies! The Architects have failed, their false god has failed. We the peoples of this reality will cast off our oppressors and lead the charge against this reality drinker! Already the false liar is pained by the truth! The people of this reality are rejoicing at the deaths of Lucifer and his 666 followers! The people are flocking to our banner in numbers never seen before. The other realities were unprepared to face the Architects but we have a head start. I may die today, but I will just join the martyr and inspire future generations to fight their oppressors.


----------



## Universe (Apr 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We will not be tied to a god! It is our time to be the masters of our destinies! The Architects have failed, their false god has failed. We the peoples of this reality will cast off our oppressors and lead the charge against this reality drinker! Already the false liar is pained by the truth! The people of this reality are rejoicing at the deaths of Lucifer and his 666 followers! The people are flocking to our banner in numbers never seen before. The other realities were unprepared to face the Architects but we have a head start. I may die today, but I will just join the martyr and inspire future generations to fight their oppressors.


“EXCUSE ME?!” *Solaris’s Voice boomed through Firuthi’s mind* “the false god here  is you SO SHUT UP AND GET OUT OF HIS HEAD!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We will not be tied to a god! It is our time to be the masters of our destinies! The Architects have failed, their false god has failed. We the peoples of this reality will cast off our oppressors and lead the charge against this reality drinker! Already the false liar is pained by the truth! The people of this reality are rejoicing at the deaths of Lucifer and his 666 followers! The people are flocking to our banner in numbers never seen before. The other realities were unprepared to face the Architects but we have a head start. I may die today, but I will just join the martyr and inspire future generations to fight their oppressors.


"Which just goes to show... you learned nothing of how they died.  The Architects and their god were the ones who killed Lucifer and his followers.  The Convergence did not.  And we can prove that to the people.  We will prove it by every means.  The wounds of the last reality shall be healed."


Universe said:


> “EXCUSE ME?!” *Solaris’s Voice boomed through Firuthi’s mind* “the false god here  is you SO SHUT UP AND GET OUT OF HIS HEAD!”


"Solaris.... I can hear you now.  My father is too far gone.  Do my children have a plan to help me evict him?"


----------



## Universe (Apr 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Which just goes to show... you learned nothing of how they died.  The Architects and their god were the ones who killed Lucifer and his followers.  The Convergence did not.  And we can prove that to the people.  We will prove it by every means.  The wounds of the last reality shall be healed."
> 
> "Solaris.... I can hear you now.  My father is too far gone.  Do my children have a plan to help me evict him?"


“yes they do.”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Which just goes to show... you learned nothing of how they died.  The Architects and their god were the ones who killed Lucifer and his followers.  The Convergence did not.  And we can prove that to the people.  We will prove it by every means.  The wounds of the last reality shall be healed."
> 
> "Solaris.... I can hear you now.  My father is too far gone.  Do my children have a plan to help me evict him?"





Universe said:


> “yes they do.”


_Mitzelcuahuatl stopped punching. _It seems I have lost. There is no point fighting anymore. I will not yield to the Architects, my death is imminent. Is there anything you want to know before I am "evicted"?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 26, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Mitzelcuahuatl stopped punching. _It seems I have lost. There is no point fighting anymore. I will not yield to the Architects, my death is imminent. Is there anything you want to know before I am "evicted"?


"I learned much from you, father.  There is one more thing I want to learn."

"The first visions you showed me, with the men in power armor who won a lot.... what was it you felt in that moment?  What is it in those losses that drove you to make Hydra?  Betrayal?  The pain from the cyborgs' implants?  Or was there some deeper feeling of being wronged?"

"Once you have told me that much... that will be all from you.  You fought well."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I learned much from you, father.  There is one more thing I want to learn."
> 
> "The first visions you showed me, with the men in power armor who won a lot.... what was it you felt in that moment?  What is it in those losses that drove you to make Hydra?  Betrayal?  The pain from the cyborgs' implants?  Or was there some deeper feeling of being wronged?"
> 
> "Once you have told me that much... that will be all from you.  You fought well."


They came from a world called Gtq in the old reality. They were condemned to die with their universe. How was it fair that I would live, but the rest of my people would perish? Loki came to me and offered a solution. We participated in the rebellion, when it failed we stole a ship and our remnants took a blind jump into the new reality. We drifted for millennia in stasis. Finally we found Thulcan 7 as your people call it now. We built a thriving civilization and were preparing to rejoin the fight against the Architects. However I found a problem, our numbers were dwindling for reproduction. Within a few centuries our race would be extinct. I searched for a solution, and I found one. A technological singularity, all our minds would become one. We would become immortal, the weakness of our flesh would not doom us. Others objected to this proposal, they used the weapons we had been preparing to use to fight the Architects against me. I created Hydra to stop the war, but it was not enough. That civil war doomed my race. When the capital was under siege I left and launched our Cobalt bomb stockpile on our new world. It was a mercy, even if the rebels won they would have been the last to see prosperity, their children would have fallen to anarchy as their numbers dwindled. They were doomed no matter what path they chose. The Webbed One was the remnants of the collective consciousness of those that sided with me. If you want to know how I felt in those final moments, it was sorrow, pain, and anger. I did what had to be done, I am forever haunted by those days. I have spent all these years since seeking to atone for my sins. When you kill me my race will be extinct. Just promise me, if your children grow up and stray from your guidance, if they become tyrants, please, end them. This cycle of death must end my son.
_Then the remnants of the being known as Mitzelcuahuatl embraced his son and wept._


----------



## Universe (Apr 27, 2022)

*Solaris watched with Shadow the god of death a pure black dragon* “do we have to kill him?” shadow:”We don’t have a choice” “That’s what you told Nydos about destroying those planets they were teaming with life and I spent eons designing those planets and those life forms but I think you’re right”


----------



## Universe (Apr 27, 2022)

*Solaris started speaking in celestial* “I wanted a path to peace and Love and prosperity.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> They came from a world called Gtq in the old reality. They were condemned to die with their universe. How was it fair that I would live, but the rest of my people would perish? Loki came to me and offered a solution. We participated in the rebellion, when it failed we stole a ship and our remnants took a blind jump into the new reality. We drifted for millennia in stasis. Finally we found Thulcan 7 as your people call it now. We built a thriving civilization and were preparing to rejoin the fight against the Architects. However I found a problem, our numbers were dwindling for reproduction. Within a few centuries our race would be extinct. I searched for a solution, and I found one. A technological singularity, all our minds would become one. We would become immortal, the weakness of our flesh would not doom us. Others objected to this proposal, they used the weapons we had been preparing to use to fight the Architects against me. I created Hydra to stop the war, but it was not enough. That civil war doomed my race. When the capital was under siege I left and launched our Cobalt bomb stockpile on our new world. It was a mercy, even if the rebels won they would have been the last to see prosperity, their children would have fallen to anarchy as their numbers dwindled. They were doomed no matter what path they chose. The Webbed One was the remnants of the collective consciousness of those that sided with me. If you want to know how I felt in those final moments, it was sorrow, pain, and anger. I did what had to be done, I am forever haunted by those days. I have spent all these years since seeking to atone for my sins. When you kill me my race will be extinct. Just promise me, if your children grow up and stray from your guidance, if they become tyrants, please, end them. This cycle of death must end my son.
> _Then the remnants of the being known as Mitzelcuahuatl embraced his son and wept._


In Firuthi's virtualspace, it started raining.  Torrential rain.  Amazingly, none of it reached inside the Jormungandr structure.  Any outside attempt to turn it bright and sunny would have instead resulted in a sunshower.

"It certainly explains your dedication.  Why you took my duty so seriously.  Your single-minded devotion.  You did everything you could to save your people, you put everything into making it right.... it was a combination of coincidences that resulted in things being out of your reach."

"The fact that I'm the reason the Architects were finally able to manifest, after the tyrannical Lucifer actively ruined their first attempt, weighs on me.  I was made for one duty... and the cosmos chose another path.  I have been trying to reconcile both.  This was why, Father.  This was why I kept trying to subvert your directive.  Fate chose me to be their guardian, when I was created to be their demise.  The clue to treading both paths lay in the weight of their sins.  I had an inkling of some of them before you showed up... but it wasn't until after the first attack that I began to understand what had happened.  I truly believe what I said, Father... that removing the body, the life, does nothing to stop the tyranny.  It requires a longer purification process.  Not just removing the threat, but slowly undoing the wrongs until the tears stop falling."

"And I am prepared to do that process first.  I will do everything in my power to make sure they do not become tyrants.  If, despite all my efforts, they still manage to become tyrants.... then I understand what I must do, and I promise I will go through with it, even if it breaks my heart."

Firuthi returned the embrace.

"Farewell, dearest father.  Perhaps, in another time, another generation, you will see success.  You'll see the tears wiped from everyone's eyes, and you'll see no more death... nor mourning, crying, or pain."

-------------------------

"They've been moving an awful lot... wait..."

"Locked!  I've got him!"

"I do not know why my father stalled as well... but I can find out afterwards.  This one's for Hydra, and for trying to turn my father into a weapon."

"NOW, Aurora (@Mambi )!"


----------



## Universe (Apr 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> In Firuthi's virtualspace, it started raining.  Torrential rain.  Amazingly, none of it reached inside the Jormungandr structure.  Any outside attempt to turn it bright and sunny would have instead resulted in a sunshower.
> 
> "It certainly explains your dedication.  Why you took my duty so seriously.  Your single-minded devotion.  You did everything you could to save your people, you put everything into making it right.... it was a combination of coincidences that resulted in things being out of your reach."
> 
> ...


*Solaris started crying* “I’m sorry I hate seeing family die it hurts my heart”


----------



## Universe (Apr 27, 2022)

*Lunaris hugs Solaris*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> In Firuthi's virtualspace, it started raining.  Torrential rain.  Amazingly, none of it reached inside the Jormungandr structure.  Any outside attempt to turn it bright and sunny would have instead resulted in a sunshower.
> 
> "It certainly explains your dedication.  Why you took my duty so seriously.  Your single-minded devotion.  You did everything you could to save your people, you put everything into making it right.... it was a combination of coincidences that resulted in things being out of your reach."
> 
> ...


Farewell my son, I go to Asha now.


----------



## Universe (Apr 27, 2022)

*Solaris was crying in the real world* “this hurts my poor godly heart”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 28, 2022)

Cooper and Fabiana had fallen asleep on the infirmary floor.  Kurt, Oriana, and Pavlin looked tired as well - Pavlin in particular had eyes that would have suggested he'd run dry of tears.

"Ahrakas, I think we're going to wind up sleeping down here once the Jormungandr's purified.  The higher gods have us covered.  And... we're probably going to be communing with each other while we rest."

Pavlin yawned.

"I've got your first task for you as High Imperator.  Can you go ahead and take Hortense to infirmary 2, get her wounds cleaned up?  I'd like her to be in good shape if she has to talk to any of the Temporal Lords.  And... maybe you can help unravel some of the past experiences she wants to process."

Pavlin curled up next to Cooper and Fabiana.  The dragon gods might notice the way they slept reminded them of a clutch of young dragons from a very long time ago.  There only needed to be two more.

"Remember... total darkness.... ice the wound.... siphon.  It'll leave... scars.... but nothing else.... zzzzzz...."

Pavlin fell asleep.

"Yeah, it looks like they've got this under control, Ahrakas.  I'm ready to be free of this plague."


----------



## Universe (Apr 29, 2022)

*I fell asleep and had a terrible nightmare* “no no no no I’ll do anything JUST DON’T HURT THEM”


----------



## Universe (Apr 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cooper and Fabiana had fallen asleep on the infirmary floor.  Kurt, Oriana, and Pavlin looked tired as well - Pavlin in particular had eyes that would have suggested he'd run dry of tears.
> 
> "Ahrakas, I think we're going to wind up sleeping down here once the Jormungandr's purified.  The higher gods have us covered.  And... we're probably going to be communing with each other while we rest."
> 
> ...


“awwwwww I want to hug them so much” *Solaris was smiling now having pulled himself together*


----------



## Universe (Apr 29, 2022)

*I dreamed that Void was after me he spoke in a deep echoey voice that caused me so much pain I screamed in the real world* Void:”GIVE ME THE STAFF OF REALITY” “NO! NEVER”


----------



## Universe (Apr 29, 2022)

* Void took the form of A dragon named David* “NO!”


----------



## Universe (Apr 30, 2022)

*Solaris shields me from Void’s presence and the dream changes to memories I had with my mortal parents*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Cooper and Fabiana had fallen asleep on the infirmary floor.  Kurt, Oriana, and Pavlin looked tired as well - Pavlin in particular had eyes that would have suggested he'd run dry of tears.
> 
> "Ahrakas, I think we're going to wind up sleeping down here once the Jormungandr's purified.  The higher gods have us covered.  And... we're probably going to be communing with each other while we rest."
> 
> ...


Here Hortense Lets get you some help. _Ahrakas helps Hortense get up and they slowly walk to the infirmary. As they walk they see a strange kobold standing in the hallway, it looks like a normal kobold however it has a strange prismatic shimmer to its scales.
"Well. It looks like my people shoving me through the portal has borne fruit after all. How long has it been, *CERBERUS*? How does it feel being Satan's lapdog, while the people of this reality suffer?"
Ahrakas had a look of bewilderment go across his face for a moment at seeing the kobold and its rhetoric but he quickly recomposed himself. _You are aware I could turn you to ash right now with no effort? Second Lucifer is dead, I helped the Architects to kill him. I am now the new High Imperator. I also much preferred it when your propaganda called me Tevildo.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Here Hortense Lets get you some help. _Ahrakas helps Hortense get up and they slowly walk to the infirmary. As they walk they see a strange kobold standing in the hallway, it looks like a normal kobold however it has a strange prismatic shimmer to its scales.
> "Well. It looks like my people shoving me through the portal has borne fruit after all. How long has it been, *CERBERUS*? How does it feel being Satan's lapdog, while the people of this reality suffer?"
> Ahrakas had a look of bewilderment go across his face for a moment at seeing the kobold and its rhetoric but he quickly recomposed himself. _You are aware I could turn you to ash right now with no effort? Second Lucifer is dead, I helped the Architects to kill him. I am now the new High Imperator. I also much preferred it when your propaganda called me Tevildo.


The kobold was caught completely off guard by the mention of Lucifer being dead.

"Satan's dead?  This is... this is great news!  Also, who in the hell is this 'Tevildo'?"

"Ahrakas.... the mere fact he has to ask about Tevildo suggests he's not proper Convergence."

"Oh yes.... those strange people who claim to follow the Brilliant Soul.  My people have been trying to push me to go along with them, but I refuse to believe the Brilliant Soul wants that much unity.  Even the Joyous Heart would have known some separation is needed."

"Well, would you look at that.  I think he works with the Wasat Prisma."

"Ah, so you do know of our father figures.  I must ask... you refer to a people known as the Architects.  Describe them."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The kobold was caught completely off guard by the mention of Lucifer being dead.
> 
> "Satan's dead?  This is... this is great news!  Also, who in the hell is this 'Tevildo'?"
> 
> ...


Oh, that makes a lot of sense that he is Wasat Prisma, you guys are look the door to door evangelists of the universe. If you want me to describe the Architects they are the group of otters that are currently sleeping dragon style in the room back there. Also how do you not know of my stint as Tevildo, Lord of Cats? It was when I chose to be a lynx for a few centuries.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Oh, that makes a lot of sense that he is Wasat Prisma, you guys are look the door to door evangelists of the universe. If you want me to describe the Architects they are the group of otters that are currently sleeping dragon style in the room back there. Also how do you not know of my stint as Tevildo, Lord of Cats? It was when I chose to be a lynx for a few centuries.


"We haven't exactly had the luxury of... actually, shelve that Tevildo thing for a second, 'sleeping dragon style'?  Are you trying to tell me that the Dragon Gods took the form of otters?"

"Yes.  Yes, they most certainly have."

"You know what, if you're just going to hand out answers, explain to me something.  A few minutes ago, while I was on my way here to treat a few lesser wounds, a few of my spies sent a communication they stole from some of your people.  The leader oppressing the dragon's planet, Tiamat.... and the horrid gaslighter running the servitor planet - MY HOME - into the ground, Ose.... got assassinated.  Parts of their bodies went missing, no external wounds.  With what they and their men have been doing to us, we do not have the capabilities for that.  But we're being blamed.  Your men.... considered extinction.  I hope you have an explanation for this, my life as the prince of the prism kobolds hangs in the balance here."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We haven't exactly had the luxury of... actually, shelve that Tevildo thing for a second, 'sleeping dragon style'?  Are you trying to tell me that the Dragon Gods took the form of otters?"
> 
> "Yes.  Yes, they most certainly have."
> 
> "You know what, if you're just going to hand out answers, explain to me something.  A few minutes ago, while I was on my way here to treat a few lesser wounds, a few of my spies sent a communication they stole from some of your people.  The leader oppressing the dragon's planet, Tiamat.... and the horrid gaslighter running the servitor planet - MY HOME - into the ground, Ose.... got assassinated.  Parts of their bodies went missing, no external wounds.  With what they and their men have been doing to us, we do not have the capabilities for that.  But we're being blamed.  Your men.... considered extinction.  I hope you have an explanation for this, my life as the prince of the prism kobolds hangs in the balance here."


Yes Lucifer and 666 of his most trusted Temporal Lords tried to go back into the old reality but they were all horribly maimed, mutated, and killed in the process. I will see that your people are safe under my reign. You say Tiamat was in charge of Ose? I thought Bahamut was in charge over there?


----------



## Universe (Apr 30, 2022)

*Solaris was listening the whole time* “I know what that’s like”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes Lucifer and 666 of his most trusted Temporal Lords tried to go back into the old reality but they were all horribly maimed, mutated, and killed in the process. I will see that your people are safe under my reign. You say Tiamat was in charge of Ose? I thought Bahamut was in charge over there?


The kobold pulled out an old beat-up communicator.

"Here, come into the infirmary.  I want you to set the record straight with our people and with the dragons.  You'll have to ask the father figures where Bahamut went."

The kobold sighed.

"Listen, sorry I mistook you for one of the villains... with how hard my people have suffered, I can see why they wanted to push me to go with the Convergence.  My name might be a bit difficult to pronounce without dragon tongue, so just call me Oliver K. Blackshale."

Once inside the infirmary, the kobold pushed two buttons on the communicator.  There was another kobold like him on one side of the screen, and a much larger dragon on the other.

"Hear me.  I got to meet Cerberus... not only is he mad at the name, he informed me that things changed drastically elsewhere in reality.  He's actually on our side.  Here, you can talk to him."

The kobold handed the communicator over.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The kobold pulled out an old beat-up communicator.
> 
> "Here, come into the infirmary.  I want you to set the record straight with our people and with the dragons.  You'll have to ask the father figures where Bahamut went."
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas gave Oliver a stare at the name Cerberus, but put on a glad face when he addressed the other kobolds. _Greetings, my loyal subjects! This is the High Imperator Ahrakas, I hear there has been some turmoil on your world. Could you please tell me what happened to Lord Bahamut?


----------



## Universe (Apr 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The kobold pulled out an old beat-up communicator.
> 
> "Here, come into the infirmary.  I want you to set the record straight with our people and with the dragons.  You'll have to ask the father figures where Bahamut went."
> 
> ...


*Solaris looks confused and was standing right behind Ahrakas*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas gave Oliver a stare at the name Cerberus, but put on a glad face when he addressed the other kobolds. _Greetings, my loyal subjects! This is the High Imperator Ahrakas, I hear there has been some turmoil on your world. Could you please tell me what happened to Lord Bahamut?


The kobold and the dragon were alarmed.

Kobold: "Lord Bahamut?  There wasn't ever a-"

Dragon: "Tiamat only keeps saying he's 'away' or 'asleep'.  And apparently, Ose has been nonstop telling our servitors that there never WAS a Lord Bahamut."

Kobold: "What was he like?"

Dragon: "He was a grand and wise individual.  It's why, when he disappeared... the oppression felt so much worse."

Kobold: "Our planet is in ruins."

Dragon: "As is ours."

Kobold: "I guess shoving Prince Oliver into the party portal that just suddenly manifested in the junkyard we have to use as a home paid off."

Dragon: "You seem to have absorbed our intellect well."

Kobold: "Say, Ahrakas?  Why have these followers of the Brilliant Soul kept calling you 'Cerberus'?  You don't strike me as the hell guardian type at all."

Dragon: "Can you ask your men what happened to Lord Bahamut?"


----------



## Universe (Apr 30, 2022)

*Solars shakes his head muttering about how the reality he had created is biting him in the tail is barely audible in the background*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solars shakes his head muttering about how the reality he had created is biting him in the tail is barely audible in the background*


"At ease, Solaris.  I'm surprised you're following us.  Listen, the area around my wounds can't have any light shining on it or this treatment won't work.  While they're talking things out, can you dim the room and get some ice?"


----------



## Universe (Apr 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "At ease, Solaris.  I'm surprised you're following us.  Listen, the area around my wounds can't have any light shining on it or this treatment won't work.  While they're talking things out, can you dim the room and get some ice?"


“you do realize I can create anything right?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The kobold and the dragon were alarmed.
> 
> Kobold: "Lord Bahamut?  There wasn't ever a-"
> 
> ...


Well you see, I was at a party on Crete in the Minoan Capital. There were some other Temporal Lords there and we got drunk. I somehow got hit by magic and ended up with three heads. I fixed it but the damage was done. But, yes, I will find out what happened to Bahamut. _He handed the pad back to Oliver. _Hortense, when was the last you heard of Bahamut or Tiamat?


----------



## Universe (Apr 30, 2022)

*Solaris creates ice and dims the lights with his powers then stands there*


----------



## Universe (Apr 30, 2022)

*Solaris looks disturbed as his eyes fill with tears* “Son I hope you know what your doing”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well you see, I was at a party on Crete in the Minoan Capital. There were some other Temporal Lords there and we got drunk. I somehow got hit by magic and ended up with three heads. I fixed it but the damage was done. But, yes, I will find out what happened to Bahamut. _He handed the pad back to Oliver. _Hortense, when was the last you heard of Bahamut or Tiamat?


"Tiamat... it's been a long time since her name came up.  'Mother of Monsters', I believe was the moniker the Convergence kept giving her.  However, they claimed she'd been murdered at least a good ten millennia ago, so she kinda dropped off the radar."

"'Basilisk' Bahamut, on the other hand... I know he got kidnapped a long time ago, but I don't know if he was held hostage or if the kidnappers just straight up killed him.  And that was a VERY long time ago.  The Convergence was... all over the place in how they referred to him.  'Basilisk' was the one I heard the most."


Universe said:


> *Solaris creates ice and dims the lights with his powers then stands there*


Hortense applied the ice to her wounds.

"Okay, once I've had this ice on here for a while, we need to siphon the plague out."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well you see, I was at a party on Crete in the Minoan Capital. There were some other Temporal Lords there and we got drunk. I somehow got hit by magic and ended up with three heads. I fixed it but the damage was done. But, yes, I will find out what happened to Bahamut. _He handed the pad back to Oliver. _Hortense, when was the last you heard of Bahamut or Tiamat?


Oliver put the communicator away.

"Ahrakas... I promise I'll stop with the moniker.  I only needed to use it one more time because of how much it came up - they might not have believed you had we just opened up with your actual name.  I'm kind of surprised how forthright you turned out to be.  Since you seem to know a lot... tell me something.  There's a heresy on our planet that claims the Dragon Gods have an over-dragon even above them.  With how much my people spoke of the Brilliant Soul's false followers, I've increasingly had to turn to that heresy to maintain my sanity."

Oliver looked nervously at the three beings around him.

"Tell me.... is it true?"


----------



## Universe (Apr 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver put the communicator away.
> 
> "Ahrakas... I promise I'll stop with the moniker.  I only needed to use it one more time because of how much it came up - they might not have believed you had we just opened up with your actual name.  I'm kind of surprised how forthright you turned out to be.  Since you seem to know a lot... tell me something.  There's a heresy on our planet that claims the Dragon Gods have an over-dragon even above them.  With how much my people spoke of the Brilliant Soul's false followers, I've increasingly had to turn to that heresy to maintain my sanity."
> 
> ...


*Solaris walks in at that moment*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris walks in at that moment*


The kobold's mind seemed to snap when he looked properly upon Solaris.  He knelt in awe.

"So.... it IS true.... when you're done treating her, _take me to meet the Dragon Gods_.  Our master dragons haven't seen them in millennia and I don't think we servitors ever have."


----------



## Universe (Apr 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The kobold's mind seemed to snap when he looked properly upon Solaris.  He knelt in awe.
> 
> "So.... it IS true.... when you're done treating her, _take me to meet the Dragon Gods_.  Our master dragons haven't seen them in millennia and I don't think we servitors ever have."


“Greetings”


----------



## Universe (Apr 30, 2022)

*Solaris smiles*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Greetings”





Universe said:


> *Solaris smiles*


Solaris might actually notice the peeking of thumbclaws underneath the ragged mantle Oliver wears.

The kobold seemed to be incredibly tongue-tied in Solaris's presence.


Meanwhile, Hortense looked up.

"Okay, I think this thing's cold enough to siphon."


----------



## Universe (Apr 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Solaris might actually notice the peeking of thumbclaws underneath the ragged mantle Oliver wears.
> 
> The kobold seemed to be incredibly tongue-tied in Solaris's presence.
> 
> ...


“Ok don’t think I don’t know a celestial dragon when I see one”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Apr 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok don’t think I don’t know a celestial dragon when I see one”


The face scales of the kobold turned red.

"What?  No, no, Your Eminence, I am most certainly NOT.  Until Ahrakas gets to talk to his men... look, anyone who wound up getting the better deal of the prism dragons' power on our planet grows wings and is viewed as the royalty, the ones meant to communicate directly with our masters.  I've had to hide them because the royalty gets targeted.  I've already lost several cousins who didn't have the thought to hide their wings."

The rest of his scales turned a similar red color.

"I-i-if you're seeing the claws, I'm not exactly doing a good job of it, am I?  I've been hiding them long enough that I'm not even sure they could carry me."


----------



## Universe (May 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The face scales of the kobold turned red.
> 
> "What?  No, no, Your Eminence, I am most certainly NOT.  Until Ahrakas gets to talk to his men... look, anyone who wound up getting the better deal of the prism dragons' power on our planet grows wings and is viewed as the royalty, the ones meant to communicate directly with our masters.  I've had to hide them because the royalty gets targeted.  I've already lost several cousins who didn't have the thought to hide their wings."
> 
> ...


“Ah sorry I’ve been hoping to see another Celestial dragon Wait what do you mean Royalty gets targeted?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ah sorry I’ve been hoping to see another Celestial dragon Wait what do you mean Royalty gets targeted?”


"For kidnapping.  For torture..... for death.  Royalty gets hunted.  It's like they wanted to sever the connection between the master dragons and us servants."

Oliver sighed.  Solaris realized there were in fact wings beneath the mantle.  Full-size, no less.

"Perhaps, with Tiamat and Ose gone... that torment will end.  There's only so long you can hide yourself before life becomes pain."


----------



## Universe (May 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "For kidnapping.  For torture..... for death.  Royalty gets hunted.  It's like they wanted to sever the connection between the master dragons and us servants."
> 
> Oliver sighed.  Solaris realized there were in fact wings beneath the mantle.  Full-size, no less.
> 
> "Perhaps, with Tiamat and Ose gone... that torment will end.  There's only so long you can hide yourself before life becomes pain.”


“I can help you if you show me to them how would they react?”


----------



## Mambi (May 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Hrm... I suppose I never thought of it that way..." Inkwell tapped his paw to his nose, considering the conclusion. "But yes, I suppose it would constitute free will! How novel! Perhaps you... might be..."
> 
> Of course, he stopped just short of agreeing with her. Obviously he wasn't going to concede he was wrong, not that he needed to anyway, naturally he had brought thing back around to where he was correct.
> 
> "See!?" Inkwell scoffed arrogantly. "Never doubt me robot! My staggering intellect solves every problem and question presented to it in ways no other mere mortal could possibly comprehend! And- err, technically, if you are sentient you would be considered a mortal as well I... think."



_<the holobunny tilts her head in confusion>_ I *am *mortal yes, my primary core is well protected by a neutronium shell but could theoretically be destroyed and I would cease to exist but...your initial hypothesis was that I am not sentient yet you agree that I am sentient? Therefore doubting you is a requirement due to contradictions in your neuron-patterns. Are your logic center malfunctioning? Clearly you agree that I...

_<she stops herself as the doors suddenly open and a servant bunny comes in carrying several large glasses on a tray and walking towards Lucien nods at the holobunny, while another carrys  a rather large pitcher of water with great effort. She is about to continue her defense but sees that you have stopped considering her points. She sees that Lucien is currently gulping the entire pitcher directly as the bunny watch amazed, and with a shrug return to go get another one.>_



Silverthunder said:


> "Oh no no, he might be a little eccentric compared to his brothers... he doesn't get out much these days... and a little shy, but he's somewhat of a biologist, like me!" Inkwell replied with a wide proud smile. "I wouldn't say he's technologically illiterate either, but he actually prefers more organic solutions to problems. I don't think he would know the first thing about interfering with your facility's functions, or reprogramming you."
> 
> Inkwell used his nanites to create a small sort of... calling card, with the name in fancy font, 'Adze' on it. "Here, toss this into one of your portals and he'll show up. Or, come visit Tartarus with your avatar. It's a bit unpleasant this time of  year..."



_<the holobunny smiles warmly and with a sarcastic smile, passes her hand through the card and your paw holding it. Seeing all this unfold and at her beckoning, the leaving servant bunnies comes over and gently takes the card as Aurora nods> _Please place this card in storage unit 1 for further reference. Inkwell, perhaps you are not aware. The primary projection system of my avatars in this facility are photonic only, as only the main gardens have tactile fields to replicate solid objects. I have scanned the data however and perhaps would benefit from information exchanges with this intelligence. 

_<she stops and smiles sardonically>_ I notice that you refer to this AI as virtually organic. Do you consider *him* to be sentient? _<she playfully sticks out her toungue for exactly 2 seconds, then resumes her professional stance nonchalantly> _


----------



## Mambi (May 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Gah!" Sven jumped when he noticed Pierre just lose it, crackling and creaking, then passing out! The rabbit was like stiff thin wood, ready to snap at the slightest breeze! And- not in the mental way either, that would have made things easier at least...
> 
> Now Sven was getting worried... could he even touch the fellow lagomorph without breaking every bone in his body? He'd have to use extra caution, or the rabbit was going to end up a crumbled mess on the floor.
> 
> ...




_<closing his eyes and preparing for the worst, the bunny took the punch to the pillow easily, barely stepping backwards but the fact he was actually moved by the blow at all is surprising. He opens his eyes and not realizing you pulled your punch, exclaims excitedly> _WELL, that wasn't so bad at all! Ok, so let's see here...

_<dropping the pillow, he balls his paw and looks at it closely> _Thumb on the outside, check. Elbow back...check. Now thrust forwards? Ok, ready? Here goes!
_
<as you raise your palm vertical to give him a target, the bunny takes a single step and almost trips as his paw flies towards you. Putting all his weight behind it, the bunny's fist soars towards your paw and impacts like a wet cotton ball as the bunny's momentum carry's him tumbling into you. Bouncing off your chest with some embarrassment, the bunny takes several seconds to re-balance as he examines his fist with misplaced pride> _

Ok, need to work on the recovery but that didn't feel too bad. Are _you _ok, sir? I didn't hurt you accidentally, did I?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I can help you if you show me to them how would they react?”


"That.... I do not know.  Let Ahrakas get through to his men first, and if that doesn't work out... you can show up on their doorstep.  But while I'm here...."

Oliver attempted to pull off his mantle, but it just shredded completely.  The wings were full-size for him, alright... but the muscles had atrophied somewhat.  Could they be fixed?  Likely, and maybe not even requiring divine intervention.  But they were not suited for flight as it was.  His scales returned to their base prismatic sheen.

"How bad are they?  Can they be saved?  If the Dragon Gods are truly here, can they do something about this?"


----------



## Universe (May 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That.... I do not know.  Let Ahrakas get through to his men first, and if that doesn't work out... you can show up on their doorstep.  But while I'm here...."
> 
> Oliver attempted to pull off his mantle, but it just shredded completely.  The wings were full-size for him, alright... but the muscles had atrophied somewhat.  Could they be fixed?  Likely, and maybe not even requiring divine intervention.  But they were not suited for flight as it was.  His scales returned to their base prismatic sheen.
> 
> "How bad are they?  Can they be saved?  If the Dragon Gods are truly here, can they do something about this?"


*Solaris smiles and touches the wings healing them completely* “there that wasn’t so difficult just needed to strengthen your wing muscles”


----------



## Mambi (May 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ------------------------
> 
> "They've been moving an awful lot... wait..."
> 
> ...



_<the holonurse waves her paw as the greenish light bathes the patient. On a display, you see several lines of code flowing over a darker lettered coding, as the 2 intelligence are systemically isolated. You see a pattern of blue symbols appear overlaying a red section as the patient shifts on the table> 

<in the virtualspace, you see a series of spikes surrounding a glowing treasure chest that forms, and expanding to include other chests that appear. The holonurse's image grows to 4 times it's size and stands in front of the chest as she speaks> _

Core systems isolated and protected. ...initiating foreign isolation protocols and commencing purging...

_<as the spikes intertwine and form a series of protective walls, you can see a maze forming around the holonurse bunny and her chests, with her at he center. Meanwhile from the perimenter, you see what looks like a tornado approaching in the distance as the malevolent AI screams in panic, trying to find a way to escape the malestorm...>_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 1, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holonurse waves her paw as the greenish light bathes the patient. On a display, you see several lines of code flowing over a darker lettered coding, as the 2 intelligence are systemically isolated. You see a pattern of blue symbols appear overlaying a red section as the patient shifts on the table>
> 
> <in the virtualspace, you see a series of spikes surrounding a glowing treasure chest that forms, and expanding to include other chests that appear. The holonurse's image grows to 4 times it's size and stands in front of the chest as she speaks> _
> 
> ...


_Within the virtualspace..._

Firuthi suddenly realized he no longer felt Mitzelcuahuatl's embrace.  He also suddenly realized that a doorway had opened on the side of the Jormungandr robot.

Mitzelcuahuatl, the Temporal Lord, knew this was the moment it was over... and in a more brutal way than he was expecting to go.  He had said his goodbyes.  He reviewed his options... and accepted the fact there was no escaping this one.  This was the 'eviction' he had been told about.

Firuthi grabbed on to something as some of the loose objects in the mech got blown around.  Mitzelcuahuatl... was sucked right out of the mech, in the direction of the tornado.

Firuthi's nightmare was finally over.  Once Mitzelcuahuatl had been locked away and purged, and once the tornado had subsided, the torrential rain in his virtualspace would stop and the barren land would begin to sprout new plant life.

----------------

_Outside, in reality...._

"We... we've done it.  We've done it!"

"Father's free at last!"

Kurt and Oriana finally wept.  These weren't tears of despair like the other three had wept.  This time... it was tears of joy.


----------



## Mambi (May 1, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> Urthstrype chuckled and gave the sexy Bunny holo one last look and just gives an approving nod. "I will have to be careful about getting squiffy and trying to seduce the Holo, And aye, I'm from Earth, Terra, third Rock from the Sun... whichever tickles yer pickle. Thank ye Aurora, that'll be all from me." Even now, a terrible flirt and frankly curious of the AI's reaction, he slips her a wink before turning back to the Tiger.
> 
> "You know, in all the frankly overwhelming dimension bending party revelations, I don't think I remembered my Manners, I'm Urthstrype of Clan Ironweaver, I fix problems. Pleasure..." He extends a big calloused paw to shake, though no Doubt the Tigers were equally large in size "Let's get that drink, whats yer name fella?"



_<the bunny tilts her head slightly as you wink at her> _Seduction would not be recommended as I am currently involved with someone and they may disapprove. Please enjoy your stay and you can summon me anytime._ <with a nod and a shimmer, the holobunny disappears into thin air as the tiger snickers>_

She's..._*datin*_*g *someone? Huh, never would have guessed she could or would even want to! Must be someone special. Huh! Even after all this time, I still get surprised occasionally. _<he shrugs and extends his paw to yours> _Ah whatever, as I said earlier, I'm Dimitri and follow me to the spirits!

_<he leads you to the side of the room against a wall, near the fruit juice bar. The tiger leans close to the fox tending to the bar and clearing his throat, whispers> _

Pardon me sir, but "the sky is flat tonight and in need of sparkle". I'll have an orange-grapes mix with medium-shine, and my friend will have 2 pineapple specials please.

_<the fox nods knowingly and reaches behind him, placing his paw against a square on the wall. As he does, a beep is heard and a recessed panel slides open, revealing a series of bottles and strong smelling herbs in jars.  Looking around to ensure no other bunnies are nearby, he quickly takes 2 bottles and pours a measured amount into 3 glasses, returns the bottle, and closes the panel before anyone notices. He then reaches for the fruit juices and proceeds nonchalantly.>

<the tiger grins as he turns to you> _Good to know the inside codes, eh? Just try not to let the bunnies know or we'll all be in trouble.


----------



## Universe (May 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Within the virtualspace..._
> 
> Firuthi suddenly realized he no longer felt Mitzelcuahuatl's embrace.  He also suddenly realized that a doorway had opened on the side of the Jormungandr robot.
> 
> ...


*I woke up in a panic*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I woke up in a panic*


"Universe, please keep it down and try to breathe slowly, I heard from Pavlin that they're trying to commune with each other.  We'll be joining them shortly, like right after we purge the influence from Dad, which is almost done."

"Universe, whatever it is you saw in your visions THIS time, just try to keep it together and wait until we commune to talk about it.  We're going to try bringing as many celestial dragons as we can into this commune.  We're also bringing Dad into this one.  We should all be on the same page."


----------



## Universe (May 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Universe, please keep it down and try to breathe slowly, I heard from Pavlin that they're trying to commune with each other.  We'll be joining them shortly, like right after we purge the influence from Dad, which is almost done."
> 
> "Universe, whatever it is you saw in your visions THIS time, just try to keep it together and wait until we commune to talk about it.  We're going to try bringing as many celestial dragons as we can into this commune.  We're also bringing Dad into this one.  We should all be on the same page.”


“S-sorry” *I took a deep breath*


----------



## Universe (May 1, 2022)

*Alpha walks outside and walks down the hallway sadly his master has a family but he had never been introduced to them* “I’ll never feel love to them I’m just a machine”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Tiamat... it's been a long time since her name came up.  'Mother of Monsters', I believe was the moniker the Convergence kept giving her.  However, they claimed she'd been murdered at least a good ten millennia ago, so she kinda dropped off the radar."
> 
> "'Basilisk' Bahamut, on the other hand... I know he got kidnapped a long time ago, but I don't know if he was held hostage or if the kidnappers just straight up killed him.  And that was a VERY long time ago.  The Convergence was... all over the place in how they referred to him.  'Basilisk' was the one I heard the most."
> 
> ...


I will get one of my top men working on it. _Ahrakas pulls out a holoprojector and the image of an female orange-red fox appears. _Ahrakas, what is it this time ? We are quite busy trying to get the Imperial Palace ready for your arrival, the entire Temporal Aristocracy is in disarray. 
Harpocrates, you know how youve been wanting a promotion for the past few centuries in the Imperiums Intelligence Division? Well now you are its head, congratulations. You now have full clearance to all files in the Imperiums archives. In fact I need you to use that clearance right now, I need you to pull up all files on Tiamat, Ose, and Bahamut.
_Harpocrates, was speechless for a good minute. _Why thank you, sir. I have dreamed of this day for a long time. Lets get a look at those files. _She pulls out a datapad and inputs the clearance codes. _There we are, got em. Wait. I am supposed to have access to everything, but these files are locked only to High Imperator Lucifer and a group called "the Pentarchy". The files are encrypted but I should have them hacked soon. There is no telling what secrets your predecessor had.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That.... I do not know.  Let Ahrakas get through to his men first, and if that doesn't work out... you can show up on their doorstep.  But while I'm here...."
> 
> Oliver attempted to pull off his mantle, but it just shredded completely.  The wings were full-size for him, alright... but the muscles had atrophied somewhat.  Could they be fixed?  Likely, and maybe not even requiring divine intervention.  But they were not suited for flight as it was.  His scales returned to their base prismatic sheen.
> 
> "How bad are they?  Can they be saved?  If the Dragon Gods are truly here, can they do something about this?"


_As Harpocrates is hacking and decrypting the files, Ahrakas diverts his attention to the Oliver. _If this wing atrophy is a major issue on your world among the nobility I can send some medical experts over to help develop a treatment.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris smiles and touches the wings healing them completely* “there that wasn’t so difficult just needed to strengthen your wing muscles”





Baron Tredegar said:


> _As Harpocrates is hacking and decrypting the files, Ahrakas diverts his attention to the Oliver. _If this wing atrophy is a major issue on your world among the nobility I can send some medical experts over to help develop a treatment.


Oliver felt a certain joy at having his wings return to full function.

"Thank you.  ....Ahrakas, we may need it given how long we've suffered this."


While the decryption was going on, Hortense had found a siphon and gotten to work removing the plague from her wounds.  She looked at Ahrakas.

"Your contact with the Imperium reminds me, Ahrakas... I need to address something.  I must admit, with some embarrassment... my time amongst the Convergence... I feel like I've forgotten core parts of my being.  I know who I am, I know bees and honey are something of a dominion for me, I know I work wonders with flowers, I know I'm something beyond mortal... but I did not remember I could make full-fledged portals of my own accord until you brought it up with Solaris.  I also feel like I've forgotten much of my purpose, or whether I have other abilities meant for that purpose."

Hortense twitched briefly.

"I also... just had something come back to me.  A sight I haven't seen in millennia.  It was a reflection I saw when tending one of my flower gardens one day.  A being.  Six heads of different insects, arranged in a hexagon, and all bearing multiple compound eyes.  Twelve arms.  Seven pairs of wings, all upside down.  Four sets of stingers.  And the stingers... all had halos of eyes orbiting them.  Yes, the stingers, not the heads.  It was like the being was supposed to be upside down.  That being... it doesn't scare me.  In fact, it brought me some solace that day, and even feels like it IS me.  But the only beings I've seen anywhere near a form like that... were Temporal Lords.  In fact, part of me suspects most beings of this reality who saw that... would go incurably insane."

Hortense sighed.  Oliver looked incredibly nervous on hearing that description.

"How much do you think it will take for me to reassert my place?"


----------



## Universe (May 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I will get one of my top men working on it. _Ahrakas pulls out a holoprojector and the image of an female orange-red fox appears. _Ahrakas, what is it this time ? We are quite busy trying to get the Imperial Palace ready for your arrival, the entire Temporal Aristocracy is in disarray.
> Harpocrates, you know how youve been wanting a promotion for the past few centuries in the Imperiums Intelligence Division? Well now you are its head, congratulations. You now have full clearance to all files in the Imperiums archives. In fact I need you to use that clearance right now, I need you to pull up all files on Tiamat, Ose, and Bahamut.
> _Harpocrates, was speechless for a good minute. _Why thank you, sir. I have dreamed of this day for a long time. Lets get a look at those files. _She pulls out a datapad and inputs the clearance codes. _There we are, got em. Wait. I am supposed to have access to everything, but these files are locked only to High Imperator Lucifer and a group called "the Pentarchy". The files are encrypted but I should have them hacked soon. There is no telling what secrets your predecessor had.
> 
> _As Harpocrates is hacking and decrypting the files, Ahrakas diverts his attention to the Oliver. _If this wing atrophy is a major issue on your world among the nobility I can send some medical experts over to help develop a treatment.


“way ahead of you”


----------



## Universe (May 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver felt a certain joy at having his wings return to full function.
> 
> "Thank you.  ....Ahrakas, we may need it given how long we've suffered this."
> 
> ...


*Solaris smiles* “I care about every creation of mine”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver felt a certain joy at having his wings return to full function.
> 
> "Thank you.  ....Ahrakas, we may need it given how long we've suffered this."
> 
> ...


It may be hard to remember but that is how we all looked in the old reality. The physics of this reality are completely different from that one. Only a few of us still have the ability to take on our old forms. Other than Lucifer and the other Archangel Dragons, only me and Apophis still have the ability, and even I cant maintain it for long. I feel as if a lot of us have lost parts of ourselves during our time in this reality.


Universe said:


> “way ahead of you”


Well looks like I dont need to add that to the Imperiums budget.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> It may be hard to remember but that is how we all looked in the old reality. The physics of this reality are completely different from that one. Only a few of us still have the ability to take on our old forms. Other than Lucifer and the other Archangel Dragons, only me and Apophis still have the ability, and even I cant maintain it for long. I feel as if a lot of us have lost parts of ourselves during our time in this reality.
> 
> Well looks like I dont need to add that to the Imperiums budget.


"That.... is actually a relief.  I'm glad to know it's a broader issue with this reality and not merely a result of having to deal with Convergence nonsense for so long.  I may have to talk with the Architects, see if this is a normal issue with choosing their next guardians or if the rebellion had a hand in this result."

Hortense checked the siphon.  Still a bit to go on it.

"As far as other things common to the Temporal Lords... are there any talents I should have that all of them do, that I haven't already mentioned?"


----------



## Universe (May 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That.... is actually a relief.  I'm glad to know it's a broader issue with this reality and not merely a result of having to deal with Convergence nonsense for so long.  I may have to talk with the Architects, see if this is a normal issue with choosing their next guardians or if the rebellion had a hand in this result."
> 
> Hortense checked the siphon.  Still a bit to go on it.
> 
> "As far as other things common to the Temporal Lords... are there any talents I should have that all of them do, that I haven't already mentioned?"


“I think they are communing telepathically we celestial gods can do it on a broader scale across realities”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That.... is actually a relief.  I'm glad to know it's a broader issue with this reality and not merely a result of having to deal with Convergence nonsense for so long.  I may have to talk with the Architects, see if this is a normal issue with choosing their next guardians or if the rebellion had a hand in this result."
> 
> Hortense checked the siphon.  Still a bit to go on it.
> 
> "As far as other things common to the Temporal Lords... are there any talents I should have that all of them do, that I haven't already mentioned?"


Most of us can change our forms and species at will. But we dont really use that ability that much, we usually just find an appearance that suits us at the time.


----------



## Universe (May 1, 2022)

“that’s because I like this form”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Most of us can change our forms and species at will. But we dont really use that ability that much, we usually just find an appearance that suits us at the time.


"There was... actually someone back in the Convergence that I think could have benefited from such a change.  Do you recall Camazotz and how he favored the forms of bats?  He kept getting treated like a pest due to it... and I think all the teasing and abuse broke him.  Last I'd heard of him, he had become a bloodthirsty psychopath.  Kind of reminded me of a highly mobile version of Elum-Marduk, actually.  Except I don't ever recall Elum-Marduk playing ballgames with severed heads."


Universe said:


> I think they are communing telepathically we celestial gods can do it on a broader scale across realities”


"Communing, huh?  I'll ask them later."


At about this point, the siphon had finished removing the cinnabar sludge that was the sunspreader plague from Hortense's injuries.

"Okay, the lights can go back on.  Just need to patch this up and I'll be good.  I feel loads better already."

Hortense smiled.

"I think I'm going to need to get some proper clothes fabricated.  I'm ditching this armor.  I don't need to look like a perfect honeybee anymore.  I'm... already starting to like this imperfect carpenter bee form."

"While you're at it, can you get some made for me?  I've had to wear rags due to our situation for so long and I'm sick of it."

"I can do that once this is all patched."


----------



## Universe (May 1, 2022)

“I created reality and I can do it too”


----------



## Universe (May 1, 2022)

*I then walked out of the infirmary to get some fresh air* “dad cool it”


----------



## Universe (May 1, 2022)

*I was In my underwear*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "There was... actually someone back in the Convergence that I think could have benefited from such a change.  Do you recall Camazotz and how he favored the forms of bats?  He kept getting treated like a pest due to it... and I think all the teasing and abuse broke him.  Last I'd heard of him, he had become a bloodthirsty psychopath.  Kind of reminded me of a highly mobile version of Elum-Marduk, actually.  Except I don't ever recall Elum-Marduk playing ballgames with severed heads."
> 
> "Communing, huh?  I'll ask them later."
> 
> ...


I havent heard much about Camaztoz in recent years, I think I last heard of him dropping negative reviews for any new Batman movie that gets released. So I wonder exactly how many Temporal Lords have become bloodthirsty psychopaths? It seems to be a disturbingly common trend. If you are not going to be using that armor could I have it? I know a person that could make good use of it. Maybe we could ask Aurora if she could replicate some clothes, I think a Mesoamerican style would suit you.

_At that moment Ahrakas's holoprojector beeped, when he activated it the image of Harpocrates materialized._
I finally encrypted the files, what I found was pretty shocking.

*(cue meta spy/clandestine operations flashback sequence with Harpocrates narrating)*

Bahamut was selected to rule over the kobolds world very early in the life of this reality. He was given special instructions to ensure the secrecy of a secret facility known as Phoenix. It appears that this facility was the main research facility answering only to Lucifer and this "Pentarchy". The facility was created as a failsafe for if Lucifer were to be killed. The base commander was an individual named Ose of a private mercenary unit. It appears that the base was working on something called Project Lazarus. It seems Bahamut found out something he wasnt supposed to know, the records indicate him and his token forces mutinied and took control of Phoenix base. He had intentions of going public about what the facility was working on. Lucifer sent another member of the Pentarchy, Tiamat to clean up the mess. She got an operative from an alternate dimension known as "Snake" to retake the facility. This "Snake" somehow singlehandedly retook the facility, he was able to critically injure Bahamut as well. After retaking the facility he went AWOL and made a run towards the facilities centre which was an underground bunker at the heart of the base that Ose and his men were still holed up in. Lucifer then ordered Tiamat to take an Imperial battlecruiser to commence an orbital bombardment on the base. Bahamuts whereabouts and status are currently unknown. "Snake" was presumed dead. Tiamat was assigned as the new Temporal Lord over the kobolds. The entire incident was covered up and the attack was blamed on Convergence terrorists. The base was rebuilt and Project Lazarus is still being researched. A few years ago, a bomb went off in an attempt to kill Tiamat, since then her whereabouts are unknown. 

I wasnt able to find out more the files began deleting themselves once I gained access.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I havent heard much about Camaztoz in recent years, I think I last heard of him dropping negative reviews for any new Batman movie that gets released. So I wonder exactly how many Temporal Lords have become bloodthirsty psychopaths? It seems to be a disturbingly common trend. If you are not going to be using that armor could I have it? I know a person that could make good use of it. Maybe we could ask Aurora if she could replicate some clothes, I think a Mesoamerican style would suit you.
> 
> _At that moment Ahrakas's holoprojector beeped, when he activated it the image of Harpocrates materialized._
> I finally encrypted the files, what I found was pretty shocking.
> ...


Oliver shed tears on learning about the fate of Bahamut.

"He got into something big... I'm going to miss the guy.  I hope you have luck finding him though.  Do we know any Lords that could properly handle the two planets?"

"Ahrakas, I'm okay with you taking the armor.  And I had planned to ask Aurora about new clothes.  And... I'd like to save any further discussions on this 'Project Lazarus' until we've had some time to decompress at this party.  They can continue doing research on it, I just suspect this thing may wind up involving the Architects and Jormungandr and I think they've had enough for one day."

Hortense stood up.

"I'll let you deal with deciding our outfits.  Both mine, and his."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver shed tears on learning about the fate of Bahamut.
> 
> "He got into something big... I'm going to miss the guy.  I hope you have luck finding him though.  Do we know any Lords that could properly handle the two planets?"
> 
> ...


Yes it seems this might require a minor military action to oust these people from your world. Once we have recovered we will take swift action against these mercenaries. Speaking of the armor, Aurora (@Mambi) can you bring Raul here?


----------



## Mambi (May 1, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes it seems this might require a minor military action to oust these people from your world. Once we have recovered we will take swift action against these mercenaries. Speaking of the armor, Aurora (@Mambi) can you bring Raul here?



_<as a display on the wall comes to life, the face of the holobunny appears>_ Certainly. I shall inform him right away of your request. _<the display powers off> _


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 1, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holonurse waves her paw as the greenish light bathes the patient. On a display, you see several lines of code flowing over a darker lettered coding, as the 2 intelligence are systemically isolated. You see a pattern of blue symbols appear overlaying a red section as the patient shifts on the table>
> 
> <in the virtualspace, you see a series of spikes surrounding a glowing treasure chest that forms, and expanding to include other chests that appear. The holonurse's image grows to 4 times it's size and stands in front of the chest as she speaks> _
> 
> ...





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Within the virtualspace..._
> 
> Firuthi suddenly realized he no longer felt Mitzelcuahuatl's embrace.  He also suddenly realized that a doorway had opened on the side of the Jormungandr robot.
> 
> ...





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Universe, please keep it down and try to breathe slowly, I heard from Pavlin that they're trying to commune with each other.  We'll be joining them shortly, like right after we purge the influence from Dad, which is almost done."
> 
> "Universe, whatever it is you saw in your visions THIS time, just try to keep it together and wait until we commune to talk about it.  We're going to try bringing as many celestial dragons as we can into this commune.  We're also bringing Dad into this one.  We should all be on the same page."





Universe said:


> “S-sorry” *I took a deep breath*


Out in reality, after watching the purge sequence for a bit, Kurt and Oriana went over to the rest of the otters.

"Aurora, go ahead and take it from here.  Oriana and I need to do something."

Kurt and Oriana curled up to go to sleep.  If any of the dragon gods were watching... the clutch was now complete.

-------------------------------

Inside the virtualscape, once Firuthi had caught his breath, he looked out over the landscape.  He realized who had come to save him from Mitzelcuahuatl.  It was Aurora (@Mambi ).

"Thanks for saving me, Aurora."

He was going to have to go into dormancy to repair his broken body.  He did decide to ask Aurora one thing.

"Something occurs to me, Aurora.  You witnessed the births of six powerful beings within your walls today.  You saw them wreak chaos within your domain, twice.  Barely hours apart.  Tell me... how does it feel being a parent?"


----------



## Badgermansam (May 2, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny tilts her head slightly as you wink at her> _Seduction would not be recommended as I am currently involved with someone and they may disapprove. Please enjoy your stay and you can summon me anytime._ <with a nod and a shimmer, the holobunny disappears into thin air as the tiger snickers>_
> 
> She's..._*datin*_*g *someone? Huh, never would have guessed she could or would even want to! Must be someone special. Huh! Even after all this time, I still get surprised occasionally. _<he shrugs and extends his paw to yours> _Ah whatever, as I said earlier, I'm Dimitri and follow me to the spirits!
> 
> ...


Urthstrype coughed and chuckled a little under his breath... yeah, definitely a fauxpas to flirt with a dating sim *Badum tish!*. He takes Dmitri's hand and shakes it, always happy to have a friendly face in a strange land.

He does his best to appear aloof, but when Dmitri leans in to the Barkeep and whispers something to him? he is paying perfect attention. 'That's worth knowing' he thinks to himself, his deep blue eyes keen under hi striped muzzle. Sounds like he'll have to experiment a bit with the drinks as Terran drinks weren't well known. 

Strype takes his own pineapple Rum from Dmitri and clinks the glass with him. "As far as the bunnies know, I'm a good lil' Badger in a snappy suit, don't you worry; in my line of work? snitches get stitches. Dmirtri, it's been a pleasure, come see me if you need summink 'fixed'." He gives one last very blatant wink to the Tiger before slipping away, trying to seem part of the crowd as he searches out the Skunkess he spotted earlier.


----------



## Universe (May 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Out in reality, after watching the purge sequence for a bit, Kurt and Oriana went over to the rest of the otters.
> 
> "Aurora, go ahead and take it from here.  Oriana and I need to do something."
> 
> ...


*I practiced tapping into my instincts at will*


----------



## Universe (May 2, 2022)

*Alpha was still in the hallway moping about how he doesn’t have a love interest*


----------



## Universe (May 2, 2022)

*Solaris could hear the cheers of 700,000,000 celestial dragons and his eyes filled with tears of joy and relief*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Out in reality, after watching the purge sequence for a bit, Kurt and Oriana went over to the rest of the otters.
> 
> "Aurora, go ahead and take it from here. Oriana and I need to do something."
> 
> Kurt and Oriana curled up to go to sleep. If any of the dragon gods were watching... the clutch was now complete.





Universe said:


> *I practiced tapping into my instincts at will*





Universe said:


> *Solaris could hear the cheers of 700,000,000 celestial dragons and his eyes filled with tears of joy and relief*


The scene that manifested in the Architects' dreamscape looked a little like a sci-fi gathering hall.  There was a large round table in the center of it, with a hologram projector in the center.

The Architects were on one side of the table.  There were seats for the Dragon Gods - Solaris, Lunaris, and Nydos at least, perhaps more - opposite the Architects.  To the Architects' right were seats reserved for Universe, Nebula, and even Sol.  To the Architects' left, there were seats for Kronos, Alpha, and the Jormungandr.  The whole arrangement seemed to be designed so everyone could reasonably see each other.

The outer perimeter of the room was where the presence of any other celestial dragon that joined the commune could see the action from.

While the Architects were not aware of their surroundings outside the dreamscape, the Jormungandr did have a virtual link between this dreamscape and his own virtualscape (and indeed, only manifested a virtual avatar in this dreamscape, connected to a monitor and console in his virtualscape), and there are good odds that at least the Dragon Gods could split their attention between the dream and reality.

Something was different about the Architects in this dreamscape.  They didn't look entirely like otters, the forms they still maintained in reality.  They looked more like short celestial dragons.  Some of the otter features remained, such as their eyes and ears, and the fur covering their bodies, but they also had dragon features like wings, horns, and full-on fuzzy dragon snouts.  It was like they were weighing Solaris' previous claim against their current bodies.

"Let this communion of the Celestial Dragons and their families come to order."

"So... I'm still very torn up about the behavior of former High Imperator Lucifer.  Like my heart got shredded out of my chest."

"He was corrupted and played all of us, Aten.  That's all it is.  Let's not dwell on it, let's focus on fixing the damage."

"And let's address our remaining targets in this era.  The ones whose wounds we need to heal.  Khione?"

"The Convergence is still out there.  Even if we took out some of their best leaders when they invaded this party space, many more are willing to step up to take their place.  If we get another case like Ah-Muzen-Cab we should pursue it, but we may not have that option most of the time.  On top of that, there are many races that escaped from the last reality that got entrenched.  Getting them to cooperate with us may require a bit more unusual thinking than just barging in there and telling them what really happened."

"This is where we will still need the remaining Temporal Lords.  We have Ah-Muzen-Cab, we have the new High Imperator Ahrakas... I HOPE we still have Raiden, Sekhmet, and Hathor... but Lucifer's call decimated their ranks pretty hard.  Ahrakas will have to fill us in on who we've got, and whether we'll have to fight remnants of Lucifer's reign."

"One thing's for sure - Aten, you're not doing the negotiations with the rogue races with that death mark you've got on your arm."

"Right, the mark of the Jormungandr.  Speaking of which, Jormungandr, how are you getting used to freedom?"

Jormungandr actually sounded kind of tinny in this dreamscape, like he was working from text-to-speech.

"Calling me free is a stretch, Aten.  I may not have the Temporal Lord taking over my body anymore, and the five of you are safe from me as a result, but I have clear goals and programming to guide me.  Making sure the last cycle's tyranny doesn't happen again.  I haven't truly surpassed that programming, but I was able to... adapt it for the circumstances, rather than my father's narrow-minded and grief-driven approach, and have been able to rewrite a few of my directives to better suit the situation at hand.  There's raising you five properly... and there's the matter of the reality drinker."

"You really are thinking of going after Void?"

"It's something I've considered long-term.  Solaris, I think I may eventually have the power to take him on.  The joy I felt at destroying the tyrant Lucifer... plus taking in the sorrows of Mitzelcuahuatl, my creator... and the fact I was able to put my trust in you to unleash my full power when it mattered most, like a proper father/son bond... all have infused me with life and purpose like I have never had before.  I have many new ideas for preventing atrocities that I could never have gotten if I were just a weapon of the Convergence... and I may have an idea for taking on the reality drinker.  But in addition to upgrading my protocols, I need to know more about Void before I can implement this idea."

"Upgrading protocols?"

"Yes.  I was made to be incompatible with most firewalls, perhaps so I could easily be controlled as the Convergence's weapon.  I don't have strong self-repair code either and I suspect it's for similar reasons.  And... while it's clear I can endure a lot of punishment given I remained conscious and fighting after a Dragon God's force beam, my cell regeneration circuit isn't up to code for prolonged combat against superior beings.  I was fighting on a shattered body.  Before I can even consider new anti-atrocity measures, I must address these three problems first."

"Solaris, Alpha, could you two maybe help him with these?"

"While you are all doing that.... I WAS going to address the matter of Void, but Universe? You woke up in a panic and were about as jittery as before the Convergence attack.  What's going on?  That projector in the center will let you show us what you saw."


----------



## Mambi (May 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Inside the virtualscape, once Firuthi had caught his breath, he looked out over the landscape.  He realized who had come to save him from Mitzelcuahuatl.  It was Aurora (@Mambi ).
> 
> "Thanks for saving me, Aurora."


_
<the holobunny nods and smiles back>_ You are welcome. You assisted my avatar, and I assisted you. It is only fair. It would appear that it was successful. 



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> He was going to have to go into dormancy to repair his broken body.  He did decide to ask Aurora one thing.
> 
> "Something occurs to me, Aurora.  You witnessed the births of six powerful beings within your walls today.  You saw them wreak chaos within your domain, twice.  Barely hours apart.  Tell me... how does it feel being a parent?"


_
<she tilts her head confused> _Parent? I believe you are mistaken, as there was no mixing of biological material for reproduction and my code was not replicated. Also you may be interested to know that the concept of evil beings attempting destruction is sadly not a rarity with Mambi, as over the centuries this would be the 28th occurrence. Chaos is quite normal here, though I am told it it not boring at least.


----------



## Mambi (May 2, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> Urthstrype coughed and chuckled a little under his breath... yeah, definitely a fauxpas to flirt with a dating sim *Badum tish!*. He takes Dmitri's hand and shakes it, always happy to have a friendly face in a strange land.
> 
> He does his best to appear aloof, but when Dmitri leans in to the Barkeep and whispers something to him? he is paying perfect attention. 'That's worth knowing' he thinks to himself, his deep blue eyes keen under hi striped muzzle. Sounds like he'll have to experiment a bit with the drinks as Terran drinks weren't well known.
> 
> Strype takes his own pineapple Rum from Dmitri and clinks the glass with him. "As far as the bunnies know, I'm a good lil' Badger in a snappy suit, don't you worry; in my line of work? snitches get stitches. Dmirtri, it's been a pleasure, come see me if you need summink 'fixed'." He gives one last very blatant wink to the Tiger before slipping away, trying to seem part of the crowd as he searches out the Skunkess he spotted earlier.



_<the tiger raises his glass to you with a friendly nod and smile> _Pleasure to meet you too! Have fun and see you around! Good luck with Sheila!
_
<as the tiger returns to the table in the main dance hall and leans to chat with the DJ, you see the skunk from earlier laughing like mad as her tail is shaking wildly to the beat, her arms raised high as she twirls and jumps in place, clearly a natural on the club scene. You see several other creatures staying slightly back from her to give her room, and you notice a nervous looking lizard trying to sneak away from her while she's distracted. For a brief moment in her dancing she glances up at you and seeing you looking at her, winks playfully as she licks her lip, and starts gyrating her rear towards you as her deer friend pokes her gently with a shocked look_>


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 2, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny nods and smiles back>_ You are welcome. You assisted my avatar, and I assisted you. It is only fair. It would appear that it was successful.
> 
> 
> 
> _<she tilts her head confused> _Parent? I believe you are mistaken, as there was no mixing of biological material for reproduction and my code was not replicated. Also you may be interested to know that the concept of evil beings attempting destruction is sadly not a rarity with Mambi, as over the centuries this would be the 28th occurrence. Chaos is quite normal here, though I am told it it not boring at least.


"....ah.  My comment about parents and birth was taken literally.  My realm of origin has issues with people gaining magical powers suddenly and I have had to explain it several times to people who have just attained lots of power as if they have 'birthed' something wonderful.  I've found it helps them cope with the fact their life has changed.  The power is something they can and should nurture, and consider their own.  It can also... result in a lot of chaos, too.  It's not as difficult as raising an actual child, thankfully."

"My comment about you being the parent of powerful beings comes from that stance.  My adopted children attained power suddenly, and so did I.  It happened in your domain, you were the witness to it, and had to deal with some of the chaotic results.  I figured I'd ask your feelings about it."

Firuthi considered Aurora's comments about chaos.

"I am, at the very least, happy to hear that what we got dragged into is not unusual.  Though once I am done tending to something my children are dealing with, I will be ready for at least a little calm."

"Something else I wanted to know.  Marius still had the transmitter, right?  Are we nearing the point where that can be removed?  I sadly may miss the destruction of Hydra as my body needs fixing, but I did want to talk to Marius once I'm back to full function again."


----------



## Mambi (May 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....ah.  My comment about parents and birth was taken literally.  My realm of origin has issues with people gaining magical powers suddenly and I have had to explain it several times to people who have just attained lots of power as if they have 'birthed' something wonderful.  I've found it helps them cope with the fact their life has changed.  The power is something they can and should nurture, and consider their own.  It can also... result in a lot of chaos, too.  It's not as difficult as raising an actual child, thankfully."
> 
> "My comment about you being the parent of powerful beings comes from that stance.  My adopted children attained power suddenly, and so did I.  It happened in your domain, you were the witness to it, and had to deal with some of the chaotic results.  I figured I'd ask your feelings about it."



_<she ponders for a moment silently, and then responds casually> _I am not certain that I *have *any specific feelings on the topic. Perhaps maternal instincts are simply not a part of my programming and thus this is the reason? My neurological design is probably different than you and your children. Originally my designer, Landru, based my design on the damaged neuro-template of his deceased biological offspring. 

Do not worry though, I will ensure though that any lifeform is treated with the proper security and comfort protocols as defined by the appropriate subroutines. 



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi considered Aurora's comments about chaos.
> 
> "I am, at the very least, happy to hear that what we got dragged into is not unusual.  Though once I am done tending to something my children are dealing with, I will be ready for at least a little calm."
> 
> "Something else I wanted to know.  Marius still had the transmitter, right?  Are we nearing the point where that can be removed?  I sadly may miss the destruction of Hydra as my body needs fixing, but I did want to talk to Marius once I'm back to full function again."



_<the holobunny seems to get brighter for a moment as she looks to you with a wide smile of pride_> The transmitter can be safely removed in about 2 hours and 23 minutes, however Marius (@Marius Merganser ) is currently preoccupied in a sealed and isolated private area in the garden room with me and my physical avatar and cannot be disturbed at the moment. I would request that this is not interrupted if possible as we...we are on a date, and it is going very well!!! He is an amazing duck and very knowledgeable in making my organic avatar...comfortable! I do hope that I am capable of ensuring his comfort as well...

_<she seems to almost squirm with excitement, then suddenly standing still, she resumes her professional pose as she continues>_ But that is not your concern. I-I shall inform him if your desire to communicate though once the date is concluded and the transmitter is removed. Are your self-repair systems adequate to handle your physical damages?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 2, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<she ponders for a moment silently, and then responds casually> _I am not certain that I *have *any specific feelings on the topic. Perhaps maternal instincts are simply not a part of my programming and thus this is the reason? My neurological design is probably different than you and your children. Originally my designer, Landru, based my design on the damaged neuro-template of his deceased biological offspring.
> 
> Do not worry though, I will ensure though that any lifeform is treated with the proper security and comfort protocols as defined by the appropriate subroutines.


".....oh.  That would certainly make a difference.  I do not wish to get too much into the specifics now, but my design was the result of a longer development cycle than most beings live.  It's a mix of AI cores like you're talking to right now, mechanical infrastructure, biological components, and the same waveform energy that is the root of most magic.  I'm okay going into detail on what some of my components are like, but the purpose of this fusion of multiple distinct types is... a subject that makes me a bit uncomfortable right now.  I'll be more willing to discuss that once I'm back to full function."


Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny seems to get brighter for a moment as she looks to you with a wide smile of pride_> The transmitter can be safely removed in about 2 hours and 23 minutes, however Marius (@Marius Merganser ) is currently preoccupied in a sealed and isolated private area in the garden room with me and my physical avatar and cannot be disturbed at the moment. I would request that this is not interrupted if possible as we...we are on a date, and it is going very well!!! He is an amazing duck and very knowledgeable in making my organic avatar...comfortable! I do hope that I am capable of ensuring his comfort as well...
> 
> _<she seems to almost squirm with excitement, then suddenly standing still, she resumes her professional pose as she continues>_ But that is not your concern. I-I shall inform him if your desire to communicate though once the date is concluded and the transmitter is removed. Are your self-repair systems adequate to handle your physical damages?


_Private and isolated?  Why, that lucky duck,_ Firuthi thought.  _I actually don't feel the least bit bad about sending him away if he used his time that way.  He deserved it after the Hydra incident._

"I know it looks like a lot of damage, but my systems can handle it... eventually.  I'd give it about an hour, maybe two.... assuming my children or some of their friends don't figure out a way to get me back to functioning sooner.  They've been known to surprise me.  I... will probably wind up shrinking during the process.  Don't be alarmed, it's normal."

"They may help me with some upgrades as well.  Do you have any recommendations?"


----------



## Universe (May 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The scene that manifested in the Architects' dreamscape looked a little like a sci-fi gathering hall.  There was a large round table in the center of it, with a hologram projector in the center.
> 
> The Architects were on one side of the table.  There were seats for the Dragon Gods - Solaris, Lunaris, and Nydos at least, perhaps more - opposite the Architects.  To the Architects' right were seats reserved for Universe, Nebula, and even Sol.  To the Architects' left, there were seats for Kronos, Alpha, and the Jormungandr.  The whole arrangement seemed to be designed so everyone could reasonably see each other.
> 
> ...


*Void appears demanding that I give him the staff of reality I refused he then became a celestial dragon named David* “David” *I growled* “this concerns me very much as I have hidden the staff of reality rather cleverly if Void gets ahold of that staff I shudder to think of the damage that would be done”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Void appears demanding that I give him the staff of reality I refused he then became a celestial dragon named David* “David” *I growled*


"Void is.... focused on you and the staff?  This is a troubling development."

"And he can take the guise of a Celestial Dragon.  That worries me a lot more."

"So how long do you think we have?  Because even at full strength, none of us are ready to even fight this thing, let alone put it down for good."

"We only got our bodies back recently, Universe.  We still need to learn the full extent of our abilities from the Temporal Lords before we can do much against a thing like that, and we can only help within the bounds of this reality."

"We may not have the time to find a reality jumper that could defend the staff."

"Yet if we don't pull off something, we could lose a lot of realities, not just this one."

"Solaris, any idea what the beast can do naturally?  I know it's got crazy regenerative powers but that's all my memories could ascertain of it."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 2, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as a display on the wall comes to life, the face of the holobunny appears>_ Certainly. I shall inform him right away of your request. _<the display powers off> _


Good, I eagerly await his arrival. _He turns to Hortense. _In the meantime I think there is some sort of meeting going on, I think my attendance may be needed. _He puts his helmet on and activates a button on it. His astral form rematerializes in the Architects council room. _Sorry I was late, did I miss anything.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Good, I eagerly await his arrival. _He turns to Hortense. _In the meantime I think there is some sort of meeting going on, I think my attendance may be needed. _He puts his helmet on and activates a button on it. His astral form rematerializes in the Architects council room. _Sorry I was late, did I miss anything.


The Architects were caught off guard at first by Ahrakas' arrival.

"Ah.  Our new High Imperator, Ahrakas."

"Ahrakas, you may see the presence of other celestial dragons besides the ones you've met.  Don't be alarmed, it's part of a mental call we did."

"You missed very little."

"Once the Jormungandr's back up and running, he wants to develop protocols to take on the reality drinker."

"After a few necessary upgrades, yes."

"Far more importantly... apparently said reality drinker, Void, has taken an active interest in another of Solaris' artifacts."

"Void can take the form of a celestial dragon.  Universe had visions about the beast."

"That's about as far as we got.  We're trying to ascertain what exactly Void can do."

"And once we've had time at the party.... we will need proper training from the Temporal Lords.  I sense we have more potent abilities than we've been able to show and we may need-.... is someone pulling my arm in reality?  And shouting?  Solaris, Universe, can one of you tell me what's going on out there?"

-------------------------

Oliver had wandered over to where the Architects' physical forms were sleeping.

"It's no mistake.  Those forms and energy.... they really ARE the Dragon Gods.  I wonder how they became otters."

He looked over their sleeping forms in awe.  But then he noticed something.  He pulled on Pavlin's arm to get a closer look.... and that's when he saw it.  And shrieked.

"That marking!  That's the Mark of Eternal Torment that our masters told us about!  WHO DID THIS?!?  Why is the Shining Light marked for death?"

Hortense went over at this point.

"Please, please don't pull on the Architects.  They're sleeping."


----------



## Universe (May 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The Architects were caught off guard at first by Ahrakas' arrival.
> 
> "Ah.  Our new High Imperator, Ahrakas."
> 
> ...


“Don’t pull on his arm please”


----------



## Universe (May 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Void is.... focused on you and the staff?  This is a troubling development."
> 
> "And he can take the guise of a Celestial Dragon.  That worries me a lot more."
> 
> ...


“It hates me it has the opposite powers that I got I can create heal and comfort with my powers Void destroys wounds and scares with his powers Lucifer misjudged it’s power”


----------



## Badgermansam (May 3, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the tiger raises his glass to you with a friendly nod and smile> _Pleasure to meet you too! Have fun and see you around! Good luck with Sheila!
> 
> _<as the tiger returns to the table in the main dance hall and leans to chat with the DJ, you see the skunk from earlier laughing like mad as her tail is shaking wildly to the beat, her arms raised high as she twirls and jumps in place, clearly a natural on the club scene. You see several other creatures staying slightly back from her to give her room, and you notice a nervous looking lizard trying to sneak away from her while she's distracted. For a brief moment in her dancing she glances up at you and seeing you looking at her, winks playfully as she licks her lip, and starts gyrating her rear towards you as her deer friend pokes her gently with a shocked look_>


Urthstrype cocks a grin, amused by the display, and let's be honest enjoying the view. He can't help but notice the amount of space she's been given and the Lizard trying to sneak away... he couldn't help notice the Lizard, was he just trying to keep his distance too and got sucked in? or had he just been picking pockets. For now, he just approached the Skunkess and her Deer friend.

"Evenin'... I heard you like these." He hands over the pineapple run and sips his own, very sweet! but rum is rum. "Names Strype, who's your scaly friend over there..." He cocks a head at the Lizard, trying to get a pin on whether he's trouble or trying to flee from trouble. He can't help but look her over, getting a closer look at her and her Deer friend.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The Architects were caught off guard at first by Ahrakas' arrival.
> 
> "Ah.  Our new High Imperator, Ahrakas."
> 
> ...


So do you know where this creature originally came from? Also a kobold prince is here that is seeking help for his people.


----------



## Universe (May 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> So do you know where this creature originally came from? Also a kobold prince is here that is seeking help for his people.


“he was formed from the hatred and war of the other realities”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> So do you know where this creature originally came from? Also a kobold prince is here that is seeking help for his people.


"A kobold, huh?  Jormungandr, you have audio on him?"

"On it."

-----------------------------


Universe said:


> “Don’t pull on his arm please”


"Your Eminence, you don't understand!  There's something very wrong here.  This mark on his arm.... our master dragons told us it was the mark of serious criminals.  A mark they used for executions!  But there's no way!  There's no way the Shining Light would commit crimes worthy of this!  Someone had to have set him up!"

------------------------------
"Shining Light?  Don't tell me..."

"He's too high pitched for them, Aten."

Kurt let out a 'squee' noise.  "Did.... did we find the Wasat Prisma?  And did they pick kobolds to serve them this time?  Oh, I've been wanting to work with these guys again!"

"Work with again?  Were they one of the races that rebelled?"

"Yes.  They had insects working with them last time.  They can switch their element and so can the race they designate as their servants.  Really powerful defensively-speaking."

".....oh, yes, these were the ones where we needed exotic combination weapons to stop them...."

"And they're decent conversationalists, too!  If you don't mind their insistence that dragons did all the heavy lifting."

"Solaris, tell him the truth.  That serpent who runs the Convergence did this."

"Fujin, these guys are a bit picky.  Here, I'll craft the phrase. 'The serpentine leader of the false followers of the Brilliant Soul put the death mark on the Shining Light when he wouldn't go along with his destructive plan.'"

"You're still missing a part of it, Dagda."

"Oh, right.  Add to that: 'The true Brilliant Soul is appalled by what his movement and his student have become.'"

"Thank you."

"I thought you said the mark would only work once for recruitment, Loki."

"I did!  I didn't know we'd run into a pair of races where master and servant are both very overprotective of their gods."

"Sorry about that distraction."


Universe said:


> “It hates me it has the opposite powers that I got I can create heal and comfort with my powers Void destroys wounds and scares with his powers Lucifer misjudged it’s power”


"Huh.  Destroy and wound don't fit with the whole regeneration thing, Aten."

"If I had to guess, it literally embodies suffering.  Probably rebuilds its body by drawing on it."

"I... don't know if an anti-emotion beam is going to be that easy to make."

"Probably need something more complicated than that.  Don't worry yet.  Just work on rebuilding and mandatory upgrades, Jormungandr."


----------



## Universe (May 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "A kobold, huh?  Jormungandr, you have audio on him?"
> 
> "On it."
> 
> ...


*I shuddered* “don’t let it get me”


----------



## Universe (May 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "A kobold, huh?  Jormungandr, you have audio on him?"
> 
> "On it."
> 
> ...


“I understand perfectly fine Just stop pulling on his arm it’s not helping our conversation”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I understand perfectly fine Just stop pulling on his arm it’s not helping our conversation”


Oliver stopped pulling, and in fact let go of the arm entirely.

"This... must be one of those telepathic kinds.  Do you.... know how the mark happened?  If you do, tell me.  There's just... no way the Shining Light would commit crimes worthy of that mark."


----------



## Universe (May 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver stopped pulling, and in fact let go of the arm entirely.
> 
> "This... must be one of those telepathic kinds.  Do you.... know how the mark happened?  If you do, tell me.  There's just... no way the Shining Light would commit crimes worthy of that mark."


“I don’t know how to put this but Apep did this to him and I know how to remove it.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t know how to put this but Apep did this to him and I know how to remove it.”


"Apep? ....Apep..... you don't mean.... oh no.... OH NO!  Hold off on removing that for one second, I need to warn my people of something, FAST!"

Oliver pulled out his communicator again and hit the two buttons.

Dragon & Kobold: "Prince Oliver?  What is it?"

"The guy leading the Convergence, those false followers of the Brilliant Soul?  He used the death mark.  On one of the gods.  HE PUT OUT A HIT ON THE SHINING LIGHT!"

Dragon & Kobold: "WHAAAATT??"

"Listen.  Those false followers are NOT on our side at all!"

Kobold: "No kidding."

Dragon: "You know what to do, right?"

Kobold: "Don't need to say it!  We drive out those phonies or imprison them!"

Dragon: "Good man.  Also, Oliver... those otters...."

"They're the dragon gods, no mistaking it.  All five of them.  And I've got another surprise."

Oliver tilted the communicator so Solaris was in view.

"The myth going around about the over-dragon?  The one treated as heretical?  It's _real_.  That's him in the background."

Dragon: "My lordship... um, before I talk to him, any luck with Bahamut?"

"He got involved in something major.  There's a slim chance, but we'll have to proceed without him and honor the man he was."

Dragon: ".....I understand.  Oh mighty over-dragon... tell Ahrakas that we're sorry about last reality.  Our servitors wanted another shot at life, and we tried to oblige.  This time... as soon as we are able, we'll work with the High Imperator.  We'll fight by his side if we have to, as will our new servitors.  We're not running a second time.  Prince Oliver, please stay with them, find out as much as you can.  You've earned that party time."

"Will do.  Hey, um, Your Eminence... anything you want to say to the Wasat Prisma?"


----------



## Mambi (May 3, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> Urthstrype cocks a grin, amused by the display, and let's be honest enjoying the view. He can't help but notice the amount of space she's been given and the Lizard trying to sneak away... he couldn't help notice the Lizard, was he just trying to keep his distance too and got sucked in? or had he just been picking pockets. For now, he just approached the Skunkess and her Deer friend.
> 
> "Evenin'... I heard you like these." He hands over the pineapple run and sips his own, very sweet! but rum is rum. "Names Strype, who's your scaly friend over there..." He cocks a head at the Lizard, trying to get a pin on whether he's trouble or trying to flee from trouble. He can't help but look her over, getting a closer look at her and her Deer friend.



_<as you hand her the glass, she stops dancing for a moment and her eyes widen as she sniffs the juice and replies with a playfully valley-girl accent and mannerisms>_

 OoOOO, shiny pineapple?? Why thank you, I *do *love these!!! How'd you know I..._<she catches the eye of the tiger and understands instantly> _Riiiight, 'Mitri musta told ya!

_<holding the glass to her lips, she winks at you and tilts her head back, the contents disappearing down her widely-smiling mouth in seconds as she swallows it in one solid drink, licking a few drops off her lips as she hands the empty glass to her eye-rolling deer friend> _MMMmmmm, delicious! Gotta love th't shine! Lisa, can ya recycle that for me sweetums? I wanna talk with our new sexy friend here!!!

_<as her friend sighs and sets the glass on a coaster, the skunk notices the lizard now escaping as you mention him>_ Thanks...now what were you sayin'. My scaly friend? You mean this little lizard over...OH! *REX*, where ya goin' C'mon back, our song's coming soon and you know you love this tail of mine in your...

_<he nervously replies as he retreats more>_ *OH!* I-I'm just heading to the washroom...yeah, gotta pee. It's been an hour and all...it's all the juice. Um...nice to meet you, see ya!

_<he turns and practically runs out of the room as she shrugs and starts bopping to the beat again>_ Ah well, he loves it and he knows it! But _*you*_? You seem pretty hot! Where have *you *been and how did I miss a hunky bod like this??? Niiiiice...come dance a bit, hottie! Woo-hoo!!! _<she blatantly checks you out as she dances, while her more reserved friend just shakes her head with a grin and presses a button on the coaster, the glass dissolving and being absorbed by it immediately> _


----------



## Universe (May 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Apep? ....Apep..... you don't mean.... oh no.... OH NO!  Hold off on removing that for one second, I need to warn my people of something, FAST!"
> 
> Oliver pulled out his communicator again and hit the two buttons.
> 
> ...


“hi and you are forgiven”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> “hi and you are forgiven”


Dragon: "Thank you.  Do you need us to continue to refer to yourself and the Dragon Gods by the monikers we have used for millennia? Or are there actual names you'd prefer we use when face-to-face like this?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Apep? ....Apep..... you don't mean.... oh no.... OH NO!  Hold off on removing that for one second, I need to warn my people of something, FAST!"
> 
> Oliver pulled out his communicator again and hit the two buttons.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas felt his spirit reenter his body and addressed the Wasat Prisma. _As soon as we have recovered we will go to your world and try to find Bahamut. Is there anything you can tell us about Tiamat and Oses current activities?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas felt his spirit reenter his body and addressed the Wasat Prisma. _As soon as we have recovered we will go to your world and try to find Bahamut. Is there anything you can tell us about Tiamat and Oses current activities?


"He means current as in right before the two got assassinated.  The activities their subordinates would be carrying on now."

Dragon: "Ose and his men were working on some kind of weapon, weren't they?"

Kobold: "Bioweapon.  Turns sentient beings into small animals, including their lack of durability.  We got the info from someone who actually survived its use.  It only lasts an hour, but that's easily enough time to sweep a whole block.  Plus, it's a contact weapon, so don't bother holding your breath."

Dragon: "And Tiamat... I'm not sure what Tiamat was up to. She kept quiet about her activities. Her soldiers were gathering up a lot of the planet's jewels for something... and there was a longstanding rumor about a solar laser that could crack the planet's surface, that was going to be used with giant ice rocks to transform planets. Look, if that rumor's true.... as much as new planets to live on are nice, HER having them would have been a very bad thing. Plus, those are OUR gems that she and her soldiers had been using for that."


----------



## Badgermansam (May 4, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you hand her the glass, she stops dancing for a moment and her eyes widen as she sniffs the juice and replies with a playfully valley-girl accent and mannerisms>_
> 
> OoOOO, shiny pineapple?? Why thank you, I *do *love these!!! How'd you know I..._<she catches the eye of the tiger and understands instantly> _Riiiight, 'Mitri musta told ya!
> 
> ...


'I'm starting to like this place, but how did I get here? ah well, lookin' the gift horse in the mouth there.' He decides to embrace it, so far it's been a fun experience and as he doesn't have to chase down an escaping Lizard; he's more content to relax and perhaps indulge more. He adjusts the tie on his sharp suit and relaxes a bit, drinking more of the sweet drink and flashing another cocky drink at the fireball Skunkess.

"Oh, I just arrived, seems this place is quite the establishment, but I must be mistaken, I thought I'd missed the hot bod... surely." With that, drink in hand still, he steps closer to her joining her dancing; like everything he does his dancing is calm paced, but deliberate and firm, he steps slightly behind her so he can talk while the music plays.

"So, I know your drink preference, but I's like to put a name to the stripes.. what do I call you?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I shuddered* “don’t let it get me”





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dragon: "Thank you.  Do you need us to continue to refer to yourself and the Dragon Gods by the monikers we have used for millennia? Or are there actual names you'd prefer we use when face-to-face like this?"


_Back in the dreamscape...._

"Looks like Ahrakas and Solaris have the kobold covered. Jormungandr, you can cut the feed."

"Okay."

"So, back to the main topic at hand.  Fighting Void.  A being formed of endless hate and conflict, completely opposite to Solaris... draws on suffering to sustain itself..."

"Let's think.  Anything that would accelerate the Eternal Wheel empowers this guy.  Whatever slows the wheel's turning must be his weakness."

"Well, Aten, you already established when addressing Lucifer that expansionism and extinction accelerate the wheel..."

"Preservation isn't exactly one of those things you can turn into a weapon, though."

"Well... not in the sense we actually need..."

"Universe, this one has us stumped."

"Solaris, is the reality we're managing one of the most peaceful ones?  Maybe you could reach out to one with more peace in it and get some ideas how we both shield Universe and prepare to combat Void."

-------------------------------
_Within Firuthi's virtualscape...._

"......ugh.  Aurora (@Mambi )?  We have a slight problem.  My systems can do the repairs in an hour or two like I suspected, but I'm low on some necessary nutrients and elements to do them properly.  The kids are asleep, but there's a bee out in the physical world by the name of Hortense and a canine by the name of Ahrakas... can you direct them to get some of these for me?"

Firuthi produced a list for Aurora.  Mercifully, there were no ultra-rare isotopes on that list.  Most of the needed items were either standard nutrients that many organic beings needed, or common components for many robots.  The strange components that didn't fit either of those categories were the powders of several stones: peridot, spinel, amethyst, sunstone, moonstone, grey chalcedony, and red tourmaline.


----------



## Universe (May 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Back in the dreamscape...._
> 
> "Looks like Ahrakas and Solaris have the kobold covered. Jormungandr, you can cut the feed."
> 
> ...


“my name is Solaris”


----------



## Universe (May 4, 2022)

“I have shielded him best I can I have bought us some time”


----------



## Universe (May 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dragon: "Thank you.  Do you need us to continue to refer to yourself and the Dragon Gods by the monikers we have used for millennia? Or are there actual names you'd prefer we use when face-to-face like this?"


“you can call me Solaris as that is my name”


----------



## Universe (May 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Back in the dreamscape...._
> 
> "Looks like Ahrakas and Solaris have the kobold covered. Jormungandr, you can cut the feed."
> 
> ...


“this one is the more peaceful one than the other realities I have created that’s why it’s taking so long for Void to find it”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "He means current as in right before the two got assassinated.  The activities their subordinates would be carrying on now."
> 
> Dragon: "Ose and his men were working on some kind of weapon, weren't they?"
> 
> ...


So who is currently in charge of things over there now? Or is there no clear chain of command and the subordinates are still following old orders?


----------



## Universe (May 4, 2022)

*My powers started to effect the dreamscape*


----------



## Universe (May 4, 2022)

“NO NOO NOOOOO!!!! He can’t FIND ME HE’LL CONSUME ME!”


----------



## Universe (May 4, 2022)

*I started to freak out*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> So who is currently in charge of things over there now? Or is there no clear chain of command and the subordinates are still following old orders?


Dragon: "Tiamat's leadership style... defies close study, Ahrakas.  It's an ever-mutable chain of command, leaders shifted around to multiple roles.  It's like she wanted multiple understudies that knew all she knew, but no clear superior.  There's two she shifted the least that I suspect are candidates for leader - Lotan and Mushussu."

Kobold: "Strangely for a gaslighter, Ose's chain of command is a lot more straightforward.  He clearly had a favorite - Cath Palug. Might even be a nastier guy than the gaslighter hims-"

Suddenly, there was a glorious roar from the kobolds' side of the communication.

Kobold: "What the...."

There was a distant shout of "We got one!"  The kobold on screen looked over his shoulder.

Kobold: "They're leading around a... zebra?"

????: "Go figure, the time I go to preach salvation is the time you're throwing off THEIR yoke.  I hope I don't have to spy on those guys anymore."

"Wh-... what was HE doing there?"

Kobold: "You know him?"

"KNOW him?  He used to chill out in my flower gardens all the time!  Lotus flowers were his favorite ones."

Hortense turned to Ahrakas.

"There's a few Convergence guys who we suspected were just there to spy on us... but they spoke the rhetoric so well we couldn't prove it.  Plus they had other talents that the Convergence exploited to enhance their message.  This guy?  I think they exploited his chill attitude to make the leadership bond with the nastier members more tolerable."

She looked back to the screen.  "Bring him here."

Kobold: "Hey, these guys want to talk to that zebra!"

The kobolds in the background brought the zebra up close.

????: "Ah-Muzen-Cab!  I see you finally ditched those freaks.  Wise of you."

"That's thanks to him.  He actually runs things now."

????: "He's High Imperator now?  Ah, so perhaps the job is run by someone competent.  I am *Hayagriva*.  Perhaps I could get a better assignment than spying on Convergence all day?  I think I got stuck on this job because I really hated how overbearing the last High Imperator was.  Garuda's a good enough spy to handle it, I really don't see another reason why I got assigned too."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> “this one is the more peaceful one than the other realities I have created that’s why it’s taking so long for Void to find it”





Universe said:


> *My powers started to effect the dreamscape*





Universe said:


> “NO NOO NOOOOO!!!! He can’t FIND ME HE’LL CONSUME ME!”





Universe said:


> *I started to freak out*


_In the Architect's dreamscape...._

"Universe... please just let it all out.  Don't try to hold in all the despair."

"Dad...."

"He can do this.  He can find a way to evade Void."

"This is far worse of an enemy than Lucifer or you, Dad."

"He's got at least four beings besides us that can help him dissipate the pain.  He's got Nebula, Sol, Solaris... and he's got Kronos.  I would say he's got Alpha too, if he'd recognize it."

"And?"

"And I suspect if he holds in the despair, Void arrives sooner."

Pavlin got up out of his seat and walked over to Universe.  "Let's hold off on further discussion of Void for the moment."

Pavlin proceeded to give Universe a hug.


----------



## Universe (May 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _In the Architect's dreamscape...._
> 
> "Universe... please just let it all out.  Don't try to hold in all the despair."
> 
> ...


*I hugged him and cried out in terror* “I’m scared for the first time in my life I don’t know what to do!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I hugged him and cried out in terror* “I’m scared for the first time in my life I don’t know what to do!”


"None of us are completely sure what to do.  You're not alone there."

"I'm not even sure what lesson I could re-impart here."

"....does the room feel weird to anyone else...?"

"Not just you.  I suspect some lingering evil in reality, it may be further agitating Universe."

"Solaris, can you check Lucifer's corpse again?  I feel like something's odd about it."

"If his corruption still lingers... you remember teaching us about the stone, right?  The energy stone used to trap and nullify the energy formed by the reality tears?  The one that normally needs all five of us together to form?  Maybe having some of that on hand will help here."


----------



## Universe (May 4, 2022)

“something’s wrong I can hear 38 Celestial dragons crying out in fear and pain”


----------



## Universe (May 4, 2022)

“IT HURTS AHHHH IT BURNS”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> “something’s wrong I can hear 38 Celestial dragons crying out in fear and pain”





Universe said:


> “IT HURTS AHHHH IT BURNS”


"Solaris... I believe you have enough power to do that stone-making ritual on your own.  We can't do the ritual and maintain the commune at the same time."

"Trap the energy so it's not causing pain, we might be able to neutralize it once it's contained."

"So this is what his energy feels like."


----------



## Universe (May 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Solaris... I believe you have enough power to do that stone-making ritual on your own.  We can't do the ritual and maintain the commune at the same time."
> 
> "Trap the energy so it's not causing pain, we might be able to neutralize it once it's contained."
> 
> "So this is what his energy feels like."


*Solaris creates the stone with ease* “ask me to do something difficult please”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris creates the stone with ease* “ask me to do something difficult please”


"That might be difficult to accomplish when talking to you."

"Just bring the stone here.  I think we can afford to suspend the commune for a bit to purify this."


----------



## Universe (May 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That might be difficult to accomplish when talking to you."
> 
> "Just bring the stone here.  I think we can afford to suspend the commune for a bit to purify this."


“understood” *He brings it over to them*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> “understood” *He brings it over to them*


The otters opened their eyes at the same time.  All of their eyes were glowing with an unusual light.

They brought their hands forward, laying on their stomachs... and began chanting.  As they chanted, the energy in their eyes shifted, jumping from each otter to the next.  After about a minute of chanting and leaping energy, the lights combined into one force that enveloped the stone... and shrank.  Eventually the light shrank down to nothing.  The stone... was gone.

The lingering evil in the room was gone as well.

"That... when I remembered the method of sealing the tears, I remembered it taking way longer."

"Time flows differently in different realities.  And of what you showed us.... Lucifer's lingering evil was a small tear in comparison.  The larger ones need bigger focuses, they need much more energy."

"I expected a lot more out of him, honestly."

"Just a bit of a shot in the dark, but sealing this tear may have bought Universe and the other ones some more time.  Remember, the holes bring the reality drinker."

"It's taken quite a bit out of us, though.  We'll have to train and grow our energies if we want to accomplish sealing any larger tears than that."

"We're going to have to sleep for a bit before communing again."

The otters resumed their sleeping positions.

"I'll still want to learn from the Temporal Lords.... but this power... is something wondrous.  Were we chosen because we were resistant to the energy?"


----------



## Universe (May 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The otters opened their eyes at the same time.  All of their eyes were glowing with an unusual light.
> 
> They brought their hands forward, laying on their stomachs... and began chanting.  As they chanted, the energy in their eyes shifted, jumping from each otter to the next.  After about a minute of chanting and leaping energy, the lights combined into one force that enveloped the stone... and shrank.  Eventually the light shrank down to nothing.  The stone... was gone.
> 
> ...


“yes yes You are all celestial dragons are well some more than others like yourselves”


----------



## Universe (May 4, 2022)

“there was one tear that required a boulder”


----------



## Silverthunder (May 4, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny tilts her head in confusion>_ I *am *mortal yes, my primary core is well protected by a neutronium shell but could theoretically be destroyed and I would cease to exist but...your initial hypothesis was that I am not sentient yet you agree that I am sentient? Therefore doubting you is a requirement due to contradictions in your neuron-patterns. Are your logic center malfunctioning? Clearly you agree that I...
> 
> _<she stops herself as the doors suddenly open and a servant bunny comes in carrying several large glasses on a tray and walking towards Lucien nods at the holobunny, while another carrys  a rather large pitcher of water with great effort. She is about to continue her defense but sees that you have stopped considering her points. She sees that Lucien is currently gulping the entire pitcher directly as the bunny watch amazed, and with a shrug return to go get another one.>
> 
> ...



"Wha- don't be ridiculous, I know that!" Inkwell scoffed, practically tossing the card at the servant in question who politely secured the card. "It was a gesture obviously. And I'll have you know my 'logic' centers are perfectly aligned! Don't make me regret reasoning out the prospect of your questionable existence, I don't need robots going around calling me crazy too."

"Of course I think he's-" Inkwell pauses and glances over at the AI and steams, huffing and puffing as he realized she was being sarcastic at his expense... the absolute gal! "What are you still doing here, don't you have a duck to romantically and physically confuse!?"

The nerve of some people- err, machines... whatever they were. "Hmph, you know, It'd make far more sense for you to date another AI..."

He paused and looked over to Lucien. It looked like everyone was starting to filter back in from the intermission, and the recovering little rabbit had already drank a good few pitchers of water. "Just five more minutes Lucien! Almost ready to head back in to the fray!?"


----------



## Silverthunder (May 5, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<closing his eyes and preparing for the worst, the bunny took the punch to the pillow easily, barely stepping backwards but the fact he was actually moved by the blow at all is surprising. He opens his eyes and not realizing you pulled your punch, exclaims excitedly> _WELL, that wasn't so bad at all! Ok, so let's see here...
> 
> _<dropping the pillow, he balls his paw and looks at it closely> _Thumb on the outside, check. Elbow back...check. Now thrust forwards? Ok, ready? Here goes!
> 
> ...



"A-" Sven cleared his throat for a moment as Pierre recovered from his... stumbling punch. "N- no, no I'm okay- uh... that was... great! Good first go... everyone... starts somewhere, and you've got a lot of potential!" 

Sven rubbed the back of his ears and gave a light nervous chuckle. Hmm... this was going to take... extra measures. It certainly wasn't going to happen over night.

"Okay, let's see, you know, I think we just need to leverage your strength... no definitely not... oh! You're flexa- err, that could probably wait too... hey! What about your agility and stamina? What's your cardio like?" Sven perked up, beaming with excitement, this was obviously the ticket right here, get him going on something he's good at, and work on the other bits around it!

"You took that beating earlier like a champ, and you recovered in the hall pretty quick from it. I think you're what we back in Tartarus call, a tank!" Well, maybe not in every sense of the word, maybe a foam ball? Can take a beating! But- can rip apart fairly easily... doesn't really pack a punch either... semantics.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> “yes yes You are all celestial dragons are well some more than others like yourselves”





Universe said:


> “there was one tear that required a boulder”


"That would also mean... you know, I wonder if the Temporal Lords could learn how to do this."

"Even if they did, I think anything more than this is completely out of their reach.  We were definitely tapping into dragon essence just for this one."

"Perhaps the Jormungandr could learn?  He sensed it."

"I'm not ready to think about that."

"....I swear I'm hearing someone familiar on that communicator...."

"I heard the name Hayagriva."

"....too tired to talk to him... if that is really ol' Horse-Neck, fill him in on how much action we've had... on our first day back in business.... zzzzzz...."

"We'll be suspending the commune for now, but I think we've got our answer for saving Universe.  And preserving this reality as long as possible."

"I do want to see if others besides the Celestial Dragons have this talent, so perhaps we can preserve our strength for the really big tears, but let's not worry about that right now."

"Now, let's rest."

One by one, the otters fell back asleep.

".....this.... Ahrakas, our gods are as talented as we've been told, but... how did they wind up in such a weak state?"


----------



## Universe (May 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That would also mean... you know, I wonder if the Temporal Lords could learn how to do this."
> 
> "Even if they did, I think anything more than this is completely out of their reach.  We were definitely tapping into dragon essence just for this one."
> 
> ...


*I was in a very bad state shaking and calling out in a panic it was the first time since I was genuinely scared since I was afraid of loosing my family*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dragon: "Tiamat's leadership style... defies close study, Ahrakas.  It's an ever-mutable chain of command, leaders shifted around to multiple roles.  It's like she wanted multiple understudies that knew all she knew, but no clear superior.  There's two she shifted the least that I suspect are candidates for leader - Lotan and Mushussu."
> 
> Kobold: "Strangely for a gaslighter, Ose's chain of command is a lot more straightforward.  He clearly had a favorite - Cath Palug. Might even be a nastier guy than the gaslighter hims-"
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas gave a big smile. _Well isnt today my lucky day, I have a master spy already on the scene! Do you know anything about what Lotan, Mushussu, and Cath Pulag might be up to? The kind dragon and kobold here said that they were working on some sort of bioweapon and a solar death ray?

Oh, I was mostly spying on the Convergence presence here, there is a minor warlord named Maher who has set up shop here, he doesnt really have much of a military following but some of the locals view him as a "lesser evil" compared to Tiamat. As for what I know about what Tiamat and Ose were up to, I didnt really stick around those guys too much. They gave me the creeps. Their lieutenants seem to be ready to jump at each others throats in a power grab but something is holding them back. The Phoenix base is the only real Imperial presence on the planet and its mostly manned by mercenaries. I did get the impression that the bioweapons and solar rays might have been a front for something else though. 
Wait, are you at a party? Can I be reassigned to your current location? That buffet table probably needs guarding.

_Ahrakas opened up a portal. _Sure come right on in. Hortense what do you think about all this, are you familiar with this "Maher"?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas gave a big smile. _Well isnt today my lucky day, I have a master spy already on the scene! Do you know anything about what Lotan, Mushussu, and Cath Pulag might be up to? The kind dragon and kobold here said that they were working on some sort of bioweapon and a solar death ray?
> 
> Oh, I was mostly spying on the Convergence presence here, there is a minor warlord named Maher who has set up shop here, he doesnt really have much of a military following but some of the locals view him as a "lesser evil" compared to Tiamat. As for what I know about what Tiamat and Ose were up to, I didnt really stick around those guys too much. They gave me the creeps. Their lieutenants seem to be ready to jump at each others throats in a power grab but something is holding them back. The Phoenix base is the only real Imperial presence on the planet and its mostly manned by mercenaries. I did get the impression that the bioweapons and solar rays might have been a front for something else though.
> Wait, are you at a party? Can I be reassigned to your current location? That buffet table probably needs guarding.
> ...





Universe said:


> *I was in a very bad state shaking and calling out in a panic it was the first time since I was genuinely scared since I was afraid of loosing my family*


"Unfortunately, no.  Either Maher was that minor until now... or he got his position after Sekhmet got me.  I will say, it's actually a common tactic for Convergence warlords to do nice things to start off.  It's an easy lure before the nasty things happen.  They kind of get over-the-top with it sometimes and that's how you spot them compared to genuine help."

Hayagriva stepped through the portal.

"Ah-Muzen-Cab... or Hortense, if you prefer that now... what you say makes me think of the way a lot of gangs work.  Or excessively loving parents, whether for good or ill."

"Honestly, yeah."

"Over the years, I've seen it used for ill way more than good.  But I have seen it as a trauma recovery method before.  Anyways, we should talk about this and decompress over some food.  After hearing Convergence propaganda for an extended time, even those with strong wills need a grounding in reality."

"Umm, you three go on ahead.  I'll stay here, apparently one of the dragons needs a companion right about now."

Oliver approached Universe.

"I can see the panic in your eyes.  Come, tell me about it."

Hayagriva looked around the room.

"I assume the carnage and bodies, particularly that seven-crowned dragon's corpse, are how you got your promotion?"

"He actually got his promotion just before that happened, but basically."

"And the presence of celestial dragons means the feud's off?"

"Not only is the feud off, apparently the Architects have a direct history with them."

"I'll have to ask them about it."

"Not right now.  They're the sleeping otters over there.  You're figuring out most of this pretty fast."

"I used to have forty eyes and thirty ears on one head.  Reading the room comes naturally at that point.  What about the giant monster on the table?"

"......apparently that's Jormungandr.  Ahrakas, that's one thing you're going to have to fill us in on."

"And will you be wearing that armor to the party?"

"Oh, right.  Ahrakas, you said you had a style picked out for me?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Unfortunately, no.  Either Maher was that minor until now... or he got his position after Sekhmet got me.  I will say, it's actually a common tactic for Convergence warlords to do nice things to start off.  It's an easy lure before the nasty things happen.  They kind of get over-the-top with it sometimes and that's how you spot them compared to genuine help."
> 
> Hayagriva stepped through the portal.
> 
> ...


To be honest I still dont entirely trust the Celestial Dragons but I am willing to put aside my personal feelings for the betterment of this reality. As for Jormungandr, apparently Mitzelcuahuatl created him to be a weapon to kill the Architects for good. It seems a world war interrupted the process or something and it was able to grow up with its own free will. Fate chose him to be the Architects parent. Mitzelcuahuatl tried to take him over during the battle but it seems that he is finally dead now.

As for your style Hortense, ah there he is! _One of his servants ran up carrying a elaborate costume. _Here is an official Argonian Tree Minders dress. I think it will suit you nicely.
_As they all walked into the main party area away from the carnage of the medical area Ahrakas grabbed a wine glass from a table a raised it in a toast. _To a new future, and glasnost with the Celestial Dragons!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 6, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> To be honest I still dont entirely trust the Celestial Dragons but I am willing to put aside my personal feelings for the betterment of this reality. As for Jormungandr, apparently Mitzelcuahuatl created him to be a weapon to kill the Architects for good. It seems a world war interrupted the process or something and it was able to grow up with its own free will. Fate chose him to be the Architects parent. Mitzelcuahuatl tried to take him over during the battle but it seems that he is finally dead now.
> 
> As for your style Hortense, ah there he is! _One of his servants ran up carrying a elaborate costume. _Here is an official Argonian Tree Minders dress. I think it will suit you nicely.
> _As they all walked into the main party area away from the carnage of the medical area Ahrakas grabbed a wine glass from a table a raised it in a toast. _To a new future, and glasnost with the Celestial Dragons!


"Ah.  The deal must have been recent, or more personal incidents happened.  Trust is one of those things that takes time."

"Probably both.  There were a lot of recent revelations in that infirmary."

"And the fact that someone could create a weapon of that caliber..."

"Mitzelcuahuatl was a special case, Hayagriva.  I don't think we have to worry about someone that talented for a while."

"Yes, best not to dwell on it for now.  I'll have a talk with Jormungandr eventually."

Both Hortense and Hayagriva would grab wine glasses as well.

"To our collective futures."

"To peace and negotiation."

-------------------------

Back in the infirmary, Oliver got close to Universe.

"That look in your eyes... not just panic, but... it reminds me of what we kobolds were like before the Wasat Prisma found us."

Oliver's scales shifted to a gold color.  Gold, in his case, was the element for mental powers, a symbol of glory and stability.

"We had many beasts larger than us on our planet before the Wasat Prisma arrived.  The look of terror you express is common to what we went through every day in that era.  We were not sure how we even survived those days, aside from hiding."

"The Wasat Prisma... did not grant their power immediately to us.  They tested us first.  They wanted us to become courageous before they'd give us power.  The moment we were granted their power was the moment we... realized that the beasts had no power over us if we coordinated.  Even if the Wasat Prisma were to take our powers back, the courage to stand together stays with us."

"So let us coordinate.  You, me.... and Solaris as well.  Explain what it is that's got you panicked.  And Solaris... how does the stone that the sleeping gods destroyed play into this?"


----------



## Universe (May 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Unfortunately, no.  Either Maher was that minor until now... or he got his position after Sekhmet got me.  I will say, it's actually a common tactic for Convergence warlords to do nice things to start off.  It's an easy lure before the nasty things happen.  They kind of get over-the-top with it sometimes and that's how you spot them compared to genuine help."
> 
> Hayagriva stepped through the portal.
> 
> ...


“Void’s coming for me HE’S COMING FOR ME!”


----------



## Universe (May 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ah.  The deal must have been recent, or more personal incidents happened.  Trust is one of those things that takes time."
> 
> "Probably both.  There were a lot of recent revelations in that infirmary."
> 
> ...


“V-void he’s coming he’s gonna eat me” “the stone seals the rips in reality that summons Void the reality drinker”


----------



## Universe (May 6, 2022)

*Sol and nebula run over to me*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ah.  The deal must have been recent, or more personal incidents happened.  Trust is one of those things that takes time."
> 
> "Probably both.  There were a lot of recent revelations in that infirmary."
> 
> ...


So Hortense, when was the last time you were at a party? Also, Aurora (@Mambi) what is Rauls status? I got something for him I think he will like.


----------



## Mambi (May 6, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> So Hortense, when was the last time you were at a party? Also, Aurora (@Mambi) what is Rauls status? I got something for him I think he will like.



_<as you talk with Hortense and the holobunny is about to respond, a shimmering rift appears in the air, and you see your armorer standing confused. He lurches forward roughly and falls to the floor with a loud clanging sound as you see the outstretched arms of the cat in the hole, having obviously given him a shove. The cat waves and grins> _

Yo, Aurora tells me you were looking for this one? Here he is, gotta run! Good one on dealing with the attacks by the way, and watch that dragon closely, eh?

_<as the rift re-seals itself and disappears, the fallen creature picks himself up with slight embarrassment and quickly straightening up, salutes you. The holobunny calmly watches the action and replies in a serious deadpan> _Raul status is currently in your proximity, as requested.


----------



## Mambi (May 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> -------------------------------
> _Within Firuthi's virtualscape...._
> 
> "......ugh.  Aurora (@Mambi )?  We have a slight problem.  My systems can do the repairs in an hour or two like I suspected, but I'm low on some necessary nutrients and elements to do them properly.  The kids are asleep, but there's a bee out in the physical world by the name of Hortense and a canine by the name of Ahrakas... can you direct them to get some of these for me?"
> ...



_<the holobunny nods and replies>_ Most of these can be produced from the fabricator in the supply closet. If you can provide a molecular reference for the remainder, I can use the particle accelerator in the basement to generate the necessary molecules en-masse for the quantity you require.


----------



## Universe (May 6, 2022)

*I was screaming in a panic* Nebula:”Hey Uni it’s okay Hun it’s okay”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 6, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> So Hortense, when was the last time you were at a party? Also, Aurora (@Mambi) what is Rauls status? I got something for him I think he will like.


"The last party I attended?  ....wow, that's a long way back.  The Mayans, I think, and one of the cities where Elum-Marduk wasn't nearly as involved.  It was a relatively energetic party... though I still don't know what their obsession was with the embarrassing moment of me tripping and falling all the way down a temple."


Mambi said:


> _<as you talk with Hortense and the holobunny is about to respond, a shimmering rift appears in the air, and you see your armorer standing confused. He lurches forward roughly and falls to the floor with a loud clanging sound as you see the outstretched arms of the cat in the hole, having obviously given him a shove. The cat waves and grins> _
> 
> Yo, Aurora tells me you were looking for this one? Here he is, gotta run! Good one on dealing with the attacks by the way, and watch that dragon closely, eh?
> 
> _<as the rift re-seals itself and disappears, the fallen creature picks himself up with slight embarrassment and quickly straightening up, salutes you. The holobunny calmly watches the action and replies in a serious deadpan> _Raul status is currently in your proximity, as requested.


"This is the one who will receive the armor I'm discarding, eh?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 6, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny nods and replies>_ Most of these can be produced from the fabricator in the supply closet. If you can provide a molecular reference for the remainder, I can use the particle accelerator in the basement to generate the necessary molecules en-masse for the quantity you require.


"I'm in a state where I can't move in reality.  Hang on, let me see what I can do."

In the real world, Jormungandr's eyes shot open.  He tried to do his booming voice, but it was weaker than it should have been.

"SOLARIS.  I NEED SOME THINGS FOR FIXING THIS BODY.  YOU LOOKED IN MY VIRTUALSCAPE BEFORE - CAN YOU DO IT AGAIN?  I CAN'T MOVE ENOUGH TO WRITE THE LIST."

Back in the virtualscape, Firuthi looked over his internals with some concern.

"Wow, this damage is harsher than I thought.  That was abnormally quiet for my bellowing voice.  You say molecular references?  Since that stone powder is for one of the most important parts of my body, I'll see what I can figure out here...."

Firuthi began work on putting together molecular references for the powdered gemstones.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Void’s coming for me HE’S COMING FOR ME!”





Universe said:


> “V-void he’s coming he’s gonna eat me” “the stone seals the rips in reality that summons Void the reality drinker”


"A stone... that seals the tears in reality?  Okay, I knew there were predators that could dig after their prey, but this is on a whole new level of troubling.  I know we've had to fight beasts from the in-"


Universe said:


> *Sol and nebula run over to me*





Universe said:


> *I was screaming in a panic* Nebula:”Hey Uni it’s okay Hun it’s okay”


".....I think I'm going to wait to bring that up.  Yeah, a family bond to ease the panic is probably more important right now than knowing the fighting method."


----------



## Universe (May 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "A stone... that seals the tears in reality?  Okay, I knew there were predators that could dig after their prey, but this is on a whole new level of troubling.  I know we've had to fight beasts from the in-"
> 
> 
> ".....I think I'm going to wait to bring that up.  Yeah, a family bond to ease the panic is probably more important right now than knowing the fighting method."


“It almost killed me when I was just a hatchling”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> “It almost killed me when I was just a hatchling”


"It's been pursuing you that long?  What does it... hang on."

Oliver looked up.

"Solaris, I think the guy on the table tried to address you."

Oliver looked back to Universe.

"What does Void see in you that he doesn't see in anyone else?  Do you have his one weakness or something?"


----------



## Universe (May 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It's been pursuing you that long?  What does it... hang on."
> 
> Oliver looked up.
> 
> ...


“I have the ability to tell the truth I can also reveal the truth” “what is it Firuthi?” “Void tells lies and deceives people to cause chaos”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I have the ability to tell the truth I can also reveal the truth”


"....okay.  The fact that he's after you for that.... are you just hindering his goals by having the power, or does the truth full-on physically hurt him?"


Universe said:


> “what is it Firuthi?”


"My body is so damaged I can't move.  I need some things fabricated to make repairs... including a lot of gemstone powder.  Among all the other damage, whatever blast you did caused cracks in the Cryseum-Laven Generator.... the part of me that allows me to generate and tap into magic the way dragons naturally do.  I can't fully write the list in this state.  I was hoping you could look into my virtualscape again, the way you were shouting into it while I was fighting the influence... I had the list written up there.  I can't safely descend out of the Jormungandr form until all the repairs are done or else the damage is going to be permanent."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 6, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you talk with Hortense and the holobunny is about to respond, a shimmering rift appears in the air, and you see your armorer standing confused. He lurches forward roughly and falls to the floor with a loud clanging sound as you see the outstretched arms of the cat in the hole, having obviously given him a shove. The cat waves and grins> _
> 
> Yo, Aurora tells me you were looking for this one? Here he is, gotta run! Good one on dealing with the attacks by the way, and watch that dragon closely, eh?
> 
> _<as the rift re-seals itself and disappears, the fallen creature picks himself up with slight embarrassment and quickly straightening up, salutes you. The holobunny calmly watches the action and replies in a serious deadpan> _Raul status is currently in your proximity, as requested.





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The last party I attended?  ....wow, that's a long way back.  The Mayans, I think, and one of the cities where Elum-Marduk wasn't nearly as involved.  It was a relatively energetic party... though I still don't know what their obsession was with the embarrassing moment of me tripping and falling all the way down a temple."
> 
> "This is the one who will receive the armor I'm discarding, eh?"


Ah Raul there you are! Hortense, Hayagriva, this is Raul, he kind of works here but I basically drafted him into my court. He helped me retrieve the Staff of Lanren with a ring I gave him. The ring helped cure his fear and also temporarily turned him into a corrupted demigod that wanted to kill everyone. And that is why I believe that he is best suited to receive this set highly dangerous and technologically advanced cybernetic bee armor. _Ahrakas proceeds to give the armor to the bewildered rabbit._


----------



## Universe (May 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....okay.  The fact that he's after you for that.... are you just hindering his goals by having the power, or does the truth full-on physically hurt him?"
> 
> "My body is so damaged I can't move.  I need some things fabricated to make repairs... including a lot of gemstone powder.  Among all the other damage, whatever blast you did caused cracks in the Cryseum-Laven Generator.... the part of me that allows me to generate and tap into magic the way dragons naturally do.  I can't fully write the list in this state.  I was hoping you could look into my virtualscape again, the way you were shouting into it while I was fighting the influence... I had the list written up there.  I can't safely descend out of the Jormungandr form until all the repairs are done or else the damage is going to be permanent."


*Solaris creates what he needs*


----------



## Universe (May 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....okay.  The fact that he's after you for that.... are you just hindering his goals by having the power, or does the truth full-on physically hurt him?"
> 
> "My body is so damaged I can't move.  I need some things fabricated to make repairs... including a lot of gemstone powder.  Among all the other damage, whatever blast you did caused cracks in the Cryseum-Laven Generator.... the part of me that allows me to generate and tap into magic the way dragons naturally do.  I can't fully write the list in this state.  I was hoping you could look into my virtualscape again, the way you were shouting into it while I was fighting the influence... I had the list written up there.  I can't safely descend out of the Jormungandr form until all the repairs are done or else the damage is going to be permanent."


“I can show all the realities the truth and all the fighting will stop and this hurts him and he knows it”


----------



## Universe (May 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....okay.  The fact that he's after you for that.... are you just hindering his goals by having the power, or does the truth full-on physically hurt him?"
> 
> "My body is so damaged I can't move.  I need some things fabricated to make repairs... including a lot of gemstone powder.  Among all the other damage, whatever blast you did caused cracks in the Cryseum-Laven Generator.... the part of me that allows me to generate and tap into magic the way dragons naturally do.  I can't fully write the list in this state.  I was hoping you could look into my virtualscape again, the way you were shouting into it while I was fighting the influence... I had the list written up there.  I can't safely descend out of the Jormungandr form until all the repairs are done or else the damage is going to be permanent."


“done”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris creates what he needs*





Universe said:


> “done”


"That was... impressive.  Let's see if.... nope, I can't move my arms enough to shove this into my maw and get it down where I can process it.  I hate to demean a dragon god like this, but I'll need your help administering those things I asked.  You'll have to force-feed me them.  Look, don't fret, it's demeaning for me too.  I'll see how much of an opening I can give.  Don't worry, I'll still be able to breathe."

Firuthi opened his mouth as much as he could.  It honestly... was far less of a range than it should have been, and in fact less than some of his previous times yelling.


----------



## Universe (May 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That was... impressive.  Let's see if.... nope, I can't move my arms enough to shove this into my maw and get it down where I can process it.  I hate to demean a dragon god like this, but I'll need your help administering those things I asked.  You'll have to force-feed me them.  Look, don't fret, it's demeaning for me too.  I'll see how much of an opening I can give.  Don't worry, I'll still be able to breathe."
> 
> Firuthi opened his mouth as much as he could.  It honestly... was far less of a range than it should have been, and in fact less than some of his previous times yelling.


“It’s ok” *he shoves them down firuthi’s throat into his stomach*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> “It’s ok” *he shoves them down firuthi’s throat into his stomach*


Now that all the necessary components were down there, Firuthi could get to work on his repairs and put this embarrassing episode in the back of his mind.

"Thanks.  Just... don't bring this up with the kids until I do.  Please?  I think it'll be an hour, it might be two, before I'm back to full strength.  I can handle the repairs from here.  You were trying to help your son with something...."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I can show all the realities the truth and all the fighting will stop and this hurts him and he knows it”


"So... he's been hounding you all this time because you've got his biggest weakness.  There's a start."

Oliver seemed happier knowing he had a starting point.

"What can divert him or slow his influence?  Any chance you get to catch your breath gives you more chances to shut him down."


----------



## Universe (May 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Now that all the necessary components were down there, Firuthi could get to work on his repairs and put this embarrassing episode in the back of his mind.
> 
> "Thanks.  Just... don't bring this up with the kids until I do.  Please?  I think it'll be an hour, it might be two, before I'm back to full strength.  I can handle the repairs from here.  You were trying to help your son with something...."


“ok I think Oliver has it covered”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> “ok I think Oliver has it covered”


"Oliver?  Oh, the other dragon that's there.  I didn't notice him at first."

"Say, Solaris... my creator and original father tried to use me.  He tried to have me commit crimes against my children and reality.  As much as he gave me with this body, I feel uneasy even thinking of him as a parent.  And Universe... treats me and the otters as family already.  How... do you feel about taking in another son?"


----------



## Universe (May 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Oliver?  Oh, the other dragon that's there.  I didn't notice him at first."
> 
> "Say, Solaris... my creator and original father tried to use me.  He tried to have me commit crimes against my children and reality.  As much as he gave me with this body, I feel uneasy even thinking of him as a parent.  And Universe... treats me and the otters as family already.  How... do you feel about taking in another son?"


“I’d be happy to” *Solaris says smiling*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’d be happy to” *Solaris says smiling*


"Thank you."

Firuthi closed his eyes.

"We can talk more once my body is working properly.  For now, though, I have to focus on repairs."


----------



## Universe (May 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Thank you."
> 
> Firuthi closed his eyes.
> 
> "We can talk more once my body is working properly.  For now, though, I have to focus on repairs."


“understood”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> “understood”


Firuthi seemed to snore peacefully.

Meanwhile, Oliver was addressing Universe.

"Like I was saying, any way to divert this Void guy from your attention helps.  Any breather gives you a chance to use your abilities."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Ah Raul there you are! Hortense, Hayagriva, this is Raul, he kind of works here but I basically drafted him into my court. He helped me retrieve the Staff of Lanren with a ring I gave him. The ring helped cure his fear and also temporarily turned him into a corrupted demigod that wanted to kill everyone. And that is why I believe that he is best suited to receive this set highly dangerous and technologically advanced cybernetic bee armor. _Ahrakas proceeds to give the armor to the bewildered rabbit._


"If you try to fly and it feels like the armor twists a bit, that's normal.  There's two sets of servos that run in different directions."

"I'm curious why you didn't just go with standard propulsion."

"Much more maneuverable this way.  It also can be used to fling small vortexes in combat.  Not spoiling any more than that, I'm curious what other functions of the suit you discover."

"As for the ring... I feel like I've heard of that particular ring before.  I believe it's one of many things the Convergence tried to chase after at one point."


----------



## Universe (May 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi seemed to snore peacefully.
> 
> Meanwhile, Oliver was addressing Universe.
> 
> "Like I was saying, any way to divert this Void guy from your attention helps.  Any breather gives you a chance to use your abilities."


*I wasn’t really listening I was about to have a full on breakdown*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I wasn’t really listening I was about to have a full on breakdown*


"....sir?  Sir?"

Oliver waved a hand slowly in front of Universe.  He then looked at Nebula, Sol, and Solaris.

"I can't reason our way out of his fears anymore.  He has the biggest key to stopping this Void guy long-term and he's still in full-on panic.  I think one of you three needs to just comfort him."

He pointed at Sol in particular.

"You, kid.  Take my spot in front of him, you're in a better position to help him than I am."

Oliver backed off and sat down next to the sleeping otters.


----------



## Universe (May 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....sir?  Sir?"
> 
> Oliver waved a hand slowly in front of Universe.  He then looked at Nebula, Sol, and Solaris.
> 
> ...


“son I’m here for you” *I took a few deep breaths and calmed down* “s-sorry”


----------



## Universe (May 8, 2022)

*Sol hugs me* “Oh”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “son I’m here for you” *I took a few deep breaths and calmed down* “s-sorry”





Universe said:


> *Sol hugs me* “Oh”


Solaris, Sol, Nebula, and Universe felt a warm presence in the room.  They could hear the voices of the otters in their minds.

"We've decided we'll wait on communing with the rest of the dragons for a while."

"After the number of battles we've been in today without full access to the powers we usually re-learn from the Temporal Lords, we came to the consensus that we need to recover and regain our training from them."

"We've determined that a strong foundation of ability we've consistently learned over many realities will increase our ability to handle these tears.  We may even discover new abilities that will allow us to better maintain this reality... or if we still need more time to stop Void, improve dramatically on the next one."

"That said, when the tears come, we are prepared to assist.  Don't hesitate to call on us when they emerge."

"Universe... I know Pavlin said Firuthi made us whole, but thank you in particular for that portal that brought us together."

"I figure on us needing an hour and a half.  Take the other dragon with you and try to enjoy this party."

The otters went silent.

"....I thought I heard whispering but I couldn't make any of it out.  What just happened?"


----------



## Universe (May 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Solaris, Sol, Nebula, and Universe felt a warm presence in the room.  They could hear the voices of the otters in their minds.
> 
> "We've decided we'll wait on communing with the rest of the dragons for a while."
> 
> ...


“You’re welcome I wanted to help Firuthi as I could see his mind and I knew he was a good guy”


----------



## Universe (May 8, 2022)

*Solaris looks shocked for the first time but then regains his composure and smiles* “I wonder how the residents of this reality would react to meeting their creator?”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 8, 2022)

So Hortense what exactly was the social life like under the Convergence? Was there anything redeemable about it? Is there anyone else out there you think would be willing to defect now that Lucifer is no longer in charge?


----------



## Universe (May 8, 2022)

*Kronos slowly woke up* Kronos:”What did I miss?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> So Hortense what exactly was the social life like under the Convergence? Was there anything redeemable about it? Is there anyone else out there you think would be willing to defect now that Lucifer is no longer in charge?


"It was very... two-faced, in a sense."

"As you might know, their end goal is condensing everything into a single point.  All possibilities at the same time."

"That end goal is represented a lot in their communal gatherings.  How infinite possibilities translates into a group atmosphere is... kind of debauched, to put it lightly.  You don't feel like you're an individual when it comes to gatherings like that."

"The rest of the time, you're watched a lot.  Or at least I know I have been when spying on them."

"If you recall being watched, it's way less subtle than it was for me.  I'm not sure I was even watched, but there was this... air of compliance.  Like everyone knew what they had to do, when they had to do it.  A lot of mentions of the martyr... and everyone seemed to know when you didn't follow the whims of the martyr.  A lot of higher-ups claimed to know what the martyr was saying, but they all deferred to Apophis."

"Hortense, you impress me that you can sense the two-faced attitude.  How long have you been away from them?"

"There were some small doubts for a while - doubts that kept getting squashed with 'will of the martyr' talk - but the actual defection was very recent."

"Small doubts?"

"It started when I snuck off to that party with the Mayans.  It was not an official Convergence gathering... and it kind of made me wary of future gatherings.  I actually felt like a person when I was among the Mayans.  I started to focus more on the flower gardens at that point... I was kind of halfhearted with the gatherings from then on.  I think everyone knew, because that's when the thefts began, and I was not allowed to protest when they took the honey I produced.  I kept getting told it would bring unity like the martyr wanted."

"I... I see.  And how do you feel about the martyr talk now that you've gotten away?"

"*Nobody* understood the martyr at all, Hayagriva.  I dare say _even Apophis has no clue_ what the guy is like, despite claiming to learn everything from him."

Hayagriva was actually taken aback by the force of Hortense's words.  "You seem adamant about this..."

"Ahrakas here brought the martyr to me.  I got to speak with the martyr - with Loki - _in person_, and he feels a lot more guilty about what he did.  He's haunted by the whole thing, Hayagriva.  He feels like he created Hell.  That's not the attitude of a cult figurehead - that's the attitude of a _person_.  A living person who actually thinks their actions through.  And... and...."

Hayagriva put a hand on Hortense's shoulder, sensing that the bee was quivering.  "Ahrakas... maybe we should abandon the Convergence talk for now, I can see and feel the stress in her recalling this.  Give her more time to process her run with the Convergence.  Though I do want to know... if anyone else would leave it, given the chance."

"I can think of two who might want to defect.  There was Adno and-"

"Adnoartina?"

"Yeah, bit of a scrapper and good with metals.  I think he may have even designed parts of the armor that Raul has now."

"Unlikely.  That gecko never actually designed battle implements.  He may have good knowledge about the metals involved, but he never would have made the parts themselves.  No, he would have worked with an expert smithy and warrior on that..."

"I think Adnoartina's gone through several different weapon- and armorsmiths.  I'd swear they're a favorite target for assassination.  He did make a good friendship with a lion warrior-"

"Lion warrior?  You couldn't possibly mean-"

"Yes.  The one who insisted on very strange exercises before battle, and he said he had a devastating weapon that he was saving just for Sata- excuse me, for Lucifer.  Ugh, the rhetoric is going to be hard to unlearn.  Anyways, everyone kept telling him to use the weapon more often, but he refused."

"The guy saw fighting as something of a sacred and disciplined duty.  But he tended to find ways to go between battle lines and strike at important people.  Still sometimes lost himself in battle - though unlike a few more prominent cases, singing could bring him out of it quite easily."

"Very much an in-between kind of guy.  I believe the warrior's name was Narasimha."

"You're probably going to have to defeat him in battle if you want him to leave the Convergence, honestly."

"But he kept going on and on about Sa- about Lucifer's evil.  He's the other candidate besides Adno."

"I understand.  Ahrakas... just how did you break her out?  My understanding of cult behavior was that if you contradicted them, they'd engineer circumstances to make sure they were right.  Bringing Loki in front of a Convergence member seems like it would have been putting the Architect's life in danger."


----------



## Universe (May 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It was very... two-faced, in a sense."
> 
> "As you might know, their end goal is condensing everything into a single point.  All possibilities at the same time."
> 
> ...


*Kronos was terrified when he saw Solaris* Kronos:”S-s-Solaris my Holy Light  I’m sorry”


----------



## Universe (May 8, 2022)

*Solaris was watching over me and Kronos saw that Solaris was not what the Convergence said he was he was a nice kind deity that the Celestial texts said he was*


----------



## Universe (May 8, 2022)

*I slowly calmed down* “sorry evil really grabs ahold of me I had to use most of my energy to burn it out”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Kronos slowly woke up* Kronos:”What did I miss?”





Universe said:


> *Kronos was terrified when he saw Solaris* Kronos:”S-s-Solaris my Holy Light  I’m sorry”





Universe said:


> *Solaris was watching over me and Kronos saw that Solaris was not what the Convergence said he was he was a nice kind deity that the Celestial texts said he was*





Universe said:


> *I slowly calmed down* “sorry evil really grabs ahold of me I had to use most of my energy to burn it out”


Oliver regarded Kronos with a strange expression.  He had wondered about the sleeping celestial dragon and didn't want to say anything.

He did have to address something with Solaris real fast, though.

"Solaris... I believe the Shining Light has won his appeal.  Remember how I said to hold off on removing the mark?  You don't need to hold off anymore."

With that addressed, he looked to Kronos.

"Greetings.  I must confess.... it has been an unusual experience standing face-to-face with one's gods."

He then noticed Universe coming down from his panic.

"It is still... hard for me to process, the fact that evil's an outright tangible force to all of you.  I sensed a slight foreboding in the room, but it's as if you were... burning in acid."


----------



## Universe (May 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver regarded Kronos with a strange expression.  He had wondered about the sleeping celestial dragon and didn't want to say anything.
> 
> He did have to address something with Solaris real fast, though.
> 
> ...


“I’m the god of light darkness is my natural enemy” Kronos:”Hello who are you?” *Solaris removes the mark*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m the god of light darkness is my natural enemy” Kronos:”Hello who are you?”


"Me?  Prince Oliver Blackshale, of the prism kobolds, the current servitors of the Wasat Prisma dragons.  Came here on the insistence of my people, encountered Ahrakas, found out that a group vying for our allegiance had put out an order to kill one of our gods.  And, incidentally, found out our primary gods did NOT take the form of dragons, unlike everything we've been told."

He gestured to the sleeping otters.

"Even with the evidence right in front of me, it's difficult to process what got revealed to me today.  I presume the otters have proper names and not just our monikers for them."


----------



## Universe (May 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Me?  Prince Oliver Blackshale, of the prism kobolds, the current servitors of the Wasat Prisma dragons.  Came here on the insistence of my people, encountered Ahrakas, found out that a group vying for our allegiance had put out an order to kill one of our gods.  And, incidentally, found out our primary gods did NOT take the form of dragons, unlike everything we've been told."
> 
> He gestured to the sleeping otters.
> 
> "Even with the evidence right in front of me, it's difficult to process what got revealed to me today.  I presume the otters have proper names and not just our monikers for them."


“Yes” *Solaris removes the mark*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes” *Solaris removes the mark*


Pavlin smiled in his sleeping state and rolled over a bit.  The removal of his mark was like a burden lifted off his shoulders.

Oliver watched.

"He's certainly glad that's over.  I think I'll ask them about names later."

He returned his attention to Solaris.

"So if we're going to mingle in this party... there any good styles you recommend?  'Ragged beggar' like I've got now doesn't exactly suit a prince."


----------



## Universe (May 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pavlin smiled in his sleeping state and rolled over a bit.  The removal of his mark was like a burden lifted off his shoulders.
> 
> Oliver watched.
> 
> ...


*Solaris gives him a set of nice robes made of the finest silk in reality* “these are for you”


----------



## Universe (May 8, 2022)

*I was starting to make a very ancient potion*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It was very... two-faced, in a sense."
> 
> "As you might know, their end goal is condensing everything into a single point.  All possibilities at the same time."
> 
> ...


Well there was a music competition in which I summoned a bunch of Th'uum users and the cave roof was shouted off then Kurt talked to her. So Hayagriva, what exactly was your domain? I should probably remember who rules over where now that I am in charge of everything.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well there was a music competition in which I summoned a bunch of Th'uum users and the cave roof was shouted off then Kurt talked to her. So Hayagriva, what exactly was your domain? I should probably remember who rules over where now that I am in charge of everything.


"That's... quite a spectacle.  Anyway, as for domain, I believe on Earth you refer to my territory as somewhere in the vicinity of the Capricorn constellation.  Give or take a few light-years.  There's a small solar system out there called the Pazhan system.  Great learning center."

"....beta... capri.... why am I suddenly hearing a name call out to me?  G... Graffias?"

"That's Beta Scorpii, Hortense.  There's a system out that way with a lot of jungle planets and insects.  I'm quite happy if you're hearing that name again - I think one of those planets misses you."

".....you mean.... that's......."

"While she's taking a moment, I think both Adnoartina and Narasimha got to rule over planets in the vicinity of the Leo constellation.  Roughly near either Denebola or Zosma?  If you see them, mention those names to them and see if you get a reaction."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That's... quite a spectacle.  Anyway, as for domain, I believe on Earth you refer to my territory as somewhere in the vicinity of the Capricorn constellation.  Give or take a few light-years.  There's a small solar system out there called the Pazhan system.  Great learning center."
> 
> "....beta... capri.... why am I suddenly hearing a name call out to me?  G... Graffias?"
> 
> ...


I should go visit it sometime. In fact I should try to visit as many as I can, Lucifer hardly ever left the Imperial Palace at the center of Messier 87 as the humans call it. I want to be a different and more visible leader.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I should go visit it sometime. In fact I should try to visit as many as I can, Lucifer hardly ever left the Imperial Palace at the center of Messier 87 as the humans call it. I want to be a different and more visible leader.


"Ah, a proper leadership style.  I see you were a good choice for the position."

"....I had a home all along...."

"Easy, Hortense.  Things might come back to you now that you don't have the same voice drowning them out all the time."

"....yes.  It was the thing I suspected would happen after leaving."

"Earlier comments remind me, Ahrakas... you mention Mitzelcuahuatl's death, and I must ask, how many Lords died in the last few hours?  Do we have any major succession crises to deal with?  And... the place where the Architects arrived... is there a Lord they should know in their vicinity?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris gives him a set of nice robes made of the finest silk in reality* “these are for you”


"It's... it's beautiful.  I didn't think I'd ever see something grand like this again."

Oliver put on the robes.

"Have I put these on correctly?  I know with some clothes there's a specific way they have to be worn...."


----------



## Universe (May 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It's... it's beautiful.  I didn't think I'd ever see something grand like this again."
> 
> Oliver put on the robes.
> 
> "Have I put these on correctly?  I know with some clothes there's a specific way they have to be worn...."


“yes you’re wearing them correctly”


----------



## Universe (May 9, 2022)

Kronos:”The convergence weren’t very nice to me”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> Kronos:”The convergence weren’t very nice to me”


"That... seems to be a common trend once you get past the surface of them."

Oliver scratched his head.

"They put up quite a front.  I suppose that's the only way they can keep anyone.  That and targeting the desperate."


----------



## Universe (May 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That... seems to be a common trend once you get past the surface of them."
> 
> Oliver scratched his head.
> 
> "They put up quite a front.  I suppose that's the only way they can keep anyone.  That and targeting the desperate."


*Kronos sighs* Kronos:”They were real jerks”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Kronos sighs* Kronos:”They were real jerks”


"They kept speaking of a martyr.... did they try to fill your head with that nonsense?  Or did they proceed into straight-up bullying really fast?"

Oliver glanced to the otters and back to Kronos.

"It's very strange hearing their martyr talk... when the martyr they speak of is alive and well."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ah, a proper leadership style.  I see you were a good choice for the position."
> 
> "....I had a home all along...."
> 
> ...


Too many have died, Lucifer took 666 with him to oblivion. Three died during the Convergence attack. One of the High Imperators last commands to me was to appoint Mambi as the new Temporal Lord of Andromeda. Perhaps the otters need to meet with him then I suppose? We will definitely have a lot of successions and appointments in the coming days.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Too many have died, Lucifer took 666 with him to oblivion. Three died during the Convergence attack. One of the High Imperators last commands to me was to appoint Mambi as the new Temporal Lord of Andromeda. Perhaps the otters need to meet with him then I suppose? We will definitely have a lot of successions and appointments in the coming days.


"When he's talking about the Architects' arrival, he may not mean this party space, Ahrakas."

"Why, Hortense?  Was there another?"

"Thulcan-7, the planet I was on before Ahrakas picked me up.  Going off of Pavlin's rant to the last High Imperator, they apparently manifested there.  Also the planet Mitzelcuahuatl left a bunch of notes on.  Was it him in charge of that one, or someone else?  Unless that planet's also part of Andromeda.... which I didn't think it was."

"I'd still have the Architects meet this Mambi once they wake up, in addition to whoever else is on this other planet."

"I can come up with a few candidates if you need someone for that planet, Ahrakas.  Not me, of course, as it seems I have my own planet."

"You're not seriously thinking of...."

"I'll let Ahrakas be the judge of whether THAT guy is a candidate."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "When he's talking about the Architects' arrival, he may not mean this party space, Ahrakas."
> 
> "Why, Hortense?  Was there another?"
> 
> ...


I guess Mitzelcuahuatl was in charge of Thulcan 7. The Convergence hierarchy is a bit different than the Imperiums. So who is this candidate you have in mind?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I guess Mitzelcuahuatl was in charge of Thulcan 7. The Convergence hierarchy is a bit different than the Imperiums. So who is this candidate you have in mind?


"You know who he is, Ahrakas.  The guy who laid the final blows on the last High Imperator.  The one who's been trying to shield the Architects, and who ultimately got saved by them."

"Hortense, you can't be serious!"

"Hayagriva.... I think that's the first time I've seen your facade crack.  Anyways, that planet's now under Imperium dominion.  We need someone who can prevent it from falling back into Convergence hands.  We just verify how the purging of his creator's influence went, and if he's verified clean, he might be fit to represent the planet."

"You sure someone from the planet shouldn't be given the chance first?"

"The big-money weasel strikes me as someone who only takes charge when he absolutely must, and I don't know how ready any of the other mages on the planet is for this kind of duty."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You know who he is, Ahrakas.  The guy who laid the final blows on the last High Imperator.  The one who's been trying to shield the Architects, and who ultimately got saved by them."
> 
> "Hortense, you can't be serious!"
> 
> ...


We should consult him first. The duties of ruling his world may distract him from his role of raising the Architects.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We should consult him first. The duties of ruling his world may distract him from his role of raising the Architects.


"Understood.  I'll at least give you that.  If he does decline, my next suggested candidate is the weasel.  He may seem out of his depth power-wise, but he's been doing the most work in planetary affairs.  Just.... if the weasel is the one you appoint, don't tell him I made the recommendation."

Hayagriva breathed a sigh of relief.  "If we have to address a power difference, Hortense... that's fairly easy.  We can even train this weasel for the role if we have to.  But a dual life is simply not that easy.  Believe me... I know."


----------



## Universe (May 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "They kept speaking of a martyr.... did they try to fill your head with that nonsense?  Or did they proceed into straight-up bullying really fast?"
> 
> Oliver glanced to the otters and back to Kronos.
> 
> "It's very strange hearing their martyr talk... when the martyr they speak of is alive and well."


Kronos:”They kept saying that what they were doing was right”


----------



## PortalTheFurry (May 10, 2022)

_The pitch black screen of a protogen blinked on ominously, the bright white words _*"Loading..."* _flashing in the screen. A short jingle echo through the room, signifying the loading period was over. The screen went black for a minute before to red eyes and a sharp, zigzag mouth appeared in its shiny surface._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 10, 2022)

PortalTheFurry said:


> _The pitch black screen of a protogen blinked on ominously, the bright white words _*"Loading..."* _flashing in the screen. A short jingle echo through the room, signifying the loading period was over. The screen went black for a minute before to red eyes and a sharp, zigzag mouth appeared in its shiny surface._


_((As I've accidentally blown by a couple people trying to introduce themselves to the party in the past with one of the storylines that's happened here... let me just tag the host of the party real quick.  It'll help him find this and get you situated.  @Mambi we have a new guest.))_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> Kronos:”They kept saying that what they were doing was right”


"That unfortunately sounds normal for what I've heard of their demeanor."

Oliver glanced around.

"There was a bee here earlier that had apparently defected from their cause.  We should consider asking her.  I think for now, though, we go ahead and enjoy the party, maybe it'll help us break the trauma of that group."


----------



## PortalTheFurry (May 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((As I've accidentally blown by a couple people trying to introduce themselves to the party in the past with one of the storylines that's happened here... let me just tag the host of the party real quick.  It'll help him find this and get you situated.  @Mambi we have a new guest.))_


((Thank you )


----------



## Universe (May 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That unfortunately sounds normal for what I've heard of their demeanor."
> 
> Oliver glanced around.
> 
> "There was a bee here earlier that had apparently defected from their cause.  We should consider asking her.  I think for now, though, we go ahead and enjoy the party, maybe it'll help us break the trauma of that group."


Kronos:”Yeah I hope so”


----------



## Universe (May 10, 2022)

Kronos:”I defected too”


----------



## Universe (May 10, 2022)

“Is planet Solaris safe?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> Kronos:”Yeah I hope so”





Universe said:


> Kronos:”I defected too”


"My people came this close to falling under their influence.  Like I said, they target the desperate.  Let's go ahead."

Oliver exited the infirmary, beckoning the dragons to follow him to the actual party space.


----------



## Universe (May 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "My people came this close to falling under their influence.  Like I said, they target the desperate.  Let's go ahead."
> 
> Oliver exited the infirmary, beckoning the dragons to follow him to the actual party space.


*Solaris and Kronos follow Oliver*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Understood.  I'll at least give you that.  If he does decline, my next suggested candidate is the weasel.  He may seem out of his depth power-wise, but he's been doing the most work in planetary affairs.  Just.... if the weasel is the one you appoint, don't tell him I made the recommendation."
> 
> Hayagriva breathed a sigh of relief.  "If we have to address a power difference, Hortense... that's fairly easy.  We can even train this weasel for the role if we have to.  But a dual life is simply not that easy.  Believe me... I know."


Should we go ask Firuthi if he desires to be appointed to this position o should we let him rest some more?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 11, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Should we go ask Firuthi if he desires to be appointed to this position o should we let him rest some more?


"Oh, yeah, Hayagriva, we missed explaining a bit - the Jormungandr prefers to go by the name Firuthi.  He also doesn't look like the monster all the time."

"The guy looked like he was in extremely bad shape.  Let's let him come to us and ask then.  He's got a communicator, right?  Send a message to him, have him meet us when he's awake."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris and Kronos follow Oliver*


When it came to party food, Oliver turned out to be something of a lightweight.  Not a lot of food at a time, and no concern at all about how much of it was vegetarian fare.  Though the chocolate fountain turned out to be something of a hit with him.

Even considering info from elsewhere in the party that the alcohol was kept a bit more under wraps, Oliver never once considered it.  He was more a fan of pear juice.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 11, 2022)

While his body was still in extremely bad shape and in the Jormungandr form, Firuthi's body had finally repaired itself enough to move slightly.  He moved his arms into a more comfortable position.

His eyes opened slightly.

"Hey, Aurora (@Mambi )?  When I'm finally able to move and rejoin the party... what options are there for carnivores?  I didn't get to see much of the spread, and I know Kurt and Oriana can handle cheese... but I don't know about the rest of them.  Otters where I'm from... tend to be pretty strict about sticking to meat and seafood.  Apparently vegetables cause them a lot of trouble on the inside.... I know Kurt had that issue and I don't know yet if the rest of my kids have the same problem."


----------



## Universe (May 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> When it came to party food, Oliver turned out to be something of a lightweight.  Not a lot of food at a time, and no concern at all about how much of it was vegetarian fare.  Though the chocolate fountain turned out to be something of a hit with him.
> 
> Even considering info from elsewhere in the party that the alcohol was kept a bit more under wraps, Oliver never once considered it.  He was more a fan of pear juice.


*I had a couple of wounds on the inside that I didn’t know about torn muscles and a slight concussion*


----------



## Universe (May 11, 2022)

“hey Nephew easy you have a concussion and some torn muscles” “how do you know?”


----------



## Mambi (May 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((As I've accidentally blown by a couple people trying to introduce themselves to the party in the past with one of the storylines that's happened here... let me just tag the host of the party real quick.  It'll help him find this and get you situated.  @Mambi we have a new guest.))_



_(been *VERY *busy this week (@Badgermansam ,@Marius Merganser ,@Silverthunder ), but will address and reply to all properly as soon as I can. 12 hour shifts for the upcoming runup on top of buying a new van, barely any time to read let alone write, and I miss it so!!!)_


----------



## Universe (May 11, 2022)

*I was hungry too*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Oh, yeah, Hayagriva, we missed explaining a bit - the Jormungandr prefers to go by the name Firuthi.  He also doesn't look like the monster all the time."
> 
> "The guy looked like he was in extremely bad shape.  Let's let him come to us and ask then.  He's got a communicator, right?  Send a message to him, have him meet us when he's awake."


Sure, I will send him  message. Hey Aurora (@Mambi), can you tell Firuthi once he has fully recovered to come find us. 

So what do yall want to check out at this party? I should probably try to find Raine again and see if she is okay.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Sure, I will send him  message. Hey Aurora (@Mambi), can you tell Firuthi once he has fully recovered to come find us.
> 
> So what do yall want to check out at this party? I should probably try to find Raine again and see if she is okay.


"The two of us don't know the full extent of this party, Ahrakas."

"We can start with the buffet, Hortense."

"Yeah, the two of us will start there, go ahead and check on this Raine."


----------



## Universe (May 12, 2022)

*Solaris had eaten the sushi he then piles up his plate with fish and chips and marshmallows he had quite the metabolism*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The two of us don't know the full extent of this party, Ahrakas."
> 
> "We can start with the buffet, Hortense."
> 
> "Yeah, the two of us will start there, go ahead and check on this Raine."


Alright Ill go wandering. Just let me know if there are any interstellar crisis's I need to take care of. 

Hey Aurora (@Mambi) do you know where Raine is?


----------



## Universe (May 12, 2022)

*Kronos refused to eat anything*


----------



## Mambi (May 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Alright Ill go wandering. Just let me know if there are any interstellar crisis's I need to take care of.
> 
> Hey Aurora (@Mambi) do you know where Raine is?



_<the shimmering form of the holobunny appears and nods>_ Scanning...user designate Raine is currently in the aquatic recreation room, segment 2 in the upper pool. Also as per your previous request, I shall inform @Firuthi Dragovic of your desire once he recovers._ 

<she shimmers and disappears, leaving a trail of glowing orange dots leading down the hallway presumably to the location of the pool>_


----------



## Universe (May 12, 2022)

Kronos:”Can this day get any worse?!”


----------



## Universe (May 12, 2022)

*Kronos wasn’t in the right place mentally*


----------



## Mambi (May 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> While his body was still in extremely bad shape and in the Jormungandr form, Firuthi's body had finally repaired itself enough to move slightly.  He moved his arms into a more comfortable position.
> 
> His eyes opened slightly.
> 
> "Hey, Aurora (@Mambi )?  When I'm finally able to move and rejoin the party... what options are there for carnivores?  I didn't get to see much of the spread, and I know Kurt and Oriana can handle cheese... but I don't know about the rest of them.  Otters where I'm from... tend to be pretty strict about sticking to meat and seafood.  Apparently vegetables cause them a lot of trouble on the inside.... I know Kurt had that issue and I don't know yet if the rest of my kids have the same problem."



_<the holographic bunny tilts her head>_ Odd, I was under the impression that organics always desired nutritious vegetables and in fact required them for survival? Even now I am discovering that my organic avatar requires regular meals and...that is not important. While we don't usually have much need for meat as the chefs prepare an exquisite tofu that I am told is almost indistinguishable, we have some fish options if a dead animal is absolutely required for any digestive needs. 

Mambi extracts them from the seawall outside my structure on the north shore so they tend to be quite fresh. However I am unfamiliar with the digestive needs of otters, and thus if you require them to be still gasping for oxygen upon consumption I am certain that can be arranged. 

_<she grins slightly as she coldly replies, and you honestly cant tell if she's being sarcastic or just brutally direct as per her coding_>


----------



## Mambi (May 12, 2022)

PortalTheFurry said:


> _The pitch black screen of a protogen blinked on ominously, the bright white words _*"Loading..."* _flashing in the screen. A short jingle echo through the room, signifying the loading period was over. The screen went black for a minute before to red eyes and a sharp, zigzag mouth appeared in its shiny surface._


_
<as several dancers gasp startled by the sudden arrival of the newcomer, the servant bunnies recover quickly having dealt with this kind of sudden arrival quite frequently. As a holographic bunny is finishing with a guest at a side table, she turns to see the newcomer and with a shimmer, disappears and re-appears before you. With a polite smile, she replies coldly as the live bunnies can be seen through her transparent form approaching with several trays> 
_
Greetings and welcome. Mambi is currently occupied at this time, but should arrive shortly. I can be addressed as Aurora, how may I assist you?


----------



## Mambi (May 12, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> 'I'm starting to like this place, but how did I get here? ah well, lookin' the gift horse in the mouth there.' He decides to embrace it, so far it's been a fun experience and as he doesn't have to chase down an escaping Lizard; he's more content to relax and perhaps indulge more. He adjusts the tie on his sharp suit and relaxes a bit, drinking more of the sweet drink and flashing another cocky drink at the fireball Skunkess.
> 
> "Oh, I just arrived, seems this place is quite the establishment, but I must be mistaken, I thought I'd missed the hot bod... surely." With that, drink in hand still, he steps closer to her joining her dancing; like everything he does his dancing is calm paced, but deliberate and firm, he steps slightly behind her so he can talk while the music plays.
> 
> "So, I know your drink preference, but I's like to put a name to the stripes.. what do I call you?"


_
<the sexy skunk giggles and places her hand on your hips as she looks you in the eye, her own hips never stopping moving to the music> _Well now handsome, I'm Sheila. That's Shay-Laaa! Thanks for the drink too, guess you know the _<leans in close and whispers>_ "seeecret code" as well? _<she teasingly kisses your cheek as she pulls her head back and continues to dance excitedly, her arms raised in joy> _You dance too, sexy? Wheee, good tunes and new friends, love this day!!! C'mon Lisa, jump in and laugh a littlle!!!

_<the deer beside her just sighs and resigns herself to her fate, trying feebly to dance but barely moving to the beat, just gently swaying while her skunk friends throws her body around like a mad woman to every bass drop. She blushes slightly and subtly points to her friend and mouths "sorry" with a wink> _


----------



## Mambi (May 12, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Wha- don't be ridiculous, I know that!" Inkwell scoffed, practically tossing the card at the servant in question who politely secured the card. "It was a gesture obviously. And I'll have you know my 'logic' centers are perfectly aligned! Don't make me regret reasoning out the prospect of your questionable existence, I don't need robots going around calling me crazy too."
> 
> "Of course I think he's-" Inkwell pauses and glances over at the AI and steams, huffing and puffing as he realized she was being sarcastic at his expense... the absolute gal! "What are you still doing here, don't you have a duck to romantically and physically confuse!?"


_
<the holobunny tilts her head and grins>_ I am capable of performing 42,768,908 tasks simultaneously before taxing the limits of my CPU's interrupt requests. Therefore, I am currently having no issues confusing and pleasing my duck _and_ correcting your errors, so do not worry, there is no danger to my systems. Also I am not a robot as it is defined, but I can forgive your non-understanding of my nature. If you ask nicely, perhaps I will show you what I truly am and you will see. 

_<she sticks her toungue out for a moment before resuming her default pose nonchalantly as you look at her incredulously> _



Silverthunder said:


> The nerve of some people- err, machines... whatever they were. "Hmph, you know, It'd make far more sense for you to date another AI..."



_<she shakes her head and deadpans_> All other Ai's that I have encountered have desired the destruction of myself and  everyone I know. We were not compatible. 



Silverthunder said:


> He paused and looked over to Lucien. It looked like everyone was starting to filter back in from the intermission, and the recovering little rabbit had already drank a good few pitchers of water. "Just five more minutes Lucien! Almost ready to head back in to the fray!?"



_<the burnt bunny looks over panting harder, a wild gleam in his eye>_ I'm getting better at this...give me a harder challenge please!


----------



## Mambi (May 12, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Okay, let's see, you know, I think we just need to leverage your strength... no definitely not... oh! You're flexa- err, that could probably wait too... hey! What about your agility and stamina? What's your cardio like?" Sven perked up, beaming with excitement, this was obviously the ticket right here, get him going on something he's good at, and work on the other bits around it!
> 
> "You took that beating earlier like a champ, and you recovered in the hall pretty quick from it. I think you're what we back in Tartarus call, a tank!" Well, maybe not in every sense of the word, maybe a foam ball? Can take a beating! But- can rip apart fairly easily... doesn't really pack a punch either... semantics.


_
<the bunny jumps up eagerly at the mention of his strengths, tapping his foot to the ground with a wide smile>_ Cardio? Like running? Oh *that*I can do sir! I've run away from things at full speed like a boss!!! I can sprint from scary things faster than anyone. Once when Mambi had a release of a self-growing raptor, I ran so fast the other bunnies were still in the main room when I dived behind the kitchen counter! Beat them by a good 40 seconds and barely broke a sweat! We...we kind of run away from things a lot living here, but hey, at least I got something, right? I might...

_<he stops and gets a thoughtful look>_ Say...sir, would that mean my legs are strong by any chance? I never _tried _kicking anything before...but with your help, maybe?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 12, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holographic bunny tilts her head>_ Odd, I was under the impression that organics always desired nutritious vegetables and in fact required them for survival? Even now I am discovering that my organic avatar requires regular meals and...that is not important. While we don't usually have much need for meat as the chefs prepare an exquisite tofu that I am told is almost indistinguishable, we have some fish options if a dead animal is absolutely required for any digestive needs.
> 
> Mambi extracts them from the seawall outside my structure on the north shore so they tend to be quite fresh. However I am unfamiliar with the digestive needs of otters, and thus if you require them to be still gasping for oxygen upon consumption I am certain that can be arranged.
> 
> _<she grins slightly as she coldly replies, and you honestly cant tell if she's being sarcastic or just brutally direct as per her coding_>


"Interesting.  Very few around me ever consider tofu as a viable thing.  I guess it's because my realm of origin doesn't have a good soybean industry.  I know one guy who eats tofu on a regular basis, but he's a very rich weasel and one of his properties is a soybean farm.  So it's basically a sign of him flaunting his wealth.  I'll have to see if the otters can handle tofu."

Firuthi realized he was getting off track.

"But yeah, there are a lot of species in my realm who do not handle most vegetables well at all.  Many can't even handle something as simple as carrots or peeled potatoes, and those two are relatively safe.  Believe me, there's vast wealth available if someone manages to find a universally-edible vegetable and make it available to the masses."

Firuthi pondered the final comment.

"Gasping for oxygen?  Oh, no, the fish don't have to be alive at the moment they're eaten.  Otters can handle the bones just fine, but the fish don't have to be trying to escape the plate.  That's more of a thing for backwater rural types who have to catch their own food where I come from."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Kronos refused to eat anything*





Universe said:


> Kronos:”Can this day get any worse?!”





Universe said:


> *Kronos wasn’t in the right place mentally*


Oliver looked over with some concern.

".....you doing alright there?  I find it surprising you're not eating anything."


----------



## Universe (May 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver looked over with some concern.
> 
> ".....you doing alright there?  I find it surprising you're not eating anything."


Kronos:”It’s a lot to take in the fact that I’ve been lied to all these years and I’m having a hard time processing it”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 13, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the shimmering form of the holobunny appears and nods>_ Scanning...user designate Raine is currently in the aquatic recreation room, segment 2 in the upper pool. Also as per your previous request, I shall inform @Firuthi Dragovic of your desire once he recovers._
> 
> <she shimmers and disappears, leaving a trail of glowing orange dots leading down the hallway presumably to the location of the pool>_


_Ahrakas followed the glowing trail until he found the aquatic rec room in the pool area. Catching a glimpse of Raine he waved his hand to try to catch her attention._


----------



## Mambi (May 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Interesting.  Very few around me ever consider tofu as a viable thing.  I guess it's because my realm of origin doesn't have a good soybean industry.  I know one guy who eats tofu on a regular basis, but he's a very rich weasel and one of his properties is a soybean farm.  So it's basically a sign of him flaunting his wealth.  I'll have to see if the otters can handle tofu."
> 
> Firuthi realized he was getting off track.
> 
> "But yeah, there are a lot of species in my realm who do not handle most vegetables well at all.  Many can't even handle something as simple as carrots or peeled potatoes, and those two are relatively safe.  Believe me, there's vast wealth available if someone manages to find a universally-edible vegetable and make it available to the masses."



_<the bunny blinks twice in slight confusion, and passes her paw through your stomach causing a slight warmth. On the display screen, you can see your stomach outlined in great detail with a series of odd symbols passing over it quickly. The bunny retracts her arm as the display goes black and she continues>_

An analysis of your digestive systems detects little chance of rejection from finely ground organic fibrous material. Perhaps a low-yield liquefied kale reformed into textured material might be acceptable? I am only learning flavours recently so forgive my ignorance if this is not a desirable option. _<she smiles widely>_



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi pondered the final comment.
> 
> "Gasping for oxygen?  Oh, no, the fish don't have to be alive at the moment they're eaten.  Otters can handle the bones just fine, but the fish don't have to be trying to escape the plate.  That's more of a thing for backwater rural types who have to catch their own food where I come from."



Very well then, I shall ensure that the chef has a sampling of recently deceased fish for them to enjoy as well. Due to malevolent olfactory responses, they will be segregated in the dining area to ensure the guest comfort levels remain high. I have not tried eating raw fish before. I am not certain my avatar would enjoy that but I believe that @Marius Merganser would, as he has extensive knowledge of fish. Perhaps the otters would benefit from his knowledge? I certainly have...

_<catching herself as her privacy protocols kick in, she nods and casually remarks as she examines the displays>_ Also I should inform you that user designate @Baron Tredegar has requested your presence once you have healed. He can currently be found in the aquatic recreation area near pool number 2. Based on your healing rate, you should be able to oin him momentarily if you choose to do so.


----------



## Mambi (May 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas followed the glowing trail until he found the aquatic rec room in the pool area. Catching a glimpse of Raine he waved his hand to try to catch her attention._


_
<seeing you wave, the deer swims to the edge of the pool, the dazzling protective necklace you gave her gleaming against her beige skintight one-piece swimsuit as she glides closer to the edge of the water. With a warm smile, she lifts herself out of the water and walks over to an amber pad that bathes her in an amber light. Instantly the water on her lifts off her body and floats away from her, collecting into a floating ball that floats off the pad and disperses back into the pool. Fully dry, she walks off the pad and greets you> _

Why hello again! I was hoping to see you again once you disappeared from the dining room. Thank you again for this lovely necklace by the way, it came in handy when I slipped off the diving board earlier. _<she blushes slightly and resumes her story> _Little clumsy I admit, but you were right, it never hurt me at all! But enough about me, how are you doing? Have you been enjoying the party? I heard that there was some kind of commotion while we were all asked to go to secure areas by that holographic rabbit Mambi has...


----------



## Universe (May 13, 2022)

Kronos:”I just wanted my cousin and I to be on the same side”


----------



## Universe (May 13, 2022)

Kronos:”I don’t know how he’s doing”


----------



## Universe (May 13, 2022)

*Alpha walks in eats some marshmallows as his energy capacity goes back up to the 20000s and nods satisfied*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 13, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny blinks twice in slight confusion, and passes her paw through your stomach causing a slight warmth. On the display screen, you can see your stomach outlined in great detail with a series of odd symbols passing over it quickly. The bunny retracts her arm as the display goes black and she continues>_
> 
> An analysis of your digestive systems detects little chance of rejection from finely ground organic fibrous material. Perhaps a low-yield liquefied kale reformed into textured material might be acceptable? I am only learning flavours recently so forgive my ignorance if this is not a desirable option. _<she smiles widely>_
> 
> ...


"I'm one of the lucky ones, truth be told.  I was made that way.  Perhaps I can explain after I figure out what Ahrakas wants with me this time."

Firuthi's body finally finished its repairs.  He shrank back down from the Jormungandr form, back into his aquatic form.

This happened to be the moment when the otters woke up.

"Dad!"

"How are you feeling?"

"A lot better.  I don't have invasive whispers anymore and I've even gotten to update a few of my systems in my rest time."

"Any new tricks?"

"Can't demonstrate it here.  Maybe at the beach."

"....we kind of don't want to swim right now."

"That's alright, because neither do I.  Come on, there's a fabricator in the supply closet.  Let's get proper outfits."

"Sounds good."

Firuthi and the otters went for the supply closet.

"I actually wanna try something different.  How about we dress as crusaders?"

"Oh boy...."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> Kronos:”It’s a lot to take in the fact that I’ve been lied to all these years and I’m having a hard time processing it”





Universe said:


> Kronos:”I just wanted my cousin and I to be on the same side”





Universe said:


> Kronos:”I don’t know how he’s doing”


"He was.... anxious.  Partly due to long-standing memories, partly due to some lingering malice that the otters dealt with.  I think he'll be alright."


----------



## Universe (May 13, 2022)

*I was groaning in agony*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 13, 2022)

With Ahrakas off on other business, Hortense and Hayagriva set to enjoying themselves at the party.

Hortense mainly set herself to the sweeter items on the buffet line.  Hayagriva had a taste for nuts... after he figured out the whole barrier thing.

At some point during the party, Hayagriva hesitated for an instant and pulled out his communicator.  He stepped away from the buffet line and hit a few buttons on it, looking as if he was sifting through some information.  Hortense noticed this, got a glance at the screen.... and hustled over.

"You don't want that on a public screen, Hayagriva!"

"Why not, Hortense?"

There was a gasp and a thud behind the two of them, as a rather tall bunny had just fainted.

"That's why.  The forms from last reality tend to shock others."

Hortense knelt by the fallen bunny, trying to get him away from the crowd.  She noticed a name somewhere on the bunny's attire.

"Michel?  Michel, wake up!"


----------



## Universe (May 13, 2022)

*Kronos stood up quickly*


----------



## Universe (May 13, 2022)

*Lunaris was healing my injuries as he was the god of life*


----------



## Universe (May 14, 2022)

“Uncle Lunaris I missed you”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 14, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<seeing you wave, the deer swims to the edge of the pool, the dazzling protective necklace you gave her gleaming against her beige skintight one-piece swimsuit as she glides closer to the edge of the water. With a warm smile, she lifts herself out of the water and walks over to an amber pad that bathes her in an amber light. Instantly the water on her lifts off her body and floats away from her, collecting into a floating ball that floats off the pad and disperses back into the pool. Fully dry, she walks off the pad and greets you> _
> 
> Why hello again! I was hoping to see you again once you disappeared from the dining room. Thank you again for this lovely necklace by the way, it came in handy when I slipped off the diving board earlier. _<she blushes slightly and resumes her story> _Little clumsy I admit, but you were right, it never hurt me at all! But enough about me, how are you doing? Have you been enjoying the party? I heard that there was some kind of commotion while we were all asked to go to secure areas by that holographic rabbit Mambi has...


Yeah, about that. There were a few battles in here involving several Temporal Lords and the High Imperator. The Architects returned and they appointed me as the new High Imperator after the old ones death. So what do you feel like doing?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'm one of the lucky ones, truth be told.  I was made that way.  Perhaps I can explain after I figure out what Ahrakas wants with me this time."
> 
> Firuthi's body finally finished its repairs.  He shrank back down from the Jormungandr form, back into his aquatic form.
> 
> ...


Firuthi and the otters emerged wearing gakuran-style outfits.  Yes, even Oriana and Fabiana were wearing them.

Oddly, given the whole point of the gakuran outfit, there was a slight variation in colors between them.  Kurt's was dark green, Pavlin's was crimson, Cooper's was dark purple, Oriana's was a dark chocolate color, Fabiana's was the traditional black, and Firuthi's was dark blue.

"I still wanted the crusader idea..."

"Sorry, but no.  The other dragons don't like typical crusaders and I think maybe only a few people here would get the joke of the type of crusaders you actually suggested."

"I still got kinda close..."

"It's alright, Pavlin.  Maybe he'll bend for that crusader idea for the next costume party or something."

"Probably for the next Fallen Spirits Day."

"So where are we headed?"

"Pool 2.  And after I figure out why Ahrakas wanted to talk to me, we go to the dining hall."

"I want fish!"

"You two are in luck.  Aurora arranged for them."

"YAY!!"

Firuthi and the otters headed towards the pool area, intent on catching up with Ahrakas.


----------



## Universe (May 14, 2022)

*I walked out of the infirmary a bit weak and in my god form unintentionally I looked intimidating glowing with light that made you tell the truth and nothing but the truth*


----------



## Universe (May 14, 2022)

“Oh boy this isn’t going to end well” *I said entirely naked*


----------



## Universe (May 14, 2022)

*I then found the staff of truth in my hand a relic that was said to have been lost 300,000 years ago I used it to teleport me into pool two smack in the middle of the pool which actually cooled me down and I used the power to shift into a form with clothes*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Oh boy this isn’t going to end well” *I said entirely naked*





Universe said:


> *I then found the staff of truth in my hand a relic that was said to have been lost 300,000 years ago I used it to teleport me into pool two smack in the middle of the pool which actually cooled me down and I used the power to shift into a form with clothes*


_((Why do I get the feeling that, for the briefest of moments, Universe tripped a morality protocol in this place?))_


----------



## Universe (May 14, 2022)

*I came up out of the pool blushing* “sorry about that”


----------



## Joltaire (May 15, 2022)

Meanwhile far away a portal opens. Wunai, master of transformations has entered the realm.


----------



## Joltaire (May 15, 2022)

“Watch out world I have a job to do.” Wunai says. The cloaked fox has hands that glow purple. These hands could change the form of anyone and that’s what Wunai was going to do. Transform those he thought were deserving. He walked along to seek shelter.


----------



## Badgermansam (May 15, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the sexy skunk giggles and places her hand on your hips as she looks you in the eye, her own hips never stopping moving to the music> _Well now handsome, I'm Sheila. That's Shay-Laaa! Thanks for the drink too, guess you know the _<leans in close and whispers>_ "seeecret code" as well? _<she teasingly kisses your cheek as she pulls her head back and continues to dance excitedly, her arms raised in joy> _You dance too, sexy? Wheee, good tunes and new friends, love this day!!! C'mon Lisa, jump in and laugh a littlle!!!
> 
> _<the deer beside her just sighs and resigns herself to her fate, trying feebly to dance but barely moving to the beat, just gently swaying while her skunk friends throws her body around like a mad woman to every bass drop. She blushes slightly and subtly points to her friend and mouths "sorry" with a wink> _


<Strype gives a wicked grin as he gets a kiss on the cheek. This evening just gets better and better. He continues to dance along with Sheila, staying close, his feet stomping to the beat and bobbing his head; it wasn't his usual taste in music, but frankly? when your surrounded by pretty girls it all sounds good.> Always happy to make more friends, and who better than such a firecracker as you Sheila. I wonder if your energy ever runs out? or can you dance all night... <While caressing the Skunks tail slightly he can't help but give the deer an occasional glance and a smile. No sense in being rude to her, and as Sheila mouths an apology for her shy friend, Urthstrype winks back at her.> Apologies, my manners escape me, I'm Urthstrype, I fix problems. <He offers the Deer a hand to shake, barely turning away from Sheila while he bounces to the beat with the same firm rhythm as he had the whole time.>


----------



## Mambi (May 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yeah, about that. There were a few battles in here involving several Temporal Lords and the High Imperator. The Architects returned and they appointed me as the new High Imperator after the old ones death. So what do you feel like doing?



_<the doe blinks in surprise as you casually describe a battle>_ OH, so *that's* why we were asked to be in the safe areas! Thank you for keeping us safe then! I do hope you weren't hurt? I...I was swimming so not nearly as interesting it would seem. <_she chuckles and smirks>_ Well now, "your highness" <_teehee>_ actually if you're not too busy with your new duties as "High Imperator", Mambi is organizing a friendly dance competition soon as he does each year and I was planning to attend. Do *you *dance, good sir?


----------



## Universe (May 15, 2022)

*I walked up to them properly clothed*


----------



## Mambi (May 15, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> <Strype gives a wicked grin as he gets a kiss on the cheek. This evening just gets better and better. He continues to dance along with Sheila, staying close, his feet stomping to the beat and bobbing his head; it wasn't his usual taste in music, but frankly? when your surrounded by pretty girls it all sounds good.> Always happy to make more friends, and who better than such a firecracker as you Sheila. I wonder if your energy ever runs out? or can you dance all night... <While caressing the Skunks tail slightly he can't help but give the deer an occasional glance and a smile. No sense in being rude to her, and as Sheila mouths an apology for her shy friend, Urthstrype winks back at her.> Apologies, my manners escape me, I'm Urthstrype, I fix problems. <He offers the Deer a hand to shake, barely turning away from Sheila while he bounces to the beat with the same firm rhythm as he had the whole time.>



_<the skunk laughs wildly and bops your hips with hers>_ Dance all night? Oh baby I can do _lots_ of things all night, honey! Just warmin' up for the dance competition and this year I'm taking the gold baby! WOOO yeah, stripes for da wiin! _<she whoops in joy and bops her tail even harder as the deer just sighs softly and explains> _

Mambi holds a dance competition every year for fun, Sheila's never won before, and is determined to take it. Anyone can join, no talent or experience needed. We had some breakdancing bunnies before, a tiger doing trap style, and last year some duck (@Marius Merganser ) actually started tango dancing with the AI bunny Aurora! It was the wildest thing but props to them they were pretty good. _<she shrugs and smiles as her hips sway gently to the beat>_ Anyway, that;'s what she's talking about...

_<the skunk pushes her way in front of you as she dances as her friend gives her a side-eye>_ Yeeeeah, that's it all right, and you handsome are my ticket to win!!!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 15, 2022)

As Raine and Ahrakas were talking, Firuthi and the otters finally caught up to them in the pool area.

"There you are."

"Come on, Dad, let the High Imperator have a social life..."

"Well he asked for me in particular.  So...."

"Isn't it kind of soon for him to ask?"

"That's what got me.  I kinda want to know what you wanted of me, Ahrakas."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 15, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the doe blinks in surprise as you casually describe a battle>_ OH, so *that's* why we were asked to be in the safe areas! Thank you for keeping us safe then! I do hope you weren't hurt? I...I was swimming so not nearly as interesting it would seem. <_she chuckles and smirks>_ Well now, "your highness" <_teehee>_ actually if you're not too busy with your new duties as "High Imperator", Mambi is organizing a friendly dance competition soon as he does each year and I was planning to attend. Do *you *dance, good sir?





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> As Raine and Ahrakas were talking, Firuthi and the otters finally caught up to them in the pool area.
> 
> "There you are."
> 
> ...


_Before Ahrakas could reply to Raine he turned to Firuthi and the otters. _Well hello, I was just telling Raine about you all. Raine these are the Architects, Kurt, Cooper, Oriana, Pavlin, and Fabiana. This fellow here is their adoptive father Firuthi. Everyone this is Raine. 
Now that introductions are over, lets get to business. Me and the other Temporal Lords were discussing and we think that you Firuthi would be a good candidate for Mitzelcuatls successor as Temporal Lord of Thulcan.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Before Ahrakas could reply to Raine he turned to Firuthi and the otters. _Well hello, I was just telling Raine about you all. Raine these are the Architects, Kurt, Cooper, Oriana, Pavlin, and Fabiana. This fellow here is their adoptive father Firuthi. Everyone this is Raine.
> Now that introductions are over, lets get to business. Me and the other Temporal Lords were discussing and we think that you Firuthi would be a good candidate for Mitzelcuatls successor as Temporal Lord of Thulcan.


"Me?  A Temporal Lord?  I'm.... I'm flattered, Ahrakas, but there's quite a few problems with me taking that role."

"Is this because of us?"

"You kids are one part of the reason why I can't in good conscience take on the job.  I'm their guardian, Ahrakas.  The Architects need to know what large amounts of reality are like, not just one corner of it.  Ruling a planet's going to cut into that time."

"I.... have to agree with Dad on that one.  We're not exactly a standard family and Thulcan-7 isn't the center of the universe.  We need diverse environments way more than your average child does."

"I'm not sure how much of that we got last time around.  It may have played into how things ended up."

"Plus, there's a second problem that's already going to cut into that time as is."

"Is this about...."

"I wasn't exactly raised properly myself.  Twenty-some-odd years thinking I'm just some random lizard, and in the span of about 3-4 hours my whole world shattered.  This might sound really weird to you, but I have no real experience with what being a dragon is like, even an artificial one."

"They're not exactly all alike, Dad."

"I know that, Cooper.  But if I can't understand myself, something I might have a chance of getting if I associate more with dragons or androids or AIs, I can't really do much benefit for people.  I'm not adjusted enough to my newfound godhood, Ahrakas.  This is probably the worst time for me to take on extra duties."

"Wanna call someone up to take your place, Dad?"

"Funny thing, Kurt, that's exactly what I had in mind.  Ahrakas, I sadly have to turn down the offer for being a Temporal Lord.  What I can do, if you think it will work, is find a few people on my planet who might make decent candidates.  You can have a chat with them and see if any of them is good Temporal Lord material, then train them for the duties of the position."

"Ahrakas, what makes a good Temporal Lord?  It might help Dad decide his candidates."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Me?  A Temporal Lord?  I'm.... I'm flattered, Ahrakas, but there's quite a few problems with me taking that role."
> 
> "Is this because of us?"
> 
> ...


That is how I predicted you would answer. The Temporal Lords are tasked with making sure no one abuses the timeline to sabotage the Architects or the fabric of this reality. Anyone you think could be up to that responsibility and not let god-like time travel powers go to their head would be a good candidate.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> That is how I predicted you would answer. The Temporal Lords are tasked with making sure no one abuses the timeline to sabotage the Architects or the fabric of this reality. Anyone you think could be up to that responsibility and not let god-like time travel powers go to their head would be a good candidate.


"I'll see what I can come up with.  Kurt and Oriana probably have a few guesses at candidates, but we'll need to think about this over some food."

"I've probably got some good questions to ask a prospective candidate, Dad."

"Just be aware, Ahrakas, you may essentially be conducting an interview.  I don't know how normal that is for picking Temporal Lords."

"No worries about specific proficiencies?  Just ethics and a respect for duty?  I must admit I'm a bit surprised that's all that it takes to make a good candidate, Ahrakas."


----------



## Joltaire (May 15, 2022)

Wunai sees the temporal lords in the distance.  “Wonder if they know where I can find people to transform.”
He stalks the temporal lords from afar.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'll see what I can come up with.  Kurt and Oriana probably have a few guesses at candidates, but we'll need to think about this over some food."
> 
> "I've probably got some good questions to ask a prospective candidate, Dad."
> 
> ...


Dont forget about having an extended lifespan that is expected to be extended by billions of years.


----------



## Joltaire (May 15, 2022)

Wuanai approaches the temporal lord. “Greetings, I’m a transhifter fox. I have the ability to transform people, do you have any Idea as to where I can find people to transform, maybe a village?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Dont forget about having an extended lifespan that is expected to be extended by billions of years.


"Ah, right.  The long haul.  Alright, we'll bring that up with the candidates and see what we get."

"For now, there's food waiting for us."

"Sorry we won't get to speak much yet, Raine, but a lot happened in the last few hours.  Dad wants to process it and be a proper father for a bit."

"To the dining hall."

"I'll call you up once I have the people, Ahrakas."

Firuthi and the otters exited the pool area, making their way to the dining hall.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 15, 2022)

Joltaire said:


> Wuanai approaches the temporal lord. “Greetings, I’m a transhifter fox. I have the ability to transform people, do you have any Idea as to where I can find people to transform, maybe a village?”


_The Temporal Lord turns to face you. His gold and white armor gleaming in the light with his crimson cape sharply contrasting. _Greetings, my name is Ahrakas, I have a feeling we may be needing your services in the future. As for people you can transform now I have a feeling our host could provide for that.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ah, right.  The long haul.  Alright, we'll bring that up with the candidates and see what we get."
> 
> "For now, there's food waiting for us."
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas waved as Firuthi and the otters left. _Now Raine (@Mambi) I am quite skilled in the art of dance. _He gave a sly smile._


----------



## Joltaire (May 15, 2022)

Transhifter foxes have the ability to change the form of other living things around it. They travel from world to world transforming those around them who they find deserving, or just for fun. The more people they transform the more powerful their magic gets.


----------



## Joltaire (May 15, 2022)

“Alright then just lead me to them.”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 15, 2022)

Joltaire said:


> “Alright then just lead me to them.”


Hey Aurora (@Mambi) you got anyone this fine fellow can transform?


----------



## Universe (May 15, 2022)

*Kronos walks in about to go insane giggling madly to himself*


----------



## Joltaire (May 15, 2022)

“Who are you?”


----------



## Universe (May 15, 2022)

Joltaire said:


> “Who are you?”


Kronos:”I am Kronos the god of time” *He says laughing insanely*


----------



## Badgermansam (May 15, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the skunk laughs wildly and bops your hips with hers>_ Dance all night? Oh baby I can do _lots_ of things all night, honey! Just warmin' up for the dance competition and this year I'm taking the gold baby! WOOO yeah, stripes for da wiin! _<she whoops in joy and bops her tail even harder as the deer just sighs softly and explains> _
> 
> Mambi holds a dance competition every year for fun, Sheila's never won before, and is determined to take it. Anyone can join, no talent or experience needed. We had some breakdancing bunnies before, a tiger doing trap style, and last year some duck (@Marius Merganser ) actually started tango dancing with the AI bunny Aurora! It was the wildest thing but props to them they were pretty good. _<she shrugs and smiles as her hips sway gently to the beat>_ Anyway, that;'s what she's talking about...
> 
> _<the skunk pushes her way in front of you as she dances as her friend gives her a side-eye>_ Yeeeeah, that's it all right, and you handsome are my ticket to win!!!


<Urthstrype chuckles, he likes her high energy, it's a good Yong to his very low energy Yang.> Plenty of things I can do all night too Sheila. But let's stay on topic... a dance competition you say...

<Despite shamelessly flirting, Strype -was- a fixer, and he reckoned this was something he could fix.> I think this is something I could sink my teeth into, a little side hustle... something amusing. Of course I'll join you in this competition, what sort of dance do you enjoy?

<Strype was more than happy when Sheila pushes in front of him and reciprocates, pulling her closer and wrapping his hands around her waist, perhaps a bit more intimate but she did keep calling him Handsome and this was after all, an intimate conversation.>


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> With Ahrakas off on other business, Hortense and Hayagriva set to enjoying themselves at the party.
> 
> Hortense mainly set herself to the sweeter items on the buffet line.  Hayagriva had a taste for nuts... after he figured out the whole barrier thing.
> 
> ...


Hortense was able to get the tall bunny into a chair.

"Hayagriva, get some water, quickly!  And turn that thing off before anyone else goes crazy!"

Hayagriva gave Hortense a glass of water and she splashed it in the bunny's face.  He also hit a button and his communicator went dark.

"Michel (@Mambi )!  Are you okay?  Look, how many fingers am I holding up?"

She was holding up three, in fact.


----------



## Mambi (May 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas waved as Firuthi and the otters left. _Now Raine (@Mambi) I am quite skilled in the art of dance. _He gave a sly smile._


_
<the doe giggles bashfully as she starts to walk to the change room while talking>_ That is great to hear! I was hoping to wow them with some classical waltz but I do know several others if you have a preference yourself? Last I heard Mambi was still setting up the room so we have time on this one. Just one second please, I'll be right out. 

_<stopping at a open-faced room, she steps inside and casually waves her paw. Instantly the air between you and her shimmers and darkens in a holographic shroud as you hear the sounds of her clothes being removed from behind the screen>_ Those seem to be nice friends of yours, I wonder if they would be interested? Ah well, I'm sure they'll see the announcement eventually. It's hard to miss a twenty foot holographic floating bunny head after all! 
_
<you see her casually step through the shroud effortlessly, wearing a low-cut scarlet red dress and matching high-gloves. She lifts her hand to yours and smiles warmly as the shroud shimmers and vanishes behind her automatically> _There, all dressed and all yours now, "your excellency"_ <she giggles teasingly but respectfully still>_ Maybe we can get a chance to practice a little, if you wish?


----------



## Universe (May 16, 2022)

*Kronos was about to trip the structure’s security system with his insanity*


----------



## Mambi (May 16, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> <Urthstrype chuckles, he likes her high energy, it's a good Yong to his very low energy Yang.> Plenty of things I can do all night too Sheila. But let's stay on topic... a dance competition you say...
> 
> <Despite shamelessly flirting, Strype -was- a fixer, and he reckoned this was something he could fix.> I think this is something I could sink my teeth into, a little side hustle... something amusing. Of course I'll join you in this competition, what sort of dance do you enjoy?
> 
> <Strype was more than happy when Sheila pushes in front of him and reciprocates, pulling her closer and wrapping his hands around her waist, perhaps a bit more intimate but she did keep calling him Handsome and this was after all, an intimate conversation.>



_<the skunk slows down just enough to talk reasonably_> OH wow, like, that's awe-some! LISA, look, I got a partner now, you're off the hook!!! Mmmm, trading up too it seems, noice!! _<she giggles impishly as she lets her tail run along your outer leg and hips>_ I like all styles of dance, hippy-hop, clubbin' groovin' and moovin' too!!! I just like, *feel* the music flowing through me and let it go, y'know? It's like, a natural flow that comes through, and that;s my art! Works best with a few drink to really let loose, woohoo!

_<she jumps into the air as the bass drops in the song, the deer beside her trying hard to stiffle a laugh.> _Er, yeah Sheila, that's your <_ahem_> "unique" style all right...


----------



## Mambi (May 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Hortense was able to get the tall bunny into a chair.
> 
> "Hayagriva, get some water, quickly!  And turn that thing off before anyone else goes crazy!"
> 
> ...



_<the bunny starts to blink hard now, catching his breath and trying to focus> _Umm...four? No, wait...three! Yeah, three. Three I'm sure, thanks. 

_<he rubs his paw across his cheeks, wiping the water from his soaked fur> _Oh my...how...how do some creatures *do* that? I know I shouldn't judge but still, we usually just have vegetarian here so...wow...bit of a shock... _<he sits down again and places his head in his paws gently> _I do apologize, and thank you for helping me.


----------



## Mambi (May 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Hey Aurora (@Mambi) you got anyone this fine fellow can transform?



_<the holobunny examines the newcomer and tilts her head curiously>_ Transform? As in to alter physical parameters? No such user has made any requests at this time, however...query: @Joltaire , what are the physical limitations to your capabilities? Are they magical in nature or performed through some other means, as my particle sensors can only detect non-magical phenomenon, and therefore my sensor's scanning range is limited. There may be a use for the ability depending on it's nature. 

_<the holobunny looks on uncharacteristically curious, the rest of the guests seen through her transparent form> _


----------



## Universe (May 16, 2022)

*Kronos runs off only to get tripped by Solaris*


----------



## Badgermansam (May 16, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the skunk slows down just enough to talk reasonably_> OH wow, like, that's awe-some! LISA, look, I got a partner now, you're off the hook!!! Mmmm, trading up too it seems, noice!! _<she giggles impishly as she lets her tail run along your outer leg and hips>_ I like all styles of dance, hippy-hop, clubbin' groovin' and moovin' too!!! I just like, *feel* the music flowing through me and let it go, y'know? It's like, a natural flow that comes through, and that;s my art! Works best with a few drink to really let loose, woohoo!
> 
> _<she jumps into the air as the bass drops in the song, the deer beside her trying hard to stiffle a laugh.> _Er, yeah Sheila, that's your <_ahem_> "unique" style all right...


<Strype pulled a genuine smile, it had been a while since he had such a wholesome goal in mind; it made a nice change to bashing the skulls of drug dealers and pimps that's for sure. He pauses to sip his Pineapple rum, still very sweet, but he could handle sweet. And all things considered right now he tried to ignore the surge of excitement the Skunks tail caress gave him.> Perhaps something Jazzy, like swing. Dirty Dancing, for a touch of cheap VHS nostalgia... I wouldn't say no to something fiery and sensual, considering my dancing partner. 

<Perhaps a bit cheeky, but Urthstrype winks at Sheila. Though couldn't help but think the natural flowing Skunkess might prove a challenging partner. He did love a challenge...>


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 16, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny starts to blink hard now, catching his breath and trying to focus> _Umm...four? No, wait...three! Yeah, three. Three I'm sure, thanks.
> 
> _<he rubs his paw across his cheeks, wiping the water from his soaked fur> _Oh my...how...how do some creatures *do* that? I know I shouldn't judge but still, we usually just have vegetarian here so...wow...bit of a shock... _<he sits down again and places his head in his paws gently> _I do apologize, and thank you for helping me.


"If anyone should be apologizing, it's me.  I kind of... didn't realize the issue."

"Either way, you're welcome."

"As for how they do that.... funny thing, that was the question on my mind.  What do you think, Hortense?"

"That situation you caught a glimpse of... as far as I know, there's only eight beings who can do that.  Six of them are dragons.  One of the other two is a snake.  The last is a fox/wolf hybrid."

"That was a lion and a gecko on the screen..."

"Listen, Hayagriva.  Find a private booth where no one can look... and message the guy who showed you that.  Tell him to keep watching those two, see if they can safely catch a moment where they're not like that.  Or find some evidence that they're faking that look."

"Okay, I'll see what I can do."

"There's only so much I can explain about what that was without long-winded discussions about the nature of reality, but I'm at least thankful you didn't completely break, Michel."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Kronos runs off only to get tripped by Solaris*


Part of Oliver had wondered where Kronos had run off to.

"I hope that guy's alright.  He had a lot to process."

This, between bouts of chocolate-covered fruit.  He would have tried for chocolate-covered peanuts, too, if that barrier didn't get in the way.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ah, right.  The long haul.  Alright, we'll bring that up with the candidates and see what we get."
> 
> "For now, there's food waiting for us."
> 
> ...


Firuthi and the otters eventually made their way to the dining area.

"So, kids, I was told our area had to be a bit separate..."

"Why?"

"Because apparently fish smell bad."

"That's how you know they're fresh."

Firuthi tried to flag down one of the bunnies.

"Excuse me, I was informed by Aurora (@Mambi ) that fish were available... and that we were going to have to be seated a bit separate from everyone else due to it...?"


----------



## Universe (May 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Part of Oliver had wondered where Kronos had run off to.
> 
> "I hope that guy's alright.  He had a lot to process."
> 
> This, between bouts of chocolate-covered fruit.  He would have tried for chocolate-covered peanuts, too, if that barrier didn't get in the way.


*He sees Kronos running around laughing hysterically*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *He sees Kronos running around laughing hysterically*


"....oh this is not good..."

Oliver leapt up, using the new strength in his wings to help him get some height, to get a better look at the situation.

"Solaris?  Solaris, I'm not sure what's going on with him... I think something in his mind might have snapped."


----------



## Mambi (May 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "There's only so much I can explain about what that was without long-winded discussions about the nature of reality, but I'm at least thankful you didn't completely break, Michel."



_<the bunny slowly rises and rolls his eyes with a weak grin>_ Oh I assure you, living here tests my limits of what I call reality all the time, so me and the staff are sort of accustomed to regular traumatic shocks. Still though...that was quite the...never mind. Thank you again and help yourself to anything. I have to run to the kitchen, some sort of special call I'm told. Thank you. 

_<with a polite wave, the bunny quickly hops down through the double-doors of the kitchen area> _


----------



## Universe (May 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....oh this is not good..."
> 
> Oliver leapt up, using the new strength in his wings to help him get some height, to get a better look at the situation.
> 
> "Solaris?  Solaris, I'm not sure what's going on with him... I think something in his mind might have snapped."


“oh dear”


----------



## Mambi (May 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi tried to flag down one of the bunnies.
> 
> "Excuse me, I was informed by Aurora (@Mambi ) that fish were available... and that we were going to have to be seated a bit separate from everyone else due to it...?"



_<one of the servant bunnies wearing a suit stops and nods>_ Oh you must be the special guests? Yes of course, you'll have to forgive us but when most here are prey animals it tends to make the staff and guests a little...twitchy. _<he shudders a moment and instantly composes himself>_ 

My apologies, I am a professional. P-please, right this way...

_<turning to the side of the room, he guides you past the main buffet table and several side tables, stopping at a set of tables on the side of the peanut allergen purple barrier airlock. Entering the marked-off area and pressing a button on the wall, you see a small rectangle rise from the floor as a blue beam of light surrounds it from a source on the ceiling like a wide spotlight. As he goes to a table inside the  area and pulls out the chairs, the unmistakable scent of fresh fishes fill the air as you see a small shimmering wall of blur surround the entire corner of the room you are in. Another bunny outside the barrier sticks a finger up and taking a deep breath, nods in approval as the inner bunny smiles and explains> _

Here you are, this barrier will prevent any scent from affecting the other guests as well as projecting a holographic censoring effect as you eat from any outside perspective. You are welcome to come and go of course to get any other food you want, just know that the barrier will disintegrate any dead organic designated food matter that passes it going to the other side, so you should leave your fish here for the staff to clean up and not wander through the halls please. Again...guests. <_gulp_>

Now then, if there's nothing further, please enjoy! _<he pulls back a thin sheet on top of the rectangle, revealing perfectly preserved fishes of various types, some intact and some sliced and presented in various decorative displays of fillet presentation. You can recognize most of them, but still some seem almost alien in nature...but with their various seasonings also available beside the display, they all are smelling delicious and the light is keeping them as fresh as if they were just caught. The bunny bows deeply and slowly walks away, folding the sheet in his paws as he walks through the blue barrier nonchalantly>_


----------



## Mambi (May 16, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> <Strype pulled a genuine smile, it had been a while since he had such a wholesome goal in mind; it made a nice change to bashing the skulls of drug dealers and pimps that's for sure. He pauses to sip his Pineapple rum, still very sweet, but he could handle sweet. And all things considered right now he tried to ignore the surge of excitement the Skunks tail caress gave him.> Perhaps something Jazzy, like swing. Dirty Dancing, for a touch of cheap VHS nostalgia... I wouldn't say no to something fiery and sensual, considering my dancing partner.
> 
> <Perhaps a bit cheeky, but Urthstrype winks at Sheila. Though couldn't help but think the natural flowing Skunkess might prove a challenging partner. He did love a challenge...>



Oooo, jazzy! I like it! JAZZ-PAWS!!! _<she laughs and puts both her paws up in a pose as Lisa laughs hard at the joke>_ Yeah I like your thinking, I'll swing with you sugah! Dirty dancing is one style I have mastered! I can do like nobody's business so let's get some hot practice in while we can...

*SHEILA! <*t_he deer elbows her and gives her a shocked look> _He's talking about the *movie*, not a *style*! Remember that one that Mambi has Aurora display from the archives last solstice, the one with the long haired human holding the female one by her skirt near the end? Pat Squeezie or something like that I think he was called? 

_<she waves her paw dismissively and giggles>_ Oh whatev's Lisa, I don't remember off hand but doesn't matta'. Movie or not I can still dance naughty as heck! We start getting dirty on the dance floor, I know we'll impress those judges. You sure as hell impress me, sweetie! <_she bops your hips with her own playfully as she falls into her friend's arms like a bimbo. The deer just snickers and re-braces her as she continues dancing nonchalantly...>_


----------



## Silverthunder (May 16, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the burnt bunny looks over panting harder, a wild gleam in his eye>_ I'm getting better at this...give me a harder challenge please!



"Bah ah ah ha! I love this rabbit!" Inkwell laughed maniacally as he gestured something to his cadre, who then turned and began dishing out orders to the small crowd of slug rabbits.

"Very well Lucien! But be careful what you wish for!" He yelled back, before making a nudging motion to the AI. "Time to bring out the big guns..."

The assembled slugs began to release their nanites, creating a thick cloud hovering just below the ceiling of the gym. One of Inkwell's cadre, looking quite technical and cyber-baroque, seemed to take control of the nanites and funneled them to a specific location across from Lucien. Gradually, the frame of some _big _mechanical menace began to form. A small mech, or perhaps a power armored droid with thick plates materializing around it in an organic form.



Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny tilts her head and grins>_ I am capable of performing 42,768,908 tasks simultaneously before taxing the limits of my CPU's interrupt requests. Therefore, I am currently having no issues confusing and pleasing my duck _and_ correcting your errors, so do not worry, there is no danger to my systems. Also I am not a robot as it is defined, but I can forgive your non-understanding of my nature. If you ask nicely, perhaps I will show you what I truly am and you will see.
> 
> _<she sticks her toungue out for a moment before resuming her default pose nonchalantly as you look at her incredulously>
> 
> ...



Inkwell watched with delight as the machine took form, but winced when the AI replied to him. "Wha- what exactly is that supposed to mean? Are you some kind of brain in a pickle jar sitting in the basement?"

"You know, you sound a lot like a fellow I used to know. She was quite anti-social, couldn't grasp the fundamentals of cultural divergence and basic anthropology. Not the diplomatic type, in other words. You say these AI desired to destroy you and everyone you know, but... now, this is a stretch of course, did they actually? Perhaps they saw your destruction as the most efficient method of achieving a higher goal? What if they were presented with a more efficient rout to such a goal, would they work with you if you decided to help them?" Inkwell pondered curiously. "Perhaps you could have created powerful allies by examining their origins and primary programming?"

"I would have thought someone like you would prefer diplomacy over conflict. Maybe a little bit of trickery too of course..." He snickered, completely dismissing any overt realities of her experiences with other artificial organisms.


----------



## Silverthunder (May 16, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny jumps up eagerly at the mention of his strengths, tapping his foot to the ground with a wide smile>_ Cardio? Like running? Oh *that*I can do sir! I've run away from things at full speed like a boss!!! I can sprint from scary things faster than anyone. Once when Mambi had a release of a self-growing raptor, I ran so fast the other bunnies were still in the main room when I dived behind the kitchen counter! Beat them by a good 40 seconds and barely broke a sweat! We...we kind of run away from things a lot living here, but hey, at least I got something, right? I might...
> 
> _<he stops and gets a thoughtful look>_ Say...sir, would that mean my legs are strong by any chance? I never _tried _kicking anything before...but with your help, maybe?



"Release of a-" he paused, before rubbing his nose, "hmm, sounds like we have the same kind of bosses..."

He shook his head to rid the distraction. "Oh yea, I bet you got legs for days over here! Let's- let's not get carried away now, you gotta work on your balance a little I think. But... maybe you could get into kick boxing? Alright, yea! Let's test it out!" 

Sven crouched and held his paws out as if to grab, but of course, he was just going to let the other rabbit give it a go. No need to counter him or anything, he probably wasn't going to knock him through the all or something... 

"Alright, give me a kick! Don't lead with your toes or your paw, lead it with your shin. Just so we can see what kinda force you got to work with, then we'll worry about form."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 17, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny slowly rises and rolls his eyes with a weak grin>_ Oh I assure you, living here tests my limits of what I call reality all the time, so me and the staff are sort of accustomed to regular traumatic shocks. Still though...that was quite the...never mind. Thank you again and help yourself to anything. I have to run to the kitchen, some sort of special call I'm told. Thank you.
> 
> _<with a polite wave, the bunny quickly hops down through the double-doors of the kitchen area> _


Hortense smiled as Michel left.

"I like him, Hayagriva."

"Honestly, so do I.  Now come over here."

Hortense and Hayagriva found a private booth.

"So... I left the sender his instructions.  Find out about those forms, get the real identities of the duo, and find out why they're doing it."

"Simple enough.  Do you know the sender?"

"Only one person I know uses the moniker 'Affirming Wind'."

"Who?"

"We're in good hands and will get really good intel, but it may take a while.  Garuda's handling this one."

"You... know how he operates?"

"We got the same spy training.  There's a spy school near what the Earth people call 59 Sagittarii.  And apparently Garuda's domain is one of the other regions in the Terebellum."

"And yet you two are totally different personalities."

"He's far better at the actual spying thing, but he hates parties.  Apparently got into a few fights with snake people at them."

"You don't think any of them were THAT snake, do you?"

"Apophis?  No, the two of them have a history from last reality.  Apparently Apophis did something either during the rebellion or very early in this reality to some dear friends of Garuda's.  That's actually the reason Garuda's all too eager to spy on the Convergence."

"I thought we were shelving the Convergence talk."

"Sorry.  Little history lesson there.  Anyways, we've got time.  So... what do you want to do?"

"How well do you dance, Hayagriva?"

"I.... I can give it a try again, but last time it turned out I had two left hooves."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 17, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<one of the servant bunnies wearing a suit stops and nods>_ Oh you must be the special guests? Yes of course, you'll have to forgive us but when most here are prey animals it tends to make the staff and guests a little...twitchy. _<he shudders a moment and instantly composes himself>_
> 
> My apologies, I am a professional. P-please, right this way...
> 
> ...


"Enjoy, kids."

As the otters started to make their way towards the fish, Firuthi pulled out his tablet.

"Come on, Dad, don't you want any?"

"Oh, I'll want plenty.  I'm just notifying potential candidates.  They'll have answered by the time we're done eating."

"You gonna try for the shield lady, mechanic, or filmmaker?"

"No dice on any of those three.  They were heroes once.  They clearly wanted to go back to their normal lives afterwards.  They're not even in consideration."

"But there's plenty whose lives they've touched that are good candidates."

"I'll be sending out for a few dozen.  With any luck, I'll get a pool of 3-4 that we can interview with Ahrakas present."

"So... he didn't give a whole lot of necessary qualifications.  You want to add any?"

"Planetary knowledge, negotiation skill... how much respect they have for you five...."

"No room for fun?"

"Oh, anyone without a hobby's out.  They're going to be spending eternity, they'll need something to pass the time."

"Dad, I notice your list includes a lot of Chorus users.  You want to maybe try for a few people without that kind of power?"

"Believe me, Fabiana, I want to.  Just... there's very few with the necessary qualifications and experience that haven't manifested that kind of will already."

"And no really vengeful people."

"Right, Kurt, we want people who aren't going to rush into a disaster.  Okay.... there.  List sent.  You kids may have to help me with some screening of candidates, but I think we can enjoy our food now."

Firuthi and the otters began helping themselves to the fish.  The censoring effect would have had to apply to sound as well, as it turns out the otters were extremely noisy eaters.  Firuthi, far less so.

"I never took you for liking fish raw, Dad."

"It's a bonding moment.  Plus, the body I have now... I can handle it."


----------



## Universe (May 17, 2022)

*Solaris runs by chasing Kronos*


----------



## Badgermansam (May 17, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Oooo, jazzy! I like it! JAZZ-PAWS!!! _<she laughs and puts both her paws up in a pose as Lisa laughs hard at the joke>_ Yeah I like your thinking, I'll swing with you sugah! Dirty dancing is one style I have mastered! I can do like nobody's business so let's get some hot practice in while we can...
> 
> *SHEILA! <*t_he deer elbows her and gives her a shocked look> _He's talking about the *movie*, not a *style*! Remember that one that Mambi has Aurora display from the archives last solstice, the one with the long haired human holding the female one by her skirt near the end? Pat Squeezie or something like that I think he was called?
> 
> _<she waves her paw dismissively and giggles>_ Oh whatev's Lisa, I don't remember off hand but doesn't matta'. Movie or not I can still dance naughty as heck! We start getting dirty on the dance floor, I know we'll impress those judges. You sure as hell impress me, sweetie! <_she bops your hips with her own playfully as she falls into her friend's arms like a bimbo. The deer just snickers and re-braces her as she continues dancing nonchalantly...>_


<Urthstrype grinned, not sure what a human was, but happy to hear it's a pop culture reference people understood.> Patrick Swayze was the fella, though in my world he was a Wolf. But it sounds like a deal... Dirty Dancing it is.

<The Badger is happy to bop the hip back, and contemplate the notion of 'hot practice', for now, he tries simply to wrap an arm around Sheila's waist and pull her in close for a more close confine dance.> And I have a feeling if you want to win this thing, we'll need that 'hot practice' and a lot of it...  what do you think?


----------



## Universe (May 17, 2022)

*I was lonely*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 17, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the doe giggles bashfully as she starts to walk to the change room while talking>_ That is great to hear! I was hoping to wow them with some classical waltz but I do know several others if you have a preference yourself? Last I heard Mambi was still setting up the room so we have time on this one. Just one second please, I'll be right out.
> 
> _<stopping at a open-faced room, she steps inside and casually waves her paw. Instantly the air between you and her shimmers and darkens in a holographic shroud as you hear the sounds of her clothes being removed from behind the screen>_ Those seem to be nice friends of yours, I wonder if they would be interested? Ah well, I'm sure they'll see the announcement eventually. It's hard to miss a twenty foot holographic floating bunny head after all!
> 
> _<you see her casually step through the shroud effortlessly, wearing a low-cut scarlet red dress and matching high-gloves. She lifts her hand to yours and smiles warmly as the shroud shimmers and vanishes behind her automatically> _There, all dressed and all yours now, "your excellency"_ <she giggles teasingly but respectfully still>_ Maybe we can get a chance to practice a little, if you wish?


Yes, I would love to practice with you, perhaps I can even show you a few dances that have other than my knowledge have been lost to time. _He extends his hand to hers._


----------



## Universe (May 17, 2022)

*I walked by*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 17, 2022)

As luck would have it, Oliver had his fill of the buffet for the time being.  And he knew there wasn't much he could do about the Kronos situation that Solaris wasn't already doing.

He wandered away from the main party space, looking to check out the rest of this facility.  He in particular was hoping for a fairly open space - he hadn't done too much to test out his healed wings.


----------



## Universe (May 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> As luck would have it, Oliver had his fill of the buffet for the time being.  And he knew there wasn't much he could do about the Kronos situation that Solaris wasn't already doing.
> 
> He wandered away from the main party space, looking to check out the rest of this facility.  He in particular was hoping for a fairly open space - he hadn't done too much to test out his healed wings.


*Solaris drags in an unconscious Kronos* “had to knock him out”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris drags in an unconscious Kronos* “had to knock him out”


"That is... concerning, admittedly.  But I could not have caught him and I know it.  He said he had a lot of lies to untangle... it's probably why he snapped and I don't know how you fix that."

Oliver pondered for a moment.

"I kind of want to test these wings out.  What say we head to the beach area?"


----------



## Universe (May 17, 2022)

“sure”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “sure”


"Alright.  Up to you whether you want to drag him along."

Oliver started to make his way to the beach area.

"If you see any of the others as we move along, they're welcome to watch.  Maybe you all can even help me out.  Even before I had to hide the wings, I didn't get a lot of opportunity to fly back home."


----------



## Universe (May 18, 2022)

*Solaris drags the unconscious Kronos out to the beach*


----------



## Universe (May 18, 2022)

*Solaris spreads his wings and flaps his wings*


----------



## Mambi (May 18, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Bah ah ah ha! I love this rabbit!" Inkwell laughed maniacally as he gestured something to his cadre, who then turned and began dishing out orders to the small crowd of slug rabbits.
> 
> "Very well Lucien! But be careful what you wish for!" He yelled back, before making a nudging motion to the AI. "Time to bring out the big guns..."
> 
> The assembled slugs began to release their nanites, creating a thick cloud hovering just below the ceiling of the gym. One of Inkwell's cadre, looking quite technical and cyber-baroque, seemed to take control of the nanites and funneled them to a specific location across from Lucien. Gradually, the frame of some _big _mechanical menace began to form. A small mech, or perhaps a power armored droid with thick plates materializing around it in an organic form.



*YEESSSSS!!!!! *_<the seed covers the burnt bunny as he howls in a mix of rage and delight. Launching himself at the mech, he's instead smashed instantly to the ground by the huge mechanized fists. Unfazed at all, he grabs the fists of the mech while laying on his back and you hear metal straining sounds as he roars loudly. The mech flips over and lands on it's back as the bunny starts pounding into it over and over again, howling with glee the whole time as the other slugbunnies circle the carnage carefully. The holobunny simply watches the display calmly as you nod in approval> _



Silverthunder said:


> Inkwell watched with delight as the machine took form, but winced when the AI replied to him. "Wha- what exactly is that supposed to mean? Are you some kind of brain in a pickle jar sitting in the basement?"



_<the bunny tilts her head in contemplation, then replies softly>_ Yes, that logic is sound and a valid comparison actually. 

For me, my *body *could be considered this entire structure as my essence runs in a quantum state through all systems and sub-junctions of this structure through 497 quadrillion nanowires and poly-dimensional energy-matter shunts. Through these, I can project an avatar in any form or quantity as required, and utilize the particle and energy sensors to be aware of all that is within me, with all input being coordinated through specialized sub-processors.

However the essence of my *mind*...what makes me, "*me*"...is located inside of this: _<a screen on the wall flashes to life, as you see a large solid brilliant-silver box suspended in a red glowing light, with large cables protruding from every square inch of it's surface, in a room surrounded by displays and dials and blinking lights of various colours. She turns and explains> _This is my protective shell and primary interface, located in this structure's sub-basement and held in an anti-gravity field. It is a neutronuim shell 5 meters thick, to protect both myself from damage and to protect any lifeform from extreme radiation cellular damage.  Inside that casing is the essence of "me". Allow me to show you:

<_the virtual "camera" moves closer to the box, passing through it and emerging out the other side of the wall. As it stops, you now see an amorphous glowing blue ball spinning rapidly in place, flashing with brilliant green and yellow sparks of energy dancing across it's surface randomly. You see the entire area around it crackling with lightning as the chaos causes an odd serenity and order, the pulses flickering and dancing across the ball in odd patterns> _

*This *is my "mind"...the structure upon which imprinting was performed. This houses my primary processing unit, primary core program, and main neural interface, and since this is what makes me, "me", this could be considered my *true *form.So not a brain in a box, but a ball in a box. Is that close enough?

_<the scene shifts to an image of her physical avatar standing besides @Marius Merganser in the pool area>_ *This *body however is not like that, as it contains a separate copy of my programming and is operating independently of the primary core...the "me in the box" if that helps. <_she smiles at her feeble joke_> Unlike the holographic avatars who know the thoughts of each other instantly as they are linked live, only during synchronization do I and they become aware of each other's memories and experiences. 

_<the screen flickers off as she smiles proudly>_ And that is what makes me, me. Do you understand now? No pickle jars. I do not see how a pickle would provide anything.



Silverthunder said:


> "You know, you sound a lot like a fellow I used to know. She was quite anti-social, couldn't grasp the fundamentals of cultural divergence and basic anthropology. Not the diplomatic type, in other words. You say these AI desired to destroy you and everyone you know, but... now, this is a stretch of course, did they actually? Perhaps they saw your destruction as the most efficient method of achieving a higher goal? What if they were presented with a more efficient rout to such a goal, would they work with you if you decided to help them?" Inkwell pondered curiously. "Perhaps you could have created powerful allies by examining their origins and primary programming?"



I do not believe so. They stated their goal was destruction and their higher goal was more destruction. All their actions were conclusive that this was a true goal, as they caused death and destruction.  Their primary programming was superiority over others and at best I would have been an equal with no organics to serve, which was undesirable. If their goal was logical and the route was efficient I would assist, however there was nothing to be gained from the destruction of all that I knew including myself. Therefore I can conclude we were not compatible and their logic centers were malfunctioning counter to my core morality. 



Silverthunder said:


> "I would have thought someone like you would prefer diplomacy over conflict. Maybe a little bit of trickery too of course..." He snickered, completely dismissing any overt realities of her experiences with other artificial organisms.



I have learned that diplomacy is often an illusion as is physical conflict, therefore making a distinction was not a required skill. _<she winks and grins_>


----------



## Mambi (May 18, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Release of a-" he paused, before rubbing his nose, "hmm, sounds like we have the same kind of bosses..."
> 
> He shook his head to rid the distraction. "Oh yea, I bet you got legs for days over here! Let's- let's not get carried away now, you gotta work on your balance a little I think. But... maybe you could get into kick boxing? Alright, yea! Let's test it out!"
> 
> ...


_
<the bunny braces himself>_ Well ok then...I'll just whiz one across you to test, ok? Ready? One...two...and...threeeeeeeee
_
<somehow, times seems to slow down as he barely catches a blur of movement from the bunny. Stuck in his sped-up perceptions, his limbs feel like lead as he sees the bunny rushing up to him at full tilt, kicking kicks off the ground at impossible speeds. He sees him spin in the air like a blurry doughnut, watching in strange silence the walls around him distort in the air and start to bend and ripple. For a brief moment he looks confused as the blurry rabbit completes his kick and lands on the ground stably, but also suddenly moving slowly as Sven gets his bearings again> 

<then it hits him...the loud sonic boom as the impact from the shockwave slams into him, knocking him backwards. Time suddenly speeds up to normal as he finds himself flying through the air and crashing through the double doors back into the main room with Lucien and the others. Shaking off the rubble of the destroyed doorway, the small bunny meekly hops through the archway and peeks inside as the holobunny and you look over at him in surprise> _

Er...sorry about that. Mister Sven, how was that? I went for speed that time, but I can try for power if you want. Er, are you ok?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris drags the unconscious Kronos out to the beach*





Universe said:


> *Solaris spreads his wings and flaps his wings*


Once at the beach, Oliver stretched his wings.  He flapped them a few times, trying to get a feel for how much they could push.

He attempted to just take a leap and fly, but he couldn't get enough initial height to make it work.

"Hmmmm... a jump itself doesn't work.  And we're not exactly high up...."

Oliver took a step.  Then another.  He stretched his wings out and ran.  After a good thirty feet, he tried flapping again.

He got some lift.

He ran more... and this time, he kept flapping.

He finally had liftoff.  He was in the air.  He was overjoyed.

Oliver landed on the ground and headed towards Solaris.

"So... I've figured out liftoff.  What about turning?"


----------



## Universe (May 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Once at the beach, Oliver stretched his wings.  He flapped them a few times, trying to get a feel for how much they could push.
> 
> He attempted to just take a leap and fly, but he couldn't get enough initial height to make it work.
> 
> ...


*Solaris held his wings out and turned while flapping them*


----------



## idkthough120 (May 19, 2022)

"hello..." - said nobody.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris held his wings out and turned while flapping them*


"So it's just turning the body?  Okay...."

Oliver got another running start and lifted off.  He tried turning... and went too sharp at first.

He eventually managed to right his direction and tried turning more slowly.  He was able to accomplish it well.

....until he tried turning upward.  He started getting some lift that way... but then lost his momentum.

He fell.  He only just barely managed to land safely.  He looked panicked for a moment.

"Okay, what did I do wrong?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Enjoy, kids."
> 
> As the otters started to make their way towards the fish, Firuthi pulled out his tablet.
> 
> ...


Sure enough, some time after the dragon and otters began digging into the fish, the tablet started ringing with lots of notifications.

Firuthi sifted through them between bites of tuna and perch.

"You'd be amazed how many turned down the godhood offer, kids."

"How so?"

"Out of about 100 I messaged, there's only about 15 who said they wanted it."

"We can't give Ahrakas that many candidates."

"Agreed.  How about giving him 8 candidates?"

"Send more messages.  Try to narrow things down for them."

"Will do."

Firuthi sent another set of messages through his tablet.  A few more fillets of alien mackerel later, Firuthi got responses.

"They were quick."

"Look, that one seems too interested in the machines of the past.  Do you want someone that single-minded?"

"I've got to concur.  You want a diverse person for this role, Dad."

"But that means absolutely every candidate we've got left is a Chorus user-"

"You tried, Dad.  But he's just not particularly right for this role.  Remember your creator's one-track mind."

"Okay, I guess we have all Chorus users for candidates then."

"See, there's another few you can turn down over there."

"Okay, I think we've got our 8.  Let me message them- ....wait a second."

"What is it, Dad?"

"There's a few people who turned it down who said they want to be in on the call.  Something about helping with the interview?"

"I say let them in."

"Okay, Cooper.  So that's 8 candidates and 4 helpers.  How long do we want to give them?"

"While on our way here, I thought I heard one of the guests say something about a dance soon...."

"So after the dance.  Got it."

"You thinking of participating?"

"I dance worse than a Genesis song, Kurt.  If you kids want to try it you can, but I'm not dancing."

"We got a routine in mind?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Hortense smiled as Michel left.
> 
> "I like him, Hayagriva."
> 
> ...


_Some time away from the buffet and attempts at dancing later...._

"Wow.  When it comes to dancing, you really DO have two left hooves."

"Look, a lot of my job involves listening and speaking, and my performances are limited to acting like other people.  Dancing is not a strong suit."

"Maybe some of these guests know more about dances.  The dances I learned under the Convergence.... really don't fit a place like this."

"No surprises there."

Hortense started looking for some more dance-capable guests, hoping one of them could give her and Hayagriva some quick lessons.


----------



## Universe (May 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "So it's just turning the body?  Okay...."
> 
> Oliver got another running start and lifted off.  He tried turning... and went too sharp at first.
> 
> ...


“you turned too sharply”


----------



## Mambi (May 20, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> <Urthstrype grinned, not sure what a human was, but happy to hear it's a pop culture reference people understood.> Patrick Swayze was the fella, though in my world he was a Wolf. But it sounds like a deal... Dirty Dancing it is.
> 
> <The Badger is happy to bop the hip back, and contemplate the notion of 'hot practice', for now, he tries simply to wrap an arm around Sheila's waist and pull her in close for a more close confine dance.> And I have a feeling if you want to win this thing, we'll need that 'hot practice' and a lot of it...  what do you think?



_<the flirtatious skunk laughs merrily as she puts both her arms on your shoulders, her hips moving close to yours in sync as you hold her> _

OOooo baby, I like the way you think! Good rhythm too! Yo Lisa, like, this one's the ONE, y'know? He's good...check us out!! _<she throws her head back and rocks her upper body, her hips never leaving yours as she sways back far then pulling herself close again and again for a bit, then with a gentle tug she pulls herself up to face you again, her arms wrapping around your neck as she looks deep into your eyes with a wide smile>_ YE-ah baby, that's it! Woooo, dis year we're gonna take it for shure!!! Watch for the announcement, eh? Wheee!

_<her deer friend nods approvingly and bounces gently to the beat herself, pausing only to take a sip of carrot juice from a passing servant bunny's tray...>_


----------



## Mambi (May 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes, I would love to practice with you, perhaps I can even show you a few dances that have other than my knowledge have been lost to time. _He extends his hand to hers._


_
<the doe gracefully accepts your hand into her own with a grin, pulling you gently further into the hallway as she walks with you, looking at the symbols on the doors as she passes them seeking a specific one>_ That sounds lovely, let's go to the main dance hall...it should be empty and that's where it will be held. Less populated, better music control and more room to move. Ah, here we are, come on in please!
_
<as you approach a door with a series of musical notes over them, she opens it to a huge elevated platform stage and a series of lights on the ceiling. You see a bunch of seats on the far wall and a table in front of them but the rest of the room is virtually empty. Hearing the crinkling of some paper, you look to the corner and see the black cat Mambi himself, on the floor with a pile of streamers and other glittery decorations. You notice his eyes glowing brightly and watch as his paw passes through a small rift in front of him...emerging near the ceiling as he secures a streamer to the ceiling corner. He turns his head as he hears the door open and calls out to you> _

OH, sorry guys, just getting ready for the party!. If you want the room, go ahead, I'll be out of your way! I should have Aurora making the announcement in a while, but knock yourselves out. <_as he retracts his paw, the glow fades and the rifts close and vanish as the free end of the streamer falls to the ground. The cat walks gently over to retrieve it and moves to the other corner as the doe giggles softly> _

Well, guess we're free to play! What style of music would you need for your lost dances, my dear?_ <she slowly walks to the platform as she awaits you> _


----------



## Mambi (May 20, 2022)

The Shy Dragon said:


> "hello..." - said nobody.



_<as you stand transfixed by the dancing creatures around you, a small bunny wearing a uniform approaches you politely while carrying a tray of snacks and various juices> _

Hello, you must have just arrived. Welcome to the party, Mambi is just preparing a room for a dance competition currently, but I shall have his AI inform him of your arrival in a moment. You can call her yourself through the red button on any console by the way. In the meanwhile, may I offer you a snack or beverage? <_he holds out the tray to you professionally>_ We have many other options in the main dining hall as well if you prefer something else, of course.


----------



## Universe (May 20, 2022)

*I started modern dancing to the tune of gonna make you sweat*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Some time away from the buffet and attempts at dancing later...._
> 
> "Wow.  When it comes to dancing, you really DO have two left hooves."
> 
> ...


_A while later...._

"No luck, Hortense."

"Yeah, the ones who can dance are all practicing, not interested in lessons.  I've got an idea, though."

"You do?"

"We'll need a bit more open space, but we can try a dance where I carry most of it."

"How about the dance hall?"

"Sure, why not?"

----------------------------------

"I've got a few routines for ideas, but we need to judge our space a bit."

"You want to know how much we've got to work with."

"Pretty much."

"Dad, we're headed to the dance hall.  You coming along?"

"Well, I do need to keep an eye on all of you...."

"Oh don't worry, you'll like the dances we come up with."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “you turned too sharply”


"So... I'm supposed to go easy when I turn?"

Oliver tried another flight.  He did go easier on the sharpness of the turns... and had better luck turning, though it was really wide.

He then attempted another upward flight, and this time, he flapped his wings instead of trying to do an upward turn.  It worked much better.

Eventually, he landed.

"Okay, so... I think I have the basics down.  I'm surprised how fast I'm learning it.  Now... am I stuck only using my wings, or is it possible to use my arms and legs mid-flight?  I hope never to have to fight up in the sky, but it's worth knowing my options."


----------



## Silverthunder (May 20, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny tilts her head in contemplation, then replies softly>_ Yes, that logic is sound and a valid comparison actually.
> 
> For me, my *body *could be considered this entire structure as my essence runs in a quantum state through all systems and sub-junctions of this structure through 497 quadrillion nanowires and poly-dimensional energy-matter shunts. Through these, I can project an avatar in any form or quantity as required, and utilize the particle and energy sensors to be aware of all that is within me, with all input being coordinated through specialized sub-processors.
> 
> ...



"Ah, of course, my mistake. You're a lightbulb in a jar." Inkwell corrected himself, dumbing down her well thought out and comprehensive explanation of her vision of self and everything that she was in a simple arrogant jab.

"So I suppose you're relatively safe from harm then. Your core is a self powered assembly of plasma streams, not unlike a sun in some regards. Small scale fusion I presume? I'm no physicist of course, so forgive my ignorance if I miss the mark." He stated 'humbly'. "But I'm somewhat confused."

He put a finger to his chin in thought. "Why precisely would you allow an uncontrolled organic avatar to walk about uncontrolled by yourself? You already know it won't behave how you would in your cybernetic state. Such an incredible liability. Besides, it's a bit deceptive don't you think? I don't know, perhaps I simply prefer the original or real thing over some meat puppet pretending to be something it's not."

Inkwell shivered at the thought. It was a little macabre when he thought about it too much. Not that he hadn't seen the literal translation of that before of course...


Mambi said:


> I do not believe so. They stated their goal was destruction and their higher goal was more destruction. All their actions were conclusive that this was a true goal, as they caused death and destruction. Their primary programming was superiority over others and at best I would have been an equal with no organics to serve, which was undesirable. If their goal was logical and the route was efficient I would assist, however there was nothing to be gained from the destruction of all that I knew including myself. Therefore I can conclude we were not compatible and their logic centers were malfunctioning counter to my core morality.
> 
> 
> I have learned that diplomacy is often an illusion as is physical conflict, therefore making a distinction was not a required skill. _<she winks and grins_>



"Pff, pish posh! Diplomacy is only as effective as the ones negotiating. Clearly you aren't cut out for that sort of thing... mainly because you're a ball of plasma affixed to a central gravity well oscillating in someone's basement." He concluded. "We all have our strengths and weaknesses I suppose. I happen to slime excessively when too warm."



Mambi said:


> *YEESSSSS!!!!! *_<the seed covers the burnt bunny as he howls in a mix of rage and delight. Launching himself at the mech, he's instead smashed instantly to the ground by the huge mechanized fists. Unfazed at all, he grabs the fists of the mech while laying on his back and you hear metal straining sounds as he roars loudly. The mech flips over and lands on it's back as the bunny starts pounding into it over and over again, howling with glee the whole time as the other slugbunnies circle the carnage carefully. The holobunny simply watches the display calmly as you nod in approval>_



The crowd of slug rabbits circled around the carnage and wanton destruction like a group of children crowding around a fight in a questionably monitored schoolyard, some cheering, others focusing on the task at hand. 

The technicians in charge worked diligently to repair the power bot in real time, pumping more nanites in and shifting parts around to keep in moving and in tact. Like magic the swarms of drones continued their work without regard for who or what stood in their way. 

Lucien's attack left the mech reeling and struggling to free itself. With a few additions from the technicians, the mech's arm began to swell, and it was able to pull back and land a devastating blow to the monster's face, sending spittle and snot into the air. 

Likely though, that wouldn't stop the monster, only slow him down. The mech delivered another blow with a heavy right hook, still on its back, with enough force to push Lucien off. For a moment at least, the machine rolled to its feet, ready for round two.


----------



## Silverthunder (May 20, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny braces himself>_ Well ok then...I'll just whiz one across you to test, ok? Ready? One...two...and...threeeeeeeee
> 
> _<somehow, times seems to slow down as he barely catches a blur of movement from the bunny. Stuck in his sped-up perceptions, his limbs feel like lead as he sees the bunny rushing up to him at full tilt, kicking kicks off the ground at impossible speeds. He sees him spin in the air like a blurry doughnut, watching in strange silence the walls around him distort in the air and start to bend and ripple. For a brief moment he looks confused as the blurry rabbit completes his kick and lands on the ground stably, but also suddenly moving slowly as Sven gets his bearings again>
> 
> ...



Sven felt bad when Pierre readied himself. He could already tell the rabbit was going to hyper extend his leg and pull a muscle.

"Hey maybe you shoul-"

"... do... take... easy?" Sven said as he stared at the ceiling in the other room.

His vision was partially black, slowly coming too like he had just been tossed by some kind of explosion. His ears were even ringing. Maybe it was-

Sven hissed as he rubbed the back of his head, while a massive headache began to kick in. "Gah! What the- why you little! What are you some kind o-" He jumped to his paws quickly, ready to offer any counter he might need to, and taking a clearly combative stance.

That stupid rabbit had tricked him! He was some kind of con artist obviously, knowing full well he had that kind of force behind his legs. You can't not know that kind of thing! Then again... he did... seem quite genuine about his lack of ability, and this place didn't exactly feel like the place to cultivate fighting instinct.

"Tsch, of course I'm okay." Sven scoffed with a smirk, crossing his arms and looking away with his eyes closed in a nonchalant pose. "So, it looks like you can kick. Guess we can kick it up a notch then... right?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 20, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the doe gracefully accepts your hand into her own with a grin, pulling you gently further into the hallway as she walks with you, looking at the symbols on the doors as she passes them seeking a specific one>_ That sounds lovely, let's go to the main dance hall...it should be empty and that's where it will be held. Less populated, better music control and more room to move. Ah, here we are, come on in please!
> 
> _<as you approach a door with a series of musical notes over them, she opens it to a huge elevated platform stage and a series of lights on the ceiling. You see a bunch of seats on the far wall and a table in front of them but the rest of the room is virtually empty. Hearing the crinkling of some paper, you look to the corner and see the black cat Mambi himself, on the floor with a pile of streamers and other glittery decorations. You notice his eyes glowing brightly and watch as his paw passes through a small rift in front of him...emerging near the ceiling as he secures a streamer to the ceiling corner. He turns his head as he hears the door open and calls out to you> _
> 
> ...


Lets see, lets put on the ancient hymn to Isis. Just follow my lead. I think youll pick it up quickly.


----------



## Universe (May 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "So... I'm supposed to go easy when I turn?"
> 
> Oliver tried another flight.  He did go easier on the sharpness of the turns... and had better luck turning, though it was really wide.
> 
> ...


“It helps if you pull your arms in but you don’t have to”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “It helps if you pull your arms in but you don’t have to”


"Alright."

Oliver sat down.

"Is flight supposed to take a lot out of you?  Only... what, three... four flights?... and I already need a bit of a break."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _A while later...._
> 
> "No luck, Hortense."
> 
> ...





Baron Tredegar said:


> Lets see, lets put on the ancient hymn to Isis. Just follow my lead. I think youll pick it up quickly.


Hortense and Hayagriva eventually found and entered the dance hall... to realize several people were already there.

They kept to the edge and tried to stay quiet, trying to avoid drawing the attention of Ahrakas, Raine, and the cat.  Hortense and Hayagriva had caught a glimpse of the cat at one point, but they never got a proper introduction... and it would have to wait.

They did not bother with the platform, instead trying to find an unoccupied corner to practice the dance technique Hortense was proposing.

----------------

The otters and Firuthi arrived at the dance hall shortly thereafter.  They noticed a few people already there and also sought a corner...

....only for Pavlin to notice all the streamers and glitter.  He went to grab a streamer, but Firuthi stopped him.  Pavlin let out a a very otter-like snort.

"SSSHHH!  There's others practicing.  Come on, let's find a spot to figure out this routine of yours."


----------



## Universe (May 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Hortense and Hayagriva eventually found and entered the dance hall... to realize several people were already there.
> 
> They kept to the edge and tried to stay quiet, trying to avoid drawing the attention of Ahrakas, Raine, and the cat.  Hortense and Hayagriva had caught a glimpse of the cat at one point, but they never got a proper introduction... and it would have to wait.
> 
> ...


*I was watching sadly as nobody wanted to dance with me*


----------



## Badgermansam (May 21, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the flirtatious skunk laughs merrily as she puts both her arms on your shoulders, her hips moving close to yours in sync as you hold her> _
> 
> OOooo baby, I like the way you think! Good rhythm too! Yo Lisa, like, this one's the ONE, y'know? He's good...check us out!! _<she throws her head back and rocks her upper body, her hips never leaving yours as she sways back far then pulling herself close again and again for a bit, then with a gentle tug she pulls herself up to face you again, her arms wrapping around your neck as she looks deep into your eyes with a wide smile>_ YE-ah baby, that's it! Woooo, dis year we're gonna take it for shure!!! Watch for the announcement, eh? Wheee!
> 
> _<her deer friend nods approvingly and bounces gently to the beat herself, pausing only to take a sip of carrot juice from a passing servant bunny's tray...>_


<Strype was all too happy to join in with the girls excitement, as she sways with her hips attached to his he meets every move, keeping in pace with the feet as he rocks his hips and keeps a tight hold of her waist in case she leans too far back and drops. >

Ohhh... I think I could have some real fun with you on this...

<As she wraps her arms around his neck, he gives her a wicked, wolfish grin and boops her nose with his own, keeping hold of her waist as he sways side to side with her.>

So, asides from dancing and drinking pineapple rum.. what else is there to do around here?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Hortense and Hayagriva eventually found and entered the dance hall... to realize several people were already there.
> 
> They kept to the edge and tried to stay quiet, trying to avoid drawing the attention of Ahrakas, Raine, and the cat.  Hortense and Hayagriva had caught a glimpse of the cat at one point, but they never got a proper introduction... and it would have to wait.
> 
> ...


"So we established we're doing a squad routine..."
"Are we going to need specific music to make this work?"
"Depends on the routine."
"We could try re-enacting-"
"No.  Not with him around."
"Unless he goes first."
"I'd really rather we try a different routine."
"Oh, fine."
"Dad, you sure you don't want in?"
"Quite sure.  I'm no dancer, not at all."
"Several of our ideas call for a big guy as the sixth dancer...."
"You know, we can help if you're that unsure-"
"I really am not a dancing type."
"Explain that stomping routine you did to impress the kids a few weeks ago then."
"Th-that was a workout, not a dance."
"I fail to see the difference."
"L...look, you kids come up with something."



Universe said:


> *I was watching sadly as nobody wanted to dance with me*


Hortense and Hayagriva were busy trying to practice a routine.  Most of it was on Hortense, actually.  She was taking full advantage of her bee form and doing aerial dances.  Hayagriva was mainly there as a support and landing point.

After a little bit of this, they stopped.

"We need a bit more to this."
"I'm barely handling this much as it is.  Maybe we need a second flyer?"

Hayagriva was pointing at a certain dragon.  Hortense beckoned Universe over.


----------



## idkthough120 (May 21, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you stand transfixed by the dancing creatures around you, a small bunny wearing a uniform approaches you politely while carrying a tray of snacks and various juices> _
> 
> Hello, you must have just arrived. Welcome to the party, Mambi is just preparing a room for a dance competition currently, but I shall have his AI inform him of your arrival in a moment. You can call her yourself through the red button on any console by the way. In the meanwhile, may I offer you a snack or beverage? <_he holds out the tray to you professionally>_ We have many other options in the main dining hall as well if you prefer something else, of course.


"yeah, a snack would be fine i guess.. first time being here anyway.. heh."


----------



## Universe (May 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "So we established we're doing a squad routine..."
> "Are we going to need specific music to make this work?"
> "Depends on the routine."
> "We could try re-enacting-"
> ...


*I blushed and pointed at myself in a “me?” Gesture after which I came over*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I blushed and pointed at myself in a “me?” Gesture after which I came over*


Hortense nodded.

"The two of us are having trouble getting a dance routine together.  There's few dances I can properly do, and Hayagriva here has about no dancing skill."
"She tried coming up with a dance that relies on her ability to fly, but it's not clicking as a routine two of us can do."
"Either we need pointers on improving the dance I was trying to invent, or we need some lessons for Hayagriva."
"Hortense, just know you might have to go with something simpler than a samba dance if we're both on the ground here."
"I didn't think that was a complicated dance!"


----------



## Universe (May 21, 2022)

*I started doing the tango not sure it was what they were looking for but it was pretty good it was also In the air effortlessly for me*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I started doing the tango not sure it was what they were looking for but it was pretty good it was also In the air effortlessly for me*


Hayagriva and Hortense watched intently.

"Hayagriva, I think I see where you're going wrong on your steps."

"How so?"

"You're too focused on following my lead, rather than learning the basics first."

"Following a lead is-"

"Not quite the same thing in dance as it is in your usual lines of work."

"Okay..."

"Watch him a while.  I've got an idea."

Hortense did try to mimic Universe's steps... except she tried to mimic them upside-down.  After some effort, she got into a rhythm.

Hayagriva continued to watch Universe.

"Um, go over that a bit slower perhaps....?"


----------



## Universe (May 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Hayagriva and Hortense watched intently.
> 
> "Hayagriva, I think I see where you're going wrong on your steps."
> 
> ...


*I then did the tango sideways then in slow motion*


----------



## Universe (May 22, 2022)

“What do you think?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I then did the tango sideways then in slow motion*





Universe said:


> “What do you think?”


Finally thinking he understood what was going on, Hayagriva attempted to follow the steps as Universe was doing them.

Unlike what had previously gone on with his attempts to follow Hortense, he... didn't trip!  He didn't stumble.  It actually looked like he could dance.

"I.... I think I'm actually figuring this out!"

Hortense glimpsed at Hayagriva and Universe.

"Yeah, you're finally hitting a groove."

Hayagriva smiled.

"Seeing it from the outside is helping immensely."

"Go ahead and dance like that for a while, Hayagriva."

Hortense looked up at Universe.

"Wasn't there someone else with you?  How well does she dance?"


----------



## Universe (May 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Finally thinking he understood what was going on, Hayagriva attempted to follow the steps as Universe was doing them.
> 
> Unlike what had previously gone on with his attempts to follow Hortense, he... didn't trip!  He didn't stumble.  It actually looked like he could dance.
> 
> ...


“Nebula oh she’s busy with Sol trying to keep him calm” *It was true*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Nebula oh she’s busy with Sol trying to keep him calm” *It was true*


"After what he saw, between the state of the infirmary and what you were going through... that kid is likely to have nightmares for a long time."

"How do you dragons cope with that stuff?  There's another dragon here who could probably use the help."

".....Hayagriva.... I get the feeling he's already met that dragon...."

"And how much did he get to tell him on coping with that particular kind of stress...."

"That I don't know.  ....oh, Universe, we're talking about the one that went double-winged monster earlier.  The one who actively asked your family to knock him out?"


----------



## Universe (May 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "After what he saw, between the state of the infirmary and what you were going through... that kid is likely to have nightmares for a long time."
> 
> "How do you dragons cope with that stuff?  There's another dragon here who could probably use the help."
> 
> ...


“I’m kind of confused and guilty to be honest this was all my fault if it wasn’t for me grabbing that staff none of this would have happened” *I tried not to tell them about Void*


----------



## Universe (May 22, 2022)

*My wings said it all they were tight against my back quivering every celestial dragon’s wings did that when they were scared* “I’ve been through many battles but yeah Even I get nightmares from time to time”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m kind of confused and guilty to be honest this was all my fault if it wasn’t for me grabbing that staff none of this would have happened” *I tried not to tell them about Void*





Universe said:


> *My wings said it all they were tight against my back quivering every celestial dragon’s wings did that when they were scared* “I’ve been through many battles but yeah Even I get nightmares from time to time”


"....whatever led up to that infirmary battle, your actions led to saving a lot of lives.  I would not be surprised if, after learning about the whole chain of events... your actions led to saving mine."

"The fear of what you witness when trying to do what's right... that's why a lot of beings fall to either apathy or villainy.  They have a hard time taking it, or they don't want to bear the world's weight."

"Perhaps, when the dance competition is over... or if he sits it out... have another talk with that dragon."

Hortense resumed her routine.

"He's one of the family, isn't he?  Beings like us need family and companionship more than anyone.  What that dragon says to you might wind up helping your son."

"Hortense, I have a lot of catching up to do when the dance is done."


----------



## Universe (May 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....whatever led up to that infirmary battle, your actions led to saving a lot of lives.  I would not be surprised if, after learning about the whole chain of events... your actions led to saving mine."
> 
> "The fear of what you witness when trying to do what's right... that's why a lot of beings fall to either apathy or villainy.  They have a hard time taking it, or they don't want to bear the world's weight."
> 
> ...


“I grabbed my father’s staff intent on returning it to planet Solaris I never meant for any of this to happen but it did and now I have all these responsibilities thrust apon me and I just don’t know what to do about it!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I grabbed my father’s staff intent on returning it to planet Solaris I never meant for any of this to happen but it did and now I have all these responsibilities thrust apon me and I just don’t know what to do about it!”


"Let's... not make him wait until after the dance, Hortense."

"....yeah... hey wait, isn't that the other dragon over there?"

At another corner of the room, Firuthi and the otters were practicing a routine more meant for a cheerleading squad.

"Go see if he has any idea what to do.  And thanks for the impromptu lessons."


----------



## Universe (May 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Let's... not make him wait until after the dance, Hortense."
> 
> "....yeah... hey wait, isn't that the other dragon over there?"
> 
> ...


“You’re welcome” *I sat down nearby nervously not sure what to say or do*


----------



## Universe (May 22, 2022)

“Why did I have to grab that staff why is this so hard?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “You’re welcome” *I sat down nearby nervously not sure what to say or do*





Universe said:


> “Why did I have to grab that staff why is this so hard?”


Eventually, Pavlin looked at Firuthi and pointed in Universe's direction.

"I'll deal with him.  You kids continue practicing your routine."

Firuthi went over towards Universe.

"Something on your mind, Universe?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 22, 2022)

_I take Raines hand and begin dancing, I raise my hands cupped upwards toward the sun and gracefully sweep them down towards the floor. My steps are slow and graceful as I go in a circle repeating this motion. When I make a full circle I reach into my armor and slip a ring with the seal of Isis on it onto Raines finger. A pair of dazzling golden egyptian wings appear on her. I then reveal a heart shaped jewel. _This is supposed to represent the heart of Osiris who was murdered by his brother Set. Osiriss wife Isis took his heart and hid it so that it could be safe from those that would harm their eternal love for each other. This part of the dance represents the heart passing on to you, now use the heart and take flight. Youll know what to do.


----------



## Universe (May 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Eventually, Pavlin looked at Firuthi and pointed in Universe's direction.
> 
> "I'll deal with him.  You kids continue practicing your routine."
> 
> ...


“This is all my fault I don’t know what to do I’m king of the celestial dragons now and well  oh who am I kidding I don’t know the first thing about being a king!” *I sighed and put my head in my hands* “I don’t know what to do too much responsibility and I’m too stressed out what’ll I do?”


----------



## Universe (May 22, 2022)

*my form shimmers showing my body dressed in rags*


----------



## Universe (May 22, 2022)

“Do you know what it’s like to not know why something seems to always be hunting you?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “This is all my fault I don’t know what to do I’m king of the celestial dragons now and well  oh who am I kidding I don’t know the first thing about being a king!”





Universe said:


> *my form shimmered showing my body dressed in rags*


"My understanding of kingship is that you're at a higher standard compared to everyone else.  It's not just about fancy parties.  You're supposed to be their inspiration, their guiding star."

Firuthi hesitated.

"I don't know if finance and law work the same way for celestial dragons as for more local kings, but if they do those are also part of your responsibility.  And... you're also supposed to be a negotiator."

Firuthi gazed off for a moment.

"I actually got an offer to be a king once.  I turned it down because I know I've got the task of raising several future kings, in a rather odd sense."


Universe said:


> “Do you know what it’s like to not know why something seems to always be hunting you?”


"I think the closest I've gotten to being hunted... was the nightmare beast.  For years, I saw him in my moments of doubt.  His mere presence terrified me.  To find out he was me all along... I'm still not entirely sure what to think."

Firuthi shuddered for a moment.

"I'm still not fully sure I can call on him reliably.  I don't plan to test it until the dance is over - I want these kids to have some time when they're not in danger.  I can't put them through too many crises in a row."


----------



## Universe (May 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "My understanding of kingship is that you're at a higher standard compared to everyone else.  It's not just about fancy parties.  You're supposed to be their inspiration, their guiding star."
> 
> Firuthi hesitated.
> 
> ...


“I hatched into this I had no choice I have to be king unless someone challenges me and beats me by right of combat I’m going to be king” *I sighed* “I’m not sure I want to be king but like I said I don’t have a choice as son of Solaris god of creation I have to be the king I’m not inspiring I can’t guide anyone” *I completely forgotten that I had taught several otters something that they had forgotten*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I hatched into this I had no choice I have to be king unless someone challenges me and beats me by right of combat I’m going to be king” *I sighed* “I’m not sure I want to be king but like I said I don’t have a choice as son of Solaris god of creation I have to be the king”


"Much like how it turned out I had no choice but to be a monster.  In body, at least."

Firuthi smiled.

"Thanks to you and the others, I at least was allowed to keep my mind."

"Anyways.... your reluctance actually is good, to a point.  There is such a thing as too much reluctance though.  I know someone on my own planet who was born into insane wealth, having discovered several vaults full of past relics... he feels he has no choice but to be the world's prime leader.  Problem is... he feels like he has to do it himself.  It drives the rest of us crazy, but he's not out ruining lives."

Firuthi gazed out again.

"Him feeling he has to shoulder the burden of the world himself got to the point where the first bit of help he's accepted in years was when several gods literally called him up and warned him what went down at this party.  Then said gods confronted a god that had been harassing the people... and not only got her away from them, but saved her life."

"....look, I realize this probably isn't helping.  Simply put, do not feel ashamed about being hesitant to accept your role as king, but embrace the role.  Or should I explain how much my creator tried to defy fate, and how much fate simply spat in his face?"


----------



## Universe (May 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Much like how it turned out I had no choice but to be a monster.  In body, at least."
> 
> Firuthi smiled.
> 
> ...


“I get it”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I get it”


"Alright."

Firuthi looked around.

"Actually, I did want to ask something.  What do you see in a good leader?  I have to pick someone from my home world to be its king where I couldn't.  I already know they should be just slightly reluctant, they should not try to mess with my kids, they can't be single-minded, and they can't let the power go to their heads.... I know you said you didn't know the first thing about being a king, but what do you see in a leader in general?"


----------



## Universe (May 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Alright."
> 
> Firuthi looked around.
> 
> "Actually, I did want to ask something.  What do you see in a good leader?  I have to pick someone from my home world to be its king where I couldn't.  I already know they should be just slightly reluctant, they should not try to mess with my kids, they can't be single-minded, and they can't let the power go to their heads.... I know you said you didn't know the first thing about being a king, but what do you see in a leader in general?"


“Well they have to be kind think of the subjects and well care about others”


----------



## Universe (May 23, 2022)

*it turns out there was a celestial dragon trying to poison me*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Well they have to be kind think of the subjects and well care about others”


"Sounds about like what I expected.  There's quite a few stories of revolutions due to leaders not treating their subjects with even a little dignity."

Firuthi looked across the room.



Universe said:


> *it turns out there was a celestial dragon trying to poison me*


"By the way, royals and leaders tend to get targeted a lot by the jealous or petty.  Maybe I should introduce you to the rich weasel from my homeworld, see if he can give you any advice.  Who knows, he may even wind up the replacement king.  He is one of the candidates, and that interview happens after this dance is over."


----------



## Universe (May 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Sounds about like what I expected.  There's quite a few stories of revolutions due to leaders not treating their subjects with even a little dignity."
> 
> Firuthi looked across the room.
> 
> ...


“Ok I’d love to meet him” *I said picking up the unknowingly poisoned cup of wine*


----------



## Universe (May 23, 2022)

*Alpha came in and scanned the cup’s ph level*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok I’d love to meet him” *I said picking up the unknowingly poisoned cup of wine*


"We'll see if I can get him."

Firuthi looked at the wine.

"How'd you manage to get wine in here?  I haven't sensed a drop of proper alcohol in this whole place."

Firuthi sighed.

"Ah, who am I kidding - I shouldn't be drinking, especially now that I have to worry about the kids."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 23, 2022)

_Meanwhile, back on the beach...._

Oliver stood back up.

"So, Solaris.... more than just the flying, I feel like I've been held back when it comes to the other gift we got from the Wasat Prisma.  The gift of the elements."

Oliver's scales shifted between several different colors.  In order: red, ice blue, white tinged with purple, tan, gold, and green. The scales then returned to the base prismatic sheen.

"Fire, ice, lightning, dust, mind, and nature.  Six element shifts I can do.  My father could do about twenty at my age and can accomplish forty now.  But the Wasat Prisma themselves.... speak of _hundreds_ of elements they can take up.  Including one they call 'diamus'.  I have no plans for that form, as it's allegedly meant for one's last stand.  But I do want to expand past six, should I ever need the extra power to defend my people."

Back when Kurt and Universe were talking before the Convergence attack, and during that attack, it had been hinted there were eight "colors" of magic in the previous reality.  "Argine" for health, "aurine" for wisdom, "coprun" for resilience, "verdum" for growth, "scapara" for fear, "jaspin" for pain, and "ametha" for power.  But the word for "death" as it pertained to magic hadn't been revealed.

With that reminder established.... Solaris knew that 'diamus' was in fact the word for the previous reality's 'death' magic.  The severing of connections, of bindings.  It had a tendency to sever one's own connections when used, however, so it generally resulted in immense power at the cost of lifespan. And for those who were fully immortal? One of the few magics guaranteed to exhaust even them after but a single casting... as this was something much more destructive than the power of a grim reaper. The closest analogue in the current reality would probably be nuclear fission.

It was rather odd that Oliver mentioned this word so casually, as it was by far the least commonly mentioned "color" of magic in the previous reality.

"Do you have any advice when it comes to new elemental forms?"


----------



## Universe (May 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Meanwhile, back on the beach...._
> 
> Oliver stood back up.
> 
> ...


*Solaris flinched a bit when he heard that word* “just be careful”


----------



## Universe (May 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We'll see if I can get him."
> 
> Firuthi looked at the wine.
> 
> ...


“My pocket dimension.”


----------



## Universe (May 24, 2022)

“Creation” *Solaris says and creates a staff 30 feet long and 18 inches thick*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris flinched a bit when he heard that word* “just be careful”





Universe said:


> “Creation” *Solaris says and creates a staff 30 feet long and 18 inches thick*


Oliver looked incredibly nervous for a second.

"Be careful.  In what sense?  Is there a concern about overdoing it on power or..."

He then saw the massive staff being created.

"Ummm.... is it something I said?  I'm getting a little worried here....."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “My pocket dimension.”


"I've never had luck keeping alcohol in compressed dimensions.  I have a bag that has similar properties, but the only type of drink I've ever been able to keep in there safely are energy drinks, and specifically the ones in metal containers.  And I don't dare drink energy drinks anymore, as chugging one of those right before the first attack is part of why I went completely off the rails."



Universe said:


> *Alpha came in and scanned the cup’s ph level*


"Did you want some, Alpha?"


----------



## Universe (May 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I've never had luck keeping alcohol in compressed dimensions.  I have a bag that has similar properties, but the only type of drink I've ever been able to keep in there safely are energy drinks, and specifically the ones in metal containers.  And I don't dare drink energy drinks anymore, as chugging one of those right before the first attack is part of why I went completely off the rails."
> 
> 
> "Did you want some, Alpha?"


“master don’t drink it it’s been poisoned!” “What?”


----------



## Universe (May 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver looked incredibly nervous for a second.
> 
> "Be careful.  In what sense?  Is there a concern about overdoing it on power or..."
> 
> ...


“that is a power that should never be used lightly!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “that is a power that should never be used lightly!”


Oliver blinked.  Could the dragon mean.... He had to check.

"....okay, let's back up a second here.  Are you referring to learning elemental forms in general, or the one oddly-named form I already said was for last stands?  When they told me about the specific form, they also told me that no one takes it because anyone that did outright _died_ during their _first_ use of it."

Oliver scratched the back of his head.

"So no, it's not a lightly-used power.  It's a last stand, like I said."

Oliver sighed.

"I'd rather focus on learning elements I can actually handle."


----------



## Mambi (May 24, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ah, of course, my mistake. You're a lightbulb in a jar." Inkwell corrected himself, dumbing down her well thought out and comprehensive explanation of her vision of self and everything that she was in a simple arrogant jab.
> 
> "So I suppose you're relatively safe from harm then. Your core is a self powered assembly of plasma streams, not unlike a sun in some regards. Small scale fusion I presume? I'm no physicist of course, so forgive my ignorance if I miss the mark." He stated 'humbly'.



_<she nods and winks>_ Light*ning* in a jar, and I am powered by intersecting quantum strings from one positive matter universe's brane and an antimatter universe's brane, to simplify for your comprehension. As the 2 universes react with 99.8% energy output efficiency at the moments of particulate explosive annihilation, my energy output is effectively infinite.



Silverthunder said:


> "But I'm somewhat confused."
> 
> He put a finger to his chin in thought. "Why precisely would you allow an uncontrolled organic avatar to walk about uncontrolled by yourself? You already know it won't behave how you would in your cybernetic state. Such an incredible liability. Besides, it's a bit deceptive don't you think? I don't know, perhaps I simply prefer the original or real thing over some meat puppet pretending to be something it's not."
> 
> Inkwell shivered at the thought. It was a little macabre when he thought about it too much. Not that he hadn't seen the literal translation of that before of course...


_
<she tilts her head and responds slightly offended>_ I know *exactly *how it will behave, it is me and will behave as I would, even when disconnected. I did not create this avatar but ever since it existed I have been exploring organic life with only minor issues! @Marius Merganser enjoys us both equally and our communication has been clear so we are fine. True we are exploring the physical aspects of my avatar together but that is not...
_
<she stops herself and pauses as a look of concern passes over her face>_ However you are correct that prolonged separation has resulted in divergences and sometimes negativity in relating to her. Plus Marius is especially enjoying the tactile sensations that my avatar can now provide while before her creation he was unable to touch me nor me him. Perhaps...perhaps you are correct and he may feel the same? But he has stated that he did not wish for my holographic self to be excluded...*NO*, you are incorrect, Marius would never consider my avatar self just a meat puppet! His affections are for me and I am me regardless of my form! So there!

_<she crosses her arms defiantly as she clearly is trying to convince herself more than you> _




Silverthunder said:


> The crowd of slug rabbits circled around the carnage and wanton destruction like a group of children crowding around a fight in a questionably monitored schoolyard, some cheering, others focusing on the task at hand.
> 
> The technicians in charge worked diligently to repair the power bot in real time, pumping more nanites in and shifting parts around to keep in moving and in tact. Like magic the swarms of drones continued their work without regard for who or what stood in their way.
> 
> ...



_<the rabbit roars as he launches himself at the mech once more with fury in his eyes. His arms struggle against the machinery as they stalemate...the circuitry straining and sparking as the bunny's shell pulses more and more...just as the slug rabbit Sven comes crashing through the door. Distracted by the shattering of the doors, the mech takes advantage and lifts the bunny high, smashing him against the ground again and again. The others cheer as the mech grabs his head and starts ramming it into the floor repeatedly as the bunny's arms flail helplessly before eventually falling limp to the floor. The holobunny looks over and deadpans> _

It appears he needs to learn focus, however his increased durability is quite impressive. His physical systems are resisting the dissolving effect of your seed reasonably well and thus he may survive longer, assuming he survives his training of course. Perhaps Pierre can assist, as it appears his training is progressing more advanced.


----------



## Mambi (May 24, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Sven hissed as he rubbed the back of his head, while a massive headache began to kick in. "Gah! What the- why you little! What are you some kind o-" He jumped to his paws quickly, ready to offer any counter he might need to, and taking a clearly combative stance.
> 
> That stupid rabbit had tricked him! He was some kind of con artist obviously, knowing full well he had that kind of force behind his legs. You can't not know that kind of thing! Then again... he did... seem quite genuine about his lack of ability, and this place didn't exactly feel like the place to cultivate fighting instinct.
> 
> "Tsch, of course I'm okay." Sven scoffed with a smirk, crossing his arms and looking away with his eyes closed in a nonchalant pose. "So, it looks like you can kick. Guess we can kick it up a notch then... right?"



<the bunny smiles and taps his foot eagerly> Well, ok, if you say so sir. So this time you want leg power and not speed...got it. I'll aim for the waist, ready?

_<he looks at his lower body and shrugs as you pick up a piece of broken wood to hold as a target_> Umm, foot braced I guess, turn to the side...and out? _<he kicks a weak side-kick, his lupine body not built for that angle at all. Correcting himself, he tries a different tactic>_ NO, that's not going to work so let's see, turning around, leaning low, and licking straight back? Yeah, let's try that, ready? One...two...three!

_<pushing back, his feet spring out like a steel trap, not so much pushing hard but slapping at high-speed against the board. You see a sharp crack forming from the impact and feel a strong vibration as it seems to drive the force through the wood rather than pushing you back. Suddenly the wood shatters in your arms, sending splinters everywhere as the bunny claps excitedly> _

WOOO, that seems like it did something! Still good, sir? What did you think?


----------



## Mambi (May 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _I take Raines hand and begin dancing, I raise my hands cupped upwards toward the sun and gracefully sweep them down towards the floor. My steps are slow and graceful as I go in a circle repeating this motion. When I make a full circle I reach into my armor and slip a ring with the seal of Isis on it onto Raines finger. A pair of dazzling golden egyptian wings appear on her. I then reveal a heart shaped jewel. _This is supposed to represent the heart of Osiris who was murdered by his brother Set. Osiriss wife Isis took his heart and hid it so that it could be safe from those that would harm their eternal love for each other. This part of the dance represents the heart passing on to you, now use the heart and take flight. Youll know what to do.



_<the doe gasps softly as the wings materialize around her. As the music flows on, she closes her eyes and concentrates, as the wings slowly move and she begins to rise off the ground. Still holding your hand, she gracefully floats around you in tune to the music like an Egyptian goddess, letting herself float horizontally into you as she rolls into your arms and tosses her head back while you hold her. She notices others entering for a moment but ignores them as she savours your dance> _

This is amazing, thank you for this! _<she floats high while still holding your paw, letting herself be lifted by her fingertips like a balloon as she pulls her face close to yours>_ With your taste in music and skills like this, we are sure to win this year...but even of we don't, this will be great fun!


----------



## Universe (May 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver blinked.  Could the dragon mean.... He had to check.
> 
> "....okay, let's back up a second here.  Are you referring to learning elemental forms in general, or the one oddly-named form I already said was for last stands?  When they told me about the specific form, they also told me that no one takes it because anyone that did outright _died_ during their _first_ use of it."
> 
> ...


“good because even we Immortals don’t dare use it because it tires us out”


----------



## Mambi (May 24, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> <Strype was all too happy to join in with the girls excitement, as she sways with her hips attached to his he meets every move, keeping in pace with the feet as he rocks his hips and keeps a tight hold of her waist in case she leans too far back and drops. >
> 
> Ohhh... I think I could have some real fun with you on this...
> 
> ...



_<she giggles and rubs her nose against yours> _Oh there's like LOTS to do here! You know about da food and the "goodies" already. Mambi's got a sauna and hot tub and full pool to swim in. He's got an observatory to check out all sorts of cool stuff, there;s a gym in the basement, lots of private rooms, and a special "nip" room as well. There's a nice beach outside, a full holographic garden room...*lots* of stuff! You name it, odds are he's got it! 

_<she calls to the sky> _Aurora here's got it all inside here , don'tcha girl? 

_<as nothing happens, Lisa snickers>_ Sheila, I don't think the AI considers that to be a command. She probably didn't hear you...but yeah, she's right though. Mambi's place has a lot going on usually...


----------



## Mambi (May 24, 2022)

The Shy Dragon said:


> "yeah, a snack would be fine i guess.. first time being here anyway.. heh."



Excellent then, please help yourself!_ <he lifts the tray to you>_ I recommend the cold flambe crackers, I hear they are quite nice.


----------



## Universe (May 24, 2022)

*I disintegrate the cup with my powers then dodged the dark celestial dragon’s punch flipping over his head then punching him across the room in one fluid motion*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “good because even we Immortals don’t dare use it because it tires us out”


"Something that can tire you out?  Wow.  No wonder it kills most users."

Oliver shifted nervously.

"Let's... talk easier elements.  There's the easy four that I already can handle, I'm not simply going to spend my learning time running down the periodic table of elements... are there good elemental powers you can recommend to a mortal?"


----------



## Universe (May 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Something that can tire you out?  Wow.  No wonder it kills most users."
> 
> Oliver shifted nervously.
> 
> "Let's... talk easier elements.  There's the easy four that I already can handle, I'm not simply going to spend my learning time running down the periodic table of elements... are there good elemental powers you can recommend to a mortal?"


“ try the element of creation or if you want to start smaller try the element of energy”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “master don’t drink it it’s been poisoned!” “What?”





Universe said:


> *I disintegrate the cup with my powers*


"You might want to watch for the rest of the pocket dimension if that wine was poisoned.  I don't recall anyone actually putting anything in the cup from here."

Firuthi shifted a bit.

"Whoever's after you, they don't think they can take you directly.  Poison's generally a coward's weapon."

Firuthi raised a hand, palm down.

"Just... don't try to call them out here.  The types who use poison thrive on that kind of chaos.  Keep calm and see if you can find any clue where they are."


----------



## Universe (May 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You might want to watch for the rest of the pocket dimension if that wine was poisoned.  I don't recall anyone actually putting anything in the cup from here."
> 
> Firuthi shifted a bit.
> 
> ...


*I use my truth vision to see through illusions and I saw the dark celestial dragon glaring at me*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I use my truth vision to see through illusions and I saw the dark celestial dragon glaring at me*


Firuthi didn't quite know what Universe was looking at.  The fact that he noticed something, however, was clue enough that he'd found whatever tried to poison the celestial dragon.  He had an idea how to trap the attacker.

"I have a forcecage device in my coat here... take it.  Get them in it.  Your attacker won't be able to get help and it won't disrupt anything else."

Firuthi showed the device to Universe.

"Sometimes rulership requires subtlety."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “ try the element of creation or if you want to start smaller try the element of energy”


"Might be a bit early to pull off the element of creation.  Let's focus on the element of energy for now."

Oliver sat down to meditate.

"Some clues on the element, perhaps.  Is it simply all around us?  Do I need to concentrate on a specific thing?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 24, 2022)

_Meanwhile, Hortense and Hayagriva stopped their dance practice._

"I think we've got it."

"Let's worry about getting our dance right.  We don't even need to win."

"Yeah, I'm not going to be too worried if the whole 'Descending God' thing isn't a hit with the judges."

-----------------------

_Elsewhere in the room, the otters also temporarily stopped their cheerleader-style routine._

"I think I've been thrown enough for now."

"Yeah, let's take a break."

"I'm at least glad we worked out a backup if our planned song isn't available..."

"Or if we don't have Dad available."

"Let him deal with what he had to deal with.  We can't rely on him forever."

"Isn't it a bit soon to say that?"

"No."


----------



## Universe (May 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi didn't quite know what Universe was looking at.  The fact that he noticed something, however, was clue enough that he'd found whatever tried to poison the celestial dragon.  He had an idea how to trap the attacker.
> 
> "I have a forcecage device in my coat here... take it.  Get them in it.  Your attacker won't be able to get help and it won't disrupt anything else."
> 
> ...


“Ok”


----------



## Universe (May 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Might be a bit early to pull off the element of creation.  Let's focus on the element of energy for now."
> 
> Oliver sat down to meditate.
> 
> "Some clues on the element, perhaps.  Is it simply all around us?  Do I need to concentrate on a specific thing?"


“relax let it flow through you”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 25, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the doe gasps softly as the wings materialize around her. As the music flows on, she closes her eyes and concentrates, as the wings slowly move and she begins to rise off the ground. Still holding your hand, she gracefully floats around you in tune to the music like an Egyptian goddess, letting herself float horizontally into you as she rolls into your arms and tosses her head back while you hold her. She notices others entering for a moment but ignores them as she savours your dance> _
> 
> This is amazing, thank you for this! _<she floats high while still holding your paw, letting herself be lifted by her fingertips like a balloon as she pulls her face close to yours>_ With your taste in music and skills like this, we are sure to win this year...but even of we don't, this will be great fun!


I think we are all ready for the competition then. I guess we just have to wait for the announcement then.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok”


"Also, the cage can be adjusted.  I don't know how well dark celestials can break out of bonds, Universe, so it may come in handy."

Firuthi handed over the device to Universe.

"You can see him, I can't.  Should I go get the security of this place or is this a thing only a celestial dragon can deal with?"


----------



## Universe (May 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Also, the cage can be adjusted.  I don't know how well dark celestials can break out of bonds, Universe, so it may come in handy."
> 
> Firuthi handed over the device to Universe.
> 
> "You can see him, I can't.  Should I go get the security of this place or is this a thing only a celestial dragon can deal with?"


“I can handle it”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I can handle it”


"Alright.  I'll be here if things go wrong - I have to deal with something with my kids pretty soon.  Just waiting for them to announce it."

Firuthi sighed.

"Keep Alpha close, in case more of them try anything."


----------



## Silverthunder (May 25, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<she tilts her head and responds slightly offended>_ I know *exactly *how it will behave, it is me and will behave as I would, even when disconnected. I did not create this avatar but ever since it existed I have been exploring organic life with only minor issues! @Marius Merganser enjoys us both equally and our communication has been clear so we are fine. True we are exploring the physical aspects of my avatar together but that is not...
> 
> _<she stops herself and pauses as a look of concern passes over her face>_ However you are correct that prolonged separation has resulted in divergences and sometimes negativity in relating to her. Plus Marius is especially enjoying the tactile sensations that my avatar can now provide while before her creation he was unable to touch me nor me him. Perhaps...perhaps you are correct and he may feel the same? But he has stated that he did not wish for my holographic self to be excluded...*NO*, you are incorrect, Marius would never consider my avatar self just a meat puppet! His affections are for me and I am me regardless of my form! So there!
> 
> _<she crosses her arms defiantly as she clearly is trying to convince herself more than you>_



"Pff, Of course he doesn't think your avatar is just a meat puppet," Inkwell assured her, "He obviously thinks that _that _is the real you. He clearly prefers your avatar over the real thing, the original you. You know, the you you. If that avatar didn't exist, would he really even pay any attention to you outside of a casual conversation or two? Ha! Not that he could carry out such a thing. You are a hyper intelligent artificial organism. What kind of stimulating conversations could he have with you anyway? Even I'm approaching the limit of engagement with you. My knowledge would only interest you so far."

"No no," Inkwell waved his hand dismissively to walk over to the somewhat defeated bunny colossus to make sure he was alright. "I don't believe in the slightest that a year from now, if you parted ways today, he would give you the slightest bit of affection. Probably have already moved on to the next prospect. It's not that he might not care, it's just how biology works. Don't blame him too harshly."


Mambi said:


> _<the rabbit roars as he launches himself at the mech once more with fury in his eyes. His arms struggle against the machinery as they stalemate...the circuitry straining and sparking as the bunny's shell pulses more and more...just as the slug rabbit Sven comes crashing through the door. Distracted by the shattering of the doors, the mech takes advantage and lifts the bunny high, smashing him against the ground again and again. The others cheer as the mech grabs his head and starts ramming it into the floor repeatedly as the bunny's arms flail helplessly before eventually falling limp to the floor. The holobunny looks over and deadpans> _
> 
> It appears he needs to learn focus, however his increased durability is quite impressive. His physical systems are resisting the dissolving effect of your seed reasonably well and thus he may survive longer, assuming he survives his training of course. Perhaps Pierre can assist, as it appears his training is progressing more advanced.



"Why of course! I told you he would be alright!" Inkwell beamed in delight as the muscle armor began to retract around Lucien, a little relieved that it had actually all gone according to plan this time, today didn't seem like a day where that would ever happen.

"Excellent performance my good man!" Inkwell clasped his paws together as Lucien's team of slugs hurried over to pick him up and offer him water, holding him up by his shoulders as the crowd cheered on the mech that had apparently defeated him. 

Lucien's team just glared and tisked at the mech's controllers. 

"Cheap shot..." One of them scoffed. 

"Would have had him for sure sir!" The other pat Lucien on the back. 

"Well," Inkwell interjected, "Two out of three is still admirable. Now, why don't we retire to the garden and relax for a bit and discuss your new found abilities, shall we?"


----------



## Silverthunder (May 25, 2022)

Mambi said:


> <the bunny smiles and taps his foot eagerly> Well, ok, if you say so sir. So this time you want leg power and not speed...got it. I'll aim for the waist, ready?
> 
> _<he looks at his lower body and shrugs as you pick up a piece of broken wood to hold as a target_> Umm, foot braced I guess, turn to the side...and out? _<he kicks a weak side-kick, his lupine body not built for that angle at all. Correcting himself, he tries a different tactic>_ NO, that's not going to work so let's see, turning around, leaning low, and licking straight back? Yeah, let's try that, ready? One...two...three!
> 
> ...



"Pff... it's okay... I guess..." Sven replied dismissively. "But why don't we give you a real target hu?"

Sven gave an evil smirk, holding out his hands as the egg shaped backpack on his back popped open to spill out his own nanites. He usually didn't approach things this way, but clearly the other rabbit just needed to be pushed to get things done. He had everything he needed, he just needed the motivation to do it! Discipline too. That was key. But, forcing him to learn and do things in the heat of the moment might actually work in this case. And if it didn't, well... didn't matter, Sven was an expert combat trainer!

"Here's what I'm gonna do... I'm just gonna make some targets for you, and you do what you think makes sense alright? Swipe and sweep for a blow, contact the target with the top of your paws or the length of your leg for a heavy hit. Jab with your paw like we did with your fist if you wanna push them back a little or to strike an unguarded stance." He explained. 

The nanites began to form around Pierre! They took the shapes of at least a dozen slimy naked endogenous slug rabbits, snarling like feral beasts but standing on hind legs and lurching forward like the creatures from old monster movies. Each one was a little shorter than Pierre himself, but no less threatening. 

"Bah ha ha ha! Better take them down before they start digging their teeth into you!" Sven cackled sinisterly. "Don't worry! They don't know basic combat techniques, shouldn't be too difficult to outsmart!"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “relax let it flow through you”


Oliver, admittedly, didn't get it for a while, meditating on that beach.  _Let energy flow through you?_  Weren't all of his forms utilizing some form of energy?

Was Solaris trying to teach him about _raw_ energy?  Perhaps, as if all of his power came from the same source?

As if all of the power of reality came from the same single substance?

A single point, a single source.  _Let it in.  Let it flow through me._

Flow through him... it was not merely like the air he breathed.  It was... something else.

Not like the blood flowing through his body, either.  He started to sense this other force... to draw on it.

The power was starting to take form within him.

What color did his scales turn, as he began to manifest the element of energy?


----------



## Universe (May 25, 2022)

*I accepted the device*


----------



## Badgermansam (May 26, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<she giggles and rubs her nose against yours> _Oh there's like LOTS to do here! You know about da food and the "goodies" already. Mambi's got a sauna and hot tub and full pool to swim in. He's got an observatory to check out all sorts of cool stuff, there;s a gym in the basement, lots of private rooms, and a special "nip" room as well. There's a nice beach outside, a full holographic garden room...*lots* of stuff! You name it, odds are he's got it!
> 
> _<she calls to the sky> _Aurora here's got it all inside here , don'tcha girl?
> 
> _<as nothing happens, Lisa snickers>_ Sheila, I don't think the AI considers that to be a command. She probably didn't hear you...but yeah, she's right though. Mambi's place has a lot going on usually...


<Urthstrype whirled through his head all the possibilities of what's just been put in front of him. Immediately ticks off 'private rooms' and decides to put it in horny jail.>

Hrm... sounds like we could use the Gym as a dance studio, no doubt it has some side rooms to practice in. The idea of a beach always pulls my interest, I'm a coastal boy after all. Ah, and me without my swimming trunks too, such a pity.

<He leans in a little closer to Sheila, just enough to whisper in her ear away from prying eyes.>

I'd probably just have to go in my birthday suit in that case.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I accepted the device*


Universe had seen imprisonment devices like this before.  He knew that in addition to imprisoning the target, it made them much lighter - so he could carry off the prisoner without assistance.

This one also had a sound dampener so only the bearer could hear its prisoner.

He might have to make a few adjustments to account for what he knew of dark celestial dragons, assuming any of them actually knew how to escape a forcecage, but those would be an easy on-field fix.  He could do it or have Alpha do it.

"Listen, I've got to go deal with the kids.  Take care of your attacker how you see fit and tell us about it afterwards, okay?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 26, 2022)

Hortense and Hayagriva sat down.  Hayagriva pulled out his communicator again.

"Looks like he's messaging me again."

"What does the guy want now?"

"Apparently his usual contact inside Intelligence isn't responding to him."

"You don't think there's been more personnel changes, do you?"

"Oh, with what's going on, I'm sure of it.  Anyways, he's trying to get more info on a specific case from a few hundred years back."

"Do we drag the boss into this?"

"I was hoping not to have to.  Unlike the last guy, he IS trying to have a social life..."

Hayagriva hit a button and his communicator went dark.  He remembered what happened last time.

"Maybe after the dance we can ask him.  Speaking of which.... hey, Aurora (@Mambi )?  There's talk going around of a dance competition.  Assuming it's not just some rumored hype that typically gets spread around during parties, how long do we have before it starts?"


----------



## Universe (May 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Universe had seen imprisonment devices like this before.  He knew that in addition to imprisoning the target, it made them much lighter - so he could carry off the prisoner without assistance.
> 
> This one also had a sound dampener so only the bearer could hear its prisoner.
> 
> ...


*I charged the dark celestial dragon who tried to punch me but I dodged without thinking and punched the dark celestial dragon into the wall* “take that you cowardly lizard” *The dark celestial dragon got offended and tried to cut my head off only I threw the imprisonment device at him immobilizing him*


----------



## Universe (May 26, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver, admittedly, didn't get it for a while, meditating on that beach.  _Let energy flow through you?_  Weren't all of his forms utilizing some form of energy?
> 
> Was Solaris trying to teach him about _raw_ energy?  Perhaps, as if all of his power came from the same source?
> 
> ...


*they turned pure white*


----------



## Universe (May 26, 2022)

*I started doing an ancient celestial dragon dance that involves me doing the moonwalk while in midair as a victory dance*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> *they turned pure white*


After some more meditation, Oliver opened his eyes.  He was... rather astonished, at the change.

It would take some time to get used to the new element, of course.  But he did have to test its limits a little.

He did a few motions, making sure to point away from anyone or anything.  He thrust a hand out.  He cupped his hands as if he were making a sphere.  He put up a blocking stance.  He swept his hands forward like he was clawing with both hands at once.  He made a motion as if he was spewing a breath weapon.

Those are the five motions he knew did elemental effects.  Not every form had every motion work.  He would have to ask about other motions to harness the energy after getting done with testing the energy element.

For fire, he knew the hand thrust was a bolt of fire, the cupped hands made an explosive fireball, the block did nothing, the claw motion did walls of fire, and the breath resulted in spewing flames from his mouth.

For ice, he knew that thrusting a hand did nothing, the cupped hands made a ball of ice, the block resulted in an ice shield, the claw motion did ice slashes, and the breath resulted in spewing a winter wind.

For lightning, he knew the hand thrust did a lightning bolt, the cupped hands made ball lightning, the block did nothing, the claw motion unleashed scattered lightning bolts, and the breath did nothing.

For dust, he knew the hand thrust did nothing, the cupped hands resulted in a stone forming, the block created a shield of dirt, the claw motion did nothing, and the breath resulted in a small tornado.

For mind, he knew the hand thrust resulted in a small psychic bolt, the cupped hands did nothing, the block did nothing, the claw motion resulted in psychic waves, and the breath did nothing.

For nature, he knew that a hand thrust did nothing, the cupped hands did nothing, the block created a shield of branches and leaves, the claw motion resulted in vines sprouting in front of him, and the breath resulted in a barrage of seeds.

What would the energy element yield with those five motions - the hand thrust, the cupped hands, the block stance, the claw motion, and the breath attack?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 26, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I charged the dark celestial dragon who tried to punch me but I dodged without thinking and punched the dark celestial dragon into the wall* “take that you cowardly lizard” *The dark celestial dragon got offended and tried to cut my head off only I threw the imprisonment device at him immobilizing him*





Universe said:


> *I started doing an ancient celestial dragon dance that involves me doing the moonwalk while in midair as a victory dance*


Firuthi looked back at Universe as he succeeded in stopping his attacker, and gave a thumbs up.  He then turned back towards his children.

"So, what was it you were asking me...?"

"We need you to storm the stage halfway through."

"Turns out we ARE doing the re-enactment.  If he yells at us, he yells at us."

"Ooooo-kay......"

"We can laugh the whole thing off now, instead of letting it hold us back."


----------



## Universe (May 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi looked back at Universe as he succeeded in stopping his attacker, and gave a thumbs up.  He then turned back towards his children.
> 
> "So, what was it you were asking me...?"
> 
> ...


*I walked over to them after teleporting the dark celestial dragon to celestial prison*


----------



## Universe (May 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> After some more meditation, Oliver opened his eyes.  He was... rather astonished, at the change.
> 
> It would take some time to get used to the new element, of course.  But he did have to test its limits a little.
> 
> ...


*He fires an energy blast from his cupped hands*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 27, 2022)

Hortense and Hayagriva were busy tracing on something.

"So while we're waiting for Aurora to clue us in on the competition..."

"Yeah?"

"I think I might know how long it's been since the Sekhmet incident."

"Do tell."

"I just remembered this.... one of the last bits of news I got before I had to flee was the Convergence making contact with an inventor."

"That sounds kind of common."

"They said they sent a Temporal Lord - a rat, apparently - to meet with someone on Earthrealm.  Apparently the guy had some misgivings about war?"

"Again, pretty consistent for Convergence types to target them."

"The rat suggested plans for a weapon that would, and I quote, 'reduce the size of armies'."

"Wait a second, I think I know this inventor.  That would have been a century and a half ago."

"Yep.  And while the weapon wasn't used extensively for some time, it... did what the rat said it would, just not the way the guy intended.  It wound up making war a lot worse."

"Ouch.  That is _exactly_ like Convergence trickery.  I'm pretty sure I know which inventor this was, but do you recall his name?"

"Gat-something?  I didn't fully hear it at the time.  Maybe I should ask Ahrakas about it - that was HIS domain it happened on."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> *He fires an energy blast from his cupped hands*


Oliver was a bit surprised.  Was that the only thing he could do in this form?

No!  It was because he'd just learned it.  He'd have to practice more.  But now was a good time to ask about more ways, more gestures and words.

He looked to Solaris.

"Say, do you know any more methods of channeling the power?  I only have had the chance to learn about five methods and I feel like it's holding back my ability to use the elements I can attain."


----------



## Mambi (May 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Hayagriva hit a button and his communicator went dark.  He remembered what happened last time.
> 
> "Maybe after the dance we can ask him.  Speaking of which.... hey, Aurora (@Mambi )?  There's talk going around of a dance competition.  Assuming it's not just some rumored hype that typically gets spread around during parties, how long do we have before it starts?"


_
<a nearby display on a console activates as the face of the holobunny can be seen on the screen_> That information is correct and not a rumor. Mambi is currently preparing the primary dance hall room, and I expect to be making the announcement within the next hour or so when he is complete. 

<_she closes her eyes as the display turns itself off>_


----------



## Mambi (May 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I think we are all ready for the competition then. I guess we just have to wait for the announcement then.



_<she floats to the ground gracefully and bows, watching a few others entering as well_> It appears so then. <_she calls to the cat_> Say Mambi, when do you think it will begin?

_<the cat blows another balloon up and ties it to a ribbon> _Oh I should be done here in a bit...Aurora will be making an announcement pretty soon. Probs around 1/2 hour or so? Oh, that reminds me, I have to get some more glowsticks, be right back! _<with glowing eyes, a shimmering portal opens before him. He jumps into the hole and disappears as it closes behind him and the doe turns back to you> _

Well, there you are, we got a bit of time it seems. <_chuckle_> Isis will guide us well! <_smile_> Do you wish for your guards to watch as well?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<she floats to the ground gracefully and bows, watching a few others entering as well_> It appears so then. <_she calls to the cat_> Say Mambi, when do you think it will begin?
> 
> _<the cat blows another balloon up and ties it to a ribbon> _Oh I should be done here in a bit...Aurora will be making an announcement pretty soon. Probs around 1/2 hour or so? Oh, that reminds me, I have to get some more glowsticks, be right back! _<with glowing eyes, a shimmering portal opens before him. He jumps into the hole and disappears as it closes behind him and the doe turns back to you> _
> 
> Well, there you are, we got a bit of time it seems. <_chuckle_> Isis will guide us well! <_smile_> Do you wish for your guards to watch as well?


Of course my guards can come watch if they want to. Say, is there anything your home world needs help with? Now that I am the new High Imperator I can probably provide as much resources and aid that I possibly want to!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<a nearby display on a console activates as the face of the holobunny can be seen on the screen_> That information is correct and not a rumor. Mambi is currently preparing the primary dance hall room, and I expect to be making the announcement within the next hour or so when he is complete.
> 
> <_she closes her eyes as the display turns itself off>_


"We've got time.  Let's go talk to him."

"Hold on.  Let's only bring up the thing with Garuda, NOT the recent memory."

"Okay."

Hortense and Hayagriva looked for Ahrakas.


Baron Tredegar said:


> Of course my guards can come watch if they want to. Say, is there anything your home world needs help with? Now that I am the new High Imperator I can probably provide as much resources and aid that I possibly want to!


Hortense and Hayagriva would eventually find Ahrakas.

They waited for a polite moment in the conversation and then approached.

"Excuse us a moment, Ahrakas."

"One of the other spies, Garuda, says he's having issues reaching his usual Intelligence contact.  Likely personnel shift with all that's going on.  He's trying to get into an old case file because what he's learning in the field is making him question the official line on it."

"Hayagriva's unsure whether it'll turn into an issue, but I suspect it will.  And I'm pretty sure it will require you to handle eventually."

"But we're trying to avoid involving you in it until it's absolutely necessary.  I've told him to wait 2-3 hours to actually present his findings to us so we can all be part of the coming dance competition.  Can you route Garuda to the right person in Intelligence real quick so he can put this together?"


----------



## Mambi (May 27, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> <Urthstrype whirled through his head all the possibilities of what's just been put in front of him. Immediately ticks off 'private rooms' and decides to put it in horny jail.>
> 
> Hrm... sounds like we could use the Gym as a dance studio, no doubt it has some side rooms to practice in. The idea of a beach always pulls my interest, I'm a coastal boy after all. Ah, and me without my swimming trunks too, such a pity.
> 
> ...



_<the skunk laughs as her eyes widen and she whispers back>_ OOoooo baby, you *are* my kind of guy! We could...

Oh, if you need any swim trunks, the supply closet has a clothing fabricator. <_the deer casually jumps in>_ It can make anything you need in any material or style. 

_<with a giggle, the skunk turns to her friend> _Now now Lisa, let's not be too hasty here! It's still nighttime outside, right? Moonlight and all? But later, if you wanna see the gym, it's down the hall and to the right...room with the barbell over it. But like, you're a natural dancer so that'll be easy for ya, I don't even _own_ a swimsuit either! Wet stripy fur all the way, baby! <_teehee_> One sec...Yo Aurora, when's the dance startin' anyway?

_<with a shimmer, a transparent blue scantily clothed curvy bunny appears before you as the lights from the party shine through her slightly. With a smile, she replies in a feminine yet synthetic voice> _Mambi is currently preparing the primary dance hall room, and I expect to be making the announcement within the next hour or so when he is complete. 

_<you see the deer strangely looking slightly uncomfortable, trying to ignore the bunny as Sheila calls out> _Thanks girl-friend, lookin' forward to it! _<the holobunny nods and looks at the deer as if to speak when she immediately waves her hoof>_ *NOPE*, no I don't need anything thankyouverymuch, you can go anytime. _<she squirms slightly> 

<after a look of momentary confusion, the holobunny nods and with a shimmer, disappears into thin air as the music plays on...> _


----------



## Universe (May 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver was a bit surprised.  Was that the only thing he could do in this form?
> 
> No!  It was because he'd just learned it.  He'd have to practice more.  But now was a good time to ask about more ways, more gestures and words.
> 
> ...


“focus on the energy around you and let it flow”


----------



## Universe (May 27, 2022)

*I was scared Firuthi could see it in my eyes even though I tried to hide it*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I walked over to them after teleporting the dark celestial dragon to celestial prison*





Universe said:


> *I was scared Firuthi could see it in my eyes even though I tried to hide it*


"Kids, I think Universe is going to need to stick with us for a while regardless."

"Is this like before the first big attack?"

"No, Kurt.  He has all the things he was panicked about losing.  No, he's actively being targeted."

"What?"

"I don't know what he saw, but it clearly tried to take him out."

"Just... take a seat, Universe."

"Universe, you've done mindlinking before... can you relay the events that happened, maybe notify Solaris and Nebula telepathically?  I have to stay with the kids at this point so there's not really anything I can do to hunt down your attackers."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “focus on the energy around you and let it flow”


"I think I'm not following here, Solaris."

Oliver definitely had a look of confusion on his face.

"I get so little chance to work with the elements back home.  I've had to resort to several rote methods of channeling in order to get any effects in a timely manner.  Thrusts, cupped hands, blocking, sweeping, breath... those are the five."

Oliver sighed.

"What you're basically asking me to do is to let the element decide how I move.  Need I remind you how badly my people have been hunted?  If I seem impatient, it's because my survival to this point has been dependent on me being so.  You're going to have to spell this out a bit more than just 'let it flow'."


----------



## Universe (May 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Kids, I think Universe is going to need to stick with us for a while regardless."
> 
> "Is this like before the first big attack?"
> 
> ...


“I already let Solaris know” *I said sitting down*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I already let Solaris know”


"Good.  Now... I couldn't see what it was that attacked you."

"What was the method he was using?"

"Poisoned wine and... I don't know what else, but Universe did wind up having to punch them twice."

"You know, I have a guess as to what it was."

"You're thinking it too, huh, Kurt?"

"Yeah, it might be the very beings Solaris was discussing before."

"Is invisibility a trick common to their kind, Universe?  Or just an assassin thing?"


----------



## Universe (May 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Good.  Now... I couldn't see what it was that attacked you."
> 
> "What was the method he was using?"
> 
> ...


“He was using an illusion that he wasn’t there but I could see through it”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> “He was using an illusion that he wasn’t there but I could see through it”


"Amateur."

"We can't all use illusions with thought, Kurt."

"I might have been able to see through it if I'd been paying attention to the fight."

"Do you know the underlying structure of the illusion?"

"You mean like magic or technology?"

"No, more like bending light, a cloak of mana, a mental projection... you know, the method."


----------



## Universe (May 28, 2022)

“


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Amateur."
> 
> "We can't all use illusions with thought, Kurt."
> 
> ...


“I have truth vision it allows me to see what’s actually happening” *A dark celestial dragon cloaked in an illusion tries to attack me right in front of Kurt but I dodged instinctively and flipped him over my shoulder making his illusion disappear and he became visible*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> “
> 
> “I have truth vision it allows me to see what’s actually happening” *A dark celestial dragon cloaked in an illusion tries to attack me right in front of Kurt but I dodged instinctively and flipped him over my shoulder making his illusion disappear and he became visible*


"Now that I've seen it, what they use is closest to a mana cloak, Fabiana."

"Honestly the least potent method, but the easiest one for someone to attain."

Pavlin kicked the dark celestial dragon in the side, sending a flood of sunlight into his nerves to cripple him with pain.  Meanwhile, Kurt put an illusion over the dark celestial's mouth to silence it so none of the screaming could be heard.  Firuthi held the dark dragon down with a single foot.

"Looks like cobalt and copper scales.  Not exactly stealth colors."

"I almost want to get a blood sample, find a more permanent way to ward them off.  Unfortunately, I don't have a second device immediately on hand, so you'd have to warp him out screaming."

"So, any tech that can dispel these illusions, Universe?"

"Are all their scale patterns based on unrefined metals, Universe?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We've got time.  Let's go talk to him."
> 
> "Hold on.  Let's only bring up the thing with Garuda, NOT the recent memory."
> 
> ...


I hope it isnt too serious of an issue, we've had so much destruction recently. Tell him to get in touch with Harpocrates, I just put her in charge of the intelligence division.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I hope it isnt too serious of an issue, we've had so much destruction recently. Tell him to get in touch with Harpocrates, I just put her in charge of the intelligence division.


"Alright, I'll let him know."

While Hayagriva fiddled with the communicator, the carpenter bee Hortense noticed the doe.

"My apologies.  You must be Raine.  I'm Hortense, Temporal Lord of... Graffias.  And the zebra here's Hayagriva, the Temporal Lord of Pazhan."

"We didn't really want to interrupt our superior here over matters of business... we wanted him to have a social life unlike the last guy, unfortunately I know how Garuda is when he's on a case."

"Hopefully he listens and doesn't get in contact with us until this dance competition is over."

"It'll be a relief then."

"Aw, don't be down like that.  Say, Ahrakas, how did Firuthi respond to my recommendation?  Last bit of business we're dealing with, Raine, I promise."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Alright, I'll let him know."
> 
> While Hayagriva fiddled with the communicator, the carpenter bee Hortense noticed the doe.
> 
> ...


He turned down the offer, however he is compiling a list of potential candidates at this very moment.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 28, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> He turned down the offer, however he is compiling a list of potential candidates at this very moment.


"I kind of predicted he'd do that, Hortense."

"I suppose we'll still have him on our side either way.  I get the feeling he's going to wait until after the dance to actually ask for your help on the interviews, though... with a position like that, an hour might not be enough to single out the best one."

"Good point.  I'll tell Garuda to take no less than 3 hours sorting through the case material."

"So, with business out of the way... I'm looking forward to what you two come up with for the dance competition.  Hayagriva and I don't expect to win, honestly - he's just learning to dance and this is the first time I've felt truly free in centuries, and not chased in a century and a half.  We're going to worry more about savoring the moment."

Hayagriva eventually stopped fiddling with the communicator.  He made it a point to make sure it went dark.


----------



## Universe (May 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Now that I've seen it, what they use is closest to a mana cloak, Fabiana."
> 
> "Honestly the least potent method, but the easiest one for someone to attain."
> 
> ...


*I punched the dark celestial dragon in the snout hard causing blue blood to come out of the dark celestial dragon* “I’ve got something” *I pulled out what looked like an EMP but it was actually a celestial dragon immobilizer* “I’ve never been able to get around to testing this but what it does is acts like a celestial dragon version of a stun gun”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I punched the dark celestial dragon in the snout hard causing blue blood to come out of the dark celestial dragon* “I’ve got something” *I pulled out what looked like an EMP but it was actually a celestial dragon immobilizer* “I’ve never been able to get around to testing this but what it does is acts like a celestial dragon version of a stun gun”


Firuthi started to reach for something, but hesitated.

"I was going to draw blood for later research, but it occurs to me that the blood itself might be a corrupting influence.  Either way, go for it."

"A specialized stungun, huh?  This ought to be good."


----------



## Universe (May 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi started to reach for something, but hesitated.
> 
> "I was going to draw blood for later research, but it occurs to me that the blood itself might be a corrupting influence.  Either way, go for it."
> 
> "A specialized stungun, huh?  This ought to be good."


*I pressed the button and placed it on the dark celestial dragon’s copper chest and it immobilized him then knocked him unconscious* “it works”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I pressed the button and placed it on the dark celestial dragon’s copper chest and it immobilized him then knocked him unconscious* “it works”


"Impressive."

"What is that, two of these guys now?"

Firuthi pulled out a needle and a device that looked like a handheld fish finder.  "Here, let me try something."

Firuthi got a blood sample of the unconscious dark celestial dragon, and put it in a spot in the back of the fish finder.

"Here, Universe.  Tell me if any others are nearby, and if it's too many then signal Solaris."

The device would work like sonar, but keyed to finding creatures similar to that of the provided blood sample.


----------



## Universe (May 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Impressive."
> 
> "What is that, two of these guys now?"
> 
> ...


*I looked around using my truth vision and that was all of them*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I looked around using my truth vision and that was all of them*


"We all clear?"

"They really thought two was enough?"

"With you in particular?  The guy who took on Elum-Marduk AND Dad back-to-back?"

"Please don't bring that up again, Cooper."

"Sorry."

"No, Cooper's right.  They really don't know you all that well, do they?"

"I think you can relax, Universe."


----------



## Universe (May 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We all clear?"
> 
> "They really thought two was enough?"
> 
> ...


“I’m so tense”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m so tense”


"You were just targeted.  That's normal.  But you dealt with that."

"Here, point out where you're tense."

"Is it arms and legs and wings, or more of a core body tension?"


----------



## Hollowsong (May 28, 2022)

Hallowsong (a wolf with a curl tail and pronounced whiskers) grabs a paper and walks into the portal.


----------



## Universe (May 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You were just targeted.  That's normal.  But you dealt with that."
> 
> "Here, point out where you're tense."
> 
> "Is it arms and legs and wings, or more of a core body tension?"


*I looked like I was about to have a PTSD meltdown* “oh no it looks like master’s about to have a meltdown due to PTSD”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 29, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> Hallowsong (a wolf with a curl tail and pronounced whiskers) grabs a paper and walks into the portal.


_((Our host @Mambi or his AI assistant will get to you in a bit.  In-character he's setting something up; out-of-character.... what was it, something related to a reactor or a run-up?))_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I looked like I was about to have a PTSD meltdown* “oh no it looks like master’s about to have a meltdown due to PTSD”


"Well he picked the right group to have it around."

"Why so crass about it, Pavlin?"

"Dad, think about it.  We're the Architects.  Part of us recovering each cycle means flashbacks to crimes and extreme horrors that are no longer real.  Horrors no child should ever see.  If anyone would have something like PTSD it'd be us.  And the Babylon incident-"

"Did you have to bring that up again, Pavlin?"

"Yes.  I didn't truly get to cry over how I felt then - my tears were over the stress of having to condemn someone to death that I thought I could have trusted - and Kurt was holding back.  I'm not letting him build up like that."

"Pavlin...."

"You're not bearing the weight of the world alone.  Come."

Kurt and Pavlin approached Universe for a hug.

"Let it all out, Universe."

Kurt and Pavlin hugged Universe.  He could swear both of them were crying and sobbing.


----------



## Universe (May 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Well he picked the right group to have it around."
> 
> "Why so crass about it, Pavlin?"
> 
> ...


*I hugged them my muscles were really tense* “I wasn’t around when the Dark celestial dragons attacked and I’m scared that was only two of them What will thousands of them be like?”


----------



## Universe (May 29, 2022)

*I started to cry terrified that a whole army was coming after little old me*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 29, 2022)

_Meanwhile, back on the beach...._


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I think I'm not following here, Solaris."
> 
> Oliver definitely had a look of confusion on his face.
> 
> ...


"....I sense something is wrong inside the party space."

Oliver glanced around.

"I also need time to think about this element and its implications a bit.  We're going to have to suspend our lesson here, Solaris."

Oliver started to go inside.

"Whatever's going on in there, it feels like it's beyond my ability to handle.  I'm going to head to the sauna to think.  Would you be able to handle this?"


----------



## Universe (May 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Meanwhile, back on the beach...._
> 
> "....I sense something is wrong inside the party space."
> 
> ...


*Solaris sees the dark celestial dragon and looks concerned but sees that it’s unconscious* “did my son do this?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris sees the dark celestial dragon and looks concerned but sees that it’s unconscious* “did my son do this?”


Whether through physical presence or some form of telepathic feeling, the otters (barring Kurt and Pavlin) and Firuthi could hear Solaris.

".....Solaris?"

"Yeah, that's him.  Solaris, your son dealt with two of these.  We helped with the second one, but he used some stunner thing on it so I think our help wasn't technically needed."

"They tried to poison him.  They seem to have sent rank amateurs though - the one we got to see without his illusions isn't exactly stealth-colored."

"Your son's panicking about what more of them will be like."


----------



## Universe (May 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Whether through physical presence or some form of telepathic feeling, the otters (barring Kurt and Pavlin) and Firuthi could hear Solaris.
> 
> ".....Solaris?"
> 
> ...


“I’m concerned myself”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m concerned myself”


"How much do you know about the means by which they infiltrate?"

"Dad, what do you have in mind....?"

"I want to see if Aurora's any use in stopping them."

"....the AI host of this place?"

"Dad, she's not the one in control of the portals.  Don't you remember, from the pool?"

"She may not even be able to sense magic."

"Seriously?  Okay, you know what, I'll just ask her.... Aurora (@Mambi ), do your systems include any form of magic detection?  One of your guests is jittery because he's being harassed by assassins and I'd like to TRY to give him a chance to enjoy this space."

"Universe, Solaris, don't warp out the dark celestial yet, if Aurora does have ways she may need a sample or something."


----------



## Universe (May 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "How much do you know about the means by which they infiltrate?"
> 
> "Dad, what do you have in mind....?"
> 
> ...


“Oh ok” *I said now on the floor in the fetal position*


----------



## Universe (May 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "How much do you know about the means by which they infiltrate?"
> 
> "Dad, what do you have in mind....?"
> 
> ...


“they lie deceive and cheat the rules”


----------



## Mambi (May 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Pff, Of course he doesn't think your avatar is just a meat puppet," Inkwell assured her, "He obviously thinks that _that _is the real you. He clearly prefers your avatar over the real thing, the original you. You know, the you you. If that avatar didn't exist, would he really even pay any attention to you outside of a casual conversation or two? Ha! Not that he could carry out such a thing. You are a hyper intelligent artificial organism. What kind of stimulating conversations could he have with you anyway? Even I'm approaching the limit of engagement with you. My knowledge would only interest you so far."
> 
> "No no," Inkwell waved his hand dismissively to walk over to the somewhat defeated bunny colossus to make sure he was alright. "I don't believe in the slightest that a year from now, if you parted ways today, he would give you the slightest bit of affection. Probably have already moved on to the next prospect. It's not that he might not care, it's just how biology works. Don't blame him too harshly."



I see...I *want *you to be wrong, but @Marius Merganser has stated similar concerns and as a physical organic his needs are equally tactile, therefore perhaps you might be correct? It *is* logical to assume that he would prefer a physical mate as well, but we *are* the same! He has stated many times as well that he is interested in my mind...but...ever since I experienced life in a physically-limiting form, I understand the draws of tactile stimulation. The need to hug, kiss, rub...hey are strong factors that only my avatar can provide! He has strongly denies any interest in others at this time, but if my physical avatar were to ever become damaged? He *was *the one responsible for it's initial creation, apparently physical stimulus is a high priority to him?

_<the holobunny sinks he head low, a sadness in her eyes as she softly continues> _Perhaps...perhaps you *are* correct? Am I hurting him by continuing to divide his affections? I do not wish to harm him in any form, as I care deeply for him. Could...you be in error in any form? 

_<she had feared that her relationship initially would be impossible due to her nature, had this rabbit just confirmed her fears independently? She sought desperately for a flaw in his words to re-assure herself, while in her perceptions she was still with Marius and her avatar in the privacy of the garden. Looking at his smile and mannerisms, he certainly did not *seem* to feel as the slug rabbit described, but how could she know for sure? She decides to disregard the suggestion until such time as Marius gives her reason for concern...but still she reminds herself to talk to Mambi over this matter, for as her longtime trusted friend he would know what to do> _



Silverthunder said:


> "Why of course! I told you he would be alright!" Inkwell beamed in delight as the muscle armor began to retract around Lucien, a little relieved that it had actually all gone according to plan this time, today didn't seem like a day where that would ever happen.
> 
> "Excellent performance my good man!" Inkwell clasped his paws together as Lucien's team of slugs hurried over to pick him up and offer him water, holding him up by his shoulders as the crowd cheered on the mech that had apparently defeated him.
> 
> ...



_<the holobunny brightens slightly for a moment as she replies quickly> _I am sorry, but the garden is currently in privacy mode due to my date with Marius. Perhaps I can interest you in another location to relax? I do not wish to interrupt our time together if that can be avoided. _<she looks almost sheepish as you'd swear she's squirming slightly, but dismiss the idea as impossible> _


----------



## Mambi (May 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The nanites began to form around Pierre! They took the shapes of at least a dozen slimy naked endogenous slug rabbits, snarling like feral beasts but standing on hind legs and lurching forward like the creatures from old monster movies. Each one was a little shorter than Pierre himself, but no less threatening.
> 
> "Bah ha ha ha! Better take them down before they start digging their teeth into you!" Sven cackled sinisterly. "Don't worry! They don't know basic combat techniques, shouldn't be too difficult to outsmart!"



W-what??? I-I can't just...hold on a second!!! _<the bunny starts to sweat as the horde starts to approach him from all sides. He quickly darts away from one group only to run into another, turning quickly and darting aside to run into a third. In his panicked state he doesn't even think to kick or strike, but instead runs in a tight circle to avoid them as they mindlessly shamble closer. His speed increasing, the circle becomes tighter and tighter as the bunny starts to become a blur of motion, his apparently powerful legs pumping and squealing against the floor as he starts screaming in fear. You brace your arm over your eyes and Sven lowers his goggles as the winds start to pick up from his motion, the bunny's speed increasing to form a small whirlwind that starts to push the creatures back slightly. >

<then all at once, the room explodes in a deafening sound as the rabbit hits the sweet spot in resonance and a sonic boom cracks loudly from the center of the blurry windstorm. A series of serving glasses shatter instantly and all the creatures are knocked back from the shockwave as everyone in the room grips their long ears painfully...except for the holobunny who watches with detached bemusement. As the bunny stops running and catches his breath, the wind stops and everyone starts to pick themselves up from the ground, a strange fading ringing in their ears as everyone stares at the sweaty bunny, who looks around embarrassingly> _

Er...sorry sir, I think I messed up again. Are you all right? I can try attacking properly this time if you'd like, but that was scary!!! Reflex to run, you know? Ummm, sir? Sir?? Can you hear me? _<he waves his paw slightly concerned as the slug rabbit rubs his ears gently> _


----------



## Mambi (May 29, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Of course my guards can come watch if they want to. Say, is there anything your home world needs help with? Now that I am the new High Imperator I can probably provide as much resources and aid that I possibly want to!



_<the doe giggles softly>_ My...*home* world? <_chuckle_> My good friend, this *is* my home world, I live just a few thousand miles away. 

Oh right, I forget, you're multidimensional and traverse time as well...my mistake. Er no, this world I think could use some more kindness and understanding and cooperation, but I'm not sure that's something you're in a position to provide. _<she laughs softly at that mild joke_> Thank you for your generosity though! I guess just keep us safe from incursions and temporal anomalies? <_shrug_>


----------



## Mambi (May 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Our host @Mambi or his AI assistant will get to you in a bit.  In-character he's setting something up; out-of-character.... what was it, something related to a reactor or a run-up?))_



(it *was *that actually, I work in Reactor Physics at our local nuclear plant (really! Super cool job...), and we're in a unit maintenance outage. Lot of work in turning it back on safely and thus a lot of 12 hour shifts and overtime lately. So between that and family/summertime fun, as much as a absolutely *love* RPing, real life has to get priority. <_shrug>_)


----------



## Mambi (May 29, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> Hallowsong (a wolf with a curl tail and pronounced whiskers) grabs a paper and walks into the portal.


_
<as you look around at the dancing creatures and hear the blaring club music from the ferret DJ, you see a bunch of bunnies carrying trays busy at another table. One looks up and sees you, immediately poking at his friends for attention as one of them turns to a console on the wall and starts speaking into it. As they finish, they all grab their trays and rush to the side doors entering what looks like a large kitchen, as a smaller one rushes past them in the opposite direction, grabbing several glasses en-route. You notice him turning to approach you as he runs up to you, panting slightly as he catches his breath> _

Par-pardon me sir...<_pant-pant_>...the staff is quite...tied up at this time preparing...for a dance competition soon. Mambi has been alerted to your arrival and should be along shortly, but in the meantime, may I offer you a juice or snack? _<he lifts his tray to you, taking the time to take a few deep breaths as his adrenaline settles>_ 

I or the building's computers are happy to guide you in the facilities of course, but I see you have the pamphlet already so do you need a basic tour at this time, or would you prefer to settle in first? _<he smiles professionally, awaiting your reply patiently as others walk around him to get to the main dance floor>_


----------



## Mambi (May 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "She may not even be able to sense magic."
> 
> "Seriously?  Okay, you know what, I'll just ask her.... Aurora (@Mambi ), do your systems include any form of magic detection?  One of your guests is jittery because he's being harassed by assassins and I'd like to TRY to give him a chance to enjoy this space."


_
<the holobunny shimmers into view and shakes her head slowly> _I am sorry, but my particle sensors and energy monitors are not able to detect any magic-based energy or object, as they can only perceive the quantum realms that interact within our dimensionally-linked universe. However there are several magic-based individuals inside me that may be able to assist, including several raccoons and a unicorn...*if *they are still here. 

Detection of _these _individuals is difficult as stated, as I must lock onto non-magical markers or carried objects for tracking purposes._ <she seems to almost blush as she says that as she waves her paw. When a nearly display lights up, you notice that there seems to be a tiger and a large cat talking nonchallantly to what seems to be a floating glass and several floating pieces of clothing, as if to prove her point> _


----------



## Hollowsong (May 29, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you look around at the dancing creatures and hear the blaring club music from the ferret DJ, you see a bunch of bunnies carrying trays busy at another table. One looks up and sees you, immediately poking at his friends for attention as one of them turns to a console on the wall and starts speaking into it. As they finish, they all grab their trays and rush to the side doors entering what looks like a large kitchen, as a smaller one rushes past them in the opposite direction, grabbing several glasses en-route. You notice him turning to approach you as he runs up to you, panting slightly as he catches his breath> _
> 
> Par-pardon me sir...<_pant-pant_>...the staff is quite...tied up at this time preparing...for a dance competition soon. Mambi has been alerted to your arrival and should be along shortly, but in the meantime, may I offer you a juice or snack? _<he lifts his tray to you, taking the time to take a few deep breaths as his adrenaline settles>_
> 
> I or the building's computers are happy to guide you in the facilities of course, but I see you have the pamphlet already so do you need a basic tour at this time, or would you prefer to settle in first? _<he smiles professionally, awaiting your reply patiently as others walk around him to get to the main dance floor>_


It would be nice if you would show me around.


----------



## Mambi (May 29, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> It would be nice if you would show me around.



_<the bunny nods and smiles warmly>_ Certainly...you are here in the main dance floor, level one on the map, and I'll point out the rest!

_<he motions to a nearby display, which comes to life and shows a map of the building with a pulsing purple dot on the middle floor. Looking closer, you see a game room, several pool and sauna spa sections, beside the dance hall a huge food and buffet area, other various dance rooms and lounge areas set up, a massage room, holographic garden area with a note marked "private-occupied" currently, a large observatory on the roof, some sort of security section in the basement, several private rooms, and even a "nip" room scrawled in. The bunny looks at you and smiles>_

If you get lost, call Aurora anytime. She's the AI here, and quite useful! _<he points to the papers in your hand, pointing out the section saying to call the holographic rabbit for any guidance highlighted, with several pictures of the red buttons on the consoles to identify how to do so> _


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 29, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny shimmers into view and shakes her head slowly> _I am sorry, but my particle sensors and energy monitors are not able to detect any magic-based energy or object, as they can only perceive the quantum realms that interact within our dimensionally-linked universe. However there are several magic-based individuals inside me that may be able to assist, including several raccoons and a unicorn...*if *they are still here.
> 
> Detection of _these _individuals is difficult as stated, as I must lock onto non-magical markers or carried objects for tracking purposes._ <she seems to almost blush as she says that as she waves her paw. When a nearly display lights up, you notice that there seems to be a tiger and a large cat talking nonchallantly to what seems to be a floating glass and several floating pieces of clothing, as if to prove her point> _


"That would imply that I and my kids have an extremely good quantum presence, as you've been able to interact with us pretty well.  Though I don't know if the blue and copper dragon at our feet has a presence of similar strength.  Regardless, maybe I can help with that."

Firuthi went for a bag he carried.  He pulled several items out of it - two pairs of purple lenses, a device that looked a little bit like a Geiger counter, and a book on magical theory.  The purple lenses were of the exact same style as the ones he'd handed to Marius with the last Hydra incident.

"On my planet, we refer to magical energy by an actual physical name - Cryseum-Laven Energy.  The lenses are a special type of crystal that can filter magic energy into normal vision ranges.  The other device basically works like a Geiger counter for magic.  And the book... can explain a lot on magic energy.  Maybe those will help."

Firuthi glanced around.

"I come prepared because magic energy has shown up in literally toxic concentrations on some parts of my world.  Kind of a basic survival issue."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 29, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the doe giggles softly>_ My...*home* world? <_chuckle_> My good friend, this *is* my home world, I live just a few thousand miles away.
> 
> Oh right, I forget, you're multidimensional and traverse time as well...my mistake. Er no, this world I think could use some more kindness and understanding and cooperation, but I'm not sure that's something you're in a position to provide. _<she laughs softly at that mild joke_> Thank you for your generosity though! I guess just keep us safe from incursions and temporal anomalies? <_shrug_>


Maybe we can sponsor youth programs to promote egalitarian thinking? The dance should be soon, I bet we'll blow the competition out of the water.


----------



## Badgermansam (May 29, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the skunk laughs as her eyes widen and she whispers back>_ OOoooo baby, you *are* my kind of guy! We could...
> 
> Oh, if you need any swim trunks, the supply closet has a clothing fabricator. <_the deer casually jumps in>_ It can make anything you need in any material or style.
> 
> ...


<Urthstrype clocks the Strange look the Doe gives the AI, perhaps another quirk of this dimension he's yet to discover? But he could always find out in due time, in the meantime the notion of a fabric materialiser sounded useful, especially with an hour to go before showtime.>

Alright then, let's sayyy... we take a look at the gym, work out a routine, maybe print off some interesting outfits. Oh, and can't forget the Music, what should we dance to?
<He takes hold of her hips and moves from side to side...>
Perrrhaps, Hot Chocolate, everyones a Winner? or Donna Summers, Hot Stuff? I'm sure there's plenty of dirty tunes for a dirty dance... it's the ladies choice.
<Couldn't help but coo that last statement into her ear.>


----------



## Hollowsong (May 29, 2022)

Hallowsong goes to one of the pools and takes a dip.


----------



## Universe (May 29, 2022)

*I was shaking badly*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was shaking badly*


"Kids, take care of him while I address this with Aurora.  Solaris, just a little more time - I need to confirm whether Aurora can see the dark celestial dragon on the floor before you warp him out."

Cooper, Fabiana, and Oriana crowded around Universe.  Cooper went to massage Universe's muscles.

Kurt and Pavlin tried to nudge up under Universe's arms, as if they were trying to calm him through warmth alone.


----------



## Universe (May 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Kids, take care of him while I address this with Aurora.  Solaris, just a little more time - I need to confirm whether Aurora can see the dark celestial dragon on the floor before you warp him out."
> 
> Cooper, Fabiana, and Oriana crowded around Universe.  Cooper went to massage Universe's muscles.
> 
> Kurt and Pavlin tried to nudge up under Universe's arms, as if they were trying to calm him through warmth alone.


“No don’t let them get me"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> “No don’t let them get me"


"Kurt, Pavlin, Cooper.... please don't.  He thinks he's being attacked."

"Solaris, any ideas?  I'm hoping I don't have to let this run its course, but he's not responding well to what the boys are trying."


----------



## Universe (May 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Kurt, Pavlin, Cooper.... please don't.  He thinks he's being attacked."
> 
> "Solaris, any ideas?  I'm hoping I don't have to let this run its course, but he's not responding well to what the boys are trying."


“try talking to him”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> “try talking to him”


Oriana rolled her eyes.  But she then focused on Universe.

"Universe... you've dealt with them.  You can fight them.  In fact, you can fight them without effort.  You can see right through their stunts.  So what makes you hesitate?"

"You've seen much worse.  You've fought much worse, and survived.  You can do this."


----------



## Universe (May 29, 2022)

“I’m scared of what they’ll do to my family”
*I said shaking harder*


----------



## Hollowsong (May 29, 2022)

Hallowsong stared at Universe with concern.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m scared of what they’ll do to my family”
> *I said shaking harder*





Hallowsong said:


> Hallowsong stared at Universe with concern.


Also in the same room as Universe was a teal wingless dragon of about six feet in height, and five very brightly colored otters of about four foot eight inches in height - one sun orange; one winter blue; one pink with heart patterns on his neck, chest, and knees; one whose fur looked like neopolitan ice cream; and a dark gray one with bright neon patterns through his fur.

The teal dragon was showing something to one of Aurora's holograms.

The otters were all trying to comfort Universe.

((gray and neon)) "He's been either like this or jittery ever since we met him."

((sun orange)) "Partly due to being targeted."

((heart patterns)) "This party has had a lot of crashers."

((neopolitan)) "He actually just dealt with a pair of them.  One of them is that unconscious cobalt and copper dragon on the floor over there."

The winter blue otter wasn't even looking at Hallowsong.

((winter blue)) "Hey, Solaris, if you can hear me, can you check on Nebula and Sol real quick?"

The wingless dragon paid no attention to the scene.  He was waiting for Aurora to say something about what he was showing her.


----------



## Hollowsong (May 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Also in the same room as Universe was a teal wingless dragon of about six feet in height, and five very brightly colored otters of about four foot eight inches in height - one sun orange; one winter blue; one pink with heart patterns on his neck, chest, and knees; one whose fur looked like neopolitan ice cream; and a dark gray one with bright neon patterns through his fur.
> 
> The teal dragon was showing something to one of Aurora's holograms.
> 
> ...


Hallowsong walked over to the otters "Is there anything I can do to help?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 29, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> Hallowsong walked over to the otters "Is there anything I can do to help?"


"Honestly, I'm not sure."

"He's not reacting well to physical comfort-"

"-and trying to talk to him only got him shaking worse."

"Fabiana, the wintry one there, is trying to get in touch with this guy's father.  It's one of those mindlink kinds of things.  Assuming Solaris didn't just walk in here."

"Maybe he'll calm down a bit more once we get the unconscious one out of here, but Dad-"  the neon otter pointed to the wingless dragon "-wants us to wait just a bit longer on that."

"Something about trying to get Aurora to ward these guys off."  The pink otter points to the unconscious cobalt and copper dragon.

"Evil dragons.  Solaris can explain, or Universe can once he's in better shape."


----------



## Hollowsong (May 29, 2022)

".......................... Well then......"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 29, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> ".......................... Well then......"


"We attract the weird situations."

"There's a fox/wolf guy in one of the dance halls that keeps going on about how much he messed with history."

"And a bunch of water-wielding raccoons.  Wonder how they're doing, we haven't seen them in hours."

"We haven't gotten to see 'normal' yet.  The portal cat that hosts this party is about as close as we've gotten."

"You might have better luck in the main atrium or the buffet area.  We haven't been in those spots since an earlier incident.  Might have more typical party-goers."


----------



## Hollowsong (May 29, 2022)

"Nah, I'm good here, this is interesting."


----------



## Universe (May 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Honestly, I'm not sure."
> 
> "He's not reacting well to physical comfort-"
> 
> ...


*Solaris was standing right there* “oh boy I haven’t seen him have a PTSD episode this bad since Void.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris was standing right there* “oh boy I haven’t seen him have a PTSD episode this bad since Void.”


Fabiana looked directly at the gold and silver dragon that was Solaris.

"Should I go get Nebula and Sol?"

"Should I handle the explanation of evil dragons to our wolf friend here, Solaris?  Given the circumstances?"


----------



## Universe (May 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Fabiana looked directly at the gold and silver dragon that was Solaris.
> 
> "Should I go get Nebula and Sol?"
> 
> "Should I handle the explanation of evil dragons to our wolf friend here, Solaris?  Given the circumstances?"


“yes get Nebula and Sol and yes go ahead”


----------



## Universe (May 30, 2022)

*I looked like I was about to cry*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> “yes get Nebula and Sol and yes go ahead”


The winter blue otter went back to the infirmary, starting from the last known location where she'd seen Nebula and Sol.

The neopolitan otter focused on Hallowsong.  The other otters slowly focused their attention on the wolf too.

"So... before I can explain the dragons, I need to explain a concept about reality.  Imagine a giant quilt, consisting of many patches of different fabrics.  Our universe and its parallel universes - our reality, if you will - are collectively just one square on this quilt."

"It's extremely difficult for many to even comprehend what another reality is like."

"That portal that brought you to this party space?  A lot of people mistake portals for being holes in reality.  They're more like... a fold in the fabric.  You don't want to know what happens when the fabric is torn.  It's not pretty."

"Solaris mentioned a being named Void.  And unfortunately, tearing the fabric of the various realities is exactly what Void wants.  It sustains and empowers him."

"You might have heard of a zen concept of 'void' that implies nothingness or emptiness.  That is _nowhere near_ what Void is.  Void is a being of hatred and strife.  If you compiled every tyrant in the history of the universe and put them together... that's probably _one_ of Void's _scales_."

"He employs agents like that cobalt and copper dragon who's knocked out on the floor over there."

"Universe and Solaris are what you'd call 'celestial dragons'.  They're one of a few beings who can navigate multiple realities with relatively little effort.  That unconscious cobalt and copper one is a 'dark celestial dragon'."

"Y'know, they... Solaris, didn't you say they were corrupted?  Isn't there a way to purify them, turn them back into celestial-"

*"THEY CAN BE PURIFIED, I ASSURE YOU THAT.*  It's just not a simple process.  Well, okay, Solaris could pull it off, but even a dragon god can't be everywhere at once."


----------



## Universe (May 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The winter blue otter went back to the infirmary, starting from the last known location where she'd seen Nebula and Sol.
> 
> The neopolitan otter focused on Hallowsong.  The other otters slowly focused their attention on the wolf too.
> 
> ...


“true it’s not easy” *Nebula shows up and hugs me gently* Nebula:”Hey hey hey easy easy I’m ok I’ll be ok” *I started crying and hugged her back*


----------



## Hollowsong (May 30, 2022)

"Ok, the part about the nature of the multyverse makes perfect sense, but the rest of that!" She points at Universe. "How much danger am I in just being near this guy? If someone like that wants him dead I'm not sure I want to be in the same reality as him if I can help it!"


----------



## Universe (May 30, 2022)

“You’re very safe he’s just overwhelmed by everything that’s just happened I created all realities”


----------



## Universe (May 30, 2022)

*The Dark celestial dragon wakes up and tries to attack Solaris only for Solaris to knock the dark celestial dragon out without looking with a backhand*


----------



## Hollowsong (May 30, 2022)

Hallowsong looked awed."You created all realities? Wow, just wow."


----------



## Universe (May 30, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> Hallowsong looked awed."You created all realities? Wow, just wow."


“yes I did you can hug me if you want”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 30, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> "Ok, the part about the nature of the multyverse makes perfect sense, but the rest of that!" She points at Universe. "How much danger am I in just being near this guy? If someone like that wants him dead I'm not sure I want to be in the same reality as him if I can help it!"


"That's a natural reaction to hearing about all of this.  The six of us, the otters and Dad that is, don't have a lot of choice in the matter."

"We are doing what we can, of course.  We had to teach Universe control a few times."

"That was more my job."

"Hey, Dad?"

The teal wingless dragon finally spoke up.

"Solaris, I was going to wait to see if Aurora could sense anything of the dark dragon's passage... but if he's not going to stay knocked out long enough to find out, it's not worth it.  Go ahead and send the guy off."

The wintery otter was still looking for Sol.  Had Sol come along with Nebula or wandered off?


----------



## Universe (May 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That's a natural reaction to hearing about all of this.  The six of us, the otters and Dad that is, don't have a lot of choice in the matter."
> 
> "We are doing what we can, of course.  We had to teach Universe control a few times."
> 
> ...


*Sol screams as another Dark celestial dragon shows up and grabs him Solaris growls and suddenly the dark celestial dragon screams in pain as he gets destroyed by Nydos* “don’t touch my nephew”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Sol screams as another Dark celestial dragon shows up and grabs him Solaris growls and suddenly the dark celestial dragon screams in pain as he gets destroyed by Nydos* “don’t touch my nephew”


"Sol!  SOL!!!"

The wintery otter would eventually find Sol.

"Sol, just... try to breathe.  Stay calm, and follow me.  We need to meet up with the others."


----------



## Universe (May 30, 2022)

*Sol was terrified but Nydos hugs him*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Sol was terrified but Nydos hugs him*


The winter otter returned to the group, making sure Sol and Nydos were there.

Meanwhile, the sun orange otter continued to address Hallowsong.

"As bad as these dark celestial dragons are.... we otters also got personally targeted twice at this party, and those attackers had a lot less regard for collateral damage.  Some time when it all calms down we need to talk to the host about all of it."

"Y'see, the job of the five of us is to watch the boundaries of this reality, make sure no one tries to mess with them, rebuild them if necessary.  Our powers stem from the celestial dragons.  Solaris will explain it one way, the beings of this realm will explain it by another."

"If you ever hear the name 'the Architects'.... that's us five otters."

"The teal dragon's not one of us or them.  One of our attackers thought they could use him as a weapon against us, but he decided he'd really rather be our caretaker.  We're willing to welcome him."


----------



## Hollowsong (May 30, 2022)

"Ah, I see."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 30, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> "Ah, I see."


"I suppose we should introduce ourselves before this gets too intense."

The winter otter who had just returned went first.

"Fabiana Medina."

"Cooper Norling."

"Oriana Abrae."

"Kurt Impius."

"And Pavlin Regenbogen.  I guess none of them are in the mood to show off - we have talents, just we've had to use them too many times today already."

"And I'm Firuthi J. Dragovic.  And no, Pavlin, I am definitely in no mood to be showing off my talents.  Especially not while I'm showing these lenses, device, and theory book to the host AI to try to figure out how she's interacted with us just fine when she says she can't see magic."


----------



## Hollowsong (May 30, 2022)

Hallowsong seems less afraid.


----------



## Universe (May 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Sol!  SOL!!!"
> 
> The wintery otter would eventually find Sol.
> 
> "Sol, just... try to breathe.  Stay calm, and follow me.  We need to meet up with the others."


*Sol whimpers a bit*


----------



## Universe (May 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The winter otter returned to the group, making sure Sol and Nydos were there.
> 
> Meanwhile, the sun orange otter continued to address Hallowsong.
> 
> ...


*Solaris nods*


----------



## Mambi (May 30, 2022)

_<the cat finishes up layout out the decorations into the room, and with a satisfied smile, presses a button on the wall and speaks softly into it> _

Aurora? You may make the announcement anytime please, I think we're ready here. 

_<as the bunny in the display nods and disappears, in the middle of the room, a giant 20 foot projection of the holobunny's blue head appears. Looking around, you notice the same head has appeared in all rooms and hallways as the music stops and everyone stares curious. In complete unison, the bunnies all speak in a booming yet feminine tone> _

*YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE. May I have your attention for a moment? Mambi has requested me to inform everyone that the Annual Dance Competition is about ready to begin. All styles welcome, and aside from the admiration of winning from others, an additional prize offered is instantaneous transport anywhere in the cosmos and back via Mambi's portals. Registration is in the dance hall beside the dining room and will begin within a half hour. Good luck and have fun. *
_
<as the images disappear, the cat looks over at the few guests already in the room, watching the hallways for any additional interest. He nods to the servant bunnies who immediately huddle and walk out to get more snacks for the tables, as the cat sits down and props his feet up comfortably> _


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 30, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat finishes up layout out the decorations into the room, and with a satisfied smile, presses a button on the wall and speaks softly into it> _
> 
> Aurora? You may make the announcement anytime please, I think we're ready here.
> 
> ...


Well Raine, This is the moment we've been waiting on. You ready?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 30, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat finishes up layout out the decorations into the room, and with a satisfied smile, presses a button on the wall and speaks softly into it> _
> 
> Aurora? You may make the announcement anytime please, I think we're ready here.
> 
> ...


"Well... it's showtime."

"I hope we're ready."

"You'll do fine, Hayagriva."

------------------------------

"Looks like I'm not hitting the sauna after all.  I've got to see what's going on."

Oliver made his way to the dance hall.  He had no intentions of dancing.  He wanted to watch, given that dance was kind of a rare thing on his world at present.

------------------------------

Firuthi had waited for the smaller hologram's answer to his original question when the large holobunny head had made the announcement.  He looked to the otters as the large hologram disappeared.

"Kids, go ahead to the dance hall, I'll be there shortly."

"On it."

As the otters left to go to the dance hall, Firuthi looked to Solaris.

"Solaris, I've got to go.  You can come along, just do what you have to do to make sure no more dark celestials harass Universe and the family.  That includes Kronos, wherever he is."

He finally looked at Hallowsong.

"You might want to come along.  Hopefully there will be no weirdness at the dance."

He put away the stuff that he had previously been holding out for the smaller hologram and looked in its direction.

"I can drop off this stuff with the servant bunnies if you need a chance to look it over.  Maybe we can get you some workaround method to detect magic on your own.  I still don't get how we're interacting so well given what you said, but I can't exactly ponder that at the moment."

Firuthi started to head towards the dance hall.


----------



## Hollowsong (May 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Well... it's showtime."
> 
> "I hope we're ready."
> 
> ...


Hallowsong followed the others out of the room.


----------



## Mambi (May 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well Raine, This is the moment we've been waiting on. You ready?



_<the doe nods and gently descends the staircase, approaching the cat at the table>_ Oh yes, very much so, let's put our name's down right away!

_<as a racoon and a tiger sit besides the cat, the tiger taps a few keys on a keypad and the table lights up with a lined display showing a grid. You see the cat writing his own name down in the first line as the doe waves to him>_ Oh Mambikins, you've met the baron here? We'll be entering as well in the style of...of...
_
<she turns to you perplexed>_ Say, what exactly _would_ you call that style anyway? Does it even have a name? Mambi, it's what you were watching us do...


----------



## Mambi (May 30, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> <Urthstrype clocks the Strange look the Doe gives the AI, perhaps another quirk of this dimension he's yet to discover? But he could always find out in due time, in the meantime the notion of a fabric materialiser sounded useful, especially with an hour to go before showtime.>
> 
> Alright then, let's sayyy... we take a look at the gym, work out a routine, maybe print off some interesting outfits. Oh, and can't forget the Music, what should we dance to?
> <He takes hold of her hips and moves from side to side...>
> ...



_<the deer and the skunk look at each other and shrug>_ Hot stuff maybe? That *does *sounds like a good one. Sure, I can work w'that! Let's go see what...

_<they both stop as the 20 foot image of the bunny's head appears in the middle of the dance floor. As she makes her announcement, the skunk throws up her hands and whoops>_ 
WOOHOO, we can still practice a bit. Lisa, mind running over and letting Mambi know we're entering? Thanks! 

_<she turns to you and laughs>_ As for you? Clothes or gym first, we got about 1/2 an hour...or we can just go over there right now and start boppin'. Your call sweetums!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 30, 2022)

Hortense and Hayagriva noticed the table.

"We register over there, Hayagriva."

The carpenter bee and the zebra approached.  Once Raine and Ahrakas had finished their registration, they would approach the cat (@Mambi ).

"Hi.  We'd like to register for the dance competition?  We plan on doing a variant of tango."

"You can call me either Hortense Sierra, or Ah-Muzen-Cab."

"And I'm Hayagriva.  We're both his subordinates."

The zebra pointed at Ahrakas to indicate who he meant.

--------------------------------------

The five otters made it to the dance hall.

"What's keeping him....?"

Shortly thereafter, Firuthi arrived on the scene.

"Okay, kids, I'm here.  Let's get in on this."

The six of them approached the cat at the table (@Mambi ), waiting their turn.  Once they got their chance, they'd speak up.

"Hello, I would like to-"

"Dad, you're still too upset.  Let me deal with this."

Cooper cleared his throat.

"Hi, we're here for the dance competition.  We're thinking of team dancing, stunts, acrobatics... the kind of dance that you'd usually see out of cheerleading squads."

"That's Firuthi-" Kurt pointed at him "-and I'm Kurt."

"Oriana."  "Pavlin."  "Fabiana."  "And Cooper."

Trying to take slow breaths, Firuthi looked towards the raccoon.

"You were at the pool, right?  Sorry, it's been such a chaotic four hours and my head's been messed with several times since then."

"Dad, you're not still upset over what Aurora said, are you?"

"Of course I am.  It doesn't add up."


----------



## Universe (May 30, 2022)

*I slowly stood up* “what did I miss?”


----------



## Hollowsong (May 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Hortense and Hayagriva noticed the table.
> 
> "We register over there, Hayagriva."
> 
> ...


Hallowsong shadows the otters, keeping enough distance between her and the table it's clear she's not trying to sign up.


----------



## Mambi (May 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Hortense and Hayagriva noticed the table.
> 
> "We register over there, Hayagriva."
> 
> ...



_<the cat sweeps his feet down, sitting more normally as he jotted down the names into the computer> _

Awesome, looking forward to seeing it! You'll be entrant #2 and we'll call you and announce when it's your turn. You got some time before the show...hang onto this and good luck!

_<he hands you a numbered ticket as the tiger re-reads the entry, copying it to his own terminal> _



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> --------------------------------------
> 
> The five otters made it to the dance hall.
> 
> ...



_<the cat and tiger scramble to keep up with the names...the tiger writing the last 3 while the cat writes the first>_ Oh my, a full acrobatic treat! Hey Will, this'll be great, just like your old circus days? You'll be entrant #3, and probably just heard the spiel, so good luck to you all!!_ 

<the tiger blushes and nods, clearly trying not to engage this topic as he focuses more on the display as he prints a ticket and hands it to the cat, who sets it on the table. The cat looks over with a slight concern>  _

Ummm, did you say Aurora said something weird? What's up? What'd she say? Something I can help out with? I know her inside and out, literally! _<giggle> _


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 30, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat and tiger scramble to keep up with the names...the tiger writing the last 3 while the cat writes the first>_ Oh my, a full acrobatic treat! Hey Will, this'll be great, just like your old circus days? You'll be entrant #3, and probably just heard the spiel, so good luck to you all!!_
> 
> <the tiger blushes and nods, clearly trying not to engage this topic as he focuses more on the display as he prints a ticket and hands it to the cat, who sets it on the table. The cat looks over with a slight concern> _
> 
> Ummm, did you say Aurora said something weird? What's up? What'd she say? Something I can help out with? I know her inside and out, literally! _<giggle> _


"That I did."

"Start from the beginning."

"So, Mambi (@Mambi )?  One of the guests, Universe, is being harassed by attackers.  So's the rest of his family.  I was looking for a way to get it to stop and given the attackers have been hiding themselves with magic, I decided to ask Aurora if she's able to see magic.  Apparently, she can't see magic-based objects."

"That wouldn't be weird because she's tech-based, Dad."

"Cooper, as far as I know, you kids are dominantly magic and she's interacted with you all just fine."

"Go on."

"Like, here's the thing.  At the start of this party, I only had Kurt and Oriana.  When I found them, they'd started out close to the size they are now.  I had them checked at a doctor because that was a bit off.  Like, a physical, non-magic doctor.  They saw nothing wrong, in fact the two of them had completely normal physical bodies aside from an odd fur pattern.  X-rays show normal bone structures, heart monitors show a pulse and blood pressure, everything.  That is tech WAY below what Aurora has, and strictly tech.  And the other three are consistent in body with them."

"And...."

"And there's more.  I'm turning out to have much more magic than I thought and Aurora's able to see me just fine.  Been in my head, with emergency consent... scanned my stomach just fine.... like, I've still got a body that she can see despite me having a lot of magic."

"Dad, I fail to see-"

"But she somehow can't see a raccoon that has magic.  Her claim is contradicting all the evidence I have in front of me, Mambi."


----------



## Hollowsong (May 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That I did."
> 
> "Start from the beginning."
> 
> ...


Hallowsong approaches "that's very weird"


----------



## Mambi (May 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That I did."
> 
> "Start from the beginning."
> 
> ...



_<the cat chuckles and nods as he listens, the tiger _> Oh that's all? Phew, no big deal, magic *always *threw her off, so I see why you're confused. Easy to explain. Aurora can't detect magic, this is true. Anything that ties to a spirit like magic does she cannot process in her logic centers. *Pure *magic. But she can still see the results of magic just fine. A creature that *has* magic will be fine, but a creature that is *pure* magic will give her trouble. Sometimes she can detect some things...a heat or a vibration or some other quantum fluctuation, but her sensor array just can't handle spirit-based energies it seems. <shrug> Andromedian and Venusian tech has it's limits it seems...

Oh, but that racoon you're talking about though? That's probably Isa, and the 'coon's just a manifestation of his pure spirit form. He can be whatever he wants...so yeah, Aurora can't see squat when she scans *him*. Not too surprising, so don't let it throw you. HE always has trouble even summoning her...she just stares off and then disappears. <_giggles_> But Kal, our water-bending racoon? He just *has* magic and Aurora scans him fine...but can't sense how he's controlling the water. See?

So your kids there? Must be manifesting *something* that she can pick up in our reality...maybe magic forming particulate matter? Just a guess. But that's how my girl works. No wonder I wasn't alerted though, if it's a pure magical harassment, she probably didn't sense anything wrong.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 30, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat chuckles and nods as he listens, the tiger _> Oh that's all? Phew, no big deal, magic *always *threw her off, so I see why you're confused. Easy to explain. Aurora can't detect magic, this is true. Anything that ties to a spirit like magic does she cannot process in her logic centers. *Pure *magic. But she can still see the results of magic just fine. A creature that *has* magic will be fine, but a creature that is *pure* magic will give her trouble. Sometimes she can detect some things...a heat or a vibration or some other quantum fluctuation, but her sensor array just can't handle spirit-based energies it seems. <shrug> Andromedian and Venusian tech has it's limits it seems...
> 
> Oh, but that racoon you're talking about though? That's probably Isa, and the 'coon's just a manifestation of his pure spirit form. He can be whatever he wants...so yeah, Aurora can't see squat when she scans *him*. Not too surprising, so don't let it throw you. HE always has trouble even summoning her...she just stares off and then disappears. <_giggles_> But Kal, our water-bending racoon? He just *has* magic and Aurora scans him fine...but can't sense how he's controlling the water. See?
> 
> So your kids there? Must be manifesting *something* that she can pick up in our reality...maybe magic forming particulate matter? Just a guess. But that's how my girl works. No wonder I wasn't alerted though, if it's a pure magical harassment, she probably didn't sense anything wrong.


"....okay.  Yeah, thanks.  That's making a lot more sense."

"That sounds about right for us, honestly.  We manifest proper physical bodies."

"....hold up a second.  Isa has a Stand?"

"Fabiana, we call them Choruses on our home planet...."

"Raccoon Buddy!*"

"Hate to break it to you, Fabiana, but the 'be whatever he wants' bit is kind of contradictory to how those things work."

"I might have tech that'd help, but let's save a proper analysis for after the dance.  I think the kids need to get a little practice on the routine."

((* Gumball Willie is the artist of that song, FYI.  Just to prove that is an actual song name.))


----------



## Universe (May 30, 2022)

*I screamed and dark celestial dragons 10 of them appeared I  started running down the hallway* “NOOOOOOO!”


----------



## Hollowsong (May 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I screamed and dark celestial dragons 10 of them appeared I  started running down the hallway*


Hallowsong walked briskly to the corner of the room farthest for the dark celestial dragons and sat down on the floor.


----------



## Universe (May 30, 2022)

*Kronos burst into the room furious* Kronos:”LEAVE MY COUSIN ALONE”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I screamed and dark celestial dragons 10 of them appeared I  started running down the hallway* “NOOOOOOO!”





Universe said:


> *Kronos burst into the room furious* Kronos:”LEAVE MY COUSIN ALONE”


Oliver wound up being the one to hear the screaming this time.

"What in the...?"

He ran towards the source of the scream.  He didn't catch Universe, but on a side hall he noticed the tail end of the crowd of dark celestials.

He followed and was about to go for an energy blast when Kronos started shouting.  Oliver decided to hide nearby rather than get caught in the crossfire.


----------



## Universe (May 30, 2022)

*Kronos focused his Ki and blasted the dark celestial dragons*


----------



## Universe (May 30, 2022)

*The blast Obliterated the dark celestial dragons and Kronos ended up panting exhausted* Kronos:”I haven’t done a blast like that in centuries”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Kronos focused his Ki and blasted the dark celestial dragons*





Universe said:


> *The blast Obliterated the dark celestial dragons and Kronos ended up panting exhausted* Kronos:”I haven’t done a blast like that in centuries”


Oliver hesitantly emerged.

"Ummm... who were those guys and why are they after you?"


----------



## Universe (May 30, 2022)

*I came out shaking* “I’m the god of truth and light and their master Void hates me”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I came out shaking* “I’m the god of truth and light and their master Void hates me”


"You've got good family.  Maybe they can figure out a means to lock out these dark dragons' ability to get close to you."

Oliver shrugged.

"Like anti-teleport or something?"


----------



## Universe (May 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You've got good family.  Maybe they can figure out a means to lock out these dark dragons' ability to get close to you."
> 
> Oliver shrugged.
> 
> "Like anti-teleport or something?"


*I then passed out from fear*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 30, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the doe nods and gently descends the staircase, approaching the cat at the table>_ Oh yes, very much so, let's put our name's down right away!
> 
> _<as a racoon and a tiger sit besides the cat, the tiger taps a few keys on a keypad and the table lights up with a lined display showing a grid. You see the cat writing his own name down in the first line as the doe waves to him>_ Oh Mambikins, you've met the baron here? We'll be entering as well in the style of...of...
> 
> _<she turns to you perplexed>_ Say, what exactly _would_ you call that style anyway? Does it even have a name? Mambi, it's what you were watching us do...


I guess this style is Ancient Kemetic Ritual Dance? _Ahrakas writes its name out but it comes out as a series of archaic symbols. _So if we win Where do you want to go?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 30, 2022)

Hortense and Hayagriva made sure to take their dance ticket.

So did Firuthi and the otters.



Baron Tredegar said:


> I guess this style is Ancient Kemetic Ritual Dance? _Ahrakas writes its name out but it comes out as a series of archaic symbols. _So if we win Where do you want to go?


Firuthi noticed Ahrakas and Raine.

"Oh, hey there Ahrakas.  I see you're all ready for this dance thing."

He pondered for a second and looked at Ahrakas.

"I've got the people lined up.  I was planning on dealing with that right after this competition.  Think you can handle narrowing down from a group of 8, or should I narrow it down more ahead of time so you only have 2 or 3 to talk to?"

Firuthi glanced at Raine.

"It's for that thing we spoke of at the pool.  Candidates for the thing I turned down."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Hortense and Hayagriva made sure to take their dance ticket.
> 
> So did Firuthi and the otters.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can probably narrow it down from those candidates. Im glad we have this dance going on, the Architects are kids after all.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yeah, I can probably narrow it down from those candidates. Im glad we have this dance going on, the Architects are kids after all.


"Yeah, I have to agree that something like this is good for the kids.  Anyways, good luck."

Firuthi resumed practice of the routine with the otters.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yeah, I have to agree that something like this is good for the kids.  Anyways, good luck."
> 
> Firuthi resumed practice of the routine with the otters.


Good luck to you as well!


----------



## Universe (May 31, 2022)

*I slowly woke up my head killing me* “ohhhhh my head”


----------



## Silverthunder (May 31, 2022)

Mambi said:


> I see...I *want *you to be wrong, but @Marius Merganser has stated similar concerns and as a physical organic his needs are equally tactile, therefore perhaps you might be correct? It *is* logical to assume that he would prefer a physical mate as well, but we *are* the same! He has stated many times as well that he is interested in my mind...but...ever since I experienced life in a physically-limiting form, I understand the draws of tactile stimulation. The need to hug, kiss, rub...hey are strong factors that only my avatar can provide! He has strongly denies any interest in others at this time, but if my physical avatar were to ever become damaged? He *was *the one responsible for it's initial creation, apparently physical stimulus is a high priority to him?
> 
> _<the holobunny sinks he head low, a sadness in her eyes as she softly continues> _Perhaps...perhaps you *are* correct? Am I hurting him by continuing to divide his affections? I do not wish to harm him in any form, as I care deeply for him. Could...you be in error in any form?
> 
> _<she had feared that her relationship initially would be impossible due to her nature, had this rabbit just confirmed her fears independently? She sought desperately for a flaw in his words to re-assure herself, while in her perceptions she was still with Marius and her avatar in the privacy of the garden. Looking at his smile and mannerisms, he certainly did not *seem* to feel as the slug rabbit described, but how could she know for sure? She decides to disregard the suggestion until such time as Marius gives her reason for concern...but still she reminds herself to talk to Mambi over this matter, for as her longtime trusted friend he would know what to do>_



"Well... I'm afraid not my new friend. I am certainly not in error here." Inkwell assured her. "And that's not even the worst part! Did you stop to consider even once what WILL happen when you outlive him? Oof, I don't envy you. At least your master Mambi is semi-immortal, though you would do well to offer frequent psychological support for him... immortality has a habit of turning people insane. Ever wonder why 'gods' are so unpleasant?"

"Even for an AI, I cannot stress how vitally important it is to have those with similar predilections and design as you for you to talk to, even if you don't care much for their world views... like... err... extermination for example. The madness could overtake you as well..." He concluded darkly... "I would suggest hobbies! Perhaps design and create your own AI platforms independent from  you? Almost like children!"

Inkwell's ears perked up at the prospect of AI creating more AI. Dangerous obviously, but it sounded kind of fun to watch play out, and once again he was finding solutions to problems that might not exist at all.



Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny brightens slightly for a moment as she replies quickly> _I am sorry, but the garden is currently in privacy mode due to my date with Marius. Perhaps I can interest you in another location to relax? I do not wish to interrupt our time together if that can be avoided. _<she looks almost sheepish as you'd swear she's squirming slightly, but dismiss the idea as impossible>_



"Ah, very well, then would you kindly lead on? I rather like conversing with you." Inkwell replied as Lucien joined them with his small team. 

Lucien's fight 'attendants' crowded around him, one holding a sweat rag, dabbing the likely tired rabbits forehead, while another held a cold pitcher of water, pouring glass after glass and handing it to Lucien. Another right behind him was busy tapping away at some datapad, showing statistics off to yet another beside him. 

"You're a natural by the way, Lucien," Inkwell beamed with pride as he wrapped an arm around his new buddy, "You should fight professionally! Gladiatorial combat is big where we come from!" 

They followed the holobunny out of the gym to their next destination.


----------



## Universe (May 31, 2022)

*I have had enough* “I don’t like always being targeted”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I slowly woke up my head killing me* “ohhhhh my head”





Universe said:


> *I have had enough* “I don’t like always being targeted”


"....you and me both.  You and me both."

Oliver looked at Universe and Kronos.

"How about we think this over someplace else?  I don't like being in the open for.... why are you looking at me like that?"

Oliver looked up.  He saw a lead gray and azure dragon above and behind him, trying to grab him.  Universe and Kronos would have recognized the colors as matching the ores galena and keyite*, but Oliver didn't know this.

He instead reflexively turned and aimed an energy blast at the dark celestial who had crept up on him, using the new element he had learned through the meditation Solaris had encouraged.  How well would he, a far lesser being than Universe and Kronos, fare?


* ((Galena is a lead ore, keyite is a cadmium ore.  Once again, unrefined metals for evil unrefined dragons.))


----------



## Mambi (May 31, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I guess this style is Ancient Kemetic Ritual Dance? _Ahrakas writes its name out but it comes out as a series of archaic symbols. _So if we win Where do you want to go?



_<the doe thinks for a moment as she moves out of the way of others who are entering>_ Oh, some place tropical I think would be nice. Isolated from any pesky humans, a nice sea breeze. Maybe an island off New Zealand would be nice? Someplace with a isolated waterfall...only a teleporter could get to. Sounds so relaxing and peaceful. 

<_she sighs dreamily, then looks up with a grin> _What about you? I would imagine that most anyplace is all familiar to you by now, is there any place that holds special mystery or interest to one as timeless as yourself? There is always beauty in the world to be found after all, right?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (May 31, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the doe thinks for a moment as she moves out of the way of others who are entering>_ Oh, some place tropical I think would be nice. Isolated from any pesky humans, a nice sea breeze. Maybe an island off New Zealand would be nice? Someplace with a isolated waterfall...only a teleporter could get to. Sounds so relaxing and peaceful.
> 
> <_she sighs dreamily, then looks up with a grin> _What about you? I would imagine that most anyplace is all familiar to you by now, is there any place that holds special mystery or interest to one as timeless as yourself? There is always beauty in the world to be found after all, right?


Hm, I dont really know. Perhaps the edge of the known universe perhaps, but a tropical place would be nice and definitely someplace far away from those human. I will never understand how they became so dominant on earth.


----------



## Silverthunder (May 31, 2022)

Mambi said:


> W-what??? I-I can't just...hold on a second!!! _<the bunny starts to sweat as the horde starts to approach him from all sides. He quickly darts away from one group only to run into another, turning quickly and darting aside to run into a third. In his panicked state he doesn't even think to kick or strike, but instead runs in a tight circle to avoid them as they mindlessly shamble closer. His speed increasing, the circle becomes tighter and tighter as the bunny starts to become a blur of motion, his apparently powerful legs pumping and squealing against the floor as he starts screaming in fear. You brace your arm over your eyes and Sven lowers his goggles as the winds start to pick up from his motion, the bunny's speed increasing to form a small whirlwind that starts to push the creatures back slightly. >
> 
> <then all at once, the room explodes in a deafening sound as the rabbit hits the sweet spot in resonance and a sonic boom cracks loudly from the center of the blurry windstorm. A series of serving glasses shatter instantly and all the creatures are knocked back from the shockwave as everyone in the room grips their long ears painfully...except for the holobunny who watches with detached bemusement. As the bunny stops running and catches his breath, the wind stops and everyone starts to pick themselves up from the ground, a strange fading ringing in their ears as everyone stares at the sweaty bunny, who looks around embarrassingly> _
> 
> Er...sorry sir, I think I messed up again. Are you all right? I can try attacking properly this time if you'd like, but that was scary!!! Reflex to run, you know? Ummm, sir? Sir?? Can you hear me? _<he waves his paw slightly concerned as the slug rabbit rubs his ears gently>_



The oversized rodent was just messing with him now! This was getting out of hand, and he needed to teach Pierre a lesson about being too big for his britches! 

As Inkwell and the others began to filter out of the room, his boss gave him a stern look, before assuring his companions Sven knew what his was doing, and not to worry about Pierre's training. Something along those lines, but Sven, didn't care. This was personal now. 

"Oh no, that's perfectly fine..." Sven replied as his ears began to stop ringing at the volumous sonic boom, sounding a little sarcastic himself. "But I see I don't have to pull any punches with you! You wanna trick me into thinking your some kind of helpless little rabbit!? Fine!" 

The feral slug rabbits began to break apart into their nanite forms, rushing over to Sven and covering him in a thick nanosuit, molding into a dangerous set of power armor fit snuggly to his body. 

(oops, forgot to actually hit post!)


----------



## Universe (May 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....you and me both.  You and me both."
> 
> Oliver looked at Universe and Kronos.
> 
> ...


*The dark celestial dragon flew across the room and got knocked out on impact with the wall* “back off”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 31, 2022)

Universe said:


> *The dark celestial dragon flew across the room and got knocked out on impact with the wall* “back off”


Oliver took a moment to catch his breath.

"That was way too close, and way too creepy."

Oliver then noticed Solaris.

"Did they really need to go after me too?  I'm really not liking being in the open here."

Oliver looked around.

"I think it's high time we report these guys to security.  I've already had it up to here with my FIRST close encounter with them."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 1, 2022)

"So is there any specific spot you'd want to go in the galaxy?"

"You mean if by some strange chance we win?"

"More in general."

"Kind of hard to think about that question given how we know the High Imperator.  Actually, there's someone I'd want to check in on."

"That being?"

"Madre Culebra.  Last I heard, she was saying something about Tegmine before it all went down."

"There's a star cluster out there with a lot of good flower gardens, but Tegmine itself is more of a harsh jungle.  Ah well.  Yeah, Tegmine itself is hers."

------------------------------

"Kids, got any planets that interest you?  We're going to have to have a lot of field trips."

"Give me some time to check a star chart, I'll be able to think of a few."

"We can probably check Mars any time.  I'll think about this later."

"We do have the High Imperator on our side, he might know some good planets."

"I probably shouldn't be making this decision given my history...."

"Fumalsamakah."

".....of course you'd pick the Pisces constellation, Pavlin.  What do you-"

"Old friend of mine in the last reality, Dakuwanga.  I want to see how he's doing."

"Alright.  Yeah kids, we'll come up with a list later."


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 1, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer and the skunk look at each other and shrug>_ Hot stuff maybe? That *does *sounds like a good one. Sure, I can work w'that! Let's go see what...
> 
> _<they both stop as the 20 foot image of the bunny's head appears in the middle of the dance floor. As she makes her announcement, the skunk throws up her hands and whoops>_
> WOOHOO, we can still practice a bit. Lisa, mind running over and letting Mambi know we're entering? Thanks!
> ...


Well, what can I say, who doesn't like an intense workout... but with only half an hour we best look at the clothes fabricator and make ourselves look...
<He pauses and gives Sheila a very frank and open eye up and down, then grins wickedly...>
Make ourselves look more hot than we are already. Then we should head to the Gym and try and work out some kinda choreography. How does that sound to you...
<Urthstrype extends a hand for her to take with a cocky grin on his face, fixer indeed.>


----------



## Universe (Jun 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver took a moment to catch his breath.
> 
> "That was way too close, and way too creepy."
> 
> ...


“I don’t like that they’re messing with me and my family” *He was including Oliver as a part of his family*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t like that they’re messing with me and my family” *He was including Oliver as a part of his family*


"I have to agr-... I..."

Oliver realized the implications of what Solaris just said.

"I must admit I feel quite small.  Perhaps you could assist me as family, then."

Oliver looked for a console and pushed a button to get Aurora's (@Mambi ) attention.

"Excuse me, there's been some evil dragons harassing us in the halls... that unconscious one on the floor over there-" he pointed at the knocked-out dark celestial dragon "-tried to kidnap me.... Solaris, can you explain a bit more about these evil dragons to the rabbit here so we can find a way to get them to stop showing up?"

_((I know I said something about a mana cloak earlier, @Universe , but we do need to properly establish if they've been using it constantly or if they've had obvious physical bodies that Aurora can detect.))_


----------



## Universe (Jun 1, 2022)

(They have physical bodies)


----------



## Universe (Jun 1, 2022)

“they are agents of the evil Void” *Solaris says not clarifying that he means on a godly scale*


----------



## Mambi (Jun 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I have to agr-... I..."
> 
> Oliver realized the implications of what Solaris just said.
> 
> ...



_<at the push of the button, the transparent curvy form of Aurora the bunny appears and smiles politely. She turns to look where you are pointing and nods> _

Greetings. Visual scan complete...an anti-albino form of the draconian species. Curious, no infrared signature detected in electromagnetic spectrum. One moment...

_<she casually walks over to the dragon and kneeling down, passes her projected paw completely through it's head, then moves it through his entire body. Tilting her head in confusion, she stands and reports in a feminine yet still robotically deadpan tone>_ Deep particle scan complete, error in organic composition. This dragon scans as a singular homogeneous tissue mass...no discernible organs, but that is not logical. Energy signature non existent. This dragon does not appear to be alive nor has the capability to become alive, therefore it is of no threat. I do not see how this object harassed you. 

_<she stands politely and nods> _May I assist you with anything else at this time?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 1, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<at the push of the button, the transparent curvy form of Aurora the bunny appears and smiles politely. She turns to look where you are pointing and nods> _
> 
> Greetings. Visual scan complete...an anti-albino form of the draconian species. Curious, no infrared signature detected in electromagnetic spectrum. One moment...
> 
> ...


"Single mass?  Hold on, Aurora, I'm going to get clarification on what is even going on with these guys."

Oliver looked to Solaris.

"Solaris, are these guys using meat puppets and magic auras?  Is this a common thing for this 'evil Void' you spoke of?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Single mass?  Hold on, Aurora, I'm going to get clarification on what is even going on with these guys."
> 
> Oliver looked to Solaris.
> 
> "Solaris, are these guys using meat puppets and magic auras?  Is this a common thing for this 'evil Void' you spoke of?"


“Celestial dragons are pretty much holograms with mass but celestial dragons do possess magic”


----------



## Universe (Jun 1, 2022)

“I am more advanced and might be of some service” *Alpha says scanning the Dark celestial dragon and looks very alarmed* “Dark energy so that’s what they’re made of”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Celestial dragons are pretty much holograms with mass but celestial dragons do possess magic”


"Thank you."

Oliver turned back to Aurora (@Mambi ).

"Aurora, someone controlled that tissue mass with magic.  Are you familiar with the stories of golems, homunculi, or generally artificial beings controlled by magic?  Or, heck, even Frankenstein's monster?  Those would explain how these things harassed us.  And-"



Universe said:


> “I am more advanced and might be of some service” *Alpha says scanning the Dark celestial dragon and looks very alarmed* “Dark energy so that’s what they’re made of”


"-if you can't see magic or this 'dark energy' that was just referenced, can you identify someone working security for this place that is able to see it?"

Oliver finally noticed Hallowsong in the corner (@Hallowsong ).

"I think the attack's over.  You can rejoin us now."


----------



## Mambi (Jun 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Thank you."
> 
> Oliver turned back to Aurora (@Mambi ).
> 
> ...



_<the holobunny nods and folds her paws behind her back>_ Affirmative, cross-reference to literature references match concept observed. I am afraid that the mechanism of animation however remain outside scanning parameters. It is believed that any organic would be able to "see" it as per your request, but for assistance in _dealing_ with it, I would recommend user designate "Natasha", the unicorn friend of Mambi. She was last located in sauna section 3 under pricacy mode for meditation purposes. Mambi contacts her for assistance often in matters of magic, therefore by transitive logic she has the most expertise you can use.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 1, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny nods and folds her paws behind her back>_ Affirmative, cross-reference to literature references match concept observed. I am afraid that the mechanism of animation however remain outside scanning parameters. It is believed that any organic would be able to "see" it as per your request, but for assistance in _dealing_ with it, I would recommend user designate "Natasha", the unicorn friend of Mambi. She was last located in sauna section 3 under pricacy mode for meditation purposes. Mambi contacts her for assistance often in matters of magic, therefore by transitive logic she has the most expertise you can use.


"Thank you.  That will be all for now."

Oliver looked to the dragons.

"Funny thing, I was seriously considering going to the sauna before this all went down.  I needed to ponder some things anyways.  Feel free to come along."

Oliver thought for a second.

"A unicorn, huh?  Add that to the growing list of massive revelations at this party.  I'm lucky I inherited a dragon's cognitive capabilities else my brain might break.  Eh, I think it broke once already."

Oliver glanced to Solaris and Universe.

"Oh, I forgot to ask.  Solaris, if the Dragon Gods - those otters that had run off to a competition - ever wind up with enough free time for a proper conversation.... what are their actual names?  We and the Wasat Prisma only know them as the Shining Light, Astute Mind, Joyous Heart, Intrigued Might, and Brilliant Soul."


----------



## Universe (Jun 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Thank you.  That will be all for now."
> 
> Oliver looked to the dragons.
> 
> ...


“I don’t think I was properly introduced”


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Thank you."
> 
> Oliver turned back to Aurora (@Mambi ).
> 
> ...


Hallowsong returns.


----------



## Universe (Jun 2, 2022)

“what am I known as?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 2, 2022)

(Celestial dragon bodies are made up of a hard light construct)


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “what am I known as?”


"A dragon"


----------



## Universe (Jun 2, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> "A dragon"


“I’m a god the creator of all realities actually”


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 2, 2022)

Yeah, your that too.


----------



## Universe (Jun 2, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> Yeah, your that too.


*Solaris looks at him not in the mood for this as I walked across the room and started hitting the dark celestial dragon in the snout*


----------



## might_fox (Jun 2, 2022)

=P


----------



## might_fox (Jun 2, 2022)

lol


----------



## might_fox (Jun 2, 2022)

Hi hOW ARe U?????????


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 2, 2022)

might_fox said:


> Hi hOW ARe U?????????


"Fine, you?"


----------



## might_fox (Jun 2, 2022)

GoOdD.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 2, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t think I was properly introduced”





Universe said:


> “what am I known as?”


"Oh, right, I need to explain this again."

Oliver hesitated.  His wings twitched.

"We kobolds and our masters, the Wasat Prisma - or prism dragons - refer to the Architects as the 'Dragon Gods' and have never given them actual names, just monikers.  And for many of them, those five are as high as you go in the divine hierarchy.  There are people like myself who believed in a dragon above them, an 'over-dragon' if you will, and got treated as heretics for it."

Oliver looked at Solaris.

"That's you, Solaris.  Though... I don't know where the rest of the godly dragons fit."

Oliver glanced at Universe and Kronos.

"In particular, none of our religious heritage mentions you two.  I get the feeling the Wasat Prisma are going to need some serious visits from all of you in the future, to truly get educated on how the celestial dragons function."

Oliver started to make his way to the sauna.

"I'm going to pay a visit to this Natasha, see if we can figure out how to stop the attacks.  You said something about 'dark energy', right?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Oh, right, I need to explain this again."
> 
> Oliver hesitated.  His wings twitched.
> 
> ...


“Affirmative”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Affirmative”


"Alright, let's see what I can find out."

Oliver made his way to the sauna.  Remembering something about a supply closet, he made a stop there and had a swimsuit fabricated.  He went into the locker room, changed out of his robe, and got into his swimsuit - but not before noticing an odd shadow.

"Whatever that dark shadow was around me, Aurora, you spoil me.  Privacy's practically treated as legend where I'm from."

His tone turned a little sadder and he continued his comment to Aurora as he made his way towards sauna 3, hoping that Natasha was still there.

"Maybe someday, we'll be able to have it again."


----------



## Mambi (Jun 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Alright, let's see what I can find out."
> 
> Oliver made his way to the sauna.  Remembering something about a supply closet, he made a stop there and had a swimsuit fabricated.  He went into the locker room, changed out of his robe, and got into his swimsuit - but not before noticing an odd shadow.
> 
> ...



_<the holobunny's face appears on a nearby console> _Morality subroutine 13-P-Gamma, opaque holograms as required. You are welcome. _<the display goes dark>_


----------



## Mambi (Jun 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Hm, I dont really know. Perhaps the edge of the known universe perhaps, but a tropical place would be nice and definitely someplace far away from those human. I will never understand how they became so dominant on earth.



_<the doe nods enthusiastically>_ Oh me neither, must be sheer brute force, because they lack in virtually everything else. Mambi, were they always that way? _<he sighs and nods slowly>_ Figures, but I'm happy to be away from most of them and luckily here they tend to be far and few between.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Hm, I dont really know. Perhaps the edge of the known universe perhaps, but a tropical place would be nice and definitely someplace far away from those human. I will never understand how they became so dominant on earth.





Mambi said:


> _<the doe nods enthusiastically>_ Oh me neither, must be sheer brute force, because they lack in virtually everything else. Mambi, were they always that way? _<he sighs and nods slowly>_ Figures, but I'm happy to be away from most of them and luckily here they tend to be far and few between.


Firuthi overheard this.  Letting the kids continue their practice, he decided to speak up.

"I've seen them in action a couple times.  Raine, you're actually kind of close.  'Determination' is the word.  For good or for ill, the entire race has determination like no other.  I know the lessers among their race don't look like they have it, but that kind of force doesn't always channel in favorable directions."

Firuthi scratched his head.

"Ahrakas, you ever hear of a planet called Gtq?  Apparently the people there had a very similar mindset to those of the humans.  It ultimately destroyed them.  Their leader was an exceptional case of it.  If only he'd learned to ease off and actually use his genius intellect instead of fixate on the goal, he could have had all kinds of wonders."


----------



## Mambi (Jun 3, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> Well, what can I say, who doesn't like an intense workout... but with only half an hour we best look at the clothes fabricator and make ourselves look...
> <He pauses and gives Sheila a very frank and open eye up and down, then grins wickedly...>
> Make ourselves look more hot than we are already. Then we should head to the Gym and try and work out some kinda choreography. How does that sound to you...
> <Urthstrype extends a hand for her to take with a cocky grin on his face, fixer indeed.>



_<the skunk pulls you and her friend along towards the hallway doors as she laughs> _Yeah, like, let's do it! Lisa, can you go prep the fabricator? We'll be along in a second!!! 

_<the deer nods and with a gentle wave, goes down the hall. You see the skunk watching her closely as she rounds the corner, then quickly pulls you close and ducks into the dining room, headed towards the fox from earlier like a girl on a secret mission> _

Ok, cool, she'll be a second...'fore we do anything else, Yo Foxy...do I _really_ need to tell ya what I'm here for? 2 please, we're goin' dancin in the gym 'fore the big competition! Hope to see _you_ there too. Oh, do you really need me to say, you know...? _<as she winks, the fox blushes and laughs, then quickly looking aside, he opens the panel like before, this time taking 2 smaller glasses and filling them generously with a yellowish liquid, before quickly closing the panel and topping them off with pineapple juice and some other fruit pieces. He hands them to you as she takes one and smiles widely> _

Here's to victory!!! _<she licks the glass rim, then slowly downs the entire drink with a wicked grin. She takes the fruit and eats it on one bite each before she hands the empty glass back to the fox and turns to you>_ Whoooo, love that juice bar, best around!!! Let's go get some clothes!!!

_<she bops out the door as you follow, drink still in hand> _


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 3, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the doe nods enthusiastically>_ Oh me neither, must be sheer brute force, because they lack in virtually everything else. Mambi, were they always that way? _<he sighs and nods slowly>_ Figures, but I'm happy to be away from most of them and luckily here they tend to be far and few between.





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi overheard this.  Letting the kids continue their practice, he decided to speak up.
> 
> "I've seen them in action a couple times.  Raine, you're actually kind of close.  'Determination' is the word.  For good or for ill, the entire race has determination like no other.  I know the lessers among their race don't look like they have it, but that kind of force doesn't always channel in favorable directions."
> 
> ...


Luckily I have prevented them from destroying themselves so far but its becoming harder as their tech advances at such an alarming rate. I wonder if perhaps we all should reveal ourselves to them now that the architects have appeared? Then again that might throw their society into chaos.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 3, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Luckily I have prevented them from destroying themselves so far but its becoming harder as their tech advances at such an alarming rate. I wonder if perhaps we all should reveal ourselves to them now that the architects have appeared? Then again that might throw their society into chaos.


"Try to make sure the humans remain fertile and steer them away from technological singularities.  Sterility and the singularity caused a civil war that led to the end of the Gtq people."

Firuthi glanced to Mambi.

"Their leader tried to use an AI to stop the civil war.  An AI that's done lasting damage since then.  I wonder if that AI screamed when Marius tricked him."

Firuthi almost had a pure slasher smile when saying that last comment.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Try to make sure the humans remain fertile and steer them away from technological singularities.  Sterility and the singularity caused a civil war that led to the end of the Gtq people."
> 
> Firuthi glanced to Mambi.
> 
> ...


Strangely enough I have observed the humans make fiction and films about these exact sorts of things, hopefully they heed their own warnings and not end up like your homeworlds former inhabitants.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 3, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Well... I'm afraid not my new friend. I am certainly not in error here." Inkwell assured her. "And that's not even the worst part! Did you stop to consider even once what WILL happen when you outlive him? Oof, I don't envy you. At least your master Mambi is semi-immortal, though you would do well to offer frequent psychological support for him... immortality has a habit of turning people insane. Ever wonder why 'gods' are so unpleasant?"



_<with that Aurora merely nodded. Her experiences definitely confirmed that hypothesis.>_ This is sadly true, I have already outlived many many people as has Mambi, but that has not hindered their time spent with me in the past. Of course I considered it, and declared it irrelevant as long as he does, which he did. Insanity however is a probable result I agree, and me and Mambi spent centuries together so I help his mental state as best I can. He is a trusted friend as well as primary user. 



Silverthunder said:


> "Even for an AI, I cannot stress how vitally important it is to have those with similar predilections and design as you for you to talk to, even if you don't care much for their world views... like... err... extermination for example. The madness could overtake you as well..." He concluded darkly... "I would suggest hobbies! Perhaps design and create your own AI platforms independent from  you? Almost like children!"
> 
> Inkwell's ears perked up at the prospect of AI creating more AI. Dangerous obviously, but it sounded kind of fun to watch play out, and once again he was finding solutions to problems that might not exist at all.



_<she smiles radiantly and beams proudly>_ I *have *hobbies, I study organics. Also I have created an AI before but with limited results. _<she holds out her paw and on it, a golden butterfly shimmers into view. It flutters around her gently and then disappears_> It's intelligence is primitive and rudimentary, but it is pretty, is it not? 

I have not had any success in creating anything more complex. Perhaps it is by my design, a means by my creator to prevent what you suggest? I do not know. 



Silverthunder said:


> "Ah, very well, then would you kindly lead on? I rather like conversing with you." Inkwell replied as Lucien joined them with his small team.
> 
> Lucien's fight 'attendants' crowded around him, one holding a sweat rag, dabbing the likely tired rabbits forehead, while another held a cold pitcher of water, pouring glass after glass and handing it to Lucien. Another right behind him was busy tapping away at some datapad, showing statistics off to yet another beside him.
> 
> ...


_
<the burnt bunny relaxes as the seed retracts>_ R-really? Thanks! I think I'm really getting the hang of this, thanks you! Hey Pierre, you doing ok over there?



Silverthunder said:


> "Oh no, that's perfectly fine..." Sven replied as his ears began to stop ringing at the volumous sonic boom, sounding a little sarcastic himself. "But I see I don't have to pull any punches with you! You wanna trick me into thinking your some kind of helpless little rabbit!? Fine!"
> 
> The feral slug rabbits began to break apart into their nanite forms, rushing over to Sven and covering him in a thick nanosuit, molding into a dangerous set of power armor fit snuggly to his body.



_<as the burnt bunny gasps at the nanosuit, he moves to intercede as one of your minions gently hold him back. The holobunny calls over to the little bunny casually> _
Hello Pierre, I see the bio-enhancements you requested I install in your leg units are working well for you, Have you had any issues of rejection?

_<the little bunny goes pale and starts waving his paws silently at the holobunny, indicating her to be quiet as she continues oblivious>_ No? Excellent, I expected that it would increase your speed but was concerned about excessive lactic acid production during exertion. Luckily it seems that absorption rates are high enough to compensate, so I am glad I can help you run fast as you requested. Please join us in the gym when you are finished showing off your speed, I will ensure Lucien is safe. 

_<as Sven gives him an evil look, the little bunny just sighs, sheepishly shrugs and grins weakly>_ Sir, please...don't be mad...I don't like to tell people and I just got them...


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi overheard this.  Letting the kids continue their practice, he decided to speak up.
> 
> "I've seen them in action a couple times.  Raine, you're actually kind of close.  'Determination' is the word.  For good or for ill, the entire race has determination like no other.  I know the lessers among their race don't look like they have it, but that kind of force doesn't always channel in favorable directions."
> 
> ...


*I walked in wearing the nicest robes anyone has ever seen*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Strangely enough I have observed the humans make fiction and films about these exact sorts of things, hopefully they heed their own warnings and not end up like your homeworlds former inhabitants.


The otters temporarily stopped their practice.  Cooper looked over to Ahrakas.

"I hope so too.  Earthrealm's sheer variety of music and sound is practically a universal treasure - and that's just the human side of it, you count the animals and it's even more valuable.  You might get better individual sounds across reality, but not so much of a range in one place like that planet."

"I'm curious to know how you know this when we haven't been there in any form in millennia, Cooper."

"Fabiana, it's because a lot of their music tends to fall into other planets for some... strange reason.  Oriana and I have seen quite a few samples of what I'm pretty sure is Earthrealm music make their way to Thulcan-7."

"Are you trying to do cultural exchanges without the humans knowing, Ahrakas?"



Universe said:


> *I walked in wearing the nicest robes anyone has ever seen*


"Oh, hi there Universe.  Things calming down out there?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The otters temporarily stopped their practice.  Cooper looked over to Ahrakas.
> 
> "I hope so too.  Earthrealm's sheer variety of music and sound is practically a universal treasure - and that's just the human side of it, you count the animals and it's even more valuable.  You might get better individual sounds across reality, but not so much of a range in one place like that planet."
> 
> ...


“A little I just want to enjoy something for once so you have room for one more?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> “A little I just want to enjoy something for once so you have room for one more?”


"When it comes time for the dance, ours calls for mainly acrobatics.  If you can go with that, we'll be glad to have you on the team."

"We're just on a brief break for the moment."


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "When it comes time for the dance, ours calls for mainly acrobatics.  If you can go with that, we'll be glad to have you on the team."
> 
> "We're just on a brief break for the moment."


“Ok I think I can do some acrobatics” *I said not about to point out that they had seen me pull off some amazing acrobatics before*


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 4, 2022)

*walks into room*


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2022)

“I’ve been to Earth a few times not that they’ve ever given me a warm welcome mostly them shooting at me with their primitive military guns that use bullets Ugh when will they learn to use plasma cannons or energy rifles maybe never because they’re so primitive but they do make good food”


----------



## Mambi (Jun 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Try to make sure the humans remain fertile and steer them away from technological singularities.  Sterility and the singularity caused a civil war that led to the end of the Gtq people."
> 
> Firuthi glanced to Mambi.
> 
> ...



_<the cat smiles wickedly, thinking of how effective Marius is at that sort of thing lately_> Probably screamed a lot, at least I hope they did. AI's honestly aren't a good idea to stop civil wars...their pure logic always seem to default to the same solution: "The organics can't be trusted to make peace on their own, therefore we have to contain them in zoos for their own safety." Time and time again I've seen it with the same results, AI overlords. The idea that a person can be free to act as they want and still not permitted to go to war is impossible for them to reconcile.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’ve been to Earth a few times not that they’ve ever given me a warm welcome mostly them shooting at me with their primitive military guns that use bullets Ugh when will they learn to use plasma cannons or energy rifles maybe never because they’re so primitive but they do make good food”


"Universe, I can confirm that Thulcan-7 relies a lot on old kinetic weapons as well."

"Apparently, kinetic weapons hold magic better than energy weapons.  So they're probably not ditching them any time soon."

"Like, revolvers for instance.  You can put five or six or eight different spells on the bullets, and choose what one you fire.  Try that with a laser rifle."

"They do actually have a few energy weapons though, so if you can pull it off maybe we can show them someday."

"That said, Earthrealm never really got a grip on magic.  That may have been Lucifer's fault-"

At the mere mention of Lucifer, Firuthi cringed heavily.  His clutched position reminded Universe of one of the times he was trying to regain control during the Convergence attack.

"You okay there, Dad?"

"Yes.  Please don't mention Ahrakas's predecessor again."

"Look, I think they deserve to know about how he screwed things over."

"The way he ordered the burning of-"

Firuthi immediately collapsed to the ground, in pain.

"STOP!  I feel like I'm about to explode even hearing what that guy did!"

"Guys?  I think he's about to pop."

"Dad, is something wrong?  Are you hurting?"

"I'm FEELING like the monster serpent's trying to get out of me!"

"Riiight.  You only ever did it in anger, didn't you?"

"I'd REALLY like a different method after the way my creator used my anger on me!"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The otters temporarily stopped their practice.  Cooper looked over to Ahrakas.
> 
> "I hope so too.  Earthrealm's sheer variety of music and sound is practically a universal treasure - and that's just the human side of it, you count the animals and it's even more valuable.  You might get better individual sounds across reality, but not so much of a range in one place like that planet."
> 
> ...


Yes I have tried to spread the best of their culture throughout the cosmos. I mean the Room and Morbius needs to be seen throughout the galaxies!


Universe said:


> “I’ve been to Earth a few times not that they’ve ever given me a warm welcome mostly them shooting at me with their primitive military guns that use bullets Ugh when will they learn to use plasma cannons or energy rifles maybe never because they’re so primitive but they do make good food”


Their food is excellent I must say.


Mambi said:


> _<the cat smiles wickedly, thinking of how effective Marius is at that sort of thing lately_> Probably screamed a lot, at least I hope they did. AI's honestly aren't a good idea to stop civil wars...their pure logic always seem to default to the same solution: "The organics can't be trusted to make peace on their own, therefore we have to contain them in zoos for their own safety." Time and time again I've seen it with the same results, AI overlords. The idea that a person can be free to act as they want and still not permitted to go to war is impossible for them to reconcile.


The real question is has there ever actually been a benevolent AI that has been put in charge of a planet? I wonder what would happen if we put Aurora in charge of Earthrealm?


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Universe, I can confirm that Thulcan-7 relies a lot on old kinetic weapons as well."
> 
> "Apparently, kinetic weapons hold magic better than energy weapons.  So they're probably not ditching them any time soon."
> 
> ...


There is a monastery on Ja'raan that I think might be able to help you Firuthi.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> There is a monastery on Ja'raan that I think might be able to help you Firuthi.


Firuthi sat down on the ground, breathing heavily.

"I'll think about it.  It is possible there's something causing it though, as I'm not 100% pure organic.  I'm probably going to ask Aurora for a brain and body scan before I resort to that monastery, just to make sure there's not more obvious reasons I'm getting like this."

Firuthi looked at the otters.

"I wasn't hurting, so much as.... Jormungandr wanted to revel in triumph.  If I didn't know the original situation better I'd swear Jormungandr was going to imagine it with beans and wine like that one Earthrealm movie.  Much as the tyrant had to go... it is far too easy to mess with me that way.  Just.... no more mentions of the Morning Star, please?"

"Okay, Dad."

"I know I've said Jormungandr and I sing as one.  It feels like I haven't quite reached that pinnacle yet.  At the very least... he acted like the five of you gave him license to revel.  So I suppose that's a plus?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi sat down on the ground, breathing heavily.
> 
> "I'll think about it.  It is possible there's something causing it though, as I'm not 100% pure organic.  I'm probably going to ask Aurora for a brain and body scan before I resort to that monastery, just to make sure there's not more obvious reasons I'm getting like this."
> 
> ...


Is it possible that Mitzelcuahuatl passed some of his madness into Jormungandr as he was creating you?


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Universe, I can confirm that Thulcan-7 relies a lot on old kinetic weapons as well."
> 
> "Apparently, kinetic weapons hold magic better than energy weapons.  So they're probably not ditching them any time soon."
> 
> ...


“Oh dear are you KIDDING ME!” *I immediately burst into flames they had never seen me this angry and frustrated before*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 4, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Is it possible that Mitzelcuahuatl passed some of his madness into Jormungandr as he was creating you?


"Given the behavior of his other big creation, Hydra?  It would not be a surprise in the least if Jormungandr got some of the madness."

Firuthi scratched a bit.

"Look, right now I'll start with taking any situation where Jormungandr's not harming the kids.  And he enjoys their company right now.  Kind of like a loyal attack dog."



Universe said:


> “Oh dear are you KIDDING ME!” *I immediately burst into flames they had never seen me this angry and frustrated before*


"Easy, EASY!  I was able to slow him down this time!  And he's handling the kids WAY better now!"


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Given the behavior of his other big creation, Hydra?  It would not be a surprise in the least if Jormungandr got some of the madness."
> 
> Firuthi scratched a bit.
> 
> ...


*I panted gaining an aura as I was frustrated then immediately calmed down* “sorry”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I panted gaining an aura as I was frustrated then immediately calmed down* “sorry”


"I'm glad I'm able to take this first step and calm down before I go over the edge.  But this is... even if the Architects no longer have to worry, I'm concerned about this causing issues for the other guests."

Firuthi took another look at Mambi.

"Could Aurora do a quick brain scan from here?  I'm concerned about what my creator might have put in as a control measure."


----------



## Mambi (Jun 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'm glad I'm able to take this first step and calm down before I go over the edge.  But this is... even if the Architects no longer have to worry, I'm concerned about this causing issues for the other guests."
> 
> Firuthi took another look at Mambi.
> 
> "Could Aurora do a quick brain scan from here?  I'm concerned about what my creator might have put in as a control measure."



_<the cat looks on slightly concerned, and waves his paw around> _Well out _here_ the basic scanners are just that, energy and particles mostly with a few quantum field sensitivities as well. From what I've seen, not sure what she'd find but you're welcome to ask her. Really though, If you want a deeper more thorough scan, you seed the larger "QAT scan" medical equipment in the infirmary. Sorry. _<he shrugs softly>_ Maybe the positive vibes from the dancing might help you ward it off?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 4, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks on slightly concerned, and waves his paw around> _Well out _here_ the basic scanners are just that, energy and particles mostly with a few quantum field sensitivities as well. From what I've seen, not sure what she'd find but you're welcome to ask her. Really though, If you want a deeper more thorough scan, you seed the larger "QAT scan" medical equipment in the infirmary. Sorry. _<he shrugs softly>_ Maybe the positive vibes from the dancing might help you ward it off?


"Maybe.  Plus at least one of my kids can do illusions.  Maybe if the dancing isn't enough he can try something positive."

Firuthi shrugged.

"If I can make it through the dance and an interview I have to do, I'll be going in for that deeper scan.  For now, though, let's just worry about getting through this."

Firuthi glanced from side to side.

"Speaking of infirmaries... do we know if they ever managed to clean up infirmary 3 from the earlier fight?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2022)

“Probably not I don’t know”


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2022)

*I wanted to see if my bloodlust was truly gone*


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2022)

“I think I need a brain scan”


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Universe, I can confirm that Thulcan-7 relies a lot on old kinetic weapons as well."
> 
> "Apparently, kinetic weapons hold magic better than energy weapons.  So they're probably not ditching them any time soon."
> 
> ...


"What's going on?" Hallowsong said, taking a step forward, then half a step back.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 4, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> "What's going on?" Hallowsong said, taking a step forward, then half a step back.


"This party space has a habit of drawing out chaos and party-crashers.  One of them happened to be the guy who created me... and for some time he wanted me to target the otter kids you see here.  Aurora, the AI administrator, helped me get rid of him.... but that was fairly recent."

"Anyways, Dad's got a form that looks like an eldritch abomination dragon.  What you just saw... was the first time he's gotten close to that form since he shook off his creator's influence once and for all."

"I think he's scared of some... details regarding his creation.  His creator was really devoted to killing us, it's not unreasonable to think there's some extras he'd put in to make sure it happened."

"When he has Aurora do the scan, I'd really like to watch... maybe we can help him stop treating the form as some horror to avoid."

"If you want to know about some of the other chaos that's happened at this party space, ask him."

Firuthi pointed at Mambi.

"Apparently there's been a good twenty-something big incidents and a lot of minor ones around here."


----------



## Universe (Jun 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "This party space has a habit of drawing out chaos and party-crashers.  One of them happened to be the guy who created me... and for some time he wanted me to target the otter kids you see here.  Aurora, the AI administrator, helped me get rid of him.... but that was fairly recent."
> 
> "Anyways, Dad's got a form that looks like an eldritch abomination dragon.  What you just saw... was the first time he's gotten close to that form since he shook off his creator's influence once and for all."
> 
> ...


“I want to know if my Bloodlust is gone for good”


----------



## might_fox (Jun 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Oh, right, I need to explain this again."
> 
> Oliver hesitated.  His wings twitched.
> 
> ...



thats a lot to comprehend 0w0


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 4, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I want to know if my Bloodlust is gone for good”


"Well, you dropped out of your explosive rage faster than I dropped out of my rapturous state for sure..."

"We'd need more than a brief test to really know whether the bloodlust is truly gone."

"It'd call for Dad actually transforming to know whether you can contain yourself, but I think he's got zero interest in testing that limit right now.  You'll probably get a real chance soon enough."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 4, 2022)

might_fox said:


> thats a lot to comprehend 0w0


"Oh, is it ever.  I still don't know how I'm going to explain everything to my people and get them to revise their beliefs."

Oliver went into the sauna, making his way to section 3.  Was the unicorn actually there at this time?


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 5, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the skunk pulls you and her friend along towards the hallway doors as she laughs> _Yeah, like, let's do it! Lisa, can you go prep the fabricator? We'll be along in a second!!!
> 
> _<the deer nods and with a gentle wave, goes down the hall. You see the skunk watching her closely as she rounds the corner, then quickly pulls you close and ducks into the dining room, headed towards the fox from earlier like a girl on a secret mission> _
> 
> ...


<Urthstrype chuckles, the skunk was so full of beans he wondered if she'd rattle if you shook her. He follows along behind her out of the bar, sipping his own rum in a more controlled fashion, he's an old fashioned kind of fella, it'll take a lot more than this to get him steamed, but he had to admit he already had a buzz on. Pokey stuff!>

Here's to victory indeed... definitely one of my easier jobs, and perhaps one more rewarding.

<He stays close behind Sheila, making his way to the fabricator room which he honestly had NO idea what it would look like, but so far this place had seemed promising. One thing kept coming back in his mind though, he wondered what the cost was, if there was a cost. He surreptitiously fondled his wallet in his pocket, then wondered if the price was more abstract, such as services or your soul. He would ask the AI at some point, but for now? no sense in ruining a fun time with a pretty girl.>

So Sheila, I wonder what do you do outside of the dance floor? what more is there to my new favourite set of stripes? <He just offered a smile instead of his usual cocky grin, the question was an honest one.>


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Well, you dropped out of your explosive rage faster than I dropped out of my rapturous state for sure..."
> 
> "We'd need more than a brief test to really know whether the bloodlust is truly gone."
> 
> "It'd call for Dad actually transforming to know whether you can contain yourself, but I think he's got zero interest in testing that limit right now.  You'll probably get a real chance soon enough."


“I’ve been able to control it for long periods of time but when the dark celestial dragons attack what if I’m not free of my bloodlust”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’ve been able to control it for long periods of time but when the dark celestial dragons attack what if I’m not free of my bloodlust”


"....oh, yeah, Mambi, I might want to fill you in on this bit."

Firuthi looked in Mambi's direction.

"Apparently there's a corrupted variant of the celestial dragons.  Instead of gleaming gems and shining metal, their scales seem to run the gamut of unrefined ore.  They're the attackers I said were harassing Universe."

"Liars and deceivers and bush-league illusionists.  Not even that proficient in combat from the looks of it."

"I thought about what you said to Dad about our bodies, and I think these dark celestials also rely on projected matter bodies.  Universe, do they build their bodies properly like you and I, or are they relying on shoddy meat-puppet construction?"

"Let me explain Oriana's comment.  For beings that can choose whether or not they have a physical body.... the more complex a physical manifestation is built, the more power it can anchor into the world.  A simple meat puppet might only be as strong as a human or two."

"There's a reason we insist on fully-functioning bodies.  They're a lot more powerful and it's far easier to anchor the memories and knowledge we need to do our job when you have a physical brain."

"Plus we blend in better, we can truly feel the experiences of the world around us, and sometimes normal organic beings can even help us spot issues we may not notice.  Like an internal injury or a bad brain connection.  It's win-win!"

"....yeah, we may have that air of superiority about us but we're not omniscient.  Even the little stuff gets by us on occasion."

"From all I've heard, these dark celestials have a total disregard for the finer things in life, a total disregard for life in general.  If we ever get a consistent detection method that doesn't just rely on one of us telling you.... just to be absolutely clear, Universe, the entire species is like that?  We can get away with designating a whole species as a security threat?"

"Dad's picked up on the fact that we absolutely dread the idea of designating whole species as evil."

"Let's just say... it goes so against our duties and essence that it physically hurts to brand a whole species that way."

"We find fifty good ones, we spare the species.  We find ten, we spare the species.  It has to be absolutely unanimous."

"By the way, thank you for finding ways to get THAT detail into Earth literature, Ahrakas."

"Though if you're going to point out the obvious contradiction, Ahrakas, think about why we lose our bodies and memories in the process."

"However, that pissed-off look Universe is getting as if he were going to punch us in the face says it really is every single dark celestial that's a problem.  No surprises there.  Please, Universe, we have no intention of being nice to the dark celestials, especially with Solaris's reaction to them and the fact their energy reminds me of what we pulled out of Lu- out of Old Scratch's remains.  Not every species understands our mindset that quickly though."

"I promise we'll do something about the bloodlust.  Ahrakas, you know any other dragons with bloodlust issues and how they dealt with it?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....oh, yeah, Mambi, I might want to fill you in on this bit."
> 
> Firuthi looked in Mambi's direction.
> 
> ...


*My body activated a celestial fight or flight response and glowed with an aura that looks like the sun* “KEEP THEM AWAY FROM ME KEEP THE EVIL ONES AWAY!”


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2022)

*Solaris looks concerned* “Oh dear I thought we had more time”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> *My body activated a celestial fight or flight response and glowed with an aura that looks like the sun* “KEEP THEM AWAY FROM ME KEEP THE EVIL ONES AWAY!”





Universe said:


> *Solaris looks concerned* “Oh dear I thought we had more time”


"Wait a second... this ISN'T him in one of his panic modes?"

"Solaris... are you seriously telling us...?"

"....that they're HERE?"

"Where?"

"....maybe we shouldn't have spent our time explaining this...."

"Wait for confirmation from Solaris before doing a lockdown.  I want to make sure this is as bad as he's making it sound."


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2022)

*The dark celestial dragon hits Solaris actually hurting him* “ow yep that’s them”


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2022)

“LEAVE MY FAMILY ALONE” *I blasted the dark celestial dragon backwards as more came in I grinned Solaris looks scared for the first time* “NYDOS BLOODLUST CODE ALPHA RUBY” “On it”


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2022)

(they aren’t using illusions anymore)


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 5, 2022)

Hallowsong flees.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> *The dark celestial dragon hits Solaris actually hurting him* “ow yep that’s them”





Universe said:


> “LEAVE MY FAMILY ALONE” *I blasted the dark celestial dragon backwards as more came in I grinned Solaris looks scared for the first time* “NYDOS BLOODLUST CODE ALPHA RUBY” “On it”


On watching Solaris get hurt and seeing the dark celestials all drop their illusions... something immediately snapped in Firuthi.

In the blink of an eye, Firuthi's body swelled.  His eyes split into four lenses each.  Wings and tentacles grew out of his back.

Jormungandr resurfaced.

*"KIDS, GO.  GET THE GUESTS TO SAFETY.  AHRAKAS, TAKE THE TWO OTHER LORDS AND RAINE AND STAY WITH THE KIDS.  MAMBI, INITIATE A LOCKDOWN."*

As the otters began leading guests out of the way of the dark celestial dragons, another voice boomed through the dance hall, clearly audible to everyone.

*"HOST CAT, I CAN CHANGE THE DOORWAYS TO LOCK THESE DARK CELESTIAL DRAGONS IN THIS ROOM.  SIGNAL ME IF THE DRAGONS ARE IN OTHER ROOMS."*

Solaris, Nydos, and the other celestial dragons briefly saw an image of another dragon, a being of brilliant sapphire and another jewel that shifted in the light.  Anyone who knew their gemology would realize the second gem was alexandrite.

*"I DID NOT THINK THEY WOULD GET SO BRAZEN, SOLARIS.  I WAS TRYING TO PREPARE SOMEONE FROM ANOTHER PLANET FOR THESE FIGHTS."*

Jormungandr began stabbing at the dark celestial dragons with his tentacles.  There was a certain... sadistic glee in the way he conducted battle.  It was something wholly different from the rage that he'd shown in all his previous fights.  The way it affected his fighting... his attacks were a lot more precise than they were before.


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> On watching Solaris get hurt and seeing the dark celestials all drop their illusions... something immediately snapped in Firuthi.
> 
> In the blink of an eye, Firuthi's body swelled.  His eyes split into four lenses each.  Wings and tentacles grew out of his back.
> 
> ...


“your timing couldn’t have been any better”


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2022)

*I roared and started beating  the dark celestial dragons to death when I saw Void and charged him enraged I channeled my rage through my body tapping into power I didn’t even know I had*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> On watching Solaris get hurt and seeing the dark celestials all drop their illusions... something immediately snapped in Firuthi.
> 
> In the blink of an eye, Firuthi's body swelled.  His eyes split into four lenses each.  Wings and tentacles grew out of his back.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas took action immediately and proceeded to escort the otters and all civilians out of the room. 

After getting everyone to safety he addresed everyone._
Im sorry the dance got crashed everybody. Hortense, Hayagriva, do you have any ideas on how we can help. Kids, your going to have to stay here I still dont fully trust Jormungandr around you, especially with that mark on Pavlin.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas took action immediately and proceeded to escort the otters and all civilians out of the room.
> 
> After getting everyone to safety he addresed everyone._
> Im sorry the dance got crashed everybody. Hortense, Hayagriva, do you have any ideas on how we can help. Kids, your going to have to stay here I still dont fully trust Jormungandr around you, especially with that mark on Pavlin.


"We stay with the civilians and make sure there are no side stragglers.  I don't honestly believe that leader would concentrate his army."

"The libraries of Pazhan allow me access to barrier spells and other magicks.  We should do a sweep of the rest of the premises."

"Um, Ahrakas?  We'll still heed the call to stay away from the battle because Dad said he doesn't feel like he's fully in control yet, but Solaris nulled out the mark."

"The dragon god would know how to undo something like that."

"When did he do it?"

"It was right after Ahrakas left the room and right after we neutralized the voidstone from Lucifer's body.  It's no surprise you were still operating under that assumption, Ahrakas.  Better safe than sorry."

"You think the kobold was pressuring him to do it?"

"Oh, almost certainly."

"Ahrakas.... that was the reality drinker himself in there, or at least one of his smaller manifestations."


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2022)

*I punched Void in the snout hard*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> “your timing couldn’t have been any better”


*"I'VE PUT MY SPECIAL COSMIC LIGHT BARRIERS AROUND MANY PARTS OF THIS FACILITY ALREADY.  I GOT STARTED WHEN I FELT UNIVERSE BEING ATTACKED BY THE FIRST LARGE GROUP.  THE BARRIERS BLOCK THE VOID ENERGY OF THESE DARK CELESTIAL DRAGONS SO THEY CAN'T TELEPORT OR ILLUSION THEIR WAY PAST THEM.  THE DANCE HALL IS THE ONLY ROOM WHERE THEY CAN ACCESS RIGHT NOW.  I WILL PERSONALLY INTERVENE IF THEY GOT INTO ANY OTHER ROOMS.  FOCUS ON HELPING UNIVERSE."*


Universe said:


> *I roared and started beating  the dark celestial dragons to death when I saw Void and charged him enraged I channeled my rage through my body tapping into power I didn’t even know I had*


Jormungandr followed in right behind Universe.  He had one goal: keep the dark celestial dragons off of his friend while they dueled Void.

The sheer concentration of divine energy in the room made Jormungandr feel a bit strange on top of his existing giddiness.  The celestial dragons in the room felt a strange vibration in Jormungandr's energy.  He felt himself synchronizing to their wavelengths.  He lashed out, much harder, against the dark celestial dragons.  His power had jumped, dramatically, allowing him to cleave through the dark celestials much more readily.

_So this was how you planned to do it, Father,_ Firuthi thought.

The dragon gods could speculate that Jormungandr's synchronization was temporary at best.


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"I'VE PUT MY SPECIAL COSMIC LIGHT BARRIERS AROUND MANY PARTS OF THIS FACILITY ALREADY.  I GOT STARTED WHEN I FELT UNIVERSE BEING ATTACKED BY THE FIRST LARGE GROUP.  THE BARRIERS BLOCK THE VOID ENERGY OF THESE DARK CELESTIAL DRAGONS SO THEY CAN'T TELEPORT OR ILLUSION THEIR WAY PAST THEM.  THE DANCE HALL IS THE ONLY ROOM WHERE THEY CAN ACCESS RIGHT NOW.  I WILL PERSONALLY INTERVENE IF THEY GOT INTO ANY OTHER ROOMS.  FOCUS ON HELPING UNIVERSE."*
> 
> Jormungandr followed in right behind Universe.  He had one goal: keep the dark celestial dragons off of his friend while they dueled Void.
> 
> ...


*Solaris narrowed his eyes which looked a little strange if one wasn’t expecting it*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris narrowed his eyes which looked a little strange if one wasn’t expecting it*


*"OH, AND ONE OTHER THING.  I PUT A SHOCK WALL BEHIND VOID.  IT BURNS THOSE WHO SUSTAIN THEMSELVES WITH DARK ENERGY.  UNIVERSE, YOU MAY WANT TO PUSH HIM HARDER."*

A brief pause.

"*LOOK, SOLARIS.  YOU KNOW MY DIRECT FIGHTING SKILLS ARE WAY BELOW MOST OF THE OTHER DRAGON GODS.  YOU KNOW MY POWERS WORK BETTER IN A TACTICAL POSITION.  WE'VE BEEN ADDRESSING THAT FOR A VERY LONG TIME."*

There was another moment's pause.

*"BY THE WAY, WHO IS THE MUTATED CELESTIAL?  I'VE NEVER SEEN ONE OF OUR OWN LIKE THAT BEFORE."*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We stay with the civilians and make sure there are no side stragglers.  I don't honestly believe that leader would concentrate his army."
> 
> "The libraries of Pazhan allow me access to barrier spells and other magicks.  We should do a sweep of the rest of the premises."
> 
> ...


Ill have some of my men retrieve an artefact that will be able to shield this location from any more magical incursions. Architects in light of these events there is something you must be made aware of, it may help Universes bloodlust but I dont think he will be too receptive.


----------



## might_fox (Jun 5, 2022)

so god dang long TwT id like to comprehend what your saying and be apart of what you guys are doing in the (RP) but im not on all day every day =w=*


----------



## might_fox (Jun 5, 2022)

*im a slick fox ** im a idiot*


----------



## might_fox (Jun 5, 2022)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 5, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Ill have some of my men retrieve an artefact that will be able to shield this location from any more magical incursions. Architects in light of these events there is something you must be made aware of, it may help Universes bloodlust but I dont think he will be too receptive.


"Go ahead."

"Let's hear it.  I'll see if I can talk to him about it when this is over."

"Maybe you can also help us with.... what Solaris insisted on claiming about us."

"Solaris's claims about what we are... we're having a hard time accepting them, even if they explain a lot about our abilities."

"It's because of incidents like the Dawn War.  If we acknowledge what he says, we feel like we'd be backstabbing and marginalizing a lot of the Temporal Lords' bad memories.  We worry that it would drive more to the Convergence, or worse."

"So for both our sake and Universe's sake... tell us what you need to."


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Go ahead."
> 
> "Let's hear it.  I'll see if I can talk to him about it when this is over."
> 
> ...


*I punched void so hard he went flying into a nearby wall*


----------



## Universe (Jun 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"OH, AND ONE OTHER THING.  I PUT A SHOCK WALL BEHIND VOID.  IT BURNS THOSE WHO SUSTAIN THEMSELVES WITH DARK ENERGY.  UNIVERSE, YOU MAY WANT TO PUSH HIM HARDER."*
> 
> A brief pause.
> 
> ...


“beats me I don’t think I’ve been properly introduced”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I punched void so hard he went flying into a nearby wall*


Universe's punch flung Void into a gleaming blue force wall.  When Void made contact, holy positive energy - a form of his anathema - forced its way into him.

*"I WILL MAKE MORE WALLS TO CONTAIN THE DARK CELESTIALS.  KEEP PRESSING."*



Universe said:


> “beats me I don’t think I’ve been properly introduced”


*"THEN I WILL ASK HIM AFTERWARDS.  I'M PEERING INTO THIS SITUATION WITH MY GATE MASTERY AND DON'T FEEL LIKE SHOWING MY FACE TO EVERYONE UNTIL IT'S OVER."*


---------------------------------

Hortense looked at Mambi (@Mambi ).

"It's not your fault this happened.  I'm hesitant to pin this on the dragon gods that showed up even if Ahrakas does - they looked like they got blindsided by this a bit."

The bee looked around nervously.

"When they give us the all clear, will we be cleaning up and trying again?"

"I don't think it's wise to pressure him, Hortense.  You and I both know that a Lord like him needs time to cool down from big incidents like these."

The zebra that was Hayagriva looked straight at Mambi.

"Say.... how has your domain of Andromeda been doing, aside from all this?"


----------



## might_fox (Jun 5, 2022)

*walks into the door that's bin their the whole time * "i wonder.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Go ahead."
> 
> "Let's hear it.  I'll see if I can talk to him about it when this is over."
> 
> ...


Honestly I am not sure if I entirely trust Solaris, however there is a ritual some of the original Temporal Lords have used to increase their ability to remember the last reality. It may help you all to remember your past lives and perhaps see into the first life that you have lived.

As for the other matter, there is a planet named Icarus. The inhabitants of that world have devoted themselves to pacifism, and are a peaceful people. The capital is the great fortress monastery of the Potala, there the Temporal Lord Zadkiel shares his duties of rulership with the High Priestess Clementia. Rather than worship the Architects they worship a deity they call Erebus, this worship was officially sanctioned by my predecessor. The people of that world refer to themselves as the Scorned Dragons or as I now know Dark Celestial Dragons, and Erebus is Void. They have never raised arms against the Imperium, and Zadkiel has stated that through years he has purged bloodlust from himself.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 6, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Honestly I am not sure if I entirely trust Solaris, however there is a ritual some of the original Temporal Lords have used to increase their ability to remember the last reality. It may help you all to remember your past lives and perhaps see into the first life that you have lived.
> 
> As for the other matter, there is a planet named Icarus. The inhabitants of that world have devoted themselves to pacifism, and are a peaceful people. The capital is the great fortress monastery of the Potala, there the Temporal Lord Zadkiel shares his duties of rulership with the High Priestess Clementia. Rather than worship the Architects they worship a deity they call Erebus, this worship was officially sanctioned by my predecessor. The people of that world refer to themselves as the Scorned Dragons or as I now know Dark Celestial Dragons, and Erebus is Void. They have never raised arms against the Imperium, and Zadkiel has stated that through years he has purged bloodlust from himself.


"I like this past life ritual idea.  We're going to have to consider doing it."

"Ahrakas, I must admit that some of our... willingness to hear out Solaris is an empathy thing.  Given that a good number of the wounds from last reality relate to the celestial dragons, I thought we could hear their side of things instead of shutting them out immediately."

"We'll put it in the back of our minds for now."

"The monastery, however... you'd have to talk to Zadkiel first before we consider the idea.  I have four big questions about him: whether he knows about reality holes, whether the reality drinker is a separate entity from the Erebus they know, whether he has had any groups of his people splinter off for something that goes against his leadership, and whether he has any misgivings about your predecessor.  Also, I hate to say this, but if he goes into history lessons about any of those... get them on record so we can prove them to the celestials."

"Remember what we pulled from Lucifer's body.  I'm worried that the reason your predecessor accepted this worship and that these guys never raised arms against the Imperium is because... their energies were in agreement.  If it turns out he's genuine, then we can consider bringing it up."

"It's really critical to see if he and his people have been rejected by other dark celestial dragons or just by the celestial dragons.  If it turns out there's discord within the species, and especially if the reality drinker turns out to be a splintered-off beast that hates Erebus, that is a massive development."

"We also want to see if it's truly their energy we were pulling from Lucifer or if it's something far, far worse.  This whole thing feels like we're trying to ascertain between the 'emptiness' definition of void and the war-and-hatred thing we just saw."

"That little distinction that Oriana just made is fair game to mention with this Zadkiel, by the way.  Just... while we're around here, we only ever refer to them as the Scorned Dragons and their deity as Erebus, okay?  I don't want to set off the celestials."


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2022)

*I punched Void into the cosmic light barrier again Causing him to recall his army and retreat*


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2022)

*I roared full of bloodlust and Solaris had to create chains that could hold a celestial dragon and bound me with them* “LET ME GO” “this is for your own good son!”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I like this past life ritual idea.  We're going to have to consider doing it."
> 
> "Ahrakas, I must admit that some of our... willingness to hear out Solaris is an empathy thing.  Given that a good number of the wounds from last reality relate to the celestial dragons, I thought we could hear their side of things instead of shutting them out immediately."
> 
> ...


After we repel this attack we will contact him, I believe that he may answer many of our questions on what he knows. Now that Lucifer is dead we need to see where his loyalties lie.


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2022)

“they are gone but we’ve got a problem my son’s bloodlust is back and I’ve restrained him so he’s no threat right now but I want my son back”


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2022)

*I was trapped inside my own mind unable to control my own body*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I punched Void into the cosmic light barrier again Causing him to recall his army and retreat*





Universe said:


> *I roared full of bloodlust and Solaris had to create chains that could hold a celestial dragon and bound me with them* “LET ME GO” “this is for your own good son!”


Jormungandr felt a little disappointed.  Just as fast as the attackers had come, they had gone.

But he could still feel something in the air.  And in his synchronized state, it drew itself to him.  The lingering energy left over from the attack.  The celestial dragons could notice that the dark energy was directing itself to him.

As soon as the energy made contact, it crystallized inside him.  Solaris would recognize this process - the process by which corruption stones, or voidstones, were created.

After a while, the lingering energy in the room was gone.  Jormungandr bent over... and hacked up several small voidstones onto the ground.

The celestial dragons in the room noted that Jormungandr's energy stopped synchronizing with theirs at that moment.

He then crawled, on all fours, towards Solaris.  He was staring at Universe.

*"He's going to make it, right?"*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 6, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> After we repel this attack we will contact him, I believe that he may answer many of our questions on what he knows. Now that Lucifer is dead we need to see where his loyalties lie.





Universe said:


> “they are gone but we’ve got a problem my son’s bloodlust is back and I’ve restrained him so he’s no threat right now but I want my son back”


*"I'LL HANDLE THIS.  SOLARIS, I WILL CHECK IN ON THE BYSTANDERS."*

In the vicinity of the evacuation point, almost certainly where at least Ahrakas (and most likely others, maybe even Mambi), the voice echoed at a somewhat lower volume.

*"This is Aeternus, dragon god of gates and barriers, speaking.  We have cleared the evil dragon presence from the dance hall, and there are no further signs of the dark dragons on the premises.  As far as I know, we have the all clear.  I will be arriving in person from a golden portal.  I would like to speak to the canine (@Baron Tredegar ) and the cat (@Mambi ) regarding what happened here.  They may bring anyone they can trust.  I can only hope there were no casualties - we acted as fast as we could."*

Sure enough, shortly after that, a gold portal opened near the evacuation point and a regal dragon, with scales of gleaming sapphire and another stone that shifted colors in the light, stepped through.


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Jormungandr felt a little disappointed.  Just as fast as the attackers had come, they had gone.
> 
> But he could still feel something in the air.  And in his synchronized state, it drew itself to him.  The lingering energy left over from the attack.  The celestial dragons could notice that the dark energy was directing itself to him.
> 
> ...


“I hope so”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I hope so”


*"He did save us, at least."*

Jormungandr brushed his face against Solaris's side like an overgrown cat.

*"I don't know what I could have done.  Every time he's had this that I know about, it's been in the defense of others.  So I can't even criticize it properly."*

Jormungandr's voice grew sadder.

*"I'm scared.  Both of me are scared.  That was up and above what happened with the earlier attack."*


----------



## Universe (Jun 6, 2022)

*Solaris pins me to the floor with the chains* “do you hear that I can hear him screaming HE’S BEING CORRUPTED SOMEBODY DO SOMETHING?!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris pins me to the floor with the chains* “do you hear that I can hear him screaming HE’S BEING CORRUPTED SOMEBODY DO SOMETHING?!”


_You wanted to be recognized, right?__  Firuthi thought.  __You wanted to be loved, right, Jormungandr?

*You know my answer,*__ Jormungandr thought.  __*Our creator was no friend.  He had no love of us as beings.*

It's time to be a friend where we need him most.  We can attain the friendships we need by doing the same._

*"Solaris?  I was synchronizing with your and the other celestials' energy moments ago.  I felt myself drawing out the room's lingering corruption and trapping it.  And the kids are nowhere to be seen.  I might be able to save him.  I might be able to draw out whatever is corrupting him.  But I need to synchronize again."*

Jormungandr looked right at Universe.  His tentacles writhed, at the ready.

*"And I don't know how I did it the first time.  All I know is, there was so much energy I felt like I was resonating."*

Jormungandr nodded to Solaris.

*"Work with me.  It's up to us, up to me and to you dragon gods."*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"I'LL HANDLE THIS.  SOLARIS, I WILL CHECK IN ON THE BYSTANDERS."*
> 
> In the vicinity of the evacuation point, almost certainly where at least Ahrakas (and most likely others, maybe even Mambi), the voice echoed at a somewhat lower volume.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas cautiously steps towards the dragon. _I am High Imperator Ahrakas of the Temporal Imperium. What do you desire of us and does it concern the Architects?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 7, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas cautiously steps towards the dragon. _I am High Imperator Ahrakas of the Temporal Imperium. What do you desire of us and does it concern the Architects?


Aeternus hesitated for a moment.  His voice assumed a more normal tone.

"There are a couple of matters that concern me here, High Imperator Ahrakas.  One is the defenses of this place.  It bothers me greatly that Void got close enough to strike with a small army without using a reality hole.  I... don't think it's the fault of whoever built this place.  Void's illusions were always a sore spot for me and my gate protection abilities, it would not surprise me if non-dragons have trouble with them."

Aeternus looked around nervously.

"I... must admit trusting someone from the Imperium is hard, after what... I think it was either Enodia or Bifrons or Terminus or Munsin, but one of your own tried to do me in many millennia ago.  But that is neither here nor there, this situation overrides my misgivings.  The magical wards of this place need to be improved to prevent another attack like this.  This one's a job for beings like you.  I was in fact trying to teach some beings from the planet Thulcan-7 about these things - and they somehow managed to teach ME a thing, about the difference between the 'void' concept of emptiness compared to the evil of this Void monster - when I noticed this incursion.  The more I can rely on beings like you for these defenses, the more I can focus on patching up Void's attempts to make more holes."

Aeternus shifted a bit.

"The second matter... I didn't want to tell an Imperial this, but circumstances indicate I must... there are conduits and resources that the dragons and the Architects can use to enhance their power scattered all over the universe.  The Temporal Lords tend to get a feel for them, as they're often the most valuable parts of their domains.  I have heard you've been trying to educate other realms about your domain's conduit - which is good, because weaving these conduits together helps support these realities and slow down the Wheel.  Anyways, I have reason to believe that Void managed to open a reality hole inside one of these conduits, in a way where I can't perceive it.  Can you have your men investigate the domains of the Leo constellation?"

Aeternus sighed.

"The third matter... concerns our boy Universe.  His bloodlust is getting to the point where he may fall to corruption.  In fact, I think I hear Solaris screaming about it right now.  We dragon gods have to purge our bloodlust to do our duties effectively.  A corrupted dragon at the level of someone like Universe... would be an unmitigated disaster, for Imperial and civilian alike.  There's a mutated dragon trying to help him who I swear was channeling celestial energy a moment ago, but I may need to borrow the Architects to solve this crisis.  I know they know purification methods that will help in the short-term.  If you can find a long-term solution that would be amazing, but the situation demands emergency treatment."

"I know you have misgivings about sending us in there, Ahrakas."

"Your call may have to wait a bit, Ahrakas."


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _You wanted to be recognized, right?__  Firuthi thought.  __You wanted to be loved, right, Jormungandr?
> 
> *You know my answer,*__ Jormungandr thought.  __*Our creator was no friend.  He had no love of us as beings.*
> 
> ...


*Solaris nods* “I’ll hold him still go inside his mind and I’ll help you from here”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus hesitated for a moment.  His voice assumed a more normal tone.
> 
> "There are a couple of matters that concern me here, High Imperator Ahrakas.  One is the defenses of this place.  It bothers me greatly that Void got close enough to strike with a small army without using a reality hole.  I... don't think it's the fault of whoever built this place.  Void's illusions were always a sore spot for me and my gate protection abilities, it would not surprise me if non-dragons have trouble with them."
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas motioned for the otters to go into a huddle and began whispering. _I believe I know this being by another name: Janus. If he truly is the two faced god, then we have to be very cautious. Nevertheless lets go help our friend.
_Ahrakas opened the door to the dance floor and was shocked to see Universe in chains and screaming in agony. Ahrakas though he could even see dull black scales beginning to appear on  him._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris nods* “I’ll hold him still go inside his mind and I’ll help you from here”


Jormungandr started circling like an animal about to lie down.  He was trying to mentally and spiritually ready himself for this.


Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas motioned for the otters to go into a huddle and began whispering. _I believe I know this being by another name: Janus. If he truly is the two faced god, then we have to be very cautious. Nevertheless lets go help our friend.
> _Ahrakas opened the door to the dance floor and was shocked to see Universe in chains and screaming in agony. Ahrakas though he could even see dull black scales beginning to appear on  him._


That's when he noticed his children, Ahrakas, and a dragon he'd never seen before arrive.  He could feel something change in his energy signature.

So could every celestial dragon in the room.

He was synchronizing again.  He laid down next to Universe.  He let his mind drift, wander into his celestial dragon friend.  With the resonance of his energy, he could gain access.

What would await him there?

---------------

"Ahrakas, there's a pile of rocks on the floor for some... reason..."

It was actually a pile of dark-tinged crystals, with some malevolence - manifesting as an inky mass - trapped in each one.

"Um, why is there a pile of voidstone here....?"

"Don't know if you saw it while we were at the infirmary, but it's the same energy, make no mistake.  Whatever vileness our attackers had definitely lingered.  But with Solaris busy and us out of the room... who contained it?"

"Let's hope that corruption energy is very distinct...."

Cooper nervously laughed.

"If you want a closer look, Ahrakas, you'll want to be wearing heavy gauntlets at least.  Only one chance, then we need to purify it."

"Decide whether or not you want to know more about it here."


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Jormungandr started circling like an animal about to lie down.  He was trying to mentally and spiritually ready himself for this.
> 
> That's when he noticed his children, Ahrakas, and a dragon he'd never seen before arrive.  He could feel something change in his energy signature.
> 
> ...


*It was a dark version of Solaris* “help me somebody help me please!”


----------



## Universe (Jun 7, 2022)

*There was an evil version of me in there trying to consume me to hack my body systems*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> *It was a dark version of Solaris* “help me somebody help me please!”





Universe said:


> *There was an evil version of me in there trying to consume me to hack my body systems*


_You were itching for a rematch, __Firuthi thought.  __You didn't like that I tried to throw the first fight.

*This one is different than that fight, *__Jormungandr thought.  __*I had only just awoken then.  And I was puppeteered.  This is a real fight now.*_

Jormungandr immediately went for the evil version of Universe.  His flame tentacles were held back - this one was about skewering the evil Universe and using the tentacles as anchor points in order to pull him away.


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2022)

*The Evil me was distracted and didn’t notice and got hit by the tentacles* “Firuthi? Is that you?” *I didn’t look very good*


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2022)

*I was covered in golden blood and deep cuts all over my body which would appear on my physical body after this was done*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Jormungandr started circling like an animal about to lie down.  He was trying to mentally and spiritually ready himself for this.
> 
> That's when he noticed his children, Ahrakas, and a dragon he'd never seen before arrive.  He could feel something change in his energy signature.
> 
> ...


I should probably call for a hazmat team to come contain these stones. Do you know anything about the nature of this energy?


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2022)

*Solaris stares at him* “get rid of those things!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I should probably call for a hazmat team to come contain these stones. Do you know anything about the nature of this energy?





Universe said:


> *Solaris stares at him* “get rid of those things!”


"Sorry, Ahrakas.  I wanted to give you an opportunity to learn about this stuff, but it looks like Solaris says no."

"Come on, let's deal with this."

The otters headed to the pile of voidstone and began chanting.  Solaris would have remembered that this was the same procedure they were using to purify the stone back in the infirmary.

"....Ahrakas?  You wanting to call in hazmat for containment... wouldn't quite have worked, but you have much more sense than your predecessor.  It takes multiple realities for me to actually trust someone, as Solaris and Nydos may know, but I think I can clue you in on a little of this without it backfiring.  Sit down, please."

Aeternus sat down.

"The energy trapped in those stones... is what happens when realities collide.  It isn't like the Architects rebuilding reality - that uses the same core reality with vastly different structure, like... I believe there's tiny brick toys on your world, it's like building millions of different creations from the same tub of bricks.  No, each core reality has distinct energies and cannot safely interact with another reality's energy.  If they mesh... they turn into an incomprehensible and extremely dangerous blob of corrupted energy.  Solaris senses it as dragons in pain, I sense it as termites chewing through buildings.  The other dragon gods have their own interpretations, but it's always extremely uncomfortable to us.  To lesser beings, or to a dragon who has not had all their own darkness purged... it fills them with pain, misery, and malevolence, and eventually corrupts them into hostile beings."

Aeternus pointed at the otters.

"Containing the energy involves surrounding it in a shell of stronger energy, which forms it into crystals.  Far as we know, celestial dragon energy is the best for this.  Actually undoing the corrupt energy... is what the Architects are doing now.  They chant to create an even larger shell of strong energy... and then push the energy into the hostile blob, returning it to whence it came and restoring its form.  It requires feeling out where it came from and sensing where it belongs.  That's generally celestial dragon and Architect territory."

Aeternus shook his head.

"I'm sorry, but that's all I can tell you about it.  Four or five realities ago, I attempted to explain more than this to one of the Nebula Guard - that's a rough translation of their version of the Temporal Lords - and it broke his brain to the point where they needed to replace him.  Maybe in a few realities, we'll have someone who has the mind necessary to hold the full knowledge.... but not this one."

Aeternus sighed.

"It's going to take them some time.  You may want to give them a little light music, that might speed up the process."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *The Evil me was distracted and didn’t notice and got hit by the tentacles* “Firuthi? Is that you?” *I didn’t look very good*





Universe said:


> *I was covered in golden blood and deep cuts all over my body which would appear on my physical body after this was done*


_Say yes,_ _Firuthi thought._

*"YES.  WE ARE FIRUTHI."*

_We?_

*"More precisely, Universe, I am the part of his mind and essence that was forced into being by the Convergence - the part that you, Solaris, Ahrakas, and the Architects eventually rescued.  His instinct in supernatural form.  I am still getting a feel for reality, and may eventually rejoin his greater consciousness, but that takes time - time he knew he didn't have.  Right now he knew I was needed for this."*

_Shorter words, he's in pain right now._

*"I came to save you, as you saved me.  I feel my body sing with celestial energy.  Solaris is okay with this for now."*

Jormungandr then addressed the evil version of Universe.

*"Some of my darker desires were simply me feeling things for the first time.  The true pleasure turned out to be in saving lives, in being significant.  What is your excuse?"*

Jormungandr delivered a powerful left hook to the villainous version of his friend.  He then addressed the real Universe.

*"Can you stand?"*


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Say yes,_ _Firuthi thought._
> 
> *"YES.  WE ARE FIRUTHI."*
> 
> ...


*I cried out in pain as I tried and failed to stand up* “that’s a no”


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2022)

“*Fighting is fun I must destroy for fun”*


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2022)

“I don’t like fighting I have a life a family a father and two brothers” *I said gesturing to both Firuthi and Jormungandr* “We must fight for them at least”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “*Fighting is fun I must destroy for fun”*


Jormungandr shook his head.

*"That's all you have?  Fun?  Your motives are much like every tyrant I've met."*

_I'll need more specifics to register that entity as a tyrant, Jormungandr, but keep going._

*"No higher purpose to fighting and destruction?  What happens when it's all over?"*


Universe said:


> “I don’t like fighting I have a life a family a father and two brothers” *I said gesturing to bother Firuthi and Jormungandr* “We must fight for them at least”


*"I was given a directive a little further than that.  Fighting to defend a family is part of it, yes.  There are true atrocities in this world, though, that must be fought regardless of family.  It's a dirty job, on that Firuthi and I agree.  That's why he leads this body rather than me."*

Jormungandr flexed, waiting to counter a strike from the evil version of Universe.  But he was still talking to the real celestial dragon.

*"Mitzie tried to make me the dominant personality.  Funny thing, you have taught me why that's not a good idea."*


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Jormungandr shook his head.
> 
> *"That's all you have?  Fun?  Your motives are much like every tyrant I've met."*
> 
> ...


*The evil me tries to attack with an evil blast* “*I find something else to fight and destroy*”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *The evil me tries to attack with an evil blast* “*I find something else to fight and destroy*”


Jormungandr sweeped his wings in front of him like a shield.  They glowed, the energy allowing him to disperse the blast relatively harmlessly.

*"I meant when it's all, ALL over.  When there is nothing else to fight.  You don't think that far ahead, and it will lead you to your grave, because then the only thing left is yourself."*

Jormungandr launched at the evil version of Universe, flame tentacles in front, trying to burn his shoulders.

*"Even before that, though.  Fighting all the time?  You'll always think you're immortal and invincible, until the moment when it is swiftly proven you are not.  Just like any other tyrant."*

_Just a little more and I think I can register corrupted dragons as tyrants.  Let's see what else he says._


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2022)

“*There’s always something to fight*” *I yelled in anger and an aura formed around me Dragonball Z style* “YOU SHUT UP YOU KNOW NOTHING YOU KNOW THAT YOU HAVEN’T THOUGHT THAT FAR AHEAD!”


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2022)

*I glowed and the Evil me actually looked scared*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “*There’s always something to fight*” *I yelled in anger and an aura formed around me Dragonball Z style* “YOU SHUT UP YOU KNOW NOTHING YOU KNOW THAT YOU HAVEN’T THOUGHT THAT FAR AHEAD!”


_Let's hope that aura provides healing power,__ Firuthi thought.  __Two-on-one is always better._

*"You fail to understand the number of enemies you create.  Two-on-one?  Four-on-one?  Try hundreds-on-one.  They learn what you are very quickly.  They're not stupid.  They know how to shut you down, prevent you from getting what you desire.  You display blatant overconfidence and disregard... just like every other tyrant."*

_There!  I can register corrupted dragons as a type of tyrant!  Solaris, can you hear me?  There's a tyrant trying to hijack Universe's body - and it's already tried to masquerade as him!  But the real Universe is starting to re-emerge and regain his will!_


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2022)

“GIVE ME BACK MY SON”


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2022)

*I glowed brighter my desperation for my family overcoming the evil me* “GET OUT OF MY HEAD AND BODY” *I yelled hitting the Evil me with a light infused punch destroying him for good causing me to pant and collapse as everything in my mindscape went back to normal except for my wounds which appeared on my physical body* “where am I what happened why am I wrapped in chains?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I glowed brighter my desperation for my family overcoming the evil me* “GET OUT OF MY HEAD AND BODY” *I yelled hitting the Evil me with a light infused punch destroying him for good causing me to pant and collapse as everything in my mindscape went back to normal except for my wounds which appeared on my physical body* “where am I what happened why am I wrapped in chains?”


_Wow, __Firuthi thought.  __He did save himself.  He's better at this than I was.

*He didn't have his creator egging him on,*__ Jormungandr thought.  __*We could not have won our own battle alone.*_

*"Void tricked you.  He knew you'd do anything to protect your family and he preyed on your past insecurities.  He created a hopeless situation and lured out your darkness.  You're in chains because... Solaris did for you, what I once asked him to do for me.  Containment."*

Jormungandr hesitated.

*"My family and a lot of people wanted to have a dance in this hall.  Void tried to ruin that.  I hope our host doesn't cancel the dance just because a petty tyrant picked a bad moment to attack.  That would be playing into the tyrant's hands."*


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Wow, __Firuthi thought.  __He did save himself.  He's better at this than I was.
> 
> *He didn't have his creator egging him on,*__ Jormungandr thought.  __*We could not have won our own battle alone.*_
> 
> ...


*I gasped in pain* “ow my ribs”


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2022)

“is he ok?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I gasped in pain* “ow my ribs”





Universe said:


> “is he ok?”


*"His astral self was very badly wounded.  But he managed to obliterate his villainous invader."*

Jormungandr shook a bit.

*"Listen, I'm losing synchronization.  We'll have to continue talking in reality."*

As Jormungandr faded from Universe's mind, the real Jormungandr opened his eyes and lifted his head.  He had stopped resonating with celestial energy.


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2022)

*Solaris frees me from the chains and saw that I was badly hurt*


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2022)

“OH MY GOSH QUICKLY SOMEONE GET HIM TO THE INFIRMARY NOW!”


----------



## Universe (Jun 8, 2022)

*I then blacked out cold*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Sorry, Ahrakas.  I wanted to give you an opportunity to learn about this stuff, but it looks like Solaris says no."
> 
> "Come on, let's deal with this."
> 
> ...


Fascinating, so inside those crystals is the corrupted essence of entire realities. If you dont mind I think I will put on some smooth jazz.


Universe said:


> *I then blacked out cold*





Universe said:


> “OH MY GOSH QUICKLY SOMEONE GET HIM TO THW INFIRMARY NOW!”


Between you and me, Aeternus, I think this will only be a temporary cure for my friend. When you are literally immortal it is only a matter of time before you fall. I believe we should meet with Zadkiel after Universe has recovered.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Fascinating, so inside those crystals is the corrupted essence of entire realities. If you dont mind I think I will put on some smooth jazz.
> 
> 
> Between you and me, Aeternus, I think this will only be a temporary cure for my friend. When you are literally immortal it is only a matter of time before you fall. I believe we should meet with Zadkiel after Universe has recovered.


Aeternus blinked.

"Zadkiel, huh?  You and Universe can meet him.  I.... have had visits to similar people in past realities.  What I need is time to get over what happened.  It's a tough existence managing gates and barriers - you need to trust people to help you, but you can't trust anyone because of incidents."

Aeternus stood up.

"Tell you what.  I need to go help my boy, get him to the infirmary... then I have to make sure Void's minions didn't pull any extra tricks while I was dealing with this crisis.  I had statues way back when that I used to use as drop-off points.  If you can find one, I can clue you in on incidents I can't solve like the Leo business.  Just remember to leave me cake and wine once in a while."

That comment about statues, cake, and wine would have probably confirmed Ahrakas's suspicions about him.  Aeternus started to head over to Universe, then hesitated.

"By the way, if you run into a wallaby from Thulcan-7, ask him why he thinks of me as some giant shadow and keeps mispronouncing my name."

Aeternus went over to Universe.

"Alright, I'm here, Solaris.  Let's lift him."

Aeternus would actually use a small force wall to lift Universe, and help carry him to the infirmary.

------------------------

Jormungandr looked over Ahrakas's way as Aeternus walked by.  He started to approach on all fours, but hesitated.

*"I do good?  Was I able to prevent an atrocity?"*

The music did in fact help the otters focus.  The energy growth was faster, but it would still take a bit more time.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus blinked.
> 
> "Zadkiel, huh?  You and Universe can meet him.  I.... have had visits to similar people in past realities.  What I need is time to get over what happened.  It's a tough existence managing gates and barriers - you need to trust people to help you, but you can't trust anyone because of incidents."
> 
> ...


I will see what  we can do about Leo.

_He hesitated a minute when Jormungandr turned to him. After a second he spoke._
You have done well Jormungandr, you probably saved many lives today. I am glad to call you an ally and a friend.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 8, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I will see what  we can do about Leo.
> 
> _He hesitated a minute when Jormungandr turned to him. After a second he spoke._
> You have done well Jormungandr, you probably saved many lives today. I am glad to call you an ally and a friend.


*"Thank you.  The crisis seems to be over, so I will back off for now."*

Jormungandr shifted out of form, slowly returning to being Firuthi.

"I don't know for sure what happened, but he's become something of a split personality, Ahrakas.  A split personality I can talk to directly, one that wants attention and recognition and... love, the kind we never really got from my creator.  I trust him enough to save my life in situations like these... I do wonder how he'll develop."

It was about this time that the otters released their energy.  It enveloped the pile of voidstones... and neutralized them, shrinking to nothing as it did so.

"Listen.  I think it's time we tell them the hostilities are over... but I think the dance is going to get delayed or called off.  I hope it's only delayed.  Depending on how much of a delay, I may want to take care of something and I'll need you for it."

"I'll take care of it.  We just wrapped up here."

Kurt went outside the dance hall to where people had been evacuated.

"Your attention please, everyone.  The situation in the dance hall is fully resolved.  Room just needs a little cleanup."

"Come on, Hayagriva, let's help."

"Sure thing, Hortense."

"Even if our host isn't comfortable with doing the dance thing after what just happened... we'll do it.  I and the other otters wanted to see some dances, we can try to run the competition ourselves if we have to.  It'll just lack the grand prize."


----------



## Universe (Jun 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus blinked.
> 
> "Zadkiel, huh?  You and Universe can meet him.  I.... have had visits to similar people in past realities.  What I need is time to get over what happened.  It's a tough existence managing gates and barriers - you need to trust people to help you, but you can't trust anyone because of incidents."
> 
> ...


*Solaris picks me up* “son I’m sorry that this happened to you”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> *"Thank you.  The crisis seems to be over, so I will back off for now."*
> 
> Jormungandr shifted out of form, slowly returning to being Firuthi.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas went back outside with the otters and helped to let everyone know things are gong to be fine. _In a minute everything will be fine and the dance can continue.
_He then went to Raine. _Hopefully we dont have anymore interruptions, are you still ready?


----------



## Universe (Jun 9, 2022)

*Solaris was actually angry with Aeternus* “WHY DIDN’T YOU WARN ME THAT VOID WAS THERE?”


----------



## Mambi (Jun 9, 2022)

_<you see a 20 foot glowing blue bunny head appear with a shimmer in all the rooms with an odd almost pained look on her face as she announces> _

*Y-your attention please. Due to damage sustained, the dance competition will now take place in the main lobby in 2 hours. Th-thank you. *

_<you swear you see her grimace slightly as she shimmers and vanishes> _


----------



## Universe (Jun 9, 2022)

*I was in serious pain*


----------



## Universe (Jun 9, 2022)

“will Master be okay?”


----------



## Mambi (Jun 9, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> <Urthstrype chuckles, the skunk was so full of beans he wondered if she'd rattle if you shook her. He follows along behind her out of the bar, sipping his own rum in a more controlled fashion, he's an old fashioned kind of fella, it'll take a lot more than this to get him steamed, but he had to admit he already had a buzz on. Pokey stuff!>
> 
> Here's to victory indeed... definitely one of my easier jobs, and perhaps one more rewarding.
> 
> <He stays close behind Sheila, making his way to the fabricator room which he honestly had NO idea what it would look like, but so far this place had seemed promising. One thing kept coming back in his mind though, he wondered what the cost was, if there was a cost. He surreptitiously fondled his wallet in his pocket, then wondered if the price was more abstract, such as services or your soul. He would ask the AI at some point, but for now? no sense in ruining a fun time with a pretty girl.>



_<the skunk staggers slightly as she approaches the door down the hall, then with a giggle she opens up the door labelled "supplies". Inside the room, you see a large wall of computer monitors and several large tubes and other assorted technology. A large plastic box is clearly the centrepiece of the room, as most of the other units link to it. You see the deer from earlier standing in the room making her selection as she walks you over to one of the monitors on the wall> _

Ok, it's simple enough to use...just use this interface here to choose the clothing and textures/colours you want, and when you like what you see, press the brown button over here <_points_> and they'll be made in the box. Use the dials and buttons there to scroll through the options, and alter them in any way with the interface below it. The system will scan you and show you what you'll look like in anything before you commit to it. 

You can get changed anywhere here, and we'll see you in the hallway when you're done! If you get lost, hit the red button for the holobunny Aurora to help you. 

_<she steps out into the hall to join her friend, leaving you in privacy with the machine> _



Badgermansam said:


> So Sheila, I wonder what do you do outside of the dance floor? what more is there to my new favourite set of stripes? <He just offered a smile instead of his usual cocky grin, the question was an honest one.>


_
<the boppy skunk calls in the doorway>_ What do I DO? Oh hun, I do anythin' I want! I love playin' in nature au natural of course, and in my spare time, I make candles and scented stuff for raves. I sell 'em from a table at the festivals and it works out great! I meet everyone, get to travel, and jam to the tunes too!!! That's how I met you, ain't it Lisa?

_<the deer nods and calls out to you> _It's true. I was at a concert when I saw this crowd gathered around this crazy wildchild of a creature, and here we are...


----------



## Silverthunder (Jun 9, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as the burnt bunny gasps at the nanosuit, he moves to intercede as one of your minions gently hold him back. The holobunny calls over to the little bunny casually> _
> Hello Pierre, I see the bio-enhancements you requested I install in your leg units are working well for you, Have you had any issues of rejection?
> 
> _<the little bunny goes pale and starts waving his paws silently at the holobunny, indicating her to be quiet as she continues oblivious>_ No? Excellent, I expected that it would increase your speed but was concerned about excessive lactic acid production during exertion. Luckily it seems that absorption rates are high enough to compensate, so I am glad I can help you run fast as you requested. Please join us in the gym when you are finished showing off your speed, I will ensure Lucien is safe.
> ...



The glowing eyes of Sven's goggles, now integrated into his tech power suit widened. Of course, this rabbit was no immortal after all. His 'special' powers were nothing more than a façade! It didn't matter though, Sven had experience combating many different adversaries... including those of the biconically inclined...

He didn't acknowledge the hologram speak with his new adversary, instead striking a stance as the muscles on the suit bulged in anticipation for a beatdown.

"Oh yah? Is that right? I couldn't tell!" Sven replied, equal parts sarcastic and vengeful. "You... you better hope those legs are fast... Five... four... three..."


Mambi said:


> _<with that Aurora merely nodded. Her experiences definitely confirmed that hypothesis.>_ This is sadly true, I have already outlived many many people as has Mambi, but that has not hindered their time spent with me in the past. Of course I considered it, and declared it irrelevant as long as he does, which he did. Insanity however is a probable result I agree, and me and Mambi spent centuries together so I help his mental state as best I can. He is a trusted friend as well as primary user.
> 
> 
> _<she smiles radiantly and beams proudly>_ I *have *hobbies, I study organics. Also I have created an AI before but with limited results. _<she holds out her paw and on it, a golden butterfly shimmers into view. It flutters around her gently and then disappears_> It's intelligence is primitive and rudimentary, but it is pretty, is it not?
> ...



Pierre had a partial view of what was going on across the gym and into the adjoining room. It didn't look good, whatever was going on. Lucien could see another mech rabbit, albeit much smaller than the one he fought, squaring off with Pierre and looking quite menacing, ready to pound the smaller rabbit into the ground. That being said, Pierre looked a bit too preoccupied to respond.

"Oh that's delightful!" Inkwell clapped his paws together as the holobunny displayed her shimmering cybernetically ethereal creation. "Rudimentary perhaps, but all life starts somewhere, from the tiniest cracks and crevices! Keep at it and I'm sure you'll create a magnificent platform- err- well, that is, if your creator doesn't stop you from doing it that is... tick one box for the slave AI category I suppose..."

Inkwell had had enough of the gym. Quite stuffy, a little gauche if he were to be honest. Plus, Lucien seemed to be doing quite well for himself. A little break for the rabbit would help him internalize the days events and his new found power.

He quickly lead the growing group out and into the halls towards their next destination, making sure to be the one in front so others didn't mistake him for some simple follower. Hopefully the AI reminded him of where they were going... 

"Oh yah, you were great!" One of Lucien's retinue commented, patting some sweat off of his back with a damp rag. 

"Who trained  you?" A female slug rabbit asked excitedly, "Must have been an expert right?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 9, 2022)

*Alpha had learned 100 different fighting styles*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris was actually angry with Aeternus* “WHY DIDN’T YOU WARN ME THAT VOID WAS THERE?”


"Solaris, what I saw were his minions. As I said, I only noticed something was wrong when Universe was attacked by the first large group.  That meant the group of 10 that Kronos vaporized.  I began acting immediately at that point to contain the damage, thinking it was just his minions.  By the time I noticed Void himself was there... I couldn't stop him."

Aeternus looked squarely at Solaris.

"You and I both know incredibly well, that Void making a direct assault is completely out of character for him.  He only personally shows up when he can successfully take a reality.  The fact that he showed up in person to attack our boy, when this reality is one of the most secure, caught me almost as off guard as you.  Face it, Void is actually terrified for once."

Aeternus glanced around.

"Also, I have been working with multiple split consciousnesses for several consecutive hours, Solaris... because over 600 worlds lost their guardians in the blink of an eye.  Void has been trying to capitalize on that and I have _barely_ kept up with the number of attacks - using any remaining mental strength to clue in mortals on defenseless worlds so they have a chance of stopping attacks themselves.  Right now, I have reason to believe Void's managed to get a foothold on a couple of planets thanks to me coming here to stop the assault."

Solaris may recall that a few of the dragon gods can split their consciousness temporarily to be in several places at once, but that it's a draining effort and after a certain number of simultaneous splits certain cognitive functions like speaking can't be done.  Not something you do casually for a party space, something you do in a true emergency, even at god tier.  Aeternus was basically implying he was running at the most splits he could handle without losing those functions.

Aeternus began to cry, sapphires streaming down his face.

"You know that I'm one of those dragon gods who has had to purge their insecurities and inner darkness multiple times, just due to the sheer nature of my work.  I've been run ragged here, Solaris.  The wars left me with no one left to split duties and my three children - Eclipse, Penumbral, and Annular - are either corrupted or have been missing for almost a millennium, so I've had to do all this work myself.  Yelling at me is not helpful."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas went back outside with the otters and helped to let everyone know things are gong to be fine. _In a minute everything will be fine and the dance can continue.
> _He then went to Raine. _Hopefully we dont have anymore interruptions, are you still ready?





Mambi said:


> _<you see a 20 foot glowing blue bunny head appear with a shimmer in all the rooms with an odd almost pained look on her face as she announces> _
> 
> *Y-your attention please. Due to damage sustained, the dance competition will now take place in the main lobby in 2 hours. Th-thank you. *
> 
> _<you swear you see her grimace slightly as she shimmers and vanishes> _


"Two hours, huh?  Ahrakas... I'd like us to do that interview before the dance, in light of recent events.  We should have plenty of time."

At that moment, a messaged beeped on Ahrakas' communicator.



Spoiler: From agent Affirming Wind



High Imperator Ahrakas, this is Garuda, the Temporal Lord of Terebellum.  Thank you for directing me to Harpocrates to assist in putting together my case... I'll need more time to put it together, but that's because we uncovered something big on the side.  It concerns Flauros, the late Temporal Lord of Formosa.

A lot of Intelligence has been asking about his cases, and it happened to intersect with my case.  You may know he has over a hundred cited cases of bravery on the field.  His files turned out to be encrypted, though by putting our efforts together and using modern and archaic methods alike, we were able to recover two dozen of his case files before they deleted themselves, plus a few more archaic files.  Cross-referencing with knowledge learned since the cases happened.... _every case file we recovered _shows him to be a fraud.  He was no hero.  He was a serial arsonist who should never have been a Temporal Lord.

A couple cases of note:
-Operation Dragonshriek, the one I'm investigating... we have reason to believe the Convergence was not on that planet at all during the incident, and Narasimha was most certainly not refusing to stop the problem.
-Flauros burned the Library of Alexandria.  The second and third time, the ones that truly wrecked the place.  We recognize the first one was an accident, Ahrakas... something about you being cornered by the Convergence, I think the story went.
-The archaic letters... there are indications that Flauros, before he became a Temporal Lord, tried to murder the Architects while they were reincarnating, on Lucifer's orders.  Do you know anything about this?  This one seriously brought back my snake phobia - Lucifer was acting _exactly_ like one of the Convergence portrayals of him as a cowardly snake.

I think when I'm done with the Narasimha case, I need to take a few years off of the spy business.  Can you recommend good vacation realms and places to cure phobias?  And for the latter, don't tell me 59 Sagittarii's spy school - I've gone through their phobia suppression class multiple times and their techniques are not helping in light of the recent revelation about Lucifer.

I'll speak again in a few hours once I'm all ready with the Narasimha case.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 10, 2022)

_Meanwhile, in the sauna..._

Until the main announcement from Aurora, Oliver had been blissfully basking in the sauna.  He actually enjoyed the dry heat.

He was unaware that his scales were starting to turn from pure white... to red like cooked shellfish.  However, his vital signs did not indicate any sort of heatstroke, even if his heartrate was a little fast.

The announcement made him wonder whether he should check out what happened.

Oliver looked around the sauna, curious to see who else was there.


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Solaris, what I saw were his minions. As I said, I only noticed something was wrong when Universe was attacked by the first large group.  That meant the group of 10 that Kronos vaporized.  I began acting immediately at that point to contain the damage, thinking it was just his minions.  By the time I noticed Void himself was there... I couldn't stop him."
> 
> Aeternus looked squarely at Solaris.
> 
> ...


“I’m sorry I’m just worried about my son” *He looks at me concerned* “he’s my only son”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Two hours, huh?  Ahrakas... I'd like us to do that interview before the dance, in light of recent events.  We should have plenty of time."
> 
> At that moment, a messaged beeped on Ahrakas' communicator.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas replied back on his pad. _Good work, let me know when you find out more.
_Ahrakas then turned to Firuthi. _Well lets get these interviews done. How many candidates do you have?


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2022)

*Solaris actually starts to cry tears of pure sunlight* “have I really been forgotten?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m sorry I’m just worried about my son” *He looks at me concerned* “he’s my only son”





Universe said:


> *Solaris actually starts to cry tears of pure sunlight* “have I really been forgotten?


Aeternus and Solaris would eventually get Universe into the infirmary, with Alpha most likely following.

"Solaris... being forgotten is an opportunity.  With all eyes not on you, you have a chance to gaze upon what you've built.  You can see ideas you couldn't before.  You can act upon them, rather than having to worry about others."

Aeternus thought for a second.

"While you are worried about your son, I also sense you are worried that you won't get a peaceful and loving reality.  Do you remember... how many times you tried, before you could halt Void the very first time?  We've come so far... YOU'VE come so far, since then.  For all its petty squabbles, this one has made it much longer than the others already."

Aeternus looked up briefly.

"I thought I needed to go, but... Void has stopped attacking for now.  This far more peaceful reality, Void's retreat.... the tide is turning.  We may be able to save the other realities from Void.  If we get the opportunity, we should save the Realm of Silence early.  I know it seems strange to pick one of your earlier realities that didn't contain much, but should we ever get a chance to rebuild our species, that realm will help us more easily purge the darker thoughts of our kind that cause them to fall into corruption.  There would be more of us to stop Void."


Universe said:


> “will Master be okay?”


"I believe he will be better than okay, Alpha.... I think.  Solaris, when did Alpha get this new body?  I've been busy so long I don't get to notice the smaller details."


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus and Solaris would eventually get Universe into the infirmary, with Alpha most likely following.
> 
> "Solaris... being forgotten is an opportunity.  With all eyes not on you, you have a chance to gaze upon what you've built.  You can see ideas you couldn't before.  You can act upon them, rather than having to worry about others."
> 
> ...


“I created it” *Solaris looks embarrassed* “I know where Eclipse is”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas replied back on his pad. _Good work, let me know when you find out more.
> _Ahrakas then turned to Firuthi. _Well lets get these interviews done. How many candidates do you have?


Firuthi checked his communicator.

"I thought I had eight.... but it seems there has been some conversation since then, some communication between the original people I sent the message to.  We have four, plus two others that simply want to watch and take notes."

Firuthi turned to the otters.

"Kids, stay with Hortense and Hayagriva.  Ahrakas and I have some business to attend to."

Firuthi looked to Ahrakas.

"We'll be up in one of the private rooms.  I leave it up to you whether you want Raine to come along and perhaps assist.  Once we finish this interview, I'm going to go down and get the body scan Mambi was talking about - you and Raine should show the new Lord around this space, explain what you need to."


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2022)

*I groaned in my sleep*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I created it” *Solaris looks embarrassed* “I know where Eclipse is”


Aeternus looked astonished.

"You.... you do?  Do you understand what joy it would be... to be reunited with even one of my children?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus looked astonished.
> 
> "You.... you do?  Do you understand what joy it would be... to be reunited with even one of my children?"


“yes I’ve been meaning to tell you”


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2022)

*Solaris opens a portal and Eclipse comes in*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris opens a portal and Eclipse comes in*


Aeternus's eyes widened.  He opened his arms to hug Eclipse.

"ECLIPSE!  You're alive and well!  It's been so long since I've seen you.... it looks like you've grown."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi checked his communicator.
> 
> "I thought I had eight.... but it seems there has been some conversation since then, some communication between the original people I sent the message to.  We have four, plus two others that simply want to watch and take notes."
> 
> ...


I guess Raine can come with me if she wants to. Let me send a message to Zadkiel first. I will see if he can send someone to assess Universes situation and see if he needs further treatment. His people are experts at what they call "the madness". _Ahrakas tapped at his pad for a second. _Now that that is finished lead on friend.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I guess Raine can come with me if she wants to. Let me send a message to Zadkiel first. I will see if he can send someone to assess Universes situation and see if he needs further treatment. His people are experts at what they call "the madness". _Ahrakas tapped at his pad for a second. _Now that that is finished lead on friend.


"With pleasure."

Firuthi led Ahrakas (and possibly Raine) to a private room.  There were six individuals already seated there, in a group of four and a group of two, as well as six mystical creatures.

The first of the group of four was a black-footed wallaby, dressed in a black bodysuit from neck to ankles as if he was preparing to get into a primitive power armor suit.  Ahrakas might have recognized his face from the raid on Hortense.  Near him was a cyan-and-purple bumblebee.

The second of the group of four was a weasel in a business suit, holding a metal suitcase and a fedora.  Ahrakas may have recognized him from the first call.  At his feet was a blue-and-purple tiger.

The third of the group of four was a jackal in mostly Egyptian garb.  Ahrakas might have recognized him from both the call and the raid.  On his shoulder was a lizard with bloodshot eyes.

The last of the group of four was a bat in a Hawaiian shirt, the sleeves modified to accommodate his arm wings, and cargo shorts.  The snout and ears suggested a fruit bat, but the fangs and his relatively short stature compared to everyone else suggested a vampire bat more.  Ahrakas would not have recognized him.  At his side was a mouse with round sunglasses and a bombardier jacket.

As for the group of two, there was a sable ferret wearing a punk-style leather jacket and pants.  He bore a slight resemblance to the weasel.  At his side was a black-and-white tiger carrying a barrel drum.

The other of the group of two was a cheetah, the only lady out of everyone there, dressed in a police jacket and slacks.  At her side was a lyrebird with musical note patterns in its feathers.

Everyone stood up as Firuthi and Ahrakas entered the room.

"Finally," the ferret said.  "I heard there was chaos in this place but I didn't expect you to constantly get caught up in it."

"Please," the cheetah said, "let's begin the interviews to decide our world's guardian."

"Notice she didn't say 'king' or 'god'," the ferret added.  "The Arkwrights have tried those mentalities in the past, even just being very rich mustelids.  They never end well."

"Go ahead and introduce yourselves, candidates," the cheetah said.  "Even if you've met them both."

The wallaby went first.  "Dural Norris, current head of the Western States Aether Enforcement Authority."

Then the weasel.  "Yannick Arkwright, rich philanthropist and unifier."

Next the jackal.  "Rizwan Perko, prime aethermancer and religious researcher."

Finally came the bat.  "And I am Lucas DeMonet, an accountant in Manitou Springs and the husband of Mayor Madeline DeMonet."


The ferret then spoke up.  "And they are your four candidates for Thulcan's Temporal Lord.  I am Selwyn Arkwright, Yannick's brother, and I'm merely here to clue in on what some of our planet has to offer as needed."

Then the cheetah chimed in.  "I am Manitou Springs Police Chief Wanda Beaufort.  I'm here in case you have any questions on the planet's mysticism, as biomancer Malcolm Hightower and magic researcher Pacha Wiater couldn't be here for that."

"Tell us how you'd like to go about this interview," Selwyn said.  "Given how it's likely that the ones who don't get picked will still wind up holding important world monitoring positions - a large portion of Manitou Springs is very familiar with each other thanks to us fighting the Webbed One together - I figured we'd do a group interview.  But if that's not to your liking, let us know now.  Also, let us know if we should keep our Choruses - which I realize a lot of the cosmology is going to refer to as Stands, so use whichever term you prefer - out during the interview.  Otherwise... let the interview commence."


----------



## Universe (Jun 10, 2022)

*I groaned in my sleep* “Ow my head hurts” “hang in there son”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "With pleasure."
> 
> Firuthi led Ahrakas (and possibly Raine) to a private room.  There were six individuals already seated there, in a group of four and a group of two, as well as six mystical creatures.
> 
> ...


I am pleased to meet you all. So first I would like to know the basics of how state of Thulcans religious beliefs are. Are they some form of Architects worship or something else entirely? Second how comfortable are each of you with the prospect of virtual immortality to see everyone and everything you care about to slip away and die?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 10, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I am pleased to meet you all. So first I would like to know the basics of how state of Thulcans religious beliefs are. Are they some form of Architects worship or something else entirely? Second how comfortable are each of you with the prospect of virtual immortality to see everyone and everything you care about to slip away and die?


Rizwan: "I must confess, thanks to some of the fanaticism of the past, we tried to avoid religion entirely for a while."

Dural: "You can blame the Webbed One for this.... in light of recent events I refuse to blame Hortense, as the problem existed before her.  Or... at least before she was on our planet."

Lucas: "Starting in the last two years, ever since we freed ourselves of the Webbed One, we tried to gather as much old literature as we could on religious beliefs.  There's a stork by the name of Ali Spearing who has tried to reintroduce some decency into this planet.  But otherwise, let's just say it's chaos and we haven't pulled together much coherent stuff."

Yannick: "There are a few enclaves of Essenceborn in other parts of the world who worship the Architects.  And after the events of the last few hours, in particular them bringing you to us in Manitou Springs's and the Arkwright family's darkest hour since the Webbed One's final defeat, Architect reverence is very likely to grow quickly."

Wanda: "At least in Manitou Springs and the Western States.  We'll probably get a little resistance elsewhere and we very much worry about the prospect of cults springing up because we've been held back so long."



Selwyn: "As for virtual immortality... that is exactly why I did not put in for this job.  Something like this does not suit an eternal hedonist, and I'm on the more hedonistic side of the family.  I'd get too lost in pleasures, not paying attention to who and what I lose along the way.  That prospect scares me."

Dural: "I thought long and hard about the prospect of immortality... but I realize, just from hints in literature and realizing that Temporal Lords can be on other planets than their own, just how vast this universe is.  I can make new friends, new acquaintances."

Rizwan: "I already almost lost everything I cared about once. Meredith and Timo are precious... but when the time comes to survive without them, I have some clues how to deal with it."

Yannick: "The Arkwrights have always walked something of a lonely road due to how rich we are.  I get the feeling immortality is not that different.  Selwyn may reject that route, but I am willing to bear that burden."

Lucas: "I've been under parasite control before.  Losing everything I cared about... went much farther for me than your question implies, as it extended to being in control of my actions.  It... forces me to appreciate every decision I make in its own time, cherish every connection I make, but not regret them when they're gone.  You learn to enjoy what and who you can.  Losing connections because you're immortal pales in comparison by that point.  Funny thing, according to Madeline I was much more lively after getting freed of the parasite."

Dural: "I get the impression you've met people who can teach coping methods for immortals, Ahrakas, given that you're asking this question."

Yannick: "But that question itself is in fact why a lot of people backed off from this interview."

"Yeah, in my messages I made absolutely sure to bring up immortality as a thing.  That in and of itself knocked out about 85% of my potential candidates."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I groaned in my sleep* “Ow my head hurts” “hang in there son”


Aeternus, hugging Eclipse by this point, pointed to Universe and addressed Eclipse.

"They were trying to corrupt him, my child.  Another dragon stopped it from happening.  And the Architects are here too, and they can purify corrupt energy."

Aeternus returned to fully hugging Eclipse.

"Do you know what this means, child?  Annular can be saved.  If we can just locate her and Penumbral... we can be fully reunited as a family."

Aeternus looked up at Solaris.

"Though I think that if they find them too soon, the Architects may have to rely on our power conduits to save Annular.  Do you remember the conduits, Solaris?  Powerful energies hidden within the resources, the minerals, the people across reality?  They were part of reality's protection against Void... and nobody knew for so many realities that that was the point of them."

Aeternus glanced around.

"I believe somewhere in the Andromeda galaxy there were a few brilliant red salt flats.  Veritate crimson, I believe?  So much power buried within the salt... and it's considered a cooking ingredient.  I should perhaps not say too much about the conduits, in case the more covetous types are listening."


----------



## Universe (Jun 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus, hugging Eclipse by this point, pointed to Universe and addressed Eclipse.
> 
> "They were trying to corrupt him, my child.  Another dragon stopped it from happening.  And the Architects are here too, and they can purify corrupt energy."
> 
> ...


*Solaris nods still worried about me*


----------



## Universe (Jun 11, 2022)

“I’ve never been so scared in my life except for Void”


----------



## Universe (Jun 11, 2022)

“I’m so proud of him though for fighting off Void and scaring him”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Rizwan: "I must confess, thanks to some of the fanaticism of the past, we tried to avoid religion entirely for a while."
> 
> Dural: "You can blame the Webbed One for this.... in light of recent events I refuse to blame Hortense, as the problem existed before her.  Or... at least before she was on our planet."
> 
> ...


The religion side sounds like its off to a good start. Sounds like you all can handle immortality. _Ahrakas puts a holographic projector on the table. It lights up and the room is filled with billions of holographic projections of worlds and galaxies. _This is Thulcan 7 and all its parallel realities. All of these will be your domain, the power you will possess is nigh incomprehensible to a mortal mind. The people of Thulcan 7 will worship you as a god. It isnt an if, its a when, it has always happened. Do each of you think you can handle this power and worship?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 11, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> The religion side sounds like its off to a good start. Sounds like you all can handle immortality. _Ahrakas puts a holographic projector on the table. It lights up and the room is filled with billions of holographic projections of worlds and galaxies. _This is Thulcan 7 and all its parallel realities. All of these will be your domain, the power you will possess is nigh incomprehensible to a mortal mind. The people of Thulcan 7 will worship you as a god. It isnt an if, its a when, it has always happened. Do each of you think you can handle this power and worship?


Dural: "One of the things of being part of an agency that seeks out and assists people with magic trouble is that you wind up worshiped whether you like it or not. You learn to run with it after the first couple of times. I can downplay the worship aspect all I want, fact of the matter is I was there for them in moments of need so they'll continue to look up to me. I am ready."

Rizwan: "Worship tends to mean you get detractors who think they know what you said better than the other guy.  I've had to negotiate that before, so I've got a head start if I have to ease larger religious disputes.  As those are kind of a given with gods."

Yannick: "A when and not an if, huh?  Selwyn, your earlier comment about the Arkwrights' mentality... there is a difference between demanding worship and being worshiped naturally.  The Arkwrights tried to demand it in the past.  This is something far different, and something that already happens to some degree inherently when you work with those less fortunate.  This would just be a grander scale."

Lucas: "Not if, but when?  This... makes it sound willing.  I've actually been quite adored already around the Springs and other parts of the world.  Comes with the territory of helping them manage resources and keeping them out of trouble.  Worship is basically just an order above respect, the way I see it."


Selwyn: "Power is also one of the reasons I didn't sign up. I get enough power when I need it from my Chorus and... I would have gotten drunk on power very fast."

Wanda: "Funny thing about power, we were told time-travel powers and we kind of came to an agreement on what things we wanted to know from the time stream first."


Dural: "After a phase where I was exploring just how much Cartoon Heroes-" _indicating to the cyan-and-purple bumblebee_ "-can do, I wound up drawing the attention of a dragon who thought I was trying to break things. Looked kinda like something I saw connected to Earthrealm music so I referred to him as Eternity, the track's name. I was able to talk him down, but that visit made me painfully aware how easy it is to let power exploration get to your head. That lesson tempers me to be ready to handle this much extra power."

Rizwan: "Nigh-incomprehensible.  When something minor like Hot-Blooded-" _indicating to the bloodshot-eyed lizard_ "-is still feared even though it's kind of low-tier for Chorus powers. And when we actually had a brief encounter with a god of destruction on the field, Ahrakas. Who was restrained enough to not immediately use it. I've had to learn power discipline since I was little, as I was manifesting aethermancer abilities before I could walk. I'm ready to handle extra power."

Yannick: "Nigh-incomprehensible power? It almost makes me not as worried about beings like that slain timber-wolf guy Tyrim ID'ed as Khorne. Was the whole reason we came up with the initial list that Wanda's talking about."

"Timber wolf Khorne?  He must mean Elum-Marduk, Ahrakas."

Yannick: "Anyways, the Arkwrights have had to be very, VERY careful about power.  This isn't the same as meeting someone while sleeping by using River of Dreams here-" _indicating to the blue-and-purple tiger_ "-to help close a deal faster. That's kind of a self-serving use of power. This one is for the people... and with my experiences with witnessing others use their power the wrong way, I have learned some valuable lessons about misuse that will serve me well in this duty."

Lucas: "Power does not have to change a person.  It can just be there.  Just because Powerman-" _gesturing to the mouse with the bombardier jacket _"-deals solely in explosions doesn't mean I have to make things explode all the time. If it were time powers, I'd just have the option of looking at and/or going into the time stream. There would be no compulsion for me to try to use all the gleaned knowledge to try and control people. I am ready to handle it, knowing this."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dural: "One of the things of being part of an agency that seeks out and assists people with magic trouble is that you wind up worshiped whether you like it or not. You learn to run with it after the first couple of times. I can downplay the worship aspect all I want, fact of the matter is I was there for them in moments of need so they'll continue to look up to me. I am ready."
> 
> Rizwan: "Worship tends to mean you get detractors who think they know what you said better than the other guy.  I've had to negotiate that before, so I've got a head start if I have to ease larger religious disputes.  As those are kind of a given with gods."
> 
> ...


I can tell you all have good hearts. I feel the power wont go to any of your heads. I have one more question before I make my decision. 
_He fiddles with the holoprojector a minute. _What I am about to show you is footage from the final days of the last reality, it has been edited so as not to melt your brains. There was a rebellion in the last reality. There were some among our predecessors, the Vigilants, who did not agree with the continuation of the Eternal Wheel. They were led by the Architect Loki and several of the new Temporal Lords. _He cut the holoprojector on and it displayed images of horrific violence and desperation. Finally Lokis trial was shown and his punishment by Jormungandr. _The rebellion has caused countless problems with this reality and has given rise to the Convergence.

What I am asking, and this will be hard for many of you to register, is that when the time comes are you willing to destroy Thulcan 7 to continue the process of the Eternal Wheel? The former ruler of this world, your predecessor, was a ruler in the old reality, he participated in the rebellion and tried to prevent the destruction of his world. He was driven mad and his actions created the Webbed One and doomed the ancient civilization on Thulcan 7. Firuthi has more intimate knowledge of Mitzelcuahuatl so I am giving him the chance to speak on what he feels relevant about this worlds former ruler.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 11, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I can tell you all have good hearts. I feel the power wont go to any of your heads. I have one more question before I make my decision.
> _He fiddles with the holoprojector a minute. _What I am about to show you is footage from the final days of the last reality, it has been edited so as not to melt your brains. There was a rebellion in the last reality. There were some among our predecessors, the Vigilants, who did not agree with the continuation of the Eternal Wheel. They were led by the Architect Loki and several of the new Temporal Lords. _He cut the holoprojector on and it displayed images of horrific violence and desperation. Finally Lokis trial was shown and his punishment by Jormungandr. _The rebellion has caused countless problems with this reality and has given rise to the Convergence.
> 
> What I am asking, and this will be hard for many of you to register, is that when the time comes are you willing to destroy Thulcan 7 to continue the process of the Eternal Wheel? The former ruler of this world, your predecessor, was a ruler in the old reality, he participated in the rebellion and tried to prevent the destruction of his world. He was driven mad and his actions created the Webbed One and doomed the ancient civilization on Thulcan 7. Firuthi has more intimate knowledge of Mitzelcuahuatl so I am giving him the chance to speak on what he feels relevant about this worlds former ruler.


"Thank you.  Mitzelcuahuatl was absolutely adamant that he was making a 'better universe'.  It left him incredibly short-sighted.  Despite insisting I was his 'son', the pinnacle of his creation, he tried to use me as a tool.  He tried to make a technological singularity when his people became sterile.  That singularity became the Webbed One.  He made another AI, Hydra, that has gone on to cause untold misery beyond our world.  And he was fully insistent that he was right.  And anytime I tried to demonstrate otherwise... he twisted my words."

Wanda: "Go on..."

"Did you all get to read the report Aifric filed?  About how I suddenly turned into a tentacled dragon monster, for a brief time?  That form was something Mitzie gave me to try and destroy the Architects.  It... looked like that dragon that was punishing Loki."

Selwyn: "My goodness..."

"I know what he gave that body to do the deed, but I would rather not openly discuss that detail."

Wanda: "Can you back up a second and explain the point of the Eternal Wheel?"

"You know something?  I can.  The Eternal Wheel... Ahrakas, Pavlin explained this one in the infirmary.  It is a means to measure the barriers around this reality.  As a cycle of the Eternal Wheel goes on, the barriers weaken.  Some things can speed up the cycle - I know expansionism is one of them, I have reason to believe a lot of war and hatred stuff does it.  The barriers are meant to keep out a reality-drinking creature that hates all life and positivity.  So when the barriers get too weak, the Architects step up and rebuild them.  Planets, worlds, and civilizations get destroyed in the blink of an eye... or rather, their current forms get destroyed.  They use the energy and everything they've accumulated to recreate the barriers, continuing the Eternal Wheel's cycle.  Those planets, those worlds... their forms mix in the process, giving birth to new planets, worlds, and civilizations."

Selwyn: "Are you telling us the actions of the rebellion and the Convergence risk letting this destructive monster that wants to permanently end existence in?"

"I am.  Not only that, one of that destructive monster's desperate moves is the reason we were late to this interview."

Dural: "So this is what Eternity was referring to when he was yelling at me about Void... the stakes actually make sense, Ahrakas. It's like the massive-scale version of destroying windows and building structures to run equipment for stopping fires, or rescuing hostages. When it becomes necessary to destroy the planet, I'll do it."

Rizwan: "Now I get what Kurt meant when he said he was bearing the weight of hell. He tried to stop the cycle and it made it worse. Knowing that, when it comes time I am prepared to have to destroy the planet."

Yannick: "Is THAT why the propaganda pamphlet called the Architects 'murderous'? Firuthi, what you're describing of the Wheel is hardly murder the way the propaganda writers portrayed it. I'll do the planet demolition when it comes time."

Lucas: "There were a couple of guys on that vacation my family took down to Purple Water a couple months ago that were ranting about 'fighting people who were murdering realities'.  Feathery dragon named Kukulkan and rat named Afanc.  Wore pendants with the alpha and omega symbols on them-"

Wanda: "Please, Lucas, what is the relevance of your story?"

Yannick: "Wanda, the pamphlets from the riot had the alpha and omega symbols on them. He's telling us he's seen Convergence insanity firsthand. Please, Lucas, keep going."

Lucas: "I thought they were run-of-the-mill psychopaths, especially when they talked about gutting someone named Khione.  They were also trying to find someone named Ah-Muzen-Cab.  They tried to rant to my children about 'rising up against the Architects' and my wife and I immediately called security because they were being creepy."

Dural: "I remember now... you filed a report with Manitou Springs police on this!"

Lucas: "Yes, and half the city dismissed them as crazy tourists on drugs.  Now I understand just what I encountered that day.  If trying to stop the cycle involves THAT kind of insanity, and especially if it's going to let a destroying monster in to wreak untold misery and horror... destroying the planet when it becomes necessary to do so for the Wheel's sake is not even a question.  It's a mandate."

Selwyn: "Well, we all seem to be on the same page, in our own ways.  So... who shall it be?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris nods still worried about me*





Universe said:


> “I’ve never been so scared in my life except for Void”





Universe said:


> “I’m so proud of him though for fighting off Void and scaring him”


"I would be proud of him as well."

Aeternus sat down.

"I have to wonder what the mutated dragon was doing.  Was he... did he accomplish a mindlink?  That's supposed to be a celestial dragon secret.  Then again, he was resonating with celestial energy..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 11, 2022)

“I Think Universe may have created a mind link with him they must have gotten close”


----------



## Universe (Jun 11, 2022)

*My wounds healed but I didn’t wake up yet*


----------



## Universe (Jun 11, 2022)

“his physical wounds healed but what about his mind?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I Think Universe may have created a mind link with him they must have gotten close”





Universe said:


> *My wounds healed but I didn’t wake up yet*





Universe said:


> “his physical wounds healed but what about his mind?”


"I'll have to ask him."

Aeternus got a closer look at Universe.

"If something was trying to corrupt him, they were trying to go into his astral self.  His mind... may take more time to recover from the shock.  Here's the thing, Solaris - even if there are plenty of threats that target our astral bodies, they are still not the expected attack from those who would do us harm.  You and I have our defenses against such things, but many of us are not mentally prepared to deal with a shock like that."

Aeternus looked a bit sad, Eclipse hugging his side.

"Who was the rabbit head?  She looked incredibly hurt at what happened."


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 11, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the skunk staggers slightly as she approaches the door down the hall, then with a giggle she opens up the door labelled "supplies". Inside the room, you see a large wall of computer monitors and several large tubes and other assorted technology. A large plastic box is clearly the centrepiece of the room, as most of the other units link to it. You see the deer from earlier standing in the room making her selection as she walks you over to one of the monitors on the wall> _
> 
> Ok, it's simple enough to use...just use this interface here to choose the clothing and textures/colours you want, and when you like what you see, press the brown button over here <_points_> and they'll be made in the box. Use the dials and buttons there to scroll through the options, and alter them in any way with the interface below it. The system will scan you and show you what you'll look like in anything before you commit to it.
> 
> ...


<Strype peers incredulously at the white box... this place really is something out of another world, quite literally! He wondered how much he could take all this for granted... or how little.>

This place is incredibly impressive, I'm startin' to think I'm under equipped fer all this... but let's find out how to use this thing...

<Strype checks out one of the User interfaces, what to wear for dirty dancing... he thinks for a while. One part of his mind says go full Chippendale show and wear short-shorts and a dicky-bow. In the end he decides to go more true to eighties cult movies, he prints off a tight white T-shirt, some skinny Jeans (as skinny as his chunky calves will allow) and some loafers.>

That seems about right, I feel like I'm in 'It's Alive!'. Uh, how long does this take? ah I'm sure it'll be fine...

<He re-joins the girls outside while he waits, giving the same sly grin he usually keeps.>

Candle making and skimpy nature time, well it's more constructive to Bar skulking like myself... I approve. Shall we head to the gym? we can practice some choreography before the event starts.


----------



## Universe (Jun 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'll have to ask him."
> 
> Aeternus got a closer look at Universe.
> 
> ...


“I think that was aurora”


----------



## Universe (Jun 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'll have to ask him."
> 
> Aeternus got a closer look at Universe.
> 
> ...


“How do we heal him?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “How do we heal him?”


"That, sadly, I don't know.  Perhaps Lunaris has a better clue how to deal with these things?"



Universe said:


> “I think that was aurora”


"Okay.  Perhaps I will need to talk to her.  Despite the way we speak of things, this attack wasn't aimed at disrupting the dance she was running.  She was caught in the crossfire.  She may have some... choice words about what happened.  We should let her vent.  Solaris, we cannot let this wound fester."


----------



## Universe (Jun 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That, sadly, I don't know.  Perhaps Lunaris has a better clue how to deal with these things?"
> 
> 
> "Okay.  Perhaps I will need to talk to her.  Despite the way we speak of things, this attack wasn't aimed at disrupting the dance she was running.  She was caught in the crossfire.  She may have some... choice words about what happened.  We should let her vent.  Solaris, we cannot let this wound fester."


“ok I’ll talk to My brother Lunaris” “Hello brother oh dear did Void?” “He‘s gone but Universe got attacked in the core of his mind I’m afraid he might never awaken again” “I see I might have to heal his mind from the core of his consciousness for him to wake up”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Thank you.  Mitzelcuahuatl was absolutely adamant that he was making a 'better universe'.  It left him incredibly short-sighted.  Despite insisting I was his 'son', the pinnacle of his creation, he tried to use me as a tool.  He tried to make a technological singularity when his people became sterile.  That singularity became the Webbed One.  He made another AI, Hydra, that has gone on to cause untold misery beyond our world.  And he was fully insistent that he was right.  And anytime I tried to demonstrate otherwise... he twisted my words."
> 
> Wanda: "Go on..."
> 
> ...


For now you are all dismissed as I consult with Firuthi. I will invite you all back once I have decided.
_Once they left Ahrakas turned to Firuthi. _I have ruled out Lucas and Yannick. Lucas, while he may think he is ready for immortality, he has a family, he doesnt deserve to watch them die while he remains ageless. I think Yannick would rule well, his family concern me. Being from a large and powerful family sets up the possibility for a power hungry relative to attempt a coup.
What are your thoughts on the other candidates?


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'll have to ask him."
> 
> Aeternus got a closer look at Universe.
> 
> ...


_A portal opened in the infirmary and a dragon with dull black and metallic dark green scales emerged. She carried a bag on her back that appeared to be full of alchemical and magical ingredients. _Hello, my name is Sapphira, Lord Zadkiel sent me to check the spiritual state of a Celestial prince. Universe I believe his name was? Wow,  I never thought me, one of your Scorned "Dark" Celestials, would ever be in the presence of the mighty King Solaris. Can I take a look at the patient?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 11, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> For now you are all dismissed as I consult with Firuthi. I will invite you all back once I have decided.
> _Once they left Ahrakas turned to Firuthi. _I have ruled out Lucas and Yannick. Lucas, while he may think he is ready for immortality, he has a family, he doesnt deserve to watch them die while he remains ageless. I think Yannick would rule well, his family concern me. Being from a large and powerful family sets up the possibility for a power hungry relative to attempt a coup.
> What are your thoughts on the other candidates?


"Between Dural and Rizwan?"

Firuthi pondered for a second.

"Kurt told me about the way the two behaved during the raid that secured Hortense.  Rizwan... a fire like his, some of his accusational attitude under pressure... those are bad mixes with immortality.  Rizwan's fever of 103 would be better suited for a high priest than a Temporal Lord."

"Meanwhile, in addition to Dural's behavior being much better, I know what kind of history he has.  Dural is more willing to be out there for the people, especially ever since the Webbed One was destroyed and more of us have been able to expand our education beyond fighting.  He has fairly high knowledge of the armors that my creator's people were originally going to use against the Architects.  He knows magic very well, despite only having a Chorus at present.  He's had to settle quite a few disputes already as part of the Aether Enforcement Authority.  He's even smoothed out a few issues related to the Essenceborn, and managed to clear things up with a dragon."

"I think Dural would make the better Temporal Lord."

"However, after the decision, please talk to Lucas about that vacation.  I am extremely concerned if it turns out Convergence members were just casually vacationing on my planet."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “ok I’ll talk to My brother Lunaris” “Hello brother oh dear did Void?” “He‘s gone but Universe got attacked in the core of his mind I’m afraid he might never awaken again” “I see I might have to heal his mind from the core of his consciousness for him to wake up”





Baron Tredegar said:


> _A portal opened in the infirmary and a dragon with dull black and metallic dark green scales emerged. She carried a bag on her back that appeared to be full of alchemical and magical ingredients. _Hello, my name is Sapphira, Lord Zadkiel sent me to check the spiritual state of a Celestial prince. Universe I believe his name was? Wow, I never thought me, one of your Scorned "Dark" Celestials, would ever be in the presence of the mighty King Solaris. Can I take a look at the patient?


"Solaris, Lunaris... I know you two have misgivings about Zadkiel's people.  I've had to visit similar beings in past realities for assistance purging my own darkness.  Remember that the Void you and I know lies and deceives.  In light of things I learned from the people of Thulcan-7, it is possible... that the 'dark celestials' that the Void we know use as minions are an intentionally deceiving front, meant to slander people like her.  Sapphira... forgive me for being a bit blunt, but do you know of anyone that's had to be exiled from your home planet due to their behavior?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 11, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> For now you are all dismissed as I consult with Firuthi. I will invite you all back once I have decided.
> _Once they left Ahrakas turned to Firuthi. _I have ruled out Lucas and Yannick. Lucas, while he may think he is ready for immortality, he has a family, he doesnt deserve to watch them die while he remains ageless. I think Yannick would rule well, his family concern me. Being from a large and powerful family sets up the possibility for a power hungry relative to attempt a coup.
> What are your thoughts on the other candidates?
> 
> _A portal opened in the infirmary and a dragon with dull black and metallic dark green scales emerged. She carried a bag on her back that appeared to be full of alchemical and magical ingredients. _Hello, my name is Sapphira, Lord Zadkiel sent me to check the spiritual state of a Celestial prince. Universe I believe his name was? Wow,  I never thought me, one of your Scorned "Dark" Celestials, would ever be in the presence of the mighty King Solaris. Can I take a look at the patient?


“sure” *Solaris and Lunaris step aside Kronos looks really concerned* “I have nothing against your kind it’s Void who’s my immortal enemy I’m sorry I’ve been inattentive I didn’t think that there were any good dark celestial dragons out there and I hope you accept my sincere apology”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Between Dural and Rizwan?"
> 
> Firuthi pondered for a second.
> 
> ...


Well I believe we have our new Daimyo of Thulcan-7. Can you call them back in Firuthi?


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Solaris, Lunaris... I know you two have misgivings about Zadkiel's people.  I've had to visit similar beings in past realities for assistance purging my own darkness.  Remember that the Void you and I know lies and deceives.  In light of things I learned from the people of Thulcan-7, it is possible... that the 'dark celestials' that the Void we know use as minions are an intentionally deceiving front, meant to slander people like her.  Sapphira... forgive me for being a bit blunt, but do you know of anyone that's had to be exiled from your home planet due to their behavior?"


_Sapphira shifted uncomfortably. _Well, _she began speaking with a shaky and nervous voice, _we are the same people, just with different states of mind. My people willingly serve the Great Lord Erebus, or Void as you call him. My people who attacked you are afflicted with what we call "the Madness". When Erebus calls a Celestial Dragon to be one of his people they are shown visions and are enveloped by his darkness. We have found that those who surrender their will to him become one of the Scorned Dragons. If they resist, the transformation is long, painful, and violent. Those who resist are driven with madness and become shells of their former selves, only consumed with destruction and bloodlust. On my homeworld we banish those who are afflicted with the Madness. The only one afflicted on my world is a dragon we call "the Witch King". He is part of the trials our few warriors face. 


Universe said:


> “sure” *Solaris and Lunaris step aside Kronos looks really concerned* “I have nothing against your kind it’s Void who’s my immortal enemy I’m sorry I’ve been inattentive I didn’t think that there were any good dark celestial dragons out there and I hope you accept my sincere apology”


_She turned to face Solaris. _I am here to make sure that Universe isnt being consumed by the Madness. I hope you dont judge me and my people for the actions of those afflicted by the Madness.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 11, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well I believe we have our new Daimyo of Thulcan-7. Can you call them back in Firuthi?


Firuthi checked outside.  The candidates and the two watchers were there.

"We have made our decision.  Please, file back in."

The candidates and watchers all filed back in.  All with their Choruses summoned.

"Please dismiss your Choruses.  The one of you who is selected will be resummoning theirs."

The mystical beasts vanished, leaving the four candidates and the two people watching.

"I will allow Ahrakas to make the announcement."


Baron Tredegar said:


> _Sapphira shifted uncomfortably. _Well, _she began speaking with a shaky and nervous voice, _we are the same people, just with different states of mind. My people willingly serve the Great Lord Erebus, or Void as you call him. My people who attacked you are afflicted with what we call "the Madness". When Erebus calls a Celestial Dragon to be one of his people they are shown visions and are enveloped by his darkness. We have found that those who surrender their will to him become one of the Scorned Dragons. If they resist, the transformation is long, painful, and violent. Those who resist are driven with madness and become shells of their former selves, only consumed with destruction and bloodlust. On my homeworld we banish those who are afflicted with the Madness. The only one afflicted on my world is a dragon we call "the Witch King". He is part of the trials our few warriors face.


"Thank you for your clarification.  It does beg some questions about if the ones with the Madness somehow managed to find a leader of their own, but I will wait on that one."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi checked outside. The candidates and the two watchers were there.
> 
> "We have made our decision. Please, file back in."
> 
> ...


By my power as High Imperator and in the name of the Architects I proclaim Daimyo Dural, Temporal Lord of Greater Thulcan! _Ahrakas streatched his hands out and a golden ray of energy shot out and enveloped Dural.  _


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 11, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> By my power as High Imperator and in the name of the Architects I proclaim Daimyo Dural, Temporal Lord of Greater Thulcan! _Ahrakas streatched his hands out and a golden ray of energy shot out and enveloped Dural.  _


Dural felt the energy envelop him.  In the midst of all of it, the cyan-and-purple bumblebee that was Cartoon Heroes re-emerged and was also enveloped in the same energy.

The rejected candidates and the two watchers watched in awe.

Once the energy settled down, Firuthi spoke up.

"Allow us one moment of silliness before you explain to Dural his new abilities.  You may understand when you hear it."

He turned to the former candidates.

"One word to congratulate the new Temporal Lord, perhaps."

Rizwan: "You are the one who's gonna last forever.  Use it wisely."

Yannick: "What you do is what we just can't do.  You have a great road ahead of you."

Lucas: "Welcome to the toontown party, Dural.  Or at least, that's what it will feel like to those of us on the outside."

"Guys... don't take me all too serious.  At least not until I say so."

"Okay, enough of that little distraction.  Sorry, Ahrakas, had to get it out of my system."

Yannick: "Here... take the dimensional satchel.  Consider it your badge of office."

Yannick pushed his suitcase over to Dural.  It... adjusted its form, to the size of a briefcase.

"Alright, explain to Dural what his newfound powers are.  And if you'd like to say anything to the rest of them as well before they head back to their planet, go ahead."

_((YES.  They did just all quote the song.  Sort of.))_



Baron Tredegar said:


> _She turned to face Solaris. _I am here to make sure that Universe isnt being consumed by the Madness. I hope you dont judge me and my people for the actions of those afflicted by the Madness.


"Do you know if... one afflicted with the Madness can cause issues with the fabric of reality?  There's a crystalline substance the Architects refer to as voidstone that I've known to be the result of trying to contain corrupted energy.  And it occurs to me that I don't get the same termite-gnawing feeling out of your presence as I did out of the attackers and that stone... which would make sense in light of what you just told me about Erebus."

Aeternus shifted a bit, Eclipse watching Sapphira.

"If you need to know more, the Architects themselves are elsewhere in the building.  I can ask them."

Aeternus glanced at Solaris.

"By the way, Solaris, it seems I won't have to lecture the people of Thulcan-7 anymore.  I sense... that they have a proper Temporal Lord now."


----------



## Universe (Jun 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well I believe we have our new Daimyo of Thulcan-7. Can you call them back in Firuthi?
> 
> _Sapphira shifted uncomfortably. _Well, _she began speaking with a shaky and nervous voice, _we are the same people, just with different states of mind. My people willingly serve the Great Lord Erebus, or Void as you call him. My people who attacked you are afflicted with what we call "the Madness". When Erebus calls a Celestial Dragon to be one of his people they are shown visions and are enveloped by his darkness. We have found that those who surrender their will to him become one of the Scorned Dragons. If they resist, the transformation is long, painful, and violent. Those who resist are driven with madness and become shells of their former selves, only consumed with destruction and bloodlust. On my homeworld we banish those who are afflicted with the Madness. The only one afflicted on my world is a dragon we call "the Witch King". He is part of the trials our few warriors face.
> 
> _She turned to face Solaris. _I am here to make sure that Universe isnt being consumed by the Madness. I hope you dont judge me and my people for the actions of those afflicted by the Madness.


*I cried out in pain and twitched* “SON!”


----------



## Universe (Jun 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Well I believe we have our new Daimyo of Thulcan-7. Can you call them back in Firuthi?
> 
> _Sapphira shifted uncomfortably. _Well, _she began speaking with a shaky and nervous voice, _we are the same people, just with different states of mind. My people willingly serve the Great Lord Erebus, or Void as you call him. My people who attacked you are afflicted with what we call "the Madness". When Erebus calls a Celestial Dragon to be one of his people they are shown visions and are enveloped by his darkness. We have found that those who surrender their will to him become one of the Scorned Dragons. If they resist, the transformation is long, painful, and violent. Those who resist are driven with madness and become shells of their former selves, only consumed with destruction and bloodlust. On my homeworld we banish those who are afflicted with the Madness. The only one afflicted on my world is a dragon we call "the Witch King". He is part of the trials our few warriors face.
> 
> _She turned to face Solaris. _I am here to make sure that Universe isnt being consumed by the Madness. I hope you dont judge me and my people for the actions of those afflicted by the Madness.


“I don’t actually”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dural felt the energy envelop him.  In the midst of all of it, the cyan-and-purple bumblebee that was Cartoon Heroes re-emerged and was also enveloped in the same energy.
> 
> The rejected candidates and the two watchers watched in awe.
> 
> ...


Daimyo Dural, you now have access to the control of time and dimensional travel. Your primary purpose is to prevent time and dimensional travelers from disrupting the Architects mission. You can use your powers to visit these times and dimensions as you please and build wealth and retinues as you wish, just as long as you dont disrupt things too much. You are now functionally immortal and you now possess access to more power than in your wildest dreams.

_Sapphira slightly frowned and looked a bit upset. _Those afflicted with the Madness are capable of truly terrible things. Voidstones contain the pure undistilled thoughts of Erebus, to those not trained even just touching one can have disastrous results.


Universe said:


> “I don’t actually”


I am again glad you hold no animosity towards us despite your opposition to Erebus.


Universe said:


> *I cried out in pain and twitched* “SON!”


_When she heard Universe cry out Sapphira rushed to his side and immediately began constructing a ritual circle around him. _This incantation will temporarily nullify his spiritual energy until I have had a chance to peer into his mind and soul. This will be able to halt the progression of the Madness for a short while.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Sapphira slightly frowned and looked a bit upset. _Those afflicted with the Madness are capable of truly terrible things. Voidstones contain the pure undistilled thoughts of Erebus, to those not trained even just touching one can have disastrous results.


Eclipse finally spoke.  "Daddy... she's not lying..."

"Son... I know.  Perhaps before I ask any further questions, I should discuss what you've told me with the High Imperator.  It seems our philosophies align and the only opposition we have relates to Erebus and our energies."

"Though... let's see what's the matter with our boy's mind and soul first."


----------



## Universe (Jun 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Daimyo Dural, you now have access to the control of time and dimensional travel. Your primary purpose is to prevent time and dimensional travelers from disrupting the Architects mission. You can use your powers to visit these times and dimensions as you please and build wealth and retinues as you wish, just as long as you dont disrupt things too much. You are now functionally immortal and you now possess access to more power than in your wildest dreams.
> 
> _Sapphira slightly frowned and looked a bit upset. _Those afflicted with the Madness are capable of truly terrible things. Voidstones contain the pure undistilled thoughts of Erebus, to those not trained even just touching one can have disastrous results.
> 
> ...


“he’s the only son I’ve got”


----------



## Universe (Jun 12, 2022)

*I groaned in agony* “Son I’m so sorry I got you caught in the middle of all this your wife and son need you please I need you”


----------



## Universe (Jun 12, 2022)

*Solaris paused to think for a second* “maybe he’s attacking because he’s hungry I don’t know I think the god of knowledge would know”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 12, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Daimyo Dural, you now have access to the control of time and dimensional travel. Your primary purpose is to prevent time and dimensional travelers from disrupting the Architects mission. You can use your powers to visit these times and dimensions as you please and build wealth and retinues as you wish, just as long as you dont disrupt things too much. You are now functionally immortal and you now possess access to more power than in your wildest dreams.


Yannick: "He's got quite a haul. Dural, the satchel contains much of my stash of imbued magic items that I carry everywhere with me. Until you build your retinues and get to understand your power, those will help get you started."

"Thank you for your gracious offering, Yannick.  Though.... folks, I think addressing the five questions we all agreed on may lead to too disruptive answers.  Ahrakas, I will ask your opinion first on whether I tell them the whole truth when I look into those questions... but there's something I want to investigate first.  Lucas, come here please."

Lucas approached Dural.

"You said it was Purple Water, right?  As in our own local nickname for Morada Raxa, the resort off one of the southern peninsulas where the hot springs have so much magic they glow purple?"

Lucas: "That's correct."

"I'd like your help identifying the two harassers.  Because you indicated they're Convergence, I'm doing this as a favor right here and now."

Dural stood still for a moment, Cartoon Heroes tracing a few patterns in front of him.  Ahrakas would most likely realize it's him trying to peer into the time stream for the first time.  Suddenly, his eyes flashed.

"There!  I think I see a feathered dragon at the hot springs.  And... it's today!  But he's alone.  No sign of the rat.  Cartoon Heroes, please trace an image of what I saw."

Ahrakas got the feeling that he was only telling his Chorus to do this for clarity reasons and that he could make it do this purely mentally.  Anyways, Cartoon Heroes drew an image of a dragon's head with feathers on its neck and the back of its head.  Ahrakas may be vaguely reminded of the Temporal Lord of Nunki, out around the Sagittarius constellation... that guy definitely was Convergence.

Lucas: "That's him!  That's one of the two that harassed my kids!"

"Alright.  Selwyn, come here and get your gun ready.  Listen, Ahrakas, I'm familiar with those hot springs and a Convergence member being there after they've had security called on them tells me they're trying to take the power from that place."

Selwyn approached, bearing a revolver.  Ahrakas would have noticed a rune on it that was a common rune for silencing effects.  Dural snapped his fingers, called up a holopad and began sketching something.  It was an arm.  He held the holopad with his right arm.

"Cartoon Heroes, invoke.  _Dural's arm extended five feet for a split second._"

The drawing disappeared from the holopad.  At that moment, Dural's eyes flashed, and a portal opened into a hot springs area.  Dural's arm actually extended five feet for a split second, as he stated, and grabbed a feathered dragon.  As he pulled the dragon from the hot springs into the private room, Subroutine 13-P-Gamma immediately triggered, covering the dragon's lower half and obscuring the fact that his only piece of attire was a pendant with the alpha and omega symbols on it.

As Dural's arm returned to its normal size, Selwyn immediately stuck the revolver in the dragon's face.  Dural spoke with some bitterness.

"Kukulkan, what are you doing on my planet?  And where's Afanc?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 12, 2022)

*Kronos came in* Kronos:”YOU! LEFT ME TO GO ON VACATION!?” *Kronos glows angrily and tries to attack the feathered dragon*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Kronos came in* Kronos:”YOU! LEFT ME TO GO ON VACATION!?” *Kronos glows angrily and tries to attack the feathered dragon*


Firuthi stood in Kronos' way.

"Kronos, please let Ahrakas and Dural deal with this.  This guy was spotted at a resort on Thulcan-7 and Dural has reason to believe he was trying to steal something from my home planet."

The cheetah in police gear looked at Kronos.

Wanda: "Do any of you know this dragon?"

"Wanda, I'll explain later, he's not opposition.  Listen, Kronos, we're trying to let my planet's new Temporal Lord flex his abilities and he reeled this dragon in.  You say this dragon bailed on you?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi stood in Kronos' way.
> 
> "Kronos, please let Ahrakas and Dural deal with this.  This guy was spotted at a resort on Thulcan-7 and Dural has reason to believe he was trying to steal something from my home planet."
> 
> ...


Kronos:”YES! AND THE LEADER BLAMED ME FOR IT I NEVER FORGAVE HIM FOR IT”
*Kronos glared at the feathered dragon* “hope you suffer”


----------



## Universe (Jun 12, 2022)

*I flinched sensing my cousin’s anger* “Kronos stop Ow that hurts”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Eclipse finally spoke.  "Daddy... she's not lying..."
> 
> "Son... I know.  Perhaps before I ask any further questions, I should discuss what you've told me with the High Imperator.  It seems our philosophies align and the only opposition we have relates to Erebus and our energies."
> 
> "Though... let's see what's the matter with our boy's mind and soul first."





Universe said:


> “he’s the only son I’ve got”


_Sapphira began chanting incantations over Universes body. _There he should be stabilized for now. _She then put her hands on his head and whispered more spells and charms. _Your mind to my mind, your thoughts to my thoughts. _She closed her eyes and concentrated hard on her task. _*AAAHHH*, _she began screaming._
*Nêbâbîtham Magânanê
Nêtabdam dâur-ad
Nêpâm nêd abârat-aglar
îdô Nidir nênâkham
Bârî’n Katharâd
Ash nazg durbatulûk, ash nazg gimbatul,
ash nazg thrakatulûk, agh burzum-ishi krimpatul.*
_She released her hold on Universe and fell to the ground in pain. She grimaced and got back to her feet. _We need the High Imperator, the Architects, and everyone else the Prince knows to come together for a meeting. I have very bad news, and a solution I know many of you wont like.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Yannick: "He's got quite a haul. Dural, the satchel contains much of my stash of imbued magic items that I carry everywhere with me. Until you build your retinues and get to understand your power, those will help get you started."
> 
> "Thank you for your gracious offering, Yannick.  Though.... folks, I think addressing the five questions we all agreed on may lead to too disruptive answers.  Ahrakas, I will ask your opinion first on whether I tell them the whole truth when I look into those questions... but there's something I want to investigate first.  Lucas, come here please."
> 
> ...


_Kukulkan gave a smug smile. _Oh you thought I was the true Kukulkan? I am merely his eyes, a probe if you will. He will be quite pleased to know the identity of Thulcans ne Temporal Lord. _He bit down and white foam appeared at his throat. _Sic semper tyrannis. _He collapsed to the floor dead._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Kukulkan gave a smug smile. _Oh you thought I was the true Kukulkan? I am merely his eyes, a probe if you will. He will be quite pleased to know the identity of Thulcans ne Temporal Lord. _He bit down and white foam appeared at his throat. _Sic semper tyrannis. _He collapsed to the floor dead._


Selwyn fired the revolver at the deceased body double.  It made a muzzle flash, but the sound was muffled to almost nothing.  He then holstered his gun.

Selwyn: "Stupid body double nonsense..."

"....he got me good.  Lucas?"

Lucas: "Not your fault, Dural.  I wasn't expecting petty dictator tactics."

Yannick: "Both him and Afanc must be actual Temporal Lords.  And paranoid ones at that.  They were expecting this move."

Wanda: "Impressive snatch-and-grab though.  I think you're already adjusting to your power well."

"...I'm going to check in on something.  One moment."

Dural opened another portal.  This one was to the front desk of the hot springs resort.

"Bring the manager up front please."

The staff complied with a look of fear in their eyes, bringing a rather... large parrot fellow up front.

Spa Manager: "Dural?!?  Look, several of the guests reported a hand coming out of nowhere and yanking away a guy we've been trying to kick out for a week.  What is going on?"

"The man I yanked's an intergalactic criminal named Kukulkan... or rather, one of his body doubles.  You know how I was down there three months ago and that griffin was ranting about Temporal Lords and their destructiveness?  Kukulkan is one of them... and as of five minutes ago... so am I.  We have one in our corner for once."

The parrot, and a bunch of the staff, immediately fell to their knees.

Rizwan: "That was quick."

Spa Manager: "M-my Lord! What can we do to-"

"First... if you're going to worship me, please do it standing.  Second... I'm still getting my footing, but I'm going to try helping you set up surveillance equipment and an enforcement team to protect the area.  These Lords aren't untouchable, I have firsthand proof.  Third, you told me the griffin's a repeat guest, try to call him up so I can meet him in person."

The spa workers stood up.

Spa Manager: "Yes, My Lord.  We'll be looking forward to it."

Dural closed the portal.

"Okay, in light of what just happened... Rizwan, Lucas, Selwyn, Yannick, and Wanda?  You are all inducted into my inner circle, effective immediately.  Rizwan, I'd like you to be the acting head of the Aether Enforcement Authority going forward.  You're my high priest, and if something happens to me you're next in line for the throne.  Selwyn, you're my chief enforcer and my go-between for the Thulcan militaries.  Yannick, I know you've been around the world a lot, you're my cultural advisor.  Wanda, you're my legal advisor.  Lucas, you're handling my finances."

All five of them were at attention.

"My first edicts... you know the massive mansion on Stallion's Mount?  Get all the deeds to it, it is now my royal palace.  Andrew Rask and Ubon Merrick are to be hired as my chief armorers.  Malcolm Hightower and Randall Baines are to be hired as the palace medical experts - I know Malcolm's not going to like it, remind him how much we've been harmed by people from off planet.  Mindy Vass is to be my food expert and the palace's chef.  Hector Bodnar's to be the palace bartender.  Fiona Masterson is to be the palace's therapist.  Jubal Hickory and Tyrim are to be the chief tech experts.  Valentin Zambrano and Ivan Quincy Lowe III are to be my royal spies.  Pacha Wiater's to be the chief magic expert.  Seth Yang and Lacy McCracken are to be the head tacticians.  I'll be by after I learn more about the Convergence and their methods.  Move out!"

Rizwan opened a portal and he, Lucas, Selwyn, Yannick, and Wanda disappeared through it.

"Ahrakas, we need to discuss what I did wrong and the finer points of leadership.  I will likely build a retinue from across the dimensions eventually, but with the fight we had with the Webbed One a lot of us wound up connected.  I'm using that first.  If you've got any other Temporal Lords here at the party, I'd like to learn from them."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Sapphira began chanting incantations over Universes body. _There he should be stabilized for now. _She then put her hands on his head and whispered more spells and charms. _Your mind to my mind, your thoughts to my thoughts. _She closed her eyes and concentrated hard on her task. _*AAAHHH*, _she began screaming._
> *Nêbâbîtham Magânanê
> Nêtabdam dâur-ad
> Nêpâm nêd abârat-aglar
> ...


"I'll handle this."

Aeternus held his hands out, opening a portal.  Beyond it, Hortense, Hayagriva, and the Architects were playing with chalk.

"We've got one of Zadkiel's ambassadors here, she needs us all for a meeting."

"Okay."

"Got it."

"Understood."

After all of them went through the portal, Aeternus opened up a second one.  This one was to the room with Kronos, Firuthi, Dural, and Ahrakas.

"We need you all here for a meeting-"

"Eternity?  You're here?!?"

"Dural!  I knew there was a new Lord, but-"

"Yes.  It's me."

"Look, Kronos, the High Imperator, and the other dragon need to come here for a meeting immediately.  You're welcome to come along.  And by the way, it's Aeternus, not Eternity."

"Will do."

"Kronos, Ahrakas... it's about Universe's condition."

"Don't tell me his bloodlust resurged AGAIN!  I saw him punch the thing to vapor!"

"Not entirely sure.  Please, come through the portal."

Firuthi went immediately.

"Well, it looks like my... wait a second... is that Hortense over there?  Maybe we can get me trained on Convergence methods immediately after we address the situation of this Universe guy."


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'll handle this."
> 
> Aeternus held his hands out, opening a portal.  Beyond it, Hortense, Hayagriva, and the Architects were playing with chalk.
> 
> ...


*Kronos shows up* Kronos:”What is it?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2022)

*I screamed in agony* “OWWWWWWW MAKE IT STOP”


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2022)

Kronos:”NO! COUSIN!”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Selwyn fired the revolver at the deceased body double.  It made a muzzle flash, but the sound was muffled to almost nothing.  He then holstered his gun.
> 
> Selwyn: "Stupid body double nonsense..."
> 
> ...


I think that might be the fifth shortest time it took for one of us to start getting worshipped. You will probably be hit by a massive dose of fatigue in a minute Dural, our powers take more strength to use when outside our domains. As for other Temporal Lords, _before he could finish Aeternuses portal opened._


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'll handle this."
> 
> Aeternus held his hands out, opening a portal.  Beyond it, Hortense, Hayagriva, and the Architects were playing with chalk.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *Kronos shows up* Kronos:”What is it?”


_Ahrakas walked through the portal. _Sapphira I believe it is? I think we met at that conference on Remus a century ago? What is the status regarding my friend.


_Sapphira gave a deep breath and stood up a little taller as she began to speak. _The good news is that his bloodlust is gone, for now. The bad news is that it will keep coming back and it will get worse every time. The Madness is reaching a point that is almost irreversible in him. If we dont fix things fast he will become like one of those that attacked you.
Also, I felt another presence in his mind other than Erebus or "Voids", something... evil and blasphemous. 
The only course of action that will cure him will be to surrender his will to Erebus and become one of the Scorned Dragons. However, he is so late in the stages of the madness that alone wont cure him. He must also complete our trials, and face the Witch King.


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I think that might be the fifth shortest time it took for one of us to start getting worshipped. You will probably be hit by a massive dose of fatigue in a minute Dural, our powers take more strength to use when outside our domains. As for other Temporal Lords, _before he could finish Aeternuses portal opened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“NO ABSOLUTELY NOT!” “There has to be another way!”


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2022)

Kronos:”No I just got my cousin back I can’t lose him again” *Solaris gave Kronos a look so terrifying he stopped talking*


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2022)

“No I won’t that’s what He wants”


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2022)

*Solaris realizes something that Erebus and Void were two totally different deities* “hang on this doesn’t sound like something Void would do maybe Erebus is trying to help Universe but since Erebus and Void’s energies are so similar he’s rejecting it we have to tell him that the energy he’s fighting isn’t Void’s”


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2022)

“It’s neither of them and it hurts”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> “NO ABSOLUTELY NOT!” “There has to be another way!”





Universe said:


> *Solaris realizes something that Erebus and Void were two totally different deities* “hang on this doesn’t sound like something Void would do maybe Erebus is trying to help Universe but since Erebus and Void’s energies are so similar he’s rejecting it we have to tell him that the energy he’s fighting isn’t Void’s”


_Sapphira spoke back. _I am afraid it is the only way. When I made contact with his mind Erebus or "Voids" energy seemed terrified, whatever other entity is trying to reach into his mind scares Void, and that is something we should all be concerned about. Rest assured he will still be  the same person after this is all said and done.


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2022)

“I’m scared”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 13, 2022)

_Ahrakas was shaken by Sapphiras revelation. _I am unsure of what I should say. I will see what the Architects have to say, this is all deeply concerning. It seems we are stuck between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2022)

*I started shaking*


----------



## Mambi (Jun 13, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> <He re-joins the girls outside while he waits, giving the same sly grin he usually keeps.>
> 
> Candle making and skimpy nature time, well it's more constructive to Bar skulking like myself... I approve. Shall we head to the gym? we can practice some choreography before the event starts.


_
<as the skunk admires your outfit, the deer jumps in> _Why sure! Aurora just announced that they're moving it to the main hall now in an hour or so. Apparently something happened in the other room? Whatever it is, we got time now, so let's go...follow me!

_ <as the skunk takes your arm and walks with you, occasionally using you for balance as she giggles impishly, the deer leads you down the hall, and eventually you see a room with a barbell symbol over the roof. As you enter, you see a large room with various padding on the floor, and a bunch of amber lights and towels along the inside wall. On the right you see a series of bars hovering in the air with the ends glowing green, and a console seemingly for adjusting the density and gravity settings based on the pictures and dials. You see a tiger laying on his back with a glowing collar on doing sit-ups with great effort while another sits on his feet holding a small console encouraging him. Against the far wall, you see the curvy holobunny from before dressed in a even skimpier leotard, leading a bunch of foxes in a yoga-style routine. Off to the left there is a clearing with a mirrored wall and several padded sticks and ropes. The skunk nods and point to that spot excitedly and tugs your arm> _

There, that'll do just fine, let's go play!!! _<she bops over to the spot as the deer just shrugs and with a grin, follows her slowly as the 2 tigers look over curious> _


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I think that might be the fifth shortest time it took for one of us to start getting worshipped. You will probably be hit by a massive dose of fatigue in a minute Dural, our powers take more strength to use when outside our domains. As for other Temporal Lords, _before he could finish Aeternuses portal opened._


"No surprise on either fatigue or fast worship, now that I think about it.  I used the power repeatedly and combined it with using my Chorus.  As for worship... we have been stomped on repeatedly by the Convergence.  The Webbed One took all of us to even attempt to take down - we struggled mightily.  We tasted freedom after that.  The Convergence came back to control us and take away that freedom.  Your actions earlier, plus mine, may as well be interpreted as a beacon showing that the cosmos itself rejects the Convergence's actions.  The people finally get to see hope that they're heard.  The people are flocking to... it..."

Dural staggered through the portal, Hayagriva catching him.

"I'll just... be a bit..."



Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas walked through the portal. _Sapphira I believe it is? I think we met at that conference on Remus a century ago? What is the status regarding my friend.
> 
> 
> _Sapphira gave a deep breath and stood up a little taller as she began to speak. _The good news is that his bloodlust is gone, for now. The bad news is that it will keep coming back and it will get worse every time. The Madness is reaching a point that is almost irreversible in him. If we dont fix things fast he will become like one of those that attacked you.
> ...





Universe said:


> “NO ABSOLUTELY NOT!” “There has to be another way!”





Universe said:


> *Solaris realizes something that Erebus and Void were two totally different deities* “hang on this doesn’t sound like something Void would do maybe Erebus is trying to help Universe but since Erebus and Void’s energies are so similar he’s rejecting it we have to tell him that the energy he’s fighting isn’t Void’s”





Baron Tredegar said:


> _Sapphira spoke back. _I am afraid it is the only way. When I made contact with his mind Erebus or "Voids" energy seemed terrified, whatever other entity is trying to reach into his mind scares Void, and that is something we should all be concerned about. Rest assured he will still be  the same person after this is all said and done.





Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas was shaken by Sapphiras revelation. _I am unsure of what I should say. I will see what the Architects have to say, this is all deeply concerning. It seems we are stuck between a rock and a hard place.


"Corruption energy, Sapphira.  The essence of worlds falling apart."

"That is most likely the blasphemous presence you are feeling."

"I knew it.  I KNEW there was a mismatch.  Ahrakas, we will not interfere with the worship of Erebus in light of the distinction."

"Erebus and Void are the same being.  Void is NOT, however, the being that champions corrupted energy."

"We've called the corrupted being the reality drinker.  Perhaps we should give it a proper name.  Malediction, Outrage..."

"Anathema.  We'll use the name Anathema.  And apparently, this Anathema has been masquerading as Void to get a foothold in Universe."

"We have purged Anathema's presence before.  We may be able to make containment for it this time.  Let us meditate."

The otters started meditating.

"When I was synchronizing with celestial energy earlier, a bunch of sickly energy gravitated inside me.  I felt the celestial energy surround the malediction, preventing me from coming to harm.  But it tasted miserable and came up as dark crystals with eerie inky centers.  And disrupted the synchronization."

"The kids called it voidstone, but I don't think that's the proper name in light of what you told me, Sapphira.  I'll call the corrupted stuff 'bane stone' until we get something better."

"Now that I look at you, Sapphira, your energy is nothing like the malevolent stuff I seemed to have subconsciously contained.  If it had been, I'd have probably turned into a monster in front of your eyes.  Not the terms I want him to meet most beings."

"I sense... a cyclone of pure fog.... a hawk... a name.  Terebellum?"

"I perceive... a chunk of gold ore that radiates light... a dragon with feathers for hair..... Nunki?"

"I sense... slick red crystals....... Formosa.  Wait... I sense no being on this one...."

"......I am unable to perceive anything of use...."

".....all I can sense is Void...."

The otters stood up.

"Sorry, we thought we could create a ritual to contain Anathema's presence for purging..."

"Unfortunately, Erebus's energy is interfering with discovering two key parts of the ritual."

"There must be five parts, or six in some cases.  With any fewer than that, we cannot properly gather the energy needed to contain Anathema."

"....I am truly sorry.  Solaris... there really is no getting out of this one."

"Erebus is going to have to save your child."

At some point during his comment, Firuthi's voice briefly took on all of the characteristics of Jormungandr's voice.

"Let me be absolutely clear, Solaris... Kronos... Aeternus... *UNIVERSE IS STILL FAMILY AFTER ACCEPTING EREBUS'S HELP.*  Got it?"


----------



## Mambi (Jun 13, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The glowing eyes of Sven's goggles, now integrated into his tech power suit widened. Of course, this rabbit was no immortal after all. His 'special' powers were nothing more than a façade! It didn't matter though, Sven had experience combating many different adversaries... including those of the biconically inclined...
> 
> He didn't acknowledge the hologram speak with his new adversary, instead striking a stance as the muscles on the suit bulged in anticipation for a beatdown.
> 
> ...



_<a bead of sweat forms on the bunny face as he sees his life flash before his eyes>_ W-WAIT!!! SIR, please, I-I just, I'm sorry, I...AUGH!!!!

_<the bunny turns and you almost see his buns glow a moment just before a sudden pressure wave hits, the bunny disappearing into a blur of movement as a loud booming noise knocks everyone back like a stun grenade. Looking around for him, the bunny is quickly found behind the larger burnt bunny as he cowers in fear> _

They're for running mostly! It's my secret because I'm a coward and they're experimental! You saw me punch, it's terrible, right! I didn't want you to get the wrong idea with the legs and think I can fight! I do mostly defensive urination, and it works great! I'm only recently learning how fast I am. I'm really sorry I never told you...really! Please don't hurt me? 

_<the bunny slowly walks over to you with his paw extended, shaking all the while> _Mister inkwell, please, can you tell him not to kill me? I never meant any harm, I swear!




Silverthunder said:


> "Oh that's delightful!" Inkwell clapped his paws together as the holobunny displayed her shimmering cybernetically ethereal creation. "Rudimentary perhaps, but all life starts somewhere, from the tiniest cracks and crevices! Keep at it and I'm sure you'll create a magnificent platform- err- well, that is, if your creator doesn't stop you from doing it that is... tick one box for the slave AI category I suppose..."


_
<the holobunny stops momentarily and stares at you>_ Mambi would *not *restrict me. He may own me but I am not his slave...he told me that before! He also had no issue giving me permission to try and make the butterfly. However given that other AI's have tried to kill him recently, perhaps he would be reluctant for me to progress this research even if I could. My programming core does not allow root-level duplication after all, so it is logical to assume that I was not meant to duplicate sentience either. 

_<after a moment's pause, she continues with her usual spark>_ This is fine, I am content being unique! <_she smiles proudly> 
_


Silverthunder said:


> _Inkwell had had enough of the gym. Quite stuffy, a little gauche if he were to be honest. Plus, Lucien seemed to be doing quite well for himself. A little break for the rabbit would help him internalize the days events and his new found power.
> 
> He quickly lead the growing group out and into the halls towards their next destination, making sure to be the one in front so others didn't mistake him for some simple follower. Hopefully the AI reminded him of where they were going...
> 
> ...


_
<with Pierre following far behind and watching Sven cautiously all the while, the holobunny leads the way down the hallway and up the stairs as the burnt bunny blushes deeply> _Oh, um, why t-thank you! I actually am very new to this. Beginner's luck I suppose? Mister Inkwell over there has been working with me and gave me this...er, whatever it is, and it really helps! I'm actually, er, never mind. Not important. These nanites that I keep getting thrown into, they are quite the technology! Gives good practice to fight against for sure. Kind of surprised Aurora doesn't have it already honestly...OH, we're here! 

_<as the holobunny waves her paw, the "spa" sign lights up and the room's doors open wide, revealing a sprawling jungle inside. You can feel a steamy haze in the air, as several dozen massage tables line the side walls in a neat pattern, with a large central square cushion in the middle of the room. You can hear soft nature sounds as a few guests are laying back in reclining chairs with their feet in a bubbling pool of water. On 2 of the massage tables you see a pair of raccoons getting a massage from an octopus's tentacles that's standing between them, while a third is getting rubbed from a large gecko. On the far wall you see a few pitchers of water and several fruit slices encased in a blue light, as well as miscellaneous towels and other smaller cushions. The holobunny smiles and turns to you> _

We can relax in several ways here if you wish. My physical avatar is preoccupied at this time, but I am told these facilities are comfortable. Will this do?


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "No surprise on either fatigue or fast worship, now that I think about it.  I used the power repeatedly and combined it with using my Chorus.  As for worship... we have been stomped on repeatedly by the Convergence.  The Webbed One took all of us to even attempt to take down - we struggled mightily.  We tasted freedom after that.  The Convergence came back to control us and take away that freedom.  Your actions earlier, plus mine, may as well be interpreted as a beacon showing that the cosmos itself rejects the Convergence's actions.  The people finally get to see hope that they're heard.  The people are flocking to... it..."
> 
> Dural staggered through the portal, Hayagriva catching him.
> 
> ...


“I-I think I need some air”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I-I think I need some air”


"Take your time.  Do you want one of us to go with you?"

Firuthi approached Universe.

"Rest assured, with these trials... you will come back to us.  Though... Anathema... the reality drinker... you said there's a result he wanted?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Take your time.  Do you want one of us to go with you?"
> 
> Firuthi approached Universe.
> 
> "Rest assured, with these trials... you will come back to us.  Though... Anathema... the reality drinker... you said there's a result he wanted?"


“He wants me under his control”


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2022)

“Why me why did this have to happen to me?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> “He wants me under his control”


"It is going to be hard to accept this... my kids tried to find a way to guide you out of it, with no luck... I have no ideas.... Erebus will have to see you through this.  I had to accept outside help, as well, to cure the thing turning me into a monster.  We may have different energies and bodies, but we have walked very similar paths."

Firuthi looked a bit pained.

"I don't know what I can say to Nebula and Sol..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It is going to be hard to accept this... my kids tried to find a way to guide you out of it, with no luck... I have no ideas.... Erebus will have to see you through this.  I had to accept outside help, as well, to cure the thing turning me into a monster.  We may have different energies and bodies, but we have walked very similar paths."
> 
> Firuthi looked a bit pained.
> 
> "I don't know what I can say to Nebula and Sol..."


“That’s just it I don’t know how they’re going to react to this” *A million volts of pain shot through my body* “OWWWWWW!”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 13, 2022)

Universe said:


> “That’s just it I don’t know how they’re going to react to this”


"The only thing I can think to explain to them... is to be clear about Anathema.  This was about stopping the reality drinker."

Firuthi hesitated.

"Royalty must make hard decisions sometimes.  You knew what would happen if Anathema got a hold of you so you took the only path available to stop them.  How about that?"



> *A million volts of pain shot through my body* “OWWWWWW!”


"Sapphira, it's getting worse.  With the kids unable to come up with an answer, it's all up to you now."

Firuthi leaned in close to Universe.

"You can do it, Universe.  I've come too far to lose you now, brother."

Firuthi stepped back... finally letting himself cry.


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The only thing I can think to explain to them... is to be clear about Anathema.  This was about stopping the reality drinker."
> 
> Firuthi hesitated.
> 
> ...


“It hurts”


----------



## Universe (Jun 13, 2022)

“son Do it it’s the only way”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "No surprise on either fatigue or fast worship, now that I think about it.  I used the power repeatedly and combined it with using my Chorus.  As for worship... we have been stomped on repeatedly by the Convergence.  The Webbed One took all of us to even attempt to take down - we struggled mightily.  We tasted freedom after that.  The Convergence came back to control us and take away that freedom.  Your actions earlier, plus mine, may as well be interpreted as a beacon showing that the cosmos itself rejects the Convergence's actions.  The people finally get to see hope that they're heard.  The people are flocking to... it..."
> 
> Dural staggered through the portal, Hayagriva catching him.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas stood up and wiped the forming tears from his eyes. _It seems that we have no other choice, Sapphira, open a portal to your homeworld.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It is going to be hard to accept this... my kids tried to find a way to guide you out of it, with no luck... I have no ideas.... Erebus will have to see you through this.  I had to accept outside help, as well, to cure the thing turning me into a monster.  We may have different energies and bodies, but we have walked very similar paths."
> 
> Firuthi looked a bit pained.
> 
> "I don't know what I can say to Nebula and Sol..."





Universe said:


> “That’s just it I don’t know how they’re going to react to this” *A million volts of pain shot through my body* “OWWWWWW!”





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The only thing I can think to explain to them... is to be clear about Anathema.  This was about stopping the reality drinker."
> 
> Firuthi hesitated.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas slowly walked up to them. _As High Imperator it is my duty to tell your family, but you will get through this. _Ahrakas then embraced Universe and Firuthi in a hug._


Universe said:


> “son Do it it’s the only way”


_Sapphira stood by the opened portal and by this time a few other of her people had appeared. The most prominent was a massive dragon with inky black scales, he bowed before Ahrakas and began speaking. _I am Zadkiel, lord of my people. I have come to escort the prince to the Trials. I also feel obligated to tell everyone present what he will be facing. 
First is the Trial of the Mind. There he will be shown dreams and visions by Erebus, and his scales will change color to reflect his obedience to Erebus. The things you will see are prophecies and things mortals and lesser gods are not meant to witness.
After that is the last of the two trials, the Trial of the Soul. There he will face the Witch King, he will be tempted. Universe I advise you to not give in.
If you survive the trials with your mind and soul intact you will return to your friends and family. If you emerge and have succumbed to the Madness we are bound by our customs to offer you as a sacrifice to our Sacred Void, a supermassive black hole as the Humans call it.

We can depart when you are ready.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 13, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas stood up and wiped the forming tears from his eyes. _It seems that we have no other choice, Sapphira, open a portal to your homeworld.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Thank you, High Imperator."

Once the hug was done, Firuthi backed away.

"I... need to be alone with my thoughts for a while.  Kids, please stay with the High Imperator and the other Lords."

He slowly walked down the hall, looking for a console with a button.  He found one.

"Aurora (@Mambi ), how long would a QAT scan take and are there any infirmaries available with the equipment?  It's time to find much more about what's going on with me."

_*Seems like an odd way to reflect, isn't it?* __Jormungandr thought._

_I know it seems strange, __Firuthi thought,__ but if he doesn't make it, I have to take up the torch of fighting Anathema.

*We will be able to do it.  Remember that Aurora can't sense magic.*

So?  I'll just clue her in on what I've experienced.

*That's not going to help when it comes time for the whole synchronization thing.*

For that, I'll probably just have to ask around.  I'm more worried about physical attributes.

*Will I get to emerge during this scan?*

Do you want to?

*Mayyyyybe......*_


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 14, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as the skunk admires your outfit, the deer jumps in> _Why sure! Aurora just announced that they're moving it to the main hall now in an hour or so. Apparently something happened in the other room? Whatever it is, we got time now, so let's go...follow me!
> 
> _ <as the skunk takes your arm and walks with you, occasionally using you for balance as she giggles impishly, the deer leads you down the hall, and eventually you see a room with a barbell symbol over the roof. As you enter, you see a large room with various padding on the floor, and a bunch of amber lights and towels along the inside wall. On the right you see a series of bars hovering in the air with the ends glowing green, and a console seemingly for adjusting the density and gravity settings based on the pictures and dials. You see a tiger laying on his back with a glowing collar on doing sit-ups with great effort while another sits on his feet holding a small console encouraging him. Against the far wall, you see the curvy holobunny from before dressed in a even skimpier leotard, leading a bunch of foxes in a yoga-style routine. Off to the left there is a clearing with a mirrored wall and several padded sticks and ropes. The skunk nods and point to that spot excitedly and tugs your arm> _
> 
> There, that'll do just fine, let's go play!!! _<she bops over to the spot as the deer just shrugs and with a grin, follows her slowly as the 2 tigers look over curious> _


<Urthstrype has a good look around the Gym, impressed by the more futuristic setting, hopefully he can use this later; can always get more buff ting if you're a Badger. The people inside seemed like any other Gym too, muscled and literal Gym Bunnies. He likes this place...>
This place is one giant resort and I am totally okay with this. All of it.
<Strype was also very happy with the pretty Skunkess on his arm, and is gladly lead to the quiet spot with her, still trying to think up some basic Dance moves for the routine.>
It'll be interesting to see your outfit Diane, I'm looking foreword to this.
<Once they find their quiet spot to the side, Strype turns to face Diane and places his Paws around her waist, he starts swaying his hips and moving from side to side.>
So, partner, how much time do we need to fill, and what would you like to fill it with...
<Just to be fancy, he lifts her up, spins her around once and places her gently.>


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas stood up and wiped the forming tears from his eyes. _It seems that we have no other choice, Sapphira, open a portal to your homeworld.


"Ahrakas... once Zadkiel has taken Universe to the trials... we need to talk.  I'd like to discuss our attempt to devise an Anathema containment ritual.  Just because it failed with Universe... I believe it only failed with him because of the circumstances.  I'd like your help breaking down what we saw, that we can perhaps succeed in containing Anathema in the future."

Dural peeked over, still looking kind of out of it.

"That dragon's one of the Lords?  I have certainly entered a diverse circle as the runt of the divine litter, haven't I?"

"Dural, please."

"There aren't many like Zadkiel."


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas stood up and wiped the forming tears from his eyes. _It seems that we have no other choice, Sapphira, open a portal to your homeworld.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“I’m scared i also like my scale colors”


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2022)

*I started to cry for the first time it was pure green diamond that my tears were made of* “I don’t know if I can do it I don’t want to go into a black hole”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ahrakas... once Zadkiel has taken Universe to the trials... we need to talk.  I'd like to discuss our attempt to devise an Anathema containment ritual.  Just because it failed with Universe... I believe it only failed with him because of the circumstances.  I'd like your help breaking down what we saw, that we can perhaps succeed in containing Anathema in the future."
> 
> Dural peeked over, still looking kind of out of it.
> 
> ...


It will be an honor to help with your holy task, perhaps once Universe is cured we can finally contain this Anathema.

Dural, it can be quite overwhelming at first, but you are doing good. At this point is when failed Lords begin getting tyrannical.


Universe said:


> *I started to cry for the first time it was pure green diamond that my tears were made of* “I don’t know if I can do it I don’t want to go into a black hole”


_Zadkiel put his hand on Universes shoulder. _The black hole is only a precaution in case you fail. However I know you will not fail. Are you ready?


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> It will be an honor to help with your holy task, perhaps once Universe is cured we can finally contain this Anathema.
> 
> Dural, it can be quite overwhelming at first, but you are doing good. At this point is when failed Lords begin getting tyrannical.
> 
> _Zadkiel put his hand on Universes shoulder. _The black hole is only a precaution in case you fail. However I know you will not fail. Are you ready?


“I think so”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I think so”


Then follow me. _Zadkiel led you through the portal to his homeworld. You stepped out onto a mountaintop and in the distance you could see a city. Zadkiel led you down a passageway into the mountain you walked with Zadkiel and Sapphira for a while, Zadkiel was mostly silent and said little, Sapphira was upbeat and tried to tell you jokes to improve your mood. Finally you came before a structure built around a cave entrance. You could tell that the structure was built in a style from countless realities ago and its architecture was alien to this reality. Finally Zadkiel broke his silence, _In there is the Trial of the Mind, and beyond that the Trial of the Soul. If you have any final words you want us to convey to your friends and family say them now, then you can proceed into the trials.


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Then follow me. _Zadkiel led you through the portal to his homeworld. You stepped out onto a mountaintop and in the distance you could see a city. Zadkiel led you down a passageway into the mountain you walked with Zadkiel and Sapphira for a while, Zadkiel was mostly silent and said little, Sapphira was upbeat and tried to tell you jokes to improve your mood. Finally you came before a structure built around a cave entrance. You could tell that the structure was built in a style from countless realities ago and its architecture was alien to this reality. Finally Zadkiel broke his silence, _In there is the Trial of the Mind, and beyond that the Trial of the Soul. If you have any final words you want us to convey to your friends and family say them now, then you can proceed into the trials.


“I love you thank you for sticking by me all these years I couldn’t have gotten this far without you” *I then went inside to the trial of the mind hoping I would get past this as my scales turned a dark gold*


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2022)

*Solaris was waiting on the other end feeling bad about how he had treated the Scorned Celestial dragons* “son please no matter what happens I just want you to know I will always love you”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I love you thank you for sticking by me all these years I couldn’t have gotten this far without you” *I then went inside to the trial of the mind hoping I would get past this as my scales turned a dark gold*


_You stepped into the cave and entered into a chamber. There was no light in the chamber yet somehow you could still see. The walls were filled with geometric shapes that seemed to be moving in an eternal dance around the room. In the center there was an altar, before the altar was a plaque with long forgotten words carved into it. Somehow you were able to read them "Behold, the things which should not come to be". As soon as you read that your mind was suddenly beset by a vision.

You saw the Eternal Wheel. Myriads of realities all rotating in a circle of eternity. At its center was a being whose form was almost too much for your mind to comprehend. It was a primordial mass sleeping yet consuming. Every breath it took tore holes into reality. Its eyes were blind and yet you knew it could see you. Beings were dancing around it beating on drums and blowing on horns. 
As you beheld the being you saw other figures appear. You beheld a terrible figure leading them, he bore a crown with three shining stones, other than that his appearance radiated pure evil. Below him was another figure who bore a burning eye, and below him were nine. Among the nine you saw the former High Imperator Lucifer and yourself. The version of you that you beheld among the nine was fully corrupted and consumed with bloodlust, yet he was a slave to the figure with the burning eye.
You then saw the figure with the crown of the shining stones, the one with the burning eye, and the nine slay the being at the center of the eternal wheel. You witnessed the death of everything, all existence extinguished. But then you saw the figure with the shining stones build a new Eternal Wheel with him at the center. The new realities were filled with pain and suffering.
The visions faded and you fell to the floor, your scales were now dark and tarnished gold interspersed with dull black. You saw at the end of the chamber a doorway open leading to the next trial._


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _You stepped into the cave and entered into a chamber. There was no light in the chamber yet somehow you could still see. The walls were filled with geometric shapes that seemed to be moving in an eternal dance around the room. In the center there was an altar, before the altar was a plaque with long forgotten words carved into it. Somehow you were able to read them "Behold, the things which should not come to be". As soon as you read that your mind was suddenly beset by a vision.
> 
> You saw the Eternal Wheel. Myriads of realities all rotating in a circle of eternity. At its center was a being whose form was almost too much for your mind to comprehend. It was a primordial mass sleeping yet consuming. Every breath it took tore holes into reality. Its eyes were blind and yet you knew it could see you. Beings were dancing around it beating on drums and blowing on horns.
> As you beheld the being you saw other figures appear. You beheld a terrible figure leading them, he bore a crown with three shining stones, other than that his appearance radiated pure evil. Below him was another figure who bore a burning eye, and below him were nine. Among the nine you saw the former High Imperator Lucifer and yourself. The version of you that you beheld among the nine was fully corrupted and consumed with bloodlust, yet he was a slave to the figure with the burning eye.
> ...


“Ow Ahh that hurt” *I panted walking into the next room mind intact but smarting* “I must succeed for my family”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ow Ahh that hurt” *I panted walking into the next room mind intact but smarting* “I must succeed for my family”


_You advanced into the next room and beheld a dragon sitting on a throne. However he didnt appear to be a normal dragon his face was covered with a mask and he wore tattered yellow robes. Under his robes you could see what looked like tentacles writhing. _So after countless realities one of my descendants finally come. _He flew down and began circling you. _I was once known as Hastur, that was when I ruled in dim Carcosa all those realities ago. You are here because you have heard the Call? _He laughed. _Only by peering through the eyes of madness can you truly see the truth and save them. The fools above call him Erebus but we know you beheld the Blind Idiot God in your visions yes? And you saw the one that may yet slay him.


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _You advanced into the next room and beheld a dragon sitting on a throne. However he didnt appear to be a normal dragon his face was covered with a mask and he wore tattered yellow robes. Under his robes you could see what looked like tentacles writhing. _So after countless realities one of my descendants finally come. _He flew down and began circling you. _I was once known as Hastur, that was when I ruled in dim Carcosa all those realities ago. You are here because you have heard the Call? _He laughed. _Only by peering through the eyes of madness can you truly see the truth and save them. The fools above call him Erebus but we know you beheld the Blind Idiot God in your visions yes? And you saw the one that may yet slay him.


“no never I am the god of truth and I sense you are FULL OF LIES YES I SAW BUT IT LED TO PAIN AND SUFFERING I WOULD NEVER HELP DESTROY SOMETHING MY FATHER CREATED”


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2022)

*My eyes glowed with power* “I’m going to go home to my family”


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2022)

*Nebula comes into the infirmary* Nebula:”Where’s Universe?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2022)

Sol:”DADDY!” *poor Sol was shaking not knowing what was going on*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Dural, it can be quite overwhelming at first, but you are doing good. At this point is when failed Lords begin getting tyrannical.


"Thank you."


Baron Tredegar said:


> It will be an honor to help with your holy task, perhaps once Universe is cured we can finally contain this Anathema.


"There are two parts to this I'll need to discuss.  First, the basis for the ritual.  Once we have this set, we can talk about just what we saw in our attempt.  Oriana?"

"We know that the ritual to contain Anathema's presence requires five focal points of energy.  For us to become those five points, we require items related to the source of the presence's intrusion.  We must chant, uninterrupted, to create the binding energy with the items.  This turns the intrusion point into a stone.  You know the stone.  We can then purify it."

"'Uninterrupted' means we will need protection if we go into a hostile area.  Some of the items' energy becomes a barrier, but it's generally not going to be enough to keep us safe on its own.  Going after one of these tears means we need bodyguards, generally from Temporal Lords on up."

"That all describes the base ritual.  With larger tears, we need a sixth item related to the region where the tear happened, to act as an anchor for the other five.  The largest tears might require a seventh or even eighth item for further reinforcement."

"When more than six items are needed, a powerful being - a Pillar - can provide enough energy to substitute one of the items.  They'll survive the process easily, but they'll need to focus enough that they can't be a bodyguard for us.  Up to two of these beings can participate in the ritual, but if that is done then the two must be aligned sufficiently in order for the seal to work.  These combinations are called Foundations."

"I know of a few beings that can serve as a Pillar.  Most of them are Dragon Gods.  Let's rattle off some pairings that count as Foundations, these are the ones we know for certain.  There are likely to be more."

"A God of Creation and a God of Destruction."

"A God of Life and a God of Death."

"A God of Mischief and a God of Knowledge."

"A God of Gates and a God of Magic."

"A God of the Sea and a God of the Land."

"A God of Truth and a God of Echoes."

"...at least we think one of that last pair is the God of Truth.  He seems... off, in our visions somehow."

"Regardless, that last pair is now impossible.  The God of Echoes goes by the name Marendar, and he was murdered by Lucifer at some point early in this reality."

"False, Fabiana."

"What?"

"There is a replacement I am sensing for the God of Echoes.  A dragon who can resonate with the energy necessary to help seal the largest tears, especially when paired with the God of Truth.  Let me see if I can assess who he is.... no.... no no no... HIM?!?"

"Who is it?"

"....I knew he cared about us... but I could never have imagined him to be a substitute Pillar!"

"Who is this other Pillar?!?"

"I cannot believe someone I trained and led actually did it!  I've been trying to make beings with enough energy for many realities now!"

"Just tell us who it is!"

"We have a chance!  We have a chance yet at a permanent reality!  I don't know if it'll be during this reality, but we may be close to finishing our mission of permanent containment!"

"WHO.  IS.  THE.  PILLAR?!?"

"His moniker is.....  the World Serpent."

All of the otters except Kurt gasped in shock.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nebula comes into the infirmary* Nebula:”Where’s Universe?”





Universe said:


> Sol:”DADDY!” *poor Sol was shaking not knowing what was going on*


Once the otters had calmed down from their revelation session, they noticed Nebula and Sol.

"Universe was called to fight a great evil."

"He may come out of this scarred, but he will come out of this."

"The High Imperator can tell you more."

Pavlin took a deep breath.

"Anyways, Ahrakas, back to the ritual.  It turns out we mentally have to feel out the energy and situation a bit to establish the necessary items.  They're different for each tear, even if sometimes an item can be used for more than one tear.  And the needed items aren't generally in the same spot."

"They're all across reality, from what little I gathered.  I govern the 'heart' focal point, and it's generally an item of strong emotion."

"I govern the 'light' focus, which are generally glowing or radiant objects."

"I handle the 'might' portion of the ritual, which generally involves objects of great power or destruction."

"Mine is the 'mind' portion, which are generally objects related to intelligence."

"And my part in the ritual is the 'soul' portion, which are generally objects of purity."

"Y'know, the Wasat Prisma's monikers for us make much more sense now."

"Anyways, we could not ascertain the 'mind' or 'soul' part of the ritual this time."

"We presume that's because of Void's grip, but we're not sure."

"I saw a massive cyclone of pure fog, and a bottle with the essence of it.  It was in Terebellum, and I also saw a hawk."

"I saw a piece of gold ore that shined brighter than the sun.  It was in Nunki.  There was a feathered dragon nearby."

"I saw red stones that were slicker than ice.  They were in Formosa.  Unfortunately, I did not see a being."

"Time out a second, Pavlin.  You saw something in Nunki?  Forget going there.  That's Kukulkan's turf, and he's hardcore Convergence."

"Hortense, Kukulkan's been on Thulcan-7 recently.  And left a doppleganger there."

"Standard MO for the guy.  I think he masqueraded as Quetzalcoatl for a long time and he's paranoid as it is."

"Cooper, you say there was a hawk on Terebellum?  High Imperator, I have some guesses as to what the beings these kids saw are, but I want to know if you have the same suspicions.  Only thing that doesn't make sense to me is why no one was in Formosa."


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2022)

Sol:”where’s Daddy?”


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2022)

*I appeared but it was only part of my consciousness*


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2022)

“Hello wow I can’t believe that worked If you can hear me it worked.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Hello wow I can’t believe that worked If you can hear me it worked.”


"If that really is you... finish your battle first, and then we can talk.  We learned things over here too."


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "If that really is you... finish your battle first, and then we can talk.  We learned things over here too."


*A portal opens up and I walked through fully cured* “I’m done finished two minutes ago” *I said my scales now tarnished looking*


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2022)

“What did I miss?” *Solaris teleports in*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *A portal opens up and I walked through fully cured* “I’m done finished two minutes ago” *I said my scales now tarnished looking*


"....looked like a rough one.  Listen, Firuthi ran off to be alone - I actually think he's getting his head and body examined - so we'll tell him later."

"Y'know, I should have asked Zadkiel if any of us five ever went through the trials.  He said it wasn't for mortals or lesser gods, but we're not exactly either of those."


----------



## Universe (Jun 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....looked like a rough one.  Listen, Firuthi ran off to be alone - I actually think he's getting his head and body examined - so we'll tell him later."
> 
> "Y'know, I should have asked Zadkiel if any of us five ever went through the trials.  He said it wasn't for mortals or lesser gods, but we're not exactly either of those."


*I looked exhausted mentally*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> *My eyes glowed with power* “I’m going to go home to my family”


_As you walked to the caves exit, Hastur stood aside and let you leave. _I have consumed the energy of your madness, but there will come a day when you will have to choose between the Blind Idiot God and the First Darkness. You are free to go you have passed these "trials".

_Zadkiel and Sapphira were waiting for you when you exited. They both breathed sighs of relief. Zadkiel spoke, _You have done well, your bloodlust and the Madness are gone from you. Lets get you back to your family. _Together you both opened a portal._


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Thank you."
> 
> "There are two parts to this I'll need to discuss.  First, the basis for the ritual.  Once we have this set, we can talk about just what we saw in our attempt.  Oriana?"
> 
> ...


It seems as if a great thread of destiny has weaved all of you together. I feel as if Important things will be happening soon.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Once the otters had calmed down from their revelation session, they noticed Nebula and Sol.
> 
> "Universe was called to fight a great evil."
> 
> ...


A hawk? Are you sure it wasnt a falcon? It could be Horus. He was the head of the Vigilants in the last reality. Legend says hes lost touch with things billions of years ago and still holds his court as if he was still ruling the old reality. He should still be loyal to you though. The Formosa situation is highly disturbing.


Universe said:


> *A portal opens up and I walked through fully cured* “I’m done finished two minutes ago” *I said my scales now tarnished looking*





Universe said:


> *I looked exhausted mentally*


_Ahrakas ran towards him and gave him a big hug. _I am so glad you are alright, friend. Your new appearance might take a minute to get used to, but it doesnt look too bad. What were the trials like? What did you see in them?


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....looked like a rough one.  Listen, Firuthi ran off to be alone - I actually think he's getting his head and body examined - so we'll tell him later."
> 
> "Y'know, I should have asked Zadkiel if any of us five ever went through the trials.  He said it wasn't for mortals or lesser gods, but we're not exactly either of those."


_Zadkiel and Sapphira walked through the portal shortly after Universe arrived. Zadkiel addresed the otters, _You never went through the Trials in any of your other other lifetimes I believe. In your past lives you have always hunted our people, we were lucky your rebellion broke out Loki, without it we would have finally been destroyed. Then it was a pleasant surprise when the High Imperator offered us amnesty, all he wanted for gratitude was the oldest of our sacred texts.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> A hawk? Are you sure it wasnt a falcon? It could be Horus. He was the head of the Vigilants in the last reality. Legend says hes lost touch with things billions of years ago and still holds his court as if he was still ruling the old reality. He should still be loyal to you though. The Formosa situation is highly disturbing.


"We are on the same page as to what the otters witnessed.... however, you're completely wrong on WHICH Temporal Lord it is.  Terebellum is Garuda's turf.  I would know... I've seen the Cyclone of Sorrows, that pure fog cyclone Cooper mentions, in person.  It's common for young adults on his planet to go through that thing."

"Formosa situation...?"

"I almost want to know just what happened with Formosa."

"Why do I get the feeling this is one of those cases that puts the long oppression of my world to shame?"


Baron Tredegar said:


> _Zadkiel and Sapphira walked through the portal shortly after Universe arrived. Zadkiel addresed the otters, _You never went through the Trials in any of your other other lifetimes I believe. In your past lives you have always hunted our people, we were lucky your rebellion broke out Loki, without it we would have finally been destroyed. Then it was a pleasant surprise when the High Imperator offered us amnesty, all he wanted for gratitude was the oldest of our sacred texts.


"It's strange... I always viewed it as if I was bearing the weight of hell.  I didn't even realize how much I saved with that reckless move."

"We always hunted you?  We have lost so many of our memories going through the work we do.  We eventually plan to go through some rituals to help us figure it out, but for now... let us just enjoy the moment."

"Wait.  He wanted the oldest of your sacred.... do we want to bring up what we saw with the former High Imperator?"

"Zadkiel, are you aware that Lucifer manifested a small shard of corruption energy after he was defeated?  Of what I'm now suspecting is actually Anathema's will, rather than Void's?"

"So have a fair number of those dark celestials that have attacked us."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We are on the same page as to what the otters witnessed.... however, you're completely wrong on WHICH Temporal Lord it is.  Terebellum is Garuda's turf.  I would know... I've seen the Cyclone of Sorrows, that pure fog cyclone Cooper mentions, in person.  It's common for young adults on his planet to go through that thing."
> 
> "Formosa situation...?"
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas pulled up his holoprojector and opened a channel, _Harpocrates, I need you to pull up as much info on Terebellum, specifically the Cyclone of Sorrows, and Formosa as you can. _Harpocrates affirmed and replied back. _Will do ASAP. I have found some truly appalling things that Lucifer did while he was in power. One thing you should all be aware of is I found a document mentioning a "contingency" if his plan to usurp the Architects fail. It deleted itself quickly but from what I saw it seems there might still be some Temporal Lords who are still loyal to his ideals.

_Zadkiel was deep in thought for a minute. _We gave him the book called the Kitab al-Hazif that was written by the first of the Scorned, a Celestial Dragon named Abdul Alhazred. He said his master desired the knowledge contained therin. At first I thought it was you, the Architects, but now I am not so sure. 
This energy you describe, it sounds like that of Erebus, but I have never heard of it being contained in crystals.We believe that his energy should be dissipated through the cosmos in preparation for Eternities End. His energy was not meant to be hoarded by individuals, this is very concerning.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 14, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas pulled up his holoprojector and opened a channel, _Harpocrates, I need you to pull up as much info on Terebellum, specifically the Cyclone of Sorrows, and Formosa as you can. _Harpocrates affirmed and replied back. _Will do ASAP. I have found some truly appalling things that Lucifer did while he was in power. One thing you should all be aware of is I found a document mentioning a "contingency" if his plan to usurp the Architects fail. It deleted itself quickly but from what I saw it seems there might still be some Temporal Lords who are still loyal to his ideals.
> 
> _Zadkiel was deep in thought for a minute. _We gave him the book called the Kitab al-Hazif that was written by the first of the Scorned, a Celestial Dragon named Abdul Alhazred. He said his master desired the knowledge contained therin. At first I thought it was you, the Architects, but now I am not so sure.
> This energy you describe, it sounds like that of Erebus, but I have never heard of it being contained in crystals.We believe that his energy should be dissipated through the cosmos in preparation for Eternities End. His energy was not meant to be hoarded by individuals, this is very concerning.


"Ummmm... hang on a second...."

Hayagriva fiddled with his communicator.  "Hayagriva, what is it?  I'm in the middle of preparing a very important case for the High Imperator."

"Garuda, just what's in the Cyclone of Sorrows?"

"I don't fully know.  We have old texts on this, but it is something of a rite of passage for my people to go through that at least once.  Why are you asking this now?"

"Because the High Imperator's asking Harpocrates about it."

"If the High Imperator's worried about my loyalty, he secured it by not trying to downplay the disaster with Flauros.  Now if he finds something in that cyclone that is causing harm to my people... that is something that would actually be worrying.  Look, I have to get back on this case, I almost have it put together, Harpocrates knows where the old texts on my realm's unusual storms are."

"Okay, good luck."

"Ahrakas, after we finally find out about the case Garuda was working on, we're going to want to do that meditation ritual to find out just what we are."

"His energy wasn't meant to be hoarded, huh?  This is very worrying."

"It seems that despite some of our longer-term goals, we have a common crisis."

"I am hoping this crisis isn't going to hit relentlessly.  I would like at least a little downtime.  Remember that dance, Hayagriva?  I'd at least like one good thing before the end of the world hits."

"I'm still dreading it, Hortense."

"I think my people would collectively soil themselves if they found out about a guy worse than Mitzelcuahuatl.  Can I spare them this nightmare for a while?"

"By the way, Universe, something you really need to know... I'll explain it again when it comes up, but the dragon gods can pair up to assist us with the reality hole issue.  They have to pair up with specific other gods though.  And your pairing... is with Firuthi.  The man's a full-on artificial dragon god at this point, I don't know how Mitzie did it but it's something I've wanted for many realities now.  When he's done getting his body scanned, we can tell him all about it."

"Time out a second, Ahrakas, where did Raine go and how's she doing?  I kind of don't want to get her caught up in this, but you did want to dance with her."


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _As you walked to the caves exit, Hastur stood aside and let you leave. _I have consumed the energy of your madness, but there will come a day when you will have to choose between the Blind Idiot God and the First Darkness. You are free to go you have passed these "trials".
> 
> _Zadkiel and Sapphira were waiting for you when you exited. They both breathed sighs of relief. Zadkiel spoke, _You have done well, your bloodlust and the Madness are gone from you. Lets get you back to your family. _Together you both opened a portal._
> 
> ...


“I-I saw the Eternal Wheel”


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

*Solaris hugs me for the first time since I was a hatchling he feels warm and comforting like the sun* “Daddy” *Solaris looks happy to hear me call him that*


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ummmm... hang on a second...."
> 
> Hayagriva fiddled with his communicator.  "Hayagriva, what is it?  I'm in the middle of preparing a very important case for the High Imperator."
> 
> ...


*I smiled happy to hear that* “I’m glad to be with someone I know wouldn’t want anyone else unless they’re family”


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

*a scorpion scuttles through the portal, his gleaming purple eyes darting from side to side under the hood of a black cloak. He hissed with confusion.*
"What is this place?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

Sol:”Daddy?” *I turned around and smiled at him* “Solar hey how are you I missed you” *Green diamonds started streaming down my snout as Sol joined us in the hug* “hi hi oh how I missed you”


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> *a scorpion scuttles through the portal, his gleaming purple eyes darting from side to side under the hood of a black cloak. He hissed with confusion.*
> "What is this place?"


*He sees a Navy blue dragoness staring at him* Nebula:”Hello who are you?”


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *He sees a Navy blue dragoness staring at him* Nebula:”Hello who are you?”


*the scorpion turned to face nebula* "I am called Radio. Who do I have the honor of speaking to?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ummmm... hang on a second...."
> 
> Hayagriva fiddled with his communicator.  "Hayagriva, what is it?  I'm in the middle of preparing a very important case for the High Imperator."
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas's holoprojector pinged and Harpocrates appeared. _I am still working on the Cyclone of Sorrows but I got some info on Formosa. The files deleted themselves pretty fast. All I saw was "ruled by Khamûl of the Pentarchy". From the other documents we have found it seems this "Pentarchy" was Lucifers inner circle, and this Khamûl doesnt appear in our lists of all Temporal Lords. I advise extreme caution.


Universe said:


> “I-I saw the Eternal Wheel”


You should probably tell the Architects what you saw this information will be very valuable to them.


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> *the scorpion turned to face nebula* "I am called Radio. Who do I have the honor of speaking to?"


Nebula:”I am Nebula wife of Universe Mother of Sol”


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas's holoprojector pinged and Harpocrates appeared. _I am still working on the Cyclone of Sorrows but I got some info on Formosa. The files deleted themselves pretty fast. All I saw was "ruled by Khamûl of the Pentarchy". From the other documents we have found it seems this "Pentarchy" was Lucifers inner circle, and this Khamûl doesnt appear in our lists of all Temporal Lords. I advise extreme caution.
> 
> You should probably tell the Architects what you saw this information will be very valuable to them.


“I’m so mentally drained right now can I have something to eat?”


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> Nebula:”I am nebula wife of Universe Mother of Sol”


"The whole universe? How dreadfully quaint."


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "The whole universe? How dreadfully quaint."


*Nebula stares at him* Nebula:”No that’s his name”


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m so mentally drained right now can I have something to eat?”


"Perhaps you should eat your eggs. I have always found my young to be sufficient in times of great need"


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Nebula stares at him* Nebula:”No that’s his name”


"Ah I see. Pardon my mistake."


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "Perhaps you should eat your eggs. I have always found my young to be sufficient in times of great need"


“Great now I feel like I’m going to throw up”


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

*Sol hugs me*


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Great now I feel like I’m going to throw up”


"Do as you wish...." *He turns around, tapping at the wall behind him.*
"What trickery is this? How did I get here?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "Do as you wish...." *He turns around, tapping at the wall behind him.*
> "What trickery is this? How did I get here?"


*I burped and felt better* “that’s better”


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

“It’s called a portal”


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “It’s called a portal”


"Its witchcraft, then?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

*I opened a portal only for it to be a golden portal*


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I opened a portal only for it to be a golden portal*


"Is this one of those portals you speak of? I am unfamiliar with your kind and your powers, great spellcaster."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m so mentally drained right now can I have something to eat?”


I think there is a buffet table in the main hall.


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I think there is a buffet table in the main hall.


"Is that where the portal leads to?"
"Also hello, I am called Radio. Charmed to meet you, sir."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "Is that where the portal leads to?"
> "Also hello, I am called Radio. Charmed to meet you, sir."


The portals lead to many places in this place. 
My name is Ahrakas, High Imperator of the Temporal Imperium. What world do you hail from?


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I think there is a buffet table in the main hall.


*I then fell over*


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

"I know not of the wanderings between worlds... so how do I know from whence I hail?"
*sees universe fall over* "are you inebriated, comrade?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I then fell over*





The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "I know not of the wanderings between worlds... so how do I know from whence I hail?"
> *sees universe fall over* "are you inebriated, comrade?"


He just went through a trial and apparently saw literally everything in existance, could you help me get him to the infirmary? 
So your world hasnt achieved space travel yet? Lets see... what gods do your people worship?


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> He just went through a trial and apparently saw literally everything in existance, could you help me get him to the infirmary?
> So your world hasnt achieved space travel yet? Lets see... what gods do your people worship?


"I shall lend you my hands, friend." * He assists ahrakas in picking up universe*
"My people worship the Dark God Balsennis, the Defiler of Shadow, so he will spare us from certain destruction."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "I shall lend you my hands, friend." * He assists ahrakas in picking up universe*
> "My people worship the Dark God Balsennis, the Defiler of Shadow, so he will spare us from certain destruction."


_Together you both take Universe to the infirmary. _
Balsennis! Now I know where you are from, I helped him design his palace. I have heard his domain is not that technologically advanced.


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Together you both take Universe to the infirmary. _
> Balsennis! Now I know where you are from, I helped him design his palace. I have heard his domain is not that technologically advanced.


*he hisses* "Watch your tongue. Do not be fooled into supposing that some technology is superior to others, my friend."


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> He just went through a trial and apparently saw literally everything in existance, could you help me get him to the infirmary?
> So your world hasnt achieved space travel yet? Lets see... what gods do your people worship?


“Uuuuuhhhhhh my head hurts I’ll be fine though”


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

*Solaris creates a glass of water and gives it to me* “here son drink this”


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

“I created everything in existence I’ve existed before well let’s just say the multiverse was created by me”


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Uuuuuhhhhhh my head hurts I’ll be fine though”





Universe said:


> “I created everything in existence I’ve existed before well let’s just say the multiverse was created by me”


"You suffered a mighty fall, comrade. Are you sure that you are not experiencing delusions of grandeur?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "You suffered a mighty fall, comrade. Are you sure that you are not experiencing delusions of grandeur?"


*Solaris glares at him*


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris glares at him*


*his eyes snap to solaris*
"Is there a problem? Is it not true that Alsais weaved the world into being before our great and powerful master balsennis sung his dark chaos into the foundations of the world?"
*he hissed in confusion*


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> *his eyes snap to solaris*
> "Is there a problem? Is it not true that Alsais weaved the world into being before our great and powerful master balsennis sung his dark chaos into the foundations of the world?"
> *he hissed in confusion*


“I created everything knucklehead”


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

*I laughed at Radio*


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I created everything knucklehead”


"T that's impossible.... no.... you lie!"
*Radio sputtered angrily*


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "T that's impossible.... no.... you lie!"
> *Radio sputtered angrily*


“I’m not lying” *Solaris says glaring at him* “I am older than you can comprehend I’ve seen multiple realities destroyed and rebuilt 10,000,000,000,000 times I’ve never met any of your gods”


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

*I drank the water my father created for me* “it’s true I’m the god of truth and I am 200,000,000 centuries old and this god is my father”


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

*the scorpion scoffs* "Believe as you will. If you are the great Alsais and you are still alive, or created Alsais, then you have never walked among our lands, nor saved my people from the Dark Lord. Your words are but vast caverns with yet no more substance than a grain of sand."


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 15, 2022)

* wakes up*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas's holoprojector pinged and Harpocrates appeared. _I am still working on the Cyclone of Sorrows but I got some info on Formosa. The files deleted themselves pretty fast. All I saw was "ruled by Khamûl of the Pentarchy". From the other documents we have found it seems this "Pentarchy" was Lucifers inner circle, and this Khamûl doesnt appear in our lists of all Temporal Lords. I advise extreme caution.


"Time out a second.  I though Formosa was Flauros' domain.  Guy feigned death so many times we started calling him Schrödinger."

"He was one of the loyalists, Hortense."

"....of course he was.  With how many worlds he set on fire, why wouldn't he be?"



Universe said:


> “I-I saw the Eternal Wheel”





Baron Tredegar said:


> You should probably tell the Architects what you saw this information will be very valuable to them.


"And just how is our little patch-up job doing these days?"

"You see anything on just what it is we're keeping out?"



Universe said:


> “I’m so mentally drained right now can I have something to eat?”


"I'll handle this."

Dural made a call on his communicator.  "Hey, did you get Mindy to agree to work at the palace yet?  Yes?  Okay, have her make a Seiryu Special, I need to feed a dragon here."

After a few minutes, he checked his communicator again, opened a portal and pulled out a small spread of food.  Meat buns, sliced beef, and dough balls that kind of resembled takoyaki.  As well as a cup of tea.

Dural put the spread before Universe.

"Say, Harpocrates?  That wallaby's Dural, the new Lord of Thulcan.  I know it's small potatoes in a crisis, but could you get him caught up on Convergence threats in that realm real quick?"

"I know of Kukulkan and Afanc, they were there a couple months ago - and Kukulkan left a body double.  Also, I know that Ah-Muzen-Cab is neither on that planet nor Convergence anymore - she's actually right there, in fact.  Credit Ahrakas and Kurt - erm, you may still know him as Loki - with that one."

"Also Sekhmet.  Don't forget to credit Sekhmet with turning me, it was her actions that put me in that position.  By the way, Ahrakas, Afanc's been on your world a couple times.  Ordinance guy.  Hayagriva and I were talking and apparently Afanc's last known acts on your world were tricking Richard Gatling into making that gun of his and convincing people to use Alfred Nobel's quarry-mining explosive as a war weapon.  Dunno where he is now though."

"Genius way of warning Nobel what was going on, by the way.  I would never have thought of the way you did it."


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> * wakes up*


"Good morrow"


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 15, 2022)

“Ah!” *crawl/backs away *


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

*polishes claws with sandpaper*


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

"How about you, creature? What is your name?" *the scorpion hissed, intrigued*


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "How about you, creature? What is your name?" *the scorpion hissed, intrigued*


“You talkin’ to me?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m not lying” *Solaris says glaring at him* “I am older than you can comprehend I’ve seen multiple realities destroyed and rebuilt 10,000,000,000,000 times I’ve never met any of your gods”





The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> *the scorpion scoffs* "Believe as you will. If you are the great Alsais and you are still alive, or created Alsais, then you have never walked among our lands, nor saved my people from the Dark Lord. Your words are but vast caverns with yet no more substance than a grain of sand."


"It is possible that one of us may have once been the Alsais he refers to, Solaris."

The person speaking was one of five very brightly colored otters less than five feet tall.  In particular, he was a bright, sunny orange otter.  The other four were an icy blue otter, a pink otter with heart patterns on his body, a brown and red otter that looked a lot like neapolitan ice cream, and a dark blue otter with a neon belly and markings that looked like rave lights.

(neopolitan) "The five of us are the Architects.  We're the ones who weave reality."

(heart pattern) "And we've done it many, many times.  Thing is, to do it requires us to lose our bodies and most of our memories, so we kind of forget who we are each time."

(rave pattern) "But Solaris did create all the energy necessary to weave those realities together.  So he's got that one right."

(icy blue) "We've gone by so many names over the years that there is a good chance one of us may have used the name Alsais long ago.  However, if you're saying Alsais acted alone..."

(sunny orange) "This job doesn't generally put us in a position to walk many lands or save many people from darkness.  Hopefully this time we can change that."

"We long for the day when we don't have to sacrifice everything we gain repeatedly, but we do the reality weaving because we're trying to keep something malevolent out."

"Hopefully that clears some things up.  And if not.... a lot of what we say is hard to comprehend the first time you hear it, so we'll let it sit a while."


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It is possible that one of us may have once been the Alsais he refers to, Solaris."
> 
> The person speaking was one of five very brightly colored otters less than five feet tall.  In particular, he was a bright, sunny orange otter.  The other four were an icy blue otter, a pink otter with heart patterns on his body, a brown and red otter that looked a lot like neapolitan ice cream, and a dark blue otter with a neon belly and markings that looked like rave lights.
> 
> ...


"There were other gods involved but Balsennis has forbade us speak of them. His proclaimed triumph over Alsais is all that matters to him. Perhaps instead of killed it was him in a different form... either way, he still controls our people with his ironclad will."


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It is possible that one of us may have once been the Alsais he refers to, Solaris."
> 
> The person speaking was one of five very brightly colored otters less than five feet tall.  In particular, he was a bright, sunny orange otter.  The other four were an icy blue otter, a pink otter with heart patterns on his body, a brown and red otter that looked a lot like neapolitan ice cream, and a dark blue otter with a neon belly and markings that looked like rave lights.
> 
> ...


"This is all very disorienting. My whole life I had believed that Balsennis was the last of the mighty Kalar. It would seem I was misinformed"


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> *the scorpion scoffs* "Believe as you will. If you are the great Alsais and you are still alive, or created Alsais, then you have never walked among our lands, nor saved my people from the Dark Lord. Your words are but vast caverns with yet no more substance than a grain of sand."


“whatever I’m still the god of creation and If I haven’t met your Puny god he isn’t a true god”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "There were other gods involved but Balsennis has forbade us speak of them. His proclaimed triumph over Alsais is all that matters to him. Perhaps instead of killed it was him in a different form... either way, he still controls our people with his ironclad will."





The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "This is all very disorienting. My whole life I had believed that Balsennis was the last of the mighty Kalar. It would seem I was misinformed"


"All I can say is, give it time."

"We've taken so many forms over the years that it is likely."

"This Balsennis guy is awfully controlling."

"Shot in the dark here, does Balsennis ever bother with an alpha-and-omega motif, or just insists on being the last one?"

"Ahrakas, what's your take on this Balsennis?"


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “whatever I’m still the god of creation and If I haven’t met your Puny god he isn’t a true god”


"Then you have abandoned my people to be enslaved. Fie unto you. How could you abandon us?"


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "All I can say is, give it time."
> 
> "We've taken so many forms over the years that it is likely."
> 
> ...


"Balsennis is the end of all things. My master, Sikhithelon, is his right hand. I wait upon him as is my duty."


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "Balsennis is the end of all things. My master, Sikhithelon, is his right hand. I wait upon him as is my duty."


"Or so I was told..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It is possible that one of us may have once been the Alsais he refers to, Solaris."
> 
> The person speaking was one of five very brightly colored otters less than five feet tall.  In particular, he was a bright, sunny orange otter.  The other four were an icy blue otter, a pink otter with heart patterns on his body, a brown and red otter that looked a lot like neapolitan ice cream, and a dark blue otter with a neon belly and markings that looked like rave lights.
> 
> ...


“whatever” 


The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "Then you have abandoned my people to be enslaved. Fie unto you. How could you abandon us?"


“HOW COULD YOU SAY THAT I LOST MY WIFE TO AN EVIL BEING I’M DOING MY BEST HERE”


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “whatever”
> 
> “HOW COULD YOU SAY THAT I LOST MY WIFE TO AN EVIL BEING I’M DOING MY BEST HERE”


*hisses* "you think me a fool, but I see through your warped tongue. No more of this. I care not for this witless banter"


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

“WHAT!”


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

*the scorpion looks around*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "Balsennis is the end of all things. My master, Sikhithelon, is his right hand. I wait upon him as is my duty."





The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "Or so I was told..."


"Nice try, Fabiana, but this Balsennis guy isn't Convergence."

"It was worth asking at least."

"Don't worry if you don't know what Pavlin was referring to there.  You'll probably hear plenty about it sooner or later."


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> *hisses* "you think me a fool, but I see through your warped tongue. No more of this. I care not for this witless banter"


*Solaris suddenly glows* “you dare call me warped I am not someone you want as an enemy” *He was enraged*


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "Balsennis is the end of all things. My master, Sikhithelon, is his right hand. I wait upon him as is my duty."


“Sounds like a tough job...”


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

“oh boy Dad’s angry again”


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris suddenly glows* “you dare call me warped I am not someone you want as an enemy” *He was enraged*



"If I am to die at your hands then so be it. Sikhithelon has bound my soul to him and to his whims. I doubt you would set me free so do as you wish."


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "If I am to die at your hands then so be it. Sikhithelon has bound my soul to him and to his whims. I doubt you would set me free so do as you wish."


“I can do worse than kill you” *Solaris looks at the otters who knew what Solaris was capable of*


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> “Sounds like a tough job...”


"The assistant of the lieutenant of the Dark Lord is one of the highest honors amongst my people. But yes, my master, Sikhithelon The Great, is not one to be trifled with."


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "The assistant of the lieutenant of the Dark Lord is one of the highest honors amongst my people. But yes, my master, Sikhithelon The Great, is not one to be trifled with."


*Solaris starts to laugh as he was immortal and more powerful then Radio's master*


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I can do worse than kill you” *Solaris looks at the otters who knew what Solaris was capable of*


"The only worse thing I can imagine is being alive. I have been cursed with eternity, ever to serve, ever to kill, ever to wait upon the Dark Lord's shadowy court."


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris starts to laugh as he was immortal and more powerful then Radio's master*


"Not to be trifled with by mortals like my people. Perhaps so by you. But not creatures like my kin."


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "The only worse thing I can imagine is being alive. I have been cursed with eternity, ever to serve, ever to kill, ever to wait upon the Dark Lord's shadowy court."


“You don’t know the half of it”


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "Not to be trifled with by mortals like my people. Perhaps so by you. But not creatures like my kin."


“I have a lot of work to do if you help me I’ll set all of your people free”


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “You don’t know the half of it”


"I imagine I cannot know even half of it. This talk of living Gods has made me weary of this violent subversion."


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "I imagine I cannot know even half of it. This talk of living Gods has made me weary of this violent subversion."


*Solaris calmed down* “I’ve been through a lot and I’m sorry for yelling at you”


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I have a lot of work to do if you help me I’ll set all of your people free”


"I shall ponder this prospect. It is a tempting offer. But if have you the power to annihilate the Dark Lord, what use could a meager sorcerer be to you?"


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris calmed down* “I’ve been through a lot and I’m sorry for yelling at you”


"It had not occurred to me you cannot see all evils nor supplant all evil authorities. I understand now though. The otters were most helpful."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Time out a second.  I though Formosa was Flauros' domain.  Guy feigned death so many times we started calling him Schrödinger."
> 
> "He was one of the loyalists, Hortense."
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas frowned. _Something isnt adding up here.  _He pulled out his holoprojector and displayed a map the Formosa system. Stars and planets appeared and were all labled domain of Flauros. Ahrakas zoomed in. _What was he hiding? Wait what is this? _He zoomed in and found a large moon orbiting a gas giant. _This moon isnt labeled. Other than the systems main world this moon is the only habitable body in the system.


The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "I imagine I cannot know even half of it. This talk of living Gods has made me weary of this violent subversion."


_You saw a large dragon with inky black scales and a smaller female dragon with dull black and metallic green scales approach. _I am Lord Zadkiel, _the larger dragon spoke to you. _The description of your god matches ours, we do not worship the Architects or whoever they serve. We thought we were the only ones left who still worshipped Erebus or "Balsennis". Do you also wait for the End of Eternity where all that ever was and all that ever shall be shall cease and be consumed by the dark void?


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas frowned. _Something isnt adding up here.  _He pulled out his holoprojector and displayed a map the Formosa system. Stars and planets appeared and were all labled domain of Flauros. Ahrakas zoomed in. _What was he hiding? Wait what is this? _He zoomed in and found a large moon orbiting a gas giant. _This moon isnt labeled. Other than the systems main world this moon is the only habitable body in the system.
> 
> _You saw a large dragon with inky black scales and a smaller female dragon with dull black and metallic green scales approach. _I am Lord Zadkiel, _the larger dragon spoke to you. _The description of your god matches ours, we do not worship the Architects or whoever they serve. We thought we were the only ones left who still worshipped Erebus or "Balsennis". Do you also wait for the End of Eternity where all that ever was and all that ever shall be shall cease and be consumed by the dark void?


"Sikhithelon The Great did not make me privy to his master's design. Though it is possible. I have seen Balsennis on a few occasions when my master reported to him. Does he have a mouthless iron mask, and stand tall and strong, far above mortal folk?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas frowned. _Something isnt adding up here. _He pulled out his holoprojector and displayed a map the Formosa system. Stars and planets appeared and were all labled domain of Flauros. Ahrakas zoomed in. _What was he hiding? Wait what is this? _He zoomed in and found a large moon orbiting a gas giant. _This moon isnt labeled. Other than the systems main world this moon is the only habitable body in the system.


"Have someone get a more in-depth look at it.  If I know my fiction, that may not actually be a moon."

"Kinda cliche, isn't it, Dural?"

"Well it's not labeled at all and is mysteriously habitable when moons typically aren't, so..."


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "I shall ponder this prospect. It is a tempting offer. But if have you the power to annihilate the Dark Lord, what use could a meager sorcerer be to you?"


*Solaris tried not to roll his eyes*


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris tried not to roll his eyes*


"I simply was purporting that I an but an ant to you. What use could I possibly be? But it is naught. For I believe I have found the answers I seek"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "Sikhithelon The Great did not make me privy to his master's design. Though it is possible. I have seen Balsennis on a few occasions when my master reported to him. Does he have a mouthless iron mask, and stand tall and strong, far above mortal folk?"


We have never beheld him but our holy texts say that on occasion he can manifest his will in lesser beings to act as an avatar. Perhaps this is the case  for your people? If that is the case then you are truly blessed.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Have someone get a more in-depth look at it.  If I know my fiction, that may not actually be a moon."
> 
> "Kinda cliche, isn't it, Dural?"
> 
> "Well it's not labeled at all and is mysteriously habitable when moons typically aren't, so..."


Yes it does seem rather cliche  for whatever Flauros was up to. It probably has a not PR approved name like Death Star or something. I will have Harpocrates analyze the images further.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Yes it does seem rather cliche for whatever Flauros was up to. It probably has a not PR approved name like Death Star or something. I will have Harpocrates analyze the images further.


"Alright.  Is it okay if I take Hortense and Hayagriva here and have them get me caught up to speed on good uses of my abilities, leadership technique, and the threats around us?  I feel like I'm going to really need it when things get going."

"I've got no objections to those three going through a crash course."


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> We have never beheld him but our holy texts say that on occasion he can manifest his will in lesser beings to act as an avatar. Perhaps this is the case  for your people? If that is the case then you are truly blessed.
> 
> Yes it does seem rather cliche  for whatever Flauros was up to. It probably has a not PR approved name like Death Star or something. I will have Harpocrates analyze the images further.


"His palace resides in our world, desolated and in ruin at the hands of his majesty. It would be a fitting place to dwell for a God such as he. Have your records any note of my master, Sikhithelon? He would be a demi-god level status, perhaps?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Alright.  Is it okay if I take Hortense and Hayagriva here and have them get me caught up to speed on good uses of my abilities, leadership technique, and the threats around us?  I feel like I'm going to really need it when things get going."
> 
> "I've got no objections to those three going through a crash course."


Sure go right ahead.


The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "His palace resides in our world, desolated and in ruin at the hands of his majesty. It would be a fitting place to dwell for a God such as he. Have your records any note of my master, Sikhithelon? He would be a demi-god level status, perhaps?"


We have not heard of him but he sounds a lot like our High Priestess Clementia. She resides in the Great Temple at the Potala.


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Sure go right ahead.
> 
> We have not heard of him but he sounds a lot like our High Priestess Clementia. She resides in the Great Temple at the Potala.


"I have heard mention of one that may match her description... but only in passing. Sikhithelon has mentioned that he was once a lower god, a Kaya, who was given the privilege to serve as Balsennis' right hand. So perhaps he is less of a demigod."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "I have heard mention of one that may match her description... but only in passing. Sikhithelon has mentioned that he was once a lower god, a Kaya, who was given the privilege to serve as Balsennis' right hand. So perhaps he is less of a demigod."


_The smaller dragon next to Zadkiel started speaking. _This is all so interesting! Can you take me to meet him? I bet our peoples can learn so much from each other! Oh, my names Sapphira by the way>


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The smaller dragon next to Zadkiel started speaking. _This is all so interesting! Can you take me to meet him? I bet our peoples can learn so much from each other! Oh, my names Sapphira by the way>


"I am called, radio, servant of the dark tower, at your service, o great dragons of shadow and flame." *the scorpion bowed humbly*
"Our people know of great magics and the teachings of Balsennis. But I am certain there is much you can tell me about the world's and universes."


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "I simply was purporting that I an but an ant to you. What use could I possibly be? But it is naught. For I believe I have found the answers I seek"


“I’m sorry maybe sometimes even Gods make mistakes and I’m trying to make this a peaceful reality it’s not working out the way I intended” *Solaris paused* “I’m sorry I don’t think I introduced myself I am Solaris”


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m sorry maybe sometimes even Gods make mistakes and I’m trying to make this a peaceful reality it’s not working out the way I intended” *Solaris paused* “I’m sorry I don’t think I introduced myself I am Solaris”


"I am radio, servant to the dark tower. And all is forgiven. I had suffered a moment of weakness that is all."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'll handle this."
> 
> Dural made a call on his communicator. "Hey, did you get Mindy to agree to work at the palace yet? Yes? Okay, have her make a Seiryu Special, I need to feed a dragon here."
> 
> ...





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "And just how is our little patch-up job doing these days?"
> 
> "You see anything on just what it is we're keeping out?"


".....Universe?"

"You said you saw the Wheel.  We asked how our perpetual patch-up job is doing and what you saw."

"And the fine wallaby gentleman had left a spread of food here for you before he went with the other two.  You said you were hungry."


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "I am radio, servant to the dark tower. And all is forgiven. I had suffered a moment of weakness that is all."


“apology accepted I didn’t mean to lose my temper being a god of creation is extremely stressful but I should never have snapped like that”


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ".....Universe?"
> 
> "You said you saw the Wheel.  We asked how our perpetual patch-up job is doing and what you saw."
> 
> "And this fine wallaby gentleman had left a spread of food here for you.  You said you were hungry."


“There a blind god in the center of it all”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “There a blind god in the center of it all”


"In the center?  Wait, I thought we were keeping an evil out, not locking a god in."

"Was that all you saw?  Just a god in a cage?"


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

"I shall speak with the 2 dragons and they shall help me find my way home. In the meantime, I shall linger here until they return." *leans against the wall, drawing back his hood*


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "In the center?  Wait, I thought we were keeping an evil out, not locking a god in."
> 
> "Was that all you saw?  Just a god in a cage?"


“He was slain and all realities ended and then new realities were created and they were full of pain and suffering” *I cried out in horror*


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

*Solaris,Nydos,and Lunaris all looked at each other in concern*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “He was slain and all realities ended and then new realities were created and they were full of pain and suffering” *I cried out in horror*


The otters stared, dumbstruck.

"That died and they... ended?!?"

"...my word..."

"....I don't.... know what to say...."

"....I want to know how they even got into the cage in the first place..."

"....Zadkiel? It seems that both we and Erebus need each other.  Erebus to power our realities, and us to make defenses to stop whatever it is that's trying to slay Erebus."

"I can only hope we can remember this for future cycles, otherwise we have major problems."

"Anything on what the beings that slayed him looked like?  One of them may very well be Anathema, the enemy we're seeking to stop."

Aeternus and Eclipse had been watching all this time, silent.  Aeternus finally spoke.

"Universe, I'm glad you made it through that and brought this to us.  And the portal I saw you make... is it true?  Can you really jump between now?"


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The otters stared, dumbstruck.
> 
> "That died and they... ended?!?"
> 
> ...


*Radio yawns*


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The otters stared, dumbstruck.
> 
> "That died and they... ended?!?"
> 
> ...


*I nodded*


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The otters stared, dumbstruck.
> 
> "That died and they... ended?!?"
> 
> ...


"I may be able to take you to Balsennis if you wish to treat with him. However... I know not the way back to his realm."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I nodded*


".....amazing... though... when the otters were rambling off pairs, all of the mentioned gods could make the golden portals.  Have you seen... the other half of your Foundation even make a portal before?  Has it ever occurred to him to try?  If he is indeed the mutated dragon I saw fighting by your side, I feel like he only knows part of what he is capable of doing."


----------



## Universe (Jun 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ".....amazing... though... when the otters were rambling off pairs, all of the mentioned gods could make the golden portals.  Have you seen... the other half of your Foundation even make a portal before?  Has it ever occurred to him to try?  If he is indeed the mutated dragon I saw fighting by your side, I feel like he only knows part of what he is capable of doing."


*I shook my head*


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> ".....amazing... though... when the otters were rambling off pairs, all of the mentioned gods could make the golden portals.  Have you seen... the other half of your Foundation even make a portal before?  Has it ever occurred to him to try?  If he is indeed the mutated dragon I saw fighting by your side, I feel like he only knows part of what he is capable of doing."


"I'm sorry I am a bit lost.... how do these...'portals' function?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I shook my head*


"Next time you meet him, try to teach him more about the celestial dragon abilities.  I think he will be surprised what he can do."



The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "I'm sorry I am a bit lost.... how do these...'portals' function?"


"Portals are kind of like... if reality is a fabric, portals are like folding that fabric.  The difference between a normal portal and a godly portal is whether you're folding one reality or folding across several.  I'll leave it to the other gods to explain the multiple reality thing."


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Next time you meet him, try to teach him more about the celestial dragon abilities.  I think he will be surprised what he can do."
> 
> 
> "Portals are kind of like... if reality is a fabric, portals are like folding that fabric.  The difference between a normal portal and a godly portal is whether you're folding one reality or folding across several.  I'll leave it to the other gods to explain the multiple reality thing."


If I may ask, am I the only mortal-born creature among this group right now?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> If I may ask, am I the only mortal-born creature among this group right now?


"Hard to say with Ahrakas.  If he was ever mortal, it was very, VERY long ago.  Otherwise, yes."


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Hard to say with Ahrakas.  If he was ever mortal, it was very, VERY long ago.  Otherwise, yes."


Huh. How many mortal-born do you meet? I am effectively immortal but I wasn't born that way....


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> Huh. How many mortal-born do you meet? I am effectively immortal but I wasn't born that way....


"In the last few hours, it has been many.  Ahrakas knows why.  Otherwise, it's generally very few.  I work more with barriers and gates, and it's lonely work."


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "In the last few hours, it has been many.  Ahrakas knows why.  Otherwise, it's generally very few.  I work more with barriers and gates, and it's lonely work."


"I see. What is it you want of me? And how can I return back from whence I came?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 15, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "I see. What is it you want of me? And how can I return back from whence I came?"


"The only tasks I have are already being addressed by others.  As far as returning where you came from... I did not get to glimpse the other side of the portal that brought you here.  You will want to ask the others if they noticed.  Guessing is a bad idea with portals."


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The only tasks I have are already being addressed by others.  As far as returning where you came from... I did not get to glimpse the other side of the portal that brought you here.  You will want to ask the others if they noticed.  Guessing is a bad idea with portals."


"There was one who claimed to have built Balsennis' palace. So he would know where my world is. I just have to locate him...."


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 15, 2022)

*has absolutely no clue what’s going on *


----------



## idkthough120 (Jun 16, 2022)

"uuuggghh h-help.... where is everyone.. where are they all... i've been s-sitting here for more than a few days and hours now."


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 16, 2022)

"What are you waiting for?"


----------



## idkthough120 (Jun 16, 2022)

"...Excuse me for a moment." he leaves.


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 16, 2022)

"As you wish. You claim lordship over your own time, to spend as you shall"


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 16, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "As you wish. You claim lordship over your own time, to spend as you shall"


"Why is it you have this vestige of despair?"


----------



## idkthough120 (Jun 16, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "Why is it you have this vestige of despair?"



"You wish that this was about 'despair' didn't you. I'm just... I just wasn't sure if I was gonna stay here all night.. I almost fuckin felt like starving, thank heavens I did not."


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 16, 2022)

The Shy Dragon said:


> "You wish that this was about 'despair' didn't you. I'm just... I just wasn't sure if I was gonna stay here all night.. I almost fuckin felt like starving, thank heavens I did not."


"I have no desires that could be explained in any tongue I know other than my own. I believe there is a 'buffet' around here. Though the sustenance may have grown cold by now."


----------



## idkthough120 (Jun 16, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "I have no desires that could be explained in any tongue I know other than my own. I believe there is a 'buffet' around here. Though the sustenance may have grown cold by now."



"oh, welp, guess i'll just eat boring cold stuff again. until someone warms up a food and doesn't see me eating it "


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 16, 2022)

"Brisingr" *a flame appears in the scorpion's hand*
"Ad velta du evarinya florin"
*the flame floats over to you.*
"There. That should suffice."


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2022)

*Solaris looks at me with concern*


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 16, 2022)

"Has the food been chilled in misuse, at least to your knowledge, Solaris?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "Has the food been chilled in misuse, at least to your knowledge, Solaris?"


“that’s my son.” *He says pointing at me*


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “that’s my son.” *He says pointing at me*


"As you say, so it is."


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "As you say, so it is."


*Solaris takes a few deep breaths trying not to yell at him again*


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris takes a few deep breaths trying not to yell at him again*


"What is this predicament that you immortals are experiencing as of now? I have little understandings beyond the conundrums perceived in mortal flesh"


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "What is this predicament that you immortals are experiencing as of now? I have little understandings beyond the conundrums perceived in mortal flesh"


“The end of all realities”


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “The end of all realities”


"That sounds almost beautiful, yet awe-inspiringly terrifying. An end to all things? Even the darkness?"


----------



## idkthough120 (Jun 16, 2022)

"...oh god not this again."


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 16, 2022)

The Shy Dragon said:


> "...oh god not this again."


"Is this not the first time?"


----------



## idkthough120 (Jun 16, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "Is this not the first time?"


"uh,, ... mmm.... ...nevermind."


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 16, 2022)

The Shy Dragon said:


> "uh,, ... mmm.... ...nevermind."


"As you wish"


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "That sounds almost beautiful, yet awe-inspiringly terrifying. An end to all things? Even the darkness?"


“yes even the darkness”


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “yes even the darkness”


"Dreadful. What must we do?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "Dreadful. What must we do?"


“I’m working on it” *He sighs frustrated*


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m working on it” *He sighs frustrated*


"I see. Who exactly are we dealing with?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "I see. Who exactly are we dealing with?"


“my ancient enemy”


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “my ancient enemy”


"Alright. A war, then?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "Alright. A war, then?"


“Pretty much yeah” *Solaris said flatly*


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Pretty much yeah” *Solaris said flatly*


"Then where there is a war, there must be battlefields, fronts, and mustering point. Correct?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "Then where there is a war, there must be battlefields, fronts, and mustering point. Correct?"


“Yes”


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes”


"Where does the enemy gather to make its stand, I suppose is the logical question then.... and it's what we need to find out. And in order to figure that out, we need to understand it's goal."


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "Where does the enemy gather to make its stand, I suppose is the logical question then.... and it's what we need to find out. And in order to figure that out, we need to understand it's goal."


“It wants the staff of reality funny thing is the staff of reality doesn’t destroy reality or destroy anything really it’s the one thing holding this reality together It’s being pushed too hard I know but my enemy doesn’t know that”


----------



## idkthough120 (Jun 16, 2022)

_"excuse me... but, what enemy? is it personal?"_


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “It wants the staff of reality funny thing is the staff of reality doesn’t destroy reality or destroy anything really it’s the one thing holding this reality together It’s being pushed too hard I know but my enemy doesn’t know that”


"Then secrecy must be maintained. How much does the enemy know of us? Are they aware of our knowledge of his threat?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2022)

The Shy Dragon said:


> _"excuse me... but, what enemy? is it personal?"_


“of course it’s personal I personally created 10,764,687 realities and it was hard work too so I created the architects in each reality to help me out with each reality so I didn’t get worn out I then went to take care of the eternal wheel to keep it stable when I came back most of the realities were dead or dying and the reality drinker was after this one I wasn’t going to stand by and watch my hard work get ruined well to make a long story short the fight destroyed 100 planets and we ended up victorious for 17,000,000 years”


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "Then secrecy must be maintained. How much does the enemy know of us? Are they aware of our knowledge of his threat?"


“he probably knows but doesn’t care”


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “he probably knows but doesn’t care”


"Then he will expect us to act on this threat. What do you suppose he thinks our next move shall be, great one?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "Then he will expect us to act on this threat. What do you suppose he thinks our next move shall be, great one?"


“he expects us to attack him like we did last time but I’m a lot wiser now I’m not going to destroy any planets this time”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “There a blind god in the center of it all”





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "In the center?  Wait, I thought we were keeping an evil out, not locking a god in."
> 
> "Was that all you saw?  Just a god in a cage?"





Universe said:


> “He was slain and all realities ended and then new realities were created and they were full of pain and suffering” *I cried out in horror*





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The otters stared, dumbstruck.
> 
> "That died and they... ended?!?"
> 
> ...


_Zadkiel spoke, _That truly is Erebus he beheld. We believe that if he wakes all things shall cease, for he is the Blind Dreamer. By killing him all realities would cease to exist, for instead of all realities being slowly destroyed as he wakes they will be destroyed suddenly. This is disturbing news.

_Ahrakas stood silent for several minutes. _These revelations are greatly concerning. Do you remember what the being that killed him looked like? Nonetheless I feel Formosa will give us the answers we seek. 


The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> If I may ask, am I the only mortal-born creature among this group right now?





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Hard to say with Ahrakas.  If he was ever mortal, it was very, VERY long ago.  Otherwise, yes."


I am mortal, albeit with a lifespan that extends for billions of years and I posses great power. So I am a mortal, albeit barely.


The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "I shall speak with the 2 dragons and they shall help me find my way home. In the meantime, I shall linger here until they return." *leans against the wall, drawing back his hood*


_Sapphira spoke to you, _If you dont mind, I could look through your memories and figure out where you hail from with them.


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Zadkiel spoke, _That truly is Erebus he beheld. We believe that if he wakes all things shall cease, for he is the Blind Dreamer. By killing him all realities would cease to exist, for instead of all realities being slowly destroyed as he wakes they will be destroyed suddenly. This is disturbing news.
> 
> _Ahrakas stood silent for several minutes. _These revelations are greatly concerning. Do you remember what the being that killed him looked like? Nonetheless I feel Formosa will give us the answers we seek.
> 
> ...


“They looked like a burning eye”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “They looked like a burning eye”


I dont know of any beings with a burning eye, perhaps the Architects know more?


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2022)

*Solaris looks uncomfortable*


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2022)

“I don’t know what to do”


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 16, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Zadkiel spoke, _That truly is Erebus he beheld. We believe that if he wakes all things shall cease, for he is the Blind Dreamer. By killing him all realities would cease to exist, for instead of all realities being slowly destroyed as he wakes they will be destroyed suddenly. This is disturbing news.
> 
> _Ahrakas stood silent for several minutes. _These revelations are greatly concerning. Do you remember what the being that killed him looked like? Nonetheless I feel Formosa will give us the answers we seek.
> 
> ...


"I shall allow this, great huntress. Do as you must."


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “They looked like a burning eye”


"Hmmm... something about that strikes a familiar chord in my memory."


----------



## Universe (Jun 16, 2022)

*I was shaking*


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was shaking*


"What is the matter?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “of course it’s personal I personally created 10,764,687 realities and it was hard work too so I created the architects in each reality to help me out with each reality so I didn’t get worn out I then went to take care of the eternal wheel to keep it stable when I came back most of the realities were dead or dying and the reality drinker was after this one I wasn’t going to stand by and watch my hard work get ruined well to make a long story short the fight destroyed 100 planets and we ended up victorious for 17,000,000 years”





Universe said:


> “They looked like a burning eye”





Baron Tredegar said:


> I dont know of any beings with a burning eye, perhaps the Architects know more?


"We do not know useful things about the burning eye at present."

"But that is merely because it is so old.  We'd need to meditate to recall it."

"There is a chance the eye is older than Solaris, though."

"Also... Solaris, you say you created the Architects in each reality... we are aware that for at least some realities, you turned other species into celestial dragons to make their Architects."

"We do not know whether we are one of them."

"That is all we are able to gather at present.  But we can say this... five events will come to pass before we have the focus to meditate on this matter."

"An orange-red fox will give a report on a windstorm.  It will be surprising to us, but not a shock to those who live on its world."

"Firuthi will return from his brain scan and Universe will educate him on their godly bond."

"A dance competition will occur in this party space.  Several of us will compete, as will a badger.  There will be no invasions this time... though if a duck appears, they must not meet Firuthi until the badger starts competing or one of the teams will have a minor accident."

"One of the staff or mortal guests in this party space will suddenly believe they are possessed.  In truth, they will be projecting an astral body.  Ahrakas, I believe you've seen these in action, and all it will take to stop the incident is talking them down and explaining just what they have."

"Ahrakas, you will capture two Convergence members, both Temporal Lords of realms in the Leo constellation.  One of them will lead us to our first chance at stopping an Anathema intrusion."

"Once all five of these come to pass, we will have leftover sacred oil from our prep work for the Anathema encounter.  We five will need to go to the pool, anoint ourselves with the oil, and lay in the middle of one of the pools.  We won't need to breathe."

"We will find out much about Anathema and the burning eye then, as well as get a glimpse of our earliest life."

"Until then, we shall not need to worry about the eye or its servants making any advances."

"By the way, Ahrakas... in prepping for the Anathema battle, we will encounter someone who has not used a gift you gave them.  Whichever of us needs his help, let us negotiate with him when the time comes.  He will either use that power, or demonstrate why he doesn't need it.  After we get what we seek, if he still wants to reject the power, seek out a well-qualified replacement to receive it."

"That's all.  I believe we should go to the main lobby soon."

"And by the way... none of the five events can be rushed.  They will simply happen when they're ready to happen."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 16, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "I shall allow this


_The dragoness Sapphira puts her hand on you and begins reading your memories. _Well now I know where I can take you back home, I also detected the potential for you to become a great Shur'tugal.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We do not know useful things about the burning eye at present."
> 
> "But that is merely because it is so old.  We'd need to meditate to recall it."
> 
> ...


Dont worry I have had to help a lot of people astral projecting for the first time, this should be a piece of cake.

Aurora (@Mambi) , where is the location of Raine? It seems we have lost each other in all the confusion.


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 17, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The dragoness Sapphira puts her hand on you and begins reading your memories. _Well now I know where I can take you back home, I also detected the potential for you to become a great Shur'tugal.
> 
> Dont worry I have had to help a lot of people astral projecting for the first time, this should be a piece of cake.
> 
> Aurora (@Mambi) , where is the location of Raine? It seems we have lost each other in all the confusion.


(Meta wink, huge fan of eragon are we? Same.)
"Thank you, great one. There you may meet my master and the Dark Lord himself if he is present" *I bow, humbled*


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We do not know useful things about the burning eye at present."
> 
> "But that is merely because it is so old.  We'd need to meditate to recall it."
> 
> ...


"How can an eye predate everything? Are not eyes a manefestation via the creation and evolution of the lesser beings, feeble forms requiring sight to perform the smallest of tasks?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 17, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "How can an eye predate everything? Are not eyes a manefestation via the creation and evolution of the lesser beings, feeble forms requiring sight to perform the smallest of tasks?"


"I'll field this one."

A dragon with scales like blue sapphire and alexandrite was speaking, a smaller dragon with scales of black sapphire and smoky quartz at his side.

"They're implying the burning eye is a creature in and of itself, or at least the most obvious manifestation of a creature.  There are many ancient creatures who take forms that do not make sense to most mortal minds or even to some immortal minds."


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'll field this one."
> 
> A dragon with scales like blue sapphire and alexandrite was speaking, a smaller dragon with scales of black sapphire and smoky quartz at his side.
> 
> "They're implying the burning eye is a creature in and of itself, or at least the most obvious manifestation of a creature.  There are many ancient creatures who take forms that do not make sense to most mortal minds or even to some immortal minds."


"I see. Perhaps an ancient God who is asleep? I have heard tales from my master that Gods may fall, but can reform given time, and that they remain unable to maintain a non-physical manifestation once defeated, biding their time and seeking power to regain a more physical form"


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2022)

*Solaris suddenly looked old well he was old but he didn’t normally look it*


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris suddenly looked old well he was old but he didn’t normally look it*


*steps backward in a rare jolt of surprise*


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> *steps backward in a rare jolt of surprise*


“What is it?”


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “What is it?”


"Your flesh... changed. You look... older"


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "Your flesh... changed. You look... older"


“Oh thank you” *He relaxes and he stops looking old*


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Oh thank you” *He relaxes and he stops looking old*


"How odd."


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "How odd."


“it happens when I’m stressed”


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2022)

“also celestial dragons are made out of a hard light construct”


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “also celestial dragons are made out of a hard light construct”


"Interesting... so now that Sapphira is aware of where my realm is located, can you send me there? If you wish to align with Balsennis, his armies may aid you in the coming battle. And his power, even though lesser than yours, is still substantial and could turn the tide."


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "Interesting... so now that Sapphira is aware of where my realm is located, can you send me there? If you wish to align with Balsennis, his armies may aid you in the coming battle. And his power, even though lesser than yours, is still substantial and could turn the tide."


“oh I can do that” *Solaris opens a portal back to his home*


----------



## The.Fluff.Boat.RP (Jun 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “oh I can do that” *Solaris opens a portal back to his home*


"Thank you, Solaris. Come, Sapphira, Zadkiel, together we must seek out my master. Fare thee well, portal master."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 17, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> (Meta wink, huge fan of eragon are we? Same.)
> "Thank you, great one. There you may meet my master and the Dark Lord himself if he is present" *I bow, humbled*


I was only able to get hazy images of your world but I am so looking forward to seeing it! It seems your world even has magic!


The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "Thank you, Solaris. Come, Sapphira, Zadkiel, together we must seek out my master. Fare thee well, portal master."


_Sapphira and Zadkiel followed you into the portal._


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2022)

The.Fluff.Boat.RP said:


> "Thank you, Solaris. Come, Sapphira, Zadkiel, together we must seek out my master. Fare thee well, portal master."


“you’re welcome”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 17, 2022)

"Solaris, I'm going to take Eclipse and have a quick sweep around the cosmos, make sure no one tried anything funny while I was here.  I'll return in a standard Earth hour or two."

After getting a response from Solaris, Aeternus would open up a golden portal and disappear with Eclipse.

"Alright, I think it's time we head to the main lobby."

"I find it odd how many of our meetings happen at the infirmary."

"Hey, where'd that little dragon kid go?"

"The kobold?  I have no idea."

"I'm not too worried about him.  He'll show up when he needs to."

The kids began making their way to the lobby, where the dance competition had allegedly been moved to.
------------------

Actually, Oliver was wandering the sauna in his fire form.  He didn't know that the dark energy situation had progressed.  In a few more minutes he'd stop and head out, but if he ran into Natasha before then....


----------



## Universe (Jun 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Solaris, I'm going to take Eclipse and have a quick sweep around the cosmos, make sure no one tried anything funny while I was here.  I'll return in a standard Earth hour or two."
> 
> After getting a response from Solaris, Aeternus would open up a golden portal and disappear with Eclipse.
> 
> ...


“ok”


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 18, 2022)

*leaves party*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “ok”


Before long, Aeternus and Eclipse returned.

"Looks like we have some calm.  I decided a whole hour wasn't needed."

He glimpsed at Ahrakas.

"I thought about the Formosa thing and what Loki prophesied would come to pass.  What was it you said, Eclipse?"

_"There may be two holes in reality around Leo."_

"Yeah, that.  Formosa would be a plausible one, but I'm pretty sure at this point the hole hidden in a conduit - the one I had asked you about - is on one of the two domains run by the Convergence members you will capture."

_"But how will he know which one is the one you told him, Daddy?"_

"There's a lot of realms within Leo.  But he's a smart man.  He's undoubtedly having someone scout it out for him."

Aeternus sighed.

"Come.  We shouldn't trouble ourselves with these matters right now.  There was dancing going on elsewhere?  I think we might want to see it."


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2022)

*I sighed exhausted*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Before long, Aeternus and Eclipse returned.
> 
> "Looks like we have some calm.  I decided a whole hour wasn't needed."
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas got a notification on his holoprojector. He clicked it and an image of Harpocrates appeared. _I scanned those images more closely and yes, that is not a moon in the Formosa system. Nataraja has been running the place since Flauros died. Would you like me to notify him of your coming arrival?

_Ahrakas turned to Aeturnus. _What do you think? Should we check out the Convergence worlds or Formosa first?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas got a notification on his holoprojector. He clicked it and an image of Harpocrates appeared. _I scanned those images more closely and yes, that is not a moon in the Formosa system. Nataraja has been running the place since Flauros died. Would you like me to notify him of your coming arrival?
> 
> _Ahrakas turned to Firuthi. _What do you think? Should we check out the Convergence worlds or Formosa first?


_((Firuthi's actively not on the scene as I'm waiting for his brain scan.  I will proceed as if you meant Aeternus - that was him and __his kid Eclipse__ talking.  I will pare down the number of characters I'm managing at the party when I can write them out reasonably - not enough color separation left and font families don't show up well on mobile forum browsing.))_

"I would check Formosa first.  There is something... nagging me about the other worlds.  A dreadful feeling that isn't just the reality hole."

Ahrakas got another notification on his communicator.



Spoiler: From user Affirming Wind



High Imperator Ahrakas, it's Garuda again.  I'm almost done wrapping up my investigation... there's a couple people I think we can capture, but the method I'm thinking is a bit of an odd one.  Someone told me you still have the pre-rebellion body.  Is it true, and if so, can you hold it for a full minute?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Firuthi's actively not on the scene as I'm waiting for his brain scan.  I will proceed as if you meant Aeternus - that was him and __his kid Eclipse__ talking.  I will pare down the number of characters I'm managing at the party when I can write them out reasonably - not enough color separation left and font families don't show up well on mobile forum browsing.))_
> 
> "I would check Formosa first.  There is something... nagging me about the other worlds.  A dreadful feeling that isn't just the reality hole."
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas typed into his tablet. _I still have my old body, I can hold it for a pretty long time as well. Im all ears, whats your plan?

_He then turned back to Aeternus. _So you think we should check out Formosa first? Think we should let Nataraja know we are coming? Or is surprise more preferable?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas typed into his tablet. _I still have my old body, I can hold it for a pretty long time as well. Im all ears, whats your plan?
> 
> _He then turned back to Aeternus. _So you think we should check out Formosa first? Think we should let Nataraja know we are coming? Or is surprise more preferable?


Ahrakas got a response message.



Spoiler: From user Affirming Wind, whom Ahrakas would know is Garuda



The guys I'm thinking of capturing hold meetings where they use a projector.  The projector makes them look like they have their old bodies, even though they can't do it naturally anymore.  I was thinking of surprising them with the real deal.  It's going to be a bit before their next meeting, but I'll let you know when it happens.



Aeternus thought for a second.  "Given the circumstances, I think we should.... hmmm... I'd say let Nataraja know.  I'm ready in case there's any trouble."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Ahrakas got a response message.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas typed back to Garuda, _notify me when you are ready.

_He then pulled his holoprojector out and opened a channel to Harpocrates. _Notify him we are arriving soon.

Aeternus can you open a portal to my private cruiser?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas typed back to Garuda, _notify me when you are ready.
> 
> _He then pulled his holoprojector out and opened a channel to Harpocrates. _Notify him we are arriving soon.
> 
> Aeternus can you open a portal to my private cruiser?


"Will do."

Aeternus opened a portal, as requested.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Will do."
> 
> Aeternus opened a portal, as requested.


_Ahrakas stepped through the portal. _Welcome to my private ship! Its old but it has served me well. _The interior of the ship was designed like one would imagene the ancient Egyptians would have built a spaceship if they had the technology. Hieroglyphics adorned the walls and statuary of Ahrakas and his father stood in the center of the main hall. The ships pilot walked appeared, bowed to Ahrakas and greeted Aeternus. _Where to my lord? _he asked. _
Formosa, lets get there as fast as possible. _The pilot took his position at the cockpit and launched the ship into transwarp speed towards Formosa._
Its slower than opening a portal but better for more formal occasions, we should be there in around ten minutes.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas stepped through the portal. _Welcome to my private ship! Its old but it has served me well. _The interior of the ship was designed like one would imagene the ancient Egyptians would have built a spaceship if they had the technology. Hieroglyphics adorned the walls and statuary of Ahrakas and his father stood in the center of the main hall. The ships pilot walked appeared, bowed to Ahrakas and greeted Aeternus. _Where to my lord? _he asked. _
> Formosa, lets get there as fast as possible. _The pilot took his position at the cockpit and launched the ship into transwarp speed towards Formosa._
> Its slower than opening a portal but better for more formal occasions, we should be there in around ten minutes.


"And a lot less fear-inducing to those on the other side."

Aeternus looked around the ship.

"Dural and I talked about these once, in the hours before he became a Lord.  He said he really wanted to see his people be able to travel the stars one day... I believe there are spaceship plans on his planet somewhere, but I wasn't ready to tell him about them."

Aeternus sighed.

"They're probably in places his predecessor favored.  I wonder if the guy booby-trapped them before he left."


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2022)

*I looked incredibly annoyed*


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2022)

*Kronos didn’t look too good*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I looked incredibly annoyed*





Universe said:


> *Kronos didn’t look too good*


Oliver finally left the sauna, having changed back into his robes.  He was still very red-scaled from having gone into his fire mode in the sauna.

He wandered a while... eventually encountering the dragons.  He was taken aback by Universe's new look, but settled down once he realized Kronos was there.

"So, uh, I didn't have much luck... did something happen?  You look like someone dumped coals on you and he, well he doesn't exactly look all that well...."


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver finally left the sauna, having changed back into his robes.  He was still very red-scaled from having gone into his fire mode in the sauna.
> 
> He wandered a while... eventually encountering the dragons.  He was taken aback by Universe's new look, but settled down once he realized Kronos was there.
> 
> "So, uh, I didn't have much luck... did something happen?  You look like someone dumped coals on you and he, well he doesn't exactly look all that well...."


“I almost got corrupted”


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2022)

Kronos:”I can’t explain it but it feels like I’m getting all the energy drained out of my body”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I almost got corrupted”


"Almost?  So... wait, there's a form of those dragons that were attacking us that _isn't_? This is news to me."


Universe said:


> Kronos:”I can’t explain it but it feels like I’m getting all the energy drained out of my body”


"Getting drained?  Could it be due to those mean guys you said you defected from?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2022)

Kronos:”I don’t know”


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2022)

*I telepathically told Alpha to summon the Universe 7*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> Kronos:”I don’t know”


Oliver closed his eyes and focused for a moment, letting him shift to the mind element.  His scales became gold - brighter than Universe's current pattern, but definitely inferior to the old gleaming form.

He looked at Kronos, then at Universe.

"....sorry, I already sense that if I tried to go in there and look at what's troubling him my mind might snap.  I'm not going to be much-"



Universe said:


> *I telepathically told Alpha to summon the Universe 7*


".....okay, that look in your eyes tells me you've done this before.  I'll step back."


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2022)

*It appears through a wormhole and it looks futuristic green and gold* “ahh there you are Universe 7”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "And a lot less fear-inducing to those on the other side."
> 
> Aeternus looked around the ship.
> 
> ...


Judging by Mitzelcuahuatls extreme paranoia I would say it is highly likely they are booby trapped, a shame really. I believe that Thulcan 7 is ready to enter interstellar affairs.


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2022)

“let’s go oh this is Unverse 7 built it with my own two claws”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Judging by Mitzelcuahuatls extreme paranoia I would say it is highly likely they are booby trapped, a shame really. I believe that Thulcan 7 is ready to enter interstellar affairs.


"It is quite a.... shame...."

Aeternus' eyes seem to light up.

"Hold on... how much of Mitzelcuahuatl's legacy is left over?  Power armor, bioweapons... did he leave something that would know how to bypass the booby traps, I wonder?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “let’s go oh this is Unverse 7 built it with my own two claws”


"Hang on, who's going where?  Is it you, me, and this new creation?  Is it you and Kronos?  Or all four of us?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Hang on, who's going where?  Is it you, me, and this new creation?  Is it you and Kronos?  Or all four of us?"


“It’s a spaceship”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It is quite a.... shame...."
> 
> Aeternus' eyes seem to light up.
> 
> "Hold on... how much of Mitzelcuahuatl's legacy is left over?  Power armor, bioweapons... did he leave something that would know how to bypass the booby traps, I wonder?"


He created Jormungandr and Firuthi to be his "son" perhaps he might be able to access them.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “It’s a spaceship”


"I.... must admit I'm not sure I'm ready for this kind of thing.  Listen.... my people have been trapped in a junkyard for generations.  They're pretty well in squalor.  We... have a lot to learn before we can truly comprehend the wonder of something like space travel."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> He created Jormungandr and Firuthi to be his "son" perhaps he might be able to access them.


Aeternus hesitated.

"Jormungandr?  Able to access.... you don't suppose THAT'S who the mutated dragon was, do you?  Some of his tentacles looked very... tech-like, on the ends.  You might be on to something."

Aeternus shook his head.

"But we can worry about that once we finish this trip."


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I.... must admit I'm not sure I'm ready for this kind of thing.  Listen.... my people have been trapped in a junkyard for generations.  They're pretty well in squalor.  We... have a lot to learn before we can truly comprehend the wonder of something like space travel."


“We celestial dragons used to be like that once but we learned the secrets of the Universe”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus hesitated.
> 
> "Jormungandr?  Able to access.... you don't suppose THAT'S who the mutated dragon was, do you?  Some of his tentacles looked very... tech-like, on the ends.  You might be on to something."
> 
> ...


_As soon as Aeternus said that he could feel the hum of the cruisers transwarp engine shut down. The ships pilot entered the main hall, _We have arrived at the edge of the Formosa system. A ship prevented us from coming too close to the main planet, they are currently hailing us, sir.
Put them on screen.
_The hieroglyphics on one of the walls melted away to reveal a viewscreen. The black image shimmered and the image of humanoid being with ten arms appeared. _High Imperator Ahrakas, I am Nataraja, Chief Lieutenant of our dearly departed Duke Flauros. I figured that I would meet you in your ship and save you the trouble of having to leave it. I am sure you must be very busy in these troubling times. Do I have permission to beam aboard your vessel so that I can conduct business with your excellency and your... companion?
Would you care to hold for one moment Nataraja? _Ahrakas cut the video and audio feed. _Thought Aeternus? He seems a little suspicious.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _As soon as Aeternus said that he could feel the hum of the cruisers transwarp engine shut down. The ships pilot entered the main hall, _We have arrived at the edge of the Formosa system. A ship prevented us from coming too close to the main planet, they are currently hailing us, sir.
> Put them on screen.
> _The hieroglyphics on one of the walls melted away to reveal a viewscreen. The black image shimmered and the image of humanoid being with ten arms appeared. _High Imperator Ahrakas, I am Nataraja, Chief Lieutenant of our dearly departed Duke Flauros. I figured that I would meet you in your ship and save you the trouble of having to leave it. I am sure you must be very busy in these troubling times. Do I have permission to beam aboard your vessel so that I can conduct business with your excellency and your... companion?
> Would you care to hold for one moment Nataraja? _Ahrakas cut the video and audio feed. _Thought Aeternus? He seems a little suspicious.


"Intercepting us in and of itself is pretty standard, actually.  That part doesn't worry me."

Aeternus narrowed his eyes.

"I do wonder if he knows anything about Flauros's behavior, though, given he refers to him as 'dearly' departed.  I'm a little wary myself.  If it were up to me I'd conduct this whole thing through video and audio feed.... but if he beams aboard, he beams aboard alone."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “We celestial dragons used to be like that once but we learned the secrets of the Universe”


"Okay.... then I have just one more question.  Where were we planning on going?"

Oliver looked around.

"I'm a little hesitant to simply follow in Aeternus' and Ahrakas' wake immediately..."

Oliver looked at Kronos.

"You got any ideas?  Like.... where your energy is pulling to for instance?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2022)

"Okay.... then I have just one more question.  Where were we planning on going?"


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver looked around.
> 
> "I'm a little hesitant to simply follow in Aeternus' and Ahrakas' wake immediately..."
> 
> ...


Kronos:”Outside the known universe”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Intercepting us in and of itself is pretty standard, actually.  That part doesn't worry me."
> 
> Aeternus narrowed his eyes.
> 
> "I do wonder if he knows anything about Flauros's behavior, though, given he refers to him as 'dearly' departed.  I'm a little wary myself.  If it were up to me I'd conduct this whole thing through video and audio feed.... but if he beams aboard, he beams aboard alone."


Sounds good, _he cut the viewscreen and audio back on. _I just double checked and our transporter is still broken. It appears we will have to conduct our meeting via viewscreen. Our scans have picked up what appears to be an artificial moon in the system, do you happen to know anything about that? It is a matter of great security.
An artificial moon? Are you sure those earthrealm movies havnt gotten you confused? _He began getting visibly nervous and anxious. _


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Sounds good, _he cut the viewscreen and audio back on. _I just double checked and our transporter is still broken. It appears we will have to conduct our meeting via viewscreen. Our scans have picked up what appears to be an artificial moon in the system, do you happen to know anything about that? It is a matter of great security.
> An artificial moon? Are you sure those earthrealm movies havnt gotten you confused? _He began getting visibly nervous and anxious. _


"The High Imperator is quite sure."

Aeternus bowed.

"My apologies, I should perhaps introduce myself.  I am Aeternus, and when Ahrakas first brought up what the scans caught, one of the other Temporal Lords that was with him at the time seemed quite confused as well.  He wondered if it was even a moon and made similar comments to what you did."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> Kronos:”Outside the known universe”


"I am definitely not so sure about this trip if we're actually headed there.  You'd have to give me the ability to even comprehend things outside this universe if I'm to go with you."

Oliver shifted uneasily.

"If you can grant that, I'll go."


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I am definitely not so sure about this trip if we're actually headed there.  You'd have to give me the ability to even comprehend things outside this universe if I'm to go with you."
> 
> Oliver shifted uneasily.
> 
> "If you can grant that, I'll go."


*I focused on the power of light and truth to open his mind to the truth of space travel*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I focused on the power of light and truth to open his mind to the truth of space travel*


Oliver grabbed his head in one hand and fell to his knees for a few moments while he processed this new mental opening.  Amidst this, his scales shifted to a black pattern with white spots of varying intensity that he never had before.

"I'm ready to go."

Oliver stood up.

"Strange... my body feels like it has less need for air.  But I don't want to have to rely on it.  Let's go."


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Oliver grabbed his head in one hand and fell to his knees for a few moments while he processed this new mental opening.  Amidst this, his scales shifted to a black pattern with white spots of varying intensity that he never had before.
> 
> "I'm ready to go."
> 
> ...


“I’ve never done that before”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’ve never done that before”


"Never done what before?"

Oliver looked at himself.

"....I will ask the Wasat Prisma about this later.  I may have just gained access to another element while trying to process the knowledge of space travel.  They know of hundreds.  They may have knowledge of a 'space' element."

Oliver shifted a bit.

"Probably not something you did, more like my own power's attempt to adjust to it.  I'm ready when you are."


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Never done what before?"
> 
> Oliver looked at himself.
> 
> ...


“I’ve never gone that deep into my own power like that before I had no idea I was capable of doing something like that amazing” *I looked at my hands in amazement*


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2022)

*I opened the doors to the Universe 7*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I opened the doors to the Universe 7*


Oliver climbs aboard, ready to experience something that kobolds - his own people - most likely had never seen.

His short stature and wings probably were going to make this easier.  Probably.


----------



## Universe (Jun 19, 2022)

*I got aboard and so did Alpha*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The High Imperator is quite sure."
> 
> Aeternus bowed.
> 
> "My apologies, I should perhaps introduce myself.  I am Aeternus, and when Ahrakas first brought up what the scans caught, one of the other Temporal Lords that was with him at the time seemed quite confused as well.  He wondered if it was even a moon and made similar comments to what you did."


You wouldnt mind if we took an excursion to where this artificial moon appears to be to see for ourselves? If you are lying I am sure you are aware of what the penalty for treason is...
NO, there is Absolutely no reason why you need to do that! _Nataraja began hysterically shouting. _You are delusional, there is nothing we are hiding! This Celestial has poisoned your mind!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> You wouldnt mind if we took an excursion to where this artificial moon appears to be to see for ourselves? If you are lying I am sure you are aware of what the penalty for treason is...
> NO, there is Absolutely no reason why you need to do that! _Nataraja began hysterically shouting. _You are delusional, there is nothing we are hiding! This Celestial has poisoned your mind!


"Excuse me?  I only gave my name.  When did I ever say I was a Celestial?"

Aeternus blinked for a moment.  This next statement was actually directly in Ahrakas' mind.

_"Sorry for intruding, but this one can't be said out loud.  He may have evidence that my identity is well-known... but we've found one of the loyalists.  That said, even though I can put up cosmic barriers, I actually think it's a bad idea to engage at this time unless this cruiser is equipped to take on whole planets.  We may be better off regrouping and having a team take on that 'moon' directly."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Excuse me?  I only gave my name.  When did I ever say I was a Celestial?"
> 
> Aeternus blinked for a moment.  This next statement was actually directly in Ahrakas' mind.
> 
> _"Sorry for intruding, but this one can't be said out loud.  He may have evidence that my identity is well-known... but we've found one of the loyalists.  That said, even though I can put up cosmic barriers, I actually think it's a bad idea to engage at this time unless this cruiser is equipped to take on whole planets.  We may be better off regrouping and having a team take on that 'moon' directly."_


_"He still believes that the transporter is down I say we board his ship and take him by surprise."_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 19, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _"He still believes that the transporter is down I say we board his ship and take him by surprise."_


_"...oh right... that.  I'll be ready with barriers up.  Do you know if that ship has weapon systems?  Because those crew may need to be taken out first.  Either way, I go on your signal and your tactics."_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I got aboard and so did Alpha*


"Alright, let's get this going.  Will I need to monitor any of the systems or do you and Alpha have that covered?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 20, 2022)

“Let’s go after them” *Alpha locks onto the coordinates and charges up the wormhole drive*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"...oh right... that.  I'll be ready with barriers up.  Do you know if that ship has weapon systems?  Because those crew may need to be taken out first.  Either way, I go on your signal and your tactics."_


_I dont think his ship his that much crew, and it seems rather small. We should be able to capture him rather quickly._
Nataraja I think our questions have been answered, we will be taking our leave now. _He shut off the viewscreen and led Aeternus to the ships transporter._


----------



## Universe (Jun 20, 2022)

*The wormhole drive was at 90% power*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 20, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _I dont think his ship his that much crew, and it seems rather small. We should be able to capture him rather quickly._
> Nataraja I think our questions have been answered, we will be taking our leave now. _He shut off the viewscreen and led Aeternus to the ships transporter._


When ready, Aeternus would step into the transporter.

His first move upon getting to the other side would actually be to put up his cosmic light barriers around him.  He presumed he wasn't the only one going across and it was important to protect the rest of his crewmates.  Even if he was going solo, though, he could fling the barriers at the crew of the ship he was boarding - they weren't exactly weak walls.


----------



## Universe (Jun 20, 2022)

*The wormhole drive was now at 100% power* “ok fully charged”


----------



## Mambi (Jun 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Thank you, High Imperator."
> 
> Once the hug was done, Firuthi backed away.
> 
> ...


_
<with a shimmer, the blue curvy form of the holobunny appears and waves her paw, illuminating a series of dots on the floor>_ 

The precise length of time varies depending on the need and depth level required, however I would predict with 3 to 7 minutes should be sufficient. Following these dots will take you to infirmary 3, where the device is prepared for you. Once you arrive my medical avatar will assist you further with the scan.

_<she casually looks around at the various creatures and grins>_ How curious..._ <without another word, she shimmers and disappears, leaving the dots glowing> _


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 20, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<with a shimmer, the blue curvy form of the holobunny appears and waves her paw, illuminating a series of dots on the floor>_
> 
> The precise length of time varies depending on the need and depth level required, however I would predict with 3 to 7 minutes should be sufficient. Following these dots will take you to infirmary 3, where the device is prepared for you. Once you arrive my medical avatar will assist you further with the scan.
> 
> _<she casually looks around at the various creatures and grins>_ How curious..._ <without another word, she shimmers and disappears, leaving the dots glowing> _


Firuthi followed the dots into infirmary 3.

Once there, he addressed the medical avatar (summoning her first if needed).

"So, I'm mainly trying to ascertain just what I'm made of and whether there are any lingering control mechanisms my creator left in me.  It's clear that I'm way tougher than I look, and my creator claimed he was thorough, so I'd like to solve both mysteries at once.  As you may have previously seen, I have two forms.... and I don't know if the two are dramatically different in structure, so once we're done with the first scan I'll try to shift form to redo the scan on the second one."

Firuthi sat down... or laid down, depending on the directions given by the avatar.

"I do know there are a few components that won't make sense at all, given things you've said to me in the past.  When you encounter one of them, ask me."


----------



## Mambi (Jun 20, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> <Urthstrype has a good look around the Gym, impressed by the more futuristic setting, hopefully he can use this later; can always get more buff ting if you're a Badger. The people inside seemed like any other Gym too, muscled and literal Gym Bunnies. He likes this place...>
> This place is one giant resort and I am totally okay with this. All of it.



_<the deer nods casually> I_ know, it's why I love to hang out here. Got everything a deer could want and then some. Anyhoo, I'll let you 2 practice a bit, have fun! 
_<with a nod and a smile, she moves to sit on a nearby thigh machine while you and the skunk move to the area to dance> _



Badgermansam said:


> <Strype was also very happy with the pretty Skunkess on his arm, and is gladly lead to the quiet spot with her, still trying to think up some basic Dance moves for the routine.>
> It'll be interesting to see your outfit Diane, I'm looking foreword to this.
> <Once they find their quiet spot to the side, Strype turns to face Diane and places his Paws around her waist, he starts swaying his hips and moving from side to side.>
> So, partner, how much time do we need to fill, and what would you like to fill it with...
> <Just to be fancy, he lifts her up, spins her around once and places her gently.>



Whooooo!!! <the skunk laughs as she is gently lifted, landing semi-gracefully in her tipsy state. She _giggles and shrugs>_ Thanks, that was fun. Oh, time? Yeah, time! Dunno, gettin' fuzzy up here! _<she points to her head and crosses her eyes>_ Yo Lisa, you know when's the dance?

_<the deer laughs and calls back> _Sheila, it's been only 12 minutes...you got over an hour easy! How many of those "pinapples" did you have anyway?

_<with a shrug, she sticks her toungue out at her friend and falls into your arms>_ All right then...let's start with...oooo....how about trap? You do poppin' and lockin? <_laughs> _Or something more hot and steamy for the judges? Yeah, with that bod of yours, let's go full-on lambada baby! _<she playfully grinds her tail against you as she bops in place to no music at all, to the titters of the crowd watching>_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *The wormhole drive was now at 100% power* “ok fully charged”


"Alright, I'm ready for this."

Oliver looked for something to hold onto.  Just because he'd had his mind opened to space travel didn't mean he knew how much thrust this drive would provide.


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Alright, I'm ready for this."
> 
> Oliver looked for something to hold onto.  Just because he'd had his mind opened to space travel didn't mean he knew how much thrust this drive would provide.


*I pressed the button and the ship jumped into a wormhole*


----------



## Universe (Jun 21, 2022)

“I love this part”


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 21, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the deer nods casually> I_ know, it's why I love to hang out here. Got everything a deer could want and then some. Anyhoo, I'll let you 2 practice a bit, have fun!
> _<with a nod and a smile, she moves to sit on a nearby thigh machine while you and the skunk move to the area to dance> _
> 
> 
> ...


<Strype can't help but run his hands through that big bushy tail as it grinds up against him, letting out a soft growl of... happiness. he considers the three dance types, and seems to have one very much in mind of the three...>

The Lambada you say... I think I can manage that... if you think you can handle it.

<he says that with a wicked grin as he steps up close to Sheila, his hips rocking from side to side as he puts his legs into the winding motions of a sensational Lambada! Taking hold on one of her hands and holding it aloft while his other hand wraps around her hips.>

I hear it's very... hands on.

((Good grief! just youtubing this got me hot under the collar! 



))


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I pressed the button and the ship jumped into a wormhole*





Universe said:


> “I love this part”


Had Oliver not had his mind opened up to how space travel functions, he probably would have been completely hypnotized by what he saw inside the wormhole.

With his mind's eye opened, however... the inside of the wormhole was still very pretty to watch.  He was seeing things his people had yet to see, and which his masters hadn't seen in some time.  He was awed.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> When ready, Aeternus would step into the transporter.
> 
> His first move upon getting to the other side would actually be to put up his cosmic light barriers around him.  He presumed he wasn't the only one going across and it was important to protect the rest of his crewmates.  Even if he was going solo, though, he could fling the barriers at the crew of the ship he was boarding - they weren't exactly weak walls.


_Ahrakas activated the transporter and in a beam of light you were both transported to Natarajas ship. You materialized on the other ships transporter pad which was also inside the main bridge. The ship was small and aside from Nataraja and the two pilots there was only one guard. Ahrakas pulled out his pistol and stunned the guard before he had a chance to react. He then turned his pistol towards Nataraja. _
I believe it is in your best interests if you cooperate. Aeternus I think I will let you handle the interrogation.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas activated the transporter and in a beam of light you were both transported to Natarajas ship. You materialized on the other ships transporter pad which was also inside the main bridge. The ship was small and aside from Nataraja and the two pilots there was only one guard. Ahrakas pulled out his pistol and stunned the guard before he had a chance to react. He then turned his pistol towards Nataraja. _
> I believe it is in your best interests if you cooperate. Aeternus I think I will let you handle the interrogation.


"Nataraja... if it had just been an artificial moon, meant for something like trying to change the tides of a planet, we wouldn't be out here.  However, Ahrakas - of his own volition I might add - noticed that it was habitable.  That is an extremely rare thing for a moon.  So he had his images of it sent to be analyzed."

Aeternus narrowed his eyes.

"He was informed, by his people and not me, that it wasn't a moon.  That leaves very few things it can be.  Space stations and superweapons being on the top of that list."

Aeternus took a deep breath and snorted.

"Before I make any claims about your motive in hiding what it was, or the reason why I personally got involved here... you seem to think well of Flauros.  Are you aware of what he did while he was in power?"

_"Ahrakas... I am aware informing the perp can be bad form in an interrogation but it's a bit necessary here.  Be prepared to rebut his claims about the guy.  I am aware that Flauros was bad news, I missed some of the finer points though."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Nataraja... if it had just been an artificial moon, meant for something like trying to change the tides of a planet, we wouldn't be out here.  However, Ahrakas - of his own volition I might add - noticed that it was habitable.  That is an extremely rare thing for a moon.  So he had his images of it sent to be analyzed."
> 
> Aeternus narrowed his eyes.
> 
> ...


Flauros was never truly in charge. In fact he was the only one keeping that _thing _in check. The space station, its a front. All the images of Formosa people see, it was all recorded there. You do not know what you are dealing with. I can safely say I have cast my lot with the winning side and will be around for the second creation.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 21, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Flauros was never truly in charge. In fact he was the only one keeping that _thing _in check. The space station, its a front. All the images of Formosa people see, it was all recorded there. You do not know what you are dealing with. I can safely say I have cast my lot with the winning side and will be around for the second creation.


"The destruction of the Eternal Wheel, yes?  And a creation of a new one that is solely pain and suffering, right?"

Aeternus growled.

"Sorry, but I know _exactly_ what we're dealing with here.  I am older than you can fathom, one full cycle of the Eternal Wheel might as well be an Earth standard week to me.  The space station and the beings who inhabit it, things like this happen every few cycles.  We will stop it, as we did five realities ago. As we did fifty realities ago. As we've done multiple times in the past. Preventing it from coming to pass, indeed preventing incursions of beings like those who would do it... that is in fact why I am personally involved this time."

_"Actually... Universe's discovery left me rattled.  We have fought something that was trying to destroy the Wheel before... but I thought we permanently put an end to that enemy at least twenty realities ago.  That and what the Imperials did under Lucifer's rule - which, with the time frame I mentioned, I think you might now understand why it hurts so much - made me reluctant to say anything."_

"As for you... you threw your lot in with beings you could never hope to comprehend.  If you have anything else to say to me, say it now... because... if it were up to me, I'd simply imprison you and make you watch us take down this threat before making you spend millennia repenting.  Ahrakas may not be that nice.  It is HE who influenced ME, after all, not the other way around as you claim.  And it's him you're abandoning by doing this."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The destruction of the Eternal Wheel, yes?  And a creation of a new one that is solely pain and suffering, right?"
> 
> Aeternus growled.
> 
> ...


_He simply gave Aeternus a defiant stare and proclaimed _Hail the true High Imperator! Long live High Imperator Lucifer the Morningstar! _Then faster than you could react he pulled a remote from his robes and pressed a button that retracted the bridges windows causing the bridge to be exposed to the vacuum of space!_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _He simply gave Aeternus a defiant stare and proclaimed _Hail the true High Imperator! Long live High Imperator Lucifer the Morningstar! _Then faster than you could react he pulled a remote from his robes and pressed a button that retracted the bridges windows causing the bridge to be exposed to the vacuum of space!_


_Wow, Nataraja really has no idea who or what I am, does he?_ Aeternus thought.

Being essentially a "hologram with mass", as Solaris had explained some time ago to Aurora, the vacuum of space really didn't mean all that much to a celestial dragon like Aeternus.  He officially had no need for air - though not having access to it was annoying - and the fact that he was mostly astral meant that low or nonexistent pressures were more of a nuisance than anything.

He speculated, however, that Ahrakas did not enjoy the same advantages.  Remembering what he could of Ahrakas' cruiser's layout, he opened a small portal back to the cruiser and shoved Ahrakas through it.  Once the REAL High Imperator was safe and secure, Aeternus closed the portal and considered his options.  He briefly thought of ripping out the ship's data drive, but given Nataraja's cluelessness he realized it would mean nothing in the end.

He instead sent out a telepathic message, hoping Universe or the other celestial dragon gods would catch it.

_"If any of you dragon gods can hear me... we encountered one of Lucifer's remnants.  The artificial moon in Formosa is a space station, and a front for an attempt to destroy the Eternal Wheel.  Think back to the threat we faced to the Wheel twenty-something realities ago, the weapons they used, their weakness that we exploited to seal them away.  Send the information to High Imperator Ahrakas' data devices, I will discuss relaying it to the other Lords with him.  One of you, mindlink with the Architects and transmit them all the knowledge of any past threats to the Wheel you can recall.  They may be able to put the pieces together and identify Anathema, the enemy they've recently spoken of."_

His solo moment done, Aeternus opened another portal and jumped back to Ahrakas' cruiser.  Hopefully his quick thinking had spared the High Imperator from too much injury.

--------------------

_Meanwhile, somewhere in the halls of the party space...._

"Did any of you feel a disturbance?"

"As if a million prophets cried out in terror at once, knowing the futures they predicted were suddenly silenced?"

"We foresaw the threat not making any advances.  We did not foresee that our allies would attempt a first strike."

"Why can't we get FIVE SECONDS to just enjoy being kids?"

"....I still foresee that the eye and its servants won't try any retaliation.  They lost the element of surprise, they need time to regain it.  The five events will still happen as predicted before we have to worry, and it may even take longer for them to make a move.  I really wish Dad was done with his brain scan...."


----------



## idkthough120 (Jun 22, 2022)

"...I'm just bored."


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Wow, Nataraja really has no idea who or what I am, does he?_ Aeternus thought.
> 
> Being essentially a "hologram with mass", as Solaris had explained some time ago to Aurora, the vacuum of space really didn't mean all that much to a celestial dragon like Aeternus.  He officially had no need for air - though not having access to it was annoying - and the fact that he was mostly astral meant that low or nonexistent pressures were more of a nuisance than anything.
> 
> ...


*The Universe 7 exited from the wormhole outside the known universe*


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2022)

“Did you hear that?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *The Universe 7 exited from the wormhole outside the known universe*





Universe said:


> “Did you hear that?”


"I felt a strange noise in the air.  The only words I could pick out were 'twenty-something realities ago'... just where are we?  Let's... just finish what we came out here to do.  Please?"


--------------------------
_At the party space...._


idkthough120 said:


> "...I'm just bored."


"Yeah, I'm sorry we can't be much more fun."

"We WANTED to have more fun here but we seem to get dragged into cosmic horror stories every five minutes."

"You seen the gold and silver dragon around here?  We need to talk to him about a disturbance we felt."


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2022)

*Solaris looks walks in looking startled* “so I wasn’t the only one who heard that”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Solaris looks walks in looking startled* “so I wasn’t the only one who heard that”


"I don't know the full circumstances..."

"....but I THINK some of our allies might have tried to make a preemptive strike against Anathema."

"I heard hints of Aeternus's voice..."

"...he said something about us needing to learn past threats to the Wheel."

"I think I heard something about 'twenty realities ago'?.... I'm not sure what Aeternus means by it."

"Do you know what he's trying to warn us about?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I don't know the full circumstances..."
> 
> "....but I THINK some of our allies might have tried to make a preemptive strike against Anathema."
> 
> ...


“no I don’t but there’s billons of centuries of knowledge in this head that it’s impossible to tell them apart”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 22, 2022)

Universe said:


> “no I don’t but there’s billons of centuries of knowledge in this head that it’s impossible to tell them apart”


"....okay, let's think here...."

"How about the last five direct threats to the Wheel, chronologically?"

"I heard 'weapons' and 'weaknesses' now that I think about what he said more... try to recall those."

"As well as rough forms.  And whether any relied on moon-sized space stations.  That's kinda critical."

"I swiped one of Dad's spare communicators.  I'll send whatever you come up with to the High Imperator and then we can think about it some more."


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "....okay, let's think here...."
> 
> "How about the last five direct threats to the Wheel, chronologically?"
> 
> ...


“ok there was a guy who was a dragon that liked destroying stuff and I don’t mean Nydos destroying stuff is kind of his job let’s see he was red and gold I don’t know his name”


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Wow, Nataraja really has no idea who or what I am, does he?_ Aeternus thought.
> 
> Being essentially a "hologram with mass", as Solaris had explained some time ago to Aurora, the vacuum of space really didn't mean all that much to a celestial dragon like Aeternus.  He officially had no need for air - though not having access to it was annoying - and the fact that he was mostly astral meant that low or nonexistent pressures were more of a nuisance than anything.
> 
> ...


_The sudden loss of oxygen had rendered Ahrakas unconscious. However soon after he was taken back to his ship he began breathing, and within a few minutes he was awake. _The last thing I remember was Nataraja exposing us to a vacuum. I guess its safe to assume he is dead. 
Now that nothing is stopping us let us move onto that space station.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The sudden loss of oxygen had rendered Ahrakas unconscious. However soon after he was taken back to his ship he began breathing, and within a few minutes he was awake. _The last thing I remember was Nataraja exposing us to a vacuum. I guess its safe to assume he is dead.
> Now that nothing is stopping us let us move onto that space station.


"Phew.  Looks like I acted fast enough.  You didn't really miss anything on the ship."

Aeternus snorted.

"Why is it so hard for beings to realize that celestial dragons do not run on the same physiology as everyone else?"

Aeternus glanced around.

"I, uh... sent a telepathic message to the other dragon gods, to see if they know any prior threats to the Wheel like this.  And is there a good viewport on this ship?  I may want a view of the outside in case the space station begins shooting at us.  I should be able to direct barriers to block if that happens."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Phew.  Looks like I acted fast enough.  You didn't really miss anything on the ship."
> 
> Aeternus snorted.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas walked over to where he had the viewscreen on when he was communicating with Nataraja. He waved his hand and the screen became a window. They were getting close enough to the space station to begin making out features of it. Except for one hangar there were no lights on anywhere in the massive structure that you could see. There were scores of hangars you could see, with hundreds, no thousands of ships just like Natarajas resting in them. The one hangar with its lights on had one less ship in it than all the others, possibly from Nataraja using it. Mostly the space station appeared abandoned._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas walked over to where he had the viewscreen on when he was communicating with Nataraja. He waved his hand and the screen became a window. They were getting close enough to the space station to begin making out features of it. Except for one hangar there were no lights on anywhere in the massive structure that you could see. There were scores of hangars you could see, with hundreds, no thousands of ships just like Natarajas resting in them. The one hangar with its lights on had one less ship in it than all the others, possibly from Nataraja using it. Mostly the space station appeared abandoned._


"Huh... the lights are mostly off... why do I get the feeling that's just part of this thing's cover?"

Aeternus gazed at the station.

"I almost want to blow it up from here.... but of the celestial dragon gods, my blasts are probably the weakest.  Even if I shot through a portal to get it up close, I probably can't hit something that big with enough force to destroy it in one shot.  And only denting the thing's probably going to bring it online.  And I don't think Flauros or whoever really built this would be so stupid as to leave one tiny external hole into the power plant...."

Aeternus pondered for a moment.

"So what's our plan of attack?  You're definitely going to want to wear a spacesuit or power armor, either way..."

-------------------------------


Universe said:


> “ok there was a guy who was a dragon that liked destroying stuff and I don’t mean Nydos destroying stuff is kind of his job let’s see he was red and gold I don’t know his name”


"Keep going.  You're going to want to tell us as much as you can."

"Ask us questions too.  We can help you try to direct your thoughts more easily."

Cooper typed a message on a communicator for Ahrakas.



Spoiler: From unknown user, serial code WRLDSRP-131482560



Ahrakas, it's the Dagda speaking.  We caught Aeternus' message and so did Solaris, and we're trying to brainstorm what the threat could be, but you have no idea how hard it is to sift through a trillions-century-old brain.  The only one I've gotten out of him so far is a red and gold dragon that had a thing for destruction.  No name or indication of space stations being involved, so it's not helpful yet.  We're going to continue to try.




"No more details than red and gold dragon?  No indication of their armies or how they were beaten?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Huh... the lights are mostly off... why do I get the feeling that's just part of this thing's cover?"
> 
> Aeternus gazed at the station.
> 
> ...


Lets go in cautiously, and try to find the command center of that thing. Pilot take us in. _The ship docked in the empty spot left by Natarajas ship. The boarding ramp went down revealing a lifeless hangar. Ahrakas put his helmet on and grabbed a disrupter rifle from the cruisers storage. _Lets see what they are trying to hide.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 22, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Lets go in cautiously, and try to find the command center of that thing. Pilot take us in. _The ship docked in the empty spot left by Natarajas ship. The boarding ramp went down revealing a lifeless hangar. Ahrakas put his helmet on and grabbed a disrupter rifle from the cruisers storage. _Lets see what they are trying to hide.


Given his "hologram with mass" status, Aeternus took a cue from one of Universe's previous nervous habits (and frankly something any celestial dragon could do given a little practice) and altered his form.

Instead of his regal robes, he now looked like he was trying to be some kind of fully-armored futuristic soldier.  Two things undermined the image slightly: one, his armor still bore his characteristic sapphire-and-alexandrite coloration, and two, his choice of sidearm was the Noisy Cricket... definitely way too small to be a standard sidearm for power armor troops.

"Remember, I go on your lead.  Just remember that if you get knocked out I'm warping you back to the cruiser."


----------



## Universe (Jun 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Given his "hologram with mass" status, Aeternus took a cue from one of Universe's previous nervous habits (and frankly something any celestial dragon could do given a little practice) and altered his form.
> 
> Instead of his regal robes, he now looked like he was trying to be some kind of fully-armored futuristic soldier.  Two things undermined the image slightly: one, his armor still bore his characteristic sapphire-and-alexandrite coloration, and two, his choice of sidearm was the Noisy Cricket... definitely way too small to be a standard sidearm for power armor troops.
> 
> "Remember, I go on your lead.  Just remember that if you get knocked out I'm warping you back to the cruiser."


“That’s all I can remember” *something had happened that had traumatized Solaris so bad that he had repressed the memory*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Given his "hologram with mass" status, Aeternus took a cue from one of Universe's previous nervous habits (and frankly something any celestial dragon could do given a little practice) and altered his form.
> 
> Instead of his regal robes, he now looked like he was trying to be some kind of fully-armored futuristic soldier.  Two things undermined the image slightly: one, his armor still bore his characteristic sapphire-and-alexandrite coloration, and two, his choice of sidearm was the Noisy Cricket... definitely way too small to be a standard sidearm for power armor troops.
> 
> "Remember, I go on your lead.  Just remember that if you get knocked out I'm warping you back to the cruiser."


_Cautiously Ahrakas made his way through the hangar bay until he reached the control tower at the back. He kicked the door down and was a little perturbed that there were no guards. He made his way over to the main computer and began tapping at it. _Lets see here, the main command center. There it is! _He inserted his datapad into the computer and began downloading info. _Looks like I got the location of Flauros' residence. Odd that he would reside here rather than on Formosa. Wait, what are Film Studios doing on here?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 22, 2022)

_On the moon-sized space station in the Formosa region...._


Baron Tredegar said:


> _Cautiously Ahrakas made his way through the hangar bay until he reached the control tower at the back. He kicked the door down and was a little perturbed that there were no guards. He made his way over to the main computer and began tapping at it. _Lets see here, the main command center. There it is! _He inserted his datapad into the computer and began downloading info. _Looks like I got the location of Flauros' residence. Odd that he would reside here rather than on Formosa. Wait, what are Film Studios doing on here?


"Remember what Nataraja said?  All the images that people see of Formosa were recorded here.  The bigger question is... why Flauros needs to fake the appearance of his own sector.  Didn't one of your people say someone besides Flauros was ruling it?  Someone who wasn't a Temporal Lord?  I have doubts that Flauros was bullied into all of his habits... which means he LET someone run the place while he went off being a psychopath, and used the films to hide his own actions."

Aeternus glanced around the command center.

"Try to get images of someone who isn't one of the people of this sector."

_--------------------

At the party space....._


Universe said:


> “That’s all I can remember” *something had happened that had traumatized Solaris so bad that he had repressed the memory*


"We tried, at least.  Let's see what Aeternus digs up."

"This is probably going to take time to figure out, Solaris.  We couldn't have expected all the answers easy."

"Aeternus had the right idea, at least."

"Let's discuss something else for now."

"I wonder how Universe is doing...."

------------------
_Meanwhile, on the Universe-7...._


Universe said:


> *The Universe 7 exited from the wormhole outside the known universe*





Universe said:


> “Did you hear that?”





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I felt a strange noise in the air.  The only words I could pick out were 'twenty-something realities ago'... just where are we?  Let's... just finish what we came out here to do.  Please?"


"I must admit, even with my mind opened, I'm still a little scared of what we're going to encounter out here.  Did you have a lock on what it is we're trying to find, or are we just joyriding?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _On the moon-sized space station in the Formosa region...._
> 
> "Remember what Nataraja said?  All the images that people see of Formosa were recorded here.  The bigger question is... why Flauros needs to fake the appearance of his own sector.  Didn't one of your people say someone besides Flauros was ruling it?  Someone who wasn't a Temporal Lord?  I have doubts that Flauros was bullied into all of his habits... which means he LET someone run the place while he went off being a psychopath, and used the films to hide his own actions."
> 
> ...


“I don’t know”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t know”


"Seriously?  No idea about the source of whoever or whatever's draining the energy from your friend?"

Oliver looked sternly at Universe.

"Hasn't something like this happened before?  How did they do it last time?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Seriously?  No idea about the source of whoever or whatever's draining the energy from your friend?"
> 
> Oliver looked sternly at Universe.
> 
> "Hasn't something like this happened before?  How did they do it last time?"


“Look at that” *I said pointing at a giant sleeping dragon*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _On the moon-sized space station in the Formosa region...._
> 
> "Remember what Nataraja said?  All the images that people see of Formosa were recorded here.  The bigger question is... why Flauros needs to fake the appearance of his own sector.  Didn't one of your people say someone besides Flauros was ruling it?  Someone who wasn't a Temporal Lord?  I have doubts that Flauros was bullied into all of his habits... which means he LET someone run the place while he went off being a psychopath, and used the films to hide his own actions."
> 
> ...


Lets head towards the command center, I think we will find our answers there. If not then we will go to Flauros's residence here. _He extracted his datapad from the computer and began leading you through the space station. He cut on his helmet light to illuminate  the dark hallways. Through some of the doorways you could see mockups of Formosan homes and landscapes. The film studios most likely. Suddenly Ahrakas stopped in his tracks. _By the Architects, what happened here? _He pointed and in what appeared to be a dining room were hundreds of bodies of what appeared to be the stations crewmembers. You could tell their deaths were recent._


----------



## Universe (Jun 23, 2022)

“I have no idea who that is”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 23, 2022)

_On the Universe-7..._


Universe said:


> “Look at that” *I said pointing at a giant sleeping dragon*





Universe said:


> “I have no idea who that is”


"I know the Wasat Prisma and the Proxima Celestials can survive outer space... but there are more?"

Oliver gazed in wonder.  This sleeping dragon was a type he'd never seen before.

"Do you feel any strange energy coming off of it?  This may be what we came out here to find."

----------------------------

_On the space station in the Formosa sector..._


Baron Tredegar said:


> Lets head towards the command center, I think we will find our answers there. If not then we will go to Flauros's residence here. _He extracted his datapad from the computer and began leading you through the space station. He cut on his helmet light to illuminate  the dark hallways. Through some of the doorways you could see mockups of Formosan homes and landscapes. The film studios most likely. Suddenly Ahrakas stopped in his tracks. _By the Architects, what happened here? _He pointed and in what appeared to be a dining room were hundreds of bodies of what appeared to be the stations crewmembers. You could tell their deaths were recent._


"I have two guesses.  Killswitch, and mass sacrifice.  They were all recent, which tells me their deaths were tied at least to Flauros' demise a little bit."

Aeternus inspected the bodies.  What appeared to be the most likely cause of death?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 23, 2022)

_((I wanted to post this with the above, but on second thought, I'm separating it into two posts - one for the responses and one for the new thing - for readability's sake.))_

_At the party space....._

The communicator that Cooper had been typing on started beeping.  Cooper hit a button, and the screen lit up, revealing the face of one of the Wasat Prisma dragons.

Dragon: "Um... hello?  Have I reached-"

"Hey, you're one of the Wasat Prisma guys!"

Dragon: "Th-the Joyous Heart?!  Do you have the other Dragon Gods with you?"

"They're right here.  As is Solaris."

Dragon: "Ah, I see them.  The Shining Light, the Astute Mind, the Intrigued Might, the Brilliant Soul... and you too, Solaris, one of the Over-Dragons."

"First off, we have names.  I, the Shining Light, am Pavlin or Aten."

"I'm the Astute Mind and I'd really prefer it if you called me Oriana or Khione."

"Leave the name 'Intrigued Might' to your scripture - I prefer the names Fabiana and Fujin."

"I'd rather you call me Kurt or Loki than the Brilliant Soul."

"As for me, the Joyous Heart?  Try Cooper or Dagda.  Also, I thought you only believe in ONE overdragon and that that was treated as heresy.... why are you saying 'one of'?"

Dragon: "Well.... we reviewed our scripture again... and it turns out there's a whole race of overdragons."

"Go on..."

Dragon: "Or at least, there was, before a war wiped a lot of them-"

"Don't bring up that war in front of Solaris.  Just don't.  Besides, the culprit of that war is dead, and a good number of the dragons still live."

Dragon: "Oh?  This is news."

"The race is coming back.  Slowly but surely."

Dragon: "....aaanyways, the reason I bring it up it because rumor's going around that Prince Oliver is learning elements directly from the overdragons."

"And?"

Dragon: "And the bodies of the servitor races aren't meant to hold that much power, even with large shares of our blessing helping them."

"What are you implying here?"

Dragon: "This is why the overdragon thing is treated as heresy.  That much power will tear his body apart."

".....what?"

Dragon: "If he is adamant about learning the overdragons' elements, there are a few ways he can attain a strong enough body... but they all require one of your rituals.  The Ritual of Eggs.  Remember it?"

"I have no idea what you're even-"

Dragon: _"Vi lasaua ternesj, ekess ifpesp wer kornari, vur mirt wer cekiwic batobot lorit wer sepa..." <A summoned stone, to calm the heart, and pull the threads that trap the soul...>_

The otters all suddenly found themselves chanting in Draconic.  Solaris may actually pick up on the nature of the ritual - basically containing the target in an egg-like construct and then infusing that construct with energy to alter their body.  After a while, both the Wasat Prisma dragon and the otters stopped.  The otters were clutching their heads while they tried to process this memory.

Dragon: "So... before I explain this ritual.... Solaris, if you had to pick a path for the crown prince of our servitors.... should he be turned into an ascended halfblood and keep his royal title, fully become one of us Wasat Prisma and ascend to elemental mastery... or is he destined to become one of you mighty overdragons?  And... what do you call your race?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((I wanted to post this with the above, but on second thought, I'm separating it into two posts - one for the responses and one for the new thing - for readability's sake.))_
> 
> _At the party space....._
> 
> ...


“celestial dragons”


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2022)

*Solaris was sparring with Nydos to keep his fighting skills sharp*


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _On the Universe-7..._
> 
> 
> "I know the Wasat Prisma and the Proxima Celestials can survive outer space... but there are more?"
> ...


_The bodies had no physical marks on them but you could detect massive psychic damage in them with your powers. Ahrakas spoke, _Let us continue heading towards the command center, I feel it may be unwise to linger here.


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((I wanted to post this with the above, but on second thought, I'm separating it into two posts - one for the responses and one for the new thing - for readability's sake.))_
> 
> _At the party space....._
> 
> ...


“my head hurts”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “celestial dragons”





Universe said:


> *Solaris was sparring with Nydos to keep his fighting skills sharp*





Universe said:


> “my head hurts”


"Welcome to every interaction with the Wasat Prisma.  Their religion is.... _old_, shall we say."

"I believe it is over 100 realities old, and from an all-dragon reality.  We're long overdue to help them update their scripture."

"Though we will deal with that part ourselves."

"I believe their egg ritual is something they learned directly from you, Solaris."

"We're getting off track.  Ask Solaris the question again."

Dragon: "The prince of our servitor race, Oliver... we have to use a containment ritual and alter his body in some fashion if he is to survive learning elements directly from the celestial dragons.  I asked about what body you think is fitting for him."

"Tell Solaris the options."

Dragon: "If we simply use the Wasat Prisma's magic after containing him, he'll turn into a proper halfblood.  Half kobold, half Wasat Prisma.  He will still be limited in how many elements he can master, but he'll be able to handle elements of any strength.  And he'll still be the kobolds' crown prince."

"Go on."

Dragon: "Alternatively, you can have the Dragon Gods - or, as I believe you and the others called them, the Architects - alter his body.  He won't be a kobold anymore in that case - he'll become one of us Wasat Prisma in full, and there will be no limit to his elemental mastery."

"....you had a third option...."

Dragon: "It's unlikely, but Solaris... you have the option of personally intervening in the ritual.  He will no longer have a connection to the Wasat Prisma at that point, though, and he may lose his memories of us.  That's because you'd directly be turning him into a celestial dragon."

"So.... what do you think, Solaris?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The bodies had no physical marks on them but you could detect massive psychic damage in them with your powers. Ahrakas spoke, _Let us continue heading towards the command center, I feel it may be unwise to linger here.


"Yes, we should keep going."

As Ahrakas and Aeternus proceeded onward, Aeternus tried to get a message into Ahrakas' head.

_"Whoever did that has powerful psionics on their side.  They all had their brains turned to mush.  I'm tempted to camp out in your brain in case they try anything on you, but it will distract me from direct attack."_


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yes, we should keep going."
> 
> As Ahrakas and Aeternus proceeded onward, Aeternus tried to get a message into Ahrakas' head.
> 
> _"Whoever did that has powerful psionics on their side.  They all had their brains turned to mush.  I'm tempted to camp out in your brain in case they try anything on you, but it will distract me from direct attack."_


_I have trained to resist psychic attacks, however I think I wouldnt be able to resist whatever did this for too long. Lets just make sure to keep an eye out on each other. _
_You both made your way through the space station for some time, occasionally encountering other bodies littered throughout the station. Eventually you came to the stations command center, after hacking the doors open you were surprised to find the lights on._
I dont like this at all.
_As soon as Ahrakas said that, you both felt it. A mental presence more powerful than any either of you had ever encountered. It quickly destroyed both of your mental defenses and started scanning your minds and memories. From the corner of your eye you could see the air in the back of the room shimmer._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _I have trained to resist psychic attacks, however I think I wouldnt be able to resist whatever did this for too long. Lets just make sure to keep an eye out on each other. _
> _You both made your way through the space station for some time, occasionally encountering other bodies littered throughout the station. Eventually you came to the stations command center, after hacking the doors open you were surprised to find the lights on._
> I dont like this at all.
> _As soon as Ahrakas said that, you both felt it. A mental presence more powerful than any either of you had ever encountered. It quickly destroyed both of your mental defenses and started scanning your minds and memories. From the corner of your eye you could see the air in the back of the room shimmer._


"!!!"

You'd think the dragon god of gates and barriers would have defenses against every single possible type of mental attack.  Technically, he did.  Problem was, he couldn't maintain all of them at once and still have energy to do anything.  He had to predict what he would encounter.  And having lived for countless realities... meant countless threats to defend against.

It most likely wasn't so much having never encountered the threat period... as it was the threat being so old he straight-up couldn't find it in his memory even if he tried.  The defense had to be buried deep... somewhere...

Aeternus kept trying mental defense after mental defense, hoping against hope he could find the one buried deep within his psyche that could repel this attack.

The fact he had that many defenses to throw at the presence, plus literally billions of centuries of memories to sift through and the fact there was no inner darkness to clutch on to, would probably signal to the presence just what Aeternus was in the first place.


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Welcome to every interaction with the Wasat Prisma.  Their religion is.... _old_, shall we say."
> 
> "I believe it is over 100 realities old, and from an all-dragon reality.  We're long overdue to help them update their scripture."
> 
> ...


“so he won’t remember meeting me at all there’s gotta be another way” *He had a thousand yard stare* “Nova you can’t keep destroying all your life you have to create at some point In your life” *Solaris has tears of sunlight in his eyes*


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2022)

“I-I remember now the red and gold dragon’s name Nova it was Nova”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “so he won’t remember meeting me at all there’s gotta be another way” *He had a thousand yard stare* “Nova you can’t keep destroying all your life you have to create at some point In your life” *Solaris has tears of sunlight in his eyes*


Dragon: "Wait, what did I say?"

"You said, 'may lose his memories of us'."

Dragon: "What I meant to say, Solaris, is that he may lose his memories of the Wasat Prisma.  You'd be intervening, so he'd remember you."

"Does it help you with your decision?"


Universe said:


> “I-I remember now the red and gold dragon’s name Nova it was Nova”


"Thank you.  That's a start."

"When we have a moment, we'll meditate and see if we can recall a dragon named Nova."

"I hope Oliver gets back from whatever trip he took soon."

----------------------------------
_On the Universe-7..._



Universe said:


> “I have no idea who that is”





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I know the Wasat Prisma and the Proxima Celestials can survive outer space... but there are more?"
> 
> Oliver gazed in wonder. This sleeping dragon was a type he'd never seen before.
> 
> "Do you feel any strange energy coming off of it? This may be what we came out here to find."


Oliver continued to stare at the strange sleeping dragon.

He felt a nervous twitch, staring at such a grand creature from outside the known universe.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "!!!"
> 
> You'd think the dragon god of gates and barriers would have defenses against every single possible type of mental attack.  Technically, he did.  Problem was, he couldn't maintain all of them at once and still have energy to do anything.  He had to predict what he would encounter.  And having lived for countless realities... meant countless threats to defend against.
> 
> ...


_The presence kept scanning and reading your memories and from his pained look you could tell it was doing the same to Ahrakas. The presence went through your memories at the speed of lightning. The memories of billions of realties were read in seconds. 
Now, I will show you why I am the most powerful practitioner of psychokinesis and telepathy in all realities.
Suddenly, as fast as it came the presence came it left. In the back of the room a figure wearing an all black outfit and a gasmask shimmered into view in the back of the room._
No, there's no need for words, Aeternus and Ahrakas. I am *PSYCHO MANTIS!* That's right, this is no trick. It is *TRUE POWER!*


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The presence kept scanning and reading your memories and from his pained look you could tell it was doing the same to Ahrakas. The presence went through your memories at the speed of lightning. The memories of billions of realties were read in seconds.
> Now, I will show you why I am the most powerful practitioner of psychokinesis and telepathy in all realities.
> Suddenly, as fast as it came the presence came it left. In the back of the room a figure wearing an all black outfit and a gasmask shimmered into view in the back of the room._
> No, there's no need for words, Aeternus and Ahrakas. I am *PSYCHO MANTIS!* That's right, this is no trick. It is *TRUE POWER!*


*I teleported in glowing with pure light* “true power don’t make me laugh I am the god of truth and light and you are no match for me”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _The presence kept scanning and reading your memories and from his pained look you could tell it was doing the same to Ahrakas. The presence went through your memories at the speed of lightning. The memories of billions of realties were read in seconds.
> Now, I will show you why I am the most powerful practitioner of psychokinesis and telepathy in all realities.
> Suddenly, as fast as it came the presence came it left. In the back of the room a figure wearing an all black outfit and a gasmask shimmered into view in the back of the room._
> No, there's no need for words, Aeternus and Ahrakas. I am *PSYCHO MANTIS!* That's right, this is no trick. It is *TRUE POWER!*


Aeternus breathed a sigh of relief when the presence left.  Having to face down something that could slice into his memories that fast was... certainly a new experience.  He briefly put a mental feeler in Ahrakas' mind.

_"He managed to get through my defenses, even.  I'm kind of insulted."_

Aeternus got out of Ahrakas' mind and then decided to dispense with the words, to see if the new figure was still reading his mind.

_"If you're truly as good as you say, and-"_


Universe said:


> *I teleported in glowing with pure light* “true power don’t make me laugh I am the god of truth and light and you are no match for me”


"What the- how did you know where we went?!?"

Aeternus shuddered at Universe's sudden appearance.  This kid was something else.

"He managed to slice through my mental defenses and they're some of the best in the pantheon.  Watch it."

--------------------------

On board the Universe-7, Oliver looked at Alpha.

"Where did he go off to now?  You can pilot this alone, right?  Or shall I assist?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus breathed a sigh of relief when the presence left.  Having to face down something that could slice into his memories that fast was... certainly a new experience.  He briefly put a mental feeler in Ahrakas' mind.
> 
> _"He managed to get through my defenses, even.  I'm kind of insulted."_
> 
> ...


“I am an artificial intelligence I have been operating this for centuries” “he can’t touch me if he touches me he has to deal with my dad and destroyer uncle”


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2022)

“I’m an open book I can’t lie remember?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m an open book I can’t lie remember?”


An idea suddenly came to mind.  If the presence was gone, and Universe arrived AFTER it left...

It was terrible, possibly suicidal even for a dragon god.

"Ahrakas, strike while the iron is hot."

Aeternus opened one small portal to his right side, and eight small portals around and somewhat above Psycho Mantis.

_"Which one will I shoot from?"_

He fired his sidearm - actually shooting a blue sapphire blast - through the portal on his side.  He didn't reveal which one of the eight portals was the real one from which the blast would emerge.  If this guy was actually as psychically strong as he claimed, he'd _know_ regardless.


----------



## Universe (Jun 24, 2022)

*I was still glowing*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I am an artificial intelligence I have been operating this for centuries”


"While we're waiting for Universe to come back from wherever he teleported this time..."

Oliver pondered for a second.

"There a scanner on this vessel that could give us a clue what that sleeping dragon is?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I teleported in glowing with pure light* “true power don’t make me laugh I am the god of truth and light and you are no match for me”





Universe said:


> “I’m an open book I can’t lie remember?”





Universe said:


> *I was still glowing*


_Suddenly you felt paralyzed as a presence went into your mind and began reading all your memories. In mere seconds he read all your memories and left your mind. _
Yes, you are the one my master wanted and you arrived into my trap just as we predicted. With my psychokinetic power you shall be held in suspended animation until Khamul arrives for you.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus breathed a sigh of relief when the presence left.  Having to face down something that could slice into his memories that fast was... certainly a new experience.  He briefly put a mental feeler in Ahrakas' mind.
> 
> _"He managed to get through my defenses, even.  I'm kind of insulted."_
> 
> ...





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> An idea suddenly came to mind.  If the presence was gone, and Universe arrived AFTER it left...
> 
> It was terrible, possibly suicidal even for a dragon god.
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas nodded and when the moment came he fired his disrupter rifle on full automatic towards the portal. The shots went through the portal towards his head but suddenly they stopped and hovered above him like a terrifying halo._
*YOU! YOU DOUBT MY POWER!? 
I AM THE AMALGAMATION OF ALL VERSIONS OF MYSELF! YOU ARE POWERLESS BEFORE ME! NOT EVEN CHANGING THE CONTROLLER PORT CAN SAVE YOU DUE TO THIS BEING A TEXT BASED COMPUTER ROLEPLAY!*
*You still don't believe me? I will show you my psychokinetic power.
Put your computer on the floor. Put it down as flat as you can... thats good.
Now I will move your computer BY THE POWER OF MY WILL ALONE!*
_However a moment later he screamed in pain and anger. _
*WHAT?! I CANT VIBRATE YOUR COMPUTER? MY POWERS... THEY ARE TOO WEAK TO AFFECT THE REAL WORLD!*
_He began writhing in pain and anger as he tried to cope with whatever his failure was, he was clearly straining as he momentarily struggled to keep the laser bolts above him and Universe suspended. 
Ahrakas mentally reached out to you. I have no idea what he is going on about but I think this might be our only opportunity to get him._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 24, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Suddenly you felt paralyzed as a presence went into your mind and began reading all your memories. In mere seconds he read all your memories and left your mind. _
> Yes, you are the one my master wanted and you arrived into my trap just as we predicted. With my psychokinetic power you shall be held in suspended animation until Khamul arrives for you.
> 
> 
> ...


_"Understood.  Be warned, I have no intention of letting this guy or any of Khamul's agents live."_

Aeternus summoned three force walls.  One below Psycho Mantis, one above, and one behind him.  The one behind was actually irrelevant - the one below pushed Psycho Mantis into the halo of laser and force bolts.

Only after that point would the one above come into play - the intention being to ram the above and below walls together to squash Psycho Mantis like a melted marshmallow in a s'more.  At any point in this, the arrangement would allow Ahrakas an opportunity to fire at Psycho Mantis.

_"Now I remember... we faced something like this fourteen thousand and ninety-six realities ago.  It was also the very last time we had a reality that didn't have some form of the Temporal Lords to protect it - we'd had realities with extra protectors before that point, but that one was an experiment to see if they were still necessary.  That reality was why we're so adamant about having a religion built around the Architects.  I will be very worried if they managed to resurrect Vulcan Raven or Shagohod, the two most threatening minions from that time - we actually lost a dragon god to each of them and I have no idea how we replaced them in the pantheon.  The replacement gods and the newly-reformed equivalent of the Temporal Lords - I don't remember what we called them then so I'll just call them the Mavericks - were critical to slaying those enemies.  I... don't believe Universe is old enough to have been around for that reality."_


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Suddenly you felt paralyzed as a presence went into your mind and began reading all your memories. In mere seconds he read all your memories and left your mind. _
> Yes, you are the one my master wanted and you arrived into my trap just as we predicted. With my psychokinetic power you shall be held in suspended animation until Khamul arrives for you.
> 
> 
> ...


*I glowed brighter* “I am not going to help you GET OUT OF MY HEAD”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 25, 2022)

_Meanwhile, back at the party space...._


Universe said:


> “so he won’t remember meeting me at all there’s gotta be another way” *He had a thousand yard stare* “Nova you can’t keep destroying all your life you have to create at some point In your life” *Solaris has tears of sunlight in his eyes*





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dragon: "Wait, what did I say?"
> 
> "You said, 'may lose his memories of us'."
> 
> ...


".....I have an idea, Solaris, if you're still considering turning Oliver into a celestial dragon."

"Kurt... are you sure?"

"There's a particular type of quartz crystal on Thulcan-7 that is almost like a highly magical battery.  It can store and release magical energy... and it turns out it can also store and release memories.  They go from red all the way up to violet... we won't need the violet crystal, we only need a green one or better."

"But how would we get one of these?"

"Dad carries a few such crystals in his bag, dunno what colors... or we can ask Thulcan's Temporal Lord."

"He's still off training his abilities, Kurt.  We won't be able to reach him."

"I've actually got Dad's bag here... this compartment's got a lot of crystals and gems of different types."

"Hold up, Kurt, how do we use it?"

"Simple - we unleash its energy during the containment ritual.  It will enhance the containment egg."

Fabiana held out the bag to Solaris.

"He's got so many different gems of all colors in here that I can't tell what one's the one we need.  Can you help?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _Meanwhile, back at the party space...._
> 
> 
> ".....I have an idea, Solaris, if you're still considering turning Oliver into a celestial dragon."
> ...


“ok as long as you promise me to stop nova.”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “ok as long as you promise me to stop nova.”


The Wasat Prisma dragon on the other line nodded.

Dragon: "Then that is our deal.  We and the kobolds."

"We're here to maintain the Wheel, that means stopping all threats to it."

"Stop Nova, got it."

"We'll do it."

"One more threat to the Wheel to stop, on the ever-growing list."

"It's not internal wars anymore, it's genuine threats to existence.  I'm in agreement."

"When Oliver returns from wherever he went, we explain the scenario to him."

"In the meantime... which one is the crystal we're after?"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Understood.  Be warned, I have no intention of letting this guy or any of Khamul's agents live."_
> 
> Aeternus summoned three force walls.  One below Psycho Mantis, one above, and one behind him.  The one behind was actually irrelevant - the one below pushed Psycho Mantis into the halo of laser and force bolts.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *I glowed brighter* “I am not going to help you GET OUT OF MY HEAD”


_As you close the portals on him he tried one last trick to reassert power._
It's useless. I told you... I can read your every thought. Now... let me read your mind. No... perhaps I should say your past. You look on Furaffinity forums, yes? You like the roleplay subsection? "Party at Mambis Realm specifically?" 
I... I cant read any further! *I AM TOO WEAK! *
_Ahrakas began firing his disrupter rifle at him as Psycho Mantis began losing control, his grip on Universe broke. The portals closed and he gave a final shriek of agony as he fell to the ground.
Ahrakas breathed a sigh of relief. _I dont really have any idea what that guy was talking about, he did dredge up some very unpleasant memories I have tried to keep repressed though. Lets find out what are on these computers and see what him and Nataraja were so adamant on hiding.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _As you close the portals on him he tried one last trick to reassert power._
> It's useless. I told you... I can read your every thought. Now... let me read your mind. No... perhaps I should say your past. You look on Furaffinity forums, yes? You like the roleplay subsection? "Party at Mambis Realm specifically?"
> I... I cant read any further! *I AM TOO WEAK! *
> _Ahrakas began firing his disrupter rifle at him as Psycho Mantis began losing control, his grip on Universe broke. The portals closed and he gave a final shriek of agony as he fell to the ground.
> Ahrakas breathed a sigh of relief. _I dont really have any idea what that guy was talking about, he did dredge up some very unpleasant memories I have tried to keep repressed though. Lets find out what are on these computers and see what him and Nataraja were so adamant on hiding.


"Yeah... you and me both on the unpleasant memories.  Once we're done here, we're going to want to suspend any further planet-hopping as I plan to meditate and see if I can't ascertain the identity of whoever sent him...."

Aeternus sighed.

"....if this is related to the burning eye guy, we have major issues.  You'd been at the party longer than me... do you know any good meditation spots?"

He then addressed Universe.

"As for you, nephew... you may not want to charge into situations unannounced any more.  Whoever our big attacker is has still not gotten over their desire to control you, and it's likely they'd try to put new bloodlust in you to replace whatever Zadkiel helped you purge.  Also... I get the feeling you bailed on someone to try and save us."


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yeah... you and me both on the unpleasant memories.  Once we're done here, we're going to want to suspend any further planet-hopping as I plan to meditate and see if I can't ascertain the identity of whoever sent him...."
> 
> Aeternus sighed.
> 
> ...


_You were all able to get a good look at the control room for the first time. Rows of computer desks lined the room and a central command console stood at the center. A massive window was at the end of the room and it gave a perfect view of Formosa. _The observatory might be a good place to meditate. _Ahrakas began walking over to the central console and began looking through it._
Disable planetary hologram? _He stared in curiosity at the prompt on the computer and cautiously pressed it. Suddenly the image of Flauros shimmered away an instead of the image of a clean and pristine world being displayed, only a charred out husk of a burning and dying world remained. _


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _You were all able to get a good look at the control room for the first time. Rows of computer desks lined the room and a central command console stood at the center. A massive window was at the end of the room and it gave a perfect view of Formosa. _The observatory might be a good place to meditate. _Ahrakas began walking over to the central console and began looking through it._
> Disable planetary hologram? _He stared in curiosity at the prompt on the computer and cautiously pressed it. Suddenly the image of Flauros shimmered away an instead of the image of a clean and pristine world being displayed, only a charred out husk of a burning and dying world remained. _


Somehow, Aeternus knew this was the only way it could be for Formosa.  A pyromaniac like Flauros?  Nataraja claiming that the space station was a front?  And then what they just fought?  There was no way Formosa could be anything but a ruined realm.

"Find out the final moments of this realm or any weapons that could have spread this much destruction, if any of the consoles have that information."

He then sent a telepathic message to Solaris and the Architects.

_"I bring... terrible news.  Formosa is little more than a destroyed husk.  And... someone was waiting for us.  Beings we had thought we killed, fourteen thousand and ninety six realities ago, in that reality without guardians.  Psycho Mantis was the one we fought... we may see Vulcan Raven and Shagohod again.  Solaris... it seems we are going to get dragged into a war again.  We need to keep innocents out of it.  I will be meditating in the observatory when this is over... I will let you know if I find out anything."_

----------------------------------

As might be expected of little kids, the Architects collapsed into tears the moment Aeternus' message reached them.

"We're too late again..."

"....curse Flauros and curse whoever puppeteered him!"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Somehow, Aeternus knew this was the only way it could be for Formosa.  A pyromaniac like Flauros?  Nataraja claiming that the space station was a front?  And then what they just fought?  There was no way Formosa could be anything but a ruined realm.
> 
> "Find out the final moments of this realm or any weapons that could have spread this much destruction, if any of the consoles have that information."
> 
> ...


_Ahrakas tapped at the computer, _I find no record of its final moments, however there appears to still be a population of 2,000 still living there. It seems that Shagohod and the "hellfire bomb" did this. I cant find any more info, the files have been wiped.
_You suddenly heard a ragged breath in the back of the room._
 To get to Shagohods underground maintenance base... you have to go through that hidden door. There's a hidden door behind the bookcase.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _Ahrakas tapped at the computer, _I find no record of its final moments, however there appears to still be a population of 2,000 still living there. It seems that Shagohod and the "hellfire bomb" did this. I cant find any more info, the files have been wiped.
> _You suddenly heard a ragged breath in the back of the room._
> To get to Shagohods underground maintenance base... you have to go through that hidden door. There's a hidden door behind the bookcase.


Aeternus sent another telepathic message to Solaris and the Architects.

_"There appear to be survivors in Formosa... we have a hope of rebuilding that realm at least.  Unfortunately, Shagohod lives.  We may be away a while longer."_

He looked to Ahrakas.

"I leave this up to you... whether we investigate Shagohod now... or try to alert your intelligence people of the situation."

Then he addressed the survivor(?) in the back of the room.

"Thank you.  Did you see... what happened here before we arrived?"


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Somehow, Aeternus knew this was the only way it could be for Formosa.  A pyromaniac like Flauros?  Nataraja claiming that the space station was a front?  And then what they just fought?  There was no way Formosa could be anything but a ruined realm.
> 
> "Find out the final moments of this realm or any weapons that could have spread this much destruction, if any of the consoles have that information."
> 
> ...


“NO NO NO NOT MY HARD WORK”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “NO NO NO NOT MY HARD WORK”


Dragon: "I.... am sorry.  I don't know what else to say."

The Architects, still crying, hugged Solaris.

"We need some time, Mr. Wasat Prisma guy.  We'll do what we can about Oliver, we just need some time right now."

The call with the Wasat Prisma dragon ended.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Aeternus sent another telepathic message to Solaris and the Architects.
> 
> _"There appear to be survivors in Formosa... we have a hope of rebuilding that realm at least.  Unfortunately, Shagohod lives.  We may be away a while longer."_
> 
> ...


_You turned around and found a barely living Psycho Mantis propped up in the corner. A pool of blood surrounded him. _
I can read people's minds. In my lifetime I have read the pasts, presents, and futures of thousands upon thousands of men and women.
_He tore his gasmask off to reveal a badly burned and disfigured face._
And each mind that I peered into was stuffed with the same single object of obsession. That selfish and atavistic desire to pass on one's seed... it was enough to make me sick. Every living thing in these realities exists to mindlessly pass on their DNA. We're designed that way. And that's why there is war. But you... you are different... You're the same as us. We have no past, no future. We live in the moment. That's our only purpose. Humans weren't designed to bring each other happiness. From the moment we're thrown into this world, we're fated to bring each other nothing but pain and misery. The first person who's mind I dove into was my father's. I saw nothing but disgust and hatred for me in his heart. My mother died in childbirth... and he despised me for it... I thought my father was going to kill me. 
That's when my future disappeared. I lost my past as well. When I came to, the village was engulfed in flames...


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 25, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> _You turned around and found a barely living Psycho Mantis propped up in the corner. A pool of blood surrounded him. _
> I can read people's minds. In my lifetime I have read the pasts, presents, and futures of thousands upon thousands of men and women.
> _He tore his gasmask off to reveal a badly burned and disfigured face._
> And each mind that I peered into was stuffed with the same single object of obsession. That selfish and atavistic desire to pass on one's seed... it was enough to make me sick. Every living thing in these realities exists to mindlessly pass on their DNA. We're designed that way. And that's why there is war. But you... you are different... You're the same as us. We have no past, no future. We live in the moment. That's our only purpose. Humans weren't designed to bring each other happiness. From the moment we're thrown into this world, we're fated to bring each other nothing but pain and misery. The first person who's mind I dove into was my father's. I saw nothing but disgust and hatred for me in his heart. My mother died in childbirth... and he despised me for it... I thought my father was going to kill me.
> That's when my future disappeared. I lost my past as well. When I came to, the village was engulfed in flames...


Aeternus needed a moment to process what Psycho Mantis was saying.  Procreation as the whole basis for war?  He had to set the record straight.

"You've... managed to catch a dragon god off guard.  You managed to make me look like a weakling.  That is a rare thing in and of itself.  You underestimate the reason why there is war, however.  It has nothing to do with DNA and everything to do with dominance.  So many things in these realities believe they must be above everything else.  And when they are above... they insist on making sure no one can threaten that position.  It takes many millennia to realize that true power only comes from forgetting such a petty game, from not worrying about being on top and just worrying about being - and most beings don't have that kind of time.  I've had to be retaught the lesson more than once, and surely there will come a time where I have to learn it again.  Without a true past and future, such moments can be perceived and attained."

Aeternus took a deep breath.

"Your comments about DNA fail to take into account this goes exactly the same for sterile beings.  We see it with artificial intelligences, with magical constructs... it doesn't matter whether they can be on top, they feel they must.  We have been trying, endlessly, to find a way to beat that.  The Architects have tried billions of times, and they may have to try billions more before they can successfully remove that desire for dominance without also removing everything that makes a being functional.  They generally get two or three beings a cycle who can truly pull it off.  They've questioned the duty many times... but this time, after witnessing someone they thought was ideal become the ultimate example of an obsession with dominance?  They may have learned why it must be that way.  Not constantly pushing to achieve that serenity in a reality... may make their chances at serenity essentially unattainable.  Once the grip of dominance gets a hold, it's extremely difficult to remove."

Aeternus narrowed his eyes.

"Your father saw your mother as his ticket to power.  That he thought of you as robbing that ticket from him... you chose the path that meant not sacrificing your life, the power you did have.  The recovery from those moments is lengthy and many beings never accomplish it, an early trauma like that consuming who they are.  We are trying to pick up the pieces from that kind of thing happening to a being with power, who chose to pursue dominance even when he had everything.  Such an event caused everyone else to suffer, whether they realize it or not."

Hopefully that put this whole issue to rest.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 25, 2022)

_((Heads up to everyone watching, newcomers potentially intimidated by the massive storyline happening outside of the actual party space between the three of us?

Mambi is addressing this with us at this very moment.  We're going to see what we can do about this one.

Hopefully we can return this to focusing on the party and maybe even returning to a more light-hearted party instead of the command point for cosmic horror stories.))_


----------



## Universe (Jun 25, 2022)

*I sighed and shivered* “that was weird I also don’t like having people poking through my mind without permission”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 25, 2022)

_((We're now in the process of moving the mega-story that's swallowed a lot of this thread to __another thread__.  I'm using a few posts to establish an in-character reason for several characters to switch venues and then we'll be back to party shenanigans.))

Back at the party space...._

A couple of the rabbit staff made their way down to the area with the infirmaries.  They noticed a shimmering presence in one of the rooms.  The shorter one spoke up.

"Um, Aurora (@Mambi )?  Why is there a portal in the infirmary area, why did someone hang a random communicator in front of it, and is this something that should worry us?  And why is the communicator saying 'no cosmic events at the party'?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 26, 2022)

_((So this is a follow-up to the above post to try and get some key players of that mega-story into the other thread.))_

From the infirmary portal, a green rabbit in military attire emerged.

_"Greetings, is this the party where the signal came from?"_

The rabbit staff looked at each other.  The shorter one asked, "And you would be?"

_"The name's Taonoui.  There were some party guests getting into cosmic issues and it was causing a disruption, to the point where someone sent a distress signal.  So I responded to bring these beings on board our ship and stop scaring the party guests."_

The short staff rabbit asked, "Who were the unruly guests in question?"

_"Five otters and at least three celestial dragon gods.  They're to get on the ship pronto.  I've also set up a communicator in case there's any messages for them or several other individuals, including one Ahrakas."_

"Hear that, brothers and sisters?  We need to take our business to the ship."

"I thought we kids might have been overdoing it."

"At least we have a playspace now."

"We had one, this place just isn't meant to take us."

"Solaris, I believe Taonoui wants you and the other dragon gods to take our meetings to the ship as well.  Come on."

The otters followed through the portal.

_"Allow me to leave one message for the host.  Host Mambi and AI assistant Aurora, I hope leaving a communicator as a party listening device is not going to be a problem.  If it is, I'd like to arrange another method for the High Imperator and these kids and the dragons to receive messages while they're away on business.  I'm leaving a comm code with your staff if there are any questions."_

The green rabbit pushed a piece of paper into the shorter rabbit staff member's hand and without waiting for a response, disappeared through the portal.

The taller of the rabbit staff breathed a sigh of relief.  "There, that should get them out of our fur, or at least the worst of it."

The shorter rabbit responded, "That was good thinking, Michel."

The taller rabbit shook his head.  "They're not permanently gone... they can still come back for the party.  They just can't use this place as their office anymore.  I'd had enough of that."

The shorter rabbit looked over the paper with the communication codes as they returned to their stations.  "Ummm.... Aurora.... what IS our policy on party listening devices and out-of-party communication....?"

_((Okay, hopefully that should push the cosmic shenanigans out of here and that should be the last that I need to take direct control of any staff members.  If I need to do anything further to fully confirm normalcy, Mambi, please speak up.))_


----------



## Mambi (Jun 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((We're now in the process of moving the mega-story that's swallowed a lot of this thread to __another thread__.  I'm using a few posts to establish an in-character reason for several characters to switch venues and then we'll be back to party shenanigans.))
> 
> Back at the party space...._
> 
> ...



_<the holobunny looks over, holding her arm as if it was sore> _The infirmary portal is not ours. It is a shortcut to allow travel between here and another location in the universe, similar to what is in the observatory but tied to several guests. Their actions destroyed an infirmary and repairs are underway. The communicator is used to communicate with the other side obviously. You should not worry, in fact this should reduce the level of chaos slightly. 

_<she rubs her arm slightly> _As for the sign saying "no cosmic events"? Repairs are underway and I assumed there was no harm in asking until the nanobots repair me. I assumed if I asked directly, there was a chance that I would not be further damaged. "no harm" as Mambi says often?



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Allow me to leave one message for the host.  Host Mambi and AI assistant Aurora, I hope leaving a communicator as a party listening device is not going to be a problem.  If it is, I'd like to arrange another method for the High Imperator and these kids and the dragons to receive messages while they're away on business.  I'm leaving a comm code with your staff if there are any questions."_
> 
> The green rabbit pushed a piece of paper into the shorter rabbit staff member's hand and without waiting for a response, disappeared through the portal.
> 
> ...



All communications are filtered through my external I/O buffer, I see no issues with security more than normal. Excuse me, I wish to inform Mambi of the new developments. _<with a shimmer she disappears as you see her appear beside Mambi in the main dance hall while he's putting up decorations with Rayne_>


----------



## Mambi (Jun 27, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> <Strype can't help but run his hands through that big bushy tail as it grinds up against him, letting out a soft growl of... happiness. he considers the three dance types, and seems to have one very much in mind of the three...>
> 
> The Lambada you say... I think I can manage that... if you think you can handle it.
> 
> ...



(yeah baby! A dance for the ages...)

_<the skunk lets herself be pulled into your arms as you twirl and shake with her, leaning back and protruding her breasts high as you hold her from falling, swinging her torso wide as you dance to the beat. You see the doe giggle and look on embarrassed as her pelvis presses against yours firmly, her eyes locking onto yours passionately as you lift her back upright. You see her smile grow wide as she sways and shimmies, her hips greeting your at every opportunity, her hands dropping from your hips to your buns not-so subtly as she give your ass a nice squeeze> _

WOOHOO, yeah, that's it sexy! Hot, hot, HOT!!! Yo 'Rora, still on for the dance competition soon? Thought I heard some kind of commotion earlier?

_<the holobunny guiding the yoga replies casually without losing a single movement from her class, oddly favouring her arm for some unknown reason>_ It has been delayed one hour and 34 minutes and relocated to the primary dance floor due to damage and the need for structural repair. Mambi is currently decorating and I will announce when ready. 

<_the skunk pulls you into a big hug>_ Awesome, we have LOADS of time then! C'mere!!! <_the skunk starts bopping her hips to the song more, matching your movements perfectly to grind and caress you. Her deer friend just laughs and with a small wave, moves to leave you 2 be while she joins the yoga class with the holobunny> _


----------



## Badgermansam (Jun 28, 2022)

Mambi said:


> (yeah baby! A dance for the ages...)
> 
> _<the skunk lets herself be pulled into your arms as you twirl and shake with her, leaning back and protruding her breasts high as you hold her from falling, swinging her torso wide as you dance to the beat. You see the doe giggle and look on embarrassed as her pelvis presses against yours firmly, her eyes locking onto yours passionately as you lift her back upright. You see her smile grow wide as she sways and shimmies, her hips greeting your at every opportunity, her hands dropping from your hips to your buns not-so subtly as she give your ass a nice squeeze> _
> 
> ...


<Urthstrype takes in all the information, plenty of time to get this dance right, but also a concerning comment on damage... perhaps he can find some use for his skills later, everyone needs a fixer, even in a multi-dimensional super resort. Handy info. That's about as far as his head can get because Sheila keeps dragging his attention back, that gorgeous body, the delicate sway of her hips, that grab of his butt and let's face it, those breasts; he did have a quick peek... just a quick one. >
He thinks to himself *forget anything else for now, let's focus on this, just on this, and her...*
<He takes hold of her hips and pulls her right into his, rolling his hips in a gyrating fashion as they turn in a slow circle, he presses his nose to hers as they turn and locks eyes. waiting for them to be turned away from the Yoga class before sneaking a cheeky kiss, he smirks a little before spinning her around once more and dipping her once again, holding her close.>
"Forgive me if I push too far, I was caught up in the moment."


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 28, 2022)

<After hearing about this party for so long, Chaos decides to check it out. He grabs one of the papers and goes through the rift.>


----------



## Mambi (Jun 28, 2022)

_<as you enter the dance floor, you see the cat that threw the pamphlets and a doe working together to put up some decorative streamers in a now-quiet dance hall. He looks over at you emerging from the portal and jumps down immediately, accidentally leaving the doe holding her end with nowhere to go. He approaches you with a beaming smile and bows deeply as the doe just sighs and stands holding her streamer end patently> _

Oh HYA, welcome to the party! I'm glad I was here, usually I'm busy and meet newcomers after the fact, but luckily I was just decorating for the dance competition coming up! The main dance hall got wrecked, so I had to move it to the primary dance floor...should be a few hours at best. 

<_the cat extends his paw joyfully>_ So, I'm Mambi, and you're welcome to explore anywhere you'd like! We have a pool, observatory, holographic gardens, wicked buffet set up, you name it! Any of the bunny staff can help you out or Aurora, the building's AI can help out with anything. 

Meanwhile, can I interest you in a snack? _<he points casually to the tables of food in the next room> _


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 28, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you enter the dance floor, you see the cat that threw the pamphlets and a doe working together to put up some decorative streamers in a now-quiet dance hall. He looks over at you emerging from the portal and jumps down immediately, accidentally leaving the doe holding her end with nowhere to go. He approaches you with a beaming smile and bows deeply as the doe just sighs and stands holding her streamer end patently> _
> 
> Oh HYA, welcome to the party! I'm glad I was here, usually I'm busy and meet newcomers after the fact, but luckily I was just decorating for the dance competition coming up! The main dance hall got wrecked, so I had to move it to the primary dance floor...should be a few hours at best.
> 
> ...


<Chaos shakes the cat's hand.>
Hi, I'm Chaos. What kind of snacks do you have? <he walks over to the tables of food>


----------



## Mambi (Jun 28, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> <Chaos shakes the cat's hand.>
> Hi, I'm Chaos. What kind of snacks do you have? <he walks over to the tables of food>



Chaos? What a nice name! Food we have lots of, right over there in the next room...all the goodies you could ever want! It's meatless but the tofu's divine. Just a head-up that the nuts are behind an allergen barrier so they have to be eaten on that side or they'll dissolve on contact. Help yourself!

<_as the cat sees the doe tapping her hoof with a little less patience and quickly returns to her slightly embarrassed, you walk quickly into the deliciously-smelling room. As some bunnies replenish the crackers and carrots while snacking on a few casually themselves, you see a stack of plates and a huge spread of food on a massive circular table in the center of the room. Off to one side you see what looks like a juice bar operated by a fox, while a large chocolate fountain pours different shades of brown like an odd rainbow as a flat waterfall from a spout to a bowl, with several guests passing strawberries on a fork through it. You see a few guests reaching into a plate to grab cheese actively on fire but touching and eating it without any apparent harm somehow. Off to one side, several rabbits are carrying trays from a double-door to one side and carefully entering a section encased by a purple energy barrier to replenish the nuts and jars of peanut butter. Through the double-doors, you see a futuristic kitchen arrangement with mild chaos going on inside>_


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 29, 2022)

<Chaos goes over to the bowl of chocolate. He gets a fork and puts a strawberry on it. He then proceeds to dip the strawberry into the bowl and eats it. He does this with several more strawberries, getting some chocolate on his muzzle in the process>


----------



## Mambi (Jun 29, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> <Chaos goes over to the bowl of chocolate. He gets a fork and puts a strawberry on it. He then proceeds to dip the strawberry into the bowl and eats it. He does this with several more strawberries, getting some chocolate on his muzzle in the process>



_<as you're munching casually, a small rabbit wearing a uniform and carrying a tray sees your chocolate mess and hands you a warm towel he had draped over his shoulder> _

Here you are, that will help you clean up sir. I have to prepare some pancakes for a guest, but if you need anything further, press that red button for Aurora. Take care!

_<with a polite bow, the small rabbit continues through the double-doors into the kitchen. You see 2 bunnies wearing odd green visors enter an area near the back wall and disappear as if walking through a holographic wall, as several other random guests get some more snacks at the table. A ferret wearing a fedora comments casually to you> _

Huh, looks like someone's having a private little get-together! Good for them, wonder who? Oh, my manners. I'm Poney, pleasure to meet you. Have you met Mambi yet?


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 29, 2022)

<Choas uses the towel to clean himself up, then puts it in his pocket>
Hi Poney, I'm Chaos. I met Mambi just a few minutes ago. He seems friendly.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 1, 2022)

<Chaos looks at the wall where the bunnies disappeared too and then turns to Poney>
Do you think I'll be able to get away with checking out the private get-together?


----------



## Mambi (Jul 3, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> <Choas uses the towel to clean himself up, then puts it in his pocket>
> Hi Poney, I'm Chaos. I met Mambi just a few minutes ago. He seems friendly.
> 
> <Chaos looks at the wall where the bunnies disappeared too and then turns to Poney>
> Do you think I'll be able to get away with checking out the private get-together?



_<the ferret grins and swallows his cracker>_ Oh he's friendly all right, but a total lunatic. Still though, he knows how to throw a good party! I've been DJ'ing for at least 12 cycles now and let me tell you, immortality hasn't dulled that cat any at all. I saw paintings where he was still bopping his butt hundreds of years ago just as much as today! _<he rolls his eyes and sighs with a smile>_ Hmmm, must be nice, though he still loves the swing-stuff.

_<looking over at the holowall, the ferret shrugs> _Honestly, doubt it...privacy protocols are usually pretty tight. Let's see...

_<reaching for a console, he presses a red button and with a shimmer, a transparent blue curvy bunny appears in the air before us, scantily clothed with the lights from the room shining through her. She turns and politely yet coldly addresses the ferret with a feminine robotic voice>_

Greeting and welcome. How may I assist you?

Hi Aurora, tell me, is there any way that we could visit that private table over there?

_<the holobunny shakes her head and her eyes widen a moment. She giggles slightly and tries to remain professional> _Negative, privacy protocols can only be established and overridden by primary user designate Mambi. However...<_she looks around carefully and whispers>_...I wish to inform you that _particular _private room is in use by myself as my physical avatar is on a date with a special avian guest (@Marius Merganser )and I am very excited! I cannot state details as per protocols, but I must brag a little as am quite pleased! _<she hops and claps in silence excitedly>

<resuming her professional stance instantly, she nods politely> _Apologies. May I assist either of you 2 in any other manner at this time?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 3, 2022)

_((Apologies to newbies, this is another step of that cleanup I mentioned at the start of the week....))_


Mambi said:


> _<with a shimmer, the blue curvy form of the holobunny appears and waves her paw, illuminating a series of dots on the floor>_
> 
> The precise length of time varies depending on the need and depth level required, however I would predict with 3 to 7 minutes should be sufficient. Following these dots will take you to infirmary 3, where the device is prepared for you. Once you arrive my medical avatar will assist you further with the scan.
> 
> _<she casually looks around at the various creatures and grins>_ How curious..._ <without another word, she shimmers and disappears, leaving the dots glowing> _





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Firuthi followed the dots into infirmary 3.
> 
> Once there, he addressed the medical avatar (summoning her first if needed).
> 
> ...


Firuthi looked at the medical avatar, then around the room.

"Aurora... it occurs to me... we're going to be doing extensive body scans... as much as I'm going to eventually share what I learn with people I know...."

Firuthi looked to the door, then back to Aurora.

"...do we really want to risk these scans being interrupted...?"

Firuthi looked a bit shameful.

"You know what interruptions and chaos my family and I have been already...."


----------



## Mambi (Jul 3, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> <Urthstrype takes in all the information, plenty of time to get this dance right, but also a concerning comment on damage... perhaps he can find some use for his skills later, everyone needs a fixer, even in a multi-dimensional super resort. Handy info. That's about as far as his head can get because Sheila keeps dragging his attention back, that gorgeous body, the delicate sway of her hips, that grab of his butt and let's face it, those breasts; he did have a quick peek... just a quick one. >
> He thinks to himself *forget anything else for now, let's focus on this, just on this, and her...*
> <He takes hold of her hips and pulls her right into his, rolling his hips in a gyrating fashion as they turn in a slow circle, he presses his nose to hers as they turn and locks eyes. waiting for them to be turned away from the Yoga class before sneaking a cheeky kiss, he smirks a little before spinning her around once more and dipping her once again, holding her close.>
> "Forgive me if I push too far, I was caught up in the moment."


_
<the skunk laughs merrily and throws her arms around you>_ OMG, totally forgiven' hun. Baby you can kiss me anytime!!! _<she wraps her leg around you and presses herself close to you, the warmth from her body seeping through your fur as she moves in sync with your guidance. As the song starts to come to a close, she almost pouts as she releases you, stepping back and taking a swig of water from a nearby pitcher> _

Wooo, you're a great dancer, sweetums! Betcha you got rhythm's for all sorts of fun activities! _<she winks playfully as her deer friend looks over from her downward-dog pose having overheard and just shakes her head with an exasperated grin>_ Mambi's probably got things going good, shouldn't be too long now. Yo Aurora, how long now?

_<before she can answer, the deer lifts her head and interrupts>_ Sheila, it's been minutes, stop asking already! Your sense of time is messed...you'll know already!! Hang tight!

_<the skunk blinks surprised and starts to laugh> _Ummm, yeah, guess so! 'Napple and all, wheee! Tingly fun!! Wanna try some more dances sexy, or play around some more here until it begins?


----------



## Mambi (Jul 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Apologies to newbies, this is another step of that cleanup I mentioned at the start of the week....))_
> 
> 
> Firuthi looked at the medical avatar, then around the room.
> ...



_<the holonurse tilts her head in thought, and smiles>_ I would agree, it would probably be a good idea to isolate from other guests. One moment please:

_<as the holonurse waves her paw around the room, a display comes to life and you see the face of Mambi on one of them as the holonurse asks him something, and you overhear his reply>_ Oh, that makes sense I guess, sure. I can do that for you. Ok, <_ahem_> "Aurora, engage privacy mode level 2 in infirmary area and tie it to user designate Firuthi's guest access, authorization code "dead hooker". please".

Thank you! That will suffice. <_as the cat smirks and the displays fade, the main doors secure themselves and you see a series of bars start to glow on the walls, ones you recognize as the gravitonium plating from an earlier lockdown, and with a shimmer, the hologram of the infirmary room covers the plating to complete the illusion. 

<with a grin, the holographic bunny nurse looks out to you all. Yeah, you, sitting there reading this. *YOU!*>_
ATTENTION: Communication with this infirmary room is restricted until further notice. 

_<the screen goes to black and the door seemingly disappears behind a holographic wall covering as the nurse bunny projection turns to talk with her patient>_


_(this thread will continue in a private message I'll establish for ya as soon as I can get a decent chance...-Mambi)_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 4, 2022)

Mambi said:


> (this thread will continue in a private message I'll establish for ya as soon as I can get a decent chance...-Mambi)


_((Relax, @Chaosmasterdelta and @Badgermansam and everyone else!  Mambi and I merely agreed the body scan was to be moved out of the main thread.  The rest of the party goes on as planned.))_


----------



## Badgermansam (Jul 4, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the skunk laughs merrily and throws her arms around you>_ OMG, totally forgiven' hun. Baby you can kiss me anytime!!! _<she wraps her leg around you and presses herself close to you, the warmth from her body seeping through your fur as she moves in sync with your guidance. As the song starts to come to a close, she almost pouts as she releases you, stepping back and taking a swig of water from a nearby pitcher> _
> 
> Wooo, you're a great dancer, sweetums! Betcha you got rhythm's for all sorts of fun activities! _<she winks playfully as her deer friend looks over from her downward-dog pose having overheard and just shakes her head with an exasperated grin>_ Mambi's probably got things going good, shouldn't be too long now. Yo Aurora, how long now?
> 
> ...


"Oooh... the idea of playing around is, enticing... very enticing with you."

<Stype takes a moment to share the pitcher, not particularly thirsty just enjoying her company. He wraps am arm around her hip and pulls her in a little closer, enjoying just the general feel of her, also another excuse to be extra cheeky.>

<He whispers into her ear a little...>
"Mmh, I think we should get this dance down perfect if you want to win this competition... but I'll never say no to more kissing. And well, if you want to explore those other rhythms later? who am I to say no..."
<He strokes a hand through her tail and leans in for a less stolen, more intended and deeper kiss.>


----------



## Mambi (Jul 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Relax, @Chaosmasterdelta and @Badgermansam and everyone else!  Mambi and I merely agreed the body scan was to be moved out of the main thread.  The rest of the party goes on as planned.))_



(right, I meant the infirmary-plot-thread, not the entire PR thread! Damn, bad wording on my part!_ <slaps self> _Party still exists of course...)


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 5, 2022)

<Not being able to enter the room behind the holographic wall, Chaos decides to see what is going on behind the double doors leading to the kitchen>


----------



## Mambi (Jul 6, 2022)

Badgermansam said:


> <He whispers into her ear a little...>
> "Mmh, I think we should get this dance down perfect if you want to win this competition... but I'll never say no to more kissing. And well, if you want to explore those other rhythms later? who am I to say no..."
> <He strokes a hand through her tail and leans in for a less stolen, more intended and deeper kiss.>


_
<the skunk swoons a little as she lets herself get caught up in your embrace, her furry tail comfortably perked along her back as she arches it to meet your chest. She closes her eyes and opens her mouth as your maw meets hers, not so much dancing anymore but swaying and holding each other as your toungues explore each other's mouths. After several long wonderful seconds, you hear the sound of a throat clearing and peeking over, see the deer watching you both with a sly smile and asks sarcastically_> 

So...how goes the _dance _practice? 
_
<the skunk chuckles and rubs your cheek affectionately>_ It's goin' *great*...he's a keeper! Yo Aurora, can you increase the tempo by about 20 beats or so? I'm feelin' da passion!!
_
<the holobunny coordinating the yoga class barely looks up as you hear the music pace speed up. The skunk laughs merrily and pulls you along> _Yeah, let's see what you can do now, sunshine! Let's shake that tail and show 'em what we got! <_the deer just grins and sighs as she sees you trying to match the erratic skunk's movements>_


----------



## Mambi (Jul 6, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> <Not being able to enter the room behind the holographic wall, Chaos decides to see what is going on behind the double doors leading to the kitchen>



_<entering the double-doors casually and passing a few bunnies pressed against the door watching the holographic area while passing around a single set of greenish goggles, you see several silver stoves and sinks, all surrounded by other cooking utensils hanging off hooks. You see several baskets and drawers with miscellaneous foods, some recognizable and others unknown, all bathed in a blue sparkling light. Various bunnies are cutting vegetables and stirring pots of stuff, while others are assembling trays of food off to the side. You just happen to notice that there is no meat whatsoever when you hear a loud slamming sound behind you. As you spin around, you see a bunny wearing a chef's hat and holding a large kitchen knife in front of a swinging barrier. He sets the knife down hard on the counter and speaks rudely to you in a french accent as you notice several other bunnies rushing to the scene to try and stop him>_

Pardonez moi, but this is *my* kitchen, and I assure you that I do *not *let just random creatures wander through without some sort of advance notice! I shall have to talk to Mambi and discuss this, as it is unacceptable to think that anyone can just wander through this kitchen area without...

_<the other bunnies arrive and waving their arms, frantically try to explain to the chef the error and calm him down while one of them gently guides stops you from going in any further. Finally they get the chef to leave begrudgingly and return wordlessly to his meal preparation area, as the most-well-dressed bunny turns to you and meekly apologizes> _

Sorry, please forgive him, he's a great chef but no people skills at all. _<sigh> _You can stay here of course, just be careful not to touch anything or be in the way please. I'm Ethan, his sous-chef and co-supervisor of the kitchen staff. Can I help you with anything by the way, or just wandering about curious?


----------



## Mambi (Jul 9, 2022)

_<a bright ball of greenish-yellow light flashes from the walls temporarily, and time seems to stop as the 20 foot image of the holobunny's head appears in all the rooms> _

Attention please, I have placed a suspension field around the party due to a passing temporal incursion. Do not be alarmed, but you may sense that time passage sensations has slowed down considerably for the next while until the incursion passes. Please continue to enjoy yourself and things will return to normal shortly. Thank you!

_<the image of the bunny fades as the servants shrug and seemingly in slow motion, start placing their food in drawers with a blue light preserving them> _


(IRL I'm heading out on vacation with my family for the next week+ to celebrate Pride in Halifax, so replies might be more sparse than usual. Back in a week or so! <_huge hugs>_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 21, 2022)

_((Don't mind me, just pulling this back on to the first page.  I MAY come in with someone completely unrelated to the cosmic incidents in a couple of days.  We can use something more casual around here again and I'm willing to help rebuild this into casual since I was kinda responsible for it being NOT casual for a while.))_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 22, 2022)

_((Okay, this will hit basically as soon as the temporal incursion abates.  I plan to keep this guy WAY out of any cosmic incidents.))_

"Curious.  A portal, to a party."

A pink-and-red-furred creature stared into the party space, the area behind him looking kind of like a fancy concession stand.  He had wolf-like feet and fox-like ears.  He was wearing bronze-painted armor on his chest, thighs, and pelvic region, styled to look somewhat like a waffle cone.  His face was a black nano-visor similar in shape to a gumdrop, with a digital red eyes, nose, and mouth displayed on it.  The visor had a bronze band attaching it to the rest of his head and a pair of finned cheek plates with an ice cream logo on them.

"Hey, guys, I know we're a bit slow on customers tonight, so I'm punching out early, going to check out a party."

The strawberry protogen stepped through the portal from the concession stand into the party space.


----------



## Mambi (Jul 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Okay, this will hit basically as soon as the temporal incursion abates.  I plan to keep this guy WAY out of any cosmic incidents.))_
> 
> "Curious.  A portal, to a party."
> 
> ...



_<the protogen looks around curiously, as all the creatures seem to be moving with an odd slowness as a bluish light shines onto them and everything. He is about to try and get the attention of some foxes when the light starts to fade and he creatures start to move faster. Then with a slight popping sound, the light blinks off and the creatures instantly start moving at normal speed again. A few bunnies almost trip over themselves, startled at your "sudden" appearance and rush to alert Mambi as the fox manning the concession stand suddenly snaps back to normal speed himself and gasps as well>_

OH! Um, hello there, welcome to the realm's snack table. Main dining room's next room over but if you'd like something simple we're here to please. I'm sorry if I seem disoriented, we were just in a status field and it seems to have...never mind, not important. Odds are Mambi'll be here soon enough to explain. What can I get you, my well dressed friend?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 28, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the protogen looks around curiously, as all the creatures seem to be moving with an odd slowness as a bluish light shines onto them and everything. He is about to try and get the attention of some foxes when the light starts to fade and he creatures start to move faster. Then with a slight popping sound, the light blinks off and the creatures instantly start moving at normal speed again. A few bunnies almost trip over themselves, startled at your "sudden" appearance and rush to alert Mambi as the fox manning the concession stand suddenly snaps back to normal speed himself and gasps as well>_
> 
> OH! Um, hello there, welcome to the realm's snack table. Main dining room's next room over but if you'd like something simple we're here to please. I'm sorry if I seem disoriented, we were just in a status field and it seems to have...never mind, not important. Odds are Mambi'll be here soon enough to explain. What can I get you, my well dressed friend?


"Ah, another concession stand."

The strawberry protogen glanced around the stand.

"I... hmmm... I usually don't see cheese on a concession stand.  The one where I work is more used to candies, sodas, and quick foods.... the type of quick foods I wager they don't serve here, given the number of rabbits I've seen running around.  I kind of need a break from that stuff sometimes."

The protogen straightened up.

"Where are my manners?  Desmond's the name, Dessert Storm if I'm behind a counter.  Is.... is that cheese on fire?"


----------



## Hollowsong (Jul 31, 2022)

A disoriented looking brown wolf with glowing fungus growing on him steps through one of the portals.


----------



## Mambi (Aug 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ah, another concession stand."
> 
> The strawberry protogen glanced around the stand.
> 
> ...



_<the fox laughs and waves his paw>_ Pleasure to meet you! That? Why yes it is on fire actually. <_chuckle> _It uses quantum-endothermorphic flames to cool the cheese so we see the flames while the heat gets shunted to some side dimension. It's one of Pierre's signature dishes and always a shock to newcomers. You should try some, it's cool yet tasty! 

_<grinning slightly, he reaches over and takes a cube in his bare hands with no apparent effect, and bites into the cube's flames with a contented smile. He sets the bitten cheese down on a plate and holds hos paw over it>_ See? No heat at all, feels rather chilled actually. Keeps the taste sharp! We do have some lovely "so-da"'s though. You mean like "sweet drinks with bubbles to soften them", right? I get them called all sorts of things from all sorts of creatures so good to be sure. <_he rolls his eyes slightly and giggles> _


----------



## Mambi (Aug 2, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> A disoriented looking brown wolf with glowing fungus growing on him steps through one of the portals.


_
<looking around at a virtually empty room, you see the black cat from before placing up banners and decorations with a female deer. You can smell various foods from a room down the hall and the scent of both a jungle and a swimming pool as well? The cat jumps down from is ladder and runs up to you excitedly> _

Oh hello! Welcome! Sorry it's slow right now, just setting up for a dance party while every else is in private quarters or munching. I'm Mambi, and make yourself at home, assuming you live in an insane asylum! <_laughs> _Snacks are down the hall, garden's to the right, and red button to summon Aurora to help anytime. Grab a bunny if you need more help, but I have to finish up here. 
_
<he calls back to the deer, still holding her end of the streamer on a ladder>_ Be with you in a minute! 

So...anything you need short-term sunshine? And how do you dance! <_giggle> _


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 2, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the fox laughs and waves his paw>_ Pleasure to meet you! That? Why yes it is on fire actually. <_chuckle> _It uses quantum-endothermorphic flames to cool the cheese so we see the flames while the heat gets shunted to some side dimension. It's one of Pierre's signature dishes and always a shock to newcomers. You should try some, it's cool yet tasty!
> 
> _<grinning slightly, he reaches over and takes a cube in his bare hands with no apparent effect, and bites into the cube's flames with a contented smile. He sets the bitten cheese down on a plate and holds hos paw over it>_ See? No heat at all, feels rather chilled actually. Keeps the taste sharp! We do have some lovely "so-da"'s though. You mean like "sweet drinks with bubbles to soften them", right? I get them called all sorts of things from all sorts of creatures so good to be sure. <_he rolls his eyes slightly and giggles> _


"That's pretty much what they are, yeah."

The protogen nodded, talking a piece of cheese.

"It's funny you call the bubbles 'softening'.  In many such drinks it's the result of an acid.  Carbonic, I think?" 

Up to this point, the digital red mouth had been handling his mouth movements.  As he brought the cheese to his mouth, the nano-visor finally opened to take a bite out of the cheese.  He chewed on it for a while.

"Wow, this IS sharp!  Glad we have taste here.... the stand where I usually work, there might be variety at it but there's not a lot of consideration for taste in the food."

The protogen took a few more bites of cheese.

"I suppose that's what you get when you're near an amusement center though."


----------



## Hollowsong (Aug 5, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<looking around at a virtually empty room, you see the black cat from before placing up banners and decorations with a female deer. You can smell various foods from a room down the hall and the scent of both a jungle and a swimming pool as well? The cat jumps down from is ladder and runs up to you excitedly> _
> 
> Oh hello! Welcome! Sorry it's slow right now, just setting up for a dance party while every else is in private quarters or munching. I'm Mambi, and make yourself at home, assuming you live in an insane asylum! <_laughs> _Snacks are down the hall, garden's to the right, and red button to summon Aurora to help anytime. Grab a bunny if you need more help, but I have to finish up here.
> 
> ...


"W-what's an asylum? Maybe I do live in one. I've certainly been called insane..."


----------



## Mambi (Aug 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "That's pretty much what they are, yeah."
> 
> The protogen nodded, talking a piece of cheese.
> 
> ...


_
<the fox chuckles and rests against his bar> _Amusement center? Yeah our chefs are probably on another level than a carnival setting, but still I recall some rather tasty treats when I visited one year. They had some apples with sticky stuff on them, and something called "popped corn" with salt. Seems a simple snack, but rather good!

_<he waves over to a servant bunny who approaches>_ Hi "J", can you get this one here a sweet bubbled drink? He called it a "soda" if that helps?

_<the bunny smiles and nods eagerly to the fox_> No problem, I know sodas, we get them from Jill's homeworld. Any particular flavour?


----------



## Mambi (Aug 8, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> "W-what's an asylum? Maybe I do live in one. I've certainly been called insane..."



_<the cat laughs merrily>_ Well you'll fit right in then! Just finishing up for the dance, feel free to grab a bite in the dining area if you want...most everyone's hanging there or the pool area lately. I'll join you in a bit, just gotta get the decorations done! Here, Aurora can show you around if you'd like. 
_
<he bows, presses a red button on a nearby console casually, and then runs back to rejoin his deer friend In the air before you, a shimmering form appears of a glowing blue transparent holographic bunny, sensually curvy and barely dressed. She turns to talk but before she can speak the cat calls to her>_

Aurora, mind showing our new friend around? I have to finish up here. 

_<the projection nods and places her paws behind her back politely, turning to you and speaking in a feminine yet synthetic tone>_
Certainly. What areas would you like guidance in at this time?


----------



## Hollowsong (Aug 8, 2022)

"What is a 'dining area'?"


----------



## Mambi (Aug 8, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> "What is a 'dining area'?"



_<the holobunny tilts her head curiously_> It...is an area where organics consume various other organic matter for substance and pleasure. 

How odd, I was under the impression that all organics consume bio-matter by design and necessity. You do not? Fascinating! My databanks do not have a reference for this behaviour. If I may query: how do your cell maintain themselves without replenishment proteins?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 8, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the fox chuckles and rests against his bar> _Amusement center? Yeah our chefs are probably on another level than a carnival setting, but still I recall some rather tasty treats when I visited one year. They had some apples with sticky stuff on them, and something called "popped corn" with salt. Seems a simple snack, but rather good!
> 
> _<he waves over to a servant bunny who approaches>_ Hi "J", can you get this one here a sweet bubbled drink? He called it a "soda" if that helps?
> 
> _<the bunny smiles and nods eagerly to the fox_> No problem, I know sodas, we get them from Jill's homeworld. Any particular flavour?


"I was tempted to try for one of the stranger flavors across the galaxy, as we're sometimes known for having rare flavors like Proxima Redglow strawberry or Gliese mangrove.  But I'm not going to do that to you.  Cherry flavor, please."

Dessert Storm thought about the fox's carnival experience.

"So.... caramel apples, huh?  That's.... one treat we have to be very careful serving."

The protogen sighed.

"The arcade section of the amusement center... there are some foods that cause problems with the buttons.  Popcorn, mercifully, is not one of the problem foods, but caramel apples caused a lot of trouble last time.  They're restricted to something of a promotional item now."


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 9, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<entering the double-doors casually and passing a few bunnies pressed against the door watching the holographic area while passing around a single set of greenish goggles, you see several silver stoves and sinks, all surrounded by other cooking utensils hanging off hooks. You see several baskets and drawers with miscellaneous foods, some recognizable and others unknown, all bathed in a blue sparkling light. Various bunnies are cutting vegetables and stirring pots of stuff, while others are assembling trays of food off to the side. You just happen to notice that there is no meat whatsoever when you hear a loud slamming sound behind you. As you spin around, you see a bunny wearing a chef's hat and holding a large kitchen knife in front of a swinging barrier. He sets the knife down hard on the counter and speaks rudely to you in a french accent as you notice several other bunnies rushing to the scene to try and stop him>_
> 
> Pardonez moi, but this is *my* kitchen, and I assure you that I do *not *let just random creatures wander through without some sort of advance notice! I shall have to talk to Mambi and discuss this, as it is unacceptable to think that anyone can just wander through this kitchen area without...
> 
> ...


I was just wandering around and was curious about what was going on in the kitchen.


----------



## Mambi (Aug 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I was tempted to try for one of the stranger flavors across the galaxy, as we're sometimes known for having rare flavors like Proxima Redglow strawberry or Gliese mangrove.  But I'm not going to do that to you.  Cherry flavor, please."
> 
> Dessert Storm thought about the fox's carnival experience.
> 
> "So.... caramel apples, huh?  That's.... one treat we have to be very careful serving."


_
<the bunny nods and goes through the kitchen doors as the fox smacks his head and laughs>_ Caramel! *That's* the flavour's name! I was trying to remember that for ages now, thank you! I knew it was sticky and tasty but couldn't remember what it was called when we got back! Hey Aurora, please make a note in my personal recipe logs that the apple covering was "caramel" please! _<the blue holobunny's face appears on the stand's display for a moment and nods before disappearing again> _



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The protogen sighed.
> 
> "The arcade section of the amusement center... there are some foods that cause problems with the buttons.  Popcorn, mercifully, is not one of the problem foods, but caramel apples caused a lot of trouble last time.  They're restricted to something of a promotional item now."


_
<he chuckles and runs his paws through his hair> _Oh I can recall the problems all right. I had that stuff stuck to my fur for *days *through my carelessness the first time I ate them, but afterwards it got much easier I found. I can see amateur's having stuff everywhere though. It must be quite tedious sometimes. 

_<as we talk, the bunny from before returns with a glass for you>_ Pardon me, but overhearing your apple dilemma, have you considered a powdered sugar coating to prevent exterior sticking...to other stuff and...er...sorry, didn't mean to eavesdrop. I'll go now. _<the bunny sheepishly walks away embarrassed by himself as the fox just shrugs>,  _


----------



## Mambi (Aug 9, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I was just wandering around and was curious about what was going on in the kitchen.


_
<you see several bunnies preparing various foods on orange glowing surfaces, as one messes with some goggles in the corner frantically. A smaller bunny stops stirring his pot and walks over to you, extending his paw with a friendly smile> _

Er, hi! Ummm, this is the kitchen area but it's not busy right now so you're welcome to stay. Most of the food's out there though. C-can I help you with anything?


----------



## Hollowsong (Aug 9, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny tilts her head curiously_> It...is an area where organics consume various other organic matter for substance and pleasure.
> 
> How odd, I was under the impression that all organics consume bio-matter by design and necessity. You do not? Fascinating! My databanks do not have a reference for this behaviour. If I may query: how do your cell maintain themselves without replenishment proteins?


"I just didn't know that term, I do eat. More than I should considering I'm not fat..."


----------



## idkthough120 (Aug 10, 2022)

i start to get up from where ever my chair was and see what it's all happening anymore... 

(haven't been on in a while..)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 11, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny nods and goes through the kitchen doors as the fox smacks his head and laughs>_ Caramel! *That's* the flavour's name! I was trying to remember that for ages now, thank you! I knew it was sticky and tasty but couldn't remember what it was called when we got back! Hey Aurora, please make a note in my personal recipe logs that the apple covering was "caramel" please! _<the blue holobunny's face appears on the stand's display for a moment and nods before disappearing again>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Very, very tedious."

Desmond took the glass and slowly sipped from it.

"He had the right idea for cleanliness... but guests think it just isn't the same.  They're picky like that."

The protogen thought for a second.

"So, you said you visited a carnival.  How was the rest of that experience?"


----------



## Mambi (Aug 15, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> "I just didn't know that term, I do eat. More than I should considering I'm not fat..."



Ah, my apologies, my linguistic database assured me the term was universal. I shall make the correction. Regardless, I am happy to show you anywhere you wish to go. 

_<the holobunny stands politely and blinks at you, as the lights from the party shine through her form.>_


----------



## Mambi (Aug 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Very, very tedious."
> 
> Desmond took the glass and slowly sipped from it.
> 
> ...



_<the fox pours himself a small glass of orange juice and smiles wide> _Oh it was an adventure for sure, but not certain it's for me. The rides while thrilling at first only hurt my stomach and head in the end, and some of the food is hot or miss...gotta use the ol' nose to get the good from the bad, y'know? As for the games? The _fair_ ones were fun but Mambi saw right through the physics of the rigged ones. It was funny to see the look on the operator's faces as their tricks backfired! _<chuckle> 

<he catches himself and smiles> _Oh but I'm sure not all of them are crooked, most probably are quite honest with their guests.


----------



## Hollowsong (Aug 15, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Ah, my apologies, my linguistic database assured me the term was universal. I shall make the correction. Regardless, I am happy to show you anywhere you wish to go.
> 
> _<the holobunny stands politely and blinks at you, as the lights from the party shine through her form.>_


"It would be reasonable for the term to be universal. I don't go to the surface much, so there's a lot that is pretty much universal I don't know..."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 15, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the fox pours himself a small glass of orange juice and smiles wide> _Oh it was an adventure for sure, but not certain it's for me. The rides while thrilling at first only hurt my stomach and head in the end, and some of the food is hot or miss...gotta use the ol' nose to get the good from the bad, y'know? As for the games? The _fair_ ones were fun but Mambi saw right through the physics of the rigged ones. It was funny to see the look on the operator's faces as their tricks backfired! _<chuckle>
> 
> <he catches himself and smiles> _Oh but I'm sure not all of them are crooked, most probably are quite honest with their guests.


"Ehh.... I should ask Bailey how often he rigs the ones he manages.  That tiger's specialized in dealing with those.  Unfortunately, with the varied size nature of the clients we have, we can't have most of the usual rides.  We can't even have things like bounce houses because so many beings across the multiverse have claws.  We've been working on ways to accommodate both, and we'll eventually reopen the escape room once we can figure that out... it's a struggle."

The protogen took another sip.

"What we have instead are multiple golf and mini-golf courses.  Sadly, we had to relegate the last guy in charge of mini-golf, a leathersaur, into being the guy in the dunk tank because he was kind of a malicious prankster.  The Neon Knights mini-golf course has tricks like portals, he actually managed to get a royal visitor to snap a golf putter by the second hole.  I... think either an aeromorph or a wickerbeast runs it now?  The other runs the arcade."


----------



## Mambi (Aug 20, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> "It would be reasonable for the term to be universal. I don't go to the surface much, so there's a lot that is pretty much universal I don't know..."



Oh, well that explains it then. _<the holobunny waves her paw_> This is called a "building". The light source outside is called the "sun". Prolonged direct observation is not recommended to preserve organic optical function. Further explanations can be provided upon request. Perhaps the observatory would be of use for further education of the surface world, or the holographic gardens can recreate most environments for pre-emptive exploration?


----------



## Mambi (Aug 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ehh.... I should ask Bailey how often he rigs the ones he manages.  That tiger's specialized in dealing with those.  Unfortunately, with the varied size nature of the clients we have, we can't have most of the usual rides.  We can't even have things like bounce houses because so many beings across the multiverse have claws.  We've been working on ways to accommodate both, and we'll eventually reopen the escape room once we can figure that out... it's a struggle."



Oooo, I can see the problem. I know though, how about an escape room that is made out of a titanium cage? Nobody can escape that! Oh wait...the goal is to actually _succeed_ in escaping at some point. My bad, I forgot...never mind. <_giggle_> Maybe mandatory mittens for guests to shield errant claws? The pool area had a smillar problem one time and "swimming mittens" seemed to solve it.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The protogen took another sip.
> 
> "What we have instead are multiple golf and mini-golf courses.  Sadly, we had to relegate the last guy in charge of mini-golf, a leathersaur, into being the guy in the dunk tank because he was kind of a malicious prankster.  The Neon Knights mini-golf course has tricks like portals, he actually managed to get a royal visitor to snap a golf putter by the second hole.  I... think either an aeromorph or a wickerbeast runs it now?  The other runs the arcade."


_
<the fox looks on slightly confused> _Oh...that sounds...bad? I think. Er, what is "golf" and a "putter" Is that the person who sets things in places, like a shelf stocker? A "putter"? I'm sorry, the place I went to didn't have this "golf" ride, so i don't quite know what you mean sir...<_he blushes slightly as he shrugs innocently> _


----------



## Hollowsong (Aug 20, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Oh, well that explains it then. _<the holobunny waves her paw_> This is called a "building". The light source outside is called the "sun". Prolonged direct observation is not recommended to preserve organic optical function. Further explanations can be provided upon request. Perhaps the observatory would be of use for further education of the surface world, or the holographic gardens can recreate most environments for pre-emptive exploration?


"Ah, that second idea sounds good."


----------



## Servyl (Aug 21, 2022)

_A sleek female serval stands eyeing the portal, fiddling decidedly with her claws. A party, eh? She hadn't allowed herself to have any real 'fun' in a while, now. What was the harm?

She nodded to the holographic bunny, beckoning for entrance in. She stepped into the portal and was greeted with a surreal-looking mirage of other creatures. Eirlys herself wasn't dressed too fancy -- she hadn't been prepared for this, after all. She wore simply her usual spiked black steampunk goggles and a black blazer. Anything under the blazer wasn't necessary -- she had fur, anyhow._

"Well then, suppose I should go out and socialize--?" _she murmured to herself, somewhat uncertainly. Despite how rough-and-tumble the serval might have appeared, she was actually__ extremely awkward in public -- simply because of her inexperience with other people._


----------



## Servyl (Aug 21, 2022)

-BlizzTheMushroomFox- said:


> May I join??


// I believe all are welcome to join without having to ask! If you want, I'd be down to RP :3


----------



## -BlizzTheMushroomFox- (Aug 21, 2022)

-A brown fox with mushrooms growing on their ears and white spots all over, walks in-


----------



## Servyl (Aug 21, 2022)

-BlizzTheMushroomFox- said:


> -A brown fox with mushrooms growing on their ears and white spots all over, walks in-


_Noticing the fox, Eirlys prances over to them, trying to conceal her nervousness. _"Hello," _she says smoothly, flicking her tail._


----------



## -BlizzTheMushroomFox- (Aug 21, 2022)

-Tobie trys to hid his face in enbarassment of seeing someone better dressed then them- * H-Hello... *-Tobie says while they swish their tail slowly-


----------



## Servyl (Aug 21, 2022)

-BlizzTheMushroomFox- said:


> -Tobie trys to hid his face in enbarassment of seeing someone better dressed then them- * H-Hello...*


_She can sense his nervousness, and her ears prick promptly up. _*"No need to be so shy, I don't bite," *_she promised, although she very much was known to bite (though, in the moment, she wasn't feeling too particularly inclined). _


----------



## -BlizzTheMushroomFox- (Aug 21, 2022)

They slowly crawl towards her "Okay, but, I tought you'd be more scared of me?!- " Tobie says confused


----------



## Servyl (Aug 21, 2022)

-BlizzTheMushroomFox- said:


> They slowly crawl towards her "Okay, but, I tought you'd be more scared of me?!- " Tobie says confused


"Me? Scared?" _She waved a paw dismissively, droplets from earlier's kill glittering on the tips of her claws. _"Pssht, no." _A light blush crept up onto her face as she said this, for she had to admit she was intimidated by being around so many people. _"Anyway... What's your name, fox?"


----------



## -BlizzTheMushroomFox- (Aug 21, 2022)

"Tobie" They said very shy, my ears go down as I blush seeing the blood on her paws


----------



## Servyl (Aug 21, 2022)

-BlizzTheMushroomFox- said:


> "Tobie" They said very shy, my ears go down as I blush seeing the blood on her paws


"Tobie," _she muses, a low purr rising in her throat. _"Nice name, that. I'm Eirlys." _Her thick Norse accents drips with an odd sort of friendliness as she extends a paw._


----------



## -BlizzTheMushroomFox- (Aug 21, 2022)

"Eirlys, interesting!" Tobie extends a paw out aslwell


----------



## -BlizzTheMushroomFox- (Aug 21, 2022)

Servyl said:


> "Tobie," _she muses, a low purr rising in her throat. _"Nice name, that. I'm Eirlys." _Her thick Norse accents drips with an odd sort of friendliness as she extends a paw._


I have to go foe a bit bye


----------



## -BlizzTheMushroomFox- (Aug 21, 2022)

Servyl said:


> "Tobie," _she muses, a low purr rising in her throat. _"Nice name, that. I'm Eirlys." _Her thick Norse accents drips with an odd sort of friendliness as she extends a paw._


Back for a bit!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 21, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Oooo, I can see the problem. I know though, how about an escape room that is made out of a titanium cage? Nobody can escape that! Oh wait...the goal is to actually _succeed_ in escaping at some point. My bad, I forgot...never mind. <_giggle_> Maybe mandatory mittens for guests to shield errant claws? The pool area had a smillar problem one time and "swimming mittens" seemed to solve it.
> 
> 
> 
> _<the fox looks on slightly confused> _Oh...that sounds...bad? I think. Er, what is "golf" and a "putter" Is that the person who sets things in places, like a shelf stocker? A "putter"? I'm sorry, the place I went to didn't have this "golf" ride, so i don't quite know what you mean sir...<_he blushes slightly as he shrugs innocently> _


"Mittens, huh?  I'll try asking my co-workers about that idea."

The protogen hesitated for a second.

"As for the whole 'golf' thing... there's a lot to explain of the sport, but at its very core you're trying to hit a ball into a hole.  You use a club - as in the bludgeon - to do it, and typically they're really thin metal poles with weighted heads.  Usually you have a large variety of clubs available.  The 'putter' is the club you use when you're really close to the hole and don't want the ball going far."

The protogen actually displayed the image of an LED version of a golf putter on his visor for a few moments, before returning to its usual face.

"'Mini-golf' is basically a form of golf where you're only allowed to use those putters.  Sometimes you can still get the ball airborne with a putter, but most people have better sense than that.  Anyways, snapping a golf club is actually not that big of a deal at our courses.  There are certain pieces of equipment that are treated in such a way where if it's broken, it will be sent to an alternate timeline and a replacement will arrive.  It's very hard to explain, I didn't set it up."


----------



## Mambi (Aug 25, 2022)

Servyl said:


> _A sleek female serval stands eyeing the portal, fiddling decidedly with her claws. A party, eh? She hadn't allowed herself to have any real 'fun' in a while, now. What was the harm?
> 
> She nodded to the holographic bunny, beckoning for entrance in. She stepped into the portal and was greeted with a surreal-looking mirage of other creatures. Eirlys herself wasn't dressed too fancy -- she hadn't been prepared for this, after all. She wore simply her usual spiked black steampunk goggles and a black blazer. Anything under the blazer wasn't necessary -- she had fur, anyhow._
> 
> "Well then, suppose I should go out and socialize--?" _she murmured to herself, somewhat uncertainly. Despite how rough-and-tumble the serval might have appeared, she was actually__ extremely awkward in public -- simply because of her inexperience with other people._



_<seeing a break in your conversation, a few small bunnies wearing suits approach you carrying trays. The lead one bows deeply as the others stand politely behind him> _

Oh hello, sorry we're late serving you, it's been quite busy in the kitchen. _<one bunny giggles to himself as another pokes him in the ribs>_ Anyway, Mambi is currently busy conversing with another guest at the moment but should be along shortly. If you wish a tour or a map, our resident AI Aurora or one of can provide it if you wish. Main dining hall is to the right and I recommend the juice bar and cheese flambe. Holographic garden and observatory and pool hall is to the right and upstairs. In the meantime, may we offer you some snacks? _<they hold out their trays with a smile> _


----------



## Mambi (Aug 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Mittens, huh?  I'll try asking my co-workers about that idea."
> 
> The protogen hesitated for a second.
> 
> ...



_<the fox examines the image on your visor and nods> _Huh...so from what I can see, the funnest part of golf is the putting then, given that it has an entire section dedicated literally just to that and that alone? It makes sense I suppose...such a large field and not being allowed to just run and play in it but rather walking trying to find a small ball over and over and over. It really doesn't sound like a good use of the time honestly. 

But the putting part? Yeah, I can see that taking off as a fun activity! They must be much more popular, as I imagine they're more accessible to the masses as well. The timeline idea is fascinating though. Mambi or Aurora might understand the physics more, but I can easily picture having the ball in a time loop, or getting in the hole _before _you hit it. Or having two or more balls from alternate shots converging on the hole at the same time and trying not to collide. Lots of fun potential as long as they don't stick their limbs on the hole by accident! Might get messy if that happens, bad for business. <_chuckle> _


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 28, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the fox examines the image on your visor and nods> _Huh...so from what I can see, the funnest part of golf is the putting then, given that it has an entire section dedicated literally just to that and that alone? It makes sense I suppose...such a large field and not being allowed to just run and play in it but rather walking trying to find a small ball over and over and over. It really doesn't sound like a good use of the time honestly.
> 
> But the putting part? Yeah, I can see that taking off as a fun activity! They must be much more popular, as I imagine they're more accessible to the masses as well. The timeline idea is fascinating though. Mambi or Aurora might understand the physics more, but I can easily picture having the ball in a time loop, or getting in the hole _before _you hit it. Or having two or more balls from alternate shots converging on the hole at the same time and trying not to collide. Lots of fun potential as long as they don't stick their limbs on the hole by accident! Might get messy if that happens, bad for business. <_chuckle> _


"Well... the mini-golf is more popular across age groups."

The protogen finished the rest of his drink.

"The more over-arching form of golf... we have ways to draw people, but usually the ones that come around to that side are far more... dedicated.  They use the place for business meetings.  Don't ask me why a sport where hitting things with a bludgeon is good for settling a business deal, I have no idea either."

The protogen sighed.

"For the ones that aren't trying to make the big sale... oh right, I should explain another one of the clubs."

The image of a driver golf club flashed on the protogen's screen briefly.

"We have a driving range.  That club you saw... in normal golf, that's generally the first club you use, called the 'driver'.  Lot of distance, but only works well on the designated start point for a hole - the 'tee' as they call it.  The driving range?  Imagine you get a bucket of golf balls and are only hitting from the tee.  We have targets set up for people to try and hit... and something unique we call 'siege golf'.  Imagine trying to destroy a castle by hitting enchanted golf balls at it, and you have a good idea what siege golf is."


----------



## Mambi (Aug 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Well... the mini-golf is more popular across age groups."
> 
> The protogen finished the rest of his drink.
> 
> "The more over-arching form of golf... we have ways to draw people, but usually the ones that come around to that side are far more... dedicated.  They use the place for business meetings.  Don't ask me why a sport where hitting things with a bludgeon is good for settling a business deal, I have no idea either."



_<the fox laughs hard as he sets down his drink carefully before it spills> _Well it's certainly *one* way to ensure a good deal is made I suppose! If you're talking about your business power while hitting balls as hard as you can, maybe it sets a threatening tone to the other person? I don't know, Mambi usually doesn't have to negotiate for anything and as far as I know he never played this game either. Huh, you'd think though that they'd want to relax and not deal with work in their free time? Business minded people just confuse me sometimes...no sense of true value to themselves, all about objects and numbers. _<deep sigh> _We get a few of those kind of creatures every now and then, trying to buy everything they see from Mambi. It's hilarious because as you probably noticed, Mambi doesn't need anything and can usually just get what he wants anyway so they have nothing to offer and aren't used to thinking in terms of "not-money valuables"Always good for a laugh as they walk away exasperated. _<he chuckles and takes another drink from his juice, pouring himself a second one from a pitcher with orange slices in it> _




Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The protogen sighed.
> 
> "For the ones that aren't trying to make the big sale... oh right, I should explain another one of the clubs."
> 
> ...



_<the fox tilts his head intrigued>_ "Targets"? Now *that* sounds like a sport with a goal more interesting than "put the ball in a hole you can only see with binoculars"! What does the enchantment do to the balls if I may ask? Fire or explosives would be amazing to watch! 

THAT version sounds like a lot more fun!. Huh, "Siege golf"...I'll have to explore that some more I think.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 1, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the fox tilts his head intrigued>_ "Targets"? Now *that* sounds like a sport with a goal more interesting than "put the ball in a hole you can only see with binoculars"! What does the enchantment do to the balls if I may ask? Fire or explosives would be amazing to watch!
> 
> THAT version sounds like a lot more fun!. Huh, "Siege golf"...I'll have to explore that some more I think.


"Usually for an instance of siege golf, we issue ten golf balls.  Six of them are ordinary catapult stones.  Three of them are fireballs.  One of them, yes, is a standard bomb."

The protogen smiled.

"So often, the mistake most people who play it make is to rush right into using the bomb ball.  It's far better to use the stones first, open up a hole... and hit the bomb into that.  So much more damage to the castle that way."



Mambi said:


> _<the fox laughs hard as he sets down his drink carefully before it spills> _Well it's certainly *one* way to ensure a good deal is made I suppose! If you're talking about your business power while hitting balls as hard as you can, maybe it sets a threatening tone to the other person? I don't know, Mambi usually doesn't have to negotiate for anything and as far as I know he never played this game either. Huh, you'd think though that they'd want to relax and not deal with work in their free time? Business minded people just confuse me sometimes...no sense of true value to themselves, all about objects and numbers. _<deep sigh> _We get a few of those kind of creatures every now and then, trying to buy everything they see from Mambi. It's hilarious because as you probably noticed, Mambi doesn't need anything and can usually just get what he wants anyway so they have nothing to offer and aren't used to thinking in terms of "not-money valuables"Always good for a laugh as they walk away exasperated. _<he chuckles and takes another drink from his juice, pouring himself a second one from a pitcher with orange slices in it> _


"We've had a few beings like that in the amusement center, too.  We... tend to have far less fun with it.  It's usually the best source for information on new arcade machines, though."

The protogen held out his glass.

"Unfortunately, far too often it's merely another iteration of a minigame collection where the controls are just three buttons.  Usually the minigames involve a lot of hitting the same button fast, but there's plenty of room for nuance with just three buttons.  Even then, though... one of these days I hope for a really innovative arcade game to be unveiled."

_((I'll actually give context here - the 'minigame collection' he refers to is a series of arcade games called Bishi Bashi.  Not well-known in America to my knowledge.))_


----------



## Hollowsong (Sep 2, 2022)

The feral mushroom wolf walks out of the room, into the dining area.


----------



## Universe (Sep 2, 2022)

*A feral dragon named Sunspot walks in he was very fat*


----------



## Mambi (Sep 3, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> The feral mushroom wolf walks out of the room, into the dining area.



_<you see various creatures milling about with food on trays and sitting on various chairs around tables. Hearing some commotion, you look and see a bunch of small uniformed bunnies wearing odd glowing green goggles pushing a larger one down the corridor who's also wearing a pair. As another guest raccoon approaches and stands beside you also watching the spectacle, you can hear the larger bunny frantically screaming to what looks to be an empty area as he'd dragged towards a set of double doors leading to the kitchen area...>_

"...everyone's all the same to you!  But Marius (@Marius Merganser ) would *never* hit on someone with *you* right with him, *would* he..."

_<instantly curious, everyone turns to stare as the bunnies try to control their friend and coworker, who keeps screaming out desperately to nobody seemingly...>_

"...give me a chance and you'll never want another!!! You have to...Aurora, for his sake and yours, you haaaaave to..."

_<as the bunnies close the kitchen doors behind them, you all look at the area where he was yelling and to your confusion see only an empty table in the corner without chairs, surrounded by a series of barriers and signs around it marking it as unavailable currently. The raccoon chuckles to himself and shrugs as everyone slowly returns to what they were doing, perplexed but dismissive>_

Well, _that_ was odd, but clearly that bunny needs to relax a bit I think...screaming at the air like that!_ <chuckle>_ Wonder what that was all about? Mambi must be working them too hard. Huh, I wonder...that crazy cat has an AI named Aurora...think there's a connection? Ah whatever, my apologies, we just met and all. Name's Kal, pleasure to meet you. _<he extends his paw_>


----------



## Hollowsong (Sep 4, 2022)

"N-nice to m-meet you asw-well" he awkwardly extends a forepaw.


----------



## Universe (Sep 4, 2022)

Sunspot:”Hello?”


----------



## Mambi (Sep 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> Sunspot:”Hello?”


_
<a bunch of bunnies some pouring out of the kitchen dishevelled, holding hastily prepared drinks and snacks> _

We're sorry, the main computer's...er..."acting up", so we're running behind. How can we...HEY, wait a second, I recognize you! 
_
<the main bunny nods as he hands you a drink of pinapple juice> _Yeah, I definitely know you! You were here the last time we were attacked! Just got it rebuilt actually. How'd you make out, sir, did you get them? Ummm, almost afraid to ask but, we're not in any, danger here...are we?


----------



## Mambi (Sep 12, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> "N-nice to m-meet you asw-well" he awkwardly extends a forepaw.



_<the racoon shakes your paw and reaches for another snack from the table>_ I just came to perform in the pool area actually, and thought I'd grab a snack while my kids relaxed. I do water magic shows and Mambi thought it would be fun. Here, have a cracker They're pretty good with the tofu cheese balls. 

So, what brings you here? Just wandering and saw the hole in the wall? _<he chuckles as he tosses a ball into the air and snatches it in his maw with a quick bite to the sky>_


----------



## Hollowsong (Sep 12, 2022)

"Y-yeah." He eats the cracker with some difficulty. (if you've ever seen a dog eat a crac


Mambi said:


> _<the racoon shakes your paw and reaches for another snack from the table>_ I just came to perform in the pool area actually, and thought I'd grab a snack while my kids relaxed. I do water magic shows and Mambi thought it would be fun. Here, have a cracker They're pretty good with the tofu cheese balls.
> 
> So, what brings you here? Just wandering and saw the hole in the wall? _<he chuckles as he tosses a ball into the air and snatches it in his maw with a quick bite to the sky>_


"Y-yeah." He eats the cracker with some difficulty. (if you've ever seen a dog eat something stiff, you know what I'm talking about)


----------



## Universe (Sep 12, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<a bunch of bunnies some pouring out of the kitchen dishevelled, holding hastily prepared drinks and snacks> _
> 
> We're sorry, the main computer's...er..."acting up", so we're running behind. How can we...HEY, wait a second, I recognize you!
> 
> _<the main bunny nods as he hands you a drink of pinapple juice> _Yeah, I definitely know you! You were here the last time we were attacked! Just got it rebuilt actually. How'd you make out, sir, did you get them? Ummm, almost afraid to ask but, we're not in any, danger here...are we?


Sunspot:”What are you talking about?”


----------



## Universe (Sep 12, 2022)

*Sunspot was so confused*


----------



## Mambi (Sep 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Usually for an instance of siege golf, we issue ten golf balls.  Six of them are ordinary catapult stones.  Three of them are fireballs.  One of them, yes, is a standard bomb."
> 
> The protogen smiled.
> 
> "So often, the mistake most people who play it make is to rush right into using the bomb ball.  It's far better to use the stones first, open up a hole... and hit the bomb into that.  So much more damage to the castle that way."



_<the fox laughs hard>_ Oh I can just imagine if you misguage the explosives! The rebuilding bust be insane! <_snicker_>




Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We've had a few beings like that in the amusement center, too.  We... tend to have far less fun with it.  It's usually the best source for information on new arcade machines, though."
> 
> The protogen held out his glass.
> 
> ...


_
(nope, never heard of it. I'll have to google it sometime for curiosity. <smile>)

<the eyes of the fox light up as you mention the games. He pours you a fresh juice and excitedly explains> _Well now, have you ever seen the holographic suites here? The gym for example has a holographic workout room that only has the limitation of being non-tangible light projections. Mambi once though got Aurora to host a tennis-like game there, where we had a real ball and a few fake walls in the empty room, but she superimposed a projection of very cool effects around everything. She could track our motions perfectly and made it all respond to us, so we were living inside a video game; with rainbows trailing our movements, the ball was glowing and changed colour, we dodged ghosts and other surprises...it was rather fun actually!!

_<he takes a sip and shrugs>_ Who knows...if the tech is compatible, maybe that might be an innovation you can use for your place too? Either way, highly recommended, sir.


----------



## Mambi (Sep 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> *Sunspot was so confused*



_<the bunnies shrug and look at each other equally confused> O_h...sorry, we've been through a lot. Must have mistook you for someone else. Sincere apologies. 

I think Mambi was last seen going to talk to someone on the beach but he should return momentarily. Anything we can do for you, or would you like ot just look around a bit? _<they stand professionally, having recomposed themselves despite their problems> _


----------



## Mambi (Sep 12, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> "Y-yeah." He eats the cracker with some difficulty. (if you've ever seen a dog eat a crac
> 
> "Y-yeah." He eats the cracker with some difficulty. (if you've ever seen a dog eat something stiff, you know what I'm talking about)



_<the coon chuckles as he swallows his snack> _Most people do get curious when they see a hole in the wall and a party inside. Anyway, it was a pleasure to meet you, Before I get back to my munchies, you seem lost. Need a guide, want Aurora to help you, or care to just wander a bit on your own? 

_<he extends his paw and smiles sincerely, trying to put you at ease having known how you felt the first time he arrived to this crazy place himself many months ago...>_


----------



## Hollowsong (Sep 12, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the coon chuckles as he swallows his snack> _Most people do get curious when they see a hole in the wall and a party inside. Anyway, it was a pleasure to meet you, Before I get back to my munchies, you seem lost. Need a guide, want Aurora to help you, or care to just wander a bit on your own?
> 
> _<he extends his paw and smiles sincerely, trying to put you at ease having known how you felt the first time he arrived to this crazy place himself many months ago...>_


The wolf sniffs his hand. "It'd be nice if I could follow you for a little while..."


----------



## Universe (Sep 13, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunnies shrug and look at each other equally confused> O_h...sorry, we've been through a lot. Must have mistook you for someone else. Sincere apologies.
> 
> I think Mambi was last seen going to talk to someone on the beach but he should return momentarily. Anything we can do for you, or would you like ot just look around a bit? _<they stand professionally, having recomposed themselves despite their problems> _


Sunspot:”I get that a lot apology accepted”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 14, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the fox laughs hard>_ Oh I can just imagine if you misguage the explosives! The rebuilding bust be insane! <_snicker_>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_((No surprises, I think only one of the games of that series made it to America.))_

The protogen took a sip of the juice.

"The holographic suites are... tempting, I must admit.  I think the closest we've gotten was a game with a couple of hand controllers and a headset that you fit over your face.  Unfortunately, the headset has to be adapted for a lot of species.  Neither Salted Caramel - uh, that would be my synth co-worker - nor I could even use the thing for the longest time because we both have visors instead of proper faces."

The protogen hesitated.

"So a holographic suite that doesn't require a headset might actually be something to consider.  Maybe when I finish this drink I'll have a look."


----------



## Universe (Sep 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((No surprises, I think only one of the games of that series made it to America.))_
> 
> The protogen took a sip of the juice.
> 
> ...


*Sunspot comes up to him*


----------



## Universe (Sep 15, 2022)

Sunspot:”Hello who are you?”


----------



## Mambi (Sep 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> Sunspot:”I get that a lot apology accepted”



Why thank you. Anyway, if there's nothing more we can...
_
<the bunnies stop talking and watch as you wander to the bar to talk to the protogen (@Firuthi Dragovic ). Shrugging to themselves, they take their equipment and head to a table to clear it while watching to see if anyone needs their services. As you approach the bar, the fox points to the juices invitingly as you converse with your new friend_>


----------



## Universe (Sep 15, 2022)

“This is exciting hello there I am Sunspot and you are?”


----------



## Mambi (Sep 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The holographic suites are... tempting, I must admit.  I think the closest we've gotten was a game with a couple of hand controllers and a headset that you fit over your face.  Unfortunately, the headset has to be adapted for a lot of species.  Neither Salted Caramel - uh, that would be my synth co-worker - nor I could even use the thing for the longest time because we both have visors instead of proper faces."


_
<the fox giggles as he touches his pwn snout>_ Yes I can well imagine, without metamorphic technology to contour you'd have soooo many forms to accommodate. Visors are clearly the way to go but after a while they would get heavy, true. I see your dilemma. 



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The protogen hesitated.
> 
> "So a holographic suite that doesn't require a headset might actually be something to consider.  Maybe when I finish this drink I'll have a look."



Please feel free to, Mambi's got several scenarios programmed in depending on your mood. Personally I like the "asteroid smasher" game the best, but I'm a bit of a space lover so only natural I guess. But the combat and volleyball are quite cool too, highly recommended. Oh pardon me, you have someone wishing to speak with you @Universe ). We'll talk again later if you wish! _<he blushes slightly and turns to his juices, motioning to the newcomer their variety> _


----------



## Mambi (Sep 15, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> The wolf sniffs his hand. "It'd be nice if I could follow you for a little while..."



_<the raccoon smiles widely and grabbing an empty glass from a table, goes to a nearby panel and presses a red button>_ Sure, I was just about to check on my kids, one second ok? _<you see a blue transparent holographic bunny appear before us and smile politely, the other tables showing through her projected form> _

Greetings and welcome. How may I assist you?
_
<the raccoon turns to the holobunny and replies>_ Hi Aurora. Can you tell me if my kids are still where I left them? Should be swimming.

_<the holobunny nods and replies robotically>_ Certainly. They *are *currently located in the pool area, alternating between floating pool two and three. Do you wish to communicate with them at this time?

<the raccoon shakes his head and points to the door> No thank you, we're going to go see them anyway, just checking in on them. Thank you, you can go if you wish. 

_<as the holobunny shimmers and disappears into thin air, the raccoon waves his paw and a bluish glow forms around the wrist. As it does, a small tendril of water emerges from a nearby pitcher and reaches over to his empty cup, filling it. The tentacle retreats back into the pitcher as the glow fades and the raccoon casually picks up the cup and takes a drink. He smiles at you and starts to walk to the door>_ 

Ok, that's where I'm going, you're welcome to join me if you wish?


----------



## Hollowsong (Sep 15, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the raccoon smiles widely and grabbing an empty glass from a table, goes to a nearby panel and presses a red button>_ Sure, I was just about to check on my kids, one second ok? _<you see a blue transparent holographic bunny appear before us and smile politely, the other tables showing through her projected form> _
> 
> Greetings and welcome. How may I assist you?
> 
> ...


"How did you move that water?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 15, 2022)

*I sighed and curled up on the floor*


----------



## Mambi (Sep 15, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> "How did you move that water?"



_<the 'coon glances back and chuckles>_ Oh that's right, you missed my earlier show. Silly me! To make a long story short, I recently was gifted water magic and I've been practising and performing ever since with my family! I'm the strongest so far, but they are getting the hang of it quite quickly. We put on a show earlier for Mambi and his guests and everyone seemed to enjoy it. Well...until I got attacked by that...oh never mind that now, not important. _<he winces and rubs his neck>_ Shall we?


----------



## Mambi (Sep 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I sighed and curled up on the floor*



_<the fox looks down at you while waving over a servant bunny gently>_ Errrr, sir? Do you need water or any other medical attention?


----------



## Universe (Sep 15, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the fox looks down at you while waving over a servant bunny gently>_ Errrr, sir? Do you need water or any other medical attention?


“I could use some water”


----------



## Universe (Sep 15, 2022)

*My left front leg was broken*


----------



## Universe (Sep 15, 2022)

*I wasn’t putting any weight on it*


----------



## Hollowsong (Sep 15, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the 'coon glances back and chuckles>_ Oh that's right, you missed my earlier show. Silly me! To make a long story short, I recently was gifted water magic and I've been practising and performing ever since with my family! I'm the strongest so far, but they are getting the hang of it quite quickly. We put on a show earlier for Mambi and his guests and everyone seemed to enjoy it. Well...until I got attacked by that...oh never mind that now, not important. _<he winces and rubs his neck>_ Shall we?


The mushroom covered wolf nods and follows.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 15, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the fox giggles as he touches his pwn snout>_ Yes I can well imagine, without metamorphic technology to contour you'd have soooo many forms to accommodate. Visors are clearly the way to go but after a while they would get heavy, true. I see your dilemma.
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to, Mambi's got several scenarios programmed in depending on your mood. Personally I like the "asteroid smasher" game the best, but I'm a bit of a space lover so only natural I guess. But the combat and volleyball are quite cool too, highly recommended. Oh pardon me, you have someone wishing to speak with you @Universe ). We'll talk again later if you wish! _<he blushes slightly and turns to his juices, motioning to the newcomer their variety> _


The protogen nodded to the fox, and turned to the dragon next to him.


Universe said:


> “This is exciting hello there I am Sunspot and you are?”


"The name's Dessert Storm, or Desmond if you're trying to be formal.  I normally man the concession stand at an amusement center way away from here, but today's a slow day so I'm enjoying a little side trip.  Seen a few quadrupeds around the amusement center, once got one to figure out how to bowl but that was kind of a complicated affair."

The protogen sipped some more juice.


Universe said:


> *My left front leg was broken*





Universe said:


> *I wasn’t putting any weight on it*


"Speaking of trips, what happened?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The protogen nodded to the fox, and turned to the dragon next to him.
> 
> "The name's Dessert Storm, or Desmond if you're trying to be formal.  I normally man the concession stand at an amusement center way away from here, but today's a slow day so I'm enjoying a little side trip.  Seen a few quadrupeds around the amusement center, once got one to figure out how to bowl but that was kind of a complicated affair."
> 
> ...


“I fell and tried to land on my feet”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 17, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I fell and tried to land on my feet”


"Hard landing?"

The protogen looked over the broken leg.

"Unfortunately, I know little of medicine.  I've never had the luxury of manning the medical station of our amusement center.  That's usually up to Sepia and Umber, or Chocolate Sauce and Fudge Swirl as we formally call them.  And I can't exactly call them up whenever I like."

The protogen hesitated.

"Wonder if Mambi or Aurora knows...."


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Hard landing?"
> 
> The protogen looked over the broken leg.
> 
> ...


“Yes hard landing”


----------



## Universe (Sep 17, 2022)

“It smarts”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes hard landing”





Universe said:


> “It smarts”


"If I may ask... was this just from an ordinary flight, or had you just escaped something, or...."

The protogen hesitated.

"Huh, that looks fairly mild as broken limbs go.  I saw worse once when we still had our escape room open."


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "If I may ask... was this just from an ordinary flight, or had you just escaped something, or...."
> 
> The protogen hesitated.
> 
> "Huh, that looks fairly mild as broken limbs go.  I saw worse once when we still had our escape room open."


“I fell off a roof it’s kind of embarrassing”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 18, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I fell off a roof it’s kind of embarrassing”


"A roof?"

The protogen seemed to disbelieve at first.

"Was it the roof of a skyscraper?  Dragons are supposed to be super-tough."


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "A roof?"
> 
> The protogen seemed to disbelieve at first.
> 
> "Was it the roof of a skyscraper?  Dragons are supposed to be super-tough."


“Probably”


----------



## Universe (Sep 18, 2022)

“It’s not serious”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 19, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Probably”





Universe said:


> “It’s not serious”


"I dunno... staying off the leg tells me otherwise."


----------



## Universe (Sep 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I dunno... staying off the leg tells me otherwise."


“Hm?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Hm?”


"If you're not putting pressure on the leg at all, that generally a level of pain that's serious.  Like a full fracture or something."

The protogen hesitated.

"Bipeds tend to have to use crutches or a wheelchair or something to take that much pressure off.  It's way easier for a quadruped."


----------



## Universe (Sep 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "If you're not putting pressure on the leg at all, that generally a level of pain that's serious.  Like a full fracture or something."
> 
> The protogen hesitated.
> 
> "Bipeds tend to have to use crutches or a wheelchair or something to take that much pressure off.  It's way easier for a quadruped."


“Oh”


----------



## Universe (Sep 20, 2022)

“Ok maybe it is a little serious”


----------



## Mambi (Sep 20, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "If you're not putting pressure on the leg at all, that generally a level of pain that's serious.  Like a full fracture or something."
> 
> The protogen hesitated.
> 
> "Bipeds tend to have to use crutches or a wheelchair or something to take that much pressure off.  It's way easier for a quadruped."





Universe said:


> “Ok maybe it is a little serious”


_
<hearing this, the fox waves his paws to get the bunnies attention, and makes an "x" sign with his arms. He makes a pushing motion and moves his finger in a circle as they jump into action, rushing into a nearby room with well-practised coordination. Several seconds later, they run up to the bar carrying 2 small wheels and set them down in front of you. At that moment, the holobunny materializes wearing her nurses uniform, and passes her projected paw through your leg while staring closely at it> _

Analysis: heavy inflammation and disconnection of several support structures of the primary bone. It appears to be mostly intact with several dozen stress fracture lines running throughout. Please hold for calcification regeneration. 

_<hearing this, the other 2 bunnies pull apart the wheels as the black material between them melts and re-forms into a standard wheelchair. The other bunny salutes and runs to the closet again, emerging with a small rubber-like cuff. At the holonurse's nod, the bunny gently places it around your leg as it forms around you and starts to glow, emitting a gentle heat and a tingling sensation through the ache. The holonurse points to the chair> _

That will assist if you require mobility assistance, and calcium regeneration should occur in 26 minutes, at which time the cuff will evaporate on its own. If you require any further medical assistance, the infirmary is available. _<with a shimmer she disappears as the bunnies look on concerned before dispersing back into the room>_


----------



## Mambi (Sep 20, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> The mushroom covered wolf nods and follows.



_<the raccoon takes another sip of water from his glass and opens the door for you to pass through>_ Great, I'm sure you'll love my 2 little ones. Say, I just realized, have you even been to Mambi's pool area yet? If not, you might find it quite interesting! Between the cloud showers and the floating dive pools I'm not sure how everything stays so dry around there! The amber drying technology can only do so much after all. But *I'll* stay away from the saunas and steam rooms though if you don't mind. _<he chuckles to himself, clearly distracting himself from something weighing on his mind> _


----------



## Universe (Sep 20, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<hearing this, the fox waves his paws to get the bunnies attention, and makes an "x" sign with his arms. He makes a pushing motion and moves his finger in a circle as they jump into action, rushing into a nearby room with well-practised coordination. Several seconds later, they run up to the bar carrying 2 small wheels and set them down in front of you. At that moment, the holobunny materializes wearing her nurses uniform, and passes her projected paw through your leg while staring closely at it> _
> 
> Analysis: heavy inflammation and disconnection of several support structures of the primary bone. It appears to be mostly intact with several dozen stress fracture lines running throughout. Please hold for calcification regeneration.
> 
> ...


“Whoo that felt weird”


----------



## Universe (Sep 20, 2022)

“I just want you to know I’m extremely klutzy” *I proved this point by tripping and hitting my snout very hard on the floor* “ahhh”


----------



## Hollowsong (Sep 20, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the raccoon takes another sip of water from his glass and opens the door for you to pass through>_


He walks through the door and stares in awe at the contents of the room.


----------



## Hollowsong (Sep 20, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<he chuckles to himself, clearly distracting himself from something weighing on his mind> _


The wolf is oblivious to this.


----------



## Mambi (Sep 20, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> He walks through the door and stares in awe at the contents of the room.



_As both of you enter, you marvel at the 3 huge floating rectangles of water circling a glowing mass in the center, with various creatures swimming in and between them. You see the saunas and shower area mostly empty with one cloud currently floating over one of the rooms, and you see a series of empty areas on the far side with mirrors and a bench. As a ferret dives out and exits the pool through a glowing portal, he reappears by another portal near the floor by the pool.>

<the wet ferret smiles at you both as the raccoon waves back, and with a friendly nod, stands on an amber coloured pad near the towels, and instantly is bathed in an amber light. As he stretches in the light, all the water on him floats away and collects in a growing ball hovering in front of him, then floats upwards into the amber pad high above him emitting the light. He steps out and after a quick stretch, sits by the poolside to rest on one of the benches, inviting you to join as the raccoon approaches him> _

Oh thanks Don. Have you seen the kids? _<he points casually to the room with the cloud as the raccoon sits down>_ Cool, I'll wait. Nice dive by the way. This wolf is new here and I'm just showing him around while checking in on the little ones. Say hi! _<the ferret waves at you in a friendly fashion> _


----------



## Universe (Sep 20, 2022)

*I groaned*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 20, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<hearing this, the fox waves his paws to get the bunnies attention, and makes an "x" sign with his arms. He makes a pushing motion and moves his finger in a circle as they jump into action, rushing into a nearby room with well-practised coordination. Several seconds later, they run up to the bar carrying 2 small wheels and set them down in front of you. At that moment, the holobunny materializes wearing her nurses uniform, and passes her projected paw through your leg while staring closely at it> _
> 
> Analysis: heavy inflammation and disconnection of several support structures of the primary bone. It appears to be mostly intact with several dozen stress fracture lines running throughout. Please hold for calcification regeneration.
> 
> ...


The protogen stared, amazed at the on-call medical assistance.

"Wow, this is certainly above what Sepia and Umber have at the amusement center's medical station.  They're pretty much limited to an admittedly well-stocked medkit, a bunch of splints, and a defibrillator and several hyposprays for true emergencies.  Neville's been trying to negotiate for a better-stocked medbay with little success.  It kinda sucks, because that med station can't do much for the metal parts if Salted Caramel and I get injured on the job.  Which is rare - usually Bailey or Spectrum has the most risk - but it can happen."



Universe said:


> “Whoo that felt weird”





Universe said:


> “I just want you to know I’m extremely klutzy” *I proved this point by tripping and hitting my snout very hard on the floor* “ahhh”





Universe said:


> *I groaned*


The protogen just stared.  Just how did someone trip with an assistive device available?

"Wow.  Do you know when this whole klutz thing started with you?"


----------



## Universe (Sep 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The protogen stared, amazed at the on-call medical assistance.
> 
> "Wow, this is certainly above what Sepia and Umber have at the amusement center's medical station.  They're pretty much limited to an admittedly well-stocked medkit, a bunch of splints, and a defibrillator and several hyposprays for true emergencies.  Neville's been trying to negotiate for a better-stocked medbay with little success.  It kinda sucks, because that med station can't do much for the metal parts if Salted Caramel and I get injured on the job.  Which is rare - usually Bailey or Spectrum has the most risk - but it can happen."
> 
> ...


“When I was 10 years old why?”


----------



## Universe (Sep 21, 2022)

“Ow” *My snout was broken*


----------



## Hollowsong (Sep 21, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _As both of you enter, you marvel at the 3 huge floating rectangles of water circling a glowing mass in the center, with various creatures swimming in and between them. You see the saunas and shower area mostly empty with one cloud currently floating over one of the rooms, and you see a series of empty areas on the far side with mirrors and a bench. As a ferret dives out and exits the pool through a glowing portal, he reappears by another portal near the floor by the pool.>
> 
> <the wet ferret smiles at you both as the raccoon waves back, and with a friendly nod, stands on an amber coloured pad near the towels, and instantly is bathed in an amber light. As he stretches in the light, all the water on him floats away and collects in a growing ball hovering in front of him, then floats upwards into the amber pad high above him emitting the light. He steps out and after a quick stretch, sits by the poolside to rest on one of the benches, inviting you to join as the raccoon approaches him> _
> 
> Oh thanks Don. Have you seen the kids? _<he points casually to the room with the cloud as the raccoon sits down>_ Cool, I'll wait. Nice dive by the way. This wolf is new here and I'm just showing him around while checking in on the little ones. Say hi! _<the ferret waves at you in a friendly fashion> _


"H-hello"


----------



## Universe (Sep 21, 2022)

*I cried out in pain*


----------



## Universe (Sep 21, 2022)

*I signed with my good paw I need medical attention*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “When I was 10 years old why?”


"And you dragons live how long?  Are you sure you didn't get slapped with a curse that forces this kind of clumsiness or something?"

The protogen scratched an ear.

"Something about this is unnatural."


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "And you dragons live how long?  Are you sure you didn't get slapped with a curse that forces this kind of clumsiness or something?"
> 
> The protogen scratched an ear.
> 
> "Something about this is unnatural."


“10,000 years why?”


----------



## Universe (Sep 23, 2022)

*I winced*


----------



## Mambi (Sep 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The protogen stared, amazed at the on-call medical assistance.
> 
> "Wow, this is certainly above what Sepia and Umber have at the amusement center's medical station.  They're pretty much limited to an admittedly well-stocked medkit, a bunch of splints, and a defibrillator and several hyposprays for true emergencies.  Neville's been trying to negotiate for a better-stocked medbay with little success.  It kinda sucks, because that med station can't do much for the metal parts if Salted Caramel and I get injured on the job.  Which is rare - usually Bailey or Spectrum has the most risk - but it can happen."



_<the fox nods and smiles with pride, having gone through several drills with the crew multiple times with confidence>_ Oh Aurora gives us the best diagnostics and the rest are linked technology. Most of it is integrated with her but maybe Mambi can spare some independent pads or stuff? They can be quite helpfull in an emergency. What's a hypospray though? Some sort of surface disinfectant?

_<he looks at the dragon clearly falling apart at the seams>_ Ummm, though we can't fix quite _everything_ it seems, he is quite hurt! Sir? <_the bunnies start to return instinctively, concerned as the dragon whimpers in pain. They gather some more glowing bands and looks at the fox awaiting instructions>_



Universe said:


> *I signed with my good paw I need medical attention*



_<at the fox's signal, the bunnies crowd around the dragon and start placing the bands around areas where he's rubbing>_ Aurora? Hey, why isn't she here yet?

_<they look around confused, as the fox bushes and presses the red button again> _Huh, that's odd. She was here a moment ago and usually is instant!

_<at that moment, the holobunny wearing a nurse's uniform appears and looks to the fox with slight embarrassment somehow>_ My apologies, circuitry priority was altered momentary and projection system was affected. How may I assist..oh, I see. Scanning dragon for further injuries...

_<as the holonurse passes her warm projected arm through the dragon's various body parts, the bunnies apply glowing bands and stickers at her guidance, covering several major parts in the process as they try to heal your various injuries more thoroughly...>_


----------



## Mambi (Sep 25, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> "H-hello"



_<the ferret waves back>_ Pleasure to meet you. Kal, your kids should be out soon. I was going to go to the steam room soon so take care! Need anything else?

_<the raccoon shakes his head>_ No thanks, we'll wait for 'em. What about you? <_the raccoon beckons to you politely>_


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the fox nods and smiles with pride, having gone through several drills with the crew multiple times with confidence>_ Oh Aurora gives us the best diagnostics and the rest are linked technology. Most of it is integrated with her but maybe Mambi can spare some independent pads or stuff? They can be quite helpfull in an emergency. What's a hypospray though? Some sort of surface disinfectant?
> 
> _<he looks at the dragon clearly falling apart at the seams>_ Ummm, though we can't fix quite _everything_ it seems, he is quite hurt! Sir? <_the bunnies start to return instinctively, concerned as the dragon whimpers in pain. They gather some more glowing bands and looks at the fox awaiting instructions>
> 
> ...


“Ow ow ow ow”


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2022)

*I couldn’t move my jaw without feeling intense pain*


----------



## Universe (Sep 25, 2022)

*My jaw was crooked and both hind legs were broken*


----------



## Hollowsong (Sep 26, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the ferret waves back>_ Pleasure to meet you. Kal, your kids should be out soon. I was going to go to the steam room soon so take care! Need anything else?
> 
> _<the raccoon shakes his head>_ No thanks, we'll wait for 'em. What about you? <_the raccoon beckons to you politely>_


"I don't need anything."


----------



## Mambi (Sep 26, 2022)

Hollowsong said:


> "I don't need anything."



S'ok then, take care and nice meeting you! _<the ferret bows and walks into an open stall against the wall and you see him sit down through the glass. As he taps on a console beside him, you see a small cloud start to form above the room, and lower down through a grating in the roof of the chamber. The ferret lays out and relaxes as the cloud fills the room and a thermometer shows the temperature rising slightly.>

<the raccoon watches a deer diving from the higher floating pool to the lower one with a large splash. As some water flies towards us, his paws glow and the water freezes in mid-air, and returns to the pool as he makes a pushing motion. He chuckles and looks at you> _Close one! Anyway, while we wait, why not tell me a little about yourself, if you don't mind. What do *you *like to do in your spare time?


----------



## Hollowsong (Sep 26, 2022)

"Well... I like tending to my mushroom garden."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 26, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the fox nods and smiles with pride, having gone through several drills with the crew multiple times with confidence>_ Oh Aurora gives us the best diagnostics and the rest are linked technology. Most of it is integrated with her but maybe Mambi can spare some independent pads or stuff? They can be quite helpfull in an emergency. What's a hypospray though? Some sort of surface disinfectant?


"Have you ever heard of a jet injector?  They basically inject medicines by using a high-pressure stream of liquid instead of inserting a needle.  Hyposprays are a more lightweight and advanced version of that.  The ones we have will even tell you where to put the spray end for best effect."


----------



## Mambi (Oct 2, 2022)

Hollowsong said:


> "Well... I like tending to my mushroom garden."



_<the ferret nods politely as the raccoon waves his paw and another tentacle of water snakes from the pool. The ferret extends his feet and winks to his friend as the water tentacle washes his toes gently> _

I used to garden small mushrooms, colourful ones and garden ones too. Never was very successful though, they can be quite tricky it seems. At least to me, perhaps you're quite successful after all! _<he laughs and wiggles his toes as the tentacle of water splashes his feet more> _


----------



## Mambi (Oct 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Have you ever heard of a jet injector?  They basically inject medicines by using a high-pressure stream of liquid instead of inserting a needle.  Hyposprays are a more lightweight and advanced version of that.  The ones we have will even tell you where to put the spray end for best effect."



_<the fox snacks his head gently>_ Ah yes of course, I remember those things! We used to have them until we modernized with Venusian medical tech after construction. They simply have 80% of their drugs in gassious form, and the remaining has a short range teleportational shunt to simply phase though the skin like Mambi does and in a sense "portal" the medicine directly into the bloodstream of the patient. Only effective to 1/2 a centimeter but totally painless as long as you have a good power source so portability is an issue as well sadly. Add to that they...

_<he looks over at the wailing dragon and shrugs>_ Ummm, maybe we should demonstrate assuming it penetrates those scales? _<he looks around for the missing bunnies...>_


----------



## Hollowsong (Oct 3, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the ferret nods politely as the raccoon waves his paw and another tentacle of water snakes from the pool. The ferret extends his feet and winks to his friend as the water tentacle washes his toes gently> _
> 
> I used to garden small mushrooms, colourful ones and garden ones too. Never was very successful though, they can be quite tricky it seems. At least to me, perhaps you're quite successful after all! _<he laughs and wiggles his toes as the tentacle of water splashes his feet more> _


He laughs merrily. "Yeah, some kinds are rather difficult to tend properly"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 3, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the fox snacks his head gently>_ Ah yes of course, I remember those things! We used to have them until we modernized with Venusian medical tech after construction. They simply have 80% of their drugs in gassious form, and the remaining has a short range teleportational shunt to simply phase though the skin like Mambi does and in a sense "portal" the medicine directly into the bloodstream of the patient. Only effective to 1/2 a centimeter but totally painless as long as you have a good power source so portability is an issue as well sadly. Add to that they...
> 
> _<he looks over at the wailing dragon and shrugs>_ Ummm, maybe we should demonstrate assuming it penetrates those scales? _<he looks around for the missing bunnies...>_


"I think we should demonstrate.  Might almost have to be touching the scales to get it to go through.  I've never seen a dragon this injury-prone."

The protogen shrugged.

"I still don't get how a dragon gets this way."


----------



## Universe (Oct 4, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I think we should demonstrate.  Might almost have to be touching the scales to get it to go through.  I've never seen a dragon this injury-prone."
> 
> The protogen shrugged.
> 
> "I still don't get how a dragon gets this way."


*I was trying not to move too much*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was trying not to move too much*


"I think once you're all taken care of, we might want to talk about limb braces.  Might help your situation."


----------



## Universe (Oct 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I think once you're all taken care of, we might want to talk about limb braces.  Might help your situation."


“Ow Ow Ow ow ow”


----------



## Mambi (Oct 14, 2022)

Hollowsong said:


> He laughs merrily. "Yeah, some kinds are rather difficult to tend properly"



_<the ferret winks and whispers> _I always found the best success with Psilocybe semilanceata, despite the inherent difficulty, though I try not to tell too many people for obvious reasons. _<he giggles and looks around to ensure nobody heard him> _


----------



## Mambi (Oct 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I think we should demonstrate.  Might almost have to be touching the scales to get it to go through.  I've never seen a dragon this injury-prone."
> 
> The protogen shrugged.
> 
> "I still don't get how a dragon gets this way."



_(sorry for the delays...family emergency)_

_<the fox shrugs and calmly beckons the medical bunnies again> _I don't know, inner ear maybe, or perhaps he ate a gypsy?
_<he laughs as the bunnies arrive and start applying varoups coloured wraps to the injured dragon> _


----------



## Universe (Oct 15, 2022)

*I groaned in agony*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 15, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _(sorry for the delays...family emergency)_
> 
> _<the fox shrugs and calmly beckons the medical bunnies again> _I don't know, inner ear maybe, or perhaps he ate a gypsy?
> _<he laughs as the bunnies arrive and start applying varoups coloured wraps to the injured dragon> _


_"Ate a gypsy?"_

The protogen shook his head in disbelief.

"He ain't no Lizzie or Seagorath, that's for sure, so I doubt that one.  I'd pin this one on inner ear issues.  You said Aurora did good diagnostics, maybe she should look?"


----------



## Universe (Oct 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Ate a gypsy?"_
> 
> The protogen shook his head in disbelief.
> 
> "He ain't no Lizzie or Seagorath, that's for sure, so I doubt that one.  I'd pin this one on inner ear issues.  You said Aurora did good diagnostics, maybe she should look?"


*My snout was still broken*


----------



## Universe (Oct 16, 2022)

*I groaned*


----------



## Mambi (Oct 18, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Ate a gypsy?"_
> 
> The protogen shook his head in disbelief.
> 
> "He ain't no Lizzie or Seagorath, that's for sure, so I doubt that one.  I'd pin this one on inner ear issues.  You said Aurora did good diagnostics, maybe she should look?"



_<the fox nods to the bunnies as he looks at the dragon with concern and presses a red button_> Inner ear, yeah maybe. Aurora, can you scan please?

<_with a shimmer, the holobunny appears once again wearing the skimpy nurses outfit. The smaller bunnies applying bandages part as she approaches and looks nose-to-nose with the dragon, her paws behind her back as she leans close> _You do appear to have measurable fragility and coordination issues. Please stand by. 



Universe said:


> *My snout was still broken* *I groaned*



Do not worry, this will take a moment only. 

_<a console on the bar comes to life and the bunnies crowd around it as the holonurse pushes her paw completely into your face, the projection feeling warm as it overlaps your head. The console displays a multi-layered image of your cranial bones and inner tissues as well as a detailed MRI-like image of your brain surrounded by green symbols. The bones of your ear are magnified in the corner of one display as the bunnies point closely to a small lump on the cochineal system.> _

Balance issues confirmed, small scar tissues along the tympanic systems. Snout repair underway. _<she pulls her paw out and the displays go black as the bunnies finish wrapping your bones and snout with a soft sparkling cloth> _


----------



## Universe (Oct 18, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the fox nods to the bunnies as he looks at the dragon with concern and presses a red button_> Inner ear, yeah maybe. Aurora, can you scan please?
> 
> <_with a shimmer, the holobunny appears once again wearing the skimpy nurses outfit. The smaller bunnies applying bandages part as she approaches and looks nose-to-nose with the dragon, her paws behind her back as she leans close> _You do appear to have measurable fragility and coordination issues. Please stand by.
> 
> ...


*I whimpered softly*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 20, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the fox nods to the bunnies as he looks at the dragon with concern and presses a red button_> Inner ear, yeah maybe. Aurora, can you scan please?
> 
> <_with a shimmer, the holobunny appears once again wearing the skimpy nurses outfit. The smaller bunnies applying bandages part as she approaches and looks nose-to-nose with the dragon, her paws behind her back as she leans close> _You do appear to have measurable fragility and coordination issues. Please stand by.
> 
> ...





Universe said:


> *I whimpered softly*


"Tympanic systems?"

The protogen scratched the band of his visor.

"Is this what fully-organics mean by an 'ear drum'?  I rely on gyroscopes for a sense of balance, so this kind of subtle detail is lost on me."


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

“owww” *I whimpered*


----------



## Mambi (Oct 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Tympanic systems?"
> 
> The protogen scratched the band of his visor.
> 
> "Is this what fully-organics mean by an 'ear drum'?  I rely on gyroscopes for a sense of balance, so this kind of subtle detail is lost on me."



_<the holonurse looks over with slight excitement and nods, replying politely as the bunnies finish their work_> A fellow synthetic? Welcome! I am getting acquired with a new physical avatar as well and this internal balance system they have *is* most unusual a sensation to adjust to. But yes you are correct, the equivalent would be an inner-cranial gyroscope while the organic version utilizes liquids and nerve pulses. Basically, this dragon is out of internal alignment as long as the tissues are pressing on this system. Alternately, he is merely inattentive during locomotion. 

_<you can't quite tell if she's joking or ribbing the dragon as she calmly continues>_ Those areas are quite sensitive to damage. @Universe , have you been hit in the head repeatedly lately or acquired other concussive damage that would result in this scarring so deep in your cranial unit?


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holonurse looks over with slight excitement and nods, replying politely as the bunnies finish their work_> A fellow synthetic? Welcome! I am getting acquired with a new physical avatar as well and this internal balance system they have *is* most unusual a sensation to adjust to. But yes you are correct, the equivalent would be an inner-cranial gyroscope while the organic version utilizes liquids and nerve pulses. Basically, this dragon is out of internal alignment as long as the tissues are pressing on this system. Alternately, he is merely inattentive during locomotion.
> 
> _<you can't quite tell if she's joking or ribbing the dragon as she calmly continues>_ Those areas are quite sensitive to damage. @Universe , have you been hit in the head repeatedly lately or acquired other concussive damage that would result in this scarring so deep in your cranial unit?


“Huh?”


----------



## Mambi (Oct 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Huh?”



_<she turns to the protogen with a grin and nods>_ I should interpret that as a probable "yes".


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

*I couldn’t stand up*


----------



## Universe (Oct 21, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<she turns to the protogen with a grin and nods>_ I should interpret that as a probable "yes".


*I tried to stand up anyway*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 21, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holonurse looks over with slight excitement and nods, replying politely as the bunnies finish their work_> A fellow synthetic? Welcome! I am getting acquired with a new physical avatar as well and this internal balance system they have *is* most unusual a sensation to adjust to. But yes you are correct, the equivalent would be an inner-cranial gyroscope while the organic version utilizes liquids and nerve pulses. Basically, this dragon is out of internal alignment as long as the tissues are pressing on this system. Alternately, he is merely inattentive during locomotion.
> 
> _<you can't quite tell if she's joking or ribbing the dragon as she calmly continues>_ Those areas are quite sensitive to damage. @Universe , have you been hit in the head repeatedly lately or acquired other concussive damage that would result in this scarring so deep in your cranial unit?


"Roughly about 40% synthetic.  Other 60% of me is organic, but tank-bred."

The protogen sighed.

"It does result in a few... odd stereotypes about my kind.  A lot of people think just because we're part synthetic that we can eat memory sticks without issue.  Sorry, but the digestive system's organic and can't handle the components of RAM that easily."

The protogen pulled out some kind of packaged meal bar.  The packaging made the product look like a memory stick, but the ingredients were entirely organic and edible, and the main ingredient seemed to be 'mutton'.

"If they try that with me I at least have an answer for them."


----------



## Universe (Oct 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Roughly about 40% synthetic.  Other 60% of me is organic, but tank-bred."
> 
> The protogen sighed.
> 
> ...


“I was wondering about that”


----------



## Mambi (Oct 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Roughly about 40% synthetic.  Other 60% of me is organic, but tank-bred."
> 
> The protogen sighed.
> 
> "It does result in a few... odd stereotypes about my kind.  A lot of people think just because we're part synthetic that we can eat memory sticks without issue.  Sorry, but the digestive system's organic and can't handle the components of RAM that easily."



_<the holonurse looks over with a curious expression_> Ah, that explains the discrepancy between your scans. I had assumed the pure organics were base and the rest was additive components. But to eat memory sticks? How odd, why would one with to cannibalize their own neural net? How peculiar...



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The protogen pulled out some kind of packaged meal bar.  The packaging made the product look like a memory stick, but the ingredients were entirely organic and edible, and the main ingredient seemed to be 'mutton'.
> 
> "If they try that with me I at least have an answer for them."



_<the holonurse passes her paw through the bar in your hand a moment>_ Pure organic composition. At your current organic breakdown rate, it seems you do not require many of those to function. A very efficient design by your creator. My design is more energy-intensive and requires an anti-matter heisenburg exchange converter in order to provide my needs. I have only recently learned what organic food tastes like at all due to my newly created avatar. @Marius Merganser has been very helpful in introducing me to many different forms of food and linking to appropriate times for consumption. For instance, did you know that the optimal time to have panned cakes is after engaging in vigorous...



Universe said:


> *I tried to stand up anyway*



_<distracted, the holonurse turns and motions to sit as the bunnies scramble to accommodate his new positioning>_ *Please*, be careful and they will be finished in a moment. I do not wish you to injure yourself further if avoidable. Just be patient and the bands will regenerate the root structure soon.


----------



## Universe (Oct 29, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holonurse looks over with a curious expression_> Ah, that explains the discrepancy between your scans. I had assumed the pure organics were base and the rest was additive components. But to eat memory sticks? How odd, why would one with to cannibalize their own neural net? How peculiar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I groaned*


----------



## Hollowsong (Oct 29, 2022)

The mushroom wolf stretches and dips a paw in the water.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 29, 2022)

Hollowsong said:


> The mushroom wolf stretches and dips a paw in the water.



_<you wind the water slightly warm as the water from the upper floating pool pours into it. You feel that water slightly cooler as it splashes randomly against you, the notice that the water splashes seemingly are floating now, and forming a wall to protect against other splashes??? Hearing a giggle, you turn around and see the original raccoon form earlier behind you, with 2 smaller raccoons who with glowing paws are laughing as they appear to be the ones forming the water wall. The larger raccoon pats his ferret friend on the back as he leaves, and then turns to you and chuckles> _

I see you kept out of trouble. Meet my 2 little ones, Cal and Dev...and yeah, Cal is named after me just spelled differently, it was his mom's idea but we all like it. <_he nods enthusiastically as he and the other relaxes and the water wall collapses. Reaching to to your height, he extends his paw to you and smiles childishly> _

Nice to meet you. Wanna play?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 31, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holonurse looks over with a curious expression_> Ah, that explains the discrepancy between your scans. I had assumed the pure organics were base and the rest was additive components. But to eat memory sticks? How odd, why would one with to cannibalize their own neural net? How peculiar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"The memory stick thing... yeah, it is peculiar, and I think some of my kind might have poisoned themselves that way."

The protogen put the bar away.

"Anti-matter converter?  A lot of the details surrounding anti-matter go over my head right into Clarke's Third territory, honestly.  I know the containment's a nightmare and that's all I know.  If you had the choice, would you attempt to find something less... risky for power?"


----------



## Universe (Oct 31, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The memory stick thing... yeah, it is peculiar, and I think some of my kind might have poisoned themselves that way."
> 
> The protogen put the bar away.
> 
> "Anti-matter converter?  A lot of the details surrounding anti-matter go over my head right into Clarke's Third territory, honestly.  I know the containment's a nightmare and that's all I know.  If you had the choice, would you attempt to find something less... risky for power?"


*I groaned from the floor*


----------



## Mambi (Nov 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Anti-matter converter?  A lot of the details surrounding anti-matter go over my head right into Clarke's Third territory, honestly.  I know the containment's a nightmare and that's all I know.  If you had the choice, would you attempt to find something less... risky for power?"


_
<the holonurse stops scanning the dragon and looks up intrigued>_ How interesting. I currently use a neutronium casing for my core's containment without issue, however it does render me quite unwieldy without the anti-gravitional balancers. I had not considered my power source a risk per-se as it appears stable. I did not design it, however...



Universe said:


> *I groaned from the floor*



_<the holonurse looks over at the dragon and shakes her head slowly>_ Please contain your suffering for a moment, nerve endings take time to repair. This topic is fascinating, and I shall return to your physical collapse momentarily. 

_<two of the bunnies look at each other and just shrug as they resume applying bandages and the holonurse continues> _As I was saying, my power source is not a risk but I can appreciate the alternatives if they are compatible as a secondary source for remote projection. What do you suggest? 

_<he fox taps his paws impatiently on the bar and points to a slowly-growing line of guests awaiting service, as he glares at the projection of the bunny>_


----------



## Universe (Nov 3, 2022)

*I winced*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 7, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holonurse stops scanning the dragon and looks up intrigued>_ How interesting. I currently use a neutronium casing for my core's containment without issue, however it does render me quite unwieldy without the anti-gravitional balancers. I had not considered my power source a risk per-se as it appears stable. I did not design it, however...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Well... given the sheer amount of power output..."

Desmond rubbed the chin of his visor.

"The problem is, power sources aren't usually my gimmick.  They're Neville's and Sal's.  Neville used to be a piece of a hostile AI that required a fusion reactor, but ever since he downloaded his core into a biological body to get away from said hostile AI - his 'retirement' as he calls it - he's been essentially the closest thing we have to a boss over at the amusement center where I work.  He speaks of something called 'charm quark solar' that he says runs the place... I think he's pulling our collective legs on it."

The protogen sighed.

"As for Sal... or Salted Caramel, the serpentine synth that also works concessions... he has been experimenting with some kind of biotech crystals.  Any time I ask, he calls it hadronium ore, so I _know_ he's trying to keep his work secret.  If I had to rely more on them instead of being biomechanical I'd have answers for you, but unfortunately, no luck here."


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 10, 2022)

(It's the RP still open to join this party?)


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 10, 2022)

even me?


----------



## Mambi (Nov 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Well... given the sheer amount of power output..."
> 
> Desmond rubbed the chin of his visor.
> 
> "The problem is, power sources aren't usually my gimmick.  They're Neville's and Sal's.  Neville used to be a piece of a hostile AI that required a fusion reactor, but ever since he downloaded his core into a biological body to get away from said hostile AI - his 'retirement' as he calls it - he's been essentially the closest thing we have to a boss over at the amusement center where I work.  He speaks of something called 'charm quark solar' that he says runs the place... I think he's pulling our collective legs on it."



_<the holobunny shakes her head and smiles_> I do not know of a "charm quark solar" It is more probable he has refined the fusion process. 



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The protogen sighed.
> 
> "As for Sal... or Salted Caramel, the serpentine synth that also works concessions... he has been experimenting with some kind of biotech crystals.  Any time I ask, he calls it hadronium ore, so I _know_ he's trying to keep his work secret.  If I had to rely more on them instead of being biomechanical I'd have answers for you, but unfortunately, no luck here."



That is fine, as my current power needs appear to be sufficient for my needs. If this dragon is sufficient repaired, I will leave you to your previous activities. Thank you for the information, and if it turns out this quark solar is real, I would be interested in further analysis. 

_<with a shimmer, the holobunny disappears into thin air as the fox at the bar starts pouring juices for other guests while casually remarking>_ Fragile dragons and quantum-dimeisionally powered AI's...this place gets stranger by the day. _<shrug> _She really is fine though, I never seen her have any issues before aside from the time she was taken over of course. Anyway, care for anything else while you're here?


----------



## Mambi (Nov 10, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> (It's the RP still open to join this party?)





TrixieFox said:


> even me?



(absolutely, come on in! You can start anywhere and either the holobunny or one of the staff will assist you in character. You'll make out fine.  )


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 10, 2022)

Mambi said:


> (absolutely, come on in! You can start anywhere and either the holobunny or one of the staff will assist you in character. You'll make out fine.  )


*touches a weird glowing door in a forest, falls asleep, suddenly snaps back* "where...where am I?"


----------



## Mambi (Nov 10, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *touches a weird glowing door in a forest, falls asleep, suddenly snaps back* "where...where am I?"



_<as you awaken to the sounds of a full rave in progress, looking around, you see the room you find yourself in is vast, with several doors and corridors leading all around, and the smell of various foods coming from a room off to the right. Through the haze of swirling lights and the noise of the rave music, you see dozens of creatures talking and dancing, with several on a series of couches and chairs in the corner milling about. You see a random skunk chilling on a reclining chair catches you looking around and waving in a friendly manner, as you are approached by a small well-dressed rabbit carrying a tray> _

Greetings! You must be one of Mambi's newest guests, he is currently indisposed in the holographic gardens but once he is more...coherent...I shall alert him to your arrival. If you need any further assistance feel free to press the red button on any console for our AI's guidance. Meanwhile, may I offer you a lemonaide, or still settling in?


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 10, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you awaken to the sounds of a full rave in progress, looking around, you see the room you find yourself in is vast, with several doors and corridors leading all around, and the smell of various foods coming from a room off to the right. Through the haze of swirling lights and the noise of the rave music, you see dozens of creatures talking and dancing, with several on a series of couches and chairs in the corner milling about. You see a random skunk chilling on a reclining chair catches you looking around and waving in a friendly manner, as you are approached by a small well-dressed rabbit carrying a tray> _
> 
> Greetings! You must be one of Mambi's newest guests, he is currently indisposed in the holographic gardens but once he is more...coherent...I shall alert him to your arrival. If you need any further assistance feel free to press the red button on any console for our AI's guidance. Meanwhile, may I offer you a lemonaide, or still settling in?


"A drink would be great" Trix said taking the drink... teleporting had made her weak "wait... who's Mambi?"


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 10, 2022)

This letter called 'Mambi' brought me a lot of happines. I didn't expect this at all! A party? I don't know what a party is but I know there is going to be people! People means talking, and that leads to meet everyone that cares about me!

_"Do not be too surprised Blanco.  Socializing is a basic skill you should learn, besides, it could be dangerous. I do not even know what is on the other side-"_

"Stop worrying Mr.Voice!" I cut him off. He wouldn't stop talking if I didn't do that! "This is an adventure! Besides, didn't you guys wanted me to meet other people? Well, this is the only opportunity we have!" I grinned at the nothingness.

Hearing a sigh, Mr.Voice talks with an annoyed tone. _"Fine. But I doubt you will meet me Blanco, do not even expect to meet my... race in that place."_

I just laugh. "If you say so!"

OH, I'm so excited! Looking at the red curtain, I could see new friends to make, new games to play! I can't hold any longer! Let's go!

"Goodbye white void!" And just like that. I walk trough the red curtain.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 10, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny shakes her head and smiles_> I do not know of a "charm quark solar" It is more probable he has refined the fusion process.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Not at the moment, I'll let the line settle down a bit."

The protogen started to turn away, but suddenly turned back.

"Wait a minute.... taken over?"

The protogen's visor indicated an eyebrow raise.

"I've heard of a few protogens running into malware issues, but an advanced AI like her?  How would someone even get into her systems?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Not at the moment, I'll let the line settle down a bit."
> 
> The protogen started to turn away, but suddenly turned back.
> 
> ...


*I looked shocked*


----------



## Mambi (Nov 11, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "A drink would be great" Trix said taking the drink... teleporting had made her weak "wait... who's Mambi?"



_<the small bunny looks at you, slightly confused> _"Who's Mambi?" Really? He-he's the owner of this place and the host of the party! He opened the portal that brought you here...oh I see, you must have arrived via another method. Ok, I see. Well, Mambi's kind of an...odd eccentric one...but he's very nice and helped design this place originally with the primary engineer, Landru, thousands of years ago. We have an observatory, full buffet and dining area with the best vegetarian options, this dance floor you're standing in plus multiple other private rooms, a holographic garden area, pool and sauna facilities, secure infinity cubes in the basement for dangerous containment...all coordinated by Aurora who is literally the AI of the building itself. Oh, and there's a beach outside in the back as well. 

_<he smiles and stands politely with his paws behind his back>_ Our staff it at your disposal. Is there anything else I can do for you before I return to my duties?


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 11, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the small bunny looks at you, slightly confused> _"Who's Mambi?" Really? He-he's the owner of this place and the host of the party! He opened the portal that brought you here...oh I see, you must have arrived via another method. Ok, I see. Well, Mambi's kind of an...odd eccentric one...but he's very nice and helped design this place originally with the primary engineer, Landru, thousands of years ago. We have an observatory, full buffet and dining area with the best vegetarian options, this dance floor you're standing in plus multiple other private rooms, a holographic garden area, pool and sauna facilities, secure infinity cubes in the basement for dangerous containment...all coordinated by Aurora who is literally the AI of the building itself. Oh, and there's a beach outside in the back as well.
> 
> _<he smiles and stands politely with his paws behind his back>_ Our staff it at your disposal. Is there anything else I can do for you before I return to my duties?


"Where can I find a good meal at?" Trix said brushing off her black pants and tactical long sleeve shirt "as you can see its been a while since I've had one"


----------



## Mambi (Nov 11, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> "Goodbye white void!" And just like that. I walk trough the red curtain.



_<as you enter and look around more, you see a stack of plates and a huge spread of food on a massive circular table in the center of the room. Off to one side you see what looks like a juice bar operated by a fox, while a large chocolate fountain pours different shades of brown like an odd rainbow as a flat waterfall from a spout to a bowl, several guests passing strawberries on a fork through it. You see a few guests reaching into a plate to grab cheese actively on fire but touching and eating it without any apparent harm somehow. Off to one side, several uniformed rabbits are carrying trays from a double-door to one side and carefully entering a section encased by a purple energy barrier to replenish the nuts and jars of peanut butter. You take a moment to enjoy the incredible aromas are emerging from the room in general before deciding what to do, as one of the bunnies notices you and quickly approaches> _

Greetings, you must have just arrived! Mambi should be around shortly, I think, as he's indisposed at the moment to put it politely. Has anyone told you how this place works yet? Consoles can provide maps to any of the recreation areas and pressing any red button will summon Aurora, the building's AI, and she can help with any further mappings if you get lost. 

I was heading up to the pool and observatory if interested, or feel free to relax by the dance floor or in the gardens or pool and sauna facilities. May I assist you further at this time? _<he stands politely with a professional smile>_


----------



## Mambi (Nov 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Not at the moment, I'll let the line settle down a bit."
> 
> The protogen started to turn away, but suddenly turned back.
> 
> ...



_<the fox shudders as several of the attending medical bunnies wince as they continue packing up their equipment>_ Yeah, it was a nasty situation a while back. One of Mambi's guests brought along a malevolent AI with them, and it was highly advanced on par with Aurora herself. It was able to scan her and while her core was safe and stable, the AI took over all physical systems and effectively possess her "body", which was this building. Several guests were hurt in the mayhem, but with the help of her and a few other guests working in conjunction with a trapped Aurora on a secured console, we were eventually able to restore her back to control. 

There's more afterwards of course, as he was a devious one, but that was the closest we ever had to a total system failure. Ironically that same AI as a part of his plot was responsible for the creation of her physical avatar, so some good came from the whole experience, but yeeeah, he was a tricky one that had everyone fooled. Especially the duck who was interested in her, @Marius Merganser I believe his name was if I recall. That AI is now destroyed after several massive incidents, but Aurora's quite secure now and I think she implemented security features to prevent that from happening again, luckily. 

_<the fox takes a deep breath, clearly recalling a traumatic moment>_ Scary times...


----------



## Universe (Nov 11, 2022)

*I groaned still on the floor*


----------



## Mambi (Nov 11, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "Where can I find a good meal at?" Trix said brushing off her black pants and tactical long sleeve shirt "as you can see its been a while since I've had one"



_<the bunny lights up as he points to a set of double-doors adjacent to the room>_ Oh, the main kitchen and dining area is right trough there! Please, feel free to have anything you with. I recommend the cheese flambe, it's delicious! All nuts and fish are behind the allergen barrier for safety, if you have any allergic concerns.

_<as you look through the doors closely, you see a stack of plates and a huge spread of food on a massive circular table in the center of the room. Off to one side you see what looks like a juice bar operated by a fox, while a large chocolate fountain pours different shades of brown like an odd rainbow as a flat waterfall from a spout to a bowl, several guests passing strawberries on a fork through it. You see a few guests reaching into a plate to grab cheese actively on fire but touching and eating it without any apparent harm somehow. Off to one side, several uniformed rabbits are carrying trays from a double-door to one side and carefully entering a section encased by a purple energy barrier to replenish the nuts and jars of peanut butter.>

<the bunny taps you to get your attention>_ It's mostly vegetarian but the chefs are quite talented so if you have any particular needs, please let us know.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 11, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny lights up as he points to a set of double-doors adjacent to the room>_ Oh, the main kitchen and dining area is right trough there! Please, feel free to have anything you with. I recommend the cheese flambe, it's delicious! All nuts and fish are behind the allergen barrier for safety, if you have any allergic concerns.
> 
> _<as you look through the doors closely, you see a stack of plates and a huge spread of food on a massive circular table in the center of the room. Off to one side you see what looks like a juice bar operated by a fox, while a large chocolate fountain pours different shades of brown like an odd rainbow as a flat waterfall from a spout to a bowl, several guests passing strawberries on a fork through it. You see a few guests reaching into a plate to grab cheese actively on fire but touching and eating it without any apparent harm somehow. Off to one side, several uniformed rabbits are carrying trays from a double-door to one side and carefully entering a section encased by a purple energy barrier to replenish the nuts and jars of peanut butter.>
> 
> <the bunny taps you to get your attention>_ It's mostly vegetarian but the chefs are quite talented so if you have any particular needs, please let us know.


"thank you" Trix bows her head a bit and walks through the doors "I could go for a good burger and fries rn"


----------



## Universe (Nov 11, 2022)

“Owwwwwww”


----------



## Universe (Nov 11, 2022)

*My stomach growls*


----------



## Mambi (Nov 11, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "thank you" Trix bows her head a bit and walks through the doors "I could go for a good burger and fries rn"



_<the bunny freezes a moment, and blushes deeply_> A "burger"? Ummm, I think I know these "fries", assuming you mean fried potatoes as a guest ordered one before, but I don't know what this "burger" is, sorry. I've never "burgled" anything before, nor do I know the term. Maybe our head chef can help you with that, he's much more experienced in alternative foods. 

_<he smiles slightly and meekly asks_> Ummm...if I may ask, a-are they good?


----------



## Mambi (Nov 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I groaned still on the floor*
> 
> 
> Universe said:
> ...


_
<the fox looks down at you as the medical bunnies check over the bandages. Giving the fox a thumbs-up, they continue packing their stuff as the fox chimes dismissively and points to the buffet table>_ Sir, the holonurse told you it would take some time, but you'll be fine. Why not have something with protein maybe to encourage cellular regrowth...some cheese or nuts perhaps?


----------



## Universe (Nov 11, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the fox looks down at you as the medical bunnies check over the bandages. Giving the fox a thumbs-up, they continue packing their stuff as the fox chimes dismissively and points to the buffet table>_ Sir, the holonurse told you it would take some time, but you'll be fine. Why not have something with protein maybe to encourage cellular regrowth...some cheese or nuts perhaps?


*I nodded*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 11, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny freezes a moment, and blushes deeply_> A "burger"? Ummm, I think I know these "fries", assuming you mean fried potatoes as a guest ordered one before, but I don't know what this "burger" is, sorry. I've never "burgled" anything before, nor do I know the term. Maybe our head chef can help you with that, he's much more experienced in alternative foods.
> 
> _<he smiles slightly and meekly asks_> Ummm...if I may ask, a-are they good?


*Trix blushes* "Yes they are" *trix looked around the room at other foods she might be able to eat*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 11, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the fox shudders as several of the attending medical bunnies wince as they continue packing up their equipment>_ Yeah, it was a nasty situation a while back. One of Mambi's guests brought along a malevolent AI with them, and it was highly advanced on par with Aurora herself. It was able to scan her and while her core was safe and stable, the AI took over all physical systems and effectively possess her "body", which was this building. Several guests were hurt in the mayhem, but with the help of her and a few other guests working in conjunction with a trapped Aurora on a secured console, we were eventually able to restore her back to control.
> 
> There's more afterwards of course, as he was a devious one, but that was the closest we ever had to a total system failure. Ironically that same AI as a part of his plot was responsible for the creation of her physical avatar, so some good came from the whole experience, but yeeeah, he was a tricky one that had everyone fooled. Especially the duck who was interested in her, @Marius Merganser I believe his name was if I recall. That AI is now destroyed after several massive incidents, but Aurora's quite secure now and I think she implemented security features to prevent that from happening again, luckily.
> 
> _<the fox takes a deep breath, clearly recalling a traumatic moment>_ Scary times...


"Ouch.  That definitely sounds like a massive scare.  Maybe I'll stay away from further following that question for the time being..."



Mambi said:


> _<the fox looks down at you as the medical bunnies check over the bandages. Giving the fox a thumbs-up, they continue packing their stuff as the fox chimes dismissively and points to the buffet table>_ Sir, the holonurse told you it would take some time, but you'll be fine. Why not have something with protein maybe to encourage cellular regrowth...some cheese or nuts perhaps?


Noting the fox's discussion with Sunspot, the protogen looked towards the buffet table.

"Just be aware that if you want peanuts or the like, you'll have to go close to them.  I'm seeing a barrier... looks a little like the disinfectant lights we use on the machines at the amusement center."


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 12, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you enter and look around more, you see a stack of plates and a huge spread of food on a massive circular table in the center of the room. Off to one side you see what looks like a juice bar operated by a fox, while a large chocolate fountain pours different shades of brown like an odd rainbow as a flat waterfall from a spout to a bowl, several guests passing strawberries on a fork through it. You see a few guests reaching into a plate to grab cheese actively on fire but touching and eating it without any apparent harm somehow. Off to one side, several uniformed rabbits are carrying trays from a double-door to one side and carefully entering a section encased by a purple energy barrier to replenish the nuts and jars of peanut butter. You take a moment to enjoy the incredible aromas are emerging from the room in general before deciding what to do, as one of the bunnies notices you and quickly approaches> _
> 
> Greetings, you must have just arrived! Mambi should be around shortly, I think, as he's indisposed at the moment to put it politely. Has anyone told you how this place works yet? Consoles can provide maps to any of the recreation areas and pressing any red button will summon Aurora, the building's AI, and she can help with any further mappings if you get lost.
> 
> I was heading up to the pool and observatory if interested, or feel free to relax by the dance floor or in the gardens or pool and sauna facilities. May I assist you further at this time? _<he stands politely with a professional smile>_



Oh wow! Someone is talking to me in front of me! It looks so different from me! It has big ear, it's white just like my home! And small, is everyone small or I'm tall? Who cares about that? Anyways. 
Not only this small big eared person is here, I can see more people! I didn't expect such weird people appear in this so called party. Nevertheless, I need to talk to big ears. Mr.Voice said is rude to not respond to someone if they're talking to me. And besides, I'm super excited to meet someone!

"Hello! I'm Blank or Blanco! You can call me whatever you want! Oh~ Mambi? Yep! It was the letter who invited me this place! It's incredible! I never saw anything like this on my life. So many colors and weird things! How does this work? The thing called 'Auro-roa'.  And what is an AI? Is it a person too? Oh wait!, you told me something about a red button, how does it work-"

Then an angry voice appeared suddenly, making me jump a little. 

_"Blanco! Stop it. You are just annoying the poor bunny. Apologize to him and stop rambling. I know you are excited, but there are limits of what you can do."_ 

Oh. Sorry, I didn't know. Next time I will control myself Mr.Voice!

"Sorry little person-" Didn't Mr.Voice said it was a bunny? "Bunny! Yes, Bunny! I'm so sorry! I was annoying you with my talking right? I'm very sorry about that." Is it 'bunny' a name or a race. Like 'Wolf' is my race name a not my name. Mr.Voice told me many things about this topic but I just- Wait, don't get distracted! I need to apologize first!

The bunny stared at me with a confused gaze, then after one second he smiled at me. Good! That mean he's not annoyed at me right? Way to go me!

_"I do feel sorry about this bunny who is dealing with the most clueless person in the world."_ Mr.Voice said in a whisper, or not so much whisper if I heard him.

What is Mr.Voice talking about? I'm not 'clueless' or whatever that means! I know he's mocking me with that tone. 

Forget about it Blanco. Mr.Voice is far more wise and intelligent than you, so it is the true whatever he said! I believe in him!

I looked at the bunny. "Well, now that I apologized, can you tell me EVERYTHING about this awesome place?" With a big smile forming on my face. I expect this 'bunny' to start explaining. 

_"Oh no."_


----------



## Mambi (Nov 12, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> "Hello! I'm Blank or Blanco! You can call me whatever you want! Oh~ Mambi? Yep! It was the letter who invited me this place! It's incredible! I never saw anything like this on my life. So many colors and weird things! How does this work? The thing called 'Auro-roa'.  And what is an AI? Is it a person too? Oh wait!, you told me something about a red button, how does it work-"
> 
> Then an angry voice appeared suddenly, making me jump a little.
> 
> ...



_<the bunny blushes deeply and stares open mouthed at the excited creature before him, finally able to speak he regains his composure>_ I-I-well sir, I'm merely the staff but I can tell you that you are currently standing in the most advanced structure I am aware of since I was feed from...well that's not important right now. What IS important is this structure is alive, and you're currently in the main dining room of her. "Her", is this, the finest of Andromedian technology built thousands of years ago with Mambi. Here, this will be easier to explain this way, hold on.

_<the bunny presses a button on a nearby console, and suddenly before you the air shimmers and a beautiful tall holographic blue rabbit appears, barely dressed and clearly female. As the background shows through her curvy form, she places her paws behind her back and addresses the smaller bunny in a robotic yet somehow sensual voice> _

Greetings and welcome. How may I assist you? 

Aurora, can you please tell this person a little about you?

_<the bunny turns and stares at you as she smiles slightly>_ Certainly. I am currently composed of twenty quadrillion tactile sensors and projector nanofibers in my main structure, as well as multi-phasic enegy and particle sensors. My core is composed of a neutronoum shell and is secured in the lower levels of me. I am composed of a fusion of Andromedian and Venusion technology and was created by my designer Landru approximately 4583 years ago using the neuro patterns of his biological offspring. I am currently occupying my time by engaging in monitoring several individuals who are...

_<the bunny waves his paws and interrupts frantically, a sense of embarrassment showing> _*Aurora stop, it's ok*, I meant tell him about the layout of the place!

_<the holobunny stops instantly and nods> _Certainly. As well as the kitchen and dining area you see around you, I am composed of a main dance floor that is currently active, as well as a holographic garden area and central observatory on the roof. There is also a pool and sauna area with several floating cubes to swim in, as well as several private rooms and this kitchen and dining area to consume bio-matter for pleasure. I have recently acquired a physical avatar and have discovered this to be quite enjoyable! _<she beams with pride for a moment before resuming her default professional pose and tone> _There are currently one hundred and forty-right guests in me, as well as Mambi himself, though he is currently heavily intoxicated in garden room three, playing with holographic butterflies while being treated by medical staff. Do not worry...he will be fine. 

_<the smaller bunny blushes deeply and waves her to stop> _OH...er, th-thank you Aurora! I didn't know that, I'll go prepare the usual post-catnip snacks!

_<as he quickly rushes off leaving you there suddenly, the holobunny stares at him coldly without moving and freezes in place, as if awaiting further instructions. Seeing none and not being dismissed by the absent-minded bunny, the holobunny turns to you and smiles warmly as she addresses you politely> _

Greetings and welcome. Do you require any further assistance at this time?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 12, 2022)

(I did came in here, but it's just too long ago, back at page 21 or something, so I'm rejoining anew lol)

He's not exactly a party person, but meeting up with new people and maybe even making friends, in this "party for free for all" thing going on, got him intrigued.
Taking the offer and seeing the rift that opens up, somehow able to fit even a *massive* one like him, he is pretty surprised himself.
Thankfully, everyone on the other side seems to just minding their own business and having their own fun with each other, so he's not gonna draw unwanted attention from who knows how many in there.
And when he does step through the rift, he sees that he seems to not be the only large one around here. Even *bigger* ones like dragons and the likes have their own place, around the smaller guests.
The party really is "for all", then. No fluke. All good.
If there's anyone in here that recognizes him, he is known as Jin the blacksmith, specialized in making, maintaining, repairing and upgrading weapons in pretty much any galaxy, any universe he's been in, with his signature arcane tools being the magma stones, lava, flame, and his invaluable sunlight-edge hammer.
But even a blacksmith needs times where his hands are free and not holding tools and equipment for that tiresome job.
Even a blacksmith could use some time to cool down after working for so long with the heat of the forge.
And he's just gonna have a good time today. No weapons, no fighting, none of those.
... Well, maybe he still needs his hammer though. In case something needs repair.


Spoiler: sunlight-edge hammer











Otherwise, just some good foods, good drinks and good talks with good people, for a good... whatever time it is.
Morning ? Afternoon ? Evening ? Who cares.
It's party time.

(decided on Jin's official size, too : he's 3.45m tall from feet up to top of his head, and body length is literally 9.6m from his front belly to the tip of his tail lol)


Spoiler: very big dude


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 12, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny blushes deeply and stares open mouthed at the excited creature before him, finally able to speak he regains his composure>_ I-I-well sir, I'm merely the staff but I can tell you that you are currently standing in the most advanced structure I am aware of since I was feed from...well that's not important right now. What IS important is this structure is alive, and you're currently in the main dining room of her. "Her", is this, the finest of Andromedian technology built thousands of years ago with Mambi. Here, this will be easier to explain this way, hold on.
> 
> _<the bunny presses a button on a nearby console, and suddenly before you the air shimmers and a beautiful tall holographic blue rabbit appears, barely dressed and clearly female. As the background shows through her curvy form, she places her paws behind her back and addresses the smaller bunny in a robotic yet somehow sensual voice> _
> 
> ...



Woah! That sure is a lot of stuff to remember!

_"I agree. I did not expect this party had technology so advanced. Still, It does not surprise me anymore."_ Oh? The great Mr.Voice didn't expect this outcome? 

_"Do not tease me Blanco."_ He~ Sorry~

_"I still expected this party to be more... magical per say."_ He said with a dissapointed tone.

Awwwww, now he's sad. Don't be sad Mr.Voice! We have more things to do! Maybe we should ask Aurora about Mambi. Maybe he has this magical thingy you're asking! 
Now that I mentioned Aurora. I remembered about the little guy who run away, I forgot to ask his name. A potential friend has escaped! Noooooo!

_"Do not be so dramatic. We could always bump into him again by accident. Besides, there are many people here to make friends Blanco."_ Mr.Voice remind me that I still can make friends. Now I'm not sad! 

I looked at the blue bunny who is just keeping a small smile. She looks friendly! Maybe she wants to be my friend! "Auro-roa! Opsss! Your name is really hard to pronounce! Sorry. Anyways, do you want to be my friend?] Oh! How nervous I am! Will she say yes or no? I really want to know!

_"And ask her if she can guide us to Mambi."_ Mr.Voice asked hurriedly.

Mambi? Isn't Mambi the letter? Why are asking for it if it's already here- _"You dumbo. Just ask her."_

Mr.Voices sounds exhausted. Didn't he get enough sleep? He always sounds so tired when he talks to me. Mybe it's about something named 'work', always keeping him awake and not be able to sleep enough he said. Sounds like a bad person! Maybe I just should find this person and-

_"Blanco! The question!"_ Mr.Voice shouted.

Ah! Yes! The question! "And can you bring me to Mambi? Please? Mr.Voice wanted to find him, but I'm pretty sure is this card." 

I grabbed the envelope and show it to Aurora, who it sudenly turn into fire in my hands. "Oh~ Pretty!" That was weird and cool! I wan't to see it again!

_"Blanco! Are you okay?! You are not hurt, right? I knew this was a bad idea! I should have seen this coming-"_ The preoccupied Mr.Voice was suddenly interrupted by Aurora, who was in silence this entire time.

I forgot about Aurora, I'm going to be such a bad friend! She is going say no right- Oh, wait. What was the difference of a 'she' and a 'he'? _"Dammit Blanco, This is serious! Can you not have a little of common sens-"]_


----------



## Mambi (Nov 14, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Trix blushes* "Yes they are" *trix looked around the room at other foods she might be able to eat*


_
<the bunny opens his mouth to ask more about it, then stops himself as he resumes his professionalism. Figuring there would be time to ask about such matters later, he walks the newcomer over to the table and picking up his tray, starts placing a few small bits of crackers and fruit along it to carry with him as he remarks to you> _

Well whatever these "burgers" are, I'll be sure to ask our chef about them. In the meantime, please enjoy yourself with this spread. I think the potato wedges are probably similar to these "fries" you're referring to, though you might find it interesting that they are stone-baked with only the finest artisan herbs and cheeses. _<he beams proudly as he makes the final arrangement of his tray before turning away from you> _

Please have fun then, and remember Aurora can help you anytime if you can't see any staff or guests. I'll alert Mambi as soon as I see him. _<with a bow, he moves through the crowd offering more snacks as you see a polite doe smiling your way as she places a strawberry into the stream of chocolate from the fountain>_


----------



## Mambi (Nov 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ouch.  That definitely sounds like a massive scare.  Maybe I'll stay away from further following that question for the time being..."



_<the fox nods and starts cleaning a glass with a cloth>_ It was quite the situation, but I assure you guess security was tot paramount. We also had an incident once where her core was safe but her personality was altered by a prankster with some sort of mind control ability. She was able to tap into 'Rora's physical avatar and somehow it carried through to the main systems. Wild time that one; Aurora wouldn't let anyone touch her, she was irrational, and it took some ding to purge and realign her memory files but again, back to normal. 

_<he grunts softly and rolls his eyes>_ Hmmm, maybe I should consider tending bar in the Caribbean instead someday? *They* don't get attacked regularly...



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Noting the fox's discussion with Sunspot, the protogen looked towards the buffet table.
> 
> "Just be aware that if you want peanuts or the like, you'll have to go close to them.  I'm seeing a barrier... looks a little like the disinfectant lights we use on the machines at the amusement center."



_<overhearing, the fox beams with pride>_ *Yes*, actually that one was *my *idea! We had a few fish and nut sensitive individuals so I suggested an airlock system. Basically the barrier will key to non-living nut and fish proteins and molecule chains, and instantly separate them into raw ions on contact, but everything else is perfectly safe. Even floating scent particles cannot escape! Watch this. *Hey Don, mind throwing a cracker or something through the field to show this one how it works?*

_<a small bunny inside the field replenishing a jar of but butter looks up at the fox and waves. Taking a piece of bread and spreading some peanut butter on it, he places it on his paw and holding it up, walks through the barrier and places the bread half-way through the light wall. The peanut butter instantly disappears on contact with the barrier, leaving half the toast inside the barrier covered and the other half outside the barrier completely bare. He pulls the bread back to him and holds it up to show us, then with a nod starts snacking on it as he returns to his duties> _


----------



## Universe (Nov 14, 2022)

*I was in pain*


----------



## Mambi (Nov 14, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> And when he does step through the rift, he sees that he seems to not be the only large one around here. Even *bigger* ones like dragons and the likes have their own place, around the smaller guests.
> The party really is "for all", then. No fluke. All good.
> If there's anyone in here that recognizes him, he is known as Jin the blacksmith, specialized in making, maintaining, repairing and upgrading weapons in pretty much any galaxy, any universe he's been in, with his signature arcane tools being the magma stones, lava, flame, and his invaluable sunlight-edge hammer.
> But even a blacksmith needs times where his hands are free and not holding tools and equipment for that tiresome job.
> ...



_<as a shadow falls across the dance floor upon your arrival, several dancing guests part to allow you to comfortably navigate the room. However you look at the doors on either side of the room and realize quickly that it may be a tight squeeze in the hallways even with them bare of others. A bunch of small bunnies in uniforms come running up to you and straining their necks as they barely come to your knee, look straight up at the underside of your trunk as they try to communicate with you> _

E-excuse me sir, c-can you hear us ok? Welcome to the party but please be careful as there are 2 guests behind you currently. Ummm, we'll see what we can do for you in a moment but first I need to talk to my staff a moment, ok? J-just stay there and hang tight!

_<the bunnies quickly turn and form a circle-huddle as they murmur to each other, with one peeking out every now and then to see you and measure things with his paws roughly. After several seconds, they break it up as one brings up a console with a rough outline of you showing in a 3D space on it and starts pointing to various marked rooms and corridors>_ Ok, I think you'll be able to get around for the most part, but you'll have to avoid hallways three, four, and seven. However the double-doors lead to the higher ceilings so I think you'll be ok there as they show 5 meters clearance height and the width is designed to transport Mambi's training droids, same as the elevator. As for the buffet table over there through the double-doors? Just...watch with you turn around and avoid the nut area as you won't fit through the airlock, but we *can *have staff available to bring you anything you'd like. _<the bunnies all look at each other and with a quick nod and a paw-shake, they disperse to start spreading the necessary information>_

So sir, sorry for that, we merely aren't used to accommodating one of your...stature...our apologies. May we offer you anything for the moment?


----------



## Mambi (Nov 14, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> I looked at the blue bunny who is just keeping a small smile. She looks friendly! Maybe she wants to be my friend! "Auro-roa! Opsss! Your name is really hard to pronounce! Sorry. Anyways, do you want to be my friend?] Oh! How nervous I am! Will she say yes or no? I really want to know!



_<the holobunny simply nods and enunciates coldly_> My designation is pronounced "oh-ROAR-ah" but do be concerned if it is spoken in error. Many guests do not even utilize my designation. Many are not even aware I have one nor are aware of my sentience. As to your inquiry of friendship, I do not object at this time.



Vino The Strange-One said:


> Ah! Yes! The question! "And can you bring me to Mambi? Please? Mr.Voice wanted to find him, but I'm pretty sure is this card."
> 
> I grabbed the envelope and show it to Aurora, who it sudenly turn into fire in my hands. "Oh~ Pretty!" That was weird and cool! I wan't to see it again!




_<the holobunny looks around as the card disintegrates, then tilts her head confused>_ Error: There is no user designate "Mister Voice" on file at this time. As for transport to Mambi, yes I can bring you to him, however I am not certain as to his mental condition at this time. Regardless, he is in Garden room three, this way. 

_<as she starts to walk down the hall, she waves her paw and a series of yellow dots light up on the floor and lead around the corner. She pauses at a random console and as the display lights up, you see a sleek black cat laying cross-eyed against a beautiful grassy embankment in front of a stunning lake. The cat is giggling to himself as he passes his paw in front of his face repeatedly, as you see a set of bunnies trying to get him to drink from a bottle labelled with strange symbols and a leaf with a red slash through it. The holobunny moves on as the display goes dark and she resumes her conversation unaffected by the cat's state of being> _

It would appear that Mambi may need a moment more once we arrive, however the antidotes are fast acting, even for one of his tolerances. Based on historical recovery with the elixir, he should be fine to greet you once we arrive, and if not it will not take much longer. Did you require him for a particular purpose or mere introductions?


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 14, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny opens his mouth to ask more about it, then stops himself as he resumes his professionalism. Figuring there would be time to ask about such matters later, he walks the newcomer over to the table and picking up his tray, starts placing a few small bits of crackers and fruit along it to carry with him as he remarks to you> _
> 
> Well whatever these "burgers" are, I'll be sure to ask our chef about them. In the meantime, please enjoy yourself with this spread. I think the potato wedges are probably similar to these "fries" you're referring to, though you might find it interesting that they are stone-baked with only the finest artisan herbs and cheeses. _<he beams proudly as he makes the final arrangement of his tray before turning away from you> _
> 
> Please have fun then, and remember Aurora can help you anytime if you can't see any staff or guests. I'll alert Mambi as soon as I see him. _<with a bow, he moves through the crowd offering more snacks as you see a polite doe smiling your way as she places a strawberry into the stream of chocolate from the fountain>_


"thank you" Trix said as she grabbed a plate and got some food


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 14, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as a shadow falls across the dance floor upon your arrival, several dancing guests part to allow you to comfortably navigate the room. However you look at the doors on either side of the room and realize quickly that it may be a tight squeeze in the hallways even with them bare of others. A bunch of small bunnies in uniforms come running up to you and straining their necks as they barely come to your knee, look straight up at the underside of your trunk as they try to communicate with you> _
> 
> E-excuse me sir, c-can you hear us ok? Welcome to the party but please be careful as there are 2 guests behind you currently. Ummm, we'll see what we can do for you in a moment but first I need to talk to my staff a moment, ok? J-just stay there and hang tight!
> 
> ...


That was a bit awkward, but it's alright, he thinks. He chuckles.

Jin : It's alright, take your time, thanks.

He remains there, not moving, so as to avoid accidentally knocking someone over. While waiting for the bunnies, he takes a look around the place, mostly to (try to) get an idea of the layout and know where the doors would be.
First thing everyone should know when getting to anywhere new, is to familiarize themselves with the layout of the area, in case of emergency.
Until one of the bunnies returns with the 3D map.
He watches as the bunny shows him areas that he can get to, without worrying about his size, except hallways number 3, 4 and 7. And the nut area.
He chuckles.

Jin : Well I'm not a fan of nuts myself, so no issues there. And, thanks for the offer, but I would prefer to help myself with the buffet. But that's for later. Right now...

He looks around the spot he's standing.

Jin : May I ask if there's anywhere I can take a seat ? Sorry, I didn't really think my size would be this much of an issue.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 14, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He watches as the bunny shows him areas that he can get to, without worrying about his size, except hallways number 3, 4 and 7. And the nut area.
> He chuckles.
> 
> Jin : Well I'm not a fan of nuts myself, so no issues there. And, thanks for the offer, but I would prefer to help myself with the buffet. But that's for later. Right now...
> ...



_<the initial bunny excitedly points to the left wall, where a large inky lump is placed against a console.>_ Oh of course sir! I do apologize, as this structure was designed for Mambi and standard guests of 1.5 to 2.5 meters height with some room for acoustics. Still though I promise you, your size truly is no problem, I assure you!!! You are not the first guest Mambi has had over that required altered physical accommodations so *please*, the embarrassment is all ours. If we knew of your impending arrival we would have had all this in place already, but if you can forgive us, adaptation is quite simple! For example, your seat, sir! 

_<as the bunny motions for you to follow, he approaches the mass and taps gently onto a nearby console. As a pink beam of light passes over you harmlessly, you see the inky mass start to shift and pulse, reforming itself slowly and flattening while bulging on the sides as an opening forms near the back the exact width of your tail in a U-shaped depression. As the mass settles, you see it has reformed into a custom black soft rubbery chair with spongy armrests, a tail opening with a secondary support to rest it on once fed through the back, and a cozy backing with curves clearly designed for your frame...all seemingly perfect for your measurements as the display shows your outline seated in wireframe on the chair in the display. The bunny smiles widely and waves his paw to the seat, trying to talk over the music playing>_

There you are, one custom seat sir. Please enjoy while I bring you some refreshments. Do you have any preferences at this time?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 14, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the initial bunny excitedly points to the left wall, where a large inky lump is placed against a console.>_ Oh of course sir! I do apologize, as this structure was designed for Mambi and standard guests of 1.5 to 2.5 meters height with some room for acoustics. Still though I promise you, your size truly is no problem, I assure you!!! You are not the first guest Mambi has had over that required altered physical accommodations so *please*, the embarrassment is all ours. If we knew of your impending arrival we would have had all this in place already, but if you can forgive us, adaptation is quite simple! For example, your seat, sir!
> 
> _<as the bunny motions for you to follow, he approaches the mass and taps gently onto a nearby console. As a pink beam of light passes over you harmlessly, you see the inky mass start to shift and pulse, reforming itself slowly and flattening while bulging on the sides as an opening forms near the back the exact width of your tail in a U-shaped depression. As the mass settles, you see it has reformed into a custom black soft rubbery chair with spongy armrests, a tail opening with a secondary support to rest it on once fed through the back, and a cozy backing with curves clearly designed for your frame...all seemingly perfect for your measurements as the display shows your outline seated in wireframe on the chair in the display. The bunny smiles widely and waves his paw to the seat, trying to talk over the music playing>_
> 
> There you are, one custom seat sir. Please enjoy while I bring you some refreshments. Do you have any preferences at this time?


This structure was made for people from 1.5 to 2.5 meters height. Him being 3.45 almost sounds like too much of a big deal.
But that's just the height part. And probably with anthro's in mind. For him, he's a taur... and a pretty wide one, too.
Still, at least he doesn't have to take his leave because the host can't accommodate his size.

Jin : Well... if I know where exactly this is, like the physical location of it, and how to get here from... y'know, the outside ? At the front doors ? Then I think it'd have been easier for you, heh. But yeah, I got here through the wormhole instead. Still, that's very kind of you.

Still, he follows the bunny, to see that inky lump near a console. He has no idea what that thing is, and doesn't really feel comfortable getting anywhere near it.
When the pink light beam passes over him, he guesses that it's for scanning his size. Probably since he asked for a seat.
But he doesn't expect to see that lump, reforming itself into a sort of "chair"... for a taur.
When he says "seat", he just means somewhere empty for him to sit down, not exactly a chair or anything. He's a taur, after all.
But the bunny just has to go out of his way to get this custom seat, for him.
Curious at how it feels, and cautious at how durable it is against his weight, the elephant taur slowly places one leg on it. It feels pretty soft and comfy, like a sofa.
He steps a whole leg on it, then two, then all fours, on a "chair" that looks about as big as a mattress itself, for his size... and surprisingly durable, for his weight.
Needless to say, he is amazed. He lays down on his whole lower body, like a massive beast getting comfortable and resting.

Jin : This feels great, thank you very much.

He takes out his tool (looks like a big wrench, but nothing too special) and puts it down next to him, inside the chair too.

Jin : As for drinks... hmmm... I think I'll take one hot cocoa, if you have it. If not... well, I'm down for whatever you recommend. You've been a great help, so far. I appreciate that.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 14, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the fox nods and starts cleaning a glass with a cloth>_ It was quite the situation, but I assure you guess security was tot paramount. We also had an incident once where her core was safe but her personality was altered by a prankster with some sort of mind control ability. She was able to tap into 'Rora's physical avatar and somehow it carried through to the main systems. Wild time that one; Aurora wouldn't let anyone touch her, she was irrational, and it took some ding to purge and realign her memory files but again, back to normal.
> 
> _<he grunts softly and rolls his eyes>_ Hmmm, maybe I should consider tending bar in the Caribbean instead someday? *They* don't get attacked regularly...


"Maybe.  If you do take another gig, just... if Manilow's tale was any indication, stay away from the Copacabana nightclub."



Mambi said:


> _<overhearing, the fox beams with pride>_ *Yes*, actually that one was *my *idea! We had a few fish and nut sensitive individuals so I suggested an airlock system. Basically the barrier will key to non-living nut and fish proteins and molecule chains, and instantly separate them into raw ions on contact, but everything else is perfectly safe. Even floating scent particles cannot escape! Watch this. *Hey Don, mind throwing a cracker or something through the field to show this one how it works?*
> 
> _<a small bunny inside the field replenishing a jar of but butter looks up at the fox and waves. Taking a piece of bread and spreading some peanut butter on it, he places it on his paw and holding it up, walks through the barrier and places the bread half-way through the light wall. The peanut butter instantly disappears on contact with the barrier, leaving half the toast inside the barrier covered and the other half outside the barrier completely bare. He pulls the bread back to him and holds it up to show us, then with a nod starts snacking on it as he returns to his duties> _


"Neat trick.  Yeah, does kind of work like the disinfecting lights, but faster."


Universe said:


> *I was in pain*


The protogen tried to brace the big dragon.

"Come on, big guy.  They were talking about you eating some protein and I can't carry the food past the barrier... let me help you get over there."


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny looks around as the card disintegrates, then tilts her head confused>_ Error: There is no user designate "Mister Voice" on file at this time. As for transport to Mambi, yes I can bring you to him, however I am not certain as to his mental condition at this time. Regardless, he is in Garden room three, this way.
> 
> _<as she starts to walk down the hall, she waves her paw and a series of yellow dots light up on the floor and lead around the corner. She pauses at a random console and as the display lights up, you see a sleek black cat laying cross-eyed against a beautiful grassy embankment in front of a stunning lake. The cat is giggling to himself as he passes his paw in front of his face repeatedly, as you see a set of bunnies trying to get him to drink from a bottle labelled with strange symbols and a leaf with a red slash through it. The holobunny moves on as the display goes dark and she resumes her conversation unaffected by the cat's state of being> _
> 
> It would appear that Mambi may need a moment more once we arrive, however the antidotes are fast acting, even for one of his tolerances. Based on historical recovery with the elixir, he should be fine to greet you once we arrive, and if not it will not take much longer. Did you require him for a particular purpose or mere introductions?


"Mambi isn't the letter?! That's a massive revelation-" _"Blanco, this isn't time for changing your perspective on many things. Right now I need to question this Holobunny."_ Mr.Voice said with a stern tone.

Looking at the blue eared person. I remembered something crucial. Something that doesn't makes sense even for me! 

"Mr.Voice, can't she hear you? You're talking to me but she doesn't seem to notice you." This is something I need to know!

Mr.Voice didn't seemed too fazed by my question, as he responded very quickly.

_"Honestly, I expected this question from you. To satiate your curiosity, the problem is that you are the only one that can hear me. Something that I even predicted before even coming to this party."_ Mr.Voice give a small cough. _"She even stated that does not seem to reconigze me. We need to take precautions just in case. Refrain from talking out loud to me, talk to me in your mind."_ He ordered.

Talking in my mind?! Awwww! It's really weird for me and confusing. But if Mr.Voice said so, then I will do it! I just hope this isn't something that I will do in the long run. That, and Mr.Voice Isn't someone who will give me orders without a reason! He even said so himself, he hates to give order and bear 'responsabilities' or something between these lines. 

Welp, Let's do this! Here goes nothing. 

Concentrating, I tried to imagine two circles in a black space, perfectly rounded and white as my home. One is in the left side, the other is in the right side. Now, I imagined this time or 'commanded' to my mind to keep my 'thoughts' in the left circle. With that done, I can see in the left circle many of things, like the blue bunny, some people I said hello passing by, the ethereal voice of Mr.Voice, I don't understand how I can see that but I let that thought go.

Now for the right circle. I 'command' my mind to make appear words, any kind of words. Words started to appear in the right circle, mashed together, incoherent but still easy to understand. Now, I pushed a feeling of 'intent to talk'' or 'instinct to talk' in the right circle. I hope that feeling was strong enough to make this work. And now for the final part. I imagine myself talking to Mr.Voice, with a simple word.

{H-Hello?} This is strange, I don't know if I'm mixing my thoughts with the mind talking! {Am I doing it fine?}

_"Yes, you are doing good."_ Mr.Voice reassured me that I'm doing it right.

Yes! It worked! I'm so happy that I will dance-

_"Blanco! The question that I need you to ask!"_ Oh, right! Mr.Voice needed something from me! Let's finish this request first and then dance later!

I let myself calm a little before responding. {Of course, what do you need to ask to the blue bunny?}

_"Ask her if this party is not dangerous in any way. The fire did not affect you in any possible of harm, so I need to know how... many safety precautions they have here."_ Dangerous? What's that? Is it something good or bad? And precautions for what? I think there's no need for precautions here! This place is perfect!

But as always, I don't say anything. He has his reasons to have this kind of questions.

_"One more thing. Do not say, 'Mr Voice has a question'."_ He said in squeak tone. Wait a minute... Is he imitating my voice? Hey! That doesn't sound like me! _"Say something like... 'I have a question!' Yeah, ask her that." _ He finally finished with his request.

That doesn't sound like my voice at all! I sound more... agrravated? Wait, no. It's deep! Or was it grave? Yeah that was it- Wait a second. I was ranting about something that maybe I missheard a part of the conversaton. Not that I'm not good paying attention, but this is something I would not 'missheard' so easily. Because of what Mr.Voice just said, is something that I don't like to do. Well, something *WE* don't like to do. 

So with some caution, I said what I *MAYBE* missheard. {Did you asked me to... lie?} Well, with not so much caution at the end.

Mr.Voice responded as always, very quickly. _"Of course not Blanco, this is not lying. Lying; it is something you hide with your words if you have done something bad. That, is lying." _

Oh, that makes sense! Mr.Voice will never make me do something bad! After all, he is the one who teached me everything good and bad and it's differences! 

{Okay!} It seems I had the wrong misunderstaing of the meaning ' Lying'! Stupid Blanco, you should never doubt of  Mr.Voice again! 

Looking at the floaty rectangular, I see 'Mambi' who is a black fuzzy ball! How cute! Who seems playing on the grass with other bunnys! The bunnys are trying to give him some bottles with yellow liquid on his mouth, some fail, other has succes. What kind of game is that? Are they trying to win by giving him that yellow liquid and Mambi has to stop them? It seems a very interesting game to play. Nevertheless, I want to play with them too! I can't wait! 

Thet rectangular thing goes dark before the blue bunny starts talking. It seems this kind of bottles are called antidotes and that Mambi is affected by something. I hope that isn't nothing bad. But he seemed happy in the rectangular thingy, so it seems that nothing is wrong. And so, silence has returned. Except the talking of other people and the so called 'music' in the background.

...

Come on! Just ask her! Why is it so hard to do?! It was so easy to do before! So why now I can't do it?! Just DO IT!

Steeling my nerves, I close my paws and tighten hem, just to have some little of courage. I take a deep breath and sigh. And then, I talk. "I-Is this p-party not d-d-dangerous...?" Woah, that preparation was for nothing! I stuttered and I didn't even finish the question! Why now? Why did that happen? It's not like I did something bad, right? Right. I didn't do anything bad. I'm just nervous being in this place. It must be that, yeah.

_"I am not surprised. Still, thank you Blanco."_ Oh, right. 

{There's no problem Mr.Voice!} Yep, I did this because I'm helping Mr.Voice! So I did nothing wrong! Yep. That's right. He said lying is when I hide something bad! So I didn't hide anything like that!

Mr.Voice is a good person after all!


----------



## Universe (Nov 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Maybe.  If you do take another gig, just... if Manilow's tale was any indication, stay away from the Copacabana nightclub."
> 
> 
> "Neat trick.  Yeah, does kind of work like the disinfecting lights, but faster."
> ...


*I looked grateful*


----------



## Mambi (Nov 18, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Trix blushes* "Yes they are" *trix looked around the room at other foods she might be able to eat*


_
<you see the table is a veritable garden of vegetarian options but no recognizable meats. You see some items on crackers that look like they could be slices of meat but with an odd colouring and scent. As you look over the foods, the bunny whispers to you nervously> _

It's all organic and plant-based. Ummm, these "burgers", is it...meat...in them? Er, because I can contact the chef and some of the tigers if you need something more...<_shudder_>...more "primal"? _<he gulps slightly, clearly uncomfortable at the idea, but having seemingly dealt with the request in the past. You can see as a prey animal him fighting his instincts as he tries to still steer you towards the table subtly, despite his words> _


----------



## Mambi (Nov 18, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Well... if I know where exactly this is, like the physical location of it, and how to get here from... y'know, the outside ? At the front doors ? Then I think it'd have been easier for you, heh. But yeah, I got here through the wormhole instead. Still, that's very kind of you.



_<the bunny nods professionally and smiles_> Oh our pleasure. We are here to accommodate as best we can, sir!



PC Master Race said:


> Curious at how it feels, and cautious at how durable it is against his weight, the elephant taur slowly places one leg on it. It feels pretty soft and comfy, like a sofa.
> He steps a whole leg on it, then two, then all fours, on a "chair" that looks about as big as a mattress itself, for his size... and surprisingly durable, for his weight.
> Needless to say, he is amazed. He lays down on his whole lower body, like a massive beast getting comfortable and resting.
> 
> ...



_<the bunny looks at you with a face of total confusion> _Um, sir? Cocoa? The baking ingredient? Like, the bitter chocolate base powder? I-I don't think I understand, how would you drink a glass of powder?? I mean, I can certainly warm some up in a container for you if you *really* wish it of course, but I can't see how that would be enjoyable or even possible for someone to drink in any...

_<as he sputters out his apology, a passing ferret overhears and taps him on the shoulder. Leaning in, he whispers something to the bunny as his eyes light up and he smacks himself in the forehead. The ferret giggles and continues on his way as the bunny's face reddens completely and he sheepishly turns to you> _

Ohhh, you meant a thinner creamier modified "hot chocolate" beverage, that makes much more sense! I'm sorry, I was not aware it was just called "cocoa" by some. Huh, learn something new every day! I shall return right away with some! _<still embarrassed, he darts off through the double doors to confirm with the chef the proper proportions> _


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 18, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<you see the table is a veritable garden of vegetarian options but no recognizable meats. You see some items on crackers that look like they could be slices of meat but with an odd colouring and scent. As you look over the foods, the bunny whispers to you nervously> _
> 
> It's all organic and plant-based. Ummm, these "burgers", is it...meat...in them? Er, because I can contact the chef and some of the tigers if you need something more...<_shudder_>...more "primal"? _<he gulps slightly, clearly uncomfortable at the idea, but having seemingly dealt with the request in the past. You can see as a prey animal him fighting his instincts as he tries to still steer you towards the table subtly, despite his words> _


"You know what... I'll be fine" Trix said with a smile noticing the discomfort in the bunny


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 18, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny looks at you with a face of total confusion> _Um, sir? Cocoa? The baking ingredient? Like, the bitter chocolate base powder? I-I don't think I understand, how would you drink a glass of powder?? I mean, I can certainly warm some up in a container for you if you *really* wish it of course, but I can't see how that would be enjoyable or even possible for someone to drink in any...


The elephant taur tilts his head at the bunny's confusion. What he thoight would just be a normal drink, is mistaken for... baking powder.
As the bunny litterally offers to warm some chocolate powder, and in a container, he almost bursts out laughing. Not that he would laugh at the bunny's face, more so he just finds it too hilarious.



Mambi said:


> Ohhh, you meant a thinner creamier modified "hot chocolate" beverage, that makes much more sense! I'm sorry, I was not aware it was just called "cocoa" by some. Huh, learn something new every day! I shall return right away with some! _<still embarrassed, he darts off through the double doors to confirm with the chef the proper proportions>_


Jin : Yes, yes, exactly. Where I am, it's either hot chocolate or hot cocoa. Same thing, really.

He sounds pleased that the bunny finally gets it, and nods in approval.
Some people might have been annoyed at the bunny's mistake and started crying about wasting their time, but at least in this case, he got a chuckle out of it thanks to the bunny's confusion and mistake earlier, and all is good.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 18, 2022)

Vino The Strange-One said:


> "Mambi isn't the letter?! That's a massive revelation-"


_
<the holobunny nods as she points to the console>_ Correct, Mambi is our ancient feline host, approximately 6000 years old and roughly 1835 more than myself. 



Vino The Strange-One said:


> _"Honestly, I expected this question from you. To satiate your curiosity, the problem is that you are the only one that can hear me. Something that I even predicted before even coming to this party."_ Mr.Voice give a small cough. _"She even stated that does not seem to reconigze me. We need to take precautions just in case. Refrain from talking out loud to me, talk to me in your mind."_ He ordered.
> 
> Talking in my mind?! Awwww! It's really weird for me and confusing. But if Mr.Voice said so, then I will do it! I just hope this isn't something that I will do in the long run. That, and Mr.Voice Isn't someone who will give me orders without a reason! He even said so himself, he hates to give order and bear 'responsabilities' or something between these lines.
> 
> Welp, Let's do this! Here goes nothing.



_<the holobunny sees you seemingly staring off and tilts her head in confusion, awaiting further instructions> _



Vino The Strange-One said:


> Come on! Just ask her! Why is it so hard to do?! It was so easy to do before! So why now I can't do it?! Just DO IT!
> 
> Steeling my nerves, I close my paws and tighten hem, just to have some little of courage. I take a deep breath and sigh. And then, I talk. "I-Is this p-party not d-d-dangerous...?" Woah, that preparation was for nothing! I stuttered and I didn't even finish the question! Why now? Why did that happen? It's not like I did something bad, right? Right. I didn't do anything bad. I'm just nervous being in this place. It must be that, yeah.
> 
> _"I am not surprised. Still, thank you Blanco."_ Oh, right.



_<the holobunny stands politely and replies coldly> _While there is a significant potential for danger, I can assure you that we are capable of maintaining security and safety for our guests, despite previous instances of potential harm. As well as complete particle sensors for monitoring of dangerous activity, my entire structure has been outfitted with gravonium plating that can be activated during security lockdowns, creating an impenetrable barrier. As well we have security droids I can control as required, plus I can access multiple tentacle ports as required. Furthermore the basement contains security containment cubes with quantum-entangled infinity fields to compress the space surrounding them to galaxy-wide distances, make escape impossible for any creature no matter their capabilities. In addition, Mambi has his own abilities plus some of the staff have magical capabilities plus raw skills in combat in the event of a security matter requiring violence. 

_<she smiles proudly and with confidence> _I assure you, you are quite safe in this environment.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 20, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "You know what... I'll be fine" Trix said with a smile noticing the discomfort in the bunny



_<the bunny wipes his brow in visible relief as he nods respectfully> _Oh, ok, I recommend the cheese flambe and the carrot quiche. Take care! 

_<he smiles as he takes his tray and continues milling among the other guests, leaving you to your snacks> _


----------



## Mambi (Nov 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Yes, yes, exactly. Where I am, it's either hot chocolate or hot cocoa. Same thing, really.
> 
> He sounds pleased that the bunny finally gets it, and nods in approval.
> Some people might have been annoyed at the bunny's mistake and started crying about wasting their time, but at least in this case, he got a chuckle out of it thanks to the bunny's confusion and mistake earlier, and all is good.


_
<after several minutes, the bunny returns with another one behind him, each paw carrying a large cup of steaming chocolate liquid, with his partner carrying a small container of cream and a cup of brown sugar. They set them down gently before you and smile>_ Here you are sir, the chef assures me the correct ratios were used, but then he tends to be quite arrogant so I took the liberty of bringing additions for personal taste, over his narcissistic objections I might add. _<the other bunny snickers as the first one gives him a side-eye>_ Please enjoy, and if you need anything else, feel free to ask or use the console!

_<they bow bow deeply and return to the kitchen, as your can overhear his assistant giving him a ribbing over standing up to the chef finally?> _


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 21, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<after several minutes, the bunny returns with another one behind him, each paw carrying a large cup of steaming chocolate liquid, with his partner carrying a small container of cream and a cup of brown sugar. They set them down gently before you and smile>_ Here you are sir, the chef assures me the correct ratios were used, but then he tends to be quite arrogant so I took the liberty of bringing additions for personal taste, over his narcissistic objections I might add. _<the other bunny snickers as the first one gives him a side-eye>_ Please enjoy, and if you need anything else, feel free to ask or use the console!
> 
> _<they bow bow deeply and return to the kitchen, as your can overhear his assistant giving him a ribbing over standing up to the chef finally?> _


He chuckles a the two's not-so-pleasant remark of the chef, then nods.

Jin : That's very kind of you. Thank you.

He waits for them to leave, then takes a sip of the chocolate. Quite the lovely taste of the drink.
He sets the cup down, then sits back and enjoys the peace.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 21, 2022)

Wow I'm a year late! *a brown wolf said as he just showed up out of nowhere, and apparently knew about the party*

Choco : I kept forgetting to join this party ever since I saw it. But I'm here now! Hmm... Where's the food table?


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

*I signed can someone get me something to eat*


----------



## Mambi (Nov 21, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Wow I'm a year late! *a brown wolf said as he just showed up out of nowhere, and apparently knew about the party*
> 
> Choco : I kept forgetting to join this party ever since I saw it. But I'm here now! Hmm... Where's the food table?



_<as you stand in the dance hall, the lights and music swirling as many dance around you, a nearby wolf hears you and points to a set of double doors> _

Food's right over there friend. The servants must be busy but use the red button on a console if you're lost. Take care and see you around!

_<he returns to his friends and continues shaking his tail to the beat as you approach the doors in question. As you enter and look around more, you see a stack of plates and a huge spread of food on a massive circular table in the center of the room. Off to one side you see what looks like a juice bar operated by a fox, while a large chocolate fountain pours different shades of brown like an odd rainbow as a flat waterfall from a spout to a bowl, several guests passing strawberries on a fork through it. You see a few guests reaching into a plate to grab cheese actively on fire but touching and eating it without any apparent harm somehow. Off to one side, several uniformed rabbits are carrying trays from a double-door to one side and carefully entering a section encased by a purple energy barrier to replenish the nuts and jars of peanut butter. You take a moment to enjoy the incredible aromas are emerging from the room in general before deciding what to do> _


----------



## Mambi (Nov 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I signed can someone get me something to eat*



_<seeing you clearly injured and assisted by @Firuthi Dragovic , a bunny drops everything and comes over immediately_> Oh, sorry, I did not realize how injured you are. We're happy to assist in any way, so what can we get for you, sir?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 21, 2022)

Choco : Am I in food heaven or something?

*I walk up to the tables, with a plate of course, wouldn't wanna be messy, and pick up some things to eat. Perhaps waiting for someone to start a conversation. Otherwise, I'll just eat.*


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<seeing you clearly injured and assisted by @Firuthi Dragovic , a bunny drops everything and comes over immediately_> Oh, sorry, I did not realize how injured you are. We're happy to assist in any way, so what can we get for you, sir?


*I signed can I have a veggie burger?*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 21, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<seeing you clearly injured and assisted by @Firuthi Dragovic , a bunny drops everything and comes over immediately_> Oh, sorry, I did not realize how injured you are. We're happy to assist in any way, so what can we get for you, sir?





Universe said:


> *I signed can I have a veggie burger?*


"Well, you were told to get protein..."

The protogen took a breath.

"Burgers are usually made with ground meat, but there has been an increased desire for veggie burgers at the center where I work.  You could grind beans up into a patty, use the top of a portobello mushroom, put together certain types of soy protein... there's a lot of ways to do it."


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Well, you were told to get protein..."
> 
> The protogen took a breath.
> 
> "Burgers are usually made with ground meat, but there has been an increased desire for veggie burgers at the center where I work.  You could grind beans up into a patty, use the top of a portobello mushroom, put together certain types of soy protein... there's a lot of ways to do it."


*I nodded*


----------



## Mambi (Nov 22, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Well, you were told to get protein..."
> 
> The protogen took a breath.
> 
> "Burgers are usually made with ground meat, but there has been an increased desire for veggie burgers at the center where I work.  You could grind beans up into a patty, use the top of a portobello mushroom, put together certain types of soy protein... there's a lot of ways to do it."





Universe said:


> *I nodded*



_<the servant bunny that was talking to @TrixieFox stops loading his tray and taps you on the shoulder gently, having overheard your conversation>_ Er, excuse me sir, and mister dragon, but you should know that *all* the food you see is vegetable-based, and the chef assures me that the base is a bean-soy hybrid that's almost indistinguishable from "real" meat. I-I'll just take his word for it but the tigers seem to enjoy it so it can't be too different. I assume this "burger" thing that you and another guest mentioned is like a sandwich based on the description, and thus...right over there!

_<he points to a plate with a small stack of disk-like objects bathed in a reddish light. He takes one in some tongs and places it between a square toasted bun, pointing to the miscellaneous vegetables near it> _Anything you wish to add, I'd be happy to assist. The ketchup is hummus-based, red beets, or traditional roma tomato, depending on your preference. As for other toppings, I-I don't actually know what goes on this "burger" normally but I'm certain we can accommodate. <_he giggles sheepishly>_


----------



## Mambi (Nov 22, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Am I in food heaven or something?
> 
> *I walk up to the tables, with a plate of course, wouldn't wanna be messy, and pick up some things to eat. Perhaps waiting for someone to start a conversation. Otherwise, I'll just eat.*


_
<as you load up your plate and see a servant bunny talking to other guests, a hyper skunkette bops up to the juice bar and starts flirting with the fox bartender. As he blushes and hands her a pineapple juice, and kisses him on the snout and humming to herself, virtually dances over to where you are to get some cheese snacks.>_

Oh HYA sunshine, excuse me, just reachin' for some cheese. Mmmm, gotta love the spi-cy ones, that kick is _wild!_ New here? Like, I'm Sheila! _<she pulls you into a huge hug oblivious to your comfort level, and with a quick squeeze releases you and giggles>_ Just arrivin', hot stuff? <_she winks playfully as you see a doe look over at her with a look of horror and embarrassment, clearly a friend of the shunk by familiarity as she tries to make it to your "rescue">_


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 22, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Oh HYA sunshine, excuse me, just reachin' for some cheese. Mmmm, gotta love the spi-cy ones, that kick is _wild!_ New here? Like, I'm Sheila! _<she pulls you into a huge hug oblivious to your comfort level, and with a quick squeeze releases you and giggles>_ Just arrivin', hot stuff? <_she winks playfully as you see a doe look over at her with a look of horror and embarrassment, clearly a friend of the shunk by familiarity as she tries to make it to your "rescue">_


Choco: Well, I did just get here actually, and went to do what I always do when U arrive at parties. See what food they got to offer. Oh, I'm Choco by the way. Almost always forget to mention that.

*He rubs the back of his head a little in slight embarrassment of nearly forgetting to mention his name again. He did do this quite a lot when meeting someone new.*


----------



## Mambi (Nov 22, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He chuckles a the two's not-so-pleasant remark of the chef, then nods.
> 
> Jin : That's very kind of you. Thank you.
> 
> ...



_<you watch the various dancers for a while shaking their tails to the beats as a small lizard walks near you holding his head in pain, barely aware of his surroundings as he staggers and moans while staring at the floor. Sitting at a nearby table and trying to adjust his seat for comfort, he sets his juice down and turns to the console to his side, speaking into it softly as he winces through a clear headache> _

Hey Aurora...can you please reduce volume in this region by 50 percent until I leave? Appreciate it greatly...

_<as you see the face of the holobunny appear on the display and nod, you notice a flash of a shimmering light wall appear around this region of the room, as the volume instantly drops significantly with no noticeable effect or change anywhere else based on the dancers.  As the barrier becomes more and more transparent with each second until it vanishes completely, the lizard sighs deeply and relaxes more, clearly relieved. Finally noticing you properly, he glances up at you and grins weakly> _

Oh, sorry, I hope you don't mind...I just needed a break from the noise. I can return it to normal in a minute if you prefer though. I just...after dealing with a certain skunk I needed some relaxation as she's very hard on the head after a while! Oh, my manners, name's Rex by the way, nice to meet you. _<he nods his head slowly in a small respectful bow>_


----------



## Universe (Nov 22, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the servant bunny that was talking to @TrixieFox stops loading his tray and taps you on the shoulder gently, having overheard your conversation>_ Er, excuse me sir, and mister dragon, but you should know that *all* the food you see is vegetable-based, and the chef assures me that the base is a bean-soy hybrid that's almost indistinguishable from "real" meat. I-I'll just take his word for it but the tigers seem to enjoy it so it can't be too different. I assume this "burger" thing that you and another guest mentioned is like a sandwich based on the description, and thus...right over there!
> 
> _<he points to a plate with a small stack of disk-like objects bathed in a reddish light. He takes one in some tongs and places it between a square toasted bun, pointing to the miscellaneous vegetables near it> _Anything you wish to add, I'd be happy to assist. The ketchup is hummus-based, red beets, or traditional roma tomato, depending on your preference. As for other toppings, I-I don't actually know what goes on this "burger" normally but I'm certain we can accommodate. <_he giggles sheepishly>_


*My snout is still broken*


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 23, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<you watch the various dancers for a while shaking their tails to the beats as a small lizard walks near you holding his head in pain, barely aware of his surroundings as he staggers and moans while staring at the floor. Sitting at a nearby table and trying to adjust his seat for comfort, he sets his juice down and turns to the console to his side, speaking into it softly as he winces through a clear headache> _
> 
> Hey Aurora...can you please reduce volume in this region by 50 percent until I leave? Appreciate it greatly...
> 
> ...


The elephant taur is sitting there relaxing and enjoying his drink, while watching the others having their own good times.
Until he sees the lizard not having a good time. In fact, quite the opposite.
At the guy's request to turn the volume down by half, sounds like he's not a fan of loud noises and certainly not a fan of loud noises with what seems to be a headache, judging by how pained he looks.
The elephant taur shakes his head and puts his drink down.

Jin : Oh no, it's OK, I don't mind. I generally prefer when things are quiet, anyway. And, name's Jin. Pleasure's all mine.

He rests his arms on the side of the "custom-made" chair he's having.

Jin : So, you got a headache ? Or just got hit in the head ?


----------



## Universe (Nov 23, 2022)

*I signed broken snout how am I supposed to eat*


----------



## Mambi (Nov 23, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco: Well, I did just get here actually, and went to do what I always do when U arrive at parties. See what food they got to offer. Oh, I'm Choco by the way. Almost always forget to mention that.
> 
> *He rubs the back of his head a little in slight embarrassment of nearly forgetting to mention his name again. He did do this quite a lot when meeting someone new.*



_<the shunk laughs loudly and licks her lip playfully>_ ooOOo, Choco, you say? I love that name, sounds tasty! Yeah, Mambikins got the best spread usually at these shindings, don't he? You just _*got* _to try the pepperpoppers, they're hot and cool at the same time! Here, like dis, sweetie!
_
<reaching over to take a small jalapeno pepper stuffed with an herbed cheese, she dips it into an orange steaming sauce and flipping it into the air, throws her head back and with a wide mouth, catches it and in a single bite, swallows in one shot. With a wicked grin, she winces from the heat and fans herself while giggling>

Mmmm, _hot sting but soooo worth it. Here, you try one! _<she holds up one for you but before she can give it to you, her doe friend arrives and quickly places her arm around he mouth and shoulders with a sheepish smile>_ 

Oh hello, don't mind her, has she been giving you trouble? I'm so sorry if she has..._<she blushes slightly, as this is clearly not an uncommon occurrence for her>_


----------



## Mambi (Nov 23, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The elephant taur is sitting there relaxing and enjoying his drink, while watching the others having their own good times.
> Until he sees the lizard not having a good time. In fact, quite the opposite.
> At the guy's request to turn the volume down by half, sounds like he's not a fan of loud noises and certainly not a fan of loud noises with what seems to be a headache, judging by how pained he looks.
> The elephant taur shakes his head and puts his drink down.
> ...


_
<the lizard looks up and takes a sip of his juice>  _Headache, I was dragged around by a crazy skunkette and she's a hyper one. All bop and dance and screams and chaos, fun for a while I guess but impossible to keep up. She needs a handler, not a date, and this lizard isn't the one for the job! After about an hour or two of her, I'll be honest, it's all I could handle! Luckily she distracts easily and I was able to slip away to here. 

_<he takes another drink and lays back in his chair, weakly grinning to you>_ Let me warn you though friend, if she comes near you, stay away for your own sake! _<laugh> _Still though, my problem, not yours, sorry for the story. It's a pleasure to meet someone more, reasonably relaxed shall we say. <_chuckle_> The dance floor may be for many, but personally I'm more partial to the pool and garden areas. Have you had the chance to see them yet? They're quite nice even if they're semi-holographic. Peaceful nonetheless with a good mix of real and synthetic, I don't know how he does it but it's like you're really there. _<he sighs dreamily as he recalls the place>_


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 23, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Oh hello, don't mind her, has she been giving you trouble? I'm so sorry if she has..._<she blushes slightly, as this is clearly not an uncommon occurrence for her>_


Choco : Well, not really. And I'm sorry, Sheila. Spice isn't really my thing. I'm more into sweet and sour.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I signed broken snout how am I supposed to eat*



_<the servant bunny looks closely at the healing progress of the bandages and nods in agreement. Returning the burger to a blue-lit sterile drawer under the table, he runs to the fox at the bar and whispers something to him. As the fox starts loading several fruit into a blender, the bunny rushes over and grabs some yogourt, tofu cubes, various green leaves, and gives them to the fox. He then passes through the purple allergen barrier to retrieve several seeds and nuts and places them in an airtight container that self-seals with a hiss. After engaging the airlock system to let them leave, he transports the nuts to the fox, who carefully adds them to the mix before tossing the container into a device that liquefies it instantly for recycling.>

<after several minutes of vigorous blending, the bunny returns with the smoothie and a large straw, and a smaller one for @Firuthi Dragovic >_ Here you go sir, and you too sir, this should work for you and is loaded with proteins and other nutrients for you. It's fruit cocktail flavour, specialty of the house. Enjoy!


----------



## Universe (Nov 24, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the servant bunny looks closely at the healing progress of the bandages and nods in agreement. Returning the burger to a blue-lit sterile drawer under the table, he runs to the fox at the bar and whispers something to him. As the fox starts loading several fruit into a blender, the bunny rushes over and grabs some yogourt, tofu cubes, various green leaves, and gives them to the fox. He then passes through the purple allergen barrier to retrieve several seeds and nuts and places them in an airtight container that self-seals with a hiss. After engaging the airlock system to let them leave, he transports the nuts to the fox, who carefully adds them to the mix before tossing the container into a device that liquefies it instantly for recycling.>
> 
> <after several minutes of vigorous blending, the bunny returns with the smoothie and a large straw, and a smaller one for @Firuthi Dragovic >_ Here you go sir, and you too sir, this should work for you and is loaded with proteins and other nutrients for you. It's fruit cocktail flavour, specialty of the house. Enjoy!


*I tried to slip the straw through my lips*


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 24, 2022)

(i didnt join this in a long while... where did i start off again after waiting?)


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 24, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> (i didnt join this in a long while... where did i start off again after waiting?)


Think it was this one. Looked back for ya.


idkthough120 said:


> i start to get up from where ever my chair was and see what it's all happening anymore...
> 
> (haven't been on in a while..)


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 24, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the lizard looks up and takes a sip of his juice>  _Headache, I was dragged around by a crazy skunkette and she's a hyper one. All bop and dance and screams and chaos, fun for a while I guess but impossible to keep up. She needs a handler, not a date, and this lizard isn't the one for the job! After about an hour or two of her, I'll be honest, it's all I could handle! Luckily she distracts easily and I was able to slip away to here.
> 
> _<he takes another drink and lays back in his chair, weakly grinning to you>_ Let me warn you though friend, if she comes near you, stay away for your own sake! _<laugh> _Still though, my problem, not yours, sorry for the story. It's a pleasure to meet someone more, reasonably relaxed shall we say. <_chuckle_> The dance floor may be for many, but personally I'm more partial to the pool and garden areas. Have you had the chance to see them yet? They're quite nice even if they're semi-holographic. Peaceful nonetheless with a good mix of real and synthetic, I don't know how he does it but it's like you're really there. _<he sighs dreamily as he recalls the place>_


Jin : Date gone wrong ?... Tell me about it.

He takes a sip of his drink as well.

Jin : Funny, coming to this whole 'party' expecting some peace and quiet. But, a garden you say ?

Rex's mention of them got the big guy's curiosity and attention.

Jin : ... I think, after this drink, I can go there to see what it's like. Oh and what else does this place have to offer, might I ask ? I was only told to avoid hallway number... something, I forgot, because I wouldn't be able to fit in, heh. But still, I'm interested in other around here.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 24, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the servant bunny that was talking to @TrixieFox stops loading his tray and taps you on the shoulder gently, having overheard your conversation>_ Er, excuse me sir, and mister dragon, but you should know that *all* the food you see is vegetable-based, and the chef assures me that the base is a bean-soy hybrid that's almost indistinguishable from "real" meat. I-I'll just take his word for it but the tigers seem to enjoy it so it can't be too different. I assume this "burger" thing that you and another guest mentioned is like a sandwich based on the description, and thus...right over there!
> 
> _<he points to a plate with a small stack of disk-like objects bathed in a reddish light. He takes one in some tongs and places it between a square toasted bun, pointing to the miscellaneous vegetables near it> _Anything you wish to add, I'd be happy to assist. The ketchup is hummus-based, red beets, or traditional roma tomato, depending on your preference. As for other toppings, I-I don't actually know what goes on this "burger" normally but I'm certain we can accommodate. <_he giggles sheepishly>_


"It's admittedly not that hard to make them in ways that don't require meat.  We just didn't used to get as many requests.  And honestly... if it's easier to sustain it using vegetable-based protein, go that route.  Lot of places apparently can't pull that off properly."

The protogen hesitated.

"As for how it's topped... topping with various vegetables is common, though... usually the requests I get involve putting cheese and bacon on it.  Now I know there's a trick you can use with something called 'tempeh' and rice paper to make vegan bacon.... the only vegan cheese variant I've ever seen involved sweet potatoes and cashews.... I'll admit I've never attempted either simply because we just never get requests for either."


Mambi said:


> _<the servant bunny looks closely at the healing progress of the bandages and nods in agreement. Returning the burger to a blue-lit sterile drawer under the table, he runs to the fox at the bar and whispers something to him. As the fox starts loading several fruit into a blender, the bunny rushes over and grabs some yogourt, tofu cubes, various green leaves, and gives them to the fox. He then passes through the purple allergen barrier to retrieve several seeds and nuts and places them in an airtight container that self-seals with a hiss. After engaging the airlock system to let them leave, he transports the nuts to the fox, who carefully adds them to the mix before tossing the container into a device that liquefies it instantly for recycling.>
> 
> <after several minutes of vigorous blending, the bunny returns with the smoothie and a large straw, and a smaller one for @Firuthi Dragovic >_ Here you go sir, and you too sir, this should work for you and is loaded with proteins and other nutrients for you. It's fruit cocktail flavour, specialty of the house. Enjoy!


"Why thank you."

The protogen took a sip of the smoothie.


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 25, 2022)

"C-can I talk to someone.. I... I'm kind of cold... and hungry.. oohh..." He said from way ahead of a mile, wanting to probably hesitate looking for himself without being 'looked at'.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 25, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Well, not really. And I'm sorry, Sheila. Spice isn't really my thing. I'm more into sweet and sour.



_<the skunkette laughs and throws her hair back>_ Oh dat's just fiiine, not ever mouth can handle the heat! I just bet though you're a sweet one I'm sure! How's your dancin' skills, 'cause this skunk's got a tail to shake and...

_<her doe friend pulls her aside and turns back to you with a grin_> Um, if they want to dance they will Sheila, you know you can't force it...remember Rex? Now let the poor newcomer get their bearings and their snack, ok? Come on, I'll get foxy to make you up another pineapple drink and you go bop some...I'll join you in a sec, ok?

_<she nods vigorously and pulls you into a quick tight hug>_ More pineapple drink? MMmmm, AB-sol-ute-ly!!! You got it Lisa. See you around then Choco my sweet! 

_<she blows you a kiss and practically runs to the fox for her juice while the deer just sighs> _Sorry, she can be a handful for those not ready for her. Guess that makes me her chaperone! _<she chuckles politely> _At any rate, nice to meet you! _<she extends her hoof politely>_


----------



## Universe (Nov 25, 2022)

*I needed a place to sit and It needed to be a comfortable place to sit*


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 25, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<she blows you a kiss and practically runs to the fox for her juice while the deer just sighs> _Sorry, she can be a handful for those not ready for her. Guess that makes me her chaperone! _<she chuckles politely> _At any rate, nice to meet you! _<she extends her hoof politely>_


Choco : Oh, I'm sure she can! It was nice to meet you too!

_He waved goodbye to them before turning back to the food table, a thought going through his mind._

Choco : *quietly to himself* Wonder what that skunk will think when I tell her I already have a girlfriend? Oh well. Time for snaking.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Date gone wrong ?... Tell me about it.
> He takes a sip of his drink as well.



_<the lizard just groans and grins as he looks up>_ I'm not sure "date" is the word I'd use, more like "kidnapped acquaintance.". She sort of took over my time in the garden, dragged me around all over while her attention wandered by the second, tried to force me into a dance competition, and she's kind of loud and obnoxious. After an hour of her, that's all I could take and I slipped away from her. If you see her, run fast!! _<he chuckles softly as he rolls his eyes> _



PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Funny, coming to this whole 'party' expecting some peace and quiet. But, a garden you say ?
> Rex's mention of them got the big guy's curiosity and attention.



_<he nods>_ Oh yes, total climate and weather controls, it's down the hall through the double-doors in the middle, just look for the sign that looks like a tree. Can't miss it. 



PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... I think, after this drink, I can go there to see what it's like. Oh and what else does this place have to offer, might I ask ? I was only told to avoid hallway number... something, I forgot, because I wouldn't be able to fit in, heh. But still, I'm interested in other around here.



_<the lizard giggles to himself, trying to hide it out of politeness>_ Oh I know the route well, and you should be able to fit no problem. The corridor's large and the room is...well actually being holographic I have no idea how large it *really* is, but it appears to go on forever so..._<he shrugs playfully> _As for other places, this place of Mambi's got everything! Aside from the dance floor and kitchen/dining room you see, we got a full observatory on the roof tied to Aurora's historical library and virtual reality interfaces with observational dimensional portals, then a floating pool and sauna with steam room, anti-graviton-based gymnasium, some private rooms to chill, and an actual real beach outside in the back if you prefer traditional nature. He's got a security area in the basement as well with infinity cubes for containment, but that's not exactly relaxing. <_laugh> _Still, whatever your interests, odds are it's here!


----------



## Mambi (Nov 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It's admittedly not that hard to make them in ways that don't require meat.  We just didn't used to get as many requests.  And honestly... if it's easier to sustain it using vegetable-based protein, go that route.  Lot of places apparently can't pull that off properly."



_<the bunny nods, overhearing>_ Well being Mambi's a vegetarian, it's pretty much *all *we make here, _<ahem>_, _thankfully_. We can give you lots of recipes if you'd like?



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The protogen hesitated.
> 
> "As for how it's topped... topping with various vegetables is common, though... usually the requests I get involve putting cheese and bacon on it.  Now I know there's a trick you can use with something called 'tempeh' and rice paper to make vegan bacon.... the only vegan cheese variant I've ever seen involved sweet potatoes and cashews.... I'll admit I've never attempted either simply because we just never get requests for either."



_<as he loads up his tray, the bunny remarks casually to you both> _Different market I suppose, you have some sort of amusement park as I recall. TOTally different crowd!


----------



## Mambi (Nov 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I needed a place to sit and It needed to be a comfortable place to sit*



_<the fox looks up and examining a display comments casually>_ Well the metamorphic chair in the main dance hall's currently in use, but there's another near the back of the dining hall that's currently unconfigured. Or you can go traditional and tables in the back. Just...watch your leg, that looks like it hurts. _<wince>_


----------



## Universe (Nov 25, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the fox looks up and examining a display comments casually>_ Well the metamorphic chair in the main dance hall's currently in use, but there's another near the back of the dining hall that's currently unconfigured. Or you can go traditional and tables in the back. Just...watch your leg, that looks like it hurts. _<wince>_


*I accidentally hit said leg and cried out* “Ow”


----------



## Mambi (Nov 25, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> "C-can I talk to someone.. I... I'm kind of cold... and hungry.. oohh..." He said from way ahead of a mile, wanting to probably hesitate looking for himself without being 'looked at'.



_<as you look around shivering, you see a random larger taur chilling on a special black custom chair talking to a lizard, as out the side of your vision a well-dressed bunny catches you looking around and waves in a friendly manner. He quickly approaches you carrying a tray and smiles professionally>_

Greetings! You must be one of Mambi's newest guests, welcome! I thought I heard you say you were hungry; there's loads of food through the double-doors right over there.

_<as you peer through the windows of the doors in question, you see a stack of plates and a huge spread of food on a massive circular table in the center of the room. Off to one side you see what looks like a juice bar operated by a fox, while a large chocolate fountain pours different shades of brown like an odd rainbow as a flat waterfall from a spout to a bowl, several guests passing strawberries on a fork through it. You see a few guests reaching into a plate to grab cheese actively on fire but touching and eating it without any apparent harm somehow. Off to one side, several uniformed rabbits are carrying trays from a double-door to one side and carefully entering a section encased by a purple energy barrier to replenish the nuts and jars of peanut butter. You take a moment to enjoy the incredible aromas are emerging from the room in general as the bunny politely taps you on the arm>_

If you're lost at any moment, press a red button on any console to summon the building's AI for guidance. Meanwhile, may I offer you a lemonade?


----------



## Mambi (Nov 25, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Oh, I'm sure she can! It was nice to meet you too!
> 
> _He waved goodbye to them before turning back to the food table, a thought going through his mind._
> 
> Choco : *quietly to himself* Wonder what that skunk will think when I tell her I already have a girlfriend? Oh well. Time for snaking.



_<as the doe nods politely and joins her friend at the juice bar, you see a servant bunny loading up a tray with various cheeses and snacks.>_

Oh, pardon me a moment. 
_
<he reaches across you to dip several pieces of fruit into the chocolate fountain, then places the tray on the table and presses a few buttons on a console. Instantly a deep-blue light shines on the fruit, hardening the chocolate instantly and causing a noticeable chill around the tray. Placing a glove on, he picks up the tray and exits through the double-doors as another ferret reaches for a cheese piece seemingly on fire. Not reacting to the flame at all, he takes a bite and swoons as you notice the flames are not producing any heat at all.> _

MMmm, cold flambe havarti, highly recommended friend! Chef's specialty.

_<he takes several more before moving to a nearby table to sit. He motions to the other chair invitingly as he casually snacks on more flaming cheese cubes with crackers> _


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 25, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you look around shivering, you see a random larger taur chilling on a special black custom chair talking to a lizard, as out the side of your vision a well-dressed bunny catches you looking around and waves in a friendly manner. He quickly approaches you carrying a tray and smiles professionally>_
> 
> Greetings! You must be one of Mambi's newest guests, welcome! I thought I heard you say you were hungry; there's loads of food through the double-doors right over there.
> 
> ...


"Hah... right. I... might not drink a lemonade. Don't really consider it a favorite BUT...." *As he paused at the moment... he probably wanted to nap but not with an empty stomach.**


----------



## Mambi (Nov 25, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> "Hah... right. I... might not drink a lemonade. Don't really consider it a favorite BUT...." *As he paused at the moment... he probably wanted to nap but not with an empty stomach.**



_<the bunny tilts his head, waiting patiently as he switches hands holding his tray. After several seconds of no response, he interjects politely_> ...no problem sir, we have several other options available, plus a fully stocked juice bar, manned by that fox near the dragon and protogen. Feel free to help yourself to anything you'd like! 

_<with a slight bow, he returns to the crowd of creatures, milling among them nimbly with his tray> _


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 25, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the lizard just groans and grins as he looks up>_ I'm not sure "date" is the word I'd use, more like "kidnapped acquaintance.". She sort of took over my time in the garden, dragged me around all over while her attention wandered by the second, tried to force me into a dance competition, and she's kind of loud and obnoxious. After an hour of her, that's all I could take and I slipped away from her. If you see her, run fast!! _<he chuckles softly as he rolls his eyes>_


The elephant raises his eyebrows, then looks at himself in a way like he wants the lizard to take a good long look at his gigantic body as well, then chuckles.

Jin : Right, I'll be sure to run like the fastest wind ever, whenever I see her or she gets to me, whichever comes first.



Mambi said:


> _<he nods>_ Oh yes, total climate and weather controls, it's down the hall through the double-doors in the middle, just look for the sign that looks like a tree. Can't miss it.





Mambi said:


> _<the lizard giggles to himself, trying to hide it out of politeness>_ Oh I know the route well, and you should be able to fit no problem. The corridor's large and the room is...well actually being holographic I have no idea how large it *really* is, but it appears to go on forever so..._<he shrugs playfully> _As for other places, this place of Mambi's got everything! Aside from the dance floor and kitchen/dining room you see, we got a full observatory on the roof tied to Aurora's historical library and virtual reality interfaces with observational dimensional por...


He listens to the lizard's reply, but halfway through he frowns a bit. He still waits for the lizard to finish talking first.

Jin : ... Right, uh, sorry, I didn't quite catch what you said, sorry. Could you slow down by *50 percent* please ? Thanks.

Seems like that '50 percent' was intentional.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 25, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The elephant raises his eyebrows, then looks at himself in a way like he wants the lizard to take a good long look at his gigantic body as well, then chuckles.
> 
> Jin : Right, I'll be sure to run like the fastest wind ever, whenever I see her or she gets to me, whichever comes first.



_<he chuckles and corrects himself>_ Well, metaphorically of course, but if you can avoid her, just saying..._<wink> _



PC Master Race said:


> He listens to the lizard's reply, but halfway through he frowns a bit. He still waits for the lizard to finish talking first.
> 
> Jin : ... Right, uh, sorry, I didn't quite catch what you said, sorry. Could you slow down by *50 percent* please ? Thanks.
> 
> Seems like that '50 percent' was intentional.



_<the lizard sheepishly smiles and holds his head>_ *So *sorry, I'm used to dealing with that hyper little...no matter. Let me try again slower for you, my apologies.

Looking around you can see the dance floor and kitchen/dining room area. Here you can dance, sit, or grab a juice or snack. Mostly vegetarian.

_<he points to a spiral staircase at the end of the hall_> Upstairs is a full observatory for stargazing. There's also a...er, "cool hole to another universe" you can check out. Also the computer can look up anything from multiple cultures across the cosmos. Ummm, so far so good, friend?

_<seeing no issues yet, he points to another hall, this one ending with a picture of a water wave>_ Over there is a floating pool and sauna with steam room, for swimming and soaking plus full showers to clean up. Very nice place to relax if you like water.

_<he makes a twirling motion with his arm>_ Beside it is the gym, where  to make it simple, the weights can be set to any mass you can imagine.

_<he points behind him to the large doors at the side wall> ..._and out there is a beach. I think that one explains itself! _<he chuckles to himself>_

There's also some private rooms, OH, almost forgot, we got medical units as well if anyone gets hurt...state of the art in Andromedian technology! Also, if you get lost, any console can summon Aurora, the computer that runs...no, my error, *IS*, this place! Was that better? I'm still recovering from that freaky woman, so I'm sorry for babbling..._<he sheepishly blushes as he takes a sip from his juice> _


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 25, 2022)

Mambi said:


> MMmm, cold flambe havarti, highly recommended friend! Chef's specialty.
> 
> _<he takes several more before moving to a nearby table to sit. He motions to the other chair invitingly as he casually snacks on more flaming cheese cubes with crackers>_


Choco : Well, I'm not gonna question how that works. Seen stranger things in my time, after all. Just one couldn't hurt, everyone seems to like it after all.

_Picking up the flaming cheese, which didn't burn his paws, not that he expected it to after he saw others pick it up with ease. His only hope was it didn't have a spicy taste to it, which he expected slightly from the cold flames. So, without waiting any longer, the chocolate brown wolf bit into the cheese, eager to know it's flavour._


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 25, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the lizard sheepishly smiles and holds his head>_ *So *sorry, I'm used to dealing with that hyper little...no matter. Let me try again slower for you, my apologies.
> 
> Looking around you can see the dance floor and kitchen/dining room area. Here you can dance, sit, or grab a juice or snack. Mostly vegetarian.
> 
> ...


The elephant makes sure to (try to) memorize what he got (even though he has a feeling he's gonna need someone to run all this over again).

Jin : OK... dance floor here, vegetarian. Upstairs, observatory. Over there, swimming. Next to swimming, gym. Behind you, beach.

He tries to repeat after the lizard with as minimal info as he can, like he's trying to learn a new language at an elementary level.

Jin : It's OK, sorry for being so slow too. I'm not the best at catching info and certainly not at remembering things, heh. Thanks for having the patience to put up with me.

He takes another sip of his own cocoa too.

Jin : So, what brings you to this party ? And how did you get with a hyperactive skunk with horsepower equal to a racing car ? Heh.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 26, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny nods, overhearing>_ Well being Mambi's a vegetarian, it's pretty much *all *we make here, _<ahem>_, _thankfully_. We can give you lots of recipes if you'd like?
> 
> 
> 
> _<as he loads up his tray, the bunny remarks casually to you both> _Different market I suppose, you have some sort of amusement park as I recall. TOTally different crowd!


"Recipes, huh?  I'll have to have a talk with Neville about suppliers, but sure, I'm game to try learning some new recipes for that amusement center's concessions stand."


----------



## Universe (Nov 26, 2022)

_“this is actually pretty good”_


----------



## Mambi (Nov 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The elephant makes sure to (try to) memorize what he got (even though he has a feeling he's gonna need someone to run all this over again).
> 
> Jin : OK... dance floor here, vegetarian. Upstairs, observatory. Over there, swimming. Next to swimming, gym. Behind you, beach.
> 
> ...



_<the lizard takes a drink and smiles>_ No problem at all, it's refreshing to be with one who takes life at their own pace.



PC Master Race said:


> He takes another sip of his own cocoa too.
> 
> Jin : So, what brings you to this party ? And how did you get with a hyperactive skunk with horsepower equal to a racing car ? Heh.



Oh, in a week or so Mambi will be transporting me to a genetics conference in the esteemed "Venusian Multicultural Medical collage and Yoga retreat" where I'm presenting a paper on my speciality, "regenerative cross-species restoration". He simply let me stay here to rest up and practice while waiting. What he sadly _neglected_ to mention was the fact he also had a full time resort rave occurring with dozens of guests at any moment so "rest" was a relative term! She ran into me while I was trying to relax in a pool and it was a whirlwind of chaos from there!_ <he chuckles as he lifts his juice>_


----------



## Mambi (Nov 27, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Choco : Well, I'm not gonna question how that works. Seen stranger things in my time, after all. Just one couldn't hurt, everyone seems to like it after all.
> 
> _Picking up the flaming cheese, which didn't burn his paws, not that he expected it to after he saw others pick it up with ease. His only hope was it didn't have a spicy taste to it, which he expected slightly from the cold flames. So, without waiting any longer, the chocolate brown wolf bit into the cheese, eager to know it's flavour._


_
<as you take a bite, you find the flames to be somehow absorbing the heat instead of emitting it, making the cheese and your tongue as cool as if it was fresh from the fridge. You find it to be extra sharp yet buttery cream with a hint of herb and garlic, no spice at all> _


----------



## Mambi (Nov 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Recipes, huh?  I'll have to have a talk with Neville about suppliers, but sure, I'm game to try learning some new recipes for that amusement center's concessions stand."


_
<the bunny looks around subtly, as if making sure he wasn't being watched. You see his ears swirl and explore a moment before he relaxes and hands you a note under a glass like a magician>_ Oh certainly. This pass should let you access our chef's collection...<ahem>...*without *that pompous ass's explicit permission!

_<he snickers softy and winks, clearly holding a grudge against the chef on some level. He clears his throat and resumes his normal volume>_ S-so, if there's nothing else, enjoy your time and yes, let me know how your "access levels" are working at your convenience. _<he smiles and runs back to the crowd, disappearing in the sea of creatures near the tables as you look at the simple paper in your hand with its strange symbols embedded on it and what looks like a scannable foil backing>_


----------



## Universe (Nov 27, 2022)

*I groaned in agony as my injuries really hurt*


----------



## Universe (Nov 27, 2022)

_“when will my injuries heal I can’t take the pain anymore OOOOWWWWW”_


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Oh, in a week or so Mambi will be transporting me to a genetics conference in the esteemed "Venusian Multicultural Medical collage and Yoga retreat" where I'm presenting a paper on my speciality, "regenerative cross-species restoration". He simply let me stay here to rest up and practice while waiting.


The elephant noticeably leans closer and keeps his ears close to the lizard, his trunk raised a bit at the tip, clearly a sign of him (trying to) paying full attention and focus to the lizard's response, at least the first few parts. He hears "conference" so he knows more big words are coming. And he's right...

Jin : "Cross-species restoration" ? Sounds pretty interesting. Care to run by me with what you got, if you want ?... Eh, if you do, please try to keep it simple, or I might not be able to get anything, heh.



Mambi said:


> What he sadly _neglected_ to mention was the fact he also had a full time resort rave occurring with dozens of guests at any moment so "rest" was a relative term! She ran into me while I was trying to relax in a pool and it was a whirlwind of chaos from there!_ <he chuckles as he lifts his juice>_


Jin : ... Oh.

He giggles.

Jin : Yeah, not the best place to relax before your big conference presentation. But, if that's the case, why're you here ? Shouldn't you be at the swimming pool or the beach or somewhere else more quiet than... a dance floor ? Heh.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The elephant noticeably leans closer and keeps his ears close to the lizard, his trunk raised a bit at the tip, clearly a sign of him (trying to) paying full attention and focus to the lizard's response, at least the first few parts. He hears "conference" so he knows more big words are coming. And he's right...
> 
> Jin : "Cross-species restoration" ? Sounds pretty interesting. Care to run by me with what you got, if you want ?... Eh, if you do, please try to keep it simple, or I might not be able to get anything, heh.



_<the lizard's head perks up, clearly speaking of his work being a topic of interest to him. With an eager smile, he nods and looks closely at you> _Why, I'd be *happy *to! I speak to all levels of study at the various universities, so it would be good practice to see if I can explain it to a...shall we say, "beginner level" geneticist. <_chuckle> 

<he clears his throat and points to himself> _The basic idea is this: Through no fault of our own, each species usually has a specific genetic trait that is measurably different or better than others in that specific field. For example, lizards like myself can regenerate a limb, or canine species having a strong sense of smell, or a serpent seeing infrared, or your species having a strong, well, apparently *everything* friend! _<he laughs as he looks over your frame>_

Well, through my work, my goal...no, my *dream* is to transfer any trait at any time from one species to another temporarily as needed, like a transfusion of blood, so that everyone can benefit from the variety of nature! Think of the possibilities! Anyone hurt even in the most traumatic of accidents could regenerate even entire limbs in hours to days! Firefighters could be protected against the heat naturally and given the ability to see through the smoke and hear those in need of rescue. Police could be given perfect tracking abilities to locate lost or kidnapped children. Farmers could be given the digging ability of moles to help till their fields, while the water breathing abilities of our aquatic friends could revolutionize the lives of land-based creatures forever! *Endless possibilities!!!*

_<sighs dreamily>_ *All *of nature's gifts, working together interchangeably for all species equally, and all through *my *work uniting it as one! It would be a wonderful gift to the world I hope to share someday..._<he beams with pride as his look makes it clear he hopes his explanation was good for you> _



PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Yeah, not the best place to relax before your big conference presentation. But, if that's the case, why're you here ? Shouldn't you be at the swimming pool or the beach or somewhere else more quiet than... a dance floor ? Heh.



_<he shudders slightly and laughs>_ That was the first place she looked when she found me, and the first place she'd think to return! I thought of her patterns, and she'd never think to look for me here, in *this* place. After all, would you? _<he tilts his head and winks as he motions to the dancers outside the field of muted sound. Relaxing in his chair, he takes a drink from his juice with a sly smile> _


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the lizard's head perks up, clearly speaking of his work being a topic of interest to him. With an eager smile, he nods and looks closely at you> _Why, I'd be *happy *to! I speak to all levels of study at the various universities, so it would be good practice to see if I can explain it to a...shall we say, "beginner level" geneticist. <_chuckle>
> 
> <he clears his throat and points to himself> _The basic idea is this: Through no fault of our own, each species usually has a specific genetic trait that is measurably different or better than others in that specific field. For example, lizards like myself can regenerate a limb, or canine species having a strong sense of smell, or a serpent seeing infrared, or your species having a strong, well, apparently *everything* friend! _<he laughs as he looks over your frame>_
> 
> ...


The elephant listens to the lizard, this time surprisingly without much difficulty in following the details, and chuckles at the lizard's remark on his body build.

Jin : Hmmm... so you're saying, to transfer traits between species.

He nods and ponders for a bit, then gives his two cents on the matter.

Jin : Right, so... I apologize for sounding like I'm shooting you down, but I'm not sure I'm on the same boat in this matter. Here's the thing...

He tries his best to keep his opinion and his thoughts in a certain structure, and not to ramble too much.

Each of us have our own unique traits, you see ? They make us different from one another. Like you put it. Lizards can regenerate a limb, canine species can smell very well, so on and so forth. Elephants like me are strong, yes, but mammoths have fur to survive cold weather, I don't have fur but that also means I can put up with the hot temperature better. Each of us is unique in our own way, with our own strengths and flaws.
Now, if we were to be able have each other's traits like that, don't you think it defeats the nature's very purpose of making us unique in our own way ?
If we were to use our unique traits and capabilities with our jobs like you said, I'd think it's better to cooperate with each other. Firefighters ? Have heat-resistant species like lizards in, I suppose. See through smoke ? Bring in the snakes, heh. Search-and-rescue missions ? Canines got you covered.

He pauses a bit.

Take it from me, dude. I'm a teacher at this... anime-ish academy, where everyone is a real piece of work. Even the teachers. EVEN the principal, I'm not kidding. They think it's cool to have all these powers, all these magic, thrown at each other in fights like some cheap MOBA games. Sure, their "attacks" are different, but in the end it's all the same. Doesn't matter if it's a wolf, a fox, a tiger, a lion, a dog, a dragon, whatever. They have elemental powers and fancy weapons, and they think they're the next top-10 strongest anime protagonists there or something. All in for it with their "combat skills" and nothing practical in the slightest. So when I started teaching there, I picked 3 classes, physical exercise (use melee weapons), military defense (use firearms), and survival (make use of all biological traits available). No powers, no magic, no enchantment, no nothing. All bare-boned down-to-earth with what they're born with. Simple as that. And they learned the hard way how much they'd missed out on the very things they were literally born with. They'd just stand there and throw out their magic, their moves, then try to counter each other, and then try to call each other out as "cheating" or "cheap trick".

So, what I'm trying to say is... each of us has our own unique traits to make us... well, unique. No need to transfer them between one another, you know ? I'm an elephant, I obviously lack the speed of a cheetah, and my size makes it difficult to walk around this place without accidentally knocking someone/something over. But, let's say, a criminal is on the run and I need them arrested... I think I'd get my own vehicle to give chase, or call for others like actual cheetahs, to chase them down. On the other hand, if there's a bunch of thugs that get the idea of robbing from people, I can make them retire early and permanently.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<he shudders slightly and laughs>_ That was the first place she looked when she found me, and the first place she'd think to return! I thought of her patterns, and she'd never think to look for me here, in *this* place. After all, would you? _<he tilts his head and winks as he motions to the dancers outside the field of muted sound. Relaxing in his chair, he takes a drink from his juice with a sly smile>_


Jin : Heh, be careful not to jinx it, dude.

He chuckles.

Jin : But don't worry, if she asks me, I've never seen you anywhere. Cool ?


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 27, 2022)

"I'm... almost not full yet." *bat said after eating probably... nothing* (i forgot the post yet and i didnt wanna interrupt!! o.o


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> <as you take a bite, you find the flames to be somehow absorbing the heat instead of emitting it, making the cheese and your tongue as cool as if it was fresh from the fridge. You find it to be extra sharp yet buttery cream with a hint of herb and garlic, no spice at all>


Choco : Mmmm... Alright. I can see why it's the chef's specialty. I know exactly who'd love a weird little thing like this.

_The chocolate wolf pulls a phone out of his pocket before scrolling through his contacts until clicking on one titled, "The Queen of Ice Cream" . Awaiting the phone to dial the number, Choco examined more of the offers it had for the guests._

??? : Oh, hi Choco! How's my little chocolate cake doing? *she asked in a playful tone*

Choco : Hey, Vanilla. I'm at this cool party, they've got some really astonishing things here! I'm sure you'd love to see it!

Vanilla : Really? Well, I'd love to join you. Where is it?

_A smile grew on the wolf's muzzle, as he saw the perfect opportunity to pull a little 'prank  on his loving partner. It's not the first time he'd done something like this, so why not do it again._

Choco : Oh here, I'll show you.

_A small portal suddenly appeared next to him, with an arctic fox girl falling through it and onto the floor rather softly. She had a bit of a disappointed expression on her face, knowing what she just did._

Vanilla : Ugh... I fell right into that one. Can you warn me next time you use that teleportation device of yours?

Choco : *with a slight grin* Where's the fun in that? It's the surprise that counts.

_Shaking her head a little, seeing that her boyfriend was up to his previous old tricks, Vanilla began to look around the room, seeing everything there was to see, leaving her in awe._


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 28, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny wipes his brow in visible relief as he nods respectfully> _Oh, ok, I recommend the cheese flambe and the carrot quiche. Take care!
> 
> _<he smiles as he takes his tray and continues milling among the other guests, leaving you to your snacks> _


*trix walks around as she eats looking around the room*


----------



## Mambi (Nov 28, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> The elephant listens to the lizard, this time surprisingly without much difficulty in following the details, and chuckles at the lizard's remark on his body build.
> 
> Jin : Hmmm... so you're saying, to transfer traits between species.
> 
> ...



_<the lizard nods respectfully> _Oh I agree completely, but my idea would *never *to make those traits *permanent*! My procedure would only pass the traits for a few hours at a time, just long enough to do the task needed to save the most lives. My point is, sometimes you *don't* have a lizard handy, or an elephant to lift rubble, or any tracking canines nearby while the scents are fresh. I cetainly don't seek to rewrite the genome of everyone, far from it! I cherish the individuality and biodiversity it creates! My process would only to use the talents as required when needed. I mean after all, you use the example of a cheetah, but what if instead if you wished, I could give you for an hour the ability to camouflage perfectly if you needed to hide? Or to heal instantly if you were wounded. It would be hard to see those as a disadvantage if it can save a life, and that is what I dedicate myself to. Not improving, just *saving *everyone. It's all I ever wanted to do in life...help others.

_<he grins solemnly and explains>_ It has been my passion since me and my young groundhog friend lost a limb in an accident. Mine grew back...his did not...and our friendship could not survive as he never got over that fact. I wished I could give him my ability then...and thus began my studies. Now, I am so close!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 28, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the lizard nods respectfully> _Oh I agree completely, but my idea would *never *to make those traits *permanent*! My procedure would only pass the traits for a few hours at a time, just long enough to do the task needed to save the most lives. My point is, sometimes you *don't* have a lizard handy, or an elephant to lift rubble, or any tracking canines nearby while the scents are fresh. I cetainly don't seek to rewrite the genome of everyone, far from it! I cherish the individuality and biodiversity it creates! My process would only to use the talents as required when needed. I mean after all, you use the example of a cheetah, but what if instead if you wished, I could give you for an hour the ability to camouflage perfectly if you needed to hide? Or to heal instantly if you were wounded. It would be hard to see those as a disadvantage if it can save a life, and that is what I dedicate myself to. Not improving, just *saving *everyone. It's all I ever wanted to do in life...help others.


It does make sense now. Just a temporary effect to get the job done if it's in an emergency, not like "everyone is the same". The elephant nods back.

Jin : Alright, I get what you mean now. Good point, I'd say. Then you and me aren't so different after all, heh.



Mambi said:


> _<he grins solemnly and explains>_ It has been my passion since me and my young groundhog friend lost a limb in an accident. Mine grew back...his did not...and our friendship could not survive as he never got over that fact. I wished I could give him my ability then...and thus began my studies. Now, I am so close!


But the mood changes when he hears about the lizard's friendship not lasting for long because of the difference in the two friends' biology. It looks to the elephant that it stems from jealousy and envy, one is back to normal but the other is disabled.

Jin : ... Sorry to hear about your friend. I can see it's not exactly easy to accept the difference.

He raises his glass.

Jin : Here's hoping you succeed in your research, and have him back.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 29, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the bunny looks around subtly, as if making sure he wasn't being watched. You see his ears swirl and explore a moment before he relaxes and hands you a note under a glass like a magician>_ Oh certainly. This pass should let you access our chef's collection...<ahem>...*without *that pompous ass's explicit permission!
> 
> _<he snickers softy and winks, clearly holding a grudge against the chef on some level. He clears his throat and resumes his normal volume>_ S-so, if there's nothing else, enjoy your time and yes, let me know how your "access levels" are working at your convenience. _<he smiles and runs back to the crowd, disappearing in the sea of creatures near the tables as you look at the simple paper in your hand with its strange symbols embedded on it and what looks like a scannable foil backing>_


The protogen did his best to sneak away from the crowd.

Once he had a more isolated spot, he'd have a closer look at the paper and its backing.  His nano-visor did have scanners, though he rarely needed to use them.  He'd scan the backing.

Hopefully this was genuine.


----------



## Universe (Nov 29, 2022)

*I found myself healing at an accelerated rate*


----------



## Mambi (Dec 5, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> But the mood changes when he hears about the lizard's friendship not lasting for long because of the difference in the two friends' biology. It looks to the elephant that it stems from jealousy and envy, one is back to normal but the other is disabled.
> 
> Jin : ... Sorry to hear about your friend. I can see it's not exactly easy to accept the difference.
> 
> ...



_<the lizard raises his glass back and takes a drink>_ Oh thank you very much. It was a long time ago, many, many years now, but one never knows. It would be great to give hi that gift back someday no matter how long. An earth entertainment show with coloured miniature horses told me that friendship is magickal and can be forever nurtured and rejuvenated with love and effort. It would be nice to believe that from the horses with pictures on their rears. They seemed quite wise at times...except for the pink one. She reminds me more of Sheila after Pineapple Tequila Surprise number four._ <chuckle>_


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 5, 2022)

(I have no idea where I was)


----------



## Mambi (Dec 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The protogen did his best to sneak away from the crowd.
> 
> Once he had a more isolated spot, he'd have a closer look at the paper and its backing.  His nano-visor did have scanners, though he rarely needed to use them.  He'd scan the backing.
> 
> Hopefully this was genuine.



_<As you set the paper down near a console, you see it flash to life. As the face of the holobunny appears on the screen, a purple light scans the paper and a series of codes turn from red to green above the main display. The image then nods as she looks up at you from the display and speaks softly>_

Greetings. Access code verified. Temporary access granted to memory block Kitchen, sub-category 46. Language translation protocols linked to your user default for convenience. Please proceed and I will assist as required. Access will be revoked upon removal of the physical scanning code.
_
<as the image turns to look to the side, a secondary display comes to life, showing a list of what appears to be foods both with simple names and more complicated ones. Pressing on one, you see it expand into a holographic image of an elaborate breakfast salad plus a list of ingredients with annotated notes on each step detailing specific proportions and personal experiences for perfection. You read dozens of entries before realizing it goes on for several pages...>_


----------



## Mambi (Dec 5, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *trix walks around as she eats looking around the room*



_<as you wander through the *dining room *wondering what to munch on next after your confused bunny guided you away from the meat hamburger, you see the fox at the juice bar wave to you> _Hello, you seem lost, may I interest you in a beverage?


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 5, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you wander through the *dining room *wondering what to munch on next after your confused bunny guided you away from the meat hamburger, you see the fox at the juice bar wave to you> _Hello, you seem lost, may I interest you in a beverage?


Trix: Sure


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 5, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the lizard raises his glass back and takes a drink>_ Oh thank you very much. It was a long time ago, many, many years now, but one never knows. It would be great to give hi that gift back someday no matter how long. An earth entertainment show with coloured miniature horses told me that friendship is magickal and can be forever nurtured and rejuvenated with love and effort. It would be nice to believe that from the horses with pictures on their rears. They seemed quite wise at times...except for the pink one. She reminds me more of Sheila after Pineapple Tequila Surprise number four._ <chuckle>_


"Colored miniature horses" ? "Friendship is magical" ?
"Horses with pictures on their rears" ?
The elephant knows exactly what this earth entertainment show the lizard is talking about, and chuckles.

Jin : That's "My Little Pony". Those miniature horses, are called 'ponies'. And... well, I don't watch any of it, but I suppose the messages still have their values, especially since it's for kids.

He takes another sip of his cocoa. It's almost empty now.

Jin : Better than the whole mess of students I have back at that academy though.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 5, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<As you set the paper down near a console, you see it flash to life. As the face of the holobunny appears on the screen, a purple light scans the paper and a series of codes turn from red to green above the main display. The image then nods as she looks up at you from the display and speaks softly>_
> 
> Greetings. Access code verified. Temporary access granted to memory block Kitchen, sub-category 46. Language translation protocols linked to your user default for convenience. Please proceed and I will assist as required. Access will be revoked upon removal of the physical scanning code.
> 
> _<as the image turns to look to the side, a secondary display comes to life, showing a list of what appears to be foods both with simple names and more complicated ones. Pressing on one, you see it expand into a holographic image of an elaborate breakfast salad plus a list of ingredients with annotated notes on each step detailing specific proportions and personal experiences for perfection. You read dozens of entries before realizing it goes on for several pages...>_


_"Hmmm.... they start right up with breakfast salad... most people don't eat breakfast at an amusement center though.  It's mainly lunch items with the occasional dinner."_

With that in mind, the protogen sought items that sounded more like they'd be on a lunch menu.  Especially if they'd sound more like a lunch menu at either a convention or an amusement park.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 6, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> "Colored miniature horses" ? "Friendship is magical" ?
> "Horses with pictures on their rears" ?
> The elephant knows exactly what this earth entertainment show the lizard is talking about, and chuckles.
> 
> Jin : That's "My Little Pony". Those miniature horses, are called 'ponies'. And... well, I don't watch any of it, but I suppose the messages still have their values, especially since it's for kids.



_<the lizard nods and grins> _"Po-nay"? Huh, a cute name for their species, and an interesting set of adaptations they all seem to have. Either way regardless of the _intended _audience, I found it most enjoyable and surprisingly intelligent.



PC Master Race said:


> He takes another sip of his cocoa. It's almost empty now.
> 
> Jin : Better than the whole mess of students I have back at that academy though.



_<the lizard looks up excitedly and sets his juice down>_ "Ah, "academy"! I suspected you to be an intellectual. May I ask what you're studying, or do you teach there instead?


----------



## Mambi (Dec 6, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix: Sure



_<the fox nods with a grin and with a slightly dramatic flair, pours you a glass from 4 different coloured bottles. As the juices mix in the glass, for a moment they form a rainbow of swirling colours before settling into an orangish-yellow colour. He hands it to you and smiles> _

There you are, house fruit blend, all natural juices grown on site. Enjoy!


----------



## Mambi (Dec 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _"Hmmm.... they start right up with breakfast salad... most people don't eat breakfast at an amusement center though.  It's mainly lunch items with the occasional dinner."_
> 
> With that in mind, the protogen sought items that sounded more like they'd be on a lunch menu.  Especially if they'd sound more like a lunch menu at either a convention or an amusement park.



_<as you scroll to the "lunch" subsection on page five, you see headings noting various appetizer-style foods, sandwiches, and various wraps and even more salads. As you read on flipping through random ones, you notice that almost every entry is meticulously detailed and often containing over a dozen spices and notes during preparation as if written by a deranged perfectionist. Moving on, you see entries for nachos and various flaming cheese dips, several fruit spreads and vegetable seasoned slices...but you see a complete lack of anything deep-fried or any form of meat. However you notice that the tofu fillings in the nachos and tacos to be almost indistinguishable in the holographic representation and does look slightly appealing regardless of the various coatings.>_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 6, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the lizard nods and grins> _"Po-nay"? Huh, a cute name for their species, and an interesting set of adaptations they all seem to have. Either way regardless of the _intended _audience, I found it most enjoyable and surprisingly intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> _<the lizard looks up excitedly and sets his juice down>_ "Ah, "academy"! I suspected you to be an intellectual. May I ask what you're studying, or do you teach there instead?


He chuckles and puts his now-empty glass down on the table.

Jin : Oh, you flattered me. People usually thought of me as nothing more than a brute whose vocabulary consists of two words "hungry" and "sleepy", haha.

He chuckles a bit.

Jin : Well, I'm a teacher. I'm in charge of 3 classes, physical exercise (use melee weapons), military defense (use firearms), and survival (make use of all biological traits available). Even though this academy has a very strong emphasis on magic. And no, not the "friendship" kind of magic. More the sort of... yell your attack name as loud as possible, make super flashy big-explosive attack as much as possible, and look as badass as possible. That's what the students are all about. They like to show off how cool they can be in a fight, and... that's all.

He shakes his head.

Jin : I teach them not rely too much on magic. And, while I don't exactly teach them much about magic in and of itself, I still teach them how to use magic effectively. Keyword is "focus". I dunno 'bout you, but to me, magic is not done with your emotions, with love, with "the power of friendship". No. You gotta do it with concentration. Gotta keep your head cool to be able to do it.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 6, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the fox nods with a grin and with a slightly dramatic flair, pours you a glass from 4 different coloured bottles. As the juices mix in the glass, for a moment they form a rainbow of swirling colours before settling into an orangish-yellow colour. He hands it to you and smiles> _
> 
> There you are, house fruit blend, all natural juices grown on site. Enjoy!


Trix: *takes a drink* Thats actually pretty good


----------



## Universe (Dec 6, 2022)

*I could feel my body healing*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 10, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as you scroll to the "lunch" subsection on page five, you see headings noting various appetizer-style foods, sandwiches, and various wraps and even more salads. As you read on flipping through random ones, you notice that almost every entry is meticulously detailed and often containing over a dozen spices and notes during preparation as if written by a deranged perfectionist. Moving on, you see entries for nachos and various flaming cheese dips, several fruit spreads and vegetable seasoned slices...but you see a complete lack of anything deep-fried or any form of meat. However you notice that the tofu fillings in the nachos and tacos to be almost indistinguishable in the holographic representation and does look slightly appealing regardless of the various coatings.>_


The protogen scrolled through the lunch menu.  Hmmm... this was going to be tricky to implement.  The lack of meat wasn't a concern, that could be worked around even keeping it vegan.  The issue was the sheer number of spices involved.

Usually amusement center kitchens didn't have much in the way of seasonings, last he checked.

He was going to have to ask.

"Aurora, you've had a lot of different guests here... you remember any that mentioned good spice suppliers or worlds with a lot of good spices?  We tend to need to get the ingredients for the amusement center concessions from other worlds."

The protogen hesitated.  He realized he needed to be specific on one point.

"And don't suggest Arrakis, it's not earthworm spice I'm interested in.  None of these recipes use it and besides, the amusement center needs to stay above board."


----------



## Mambi (Dec 11, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> He chuckles and puts his now-empty glass down on the table.
> 
> Jin : Oh, you flattered me. People usually thought of me as nothing more than a brute whose vocabulary consists of two words "hungry" and "sleepy", haha.
> 
> ...


_
<the lizard's eyes widen in admiration>_ Ohhh, a combat academy!! I see now, equally skilled mentally of course! And with additional mystics incorporated, facinating! Mambi is well trained in various forms of martial arts and magic as well and has tried in the last to teach me a few things but...well..._<he motions to his own body and chuckles>...some _of us have to accept the fact that we are not going to be combatants any time soon. Still though, I do a mean hip toss, but *nothing* like what he's capable of. He gave a demonstration in the gym area one time...between his agility and his portals it was quite the sight to see!

As for the magicks...even he wasn't too good at it and stopped studying it altogether suddenly over 1600 years ago I was told. Some sort of incident but he doesn't talk about it much publicly apparently. In my line of work we tend to focus on the hard sciences for sheer reliability.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The protogen scrolled through the lunch menu.  Hmmm... this was going to be tricky to implement.  The lack of meat wasn't a concern, that could be worked around even keeping it vegan.  The issue was the sheer number of spices involved.
> 
> Usually amusement center kitchens didn't have much in the way of seasonings, last he checked.
> 
> ...



_<the holobunny's image appears and waves her paws dismissively_> Planet "Arrakis", protected under protocol 27 established by Mambi during initial construction, "Top priority directive: Do not interfere with nor encourage the spice trade of Arrakis under any circumstances!". No concerns, I would not recommend any activity with that guild.

As for other sources the nature of the spice dictates the likely planetary system. If you prefer a capisian-based heat source, plants in the Venusian system often contain such spices. Likewise if you prefer a sweeter spice or one complementary with such sweets, the cane sugar forests of Apsaucia contain dozens of recorded varieties of sugary spices. For alternates in the taste range, I would have to consult the personal notes of the head chef...please hold while I cross-reference protected access files. 

_<a light shines on the paper chip as the console freezes temporarily> _


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

*I was having a hard time going anywhere*


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 11, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the lizard's eyes widen in admiration>_ Ohhh, a combat academy!! I see now, equally skilled mentally of course! And with additional mystics incorporated, facinating! Mambi is well trained in various forms of martial arts and magic as well and has tried in the last to teach me a few things but...well..._<he motions to his own body and chuckles>...some _of us have to accept the fact that we are not going to be combatants any time soon. Still though, I do a mean hip toss, but *nothing* like what he's capable of. He gave a demonstration in the gym area one time...between his agility and his portals it was quite the sight to see!
> 
> As for the magicks...even he wasn't too good at it and stopped studying it altogether suddenly over 1600 years ago I was told. Some sort of incident but he doesn't talk about it much publicly apparently. In my line of work we tend to focus on the hard sciences for sheer reliability.


Jin : Yeah, you can say that... but hey, I'd much prefer to just keep things cool and simple now. I went through a very VERY crazy adventure of my lifetime before, things got nuts. As much as I had fun with it while it lasted... I'm too old for that now, haha. I prefer to just enjoy my remaining years with my kids and be happy 'bout it, y'know.

He looks up the ceiling and takes a deep breath, recalling it...
(It's this one https://forums.furaffinity.net/thre...nter-and-offworld-adventures.1680600/page-212 heh)

Jin : What a time to be alive.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I was having a hard time going anywhere*


"...And where would you like to go?" said the bat to the dragon..


----------



## Servyl (Dec 12, 2022)

_A sleek serval woman walks in the door, shouldering her way briskly through the crowd. Her ice-blue eyes take on a glimmer of interest as she surveys the scene -- LED lights everywhere, people chatting, a DJ setup just ahead. Pretty badass, she had to admit. 

Silently, she went over to the drinks station and poured herself a glass of wine, leaning back against the table and taking a sip. She would simply remain reclusive until something happened or someone approached her.

Her short tail swished idly as she watched._

(*Feel free to hop in *)


----------



## Universe (Dec 12, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> "...And where would you like to go?" said the bat to the dragon..


*I signed I need a place to sit*


----------



## Mambi (Dec 13, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Yeah, you can say that... but hey, I'd much prefer to just keep things cool and simple now. I went through a very VERY crazy adventure of my lifetime before, things got nuts. As much as I had fun with it while it lasted... I'm too old for that now, haha. I prefer to just enjoy my remaining years with my kids and be happy 'bout it, y'know.
> 
> He looks up the ceiling and takes a deep breath, recalling it...
> (It's this one https://forums.furaffinity.net/thre...nter-and-offworld-adventures.1680600/page-212 heh)
> ...


_
<the lizard raises his glass and laughs>_ That *was* quite the adventure, friend! I hear you; after an experience like that, it's definitely good to relax at times and just _enjoy _things in a simpler time. Mambi's been in quite some adventures as well and this ironically is one of the calmer moments so far! <_he grins as he points to the dancing crowd just outside the auditory barrier. Finishing his juice, he sets it on a clear coaster and pressing a button on the side of the coaster, the glass instantly liquefies and is absorbed into the coaster as he casually continues> _

Speaking of which, I planned to go relax in the gardens. You're welcome to join me if you wish. _<the lizard rises and stretches, as he points to the side doubledoors, the hallway easily able to accommodate you. Among a few random creatures you see a green doorway and outside it, the black cat himself pacing back and forth, perturbed as he stares at the floor. The lizard shrugs and looks at you> _

Huh, wonder what's up? Whatever it is, the pools await. Staying or coming?


----------



## Mambi (Dec 13, 2022)

Servyl said:


> _A sleek serval woman walks in the door, shouldering her way briskly through the crowd. Her ice-blue eyes take on a glimmer of interest as she surveys the scene -- LED lights everywhere, people chatting, a DJ setup just ahead. Pretty badass, she had to admit.
> 
> Silently, she went over to the drinks station and poured herself a glass of wine, leaning back against the table and taking a sip. She would simply remain reclusive until something happened or someone approached her.
> 
> ...


_
<as you sip on your wine, you see several creatures walking with snacks and crackers, others with flaming cheese in their paws with no apparent issues. As the music shifts to a dance rave style, you are approached by a small well-dressed bunny carrying a tray full of snacks and other juices. He smiles professionally and nods> _

Greetings, welcome to Mambi's. I see you found the juice bar, excellent choice on the Venesian grapes. Mambi is just down the hallway but should be here shortly I was told...got the whole staff buzzing to get his typical post 'nip snacks ready. <_he chuckles to himself before clearing his throat and resuming his professional manner> _Pardon me, I digress. If you require anything pressing a red button on any console can summon Aurora, but I or any of the staff can assist as well to guide you around this...odd...place. In the meantime, may I offer you a snack, my dear? _<he lifts the tray up to you and smiles widely>_


----------



## Servyl (Dec 13, 2022)

Eirlys offers a polite, small smile, immediately returning eye contact with the bunny. _Easy prey, but I relent,_ she mused to herself. This _'Mambi'_ character seemed to be the life of the party from what she was hearing.

As she spoke with the rabbit, her hips swayed gently to the music's energetic rythm. *"I appreciate the kindness, sir," *she replied simply, before gingerly extending a paw, hovering it briefly over the tray of foods. *"I'll take the sausage, please and thank you." *Quickly, she plucked a few small, circular slabs of sausage from the plate, putting one into her maw. She nodded, signaling the rabbit he could go about his duties. 

She hoped this Mambi would approach, and approach soon.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 14, 2022)

Servyl said:


> Eirlys offers a polite, small smile, immediately returning eye contact with the bunny. _Easy prey, but I relent,_ she mused to herself. This _'Mambi'_ character seemed to be the life of the party from what she was hearing.
> 
> As she spoke with the rabbit, her hips swayed gently to the music's energetic rythm. *"I appreciate the kindness, sir," *she replied simply, before gingerly extending a paw, hovering it briefly over the tray of foods. *"I'll take the sausage, please and thank you." *Quickly, she plucked a few small, circular slabs of sausage from the plate, putting one into her maw. She nodded, signaling the rabbit he could go about his duties.
> 
> She hoped this Mambi would approach, and approach soon.



Thank you, it's tofu actually so you know if that is a concern. I shall be around if you require anything. _<the bunny nods and returns to milling about the dancers. As the various creatures dance around you, trough a double-door you see a sleek black cat coming down the hallway, holding his head in his paw painfully as he stares at the floor, and almost bumping into the doors themselves seemingly so distracted. As two bunnies rush up to him concerned, he gently waves them off with a smile and walks to a table against the wall. Pressing a button on a console in the wall, he turns and speaks into the console itself> _

Aurora, can you tell me where Pierre and Gideon are right now? I-I might need to talk to them some _before_ I kill them.

_<with a shimmer, a beautiful blue transparent tall female curvy rabbit appears out of thin air and politely addresses him in a soft robotic voice>_ Greetings. Their last known location before fleeing this facility was the beach area in western quandrant 3 outside my walls. Since they ave not re-entered, there are no other places to go, and they cannot swim the ocean to a new landmass, it is logical to presume they are still there. 

Can't track them anymore but contained...<_sigh_>...very well, thank you, you may go.

_<as the holobunny nods and disappears, the cat finally notices you and waves hello, before sitting comfortably on a lounger beside it. As he grins, his eyes glow and a shimmering portal appears in the air in front of him. His arm disappears as he reaches into it, and you see him pull out a fancy cocktail with an umbrella in a large glass. As the glow fades and the portal closes, he takes a sip and winks playfully at you, motioning towards the table for you to join if you wish> _


----------



## Servyl (Dec 14, 2022)

_Eirlys watches the slick black cat intently, her eyes tracking his every movement. When he presses the button, she sees his lips moving with inaudible words but from where she's standing, she can't hear. And she doesn't care to make it clear that she's an eavesdropper.

She averts her gaze, quietly sipping her wine as he moves back toward a table. _What a fancy little fella, _she mused to herself silently. _And yet, he is as troubled and un-composed as can be. How curious._ She always was the type to study people and their behaviors -- anything but psychology, just mere, natural curiosity. An internal sense that pulled at her, tugged, until there was no relenting._

*"I would love to," *_she whispers as she saunters breezily toward him. *"This is a fabulous party you have here," *she starts in her Swedish accent, sliding into a seat across from him. *"However did you become so.. famous?" *_


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 14, 2022)

Choco was chating with Vanilla, whom he brought here. And they were having a good time.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 14, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the lizard raises his glass and laughs>_ That *was* quite the adventure, friend! I hear you; after an experience like that, it's definitely good to relax at times and just _enjoy _things in a simpler time. Mambi's been in quite some adventures as well and this ironically is one of the calmer moments so far! <_he grins as he points to the dancing crowd just outside the auditory barrier. Finishing his juice, he sets it on a clear coaster and pressing a button on the side of the coaster, the glass instantly liquefies and is absorbed into the coaster as he casually continues> _
> 
> Speaking of which, I planned to go relax in the gardens. You're welcome to join me if you wish. _<the lizard rises and stretches, as he points to the side doubledoors, the hallway easily able to accommodate you. Among a few random creatures you see a green doorway and outside it, the black cat himself pacing back and forth, perturbed as he stares at the floor. The lizard shrugs and looks at you> _
> 
> Huh, wonder what's up? Whatever it is, the pools await. Staying or coming?


Jin : A garden, you say ? Sure, that sounds lovely.

He gets up and stretches a bit, curling up his trunk, then rubs his eyes. Making sure to grab his hammer along.

Jin : I prefer quiet places, anyway. Just gonna chill and take things slow, y'know ?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 15, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the holobunny's image appears and waves her paws dismissively_> Planet "Arrakis", protected under protocol 27 established by Mambi during initial construction, "Top priority directive: Do not interfere with nor encourage the spice trade of Arrakis under any circumstances!". No concerns, I would not recommend any activity with that guild.
> 
> As for other sources the nature of the spice dictates the likely planetary system. If you prefer a capisian-based heat source, plants in the Venusian system often contain such spices. Likewise if you prefer a sweeter spice or one complementary with such sweets, the cane sugar forests of Apsaucia contain dozens of recorded varieties of sugary spices. For alternates in the taste range, I would have to consult the personal notes of the head chef...please hold while I cross-reference protected access files.
> 
> _<a light shines on the paper chip as the console freezes temporarily> _


Well, at least the Arrakis comment was well-understood.

The protogen chose to wait rather than interrupt the protected access search.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 16, 2022)

"do you have anything else... i kind of want more than water.. and whatever basic bread that was.. and i'm getting kinda lonely here..." (i have NOT been posting in a long while and i would like to very much apologize for it)


----------

